# Uncle Timbo the Derailer



## Lazy 8

I was going to ask a question about how far you guys go between oil changes on synthetic, but since I seem to derail everybody's topics, feel free to derail mine and talk about anything and everything you wish. Nothing is off-limits. Well, let's keep it clean.
Here's your chance; let the derailing begin.......


----------



## fastwater

If I use oil I've extracted from black crappies, I run it about 100,000mi.
Everything else gets changed at 5000.


----------



## Lazy 8

Black crappie sound like they might be slicker than owl poop. (Might be) Owl poop is the slickest substance known to man.


----------



## Frankie G

Lazy 8 said:


> Black crappie sound like they might be slicker than owl poop. (Might be) Owl poop is the slickest substance known to man.


IDK....I hear nothing is slicker than snot on a glass door knob!!!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Black crappie sound like they might be slicker than owl poop. (Might be) Owl poop is the slickest substance known to man.


Hmmm...have never played in owl poop. Will take your word for it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Hmm...how come slick snot is sticky?


----------



## Lazy 8

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Hmm...how come slick snot is sticky?


Me no no nothing bout no snot.
Next time you out hunting or fishing, find you some owl poo and rub some between your index finger and thumb. You'll soon see what I mean. Pretty dang slick.

What were we talking about anyway?


----------



## jray

Frankie G said:


> IDK....I hear nothing is slicker than snot on a glass door knob!!!


Um no possum fat on a door knob definitely slicker


----------



## DHower08

Slicker than sh!t on a soup sandwich


----------



## mas5588

I cut the grass yesterday. Just best the rain.


----------



## Lazy 8

mas5588 said:


> I cut the grass yesterday. Just best the rain.


I had it coming to me.


----------



## fastwater

Happy Easter all. 
He has risen!


----------



## Lazy 8

Praise our Lord!
Thank you Brother Fastwater and Brother Bobk
Thank all the other Brothers and Sisters here!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Amen! He is risen indeed! As for the oil question, my Toyota calls for 10,000 on a synthetic oil change. about 10 years ago when the kids were still here and I was maintaining the fleet, I tried Amsoil. They recommended 25,000 or once a year with a filter change midway. I figured I would scrap every engine I owned but never had a bit of trouble.Not sure it was cheaper but it sure saved me alot of time!


----------



## Lazy 8

Amen and thank you Brother PK!

Back in the 70's, my best friend and I were Amzoil distributors. If we would of only stuck with it. I coulda been a zillionaire.


----------



## Shortdrift

Lazy 8 said:


> Black crappie sound like they might be slicker than owl poop. (Might be) Owl poop is the slickest substance known to man.


You are WRONG! Whale poop is slicker.


----------



## Lazy 8

Now hold your horses there drifter. I can prove that owl poop is the slickest substance known to mankind. I have a pet owl and clean up after her daily. Can you prove your theory?


----------



## Evinrude58

Always told my kids and now the grandkids when they are dressed nice " they look slicker than owl [email protected]@"


----------



## UFM82

Owl poop? Pretty slick stuff but Barney Rubble! Now there's an actor!


----------



## Lazy 8

Bah, Dino can act better than Barney.


----------



## fastwater

Gave the wife a pedicure the other day...burnt up my DA grinder and have to buy a new one.


----------



## Lewzer

> I tried Amsoil. They recommended 25,000 or once a year with a filter change midway.


How do you change the filter without losing all the oil? Seems like whatever is in the engine would run all over the place. You would only keep 3-4 quarts that's in the pan. V8 p/u trucks I'm talking about.


----------



## Gottagofishn

I understand we are about 3" above normal on rainfall for the year.... does high rainfall in the spring equate to more algae on lake Erie? Oh and speaking of slippery stuff... how would algae stack up against owl poop?
I change the owl poop every 5000 mi., if it's synthetic.


----------



## sherman51

I just started using synthetic oil and plan to change it at 5000. but mobil has a synthetic that recommends once every yr. that's what I'm changing to next time I change my oil. I don't know about the slickest substance but I've heard the slickest thing on earth is a minnows peck##.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwater - Please forgive me but.....that sounds like a yearly pedicure?
Gottagofishing - first of all, you have Gottashortenthatname. Secondly, go find some owl poo and rub it tweenstist your index finger and thumb and then get back with me. K?
Sherm - I got nuthin for you Brother.


----------



## Evinrude58

Truthfully Yogi is probably the best actor there is.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwater - Please forgive me but.....that sounds like a yearly pedicure? .


Nope Lazy 8... just a touch up.
The yearly pedicure consist of a blow torch and bolt cutters.
...and, there is not really bull semen in energy drinks.


----------



## Lazy 8

Erude - Boo-Boo got him beat all the way to the Ranger's Station.

F-H2O - She sounds like mine kinda gal. What's she doing with a dude like you?
I'm glad I don't have to drink those thangs. I get my buzz from Columbian coffee.


----------



## fastwater

[QUOTE="Lazy 8, post: 2309412, member: 23354

F-H2O - She sounds like mine kinda gal. What's she doing with a dude like you?[/QUOTE]

Trade ya a couple good fishin poles for her.
And I don't know what she's doin with me...that's the same thing my girlfriend keeps asking me.


----------



## Lazy 8

I may wanna "hook" up with her. Cause after she reads this and drops you like a hot potato and takes you to the cleaners....I'll be fishing outta your boat with your gear!


----------



## Snakecharmer

How much ground, can a ground hog, hog?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I may wanna "hook" up with her. *Cause after she reads this and drops you like a hot potato and takes you to the cleaners....I'll be fishing outta your boat with your gear! *


See there...you are a prime example why Indians never have trusted the white man. Indian got screwed in the deal every time.
I offered you a perfectly good trade for some fishing poles and you're already trying to figure out how to screw me over.
My boat??? FWIW...getting scalped with a sharp knife is bad enough...this Indian uses a dull one. 
At this point 'Indian' does not want to make trade deal with 'pale face'.
This is what you missed out on...eat your heart out:











Speaking of scalping turkeys...turkey season comes in here in the south zone the 24th.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> How much ground, can a ground hog, hog?


i'll try to answer your question if you answer this. how much wood could a woodchuck chuck??
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> i'll try to answer your question if you answer this. how much wood could a woodchuck chuck??
> sherman


 A normal woodchuck can chuck 1.5 cords per week.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> How much ground, can a ground hog, hog?


it depends on how hard the ground is but on the average about an acre a day. wild hogs can hog just a little more than a domestic hog, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

You guys are killing poor ol Uncle Timbo


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> You guys are killing poor ol Uncle Timbo


LOL.

when you get ground hogs and wood chucks together something has to give.


----------



## Lazy 8

And that something is Uncle Timmy!
What happens if you slide an owl in between the two of them? Or a Black Crappie?


----------



## Evinrude58

ground hogs/wood chucks when found dead at the side of the road equals groundchuck.


----------



## sherman51

Evinrude58 said:


> ground hogs/wood chucks when found dead at the side of the road equals groundchuck.



LOL you gotta luv that groundchuck.

put a little owl poo between them and they will still be sliding into next month.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SLICK 50 WAS THE BEST


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> SLICK 50 WAS THE BEST


STP THE RACERS EDGE


----------



## UFM82

So there I was, standing next to a stepladder out in my garage. I felt pretty sad. You see:
.
.
.
.
.
I never knew my real ladder.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> LOL you gotta luv that groundchuck.
> 
> put a little owl poo between them and they will still be sliding into next month.
> sherman


I'm thinking putting the owl poo between them would be considered 'sliders' wouldn't it?

That little twerp over in N. Korea is a spoiled little punk that's fixin to get his butt spanked and sent to his room.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lewzer said:


> How do you change the filter without losing all the oil? Seems like whatever is in the engine would run all over the place. You would only keep 3-4 quarts that's in the pan. V8 p/u trucks I'm talking about.


Lewzer,
The only oil you lose is what is in the filter. replace it and top it off.


----------



## Snakecharmer

What's the price of tea in China?


----------



## Lazy 8

UFM82 - Gets kinda lonely out there on the farm hey?
Quick H2O, the little cheesey twirp from NK better hope he doesn't get introduced to Mr. Carl Vinson or any of his distinguished friends.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> UFM82 -
> Quick H2O, the little cheesey twirp from NK better hope he doesn't get introduced to Mr. Carl Vinson or any of his distinguished friends.


He's gonna keep poking the hornets nest with the stick till he gets stung real good. Hopefully China will pull a few of his feathers to settle him down a bit. If not...it's gonna get ugly.

Do Unicorns exist?


----------



## Evinrude58

Yes Unicorns exist. What did you think Bigfoot rides.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> SLICK 50 WAS THE BEST


the secret ingredient to slick 50 is one drop of owl poo per bottle. if you don't believe me you can ask lazy 8 or fast water, they'll back me up, LOL.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

what if an owl ate a black crappie? would it be even slicker?


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> what if an owl ate a black crappie? would it be even slicker?


that would probably be toooo slick to use in this time period. maybe sometime in the far off future in some far away galaxy it could be used for something.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

but it might be slicker than Tim!


----------



## UFM82

So, if a fast-paced song was written about this subject matter, would it be an "up Tim-poo melody"?


----------



## sherman51

what kind of poo would you get if you cross bred a black crappie with a wise old owl?????
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## Specgrade

Man, them brownies are good. Wha...wait a minute...where the...please God help me get through thi...butterflies, pretty butterflies....

Oil, oh yea cars need oil. Hope that helps.


----------



## fastwater

Where are the shrooms?


----------



## Specgrade

Wait a minute...those were shrooms????


----------



## fastwater

Specgrade said:


> Wait a minute...those were shrooms????


Hmmm....now I know where they went.


----------



## Specgrade

I like turtles.


----------



## fastwater

Specgrade said:


> I like turtles.


Especially the chocolate ones...

Chocolate covered cherries are good too.


----------



## Specgrade

Mmmmm cherries! Love me some cherr...

Oil, yes a car needs oil. Hope that helps.

Man, these things are chewy...


----------



## sherman51

I just stepped in a big pile of dog doo, it wasn't very slick. but good for the grass I guess.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Don't know about dog poo being good for growing grass but cow poo is.


----------



## Specgrade

I thought blood made the grass grow?


----------



## Evinrude58

What makes the grass grow is having a beautiful weekend ahead that you could be fishing, instead you have to mow.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Don't know about dog poo being good for growing grass but cow poo is.





Specgrade said:


> I like turtles.


dog poo makes a area of our yrd very green. its where my sons big rot uses the potty in our yrd.

is that the white snapping turtle you like?, LOL
Ssherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Dog poo is brown
And ... ..... ....


----------



## Lazy 8

Owl poo is too!


----------



## Lazy 8

I went Black Crappie fishing today and I caught an Owl? Man that dude was slick. NASA called me and said, hey dude, we heard you caught an owl, we need that owl to lube our Space Station rocker bearings. I told them to bug off. Go get chur own owl. This is a special owl. This owl eats Black Crappies and that makes it's poo twice as slick as any other which makes it the slickest sunstance known to mankind.


----------



## backfar

I hit a pot hole today


----------



## fastwater

backfar said:


> I hit a pot hole today


I try never to get that violent.


----------



## Evinrude58

I caught a goose while fishing the Walleye run at the Maumee. Sadly a true story.


----------



## Lazy 8

Evinrude58 said:


> I caught a goose while fishing the Walleye run at the Maumee. Sadly a true story.


Hold on there just a dog gone second, you say you got goosed by Wally while fishing with Mommy? That don't make no cents?


----------



## sherman51

you guys are nuts! LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I blame you guys. You all corrupted me. I used to be a nice guy.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> Dog poo is brown
> And ... ..... ....


and so am I. my drill instructor in marine boot camp use to say he was going to go take a brown, LOL


----------



## fastwater

[QUOTE="Lazy 8, post: 2311230, member: 23354"*]Hold on there just a dog gone second, you* say you got goosed by Wally while fishing with Mommy? That don't make no cents?[/QUOTE]

No Lazy...the dog isn't gone. It's at Sherman's house. He stepped in its poo.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Who's on second?


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Who's on second?


No...'Who' got thrown out of the game.
For 'What'
'I Don't Know'....
...maybe for unsportsmanlike conduct.

Fresh corn on the cob is now in the stores.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Im looking for a bento box, it cant be pinku (thats japanese for pink) or any girl color. It has to be
of 2 or more kotoba (thats japanese for 2 compartments) and has be be chibi (small) sized. And
has to be really kawaii (cute). Also It has to be about 10-20 bux. And you have to post pics of it
first (i want to make shure it's kawaii [cute]). And it would be nice if it came with matching
chopstick holder (WITH chopsticks). OH! and it CANNOT have any cartoon pictures, or be made
out of plastic. It has to be made of ceramic, or something like that. Also it would be nice if it was
made in japan. and not in china or corea (korea) or whatever. I have found a bento box similar to
the one im describing in e-bay, but it was 1 kotoba, and i dont want my gohan (rice) to touch my
other things (it can get wet and i would not like that, plus 2 compartments looks more kawaii)


----------



## Evinrude58

No who's on first. What's on second.


----------



## lmbchckn

If a owl eats a black crappie, does it turn to poo or does it just come out as a black crappie?


Lazy 8 said:


> I went Black Crappie fishing today and I caught an Owl? Man that dude was slick. NASA called me and said, hey dude, we heard you caught an owl, we need that owl to lube our Space Station rocker bearings. I told them to bug off. Go get chur own owl. This is a special owl. This owl eats Black Crappies and that makes it's poo twice as slick as any other which makes it the slickest sunstance known to mankind.


----------



## sherman51

what's the difference in a orange?

what's purple and goes bang bang?
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> what's the difference in a orange?
> 
> what's purple and goes bang bang?
> sherman


Ok sherman...I give up!!!
What are the answers to those riddles?

I'll take a guess at the 'purple and goes bang' .....trash dove meme on FB???...or
....this...


----------



## Lazy 8

Ok, follow me here....
MasBuc - Confucius say, one Bento box in hand, worth two Kotoba's in bush.
Erude - Wally on 1st, Mommy on 2nd!
Mr. Shicken - GOOD ONE BROTHER! 
Sherm - C'mon man, too easy. 
#1 - A telephone pole, cause a motorcycle doesn't have 4 doors!
#2 - A Trash Dove?


----------



## Lazy 8

I want me some fresh corn on da cob.

Ok, time for a math riddle. This is nothing more than a riddle...
3 dudes check into a room, clerk says, $30 bucks. So they each give him $10 and go up to their room. A short while later, the clerk's thinking, I over charged those guys. So he gives the bellhop $5.00 and say, I want you to take this up there and divy it up between those 3 dudes. On his way up, the bellhop thinks, how am I going to devide $5.00 between 3 guys?
He decides to give each guy $1.00 and stick $2.00 In his pocket.
So......now how much did each guy spend on the room?
$10-$1=$9.00
The bellhop put $2.00 In his pocket.
$9.00 X 3 = 27 + 2 = $29.00
Where's the other dollar?


----------



## fastwater

Ate my corn the other night...was excellent.
There is no extra dollar.

This cool weather has my bones aching.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Sherman bought corn with it!


----------



## sherman51

the difference in a orange has me stumped to.

a 2 door grape is purple and goes bang ban


PromiseKeeper said:


> Sherman bought corn with it!


there you go!!
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

If Sherman bought 1 ear with it, where's the other ear?
Hint, it's not in his tackle box.


----------



## fastwater

If sherman only has one ear does that mean he can't hear that good?
And, how does he keep glasses on?


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherms wife said he no listen no how and he got patch over bad eye. He always talking like arg this and arg that. He funny but we love anyway.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherms wife said he no listen no how and he got patch over bad eye. He always talking like arg this and arg that. He funny but we love anyway.


Careful Lazy...you'd rather take a poo in momma's best fryin pan than get on the wrong side of sherm.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Fastwater. I hope Sherm know we love him. Otherwise he could cast a Black Crappie JuJu on me.
Oh well, he's prolly out hitting that honey hole pond of his that he won't share with us.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Fastwater. I hope Sherm know we love him. Otherwise he could cast a Black Crappie JuJu on me.
> Oh well, he's prolly out hitting that honey hole pond of his that he won't share with us.


Well...if he is, I hope he's having fun and has his 'ear muff' on to keep his ear warm. That wind has abit of a nip to it.


----------



## sherman51

I do have a bad eye but I'm getting it fixed with laser surgery on the 3rd of may. but the last time I looked in the mirror I still had both ears but still cant hear very good. and my wife does say I don't listen, LOL.

if a tree falls in the woods does it make a sound if no one is there to hear it???
sherman



fastwater said:


> If sherman only has one ear does that mean he can't hear that good?
> And, how does he keep glasses on?





Lazy 8 said:


> Sherms wife said he no listen no how and he got patch over bad eye. He always talking like arg this and arg that. He funny but we love anyway.


----------



## FOSR

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherms wife said he no listen no how and he got patch over bad eye. He always talking like arg this and arg that. He funny but we love anyway.


----------



## Lazy 8

All good to hear. My hearing going south also. I have that tinnitus thing. Mine sounds like nights sounds so it sounds like I'm camping out all the time. I have decent ins.(or I thought I did) But my share of hearing aids would of been $4,000. I said, it's not that bad right now thanks.
I get to "camp out" every night. Crickets, tree frogs...oh well
Will you have bionic eye? Able to see a deer from 500 yds away?


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR - I didn't realize Sherm was that handsome?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> .... but the last time I looked in the mirror I still had both ears but still cant hear very good. *and my wife does say I don't listen,* LOL.
> 
> 
> sherman


Mine says the same. That 'selective' hearing switch I had put in years ago is working well. ...

...and NO Lazy...you are not getting my boat and fishing gear.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> FOSR - I didn't realize Sherm was that handsome?


I'm not what most folks would call handsome, just manly looking, lol. but I would love to see what you and fastwater really look like after a hard day fishing.

I know everyone must get stoned, but why is everyone always picking on me. shermy brown I'm a clown.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Especially when you're trying to be so good?
Hey, I grew up w/Dylan.
That's like me, I was trying to be good and hanging around here, I got corrupted. Mom always said not to run with the wrong crowd. 
I'm with you Sherm.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Wha choo talking bout Willis?


----------



## FOSR

Get me started on vision. Look up "exotropic strabismus" I have seen double for all of my life. I'm not kidding when I say I see like a horse. I don't know what it's like to have stereoscopic vision. 

It's a nuisance at any gathering like a party or any meeting around a table because my right eye is looking at someone I'm talking to while my left eye is looking at someone else's chest. When I talk to people they see my left eye and look over their right shoulder like I'm talking to someone behind them.

My left eye never developed the macula, so it's entirely peripheral vision. I can't read with it. The best way to describe the effect is, look at some article and focus on the first line of text then try to read the headline - it's just a jumble of shapes.

I'm no stinking good at catching anything tossed to me but on the other hand it's tough to sneak up on me. If someone is talking to me and they tick me off I can slowly swing my left eye around to look at them, and that freaks them out. It's a bad sign when I go into animal mode like that.


----------



## UFM82

I caught crabs in Maryland.


----------



## sherman51

UFM82 said:


> I caught crabs in Maryland.


LOL, no comment.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR - Sorry about that dude. I'm sure you've grown used to it but I'm sure it still stinks.
My 65 y/o brother developed double vision a few years ago and corrective glasses barely correct the issue. Cause? Not sure.

Guys, I come to you tonight with a heavy heart. The place where I grew up in SE OH, there was a couple next door that watched me grow up. The ol boy died. Hit me like a ton of bricks. He was like a father to me. I loved that ol man. I knew him for what seemed like forever. His wife is still alive. I'll be seeing her. Man, you need to reach out to people like this and not think you have plenty of time.
I might be out for a tad.
I've rambled enough. See you all.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> FOSR - Sorry about that dude. I'm sure you've grown used to it but I'm sure it still stinks.
> My 65 y/o brother developed double vision a few years ago and corrective glasses barely correct the issue. Cause? Not sure.
> 
> Guys, I come to you tonight with a heavy heart. The place where I grew up in SE OH, there was a couple next door that watched me grow up. The ol boy died. Hit me like a ton of bricks. He was like a father to me. I loved that ol man. I knew him for what seemed like forever. His wife is still alive. I'll be seeing her. Man, you need to reach out to people like this and not think you have plenty of time.
> I might be out for a tad.
> I've rambled enough. See you all.


is sounds like a great man you knew. keep the memories of him close. god bless my prayers goes out to you and his family.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Thank you Sherman. You never know what you have until It's gone. 
Something like this will just zap all the strenght right out of a feller. I'll be back after the funeral.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy 8 said:


> Thank you Sherman. You never know what you have until It's gone.
> Something like this will just zap all the strenght right out of a feller. I'll be back after the funeral.


Tim, youve been prayed for. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Specgrade

Sorry for your loss, Lazy8. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Thank you Sherman. You never know what you have until It's gone.
> Something like this will just zap all the strenght right out of a feller. I'll be back after the funeral.


we only get to know a few great men in our life time. I've lost a few of them over the yrs. my little brother was the one that really got me down. I think of him often with fond memories. he did everything with me. we fished and hunted together. if I went to new Hampshire to pick up a boat he was with me, if I went to fl to visit and get in a little fishing in he went with me. everything I did I had him with me. now he is with me when I'm doing something in my memories. I still miss him so. but his memories comfort me. everyone that has someone special in there lives should make the effort to spend time with them. and not take them for granted. my little brother was only 52 when he passed. I thought we had many yrs left to make more memories.

keep your friend close lazy his good memories will get you through some tough times. god bless.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> FOSR - Sorry about that dude. I'm sure you've grown used to it but I'm sure it still stinks.
> My 65 y/o brother developed double vision a few years ago and corrective glasses barely correct the issue. Cause? Not sure.
> 
> Guys, I come to you tonight with a heavy heart. The place where I grew up in SE OH, there was a couple next door that watched me grow up. The ol boy died. Hit me like a ton of bricks. He was like a father to me. I loved that ol man. I knew him for what seemed like forever. His wife is still alive. I'll be seeing her. Man, you need to reach out to people like this and not think you have plenty of time.
> I might be out for a tad.
> I've rambled enough. See you all.


I'm Sorry for your loss Lazy8.
You'll carry his great memories forever. 
Will be keeping you, your family and his in prayer.


----------



## spikeg79

So got an email from what I thought was OGF but it turns out to be a a scam email so be careful what you click on in your email even if it looks legit.


----------



## Evinrude58

Will never get me I don't use email. I only have an account because you need it to join sites like this.


----------



## sherman51

spikeg79 said:


> So got an email from what I thought was OGF but it turns out to be a a scam email so be careful what you click on in your email even if it looks legit.


thanks for the heads up.

going to tn in a couple of weeks for our family reunion. get to fish a new pond. the owner says it has to many big bass and wants them thinned out.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

its a tough job Sherman but somebody has to do it! I know you can handle it!


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> its a tough job Sherman but somebody has to do it! I know you can handle it!


i'll be sure and post if the fishing is good. I've never heard of to many big bass before. could I have dreamed my nephew called and told me about getting permission to fish such a pond??
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i'll be sure and post if the fishing is good. I've never heard of to many big bass before. could I have dreamed my nephew called and told me about getting permission to fish such a pond??
> sherman


Yes...that sound like a real problem. 
If anyone can help him out with it, you're the man. 
Have a great time sherman. And thanks for posting if the fishing is good...or not.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> we only get to know a few great men in our life time. I've lost a few of them over the yrs. my little brother was the one that really got me down. I think of him often with fond memories. he did everything with me. we fished and hunted together. if I went to new Hampshire to pick up a boat he was with me, if I went to fl to visit and get in a little fishing in he went with me. everything I did I had him with me. now he is with me when I'm doing something in my memories. I still miss him so. but his memories comfort me. everyone that has someone special in there lives should make the effort to spend time with them. and not take them for granted. my little brother was only 52 when he passed. I thought we had many yrs left to make more memories.
> 
> keep your friend close lazy his good memories will get you through some tough times. god bless.
> sherman


Gosh Sherman, you just never know about a fellow and 52 is easy too young. I know my Mom was 64 and at the time I thought that was young. Now I'm almost 62 and looking back it was young!
Sorry for your loss. I still have my brother. He's 4 years older than me and has 4 times the hair I do. I have peachfuzz on top. I kid him about using Rogain or something.
Well, I'm back. Who's been stepping in the OWL POOP while I've been gone????


----------



## Evinrude58

Prepping for a colonoscopy sure leaves you hungry.


----------



## fastwater

Evinrude58 said:


> Prepping for a colonoscopy sure leaves you hungry.


Yes it does. 
I made my Dr. buy me dinner after our date.


----------



## Lazy 8

Have you drank your Movi-prep yet? That oughta fill you up. O, no, wait, maybe not. It might have an adverse reaction.
Better drag your sleeping bag in the bathroom now. You'll be spending a lot of time in there.


----------



## sherman51

haven't had one for awhile but I still remember those drag races to the bath room, LOL. this sounds like a poo story to me.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Yes...but not a slippery 'owl' poo story. 

Hummingbirds are back.
I wonder how slippery hummingbird poo is?


----------



## FOSR

OK you guys asked for it, how about a colonoscopy robot?

https://www.vanderbilt.edu/vise/viseprojects/endoscopic-capsule-robot-for-painless-colonoscopy/

not sure if it's available in fresh mint flavor


----------



## PromiseKeeper

anyone see the commercial where you go in a box and hand it to the UPS guy? Cologuardtest.com wonder what the lab would think if you sent owl poo?


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> anyone see the commercial where you go in a box and hand it to the UPS guy? Cologuardtest.com wonder what the lab would think if you sent owl poo?


i'd love to see the look on their face when they open the box and the owl poo slides out on the floor, LOL.

if I have to have a colonoscopy I want the robot. I like painless.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, what happens when the little energized bunnies, batteries go dead half way thru your procedure? 
I'll bet you wished they coated that little critter with owl poo before they stuck him up there?
Whatever goes up, must come....


----------



## Evinrude58

Not having one just an observation that I knew would get you guys going again. So to speak.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

My doc told me to get one. I told him "sorry, its exit only, doc" I thought he would fall of the chair laughing.


----------



## Lazy 8

I know you're going to think, yea, right, but putting all jokes aside for just one post, my Mom died of complications of stage 4 colon cancer when her colon ruptured with stage 4 cancer. She was on steroids for arthritis and couldn't fight the infection. Two weeks later she passed away at age 64.
Now I didn't tell you that for sympathy. I told you that so you that are at least a g e 50, will get your butt in for a colonoscopy. I'm almost 62 and I've had 5 because of family history. Polyps or not, every 3 years, the rest of my life. Got it?
I told my Doc, in WV, we'd be legally married by now.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I know you're going to think, yea, right, but putting all jokes aside for just one post, my Mom died of complications of stage 4 colon cancer when her colon ruptured with stage 4 cancer. She was on steroids for arthritis and couldn't fight the infection. Two weeks later she passed away at age 64.
> Now I didn't tell you that for sympathy. I told you that so you that are at least a g e 50, will get your butt in for a colonoscopy. I'm almost 62 and I've had 5 because of family history. Polyps or not, every 3 years, the rest of my life. Got it?
> I told my Doc, in WV, we'd be legally married by now.


my father n law had prostate cancer. he wouldn't go to a doctor until he got to where he couldn't walk. the cancer had spread to his colon, spine, and who knows where. they were giving him a colonoscopy and something ruptured and he bled to death in a matter of seconds. cancer can happen to any of us. get the colonoscopy and get your prostate checked.
sherman


----------



## bobk

Evinrude58 said:


> Prepping for a colonoscopy sure leaves you hungry.


What a crappy thing to say.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> my father n law had prostate cancer. he wouldn't go to a doctor until he got to where he couldn't walk. the cancer had spread to his colon, spine, and who knows where. they were giving him a colonoscopy and something ruptured and he bled to death in a matter of seconds. cancer can happen to any of us. get the colonoscopy and get your prostate checked.
> If you have insurance, have the test's done. What do you have to lose?
> I lost my Mom.
> You know, everything catches up with us as we age. Somethings going to get us.


----------



## Lazy 8

I guess if you have insurance, go ahead and have the tests done. What do you have to lose? For me? It was my Mom.
Colon cancer is one of the most preventable cancers out there. I'm sure prostate prolly is right up there. IF, you get screened.
I'm not always goofy.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> my father n law had prostate cancer. he wouldn't go to a doctor until he got to where he couldn't walk. the cancer had spread to his colon, spine, and who knows where. they were giving him a colonoscopy and something ruptured and he bled to death in a matter of seconds. cancer can happen to any of us. get the colonoscopy and get your prostate checked.
> sherman


My brother's FIL, was diagnosed with a bad case of lung cancer. I say that because I don't remember what stage. The Doctor said, we're going to do this and that and the other to fight this thing. Ol Don said, no I'm not, I'm going to go home and die. What a long agonizing death that poor old man had. He chose his fate but I don't know if I could do it like Don did.
Yes, he smoked all his life.
I guess the moral to the story might be, if you can prevent some cancers, why not? I quit smoking 17 years ago. That was before Chantix which I've heard is a wonder drug. I did the patch.
I'm done rambling for now anyway.


----------



## sherman51

my father n law had a brother that had prostate cancer. he took the treatments and fell away to nothing. he was bed ridden for months then died. my father n law had a good idea he had the same cancer his brother had. he told my oldest son he had the same thing his brother had but didn't want to go through what his brother did then die. so he didn't go to a doctor. he waited until he had no choice. he only lasted a couple of weeks after he got to where he couldn't walk. I don't know just how much pain he went through by not seeking medical help. he did drink quite a bit for his pain. the earlier you catch cancer the better chance you have of beating it. that's why its so important to get tested.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I hate cancer. My wife had breast cancer and I had what I call a mild case of squamous cell carcinoma, skin cancer on top my head. They had to scoop out a small portion which prolly explains a lot. Am I right or am I right? 
Which reminds me. Today is Melinoma Monday. Hey, I couldn't make that up. Look it up.
Sherm, did I say I hate cancer? Mom had it, Dad had it, I had it, wife had it. Sometimes I think we're all born with it and it might show It's ugly face and it might not? What do I know.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

The best word I can think of to describe cancer is cruel. My Dad had leukemia.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sorry to hear that PK. I hate cancer.
My Dad peed blood. Turned out to be bladder cancer. Downhill spiral from there.


----------



## Lazy 8

I found something that literally floored me. I'm done. Just stick a big ol fork in me.

-Pellets-Set-of-5/dp/B00192CC8Q?SubscriptionId=AKIAJO7E5OLQ67NVPFZA&amp=&ascsubtag=990831387-16-137206462.1493696208&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00192CC8Q&linkCode=xm2


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> haven't had one for awhile but I still remember those drag races to the bath room, LOL. this sounds like a poo story to me.
> sherman


Be glad you're not Amish....It can be a long trot to the outhouse.....See what I did there...


----------



## Evinrude58

Saved my daughter some embarrassment last night. She bought herself some new black yoga pants. Lets just say you could make out the design on her underdrawers. Lol


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Be glad you're not Amish....It can be a long trot to the outhouse.....See what I did there...


I think I would carry my charmin with me to the out house.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Evinrude58 said:


> Saved my daughter some embarrassment last night. She bought herself some new black yoga pants. Lets just say you could make out the design on her underdrawers. Lol


Yep that not something a father wants to see...

Why do girls/ women buy them? They aren't flattering on 90% of the population.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well boys, did you hear about Google gmail? There's a big phishing hack going on.

/www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2017/5/3/15534768/google-docs-phishing-attack-share-this-document-


----------



## sherman51

my wife went into the hospital today. she got sick last night and was chilling and shaking then this morning she was disorientated and not steady on her feet, running a temp, and had a bad head ache. I took her to the emergency room and they started running tests. haven't found the cause yet but admitted her over night. i'll see her early in the morning. prayers help and are welcome.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> my wife went into the hospital today. she got sick last night and was chilling and shaking then this morning she was disorientated and not steady on her feet, running a temp, and had a bad head ache. I took her to the emergency room and they started running tests. haven't found the cause yet but admitted her over night. i'll see her early in the morning. prayers help and are welcome.
> sherman


I'm very sorry to hear that sherman.
You betcha prayer helps...and many are on the way.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> my wife went into the hospital today. she got sick last night and was chilling and shaking then this morning she was disorientated and not steady on her feet, running a temp, and had a bad head ache. I took her to the emergency room and they started running tests. haven't found the cause yet but admitted her over night. i'll see her early in the morning. prayers help and are welcome.
> sherman


Scary stuff Sherman. Prayers sent.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Sherm,
You've both been prayed for this evening
Scott


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm - both of you are at the top of our prayer list.


----------



## bobk

Hoping for good news this morning Sherman.


----------



## FOSR

Wow have we gone happy. OK while we're at it, has anyone else here had pancreatitis? That's pain that will make you curl into a ball.


----------



## sherman51

all our prayers must to have been heard and answered. just got home from the hospital and she's doing much better today. she hasn't seen the doctor yet so she don't know if they found the problem or not. but she said she is ready to come home. the best thing about going to the hospital is going home, LOL. her words not mine. thanks everybody for your prayers.
Sherman

just found out she has a respiratory infection for one thing. but there still doing tests. they want her to spend another night at the hospital.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sure hope Sherm's wife is alright. I figure they're both scared. Times like this is when we put our faith in our Lord. Still praying.


----------



## Specgrade

sherman51 said:


> all our prayers must to have been heard and answered. just got home from the hospital and she's doing much better today. she hasn't seen the doctor yet so she don't know if they found the problem or not. but she said she is ready to come home. the best thing about going to the hospital is going home, LOL. her words not mine. thanks everybody for your prayers.
> Sherman
> 
> just found out she has a respiratory infection for one thing. but there still doing tests. they want her to spend another night at the hospital.


I'm praying for you and your wife. Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## sherman51

just to let all you great guys know my wife is home from the hospital. she's doing much better now. they've got her on meds that should help her get well.

now back to the owl poo.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> just to let all you great guys know my wife is home from the hospital. she's doing much better now. they've got her on meds that should help her get well.
> 
> now back to the owl poo.
> sherman


Praise the Lord! Great news Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Praise our Lord.

NOW...back to the owl poo!


----------



## Lazy 8

Yesterday, my wife and I were humbled beyond belief. We went to Wally World, and on the way in, off to the side, out of the way, sat an ol boy and his dog. He looked to be around 30ish and it appeared that everything he owned was in his backpack. He wasn't bothering nobody.
We went in to get a few things, when I came out, I walked over to him and said, hey brother, how long has it been since you've eaten? He said, It's been awhile. I gave him a small bag of the highest fat dog food I could find for his dog and about 25 for him. He did not look or talk like a druggie. He was a peaceful man. He said, what's your name? I said Tim. He said, mines Jacob. I said hang in there brother and we left.
It's hitting me just reliving it.
God has his ways.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

answered prayer is sweet!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy 8 said:


> Yesterday, my wife and I were humbled beyond belief. We went to Wally World, and on the way in, off to the side, out of the way, sat an ol boy and his dog. He looked to be around 30ish and it appeared that everything he owned was in his backpack. He wasn't bothering nobody.
> We went in to get a few things, when I came out, I walked over to him and said, hey brother, how long has it been since you've eaten? He said, It's been awhile. I gave him a small bag of the highest fat dog food I could find for his dog and about 25 for him. He did not look or talk like a druggie. He was a peaceful man. He said, what's your name? I said Tim. He said, mines Jacob. I said hang in there brother and we left.
> It's hitting me just reliving it.
> God has his ways.


You're a good man Tim. Sometimes we entertain angels unawares...


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks PK, and I don't give to the panhandlers at the intersections. Years ago when we moved here, my wife and I saw our first dude with a, will work for food sign. It literally tore my wife in two. 
She had us go home and put some groceries in a couple of bags and hurry back to the spot. When I handed him the grub, he said, I don't want that, got any money?
We quickly learned a lesson.
Then another time, we got some fast food and parked remotely on a parking lot of a major business to eat before we went in. We watched 3 or 4 "bums" begging for money in front if a abandoned gas station. When they got enough, they'd go to a nearby gas station and buy a quart of beer and drink it behind the station while somebody was always begging out front. That makes you bitter towards them.

This guy was different and I could tell it. He was a drifter but he wasn't bothering a soul. As my hillbilly dad would of said, and now I think this is a hillbillism, that guy didn't have 2 nickel to rub together, a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of. (Please remember, I was born in southern WV, way back in a holler where they piped the sunshine in)( honest *****)


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Yesterday, my wife and I were humbled beyond belief. We went to Wally World, and on the way in, off to the side, out of the way, sat an ol boy and his dog. He looked to be around 30ish and it appeared that everything he owned was in his backpack. He wasn't bothering nobody.
> We went in to get a few things, when I came out, I walked over to him and said, hey brother, how long has it been since you've eaten? He said, It's been awhile. I gave him a small bag of the highest fat dog food I could find for his dog and about 25 for him. He did not look or talk like a druggie. He was a peaceful man. He said, what's your name? I said Tim. He said, mines Jacob. I said hang in there brother and we left.
> It's hitting me just reliving it.
> God has his ways.


its hard to reply when you hear something like this. it just makes my heart feel good. you are a great guy. there's a lot of legitimate people in need out there. but there is a bunch of lowlifes out there to. sounds like you picked a good one to help out. kudo's to you tim.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I agree Tim, there are always those who are out to scam people or take advantage of them. I believe we are given a spirit of discernment in many of those instances and are led to do the right thing. I was approached in Rural King's parking lot a few weeks ago from a guy wanting gas money. I have to admit I was skeptical but knew I needed to help him. Unknown to him I sat and watched as he continued to ask others for money. I even made it my business to follow him to the gas station to see what went down. The guy filled his tank and went inside.I told my wife if he came out with a 12 pack, we were gonna have a talk. I guess I was anticipating the worst. It warmed my heart to see him just go in and pay cash for his gas and get into his car. In the end, who was ever taken advantage of more than our Lord? I need to learn that if I give with a right heart, the burden is on them, not me. 

Your post makes me smile. I have some of those WVa roots in me that run as deep as those hollers. So have you ever eaten ramps?


----------



## fastwater

Thank You for doing that Tim.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thank you everybody for all the kind words. I do believe my Mom who passed in 96 is watching over me and nudging me in the right direction. She's my guardian Angel.

Promise Keeper, you said something that stuck with me when you said, I need to learn that if I give with a right heart, the burden is on them.
That says it all right there brother.
Now about the ramps, funny story, Mom and Dad went to a ramp dinner one time and Mom didn't want to eat any because of the length of time they stay on your breath. Well she was talking about that and going to town on a salad when the person across the table looked at Dad and said, do you want to tell her or would you like for me too?


----------



## Evinrude58

It is tough to decide if people really need help or are scamming for drug/beer money. Moved back to Ohio in 2004 and shortly after seen a guy with his sign out front of Canton Wally World that he was stranded and needed help, well 13 years later he is still stranded and needing help.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Thank you everybody for all the kind words. I do believe my Mom who passed in 96 is watching over me and nudging me in the right direction. She's my guardian Angel.
> 
> Promise Keeper, you said something that stuck with me when you said, I need to learn that if I give with a right heart, the burden is on them.
> That says it all right there brother.
> Now about the ramps, funny story, Mom and Dad went to a ramp dinner one time and Mom didn't want to eat any because of the length of time they stay on your breath. Well she was talking about that and going to town on a salad when the person across the table looked at Dad and said, do you want to tell her or would you like for me too?


LOL, I loved that story.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Evinrude58 said:


> It is tough to decide if people really need help or are scamming for drug/beer money. Moved back to Ohio in 2004 and shortly after seen a guy with his sign out front of Canton Wally World that he was stranded and needed help, well 13 years later he is still stranded and needing help.


Hey. don't judge him, he could have a chronic case of strandedness. He just needs to find his way in life. More $$$ might help him along. Throw a few twenties at him and I bet he'll find his way to the nearest booze hole. Cured!

Thanks Sherman, Mom might be guiding me but she knew I always was a little ornery.


----------



## Lazy 8

Okay, on to something different. If you were to buy a new landscape type trailer with a wood floor, what would you treat the floor with. 
Hint - owl poo and black crappie crap are NOT....I repeat....NOT...an option.


----------



## bobk

Quart of motor oil.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Quart of motor oil.


what's the worse that can happen, LOL.
Sherman

oh yea you want the synthetic type.


----------



## Lazy 8

Are you fellers pulling my leg?
What if you want to haul something nice on it like, oh, let's say, a dresser or my doll house? (Don't judge me)


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you fellers pulling my leg?
> What if you want to haul something nice on it like, oh, let's say, a dresser or my doll house? (Don't judge me)


Nope...don't think he is.
People been using motor oil or motor oil cut with kerosene or diesel fuel for a long time as a wood preserver. Excellent treatment for soaking fence post in. 
But you're right...it is a bit messy as the oils tend to rise when in the sun getting hot. And slippery when wet too.


----------



## Shortdrift

Cap the wood floor with 3/8" thick steel plate. Strong and will take a lifetime to corrode through.
Alternate would be SS from a resale standpoint.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you fellers pulling my leg?
> What if you want to haul something nice on it like, oh, let's say, a dresser or my doll house? (Don't judge me)


I was just pulling your leg about using synthetic. but it might work. just use your old motor oil if you change your own oil.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I do change my own and ironically I use Mobil 1 straight synthetic.


----------



## Lazy 8

This reminds of the story of the farmer who learned he was going to get paid so much an acre by the govt. for not planting anything. So what kind of plants would I not plant per acre to get the most money per acre?

My question is what kind of oil would I not use to....
I'm kidding, would my synthetic work and will it always be messy to the touch? Mama won't likey if it is. May have to go to something else.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> This reminds of the story of the farmer who learned he was going to get paid so much an acre by the govt. for not planting anything. So what kind of plants would I not plant per acre to get the most money per acre?
> 
> My question is what kind of oil would I not use to....
> I'm kidding, would my synthetic work and will it always be messy to the touch? Mama won't likey if it is. May have to go to something else.


I'd go with a Sherwin Williams Super deck stain. Holds up well plus with keep the wood from rotting. Buy it when on sale otherwise its pricey.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks SC. I'll check that out and you other guys...the motor sounds like it wood do a great job but....Mama woond't like it. Trust me. I know her.


----------



## FOSR

I don't like it when charities solicit at intersections. It invites people to stop at a green light.


----------



## Evinrude58

FOSR if you ever drive in Canton you do stop at green lights and go at red. Atleast that is what I have seen.


----------



## Lazy 8

To those who suggested motor oil, I'm sure It's prolly the best. Come to think of it, I've seen it on beds and never gave it any mind. I guess I just took it for granted.
But as I said, the wifey'll never go for it. About the time we put a piece of her Mom's furniture on it......Katie bar the door. 
If I was hauling gattling guns or cannons, it'd be different.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

yup synthetic is expensive


----------



## sherman51

any good waterproof deck stain will work for awhile. but if you use the trailer a lot you may have to reapply. Thompson waterseal would be a good choice.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Most store bought trailer Ive seen from places like Tractor Supply, Lowes etc. don't really have the best wood in them from jump street. 
Some of the regular trailer places offer a good oak floor that will last longer if sealed.
On the agenda is replacing the floor in my little trailer. Going with rough cut oak in mine when I get around to doing it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Amen on the Thompsons.
Amen on the oak.
Who's going down with the ship?
Thar she don't blow.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Amen on the Thompsons.
> Amen on the oak.
> Who's going down with the ship?
> Thar she don't blow.


what ship? I thought we were talking trailers, LOL.
sherman


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you fellers pulling my leg?
> What if you want to haul something nice on it like, oh, let's say, a dresser or my doll house? (Don't judge me)


Not joking on the oil. It works very well and it's cheap. Can't help ya on the doll house issue. I never hauled one of those nor have I played with one.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Not joking on the oil. It works very well and it's cheap. Can't help ya on the doll house issue. I never hauled one of those nor have I played with one.


I thought we all had doll houses. did I miss something here?????
sherman


----------



## bobk

Times were tough growing up Sherman. All we had were Lincoln Logs. Only the rich kids played with dolls.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

when i was a kid i was so ugly they had to tie a pork chop around my neck so the dog would play with me


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I'd put some black crappie oil on it then buff it and make it shine


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Times were tough growing up Sherman. All we had were Lincoln Logs. Only the rich kids played with dolls.


yeah things were tough when I was growing up. I remember getting a pair of cap guns for christmas one yr. those were the greatest gifts I remember getting when I was growing up. but after I grew up and went to work I bought me a large doll house. don't know how I got by without it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah things were tough when I was growing up. I remember getting a pair of cap guns for christmas one yr. those were the greatest gifts I remember getting when I was growing up. but after I grew up and went to work I bought me a large doll house. don't know how I got by without it, LOL.
> sherman


Things were so tough when we were growing up that when we got the doll house...we lived in it.


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> when i was a kid i was so ugly they had to tie a pork chop around my neck so the dog would play with me


Speaking of pork chops...those sound good on the grill for tonight.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Jack, I asked everybody politely not to judge me on the doll house. (That goes for Sherm) K?

We were so poor growing up in southern WV, that if I didn't wake up in the morning without some decent wood....I didn't have nothing to play with all day. Let me tell you Jack, I kept myself pretty busy.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Jack, I asked everybody politely not to judge me on the doll house. (That goes for Sherm) K?
> 
> We were so poor growing up in southern WV, that if I didn't wake up in the morning without some decent wood....I didn't have nothing to play with all day. Let me tell you Jack, I kept myself pretty busy.


Hmmm...all day???
That must have been some serious wood.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Amen on the Thompsons.
> Amen on the oak.
> Who's going down with the ship?
> Thar she don't blow.


Hey what did you send fastwater in the mail...the feds got him now i gotta pay for lake st clair by myself 3 fed ex guys arrested him


----------



## Lazy 8

He didn't rat me out and mention Uncle Timbo....did he? I told him to say it was FLOWER seeds.
Serves you all right for not infighting me and Shermbo.


----------



## Lazy 8

Wait a minute. Arrested by FedEx guys? Those guys pulled a fast one on water. Him got scammed. They took his money and now you two are trying to scam me. Listen, I got friends in low places. They'll be crawling out of the woodwork in no time at all. Scam me?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Wait a minute. Arrested by FedEx guys? Those guys pulled a fast one on water. Him got scammed. They took his money and now you two are trying to scam me. Listen, I got friends in low places. They'll be crawling out of the woodwork in no time at all. Scam me?


Im on the phone with Fastwater...he needs toothpaste and canteen money......


----------



## Lazy 8

I can spare some owl poo and 2 bucks. How long does he have?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Has hired me as his attorney. Canteen money, 75.00 kroner. Retainer, 500.00 usd.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Things were so tough when we were growing up that when we got the doll house...we lived in it.


yeah that's where I'm living now, LOL.

when I grew up there was 7 of us kids and mom working in a shirt factory in Jamestown tn getting minimum wages. my dad had died when I was 4 and my step dad got shot after trying to kill my mom. he beat her so bad with a 22 rifle they never thought she would make it, but she pulled through. her arm was busted, there was a big ole hole in the front of her skull, you could see her brains, and many other injuries. she was laid up for months. but she survived. but she was never really able to work but she did anyway. we had a 4 room house that all 7 kids slept in 1 bedroom. we used wood for cooking and for heat most of the time. sometimes mom bought coal for heating. had 1 stove in the living room to heat the house. we had a well to get our water. we used an outhouse for going to the toilet. it was awesome when she moved us to Indiana in 65. we had a regular electric cook stove, furnace heat, running water, and an indoor toilet. I went to work in a canning factory in 65 when I was 14 to help mom with the cost of living. I had picked beans for .60 a bushel and worked on a farm for 3.00 a day to get spending money before moving to Indiana. my oldest brother joined the navy and sent mom some money when he was 17. but we had a great life. and I have a lot of fond memories of my childhood.

I would tell you about the 3 mile walk to school up hill both ways. but that would be bragging now wouldn't it?
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah that's where I'm living now, LOL.
> 
> when I grew up there was 7 of us kids and mom working in a shirt factory in Jamestown tn getting minimum wages. my dad had died when I was 4 and my step dad got shot after trying to kill my mom. he beat her so bad with a 22 rifle they never thought she would make it, but she pulled through. her arm was busted, there was a big ole hole in the front of her skull, you could see her brains, and many other injuries. she was laid up for months. but she survived. but she was never really able to work but she did anyway. we had a 4 room house that all 7 kids slept in 1 bedroom. we used wood for cooking and for heat most of the time. sometimes mom bought coal for heating. had 1 stove in the living room to heat the house. we had a well to get our water. we used an outhouse for going to the toilet. it was awesome when she moved us to Indiana in 65. we had a regular electric cook stove, furnace heat, running water, and an indoor toilet. I went to work in a canning factory in 65 when I was 14 to help mom with the cost of living. I had picked beans for .60 a bushel and worked on a farm for 3.00 a day to get spending money before moving to Indiana. my oldest brother joined the navy and sent mom some money when he was 17. but we had a great life. and I have a lot of fond memories of my childhood.
> 
> I would tell you about the 3 mile walk to school up hill both ways. but that would be bragging now wouldn't it?
> sherman


Thank you sherman for turning out as you have.


----------



## Lazy 8

Where did the dollhouse fit in?
It's amazing how your Mother pulled thru and all.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Where did the dollhouse fit in?
> It's amazing how your Mother pulled thru and all.


she was a wonderful strong women. don't know if they make many like her anymore.



fastwater said:


> Thank you sherman for turning out as you have.


I just hope I've made her proud. I know she still watches over me. don't know what would have become of all of us kids if she hadn't been around to teach us there is a right and a wrong.
Sherman

who who put the owl poo in the doll house????


----------



## Lazy 8

Uh, uh, uh, I musta brought it in on my shoes when I was in there playing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Is Fastwater still in the pokey?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Is Fastwater still in the pokey?


Have you seen o brother where art thou? He was busting rocks last i saw.....


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Is Fastwater still in the pokey?


did I miss something here?



Saugeye Tom said:


> Have you seen o brother where art thou? He was busting rocks last i saw.....


when does he break out?
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Will everybody kindly say a prayer that Mr. Fastwater doesn't rat me out?
BTW, I need some rocks for my rock garden. 
Tom, can you hook a brother up?


----------



## fastwater

_{ I see that train a comin 'Rollin' round the bend
I ain't seen sunshine since I don't know when
I'm stuck in Folsom prison and time keeps dragging on}
_
Hello fella's
Been kinda busy the last few days taking big rocks and making little ones out of them.
Would have gotten a taste of freedom earlier but had to wait for the $ to come in from kid donating kidney for my bail.
While swinging the ole' hammer, have been learning some new 'chain gang' songs as well as singing the above posted Folsom Prison National Anthem.
Have been informed by my very adept attorney, Mr Saugeye Tom Esq., not to discuss my case or divulge(rat out) any of the 'characters' involved.
Seems my very astute attorney(Mr Saugeye Tom Esq.) has recieved a letter in the mail in my behalf.
When he opened the letter...all it said is...
...fastwater,
" Snitches get stitches! "
Since this is a Fed. case, the Feds are investigating who sent the letter.


_

_


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Will everybody kindly say a prayer that Mr. Fastwater doesn't rat me out?
> BTW, I need some rocks for my rock garden.
> Tom, can you hook a brother up?


Hey Lazy,
Have access to all the rocks you need ole' pal.
Give me your address and I'll send you some.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hey Lazy,
> Have access to all the rocks you need ole' pal.
> Give me your address and I'll send you some.


you can also send me a few.
Sherman brown
1313 Rudolf st.
north pole 00000
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you can also send me a few.
> Sherman brown
> 1313 Rudolf st.
> north pole 00000
> sherman


Hmmm...I sense I am being set up again.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...I sense I am being set up again.


not me!! would I do that to a guy like you???
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I'll take some Quickwater. Kindly send to:
Unkie Timbo 
1600 Pennsylvania Ave.
Washing, dc 
There are all kinds of people there who will show their feelings one way or another. Please make sure and give your return address. Oh, don't forget to mention who your council is. Might as well throw him a bone or two.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll take some Quickwater. Kindly send to:
> Unkie Timbo
> 1600 Pennsylvania Ave.
> Washing, dc
> There are all kinds of people there who will show their feelings one way or another. Please make sure and give your return address. Oh, don't forget to mention who your council is. Might as well throw him a bone or two.


Nope...you're not tricking me again. 

P.S. It's apparent that you really don't know the status of my notorious council. 
He has an office in the big building at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. and has been lead council for many a noted Fed. employees that should currently be doing life sentences for years of flagrant crimes at tax payers expense. He has hidden top secret emails, faxes, letters etc. to keep one very noted politician out of jail.
I am quit sure he will have no problem finding out the sender of the threatening letter that stated:
Fastwater,
" Snitches get stitches"


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> not me!! would I do that to a guy like you???
> sherman


Got to watch you and Lazy 8.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Nope...you're not tricking me again.
> 
> P.S. It's apparent that you really don't know the status of my notorious council.
> He has an office in the big building at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. and has been lead council for many a noted Fed. employees that should currently be doing life sentences for years of flagrant crimes at tax payers expense. He has hidden top secret emails, faxes, letters etc. to keep one very noted politician out of jail.
> I am quit sure he will have no problem finding out the sender of the threatening letter that stated:
> Fastwater,
> " Snitches get stitches"


As your Attorney I suggest we get a large white Cadillac convertible and move across the Mohave desert at a high rate of speed..The connection is in Vegas at this very minute and our potus Has pardoned you Fastwater. Remember the code....ONE HAND WASHES THE OTHER.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hey Lazy,
> Have access to all the rocks you need ole' pal.
> Give me your address and I'll send you some.


And thats what got you in trouble in the first place...the receiving end


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Nope...you're not tricking me again.
> 
> P.S. It's apparent that you really don't know the status of my notorious council.
> He has an office in the big building at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. and has been lead council for many a noted Fed. employees that should currently be doing life sentences for years of flagrant crimes at tax payers expense. He has hidden top secret emails, faxes, letters etc. to keep one very noted politician out of jail.
> I am quit sure he will have no problem finding out the sender of the threatening letter that stated:
> Fastwater,
> " Snitches get stitches"


your council (tom) is so slick he must have a pocket full of owl poo, LOL, ha, ha, ha, ha.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> your council (tom) is so slick he must have a pocket full of owl poo, LOL, ha, ha, ha, ha.
> sherman


If you look the word 'slick' up in the dictionary, his picture is in there as the definition. 



Saugeye Tom said:


> As your Attorney I suggest we get a large white Cadillac convertible and move across the Mohave desert at a high rate of speed..The connection is in Vegas at this very minute and our potus Has pardoned you Fastwater. Remember the code....ONE HAND WASHES THE OTHER.


White convertible caddy on the way to pick you up as I type. We will be in Vegas before sunset tomorrow.
I knew you had the top connection to get me pardoned
Uuhhh...I think we have to change the code now slick. 




Saugeye Tom said:


> And thats what got you in trouble in the first place...the receiving end


Whole week of hard labor making little rocks out of big ones...just wanted to hand deliver a few to Lazy8 since he requested them. 
Did ya ever find out who sent that letter?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> your council (tom) is so slick he must have a pocket full of owl poo, LOL, ha, ha, ha, ha.
> sherman


waiting in north vegas


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> If you look the word 'slick' up in the dictionary, his picture is in there as the definition.
> 
> 
> 
> White convertible caddy on the way to pick you up as I type. We will be in Vegas before sunset tomorrow.
> I knew you had the top connection to get me pardoned
> Uuhhh...I think we have to change the code now slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole week of hard labor making little rocks out of big ones...just wanted to hand deliver a few to Lazy8 since he requested them.
> Did ya ever find out who sent that letter?


yes sent by double secret probationary zena seed man


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> your council (tom) is so slick he must have a pocket full of owl poo, LOL, ha, ha, ha, ha.
> sherman


Thanks Sherm, I thought we were buddies. That one made me snort 7up out my nose.  

What do youse guys think, I'm the seed pimp or something?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> tes sent by double secret probationary zena seed man


Haven't heard from him in awhile.
You don't suppose those rocks I had delivered to him fell on him do ya?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Sherm, I thought we were buddies. That one made me snort 7up out my nose.
> 
> What do youse guys think, I'm the seed pimp or something?


What seeds...and who are you?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> tes sent by double secret probationary zena seed man


I'd rather be pimping seeds than I would.......Hoochie Mamas!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I'd rather be pimping seeds than I would.......Hoochie Mamas!


Lmao. Ya need some?


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...I foresee having to get my council out of jail for pimping on the net.


----------



## sherman51

rocks are forever but seeds are seasonal. my wife is happy with her seeds. but hasn't been up to planting them. lazy how late can a person plant the seeds and still get flowers before cold weather??????
sherman


----------



## Evinrude58

It is always morning somewhere in the world.


----------



## sherman51

Evinrude58 said:


> It is always morning somewhere in the world.


yep its morning here now and I'm just happy to see some sunshine for a change. its cloudy right now but that's supposed to turn over to sunshine later today. then the forecast for the next 5 days says sunny and warm. just had my fill of rain.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

If you really wanted to be safe, plant with about a week left in this month. That might be cutting it just a tad close as we have had a frost as late as the end of May. Rare, but it's happened.
I wet the ground, sew the seeds, and cover with either 1/4 to 1/2" of loose soil or potting mix. KEEP MOIST! If they dry, they die.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...I foresee having to get my council out of jail for pimping on the net.


Your council? Hoochie Mama?


----------



## Lazy 8

You know, in a way, this thread reminds me of a soap opera, I'm thinking:
The Old and the Fishless......or
These are the Fish of our Lives.
Maybe some network would want to pick it up and run with it? We've got drama, Fastwater's in the pokey and Tom might be joining him? I'm running seeds on the dark market? Sherman? Well, Sherm's being Sherm.
Have I missed anything?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> If you really wanted to be safe, plant with about a week left in this month. That might be cutting it just a tad close as we have had a frost as late as the end of May. Rare, but it's happened.
> I wet the ground, sew the seeds, and cover with either 1/4 to 1/2" of loose soil or potting mix. KEEP MOIST! If they dry, they die.


thanks so much for the info.

if it wasn't for lazy, tom, fastwater, and a few others this thread wouldn't keep getting derailed, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> thanks so much for the info.
> 
> if it wasn't for lazy, tom, fastwater, and a few others this thread wouldn't keep getting derailed, LOL.
> sherman


There is an outbreak of jock itch in the big house.


----------



## Nauti cat

Just read this whole post I will add NOTHING slicker than a Philly lawyer shaking hands with a DC politican. I will tell you about hard times when I was a kid saw a rat on the garbage can chewing on a onion skin crying it's eyes out now that's hard times


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey wajski, welcome to, The Fish of our Lives.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey wajski, welcome to, The Fish of our Lives.


i thought this was fishing hospital wrong channel.....


----------



## sherman51

have fish will travel. reads the card of a fish. a fish without armor in a savage land. and so on and on.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> have fish will travel. reads the card of a fish. a fish without armor in a savage land. and so on and on.
> sherman


FAST WATER HAS BEEN SPRUNG


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> There is an outbreak of jock itch in the big house.


Hey, isn't that what you pay Uncle Hoochie for?


----------



## Lazy 8

Did he get off on a technicality?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

just like a soap. I got up and went to the fridge. Came back and somebody changed the channel


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Did he get off on a technicality?


Nope! Not a technicality. 
Told ya, my council is so slick that 'Slick Willie' Clinton took lessons off of him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Nope! Not a technicality.
> Told ya, my council is so slick that 'Slick Willie' Clinton took lessons off of him.


Who is THAT


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is THAT


" One Hand Wash's the Other"


----------



## sherman51

i'll bet there was some slick underhanded deals going on with tom and tha DA.


promisekeeper, I never get to use the remote in my doll house.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I never get to use the remote ANYWHERE LOL

What are the charges against Tom? Or is he just a slick character?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> I never get to use the remote ANYWHERE LOL
> 
> What are the charges against Tom? Or is he just a slick character?


Left handed dealing...gofish


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> " One Hand Wash's the Other"


the beagle has landed


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> the beagle has landed


He was denied three times before the crow sounded


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody and welcome to another day on, As the Fish Strikes. 
On today's show we see Fastwater getting sprung from the Pokey. Nobody seems to know how or why, but we can all guess his council, Uncle Slick Hoochie Willie, may have greased a few palms (or something else) with some owl poo. 
We also find Promice Keeper saying, hey, Whiskey Tango Foxtrot anyway?
Uncle Shermy is still in bed dreaming about catching a mess of black Crappies and yours truly is saying to himself, I wonder if they're ever gonna cancel this show???


----------



## sherman51

BLACK CRAPPIE!! BLACK CRAPPIE!!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

From the evidence I can prove that I saw against Sherm, thinking there will be an episode in the very near future in which the Feds. show up at poor Sherms door with a set of tailor made bracelets for him as well.
When that happens Sherm...let me know. Have the slickest attorney youve ever seen. 
P.S. There are NO black crappie in the 'big house'. Just big rocks you get to make little ones out of.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, Sherm ain't going to no big house. Why you say? Because he's gonna get the Dream Team to represent him.


----------



## sherman51

tom I think I need a slick lawyer before fastwater gets me locked up for good. I'm just to old to be pounding on big rocks. I just hope bubba doesn't find out I know fastwater, or I'm doomed.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> tom I think I need a slick lawyer before fastwater gets me locked up for good. I'm just to old to be pounding on big rocks. I just hope bubba doesn't find out I know fastwater, or I'm doomed.
> sherman


If you go...call me immediately....when you meet bubba tell him...ONE HAND WASHES THE OTHER. He will steer clear of you for the duration


----------



## Lazy 8

That one hand beats two in the bush thingy smells fishy to me? Bubba will steer you where?


----------



## Evinrude58

Ok guys I have a goal for us to try and beat. There is a thread on Ice Shanty I have followed that has 8752 posts with over 190100 reads. Lets try and beat that.


----------



## sherman51

Evinrude58 said:


> Ok guys I have a goal for us to try and beat. There is a thread on Ice Shanty I have followed that has 8752 posts with over 190100 reads. Lets try and beat that.


we'll need some help. come on guys, us old folks got to stick together. this is a derailer thread feel free to derail at any time.

I just bought a reverse chastity belt. if I cam smuggle it in bubba's in for the surprise of his life, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Where.....


----------



## Lazy 8

are.....


----------



## Lazy 8

we.....


----------



## Lazy 8

at.....


----------



## Lazy 8

now?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> we'll need some help. come on guys, us old folks got to stick together. this is a derailer thread feel free to derail at any time.
> 
> I just bought a reverse chastity belt. if I cam smuggle it in bubba's in for the surprise of his life, LOL.
> sherman


Haha! Big Bubba ain't stopped crying since Quickh20 left.


----------



## FOSR

If this is about WV history, when I was in the OSU landscape shop my supervisor told me he grew up in a hollow that didn't have electricity until he was 13 years old.

Name of Ermal.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

we lived so far back that the sunlight was a week old when it got to us


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, putting all jokes aside for a moment, there are families living in WV and Kentucky today with dirt floors and outhouses. No running water unless you count the creek. They hunt. They barter. They share and they're proud. 
We're all God's children. Just like the drifter God put in my path.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

My family is from those hills. Some of the best, honest, hard working folks Ive ever met. Most of them are richer than millionaires.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, putting all jokes aside for a moment, there are families living in WV and Kentucky today with dirt floors and outhouses. No running water unless you count the creek. They hunt. They barter. They share and they're proud.
> We're all God's children. Just like the drifter God put in my path.


And they probably love life and keep.it simple


----------



## fastwater

Evinrude58 said:


> Ok guys I have a goal for us to try and beat. There is a thread on Ice Shanty I have followed that has 8752 posts with over 190100 reads. Lets try and beat that.





sherman51 said:


> we'll need some help. come on guys, us old folks got to stick together. this is a derailer thread feel free to derail at any time.
> 
> I just bought a reverse chastity belt. if I cam smuggle it in bubba's in for the surprise of his life, LOL.
> sherman


I'll be off radar for a couple weeks starting tomorrow so youse guys need to keep on hammering in this thread. We need to make Uncle Timbo proud. 

Hope I get back before they come get ya Sherm.
Just a heads up....Here is a pic of the evidence they have against you:









All they will want to know is where you got it.



Lazy 8 said:


> Haha! Big Bubba ain't stopped crying since Quickh20 left.


Hey Lazy...ever hear the joke about the two cowboys that were in the bar?
The 1st cowboy bets the other 2nd cowboy that he could make his horse cry. They bet...so the 1st cowboy goes and whisper something in the horse ear. The horse laughs so hard it about went to its knees. So the 1st cowboy whisper in the horses ear again...same reaction. Horse busts out laughing. Then the 1st cowboy ... have to PM ya the rest if I want to remain an upstanding member here on OGF. But will suffice it to say that the horse ended up crying like a baby.
This very same scenario played out between Bubba and I. That's the reason bubba has been cryin since I left.


----------



## FOSR

Lo the Snows have come and gone.
The Season of the hairy Windshield has passed,
and the Voice of the Tiller is heard in our Land.


----------



## sherman51

if they get me i'll never talk! don't want lazy in there with me. he's just a little crazy you know.

I was the 1st cowboy, LOL. I made many horses cry back in my younger days. not so many anymore.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> If this is about WV history, when I was in the OSU landscape shop my supervisor told me he grew up in a hollow that didn't have electricity until he was 13 years old.
> 
> Name of Ermal.


when I grew up in the hills in tn I remember not having electricity. we used coal oil for lights. we got our water from a well. if the rope broke and lost the bail down the well we carried it from grandma's spring until we got the bail out of the well. we used an out house about 100 yrds from the house and usually used a Sears Roebuck catalogue for toilet paper. on those cold nights it was a long trip to the out house. didn't have running water or an inside toilet until we moved to In when I was 14. I do remember when they put in the power lines and we got electricity. we was so far back in the sticks they irrigated sunshine to us. but you know those were still the good ol days. this was where I really grew up except for the sunshine. I cut my teeth on moonshine down there. we had a local bootlegger that lived just down the road from us, about 3 miles away.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I can relate to part of that. I remember shoveling coal down the chute, (it was where a basement window was) We had one outlet for the heat up in the center of the house. I remember we'd put our pants on it to warm them up before we'd put them on to go to school. Corduroy's, as I recall.
Dad drove a bus back then and he would pick me up after my 1/2 day of kindergarten and I'd ride the bus all afternoon with Dad. Trailways.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I can relate to part of that. I remember shoveling coal down the chute, (it was where a basement window was) We had one outlet for the heat up in the center of the house. I remember we'd put our pants on it to warm them up before we'd put them on to go to school. Corduroy's, as I recall.
> Dad drove a bus back then and he would pick me up after my 1/2 day of kindergarten and I'd ride the bus all afternoon with Dad. Trailways.


I'm sure a few other old timers can relate to some of the things we went through when we were kids. we wasn't lucky enough to have a coal chute, we just had a coal pile near the house and had to carry it in in a coal bucket. we didn't have coal all the time and used wood for heating and cooking. we had to cut wood from a wood lot near our home and carry it to the house. we also had a large garden in the summer and grew most of what we eat. mom would can enough stuff to get us through the winter. we had a big home made shelf covering 1 wall in our bedroom and it would be full. sometimes if it got real cold we would lose a few jars that froze and busted.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I'll be off radar for a couple weeks starting tomorrow so youse guys need to keep on hammering in this thread. We need to make Uncle Timbo proud.
> 
> Hope I get back before they come get ya Sherm.
> Just a heads up....Here is a pic of the evidence they have against you:
> View attachment 237037
> 
> 
> All they will want to know is where you got it.
> 
> 
> where do you think your going?? you cant just decide you don't want to be here. it better be something important, like fishing, visiting family, or something like that. we'll sure miss you while your gone, LOL.
> Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, sounds almost like we grew up neighbors. I didn't grow up in the house with the coal chute. The house we had, had a wood fired stove/oven/heat. We also had a garden. A big garden. This is where I talk about eating brown beans and corn bread. A lot of brown beans and corn bread. I guess it was our soul food. It's a wonder I didn't have little bean sprouts growing out of my ears. 
But you know something? I wouldn't trade any of it for all the tea in China.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Fastwater, what was that a pic of????
I'm a tad s-a-l-o-w..........
Was that crappie bait?


----------



## FOSR

I grew up in a house in suburban Columbus, built in 1964. In the blueprints, the chimney has a flue for a trash incinerator. I told the people who bought the house, imagine taking your trash down to the basement to burn it. Not today.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, sounds almost like we grew up neighbors. I didn't grow up in the house with the coal chute. The house we had, had a wood fired stove/oven/heat. We also had a garden. A big garden. This is where I talk about eating brown beans and corn bread. A lot of brown beans and corn bread. I guess it was our soul food. It's a wonder I didn't have little bean sprouts growing out of my ears.
> But you know something? I wouldn't trade any of it for all the tea in China.


I still love my pinto beans corn bread and fried taters. my wife just cooked me a meal fit for a king on the 12th for my birthday. we had beans, fried taters, wieners and kraut, and a big pone of corn bread in the black iron skillet. I ate until I hurt.

we had a heating stove in the living room and a wood cook stove in the kitchen. and when it was cold we kept both of them fired up. at night when we had coal we would bank the heating stove by putting a bucket of coal in on top of the hot coals then pack it down good then throw a pan of water in on top of the coal. it would last through the night. then all we had to do in the morning to get the fire going was to take the poking stick and stir up the hot coals with the coal left in the stove.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

When y'all talk about those good ole days, I can remember my Pappy shaking his head at "progress." He said, "I just don't understand people. We used to do our business outside and eat in the house. Today, they want to eat outside and crap in the house!"


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherman, dang it, you're making me hungry.
FOSR, I remember right on up until the 60's, we'd burn out trash. Dad would get a 55 gal steel drum, poke 3-4 holes in the bottom with the spud bar and set it up on top of 3 concrete blocks. I'd take a PAPER BAG of trash down, light a match to it and walk away. That's back when you could burn leaves in the fall. Man o man I still love the smell of burning leaves.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Fastwater, what was that a pic of????
> I'm a tad s-a-l-o-w..........
> Was that crappie bait?


He's gone now.....i think the pkg was baby minners. We wont be hearing from FASTWATER for at least 2 weeks


----------



## FOSR

Oh, burning trash in a drum, you'll like this: At that Knox County ridge I used to watch, they dumped trash in a 55-gallon drum to burn. One day it was kind of full so we decided to burn it.

I sprinkled a bunch of gasoline into it and put a lighter by one of the air holes at the bottom.

*BOOM *it became a trash cannon. A fountain of crap falling on my back. We laughed so hard we couldn't talk for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Lazy 8

You all were lucky the barrel didn't blow up and make shrapnel! 
The crap we do, and we're still alive. I knew friends makibh acetilyn bombs out of baggies. They eventually progressed up to trash bags. They were in a body shop that neither owned and had 3-4 "bags" filled up, and were filling up another when they exploded. It blew the windows out of the ship and caught the whole place on fire. They took off running but soon realized they should own up to what they had done when they looked at each other. Neither had any facial hair and they both had bits of black plastic, embedded in their skin.
The firemen said, the only thing that saved them was the fact that, they were at ground or point zero of the explosion.
True story.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> He's gone now.....i think the pkg was baby minners. We wont be hearing from FASTWATER for at least 2 weeks


He back in the pokey for 2 weaks?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> He back in the pokey for 2 weaks?


the st clair pokey


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherman, dang it, you're making me hungry.
> FOSR, I remember right on up until the 60's, we'd burn out trash. Dad would get a 55 gal steel drum, poke 3-4 holes in the bottom with the spud bar and set it up on top of 3 concrete blocks. I'd take a PAPER BAG of trash down, light a match to it and walk away. That's back when you could burn leaves in the fall. Man o man I still love the smell of burning leaves.


we have a trailer that my wife's mother left us when she passed down in tn. and we still have the trash burning barrel we use.
sherman


Lazy 8 said:


> He back in the pokey for 2 weaks?





Saugeye Tom said:


> the st clair pokey


is he taking bubba with him???

where ever he is I wish him luck. i'll be leaving for tn in a few days but i'll try to keep posting using the hot spot on my wife's phone.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Ohhhhhhh......
That lucky dog!
Sherman, is your wife doing alright?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Ohhhhhhh......
> That lucky dog!
> Sherman, is your wife doing alright?


she's doing much better but still has a ways to go. they put her on meds to clear up the respiratory infection. and they are working but working slow.

is fastwater really gone back to the pokey for 2 weeks??
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Did you catch how his council worded it?
The St. Clair pokey? That poor, lucky dog! I hope he catches all kinds of crap.............pies! 

Glad to hear the Boss is doing better.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you catch how his council worded it?
> The St. Clair pokey? That poor, lucky dog! I hope he catches all kinds of crap.............pies!
> 
> Glad to hear the Boss is doing better.


LOL his first day on the water will be tomorrow.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ill be meeting him Sunday the 21st till the 28th...working out legal issues


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you catch how his council worded it?
> The St. Clair pokey? That poor, lucky dog! I hope he catches all kinds of crap.............pies!
> 
> Glad to hear the Boss is doing better.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater,,,thinking something crazy up north


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ill be meeting him Sunday the 21st till the 28th...working out legal issues


you dirty dog. your pulling some of your underhanded tricks here to get to go fishin. your one slick lawyer that's for sure. you must have a little owl poo flowing through your veins, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you dirty dog. your pulling some of your underhanded tricks here to get to go fishin. your one slick lawyer that's for sure. you must have a little owl poo flowing through your veins, LOL.
> sherman


Just a tad....slick willy


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ill be meeting him Sunday the 21st till the 28th...working out legal issues


You crazy kids have a good time up there.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Sherm, I'm thinking it was all smoke and mirrors so they didnt have to invite you, me, and Tim!


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> Sherm, I'm thinking it was all smoke and mirrors so they didnt have to invite you, me, and Tim!


yeah no one said anything about going fishing. but tom let the cat outta the bag with his bragging about meeting up with him and bubba.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Has anybody ever seen a pic of this.....Bubba?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I think he let the owl out of the bag. Here they are...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> You crazy kids have a good time up there.


Thanks. The new Susie got a pike today and put a glove on


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> I think he let the owl out of the bag. Here they are...
> 
> View attachment 237239


My alligator gar!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> My alligator gar!!!


You talking about that guppie? You look like the two of you are having a spiritual moment.....
Or maybe you need a room?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> You talking about that guppie? You look like the two of you are having a spiritual moment.....
> Or maybe you need a room?


nope, he's to old


----------



## PromiseKeeper

whaddaya think guys? caption contest?


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> I think he let the owl out of the bag. Here they are...
> 
> View attachment 237239


Bubba, you feels gud, but you smell like owl poo.


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> I think he let the owl out of the bag. Here they are...
> 
> View attachment 237239


just imagine him in a jump suit that's 4 sizes to small sitting on a motorcycle holding a large chain and you have bubba, LOL.

with bubba along for the ride you think they'll come back smelling like fish?? LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Ha! For some unknown reason, in my pea brain, I see the too small for prime-time jumpsuit being an Elvis one!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Tom thought it was a saugeye


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Ha! For some unknown reason, in my pea brain, I see the too small for prime-time jumpsuit being an Elvis one!


LOL! what more needs to be said?
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> Tom thought it was a saugeye


it isn't????


----------



## Lazy 8

Fillet that sucker and find out?


----------



## Lazy 8

See if you can tell me who said this???

In my many years I've come to a conclusion that one useless man is a shame, two is a law firm and three or more is a government.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

sounds like Sherm to me


----------



## Evinrude58

It has been attributed to John Adams but he actually only said it in the musical 1776, so that would mean the writers of the play came up with it and the actor playing John Adams actually said it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> See if you can tell me who said this???
> 
> In my many years I've come to a conclusion that one useless man is a shame, two is a law firm and three or more is a government.


Donald Trump?


----------



## Lazy 8

Wrongo Mr. Charmer. Mr. Rude nailed it squarely, right ON the head! Give that man a Cupee doll!

Who said this.......
The oxen are slow - but the earth, is patient.


----------



## Terry Sheline 1

jray said:


> Um no possum fat on a door knob definitely slicker


Wow, I have never tried owl poop to see how slick it is, I have always been told that the slickest thing in the world is a fart that cuts through your underwear with out leaving a stain, now that's slick.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Wrongo Mr. Charmer. Mr. Rude nailed it squarely, right ON the head! Give that man a Cupee doll!
> 
> Who said this.......
> The oxen are slow - but the earth, is patient.


Paul Bunyan..........


----------



## FOSR

Yogi Berra: "Little League baseball is a very good thing because it keeps the parents off the streets."


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Paul Bunyan..........


Actually, I can't remember who said it but it refers to the oxen being slow pulling a plow, tilling the soil, for planting. The earth is not in a hurry to be tolled.
I always liked that one. Don't get in a hurry.


----------



## Evinrude58

Sounds like something Buddha would say or someone like him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bubbas images


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The grey haired guy is Fastwater on his release day


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I would have never guessed that Sherm had a chopper!


----------



## Lazy 8

As his council, didn't you warn him about blowing his own horn?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> As his council, didn't you warn him about blowing his own horn?


Lmao. I tried. He wouldn't listen


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> The grey haired guy is Fastwater on his release day


ha, ha, ha, ha, you just made my day.

made it to tn yesterday after going to a funeral for my nephew's wife wed. she was my niece by marriage but not a blood niece. she was only 51 and has suffered from ms for yrs. she was a fighter but it finally got the best of her. she has been bed ridden for some time. my nephew has been by her side through the whole ordeal.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

51! That's way too young. I'll say a prayer for your nephew and family for sure.
Good luck in TN. If you hear any banjo music out in the wilds....run for civilization ASAP!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> ha, ha, ha, ha, you just made my day.
> 
> made it to tn yesterday after going to a funeral for my nephew's wife wed. she was my niece by marriage but not a blood niece. she was only 51 and has suffered from ms for yrs. she was a fighter but it finally got the best of her. she has been bed ridden for some time. my nephew has been by her side through the whole ordeal.
> sherman


Fastwater can view the threads but can't reply!!!!! Now is the time!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

I wonder how ol Quickwater spent his free time in the pokey. Wonder what him and Bubba did to pass the time? Hmmm?
Tom, as his council, did you offer any advice or did you pay him any congical visits?
Enquiring minds want to know? Heck, we have to know! Fess up!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I wonder how ol Quickwater spent his free time in the pokey. Wonder what him and Bubba did to pass the time? Hmmm?
> Tom, as his council, did you offer any advice or did you pay him any congical visits?
> Enquiring minds want to know? Heck, we have to know! Fess up!


We only spoke thru code .......and lexan


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I wonder how ol Quickwater spent his free time in the pokey. Wonder what him and Bubba did to pass the time? Hmmm?
> Tom, as his council, did you offer any advice or did you pay him any congical visits?
> Enquiring minds want to know? Heck, we have to know! Fess up!


with bubba as his Bunkie he didn't need any congical visits from the outside world, LOL, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Bunkie!!! Lol!!
I think that'd be too racy for the soap!!!
I'm sure if Faster were here he'd prolly say something like, Hey Jack, what happens in the Pokey, stays in the Pokey.


----------



## Lazy 8

Who said this?
Of all the liars among mankind, the fishermen are are the most trustworthy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Who said this?
> Of all the liars among mankind, the fishermen are are the most trustworthy.


Hank parker


----------



## Lazy 8

CLOSE! No Bubbatime for you...next!


----------



## Evinrude58

I know but I ain't telling but will give a hint he has a long red tail.

I also like "Are all fisherman liars or do only liars fish."


----------



## Lazy 8

What infamous fisherperson uttered these words in the middle of the night...dang it Bubba, scoot over and gimme some of those covers, I'm cold. And while your at it, quit posting. 
I'll give you 3 guesses and the first 2 don't count!


----------



## Evinrude58

Fast, Water, and Quickwater as my third and final guess


----------



## Lazy 8

Bing-GO! (said like the insurance salesman on Ground Hog Day) 
Where is that boy? (Quick h2o)


----------



## Evinrude58

Probably in a Canadian pokey by now.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I spotted him


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> I spotted him


bubba's going to get jealous of you. I'm just thankful you guys are giving me a break and throwing stones at fastwater for a change.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey y'all, what"s the latest? Is Fastwater and Bubba still shackin up? 
Sherm? Are you slaying da fish somewhere?
Tom? Are you and PK up to no good? 
Mr. Rude? Where are you brother?
If I left anybody out, chime in and give us an update.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey y'all, what"s the latest? Is Fastwater and Bubba still shackin up?
> Sherm? Are you slaying da fish somewhere?
> Tom? Are you and PK up to no good?
> Mr. Rude? Where are you brother?
> If I left anybody out, chime in and give us an update.










Fastwater was last spotted heading north of the border


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey y'all, what"s the latest? Is Fastwater and Bubba still shackin up?
> Sherm? Are you slaying da fish somewhere?
> Tom? Are you and PK up to no good?
> Mr. Rude? Where are you brother?
> If I left anybody out, chime in and give us an update.


between the rain and my nephews work we haven't got to fish until yesterday. we have tried to contact the guy with to many big bass in his pond. but so far he hasn't got back to us. we went down to the old pond that we usually fish yesterday. the fishing wasn't as hot as I've seen it but it was steady until a thunderstorm moved in. when the thunder started the fish shut off like throwing a switch. we fished for about a hour and a half. I got 6 bass and 1 bull gill the 1st hour. then didn't get anything the last half hour. my nephew found a hot spot and kept pulling bass out of it. he ended up with 9 fish before they shut off. were still hoping to get into the pond with to many big bass. if we don't get to fish it were going to try and get back to this pond one more time. but its supposed to rain just about every day for the next week. then i'll have to go home.

I'm sure sweetwater is content as long as bubba is fishing with him.
sherman


----------



## Evinrude58

Been fishing Nimi every day this week.


----------



## Lazy 8

Was SWEETwater chasing Bub, or was Bub chasing SWEETwater?
Sherm, hang in there Buddy, I'll say fisherman's prayer for you. Evidently, Tom doesn't need me to bless him!
Evin, are you catching like Tom or dreaming like Sherm?


----------



## Evinrude58

Been catching but not anything real big just 9 inch cookie cutter Crappie and some nice gills for the most part.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Was SWEETwater chasing Bub, or was Bub chasing SWEETwater?
> 
> now that is the question. love is 1 thing chasing the other, lust is 2 things chasing each other. or is it the other way around?
> 
> my nephew just got a call back about fishing the pond with to many big bass. so if we catch a dry spell and he's not working we may still get a chance to fish it. the rain has been rough down here in tn. thanks for the fisherman's prayer. it seems to be helping for sure.
> sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Evinrude58 said:


> Been catching but not anything real big just 9 inch cookie cutter Crappie and some nice gills for the most part.


Hey, action is action. If you had the right tackle, those would feel like Moby Dick.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Uncle Timbo - you may want to check into this!


----------



## Lazy 8

I LOVED IT! I SAID, I LOVED IT!
Really, I liked the, uh huh, feature. 
But seriously, have you seen the ones on YouTube where they ask Alexa if she works for the cia?
I don't know if somebody is pulling the plug or if Alexa is having a meltdown. Either way, you won't find one in my abode.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I've been workin' on the Railroad!


----------



## Snakecharmer

PromiseKeeper said:


> I've been workin' on the Railroad!
> View attachment 238241


Nice lawn mower conversion. My grandson would like that...


----------



## Evinrude58

Things that make you go hmm. You have probably heard the phrase "Orange is the new black". Hmm, how can that be when black is slimming and orange makes you look like a pumpkin.


----------



## Lazy 8

PK, I'll bet those kids are having the time of their life. You're a good man for doing that. I see you even have your conductors hat on. 
Do you have one of those wooden whistles that makes a train sound? I think I saw them at Cracker Barrel once.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

We do but its kind of hard doing anything else while driving a zero turn lol. looking for maybe an electric one. Maybe I could just take sherm along?


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> We do but its kind of hard doing anything else while driving a zero turn lol. looking for maybe an electric one. Maybe I could just take sherm along?


I lost my whistle back when I got my teeth pulled, LOL. now I just bleat like a goat. hey it stops deer. it didn't work on a couple of deer once so I just yelled hey deer as loud as I could. and it worked the deer stopped and I got my shot.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

sherm does it work on perch? we just might be onto something!


----------



## FOSR

PromiseKeeper said:


> We do but its kind of hard doing anything else while driving a zero turn


Take a tip from Neil Young.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, maybe you can verify what I heard once, I heard that if you take those goats down to the pond, that they don't like it so much and they keep "backing" up? 
Any truth to that? (Where's Fastwater when you need him?)


----------



## fastwater

Hello fella's(those that want to be fella's and those that are mad they are not fella's),
Great to be back chatting with you'uns.
Looks as though yuse guys did a bang up job of carrying on this wonderful thread. 
Some at my expense which is okay since yuse are leaving sherman be. 
Poor fellar down there and can't catch a bass in a pond with so many bass in it they are starving to death. 


Lazy 8 said:


> Was SWEETwater chasing Bub, or was Bub chasing SWEETwater?


I was chasing Bud Lazy 8...and caught him. Took pics. of him for your carnal pleasure:









Now dont lust too hard Lazy 8. 

Love the choo choo PromiseKeeper.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, maybe you can verify what I heard once, I heard that if you take those goats down to the pond, that they don't like it so much and they keep "backing" up?
> Any truth to that? (Where's Fastwater when you need him?)


There is much truth to what you speak Paleface.
And if there is no pond around... I was told .....extra large, loose fitting boots work well too.


----------



## Lazy 8

Uhh, excuse me sir, did Sherm tell you that when he gave you that smallmouth?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Uhh, excuse me sir, did Sherm tell you that when he gave you that smallmouth?


No sir, sherman has not met Bubba yet. But if he keeps receiving bags of funny looking seeds in the mail he will.

Here's Bubba's cousin:









...and a fish you are likely most familiar with...the elusive long john fish:









?..the pic. of this elusive long john fish was taken on the banks of the Saint Clair River. The land across the water in the pic is Canada.


----------



## FOSR

Wrong ID, that's a Toast Flounder. Aussies catch those all the time using Marmite on a chartreuse butter knife.


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> sherm does it work on perch? we just might be onto something!


haven't tried it on perch yet. but i'll sure give it a try on walleye this july when I get up to Geneva. so if your out on the lake and hear this weird bleating you'll know its working.



fastwater said:


> Hello fella's(those that want to be fella's and those that are mad they are not fella's),
> Great to be back chatting with you'uns.
> Looks as though yuse guys did a bang up job of carrying on this wonderful thread.
> Some at my expense which is okay since yuse are leaving sherman be.
> Poor fellar down there and can't catch a bass in a pond with so many bass in it they are starving to death.
> 
> I was chasing Bud Lazy 8...and caught him. Took pics. of him for your carnal pleasure:
> View attachment 238297
> 
> 
> Now dont lust too hard Lazy 8.
> 
> Love the choo choo PromiseKeeper.


welcome back and thanks for being our punching bag and giving me a break.

the owner of the to many big bass just told my nephew that he didn't want any bass over 15" put back in the pond. he said keep all we want then bash there heads in and throw them in a ditch. he don't care what we do with them but nothing over 15" is to be released back into the pond. there's a 45% chance of thunderstorms this afternoon. if its not storming were planning on giving it a go today. will keep you guys posted. if we do get into some bigger fish i'll try to get pictures.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, maybe you can verify what I heard once, I heard that if you take those goats down to the pond, that they don't like it so much and they keep "backing" up?
> Any truth to that? (Where's Fastwater when you need him?)


I cant tell you about the pond thing but I once heard that old timers down here in the hills use to take them to a cliff and push them and they would push back. but I cant confirm this old folk lore.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I cant tell you about the pond thing but I once heard that old timers down here in the hills use to take them to a cliff and push them and they would push back. but I cant confirm this old folk lore.
> sherman


Lol!
Sherm...don't let Lazy fool ya. He knows all about goats, the water and the cliffs.
Somewhere back home there is nanny screaming "Laaaazzzzy come baaaaacccck".
If you listen closely, you can hear a couple of these nanny's calling for Lazy. They surely have a more of a 'fruitful' relationship with him than the norm.


----------



## Lazy 8

Now wait a cotten picking minute. I know just as sure as you were catching smalltoast, those billygoats were bleating Faaaaaasssstwawawadaddy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I do believe Fast water is having withdrawal


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Lol!
> Sherm...don't let Lazy fool ya. He knows all about goats, the water and the cliffs.
> Somewhere back home there is nanny screaming "Laaaazzzzy come baaaaacccck".
> If you listen closely, you can hear a couple of these nanny's calling for Lazy. They surely have a more of a 'fruitful' relationship with him than the norm.


absolutely love the video. but not sure who's name there calling. but you can tell they've been to the cliff. there just not right, LOL.
Sherman

went to the pond with to many big bass yesterday. but all we caught was 10" to 12" fish. but we seen a few real hogs but couldn't get them to hit our lures. tried worms, frogs, and spinner baits. my nephew caught a small bass and a large bass tried to eat it. so he hooks the 10" bass through the back and pitches it back in the water. this huge bass just engulfs the smaller fish. he fights the large fish but cant gain any line. then the big fish just turns the small bass loose. the hook just wasn't big enough to go through the small bass and still hook the big fish. we have the minnow trap out now catching minnows and planning on going back this afternoon.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I do believe Fast water is having withdrawal


Yes sir! No question about it. 
May have to take a quick 4-5 day trip back shortly to ease the symptoms.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> absolutely love the video. but not sure who's name there calling. but you can tell they've been to the cliff. there just not right, LOL.
> Sherman
> 
> went to the pond with to many big bass yesterday. but all we caught was 10" to 12" fish. but we seen a few real hogs but couldn't get them to hit our lures. tried worms, frogs, and spinner baits. my nephew caught a small bass and a large bass tried to eat it. so he hooks the 10" bass through the back and pitches it back in the water. this huge bass just engulfs the smaller fish. he fights the large fish but cant gain any line. then the big fish just turns the small bass loose. the hook just wasn't big enough to go through the small bass and still hook the big fish. we have the minnow trap out now catching minnows and planning on going back this afternoon.
> sherman


Sherman, You are absolutely correct in your observation that those goats on the vid. are 'just not right'. They seem to talk all crazy saying things that are way of topic. Do you see any resemblance in them talking crazy and off topic and the author of this thread doing the same? 
Is it possible that the crazy talking author of this thread, Uncle Timbo the Thread Derailer, is really one of these goats and not Lazy 8 at all?

Catch you some big ole shiners. That will catch those big bass.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Uncle Sherm, Cousin Freshwater, and Tom at the "Too Many Big Bass Pond"


----------



## Lazy 8

I LOVED that PK! 
Regarding the fact that ol Timbo the Derailed might be the crazy one........sit back and let me tell you a story. A story about a Kingdom where the wicked witch spiked the well water so that everybody who drank from the well became, "touched" or in plain terms, a bit off. Well, everybody did drink from the well but the King and one day everybody in the Kingdom were standing astounding the watering hole and talking about how crazy the King was.
Moral to the story? 
I'll never drink from the well.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Sherman, You are absolutely correct in your observation that those goats on the vid. are 'just not right'. They seem to talk all crazy saying things that are way of topic. Do you see any resemblance in them talking crazy and off topic and the author of this thread doing the same?
> Is it possible that the crazy talking author of this thread, Uncle Timbo the Thread Derailer, is really one of these goats and not Lazy 8 at all?
> 
> Catch you some big ole shiners. That will catch those big bass.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Sherman, You are absolutely correct in your observation that those goats on the vid. are 'just not right'. They seem to talk all crazy saying things that are way of topic. Do you see any resemblance in them talking crazy and off topic and the author of this thread doing the same?
> Is it possible that the crazy talking author of this thread, Uncle Timbo the Thread Derailer, is really one of these goats and not Lazy 8 at all?
> 
> Catch you some big ole shiners. That will catch those big bass.


I think the strange goats are just lazy's extended family. when he gets started he sounds just like them, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I think the strange goats are just lazy's extended family. when he gets started he sounds just like them, LOL.
> sherman


Hmmmm....I think you may be right Sherm.


----------



## Lazy 8

Naaaaaaaaah! Fastwawa, what are you doing in Uncle Shermies dream? He's the one who has the goat fetish! He got that goat call so he can get, "the flock on!"
You won't catch the "King" fooling around with Uncle Shermies Billie goats. Especially not with his favorite, Sweet Pea.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DID SOMEONE SAY GOATS?


----------



## Evinrude58

Was out of town for two days fishing Erie and ya'll are still going on about the goats.


----------



## fastwater

Evinrude58 said:


> Was out of town for two days fishing Erie and ya'll are still going on about the goats.


Yes...we are twisted and really need to get out fishing more.
Did ya do any good at Erie?


----------



## Evinrude58

Got my ticket both days including two 27s and a 26. We must have thrown back over 200 shorts or just barely legals. Great time. Next week hitting Erie with 2 of grandsons for some perching.


----------



## fastwater

Evinrude58 said:


> Got my ticket both days including two 27s and a 26. We must have thrown back over 200 shorts or just barely legals. Great time. Next week hitting Erie with 2 of grandsons for some perching.


That's great!
Glad you hit it right and...enjoy that time with the G-sons.


----------



## sherman51

by the way sweetwater how was your little getaway with bubba? do you have any big fish stories to pass on to us?

the to many big fish pond isn't living up to expectations. we tried catching some minnows but ended up with some crawfish that must to have eaten the minnows. we had 2 minnows and caught 1 14" bass. missed the other hit. then james used a cast net and caught some very small bluegills. used them for bait and I caught 7 more bass 12" to 14". but I did hook a big bass but the line got down in the gap of the hook eye and popped out. then I hooked another fish that I would guess was 3#. fought it for a few seconds then it stuck its head out of the water and shook like crazy. the bobber and hook came flying from the fish. if it wasn't for bad luck on the big fish I wouldn't have had any luck at all.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> by the way sweetwater how was your little getaway with bubba? do you have any big fish stories to pass on to us?
> 
> the to many big fish pond isn't living up to expectations. we tried catching some minnows but ended up with some crawfish that must to have eaten the minnows. we had 2 minnows and caught 1 14" bass. missed the other hit. then james used a cast net and caught some very small bluegills. used them for bait and I caught 7 more bass 12" to 14". but I did hook a big bass but the line got down in the gap of the hook eye and popped out. then I hooked another fish that I would guess was 3#. fought it for a few seconds then it stuck its head out of the water and shook like crazy. the bobber and hook came flying from the fish. if it wasn't for bad luck on the big fish I wouldn't have had any luck at all.
> sherman


Had a blast!
Got to spend some great time fishing with oldest brother and S-n-L in Michigan. Also fished with nephew a couple days. He hooked into something huge in the Saint Clair River while we were jigging for walleye that spooled him not once, but twice. Most likely a big ole sturgeon. With the strong current in the river there was no way to chase the fish against the current with the trolling mtr. Had to fire up the big mtr. to chase the fish. It took off from a 25' deep ledge where it was hooked and went straight out to the 50' deep shipping lane water and headed up stream. Fish decided to take a brief rest and allow us to get over top him. Matthew started very slowly gaining inches of line as he could keeping steady pressure with rod bent double.
Fish decided it had had enough of that and started upstream again spooling the reel again and breaking off. Total fighting time on the fish was about 45min. A lot of action going on at the same time staying up with fish, playing current and waves with boat for a while.
We did get into a few eyes the 1st week but nothing great. That part of the trip was the 1st week and a definite learning curve for fishing the SCR that close to the mouth of the Huron River in that kind on incredible current.
Fished the Black River for LM. Brother hooked into what we believe to had been a huge musky which broke off as well right at the boat. It was a monster and rolled right at the boat and we could see its girth. Again, was big. But fishing for LM and not using a steel leader, he didn't have much a chance landing that horse.

Second week at Lake Saint Clair for small mouth was great for me...but horrible to those that have been there before. The reason I say that is they were accustomed to catching 50-60 sm a day and with weather conditions the lake was giving up about 6-15 a day. Me, not being used to catching even 6 SM a day, most every one 3-4+ pounds, it was great. Also caught some excellent LM, eyes, pike and some of the biggest rock bass Ive ever seen. Can't imagine a day of catching 50-60 SM per day like that. Will surely do that trip every year.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Jack, this thread is based on the Seinfeld show.....a thread about nothing. Well, every once and awhile, you MIGHT find a tidbit of info you want to hold onto, but for the most part....nah.
Especially if Shermie, Fastwawa, Tommy the Lawman, PeeKay or countless other are talking, Don't believe a thing they're saying!!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Hey Sherm...more possible child support for Lazy:
*Cutest Screaming BABY Goat - Adorable is Not The Word - YouTube*
YouTube › watch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX9GLmJ5p2A
.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Jack, this thread is based on the Seinfeld show.....a thread about nothing. Well, every once and awhile, you MIGHT find a tidbit of info you want to hold onto, but for the most part....nah.
> Especially if Shermie, Fastwawa, Tommy the Lawman, PeeKay or countless other are talking, Don't believe a thing they're saying!!!!!


hey lazy I didn't ask for a true story, just a fishing story, LOL. his big fish must be related to my big fish. we just catch them in our dreams.

my nephew is working now and I don't know if we'll get to try again before I have to head back home. but I would love to give those big fish one more try.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, I hope you get to go and catch a hawg and Fastwawa, was that your barn in the video?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, I hope you get to go and catch a hawg and Fastwawa, was that your barn in the video?


Ok...that's it. You recognized the inside of my barn. 
Gonna have to keep an eye out for you tippin around these parts.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

fastwater said:


> Ok...that's it. You recognized the inside of my barn.
> Gonna have to keep an eye out for you tippin around these parts.


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Lazy 8

Well you all, over and out for ol Timbo. Over in the garden section under my, old wives tale thread about cicadas, me and PK was having some fun and ezbite chimed in and said --- Lazy 8, do you need to go fishing? Yes, you post too much goofy S##T

I was gonna say it gets lonely in the "home" and would you come see me and bring me some cookies. But I thought I'd let sleeping dogs lay.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Well you all, over and out for ol Timbo. Over in the garden section under my, old wives tale thread about cicadas, me and PK was having some fun and ezbite chimed in and said --- Lazy 8, do you need to go fishing? Yes, you post too much goofy S##T
> 
> I was gonna say it gets lonely in the "home" and would you come see me and bring me some cookies. But I thought I'd let sleeping dogs lay.


I think we all need more fishing in our lives. were just having to much fun with this crazy thread, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Well you all, over and out for ol Timbo. Over in the garden section under my, old wives tale thread about cicadas, me and PK was having some fun and ezbite chimed in and said --- Lazy 8, do you need to go fishing? Yes, you post too much goofy S##T
> 
> I was gonna say it gets lonely in the "home" and would you come see me and bring me some cookies. But I thought I'd let sleeping dogs lay.


I know you best stay away from the sheep in my barn.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Timbo,
Yep we get pretty silly with the posts. For me its a good thing to laugh. Sometimes life gets way too serious. You guys help keep things in perspective, kind of like a good day of fishin. Laughter can be a pressure relief valve and its a better one than stomping on someones toes. Now, lets get back to pickin on Sherm!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm don't take that from him......Only fastwater


----------



## sherman51

I've got broad shoulders. now everybody must get stoned, LOL. did I just say that? life would be a little boring without this thread. gotta go fishing!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Fastwater catches Timbo makin 'house calls' to my sheep barn gonna have to pepper his cheeks with some rock salt.
I think ole slick Timbo just buttered me up sending those funny lookin seeds in the mail just so he could get close to that purty little nanny out there in the barn. She's not been right since I got back home from Lake Saint Clair. Bawls herself to sleep every night.


----------



## ezbite

i was just poking fun at the fun, didn't mean to step on any toes..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> i was just poking fun at the fun, didn't mean to step on any toes..


LOl step on em its fun! all in good fun


----------



## PromiseKeeper

yep we all wear steel toes around here. join right in!


----------



## fastwater

Heck...mine been stepped on so many times they look like Fred Flintstone toes.


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> i was just poking fun at the fun, didn't mean to step on any toes..


its ok ez you couldn't hurt any toes on this thread, LOL. but watch your back or they'll have you in the goat barn.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> its ok ez you couldn't hurt any toes on this thread, LOL. but watch your back or they'll have you in the goat barn.
> sherman


He likes wool


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> He likes wool


LOL.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Yeah right laugh all you want you dumb hicks you wouldn't stand a chance against the goats we have here in the big city.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> He likes wool


Hmmm...yet another to keep out of my goat barn.


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> Yeah right laugh all you want you dumb hicks you wouldn't stand a chance against the goats we have here in the big city.


bubba grew up with big city goats. and there's nothing wrong with him.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Try offering cigarettes to city goats. They'll eat them. Park your car somewhere and when you come back there'll be a goat standing on top of it. To a city goat, chain link fence is a vertical trampoline. Some of them put on fake sheepskins and break into your house when you're in bed. You count them as they jump over your bed and once you're out they raid your kitchen. In the morning your bran flakes are gone along with the box and those are not raisins on your floor. Gangs of thugs standing in an alley are nothing more than bowling pins. Cops can't handcuff or fingerprint them. You don't know what you're dealing with. Stay home.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Alrighty Timbo. Time to quit hiding and get yer self back in the saddle. Sherm and I cant shoulder the whole load forever


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Alrighty Timbo. Time to quit hiding and get yer self back in the saddle. Sherm and I cant shoulder the whole load forever


I think he's on the lamb. And I don't mean the one in my barn either.
Think he's hiding out cause he doesn't want to pay for these little, brand new kids here in the barn that keep hollering for him. All night long they keep screaming daadddddy-T-Bo...daaddddy-T-Bo.


----------



## sherman51

I heard a rumor that timbo went fishing and got caught by the sheep farmer, LOL.
sherman


----------



## backfar

Hey Sherm??? If my memory serves me correctly, wasn't you fishing in some farmers pond? That wasn't by chance a sheep farmers pond by any chance?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I heard a rumor that timbo went fishing and got caught by the sheep farmer, LOL.
> sherman


Hmmm...thinkin the Feds may finally have him for sending funny seeds in the mail. That means he is most likely snuggling with Bubba in the evenings and making little rocks outta big ones during the day. Not much time left for us OGF'ers. 
Ooohhhh...how ironic how things have a way of turning around. 

Hey Timbo, if ya need the best council fishing lures can buy, may I suggest the one and only Mr. Saugeye Tom. 
Tell him I sent you and that the password is:
' one hand washes the other'.
It's the only way he'll talk to ya.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...thinkin the Feds may finally have him for sending funny seeds in the mail. That means he is most likely snuggling with Bubba in the evenings and making little rocks outta big ones during the day. Not much time left for us OGF'ers.
> Ooohhhh...how ironic how things have a way of turning around.
> 
> Hey Timbo, if ya need the best council fishing lures can buy, may I suggest the one and only Mr. Saugeye Tom.
> Tell him I sent you and that the password is:
> ' one hand washes the other'.
> It's the only way he'll talk to ya.


It's possible that I may be available in july......river runs south.....


----------



## sherman51

backfar said:


> Hey Sherm??? If my memory serves me correctly, wasn't you fishing in some farmers pond? That wasn't by chance a sheep farmers pond by any chance?


your not supposed to tell all my secrets. we all need a little free time. 

we got the seeds planted that timbo sent me. but now the feds are sniffing around.
sherman


----------



## FOSR




----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> your not supposed to tell all my secrets. we all need a little free time.
> 
> we got the seeds planted that timbo sent me. but now the feds are sniffing around.
> sherman


Careful Sherm... 
Not sure ole Bubba could handle both you and Timbo.


----------



## spikeg79

Heard a bird call this morning that sounded like a lawn sprinkler


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Careful Sherm...
> Not sure ole Bubba could handle both you and Timbo.


if something grows from those seeds that has buds that can be smoked I may be in trouble. in which case i'll need tom's help staying out of the pokey. after some of the things I've heard about bubba washing hands I think I don't want one hand washing the other, LOL.

I'm back home in Indiana now. and didn't get to make another trip to the big fish pond. it rained just about every day while I was there. and then my nephew had to work most days that it didn't rain. looks like august before i'll get back down there. to many doctor appointments. between my wife and me we have an appointment or 2 every week until the last week in july. but i'll be up on erie the 21st 22nd 23rd and 24th of july. so all you guys wish me good luck, calm weather, and great fishing.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm ONE HAND WASHES THE OTHER......code


----------



## sherman51

I guess timbo is on the lamb, LOL. is the cops after him for mailing out those strange seeds through the usps???? everybody that received seeds in the mail is in danger of going to the pokey.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

On the lamb.....muhahaha


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> On the lamb.....muhahaha


Yep...and I'm standing guard over the barn.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yep...and I'm standing guard over the barn.


Are you getting email yet?


----------



## fastwater

N


Saugeye Tom said:


> Are you getting email yet?


Nope!
Been out since last Sat.
They're supposed to be working on it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

where is the 8 ball?


----------



## sherman51

why has lazy abandoned us? did he go fishing? or just gave up on his timbo thread?



Saugeye Tom said:


> where is the 8 ball?


the 8 ball is in the pocket!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Last time I saw it it was in the left side pocket.

Working on a friend of mine generator yesterday that is crammed into a tight spot in his RV reminded me once again as to why I could care less if I ever pick up another hand tool as long as I live.


----------



## Specgrade

They came for me , but I said I didn't know anything. Heading out West in a couple of weeks. Grooming some Lakes....


----------



## Specgrade

1+1+1+1+1&1

Shhhh....they already see me!


----------



## fastwater

Remember...' One Hand Washes the Other '.

Some say Uncle Timbo is on the lamb. Must have found a 'lamb of a lifetime' to get on. He's completely disappeared. 
Meanwhile back at the ranch, these poor little ones in the barn keep screaming, "come hoooome daaaaddddddy T-Bo".


----------



## sherman51

ok guys its time to get off the sheep and goats and get on with this thread.

what has happened to lazy? did someone offend him? I tried to send him a pm but he has the pm turned off or has me blocked. come on back lazy we miss you. your needed here to keep this thread going.

I pulled my lake erie boat out of the barn yesterday to get it ready to go next month. the electric winch I had on the trailer was beginning to let the boat slip back on long trips. so I replaced the old winch with a new superwinch 4000 that I bought off ebay. it has a mechanical and a dynamic brake and is supposed to have a 4000# load holding braking system.

when I cross the steep rail road tracks in Geneva oh my spare tire was hitting the road and bending the spare tire carrier. I bought a new carrier off ebay that's carries the tire about 6" higher than a standard carrier. I got it installed yesterday. I'm hoping its enough to keep the tire from hitting. I tried to change the trailer hitch bar to one with a 6" lift but couldn't get the old bar out of the hitch. that would have fixed my problem. but it just wasn't meant to be.

come on guys this is a post anything thread, lets keep it going.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

What the hecks going on? I took a little sabbatical. I got amnesia. Where are we with this thing? I haven't read any of the back posts yet. Did anybody die? Reproduce? Fill me in.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> What the hecks going on? I took a little sabbatical. I got amnesia. Where are we with this thing? I haven't read any of the back posts yet. Did anybody die? Reproduce? Fill me in.


hey dude just glad your back. you was missed for sure.

can you send me more seeds. my wife planted the other ones in a big pot that didn't have any drain holes. and with all the rain they drowned and didn't come up. just send them secret mail so I don't end up in the pokey.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, no problem, I'd hate to see you sharing a bunk with Fastwawa and Bubbaboy. Did Tommy get them out for good?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, no problem, I'd hate to see you sharing a bunk with Fastwawa and Bubbaboy. Did Tommy get them out for good?


I think they are good to go. just as long as they don't get caught planting those strange looking seeds, lol.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I THINK, those are domestic seeds. 

I have learned a thing or two while I was out, guess where virgin wool comes from?
Hint............Fastwawa has a barn FULL of em!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> What the hecks going on? I took a little sabbatical. I got amnesia. Where are we with this thing? I haven't read any of the back posts yet. Did anybody die? Reproduce? Fill me in.


Aloha Lazy!
Sabbatical...Hmmmm...you're not fooling us using those big words thinking that we don't know what they mean.
Why didn't you just say you took your monthly bath and it took you a few days to get clean?

Glad you finally surfaced. Missed you while you were gone.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I THINK, those are domestic seeds.
> 
> I have learned a thing or two while I was out, guess where virgin wool comes from?
> Hint............Fastwawa has a barn FULL of em!


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks broheim! Yea, I was a dirty boy. Glad you all kept this thing going and the mods didn"t delete!


----------



## Workingman

Maybe the "sabatical" was a trip to colorado? Little fishing, little ????!


----------



## backfar

At this point i don't care about the goats or the seeds!.. i cant find my cheeks anyplace in lake erie...where did they go? Where are they at? Do they even exist anymore? 18 inchers just dont have them... im proud to admit, i like the fat girls!!! Can someone stop playing with the farm animals and help me find my cheeks????


----------



## PromiseKeeper

He's back! Now who we gonna talk about? 
Now, Sherm... you really expect us to believe that seed story??


----------



## Lazy 8

Let me set the record straight. Fastwawa has a barn FULL of ugly sheep....he has to corner on the market on virgin wool.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I THINK, those are domestic seeds.
> 
> I have learned a thing or two while I was out, guess where virgin wool comes from?
> Hint............Fastwawa has a barn FULL of em!


fast sheep?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Let me set the record straight. Fastwawa has a barn FULL of ugly sheep....he has to corner on the market on virgin wool.


Soooo...you have been there! 
How dare you say that Lazy...this little one asks for you every night. 








There is no way you can deny this one. You both have the same eyes... and the ears are identical.
This may end up on Maury Povich for a paternity test.


----------



## sherman51

got to say you guys are persistent. which do you guys like best sheep or goats? with sheep you get virgin wool. and with goats you get goat milk. and they both keep hollering daaadddy.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I think I feel my amnesia coming back on....ohhhh.....ohhhh....here it comes, Elizabeth, this is the big one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Reminds me of this one time........


----------



## sherman51

hey tom just wondering where you got your license to practice law? or are you practicing without a license? I've heard of shade tree mechanics but not shady lawyers, LOL. i'll be getting more of those strange seeds from timbo and I may need your help to keep me out of the pokey.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I went to the special school....to get in you had to say a code ONE HAND WASHES THE OTHER


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> I went to the special school....to get in you had to say a code ONE HAND WASHES THE OTHER


LOL, good answer!
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Didn't Quickwawa learn that one, "up the river" from Bubba?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey did you all hear that Rodman, aka the Worm, is going back to, NK?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey did you all hear that Rodman, aka the Worm, is going back to, NK?


I thought he had aids? Or Somthing bad...life threatening


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Didn't Quickwawa learn that one, "up the river" from Bubba?


Ever see o brother where art thou?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ever see o brother where art thou?


It's not so much the hand you're dealt but how you play the cards. 
One hand washes the other.



Lazy 8 said:


> Hey did you all hear that Rodman, aka the Worm, is going back to, NK?


Hope he stays over there with the 'mighty midget'. Do you guys think there's a chance he'll take all the Kardashians with him?...PLEASE!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

You mean the cheese head, and we can only hope and pray.


----------



## FOSR

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ever see o brother where art thou?


Yes.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey did you all hear that Rodman, aka the Worm, is going back to, NK?


yeah heard that one. nk can just keep him if he's stupid enough to go over there. does he think he's going to bring them to the peace table or what?
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I think he's a fool.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah heard that one. nk can just keep him if he's stupid enough to go over there. does he think he's going to bring them to the peace table or what?
> sherman


If he wants to go there...or anyplace else that we are in conflict with , it should be made very clear that he is free to go. But it should also be made just as clear to him that if he has any trouble exiting that country, he is on his own and that the USA will not spend one dime or negotiate in any way to insure his safety back here to the U.S.


----------



## Lazy 8

Dang boy, you shoulda been your own lawyer. 
So if he gets in trouble, and asks you and Brother Tom to come over and bail him out?


----------



## sherman51

yep tough rules for tough people. if he gets detained over there he stays over there. sweetwater ah I mean fastwater and brother tom can help if they want. but me and uncle sam can just leave him there.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

You know, somehow I think he'd, "worm" his way out of there.
It'd be my luck, I'd get over there and ol Kimmy'd get his panties in a bunch and throw a big ol hissy fit, and I be looking for the services of Brothers Tommy Boy and his sidekick, Saweetwawa.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang boy, you shoulda been your own lawyer.
> So if he gets in trouble, and asks you and Brother Tom to come over and bail him out?





Lazy 8 said:


> You know, somehow I think he'd, "worm" his way out of there.
> It'd be my luck, I'd get over there and ol Kimmy'd get his panties in a bunch and throw a big ol hissy fit, and I be looking for the services of Brothers Tommy Boy and his sidekick, Saweetwawa.


I'm sure I can speak for Brother Tom when I say that we would do our best to get ya back. 
For Tom...it would be under the conditions that you knew the secret code. 
For me it would be under the condition that no matter how attracted you were to Miss Melba...you know...that favorite sheep of yours in my barn, that you never came tippin around my barn again.

As far as helping to get Rodman(or any of the Kardashians) back...I wish they would try us and see.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I'm sure I can speak for Brother Tom when I say that we would do our best to get ya back.
> For Tom...it would be under the conditions that you knew the secret code.
> For me it would be under the condition that no matter how attracted you were to Miss Melba...you know...that favorite sheep of yours in my barn, that you never came tippin around my barn again.
> 
> As far as helping to get Rodman(or any of the Kardashians) back...I wish they would try us and see.


Who is Rodman and Karasion? NOT COMING BACK ON MY DIME I would BE BARRED.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang boy, you shoulda been your own lawyer.
> So if he gets in trouble, and asks you and Brother Tom to come over and bail him out?


HE KNOWS THE CODE NOW


----------



## Lazy 8

Rut ro Reorge, the sheep's outta the barn now! Just as long as Missy Melba's okay. (She's the Kim Kardashian of sheep, don't cha know) (lotsa junk in dat trunk)


----------



## sherman51

maybe rodman went to NK to buy more sheep, LOL. they have funny eyes over there. but make fine looking barn animals.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

According to Carmen Electra, he doesn't know how to treat a lady, let alone a sheep. He too wormy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ahhhhhh Carmen.........


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> According to Carmen Electra, he doesn't know how to treat a lady, let alone a sheep. He too wormy.


Ole Kimelia Wongy Jongy un must like it that way.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

you are a ruthless client fw


fastwater said:


> Ole Kimelia Wongy Jongy un must like it that way.


see above


----------



## Lazy 8

Is the wormy one still in NK? Did the cry baby college student get out before or after Mr. Worm got over there???


----------



## sherman51

got my new seeds. now I have some guy in a black suit with sunglasses snooping around my garage. I may need tom's help here.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> got my new seeds. now I have some guy in a black suit with sunglasses snooping around my garage. I may need tom's help here.
> sherman[/QUOTE
> 
> Ut oohhhh...those guys in black are probably the same ones that stormed the door when the UPS guy delivered mine.
> FWIW, when they bust you, during the intense questioning by the one with the little hitler mustache, do NOT bring up his 'better half' in any way when he ask your whereabouts during different times. He does not have a very good sense of humor and is quit adept in the art of inflicting pain without leaving bruises.
> Also, don't fear the water boarding. Though intense, it's a mind over matter issue. You won't drown.


----------



## sherman51

its not the water boarding that worries me. its the one hand washing the other. do they know the secret code?
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> its not the water boarding that worries me. its the one hand washing the other. do they know the secret code?
> sherman


Nope!
Only us select few know the secret code.
But they know brother Tom...and know he is not one to be fooled with.
The only problem is Tom is going back to work and may not be able to help you out should you come in time of need of his services.
Far as Bubba is concerned...just tell him that you are related to the one that made him laugh by whispering a secret in his ear, then making him cry by showing him that the secret was true.
Besides... as Tom said earlier, Bubba still has his shock collar on.

I need another 2 wk. fishing trip up to Michigan.


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, I think secret is not put all seeds in one pot. This like that rap group, what their name? 2 pot 4 sur? 3 pot mabee? Better yet, skip pot, plant in ground.
All jokes aside, this is just about the worst time to try to start something from a small seed like that outdoors. Reason? It's too stinking hot. If the seed dries out, it dies out. You have to keep them moist. Good luck.
Maybe start some indoors in a controlled environment and the rest outdoors?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> got my new seeds. now I have some guy in a black suit with sunglasses snooping around my garage. I may need tom's help here.
> sherman


Im available...DO NOT say the code around them Instant taze will follow


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, I think secret is not put all seeds in one pot. This like that rap group, what their name? 2 pot 4 sur? 3 pot mabee? Better yet, skip pot, plant in ground.
> All jokes aside, this is just about the worst time to try to start something from a small seed like that outdoors. Reason? It's too stinking hot. If the seed dries out, it dies out. You have to keep them moist. Good luck.
> Maybe start some indoors in a controlled environment and the rest outdoors?


DONT SAY POT either


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> DONT SAY POT either


but I thought they were pot seeds, LOL.


----------



## Lazy 8

Pot? Who said anything about pot? Is this thread finally going to POT?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Pot? Who said anything about pot? Is this thread finally going to POT?


No...I don't need to go to the pot. But thanks for asking. 

This heat has got to let up. Want to get some fishing in.


----------



## Lazy 8

U like me....el loco...

Is the surface temp at 80 degrees yet? 
Today, this evening or tonight, should be good with a cold front coming in tomorrow?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Pot? Who said anything about pot? Is this thread finally going to POT?


I think most of us went to pot a few yrs ago. I have a pot belly, bad back, sore shoulders, very few teeth left except for the ones in the pot, had lazar surgery on my right eye to fix my cataract fogging over, going next month to get the left one done. there is a big difference in going to pot and doing pot. we cant let the thread go to pot we would all be lost.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Hey Sherman...I'm in the same situation as you physically. Gotta get me some teeth too. Have the boys on the lookout at all the local funeral homes for a set. Hoping they hurry and come through since the sweet corn crop is so good this year.

I like to cook deer roast in the crock pot. Does that count in this thread?


----------



## Lazy 8

Mine are 62 years old and can't last much longer. Might have to go to Wally World and buy a new set. I'll wait for a sale. Maybe they'll have some seconds on sale! Scratch and dent!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hey Sherman...I'm in the same situation as you physically. Gotta get me some teeth too. Have the boys on the lookout at all the local funeral homes for a set. Hoping they hurry and come through since the sweet corn crop is so good this year.
> 
> I like to cook deer roast in the crock pot. Does that count in this thread?


as long as were talking pot crock pot counts in my book.



Lazy 8 said:


> Mine are 62 years old and can't last much longer. Might have to go to Wally World and buy a new set. I'll wait for a sale. Maybe they'll have some seconds on sale! Scratch and dent!


hey lazy I'm 66 as of may the 12th. I have 8 teeth left on the bottom that hold me partial in. the rest have went to the wayside. (tooth fairy got them)
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Happy fathers day you Mokes, The Attorney.


----------



## Lazy 8

Right back at ya, you bunch of mo fo's.

Hey, a co-worker is going to Crystal Lake, MI, with his girlfriend's family. They'll be fishing for salmon and he's lost as to what size line, lures, or bait or anything. Can anybody offer any advice?
He is a novice.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Right back at ya, you bunch of mo fo's.
> 
> Hey, a co-worker is going to Crystal Lake, MI, with his girlfriend's family. They'll be fishing for salmon and he's lost as to what size line, lures, or bait or anything. Can anybody offer any advice?


boat or pier?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good question. Hold that thought...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Right back at ya, you bunch of mo fo's.
> 
> Hey, a co-worker is going to Crystal Lake, MI, with his girlfriend's family. They'll be fishing for salmon and he's lost as to what size line, lures, or bait or anything. Can anybody offer any advice?
> He is a novice.


If hes at Crystyal he'll prob fish Frankfort and Elberta pier...10 lb test little cleos ko wobblers crocodiles cast out far count down and hang on 10 t0 15 count


----------



## Saugeye Tom

also live alweives, smelt tightline for browns


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Tom! He said it'll be Frankfort and he's gonna try the live bait. I told him to go to any tackle shop up there and they'll show you and sell you what you need to keep tight lines!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Tom! He said it'll be Frankfort and he's gonna try the live bait. I told him to go to any tackle shop up there and they'll show you and sell you what you need to keep tight lines!


Tell him to fish before the elbow for Brownies and at the elbow to the end for kings and cohos outside the pier in the lake...early am or evening-night is best this time of year...in the fall all day is good as they are coming into the river, inside the pier..needs a long net too!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Still 10 lb test?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Still 10 lb test?


Yup....some of the fish may weigh 15 to 20


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Brother Tom. You need to add Guide Service to your accoladades.


----------



## Lazy 8

Tom, I don't think he's going up to Crystal Lake until sometime in July, but I'll give you a full report when I get one. Thanks again brother.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom, I don't think he's going up to Crystal Lake until sometime in July, but I'll give you a full report when I get one. Thanks again brother.


They should in close.in the morning,evening


----------



## Lazy 8

What do you think of Kimmie Junk Unie now?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> What do you think of Kimmie Junk Unie now?


Did he do something I missed? Or are you referring to him committing murder for the world to see?


----------



## Lazy 8

Prolly the latter. That poor college boy. 22 years old. And his poor Mom and Dad. Say a prayer for all of them.
I think he's just trying to provocate war.


----------



## sherman51

one bad thing is they are still holding 3 other people from what I understand. are they going to hold and torture them until there ready to die before releasing them?

prayers going out to the family. and a prayer for the other 3 and there family.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Amen on the prayers, brother Shermie.

All the while, I think I saw. 1 in 3 in NK is starving, while he spends 22% of their GDP on their military. He's a @$$hole.
Why don't we send the Expendables over there to take care of business?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Prolly the latter. That poor college boy. 22 years old. And his poor Mom and Dad. Say a prayer for all of them.
> I think he's just trying to provocate war.


I believe he is surely trying to provoke a war with the US. And if he keeps it up, I believe he's gonna get just that. If that happens, I pray it's short, swift and he and those with twisted,evil minds like him are eliminated. I also hope that if that happens that the US remembers that that little puke didn't adhere to the Geneva Convention during peace time and surely won't during war time. Hope we act accordingly...

Have been praying for Otto's family and for those still held captive.


----------



## Lazy 8

Amen to all.
If Trump is planning something, you KNOW he won't show his hand. 
And did you see Putin yesterday I think? Flying within 5 feet of us in the Baltic Sea? He's just as bad in my book.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

pussin is a murder


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Putin


----------



## lustofcrappies

Has anyone ever heard what a forest fire sounds like going 50mph


----------



## lustofcrappies

Lazy 8 said:


> Good question. Hold that thought...


You shouldn't have ST hold anything, he grips too tight


----------



## fastwater

lustofcrappiesbjw1 said:


> Has anyone ever heard what a forest fire sounds like going 50mph


No sir...but I know a fella that's a flame jumper and have the utmost respect for those fellas.


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> Did he do something I missed? Or are you referring to him committing murder for the world to see?


----------



## fastwater

This spoiled little punk just didn't get the attention he needed in the form of discipline when he was younger. He rules with an attitude of one that may have been bullied as a kid and now has power and bullies cause he can now. His history of cruelty to his own people shows just what a narcissistic, twisted individual he really is.
There's only one way to deal with someone like him and that is to eliminate them. There is no room in our world for him or those like him.
He, and those supporting him are those that should always be deemed enemies to the US and all other civilized nations.
On a more serious note, we may have to enlist the services of the one and only ST
to end his reign of terror.


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> This spoiled little punk just didn't get the attention he needed in the form of discipline when he was younger. He rules with an attitude of one that may have been bullied as a kid and now has power and bullies cause he can now. His history of cruelty to his own people shows just what a narcissistic, twisted individual he really is.
> There's only one way to deal with someone like him and that is to eliminate them. There is no room in our world for him or those like him.
> He, and those supporting him are those that should always be deemed enemies to the US and all other civilized nations.


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## sherman51

according to what you guys are saying you would think he's not worth the powder it would take to blow his brains out. but I can read between the lines and that's just what he's worth, 1 bullet 1 powder.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> according to what you guys are saying you would think he's not worth the powder it would take to blow his brains out. but I can read between the lines and that's just what he's worth, 1 bullet 1 powder.
> sherman


At least 44 mag


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> At least 44 mag


...or a quick 22 behind the ear.

G-son and I gonna go fishin in the mornin. 
Life is good!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ...or a quick 22 behind the ear.
> 
> G-son and I gonna go fishin in the mornin.
> Life is good!


need a report


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> need a report


Will do my friend.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ...or a quick 22 behind the ear.
> 
> G-son and I gonna go fishin in the mornin.
> Life is good!


I've got to get my grandkids out fishing soon.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> pussin is a murder


That's my kitties name.


----------



## Lazy 8

Heck, shoot, fire, let's all of us go over and take care of business? I mean, what's the worst that could happen to us, we've got our own resident lawyer. Right?
He can get us out of any tight pickle?


----------



## lustofcrappies

Lazy 8 said:


> Heck, shoot, fire, let's all of us go over and take care of business? I mean, what's the worst that could happen to us, we've got our own resident lawyer. Right?
> He can get us out of any tight pickle?


Absolutely.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Heck, shoot, fire, let's all of us go over and take care of business? I mean, what's the worst that could happen to us, we've got our own resident lawyer. Right?
> He can get us out of any tight pickle?


My bags stay packed!
If nothing else, we can turn Bubba loose on Kimmie and his sidekick Roddoesntknowhowtobeaman.
Noooo...scratch that, they'd prolly enjoy that.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Heck, shoot, fire, let's all of us go over and take care of business? I mean, what's the worst that could happen to us, we've got our own resident lawyer. Right?
> He can get us out of any tight pickle?


Let's roll.....ill bring all needed legal items


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Let's roll.....ill bring all needed legal items


No need taking firearms. 
We'll just 'pith' him and leave him slobbering on himself.


----------



## Lazy 8

Quickwawa, why you only want to pith him off?


----------



## sherman51

send bubba in first to teach him how one hand washes the other just to distract him. then we move in. sweetwater can use his 22 behind the ear, and tom can do the 44 in the temple, and lazy and the crappie guy can do whatever it is that they do, and i'll put a 12 ga up his poop shoot and pull the trigger. if he's still breathing after that we'll let bubba have him for a play toy. when we leaving??
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> send bubba in first to teach him how one hand washes the other just to distract him. then we move in. sweetwater can use his 22 behind the ear, and tom can do the 44 in the temple, and lazy and the crappie guy can do whatever it is that they do, and i'll put a 12 ga up his poop shoot and pull the trigger. if he's still breathing after that we'll let bubba have him for a play toy. when we leaving??
> sherman


And this is why we need to elect Sherman as our OGF President.
Gonna do ole Kimmie in proper like he's a cat with nine lives.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Quickwawa, why you only want to pith him off?


A quick death is much too respectible for him.
We can just pith the frontal lobe section of the brain. Especially the left side Broca area to shut him up.
We'll leave the parietal lobe alone so he can still feel pain.

Gotta run...much fishing to do today.


----------



## sherman51

good luck out there fishing. but skill is still better than luck in the long run.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> good luck out there fishing. but skill is still better than luck in the long run.
> sherman


Taking 10 yr. old G-son today. Should be on the water but still Waiting on him to get out of bed.
He stayed up with his 'ne-ne' too late last night. 
He has a new rod/reel to break in this morning.
Gonna have to go in there and roll him out of bed onto the floor.


----------



## lustofcrappies

sherman51 said:


> good luck out there fishing. but skill is still better than luck in the long run.
> sherman


Nothing like rubbing it in, the only thing I am catching today is air flow from the vent above my desk


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> Taking 10 yr. old G-son today. Should be on the water but still Waiting on him to get out of bed.
> He stayed up with his 'ne-ne' too late last night.
> He has a new rod/reel to break in this morning.
> Gonna have to go in there and roll him out of bed onto the floor.


This is why my grandfather kept a wash rag frozen, no one slept in lol


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Taking 10 yr. old G-son today. Should be on the water but still Waiting on him to get out of bed.
> He stayed up with his 'ne-ne' too late last night.
> He has a new rod/reel to break in this morning.
> Gonna have to go in there and roll him out of bed onto the floor.


go get er done. he'll thank you later.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I hope Gson got up and out and made some memories.
I booked all of us on NK Airlines. Might be over booked. Hard to say what will happen to Bubba. He got last booking. Poor ol Bubba said, iiffin they drag me off plane, I dragging Quickiewawa with me.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I hope Gson got up and out and made some memories.
> I booked all of us on NK Airlines. Might be over booked. Hard to say what will happen to Bubba. He got last booking. Poor ol Bubba said, iiffin they drag me off plane, I dragging Quickiewawa with me.


He finally did get up. Which put us out on the water when we should have been coming in. 
Fished from about 1130 till 1300 and he and G-ma got hot and wanted let off at the beach.
I fished till about 1500 catching a couple nice crappy and about a 2lb LM.
Called it a day and came in when we should have been going out. 

Let me know when we're leaving so I can pet the dog before we go.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> He finally did get up. Which put us out on the water when we should have been coming in.
> Fished from about 1130 till 1300 and he and G-ma got hot and wanted let off at the beach.
> I fished till about 1500 catching a couple nice crappy and about a 2lb LM.
> Called it a day and came in when we should have been going out.
> 
> Let me know when we're leaving so I can pet the sheep before we go.


LOL, did you guys read that last statement again, LOL.


----------



## lustofcrappies

The eagle will drop the golden egg at dusk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> He finally did get up. Which put us out on the water when we should have been coming in.
> Fished from about 1130 till 1300 and he and G-ma got hot and wanted let off at the beach.
> I fished till about 1500 catching a couple nice crappy and about a 2lb LM.
> Called it a day and came in when we should have been going out.
> 
> Let me know when we're leaving so I can pet the dog before we go.


No pics it diddnt happen


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> LOL, did you guys read that last statement again, LOL.


Ha! Me doth thinketh, he goteth, to mucheth, suneth.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> LOL, did you guys read that last statement again, LOL.


A bit of word play hey Sherman? 
Gotta keep a closer eye on you.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> No pics it diddnt happen


I actually did see some things today worthy of carrying a camera but it surely wasn't the fish I caught. 
Think I'm still spoiled from the Mich. trip


----------



## sherman51

did your gson catch any of those crappie? it makes for better interest if there catching fish.

I have a great idea. if we all cant get on the plane lets send the worm over to NK with a neurotoxin in one of his piercings that will incapacitate old hungchow but wont kill him right away. something that will leave him awake but not able to move and in lots of pain until he passes some hours down the line. who thinks this is a good way to rid the world of a tyrant?
sherman


----------



## bobk

Bring the little stump to Cincinnati. I think there's a family there that could take care of him in a slow and painful manner.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, I like the way you think brother. Let's make the little cheese loving weasel suffer like he made Brother Otto do. Afterwards he can be goat fodder. Nah, scratch that last thought, we don't want the goats getting sick.


----------



## lustofcrappies

sherman51 said:


> did your gson catch any of those crappie? it makes for better interest if there catching fish.
> 
> I have a great idea. if we all cant get on the plane lets send the worm over to NK with a neurotoxin in one of his piercings that will incapacitate old hungchow but wont kill him right away. something that will leave him awake but not able to move and in lots of pain until he passes some hours down the line. who thinks this is a good way to rid the world of a tyrant?
> sherman


Sherman, just make sure the pilots names arent Sum Ting Wong, We Tu Lo, and Bing Bang Ow and Im in


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Who is this new guy oh lord unleash the beast release the Kraken


----------



## lustofcrappies

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is this new guy oh lord unleash the beast release the Kraken


Normally you just call me son lol


----------



## Lazy 8

Rut ro rorge.


----------



## Lazy 8

Welcome to our madness we like to call, "As the Black Crappie Craps."


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Welcome to our madness we like to call, "As the Black Crappie Craps."


are we back to the slick poo? black crappie poo is not as slick as owl poo. no way no how.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Slick, huh? How many other old farts remember this commercial?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

yep I'm an old fart


----------



## sherman51

old fart here to, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lol yup how about getting stickers from gas stations??? clark, stp, wynns etc


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## Lazy 8

Remember the, Tiger in your Tank? People had a tiger tale sticking out of their gas cap area? Actually, from behind their licence plate.


----------



## FOSR

sherman51 said:


> old fart here to, LOL.
> sherman


You asked for it.


----------



## G.lock

Any idea on how to get a skunk out from under my deck?


----------



## Lazy 8

I have NO idea.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> Any idea on how to get a skunk out from under my deck?


buy timbo a plane ticket to nk.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Last time I go by myself I almost kick bucket. This time Timbo take whole gang with. When I tuck Jimmie in he make tell him the story about Uncle Shermie and his favorite pet billygoats. I'll bet I had to tell him that story 5 times before he not off. He laugh his rug off.
The next night he wanna hear about Fastwawa and Bubba shacking up in pokey. 5 times again.
Then he wanna here story how Lawyer Tom drag feet. 5 times again.
This time....everybody goes. Even FOSR.


----------



## sherman51

were with you timbo. our guns are loaded and ready. that is if the worm doesn't take care of hung chow with the neurotoxin. the nk word for constipation (hung chow)
sherman


----------



## FOSR

You don't want to be the one to muck out the barn after the goats have gotten into the kimchee.


----------



## Lazy 8

As Mr. T might say, I pity the goats.


----------



## fastwater

Have to hide goats from lil Kimmie. Cannot let IT in the goat barn:


----------



## Lazy 8

Maybe we take Lil Kimmie out fishing? What can we use for bait? Hmm?


----------



## G.lock

Lil Kimmie don't need no bait. He drop a bomb and use a pitchfork.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe we take Lil Kimmie out fishing? What can we use for bait? Hmm?


This should work:









...it's the dreaded longjohn donut caught on a tube in the Saint Clair River.


----------



## fastwater

...or even this:


----------



## FOSR

Trout fishing the DMZ:

http://midcurrent.com/travel/cold-war-trout-fly-fishing-the-korean-dmz-borderlands/


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Speaking of sheep head


----------



## sherman51

maybe we take him shark fishing and use him for bait. went shark fishing once. trolled up some barracuda for bait. sharks will eat just about anything bloody.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ...or even this:
> View attachment 240279


I laughed for 5 minutes at this. Even now when I think about I still laugh. I was crying at first.


----------



## Lazy 8

Kimmie say, queek , go get jar full of jelly and spoon - chop, chop!


----------



## fastwater




----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> View attachment 240420


ooooo the cream filled kind


----------



## FOSR

North Korea must be fighting a lot of battles that we never hear about. How many medals can you pin on one person?










There's an old Russian joke about a bear that ate a general who was on a hunting trip. The poor beast was crapping medals for three days.


----------



## sherman51

kimmie doesn't want to fight his own battles. he wants his armies to do his fighting while he is safe. he also lets his country live in poverty while he lives like a king.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

BTW both Korean and Chinese names have the family name ("last name" here) first. That's why it seems like so many Koreans have a first name of Kim or Park, etc.

But if I can derail in one post, why not? I like Jeff Foxworthy's comment that Southern women have two first names, and Northern women have two last names.


----------



## lustofcrappies

FOSR said:


> North Korea must be fighting a lot of battles that we never hear about. How many medals can you pin on one person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an old Russian joke about a bear that ate a general who was on a hunting trip. The poor beast was crapping medals for three days.


Those are awards for spring roll and fried dumpling eating contest.


----------



## FOSR

Life Out-does Comedy: On the DMZ both sides are using weapons of war like loudspeakers blaring music, and balloons carrying political leaflets.

It makes the Berlin Wall look professional by comparison.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

caught these in cj brown


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...don't know about that 1st one but that 'hog' fish is on the endangered species list. They used to be plentiful but they were over harvested cause they taste like bacon.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> caught these in cj brown
> View attachment 240742
> View attachment 240743


You only catch the best and most purty feesh out there.


----------



## FOSR




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> caught these in cj brown
> View attachment 240742
> View attachment 240743


that is one rare beauty. I thought hog fish were only saltwater fish. learn something new every day, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


>


You all CRACK ME UP! Or is it, YOU ALL ARE ON CRACK. Oh heck, what's the diff, man.
You ALL slay me! This and Quickiewawa hanging a piece of toast in front of Lil Kimmie. You ALL make this ol fart cry in a good way. You bunch of mommie fudgers. 
Sherman my brother, welcome back from NK! Did you straighten Lil Kimmie out?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> .....
> ....Sherman my brother, welcome back from NK! Did you straighten Lil Kimmie out?


That muskrat looking, pork fried rice eatin Kimmie would rather take a dump in his momma's best fryin pan then mess with Uncle Sherm.
Yup....would rather walk through hell with gasoline soaked drawers on then mess with him. 
Bro Shermie slap the fish head taste clean out of his mouth.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> That muskrat looking, pork fried rice eatin Kimmie would rather take a dump in his momma's best fryin pan then mess with Uncle Sherm.
> Yup....would rather walk through hell with gasoline soaked drawers on then mess with him.
> Bro Shermie slap the fish head taste clean out of his mouth.


Everyone's asleep except me


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> That muskrat looking, pork fried rice eatin Kimmie would rather take a dump in his momma's best fryin pan then mess with Uncle Sherm.
> Yup....would rather walk through hell with gasoline soaked drawers on then mess with him.
> Bro Shermie slap the fish head taste clean out of his mouth.


Everyone's asleep except me


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Everyone's asleep except me


What are you still doing up? You have a long drive in the morning.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That muskrat looking, pork fried rice eatin Kimmie would rather take a dump in his momma's best fryin pan then mess with Uncle Sherm.
> Yup....would rather walk through hell with gasoline soaked drawers on then mess with him.
> Bro Shermie slap the fish head taste clean out of his mouth.


Dang! We'll refer to him as SS from now on. 
Super Sherman!


----------



## sherman51

you guys make me sound like one bad dude. I'm just a peaceful easy going sort of guy. but when it comes to kimmie I can think of some bad things to share with him.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Weather is turrible here


----------



## FOSR

Don't come back too soon.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Weather is turrible here
> View attachment 240859


yeah it must be rough there, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Tom, I pinched the picture out, is that Fastwawa and Bubba on the beach?


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...can anyone say "pure torture" ? 
Glad you're having a great time.
Enjoy!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Tom, I pinched the picture out, is that Fastwawa and Bubba on the beach?


Leave it to you to find us out of all those people on the beach. 
Did you like bubba's cowboy boot sandels?
Here's a pic I shot of bubba earlier that day by the pier:









...and another last night just before we went out on the town:









FWIW
...like you, bubba likes sheep too.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Found Sherms honey hole


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Found Sherms honey hole
> View attachment 240912


looks like my kinda place, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Leave it to you to find us out of all those people on the beach.
> Did you like bubba's cowboy boot sandels?
> Here's a pic I shot of bubba earlier that day by the pier:
> View attachment 240904
> 
> 
> ...and another last night just before we went out on the town:
> View attachment 240905
> 
> 
> FWIW
> ...like you, bubba likes sheep too.


Regarding the first pic, all I can say is, Hubba Bubba!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

is that the infamous place with too many bass?


----------



## Lazy 8

Wuz them thar bass?


----------



## Workingman

Bugle mouth bass. Thats what my dad used to call them!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Regarding the first pic, all I can say is, Hubba Bubba!


This gal named Matilda told me to tell ya high and to stop by again when you get in her area. She called ya "big daddy Timbo".
She sent this pic from the beach for ya:


----------



## FOSR

I once thought my filly named Rose
could do with some sexier clothes.
But I wasn't ready
for her in a teddy...










So once again, naked she goes.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Leave it to you to find us out of all those people on the beach.
> Did you like bubba's cowboy boot sandels?
> Here's a pic I shot of bubba earlier that day by the pier:
> View attachment 240904
> 
> 
> ...and another last night just before we went out on the town:
> View attachment 240905
> 
> 
> FWIW
> ...like you, bubba likes sheep too.


the first picture just doesn't look like I thought bubba would look. I don't think I would mind being in jail with that bubba. now the second picture is a little more what I pictured bubba to look like. he also looks like he likes the sheep with them special made sandals, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> the first picture just doesn't look like I thought bubba would look. I don't think I would mind being in jail with that bubba. now the second picture is a little more what I pictured bubba to look like. he also looks like he likes the sheep with them special made sandals, LOL.
> sherman


Am sending Lazy are pair of those sandels for Christmas.


----------



## fastwater

Was on my way home from the beach and stopped in W.V. at a farm selling produce. 
Saw this lovely right here with a brand on her hip that said 
"Property of Lazy8". 









My goodness...you get around Lazy.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> This gal named Matilda told me to tell ya high and to stop by again when you get in her area. She called ya "big daddy Timbo".
> She sent this pic from the beach for ya:
> View attachment 240920


Baby, Baby, Baby.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Was on my way home from the beach and stopped in W.V. at a farm selling produce.
> Saw this lovely right here with a brand on her hip that said
> "Property of Lazy8".
> View attachment 240930
> 
> 
> My goodness...you get around Lazy.


Where'd you find ol Schweet Pea?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

you all are sick.....Leave my girl outa this


----------



## Lazy 8

Nooooooobody wasa picking on your ol lady.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Am sending Lazy are pair of those sandels for Christmas.


I wear size 14 4E. Good luck!


----------



## FOSR

Lazy 8 said:


> I wear size 14 4E. Good luck!


Some comic was talking about joining some support group, and everyone had to come up with some terrible story about their past. He didn't have one so he made one up: His father was an alcoholic clown who would beat him with his oversize shoes. They believed him.


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> Some comic was talking about joining some support group, and everyone had to come up with some terrible story about their past. He didn't have one so he made one up: His father was an alcoholic clown who would beat him with his oversize shoes. They believed him.


all fishermen make up good stories but never lie.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I never wore 14's growing up. But as I age, my feet are spreading out. 13's just won't cut it anymore. Dad wore 15 EEE's all his life. I never did fill that man's shoes. He was 6'4" in his prime, I was 1/4" short of that in mine. Now, I'm about 6'2". Scoliosis and old age are taking their toll. Schweet Pea is getting to be a bit mucho. I may have to pimp her out. She whispered the other day that that that one called Promise Keeper was kinda cute in his conductor hat. 
She whispered....I'd like to Choo-Choo him one time!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I wear size 14 4E. Good luck!


you know what they say about big feet................BIG socks


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I wear size 14 4E. Good luck!


Will have to buy yours by the pound.


----------



## sherman51

will those be wool socks??
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> will those be wool socks??
> sherman


No chance! Don't want to start a wool shortage.


----------



## FOSR

You people working with sheep only one at a time are lacking imagination.


----------



## fastwater

Even when Lazy was in his prime I don't think he could have kept up with all those sheep.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Even when Lazy was in his prime I don't think he could have kept up with all those sheep.


I don't think all of us could keep up with that many sheep, even in our prime, LOL.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Seriously though that is some amazing herding.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> No chance! Don't want to start a wool shortage.


Lol you mean sheep shortage


----------



## Saugeye Tom

how bout the license fee increase....i'm in


----------



## lmbchckn

Saugeye Tom said:


> how bout the license fee increase....i'm in


Does that help with the sheep shortage?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> how bout the license fee increase....i'm in


if I knew it would go towards the resources and not some general fund I wouldn't mind so much. I'm from out of state and pay more than residents anyway.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Who in the heck....came over and took my beloved Schweet Pea while I was sleeping?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Who in the heck....came over and took my beloved Schweet Pea while I was sleeping?


Check Bubba's house.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Has anybody here, seen my old friend...... someone complete this song lyric.


----------



## lustofcrappies

Saugeye Tom said:


> Has anybody here, seen my old friend...... someone complete this song lyric.


Abraham? Can you tell me where he's gone?


----------



## Lazy 8

He freed a lotta of people, but it seems the good die young


----------



## fastwater

I just looked around, and he was gone


----------



## fastwater

Double post...and no, that's not in the song.


----------



## sherman51

you guys tear me up.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

has anybody here ,,,seen my old friend John,,,,can you tell me where he's gone


----------



## Lazy 8

I think he's over at Uncle Shermies house grilling n chilling.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> you guys tear me up.
> sherman


Dry it up there bub.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> has anybody here ,,,seen my old friend John,,,,can you tell me where he's gone





Lazy 8 said:


> I think he's over at Uncle Shermies house grilling n chilling.


Don't know if John was headed to Uncle Shermies or not ... but I think I saw John headed over the hill with Abraham, Martin and Bobby.
They all had these funny little seeds in their hands.


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> Don't know if John was headed to Uncle Shermies or not ... but I think I saw John headed over the hill with Abraham, Martin and Bobby.
> They all had these funny little seeds in their hands.


That is just wild wood flower seeds, they grow wild on the farm. We never really knew what they were called....


----------



## fastwater

lustofcrappies said:


> That is just wild wood flower seeds, they grow wild on the farm. We never really knew what they were called....


Well...if they were the strain of seed Lazy8 has, I would look for them around the nearest sheep farm.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lustofcrappies said:


> That is just wild wood flower seeds, they grow wild on the farm. We never really knew what they were called....


kinda handy take a trip and never leave the farm take one big puff of that wild wood weed and the next thing ya know you're just walkin around behind the little animals...


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> Dry it up there bub.


thats what she said...


----------



## lustofcrappies

Saugeye Tom said:


> kinda handy take a trip and never leave the farm take one big puff of that wild wood weed and the next thing ya know you're just walkin around behind the little animals...


They dug and they burned and they burned and they dug and killed all our cute little weeds as they left I just smiled and waved, sittin ther on that sack of seeds


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Dry it up there bub.


Here's why he's crying


----------



## sherman51

you gotta love them seeds.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Put "hemp for victory" into youtube.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> Put "hemp for victory" into youtube.


Watched that vid. some time ago.
Seems they told of hemp ropes on some of the old ships that were 20+ inches in diameter. That's a lot of 'rope to smoke'.


----------



## FOSR

I like hemp fabrics. I have a little hemp fanny pack, the texture is softer than canvas but stiffer than denim. I've checked out hemp shirts but they're expensive. One had a tag saying Do not smoke this shirt.


----------



## Lazy 8

They're required by law because the old hippies would roll up their sleeves and smoke em.
True story. I still got a bunch of sleeveless shirts from the 70's. We did have the 70's.......didn't we?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> They're required by law because the old hippies would roll up their sleeves and smoke em.
> True story. I still got a bunch of sleeveless shirts from the 70's. We did have the 70's.......didn't we?


yeah just smoke your shirt sleeves and follow around the little animals, blaaaa.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

I'm in Prairie Township outside the west side of Columbus and t-shirt sleeves are prohibited on men per Twp. Sec. 81714.


----------



## Lazy 8

Does that mean I'm welcome?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, who put the Metro, Schmetro, Health advertisement in our little part of the world? Are they making money on us?
We need council. Oh council?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, who put the Metro, Schmetro, Health advertisement in our little part of the world? Are they making money on us?
> We need council. Oh council?


I suspect Russia is at it again.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, who put the Metro, Schmetro, Health advertisement in our little part of the world? Are they making money on us?
> We need council. Oh council?


I'm here...give me the details


----------



## Lazy 8

Well there I was, sitting there on that bale of seeds..... minding my own business and wham, a big ol ad pops up advertising Metro Health Systems. I think we need royalties Tom. Either that or free health care?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Well there I was, sitting there on that bale of seeds..... minding my own business and wham, a big ol ad pops up advertising Metro Health Systems. I think we need royalties Tom*. Either that or free health care?*


As a junior assistant to your lead counsel, may I say... 'there is, never has been, or ever will be such a thing as 'free' healthcare'!
As far as the call on royalties are concerned, that is above my pay grade as an apprentice counsel. You'll have to get that advice from the notorious, legendary, 'head' council at large ST.


----------



## lustofcrappies

Lazy 8 said:


> Well there I was, sitting there on that bale of seeds..... minding my own business and wham, a big ol ad pops up advertising Metro Health Systems. I think we need royalties Tom. Either that or free health care?


They can NOT give us free health care, the money is in the treatments not the cures...


----------



## sherman51

lustofcrappies said:


> They can NOT give us free health care, the money is in the treatments not the cures...


well said. its all about the bottom line.
sherman


----------



## T-180

What was this thread about anyhow ?? 
I know ; I have something for sale, but I can't tell you much about it, nor post a price or location .


----------



## fastwater

T-180 said:


> What was this thread about anyhow ??
> I know ; I have something for sale, but I can't tell you much about it, nor post a price or location .


It's about the price of tea in China...or...Uncle Tims 'funny' lil seeds...or...that little marshmallow eatin, spoiled brat over in North Korea...or...the reason for sleeveless shirts...etc...etc.

I know I'm getting anxious for deer season to get here!


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> It's about the price of tea in China...or...Uncle Tims 'funny' lil seeds...or...that little marshmallow eatin, spoiled brat over in North Korea...or...the reason for sleeveless shirts...etc...etc.
> 
> I know I'm getting anxious for deer season to get here!


Has anyone heard about the daraigned squirrel in baskalula Mississippi


----------



## Saugeye Tom

its a foxx squirrel.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Well there I was, sitting there on that bale of seeds..... minding my own business and wham, a big ol ad pops up advertising Metro Health Systems. I think we need royalties Tom. Either that or free health care?


ill work on the health care.....


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> As a junior assistant to your lead counsel, may I say... 'there is, never has been, or ever will be such a thing as 'free' healthcare'!
> As far as the call on royalties are concerned, that is above my pay grade as an apprentice counsel. You'll have to get that advice from the notorious, legendary, 'head' council at large ST.


Yea, what you said!


----------



## Lazy 8

Shoowee boy.....you talk like Jethro Bodine ciphers!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Shoowee boy.....you talk like Jethro Bodine ciphers!


Shoot far son...if Id'a gotten gooder marks when I grageated seventh grade Id'a done been the grand lizard of legal counsel same as ST.


----------



## Lazy 8

Heck fire, sevinth grade wuz the best 2 yars of ma life.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Heck fire, sevinth grade wuz the best 2 yars of ma life.


Was a frustratin years for me. Got my 1st pair of shoes then. Every time I had to count to 10 I had to take them shoes off. Sho wished they had them new fangled slip-ons like they has now. Wouldn't have went and worn out all those shoelaces. But it didn't take me long to figur out that during mathmatical class just to leave them shoes off.


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> Was a frustratin years for me. Got my 1st pair of shoes then. Every time I had to count to 10 I had to take them shoes off. Sho wished they had them new fangled slip-ons like they has now. Wouldn't have went and worn out all those shoelaces. But it didn't take me long to figur out that during mathmatical class just to leave them shoes off.


Well at least it was simple math and not this new tangled common core whers ya can make sense gettn da answr


----------



## Lazy 8

I think it only makes sense for the educators. It makes their life easier. Less work for them.


----------



## FOSR

Hooray for New Math!


----------



## FOSR

Some of you may not be familiar with mathematics in the rarified academic sphere.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Who is this Alex guy....


----------



## FOSR

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is this Alex guy....


Self-identified old fart. Sporting soggy sandals that smell like the Scioto. That's microinvertebrate habitat! Sack-dipped and crawdad-pinched. The big old ones are wary and it takes a while before they make themselves known. That's macroinvertebrate habitat. 

Agent of Nature, United States.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, what FOSR said.





What did you say?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey - check out the Perseid Meteor Showers tonight and tomorrow.
EarthSky.com


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey - check out the Perseid Meteor Showers tonight and tomorrow.
> EarthSky.com


After I handled those seeds you sent me, I saw meteors for a week.


----------



## Lazy 8

any shooting stars?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> any shooting stars?


Shooting stars???
I actually saw cows jumping over the moon. 
And poor ole Sherm disappeared for about two weeks. Hard telling what he saw.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ol' Shermie didn't go back over to NOKO without the team....did he? Tom?


----------



## ukrbunch

N


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Shooting stars???
> I actually saw cows jumping over the moon.
> And poor ole Sherm disappeared for about two weeks. Hard telling what he saw.


I was busy getting ready for our trip to erie. but the weather forecast forced us to cancel. couldn't get another campsite for later they were booked full so going to try again next yr. you have to reserve a few months in advance to get a campsite.



Lazy 8 said:


> Ol' Shermie didn't go back over to NOKO without the team....did he? Tom?


no way I would want to get tied to one of those nukes and sent back to the good ol usa.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I think I saw one could hit Chicago in 34 minutes.
Maybe you could get a connecting rocket to here?


----------



## FOSR

sherman51 said:


> no way I would want to get tied to one of those nukes and sent back to the good ol usa.
> sherman












edited to add


----------



## Lazy 8

Was that Fat Boy? aka Lil Kimmie?


----------



## FOSR

Do you know that scene from the movie Doctor Strangelove? Slim Pickens playing Major Kong, riding a nuke down to a Russian missile base. Wooooo-Hoooo!


----------



## Lazy 8

Yes I do. Classic. Maybe strap a Hillary look-a-like to one and send it Lil Kimmies way?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes I do. Classic. Maybe strap a Hillary look-a-like to one and send it Lil Kimmies way?


Why a ' look-a-like???

Finally got my well back up and running. Shocked well yesterday. Will flush here in a few hours and things should be good to go. Glad that job is done.

Next...pulling and rebuilding transfer case on 2004 Silverado D-Max that has 111,000 miles on it.
Dreaded 'pump rub' issue that affected thousands of GM 4WD trucks from 1999-2006. GM literally screwed thousands of customers by not doing a recall on these vehicles years ago when they clearly knew there was a design problem in the transfer case and its components.

Then pulling/rebuilding carbs, tuning up, replacing impeller and bypassing VRO on buddies boat mtr.

After that, replacing rear hub assemblies and all brakes on Subaru Legacy....and then the continued process of getting wood in for the winter.

Don't know when I had time to work...busy,busy...


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes I do. Classic. Maybe strap a Hillary look-a-like to one and send it Lil Kimmies way?


yeah i'm with sweetwater. why not strap her and a few other politicians to a big one and send it 1st class to old kimmie.
sherman


----------



## lustofcrappies

sherman51 said:


> yeah i'm with sweetwater. why not strap her and a few other politicians to a big one and send it 1st class to old kimmie.
> sherman


I say we start with the ones who pay all these people to start riots er i mean demonstrations. I find it interesting the media flip flops sides as to who is worse based on the amount of damage each side does at the "peaceful protests". These people don't realize they're just destroying their own cities so each side can get more power and say they're right.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 243485


Hey...is that the same stuff you gave me when you sprung me from the 'big house'?


----------



## Lazy 8

Seed extract?
You all slay me.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Seed extract?
> You all slay me.


My Attorney's(ST)stuff was better then yours.
Remember that road trip we made to Vegas when he sprung me out??? 
I don't


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> My Attorney's(ST)stuff was better then yours.
> Remember that road trip we made to Vegas when he sprung me out???
> I don't


The manta rays and bats kept dive bombing you


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> The manta rays and bats kept dive bombing you


I thought those were buzzards...


----------



## lustofcrappies

There is nothing more desperate than a man in the depths of an ether binge....


----------



## sherman51

all I need is them thar seeds I got from lazy.
sherman


----------



## lustofcrappies

sherman51 said:


> all I need is them thar seeds I got from lazy.
> sherman


and maybe the white whale to drive around in


----------



## hatteras1

My dad was into that Amzoil craze too.. 


Lazy 8 said:


> Amen and thank you Brother PK!
> 
> Back in the 70's, my best friend and I were Amzoil distributors. If we would of only stuck with it. I coulda been a zillionaire.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lustofcrappies said:


> and maybe the white whale to drive around in


Or a red shark


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Or a red shark


Best book I read...30 years ago


----------



## FOSR

Well if we're talking Hunter S. Thompson and gonzo journalism, the current political news has become as crazy as what he wrote. It's like reality has caught up with his style. The only thing missing is the drugs.

“The main problem in any democracy is that crowd-pleasers are generally brainless swine who can go out on a stage & whup their supporters into an orgiastic frenzy—then go back to the office & sell every one of the poor [email protected] down the tube for a nickel apiece.” 
― Hunter S. Thompson, Fear and Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOSR said:


> Well if we're talking Hunter S. Thompson and gonzo journalism, the current political news has become as crazy as what he wrote. It's like reality has caught up with his style. The only thing missing is the drugs.
> 
> “The main problem in any democracy is that crowd-pleasers are generally brainless swine who can go out on a stage & whup their supporters into an orgiastic frenzy—then go back to the office & sell every one of the poor [email protected] down the tube for a nickel apiece.”
> ― Hunter S. Thompson, Fear and Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72


Hells angels, the great shark hunt, the campaign trail and vegas all good books


----------



## FOSR

Somehow he managed to ride in a limo with Nixon provided that they didn't discuss politics, so they talked football the whole time.

Nixon played the piano










But Truman had better decoration.


----------



## lustofcrappies

T


Saugeye Tom said:


> Or a red shark


but I remember the whale having experimental tires


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lustofcrappies said:


> T
> 
> but I remember the whale having experimental tires


Run em up to 100 lbs......corner better...


----------



## sherman51

black crappie black crappie!
sherman


----------



## FOSR

There's a parking ticket fluttering under the wiper and it's beginning to annoy me.


----------



## sherman51

I once hit and busted a trailer tail light in a parking area at Manistee lake in Michigan. I put my name and phone number and the name of my insurance company on a paper and placed it under the wiper on his truck. but I never heard from him.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I once hit and busted a trailer tail light in a parking area at Manistee lake in Michigan. I put my name and phone number and the name of my insurance company on a paper and placed it under the wiper on his truck. but I never heard from him.
> sherman


That was me uncle Sherman. Manistee Bay parking lot. 
Due to that busted out tail light, a semi ran over my brand new 20' Lund Tyee destroying boat and a new 150 Honda mtr. 
The wind must have blown that paper away...is it to late to collect?


----------



## backfar

I think I was a witness to that boat trailer parking lot crash fastwater!!....was the tail light red?...if so im positive I seen the act of reckless operation take place....just pm me if you need my services....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> That was me uncle Sherman. Manistee Bay parking lot.
> Due to that busted out tail light, a semi ran over my brand new 20' Lund Tyee destroying boat and a new 150 Honda mtr.
> The wind must have blown that paper away...is it to late to collect?


Mr Fast water,, i have dispatched the adjuster to Uncle Sermies house 3 minutes ago.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> That was me uncle Sherman. Manistee Bay parking lot.
> Due to that busted out tail light, a semi ran over my brand new 20' Lund Tyee destroying boat and a new 150 Honda mtr.
> The wind must have blown that paper away...is it to late to collect?


call u shortly.


----------



## fastwater

backfar said:


> I think I was a witness to that boat trailer parking lot crash fastwater!!....was the tail light red?...if so im positive I seen the act of reckless operation take place....just pm me if you need my services....


Thankful for you stepping up backfar.
After some 30 yrs. I'm a very fortunate to have a witness to Sherman running over my trailer which in turn caused the demise of my brand new boat and mtr.
Loosing my new boat was such a drastic event in my life, I ended up loosing my job, my house and had to get years of VERY expensive therapy...some of which I am still paying for.

Are you taking notes Saugeye Tom?

Save your vacation time at work backfar...will most likely be sending you and the family on an all expense paid getaway when all this is over.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mr Fast water,, i have dispatched the adjuster to Uncle Sermies house 3 minutes ago.....


Great! We need a new Lund before next May. 
Just make sure adjuster stays away from those little seeds Sherm has.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Tom,
Just wanted to offer my years of experience as an "adjuster." Call if I'm still on your speed dial.


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Tom,
> Just wanted to offer my years of experience as an "adjuster." Call if I'm still on your speed dial.


Am thinking a case this big will have to have a minimum of two adjusters.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> Tom,
> Just wanted to offer my years of experience as an "adjuster." Call if I'm still on your speed dial.


One hand washes the other


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Thankful for you stepping up backfar.
> After some 30 yrs. I'm a very fortunate to have a witness to Sherman running over my trailer which in turn caused the demise of my brand new boat and mtr.
> Loosing my new boat was such a drastic event in my life, I ended up loosing my job, my house and had to get years of VERY expensive therapy...some of which I am still paying for.
> 
> Are you taking notes Saugeye Tom?
> 
> Save your vacation time at work backfar...will most likely be sending you and the family on an all expense paid getaway when all this is over.


If Mr keeper is available...ill have him on the books too....lets call it a "retainer"


----------



## backfar

I'm here when you need me fastwater....and I have great news...i contacted the other 17 people that went out in my boat fishing that day, everyone remembers just how violent this "accident " was...amazing nobody got hurt....


----------



## fastwater

Hey guys...haven't heard from Uncle Sherm since his post admitting his guilt. You don't suppose he packed up and left the country do ya?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> That was me uncle Sherman. Manistee Bay parking lot.
> Due to that busted out tail light, a semi ran over my brand new 20' Lund Tyee destroying boat and a new 150 Honda mtr.
> The wind must have blown that paper away...is it to late to collect?


I checked with my insurance adjuster and he said the statute of limitations run out after 7 yrs. sorry for your loss.


fastwater said:


> Great! We need a new Lund before next May.
> Just make sure adjuster stays away from those little seeds Sherm has.


the adjuster stopped by today and we ground up a few plants from the seeds that lazy sent me and smoked them. before he left he agreed that you might owe me for the damage to my truck because your trailer was parked across the line into my parking space. after our little peace pipe smoke he was very agreeable.
sherman


----------



## lustofcrappies

sherman51 said:


> I checked with my insurance adjuster and he said the statute of limitations run out after 7 yrs. sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> the adjuster stopped by today and we ground up a few plants from the seeds that lazy sent me and smoked them. before he left he agreed that you might owe me for the damage to my truck because your trailer was parked across the line into my parking space. after our little peace pipe smoke he was very agreeable.
> sherman


We need photo graphic evidence


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I checked with my insurance adjuster and he said the statute of limitations run out after 7 yrs. sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> the adjuster stopped by today and we ground up a few plants from the seeds that lazy sent me and smoked them. before he left he agreed that you might owe me for the damage to my truck because your trailer was parked across the line into my parking space. after our little peace pipe smoke he was very agreeable.
> sherman


Have forwarded this to my legal adviser( the notorious, one and only ST) for his review. He will be contacting you shortly. 

P.S. Had adjuster that was sent to you drug tested upon his return. 
His test blew the testing equipment up. Fired him and he is now staying with our friend 'Bubba'. Too, they asked him where he got 'dirty' at and he ratted you out. BCI (Bureau of Criminal Investigation) now wants compensated for their blown up testing equipment and will be contacting you.


----------



## fastwater

lustofcrappies said:


> We need photo graphic evidence


Yes...without pics of my trailer being across line...that's considered hearsay.
But, the admittance by the offender of hitting the trailer will stand up. 
Mr. ST Esq. will be aiming for the fence on this one. ...
...and hurry Tom...would like to break in my new boat before winter.


----------



## backfar

yep...this was the work of uncle Sherm


----------



## backfar

But he did just tap the tail light?.....never mind....this picture offends me...


----------



## fastwater

backfar said:


> View attachment 243904
> yep...this was the work of uncle Sherm


With just seeing this pic. again, I had to make an emergency appointment and go see my Psychiatrist again. 
After explaining to psychiatrist the situation and showing him this pic., he told me that me currently reliving this incident, was the reason for this recurring severe state of depression. 
He told me the sooner that I got my new replacement 20' Lund Tyee with the new 150 Honda on the back the sooner I will get better.
He also stated that an added 9.9 kicker and a new Terrova I-pilot would most likely cause me to be healed completely. 
So glad Sherm fessed up to creating the years of torment I've been through.
Even more glad that he is going to replace my rig. 
By the way Sherm...could the 9.9 be a 4stroke,matching Honda as well?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> With just seeing this pic. again, I had to make an emergency appointment and go see my Psychiatrist again.
> After explaining to psychiatrist the situation and showing him this pic., he told me that me currently reliving this incident, was the reason for this recurring severe state of depression.
> He told me the sooner that I got my new replacement 20' Lund Tyee with the new 150 Honda on the back the sooner I will get better.
> He also stated that an added 9.9 kicker and a new Terrova I-pilot would most likely cause me to be healed completely.
> So glad Sherm fessed up to creating the years of torment I've been through.
> Even more glad that he is going to replace my rig.
> By the way Sherm...could the 9.9 be a 4stroke,matching Honda as well?


its all under control. Sherm will trade the seeds...they look like baby pumpkins!!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> its all under control. Sherm will trade the seeds...they look like baby pumpkins!!!!!


Being the prominent legal counsel that you are, I know you're very busy but think we could get this boat ASAP. Need to get it broke in before our LSC trip next May.


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> With just seeing this pic. again, I had to make an emergency appointment and go see my Psychiatrist again.
> After explaining to psychiatrist the situation and showing him this pic., he told me that me currently reliving this incident, was the reason for this recurring severe state of depression.
> He told me the sooner that I got my new replacement 20' Lund Tyee with the new 150 Honda on the back the sooner I will get better.
> He also stated that an added 9.9 kicker and a new Terrova I-pilot would most likely cause me to be healed completely.
> So glad Sherm fessed up to creating the years of torment I've been through.
> Even more glad that he is going to replace my rig.
> By the way Sherm...could the 9.9 be a 4stroke,matching Honda as well?


Maybe he can ask Sherm for some of the stuff he and his counsel from the insurance company crushed up


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Since the other "adjuster" has been sidelined, I took it upon myself to stop by Sherm's place to make sure Fastwater didnt have to endure longtime suffering. I took along my Uncle Guido to introduce him to Sherm and fit him with a new knee brace.  We knocked at the door and no answer. We walked around back only to find him passed out drooling on himself surrounded by seeds. Held tightly in his hand was what was left of a red broken taillight lens. He kept babbling something about it being Uncle Timbo's fault?


----------



## fastwater

lustofcrappies said:


> Maybe he can ask Sherm for some of the stuff he and his counsel from the insurance company crushed up


OH...NO!
Don't want any more parts of that stuff. When Lazy8(aka uncle Timbo) sent me some of the same stuff in the mail I had to spend time with Bubba.
ST had to come and use his legal notoriety and pull a few strings to get me sprung. Then ST and I had to make an emergency Vegas trip to meet a guy. On the way there, we had some more stuff and the manta rays and bats were dive bombing me but I thought they were buzzards. 

Don't want any more of those seeds. 

Just need my new boat from Sherm.


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Since the other "adjuster" has been sidelined, I took it upon myself to stop by Sherm's place to make sure Fastwater didnt have to endure longtime suffering. I took along my Uncle Guido to introduce him to Sherm and fit him with a new knee brace.  We knocked at the door and no answer. We walked around back only to find him passed out drooling on himself surrounded by seeds. Held tightly in his hand was what was left of a red broken taillight lens. He kept babbling something about it being Uncle Timbo's fault?


Thanks for paying Sherm a visit PK. Tell Uncle Guido I owe him one. 
I don't doubt that Uncle Timbo is at the bottom of all this. Especially since I run him off from the sheep barn and won't let him come back and visit his fav. ewe. They were probably together that day Sherm ran over my trailer and had probably done a bunch of those seeds Uncle Timbo's been messing with for years.

That pic. of Sherm is the pic. of what living with guilt does to ya over the course of the years. Take a good look at that pic. and remember while doing so that Sherm is only 35 yrs old.


----------



## Lazy 8

Geez! I can't leave you all alone for two days. It'll take me a week to straighten this mess up. And if you must know, Uncle Shermies on the lamb.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

> I've been fishing a small pond in tn for bass. I've been using a worm rig and catching fish from shore. is there a better option for pond bass? my nephew called a few days ago and said he had got permission to fish another pond. the owner is complaining he has to many big bass and wants us to thin them out. so I'm asking if there's a better rig than what I'm using now. any replies are welcome.
> sherman



Could it be that he headed back to the pond with too many bass?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Geez! I can't leave you all alone for two days. It'll take me a week to straighten this mess up. And if you must know, Uncle Shermies on the lamb.


That's ok!
Mr ST and PK are on the hunt for Sherm.... and I'd rather take a dump in momma's best frying pan then have those two hounds on my tail.


----------



## Lazy 8

Nah, Shermies too smart for all that. You do know who you're dealing with???
I'd bet a bag of seeds on ol Shermie.


----------



## sherman51

the check is in the mail, LOL. let me know when you get it and we'll get together and smoke the peace pipe. I sent it by donkey mail so it may take some time before you get the check.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Unkie Shermie.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Geez! I can't leave you all alone for two days. It'll take me a week to straighten this mess up. And if you must know, Uncle Shermies on the lamb.


I resemble that lamb remark. but I have sweetwater on video taking all my sheep. got him on my nanny cam, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I resemble that lamb remark. but I have sweetwater on video taking all my sheep. got him on my nanny cam, LOL.
> sherman


I wondered if anybody was gonna pick up on that one! 
Nanny cam! HA! Now that's the funniest one I've heard around here for a few! That's hilarious!
Sweetwawa...you might as well just handcuff yourself brotha, the jigs up. No more honey dipping on sheepums that ain't yours. I know you like to get some strange but.......


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I resemble that lamb remark. but I have sweetwater on video taking all my sheep. got him on my nanny cam, LOL.
> sherman





Lazy 8 said:


> I wondered if anybody was gonna pick up on that one!
> Nanny cam! HA! Now that's the funniest one I've heard around here for a few! That's hilarious!
> Sweetwawa...you might as well just handcuff yourself brotha, the jigs up. No more honey dipping on sheepums that ain't yours. I know you like to get some strange but.......


Had to be an imposter.
Have had no interest in sheep since my boat got totaled.


----------



## Lazy 8

Maybe we can have a fund raiser and get you a new boat? How about a Labor Day Lamb Roast?
We could charge $20 bucks a head. 
I could bring some seeds!
Now, where could we get a nice big fluffy Lamb?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe we can have a fund raiser and get you a new boat? How about a Labor Day Lamb Roast?
> We could charge $20 bucks a head.
> I could bring some seeds!
> *Now, where could we get a nice big fluffy Lamb?*


Post #639


fastwater said:


> Was on my way home from the beach and stopped in W.V. at a farm selling produce.
> Saw this lovely right here with a brand on her hip that said
> "Property of Lazy8".
> View attachment 240930
> 
> 
> My goodness...you get around Lazy.


Post #640


Lazy 8 said:


> Baby, Baby, Baby.


You're just trying to trick me into going to WV and picking up your old flame for ya.

Besides...I found a pic of Sherm just before he ran over my trailer and started runnin with you.
Here he is at 20 yrs old:









...and here he is at 35 when PK went to see him:









With living with all that guilt all these yrs. and running with you messing with all those seeds, I'm thinkin I best not wait until Labor Day to collect for the boat he owes me for.


----------



## Lazy 8

I think that pic above of the dude in the light blue shirt is Shermies......Uncle. Yea, that's the ticket, it's his Uncle. That's Uncle Guido. He uh, he uh, knows people in low places.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Atta boy Fastwater, Dont let em get you into that mess again! First time, shame on them. Second time, shame on you! One look at poor ole Sherm would make up my mind!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Timbo, you need to get rid of those seeds! Uncle Guido may want to visit YOU


----------



## Lazy 8

Nah, nah, nah PK, where do you think I got em in the first place?
I'll give you a hint as to where Shermie is.....
He's where the men are men and the sheep are scared.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Everything has been meticulously noted here....


----------



## sherman51

even though the statute of limitations has run out I still feel like I owe you something for all the bad things that's happened over a cracked tail light.

the check is in the mail. that's my story and I'm sticking to it.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...after further consultation with my most competent legal counsel, I have been informed that due to my years of ongoing (and current) medical issues and literally thousands of $'s in past, as well as current medical expenses that were proven to be the direct results of said trauma which you have admitted in causing and in which I, thankfully, now have an eye witness (my new friend backfar) as well, that all that negates
the 'statute of limitations' clause.

P.S. Please don't make PromiseKeeper and Uncle Guido have to make another trip up there to do more 'adjusting'.

P.S.S. backfar...have you decided yet where you and the family want to vacation.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Everything has been meticulously noted here....


One hand washes the other.


----------



## backfar

To my best friend fastwater, still having trouble sorting out the vacation details....400 of my closest family members are having a trouble agreeing on a location....but, we have narrowed it down to 275 locations...so we are getting close to finalizing this....i will keep you posted....


Ps.. hope your feeling better someday soon... and hopefully you get over the fear of trailer lights soon


----------



## fastwater

backfar said:


> To my best friend fastwater, still having trouble sorting out the vacation details....400 of my closest family members are having a trouble agreeing on a location....but, we have narrowed it down to 275 locations...so we are getting close to finalizing this....i will keep you posted....
> 
> 
> Ps.. hope your feeling better someday soon... and hopefully you get over the fear of trailer lights soon


Thank you for the kind words backfar.
The new fully rigged 20' Lund Tyee, matching 4stroke Honda 150 and 9.9mtr, Terrova I-pilot will surely help in my recovering. Topping that off with $300,000 just to pay for existing medical bills(and paying for your vacation) plus additional $ to pay all my very expensive legal fees, I may be close to being made 'whole' again. We will have to wait and see if the fear of trailering a boat again goes away. May have to include a lifetime, all expense paid slip at Erie in the suit. 

Lastly, as this case moves forward, if it's found out that Lazy8 and his evil seeds had a major influence in Sherms actions the day of the accident, there will be additional law suits to come.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

influence? just scroll back up and look at Sherms 35 year old picture! Uncle Guido and I saw the seeds on the ground. Ive sent them to a lab to determine if Lazy 8 had ever touched them.


----------



## Lazy 8

Uh, excuse me, but them there are medical seeds. Yup, medical seeds. I oughta know, I'm drafting out the paper work after this post.
Uncle Guido's friend, Dr. Quackenbush, prescribed them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Thank you for the kind words backfar.
> The new fully rigged 20' Lund Tyee, matching 4stroke Honda 150 and 9.9mtr, Terrova I-pilot will surely help in my recovering. Topping that off with $300,000 just to pay for existing medical bills(and paying for your vacation) plus additional $ to pay all my very expensive legal fees, I may be close to being made 'whole' again. We will have to wait and see if the fear of trailering a boat again goes away. May have to include a lifetime, all expense paid slip at Erie in the suit.
> 
> Lastly, as this case moves forward, if it's found out that Lazy8 and his evil seeds had a major influence in Sherms actions the day of the accident, there will be additional law suits to come.


Im on your case PRO BONO as of now


----------



## PromiseKeeper

All I know is, I'm sure glad I declined Timbo's offer to mail me some!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> All I know is, I'm sure glad I declined Timbo's offer to mail me some!


oh see it now


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> All I know is, I'm sure glad I declined Timbo's offer to mail me some!


Sherm has a large bulk as i understand


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Uh, excuse me, but them there are medical seeds. Yup, medical seeds. I oughta know, I'm drafting out the paper work after this post.
> Uncle Guido's friend, Dr. Quackenbush, prescribed them.


At the time you and Sherm were partaking in those seeds in Manistee Mich. and killed my trailer, 'seeds' were not legal for medicinal use in that state.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm has a large bulk as i understand


He probably got it off Lazy8.


----------



## lustofcrappies

Well as special investigator I think I need a sample of those seeds...for scientific analysis reasons


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Im on your case PRO BONO as of now


you might as well charge him and I can get your check in the mail. he has been paid in full with the check I sent him. he can spend the 3.00 any way he wants. and I am counter suing sweetwater as I found the picture I took of the incident clearly showing his trailer setting in my lane. and by the way without the note I left what proof do you have that the tail lite I hit was on your trailer. I think I am being framed!
sherman


----------



## lustofcrappies

sherman51 said:


> you might as well charge him and I can get your check in the mail. he has been paid in full with the check I sent him. he can spend the 3.00 any way he wants. and I am counter suing sweetwater as I found the picture I took of the incident clearly showing his trailer setting in my lane. and by the way without the note I left what proof do you have that the tail lite I hit was on your trailer. I think I am being framed!
> sherman


Just remember I am still in need of all evidence for scientific processing...including the seeds


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you might as well charge him and I can get your check in the mail. he has been paid in full with the check I sent him. he can spend the 3.00 any way he wants. and I am counter suing sweetwater as I found the picture I took of the incident clearly showing his trailer setting in my lane. and by the way without the note I left what proof do you have that the tail lite I hit was on your trailer. I think I am being framed!
> sherman


I'm thinking when you were making that check out that your pen ran out of ink and you didn't realize it cause once again you were into those seeds Lazy8 hooked you up with. Missing three 0's in the amount. When you buy that new Lund for me they will give you a new pen that works. Just make another check out for $297,000 and we will be square.
FWIW, if I would have hit the lottery last Weds., I was going to write off all of this against you, forgive you of all my past and present term oil youve caused and even pay for the help you need with getting off those seeds. Was also gonna give Uncle Guido a sizable donation to pay Lazy8 a visit for hooking you on those seeds since he was the one that brought them and gave them to you the day of the accident.
Unfortunately, I did not hit the lottery so will have to pursue this suit.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I'm thinking when you were making that check out that your pen ran out of ink and you didn't realize it cause once again you were into those seeds Lazy8 hooked you up with. Missing three 0's in the amount. When you buy that new Lund for me they will give you a new pen that works. Just make another check out for $297,000 and we will be square.
> FWIW, if I would have hit the lottery last Weds., I was going to write off all of this against you, forgive you of all my past and present term oil youve caused and even pay for the help you need with getting off those seeds. Was also gonna give Uncle Guido a sizable donation to pay Lazy8 a visit for hooking you on those seeds since he was the one that brought them and gave them to you the day of the accident.
> Unfortunately, I did not hit the lottery so will have to pursue this suit.


yep I didn't hit the lottery either. if I had I would have been more than happy to have just gave you the money just to shut you up. but when I sent you the check I split what money I had with you. that leaves me with 3.00 that I need for bananas to take out on my boat so I wont catch to many fish. but I have a small herd of fine looking sheep and maybe I could give you some sheep so you can count them when you cant sleep. the bad thing for you is that you cant get blood from a turnip and you don't want to get this old turnip. I've hired OJ'S leagle team and they told me if it don't fit you must quit. and the trailer I hit was a little flimsy trailer set up for a light 14' or 15' boat. the large boat that you claim was on that trailer and was just to big for the trailer. it don't fit. now you must give up on this worthless law suit. because I just don't have any money and nothing of value that you would want.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you might as well charge him and I can get your check in the mail. he has been paid in full with the check I sent him. he can spend the 3.00 any way he wants. and I am counter suing sweetwater as I found the picture I took of the incident clearly showing his trailer setting in my lane. and by the way without the note I left what proof do you have that the tail lite I hit was on your trailer. I think I am being framed!
> sherman


i need the pic


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie - I've been taking legal classes at night and well, I just passed the bar. Matter of fact, I passed 3 or 4 of them last night on the way home. This legal crap is easier than I thought. I now see how ol ST did it.
The point is, I need actual courtroom experience so I going to join your Dream Team for free. Your's looks like slam dunk case. I think the guys taking you to court might even get time out of this for fraud.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lemme see here..... Timbo started the whole thing by giving Sherm those seeds in the first place. Now he wants to be on his dream team??? I think Uncle Sherm is the one getting a slam dunk!


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Lemme see here..... Timbo started the whole thing by giving Sherm those seeds in the first place. Now he wants to be on his dream team??? I think Uncle Sherm is the one getting a slam dunk!


Uncle Sherm started getting slam dunked by 'slick' Lazy8 many years ago when Lazy started giving him those seeds.



sherman51 said:


> ...but I have a small herd of fine looking sheep and maybe I could give you some sheep so you can count them when you cant sleep....
> sherman


No can do on the sheep Sherm.
I know Lazy8 has been steppin around your house gettin you all messed up with them seeds. Since Lazy's been around, Bet a dollar to a donut that all those sheep are ruined.



Saugeye Tom said:


> i need the pic


Pic before wreck:








Pic after wreck:








trailer after wreck:


----------



## Lazy 8

Hmmm, I thought Mr. PK was ALWAYS your Swamper, and thusly your designated driver whenever you went anywhere with the boat?
And as such, isn't it a known fact that Mr. PK likes to make and consume Hobby Hootch?
Without a breathalyzer test done at the time of the accident, I have no choice than to partition the court to declare to dismiss this case on the grounds that said Swamper was, "All Hootched Up."


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm started getting slam dunked by 'slick' Lazy8 many years ago when Lazy started giving him those seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> No can do on the sheep Sherm.
> I know Lazy8 has been steppin around your house gettin you all messed up with them seeds. Since Lazy's been around, Bet a dollar to a donut that all those sheep are ruined.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic before wreck:
> View attachment 244111
> 
> Pic after wreck:
> View attachment 244113
> 
> trailer after wreck:
> View attachment 244114


0h my...ill assemble the dream team immediately!!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I just put in a call to Uncle Guido. Lazy 8 is clearly in contempt of court here, lying under oath, and our characters are being defamed. Our legal council seems to be on the lam. Desperate times call for desperate measures!


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> i need the pic


sorry but I'm not giving up my ace in the hole.


fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm started getting slam dunked by 'slick' Lazy8 many years ago when Lazy started giving him those seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> No can do on the sheep Sherm.
> I know Lazy8 has been steppin around your house gettin you all messed up with them seeds. Since Lazy's been around, Bet a dollar to a donut that all those sheep are ruined.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic before wreck:
> View attachment 244111
> 
> Pic after wreck:
> View attachment 244113
> 
> trailer after wreck:
> View attachment 244114


sorry sweetwater but this wasn't the old rickety trailer I hit. someone else must have hit your trailer. the reason you didn't find my note under your wiper is because whoever hit your trailer didn't leave a note.

remember sweetwater your the one I caught on the nanny cam.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> sorry but I'm not giving up my ace in the hole.
> 
> 
> sorry sweetwater but this wasn't the old rickety trailer I hit. someone else must have hit your trailer. the reason you didn't find my note under your wiper is because whoever hit your trailer didn't leave a note.
> 
> remember sweetwater your the one I caught on the nanny cam.
> sherman


But I have eye witness's (backfar and his 2nd cousin) that have given sworn statements in my behalf. Which incidentally, have been put in protective custody due to the 'friends in low places' that 'seed' users tend to have.


----------



## Lazy 8

Nah, nah, nah, Nanny Cam. Dream Team yer way outta that one! 
Hang in there Shermie. I think Lil Kimmie put a lil sumthin sumthin in their water whilst they were over in NOKO to make them act like this. 
I thought we were all batting for the same team?
They need a cleanse out.


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> I just put in a call to Uncle Guido. Lazy 8 is clearly in contempt of court here, lying under oath, and our characters are being defamed. Our legal council seems to be on the lam. Desperate times call for desperate measures!


Yes, characters have been defamed for sure I.E. Lazy even hinting he is remotely close to being as competent of an attorney as ST, calling you a 'swamper' and accusing you of being a 'Hootchie Daddy'. 
He has now stepped over the line. Time to call in a few 'markers' from Uncle Guido PK.


----------



## fastwater

Fishing for 'Lil Kimmie' while in NK:


----------



## Lazy 8

Ah hah, we'll need that piece of Toastfish as evidence. 
Also, we don't really see what all the fuss is about, a body shop dude will good skills could pound those dents out and make her gud as new

ALWAYS REMEMBER THE NANNY CAM! NANNY CAM DON'T LIE!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Ah hah, we'll need that piece of Toastfish as evidence.
> Also, we don't really see what all the fuss is about, a body shop dude will good skills could pound those dents out and make her gud as new
> 
> ALWAYS REMEMBER THE NANNY CAM! NANNY CAM DON'T LIE!



Too late!
Boat went to good use though...was made into my current skiff:


----------



## bobk

Nice to see you got Tom to go fishing with you again. He does need to put his shirt back on though. That hurt my eyes more than the eclipse.


----------



## Lazy 8

I can see a new TV show coming from this.....The Lancaster Hillbillies.
Who you gonna get to play Ellie Mae?


----------



## fastwater

Well...actually we weren't fishing.
We were having a clandestine meeting to plot our strategy on our upcoming case.
PromiseKeeper recovered this photo from Sherms house when he and Uncle Guido went to 'adjust' him. Uncle Guido gently persuaded Sherm to confess that he and Lazy8 were spying on our meeting.
But they got nothing...
The stereo was playing loud so no eavesdroppers could hear our conversation. Notice how ST is covering his mouth as he speaks so his lips can't be read.
These are the types of subtle things he does that many don't notice about him that makes him an icon in his field. 
Lazy8 can't carry ST's jockstrap when it comes to the court room.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I can see a new TV show coming from this.....The Lancaster Hillbillies.
> Who you gonna get to play Ellie Mae?


Maybe dress Uncle Sherm up for that part....
...he's gonna have to pay his debt somehow.


----------



## sherman51

I feel like its time to take lazy's advice and just go into hiding until this thing blows over and you guys can start stoning someone else. they stone you when your riding in your car they stone you when your playing your guitar everybody must get stoned. buy why must I always be the one that gets stoned. and let the 1st person that got seeds from lazy cast the 1st stone. good by now. find me if you can.
sherman


----------



## waterfox

on the day in question I stopped at the stockaid bar in welston for an all american breakfast of cold pizza and beer. On my way to the pier in manistee I stopped at the parking lot in question. I saw a very honest looking man that lightly bump an old rusty boat trailer.
He got out and left a note on the windshield. after reviewing all the evidence we find that sherman is the most believable
I am offering the service of my law firm of Dewey cheatem and howe to sherman free of charge so we can put an end to this.
Its time to get ready for bow season.


----------



## fastwater

With my dream team...not skeered a bit of Dewey,Cheatem and Howe. Besides, when you left the Stockaid bar in Wellston where you admittedly were drinking beer, you were drunker than Cooter Brown. Witnesses said that when you stepped off the dock at Manistee Bay you missed the boat, fell in the water and pert near drowned. 

But you do have a point pilgrim about waiting till after bow season.
I suppose we can postpone all this till after bow season if Sherm promises to stay away from Lazy8 and those seeds. At this rate, Im afraid poor ole Sherm won't make it till after bow season if he doesn't. And I'm thinkin Lazy is just hangin around giving Sherm them seeds to get Sherms sheep that he's fallen in love with.

Maybe it would be better to wait though since I have to make sure and shoot a deer so I'll have something to eat this winter...beings that I can't work due to the trauma.

Case closed till after bow season(if Sherm agrees to stay away from Lazy8 and those seeds)!

What's everyone doing for Labor Day?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I can see a new TV show coming from this.....The Lancaster Hillbillies.
> Who you gonna get to play Ellie Mae?


Bob K of course


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bob K of course


Why didn't I see that one coming...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

He's back.....


----------



## Lazy 8

How much of that NOKO quickiewater did you drink anyhow?


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bob K of course


Oh man, that was low.  I'm deeply offended.


----------



## Lazy 8

missed the boat, fell in the water and pert near drowned.

But you do have a point pilgrim about waiting till after bow season.
I suppose we can postpone all this till after bow season if Sherm promises to stay away from Lazy8 and those seeds. At this 



Case closed till after bow season(if Sherm agrees to stay away from Lazy8 and those seeds)!

What's everyone doing for Labor Day?[/QUOTE]

I'm making a dry rub outta some smashed seeds and smoking some mutton,,,,,,err I mean pork. Yea, thats the ticket,,,,,, pork.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Oh man, that was low.  I'm deeply offended.


Sorry...


----------



## fastwater

Hey Lazy...you been over to the OGF Comedy Corner and checked out that thread by waterfox that is dedicated to you.
He done made you a STAR.


----------



## kayak1979

...


----------



## backfar

With respect for bow season, im going to do the best I can at holding the 17 buddies i had with me that tragic day fastwaters trailer was violated to hold back on testimonies.... this next several months will be used to have this case investigated to the fullest of the law... make sure you continue your treatments fastwater... get well soon friend...


----------



## Lazy 8

kayak1979 said:


> Just out of curiosity does anyone think that any of the brown trout that are in the upper Clearfork section of the Mohican ever stray into Pleasant Hill Lake?


Dude, I think you're prolly right!
But do you know what's ironic about your post? First of all, I love it, but there are those that have the gonads to call me the derailer? 
I hope you catch all the brown trout your freezer will hold! Good luck dude! Tight lines my friend!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hey Lazy...you been over to the OGF Comedy Corner and checked out that thread by waterfox that is dedicated to you.
> He done made you a STAR.


Hey Jack. I already was a star.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Jack. I already was a star.


No doubt about it!!!
But your like Elvis now...they are telling true life events about you.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Dude, I think you're prolly right!
> But do you know what's ironic about your post? First of all, I love it, but there are those that have the gonads to call me the derailer?
> I hope you catch all the brown trout your freezer will hold! Good luck dude! Tight lines my friend!


Yes...how dare they!

Did you get your dry rub made outta your 'silly' seeds?


----------



## lustofcrappies

Lazy 8 said:


> Ah hah, we'll need that piece of Toastfish as evidence.
> Also, we don't really see what all the fuss is about, a body shop dude will good skills could pound those dents out and make her gud as new
> 
> ALWAYS REMEMBER THE NANNY CAM! NANNY CAM DON'T LIE!


unless it was hacked by Russians


----------



## FOSR

What will I do for Labor Day? You bet your blooming petunias I'll be at the Greek Festival.

https://www.columbusgreekfestival.com/


----------



## Saugeye Tom

If a synchronised swimmer drowns.....do they all drown??


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> If a synchronised swimmer drowns.....do they all drown??


----------



## lustofcrappies

Saugeye Tom said:


> If a synchronised swimmer drowns.....do they all drown??


if the synchronized swimmer drowns it is only because they became out of sync and the others will swim past them lol


----------



## PromiseKeeper

If a man says something that his wife doesn't hear, is he still wrong?


----------



## backfar

To answer your question promisekeeper.... of course the man was/is wrong!!! always,always,always wrong!!! And another thing, the WIFE did hear what the husband said...always.... they can hear what your thinking also... and dreaming....and....well you know


----------



## FOSR

The farmer hauls his sack of grain to the mill.

The Miller asks, Why did you bother bringing this half-full sack?

The farmer says My stupid wife can't even tie a knot in a sack! I had to tie it again five times on the way here!


----------



## fastwater

backfar said:


> To answer your question promisekeeper.... of course the man was/is wrong!!! always,always,always wrong!!! And another thing, the WIFE did hear what the husband said...always.... they can hear what your thinking also... and dreaming....and....well you know


This should be made a 'sticky'.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> If a man says something that his wife doesn't hear, is he still wrong?


of course


----------



## PromiseKeeper

if Timbo sends someone a bag of seeds, is it Uncle Sherm's fault?


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> if Timbo sends someone a bag of seeds, is it Uncle Sherm's fault?


No! But Timbo keeps Uncle Sherms head tore up with those seeds and makes Sherm think its his fault.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I think they both have gone incognito. Its wayyyyy too quiet on here. I dont buy the whole bow season thing


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> I think they both have gone incognito. Its wayyyyy too quiet on here. I dont buy the whole bow season thing


Has been awfully quite. Especially Sherm. Think they are plotting against us?
Or maybe they left without us and went to NK behind our backs and are there eating donuts with lil Kimmie.


----------



## FOSR

Don't knock those fermented squid donuts, they make a perfect morning-after eye opener along with a Bloody Mary.


----------



## sherman51

I'm back! just want to let anyone concerned know that my dream team of lawyers advised me to file for bankruptcy. so that's where I've been taking care of that. the federal judge granted my bankruptcy and said if anyone harasses me about any money being owed they are guilty of a federal crime and could be arrested. my credit rating just went to 0 but I don't owe anybody anything from here on out. and this is the last thing I have to say on this subject.

on a more serous note my wifes uncle just passed away. they are going to have his funeral sat in tenn. so we are leaving fri after my wife's doctors appointment. and have to return sun because I have a doctors appointment on mon morning. some good news he got saved about 2 months before he got sick. I have known him since the mid 60's and he was in his 70's when he passed. and as long as I've known him he has been a great person. the worst thing I know of him doing was him and another friend and me would drink a couple of beers and smoke a swisher sweet when we were out looking for a drag race back in the day. after we got out of drag racing I never seen or heard of him even drinking a beer. but he hadn't been saved until a few months ago. now his wife and sons has been saved for many yrs. as a matter of fact his oldest son is a preacher at a local church. about 2 weeks after he got sick his black lab died then about a month later he died.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Shem,
Sorry to hear of your loss. Please pass along condolences to your wife. The news of his salvation is awesome! Now he is better than he's ever been! Travel safely.

At least if you're bankrupt you wont be writing any checks for more seeds! 
Scott


----------



## backfar

condolences to the family and thankful he was saved...


----------



## fastwater

Condolences to you all Sherm.
It is such great news that he was saved. Like PromiseKeeper said, we know he is now in a much better place. 
Will be praying for you guys.
Take care and safe travels.


----------



## lustofcrappies

Condolences to the family Sherm. He is in a better place now


----------



## bobk

Sorry to read about the passing of a family member Sherman. Safe travels.


----------



## KaGee

Sorry on both fronts Sherman.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I too am sorry for your loss......and bankruptcy. Ill never get paid now....Glad you are back Sherm T.


----------



## sherman51

you all are great guys. thank you all.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Well somebody has to get this thread back off the tracks.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> Well somebody has to get this thread back off the tracks.


Thanks for posting that FOSR...was interesting!
I think I saw Lazy8 in that one dance routine twirling a flag. 
Maybe this is why we have not heard from him in awhile.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I saw him right at the end trying to edit film


----------



## sherman51

maybe he's been smoking his own seeds.

had a great trip down and back to tenn for uncle toby's funeral. he had a wonderful send off. the preacher didn't really give a sermon like most preachers do. but instead he talked about some of the good things the man had done. and about how he got saved. it was a very good way to send him off.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

welcome back Sherm


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> welcome back Sherm


Yes...this place just isn't the same without Uncle Sherm.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

yawwwwnnnnn do I hear a train about to derail?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> yawwwwnnnnn do I hear a train about to derail?


YOU CAN'T HAVE TRAIN AND SHEEP IN THE SAME THREAD WITH FASTWATER AROUND


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU CAN'T HAVE TRAIN AND SHEEP IN THE SAME THREAD WITH FASTWATER AROUND


 Hey...I resemble that remark!

Where in the heck did Lazy8 go?
PK, you didn't send uncle Guido to visit him did you?


----------



## FOSR




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hey...I resemble that remark!
> 
> Where in the heck did Lazy8 go?
> PK, you didn't send uncle Guido to visit him did you?


I think uncle timbo is incognito but still lurking around just waiting for one of us to slip up then he is going to pounce on us. then again he just may have took kimmie some of those wonderful sheep, LOL. 3 cheers for uncle timbo.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

I'm sure you are right Sherm. He's most likely lurking about. And it sure would be nice to hear a shout out from him. 

If lazy did take lil Kimmie some sheep, on the positive side, maybe 
those sheep are infected with 'Johnes disease' and lil Kimmie gets it. That way lil Kimmie will spend all his time on the toilet and changing his clothes from pooping his pants that he won't have time to further his attempts at starting WW3. 
Sadly, IMO, if Lazy's infected sheep do not do the trick with lil Kimmie, I'm afraid that Kimmie is going to get what he has been begging for. And it's going to be sooner than we think. Especially since that fool fired yet another rocket over Japan just days after the last sanctions were put against NK.
I just don't see Japan not retaliating militarily since this is the second rocket fired across the bow of their ship. And...I can't say I would blame them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I think uncle timbo is incognito but still lurking around just waiting for one of us to slip up then he is going to pounce on us. then again he just may have took kimmie some of those wonderful sheep, LOL. 3 cheers for uncle timbo.
> sherman


My people are watching him...He's incognito at this point.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I just called Uncle Guido and it went straight to voice mail. Seems to be a pattern forming don't ya think?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Now its all beginning to make sense...


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Now its all beginning to make sense...
> 
> View attachment 245494



Hmmm...you don't s'pose he's hid out in Sherms sheep barn with those seed catalogs do ya?
Sherm, you better check your barn for evidence of seed catalogs.


----------



## sherman51

he cant just abandon us, he started this silly thread. as long as uncle tom is keeping an eye on him he wont linger far.

I did hear a loud commotion down in my sheep barn the other night but didn't think anything about it. the next day I checked the old faithful nanny can and all it showed was a dark figure sneaking around the stalls.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Who can I get some seeds from?


----------



## FOSR

Ever since I stole the .095 line out of Lazy8's weed eater, his yard has gotten out of hand.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOSR said:


> Ever since I stole the .095 line out of Lazy8's weed eater, his yard has gotten out of hand.
> 
> View attachment 245507


lmao sure is purty!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> lmao sure is purty!


Leave it alone Tom.
That's not the same stuff we smoked back in the day.
Will have your eyes lookin like this....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Leave it alone Tom.
> That's not the same stuff we smoked back in the day.
> Will have your eyes lookin like this....


A full team headed to fosr's house..look out Alex...


----------



## waterfox

alleged wv girls


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PORN....ILLEGAL.!!


----------



## FOSR

My new job didn't last long.


----------



## sherman51

its time for me to winterize my boat. I'm done with the big boat this yr and may be done with my small boat. it just seems I do this earlier ever yr.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Alex,
That sure bring back some memories. I used to run one of those lifts! I've had pallets fall down, but that crash might just ruin a persons day!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Sherm, 
Although I liked your post, I hate to see you quit so early!


----------



## FOSR

PK, I've run forklifts, too but never had any major accident. You sure can make some big mistakes with those. The people at the Marzetti plant had a story about a guy who made a turn with an elevated pallet of four 55-gallon drums of pickle relish. Whoosh.

Meanwhile at the place I'm working now, someone tried to break in by crashing a truck into the loading dock door. They would have succeeded except the forklift was parked right there. It must have felt pretty solid when they hit that.


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> Sherm,
> Although I liked your post, I hate to see you quit so early!


yeah I just don't do much fall fishing. since my little brother died a few yrs ago I just don't have anyone that wants to fish with me. all my old fishing buddies have passed on or moved away. and any more its a rough job to launch and load the boat.



FOSR said:


> PK, I've run forklifts, too but never had any major accident. You sure can make some big mistakes with those. The people at the Marzetti plant had a story about a guy who made a turn with an elevated pallet of four 55-gallon drums of pickle relish. Whoosh.
> 
> Meanwhile at the place I'm working now, someone tried to break in by crashing a truck into the loading dock door. They would have succeeded except the forklift was parked right there. It must have felt pretty solid when they hit that.


when I was a young kid I worked in a canning factory using a lift truck to set tomatoes up for guys to dump them on the conveyer belt. this new young guy took off across the back lot running wide open on a truck. a couple of minutes later he came walking back. he had tried making a turn going to fast and turned it over. I used the big lot lift truck to get it back on its wheels. the young guy drove it back to where he had got it. he left and was never seen again. I don't know if he was just embarrassed or afraid we would tell the boss on him. the lift truck wasn't hurt and we would have been afraid to tell on him because we had been using them to drag race.
sherman


----------



## ress

I spent over 25 yrs on a forklift. Could pick up a dime off the floor!


----------



## FOSR

There was (is?) a carpet warehouse on Indianola Avenue in Columbus, and they had a lift truck that didn't have forks but instead had a 20-foot spike made to go through the center of a roll of carpet. That thing was out on the street in traffic.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 - Where are you? It's been almost 4 weeks since you posted. Hope everything is good!


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Lazy 8 - Where are you? It's been almost 4 weeks since you posted. Hope everything is good!


Amen!
We sure do miss him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOSR said:


> There was (is?) a carpet warehouse on Indianola Avenue in Columbus, and they had a lift truck that didn't have forks but instead had a 20-foot spike made to go through the center of a roll of carpet. That thing was out on the street in traffic.


carpet DONG


----------



## FOSR

Another thing, the forklifts I drove were electric like the electric cars that are now coming out. The difference between gas and electric is, electric has all of its torque right away without having to rev up like a gas motor. You can leap from a standing start.

Edited to add, here's a German video about workplace safety with Polish subtitles. Give it a few minutes before it gets good.


----------



## ress

Toyota 5000# cap. Propane. Got a brand new one about every 3 yrs. We had one from 1974 that was a beast!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

> I spent over 25 yrs on a forklift. Could pick up a dime off the floor!


We used to have competitions doing that stuff. I once picked up dimes on each fork and put them in a guy's pocket


----------



## PromiseKeeper

> Lazy 8 - Where are you? It's been almost 4 weeks since you posted. Hope everything is good!


Should we set up a go fund me account for bail money?


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> We used to have competitions doing that stuff. I once picked up dimes on each fork and put them in a guy's pocket


...and was able to get the guys keys out of his pocket with the fork at the same time.


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Should we set up a go fund me account for bail money?


We have a great atty. here at OGF with the initials of ST that will most likely take the case for a quart of Haagen-Dazs Rocky Road ice cream.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

fastwater said:


> ...and was able to get the guys keys out of his pocket with the fork at the same time.


only if the fork was magnetized


----------



## FOSR

PromiseKeeper said:


> We used to have competitions doing that stuff.


Then you should like the end of this video


----------



## PromiseKeeper

FOSR said:


> Then you should like the end of this video


I always thought having some fun at work kept morale up and folks actually were more productive. Love the forklift bowling!


----------



## FOSR

i wonder how many tries that took. Must be some good out-takes from that shop. They do seem to have a lot of fun, and promote the company at the same time.


----------



## FOSR

Time to randomize again


----------



## sherman51

I think I might know what happened to lazy. I think little kimmie is after him for planning to assassinate him. he could be in deep cover or they may already be holding him hostage and torturing him for information on the rest of us. or god forbid that he's already been assassinated by kimmie.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I think I might know what happened to lazy. I think little kimmie is after him for planning to assassinate him. he could be in deep cover or they may already be holding him hostage and torturing him for information on the rest of us. or god forbid that he's already been assassinated by kimmie.
> sherman


Hmmm...well...if he's able, just wish he would holler and let us know he's ok.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

yea Lazy, at least let us know youre doing ok! We miss ya,and are here if ya need us!


----------



## Dovans

I had some Thai spicy Rice and ate it in a dark room. Buddy you didnt need to have light to know when you ate one of those peppers. Bangkok Resturant rocks.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

be careful with open flames for a couple of days!


----------



## fastwater

Can't do the spicy stuff much anymore myself. Stomach just won't take it. 
I remember a batch of peppers mom canned many years ago that were the hottest I've ever tasted...and only tried a small bite off the end of one. Don't remember the name of the peppers but she could only use them to cook with.

A brother of mine had spent a couple years overseas and then a couple down in Mexico. When he got home, we were sitting at the table at mom and dads talking. The subject of the food he had been eating came up and hot peppers entered into the conversation. I told him that mom had some in the fridge that he could most likely not eat. Grabbed the jar from the fridge and he sat there and ate almost the whole jar while we were talking saying how good they were.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

nope, I cant do hot like I used to either. I have a couple of Tobasco plants in the garden right now that will turn you inside out!


----------



## waterfox

who thinks they can eat one of my hot peppers
this guy thought he could


----------



## FOSR

I'm ready for another harvest.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Fastwater and Sherm beating the heat


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Fastwater and Sherm beating the heat


Was going great to until Sherm pee'd in the water.


----------



## sherman51

I was 


fastwater said:


> Was going great to until Sherm pee'd in the water.


just doing what my idle sweetwater taught me to do to make sweetwater for my friends to enjoy, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^
You are a good student Charlie Brown!

Have you sent an S.O.S. out to our long lost comrade Lazy8?

Sure wish he would give us a 'heads up' and let us know he's doing okay.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^^^^
> You are a good student Charlie Brown!
> 
> Have you sent an S.O.S. out to our long lost comrade Lazy8?
> 
> Sure wish he would give us a 'heads up' and let us know he's doing okay.


yes I'm starting to really miss the old fart. sure wish he would get back on hear and help me keep you guys in line.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yes I'm starting to really miss the old fart. sure wish he would get back on hear and help me keep you guys in line.
> sherman


Yep...if he comes back think I'm gonna nickname him Sgt. Lazy.


----------



## Ruminator

Getting back to Specgrade's turtles (post # 61), have any of yunz ever ate Russian Turtle Soup?


----------



## sherman51

I think uncle timbo has went the way of the great white snapping turtle.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Maybe it's time for this










but I'm still having fun with it


----------



## fastwater

Ruminator said:


> Getting back to Specgrade's turtles (post # 61), have any of yunz ever ate Russian Turtle Soup?


My Great Uncle was a turtle huntin fool. Always several wash tubs in the backyard with turtles hidden underneath. 
And my Great Aunt could make turtle soup that would make your gums beat your brains out. Can't tell ya if it was Russian or not. Also some fantastic fried turtle and turtle gumbo. 
I remember she would also boil and hand grind certain pieces and make something like a tuna fish spread out of it that was really good. Also used to make pickled turtle chunks.
Come to think about it, have probably eaten turtle and frog legs just about every way there is to fix them.

Been four doe bedding in the backyard every night this week. Think they're chowing down on the persimmons.


----------



## sherman51

back when I was a kid in tenn I was the turtle catcher. I used a pitchfork and would go to a local marsh and look for humps in the muck. then shove the pitchfork down in the muck and most of the time i'd stick a nice turtle. my grandfather would look for ledges and stick his hand under them and bring out turtles by the tail. he always said the turtles would go in head first and he wasn't afraid of getting bit. but I was never sure the turtles knew they were supposed to go in head first, LOL. so I was never brave enough to get turtles this way.
sherman


----------



## Ruminator

The Russian version uses a good quality vodka in place of water.

I wish I could have those memories. Maybe two generations back we did?

Sherm, there's some good YouTube vids of that.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> back when I was a kid in tenn I was the turtle catcher. I used a pitchfork and would go to a local marsh and look for humps in the muck. then shove the pitchfork down in the muck and most of the time i'd stick a nice turtle. my grandfather would look for ledges and stick his hand under them and bring out turtles by the tail. he always said the turtles would go in head first and he wasn't afraid of getting bit. but I was never sure the turtles knew they were supposed to go in head first, LOL. so I was never brave enough to get turtles this way.
> sherman


As a kid, watched my G-Uncle do the same. He'd head down to a couple of his fav. stretches of the Scioto, crawl in the water and start feeling for holes in the bank. Run his arm up in there and pull a turtle out by the tail. Saw him pull some monsters out.
I never had the desire to do the same.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> As a kid, watched my G-Uncle do the same. He'd head down to a couple of his fav. stretches of the Scioto, crawl in the water and start feeling for holes in the bank. Run his arm up in there and pull a turtle out by the tail. Saw him pull some monsters out.
> I never had the desire to do the same.


LOL Ive done it, just be quick and feel for the spikes on the back edge of the shell. If ya feel a smooh edge pull out fast!!! it is a tad un nerving....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

WHERE IS LAZY 8


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> LOL Ive done it, just be quick and feel for the spikes on the back edge of the shell. If ya feel a smooh edge pull out fast!!! it is a tad un nerving....


Uncle Bill must of had some good feelers either that or he was awfully fast cause he had all his digits the day he died.



Saugeye Tom said:


> WHERE IS LAZY 8


Maybe he went turtle hunting and didn't pull his hand out fast enough.

Ooohhh where oohhh where has our Lazy8 gone...
Oohhh where oohhh where has he gone???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Uncle Bill must of had some good feelers either that or he was awfully fast cause he had all his digits the day he died.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he went turtle hunting and didn't pull his hand out fast enough.


The spikes are big Stacy


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> The spikes are big Stacy


Hmmm...my luck, I would get a deformed turtle with spikes front and back.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I think I found Lazy 8!


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> I think I found Lazy 8!



By golly....I think you got em PK. 
Could tell cause I think I saw a seed in his tooth.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Bill must of had some good feelers either that or he was awfully fast cause he had all his digits the day he died.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he went turtle hunting and didn't pull his hand out fast enough.
> 
> Ooohhh where oohhh where has our Lazy8 gone...
> Oohhh where oohhh where has he gone???


why did he leave us here all alone?? we thought we had found a true friend but he found a new friend and pluuuut he was gone.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> WHERE IS LAZY 8


 I hope he is ok...He hasn't posted since late August. Hopefully a friend of his will give us an update.


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> My Great Uncle was a turtle huntin fool. Always several wash tubs in the backyard with turtles hidden underneath.
> And my Great Aunt could make turtle soup that would make your gums beat your brains out. Can't tell ya if it was Russian or not. Also some fantastic fried turtle and turtle gumbo.
> I remember she would also boil and hand grind certain pieces and make something like a tuna fish spread out of it that was really good. Also used to make pickled turtle chunks.
> Come to think about it, have probably eaten turtle and frog legs just about every way there is to fix them.
> 
> Been four doe bedding in the backyard every night this week. Think they're chowing down on the persimmons.


It is now bow season uncle fastwater. You're just protecting your plants from the evil vegetarians


----------



## fastwater

lustofcrappies said:


> It is now bow season uncle fastwater. You're just protecting your plants from the evil vegetarians


Am currently backed up on getting wood in for the winter at this point. No time to hunt just yet...but...soon come.


----------



## sherman51

this thread has gone to pot without lazy. he must have stopped using ogf for some reason. he hasn't posted anything for some time now. haven't even got him on the nanny cam, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> this thread has gone to pot without lazy. he must have stopped using ogf for some reason. he hasn't posted anything for some time now. haven't even got him on the nanny cam, LOL.
> sherman


Oh NooooNooo..he has escaped the nanny cam. That's not good!
Sure wish our buddy would check in and let us know he's ok and that we're all thinking of him.


----------



## backfar

I think lazy has deer season on his plate now?? Hopefully he will check in soon and share pics of a monster buck he got


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey mods...any help here?????


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I think we at least owe it to Uncle Tim to take this thread to 1000 posts


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey mods...any help here?????


Worth repeating.... HELP Mods.???


----------



## FOSR

Then it's up to us to derail the thread.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

947....lets her her to 1000 for the ol 8 ball


----------



## Snakecharmer

949 and counting......Come back Lazy.......


----------



## fastwater

We need him back here ASAP.
Us coyotes are out of control:


----------



## PromiseKeeper

how long did it take you to find that pic of Sherm????


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> how long did it take you to find that pic of Sherm????



This was a surveillance pics. taken of him while gathering intel. for upcoming boat trial.
I think he and Lazy had just messed with some of those funny seeds.


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> how long did it take you to find that pic of Sherm????


you guys are just jealous!!! but to get real I'm jealous of that puppy myself. sure wish I could still jump around like that. if I tried doing something like that i'd fall flat on my face.
sherman


----------



## T-180

I gotta get me some of those seeds !!!


----------



## T-180

Did you know that a large group of crows is called a murder ?? Wonder why ..........


----------



## backfar

Maybe lazy is waiting on the browns to win to come outa hiding?


----------



## T-180

backfar said:


> Maybe lazy is waiting on the browns to win to come outa hiding?


You're saying that we may never see him again ?!!!


----------



## backfar

Hopefully we wont have to wait until next year for preseason games for lazy to come out???? Hope he has a huge supply of seeds....


----------



## FOSR

You guys need to learn to respect the privacy of others.


----------



## fastwater

backfar said:


> Maybe lazy is waiting on the browns to win to come outa hiding?


You may be onto something backfar....but I surely hope not.
More Intel pics. of Lazy and uncle Sherm...


----------



## FOSR




----------



## FOSR




----------



## FOSR




----------



## Snakecharmer

FOSR said:


>


Thanks Sheldon!


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


>


Warning:
You may want to get some of Lazy's seeds before watching this one.


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## buckeyebowman

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks Sheldon!


Ha! Beat me to it! I thought this was right up Sheldon Cooper's alley! 



fastwater said:


> Warning:
> You may want to get some of Lazy's seeds before watching this one.


True that! 

Also, if you like acoustic guitar look up Leo Kottke's performance of _The Last Steam Engine Train_.


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


>



Hmmm...Just like I can't find Lazy 8, couldn't find the bear or the rest of the animals either.
Getting to feel like that old Indian chief that was in the movie 'Outlaw Josey Wales' .


----------



## FOSR

Might as well throw this in


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> Might as well throw this in


Ok! That does it FOSR.
The next vid. you get the urge to post, before doing so...
*..."JUST SAY NO"!!! *


----------



## fastwater

Went deer hunting the other day and saw nothing.
I think Lazy has kidnapped all the deer,left and taken them with him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wth....trains again


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wth....trains again


NO!!!
NO MORE TRAIN VIDS!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Went deer hunting the other day and saw nothing.
> I think Lazy has kidnapped all the deer,left and taken them with him.


I think maybe lazy has switched from sheep to deer so he wont get caught on the nanny cam, LOL. can you just picture this the next time you go hunting? you see a big bodied deer coming through the woods but when it steps out it has lazy from the waist up and a deer body, LOL. poor lazy he gets stoned even when he's not here, LOL.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## FOSR

I knew some people who had some deer. They don't like to be stroked or petted like dogs or horses. Put a hand on them and they'll shrink away.

They were growing peppers, too. I started eating one and it was too hot for me (that's saying something). I offered it to the doe and she ate it our of my hand, seeds and all.

Oh well, let's see what I can do to the thread this time.

Here's a Soviet-era children's book cover from Lithuania. The title translates as First Day [to school]. See the eager boys in their snappy uniforms with a stylish cravat and waving a red flag (cheap 2-color printing) the girl bringing flowers, all helped along by a cheery Comrade who is carrying a machine gun. Ah those were the days.









_



_


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I think maybe lazy has switched from sheep to deer so he wont get caught on the nanny cam, LOL. can you just picture this the next time you go hunting? you see a big bodied deer coming through the woods but when it steps out it has lazy from the waist up and a deer body, LOL. poor lazy he gets stoned even when he's not here, LOL.
> sherman





PromiseKeeper said:


>


Thanks for that thought...I am now scarred for life and my hunting will never be the same.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Alex,
Did they walk 2 miles in the snow to and from school like we did, both ways uphill?


----------



## FOSR

I just thought it was funny that a chaperone should carry a machine gun, as if Evil Capitalist Swine might attack at any moment. Can't be too careful.

Sigh. Not as funny as it was, after various shootings. Kind of like the fun has gone out of fireworks displays because it sounds like combat.

Well, we can at least take action to protect our precious bodily fluids. Have you ever heard of flouridation?

Sterling Hayden and Peter Sellers: "They have neither the time, the training, nor the inclination to strategic thought."


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> Alex,
> Did they walk 2 miles in the snow to and from school like we did, both ways uphill?


it was 3 miles each way for me, bare footed, up hill both ways. have you ever heard of spook hill in florida? it doesn't have anything on our hill down in tenn.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Lee Van Cleef, Eli Wallach and Clint Eastwood


----------



## backfar

I wonder if Chuck Norris walked to school? Or did the school walk to Chuck Norris? Just a thought


----------



## Slatebar




----------



## FOSR

backfar said:


> I wonder if Chuck Norris walked to school? Or did the school walk to Chuck Norris? Just a thought


If you work in an office with Chuck Norris, never ask him for the 3-hole punch.


----------



## fastwater

backfar said:


> I wonder if Chuck Norris walked to school? Or did the school walk to Chuck Norris? Just a thought


Questions like these are the very reason we need Lazy back here so badly.
He always has exactly the right answer to these mind boggling, complex scenarios...


----------



## Workingman

Maybe lazy put the Vaseline on the wrong side of the doorknob and got himself and Mrs 8 stuck!


----------



## buckeyebowman

FOSR said:


> I just thought it was funny that a chaperone should carry a machine gun, as if Evil Capitalist Swine might attack at any moment. Can't be too careful.
> 
> Sigh. Not as funny as it was, after various shootings. Kind of like the fun has gone out of fireworks displays because it sounds like combat.
> 
> Well, we can at least take action to protect our precious bodily fluids. Have you ever heard of flouridation?
> 
> Sterling Hayden and Peter Sellers: "They have neither the time, the training, nor the inclination to strategic thought."


Amazing this should show up today. Listened to the Dan Patrick radio show and one of the tangents they got off on, was great movie endings. A caller brought up _Dr. Strangelove_ and Slim Pickens riding the bomb down!


----------



## fastwater

Workingman said:


> Maybe lazy put the Vaseline on the wrong side of the doorknob and got himself and Mrs 8 stuck!


Hmmm...never thought about that possibility. 
By now poor fellar probably looks like one of them starving Ethiopian refugees.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Who is this


----------



## fastwater

Hey stranger!
This is 'chainsaws are us'. 

Good to hear from you.
Thought ole Lazy may have kidnapped you.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Working 14 to 16 hrs a day...ill call u soon


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Working 14 to 16 hrs a day...ill call u soon


----------



## lustofcrappies

OK I have issued an APB for Uncle Timbo. He should've stopped this madness by now


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 is close by....i feel it


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lazy 8 is close by....i feel it


yeah I think he is just lurking in the background laughing at us for being so worried about what has happened to him.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

And when he returns, he will unveil the mystery of the epic 'white turtle'.
Will be a moment of great euphoria for all.


----------



## FOSR

Sunday morning


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> Sunday morning
> 
> View attachment 249141


Used to be me...I remember those days just like they were yesterday. And DO NOT miss them a bit!

Thankfully, with plenty of help from above, I don't torture myself like that anymore.
Now I actually enjoy getting up on Sunday's and sitting thinking of just how Blessed I am....minus the sore head.
*
Also, thinking that since it was Promisekeepers idea to take this thread to 1000 posts in honor of Lazy that we should all give PK the privilege of posting the 1000th post.

Your up PK...*


----------



## 9Left

How are you able ti tell
these posts are numbered? cant see that...


----------



## bruce

I jump in on 1001 just to say. I hope Lazy8 is ok. It was 8/26/17 when we last herd from him.


----------



## fastwater

9Left said:


> How are you able ti tell
> these posts are numbered? cant see that...


On my iPad There's a dark Blue line at the top of every new post that separates each post.
On the far left in that dark blue line written in white is the date and time of new post. On the far right in the blue line written in white is the # of that new post.
Your 1000th post was written today at 3:25PM.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Thanks Fastwater.
Although it's 1003, I just want to tell you guys how blessed I am by your friendship and compassion for fellow outdoorsmen. How blessed we are to be able to enjoy God's creation, use it to put food on our tables, and teach future generations about the great outdoors!
Scott


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Thanks Fastwater.
> Although it's 1003, I just want to tell you guys how blessed I am by your friendship and compassion for fellow outdoorsmen. How blessed we are to be able to enjoy God's creation, use it to put food on our tables, and teach future generations about the great outdoors!
> Scott


We are surely Blessed indeed!


----------



## FOSR

So, shall we keep it going? Unless the mods think it's enough. We could use a goofy relief valve especially with winter coming.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> So, shall we keep it going? Unless the mods think it's enough. We could use a goofy relief valve especially with winter coming.
> 
> View attachment 249199


Absolutely we gotta keep it going!


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey y'all, what's going on?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey y'all, what's going on?


Glad to see you are still kicking...Had us worried.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks SC! Fastwawa gave me a buzz. As I told him, I guess I was just so busy going back and forth between here and WV helping the Mother-in-law I just dropped out. That and holding down my job.
Like I told him, you know you're just too dang busy when you didn't even get a fishing license this season. That's a first.


----------



## Lazy 8

Glad to see this ol things still here. Thanks everybody.
I haven't had a chance to read back posts yet, but in time, I'll try to catch up.
I want to that you all for being so concerned about me. After what Fastwater told me, you guy's touched me.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Uncle Timbo! Sure is good to see you back! I've picked on Sherm so much that he was about to write me out of his will. Now I can redistribute the harassment. We've been praying for you buddy! Hope Mom in law is doing ok. Next time apply for a leave of absence before ya go AWOL.


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Uncle Timbo! Sure is good to see you back! I've picked on Sherm so much that he was about to write me out of his will. Now I can redistribute the harassment. We've been praying for you buddy! Hope Mom in law is doing ok. Next time apply for a leave of absence before ya go AWOL.


Hey PK! How you doing brother! You still conducting that train? 
Poor ol Shermie. You all prolly got that boy picked clean to the bone by now.
Thanks for the Welcome Wagon. Sorry I've been gone so long.


----------



## fastwater

Shoooe-wee son...look what the cat dragged in! 
Whilst you were gone, missed ya like a smelly speckled pup that went and runned off.
Welcome back!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Shoooe-wee son...look what the cat dragged in!
> Whilst you were gone, missed ya like a smelly speckled pup that went and runned off.
> Welcome back!


Thanks Fastwawa! Right back atche! I feel like Norm walking in Cheers.


----------



## fastwater

I'm just glad you reported back before PK put Cousin Guido on the case.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I'm just glad you reported back before PK put Cousin Guido on the case.


I thought Guido and Rocket Boy were shacking up?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Questions like these are the very reason we need Lazy back here so badly.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize the Boogie Man looks under his bed for Chuck Norris?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I thought Guido and Rocket Boy were shacking up?


They were...but I think they have parted company and now Guido sees this guy:









See...I told you guys Lazy would know the answer to the Chuck Norris question.


----------



## backfar

Welcome back Lazy....


----------



## ress

I'am not even in the loop but was wondering if things were going to be ok with Lazy. You guys are a fun read!


----------



## T-180

Welcome back Tim !!! You had us seriously worried for some time. And, just in time for winter & the crazy bickering that goes on.
Need an outlet like this thread now & then, whatever the heck this thread was about.


----------



## sherman51

sure is good to know you didn't die and leave me here all alone with all these vultures. now that you've been resurrected from the not living you can give me a little help with these guys, LOL. I thought this thread was going to go by the wayside for awhile, but we kept it alive.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning you bunch of Derailors.
I want to thank everybody again for being so concerned about me. When Fastwater told me he was checking the obituaries, that really touched me. I guess I didn't know I'd be missed THAT much. You all have truly humbled me. I know what you're thinking, blah, blah, blah. Right?


----------



## backfar

Sherm sure did take a beating while you where on vacation Lazy... But sherm held his own...


----------



## Lazy 8

T-180 said:


> Welcome back Tim !!! You had us seriously worried for some time. And, just in time for winter & the crazy bickering that goes on.
> Need an outlet like this thread now & then, whatever the heck this thread was about.


Thanks Brother! I still Don't have that quiver! I'm on a waiting list of sorts.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey y'all, what's going on?


I did not tell anyone the bail amount.....one hand washes the other


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> sure is good to know you didn't die and leave me here all alone with all these vultures. now that you've been resurrected from the not living you can give me a little help with these guys, LOL. I thought this thread was going to go by the wayside for awhile, but we kept it alive.
> sherman


Hey Brother Sherm, It's good to be back. A little buddy named Quickywawa said you were in deep doodoo. We'll, there's a new Sheriff in town and he brought a big shovel. No more taking crap from these yayhoo's!


----------



## Workingman

Been checking every day to see if timbo would appear, I'm smiling this morning! Well, at least until I get to work.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I did not tell anyone the bail amount.....one hand washes the other


Thanks ST! I'm not sure It's ethical, but once Fast wawa gets to NOKO he'll figure, it all out!

Boys, I gotta go run some errands, see you later...


----------



## Lazy 8

Workingman said:


> Been checking every day to see if timbo would appear, I'm smiling this morning! Well, at least until I get to work.


God Bless you Brother!


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> I'am not even in the loop but was wondering if things were going to be ok with Lazy. You guys are a fun read!


Well...jump on in the 'loop' and join in on the insanity.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> I did not tell anyone the bail amount.....one hand washes the other


LOL!!! your not trying to tell us timbo has been on an extended trip to the pokey with our friend bubba are you??
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks ST! I'm not sure It's ethical, but once Fast wawa gets to NOKO he'll figure, it all out!
> 
> Boys, I gotta go run some errands, see you later...


Hmmm...got something for that muppet looking, fish head eatin 'Kimmie Poo' that AJAX won't take off.


----------



## waterfox

good to see you back lazy 8
thought you went the way of popcorn sutton when you got caught with those seeds


----------



## FOSR

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...got something for that *muppet looking*, fish head eatin 'Kimmie Poo' that AJAX won't take off.


You nailed it. I was wondering, why does that weird haircut look familiar?


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> You nailed it. I was wondering, why does that weird haircut look familiar?


Yep...that's exactly who he reminds me of. 
Or this guy(sorry for the insult Walter the muppet):


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Jump right in ress, we need all the help we can get!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

backfar said:


> Sherm sure did take a beating while you where on vacation Lazy... But sherm held his own...


The beatings will continue until morale improves.


----------



## Lazy 8

waterfox said:


> good to see you back lazy 8
> thought you went the way of popcorn sutton when you got caught with those seeds


Oh heck no, I just mentioned how tight Saugeye Tom and I are and they turned me loose. They said, oh he'll no, not that, One Man Dream Team! 

As a matter of fact, I started cultivating a new crop today. Consider it a Surplus or Bumper Crop.
This was a good season and Mother Nature sure did her part. Seeds Galore!


----------



## FOSR

Wait, something's wrong, this thread is getting back on the tracks. Gotta fix that.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

has anyone done anything totally crazy... like maybe fishing?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishing.....hmmmmm


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> has anyone done anything totally crazy... like maybe fishing?


after all the rain here in central Indiana the BLACK CRAPPIE are biting in my back yard. just cast out from the back patio.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

No fishing...or hunting!

Was asking myself the other day, how in the world can someone be retired and still not seem to find the time to fish or hunt? Especially, knowing that when I was working I had time to do plenty of both and still get everything done I do now.
Usually by this time of year, I always have one deer processed and in the freezer and working on #2. Had time this year for one morning set and that's been it. And the few hours I was out there, did nothing but think of all the work I could be getting done.
But...due to a few aches and pains this summer, I wasn't able to do things like get all my wood done for this winter. Put me kinda behind the 8 ball. That project is just about 2cord from being done. Then, come whatever, I'll be focused on deer hunting. Already made plans to travel to a few different parts of the state for shotgun and m/l seasons hunting with a few long time pals.
Really looking forward to these hunts.

Next fishing trip will most likely be this spring.
And there will be a special one in May to Lake Saint Clair that will be spent with a few other great pals.
Can't wait!!!


----------



## ress

fastwater said:


> Well...jump on in the 'loop' and join in on the insanity.


Just thinking I'll sit back and read and leave the jabbing to the experts!


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Lazy 8

Hey FOSR, is that Rocket Boy's Out-to-Lunch sign?


----------



## FOSR

That was at the water treatment plant.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> No fishing...or hunting!
> 
> Was asking myself the other day, how in the world can someone be retired and still not seem to find the time to fish or hunt? Especially, knowing that when I was working I had time to do plenty of both and still get everything done I do now.
> Usually by this time of year, I always have one deer processed and in the freezer and working on #2. Had time this year for one morning set and that's been it. And the few hours I was out there, did nothing but think of all the work I could be getting done.
> But...due to a few aches and pains this summer, I wasn't able to do things like get all my wood done for this winter. Put me kinda behind the 8 ball. That project is just about 2cord from being done. Then, come whatever, I'll be focused on deer hunting. Already made plans to travel to a few different parts of the state for shotgun and m/l seasons hunting with a few long time pals.
> Really looking forward to these hunts.
> 
> Next fishing trip will most likely be this spring.
> And there will be a special one in May to Lake Saint Clair that will be spent with a few other great pals.
> Can't wait!!!


Slacker! Get that wood cut. Hurry up I need you to then cut me some wood.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Slacker! Get that wood cut. Hurry up I need you to then cut me some wood.


"Slacker" is what me mind keeps calling me body. 

My wood is just about done. Have about 6-7 logs in a pile to work up and 4-5 trees left to take down and work up around the edge of the yard and that's it.

Name the time Bob and we'll get er done.
PM sent!


----------



## bobk

Lol, slacker is my middle name every morning.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Lol, slacker is my middle name every morning.


amen to that brother.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I've come to a conclusion, this whole thang is like the show Seinfield, or like I said before, a soap opera. Peeps tune in everyday to hear the continuing saga. 

Today we find Fastwawa catching grief from Bobk for being a no-good-for-nothing Slacker. Fastwawa is going to end up buying his wood outside 7-11 every time he buys a bottle of MD 20-20.
Tune in tomorrow when we here Saugeye Tom say, I'm tired of bailing that boy's %@&* outta the pokey!


----------



## FOSR

I switch over to MD 10-30 for winter.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I've come to a conclusion, this whole thang is like the show Seinfield, or like I said before, a soap opera. Peeps tune in everyday to hear the continuing saga.
> 
> Today we find Fastwawa catching grief from Bobk for being a no-good-for-nothing Slacker. Fastwawa is going to end up buying his wood outside 7-11 every time he buys a bottle of MD 20-20.
> Tune in tomorrow when we here Saugeye Tom say, I'm tired of bailing that boy's %@&* outta the pokey!


Lamo, now that's funny stuff.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> I switch over to MD 10-30 for winter.


Or is that...MD 10w30?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I've come to a conclusion, this whole thang is like the show Seinfield, or like I said before, a soap opera. Peeps tune in everyday to hear the continuing saga.
> 
> Today we find Fastwawa catching grief from Bobk for being a no-good-for-nothing Slacker. Fastwawa is going to end up buying his wood outside 7-11 every time he buys a bottle of MD 20-20.
> Tune in tomorrow when we here Saugeye Tom say, I'm tired of bailing that boy's %@&* outta the pokey!


Found out it was just easier to take the $ I was spending on the wood and buy more MD. Once you get all loopy eyed you don't feel the cold anyway.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I've come to a conclusion, this whole thang is like the show Seinfield, or like I said before, a soap opera. Peeps tune in everyday to hear the continuing saga.
> 
> Today we find Fastwawa catching grief from Bobk for being a no-good-for-nothing Slacker. Fastwawa is going to end up buying his wood outside 7-11 every time he buys a bottle of MD 20-20.
> Tune in tomorrow when we here Saugeye Tom say, I'm tired of bailing that boy's %@&* outta the pokey!


I' tired of springing that boys a$$ out A the pokey


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I' tired of springing that boys a$$ out A the pokey


I think he needs to be punished. 
Maybe a day spent on the boat fishing without any line on his reel this coming spring is in order.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I think he needs to be punished.
> Maybe a day spent on the boat fishing without any line on his reel this coming spring is in order.


I had a couple of friends down in tenn that fished a lot together on dale hollow for the white bass run. they were always messing with each other. one night they went fishing and every time the one guy would hook a fish his hook would break off of his jig. come to find out the other guy had caught him sleeping and took a file and filed almost all the way through his hooks. but didn't tell him about doing it until the next day while they were in the marina and he was complaining to everyone about how sorry the jigs were that he was using. something like that would be even better than making him fish without line.
sherman


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Lazy 8

I woulda been so pissed at my buddy for doing that to my hooks!
FOSR - I love your videos!
I was on a construction job years ago and there were 2 electricians playing pranks on each other. Well......ol Uncle Timbo got in there and played some pranks on them, making it looked like the other one did it. This went on for 2-3 weeks until they caught onto me and doubled up on me!


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


>


Saw these guys for real on a trip a couple years ago coming back from my brothers house up in Michigan. Was more than crazy. I pulled into a gas station about 20mi from the Ohio border and there was about a dozen of them in there fueling up. Some left before me, some right after. The ones that left after me blew by me on the freeway like I was sitting still.
Called my nephew that's a Michigan State Police and he said told me who they were and that MSP knew they were coming through Michigan headed towards Ohio. Told me that there were about a half dozen OSP's waiting on them just across the state line.
As I crossed into Ohio, I saw the OSP's sitting there in the median but didn't see any of the Gumball Rally drivers stopped. Guess the Rally fellas had their radios on as well.


----------



## FOSR

fastwater said:


> Saw these guys for real on a trip a couple years ago



I think I have, too, or it was some kind of rally, on I-70 west headed for indiana. We got passed by a long line of fast cars, some of them plastered with decals. Then a few miles later they would all be pulled over onto the shoulder for some reason, some of them even backing up on the shoulder to join the others for a roadside conference. Then they would all zoom by again. This happened three times. I guess they finally got somewhere.


----------



## ress

Last year a rally came in town and stayed a day and over night. It was all pre 1930's cars. Quite a few early 1900's. Several steamers and I talked to one driver that had a car that he used cooking oil to fuel the car. There were around 200 of them. They held a car show on main street so people could check them out. Couple old police cars that were all restored. Can't remember the name of the group.


----------



## Lazy 8

We were on the Lancaster by-pass last week going the speed limit - 70, when this Grand Am passed us at a pretty good clip. About a minute later a Sheriff's Deputy car passed us and then we caught up and saw they had nabbed him.
The thing is, I never even saw the Deputy's car at all until he passed us. Not that it would of mattered, I think 70 mph is plenty fast enough.


----------



## FOSR

A few years ago there were news stories about street racing here on the west side of Columbus, they were racing on I-70 and people got killed in crashes. They would pull stunts like blocking all lanes to make some open space for a race. They posted videos. Either they've stopped that or else it no longer makes the news.

If you want to see some crazy poop, look up some of the ghost rider videos.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Ok...Who is this? Fastwater? Sherm? Lazy8? FOSR?


----------



## Lazy 8

Looks like FOSR & Lucci? But I need new glasses.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

at least its not me or my legal advisor


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...I bought me some new oars but they do not resemble these.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Ok...Who is this? Fastwater? Sherm? Lazy8? FOSR?
> View attachment 249694


the hair isn't quite white enough for it to be me. but I am jealous of the guy because he is on the water having fun.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> at least its not me or my legal advisor


Yup, the lack of any trolling action was a dead giveaway. 
Fastwawa - didn't you say your legal council got a haircut and a makeover?


----------



## T-180

By haircut & a makeover , you mean enter the witness protection program.


----------



## sherman51

happy thanksgiving to all you misfits on this thread.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Happy Thanksgiving! I'm thankful for all you derailers


----------



## fastwater

Yes...Happy Thanksgiving to all OGF misfits.


----------



## Lazy 8

Right back at all you degenerates.


----------



## Lazy 8

T-180 said:


> By haircut & a makeover , you mean enter the witness protection program.


More like the, "lawyer protection plan."


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> More like the, "lawyer protection plan."


lazy I think you got them crooks figured out, LOL. with a lawyer like uncle tom there's just no way his clients are going to spend much time in the pokey. that is unless bubba just refuses to let them leave ha ha ha.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> lazy I think you got them crooks figured out, LOL. with a lawyer like uncle tom there's just no way his clients are going to spend much time in the pokey. that is unless bubba just refuses to let them leave ha ha ha.
> sherman


I think I heard Tom say one time - if I defend you and you get time, I'll serve it for you. That's one heck of a testimonial. How can a dude lose?
Wait a minute, is that how he met Big Bubba???


----------



## FOSR

In the canoe, I really do shift forward when we're in the shallows. I'm heavier than my friend so the boat rides lower in the back.

I didn't realize how little freeboard we had until one trip up Whetstone Creek that left a big green algae stain down the sides of the canoe.

Now I'm about 20 pounds lighter so it isn't so bad. But when the boat starts to scrape I get off the seat and kneel ahead of it, which puts more of my weight in the center of the boat, and it will float over where it used to scrape.

We've been paddling that canoe since the mid-1980s.


----------



## Snakecharmer

FOSR said:


> In the canoe, I really do shift forward when we're in the shallows. I'm heavier than my friend so the boat rides lower in the back.
> 
> I didn't realize how little freeboard we had until one trip up Whetstone Creek that left a big green algae stain down the sides of the canoe.
> 
> Now I'm about 20 pounds lighter so it isn't so bad. But when the boat starts to scrape I get off the seat and kneel ahead of it, which puts more of my weight in the center of the boat, and it will float over where it used to scrape.
> 
> We've been paddling that canoe since the mid-1980s.


So you're saying this could be you?


----------



## FOSR

That guy does not know what the hell he's doing. He would not last long in the speed zone on Delaware.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> So you're saying this could be you?
> View attachment 249729





FOSR said:


> That guy does not know what the hell he's doing. He would not last long in the speed zone on Delaware.


Hmmm...Snakecharmer, you may be on to something here. FOSR did the two step to your question just about good as Hillary danced around those email questions.


----------



## FOSR

The only time we got into trouble was at Alum when we pulled up to a steep bank. My friend got out and hauled the boat up, which dunked my end. Lost a camera but its card survived.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> The only time we got into trouble was at Alum when we pulled up to a steep bank. My friend got out and hauled the boat up, which dunked my end. Lost a camera but its card survived.


Still dancing!!! :


----------



## FOSR

I don't know what you're getting at, do you think I'm denying something?


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> I don't know what you're getting at, do you think I'm denying something?


Not denying anything...but not admitting anything either.
You just didn't answer Snakecharmers post #1083.



Snakecharmer said:


> So you're saying this could be you?
> View attachment 249729


Which makes us tend to believe that the guy in the pic is possibly you.


----------



## FOSR

Well no, that's not me in that pic. I wouldn't load a boat like that.

However one time I got a rental canoe at Delaware but my date blew me off. So I paddled over by the dam and loaded about 100 pounds of riprap into the front of the canoe to keep it down.


----------



## Lazy 8

You know, it reminds me of the Skipper and Mary Ann?


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> Well no, that's not me in that pic. I wouldn't load a boat like that.
> 
> However one time I got a rental canoe at Delaware but my date blew me off. So I paddled over by the dam and loaded about 100 pounds of riprap into the front of the canoe to keep it down.




That's what is special about you FOSR
Your ability to adapt and overcome.
Had to do the same one time but instead of 100 pounds of riprap, I did my calculations on my date that stood me up and had to load about 350pounds.
Realized in short order I should have rented a bigger canoe.


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy Thanksgiving you bunch of turkeys.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving you bunch of turkeys.


Back at ya Lazy! 
And the same to all the rest of the 'derailed' people here on this thread. 

P.S. By the way... Loved your Thanksgiving Day forecast in the other thread.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Thanksgiving to All.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to All.
> View attachment 249743


Best looking 'bird' I've seen lately!


----------



## sherman51

so many things to be thankful for. I couldn't even start to list all of them. #1 is just to be alive and serving our god. my grandfather on my mothers side died of a heart attack at 42. my dad died at 39 of a heart attack. I'm 66 now and have 5 stints in my heart and have a bad valve that may have to be replaced in the future. thank god for technology.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Amen to that Sherman!
I'm thankful for Fastwater checking in on me to make sure I wasn't 6 feet under!
Gobble gobble.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Amen to that Sherman!
> I'm thankful for Fastwater checking in on me to make sure I wasn't 6 feet under!
> Gobble gobble.



You truly are ate up Lazy!


----------



## Lazy 8

I think I may have mentioned this before, but it's a great story and it bears repeating, so bear with me.
A long, long, time ago, in a land far, far, away, there was a kingdom. In this kingdom was a wicked witch. (Don't they all have one?) 
One day the witch cast a spell on the water in the town's well, so that anybody who drankith from the wellith, got crazy. (All messed up in their pea brain)
Lo and behold, everybody drankith from the wellith, *EXCEPTITH* the Kingith. 
So one day everybody in the town gathered togetherith and were talkingith about how crazyith the Kingith wasith. 

Moral to the storyith? I'll *NEVER *drinkith from the welliith.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup, the lack of any trolling action was a dead giveaway.
> Fastwawa - didn't you say your legal council got a haircut and a makeover?










yes. Makeover


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Happy thanksgiving guys...pro bono


----------



## FOSR

I'm thankful for watching another generation of kids growing up.They mature month by month and I'm happy to be sort of a mysterious crafty grandpa figure. I'm not blood kin but I can influence their education. That's a fun opportunity.


----------



## Lazy 8

Tom, do you use Rogaine?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

for u lzy 8


----------



## FOSR

You guys are going zoo on me. I wasn't expecting that here.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Thats about a 9.5 on the pucker scale


----------



## FOSR

Time to carefully install a concrete barrier across the left lane of this thread to bring a change of direction.


----------



## ress

Gawd I just ate!!!!!!!!!!YUK...............Cool Video


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I think I may have mentioned this before, but it's a great story and it bears repeating, so bear with me.
> A long, long, time ago, in a land far, far, away, there was a kingdom. In this kingdom was a wicked witch. (Don't they all have one?)
> One day the witch cast a spell on the water in the town's well, so that anybody who drankith from the wellith, got crazy. (All messed up in their pea brain)
> Lo and behold, everybody drankith from the wellith, *EXCEPTITH* the Kingith.
> So one day everybody in the town gathered togetherith and were talkingith about how crazyith the Kingith wasith.
> 
> *Moral to the storyith? I'll NEVER drinkith from the welliith. *


Moral to the storyith? I'll *NEVER drinkith from the wellith 'AGAINITH'. 
There...fixed it for ya!!! *


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 249797
> for u lzy 8



Thank You ST...just spit apple pie all over computer.


----------



## Lazy 8

I had Punkin Pieith come out my noseith! Thanks Tomith!


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> Time to carefully install a concrete barrier across the left lane of this thread to bring a change of direction.


Thanks FOSR - But did I see a small explosion just before impact? I think the results might be tainted. I can see a conspiracy theory cooking.


----------



## FOSR

Those concrete barriers - I was in San Antonio and some of the entrance ramps to I-10 have those. No kidding, the ramp goes down a slope to the freeway but it's going the wrong way. At the bottom of the slope you have to make a tight U-turn through a hairpin that's lined with the barriers. The barriers have huge amounts of big scuff marks from tires, and all these different colors of paint from the vehicles that hit them.

Then some of the exit ramps don't go straight to a cross street, they merge onto a service road alongside the freeway. If you're on that service road doing maybe 40 or so, you are responsible for yielding to freeway-speed traffic that's coming in over your left shoulder, right in your blind spot.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> Those concrete barriers - I was in San Antonio and some of the entrance ramps to I-10 have those. No kidding, the ramp goes down a slope to the freeway but it's going the wrong way. At the bottom of the slope you have to make a tight U-turn through a hairpin that's lined with the barriers. The barriers have huge amounts of big scuff marks from tires, and all these different colors of paint from the vehicles that hit them.
> 
> Then some of the exit ramps don't go straight to a cross street, they merge onto a service road alongside the freeway. If you're on that service road doing maybe 40 or so, you are responsible for yielding to freeway-speed traffic that's coming in over your left shoulder, right in your blind spot.


It sounds almost like they're setting you up for failure.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

ok who is out black friday shopping?


----------



## FOSR

Not Me! I need to go get milk and bread and that's about it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> ok who is out black friday shopping?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I think I may have mentioned this before, but it's a great story and it bears repeating, so bear with me.
> A long, long, time ago, in a land far, far, away, there was a kingdom. In this kingdom was a wicked witch. (Don't they all have one?)
> One day the witch cast a spell on the water in the town's well, so that anybody who drankith from the wellith, got crazy. (All messed up in their pea brain)
> Lo and behold, everybody drankith from the wellith, *EXCEPTITH* the Kingith.
> So one day everybody in the town gathered togetherith and were talkingith about how crazyith the Kingith wasith.
> 
> Moral to the storyith? I'll *NEVER *drinkith from the welliith.


I've always said that everybody in this world of ours is crazy but me. and at times I'm not sure about myself.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

sherman51 said:


> I've always said that everybody in this world of ours is crazy but me. and at times I'm not sure about myself.
> sherman


(movie trailer voice)

In a world where the odds were against him, he got even.


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> ok who is out black friday shopping?


You think I'm crazy? That's where the true crazies are. 
FOSR - I hope you didn't forget the coffee?


----------



## waterfox

just a shout out to lazy 8 just wundern if yaall got back to wv for thanksgiving with the family and pump kin


----------



## FOSR

I'm afraid coffee would not help as my walk has become rather silly.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

*Lazy 8 won a bass boat in a local raffle. *

*He brought it home and his wife looks at him and says*

*"What you gonna do with that. There ain't no water deep enough to float a boat within 100 miles of here." 

He says, "I won it and I'm a-gonna keep it." 

Fastwater came over to visit several days later. He sees the wife and asks where Lazy8 is. 

She says, "He's out there in his bass boat," 
pointing to the field behind the house. 

Fastwater heads out behind the house and sees Lazy8 in the middle of a big field sitting in a bass boat with a fishing rod in his hand . *

*He yells out to him, "What * *in* *the * *world are you doin'?" Lazy8 replies, "I'm fishin, what does it look like I'm a doin'?" Fastwater yells, "It's people like you that give people from West Virginia a bad name, makin' everybody think we're stupid. If I could swim, I'd come out there and whip your butt* *!"*


----------



## fastwater

...and to think there was a few that thought this thread should have been closed.
Now where else can you come and get this kind of daily abuse? 

PromiseKeeper, FWIW, I learnt a valuable lesson that day.
One should ALWAYS be prepared and wear a life jacket
or at least arm floaties cause you just never know when you're gonna need em.
Used to sleep in 'the buff' but now I always have my arm floaties on. Used to wear the life jacket but it was a bit bulky for my style.
Just never know!


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks PK! Maybe Fastwawa should change his name to Slowwawa?


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> I'm afraid coffee would not help as my walk has become rather silly.


FOSR - I loved your hat and I seed what you mean. Maybe you need some of my special seeds? I have a plethora of 'em!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> FOSR - I loved your hat ad I seed what you mean. *Maybe you need some of my special seeds? I have a plethora of 'em![*/QUOTE]
> 
> It's a trick FOSR!!!
> We saw those glasses you wear. You do NOT want to meet bubba!
> Plus ST's legal schedule is booked solid until after the holidays.
> JUST SAY NOOO!


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea FOSR, he's right, just say no to listening to Fastwawa. That boy's trying to pull a fast one on you. How do you think he got his name? No, no, and no!
I'll make your stride....rightgeous. 
Kinda like Travolta on SNFever.  oh yea


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea FOSR, he's right, just say no to listening to Fastwawa. That boy's trying to pull a fast one on you. How do you think he got his name? No, no, and no!
> I'll make your stride....rightgeous.
> Kinda like Travolta on SNFever.  oh yea


Ummm...listen FOSR, no need taking my word for it. 
Just get ahold of the most notorious legal counsel that ever practiced law, our own ST and ask him how many of his clients he's had to spring out of the 'bighouse' after dealing with Lazy and those seeds. He'll tell ya "enough that I just went out and paid cash for a brand new truck".
And one of those clients was Lazy. 

But I gotta say that what Lazy's tellin ya about "making your stride right" is true.
Poor ole uncle Shermie couldn't hardly walk till Lazy got him on them seeds. Now Shermie enters those new fangled break dancing and twerking competitions.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I wont sleep for a week trying to get the visions of Shermie twerking out of my head


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> I wont sleep for a week trying to get the visions of Shermie twerking out of my head


You and me both brother. Between Fastwawa and his aluminum foil pickle sling and Shermie twerking, I think I need help. Upstairs kinda help. 

FOSR - we need a derailment and we need it NOW! Make it a good un!


----------



## waterfox

PromiseKeeper said:


> I wont sleep for a week trying to get the visions of Shermie twerking out of my head


I would not have belived it if i wasn't there
https://giphy.com/gifs/r52xR8XLhq1Zm


----------



## FOSR

fastwater said:


> Used to sleep in 'the buff' but now I always have my arm floaties on.


I've heard of bed wetting but this is serious.

The problem with arm floaties is, when you raise your arms to surrender, you drown.


----------



## fastwater

waterfox said:


> I would not have belived it if i wasn't there
> https://giphy.com/gifs/r52xR8XLhq1Zm


I believe that is uncle Sherm just after him and Lazy had a seed session.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Ummm...listen FOSR, no need taking my word for it.
> Just get ahold of the most notorious legal counsel that ever practiced law, our own ST and ask him how many of his clients he's had to spring out of the 'bighouse' after dealing with Lazy and those seeds. He'll tell ya "enough that I just went out and paid cash for a brand new truck".
> And one of those clients was Lazy.
> 
> But I gotta say that what Lazy's tellin ya about "making your stride right" is true.
> Poor ole uncle Shermie couldn't hardly walk till Lazy got him on them seeds. Now Shermie enters those new fangled break dancing and twerking competitions.


Due to patient client privilege i may not divulge.....You ALL know who you are...thx for the truck


----------



## FOSR

You know, if you guys have a problem you can take it up with the friendly board admins.


----------



## fastwater

That's what I'm talkin about FOSR.
ST's booked solid.
Don't go gettin all hemmed up with Lazy and those seeds and going to the bighouse right now.
If you do, wait till after the holidays and ST's schedule lightens up.
Then you can contribute to the new boat campaign.


----------



## Lazy 8

waterfox said:


> just a shout out to lazy 8 just wundern if yaall got back to wv for thanksgiving with the family and pump kin


Hey Mr. Waterford, Yes we did! Got to spend it with all the hillbilly relations. They crawled outta the woodwork.....literally, and put their Sunday clothes on and came out and ate turkey (or as my Dad would always say, You want some of this old dead bird?)
I also remember Dad taking the carcass outside and letting the birds pick it clean. I guess that's what hillbillies did or do.
How was yours brother?


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> You know, if you guys have a problem you can take it up with the friendly board admins.
> 
> View attachment 249839


Hey FOSR - where in the double - dog - heck....did you get the pic of Fastwawa and his so called LEGAL council before they had their spa treatments with makeovers?
Ps....I thought they got took on them thar makeovers!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey FOSR - where in the double - dog - heck....did you get the pic of Fastwawa and his so called LEGAL council before they had their spa treatments with makeovers?
> Ps....I thought they got took on them thar makeovers!


Those pics were taken when we were a bit more hard up for $.
When we had our ear reduction, took the excess skin and had drift bags for our boats made out it. Had a few bags left over so we took and sold em for some fishin worms.
When your poor, gotta learn to improvise.


----------



## waterfox

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Mr. Waterford, Yes we did! Got to spend it with all the hillbilly relations. They crawled outta the woodwork.....literally, and put their Sunday clothes on and came out and ate turkey (or as my Dad would always say, You want some of this old dead bird?)
> I also remember Dad taking the carcass outside and letting the birds pick it clean. I guess that's what hillbillies did or do.
> How was yours brother?


quiet just women and me no travel to pa anymore


----------



## waterfox

hey lazy if you or uncle sherman need help I can send da boys to help


----------



## Lazy 8

Is dat Uncle Guido in da red shoes?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Those pics were taken when we were a bit more hard up for $.
> When we had our ear reduction, took the excess skin and had drift bags for our boats made out it. Had a few bags left over so we took and sold em for some fishin worms.
> When your poor, gotta learn to improvise.


Ha! I thought you were gonna say you all made a couple of pup tents or hammocks each!


----------



## waterfox

Lazy 8 said:


> Is dat Uncle Guido in da red shoes?


dats him he hides the tommy gun well
looks like the switch boards lit up tonight


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Is dat Uncle Guido in da red shoes?





waterfox said:


> dats him he hides the tommy gun well
> looks like the switch boards lit up tonight


Dat is him. But that's an old pic.
Don't have to worry about uncle Guido anymore. He's MIA!
Go back and view post # 1018 for his update.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

On another note...


----------



## Lazy 8

Tom, are you rooting for the Dawg Pound?
It looks good for the Buckeyes this year but.....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom, are you rooting for the Dawg Pound?
> It looks good for the Buckeyes this year but.....


This game scares me a bit.
Barrett has a history of not showing up for the big game. Him being a senior and the last time playing Mich., this has to be probably the biggest game he's ever played in his mind. Plus, this year, we just don't know which of TOSU as a whole will show up from week to week.

On a positive note, Mich. is down to their 3rd string QB.

Gonna have to be firing on all cylinders tomorrow.
Go Bucks!

P.S. Not even gonna comment on the Browns.


----------



## sherman51

didn't mean to post this one.


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> You know, if you guys have a problem you can take it up with the friendly board admins.
> 
> View attachment 249839


I sure are glad lazy's back and giving me just a little relief. and its great to see some of you other guys gettin yours.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I got your back Sherm. I can take care of Pete and Repete. Take a break brother.





FOSR said:


> You know, if you guys have a problem you can take it up with the friendly board admins.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

waterfox said:


> I would not have belived it if i wasn't there
> https://giphy.com/gifs/r52xR8XLhq1Zm


If you take a closer look, you'll see a bag of seeds swingin' from ole Sherm's belt!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I sure are glad lazy's back and giving me just a little relief. and its great to see some of you other guys gettin yours.
> sherman


Like PK said a while back, " the beatings will continue until morale improves!"


----------



## FOSR

Guido, huh?

I once had a co-worker tell me, "I'm from New Jersey and my last name ends in a vowel."

It was true.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom, are you rooting for the Dawg Pound?
> It looks good for the Buckeyes this year but.....


No dogs here...was a bengals fan but since the spoiled brats in the NFL dissed our country I don't watch anymore.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> Guido, huh?
> 
> I once had a co-worker tell me, "I'm from New Jersey and my last name ends in a vowel."
> 
> It was true.


Did he ever ask if you needed any, "favors?"


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> No dogs here...was a bengals fan but since the spoiled brats in the NFL dissed our country I don't watch anymore.


Amen brother. I think they're digging their own hole. Goodell said maybe they'll stay in the locker room until the Anthem is over. That's just as bad.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> This game scares me a bit.
> Barrett has a history of not showing up for the big game. Him being a senior and the last time playing Mich., this has to be probably the biggest game he's ever played in his mind. Plus, this year, we just don't know which of TOSU as a whole will show up from week to week.
> 
> On a positive note, Mich. is down to their 3rd string QB.
> 
> Gonna have to be firing on all cylinders tomorrow.
> Go Bucks!
> 
> P.S. Not even gonna comment on the Browns.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOR you Sweetwater


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> FOR you Sweetwater
> View attachment 249875


Birds are Mistakes in life???
WHEW....what a relief!
For a second, I thought this huge flock a turkey buzzards that keep following me was cause I was dying.


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...just watched the weather forecast for next week.
Looks like shorts and sun tan lotion is in order for next weeks deer hunting.
Gonna be really warm
Have to repack my hunting attire:


----------



## PromiseKeeper

might be better off to stay in the locker room till the game's over


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

No rhythm yet for Bucks.

Gonna cheer em on:


----------



## waterfox

Saugeye Tom said:


> No dogs here...was a bengals fan but since the spoiled brats in the NFL dissed our country I don't watch anymore.


Thats why we watch hockey. Players from around the world stand even players from russia. Go Pens


----------



## Saugeye Tom

On to Wisconsin....


----------



## fastwater

Yea boy!!!
Haskins really did an impressive job.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yea boy!!!
> Haskins really did an impressive job.


Yes he did


----------



## FOSR

fastwater said:


> For a second, I thought this huge flock a turkey buzzards that keep following me was cause I was dying.











We can wait.


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa - keep shuffling your feet. Don't stand still.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...just watched the weather forecast for next week.
> Looks like shorts and sun tan lotion is in order for next weeks deer hunting.
> Gonna be really warm
> Have to repack my hunting attire:
> View attachment 249883


Bubba says, you shore got sum purdy legs on you.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...just watched the weather forecast for next week.
> *Looks like shorts* *and sun tan lotion* is in order for next weeks deer hunting.



nobody wants to see you like that, well, maybe bobk..


----------



## ress

Reminds me, I saw a dude walking out of the woods yesterday in shorts and flip flops, camo hoodie and sun glasses. His truck parked along the road looked like a hunting rig. Wasnt carrying anything.


----------



## TomC

Thank gosh I thought I was the only Pens fan around here! Back to back cups wins now a dismal start to this season, its not looking pretty! And I agree you'll never see a hockey player take a knee! 

Drywall I Hate it


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> nobody wants to see you like that, well, maybe bobk..


Put the boone's farm down and get to work.


----------



## sherman51

don't want to get to much into this knee thing or they might shut down our thread. but why don't they all just take a knee after the anthem for a moment to show there support for equality? that would make everybody happy and they would still get there point across.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Sherm, I agree, as long as we keep this thing light-hearted, we should be ok. 
Fastwawa legs are fair game, they aren't political. At least not yet. If they ever become political, the world is in BIG TROUBLE!


----------



## FOSR

Time for randomness again


----------



## sherman51

I'm having a big dilemma guys. December is our muzzleloader season here in Indiana. and I love hunting then. but my oldest son is going to be off work most of December and wants to go to florida for a couple of weeks. my sister and my brother n law are going to move to tenn. but they didn't get moved this yr like they had planned. and I thought they would be in tenn before now. so I went ahead and sold my heavy rods and reels that I used for grouper fishing back in the spring thinking I wouldn't need them anymore. I could still fish for other fish with lighter tackle and still catch some nice fish. the problem is I love hunting the ml season. but I also love the time in fl with my family and doing some saltwater fishing. and it would be a great break from this Indiana weather. I've got to make a decision very soon so we can make our plans. what to do? what to do?
sherman


----------



## bobk

Since he is off most of December invite him hunting and then go fishing.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Since he is off most of December invite him hunting and then go fishing.


This was my thought as well. 
Don't know the exact dates for ml season in Dec. but is it possible the trip to Fla. could be arranged either before or after ml season?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Bubba says, you shore got sum purdy legs on you.


With legs that look like that, that guy needs to be suing somebody for non-support!
Looks like that he's standing on a chicken.



ezbite said:


> nobody wants to see you like that, well, maybe bobk..


The only thing he's missing is his Glock.
Oooops...I bet he's carrying it in 'deep concealment' fashion.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Since he is off most of December invite him hunting and then go fishing.


he is my normal hunting buddy. he will do whichever i want. he's the good son.




fastwater said:


> This was my thought as well.
> Don't know the exact dates for ml season in Dec. but is it possible the trip to Fla. could be arranged either before or after ml season?


our season runs through the same dates as our the fishing trip.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

our season runs through the same dates as our the fishing trip.
sherman[/QUOTE]

That makes it a bit more difficult.


----------



## Specgrade

If you can't be with the one you love, love the one you're with.


----------



## bruce

Back to derail. When is a fart just a fart? One may never know unless it is lumpy.


----------



## sherman51

Specgrade said:


> If you can't be with the one you love, love the one you're with.


yeah i'll be with him no matter what i decide to do. so this really doesn't solve the dilemma i have because i can only do one or the other.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> yeah i'll be with him no matter what i decide to do. so this really doesn't solve the dilemma i have because i can only do one or the other.
> sherman


Fla.....hunt next time


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> With legs that look like that, that guy needs to be suing somebody for non-support!
> Looks like that he's standing on a chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing he's missing is his Glock.
> Oooops...I bet he's carrying it in 'deep concealment' fashion.


DID SOMEONE SAY SUE???


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY SUE???



Remember...you are booked till after the holidays.
After that, we will be working on the 'new boat' foundation.


----------



## fastwater

Hey Sherm...you could always do a combo trip. 
Go to Fla. and fish a week.
Then take a week to hunt some of those pythons that are taking over down there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY SUE???


Sue who?I need more than that to go on, what's her last name?


----------



## ezbite




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hey Sherm...you could always do a combo trip.
> Go to Fla. and fish a week.
> Then take a week to hunt some of those pythons that are taking over down there.


hey dude I'm more afraid of snakes than i am of gator's. i would much rather hunt gator's in the swamp in my underwear than to mess with a snake on dry land. i had a bad exspearance with a big copperhead when i was a kid that makes me have a fear of all snakes.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

I submit the longest three minutes in your life:


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> View attachment 250001


 9mm
Oh, OUR Sue. Whoops. If I didn't know any better I'd say that looks like a younger Fastwawa and his legal council in the pic? Kinda hard to tell.
You may have a groping case in the making. Don't settle outta court.


----------



## Lazy 8

You mean to tell me all day and not one single post? Is everybody sick? I've got a new crop of magic seeds that'll fix y'all up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> 9mm
> Oh, OUR Sue. Whoops. If I didn't know any better I'd say that looks like a younger Fastwawa and his legal council in the pic? Kinda hard to tell.
> You may have a groping case in the making. Don't settle outta court.










again Mr 8....for u


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> 9mm
> Oh, OUR Sue. Whoops. If I didn't know any better I'd say that looks like a younger Fastwawa and his legal council in the pic? Kinda hard to tell.
> You may have a groping case in the making. Don't settle outta court.


Me in the yellow shirt...under cover


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> 9mm
> Oh, OUR Sue. Whoops. If I didn't know any better I'd say that looks like a younger Fastwawa and his legal council in the pic? Kinda hard to tell.
> You may have a groping case in the making. Don't settle outta court.





Saugeye Tom said:


> Me in the yellow shirt...under cover


...and I wasn't under cover.
Just had a rough night the night before.


----------



## ezbite

I miss the flight deck. the big blue sea and of course my shipmates..


----------



## ress

Salute you!


----------



## FOSR




----------



## FOSR




----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


>


FOSR - You're one warped sob. 
I knew there was some reason I liked you.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


>


Play stupid games...
...win stupid prizes!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Play stupid games...
> ...win stupid prizes!


Where?


----------



## FOSR

Why the hell was that guy on the sidewalk anyway? Took out a traffic signal post, that must have been a smack.


----------



## sherman51

have a little mercy guys.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

For 3rd degree aggravated stupidity?
Court is now in session. 
We have the Honeroble Uncle Shermie presiding.
Saugeye Thomas, please present you case.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All bikers are exempt


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> For 3rd degree aggravated stupidity?
> Court is now in session.
> We have the Honeroble Uncle Shermie presiding.
> Saugeye Thomas, please present you case.....


Especially when adjusting boots


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Especially when adjusting boots


Yes...as a professional witness...but not so much a professional former bike rider, I'd say sticking throttle may come into play here.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, I've been there, rode my Dads '54 1200 to high school along with my brother's 1200 hardtail with 21" springer on the front. I had a '74 750 Suzuki "Water Buffalo." But I made sure and took my common sense with me every time. Never had a mishap...knock on wood!


----------



## fastwater

Had a couple incidents over the years riding on the street. 
But way more spills riding the dirt. As a rule, dirt is a bit more forgiving from what I've learned. And...there's no idiot out there on the trails taking aim at ya with a 2000lb missile.


----------



## FOSR

Alum Creek ramp parking lot


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> Alum Creek ramp parking lot


FOSR - is that the Galena Ramp?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Had a couple incidents over the years riding on the street.
> But way more spills riding the dirt. As a rule, dirt is a bit more forgiving from what I've learned. And...there's no idiot out there on the trails taking aim at ya with a 2000lb missile.


Yea, with dirt riding it's you and the tree or that big arse rock. It's your ability. On the streets, it's your ability plus the guy not looking for a bike.
I quit riding years ago. Too many loonies out there for me.
FOSR? Loonie toons? Motorcycles?


----------



## bruce

bananna peals are exelant for the garden.


----------



## FOSR

I used to put a lot of miles on Schwinns anywhere between Columbus, Delaware and Marysville, but then everyone got SUVs and the roads got huge.


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> bananna peals are exelant for the garden.


If you like slipping on yer keister when you're picking pole beans.
Sorry....I couldn't help myself. Yes they are, I'd prolly put mine in the compost pile.


----------



## FOSR

Lazy, I suppose you already well know that a bare human foot is pretty bad for traction in mud.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yup - remember now, I'm a hillbilly, we went barefoot all summer til school rolled around and Mom & Dad took us down to Picway Shoes and bought us all a pair of shoes. And boy were they stiff. Just like the blue jeans. Remember If you had a clothes line in the basement, you could take your dry blue jeans off the line and they were so stiff you could literally stand them up in the corner?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup - remember now, I'm a hillbilly, we went barefoot all summer til school rolled around and Mom & Dad took us down to Picway Shoes and bought us all a pair of shoes. And boy were they stiff. Just like the blue jeans. Remember If you had a clothes line in the basement, you could take your dry blue jeans off the line and they were so stiff you could literally stand them up in the corner?


Who you kiddin???
You never got your first pair of shoes till you was grown and come to Ohio. Then it was another couple a years till them red clay stained feet started lookin normal. 



Lazy 8 said:


> For 3rd degree aggravated stupidity?
> Court is now in session.
> We have the Honeroble Uncle Shermie presiding.
> Saugeye Thomas, please present you case.....


I see grounds for recusal in this case by the Honorable Uncle Shermie seeins how the notorious, legal wizard ST is representing me in the long standing, history making boat case that's been postponed until after deer season. As you all know, this boat case is a case involving millions of $'s in which the Honorable Uncle Shermie is named as Defendant. 
Therefore, it would be a huge conflict of interest to have Judge Shermie sit on the bench in any case in which my attorney will be participating in the trial until the boat trial has been settled.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Who you kiddin???
> You never got your first pair of shoes till you was grown and come to Ohio. Then it was another couple a years till them red clay stained feet started lookin normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I see grounds for recusal in this case by the Honorable Uncle Shermie seeins how the notorious, legal wizard ST is representing me in the long standing, history making boat case that's been postponed until after deer season. As you all know, this boat case is a case involving millions of $'s in which the Honorable Uncle Shermie is named as Defendant.
> Therefore, it would be a huge conflict of interest to have Judge Shermie sit on the bench in any case in which my attorney will be participating in the trial until the boat trial has been settled.


Shoowee boy! You talk like Jethro Bodine cyfers. AMAZINGLY! 2 goezinta 10...5!


----------



## Snakecharmer

A little square dancing for you guys!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Shoowee boy! You talk like Jethro Bodine cyfers. AMAZINGLY! 2 goezinta 10...5!


 Squeeshin that wet red clay between your toes feels almost as good as when ya get up first thing in the mornin and start peein off the front porch.


----------



## FOSR

In the Indiana pepper field, 2006


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Who you kiddin???
> You never got your first pair of shoes till you was grown and come to Ohio. Then it was another couple a years till them red clay stained feet started lookin normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I see grounds for recusal in this case by the Honorable Uncle Shermie seeins how the notorious, legal wizard ST is representing me in the long standing, history making boat case that's been postponed until after deer season. As you all know, this boat case is a case involving millions of $'s in which the Honorable Uncle Shermie is named as Defendant.
> Therefore, it would be a huge conflict of interest to have Judge Shermie sit on the bench in any case in which my attorney will be participating in the trial until the boat trial has been settled.


I may have found a replacement Mr fastwater


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Snakey - who doesn't like a good square dance? And to top it all off....with tractors? It don't get no better'n that!
Fastwawa - was that your drone out back yesterday morning when I was taking care of business?
FOSR - you remind me of my childhood. I truly dig go barefoot in the summer. I'm sure I had shoes but I remember my feet were growing so fast, I literally out-grew my shoes before they wore out. Dad wore 15EEE. I'm now wearing 14EEE. The little toe area of my converse tennies would, "blow-out" and make a little hole in the side of the shoe. They didn't make wide converse tennies.


----------



## sherman51

i think all you guys are crazy!



Lazy 8 said:


> Yup - remember now, I'm a hillbilly, we went barefoot all summer til school rolled around and Mom & Dad took us down to Picway Shoes and bought us all a pair of shoes. And boy were they stiff. Just like the blue jeans. Remember If you had a clothes line in the basement, you could take your dry blue jeans off the line and they were so stiff you could literally stand them up in the corner?





fastwater said:


> Who you kiddin???
> You never got your first pair of shoes till you was grown and come to Ohio. Then it was another couple a years till them red clay stained feet started lookin normal.
> 
> i also grew up down in the hills of tenn. and i went bare footed in the summer. and the 1st yr after they paved our dirt road it was really rough on my tootsies walking on that very hot rough road.
> 
> I see grounds for recusal in this case by the Honorable Uncle Shermie seeins how the notorious, legal wizard ST is representing me in the long standing, history making boat case that's been postponed until after deer season. As you all know, this boat case is a case involving millions of $'s in which the Honorable Uncle Shermie is named as Defendant.
> Therefore, it would be a huge conflict of interest to have Judge Shermie sit on the bench in any case in which my attorney will be participating in the trial until the boat trial has been settled.


i refuse to step down! I'm sure i can judge you fairly. you'll be found guilty and I'm going to sentence you to have to share your boat with old bubba all summer. you guys will have a ball if you know what i mean, LOL.

i did my share of bike riding back in the day. i spent some time on a 750 commando, and did my share of dirt riding on a 175 dirt bike. went out to Yuma one summer and a friend had a 250 dirt bike that was awesome to ride out there in the desert.

had a good friend stationed with me down in NC. he rode his dirt bike down there and even entered many reses and won most of them. but the ground was sandy and a little soft. he was from KY and went home on leave. when he came back his face was all banged up and his eye was blood shot so bad the entire white was blood red. he told us the ground up there wasn't as forgiving as the sand down in NC.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Norton 750 Commando - my BiL got one and he rebuilt it in his basement. They had some good rides but one day in town the frame cracked behind the headset, and "Suddenly I had a chopper."


----------



## backfar

Can we get a clean up on aisle 5 please??? Apparently someone has sharted in thier drawers again..


----------



## Lazy 8

backfar said:


> Can we get a clean up on aisle 5 please??? Apparently someone has sharted in thier drawers again..


Who dat?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> i think all you guys are crazy!
> I never really got into the dirt bike thingy. Yea I rode some, but not on a regular basis. Never any motocross or races.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I may have found a replacement Mr fastwater
> View attachment 250141


Yes...that will do.
Please submit offer to the Honorable Uncle Shermie to settle our case.
Also, in the offer, please include that if he is willing to accept the offer of him buying this boat for me as a replacement for my boat he ran over and totaled, that I would enjoy taking him fishing in the new replacement boat as soon as case is closed.



sherman51 said:


> *
> i refuse to step down! I'm sure i can judge you fairly. you'll be found guilty and I'm going to sentence you to have to share your boat with old bubba all summer. you guys will have a ball if you know what i mean, LOL.*
> .
> sherman


...and 'bubba' will not be allowed on the new boat!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I may have found a replacement Mr fastwater
> View attachment 250141


ST - pardon my comparison, That's a sweet looking vessel, but she reminds me of the.......
SS Minnow.
If you do get her, would you naturally be...The Skipper? Would Fastwawa naturally be...Gilligan?
EZ could be whomever you decide and that leaves the other cast to be determined.
Just an observation mind you. Once again, that is one sweet [email protected]@ ship.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes...that will do.
> Please submit offer to the Honorable Uncle Shermie to settle our case.
> Also, in the offer, please include that if he is willing to accept the offer of him buying this boat for me as a replacement for my boat he ran over and totaled, that I would enjoy taking him fishing in the new replacement boat as soon as case is closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and 'bubba' will not be allowed on the new boat!!!


don't worry sweetwater you'll be to old to use a boat and i'll pass away before you get one dime outa me. like I've already said, when i filed bankruptcy the judge said i didn't have to pay anything to you. now if i was to hit the lottery that might change. i might just give you enough money to buy a new boat just because your such a sweet guy.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> Norton 750 Commando - my BiL got one and he rebuilt it in his basement. They had some good rides but one day in town the frame cracked behind the headset, and "Suddenly I had a chopper."


those are some fast bikes for sure. 
sherman


----------



## backfar

Lazy 8 said:


> Who dat?


 Lets just say that there is fellow OGF members that openly admit and are very proud of such doings..


----------



## bruce

What is the gap be twean words called ?


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup - remember now, I'm a hillbilly, we went barefoot all summer til school rolled around and Mom & Dad took us down to Picway Shoes and bought us all a pair of shoes. And boy were they stiff. Just like the blue jeans. Remember If you had a clothes line in the basement, you could take your dry blue jeans off the line and they were so stiff you could literally stand them up in the corner?


Yeah they really were stiff when mom patched them with the iron on patches! Never had a "Tennis" shoe, always hard soled black shoe.


----------



## FOSR

I used to wear leather-soled office shoes, I couldn't control the things on a smooth wet sidewalk. No grip.


----------



## FOSR

Let's make Gin.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Yeah they really were stiff when mom patched them with the iron on patches! Never had a "Tennis" shoe, always hard soled black shoe.


Maybe I was, "special?"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> ST - pardon my comparison, That's a sweet looking vessel, but she reminds me of the.......
> SS Minnow.
> If you do get her, would you naturally be...The Skipper? Would Fastwawa naturally be...Gilligan?
> EZ could be whomever you decide and that leaves the other cast to be determined.
> Just an observation mind you. Once again, that is one sweet [email protected]@ ship.


Ez can be Ginger.....the rig pulling the boat was even better.....i think I'll be Mr howell......u can be proffeser...stacy is skipper ofcourse...his boat...and shermie can be gilligan... Bob k...mrs howell and Maryanne.....alex fits the bill


----------



## Lazy 8

A 3 hour tour....a 3 hour tour.....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ez can be Ginger.....the rig pulling the boat was even better.....i think I'll be Mr howell......u can be proffeser...stacy is skipper ofcourse...his boat...and shermie can be gilligan... Bob k...mrs howell and Maryanne.....alex fits the bill


EZ will have to shave his beard and quit wearing camo to be Ginger.
And Alex will have to keep wearing those cool sunglasses he has to be Maryanne.
I think after spending a 'seed session' with the professor(Lazy) both of them will go for the idea.


----------



## fastwater

They were filming us ST and we didn't even know:


----------



## FOSR

Well if I'm going to be Maryanne I'll need to go get some folksy nice-girl-next-door clothes.

Notice that the theme of Gilligan's island and Amazing Grace share the same meter. You can sing one to the tune of the other. Sing Amazing Grace to the tune of Gilligan's Island and it becomes a happy, snappy song of salvation. Sing Gilligan's Island to the tune of Amazing Grace and it sounds like a dirge.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bruce - what's the gap called?
Fastwawa - what are those flying squirrels called? Sugar?
FOSR - I hate to have to break the news to you brother but...if you're gonna portray the beloved Mary Anne, you're gonna haveta shave your legs and give up Gin. Maybe EZ can help you with the shaving?


----------



## FOSR

I thought I might develop the character a bit further.


----------



## Lazy 8

I REFUSE...to "LIKE" that. ^^^

It's times like this I wish there was a, "WRONG" tab.
You can do better than that!


----------



## bobk

That's a derailment for sure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ruint


----------



## ress

That's not fair!! I just got busted by the wife for starring at the lap top and not talking to her!


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> I thought I might develop the character a bit further.


Ok Mary Ann....err FOSR, you've redeemed yourself!


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> I thought I might develop the character a bit further.


sure rocked my world!!!! this is just to much for an old man like me to comprehend this early in the morning.

well me and my son decided to make the trip to florida for 2 week and skip the ml season this yr. but we cant leave until up in the day on the 8th. my wife has one of them colonoscopy's the morning of the 8th. and she said in no uncertain terms that i would be with her.
sherman


----------



## waterfox

permission to use her as wallpaper on my laptop?


----------



## FOSR

Sure, I just found it online.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I afraid some of you guys are showing too much of your inner Bruce Jenner...........Yikes...........


----------



## Lazy 8

Another I refuse to like ^^^


----------



## Lazy 8

Ok boys, there's a Supermoon on Dec 03. The only one of 2017. I think they might call it a Cold Moon amongst other names.


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Lazy 8

I like it FOSR!


----------



## Lazy 8

waterfox said:


> permission to use her as wallpaper on my laptop?


Ain't that ol FOSR with a makeover trying to pull off Mary Ann?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Ain't that ol FOSR with a makeover trying to pull off Mary Ann?


i don't think poor ol mary ann ever dreamed of looking like that.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

waterfox said:


> permission to use her as wallpaper on my laptop?


Rotate your avatar?


----------



## Lazy 8

The actual Supermoon is tonight. I believe the very best time to view is after sunset.
BUT....remember one thing, I'm sure you've heard the term, lunatic......luna........moon.........I hear the effects are supposed to be even greater with a Supermoon.
So look out for, The Crazy People!


----------



## FOSR

There are a few seconds of silence at the beginning so give it a moment to start.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> The actual Supermoon is tonight. I believe the very best time to view is after sunset.
> BUT....remember one thing, I'm sure you've heard the term, lunatic......luna........moon.........I hear the effects are supposed to be even greater with a Supermoon.
> So look out for, The Crazy People!


yeah your right, all the guys on this thread needs to be locked up before sunset. all of us is already crazy except me, and sometimes I'm not to sure about me. but if that moon gets to us crazies there is just no telling what might happen.
sherman


----------



## waterfox

Lazy 8 said:


> Rotate your avatar?


ok now what


----------



## backfar

Waterfox, your avatar looks just fine...really doesnt matter how its rotated..still looks fine...i would strongly discourage against the new mary ann avatar....JMO


----------



## Lazy 8

waterfox said:


> ok now what
> View attachment 250302
> View attachment 250302
> View attachment 250302


FOSR? Is zat you? You just can't trust him.


----------



## Lazy 8

backfar said:


> Waterfox, your avatar looks just fine...really doesnt matter how its rotated..still looks fine...i would strongly discourage against the new mary ann avatar....JMO


Possibly a vote?


----------



## sherman51

thumbs up!!! i for one vote yes, go for it. but it may get deleted by lundy or some other great monitors on here.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

waterfox said:


> ok now what
> View attachment 250302
> View attachment 250302
> View attachment 250302


Is there any other tricks you can do with that pic?


----------



## FOSR




----------



## FOSR

Now that I go back and take a look at it, it seems like Mary Anne was Daisy Duke before anyone knew who Daisy Duke was.


----------



## Lazy 8

Now sit right back and........
If EZ is going to be Lovey, does that mean ST is Thurston?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Now sit right back and........
> If EZ is going to be Lovey, does that mean ST is Thurston?


Of course


----------



## sherman51

i think all you guys should go on a 3 hour cruise. but that's just me.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i think all you guys should go on a 3 hour cruise. but that's just me.
> sherman


No way we can go without you 'Gilligan'. 
You've got that 'big water' experience that our crew can't do without.

But do to the latest surge of sexual harassment cases stemming from many of the rich and famous Hollywood and political liberals, Thurston(ST) will head up our HR department. 
Therefore you'll have to promise to keep your feelers off of Maryanne and Ginger.


----------



## lustofcrappies

sherman51 said:


> i think all you guys should go on a 3 hour cruise. but that's just me.
> sherman


I would venture to say the went on the 3 hour tour, ate some on Lazy's seeds and never returned


----------



## fastwater

lustofcrappies said:


> I would venture to say the went on the 3 hour tour, ate some on Lazy's seeds and never returned


My vote is we sail to NK and get that pot stirring, corpulent muppet and take him on a fishing trip.
We can dress Ginger and Maryanne in some evening wear and have them present some freshly baked buttermilk biscuits as bait to lure him onto the boat.
No way that little muppet will be able to resist that clean shaved face and legs of our new Ginger all dressed in heels and slinky evening gown, those sexy sunglasses and 'Daisey Duke' shorts of our new Maryanne AND the smell of those freshly baked biscuits.


----------



## Lazy 8

Great idea Fastwawa!
Maybe we could lace those bisquits with something.......
Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


>


FOSR - The theme song was the best. Man does that take me back to a young hillbilly. Stealing shine, growing seeds, going hunting, fishing, ridge running......


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Great idea Fastwawa!
> Maybe we could lace those bisquits with something.......
> Anybody have any ideas?


Have a few. But we want him alive!
Want to show him how we chum for sharks 'good ole boy style'.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Have a few. But we want him alive!
> Want to show him how we chum for sharks 'good ole boy style'.


Maybe we could put some seeds in them thar bisquits? I had a bumper crop this season.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe we could put some seeds in them thar bisquits? I had a bumper crop this season.


Yes...seeds are good!
We could get the 'professor' to come up with a concoction using the seeds to get 'rocket boy' to voluntarily come onboard. Then once we blast off on our shark fishing adventure...no more seed concoction.
Want him to be fully aware of what's going on around him. 
And, we will have to keep 'Gilligan' out of the concoction.


----------



## FOSR

You'll need to go grocery shopping in NK first.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> You'll need to go grocery shopping in NK first.


Maybe Gilligan can find a new outlet for his seeds.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> No way we can go without you 'Gilligan'.
> You've got that 'big water' experience that our crew can't do without.
> 
> But do to the latest surge of sexual harassment cases stemming from many of the rich and famous Hollywood and political liberals, Thurston(ST) will head up our HR department.
> Therefore you'll have to promise to keep your feelers off of Maryanne and Ginger.


As your hr attorney....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Gabboon


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gabboon
> View attachment 250504


Yes! And a baby at that.
Look at that triangular head...and the marking are a dead give away.
Will look just like this when it grows up:


----------



## Lazy 8

I don't think so, Lil Rocky Boy ain't gonna set my prices! 
Eh FOSR?
BTW...who's who? I lost track when we beached the Minnow.


----------



## sherman51

the seeds in the bread is an awesome idea. but no way I'm getting onboard with some crazy snake unless I've had a good helping of seeds myself.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 250503
> View attachment 250503
> 
> As your hr attorney....


Pardon me Thurston....I can be a tad slow at times but.....is this the Christmas Turd all dolled' up?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> the seeds in the bread is an awesome idea. but no way I'm getting onboard with some crazy snake unless I've had a good helping of seeds myself.
> sherman


Yes...but with our master plan, you can bet the end results will be most gratifying.
Plus, if you get your eyes all crossed with them seeds and start making goo-goo eyes at Ginger and Maryanne then they are gonna go to Thurston(ST=head of our HR dept.) and file a sexual harassment charge on you. When they get done collecting all their $, you won't have any $ left to pay me for the boat you owe me for.


----------



## G.lock

Lazy 8 said:


> Pardon me Thurston....I can be a tad slow at times but.....is this the Christmas Turd all dolled' up?


----------



## G.lock

That's "Mr. Hankie" he's a Christmas turd.


----------



## backfar

fastwater said:


> Yes...but with our master plan, you can bet the end results will be most gratifying.
> Plus, if you get your eyes all crossed with them seeds and start making goo-goo eyes at Ginger and Maryanne then they are gonna go to Thurston(ST=head of our HR dept.) and file a sexual harassment charge on you. When they get done collecting all their $, you won't have any $ left to pay me for the boat you owe me for.


Poor poor sherm.. everytime the poor guy wants to have a little fun, somebody wants to put a law suit on him and get his money..


----------



## waterfox

fastwater said:


> Is there any other tricks you can do with that pic?


I went for a ride and wispered in her ear and she turned into a motel


----------



## fastwater

waterfox said:


> I went for a ride and wispered in her ear and she turned into a motel
> View attachment 250521


You DID NOT defile something that beautiful did you???


----------



## fastwater

backfar said:


> Poor poor sherm.. everytime the poor guy wants to have a little fun, somebody wants to put a law suit on him and get his money..


We have to be very careful with Sherm when we go on this trip to NK.
Last clandestine trip we went on to NK, Sherm got into them seeds and about got us busted. He thinks he's twenty again after one of them seed sessions.
Here's a vid taken of him on the last trip:


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Sherm looks like he had fire ants in his skivvies!


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Sherm looks like he had fire ants in his skivvies!


Yes...though he bout got us all busted, we were all kinda proud of him cause he won the competition.
His prize was all the fish heads and fried rice he could eat. 
The real downside was that after the dancing, all the way home he wanted Lazy to rub the sore corns on his feet.


----------



## waterfox

fastwater said:


> You DID NOT defile something that beautiful did you???


just trying to be a good christian to quote the bible that says go forth and multiply. check with the good reverend lazy if this is true.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I think you guys got into the new Pepsi Product.....

This will no doubt put Coca Cola out of business in the near future…!


The Pfizer Corporation announced today that Viagra will soon be available in liquid form and this new product will be marketed by Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for use as a mixer.

It will now be possible for a man to literally pour himself a stiff one. Obviously we can no longer call this a soft drink, and it gives new meaning to the names of cocktails, highballs and just a good old-fashioned stiff drink.

Pepsi will market the new concoction by the name of: MOUNT & DO


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> We have to be very careful with Sherm when we go on this trip to NK.
> Last clandestine trip we went on to NK, Sherm got into them seeds and about got us busted. He thinks he's twenty again after one of them seed sessions.
> Here's a vid taken of him on the last trip:


the seeds made me do it, LOL. sure wish i could move like that without them seeds.

that old man did have some nice moves.



Snakecharmer said:


> I think you guys got into the new Pepsi Product.....
> 
> This will no doubt put Coca Cola out of business in the near future…!
> 
> 
> The Pfizer Corporation announced today that Viagra will soon be available in liquid form and this new product will be marketed by Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for use as a mixer.
> 
> It will now be possible for a man to literally pour himself a stiff one. Obviously we can no longer call this a soft drink, and it gives new meaning to the names of cocktails, highballs and just a good old-fashioned stiff drink.
> 
> Pepsi will market the new concoction by the name of: MOUNT & DO


if they do that we will all be able to go fishin.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> if they do that we will all be able to go fishin.
> sherman


And be using stiff rods.......


----------



## FOSR

Ahh, the poop humor can run in the oops thread, it's the main topic there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Pardon me Thurston....I can be a tad slow at times but.....is this the Christmas Turd all dolled' up?


Why yes...Mr hankey


----------



## Lazy 8

waterfox said:


> just trying to be a good christian to quote the bible that says go forth and multiply. check with the good reverend lazy if this is true.


There's as many ways to interpret the Bible as there are Religions. Just ask ol FOSR. Whatever blows up yer skirt.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> We have to be very careful with Sherm when we go on this trip to NK.
> Last clandestine trip we went on to NK, Sherm got into them seeds and about got us busted. He thinks he's twenty again after one of them seed sessions.
> Here's a vid taken of him on the last trip:


That's our boy Sherm bustin a move! He's a gonna be on Dancing With The NO KO's!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I think you guys got into the new Pepsi Product.....
> 
> This will no doubt put Coca Cola out of business in the near future…!
> 
> 
> The Pfizer Corporation announced today that Viagra will soon be available in liquid form and this new product will be marketed by Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for use as a mixer.
> 
> It will now be possible for a man to literally pour himself a stiff one. Obviously we can no longer call this a soft drink, and it gives new meaning to the names of cocktails, highballs and just a good old-fashioned stiff drink.
> 
> Pepsi will market the new concoction by the name of: MOUNT & DO


The slogan could be...(this is Soo good) (It's an oldie but a goodie)





It'll tickle her inerds.


----------



## FOSR

Lazy 8 said:


> There's as many ways to interpret the Bible as there are Religions. Just ask ol FOSR.


Yeah there are. And keep in mind that there are many different interpretations of the original source materials, they've all gone through the hands of countless languages and editors.

When the Gospels don't agree with each other it shows you there's a wrinkle somewhere.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> Yeah there are. And keep in mind that there are many different interpretations of the original source materials, they've all gone through the hands of countless languages and editors.
> *
> When the Gospels don't agree with each other it shows you there's a wrinkle somewhere*.


Not necessarily!!!
Even when Jesus himself physically walked the face of the earth performing multiple miracles right in front of people and doing what He did, still yet, everyone didn't believe the same way. That's how He ended up on the cross.

People being people...it really doesn't matter the subject, there have, and will always be those that will deny or doubt the obvious even when something happens right in front of them. And that,sometimes, is not always a bad thing.
Sooo...when it comes down to the real 'nitty gritty' on one of these 'subjects' that I may question, since I am ultimately fully responsible for just one person(myself), I owe it to myself to investigate and research that subject the best I can.

...but don't want to get into a huge discussion about religion due to OGF rules and get this prestigious thread closed...

Processing deer this week. I have investigated the topic enough to know that:
A) I hate silver skin
B) I love me some deer burger
C) After working with cold meat for awhile, arthritis in hands starts kicking in and fingers sometimes drawl up at will...and that doesn't feel good.










About 20lb of fresh beef trim(enough for 2+ deer)taken from New Strip steaks to be used as mix for deer grinds:


----------



## Lazy 8

About time you got one. I thought you were gonna turn vegan on us.


----------



## Lazy 8

Definition of a Vegan: 

Hunter that can't shoot straight.
One that spends all his/her time hugging tree in tree stand
Uses blanks
Can't figure out which end of firearm projectile comes out of?
Add your own.....(help me out)


----------



## waterfox

Lazy 8 said:


> Definition of a Vegan:
> 
> Hunter that can't shoot straight.
> One that spends all his/her time hugging tree in tree stand
> Uses blanks
> Can't figure out which end of firearm projectile comes out of?
> Add your own.....(help me out)


----------



## fastwater

Person that fights deer...
...over acorns.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well.....who is it....one hand


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well.....who is it....one hand


...washes the other!


----------



## sherman51

well guys I'm thinking about you guys up there in the north now that I'm down in fl where the lowes are forecast to be in the 40's all week. now why did i come to fl to fish???
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Sitting here now watching it snow Sherm. 
Enjoy yourself as much as you can basking in the sun. 
And don't have any seed sessions and go to break dancing and throw a hip.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> well guys I'm thinking about you guys up there in the north now that I'm down in fl where the lowes are forecast to be in the 40's all week. now why did i come to fl to fish???
> sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> well guys I'm thinking about you guys up there in the north now that I'm down in fl where the lowes are forecast to be in the 40's all week. now why did i come to fl to fish???
> sherman


That' why


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> well guys I'm thinking about you guys up there in the north now that I'm down in fl where the lowes are forecast to be in the 40's all week. now why did i come to fl to fish???
> sherman


Don't go on any 3 hour charter tours.


----------



## sherman51

got up at 4:00 am this morning to a temp of 39 degrees. my brother n law said it was just to cold to go out on the water. so we just went back to bed. may still go a little later today after it warms up just a few degrees.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Sherm, we are waking up this morning to about an inch(maybe a tad more) of that white stuff a temp. of 27 and wind chill of 16. More snow predicted for mid week with temps about the same.

Sooo...grease up with the sun tan oil, slip on them speedo's and soak in all that warmth that ya can.


----------



## FOSR

In west Columbus we got about an inch, just enough to make the yards look white. Very tricky on the road because it's the kind of dry powdery snow where a few vehicle passes will quickly pack it down to ice, especially where wheels slide, like approaching Stop signs.

I put a light sprinkle of salt on my walk, I just want a bit of sun for melting.

BTW for a salt shaker I use a retired grated cheese jar. Dang those things are handy.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> got up at 4:00 am this morning to a temp of 39 degrees. my brother n law said it was just to cold to go out on the water. so we just went back to bed. may still go a little later today after it warms up just a few degrees.
> sherman


Sherm, I lived in central FL for 3 years and I never saw the temp below 36 degrees in that time. But 36 to 40 down there will make you cold to the bone after you've lived there for awhile. I Don't know why. Some say the summer heat thins your blood out. I didn't buy that theory. 
On a lighter note, something I don't think y'all know about Uncle Timbo, but I play Santa Claus this time of the year. I've played him at work for about 14 years now where I'll see about 200 to 300 kids. 
Santa was out last night sliding around in his sleigh hitting some fire stations also.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> ....
> On a lighter note, something I don't think y'all know about Uncle Timbo, but I play Santa Claus this time of the year. I've played him at work for about 14 years now where I'll see about 200 to 300 kids.
> Santa was out last night sliding around in his sleigh hitting some fire stations also.


A few pics:


----------



## FOSR

These diagrams with overlapping circles are called Venn Diagrams.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ha! I love it guys. What do parents tell their kids time after time? Don't take candy from or talk to strangers. I give them a candy cane and who among us is stranger than me? (Well, except for Fastwawa, FOSR, ST, Bubba, *EZ*, Snakey, and many more that leave me for the moment.....)


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Ha! I love it guys. *What do parents tell their kids time after time? Don't take candy from or talk to strangers.* I give them a candy cane and who among us is stranger than me? (Well, except for Fastwawa, FOSR, ST, Bubba, *EZ*, Snakey, and many more that leave me for the moment.....)


...and then we take them to a stranger, send them up to him and tell them to sit on his lap, talk to him and grin as he hands them candy. 
Talk about sending a kid mixed signals!


----------



## ress

My boys never liked Santa. I remember being afraid too.


----------



## FOSR

I posted this here back in 2013

=====

Twas the Night before Christmas, and under the house
my cellar of peppers sat safe from any mouse.
The sauces lined shelves, next to dried pods in glass,
and so I was ready for winter to pass.

Upstairs slept the family, with the tree, and all that,
And the big plate of cookies, and the red Santa hat.
But my private stash slumbered, all safe from the snow,
so quietly, to Christmas, upstairs I did go.

The children were napping, as cute as could be.
They hoped to awake, and catch Nick by the tree.
I waited as well, as I readied my gift:
Serious eggnog with a cold-weather hot-pepper lift!

The roof rang with hoofbeats, and the scrape of a sleigh.
At last, Father Christmas was heading my way!
A hush fell, and then, in the fireplace did fall
a handful of soot - but then, that was all.

I listened then, wondering what was the matter,
then a soft stifled sneeze and a clink and a clatter.
I bristled - he'd tricked me! Gone straight to the ashes!
Broke into the cellar, and was raiding my stashes!

Sure enough, there he was, with a couple of elves,
poking with flashlights and raiding my shelves.
Nick's moustache was speckled with red pepper dust -
"That's it! Knock it off man, this is a bust!"

With the lights on they froze, and then burst into action,
stuffing Santa away, mooning me for distraction.
I ran to the yard and stood, shaking my fist:
The sorrows of being on Nick's chilehead list.


----------



## waterfox

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 250039
> again Mr 8....for u


an amish man told me its a proven fact that there more of these in this world than there are horses


----------



## fastwater

Sometimes the countries that limit certain people from reproducing and voting have a valid point(turn up the volume):


----------



## Matt63

fastwater said:


> Sometimes the countries that limit certain people from reproducing and voting have a valid point(turn up the volume):


That is hilarious


----------



## Lazy 8

Kinda makes a person wonder if she's blond? I know that statement's not PC......
But.....God Bless the starving pygmies down in New Guinea.....


----------



## waterfox

christmass present for you mr 8


----------



## sherman51

yeah I've always said it was so great of the to post those signs so the deer would know where they should cross the roads.


waterfox said:


> christmass present for you mr 8
> View attachment 250855


i love that one.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Nothing gets past our wary watchful guardians.





'


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I need a bambilance


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOSR said:


> Nothing gets past our wary watchful guardians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '


I wonder if she ever heard of the prism effect


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I need a bambilance


Huh? There you go with those 50 cent words. Dang lawyers anyway.


----------



## Lazy 8

waterfox said:


> christmass present for you mr 8
> View attachment 250855


I ain't no Kentucky Hillbilley.....
I'm a WV Mountaineer ******* Hillbilly..... 
Got it?
FOSR? Do you know why we're called ********?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I need a bambilance





Lazy 8 said:


> Huh? There you go with those 50 cent words. Dang lawyers anyway.


You'll have to get ST to pm you about 'the bambilance'. 



Lazy 8 said:


> I ain't no Kentucky Hillbilley.....
> I'm a WV Mountaineer ******* Hillbilly.....
> Got it?
> FOSR? *Do you know why we're called ********?*


Somehow I knew that Ky Hillbilley thing was gonna go over like a piece of fecal matter floating in a punch bowl. 

I know why...and it's got to do with a place in Logan, WV called Blair Mountain back in the early 1920's. Was told the story by a feller I used to work with by the name of Mr John Blair who lost a few relatives there. FWIW, he stated that there were more than a few atrocities committed then during the actual event and even up to a couple years after in retaliation that were never reported.


----------



## FOSR

> Blair Mountain


Holy crap!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Blair_Mountain


----------



## Lazy 8

http://appalachianmagazine.com/2016/05/23/west-virginia-coalfield-battle-origin-of-the-term-*******/


----------



## waterfox

Lazy 8 said:


> I ain't no Kentucky Hillbilley.....
> I'm a WV Mountaineer ******* Hillbilly.....
> Got it?
> FOSR? Do you know why we're called ********?


I knew that but it was made a friend from ky but the ungrate didn't want it because he was using those new pop tops.


----------



## waterfox

FOSR said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Blair_Mountain


this story was on front line i believe some time ago


----------



## fastwater

waterfox said:


> I knew that but it was made a friend from ky but the ungrate didn't want it because he was using those new pop tops.


With the 'new fangled' gizmo's of today, you'll have that!

When Lazy and I got our 1st pair of shoes, we didn't like them either. They were uncomfortable sleepin in.
Then we learned we were supposed to take em off when we went to bed, took our monthly bath etc.


----------



## FOSR

So, where was I in July 1980?

https://www.wvencyclopedia.org/articles/1974


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> So, where was I in July 1980?
> 
> https://www.wvencyclopedia.org/articles/1974


Hmmm...in 1980 I was too busy working all the hours I could trying my best to raise a young family and put a decent roof over their heads. Didn't have much time for any set-ins, social gatherings/events and such.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> So, where was I in July 1980?
> 
> https://www.wvencyclopedia.org/articles/1974


FOSR...you were there?
I was living in Whoston TX, about 3 miles from Gilleys Club in Pasadena, actually closer to Johnny Lee's Club which was 1/2 the size of Gilleys.


----------



## bruce

1980 I was all of 20 living in Tulsa OK.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> With the 'new fangled' gizmo's of today, you'll have that!
> 
> When Lazy and I got our 1st pair of shoes, we didn't like them either. They were uncomfortable sleepin in.
> Then we learned we were supposed to take em off when we went to bed, took our monthly bath etc.


i always loved easter when we got new shoes, and my buzz hair cut for summer. and even though i had shoes i usually didn't wear them.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i always loved easter when we got new shoes, and my buzz hair cut for summer. and even though i had shoes i usually didn't wear them.
> sherman


Yep!
Dad lined all 5 of us boys up in the garage and was done with all our buzz cuts in about 5 minutes. He looked like a Ninja in the middle of battle.  And we loved it!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

My brother is 4 years older than me and back then I was always pissed/jealous of him. Dad always gave me a G.I. haircut and he got a flat top.
I remember thinking...that lucky SOB.
Plus he would wake me up early to help him with his paper route. He'd sing, wake up in the morning ......days a wasting (off key) Worked every time.


----------



## FOSR

When I was in grade school, one family had two boys who got a haircut only once a year, in springtime. We teased their buzz cuts without mercy.

As for the Rainbow Family gathering, imagine about seven thousand people, half of whom are wearing clothes. You quickly lose the locker room giggles and learn that people come in all shapes and sizes.

And oh boy do they


----------



## ress

I had the buzz cut til 5th grade then got a pineapple. Cool!


----------



## Lazy 8

I thought I'd share a little tidbit with you all. If this Santa were to buy stock in one toy company based on asking the children what they want Santa to bring them.....I'd take out stock in Lego.
Which is a pleasant surprise knowing they will be expanding their little minds by using their creativity.
On a close second? You got it! Gaming systems.


----------



## FOSR

Our local Subaru group used to have toy drives for Christmas, for kids of any age. I would usually contribute sets of blocks - not alphabet blocks but blocks of various shapes like these:


















Let the kids figure out how they can build various structures. Indestructible and no batteries.


----------



## Lazy 8

When my nephews were younger, I got them toolbelts for Christmas one year and a couple of boxes of clean, cut up wood of various sizes.
Their Grandpa and Grandma would always come down from Buffalo for a week or two and Grandpa and the boys would always make something together out of the wood. Whatever they could dream up.


----------



## FOSR

Isn't it fun to be the old uncle? You can do anything, especially in the eyes of young kids who never know what to expect from you next.

I never had kids of my own but I've been an informal step-dad to Linda's kids, and now I'm becoming a step-grandfather to her kids' kids. Ol' Uncle Al.


----------



## sherman51

the number 1 item that i remember getting from my childhood was when i got 2 cap guns with holsters. any time i think back to good memories from my childhood i think of those guns.

just to upgrade you guys on my ice fishing trip to fl. the fishing has been great. the 1st few times out we caught a lot of nice black drum and some sheep head. i did hook 1 big grouper on my heavy rig but he had me hung up at first. but i got him loose and moved him up a few feet. then he just started back down stripping line. when i thought he was going to get to the bottom and hang me up i put my thumb on the spool and he broke my line. when i reeled my line in it was frayed where i was hung up and weakened the line. I'm using a 4/0 penn 330 gti reel with 100# line with the drag as tight as i can get it and it didn't even slow him down when he made the run for the bottom. so far that's the only hit we've had on pin fish for bait. today was our first slow day. we only caught 2 fish. my son caught a nuce sheep head and i caught a black drum. i took a couple of pictures but I've got to try and put them on my computer a little later.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR - yup, I'm crazy ol Uncle Tim. Never know what to expect outta him next. But I think that's the nice thing about him. (Or I hope it is)

Sherm - ICE FISHING???
As you prolly already know, them there grouper's are REAL good eating. I love them and Red Snappers. Go show that sum beach who's boss? Kinda like Fastwawa does with his herd of sheep.  Hey y'all, Daaaaaaadies home. 
Fastwawa....you awake?


----------



## waterfox

posted in another thread by mister 8
A lot of guys call me crazy but I look at weeding from a different prospective. I Don't actual mind weeding. If I have the time, I don't mind. I look at it like mowing the grass. One of those things that needs to be done. Especially if you have one of those triangular shaped, pointy hoes for getting in-between the delicate areas. 
Yea, that's the ticket, get a ho to help you weed you garden. Don't know iffin it'll sit well with the ol lady. 
am i missing something or are there different kind of weed in my garden? with all the talk about certain seeds i was wondering.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ya know, there's all kinds of weeds that pop up in a garden. Some invasive, some non-invasive. Some heirloom...err wait..thats not right. What were we talking about? I lost my train of thought. Was it cold enough today?


----------



## waterfox

you have the right to remain silent.
any thing you say can and will used against you even if it's a garden tool. the older the colder 
it's hard to beat those red snappers


----------



## waterfox

FOSR said:


> Isn't it fun to be the old uncle? You can do anything, especially in the eyes of young kids who never know what to expect from you next.
> 
> I never had kids of my own but I've been an informal step-dad to Linda's kids, and now I'm becoming a step-grandfather to her kids' kids. Ol' Uncle Al.


are you really from Alto da Lapa


----------



## sherman51

waterfox said:


> you have the right to remain silent.
> any thing you say can and will used against you even if it's a garden tool. the older the colder
> it's hard to beat those red snappers


yep and when he is smoking them thar seeds i suggest he just does remain silent.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

I used to rely on a hoe but I got wise and went with a more determined approach.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> yep and when he is smoking them thar seeds i suggest he just does remain silent.
> sherman


I might have the right.....but lack the ability.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I might have the right.....but lack the ability.


I've known so many other people over the yrs that had the same problem. just couldn't keep their mouths shut, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Specgrade

I'm not fat, just easy to see.


----------



## FOSR

Well if you want to talk about being silent (does that make sense?) you can't go without mention of "Silent Cal" Coolidge, 30th President of the United States:



> Coolidge's terseness became legendary. He could be "silent in five languages," a contemporary asserted. A favorite joke had a pretty young woman approaching the president to explain that she had bet a friend she could make him say more than two words. "You lose," Coolidge replied. When Dorothy Parker heard in 1933 that Coolidge had just died, she archly inquired, "How could they tell?"


That's the origin of this SCTV skit gag with John Candy playing Giorgy, Everyone's Favorite Cossak, at 1:10 in this video:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law. If you cannot afford a attorney donate your boat to fast water and i will represent you......


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I've known so many other people over the yrs that had the same problem. just couldn't keep their mouths shut, LOL.
> sherman


I was kidding.


----------



## FOSR

I don't know if any of you are Zappa fans but if you are, you should check out his son Dweezil's music. He can nail Frank's solos note for note and creates his own new material. And, he is just as good a band leader, keeping a dozen or so musicians perfectly in line.

Just search youtube for Dweezil.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law. If you cannot afford a attorney donate your boat to fast water and i will represent you......


HEAR, HEAR !!!
...and I'll add that you will get the best representation your boat can buy.

FWIW, I used to have a nice boat till someone ran it over, did a hit-skip and wouldn't pay for it. They left a nice note of apology on my windshield. Unfortunately, when I took that note with me to buy a new replacement boat, they told me that that note plus $75,000 would get me my new replacement boat.



Lazy 8 said:


> FOSR - yup, I'm crazy ol Uncle Tim. Never know what to expect outta him next. But I think that's the nice thing about him. (Or I hope it is)
> 
> Sherm - ICE FISHING???
> As you prolly already know, them there grouper's are REAL good eating. I love them and Red Snappers. Go show that sum beach who's boss? Kinda like Fastwawa does with his herd of sheep.  Hey y'all, Daaaaaaadies home.
> Fastwawa....you awake?


I'm here bro!
Just got back in town from a few days r&r...


----------



## bobk

Poor sheep.


----------



## Blue Pike

FOSR
Look up Specks World on Youtube, a bunch of Dweezli's stuff on that site.
And check out Buckethead on youtube.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Poor sheep.


Wth


----------



## waterfox

Mr 8 you are not the only professor here I too am a professor I worked as a brewer and made budweiser


----------



## fastwater

waterfox said:


> Mr 8 you are not the only professor here I too am a professor I worked as a brewer and made budweiser


And I've been a pilot since I was about 7-8 yrs old.
Have logged hundreds of hours since.
Dad used to cut wood and I used to 'pilot'.


----------



## FOSR

I'm not going to have as much time here because I am going to take a driving tour of Russia. They give you free shots of chilled vodka at the border, and that helps you kind of limber up when you need to bounce around.


----------



## Lazy 8

waterfox said:


> Mr 8 you are not the only professor here I too am a professor I worked as a brewer and made budweiser


Do you home brew?


fastwater said:


> And I've been a pilot since I was about 7-8 yrs old.
> Have logged hundreds of hours since.
> Dad used to cut wood and I used to 'pilot'.


When I was a young Hillbilly, Dad was 1/2 owner of a Piper Cub. This was when I was about 10ish. I can still remember Dad letting me fly the plane. Once again, I was jealous of my 4 year older brother. Dad would let him take off and land. I could only fly after she was in flight. One time Dad and I flew from Bluefield WV to Parkersburg in an Aeronca. It's a two-seater, front and rear with stick steering. Dad sat in the rear and flew the plane. Top speed was 110 mph. The window was open the whole way. I remember Dad saying to a friend that flew us back in a Cessna that we must of hit every air pocket between here and there. 
We used to make parachutes and throw them out and Dad would circle around so we could watch them land. 
Some things you never forget.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wth
> View attachment 251136


that's just wrong!!!!

went out ice fishing again today. tried to catch some pin fish for grouper, snook, and redfish but didn't have any luck. so we went out with our shrimp for anything that wanted to bite. but when we got to our spot 2 boats already had our spot. so we went to the other end of the pilings. we did catch a few but we watched the other boats bring in one fish after the other. but my son caught 4 black drum and a blue runner. i caught 3 black drum and a mangrove snapper and got me a nice 23" redfish. after we was about ready to leave both the other boats left. but we was hot and tired so we just quit and came home. were going to give it another try tomorrow. temps are in the low 80's down here now. and i dread going home next sat.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Someone in Madison Indiana took me up in a small plane and showed me some maneuvers. We were at about 3000 feet and he showed me a "power-off stall" where we were cruising steady and he started reducing the throttle more and more. One alarm went off, like a 1980s seat-belt buzzer, then slower and a second alarm went off. Then the plane wobbled like a drunk and suddenly dropped as if we had rolled off the edge of a table.

Wheeee! We fell like a bomb and that gave the airspeed to pull out of the dive.

He also showed me a power-on stall where we were at a lazy cruising speed, and he started to pull the stick back to climb more and more without giving more throttle, and the same thing happened with the alarms and the stall.


----------



## waterfox

waterfox said: ↑
Mr 8 you are not the only professor here I too am a professor I worked as a brewer and made budweiser
Do you home brew?
Just wine when the grapes are good. would have loved to have had served an apprenticeship with popcorn sutton


----------



## Lazy 8

waterfox said:


> waterfox said: ↑
> Mr 8 you are not the only professor here I too am a professor I worked as a brewer and made budweiser
> Do you home brew?
> Just wine when the grapes are good. would have loved to have had served an apprenticeship with popcorn sutton


Ain't that what the interwebs fer?


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> Someone in Madison Indiana took me up in a small plane and showed me some maneuvers. We were at about 3000 feet and he showed me a "power-off stall" where we were cruising steady and he started reducing the throttle more and more. One alarm went off, like a 1980s seat-belt buzzer, then slower and a second alarm went off. Then the plane wobbled like a drunk and suddenly dropped as if we had rolled off the edge of a table.
> 
> Wheeee! We fell like a bomb and that gave the airspeed to pull out of the dive.
> 
> He also showed me a power-on stall where we were at a lazy cruising speed, and he started to pull the stick back to climb more and more without giving more throttle, and the same thing happened with the alarms and the stall.


That'll give you nausea if you're an adult.


----------



## waterfox

Lazy 8 said:


> Ain't that what the interwebs fer?


you can read a lot but the man said its all about the water he could taste the right stuff there is a very good youtube video of his last time.


----------



## FOSR

Once I was given a tour of the Columbus Anheuser-Busch brewery. They basically have one huge building for each step of the brewing/bottling process. The "beechwood aged" claim is real; they have huge wooden casks in racks, full of beer and beechwood chips. I wish I could have been allowed to take pics.

They are by far the biggest single consumer of the Columbus water supply, with OSU as the second. If you boat on Hoover, you are sailing in your future beer.

I was there because they gave FOSR a $6,000 grant. I used the money to create a rain garden at the New Albany K-5 school, and another at a Reynoldsburg senior center, and a tree planting in a Reynoldsburg park, and for funding a street tree program in Grandview. It was like being able to throw lightning bolts.


----------



## Lazy 8

I remember working construction down in the White Sulphur Springs area of WV for almost a year back in the 80's. On the way to work there was a gravel road and about a mile down was what we call, a wide spot in the road. About 30' in on the side of a mountain was a spring that flow 24/7/365 and somebody had tapped it with a pipe. We'd always fill our 5 gallon water cooler up. That was the best tasting water I've ever drank. 
When word got out, everybody was hitting on our water jug. We'd stop on the way home and get some for home.
I'll bet that'd make some gud stuff.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> Once I was given a tour of the Columbus Anheuser-Busch brewery. They basically have one huge building for each step of the brewing/bottling process. The "beechwood aged" claim is real; they have huge wooden casks in racks, full of beer and beechwood chips. I wish I could have been allowed to take pics.
> 
> They are by far the biggest single consumer of the Columbus water supply, with OSU as the second. If you boat on Hoover, you are sailing in your future beer.
> 
> I was there because they gave FOSR a $6,000 grant. I used the money to create a rain garden at the New Albany K-5 school, and another at a Reynoldsburg senior center, and a tree planting in a Reynoldsburg park, and for funding a street tree program in Grandview. It was like being able to throw lightning bolts.


FOSR - You're one creative sob...glad to know ya broththa.


----------



## waterfox

FOSR said:


> Once I was given a tour of the Columbus Anheuser-Busch brewery. They basically have one huge building for each step of the brewing/bottling process. The "beechwood aged" claim is real; they have huge wooden casks in racks, full of beer and beechwood chips. I wish I could have been allowed to take pics.
> 
> They are by far the biggest single consumer of the Columbus water supply, with OSU as the second. If you boat on Hoover, you are sailing in your future beer.
> 
> I was there because they gave FOSR a $6,000 grant. I used the money to create a rain garden at the New Albany K-5 school, and another at a Reynoldsburg senior center, and a tree planting in a Reynoldsburg park, and for funding a street tree program in Grandview. It was like being able to throw lightning bolts.


are you really from Alto la Lapa I think I saw you on R Sales Junior street


----------



## waterfox

Lazy 8 said:


> I remember working construction down in the White Sulphur Springs area of WV for almost a year back in the 80's. On the way to work there was a gravel road and about a mile down was what we call, a wide spot in the road. About 30' in on the side of a mountain was a spring that flow 24/7/365 and somebody had tapped it with a pipe. We'd always fill our 5 gallon water cooler up. That was the best tasting water I've ever drank.
> When word got out, everybody was hitting on our water jug. We'd stop on the way home and get some for home.
> I'll bet that'd make some gud stuff.


we had a spot in the mountains of camron co pa with a pipe coming out the side of the hill with the best water ever. all the work was done by the ccc men way back.


----------



## FOSR

I know of two springs like that. One is in West Liberty, where a pipe constantly pours water into a big concrete trough which probably used to be a horse watering trough. People would show up with many jugs and fill them. It seemed like an odd spot for a spring because the terrain was flat and there didn't seem to be any obvious reason why water would be flowing to the surface like that.

The other was along a small road near Mohican. That was a pipe coming out of a hillside and it was constantly running. We took the 1980 Pontiac Phoenix 










up that road in the icy morning, and after a hike and the day warmed up, the road turned to mud. My friend said, "This car is going to look like a suppository."

And, there really is a yellow spring at Yellow Springs, specifically in the Glen Helen nature preserve. 










The water is potable but it has a strong iron taste. 

My father helped to build the Trailside museum there in the 1950s.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR- did that car rise from the ashes?
You can see the red iron in that water. Did it have that nasty aftertaste?


----------



## FOSR

Rise from the ashes, huh? The Phoenix and the Fiero were famous for catching fire because a major wiring harness would chafe from vibration and wear through the insulation, leading to a short circuit. Bzzzt POOF.

My Phoenix had the "Iron duke" engine and the procedure for servicing the distributor required removing the right front wheel and reaching through the fender between the engine and the firewall. Good luck with that.

You never see those cars on the road today. Crusher food with no leftovers.


----------



## Lazy 8

Crusher food with no leftovers...HA! Govt. Motors at their finest!
I drove GM most of my adult live until one just out of warr. Blew a head gasket, antifreeze got in the oil and wiped out the crank bearings. I asked GM for help on a crate motor they said no way Jose. I said, ok, some day you'll want my business. They did and I told em to get fudged. Remember when you turned your back on me?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I remember working construction down in the White Sulphur Springs area of WV for almost a year back in the 80's. On the way to work there was a gravel road and about a mile down was what we call, a wide spot in the road. About 30' in on the side of a mountain was a spring that flow 24/7/365 and somebody had tapped it with a pipe. We'd always fill our 5 gallon water cooler up. That was the best tasting water I've ever drank.
> When word got out, everybody was hitting on our water jug. We'd stop on the way home and get some for home.
> I'll bet that'd make some gud stuff.


there is a little place down in tenn where i grew up that had an artesian spring and someone drove a pipe down in the ground and plumbed it with a pipe to get the water. and it is awesome tasting water. a few yrs back my wife and i went down and stayed for awhile to take care of her mom. we got 2 5 gallon plastic jugs that we used to get our drinking and coffee water. you can go west on hyw 52 out of Jamestown tenn and a few miles out there is another spring with a pipe in it coming out of the side of the mountain. but it taste like crap. it taste like the lime stone its coming out of.
sherman


----------



## waterfox

* STUMPS

I hope that I shall* *never see,*
*A stump* *outside the CCC;*
*A stump whose* *wiry roots are found*
*Deep in the earth’s tenacious ground,*
*A stump at which I slave* *away,*
*All during a torrid summer day,*
*Stumps are dug by guys like me*
*And* *others in the CCC*. 
*D.E.M.* * 
Arcadia, Rhode Island*


----------



## fastwater

waterfox said:


> * STUMPS
> 
> I hope that I shall* *never see,
> A stump* *outside the CCC;
> A stump whose* *wiry roots are found
> Deep in the earth’s tenacious ground,
> A stump at which I slave* *away,
> All during a torrid summer day,
> Stumps are dug by guys like me
> And* *others in the CCC*.
> *D.E.M.* *
> Arcadia, Rhode Island*


Hmmm...being on the east coast must not be allowed to have blasting caps and dynamite in R.I.


----------



## FOSR

That Phoenix was pretty poor mechanically but the interior was nice. I could fold the rear seat down and fit the Schwinn in the back, then go to someplace like the bottom of Klondike Rd. where Rt. 42 crosses the Scioto, and ride from there.

It was sprung really soft and the back end would sit low with nothing more than a full tank of gas. So I installed air shocks in the back. I could make it sit jacked up like a hot rod, which was pretty funny for a front wheel drive car. Then sometimes I would load it heavily with firewood, way beyond the designed capacity, which was dangerous because the center of balance shifted way to the rear. I could wiggle the steering wheel and the nose would swing but the back end stayed put. If I ever had to make an emergency swerve, it would have spun around on me.

I put Hella 200mm headlight conversions on it.










Those were European beam pattern lights before they were street-legal in the USA. These days most new vehicles have a beam pattern like that but back in the days of dim yellow sealed-beam lights these were like driving with Personal Moonlight.

I cut the grille and installed a set of CIBIE 95 driving lights like the one on the right. (the left is the fog light version)








.

Those of you familiar with the 1976 Gumball Rally may recognize the light covers.










It was like driving a giant flashlight.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, did you see that boy on that Alaska show try and try to blow one up only to finally get er dun?
I think It's about time for a video from Mr. FOSR...


----------



## waterfox

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...being on the east coast must not be allowed to have blasting caps and dynamite in R.I.


most of the ccc were boys 17-18 I don't they had more than pick shovels and saws. the ccc was to put people to work


----------



## fastwater

waterfox said:


> most of the ccc were boys 17-18 I don't they had more than pick shovels and saws. the ccc was to put people to work


Well yes...but the CCC also used blasting techniques back then for rock formation and stump removal for road beds and such.

Maybe even back then the firearms and explosives laws on the east coast were just as retarded as they are today not allowing them to blast like they did throughout the rest of the country.


----------



## Lazy 8

Regulations...schmegulations. I'll bet you a country boy can survive without regulations.
I'll never forget one time back in the 70's, I worked for Umbaugh Pole Bldg. Co. outta Ravenna. We were putting up a barn so far out in the country that it was scarry. I Don't know how this OSHA dude found us, but he fined us because our ext ladder only extended 3' above the roof and not 4'.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

You paid dearly


----------



## Lazy 8

Yup.
A company I worked for in the 90's said, when OHSA shows up on the jobsite, quietly lock your tools up and go home. You'll get paid for the remainder of the day.
Reason being? They can ALWAYS find something to fine you over.


----------



## FOSR

The tool store where I worked had posters in the break room telling us to call an 800- number to report safety violations. I saw some pretty stupid stuff like guys climbing warehouse shelving instead of getting the rolling ladder, or rolling the ladder with someone on it, or unloading the truck by pulling down stacks of boxes that would tumble and hit us. Some of those boxes would burst open and spill merchandise.

I never reported it, I just stayed out of the way and if something happened to them it would not involve me.

In groundskeeping I saw some horsing around like guys giving other guys rides in loader buckets. Not for me.


----------



## sherman51

getting ready to head home here in a couple of days. the fishing was great when we first got down to fl. the weather was very cold and nasty for fl. then the weather started getting nice. and the nicer and warmer it gets the worse the fishing gets. we didn't catch a lot of pin fish for bait but at first we caught a few. the last 2 times we've been out we didn't even get a bite. about as bad fishing with shrimp. yesterday i did manage to catch 4 black drum. then today i only caught 1 keeper mangrove snapper. i did let the big one get away again today. i dropped my rig down in between 2 pilings. i felt a light tap and set the hook. it was a solid hook set. i lifted and reeled a couple of feet. then the fish figured out he was hooked. he took off like a bat out of he##. i couldn't even slow it down with the light tackle rig i was using. i had 40# braid with the drag set a little tight. after the fish peeled off a few yrds of line and was going down towards the bottom and wasn't slowing down. i put my finger on the spool to add a little extra pressure hoping to get it to turn. but then my line just went limp. I'm still not sure if the line just broke or if he cut me off. one bad thing about braid is when you have a lot of pressure on it and it hits something sharp it cuts like butter. going out tomorrow but not going to even try for pin fish. wish us luck.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Sounds like you're having a great time Sherm.
Good luck tomorrow.
Make sure and be careful on your trip home.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, get you a 4' cast net for the pin "butter" fish. Only reason I say 4' is because a bigger one is harder to maneuver.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> getting ready to head home here in a couple of days. the fishing was great when we first got down to fl. the weather was very cold and nasty for fl. then the weather started getting nice. and the nicer and warmer it gets the worse the fishing gets. we didn't catch a lot of pin fish for bait but at first we caught a few. the last 2 times we've been out we didn't even get a bite. about as bad fishing with shrimp. yesterday i did manage to catch 4 black drum. then today i only caught 1 keeper mangrove snapper. i did let the big one get away again today. i dropped my rig down in between 2 pilings. i felt a light tap and set the hook. it was a solid hook set. i lifted and reeled a couple of feet. then the fish figured out he was hooked. he took off like a bat out of he##. i couldn't even slow it down with the light tackle rig i was using. i had 40# braid with the drag set a little tight. after the fish peeled off a few yrds of line and was going down towards the bottom and wasn't slowing down. i put my finger on the spool to add a little extra pressure hoping to get it to turn. but then my line just went limp. I'm still not sure if the line just broke or if he cut me off. one bad thing about braid is when you have a lot of pressure on it and it hits something sharp it cuts like butter. going out tomorrow but not going to even try for pin fish. wish us luck.
> sherman


Uncle shermie....can you get a old of some small crabs or live blue runners?


----------



## Lazy 8

Are the crabs for the Sheepshead? That's how we used to catch em. Take a 2X4 and scrape barnacles off the piers to chum the water.
You can take some panty hose and put some chicken liver in the bottom, tie a knot, more liver, another knot...liver...knot, then lower it down beside the pier on a piece of frontline while you're fishing.
Every once and awhile, pull the crabs up that get their claws caught on the pantyhose and use them to catch sheepshead.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy...fastwata said he catches crabs all the time


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Use alot these too


----------



## Lazy 8

Ginormus Lancastoran Bed Bugs?

ps. Do you moisturize?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Ginormus Lancastoran Bed Bugs?
> 
> ps. Do you moisturize?


Lmao....I exfoliate


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lazy...fastwata said he catches crabs all the time


Yes...you must always inspect those panty hose thoroughly prior to fishing.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, get you a 4' cast net for the pin "butter" fish. Only reason I say 4' is because a bigger one is harder to maneuver.


yeah i use to throw the cast net a lot. i even bought a real nice custom made 10'er that was awesome. but my back and shoulders just cant take it any more.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

sherman51 said:


> yeah i use to throw the cast net a lot. i even bought a real nice custom made 10'er that was awesome. but my back and shoulders just cant take it any more.
> sherman


poor ole Uncle Sherm is worn out from carrying seeds and now he cant throw a net. There's a lesson in this! (Lazy listen up!)


----------



## Lazy 8

I can't hear ya. Got that dang ringing/buzzing in my ears problem. I'm always answering the phone and nobodies there.


----------



## FOSR

Lazy 8 said:


> I can't hear ya. Got that dang ringing/buzzing in my ears problem. I'm always answering the phone and nobodies there.


That's from the extraterrestrial Paraffinians attempting to take over your mind. They have already been spotted and recorded by our capable military pilots.

You will need to cover your earlobes with aluminum foil. But first, clean out your ear wax with q-tips saturated with 190-proof pure grain alcohol. Repeat this procedure until the q-tips come out clean and putting foil over your ears seems to make sense.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> That's from the extraterrestrial Paraffinians attempting to take over your mind. They have already been spotted and recorded by our capable military pilots.
> 
> You will need to cover your earlobes with aluminum foil. But first, clean out your ear wax with q-tips saturated with 190-proof pure grain alcohol. Repeat this procedure until the q-tips come out clean and putting foil over your ears seems to make sense.


Ha...that slick ole Lazy really has you fooled FOSR.
He got that ringin from spending all them hours planting and harvesting his seed crop down in WV.
Like most successful seed growers, he had the loudest, coolest equipment...but never had any ear plugs:


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> poor ole Uncle Sherm is worn out from carrying seeds and now he cant throw a net. There's a lesson in this! (Lazy listen up!)


Truth be known...poor ole Sherm has some ringin in his ears too.


----------



## FOSR

In the time-honored OGF tradition of wintertime threads, let us devote our scarce daylight hours to making use of our otherwise idle lawn mowers.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> In the time-honored OGF tradition of wintertime threads, let us devote our scarce daylight hours to making use of our otherwise idle lawn mowers.


Lazy in the 54x mobile. All that bumper mower stuff was before he gradgiated to this:
*'LOOK MOM, NO HEARING PROTECTION'*


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Ha...that slick ole Lazy really has you fooled FOSR.
> He got that ringin from spending all them hours planting and harvesting his seed crop down in WV.
> Like most successful seed growers, he had the loudest, coolest equipment...but never had any ear plugs:
> View attachment 251333
> 
> View attachment 251334


gotta love them seed cutters he has, LOL.




fastwater said:


> Truth be known...poor ole Sherm has some ringin in his ears too.


yeah but it stops when I'm down here in fl at 84 degrees fishing. but his never stops.




fastwater said:


> Lazy in the 54x mobile. All that bumper mower stuff was before he gradgiated to this:
> *'LOOK MOM, NO HEARING PROTECTION'*


oh man i love that mower. my nephew and his son use to race mowers as there hobby. had some awesome machines.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> gotta love them seed cutters he has, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but it stops when I'm down here in fl at 84 degrees fishing. but his never stops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man i love that mower. my nephew and his son use to race mowers as there hobby. had some awesome machines.


Hey Sherm, wasn't that you in the blue shirt in the vid. FOSR posted that was ramming Lazy in the 54x?

FWIW...the ringing is constant but sometimes gets so loud it's hard to hear certain other noises that are close to the same high pitch.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> That's from the extraterrestrial Paraffinians attempting to take over your mind. They have already been spotted and recorded by our capable military pilots.
> 
> You will need to cover your earlobes with aluminum foil. But first, clean out your ear wax with q-tips saturated with 190-proof pure grain alcohol. Repeat this procedure until the q-tips come out clean and putting foil over your ears seems to make sense.


Will WV shine suffice? My ear doc said never put anything bigger than you're elbow in your ear. I said Doc, I ain't no extortionist.


----------



## Lazy 8

Any mods you do to a lawnmower has my attention! Get er done!
Old fart in the neighborhood used to drop his deck, put on some chains and pull us around on our sleds in the snow. IN THE STREET!


----------



## FOSR

I like when I was in a landscape shop, they sharpened the belly deck blades on an old tractor, sent a guy out to mow, and he came right back because they forgot to install the sharpened blades back on the deck.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> I like when I was in a landscape shop, they sharpened the belly deck blades on an old tractor, sent a guy out to mow, and he came right back because they forgot to install the sharpened blades back on the deck.


Worked in a mower shop when I was in high school. 
Had a guy bring his mower in complaining it wouldn't mow right. Said he had his blades off and sharpened them but still wouldn't cut.
Had his blades on upside down. 
Actually saw that a couple times.


----------



## FOSR

Yeah one time and one time only we had our push mower serviced by earnest OSU students. The foam air filter was supposed to be treated with oil, and they put in so much oil that the mower would not start. I pulled the spark plug and the gap was bridged by nice new clean oil. I blew it free and fired up the mower, and that was a generous cloud of blue smoke.

When it was time to sharpen the blade, it required a cheater bar on the socket wrench and some foot bracing to get the blade off. They must have put it on with an impact wrench with no idea of the proper torque setting.

I've never let anyone else service the mower after that. I just stick the handle under the bumper of the car, get under there with a Crescent wrench, put the blade in the workbench vise, and sharpen it with a file. That would probably be a $50 job if I took it to a shop and had to wait for it to be ready. Air filter and oil change are easy.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, I can see how people could I stall them upside down when they down know general mechcanics.


----------



## waterfox

sunset tonight from my deer stand no deer


----------



## Lazy 8

It's beautiful but not sure how you're gonna skin it out.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> That's from the extraterrestrial Paraffinians attempting to take over your mind. They have already been spotted and recorded by our capable military pilots.
> 
> You will need to cover your earlobes with aluminum foil. But first, clean out your ear wax with q-tips saturated with 190-proof pure grain alcohol. Repeat this procedure until the q-tips come out clean and putting foil over your ears seems to make sense.


Who was it on here that said they saw a UFO?
Well Mr. FOSR, funny you should mention this but...when I was a littlebilly, I got sucked up into a flying saucer full of little green guys. THEY gave me some MAGIC SEEDS.
Are you guys staying with me here....keep up....I've hung onto those seeds all this time. Until I shared them with you all. 
And NOW you know..........the rest......of the story.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Who was it on here that said they saw a UFO?
> Well Mr. FOSR, funny you should mention this but...when I was a littlebilly, I got sucked up into a flying saucer full of little green guys. THEY gave me some MAGIC SEEDS.
> Are you guys staying with me here....keep up....I've hung onto those seeds all this time. Until I shared them with you all.
> And NOW you know..........the rest......of the story.


See guys...not only did all those souped up agricultural implements cause him to hear little bells...the rich exhaust fumes caused other obvious impairments. 
He's just not right I tell ya!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> See guys...not only did all those souped up agricultural implements cause him to hear little bells...the rich exhaust fumes caused other obvious impairments.
> He's just not right I tell ya!


Define right. FOSR right? Shermie right? PK right or you right?


----------



## fastwater

ST is right! And he says uncle Sherm has to buy me a boat.


----------



## Lazy 8

I can just see you and Tommy dancing around while listening to that song thinking about your new boat.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

My mower works as a train when it ain't cuttin' grass


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I can just see you and Tommy dancing around while listening to that song thinking about your new boat.


Yes...we will both have our dancing boot sandels on:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Did you know only 2 percent of the population can lick their own elbow?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did you know only 2 percent of the population can lick their own elbow?


...and coincidentally, those same 2 percent can bite their toenails as well. 

Hey ST...we're gonna have a great time at LSC dancing in our sandal boots on the deck of that new boat. 
Can't wait!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ...and coincidentally, those same 2 percent can bite their toenails as well.
> 
> Hey ST...we're gonna have a great time at LSC dancing in our sandal boots on the deck of that new boat.
> Can't wait!


Lol...I wonder how many will TRY to lick their elbow


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol...I wonder how many will TRY to lick their elbow


Well you can count one cause I just tried! turns out I’m not in the 2%


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ...and coincidentally, those same 2 percent can bite their toenails as well.
> 
> Hey ST...we're gonna have a great time at LSC dancing in our sandal boots on the deck of that new boat.
> Can't wait!


My feet keep getting bigger...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yes...we will both have our dancing boot sandels on:
> View attachment 251374


....and they call me a hick from WV? Hmm?

We're your parents born there? Uncle twice removed?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I'll bet he has a mullet too, Lazy


----------



## FOSR

PromiseKeeper said:


> I'll bet he has a mullet too, Lazy


Being in Florida works our better for some people than others.


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> I'll bet he has a mullet too, Lazy


PK...both you and FOSR cracked me up! HA!
Joe Dirt! No Mo Fastwater!
I can just picture him in those boot/sandals or bootdals and that mullet! Maybe he could go to FL and help Shermie chum for some mullet?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> PK...both you and FOSR cracked me up! HA!
> Joe Dirt! No Mo Fastwater!
> I can just picture him in those boot/sandals or bootdals and that mullet! Maybe he could go to FL and help Shermie chum for some mullet?


Mr fastwata is totally bald.....he stands 6 ft 5 and weighs about 210...solid muscle


----------



## waterfox

a disclaimer for mr 8 in the words of foghorn leghorn
it's a joke son it's a joke son
a city dude from cleveland bought some land next to bubba and built a big fancy house. one day he was talking to bubba and said i'm better off than you because my house is bigger than your double wide.
my truck is newer than yours and my paycheck is bigger than yours.
bubba tells the city dude oh no I'm better off than you because you have hillbilly neighbors and I dont.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mr fastwata is totally bald.....he stands 6 ft 5 and weighs about 210...solid muscle


I'll bet he has a blonde mullet wig?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Guess that fish...?

5 up close yet pretty easy fish to guess at...what are they?

I will support pictures on Xmas eve.

Have fun.

Don.

All fish from freshwater and northeast ohio.


----------



## FOSR

The Foghorn Leghorn character was a spoof of the older Senator Claghorn character. 








> That's a joke, son. I keep tossing them and you keep missing them.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mr fastwata is totally bald.....he stands 6 ft 5 and weighs about 210...solid muscle





Lazy 8 said:


> I'll bet he has a blonde mullet wig?





PromiseKeeper said:


> I'll bet he has a mullet too, Lazy


High school pic:








Current pic:


----------



## Lazy 8

Mr. Catfish - 1st one is a Trout and the 4th is a Pike. I'm still working on the others. Fun game!

Mr. Dirt - not only has your body gone thru a physical transformation but your facial features have as well? Where were you born?


----------



## fastwater

Two crappie, five catfish



Lazy 8 said:


> Mr. Catfish - 1st one is a Trout and the 4th is a Pike. I'm still working on the others. Fun game!
> 
> Mr. Dirt - not only has your body gone thru a physical transformation but your facial features have as well? *Where were you born*?


My wife says 'in a barn'.
So we compromised...in a barn in Ohio.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll bet he has a blonde mullet wig?


When the blond mullet wig goes on:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Salmon , crappie , skip..for now, .pike flathead


----------



## FOSR

Yeah I was compromised in a barn, too, but that involved a horny filly in Reverse gear, and my back against the barn wall.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> Yeah I was compromised in a barn, too, but that involved a horny filly in Reverse gear, and my back against the barn wall.


Pics or it never happened. 
Tom, the one you're skipping is obviously a...................Black Crappie?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> When the blond mullet wig goes on:
> View attachment 251463


Do you tease that do?


----------



## waterfox

before down sizing


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Do you tease that do?


No...it gets mad and has a bad hair day if it gets 'teased'.


----------



## M R DUCKS

On the Up close fish
I'll go:
Steelhead
Crappie
Bass
Pike
Catfish ?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Lots of good guessing. #3 seems to be the tricky one as this fish does vary with skin patterns. 

#1 and #2 you are all right with steelhead and crappie along with the pike at #4. #5 is a catfish but what kind?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Lots of good guessing. #3 seems to be the tricky one as this fish does vary with skin patterns.
> 
> #1 and #2 you are all right with steelhead and crappie along with the pike at #4. #5 is a catfish but what kind?


Flathead or a blue


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Pics or it never happened.
> Tom, the one you're skipping is obviously a...................Black Crappie?


Number 3 may be a mullet


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Largemouth is my final answer for 3


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Muskie. Renig on the bass


----------



## fastwater

Salmon and flathead for 3&5


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Awesome! Flathead for #5 is it.

So we have ... 
Steelhead 
Crappie 
...#3 we will wait just a bit longer for some more guessing. 
Pike
Flathead


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Dont tease this!


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Dont tease this!
> View attachment 251488


Hey PK, where did you get ahold of my elementary school class pic?

Last guess on #3...sturgeon.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Thanks for playing guess that fish.

Steelhead 
Crappie 
Muskie 
Pike
Flathead 

All fish came from westbranch except the steelhead and crappie. 

Don


----------



## Saugeye Tom

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Thanks for playing guess that fish.
> 
> Steelhead
> Crappie
> Muskie
> Pike
> Flathead
> 
> All fish came from westbranch except the steelhead and crappie.
> 
> Don


Ha!!! I got the muskie


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Yes you did! Great job.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Yes you did! Great job.


Twas fun


----------



## PromiseKeeper

fastwater said:


> Hey PK, where did you get ahold of my elementary school class pic?


you keep forgetting my old friend Guido


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Merry Christmas all you Derailers!

"For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder,
and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace."


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Merry Christmas all you Derailers!
> 
> "For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder,
> and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace."


AMEN!
And yes...Merry Christmas to all the OGF misfits!


----------



## sherman51

hey you guys, that was my line. merry Christmas to all of you guys that's shared this thread, and to all the other ogf members.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

HAPPY FISHMAS!


----------



## Lazy 8

Merry Christmas to the best bunch of degenerates a guy could every call friends.
HoHoHo!


----------



## FOSR

OK at the risk of this message being nuked for religious content ...

Jesus appears in the Koran. He is considered to be a major prophet along the lines of Noah or Lot or Ezekiel or Elijah or Moses or Muhammad, all of whom pretty much say* Straighten up and fly right.*

In the Koran, Mary gives birth to Jesus on a hillside, by a flowing stream, under a date palm. So Allah has provided food and shelter and water.

But to say that Jesus was the son of God is a major blasphemy. The central tenet of Islam is "There is no god but God" (the Shahada) which is pretty much the First Commandment, Thou shall have no other gods before Me.

OK, enough theology, let us now turn the page to humor. Brothers and cisterns, let us study the words of Mel Brooks:






I love that gag because it makes me think, there were five more Commandments that we missed, which might explain a lot going wrong in the world.

I will now retire to my turtle burrow.

Edited to add, within 24 hours, we will have no more Chipmunks singing Christmas carols. All Give Praise!


----------



## ress

Merry Christmas.. I didn't here grandma got run over by a reindeer this year!


----------



## waterfox

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 251538


great sign would love to buy one. where?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

waterfox said:


> great sign would love to buy one. where?


Found it at rural king


----------



## waterfox

Saugeye Tom said:


> Found it at rural king


thanks no store close here but next trip to butler pa will stop there.


----------



## Snakecharmer

On a serious note, my sister gave me a 4# chunk of hard salami (among other gifts). I made a sandwich yesterday and I had forgotten how much better salami tastes when you cut you own as opposed to the presliced stuff at the deli counter. Totally different tastes IMO.Tastes fresher and more flavor. Any other foods have the same results?

Anybody ever bake pepperoni slices in the oven? Once again quite a different taste than just eating the slices without baking or grilling.....


----------



## fastwater

You are right Snakecharmer. I get my salami by the chunk from a little farm market close by the house. Always better then the pre sliced stuff.
Used to get tubes of old fashion pepperoni from Carfagna's in Cols when I lived up there. Just can't find it around here though. 
Another item that seems to taste better when bought by the chunk is good German Bologna.
Good cheese is another.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil Kimmie got sum gud chez


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Lil Kimmie got sum gud chez


We gonna go take it from him???


----------



## backfar

And the mods do a pretty darn good job with this site and im glad for their services...and its ok if some of the threads get on the funny side and off track, its a crap time of year for most of us who love to fish so a little fun never hurts..im not sure how much different this site is now compared to years back, but its by far the best site for any ohio sportsman to gather info and learn new tricks and meet new friends...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> We gonna go take it from him???


Yup, let's get the herd together.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

backfar said:


> And the mods do a pretty darn good job with this site and im glad for their services...and its ok if some of the threads get on the funny side and off track, its a crap time of year for most of us who love to fish so a little fun never hurts..im not sure how much different this site is now compared to years back, but its by far the best site for any ohio sportsman to gather info and learn new tricks and meet new friends...


Hey. The mods thread is on here somewhere..this is the DRAILER


----------



## fastwater

I posted this on 'the mods' threads. Tryin to get some help with my casting. For those that didn't see it, please check it out. 
I need tips for improvement:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2070257593116072


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I think ya need to work on your ..... swing


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think ya need to work on your ..... swing


Okay! 
On the other thread c.j.stone told me to keep my spool filled. Snakecharmer told me I needed a more stiff wrist.
And now...my shwwiiinng needs work. Got it!
Would you say a more pronounced swing with more hip action is needed?


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> I posted this on 'the mods' threads. Tryin to get some help with my casting. For those that didn't see it, please check it out.
> I need tips for improvement:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2070257593116072


Going for suckers I presume?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Going for suckers I presume?


Yes mostly!
But also need a good intitial cast when trolling.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Yes mostly!
> But also need a good intitial cast when trolling.


Cant's help ya then. I don't fish in those waters.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Cant's help ya then. I don't fish in those waters.


That's okay Snakecharmer. Kinda waiting around on Lazy to show up. I know he'll have some pointers on the trolling end of things.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup, let's get the herd together.


yep I'm still packed from my trip back from fl. I'm ready to go.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That's okay Snakecharmer. Kinda waiting around on Lazy to show up. I know he'll have some pointers on the trolling end of things.


Quickiewawa - I've studied your swing in depth and have come to one conclusion....you have waaay too much of it. You're scaring the fish. Tone that crap down a tad. Too flamboyant of a swing. Need something between that and conservative.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yep I'm still packed from my trip back from fl. I'm ready to go.
> sherman


Glad you made it home safely Sherm.



Lazy 8 said:


> Quickiewawa - I've studied your swing in depth and have come to one conclusion....you have waaay too much of it. You're scaring the fish. Tone that crap down a tad. Too flamboyant of a swing. Need something between that and conservative.


Full spool
Stiffer wrist
Shwwiiinng 
Tone down shwwiiinng 

I'm on it!!!
Glad you suggested toning swing down. Bout put a hip out last year.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Glad you made it home safely Sherm.
> 
> 
> 
> Full spool
> Stiffer wrist
> Shwwiiinng
> Tone down shwwiiinng
> 
> I'm on it!!!
> Glad you suggested toning swing down. Bout put a hip out last year.


That's the last thing, Gramps throwing out his hip. Do you have all the deer meat and wood you need to make it thru? I think It's gonna be zero for a low this weekend!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I have duraflame firelogs and steelhead meat.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> That's the last thing, Gramps throwing out his hip. Do you have all the deer meat and wood you need to make it thru? I think It's gonna be zero for a low this weekend!


I do!
Plenty of wood on the pile and deer in the freezer. Going out and try and shoot another deer this upcoming ml season. 
When I shot the deer that's in the freezer now, it was during our very warm shotgun season. During the processing, surprisingly for being so warm, she had a bunch of fat on her. Kept telling my hunting partners that we were in for some really cold weather. 
Guess Mother Nature doesn't lie. 

You doing ok?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> That's the last thing, Gramps throwing out his hip. Do you have all the deer meat and wood you need to make it thru? I think It's gonna be zero for a low this weekend!


Lazy, ,,I taught him those moves


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lazy, ,,I taught him those moves


Yes Lazy...he made me practice them non stop over and over and over again without showing any compassion for how tired I felt. I finally told him that I was tired and wasn't just a piece of meat without feelings.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yes Lazy...he made me practice them non stop over and over and over again without showing any compassion for how tired I felt. I finally told him that I was tired and wasn't just a piece of meat without feelings.


Fastwawa - it sound like Tommy Boy train you in Lancaster work release program. You out on good behavior? Bubba still in Pokie?


----------



## Lazy 8

You know y'all...this bitterly cold weather reminds me of seeing the all black wooly bugs last fall. Those little buggers knew!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Skinny rings or fat ones?


----------



## Lazy 8

No rings at all! These dudes were all black!

Did anybody else see all *black* Wooly Bugs this last fall?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

When you "saw" these all black wooly boogers...were you picking shrooms lol.


----------



## Lazy 8

Nope, I was sober as a Judge presiding over one of Tom's court cases. (Which he ALWAYS wins)


----------



## G.lock

Lazy 8 said:


> Nope, I was sober as a Judge presiding over one of Tom's court cases. (Which he ALWAYS wins)


Wait, wait... you got sober judges!


----------



## fastwater

Yes...ST has taken so many guys that were behind bars in stripes and put them back into regular, solid colored street clothes that if he saw a wooly bug in stripes he could change it to a solid color.
He's that good!


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> Wait, wait... you got sober judges!


wait a minute now. he didn't say the judge was sober. he just said he was as sober as the judge, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

One hand washes the other


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes...ST has taken so many guys that were behind bars in stripes and put them back into regular, solid colored street clothes that if he saw a wooly bug in stripes he could change it to a solid color.
> He's that good!


----------



## Lazy 8

Where in the heck is FOSR?


----------



## FOSR

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in the heck is FOSR?


Fffffffound a nnneeww doctorr huhhh










Edited to add, consider what's in that. I take this to mean that the "m." means milligram. So the alcohol would be 4.25 mg and the cannabis would be 4.5 mg in today's notation. But look at the "MORPHIA, SULPH" which is morphine sulphate. That's not in milligrams, that's 1/8 of a gram so that's 125 mg

Nighty night.


----------



## fastwater

You better leave that stuff alone FOSR.
Take that stuff and you might wake up in the morning with that ole boy that stole your address beside you and not remember inviting him over.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOSR said:


> Fffffffound a nnneeww doctorr huhhh
> 
> View attachment 251752
> 
> 
> Edited to add, consider what's in that. I take this to mean that the "m." means milligram. So the alcohol would be 4.25 mg and the cannabis would be 4.5 mg in today's notation. But look at the "MORPHIA, SULPH" which is morphine sulphate. That's not in milligrams, that's 1/8 of a gram so that's 125 mg
> 
> Nighty night.


If I gotta spring you one more time.....


----------



## Lazy 8

He'd prolly be like Otis and lock himself up til he sleeps it off. Uh FOSR? Clip time?


----------



## FOSR

Well I just cleared about 2.5 inches of snow off my sidewalk, did my neighbor's too. The only cleared sidewalk anywhere in sight.

That neighbor is an elderly deaf lady and there's no way she could clear that snow. She would have to wrangle a family member and that probably wouldn't happen soon.


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> Fffffffound a nnneeww doctorr huhhh
> 
> View attachment 251752
> 
> 
> Edited to add, consider what's in that. I take this to mean that the "m." means milligram. So the alcohol would be 4.25 mg and the cannabis would be 4.5 mg in today's notation. But look at the "MORPHIA, SULPH" which is morphine sulphate. That's not in milligrams, that's 1/8 of a gram so that's 125 mg
> 
> Nighty night.


sounds a lot like smoking them thar seeds.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> Well I just cleared about 2.5 inches of snow off my sidewalk, did my neighbor's too. The only cleared sidewalk anywhere in sight.
> 
> That neighbor is an elderly deaf lady and there's no way she could clear that snow. She would have to wrangle a family member and that probably wouldn't happen soon.


FOSR - You're a good man. Karma goes a long way.
When I lived in Pinellas Co, FL, I used to help the retired couple out next door. They had a palm tree in their front yard. When the palm frowns die, they hang down by the trunk of the tree after turning an ugly brown. Landscapers charged way to much to cut them off. I would go over with my ladder and do it for free.
Irene was a trip, they were from England and she taught the neighbor ladies parrot across the street how to sing opera. They parrot was on a screened in back porch singing away for all of the neighborhood to hear.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 251820
> View attachment 251818
> View attachment 251819
> View attachment 251819


Tom - where in the heck did you shoot that thang?


----------



## FOSR

Those dead palm fronds are bigger and heavier than you might think. They can ding a car when they fall.


----------



## ress

I won trophy points on Friday for being here 10 years! Wish I got a buck a point!


----------



## fastwater

Congratulations ress on your 10 anniversary. Hope to be reading your posts for another 10.



FOSR said:


> Those dead palm fronds are bigger and heavier than you might think. They can ding a car when they fall.


Hmmm...I've never seen pond frogs that big!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom - where in the heck did you shoot that thang?


Lurking behind my pond


----------



## FOSR

You probably didn't know about Palm Turtles, either. The mature female lays her eggs on the beach, and the eggs roll themselves up the palm trunks to nestle in those hanging fronds. There they mature and hang as adults, waiting for prey to pass below.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 251820
> View attachment 251818
> View attachment 251819
> View attachment 251819


Among the many talents that the notorious ST is widely noted for, he is also an exceptional Hunter.
A true killer of the ham samich.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> You probably didn't know about Palm Turtles, either. The mature female lays her eggs on the beach, and the eggs roll themselves up the palm trunks to nestle in those hanging fronds. There they mature and hang as adults, waiting for prey to pass below.


Are they any relation to the illusive 'albino' snapping turtle?
And are you exaggerating about the size of them pond frogs being big enough to dent a car?? 
Maybe there is an albino Palm Turtle we could go in search for and have a thread about it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Happy new yar to all you deranged old men


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Saugeye Tom said:


> Happy new yar to all you deranged old men


Yeah, what Tom said!


----------



## fastwater

Yep...Happy New Year to the best and biggest bunch of derelicts gathered in one place that I know of.


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy New Year you ol bunch of lying coots.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Happy New Year!

Now this don't look "slick" 2 me...


----------



## fastwater

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Now this don't look "slick" 2 me...


Hmmm...looks like something I may have indulged in while bringing the New Years in many years ago.


----------



## ezbite

did I mention the MIGHTY BILLS made the playoffs??


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Happy new yar to all you deranged old men





PromiseKeeper said:


> Yeah, what Tom said!





fastwater said:


> Yep...Happy New Year to the best and biggest bunch of derelicts gathered in one place that I know of.





Lazy 8 said:


> Happy New Year you ol bunch of lying coots.


don't know about all you lying coots but i may not always tell the truth but i never lie.

happy new yr to all you guys that's read or posted on this thread. and to the other ogf members to. and may this be your best yr ever.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sweetwata cant help being deranged though....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Now this don't look "slick" 2 me...


thats pellets not poo....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sweetwata cant help being deranged though....


Wweeell...!
I resemble that remark! 
There may be a paper of certification somewhere.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> thats pellets not poo....


If'in it's brown like poo and smells like poo and comes out the rear door like poo, it's poo.

https://www.google.com/search?clien...biw=412&bih=652&dpr=2.63#imgrc=gxF-pLRAGtxSKM:

AND...it's the slickest substance known to mankind.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> If'in it's brown like poo and smells like poo and comes out the rear door like poo, it's poo.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?clien...biw=412&bih=652&dpr=2.63#imgrc=gxF-pLRAGtxSKM:
> 
> AND...it's the slickest substance known to mankind.


Lol that came out the front end


----------



## Lazy 8

Council might wanna consider bifocals.


----------



## FOSR

Funny you should mention pellets, I found a bunch of them on my roof after Christmas Eve. I loaded them up in my smoker. They were slow to light but I have a standing rib roast in there now, should be ready for the in-laws tonight.


----------



## ress

ezbite said:


> did I mention the MIGHTY BILLS made the playoffs??
> 
> View attachment 251882


PLAY OFFS? PLAY OFFS? Can remember Marv Levy yelling that!! Way to go Bills!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Council might wanna consider bifocals.


Oops saw your link...dad rear....front end was for op.pic


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here's a little something to put on next years Christmas list!

Not sure what they use the lucky horseshoe for though?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's a little something to put on next years Christmas list!
> 
> Not sure what they use the lucky horseshoe for though?
> 
> View attachment 252030


Okay uncle Shermie...you know what's gonna be under the tree next Christmas.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's a little something to put on next years Christmas list!
> 
> Not sure what they use the lucky horseshoe for though?
> 
> View attachment 252030


Hmm...looks like a camo WV Porti-John to me.
I can't believe I beat you all to the punch on that one. Must be the cold weather has y'all lethargic.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Okay uncle Shermie...you know what's gonna be under the tree next Christmas.


please send me one of them thar outdoor toilets for using this next hunting season. haven't seen anything this good since the lid that goes on a 5 gallon bucket.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I can see Lazy driving away with Sherm perched on the seat.


----------



## M R DUCKS

shouldn't there be a seat belt on that thang !?


----------



## G.lock

PromiseKeeper said:


> I can see Lazy driving away with Sherm perched on the seat.


I was just thinking that if you have friends like mine you better keep your keys close


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> I can see Lazy driving away with Sherm perched on the seat.


That'd be what you'd call a WV Manure Spreader. 
We could sell millions! Well....maybe a couple. Maybe Sherm would need some help?
Fastwawa, you're on deck....start eating some fiber! Tom...you're in the hole! Gobble-Gobble! 
PK & FOSR...buy some Metamucil!


----------



## FOSR

Adds new meaning to a load distributing hitch.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

M R DUCKS said:


> shouldn't there be a seat belt on that thang !?


Seat belt only needed if he ate hot peppers the day before


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## waterfox

hey mister 8 with one of those you can get rid of preparation H


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


>





PromiseKeeper said:


> I can see Lazy driving away with Sherm perched on the seat.


bring on the laxative and i'll fertilize all your gardens as long as lazy is driving and you guys have the $$$$$$$$$ for all the food i'd have to eat so i don't run out of poo. pk do you know where the on in that video came from?
sherman


----------



## backfar

Aint no field needs that much fertilizer


----------



## fastwater

I can see yet another lawsuit headed uncle Shermies way via the EPA....and Fed. Hazmat digging and hauling millions of tons of earth. 
The dirty drawers of Sherms I was sent from Fla. as evidence have officially been sealed and labeled as toxic waste.


----------



## Lazy 8

waterfox said:


> hey mister 8 with one of those you can get rid of preparation H


Ain't no way. If'in I gets rid o dat stuff, I caint et at taco bueno no MO. 
Chit fire and save the matches!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I can see yet another lawsuit headed uncle Shermies way via the EPA....and Fed. Hazmat digging and hauling millions of tons of earth.
> The dirty drawers of Sherms I was sent from Fla. as evidence have officially been sealed and labeled as toxic waste.


Then, once they catch wind...(get it, catch wind) of the Seed ingestation....they'll prolly haveta dig a tad deeper?
But ya do know them weren't Sherm's drawers...right?
I'm going to represent Sherm when this thing goes to trial. I can see it now...if'in the drawers don't fit, you must acquit!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Then, once they catch wind...(get it, catch wind) of the Seed ingestation....they'll prolly haveta dig a tad deeper?
> But ya do know them weren't Sherm's drawers...right?
> I'm going to represent Sherm when this thing goes to trial. I can see it now...if'in the drawers don't fit, you must acquit!


Well...really wanna go on Sherms word...but the evidence sent me that's against him to investigate, especially the pic of him in his truck driving off with the turlit is hard to refruit( that might s'posed to be refute).
But between you and me, my investigative findings could be pursuaded with a substantial payment towards the boat he owes me for.


----------



## waterfox

fastwater said:


> I can see yet another lawsuit headed uncle Shermies way via the EPA....and Fed. Hazmat digging and hauling millions of tons of earth.
> The dirty drawers of Sherms I was sent from Fla. as evidence have officially been sealed and labeled as toxic waste.


See my post #49 in everyone was wrong your lawsuit is dead in its tracks.


----------



## Snakecharmer

FOSR said:


> Adds new meaning to a load distributing hitch.


 LOL


----------



## fastwater

waterfox said:


> See my post #49 in everyone was wrong your lawsuit is dead in its tracks.


Not so fast Mr Wile E Coyote...see my post #50 in 'everyone is wrong'.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> please send me one of them thar outdoor toilets for using this next hunting season. haven't seen anything this good since the lid that goes on a 5 gallon bucket.
> sherman


Here's the luxury WV model....


----------



## PromiseKeeper

ok so lets put some on wheels and have a race!


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's the luxury WV model....
> 
> View attachment 252087


Man-man snakewrangler...that's the sho-nuff dee...luxx model right there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's the luxury WV model....
> 
> View attachment 252087


Does it come in manly-man....camo?
Hey Snakey, fess up, is that your camping lou or do you take that out on your dingy?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Well...really wanna go on Sherms word...but the evidence sent me that's against him to investigate, especially the pic of him in his truck driving off with the turlit is hard to refruit( that might s'posed to be refute).
> But between you and me, my investigative findings could be pursuaded with a substantial payment towards the boat he owes me for.


I wonder if that ring will handle your load...on the trailer tounge of course


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Does it come in manly-man....camo?
> Hey Snakey, fess up, is that your camping lou or do you take that out on your dingy?


I call it my portable outhouse...Don't leave home with out it.....Here's Johnnie!!!
Plus a built in pool noodle if you want to go for a swim.


----------



## FOSR

backfar said:


> Aint no field needs that much fertilizer


Oh you just handed that one to me.

http://www.news-herald.com/article/hr/20150312/NEWS/150319802


----------



## backfar

Is it possible? Could it be? Is sherm to blame for the algae blooms?? I can literally smell another huge law suit in the works...


----------



## FOSR

This talk about nuke buttons has me scared. After a diligent search on the Web I was able to find an image of ours.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

backfar said:


> Is it possible? Could it be? Is sherm to blame for the algae blooms?? I can literally smell another huge law suit in the works...


Looking into this now.....


----------



## G.lock

backfar said:


> Is it possible? Could it be? Is sherm to blame for the algae blooms?? I can literally smell another huge law suit in the works...


There's a lot on this thread that smells.
Edited to add smilies, just to keep it lite.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

when in doubt, blame Sherm!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I can see yet another lawsuit headed uncle Shermies way via the EPA....and Fed. Hazmat digging and hauling millions of tons of earth.
> The dirty drawers of Sherms I was sent from Fla. as evidence have officially been sealed and labeled as toxic waste.


i little but let you know poo has been used for many yrs to make your garden grow. i wouldn't be a bit surprised if sweetwater has used it himself.



PromiseKeeper said:


> ok so lets put some on wheels and have a race!


would we be sh#t'n and gett'n it???
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

sherman51 said:


> would we be sh#t'n and gett'n it??? sherman


this might bring a whole new meaning to doing a burnout!


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa spreads more of it than moi. Just a personal observation mind you.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Tim arent you supposed to be working?


----------



## G.lock

PromiseKeeper said:


> this might bring a whole new meaning to doing a burnout!


More like a skidmark[/QUOTE]


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Is that Sherm on the way to his next job??


----------



## PromiseKeeper

and we thought this thread was in danger of not making 1000 posts LOL


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Tim arent you supposed to be working?


Does this mean you're tired of me?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy 8 said:


> Does this mean you're tired of me?


It's when we DONT rattle your chain that you should worry


----------



## FOSR

Chain, huh?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

FOSR said:


> Chain, huh? QUOTE]
> 
> Its not lookin good that they are gonna stay on that school of perch


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy 8 said:


> Does this mean you're tired of me?


 Not at all Tim. You should know better than that. I log in here first just to see what the "gang" is up to next! Love you man!


----------



## FOSR




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Does this mean you're tired of me?


we could never get tired of you. you started this deranged thread just to find the deranged people on ogf. your the corner stone.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Does this mean you're tired of me?


BLASPHEMY!!!
DO NOT make us come looking for you again. 



Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa spreads more of it than moi. Just a personal observation mind you.


Bite your tongue young warrior!
But FWIW, I am a card carrying member of the prestigious
'Poo Distributing Assoc. of ' Amureca'.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!
> DO NOT make us come looking for you again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bite your tongue young warrior!
> But FWIW, I am a card carrying member of the prestigious
> 'Poo Distributing Assoc. of ' Amureca'.


just had to click on the like button on this as soon as i stopped laughing, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Stacy, good luck this weekend ol man...12 pointer coming your way


----------



## PromiseKeeper

fastwater said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!
> DO NOT make us come looking for you again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bite your tongue young warrior!
> But FWIW, I am a card carrying member of the prestigious
> 'Poo Distributing Assoc. of ' Amureca'.



Uncle Guido is a phone call away. He can track a hillbilly like a bloodhound after a pork chop.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

All you muzzle loader guys be careful this weekend.


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Saugeye Tom

oh lazy......


----------



## FOSR

It seems that in The Netherlands, they get into their demolition derby a bit more enthusiastically than we do.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> oh lazy......


That vid. Is rock solid proof that Lazy has been to the Orient sharing his seeds.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> oh lazy......


Keep doing that and you won't have to worry about brushing your teeth.......

(typo)


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Keep doing that and you won't have to worry about brushing your death.......


Yes! When we see things like this, it's not hard to imagine why that in some countries, they limit those that can reproduce. Sometimes, I often think that should be done here.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes! When we see things like this, it's not hard to imagine why that in some countries, they limit those that can reproduce. Sometimes, I often think that should be done here.


you got that right. every time i think about the thieves that takes my stuff they should not be allowed to reproduce ever.

sweetwater how was your hunting trip. besides having fun with friends was there any deer taken by anyone in your group??
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you got that right. every time i think about the thieves that takes my stuff they should not be allowed to reproduce ever.
> 
> sweetwater how was your hunting trip. besides having fun with friends was there any deer taken by anyone in your group??
> sherman


Yes there was deer taken in our group.
Three total...and another shot and lost. That ones a long story which includes an evening hang fire shot with improper shot placement, another Hunter jumping deer up after it had bedded and running it to property we did not have permission to be on. By the time we got permission, it was dark. Went and looked for it at daylight but blood dried up in a stand of pines. Deer had hit a main trail with many fresh tracks so with no blood, was impossible to trail. Scoured throughout pines and around edges...just could not pick up anymore blood. Not good at all.
So out of us four guys...three took home a deer. But the fourth guy that didn't get a deer had to leave Sat. night due to an emergency at home and didn't get to hunt Sun. Talked to him and he said he would most likely get back out Tues. and try and bag one.

With the snow on, saw so many deer. Many just out of my personal comfort zone shooting range.
Forget exactly how many Sat but the number was in the low teens.
Sun. saw 19 total. Eleven in one herd.
Set in the tree stand and watched the eleven that were on the ajacent hillside out about 180yds.

Had a great time and mostly, as always, just enjoyed the comradery.

Plan on heading out here around the house this afternoon if this freezing rain ever stops. Have watched three deer here this morning skirting the hillside going up towards the pines. Think they will be moving heavy when this freezing rain stops. May get a chance to clear the ole smoke pole on actual game rather than killing the ground before season end.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes there was deer taken in our group.
> Three total...and another shot and lost. That ones a long story which includes an evening hang fire shot with improper shot placement, another Hunter jumping deer up after it had bedded and running it to property we did not have permission to be on. By the time we got permission, it was dark. Went and looked for it at daylight but blood dried up in a stand of pines. Deer had hit a main trail with many fresh tracks so with no blood, was impossible to trail. Scoured throughout pines and around edges...just could not pick up anymore blood. Not good at all.
> So out of us four guys...three took home a deer. But the fourth guy that didn't get a deer had to leave Sat. night due to an emergency at home and didn't get to hunt Sun. Talked to him and he said he would most likely get back out Tues. and try and bag one.
> 
> With the snow on, saw so many deer. Many just out of my personal comfort zone shooting range.
> Forget exactly how many Sat but the number was in the low teens.
> Sun. saw 19 total. Eleven in one herd.
> Set in the tree stand and watched the eleven that were on the ajacent hillside out about 180yds.
> 
> Had a great time and mostly, as always, just enjoyed the comradery.
> 
> Plan on heading out here around the house this afternoon if this freezing rain ever stops. Have watched three deer here this morning skirting the hillside going up towards the pines. Think they will be moving heavy when this freezing rain stops. May get a chance to clear the ole smoke pole on actual game rather than killing the ground before season end.


all sounds great. always loved it back a few yrs ago when there was a bunch of my friends that went up hunting with us. had some great fun teasing each other. and we always threatened to cut the tail of the shirts for anyone that missed a shot. have some great memories of those times. most of my friends have went to the great hunting grounds in the sky. some others have moved or just lost contact since they quit hunting.

now its just my oldest son and his wife and sometimes my youngest son. I've really been on him to get his 14 yr old into hunting. i think maybe next yr he'll get the hints. i have even offered to let him use my tc encore that i don't use much since i got my cva accura v2. i'll probably pass it down to him anyway if he gets into hunting.
sherman
sherman


----------



## waterfox

ah sherman the good ole days. The shirt tail cut off was real at our camp. during the two weeks in pa gun in camron co the bars were 8 deep at the camron hotel and the one in sterling run. Most camps are now abandon now. The hills got too big for the old guys and they weren't replaced by young ones. at least one ogf member misdrection stiil hunts there. AS for me got a buck opening day of bow and never went gun or ml Back out with bow tomorow. As landowner I can get 3 for me and 3 for my women


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes there was deer taken in our group.
> Three total...and another shot and lost. That ones a long story which includes an evening hang fire shot with improper shot placement, another Hunter jumping deer up after it had bedded and running it to property we did not have permission to be on. By the time we got permission, it was dark. Went and looked for it at daylight but blood dried up in a stand of pines. Deer had hit a main trail with many fresh tracks so with no blood, was impossible to trail. Scoured throughout pines and around edges...just could not pick up anymore blood. Not good at all.
> So out of us four guys...three took home a deer. But the fourth guy that didn't get a deer had to leave Sat. night due to an emergency at home and didn't get to hunt Sun. Talked to him and he said he would most likely get back out Tues. and try and bag one.
> 
> With the snow on, saw so many deer. Many just out of my personal comfort zone shooting range.
> Forget exactly how many Sat but the number was in the low teens.
> Sun. saw 19 total. Eleven in one herd.
> Set in the tree stand and watched the eleven that were on the ajacent hillside out about 180yds.
> 
> Had a great time and mostly, as always, just enjoyed the comradery.
> 
> Plan on heading out here around the house this afternoon if this freezing rain ever stops. Have watched three deer here this morning skirting the hillside going up towards the pines. Think they will be moving heavy when this freezing rain stops. May get a chance to clear the ole smoke pole on actual game rather than killing the ground before season end.


You shoulda took a HEAD SHOT


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> You shoulda took a HEAD SHOT


Ha...I figured someone would chime in with that one. And, I figured right on who that would be.


----------



## sherman51

somebody had to do it. why not let the legal counsel take a shot at it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

sherman51 said:


> somebody had to do it. why not let the legal counsel take a shot at it, LOL.
> sherman


I'm thinking someone trying to drum up some business


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Ha...I figured someone would chime in with that one. And, I figured right on who that would be.


I cant help myself


----------



## sherman51

don't you guys have anything better to do with your time than being on top of this deranged thread?, LOL.
sherman


----------



## FOSR




----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> don't you guys have anything better to do with your time than being on top of this deranged thread?, LOL.
> sherman


Well...ml season is officially over so...no, not really.


----------



## FOSR

fastwater said:


> Well...ml season is officially over so...no, not really.


 Please see the benefits of being retired thread. Notice there are few young working guys posting at all hours.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> Please see the benefits of being retired thread. Notice there are few young working guys posting at all hours.


Next scheduled major appointment is with a small mouth bass this coming May.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Next scheduled major appointment is with a small mouth bass this coming May.


Who is this


----------



## Saugeye Tom

U b go in back to work.....no time to fish


----------



## fastwater

'One hand washes the other'


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> U b go in back to work.....no time to fish


I am...but that's not a scheduled 'major' appointment. That's just an appointment. Now that SM trip to LSC, that's a 'major' appointment.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

They'll offer ot and youll jump on it


----------



## fastwater

^^^Long as it doesn't interfere with that special trip.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> don't you guys have anything better to do with your time than being on top of this deranged thread?, LOL.
> sherman


Haaay.....easy now


----------



## FOSR

OK this thread is again in danger of following a consistent topic.


----------



## G.lock

What's the best whiskey for a sore throat?
I've been using Seagrams limited black Canadian, can't tell if it helps but it sure don't hurt!


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> What's the best whiskey for a sore throat?
> I've been using Seagrams limited black Canadian, can't tell if it helps but it sure don't hurt!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Warm it up a tad...mmmmmm


----------



## PromiseKeeper

OK, so I need to buy a new toilet. I figured I could rely on this bunch of crap stirrers to tell me which one is best?


----------



## G.lock

I seen one that hooked on to your hitch but the instructions said something about it not being compatible to Lazy8.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> OK, so I need to buy a new toilet. I figured I could rely on this bunch of crap stirrers to tell me which one is best?


Fastwater toilet and official ogf toiley


----------



## fastwater

He had to ask didn't he ST! 

Snow tread toilet for better traction:









For the mother-n-law that stinks up the house:









And one for the man cave...one for when a relaxing mood needs to be set:


----------



## FOSR

You wimpy Americans need seats and handrails and all that. You probably want a roll of paper, too, like someone is just going to provide that for free. Of course if there's paper, swipe the roll and take it home to your grandmother. Look up "Turkish toilet" and plant your feet on the safety ribs and rock.


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> OK, so I need to buy a new toilet. I figured I could rely on this bunch of crap stirrers to tell me which one is best?


I knew this thread would take an official crap someday.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> You wimpy Americans need seats and handrails and all that. You probably want a roll of paper, too, like someone is just going to provide that for free. Of course if there's paper, swipe the roll and take it home to your grandmother. Look up "Turkish toilet" and plant your feet on the safety ribs and rock.


My brother worked at DuPont Chem before he retired. A co-worker went to India when they did a start-up. FOSR, the crapper was literally a HUGE hole in the floor.
All the cabs had wick type air fresheners. The locals walked everywhere along the side of the road, if nature called, they did #1. or #2 right there along the side of the road. Much the way they would have done, centuries ago.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I knew I could count on you guys. Fastwater, I couldnt find that model on Menard's web site.
FOSR I had to wash my hands after just looking at that pic!


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> I knew I could count on you guys. Fastwater, I couldnt find that model on Menard's web site.
> FOSR I had to wash my hands after just looking at that pic!


Here is a couple new 'Sherm' models coming out this year:


----------



## fastwater

And for the King of the castle:


----------



## fastwater

How much snow we getting Friday?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

4 to 8 here


----------



## fastwater

Have heard anywhere from 3-9 here depending on where the line of the storm ends up. 
Gonna have to get the plow on the tractor tomorrow.


----------



## Lazy 8

I think we're getting a major/uber/big time dusting in Columbus.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> And for the King of the castle:
> View attachment 252733


This puppy takes, "The Morning Constitutional" to a whole new level.
Geez, talk about the throne!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

and I thought I was being serious! HA!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> This puppy takes, "The Morning Constitutional" to a whole new level.
> Geez, talk about the throne!


Yes it does! 
And for those that have a tendency to pass out on the turlit:









Figure G-kids will be out this weekend for some sledding. 
Gotta get the tubes blown up for behind the quad.


----------



## Workingman

This may be "derailing " the thread by answering PK's question but here goes! I've got a buddy who's a plumber that I asked the same question and he recommended the cadet 3. I think it's American standard. He said "lift 1 buttcheek before you flush or it's libel to pull you down " haha. I got 1 and its been fine, no problems and not stupid expensive either! Ok, now, back to your fun!


----------



## waterfox

duel purpose


----------



## fastwater

waterfox said:


> duel purpose


Man...if we would have thought about that back in the day we would be worth millions today


----------



## FOSR

In France there is what's called a pissouir, which is a street-side pissing station.



















I quote Frank Zappa:



> The girls is all salty
> and the boys is all sweet.
> The food ain't to shabby
> and they piss in the street
> in France, way down in France.
> 
> They got some coffee
> eat'n right through the cup.
> And when you go ca-ca
> they make you stand up
> in France, way down in France.


----------



## Lazy 8

Workingman said:


> This may be "derailing " the thread by answering PK's question but here goes! I've got a buddy who's a plumber that I asked the same question and he recommended the cadet 3. I think it's American standard. He said "lift 1 buttcheek before you flush or it's libel to pull you down " haha. I got 1 and its been fine, no problems and not stupid expensive either! Ok, now, back to your fun!


I'm pretty sure it's impossible to derail this thang. That's the nature of this beast.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's impossible to derail this thang. That's the nature of this beast.


Yes...as far as derailing this thread, that's impossible! This thread is protected from derailment better then the secrets hidden behind the 'iron curtain'.


----------



## sherman51

Workingman said:


> This may be "derailing " the thread.
> 
> that's why this thread was started. just derail all you want, LOL.
> 
> on another note where do you guys find all these toilet pictures?
> 
> our 1st fore cast here called for 6 to 10. then it changed to 1 to 3. now its changed again. but I've not checked to see what it changed to.
> sherman


----------



## FOSR

> derail all you want


----------



## waterfox

It has never failed to quit raining or snowing in recorded history.


----------



## fastwater

This weekend latest Ohio snow forecast:


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> This weekend latest Ohio snow forecast:
> View attachment 252744


yeah our forecast now is calling for up to 1/4" of freezing rain then 1" to 3" of snow on top of the ice.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

how much now and who is this


----------



## sherman51

if my wife would let me go i think i could still be back in florida by tomorrow morning. but she just wont let me go back. i'll fix her good i'll just hibernate until spring. i'll teach her.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> if my wife would let me go i think i could still be back in florida by tomorrow morning. but she just wont let me go back. i'll fix her good i'll just hibernate until spring. i'll teach her.
> sherman


Easy uncle Sherm.
Remember...'happy wife, happy life'!
But if it gets too bad,she throws you out and you head back to Fla., stop by and pick me on your way down. 



Saugeye Tom said:


> how much now and who is this


Wood restacked and covered.
Bush hog removed from tractor.
Grader blade installed.
Don't care if there's one snow flake or 3'...I'm plowing something now.
Chili on the stove.
Back to cutting up deer.

Forecast:
Anywhere from sunshine and 70degrees to -10 and 200"s of snow.
Also, slight risk of no wind to hurricane force winds.
Sunrise will be sometime in the AM. Dark in the PM.
Brought to you by fastwater Ganahl.


----------



## FOSR

Yes, I'm goin' down in Florida,
Where the sun shines damn near every day
Well, well I'm goin' down in Florida,
Where the sun shines damn near every day
Yeah, I'll take my woman out on the beach fellas 'n,
And sit down on the sand and play


----------



## PromiseKeeper

what a crappy bunch of friends. No wonder I like it here


----------



## FOSR

This thread has gone into the gutter. We need to add some classy stuff like an appreciation of fine art. Like sculpture.


----------



## waterfox

The king has issued a directive from this day forward Mr 8 will be referred to as a mountain william


----------



## fastwater

waterfox said:


> The king has issued a directive from this day forward Mr 8 will be referred to as a mountain william


What you talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea Willisfox, whatchu talking about?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Its gonna be a personal challenge to choke this bad boy


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Its gonna be a personal challenge to choke this bad boy


Yep...you better not have anything accidentally dangling in that thing or you'll be singin saprano in short order.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> Its gonna be a personal challenge to choke this bad boy


Have one very similar...hard and fast....but fw said it right...if it's hot and you dangle....be careful....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey guys...have we had any warnings yet........lol


----------



## FOSR

In one of the old Prairie Home Companion shows, there was a Minnesota narrative about pranking someone by tipping the outhouse while they were in it. The important thing was to tip it so it fell on the door, and their only way out was through the hole.


----------



## Snakecharmer

PromiseKeeper said:


> Its gonna be a personal challenge to choke this bad boy


This is what you want!


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## FOSR




----------



## Lazy 8

I got one from Lows that claims to be able to flush 10 golf balls. I've had no problems with it.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


>


this one reminds me of a night many yrs ago. my best friend and me went out drinking. we went through 3 pints of orange flavored vodka while we were out. came home to my sister's house with some beer. my sister woke me up yelling at me the next morning. i got her calmed down enough to tell me the problem. she wanted to know why i had broken up her hot dogs and put them in the toilet. i didn't have a clue what she was talking about. went to the bathroom and sure enough pieces of hot dogs anywhere from 2" to 3" floating in the toilet. it turns out that my friend had ate them almost whole then later got sick and barfed them into the toilet. and they wouldn't flush. she made him dig them out by hand, LOL.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Somehow I just can't bring myself to like that one Sherm! LOL

You need Fastwater to bring the Poo Distributers in for that one!


----------



## FOSR

For some reason, my Internet Explorer has started warning me that if I post information to the Internet, people might be able to see it.










I'm asking you guys for some help, if you see something that I post, please contact the authorities.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Snakecharmer,
...did Kobayashi stop by after a contest....


----------



## Snakecharmer

M R DUCKS said:


> Snakecharmer,
> ...did Kobayashi stop by after a contest....


That would be my guess!
I should do a survey: Can the toilet handle Sherman's shorts?


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> For some reason, my Internet Explorer has started warning me that if I post information to the Internet, people might be able to see it.
> 
> View attachment 252790
> 
> 
> I'm asking you guys for some help, if you see something that I post, please contact the authorities.


just reported this to the fbi internet fraud division. something should be done about you very soon, LOL.



Snakecharmer said:


> That would be my guess!
> I should do a survey: Can the toilet handle Sherman's shorts?


sorry sn but those were not my shorts, no way no how. mine were disposed of properly in the hazards waste section of my local land fill.
sherman


----------



## waterfox

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea Willisfox, whatchu talking about?


it's all about the new math and an attempt to belittle people
can't call anybody hillbillie or ridge runner anymore.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

y'all be safe out there this afternoon!


----------



## waterfox

sherman51 said:


> just reported this to the fbi internet fraud division. something should be done about you very soon, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry sn but those were not my shorts, no way no how. mine were disposed of properly in the hazards waste section of my local land fill.
> sherman


strohs spelled backwards is shorts


----------



## FOSR

I expect to be shoveling very early tomorrow, if not in the middle of the night.

At the OSU landscape shop, there were times when they had us clock in at 03:00 for snow removal, that gave us a few hours to move snow before everyone else showed up.

All the things I'm told to do-oo
when I work at OSU-oo
with a wind chill factor and a diesel tractor
I'm a-landscaping with mysel-elf


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> I expect to be shoveling very early tomorrow, if not in the middle of the night.
> 
> At the OSU landscape shop, there were times when they had us clock in at 03:00 for snow removal, that gave us a few hours to move snow before everyone else showed up.
> 
> All the things I'm told to do-oo
> when I work at OSU-oo
> with a wind chill factor and a diesel tractor
> I'm a-landscaping with mysel-elf


Hmmm....years ago during the blizzard of 78, I worked for the City of Cols. at (then) Port Cols. Airport. Was on the clock mandatory for two weeks straight plowing snow just trying to keep the two main runways open. Plow snow until couldn't keep eyes open, go lay down for 2, no more than 3 hrs in old military barracks at airport then back up and start again. Snowed so hard that a couple times we were almost landed on as the tower cleared us to push a runway only to realize they had lost an incoming on our runway on radar and emergency SOS'ed us to 'abort runway immediately' which meant hit the grass at all cost. One time in particular, as the 'abort runway' came over the radio, I looked up and could literally see the landing lights, nose and front wheels of a heavy coming in on our runway. There were a bunch of runway lights torn up and stuck trucks in that episode.

And FWIW, a whole bunch of underwear that night resembled that of uncle Sherms Fla. drawers.


----------



## FOSR

When that '78 blizzard hit, I happened to get hammered with a very nasty flu just as the storm hit. I woke up at 6:30 and I didn't know if it was morning or evening.

Not much fun walking around today, I was holding the umbrella sideways with both hands in the wind, came home and changed into some dry clothes. I'm stocked up with food and hooch, time to go warm up the kitchen.


----------



## G.lock

waterfox said:


> strohs spelled backwards is shorts


that explains a lot
Remember 3.2 beer. I think they call it "lite" now.


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Snakecharmer

FOSR......I won't be able to eat tonight after that video....Here's something different.


----------



## bruce

Alex u are sick .


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> Alex u are sick .


I refuse to watch.


----------



## Snakecharmer

When a pilot gets into some seeds!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> When a pilot gets into some seeds!!!!


That's really wild SN

Well...the weather hasn't even really fired up yet and power has already flickered with the rain and high winds. Ice just starting to fall.
Looks like loosing power is going to be inevitable.

Generator full of oil/fuel...check.
10 gal. reserve generator fuel...check.
Plenty of drinking water stashed...check.
Both Thermos bottles filled with coffee...check.
Candles/flashlights with good batteries...check.
Grill with plenty of propane...check.

Think it's gonna be a long, but peaceful night here in the woods....check!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOSR said:


>


MAN YOU ARE ATE UP LIL BRO


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I refuse to watch.


Sure you saw it dont lie


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> That's really wild SN
> 
> Well...the weather hasn't even really fired up yet and power has already flickered with the rain and high winds. Ice just starting to fall.
> Looks like loosing power is going to be inevitable.
> 
> Generator full of oil/fuel...check.
> 10 gal. reserve generator fuel...check.
> Plenty of drinking water stashed...check.
> Both Thermos bottles filled with coffee...check.
> Candles/flashlights with good batteries...check.
> Grill with plenty of propane...check.
> 
> Think it's gonna be a long, but peaceful night here in the woods....check!


You **** hunting tonight? Gonna be in the woods tonight?? Ill call ya tonight if u r up ST


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> You **** hunting tonight? Gonna be in the woods tonight?? Ill call ya tonight if u r up ST


Gonna be right here. Shoot me a call when you get ready.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sure you saw it dont lie


Time to rub the BUNYUNS!
Grannie say, OH yea Fastiewawa, slowdown, you take your time big boy. Bunyuns ain't gonna rub themselves.


----------



## sherman51

just how much snow did you guys get over there in ohio? we just got a light coating of ice then about 1.5" of snow on top. sure makes it for some slick driving for some, me not so much.
sherman


----------



## bruce

5 in in gahanna oh.


----------



## Lazy 8

I woke up to somewhere around 5-6 inches on the ground and the forecast is for another 1-2 on Monday. The thing is the temps won't be above freezing until next Friday.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> just how much snow did you guys get over there in ohio? we just got a light coating of ice then about 1.5" of snow on top. sure makes it for some slick driving for some, me not so much.
> sherman


Same here in dayton uncle shermie


----------



## FOSR

I already cleared my sidewalk and the neighbor's too. It was drifty, so in one place it was less than an inch deep, and ten feet away it was five inches. The township snowplow driver let me swipe some salt off the spreader.


----------



## waterfox

sherman51 said:


> just how much snow did you guys get over there in ohio? we just got a light coating of ice then about 1.5" of snow on top. sure makes it for some slick driving for some, me not so much.
> sherman


about the same as you in northern trumbull co the local chicken little at the youngstown tv satation said at least 8 and 10 where i live. can see grass in some spots. how did we ever get bye without those experts?


----------



## FOSR

When someone says "as much as" that means the max possible and you can safely suppose it will actually be half of that. True for snow and true for wages.


----------



## sherman51

waterfox said:


> it's all about the new math and an attempt to belittle people
> can't call anybody hillbillie or ridge runner anymore.


your a little mistaken about that. I'm very proud to be called a hillbilly and always have been. I'm from tenn and proud of it. the word hillbilly refers to a backwoodsman. and i was about as back in the woods as i wanted to be.



waterfox said:


> strohs spelled backwards is shorts


man i use to love that stuff. i would like to have a million dollars for every case i drank back in the good ol days.
sherman


----------



## ress

Half inch of rain yesterday then it turned cold with 1.5 inches of snow. Very crusty out there now. Hate it when someone just has to go for a walk before I get the sidewalk shoveled!


----------



## fastwater

S'pose we got about 5".
And the best of all, though it flashed a few times...didn't loose power.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> S'pose we got about 5".
> And the best of all, though it flashed a few times...didn't loose power.


That's about what we got. Power went off for a second and luckily came right back on. We got lucky on that part. Got all the hand shoveling done and it's now time to jump on the tractor and start the dreaded driveway.


----------



## fastwater

Plowing the flat part of the drive. Gonna leave the hill on the drive alone. Found over the years that up at the hill, if I plow, a little melts off the hillsides throughout the day running down the drive turning to ice over night. Leaving the snow on at least gives a bit of traction getting out as long as snow doesn't get too deep.


----------



## FOSR

Years ago a Columbus city official was ridiculed for saying the snow plow operators left "a layer of snow for traction" but he was right; snow provides more grip than the ice underneath.

My Vibram soles were drifting when I walked to the grocery this morning.


----------



## waterfox

FOSR said:


> When someone says "as much as" that means the max possible and you can safely suppose it will actually be half of that. True for snow and true for wages.


they said 4 to 8 and 10 for me not up to so I would think at least 4 but what do I know about new math


----------



## waterfox

uncle sherm the clevelanders called us guys from pennsylvania hillbillies but their women called us real men and called us often


sherman51 said:


> your a little mistaken about that. I'm very proud to be called a hillbilly and always have been. I'm from tenn and proud of it. the word hillbilly refers to a backwoodsman. and i was about as back in the woods as i wanted to be.


.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

we got a layer if ice and sleet followed up with about 8 inches of snow. Proud hillbilly here too!


----------



## sherman51

waterfox said:


> uncle sherm the clevelanders called us guys from pennsylvania hillbillies but their women called us real men and called us often
> 
> .


yeah we really had a problem back in the day when us fentress county boys would go over to morgan county and take care of there girls. got into many a fight over some of those corn fed country girls. even got shot at one time as we was driving off. heard the shot from shotguns hitting the back of my car.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Yeah when my mom was pregnant with me she craved corn, which probably explains a lot.










She wandered off.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Plowing the flat part of the drive. Gonna leave the hill on the drive alone. Found over the years that up at the hill, if I plow, a little melts off the hillsides throughout the day running down the drive turning to ice over night. Leaving the snow on at least gives a bit of traction getting out as long as snow doesn't get too deep.


I think you're safe on the snow melting today. Brrrrr.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> Yeah when my mom was pregnant with me she craved corn, which probably explains a lot.
> 
> View attachment 252871
> 
> 
> She wandered off.


Four things here...

I love CORNBREAD
I love Neil Young
Did your Mom really wander off?
FOSR - yur one in a zillion!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Four things here...
> 
> I love CORNBREAD
> I love Neil Young
> Did your Mom really wander off?
> FOSR - yur one in a zillion!


My four things...

I too love cornbread with cracklins/red peppers in it
I love me some Waylon Jennings
I love my mom...she's still my rock at 84 yrs old. A Christian lady that has not only lived her life talking the talk...but walking the walk, still sharp as a tack, still tells it like it is and still works everyday. Here she is cutting up striking a pose for my sister just last week:









ST is my legal counsel and regardless of what people think, he will get my boat replaced.


----------



## FOSR

Just kidding about my mom wandering. I had been listening to Neil Young and the Shocking Pinks and I felt like posting the video. I like the way he seems out of his mind, pausing and smiling at the camera.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> My four things...
> 
> I too love cornbread with cracklins/red peppers in it
> I love me some Waylon Jennings
> I love my mom...she's still my rock at 84 yrs old. A Christian lady that has not only lived her life talking the talk...but walking the walk, still sharp as a tack, still tells it like it is and still works everyday. Here she is cutting up striking a pose for my sister just last week:
> View attachment 252895
> 
> 
> ST is my legal counsel and regardless of what people think, he will get my boat replaced.


Mom Looks very good and still working on sherm..we're closer to a settlement


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mom Looks very good and still working on sherm..we're closer to a settlement


Yep...mom is something special alright! Exercises everyday. And will still give us kids a brain duster when required.
Said she's gonna retire at the end of March. 

Hope we are getting closer on a boat settlement. Won't be long till May rolls around and we need a bigger boat for LSC and SCR.
If it will help to close the deal, please correspond with uncle Sherm and tell him he will have a spot on the new boat come May at LSC if we can get a settlement.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Don't mess with a Russian with a steam shovel....


----------



## FOSR

Funny to still hear the term "steam shovel" because you never see one these days. 






Kind of like "steam roller" when was the last time you saw a steam-powered roller? Somehow "diesel roller" doesn't sound right.


----------



## Snakecharmer

FOSR said:


> Funny to still hear the term "steam shovel" because you never see one these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like "steam roller" when was the last time you saw a steam-powered roller? Somehow "diesel roller" doesn't sound right.


Ohio used to be the World Leader in Steam Shovels!!!

Expanding railway networks (in the US and the UK) fostered a demand for steam shovels. The extensive mileage of railways, and corresponding volume of material to be moved, forced the technological leap. As a result, steam shovels became commonplace.

American manufacturers included the Marion Steam Shovel Company, which was founded in 1884, Erie and Bucyrus-Erie Shovel Companies.

Perhaps the most famous application of steam shovels is the digging of the Panama Canal across the Isthmus of Panama. One hundred and two shovels worked in that decade-long dig. Of these, seventy-seven were built by Bucyrus;[4] the remainder were Marion shovels. These machines 'moved mountains' in their labours. The shovel crews would race to see who could move the most dirt.[5]


----------



## FOSR

Along similar lines, there was Jeffrey Manufacturing Co. which made mining equipment in Columbus.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> Along similar lines, there was Jeffrey Manufacturing Co. which made mining equipment in Columbus.


...and it was a very sad day for manufacturing in Cols. when this icon of a company closed its doors in the late 90's.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mom Looks very good and still working on sherm..we're closer to a settlement


We didn't know you had your Mom working on Sherm too? 
I took a correspondence course in lawyering and will represent Sherm in this case. I can tell you one thing right now....NO BOAT FOR YOU!

I remember back when the Big Muskie was strip mining in the McConnelsville area which is now what we call the Strip Mines, South of Zanesville. A friend and myself hiked past the barriers and actually watched the Big Mother in action. We were one hill or two hills away. That was a sight to see.


----------



## Snakecharmer

FOSR said:


> Funny to still hear the term "steam shovel" because you never see one these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like "steam roller" when was the last time you saw a steam-powered roller? Somehow "diesel roller" doesn't sound right.


Mike Mulligan for $100............


----------



## FOSR

I can't find the video of moving one of the giant shovels from one mine to another. They go first with some big loaders and lay down a few feet of gravel. Then the shovel comes into view and it looks like a dinosaur dwarfing a tree it's passing.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Along the line of Safe Auto Terrible Quotes.....

"it's not the size of the hammer but how you hit the nail"

"it's not the meat but the motion"


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> We didn't know you had your Mom working on Sherm too?
> I took a correspondence course in lawyering and will represent Sherm in this case. I can tell you one thing right now....NO BOAT FOR YOU!
> 
> I remember back when the Big Muskie was strip mining in the McConnelsville area which is now what we call the Strip Mines, South of Zanesville. A friend and myself hiked past the barriers and actually watched the Big Mother in action. We were one hill or two hills away. That was a sight to see.


Shhhh....don't want mom hearing about how uncle Sherm is tryin to nail me on the boat deal. She knows people that makes Guido look like a choir boy. 

Used to ride bikes down now and again to look at the 'Big Muskie'.
Never saw it in action but bet it was a sight.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> We didn't know you had your Mom working on Sherm too?
> I took a correspondence course in lawyering and will represent Sherm in this case. I can tell you one thing right now....NO BOAT FOR YOU!
> 
> I remember back when the Big Muskie was strip mining in the McConnelsville area which is now what we call the Strip Mines, South of Zanesville. A friend and myself hiked past the barriers and actually watched the Big Mother in action. We were one hill or two hills away. That was a sight to see.


So do we stop paying you the kick back Now!???


----------



## FOSR

Since you mentioned hammers, does anyone else use a ball peen hammer to drive nails? I ask because the flat head can drive a nail like any other hammer, but when the nail head comes close to flush the ball end can work sort of like a nail set. If your aim isn't the best (raises hand) the ball end will not leave crescent dings next to the nail.


----------



## waterfox

I remember back when the Big Muskie was strip mining in the McConnelsville area which is now what we call the Strip Mines, South of Zanesville. A friend and myself hiked past the barriers and actually watched the Big Mother in action. We were one hill or two hills away. That was a sight to see.[/QUOTE]
To see just how big the bucket is you have to stand in it.
*Designated a “Great Ohio Adventure of Learning” by the State of Ohio Division of Travel & Tourism.*

Southeastern Ohio has some truly amazing things and the following provides some of our strongest documentation! The Big Muskie Bucket is the centerpiece of Miner’s Memorial Park located just 16 miles West of Caldwell I-77 Exit 25 and right along SR 78. This artifact has generated unbelievable interest from young and old all across the United States and from around the world! Why?

The Big Muskie was the World’s Largest Dragline and* one of the seven engineering wonders of the world!* The machine has even been featured on the History Channel! The Bucket weighs 460,000 pounds empty and when loaded carried an additional 640,000 pounds. It’s volume is equal to that of a 12 car garage. Can you imagine what Big Muskie must have been like to even move such an object, let alone maneuver it effectively?

The Big Muskie Bucket and Miner’s Memorial is without a doubt a one-of-a-kind destination. The site represents a major piece of history and assures that the mining men and women of Southeastern Ohio will never be forgotten.

To learn more, study the history of Big Muskie on the following pages and discover a Hidden Corridor, which is the only place in the world where you can still go inside the cab and even read inscriptions on the walls! Study the photographs, review the statistics, and then visit the Memorial. Take a picture of your family in the Big Muskie Bucket with your car parked next to it. We guarantee you’ll be captured forever with fascination and disbelief!


----------



## bruce

We saw the gem of egypt cross I70.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> My four things...
> 
> I too love cornbread with cracklins/red peppers in it
> I love me some Waylon Jennings
> I love my mom...she's still my rock at 84 yrs old. A Christian lady that has not only lived her life talking the talk...but walking the walk, still sharp as a tack, still tells it like it is and still works everyday. Here she is cutting up striking a pose for my sister just last week:
> View attachment 252895
> 
> 
> ST is my legal counsel and regardless of what people think, he will get my boat replaced.


haven't had cracklin bread in yrs. use to love it.

love corn bread pinto beans fried taters.
even though she isn't still around i love my mom.
gotta love my wife.
love twitty bird

your a very lucky guy. lost my dad when he was 39. lost my mom at 50. and i sure do miss having my mom around.

NO BOAT NO WAY NO HOW!!!! i don't need a spot on your new boat because unless you win the lottery your not going to have a new boat. not only does your boat not fit on the little 14' trailer i hit. the statute of limitation ran out many yrs ago. go deal with my insurance company i had back then. that's what it was for. i still have the same company now that i had back then. i can pm you there number.
sherman


----------



## waterfox

sherman51 said:


> haven't had cracklin bread in yrs. use to love it.
> 
> love corn bread pinto beans fried taters.
> even though she isn't still around i love my mom.
> gotta love my wife.
> love twitty bird
> 
> your a very lucky guy. lost my dad when he was 39. lost my mom at 50. and i sure do miss having my mom around.
> 
> NO BOAT NO WAY NO HOW!!!! i don't need a spot on your new boat because unless you win the lottery your not going to have a new boat. not only does your boat not fit on the little 14' trailer i hit. the statute of limitation ran out many yrs ago. go deal with my insurance company i had back then. that's what it was for. i still have the same company now that i had back then. i can pm you there number.
> sherman


I think I know your insurance co and the women in charge.
If he wants a new boat tell him to go to Helen Waite


----------



## Snakecharmer

Another terrible quote....

"Its always safe ice till it ain't...........


----------



## fastwater

waterfox said:


> I think I know your insurance co and the women in charge.
> If he wants a new boat tell him to go to Helen Waite


Good lookin out water fox!
Helen Waite...ST will be on this like a duck on a June bug.



Saugeye Tom said:


> So do we stop paying you the kick back Now!???


Yes....Lazy speak with fork'ed tongue keeping uncle Sherm all jacked up with them seeds while giving us valuable info. 
That...and he's still secretly slipping out to uncle Sherms sheep barn when Sherms head is turned.

Hey Sherm, last and final offer on settlement!
Spot on new boat at LSC PLUS all the hot, out of the oven cracklin cornbread you can stand complete with pinto beans and fried taters.
Just think about all that real butter melting down into the steaming end pieces of that cracklin cornbread and those crunchy fried taters mixed in that bowl of beans. 
For desert momma will make you some home made hot apple/cinnamon cobbler over a big bowl of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

waterfox said:


> I think I know your insurance co and the women in charge.
> If he wants a new boat tell him to go to Helen Waite


Waterfox, Helen Is employed in my office now...YOU just made the short list


----------



## G.lock

fastwater said:


> Good lookin out water fox!
> Helen Waite...ST will be on this like a duck on a June bug.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....Lazy speak with fork'ed tongue keeping uncle Sherm all jacked up with them seeds while giving us valuable info.
> That...and he's still secretly slipping out to uncle Sherms sheep barn when Sherms head is turned.
> 
> Hey Sherm, last and final offer on settlement!
> Spot on new boat at LSC PLUS all the hot, out of the oven cracklin cornbread you can stand complete with pinto beans and fried taters.
> Just think about all that real butter melting down into the steaming end pieces of that cracklin cornbread and those crunchy fried taters mixed in that bowl of beans.
> For desert momma will make you some home made hot apple/cinnamon cobbler over a big bowl of vanilla ice cream.


Any settlement that includes food should be SERIOUSLY considered.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Waterfox, Helen Is employed in my office now...YOU just made the short list


See...told you guys ST doesn't play around. Two hrs after getting Helens name he already has her on his staff. 
I bet uncle Sherms insurance rates are now gonna skyrocket with the extra $ going towards my new boat. 

Hey Tom, does she like cracklin cornbread, pintos and fried taters?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

She said black beans rice and walleye fillets


----------



## fastwater

Tell her I'm a black beans/rice and walleye fixin fool.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Did someone say BIG MUSKIE LOL.


----------



## fastwater

Now that's a big toothy critter right there!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Tell her I'm a black beans/rice and walleye fixin fool.


done


----------



## Saugeye Tom

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Did someone say BIG MUSKIE LOL.


you start the process on the mount yet?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Still looking around for some good quotes. Going to call Kulis in Bedford. I had a bass done there about 15 plus years ago...either way the plan is to get it started soon so when I do get it back I'll post it.


----------



## sherman51

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Did someone say BIG MUSKIE LOL.


now that's one toothee critter. congrats on catching one that size.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

FOSR said:


> Since you mentioned hammers, does anyone else use a ball peen hammer to drive nails? I ask because the flat head can drive a nail like any other hammer, but when the nail head comes close to flush the ball end can work sort of like a nail set. If your aim isn't the best (raises hand) the ball end will not leave crescent dings next to the nail.


I just use the ball peen when I'm too lazy to go find the claw hammer but now I have a legit excuse!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Holy c rap lazy guess what I just saw


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...as cold as its been, I'm thinking there should be more black on that lil fellar.


----------



## G.lock

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...as cold as its been, I'm thinking there should be more black on that lil fellar.


I'm thinking it should be frozen solid!
If you decide to end its suffering please don't shoot him in the head.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

On the other hand...if you want to save him please do not put him in your mouth to warm him...trust me on this one...LOL.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> On the other hand...if you want to save him please do not put him in your mouth to warm him...trust me on this one...LOL.


O my was worms..don't want spiked


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G.lock said:


> I'm thinking it should be frozen solid!
> If you decide to end its suffering please don't shoot him in the head.


He was in a shed with a air compressor....let him live


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...as cold as its been, I'm thinking there should be more black on that lil fellar.


Moving very slow


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> I'm thinking it should be frozen solid!
> If you decide to end its suffering please don't shoot him in the head.


Yes, like on deer,head shots on this critter would be in humane and would show much lack of respect for it. You might get mixed up and shoot its butt off instead causing days of senseless suffering with not being able to poop.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yes, like on deer,head shots on this critter would be in humane and would show much lack of respect for it. You might get mixed up and shoot its butt off instead causing days of senseless suffering with not being able to poop.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


>


Yes, the front half looks too much like the back half.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes, the front half looks too much like the back half.


I know the head.......he was walking backwards


----------



## FOSR

It'll be a long wait for next Christmas.






https://www.leatherman.com/tread-425.html


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Holy c rap lazy guess what I just saw
> View attachment 253134


I've got to say he's got bigger ones than i do. being out in this freezing weather takes a set of big ones, LOL. i don't think it would much matter which end you shoot this guy he's done for.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Hokey Smokes FOSRMAN, that puppy costs an arm, leg, and half a foot at the South American river site.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy, we may have to sue Ole Sherm to scrape up enough to buy one of those!


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Lazy, we may have to sue Ole Sherm to scrape up enough to buy one of those!


You will have to get in line for that.
Getting $ out of uncle Sherm is like getting gold out of Fort Knox. 
ST...did you hear the word 'sue'?


----------



## FOSR

There are the baby boomers. I was born in '58, right at the end of that group.

Then Generation X, born roughly 1960 - 1980.

Then Millenials, or Generation Y, born roughly 1980 - 1995.

Then Generation Z born roughly 1995 - 2012 maybe later.

Then what? We're out of letters. Someone probably has thought that the labels should have started earlier in the alphabet.


----------



## waterfox

fastwater said:


> You will have to get in line for that.
> Getting $ out of uncle Sherm is like getting gold out of Fort Knox.
> ST...did you hear the word 'sue'?


like they say sue in one hand and s**t in the other see which one gets filled up faster.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MAN sherm...they're all out after your lotto winnings.......oops...


----------



## fastwater

waterfox said:


> like they say sue in one hand and s**t in the other see which one gets filled up faster.


Yes...I am still yet floating in this:
:









when before the 'big crash' I used to be floating in this:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes...I am still yet floating in this:
> :
> View attachment 253199
> 
> 
> when before the 'big crash' I used to be floating in this:
> View attachment 253202


Yup you'll get that one back but bigger when I'm done with shermie


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> MAN sherm...they're all out after your lotto winnings.......oops...


guess they'll just have to wait like me for my numbers to actually hit. its been a long wait but i only play a few times a yr. but i have decided that if i do hit one of those large ones i'll be contacting sweetwater about buying him a new boat. that is if he hasn't already settled with my insurance company, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> guess they'll just have to wait like me for my numbers to actually hit. its been a long wait but i only play a few times a yr. but i have decided that if i do hit one of those large ones i'll be contacting sweetwater about buying him a new boat. that is if he hasn't already settled with my insurance company, LOL.
> sherman


What a guy!!!
Until then uncle Sherm...new boat or not...you will always have a reserved corner in my current skiff:









Space and safety/sinking will not be a problem cause I'm rebuilding using an 8' Chevy bed. Dodge bed rusted in two at the end of last year and sank.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> What a guy!!!
> Until then uncle Sherm...new boat or not...you will always have a reserved corner in my current skiff:
> View attachment 253245
> 
> 
> Space and safety/sinking will not be a problem cause I'm rebuilding using an 8' Chevy bed. Dodge bed rusted in two at the end of last year and sank.


gotta love them red neck boats. a little Styrofoam and it'll be better than new. then we can fish the central basin of erie together.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> gotta love them red neck boats. a little Styrofoam and it'll be better than new. then we can fish the central basin of erie together.
> sherman


 Yes...we will surely hit Erie.
Am currently stockpiling material from construction sites for an Erie skiff resembling this one. But want to put an extra seat for you and extended casting deck on the front.
I have visions of it being my best masterpiece yet capable of withstanding up to 4-5'ers that Erie is commonly known for:


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes...we will surely hit Erie.
> Am currently stockpiling material from construction sites for an Erie skiff resembling this one. But want to put an extra seat for you and extended casting deck on the front.
> I have visions of it being my best masterpiece yet capable of withstanding up to 4-5'ers that Erie is commonly known for:
> View attachment 253254


you may want to add an extra set of peddles so we can take turns on the way back in. just so we don't get stranded out there. i'd only be good for the 1st mile then i'd be shot.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you may want to add an extra set of peddles so we can take turns on the way back in. just so we don't get stranded out there. i'd only be good for the 1st mile then i'd be shot.
> sherman


I have thought of that as well. And since I will tire also, am going to strategically institute two, well designed hamster wheels into the vessel. We can use the hamsters on the wheels to propel us and then use them for bait after they tire.
Again, this vessel will have it all and be my masterpiece.


----------



## Lazy 8

when before the 'big crash' I used to be floating in this:
View attachment 253202
[/QUOTE]
Oh, now I get it, you mean the Big Wall Street Crash. Yea, that's a shame you lost your dingy over that. But what I don't understand is how Shermie fits in? He wasn't at Wall St?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> when before the 'big crash' I used to be floating in this:
> View attachment 253202


Oh, now I get it, you mean the Big Wall Street Crash. Yea, that's a shame you lost your dingy over that. But what I don't understand is how Shermie fits in? He wasn't at Wall St?[/QUOTE]

See...this is exactly why a good defense attorney keeps a case out of court as long as he can. Things get forgotten over time...things have more of a tendency to get twisted. 

But, documented statements, pics and other evidence can never go away.
Please refer to post #806 for before and after crash pics of my boat. Also please refer to posts prior to that for uncle Sherms confession of being at Mannistee Bay, running over my boat, leaving the scene of the accident and leaving a note on my windshield.
These facts can never be disputed...doesn't matter how long it stays out of court. 
P.S. Also note that in the same post, I quoted uncle Sherm trying to bribe me with payoff of some of his prize sheep. Something I sincerely considered! But my long time, bestest attorney in the world wisely talked me out of that informing me that I could get sheep anywhere. And that that boat was very special. My very wise attorney, over time, once again proved to be right!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Oh, now I get it, you mean the Big Wall Street Crash. Yea, that's a shame you lost your dingy over that. But what I don't understand is how Shermie fits in? He wasn't at Wall St?


See...this is exactly why a good defense attorney keeps a case out of court the longest he can. Things get forgotten over time...things have more of a tendency to get twisted. 

But, documented statements, pics and other evidence can never go away.
Please refer to post #806 for before and after crash pics of my boat. Also please refer to posts prior to that for uncle Sherms confession of being at Mannistee Bay, running over my boat, leaving the scene of the accident and leaving a note on my windshield.
These facts can never be disputed...doesn't matter how long it stays out of court. 
P.S. Also note that in the same post, I quoted uncle Sherm trying to bribe me with payoff of some of his prize sheep. Something I sincerely considered! But my long time, bestest attorney in the world wisely talked me out of that informing me that I could get sheep anywhere. And that that boat was very special. My very wise attorney, over time, once again proved to be right![/QUOTE]


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hey the mail order sheep just got to my place.....what do i do with them???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you may want to add an extra set of peddles so we can take turns on the way back in. just so we don't get stranded out there. i'd only be good for the 1st mile then i'd be shot.
> sherman


I got strong leggs....put a third seat in....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> hey the mail order sheep just got to my place.....what do i do with them???


Please Keep them warm till I get up there....but not too warm. 



Saugeye Tom said:


> I got strong leggs....put a third seat in....


Third seat??? On that like a duck on a junebug.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Please Keep them warm till I get up there....but not too warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Third seat??? On that like a duck on a junebug.


They keep talking...toommmmm. come baaaaaaak


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> They keep talking...toommmmm. come baaaaaaak


Be gentle!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Oh, now I get it, you mean the Big Wall Street Crash. Yea, that's a shame you lost your dingy over that. But what I don't understand is how Shermie fits in? He wasn't at Wall St?


See...this is exactly why a good defense attorney keeps a case out of court as long as he can. Things get forgotten over time...things have more of a tendency to get twisted. 

But, documented statements, pics and other evidence can never go away.
Please refer to post #806 for before and after crash pics of my boat. Also please refer to posts prior to that for uncle Sherms confession of being at Mannistee Bay, running over my boat, leaving the scene of the accident and leaving a note on my windshield.
These facts can never be disputed...doesn't matter how long it stays out of court. 
P.S. Also note that in the same post, I quoted uncle Sherm trying to bribe me with payoff of some of his prize sheep. Something I sincerely considered! But my long time, bestest attorney in the world wisely talked me out of that informing me that I could get sheep anywhere. And that that boat was very special. My very wise attorney, over time, once again proved to be right![/QUOTE]



Saugeye Tom said:


> See...this is exactly why a good defense attorney keeps a case out of court the longest he can. Things get forgotten over time...things have more of a tendency to get twisted.
> 
> But, documented statements, pics and other evidence can never go away.
> Please refer to post #806 for before and after crash pics of my boat. Also please refer to posts prior to that for uncle Sherms confession of being at Mannistee Bay, running over my boat, leaving the scene of the accident and leaving a note on my windshield.
> These facts can never be disputed...doesn't matter how long it stays out of court.
> P.S. Also note that in the same post, I quoted uncle Sherm trying to bribe me with payoff of some of his prize sheep. Something I sincerely considered! But my long time, bestest attorney in the world wisely talked me out of that informing me that I could get sheep anywhere. And that that boat was very special. My very wise attorney, over time, once again proved to be right!


[/QUOTE]

you guys already have the facts confused. i was never at Manistee bay in my life. refer to my insurance company. if the boat don't fit the trailer you will lose, ha ha.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Post #744



sherman51 said:


> I once hit and busted a trailer tail light in a parking area at Manistee lake in Michigan. I put my name and phone number and the name of my insurance company on a paper and placed it under the wiper on his truck. but I never heard from him.
> sherman


See, this is what I'm talking about when I say a good defense attorney keeps an iron clad case out of court as long as he can.
After years and years, even those that admitted guilt get amnesia.


----------



## Lazy 8

Oh yea? I think I might have my client plead insanity. He was all jacked up on them seeds!
What's that Your Honor? Cased closed?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> hey the mail order sheep just got to my place.....what do i do with them???


Use your imagination.


----------



## fastwater

[/QUOTE]

you guys already have the facts confused. i was never at Manistee bay in my life. refer to my insurance company. *if the boat don't fit the trailer you will lose, ha ha*.
sherman[/QUOTE]

It was hard to find a boat to fit my trailer after you ran it over :


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Oh yea? I think I might have my client plead insanity. He was all jacked up on them seeds!
> What's that Your Honor? Cased closed?


Hmmm...uncle Sherm....may I suggest you have a private conversation with your counsel. 
He is getting ready to get you charged with an additional charge of DUI on top of the hit/skip, failure to control and gross negligence charges you already have against you.
I don't want you staying in the pokey with our friend Bubba when youre supposed to be fishing Erie with ST and I in my masterpiece of a yacht when I get done building it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm, you better plea INSANITY, Cause you're just crazy about them seeds of Timbos. We may take a bargain then...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BUT by doing so you will implicate uncle Timbo...Causing Guido to take offence.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

WOW 42417 views on this thread


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> hey the mail order sheep just got to my place.....what do i do with them???


I'm sure on these cold winter nights you and sweetwater will find a good use for them, LOL.



fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Post #744
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is what I'm talking about when I say a good defense attorney keeps an iron clad case out of court as long as he can.
> After years and years, even those that admitted guilt get amnesia.


just goes to prove my point. you was hit at Manistee bay. the tail light i busted was at Manistee lake.

you guys already have the facts confused. i was never at Manistee bay in my life. refer to my insurance company. *if the boat don't fit the trailer you will lose, ha ha*.
sherman[/QUOTE]

It was hard to find a boat to fit my trailer after you ran it over :
View attachment 253333
[/QUOTE]

i am so sorry for your loss. but that trailer is even close to the one i hit. the one i hit was just a small trailer for a small fishing boat. had single axle with 12" tires. the more you post the weaker your case gets.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

oh yeah i forgot to mention that i didn't even know lazy back in those days. and didn't use any of that stuff back then.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm, you better plea INSANITY, Cause you're just crazy about them seeds of Timbos. We may take a bargain then...


FWIW, I think that with the charges uncle Sherm is currently facing, an INSANITY plea may well be the way for him to go as well.
But on INSANITY plea even though it may keep him out of shacking up with 'Bubba' it will NOT negate him from the $ value of damages done.
On that note, I am willing to make one last attempt at a settlement.
1)All the cracklin cornbread, beans and fried taters he can eat.
2)His very own seat and set of peddles on the new skiff I am building(will stencil his name on the seat).
3)Will drop all the many thousands of $'s I spent concerning my rehab I had to have done caused by the stress of losing my boat and trailer which in turn caused me to lose my job,house and my wife at that time. And she was the best thing that ever happened to me. Her name is Daisey...but I called her 'puddin head'.
Here's her pic. taken at her family reunion.








...just seeing that pics again brings back memories of elation that makes me weep uncontrollably.
When throwing shoes(her case...toilet seats) I used to stand down at the other end with a bag of Big Macs and fries and tell her if she got a ringer she could have them. We won so much $ betting people that all the bags of Big Macs and fries never cost me a dime.

At any rate, I'm willing to do all the above just for him replacing my Lund 2075 Tyee boat,trailer, 225 Yamaha with matching 9.9 mtr.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

If you could just get her back....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> If you could just get her back....


...her front, her shapely arm, her tiny leg, her fat huge toes...anything would be a comfort. If I could just have one of those turlit seats she used to throw, that would be better than nothing.
But she's started a new life as a professional bouncer at a motorcycle club in which she's the Sgt of Arms with the MC and is long gone.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> FWIW, I think that with the charges uncle Sherm is currently facing, an INSANITY plea may well be the way for him to go as well.
> But on INSANITY plea even though it may keep him out of shacking up with 'Bubba' it will NOT negate him from the $ value of damages done.
> On that note, I am willing to make one last attempt at a settlement.
> 1)All the cracklin cornbread, beans and fried taters he can eat.
> 2)His very own seat and set of peddles on the new skiff I am building(will stencil his name on the seat).
> 3)Will drop all the many thousands of $'s I spent concerning my rehab I had to have done caused by the stress of losing my boat and trailer which in turn caused me to lose my job,house and my wife at that time. And she was the best thing that ever happened to me. Her name is Daisey...but I called her 'puddin head'.
> Here's her pic. taken at her family reunion.
> View attachment 253342
> 
> ...just seeing that pics again brings back memories of elation that makes me weep uncontrollably.
> When throwing shoes(her case...toilet seats) I used to stand down at the other end with a bag of Big Macs and fries and tell her if she got a ringer she could have them. We won so much $ betting people that all the bags of Big Macs and fries never cost me a dime.
> 
> At any rate, I'm willing to do all the above just for him replacing my Lund 2075 Tyee boat,trailer, 225 Yamaha with matching 9.9 mtr.


aren't you the one that wrote the song thank god and greyhound she's gone??? LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> aren't you the one that wrote the song thank god and greyhound she's gone??? LOL.
> sherman


Actually wrote the John Conlee song 'Rose Colored Glasses' after ole ' puddin head ' left me.  The thought of caressing her wrinkles is just as clear today as they were back then. 

Can we get the extended warranty on the new boat also???


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> 3)Will drop all the many thousands of $'s I spent concerning my rehab I had to have done caused by the stress of losing my boat and trailer which in turn caused me to lose my job,house and my wife at that time. And she was the best thing that ever happened to me. Her name is Daisey...but I called her 'puddin head'.
> Here's her pic. taken at her family reunion.
> View attachment 253342
> 
> ...just seeing that pics again brings back memories of elation that makes me weep uncontrollably.
> When throwing shoes(her case...toilet seats) I used to stand down at the other end with a bag of Big Macs and fries and tell her if she got a ringer she could have them. We won so much $ betting people that all the bags of Big Macs and fries never cost me a dime.
> 
> At any rate, I'm willing to do all the above just for him replacing my Lund 2075 Tyee boat,trailer, 225 Yamaha with matching 9.9 mtr.


Another terrible quote
"The more your pushin
the bigger the cushion"


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Another terrible quote
> "The more your pushin
> the bigger the cushion"


Watching all that sexy jiggle when she threw that turlit seat was something I just can't seem to get out of my mind.
I saw her about a month ago loading the back of her pickup with Colonel Sanders chicken, a couple tubs of mashed taters n gravy and a case of them apple pies. Thought she was throwing a party but she said she was just stopping in for dinner. Wouldn't have believed her but she only had one Diet Coke.
PS. uncle Sherm...she's put on a few pounds since the above pic. was taken.
Like the famous quote in the movie Jaws:
"We're gonna need a bigger boat!"


----------



## Snakecharmer

Terrible Quote 5
"It's not the cough that carries you off......its the coffin!'


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Watching all that sexy jiggle when she threw that turlit seat was something I just can't seem to get out of my mind.
> I saw her about a month ago loading the back of her pickup with Colonel Sanders chicken, a couple tubs of mashed taters n gravy and a case of them apple pies. Thought she was throwing a party but she said she was just stopping in for dinner. Wouldn't have believed her but she only had one Diet Coke.
> PS. uncle Sherm...she's put on a few pounds since the above pic. was taken.
> Like the famous quote in the movie Jaws:
> "We're gonna need a bigger boat!"


Remember when snuggling with her,
Terrible Quote 6....."It's not the size of your boat but how you move the oars...."


----------



## FOSR

I've found my dream girl! Clicking on her profile right now.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa - I remember when you used to tell me about the good ol days when you couldn't get that old Harley of yours started and Puddin would suck start it for you. Heck of a gal. I always thought she was a keeper if for nothing but that alone?


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> ...just seeing that pics again brings back memories of elation that makes me weep uncontrollably.
> When throwing shoes(her case...toilet seats) I used to stand down at the other end with a bag of Big Macs and fries and tell her if she got a ringer she could have them. We won so much $ betting people that all the bags of Big Macs and fries never cost me a dime.
> 
> .


I bet when she walked it looked like two kids were fighting in her shorts...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Terrible Quote 7......"Dead mice tell no tails,,,,,,


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I bet when she walked it looked like two kids were fighting in her shorts...


Yes sir!!!
Like two groundhogs fighten in a burlap sack!

When Sherm buys me my new big Lund, first thing I'm gonna do is go get her from her apartment above that motorcycle club and see if she wants to go for a boat ride. Not gonna let her chew tobacco though cause don't want no stains in my new carpet. When we used to go in that old boat uncle Sherm run over, she would spit while we was goin down the lake and it would get in her hair and she'd look beautiful like she had glitter in her hair. Bout got in a fistfight a couple times cause guys was eyeballin her. 

Glad uncle Sherms gonna put that 225hp Yamaha on the back. May have to get one of them 55gal drum bait keeper things filled with water and set it on the opposite side of 'puddin head' for ballast.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa - I remember when you used to tell me about the good ol days when you couldn't get that old Harley of yours started and Puddin would suck start it for you. Heck of a gal. I always thought she was a keeper if for nothing but that alone?


Yep...once had a bad leg and couldn't kick the Harley. Never had to worry about gettin her started as long as puddin head was around. She'd look soooo purdy with those black exhaust rings on her lips.
There were times when I had to get that old pan head turned around in a tight spot...she looked beautiful as she picked it up and turned that bike around.
It's Friday and we used to go down to the bar and drink for nothin cause she would arm wrestle all the fellas for $ and beers.

Gotta stop thinkin of her and them old times now...startin to get all teary eyed.

Uncle Sherm, think we can hurry up and settle on that boat before I gotta go get some more shock treatments?


----------



## Snakecharmer

A little bagpipe music for you...


----------



## fastwater

^^^Well now...that'll put a pep in your step!


----------



## ress

Wow! Puddin head huh?


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Wow! Puddin head huh?


Yes...isn't that special?
Gave her that nickname cause her cheeks always looked like they were full of puddin cause both cheeks were always full of a pack of Redman chewin tobacky. Used to have to buy that stuff by the case.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

My ex was purty too


----------



## sherman51

Uncle Sherm, think we can hurry up and settle on that boat before I gotta go get some more shock treatments?[/QUOTE]

sorry ol sweetwater but i'll have to refer you back to my insurance company.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> Uncle Sherm, think we can hurry up and settle on that boat before I gotta go get some more shock treatments?


sorry ol sweetwater but i'll have to refer you back to my insurance company.
sherman[/QUOTE]


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> My ex was purty too
> View attachment 253424


Man...can you just imagine our X's in a wet t-shirt contest???
Hey ST...if uncle Sherm buys us a big enough boat, you can get your X to go for a boat ride, I'll get mine and I won't have to buy that 55gal drum bait keeper for ballast. But may have to bump the mtr up to a 350hp. Can only expect so much out of a 225.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Man...can you just imagine our X's in a wet t-shirt contest???
> Hey ST...if uncle Sherm buys us a big enough boat, you can get your X to go for a boat ride, I'll get mine and I won't have to buy that 55gal drum bait keeper for ballast. But may have to bump the mtr up to a 350hp. Can only expect so much out of a 225.


I think her gonna need twin Big Block's just to get her up on plane.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I think her gonna need twin Big Block's just to get her up on plane.


Yep...may have to take an ironing board and make some kind of wing/spoiler for the back for lift.


----------



## ress

Think i saw from down south where two guys were using a "large" woman's bra for a drift sock. Really!


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Think i saw from down south where two guys were using a "large" woman's bra for a drift sock. Really!


Tried to use puddin heads bloomers one day for a drift socks and boat went backwards at full throttle.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I think her gonna need twin Big Block's just to get her up on plane.


i think they're going to need a much bigger boat with three of them 500 hp motors just to troll on erie.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

In the kitchen with Screaming Jay Hawkins


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> My ex was purty too
> View attachment 253424


You know boys, if that place ol puddin's in right there was to catch fire and somebody was to yell, HAUL ARSE! I'm afraid ol puddin would haveta make 2 trips.
Sorry Fastwawa, I just calls em likes I sees em.


----------



## Snakecharmer

You boys need to get those girls of yours in the Magic Elevator ( If they will fit)


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> You know boys, if that place ol puddin's in right there was to catch fire and somebody was to yell, HAUL ARSE! I'm afraid ol puddin would haveta make 2 trips.
> Sorry Fastwawa, I just calls em likes I sees em.


That's okay Lazy.
Watching all those wrinkles a runnin would be something special. Especially those wrinkles that are all tatted up.
She's got a 2'X3' tat of the Amurican flag that covers part of her butt cheek. When she walks and then stops all of a sudden, the wrinkles shake, bounce and waves like jello for about 10 minutes and it looks like a real flag waving in the wind.
She's something special alright!


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> You boys need to get those girls of yours in the Magic Elevator ( If they will fit)


Oh...she wasn't ever allowed in an elevator due to the load limits.
She even broke the gears out of the escalator at the mall one time and got stranded halfway up. Had to get a wrecker in there to winch her back up to the main floor.
But she always loved to go to the Wally World. They had her one of them scooters custom built with a Detroit Diesel engine and a wide load sign. They even installed her her own spittoon on it. She looked so beautiful going down the isles at WW on that thing in her Daisey Dukes and halter top.


----------



## FOSR

You should have seen some of the customers when I was working at the tool store. There were some guys with SERIOUS guts.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> That's okay Lazy.
> Watching all those wrinkles a runnin would be something special. Especially those wrinkles that are all tatted up.
> She's got a 2'X3' tat of the Amurican flag that covers part of her butt cheek. When she walks and then stops all of a sudden, the wrinkles shake, bounce and waves like jello for about 10 minutes and it looks like a real flag waving in the wind.
> She's something special alright!





fastwater said:


> Oh...she wasn't ever allowed in an elevator due to the load limits.
> She even broke the gears out of the escalator at the mall one time and got stranded halfway up. Had to get a wrecker in there to winch her back up to the main floor.
> But she always loved to go to the Wally World. They had her one of them scooters custom built with a Detroit Diesel engine and a wide load sign. They even installed her her own spittoon on it. She looked so beautiful going down the isles at WW on that thing in her Daisey Dukes and halter top.


I've finally decided you are one sick puppy. and if your not careful you'll be singint the some there coming to take me away ha ha he he there coming to take me away.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I've finally decided you are one sick puppy. and if your not careful you'll be singint the some there coming to take me away ha ha he he there coming to take me away.
> sherman


I know uncle Sherm.
Can't help it!!!
Every since I had to get so many of them shock treatments when I lost my boat, things haven't been right since.
My eyes cross now and again. And sometimes I get this twitchen in my neck that makes my head shake.
But the s-s-s-studderin is better now.

We any closer to striking a boat deal?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I know uncle Sherm.
> Can't help it!!!
> Every since I had to get so many of them shock treatments when I lost my boat, things haven't been right since.
> My eyes cross now and again. And sometimes I get this twitchen in my neck that makes my head shake.
> But the s-s-s-studderin is better now.
> 
> We any closer to striking a boat deal?


i don't know where you caught it but i came home from overseas with the same symptoms. but my twitching was much worse than what you describe. i would just jerk my whole body would shake. i haven't been right since.

on another note my wife and granddaughters returned from church today and my wife started laughing. she said the preacher had said they were having pitch in dinner and wanted everybody to come. later my 8 yr old granddaughter asked her what was a pigeon dinner. my wife said she started laughing so hard she really had a hard time telling he it wasn't a pigeon dinner but a pitch in dinner. me and the wife had another great laugh. out of the mouths of babes.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i don't know where you caught it but i came home from overseas with the same symptoms. but my twitching was much worse than what you describe. i would just jerk my whole body would shake. i haven't been right since.
> 
> on another note my wife and granddaughters returned from church today and my wife started laughing. she said the preacher had said they were having pitch in dinner and wanted everybody to come. later my 8 yr old granddaughter asked her what was a pigeon dinner. my wife said she started laughing so hard she really had a hard time telling he it wasn't a pigeon dinner but a pitch in dinner. me and the wife had another great laugh. out of the mouths of babes.
> sherman


Pigeon dinner! 
That's a good one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherm its called malaria.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I've finally decided you are one sick puppy. and if your not careful you'll be singint the some there coming to take me away ha ha he he there coming to take me away.
> sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Oh...she wasn't ever allowed in an elevator due to the load limits.
> She even broke the gears out of the escalator at the mall one time and got stranded halfway up. Had to get a wrecker in there to winch her back up to the main floor.
> But she always loved to go to the Wally World. They had her one of them scooters custom built with a Detroit Diesel engine and a wide load sign. They even installed her her own spittoon on it. She looked so beautiful going down the isles at WW on that thing in her Daisey Dukes and halter top.


Thanks for that visual Fastwawa. Now I haveta go stick red hot ice picks in my eyes.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Quickiewawa, I guess you and Puddin can double date on yer own?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Quickiewawa, I guess you and Puddin can double date on yer own?


Absolutely!
One thing for sure...you can't love all that beauty in just one night.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Absolutely!
> One thing for sure...you can't love all that beauty in just one night.


What in the heck did I do with those ice picks?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> What in the heck did I do with those ice picks?


Some of our most memorable nights was when she would be layin there in her kamomo and she'd pick out a wrinkle and I would try and pitch a quarter into that wrinkle. 
Sometimes we never did find them quarters until days later when she would be dancin down at the bar and they would fall out and go rollin down the bar.
One thing for sure, we always knew we had hidden money for the phone booth if we broke down on her Harley.


----------



## Lazy 8

I'll bet ol puddin could put a hurting on Golden Corral?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll bet ol puddin could put a hurting on Golden Corral?


You bet she could!
Her favorite was them plates of deep fried popcorn shrimp.
She used to trick them all the time by sneaking and hiding them shrimp in the rolls on her neck so she could bring them home for a midnight snack.

We got barred out of the Chinese Buffet place...Wong Hong Lo...cause they said she ate too much. 
Plus they got mad cause she pulled her chair up to where the buffet food trays were at and started eating. She just thought they had her table set.
Manager told us " No mo food, you go, no come back...ever. "


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Quickiewawa, I guess you and Puddin can double date on yer own?


yeah when he hugs her he has to use a marker and mark where he has hugged so he can see where he has hugged as he works his way around her to make sure he hugs all of her, LOL.

looks like bad news for the ice fishermen as temps rise. i don't ice fish any more as i have come to hate cold weather as I've gotten a little older. but if its got to be winter any way we might as well have good ice so the rest of the people that loves ice fishing can fish.
sherman


----------



## backfar

At least fastwater has someone to keep him warm in the winter and shade in the summer


----------



## sherman51

backfar said:


> At least fastwater has someone to keep him warm in the winter and shade in the summer


yeah i just hope he has a plan if she ever rolls over him in his sleep, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress

Hey I was at a flee market once and saw a pile of books for sale. There was one called Under the Bleachers written by Seamore Butts...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You bet she could!
> Her favorite was them plates of deep fried popcorn shrimp.
> She used to trick them all the time by sneaking and hiding them shrimp in the rolls on her neck so she could bring them home for a midnight snack.
> 
> We got barred out of the Chinese Buffet place...Wong Hong Lo...cause they said she ate too much.
> Plus they got mad cause she pulled her chair up to where the buffet food trays were at and started eating. She just thought they had her table set.
> Manager told us " No mo food, you go, no come back...ever. "


I'll bet she uses drumsticks for chopsticks?


----------



## FOSR

You can flirt witth her all you want, bounce around and stuff, fine and good for you.

Just don't ask her to ride your face.


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> You can flirt witth her all you want, bounce around and stuff, fine and good for you.
> 
> Just don't ask her to ride your face.


sorry fosr but i just couldn't bring myself to watch.
sherman


----------



## ress

I'am afraid to..Here it goes!!----Gawd!!!!


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> sorry fosr but i just couldn't bring myself to watch.
> sherman


Just some cottage cheese cheeks and watermelon. You can handle it Sherman.


----------



## backfar

Im literally scared for life...


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah when he hugs her he has to use a marker and mark where he has hugged so he can see where he has hugged as he works his way around her to make sure he hugs all of her, LOL.
> sherman





backfar said:


> At least fastwater has someone to keep him warm in the winter and shade in the summer





sherman51 said:


> yeah i just hope he has a plan if she ever rolls over him in his sleep, LOL.
> sherman


You guys are posting like she's still around. Actually she is still very, very a 'round'...just not around me. Remember, all that sexy left me after my boat got runned over. And my life's been ruined ever since.
That's why uncle Sherm needs to go ahead and replace my boat he runned over so I can get my 'puddin head' back.



Lazy 8 said:


> I'll bet she uses drumsticks for chopsticks?


When we was at the Wong Hong Lo Chinese buffet and that manager was tryin to throw puddin head out, she was in the middle of eaten a pan of some of them bbq chicken wings when I come back from the turlit. Got there just in time to hear ole puddin tell him that if he reached for that pan of wings again that she was gonna use him as a toothpick. 
That fellar just didn't realize you don't get between puddin and her groceries. Best just let her go until she gets done feedin. You'll know when she's done cause as soon as she burps, she's gonna stick her hand out and that's my cue to hand her a new bag of Redman.


----------



## ress

mm mm mm. I'am going to have bad dreams tonight


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> You guys are posting like she's still around. Actually she is still very, very a 'round'...just not around me. Remember, all that sexy left me after my boat got runned over. And my life's been ruined ever since.
> That's why uncle Sherm needs to go ahead and replace my boat he runned over so I can get my 'puddin head' back.
> 
> 
> 
> When we was at the Wong Hong Lo Chinese buffet and that manager was tryin to throw puddin head out, she was in the middle of eaten a pan of some of them bbq chicken wings when I come back from the turlit. Got there just in time to hear ole puddin tell him that if he reached for that pan of wings again that she was gonna use him as a toothpick.
> That fellar just didn't realize you don't get between puddin and her groceries. Best just let her go until she gets done feedin. You'll know when she's done cause as soon as she burps, she's gonna stick her hand out and that's my cue to hand her a new bag of Redman.


I saw her at the Browns / Steelers game. Quite a catch...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOSR said:


> You can flirt witth her all you want, bounce around and stuff, fine and good for you.
> 
> Just don't ask her to ride your face.


Hooooo my god Blasphemy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> sorry fosr but i just couldn't bring myself to watch.
> sherman


dont sherm......not worth it


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> mm mm mm. I'am going to have bad dreams tonight


Wanna borrow my red hot ice picks?
Shermie - I'm with you brother, there ain't no way in the world I'm a gonna watch that video of peaches and cream er, I mean, puddin and fastwawa having a good time while FOSR, directs, produces, edits, and narrates the film.
No stinking way jose.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I saw her at the Browns / Steelers game. Quite a catch...
> View attachment 253708


Thats my puddin head! She never mentioned nothin bout becoming no cheerleader.
Them Browns will be using their #1 draft pick in 2018 on my honey Snakecharmer.
Heard them Browns were finally putting together a cheerleading squad besides the one that's usually on the field every Sunday. Kinda somethin to give the fans somethin to enjoy during the game. 

Here's a cheerleader they used a draft pick on already:


----------



## Lazy 8

I'll learn to keep those ice picks heated up when viewing this thang!

Decades ago as a green carpenter, one of the old salts came up to me and said, wanna see a naked picture of my ol lady? Before I could answer he whips out a pic of a naked 500 pounder. Burnt me for life.


----------



## sherman51

i tried to envision sweetwater and his soul mate doing the dirty. but before i could i just broke out laughing. laughed so hard and so long i gave up the quest.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i tried to envision sweetwater and his soul mate doing the dirty. but before i could i just broke out laughing. laughed so hard and so long i gave up the quest.
> sherman


Uncle Sherm, for your eyes only, since you're family, I can send ya some old home vids. if'n you like. Theres one home movie taken when she was dressed up and roll playin as Cinderella. At the time, she was tryin to get off the chewin tobacky and had switched to snuff. It's one of my favs. cause when she turns around and smiles, she's got all that snuff stuff all up in her front teeth...she looks so purdy in that vid.

We had a little trouble in that vid. but worked things out. You know the part in Cinderella when she puts the golden slipper on? 
Well, we didn't have no golden slipper and the only thing we could find that would fit was a pair of size 14 gum boots...and I had to grease her feet to get them on her.
But once I got em on her, you should have seen all that beauty standing there. Dressed in that shear,slinky Cinderella outfit with gum boots on, smiling with snuff in her teeth...Surely somethin for the eyes to behold!

If'n you watched that one, you would understand why my world came apart after she left when my boat got runned over. And I'd bet a dollar to a donut that you'd go right out and buy that new replacement boat for me so I could get her back.


----------



## Lazy 8

I refuse to see no ho that wears the same size boot as me. 
Besides that, did your wife ever find out about puddin?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I refuse to see no ho that wears the same size boot as me.
> Besides that, did your wife ever find out about puddin?


Yup...she found out about her...they're sisters. 
When we got married we had one of them pre-nut agreements that if puddin head ever wanted to come back that she would go back to her first cousin. That's the fellar she left to come be with me when puddin runned off.


----------



## Lazy 8

Are you from WV to?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you from WV to?


nope, he's just a country boy at hart.

i was watching wagon train the other night and they was taking a bath in an oval shaped metal tub. brought back memories of taking baths in our old round metal wash tub when i was a young lad. how many of you old guys ever did that??
sherman


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> nope, he's just a country boy at hart.
> 
> i was watching wagon train the other night and they was taking a bath in an oval shaped metal tub. brought back memories of taking baths in our old round metal wash tub when i was a young lad. how many of you old guys ever did that??
> sherman


We had an indoor tub growing up. My dad took us on trips each summer all over out west. Weeks at a time camping. We did use a metal tub then.
Sherm, you brought back a wonderful memory. That made my day thinking of Dad and what he did for us as kids. Funny how a crappy day can change so quickly.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sure, way back in the hollar in southern WV. Heated the water on the cookstove.
Went outside to do our business.
I'm talking the 50's, early 60's.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I can remember my Pap saying how they grew up doing their business outside and eating in the house. He just couldnt get it why folks would want to do their business in the house and eat outside!


----------



## ress

Can remember cooling off in the summer. Mom used a ringer washer and that rinse tub. Would have been 63 64.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

My pawpaw had a outhouse in Laura Ohio. Mamas made him get a indoor toilet....we weren't allowed to use it


----------



## FOSR

Uncle Rob's Household Tips


----------



## Lazy 8

Has Uncle Rob ever heard of safety glasses?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Has Uncle Rob ever heard of safety glasses?


And he done burned all the hair off his legs and arms too!


----------



## Lazy 8

It's a wonder he's not 6' under.


----------



## FOSR

Mommy, can we go visit Uncle Rob?

*NO*


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> Mommy, can we go visit Uncle Rob?
> 
> *NO*


Uncle Rob gives some validity to forced restrictive reproduction laws.


----------



## FOSR

Don't worry, we'll just wait for his cure for jock itch. "Next, fill a toilet with gasoline..."


----------



## PromiseKeeper

FOSR said:


> Uncle Rob's Household Tips


I love it when he says "THEN!!!" you know its gonna blow up. 

Glad he aint my neighbor! Maybe Fastwater will take him fishin!


----------



## FOSR

There's a hook like that "Then" in the old Jimmy Cagney movie _One Two Three_ set in cold war Berlin where he's the Vice-President for Coca-Cola; his line is "Next..."


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> I love it when he says "THEN!!!" you know its gonna blow up.
> 
> Glad he aint my neighbor! Maybe Fastwater will take him fishin!


please don't give sweetwater any ideals. with that new boat that he's rigging for erie i think its going to be loaded with the three of us on the paddles.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

He'll be loaded alright. Is he rigging that boat up for sweet pea? Putting some outriggers on it? Extra, magnum sized pontoons?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

sherman51 said:


> please don't give sweetwater any ideals. with that new boat that he's rigging for erie i think its going to be loaded with the three of us on the paddles.
> sherman


Sherm just save yourself some trouble and come fishin with me


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Sherm just save yourself some trouble and come fishin with me


Yes...I always like when my 'enforcer'...ahhh...I mean my adjuster gets in the game.
You headed to Indiana PK?

sing along boys:

$$$ I see my boat a comin...
It's comin from South-bend....
... and I ain't been fishin...since I don't know when...$$$


----------



## PromiseKeeper

$$$ Ole Sherm cant find his checkbook
and time keeps draggin on $$$


----------



## PromiseKeeper

fastwater said:


> Yes...I always like when my 'enforcer'...ahhh...I mean my adjuster gets in the game.
> You headed to Indiana PK?
> 
> Im considering a trip. Ive been talking to Guido and he says lets go. If Sherm pays up, we'll take him fishin. If'n Sweetwater writes a check, the purpose of the visit would be more of a collection efffort.


----------



## sherman51

sing along boys:

$$$ I see my boat a comin...
It's comin from South-bend....
... and I ain't been fishin...since I don't know when...$$$[/QUOTE]

i was just wondering if you can whistle? because you sure cant sing, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa, can you sing tenor?


Ten OR twelve miles down the road?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> sing along boys:
> 
> $$$ I see my boat a comin...
> It's comin from South-bend....
> ... and I ain't been fishin...since I don't know when...$$$


i was just wondering if you can whistle? because you sure cant sing, LOL.
sherman[/QUOTE]

Nah uncle Sherm...I don't sing much, just write.
I wrote that one for Johnny when we was doin time in Folsom with Bubba. Johnny, Bubba and I used to pick and sing awhile just to pass the time.
Had to go there cause of them seeds Lazy sent me in the mail. You know...the same seeds he sent you and got you all messed up.

I wrote Johnny another song that was as sequel to one of my favorites...'Folsom Prison Blues'.
It was titled, 'Puddin Head Blues'.
When we go on our Erie trip, bring your guitar and I'll sing ya a few lines.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, can you sing tenor?
> 
> 
> Ten OR twelve miles down the road?


You wouldn't say that if'n you would a heard Johnny, Bubba and I at Folsom. Johnny would sing and play the guitar, Bubba played the flute so he couldn't sing much and I played the spoons and sang.
Besides that...everyone knows that 'momma sang tenor'. Daddy sang bass and the rest of us would just join right in there.

Johnny, Bubba and I put on a couple a concerts for the fellas at Folsom and a few of them songs we sang made it big in the music industry. Sold so many copies I think they went copper or aluminum or somethin like that.
Never did have one go gold or platinum though.


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You wouldn't say that if'n you would a heard Johnny, Bubba and I at Folsom. Johnny would sing and play the guitar, Bubba played the flute so he couldn't sing much and I played the spoons and sang.
> Besides that...everyone knows that 'momma sang tenor'. Daddy sang bass and the rest of us would just join right in there.
> 
> Johnny, Bubba and I put on a couple a concerts for the fellas at Folsom and a few of them songs we sang made it big in the music industry. Sold so many copies I think they went copper or aluminum or somethin like that.
> Never did have one go gold or platinum though.


Ya know, I smell a defamation of character suit.....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ya know, I smell a defamation of character suit.....


Did you say law suit...I'm in!  
Maybe we could settle both the suit with uncle Sherm and this new one with Lazy all in the same day. That would give us more fishing time on the LSC in my new boat. And with the extra $ from the suit from Lazy, everything's on me (or Sherm and lazy depending how ya look at it).


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## PromiseKeeper

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ya know, I smell a defamation of character suit.....


Or maybe it's EZ's sauerkraut you're smellin


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> Or maybe it's EZ's sauerkraut you're smellin


God nooooooo


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ya know, I smell a defamation of character suit.....


I am NOT......buying you a new suit. The one you have now is perfectly fine. It's a leisure suit as I recall? 
FOSR?


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Or maybe it's EZ's sauerkraut you're smellin


Ohhh...NOOO!
My attorney...the notorious,infamous ST can smell a law suit better then a blood hound on the hot scent of an escaped convict. 
When it comes to law suits, if ST tells ya a rooster will pull a hay wagon, don't question nothin...just hook the rooster up.


----------



## FOSR

I'm thinking of a Foghorn Leghorn suit. Supposed I say it's supposed to come with numbered feathers.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I am NOT......buying you a new suit. The one you have now is perfectly fine. It's a leisure suit as I recall?
> FOSR?


Yes...a leisure suit. Is there any other kind???
And I am offended that you would think I need you to buy me another leisure suit.
Here are some older pics of some of my better suits:
















The one I was wearing when puddin head and I got hitched:









...and here is an updated pic. taken very recently:








This is just one of many fine leisure suits currently in my wardrobe.

Just have to be careful when ya wash and dry them and not put the dryer on too hot. The best way to dry is just to hang on the clothesline to dry.


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


>


that's just what i think about this whole new boat thing!!!!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> that's just what i think about this whole new boat thing!!!!
> sherman


Uncle Sherm, I've made the decision that when you get me my new boat...and I win this new law suit against Lazy, I am taking part of the $ collected from Lazy and buying you a brand new leisure suit just like the one in the last pic. I posted. That way, you and I can wear them on our Erie fishing trip in the new boat.
After all:
https://www.vevo.com/watch/zz-top/sharp-dressed-man-(video)/USWBV0300163


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm, I've made the decision that when you get me my new boat...and I win this new law suit against Lazy, I am taking part of the $ collected from Lazy and buying you a brand new leisure suit just like the one in the last pic. I posted. That way, you and I can wear them on our Erie fishing trip in the new boat.
> After all:
> https://www.vevo.com/watch/zz-top/sharp-dressed-man-(video)/USWBV0300163


i may be up to the lake erie trip but i'll have to think awhile on that suit, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i may be up to the lake erie trip but i'll have to think awhile on that suit, LOL.
> sherman


It's okay uncle Sherm. You can go ahead and wear the suit.
We'll have puddin head with us to keep all the wild women off us so we can fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm, I've made the decision that when you get me my new boat...and I win this new law suit against Lazy, I am taking part of the $ collected from Lazy and buying you a brand new leisure suit just like the one in the last pic. I posted. That way, you and I can wear them on our Erie fishing trip in the new boat.
> After all:
> https://www.vevo.com/watch/zz-top/sharp-dressed-man-(video)/USWBV0300163


Man that video brought back memories of HARVARD.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man that video brought back memories of HARVARD.


Brought memories of bein locked up back to me!

Yep...that song was written and first preformed by ZZ Top in the early 80's. ZZ Top was inspired, wrote and preformed that song after they come and seen me,Johnny and Bubba preform our award winnin hit 'Puddin Head Blues' while at Folsom in the mid 70's.
We was dressed in some real snazzy leisure suits that give them the idea about a ' sharp dressed man'.

But I'm sure glad you was at Harvard back then gettin your learnins. 
You bein the best attorney around got me sprung outta the jailhouse, gonna get me a new boat...and a few $'s in my pocket from Lazy. Not to mention ole puddin head comin back after I get the boat.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

you can sure tell muzzle loader season is over and the firewood is stacked!


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> you can sure tell muzzle loader season is over and the firewood is stacked!


Yes...and bout to go stir crazy over here.
Since I retired, have found that the timeframe from after muzzle loader season until about the end of March is about the most boring part of my whole year. 
But not to worry...headed back to work here in a couple weeks for a few months. So you guys are gonna get a reprieve for a short while.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I refuse to like that post. Who will be in charge of entertainment??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I refuse too


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> I refuse to like that post. Who will be in charge of entertainment??


[QUOTE="Saugeye Tom] I refuse too


There's an old Indian saying,, "one monkey don't stop no show"...or maybe that was a sayin we had down on Parsons Ave...can't remember. 
At any rate,not gonna completely disappear while I'm workin. Just won't be able to conversate at some of the hours I do now. Partly cause I won't be around any computer and partly cause I'm gonna have to get my beauty rest.
Especially when I first go back. Gonna really take some getting used to again. Will be mostly young bucks to do most of the heavy leg work, but still gonna be festive.
Prayers needed!

As far as someone to be in charge of the entertainment department, we need to have an election. His title could be something honorary and prestigious such as:
'FNG of E' (Funny New Guy of Entertainment)...
...or even...
the 'POPE' (Person Of Perpetual Entertainment

What say you...lady's, gents, gents wanting to be lady's, lady's wanting to be gents and the rest of you loyal deranged members here on this thread???
Should we have an election?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> [QUOTE="Saugeye Tom] I refuse too
> 
> 
> There's an old Indian saying,, "one monkey don't stop no show"...or maybe that was a sayin we had down on Parsons Ave...can't remember.
> At any rate,not gonna completely disappear while I'm workin. Just won't be able to conversate at some of the hours I do now. Partly cause I won't be around any computer and partly cause I'm gonna have to get my beauty rest.
> Especially when I first go back. Gonna really take some getting used to again. Will be mostly young bucks to do most of the heavy leg work, but still gonna be festive.
> Prayers needed!
> 
> As far as someone to be in charge of the entertainment department, we need to have an election. His title could be something honorary and prestigious such as:
> 'FNG of E' (Funny New Guy of Entertainment)...
> ...or even...
> the 'POPE' (Person Of Perpetual Entertainment
> 
> What say you...lady's, gents, gents wanting to be lady's, lady's wanting to be gents and the rest of you loyal deranged members here on this thread???
> Should we have an election?


Put sherm in charge of vote counting...


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Put sherm in charge of vote counting...


I 2nd that motion!


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> I'm thinking of a Foghorn Leghorn suit. Supposed I say it's supposed to come with numbered feathers.


Pay attention to me boy, I'm trying to teach you something here.....


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I 2nd that motion!


3rdseys...and he is allowed to vote for himself? Right?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> 3rdseys...and he is allowed to vote for himself? Right?


I vote yes...he would be allowed to vote for himself.
He's gonna look great the night of his acceptance speech in his new leisure suit.


----------



## sherman51

i may not be able to count high enough to count all the votes, as all are going to one retard, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i may not be able to count high enough to count all the votes, as all are going to one retard, LOL.
> sherman


Just do as usual and take them shoes off.


----------



## FOSR

Notice BTW we're already up to 1950 posts on this thread.


----------



## fastwater

Who woulda thunk it?
I'd say that puts our friend and creator of this thread, Mr. Lazy 8 in a 'noted' status.


----------



## ress

Here here!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> i may not be able to count high enough to count all the votes, as all are going to one retard, LOL.
> sherman


Whom might that be.....hmmm


----------



## Lazy 8

That's a REAL TOUGHY, considering we're all retards. Course, some more than others. But, once a retard, always a retard. 
I'm a paid member of the Retards of American Union. Got my card. Guess who the Grand Puhbah is?
I'll give you 2 guesses and his initials ain't


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> That's a REAL TOUGHY, considering we're all retards. Course, some more than others. But, once a retard, always a retard.
> I'm a paid member of the Retards of American Union. Got my card. Guess who the Grand Puhbah is?
> I'll give you 2 guesses and his initials ain't


I'm thinkin that if we all here on this thread planned one of them chartered trips someplace that instead of one big chartered bus, they would send a bunch of them yellow, short chartered buses.
Heck, I spent so much time on one of them short buses that when I gradiated school early at age 26, they hired me to drive one of them.
I remember momma was so proud of me gradiatin early and goin right to work at such a esteemed job she didn't know what to do...


----------



## PromiseKeeper

sherman51 said:


> i may not be able to count high enough to count all the votes, as all are going to one retard, LOL.
> sherman


Tom, is this another defamation of character?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> Tom, is this another defamation of character?


Lol....if we can figure out the character


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Tom, is this another defamation of character?


Are you calling my client a character?
Contempt your honor, I call contempt!


----------



## FOSR

fastwater said:


> I'm thinkin that if we all here on this thread planned one of them chartered trips someplace that instead of one big chartered bus, they would send a bunch of them yellow, short chartered buses.


You know, I think we're all Bozos on this bus.


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol....if we can figure out the character


yep so far we've had no volunteers to fill old sweetwaters spot. and nominations don't count unless the victim accepts the nomination.
sherman


----------



## ress

Thanks PK for that dog video! I was tired after watching it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

That dog was like Saugeye Tom chasin down a hit & skip offender


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> Tom, is this another defamation of character?


if he fixes the boat issue we MAY ignore this


----------



## Snakecharmer

Another bad quote......"it's not the size of the worm but how you wiggle the hook"


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> That dog was like Saugeye Tom chasin down a hit & skip offender


I thought he chased ambulances?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I thought he chased ambulances?


Timbo just made the list...


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I thought he chased ambulances?


i heard he chases anything that still moves, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> i heard he chases anything that still moves, LOL.
> sherman


U just MOVED UP TO THE # 1 SPOT ON THE LIST...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I was just contemplating a class action law suit...Defendants to be named soon SHERMAN, LAZY 8


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I thought he chased ambulances?





sherman51 said:


> i heard he chases anything that still moves, LOL.
> sherman


This is blatant blasphemy in the highest regards of the most prestigious attorney to ever gradiate law school. 
And I'd like to petition the court to enter both of these statements as evidence in grounds for yet another defamation lawsuit.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Tom, go back and see who "liked" that post (1969). is that an accessory to the crime?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy, Sherm, and Fastwater


----------



## Lazy 8

I'd like to plead the 5th yer honor regarding the last half dozen er so posts.
That's it Shermie, let's just start pleading the 5th.
Then we'll drink one. Plead one/drink one/plead one/drink one....where was I...I lost track dang-it.


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Tom, go back and see who "liked" that post (1969). is that an accessory to the crime?


...and I even liked the above post.
Far as me liken post #1969, I liked it cause when I read it I knew that post was gonna generate some more business and $ for my 'noted' attorney Mr ST. We need all the business we can get. Gotta generate $ for the upgrades we're gonna make on that new boat uncle Sherm is gonna buy us. Gonna need anchors, drift socks, on board chargers etc. And if we get enough $ from Lazy and uncle Sherm on these additional defamation cases, a new truck to pull the new boat may be in order.


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Lazy, Sherm, and Fastwater


I feel just like Festus in that vid PK
They took my boat and trailer, I lost everything I had after my beautiful boat was wrecked, had to sell all my fishin poles and tackle to pay for counseling and shock treatments. And now uncle Sherm and lazy won't even negotiate in good faith to replace my stuff. 
Treat me like some red headed step child.
But that's ok...I got me the bestest attorney this side of the Rocky's and he's gonna show them a thing or three.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I'd like to plead the 5th yer honor regarding the last half dozen er so posts.
> That's it Shermie, let's just start pleading the 5th.
> Then we'll drink one. Plead one/drink one/plead one/drink one....where was I...I lost track dang-it.


no way I'm giving up on this one. there is no defamation as long as whats said is true. and you ALL know what i said is the facts and nothing but the facts. so help me lazy.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> no way I'm giving up on this one. there is no defamation as long as whats said is true. and you ALL know what i said is the facts and nothing but the facts. so help me lazy.
> sherman


Hmmm...that uncle Sherm is more slippery then snot on a door knob.

Think I'm gonna get him a shirt with this put on the front to wear with his new leisure suit:


----------



## PromiseKeeper

he's slicker than owl poo!


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> no way I'm giving up on this one. there is no defamation as long as whats said is true. and you ALL know what i said is the facts and nothing but the facts. so help me lazy.
> sherman


You got it bro. Yer Honor, my client, err, my innocent client, Mr. Uncle Shermie, would, with ALL DUE RESPECKS, like to, if'in it were the please the court, take this opportunity to plead the 5th. And so would eye.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> Tom, go back and see who "liked" that post (1969). is that an accessory to the crime?


ITS BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm lazy, HOW did you get control of my claimants like button??? I DEEEMAND A answer...


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Timbo just made the list...


Winner, winner where in the hecks my shicken dinner at?
Brother Sherman, kindly pass the GRAVY BOAT. 
Hmmmm, hmm this am good. Make you wanna smack your mama.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm lazy, HOW did you get control of my claimants like button??? I DEEEMAND A answer...
> View attachment 254403
> View attachment 254404


ST, we have had a security breech.
I smell a mole in this hole.
Only those with inside Intel. could have accomplished this.
You don't suppose uncle sherms insurance lady that's now on our payroll is the mole feeding Intel to Sherm and lazy do you?
Interrogations must start ASAP!


----------



## Lazy 8

Ahem, Brother Sherm, please pass the GRAVY BOAT.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ST, we have had a security breech.
> I smell a mole in this hole.
> Only those with inside Intel. could have accomplished this.
> You don't suppose uncle sherms insurance lady that's now on our payroll is the mole feeding Intel to Sherm and lazy do you?
> Interrogations must start ASAP!


ONE HAND WASHHES THE OTHER


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ONE HAND WASHHES THE OTHER


May have to call Bubba and uncle Guido in on this one.


----------



## Lazy 8

Did anybody notice we hit the century mark?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> May have to call Bubba and uncle Guido in on this one.


Consider it done


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Consider it done


Them two's still in the pokie.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hmmm almost to 2000....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Them two's still in the pokie.


Negative my friend!
ST got them sprung moons ago.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Negative my friend!
> ST got them sprung moons ago.


Sitting here with me now


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sitting here with me now


Hate to turn them loose on this but we have to find the mole.
We can't risk blowing our whole boat and defamation cases.

This thread has to pass the 2000 mark...if there are enough people left to post after Bubba and uncle Guido get done.


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm afraid Uncle Sherm and myself are going to have to recuse ourselves from this case and go into the witness protection plan. We may have to go down to Pomroy or Gallipolis for awhile and live meager lives on the barges.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I smell a double agent lurking around...


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm afraid Uncle Sherm and myself are going to have to recuse ourselves from this case and go into the witness protection plan. We may have to go down to Pomroy or Gallipolis for awhile and live meager lives on the barges.


Sooo...you and uncle Sherm are gonna go down to my old stomping ground to hide out??? 
While you are down that way, stop by and say hey to uncle Vinnie and the rest of the family.

No place to hide my friend!!!

Gonna end up with this:









Not this:


----------



## Lazy 8

So you found our yacht. The SS Gravy Boat.
She's a fine yacht and she's boobie-trapped.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

someone's headed for the pokey


----------



## fastwater

^^^^...and, we have the 2000th post.^^^^


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> someone's headed for the pokey
> 
> View attachment 254416


PK, I see a very close resemblance in that mug shot pic and Lazy's pic.
Even the same vest and hat.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ST, we have had a security breech.
> I smell a mole in this hole.
> Only those with inside Intel. could have accomplished this.
> You don't suppose uncle sherms insurance lady that's now on our payroll is the mole feeding Intel to Sherm and lazy do you?
> Interrogations must start ASAP!


she could be under cover with you. you know how devious those insurance people are. gots you i think you've been had, LOL.


do you guys even think we'll ever get to 3000 without getting shut down???
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> do you guys even think we'll ever get to 3000 without getting shut down???
> sherman


Sure hope so!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm on a knife type forum and there are many that have numerous "pages" if that's the correct terminology. One in particular started out simply as, Just Pics of Knives. It's up to 688 pages now.
That forum is based the same as this one so who knows?
I think a lot of people check the lounge here everyday like they read their newspaper. Then check us out like they check the, "funnies" section of the paper out after they read the headlines. We serve a purpose. 
The continuing saga. We're like a Soap Opera. You watch, next year we'll get approached when they wanna do a Broadway play based on our life and times. 
When it goes to a movie, I wonder if ol Ernest T. Bass is still alive to play me???


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm on a knife type forum and there are many that have numerous "pages" if that's the correct terminology. One in particular started out simply as, Just Pics of Knives. It's up to 688 pages now.
> That forum is based the same as this one so who knows?
> I think a lot of people check the lounge here everyday like they read their newspaper. Then check us out like they check the, "funnies" section of the paper out after they read the headlines. We serve a purpose.


With over 46,000 views and 2005 posts, I'd say you're right Lazy.

If this thread has done nothing but put a smile on someone's face every now and again when they needed it...its been worth more than all those copper and aluminum award winning records Johnny, Bubba and me put out all together.
To me...its been much more then that!
Feel I've made some friends through this thread that I'd probably never made without it.
Plus, tuning in to this thread daily has been an electrifying experience for me, and has kept me from having to go back and get shock treatments for the lose of my boat, puddin head etc.

Long live the 'Derailer' thread!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

I agree. My psychiatrist said I needed to get, out there and release or project myself. To kind of, let my inner self go. Don't you all feel lucky?
FOSR, what's your excuse?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

my question is why do we feed off each other so well?? I WANNA BE PERRY MASON


----------



## G.lock

Kinda like the daily funnies in black and white. To crack the Sunday color funnies we need to get a little more colorful.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Kinda feel sorry for unca Sherm having to buy a new boat n everything. Poor guy ain't gunna have time to fish with appearing in court an such.


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> Kinda like the daily funnies in black and white. *To crack the Sunday color funnies we need to get a little more colorful.*


Well...IMO, that depends on the definition of 'colorful'!
By certain definition, getting too 'colorful' is a sure means of getting this, or any thread locked.

And while we're on that note...it's a good opportunity to THANK:

Lazy 8 for starting this fun thread.

Every poster for making this such a successful thread and NOT getting too far out there with indecent posts or getting confrontational(as often happens sooner or later in ongoing threads) and getting this thread locked.

And Thanks to the Moderators for their cooperation throughout this thread. 



Saugeye Tom said:


> my question is why do we feed off each other so well?? I WANNA BE PERRY MASON


Do NOT sell yourself short!
Your Attorney and investigative skills makes Perry Mason look like:


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Kinda feel sorry for unca Sherm having to buy a new boat n everything. Poor guy ain't gunna have time to fish with appearing in court an such.


Hmmm...is'nt that just the way it goes.
Everyone feelin sorry for poor ole uncle Sherm and not even considerin what his actions put me through for years. 

What about me loosin my 'puddin head'???
What about me loosin my job and after while, not having enough $ to even go to the doc and get my shock therapy??? 
I had to get the doc to come to my house every week and we would go to the garage, I'd take a wet sponge and put it on my head and he'd use my big battery charger to give me my therapy just to save $. And I never got to go fishin all them years cause after my treatment, my muscles would tense up and I'd jerk the rest of the week. Tried to go fishin one time but when I tried to cast, I would go to jerkin,fall down and looked like someone break dancin on the bank.

Guess that's a perfect example why it's wise to keep somethin your guilty of out of court as long as ya can. Over time, the feelings for the victim goes away and everyone starts feelin sorry for the perp.

Speaking of 'break dancin'...puddin head really loved to break dance. You shoulda seen her do that move where they get on their back and spin like a top. She would get on her back and when she got all that spinnin it was like poetry in motion. And that 2'X4' tat of the Amurican flag she had on her butt cheek looked like it was in a wind storm. But I had to watch where she was at when she done that move and make sure there was enough people around to get her up when she got done.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy 8 said:


> I agree. My psychiatrist said I needed to get, out there and release or project myself. To kind of, let my inner self go. Don't you all feel lucky?
> FOSR, what's your excuse?


Lazy brings a whole new meaning to letting his inner self go... What is that smell?


----------



## sherman51

this thread has really been my go to to get me through these boring times. i just want to say thanks to all that has posted. and its for sure if the sheep had got any more colorful this thread would surely have been deleted. and with all the colorful sheep i just don't think sweetwater could have contained his self.

don't worry about me spending to much time in court. because every time i go to court sweetwater and uncle tom will have to be there. and that's going to really get into there fishing time more than mine. and i plan on dragging this out until the year 2525 at least.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> this thread has really been my go to to get me through these boring times. i just want to say thanks to all that has posted. and its for sure if the sheep had got any more colorful this thread would surely have been deleted. and with all the colorful sheep i just don't think sweetwater could have contained his self.
> 
> don't worry about me spending to much time in court. because every time i go to court sweetwater and uncle tom will have to be there. and that's going to really get into there fishing time more than mine. and i plan on dragging this out until the year 2525 at least.
> sherman


Are you gonna wear that new leisure suit and 'ole gangsta' shirt to court?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Are you gonna wear that new leisure suit and 'ole gangsta' shirt to court?


of course, as long as you'll be around to keep the girls beat off me with a stick.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Lazy brings a whole new meaning to letting his inner self go...  What is that smell?


Yes...my keen sense of smell detects more than just a mole in this whole double agent dilemma.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> of course, as long as you'll be around to keep the girls beat off me with a stick.
> sherman


Will bring puddin head as your personal bouncer.
Just gonna have to forewarn her and convince her not want to go home with you. She's a sucker for a well dressed man.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Ditto on everything that has been said about the thread. I've had more good laughs than I would have ever imagined over all this silliness. Thanks to all y'all! Better than the comics any day! I'm thinkin maybe we should contact the History Channel and see if we can start a new reality show! Maybe we could do a behind the scenes episode of all the stuff from when Lazy went AWOL? LOL Even Lazy dont know about that  I nominate FOSR to be the narrator  Stay tuned! 

It looks like Guido and Bubba got their hands on Ole Sherm. I know he's as slick as owl poo. Wonder if he got away or is in the pokey?


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Ditto on everything that has been said about the thread. I've had more good laughs than I would have ever imagined over all this silliness. Thanks to all y'all! Better than the comics any day! I'm thinkin maybe we should contact the History Channel and see if we can start a new reality show! Maybe we could do a behind the scenes episode of all the stuff from when Lazy went AWOL? LOL Even Lazy dont know about that  I nominate FOSR to be the narrator  Stay tuned!
> 
> It looks like Guido and Bubba got their hands on Ole Sherm. I know he's as slick as owl poo. Wonder if he got away or is in the pokey?
> View attachment 254432


Gonna 2nd that FOSR nomination for narrator!

Far as uncle Sherm escaping or being in the pokey... He's done neither.
You all can now start feelin sorry for uncle Sherm as uncle Sherm is presently being interrogated.
Bubba and uncle Guido have been extensively trained in the art of interrogation by none other than the infamous CYA Interrogation Academy.
This specialized academy was founded and ran by not only myself, but the notorious ST and PK and is world known as an academy that teaches methods of information extraction that has no parallel.
While using physically harsh tactics such as, but not limited to, making uncle Sherm shower using soap, apply deodorant, cut his finger and toe nails, trim his nose and ear hairs, I assure you he will talk before it's over.
And FWIW...just got a text from uncle Guido. Seems ole Sherm is being a bit stubborn so Guido wants me to send him some home movies of puddin head fishin pole dancin.
Watching them will surely loosin ole Sherm up!


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Gonna 2nd that FOSR nomination for narrator!
> 
> Far as uncle Sherm escaping or being in the pokey... He's done neither.
> You all can now start feelin sorry for uncle Sherm as uncle Sherm is presently being interrogated.
> Bubba and uncle Guido have been extensively trained in the art of interrogation by none other than the infamous CYA Interrogation Academy.
> This specialized academy was founded and ran by not only myself, but the notorious ST and PK and is world known as an academy that teaches methods of information extraction that has no parallel.
> While using physically harsh tactics such as, but not limited to, making uncle Sherm shower using soap, apply deodorant, cut his finger and toe nails, trim his nose and ear hairs, I assure you he will talk before it's over.
> And FWIW...just got a text from uncle Guido. Seems ole Sherm is being a bit stubborn so Guido wants me to send him some home movies of puddin head fishin pole dancin.
> Watching them will surely loosin ole Sherm up!


. Sherm needs to make sure he has his glasses on to watch those movies of ole puddin head pole dancin that way he don't miss nuthin.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> . Sherm needs to make sure he has his glasses on to watch those movies of ole puddin head pole dancin that way he don't miss nuthin.


You are right!
But when all 'that' gets in motion, Ray Charles can see what's happening. 
Poor ole uncle Sherm may as well make it easy on himself and fess up to who the mole is. If he doesn't, he will see and experience things that will haunt him for life. Especially if Guido gets ahold of puddin head herself and offers her a truck load of cheese and nachos to make a personal appearance. Like I said, Bubba and Guido are merciless experts in their field.


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Ditto on everything that has been said about the thread. I've had more good laughs than I would have ever imagined over all this silliness. Thanks to all y'all! Better than the comics any day! I'm thinkin maybe we should contact the History Channel and see if we can start a new reality show! Maybe we could do a behind the scenes episode of all the stuff from when Lazy went AWOL? LOL Even Lazy dont know about that  I nominate FOSR to be the narrator  Stay tuned!
> 
> It looks like Guido and Bubba got their hands on Ole Sherm. I know he's as slick as owl poo. Wonder if he got away or is in the pokey?
> View attachment 254432


Begging the courts honor your Honor. This clearly ain't my client, Uncle Shermie. Does that look like a *LEISURE* *SUIT* to you???
Bunch of dad burn hill Jack attorneys. Must of got his degree in a box of Cracker Jacks. Hey Fastwater, lookie, I found me a law degree! Shucks yall!


----------



## ress

Got my law degree from the school of hard knocks!


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Got my law degree from the school of hard knocks!


That's great! But it don't count around these parts. Throw that and common sense right on out the door.


----------



## ress

Oh I know. If I had no common sense this thread would have me stumped as why you guys rip on each other and enjoy it. I'am just guessing that you all have a lot of common sense cause that is what makes the thread a hoot to read. Can't imagine the mods ever shutting it down.


----------



## FOSR




----------



## glasseyes

This just seemed appropriate, I've only dropped in about thirty pages ago, need catch up


----------



## fastwater

glasseyes said:


> View attachment 254448
> 
> This just seemed appropriate, I've only dropped in about thirty pages ago, need catch up


This is the TP I put out when M-n-L comes to visit.


----------



## bruce

You gents owe me a new computer as I just spit out my drink.


----------



## glasseyes

And it's the 2 ply stuff, will do the job !


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> You owe me a new computer as I just spit out my drink.


Poor ole M-n-L takes a beating sometimes.
She would never,ever eat deer. Said just the thought of it made her sick. 
She came up to spend the Fall weekend with us some years ago. When I found out she was coming, went down and got a big roll of deer summer sausage out of the freezer. Went and got some different cheeses, sauces and crackers. Got all that cut up and put on a platter.
We sit and ate on that deer until I finally had to get up and cut some more. She finally asked my wife where she got that sausage and my wife just looked and nodded at me. 
M-n-L looked at me and I pointed to the deer head mount that was on the wall right above her. She looked up and shot me a look of disbelief and said "you know I don't eat deer". But she said it was really good as she grabbed another slice of sausage.

Now I always send her home with some when she comes to visit.

And FWIW, every time for the last several years she's eaten something here with burger in it...it's been deer and she doesn't even know it.


----------



## fastwater

glasseyes said:


> And it's the 2 ply stuff, will do the job !


...and there never seems to be a shortage of it either.


----------



## FOSR

Sorry guys, I'm not available for the narration job. I got a good-paying long-term gig as voice-over talent for the booming long-reach comfort wipe market.


----------



## FOSR

I made my fortune in voice-overs with my perky, friendly and informative tone.






Now I can afford a golf club membership.


----------



## ress

Mm mm mm nasty


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Mm mm mm nasty


FOSR trying to close the shop....


----------



## bruce

Pay up boys. I am typing this on gf computer. Giter done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> You gents owe me a new computer as I just spit out my drink.


You'll get that when ol Fastwawa gets his new dingy.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I been thinking if they find unca Sherm guilty they'll treat him like crap. Pry take his drivin privileges an anything else they can git. Heck might even take his fishin poles. Wonder what he'll do then? Fastwater you'll pry have to pickem up an take him in the new boat that he'll have to pay for. But maybe not if he gets a real good slick talkin lawyer.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> I been thinking if they find unca Sherm guilty they'll treat him like crap. Pry take his drivin privileges an anything else they can git. Heck might even take his fishin poles. Wonder what he'll do then? Fastwater you'll pry have to pickem up an take him in the new boat that he'll have to pay for. But maybe not if he gets a real good slick talkin lawyer.


No...Will not take his poles.....just owes sweet wata a boat


----------



## Lazy 8

Ain't no slick talking, finding his license in a box o' Cracker Jacks, so-called-attorney gonna put an upstanding member of the community like Mr. Uncle SherMan in no stinking Pokie with the likes of Miss Puddin.
NOR....am he a gonna buy anybody no BOAT. My client is as innocent as a newborn babe. As clean as the driven snow and as sweet as one of them cookies your gramma made for you.
To know him....is to love him. The Mayor gave him the key to the city last year. 
From rags to non-riches....I give you, Uncle Shermie.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Ain't no slick talking, *finding his license in a box o' Cracker Jacks, so-called-attorney* gonna put an upstanding member of the community like Mr. Uncle SherMan in no stinking Pokie with the likes of Miss Puddin.
> NOR....am he a gonna buy anybody no BOAT. My client is as innocent as a newborn babe. As clean as the driven snow and as sweet as one of them cookies your gramma made for you.
> To know him....is to love him. The Mayor gave him the key to the city last year.
> From rags to non-riches....I give you, Uncle Shermie.


Your honor...I'd like to submit as evidence in this defamation lawsuit proceedings exhibit #2047, "finding license in a box o' Cracker Jacks, so-called attorney"...
and would further like to file a motion with the court to have Attorney Mr Lazy 8's found in contempt and his law practicing license revoked.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> No...Will not take his poles.....just owes sweet wata a boat


...and yes...we will take him fishin in the new Miss Gravy Boat.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Your honor...I'd like to submit as evidence in this defamation lawsuit proceedings exhibit #2047, "finding license in a box o' Cracker Jacks, so-called attorney"...
> and would further like to file a motion with the court to have Attorney Mr Lazy 8's found in contempt and his law practicing license revoked.


But, but, but, but, your Homer, I's married to your daughter. You Don't wanna see her homeless and us move in with you.....does ya?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> But, but, but, but, your Homer, I's married to your daughter. You Don't wanna see her homeless and us move in with you.....does ya?


Ah ha...I knew it Lazy!!!
Just knew the way these court cases were goin, you had something up your sleeve.
Your married to your Homer...your Honors daughter.

Okay...here's the deal Lazy...

Remember post #635...


fastwater said:


> This gal named Matilda told me to tell ya high and to stop by again when you get in her area. She called ya "big daddy Timbo".
> She sent this pic from the beach for ya:
> View attachment 240920
> 
> 
> ...and post#639...





fastwater said:


> Was on my way home from the beach and stopped in W.V. at a farm selling produce.
> Saw this lovely right here with a brand on her hip that said
> "Property of Lazy8".
> View attachment 240930
> 
> 
> My goodness...you get around Lazy.


Either you dump uncle Sherm as your client AND plead guilty to the defamation case and pay me my $ or I'ma gonna turn these pics of your girlfriends over to Judge daddy-n-law. Then I'm gonna introduce your Honors daughter to Bubba. And I guarantee you she's gonna throw rocks at ya when Bubba gets done.
Gonna give ya till tomorrow to make your mind up...boy I love this attorney stuff.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Your honor...I'd like to submit as evidence in this defamation lawsuit proceedings exhibit #2047, "finding license in a box o' Cracker Jacks, so-called attorney"...
> and would further like to file a motion with the court to have Attorney Mr Lazy 8's found in contempt and his law practicing license revoked.


Sustained. ..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Ah ha...I knew it Lazy!!!
> Just knew the way these court cases were goin, you had something up your sleeve.
> Your married to your Homer...your Honors daughter.
> 
> Okay...here's the deal Lazy...
> 
> Remember post #635...
> 
> 
> 
> Either you dump uncle Sherm as your client AND plead guilty to the defamation case and pay me my $ or I'ma gonna turn these pics of your girlfriends over to Judge daddy-n-law. Then I'm gonna introduce your Honors daughter to Bubba. And I guarantee you she's gonna throw rocks at ya when Bubba gets done.
> Gonna give ya till tomorrow to make your mind up...boy I love this attorney stuff.


Hey. You aren't supposed to bring up the pics yet!!!


----------



## sherman51

i think all you guys are crazy. and sometimes i even wonder about my own sanity.

i have the dream team lawyers on my side. and they said to never give up the ship. we can drag this out until I'm dead without ever giving sweet pee anything. just sayin.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Dear Mr. Fastwawa, them pics was taken waay before I met her. Her Daddy knows that. Those wuz taken when she wuz sewing her wild oats with YOU.....waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay before she settled down and YOU introduced her to me. Are them seeds clouding your memory?

Shermie, I got this brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Ah ha...I knew it Lazy!!!
> Just knew the way these court cases were goin, you had something up your sleeve.
> Your married to your Homer...your Honors daughter.
> 
> Okay...here's the deal Lazy...
> 
> Remember post #635...
> 
> 
> 
> Either you dump uncle Sherm as your client AND plead guilty to the defamation case and pay me my $ or I'ma gonna turn these pics of your girlfriends over to Judge daddy-n-law. Then I'm gonna introduce your Honors daughter to Bubba. And I guarantee you she's gonna throw rocks at ya when Bubba gets done.
> Gonna give ya till tomorrow to make your mind up...boy I love this attorney stuff.


I know someone who carries bricks around in his back pocket and throws them around!


----------



## FOSR

> I know someone who carries bricks around in his back pocket and throws them around!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> i think all you guys are crazy. and sometimes i even wonder about my own sanity.
> 
> i have the dream team lawyers on my side. and they said to never give up the ship. we can drag this out until I'm dead without ever giving sweet pee anything. just sayin.
> sherman


Seeing as to everyone knows about the pics, my client will settle....a fully loaded lund Alaskan with a merc 175 4 stroke on the back....you have 24 hours to accept the plea bargain Mr lazy8...call the homewrecker now please.Uncle Sherm...This rig shall be ready by May 21st so FW has a week to practice before LAKE ST CLAIR


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I know someone who carries bricks around in his back pocket and throws them around!


No Habla Ingles!!!



Saugeye Tom said:


> Seeing as to everyone knows about the pics, my client will settle....a fully loaded lund Alaskan with a merc 175 4 stroke on the back....you have 24 hours to accept the plea bargain Mr lazy8...call the homewrecker now please.Uncle Sherm...This rig shall be ready by May 21st so FW has a week to practice before LAKE ST CLAIR


Thank you ST for getting this written up. I know you've been extremely busy with orchestrating the interrogations as well as lining things up for this massive defamation case against Mr Lazy 8(and reading his above threats, you can add 'intimidation of a witness' to the list of charges as well)...but let's not forget to add that uncle Sherm will have his very own, personalized seat aboard this skiff. And also, he's getting a new leisure suit, gangsta shirt, beans, fried taters, cracklin cornbread and sautéed onions. All fixed exactly like momma used to make.
May also throw in some gourmet prepared deer sticks if the boat can be delivered earlier:








PS...don't worry ST, there are many more pics of Lazy that have not been revealed. Those were just a few of the mild ones. The others will scar Homers...his Honors eyes for life


----------



## sherman51

i really don't think lazy is intimidating you. he's making you a promise, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i really don't think lazy is intimidating you. he's making you a promise, LOL.
> sherman


So...are you sayin I need to make him an 'old gansta' shirt as well???


----------



## Lazy 8

I reFUSE....to like a mess of the above. It wooden be pertinate for me or my esteemed client, Mr. Shermle, to do so. 
Hey Fastwawa, what was that in the tray beside the deer jerky? Chocolate covered deer turds? Is that a delacacy? HeHeHe!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Deer jerky tray is Just a coverup for all them seeds he's been eatin.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I reFUSE....to like a mess of the above. It wooden be pertinate for me or my esteemed client, Mr. Shermle, to do so.
> *Hey Fastwawa, what was that in the tray beside the deer jerky? Chocolate covered deer turds? Is that a delacacy? *HeHeHe!


Some of the wife's smelly good crap she sets around to get in the way and for me to knock over.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Deer jerky tray is Just a coverup for all them seeds he's been eatin.


'JUST SAY NO'!
I learned that the hard way when I was in the federal pokey for lazy sendin me them seeds in the mail. If it weren't for my bestest attorney in the world, the prestigious Mr ST Esq., my butt would still be using the turlit and shavin out of the same bowl.


----------



## Lazy 8

That's it! Him and ol Saucer Tom must have been chugging them seeds and they're hallucinating to the point of grandeur. They're out-of-touch with reality. 
We told you boys to go slow on them that seeds but nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
You hadda go hog wild!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> That's it! Him and ol Saucer Tom must have been chugging them seeds and they're hallucinating to the point of grandeur. They're out-of-touch with reality.
> We told you boys to go slow on them that seeds but nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> You hadda go hog wild!


Oink oink


----------



## Lazy 8

This little piggy had a client.
And that little client had a boat.
That little boat got messed up.
And that boat never got got replaced.

Moral to the story? Never count your piggies before the sun comes up after a full moon.


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> This little piggy had a client.
> And that little client had a boat.
> That little boat got messed up.
> And that boat never got got replaced.
> 
> Moral to the story? Never count your piggies before the sun comes up after a full moon.


Blue moon...sherm has agreed to the terms....you are off the hook......for now


----------



## Lazy 8

THIS a trick! Is this some of your *TOM*- foolery?
Trust no one Sherm.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> THIS a trick! Is this some of your *TOM*- foolery?
> Trust no one Sherm.


No trick he gave in...ask him


----------



## Saugeye Tom

He gets a spot in the boat for life...his insurance pays for it ...case closed


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, either post up here or send me a pm please.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, either post up here or send me a pm please.


They are pulling your leg. Unca Sherm would never give up.Dont listen to the smooth slick talkin lawyer. Sounds as if he got ahold of to many of them seeds.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Blue moon...sherm has agreed to the terms....you are off the hook......for now


Red rover, red rover
Send my Lund right over!

ST...guess now we can concentrate on collecting all that $ from Lazy on that defamation case so we can finish rigging out our new Tyee.
Also, let uncle Sherm know I need to know what color leisure sip unit he wants cause I'm gonna get his name embroidered in the boat seat the same color as the suit. Also ask him if he would also like a brand new pair of the snazzy boat sandals to wear with his new suit.

If you need those more recent pics. of Lazy to give to your Honor just let me know.



Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, either post up here or send me a pm please.


Thinkin that maybe after puddin head threaten to go fishin pole dancin in person as part of Sherms interrogation that he has lost your number. Nuttin personal....just business...and between you and I, Sherm didn't think his ole ticker could stand watching that 2'X4' flag tat on puddin heads butt cheek waven like a bed sheet hangin out on the clothesline durin a wind storm when she really got wound up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tic toc tic toc.....


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> He gets a spot in the boat for life...his insurance pays for it ...case closed


I'm just happy this case is CLOSED. as long as he worked it out with the turn coat insurance agent and they are going to pay I'm all for it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, did you have to admit guilt, or was it like Michael Jackson giving them boys zillions even those he wasn't guilty?


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> View attachment 254469


I couldn't let this pass without commenting, it was ol Ernest T. who carried around a brick or 2 and would throw them thru winders as I recall.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, did you have to admit guilt, or was it like Michael Jackson giving them boys zillions even those he wasn't guilty?


did not and wont admit to anything. just letting sweet pee work it out with the insurance adjuster so i'll have a seat on the new boat with all the country food i care to eat.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

hey guys i had all my baitrunner reels stolen out of my pole barn a while back that i used for cats and salmon fishing at Manistee lake. i had enough for my brother and my sons and myself with a couple of spares. most were shimano with a few silstar. had them all together in a cardboard box. they took box and all. i don't do much cat fishing any more and haven't been salmon fishing for some yrs. so i just thought no big deal. but now my brother n law is moving to tenn from fl and i got to thinking we might just make a trip or two up salmon fishing. thought he might really enjoy catching a few of them hard fighting fish. i found some china baitrunners on ebay for 18.00 each. but they only had 2 left. i bought both and received them today. they have 10 bb and seem like great reels for the price. they function great and very smooth to reel. i also like that the spool moves in and out and not the bail. I'm still looking at another reel that's a couple of bucks more that has 10+1 bb that I'm thinking about buying a couple of them. it'll be the end of aug or 1st part of sept before i'll try them but i'll let you guys know how they work on salmon if we get up there.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hope you find some salmon...sorta scarce in the big blue. Alewives population is way down. They are filter feeders and the damn zebra mussels are too


----------



## FOSR

For Super Bowl Sunday, making footballs - this is the best video I found without a bunch of TV magazine fluff, but it misses the steps where the logo is pressed on to the leather and where the bladder is inserted and the air hole is punched before the laces are tied. They test-inflate the balls to about 100 psi (notice, in a safety cage) but I think the playing pressure is more like 15 psi.

They are stitched inside-out and that guy who turns them must be one hell of an arm wrestler.


----------



## ress

13 psi. In a couple months they have a garage sale to clear out left overs and blems. I am about 20 minutes from ada ohio.


----------



## FOSR

I wonder what they do with the leftover scrap hide after they punch out the pieces. They must have some use for it. Key fobs?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Might be able to get them to make a seat cover for Sherms seat on the new boat he's buying for fastwater. He was promised a fancy seat.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ask Brady what the correct inflation is for the footballs. 
ps. TOM, I saw your sig line, your now officially on MY list. I got your number PAL. I'm watching you.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Ask Brady what the correct inflation is for the footballs.
> ps. TOM, I saw your sig line, your now officially on MY list. I got your number PAL. I'm watching you.


Gee howdy...ST, you done made Lazy's Christmas list!
That means you get somethin extra special in your stocking this year.


----------



## Lazy 8

And you know I've been Santa for 15 years now! HoHoHoHO!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Might be able to get them to make a seat cover for Sherms seat on the new boat he's buying for fastwater. He was promised a fancy seat.


I like the way you think BC1.
Nuttin but the bestest for my favorite unkee Shermie! 
Thinkin about somethin along these lines for him:


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> And you know I've been Santa for 15 years now! HoHoHoHO!


That's right!
Got a memory like a steel trap(always closed) and didnt forget about that.

And I'd think it only appropriate since ST now has the honor(there's that word again) of makin your Christmas list and you been Santa all them years that ST needs to come sit on your lap and whisper in your ear what 'special' gift he'd like you to leave him.

FWIW...ST, when whisperin in Santa's ear, promise to keep your tongue where it belongs!!!


----------



## G.lock

fastwater said:


> I like the way you think BC1.
> Nuttin but the bestest for my favorite unkee Shermie!
> Thinkin about somethin along these lines for him:
> View attachment 254606


OMG
I'd keep that rig in my livin room, just have to use a sawsall to modify the front door!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I like the way you think BC1.
> Nuttin but the bestest for my favorite unkee Shermie!
> Thinkin about somethin along these lines for him:
> View attachment 254606


i think that looks great just for the 2 of us out there in those 4's and 5' on erie. but where are we going to put uncle tom when he wants to go with us?



fastwater said:


> That's right!
> Got a memory like a steel trap(always closed) and didnt forget about that.
> 
> And I'd think it only appropriate since ST now has the honor(there's that word again) of makin your Christmas list and you been Santa all them years that ST needs to come sit on your lap and whisper in your ear what 'special' gift he'd like you to leave him.
> 
> FWIW...ST, when whisperin in Santa's ear, promise to keep your tongue where it belongs!!!


sure don't want ut asking for sheep from lazy. he might just let him have the whole herd, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i think that looks great just for the 2 of us out there in those 4's and 5' on erie. but where are we going to put uncle tom when he wants to go with us?
> 
> 
> 
> sure don't want ut asking for sheep from lazy. he might just let him have the whole herd, LOL.
> sherman


Not to worry my bestess unkee Sherm.
That was just a mock up pic of the seats in a much smaller boat.
The boat your insurance company is buying is a much,much bigger boat with plenty of room for a third seat for my esteemed attorney ST EsQ.
Maybe even big enough for a love seat for Lazy and one of his fury girlfriends that 'Homer...your honor'( Lazy f-n-l and judge presiding over defamation case against Lazy)doesnt yet know about.

And I have some more great news uncle Sherm...you're in for a real treat!
Puddin head has agreed to make all the beans, fried taters, cracklin cornebread and fixins for your all you can eat feast. She said she would come to your house, stay with you as long as you wish and cook for you everyday in her shear cook/maid outfit. Just make sure you have two pots available close to the stove.
One for the beans and the other for a spittoon.
She really likes her Mail Pouch when she's a cookin.
Just make sure and mark the spittoon pot fer her.
If'n ya don't sometimes she gets mixed up between the two. If'n she does happen to get mixed up, not to worry! That bit of sweet taste in them beans adds an extra touch of flavor! 

Almost fergot to add that I'ma gonna clean and spit shine ole puddin all up fear ya before I load her on the trailer and drop her off. Done made reservations ta run her through the truck wash there on 70W headed towards yer house.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Not to worry my bestess unkee Sherm.
> That was just a mock up pic of the seats in a much smaller boat.
> The boat your insurance company is buying is a much,much bigger boat with plenty of room for a third seat for my esteemed attorney ST EsQ.
> Maybe even big enough for a love seat for Lazy and one of his fury girlfriends that 'Homer...your honor'( Lazy f-n-l and judge presiding over defamation case against Lazy)doesnt yet know about.
> 
> And I have some more great news uncle Sherm...you're in for a real treat!
> Puddin head has agreed to make all the beans, fried taters, cracklin cornebread and fixins for your all you can eat feast. She said she would come to your house, stay with you as long as you wish and cook for you everyday in her shear cook/maid outfit. Just make sure you have two pots available close to the stove.
> One for the beans and the other for a spittoon.
> She really likes her Mail Pouch when she's a cookin.
> Just make sure and mark the spittoon pot fer her.
> If'n ya don't sometimes she gets mixed up between the two. If'n she does happen to get mixed up, not to worry! That bit of sweet taste in them beans adds an extra touch of flavor!
> 
> Almost fergot to add that I'ma gonna clean and spit shine ole puddin all up fear ya before I load her on the trailer and drop her off. Done made reservations ta run her through the truck wash there on 70W headed towards yer house.


you are a blessing in disguise for sure sweet pee. cant wait for that good cookin. but i just don't think the wife will go for puddin head being in her kitchen. so maybe we better do this over at lazy's house. what you think??
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you are a blessing in disguise for sure sweet pee. cant wait for that good cookin. but i just don't think the wife will go for puddin head being in her kitchen. so maybe we better do this over at lazy's house. what you think??
> sherman


Not sure that would be a good idea uncle Sherm. I done told ole puddin that Lazy done threatened me with a fella that had some bricks.
She's startin to get real violent cause I won't give her his address.
And lazy or his brick carrying pal sure don't want any part of ole puddin head. 
Might give her his address after I collect all my $ from the defamation suit but if'n he ain't here, I can't get my $. 
Do ya understand the dilemma I'm in?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Been thinkin about maybe buildin a polebarn. If I do maybe I could concrete one of those steel poles in there for puddin head to dance fur unca Sherm. Could possibly put a kitchen in der for them to use also.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Been thinkin about maybe buildin a polebarn. If I do maybe I could concrete one of those steel poles in there for puddin head to dance fur unca Sherm. Could possibly put a kitchen in der for them to use also.


Hmmm....that's awfull kind of you BC1.
Just not sure if puddin fishin pole dancin for Sherm is such a good idea.
Once he sees all that in motion, he's gonna fall in love and she's just gonna leave him and break his heart like she done mine.
And uncle Sherms a too good a man for that.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

If I sit on lazys lap he'll want to mary me


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Ask Brady what the correct inflation is for the footballs.
> ps. TOM, I saw your sig line, your now officially on MY list. I got your number PAL. I'm watching you.


HUH, SIG LINE I have no idea what your talking about


----------



## Saugeye Tom

You got a sig saur???


----------



## fastwater

With all this strange talk bout ST making Lazy's Christmas list, lazy wanting ST to sit on his lap, talking out of the clear blue about the lines of a Sig Sauer pistol, thinkin that either Lazy's been sampling some of his own wares...them seeds, or the pressure of him losing uncle Sherms case,the only case he's ever had since gettin his law license back some 20 years ago is gettin to him a bit. 

Couple all that with the possibility of Homer...his honor gettin them recent pics of his fluffy girlfriends and havin to pay out all that $ when he loses that big defecation law suit, I'm leanin towards it being the pressure of the tangled web he's been weavin.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> With all this strange talk bout ST making Lazy's Christmas list, lazy wanting ST to sit on his lap, talking out of the clear blue about the lines of a Sig Sauer pistol, thinkin that either Lazy's been sampling some of his own wares...them seeds, or the pressure of him losing uncle Sherms case,the only case he's ever had since gettin his law license back some 20 years ago is gettin to him a bit.
> 
> Couple all that with the possibility of Homer...his honor gettin them recent pics of his fluffy girlfriends and havin to pay out all that $ when he loses that big defecation law suit, I'm leanin towards it being the pressure of the tangled web he's been weavin.










MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## G.lock

I didn't know Tom Brady played the saxophone!
Heard a bunch of the Phillies players have the flu, I blame Brady, infectgate. Common Roger suspend him six games.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 254655
> MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


I thought I wuz, but you all are bucking futz.


----------



## fastwater

Was just sent pic of when my bestest uncle Shermie was being interrogated by Bubba and Guido. Must have been brutal:


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 254655
> MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


LOL, don't know where you found this but it doesn't look good for ut. with all that wool that lazy's wearin there's just no tellin what lazy has on his mind.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> LOL, don't know where you found this but it doesn't look good for ut. with all that wool that lazy's wearin there's just no tellin what lazy has on his mind.
> sherman


Remember that song by Conway Twitty?
I'm lying here with Schweet Pea on my mind......
@FOSR? Sing us a little ditty.


----------



## FOSR

The Green Green HUH
The Green Green ACRES

The Green Green HUH
The Green Green ACRES

The Green Green Acres is the place to BE
The Farm Farm living is the life for ME
The Land Land spreading out so FAR and WIDE
FORK Manhattan just gimme that COUNTRYSIDE!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm, if you can find me in this 1980 pic...Fastwater will buy YOU a boat


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Camp Kern staff 1980


----------



## G.lock

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm, if you can find me in this 1980 pic...Fastwater will buy YOU a boat
> View attachment 254749


Better odds than the lottery!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G.lock said:


> Better odds than the lottery!


Way better odds


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fast wata you're not allowed to play


----------



## FOSR

You'd better be careful about who you allow on that boat.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'll guess the guy to the left of the black guy, in a striped shirt.... Looking for a male 18 years old...


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fast wata you're not allowed to play


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> I'll guess the guy to the left of the black guy, in a striped shirt.... Looking for a male 18 years old...


Yes a 18 year old male...no to the guess. That guy was 20 and a dork


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm, if you can find me in this 1980 pic...Fastwater will buy YOU a boat
> View attachment 254749


i wasn't even going to try but the odds are so good, LOL. i'll guess the guy in the back row on the far right.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

The cat in the middle with his (rather large) mouth open?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes a 18 year old male...no to the guess. That guy was 20 and a dork


Damn I picked the wrong dork LOL


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Damn I picked the wrong dork LOL


that happens to the best of us where he's concerned, LOL. you just cant fix dork.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> i wasn't even going to try but the odds are so good, LOL. i'll guess the guy in the back row on the far right.
> sherman


LMAO Close..... right below him no shirt heavy neck chains


----------



## Saugeye Tom

you ALMOST had a boat!!!


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> you ALMOST had a boat!!!


man i was so close, that should be worth a dingy. wasn't we playing horse shoes where close counts???

i was just kidding before, but you was a dork. sure hope you out grew it over the yrs.
sherman


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> man i was so close, that should be worth a dingy. wasn't we playing horse shoes where close counts???
> 
> i was just kidding before, but you was a dork. sure hope you out grew it over the yrs.
> sherman


Hmmm...defamation of character....again


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR - that one skidded up and made a ring-ger..
While you dorks were hoarding around did you see what Musk did today? Did you see what was on top of his SpaceX Heavy Falcon Rocket he launched off of Canaveral. On the top of the rocket is a old, red, Tesla Roadster. Convertable. Strapped in is a dummy wearing a spacesuit. The dummies name is Starman and David Bowies song was playing at the launch.
Who in the heck can Trump That? 
Dude, where's my car?
He's in a class all by himself. 
I wondered if Fastwawa was in the spacesuit?
Oh FOSR?


----------



## FOSR

I saw in one pic the car's dashboard screen said *DON'T PANIC* which is a reference to _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_.

Someone said Elon Musk is a real-life Tony Stark.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hmmm...defamation of character....again


no way I'm getting into another battle here, i'll just send you 20.00 and call it even.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> no way I'm getting into another battle here, i'll just send you 20.00 and call it even.
> sherman


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> I saw in one pic the car's dashboard screen said *DON'T PANIC* which is a reference to _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_.
> 
> Someone said Elon Musk is a real-life Tony Stark.


Ground Control to Major Fastwawa...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> no way I'm getting into another battle here, i'll just send you 20.00 and call it even.
> sherman


ill settle out of court


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> no way I'm getting into another battle here, i'll just send you 20.00 and call it even.
> sherman


$20 bucks is $19.98 too much. You should feel something hitting you in the back as you leave the settlement area....Tommy throwing your change at you.
Just my 2 cents mind you. Tom, you know I love you but buness am buness.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Ground Control to Major Fastwawa...


Due to my undisclosed location, your latest transmission is very garbled.



Lazy 8 said:


> $20 bucks is $19.98 too much. You should feel something hitting you in the back as you leave the settlement area....Tommy throwing your change at you.
> Just my 2 cents mind you. Tom, you know I love you but buness am buness.


ST, while I'm away on my trip, do NOT listen to anything Lazy tells you!
Due to 'guilty' Lazy not settling and paying up on that defecation lawsuit we have against him... you,uncle Shermie and I need all the $ we can scrounge up for our big May fishin adventure.


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


>


This vid was taken at puddin heads family reonion and made em all instant celebrities. They all got 'the big head' cept for my puddin head. 
It's big enough!
Her head already weighs bout 70lb and if'n it got any bigger, she'd have to carry it around in one of them wheelbarrels.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Due to my undisclosed location, your latest transmission is very garbled.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you up there with Lil Rocket Boy?


----------



## fastwater

Garble...garble...garble....Lil 'Rocket Boy' only wishes he had a tub like this one!
Don't you be tryin to put that slicker en owl poo two step on my buddies ST and unkee Shermie whilst I'm gone!

Seats in a Tesla Roadster suck!!!
But having the top down is ...


----------



## Lazy 8

Thays gonna be a new Sheriff in town when yer gone. I'm gonna give yer buddies free tix to my boat raffle. Free brats. Free beer. Free this. Free that. Free puddin.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Thays gonna be a new Sheriff in town when yer gone. I'm gonna give yer buddies free tix to my boat raffle. Free brats. Free beer. Free this. Free that. Free puddin.


you better not mess with giving sweet pees puddin away for free, ha ha LOL ha ha
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you better not mess with giving sweet pees puddin away for free, ha ha LOL ha ha
> sherman


uh YUK NO sugar tonight for the coffee.....


----------



## Lazy 8

HEY...when the cats away.....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thays gonna be a new Sheriff in town when yer gone. I'm gonna give yer buddies free tix to my boat raffle. Free brats. Free beer. Free this. Free that. Free puddin.


Speaking of that...since Lazy's already campaignin with all them freebee's...when we having our election?


----------



## FOSR

You know, they say the proof of the pudding is in the eating.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Speaking of that...since Lazy's already campaignin with all them freebee's...when we having our election?


i nominate lazy and give him both of my votes. and may vote again later ( trump rules).
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i nominate lazy and give him both of my votes. and may vote again later ( trump rules).
> sherman


My bestest unkee shermie...just remember that those freebee's lazy has promised will run out long before his time in office is fulfilled.
Also, I think we need to make a standing rule that NO illegal aliens are allowed to vote. That way, NO promises of free citizenship in exchange for a vote can be offered by a candidate. We don't want history repeating itself.
All those in favor say...aye!


----------



## Lazy 8

Unamomento porfavor, you mean to tell me those little green guys that abducted me last week and had me in their "ship" aren't allowed to vote?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NO


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Unamomento porfavor, you mean to tell me those little green guys that abducted me last week and had me in their "ship" aren't allowed to vote?


just dress them up in threads like sweet pee wears and put sun glasses on them and let them vote away, nobody will be the wiser.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> just dress them up in threads like sweet pee wears and put sun glasses on them and let them vote away, nobody will be the wiser.
> sherman


Hmmm...this sounds very much like history repeating itself to me!

NO ILLEGAL ALIENS!!!
Must show proper documentation of citizenship to vote!!!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...this sounds very much like history repeating itself to me!
> 
> NO ILLEGAL ALIENS!!!
> Must show proper documentation of citizenship to vote!!!


those can be printed out on line for little $$$$.

this country would be in a real mess without the ones that does the jobs that nobody else wants to do. back when i was young i did a lot of dirty nasty jobs for minimum wage. like sandblasting, went to the fairgrounds and shoveled truck loads of straw and horse poo from stalls to put around the base of some trees at the nursery where i worked. it wasn't bad until the truck bed started getting full. then i got covered with straw and poo. the generation coming up now wouldn't think about doing those jobs much less picking apples, tomatoes, oranges, beans, and on and on for so much a box or bushel. i picked beans for 60 cents a bushel when i was young. i just say we need better vetting on them and keeping track of where they are and what they are doing.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> just dress them up in threads like sweet pee wears and put sun glasses on them and let them vote away, nobody will be the wiser.
> sherman


Thanks for the 20 bucks......


----------



## FOSR

Side note: at our annual pepper festival in the orchard, the apples were heavy on the trees because the orchard owners couldn't find help to pick. I floated the idea that we could do some picking as a favor to the owner, since we had hands and time, and everyone from the orchard owner to the event organizers threw cold water on that idea. I'd still be willing to do it.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> those can be printed out on line for little $$$$.
> 
> this country would be in a real mess without the ones that does the jobs that nobody else wants to do. back when i was young i did a lot of dirty nasty jobs for minimum wage. like sandblasting, went to the fairgrounds and shoveled truck loads of straw and horse poo from stalls to put around the base of some trees at the nursery where i worked. it wasn't bad until the truck bed started getting full. then i got covered with straw and poo. the generation coming up now wouldn't think about doing those jobs much less picking apples, tomatoes, oranges, beans, and on and on for so much a box or bushel. i picked beans for 60 cents a bushel when i was young. i just say we need better vetting on them and keeping track of where they are and what they are doing.
> sherman


Oh boy....do I have a response for " the generation coming up now wouldn't think about doing those jobs" but that response would absolutely get this great thread closed so I must reframe!



sherman51 said:


> just dress them up in threads like sweet pee wears and put sun glasses on them and let them vote away, nobody will be the wiser.
> sherman


I'm thinkin if'n ya dressed em in threads like I'ma wearin, their little green toes will stick out of them boots.


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa's right...we's walking a thin line right now.....let's not cross it please.


----------



## FOSR




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Oh boy....do I have a response for " the generation coming up now wouldn't think about doing those jobs" but that response would absolutely get this great thread closed so I must reframe!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinkin if'n ya dressed em in threads like I'ma wearin, their little green toes will stick out of them boots.
> View attachment 254952


yeah i guess i miss quoted myself there by putting all the younger generation in one pile. lets say a big part of them wouldn't do those jobs for minimum wages or even more. and i do apologize to those that are not in the group that wants things the easy way. glad you kept your cool.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Can you imagine the litigation if this was closed????


----------



## Lazy 8

I appeal yer honor.


----------



## sherman51

yeah no way do we want this thread closed. its where i go every morning to get my fix, I'm out of seeds.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Can't possibly close it, we're still 843 posts short of 3,000


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> yeah no way do we want this thread closed. its where i go every morning to get my fix, I'm out of seeds.
> sherman


Not to worry...Uncle Timbo has a fresh batch.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah no way do we want this thread closed. its where i go every morning to get my fix, I'm out of seeds.
> sherman


You better leave Lazy and them seeds alone unkee Shermie.
Don't wanna come back and find out you're in the slammer singin a 
'Mama Tried' duet with Bubba.


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> Can't possibly close it, we're still 843 posts short of 3,000
> 
> looking to do 5000 before 2019. we have some new fish posting on the thread. and i thought we were the only derelicts on ogf.
> sherman


----------



## G.lock

FOSR said:


> Can't possibly close it, we're still 843 posts short of 3,000


wow, that's my kind of fishing boat! No ones gonna crowd your spot


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> wow, that's my kind of fishing boat! No ones gonna crowd your spot


Kinda resembles the boat my bestest unkee Sherm is buying me. 
Won't be a problem getting a fishin spot at Lake Saint Clair this May.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

LOL more of us than you know unckie


----------



## FOSR

G.lock said:


> wow, that's my kind of fishing boat! No ones gonna crowd your spot


Now you make me wonder, would the Navy allow anything like that? Surely a naval ship would have some sort of little motor launches, what if the ship isn't going anywhere and some guys could go out and catch something for the galley? 

Yo ye Navy vets, does anything like that ever happen?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Kinda resembles the boat my bestest unkee Sherm is buying me.
> Won't be a problem getting a fishin spot at Lake Saint Clair this May.


you get close enough and they'll move one way or the other. yep if you get there and someone has your spot, just move em.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

anyone know what the record is for the most posts on OGF?


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> anyone know what the record is for the most posts on OGF?


We bouta find out. 



FOSR said:


> Now you make me wonder, would the Navy allow anything like that? Surely a naval ship would have some sort of little motor launches, what if the ship isn't going anywhere and some guys could go out and catch something for the galley?
> 
> Yo ye Navy vets, does anything like that ever happen?


Is that thing 2 cycle?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Is that thing 2 cycle?


Bet it has a cool trolling motor.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Bet it has a cool trolling motor.


I'd hate to buy the battery's for it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> I'd hate to buy the battery's for it.


Solar? Steam? Squirrels?


----------



## FOSR

I always thought that destroyers were general-purpose gunboats smaller than cruisers, and I was surprised to learn that they're built to be fast enough to chase down and destroy quick little torpedo boats. Longer range, too, for escort duty. And these days they are platforms for missiles. Not a boat that you want to mess with.


----------



## Lazy 8

You know how facts get stuck in your brain? I remember reading the Enterprise aircraft carrier has or had a 5 mile turning radius. 
Honey, wasn't that our turn back there?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> anyone know what the record is for the most posts on OGF?


i dont but i had the most likes till fastwater paid the mods off


----------



## Lazy 8

Hmm, There's contention in


Saugeye Tom said:


> i dont but i had the most likes till fastwater paid the mods off


Hmm, is that contention I smell in the ranks?


----------



## Burkcarp1

We might have open water soon so I was wondering when unca Shermie Is planning to have fastwaters boat ready so he can use it?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> We might have open water soon so I was wondering when unca Shermie Is planning to have fastwaters boat ready so he can use it?


Soon...real soon


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> We might have open water soon so I was wondering when unca Shermie Is planning to have fastwaters boat ready so he can use it?


Sherm? Would you care to field this question?


----------



## Burkcarp1

We all have to make plans for lodging etc. for our outing in advance. That's why we need to know when.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> We all have to make plans for lodging etc. for our outing in advance. That's why we need to know when.


2 weeks


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I'd hate to buy the battery's for it.





Lazy 8 said:


> Solar? Steam? Squirrels?


its all about them chipmunks on the spinning wheel. the only problem is they will only run at night, but they'll run all night.



Burkcarp1 said:


> We might have open water soon so I was wondering when unca Shermie Is planning to have fastwaters boat ready so he can use it?





Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm? Would you care to field this question?


sorry guys I'm outa this one. its all up the insurance lady sweet pee has been spending all his time with. i really don't think he's going back to work i think him and her are going to rendezvous on his new boat she's going to pay for.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> sorry guys I'm outa this one. its all up the insurance lady sweet pee has been spending all his time with. i really don't think he's going back to work i think him and her are going to rendezvous on his new boat she's going to pay for.
> sherman


Shhhh.... unkee Sherm!!!
Do you know what puddin head would do to me if she broke wind...I mean 'caught' wind of that???


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Shhhh.... unkee Sherm!!!
> Do you know what puddin head would do to me if she broke wind...I mean 'caught' wind of that???


gotta love that one.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Settlement has arrived, it's not quite enough so I'll have to sell the 10 pounds of seeds that came with it


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Settlement has arrived, it's not quite enough so I'll have to sell the 10 pounds of seeds that came with it


Fastwater didn't take them yet?


----------



## bruce

Plant them seeds. Up your take by 20x.


Saugeye Tom said:


> Settlement has arrived, it's not quite enough so I'll have to sell the 10 pounds of seeds that came with it


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Settlement has arrived, it's not quite enough so I'll have to sell the 10 pounds of seeds that came with it


Seeings how I'M the SEED PIMP, I'll buy those seeds off of you for a 13' wooden Dingy. She's seen some use and doesn't leak too bad. I'll throw in a few cut down milk jugs for bailing for free. You might wanna alway have Fastwawa with you for occasional bailing.


----------



## FOSR

Back when we would take rental canoes out of the marina at Delaware, I always bought a small bag of chips or some kind of snack because those bags are good for bailing. They can lay flat to scoop up shallow water, much better than some kind of rigid cup.


----------



## fastwater

Cut down milk jugs, potato chip and snack bags...bailing this,bailing that...hmmm!!!

You guys clearly are not up with modern technology.
I always mount one of these in the rear of all my boats:


----------



## Snakecharmer

PromiseKeeper said:


> anyone know what the record is for the most posts on OGF?


There is a CJ Water Temp 8375. Not sure is that is a record. Firing up the Airbrush has a bunch too.


----------



## ress

I bet it's the Air Brush Thread..........


----------



## sherman51

you cant beat a 5 gal bucket and 2 2 liter soda bottles for bailing. my friend had a 18' starcraft cuddy aluminum that he got rear ended while trailering. the boat ended up going forward on the trailer but didn't get any damage. we took it to erie and headed out in about a 2' chop. it pounded us pretty good going out. we stopped and started drifting. i always fished from the bow. i got up on the bow and got 1 line out and started baiting my second rig. my friend said i think you better get back in the boat. jumped back in and water was ankle deep. started the motor but the water was being picked up by the belts and pulleys and pouring down on the distributor killing the motor. i jumped back pulled the cover and tried starting again. it fired but water was going everywhere then it died and wouldn't start. all the time 1 guy on the 5 gal bucket and 2 using 2 liter bottles with the tops cut off. i pulled the cap and dried it out with my shirt then put the cap back on. by now the water was down some but still on the bottom pulley and belts. i covered the cap and my friend started the motor. we headed in with the pump running and 3 guys dipping water. it wouldn't even start to plane off. but after a bit with the nose up in the air and getting the water out it planed off. we let the pump run on the way back in which kept the water down. got to the ramp and started losing ground on the water. my friend tore a hole in the floor to see where the water was coming from. there was a big stream coming from the front of the boat. we loaded the boat before it sunk. pulled it out and started looking for a hole or something. the hull had about a 12" crack on both sides under the bow just below the water line.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you cant beat a 5 gal bucket and 2 2 liter soda bottles for bailing. my friend had a 18' starcraft cuddy aluminum that he got rear ended while trailering. the boat ended up going forward on the trailer but didn't get any damage. we took it to erie and headed out in about a 2' chop. it pounded us pretty good going out. we stopped and started drifting. i always fished from the bow. i got up on the bow and got 1 line out and started baiting my second rig. my friend said i think you better get back in the boat. jumped back in and water was ankle deep. started the motor but the water was being picked up by the belts and pulleys and pouring down on the distributor killing the motor. i jumped back pulled the cover and tried starting again. it fired but water was going everywhere then it died and wouldn't start. all the time 1 guy on the 5 gal bucket and 2 using 2 liter bottles with the tops cut off. i pulled the cap and dried it out with my shirt then put the cap back on. by now the water was down some but still on the bottom pulley and belts. i covered the cap and my friend started the motor. we headed in with the pump running and 3 guys dipping water. it wouldn't even start to plane off. but after a bit with the nose up in the air and getting the water out it planed off. we let the pump run on the way back in which kept the water down. got to the ramp and started losing ground on the water. my friend tore a hole in the floor to see where the water was coming from. there was a big stream coming from the front of the boat. we loaded the boat before it sunk. pulled it out and started looking for a hole or something. the hull had about a 12" crack on both sides under the bow just below the water line.
> sherman


Wow uncle Sherm! 
That was a bit too close of a call for yours truly. 
Great quick thinkin under pressure on your part!!!
Sounds like a few minutes later in that boat without it firing up and we would'a nicknamed you 'bob'.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Wow uncle Sherm!
> That was a bit too close of a call for yours truly.
> Great quick thinkin under pressure on your part!!!
> Sounds like a few minutes later in that boat without it firing up and we would'a nicknamed you 'bob'.


yeah and you colored me gone as well. that was the only time I've been a little scared on the water in about 50 yrs of boating. except for one time we were out of Jupiter fl. a storm started moving in so i headed away at an angle to try and beat the storm. it caught us and i headed straight into it. i figured that was the fastest way to get out of it. somewhere in the middle we hit a real strong updraft like I've never seen before. the wind was literally pulling upward. it was a weird feeling. and the hair on the back of my neck felt like it was being pulled out by static electricity. then a large school of dolphin and tuna started jumping all around our boat. i thought we was in the Bermuda triangle. another time a water spout came down about 100 yrd from our boat on erie and headed right for us. i didn't have time to get scared it happened so fast. the cloud moved in fast from the sw and was on top of us before we got all our poles in. then we took off while getting the rest in. it went maybe 50 yrds behind the boat. I've had some real adventures in the 50 yrs I've deen boating.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> you cant beat a 5 gal bucket and 2 2 liter soda bottles for bailing. my friend had a 18' starcraft cuddy aluminum that he got rear ended while trailering. the boat ended up going forward on the trailer but didn't get any damage. we took it to erie and headed out in about a 2' chop. it pounded us pretty good going out. we stopped and started drifting. i always fished from the bow. i got up on the bow and got 1 line out and started baiting my second rig. my friend said i think you better get back in the boat. jumped back in and water was ankle deep. started the motor but the water was being picked up by the belts and pulleys and pouring down on the distributor killing the motor. i jumped back pulled the cover and tried starting again. it fired but water was going everywhere then it died and wouldn't start. all the time 1 guy on the 5 gal bucket and 2 using 2 liter bottles with the tops cut off. i pulled the cap and dried it out with my shirt then put the cap back on. by now the water was down some but still on the bottom pulley and belts. i covered the cap and my friend started the motor. we headed in with the pump running and 3 guys dipping water. it wouldn't even start to plane off. but after a bit with the nose up in the air and getting the water out it planed off. we let the pump run on the way back in which kept the water down. got to the ramp and started losing ground on the water. my friend tore a hole in the floor to see where the water was coming from. there was a big stream coming from the front of the boat. we loaded the boat before it sunk. pulled it out and started looking for a hole or something. the hull had about a 12" crack on both sides under the bow just below the water line.
> sherman


It sounds like a small chip bag maybe wouldn't have worked that time.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> yeah and you colored me gone as well. that was the only time I've been a little scared on the water in about 50 yrs of boating. except for one time we were out of Jupiter fl. a storm started moving in so i headed away at an angle to try and beat the storm. it caught us and i headed straight into it. i figured that was the fastest way to get out of it. somewhere in the middle we hit a real strong updraft like I've never seen before. the wind was literally pulling upward. it was a weird feeling. and the hair on the back of my neck felt like it was being pulled out by static electricity. then a large school of dolphin and tuna started jumping all around our boat. i thought we was in the Bermuda triangle. another time a water spout came down about 100 yrd from our boat on erie and headed right for us. i didn't have time to get scared it happened so fast. the cloud moved in fast from the sw and was on top of us before we got all our poles in. then we took off while getting the rest in. it went maybe 50 yrds behind the boat. I've had some real adventures in the 50 yrs I've deen boating.
> sherman


Argh, great stories Sherm.
Do you know all know the difference between a fairy tale and an old sea story? A fairy tale starts out, Once Upon A Time.
An Old Sea Story starts out, This Ain't No Chit.


----------



## sherman51

got around to watching wonder woman last night. thought it was a good movie but wasn't as great as all the hype. any of you guys have any thoughts on it??
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> got around to watching wonder woman last night. thought it was a good movie but wasn't as great as all the hype. any of you guys have any thoughts on it??
> sherman


ummmmmm i think of it ALOT


----------



## ress

It was good at first but died out near the end. Seen one-seen em all.........


----------



## Lazy 8

Perhaps Miss Puddin oughta apply for the next sequel? 
Oh Belvedere? Err, I mean, Oh FOSRvedere?


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> It was good at first but died out near the end. Seen one-seen em all.........


i wouldn't go that far. dr strange, and a couple of the avengers was much better. but for me i still liked wonder woman but it wasn't as good as i expected.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Wonder Woman is famous for bondage and occasional fursuit content.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Perhaps Miss Puddin oughta apply for the next sequel?
> Oh Belvedere? Err, I mean, Oh FOSRvedere?


Actually had puddin head a Wonder Woman outfit made at a canvas shop years ago when she was skinny fer when she did her fishin pole dancin.









But she ruined it by gettin tobacky juice stains all over it.


----------



## sherman51

man she had lost a lot of weight in that picture. lookin good!!!!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> man she had lost a lot of weight in that picture. lookin good!!!!
> sherman


Yes...she was a tiny thing there in that pic. That pic was taken in her last year of gradiatin 8th grade. Think she mighta been bout 18 then. She really started blossoming into a full figured woman during her 9th grade school year when she started bouncing at the motorcycle bar in the evenings and weekends. That's where we met when she first started working there. Got married a month after we met. 
She had it all...well edumacated, a hard worker, fishin pole danced, could kick start an old pan head Harley like nodody's business, chewed tobacky...and had a body all tatted up that just kept getting bigger,bigger and bigger. Which was just more and more sexiness to love. 
What else could a fellar ask for?

She got so big that the tat she got on her neck of my 69 Chevelle started stretching out so much it looked like a dragster.

A real heartbreaker she was!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Actually had puddin head a Wonder Woman outfit made at a canvas shop years ago when she was skinny fer when she did her fishin pole dancin.
> View attachment 255166
> 
> 
> But she ruined it by gettin tobacky juice stains all over it.


YOU ARE A SICK MAN, what a waste of backkie juice


----------



## sherman51

lazy says he who smokes on toilet gets high on pot, lol.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Ahsoo, also man who walk thru turnstile sideways....Bangdock.


----------



## sherman51

M R PIGS

sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> M R PIGS
> 
> sherman


 M R KNOTT


----------



## bruce

M R 2


----------



## sherman51

O S M R 2


----------



## sherman51

L I B M R


----------



## ress

All right I'am trying to keep up,,,What the heck do those letters mean?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

c m b d i"s...l I b M r piggs


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> All right I'am trying to keep up,,,What the heck do those letters mean?


them are pigs
them are not
them are two
o yes them are
well i'll be them are 

sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

See them beedy eyes. Well I'll be them are piggs


----------



## Lazy 8

What the heel you all been smokin?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> What the heel you all been smokin?


Seeds! They been mokin seeds man. Where you been? Seeds!! Geeze, pay attention.


----------



## Lazy 8

Far out man. Yea, I've done that. Do you have the number for Dummynoes man? Peace and love man.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Far out man. Yea, I've done that. Do you have the number for Dummynoes man? Peace and love man.


My wife is a Registered Dietitian and she says seeds are good for the diet too man.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> What the heel you all been smokin?


THE SEEDS BOSS THE SEEDS. if you smoke them seeds while sittin on the toiled what do you call it???
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Ugh, one who has mixed priorities.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> THE SEEDS BOSS THE SEEDS. if you smoke them seeds while sittin on the toiled what do you call it???
> sherman


You get poopy seeds.
You know... where heroin comes from.


----------



## ress

Good Lord! lol


----------



## ress

Hey man is Dave here man?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Hey man is Dave here man?


DAVE'S NOT HERE...NO. OPEN UP IT'S ME DAVE...I THINK THE COPS SAW ME...DAVE , DAVE? ....DAVES NOT HERE


----------



## Saugeye Tom

My text notifacation...


----------



## sherman51

you guys lost me on the 1st where's dave. who is dave??
sherman


----------



## ress

Line from Cheech and Chong.


----------



## Lazy 8

Blind Melon Chitlin....where in the heck is ol FOSR?
Mama said she loved me but she lied.........
Chicken ain't chicken til the chicken been fried.....
FOSR?


----------



## FOSR

sherman51 said:


> you guys lost me on the 1st where's dave. who is dave??
> sherman


 It's a famous old Cheech and Chong skit where Dave arrives with a drug shipment, knocks on the door to get in, and the guy inside is either too stoned or too stupid to realize he needs in.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Blind Melon Chitlin....where in the heck is ol FOSR?
> Mama said she loved me but she lied.........
> Chicken ain't chicken til the chicken been fried.....
> FOSR?


Gonna go downtown, gonna see my gal , gonna sing her this song, gonna show her my


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> It's a famous old Cheech and Chong skit where Dave arrives with a drug shipment, knocks on the door to get in, and the guy inside is either too stoned or too stupid to realize he needs in.


sorry guys for being so dense on this, but i just never got into them.
Sherman


----------



## FOSR

Well it isn't the greatest height of comedy writing, but it does show how sometimes even a very simple gag can take on a life of its own and become a classic.

The Cheech and Chong act broke up a few years ago because they didn't get along anymore, and they went their own ways. Tommy Chong got into prison for making and selling bongs (I think it was a using-the-mail-for-criminal-activity thing) but Cheech Marin went on into serious work in film and TV.

These days they perform together again but they're still no longer friends.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOSR said:


> Well it isn't the greatest height of comedy writing, but it does show how sometimes even a very simple gag can take on a life of its own and become a classic.
> 
> The Cheech and Chong act broke up a few years ago because they didn't get along anymore, and they went their own ways. Tommy Chong got into prison for making and selling bongs (I think it was a using-the-mail-for-criminal-activity thing) but Cheech Marin went on into serious work in film and TV.
> 
> These days they perform together again but they're still no longer friends.


Yea..only us simple minded seed smokers found it funny


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> Well it isn't the greatest height of comedy writing, but it does show how sometimes even a very simple gag can take on a life of its own and become a classic.
> 
> The Cheech and Chong act broke up a few years ago because they didn't get along anymore, and they went their own ways. Tommy Chong got into prison for making and selling bongs (I think it was a using-the-mail-for-criminal-activity thing) but Cheech Marin went on into serious work in film and TV.
> 
> These days they perform together again but they're still no longer friends.


that's some great info there. i did watch quite a bit of Cheech's stuff and liked him.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

just fyi my pet rock isn't doing so good this morning, i think its stoned.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, looks like the Daytona 500 is just around the corner. I think Dale Jr's in the Pace Car?
I hate to say it but they've over-regulated themselves so much that viewership has plummeted.
Add the NFL to that and two of our past favorite pastime sports are swirling.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwa did you get ur new boat from unca Sherm yet? Ice is disappearing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwa did you get ur new boat from unca Sherm yet? Ice is disappearing.


WE GOT CASH!!


----------



## sherman51

did he get enough to cover auto pilot for the 4 stroke kicker?
sherman


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, looks like the Daytona 500 is just around the corner. I think Dale Jr's in the Pace Car?
> I hate to say it but they've over-regulated themselves so much that viewership has plummeted.
> Add the NFL to that and two of our past favorite pastime sports are swirling.


That and too much money allowed for a few teams. They need to put a cap on each team. I loved racing and now it's ruined. Tried to watch the Winter Nationals over the weekend, that's a lost cause to. I still go to the local dirt tracks a couple times a year. That's some grass roots racing there!


----------



## sherman51

mom took all 7 of us kids plus a few cousins to the dirt tracks with the old cars in one car load. always looked forward to race day. just loved getting to go. there was this one farm on the way to the track. and this hot girl would be out riding the tractor as we went by. she would always wave to us and we would all wave back.
Sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> did he get enough to cover auto pilot for the 4 stroke kicker?
> sherman


Spot on on the trolling motor, auto pilot on the 250 honda


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> mom took all 7 of us kids plus a few cousins to the dirt tracks with the old cars in one car load. always looked forward to race day. just loved getting to go. there was this one farm on the way to the track. and this hot girl would be out riding the tractor as we went by. she would always wave to us and we would all wave back.
> Sherman


THAT was Danika Patrick


----------



## Lazy 8

Back in my prime (last year?) I did endure racing on a 1/4 mile clay oval. Tyler Co. Speedway. Tyler Co. WV. You had to go around the track about a gazillion times and it paid $1,000 to win.
Ever heard of it? It's the cheapest racing you'll ever do. The had a rule of only 120" wheelbase vehicles. All stock and no positrack. No welding the spider gears either. If you won, they checked your car for that. If you had it you were disqualified and #2 was the winner.
Bust all the glass out but the windshield. Pitch all the seats but the drivers. Weld the doors shut. Cut the exhaust down at the "Y" pipe and make 2 weedburners. 
To keep it legitimately stock, there was a $500 buyout rule. If you won the race, I could come up to you and offer you $500 for your car and you HAD to sell it to me. That kept guys from hopping up their motors with cams or whatever.
It was a blast. We had a group of guys from the hometown.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Back in my prime (last year?) I did endure racing on a 1/4 mile clay oval. Tyler Co. Speedway. Tyler Co. WV. You had to go around the track about a gazillion times and it paid $1,000 to win.
> Ever heard of it? It's the cheapest racing you'll ever do. The had a rule of only 120" wheelbase vehicles. All stock and no positrack. No welding the spider gears either. If you won, they checked your car for that. If you had it you were disqualified and #2 was the winner.
> Bust all the glass out but the windshield. Pitch all the seats but the drivers. Weld the doors shut. Cut the exhaust down at the "Y" pipe and make 2 weedburners.
> To keep it legitimately stock, there was a $500 buyout rule. If you won the race, I could come up to you and offer you $500 for your car and you HAD to sell it to me. That kept guys from hopping up their motors with cams or whatever.
> It was a blast. We had a group of guys from the hometown.


yep back in the day we had something similar to that on the paved oval. but we were called rat racers. and no buy out so some cars got hopped up a little. but the car bodies and tires had to be stock with the same mods you spoke about. we started with a 58 ford 332 police interceptor. we was winning some races to. but the heat hand didn't work and we got a hole in the radiator and over heated and messed the motor up but good. we put my old 406 with 405 hp in it but it didn't run on those short tracks as good as the 332. it would really start to pull at the end of the straights but was just to slow out of the turns. they were in the process of going to a lower gear to get the rpms up faster when i quit racing and joined the corps and the other guys had quit by the time i got out.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

boy i would just love to tell you guys a joke i heard. but it would get this thread closed down but quick.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> boy i would just love to tell you guys a joke i heard. but it would get this thread closed down but quick.
> sherman


Can you take it over to the Comedy Corner?
One of my friends transitioned into demo derbies and did quite well. His secret? Nothing but big station wagons.


----------



## FOSR

Lazy 8 said:


> Can you take it over to the Comedy Corner?
> One of my friends transitioned into demo derbies and did quite well. His secret? Nothing but big station wagons.


The GM clamshells are the weapon of choice.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> boy i would just love to tell you guys a joke i heard. but it would get this thread closed down but quick.
> sherman


PM all of us


----------



## Lazy 8

A Fisherman walks in a bar.....or is it a Lawyer? ST?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> A Fisherman walks in a bar.....or is it a Lawyer? ST?


A time traveler walks into a bar....yesterday


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> A Fisherman walks in a bar.....or is it a Lawyer? ST?


yep it starts out something like that with the horse laughing then crying, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress

FOSR said:


> The GM clamshells are the weapon of choice.


Chrysler Imperial for years. Some places outlawed them. I do like the compact class. Amc Pacer rules it! Have seen pick up trucks too. Those are some serious hits! I've seen combines too, they sucked! Last year the local county fair started a lawn mower class. Eh. give it a year or two and maybe they'll figure out how to make it good....


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yep it starts out something like that with the horse laughing then crying, LOL.
> sherman


Yes...and it has a man whispering something into the horses ear in the bar making the horse laugh. Then the man does something else and the horse cries.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes...and it has a man whispering something into the horses ear in the bar making the horse laugh. Then the man does something else and the horse cries.


yep and i really hated doing that to my horse, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> yep and i really hated doing that to my horse, LOL.
> sherman


U stud


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> U stud


Plez dont encorage him. Haed big nuff. Got hog haed. Horse say sew.


----------



## sherman51

why do you guys think my nickname is tree trunk. its not because I'm so tall, LOL.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

just read a pm i got from sweetwawa and laughed till i cried. funny funny. thanks sw.

lazy your going to have to get your pm's working.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> why do you guys think my nickname is tree trunk. its not because I'm so tall, LOL.
> sherman


Hmmm....I better keep puddin head away from you uncle Sherm.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> just read a pm i got from sweetwawa and laughed till i cried. funny funny. thanks sw.
> 
> lazy your going to have to get your pm's working.
> sherman


Your welcome you rascal you!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Puddin head messed u up huh Sherm? She as good as fastwa said ?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> just read a pm i got from sweetwawa and laughed till i cried. funny funny. thanks sw.
> 
> lazy your going to have to get your pm's working.
> sherman


I just went thru and deleted messages from 05!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I just went thru and deleted messages from 05!


OH MY GOD. delete them all.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Wonder what would happen to Puddin on this bridge.....Is that Lazy with the flag?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Wonder what would happen to Puddin on this bridge.....Is that Lazy with the flag?


wonder if that would be a good ice fishing spot. I've had ice cracking when the temps were real cold and the ice was expanding.
sherman


----------



## ress

I can keep minnows in my fridge in the garage for weeks in the summer. I keep 5 gallon bucket in my truck to get fresh water from the reservoir. I loose a few but not too bad.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> OH MY GOD. delete them all.
> sherman


But they're from you?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Wonder what would happen to Puddin on this bridge.....Is that Lazy with the flag?
> 
> 
> Yup, that was me alright on our last trip to NOKO when we all told Lil Kimmie to bug off.[/QUOT


Maybe we need to send Miss Puddin over to NOKO on a humanitarian mission? Fastwawa?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I just went thru and deleted messages from 05!


Tried to include you n on the pm I sent uncle Sherm and ST but can't send you pm's?



Snakecharmer said:


> Wonder what would happen to Puddin on this bridge.....Is that Lazy with the flag?


As long as there was some nachos-n-cheese at the bottom under that bridge, puddin head wouldn't care.



Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe we need to send Miss Puddin over to NOKO on a humanitarian mission? Fastwawa?


Puddin head would be a good weight loss program for that corpulent rice eaten midget over there. She'd b-slap him so hard she would knock the taste buds out his mouth.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Tried to include you n on the pm I sent uncle Sherm and ST but can't send you pm's?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as there was some nachos-n-cheese at the bottom under that bridge, puddin head wouldn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Puddin head would be a good weight loss program for that corpulent rice eaten midget over there. She'd b-slap him so hard she would knock the taste buds out his mouth.


She'd knock the cheese outta his head.


----------



## FOSR

Hey while she's there could she do something about his haircut?


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> Hey while she's there could she do something about his haircut?


yeah maybe she could sit on his head and reshape it, LOL. i can just see them now face up and her sitting on his head, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Her bein the temptress she is, there's no way he could resist.
Especially if'n she wore that Wonder Woman outfit.

She used to have one of them tight full body,stretchy Cat Woman suits she liked to dress in too. We had it made at the same canvas shop that made her Wonder Woman outfit. Used to have to grease her up to get it on her. Took a couple of us to get it on her but when we finally did, all that sexy with all them dimples in her legs and butt was a sight to behold. Surely worth all the struggle to get her in it.

She ruined it too! Didn't get tobacky juice on it like she did the Wonder Woman outfit though.
But one night after we finally got it on her, she ate some tacos.
Bout thirty minutes later, she broke wind and blew the feet clean out of that suit clean up to the knees.
We all had a good laugh and I told her good thing the canvas shop had installed a 'compression release' in the feet of that suit or she woulda been the next space shuttle.


----------



## Lazy 8

Did Miss Puddin get that outfit made at Omar the Tent Maker's Shoppe?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Did Miss Puddin get that outfit made at Omar the Tent Maker's Shoppe?


You know it lazy!!!
Only had to take one of her many outfits we had made back for repairs. Ole Omar said he never seen stretch marks in heavy canvas before.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You know it lazy!!!
> Only had to take one of her many outfits we had made back for repairs. Ole Omar said he never seen stretch marks in heavy canvas before.


HA! I think he said she was the only client who requested that the product be treated with bacon grease.


----------



## G.lock

FOSR said:


> Hey while she's there could she do something about his haircut?


I remember when I had hair, well kinda.


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> I remember when I had hair, well kinda.


I remember when I didn't have hair...growing out of my ears, nose etc.
Now I just braid my ear hair and form it up into a comb over.


----------



## ress

yuk


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> yuk


It's not all that bad...and puddin head said it makes me look more distinguished:


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Her bein the temptress she is, there's no way he could resist.
> Especially if'n she wore that Wonder Woman outfit.
> 
> She used to have one of them tight full body,stretchy Cat Woman suits she liked to dress in too. We had it made at the same canvas shop that made her Wonder Woman outfit. Used to have to grease her up to get it on her. Took a couple of us to get it on her but when we finally did, all that sexy with all them dimples in her legs and butt was a sight to behold. Surely worth all the struggle to get her in it.
> 
> She ruined it too! Didn't get tobacky juice on it like she did the Wonder Woman outfit though.
> But one night after we finally got it on her, she ate some tacos.
> Bout thirty minutes later, she broke wind and blew the feet clean out of that suit clean up to the knees.
> We all had a good laugh and I told her good thing the canvas shop had installed a 'compression release' in the feet of that suit or she woulda been the next space shuttle.


your going to have to cut back just a little on these remarks. i started laughing so hard my wife asked me if i laid an egg. between our pm's and this thread my belly is getting sore from laughing.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> your going to have to cut back just a little on these remarks. i started laughing so hard my wife asked me if i laid an egg. between our pm's and this thread my belly is getting sore from laughing.
> sherman


You don't need all them seeds lazy is poisoning you with.
Two of the best proven medicines in life is prayer and laughter.
Hopefully, all yours will eventually save ya a Dr's appointment.
I'll be sendin ya my bill in the near future.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You don't need all them seeds lazy is poisoning you with.
> Two of the best proven medicines in life is prayer and laughter.
> Hopefully, all yours will eventually save ya a Dr's appointment.
> I'll be sendin ya my bill in the near future.


as long as there is no law suite I'm fine with that.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> as long as there is no law suite I'm fine with that.
> sherman


Shhhh...Don't let ST hear you mention those words or he'll be on it like a duck on a June bug.


----------



## bruce

You are killing me. Has some one died of lafter ? My ribs hurt.


----------



## sherman51

you should be reading the pm's he sent me, LOL. and i do mean out loud.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> as long as there is no law suite I'm fine with that.
> sherman


Huh. What. I be coming


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you should be reading the pm's he sent me, LOL. and i do mean out loud.
> sherman


Hey sherm, hope the girls notice my new scarf.....muhahahaha


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Huh. What. I be coming


your bway to late.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey sherm, hope the girls notice my new scarf.....muhahahaha


yep I'm still in shock from laughing.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oh my fastwater has done it now


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh my fastwater has done it now


Whatever do you mean???


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh my fastwater has done it now


Is there a way to block avatars? Fastwater is giving me nightmares....


----------



## Burkcarp1

He might actually look like that. Especially after he gets those seeds from Lazy.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Is there a way to block avatars? Fastwater is giving me nightmares....





Burkcarp1 said:


> He might actually look like that. Especially after he gets those seeds from Lazy.



Just an old Folsom mugshot pic before the ear hairs got long enough to braid and transform them into my current comb over.
Got the Roy Orbison look goin on now. Everything is dyed jet black.
Would'a dyed it whilst I was in the pokey performing with Johnny C and Bubba but couldn't get no dog gone black shoe polish.

Puddin head likes to put jelly beans in the ear hair and play hide and seek with them. Says it gives her somethin to do when she gets bored.
She says she likes the nose hairs cause they tickle the hairs on her shoulders when we're gettin frisky.
Ain't she somethin special!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ewww.yuk....That confirms it. Definitely had to many of them seeds!! You been hanging around Lazy to much.


----------



## ress

Oh lordy! Sick! Funny as heck tho!


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Just an old Folsom mugshot pic before the ear hairs got long enough to braid and transform them into my current comb over.
> Got the Roy Orbison look goin on now. Everything is dyed jet black.
> Would'a dyed it whilst I was in the pokey performing with Johnny C and Bubba but couldn't get no dog gone black shoe polish.
> 
> Puddin head likes to put jelly beans in the ear hair and play hide and seek with them. Says it gives her somethin to do when she gets bored.
> She says she likes the nose hairs cause they tickle the hairs on her shoulders when we're gettin frisky.
> Ain't she somethin special!!!


Bet she likes it when you wiggle your ears while getting frisky...


----------



## Burkcarp1

She probably likes his nose hairs to when that happens.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Bet she likes it when you wiggle your ears while getting frisky...


You know that's right!!!
That's when that 2'x3' Amurican flag tattoo on her butt check really gets a waven and looks just like a real flag. When that happens, I can't help but take a pause for the cause, take my Red Man hat off and salute that flag till it stops a waven.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> She probably likes his nose hairs to when that happens.


She especially likes when them nose hairs tickles the hairs on her ankles. Says it makes her toes tingle.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> You know that's right!!!
> That's when that 2'x3' Amurican flag tattoo on her butt check really gets a waven and looks just like a real flag. When that happens, I can't help but take a pause for the cause, take my Red Man hat off and salute that flag till it stops a waven.


That probably really excites her when u pause to salute the flag.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> That probably really excites her when u pause to salute the flag.


Oh yes...she's very patriotic!
Even has a sexy 'Support Our Troops' tattoo on her knuckles.
I once had to pull her off a big ole NFL football player that wasn't honorin the Amurican flag at a game. She slapped him so hard knocked him down, helmet went flyin one way, mouthpiece the other. I told that ole boy..."she ain't playin, you best not get up"!
Slapped him around so much the coach of the team wanted to sign her up.


----------



## sherman51

sweet pee as long as you keep that avatar I'm done posting for awhile. i just cant stand it. and i can stand just about anything.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey Sherm He needs more help that we can give him. I Think we need to keep him away from Lazy.What do you think?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

As his attorney I advised him on this soon to be defamation of character suit


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Oh yes...she's very patriotic!
> Even has a sexy 'Support Our Troops' tattoo on her knuckles.
> I once had to pull her off a big ole NFL football player that wasn't honorin the Amurican flag at a game. She slapped him so hard knocked him down, helmet went flyin one way, mouthpiece the other. I told that ole boy..."she ain't playin, you best not get up"!
> Slapped him around so much the coach of the team wanted to sign her up.


See above


----------



## sherman51

did you say somebody got down on a sheep. of course he was just shearing it, RIGHT!
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wool in his ears


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> sweet pee as long as you keep that avatar I'm done posting for awhile. i just cant stand it. and i can stand just about anything.
> sherman


This place would NEVER be the same without you uncle Sherm.
Therefore, if it is your expressed wishes that I change my avatar, I will do so as soon as I can get with my attorney ST and he shows me again how to do it.
But first I'll have to take a more current selfie with the jet black Roy Orbison dew that shows the braided ear hair in the comb over to use. Also, the nose hairs are now much longer and trimmed neat and look similar to this:








I'm sure you will feel my latest look much more appealing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oh lord yes


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> This place would NEVER be the same without you uncle Sherm.
> Therefore, if it is your expressed wishes that I change my avatar, I will do so as soon as I can get with my attorney ST and he shows me again how to do it.
> But first I'll have to take a more current selfie with the jet black Roy Orbison dew that shows the braided ear hair in the comb over to use. Also, the nose hairs are now much longer and trimmed neat and look similar to this:
> View attachment 255768
> 
> I'm sure you will feel my latest look much more appealing.


much much better, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey Sherm He needs more help that we can give him. I Think we need to keep him away from Lazy.What do you think?





Saugeye Tom said:


> As his attorney I advised him on this soon to be defamation of character suit


I counter sue on the grounds of being slanderously called a, "character in a suit."
I choose FOSR AND Snakey as my council.
AKA, the, "Dream Team!"


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I counter sue on the grounds of being slanderously called a, "character in a suit."
> I choose FOSR AND Snakey as my council.
> AKA, the, "Dream Team!"


you have a great case lazy. they have defamated you about as bad as anyone could be defamated.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you have a great case lazy. they have defamated you about as bad as anyone could be defamated.
> sherman


We have the seeds ....and the packer. ups will testify for the prosecution


----------



## sherman51

see they just keep defamating you. nothing wrong with them thar seeds. i know just look at me, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I was going to ask Lazy a question but According to ST's avatar I shouldn't.


----------



## sherman51

the bad thing about his avatar is he is starting to look a lot like one of lazies sheep, LOL. no defamation intended because it a true fact. who else agrees with me?
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Don't think I can be named in that lawsuit.
I ain't never defecated on lazy!!!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> the bad thing about his avatar is he is starting to look a lot like one of lazies sheep, LOL. no defamation intended because it a true fact. who else agrees with me?
> sherman


Made an appointment for a nose and ear hair shearing at one of them places you can sell hair to. Also made an appointment to get puddin heads leg and armpit hair sheared. Gotta raise enough $ to have uncle Sherms custom boat seat made with his name engraved.
Updated avatar soon to follow...


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> the bad thing about his avatar is he is starting to look a lot like one of lazies sheep, LOL. no defamation intended because it a true fact. who else agrees with me?
> sherman


Sherm if you go fishing with fastwater in his new boat you better hope you don't happen to put a nick in it or scratch somewhere or you'll have another lawsuit. I don't think you want to go through that again.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Don't think I can be named in that lawsuit.
> I ain't never defecated on lazy!!!


not much you haven't!!!
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I counter sue on the grounds of being slanderously called a, "character in a suit."
> I choose FOSR AND Snakey as my council.
> AKA, the, "Dream Team!"


Fastwawa is giving me bad dreams....


----------



## ress

x2


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> the bad thing about his avatar is he is starting to look a lot like one of lazies sheep, LOL. no defamation intended because it a true fact. who else agrees with me?
> sherman


That's my grandson...now I gotta put my sheep up there


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I was giving her a bath


----------



## ress

Oh not that ugly thing!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Oh not that ugly thing!!!!!


She stares at me and makes me nervous....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

is this ok mods?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> is this ok mods?


My goodness ST...she's a beaut. 
Reminds me of puddin heads baby pics.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Oh not that ugly thing!!!!!


Another avatar to give me bad dreams....No wonder Lazy wants me on the dream team....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> Another avatar to give me bad dreams....No wonder Lazy want me on the dream team....


U need some of them seeds


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> U need some of them seeds


Got to stay away from them, I need all my faculties to defend Lazy


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Another avatar to give me bad dreams....No wonder Lazy want me on the dream team....





Burkcarp1 said:


> U need some of them seeds


Now fellars...beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.
Would one of youins care to be holdin my eyes???


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> She stares at me and makes me nervous....


And no "she's hot" comments to lock the thread like you did on the Lindsey Vann. thread....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> And no "she's hot" comments to lock the thread like you did on the Lindsey Vann. thread....


Nope that was closed because of ...someone else


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Nope that was closed because of ...someone else


Yes, a member of the BC unit.

Found an old baby pic of mine. Thought yuse guys would enjoy it:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes, a member of the BC unit.
> 
> Found an old baby pic of mine. Thought yuse guys would enjoy it:
> View attachment 255835


I'm gonna send you my baby pic


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm gonna send you my baby pic


Hmmm....that was a proud lil fellar.


----------



## sherman51

that poor sheep sure had a rough night with somebody. hint hint hint.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I can't leave you all alone for 8 hours.


fastwater said:


> Yes, a member of the BC unit.
> 
> Found an old baby pic of mine. Thought yuse guys would enjoy it:
> View attachment 255835


I WILL HAVE NIGHTMARES OVER THIS ONE!
Geez, I can't go to work for 8 hrs and leave you guys alone for nothing. You all been running amuck! Tom, what the Sam Hill is your avatar?
Fastwawa, you need to get some Nair on that hair.
Maybe Uncle Guido can give you a Brazilian Wax Job? Eh?
Snakey, do you have our case sewed up and where the hill is the FOSR man?


----------



## FOSR

February 19, 2018
BY Certified Post

Dear Mr. 51

You are hereby directed to CEASE AND DESIST ALL DEFAMATION OF PIZZERIA PICCE DE FAME'S CHARACTER AND REPUTATION.

Pizzeria Picce De Fame has learned that you have engaged in spreading false, destructive, and defamatory rumors about Pizzeria Picce De Fame. It is unlawful to engage in defamation of another’s character and reputation. Defamation consists of

(1) a statement that tends to injure reputation;
(2) communicated to another; and
(3) that the speaker knew or should have known was false.

Your defamatory statements involved sheep, nose hair, body fat and products of defecation, none of which are or ever have been contents of Pizzeria Picce De Fame's offerings.

Accordingly, we demand that you (A) immediately cease and desist your unlawful defamation of Pizzeria Picce De Fame and (B) provide us with prompt written assurance within ten (10) days that you will cease and desist from further defamation of Pizzeria Picce De Fame’s character and reputation.

If you do not comply with this cease and desist demand within this time period, Pizzeria Picce De Fame is entitled to seek monetary damages and equitable relief for your defamation. In the event you fail to meet this demand, please be advised that Pizzeria Picce De Fame has asked us to communicate to you that they will pursue all available legal remedies, including seeking monetary damages, injunctive relief, and an order that you pay court costs and attorney’s fees. Your liability and exposure under such legal action could be considerable.

We further advise you that in addition to legal remedies, we will dispatch our representative Mr. Angelo De Morte to personally demonstrate your exposure to remedial measures which Pizzeria Picce De Fame is prepared to enact.


















We recommend that you consult with an attorney or a physical therapist regarding this matter. If you or your attorney have any questions, please contact me directly.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes, a member of the BC unit.
> 
> Found an old baby pic of mine. Thought yuse guys would enjoy it:
> View attachment 255835


not that is plum scary. just think of the bloodlines to get that kid.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> February 19, 2018
> BY Certified Post
> 
> Dear Mr. 51
> 
> You are hereby directed to CEASE AND DESIST ALL DEFAMATION OF PIZZERIA PICCE DE FAME'S CHARACTER AND REPUTATION.
> 
> Pizzeria Picce De Fame has learned that you have engaged in spreading false, destructive, and defamatory rumors about Pizzeria Picce De Fame. It is unlawful to engage in defamation of another’s character and reputation. Defamation consists of
> 
> (1) a statement that tends to injure reputation;
> (2) communicated to another; and
> (3) that the speaker knew or should have known was false.
> 
> Your defamatory statements involved sheep, nose hair, body fat and products of defecation, none of which are or ever have been contents of Pizzeria Picce De Fame's offerings.
> 
> Accordingly, we demand that you (A) immediately cease and desist your unlawful defamation of Pizzeria Picce De Fame and (B) provide us with prompt written assurance within ten (10) days that you will cease and desist from further defamation of Pizzeria Picce De Fame’s character and reputation.
> 
> If you do not comply with this cease and desist demand within this time period, Pizzeria Picce De Fame is entitled to seek monetary damages and equitable relief for your defamation. In the event you fail to meet this demand, please be advised that Pizzeria Picce De Fame has asked us to communicate to you that they will pursue all available legal remedies, including seeking monetary damages, injunctive relief, and an order that you pay court costs and attorney’s fees. Your liability and exposure under such legal action could be considerable.
> 
> We further advise you that in addition to legal remedies, we will dispatch our representative Mr. Angelo De Morte to personally demonstrate your exposure to remedial measures which Pizzeria Picce De Fame is prepared to enact.
> 
> View attachment 255848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We recommend that you consult with an attorney or a physical therapist regarding this matter. If you or your attorney have any questions, please contact me directly.


Yea, ump, what he Said! ^^^


----------



## G.lock

Yea, what that pizza guy said. And he wants a new boat too.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G.lock said:


> Yea, what that pizza guy said. And he wants a new boat too.


He read that somewhere on the net....


----------



## Burkcarp1

I wouldn't know where ?.... any thoughts?


Saugeye Tom said:


> He read that somewhere on the net....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Something to think about:

*The reason why baby diapers have brand names such as Luvs and Huggies, while undergarments for old people are called Depends:
When babies poop in their pants, people are still gonna Luv'em and Hug'em
When old people poop in their pants, it Depends on who's in the will!*


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Something to think about:
> 
> *The reason why baby diapers have brand names such as Luvs and Huggies, while undergarments for old people are called Depends:
> When babies poop in their pants, people are still gonna Luv'em and Hug'em
> When old people poop in their pants, it Depends on who's in the will!*


i know it a little late in the day but you got a laugh outta me.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Wakey wakey you old fogeys?


----------



## FOSR

This will be us in a few years.


----------



## Lazy 8

Maybe add some lawn fishing for black crappies while yur at it? Tie a worm on and fish for them pesky blue jays? Hone them skills. 
Thanks FOSR man.
FOSR, are you working on my crappie case?


----------



## FOSR

Unfortunately my briefs were spoiled. They're in the laundry.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

spoiled his briefs after he read the list of atrocities charged to Lazy..


----------



## sherman51

maybe it was his briefs that messed up Florida's sewage system.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Truth always comes out eventually...


sherman51 said:


> maybe it was his briefs that messed up Florida's sewage system.
> sherman


----------



## G.lock

FOSR said:


> This will be us in a few years.


A few years? More like yesterday.
I'm really envious of that fish Ohio tree bass beside the kayak too.


----------



## Snakecharmer

FOSR said:


> This will be us in a few years.


It looked like he was going to drop his pants. Next time wear a belt.....


----------



## Lazy 8

Pants on the ground, pants on the ground, where in the Sam Hill is Promise Keeper?


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> This will be us in a few years.


And in the winter, you can multi task and keep in practice getting in and out of your canoe by getting on...and off the turlit in much the same fashion.
Just get on the turlit from the left side...off to the right and visa versa. Should be no problem doing this 10 times a day.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Pants on the ground, pants on the ground, where in the Sam Hill is Promise Keeper?


He's training for my legal team


----------



## FOSR

While court was adjourned I went out and got a little something to get me to the courthouse parking garage in time.


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> While court was adjourned I went out and got a little something to get me to the courthouse parking garage in time.
> 
> View attachment 256070


man i loved those old judges back in the day. never had one myself but had a friend that had one. then had another friend that owned a cobra jet 428 with a 410 pos traction rear end. through the 1/4 mile the cobra would win. but on a tromp down at 20 mph the judge would win in the 1/4 mile. i had an old 62 ford 406 3 deuces 405 hp that was built that would beat both of them, ha ha.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

e


Burkcarp1 said:


> Truth always comes out eventually...


That wasn't truth that came out on his briefs.....Soiled not spoiled....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Pants on the ground, pants on the ground, where in the Sam Hill is Promise Keeper?


----------



## Lazy 8

I never understood this, "craze." When they run, they got their cell in one hand and their pants in the other. Yea, makes perfect sense.

I'm thinking about adding Flip Wilson to my Dream Team.


----------



## FOSR

When I lost some weight, I'd have a problem with the pants. I'd put on a clean pair straight out of the laundry which made them shrink a bit. They would fit perfectly without a belt. 

Then I would go someplace, and the longer I wore them and the farther I walked, the more they would stretch back to normal size, until I'd be walking with one hand in a front pocket to keep them up.

Lesson learned: put the belt on before you think you need it.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR - DID you start the, "Pants on the Ground" movement?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...just found this little guy stuck in the slush out in parking lot at work. Put him in a box till tomorrow when it warms up.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks TC. I don't see alot of orange on that little bugger?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

53673 views, are u kidding me!! Lazy 8 ,, you have been exonerated from all law suits........till next week!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> 53673 views, are u kidding me!! Lazy 8 ,, you have been exonerated from all law suits........till next week!!


WOOHOO --- Eyezafreeman!!! Thank ya Tommy. FOSR, Snakey, Flip, yet laid up. I mean off. I mean by. I mean take a powder. 
Hey Tommy, does this mean I get a boat too?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> WOOHOO --- Eyezafreeman!!! Thank ya Tommy. FOSR, Snakey, Flip, yet laid up. I mean off. I mean by. I mean take a powder.
> Hey Tommy, does this mean I get a boat too?


I can look into this matter


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm paying for it again??...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sherm paying for it again??...


Lol. Looking into Bob k...maybe snake charmer.....


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. Looking into Bob k...maybe snake charmer.....


There should be a way to, "*Uber* *Like*" a post!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lol...I agree


----------



## Saugeye Tom

AND IF I don't see my 35 % from fastwater...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. Looking into Bob k...maybe snake charmer.....


Come and get it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oh my


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Come and get it.
> View attachment 256125


A true classic


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Snakey! Can you give her a bath before Shermie and I get there? Maybe a tuneup?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> 53673 views, are u kidding me!! Lazy 8 ,, you have been exonerated from all law suits........till next week!!





Lazy 8 said:


> WOOHOO --- Eyezafreeman!!! Thank ya Tommy. FOSR, Snakey, Flip, yet laid up. I mean off. I mean by. I mean take a powder.
> 
> Hey Tommy, does this mean I get a boat too?





Lazy 8 said:


> There should be a way to, "*Uber* *Like*" a post!


Simply put...Sir Lazy is an OGF legend. One that I am proud to know.
A true OGF HERO:


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwa I thought you were going to donate some hair n change your avatar?...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwa I thought you were going to donate some hair n change your avatar?...


Workin on it.
Currently negotiatin a deal with the hair place. Between my ear and nose hair, and puddin heads leg and armpit hair, they're wantin to go cheap on us and only pay us bulk rate. Said somethin bout payin us by the pound. 
My attorney, the infamous ST said he could negotiate a much better deal then that. 

Also, still gotta get with my notorious counsel ST to make sure my next avatar is proper. Don't want to get one of them there defecation lawsuits against me.


----------



## Burkcarp1

They probably don't have a forklift... n they have to subcontract it to another company.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> They probably don't have a forklift... n they have to subcontract it to another company.


I done told em I would load puddin head in the back of the pickup with the loader on the front of the tractor, run her through the car wash to get all the tobacky juice off her legs so the hairs would be clean and deliver her where ever they wanted. Even with me doin all the work they still tried to go cheap.


----------



## Lazy 8

Go


fastwater said:


> Simply put...Sir Lazy is an OGF legend. One that I am proud to know.
> A true OGF HERO:
> View attachment 256127


God Bless you Fastwawa. Right back at ya brotha!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Simply put...Sir Lazy is an OGF legend. One that I am proud to know.
> A true OGF HERO:
> View attachment 256127


yeah i think we all need to chip in and buy him one of those real nice bongs with the water in it and the little tubes coming off so he can smoke his own seeds with clean smoke. i'll put in the 1st 5 spot.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> yeah i think we all need to chip in and buy him one of those real nice bongs with the water in it and the little tubes coming off so he can smoke his own seeds with clean smoke. i'll put in the 1st 5 spot.
> sherman


Why not lend him yours??


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Why not lend him yours??


Whoa!!!!!!!!! Cause it's prolly worn out! Hey mon, can you get a rebuild kit for one of those?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Why not lend him yours??


no way jose am i giving mine up as long as I've got them thar seeds.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Whoa!!!!!!!!! Cause it's prolly worn out! Hey mon, can you get a rebuild kit for one of those?


Check on amazon...


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Check on amazon...


Duh....I checked and they need the date of manufacture. Sherm, was that 71 or 72?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Duh....I checked and they need the date of manufacture. Sherm, was that 71 or 72?


i think it was more like 68 69 i joined the wife in 71 and the corps in 72. they were all good ones, LOL.
sherman


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...and off he goes. It took him awhile to start moving around yesterday. I even dried him off with paper towels lol.

Don.


----------



## Lazy 8

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...and off he goes. It took him awhile to start moving around yesterday. I even dried him off with paper towels lol.
> 
> Don.


I heard you should do to him like the ice fishermen do to their worms, keep em in your mouth and keep em warm til yur ready to use em. 


sherman51 said:


> i think it was more like 68 69 i joined the wife in 71 and the corps in 72. they were all good ones, LOL.
> sherman


Peace, Love, Dope, Man. Far out or was that Farm out? Get bent man.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yall, putting all jokes aside, I've been down in SE OH yesterday and today helping an old friend get some classic cars, tools, and lots of other stuff out of their pole building, so when the Ohio River crests early this Sunday at possibly 43 feet, everything didn't get destroyed.
Man I'm pooped.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> .
> *Man I'm pooped*.


That's what Sherm said....The shorts were proof..


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> That's what Sherm said....The shorts were proof..


Wasn't he defacated we something to that effect? Er, his carryactor was defeated on?


----------



## FOSR

For anyone who didn't already know, this is when they close Mohawk Dam for flood control in the Muskingum watershed, and suddenly there's a lake where there was bottom land. That's why Rt. 715 closes


----------



## Lazy 8

Down in Marietta, the shoppes with storefronts along the Ohio River were evacuating and putting up sandbags. Parkersburg closed the floodwall off. Everybody else is moving things to higher ground and praying the river doesn't crest as high as proposed. 
When you're down there in the thick of things, you really feel for those folks. It's about as real as it gets.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> I heard you should do to him like the ice fishermen do to their worms, keep em in your mouth and keep em warm til yur ready to use em.
> 
> Peace, Love, Dope, Man. Far out or was that Farm out? Get bent man.


Farm Out--Out Of State---Right Arm---ha


----------



## sherman51

had to put up a new mail box yesterday. my old one was falling down. used my old ice auger to drill the hole for my 4x4 post. got ready to pour the base of quikrete in the hole and it had already filled 3/4 full of water. the ground is saturated with all the rain, and it has nowhere to go. got the post set and filled with the quikrete. didn't have to add any water at all. mounted the box today, and got a thank you note from the mail man.
sherman


----------



## ress

City plow broke mine off about a month ago. They put up one on a fence post and tire rim with sand bags holding it, said they would put a new one in when the ground thawes. We'll see how long that takes.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> City plow broke mine off about a month ago. They put up one on a fence post and tire rim with sand bags holding it, said they would put a new one in when the ground thawes. We'll see how long that takes.


would just like to know where you live that the ground hasn't thawed yet? here its soft mud. easy to drill the hole for my post.
sherman


----------



## ress

NW Ohio. That statement was given to me back when they hit it. I guess it was the second week of January. I think any day now they should be getting it done.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hello,,hello anybody home??? It sure got quiet all of a sudden. All your lives get boring or what???..,,, I'm not gunna mention any names but there's a couple of guys that always have something to say....


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hello,,hello anybody home??? It sure got quiet all of a sudden. All your lives get boring or what???..,,, I'm not gunna mention any names but there's a couple of guys that always have something to say....


yep sure seems lonesome around here without sweet pee posting all the time. but where is ut and l8?
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> yep sure seems lonesome around here without sweet pee posting all the time. but where is ut and l8?
> sherman


Be careful bout mentioning names u might get named in one of dem der defamation lawsuits


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Law suit?? Did I hear law suit????


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Going to bed now...got some fishing in the early hours to do.

Don.


----------



## Lazy 8

Get yer arses up! What the Sam Hill do you think yer doing? Who's sueing who? Is Miss Puddin sueing Fastwawa again? Last time she sued, she said something about his his pole not being long enough. It was used as evidence. But the evidence didn't last very long. 
Miss Puddin was quoted as saying, I blinked ma eyes and it wuz gone!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Get yer arses up! What the Sam Hill do you think yer doing? Who's sueing who? Is Miss Puddin sueing Fastwawa again? Last time she sued, she said something about his his pole not being long enough. It was used as evidence. But the evidence didn't last very long.
> Miss Puddin was quoted as saying, I blinked ma eyes and it wuz gone!


Fastwa probably got hurt trying to clean off all the tobaccy juice of miss puddin head before they donate their hair....


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Law suit?? Did I hear law suit????


he's baaaaack



Lazy 8 said:


> Get yer arses up! What the Sam Hill do you think yer doing? Who's sueing who? Is Miss Puddin sueing Fastwawa again? Last time she sued, she said something about his his pole not being long enough. It was used as evidence. But the evidence didn't last very long.
> Miss Puddin was quoted as saying, I blinked ma eyes and it wuz gone!


st is just lookin for a law suit. and you posted this. now you'll be in cort all sumner.
sherman


----------



## ress

Here come da judge! Here come da judge!


----------



## FOSR

Sorry guys, I pulled an all-night shift onboarding our new Associate, Natalie Lamp. I had to paint a suit onto her in order to bring her into compliance with our dress code, which interestingly enough does not require an actual dress. It's tough to get those pinstripes straight. I had to erase a few tries before I got it right.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOSR said:


> Sorry guys, I pulled an all-night shift onboarding our new Associate,


 And FOSR, name of alex has been waterboarding new associates....I'm gonna need some para legals on this case


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Get yer arses up! What the Sam Hill do you think yer doing? Who's sueing who? Is Miss Puddin sueing Fastwawa again?,,,,,

My client Sweetwata resembles that remark...find yourself a good defense attorney HERE WE COME


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yup, Has Fastwater dispersed like Lazy done? I haven't heard from him for a while, I'll give him a call today


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> Sorry guys, I pulled an all-night shift onboarding our new Associate, Natalie Lamp. I had to paint a suit onto her in order to bring her into compliance with our dress code, which interestingly enough does not require an actual dress. It's tough to get those pinstripes straight. I had to erase a few tries before I got it right.
> 
> View attachment 256304


now that r 1 fine suit thar.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I ain't going to no stinking court. Come get me, if'in you can find me. 


The Man has no Name.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Coming for the horse with no name


----------



## ress

I won't be the same about seeds anymore! Every year Toledo has a seed swap event at a large venue that gets on the local news channels. Master gardeners or anyone can go in and talk seeds with others. Always tells me spring is around the corner. lol


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> I won't be the same about seeds anymore! Every year Toledo has a seed swap event at a large venue that gets on the local news channels. Master gardeners or anyone can go in and talk seeds with others. Always tells me spring is around the corner. lol


yeah lazy sneaks in thar and trades his seeds to the unsuspecting public. then everybody must get stoned.
sherman


----------



## ress

And I bet they all break out the chips and Pepsi!!!!!


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> And I bet they all break out the chips and Pepsi!!!!!


add rc cola and a moon pie, LOL.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

i know this is the place to ask for this. i need prayers for my brother n law in florida. i guess he was getting up and laying back down this morning and in the process he took to many of his pain meds and over dosed. he was in bed and my sister tried waking him but couldn't get him awake. she called a ambulance. when they got there he was unresponsive. they gave him a injection which brought him around for just a few seconds then he was back out. he's in the hospital on a respirator and still unresponsive. all your prayers may help. he needs them bad.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Lazy 8 said:


> The Man has no Name.


That's the Clint Eastwood character, The Man With No Name.



> And I looked, and behold a pale horse: and his name that sat on him was Death, and Hell followed with him.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> i know this is the place to ask for this. i need prayers for my brother n law in florida. i guess he was getting up and laying back down this morning and in the process he took to many of his pain meds and over dosed. he was in bed and my sister tried waking him but couldn't get him awake. she called a ambulance. when they got there he was unresponsive. they gave him a injection which brought him around for just a few seconds then he was back out. he's in the hospital on a respirator and still unresponsive. all your prayers may help. he needs them bad.
> sherman


Prayers sent Sherm.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> i know this is the place to ask for this. i need prayers for my brother n law in florida. i guess he was getting up and laying back down this morning and in the process he took to many of his pain meds and over dosed. he was in bed and my sister tried waking him but couldn't get him awake. she called a ambulance. when they got there he was unresponsive. they gave him a injection which brought him around for just a few seconds then he was back out. he's in the hospital on a respirator and still unresponsive. all your prayers may help. he needs them bad.
> sherman


Mine too Sherm....he'll be fine. !!


----------



## backfar

Prayers sent


----------



## sherman51

great news guys. i guess i had the right prayer group. nephew just called and said he had just came to. they had removed the respirator and he was breathing on his own. he was responsive but couldn't talk yet or keep his eyes open. i think he said they had gave him 4 of the injections to counter the drugs. can only give them so often. they say he will be ok but i still worry because his oxygen level was only 53 when they got to him. so please keep praying for a full recovery. and I'm thanking our god for answering our prayers. faith can move the world. thanks guys.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> great news guys. i guess i had the right prayer group. nephew just called and said he had just came to. they had removed the respirator and he was breathing on his own. he was responsive but couldn't talk yet or keep his eyes open. i think he said they had gave him 4 of the injections to counter the drugs. can only give them so often. they say he will be ok but i still worry because his oxygen level was only 53 when they got to him. so please keep praying for a full recovery. and I'm thanking our god for answering our prayers. faith can move the world. thanks guys.
> sherman


Prayers sent Sherm!!


----------



## Decoy hound

sherman51 said:


> i know this is the place to ask for this. i need prayers for my brother n law in florida. i guess he was getting up and laying back down this morning and in the process he took to many of his pain meds and over dosed. he was in bed and my sister tried waking him but couldn't get him awake. she called a ambulance. when they got there he was unresponsive. they gave him a injection which brought him around for just a few seconds then he was back out. he's in the hospital on a respirator and still unresponsive. all your prayers may help. he needs them bad.
> sherman


Prayers sent.


----------



## ress

Prayers for him sherm.


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie - praying for a 100% recovery.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I won't be the same about seeds anymore! Every year Toledo has a seed swap event at a large venue that gets on the local news channels. Master gardeners or anyone can go in and talk seeds with others. Always tells me spring is around the corner. lol


Why you no go?


sherman51 said:


> add rc cola and a moon pie, LOL.
> sherman


When they legalize pot, how will they tell if a driver is under the influence?
When the cop pulls over a suspected driver, he opens a brand new bag of Doritos or Cheetos in front of them and hand them the bag and says, you're only allowed to eat one.
If they tear into the bag like there's no tomorrow.....they're going up the creek.


----------



## backfar

Keep us posted Sherm...


----------



## sherman51

just want you guys to know that my brother n law in fl has been my very best frien since my little brother died a few yrs back (except for the wife that is, LOL. gotta love that woman. his name is brant and he and my sister are moving to tn. was supposed to move this week. they was going to move back in dec but he had to have the arteries in his neck cleaned out. the doctor wanted a stress test before the operation and found the widow maker artery to his heart was 95% blocked. they had to put a stint in to fix that. he was ready to move when this happened. have been planning to take him salmon fishing the end of july if he's ok.

you guys are so great. words cant even start to express how thankful i am to all you guys for the prayers. god is great now isn't he?
sherman


----------



## sherman51

looked out the window this morning and something bright was seen in the eastern sky. don't have a clue what it might be. maybe a large ufo or just the end of time is coming. be careful of the rays as one hit me and i got this overwhelming urge to go fishing. 
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea Sherm, God IS great. You know, in a way, I guess we're Brant's Dream Prayer Team.
I prayed for him last night and again this morning. When my Mom was still alive she taught me about the power of prayer. That woman prayed her heart out for whomever. You always wanted Mamaw on your prayer team. I think she's my guardian angel. (Well, I think she's up there pulling strings) Kinda steering me in the right direction.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> looked out the window this morning and something bright was seen in the eastern sky. don't have a clue what it might be. maybe a large ufo or just the end of time is coming. be careful of the rays as one hit me and i got this overwhelming urge to go fishing.
> sherman


I hear you brother!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Talked to Fastwater and hes OK. Had to go outa town unexpectedly.....ST


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Why you no go?
> 
> When they legalize pot, how will they tell if a driver is under the influence?
> When the cop pulls over a suspected driver, he opens a brand new bag of Doritos or Cheetos in front of them and hand them the bag and says, you're only allowed to eat one.
> If they tear into the bag like there's no tomorrow.....they're going up the creek.


Me not go cuz themins looked too serious.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Why you no go?
> 
> When they legalize pot, how will they tell if a driver is under the influence?
> When the cop pulls over a suspected driver, he opens a brand new bag of Doritos or Cheetos in front of them and hand them the bag and says, you're only allowed to eat one.
> If they tear into the bag like there's no tomorrow.....they're going up the creek.


speaking of pot i thought you guys would like to hear the whole story.

my brother n law from fl just called and he's doing great now. they released him and he's back at home. now i thought all you guys would be happy to here that.

here's what he told me about what the hospital told him. they said his problem was he had to much thc in his system and that's what his problem was. here's his story and I've never known him to lie to me. he smokes a little pot now and then to help him sleep when his pain meds don't take care of all his pain. but anyway a close friend had cancer and he was using the strongest pot he could get. he died and left his stash to him. so night before last he started smoking the high octane stuff. yesterday morning after taking his pain meds and laying back down he didn't know anything until he woke in the hospital. so its just my opinion but i think it was a combination of the stronger than normal pot on top of his pain meds. he told me he wasn't going to smoke anymore of that stuff. maybe i should have him send me the seeds for lazy, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm,
Sounds like your brother-in-law made a miraculous recovery. Praise be to God!

Snake


----------



## ress

Hmmm. I hear that today's pot is sooo much stronger than pot of the 70's.. I remember hearing about Columbain Gold and Home Grown. Seems there were many more names than I care to remember.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Talked to Fastwater and hes OK. Had to go outa town unexpectedly.....ST


With miss puddin?....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> With miss puddin?....


Not sure, a private thing I think


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Not sure, a private thing I think


Miss Puddin pulled a hammy while carrying a couple of buckets out of KFC.
Quickiewawa took her to see one of them specialists. The one down to the racetrack. He works on thorobreds also.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm,
> Sounds like your brother-in-law made a miraculous recovery. Praise be to God!
> 
> Snake


yep once he came to it didn't take long for him to recover. i think god was with us and him with our prayers. he sounded normal on the phone but said he still felt pretty tired. thank god for great things.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

OK guys, today I heard about something that is _freaking weird_ even for this thread: It is possible to have your eyeballs tattoed.

https://www.google.com/search?biw=8...c.1.64.psy-ab..0.4.504...0i13k1.0.7cU9RbLku10


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> yep once he came to it didn't take long for him to recover. i think god was with us and him with our prayers. he sounded normal on the phone but said he still felt pretty tired. thank god for great things.
> sherman


Praise be our Lord.
I want NOTHING to do with them seeds. Theys outta my league!



FOSR said:


> OK guys, today I heard about something that is _freaking weird_ even for this thread: It is possible to have your eyeballs tattoed.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?biw=8...c.1.64.psy-ab..0.4.504...0i13k1.0.7cU9RbLku10


FOSRMAN....I refuse to like that crap! That's just gross. Those idiots are freaks. What do you think they'd say if you asked them, "where do you see yourself in five years?"
But...thanks for sharing...I think. It's one of those things that makes you go...blahhhhhhhh
Like self mutilation. Blahhhhhhh


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Miss Puddin pulled a hammy while carrying a couple of buckets out of KFC.
> Quickiewawa took her to see one of them specialists. The one down to the racetrack. He works on thorobreds also.


Miss Puddin's coming along just fine. They have her on one of those round-de-round walkers. For motivation to get her to walk, they're dangling a double Whopper w/cheese in front of her.


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> OK guys, today I heard about something that is _freaking weird_ even for this thread: It is possible to have your eyeballs tattoed.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?biw=8...c.1.64.psy-ab..0.4.504...0i13k1.0.7cU9RbLku10


now that's just wrong. we only get two eyes why would anyone in there right mind do this? i have never had an urge to defile any part of my body. when i was in the marine corps a lot of guys was getting tattoed but not me. just never needed to stand out.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

> Those idiots are freaks


Getting a tattoo to make it look like your lips have been torn off: Add that to Alex's List of Things He Does Not Want to Do.


----------



## FOSR

Sherman, I am not religious but I agree with you about not wanting to defile one's body. There should be a sense of respect for yourself, and your partners, and your critters, and just ordinary people you interact with any day. 

Marking yourself with evil-looking tattoos makes me think you're saying, I'm not getting enough attention so I'll make myself look like an evil menace, then you will notice me. And hire me for a job. Yeah right.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOSR said:


> Sherman, I am not religious but I agree with you about not wanting to defile one's body. There should be a sense of respect for yourself, and your partners, and your critters, and just ordinary people you interact with any day.
> 
> Marking yourself with evil-looking tattoos makes me think you're saying, I'm not getting enough attention so I'll make myself look like an evil menace, then you will notice me. And hire me for a job. Yeah right.


I have tats...not evil though. .never had a problem with jobs...I hide em till I'm hired


----------



## Saugeye Tom

...lol


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> Sherman, I am not religious but I agree with you about not wanting to defile one's body. There should be a sense of respect for yourself, and your partners, and your critters, and just ordinary people you interact with any day.
> 
> Marking yourself with evil-looking tattoos makes me think you're saying, I'm not getting enough attention so I'll make myself look like an evil menace, then you will notice me. And hire me for a job. Yeah right.


not everybody that gets tats do it to impress others. but a lot of the people that goes to extremes just have very low self esteem.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Some people just aren't happy looking like humans.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

He's baaaccck


----------



## FOSR

Well, this may be getting off topic but when I was in school my classmates treated me like sh1t and I didn't get to play in any reindeer games. So at age 14 I said Fq that and I went my own way.

They tried to destroy my self-esteem and I didn't crumple because I no longer cared about their opinion of me. I could tell you more about this, but it would get this thread closed. Do I hate them, even today? Oh yeah. 

To wrap it up: Stand up for yourself.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

34 years old


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> Well, this may be getting off topic but when I was in school my classmates treated me like sh1t and I didn't get to play in any reindeer games. So at age 14 I said Fq that and I went my own way.
> 
> They tried to destroy my self-esteem and I didn't crumple because I no longer cared about their opinion of me. I could tell you more about this, but it would get this thread closed. Do I hate them, even today? Oh yeah.
> 
> To wrap it up: Stand up for yourself.


Get you a Tat FOSR, you will feel better.

Good evening boys...girls...boys that want to be girls...girls that want to be boys etc etc.
It's GREAT to be back!

First off, I'd like to tell uncle Sherm what GREAT news it was to read about your BnL and his recovery.
Our Heavenly Father surely answers prayers!

And puddin head is doin just fine.
I let her read what lazy said about her chasing the hamburger and she said just as soon as she catches it, she's going to Lazy's house and gonna spear him in the wall like a dart.
I'll do the best I can to keep her up off ya lazy.

Now I gotta run but just wanted to stop in for a minute to say howdy to all. Talk to youins tomorrow.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Get you a Tat FOSR, you will feel better.
> 
> Good evening boys...girls...boys that want to be girls...girls that want to be boys etc etc.
> It's GREAT to be back!
> 
> First off, I'd like to tell uncle Sherm what GREAT news it was to read about your BnL and his recovery.
> Our Heavenly Father surely answers prayers!
> 
> And puddin head is doin just fine.
> I let her read what lazy said about her chasing the hamburger and she said just as soon as she catches it, she's going to Lazy's house and gonna spear him in the wall like a dart.
> I'll do the best I can to keep her up off ya lazy.
> 
> Now I gotta run but just wanted to stop in for a minute to say howdy to all. Talk to youins tomorrow.


He's bbaaaacckk....


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have tats...not evil though. .never had a problem with jobs...I hide em till I'm hired[/QUOTE
> Hey Fastwawa, Miss Puddin ain't gonna bust a grape. She all talk. She never got close to the Whopper and hers tried. Oh yea, hers tried alright. Poor thang pulled up lame. Pulled hammy AND lame. She going out to pasture. Old nag.
> Tom's says, dude, what's mine say?
> Fastwawa's says, dude, what's mine say?


----------



## FOSR

You guys need to keep a better grip on Puddin. Today she was at the Dairy Queen on West Broad and she yanked the oversized red spoon door handles off - BOTH of them - and took them inside yelling something about Chicken Baskets and the A1 cheeseburgers. I got out the back door along with the staff and we put orange cones across the drive-through.

None of us had ever seen someone eat a whole Spongebob ice cream cake in 30 seconds like that.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> He's baaaccck





Burkcarp1 said:


> He's bbaaaacckk....


didn't even notice he was gone, LOL. NOT. just wasn't the same around here.



fastwater said:


> Get you a Tat FOSR, you will feel better.
> 
> Good evening boys...girls...boys that want to be girls...girls that want to be boys etc etc.
> It's GREAT to be back!
> 
> First off, I'd like to tell uncle Sherm what GREAT news it was to read about your BnL and his recovery.
> Our Heavenly Father surely answers prayers!
> 
> thanks fw it sure is great that he made it. this time next week they'll be living in tn. already planning to take him salmon fishing in mich this fall.
> sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> didn't even notice he was gone, LOL. NOT. just wasn't the same around here.


Somebodies gone? 
Yea, Mr. Fastwawa prolly took ol Ms. Puddin on one of those Sandals vacations.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> 34 years old


I toght I saw a puddy tat. I did, I did, I did see a puddy tat. 

Where my boat?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I toght I saw a puddy tat. I did, I did, I did see a puddy tat.
> 
> Where my boat?


THAT IS A BLACK PANTHER!! BOATS COMING


----------



## ress

Fastwata liked my post 2450 9 times in 10 mins. Wow. Of course if he was gone for a while maybe it was a all them combined. IDK


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Fastwata liked my post 2450 9 times in 10 mins. Wow. Of course if he was gone for a while maybe it was a all them combined. IDK


Yep...that was a gnarly post dude!
And you're right. This stuff today will have ya sittin naked in a phone booth someplace and you won't even know how ya got there.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Fastwata liked my post 2450 9 times in 10 mins. Wow. Of course if he was gone for a while maybe it was a all them combined. IDK


yep it was for all of them. i had like 10 likes from him. he was just catching up on business.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yep it was for all of them. i had like 10 likes from him. he was just catching up on business.
> sherman


Gotta show 'the love' to the best bunch of derelicts on OGF.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> yep it was for all of them. i had like 10 likes from him. he was just catching up on business.
> sherman


HUH he never liked me,,,,


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Gotta show 'the love' to the best bunch of derelicts on OGF.


i see u


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> HUH he never liked me,,,,


Not true!!!
You get the bestest and mostest likes of them all.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Not true!!!
> You get the bestest and mostest likes of them all.


I musta lost em


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> i see u


I see u too...and raise ya one.


----------



## Lazy 8

I guess the signal ain't very strong down there at Sandals.
Either that er Puddin rolled over and he lost his phone in one of her luv rolls/folds.
That there's funny....I don't care who in the Sam Hill you are.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I guess the signal ain't very strong down there at Sandals.
> Either that er Puddin rolled over and he lost his phone in one of her luv rolls/folds.
> That there's funny....I don't care who in the Sam Hill you are.


shame on you,,,you're just jelly!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

I was thinking Fastwawa n Puddinhead went to donate some hair but he still looks the same to me....no? They were surely gone long enough to have it done.!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> shame on you,,,you're just jelly!!


Go fish......speaking of fishing......where my boat?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> I was thinking Fastwawa n Puddinhead went to donate some hair but he still looks the same to me....no? They were surely gone long enough to have it done.!!!


It grows back fast when he uses Rogaine triple strength with a seed chaser.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I musta lost em


Liked every one you posted. 
Think we need to get PK and investigate cause someone must have stole em. 

Where is PK?
Ooooh where...ooooh where has our PK gone?
Ooooh where...Ooooh where has he gone?



Lazy 8 said:


> I guess the signal ain't very strong down there at Sandals.
> Either that er Puddin rolled over and he lost his phone in one of her luv rolls/folds.
> That there's funny....I don't care who in the Sam Hill you are.


You ain't makin it any easier fended pudding head off from comin there and jumpin on ya lazy.
And I'm gonna tell ya what's the truth.
You'd rather take a dump in momma's best fryin pan than for puddin to come lookin for ya! Can tell ya from experience that she'll open up a fifty gal. drum of WA on ya that Ajax can't take off.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Liked every one you posted.
> Think we need to get PK and investigate cause someone must have stole em.
> 
> Where is PK?
> Ooooh where...ooooh where has our PK gone?
> Ooooh where...Ooooh where has he gone?
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't makin it any easier fended pudding head off from comin there and jumpin on ya lazy.
> And I'm gonna tell ya what's the truth.
> You'd rather take a dump in momma's best fryin pan than for puddin to come lookin for ya! Can tell ya from experience that she'll open up a fifty gal. drum of WA on ya that Ajax can't take off.


I'll put a saddle on that filly and ride her into the sunset. Giddy-up Puddy, Giddy-up.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll put a saddle on that filly and ride her into the sunset. Giddy-up Puddy, Giddy-up.


R u sure u wouldn't run with ur tail between ur legs n hide?..


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> HUH he never liked me,,,,


yeah right! and who does he take fisin besides puddin head??



Lazy 8 said:


> I'll put a saddle on that filly and ride her into the sunset. Giddy-up Puddy, Giddy-up.


here puddy here puddy, i thank he rode a puddy tat, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll put a saddle on that filly and ride her into the sunset. Giddy-up Puddy, Giddy-up.



Showed this to puddin and think it kinda got her fire lit a bit.
Think it was the saddle thing you mentioned cause she said somethin bout makin Her Amurican flag wave.
You just mighta got yourself a new 'friend'...whether you want one or not.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well,, Well, well, whoda thunk. I got an extra saddle you an Puddin can have if you'll lite a far under yur council sooings he can get me ma boat? Deal?
I'll bet Miss Puddin could lite a far under him!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> That's the Clint Eastwood character, The Man With No Name.


Or it might be from, The Game of Thrones?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Or it might be from, The Game of Thrones?


PUDDIN IS KATE UPTON?????


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Showed this to puddin and think it kinda got her fire lit a bit.
> Think it was the saddle thing you mentioned cause she said somethin bout makin Her Amurican flag wave.
> You just mighta got yourself a new 'friend'...whether you want one or not.


when did she stop likin bar bak ridin?
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> PUDDIN IS KATE UPTON?????


Dis changes EVERYTHING!!! 
Quickiewawa, getchur own saddle! 

Where my boat?


----------



## FOSR

Kate Upton? Oh this thread just got much better. Let's just add some sheep and weed for the regulars and we're there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Down FOSRMAN, down. You know the Mods are prolly looking for somethin to shut this thang down for. Although that was sweet.
And just what the Sam Hill do you do/go when you're not on here???


----------



## Hook N Book

It's easier to keep it clean, stay on topic or take it to some social media site that caters to nothing.
Which is what this thread has done.


Lazy 8 said:


> Down FOSRMAN, down. You know the Mods are prolly looking for somethin to shut this thang down for. Although that was sweet.
> And just what the Sam Hill do you do/go when you're not on here???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hook N Book said:


> It's easier to keep it clean, stay on topic or take it to some social media site that caters to nothing.
> Which is what this thread has done.


Yes,,please stay outa the gutter we like this thread


----------



## sherman51

my favorite place to be every day. lets keep it in good fun for all who may enter here.
sherman


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Hook N Book

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes,,please stay outa the gutter we like this thread


That's fine, but please keep it here.

It's been bleeding over to other thread's that is off topic and/or irrelevant to a question that's asked. Stick to the point or if you have nothing to offer on the subject, don't respond.
I've seen nothing in this thread in regards to sharing fishing or hunting information.
This thread is what it was intended for, please stay on point and not let it permeate to other threads.

Have fun.


----------



## sherman51

I'm guilty of letting my off humor get into other conversations in other threads myself. i will do better in the future.

i went out on a charter the first time i fished the central basin. his set up was 65# power pro main line. so when i went on my own i copied him as close as i could. i used 65# power pro for my main line just like he used. its worked good for me so I've stuck with it. the only time i have changed line has been after losing to much line off a reel. then i respool with new line. I've been using the power pro from china to spool my reels and its worked great for me. i was looking on ebay for a new spool of line and found some new old stock us line for 100.00 for a 1500 yrd spool. i offered 70.00 he countered with 80.00 and i took it. so i have 1500 yrds of new power pro for less than the cheap china stuff. this will probably last me as long as i fish erie.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> I'm guilty of letting my off humor get into other conversations in other threads myself. i will do better in the future.
> 
> i went out on a charter the first time i fished the central basin. his set up was 65# power pro main line. so when i went on my own i copied him as close as i could. i used 65# power pro for my main line just like he used. its worked good for me so I've stuck with it. the only time i have changed line has been after losing to much line off a reel. then i respool with new line. I've been using the power pro from china to spool my reels and its worked great for me. i was looking on ebay for a new spool of line and found some new old stock us line for 100.00 for a 1500 yrd spool. i offered 70.00 he countered with 80.00 and i took it. so i have 1500 yrds of new power pro for less than the cheap china stuff. this will probably last me as long as i fish erie.
> sherman


Sherm where do you fish out of when you go to the central basin?


----------



## FOSR

Eating jalapenos is like playing Russian roulette. I bought a few and I've been going through them, and their heat has been anywhere from 2 - 6 on a scale of 10. Yawn.

And then today I hit the Edible Explosive Device. It was as hot as other high-power jalapenos I've had but the difference this time was that it was mixed in with mild pods. Any previous batch I've bought has been all mild or all hot.

And there's one pod left in the bag. 






I once had a .357 like that.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sherm where do you fish out of when you go to the central basin?


most of the time we launch out of Geneva and fish over towards bula. my daughter n law wanted something a little different from our camping trips this year. so she rented a house july the 21st to july the 28th this yr. we'll already be trailering the boat from Madison so we have a choice between Geneva and bula. would like to make more trips but to make the trip from here it takes a bunch of good ol money.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

just heard a news report that the officers that didn't enter the school in fl was ordered not to enter by there commanding officer. 
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> most of the time we launch out of Geneva and fish over towards bula. my daughter n law wanted something a little different from our camping trips this year. so she rented a house july the 21st to july the 28th this yr. we'll already be trailering the boat from Madison so we have a choice between Geneva and bula. would like to make more trips but to make the trip from here it takes a bunch of good ol money.
> sherman


I keep a boat docked at Geneva. Maybe we can hookup sometime. Instead of making more trips just make it a long trip..


----------



## ress

Whew!! Lets take Hooks advice. This thread must live! It makes me laugh, a lot!!


----------



## ress

It's baaaack!


----------



## sherman51

all we got so far is rain all day long here where i live.



Burkcarp1 said:


> I keep a boat docked at Geneva. Maybe we can hookup sometime. Instead of making more trips just make it a long trip..


sounds good but when we come up were usually loaded. my brother his wife and son and sometimes my other son my wife and myself. maybe sometime when you don't have a boat load just a couple of us could come up and leave the boat at home.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> all we got so far is rain all day long here where i live.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good but when we come up were usually loaded. my brother his wife and son and sometimes my other son my wife and myself. maybe sometime when you don't have a boat load just a couple of us could come up and leave the boat at home.
> sherman


He's loaded awright....seeds


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> He's loaded awright....seeds


I always did think that boy was a tad seedy. But I thought it was just me. 
You know, come to think of it, I remember him giving me some seedy story about him and the missus letting the seeds get wet and could he have some more! It all making sense now.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwawa might have to make a built in pouch on unca Sherms special seat on his new boat fer dem seeds..


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwawa might have to make a built in pouch on unca Sherms special seat on his new boat fer dem seeds..


Sherman like a Pack Rat when it comes to them seeds.

Where my boat beach?


----------



## FOSR

Speaking of rain, they're expecting rain and 90 mph winds in the Northeast. That will bring a lot of trees down.


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> Speaking of rain, they're expecting rain and 90 mph winds in the Northeast. That will bring a lot of trees down.


and power lines with the trees.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwawa might have to make a built in pouch on unca Sherms special seat on his new boat fer dem seeds..


i keep my seeds close, no need for the pouch. i have an extra tackle box for the good stuff. i keep it locked to keep the other rejects from gaining entry.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

The thread of, Turning a Idea into a Profit, got me thinking. I have a few ideas, but one in particular was shot down hard. Burst my bubble hard. I thought I had come up with a brain storm. But in the end, I was too late.
Set back and let me tell you a tale. My Dad was a part time sign painter. He could letter free hand. He used sable and squirrel tail brushes. The man was flat out good. I could tell you some time how he got started but you'd never believe me.
Well, Dad also did gold and silver leaf. I saw him do the wooden transome of many a cruiser type boat in gold leaf. Also CEO's doors. Did I mention he was good?
Well I have a bunch of his gold and silver leaf. One day I got to looking at a dew of my favorite Muskie lures. Tuff Shad. They looked a tad beat up. Then it dawned on me. I got some MEL and primed them. One got gold leaves and the other silver. Afterwards I sealed them with 2 part epoxy. I think they look like they have scales! This was my first attempt. 
Well, from what I understand, It's been done before.
My bubble was burst.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> The thread of, Turning a Idea into a Profit, got me thinking. I have a few ideas, but one in particular was shot down hard. Burst my bubble hard. I thought I had come up with a brain storm. But in the end, I was too late.
> Set back and let me tell you a tale. My Dad was a part time sign painter. He could letter free hand. He used sable and squirrel tail brushes. The man was flat out good. I could tell you some time how he got started but you'd never believe me.
> Well, Dad also did gold and silver leaf. I saw him do the wooden transome of many a cruiser type boat in gold leaf. Also CEO's doors. Did I mention he was good?
> Well I have a bunch of his gold and silver leaf. One day I got to looking at a dew of my favorite Muskie lures. Tuff Shad. They looked a tad beat up. Then it dawned on me. I got some MEL and primed them. One got gold leaves and the other silver. Afterwards I sealed them with 2 part epoxy. I think they look like they have scales! This was my first attempt.
> Well, from what I understand, It's been done before.
> My bubble was burst.


Lmao...where did that image come from


----------



## Lazy 8

ImagesRUS

Where ma boat?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Coming soon...being built


----------



## Burkcarp1

Better 


Saugeye Tom said:


> Coming soon...being built


hurry getting late!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## ezbite

I am a sailor..


----------



## fastwater

ST,
Please see attached photo of the boat you talked to the guy about over the phone and bought sight unseen. It's been delivered to my house/shop for cleanup as you requested. 
Note that along with just a cleanup/detailing, it needs a few 'minor' repairs.
I spoke to the manager of our body shop and he assured me that he will assign all needed hull repairs to our best technician and that only the best wood putty will be used for all hull repairs. If stringers are damaged, they will be repaired with the best marine grade wood 2x4's and aluminum wood deck screws instead of the regular process of just using pine wood and nails. 
Nothing but the best will be used!
They have informed me that the boat will be made to 'look' good as new. 

More good news!
Since we will be upgrading to our latest, top of the line, best on the market wood putty for the repairs, you will also be receiving free of charge our 'upgraded' written warranty for the repairs. It extends the guarantee of repair time from 1 hour to 3 hours after boat is first launched and is wet.
Understanding that this boat is for a very 'special' client of yours and time is of the essence, will be working on it diligently and all repairs will 'look' as factory. 

Regards,
Proprietor of 'Wet Willy Boat Repair'

Please see attached photo!
Note: the boat delivered was the boat in the lower pic:


----------



## sherman51

had a john wayne moment this morning. was wiping with my charmin this morning and had a old memory of what things use to be like. back when i was growing up in tn using the out house and sears catalogs for toilet paper.



Lazy 8 said:


> The thread of, Turning a Idea into a Profit, got me thinking. I have a few ideas, but one in particular was shot down hard. Burst my bubble hard. I thought I had come up with a brain storm. But in the end, I was too late.
> Set back and let me tell you a tale. My Dad was a part time sign painter. He could letter free hand. He used sable and squirrel tail brushes. The man was flat out good. I could tell you some time how he got started but you'd never believe me.
> Well, Dad also did gold and silver leaf. I saw him do the wooden transome of many a cruiser type boat in gold leaf. Also CEO's doors. Did I mention he was good?
> Well I have a bunch of his gold and silver leaf. One day I got to looking at a dew of my favorite Muskie lures. Tuff Shad. They looked a tad beat up. Then it dawned on me. I got some MEL and primed them. One got gold leaves and the other silver. Afterwards I sealed them with 2 part epoxy. I think they look like they have scales! This was my first attempt.
> Well, from what I understand, It's been done before.
> My bubble was burst.


those look like rednek outfitters inline weights with a bill on them. maybe you could sue them for copy rights.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> had a john wayne moment this morning. was wiping with my charmin this morning and had a old memory of what things use to be like. back when i was growing up in tn using the out house and sears catalogs for toilet paper.
> 
> 
> 
> those look like rednek outfitters inline weights with a bill on them. maybe you could sue them for copy rights.
> sherman


Lol clean your phone off


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> had a john wayne moment this morning. was wiping with my charmin this morning and had a old memory of what things use to be like. back when i was growing up in tn using the out house and sears catalogs for toilet paper.
> 
> *That was your second Blessing of the morning Sherm.
> The first was opening our eyes. Then the feel of soft TP.*
> 
> 
> those look like rednek outfitters inline weights with a bill on them. maybe you could sue them for copy rights.
> sherman


Some more business for ST.


----------



## FOSR

You guys are joking about boats but there's still that stranded boat in the yard next door. Last time I talked to the new owner of the place he said he doesn't know what he's going to do with it. I don't know if the hull is still sound but the seats are trashed. There's still the Yamaha 70hp on it. No license plate on the trailer.

In other news, recently I was in a junkyard and I saw three boats on trailers in there.


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> You guys are joking about boats but there's still that stranded boat in the yard next door. Last time I talked to the new owner of the place he said he doesn't know what he's going to do with it. I don't know if the hull is still sound but the seats are trashed. There's still the Yamaha 70hp on it. No license plate on the trailer.
> 
> In other news, recently I was in a junkyard and I saw three boats on trailers in there.
> View attachment 256724
> View attachment 256725
> View attachment 256726


that looks a lot like the boat i made my 1st trip to erie in. it was the 1st and last trip for the boat, me not so much. we had a 65 hp evinrude on ours. it was a 16' tri hull boat. we almost sunk that boat. if not for cool heads and a great copilot we wouldn't have made it. god was our copilot that day.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

OK here's a dumb question, why are boats like that right-hand-drive?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

my boat is right has drive...why are all lazy's cigarettes LEFT HANDED CIGARETTES ???


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ST,
> Please see attached photo of the boat you talked to the guy about over the phone and bought sight unseen. It's been delivered to my house/shop for cleanup as you requested.
> Note that along with just a cleanup/detailing, it needs a few 'minor' repairs.
> I spoke to the manager of our body shop and he assured me that he will assign all needed hull repairs to our best technician and that only the best wood putty will be used for all hull repairs. If stringers are damaged, they will be repaired with the best marine grade wood 2x4's and aluminum wood deck screws instead of the regular process of just using pine wood and nails.
> Nothing but the best will be used!
> They have informed me that the boat will be made to 'look' good as new.
> 
> More good news!
> Since we will be upgrading to our latest, top of the line, best on the market wood putty for the repairs, you will also be receiving free of charge our 'upgraded' written warranty for the repairs. It extends the guarantee of repair time from 1 hour to 3 hours after boat is first launched and is wet.
> Understanding that this boat is for a very 'special' client of yours and time is of the essence, will be working on it diligently and all repairs will 'look' as factory.
> 
> Regards,
> Proprietor of 'Wet Willy Boat Repair'
> 
> Please see attached photo!
> Note: the boat delivered was the boat in the lower pic:
> 
> View attachment 256722


Shoowee! Is this gonna be my boat! Tommy, please say yes!
Cause if'in it is, I'm gonna take all y'all on a 3 hour tour for its maiden voyage, right after we crack a bottle of Boones Farm across the bow!
Plus, I'm gonna take out stock in wood putty!

Man, Tom, your the best friend ever!


----------



## Lazy 8

those look like rednek outfitters inline weights with a bill on them. maybe you could sue them for copy rights.
sherman[/QUOTE]

24 carat lures. Nothing but the best. I thought I really had something only to have the dock pulled out from underneath me.


----------



## G.lock

Hey Fastwawa:
I see you've upgraded your warranties. Didn't you have a "White House" warranty before?
All work garranteed until you pass a White House.


----------



## ress

Don't be a wastin that thar boones ferm. I m fixin to buy me a botle soon.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Guess we can use ripple or md 2020


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Shoowee! Is this gonna be my boat! Tommy, please say yes!
> Cause if'in it is, I'm gonna take all y'all on a 3 hour tour for its maiden voyage, right after we crack a bottle of Boones Farm across the bow!
> Plus, I'm gonna take out stock in wood putty!
> 
> Man, Tom, your the best friend ever!


Hmmm...ST,
Amendment gonna be made to upgraded 3hr warranty!
Three hour warranty starts immediately the minute bow gets wet from anything.
Also, good news for your client. Boat will be delivered shrink wrapped in plastic directly to the dock of your clients choice for unveiling and his first outing. Don't want any bug splatter on boat before client sees it. 
Just a 'special' added service for such a 'special' client.

Sincerely,
Proprietor of 'Wet Willy Boat Repair'


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Don't be a wastin that thar boones ferm. I m fixin to buy me a botle soon.....


Boons farm strawberry hill wine your lips don't taste like mine because I've been drinking strawberry hill wine. or something like that. loved the stuff back in the 70's.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> Boons farm strawberry hill wine your lips don't taste like mine because I've been drinking strawberry hill wine. or something like that. loved the stuff back in the 70's.
> sherman


Somehow...I knew that


----------



## ress

Ha! I stopped at a cigar store today and they had boones farm on the shelf. I picked it to look at it and it's in a plastic bottle!


----------



## G.lock

ress said:


> Ha! I stopped at a cigar store today and they had boones farm on the shelf. I picked it to look at it and it's in a plastic bottle!


As a falling down drunk, I appreciate a plastic bottle.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...ST,
> Amendment gonna be made to upgraded 3hr warranty!
> Three hour warranty starts immediately the minute bow gets wet from anything.
> Also, good news for your client. Boat will be delivered shrink wrapped in plastic directly to the dock of your clients choice for unveiling and his first outing. Don't want any bug splatter on boat before client sees it.
> Just a 'special' added service for such a 'special' client.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Proprietor of 'Wet Willy Boat Repair'


The shrink wrap might be the only thing keeping her afloat. Wakey wakey you old fogeys. 
How in the Sam Hill am I supposed to crack a plastic bottle of Boone Farm over her bow? What the hill is the dad blame world coming to anyway?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> The shrink wrap might be the only thing keeping her afloat. Wakey wakey you old fogeys.
> How in the Sam Hill am I supposed to crack a plastic bottle of Boone Farm over her bow? What the hill is the dad blame world coming to anyway?


yeah lazy i could just picture some poor ol drunk out there on his brand new boat beating his plastic boons farm bottle across the bow and it not breaking. after a while it might drive him to drink, boons farm that is, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> *The shrink wrap might be the only thing keeping her afloat*. Wakey wakey you old fogeys.
> How in the Sam Hill am I supposed to crack a plastic bottle of Boone Farm over her bow? What the hill is the dad blame world coming to anyway?


But...but...but she's gonna be a beaut.
Purdy as a new speckled pup.
So sparkling and shiny a fly won't be able to land on her.

ST,
Amendment to warranty #2:
Boat is subject to blunt force trauma and will cause structural cracks.
Any blunt force will void warranty!


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> But...but...but she's gonna be a beaut.
> Purdy as a new speckled pup.
> So sparkling and shiny a fly won't be able to land on her.
> 
> ST,
> Amendment to warranty #2:
> Boat is subject to blunt force trauma and will cause structural cracks.
> Any blunt force will void warranty!


amendments 1 2 and 3 duly noted!


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> amendments 1 2 and 3 duly noted!


amendment #4 anyone passing gas in the back of the boat gets keelhauled.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> amendment #4 anyone passing gas in the back of the boat gets keelhauled.


Or the front of the boat!!!


----------



## G.lock

fastwater said:


> But...but...but she's gonna be a beaut.
> Purdy as a new speckled pup.
> So sparkling and shiny a fly won't be able to land on her.
> 
> ST,
> Amendment to warranty #2:
> Boat is subject to blunt force trauma and will cause structural cracks.
> Any blunt force will void warranty!


This is a excellent reason for a plastic bottle, screw off the cap, drink half in one swig, pour the other over the boat.
That way you get your share and don't knock the bow off and void the warranty.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> amendment #4 anyone passing gas in the back of the boat gets
> 
> I've always wanted a boat with a Poop Deck on it. Will this one have that option?


----------



## FOSR




----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> View attachment 256779


now that's funny!
sherman


----------



## FOSR

So I thought it's time to change my avatar, too.


----------



## fastwater

For my uncle Sherm, changed mine as well.
Believe it or not, this photo was taken several years ago at a family get together in the yard at my brothers house. We were in the middle of a whiffle ball game and this deer walked out of the woods right into the middle of the yard. We stopped the game and as you can see, was able to pet her. She followed us around like part of the family. Most likely had been a very young rescue raised and just turned loose in the area. Brother watched this deer for two years slowly adapt fully back to the wild.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> For my uncle Sherm, changed mine as well.
> Believe it or not, this photo was taken several years ago at a family get together in the yard at my brothers house. We were in the middle of a whiffle ball game and this deer walked out of the woods right into the middle of the yard. We stopped the game and as you can see, was able to pet her. She followed us around like part of the family. Most likely had been a very young rescue raised and just turned loose in the area. Brother watched this deer for two years slowly adapt fully back to the wild.


that is so awesome. my wife got to feed one an apple down at brown county state park in southern indiana some yrs ago before they started hunting it.
sherman


----------



## G.lock




----------



## G.lock

This was pretty much the same as fastwaters experience, the young deer hung around the family farm and played with grandson until the following summer when she raised a fawn. She would still come by for crackers but the fawn never approached.


----------



## Lazy 8

When we lived in central FL, my wife could sit in a lawn chair in the backyard and make a kissing sound and this squirrel would come down outta a tree and get in her lap and take unsalted peanuts and bury them like a dog.
I'm feeding about 8 deer down at the MIL's in WV. I have a salt and a mineral lick down there. We throw about a gallons worth or so of corn out every evening. Not alot but it's something.

Where my boat?


----------



## FOSR

Linda talks about when she was a kid and her father took her to the zoo, he would bring filterless cigarettes and the deer would eat the cigarettes out of his hand.


----------



## ress

I could spit in the water at the zoo and the fish would eat it lol


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> I could spit in the water at the zoo and the fish would eat it lol


why do you think back in the olden days they taught us to always spit on the worm. caught many a fish back in the day with spitted worms.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Did anybody besides me catch Miss Puddin, guest posing at, The Awnold this weekend?
She brought the house down...literally.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> I could spit in the water at the zoo and the fish would eat it lol


same thing at le sourdsville and fantasy farm....who remembers these places


----------



## ress

Not me. Never heard of em......


----------



## FOSR

When I was a kid, before I-70 was built, on Rt. 40 somewhere west of Columbus, there was a small amusement park with a name something like McDonald's Funny Farm - anyone else remember that?

Then on Rt. 62 south of Danville, someone set up a little roadside operation like that and it never went anywhere. Kind of funny and sad at the same time, because someone gambled and lost on the venture.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Did anybody besides me catch Miss Puddin, guest posing at, The Awnold this weekend?
> She brought the house down...literally.


She was up there putting on a demonstration by power lifting Awnold....with one arm tied behind her back.
She'll be at the next Sumo Wrestling championships bench pressing Sumo wrestlers. 
Doing these demonstrations is kinda a hobby of hers.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Did anybody besides me catch Miss Puddin, guest posing at, The Awnold this weekend?
> She brought the house down...literally.


I thought she was looking for you... did you get beat up??!


----------



## Lazy 8

Nah, after the Awnolds, I stopped and got her a few buckets of KFC, a gallon of fudge ripple ice cream and a six pack of Ripple and she fell asleep. I dropped her off at Tommy Boys place and peeled out.

Where my boat?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, after the Awnolds, I stopped and got her a few buckets of KFC, a gallon of fudge ripple ice cream and a six pack of Ripple and she fell asleep. I dropped her off at Tommy Boys place and peeled out.


LAND I WENT OUT THE BACK DOOR


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> LAND I WENT OUT THE BACK DOOR


Wait til your boy hears how you dissed his ol lady. 

Where my boat?


----------



## sherman51

somebody please give lz 8 a boat.

if you guys keep dissin puddin head she's going to make puddin out of your heads. i can just see her now using your heads for grapes to get the juice out and makin blood puddin. and she has been so sweet about all this trash talkin bout her.
Sherman.


wheres lazy's boat?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

wheres my money oL Puddin gave me some change


----------



## sherman51

57763 that's how many views we've had so far. will we hit 100,000 before they close us down. this simple and i do mean simple thread is loved by many. relied to by others.
sherman


----------



## backfar

If it stays PG rated with no politics? It could live for a long long time...hopefully somebody dont blow it.... this is another enjoyable thread to pass the time...


----------



## ress

backfar said:


> If it stays PG rated with no politics? It could live for a long long time...hopefully somebody dont blow it.... this is another enjoyable thread to pass the time...


X2... Nothing like a few guys talking about nothing-----wife thinks we're nuts to keep carrying on about nothing. She don't get it!


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> X2... Nothing like a few guys talking about nothing-----wife thinks we're nuts to keep carrying on about nothing. She don't get it!


we get it and that's all that really counts. this is my go to 1st thing in the morning.
sherman


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> we get it and that's all that really counts. this is my go to 1st thing in the morning.
> sherman


Well, after the morning constitutional. 

WHERE MA BOAT?


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> X2... Nothing like a few guys talking about nothing-----wife thinks we're nuts to keep carrying on about nothing. She don't get it!


Ask her if she ever saw the Seinfeld show? What was it about?  They made millions!














WHERE MA BOAT?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> X2... Nothing like a few guys talking about nothing-----wife thinks we're nuts to keep carrying on about nothing. She don't get it!


Mine too...thinks im a fool for laughing so hard, no sense of humor i guess


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Ask her if she ever saw the Seinfeld show? What was it about?  They made millions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE MA BOAT?


The Boat was delivered this mornin,,,signed for and all?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> The Boat was delivered this mornin,,,signed for and all?


And all expressed warranties included.
Instructions as well.
DO NOT REMOVE SHRINK WRAP UNTIL BOAT IS LAUNCHED!!!

Also, please note the updated, latest,greatest top of the line bilge pump system that was designed specifically for this 'one of a kind' boat.
Again, nothing but the best for such an esteemed client:


----------



## fastwater

Puddin Head showed up here at the house the other day with a saddle that had L8 branded inside a heart on the saddle. Said she got it at the Lazy8 Ranch.
Sure hope she's not wanting to start riding horses again. Clydesdales are almost as expensive to feed as she is.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> The Boat was delivered this mornin,,,signed for and all?


I ain't a gonna like this until I lay eyes on ma boat. Delivered...delivered where? It ain't at the Flying Lazy 8 Ranch?
No boat=no like.


fastwater said:


> Puddin Head showed up here at the house the other day with a saddle that had L8 branded inside a heart on the saddle. Said she got it at the Lazy8 Ranch.
> Sure hope she's not wanting to start riding horses again. Clydesdales are almost as expensive to feed as she is.


Quickiewawa...you quacked me up with the Lazy 8 Ranch! HA! And I prommice NOT to put the L8 brandon Miss Puddin.
Shoot fire, when you're not here, I'd haveta go over to Tommies to brand her anyways. 

Me no see Boat!


----------



## sherman51

one of these days miss puddin is going to go pos#al on all you guys. and I'm going to lose all my good friends. but i'll proally get miss puddin in the deal.
sherman


----------



## ress

Doubt miss puddin could mount a horse. That gap might swallow the poor feller. She'd have to have a saddle and that might get lost to.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I ain't a gonna like this until I lay eyes on ma boat. Delivered...delivered where? It ain't at the Flying Lazy 8 Ranch?
> No boat=no like.
> 
> Quickiewawa...you quacked me up with the Lazy 8 Ranch! HA! And I prommice NOT to put the L8 brandon Miss Puddin.
> Shoot fire, when you're not here, I'd haveta go over to Tommies to brand her anyways.
> 
> Me no see Boat!


Hmmm...somethin ain't right here. All day long puddin has done nothing but walk around here Rubbin on that saddle mumblen "Giddy up"!
May have to get ahold of PK to do some investigatin. 

Speakin of PK...where's he at anyways?
Haven't heard from him in awhile!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

is it just me or do yall feel like we could sit down and break bread together? I have the receipt for boat delivery.. sighed by Markfish your rep lazy


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> is it just me or do yall feel like we could sit down and break bread together? I have the receipt for boat delivery.. sighed by Markfish your rep lazy


I bet its a white .................boat.


----------



## Snakecharmer

*I've sure gotten old! *

*I have outlived my feet and my teeth,*

*I've had two bypass surgeries, a hip replacement,*

*New knees, fought prostate cancer and diabetes. I'm half blind,*

*Can't hear anything quieter than a jet engine,*

*Take 40 different medications that make me dizzy, winded, and subject to blackouts.*

*Have bouts with dementia. Have poor circulation;*

*Hardly feel my hands and feet anymore.*

*Can't remember if I'm 85 or 92.*

*Have lost all my friends. But, thank God,*

*I still have my driver's license.*


----------



## Snakecharmer

Which one was puddin?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Which one was puddin?


sorry but miss puddin has rolls as big as most of those weaklings, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

. Anybody remember these??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lol and hes got a 1911 strapped on!!!


----------



## G.lock

Saugeye Tom said:


> lol and hes got a 1911 strapped on!!!


That's his emergency brake, in case of a runaway.


----------



## Lazy 8

Who in the Sam Hill's been doing the Snow Dance?
Knock it off!


----------



## ress

Ol puddin head likes it cold, I bet. Lots of surface area there.


----------



## sherman51

g.lock just hit the 2600 mark. no way i ever thought i would be a part of something so big.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Who in the Sam Hill's been doing the Snow Dance?
> Knock it off!


Pry Sherm dancin with ms puddin head.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Pry Sherm dancin with ms puddin head.


worked now didn't it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## FOSR




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 257178


Tom, that ones great. I remember seeing one working construction on a porti-john wall.
Osha rule # 0352.0538654.

Due to terminal splash effect,
All turds 4" or longer,
Must be hand lowered. 


Me no know boat signee?
Me thinkum, Tomum, pull wollum, over eyesum.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> is it just me or do yall feel like we could sit down and break bread together? I have the receipt for boat delivery.. sighed by Markfish your rep lazy


Houston....we may have a problem.
Or better yet, lazy may have one.
Seems a feller that goes by the name of Markfish just traded a real purdy shrink wrapped boat in on a highly customized skiff at a local boat dealer. Said somethin to the dealer about goin on a big hunting excursion for the elusive white snapper.
Here's a pic of the boat he traded for:


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Houston....we may have a problem.
> Or better yet, lazy may have one.
> Seems a feller that goes by the name of Markfish just traded a real purdy shrink wrapped boat in on a highly customized skiff at a local boat dealer. Said somethin to the dealer about goin on a big hunting excursion for the elusive white snapper.
> Here's a pic of the boat he traded for:
> View attachment 257186


Hey, hey hey...is that mine? Does she have a poop deck?


----------



## FOSR

In compliance with OSHA Rule I81714-NAU812 no reply is authorized.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 257174


gotta give credit where credit is due. your always thinkin.



fastwater said:


> Houston....we may have a problem.
> Or better yet, lazy may have one.
> Seems a feller that goes by the name of Markfish just traded a real purdy shrink wrapped boat in on a highly customized skiff at a local boat dealer. Said somethin to the dealer about goin on a big hunting excursion for the elusive white snapper.
> Here's a pic of the boat he traded for:
> View attachment 257186


now that's a boat! if fastwawa had been on better turms with the insurance lady we could be fishing from a boat like that. but she say he was a little short, he he.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> In compliance with OSHA Rule I81714-NAU812 no reply is authorized.


Whatchu talking bout Willis?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, hey hey...is that mine? Does she have a poop deck?


Kinda got the feeling that Mr Markfish, the Rep. you picked, may have performed the classic 'two step' move on ya lazy. Guess he had the boat dealer stencil on the side of the boat "The Great White Snapper Hunter". Told the dealer he was blasting off on a long,long voyage to the most remote swamps of the Appalachian's in search of the illusive white snapper.
Meanwhile...back to the 'one of a kind boat' that was refurbished and customized especially for you that Markfish traded in... seems the dealer sold that beautiful work of art the same day Markfish traded it in. Was sold to a buyer overseas. Further research has found that 'the one and only' Kim Jong Un(aka Rocket Man)saw that beauty and bought it for a cool million. Unfortunately, on boats maiden voyage on a quick donut run, after boat was in the water exactly 3 1/2 hrs boat sank in the Pacific Ocean leaving Rocket Man bobbing in the water like a bloated beach ball.
He has since threatened to launch a missile and blow up the local boat dealer...what a mess!!!




sherman51 said:


> gotta give credit where credit is due. your always thinkin.
> 
> 
> 
> now that's a boat! if fastwawa had been on better turms with the insurance lady we could be fishing from a boat like that. but she say he was a *little short*, he he.
> sherman


Actually, I think her words were "a whole lot short".

*Where's PK?*


----------



## Lazy 8

Now wait just a cotton picking minute. Do you mean to tell me that, once again....Ol Uncle Timbo's boatless? And lil Rocket Beach is imitating a buoy? It's almpst worth it, almost. 
The only thing that would make it worth it would be for Uncle Tommy Boy to pay me my MILLION DOLLARS. (must say it like Austin Power's with pinky in corner of mouth) ol FOSR?


----------



## FOSR

Lazy 8 said:


> Whatchu talking bout Willis?


In my 1970s high school days, "sopors" (soporific drugs) were popular. One of these was the classic Rorer 714










which was methaqualone aka quaalude. Kids were known to pass out in class. No emergency calls, those were simpler days.

So I81714NAU812 means "I ate one 714, and hey, you ate one, too." I have used it as a password sometimes.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Now wait just a cotton picking minute. Do you mean to tell me that, once again....Ol Uncle Timbo's boatless? And lil Rocket Beach is imitating a buoy? It's almpst worth it, almost.
> The only thing that would make it worth it would be for Uncle Tommy Boy to pay me my MILLION DOLLARS. (must say it like Austin Power's with pinky in corner of mouth) ol FOSR?


Yes...it does appear that as of now, 'OUT'(Ol Uncle Timbo) is 'out' of the boat business.
Just got an update on Rocket Mans float in the Pacific. Seems while the boat was filling with water and sinking, he was frantically eating the whole box of donuts so they wouldn't go to waste. Also, after boat sunk, as he was bobbing, a shark attacked him biting him only once on the side of butt cheek. Then the shark immediately started rolling and thrashing about and swam off as fast as it could.
An extensive study has been done on this abnormal shark attack as to why the shark swam off rather than the normal coming back for the final kill.
Thankfully the shark had been tagged and fitted with a camera some yrs ago as part of a prior research program.
Footage of the Sharks actions after the bite on Rocket Man showed the shark frantically swimming on the ocean floor for miles with its tongue stuck out dragging its tongue in the sand.
Conclusion of the study was that shark was tryin to get the taste out of its mouth after the bite.

As far as recouping your $ from the most elite legal council ever to step in a courtroom...the MR ST ESQ., I can't comment. Only to say that since you chose/hired Markfish as your duly noted rep. that he may be the one you need to get your $ from at this point.
But again, the illustrious,notorious legal council, Mr. ST ESQ. will have to comment on that end of things.

*WHERE IS PK?*


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yes...it does appear that as of now, 'OUT'(Ol Uncle Timbo) is 'out' of the boat business.
> Just got an update on Rocket Mans float in the Pacific. Seems while the boat was filling with water and sinking, he was frantically eating the whole box of donuts so they wouldn't go to waste. Also, after boat sunk, as he was bobbing, a shark attacked him biting him only once on the side of butt cheek. Then the shark immediately started rolling and thrashing about and swam off as fast as it could.
> An extensive study has been done on this abnormal shark attack as to why the shark swam off rather than the normal coming back for the final kill.
> Thankfully the shark had been tagged and fitted with a camera some yrs ago as part of a prior research program.
> Footage of the Sharks actions after the bite on Rocket Man showed the shark frantically swimming on the ocean floor for miles with its tongue stuck out dragging its tongue in the sand.
> Conclusion of the study was that shark was tryin to get the taste out of its mouth after the bite.
> 
> As far as recouping your $ from the most elite legal council ever to step in a courtroom...the MR ST ESQ., I can't comment. Only to say that since you chose/hired Markfish as your duly noted rep. that he may be the one you need to get your $ from at this point.
> But again, the illustrious,notorious legal council, Mr. ST ESQ. will have to comment on that end of things.
> 
> *WHERE IS PK?*


Hold the boat Loretta...do you mean to tell me, that I'm destined to a life of bank fishing? 
That's just more than one man can take. 
I guess I have no other options than to take a walk-a-bout in search of Brother PK.


----------



## Burkcarp1

This might apply here.


----------



## FOSR

Shenan me once, shame on you. Shenan again, shame on me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Now wait just a cotton picking minute. Do you mean to tell me that, once again....Ol Uncle Timbo's boatless? And lil Rocket Beach is imitating a buoy? It's almpst worth it, almost.
> The only thing that would make it worth it would be for Uncle Tommy Boy to pay me my MILLION DOLLARS. (must say it like Austin Power's with pinky in corner of mouth) ol FOSR?


tHE CHECK IS IN THE male


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hold the boat Loretta...do you mean to tell me, that I'm destined to a life of bank fishing?
> That's just more than one man can take.
> I guess I have no other options than to take a walk-a-bout in search of Brother PK.


maybe just maybe if you treat miss puddin right faswawa will put an extra seat on the bow of his new boat. then you me faswawa and ut can make the big trip to erie all on his new boat. would love to have all the guys come but there's just so much room on a closed bow dingy.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> maybe just maybe if you treat miss puddin right faswawa will put an extra seat on the bow of his new boat. then you me faswawa and ut can make the big trip to erie all on his new boat. would love to have all the guys come but there's just so much room on a closed bow dingy.
> sherman


Yes...it will be a real party...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes...it will be a real party...
> View attachment 257237


i think i would like to try that some time.
sherman


----------



## ress

Sherm, I think you and I might get black n blue from doing that! Look at the size and age of those dudes.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

we loose Lazy again?


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Sherm, I think you and I might get black n blue from doing that! Look at the size and age of those dudes.


been there done that to many times back when i was a little younger. i might not last long but it looks like fun.
Sherman

ps I've got the perfect boat for it to. a 17' tri hull open bow.


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> i think i would like to try that some time.
> sherman


Me too, as long as it's not here in Ohio!


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> we loose Lazy again?


It could be seed planting time in his neck of the woods!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Mabe ms puddin finally got ahold of im..


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wow she must of put a real hurting on poor ole Lazy.. Still nothing from him but Fastwawa did try to warn him. Just won't take any advice from nobody


----------



## sherman51

yeah i seen her leaving pizza hut with a stack of pizza in one hand and a saddle in the other whispering lz lz lz over and over. go figure.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Mabe ms puddin finally got ahold of im..





Burkcarp1 said:


> Wow she must of put a real hurting on poor ole Lazy.. Still nothing from him but Fastwawa did try to warn him. Just won't take any advice from nobody


Hope he's not tied in a knot somewhere. 



sherman51 said:


> yeah i seen her leaving pizza hut with a stack of pizza in one hand and a saddle in the other whispering lz lz lz over and over. go figure.
> sherman


Seeing her leaving Pizza Hut with a stack of them pizzas is not a good sign...doesn't look good for Lazy.
See guys...when I used to enter her in them tough man contest years ago, on the way to the fights she always wanted to stop at Pizza Hut and get a truck load of extra large pizza's to eat on the way. She would take each one, roll it up like a burrito and eat em. Said them pizzas made her extra mean.
Prolly outta start checkin the emergency rooms around Ohio for lazy. Most likely his arms are now attached to his backside like tails and the Dr's. are tryin to figure out how they got there.


----------



## FOSR

> Most likely his arms are now attached to his backside like tails and the Dr's. are tryin to figure out how they got there.


It puts the lotion on its skin.


----------



## ress

Lordy fastwata thats quite a story!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherman51

i can just see lazy in the nude with that saddle strapped on and miss pudding diggin in them Mexican fightn spurs hollern yea haw.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

is that like d09 knot


----------



## Burkcarp1

Looking like ST won't get his money from Lazy..


----------



## FOSR

Wow I change to a canine avatar and someone mentions the knot. Time to derail again


----------



## fastwater

What lazy most likely looks like today...








...poor fellar! 
Just wouldn't listen to reason.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> What lazy most likely looks like today...
> View attachment 257475
> 
> ...poor fellar!
> Just wouldn't listen to reason.


Lmao. All knotted up


----------



## Burkcarp1

Man I bet we r getting an earfull when he comes back. It'll b funny thou.


----------



## Burkcarp1

you gunna eat ur cornbread?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 257515


that is the funniest thing i have seen this yr. i showed it to my granddaughter who is a hoosier who was born from hillbilly decent and she laughed as hard as i did. then we got the wife over and we all laughed.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oooooo lazy.....


----------



## fastwater

He better not make us turn the OGF posse loose on him again.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Everyone needs to check the lost n found box for Lazy.


----------



## sherman51

where da lazy? with his new boat, lost at sea.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I guess after he sent me the money he had to shut his internet off


----------



## FOSR

Lazy is in my basement, working on a life-sized butter sculpture of a white snapping turtle. He's a modest man and all he asks for every day is a Dairy Queen chicken basket with extra mayo.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 257617


i'll take mine in a margarita with ice and a kicker.
sherman


----------



## G.lock

I saw a trailer for a new TV show "Lazy's Island". 
I think it's a reboot of Gillian's!
Lazy went Hollywood


----------



## backfar

Im wondering if Lazy and Susan done went and run off together? Both are MIA....


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Lazy 8

Anybody got any Ben Gay?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody got any Ben Gay?


LMAO you went to the proctlogist? you just like to see how much we miss you ol man


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody got any Ben Gay?


SWEET wata is outa town lets abuse him


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> LMAO you went to the proctlogist? you just like to see how much we miss you ol man


Love you Tommy, you old fart. 
U too Shermie.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> SWEET wata is outa town lets abuse him


Where'd the Puddin loving sob go?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Somewhere up North


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Somewhere up North


Did the boy go up there looking for some strange Puddin?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> SWEET wata is outa town lets abuse him


sounds like a great idea. when you get lazy his ben gay get sweetpea some preparation h for his mouth where all his crap comes from. the proctologist wouldn't know which end is up with sw.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> sounds like a great idea. when you get lazy his ben gay get sweetpea some preparation h for his mouth where all his crap comes from. the proctologist wouldn't know which end is up with sw.
> sherman


Oh lord Stacy














..u been called out


----------



## Lazy 8

Is he gonna, "Silence some Lambs" with those bugs?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Is he gonna, "Silence some Lambs" with those bugs?


Sand fleas....infest his pits...


----------



## Lazy 8

Oh. I figured a muted sheep tell no tale. Baaaaa.
Staceeeeey, why you so Fastwawawawawa.


----------



## Lazy 8

So, has PK showed back up?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Not sure


----------



## Lazy 8

I'll bet Fastwawa shanghaied him. He's prolly peeling grapes for Miss Puddin.


----------



## FOSR

You guys joke about Puddin but she's the mainstay of Monback & Sons Moving and Drayage LLC. 










Her pillow talk nickname is Beep Beep.


----------



## ress

Another round of snow. Hope puddin head has her coat (tent) on.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Another round of snow. Hope puddin head has her coat (tent) on.


none here north of Dayton...gonna get the pond a runnin tomorrow and wash n wax the truck...maybe play with some fishing gear,,,,


----------



## ress

Sunny and 55 tomarrow ! Going to smoke a butt in the Weber! We're getting 12 hrs of daylight now! Before too long we'll be mowing the grass......


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Sunny and 55 tomarrow ! Going to smoke a butt in the Weber! We're getting 12 hrs of daylight now! Before too long we'll be mowing the grass......


oh no thats a 3 and a 5 letter word making 2 4 letter words.

went and got the camper today. left at 8:00 am and took 3 1/2 hrs to get there. got all the tires changed out. then went to install the 2 5/16 trailer ball but no doing. my ball was rusted up so bad from being used in saltwater back in dec it wouldn't budge. had to load up and head to wally world. bought a new bar for the new ball and got everything hooked up. took some time and spinning tires in the soft ground but she finally came out. got headed home in the snow about 2:30 and took it easy making it home at 7:30. put in a full day but the camper ain't bad.
sherman


----------



## ress

Nice. All's well that ends well.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Nice. All's well that ends well.


yep i got the camper for 750.00 and new 205x75x15 radial tires on wheels was 342.00 with tax. so i have less than 1100.00 in a 32' camper with brand new radial tires. its not real fancy but well worth 1100.00. i'll tow it to tn for our family reunion memorial weekend. im planning on letting other family members use it for the reunion until we decide if were going to sell our mobile home down there. were only getting down there a couple of times a yr. so were thinking about selling the place down there and just using the camper when we go down.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

I once heard a phone call where a guy at a logistics company was advising a Cuban guy who bought a bunch of used semi trailers in Florida, planning to send them to Texas. He said it would be better to put them on rail cars because it was pretty likely that they would have bad tires, which would lead to a lot of problems if he sent them by road.


----------



## sherman51

FOSR said:


> I once heard a phone call where a guy at a logistics company was advising a Cuban guy who bought a bunch of used semi trailers in Florida, planning to send them to Texas. He said it would be better to put them on rail cars because it was pretty likely that they would have bad tires, which would lead to a lot of problems if he sent them by road.


the old tires on the camper was pretty much junk. some flat others weather cracked very bad. i wouldn't even use them for a spare.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, I can just see you coming outta that thing in your bathrobe like Chevy Chases brother-in-law. A cigar and unlaced boots. Want a beer?


----------



## FOSR

sherman51 said:


> the old tires on the camper was pretty much junk. some flat others weather cracked very bad. i wouldn't even use them for a spare.
> sherman


You might want to see if the wheel bearings need some new grease.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, I can just see you coming outta that thing in your bathrobe like Chevy Chases brother-in-law. A cigar and unlaced boots. Want a beer?


what kind of beer??? Olympia?


----------



## FOSR

Saugeye Tom said:


> what kind of beer??? Olympia?


Bonus points to anyone who can name the movie this came from.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOSR said:


> Bonus points to anyone who can name the movie this came from.
> 
> View attachment 257852


American graffiti.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

no, animal house speakin of house has anybody seen him???


----------



## ress

Sherm don't pull that stunt that eddie pulled. "Chitters full". Best movie ever!


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> what kind of beer??? Olympia?


corolla with a lime kicker. just make a beach where ever the camper is parked, LOL.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Saugeye Tom said:


> American graffiti.


Repo Man.

Emilio Estevez and Harry Dean Stanton.


----------



## fastwater

Okay you bunch of derelicts. What's all this business about preparation h and sand fleas infestin my armpits?
Can't leave you guys alone for five minutes.

Don't you knot heads know that blue ointment is good for hemmorhoids,fleas,crickets and a host of many other unwanted critters?
Always good to keep a batch on hand just in case somethin uncomfortable arises in the 'comfort zone' areas if'n you know what I mean. 

Anyways...saw puddin head the other day at a truck stop while I was on the road. Guess she got her a new job at the truck stop changing tires. Asked her where she had been. She said she was away a few days tieing up some loose ends but wouldnt elaborate. Noticed she didn't have her prize saddle with her from the Lazy8 ranch. Said she traded it in on a couple new tire tools, a 20lb sledge hammer for bustin them semi tires down and a case of Redman chew.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

They picked on you bad my friend...


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> They picked on you bad my friend...


couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> They picked on you bad my friend...


Fastwawa - I will not like this. Tommy Boy made me slam you. Said he'd take me to court and, "pick me clean" if I didn't bad mouth you. I didn"t wanna do it. 
He told me that Miss Puddin was a working down to the Harley shop. A starting them bikes old school style. 
I said, you just wait til Fastwawa gets back. He said, Fastwawa, Pastwawa.


----------



## sherman51

yeah uncle tom instigated the whole thing then throws the rest of us to the wolf. by the way don't wolves like sheep?
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> yeah uncle tom instigated the whole thing then throws the rest of us to the wolf. by the way don't wolves like sheep?
> sherman


Yeah, what he said ^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> yeah uncle tom instigated the whole thing then throws the rest of us to the wolf. by the way don't wolves like sheep?
> sherman


SO SHERM SOMEHOW TOOK OVER MY SCREEN AND POSTED FALSEHOODS


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> SO SHERM SOMEHOW TOOK OVER MY SCREEN AND POSTED FALSEHOODS


like forest gump said, it happens!
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> They picked on you bad my friend...





sherman51 said:


> couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.
> sherman





Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa - I will not like this. Tommy Boy made me slam you. Said he'd take me to court and, "pick me clean" if I didn't bad mouth you. I didn"t wanna do it.
> 
> He told me that Miss Puddin was a working down to the Harley shop. A starting them bikes old school style.
> I said, you just wait til Fastwawa gets back. He said, Fastwawa, Pastwawa.





sherman51 said:


> yeah uncle tom instigated the whole thing then throws the rest of us to the wolf. by the way don't wolves like sheep?
> sherman





Saugeye Tom said:


> SO SHERM SOMEHOW TOOK OVER MY SCREEN AND POSTED FALSEHOODS


Where's my dog gone investigator PK at??? Fellar done went AWOL on me.
I'm thinkin somethin ain't right in Denmark here. Maybe some Shanghai shuffle goin on.
Gonna have to find him and put him on the case to straighten all this hogwash out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Where's my dog gone investigator PK at??? Fellar done went AWOL on me.
> I'm thinkin somethin ain't right in Denmark here. Maybe some Shanghai shuffle goin on.
> Gonna have to find him and put him on the case to straighten all this hogwash out.


He has changed his avatar


----------



## G.lock

I think what we have here is a case of internet ghosts!


----------



## G.lock

G.lock said:


> I think what we have here is a case of internet ghosts!


See I didn't say that, it was one of them that ghosts


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> no, animal house speakin of house has anybody seen him???


HOUSE ARE YOU HERE ?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 257972


keep that black label away from me. i gave that stuff up many yrs ago. it seemed as though every time we got together we got into trouble. then when it started he was gone and i had to fend for myself.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> See I didn't say that, it was one of them that ghosts


This explains aLOT! I didn't say half the stuff on this thread! Did you hear that Tommy? Yea, thats the ticket, Half!


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> keep that black label away from me. i gave that stuff up many yrs ago. it seemed as though every time we got together we got into trouble. then when it started he was gone and i had to fend for myself.
> sherman


It sounds like your always in trouble without any help.


----------



## ress

Forecast is calling for 1 - 3 inches of snow tonight here in NW Ohio


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> keep that black label away from me. i gave that stuff up many yrs ago. it seemed as though every time we got together we got into trouble. then when it started he was gone and i had to fend for myself.
> sherman





Burkcarp1 said:


> It sounds like your always in trouble without any help.


I think you're right BC1!
Believe ole uncle Sherm could get into trouble in a phone booth.
First it was my boat and trailer he runned over.
Then it was the $70,000 roadside rest soiled underwear caper when he was on his way back from Fla. Poor people down that way couldn't use the turlet for a month cause of all the stopped up pipes.
Now he's went and bought himself some fancy smanchy big ole camper with a custom sign on it that says "if this campers rockin, don't come knockin".
I suspect before it's over with he'll get in trouble with that camper, momma will throw him out and he'll be livin in that camper.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

And short drift wanted to beat me because i said pics or it dint happen! Sherm got a posse going


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> keep that black label away from me. i gave that stuff up many yrs ago. it seemed as though every time we got together we got into trouble. then when it started he was gone and i had to fend for myself.
> sherman


Boy Sherm you sure started it in the other thresd


----------



## ress

Whew- that bout got outa hand.


----------



## sherman51

yeah my mama always told me you stir in crap long enough and your going to get some on you. all i wanted to do was thank the guy for being such a great help getting it ready to bring home. i had no idea i was stirring in crap. i didn't mind posting the pictures but im a computer dummy and don't know much about doing it.
sherman


----------



## backfar

Bad uncle sherm..how dare you thank someone that helped you out...next time get rude with whoever helps you...


----------



## fastwater

Glad you ended up with that camper uncle Sherm. 
You surely deserve it.
But I'ma callin 1st dibs on a bed when all us derailer heatherns crash your campsite to break that new camper in.


----------



## ress

hahahaha


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Glad you ended up with that camper uncle Sherm.
> You surely deserve it.
> But I'ma callin 1st dibs on a bed when all us derailer heatherns crash your campsite to break that new camper in.


CAN I BRING MY DOG ???


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> CAN I BRING MY DOG ???


Yes...but lazy must leave his cherished sheep at home.
FWIW, no need to bring an alarm clock.
I'll be bringing my pet...Mr Rojo the Rooster. He can sleep in my room and will promptly arise at 1st light every morning sounding off with great authority. Can't wait to hear him inside that camper.
Are there gonna be any hen chickens around the campsite uncle Sherm?
Sometimes Rojo gets a bit frisky and I don't want him a chasin ST's dog around.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes...but lazy must leave his cherished sheep at home.


UNLESS he brings at least 4


----------



## sherman51

it'll be parked in the country down in tn. so yes bring the dog, bring the rooster, if we don't have any hens close by we'll go out and borrow a few from the neighbors. then there's the question of lazy's sheep. i guess we'll have to take a vote on how many sheep he needs to bring. and that all depends on just how long were going to be camping.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> it'll be parked in the country down in tn. so yes bring the dog, bring the rooster, if we don't have any hens close by we'll go out and borrow a few from the neighbors. then there's the question of lazy's sheep. i guess we'll have to take a vote on how many sheep he needs to bring. and that all depends on just how long were going to be camping.
> sherman


Don't think it would look proper if'n lazy showed up with that sheep that had the brandin on its hip that said " Property of Lazy".


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Don't think it would look proper if'n lazy showed up with that sheep that had the brandin on its hip that said " Property of Lazy".


They will leave him after we show up


----------



## FOSR

This thread has been on track too long. Let's go off the rails and grab some snacks ... in China


----------



## ress

Who's bringing ms puddin head? I bet the whole thing will need to be re thought. I've only got a half ton truck. Hmmm


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yes...but lazy must leave his cherished sheep at home.
> FWIW, no need to bring an alarm clock.
> I'll be bringing my pet...Mr Rojo the Rooster. He can sleep in my room and will promptly arise at 1st light every morning sounding off with great authority. Can't wait to hear him inside that camper.
> Are there gonna be any hen chickens around the campsite uncle Sherm?
> Sometimes Rojo gets a bit frisky and I don't want him a chasin ST's dog around.


No worries, I always apply Frontline, Flea and Tick Control monthly.
Cause Dad always said, Son, if you go to bed with dogs (sheep?) you get up with fleas.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> No worries, I always apply Frontline, Flea and Tick Control monthly.
> Cause Dad always said, Son, if you go to bed with dogs (sheep?) you get up with fleas.


lazy i don't believe you just said that, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, you can take the boy outta the country, but you can't.....


----------



## Lazy 8

Due to the recent discovery of the fact that Fastwawa torched my new boat, (thanks alot) I'll be retaining the services of the World Renown, Lawyer, the one, the only, Saugeye Thomas.
Tom, will ya barter? I have some ewes? Course I prolly didn't have to tell you that.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Due to the recent discovery of the fact that Fastwawa torched my new boat, (thanks alot) I'll be retaining the services of the World Renown, Lawyer, the one, the only, Saugeye Thomas.
> Tom, will ya barter? I have some ewes? Course I prolly didn't have to tell you that.


IM HERE for you...he has not paid his retainer yet....


----------



## Lazy 8

Who here can tell me where virgin wool comes from?

I'll give you a hint..it doesn't come from any of MY OR TOM'S GIRLS!

Geez Tom, how are we going to rebrand them ewes?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> IM HERE for you...he has not paid his retainer yet....


I give you half my girls...err flock.
Or of course you could take the pick of the litter?
Corrected have to half...can't spell for crap!


----------



## ress

FOSR said:


> This thread has been on track too long. Let's go off the rails and grab some snacks ... in China


Geeze thought 29 min would be to long to keep me tuned in- NOT! Great video FOSR. That Buffalo intestine was my favorite.


----------



## FOSR

-I like how you order up a roasted duck, with the head still on, and WHAM WHAM WHAM WHAM they chop it and serve, find the bones for yourself.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Due to the recent discovery of the fact that Fastwawa torched my new boat, (thanks alot) I'll be retaining the services of the World Renown, Lawyer, the one, the only, Saugeye Thomas.
> Tom, will ya barter? I have some ewes? Course I prolly didn't have to tell you that.


DNA from cig. butt burned up in the fire....man that fire was hot!
That equates to a 'NOT GUILTY' plea. 
Anyone have any fire extinguisher's for sale?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Who here can tell me where virgin wool comes from?
> 
> I'll give you a hint..it doesn't come from any of MY OR TOM'S GIRLS!
> 
> Geez Tom, how are we going to rebrand them ewes?


fast sheep


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Okay you bunch of derelicts. What's all this business about preparation h and sand fleas infestin my armpits?
> Can't leave you guys alone for five minutes.
> 
> Don't you knot heads know that blue ointment is good for hemmorhoids,fleas,crickets and a host of many other unwanted critters?
> Always good to keep a batch on hand just in case somethin uncomfortable arises in the 'comfort zone' areas if'n you know what I mean.
> 
> .


 Sure you don't have crabs?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

LMAO Crotch crickets....muhahahahahaha


----------



## ress

What is the gold star for on the thread title?


----------



## ress

K. Actually a white star in the corner with gold marking it.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Sure you don't have crabs?


Not anymore! 
Blue Ointment...never leave home without it!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> What is the gold star for on the thread title?





ress said:


> K. Actually a white star in the corner with gold marking it.


 I'd tell ya but I'd have to kill ya...


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Not anymore!
> Blue Ointment...never leave home without it!


Doesn't that "h" stuff cause shrinkage?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Doesn't that "h" stuff cause shrinkage?


Don't use Crisco. .it's shortening


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Doesn't that "h" stuff cause shrinkage?


I think you may be thinkin of that there Preparation H stuff. It's supposed to cause shrinkage
And IMO, its over rated cause I was buyin that stuff by the 55gal drum and rubbin it all over puddin head and she never shrank a bit.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Who here can tell me where virgin wool comes from?
> 
> I'll give you a hint..it doesn't come from any of MY OR TOM'S GIRLS!
> 
> Geez Tom, how are we going to rebrand them ewes?


The reason why you'll never find any virgin wool at my place is because it comes from ugly sheep.  None of mine and Tommies girls are ugly. Well, you know what they say, beauties in the eyes of the beholder!


----------



## FOSR

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, you know what they say, beauties in the eyes of the beholder!


And you be hold'n her?


----------



## fastwater

FOSR said:


> And you be hold'n her?


Well... remember...he's currently 'hold'n her' if'n he's finally out of the knots puddin head tied him in...


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> And you be hold'n her?


I'll give you 3 guesses and the 1st two don't count.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well... remember...he's currently 'hold'n her' if'n he's finally out of the knots puddin head tied him in...
> View attachment 258298


Monkey's fist?


----------



## Lazy 8

Is......


----------



## Lazy 8

This......


----------



## Lazy 8

Place....


----------



## Lazy 8

Dead???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Dead???


sleeping


----------



## FOSR

It takes me forever to make a batch of salsa.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Dead???





Saugeye Tom said:


> sleeping


Yes sleeping!
Getting rested up for our huge blowout at uncle Sherms new camper. 
Rojo the Rooster even slept in this morning.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> sleeping


You all make me feel like Fritz the Night Owl. 8pm?
Oh....FOSR? Fritzy time?


----------



## scioto_alex

I've switched to my other login here.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes sleeping!
> Getting rested up for our huge blowout at uncle Sherms new camper.
> Rojo the Rooster even slept in this morning.


and you made fun of me for sleepin in. i was up at 5 this morning. how late do you plan on sleepin in after a wild night in the camper with all the little animals? LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy you should be out cutting firewood for unca Sherms new camper then you would be tired and sleep like the rest of us


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good morning all...have i missed anything??? Besides alex arguing with his self??


----------



## scioto_alex

I am not.


----------



## FOSR

You are, too.


----------



## scioto_alex

Mother always liked you better.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> and you made fun of me for sleepin in. i was up at 5 this morning. how late do you plan on sleepin in after a wild night in the camper with all the little animals? LOL.
> sherman


Between Roho 'the amorous rooster' chasin ST's dog around the camper and lazy with his flock saying 'ddaaaddddy' all night long, I don't think any of us will get any sleep.


----------



## scioto_alex

All that will not matter after we've been in the Spring mushrooms and the floating giant red coyotes show up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Promisekeeper... where you at


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> All that will not matter after we've been in the Spring mushrooms and the floating giant red coyotes show up.
> 
> View attachment 258400


with all the seeds lazy will bring i don't think we'll need any help seeing things.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Good morning all...have i missed anything??? Besides alex arguing with his self??


Hey it's bedtime...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey it's bedtime...


Lol. Goodnight


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Good morning all...have i missed anything??? Besides alex arguing with his self??


You missed Lazy paying the kid down the street to cut firewood while he slept in. 2 Monster energy drinks and a $20 got me a cord of hardwood. Boom.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

If you drive anything with a stuck in Ohio sticker please put it in the back of your wife's pocket and move to California. You'll fit right in.


----------



## sherman51

got 10+" of snow 60 miles sw of here. didn't even see a snowflake here. didn't break my heart though.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Same thing here, not a flake in Columbus. Except for me, of course.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> You are, too.


Hey Alex/FOSR, who's the baby of the family?


----------



## scioto_alex

We're actually joined at the hip, which makes it a cinch to win a 3-legged sack race.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> We're actually joined at the hip, which makes it a cinch to win a 3-legged sack race.


Bet it's hard to buy pants for you fellers.


----------



## Lazy 8

I was thinking about setting up an extra account for my alter ego. I was thinking about the name, Luke Warm? Thoughts?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I was thinking about setting up an extra account for my alter ego. I was thinking about the name, Luke Warm? Thoughts?


Crazy 8..


----------



## sherman51

X2= crazy 8 it just fits. then you can argue with yourself like fosr and alex is doing. crazy 8 can say your lazy then you can say no im not your crazy, LOL. just my 2 copper pennies worth.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Or Looney Lazy...??


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Or Looney Lazy...??


lazy crazy?
sherman


----------



## fastwater

But I thought he already had two...lazy8 and uncle Timbo!
And I was sure he argued back and forth between them from some of his posts.

Has 'looney lazy' been mentioned yet?


----------



## G.lock

Hey, how about we try some " class"
Leisure 9
Or maybe some fantasy
Industrious 4+4


----------



## Lazy 8

Careful, you all might gimme a complex and I'll haveta start taking drugs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Careful, you all might gimme a complex and I'll haveta start taking drugs.


START ????


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Or Looney Lazy...??


Listen you bunch of turd heads. From now on, from this day forward, it's Mr. Lazy. Capeche?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Listen you bunch of turd heads. From now on, from this day forward, it's Mr. Lazy. Capeche?


Well...I guess that answered the question as to whether looney lazy was a possibility or not...and no thanks Mr Lazy, I wouldn't care for any of that there new fangled foo foo capechino stuff
But thanks for the offer!
Now if'n ya had some regular coffee, I'll take ya up on the offer.


----------



## G.lock

Lazy 8 said:


> Careful, you all might gimme a complex and I'll haveta start taking drugs.


I know a person of your integrity would never "take" drugs!
You'd buy them just like the rest of us.


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm with ya Mr. Fastwawa. Just gimme a cup of 100% Columbian coffee with a shot of creamer.


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> I know a person of your integrity would never "take" drugs!
> You'd buy them just like the rest of us.


Yea, but them drugs are making us crazy. Get off of all you can.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm with ya Mr. Fastwawa. Just gimme a cup of 100% Columbian coffee with a shot of creamer.


That exactly how I like it too!
Have a cup setting here as I type. The wife says I'm the only person she's ever seen that can drink coffee just before bedtime and go in and sleep like a baby.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Careful, you all might gimme a complex and I'll haveta start taking drugs.


no need for any drugs as long as we have your seeds.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> Hey, how about we try some* " class"*


Most of us here on the derailer thread have done got our deploma's and gradgiated 6th grade and got our xtended edumacations in the school of hard knocks. We even got our very own eesteamed attournie, a private investagater and one of them there sikiatrist(mind Doctor) guys in our midst. We ain't a holdin no dagburn schools and havin to go to no 'class ' in this here derailer thread!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey All ITS BEDTIME!! NO MORE TAlKY..


----------



## fastwater

Nighty night my derailer derelicts!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

What? Do y'all live in Mayberry? Did they roll up the sidewalks at 7:30 pm?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> What? Do y'all live in Mayberry? Did they roll up the sidewalks at 7:30 pm?


Hey do you want me to bring you a glass of water so you can keep talkin??..lol..


----------



## Lazy 8

Nah, I'll just go hit the seedforums.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey do you want me to bring you a glass of water so you can keep talkin??..lol..


Maybe a candy bar and some nachos.


----------



## Burkcarp1

All you guys are a riot thanks for the entertainment it's a blast for the winter blues...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Most of us here on the derailer thread have done got our deploma's and gradgiated 6th grade and got our xtended edumacations in the school of hard knocks. We even got our very own eesteamed attournie, a private investagater and one of them there sikiatrist(mind Doctor) guys in our midst. We ain't a holdin no dagburn schools and havin to go to no 'class ' in this here derailer thread!


i little but let you know i went 2 weeks in the 7th grade before i messed up my feet playing basketball in shos that were a little to small.



fastwater said:


> Maybe a candy bar and some nachos.


maybe some roasted seeds over an open fire.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Maybe a candy bar and some nachos.


Don't forget now, I have seeds coming out my....
All heirloom...


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i little but let you know i went 2 weeks in the 7th grade before i messed up my feet playing basketball in shos that were a little to small.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe some roasted seeds over an open fire.
> sherman


See there...uncle Sherm passed us all up.
And them seeds sure wont be chestnuts roastin on an open fire.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> i little but let you know i went 2 weeks in the 7th grade before i messed up my feet playing basketball in shos that were a little to small.
> 
> What a coincidence, 7th grade was the best 2 years of my life.


----------



## Lazy 8

Did you sleepy-heads go to beddy-bye?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you sleepy-heads go to beddy-bye?


JUst got off the phone with ST.
Gettin ready to go nighty night..0400 comes a bit early.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> JUst got off the phone with ST.
> Gettin ready to go nighty night..0400 comes a bit early.


Restoring ma boat???


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Restoring ma boat???


You know it!
Some of the aluminum got so hot in the fire that it turned a deep v into a John boat. But just as soon as I can gather up enough Bud Light cans,we'll have her lookin good as new.Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

At least 2 cases


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> At least 2 cases


Thanks for the donation ST.
540 more cases and we should be able to make her float again...at least for a little while.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Thanks for the donation ST.
> 540 more cases and we should be able to make her float again...at least for a little while.


Dilly - Dilly


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Dilly - Dilly


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you sleepy-heads go to beddy-bye?


will be going to bed after criminal minds goes off. will be getting up around 4:30 of 5:00 am. just having a hard time staying in bed any later most of the time.



fastwater said:


> You know it!
> Some of the aluminum got so hot in the fire that it turned a deep v into a John boat. But just as soon as I can gather up enough Bud Light cans,we'll have her lookin good as new.Hope you don't mind.


there was a time i could have supplied all the cans you need. not so much any more. maybe 2 bud lights per yr with a couple of meals.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Restoring ma boat???


Hate to tell you getting ur hopes up an all but I really think you'll b shore fishin a long time yet...


----------



## sherman51

up at 4:00 back in bed at 4:30 back up at 6:00 sure felt good to sleep in, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Just for the sake of going off topic, I'm playing around with a project to make a set of short legs for my Weber kettle. This involves 3/4-inch EMT steel conduit and a tube cutter. I'm not done yet but this gives you an idea of what I'm after.










This puts the rim at 21 inches high (stock height is 29). I want it to be a convenient height for someone sitting in a chair, kind of like an end table to a sofa.

I've painted those legs a very dark gray since that pic. I plan to get some black rubber crutch tips.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Just for the sake of going off topic, I'm playing around with a project to make a set of short legs for my Weber kettle. This involves 3/4-inch EMT steel conduit and a tube cutter. I'm not done yet but this gives you an idea of what I'm after.
> 
> View attachment 258835
> 
> 
> This puts the rim at 21 inches high (stock height is 29). I want it to be a convenient height for someone sitting in a chair, kind of like an end table to a sofa.
> 
> I've painted those legs a very dark gray since that pic. I plan to get some black rubber crutch tips.


how can you go off topic on this thread? its all about being off topic.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Just for the sake of going off topic, I'm playing around with a project to make a set of short legs for my Weber kettle. This involves 3/4-inch EMT steel conduit and a tube cutter. I'm not done yet but this gives you an idea of what I'm after.
> 
> View attachment 258835
> 
> 
> This puts the rim at 21 inches high (stock height is 29). I want it to be a convenient height for someone sitting in a chair, kind of like an end table to a sofa.
> 
> I've painted those legs a very dark gray since that pic. I plan to get some black rubber crutch tips.


Yea, speaking of your grill improvement, did I tell you about my supply chain idea with my seed business? I'll give you a hint, it involves Uber and autonomous electric vehicles.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Just for the sake of going off topic, I'm playing around with a project to make a set of short legs for my Weber kettle. This involves 3/4-inch EMT steel conduit and a tube cutter. I'm not done yet but this gives you an idea of what I'm after.
> 
> View attachment 258835
> 
> 
> This puts the rim at 21 inches high (stock height is 29). I want it to be a convenient height for someone sitting in a chair, kind of like an end table to a sofa.
> 
> I've painted those legs a very dark gray since that pic. I plan to get some black rubber crutch tips.


How dare you go off topic s_a!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Where in the Sam Hill is everybody? I go out and get the early bird special down at the Blue Moon Diner with Sweet Pea Lou and come back and this place is a ghost town.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in the Sam Hill is everybody? I go out and get the early bird special down at the Blue Moon Diner with Sweet Pea Lou and come back and this place is a ghost town.


I'm here.........


----------



## ress

I'am grilling a big ol steak for the wife and boys. Goin to be a good 4 days coming up.


----------



## Lazy 8

Geez, at least everybody ain't in bed like Papaw Fastwawa, Papaw Shermie and Papaw Tommy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in the Sam Hill is everybody? I go out and get the early bird special down at the Blue Moon Diner with Sweet Pea Lou and come back and this place is a ghost town.


Were sleeping. Dreaming of new boats


----------



## Burkcarp1

We All's getting ready to go nite nite soon. Did you get your boat yet? Or do you just have to dream about it.????


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> We All's getting ready to go nite nite soon. Did you get your boat yet? Or do you just have to dream about it.????


https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/my-new-ride.325196/


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/my-new-ride.325196/


You gonna swipe Clark's ride?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm must be sleeping cause he would have chimed in by now


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Were sleeping. Dreaming of new boats


Workin OT on Mr Lazy's boat. 
Collecting these cans is a hard job but were gettin er done.


----------



## scioto_alex

I went to sleep after cooking a chicken dinner for the three of us, now I'm up again at 2:00. Somewhere bars are closing and cops are waiting but I'm not there.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sherm must be sleeping cause he would have chimed in by now


i have to have my beauty rest to preserve my good looks. but its morning now and im here.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think Lazy is finally sleeping now


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I think Lazy is finally sleeping now


I think you are right BC1.
Seems lazy has got his nights and days mixed up.
Roho 'the amorous rooster' is gonna straighten all that business out when we all crash uncle Sherms new camper for a week or three. Roho starts soundin off just before first light for a reason. He thinks that whoever stays in the sack after he sounds off belongs to him and they usually end up with a tat that says "property of Roho".


----------



## sherman51

it'll be fun with the rooster down on dale hollow when were doing our fishing all night for walleye and white bass up the east fork of the obey river. but we need to get down there pretty soon for the walleye. that rooster will wake up the whole neighborhood around the camper while were still out fishing. he'll be waitin at the door with his tat gun just waitin for us to go to sleep.

i know most of you say those white bass are no good to eat. but we keep them alive and fillet them out while they are still alive then trim the red off the back side. fry them up while they are still floppin in the trash. i tell you you'd never guess they are white bass.

any of you guys fish the Maumee river run?? i use to try it a couple times a yr but gave it up some yrs ago.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Shoot, I had to kick the rooster awake this morning.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1

This what we have to look forward to....right?


----------



## sherman51

I've still got 8 teeth left and im going to keep them as long as i can.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ya think the guy that kicked the amorous Rooster awake this morning already went to bed???


----------



## Lazy 8

Nah, he just got back from the early bird special. Waz up yall?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 258901
> This what we have to look forward to....right?


You know BC, we start out in life in diapers and I'm fairly certain that before we kick the bucket, we'll be in diapers again. Funny how life circles around.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Shermy must went to bed with the amorous rooster again..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, he just got back from the early bird special. Waz up yall?


Goodnoght


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey. Fastwater is in hiding.....he ran out a beer cans


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey. Fastwater is in hiding.....he ran out a beer cans


That's what I thought.pry down at the bar looking for more.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> That's what I thought.pry down at the bar looking for more.


Hope he stays away from the strohes


----------



## G.lock

I been drinking Crown lately, wonder if I can build a glass boat?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G.lock said:


> I been drinking Crown lately, wonder if I can build a glass boat?


It will sink


----------



## Burkcarp1

Do they even make strohs anymore??....


----------



## G.lock

Saugeye Tom said:


> It will sink


I'm pretty sure any boat I build will sink!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Cocka dootle doooo.... still sleeping??


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Shermy must went to bed with the amorous rooster again..


your absolutely right. i exersized my right to get as much sleep as i wanted. went to bed at 10:00 then got up for a few trips to the bathroom then slept in till 7:00 this morning. ain't it wonderful.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Hope he stays away from the strohes


man that brings back some memories. use to buy it by the case. loved there commercials back in the day. 
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey. Fastwater is in hiding.....he ran out a beer cans


Didn't he say something about him and The Puddin heading out to Vegas and something about the Elvis Chapel of Love?


----------



## ress

Some fine sippin.


----------



## scioto_alex

give it a minute to get going


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Cocka dootle doooo.... still sleeping??


You just reminded me of an old joke....
What's the difference between a rooster and a prostitute?
A rooster says "Cocka doodle do" and a prostitute says
"Any ____ will do"


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 259006


comn u no tht lsngege


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 259006


Wuts rong wit mi sine?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Is this the kind you guys use?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 259012
> Is this the kind you guys use?


Wth is that


----------



## Saugeye Tom

nighty night uncle Lazy


----------



## G.lock

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 259012
> Is this the kind you guys use?


i buy the large economy size, its surprising how fast you use it up!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> nighty night uncle Lazy


Where in the Sam Hill am everybody? Wakey wakey, hands off sna.....


----------



## fastwater

Happy Easter all!
He has risen...


----------



## Snakecharmer

G.lock said:


> i buy the large economy size, its surprising how fast you use it up!


Maybe you ought to turn your blinkers off...I see you going down the interstate with the turn signal on.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Happy Easter all!
> He has risen...


He is risen indeed.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Happy Easter all!
> He has risen...


Amen!


----------



## scioto_alex

I have a pork shoulder to grind for sausage patties this morning. I clock in at noon.

I like the basic sage seasoning by itself but it also makes a good base for turning the flavor toward something Italian or Mexican. I make patties with a press so it's easy to either crumble them up or else make little meatballs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

happy Easter....


----------



## ress

I won a million dollars last night in the lottery!!! April fools.....


----------



## scioto_alex

Pork, rosemary and sage


----------



## scioto_alex

The Chop-Rite #10 purrs on the coarse plate


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Didn't he say something about him and The Puddin heading out to Vegas and something about the Elvis Chapel of Love?


Hey lazy your boat will be ready when....


----------



## Lazy 8

Glory Hallelujah, He has Risen indeed!


Poor Uncle Timbo....guess I'll take my seeds an mosey on down the road.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 259012
> Is this the kind you guys use?


that stuff is good but i like the synthetic myself. the synthetic gives you more blinks faster.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> that stuff is good but i like the synthetic myself. the synthetic gives you more blinks faster.
> sherman


How many miles per gallon do u get???


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> How many miles per gallon do u get???


Surely you meant "how many 'blinks' per gallon do u get"...as everyone knows using regular blinker fluid versus synthetic blinker fluid only affects the number of blinks per gallon. Not miles per gallon.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Surely you meant "how many 'blinks' per gallon do u get"...as everyone knows using regular blinker fluid versus synthetic blinker fluid only affects the number of blinks per gallon. Not miles per gallon.


You are correct. my bad


----------



## sherman51

is anyone else having problems with ogf forum or is it just me??
Sherman


----------



## ress

Not here. Using phone and desk top today.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> is anyone else having problems with ogf forum or is it just me??
> Sherman


none here on a lap top hp....


----------



## G.lock

I-pad is good also.


----------



## fastwater

I-pad good also.


----------



## Burkcarp1

No problems here.


----------



## sherman51

i guess its just me. but where is everybody this morning? im up and no morning posts. crazy/lazy where are you?
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

He's asseeeppppiiinnn


----------



## Burkcarp1

So you musta kicked the rooster awake this morning huh???


----------



## scioto_alex

Nah they just got sprayed.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Whaaaaa.....you all no watch the big game?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Whaaaaa.....you all no watch the big game?


Who won???


----------



## Lazy 8

Just coming up on halftime. Villanova 37, Michigan 28


----------



## fastwater

Won't be able to stay up and watch it but Hope them Mich boys can pull it off.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Won't be able to stay up and watch it but Hope them Mich boys can pull it off.


They led most of the first part. Then Nova got their MOJO going. It's gonna be a good 2nd half.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Won't be able to stay up and watch it but Hope them Mich boys can pull it off.


Not looking good for MI. 44 - 30, Nova.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Not looking good for MI. 44 - 30, Nova.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> View attachment 259170


but like all good things it must come to the end.
sherman


----------



## Workingman

Underdog or not..... I can't find myself rooting for Michigan. Wait... How long between oil changes? Conventional or synthetic????!


----------



## Lazy 8

79 - 62....Villanova.
I went full synthetic. Mobil One. Every 6,000 miles


----------



## Workingman

I was reading your original post of this thread, that's what started all this madness!! Owl poo shortly following! Haha. You guys aren't right!!


----------



## sherman51

Workingman said:


> I was reading your original post of this thread, that's what started all this madness!! Owl poo shortly following! Haha. You guys aren't right!!


never another oil change with 0w30 owl poo.




Lazy 8 said:


> 79 - 62....Villanova.
> I went full synthetic. Mobil One. Every 6,000 miles


what do you think about mobil 1 annual synthetic? change once a yr and done.
sherman


----------



## T-180

Oil change not to exceed 7500 miles regardless (IMO) or Lazy derailing 10 posts, whichever comes first. 
Now, if you carry plastic handguns, let someone else change your oil so you don't break a nail !!


----------



## Burkcarp1

T-180 said:


> Oil change not to exceed 7500 miles regardless (IMO) or Lazy derailing 10 posts, whichever comes first.
> Now, if you carry plastic handguns, let someone else change your oil so you don't break a nail !!


Lazy Derailing will come first.. Might be changing oil every couple days.. would be expensive


----------



## Lazy 8

what do you think about mobil 1 annual synthetic? change once a yr and done.
sherman[/QUOTE]

Sherm, I know a lot of guys who do just that. Is it a newer vehicle or older, because if newer, you might be voiding a warranty.
If you do try it, I'd change the oil filter at least twice and add oil accordingly.


----------



## scioto_alex

Back in the 60s my parents had a neighbor who got a new Lincoln every year, and never changed the oil. Their reasoning: "My car serves me, I don't serve the car."

In the OSU landscape shop, they leased Ford tractors for two years, and they never changed the oil. I did my own oil change on my tractor once just to get better torque, and some of the CWA union guys started grumbling about filing a grievance over that.

At the store where I'm working now, some of the push mowers supposedly never need an oil change. Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## Lazy 8

T-180 said:


> Oil change not to exceed 7500 miles regardless (IMO) or Lazy derailing 10 posts, whichever comes first.
> Now, if you carry plastic handguns, let someone else change your oil so you don't break a nail !!


Ha! I love it! I can't help myself when derailing, but I sure can when it comes to, just saying no to plastic guns!


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Back in the 60s my parents had a neighbor who got a new Lincoln every year, and never changed the oil. Their reasoning: "My car serves me, I don't serve the car."
> 
> In the OSU landscape shop, they leased Ford tractors for two years, and they never changed the oil. I did my own oil change on my tractor once just to get better torque, and some of the CWA union guys started grumbling about filing a grievance over that.
> 
> At the store where I'm working now, some of the push mowers supposedly never need an oil change. Not sure what's up with that.


And I'm old school on changing oil. My last vehicle was a Suburban and I used conventional. I changed that every 3,000 miles. I got 268,000 miles on her before I sold her and she's still on the road today. My Dad always taught me that oil AND lubricants in general, are cheaper than wrenches.


----------



## scioto_alex

I was given a Honda minivan from an owner who neglected and abused it and I have no idea how long that oil has been in it. When I first checked it, there was nothing on the dipstick. I added oil and what showed on the dipstick was dark.

But the engine runs well and doesn't smoke. I'll give it an oil change but what it really needs is a transmission; the overdrive doesn't engage and I have to drive it in D3. I'll gamble the price of a tranny flush to see if that fixes it.


----------



## sherman51

a friend of mine bought an old chevy wagon for 100.00 with 110,000 miles and had never had an oil change. it ran great and did good until he took it out on the road at higher rpm's. then the oil pressure would drop. he took the valve pans off and all the return ports was stopped up. he took a drill and cleaned the ports and that fixed the oil pressure problem. he drove it for a few yrs then sold it for 600.00.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I got a 1980 Pontiac Phoenix from my grandfather, with that "Iron Duke" inline 4. I pulled the valve cover and there was about 1/2 inch of thick black sludge covering everything.

But that was nothing compared to the distributor seizing and shaving all the teeth off the timing gear. Had to rent an engine lift for that fix.

One of many 1980s GM cars you never see on the road anymore.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Nearly all new mowers are fuel injected so oil stays very clean. Thats how they start on the first or second pull. I change the oil once a year in that machine.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

so have the egg prices went up yet??


----------



## G.lock

There's a bunch a walleye eggs swimming round for free.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> so have the egg prices went up yet??


Must have! 
Fella at work that sells them just went from $2.50 to $3.00 a dozen. 
I told him that the Easter bunny was gonna slap the taste out his mouth.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Must have!
> Fella at work that sells them just went from $2.50 to $3.00 a dozen.
> I told him that the Easter bunny was gonna slap the taste out his mouth.


I'm late getting my eggs pickled for Easter. BUT, better late than never? Did any of y'all pickle any eggs with beets? Yummy.
And Fastwawa, these thangs are so gud you'll wanna smack mama.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm late getting my eggs pickled for Easter. BUT, better late than never? Did any of y'all pickle any eggs with beets? Yummy.
> And Fastwawa, these thangs are so gud you'll wanna smack mama.


Hmmm...those gotta be the best pickled eggs ever to make ya wanna smack mama. Mama will cross your I's and dot your T's for ya....and then there's that little 38 special she's prone to have in her apron pocket that she's not afraid to make bark.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I got a 1980 Pontiac Phoenix from my grandfather, with that "Iron Duke" inline 4. I pulled the valve cover and there was about 1/2 inch of thick black sludge covering everything.
> 
> But that was nothing compared to the distributor seizing and shaving all the teeth off the timing gear. Had to rent an engine lift for that fix.
> 
> One of many 1980s GM cars you never see on the road anymore.


been there done that. i bought an old 72 ford off my father n law that was broke down. pulled the distributor and the teeth was gone. bought a new gear and put it back in. tried to start the motor but it just stripped the new gear. pulled the oil pump and the pan was full of pieces of valve seals that had came apart. the pick up on the oil pump was blocked with those pieces. replaced the pump cleaned the pan and pick up screen and replaced the valve seals. tried again but no going. the teeth on the cam was broken. it had a 351 motor and no one i knew had a cam for a 351. but one friend had a cam for a 302. put it in and wired the motor for a 302. drove it for yrs after that. the first time we changed plugs we rewired for a 351. motor wouldn't run for crap. then my friend remembered it had a 302 cam in it.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, you were and prolly still are, shadetree mechanics at the FINEST! That is unless you were a mechanic by trade?
I remember back in the 70's, a friend of mine, who was a mechanic, bought an AMC Javelin off a used car lot for cheap because it wouldn't run right. He found 2 plug wires were crossed. That thing ran great after that.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, you were and prolly still are, shadetree mechanics at the FINEST! That is unless you were a mechanic by trade?
> I remember back in the 70's, a friend of mine, who was a mechanic, bought an AMC Javelin off a used car lot for cheap because it wouldn't run right. He found 2 plug wires were crossed. That thing ran great after that.


i worked with a guy that also owned a small car lot that wasn't doing so good so he took a job for the insurance and extra money. he bought a group of cars from a dealer. i bought an old bobcat for 50.00 that run pretty good didn't smoke or rattle. got it home and checked the oil. didn't get anything on the dip stick. added 2 quarts of oil and started the motor. it smoked so bad you couldn't see the road behind the car. ended up buying a used motor and put it in. headed to work in it and flames started coming out around the hood. my brother n law had put the rubber gas line on but didn't tighten the clamp. it made it about 10 blocks from my house before it caught fire. got the hood up and put the fire out. had to replace some of the wiring but it ran good after that.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Linda's son has a Ford F350 dually that was a trailer puller for a race team. It has headers, so it's a bit loud, but it definitely sounds like it's not on the OEM cam. At idle, it sort of burbles.

I think it's a 460 CID. It can burn gas. He says "It costs me $20 to go anywhere."


----------



## sherman51

i have an 01 f350 superduty crew cab duelly that gets 12 mpg highway when empty and less in town.

i once had a 62 ford galaxy with a 406 3 deuces that was built for drag racing had 411 gears and 4 speed. i would buy gas on one side of town drive across town and circle the drive in restaurant a few times and id have to buy gas to get back across town. 
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

In 1979 in Arizona I got a ride with someone in a F350 and we could pretty much watch the gas gauge needle move. He switched gas tanks while on the roll.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> i have an 01 f350 superduty crew cab duelly that gets 12 mpg highway when empty and less in town.
> 
> i once had a 62 ford galaxy with a 406 3 deuces that was built for drag racing had 411 gears and 4 speed. i would buy gas on one side of town drive across town and circle the drive in restaurant a few times and id have to buy gas to get back across town.
> sherman


That's like a friend of mine with a 427 big block. He likes to say, it passes everything but the gas station!


----------



## ress

Brother in law has a old wood boat with twin chryslers. It cost him 175 bucks to go from Port Clinton and around South Bass Is.and back. It stays in the slip most of the time! I drive a 2001 Ram 1500 4x4 and no matter what I do I get 11 miles per gallon. Still cheaper that buying a new truck at 48k...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Eyes will play tricks on you with this


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> That's like a friend of mine with a 427 big block. He likes to say, it passes everything but the gas station!


I've got the 6.8 liter v-10 in mine. it has all the power and torque needed to tow but it sucks the gas down like a waterfalls. i don't know just what the tank hold but I've put over 31 gallon in it a time or 2.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

2 1/2" of rain here yesterday flooded my pole barn. water is still standing in the floor.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I dated a woman who had a 28-foot Marinette on Indian Lake, it had two Chrysler 360s. According to her it belonged to a guy who had it configured for Cumberland but he lost it in a cocaine bust in the 1980s.

I wonder if that boat is still out there.

I had a friend, now passed away, who had a cabin on Sycamore Island which was not an island and had no sycamores. Those were days of vodka and spar-fighting and a very obnoxious noisy rattling heater. 

I had a good laugh when I told him the eggs in the refrigerator were rotten and he threw them at the trees in the back yard. He was a good shot. 

But it was really nasty when we went there after the power had been out, and the deer meat in the freezer thawed and poured blood down into the fridge for a few weeks. It did not smell good.


----------



## G.lock

scioto_alex said:


> In 1979 in Arizona I got a ride with someone in a F350 and we could pretty much watch the gas gauge needle move. He switched gas tanks while on the roll.


Was that a flatbed Ford in Winslow Arizona?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I have a 2017 ford f-150 with 7200 miles 5.0 gas engine. im averaging 21.4 mpg a week...since i bought the truck 5 months ago the overall mpg is 19.7 hooorah!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 259283


That show is a purdy truck.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, you were and prolly still are, shadetree mechanics at the FINEST! That is unless you were a mechanic by trade?
> I remember back in the 70's, a friend of mine, who was a mechanic, bought an AMC Javelin off a used car lot for cheap because it wouldn't run right. He found 2 plug wires were crossed. That thing ran great after that.


Javelins were one of my dream cars...Body style way before its time....Counterbalanced by the Pacer I guess...


----------



## fiveeyes

Yes.. the flatbed is still there. Came thru Winslow on Monday.


----------



## Snakecharmer

What's the craziest thing you have done?
One of my stupidest things was when I was in MP school at Fort Augusta Georgia in 1973. Two other guys and I decided to hitch hike from the base to Disney World....410 miles each way....3 day weekend....No cell phones, all we had was a map and a thumb....After about a hour we caught a ride ( how many people want to pick up three guys?), it was a good ride I think it was all the way to Jacksonville. The guy gave us a phone number and said if we could be back to Jacksonville by 4:00 Monday he would give us a ride to the base....Took us all day Saturday to hitch to Orlando. Slept the night on a picnic table at a roadside reststop...Figured we were safe from snakes sleeping on the table. Next day made it to Disneyworld and checked it out. Think we spent another night on a table but not sure now. Got a ride in the bed of a pickup truck with chicken cages, feathers, and some blood, from 2 black men. We were hoping the blood was from chickens and not people. Had another couple rides and somehow we made to a pickup point and were able to catch our ride back to the base. If we didn't get back in time, we could have been charged with being AWOL.... So many things could have gone wrong but it all worked out... It was my 1st and only hitch hiking experience....Now you could just UBER you way....


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, that was many moons ago. Kinda felt like nothing could of gone wrong back then. Invincible. These days you can't even trust a fart.


----------



## G.lock

Craziest thing I ever did.
Back in 69or70 a couple friends and I heard about a party in the country. We crashed a party and found out our hosts were a biker gang, the Barbarians.
They actually were cool with us and we all had a good time.
Sometimes I wonder how I lived past 20 years old.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, that was many moons ago. Kinda felt like nothing could of gone wrong back then. Invincible. *These days you can't even trust a fart*.


I think that's what got Uncle Shermie in trouble with his shorts..


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have a 2017 ford f-150 with 7200 miles 5.0 gas engine. im averaging 21.4 mpg a week...since i bought the truck 5 months ago the overall mpg is 19.7 hooorah!!!!


trucks now are made to get much better gas mileage. but i cant afford a new truck, i spend all my money on gas for the old one.




Snakecharmer said:


> I think that's what got Uncle Shermie in trouble with his shorts..


nope it was any fart! i just couldn't hold it until i got in to the bathroom. i made it to the road side rest area and started walking in and lo and behold it just came out with me trying to hold it back. sometimes you just cant get mother nature to wait on you.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, that was pretty crappie. 
I said it before and here it comes again, we start out life in diapers, and at some point, when end up in them. And what's bad about that is that as we get OLD enough, somebody will have to help us out.


----------



## sherman51

going in for a heart cath on the 17th. keep me in your prayers everything works out ok. went in 2 yrs ago and got 2 stints in the widow maker. i have 5 total for now, I've been blessed with finding them before they caused a heart attack or stroke.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> going in for a heart cath on the 17th. keep me in your prayers everything works out ok. went in 2 yrs ago and got 2 stints in the widow maker. i have 5 total for now, I've been blessed with finding them before they caused a heart attack or stroke.
> sherman


Mr Brown...You will be fine!!! Tom


----------



## fiveeyes

Just returned home from AZ & SoCal...AARRRGH!!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wish you the best Sherm!!


----------



## ress

I have had many,many caths. Heck I've had 17 ablations too. While at OSU Ross Heart Center I had 13 in one event. Trust the doctors and pray for them to help you. God has given them a talent to help others.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> going in for a heart cath on the 17th. keep me in your prayers everything works out ok. went in 2 yrs ago and got 2 stints in the widow maker. i have 5 total for now, I've been blessed with finding them before they caused a heart attack or stroke.
> sherman


Shermie, you gotta come back. You haven't gotten you annual seed allotment.


----------



## Lazy 8

HEY! PK was on the, i'm tired of everybody asking me where I fish thread yesterday evening
PK, come on back buddy, we miss ya!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> going in for a heart cath on the 17th. keep me in your prayers everything works out ok. went in 2 yrs ago and got 2 stints in the widow maker. i have 5 total for now, *I've been blessed with finding them before they caused a heart attack or stroke.*
> sherman


Yes...you've been Blessed alright uncle Sherm. And to hear you say that you know you have been is a 'great' thing. Thank You for publicly stating that!
Will surely continue prayer for ya uncle Sherm.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

craziest thing Ive done? I joined the Derailers one time.


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> craziest thing Ive done? I joined the Derailers one time.



Great to hear from you PK!
May have been the craziest...but want you to know we sure did enjoy(and miss) your company. 
Also, want you to know that whilst you've been gone, crazy lazy has cut a few 'shines' and I've desperately needed your(and uncle Guido's) very effective investigative/persuasive skills...if'n you know what I mean.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Me and my old pal Crocodile Dundee went on a walkabout  I was watching the Sydney news one night and saw some guy that looked like Ernest T Bass in the pokey for trying to steal a boat. I thought nahhh...it couldnt be?


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Me and my old pal Crocodile Dundee went on a walkabout  I was watching the Sydney news one night and saw some guy that looked like Ernest T Bass in the pokey for trying to steal a boat. I thought nahhh...it couldnt be?


Well...you know what they say about ' if'n it walks like a duck and quacks like one'. Sooo...I'm bettin not only that it COULD have been him, prolly was.
Especially since he's so desperate for a boat that he somehow shanghaied my own attorney, Mr ST, and convinced him to order me to build Lazy yet another boat.
Of which I've been workin day and night to complete.

FWIW, lazy...boat is complete.
Just waitin for some of the Elmers glue to dry out so ST(main contributor of most of the building materials) and I can take her out for a test drive.
Pics to follow...


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Well...you know what they say about ' if'n it walks like a duck and quacks like one'. Sooo...I'm bettin not only that it COULD have been him, prolly was.
> Especially since he's so desperate for a boat that he somehow shanghaied my own attorney, Mr ST, and convinced him to order me to build Lazy yet another boat.
> Of which I've been workin day and night to complete.
> 
> FWIW, lazy...boat is complete.
> Just waitin for some of the Elmers glue to dry out so ST(main contributor of most of the building materials) and I can take her out for a test drive.
> Pics to follow...


You done building Lazy boat?? I got a bunch of pop n beer cans that i was saving for you. Even had some extra wood glue I was going to throw in for ya....


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> You done building Lazy boat?? I got a bunch of pop n beer cans that i was saving for you. Even had some extra wood glue I was going to throw in for ya....


Good lookin out BC.
Decided to build ole lazy something a lil extra special for all his trouble. Can surely use the extra building materials.


----------



## ress

Hey I have a few of those 24oz cans left in fridge from last summer. I bet they would make a great seat cover. Prolly croche some yarn around the edges to join them. You remember those from the 70's? I had a wide brim hat!!!


----------



## sherman51

welcome back pk, i never knew you was missing, just kidding, LOL. we missed you sumpin awful.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

PK, don't let the guys fool you, especially Fastwawa. Him an ST are in cahoots get me. They're after my seeds. They don't know where I keep em.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> OK, don't let the guys fool you, especially Fastwawa. Him an ST are in cahoots get me. They're after my seeds. They don't know where I keep em.


Nope...never again in this lifetime!!!
Gettin those seeds through the mail already gave me the misfortune of room'n with our good friend Bubba for a short period of time until my illustrious attorney ST Esq. came to my rescue. 
Don't want nuttin to do with them seeds!

Thanks for sendin them extra cans BC1.

And ress, I can use them old 24's...and if'n ya still have that cool wide brimmed hat and don't mind partin with it, send that along too. 
Ole lazy will surely be stylin when he steps in his new boat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Nope...never again in this lifetime!!!
> Gettin those seeds through the mail already gave me the misfortune of room'n with our good friend Bubba for a short period of time until my illustrious attorney ST Esq. came to my rescue.
> Don't want nuttin to do with them seeds!
> 
> Thanks for sendin them extra cans BC1.
> 
> And ress, I can use them old 24's...and if'n ya still have that cool wide brimmed hat and don't mind partin with it, send that along too.
> Ole lazy will surely be stylin when he steps in his new boat.


He may not be after them..... but as a attorney ,, i need samples


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Good lookin out BC.
> Decided to build ole lazy something a lil extra special for all his trouble. Can surely use the extra building materials.


I HAVE THE ITEMS REQUESTED MR WATER


----------



## PromiseKeeper

is this the one ress?


----------



## Workingman

That hat is awesome! I actually would love to have one! Takes me back to childhood. Need a macrame owl wall hanging with big wooden eyes to go with it!


----------



## Workingman

might have been some seeds involved with creating these!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> He may not be after them..... but as a attorney ,, i need samples


Hmm, all I need is a mailing addy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hmm, all I need is a mailing addy.


8880 chrty..... wait a minute,,I smell a setup


----------



## ress

PromiseKeeper said:


> View attachment 259411
> 
> is this the one ress?


Oh Man thats it!! Mine had a can brim but that thar is good nuff.. I think I threw it away in 86 when I got hitched. She said that thing aint goin in ma house !


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> 8880 chrty..... wait a minute,,I smell a setup


...and them there kinda smarts is what makes our very own illustrious attorney ST such a legend. Seems he has that special gift...a sixth sense if you will...to be able to, out of the clear blue, sniff out the fox way before that lil scoundrel gets into the henhouse.

ST, thanks for sendin the 'items' that was requested. 
Been burnin the midnight oil and that Extra project for lazy is almost complete. 
Supposed to be better weather by weeks end. We can meet to test drive Lazys new boat next weekend if'n your able. Will only be a short test drive(bout 5mins.)cause not sure how the Elmer's is gonna hold up and water is still too cold to go swimmin.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ...and them there kinda smarts is what makes our very own illustrious attorney ST such a legend. Seems he has that special gift...a sixth sense if you will...to be able to, out of the clear blue, sniff out the fox way before that lil scoundrel gets into the henhouse.
> 
> ST, thanks for sendin the 'items' that was requested.
> Been burnin the midnight oil and that Extra project for lazy is almost complete.
> Supposed to be better weather by weeks end. We can meet to test drive Lazys new boat next weekend if'n your able. Will only be a short test drive(bout 5mins.)cause not sure how the Elmer's is gonna hold up and water is still too cold to go swimmin.


You could always reinforce it by adding some scotch tape..


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ...and them there kinda smarts is what makes our very own illustrious attorney ST such a legend. Seems he has that special gift...a sixth sense if you will...to be able to, out of the clear blue, sniff out the fox way before that lil scoundrel gets into the henhouse.
> 
> ST, thanks for sendin the 'items' that was requested.
> Been burnin the midnight oil and that Extra project for lazy is almost complete.
> Supposed to be better weather by weeks end. We can meet to test drive Lazys new boat next weekend if'n your able. Will only be a short test drive(bout 5mins.)cause not sure how the Elmer's is gonna hold up and water is still too cold to go swimmin.


I've got some extra balsa wood if that would help?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> You could always reinforce it by adding some scotch tape..


no man, he should be using that thar flex tape. it would be unsinkable. or is that unthinkable, LOL.
sherman


----------



## G.lock

Burkcarp1 said:


> You could always reinforce it by adding some scotch tape..


Duct tape forever


----------



## ress

Like the ol sayin goes- sh-- floats!


----------



## fastwater

Thank you all for your suggestions as to what materials to use on this most important project.
We have to remember that this boat is for a very esteemed OGF brother and the author of the historical( or 'hysterical' if you prefer) thread. 

So all materials have/will be selected from the best possible products available. Some materials have even been custom designed.
Example...the Elmers glue that has been used is not just ordinary store bought Elmers glue. 
The Elmers has been carefully and scientifically modified and mixed with some secret (patent pending) formula of fish attractants so as the glue dissipates over time, the fish attractants will be slowly released each and every time lazy goes fishin.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions as to what materials to use on this most important project.
> We have to remember that this boat is for a very esteemed OGF brother and the author of the historical( or 'hysterical' if you prefer) thread.
> 
> So all materials have/will be selected from the best possible products available. Some materials have even been custom designed.
> Example...the Elmers glue that has been used is not just ordinary store bought Elmers glue.
> The Elmers has been carefully and scientifically modified and mixed with some secret (patent pending) formula of fish attractants so as the glue dissipates over time, the fish attractants will be slowly released each and every time lazy goes fishin.


give em a lil peek FW


----------



## G.lock

When you say best products available I have to ask best for who?
Its probably in everyone else's interest to use a water soluble glue


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> give em a lil peek FW


Will do...just as soon as the patent comes back for the hull design and the glue. Kinda wanted to wait till you and I test drove it so we could deliver her right away. That way in case 'lil' Kimmie the 'rocket man' is a watchen to Shanghai this one like he did the last one, you and I won't be held accountable again.
Should have hull/glue patent by day's end...maybe post a few pics tomorrow.
She's a beaut!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

I can't hardly wait to get a glimpse lazys new boat .... purty soon eh???


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I can't hardly wait to get a glimpse lazys new boat .... purty soon eh???


Yes sir BC!
Won't be long now. Just gotta take them pics from a clandestine location. Can't never tell what that lil fish stick eatin Commie mongrel over there in NoKo is doin. He may wanna heist this sleek, aerodynamic, ultra fast piece of art to try and figure out just how we went about mixin that fish attractant and Elmers together or to transport some of them Nukie bombs he's so proud of.
I sure hope lazy realizes the huge responsibility it's gonna be to own such a vessel as this.
She's purdy as a knew speckled pup.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes sir BC!
> Won't be long now. Just gotta take them pics from a clandestine location. Can't never tell what that lil fish stick eatin Commie mongrel over there in NoKo is doin. He may wanna heist this sleek, aerodynamic, ultra fast piece of art to try and figure out just how we went about mixin that fish attractant and Elmers together or to transport some of them Nukie bombs he's so proud of.
> I sure hope lazy realizes the huge responsibility it's gonna be to own such a vessel as this.
> She's purdy as a knew speckled pup.


i have the test drive pics sent em to you


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy, Unkle Guido called a while ago and wanted me to tell you he smells a skunk. If'n a new pair of concrete boots come with that boat then RUN!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> Lazy, Unkle Guido called a while ago and wanted me to tell you he smells a skunk. If'n a new pair of concrete boots come with that boat then RUN!


where the heck u been we was worried and i dont believe the walkabout..


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks PK. I smell the same skunk. A little Pepe Le Peu action. Oh FOSR?


----------



## Burkcarp1

St where you at ? This is a defamation lawsuit for fastwawa. Calling Fastwawa dishonest?? That just ain't right..hes . upstandin citizen..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> St where you at ? This is a defamation lawsuit for fastwawa. Calling Fastwawa dishonest?? That just ain't right..hes . upstandin citizen..


IM here compiling notes


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> IM here compiling notes


Hey, there's a time and a place for everything.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> St where you at ? This is a defamation lawsuit for fastwawa. Calling Fastwawa dishonest?? That just ain't right..hes . upstandin citizen..


I didn't say Fastwawa smelled like Pepe. I just said I smelled a polecat. Sue me for saying that? C'mon man. What's the world coming too?


----------



## ezbite




----------



## sherman51

smells like a polecat talks like a polecat ?????????????????
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> View attachment 259604


EZ - Are you up late or up early? Inquiring minds wanna know. You have to be careful over here cause anything's fair game. 
Do you have any lawyering experience?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


Did I miss something? Did he dump something at the front door?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

watch the bottom of the trailer Lazy


----------



## sherman51

3 more to go.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

2 more to go.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

only 1 more to go.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

YE HAW we just hit 3000 posts.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> EZ - Are you up late or up early? Inquiring minds wanna know. You have to be careful over here cause anything's fair game.
> Do you have any lawyering experience?


he (EZ ) is on my payroll


----------



## ezbite

I'm lurking on this thread, keeping a close eye on things...


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> I'm lurking on this thread, keeping a close eye on things...


That great news!!!
ST and I need all the help we can get.
Be extremely careful who ya fool with here EZ or you'll be dating Bubba before ya figure out how ya got moved into his state owned condo.


----------



## ress

These guys are good EZ. Million laughs! Or at least 3000+.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> That great news!!!
> ST and I need all the help we can get.
> Be extremely careful who ya fool with here EZ or you'll be dating Bubba before ya figure out how ya got moved into his state owned condo.



dating Bubba? isnt that the guys caring .45's gig?


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> dating Bubba? isnt that the guys caring .45's gig?


Hmmm...me thinks you may be lost.
This is the ' Derailer ' thread...for men and women
Not that sissy 9mm Glock thread for those that are...shall we say...a bit cornfused.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...me thinks you may be lost.
> This is the ' Derailer ' thread...for men and women
> Not that sissy 9mm Glock thread for those that are...shall we say...a bit cornfused.


Shameon on you, I may have to return your retainer fee.....you LOVE glocks


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Shameon on you, I may have to return your retainer fee.....you LOVE glocks


Guess I have to confess!
I may have one in there somewhere.


----------



## G.lock

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...me thinks you may be lost.
> This is the ' Derailer ' thread...for men and women
> Not that sissy 9mm Glock thread for those that are...shall we say...a bit cornfused.


Corn whiskey often leaves me cornfused.
Must be, my full size is a colt 1911 and my cc is a glock 33.


----------



## Lazy 8

EZ - don't let those yawns fool ya, theyz card carrying members of the Glocks R fer Sissys Club of America. 
Personally, I own 2.


----------



## Lazy 8

See what I mean EZ, they don't even have a rebutal. I'll bet you some night sights for your Glock, They're having one of those, Sissy Glock Haters of America meetings this morning. They tried to get me to join up. Offered me a new boat. Fastwawa was gonna build it himself. 
Nah, I don't trust them two cats as far as I could throw em...... which ain't very far.
I'm pretty sure ol ST bought his Lawyer certificate. 
Watch yourself.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Sherm, you'd better coach ole Lazy a bit. He's done bit just about every hand that ever did sumthin good for him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> See what I mean EZ, they don't even have a rebutal. I'll bet you some night sights for your Glock, They're having one of those, Sissy Glock Haters of America meetings this morning. They tried to get me to join up. Offered me a new boat. Fastwawa was gonna build it himself.
> Nah, I don't trust them two cats as far as I could throw em...... which ain't very far.
> I'm pretty sure ol ST bought his Lawyer certificate.
> Watch yourself.


SHAME ON YOU,, AND TO THINK i missed YOU WHEN YOU WERE awol


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Sherm, you'd better coach ole Lazy a bit. He's done bit just about every hand that ever did sumthin good for him.





Saugeye Tom said:


> SHAME ON YOU,, AND TO THINK i missed YOU WHEN YOU WERE awol


It's them dagburn seeds I tell ya!
He's got poor ole uncle Sherm hooked on em and Sherms just one step away from having to be pushed out in the sun and watered everyday!

Anyways, ST and I finally got to take Lazys new, one of a kind, cream puff of a boat for a little test drive. Boat surely performed much better than expected.
Here is a pic. of us blisterin the water:








Notice the wide brimmed hat ress sent.  It will go with the boat also.

Also...as promised...here's a pic of the added project we did for lazy.
Figured he needed somethin matchin his boat to pull it with:









Now...that's all the good stuff!!!

The bad is that whilst my esteemed attorney and I were out roadtestin this beaut of a boat, we opened her up paddlin as fast as we could.
Seems there was a 40mph speed limit on the lake. We got pulled over by lake patrol and they said we was goin 45.
I went to arguing with them and Mr ST ESQ. attorney at law ended up showin them two fellars his attorney credentials. He went and gave them one of his professional cards. When they found out who he was, they got really excited to meet him and let us off on the speedin ticket.
So the next thing I know, them fellars handed us a piece of paper wantin our autographs.
When I signed my autograph on my piece of paper, I handed that piece of paper back to that one patrol dude that started out talkin all
smart mouth about how fast we was goin. I told him next time he better know who he was talkin to before he got all smart mouth.
Well...he tore a piece of paper off the one I autographed and handed it back and told me I better read it.
Read the dagburn thing and it was one of them open container tickets. 
Told him we didn't have no open containers and he said the whole boat is made of open containers.

So...me and my esteemed attorney, Mr ST ESQ. are currently sittin in jail awaitin to see the judge. Boat and truck are in jail too.

Send help EZ!

Gonna need donations for bail $.


----------



## ress

I think that job took a lot of research.. That watercraft guy must have been impressed. I'll do my best rushing to get you help. I'll put the check in the mail today!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Looks like the elmers wood glue n scotch tape worked pretty good!! Man I bet lazys all excited!! Congrats Lazy on your new boat and truck...!! I need to hire Fastwawa to build me one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Looks like the elmers wood glue n scotch tape worked pretty good!! Man I bet lazys all excited!! Congrats Lazy on your new boat and truck...!! I need to hire Fastwawa to build me one.


I may have a prototype sittin around. testes her out last year


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> I think that job took a lot of research.. That watercraft guy must have been impressed. I'll do my best rushing to get you help. I'll put the check in the mail today!


Ress thank you for the bond money my services to you for 7 years! ( thats what the judge wanted to give us after fastwata whupped the guard. He gave him a undercooked bologna sammich)


----------



## fastwater

Yes, want to thank you also for the portion of the bond $ you sent ress.
Unfortunately it wasn't enough to get ST and I both out so we made a decision to get ST out so he could be on the outside helping to get the rest of the $ to get me out.
ST and I were talkin and we both thought that since all this was for lazy that he should fetch up the rest of the $.

Only gonna be $5000 more dollars to get me out.
Then another $1000 to get that one of a kind boat and truck out of jail.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy musta went ta bed the same time as Sherms rooster ....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

LAZY.. I NEED THE MONEY


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Fastwata just realized his attorney has skipped town...


----------



## ress

I bet if Lazy could or would sell some of those seeds he could bail everything out and be on the water this weekend


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> Fastwata just realized his attorney has skipped town...
> 
> View attachment 259715


Ok.. shame on you.....but I may be persuaded


----------



## Lazy 8

Nope, just got home. The boat looks SWEET! But where's the Poop Deck? Thanks guys. Why did I EVER doubt you???
ST, I'm gonna have a seed sell. Anybody out there in OGFville wanting some *MAGIC* *SEEDS*....I'm yer man. We gotta bust ST outta the pokie.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> It's them dagburn seeds I tell ya!
> He's got poor ole uncle Sherm hooked on em and Sherms just one step away from having to be pushed out in the sun and watered everyday!
> 
> Anyways, ST and I finally got to take Lazys new, one of a kind, cream puff of a boat for a little test drive. Boat surely performed much better than expected.
> Here is a pic. of us blisterin the water:
> View attachment 259693
> 
> Notice the wide brimmed hat ress sent.  It will go with the boat also.
> 
> Also...as promised...here's a pic of the added project we did for lazy.
> Figured he needed somethin matchin his boat to pull it with:
> View attachment 259694
> 
> 
> Now...that's all the good stuff!!!
> 
> The bad is that whilst my esteemed attorney and I were out roadtestin this beaut of a boat, we opened her up paddlin as fast as we could.
> Seems there was a 40mph speed limit on the lake. We got pulled over by lake patrol and they said we was goin 45.
> I went to arguing with them and Mr ST ESQ. attorney at law ended up showin them two fellars his attorney credentials. He went and gave them one of his professional cards. When they found out who he was, they got really excited to meet him and let us off on the speedin ticket.
> So the next thing I know, them fellars handed us a piece of paper wantin our autographs.
> When I signed my autograph on my piece of paper, I handed that piece of paper back to that one patrol dude that started out talkin all
> smart mouth about how fast we was goin. I told him next time he better know who he was talkin to before he got all smart mouth.
> Well...he tore a piece of paper off the one I autographed and handed it back and told me I better read it.
> Read the dagburn thing and it was one of them open container tickets.
> Told him we didn't have no open containers and he said the whole boat is made of open containers.
> 
> So...me and my esteemed attorney, Mr ST ESQ. are currently sittin in jail awaitin to see the judge. Boat and truck are in jail too.
> 
> Send help EZ!
> 
> Gonna need donations for bail $.


Fastwawa - you slay me brotha, you just dag gone slay me. 
Open container my patutey.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Let's do a quick review.... the seeds are what started all the trouble and now they are going to fix everything? I must be missing something??


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## G.lock

PromiseKeeper said:


> Let's do a quick review.... the seeds are what started all the trouble and now they are going to fix everything? I must be missing something??


This is kinda like a Trailer Park Boys episode.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

They shore'nuff remind me of Badwater, Unkie Shemp and HogeyeTom


----------



## scioto_alex

To engage their services, you must first make arrangements with our attentive and energetic Customer Service Representatives.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

ress and burkcarp1????


----------



## Burkcarp1

Preach oooonnn!!! You nailed it 


PromiseKeeper said:


> ress and burkcarp1????


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


As ol TOMMY BOY once said, I'll bet that leaves a mark.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwta you still in the pokey?? Or did ST bail you out with Lazys seed money??


----------



## ress

I wish I had some of them seeds a month or so ago, I woulda fer sure gone into that seed trade show in Toledo. :> Now for bail money I bet I could find a item or two around here to take to a flea market to sell. Maybe a couple old ty-dy shirts from the 80's could bring a few bucks. Or better yet I have a pair of hemostats that have some ware on em that would bring big money! In the bottom draw of a cabinet in the shed I know there are some old glass boonsfarm bottles that are rare.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> To engage their services, you must first make arrangements with our attentive and energetic Customer Service Representatives.
> 
> View attachment 259785


that looks a lot like bubba's sons boobay and bubberette. sweetwater will be in big doo doo if bubba finds out he's in the pokey and his friends are postin pictures of his favorite young'uns.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwta you still in the pokey?? Or did ST bail you out with Lazys seed money??


Thanks for all the concern and all the many efforts to come up with the bail $. Especially ress saying he would part with that high $ antique Boones Farm bottle...means the world to me.
But my ever so loyal attorney ST, that would never abandon me no matter the persuasion, used his mighty clout to get me sprung at 1400 today. 
Could have left then but I heard they were servin boiled spam, green beans and some of them half mixed up powdered mashed tatters for dinner at 1800. Not gonna miss all that fine chow so not leavin till about 1900. 

ST is gonna talk to lazy about gettin the $ to get his classic new boat and matchin truck out of jail. Don't think them ole boys that got that one of a kind rig locked up are gonna want to do no seed tradin to get her out.


----------



## G.lock

Hope you get your boat and truck before they take them to the recycling center, that aluminum is tempting.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Thanks for all the concern and all the many efforts to come up with the bail $. Especially ress saying he would part with that high $ antique Boones Farm bottle...means the world to me.
> But my ever so loyal attorney ST, that would never abandon me no matter the persuasion, used his mighty clout to get me sprung at 1400 today.
> Could have left then but I heard they were servin boiled spam, green beans and some of them half mixed up powdered mashed tatters for dinner at 1800. Not gonna miss all that fine chow so not leavin till about 1900.
> 
> ST is gonna talk to lazy about gettin the $ to get his classic new boat and matchin truck out of jail. Don't think them ole boys that got that one of a kind rig locked up are gonna want to do no seed tradin to get her out.


Theyll take some of them there Lazy seeds n they won't even notice that the rig is gone.. Just give em a whiff n they won't care what happens.. Just ask Sherm


----------



## Saugeye Tom

as Jim Stafford once said Kinda handy...take a trip an never leave the farm


----------



## ress

Ifin yall can find the end of this thred som day I'll be fixin to shed a tear.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Ifin yall can find the end of this thred som day I'll be fixin to shed a tear.


No end in sight


----------



## ress

X2


----------



## G.lock

This thread is a national treasure, if some fool were to mess up I hope the powers that be would just delete the offending post.


----------



## ress

Bob


----------



## ress

I'll paint a picture of some trees to auction off to help with the bail.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> I'll paint a picture of some trees to auction off to help with the bail.


And shadows...don't forget the shadows


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> And shadows...don't forget the shadows


Don't forget to include Fastwawa and Bubba having a good ol time.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Don't forget to include Fastwawa and Bubba having a good ol time.


Now wait just a dagburn minute!!!
Isn't there any respect left in this world anymore???
What roomies do in the privacy of their own cell should stay in the cell.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Now wait just a dagburn minute!!!
> Isn't there any respect left in this world anymore???
> What roomies do in the privacy of their own cell should stay in the cell.


yeah give the man a little respect here. i mean after all there both consenting adults. with emphasis on consenting.
sherman


----------



## ress

fastwater said:


> Now wait just a dagburn minute!!!
> Isn't there any respect left in this world anymore???
> What roomies do in the privacy of their own cell should stay in the cell.


Just painted that picture in my head now I have to start my whole day with it.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Just painted that picture in my head now I have to start my whole day with it.


You're welcome and owe me for that one.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Now wait just a dagburn minute!!!
> Isn't there any respect left in this world anymore???
> What roomies do in the privacy of their own cell should stay in the cell.


Working on getting you and the Bub outta there. Thinking about baking you a brownie cake with a file in it.


----------



## scioto_alex

I've been playing with seeds, too. These two guys are Pequin pepper seeds that sprouted last month in a flower pot.










These pots have seeds from store-bought Manzano peppers, and something came up but it looks more like grass than a pepper.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Maybe Lazy put some of his seeds in there.. just saying..


----------



## scioto_alex

Heh heh if you want to take a walk on the dweeb side, here's an article I wrote about bean sprouts:

https://sciencing.com/stages-mongo-seed-8392725.html


----------



## Lazy 8

Dang FOSR, can I call you Mongo?


----------



## scioto_alex

That's part of a gig I had writing science articles. It was fun being paid to learn. $50 per article, following certain format rules, from a list of topics they provide. I can tell you about soil stability, the mating habits of ducks, or the difference between shale and slate.

But instead of getting into all that, how about a cheese Jenga instead?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

that could be tricky to slide them out to stack it higher


----------



## scioto_alex

It could be funny to make a miniature version as a way of serving cheese at some event. Get some bars of cheese and cut them to the size and shape of Jenga sticks, and stack them.


----------



## Lazy 8

Alright, What happened to the Pepper Jack? We had 2 a minute ago.
I'll bet ol Fastwawa and Bub would like to get their hands on some of that.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Alright, What happened to the Pepper Jack? We had 2 a minute ago.
> I'll bet ol Fastwawa and Bub would like to get their hands on some of that.


got all i need now...concede or face the wrath of ......


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> got all i need now...concede or face the wrath of ......


Miss Puddin? BTW, is she holing up with you while you're trying to spring Fastwawa?
I'm still trying to raise some funds. I tried to sell my body to make some money but the only ones interested were the ones that wanted me after I was a goner.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

LMAO Fast water and bubba want you before....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ok Guys don't think this was discussed what's your favorite singer?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Ok Guys don't think this was discussed what's your favorite singer?


Carly Simon SHE WAS HOT !!!


----------



## ezbite

bobby vinton


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> bobby vinton


LMAO Roses are red my love violets are blue ???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sugar is sweet my love but not as sweet as you......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> bobby vinton


She wore blueeeee velvet.....muhahahahahaha


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Carly Simon SHE WAS HOT !!!


I know what you studied.....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Almost 68,000 views.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> I know what you studied.....
> View attachment 259878


Damn right


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The Knack too


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 259879
> The Knack too


Knack or Knockers? The 70's were the best!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Knack or Knockers? The 70's were the best!


Yes they were all real 60s too music that is


----------



## Snakecharmer

Olivia Newton John had a pleasant voice......


----------



## ezbite

TOM JONES


----------



## Snakecharmer

I like the way this was derailed........


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Olivia Newton John had a pleasant voice......


why yes she did,,,,,so did Ann and Nancy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> TOM JONES


Who's next Elton John.....I'm getting worried...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EZ stop that ...... How about Freddy Mercury?


----------



## Snakecharmer

These Boots were made for walking..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Boots were made for walking..


Nancy Sinatra.....I was thinking of the Wilson sisters,,,..


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Nancy Sinatra.....I was thinking of the Wilson sisters,,,..


over 68,000 views now...... I had the wrong Nancy....
Peter, Paul & MARY..


----------



## Burkcarp1

George Jones


----------



## Snakecharmer

Stevie Nicks.......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Stevie Nicks.......


Thought of her too.....leather and lace..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Pat benatar, Joan Jett. The bangles,.....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thought of her too.....leather and lace..


Your so vain........


----------



## Saugeye Tom

She sang that to me .....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Pat benatar, Joan Jett. The bangles,.....


All females singers???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wrote ie about ME not David Bowie or Warren buffet....me


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> All females singers???


Is there any others?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is there any others?


Well yea!!


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> TOM JONES


What's new Pussycat? Whoaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## fastwater

Yep...gotta hand it to ST.
Carly Simon was something special alright.
Her and ex hubby James Taylor were two of my favs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yep...gotta hand it to ST.
> Carly Simon was something special alright.
> Her and ex hubby James Taylor were two of my favs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oh my lord


----------



## Burkcarp1

Let me rephrase that if you would close your eyes and listen what would be your all time favorite singer...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Let me rephrase that if you would close your eyes and listen what would be your all time favorite singer...


Rod Stewart


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I guess....nickleback


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Let me rephrase that if you would close your eyes and listen what would be your all time favorite singer...


Back in 'the day' would have been Elvis.
Today, either Amy Grant or Mercy Me.


----------



## ezbite

Marty robins


----------



## fastwater

Mr Ed.


----------



## sherman51

my favorite song of all time is spirit in the sky by norman greenbaum.



Snakecharmer said:


> Olivia Newton John had a pleasant voice......


she has been my best star of all time. even the wife has let me lust after her (songs)



Burkcarp1 said:


> George Jones


gotta love ol opossum face. there is another thread going around with a picture of his off spring. looks just like him with a tail.

cant forget twitty bird hello darlin and many more. i love to lay you down.

and you cant forget sonny and cher. i got you babe.

i guess you could just say im alittle old fashioned i love old time rock n roll and old time country. i have a 6 disc changer in my truck and car and a 10 disc in my wifes car. they are all full of songs from the 60's and 70's. just don't care much for anything after the 70's.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I think I've already mentioned in this thread, you can go to youtube and use their Search to find stuff from any of these artists you're mentioning. Sometimes you can find material like extended cuts that didn't make it to the vinyl back in the day.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I told my kids that I want them to play "Spirit in the Sky" when I'm being carried out of church in a coffin. I think it would be a great song to end the service...

I also like "Eternal Father Strong to Save", hard to find a religious song that also ties in my love of water. Although I'm not a Navy man but an Army man. This will be earlier in the service I hope...


----------



## Lazy 8

I always crank up Zepplin, Allen Parsons, Moody Blues, Doobie Bros, Yes, America, Bread, 3 Dog Night, Marshall Tucker, Allman Bros, Eagles, (Neil Young solo) amongst others, just off the top of my head.
Also...it isn't officially summer time until I hear, Summer Breeze by Seals and Croft. I remember cruising around in my 62 Impala with the windows down and that song blasting.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I always crank up Zepplin, Allen Parsons, Moody Blues, Doobie Bros, Yes, America, Bread, 3 Dog Night, Marshall Tucker, Allman Bros, Eagles, (Neil Young solo) amongst others, just off the top of my head.
> Also...it isn't officially summer time until I hear, Summer Breeze by Seals and Croft. I remember cruising around in my 62 Impala with the windows down and that song blasting.


all great music.....The southern cross was a goodun, buffalo Springfield, for what its worth !!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Loudon Wainwright............Dead Skunk in the middle of the Road...

Not sure who it was.....The Rodeo Song......Lyrics not allowed on OGF.. YouTube it....

Beach Boys.............


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Burkcarp1

Taking orders don't delay summer is around the corner


----------



## ress

Roy Orbison. Bob Seger. Kenny Rogers. Olivia Newton John.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 259976
> Taking orders don't delay summer is around the corner


That would have been an excellent rig during the younger days of outdoor concerts.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Did you get Lazys boat out of the impound lot yet?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 259911


I was hoping for "The Breast of Carly Simon"..... Anticipation...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> I was hoping for "The Breast of Carly Simon"..... Anticipation...


Making me wait


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Making me wait


Going to be a Hard's Day Night...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did you get Lazys boat out of the impound lot yet?


Nope...not yet!
Lazy has not sent me the $ to get his new one of a kind, amazing boat or truck out of jail.
Did call on it the other day though. Now instead of the $1000 to get them out, they want a cool $2000 cause of storage fees.
Also said there was some little corpulent, long john donut eating oriental guy in there that looked identical to lil Kimmie that was tryin to spring her out but didn't have the paperwork. Even tried to bribe the impounding gestapo with a side order of fish heads and rice. 
Said he would be back with paperwork this coming week.

LAZY...gotta have the $2000 ASAP!


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm sure some of you guys have heard Pat Dailey, the PIB Crooner....I used to see him in Cleveland in the mid-1970's..The name of the bar escapes me but always a good time....


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Nope...not yet!
> Lazy has not sent me the $ to get his new one of a kind, amazing boat or truck out of jail.
> Did call on it the other day though. Now instead of the $1000 to get them out, they want a cool $2000 cause of storage fees.
> Also said there was some little corpulent, long john donut eating oriental guy in there that looked identical to lil Kimmie that was tryin to spring her out but didn't have the paperwork. Even tried to bribe the impounding gestapo with a side order of fish heads and rice.
> Said he would be back with paperwork this coming week.
> 
> LAZY...gotta have the $2000 ASAP!


$2,000 smackies? Shoot fire and save the matches. For $2,000 samoas, I could have this sweet little setup.................................
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/14-foot-fishing-duck-boat.325628/


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 259976
> Taking orders don't delay summer is around the corner


Taking orders? I'll take one double Chubb with cheddar AND bacon please. Medium rare and one ice cold Schlitz.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> $2,000 smackies? Shoot fire and save the matches. For $2,000 samoas, I could have this sweet little setup.................................
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/14-foot-fishing-duck-boat.325628/


Yes but...but...but if'n ya ever get outta fishin, you could always recycle the one that's currently in jail and make a bunch of your $ back.
And when ya make some beer can chicken on the grill, ya ever wonder what to do with the beer cans when ya get done? Well, if'n ya go with the one of a kind, beaut of a boat that's in jail, you can always save the beer cans instead of throwing them away in case you want to add an addition on the boat.
All ya gotta do is buy some of my patent pending Elmers/fish attractant glue($49.95/qt)and glue them chicken beer cans wherever you want em.

You can't do none of that if'n ya buy that drab ole puddle jumper you posted.

in case you forgot what she looks like...here she is again








Besides bein a rocket and able to scald the water with speed...and with the fish attractant putting off all that fish smell..a fish catching machine for sure, as sleek and purdy as she is...can you imagine what a chick magnet that boat is???
Yep...she's got it all alright!


----------



## FOSR

Over in the Central Ohio section, we're getting ready for a litter cleanup event around and below Greenlawn Dam this morning. Looks like several OGF people will be participating.

I wonder what strange stuff we'll find this time. Past events have found a toilet, a coconut and two sets of police light bars.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey Sherm....you still here? did you get timeout?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yes but...but...but if'n ya ever get outta fishin, you could always recycle the one that's currently in jail and make a bunch of your $ back.
> And when ya make some beer can chicken on the grill, ya ever wonder what to do with the beer cans when ya get done? Well, if'n ya go with the one of a kind, beaut of a boat that's in jail, you can always save the beer cans instead of throwing them away in case you want to add an addition on the boat.
> All ya gotta do is buy some of my patent pending Elmers/fish attractant glue($49.95/qt)and glue them chicken beer cans wherever you want em.
> 
> You can't do none of that if'n ya buy that drab ole puddle jumper you posted.
> 
> in case you forgot what she looks like...here she is again
> View attachment 259993
> 
> Besides bein a rocket and able to scald the water with speed...and with the fish attractant putting off all that fish smell..a fish catching machine for sure, as sleek and purdy as she is...can you imagine what a chick magnet that boat is???
> Yep...she's got it all alright!


Ok....you talked me into it. The checks in the mail. Please let me know when you get it. I sent it to THE OH State Pokie, in care of, THE Fastwater.


----------



## Snakecharmer

FOSR said:


> I wonder what strange stuff we'll find this time. Past events have found a toilet, a coconut and two sets of police light bars.


Police should know better than to litter....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Ok....you talked me into it. The checks in the mail. Please let me know when you get it. I sent it to THE OH State Pokie, in care of, THE Fastwater.


HOUSTON...we have a problem!!!
As per post #3038 I am no longer in the pokie:



fastwater said:


> Thanks for all the concern and all the many efforts to come up with the bail $. Especially ress saying he would part with that high $ antique Boones Farm bottle...means the world to me.
> But my ever so loyal attorney ST, that would never abandon me no matter the persuasion, used his mighty clout to get me sprung at 1400 today.
> Could have left then but I heard they were servin boiled spam, green beans and some of them half mixed up powdered mashed tatters for dinner at 1800. Not gonna miss all that fine chow so not leavin till about 1900.
> 
> ST is gonna talk to lazy about gettin the $ to get his classic new boat and matchin truck out of jail. Don't think them ole boys that got that one of a kind rig locked up are gonna want to do no seed tradin to get her out.


As post stated, I was sprunged earlier that day but stayed voluntarily until after dinner that evening cause I didn't want to miss that 5star gourmet meal of boiled Spam, green beans, gritty mashed tatters and gravy. FWIW...that boiled Spam gravy was to die for.

At any rate, hope they don't send that check to my old cell and my roomie Bubba gets ahold of it. He's a good guy and all but forgery is his strong suit and you might end up bein out of the $2000 with no prestige boat to show for it.
Please don't be too mad at Bubba if'n that happens...its just business ya know.

You may have to end up cutting me another check for an additional $2000 if that happens.
Also, don't forget to hurry and add additional $ for the patent pending Elmers/fish attractant glue that you want before glue goes into mass production. You'll surely want to get a jump on everyone.

In case you forgot(I know how them seeds affect ya) One quart is $49.95...or you can save $ and get the special 'bargain deal' of two quarts for $100 even.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey Sherm....you still here? did you get timeout?


He musta went camping with the rooster??


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> He musta went camping with the rooster??


I did notice ole Roho did not sound off this morning. 
Better go check to see if he's missing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I did notice ole Roho did not sound off this morning.
> Better go check to see if he's missing.


Well.....his name was removed from the like section on members...he was in 3rd place....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I think he got out on the ugly box


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey ST I heard puddins over at ur house. Is that true..???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey ST I heard puddins over at ur house. Is that true..???


lmao read my signature.


----------



## ezbite

REALLY??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 260071
> REALLY??


Is that You?????


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well.....his name was removed from the like section on members...he was in 3rd place....


...and even tried to look him up under the 'members' list and he's not coming up???
What's going on???


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> lmao read my signature.


It's ur lie you can say it however you want.. LOL


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is that You?????


BOBK


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> ...and even tried to look him up under the 'members' list and he's not coming up???
> What's going on???


I hope he didn't leave the OGF building. He's suppose to have the ticker looked at on Tuesday. If you're reading this in stealth mode, prayers to you Sherman! God Bless.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> BOBK


...and he's not even here to defend himself.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I hope he didn't leave the OGF building. He's suppose to have the ticker looked at on Tuesday. If you're reading this in stealth mode, prayers to you Sherman! God Bless.


Yep...surely praying for uncle sherm!


----------



## ress

Ya Sherm you gota check in.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 260071
> REALLY??


----------



## Catfished

Following


----------



## fastwater

Catfished said:


> Following


Don't follow...join the insanity.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 260107


Seen better heads on iodine bottles.


----------



## ress

Sleepy Sunday fer sure.........


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 260107


Worked with this old nam vet...he was hilarious


----------



## Burkcarp1

Anybody need to use Lazys new boat yet ? With all this rain??


----------



## ress

Everything is clean and green now for sure


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Anybody need to use Lazys new boat yet ? With all this rain??


If this keeps up we may see it being used by the police department for flood rescue. If that happens it may take more $ to get his boat......yea that's it!!!

Hey lazy...those police impounding gestapo's just called. Said since we may get some flooding due to all the rains and they may have to use that sweet, stealth boat for rescue operations that they need an extra $1000 to get the boat out.
Sooo...send $3000 for the boat bail. And if'n you want that patent pending glue, since them dirty greedy po po's want so much, I'll give ya a huge break on the glue price. $49.50/qt or a huge bargain for $99.50/2 qts.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Did we lose Lazy again also??


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did we lose Lazy again also??


Nah, dream on, big boy. I've been trying to make money/raise funds for that boat and fish attracting.
Fastwawa, all I could come up with, outside of the normal household funds, is $19.95 total.
That $2,000 hit I took by yer GOOD buddy Bubba cashing that check, really put me in a tail spin.I can't afford $5,000 dollars for the boat. I'm DITW. Dead in the water.
I'm on a struck Ramen Noodle diet trying to make enough money. I might have to give up some other things also. Can a guy live with one kidney? Can I access OGF from the library? I could always sell my vehicle and either thumb or ride the bus? I also have a bicycle?
Maybe a rich relative I never knew I had will pass and leave me a boatload of $$$? Maybe the boat also!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Man Lazy that sucks  Let me see what I got ta throw in ta help. I'm sure I got a little something in my change jar..


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Man Lazy that sucks  Let me see what I got ta throw in ta help. I'm sure I got a little something in my change jar..


Got a couple of Hundos in there? 
I think BB (Brother Bubba) is living large in da Pokie.
I also think Uncle Shermie is trying to get his head on straight prior to his procedure and everybody knows, this ain't the place for that kinda action.

God Bless you and your doctor's Shermie.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey is Miz Puddin still at STs place??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey is Miz Puddin still at STs place??


WhO o is thIS SHe _ GOne_


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, dream on, big boy. I've been trying to make money/raise funds for that boat and fish attracting.
> Fastwawa, all I could come up with, outside of the normal household funds, is $19.95 total.
> That $2,000 hit I took by yer GOOD buddy Bubba cashing that check, really put me in a tail spin.I can't afford $5,000 dollars for the boat. I'm DITW. Dead in the water.
> I'm on a struck Ramen Noodle diet trying to make enough money. I might have to give up some other things also. Can a guy live with one kidney? Can I access OGF from the library? I could always sell my vehicle and either thumb or ride the bus? I also have a bicycle?
> Maybe a rich relative I never knew I had will pass and leave me a boatload of $$$? Maybe the boat also!


I HAVE A BUYER FOR THE KIDNEY!!! NOT FROM THE MARKETPLACE !!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

It is with a heavy heart that i make this post....my good friend,,,,Fastwater (client too) has decided to ditch me on the lake st Clair trip...I know fishmeister will be up stairs but its not the same.....I guess we will have to eat his fish and corn dodgers at the fish fry,,,,,I won't get to see his brother Jack or his wife Debbie. I told uscoastie and my Grandson Logan.....now they don't want to go with me either.....I guess ill just stay home and hit a pay lake or 2,,, eat some baby bass fried whole and cry in my beer. I know he has a good reason to ditch me but it still hurts to the bottom of my heart. Sherm if you are reading this ,,,,,,you can go with me next time........ST attorney at large PS,,,,,, I'll get you that boat Lazy And...Puddin COME BACK


----------



## ress

lordy-lordy=LORDY!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

New breed and Zack will be there too....Gonna miss my cash cow though,,,,,


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> lordy-lordy=LORDY!


by the way thats a size 13 foot next to that Bass ....Grandson is a beast


----------



## Lazy 8

ST - maybe ol Fastwawa let BB have your seat for a share of that 2 grand? Money talks and ST walks? Sorry broheim. Maybe The Puddin will take you back if you take her to that all you can eat catfish place?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I HAVE A BUYER FOR THE KIDNEY!!! NOT FROM THE MARKETPLACE !!!


What's the offer for the kid-ney?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> What's the offer for the kid-ney?


227.95 and a all ya can eat buffet at golden corral


----------



## Burkcarp1

St u must be over ur Miz Puddin hangover huh??


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy I ended up with 37.31 out of my change bowl that I can throw in


----------



## Snakecharmer

I missed the party....This thread is a year old and a day...Happy Birthday!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, dream on, big boy. I've been trying to make money/raise funds for that boat and fish attracting.
> Fastwawa, all I could come up with, outside of the normal household funds, is $19.95 total.
> That $2,000 hit I took by yer GOOD buddy Bubba cashing that check, really put me in a tail spin.I can't afford $5,000 dollars for the boat. I'm DITW. Dead in the water.
> I'm on a struck Ramen Noodle diet trying to make enough money. I might have to give up some other things also. Can a guy live with one kidney? Can I access OGF from the library? I could always sell my vehicle and either thumb or ride the bus? I also have a bicycle?
> Maybe a rich relative I never knew I had will pass and leave me a boatload of $$$? Maybe the boat also!


It's your lucky day Lazy!
*From:* Mr Glen Moore <[email protected]>
*Sent:* Monday, April 16, 2018 11:15 AM
*To:* Recipients
*Subject:* Congratulations from Western Union/Money Gram.

Dear Lazy8,

After proper and several investigations and research at Western Union and Money Gram Office, we found your name in Western Union database among those that have sent money through Western Union and this proves that you have truly been swindled by those unscrupulous persons by sending money to them through Western Union/Money Gram in the course of getting one fund or the other that is not real.

In this regard a meeting was held between the Board of Directors of WESTERN UNION, MONEYGRAM, the FBI alongside with the Ministry of Finance, As a consequence of our investigations it was agreed that the sum of Two Hundred And Fifty Thousand United States Dollars (U.S.250,000.00) should be AWARDED to you out from the funds that The United States Department of the Treasury has set aside as compensation payment for scam victims.

This case would be handled and supervised by the FBI. We have submitted your details to them so that your funds can be delivered to you. Contact the Western Union agent office through the information below:

Contact Person: Glenn Moore..

Address: Western Union Post Office,
Reply to e-mail: [email protected]
Contact Agent: Mr Glen Moore

Yours sincerely,
James Robinson.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, dream on, big boy. I've been trying to make money/raise funds for that boat and fish attracting.
> Fastwawa, all I could come up with, outside of the normal household funds, is $19.95 total.
> That $2,000 hit I took by yer GOOD buddy Bubba cashing that check, really put me in a tail spin.I can't afford $5,000 dollars for the boat. I'm DITW. Dead in the water.
> I'm on a struck Ramen Noodle diet trying to make enough money. I might have to give up some other things also. Can a guy live with one kidney? Can I access OGF from the library? I could always sell my vehicle and either thumb or ride the bus? I also have a bicycle?
> Maybe a rich relative I never knew I had will pass and leave me a boatload of $$$? Maybe the boat also!





Snakecharmer said:


> It's your lucky day Lazy!
> *From:* Mr Glen Moore <[email protected]>
> *Sent:* Monday, April 16, 2018 11:15 AM
> *To:* Recipients
> *Subject:* Congratulations from Western Union/Money Gram.
> 
> Dear Lazy8,
> 
> After proper and several investigations and research at Western Union and Money Gram Office, we found your name in Western Union database among those that have sent money through Western Union and this proves that you have truly been swindled by those unscrupulous persons by sending money to them through Western Union/Money Gram in the course of getting one fund or the other that is not real.
> 
> In this regard a meeting was held between the Board of Directors of WESTERN UNION, MONEYGRAM, the FBI alongside with the Ministry of Finance, As a consequence of our investigations it was agreed that the sum of Two Hundred And Fifty Thousand United States Dollars (U.S.250,000.00) should be AWARDED to you out from the funds that The United States Department of the Treasury has set aside as compensation payment for scam victims.
> 
> This case would be handled and supervised by the FBI. We have submitted your details to them so that your funds can be delivered to you. Contact the Western Union agent office through the information below:
> 
> Contact Person: Glenn Moore..
> 
> Address: Western Union Post Office,
> Reply to e-mail: [email protected]
> Contact Agent: Mr Glen Moore
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> James Robinson.


Woo-hoo lazy...watcha think about them apples?
You're gonna be rich now.
Along with that increased price of $3500 due to the floods that the po po wants to get your boat out that your gonna send me, don't suppose you could kick in another $3000 for all the trouble of gettin thrown in the hoose cow testin your new high dollar boat out do ya? Kind of a small gesture for all the pain and sufferin if'n ya know what I mean!

Also, if'n ya think you may want to invest some of your new found fortune into the patent pending Elmers glue/fish attractant business, we can talk about that as well.
Even though my buddy and legal counsel is mad at me for not makin the trip to LSC with him this year(),maybe we can still get him to write up all the legal papers for a small fee.

And by the way, about that Ramen noodle diet your on...pm me and I can give ya some of the best jailhouse Ramen noodle recipes you ever tasted. Make your gums beat your brains out.


----------



## scioto_alex

OK let's take a look at this Mr. Glen Moore.

I right-click on that link, and choose Copy email address.

Paste that into Notepad, then highlight and copy only the glenmoore66610 part. Go to Google and enter that in quotes so it looks for an exact match: "glenmoore66610"

You get this

https://brendinghat.com/2018/01/19/mr-glen-moore-congratulations-from-western-union-money-gram/


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Woo-hoo lazy...watcha think about them apples?
> You're gonna be rich now.
> Along with that increased price of $3500 due to the floods that the po po wants to get your boat out that your gonna send me, don't suppose you could kick in another $3000 for all the trouble of gettin thrown in the hoose cow testin your new high dollar boat out do ya? Kind of a small gesture for all the pain and sufferin if'n ya know what I mean!
> 
> Also, if'n ya think you may want to invest some of your new found fortune into the patent pending Elmers glue/fish attractant business, we can talk about that as well.
> Even though my buddy and legal counsel is mad at me for not makin the trip to LSC with him this year(),maybe we can still get him to write up all the legal papers for a small fee.
> 
> And by the way, about that Ramen noodle diet your on...pm me and I can give ya some of the best jailhouse Ramen noodle recipes you ever tasted. Make your gums beat your brains out.


Fastwawa - I'm sorry to tell you this but....I'll have to refer you to my newly attained legal council, you may know him, he's the one you kicked out of your boat, the one, the only, Mr. S. Thomas.
All matters of moolah will have to be cleared through Thomas.
I give you....Mr. S. Thomas!


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


>


Thanks EZ....I love ELO, and I'll try not to bring you down.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> OK let's take a look at this Mr. Glen Moore.
> 
> I right-click on that link, and choose Copy email address.
> 
> Paste that into Notepad, then highlight and copy only the glenmoore66610 part. Go to Google and enter that in quotes so it looks for an exact match: "glenmoore66610"
> 
> You get this
> 
> https://brendinghat.com/2018/01/19/mr-glen-moore-congratulations-from-western-union-money-gram/


NO...NO...NO SA, lazy is now RICH.
Don't you believe SA lazy!
Your so rich now we gonna change your new nickname to " lazy & RICH". Kinda like that singin group Big & Rich.
You need to get them checks in the mail ASAP cause times a wastin.



Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa - I'm sorry to tell you this but....I'll have to refer you to my newly attained legal council, you may know him, he's the one you kicked out of your boat, the one, the only, Mr. S. Thomas.
> All matters of moolah will have to be cleared through Thomas.
> I give you....Mr. S. Thomas!


I do not believe this business that my most loyal friend and eesteamed att. Mr ST ESQ. ,..the very one that we have went through thick and thin together,have broke bread together and even spent time in the hoosecow together is gonna dump me fer anything.
No amounts of promises or money would make him do that!
We surely need uncle Sherm back to keep this place in line.

NOT TO DERAIL THE THREAD but ...
...Lazy, be'in on that Ramon noodle diet yer on, if'n ya need some good recipes ta kick them noodles up a notch, I can sell ya me and Bubba's new book:








Just $99.95...
...and you will find recipes in there guaranteed to make ya the hit of the hoosecow in case ya ever get busted fer them seeds.
Especially the 'hit' recipe that's my personal fav.about makin the gravy out of the water that the spam is boiled in and pourin it over the noodles.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

how much money........


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> how much money........


I don't know who you are...but you have clearly hacked into my most loyalist of friends Mr Saugeye Tom Esq's OGF I.D.
Am currently in the process of wrangling up the notorious, one and only PromiseKeeper (aka Mr PK 'the Persuader') investigator/ persuader at large to find out who you are.

*ALSO...lazy, be aware of imposters!*


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I don't know who you are...but you have clearly hacked into my most loyalist of friends Mr Saugeye Tom Esq's OGF I.D.
> Am currently in the process of wrangling up the notorious, one and only PromiseKeeper (aka Mr PK 'the Persuader') investigator/ persuader at large to find out who you are.
> 
> *ALSO...lazy, be aware of imposters!*


BRING PK ON Ill eat him for dinner!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater play along we got them where we want them....hope this pm gets to you fast !!! the western union gag is working....Tommy boy!!


----------



## ress

This is getin too deep


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater play along we got them where we want them....hope this pm gets to you fast !!! the western union gag is working....Tommy boy!!


Screeeeeeeeeeech! Put on the brakes Loretta. I think I might haveta seek council else where. I'm going to call, Lawyers-R-Us and get me a real, boneafide Lawyer. One that can pass the bar without getting all liquored up.
For the time being, I'm sequestered and refused and all that happy horse poo.

Also, a rich Prince in the Middle East said I'm a Gazillionaire. All I need to do is give him Fastwawa's recipe for Prison Ramen Noodies. What do I have to lose?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Screeeeeeeeeeech! Put on the brakes Loretta. I think I might haveta seek council else where. I'm going to call, Lawyers-R-Us and get me a real, boneafide Lawyer. One that can pass the bar without getting all liquored up.
> For the time being, I'm sequestered and refused and all that happy horse poo.
> 
> Also, a rich Prince in the Middle East said I'm a Gazillionaire. All I need to do is give him Fastwawa's recipe for Prison Ramen Noodies. What do I have to lose?


Whaaaaaaat? Are you taki g about?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Screeeeeeeeeeech! Put on the brakes Loretta. I think I might haveta seek council else where. I'm going to call, Lawyers-R-Us and get me a real, boneafide Lawyer. One that can pass the bar without getting all liquored up.
> For the time being, I'm sequestered and refused and all that happy horse poo.
> 
> Also, a rich Prince in the Middle East said I'm a Gazillionaire. All I need to do is give him Fastwawa's recipe for Prison Ramen Noodies. What do I have to lose?


can you get pm? Don't see the option on your profile....


----------



## Lazy 8

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Lord It's hard to be humble, when you're pur.......


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater play along we got them where we want them....hope this pm gets to you fast !!! the western union gag is working....Tommy boy!!






Lazy 8 said:


> Screeeeeeeeeeech! Put on the brakes Loretta. I think I might haveta seek council else where. I'm going to call, Lawyers-R-Us and get me a real, boneafide Lawyer. One that can pass the bar without getting all liquored up.
> For the time being, I'm sequestered and refused and all that happy horse poo.
> *
> Also, a rich Prince in the Middle East said I'm a Gazillionaire. All I need to do is give him Fastwawa's recipe for Prison Ramen Noodies. What do I have to lose?*


Eeaasssy there trigger!
You go messin with them rich middle eastern Prince dudes and you might be singin saprano before it's over with.  One thing fer sure, two things fer certain, them rich middle eastern Princes is gonna take every one of them sheep your so fond of. I hear they can talk the wool right off a sheep...if'n ya know what I'm a meanin.

Besides that, there's only two people that know them Ramon noodle recipes. Especially that award winnin Spam water gravy over them there Ramon noodle recipe. One feller you're talkin to, the other is in the pokie...Bubba. And you done sicked the Feds on him.

Now the way I figure it, since you're rich now, I'ma gonna need $4000 for pain and sufferin for goin to the pokie testin out your custom built, masterpiece of a boat. I'm thinkin my eesteamed up attorney, the superior Mr ST Esq. that got locked up with me is I titled to the same. Then there's the boat and that fancy truck that's in jail. Gonna need another $3500 ta get them outta jail.
Then comes what your gonna have to shell out for some half witted attorney your gonna get from that Lawyers-R-Us sideshow place.
That's prolly gonna cost ya a good $5 g's just for the retainer.
Then you're gonna loose anyways cause you know I got the bestest attorney this side of the Alps.
Let's add all them figures up...
$4000
$4000
$3500
$5000
...give me a minute...having a bit a trouble with them big numbers.

Ok...got it. That's $16,500

So I'ma gonna make you a one time offer that you can't beat with a stick.
You send me a check fer $12,500 and we'll call it even. ill even send ya a qt. of my top secret, patent pending Elmers/fish attractant glue ta sweeten the deal.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Whoaaaa There Fastwawa I know all bout them ramen noodle recipes Lazy told me all about them. He wanted me to know about them in case you want to blackmail him


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Eeaasssy there trigger!
> You go messin with them rich middle eastern Prince dudes and you might be singin saprano before it's over with.  One thing fer sure, two things fer certain, them rich middle eastern Princes is gonna take every one of them sheep your so fond of. I hear they can talk the wool right off a sheep...if'n ya know what I'm a meanin.
> 
> Besides that, there's only two people that know them Ramon noodle recipes. Especially that award winnin Spam water gravy over them there Ramon noodle recipe. One feller you're talkin to, the other is in the pokie...Bubba. And you done sicked the Feds on him.
> 
> Now the way I figure it, since you're rich now, I'ma gonna need $4000 for pain and sufferin for goin to the pokie testin out your custom built, masterpiece of a boat. I'm thinkin my eesteamed up attorney, the superior Mr ST Esq. that got locked up with me is I titled to the same. Then there's the boat and that fancy truck that's in jail. Gonna need another $3500 ta get them outta jail.
> Then comes what your gonna have to shell out for some half witted attorney your gonna get from that Lawyers-R-Us sideshow place.
> That's prolly gonna cost ya a good $5 g's just for the retainer.
> Then you're gonna loose anyways cause you know I got the bestest attorney this side of the Alps.
> Let's add all them figures up...
> $4000
> $4000
> $3500
> $5000
> ...give me a minute...having a bit a trouble with them big numbers.
> 
> Ok...got it. That's $16,500
> 
> So I'ma gonna make you a one time offer that you can't beat with a stick.
> You send me a check fer $12,500 and we'll call it even. ill even send ya a qt. of my top secret, patent pending Elmers/fish attractant glue ta sweeten the deal.


Gooooolly, that sou ds like a sweet deal. All I need is to send Princey, $800 in order to free up my money err somethung, so if I could borrey 8 Hundo from ya, I'll pay ya back, $13,200. Deal?
Oh, and BB, Brother Bubba sent me a recipe for a Ramen Bomb. Something about chicken fajita ramen and Spam! Mix it up and.........BAM!


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...your one of them slick horse traders aren't ya?
After a short pm to my legal counsel, Mr ST Esq., he suggested that you just have that bacon eatin princey deduct the 800 simolians from the 1/4 mil. he owes ya and send you your $.
Then you can send me mine.
Geeesh..I can see your really gonna need some help dealin with your rich prince. You ain't careful and he's gonna have all your $ and all your sheep.

Gonna have to get locked up again so I can talk to bubba the bucket mouth about tellin them recipes.

It's bedtime now!
Gotta get up early and write some more prison Ramon noodle recipes down fer my newest book. Ones that bubba don't know.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Whoaaaa There Fastwawa I know all bout them ramen noodle recipes Lazy told me all about them. He wanted me to know about them in case you want to blackmail him


You been talkin to bubba the bucket mouth too?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I have located prince....its for real...I won and you won too....heck wa all get money


----------



## Burkcarp1

Yea I got some effective ways to make people talk ..You might as well give Lazy what he wants cause he's got you over a barrel even if you don't realize it yet...


----------



## scioto_alex

The barrel is actually pretty comfortable after you get used to it. Just takes some spine adjustment.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, we'll, well, what we have here, is a NON - failure to communicate. Seems Princey Boy is spreading the wealth like peanut butter. Burkcarp and FOSR, has he called you all yet? I gave him your contact info. Get ready to get rich!
Heck, I can make the ramen bombs with steak instead of Spam!


----------



## scioto_alex

Hey HEY don't dirt-talk the princes, I was a Driver's Education instructor over there and I taught them everything they know about highway safety.


----------



## Lazy 8

Who's dirt talking them? My Mama always told me to never look a gift - Prince in the mouth. 

BTW - you need to go back over there and give them a refresher course.


----------



## scioto_alex

Sorry, my services are currently booked in Russia where my lessons are taking hold.


----------



## Burkcarp1

scioto_alex said:


> Sorry, my services are currently booked in Russia where my lessons are taking hold.


It looks like you were already here in Ohio also


----------



## Burkcarp1

Is this how it was in da poky Fastwata?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 260340
> Is this how it was in da poky Fastwata?


Best to eat chow with the lights off. That's way when eaten your Ramon Noodles and there's a bit of a crunch in a bite you just keep on chewin.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, we'll, well, what we have here, is a NON - failure to communicate. Seems Princey Boy is spreading the wealth like peanut butter. Burkcarp and FOSR, has he called you all yet? I gave him your contact info. Get ready to get rich!
> Heck, I can make the ramen bombs with steak instead of Spam!


Sooo...I can be expectin them $12,500 smack-a-roos shortly?


----------



## Burkcarp1

I been working on my ramen noodle ad for all them recipes I have access to...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 260345
> I been working on my ramen noodle ad for all them recipes I have access to...


Bubba's a bucket mouth. 
I told that boy before I left him at the pokie not to be puttin all our gourmet recipes out cause we could make a fortune sellin our prison food cookbook. Told him that our recipe book would be on the top sellers list cause nobody knows when they're gonna end up in the hoosecow and everyone wants to be prepared before they go in.
Hard to get good help anymore! 
Wait till my next stretch in there. Bet he won't be puttin no more out!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just thinking outloud. Everyone send money to fastwater and he will buy us a place to share on st clair... I'll handle all the leagleize....St


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Sooo...I can be expectin them $12,500 smack-a-roos shortly?


I strapped the check on a camel's back and she's headed yer way.


----------



## scioto_alex

Observe the whole bowl. What's important is to apologize to the pork by saying See you soon.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just thinking outloud. Everyone send money to fastwater and he will buy us a place to share on st clair... I'll handle all the leagleize....St


Now there's a great idea.



Lazy 8 said:


> I strapped the check on a camel's back and she's headed yer way.


Need description due to imposters.
Was that a one...or two humped camel?


----------



## Lazy 8

Need description due to imposters.
Was that a one...or two humped camel?[/QUOTE]

It was a rare one humper with spots like a Jersey cow. It's Prince's fav, so be gentle with her.


----------



## scioto_alex

Is "thing" a noun?


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Is "thing" a noun?


Sure, didn't you ever watch the Addam's family? Thing lived in a box...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Sure, didn't you ever watch the Addam's family? Thing lived in a box...


Cousin It reminds me of someone?


----------



## scioto_alex

Someone pointed out that the difference between the Addams Family and the Munsters is that the Addams family were regular people trying to be monsters, and the Munsters were monsters trying to be ordinary people.


----------



## Lazy 8

****Derailer alert****
Did you guys see where Art Bell passed away on Friday the 13th? How ironic. Anybody listen to his show, Coast to Coast AM?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey everybody leave????


----------



## G.lock

Sun shines for a hour and everyone finds stuff to do.


----------



## Lazy 8

Stuffs over with. Where in the Sam Hill is everybody?
Come out, come out, where ever you are.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ST where you at?? Fastwa?? Did we lose half the crew?


----------



## Lazy 8

I doth thinkith, the boyzith, and Ms. Puddinith, are holeupinth. Digith?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Maybe lazy maybe..... u might b on to sumthing!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good morning....pudding is at your house?


----------



## Lazy 8

Nope, guessith againith.


----------



## scioto_alex

Proverbs 27:14


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Proverbs 27:14


He that, rising early in the morning, blesseth his friend with a loud voice: it shall be counted as a curse to him?
Geez, FOSR, are you cursing one of us? Might not necessarily be a curse, but it ain't no blessing? 
What up dawg?


----------



## scioto_alex

Someone on the local neighborhood discussion board mentioned that, referring to door-to-door solicitors ringing doorbells early in the morning. I thought it was funny.

But we need to update the old book with sub-sections to bring it up to date.

27:14(b) He that starteth the mower or the weed-eater before his neighbors' coffee is consumed will be accursed as the bleating goat, and the whistle of the string shall be upon him.

27:14(c) Nor shall he allow the campground outhouse door to slam ere the cock crows, nor inflate the air mattress, for the fish guts of his neighbors shall rain upon his tent.

27:14(d) Nor shall the boom box thump after the cricket sings, else his neighbors will respond with slingshots and firecrackers, and his beverages will be showered with fragments of paper.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Someone on the local neighborhood discussion board mentioned that, referring to door-to-door solicitors ringing doorbells early in the morning. I thought it was funny.
> 
> But we need to update the old book with sub-sections to bring it up to date.
> 
> 27:14(b) He that starteth the mower or the weed-eater before his neighbors' coffee is consumed will be accursed as the bleating goat, and the whistle of the string shall be upon him.
> 
> 27:14(c) Nor shall he allow the campground outhouse door to slam ere the cock crows, nor inflate the air mattress, for the fish guts of his neighbors shall rain upon his tent.
> 
> 27:14(d) Nor shall the boom box thump after the cricket sings, else his neighbors will respond with slingshots and firecrackers, and his beverages will be showered with fragments of paper.


Alex, I'll buy all that for a dollar! 
I don't like people that mow their grass or make construction sounds on Sunday morning. That's God's time . All day Sunday is God's time but especially before noon. If I'm not at Church, I like to at least listen to someone on TV.
I'm either weird or that's how I was raised.


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa, I've been thinking about this boat thing. Until my Princey money comes rolling in, I might go out in the backyard and dig up a Mason jar.


----------



## fastwater

Good morning all you 'Derailer' derelicts.

WARNING:
This post/rant is a very lengthy one. So if you have time and want to continue, get your morning coffee(or lunch) sit down, take a deep breath and read.

Have been caught up in a few life dilemma's for the couple a weeks or so.

Flat tire...
....at 0500 on the way to work about an 1/8 mile from the house, thanks to well known roofing outfit neighbor hired that parked their truck at the entrance to my drive the day prior whilst I was at work(without my knowledge)and filled driveway with roofing nails.  They did very fast work cause the day they did the roof they were there after I left for work and done before I got home.
Anyways, when I came home the evening of the flat, before re-entering driveway, used magnet and found 21 additional roofing nails throughout drive. 
This warranted a bit of a 'spirited' call to this well known roofing outfit in which I was put in contact with the 'project manager' of the job. He assured me that he would be out that next morning to run a magnet in the drive as well as the hillside dumping down into the drive that all other left nails will eventually wash down into. Since my tire that had less than 2000miles on it had to be replaced due to one of the holes being right where the sidewall meets, project manager asked me to send him the bill for the tire. Luckily I had road hazard on the tire and it was replaced for free.
Told him my call was more for letting him know that if his crews were gonna overstep their bounds and park in someone else's driveway that has nothing to do with the job, at least have the courtesy to clean up their mess when done. 

Computer went on the blink earlier this week. After much searching about something I know very little about, seems the snafu was more of a server issue rather than my computer.

Washing machine...
...broke last Sunday afternoon.
Six year old GE washing machine would fill and drain ok. Would not agitate nor spin.
Now I very rarely call for a repairman for appliances. Can usually repair them myself. But this new fangled stuff with all the electronic circuit boards is getting a bit beyond my limited knowledge.
At any rate, after much diagnosing, I have found that the electronic circuit board located on top of the motor is bad. Problem is...you cannot buy this circuit board separate from the mtr. and nobody repairs these circuit boards. They are throw away (thank you GE).
So...rather than spend $250 on a new circuit board and mtr on a six yr old washing machine, decision was made to buy another washer.

Wanting a basic top lodging washer with an agitator that had a good reputation of durability, was mostly mechanical with as few electronic circuit boards as possible...in other words, something old school that lasts and I can still work on...the research began.

After reading many reviews, checking Consumer Reports and talking to different appliance repair business's, the decision was made to go with a 2017 commercial model Speed Queen of which I had to track down and order. Could have bought a 2018 model anyplace that handled Speed Queen but will get to that later.
A Whirlpool model was a close second for the fact that though it had circuit boards, was rated to last longer than most of the other name brand throw away units. But let me say that it seems that none of these newer machines with all the electronics, regardless of brand name lasts as long as the older mechanical units.
Also...as a side note to all those still thinking GE appliance side of GE is still American owned...think again. Seems GE sold out the appliance side of the company to a Chinese conglomerate:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GE_Appliances

Anyways, back to the *2017 *Speed Queen.

You may be asking yourself(probably not but...it sounded good) "why the 2017 model that had to be ordered rather than a 2018 model that could have been more readily purchased"?
Well, after reading reviews and talking to appliance techs about the latest, greatest changes made by Speed Queen on their 2018 models, seems while these newer machines are built well and have a great warranty, the 2018 machines are not able to get a 'working' persons clothes clean like the 2017 and prior models. Guess the 2018 models are designed to agitate differently and some use less water and just don't do the job expected of a higher priced machine as far as getting clothes clean. Some reviews seem to say Speed Queen made these changes because the newer design is cheaper to build...some say they made them to conform with the 'energy saving' guidelines set forth in the appliance industry. Whichever the case, didn't want a machine that didn't get clothes clean so had to find a 2017 model.

So...if you are in the market for an old school top loading washer with an agitator, no electronic circuit boards, gets your clothes clean, has a long lasting reputation and something you can repair down the road, pm me and I can give you an outlet that can still get them.
P.S. These Speed Queen units will not be available much longer. As the word gets out, they are disappearing quickly.

Hub assembly on truck next to be addressed...


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, I've been thinking about this boat thing. Until my Princey money comes rolling in, I might go out in the backyard and dig up a Mason jar.


Hurry...need $ like hog needs slop.
Puddin is down to last pair of thong underwear and $ needed to pay for above talked about washing machine.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hurry...need $ like hog needs slop.
> Puddin is down to last pair of thong underwear and $ needed to pay for above talked about washing machine.


ACCORDING TO MY CALCULATIONS THE MONEY IS IN HIS HANDS.....YESTERDAY


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ACCORDING TO MY CALCULATIONS THE MONEY IS IN HIS HANDS.....YESTERDAY


That's good news ST!
Should be able to resort back to some old school 'pokie' tactics and turn dirty underwear inside out buying myself a couple a days til the check gets here.


----------



## ezbite

how you look when you write a 500 word RANT....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 260553
> 
> 
> how you look when you write a 500 word RANT....


LMAO was this for fastwater ???


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 260553
> 
> 
> how you look when you write a 500 word RANT....











I see you just posted a pic of me from the shoulders up.
Thinkin your kinda envious of my pic from the waist down 
Talkin of the colt 1911 on my side...of course


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I doth thinkith, the boyzith, and Ms. Puddinith, are holeupinth. Digith?


FOUND HER LAZY


----------



## ress

NO WAY !!!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wonder how much material it takes to make that thong...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Wonder how much material it takes to make that thong...


Puddin being the nifty seamstress she is, she makes her own out of queen size bed sheets.
She just cuts the sheets like an hour glass.
When she went on a diet and lost a bit of weight, she brought home some twin bed sheets and made some cause the thongs made out of the queen sheets fit a lil saggy.
But I told her since she was a 'queen' and should use nothin but the best for herself, she needed to still make her thongs out of queen bed sheets. So she took my advice, dumped the diet, put back on the 100lbs she lost so she would look good in the 'queen' sheet thongs.
Did all that for me.
Isn't she somethin special...


----------



## Lazy 8

ST.....I owe you for that one, BUDDY!
EZ & Fastwawa....play nice or I'll have to make the sandbox bigger!
Fastwawa....if it weren't for bad luck? So, you got the $$$?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> ST.....I owe you for that one, BUDDY!
> EZ & Fastwawa....play nice or I'll have to make the sandbox bigger!
> Fastwawa....if it weren't for bad luck? So, you got the $$$?


Lol YOU GOT THE MONEY'S....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> ST.....I owe you for that one, BUDDY!
> EZ & Fastwawa....play nice or I'll have to make the sandbox bigger!
> Fastwawa....if it weren't for bad luck? So, you got the $$$?


No!!!
No $ yet!
But I'ma makin it til ma ship comes in.
Got three more pairs of undies I can turn inside out and make do while waiting.
Puddin on the other hand is in a bit more of a quandary.
She said with a thong, you really can't turn them inside out and wear them. said it makes no difference with a thong.
Told her she'll just have to go commando until we can get that $ for this new fangled washin machine. 

So you see...the moral of this story is...with Puddin havin to go commando...if'n we look hard enough...we can find a positive in anything.


----------



## ress

Oh lordy


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Oh lordy


I just hope she don't decide to go to Walmart until ma ship comes in from my hero Mr lazy.
Gonna celebrate when we get that new fangled washin machine. Hope it comes with one of them CD's showin how to operate it. Puddin ain't to good in the readin department.
Will try and post pics we finally get it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa, I went over ta Slick Tommies house (ST) and give Miss Puddin the $13,599.29 cents I owe ya. She started off to Wallace World to fetch some new drawers. Said you owe her.


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, I went over ta Slick Tommies house (ST) and give Miss Puddin the $13,599.29 cents I owe ya. She started off to Wallace World to fetch some new drawers. Said you owe her.


now you all can afford some sausage....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, I went over ta Slick Tommies house (ST) and give Miss Puddin the $13,599.29 cents I owe ya. She started off to Wallace World to fetch some new drawers. Said you owe her.


I tried to stop her fastwata......I tried


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> now you all can afford some sausage....
> 
> View attachment 260667


Whoa..that look gud. Last week down in WV at the MIL's, her neighbor asked if we liked pork sausage. Seems a friend of his with a farm, gave him some sausage but he said, we can't eat all of it. (Retired couple) So next time down, I'll be as happy as a hog in a waller.
Bisquits and gravy?


Saugeye Tom said:


> I tried to stop her fastwata......I tried


Didn't you start her Hummy Vee?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, I went over ta Slick Tommies house (ST) and give Miss Puddin the $13,599.29 cents I owe ya. She started off to Wallace World to fetch some new drawers. Said you owe her.





Saugeye Tom said:


> I tried to stop her fastwata......I tried


Hmmm....somehow I feel the $ for that new fangled washin machine justa ainta gonna show upa.
And I smell a hint of some poo in the air....and it's not from my draws bein turned inside out either.


----------



## ress

Any news from Sherm anyone?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Any news from Sherm anyone?


Not yet... Sherm Call me...937 2 six six 45 two 1


----------



## Burkcarp1

So st who bought Miz Puddins humve you or fastwa or???? Someone musta had some money huh??


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> So st who bought Miz Puddins humve you or fastwa or???? Someone musta had some money huh??


Wasn't me BC.
Remember, I'ma the one turnin my draws inside out awaitin ma ship to come in from lazy to get ma new fangled washin machine.
Mighta been ole lazy...if'n you remember right, he did buy her a new high $ saddle many moons ago that had 'Property of Lazy8 Ranch' branded into it.
Somethin ain't right here...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy hear that?? He's throwing u under da bus?? Or is there some truth to that??


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Lazy hear that?? He's throwing u under da bus?? Or is there some truth to that??


Well...this ole country boy might not be to edumacated in the book learnin department but one thing you can surely bet my favorite Roho the Rooster's life on...I can smell a 'Texas two step' from a country mile away.
Besides that, if'n ole Puddin woulda got that $, I woulda done got a call from the manager of her favorite Waffle House askin me to come get her outta there cause she's a makin em go broke eatin up all the waffles. She did that before when she hit the lotto for a cool $500. Binged so bad on them waffles at the WH that she spent all the $500 and started runnin a tab. Had to take the truck and go load her up and pay her tab.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ah...cool yer jets Fastiewawa...she said sumthin about head in to the Bing-O parlor after she got some new BVD's. And if memory serves me, she won that Hummer in a Spam eating contest. I think she ate 43 cans in 10 minutes. She said the key was ta sprinkle some Old Bay on it first.
I'm just saying.....


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Lazy hear that?? He's throwing u under da bus?? Or is there some truth to that??


I live under the bus. I gotta hammock strung up between the axles.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ST ??? Where u at?? Was it you??


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> now you all can afford some sausage....
> 
> View attachment 260667


I think I'll pass on anus sausage...Especially at $16/ pound...


----------



## ezbite

Snakecharmer said:


> I think I'll pass on anus sausage...


I doubt there'd be any left after lazy and fastwaaa got to it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> ST ??? Where u at?? Was it you??


I may not answer under the grounds it may incriminate me


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Ah...cool yer jets Fastiewawa...she said sumthin about head in to the Bing-O parlor after she got some new God's. And if memory serves me, she won that Hummer in a Spam eating contest. I think she ate 43 cans in 10 minutes. She said the key was ta sprinkle some Old Bay on it first.
> I'm just saying.....


Hey...I'm designen a new boat.
Now that you're rich You might be interested in gettin in on the ground floor and havin the 1st one off the assembly line. It's gonna come complete with a Wonder Woman outfit that was worn and autographed by Miss Puddin. She wore it in the final match when she won the championship in the tuff man nationals.


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> I doubt there'd be any left after lazy and fastwaaa got to it


Seriously EZ, that stuff ain't all what it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hey...I'm designen a new boat.
> Now that you're rich You might be interested in gettin in on the ground floor and havin the 1st one off the assembly line. It's gonna come complete with a Wonder Woman outfit that was worn and autographed by Miss Puddin. She wore it in the final match when she won the championship in the tuff man nationals.


Maybe it could be a sail boat? But what could we use for the sail?


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> I doubt there'd be any left after lazy and fastwaaa got to it


Nah...I prefer chicken anus on a stick instead:
https://whywaittoseetheworld.com/bizarre-foods-taipei-night-markets/


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe it could be a sail boat? But what could we use for the sail?


Your not gonna make me fall for that one and get Puddin all fired up at me so you can make time with her and buy her another new saddle.
Besides, all her thongs are currently a bit soiled awaitin that $ for the washin machine.


----------



## scioto_alex

Since we're talking about shorts, I found a pair after one of Linda's sons moved out and left some clothing. A set of brown boxer shorts too small for me, with the Playboy bunny printed on them. I can put them on and I'm keeping them because they could make a funny photo.

Otherwise, I'll rely on Tactical Wipes.


----------



## Burkcarp1

If you can't come up with the money for the new one. This one can be had cheap!


Saugeye Tom said:


> I may not answer under the grounds it may incriminate me





fastwater said:


> Your not gonna make me fall for that one and get Puddin all fired up at me so you can make time with her and buy her another new saddle.
> Besides, all her thongs are currently a bit soiled awaitin that $ for the washin machine.


----------



## Lazy 8

Old reliable, and if she does break down, anybody can work on it! Good catch BC!
I used to see the hand wringer only mounted in wash bays to wring out chamois's. Not so much any more.


----------



## Burkcarp1

He might have to get one with a bigger tub though. Thongs might not fit in that one.


----------



## scioto_alex

My washing machine is good but its drain pump kicks out water faster than the basement drain can handle, so I get a little pool of water that lasts for a minute, then drains. 

There's always some lint in the water, and that stays on the floor, so once in a while I need to disconnect the washer, pull it off its spot and scrub with a straight broom and bleach-water. I have a Y connector on the cold water supply, with a short hose on it, so I can wash my basement floor with a hose. Everything just goes down the drain.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> My washing machine is good but its drain pump kicks out water faster than the basement drain can handle, so I get a little pool of water that lasts for a minute, then drains.
> 
> There's always some lint in the water, and that stays on the floor, so once in a while I need to disconnect the washer, pull it off its spot and scrub with a straight broom and bleach-water. I have a Y connector on the cold water supply, with a short hose on it, so I can wash my basement floor with a hose. Everything just goes down the drain.


Go rent a snake and snake that drain? Sounds like you have a restriction.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 260726
> If you can't come up with the money for the new one. This one can be had cheap!


That's a dandy right there BC! Looks gently used.
Good lookin out!
If'n my ship don't come in from lazy soon I may have to take ya up on her.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That's a dandy right there BC! Looks gently used.
> Good lookin out!
> If'n my ship don't come in from lazy soon I may have to take ya up on her.


Now hold on there dagnabit, did you and "The Puddin" already burn thru that $13,599.29?
I know I got that from Princey Boy, but that stuff don't grow on trees!
I've got the flock to tend.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Now hold on there dagnabit, did you and "The Puddin" already burn thru that $13,599.29?
> I know I got that from Princey Boy, but that stuff don't grow on trees!
> I've got the flock to tend.


Fastwa probably didn't get that much. You gave it to his attorney first right??


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Now hold on there dagnabit, did you and "The Puddin" already burn thru that $13,599.29?
> I know I got that from Princey Boy, but that stuff don't grow on trees!
> I've got the flock to tend.


I havent seen the first nickel of it yet lazy. And if'n ya want me to, I can surely send some of my draws I been wearin inside out to prove to ya. 
Don't think Puddin got that $ either like was said. If she did, she woulda done had me give Earl Scheib a call to make her appointment to get her spray on tan done.
Like I said before, somethin ain't right here...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I havent seen the first nickel of it yet lazy. And if'n ya want me to, I can surely send some of my draws I been wearin inside out to prove to ya.
> Don't think Puddin got that $ either like was said. If she did, she woulda done had me give Earl Scheib a call to make her appointment to get her spray on tan done.
> Like I said before, somethin ain't right here...


Rut ro Reorge. If'in I had to read between the lines, are you trying to tell us that, The Puddin is holding out on you?
Cause I gave it to her while she was over to Slick Tommies house, hey, wait a minute, Slick Tommies house! Where in tarnation is that boy?
Slick Tommie Boy, where are you?
Fastwawa, that City Slicker Lawyer dune give YOU the side step. 
You been city slickered!


----------



## Burkcarp1

He have been kinda quiet the last couple of days...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Rut ro Reorge. If'in I had to read between the lines, are you trying to tell us that, The Puddin is holding out on you?
> Cause I gave it to her while she was over to Slick Tommies house, hey, wait a minute, Slick Tommies house! Where in tarnation is that boy?
> Slick Tommie Boy, where are you?
> Fastwawa, that City Slicker Lawyer dune give YOU the side step.
> You been city slickered!


HI GUYS just got back from ol bass pro....bought 13000.00.....errrrr 13 dollars worth of lures


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> He have been kinda quiet the last couple of days...


man somebody gotta work to support you know who's seed habit


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwa probably didn't get that much. You gave it to his attorney first right??





Lazy 8 said:


> Rut ro Reorge. If'in I had to read between the lines, are you trying to tell us that, The Puddin is holding out on you?
> Cause I gave it to her while she was over to Slick Tommies house, hey, wait a minute, Slick Tommies house! Where in tarnation is that boy?
> Slick Tommie Boy, where are you?
> Fastwawa, that City Slicker Lawyer dune give YOU the side step.
> You been city slickered!


Ifn I didn't know how loyal and faithful Mr St Esq. ATTY at Law is I'd surely be sayin you fellas was on to somethin.
Even as temptin and irresistible as Puddin is...even if Puddin promised him things...even if she said she would split the $ with him, I just don't believe my friend Mr ST could do me that way.
Besides...like I said, Puddin didn't get that $ cause there hasn't been a truck load of Redman delivered to the house yet.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Ifn I didn't know how loyal and faithful Mr St Esq. ATTY at Law is I'd surely be sayin you fellas was on to somethin.
> Even as temptin and irresistible as Puddin is...even if Puddin promised him things...even if she said she would split the $ with him, I just don't believe my friend Mr ST could do me that way.


Boy o boy, blood is thickern water and love is blind! OPEN THEM EYES SO YOU MAY SEE! HEAL THIS CHILD! ARE YOU CRAZY? 


HUH?


----------



## fastwater

Gotta do some investigatin and study just what the 'chain of custody' was with this $. 
Gotta figur out who all the playa's are and who gave it to who. Dates, times, places where $ exchanged hands...etc.
Gotta ask myself...who had the biggest motive to take my $...who had the most to gain?

Come back PK!!! Desperately need your help.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hmm, who da playas are? Let's see here, on one hand we have Lazy 8 who's loaded, the boys got money coming out his gazoo
On the other hand we have your Slick Tommie the Ambulance Chaser.
Hmm, I see what you mean, this is a toughy.


----------



## Lazy 8

I want the SS Lazy.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hmm, who da playas are? Let's see here, on one hand we have Lazy 8 who's loaded, the boys got money coming out his gazoo
> On the other hand we have your Slick Tommie the Ambulance Chaser.
> Hmm, I see what you mean, this is a toughy.


Now wait just a minute here...Mr ST Esq. told me all his pockets stay full of $ and the only reason he didn't have more $ is cause he didn't have more pockets.
Said his $ was like toilet paper...just tears off what he needs.
Besides that, all famous attorneys like ST are loaded.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Go rent a snake and snake that drain?


 Black Rat snake?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Ifn I didn't know how loyal and faithful Mr St Esq. ATTY at Law is I'd surely be sayin you fellas was on to somethin.
> Even as temptin and irresistible as Puddin is...even if Puddin promised him things...even if she said she would split the $ with him, I just don't believe my friend Mr ST could do me that way.
> Besides...like I said, Puddin didn't get that $ cause there hasn't been a truck load of Redman delivered to the house yet.


Somebody saw ezbite and bobk in a hummer today....just sayin........


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Somebody saw ezbite and bobk in a hummer today....just sayin........


You don't s'pose they had Puddin in there smokin cigars do ya?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I want the SS Lazy.


Just put this jewel together and test drove it.








She handle like a dream.
Spring special is $10,500


----------



## G.lock

Glad to see you didn't forget the drain plug!


----------



## ezbite

Man I need a Bloody Mary


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Somebody saw ezbite and bobk in a hummer today....just sayin........


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Just put this jewel together and test drove it.
> View attachment 260790
> 
> She handle like a dream.
> Spring special is $10,500


Ya know Quickiewawa, I think I'm going with this baby and I'm gonna rename her the SS Guppy. She has a nice front deck for casting.
Call off the dogs, my search is over. No more Fisher Price boats.
https://www.boatinternational.com/y...ction]=desc&from_search[sort_field]=price_gbp


----------



## Burkcarp1

Where da Sam Hill you get that kinda moola? Ole princey give you dat much? Need ta give some to fastwa for new washing machine.


----------



## hardwaterfan

Lazy 8 said:


> I was going to ask a question about how far you guys go between oil changes on synthetic , but since I seem to derail everybodies topics, feel free to derail mine and talk about anything and everything you wish. Nothing is off limits. Well, let's keep it clean.
> Here's your chance, let the derailing begin.......


I go 5,000 but they recommend 6. I don't drive much though, my truck is 2.5 years old and I'm coming up on 20,000 miles.


----------



## hardwaterfan

Now I have to read 164 more pages....


----------



## Lazy 8

hardwaterfan said:


> Now I have to read 164 more pages....


Welcome aboard matey! I was a diehard every 3,000 miles all my life when I used conventional oil. Now that I'm on Mobil 1 100% synthetic, I go with the manufactures suggested of every 6,000. Seemed kinda weird at first, but I'm over it now. My little factory message minder tells me when.

Pull up a chair, put on a pot of coffee, open your mind, and take *EVERYTHING* Fastwater and his brother Saugeyed Tom say with a big ol fat grain of salt.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Where da Sam Hill you get that kinda moola? Ole princey give you dat much? Need ta give some to fastwa for new washing machine.


Do you think we could do some trolling off the back of that thang?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Do you think we could do some trolling off the back of that thang?


I'm game.. Sure be nice ta try.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> I'm game.. Sure be nice ta try.


U DONT WANNA BACK TROLL WITH THAT GUY


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> Do you think we could do some trolling off the back of that thang?


Why not you do it on this site ooooooooooooh....


----------



## ress

hardwaterfan said:


> Now I have to read 164 more pages....


Ah fresh blood!!! Yer gona get hooked! Know whata I mean Vern?


hardwaterfan said:


> Now I have to read 164 more pages....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Do you think we could do some trolling off the back of that thang?





Saugeye Tom said:


> U DONT WANNA BACK TROLL WITH THAT GUY





ezbite said:


> Why not you do it on this site ooooooooooooh....


Ooooh SNAP EZ!
Someone been sharpening that tongue to a razor edge.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Ah fresh blood!!! Yer gona get hooked! Know whata I mean Vern?


Yep...the sharks have begun to circle.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yep...the sharks have begun to circle.


What chu talkin bout Willis, ain't that how you got hooked up wid da Puddin?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> Why not you do it on this site ooooooooooooh....


I truly used to like you


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> What chu talkin bout Willis, ain't that how you got hooked up wid da Puddin?


Ooooh no!!!
Let me tell ya how me and that heartbreaker met...

I met Miss Puddin down at the local biker bar I used to run in.
Met her on a Wednesday night. They used to have arm wrestling tournaments there every 1st Weds. of the month. It got to be a big event in which many bike clubs would come and compete against each other. Bikers would come from all over bringing their biker momma's. 
Well...when Puddin waddled through the door, I immediately noticed she wasn't with anybody and didn't have any 'property of...' tat that was anywhere visible.
Gonna tell ya what, at the sight of her and all that jigglin, my heart fluttered and skipped about ten beats.
Sooo....yours truly got up from the table, went to the bathroom to spritz on some of that high dollar cologne they sell and wouldn't ya know it...the doggone cologne machine was out of order. This bein Weds. night and me bein a bit sweaty since the Friday before regular shower time, I went into kinda a panic since I wanted to make a good first expression. Anyways, there was one of them smell good urinal blocks settin there in the urinal so I got to thinkin...could I rub a little of that on me to freshen up. Just about the time I was gonna reach in and get that urinal block, I seen a shelf above the sink with a new block in the package. So I got new block, unwrapped it, rubbed it all over and hit the bathroom door on my way to talk some of my best,rehearsed trash to Puddin.

As I rounded the corner, much to my amazement, I didn't see her...nor was anyone doin any arm wrestlin. 
Puddin had disappeared and everyone was quite just starrin at the front door. A few minutes later, our club arm wrestlin champ(Ox) got up and went to the arm wrestlin table and sat down. Next thing I know, Miss Puddin came through the front door dressed in that Wonder Woman outfit on on told ya'll about before stuff in about a half pack of Redman chew in her jowl.
She walked straight up to the arm wrestlin table, sit down in the two chairs they had there for her and throwed the title to her Harley pan head on the table. Ole Ox laid his scooter title on the table and it was on.
Titled for title and winner takes all!!!

Well...boys and girls(boys that wanna be girls, girls that wanna be boys) Miss Puddin pert near tore ole Ox's arm clean out of the socket. Now Ox weighs in at about 325. And Miss Puddin bout flipped him clean out of his chair.
Right after she beat Ox, she looked at him, grinned really big and reached down and grabbed them titles.
As if all that wasn't sexy enough, when she grinned, she had a big hunk of that Redman stuck in her front teeth.

And that was it people...I was stone in love.


----------



## Lazy 8

Nah, I don't buy it it for one minute, you was it lust!
So tell me, did you LET Slick Tommie borrow her while you were away or did he sweet talk her and offer a case of Beech Nut?
Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, I don't buy it it for one minute, you was it lust!
> So tell me, did you LET Slick Tommie borrow her while you were away or did he sweet talk her and offer a case of Beech Nut?
> Enquiring minds want to know.


I don't know how she ended up over ST's place. 
Didn't even know she was there till you said she was.
But I trust my bestest buddy ST. Like I said before, even as irresistible as Puddin is, ST would go steppin behind my back. And there's no amount of $ to make him turn on me.
He's too loyal of a friend.

P.S. And yes...it was lust at first sight.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I don't know how she ended up over ST's place.
> Didn't even know she was there till you said she was.
> But I trust my bestest buddy ST. Like I said before, even as irresistible as Puddin is, ST would go steppin behind my back. And there's no amount of $ to make him turn on me.
> He's too loyal of a friend.
> 
> P.S. And yes...it was lust at first sight.


But, but, but, I gave the $13,499.29 to The Puddin while she was at Slick Tommies and somehow he wooed it from her or she merely gave it to him. I don't know if she gave it to him for, "Favors" or why?
I just remember her doing aLOT of smiling and tearing that chew up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, I don't buy it it for one minute, you was it lust!
> So tell me, did you LET Slick Tommie borrow her while you were away or did he sweet talk her and offer a case of Beech Nut?
> Enquiring minds want to know.


Twas Levi Garrett,,or. red foxx.....or...mail pouch...never beach nut


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Maybe even red man


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> But, but, but, I gave the $13,499.29 to The Puddin while she was at Slick Tommies and somehow he wooed it from her or she merely gave it to him. I don't know if she gave it to him for, "Favors" or why?


And why were you at my friend ST's house with my $ ?
And how did Miss Puddin persuade you to give her my $ ?
And how do I know for sure that you and Puddin aren't in cahoots and just blamin my bestest buddy ST? After all, your the one that bought her that new saddle with 'property of lazy8 ranch' on it.
And how come when I came to your house and talked to them sheep you got that they told me you ain't been as affectionate towards them lately as you usually are?

Things kinda leanin towards you and ole Miss Puddin might be sneakin out the back door.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ohhh Boy!!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> And why were you at my friend ST's house with my $ ?
> And how did Miss Puddin persuade you to give her my $ ?
> And how do I know for sure that you and Puddin aren't in cahoots and just blamin my bestest buddy ST? After all, your the one that bought her that new saddle with 'property of lazy8 ranch' on it.
> And how come when I came to your house and talked to them sheep you got that they told me you ain't been as affectionate towards them lately as you usually are?
> 
> Things kinda leanin towards you and ole Miss Puddin might be sneakin out the back door.


Elementary my dear Fastwawa, I called your house and The Puddin had your line forwarded over to your buddies house while you were out.
Puddin said, FW is out, but you can bring the moolah over her and I'll see he gits it.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Elementary my dear Fastwawa, I called your house and The Puddin had your line forwarded over to your buddies house while you were out.
> Puddin said, FW is out, but you can bring the moolah over her and I'll see he gits it.


Well...I hope Miss Puddin don't tell ya you can have my boat, my truck or my dog, fav. rooster Mr Rojo or my cowboy boot sandels. Like my $, None of which she owns either. Nor does she have the liberty to give away whether she does it from my phone,yours or ST's.

At any rate...just to be clear...is your sworn OGF statement that you took the $ over to ST's house where Puddin was at and gave it to puddin?
Or is your OGF sworn statement that you took it to ST's house where Puddin was at and gave it to ST and ST gave it to Puddin?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Im Cornfused


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well...I hope Miss Puddin don't tell ya you can have my boat, my truck or my dog, fav. rooster Mr Rojo or my cowboy boot sandels. Like my $, None of which she owns either. Nor does she have the liberty to give away whether she does it from my phone,yours or ST's.
> 
> At any rate...just to be clear...is your sworn OGF statement that you took the $ over to ST's house where Puddin was at and gave it to puddin?
> Or is your OGF sworn statement that you took it to ST's house where Puddin was at and gave it to ST and ST gave it to Puddin?


Can't remember....I think seeds were involved and I've slept a few times since then.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Im Cornfused


Welcome to my world.


----------



## hardwaterfan

after reading through all 167 pages....this is what i have to say to each and every one of you....


----------



## hardwaterfan

heres the whole clip....damn good stuff...


----------



## scioto_alex

Wallet stolen

Replace driver's license

Stand in BMV line for half an hour while no one is at the counter

Fill out paperwork, answer 20 questions

They want $22, I only had $10 because I DON'T HAVE MY WALLET

Go hit a bank machine on someone else's card

Stand in line again

Answer the same 20 questions again

"The computers are down"

And on the wall in there, no kidding, is a sign saying IT IS WHAT IT IS

I'm ready to tear the tail hole out of a bear and not even wash my hands.

And I clock in at 2:30

Edited to add, and when the Sheriff's deputy went left of center at me, I steered toward him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hardwaterfan said:


> after reading through all 167 pages....this is what i have to say to each and every one of you....


we need medicine.....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> we need medicine.....


Did someone say 'medicine'?


----------



## Lazy 8

I got seeds?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Wallet stolen
> 
> Replace driver's license
> 
> Stand in BMV line for half an hour while no one is at the counter
> 
> Fill out paperwork, answer 20 questions
> 
> They want $22, I only had $10 because I DON'T HAVE MY WALLET
> 
> Go hit a bank machine on someone else's card
> 
> Stand in line again
> 
> Answer the same 20 questions again
> 
> "The computers are down"
> 
> And on the wall in there, no kidding, is a sign saying IT IS WHAT IT IS
> 
> I'm ready to tear the tail hole out of a bear and not even wash my hands.
> 
> And I clock in at 2:30
> 
> Edited to add, and when the Sheriff's deputy went left of center at me, I steered toward him.


Alex, we're worried about you buddy. You gonna be ok? Who stole your wallet?


----------



## Lazy 8

hardwaterfan said:


> heres the whole clip....damn good stuff...


Glad you like us. You do like us? Remember the show, my name is Earl? Don't judge me. (us) Judge not lest ye be judged thyself.


----------



## scioto_alex

I don't know for sure what happened to the wallet but one of Linda's sons was here and he becomes ... different ... when he's buzzed.

I'll be back at the BMV again tomorrow for another try. Fortunately it's close to home.


----------



## hardwaterfan

1:24 to 1:31 of the second clip i posted is me on my "medicine"...this is what i wake up to this morning, yeah....pretty sad i know...looks like i took at least two or three tries...


----------



## hardwaterfan

Lazy 8 said:


> Glad you like us. You do like us? Remember the show, my name is Earl? Don't judge me. (us) Judge not lest ye be judged thyself.


of course, whats NOT to like....


----------



## scioto_alex

Back to the BMV this morning, their computer system is still down. What kind of incompetent dolts are running that system?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

*PLEASE UNKIE SHERMIE COME HOME dead in here again....we have a spy buckeye coastie is watching us waiting to pounce*


----------



## fastwater

Yes Nukie Shermie...please come home!
Buckeye Coastie...come out...come out where ever you are!

Just got in from town. Had to jump on those pork butts at Krogers for .99lb. In case you didn't see thread in OGF Kitchen, four day 4/26-29, .99lb sale on pork butts at Krogers while they last. No rain checks.
Hurry and stock up cause our case in Lancaster was full last night and half empty tonight. Goin fast!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> *PLEASE UNKIE SHERMIE COME HOME dead in here again....we have a spy buckeye coastie is watching us waiting to pounce*


We have a mole?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> We have a mole?


 who is buckeye coastie??


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> who is buckeye coastie??


My new top notch, undercover investigator that just gragiated from the elite Sherlock Holmes College of Investigative Science. He gragiated top in his class and is currently studying to take part in the world known Private Investigator ' Olympics' that are held over in London every 5yrs. Only the best of the best are ever invited to attend the Private Investigator Olympics and then, very few ever make the cut to compete. Buckeye Coastie not only got invited to compete due to his gragiating scores at the elite Sherlock Holmes College of Investigative Science but when he qualified for these noted Olympics setting unprecedented record scores in all categories for qualifications.

He will be hired to investigate where my $13,499.29 went and who was responsible for my $ getting into the wrong hands in the first place (if it ever did)

P.S. Have run out of underwear. Have turned every pair inside out.
Currently going commando. Glad the temperature has warmed up a bit but have still had a few 'drafty' mornings in which 'the boys' got a might chilly.


----------



## ezbite

Im gonna be a doctor after ma studies are done.....


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> My new top notch, undercover investigator that just gragiated from the elite Sherlock Holmes College of Investigative Science. He gragiated top in his class and is currently studying to take part in the world known Private Investigator ' Olympics' that are held over in London every 5yrs. Only the best of the best are ever invited to attend the Private Investigator Olympics and then, very few ever make the cut to compete. Buckeye Coastie not only got invited to compete due to his gragiating scores at the elite Sherlock Holmes College of Investigative Science but when he qualified for these noted Olympics setting unprecedented record scores in all categories for qualifications.
> 
> He will be hired to investigate where my $13,499.29 went and who was responsible for my $ getting into the wrong hands in the first place (if it ever did)
> 
> P.S. Have run out of underwear. Have turned every pair inside out.
> Currently going commando. Glad the temperature has warmed up a bit but have still had a few 'drafty' mornings in which 'the boys' got a might chilly.


Go for it. I'm going to take my new boat on a slow cruise around the world. First stop? Danged if I know. 



ezbite said:


> Im gonna be a doctor after ma studies are done.....
> 
> View attachment 260981


Pretty cool EZ, what do you do in the event of triplettes? Quadruplettes? 5X? 6X?


----------



## scioto_alex

OK, babies in the legs is weird, even for this thread.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Go for it. I'm going to take my new boat on a slow cruise around the world. First stop? Danged if I know.
> 
> *Lazy on his new yacht:*


----------



## Lazy 8

Uncle Georgie! He'd prolly wanna go crusin'


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> OK, babies in the legs is weird, even for this thread.


FOSR - never thought anything could be too weird for you.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


>


Knew I should have waited to watch this until I had my first cup of joe and was fully awake.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Knew I should have waited to watch this until I had my first cup of joe and was fully awake.


You have restored my faith in you.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> You have restored my faith in you.


That vid kinda made me apprehensive about taking my morning tinkle.


----------



## scioto_alex

Check your waders for any small holes.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Check your waders for any small holes.


Now I have to even question soaking in the bathtub when my back acts up.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Some stuff a guy should be able to unsee..


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Some stuff a guy should be able to unsee..


Some guys say the same when they see Miss Puddin in her cat woman outfit but they don't fool me. They really want her when they see that Amurican flag tattoo start to gigglin.


----------



## ezbite

me and Martha some years back making Monte Cristo's... mmmmmm something tasted good and smelled like cheese..


----------



## fastwater

Young Martha Stewart on the right.
Young Rosie O'Donnel on the left:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Young Martha Stewart on the right.
> Young Rosie O'Donnel on the left:
> View attachment 261097


talked to Justin Clark....he said the last of may will be EPIC


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Young Martha Stewart on the right.
> Young Rosie O'Donnel on the left:
> View attachment 261097


gonna miss ya old man


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> talked to Justin Clark....he said the last of may will be EPIC


Rub it in why don't ya!
Nah...hope you guys knock it out of the park.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> gonna miss ya old man


Sure gonna miss bein there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Sure gonna mess bein there.


 I WILL tell you where the suckers and carp are possibly biting,


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Young Martha Stewart on the right.
> Young Rosie O'Donnel on the left:
> View attachment 261097



it's a good thing....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I WILL tell you where the suckers and carp are possibly biting,


Know I can depend on you Pal.

It won't be long now!
Have you given your boat its shakedown run?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Know I can depend on you Pal.
> 
> It won't be long now!
> Have you given your boat its shakedown run?


Next weekend


----------



## scioto_alex

When I wake up on the floor, on the carpeted forest floor
All the squirrels in their conifers are singing to me
My oh my, even if you had a set of wings
Why would you ever want to fly
From a peaceable kingdom?
My, oh my, what a peaceable kingdom!
Why would I ever want to leave
Leave this peaceable Kingdom?


----------



## fastwater

^^^
I too used to wake up on the floor
But it would be from drinking with the girl next door.
We would get trashed, then she would leave
Shortly after, I would begin to heave.
I'd soon pass out, to the floor I would soar
When I awoke, I would surely feel poor
And every time, I would swear 'No More'.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Some guys say the same when they see Miss Puddin in her cat woman outfit but they don't fool me. They really want her when they see that Amurican flag tattoo start to gigglin.


I refuse to like dat. ^^^


----------



## scioto_alex

This morning while I was wearing an orange apron, I found another OGF member out among the pallets of mulch.

He was crafty. He had arranged the pallets so he had his own little fort with the 40-gallon preformed pond liner and the 330 GPH pond pump. What gave him away was the 100-ft 16/3 extension cord running under a pallet of the Scotts Earthgro 2 cu ft black mulch.

We all get busted for something, sometime.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody have a "Dashboard Jesus" in their car? just talking to my wife about her sister's car accident...I haven't seen one in a long time but growing up, you could always tell the Catholics by their cars...


----------



## Snakecharmer

How about a "Suicide Knob" ?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> How about a "Suicide Knob" ?


Suicide knob on tractor count?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Need a photo.....


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Need a photo.....


Ok!
Will have to wait till a little further in the week to get the pic.
Puddin took the tractor with the front loader and backhoe on it. Said she was goin to her visit sisters down in West Virginia for a couple a days. Somethin bout cleaning out the septic system and redoin the leach bed. Told her she better not bring ma tractor back with one speck of poo on it.
But ma pal told me he seen her on 70W headed towards Dayton.
Either she's taken the long way to W.V. or she's up to no good with ma tractor.
Don't know who she would be goin to see in the Dayton area. 

By the way, I quoted your post in the ' 2017 draft ' thread. But when it quoted, it didn't copy it right. Tried it twice and both times it did just like it looks in my post.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Ok!
> Will have to wait till a little further in the week to get the pic.
> Puddin took the tractor with the front loader and backhoe on it. Said she was goin to her visit sisters down in West Virginia for a couple a days. Somethin bout cleaning out the septic system and redoin the leach bed. Told her she better not bring ma tractor back with one speck of poo on it.
> But ma pal told me he seen her on 70W headed towards Dayton.
> Either she's taken the long way to W.V. or she's up to no good with ma tractor.
> Don't know who she would be goin to see in the Dayton area.
> 
> By the way, I quoted your post in the ' 2017 draft ' thread. But when it quoted, it didn't copy it right. Tried it twice and both times it did just like it looks in my post.


She pulling an ol Possum Head trick. George Jones. She'll get pulled over for DTWI. (Driving a Tractor While Under the Influence)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

She's coming to Dayton AGAIN????


----------



## scioto_alex

Cars - do any of you remember the bumper stickers that said "In case of Rapture, this car will be driverless"?

Well, apparently the End Times are at hand.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Talking about cars and what you don't see anymore......How about bumpers like this 57 Caddy? I wonder if they sold tassles as an option?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Talking about cars and what you don't see anymore......How about bumpers like this 57 Caddy? I wonder if they sold tassles as an option?
> View attachment 261229


Yup, Snakey, bumpers today are literally plastic and styrofoam.



scioto_alex said:


> Cars - do any of you remember the bumper stickers that said "In case of Rapture, this car will be driverless"?
> 
> Well, apparently the End Times are at hand.


FOSR - What pray tell are you basing your assumption on? Is your bunion flaring up?


----------



## scioto_alex

Just wait until someone figures out how to hack the controls of a driverless semi tanker loaded with gasoline.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwa r you still wearing dirty underwear? Did you get your washing machine??


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwa r you still wearing dirty underwear? Did you get your washing machine??


Nope...no $ ='s no undies.
Going commando...and starting to like it.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> She's coming to Dayton AGAIN????[/QUOTE
> 
> Hmmm...forgot about you living that way.
> My pal that saw her headed up 70W said she had her saddle strapped in the front end loader bucket and was runnin my tractor wide open.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

YOU CALL HER AND TELL HER THE MONEY IS GONE AND IM NOT HOME please


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU CALL HER AND TELL HER THE MONEY IS GONE AND IM NOT HOME please


Hmmm...I am really cornfused right about now.

Why in the world would ma Miss Puddin Head give me some big story bout goin to her sisters in WV to dig up the septic and take my tractor when she was really goin to ma bestest buddies house in Dayton with her favorite saddle strapped in the front loader bucket?
And what money would ma bestest buddy be talkin about that Miss Puddin might be thinkin he has??

Sounds like more clues in the on goin case for my world known investigator Mr Buckeye Coastie.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...I am really cornfused right about now.
> 
> Why in the world would ma Miss Puddin Head give me some big story bout goin to her sisters in WV to dig up the septic and take my tractor when she was really goin to ma bestest buddies house in Dayton with her favorite saddle strapped in the front loader bucket?
> And what money would ma bestest buddy be talkin about that Miss Puddin might be thinkin he has??
> 
> Sounds like more clues in the on goin case for my world known investigator Mr Buckeye Coastie.


She made me.....it. it. ...was a turrible weakness


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> She made me.....it. it. ...was a turrible weakness


Is there somethin you need to fess up to me ma bestest buddy???


----------



## Burkcarp1

thinking the cats out of the bag now we all no where the money went... just saying..


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> thinking the cats out of the bag now we all no where the money went... just saying..


...and I'm runnin around with ma 'boys' gettin wind burned.


----------



## scioto_alex

Ah you tendernuts aren't used to having your stuff out in the breeze. Well, if you're new to it you'd better watch out at this time of year because the carpenter bees are hovering around and looking for nooks and crannies to host their nests. That tickle you feel ain't Puddin's little finger.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Is there somethin you need to fess up to me ma bestest buddy???


Yes....she promised to take the money to you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Man ...everybody must be fishing or shroomin


----------



## scioto_alex

"Verb" is a noun.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man ...everybody must be fishing or shroomin


Putting the boat in the water today..


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey tommy I thought you were tied up with Miz puddin?????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

she left with my wallet


----------



## fastwater

Funny...Haven't heard from lazy since Puddin left my house on my tractor with the saddle lazy got her in the bucket on the front loader headed for ST's house. 
Now she done left ST's house with his wallet.
Makes me wonder if lazy and her didn't have all this planned from the beginning?


----------



## G.lock

So.... this 3395 post is a scam like them telemarketers?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Funny...Haven't heard from lazy since Puddin left my house on my tractor with the saddle lazy got her in the bucket on the front loader headed for ST's house.
> Now she done left ST's house with his wallet.
> Makes me wonder if lazy and her didn't have all this planned from the beginning?


I knew we'd get to the bottom of this


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I knew we'd get to the bottom of this


They might fool us ole country boys for a short minute...but sooner than later you and I am gonna figure things out ain't we ST.

Where's that low down scoundrel at anyway?
I remember a few pages ago, he was throwing ma bestest buddy under the bus sayin things like ' I better watch my dime store,ambulance chasin attorney'. Made me bout half heated the things he was sayin bout ma friend.
Now all the Indians arrows are pointin straight at him to bein the culprit sneakin out the back door with not only ma Puddin head...but ma $...and now ma tractor.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> They might fool us ole country boys for a short minute...but sooner than later you and I am gonna figure things out ain't we ST.
> 
> Where's that low down scoundrel at anyway?
> I remember a few pages ago, he was throwing ma bestest buddy under the bus sayin things like ' I better watch my dime store,ambulance chasin attorney'. Made me bout half heated the things he was sayin bout ma friend.
> Now all the Indians arrows are pointin straight at him to bein the culprit sneakin out the back door with not only ma Puddin head...but ma $...and now ma tractor.


AND YOU STILL DONT HAVE A WASHING MACHINE!!!!


----------



## G.lock

I'll bet it's Lazy that's been blowing up my phone with all those free vacation offers too.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G.lock said:


> I'll bet it's Lazy that's been blowing up my phone with all those free vacation offers too.


and to think....we trusted him


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> AND YOU STILL DONT HAVE A WASHING MACHINE!!!!


That's right!
And furthermore, with all this warm weather and me havin to go commando, I found out the hard way I can't wear some of ma favorite summer shorts.
Was in Walmart the other day wearin a pair of ma favorite shorts and got arrested fer somethin called indecent exposure.
Didn't even know what that was till the police lady marched me over to one of them fancy full length mirrors they had in WallyWorld, made me stand in front of it, pointed in the mirror and said, "that's what your bein arrested for. You can't walk around in public exposed like that!". When I asked her what 'exposed' meant, some nice man standin there whispered to me, " she means ya can't have yours 'boys' hangin out of your shorts".
Well, I purt near fell over. See, I don't have one of them fancy full length mirrors at the house and didn't even realize what was goin on down there.
I was so embarrassed!

When I went to explainin to the nice police lady ma whole situation of not havin a washin machine cause someone stole ma $ and I couldn't pay for ma new one, that I didn't have no underwear on cause I wore all ma underwear as long as I could even turnin them inside out...and I didn't have one of them fancy full length mirrors at the house so I didn't realize what was goin on down there, she really felt sorry for me.
She took the handcuffs off me and we went over to the underwear department and she bought me two packs of them real expensive Fruit of the Loom underwear. We then walked over to one of them dressin rooms and she told me to go in and put a pair on.
She was a bit surprised when I came out of the dressin room showin her how good they fit. She said "they fit perfect. Now go back in there and put your shorts back on."
I did, came out and she was very pleased.

But she done somethin real strange that I still ain't figured out yet...right when I was leavin the Walmart, she handed me this doctors card and made me promise to go see him. I thanked her, told her I wasn't feelin sick but if'n I ever was I would surely go see him. But she insisted I go anyway.
Ain't made my appointment yet. Really don't know what reason to tell him why I'm supposed to be comin to see him.
He's got a funny name.
Dr Psychiatrist...must be some kind of foreigner or something.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> and to think....we trusted him


Don't know bout you ST...but I always had a sneakin suspicion that he was more slippery than snot on a door knob.
Even so, I never figured he was slick enough to end up with ma John Deere.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Did he take roho the rooster too???


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Don't know bout you ST...but I always had a sneakin suspicion that he was more slippery than snot on a door knob.
> Even so, I never figured he was slick enough to end up with ma John Deere.


I thought owl poo was the slickest??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Don't know bout you ST...but I always had a sneakin suspicion that he was more slippery than snot on a door knob.
> Even so, I never figured he was slick enough to end up with ma John Deere.


He gots ms puddin too!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did he take roho the rooster too???


No...Roho's a lot like my bestest buddy ST, he's too loyal for that. Had him since he was borned. He'll go out cat'n around for a few days but always comes home.



Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought owl poo was the slickest??


You might be right BC...may have to put ole lazy in the owl poo category.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> He gots ms puddin too!!!!


Must have ST.
We ain't heard hide nor hair from lazy since miss Puddin left.
And you know the sayin...'if'n it walks like a duck'...
Bet he's got her out on the yacht he just bought with ma $.








He's prolly baskin in the sun feedin her buckets of chicken rubbin chicken grease on her for suntan oil while I'ma runnin around tryin to figure out how ima gonna get my fields plowed without ma tractor.


----------



## G.lock

Hey Lazy, ain't it about time to get your big spoon out and stir the pot?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

he may b on a walkabout again


----------



## fastwater

Seems lazy has been livin the life of luxury at ma expense.
Was sent this pic of lazy by ma excellent investigator, the one and only Mr Buckeye Coastie:








Mr Buckeye Coastie has been investigating all this $ fiasco that lazy, ST, miss Puddin and I have been goin through.
One thing he has narrowed down for sure that he sent me in a memo...and I quote:
"Boy...you got screwed!"
...end quote.

WHERE'S MA TRACTOR???


----------



## ezbite




----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 261553


That may be lazy stuck like that but one thing for certain...that's not miss Puddin he's stuck in.
She may be on the sidelines eating a couple buckets of extra crispy KFC


----------



## scioto_alex

My goodness, I haven't been that limber in years.


----------



## Burkcarp1

scioto_alex said:


> My goodness, I haven't been that limber in years.


Not sure that I would want to be..


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> My goodness, I haven't been that limber in years.





Burkcarp1 said:


> Not sure that I would want to be..


With respect...is that the reason for the bit of the disgruntled look in the avatar?


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## fastwater

I'm cornfused again....I must'a missed somethin.

You were screaming in the vid, "go open your window, stick your head out...stick your head out and scream, im mad as hell and I'm not gonna take it anymore".

You said nothing about ' go to the campground, participate in an exercise program and stick your head in someone's keester.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Now it looks like we lost everyone??? HELLO!! Fishing??


----------



## G.lock

Gone fishin!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yes....all day


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

^^^Gettin them arms in shape for the end of the month at LSC^^^


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Well you guys probably had a better day than I did, I figure I loaded 200+ bags of mulch into customer vehicles and I was stacking empty pallets above eye level.

Man, some of those people want their vehicles SERIOUSLY overloaded. I'll joke with them with a line like "This is going to handle differently" but it isn't really funny because I know how a vehicle's control can change when there's too much weight in the back.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## ress

Replacing sections of fence Saturday.


----------



## scioto_alex

Apples have smooth, crisp skins which are usually red but sometimes yellow or green.

Oranges have pitted, tender skins which are always orange.


----------



## ress

You know they are'nt going to make yard sticks any longer.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> You know they are'nt going to make yard sticks any longer.


I'll bite...how come?


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> I'll bite...how come?


They are always 36 inches, never any longer...


----------



## Snakecharmer

What is black & white and red (sp) all over?


----------



## ress

fastwater said:


> I'll bite...how come?


Noooo Fastwada not you of all people!!!!!!


----------



## G.lock

Snakecharmer said:


> What is black & white and red (sp) all over?


Can't be a newspaper, ain't none left worth reading.


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> What is black & white and red (sp) all over?


Now that goes back a long way-----skunk with diaper rash........?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Why do they put a fence around cemeteries?


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Why do they put a fence around cemeteries?


Why do they put fences around cemeteries ?


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Why do they put fences around cemeteries ?


People are dieing to get in...


----------



## scioto_alex

What do you get when you cross an elephant with a rhino?















Elephino


----------



## fastwater




----------



## Saugeye Tom

You all are ate up


----------



## Snakecharmer

Where does Lazy hide his money?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Under the soap......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

On his walkabout


----------



## fastwater

If he keeps messin with Miss Puddin, he won't have any $ to hide.
She'll slick him right out of it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> If he keeps messin with Miss Puddin, he won't have any $ to hide.
> She'll slick him right out of it.


How do you break Miss Puddin's finger?






Punch her in the nose....


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> How do you break Miss Puddin's finger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punch her in the nose....


----------



## scioto_alex

Alex's List of Things He Does Not Want to Do: Put "street racing fail" into youtube.

These days I'm driving an old Honda minivan which is a total sled and I like that because nobody expects anything from it and everyone ignores it because there are a million of them out there. 

Even with the half-dead tranny and shot motor mounts, sometimes I still have fun with it. When someone is driving like a jerk and we happen to end up side by side at a light, I can usually smoke them on reaction time when the light changes. I don't have to go fast, I just make them look stupid before they do the classic Loser Fly-By.


----------



## G.lock

I think we got us some alien abductions goin on.
First Ol Sherman disappeared and now Lazy.
Who's next €¥#>**~£€


----------



## Snakecharmer

G.lock said:


> I think we got us some alien abductions goin on.
> First Ol Sherman disappeared and now Lazy.
> Who's next €¥#>**~£€


 Puddin got both of them for her harem.........


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wonder how fastwa got away from her???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

WELLLLL SHERM SHOULD BE BACK SOON.....AS FOR LAZY ..... I THINK HES TIED UP AT THE MOMENT


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Wonder how fastwa got away from her???


Well...that was a bit tricky and took some planin.
Puddin and I was at home one evening and on purpose, so she would still be hungry after dinner, I only fixed 12 fried porkchops, a peck of potatoes, just shy of a gallon of mashed taters and a quart of green beans.
A couple hours after we ate, I commented to her that some sliders and onion chips from the WC Lounge(White Castle) sure would be good. Her eyes lit up like two moon pies.
Waving a $50, made her a deal...I buy...you fly!
She snatched that money and hit the front door like an Indian with the trots headed for the woods. 
I knew she would be gone about an hour cause figured she would get about 4cases of them sliders with about 10 large onion chips and would have to wait awhile for them fine chefs at the WC Lounge to get all that together.
Ma escape plan worked out perfect. She was gone just long enough for me to get the truck hooked to our home and leave.
She came home to nothin but the wooden steps the went up to the front door of our palace. 

That's the best thing about havin one of them mobile homes. If'n ya ever gotta get outta Dodge real fast, just unplug the electric, unhook the turlit hoses and go.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Well...that was a bit tricky and took some planin.
> Puddin and I was at home one evening and on purpose, so she would still be hungry after dinner, I only fixed 12 fried porkchops, a peck of potatoes, just shy of a gallon of mashed taters and a quart of green beans.
> A couple hours after we ate, I commented to her that some sliders and onion chips from the WC Lounge(White Castle) sure would be good. Her eyes lit up like two moon pies.
> Waving a $50, made her a deal...I buy...you fly!
> She snatched that money and hit the front door like an Indian with the trots headed for the woods.
> I knew she would be gone about an hour cause figured she would get about 4cases of them sliders with about 10 large onion chips and would have to wait awhile for them fine chefs at the WC Lounge to get all that together.
> Ma escape plan worked out perfect. She was gone just long enough for me to get the truck hooked to our home and leave.
> She came home to nothin but the wooden steps the went up to the front door of our palace.
> 
> That's the best thing about havin one of them mobile homes. If'n ya ever gotta get outta Dodge real fast, just unplug the electric, unhook the turlit hoses and go.


Just shame on you.....now she got lazy all katwitterpated


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just shame on you.....now she got lazy all katwitterpated


Serves that scoundrel right fer thinkin he was slick and shanghai'n ma $.
When it's all said and done he'll pay me double that $13,749 he owed me just to get rid of Miss Puddin head.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Starting to think you n Miz Puddin are in cahoots with each other??! Did you send her over to Lazy to get your money back?


----------



## Buckeye coastie

fastwater said:


> Serves that scoundrel right fer thinkin he was slick and shanghai'n ma $.
> When it's all said and done he'll pay me double that $13,749 he owed me just to get rid of Miss Puddin head.


 Well fastwater I put my remote control squirrel cam to werk watchn miz Puddin. She was using yall tractor to dig a pit in some shady looking fella's yard in Dayton. when the camra look down there. I saw lazy in the bottom. She keep telling lazy to put on the "LOTION" and she had a tight grip on that pink suitcase. then she saw my squirrel cam and start singen squirrel stew for dinner. and it quit worken. I don.t no if I can keep spy for you That squirrel took two year to train. cost twenty dollars for the spy kit.


----------



## ezbite

just for fastwawa... she's waiting..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie said:


> Well fastwater I put my remote control squirrel cam to werk watchn miz Puddin. She was using yall tractor to dig a pit in some shady looking fella's yard in Dayton. when the camra look down there. I saw lazy in the bottom. She keep telling lazy to put on the "LOTION" and she had a tight grip on that pink suitcase. then she saw my squirrel cam and start singen squirrel stew for dinner. and it quit worken. I don.t no if I can keep spy for you That squirrel took two year to train. cost twenty dollars for the spy kit.


The mole has arisen....I'll get ya a new squirrel


----------



## fastwater

Buckeye coastie said:


> Well fastwater I put my remote control squirrel cam to werk watchn miz Puddin. She was using yall tractor to dig a pit in some shady looking fella's yard in Dayton. when the camra look down there. I saw lazy in the bottom. She keep telling lazy to put on the "LOTION" and she had a tight grip on that pink suitcase. then she saw my squirrel cam and start singen squirrel stew for dinner. and it quit worken. I don.t no if I can keep spy for you That squirrel took two year to train. cost twenty dollars for the spy kit.





Saugeye Tom said:


> The mole has arisen....I'll get ya a new squirrel


Ask...oh Great One...and you shall receive!
Your new squirrel is on the way.

Just know that one of miss puddins favorite meals(although I've never seen her pass on any meal) is squirrel stew.
Do ya think she done buried ole lazy in that hole? 
Or do ya think they was fixin to do a bit of mud wrestlin?
She likes to mud wrestle ya know. Says the mud cools her off and is good fer her complexion cause it gets in all the wrinkles.
She used ta waller around in the mud down at the creek. Then I'd have to load her up in the back of the truck and take her and run her through the truck wash. 
Them was some good memories.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Starting to think you n Miz Puddin are in cahoots with each other??! Did you send her over to Lazy to get your money back?


Can't comment on that one BC.


----------



## scioto_alex

With the recent warm weather and spawning season coming on, Puddin has joined her cousin Tapioca in nude noodling in the Big Darby.

I can tell you from first-hand experience that the big crayfish start getting pretty inquisitive if you stay in one place too long.

In Russia, the guys fish with the tackle they were born iwth.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> With the recent warm weather and spawning season coming on, Puddin has joined her cousin Tapioca in nude noodling in the Big Darby.
> ...


Hmmm...last time them two got together I ended up punchin Tapioca right in the eye. 
He was all over Puddin like a cheap suit.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey guys, just checking in. I'm sicker than a dawg with a viral infection. Can't even go to work because I'm infectious. Sound like I swallered 2 or 3 frogs and somebody put my head in a vice. 
Chest congestion also. 
I don't wish this on my worst enemy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey guys, just checking in. I'm sicker than a dawg with a viral infection. Can't even go to work because I'm infectious. Sound like I swallered 2 or 3 frogs and somebody put my head in a vice.
> Chest congestion also.
> I don't wish this on my worst enemy.


Praying for a speedy recovery! Puddin's a germ factory...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey guys, just checking in. I'm sicker than a dawg with a viral infection. Can't even go to work because I'm infectious. Sound like I swallered 2 or 3 frogs and somebody put my head in a vice.
> Chest congestion also.
> I don't wish this on my worst enemy.


Wish you a speedy recovery!! We need you back


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Glad t see you ok lazy.....your turn sherm


----------



## fastwater

Yep...hope to see ya feelin better real soon.
FWIW, if'n ya want to get better faster, take Puddin down to the WC Lounge and get her a couple a cases of them sliders with extra onions. After she swallows them whole(she don't chew much), from there go over to the neighbor's swimmin pool. Load her into the pool and get in there with her. 
Before ya know it, her flatulence will kick in and wa-lah...instant jacuzzi. Between the warm bubbly water restin your achin muscles and the aroma clearin your sinus's, you'll be fit as a fiddle in no time.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

A bunch of......WHERE ARE YA SHERM


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> A bunch of......WHERE ARE YA SHERM


Yep...WE WANT SHERM...WE WANT SHERM!
The only thing missin is a tin cup to scrape across the cell bars.


----------



## ress

Kind of strange huh? Been what 3 weeks and nothing?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Buckeye coastie is quiet also with his investigation.."


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Buckeye coastie is quiet also with his investigation.."


Yes...he's like Batman. Out of sight...out of mind.
Once he gets things figured out he's gonna be all over it like a duck on a junebug.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Just like Lazy and Sherm.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I have informed BC of the slander that is happening at this time check your mail box in 3 days for the subpoenas,,,,,ST


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

My favorite crooner...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Everyone go to bed with the aromous Rooster???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lol all out catten thats cat fishin


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 needsa shave..


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 262094
> 
> 
> Lazy 8 needsa shave..


I think I see the butt of a Glock sticking out of his bra.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Reliving my youth...


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> A bunch of......WHERE ARE YA SHERM





fastwater said:


> Yep...WE WANT SHERM...WE WANT SHERM!
> The only thing missin is a tin cup to scrape across the cell bars.


its really great that you guys still care. had a big misunderstanding but thanks to some great guys got it worked out in my favor.

cant type very good so im going to make a few mistakes. had a heaet valve replaced on the 30th of april. not back up to par yet.

just good to be back.
sherman


----------



## KaGee

Breaking News...

Overnight the The Lake Erie District Circus Court sided with attorneys for Sherman51 and reduced his lifetime sentence to time served and 6 months probation. "Keep your lines tight" the judges warned the defendant. 

Attempts to get comment from both sides went unanswered.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Welcome back Sherm!!!!


----------



## ress

X2 !!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> its really great that you guys still care. had a big misunderstanding but thanks to some great guys got it worked out in my favor.
> 
> cant type very good so im going to make a few mistakes. had a heaet valve replaced on the 30th of april. not back up to par yet.
> 
> just good to be back.
> sherman


Great to have ya back uncle Sherm!
Very glad your heart procedure went well.

As you read through the thread gettin caught up, you'll see that us heatherns got a bit unrulely since you've been gone. Didn't have the wisdom of a wise 'ole owl' to keep us in line. Especially that 'lazy' guy that came into a bunch of $ from some middle eastern prince( may be a princess posing as a prince...not sure) and then finagled his way into miss puddins heart by flashen buckets of KFC extra crispy chicken under her nose. She went off on ma tractor to be with him and that's the last we've seen of either of them. 

I hired a world renowned investigator by the name of buckeye Coastie and put him on the case of gettin ma tractor back.

Buckeye Coastie's last report stated that the last time he saw the both of them was off the Caribbean Islands on the deck of Lazy's new 60' yacht. 
Miss Puddin was in one of them thong bikinis layin in the sun whilst lazy dressed in a speedo and cowboy boots was Rollin chicken grease on Puddin with a paint roller so she could get her tan on.

Buckeye Coastie commented that he was worried cause the yacht was listen badly cause miss Puddin wasn't layin in the center of the yacht.
Have not seen nor heard from lazy or Puddin since.


----------



## fastwater

KaGee said:


> Breaking News...
> 
> Overnight the The Lake Erie District Circus Court sided with attorneys for Sherman51 and reduced his lifetime sentence to time served and 6 months probation. "Keep your lines tight" the judges warned the defendant.
> 
> Attempts to get comment from both sides went unanswered.


...glad the 'jury tampering' paid off!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fer a slick talkin lawyer ST sure is quiet.. Wonder if he was involved in this tampering??..or wondering if it was Buckeye Coastie...


----------



## sherman51

KaGee said:


> Breaking News...
> 
> Overnight the The Lake Erie District Circus Court sided with attorneys for Sherman51 and reduced his lifetime sentence to time served and 6 months probation. "Keep your lines tight" the judges warned the defendant.
> 
> Attempts to get comment from both sides went unanswered.


there is no doubt i learnrd my lesson well.



fastwater said:


> Great to have ya back uncle Sherm!
> Very glad your heart procedure went well.
> 
> As you read through the thread gettin caught up, you'll see that us heatherns got a bit unrulely since you've been gone. Didn't have the wisdom of a wise 'ole owl' to keep us in line. Especially that 'lazy' guy that came into a bunch of $ from some middle eastern prince( may be a princess posing as a prince...not sure) and then finagled his way into miss puddins heart by flashen buckets of KFC extra crispy chicken under her nose. She went off on ma tractor to be with him and that's the last we've seen of either of them.
> 
> I hired a world renowned investigator by the name of buckeye Coastie and put him on the case of gettin ma tractor back.
> 
> Buckeye Coastie's last report stated that the last time he saw the both of them was off the Caribbean Islands on the deck of Lazy's new 60' yacht.
> Miss Puddin was in one of them thong bikinis layin in the sun whilst lazy dressed in a speedo and cowboy boots was Rollin chicken grease on Puddin with a paint roller so she could get her tan on.
> 
> Buckeye Coastie commented that he was worried cause the yacht was listen badly cause miss Puddin wasn't layin in the center of the yacht.
> Have not seen nor heard from lazy or Puddin since.


you know when the singings done miss pudding will be back for more, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> its really great that you guys still care. had a big misunderstanding but thanks to some great guys got it worked out in my favor.
> 
> cant type very good so im going to make a few mistakes. had a heaet valve replaced on the 30th of april. not back up to par yet.
> 
> just good to be back.
> sherman


I thought you were going in on the 17th? I was worried you had complications. Glad to see you're back from OGF timeout.


----------



## Workingman

Sherm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fer a slick talkin lawyer ST sure is quiet.. Wonder if he was involved in this tampering??..or wondering if it was Buckeye Coastie...


Well. It took everything I had to spring the SHERM


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Glad you are ok sherm. Fastwater pitched in his boat money on this one...lazy took all the profits and invested in some kind of bitcoin


----------



## ezbite

just a little fellow..


----------



## Burkcarp1

Now we just need to find Lazy and Fastwawas tractor then we will be on track again


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you know when the singings done miss pudding will be back for more, LOL.
> sherman


I s'pose so uncle Sherm.
Kinda worried about miss Puddin though. 
Especially since lazy lured her away with buckets of that extra crispy KFC chicken that she just can't resist.
Puddin has a problem sometimes eatin it and gets carried away sometimes. Every now and again she'll cram two or three whole pieces in her mouth and get a bone hung up sideways in her throat. She'll start to gag and choke so bad sounds like a Holstein heifer given berth. 
Sure hope ole lazy knows that there hineylick manuver so he can get that bone unstuck.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well. It took everything I had to spring the SHERM





Saugeye Tom said:


> Glad you are ok sherm. Fastwater pitched in his boat money on this one...lazy took all the profits and invested in some kind of bitcoin


Told all you fellers a long time ago that ma ole pal, the renowned attorney at law, Mr ST Esq. is so slick he could talk a live naked chicken into jumpin in a boilin stock pot.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Sure hope ole lazy knows that there *hineylick* manuver so he can get that bone unstuck.


Now watch that dirty talking, don't want you to get a timeout..


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Now watch that dirty talking, don't want you to get a timeout..


Hmmm...whatcha talkin bout Willis?
Let me do some splainin...That's that there move is where ya get behind someone that's a chokin on a bone, wrap your arms around them grabben your hands together, and make a bit of a fist right at their solar plexus then squeezin them real hard and fast till that bone comes flyin out.
Everyone should know that manuver.

Problem with doin this manuver on Puddin is it usually takes about four people to get their arms around her.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...whatcha talkin bout Willis?
> Let me do some splainin...That's that there move is where ya get behind someone that's a chokin on a bone, wrap your arms around them grabben your hands together, and make a bit of a fist right at their solar plexus then squeezin them real hard and fast till that bone comes flyin out.
> Everyone should know that manuver.
> 
> Problem with doin this manuver on Puddin is it usually takes about four people to get their arms around her.


 Oh....I got derailed when you were talking about a hiney..


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Oh....I got derailed when you were talking about a hiney..


Well...it's ok if'n ya got derailed on this here thread.
But let's tryin keep it clean. Miss Puddin might be readin this.

Sure would like ta get ma tractor back.
Know she's homesick!
Got my life savins wrapped up in that ole girl. That suicide knob alone cost me two banty roosters and a blue tick **** dog pup.
I named her Amber when she was little. She only had bout 5hrs on her then.
Last week I heard the local sheriffs department had a program called an 'Amber Alert'.
Don't know much about the program but know it's got somethin to do with letting people know when somethins missin so they can help ya get it back. Called the sheriff and told them I wanted to put an Amber Alert out on my tractor named Amber.
Fer some reason, they got their panties all in a wad, told me NO and if'n I called again they was gonna lock me up and throw the key away.
They musta surely been havin a bad day since they was so rude...


----------



## scioto_alex

You guys are reminding me of the Ford 340B loader I used to run at OSU.


----------



## sherman51

don't know about my family reunion memorial week end in tenn. don't see my heart doctor until the 30th and not allowed to travel or drive until after i see him. im thinking if i feel good enough to make the trip i can let someone else do the driving.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Shermie, glad to see you're not pushing up Daisies, 
Just checking in again, after I barely got over my chest cold (kind of still have it) I had a manipulation for a frozen shoulder. They knocked me out and beat me up. Now tons of PT. Ill try to keep you posted. 
Geez, when it rains, it pours. 
Welcome home Shermie!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, glad to see you're not pushing up Daisies,
> Just checking in again, after I barely got over my chest cold (kind of still have it) I had a manipulation for a frozen shoulder. They knocked me out and beat me up. Now tons of PT. Ill try to keep you posted.
> Geez, when it rains, it pours.
> Welcome home Shermie!


its always good to hear from you. us old guys have to be repaired/replaced over time. i just turned 67 on the 12th so i needed parts replaced. i had a choice either mechanical or pig valve. i went mechanical because its supposed to last much longer.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm getting off easy, just sore from hustling bags of mulch. It hurts to make a fist.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, glad to see you're not pushing up Daisies,
> Just checking in again, after I barely got over my chest cold (kind of still have it) I had a manipulation for a frozen shoulder. They knocked me out and beat me up. *Now tons of PT. *Ill try to keep you posted.
> Geez, when it rains, it pours.
> Welcome home Shermie!


Good to hear from you lazy.
Does that 'tons of 'PT' stand for 'tons of Puddin Treatment' ?
Where's ma tractor?


----------



## ress

Couple weeks ago I was fishin with some buds and the waves were in the 3 to 5 ft range. Lots of rockin n rollin. My left foot was killin me after that. Just got in the ortho doc today. Heal tendon getting thin and stretched. Now I can't feel my whole dang foot after the shot in my heel! Sucks gettin old.......


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Couple weeks ago I was fishin with some buds and the waves were in the 3 to 5 ft range. Lots of rockin n rollin. My left foot was killin me after that. Just got in the ortho doc today. Heal tendon getting thin and stretched. Now I can't feel my whole dang foot after the shot in my heel! Sucks gettin old.......


Yep...like pops used to say...gettin old ain't for sissy's.
And those shots in the heel hurt.


----------



## scioto_alex

Years ago I had a temp job where my co-workers thought it was a scandal and a shame to be over 25. They would actually groom each other to pluck out any gray hairs they could find. 

Some people have to be dragged kicking and screaming into maturity.


----------



## G.lock

scioto_alex said:


> Years ago I had a temp job where my co-workers thought it was a scandal and a shame to be over 25. They would actually groom each other to pluck out any gray hairs they could find.
> 
> Some people have to be dragged kicking and screaming into maturity.


Shoot I'm mostly bald, ring around the dome syndrome. Plucking out my gray hairs would leave me looking like a Q ball.


----------



## scioto_alex

Well, you get what you get. As my Mother used to say, You have to choose your parents very carefully. Some guys have less hair and some have more hair and that's just how it is for all of them.

One thing though, if you have hair it can be unkempt and messy but that does not happen with a bald head.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

look at all that non grey hair at 57


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MUHAHAHAHAHA Eat your heart out Alexxxxxx


----------



## Saugeye Tom

mustache not included......


----------



## scioto_alex

I have no regrets about being a grayhair. A guy I used to know would dye his hair back to red but that's a loser's game. You still get older. Linda used to dye her hair black (expensive and stinky) but now she's iron-gray and natural.


----------



## Snakecharmer

As long as the curtains match the carpet....


----------



## ress

I tried a little bit of that colorin once. Was looking for a new job. Thought maybe it would make me look 37. mmm not so much.. I did use that beard stuff though. looked ok, I guess. We went to Disney World back in 01 and I sprayed my hair with some lemon or lime spray to get it lighter-bleached... My wife and boys called me Mr. Zesty! lol


----------



## G.lock

Years ago when I had enough hair to care I tried that Greeceian formula stuff. After a couple days I noticed this funky smell wherever I went. IT WAS ME!!
I stopped that stuff and never tried anything else.


----------



## cheezemm2

One time I pointed to my forehead and told my wife I had a hair growing all by itself. She replied, "No honey, that's just because all of the other ones left that one behind." 

The next day she came home, I had shaved my head.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Did we find the tractor yet??


----------



## fastwater

Some years ago a Supervisor at work that was not very well liked let his wife try and get rid of some of his grey using some of her hair dye.
Left work on a Friday with as much white/grey hair as Kenny Rogers...Came into work on a Monday lookin like Roy Orbison. 

Sooo...fired up the song 'Pretty Woman' and dedicated it to him playing it over the intercom.  Also played many other Roy Orbison songs that day. 
Next morning, two of my guys, one with blond hair, the other red, showed up at the time clock with coal black wigs on. They punched in and walked down the hall past this guys office several times.

'Roy Orbison' came to me informing me of our dress code/policy.
To which I had to remind him they were no where in violation of our policies...but I did ask them to please leave the wigs at home.

Guess one guy did. But somehow, one of those black wigs ended up taped on Roy's office door.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did we find the tractor yet??


NOPE!!!
...and again, have my life savins invested in that ole girl.


----------



## Burkcarp1

What does she look like?? Pic please that way we can keep an eye out.. Also did you ever get your washing machine??


----------



## scioto_alex

My favorite tractor was a little Ford 1000 that I drove in the landscape shop at Ohio State. I can truthfully say I drove a tractor-trailer rig on the campus sidewalks. Most of them were set up with belly decks for mowing but this one was just for trailering.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> NOPE!!!
> ...and again, have my life savins invested in that ole girl.


Buckeye coastie called...he said he tracked a lead to the mistake on the lake.....will report soon


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> look at all that non grey hair at 57
> View attachment 262272


I'm not saying you look identical to my brother, but you could be my brother.


----------



## sherman51

your going to need the tractor real soon.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> What does she look like?? Pic please that way we can keep an eye out.. Also did you ever get your washing machine??


Will have to see if'n I can dig up some pics of the ole girl.
Used ta keep her spit shined and waxed up so purty a fly couldn't land on her. Yes sir...pert near every penny I made fer about 15yrs went into that ole girl.

Yep...got a washin machine...and she's a dandy too!
Sit back and let me tell ya about it.

Fellar had one fer sale at one of them swap shop places. When I got there, he started showin me all them new fangled machines with buttons and gadgets all over the place. Startin talkin bout how the machine would do permanent press clothes, delicate clothes,knit clothes...even had some kinda steam thing it would do.
Buttons all over the place I tell ya!
Had to ask him if'n ya had to go to college justa operate the doggone thing.
But I looked way back in the back of his buildin and saw somethin that really caught ma eye. When I saw it it was liken the answer to all ma washed wishes.
It's a Maytag ringer washin machine.

That salesman told me he couldn't sell it to me cause both the agitator mtr and ringer mtr were bad and didn't work.
That ole fellar musta never heard that song 'Country Boy Can Survive'. He didn't know it, but I already had the fix for them two mtrs. before we even started deal in on the price.

Speakin of 'surviven...don't know how that ole boy ever stayed in business. Ended up tradin him an old cheap, dirty, fake gold watch I found years ago when I first got ma metal detector. He said he wanted it cause he never seen a real Rolex before.
Still don't know what he was talkin about but whatever a Rolex is, it sure wasn't worth that Maytag. 

Anyways, got her home and the first thing I did was get that old septic tank aeriator mtr out of the shed I took out of our old septic tank. Cleaned her off a bit, modified the shaft and put it in for the agitator. Worked like a charm.

Next came the ringer mtr.

Took an oldie, but goodie 24hp Kohler mtr off the riden tractor and usin a coupler, attached the mtr to the drive of the ringer.
Boy...you talk about ringin out some clothes. That sucker will spit clothes out the other end a good 20ft.

I still feel kinda bad about horse tradin that old Fake gold watch fer that jewel of a washin machine.
But again, A 'Country Boy Can Survive'.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm not saying you look identical to my brother, but you could be my brother.


I wouldn't tell anybody..


----------



## scioto_alex

After I was clocking out at work, I was talking to one of the assistant managers and walking through the big training/event room where they were going to inflate helium balloons. They had one of those big thick helium cylinders, about chest-high. 

I'm sure that many of you guys know the rules about those big gas cylinders. If the valve body doesn't have a cap over it, the cylinder must be secured to a wall with a chain. 

This one had no cap, and it was held in one of those appliance dollies with the built-in strap. That company is very serious about safety and I told them that their setup was highly illegal. I got the deer-in-the-headlights blink.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> After I was clocking out at work, I was talking to one of the assistant managers and walking through the big training/event room where they were going to inflate helium balloons. They had one of those big thick helium cylinders, about chest-high.
> 
> I'm sure that many of you guys know the rules about those big gas cylinders. If the valve body doesn't have a cap over it, the cylinder must be secured to a wall with a chain.
> 
> This one had no cap, and it was held in one of those appliance dollies with the built-in strap. That company is very serious about safety and I told them that their setup was highly illegal. I got the deer-in-the-headlights blink.


This very thing happened back in the mid 70's at Eastland Vocational School in Groveport Ohio on Hamilton Rd.
Seemed an uncapped oxygen tank in the welding shop got knocked over and the valve hit a bench vise on the way down knocking the valve off. The tank went clear through the classroom cement block wall stopping when hitting machines in the machine shop next door. Luckily, no one was hurt.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Will have to see if'n I can dig up some pics of the ole girl.
> Used ta keep her spit shined and waxed up so purty a fly couldn't land on her. Yes sir...pert near every penny I made fer about 15yrs went into that ole girl.
> 
> Yep...got a washin machine...and she's a dandy too!
> Sit back and let me tell ya about it.
> 
> Fellar had one fer sale at one of them swap shop places. When I got there, he started showin me all them new fangled machines with buttons and gadgets all over the place. Startin talkin bout how the machine would do permanent press clothes, delicate clothes,knit clothes...even had some kinda steam thing it would do.
> Buttons all over the place I tell ya!
> Had to ask him if'n ya had to go to college justa operate the doggone thing.
> But I looked way back in the back of his buildin and saw somethin that really caught ma eye. When I saw it it was liken the answer to all ma washed wishes.
> It's a Maytag ringer washin machine.
> 
> That salesman told me he couldn't sell it to me cause both the agitator mtr and ringer mtr were bad and didn't work.
> That ole fellar musta never heard that song 'Country Boy Can Survive'. He didn't know it, but I already had the fix for them two mtrs. before we even started deal in on the price.
> 
> Speakin of 'surviven...don't know how that ole boy ever stayed in business. Ended up tradin him an old cheap, dirty, fake gold watch I found years ago when I first got ma metal detector. He said he wanted it cause he never seen a real Rolex before.
> Still don't know what he was talkin about but whatever a Rolex is, it sure wasn't worth that Maytag.
> 
> Anyways, got her home and the first thing I did was get that old septic tank aeriator mtr out of the shed I took out of our old septic tank. Cleaned her off a bit, modified the shaft and put it in for the agitator. Worked like a charm.
> 
> Next came the ringer mtr.
> 
> Took an oldie, but goodie 24hp Kohler mtr off the riden tractor and usin a coupler, attached the mtr to the drive of the ringer.
> Boy...you talk about ringin out some clothes. That sucker will spit clothes out the other end a good 20ft.
> 
> I still feel kinda bad about horse tradin that old Fake gold watch fer that jewel of a washin machine.
> But again, A 'Country Boy Can Survive'.


It sounds like that washer'll spit the clothes right out on the clothes line. Make sure the winder's open!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm not saying you look identical to my brother, but you could be my brother.


must BE A HANDSOME FAMBILIY


----------



## sherman51

still having a lot of trouble typing. there is a lot i would love to post but just to much trouble. will be typing more as i get better at it.

thought i heard a tractor running this morning but not sure if was yours. please keep us posted on getting the tractor back.

the washer sounds like it should even fold your cloths then spit them out ready to go.
sherman


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> still having a lot of trouble typing. there is a lot i would love to post but just to much trouble. will be typing more as i get better at it.
> 
> thought i heard a tractor running this morning but not sure if was yours. please keep us posted on getting the tractor back.
> 
> the washer sounds like it should even fold your cloths then spit them out ready to go.
> sherman


Folded clothes!!!
Holy cats Sherm, you must be high society.


----------



## scioto_alex

I have the day off but I still went back to the store to get some stuff for the garden. I had fun blowing a raspberry at a co-worker.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> It sounds like that washer'll spit the clothes right out on the clothes line. Make sure the winder's open!


She sure will. 
The clothes line run along side the garden. 
So I set the washin on the front porch and aimed her out towards the clothes line. Took me a minute to get her dialed in to hit the clothes basket out by the clothes line but now that she is, don't even have to carrying the clothes out there. 



sherman51 said:


> still having a lot of trouble typing. there is a lot i would love to post but just to much trouble. will be typing more as i get better at it.
> 
> thought i heard a tractor running this morning but not sure if was yours. please keep us posted on getting the tractor back.
> 
> the washer sounds like it should even fold your cloths then spit them out ready to go.
> sherman


You keep gettin better uncle Sherm.
Will do on keepin y'all posted bout ma Amber(tractors name).
Just got too much invested in the ole girl not find her. Plus all the sentimental stuff ya know. 
You can bet ole buckeye Coastie will run her down. When he latches onto a case, he's like a pit bull on crack.


----------



## ress

Oh a Minneapolis Molene! Easy to spot cause they are amber.


----------



## ress

A Cockshut is kinda amber too. Is it a female or male tractor?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> A Cockshut is kinda amber too. Is it a female or male tractor?


male


----------



## Snakecharmer

To be correct, they are two t's in Cockshutt


----------



## ress

Well than I would put a drill in the yard and wait n see if it shows up. Males always want to do some plantin.


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> To be correct, they are two t's in Cockshutt


Not where I come from lol


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Oh a Minneapolis Molene! Easy to spot cause they are amber.


No...I don't believe she's from Minneapolis. Think she commented one time about bein from Waterloo Iowa though.
And my Amber is all female tractor that has NO gender issues that seems to be today's latest, attention seeking trend. 

Named her Amber after a pet sow pig I once had. Her skin was almost an Amber color.
She was the sweetest sow hog you ever seen.


----------



## scioto_alex

Puiddin says not to worry, she and Cousin Tapioca are visiting over at Hilda Tater's place, sipping sun tea and rocking the tractor tire swing under the old oak tree when they're not watching Springer. Evenings with Smores over the fire in the tractor tire rim.

So now the left rear is missing off the tractor.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Puiddin says not to worry, she and Cousin Tapioca are visiting over at Hilda Tater's place, sipping sun tea and rocking the tractor tire swing under the old oak tree when they're not watching Springer. Evenings with Smores over the fire in the tractor tire rim.
> 
> So now the left rear is missing off the tractor.


Hmmm...if'n this is so, then someone best be checkin on lazy.
He musta let the KFC run low.
Most likely he's layin on his big new yacht some where's with a KFC chicken leg stuck in his ear.
And...ole Miss puddin might be a *******, motorcycle bouncin, arm and mud wrestlin champion that's able to whoop most any couple'a good men, but she knows she would rather walk through hell with gasoline drawers on then to put one teeny scratch on my Amber. 
She knows Daddy don't play with his tractor.
You can believe that !!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah one time at the Marysville fair they had a lineup of old tractors including one MM that looked like it was made to do some work. Big hips.


----------



## Burkcarp1

So that narrows it down if we have to look for a 3 wheeled tractor. Should make it easier..


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> So that narrows it down if we have to look for a 3 wheeled tractor. Should make it easier..


Like I said...Puddin knows she'd rather take a dump in her momma's best fryin pan then to mess with ma tractor. You can bet if'n Puddin is with cousin tapioca at aunt Hilda Taters place eatin s'mores over a fire built in a tractor tire rim...it ain't ma tractor tire rim. 
Puddin ain't to bright sometimes but she ain't plumb dumb.
She knows she can get by with a lot of things since she was ma princess. But she also knows what a fellas tractor means to him.
Especially...that one to me. Like I said before, got most everything I own wrapped up in her.


----------



## scioto_alex

You have to realize that Puddin knows her way around an impact wrench. Tapioca prefers a hammer drill.


----------



## fastwater

Aunt Hilda won't let nuttin happen to ma tractor. 
Me and her go way back and she knows most of all what that tractor means to me. A few years ago she wanted me to take her out on a date on Amber but I couldn't take her. I had just put another coat of wax on Amber and it was lookin like rain. Told Aunt Hilda she would have ta take a rain check.


----------



## sherman51

don't know aunt hilda but im sure she has your best interest at heart. once your tractor has been returned we can get on to the business of taking that new boat of yours out on erie. i here the fish are a bittin.
shereman


----------



## scioto_alex

I've enrolled in a summer workshop. Mornings begin with herbal tea, sunrise worship and heated Mexican beach stone massage. Then lunch which is locally-sourced endive and a mug of Rebel Yell. Then we go to the tractors.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Sorry SA^^^
Could only watch a short portion of this.
Pulled to much at the ole heart strings fer ma Amber.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I'm surprised that you didn't keep Amber under lock and key.. Sounds like you were pretty fond of her


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Not where I come from lol


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I'm surprised that you didn't keep Amber under lock and key.. Sounds like you were pretty fond of her


I tried that once. She didn't like the locks and chains business to well.
Besides, who'da thunk miss Puddin woulda ever taken Amber?


----------



## ress

Now i'am hungry for chicken!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I tried that once. She didn't like the locks and chains business to well.
> Besides, who'da thunk miss Puddin woulda ever taken Amber?


miss puddin head must to have got high on them thar seeds cooked on all thet thar chickin to intice hre to take amber. becaude she knows just how much you care for that tractor. she would never take you tractor in her right mind. once the seeds are gone you'll get if back if its not to late,
Sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> miss puddin head must to have got high on them thar seeds cooked on all thet thar chickin to intice hre to take amber. becaude she knows just how much you care for that tractor. she would never take you tractor in her right mind. once the seeds are gone you'll get if back if its not to late,
> Sherman


That's the way I got it figured too uncle Sherm.
That's why I'm so glad you're back. You keep me a thinkin straight.
I'm thinkin that lazy not only enticed her away with them buckets of greasy KFC, but sprinkled them seeds on that chicken right before she was inhalin it. Then lazy used the grease at the bottom of the buckets that had them seeds marinatin in it and rubbed the grease on her for sun tan oil. Poor gal didn't know whether she was a comin or goin by the time lazy got done with her.
Ain't no way she woulda ever taken ma tractor had she been in her right mind. She woulda sooner went had her lips sewn shut so she couldn't eat before she done that.
Your right uncle Sherm...gotta be that slick Lazy's fault.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Did amber have a Bush hog on her?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did amber have a Bush hog on her?


She did...and I had just hand honed her blades to just the angle she liked and rubbed them down with penetratin oil to keep them from dryin out and rustin.
She's gotta be homesick by now cause she's a few days past her monthly massage of hot Carnuba wax.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie may be involved


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Buckeye coastie may be involved


He is still on the hunt and gettin closer everyday. Said he went to the hospital to check and see if'n lazy had been there since rumor had it that lazy ran short on KFC when Puddin was a grazin and Puddin got a bit upset with him. Doc said he had treated lazy. Showed Buckeye Coastie Lazy's X-rays and doc said he had to remove a few chicken legs from some precarious places.
Don't really know what that long word 'precarious' means but it surely don't sound good.


----------



## scioto_alex

Some background on Puddin: Her family roots trace back to colonial times when the Ohio frontier was disputed between the British and French. A certain officer named Mon Baque was granted a parcel of territory in what is now West Virginia, a rustic nook now known as Monbak Bottom.

Puddin grew up in the family of Monbak & Sons Moving and as as young child she was disappointed that when someone said "Hello Dolly" they weren't addressing her but a piece of furniture moving equipment.

Bitter but firm in her resolve, she makes her way in the world. No other prep chef can beat her at making onion rings.


----------



## sherman51

yeah it must really be hard on someone (sweet water) losing the 1st real love of his life. then to have her take the next true love and keep her hidden is just hard on his ego. i sure hope he recovers onece he gets his tractor returned.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> yeah it must really be hard on someone (sweet water) losing the 1st real love of his life. then to have her take the next true love and keep her hidden is just hard on his ego. i sure hope he recovers onece he gets his tractor returned.
> sherman


i think she traded the tractor for 4 buckets of extra crispi.....according to buckeye coastie


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Some background on Puddin: Her family roots trace back to colonial times when the Ohio frontier was disputed between the British and French. A certain officer named Mon Baque was granted a parcel of territory in what is now West Virginia, a rustic nook now known as Monbak Bottom.
> 
> Puddin grew up in the family of Monbak & Sons Moving and as as young child she was disappointed that when someone said "Hello Dolly" they weren't addressing her but a piece of furniture moving equipment.
> 
> Bitter but firm in her resolve, she makes her way in the world. No other prep chef can beat her at making onion rings.


I never knew this SA.
This s'planes a lot and makes things a lot more clear now.
See...when Puddin and I first gettin together and just datin, I was tryin real hard to impress her.
So I told her I wanted to take her on a date on ma boat. She got real excited sayin she had never been on a boat. 
So the day of the date, I hooked the boat up to the truck and headed to her trailer to pick her up.
When I got there, I figured out real fast that she wasn't gonna fit in the cab so the first order of business was ta get her loaded into the bed of the truck. Bein an ole country boy that's dealt with loadin plenty of livestock, it was no problem gettin her loaded. Just unhooked the boat, backed up to a hill next to her trailer, put the tailgate down and she walked right into the bed.
Got the boat hooked up and off we went. 
As we was out in the boat, I could tell that she was havin the time of her life. She was grinnin from ear to ear and Levi Garret stuck in her teeth made her look like an angel.
Anyways...she started tellin me that the next time we went boatin, she would really enjoy backin the boat in the water. Said she was real good at backin up a trailer cause she used to park semi trailers for a truckin company. I knew right then I had to make that happen.

Problem was, she couldn't fit in the cab of ma truck.

So I had to figure out a way to make her dream come true and be able ta back the boat in the water. Was out in the barn workin one day and had to cut some metal usin ma sawzalls ta reinforce the front steps so Puddin could get in and out of ma trailer and it dawned on me...make a convertible out of ma truck. So I walked over and commenced to cuttin off the cab of ma truck. 
When I got done, it looked real good. Then I got to thinkin about how Puddin got sunburned easy and needed some kind of roof. Well...I had one of them retractable awning deals for an old boat I had. Cut that bad boy down to size and mounted it on the truck. Whole project ended up lookin real good. Next time I went ta pick Puddin up ta go boatin, I could tell she really felt like a queen for me a doin all that just fer her. She said ain't nobody ever done anything that special for her. She even started tearin up a bit.
So we got her loaded in the bed and off we went. 
When we got to the dock, I got out of the truck and surprised her tellin her that she could back the boat into the water. Her face lit up like a Christmas tree.
I told her I would get out and guide her down as she looked at me through the mirrors.
As she was backing and I was guiding her I yelled "C'mon back...C'mon back"!
Well...she slammed the brakes on and blew up on me. Started yellin if'n I said anything else bout her family she'd whoop me like a yard dog. 
Never did know what she meant but never did say 'C'mon back' to her again.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah it must really be hard on someone (sweet water) losing the 1st real love of his life. then to have her take the next true love and keep her hidden is just hard on his ego. i sure hope he recovers onece he gets his tractor returned.
> sherman


Guess you could say that since I got Amber before Puddin came along that Amber was ma first true love. It's been a bit of a tough journey lately for sure. But ole Roho is still here keepin me company everyday. Even he can't believe Puddin runned off with ma Amber. He told me when he goes out a hen'n around, he keeps a close eye out for her. If'n Amber shows up anywhere in these parts, ole Roho will surely be on it. That ole boy really gets around and don't miss a thing.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> i think she traded the tractor for 4 buckets of extra crispi.....according to buckeye coastie


Hmmm....thanks for the update ST.
Aunt Hilda called. I didn't really want ta answer the phone cause I knew she would just want ta go on a date but had ta answer cause of the situation. She assured me that the tractor rim they had the fire in was not from Amber and the last time she seen Amber, Puddin was riden her off down 23S. Said there was a saddle in the front loader bucket that had chicken grease smeared all over it. Said every cat in the neighborhood was a lickin on that saddle.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Trivia time....What takes a lickin and keeps on tickin?


----------



## scioto_alex

Timex. Wearing one now.


----------



## sherman51

was down on dale hollow one spring exploring the head waters when i looked down in the water. saw something shaped like a watch. had my brother n law reach down in the silt which was about 1/4" thick and he brought up a timex watch that was battery powered. it still had the right time and was still running. i put it in a drawer and left it there and it kept time for at least 2 more yrs.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Got to know what time it is in your drawers.

Anyway,


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Timex. Wearing one now.


SA...you are NOT lickin your watch again are you???


----------



## fastwater

where is lazy?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> where is lazy?


he's got to be ailing pretty bad just to let us talk about him without firing something back at us. i sure am missing that old guy.
sherman


----------



## ezbite

he might be listening to some jon bovi while his new tat heals...


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> he's got to be ailing pretty bad just to let us talk about him without firing something back at us. i sure am missing that old guy.
> sherman


Me too!
Sure hope he gets feelin better


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> he might be listening to some jon bovi while his new tat heals...
> View attachment 262763


Yea...that jon bovi guy is quit the dude. 
Apparently worthy of another guy gettin a tat of him.
Thinkin that fella may have 'property of bubba' tatted on his other arm.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy still might be shacked up with Miz Puddin...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Lazy still might be shacked up with Miz Puddin...


Hmmm....after talkin to the doc at the hospital and seein them X-rays of where them chicken legs was at, I kinda doubt that. That had to be a bit painful.


----------



## Burkcarp1

How does your new boat work? I know you had it out already.. Sherms wanting to go and he thinks you're holding out on him..


----------



## Snakecharmer

Trivia Time.....What is "When it rains, it pours"?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> How does your new boat work? I know you had it out already.. Sherms wanting to go and he thinks you're holding out on him..


Don't have ma new boat anymore.
If'n you guys remember, lazy never paid off and the blasted repo man come and got it.
That's what got me into buildin them new boats usin Elmers glue with ma secret ingredients mixed in it to make it real strong.
I then got a patent on that glue. It's on the market now. Put an f (for fastwater) in front of Elmers and Named it Felmers.
Anyways, here's ma newest boat:








I suppose I could use some of ma Felmers and glue another barrel to the back of this one for uncle Sherm.
I'm thinkin this would be just the ticket up thar on the big pond.


----------



## G.lock

Wow Fast that looks like it was designed to take over a waterfalls!
Just think of the things you could see on the way down.


----------



## fastwater

Thanks G.lock.
I'm thinkin uncle Sherm and I would do all right up at the big pond in anything under 6'ers...don't you?


----------



## G.lock

Heck yea! 
Maybe a submarine version.


----------



## ress

Morton salt.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Morton salt.


Iodized ???


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Don't have ma new boat anymore.
> If'n you guys remember, lazy never paid off and the blasted repo man come and got it.
> That's what got me into buildin them new boats usin Elmers glue with ma secret ingredients mixed in it to make it real strong.
> I then got a patent on that glue. It's on the market now. Put an f (for fastwater) in front of Elmers and Named it Felmers.
> Anyways, here's ma newest boat:
> View attachment 262774
> 
> I suppose I could use some of ma Felmers and glue another barrel to the back of this one for uncle Sherm.
> I'm thinkin this would be just the ticket up thar on the big pond.


im lovin the new boat, but you do need an extra barrel to make it seaworthy for the both of us up on the big pond. i have cannon ratcheting holders, all we need are some tracks to mount them.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

You bunch of scurvy dogs. I can't remember what I told you so bear with me. B-day led to MRI which discovered a 90% tear in my rotator cuff. BUT, I guess I was babying that shoulder to the point of it becoming frozen. That led to basically knocking me out and beating me up. (Manipulation) Now PT for a month. We'll address the torn RC later. 
This was about 3/4 the way thru a viral/chest infection. I was hoarse like I had laryngitis. I had zero energy. 
All in all, I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> You bunch of scurvy dogs. I can't remember what I told you so bear with me. B-day led to MRI which discovered a 90% tear in my rotator cuff. BUT, I guess I was babying that shoulder to the point of it becoming frozen. That led to basically knocking me out and beating me up. (Manipulation) Now PT for a month. We'll address the torn RC later.
> This was about 3/4 the way thru a viral/chest infection. I was hoarse like I had laryngitis. I had zero energy.
> All in all, I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.


Hope you feel better quickly!!!! Need you back because some guys are getting out of hand on here. Not going to mention any names.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> You bunch of scurvy dogs. I can't remember what I told you so bear with me. B-day led to MRI which discovered a 90% tear in my rotator cuff. BUT, I guess I was babying that shoulder to the point of it becoming frozen. That led to basically knocking me out and beating me up. (Manipulation) Now PT for a month. We'll address the torn RC later.
> This was about 3/4 the way thru a viral/chest infection. I was hoarse like I had laryngitis. I had zero energy.
> All in all, I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.


yeah i understand what its like being down and out. im sick and tired of being sick and tired.

but i sure could use your help keeping some of these guys in line. so get well soon.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Trivia Time..... What is the beer that made Milwaukee Famous?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Trivia Time..... What is the beer that made Milwaukee Famous?


Schlitz.

I'm thinkin lazy may need some cause sounds as though he is was good poop from gettin better.

Hurry up and get well you KFC buyin, tractor stealin romeo.


----------



## scioto_alex

Fill in the blank: "Stroh's _______ Style Beer"


----------



## fastwater

Bohemian

Hey uncle Sherm...I'm vixen us up a trollin mtr for our new boat.
Gonna take ma old homelite weed eater with the metal blade on it, take the guard off and strap weed eater to back of boat.
Ima thinkin that'll make us a real nice rig.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Fill in the blank: "Stroh's _______ Style Beer"


Bohemian?


----------



## Snakecharmer

What was the Carling Beer slogan?


----------



## ress

OLD


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> OLD


Na...


----------



## ress

Black Lable


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Black Lable


Close.....It had a woman name in it..


----------



## scioto_alex

Yoo-Hoo Mabel,
Black Label beer!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Trivia Time..... What is the beer that made Milwaukee Famous?


BLATZ


----------



## Lazy 8

Pilsner?
The OLD Mountain Dew used to say, It'll tickle yer......
And those were the bottles with the hayseed hillbilly on the bottle.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Pilsner?
> The OLD Mountain Dew used to say, It'll tickle yer......
> And those were the bottles with the hayseed hillbilly on the bottle.


Innards.

KFC chicken...

It's...lickin good!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> BLATZ


No Schiltz...

Blatz ="Kegs, Cans, or Bottles, all taste the same. The three best is one beer—Blatz is the name",


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Yoo-Hoo Mabel,
> Black Label beer!


Hey Mabel, Black Label...


----------



## Snakecharmer

What is Garfield 1 2323?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bonus Trivia.......What were they talking about "Does she or doesn't she?"


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Bonus Trivia.......What were they talking about "Does she or doesn't she?"


...and remember, this is a family show.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Bonus Trivia.......What were they talking about "Does she or doesn't she?"


Schick shaving cream.lol...hair color...clariol?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Schick shaving cream.lol...hair color...clariol?


Clairol


----------



## scioto_alex

What was one silly millimeter longer?


----------



## Blue Pike

*Chesterfield*


----------



## ress

Virginia slims


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Pilsner?
> The OLD Mountain Dew used to say, It'll tickle yer......
> And those were the bottles with the hayseed hillbilly on the bottle.


Remember "Hill Billy Joose" ? It was Cotton Club's version of Mountain Dew. All as a result of the Beverly Hillbillies.

Ain't Moonshine,
It aint Hard Licker,
It's Hill Billy Joose.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> What was one silly millimeter longer?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Snakecharmer said:


> What is Garfield 1 2323?


Back in the day, phone numbers started with a word like GArfield or CHerry or Edgewood and the fist two letters you would dial then 5 digits. That is why phones have numbers and letters on the dial or face. GArfield 1 2323 was the phone number for the Aluminum Siding Corporation and it was advertised on the radio during Indians games by Jimmy Dudley...


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## sherman51

you guys just know to much trivia. all i did back in the day was drink all that funny beer.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> you guys just know to much trivia. all i did back in the day was drink all that funny beer.
> sherman


P.O.C. ?


----------



## G.lock

Snakecharmer said:


> P.O.C. ?


POC the worst beer ever!
But it was cheap, you could buy a case for the cost of others 8packs.


----------



## scioto_alex

Blue Pike said:


> *Chesterfield*


Benson & Hedges 101mm cigs

How about "I'd rather fight than switch"


----------



## Snakecharmer

G.lock said:


> POC the worst beer ever!
> But it was cheap, you could buy a case for the cost of others 8packs.


Pride of Cleveland...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...30 years ago I use to buy 4 cases for around $22 then go to Nelson ledges when foghat and others had a concert. Sat in parking lot next to fence and pushed beers through for a buck apiece.

Good times.

Don.


----------



## Snakecharmer

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...30 years ago I use to buy 4 cases for around $22 then go to Nelson ledges when foghat and others had a concert. Sat in parking lot next to fence and pushed beers through for a buck apiece.
> 
> Good times.
> 
> Don.


I've had that before...It's been a while.


----------



## ress

scioto_alex said:


> Benson & Hedges 101mm cigs
> 
> How about "I'd rather fight than switch"


Viceroy ?


----------



## scioto_alex

ress said:


> Viceroy ?


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> View attachment 262945


Forgot about that brand..


----------



## Blue Pike

L.S./M.F.T. It's Toasted


----------



## Snakecharmer

Blue Pike said:


> L.S./M.F.T. It's Toasted


Lucky Strike means fine tobacco


----------



## scioto_alex

Clippers clip, and trimmers trim, but scissors don't sciss.


----------



## sherman51

l=loose 
s=sweater
m=means
f=flabby
t=titt23s
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i think all of you are falling apart.......BAD


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> i think all of you are falling apart.......BAD


X-2
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> i think all of you are falling apart.......BAD


X3

This ringing in my head won't stop.


----------



## scioto_alex

Put a tiger in your tank!


----------



## ress

Exxon


----------



## Saugeye Tom

THE RACERS EDGE


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> THE RACERS EDGE


STP whatever that means....I know its a lubricant ..Remember the ads when the guy tried to hold onto a screwdriver but the STP was too slick?


----------



## Snakecharmer

What was your go to?
Nestlé's Quik
Bosco
Ovaltine


----------



## fastwater

^^^Nestle Quik^^^

What was your fav candy bar when you were a kid?


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> ^^^Nestle Quik^^^
> 
> What was your fav candy bar when you were a kid?


Quik for me too.....I liked a Hershey with Almond...Still do. But a Snicker is alright.


----------



## fastwater

Mine was either a 3 Musketeer or a Zero bar...and yes, still like em. Although the Zero bar gets harder to find.
Put em in the fridge for awhile and they were really good.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> STP whatever that means....I know its a lubricant ..Remember the ads when the guy tried to hold onto a screwdriver but the STP was too slick?


STP 
S=snake oil
T=taking
P=people's money


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Quick.......Clark bar or zagnut


----------



## Blue Pike

Bosco

Luden's 5th Avenue with the whole almonds.
After Hershey bought Luden's, Hershey dropped the almonds ------ I dropped the 5th Avenue and went to a Clark bar.

My first chocolate lab puppy was named Bosco.


----------



## ress

Quick. Zero, specialy if the vending machine is sitting in the sun. flashback when I worked in the gas station and would get hungry. 5th ave was second. I was and still am a Richard Petty fan and at one time knew what STP stood for. Andy Granitelie owned it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Blue Pike said:


> Bosco
> 
> Luden's 5th Avenue with the whole almonds.
> After Hershey bought Luden's, Hershey dropped the almonds ------ I dropped the 5th Avenue and went to a Clark bar.
> 
> My first chocolate lab puppy was named Bosco.


You and George from Seinfeld......


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^Nestle Quik^^^
> 
> What was your fav candy bar when you were a kid?


a baby ruth bar did it for me, and still does.
sherman


----------



## G.lock

Payday, no nut allergies here!


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> Payday, no nut allergies here!


I like payday also. but at times I like the chocolate wrapping that I get with a big il baby ruth.
sherman


----------



## backfar

Who shot JR


----------



## Snakecharmer

backfar said:


> Who shot JR


Who is JR ? JK....


Where's the beef?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Last couple week I been having a lot of dust on my dashboard....I'd wipe it with a microfiber towel and the next day they would be more particle on the dash...Sometime I'd get a faint whiff of something like feces...Thought maybe I stepped in something.. Cleaned the mats , vacuumed etc..Today my wife says there is a musty smell in the car. Not terrible but musty...

Well I checked the cabin air filter and I had a surprise. Not only was is way over due for a change but somehow I pulled a death mouse out with the filter....YUK.....It must have just died as I've have experience with a long dead mouse and that smell is horrendous....I
ll post this in the lounge too cause its way too good not to share will only devoted derailer readers...


----------



## ress

Wendy's


----------



## fastwater

Who remembers BBF Hamburger joints?
And if you remember them, do you remember what the letters BBF stood for?


----------



## ApeShip

https://goo.gl/images/Pxa1WW

This guy shot JR.


----------



## scioto_alex

Burger Boy Food-a-Rama


----------



## G.lock

Dog and Suds.
The tray hanging on your car window.
Used to get a root beer to go and then fill the container with homemade apple jack. Didn't take much to buzz up at 16


----------



## Snakecharmer

G.lock said:


> Dog and Suds.
> The tray hanging on your car window.
> Used to get a root beer to go and then fill the container with homemade apple jack. Didn't take much to buzz up at 16


They had one in Chesterland and Kirtland....Liked the RB and burgers. There is an A&W in Ravenna that is pretty similar..Still have the girl carhops...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Beef Corral........


----------



## Saugeye Tom

well im gonna leave you guys for a while


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater will take the most likes away from me again.......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HES ONLY 2 AWAY NOW lazy ....quit selling all those likes to him....


----------



## Lazy 8

Borden Burger FoodaRama. Home of the Twirling Satellite.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> well im gonna leave you guys for a while


Tommy Boy...you going ByeBye?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

you gotta be old......3.2 beer?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tommy Boy...you going ByeBye?


yes....no cell service where im going


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> HES ONLY 2 AWAY NOW lazy ....quit selling all those likes to him....


That's the reason I can't go with ya. Spent all my $ on likes.
You have a great time and if ya can, keep me up to date on the catch.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> well im gonna leave you guys for a while


I refuse to 'like' this...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lmao. Really gonna miss ya. Logan. Asked if you were going


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thanks for the help burk carp...hes 2 behind now!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I refuse to 'like' this...


Why.......I'll send pics


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> yes....no cell service where im going


Puddinville?


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> Dog and Suds.
> The tray hanging on your car window.
> Used to get a root beer to go and then fill the container with homemade apple jack. Didn't take much to buzz up at 16


Had one in Cols Ohio on east main st.
Had the best root beer floats around.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Why.......I'll send pics


Why...cause we're gonna miss you.
Hope you hit the mother load.


----------



## sherman51

still have a little aw stand on the west side of town. there dogs and rb are to die for.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Fastwawa & SauTom tied at 6764 likes


----------



## scioto_alex

There was an A&W place on North High st., near Whetstone High School. One year as a prank they stole the statue of the guy out front, and put it on the roof of the stadium press box.


----------



## Lazy 8

I didn't have access to your Dogs n Suds, but I do remember A&W from years ago. Those mugs of frothy root beer with that 2" head on them. Dad would order something like a dozen hot dogs for us and they'd bring them out in an empty bun container. Funny what you remember.
Sauce, Cole slaw and ketchup. That's the hillbilly way of eating em. Still order em that way today but it bums me out because the majority of places don't have cole slaw.
Speaking of Cole slaw, have you ever put Cole slaw and some crumbled up corn bread in your bowl of brown/pinto beans? Green onions on the side? That there's how I was raised.


----------



## scioto_alex

Not long ago, I found one of the Kitchen Aid attachments that's a salad shooter. Good Things Come to Those Who Clean.

So now I can bang out cole slaw in quantity. I've made one first-run batch and I like the texture of the shred.

Now to tinker with recipes. I hope to have a good crop of hot and sweet peppers this year, and my little crop of sweet and red onions is coming along well.


----------



## G.lock

Cole slaw and potato chips on a burger, yum!


----------



## fastwater

Cole slaw on a pulled pork samich is hard to beat.


----------



## scioto_alex

Mom was stubborn and she made ONLY the Williamsburg cole slaw recipe. She would not tolerate anything else.

Puddin however enjoys her Spa Slaw Bath Salts™ that immerse you in creamy comfort while a touch of invigorating vinegar cleanses those hard-to-reach areas.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> ...
> 
> Puddin however enjoys her Spa Slaw Bath Salts™ that immerse you in creamy comfort while a touch of *invigorating vinegar cleanses those hard-to-reach areas*.


Which on Puddin is a whole lotta areas.
She once saw one of them back scratcher things that looks like a foot long stick with a plastic hand on the end. She just had to have it. So I went and splurged and bought her one for Christmas. The only thing she could reach to scratch with the thing was the back of her neck.
Ended up gettin her a yard leaf rake that worked out perfect for her.


----------



## scioto_alex

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ames-Collector-Series-8-in-Poly-Shrub-Rake-2915900/204476248


----------



## fastwater

That looks like a goodin SA.

Ole Puddin loves her Cheetos too.
But had a real problemo eatin em cause she would drop em, couldn't reach em and then the Cheetos would get caught up in a wrinkle or three. Then she would come to bed and get Cheetos in the bed. 
You ever tried to sleep in a bed full of Cheetos ?
Anyways, me bein the inventive kinda fellar I am...I bought her one of these fer her birthday that's worked out real nice:









Now there's no more Cheetos in the bed.
The down side to that is if'n I want a midnight snack, I now have ta get up outta bed and go get one instead of havin them Cheetos already there.


----------



## scioto_alex

I once had a girlfriend who would leave stale breadcrumbs in the bed. I did not enjoy that.


----------



## Burkcarp1

No food eating in bed


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> No food eating in bed


With Puddin, that's like sayin 'no breathin' in bed.
You can bet wherever Puddin is at, ifn you're around her, you'll never starve to death. There's gonna be food.
Trick is...gettin it from her.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Cole slaw on a pulled pork samich is hard to beat.


2X likey!!

If ever in Gahanna, go to the Gahanna grill and buy the Beanie Burger. Named after it's creater. It's a trash burger with 3 cheeses, grilled onions, Cole slaw, and a whole bunch of stuff I can't remember. Buy and eat the double and I think you get either a t-shirt or your pic on the wall. Or both.


----------



## scioto_alex

Don't play Twister with Puddin.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i may post pics on here this week ya bunch of lunatics.....


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Don't play Twister with Puddin.


Or have her play Twister with you.........


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sounds to me like if you'd have ta be pretty brave to sleep in the same bed as Puddin  Might end up flatter than a pancake...


----------



## scioto_alex

It's not that bad. Kind of like a waterbed rolling over you.


----------



## fastwater

SA said "Dont play twister with Puddin...

Snake-charmer said...


Snakecharmer said:


> Or have her play Twister with you.........


Truth of the matter is, she's so big we used to draw squares on her back and play twister ON her.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sounds to me like if you'd have ta be pretty brave to sleep in the same bed as Puddin  Might end up flatter than a pancake...


Well...she did cause me ta be late ta work one day.
She had rolled over on my arm and I couldn't get her to move and couldn't get it out from under her. Ended up usin ma other hand to clamp her nose shut so she would move. She got madder then a big ole sow with chapped butt cheeks that mornin.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> i may post pics on here this week ya bunch of lunatics.....


Eat some walleye fillets for me ole buddy.


----------



## ress

Mmmm good!


----------



## ress

I've had this sense the 70's.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> SA said "Dont play twister with Puddin...
> 
> Snake-charmer said...
> 
> Truth of the matter is, she's so big we used to draw squares on her back and play twister ON her.


If The Puddin hears that, I don't think *ALL* of us will be able to pull her off of you.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I once had a girlfriend who would leave stale breadcrumbs in the bed. I did not enjoy that.[/QUOTE
> 
> he who eats bread in bed have crumby sleep, LOL.
> sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> If The Puddin hears that, I don't think *ALL* of us will be able to pull her off of you.


You might just be right lazy.
I sure may have ta call on all y'all.
But gonna tell ya right now, when she shows up here, if'n there's one scratch on my Amber, I'm gonna go off on her so bad y'all are gonna think this is fixin to happen:


----------



## Burkcarp1

So I'm getting ready to go fishing everything is quiet this morning then I heard a tractor going down the street. I'm thinking that might be Amber. So Puddin might be headed your way


----------



## sherman51

just have a big cook out with all you cAn eat chicken and frog legs. if'n puddin don't show up with amber she ain't commin back
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I think ST's fishing trip is a hoax. Could Amber, ST, and Puddin, all 3 of headed to greener pastures? I think they've all got plowing on their minds?
Wake up and smell the alfalfa.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I think ST's fishing trip is a hoax. Could Amber, ST, and Puddin, all 3 of headed to greener pastures? I think they've all got plowing on their minds?
> Wake up and smell the alfalfa.


Not so ma fearless warrior!
I was supposed to go up to LSC as well and be there the same time as ST. And NO Puddin was not goin with us. Neither ST or I have a way of gettin her loaded onto our boats since I took ma hoist off ma pickup.
But the fact that ma Amber comin up missin put me in such dire straights emotionally that I just couldn't bear the thought of me not bein home for her in case she would show up when I was gone. I just couldn't let ma self go on the trip knowing if she showed up back home all dirty and needin an oil change from all them traveled miles that I wouldn't be here for her. Heck, she may even need some tires after all them miles on the blacktop rds.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> So I'm getting ready to go fishing everything is quiet this morning then I heard a tractor going down the street. I'm thinking that might be Amber. So Puddin might be headed your way


Really!!!n 
Do ya really think it coulda been ma Amber???ns



sherman51 said:


> just have a big cook out with all you cAn eat chicken and frog legs. if'n puddin don't show up with amber she ain't commin back
> sherman


That's a great strategy uncle Sherm!
You must be an old country boy too. You know how ta bait em in.

Especially since ma expert investigator, the notorious buckeye Coastie done proved that ole slick lazy runned out of KFC and Puddin left him with chicken legs stuck in precarious places(there's that word 'precarious' again, sure wish I knew what it meant) .

Puddins gotta be gettin powerful hungry bout now. May just have ta kill a few hogs, hang up them intestines on the clothes line so they'll dry out ta make some of them bbq chitterlings she's so fond of.
If'n Puddin gets anywheres close, The aroma of them intestines dryin out will be more than she can stand and she'll come a waddlen on in fo sho.
The trap will be set...


----------



## Lazy 8

I heerd The Puddin was on a diet. The same one that Okra Winfred endorses?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I heerd The Puddin was on a diet. The same one that Okra Winfred endorses?



Hmmm...if'n I know puddin, if'n she gets hungry enough, has a bottle of BBQ sauce in her hand and is around Okra Winfred, Okra better not turn her back on Puddin. She'll be MIA in a heartbeat.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Really!!!n
> Do ya really think it coulda been ma Amber???ns
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great strategy uncle Sherm!
> You must be an old country boy too. You know how ta bait em in.
> 
> Especially since ma expert investigator, the notorious buckeye Coastie done proved that ole slick lazy runned out of KFC and Puddin left him with chicken legs stuck in precarious places(there's that word 'precarious' again, sure wish I knew what it meant) .
> 
> Puddins gotta be gettin powerful hungry bout now. May just have ta kill a few hogs, hang up them intestines on the clothes line so they'll dry out ta make some of them bbq chitterlings she's so fond of.
> If'n Puddin gets anywheres close, The aroma of them intestines dryin out will be more than she can stand and she'll come a waddlen on in fo sho.
> The trap will be set...


If you catch her how you gunna hold on to her?? She big enough ta eat hay n she be tossing you around like a fish outa water...Right???


----------



## ezbite

aw, he's a happy ass...


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

Looks like fish caught by all.
Water looks like it's in good shape.
Hope you guys slam em the whole trip.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 263243
> View attachment 263244
> View attachment 263245
> View attachment 263246


the kid in the last picture reminds me of me. no smile at all, doesn't look like he wants to be there. I have the bad habit of not smiling for the camera.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

He's in stealth/fish catching mode. See the fish....be the fish. Either that or his undies were in a bunch.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> He's in stealth/fish catching mode. See the fish....be the fish. Either that or his undies were in a bunch.


Yep...knowing him, I think you are spot on lazy.
He's got his 'game face' on cause he's bound and determined to whoop his Papa with not only catchin the biggest, but the most fish.
That way he can talk smack all year to Papa.

The second picture where he's smilin, he's talkin smack to Papa sayin, "chew on this for awhile Papa" .


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think you guys are right. Young whipper snappers are always trying to out do the old men. It's the same way here. They could probably kick my **s but they don't dare to try


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yep...knowing him, I think you are spot on lazy.
> He's got his 'game face' on cause he's bound and determined to whoop his Papa with not only catchin the biggest, but the most fish.
> That way he can talk smack all year to Papa.
> 
> The second picture where he's smilin, he's talkin smack to Papa sayin, "chew on this for awhile Papa" .


Now his Dad's got his fish face on. Poor sum beach.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Now his Dad's got his fish face on. Poor sum beach.


Lol...grandpa.....he hates his pic taken...I have to make him smile..spot on sherm....ans yes hes whupping me


----------



## Lazy 8

This wasn't right. I take this back.
How was everybodies Memorial Day? Burn any meat on the grill? Fish?

I always find this touching. Maybe if the NFL players would watch it?


----------



## Burkcarp1

I went and caught my limit of walleye then cooked some nice ribeye n Tbones on the fire. Great time with the whole family,!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Where n the heck is Tommy Boy. Cause Tropical Storm Alberta is supposed to drench us on Wed...Thurs.....and Fri. I hope that boy took his rubbers.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Where n the heck is Tommy Boy. Cause Tropical Storm Alberta is supposed to drench us on Wed...Thurs.....and Fri. I hope that boy took his rubbers.


He went on up North.
This weeks Marine weather forecast for where he's at:
Lake St Clair-
*Tonight*
East winds 10 to 15 knots. Partly cloudy. Waves 1 to 2 feet.
*Wednesday*
Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Mostly cloudy. A chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Waves 2 feet or less.
*Wednesday Night*
Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots becoming south 15 to 20 knots in the late evening and overnight. Light showers and a chance of thunderstorms until early morning...then a chance of showers and thunderstorms early in the morning. Waves 1 to 3 feet.
*Thursday*
Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots. Partly sunny with a chance of showers and thunderstorms. Waves 1 to 3 feet.
*Thursday Night*
Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots diminishing to 5 to 10 knots in the late evening and overnight. Partly cloudy. A chance of showers and thunderstorms until early morning. Waves 2 feet or less.
*Friday*
Southwest winds 5 to 10 knots becoming north 10 to 15 knots in the afternoon and evening. Partly sunny becoming mostly cloudy in the afternoon and evening becoming partly cloudy. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Waves 2 feet or less.
*Saturday*
Northeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Partly cloudy. Waves 2 feet or less.
*Sunday*
North winds 5 to 10 knots. Partly cloudy. Waves 2 feet or less.

Though it looks a bit wet, it's gonna be warm and they should do good. Doesn't look like it will be rough seas at all.

Turd has not sent many any updates or current pics.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> He went on up North.
> This weeks Marine weather forecast for where he's at:
> Lake St Clair-
> *Tonight*
> East winds 10 to 15 knots. Partly cloudy. Waves 1 to 2 feet.
> *Wednesday*
> Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Mostly cloudy. A chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Waves 2 feet or less.
> *Wednesday Night*
> Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots becoming south 15 to 20 knots in the late evening and overnight. Light showers and a chance of thunderstorms until early morning...then a chance of showers and thunderstorms early in the morning. Waves 1 to 3 feet.
> *Thursday*
> Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots. Partly sunny with a chance of showers and thunderstorms. Waves 1 to 3 feet.
> *Thursday Night*
> Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots diminishing to 5 to 10 knots in the late evening and overnight. Partly cloudy. A chance of showers and thunderstorms until early morning. Waves 2 feet or less.
> *Friday*
> Southwest winds 5 to 10 knots becoming north 10 to 15 knots in the afternoon and evening. Partly sunny becoming mostly cloudy in the afternoon and evening becoming partly cloudy. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Waves 2 feet or less.
> *Saturday*
> Northeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Partly cloudy. Waves 2 feet or less.
> *Sunday*
> North winds 5 to 10 knots. Partly cloudy. Waves 2 feet or less.
> 
> Though it looks a bit wet, it's gonna be warm and they should do good. Doesn't look like it will be rough seas at all.
> 
> Turd has not sent many any updates or current pics.


All your emails won't send......don't know why


----------



## Lazy 8

ST = Saugeye Turd?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> All your emails won't send......don't know why


just hope your catching fish.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm in a rush to finish prepping my last garden. I've been laid up with a hand injury. (Typing with a bandage on one hand is a bear.) I have compost waiting in the van and I plan to buy more "broken" bags at half price.

I need to dump it in the wheelbarrow, roll it to that back garden, mix it and spread it. Then if the mantis is up to it, give it a second tilling. Then bring on the rain to settle it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Gone are the days of hiring the neighbor kid to help. Unless you can pry the game controller from their paws.


----------



## scioto_alex

Not all of them, our neighborhood discussion group has a few kids posting messages looking for mowing work.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I'm in a rush to finish prepping my last garden. I've been laid up with a hand injury. (Typing with a bandage on one hand is a bear.) I have compost waiting in the van and I plan to buy more "broken" bags at half price.
> 
> I need to dump it in the wheelbarrow, roll it to that back garden, mix it and spread it. Then if the mantis is up to it, give it a second tilling. Then bring on the rain to settle it.


Do you accidently break bags at work?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Do you accidently break bags at work?


----------



## scioto_alex

No, the forklift operators are good at that.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> All your emails won't send......don't know why


That's strange!
Will send you an email to see if it goes through.


----------



## fastwater

Got some pics from ST.
They are getting into some nice fish.
Freezer full of fillets. Also some pics of some nice smallies.
Weather has been really hot so mostly fishing until late morning and going back out for the evening.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> just hope your catching fish.
> sherman


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 263531
> View attachment 263533
> View attachment 263534
> View attachment 263535
> View attachment 263536


you sure know how to make a guy feel hungry, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I don’t see any of STs namesake in the pics..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> I don’t see any of STs namesake in the pics..


That's what's in the fridge


----------



## Lazy 8

Geez you remind me of my brother. 
Looks like the Dynamic Duo is slamming and slaying. Have you caught any stray Muskies?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Anybody find Amber yet?? What bout Puddin?? Both still MIA?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Anybody find Amber yet?? What bout Puddin?? Both still MIA?


Both still MIA.
My world renowned investigator Mr Buckeye Coastie, on a tip that Amber and Puddin was spotted up north around Lake St Claire.
Said he stopped at one of the local choke-n-pukes that had an 'all you can eat' perch night.
Said he overheard a conversation in the restaurant about an overly corpulent woman that road in there on a tractor that ate up all their perch.
They finally had to cut her off.
She got mad, went out, got on the tractor and did a burnout in the gravel parkin lot and gravel busted all the winders out of the front of the joint.
Guess the Michigan police are lookin fer her now.
Restaurant manager gave a description to the police as a woman on a tractor with butt cheeks so big the back tires of the tractor was a rubbin on her cheeks.
Ma poor lil Amber...


----------



## ezbite

DA BOMB!!!


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 263580
> 
> 
> DA BOMB!!!


His lil brother 'little boy':


----------



## Lazy 8

This thread is da bomb!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Eat your heart out lazy...65 fish in 4 hours


----------



## Buckeye coastie

fastwater said:


> Both still MIA.
> My world renowned investigator Mr Buckeye Coastie, on a tip that Amber and Puddin was spotted up north around Lake St Claire.
> Said he stopped at one of the local choke-n-pukes that had an 'all you can eat' perch night.
> Said he overheard a conversation in the restaurant about an overly corpulent woman that road in there on a tractor that ate up all their perch.
> They finally had to cut her off.
> She got mad, went out, got on the tractor and did a burnout in the gravel parkin lot and gravel busted all the winders out of the front of the joint.
> Guess the Michigan police are lookin fer her now.
> Restaurant manager gave a description to the police as a woman on a tractor with butt cheeks so big the back tires of the tractor was a rubbin on her cheeks.
> Ma poor lil Amber...


Well the weather is bad up here. It is so hot. ms. Puddin has to be laying e low. The roads would melt the tires right off of Amber. We searched every dog house, chicken coup pig pen and outhouse and can't find hide nor hair of them. Been checking the bottom of the lake with some jigs and tubes and all w found so far are some wall e eyed fellows , and a few small mouth guy the ain't saying anything. but we will keep checken for them till Sunday. I have to be home for the big bingo night with the wife.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Eat your heart out lazy...65 fish in 4 hours
> View attachment 263606
> View attachment 263607
> View attachment 263608
> View attachment 263609


Tom - contrary to popular belief, I wish you fair skies, light waves, and fish with voracious appetites.


----------



## scioto_alex

Well, I've learned that a USB thumb drive can survive going through the laundry.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom - contrary to popular belief, I wish you fair skies, light waves, and fish with voracious appetites.


I've got to second what lazy said. hope you find all the fish you want up there.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I've got to second what lazy said. hope you find all the fish you want up there.
> sherman


Thx all...all 3 got a 20 or better


----------



## Burkcarp1

I assume Roho the rooster isn’t around doing his job and everyone is still sleeping?


----------



## backfar

Darn...i forgot to wake up Roho....sorry...my bad..


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Derailer!
Tom, thanks for sending all the pics, I think we feel like we are there with you all!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I assume Roho the rooster isn’t around doing his job and everyone is still sleeping?


Roho is currently in psychological treatment as he is in a deep state of depression due to Amber being gone. Ambers hood is where Roho used to perch every morning ta sound wake up call.


----------



## G.lock

Hey Fast, there's a famous chicken psychologist from Kentucky by the name of Colneral Sanders who's pretty well known for his work.
How come auto correct doesn't work when you need it?


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> Hey Fast, there's a famous chicken psychologist from Kentucky by the name of Colneral Sanders who's pretty well known for his work.
> How come auto correct doesn't work when you need it?


I've tasted his work...outstanding!


----------



## Burkcarp1

X3


----------



## scioto_alex

Cousin Tapioca makes a good crockpot chicken with frozen peas, Miracle Whip, tartar sauce, and miniature marshmallows.


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> Hey Fast, there's a famous chicken psychologist from Kentucky by the name of Colneral Sanders who's pretty well known for his work.
> How come auto correct doesn't work when you need it?


You guys sense of humor needs some work!
My loyalty to Roho 'the Super Rooster' has no bounds and he will NEVER be part of the 'extra crispy' brigade. 
Will explain later when I have more time...

His therapy is costing right at $100/hr with a minimum of three sessions per week.
According to counselor, progress is being made and Roho is actually back to crowing at 1st light. Get to pick him up from the bird Doctor next Friday.
I am very thankful for this progress as I've been having to donate blood for the expense of the therapy and am on the verge of becoming anemic.


----------



## ezbite

I like giant eagle fried chicken...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You guys sense of humor needs some work!
> My loyalty to Roho 'the Super Rooster' has no bounds and he will NEVER be part of the 'extra crispy' brigade.
> Will explain later when I have more time...
> 
> His therapy is costing right at $100/hr with a minimum of three sessions per week.
> According to counselor, progress is being made and Roho is actually back to crowing at 1st light. Get to pick him up from the bird Doctor next Friday.
> I am very thankful for this progress as I've been having to donate blood for the expense of the therapy and am on the verge of becoming anemic.


are you trying to say roho isn't finger lickin good????
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> are you trying to say roho isn't finger lickin good????
> sherman


I think what he’s saying is Roho is a tough old bird


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I think what he’s saying is Roho is a tough old bird


Yep...Roho's been around the block a time...or three.
But he has a heart as big as a peacock.
Never seen anything affect him like Amber comin up missin.
Remember when his favorite hen runned off with another rooster. That kinda upset him for a minute but nothin like this.
Bird Doctor told me to take any pics I have of Amber and hide em before Roho comes home. He thinks it might make Roho relapse.
I told the Doc about when I would wax Amber that I would tape micro fiber towels to the bottom of Roho's feet and he would help me polish the wax off Amber by struttin back and forth on Ambers hood. Roho would just cackle and purr the whole time he was a struttin.
Doc thought that was somethin special!


----------



## ezbite

lets paint a happy tree...


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 263720
> 
> 
> lets paint a happy tree...


EZ, would you care to have the number of the doc Roho is going to???


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> EZ, would you care to have the number of the doc Roho is going to???


im beyond help, just live with it.. that's what my last 5 doctors told me.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> im beyond help, just live with it.. that's what my last 5 doctors told me.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ezbite

and oldie but goodie...


----------



## G.lock

Fast if that rooster is only crowing at first light that doctor is a miracle worker.
Every rooster I ever had crowed half the night and all day.


----------



## Burkcarp1

190 pages!!


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> Fast if that rooster is only crowing at first light that doctor is a miracle worker.
> Every rooster I ever had crowed half the night and all day.


Roho has only crowed at first light for many years. It's how he announced he was home from a long night of visiting his hens. He normally slept all day resting up for his continued night life.


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> View attachment 263720
> 
> 
> lets paint a happy tree...


EZ - if a tree falls in the forest and....wait a minute, why is that tree so dang Happy?

Fastwawa, Confucious say, a rooster that no crow in morning....will be in crock pot by nightfall. Can you say...Chicky n Noodie?


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> EZ - if a tree falls in the forest and....wait a minute, why is that tree so dang Happy?
> 
> *Fastwawa, Confucious say, a rooster that no crow in morning....will be in crock pot by nightfall. Can you say...Chicky n Noodie? *


----------



## ress

I work at a place that is 90% women. Rooster in the hen house is a no-no!


----------



## G.lock

ress said:


> I work at a place that is 90% women. Rooster in the hen house is a no-no!


Oh the DRAMA!


----------



## ress

G.lock said:


> Oh the DRAMA!


It's crazy! Most under 30. I go into the break room and they all get quiet. My wife is the HR manager


----------



## scioto_alex

Someone told me that Puddin has a belly tat that says "Press firmly you are making three copies" but I don't know if that's true.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Someone told me that Puddin has a belly tat that says "Press firmly you are making three copies" but I don't know if that's true.


Hmmm...have not seen that one yet.
But that doesn't mean it's not there. 
May just be hidden under one of them many wrinkles.


----------



## Burkcarp1

The only problem is nobody can find her to see if it’s there. Not even Buckeye Coastie


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> The only problem is nobody can find her to see if it’s there. Not even Buckeye Coastie


Rumor has it that she rode Amber up to ST's fish camp.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Rumor has it that she rode Amber up to ST's fish camp.


So that’s what’s going on!! Ok it’s all starting to make sense now. I was thinking thats a long vacation....


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> The only problem is nobody can find her to see if it’s there. Not even Buckeye Coastie





Lazy 8 said:


> Rumor has it that she rode Amber up to ST's fish camp.





Burkcarp1 said:


> So that’s what’s going on!! Ok it’s all starting to make sense now. I was thinking thats a long vacation....


Don't think so fella's!
My notorious investigator Mr. Buckeye Coastie was with my infamous atty. Mr ST Esq. at the fish camp.
They had evidence that Puddin was spotted at a local choke-n-puke in that area so they went up there to investigate.
While they were there, they got a tip that Puddin may have went out in a boat, leaned to one side and capsized.
So bein the expert investigators they are, they spent a week draggin
these rubber things with hooks stickin out of them to try and snag ole puddin in case she was layin on the bottom.
They worked their butts off draggin them hooks in all kinds of weather for a solid week.
Sure wished they would have found her cause it costed me a pretty penny payin them two fer bein up there workin so hard searchin fer her.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Don't think so fella's!
> My notorious investigator Mr. Buckeye Coastie was with my infamous atty. Mr ST Esq. at the fish camp.
> They had evidence that Puddin was spotted at a local choke-n-puke in that area so they went up there to investigate.
> While they were there, they got a tip that Puddin may have went out in a boat, leaned to one side and capsized.
> So bein the expert investigators they are, they spent a week draggin
> these rubber things with hooks stickin out of them to try and snag ole puddin in case she was layin on the bottom.
> They worked their butts off draggin them hooks in all kinds of weather for a solid week.
> Sure wished they would have found her cause it costed me a pretty penny payin them two fer bein up there workin so hard searchin fer her.


Did you ever think that maybe they are in cahoots with each other and are pulling the wool over your eyes?? Something is fishy..


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did you ever think that maybe they are in cahoots with each other and are pulling the wool over your eyes?? Something is fishy..


they would have to get into lazy's sheep heard to get enough wool to hide this mess. and lazy hasn't said a word about his sheep being molested.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Errands:

Grocery store checkout, toddler having screaming tantrum

Muffler shop, toddler having screaming tantrum

Barber shop, toddler having screaming tantrum

Can I just pull weeds and fix the mower in quiet now?

The muffler shop welded the mower handle back together ($20) and now I need to put it back on and re-connect the cables, etc. Now the handle will be rigid instead of loose at the midpoint and I expect an effect like putting stiff suspension on a car - the ride will be much more harsh but the control should also be much better.


----------



## Burkcarp1

scioto_alex said:


> Errands:
> 
> Grocery store checkout, toddler having screaming tantrum
> 
> Muffler shop, toddler having screaming tantrum
> 
> Barber shop, toddler having screaming tantrum
> 
> Can I just pull weeds and fix the mower in quiet now?
> 
> The muffler shop welded the mower handle back together ($20) and now I need to put it back on and re-connect the cables, etc. Now the handle will be rigid instead of loose at the midpoint and I expect an effect like putting stiff suspension on a car - the ride will be much more harsh but the control should also be much better.


If parents would practice post# 3786 they wouldn’t have screaming tantrum kids.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> If parents would practice post# 3786 they wouldn’t have screaming tantrum kids.


Yep!
Never fails, today, when you go out somewhere and there's kids, you WILL hear one of them throwing a tantrum. Especially in a store.
The more I see of what SA posted, the more I'm Thankful for the mother we had. 
Act a fool and Mom would light our ticket up in a court house, church...didn't matter where. With seven of us to take care of, she didn't have time for any 'timeouts' or 'wait till I get you home' moments.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did you ever think that maybe they are in cahoots with each other and are pulling the wool over your eyes?? Something is fishy..


NO WAY BC1 !
Unlike Puddin, ST and buckeye Coastie are too loyal of friends to do anything like that.
They only charged me $2000 fer goin up there to lake ST Claire fer a whole week and draggin them rubber tipped hooks around tryin to snag Puddin.
That was way more $ than I had but have you seen how big lake st Claire is? For all that work $2000 fer a week is pretty cheap.

Yes...they are true, loyal pals alright!


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Errands:
> 
> Grocery store checkout, toddler having screaming tantrum
> 
> Muffler shop, toddler having screaming tantrum
> 
> Barber shop, toddler having screaming tantrum
> 
> Can I just pull weeds and fix the mower in quiet now?
> 
> The muffler shop welded the mower handle back together ($20) and now I need to put it back on and re-connect the cables, etc. Now the handle will be rigid instead of loose at the midpoint and I expect an effect like putting stiff suspension on a car - the ride will be much more harsh but the control should also be much better.


Is it a coincidence that when the toddlers see you, they start screaming? Hmmm.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

well we went to off the hook 3 times and never seen amber or puddin


----------



## Lazy 8

The Puddin, The ST, and The BC, are all up there hamming it up eating steak and drinking champagne, thanks to The FW.
BoyOBoyOBoy. The rats will play while the FW's away.......

My herd of girls are doing just fine. Ain't no molesting er nothing.


----------



## G.lock

I like steak!
I like champagne!
FW any chance I can fool you into thinking a old ford 8n is Amber?


----------



## fastwater

You guys got this all wrong!
My dedicated friends were up there at lake Saint Claire workin their fingers to the bone tryin to help me get my Amber back. They weren't up there partying and having a good time.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You guys got this all wrong!
> My dedicated friends were up there at lake Saint Claire workin their fingers to the bone tryin to help me get my Amber back. They weren't up there partying and having a good time.


yeah! right! you just keep believing that.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> You guys got this all wrong!
> My dedicated friends were up there at lake Saint Claire workin their fingers to the bone tryin to help me get my Amber back. They weren't up there partying and having a good time.


If you say so...


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah! right! you just keep believing that.
> sherman


Well uncle Sherm...you've always been the 'words of wisdom' around here. Along with everyone else, If'n your thinkin somethin 'fishy' might be goin on here, as painful as it is, I might have ta consider it to be a possibility.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Here's a visual, The Pudding stretched out across the bow, all slathered up with oil, catching some rays. Heck fire, she'd be like one of those figure heads on pirate ships. The SS Puddin!
And how do you think they get the boat in and out of the water? Can you say...Amber?


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


>


Heck...my Amber woulda put up a better fight then that!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

WHO IS THIS ONE HAND WASHES THE OTHER


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> WHO IS THIS ONE HAND WASHES THE OTHER


Hey! There's a time and a place for everything.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Regardless of how you look at it Amber is going to need new springs under the seat.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Regardless of how you look at it Amber is going to need new springs under the seat.


...and possibly a new seat.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's a visual, The Pudding stretched out across the bow, all slathered up with oil, catching some rays. Heck fire, she'd be like one of those figure heads on pirate ships. The SS Puddin!
> And how do you think they get the boat in and out of the water? Can you say...Amber?


Now wait just a dagburn minute here. I've seen ST's boat and it's a nice one fer sure. But you put all that across the bow of his boat, that back ends comin straight up and everything's going to the bottom of the drink. 
Now...that big ole Kentucky Fried Chicken yacht you got...that's a different story:


----------



## Lazy 8

Hmm, you do have a point there...and the SS Colonel does have the Poop Deck just in case.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hmm, you do have a point there...and the SS Colonel does have the Poop Deck just in case.


And where did you get that extra crispy tan?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Had to buy 2 new seats on this trip....280.00. Ugh


----------



## sherman51

new seats don't come easy. or cheap.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> And where did you get that extra crispy tan?


You know how flamingos turn pink from eating aLOT of shrimp???
Weeellllll....


----------



## scioto_alex

Well, I need to dig a grave for our dog. RIP Bailey.

This is my last picture of her. By then, she couldn't stand any longer.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Well, I need to dig a grave for our dog. RIP Bailey.
> 
> This is my last picture of her. By then, she couldn't stand any longer.
> 
> View attachment 263994


SORRY ALEX.....


----------



## scioto_alex

She was fun, a real sweet heart. I guess "exuberant" is the best word to describe her. I'll miss her pestering me for scritching while I sit at this computer.


----------



## fastwater

Sure hate to hear that SA.
Sometimes doing what we know is the right thing to do is the hardest and most painful.
RIP Bailey.


----------



## scioto_alex

"Nos habebit humus" the Earth will have us.


----------



## fastwater

Yes...or...'the ground will hold us'.


----------



## backfar

Sorry to hear the bad news SA...


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR - I think most of us know what you're going through, time will heal but that's a ways off. It's hard to lose, Man's Best Friend. Didn't matter what ki da day you had, Im sure ol Bailey loved you just the same. Even when you try to cut your hand off at work. Im sure Bailey was right there to comfort you.
God Bless little Bailey.

https://www.rainbowsbridge.com/Poem.htm


----------



## fastwater

"tempus omnia vulnera sanat" = time heals all wounds.


----------



## scioto_alex

It's just a fact that if you strike up a relationship with an animal, you will out-live it. You take on the relationship knowing that you will be responsible for dealing with the animal's death.

So have fun in the meantime. Enjoy the opportunity to have a sidekick who can give you a different perspective on things.


----------



## ress

We had to do the same last fall. And now the other Lab is nearing the same. I think there is a doggy heaven.


----------



## sherman51

I feel your pain. hope you don't wait as long to replace her as we did our last dog. we had to put her down a few yrs ago. and we just now replaced her. we loved our little pebbles. we still miss her so much but we are falling in love with our new dog Trixie.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I feel your pain. hope you don't wait as long to replace her as we did our last dog. we had to put her down a few yrs ago. and we just now replaced her. we loved our little pebbles. we still miss her so much but we are falling in love with our new dog Trixie.
> sherman


Great advice on not waiting to long uncle Sherm.
I waited too long as well.
When our prior shepherd of 10 yrs that was seemingly in great shape suddenly passed from an aneurysm to a main artery that runs along the stomach, it hit me so hard I never wanted another pup.
He was my shadow working around the farm here. 
Went two yrs as well before getting another. My wife, that is not necessarily a dog person, finally suggested we get another.
Should have never went that long before we did. 
Our current pup is now five...and mirrors the actions as far as hanging with me the prior one did.


----------



## Lazy 8

You know, each time we've had a critically or terminally ill pet, be it canine or feline (we love them the same) we would ask the vet when do we bring them down? The vet would always say, you'll know. Generally when they quit eating and or drinking. But also when they start doing weird things. Things not common to them. Hiding in odd places. Generally, I think sometimes, we may have waited a day or two, too long because we love them so much.
It's a very hard call to make. They can't tell you if they're in pain.

FOSR, get a parrot, they can live to be 80 years old. I don't have one but just a thought.


----------



## fastwater

You are correct lazy. I've had to put two other pups down that was very painful. A boxer of 8yrs old that developed a brain tumor and a Pomeranian that lived to be an incredible 19 yrs old. 
Our Pommie raised both our shepherds from pups and ruled the roost without question. She could still get around well for her age but finally went totally blind. 
I look back at all these pups and feel blessed to have had them and for the enjoyment they were able to give us. I just hope I did my part well for them when they were here...and when it was their time to go. They deserved a quality of life without pain and suffering.


----------



## sherman51

pebbles wasnt the 1st dog we had to have put down. but we took it the hardest. I could tell her to give me a hug and she would give me hugs like she was human.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> pebbles wasnt the 1st dog we had to have put down. but we took it the hardest. I could tell her to give me a hug and she would give me hugs like she was human.
> sherman


My first shepherd was the same way as far as me taking it the hardest. First off, it was such a sudden thing as in all outward appearances, he was a picture of health at ten yrs old. Weighing in at a very fit 129lbs, still very alert and great ball drive. Heck, during the day of his passing(he passed at night) the g-kids came over and they played in the yard most part of the day.
With so many things, seems he knew what I was going to do even before I did it. Have had many dogs over the years but he seemed to be more 'in tune' to my every move and mood than any of the rest.
Our current shepherd runs a very close second.
Which brings up another point...our first shepherd had so many qualities that were special...though our current shepherd may lack a few of those qualities, he has others that the first lacked.
They both were/are very special in their own ways.


----------



## G.lock

All this talk about putting down loved pets is hurting my heart.....
It's time for a derail.
My old Rambler is better than any Mercedes or BMW ever made!


----------



## ress

Plus the old bombers could be fixed with a cresent wrench and screwdriver.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Plus the old bombers could be fixed with a cresent wrench and screwdriver.


With parts from Walmart.


----------



## backfar

Not to change the subject, but i have a question. I have a riding mower to mow the grass with, will it get better MPG with the mowing deck turned on or off? Wanting to know from someone with real hands on hardcore experience...


----------



## ress

Well as with older cars and trucks the ac would put strain on the engine. The load of the deck engaging would be like the ac engaging and pulling down the preformance on the engine.


----------



## fastwater

backfar said:


> Not to change the subject, but i have a question. I have a riding mower to mow the grass with, will it get better MPG with the mowing deck turned on or off? Wanting to know from someone with real hands on hardcore experience...


With it turned off.
One time when me and Puddin got in a fight, she took ma truck keys and took the keys to ma tractor (Amber) cause she didn't want me a goin down to our local waterin hole. There was a new xtra full figured barmaid there and Puddin didn't want me a talkin to her.
Sooo...I acted like I was gonna cut the grass. Went out and fired up the rider and cut bout half the yard til I got close to the gate openin in the back of the yard. Soon as I hit that gate openin, it was wide open straight down to the waterin hole....almost. In all my excitement about escapen, I forgot ta shut the blades off on the way there and it sure burned some gas. Runned out about halfway there and had ta hitchhike the rest of the way.
Lucky fer me a few of ma pals was at the bar and we got some gas and I made it the rest of the way there.
On the way back, bein a little tipsy, I still had the mower blades turned on when I first left the bar. Got about a block from the bar and runned over the paper boys stack of newspapers layin at the end of his driveway. Talk about a mess.
Anyways, shut them blades off and drove the rest of the way home and still had gas to finish mowin the yard the next day.


----------



## ress

fastwater said:


> With parts from Walmart.


No Wally World in small town America back in the day. We had a guy that had a store on Main Street that sold everything auto. Not sure if it was a NAPA or not. You get a part and pay him for it Friday!


----------



## G.lock

ress said:


> No Wally World in small town America back in the day. We had a guy that had a store on Main Street that sold everything auto. Not sure if it was a NAPA or not. You get a part and pay him for it Friday!


Like Napa but my goto for parts was the closest junk yard.
Tire, headlights, just about anything you could think of.


----------



## fastwater

Can remember when you could go in most any Ace Hardware and practically get enough parts to do a complete over haul on a small block Chevy.


----------



## sherman51

my cousin had an old car. the tie rod cams loose. he put it back in place and tied it in with a piece of rubber from an old innertube. drove the car for a long time that way.

I was going to a place to have a auto pilot put on my boat. I had a tie rod come loose and kept going until we found a good place to pull over. I put it back in place and wited it uo and drove on to get the auto pilot put on. there just happened to be a front end place across the street. he put a new one on while we waited on the boat. charged me 85.00 for labor.

a pair of pliers and some bailing wire is all you needed in the old cars.
sherman


----------



## ress

Love this thread!!


----------



## G.lock

When I was a youngun, loooong time ago, a buddy and I were riding around in his 56 Chevy. A tie rod broke a couple miles from home. He drove in reverse back. I never would have thought of this but it worked.


----------



## Lazy 8

I've been an auto mechanic a few times in my life. I'll never forget this one ol boy I worked for. He was at the movie theater that had side street parking. When he parked and went inside to watch the movie, everything was fine. When he came out, some butthead had parked like an a hole and blocked him in even though he had room enough not to.
My ol boss, laid down, crawled under the car, pulled the cotter pin on the shift linkage, and shift the automatic into neutral. Got up and pushed the Skylark forward so he could get out.
Now here's the thing, he left the linkage undone on purpose.


----------



## Lazy 8

Who here is old enough to remember Western Auto?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Who here is old enough to remember Western Auto?


remember the western flyer and the little red wagon. remember western auto very well.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I once got a ride in a 1963 Chevy. I asked about a seat belt, and the driver said he thought there was one. I found it, stuck to the vinyl floor by rust. I found the buckle which said "Another Chevrolet Safety Feature"


----------



## Lazy 8

I was about 8 years old or so when Mom said, the kids need bikes. Off to Western Auto we went. I remember mine was a 26" and looked like a 10 spd but had coaster brakes. I rode that bike EVERYWHERE. There wasn't nothing left of that bike when I was done with it.


----------



## fastwater

Wasn't Western Auto a place you used to be able to renew/get your auto license plates as well?
As a kid, seems I remember standing in line with dad at a WA in either Whitehall or Reynoldsburg Oh. for something to do with truck license plates???


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Wasn't Western Auto a place you used to be able to renew/get your auto license plates as well?
> As a kid, seems I remember standing in line with dad at a WA in either Whitehall or Reynoldsburg Oh. for something to do with truck license plates???


Yessir. Back then you could do almost everything there but get married, and somebody might correct me on that!
Right beside the Western Auto was our Five and Dime store.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I was about 8 years old or so when Mom said, the kids need bikes. Off to Western Auto we went. I remember mine was a 26" and looked like a 10 spd but had coaster brakes. I rode that bike EVERYWHERE. There wasn't nothing left of that bike when I was done with it.


I learned to ride on an old 26" western flyer that my oldest brother owned. I would use an old wooden box to clime on. then my next older brother would give me a shove. I fell many times before I got the hang of riding a bike.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Back then, I remember dad spending a lot of time in that particular store as he had a land clearing business and had an account there for purchasing different things for the bipusiness.
This one particular time, we were standing in a fairly long line getting lic plates. A customer that had made it up to the counter got very loud, cussing and carrying on cause he needed something he didn't have to get his plates. Anyways, he stormed out of the store cussing up a storm. We had made it up to the second in line to be next to be waited on. There was a woman with her small child in front of us next to be waited on. All of a sudden, the mad guy(still red faced and mumbling) re-appeared at the front of the line pushing the woman and her child out of the way almost knocking them down.
Dad snatched the guy by the shoulder, spun him around and blasted him right between the eyes knocking him into a stack of tires. Tires flew everywhere and the guy was out cold. 
All this happened so fast seems like it was a blur.
The store manager that knew dad told dad that he was gonna call the police on the guy and unless dad wanted to be involved with all that that maybe we should leave. We left and went back later to tend to business.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

G.lock said:


> Like Napa but my goto for parts was the closest junk yard.
> Tire, headlights, just about anything you could think of.


Had a Napa in Mansfield growing up. I had a 77 cutlass around 35yrs ago with an ungodly amount of miles on it. I lady I got it from drove it as that car that was always in front of a “wide load” on the hiways. Anyway, the rear pass wheel along with the entire axel just came out one day so I went to Napa, bought the bearing and they pressed off the old bearing and pressed the new one on the axel assembly with their onsite bearing press in about 10mins. Cost me maybe 20 bucks. Had like a little Napa shop in the back. You don’t see that anymore.


----------



## fastwater

No you don't SP.
Heck, it's hard to find a place anymore to get brake rotors/drums turned. And if they have a brake lathe, even harder to get a person that knows how to operate it without ruining a good serviceable rotor/drum. 
Used to be, you could get that service done at most any auto parts store.
Guess it's just the 'throw it away and buy new' society we've sadly become.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> No you don't SP.
> Heck, it's hard to find a place anymore to get brake rotors/drums turned. And if they have a brake lathe, even harder to get a person that knows how to operate it without ruining a good serviceable rotor/drum.
> Used to be, you could get that service done at most any auto parts store.
> Guess it's just the 'throw it away and buy new' society we've sadly become.


So true! Nobody wants to work nowadays unless it’s on a computer...


----------



## scioto_alex

It was nice living not far from the NAPA distribution center in Linworth. If the chain had something in stock in the region, it would be there.


----------



## ress

We have a store here that can make belts and hoses to what ever length you need. Ohio Automotive.


----------



## Lazy 8

I have a rifle that shoots so far,
You have to put some salt in the load to keep the meat from spoiling before you can get to it.
That's the truth. Honest. Would eye lie to y'all?
Well, maybe a few of yuns.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I have a rifle that shoots so far,
> You have to put some salt in the load to keep the meat from spoiling before you can get to it.
> That's the truth. Honest. Would eye lie to y'all?
> Well, maybe a few of yuns.


Hmmm...you ain't foolin nobody. You learned bout that salt in the load the hard way.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I used to have good coonhound by the name of cooner. A very good cold nose dog. One night he hit a cold trail and finally treed of a den tree. We decided to climb up and see if the **** was there the only thing we found was a **** skeleton.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...you ain't foolin nobody. You learned bout that salt in the load the hard way.


Yea, after having to throw away supper after supper!


Burkcarp1 said:


> I used to have good coonhound by the name of cooner. A very good cold nose dog. One night he hit a cold trail and finally treed of a den tree. We decided to climb up and see if the **** was there the only thing we found was a **** skeleton.


Good nose but nothing in the pot to eat?


----------



## Lazy 8

For real, I had the opportunity to go bird hunting with my brother and his FIL down in Athens Co. Ok Don is no longer with us but lemme tell you, that gentleman always had a few fine bird dogs. In the off season if there was one aspect they needed tweaked on, he'd take them down to some trainer in Gallipolis for a few months in the summer. It was such a pleasure to hunt grouse or quail with such fine dogs. 
I do know my brother told me that ol Don knew and hunted with Bob Evans himself.
I don't know what Don used in early life, but when I had the pleasure of hinting with him, he used a Browning semi-auto. And he was quick!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, after having to throw away supper after supper!


No...sneakin in them sheep barns, you got some of that rock salt slung your way a time or three.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> For real, I had the opportunity to go bird hunting with my brother and his FIL down in Athens Co. Ok Don is no longer with us but lemme tell you, that gentleman always had a few fine bird dogs. In the off season if there was one aspect they needed tweaked on, he'd take them down to some trainer in Gallipolis for a few months in the summer. It was such a pleasure to hunt grouse or quail with such fine dogs.
> I do know my brother told me that ol Don knew and hunted with Bob Evans himself.
> I don't know what Don used in early life, but when I had the pleasure of hinting with him, he used a Browning semi-auto. And he was quick!


Love me some bird huntin behind some fine dogs.
You weren't harvestin them seeds down in Athens Co. were you?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I have a rifle that shoots so far,
> You have to put some salt in the load to keep the meat from spoiling before you can get to it.
> That's the truth. Honest. Would eye lie to y'all?
> Well, maybe a few of yuns.


I used to cut trees in the Sahara forest....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I used to cut trees in the Sahara forest....


I first noticed Puddin at a Miss America pageant during the swimsuit competition....


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I used to cut trees in the Sahara forest....


Really? Axe or chain saw?



fastwater said:


> No...sneakin in them sheep barns, you got some of that rock salt slung your way a time or three.


Before I got smart and got my own girls!



fastwater said:


> Love me some bird huntin behind some fine dogs.
> You weren't harvestin them seeds down in Athens Co. were you?


I have seeds coming out my ears.



fastwater said:


> I first noticed Puddin at a Miss America pageant during the swimsuit competition....


I *REFUSE* to likey this post.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Caught a salmon above Niagara Falls....pulled him out and the falls stopped for 7.14 seconds


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Caught a salmon above Niagara Falls....pulled him out and the falls stopped for 7.14 seconds


Hmmm...that was years ago and I believe you must have taken a '714' or two the day this happened.


----------



## scioto_alex

Whetstone High School Class of 1977, we knew our way around sopors. Does anyone else remember Big Pinks?


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Whetstone High School Class of 1977, we knew our way around sopors. Does anyone else remember Big Pinks?


Yep...watched a girl on Sopers take a swan dive face first from the second story mezzanine down to the first floor stone floor at Sherwood Junior high school in Cols when I was in about 7th grade.
She landed just feet from where I was standing.
Guess she lived but was a mess. Don't ever recall seeing her again at school.


----------



## scioto_alex

We had kids passing out in class and falling out of their chairs. But nobody died like today.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> We had kids passing out in class and falling out of their chairs. But nobody died like today.


Well...surely nobody was od'ing at the rate they are today. But had a few friends get killed while high.
What's going on today with the opioid crisis is nothing like we've ever seen before in our history of drug addiction/abuse. But I guess we never learn. Suboxone is now being passed out like candy for those addicted to opioid based meds. And it was not designed to be a long term med either or prescribed on an outpatient basis. And due to its makeup, is actually harder to get off of than opioid based drugs. But subs fell through the cracks when the new Fed. guidelines came down the pike a few yrs ago. So, the same so called Doctors that were nothing but legalized dope dealers getting rich passing out opioid based meds like candy are now the same ones passing out suboxone....only in America. 
Guess replacing one addiction for another seems to be the answer.


----------



## scioto_alex

A classic line from the Rolling Stones, in the song _Mother's Little Helper_:

"Although she's not really ill, there's a little yellow pill"

Edited to add, along similar lines


----------



## Snakecharmer

I wish I had the video going while at the Zoo with the little grandson...his dad and I and him were watching a beaver swim in the aquarium by the wolf lodge....All of a sudden I seen these two or three larger bubbles appear (ping pong ball size or larger) as the beaver goes past the glass in front of us....Yep the beaver farted at us and them he took a dump to insult us further.....Grandson is only two so he had no idea what was going on but his father and I cracked up....


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...that was years ago and I believe you must have taken a '714' or two the day this happened.


Now THIS....a guy can believe!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I first noticed Puddin at a Miss America pageant during the swimsuit competition....


https://www.google.com/amp/www.sand...ditor/sd-miss-america-20180608-story,amp.html


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Caught a salmon above Niagara Falls....pulled him out and the falls stopped for 7.14 seconds


da seeds boss da seeds. he was happily on the lazy seeds.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/www.sand...ditor/sd-miss-america-20180608-story,amp.html


Yea...Puddin was all against them droppin the swim suit competition. Said it was her fav. part of the whole show cause it gave her a chance to show off all her tattoos.
She was also promotin that they start havin tobacky juice spittin contest
and arm wrestlin matches.


----------



## ress

I bet Puddin could cook a couple ears of sweet corn in no time atall. Her arm pits could smother them ears and cook em up real good on a 90 degree day! Maybe put a few taters between her to go with the burgers......


----------



## Burkcarp1

Is Roho still on Zoloft?


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> I bet Puddin could cook a couple ears of sweet corn in no time atall. Her arm pits could smother them ears and cook em up real good on a 90 degree day! Maybe put a few taters between her to go with the burgers......


Yep...and you wouldn't even have ta put any salt on them taters or the corn.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Is Roho still on Zoloft?


With all the excitement, I forgot to give y'all a Roho update.
Picked him up from the bird Dr. Fri. afternoon.
Though there has been a few changes in him, He's been doin great!

First change I noticed in him was when I picked him up. He came struttin out to the truck wearing a pair of them new fangled Ray-Ban Chromance sunglasses. He never wore sunglasses before.
He also had a lot more pep in his step/strut.
First thing he wanted me to do when we got home was to trim up his hackle and tail feathers a bit. He then wanted his talons cleaned and clipped and his spurs sharpened.
By the time I got all this done, it was goin on bout 8pm and time to eat.
Roho requested a meal of mostly fruit and veggies with an extra dose of wheat germ oil and vitamin E on his goodies.
I knew right then what was fixin to happen.
Ole Roho was gearin up for a long overdue night out on the town.
Soooo...bout 9pm ole Roho strutted off, all cleaned up, fed and decked out in shades and all(yes it was dark).
Sat. mornin bout daylight, I heared him come home. Poor fellar was a mess. Tail feathers all messed up...Ray-Bans all settin sideways on his lil head. Poor fellar didn't hardly have enough energy left to sound off a mornin cackle.
He slept all day Sat and into this mornin not makin a peep.
Went out to check on him many times ta make sure he was still a breathin. Still had them Ray-Bans on all sideways and had a grin on his face.
Breakfast this mornin was served with an extra dose of vitamin E.

My Ole Roho is back and in rare form...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Does he have any follow up appointments???


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Does he have any follow up appointments???


Well...I think so.
Phones been a ringin off the hook all day with hens tryin to get ahold of him.
If'n it keeps up gonna have ta get him his own phone line.
Can't have my phone tied up all day in case ma notorious private investigator Mr Buckeye Coastie calls with some news on Amber.


----------



## scioto_alex

There's a scene from a raunchy movie whose title I don't remember, with a very obese actress ... mods if you delete this I'll understand ... they were going to the gate at some event that allowed topless but not bottomless. She was topless but it became a question of whether she had a thong - she had to pull up some folds to show that she was wearing something.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I bet Puddin could cook a couple ears of sweet corn in no time atall. Her arm pits could smother them ears and cook em up real good on a 90 degree day! Maybe put a few taters between her to go with the burgers......


I'm throwing all my SWEET corn away. 
Tommy Boy said The Puddin doesn't shave? Nothing.


----------



## ezbite

just so ya know, this is the safe bobk keeps all his boy George swag in except for the culture club CD in his vehicle right now..












ooooh bobk do ya really want to hurt me....


----------



## Lazy 8

EZ - I wouldn't touch that post with a 10' St. Croix.


----------



## ress

cama-cama- cama-camealin.....Weird....


----------



## fastwater

It's a Glock owner for sure...


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> View attachment 264385
> 
> It's a Glock owner for sure...


You have now been put on the "LIST" welcome...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> View attachment 264385
> 
> It's a Glock owner for sure...










your young teen pic sweetwater????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

notice the 1911 in his hand?????


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 264413
> your young teen pic sweetwater????


What do you mean???
That pic was just taken last week.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 264413
> your young teen pic sweetwater????


HAND CHECK!
Eeny, meny, miney, mo, could someone please tell me where Santa's left hand is?
Scratch that, I really don't wanna know.


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> You have now been put on the "LIST" welcome...


Wait till The Puddin finds out!
I'm gonna call Tommy Boys house and tell her!
Tommy Boy? Heck fire, you might be on "The List" and not know it.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Wait till The Puddin finds out!
> I'm gonna call Tommy Boys house and tell her!
> Tommy Boy? Heck fire, you might be on "The List" and not know it.


She took the pic.
Do you think ma Amber is at ST's house too?
Think I need to get ahold of uncle Sherm and see what he thinks.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> She took the pic.
> Do you think ma Amber is at ST's house too?
> Think I need to get ahold of uncle Sherm and see what he thinks.


I heard, somebody saw her in the local county tractor pull. Unlimited class and weight.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I heard, somebody saw her in the local county tractor pull. *Unlimited class and weight.*





You talkin bout puddin bein in the unlimited class and weight...or Amber?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> HAND CHECK!
> Eeny, meny, miney, mo, could someone please tell me where Santa's left hand is?
> Scratch that, I really don't wanna know.


my thoughts to the T. his left hand is mighty suspicious.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> my thoughts to the T. his left hand is mighty suspicious.
> sherman


I think it may be on my saxophone.
Where ya been uncle Sherm? 
Been needin the thoughts of a wise sage on this'n here thread.
Hope you're feelin alright.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I think it may be on my saxophone.
> Where ya been uncle Sherm?
> Been needin the thoughts of a wise sage on this'n here thread.
> Hope you're feelin alright.


as a matter of fact I've been feeling pretty good. I just haven't had a lot to say without derailing this thread, LOL. I still have trouble typing. I get extra letters typed into my words. i'll get it all together soon.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> as a matter of fact I've been feeling pretty good. I just haven't had a lot to say without derailing this thread, LOL. I still have trouble typing. I get extra letters typed into my words. i'll get it all together soon.
> sherman


Great to hear uncle Sherm.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> as a matter of fact I've been feeling pretty good. I just haven't had a lot to say without derailing this thread, LOL. I still have trouble typing. I get extra letters typed into my words. i'll get it all together soon.
> sherman


Don’t hold back on the derailment!!!


----------



## G.lock

Is it possible to derail a thread about derailing?


----------



## ress

Nope


----------



## fastwater

We should all be very proud that this thread has went 3915 posts doing exactly as the author...our friend...Uncle Timbo(aka lazy) intended for it to do. 
STAY DERAILED!!!

Ut...oohhhh. 
Roho just got out of the shower and has his Ray-Bans on again.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Must be over Amber huh??


----------



## ezbite

I'm going to go trim my toe nails with a blade..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Who is this


----------



## scioto_alex

You may find yourself
on a modern university campus.
And you may find yourself
at the controls of a powerful machine.
You may find yourself driving down a crowded sidewalk.
And you may find yourself drinking a beer.
On state property.
On state time.

And you may ask yourself, Well? How did I get this?

Let the days go by and the time clock go around
in the winter time
let the time clock write it down.
You will feel so fine 
and the time clock never stop
in the warm springtime.
Time clock going in the shop.

Same as it ever was
Same as it ever was
Same as it ever was
Same as it ever was

You may ask yourself,
How do I work this?
You may ask yourself
Where does this sidewalk lead to?
You may ask yourself
Where is my next beer coming from?
And you may ask yourself
My God! What was I supposed to have done?

Then the days go by 
and the time clock go around
in the summertime, 
let the time clock write it down.
You will feel so fine, and be off the clock
once in a lifetime.
Time clock going in the shop.

Same as it ever was
Same as it ever was
Same as it ever was
Same as it ever was


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> as a matter of fact I've been feeling pretty good. I just haven't had a lot to say without derailing this thread, LOL. I still have trouble typing. I get extra letters typed into my words. i'll get it all together soon.
> sherman


Shermie - are you hurting bad? I hope not, we've all been praying for you brother.



fastwater said:


> We should all be very proud that this thread has went 3915 posts doing exactly as the author...our friend...Uncle Timbo(aka lazy) intended for it to do.
> STAY DERAILED!!!
> 
> Ut...oohhhh.
> Roho just got out of the shower and has his Ray-Bans on again.


Thanks Quickiewawa, what were we talking about anyway? Did any see where I laid ma teeth?



ezbite said:


> I'm going to go trim my toe nails with a blade..


EZ - I'm kinda a blade nut. What kinda blade ya gonna grab? Pair knife? Ginsu knife? Machete?

FOSR - carry on my wayward son.
They'll be peace when you are done.
Lay your weary head to rest...
Over at ST's place!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Alex scares me


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Alex scares me


you all scare me but then your all crazy for posting on this thread. 



Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie - are you hurting bad? I hope not, we've all been praying for you brother.
> 
> im doing fine so you don't have to worry about me. but the prayers are welcome.
> sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Ah, don't worry, the only thing to be scared about is thin ice. Anybody here go thru or almost go thru the ice?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Ah, don't worry, the only thing to be scared about is thin ice. Anybody here go thru or almost go thru the ice?


No I am smart enough to stay off the ice


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Ah, don't worry, the only thing to be scared about is thin ice. Anybody here go thru or almost go thru the ice?


AS A KID YES...CARRIAGE HILL POND 1 MILE FROM HOME...CLOTHES WERE FROZEN BY THE TIME I GOT TO THE HOUSE ON MY BIKE.....NEVER AGAIN


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> AS A KID YES...CARRIAGE HILL POND 1 MILE FROM HOME...CLOTHES WERE FROZEN BY THE TIME I GOT TO THE HOUSE ON MY BIKE.....NEVER AGAIN


Same here ST.
Ice skating on Big Walnut Cr. Got away from crowd and to close to faster moving water. Went through up to my chest.
Had to walk home and dad cut frozen clothes off me.


----------



## ezbite

Whit the size of my toes I use machete


----------



## fastwater




----------



## scioto_alex

Years ago some friends of mine were hiking around a creek in Hocking Hills. One guy fell through the ice - and there was no water. It had frozen when the water was high, and then drained, so there was a big empty space covered by the ice.

Once at Oshay I thought I was stepping on shoreline but it was just thin ice with embedded mulchy driftwood ("driftmulch"?) and my boot went through and down about 18 inches to the actual shoreline.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Years ago some friends of mine were hiking around a creek in Hocking Hills. One guy fell through the ice - and there was no water. It had frozen when the water was high, and then drained, so there was a big empty space covered by the ice.
> 
> Once at Oshay I thought I was stepping on shoreline but it was just thin ice with embedded mulchy driftwood ("driftmulch"?) and my boot went through and down about 18 inches to the actual shoreline.


Still scares me....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Don’t be scared it’s OK


----------



## ress

Freaky to walk on 8 inches of crystal clear ice over 20 ft of water. Pucker factor!


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Freaky to walk on 8 inches of crystal clear ice over 20 ft of water. Pucker factor!


Especially if your out there and hear cracking going on caused by expanding and contracting.


----------



## ress

Had a couple come towards me and go right under the bucket I was sitting on! That's freaky! The first time I got the hell out of there while my buddy was laughing his as off at me!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

a good friend of mine and myslf took his older brother ice fishing one time. we was drilling holes and his brother set down on a bucket. the temp had dropped and the lake was rumbling. when a big rumble started and a crack ran between his feet he was gone and wouldn't come back out on the ice. we had about 12" to 14" of ice so there was no danger of him going through.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> No I am smart enough to stay off the ice


Me too. My hiney gets too cold ice fishing.


----------



## fastwater

You know we are a screwed up crew when we talk about ice fishin when it's 90 degrees out and when it's 9 degrees out we talk about fishin during the summer.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You know we are a screwed up crew when we talk about ice fishin when it's 90 degrees out and when it's 9 degrees out we talk about fishin during the summer.


That's the ways we're talking.. WHO IS THIS???


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> That's the ways we're talking.. WHO IS THIS???


One hand washes the other....unless it's freezin outside.
Then we just go around with dirty hands.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> One hand washes the other....unless it's freezin outside.
> 
> HEY! What you two birds do when yer out ice fishing...should stay on the ice.


----------



## fastwater

↑fastwater said:
One hand washes the other....unless it's freezin outside.

Lazy 8 said:
HEY! What you two birds do when yer out ice fishing...should stay on the ice. 

Sometimes we take turns playing Santa Clause:


----------



## Snakecharmer

Wouldn't you like to see puddin on this?


----------



## fastwater

Puddin was the mechanical bull ridin champean down at the biker bar she used ta bounce at.
She was the champean cause the bull always broke down every time she got on it.
Heck, I coulda sworn I even heard that mechanical bull moan a few times when puddin got on it.


----------



## ress

I heard one time she slawshed one way and the bull went the other way and there was an earth quake!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You know we are a screwed up crew when we talk about ice fishin when it's 90 degrees out and when it's 9 degrees out we talk about fishin during the summer.


I do my bestest fishing that way.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

That Santa picture slays me. You all know I've played Santa for 15 years now. Ho Ho No!


----------



## scioto_alex

Try washing just one hand. I recently had my left hand wrapped in bandages over stitches and it was tough to wash my right hand by itself.

Are you aware of the Arabic custom of a clean hand and an unclean hand? Basically the left hand is for wiping and washing yourself, and nothing else. Unlike in our culture, you don't wipe your behind and greet people or eat food with the same hand.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Try washing just one hand. I recently had my left hand wrapped in bandages over stitches and it was tough to wash my right hand by itself.
> 
> Are you aware of the Arabic custom of a clean hand and an unclean hand? Basically the left hand is for wiping and washing yourself, and nothing else. Unlike in our culture, you don't wipe your behind and greet people or eat food with the same hand.


lol i may have ti give it a try.....SCARED again


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> lol i may have ti give it a try.....SCARED again


Yes...this one scares me as well.



scioto_alex said:


> Try washing just one hand. I recently had my left hand wrapped in bandages over stitches and it was tough to wash my right hand by itself.
> 
> Are you aware of the Arabic custom of a clean hand and an unclean hand? Basically the left hand is for wiping and washing yourself, and nothing else. Unlike in our culture, you don't wipe your behind and greet people or eat food with the same hand.


Asian custom does not believe that way cause Confucius say,
" man who don't wash hand after wiping have stinky finger"


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Try washing just one hand. I recently had my left hand wrapped in bandages over stitches and it was tough to wash my right hand by itself.
> 
> Are you aware of the Arabic custom of a clean hand and an unclean hand? Basically the left hand is for wiping and washing yourself, and nothing else. Unlike in our culture, you don't wipe your behind and greet people or eat food with the same hand.


just give bubba a call, he loves one hand washes the other. im sure he would wash your dirty hand. I was afraid to put what I wanted to in the post. it might have got this thread locked, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Sometimes we take turns playing Santa Clause:
View attachment 264571

[/QUOTE]

I've seen the saxaphone boy before? Where have I seen him?????
Tommy, wasnt he the one who baited all your hooks, your last outting? Hook/bait boy? Wormy?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Sometimes we take turns playing Santa Clause:
> View attachment 264571


I've seen the saxaphone boy before? Where have I seen him?????
Tommy, wasnt he the one who baited all your hooks, your last outting? Hook/bait boy? Wormy?[/QUOTE]
huge mistake...that is a PUDDIN child.....LMAO


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Sometimes we take turns playing Santa Clause:
> View attachment 264571


I've seen the saxaphone boy before? Where have I seen him?????
Tommy, wasnt he the one who baited all your hooks, your last outting? Hook/bait boy? Wormy?[/QUOTE]
Lmao THAT Is a Puddin child!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I've seen the saxaphone boy before? Where have I seen him?????
> Tommy, wasnt he the one who baited all your hooks, your last outting? Hook/bait boy? Wormy?


Lmao THAT Is a Puddin child!!![/QUOTE]
Quickiewawa??? Is THAT Roho?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Lmao THAT Is a Puddin child!!!


Quickiewawa??? Is THAT Roho?[/QUOTE]

No way Hosea!
Ole Roho has way more gravel in his craw than that there fellar seems to have.
Far as that bein one of puddins pups...might be.
Think she mighta throwed a pup when she was hooked up with her sisters brother...but I never seen it.


----------



## scioto_alex

Well I found out that Puddin has been hanging over at the Vesuvius family place for their spaghetti dinners. Old uncle Monte Vesuvius played a prank and mounted some red lights on Amber's scoop arms so now when she rolls up behind you at night it looks like a dragon is about to eat you.

Throw the rest of the burritos you have out the window as a distraction, peel out and hope for the best.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Well I found out that Puddin has been hanging over at the Vesuvius family place for their spaghetti dinners. Old uncle Monte Vesuvius played a prank and mounted some red lights on Amber's scoop arms so now when she rolls up behind you at night it looks like a dragon is about to eat you.
> 
> Throw the rest of the burritos you have out the window as a distraction, peel out and hope for the best.


Hmmm...any sign of Amber?
If so, buckeye Coastie will cover that like homemade maple syrup on a stack of flapjacks.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I've seen the saxaphone boy before? Where have I seen him?????
> Tommy, wasnt he the one who baited all your hooks, your last outting? Hook/bait boy? Wormy?


Lmao THAT Is a Puddin child!!![/QUOTE]
This kids name looks like it could be Slowwater?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Lmao THAT Is a Puddin child!!!


This kids name looks like it could be Slowwater? [/QUOTE]

Yep...for sure he's a few atoms short on hydrogen.


----------



## Lazy 8

If I was playing Santa and saw that kid in line, I would have to hang out the, Santa is feeding his raindeere sign when he got up!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Lmao THAT Is a Puddin child!!!


This kids name looks like it could be Slowwater? [/QUOTE]
Almost


----------



## sherman51

you guys are all just jealous he's not setting in your lap, LOL.. he is the reason they say lap dog when they see him coming.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

Almost to page 200


----------



## Lazy 8

Join us tomorrow for another episode of.......
This old Thread.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Almost to page 200


the question isn't when will we reach 200, but who will post the 1st post on page 200??


----------



## fastwater

Thinkin that honor should go to the author of this illustrious thread...the one and only...our very own...Mr Lazy 8


----------



## ezbite

Hey fastwawa, come get your dog outta my yard...


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> View attachment 264847
> Hey fastwawa, come get your dog outta my yard...


Not a very manly dog ya think?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 264847
> Hey fastwawa, come get your dog outta my yard...


A 1911 DOG!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Happy father's day to you all


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Happy father's day to you all


back at you st. my family is going to get together at my house today to give me a taste of our family reunion I had to miss in tn this yr. and to celebrate fathers day I have a pretty good crowed coming because I had a niece get married yesterday. have family here for the wedding that'll be here for the cook out.
Sherman


----------



## ress

Quiet day for me. Wife working a few hrs. Oldest boy lives in Lexington Ky. He'll call this eve. Youngest boy's plane just landed in Poland. He had spent the week in Sweden. His first trip overseas for his job.


----------



## sherman51

my sons are spending fathers day with me. we wont do much but we'll have full tummies when all is said and done.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 264847
> Hey fastwawa, come get your dog outta my yard...


Can't at the moment.
Am at the Pride parade in downtown Cols. this weekend.
Can ya hang onto 'it' till this evening.
Oohhhh...one more thing...depending on what gender it feels like today, you may want to be careful letting it around Dio.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Happy father's day to you all


Thanks ST!
And Happy Fathers Day to everyone as well.
Uncle Sherm...you have a great time relaxing with your boys.


----------



## scioto_alex

What happens when you cut 120" of 3/4" steel conduit into three 40" pieces and plug those into the leg sockets of a 22" Weber kettle?









DaWeber Highboy. The rim is 43" high. Let's call it Bistro height.

OK now imagine this: Take that setup out to some calm lake or cove, in about 30" inches of water, stand it up, fire it up and have a BBQ party where people can paddle up to it for self-service, then wait for law enforcement to show up. 

What could they say? It's a fire but it isn't in a watercraft. It isn't on shore where picnic rules apply, but even so it's contained. Maybe some rule about having some freestanding structure in a navigable water?

If I ever do that, you know it will make some funny pictures for here and for the Weber kettle board.


----------



## ezbite

mmmm cake


----------



## scioto_alex

Back in her prime, Puddin was the Belle of Monback Bottom.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 264851


Hey Tommy, you been tip-toeing thru the tulips again? Has Fastwawa, aka..."The Poodle" been joining ya?


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 264875
> 
> 
> mmmm cake


Thinkin that pup may have just smoked a fatty right before he seen that cake.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Tommy, you been tip-toeing thru the tulips again? Has Fastwawa, aka..."The Poodle" been joining ya?


That would be Tim.....Tiny Tim


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nice pic with you n Roho, Fastwawa


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> That would be Tim.....Tiny Tim


But I don't got no tulips like you does. 


Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 264981
> Nice pic with you n Roho, Fastwawa


I always figured Roho would be the same color as his poodle?


----------



## Burkcarp1

. All dressed up


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fASTWATA WITH HIS BIG OL BIRD


----------



## Burkcarp1

Minus the sunglasses


----------



## G.lock

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 265005
> View attachment 265007


Jumping June Bugs! That bird prolly got a part in the new Jurassic Park movie!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 264981
> Nice pic with you n Roho, Fastwawa


Nah...that's Roho's daddy.



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 264997
> . All dressed up


Roho's second cousin.
Roho would rather be caught in a pot a hot cookin oil than be caught in swimmin trunks like that.
Nothin but speedos for Roho.




Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 265005
> View attachment 265007


Now you guys see why when uncle Sherm invited all of us to come stay in his camper that I was so concerned bout bringin Roho.
As you can see...He's NOT your average rooster.
And by the size of his talons in the pic., You can also see why he's such a hit with the ladies.
You ought to see him struttin in his cool RayBan's.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Is this Amber?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 265015
> Is this Amber?


Nah...Ambers a bit purtier than that jewel.


----------



## Burkcarp1

How about this one?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 265005
> View attachment 265007


That's a big cock-a-doodle-do


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I took both sides in the pic so yall could see it's not a hoax


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 265005
> View attachment 265007


he was planned to be deep fried but he wouldn't fit the deep fryers.



Snakecharmer said:


> That's a big cock-a-doodle-do


brings new meaning to the old saying any old #### will do, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> he was planned to be deep fried but he wouldn't fit the deep fryers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherman


SHERM....STOP THAT


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> he was planned to be deep fried but he wouldn't fit the deep fryers.
> 
> 
> 
> brings new meaning to the old saying any old #### will do, LOL.
> sherman


Uh oh Sherm you might get yelled at for that


----------



## Snakecharmer

Mines bigger than yours...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Mines bigger than yours...
> 
> View attachment 265075


Hoax ....we can tell.....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I took both sides in the pic so yall could see it's not a hoax


ST, I remember those pics.
Those are Roho's portfolio pics you took of him when you were representing Roho when he went into the body guard business.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 265059
> How about this one?


That's not Amber for sure.
But Amber just might take a liken to that feller right there.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hoax ....we can tell.....


It was stuffed after it died.....


----------



## fastwater

Old pic. of Roho's mom back on the farm:


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> It was stuffed after it died.....


SC,
You are insulting us with that fake pic.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> It was stuffed after it died.....


Oh. Ok


----------



## Burkcarp1

I thought you eat the stuffing inside a chicken or turkey..??.?


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> SC,
> You are insulting us with that fake pic.


It's a real pic. That's my late aunt in the photo when I went to visit her in Florida near the St. John's River...Not to sure about the bird.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 265015
> Is this Amber?


Fastwawa, are you sure this ain't Ol Amber after EZ got dun gussing her up and all?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, are you sure this ain't Ol Amber after EZ got dun gussing her up and all?


Couldn't swear to it lazy.
That ez's a tricky cuss fer sure.
But he's been real busy wrappin his poor dogs head all up in tape fer some strange reason.
Poor lil feller sees a roll of duct tape, goes ta tremblin and pees all down his leg.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

sorry Fastwater I got to her to late old ST said I should lock a acton lake ,but I found her at Rush run Looks like Ms Pudden rode her hard and put her up wet such a terrible way to treat a wonderful machine. no sign of ms Pudden except this footprint.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> SC,
> You are insulting us with that fake pic.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

I'm scared now


----------



## fastwater

Buckeye coastie said:


> View attachment 265091





Buckeye coastie said:


> sorry Fastwater I got to her to late old ST said I should lock a acton lake ,but I found her at Rush run Looks like Ms Pudden rode her hard and put her up wet such a terrible way to treat a wonderful machine. no sign of ms Pudden except this footprint.



That's her for sure.
Ma lil Amber the John Deere B.
Ma heart is broken!
Think you can get her remains back to me?
I've got everything I ever made wrapped up in that ole girl and would feel real bad if'n I didn't have the chance to give her a proper burial.




Buckeye coastie said:


> I'm scared now
> View attachment 265093
> View attachment 265093


Yep...that's that chicken eatin, no good tractor thievin, Sasquatch lookin, mongo headed mongrels foot print.
No sooner than I get ma hands on her I'ma gonna whoop her like she done stole somethin...wait a minute...she did!
Anyways, if'n y'all that are far away hear the faint sounds of a whoopin goin on like you never heard before, just know she had it comin. Gonna whoop her so bad all them tattoos gonna jump off her body and run fer the hills.

P.S. If'n ya see the print of her left foot, you'll know it fer sure. She's got six toes on that foot. Think that's got somethin to do with her mom and dad bein brother and sister.


----------



## Burkcarp1

The reason I thought it was Amber is because it was pink...


Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, are you sure this ain't Ol Amber after EZ got dun gussing her up and all?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> The reason I thought it was Amber is because it was pink...


I figured that BC.
That's ok...at least you was keepin an eye out.
And I appreciate it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Buckeye coastie said:


> I'm scared now
> View attachment 265093
> View attachment 265093


Join the club. You an ol Tommy Boy.
Tommy - are those FOSR's footprints?


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> are those FOSR's footprints?


Open pepper field, September 2009










Then who shall browse the stinging Rows,
with Campfire Smoke Smell in their Clothes,
squish Hoosier Mud between their Toes,
and brave the Rain?

'Tis rare the Masochist who knows the Field of Pain.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Open pepper field, September 2009
> 
> View attachment 265177
> 
> 
> Then who shall browse the stinging Rows,
> with Campfire Smoke Smell in their Clothes,
> squish Hoosier Mud between their Toes,
> and brave the Rain?
> 
> *'Tis rare the Masochist who knows the Field of Pain.*




This post will be very reassuring to both ST and buckeye Coastie.
Especially the bold print.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> This post will be very reassuring to both ST and buckeye Coastie.
> Especially the bold print.


Lord yes. Scared again


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey hey hey wake up everyone!!! Everyone go to bed early??


----------



## ress

Naw..Watching Americas Got Talent. Some good acts on there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Nope, Fritz the Night Owl here. Remember???
Hey ST, did Fritzy scare ya?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> *Nope, Fritz the Night Owl here. Remember???*
> Hey ST, did Fritzy scare ya?


Since I'm once again, officially 're-retired', unfortunately I'm gettin back in that same groove lazy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Tribe Wins. Tribe Wins!


----------



## fastwater

^^^









Them ornery Indians!


----------



## G.lock

I accept that I'm not PC, I'll always support Chief Wahoo!


----------



## fastwater

^^^And proudly might I add!

As you'ns may have read in recent earlier post, ma notorious investigator Mr Buckeye Coastie has found the remains of ma dearly departed Amber.
He has made arrangements to have her remains sent back to me.
I talked to the bird Doctor as to how to splain all this to Roho without havin him go into some kind a relapse. Doc said that's gonna be a tuff one.
Thinkin since everything I've ever made has went into her anyways, I'll probably restore her back to original before I ever say anything to Roho. Then when I get her done, I'll just bring her home and park her in the barn where Roho remembers her bein. That way he can roost on her hood like he used to.


----------



## scioto_alex

Time to shave. Shaving lotion ran out. Use Linda's grandson's liquid soap instead.

Now I look manly and clean-shaven, and I smell of coconut.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> And proudly might I add!
> 
> As you'ns may have read in recent earlier post, ma notorious investigator Mr Buckeye Coastie has found the remains of ma dearly departed Amber.
> He has made arrangements to have her remains sent back to me.
> I talked to the bird Doctor as to how to splain all this to Roho without havin him go into some kind a relapse. Doc said that's gonna be a tuff one.
> Thinkin since everything I've ever made has went into her anyways, I'll probably restore her back to original before I ever say anything to Roho. Then when I get her done, I'll just bring her home and park her in the barn where Roho remembers her bein. That way he can roost on her hood like he used to.


I am sending out prayers for you over amber. but I hope your grieving over the poor ol tractor hasn't hurt our chances at getting the boat ready for our maiden voyage with your new boat on erie. we haven't been getting as many reports on the good fishing on erie as we should be getting. but the reports we have been getting is all great reports. see you all on the water.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ^^^And proudly might I add!
> 
> As you'ns may have read in recent earlier post, ma notorious investigator Mr Buckeye Coastie has found the remains of ma dearly departed Amber.
> He has made arrangements to have her remains sent back to me.
> I talked to the bird Doctor as to how to splain all this to Roho without havin him go into some kind a relapse. Doc said that's gonna be a tuff one.
> Thinkin since everything I've ever made has went into her anyways, I'll probably restore her back to original before I ever say anything to Roho. Then when I get her done, I'll just bring her home and park her in the barn where Roho remembers her bein. That way he can roost on her hood like he used to.


Sorry to hear that... poor Amber. Still no sign of puddin?.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sorry to hear that... poor Amber. Still no sign of puddin?.


NOPE!
You'll hear bout it when I find her.


----------



## Burkcarp1

What are going to do about it??LMAO she will toss you around like a rag doll


----------



## ress

Havent herd that song in YEARS !


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> What are going to do about it??LMAO she will toss you around like a rag doll


Hmmm....the only thing I'ma gonna say at this point is...there's more than one way ta skin a rattler. 
When it comes to a country boy, there's three things you don't mess with
1) his favorite tractor
2) his favorite tractor
3) his favorite tractor

....all in that order.


----------



## Burkcarp1

You can always buy that pink one


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> You can always buy that pink one


Not the same BC1
That pink un is sure nuff a nice one but nothing like ma large Amber.
Just too many sentimental feelings between ma Amber and me.
May take a minute...or three, but I'll get er put back together.


----------



## Lazy 8

A little birdy told me he saw The Puddin leaving Tommy Fish Camp and heading for the nearest Taco Bell. The little birdie said that The Puddin was riding Amber hard, black smoke was rolling out the back. Then after eating Burrito Supremes and NatchosBellgrandes straight for 3 days, she hadta give what was left of Amber to the Taco Bueno manager, to pay her tab. 
Poor The Puddin. Left there an said she was a headed ta EZ's place to hole up for a few weeks. 
EZ......behave yourself.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> A little birdy told me he saw The Puddin leaving Tommy Fish Camp and heading for the nearest Taco Bell. The little birdie said that The Puddin was riding Amber hard, black smoke was rolling out the back. Then after eating Burrito Supremes and NatchosBellgrandes straight for 3 days, she hadta give what was left of Amber to the Taco Bueno manager, to pay her tab.
> Poor The Puddin. Left there an said she was a headed ta EZ's place to hole up for a few weeks.
> EZ......behave yourself.


Most likely both Amber and puddin was outta gas until they got to that there Taco Bell.
I can assure you one of them was full when they left.


----------



## Lazy 8

I cain't wait to hear how EZ makes out with the new "house guest." Better go grocery shopping.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Not the same BC1
> That pink un is sure nuff a nice one but nothing like ma large Amber.
> Just too many sentimental feelings between ma Amber and me.
> May take a minute...or three, but I'll get er put back together.


Amber/Shamber....
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/case-550-long-track.328471/


----------



## sherman51

its just hard to replace a good old dog like amber.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> its just hard to replace a good old dog like amber.
> sherman


See...now that right there is a statement from a wise sage that understands the true meaning of the relationship betwext a country boy and his tractor.
All this stuff bout buyin another pink tractor or some bulldozer to replace ma Amber just won't get it and the very wise uncle Sherm understands that.
Plus, as wise as he is, he probably knows what I'ma talkin about when I say 'I've got everything I ever made tied up in her'. 
Thanks fer understandin uncle Sherm...


----------



## scioto_alex

Seriously this talk about Amber makes me miss that Ford 340B loader I used to run. That thing was easy to learn and simple to operate.

True story: Once northbound on Kenny Rd. on the way to their trash site, there was a roadkill groundhog in the right lane. I set the scoop controls to float and the boom and bucket laid down and snagged that dead critter at about 25 mph. I just raised the boom and tipped the bucket back and drove straight to the dumpster.

Anyway, you have to hand it to Puddin for shifting an unsynchronized transmission. For some reason she seems to engage in engine braking about six hours after a round of habanero garlic beans. And she runs the brake pedals unclipped so she can pivot into a doughnut shop on short notice. 

... for any of you who haven't driven a tractor with a split brake pedal, there are separate left and right brakes with their own pedals. For road use, these are supposed to be clipped together so it's like one brake pedal for both sides. For field use, you can stomp one side and lock that wheel, and the tractor will pivot like a tank.

You can be your own Traction Control System. When you have one wheel on dry pavement and one wheel on ice and the wheel on ice just slips, you can brake it and make it drag while the wheel on pavement bites.


----------



## Lazy 8

That's what I thought FOSR. 
Closest I can come to that is the ol 49 3/4 ton Chevy stakeside my Dad had. It was basically a flatbed but had what they called, "cattleracks." It was a double pumper to get her into gear. Kids prolly couldn't steal her, the starter was on the floor to the right of the gas pedal. I loved that old truck. She had the exterior spotlight like on Andy and Barney's cruiser.

It's raining cats and dogs outside. Ain't fit for man or FOSR! Err...I mean beast!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> That's what I thought FOSR.
> Closest I can come to that is the ol 49 3/4 ton Chevy stakeside my Dad had. It was basically a flatbed but had what they called, "cattleracks." It was a double pumper to get her into gear. Kids prolly couldn't steal her, the starter was on the floor to the right of the gas pedal. I loved that old truck. She had the exterior spotlight like on Andy and Barney's cruiser.
> 
> *It's raining cats and dogs outside. *Ain't fit for man or FOSR! Err...I mean beast!


Guess we're lucky!
Just rainin rain drops around here...and a lot of em.
Be a good night to catch them rivers/creeks coming up and get them big ole hungry catfish.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey Lazy any of these look familiar??


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 265425
> Hey Lazy any of these look familiar??


BC1, Tempting lazy with sheep porn is not nice.


----------



## sherman51

the question is what is burkcarp doing in the sheep pen??????????? looks a little wooley to me, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I’m not in the pen. My neighbor sent me the pic and wanted to know if I know whose they are. So you know what the first thought I had was


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m not in the pen. My neighbor sent me the pic and wanted to know if I know whose they are. So you know what the first thought I had was


My question is....what's your neighbor doing, poking around my place? He's liable to get a load of rock salt in his keyster.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> My question is....what's your neighbor doing, poking around my place? He's liable to get a load of rock salt in his keyster.


He told me they were running loose and was trying to figure out who’s they belonged to. I know I know but that’s what he told me...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 265425
> Hey Lazy any of these look familiar??


HEY SWEETWATER...WE KNOW THAT EWE IN THE BACK???


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> HEY SWEETWATER...WE KNOW THAT EWE IN THE BACK???


Yea...that one at the back in the middle lookin towards the camera has a familiar looking eye. Kinda looks like that one that we saw on the way back from Vegas that had the tramp stamp in the small of its back that said 'property of lazy'.


----------



## G.lock

Hey Fast, check out the food grade barrel boat thread. It looks kinda familiar.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Quickiewawa, is this Amber???


----------



## Lazy 8

Man-o-man, that last tractor called the Walbergs, could plow the south 40 in 5 minutes.
And leave my darn girls alone. I didn't brand em for nuttin.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Quickiewawa, is this Amber???


SHWEEET!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


A fire breathing dragon/rocket ship. Is she running a tad rich?


----------



## scioto_alex

I like how the noise trips an alarm and he gives this I've-been-a-bad-boy look.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> SHWEEET!


it might not take ambers place, but it sure looks nice with that big block in her.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> it might not take ambers place, but it sure looks nice with that big block in her.
> sherman


Yes it does uncle Sherm. Sounds good too!


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 265425
> Hey Lazy any of these look familiar??


You expect him to recognize them from the face?


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> You expect him to recognize them from the face?


Oh yeahhh


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> You expect him to recognize them from the face?


----------



## fastwater

bobk,
Is it true EZ got his ears cropped to match Dio's?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> bobk,
> Is it true EZ got his ears cropped to match Dio's?
> View attachment 265519


Oh my! Susan is going to be so upset that the pic was leaked.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> You expect him to recognize them from the face?


now thats the 60,000.00 question.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Oh my! Susan is going to be so upset that the pic was leaked.


He and Dio will be twins.
Maybe you need to shoot him a call and see if he needs you to come up and tape them up.
Would hate to see the tip of one of his ears sagging.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Don’t forget the duct tape !! A lot of it


----------



## sherman51

is it ever going to give us a break in the rain?? it seems like were getting rain just about every day.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Was thinking the same thing uncle Sherm.
Grass needs cut but won't dry out long enough to get it cut.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Same here been cutting grass twice a week all year so far.


----------



## ress

1.75 inches sense Friday am.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## ezbite

it's a tuff life too...


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> He and Dio will be twins.
> Maybe you need to shoot him a call and see if he needs you to come up and tape them up.
> Would hate to see the tip of one of his ears sagging.


Oh I’m not taping them up. That’s Dio’s job. Payback I’m thinking.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> it's a tuff life too...
> View attachment 265603


Geez, you’re funny looking without the beard.


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> it's a tuff life too...
> View attachment 265603


ha ha ha I don't have that problem. all I do is see some old man looking back at me.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ha ha ha I don't have that problem. all I do is see some old man looking back at me.
> sherman


Don't let him fool ya uncle Sherm. He doesn't have that problem either.
He's just been hittin the pain meds. the Vet. gave Dio when he had his ears done.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> You expect him to recognize them from the face?


From the left to the right. Front row, Schweet Pea, Punkin, Trouble, Honey Bunn, Trixie, Fluffy.....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> From the left to the right. Front row, Schweet Pea, Punkin, Trouble, Honey Bunn, Trixie, Fluffy.....


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Don't let him fool ya uncle Sherm. He doesn't have that problem either.
> He's just been hittin the pain meds. the Vet. gave Dio when he had his ears done.


That or been in Lazys seeds


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> That or been in Lazys seeds


Had a Bumper Crop last season! I'm talking a Surplus!
Remember when the govt. was paying those farmers NOT to grow certain crops? Well I got one of those letters and I tore it up. How else do I keep my "girls docile"? Baaaaa


----------



## scioto_alex

I had a fun morning at work! I got to ride in a truck! We went for a ride on a nice sunny day!

Then we hand-unloaded 39 bags (60 pounds) of Quickcrete and 29 4x4x12 posts.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Help with a squirrel problem


----------



## G.lock

To heck with squirrel gravy and biscuits, I'm seeing steaks!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Help with a squirrel problem
> View attachment 265727
> View attachment 265731
> View attachment 265739


----------



## Lazy 8

I taught he hunted pesky wittle wabbits?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I taught he hunted pesky wittle wabbits?


he did until he saw, well you know what he saw.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Seeds again. Go back and watch some Elmer Fudd again, and ask yourself, was that guy constantly stoned?


----------



## Lazy 8

Yup, seen that one about forty-leven times.
Riddle me this Mr. FOSR....what one word does Daffy utter right before he gets creamed? Let's say a giant boulder is going to smash him to smitherines. He's famous for saying what one word?
The first correct answer gets some seeds...maybe.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

no cartoons like that anymore to violent,,,


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup, seen that one about forty-leven times.
> Riddle me this Mr. FOSR....what one word does Daffy utter right before he gets creamed? Let's say a giant boulder is going to smash him to smitherines. He's famous for saying what one word?
> The first correct answer gets some seeds...maybe.


"Dessspicable"


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> "Dessspicable"


Fastwawa - as much as I'd like to gift you some seeds or a Cupedoll......Wrong-O! While he did say that, that's NOT the one word I'm looking fer.

Back to Utube. Guess again.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa - as much as I'd like to gift you some seeds or a Cupedoll......Wrong-O! While he did say that, that's NOT the one word I'm looking fer.
> 
> Back to Utube. Guess again.


I'll have to wait till Roho gets home from his usual night reconnaissance mission so I can ask him.


----------



## Lazy 8

Wow! That was an oldie. It kinda reminded me of a spaghetti 'toon.


----------



## sherman51

isn't cartoons kinda derailing the thread? oh wait a minute this thread was started to be derailed.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> isn't cartoons kinda derailing the thread? oh wait a minute this thread was started to be derailed.
> sherman


I was going to say that you’re memory is getting short..lol


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I was going to say that you’re memory is getting short..lol


NO WAY is uncle Sherms mind is getting short.
He's got a mind like a steel trap....always closed. 

Roho just came draggin in.
Looked like he was barely makin it with tail feathers draggin the ground. He was practically crawlin so I couldn't ask him bout Daffy Duck sayin.
He'll know though cause Daffy Duck is one of his favs.
Of course, Foghorn Leghorn is his hero:


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## G.lock

Paraphrasing one of my favorite Leghorn sayings...
"Reading other threads is like backing into a brace and bit, you get bored"


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


>


You can NOW add me to the list of those you are scaring.


----------



## Burkcarp1

When’s the last time any of you wet a line?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> When’s the last time any of you wet a line?


Unfortunately, Been a good while for me.
Just got a call from a buddy of mine that wanted me to meet him at Hargus Lake this evening. Can't go cause I'm leaving to go out of town shortly til the 1st. 
When I get back though, plan on burning it up.


----------



## Burkcarp1

The last time I was out was the 16th. But we are going all of next week


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> The last time I was out was the 16th. But we are going all of next week


That's great!
Where you headed?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Geneva st Park


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Geneva st Park


Sons f-n-l has a place at Willow Lake Campground. Said they have been cleaning up on some big eyes out of Geneva.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I’ll be scouting for uncle Sherm so when he comes up I can put him on some of them hogs if I can find some.....


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’ll be scouting for uncle Sherm so when he comes up I can put him on some of them hogs if I can find some.....


I sure hope you see him up there. If his health is good enough, he needs a good fishin trip.
Since lazy didn't pay me my $, Doesn't look like I'm gonna be able to take him out in that new boat with his very own, autographed, customed air ride seat I was gonna have installed for him.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Poor guy!)some people just care about themselves unfortunately..But not going to mention any names you know?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Poor guy!)some people just care about themselves unfortunately..But not going to mention any names you know?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 265939


you should have hid and listened to me calling bait fish down in fl back in dec. I was all alone so nobody could hear me. here fishy fishy here pinnie here pinnie. it wasnt working so good on the pin fish I was trying to catch.

i'll be ready for some real walleye fishing when I get up there in july.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> When’s the last time any of you wet a line?


My clotheslines wet? Does that count?
And don't be skeered of ol FOSRMAN. He's OK...maybe just a little misunderstood?
Eh FOSR? 
Of course he ain't been right ever since I gifted him a night with my, "girls" for his last birthday.


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> My clotheslines wet? Does that count?
> And don't be skeered of ol FOSRMAN. He's OK...maybe just a little misunderstood?
> Eh FOSR?
> Of course he ain't been right ever since I gifted him a night with my, "girls" for his last birthday.


Oh man don't blab about that. I won't trust you again. It was YOUR idea that I should wear the woven alfalfa briefs. I'm just glad your camera battery died.

I don't want to say anything more about it except I seem to be developing more body hair.


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Hey SA,
Bet you got into them seeds that night too.
Has your desire to buy a big sheep farm been increasing?
FWIW, the things we remember we do is one thing. It's those things we don't remember that are the real doozies.


----------



## scioto_alex

I thought about a sheep farm, but the costs of shampoo and conditioner were prohibitive.


----------



## fastwater

You could always do the dreadlock thing.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I thought about a sheep farm, but the costs of shampoo and conditioner were prohibitive.


That's why we shear 'em. Baaaa.....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazys sheep all had little ones so he’s looking for a buyer...might even throw some seeds in the deal...


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Lazys sheep all had little ones so he’s looking for a buyer...might even throw some seeds in the deal...


Yup, the little lambs are cute. FOSR, you MIGHT wanna make yourself a brand for some of these.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You could always do the dreadlock thing.
> View attachment 265997


That looks like a Jamaican sheep, maan.


----------



## Lazy 8

You know how a person can get lost in Utube?
What do you call a flock of crows? 
A _________ of crows.


----------



## Workingman

Murder or redrum if you're looking in a mirror at them


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Dannies not here mrs Torrance I'm Tony I live in dannies stomach


----------



## Lazy 8

Ah soo weedhopper. What do you call the same flock of ravens?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Dannies not here mrs Torrance I'm Tony I live in dannies stomach


HERE'S ALEX!
Try to sleep tonight........Tommy Boy!
Say hey to my SIL.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Ah soo weedhopper. What do you call the same flock of ravens?


Rook


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Rook


Maybe, but the def I saw was a tad more colorful.
https://www.google.com/search?q=wha...ndroid-att-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Lazy 8

Are we celebrities?


----------



## Burkcarp1

What do you drink when you’re digesting seeds?? Crown Royal or coors?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> What do you drink when you’re digesting seeds?? Crown Royal or coors?


good ol black JACK. but he kept getting me in trouble so I swore off JACK a lot of yrs ago. when I go out to the road house ill have a margarita or a cold but light just to help digest all the good food. I never have more than 2. and we don't go very often. I don't never drink at home or anyplace else for that matter except a couple of drinks at the family reunion. just don't believe in drinking enough to get a buss on, LOL. 
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Iz drinks me some iced tea or lemonade. No booze here brotha. 
Uncle Shermie, you said you drink some cold but light?


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Iz drinks me some iced tea or lemonade. No booze here brotha.
> Uncle Shermie, you said you drink some cold but light?


I knew it...


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm on the Drinking Man's Diet
It came from a book I was loaned.
It's really terrific and quite scientific
and I'm half stoned.

For breakfast, some corn flakes and vodka
but corn flakes have carbohydrates
So I don't eat those fattening corn flakes
I eat the vodka straight.

Drink, drink, everyone drink
It's not as bad as we used to think
If pounds you would burn of then turn on the Smirnoff
and drink, drink, drink


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I'm on the Drinking Man's Diet
> It came from a book I was loaned.
> It's really terrific and quite scientific
> and I'm half stoned.
> 
> For breakfast, some corn flakes and vodka
> but corn flakes have carbohydrates
> So I don't eat those fattening corn flakes
> I eat the vodka straight.
> 
> Drink, drink, everyone drink
> It's not as bad as we used to think
> If pounds you would burn of then turn on the Smirnoff
> and drink, drink, drink


when I was stationed on okinawa when I was serving in the marine corps we had a 1st sgt that made his coffee with vodka. if his pot got low he added more vodka. he kept a pot going at all times. before I left they relieved him of duty and sent him to rehab. he was the best 1st sgt I had all the time I spent in the corps. he was replaced with a real d##k. thats dork in case you have trouble reading d##k, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

I guess I was thinking ahead when I changed my avatar.

BTW it's from an old French beer ad posted on the wall at Barley's, a brew pub in the Short North of Columbus.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 266219


I did my first drunk on shine. I found where my stepdad kept his stash when I was about 6 or 7. I kept going back until I was so drunk my mom knew something was wrong with me.

I have had my share of shine back when I was younger.
sherman


----------



## G.lock

Ah! Good shine, smooth as 40 grit sandpaper.
As a 14 year old my brother and I would be sent to get a bag of green beans, somehow managed to get a mason jar from the same guy.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> What do you drink when you’re digesting seeds?? Crown Royal or coors?


Crown of course. Coors is water in a tin can.


----------



## ress

Got to get me some more Woodford Reserve


----------



## scioto_alex

I love how there are so many good craft beers available these days. When I was growing up, something like Lowenbrau or Bass was a big deal because they had much better flavor than something like Bud or Strohs or Pabst. Now you can find some local craft beer in almost any store. 

While I'm on the topic, some Europeans scoff at American beers, calling them "lawn mowing beer" but I say they have a point: After a sweaty mowing session, a hoppy Miller can be just right.


----------



## ress

For sure!


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Crown of course. Coors is water in a tin can.


Fake news, he drinks apple juice from a sippy cup.. I've seen it..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Fake news, he drinks apple juice from a sippy cup.. I've seen it..


I’m crushed Susan. Nothing is sacred these days.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Crown Royal, Cabo, or Patron, Seasonal Craft beer. ST and I always take a bottle or two of crown Royal on our trips


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> Fake news, he drinks apple juice from a* sippy cup*.. I've seen it..


Recycled Glock?


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Burkcarp1

Everyone quit ? What da Sam Hill??


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

were busy trying to stay out of the rain. don't you know we are all wet. been reading what little fishing reports that gets posted. got me chomping at the bit to get up to erie and catch some of those fish thats so hungry.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> were busy trying to stay out of the rain. don't you know we are all wet. been reading what little fishing reports that gets posted. got me chomping at the bit to get up to erie and catch some of those fish thats so hungry.
> sherman


They are definitely hungry 3 tickets in 2 1/2 hrs at Geneva in anywhere from 40 to 70 ft. Biggest was 27


----------



## fastwater

Not a big cigar smoker but had the opportunity to smoke a nice cigar the other day with my nephew.
Liga Privada No.9.
Was a great relaxing stick with what seemed to be a medium bodied cigar.
Excellent smoke!
Think I may have found a new hobby and looking for suggestions on some good Drew Estate cigars.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Not a big cigar smoker but had the opportunity to smoke a nice cigar the other day with my nephew.
> Liga Privada No.9.
> Was a great relaxing stick with what seemed to be a medium bodied cigar.
> Excellent smoke!
> Think I may have found a new hobby and looking for suggestions on some good Drew Estate cigars.


I’ll hook you up with some drew estates.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Not a big cigar smoker but had the opportunity to smoke a nice cigar the other day with my nephew.
> Liga Privada No.9.
> Was a great relaxing stick with what seemed to be a medium bodied cigar.
> Excellent smoke!
> Think I may have found a new hobby and looking for suggestions on some good Drew Estate cigars.


Try a macadudu. Spelling ain't right I'm sure.....great just chew on
.. smoke super smooth....I miss em


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Not a big cigar smoker but had the opportunity to smoke a nice cigar the other day with my nephew.
> Liga Privada No.9.
> Was a great relaxing stick with what seemed to be a medium bodied cigar.
> Excellent smoke!
> Think I may have found a new hobby and looking for suggestions on some good Drew Estate cigars.


Is that what Monica used?


----------



## sherman51

back in the day I loved smoking a good ol swisher sweet and drinking a cold beer. I know a swisher sweet ain't anything like the ones you guys are talking about but I liked the sweet mild flavor.
sherman


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> back in the day I loved smoking a good ol swisher sweet and drinking a cold beer. I know a swisher sweet ain't anything like the ones you guys are talking about but I liked the sweet mild flavor.
> sherman


Sherm we make millions of good old swishers every day. Number one selling cigar in the nation. Not quite a Liga though.


----------



## fastwater

Can't wait bobk...and Thank You!



Snakecharmer said:


> Is that what Monica used?


May have been SC but I Seriously doubt the ring gauge was correct for her.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Try a macadudu. Spelling ain't right I'm sure.....great just chew on
> .. smoke super smooth....I miss em


You mean Macanudo's?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You mean Macanudo's?


Yup that's it


----------



## scioto_alex

You guys should see how many flavors of smoke there are these days, it's a box of crayons with bogus candy fruit flavors. Same thing with vodkas. 

I heard a few months ago that Ohio was going to restrict the number of flavored vodkas they would allow to be sold. Who needs a vodka that's supposedly flavored like a sugar cookie?


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> You guys should see how many flavors of smoke there are these days, it's a box of crayons with bogus candy fruit flavors. Same thing with vodkas.
> 
> I heard a few months ago that Ohio was going to restrict the number of flavored vodkas they would allow to be sold. Who needs a vodka that's supposedly flavored like a sugar cookie?


don't knock flavored vodka until you've tried a few. I grew up drinking orange and cherry flavored vodka. this one time I remember drinking 100 proof and chasing it with cherry flavored. sure did get drunk that time.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Hide the lemon rum from me.

Hey I'll derail again, has anyone else tasted the rum-infused coffee beans? This was years ago, when there was an east European store in Elyria or somewhere near there. IIRC they were actual coffee beans, crunchy and gritty, infused with a lot of sugar and rum so it was kind of like eating Kaluah.


----------



## sherman51

started to pull the boat out of the pole barn to get everything ready for our trip to erie later this month. but my son asked me to wait until we have our annual fireworks show on the 4th. he has 2 4x4 sheets of plywood loaded with fireworks. he had a close friend in tn that got him a super discount on them. he uses cannon cord to hook them all together. so all he has to do is light the 1 cannon cord and the show starts. by getting them in tn he got about twice as much for the 500+ dollars he usually spends on fireworks each yr. I love his show but we have burnt powder and fired fireworks paper on everything. the cars setting in my yard gets covered with all this crap. but the boat will not get covered with all the crap because im leaving it in the barn until after the fireworks show.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> started to pull the boat out of the pole barn to get everything ready for our trip to erie later this month. but my son asked me to wait until we have our annual fireworks show on the 4th. he has 2 4x4 sheets of plywood loaded with fireworks. he had a close friend in tn that got him a super discount on them. he uses cannon cord to hook them all together. so all he has to do is light the 1 cannon cord and the show starts. by getting them in tn he got about twice as much for the 500+ dollars he usually spends on fireworks each yr. I love his show but we have burnt powder and fired fireworks paper on everything. the cars setting in my yard gets covered with all this crap. but the boat will not get covered with all the crap because im leaving it in the barn until after the fireworks show.
> sherman


ME N BUCKEYE COASTIE ARE HEADING UP ON WED THE 11TH AFTER WORK...GONNA FISH TILL SUNDAY OUT OF WILD WING MARINA....


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> ME N BUCKEYE COASTIE ARE HEADING UP ON WED THE 11TH AFTER WORK...GONNA FISH TILL SUNDAY OUT OF WILD WING MARINA....


were not heading up until the 21st. but then were going to be there until the 28th. sure hope the fish are still waiting on us.

I just had a thought. if your going to be up there anyway why not run over to Geneva and stake us out some fish? that way we wont have to work at getting our limits.

didnt get up there last yr because we planned a long weekend trip but the weather forecast sucked for that whole weekend. so my big boat hasn't been used since aug of 2016 so im wondering about the old gas. I added marine sta-bil to the gas when we last used the boat. do I need to pump the old gas out or just add some gas restore to the tank then fill with fresh gas?
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> were not heading up until the 21st. but then were going to be there until the 28th. sure hope the fish are still waiting on us.
> 
> I just had a thought. if your going to be up there anyway why not run over to Geneva and stake us out some fish? that way we wont have to work at getting our limits.
> 
> didnt get up there last yr because we planned a long weekend trip but the weather forecast sucked for that whole weekend. so my big boat hasn't been used since aug of 2016 so im wondering about the old gas. I added marine sta-bil to the gas when we last used the boat. do I need to pump the old gas out or just add some gas restore to the tank then fill with fresh gas?
> sherman


You should be ok with the stabil...add some premium if ya got room


----------



## MuskyFan

For the record, my answer to the defunct "Old Goat Quiz":

Yup, got me. All but #5. But should we really be following someone who changes their name when they take office? j/k Raised a _____ even if I don't practice it very well... 

And by today's standards, #8 was a sex slave victim...with very special talents.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup that's it


Hmmm...may have to see if I can round you up a few.
Do you remember what Macanudo you preferred?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...may have to see if I can round you up a few.
> Do you remember what Macanudo you preferred?


Lol...big uns...lil uns........you like em?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol...big uns...lil uns........you like em?


Have not smoked any Macanudo's.
Was checking them out and they sound like one I would like to try. Maybe I can pick up a few for when I come to see ya.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sounds good


----------



## ezbite

I used to date a young lass that called me "Mandingo" but I have no idea why??..


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> I used to date a young lass that called me "Mandingo" but I have no idea why??..


maybe she had her reason for calling you man dingo, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress

Sherm sense you have some time before you get to the lake I would go online and buy a fuel test kit. It checks for water in the gas. Having a problem with water in the gas is what made my wife hate boating.


----------



## scioto_alex

ezbite said:


> I used to date a young lass that called me "Mandingo" but I have no idea why??..


Yeah, I had a lady friend who called me Trigger. Well, part of me.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Yeah, I had a lady friend who called me Trigger. Well, part of me.


LOL. thats the best one I've heard today.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> I used to date a young lass that called me "Mandingo" but I have no idea why??..





scioto_alex said:


> Yeah, I had a lady friend who called me Trigger. Well, part of me.


Yes...when my now EX and I first got together, she had a cute lil nickname for me too.
Towards the end, she had a whole bunch of em for me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes...when my now EX and I first got together, she had a cute lil nickname for me too.
> Towards the end, she had a whole bunch of em for me.


Mine called me pony boy....I don't know...wemons are weird


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mine called me pony boy....I don't know...wemons are weird


only in your dreams. (daydreams that is) you couldn't take enough sleeping meds to have a dream like that when your asleep, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'll give you the report on friday


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

I'd say this car is from WV but they have a mandatory yearly state inspection. If you have a jagged piece of metal sticking out somewhere, it won't pass. How ironic.
But I give this dude kudos, he even added some style with the "lines" on the hood. 
He prolly is a hillbilly living in another state. Whups! Don't know nobody like that!


----------



## fastwater

Shoooeee...sure could use a talented fellar like that in ma boat buildin business.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

I've got the pot belly and the skinny legs but that bird looks much better than in do, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 267551



Note to self:
'throw skinny jeans away!'


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mine called me pony boy....I don't know...wemons are weird


Because even ponies laughed at that miniature thing but the sheep feared him.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Buckeye coastie

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 267595


Featherless chickens?


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Packing for fishing trip with ST look out wildwood


----------



## ress

Yuk !! On the Fishless Tuna. Yum on the CR. I had a bottle of Maple Crown once. eh.....


----------



## fastwater

Buckeye coastie said:


> Packing for fishing trip with ST look out wildwood


Hmmm...you guys are leaving Weds.?
I better go to the bank and get bail $ out tomorrow.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie said:


> Packing for fishing trip with ST look out wildwood


Rob...I told you no drinking...now we gotta get bail money from sweet water


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...you guys are leaving Weds.?
> I better go to the bank and get bail $ out tomorrow.


At least 1000


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Rob...I told you no drinking...now we gotta get bail money from sweet water


Yes...and if all that is drank, I foresee a lot of chumming for fish to be happening.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> At least 1000


if I was in your shoes i'd get the bail money in advance of the trip. then you guys can really let loose.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie said:


> Because even ponies laughed at that miniature thing but the sheep feared him.


Wild wings


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> At least 1000


1000 for bail $ ???
What do you guys plan on doing...kidnapping the pope?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes...and if all that is drank, I foresee a lot of chumming for fish to be happening.


Coasti is a great chum thrower!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> 1000 for bail $ ???
> What do you guys plan on doing...kidnapping the pope?


Who is this....one hand washes the other


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> if I was in your shoes i'd get the bail money in advance of the trip. then you guys can really let loose.
> sherman


DO NOT encourage these two uncle Sherm.
If'n you do they may have to come stay with you after this trip. Then they'll get you actin up and momma will end up throwing you out and everyone will be homeless.


----------



## sherman51

every group needs a good chummer. I've always caught more fish with chum in the water.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NBC has a issue with the crown


fastwater said:


> DO NOT encourage these two uncle Sherm.
> If'n you do they may have to come stay with you after this trip. Then they'll get you actin up and momma will end up throwing you out and everyone will be homeless.


BC likes his crown on ice wussy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

He won't bring that....not allowed on my boat


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> NBC has a issue with the crown
> 
> BC likes his crown on ice wussy


He needs one of those good Macanudo cigars to go with that Crown.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Gonna call I'm to defend hisself


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> He won't bring that....not allowed on my boat


Bet he brings it knowing he's allowed to drink on the boat but the Captain isn't.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Back in 5


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hes here


----------



## fastwater

You gonna drink all that Crown BC?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

he dont type to fast


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Saugeye Tom said:


> Coasti is a great chum thrower!!!


This coastie has never chummed the water. Not even in 40 ft seaes after a night drinking .25 drafts. king Neptune Doesn't have crap for me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> every group needs a good chummer. I've always caught more fish with chum in the water.
> sherman


help me UNCKIE


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Saugeye Tom said:


> NBC has a issue with the crown
> 
> BC likes his crown on ice wussy


Lies all lies I drink mine straight ST has to get 7-up for his, than has Logan drink it for him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie said:


> This coastie has never chummed the water. Not even in 40 ft seaes after a night drinking .25 drafts. king Neptune Doesn't have crap for me.


bull


----------



## Saugeye Tom

them 40 ft seas were while we was on the pier fishing elberta


----------



## fastwater

See uncle Sherm...I told told you not to get these two goin.
They haven't even left yet and they've already started.
Pass that bottle of Crown!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> 1000 for bail $ ???
> What do you guys plan on doing...kidnapping the pope?


not the pope....his wife


----------



## Buckeye coastie

fastwater said:


> You gonna drink all that Crown BC?


Soon or later FW. No drinking on the boat. it is for after to relax from watching ST driving the boat like the navy. How do you crash your ship in the middle of the ocean. with radar, look-outs , and sonar?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie said:


> Soon or later FW. No drinking on the boat. it is for after to relax from watching ST driving the boat like the navy. How do you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

our girls are waiting for us


----------



## Buckeye coastie

FW, Uncle Sherm you all should join us. You would have a great fishing trip, and a lot of laughs


----------



## fastwater

Keep an eye out up there for Puddin. If'n theres any free food up that way, she'll smell it and be there for sure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie said:


> FW, Uncle Sherm you all should join us. You would have a great fishing trip, and a lot of laughs


yes they would


----------



## fastwater

Buckeye coastie said:


> FW, Uncle Sherm you all should join us. You would have a great fishing trip, and a lot of laughs


I know that's right BC.
Don't think my sides could stand the laughter we would have.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

REDS win beats tribe.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie said:


> REDS win beats tribe.


who is the tribe.....lebron james


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> our girls are waiting for us


Keep drinking, they will come around.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

fastwater said:


> Keep an eye out up there for Puddin. If'n theres any free food up that way, she'll smell it and be there for sure.


If ST keeps wearing that Crown-7up after shave Puddin will know where we are. oups sorry ST didn't mean to let your business out


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Keep drinking, they will come around.


Hmmm... Y'all gonna have to get a bunch more Crown for them two queens to 'come around'.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 267635
> View attachment 267637
> 
> View attachment 267635
> View attachment 267637


ST I told you I am not going to your family reunion. With your twin sister


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie said:


> ST I told you I am not going to your family reunion. With your twin sister


lmao,,,,yours too


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Saugeye Tom said:


> lmao,,,,yours too


I'm telling mom on you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

N


Buckeye coastie said:


> I'm telling mom on you


Narco polo


----------



## fastwater

Buckeye coastie said:


> I'm telling mom on you


Getting bail $ in the AM!


----------



## sherman51

Buckeye coastie said:


> FW, Uncle Sherm you all should join us. You would have a great fishing trip, and a lot of laughs


I would love to be with you guys. I know I would laugh my fanny off. but im getting things ready for our trip on the 21st. 

a shot of that crown would kill me for sure. back when I did drink jack Daniel's was my drink of choice. but I got to old to fight and to slow to run so I gave it up.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I would love to be with you guys. I know I would laugh my fanny off. but im getting things ready for our trip on the 21st.
> 
> a shot of that crown would kill me for sure. back when I did drink jack Daniel's was my drink of choice. but I got to old to fight and to slow to run so I gave it up.
> sherman


Cousin Jack used to be my 'go to' as well uncle Sherm. Finally figured out they were gonna make more than I could drink so I had to turn it loose also. 
But I remember a couple days spent up on Erie I wished I could do over. Not much fun havin a hangover being on a boat all day in 5-6' rollers all the while thinking 'you big dummy, you spent your hard earned $ and paid for every bit of this...hangover and all' .


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> our girls are waiting for us


Speaking of that, my flock are light two? Hmm.....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Speaking of that, my flock are light two? Hmm.....


Didn't have a sidecar.
One of them being delivered to Erie yesterday:








...the other being delivered as we type.


----------



## scioto_alex

That's so sweet. With an all-you-can-eat salad bar, you will have a beautiful evening ahead of you.

Edited to add, that background in the picture really looks like they're headed north on Rt. 98.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Getting bail $ in the AM!


Did you get the money??


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did you get the money??


Yup!
Both bail $ and 'bug out' bag in hand.
The way they were goin back and forth, they may not even make it to Erie and I may have to leave in a hurry.


----------



## fastwater

This guy:








Is the brother of this guy:









...both geniuses and will have to get them both onboard with ma boat buildin company.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Cousin Jack used to be my 'go to' as well uncle Sherm. Finally figured out they were gonna make more than I could drink so I had to turn it loose also.
> But I remember a couple days spent up on Erie I wished I could do over. Not much fun havin a hangover being on a boat all day in 5-6' rollers all the while thinking 'you big dummy, you spent your hard earned $ and paid for every bit of this...hangover and all' .


I NEED THE BUG OUT BAG AND GOAT DELIVERED ASAP


----------



## Burkcarp1

He’s Mobile also... pretty sure he can help you out on ur boat buildin bisness..


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I NEED THE BUG OUT BAG AND GOAT DELIVERED ASAP


Both on there way ST. 
Have to stop by Vet. and get nannys vaccination shots. 
And she's complaining about bugs getting in her eyes so have to stop and get goggles.
Will be there ASAP.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 267683
> He’s Mobile also... pretty sure he can help you out on ur boat buildin bisness..


A true masterpiece for sure.
Maybe we could take his rig and turn it into one of those amphibious RV's:


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 267683
> He’s Mobile also... pretty sure he can help you out on ur boat buildin bisness..


thats what we call a double decker. 2 story house that has a 0 warranty.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> A true masterpiece for sure.
> Maybe we could take his rig and turn it into one of those amphibious RV's:


this is what we need for trolling erie.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

St and Bc already acting up!!


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## ress

You guys are nuts


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lm


Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 267709
> St and Bc already acting up!!


So. Love it


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> You guys are nuts


are you kidding me, are you just now figuring that out? all the guys on this thread are a little touched, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress

The set up to that pic bc1 posted is just hilarious.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I NEED THE BUG OUT BAG AND GOAT DELIVERED ASAP


So, you jumped ship and switched from sweet, fluffy, lambs....and got a goat. Well, I got news for you, that goat ain't no shegoat....that there's a hegoat! 
I know why you and Fastwawa take them goats fishing, they don't like the water and they keep BACKING UP!


----------



## fastwater

GREAT news...girls had a ball today at Erie swimmin in the pool:

















BAD news...daaadddy is out lookin for his girls:


----------



## scioto_alex

OK another derail, goats are famous for being able to clamber around on rocky slopes - so what does it feel like to have split hooves and feel your way along on the rocks?


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> The set up to that pic bc1 posted is just hilarious.


Funny if they hit a wave and dropped the teeth into the lake...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwawa did you have to use the bail money yet??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwawa did you have to use the bail money yet??


yes we are waiting patiently.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> yes we are waiting patiently.


You livin on ramen noodles??


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwawa did you have to use the bail money yet??





Saugeye Tom said:


> yes we are waiting patiently.


What 'barred' country club are you'ins in ST and BC?
Been calling every hoosegow from Dayton to Erie and seems they have no reservations for either of you....yet!



Burkcarp1 said:


> You livin on ramen noodles??


...and if'n you are currently livin on them ramen noodles, please refer back to the jailhouse Ramon noodle recipes earlier in this thread that Chef Bubba and myself came up with when we was doin time back in the 70's. Recipes will make them ramen noodles tastes like a piece of filet mignon. 
Here's our cookbook in case anyone wants to get a copy:
https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...ahUKEwjGkayvypfcAhUh6oMKHXrvD6cQwg8IKA&adurl=

...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just got pulled over...coastie drunk on applecrown already


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> You livin on ramen noodles??


Yes BUT WE HAVE SOY SAUCE


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just got pulled over...coastie drunk on applecrown already


ST...you being who are are...being the most notorious and best Attorney this side of Big Walnut Creek, it behooves me that you would keep such company.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> yes we are waiting patiently.


Are the girls ok?


----------



## Burkcarp1

You guys ok??? Fastwa bail you out yet??


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Are the girls ok?


Girls are ok bobk. Just alittle sunburned from swimming in the pool so much. 



Burkcarp1 said:


> You guys ok??? Fastwa bail you out yet??


ST and BC are bonded out and once again on their journey to Erie BC1.
They had made it about 20 miles down the road from their house before getting in an argument and getting arrested for disorderly and public intox. LEO was gonna write them for open container also but just confiscated two bottles of Crown saying one was for him, the other for the judge. 
Just talked to them and they are getting close to their rondevous point at Erie.
With two more bottles of Crown left, I'd say more bail $ will be needed before the trip is up. 
Donations currently being taken. PM me for details.


----------



## doegirl

Meanwhile, I think I've watched this video 12 times now. Probably will be 15 after I post it. Never knew woodcocks were so talented...


----------



## fastwater

doegirl said:


> Meanwhile, I think I've watched this video 12 times now. Probably will be 15 after I post it. Never knew woodcocks were so talented...


....and... Her boyfriend:


----------



## fastwater

Whew!!!
That was a close one!
Woke up this mornin and saw on the news where Stormy Daniels was arrested in the early AM at a strip club here in Ohio.
I went into panick mode cause one of them queens in post #4262 that is up at Erie staying at Wildwood with ST and BC is named Stormi Daniels. 
Thought I was gonna have to grab the bugout bag again and make another trip ta get them fellars out of more trouble.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Whew!!!
> That was a close one!
> Woke up this mornin and saw on the news where Stormy Daniels was arrested in the early AM at a strip club here in Ohio.
> I went into panick mode cause one of them queens in post #4262 that is up at Erie staying at Wildwood with ST and BC is named Stormi Daniels.
> Thought I was gonna have to grab the bugout bag again and make another trip ta get them fellars out of more trouble.


It ain’t over with yet!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> It ain’t over with yet!


I know...still taking bail donations.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ....and... Her boyfriend:


This is how ST and Coastie were walking heel to toe in their sobriety test when pulled over. It was a female cop. She was unimpressed.
I hope them guys didn't get caught up in that "Storm."


----------



## Burkcarp1

Derail time


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 267923
> Derail time


naw he ain't drunk he's just hungry very hungry, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 267923
> Derail time


The original 'trunk monkey'.


----------



## scioto_alex

Notice how all the Hawaii lava stuff just rolled off the news? It was a hot story (thank you) but it's like all of the media said That's enough. Next, Thai soccer kids in a cave. Yeah.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Notice how all the Hawaii lava stuff just rolled off the news? It was a hot story (thank you) but it's like all of the media said That's enough. Next, Thai soccer kids in a cave. Yeah.


Absolutely!
The only thing that seems to stay consistent with the media is their continual biased, negative reporting of certain political figures that don't conform to the media's agenda's. On the other hand, if that/those political figures support the media's agendas, you hear non stop praise being reported on every step of that politicians day. 
It's so obvious Ray Charles can see what's going on.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie is skunked so far


----------



## Burkcarp1

To much crown last night??


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anyone shop at the duty free shops when crossing the border? I bought a pretty large bottle of "Grey Goose Vodka" for my Canadian host at the family reunion for $29.80. Hope it was a good deal.


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> Buckeye coastie is skunked so far
> View attachment 267959
> View attachment 267961
> View attachment 267963


Where's the ice? Saving it for the crown?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

There are so many media outlets these days that you can find some that love or hate any politician or cause. The bad thing about that can be the "echo chamber" effect where people just watch or read or listen to what they agree with.

Media outlets that say things you don't agree with are like debate partners. They raise some points, then it's up to you to prove them wrong or admit they have a point. Plenty of the stuff out there is obviously wrong and I'm guessing there will only be more of that since anyone can publish anything and others will pick it up and spread it around.


----------



## ress

Umm don't go there. Mods don't like political stuff.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 267947


Tommy, if in you weren't skeered before, you otter be now!


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah I don't want to get political but people say the "media is" but it isn't a single entity. It's a mix of websites and radio channels and cable channels and print, and each one of them is a medium of its own.

Back in the day, "posting a message" meant actually fastening a printed message to a post in a public square. These days "freedom of the press" is a broad term applying to many media, and the actual printed page is in decline. 

But wait, go back to Gutenberg and the printing press. That was like the Internet of its day. Before that, someone had to hand-write every copy of every book, so copies were precious and few and maybe inconsistent from one copy to another.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Buckeye coastie is skunked so far
> View attachment 267959
> View attachment 267961
> View attachment 267963


That's what I'm talkin about...Walleye fillets for dinner! 
And I know for a fact BC knows how to fix em up right.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hes at it again


----------



## fastwater

Good looking catch guys.

Is it possible the eyes in the area ya'll are fishing like Jack Daniels chum better than Crown chum???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Big mayfly hatch...tough going


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Big mayfly hatch...tough going
> View attachment 268019
> View attachment 268021


Hmmm...that time of year again, not good!

How deep you guys findin them?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...that time of year, not good!
> 
> How deep you guys findin them?


22 to 25 foot....hatch is a fluke
....should've been over a few weeks back


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> 22 to 25 foot....hatch is a fluke
> ....should've been over a few weeks back


Woody says there in about the same depths around Geneva as well. 
Said he didn't mark as many fish in 35-40' as they did in the 20-30' but did pick up a few larger eyes at 35-40'. Guess they drifted off from the pack a bit.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Saugeye Tom said:


> Buckeye coastie is skunked so far
> View attachment 267959
> View attachment 267961
> View attachment 267963


You are


Burkcarp1 said:


> To much crown last night??


Never


----------



## Buckeye coastie

ress said:


> Where's the ice? Saving it for the crown?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Yes that is the only way (Sissy tom) ST can drink it.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

fastwater said:


> Good looking catch guys.
> 
> Is it possible the eyes in the area ya'll are fishing like Jack Daniels chum better than Crown chum???


Don't know crown is to good to waste on chum


----------



## fastwater

Buckeye coastie said:


> Don't know crown is to good to waste on chum


Gonna have to bring the turkey fryer up there so you can put it to use doin your thing to them fillets.
Bet you caught most of them anyway didnt your???


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

I need to cut the grass.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Reminded me of ST n BC


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 268117
> Reminded me of ST n BC


I could surely see this happening with them.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Gonna have to bring the turkey fryer up there so you can put it to use doin your thing to them fillets.
> Bet you caught most of them anyway didnt you???


Something smelling fishy to me. How much a pound did those cost at the fish market? 



scioto_alex said:


> I need to cut the grass.


Alex, I could mow my lawn in 5 minutes!



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 268115


BC, been there, done that...got a funky looking little toe to prove it. When you wear 14 EEE's, you're ALWAYS snagging them dawgs on something!


----------



## sherman51

faithfully reading all the fish reports. and they have me ready to catch some fish. took the big boat ( 21') out of the pole barn and started getting things ready. got the motor ready to go. it started up and sounded great. had a couple of petcocks still leaking just a little water where my son de winterized the motor. got those tightened down a little more until the water stopped. getting everything that we need for fishing piled up in the pole barn so all we have to do is load up sat morn before we head up. 

we rented a house up at Geneva or about 20 miles west of Geneva. it rented sat to sat which means we won get to fish until sun the 22nd. if it was just fishermen going I would have got there early and fished sat. but I fish with my oldest son his wife his son. but this yr his mother n law and my wife are going up with us, and they don't fish.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> faithfully reading all the fish reports. and they have me ready to catch some fish. took the big boat ( 21') out of the pole barn and started getting things ready. got the motor ready to go. it started up and sounded great. had a couple of petcocks still leaking just a little water where my son de winterized the motor. got those tightened down a little more until the water stopped. getting everything that we need for fishing piled up in the pole barn so all we have to do is load up sat morn before we head up.
> 
> we rented a house up at Geneva or about 20 miles west of Geneva. it rented sat to sat which means we won get to fish until sun the 22nd. if it was just fishermen going I would have got there early and fished sat. but I fish with my oldest son his wife his son. but this yr his mother n law and my wife are going up with us, and they don't fish.
> sherman


Sounds like you have everything under control uncle Sherm. 
Will make a call a day or so ahead of you leaving to try and get you an updated fishing forecast.
Hope you have a great time!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Sounds like you have everything under control uncle Sherm.
> Will make a call a day or so ahead of you leaving to try and get you an updated fishing forecast.
> Hope you have a great time!


its offers like that that makes ogf the best sight on the net. kudo's to you my friend.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> its offers like that that makes ogf the best sight on the net. kudo's to you my friend.
> sherman


I am also planning on fishing a couple of days at Geneva next week and can give you a report .


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> its offers like that that makes ogf the best sight on the net. kudo's to you my friend.
> sherman


Kudos X 2! If it weren't for Fastwawa....ST and Mr. Coastie wouldn't be doing so well.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Kudos X 2! If it weren't for Fastwawa....ST and Mr. Coastie wouldn't be doing so well.


Shucks guys...you're makin me blush! 

Speakin of ST and BC, I got another scare the other day. Tuned into the news the other mornin and saw this:

https://www.kxan.com/news/national-...on-house-arrest-by-oklahoma-police/1302525959

...tuned in a little late and didn't hear it was in Oklahoma. Thought ST and BC had them goats partying with them at an Erie hotspot. Thought I was gonna have to grab more bail $ and the bug out bag again and go get Stormi Daniels(the 'other' blond goat) out of the pokey.


----------



## Lazy 8

Those old goats need to take it from this old goat....leave the youngin goaties alone! Especially the ones named, Stormy!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm...had to work for em every day but we did ok...20 and 30 jets 75 feet back. Purple black stinger spoons


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I am also planning on fishing a couple of days at Geneva next week and can give you a report .


any reports next week will be welcome. I hope things are the same as they have been. the fish in shallow just means less gas used to get to the fish. I have a 350 vortec 315 hp that I had installed in 07 and she loves the gas when running across the lake.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm...had to work for em every day but we did ok...20 and 30 jets 75 feet back. Purple black stinger spoons
> View attachment 268269
> View attachment 268271
> View attachment 268273
> View attachment 268275


I don't mind doing a little work as long as im getting rewarded with nice eating walleye. something like the ones in your cooler, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ezbite

*STILL FUNNY!!!*


----------



## Buckeye coastie

fastwater said:


> Gonna have to bring the turkey fryer up there so you can put it to use doin your thing to them fillets.
> Bet you caught most of them anyway didnt your???


I did. ST was after them farm animals. (sheep head). We will have to gat together for a fish fry soon.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 268391
> 
> 
> *STILL FUNNY!!!*


Was NOT funny the first time around...NOT funny second time either!


----------



## fastwater

Buckeye coastie said:


> I did. ST was after them farm animals. (sheep head). We will have to gat together for a fish fry soon.


Hmmm...that does not surprise me about ST and them sheep head. Anything that reminds him of farm animals he will be on like a duck on a junebug.
Sounds real good on the fish fry.


----------



## ezbite

can I come to the fry too?


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> can I come to the fry too?
> View attachment 268411


I sure hope so!
Bobk too.
That would be cool.
I see you are into farm animals also!


----------



## Buckeye coastie

fastwater said:


> Was NOT funny the first time around...NOT funny second time either!


My 1911 45auto cal has never miss fired, or jammed, and I wouldn't want a 9MM plastic pistol. My 9mm Ruger P-89 all steel/ alum, And 9mm mak C.A.I PA-63


----------



## Buckeye coastie

ezbite said:


> can I come to the fry too?
> View attachment 268411


Sure the more the merrier Sherman 51, Bobk,


----------



## fastwater

^^^Dont keep any pistol around very long that hasnt proven reliable. Either fix them or they leave.
I like the 9mm makarov round as well. Have a few that are proven reliable and I sometimes rotate in as a CCW.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FARMER COASTIE


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

A romantic relationship gone bad, described as a deck of cards:

Hearts
Diamonds 
...
Clubs
Spades


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 268517


my favorite cross is a husky and a pit bull. they are beautiful pitsky dogs. what we have because the wife wanted a small dog is a cross between a yorkie and a maltese which is a morkie. beautiful little dog, about 5 lbs soaking wet with a bottle of boons farm tied to her back, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> my favorite cross is a husky and a pit bull. they are beautiful pitsky dogs. what we have because the wife wanted a small dog is a cross between a yorkie and a maltese which is a morkie. beautiful little dog, about 5 lbs soaking wet with a bottle of boons farm tied to her back, LOL.
> sherman


Back in the day we would call mixed breeds Heinz 57s. All of them LOL!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> my favorite cross is a husky and a pit bull. they are beautiful pitsky dogs. what we have because the wife wanted a small dog is a cross between a yorkie and a maltese which is a morkie. beautiful little dog, about 5 lbs soaking wet with a bottle of boons farm tied to her back, LOL.
> sherman


I have a multeae shitzu cross...multisue?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Free Humingbird. 
Actually I have a few in my backyard if you're quick enough to catch the little chits.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Free Humingbird.
> Actually I have a few in my backyard if you're quick enough to catch the little chits.


to fast for me. went right over my head. or was it a ufo?
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I managed to get myself banned from a discussion board of chileheads, which was originally organized by a bunch of chilehead self-named "rouges" who were banned from another site, including myself. I was an admin there for a few years. 

I've been banned from the banned. But out in my garden, the peppers are ripening.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> to fast for me. went right over my head. or was it a ufo?
> sherman


FISHFINDER..


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> FISHFINDER..


thank you for the info. thats what I put on my small boat. the helix 7 but I haven't used it much. a few times last yr but I've been a little under the weather this yr. when I get back from erie if we have good weather I plan on using it some.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 268661


23 minutes 33 seconds


----------



## scioto_alex

Depends on what you got up for.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> 23 minutes 33 seconds


Depends.....did you get up from naptime at bedtime?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> to fast for me. went right over my head. or was it a ufo?
> sherman


Maybe dis'l help. I always wanted to advertise in our classified that I had a free Humingbird for give away.....if you're fast enough and can catch him in my backyard at the feeder.
But.....I didn't wanna get banned like Chilihead FOSR.


----------



## Lazy 8

Check this out, we have a LONG way to go on page count!

https://www.bladeforums.com/threads/what-traditional-knife-are-ya-totin-today.547127/page-5987

Heck, I'll be dead by the time we reach this page count!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Check this out, we have a LONG way to go on page count!
> 
> https://www.bladeforums.com/threads/what-traditional-knife-are-ya-totin-today.547127/page-5987
> 
> Heck, I'll be dead by the time we reach this page count!


When did they start in the 50s?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Check this out, we have a LONG way to go on page count!
> 
> https://www.bladeforums.com/threads/what-traditional-knife-are-ya-totin-today.547127/page-5987
> 
> Heck, I'll be dead by the time we reach this page count!





Burkcarp1 said:


> When did they start in the 50s?


Seen one post from back in 2002.


----------



## scioto_alex

The original chilehead list was on globalgarden.com, originally on a server at UC Davis. It wasn't a discussion board like this, it was an email list. Its roots went back to the days of plain-text emals, back before the Web (the difference between the Internet and the World Wide Web) That's called a character-based interface, aka CHUI. The Web is called a graphical user interface, aka GUI. 

It lasted for years after the technology changed and people kept posting to it, but in declining numbers. It was still plain-text only, and no attachments.

We shared a lot of talk and recipes, and it gave birth to the Open Fields event which will celebrate its 20th anniversary this year. It had a friendly tone, unlike some of the BBQ lists I was on, which were really nasty.

I might ping it to see if it still works.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 268801


Hmmm...we could make those and install them on our boats.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 268801


that looks a lot like the one I use. but I think mine has a bigger tank. I have one of the old models with thbe 5 gallon tank instead of the newer 3 gallon tank. the 5 gallon holds more beer.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Uncle Sherm...check your pm's.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 268801


What in the Sam Hill are you doing snooping around in ma dang backyard again boy? Now I'm a gonna havta take a head count on the girls. 
Dangnabit boy.


----------



## Burkcarp1

They are very friendly


----------



## scioto_alex

Ahh, you guys can have your sheep. It's the right time of the year for the fillies to be getting tall enough.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## lustofcrappies

Burkcarp1 said:


> What do you drink when you’re digesting seeds?? Crown Royal or coors?


Always take the crown down first


----------



## lustofcrappies

Buckeye coastie said:


> Packing for fishing trip with ST look out wildwood


Why don’t I see any rod floaties in that picture


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lustofcrappies said:


> Why don’t I see any rod floaties in that picture


U just made the list....BOY


----------



## Lazy 8

You know,a guy up yonder is selling catfish stinkers. We we wuz kids, we'd ride our bikes down to the sand pits along the Ohio River and go catfishing. We had our trusty Zebco 33's loaded with 20 lb monofilament. I would go out in the garage and grab a few, huge, nuts and bolts to use for stinkers. We'd hook on a giant nightcrawler and cast that sucker as far upstream as we could. Stick a forked stick in the sand and put your rod in it. Within no time at all, the current had your setup pointed downstream and your rod was bent over from the pull. 
I'm talking nuts the size of a quarter or bigger. 
Ever once and a while, we caught some good sized cats.


----------



## ress

I remember taking nuts out of dads coffee cans. He had a bunch of those, I think he had his and my grandpas. We could buy hooks at the hardware store for a quarter. Heck I can still remember using my grandpas steel fishing pole!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> You know,a guy up yonder is selling catfish stinkers. We we wuz kids, we'd ride our bikes down to the sand pits along the Ohio River and go catfishing. We had our trusty Zebco 33's loaded with 20 lb monofilament. I would go out in the garage and grab a few, huge, nuts and bolts to use for stinkers. We'd hook on a giant nightcrawler and cast that sucker as far upstream as we could. Stick a forked stick in the sand and put your rod in it. Within no time at all, the current had your setup pointed downstream and your rod was bent over from the pull.
> I'm talking nuts the size of a quarter or bigger.
> Ever once and a while, we caught some good sized cats.


we used big nuts in our shop where reels for cable was put together. they shut the reel shop down and outsourcing for reels. I got a pass out foe 2 drums that was about 15 gallon. at the time we was doing a lot of salmon fishing at Manistee lake in Michigan. we used those nuts for sinkers for yrs. I still have the rest down in the pole barn. we got our line tangled with another boat. we let him reel it in and get it untangled. when he seen we was using nuts he said cheap a-- holes using nuts for sinkers. 

we got hung up a lot and lost our rig. buying sinkers was very costly. the nuts was free.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> we used big nuts in our shop where reels for cable was put together. they shut the reel shop down and outsourcing for reels. I got a pass out foe 2 drums that was about 15 gallon. at the time we was doing a lot of salmon fishing at Manistee lake in Michigan. we used those nuts for sinkers for yrs. I still have the rest down in the pole barn. we got our line tangled with another boat. we let him reel it in and get it untangled. when he seen we was using nuts he said cheap a-- holes using nuts for sinkers.
> 
> we got hung up a lot and lost our rig. buying sinkers was very costly. the nuts was free.
> sherman


Sherm - what he called cheap...I call using your head and being frugal.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm - what he called cheap...I call using your head and being frugal.


THE NUTS WE HAVE AT WORK AINT CHEAP....MOST OF YOU ARE NUTS ANYWAY


----------



## scioto_alex

Back in the day, the Lazarus stores would have snack counters with nuts under hot lights. The aromas were wonderful.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> we used big nuts in our shop where reels for cable was put together. they shut the reel shop down and outsourcing for reels. I got a pass out foe 2 drums that was about 15 gallon. at the time we was doing a lot of salmon fishing at Manistee lake in Michigan. we used those nuts for sinkers for yrs. I still have the rest down in the pole barn. we got our line tangled with another boat. we let him reel it in and get it untangled. when he seen we was using nuts he said cheap a-- holes using nuts for sinkers.
> 
> we got hung up a lot and lost our rig. buying sinkers was very costly. the nuts was free.
> sherman


Yes...I seem to remember some fella's using big nuts up in Manistee years ago.
Think they were the same guys that did the hit/skip and totaling my boat in the parking lot.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes...I seem to remember some fella's using big nuts up in Manistee years ago.
> Think they were the same guys that did the hit/skip and totaling my boat in the parking lot.


the lady adjuster settled with you. where do you think all that bail money came from?
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

For unca Sherm!


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 268955
> For unca Sherm!


you are right. will be heading up tomorrow and start fishing sunday weather permitting.


----------



## ress

Safe travels sherm and good luck fishing!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you are right. will be heading up tomorrow and start fishing sunday weather permitting.


May need to go deep unkie


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> THE NUTS WE HAVE AT WORK AINT CHEAP....MOST OF YOU ARE NUTS ANYWAY


Back in the 70's, and you can look this up, there was a group called Dave Clark and the Hot Nuts. I think ol FOSR sang backup for the group er something. 



fastwater said:


> Yes...I seem to remember some fella's using big nuts up in Manistee years ago.
> Think they were the same guys that did the hit/skip and totaling my boat in the parking lot.


It could NOT have been moi....the ONLY, and I repeat ONLY time I used nuts for sinkers was when I was a young hillbilly teenager and I was riding my bicycle.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

They will cut the line


----------



## Lazy 8

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lustofcrappies

Saugeye Tom said:


> THE NUTS WE HAVE AT WORK AINT CHEAP....MOST OF YOU ARE NUTS ANYWAY


I’m nervous as too why so many like playing with nuts lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Line weights you perv


----------



## lustofcrappies

Saugeye Tom said:


> Line weights you perv


I wasn’t passing judgement


----------



## Saugeye Tom

L


lustofcrappies said:


> I wasn’t passing judgement


Lmao


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> It could NOT have been moi....the ONLY, and I repeat ONLY time I used nuts for sinkers was when I was a young hillbilly teenager and I was riding my bicycle.


Uncle Sherm didn't have you with him back then at Manistee did he? If so, you prolly had his eyes all smoked up on them seeds and that's why he don't remember runnin over my boat.


----------



## fastwater

lustofcrappies said:


> I wasn’t passing judgement


There yours...fish with em if'n ya take a notion.



Saugeye Tom said:


> They will cut the line


...and yes, this is true.


----------



## Lazy 8

lustofcrappies said:


> I wasn’t passing judgement


Let no man pass judgement lest he tie one on his self.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> They will cut the line


...and come to think about it, if you use Spider Wire...your nuts may get cut.


----------



## scioto_alex

You should not criticize someone until you have walked a mile in their shoes. Because once you're walked a mile in their shoes, then they're a mile away, and you have their shoes.


----------



## ress

This is no bs, I took the nuts off my sisters bike to use for sinkers, She never rode it anyway. Dad was getting po'd that the nut cans were getting low.


----------



## scioto_alex

> I think ol FOSR sang backup for the group er something.


Yes ... but I was sacked.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> This is no bs, I took the nuts off my sisters bike to use for sinkers, She never rode it anyway. Dad was getting po'd that the nut cans were getting low.


That made you a stinker for taking the nuts to use for sinkers.


scioto_alex said:


> Yes ... but I was sacked.


You got sacked and awfully lot? You weren't a quarterback were you?


----------



## scioto_alex

As far as singing goes, I can do a pretty good Louis Armstrong.



> I see jalapenos of green
> Red habaneros too
> Waiting to burn me
> Waiting to burn you
> And I say to myself
> What a wonderful world


----------



## ress

Couldn't find a place to post this pic, so might as well put it here. Lol. Tried a little bobber fishing at one of the reservoirs here and this was floating near by when i got there.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite

Looks like fastwawa and lazy hanging at the beach. BUT... Who's sitting on whose shoulders?


----------



## fastwater

Hey...i don't like my pic being taken without my permission.
See lazy...I told you we would get busted at that secret nudie beach sooner or later.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Stand up man.....stand up


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^

I AM standing!!!
You know how short I am...and it's not nice to make fun of us vertically challenged people.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Yes ... but I was sacked.





Lazy 8 said:


> ...
> 
> You got sacked and awfully lot? You weren't a quarterback were you?


Hey SA, you sure your initials aren't really DK(Deshone Kizer)
Were you ever a Browns QB? 
He got sacked 7 times in one week.


----------



## sherman51

hate to break up your party but im going to derail this thread. I told everybody I wanted to get started by 8:00 this morning. believe it or not but we actually got started at 8:12. we rolled up in the drive way of the house we rented in Geneva some 5 hrs and 40 minutes. we had a good smooth trip. I even stopped at hardies and eat 2 biscuits and gravy. we got here and the lake looked like glass. broke my heart that we had so much to do. there is a 60 percent chance of rain tomorrow. don't know if we'll go out or not. if its raining hard in the morning we will try to wait it out. but I looked to get wet on a few days we fish. rain is forecast for the whole week. wouldn't you just know the weather is going to suck.
sherman


----------



## Workingman

Sherm, fish don't care If it's wet! Get on out there! At least the sun won't be beating down and the black flies will leave you alone! Enjoy the time with your family and be safe!


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> hate to break up your party but im going to derail this thread. I told everybody I wanted to get started by 8:00 this morning. believe it or not but we actually got started at 8:12. we rolled up in the drive way of the house we rented in Geneva some 5 hrs and 40 minutes. we had a good smooth trip. I even stopped at hardies and eat 2 biscuits and gravy. we got here and the lake looked like glass. broke my heart that we had so much to do. there is a 60 percent chance of rain tomorrow. don't know if we'll go out or not. if its raining hard in the morning we will try to wait it out. but I looked to get wet on a few days we fish. rain is forecast for the whole week. wouldn't you just know the weather is going to suck.
> sherman


You will get an opportunity every day to fish one time or another. That’s the way it’s been going for weeks.


----------



## fastwater

Have a great time...Just remember to take care of yourself uncle Sherm.
This can be good pneumonia weather. Especially getting wet out on the lake where it's a bit cooler.


----------



## scioto_alex

OK you trailer pullers, here's a little something


----------



## sherman51

wasnt sleeping so at 2:30 I got up and just waited until 3:50 then put the coffee on. we were going to get up at 4:00 anyway. its not raining right now but the weather is giving a 75 percent chance of rain today. if it holds off until we get out there then we'll go ahead and fish. I have a bimini top on the boat but don't have any side curtains. we can all get under the top if we get a hard shower. but if were catching fish we'll have to get wet. I have my rain coat but forgot the bottoms. we also forgot the down riggers. got the weights loaded but there not much help without the riggers.
sherman


----------



## ress

Make a list n check it twice! Lots of casting will still get the job done. Fish On!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Please don't tell us you forgot your nuts too?


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Make a list n check it twice! Lots of casting will still get the job done. Fish On!!!!!


Or pulling dipsy's if you have them and are set up to do so. Sons F-n-L has not used down riggers nor lead core line yet this year. Has limited everyday trolling dipsy's and spoons.



Lazy 8 said:


> Please don't tell us you forgot your nuts too?


^^^

Yes...having heavier nuts when fishing Erie is often most definitely required. Gotta be able to get down to where all the activity is at. If you forgot those, may as well pack it up and head home.
Just remember...there is a point on Erie that if the seas get too heavy, do to the boat listing in the waves, your line has a good possibility of rubbing through and you can loose your nuts. 
With rain predicted up that way throughout the week, a few storms looking to have the potential of getting a bit rough...stay tuned to the weather channel and be careful up there uncle Sherm.

Today, according to noaa weather for Erie 3-5'ers predicted today around Geneva area:
Lake Erie open waters from The Islands to Vermilion OH-
Lake Erie open waters from Vermilion to Avon Point OH-
Lake Erie open waters from Avon Point to Willowick OH-
Lake Erie open waters from Willowick to Geneva-on-the-Lake OH-
1019 AM EDT Sun Jul 22 2018

*.REST OF TODAY...Northeast winds 15 to 25 knots. A chance of
showers with isolated thunderstorms. Waves 3 to 5 feet. *
.TONIGHT...Northeast winds 15 to 20 knots diminishing to 5 to
15 knots. Waves 3 to 6 feet subsiding to 1 to 3 feet.
.MONDAY...Southeast winds 5 to 15 knots becoming north. Scattered
showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Waves 2 feet or less.
.MONDAY NIGHT...Northeast winds 5 to 15 knots becoming south. A
chance of showers and scattered thunderstorms in the evening,
then a chance of showers overnight. Waves 2 feet or less.
.TUESDAY...South winds 5 to 15 knots becoming southeast. A chance
of showers and thunderstorms. Waves 2 feet or less.
.WEDNESDAY...Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots diminishing to
10 knots or less. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Waves
1 foot or less.
.THURSDAY...West winds 10 to 15 knots increasing to 15 to
20 knots. A chance of showers and thunderstorms during the day.
Waves 1 to 3 feet building to 3 to 5 feet.

*Winds and waves higher in and near thunderstorms*.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> wasnt sleeping so at 2:30 I got up and just waited until 3:50 then put the coffee on. we were going to get up at 4:00 anyway. its not raining right now but the weather is giving a 75 percent chance of rain today. if it holds off until we get out there then we'll go ahead and fish. I have a bimini top on the boat but don't have any side curtains. we can all get under the top if we get a hard shower. but if were catching fish we'll have to get wet. I have my rain coat but forgot the bottoms. we also forgot the down riggers. got the weights loaded but there not much help without the riggers.
> sherman


try jet 40s with 100 foot of line out...purple and gold stingers and wait till the wind slows!!!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Please don't tell us you forgot your nuts too?


cant forget my nuts they are attached to my boat, if you know what I mean, LOL.



fastwater said:


> Or pulling dipsy's if you have them and are set up to do so. Sons F-n-L has not used down riggers nor lead core line yet this year. Has limited everyday trolling dipsy's and spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Yes...having heavier nuts when fishing Erie is often most definitely required. Gotta be able to get down to where all the activity is at. If you forgot those, may as well pack it up and head home.
> Just remember...there is a point on Erie that if the seas get too heavy, do to the boat listing in the waves, your line has a good possibility of rubbing through and you can loose your nuts.
> With rain predicted up that way throughout the week, a few storms looking to have the potential of getting a bit rough...stay tuned to the weather channel and be careful up there uncle Sherm.
> 
> Today, according to noaa weather for Erie 3-5'ers predicted today around Geneva area:
> Lake Erie open waters from The Islands to Vermilion OH-
> Lake Erie open waters from Vermilion to Avon Point OH-
> Lake Erie open waters from Avon Point to Willowick OH-
> Lake Erie open waters from Willowick to Geneva-on-the-Lake OH-
> 1019 AM EDT Sun Jul 22 2018
> 
> *.REST OF TODAY...Northeast winds 15 to 25 knots. A chance of
> showers with isolated thunderstorms. Waves 3 to 5 feet. *
> .TONIGHT...Northeast winds 15 to 20 knots diminishing to 5 to
> 15 knots. Waves 3 to 6 feet subsiding to 1 to 3 feet.
> .MONDAY...Southeast winds 5 to 15 knots becoming north. Scattered
> showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Waves 2 feet or less.
> .MONDAY NIGHT...Northeast winds 5 to 15 knots becoming south. A
> chance of showers and scattered thunderstorms in the evening,
> then a chance of showers overnight. Waves 2 feet or less.
> .TUESDAY...South winds 5 to 15 knots becoming southeast. A chance
> of showers and thunderstorms. Waves 2 feet or less.
> .WEDNESDAY...Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots diminishing to
> 10 knots or less. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Waves
> 1 foot or less.
> .THURSDAY...West winds 10 to 15 knots increasing to 15 to
> 20 knots. A chance of showers and thunderstorms during the day.
> Waves 1 to 3 feet building to 3 to 5 feet.
> 
> *Winds and waves higher in and near thunderstorms*.


I use lite bite slide divers to get down to the fish. they work just like a dipsy but have the lite bite feature on then. in my opinion dipsy's are obsolete compared to the lite bite. I can still run 6 divers but the downriggers just gets 2 more lines in front of the fish. if the bite is still as good as the reports we may not have time to run riggers. but I do like running them deep for larger fish.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> cant forget my nuts they are attached to my boat, if you know what I mean, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I use lite bite slide divers to get down to the fish. they work just like a dipsy but have the lite bite feature on then. in my opinion dipsy's are obsolete compared to the lite bite. I can still run 6 divers but the downriggers just gets 2 more lines in front of the fish. if the bite is still as good as the reports we may not have time to run riggers. but I do like running them deep for larger fish.
> sherman


Here was our go to colors front and back


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I use lite bite slide divers to get down to the fish. they work just like a dipsy but have the lite bite feature on then. in my opinion dipsy's are obsolete compared to the lite bite. I can still run 6 divers but the downriggers just gets 2 more lines in front of the fish. if the bite is still as good as the reports we may not have time to run riggers. but I do like running them deep for larger fish.
> sherman


The actions has been so fast that that's the reason sons f-n-l says he hasn't used the riggers yet. Says too often he's tryin to get more dipsy's out but can't cause people are screaming 'fish on' keeping him humping to get them all out. 
Hope you find the same action.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Here's the meat rig. The bigger fish were short striking


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Here's the meat rig. The bigger fish were short striking
> View attachment 269271


That's a good looking stinger rig ST.
Was also told that stingers with purple in them have been excellent too. And especially purple with chartreuse green.
Of course with the overcast days uncle Sherm is facing, think I might even throw out a gold like you have pictured in the mix as well.


----------



## sherman51

I have harnesses and spoons with purple that has always worked good for us. they should still work even better now.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Did you make it out today unca Sherm?


----------



## sherman51

didnt get out sunday. there was a small craft warning sunday morning. would have went out sunday afternoon but was in the middle of putting a set of downriggers on my boat. mike seen where I posted that I had went off and forgot mine. he contacts me and has me come over to his house. he loaned me a set of electric big john riggers and balls to use all week. everybody should give a big kudos to him for being such a great guy. kudos to you outwest (mike)
sherman


----------



## ress

I read that offer of help in a different thread and WOW! Great people on OGF!


----------



## scioto_alex

Crap, I sprained my foot yesterday and now I'm using Mom's old walker.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> didnt get out sunday. there was a small craft warning sunday morning. would have went out sunday afternoon but was in the middle of putting a set of downriggers on my boat. mike seen where I posted that I had went off and forgot mine. he contacts me and has me come over to his house. he loaned me a set of electric big john riggers and balls to use all week. everybody should give a big kudos to him for being such a great guy. kudos to you outwest (mike)
> sherman


Don't know who 'mike' is but that's a good guy right there. 
Kudos to 'mike'!
You sir, are what this world needs more of.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Boat for sale on market place mine


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Thought you guys would like to share the joy....


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Boat for sale on market place mine


That a sweet boat. I'll send Princey over.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> I read that offer of help in a different thread and WOW! Great people on OGF!


yeah he is one of the great guys on ogf. we wouldn't be what we are without guys like him.



fastwater said:


> Don't know who 'mike' is but that's a good guy right there.
> Kudos to 'mike'!
> You sir, are what this world needs more of.


just had another guy offer to take us out in his 26' boat next Saturday. but we will be driving home then. great guys on here.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Boat for sale on market place mine





Lazy 8 said:


> That a sweet boat. I'll send Princey over.


...and it is a SWEEEET boat for sure.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Thought you guys would like to share the joy....
> 
> View attachment 269499


*NOT GUILTY* your Honor!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Hippos are nasty. Don't swim with them.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> *NOT GUILTY* your Honor!!!


We'll wait for the DNA results before letting you off...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> We'll wait for the DNA results before letting you off...


Whose gonna get some DNA from the perp? I vote for EZ.
All who vote for EZ, say eyeyaya.


----------



## Lazy 8

When was the last time you whacked a fish?
https://www.bladeforums.com/threads...intage-leather-weighted-fish-whacker.1598848/


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> We'll wait for the DNA results before letting you off...


Man...I hate when that happens!!! 
I can see it right now, someone is gonna end up bein a movie star by bein invited to the Maury Povich show.
Hope it's no one here on OGF. 
Especially...yours truly!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Whose gonna get some DNA from the perp? I vote for EZ.
> All who vote for EZ, say eyeyaya.


Eye..ya..ya..eye, 
EZ's the DNA bandetto.
They'll get his D..NA...you know,
He'll end up..on the Maury Povich show.
Eye..ya..ya..eye...


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Eye..ya..ya..eye,
> EZ's the DNA bandetto.
> They'll get his D..NA...you know,
> He'll end up..on the Maury Povich show.
> Eye..ya..ya..eye...


Or bobk


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Man...I hate when that happens!!!
> I can see it right now, someone is gonna end up bein a movie star by bein invited to the Maury Povich show.
> Hope it's no one here on OGF.
> Especially...yours truly!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


>


Think ima might wanna opt out of this DNA debut.
May have to plan a trip out of the country here shortly.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 269573


I vote endangered


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Think ima might wanna opt out of this DNA debut.
> May have to plan a trip out of the country here shortly.


Don’t be scared!!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Don’t be scared!!


Hmmm...at this stage of the game...not much scares me anymore.
EXCEPT THIS!


----------



## ezbite




----------



## fastwater




----------



## fastwater




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> View attachment 269731


just maybe I should say you are my father and if he pays us to come on his show and make fools of ourselves we wont have far to go and get paid for going there, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> just maybe I should say you are my father and if he pays us to come on his show and make fools of ourselves we wont have far to go and get paid for going there, LOL.
> sherman


That may just work uncle Sherm.
I know some 'good ole boys' that can hook us up with some 'almost' authentic paperwork...if'n ya know what I'ma meanin.
Think we'll make enough to get us a new boat?


----------



## Lazy 8

Take EZ with yall. Somebody has to do the DNA thingy.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Take EZ with yall. Somebody has to do the DNA thingy.


I think we ought to wait until bobk crops EZ's ears first before we go onto Maury. When EZ walks out onto the stage, them cropped ears will kinda take the attention off of Sherm and me.
Heck, they might even pay us just to get us outta there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm. Ya catching any?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> I think we ought to wait until bobk crops EZ's ears first before we go onto Maury. When EZ walks out onto the stage, them cropped ears will kinda take the attention off of Sherm and me.
> Heck, they might even pay us just to get us outta there.


I've got the tape. Just waiting on Susan to come over. I think he's scared.


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^

Think you might be right Bob.


----------



## scioto_alex

Hey, ear cropping, that's an idea. Have your earlobes cropped to Vulcan points and the fellas will probably leave you alone.

Probably. But if there are any fellas who are also trekkies, you'll have to peel them off of yourself.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Look out EZ!


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 269801
> Look out EZ!


Those look like elf ears. Like one of the little Keebler dudes. 
You might have to live in a hollowed out log.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm. Ya catching any?


we've been catching a few but nothing like getting limits every day. we've been running a mix of harnesses and spoons. but we had to run on the slow side because of the harnesses. tomorrow we are going to change things up a little. were going to run all spoons and speed up and just see if that helps. wish us luck.
sherman


----------



## ress

Get em!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> we've been catching a few but nothing like getting limits every day. we've been running a mix of harnesses and spoons. but we had to run on the slow side because of the harnesses. tomorrow we are going to change things up a little. were going to run all spoons and speed up and just see if that helps. wish us luck.
> sherman


yes!! we ran all spoons at 2.0 to 2.75 mph


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Looks like EZ BECAME..... the DNA.


----------



## Lazy 8

Where in the Sam Hill is everybody?



I love WV.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fishing,fishing ,fishing


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in the Sam Hill is everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> I love WV.


They don't play no sissy Polo in WV.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm...gonna be close to your house today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

at country classics marine ordering a new boat........picking up in late September i think


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> They don't play no sissy Polo in WV.


Yeah I know! Maybe they play it on 4 wheelers and then go in for a big arse steak?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yeah I know! Maybe they play it on 4 wheelers and then go in for a big arse steak?


Now that would be fun!
Can I get some butter fried hominy with that steak?


----------



## ress

That's good stuff right there!


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> That's good stuff right there!


If you're talkin bout the butter fried hominy...yes it is.
Love me a good grilled steak with sautéed onions, mushrooms and a side of butter fried hominy.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Now that would be fun!
> Can I get some butter fried hominy with that steak?


When you get on down into WV, a lot of the Mom & Pop joints will put grits on your breakfast plate whether you ordered them or not.


----------



## ress

Same in the Western end of South Carolina. Love them butter beans too!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> When you get on down into WV, a lot of the Mom & Pop joints will put grits on your breakfast plate whether you ordered them or not.


Yep!
Love me some good grits too!
My wife is not a 'grit' eater. So if the breakfast automatically comes with grits, I'm double happy. 
But IMO, butter fried hominy just goes good with anything for dinner.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 270073


What I feel like if I'm hard up for a cup of coffee and theres no place else close but a Starbucks.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm pretty sure I recognize Scioto_Alex, Burkcarp, and Lazy's voice in the video...I might be mistaken though...Can anybody confirm?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm pretty sure I recognize Scioto_Alex, Burkcarp, and Lazy's voice in the video...I might be mistaken though...Can anybody confirm?


I think I might have been on that boat. but when the snake attacked the side of the boat I was walkin on water out the other side, LOL. I didnt get stopped until I was through the next county. believe it or not but I had a bad encounter with a big copperhead when I was a kid and I've been deathly afraid of snakes ever since.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I've never had a bad experience with a snake. Reptiles are cool.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hate snakes!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I think I might have been on that boat. but when the snake attacked the side of the boat I was walkin on water out the other side, LOL. I didnt get stopped until I was through the next county. believe it or not but I had a bad encounter with a big copperhead when I was a kid and I've been deathly afraid of snakes ever since.
> sherman


I thought that one high pitched scream might have been you Sherm, but there was a lot of commotion especially when the snake got on the deck in the back....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> at country classics marine ordering a new boat........picking up in late September i think


Is that for Lazy?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> Is that for Lazy?


Maybe ST is feeling a little guilty for taking all that money??? That’s great that he wants to make it right.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hate snakes!


You and me both... My name is from catching too many "hammer handle pike" aka "snakes"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Is that for Lazy?


No but there will be a autograph seat for sherm


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> at country classics marine ordering a new boat........picking up in late September i think


you got real close to where I live. only about 20 to 25 miles to go and you could have had supper with us. we was both tired from the trip home so we ordered papa johns for supper. we had plenty left over you would have been welcome to eat with us. we didnt get home until sometime around 4:00 pm. wed got started at 10:10 am but had a flat tire on the trailer. don't know for sure but some type of metal in the tire.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you got real close to where I live. only about 20 to 25 miles to go and you could have had supper with us. we was both tired from the trip home so we ordered papa johns for supper. we had plenty left over you would have been welcome to eat with us. we didnt get home until sometime around 4:00 pm. wed got started at 10:10 am but had a flat tire on the trailer. don't know for sure but some type of metal in the tire.
> sherman


When I go back to pick her up I'll call if you pm me your #


----------



## Saugeye Tom

You have a autograph to see


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm pretty sure I recognize Scioto_Alex, Burkcarp, and Lazy's voice in the video...I might be mistaken though...Can anybody confirm?


I think I heard EZ in the background cussing saying something about he would shoot the snake but the sun had melted his Glock.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Maybe ST is feeling a little guilty for taking all that money??? That’s great that he wants to make it right.


Thanks for the heads up BC.
Hmmm...gettin my calculator out and adding two and two together, it does seem a bit strange that all my $ never turned up and now ST hits the lottery and went out and bought a new $50,000 boat with another $10grand in upgrades. 
Sure wished I woulda gradiated 6th grade so I could add faster.
I woulda been able to figure all this out on my own before now.
Just couldn't take a forth year of 6th grade again.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Thanks for the heads up BC.
> Hmmm...gettin my calculator out and adding two and two together, it does seem a bit strange that all my $ never turned up and now ST hits the lottery and went out and bought a new $50,000 boat with another $10grand in upgrades.
> Sure wished I woulda gradiated 6th grade so I could add faster.
> I woulda been able to figure all this out on my own before now.
> Just couldn't take a forth year of 6th grade again.


4th grade was the best 3 years of my life.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Is that for Lazy?


YEA BABY YEA!



Saugeye Tom said:


> No but there will be a autograph seat for sherm


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Thanks for the heads up BC.
> Hmmm...gettin my calculator out and adding two and two together, it does seem a bit strange that all my $ never turned up and now ST hits the lottery and went out and bought a new $50,000 boat with another $10grand in upgrades.
> Sure wished I woulda gradiated 6th grade so I could add faster.
> I woulda been able to figure all this out on my own before now.
> Just couldn't take a forth year of 6th grade again.


I thought ST took that money from Lazy??? If he took money from you also he might have to buy 2 boats....fastwa did you sell that boat company any of your patent pending glue?


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea BC, what you said. I want a seat in the boat too. I want the one behind the steering wheel and it's a gonna be embroidered, "LAZY 8's. 
ST took/kiped the money from me that I got from the Prince of Catmanaragua.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought ST took that money from Lazy??? If he took money from you also he might have to buy 2 boats....fastwa did you sell that boat company any of your patent pending glue?


Don't know which one of em got my $ BC.

All of a sudden ST buys himself a brand new high $ yacht complete with all the latest dodads.
And lazy all of a sudden remodeled his whole trailer including all the latest luxuries like indoor plumbin with a real gold handled flushin terlit. The terlit even has water that sprays up on your 'important parts' when your done doin yer business.

One thing you can take to the bank...yours truly never got his $.

Nope...didn't sell ma custom boat builden business.
Here's a prototype of our latest addition that we will debut at the next boat show. Will be taking orders on this invention of genius ingenuity at the show:









When ST sees this one, he'll be mad he didn't wait and invest in one of these instead of throwing his(or my) $ away on the one he did.


----------



## scioto_alex

A seat on the boat, huh?

I was once on a pontoon on Seneca with a bunch of tipsy preschool teachers singing and dancing and being buzzed. The school owner was at the controls. 

We were cruising along easy when one teacher told the operator, Floor it! She took the suggestion and with a completely deadpan expression, looked ahead and nailed the throttle. I wish I could record that memory, you would get a laugh out off it. 

The boat jumped and a heavy-set teacher fell into my lap. That wouldn't be too bad by itself but the seat was not secured to the deck so we both started going over backwards.

I kept us right side up but I'm here to warn you, watch out if you're on a boat with buzzed people.

I have more stories about that trip. Bait me.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> A seat on the boat, huh?
> 
> I was once on a pontoon on Seneca with a bunch of tipsy preschool teachers singing and dancing and being buzzed. The school owner was at the controls.
> 
> We were cruising along easy when one teacher told the operator, Floor it! She took the suggestion and with a completely deadpan expression, looked ahead and nailed the throttle. I wish I could record that memory, you would get a laugh out off it.
> 
> The boat jumped and a heavy-set teacher fell into my lap. That wouldn't be too bad by itself but the seat was not secured to the deck so we both started going over backwards.
> 
> I kept us right side up but I'm here to warn you, watch out if you're on a boat with buzzed people.
> 
> I have more stories about that trip. Bait me.


 Lets here more....I got a worm for ya...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I US


fastwater said:


> Don't know which one of em got my $ BC.
> 
> All of a sudden ST buys himself a brand new high $ yacht complete with all the latest dodads.
> And lazy all of a sudden remodeled his whole house including all the latest luxuries like indoor plumbin with a real gold handled flushin terlit. The terlit even has water that sprays up on your 'important parts' when your done doin yer business.
> 
> One thing you can take to the bank...yours truly never got his $.
> 
> Nope...didn't sell ma custom boat builden business.
> Here's a prototype of our latest addition that we will debut at the next boat show. Will be taking orders on this invention of genius ingenuity at the show:
> View attachment 270267
> 
> 
> When ST sees this one, he'll be mad he didn't wait and invest in one of these instead of throwing his(or my) $ away on the one he did.


USED THE LIFE INSURANCE MONEY


----------



## Snakecharmer

Can you buy a Synthetic Oil in a straight SAE30 ? Like to get it for a lawn tractor...


----------



## bruce

From ?


Saugeye Tom said:


> I US
> 
> USED THE LIFE INSURANCE MONEY


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> I US
> 
> USED THE LIFE INSURANCE MONEY


Who died??


----------



## sherman51

this is what 30 small walleye looks like.








this is what I look like with a smile and my old trusty boat.








this is my crew.








not bad for a bunch of rookies.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Looking good Mr. Brown! Those walleye will taste great.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Game Warden on the way.....as your new attorney........


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> this is what 30 small walleye looks like.
> View attachment 270351
> 
> this is what I look like with a smile and my old trusty boat.
> View attachment 270353
> 
> this is my crew.
> View attachment 270355
> 
> not bad for a bunch of rookies.
> sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bruce said:


> From ?


The last 12 walleye I ate


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 270359


Who is this


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 270359


It was cold out!


----------



## fastwater

Looks like you and the crew did good uncle Sherm. 
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is this


EZ?


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> EZ?


Psssss


----------



## scioto_alex

Snakecharmer said:


> Lets here more....I got a worm for ya...


Well, they managed to lock themselves out of the cabin, so it was up to me to go in through the kitchen window feet-first and open the place.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hey I'm starting a new business. Looking for some investors. Should be great for countries with a water shortage or maybe for campers trying to save on weight...What do you think?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Hey I'm starting a new business. Looking for some investors. Should be great for countries with a water shortage or maybe for campers trying to save on weight...What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 270429


IM IN !!! WE CAN SHIP IT OVER SEAS.....BUT IF THE BOAT SINKS WILL THE OCEAN LEVEL RISE??


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> IM IN !!! WE CAN SHIP IT OVER SEAS.....BUT IF THE BOAT SINKS WILL THE OCEAN LEVEL RISE??


Excellent point ST.
And something that will most likely have to be addressed before shipping overseas will be permitted.
Your 'out of the box' thinking is the very reason you have become the world renowned attorney that you have become.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> IM IN !!! WE CAN SHIP IT OVER SEAS.....BUT IF THE BOAT SINKS WILL THE OCEAN LEVEL RISE??


I'm thinking the level would go down as the dehydrated water absorbs the ocean water. Hmmm we may need to check with Lazy with his 4 years of third grade or was it three years of 4th grade. I know he's had some advanced schooling.

I'll accept your offer to join this endeavor!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

How about you Fastwawa? I need money to get my drywater idea going....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> How about you Fastwawa? I need money to get my drywater idea going....


Someone took all of his money....


----------



## sherman51

yeah sweetwater spent all his money for bail.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

From another thread, "She said I was so fine I could order from the dollar menu"

Heading to the DQ now.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> How about you Fastwawa? I need money to get my drywater idea going....





Burkcarp1 said:


> Someone took all of his money....





sherman51 said:


> yeah sweetwater spent all his money for bail.
> sherman


Snakecharmer,
BC and uncle Sherm are both correct.
Had to spend the last of the $ I had buried in the back yard gettin ST and buckeyecoastie out of the slammer.
Have had to sell plasma ever since just to get some beans and taters.
But I'll be alright till my ship comes in...or should I say, my Amber gets back here. Y'all remember her...ma tractor that I've got my life savings invested in. She'll be here sometime next month.
I'll fill ya all in when she arrives.

But that dry water idea is a humdinger for sure. And I'd be willing to bet a good investment. If I can scrape up the $, maybe I can buy a can for if'n ma we'll ever goes dry.
Will you autograph the can for me so when you get rich and famous I can have me some braggin rights bout it?


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> From another thread, "She said I was so fine I could order from the dollar menu"
> 
> Heading to the DQ now.


You are one smooth operator SA.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> From another thread, "She said I was so fine I could order from the dollar menu"
> 
> Heading to the DQ now.


You trying the $5 snack meal?


----------



## scioto_alex

Snakecharmer said:


> You trying the $5 snack meal?


 Oh yeah the Deluxe Cheeseburger. Linda wants one just about every day.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Oh yeah the Deluxe Cheeseburger. Linda wants one just about every day.


Oh.....I thought you were ordering something else...…(from the other thread)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> yeah sweetwater spent all his money for bail.
> sherman


I resemble that comment.....the cheeks in the Male as we speak


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> IM IN !!! WE CAN SHIP IT OVER SEAS.....BUT IF THE BOAT SINKS WILL THE OCEAN LEVEL RISE??


Dont want a global warming...wetting law suit


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Dont want a global warming...wetting law suit


Al gore will put a lawsuit on you guys. He needs money


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Al gore will put a lawsuit on you guys. He needs money


Not sceered of Goofy Gore one bit.
We got the one and only ST ESQ. Att. at Law on our side.


----------



## scioto_alex

Well if you want to talk about climate change, I'm in Columbus and there was a sheet of ice a mile thick here about 12,000 years ago.

More recently, Mark Twain said "Climate is what you expect. Weather is what you get."


----------



## sherman51

kinda like our fishing trip. got rained on one day, got wet coming in on another day, the only real good day we had was Friday, and then we fought 4'+ waves to get out and fish. we only run 8 mph going out but the lake laid down and we was able to run 23 mph coming in. the climate is constantly changing.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Right now I'm getting the slow steady rain that I've been wishing for. 

Yeah, climate change, it happens. There have been several ice ages and warm periods, it's gone back and forth.

Studying geology will blow your mind.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Weather has constantly changed since beginning of time.


----------



## ezbite

I'm going to win...


----------



## ezbite

Here kitty kitty kitty..


----------



## Burkcarp1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 270609
> I'm going to win...


Good luck!!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm thinking the level would go down as the dehydrated water absorbs the ocean water. Hmmm we may need to check with Lazy with his 4 years of third grade or was it three years of 4th grade. I know he's had some advanced schooling.
> 
> I'll accept your offer to join this endeavor!!!


Please let me know before you raise the levels of the oceans. I wanna make sure I have my skiff ready...
https://goo.gl/images/XZCaAq


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Sagging pants, you will NOT see me doing that. I hate that feeling of pants slipping down. I can't un-see some of the cracks ... enough said.

Give me a belt. I'll return the empty glass and get an article of clothing to go around my waist.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

This phone is smarter than me. I ain't no HighTeckRedneck.
When I see a pic, what do I press to get it to display as a pic and not text?


----------



## sherman51

cant help you with that. I still use my old faithful flip phone without a camera.
sherman


----------



## ress

Keep pushing things-you can't break it. Then after you figure it out try to remember how you did it. I'am no guru but once you remember the way it works it's really cool!


----------



## fastwater

Wish I knew lazy.
All my stuff is done on an iPad.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ok y'all, I'll keep trying. But if I don't get it right...BEAR WID ME!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Ok y'all, I'll keep trying. But if the purse don't match the shoes....BEAR WID ME!


Hmmm...I can see this possibly leading to the suspension of the author of this monumental thread...or threads closing.


----------



## ress

Don't LIKE this...................


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Don't LIKE this...................


Me either...pushin all them buttons, he's subject to launch some of them nuclear missiles lil Kimmie says he's done away with.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> cant help you with that. I still use my old faithful flip phone without a camera.
> sherman


ill be coming back your way at the end of September,,,,gonna buy your lunch unkie


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...I can see this possibly leading to the suspension of the author of this monumental thread...or threads closing.


Duly edited as to NOT...freak everybody out.


----------



## Lazy 8

This'll change things up. This man is amazing.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yes he is!
Really enjoyed that.


----------



## icebucketjohn

2x.....One Tough Dude


----------



## Lazy 8

He has a few movie type CD's out that really go further into detail with his thoughts. There's not a LAZY bone in his body. Of course if you were lazy in his shoes, you'd prolly die.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Sagging pants, you will NOT see me doing that. I hate that feeling of pants slipping down. I can't un-see some of the cracks ... enough said.
> 
> Give me a belt. I'll return the empty glass and get an article of clothing to go around my waist.


Here ya go Alex...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> He has a few movie type CD's out that really go further into detail with his thoughts. There's not a LAZY bone in his body. Of course if you were lazy in his shoes, you'd prolly die.


I had to take a nap after watching him. Man a lot of work to make a log cabin...


----------



## sherman51

hey guys remember the camper I bought a while back. well im still trying to get it registered here in Indiana. it seems it had a salvage title. the numbers for the trailer were faded bad. I had to get Indiana to issue new numbers. had to get a police check before I applied for the numbers. then I had to put the numbers on a metal plate and attach to camper then get a police report the numbers was on the trailer. then I had to apply for a title. I got the title and had to fill out this big form and send title and form in to apply for another title. well they sent the form back and wanted more info on the repairs made to the camper. I couldn't find anything that had been repaired. I just sent the form back with a note saying there was no damage to the camper. I hope that does it. I no longer have any way to contact the seller. if they send it back again i'll post on here and see if he answers.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'm severely depressed


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Empty hole


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Empty hole
> View attachment 270975


Did you get ur boat soLd?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Empty hole
> View attachment 270975


Hey, now your ol lady can park in the garage.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, now your ol lady can park in the garage.


Hell no


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did you get ur boat soLd?


Yes sir


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, now your ol lady can park in the garage.


Since she is recouping from major surgery, I think that is an excellent idea lazy.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Since she is recouping from major surgery, I think that is an excellent idea lazy.


Was this an old injury due to parking in the driveway and slipping on ice last winter?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Was this an old injury due to parking in the driveway and slipping on ice last winter?


I believe it was an injury that happened when she fell clear out at the curb at the end of the driveway.
You don't s'pose ST makes her park her car clear out on the street do you???
ST has a looong driveway and I bet that poor gal gets awfully tired carrying all the groceries clear from the street. Especially now that she uses a walker. 
I do think he told me he was gonna get her a basket for her walker and put it on for her B-Day though.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I believe it was an injury that happened when she fell clear out at the curb at the end of the driveway.
> You don't s'pose ST makes her park her car clear out on the street do you???
> ST has a looong driveway and I bet that poor girl gets awfully tired carrying all the groceries clear from the street. Especially now that she uses a walker.
> I do think he told me he was gonna get her a basket for her walker and put it on for her B-Day though.


He's a heck of a good guy. Always thinking about the little lady. Maybe he could put some winter treads or chains on her walker when it gets cold?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Was this an old injury due to parking in the driveway and slipping on ice last winter?


I think she fell into a garbage can..


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> I believe it was an injury that happened when she fell clear out at the curb at the end of the driveway.
> You don't s'pose ST makes her park her car clear out on the street do you???
> ST has a looong driveway and I bet that poor girl gets awfully tired carrying all the groceries clear from the street. Especially now that she uses a walker.
> I do think he told me he was gonna get her a basket for her walker and put it on for her B-Day though.


Nah I heard this was the walker he had in mind for the old lady...


----------



## ClevSteamer

Lol


----------



## sherman51

I think he has things out of order. god, family, country, boat. he has god, boat, country, family. and im not sure god doesn't go after boat. I just hope she knew what she was getting into when she got him.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Crap I tried to report to work today and I only lasted 15 minutes, even on a pain pill. I was breathing rapid with tears running down my face when I told the manager I was not fit to work.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> He's a heck of a good guy. Always thinking about the little lady. Maybe he could put some winter treads or chains on her walker when it gets cold?


He said somethin bout puttin an additional basket on the snowblower too. That way in the winter she can use it as her walker and clear the drive at the same time as she makes trips back and forth for the groceries. Said he wants to make sure she has a clear, stable path to walk on this winter.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I think she fell into a garbage can..


Or was it...'fell tryin to drag a 200lb trash can full of heavy yard waste down that looong driveway to the curb to be picked up'?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> I think she fell into a garbage can..


ding ding we have a winner


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I think he has things out of order. god, family, country, boat. he has god, boat, country, family. and im not sure god doesn't go after boat. I just hope she knew what she was getting into when she got him.
> sherman


she new...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> He said somethin bout puttin an additional basket on the snowblower too. That way in the winter she can use it as her walker and clear the drive at the same time as she makes trips back and forth for the groceries. Said he wants to make sure she has a clear, stable path to walk on this winter.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

even gots a cup holder im a good guy


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> even gots a cup holder im a good guy


With all those accessories she shouldn't be bitchin...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> ding ding we have a winner


That would have won you some money if you had the accident on tape. Any chance you can get the wifey to recreate for America's funniest videos?


----------



## Burkcarp1

I guess you could say ungrateful??


----------



## ezbite

*THEY MUST BE LOOKIN' FOR FASTWAWA.... HAHAHAHA!!*


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 271083
> 
> 
> *THEY MUST BE LOOKIN' FOR FASTWAWA.... HAHAHAHA!!*


Whatever it is, if they didn't catch me in the act...*I DIDNT DO IT!*


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Whatever it is, if they didn't catch me in the act...*I DIDNT DO IT!*


Probably sumthing Miz Puddin did But is blaming Fastwawa..


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 271033


I would try that but how would I get up if nobody came to help? LOL.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

its time for a derail. I use cannon ratcheting rod holders which has 5 up and down adjustments. well I bought a traxstech ratcheting holder which has 17 up and down adjustments. just going to see if its better. the cannon goes down with one hand where the traxstech takes both hands to put them down. well we'll soon see which one I like.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Or was it...'fell tryin to drag a 200lb trash can full of heavy yard waste down that looong driveway to the curb to be picked up'?


When Tommy tells the story, the trash container was full of fish heads.


----------



## scioto_alex

Home Depot garden department, torn bags of gravel, brooms and dustpans. Trash cans that weigh 80 or 100 pounds.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Probably sumthing Miz Puddin did But is blaming Fastwawa..


Yea...tha...tha...that's it!
Puddin did it!

They'll surely have ta use an extra,extra wide angle lens when they take her mugshot. Heck...they may have to take it in sections.


----------



## scioto_alex

They don't want you to smile for your driver's license picture. So a deputy registrar in Cleveland put up a picture of LeBron James in a Lakers uniform next to the camera.


----------



## sherman51

got the info I needed on the camper. now if they want more info i'll know what to tell them.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

that’s great!


sherman51 said:


> got the info I needed on the camper. now if they want more info i'll know what to tell them.
> sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I would try that but how would I get up if nobody came to help? LOL.
> sherman


She lay in the street for about 15 minutes


----------



## scioto_alex

Jonathan Winters on Carson. Of all the comics, he was maybe the most off the wall where you'd never know what he would say next.

He had ties to Gambier and Kenyon College. Supposedly he rode a bike down the central green one night, nude.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Crap I tried to report to work today and I only lasted 15 minutes, even on a pain pill. I was breathing rapid with tears running down my face when I told the manager I was not fit to work.


Alex, I hope you get better. You sound like your in a bad way. 
When I read your post it kinda reminded me if the guy who called onto work and told his boss he wouldn't be showing up. The boss said how come? The dude said, I got anal glaucoma. The boss said, ANAL GLACOMA? What do you mean? The dude said, I just can't see my arse coming in to work.


----------



## sherman51

me and a friend started getting drunk on a nice spring day. we knew we would never make it to work. we had his brother call in for us. my friend worked midnights and I worked days. well calling in for me wasnt enough. about 7:00 am my boss called and said the weather wasnt going to be nice like it was the day before and I might as well come on in to work. I told him I was sick (I was sick as any dog) and if he didnt believe me he could come over to my house and watch me puke, then I hung up.
sherman


----------



## ezbite

Where's lazeeeee


----------



## ress

Lordy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BONEFISH ????


----------



## Lazy 8

Black Crappie?


----------



## sherman51

its a hybrid cross between black crappie and a white sucker.
sherman


----------



## ezbite

Dio is doing well.. 58 pounds and not even 6 month old


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> Dio is doing well.. 58 pounds and not even 6 month old
> View attachment 271479


That's one beautiful dog.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> That's one beautiful dog.


Yes he is!!!
Can't wait to see if when bobk crops EZ's ear if that will improve EZ's looks as well.


----------



## Lazy 8

https://goo.gl/images/S6nrsx


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes he is!!!
> Can't wait to see if when bobk crops EZ's ear if that will improve EZ's looks as well.


I on the other hand cant wait to see him with his tail cropped, lol. ha ha ha ha.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 271571


Don't worry. Wait till your friends are about 80, they will pee when they see ya .


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Don't worry. Wait till your friends are about 80, they will pee when they see ya .


ain't that the truth.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey this thread was way down there. Everyone fishing ? Sleeping?working? Goofing off?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Yes he is!!!
> Can't wait to see if when bobk crops EZ's ear if that will improve EZ's looks as well.


Come on man. You can’t fix that mug.
The cropping will be for nothing but pleasure


----------



## ress

At work goofing off


----------



## sherman51

took my older brother up to the va clinic in Marion this morning. when he went to check in he was told they changed his appointment to the 13th. they said they mailed him a notice of the change but he never got any notice.
sherman


----------



## ress

Dang that sucks. Might want to called ahead from now on.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Don't worry. Wait till your friends are about 80, they will pee when they see ya .


It all Depends...


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Don't worry. Wait till your friends are about 80, they will pee when they see ya .


...and if they are very good friends maybe even more when they see ya:


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> It all Depends...


Last years vacation:


----------



## ress

That's just wrong!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Last years vacation:
> View attachment 271781


marked me for life, I'll never be the same.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ...and if they are very good friends maybe even more when they see ya:
> View attachment 271777


C'mon man, that's pretty crappy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Might be my problem...


----------



## scioto_alex

I have had a very strange week which has included hospital beds equipped with alarms to go off if you try to get out. More later; right now I'm on line at the library to get the phone number to call to pay my Internet bill so I can get on line at home again.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I have had a very strange week which has included hospital beds equipped with alarms to go off if you try to get out. More later; right now I'm on line at the library to get the phone number to call to pay my Internet bill so I can get on line at home again.


FOSR- are you in the hospital?


----------



## scioto_alex

I had an incident at work where I ended my shift and was walking out when I apparently fainted and fell face-down hard in the Paint department. My forehead got stitches. I have two black eyes with scars on my nose and forehead. I woke up on an ambulance stretcher as they were bundling me off to Mount Carmel West.

When you've had an episode like that, they don't let you get up and around, for fear of a repeat. So I was in beds equipped with alarms. I was hooked up to IV hoses and the kind of monitors where they stick the sensors onto your chest. I had frequent blood pressure and pulse checks. There were frequent blood draws, so now I look like I have junkie arms.

I was in two different brain scanners where they roll you into a loud, expensive-looking tube that spins and makes a lot of noise. I watched my heart beating live on an electrocardiogram. I ate bad food and wore the hospital gowns. 

When you need to pee but they don't trust you to walk, they hand you a jar right there in bed.

I was not at liberty to leave. It was like being a prisoner. Several times I wondered, Is this all a dream? Looking back, it seems like one, but I have supporting documentation.

By the time I got out, I looked awful. Black eyes, facial scars, four days of gray beard, and oily hair. They booked a cab for me but the forgotten chess piece was my van left behind in the store lot. So later I walked about 1.5 miles to go get it, and now I'm paying for that today.


----------



## ress

Dang!!! Sounds as if you had a heart issue. I've been in one of those cat scan things getting my heart scanned. Weird sounds come from that rig. Like they told me,, "Beats the alternative"!


----------



## scioto_alex

> Like they told me,, "Beats the alternative"!


Spinning in your grave?

They never did find anything obviously wrong with my brain or my heart.


----------



## sherman51

WOW! that sounds like you went through a rough time. I have blacked out a couple of times due to my blood pressure dropping to low because of some meds they had me on. (but I was lucky that I felt it coming and fell backwards) I didnt take them very long.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Spinning in your grave?
> 
> They never did find anything obviously wrong with my brain or my heart.


I heard when they looked at your brain pictures they didn't see anything......Just kidding. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Geez FOSR, take it easy brother. Were you all stressed out?
I'll pray for you.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 271895


That there's luxury, compared to a corncob.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> That there's luxury, compared to a corncob.


I agree back in the day we couldn’t afford anything like paper towels.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> That there's luxury, compared to a corncob.


I grew up with a outside toilet and used sears robuck for paper. much better than a corncob but that roll of paper towels would have looked like charmin ultra soft, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

FOSR,
Did they check your blood sugar level? I'm sure they did but just checking. I had an episode a several years ago in which I had been on the road for about three or four days not eating hardly anything at all. Just living on coffee and a few sweet snacks and junk I'd grab while fueling up.
Anyway, got home, slept for two days not eating anything. Woke up ,if I remember correctly, about 4am in the morning. Was either Christmas Day or New Years( don't remember) but I started prepping food for the family coming over for the holiday.
Made glaze for ham...mixed sauce up for candied yams etc. Tasting as I went, I'm again eating sweets.
Bottom line was, at about 12 noon, in front of kids,Gkids and all...it was lights out time. Knew I was gonna go down so tried to make it to the bedroom. Went down in front of bedroom door.
Woke up to daughter-n-law that's a nurse forcing me to drink orange juice with sugar mixed in it.
I get to the ER and they take my blood suger level. I was getting ready to go into a coma and didn't even know it.
Actually, the dr told me that with with sugar levels, Dr's can't tell if someone is having a stroke or blood sugar issues until certain tests are done. Also, sugar coma can lead to some of the same lasting affects as a stroke. Including paralysis.

Moral of the story...I hadn't been eating right for several days.
Pancreas had no insulin stored so it could not release sugar into my bloodstream at a metered pace. When I ate the sweets that morning, my body called for sugar in my blood so the pancreas following strict orders processed those sweets dumping all that sugar straight into my bloodstream overloading my system and...lights out!
So, was told we need to eat something about every two hours or so to keep our pancreas properly supplied so it can meter sugar into our blood stream as needed.


----------



## scioto_alex

Years ago I had pancreatitis, it was the worst pain of my life.


----------



## G.lock

Lazy 8 said:


> That there's luxury, compared to a corncob.


a corncob is luxury compared to leaves! Just DONT pick the ones that grow in three's!!


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> a corncob is luxury compared to leaves! Just DONT pick the ones that grow in three's!!


been there done that, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

A girlfriend and I got nailed by poison ivy when we were doing something that did not involve clothing, up at Delaware. The thing was, it was a warm day early in the season and the leaves weren't fully out yet; they just looked like green spikes.

Delaware has excellent poison ivy.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> A girlfriend and I got nailed by poison ivy when we were doing something that did not involve clothing, up at Delaware. The thing was, it was a warm day early in the season and the leaves weren't fully out yet; they just looked like green spikes.
> 
> Delaware has excellent poison ivy.


Hmmm...were you two the ones at Alum Creek Res. I saw on the bank years ago as I was bass fishing from my boat that has left images that has scarred me for life? 

If so, I may have to get in touch with my world renowned attorney...the notorious ST Esq. and discuss a potential pain and suffering claim against you.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...were you two the ones at Alum Creek Res. I saw on the bank years ago as I was bass fishing from my boat that has left images that has scarred me for life?
> 
> If so, I may have to get in touch with my world renowned attorney...the notorious ST Esq. and discuss a potential pain and suffering claim against you.


I'm here...we need video's.....pictures, alex..a little help???


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm here...we need video's.....pictures, alex..a little help???


Be careful what you ask for.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Be careful what you ask for.....
> View attachment 271985


Where the hell did that come from....you saved it.....


----------



## Snakecharmer

I was working on my bike....Ready to roll now!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Where the hell did that come from....you saved it.....


No wonder Fastwawa was scarred for life.........


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> No wonder Fastwawa was scarred for life.........


Muhahaha choked on my bud light


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...were you two the ones at Alum Creek Res. I saw on the bank years ago as I was bass fishing from my boat that has left images that has scarred me for life?
> 
> If so, I may have to get in touch with my world renowned attorney...the notorious ST Esq. and discuss a potential pain and suffering claim against you.


You know, come to think of it, I think I saw them 2 J-Birds also.
Tom, you've got a double barrel case.
And Snakey, did you notice I refused to "like" the pic of your girlfriend? I think too many people been touching that with 10 foot Ugly Sticks.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Be careful what you ask for.....
> View attachment 271985


I see puddin's been taking more glamor shots again.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I was working on my bike....Ready to roll now!
> 
> View attachment 271987


I've put together a few scooters in my time but gotta say that one there is a pure art work.


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Be careful what you ask for.....
> View attachment 271985


I just choked on my coffee! Wife says, you all right? Yeah, but these guys are not!!!!


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Be careful what you ask for.....
> View attachment 271985





Saugeye Tom said:


> Where the hell did that come from....you saved it.....


you took the words right out of my mouth. bout spilled my coffee when I seen this.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> You know, come to think of it, I think I saw them 2 J-Birds also.
> Tom, you've got a double barrel case.
> And Snakey, did you notice I refused to "like" the pic of your girlfriend? I think too many people been touching that with 10 foot Ugly Sticks.


Not my GF but I thought it was the girl Alec was tapping in the poison ivy patch...


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Not my GF but I thought it was the girl Alec was tapping in the poison ivy patch...


You guys don't s'pose all 'that' is what put SA in the hospital do ya?


----------



## scioto_alex

One little follow-up thing about the hospital, when you're discharged they give you your personal belongings in a bag. I went through mine and found one of their heart monitors which is one of those things that plugs into the electrodes they stick on your chest. 

I figured that a Sunday morning would be the quietest time on the road so I ran it back down there.


----------



## ress

You sure it's not a monitor they told you to wear for 24 hrs and push the button if you feel something rumble in your chest?


----------



## scioto_alex

Yes I'm sure, there were no wires.

That whole episode was a blur of dream and reality. I found my glasses but I didn't recognize them because the black frames had faded to pale blue. That wasn't real but the nurses convinced me that all of them were indeed real.

I felt like a prisoner. This leaves me wondering what legal standing "doctor's orders" have. Does a doctor have legal authority to hold you against your will? I wanted to walk home, hospital gown billowing in the breeze. I probably would not have made it far. Then the emergency room crew would have said Oh, you again ...


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Yes I'm sure, there were no wires.
> 
> That whole episode was a blur of dream and reality. I found my glasses but I didn't recognize them because the black frames had faded to pale blue. That wasn't real but the nurses convinced me that all of them were indeed real.
> 
> I felt like a prisoner. This leaves me wondering what legal standing "doctor's orders" have. Does a doctor have legal authority to hold you against your will? I wanted to walk home, hospital gown billowing in the breeze. I probably would not have made it far. Then the emergency room crew would have said Oh, you again ...


So have you made an appointment with a Dr. for follow up testing or at minimum a complete physical?


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Yes I'm sure, there were no wires.
> 
> That whole episode was a blur of dream and reality. I found my glasses but I didn't recognize them because the black frames had faded to pale blue. That wasn't real but the nurses convinced me that all of them were indeed real.
> 
> I felt like a prisoner. This leaves me wondering what legal standing "doctor's orders" have. Does a doctor have legal authority to hold you against your will? I wanted to walk home, hospital gown billowing in the breeze. I probably would not have made it far. Then the emergency room crew would have said Oh, you again ...


Can you imagine the feeling of being locked up in a mental hospital knowing you're sane but unable to prove it... YIKES...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Yes I'm sure, there were no wires.
> 
> That whole episode was a blur of dream and reality. I found my glasses but I didn't recognize them because the black frames had faded to pale blue. That wasn't real but the nurses convinced me that all of them were indeed real.
> 
> I felt like a prisoner. This leaves me wondering what legal standing "doctor's orders" have. Does a doctor have legal authority to hold you against your will? I wanted to walk home, hospital gown billowing in the breeze. I probably would not have made it far. Then the emergency room crew would have said Oh, you again ...


when I first got out of surgery when they replaced my heart valve I was on pain meds and thought the nurse wanted to kill me. I tried and tried to get my oldest son to stick her with a knife. glad she wasnt really trying to kill me.

my older brother almost died and they had him in the hospital. after a few days of trying to get him in a rehab place they hadn't had any luck. he told them he wanted to go home. they said he couldn't leave the hospital. but he said he was leaving with or without there consent. so after a few min utes they let him sign his self out. no they couldn't force him to stay.
sherman


----------



## ezbite

lets just say my bait wasn't the only thing stinkin' on Mosquito lake last night...


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> View attachment 272133
> 
> 
> lets just say my bait wasn't the only thing stinkin' on Mosquito lake last night...


Hey EZ, get a skunk to pee on your hot dog. Bet that'd catch one.


----------



## Lazy 8

Does a doctor have legal authority to hold you against your will?


Maybe if you don't have a living will?


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey EZ, get a skunk to pee on your hot dog. Bet that'd catch one.


hot dogs weren't so hot either... we tried em


----------



## Burkcarp1

ezbite said:


> hot dogs weren't so hot either... we tried em


You said you were going to win. What did you win?


----------



## ezbite

Burkcarp1 said:


> You said you were going to win. What did you win?


I saw many shooting stars


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Does a doctor have legal authority to hold you against your will?
> 
> 
> Maybe if you don't have a living will?


The term would be AMA. Against Medical Advice. Any insurance policy would be negated.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ezbite said:


> I saw many shooting stars


Hmmm...you saw a bunch of shooting stars.. I wasn’t aware that you could buy those?.. Never heard of a prize like that given away at a fishing tournament.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> The term would be AMA. Against Medical Advice. Any insurance policy would be negated.


my brother has medicare and he was told they might not pay off if he sighed his self out against doctors advice.


----------



## ress

Wonder why so many members can't remember to include their location when posting an item on the Market Place forum?


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Wonder why so many members can't remember to include their location when posting an item on the Market Place forum?


Especially on items too big to ship...…...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> The term would be AMA. Against Medical Advice. Any insurance policy would be negated.


I think AMA stands for the American Money Association.


----------



## Workingman

Just like an insurance company! You try to save them a little money by checking out early and that's the thanks you get!!!?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Is this you lazy? The juice from the fence gave you a little lift....


----------



## ress

Workingman said:


> Just like an insurance company! You try to save them a little money by checking out early and that's the thanks you get!!!?


Chances are you'll be back for care that they will get a bill for.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Wonder why so many members can't remember to include their location when posting an item on the Market Place forum?


I don't think location is necessary when the seller offers shipping. but I've seen a lot of listings shipped for such and such money. and somebody asks for location. but maybe they thing the price will come down if they do pick up. but with that being said the rules say location to be given.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Out front they're replacing the sidewalks at the corners, probably putting in ramps. They are making every noise known to Man out there, trucks and bobcats and jackhammers and concrete saws. They started at 7:15, no sleeping in today


----------



## Burkcarp1

Who all is hunting out of state this year?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Is this you lazy? The juice from the fence gave you a little lift....


Yes it was, and due to swelling, I had to go home and put some ice on the area. My lovely wife called me numb mu!s.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Out front they're replacing the sidewalks at the corners, probably putting in ramps. They are making every noise known to Man out there, trucks and bobcats and jackhammers and concrete saws. They started at 7:15, no sleeping in today


Since you are up bright and early, maybe it would be a good day to make that follow-up Dr's appt. to see what's going on with you if'n you haven't already.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes it was, and due to swelling, I had to go home and put some ice on the area. My lovely wife called me numb nu!s.


^^^^^^


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Who all is hunting out of state this year?


A few in our group has talked about a trip to Ky but nothing set in stone yet.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> A few in our group has talked about a trip to Ky but nothing set in stone yet.


I might be interested if I can arrange my doctor appointments at the time. what time of yr are you planning to make the trip?
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I might be interested if I can arrange my doctor appointments at the time. what time of yr are you planning to make the trip?
> sherman


Don't know uncle Sherm.
One of the guys in our hunting group has an X brother-n-law with some property there that he has mentioned a couple times about getting with him and us hunting there. Buddy said it shouldn't be a problem. But it really hasn't went any further than that. we actually talked a bit about it last year as well. We are all planning on getting together for a shoot in the next 2-3 wks and hopefully this will be discussed. If that happens, I will let you know.
PS. If things pan out and we go, Would love to have you on the trip.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Don't know uncle Sherm.
> One of the guys in our hunting group has an X brother-n-law with some property there that he has mentioned a couple times about getting with him and us hunting there. Buddy said it shouldn't be a problem. But it really hasn't went any further than that. we actually talked a bit about it last year as well. We are all planning on getting together for a shoot in the next 2-3 wks and hopefully this will be discussed. If that happens, I will let you know.
> PS. If things pan out and we go, Would love to have you on the trip.


don't worry about it. after giving it more thought I've decided I better not go. my health still ain't the best. if I would happen to get one I would have to depend on someone else to get it out for me. it takes everything I've got to get up in a tree and climb down and field dress the deer. I don't want to be that kind of burden on guys I don't even know. but for a few minutes I was raring to go.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> don't worry about it. after giving it more thought I've decided I better not go. my health still ain't the best. if I would happen to get one I would have to depend on someone else to get it out for me. it takes everything I've got to get up in a tree and climb down and field dress the deer. I don't want to be that kind of burden on guys I don't even know. but for a few minutes I was raring to go.
> sherman


Still gonna give ya a shout if we end up making plans to go.
Just haven't talked with the guys and made any definite plans yet.
And you wouldnt be a burden what so ever. This group of guys isn't like that at all. Nor would you have to worry about field dressing or dragging a deer out. Now if you want to climb a tree...that one would be on you. Since it would most likely be gun season, I don't look for any of us to be climbing any.
But I'm gonna let you know if we do make plans to go or not. Will most likely depend on if guys can get off work or not and how much vacation time they've used this year. I know they will be taking time off for shotgun and MLer season here.
We'll see what happens...


----------



## ezbite

Just so ya know.. I spent a good part of my life launching F-14 tomcats off a flight deck called the John F Kennedy..


----------



## ezbite

ezbite said:


> Just so ya know.. I spent a good part of my life launching F-14 tomcats off a flight deck called the John F Kennedy..


Which I consider theee greatest fighter jet ever


----------



## ezbite

I was late for the moving wall and I'm sorry


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite

64 to 82 means something to me


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> Just so ya know.. I spent a good part of my life launching F-14 tomcats off a flight deck called the John F Kennedy..


My time was spent in a truck guarding nukes.....


----------



## ress

Good stuff guys. Wish i had joined in 1978.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> Just so ya know.. I spent a good part of my life launching F-14 tomcats off a flight deck called the John F Kennedy..


spent some time working on f-4's then they gave our planes to a squadron out in Yuma. then I worked on a-4 and helped put our 1st av-8a together. then I worked on them and the a-4. then they sent me overseas and I worked on helo's. I was a metal smith and worked on the structure.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Just so ya know.. I spent a good part of my life launching F-14 tomcats off a flight deck called the John F Kennedy..


Thank You all for your service. 
I am indebted to every one of you.
EZ, that does NOT mean you get a pass for being a Glock fan.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Thank You all for your service.
> I am indebted to every one of you.
> EZ, that does NOT mean you get a pass for being a Glock fan.


hey, do the deer in kuntukie speak with a accent?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> hey, do the deer in kuntukie speak with a accent?


Nope!
Not to people that are from kuntukie.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> hey, do the deer in kuntukie speak with a accent?


Yup. They'd prolly tell you, miss me again you flatlander an I'm a gonna gore ya.


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> Just so ya know.. I spent a good part of my life launching F-14 tomcats off a flight deck called the John F Kennedy..


That's pretty cool. Your new nickname is Tomcat.
It has been spoken.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> That's pretty cool. Your new nickname is Tomcat.
> It has been spoken.


How bout 'the EZ Tomcat'.


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup. They'd prolly tell you, miss me again you flatlander an I'm a gonna gore ya.


I like to call you shorehuggers land lubber


----------



## ezbite

Plus Jessie is hot.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup. They'd prolly tell you, miss me again you flatlander an I'm a gonna gore ya.


made me think of a dirty joke about a guy that went bear hunting in Michigan and kept missing. cant post it as they would lock this thread fast.
sherman


----------



## ezbite

sherman51 said:


> spent some time working on f-4's then they gave our planes to a squadron out in Yuma. then I worked on a-4 and helped put our 1st av-8a together. then I worked on them and the a-4. then they sent me overseas and I worked on helo's. I was a metal smith and worked on the structure.
> sherman


Launched a few F-4's in my day too. The phantom..


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> Launched a few F-4's in my day too. The phantom..


'im kinda like you. I had and still have a lot of respect for the f-4. loved working on them. it would have been something to have launched them off of a ship. 
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 272443


haven't given it much thought. but i'll have to remember that, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

My father went back to his old home town, Kretinga Lithuania. He was looking at the house he grew up in, and the owner barked at him, What are you looking at? Dad said he grew up there and the guy said Nonsense, he'd lived there for 40 years. Dad pointed to the corner of the yard and said, the outhouse used to be over there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Our old homestead down in southern WV, which was at the head of the holler, is now a mall.


----------



## Lazy 8

As a matter of fact, this is where we had our garden and no, we didn't make a boatload of monies selling the property. We sold many, many moons ago.
So sad.
https://visitmercercounty.com/company/mercer-mall/
I just took myself a big ol trip down memory lane. Life was so simple back then.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> As a matter of fact, this is where we had our garden and no, we didn't make a boatload of monies selling the property. We sold many, many moons ago.
> So sad.
> https://visitmercercounty.com/company/mercer-mall/
> I just took myself a big ol trip down memory lane. Life was so simple back then.


Hmmm...I'm wonderin if some of those small grassy patches in the mall parking lot still have some of them old homegrown heirloom seeds that pop up in them every now and again.


----------



## sherman51

the old home place in tn is all grown up and the house is falling down. the outside toilet has already fell to the ground. as much as I hated going to the outhouse and using a sears robuck book for paper on those cold winter nights I still have a lot of fond memories of that old homestead.
sherman


----------



## ress

I grew up in old drafty farm houses. We moved around back in those days (60's). Dad farmed part time and out of the 3 houses that we lived in only one still stands. The other 2 have newer houses built on the lots. I can still see the rock pile in the back fence line that I dumped the rocks on while driving the WD 45. I was 6 and 7 yrs old then!


----------



## Snakecharmer

My daughter was shopping at a ski shop and got me the most amazing safety kit.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I was waiting for Lazy's sheep to come out of the bag next.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> I was waiting for Lazy's sheep to come out of the bag next.


He has them well hidden


----------



## Lazy 8

Sounds to me like y'all wanna bag some of my sheep? I knew you'd come around.


----------



## fastwater

Andy wanted that chicken.


----------



## Lazy 8

You mean, the one that crossed the road?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> You mean, the one that crossed the road?


why did the chicken cross the road??

because the rooster crossed first, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> You mean, the one that crossed the road?


Watching that video and seeing how Andys eyes lit up when he saw that chicken, I don't think it would matter to him whether it was the one that crossed the road or not. He now just wants that survival kit cause it's got the chicken in it. 

Warning...very long story...enter at your own risk...
Today(a bit more than yesterday...and the day before), I feel like a moron and am quit frustrated with myself.
You see, for the last couple of weeks, I have been doing a lot of shooting with an inline muzzle loader that I've had for about 15 years that has always had the accuracy way better than the shooter(yours truly) is capable of. Off the bench with the load that was worked up many years ago, Cloverleafing at 100yds and shooting out to 250yds @ minute of deer groups was surprisingly well and something this rifle was capable of all day long.

Doing a bit of load changing and switching to a different sabot/bullet combo, I obviously had to fine tune my zero. That process started out very well and within about six shots was very close to where I wanted to be. Grouping well at 100yds, I just needed to raise the group about another inch and I was there. Before I could finish dialing rifle in with complete satisfaction, due to darkness, I had to stop for the day.

It rained the next couple days so I cleaned rifle very well insuring both barrel and breech plug(it's flash hole and flash channel) were spotless.

Finally got out, set up and figured within 4-5 shots, I would be ready to see how things were at longer yardage.
All was well with the first couple shots. Dead bullseye...both touching. Made scope adjustment figuring this shot would be the magic mark which would be my preferred POI of 3/4-1" high @100'.
Loaded her up, made the next shot and was about 4"s at about 5oclock from the bull.
Accessing how shot felt, I felt comfortable and thought I held on target.
Accessing loading technique...felt everything was as always with swabbing between shots and same pressure used to seat bullet.
But knowing me and knowing that at times, I'm prone to jerking the trigger rather than squeezing, I loaded her up again.
This shot was dead where I wanted it...3/4" high.
Okay,flier was my fault...shoot two more and I'm ready to move out to 150's.
Next shot, about 6"s out @ 9oclock.
Are you kidding me?
I'm now convinced something has gone haywire and it's time to start finding out what's happening
First check was to pull breech plug and make sure it was clean. Ran 1/8 drill bit in flash channel and a 1/32 drill bit in the flash hole.
Since this is the original breech plug with many rounds through it, inspected it very well for any flame cutting. Did not find any but did find one of the gas compression rings on the end of the breech plug (Encore Pro Hunter style) broken. Looking at the powder residue around where the primer sets as well as on the face of the firing pin area that I had not noticed being that bad before, surely this broken ring was allowing blow by and causing accuracy to be all over the place.
There was another area I wanted to check and that was the hinge pin where the rifle actually pivots while breaking open. Though I could not feel any side to side or up and down movement when bbl was closed and locked up, I have noticed that when opening rifle that the bbl fell very freely rather than having any resistance.
Thinking pin or holes may be worn, I used a micrometer and hole gauge measuring them and they seemed to be fine.
Sooo...Replaced breech plug assembly with new one and ordered new rings for old BP from TC. While talking to TC, I decided to get one of their new fangled adjustable hinge pins as well. In theory, you can installed this hinge pin and on one end the pin is slotted length wise. There is a threaded hole in that end of the pin with a set screw threaded into the hole. You put the pin through receiver and bbl and then run set screw in on the pin until there is some resistance when opening rifle.
I get my new breech plug in and installed my new adjustable hinge pin that is surely gonna make this rifle capable of peeling a fly off a cow patty at 300's, further increasing the rifle's accuracy that at one,again, more accurate than the shooter was.
While I was at it, I checked the screws on the scope rings and clamps to insure they were tight. They were tight so it was now time to finally finish this task that was turning into a project.
Set up and shoot...out about 2"s at about 10oclock.
Swab, load shoot...out about 4"s at about 12oclock.
Third shot, out about 4"s at 2oclock.

At this point, with no grouping at all, I was on the aggravated side. I have learned over the years that when I get this way, in order to keep expenses down, it's best I just walk away for a bit to cool down and regroup. I think being married for many years and having children has helped with this most valuable learning curve.

With rifle setting out in front of the garage on the bench where I was shooting from, and me sitting on the front porch keeping distance between us, while staring at the rifle while giving it a good cussing and visualizing wrapping it around the tree just beyond where it set, I was going through everything I had done step by step.
What else could be wrong?
What have I overlooked???
Even questioning my shooting techniques and going over the proper ways of shooting off sand bags...sand bag placement under the rifle forearm, holding techniques etc.

I decided that I could not trust myself to mess with the rifle anymore right then. I decided to cut the grass. All the while I'm cutting, I'm thinking.
Mentally listing everything I had done and what else I could possibly do...
...it came to me...
...the only thing I have not done was check the scope base to make sure it was tight on the bbl. I had thought about doing this earlier and even tried moving scope to see if I could see movement but couldn't see any. Lame reason for not using tool to check these screws is you have to remove the scope to do so.
This was something I should have done much earlier and to make matters worse...I knew I should have.
So I get off the mower, go over and pull scope off. Using the torqs bit alone in fingers without putting bit in driver, I could literally remove these four screws. They had become only finger tight over the years even though when they were first installed, there was blue loctite put on the threads.
As I sat there, though I was glad to have found out what was happening, I felt like a total moron cause I know this is something that I should of done way prior that could have eliminated much aggravation and senseless screwing around. 
FWIW, she's back to tack driving once again at 100's but due to more rain I have not been able to stretch her out anymore...soon come!


----------



## Lazy 8

Dang Fastwawa, I think you are one with that rifle and I think I need a nap.
You'd better fill the freezer this hunting season. You might wanna consider putting some salt in your loads.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang Fastwawa, I think you are one with that rifle and I think I need a nap.
> You'd better fill the freezer this hunting season. You might wanna consider putting some salt in your loads.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Watching that video and seeing how Andys eyes lit up when he saw that chicken, I don't think it would matter to him whether it was the one that crossed the road or not. He now just wants that survival kit cause it's got the chicken in it.
> 
> Warning...very long story...enter at your own risk...
> Today(a bit more than yesterday...and the day before), I feel like a moron and am quit frustrated with myself.
> You see, for the last couple of weeks, I have been doing a lot of shooting with an inline muzzle loader that I've had for about 15 years that has always had the accuracy way better than the shooter(yours truly) is capable of. Off the bench with the load that was worked up many years ago, Cloverleafing at 100yds and shooting out to 250yds @ minute of deer groups was surprisingly well and something this rifle was capable of all day long.
> 
> Doing a bit of load changing and switching to a different sabot/bullet combo, I obviously had to fine tune my zero. That process started out very well and within about six shots was very close to where I wanted to be. Grouping well at 100yds, I just needed to raise the group about another inch and I was there. Before I could finish dialing rifle in with complete satisfaction, due to darkness, I had to stop for the day.
> 
> It rained the next couple days so I cleaned rifle very well insuring both barrel and breech plug(it's flash hole and flash channel) were spotless.
> 
> Finally got out, set up and figured within 4-5 shots, I would be ready to see how things were at longer yardage.
> All was well with the first couple shots. Dead bullseye...both touching. Made scope adjustment figuring this shot would be the magic mark which would be my preferred POI of 3/4-1" high @100'.
> Loaded her up, made the next shot and was about 4"s at about 5oclock from the bull.
> Accessing how shot felt, I felt comfortable and thought I held on target.
> Accessing loading technique...felt everything was as always with swabbing between shots and same pressure used to seat bullet.
> But knowing me and knowing that at times, I'm prone to jerking the trigger rather than squeezing, I loaded her up again.
> This shot was dead where I wanted it...3/4" high.
> Okay,flier was my fault...shoot two more and I'm ready to move out to 150's.
> Next shot, about 6"s out @ 9oclock.
> Are you kidding me?
> I'm now convinced something has gone haywire and it's time to start finding out what's happening
> First check was to pull breech plug and make sure it was clean. Ran 1/8 drill bit in flash channel and a 1/32 drill bit in the flash hole.
> Since this is the original breech plug with many rounds through it, inspected it very well for any flame cutting. Did not find any but did find one of the gas compression rings on the end of the breech plug (Encore Pro Hunter style) broken. Looking at the powder residue around where the primer sets as well as on the face of the firing pin area that I had not noticed being that bad before, surely this broken ring was allowing blow by and causing accuracy to be all over the place.
> There was another area I wanted to check and that was the hinge pin where the rifle actually pivots while breaking open. Though I could not feel any side to side or up and down movement when bbl was closed and locked up, I have noticed that when opening rifle that the bbl fell very freely rather than having any resistance.
> Thinking pin or holes may be worn, I used a micrometer and hole gauge measuring them and they seemed to be fine.
> Sooo...Replaced breech plug assembly with new one and ordered new rings for old BP from TC. While talking to TC, I decided to get one of their new fangled adjustable hinge pins as well. In theory, you can installed this hinge pin and on one end the pin is slotted length wise. There is a threaded hole in that end of the pin with a set screw threaded into the hole. You put the pin through receiver and bbl and then run set screw in on the pin until there is some resistance when opening rifle.
> I get my new breech plug in and installed my new adjustable hinge pin that is surely gonna make this rifle capable of peeling a fly off a cow patty at 300's, further increasing the rifle's accuracy that at one,again, more accurate than the shooter was.
> While I was at it, I checked the screws on the scope rings and clamps to insure they were tight. They were tight so it was now time to finally finish this task that was turning into a project.
> Set up and shoot...out about 2"s at about 10oclock.
> Swab, load shoot...out about 4"s at about 12oclock.
> Third shot, out about 4"s at 2oclock.
> 
> At this point, with no grouping at all, I was on the aggravated side. I have learned over the years that when I get this way, in order to keep expenses down, it's best I just walk away for a bit to cool down and regroup. I think being married for many years and having children has helped with this most valuable learning curve.
> 
> With rifle setting out in front of the garage on the bench where I was shooting from, and me sitting on the front porch keeping distance between us, while staring at the rifle while giving it a good cussing and visualizing wrapping it around the tree just beyond where it set, I was going through everything I had done step by step.
> What else could be wrong?
> What have I overlooked???
> Even questioning my shooting techniques and going over the proper ways of shooting off sand bags...sand bag placement under the rifle forearm, holding techniques etc.
> 
> I decided that I could not trust myself to mess with the rifle anymore right then. I decided to cut the grass. All the while I'm cutting, I'm thinking.
> Mentally listing everything I had done and what else I could possibly do...
> ...it came to me...
> ...the only thing I have not done was check the scope base to make sure it was tight on the bbl. I had thought about doing this earlier and even tried moving scope to see if I could see movement but couldn't see any. Lame reason for not using tool to check these screws is you have to remove the scope to do so.
> This was something I should have done much earlier and to make matters worse...I knew I should have.
> So I get off the mower, go over and pull scope off. Using the torqs bit alone in fingers without putting bit in driver, I could literally remove these four screws. They had become only finger tight over the years even though when they were first installed, there was blue loctite put on the threads.
> As I sat there, though I was glad to have found out what was happening, I felt like a total moron cause I know this is something that I should of done way prior that could have eliminated much aggravation and senseless screwing around.
> FWIW, she's back to tack driving once again at 100's but due to more rain I have not been able to stretch her out anymore...soon come!


STACY.....MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HARD LESSON


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> STACY.....MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HARD LESSON


Yes is was ST.
Just shook my head when I saw the loose screws.
Been cussing myself every since.
Have you checked out the LSC thread in the out of state site?
Backwater is needing some advice.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes is was ST.
> Just shook my head when I saw the loose screws.
> Been cussing myself every since.
> Have you checked out the LSC thread in the out of state site?
> Backwater is needing some advice.


Yes. PMS were sent..didn't want to bore anyone


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes. PMS were sent..didn't want to bore anyone


You are a good man ST.
Don't care what lazy says about ya.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Who is lazy


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is lazy


you probably know him better as SHEEP MAN.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I always heard jealousy is the best form of flattery.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I always heard jealousy is the best form of flattery.


you should feel very flattered. why is everybody always picking on me. if were picking on you its giving one of us a break, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ezbite

Oh that pope


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang Fastwawa, I think you are one with that rifle and I think I need a nap.
> You'd better fill the freezer this hunting season. You might wanna consider putting some salt in your loads.


Pics of the shoulder please


----------



## scioto_alex

Get me started about people with shopping carts. Oh, you did.

Almost everyone pushing a cart has very poor "situational awareness" which means they're not paying attention to what is happening or could soon happen around them. They stop next to floor displays so they block the aisle and they blow around corners without anticipating that someone might be there. The equivalent of doing that with a car would be sitting and steering around blind corners from the back bumper.

I don't push shopping carts; I lead them by the nose like ponies. That way, I approach a corner eyes-first, and I can stop if there's a conflict. I'll stop like a train and watch their whole rig roll out into my path before they even realize that I'm there.

The award for Most Clueless In A Store has to go to little kids maybe five years old or younger, in the winter, when they have hoods up. They have absolutely no anticipation that anything could be coming up behind them, and they're prone to running to the side for candy or something. Again with the brakes.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Pics of the shoulder please


You had to go there didn't you???
Put about 30rds through her yesterday a shoulder is feeling it today.
Not mad that it's supposed to rain for a couple days to give shoulder a rest. Then gonna take her down to a buddy of mines place first dry day and stretch things out a bit.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

thought my son and my grandson and I was going to get to make another weekend trip back up to erie but my son had to work sat. he's on 10 hrs a day 6 days for awhile. so any hopes of going back up have been quashed.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> thought my son and my grandson and I was going to get to make another weekend trip back up to erie but my son had to work sat. he's on 10 hrs a day 6 days for awhile. so any hopes of going back up have been quashed.
> sherman


That’s too bad but the lake was rough this weekend anyway.


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 273073


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 273073


If I could, I would double...even triple like this one. 
Drives me crazy!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah when Linda yells "Hey Alex" across the house, that's the nurse call button.


----------



## Burkcarp1

And they won’t quit until you answer,doesn’t matter that your on phone or not!It sounds like an emergency.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Lazy 8

One of these years when I die I hope to go peacefully in my sleep like my Grandad.
Unlike the people on the bus he was driving.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> One of these years when I die I hope to go peacefully in my sleep like my Grandad.
> Unlike the people on the bus he was driving.


thats the way I want to go while the 1st mate sets the rods out while I sleep. god bless her soul.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I actually died a while ago and I love it. There was sort of a bumpy period with lights and people and needles but now I'm strolling around on the clouds and I can pee anywhere. These robes are nice and breezy. Belushi was ahead of his time with his toga, but most of us don't bother with the laurel crown, they're kind of scratchy after a while.










Satellite internet is free (duh) and as for all the data stored in "the cloud" I'm on it, including Grandma Gryboyedov's mushroom-sour cream salad recipe.

Of course, we have flying fish up here. On Fridays we have meteor-roasted onion rings. Some of us moon the international space station when it goes by, and none of those wimps on board has ever had the guts to report us.

Everybody gets ten lightning bolts per week. I can tell you that an outhouse makes a small and tricky target but a poppy field is easier than the broad side of a barn. No drug testing up here by the way;everyone is obviously high with their head in the clouds. (The line to get on to Cloud Nine takes an eternity.)

The tornado rides are fun. Sometimes we play halo horseshoes. Everybody wears those sun-gazing goggles all the time, you never see that in the old paintings.


----------



## ezbite

*YEA... fastWaWa?? What happened to you??*


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 273233
> 
> 
> *YEA... fastWaWa?? What happened to you??*


Don't know...I just haven't been right since lazy sent me those seeds some time back.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I actually died a while ago and I love it. There was sort of a bumpy period with lights and people and needles but now I'm strolling around on the clouds and I can pee anywhere. These robes are nice and breezy. Belushi was ahead of his time with his toga, but most of us don't bother with the laurel crown, they're kind of scratchy after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite internet is free (duh) and as for all the data stored in "the cloud" I'm on it, including Grandma Gryboyedov's mushroom-sour cream salad recipe.
> 
> Of course, we have flying fish up here. On Fridays we have meteor-roasted onion rings. Some of us moon the international space station when it goes by, and none of those wimps on board has ever had the guts to report us.
> 
> Everybody gets ten lightning bolts per week. I can tell you that an outhouse makes a small and tricky target but a poppy field is easier than the broad side of a barn. No drug testing up here by the way;everyone is obviously high with their head in the clouds. (The line to get on to Cloud Nine takes an eternity.)
> 
> The tornado rides are fun. Sometimes we play halo horseshoes. Everybody wears those sun-gazing goggles all the time, you never see that in the old paintings.


Alex, Alex, Alex, hmm, hmm, hmm, you've been touched haven't ya?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Don't know...I just haven't been right since lazy sent me those seeds some time back.


Hey bud, I scraped those off my Chia ST!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Alex, Alex, Alex, hmm, hmm, hmm, you've been touched haven't ya?


^^^



Lazy 8 said:


> Hey bud, I scraped those off my Chia ST!


Did you send Alex some of the same seeds??? 
I am wanting to know if my afflictions are going to get worse.


----------



## scioto_alex

Touched? Uh well yes, which species are you asking about? I miss those velvety horse noses.


----------



## scioto_alex

In other news, animal crackers are now cage-free:

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/barnum...ternational-boxes-get-new-look-animals-freed/


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Touched? Uh well yes, which species are you asking about? I miss those velvety horse noses.


Yup, it's official.
But you know, I think we all have in one way or another. 
Everybody on this thread has. 
Some just a tad more so than others. 
Let he who has not been touched sling the first slander.


----------



## ezbite

I'll take a jar of dat..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup, it's official.
> But you know, I think we all have in one way or another.
> Everybody on this thread has.
> Some just a tad more so than others.
> Let he who has not been touched sling the first slander.


HUH I NEVER BEEN TOUCHED HOW DO YA GO ABOUT THAT????


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> View attachment 273297
> I'll take a jar of dat..


I don't think what you want comes in a jar, LOL.



Saugeye Tom said:


> HUH I NEVER BEEN TOUCHED HOW DO YA GO ABOUT THAT????


all you have to do is post on this thread. you have definitely been TOUCHED you just didnt know it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 273299


----------



## scioto_alex

I like the old Robin Williams gag where he's playing a televangelist saying, I want you to GRAB the BACK of your television and FEEL the POWER of comedy! You will, as it shocks your @ss across the room SOMEONE will have a laugh.


----------



## Snakecharmer

When you guys get a little bit older, do you think you will be sitting at the "cool" kids table in the dining room at the nursing home or will you be eating with the misfits and outcasts? Will you be in a wheelchair and someone will block the wheels and you'll be stranded in a corner?

Things to ponder...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> When you guys get a little bit older, do you think you will be sitting at the "cool" kids table in the dining room at the nursing home or will you be eating with the misfits and outcasts? Will you be in a wheelchair and someone will block the wheels and you'll be stranded in a corner?
> 
> Things to ponder...


You have way to much time to ponder if you’re thinking that....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> You have way to much time to ponder if you’re thinking that....


I was checking out a nursing home yesterday at a senior fair (we had a table). Due to crappy weather not so much traffic...If you're in the market, check out Brookdale. Seems like they have their stuff together in the elderly care market. Many locations across the country.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> When you guys get a little bit older, do you think you will be sitting at the "cool" kids table in the dining room at the nursing home or will you be eating with the misfits and outcasts? Will you be in a wheelchair and someone will block the wheels and you'll be stranded in a corner?
> 
> Things to ponder...


You and I will probably end up in the same nursing home playing tricks on each other like Walter Mattau and Jack Lemmon in Grumpy Old Men.


----------



## Lazy 8

I'll be like Morgan Freeman in the movie Red, where he has the gal tune the tv, while you all shuffle your boards.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll be like Morgan Freeman in the movie Red, where he has the gal tune the tv, while you all shuffle your boards.


I've got a very crazy, true story about a scenario very similar to that that happened with a friend of mine many years ago.
In short, he was forcefully, and unjustly committed(long story) for a 48hr. mental observation by his soon to be X-wife. Went to visit him and as we were sitting there, he said watch this...he gets up,walks over to the TV hanging from the wall, changes the channel and hurries back over and sits down. The whole room full of patients erupted screaming. In comes the 'white coats' to settle everyone down. 
Went up to visit him both days and saw some things I'll not soon forget.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> You and I will probably end up in the same nursing home playing tricks on each other like Walter Mattau and Jack Lemmon in Grumpy Old Men.


Probably the best fishing movie ever!


----------



## fastwater

^^^Agree!
Just watched it again the other night.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## spikeg79

A bit late in the season for another brood of Finches but that didn't stop the goldfinches on my patio fence this morning...


----------



## fastwater

spikeg79 said:


> A bit late in the season for another brood of Finches but that didn't stop the goldfinches on my patio fence this morning...


Yes...and I watched helplessly as anywhere from 5-6 bluejays had their way with my apple trees today.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey Fastwawa your shoulder still black n blue?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey Fastwawa your shoulder still black n blue?


Nah...no bruises but still a little touchy.
But that's gonna change cause we're getting dry weather, I got a fresh jug of Blackhorn209 and a fresh batch of bullets.
So... I'll be out shooting a bit the next couple a days.
May have to make me up a shoulder pad.


----------



## Burkcarp1

So could you shoot a B.B. gun at the blue jays?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> So could you shoot a B.B. gun at the blue jays?


Yes..I could. 
Hate to but I could.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


Thanks Alex....gotta love Little Feat.


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...SA, I got to jammin to that and just about put a hip out.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I've got a very crazy, true story about a scenario very similar to that that happened with a friend of mine many years ago.
> In short, he was forcefully, and unjustly committed(long story) for a 48hr. mental observation by his soon to be X-wife. Went to visit him and as we were sitting there, he said watch this...he gets up,walks over to the TV hanging from the wall, changes the channel and hurries back over and sits down. The whole room full of patients erupted screaming. In comes the 'white coats' to settle everyone down.
> Went up to visit him both days and saw some things I'll not soon forget.


I'll never forget a few decades ago, my life as a carpenter took me down to the mental hospital in Athens. A member of maintenance had to be with me and my co worker, 100% of the time. Primarily to unlock doors. It was the old place with no card readers on the doors.
I'm cutting a piece of something and this dude walks up and said, are you guys doing such and such? I said, sure are. He said...and he knew exactly what our next 5 to 10 steps were. I said yup. He said, keep up the good work. I said thanks. Have a good day. He said the same.
After he left, the maintenance dude looked at me and said, you know he's an innie don't you? I said no! The dude lived there.
Moral to the story? It's a fine line.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yes...and my wife says I teeter on that fine line on a regular basis.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ^^^Yes...and my wife says I teeter on that fine line on a regular basis.


Did you tell her that’s a matter of opinion?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^Yes...and my wife says I teeter on that fine line on a regular basis.


I just tell my wife I may not always be right but im never wrong.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did you tell her that’s a matter of opinion?


I do tell her that. But with her selective hearing, I'm convinced she selects not to hear it.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I just tell my wife I may not always be right but im never wrong.
> sherman


They just don't listen do they uncle Sherm?
That's unless they want to.
And sometimes when they choose to listen and get mad at the strangest things.
The other day I was sitting on the porch drinking a coffee while enjoying a cigar.
She was piddlin around in the yard doin a few daily chores and I asked her what she was gonna fix for dinner. She got all mad for some reason or another.
So I took her picture as she was complainin.
Still haven't figured out what all the fuss was about!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> They just don't listen do they uncle Sherm?
> That's unless they want to.
> And sometimes when they choose to listen and get mad at the strangest things.
> The other day I was sitting on the porch drinking a coffee while enjoying a cigar.
> She was piddlin around in the yard doin a few daily chores and I asked her what she was gonna fix for dinner. She got all mad for some reason or another.
> So I took her picture as she was complainin.
> Still haven't figured out what all the fuss was about!!!
> View attachment 273377


 i wish they were all like that hard workers n all....


----------



## scioto_alex

At one Olentangy cleanup someone was rolling a big tractor tire and it got away from them and rolled back down the bank into the river, with the guy chasing it. It would have made a great video clip.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> They just don't listen do they uncle Sherm?
> That's unless they want to.
> And sometimes when they choose to listen and get mad at the strangest things.
> The other day I was sitting on the porch drinking a coffee while enjoying a cigar.
> She was piddlin around in the yard doin a few daily chores and I asked her what she was gonna fix for dinner. She got all mad for some reason or another.
> So I took her picture as she was complainin.
> Still haven't figured out what all the fuss was about!!!
> View attachment 273377


Hmmm.Cant figure out why she got offended..Hard to figure them out .... the strangest thing will set them off.


----------



## fastwater

^^^You got that right!!!

She knows I've been working real hard tryin to get my deer slayer tuned in so I can put some meat on the table. Next week I'll be fishin tryin to put a few filets in the freezer as well.
Seems since I retired, I just can't do enough for her.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> i wish they were all like that hard workers n all....


Yes...but she just does not seem to appreciate all my hunting and fishing efforts and all that entails to put food in the freezer. 
Just don't understand!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wait ..wait.. let me guess  it would be cheaper to buy a beef right?? Or buy fish at giant eagle.....


----------



## ress

This might help,,When you can't go fishing for some reason or another, be all down in the dumps. Like mumble, slow down with responses to her actions, sleep in or take naps, don't eat much, skip a cigar a couple times. She'll see you all depressed and want you to cheer up! Then you'll be able to go fishing where ever and when ever you want!!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Wait ..wait.. let me guess  it would be cheaper to buy a beef right?? Or buy fish at giant eagle.....


Yup...that's what I hear all the time. 
Also hear it would be cheaper to buy all the vegetables too when she's out there tillin and planten the garden. Or just buy the milk and eggs when she has to milk the cows or clean the chicken coops out. 
Ya know...I bought her the best rototiller money can buy and keep it filled with gas for her for whenever the garden needs tilled. Buy all the seed and fertilizer for the garden she needs. Buy all the cattle and chicken feed. Just bought them new tractor tires for her that she was puttin on...what else does she want???



ress said:


> This might help,,When you can't go fishing for some reason or another, be all down in the dumps. Like mumble, slow down with responses to her actions, sleep in or take naps, don't eat much, skip a cigar a couple times. She'll see you all depressed and want you to cheer up! Then you'll be able to go fishing where ever and when ever you want!!!!!


I'm thinkin maybe I just got her spoiled. 
Especially after gettin her a new washin machine for her B-Day not to long ago.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Speaking of tractor tires, Ever hear anything bout poor ol Amber??


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Speaking of tractor tires, Ever hear anything bout poor ol Amber??


Yes, I got Ms Amber back. That is the tractor momma was putting the tires on. She also had to change Ambers oil, tune her up and put a new clutch in her. Momma wore me out runnin and buyin all them parts. I had to come home and take a nap. And NO, she don't give me one ounce of credit for all that.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes, I got Ms Amber back. That is the tractor momma was putting the tires on. She also had to change Ambers oil, tune her up and put a new clutch in her. Momma wore me out runnin and buyin all them parts. I had to come home and take a nap. And NO, she don't give me one ounce of credit for all that.


i smell sumpin fishy here


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> i smell sumpin fishy here


That's the problem ST.
She just don't appreciate all I do fer her and doesn't appreciate just how hard we work when we go fishin or huntin. She thinks goin on a week or so huntin or fishin trip is pure pleasure and gets mad cause she has to till the garden or take care of the animals or work on the tractor. And I buy her nothing but the best to work with.
Heck...I even take turns with her cuttin the grass. Then she gets mad cause I want her to spread the grass in the garden rows and around the plants to fertilize and to save her from having to do so much weeding.
I just don't understand!!!
Maybe ima gonna have to talk to her about quitting one of her full time jobs so she can be here more to better take care of things here.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yup...that's what I hear all the time.
> Also hear it would be cheaper to buy all the vegetables too when she's out there tillin and planten the garden. Or just buy the milk and eggs when she has to milk the cows or clean the chicken coops out.
> Ya know...I bought her the best rototiller money can buy and keep it filled with gas for her for whenever the garden needs tilled. Buy all the seed and fertilizer for the garden she needs. Buy all the cattle and chicken feed. Just bought them new tractor tires for her that she was puttin on...what else does she want???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinkin maybe I just got her spoiled.
> Especially after gettin her a new washin machine for her B-Day not to long ago.


Yer just a romantic little bugger... aren't cha?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yer just a romantic little bugger... aren't cha?


I try to be lazy...and I am glad you see that.
When she was done workin on Ms Amber I even washed and waxed Ms Amber to show momma how much I appreciated all the hard work she had done. That afternoon momma to Ms Amber up to the field and plowed the rest of the day til dark. She brought Amber home, put her in the barn all dirty and dusty and I never even said a word. While she was at work the next day, I washed Amber again just so momma would have a beautiful clean tractor to work with.
Yes...I really try to be a romantic.


----------



## Lazy 8

Maybe you could buy her some new chore gloves and show just how special you think she is? Unless you don't wanna spoil her.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe you could buy her some new chore gloves and show just how special you think she is? Unless you don't wanna spoil her.


Already ahead of you lazy. 
Last Christmas I gave her two pair of the best deerskin welding gloves made. They are so soft, but tough and you can literally pick up a quarter with them. She has worn one pair this summer splitting wood and they still look like new.
I think she may already be spoiled.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Check


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Already ahead of you lazy.
> Last Christmas I gave her two pair of the best deerskin welding gloves made. They are so soft, but tough and you can literally pick up a quarter with them. She has worn one pair this summer splitting wood and they still look like new.
> I think she may already be spoiled.


She's a lucky girl to have you. You should prolly remind her of that every chance you get.


----------



## sherman51

I cant believe you guys get on here on a public fishing forum and make your wives sound like monsters. I have been married to the same woman now for 47 yrs. and I wouldn't trade her for a half dozen young women that wants to be the boss. my wife complained to her mother when she was young that I spent way to much time fishing. my mother n law told her its better that im fishing instead of in a bar drinking and having fun with other women. after that my wife has always supported my fishing and hunting addiction. I have made many trips to mich salmon fishing and oh walleye fishing and tn walleye and white bass fishing ive been to other states fishing. but my wife has only asked me 1 time to not go fishing. had a trip planned to Manistee lake in mich. she asked me not to make that trip. it peeved off the guys going with me but I didnt go. I don't know why on that one trip she didnt want me to go. but for some strange reason she didnt want me to go. I have one of the greatest wives that anybody could ask for. and I would never even make it sound like she wasnt a great wife. I guess that your just joking about your wives being hard on you. I think everyone that fishes and hunts has a good wife or there divorced, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I cant believe you guys get on here on a public fishing forum and make your wives sound like monsters. I have been married to the same woman now for 47 yrs. and I wouldn't trade her for a half dozen young women that wants to be the boss. my wife complained to her mother when she was young that I spent way to much time fishing. my mother n law told her its better that im fishing instead of in a bar drinking and having fun with other women. after that my wife has always supported my fishing and hunting addiction. I have made many trips to mich salmon fishing and oh walleye fishing and tn walleye and white bass fishing ive been to other states fishing. but my wife has only asked me 1 time to not go fishing. had a trip planned to Manistee lake in mich. she asked me not to make that trip. it peeved off the guys going with me but I didnt go. I don't know why on that one trip she didnt want me to go. but for some strange reason she didnt want me to go. I have one of the greatest wives that anybody could ask for. and I would never even make it sound like she wasnt a great wife. I guess that your just joking about your wives being hard on you. I think everyone that fishes and hunts has a good wife or there divorced, LOL.
> sherman


They're just funning Shem!


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> There just funning Shem!


yeah I know but who else is going to give them a hard time.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

well I just got the papers back on the camper. it seems I had to do more paperwork and send them back in. got my fingers crossed that this will take care of it. glad I didnt buy the camper to use this summer.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

For those here on this monumental thread that have been readin my horrendous issues with momma, since I value you fellars thoughts and opinions so much, I want to ask y'all what you think about these ideas:
Since momma is workin two full time jobs, takes care of the farm here including everything with the garden, tractor repairs, getting wood in fer winter, feeding and cleaning after the animals etc etc
And the fact that though I am retired and she doesn't understand or appreciate just how much time it takes(including many long laborious hours of me sitting on the porch with coffee and cigar in hand meditating and planning fishing/hunting trips) to put meat in the freezer...let alone her understanding the hard work of the actual fishing/hunting trips, I have been thinking of talking with her.

I have two ideas...
First one is... talkin to her about quitting one of her full time jobs lightening her load a bit so she can dedicate more time here at the house.
Second idea...talk to her about movin one of my girlfriends in to give her a hand around here.

As usual, I am really tryin to show much consideration for her and do the right thing.
Which idea do you guys think would be best???


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> well I just got the papers back on the camper. it seems I had to do more paperwork and send them back in. got my fingers crossed that this will take care of it. glad I didnt buy the camper to use this summer.
> sherman


Man uncle Sherm...I think I coulda had momma build you a camper in her spare time by now. Sure hope you can use it before snow flies.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Man uncle Sherm...I think I coulda had momma build you a camper in her spare time by now. Sure hope you can use it before snow flies.


yeah I bought it to take to tn and park it down there for family to use it during our family reunion memorial weekend. and then if we decide to sell our mobile home down there we can use it for the reunion. I wanted to tow it down last may but I didnt get to go. but I would like to get it down there for our next reunion, LOL. I think I got everything they need this time.
sherman


----------



## ress

fastwater said:


> For those here on this monumental thread that have been readin my horrendous issues with momma, since I value you fellars thoughts and opinions so much, I want to ask y'all what you think about these ideas:
> Since momma is workin two full time jobs, takes care of the farm here including everything with the garden, tractor repairs, getting wood in fer winter, feeding and cleaning after the animals etc etc
> And the fact that though I am retired and she doesn't understand or appreciate just how much time it takes(including many long laborious hours of me sitting on the porch with coffee and cigar in hand meditating and planning fishing/hunting trips) to put meat in the freezer...let alone her understanding the hard work of the actual fishing/hunting trips, I have been thinking of talking with her.
> 
> I have two ideas...
> First one is... talkin to her about quitting one of her full time jobs lightening her load a bit so she can dedicate more time here at the house.
> Second idea...talk to her about movin one of my girlfriends in to give her a hand around here.
> 
> As usual, I am really tryin to show much consideration for her and do the right thing.
> Which idea do you guys think would be best???


Lordy lordy!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> For those here on this monumental thread that have been readin my horrendous issues with momma, since I value you fellars thoughts and opinions so much, I want to ask y'all what you think about these ideas:
> Since momma is workin two full time jobs, takes care of the farm here including everything with the garden, tractor repairs, getting wood in fer winter, feeding and cleaning after the animals etc etc
> And the fact that though I am retired and she doesn't understand or appreciate just how much time it takes(including many long laborious hours of me sitting on the porch with coffee and cigar in hand meditating and planning fishing/hunting trips) to put meat in the freezer...let alone her understanding the hard work of the actual fishing/hunting trips, I have been thinking of talking with her.
> 
> I have two ideas...
> First one is... talkin to her about quitting one of her full time jobs lightening her load a bit so she can dedicate more time here at the house.
> Second idea...talk to her about movin one of my girlfriends in to give her a hand around here.
> 
> As usual, I am really tryin to show much consideration for her and do the right thing.
> Which idea do you guys think would be best???


I don't know about your wife but miss puddin might not like you having to many girlfriends.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Quickiewawa, maybe you should consider converting and becoming a Mormon or whatever that religion is that allows a dude to have multiple wives? I mean c'mon man, the more the marrier?
You could plow up the south 40 like you always wanted?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I cant believe you guys get on here on a public fishing forum and make your wives sound like monsters. I have been married to the same woman now for 47 yrs. and I wouldn't trade her for a half dozen young women that wants to be the boss. my wife complained to her mother when she was young that I spent way to much time fishing. my mother n law told her its better that im fishing instead of in a bar drinking and having fun with other women. after that my wife has always supported my fishing and hunting addiction. I have made many trips to mich salmon fishing and oh walleye fishing and tn walleye and white bass fishing ive been to other states fishing. but my wife has only asked me 1 time to not go fishing. had a trip planned to Manistee lake in mich. she asked me not to make that trip. it peeved off the guys going with me but I didnt go. I don't know why on that one trip she didnt want me to go. but for some strange reason she didnt want me to go. I have one of the greatest wives that anybody could ask for. and I would never even make it sound like she wasnt a great wife. I guess that your just joking about your wives being hard on you. I think everyone that fishes and hunts has a good wife or there divorced, LOL.
> sherman


sherm mine complains every time i gO IT JUST MEANS SHE LOVES ME AND WILL MISS ME


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I don't know about your wife but miss puddin might not like you having to many girlfriends.
> sherman


I wish Puddin would show up here.
Might not be able to whoop her in a fair fight but I got somethin real special fer her if'n she does. 
I ain't fergot about her stealin Ms Amber



Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Quickiewawa, maybe you should consider converting and becoming a Mormon or whatever that religion is that allows a dude to have multiple wives? I mean c'mon man, the more the marrier?
> You could plow up the south 40 like you always wanted?


Thanks for the idea lazy.
I will have a sit down with Roho and get his input on having many wives. He has first hand knowledge cause he has many hens at his disposal.


----------



## Lazy 8

You can get cha a harem and NEVER, EVER, HAVE TO LIFT A FINGER ROUND THE HOUSE.


----------



## scioto_alex

The tricky thing about the south 40 is, it's kind of brushy at the gate.


----------



## sherman51

Thanks for the idea lazy.
I will have a sit down with Roho and get his input on having many wives. He has first hand knowledge cause he has many hens at his disposal.[/QUOTE]

old roho might lead you down the road to no return. of course it might not be a bad idea when you do die to come back as a rooster. that way you can live the high life like roho until somebody decides they want you for supper. then you'll get your neck wrung for sure.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^You make a good point Ole wise one.
If y'all remember, it was not all that long ago on a Friday evening that Mr Roho got all cleaned up...not a feather out of place and strutted out of here with his shades on only to barely crawl in the next mornin lookin like he was barely gonna make it. Feathers all messed up with some missing, sunglasses all broke and on his little head sideways. Poor fellar looked like he got runned over by a Mack truck and I didn't think he would survive.

Yours truly is a gettin to old fer all that business.


----------



## scioto_alex

So, what does Rojo like on his june bugs?

http://cajohns.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=53










A rooster is the mascot for the North Market in Columbus.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 273717


Of course


----------



## Burkcarp1

Me too.


----------



## G.lock

Shoot, I was the guy inside yelling at you kids to stop jumping on the bell!


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah I was the kid on the bike always asking you if you had any more STP stickers.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Blue Pike

I was one of the hooligans hanging out at the sand lot behind the five and dime, smoking Lucky Strikes and playing mumbley peg.


Good one ezbite


----------



## sherman51

Blue Pike said:


> I was one of the hooligans hanging out at the sand lot behind the five and dime, smoking Lucky Strikes and playing mumbley peg.
> 
> 
> Good one ezbite


I never played mumbley peg and I smoked camel when I could get them. because my oldest brother smoked camels and he was my idle back then. we are still very close.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Reminds me of roho..


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> View attachment 273763


Rrrrrrrr.


----------



## ress

I worked at a station in 76&77. We had a bell. Gas was 56.9. Radial tires were just hitting the road. Unleaded was on one of our pumps!


----------



## scioto_alex

I smoked back in the high school days in the 70s. Camel filterless ("Gimme a pack of humps and no cotton") or else filterless Chesterfields - if you can find some of those fresh, they have a good Virginia tobacco flavor.


----------



## ress

I can tell big time when someone lights up a "good" cigarette. I don't smoke but the garbage that some smoke smells like sh--.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

started my trap line anyone want some fur??/ Got 2 tonight


----------



## Lazy 8

I was in Giant Eagle checking out and the gal in front of me was buying a carton of Virginia Slims. $70 samolas!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> started my trap line anyone want some fur??/ Got 2 tonight
> View attachment 273851
> View attachment 273853
> View attachment 273855


Would it be safe to say that these lil fellars are beyond CPR?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> started my trap line anyone want some fur??/ Got 2 tonight
> View attachment 273851
> View attachment 273853
> View attachment 273855


I need to do the same thing. The little buggers are everywhere..


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Would it be safe to say that these lil fellars are beyond CPR?


Speaking of cwd couple of guys are telling me that if you hunt out state you have to debone and package the meat in order to bring it back. Does anybody know anything about it?


----------



## icebucketjohn

Saugeye Tom said:


> started my trap line anyone want some fur??/ Got 2 tonight
> View attachment 273851
> View attachment 273853
> View attachment 273855


what are you using for bait??


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> started my trap line anyone want some fur??/ Got 2 tonight
> View attachment 273851
> View attachment 273853
> View attachment 273855


Tom - you got Alvin and Theodore. 
Better watch out for Simon. He'll be chewing the wiring on your vehicles engine.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Buckcarp1...
..short answer, yes. different states, different rules, also depending upon where you are traveling to/from.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Saugeye tom
you makin' earmuffs?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

icebucketjohn said:


> what are you using for bait??


the cheapest crunchie peanut butter i could get


----------



## Saugeye Tom

M R DUCKS said:


> Saugeye tom
> you makin' earmuffs?


lmao finger mittens


----------



## scioto_alex

There's a rat in the kitchen what I'm a gonna do, there's a rat in the kitchen what I'm a gonna do, I'm gonna fix that rat that's what I'm gonna do I'm gonna fix that rat.

Stay tuned for the Herb Alpert trumpet.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> lmao finger mittens


You prolly could make a pickle sling and a marble bag?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> You prolly could make a pickle sling and a marble bag?


guess i better trap a beaver....good population at buck creek


----------



## Burkcarp1

Trapping beaver is a little harder/different than Alvin


----------



## scioto_alex

There's a lot of beaver sign along the Scioto. Even downtown at North Bank Park, they had to cage the oak trunks to protect them. I've seen gnawed trees up in Dublin.

Years ago, up at Delaware, specifically Claypool on the Whetstone Creek branch, someone had laid a bunch of sticks across the run to dam it. I said it looked like a beaver dam, except the sticks were laid on the same axis as the stream, instead of across it.

The person with me said that beavers would have done a more professional job.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Trapping beaver is a little harder/different than Alvin


I've trapped them. Years ago


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I've trapped them. Years ago


Me too. When I was much younger.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 274077


Did you know that unbeknownst to them, they give the old farts viagra down at the, "home"
It keeps them from rolling out of bed at night at night.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Me too. When I was much younger.


Has 150 traps at 1 point...most for rats......****. fox......5 beaver traps...had to trap in land managed by the odnr for beaver... limit was......1 or 2 a year


----------



## Lazy 8

Dang boy, you were trapping big time!


----------



## Workingman

Thought I trapped a beaver once.... now I realize it was I who got trapped! Haha!


----------



## Lazy 8

Workingman said:


> Thought I trapped a beaver once.... now I realize it was I who got trapped! Haha!


Better hope the better half ain't a gonna read this or you'll get trapped in the doghouse!


----------



## scioto_alex

Beaver - The cartoon character Beetle Bailey was originally a college student back when beaver pelt coats were in fashion. What the heck was it like to wear one of those?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Beaver - The cartoon character Beetle Bailey was originally a college student back when beaver pelt coats were in fashion. What the heck was it like to wear one of those?


Did every stray dog in the neighborhood wanna come up and hike a leg on your beaver coat?


----------



## sherman51

you guys have finely made up my mind. you all are touched in the head. i'll bet the Indians have names for guys like you. i'm the only one thats even remotely sane. and sometimes I wonder about myself, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think you’re just as guilty as the next guy Sherm.....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Why do I park on a driveway and drive on a parkway? couldn't help myself..........


----------



## scioto_alex

sherman51 said:


> you guys have finely made up my mind. you all are touched in the head. i'll bet the Indians have names for guys like you.


Aww, you make it sound like a blessing.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> you guys have finely made up my mind. you all are touched in the head. i'll bet the Indians have names for guys like you. i'm the only one thats even remotely sane. and sometimes I wonder about myself, LOL.
> sherman


C'mon Shermie, are you trying to tell us we're crazy and you're not? You saying you ain't a tad touched upstairs?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

there is ONE MAN who is truly full goose bozo,,,,,who is it....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> guess i better trap a beaver....good population at buck creek


I shot a beaver in H.S.


----------



## ress

Oh boyyyyyyy


----------



## Snakecharmer

Remember when June Cleaver said to Ward....You were a little hard on the Beaver last night....

I'm not sure why he was punished.

They lived in Mayfield... Wonder if that was a takeoff of Mayfield Heights Ohio?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Not with a slingshot...


----------



## fastwater

How do you tell the difference between the Eurasian beaver and a North American beaver?


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm afraid to guess...Might get the thread closed and we need to get to 5000 posts.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> there is ONE MAN who is truly full goose bozo,,,,,who is it....


Fox smells his own hole.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Goodnight boys........


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm afraid to guess...Might get the thread closed and we need to get to 5000 posts.


The Eurasian beaver is skinnier but longer.
The North American beaver is fatter but shorter:

Mass: Eurasian beaver: 24 – 66 lbs, American beaver: 24 – 71 lbs
Length: Eurasian beaver: 2.6 – 3.3 ft., American beaver: 2.4 – 3 ft.


----------



## fastwater

The next time you guys trap a beaver, smell its butt.
You may be surprised at the pleasant aroma:


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you guys have finely made up my mind. you all are touched in the head. i'll bet the Indians have names for guys like you. i'm the only one thats even remotely sane. and sometimes I wonder about myself, LOL.
> sherman


uncle Sherm,
There is a very fine line between genius and insanity.


----------



## scioto_alex

I know I've posted this before but it's a good time to drop it again.


----------



## Burkcarp1

This includes you to Sherm


----------



## scioto_alex

At the store, they've set out the Halloween seasonal merchandise. So now we have a constant soundtrack of cackling robotic witches



> If I had caught you, I would have turned you into a toad! But judging how fast you jumped away, you must be part-toad already!


and howling wolves. They haven't set out the 13-inch screaming skulls yet.

It's going to be a long time waiting for the end of October.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Post # 4900......Going to the Great Geauga County Fair today.....Life long tradition...


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> At the store, they've set out the Halloween seasonal merchandise. So now we have a constant soundtrack of cackling robotic witches
> 
> 
> 
> and howling wolves. They haven't set out the 13-inch screaming skulls yet.
> 
> It's going to be a long time waiting for the end of October.


Do they have the gorilla masks? I bought one last year really really discounted..


----------



## G.lock

Who needs a mask?
I got a face born for Halloween!


----------



## scioto_alex

Yesterday they were finishing setting stuff out, and I stayed out of the way. I need to go take a slow browse past all the skeletons and stuff and see if there's anything I might want. 

This seasonal stuff is a pain because they stick all the extra stuff out in the garden area, blocking our aisles. I suppose it will be worse for Christmas.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Yesterday they were finishing setting stuff out, and I stayed out of the way. I need to go take a slow browse past all the skeletons and stuff and see if there's anything I might want.
> 
> This seasonal stuff is a pain because they stick all the extra stuff out in the garden area, blocking our aisles. I suppose it will be worse for Christmas.


...and that'll be the day after Halloween?


----------



## fastwater

^^^Have a great time at the fair SC.
But remember BC's post #4898 while you are there.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> ^^^Have a great time at the fair SC.
> But remember BC's post #4898 while you are there.


I remember the good old days.... Freaks shows were common, saw a guy put a hook though his tongue and lift a small pail of nails. Tattooed and bearded woman. Two headed calf. Four legged chicken. World's largest Steer. Smallest person. Pit of snakes.

Now pierced tongues and tattooed women are common. Not so much women with beards.

Will check out the 4-H animals and the farmers entries in fruits and produce. Grab some fair fries and maybe some broasted chicken or a steak pita. Diet starts on Tuesday..


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Know what you speak of SC.
As far as the 'women with beards' thing goes...not too sure we don't see more of that than what we care to think.

Fair food is the best. And yes, always have to get me some fries as well. As a rule, I never eat corn dogs but like em at the fairs.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 274189
> This includes you to Sherm


why are you picking on me? I have no plans to get out all weekend. i'm going to stay home where the only trouble I could get into would be with the wife. and she would only put me in the dog house for a few days.

don't forget the elephant ears and funnel cakes while your at the fair
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

For me, a stud through the tongue would be torture. My tongue fits in my mouth and there's no extra room for hardware to rattle around.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> why are you picking on me? I have no plans to get out all weekend. i'm going to stay home where the only trouble I could get into would be with the wife. and she would only put me in the dog house for a few days.
> 
> don't forget the elephant ears and funnel cakes while your at the fair
> sherman


I wasn’t picking on you. I was just reminding you that you’re one of us whether you admit it or not.


----------



## M R DUCKS

"you’re one of us whether you admit it or not.'
...them there fightin' words !


----------



## Lazy 8

I can't say I'll never have a tongue piercing or a hole in my tongue, cause when I wuz about 4 years old, I was climbing a steep hill out back of the house, and before you ask, simply because it was there, and the rope snapped in two. I fell backwards and because for some unknown reason, my tongue wuz hanging out of my mouth like a dog.
I bit a hole in that sucker and had to have stitches in it. I wuz a trend setter.

Snake Man, might wanna take some AlkaSeltzer or Pepto Bismol with ya!


----------



## scioto_alex

I just don't like piercing or mutilation. I've seen plenty of images of studs or rings in just about any part of the body, and I don't want any part of it.

... yes ... I could say much more but let's keep the thread open.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sad when you can't understand what they're saying cause they have a stud in their tongue or lips. Not sexy IMO.


----------



## ress

Our county fair is going on now. The fair grounds are with in the city limits. Findlay grew around it. But, boy does it bring out some weird O's! We're going to make about an hour drive up into far NW Ohio to try another fair. Fulton County. Thinking with out a large city near by maybe a good o'l fashion fair?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I HAVE SOME PIERCINGS.......


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I HAVE SOME PIERCINGS.......


Bullet holes don't count ST.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Bullet holes don't count ST.


not even 1 ?????


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> not even 1 ?????


Nope!!!
These don't count:


----------



## scioto_alex

I want to turn my body back in with the same number of holes it had when I got it.

Man, people wear ink on this side of town, including the women. Go to any cash register and it's likely the cashier will have sleeves of tats. I notice them but I suppose it's rude to really look in and study them.

And those are just the tats visible in public.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I wasn’t picking on you. I was just reminding you that you’re one of us whether you admit it or not.


im totally sane its the rest of you guys I worry about being loose on the public. I wont admit that i'm touched like the rest of you guys. except when i'm thinking about wondering about myself. and thats just when I do something stupid and I don't know why I did it.



Lazy 8 said:


> I can't say I'll never have a tongue piercing or a hole in my tongue, cause when I wuz about 4 years old, I was climbing a steep hill out back of the house, and before you ask, simply because it was there, and the rope snapped in two. I fell backwards and because for some unknown reason, my tongue wuz hanging out of my mouth like a dog.
> I bit a hole in that sucker and had to have stitches in it. I wuz a trend setter.
> 
> when I was a kid at school I was up in my space ship (a tree) when I grabbed a bar (limb) to swing out of the spaceship and the bar broke and I went down head first. I landed on my shoulder and broke my collar bone. I couldn't stand to lay down so I slept in a chair sitting up.
> sherman


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> I want to turn my body back in with the same number of holes it had when I got it.
> 
> Man, people wear ink on this side of town, including the women. Go to any cash register and it's likely the cashier will have sleeves of tats. I notice them but I suppose it's rude to really look in and study them.
> 
> And those are just the tats visible in public.


IMO, not rude at all SA. Many people I know that have tats have them cause the tat represents something in their life or a time period in their lives and don't even mind questions about them.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I was shocked when I went to the Geauga Fair. For the 1st time in my life I had entered something and lo and behold a judge actually like one of the two photographs I entered. So I'm batting .500... I ended up with second place in the birds and animal category with my bald eagle. There were some really beautiful photos, so I was very pleased....

Someone grew a 137 # watermelon....That would be enough for all you guys....


----------



## ress

Way to go!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Way to go!


Thanks....Here's the actual photo without the glare... A blind squirrel gets lucky once in a while...


----------



## spikeg79

Learned my lesson, never buy a vehicle from a relative. As soon as the bank is paid off a for sale sign is going in the window.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks....Here's the actual photo without the glare... A blind squirrel gets lucky once in a while...
> 
> View attachment 274349


You Da Man SC!
Congrats on a great looking pic.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks....Here's the actual photo without the glare... A blind squirrel gets lucky once in a while...
> 
> View attachment 274349


you are a true outdoor artist. I got into photography when I was stationed on okanawa. I set up my own dark room and started taking classes at ivy tech. but I got bumped to afternoon shift. and they only offered the class on afternoons so I had to give it up. then I lost all interest in doing it. now I just have a little digital camera.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you are a true outdoor artist. I got into photography when I was stationed on okanawa. I set up my own dark room and started taking classes at ivy tech. but I got bumped to afternoon shift. and they only offered the class on afternoons so I had to give it up. then I lost all interest in doing it. now I just have a little digital camera.
> sherman


Uncle Sherm...I don't think SC is taking the same kind of pics you were taking in Okinawa.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...I don't think SC is taking the same kind of pics you were taking in Okinawa.


Yea I don't do "artsy". I stick to animals, birds and landscape...


----------



## scioto_alex

I have used a "color picker" program to capture the HTML hexidecimal codes of colors from an image like this. The program reads the image at the mouse pointer location and gives the color code. Then I can paste that into the HTML code of a page I'm building.










(Hayden Falls)

These colors can be used in Web page design. For a pale page background color, there are many shades of white and near-white; for type color there are true blacks and very dark near-black grays and greens and browns.


----------



## ress

Hmmm


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

I learned to write HTML at CompuServe back in the 1990s. I'm a dinosaur. Automated Web authoring tools make me tear my hair out.

As for page design, I've been trained as part of a journalism degree and I know some basics about typography. There should be a color contrast between the background and the type. These days the fashion is very pale blue type on a white background AND I HATE IT.

But it's too nice a day to sit and complain. I'm going to go dose up on bug repellent and crawl around in the gardens, pulling weeds and picking peppers, before the day gets hot.


----------



## G.lock

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 274425


That's why my car is a convertible.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I learned to write HTML at CompuServe back in the 1990s. I'm a dinosaur. Automated Web authoring tools make me tear my hair out.
> 
> As for page design, I've been trained as part of a journalism degree and I know some basics about typography. There should be a color contrast between the background and the type. These days the fashion is very pale blue type on a white background AND I HATE IT.
> 
> But it's too nice a day to sit and complain. I'm going to go dose up on bug repellent and crawl around in the gardens, pulling weeds and picking peppers, before the day gets hot.


What I hate (an In-Fisherman does it the most) is white letters on a black or dark colered background or white letters over a photopage in a fishing article. Way to hard for my eyes to read.


----------



## sherman51

I lied to you guys when I said I was staying home all of the holiday weekend. I forgot my wife has got me back into going to church on Sunday's when i'm not on a hunting or fishing trip.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

who is going to post #5000?? were getting close.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> I lied to you guys when I said I was staying home all of the holiday weekend. I forgot my wife has got me back into going to church on Sunday's when i'm not on a hunting or fishing trip.
> sherman


Good for you. Where would we be if it wasn’t for our women.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> The next time you guys trap a beaver, smell its butt.
> You may be surprised at the pleasant aroma:


 I’m not a dog but I will take your word about the pleasant aroma. If that’s what you call it


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I’m not a dog but I will take your word about the pleasant aroma. If that’s what you call it


LOL spittin my drink.... I'm with you on that one!


----------



## sherman51

back when they were alive my father n law would say smell the sweet honeysuckle when he smelled a polecat driving down the road. my mother n law would get so mad at him she would clinch her fists and shake them at him. I do the same thing now but my wife is a little more forgiving.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I’m not a dog but I will take your word about the pleasant aroma. If that’s what you call it


if you don't like the smell, then you should try tasting it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> if you don't like the smell, then you should try tasting it, LOL.
> sherman


i'll take your word for it Sherm.....I'll pass on the taste test.....And why do they call skunks polecats?


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> if you don't like the smell, then you should try tasting it, LOL.
> sherman


I believe it’s safe to say we can leave the tasting and smelling up to you and fastwater!!! I’ll refer to you as guys beaver rear end expert from now on


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> back when they were alive my father n law would say smell the sweet honeysuckle when he smelled a polecat driving down the road. my mother n law would get so mad at him she would clinch her fists and shake them at him. I do the same thing now but my wife is a little more forgiving.
> sherman


Someone the end of September 1st of Oct I need u to meet me 4 lunch...on me


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> back when they were alive my father n law would say smell the sweet honeysuckle when he smelled a polecat driving down the road. my mother n law would get so mad at him she would clinch her fists and shake them at him. I do the same thing now but my wife is a little more forgiving.
> sherman


Looks like everybody in your family can smell a lot of different stuff LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Yesterday they were finishing setting stuff out, and I stayed out of the way. I need to go take a slow browse past all the skeletons and stuff and see if there's anything I might want.
> 
> This seasonal stuff is a pain because they stick all the extra stuff out in the garden area, blocking our aisles. I suppose it will be worse for Christmas.


I gave this to my brother for Xmas and told him not to open it in front of anyone. He thought that I gave him something naughty. He went into a bedroom and came out and about scared his grandkids to death....I about died laffing as Rebecca set a new speed record trying to get away..


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> i'll take your word for it Sherm.....I'll pass on the taste test.....And why do they call skunks polecats?


have you seen the size of there pole? they use the pole for dancing.




Saugeye Tom said:


> Someone the end of September 1st of Oct I need u to meet me 4 lunch...on me


just give me a call. I can be in Albany in about 20 minutes. if it hasn't closed there is a restaurant in Albany that use to serve good food. or we can find something in muncie. I only go to the texas roadhouse when I go out to eat. but there is a bob evens and a Mexican restaurants along a strip in muncie along with many more.

did you wright my phone number down?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> have you seen the size of there pole? they use the pole for dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just give me a call. I can be in Albany in about 20 minutes. if it hasn't closed there is a restaurant in Albany that use to serve good food. or we can find something in muncie. I only go to the texas roadhouse when I go out to eat. but there is a bob evens and a Mexican restaurants along a strip in muncie along with many more.
> 
> did you wright my phone number down?


yes sir


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> if you don't like the smell, then you should try tasting it, LOL.
> sherman


About 50 years ago my friends and I were rideing around in the country when we saw a mother and three kits. One buddy says the kits can't spray, so another bud and I jump out to get us a pet skunk.
Oh sweet mama, kits can spray, really well.
I'm a pimply out of shape teen with his mouth hanging open chasing a skunk, BAD idea.
Yep not only stunk but I could taste that **#£€¥~>** for a year!


----------



## ress

Back in the day 1977 or so, we were huntin wabbits in a grassy knol. Tat place was loaded with em. Some would sit tite in da long grass and wed blast em. Lo n behold my buddy blasted at what he thought was a dark colored 1. Guess what it was? wwhhheeeewwwww we!!!!


----------



## ezbite

I farted in a car once..


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> About 50 years ago my friends and I were rideing around in the country when we saw a mother and three kits. One buddy says the kits can't spray, so another bud and I jump out to get us a pet skunk.
> Oh sweet mama, kits can spray, really well.
> I'm a pimply out of shape teen with his mouth hanging open chasing a skunk, BAD idea.
> Yep not only stunk but I could taste that **#£€¥~>** for a year!



we was moving back to tn one night. we was behind the truck hauling our stuff. the truck ran over the top of a skunk. he didnt hit it he just straddled it. it tried to spray the truck but just made a cloud of stink. we ran through the cloud. it stank to high heaven. it was so bad we had to roll all the windows down. it was so bad I got sick. we washed the car the next day but the smell was still on the car for like a week or longer.



ezbite said:


> I farted in a car once..


just once???? LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> I farted in a car once..


Was it an SBD?


----------



## scioto_alex

Once when camping in the open in Wisconsin, I was awakened by a skunk sticking its nose into one of my nostrils.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> I farted in a car once..


LIAR


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Was it an SBD?


SBD?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sil


ress said:


> SBD?


Silent but deadly


----------



## 1basshunter

ezbite said:


> I farted in a car once..


 That’s nice to know!!! 
I think we all will be able to sleep easier now knowing that.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> That’s nice to know!!!
> I think we all will be able to sleep easier now knowing that.


Kinda like the story of Sherm's messed shorts....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sil
> 
> Silent but deadly


Oh...........ha


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Whatzupdawgs? Just give me a bowl of brown beans and don't get down wind of me tomorrow.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 274529


When was a young lad, Dad always talked about doing, Government, jobs at work. I was in grade school when the teacher said, if any of your parents work for the government, take one of these forms home......


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Kinda like the story of Sherm's messed shorts....


....that ended up closing the roadside rest and costing the State Of Fla. over $100,000 in repairs to the roadside rest terlit system. Which in turn caused a statewide Fla. APB to be put out for the owner of them soiled shorts he admitted to us about flushing down the terlit.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ....that ended up closing the roadside rest and costing the State Of Fla. over $100,000 in repairs to the roadside rest terlit system. Which in turn caused a statewide Fla. APB to be put out for the owner of them soiled shorts he admitted to us about flushing down the terlit.


now your just fibbin to make you view of things seem more plausible. but that was somebody else's shorts, I brought mine home with me and disposed of them. it seems I remember another ogf member being under investigation for that dastardly deed. I was never a suspect as there lobby cameras showed me carrying my dirty shorts out with me.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ....that ended up closing the roadside rest and costing the State Of Fla. over $100,000 in repairs to the roadside rest terlit system. Which in turn caused a statewide Fla. APB to be put out for the owner of them soiled shorts he admitted to us about flushing down the terlit.


That must’ve been very hard for him to do that being the only thing even Closely resembling a friend


----------



## scioto_alex

Well if we're on scat, there's nothing like being barefoot in the pasture and squishing a warm pile between your toes.

Not on purpose, of course. That would be weird.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> now your just fibbin to make you view of things seem more plausible. but that was somebody else's shorts, I brought mine home with me and disposed of them. it seems I remember another ogf member being under investigation for that dastardly deed. I was never a suspect as there lobby cameras showed me carrying my dirty shorts out with me.
> sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> now your just fibbin to make you view of things seem more plausible. but that was somebody else's shorts, I brought mine home with me and disposed of them. it seems I remember another ogf member being under investigation for that dastardly deed. I was never a suspect as there lobby cameras showed me carrying my dirty shorts out with me.
> sherman


Didn’t that happen a couple of different times? And did you bring your shorts home every time?


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Didn’t that happen a couple of different times? And did you bring your shorts home every time?


It's what happens when your road trip diet down South consists of nothing but pecans and this:


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Didn’t that happen a couple of different times? And did you bring your shorts home every time?


now im getting the blame for things I didnt do. but then everybody should get stoned, they'll stone me when im riding in my car, they'll stone me when im playing my guitar. but the shorts don't fit the second time around so you can acquit me on that charge.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> now im getting the blame for things I didnt do. but then everybody should get stoned, they'll stone me when im riding in my car, they'll stone me when im playing my guitar. but the shorts don't fit the second time around so you can acquit me on that charge.
> sherman


Uncle Sherm...are you into Lazy's seeds again???


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...are you into Lazy's seeds again???


life was never so good until I got those seeds, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Probably messed them a time or two that he can’t remember... if he’s on Lazys seeds.


----------



## ress

scioto_alex said:


> Well if we're on scat, there's nothing like being barefoot in the pasture and squishing a warm pile between your toes.
> 
> Not on purpose, of course. That would be weird.


When we were kids playing football in the back yard I was on defense and my cousin was running up the sideline and heading for the bush for a touchdown when all by himself he slams to the ground head over heals! Yep he spun out when he stepped in a pile of dog sh**! From then on it was known as dog sh-- defense!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> When we were kids playing football in the back yard I was on defense and my cousin was running up the sideline and heading for the bush for a touchdown when all by himself he slams to the ground head over heals! Yep he spun out when he stepped in a pile of dog sh**! From then on it was known as dog sh-- defense!!!


Not being there, I might be wrong but wasn't it heels over head? Head over heels never reflected how I wiped out especially on ice...


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Not being there, I might be wrong but wasn't it heels over head? Head over heels never reflected how I wiped out especially on ice...


Heels over head would apply when I when down a few years ago in the moss at the boat dock coming down across trailer tongue busting up several ribs and sternum.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Heels over head would apply when I when down a few years ago in the moss at the boat dock coming down across trailer tongue busting up several ribs and sternum.


OUCH.............


----------



## scioto_alex

One time I was hopping the fence at the pasture, swung over and grabbed the top rail, and it came off the posts and I was laying on my back in the mud with a fence rail across my chest and a half dozen horses standing around and looking down at me like Well, we haven't seen that before.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay lazy,do you still have some of them Magical seed left?
Sherman,may need more or just Up his dose I am going to start a go fund me page for him just to help him out


----------



## ress

Head over heels in love. Isn't that in a song from way back?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

More fur...cost for lazy comming


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Hay lazy,do you still have some of them Magical seed left?
> Sherman,may need more or just Up his dose I am going to start a go fund me page for him just to help him out


Yup, yup, Dis year I had a *BUMPER* *CROP*...a *SURPLUS* *CROP*. I got seeds coming out my ying......
This was all due to the weather pattern and being influenced by a El Dingo.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> One time I was hopping the fence at the pasture, swung over and grabbed the top rail, and it came off the posts and I was laying on my back in the mud with a fence rail across my chest and a half dozen horses standing around and looking down at me like Well, we haven't seen that before.


----------



## scioto_alex

OK, this is funny. We've had a work project going for a few days, they're replacing the sidewalk corners and putting in ramps. They're finishing up with that.

Across the street, there's a dog that get up on the roof and generally barks around.

This morning, in front of my house, there's a whole work crew in visibility shirts, standing around and taking cell phone pics of the dog, with a bobcat and a steamroller parked in front of my van.










Life on the West Side of Columbus.


----------



## 1basshunter

The dog must be Cheap entertainment for them LOL


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

1basshunter said:


> The dog must be Cheap entertainment for them LOL


The dog alone is entertainment, but on top of that there's the show of people who freak out over it. They'll get out of their cars and take pictures, and some of them call Animal Control.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> The dog alone is entertainment, but on top of that there's the show of people who freak out over it. They'll get out of their cars and take pictures, and some of them call Animal Control.


You could probably kick back on your front porch drink some beer and watch the entertainment as people freak out over that dog


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> You could probably kick back on your front porch drink some beer and watch the entertainment as people freak out over that dog


Or sell beverages and snacks....


----------



## scioto_alex

That's one thing about this house, I don't have much of a front porch. There's enough room for visitors to stand at the door and be covered by a roof in the rain. We can sit on the step and watch the neighborhood go by but there's no room for something like rocking chairs.


----------



## 1basshunter

Maybe some of lazy seeds


----------



## sherman51

you never know what a dog will do.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

I've just got to do # 5000. sorry guys.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

5000!!!!!! 
Should we go for 10,000


----------



## scioto_alex

sherman51 said:


> you never know what a dog will do.
> sherman


At the store, among all the Halloween stuff, there are dog skeletons. They have ears.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I've just got to do # 5000. sorry guys.
> sherman


Sorry to let you know Sherman, You missed it by one post I have the 5000 post you Musta been eating some lazy seeds


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I've just got to do # 5000. sorry guys.
> sherman


*DING DING… We have a winner!!!! *


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Sorry to let you know Sherman, You missed it by one post I have the 5000 post you Musta been eating some lazy seeds


Looks like you got into the seeds or Sherm pulled some strings or threatened with his shorts...


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> *DING DING… We have a winner!!!! *


This is that’s 5005post Count back


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sorry to let you know Sherman, You missed it by one post I have the 5000 post you Musta been eating some lazy seeds


if you'll look in the upper right hand corner it gives the number of the post. mine says 5000 and yours says 5001. you must be high on something maybe to many of lazy's seeds, LOL. and thats good enough for me.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> if you'll look in the upper right hand corner it gives the number of the post. mine says 5000 and yours says 5001. you must be high on something maybe to many of lazy's seeds, LOL. and thats good enough for me.
> sherman


Congrats to you and everyone who has kept this thread off the track w/o getting it locked up...

Derailers one and all....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Maybe Sherm needs new glasses...??


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Maybe Sherm needs new glasses...??


You guys quit messin with uncle Sherm!!!
He got the 5000th post for sure. 
And just so you know, you can't trick him cause them seeds from lazy he's been into helps with his glaucoma. And since he's been partaking of them, he can see a gnat land on a mosquito at 100 paces. 

Just wished he would have been taking them seeds years ago.
Maybe he would have seen my boat up and Manistee and not runned it over.


----------



## ress

Way ta go sherm!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> You could probably kick back on your front porch drink some beer and watch the entertainment as people freak out over that dog


Sell some TShirts. Advertise for people to come see "Roofus" the dog?
Like a BOSS - Roofus! The Roof Dog.
When he barks does he go, wroof, wroof?,


----------



## 1basshunter

Way too go Sherman,
Even if it’s only in your mind!!!!
I’m the 5000th post you must have Taking too much of lazy’s seeds today


----------



## Snakecharmer

Might be a different count on phones than on PC's but on my PC. Sherm hit 5000


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 274809


I got 18... I remember suicide knobs.........


----------



## ress

Yep me to. All tractors had em. Your post is number 5016


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Yep me to. All tractors had em. Your post is number 5016


 And yours is 5017....The Mayfield Rd Drive-In is still open in Chardon...Looks llike they run one in Ravenna too.

http://funflick.com/

How about Dogs-n-Suds? Great rootbeer..

My mother has a fridge from 1950 (still running) with the little freezer compartment in the fridge.


----------



## ress

My sister gave me this in 74. Always keep it frosted!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

New to site and looked through some of this thread. Just want to say congrats on the longevity. Great banter and credit to all sportsmen. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

One guy and a boat said:


> New to site and looked through some of this thread. Just want to say congrats on the longevity. Great banter and credit to all sportsmen.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


Feel free to bring up any topic on your mind and de-rail the thread....Most of these guys have A.D.D. I think so they wont even notice... As for me I'm one sleeve short of a white coat...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

And I don’t


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> My sister gave me this in 74. Always keep it frosted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Did she steal it? Bad girl....I'm thirsty now...


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah this thread is the inmates running the asylum. The mods watch it closely but we haven't yet broken the rules badly enough to get it closed. Just stay out of politics and religion.

However, infantile equine fetish is the kind of strange stuff we dig up here.






I prefer real horses.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Did she steal it? Bad girl....I'm thirsty now...


Most likely she did she’s probably had a problem for years and it just now coming out


----------



## 1basshunter

I prefer real horses.[/QUOTE]
Alex, How long of you had this fetish? It really doesn’t matter we’re all here to help you through it. And we will not make fun of you but we will laugh about it. Behind your back of course


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I prefer real horses
> Alex, How long of you had this fetish? It really doesn’t matter we’re all here to help you through it. And we will not make fun of you but we will laugh about it. Behind your back of course


LOL spittin my Rootbeer.....

Alex's theme song....."Save a horse, ride a cowboy"...


----------



## Snakecharmer

One of my favorite movie scenes/ Sound tracks.


----------



## Snakecharmer

And in honor of Aretha


----------



## scioto_alex

I spent 15 years hanging around with various herds back when that was allowed. But after the Mad Cow and Hoof and Mouth scares, they tightened way down and put a gate across the drive.

Rubbing down a horse is like a giant version of petting a dog, but a herd of horses is not like a pack of dogs. They just want peace. Better farts, too, long and rumbling and complicated.


----------



## ress

Thanks for all the PM's guys!!


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Yeah this thread is the inmates running the asylum. The mods watch it closely but we haven't yet broken the rules badly enough to get it closed. Just stay out of politics and religion.
> 
> However, infantile equine fetish is the kind of strange stuff we dig up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer real horses.


ST prefers Real Goats.


----------



## scioto_alex

Snakecharmer said:


> One of my favorite movie scenes/ Sound tracks.


One thing I've wondered about - that Bob's Country Bunker bar with the neon sign that's a hat tipping back and forth, did they create that for the movie, or was it something already out there?


----------



## sherman51

we have a chance of rain 8 out of the next 10 days. some days its not much of a chance. but just as sure as I start doing something outside it'll rain on my parade. how many of you think there has been to many rain days this summer?? we went to erie back in july for 6 days and only fished 4 days because of the weather. and got rained on 1 of those 4 days. we got soaked the 1 day it rained on us.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

That warm summer rain you’re talking about Sherman, it’s not rain Just don’t look up in the trees and find all of us.
I guess the good news is that it’s not raining on your parade


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> That warm summer rain you’re talking about Sherman, it’s not rain Just don’t look up in the trees and find all of us.
> I guess the good news is that it’s not raining on your parade


I guess its like my cousin use to call rain liquid sunshine. but not everybody was convinced, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I guess its like my cousin use to call rain liquid sunshine. but not everybody was convinced, LOL.
> sherman


Uncle Shermie, you know I love you but....was he touched as well?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Shermie, you know I love you but....was he touched as well?


Lazy, I see you have been selling them seeds to his family for a very long time


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m thinking about buying stock in the Lazy seed Corporation if I do I should be able to retire within a year specially sense Sherman, buys and eats them like candy


----------



## 1basshunter

candy candy for all


----------



## scioto_alex

The Chinese consider rain to be good fortune. When Britain turned Hong Kong back over to China (99-year lease ran out) there was a lone bagpipe player standing in a pouring rain. But Scottish national costume anticipates rain.

Only Love can make it Rain like the Sweat of Lovers laying in the Fields.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Only Love can bring the Rain like the Sweat of Lovers laying in the Fields.


Unless its poison ivy, right Alex?


----------



## scioto_alex

She comes on like a rose, but everyone knows she'll get you in dutch. You can look but you'd better not touch.


----------



## ress

Yeah we've had our share of rain this year. My lawn only got browned out once for about 3 weeks this year. Plus the worst part is when it evaporates, man it gets muggy!!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Give me rain. It has all been up in Wisconsin and Michigan, for a week or more.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> She comes on like a rose, but everyone knows she'll get you in dutch. You can look but you'd better not touch.


We marched to that in Basic:
Viet Nam, Viet Nam,
Late at night when you're sleeping ,
Viet Cong come a creeping all around.
Viet Nam


----------



## 1basshunter

Alex , stop talking so many seeds at one time!!!! Just giving you a heads up it is really peyote buttons don’t tell Sherman


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Shermie, you know I love you but....was he touched as well?


yeah he was touched real bad. he was a good old country boy that never went to school.



1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking about buying stock in the Lazy seed Corporation if I do I should be able to retire within a year specially sense Sherman, buys and eats them like candy


you have the wrong idea about lazy's seeds. he don't sell them but gives them to his friends.

I was right about the rain. the sun was shining and everything looked good. I got new hubs for my little trailer. I went out and started changing them out. got the 1st side on but was having a lot of trouble getting the bearing buddy on. well here came the rain on my parade. got pretty much soaked before getting in the house. waited for the rain to stop then put the other side on. had to take the bearing buddies down and used my belt sander and put a small bevel on the outer lip so I could get them started. almost got them on and it started raining again, go figure.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, Your wife has been paying lazy for years she said if it wasn’t for them seeds she would’ve divorced you along time ago


----------



## Snakecharmer

I predict 10,000 by December 31st....2019


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking about buying stock in the Lazy seed Corporation if I do I should be able to retire within a year specially sense Sherman, buys and eats them like candy


More fur...st fur shop...moles munks n mice


----------



## ress

Dang you have a ton of those things! I don't have any here. I here they are becoming a problem.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Dang you have a ton of those things! I don't have any here. I here they are becoming a problem.


yup... my neighbors want me to trap their property now....chipmunk pelts $7.25!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Alex , stop talking so many seeds at one time!!!! Just giving you a heads up it is really peyote buttons don’t tell Sherman


did someone say PEYOTE?????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You guys quit messin with uncle Sherm!!!
> He got the 5000th post for sure.
> And just so you know, you can't trick him cause them seeds from lazy he's been into helps with his glaucoma. And since he's been partaking of them, he can see a gnat land on a mosquito at 100 paces.
> 
> Just wished he would have been taking them seeds years ago.
> Maybe he would have seen my boat up and Manistee and not runned it over.


fast water said i fell asleep on him when we talk late at night ,,,,please someone tell me what this means????


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> fast water said i fell asleep on him when we talk late at night ,,,,please someone tell me what this means????


I think you guys were spooning if you need a therapist to resolve these issues you will not find it on this form but please keep us updated so we can laugh about it behind your back of course


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I think you guys were spooning if you need a therapist to resolve these issues you will not find it on this form but please keep us updated so we can laugh about it behind your back of course


noooooo we are just FRIENDS


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> fast water said i fell asleep on him when we talk late at night ,,,,please someone tell me what this means????


You two sound like an old married couple. Take him out to eat and buy him something nice.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> More fur...st fur shop...moles munks n mice
> View attachment 274955
> View attachment 274957
> View attachment 274959
> View attachment 274961


Tom those things look kinda chunky. What are ya feeding em son?
Whatcha needs a kitty. Here kitty, kitty, kitty, kitty.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## scioto_alex

That rain yesterday - fortunately I took my big golf umbrella to work because when I got out it was a car wash. I was holding the umbrella at a 45-degree angle. I still got wet.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, Your wife has been paying lazy for years she said if it wasn’t for them seeds she would’ve divorced you along time ago


the only problem with that theory is the wife was with me for 45 yrs before I even knew lazy. my wife said she was not going to move and I said the same thing so it was just easier for us to stay together, LOL. 



Saugeye Tom said:


> More fur...st fur shop...moles munks n mice
> View attachment 274955
> View attachment 274957
> View attachment 274959
> View attachment 274961


you must have a breeding stock of those things. I've never seen so many close to a house. good luck getting all of them.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I have all kinds of those around the house. I need to do the trapping thing also.


----------



## ress

7.25 a pelt? ----- Fake News!


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> 7.25 a pelt? ----- Fake News!


But it’s on the Internet so it must be true


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> 7.25 a pelt? ----- Fake News!


How many would it take to make a jacket?


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> noooooo we are just FRIENDS


Good FRIENDS


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> How many would it take to make a jacket?


Depends on how big you are...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> How many would it take to make a jacket?


372 AND 1/2


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Good FRIENDS


Good Friends with Benefits?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Good Friends with Benefits?


everybody knows one hand washes the other, LOL. bubba teaches that in the pokey.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> fast water said i fell asleep on him when we talk late at night ,,,,please someone tell me what this means????


It means that I am boring.
But you didn't have to actually start snoring like a freight train into the phone. 



1basshunter said:


> I think you guys were spooning if you need a therapist to resolve these issues you will not find it on this form but please keep us updated so we can laugh about it behind your back of course





Saugeye Tom said:


> noooooo we are just FRIENDS


Yes...friends. Though ST does refer to me as one of his OGF boyfriends when talking to Mrs ST. And he refers you, 1basshunter as the same. And if I catch you two spooning, I will scratch your eyes out.



Lazy 8 said:


> You two sound like an old married couple. Take him out to eat and buy him something nice.


He has done better than that. He hooked me up with much very valuable knowledge about LSC and has gifted me with some very nice fishing gear. All of which means more to me than dinners and dancing.



Snakecharmer said:


> Good Friends with Benefits?


It's not polite to kiss and tell.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> everybody knows one hand washes the other, LOL. bubba teaches that in the pokey.
> sherman


Uncle Sherm...you never said you knew bubba too!
Been awhile since I've seen him, how's he doin?
Word on the street is he is doin great cause the Jailhouse Raman Noodle recipe cookbook we wrote was sellin like hot cakes.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Does anybody else have back problems?


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Does anybody else have back problems?


Yup!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Yup!


----------



## 1basshunter

Do any of you guys use the teeters hang up I’ve been using it for little over 6 Months now and absolutely love it


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Do any of you guys use the teeters hang up I’ve been using it for little over 6 Months now and absolutely love it


I do not!
One of my brothers has one and swears by it.
He has tried to talk me into getting one and I've really considered it.


----------



## 1basshunter

You can get a used one in great condition real cheap best thing I ever did


----------



## fastwater

^^^Gonna have to put that on the list. Just hear too many good things about them not to have one. The only problem I may run into is I have a few pins and screws in my ankle that I'd have to check with the Dr about before I go hanging from my feet.


----------



## G.lock

1basshunter said:


> Do any of you guys use the teeters hang up I’ve been using it for little over 6 Months now and absolutely love it


I bought a inversion table off Amazon for $200, it was a best seller ranked. Super heavy duty and yes it is heavy.
Best money spent.
I have it set at a 45 degree angle, that's perfect for old man. Used it daily for about 15 minutes and after a couple weeks my back pain was gone.
Now I use it twice a week as preventive maintenance and back pain is a memory.


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> I bought a inversion table off Amazon for $200, it was a best seller ranked. Super heavy duty and yes it is heavy.
> Best money spent.
> I have it set at a 45 degree angle, that's perfect for old man. Used it daily for about 15 minutes and after a couple weeks my back pain was gone.
> Now I use it twice a week as preventive maintenance and back pain is a memory.


Before I started Using mine it felt like a knife stuck in my back and now no pain at all can’t say enough good stuff about it


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...you never said you knew bubba too!
> Been awhile since I've seen him, how's he doin?
> Word on the street is he is doin great cause the Jailhouse Raman Noodle recipe cookbook we wrote was sellin like hot cakes.


the last time I seen bubba he was after some young fish. he had a bar of soap kin his hand and begging the guy to let him wash his hands.



1basshunter said:


> Does anybody else have back problems?


I have a bad back along with all the other problems I have. I have a bulging disc putting pressure on the nerve running down my right leg. they want to do surgery or give me a epidural injection. I told them no. im 67 now and I don't want to take the chance it'll make things worse. I also have degenerative bone disease in my back. whatever that means.
sherman


----------



## ress

No thank God. But I did just get back from the Docs office cause I got cellulitis for the third time this year. If you don't know it hurts real bad along with a fever. Mine was 101.4 this morning! Big time antibiotics including a shot in the butt to get it acting fast.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> No thank God. But I did just get back from the Docs office cause I got cellulitis for the third time this year. If you don't know it hurts real bad along with a fever. Mine was 101.4 this morning! Big time antibiotics including a shot in the butt to get it acting fast.


Ouch my FIL has that.


----------



## 1basshunter

It just sucks getting old


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Does anybody else have back problems?


Does a chicken have lips?


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> It just sucks getting old


Yep...remember dad used to say "getting old ain't for sissy's".


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Does a chicken have lips?


Does a chicken have hips?


----------



## Lazy 8

I have scoliosis in my lower back. My spine lists out about 36 degrees to the left right now and it hurts like the Dickens. I do have a Teeter board that helps. Spinal decompression. I have mine adjusted so I can hang upside down like Batman. But I'm not down there long, after my face feels flushed, I come up for air.
The scoliosis will only get worse with time. Spinal injections of cortisone, administered with an xray do squat.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Does a chicken have hips?


I know they have delicious thighs


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I have scoliosis in my lower back. My spine lists out about 36 degrees to the left right now and it hurts like the Dickens. I do have a Teeter board that helps. Spinal decompression. I have mine adjusted so I can hang upside down like Batman. But I'm not down there long, after my face feels flushed, I come up for air.
> The scoliosis will only get worse with time. Spinal injections of cortisone, administered with an xray do squat.


If you go on one of those . We were told not to hang upside down very long basically go down couple seconds then up. Like a swing


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I know they have delicious thighs


I’ve always been a breast man myself


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> If you go on one of those . We were told not to hang upside down very long basically go down couple seconds then up. Like a swing


I've had mine about 4 years and I'm ok. Maybe a little touched like Shermie, but aren't we all? Eh EZ?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Speaking of EZ ain’t heard nothing from him lately might be trying to get his glock to work?


----------



## fastwater

I'm sorry to hear that lazy.
Does the teeter board help you as well?

Speaking of chickens...Roho has back issues also.
Most likely caused by all the pace he keeps with all his hens at home and abroad. Sometimes when it botherin him and he's struttin, it's almost like he's pimpin cause he's got that limp goin on.
Nevertheless, do ya'll think one of them boards would help Roho?


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Speaking of EZ ain’t heard nothing from him lately might be trying to get his glock to work?


Poor EZ them glocks will never work


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I'm sorry to hear that lazy.
> Does the teeter board help you as well?
> 
> Speaking of chickens...Roho has back issues also.
> Most likely caused by all the pace he keeps with all his hens at home and abroad. Sometimes when it botherin him and he's struttin, it's almost like he's pimpin cause he's got that limp goin on.
> Nevertheless, do ya'll think one of them boards would help Roho?


Thanks Quickiewawa. Being a carpenter for 20 years or so didn't help matters. I've already got 2 bionic knees and I'm fixing to get a bionic rotator cuff. She's torn, torn like a rag doll. 90% tear. 
I think a traction board would help ol Roho. Long as it's got a built in rotisserie.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Pretty sure I got rotator cuff issues as well going to have to get it checked out.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Quickiewawa. Being a carpenter for 20 years or so didn't help matters. I've already got 2 bionic knees and I'm fixing to get a bionic rotator cuff. She's torn, torn like a rag doll. 90% tear.
> I think a traction board would help ol Roho. *Long as it's got a built in rotisserie. *




Roho don't do rotisserie!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Roho don't do rotisserie!!!


Go for it it’s not going to Hurt me in the least LOL


----------



## fastwater

fastwater said:


> Roho don't do rotisserie!!!





1basshunter said:


> Go for it it’s not going to Hurt me in the least LOL


Did lazy send you some of his'ns seeds too?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Pretty sure I got rotator cuff issues as well going to have to get it checked out.


You start out with an xray, from there an MRI. Not knowing I had the tear, I was babying my shoulder to the point of it becoming frozen. My doc knocked me out, and beat me up. (Same dude that replaced my knees) He does knees and shoulders. While knocked out, he manipulated my shoulder. (Broke up all the scar tissue) 6 wks of PT.
Now, 4 mos later, surgery.
It's been a fun ride but it ain't over yet.
Good luck brother.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> You start out with an xray, from there an MRI. Not knowing I had the tear, I was babying my shoulder to the point of it becoming frozen. My doc knocked me out, and beat me up. (Same dude that replaced my knees) He does knees and shoulders. While knocked out, he manipulated my shoulder. (Broke up all the scar tissue) 6 wks of PT.
> Now, 4 mos later, surgery.
> It's been a fun ride but it ain't over yet.
> Good luck brother.


Yep...frozen shoulder is no joke. 
Can't move your arm and just the weight of your arm hanging on the shoulder feels like a constant toothache. Raising your arm is impossible. Don't think you use any shoulder muscles to make a fist...you do. And the longer you don't move your arm/shoulder, the worse it gets.
I had shots of lidocaine in the shoulder when the Dr manipulated mine.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> You start out with an xray, from there an MRI. Not knowing I had the tear, I was babying my shoulder to the point of it becoming frozen. My doc knocked me out, and beat me up. (Same dude that replaced my knees) He does knees and shoulders. While knocked out, he manipulated my shoulder. (Broke up all the scar tissue) 6 wks of PT.
> Now, 4 mos later, surgery.
> It's been a fun ride but it ain't over yet.
> Good luck brother.


I was planning on trying to wait until after deer season...


----------



## scioto_alex

I had lidocane injections in advance of getting stitches. They hurt like hell going in.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Did lazy send you some of his'ns seeds too?


Big time!!!! I must have a life time Supply of them thank you lazy


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I’ve always been a breast man myself


you stole the words right outta my mouth



fastwater said:


> Did lazy send you some of his'ns seeds too?


yep! you know he's been hittin them seeds from his posts. anybody that stays around here for very long has to be on somethin.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I thought they said no rain today? Looks like rain all day to me. Plus tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yep...frozen shoulder is no joke.
> Can't move your arm and just the weight of your arm hanging on the shoulder feels like a constant toothache. Raising your arm is impossible. Don't think you use any shoulder muscles to make a fist...you do. And the longer you don't move your arm/shoulder, the worse it gets.
> I had shots of lidocaine in the shoulder when the Dr manipulated mine.


Ouch! Were you awake during the procedure? I was knocked out cold under anesthesia. 
I remember when the dude said, were going to give you a little cocktail now, I felt my arm and wrist starting to burn a little and I said, sionara y'all.
I'm a lightweight when it comes to anesthesia, all they have to do is mention it and I'm out cold.
My sister and SIL both, woke up kinda during a colonoscopy. 
They couldn't say or do anything though.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought they said no rain today? Looks like rain all day to me. Plus tomorrow and Monday.


it seems like we have a lot more rain days than dry days here. but when it gets cold it'll be snow if the same weather patterns hold.
sherman


----------



## G.lock

Had my shoulder done after a fall, couldn't even reach the shifter on my car, the radio and mirror might as well have been on the moon.
Alls good now and I'm back to sliding around corners and casting a fishin rod.


----------



## ress

I'am back to mowing about every 5 days with all this rain. Losing 3 minuets of daylight every day now will slow it down. 
Wife had frozen shoulder from using a mouse all day at work.


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> View attachment 275155
> Had my shoulder done after a fall, couldn't even reach the shifter on my car, the radio and mirror might as well have been on the moon.
> Alls good now and I'm back to sliding around corners and casting a fishin rod.


ouch!!! that hurts me to look at that shoulder. it looks like you might have a scar. when I had my valve in my heart replaced back in april I expected this huge scar with staple marks. but the surgeon used glue to put me back together. now I have this thin line going down my chest with 2 small round scars where they had tubes going in.
sherman


----------



## G.lock

Yea the glue really lessens scarring. Last year my eight year old grand had his left kidney and a 15 inch tumor removed, a horizontal cut going entirely across his body. Glued the incision, now you can only see a faint scar, another year and it probably won't show at all.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Pretty sure I got rotator cuff issues as well going to have to get it checked out.


I thought I might have rotator issues too but the Doc said to try one on these and after about a month of using it twice a day for 20 minutes (cold) my shoulder it back to its normal self. Had trouble raising my hand higher than my shoulder and now I can lift it straight to the ceiling...I also practiced "painting" the alphabet in "Air". A to Z about 12 inch letters. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/North-Am...=sem&msclkid=c705502f3a0a1e7b75340bbb0b4cd642


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Ouch! Were you awake during the procedure? I was knocked out cold under anesthesia.
> I remember when the dude said, were going to give you a little cocktail now, I felt my arm and wrist starting to burn a little and I said, sionara y'all.
> I'm a lightweight when it comes to anesthesia, all they have to do is mention it and I'm out cold.
> My sister and SIL both, woke up kinda during a colonoscopy.
> They couldn't say or do anything though.


Yes, I was awake. But the lidocaine injections made my shoulder and arm totally numb. I believe they could have cut my shoulder off with a chainsaw and I would not have felt it. I did have some pain towards the center of my back between my shoulder though as the Dr. moved my shoulder and arm in ways I didn't think it would move. And he did so with some force at times.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Thanks!


----------



## ress

Buckeyes are winning!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Clemson and texas a n m will be a good game.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> I had lidocane injections in advance of getting stitches. They hurt like hell going in.


Amen to that!
Had two in the shoulder. 
One in the front between clavicle and shoulder in the muscle. One in the back of shoulder in the rhomboid major muscle.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Buckeyes are winning!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Yes...actually an expected blowout and kind of a boring game.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Thanks!


I had to pretend I was painting letters on a fence.... The different movements needed to draw the different letters was the therapy I used...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Did any of y’alls stop and think what a chair would look like if our knees would bend the other way??


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did any of y’alls stop and think what a chair would look like if our knees would bend the other way??


Not at all. But I know that where all glad you’re here to do that stuff for us


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did any of y’alls stop and think what a chair would look like if our knees would bend the other way??


 This is the side effects of lazy seeds when you take too many at one time


----------



## ezbite

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did any of y’alls stop and think what a chair would look like if our knees would bend the other way??


it would just be lower??


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> View attachment 275155
> Had my shoulder done after a fall, couldn't even reach the shifter on my car, the radio and mirror might as well have been on the moon.
> Alls good now and I'm back to sliding around corners and casting a fishin rod.


Ouch...is that what I have to look forward to?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did any of y’alls stop and think what a chair would look like if our knees would bend the other way??


that sure is a interesting question.
sherman


----------



## ress

I think that a couple areas on the body would be flipped from front to back


----------



## G.lock

Lazy 8 said:


> Ouch...is that what I have to look forward to?


Maybe, I had a massive tear in the rotator.(that's how the doc classed it on insurance)
Depends on how bad the tear is. Many times it can be repaired with a single keyhole which is closed with a single staple or glue.
I literally could not lift my arm, only bend at elbow. Recovery took six weeks of therapy, full recovery took another ten to twelve.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Kind of looks like bacon from the Flintstones


----------



## ress

Thats cool!


----------



## 1basshunter

What is the worst operation you guys ever had and how did it affect you? For me I was working at Buckeye steel and I broke my neck when the crane broke just load and hit me square in the head I broke my C one vertebrae which is the hangman break same one superman had I had 75% neurological bruise. Somehow my nerve found a way around the bruise because it never heals I went to Cleveland clinic and had an operation called a fusion and then one and a half years in a halo . Guys you will never know the The agony of not being able to shower except for a sponge bath for that long


----------



## ezbite

Ruptured testicle... you think you know pain? you don't know pain until your nads are dark purple the size of a honeydew


----------



## 1basshunter

Sounds like a form of Vd


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

Kidney stones hurt.. really hurt..


----------



## Lazy 8

Wow! Some of you have had it bad! 
EZ, NOT the twins! 
Basshunter....dang man!
Before my knees were replaced, I had a bone on bone situation. No cartilage.
But that doesn't compare with you all.
I got no dogs in this hunt.


----------



## sherman51

the heart valve I just had replaced is the only surgery I've had except for a sinus surgery I had done many yrs ago. but the sinus surgery wasnt anything like the heart valve. but I would say it doesn't compare to a broken neck or busted nut.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

I have had my share of kidney stones. I've had to have 3 or 4 busted up so I could pass them. I lost count at 30 something. but that was yrs ago. I've probably passed around 50 of them by now. I passed 4 huge stones about 3 yrs ago. I went to my urologist after I passed them and he took one of them to run some tests on. then I passed a huge one a few months back. I've had women that had kidney stones and had babies they said the kidney stones was much worse than having the baby. but I really don't know because I haven't had a baby yet. I had one where the wife drove me to the hospital and when I got there I remember walking in. but my wife said they came out and got me in a wheelchair. I was hurting so bad I didnt remember that.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Yup! Hurt so bad I just started throwing up. Definitely didn’t remember everything that happened even without any drugs.


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 275325


----------



## ress

Have had many heart ablations. For the most part your out cold. Once at OSU I came to a little during surgery and the pain was unreal. I yelled and the doc says," SEVEN", That was it, back out. The A-Fib itself does not hurt but when they took out both catheters after a 8 hr surgery the pain was intense. That was just a short pain burst. I had 13 cardioversion's during it and that left me burnt from the patches. Every bump on the way home hurt like hell.


----------



## 1basshunter

My wife is a doctor at OSU medical


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All this talk...look where I am now


----------



## Burkcarp1

ST you take it easy brother! What happened?


----------



## 1basshunter

He is going through withdraws lack of lazy seeds


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Kidney stones hurt.. really hurt..


YEP... And having to have a catheter put in so I could pee due the kidney stone blockage was no walk in the park..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> ST you take it easy brother! What happened?


Chest pain.....heart beating fast....slowing down....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Chest pain.....heart beating fast....slowing down....


Hang in there Tom. Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Hang in there Tom. Prayers for a speedy recovery!


Thx...I should be out tomorrow


----------



## 1basshunter

My wife and I are praying for a fast Recovery for you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thank ya


----------



## Lazy 8

Tommy, I think we're all praying for you brother. Leave the nurses alone and do what the doctor tells you.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> All this talk...look where I am now
> View attachment 275373


Did I ever tell you that you remind me of my brother?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I have had my share of kidney stones. I've had to have 3 or 4 busted up so I could pass them. I lost count at 30 something. but that was yrs ago. I've probably passed around 50 of them by now. I passed 4 huge stones about 3 yrs ago. I went to my urologist after I passed them and he took one of them to run some tests on. then I passed a huge one a few months back. I've had women that had kidney stones and had babies they said the kidney stones was much worse than having the baby. but I really don't know because I haven't had a baby yet. I had one where the wife drove me to the hospital and when I got there I remember walking in. but my wife said they came out and got me in a wheelchair. I was hurting so bad I didnt remember that.
> sherman


Hey Shermie, save me some of them stones, I needs me some slingshot ammo.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

[email protected] saugeye tom... take it easy brother. 

Can we get back to the owl poop... I was roaming around the woods out at westbranch this weekend...love the bad weather and all...keeps the people away lol.

Anyway came across a tall pine with bones at the base...sure as heck I look up and see 2 owls perched on a branch about a good 30 foot up...started looking around for some droppings...lol..
Too much rain as the ground was saturated lol.

Got spot marked...going back on a less wet day.

Don


----------



## Lazy 8

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> [email protected] saugeye tom... take it easy brother.
> 
> Can we get back to the owl poop... I was roaming around the woods out at westbranch this weekend...love the bad weather and all...keeps the people away lol.
> 
> Anyway came across a tall pine with bones at the base...sure as heck I look up and see 2 owls perched on a branch about a good 30 foot up...started looking around for some droppings...lol..
> Too much rain as the ground was saturated lol.
> 
> Got spot marked...going back on a less wet day.
> 
> Don


Man-o-man, that stuffs the slickest substance known to mankind.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...going to bed now...just thought about this and would like to close this evening out with a song by kenny chesney...

...get along...I'm a get along guy and at times get a little too strong for some lol. But just would like to say ... OGF is pretty cool and does provide a Individual escape from this and that...

Good night and good times!

Don.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Did I ever tell you that you remind me of my brother?


I think you had


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tommy, I think we're all praying for you brother. Leave the nurses alone and do what the doctor tells you.


Lmao. Two different doctors..both hot!!


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> YEP... And having to have a catheter put in so I could pee due the kidney stone blockage was no walk in the park..


yeah I had one of those put in. it hurt as bad as any kidney stone.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao. Two different doctors..both hot!!


That's bad for the BP!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 275497


Got me!


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Got me!


Snake charmer, that shouldn’t be hard to do for him remember you’re a Browns fan and all you have is one saying (wait till next year )


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Snake charmer, that shouldn’t be hard to do for him remember you’re a Browns fan and all you have is one saying (wait till next year )


I bet he got you too but you won't admit it...….


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Snake charmer, that shouldn’t be hard to do for him remember you’re a Browns fan and all you have is one saying (wait till next year )


Did you have to go there 1bh?


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Did you have to go there 1bh?


I've wasted time watching them but I haven't wasted money on tickets. Last game I saw in person was bottlegate and my friend had freebies for me.

Now the Indians are a different story...


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> I bet he got you too but you won't admit it...….


He did


----------



## 1basshunter

I have my own problems with my team they are the Redskins believe me they need help also


----------



## ress

Browns played a good game! You can't win em all!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I have my own problems with my team they are the Redskins believe me they need help also


you n buckeye coastie red skins ugh


----------



## Saugeye Tom

im home all dr make a house call!!!


----------



## ress

Way to go ST! Chill for awhile.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 275537


It always has..


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao. Two different doctors..both hot!!


Should we assume they were woman doctors?


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> It always has..


It might be made from it


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Should we assume they were woman doctors?


We can hope for the best!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> We can hope for the best!!


Be careful if you drop your keys for now until we get some verification.....


----------



## polebender

Snakecharmer said:


> Should we assume they were woman doctors?


----------



## 1basshunter

polebender said:


> View attachment 275541


Mark,With him is hard to imagine what they really were. Women, men, Or a combination of both heck it could’ve been a farm animal


----------



## Lazy 8

This is a tough crowd. Wait til he gets on his feet...he almost croaked.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Saugeye Tom said:


> im home all dr make a house call!!!


Glad to hear your home. Rest up for the fall bite coming soon.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> We can hope for the best!!


Of course......no animals allowed at that hospital


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lord knows ....5 different tests and all good...probably 10k worth....waiting on results from the last one..ultrasound..thanks all. Tom


----------



## 1basshunter

How are you doing? Hope you’re doing good


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Of course......no animals allowed at that hospital


So what you’re saying is you ended up in the wrong hospital


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

I must have missed something. what happened to tom? is he doing better?

I have an older brother that was found collapsed in his chair. the paramedics gave him up for dead. but his son made them try to revive him. they got him a blood pressure and took him to the hospital. a few days later he signed himself out against doctors orders. but the only thing they were holding him for was to find him a rehab place. he is just like he was before he got sick. they didnt find anything that caused him to almost die.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> I must have missed something. what happened to tom? is he doing better?
> 
> I have an older brother that was found collapsed in his chair. the paramedics gave him up for dead. but his son made them try to revive him. they got him a blood pressure and took him to the hospital. a few days later he signed himself out against doctors orders. but the only thing they were holding him for was to find him a rehab place. he is just like he was before he got sick. they didnt find anything that caused him to almost die.
> sherman


Post 5150


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I must have missed something. what happened to tom? is he doing better?
> 
> I have an older brother that was found collapsed in his chair. the paramedics gave him up for dead. but his son made them try to revive him. they got him a blood pressure and took him to the hospital. a few days later he signed himself out against doctors orders. but the only thing they were holding him for was to find him a rehab place. he is just like he was before he got sick. they didnt find anything that caused him to almost die.
> sherman


I actually missed ST bein in the hospital as well. I hadn't checked into the 'derailer thread' for a day and look what happened.

Tom, is the ultrasound test the test/pic that shows the valve on the back side of the heart that doesn't show up on a regular ct scan?


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 275581


It’s a trap don’t fall for it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I actually missed ST bein in the hospital as well. I hadn't checked into the 'derailer thread' for a day and look what happened.
> 
> Tom, is the ultrasound test the test/pic that shows the valve on the back side of the heart that doesn't show up on a regular ct scan?


YES THE WHOLE THING ALL IS GOOD THEY FOUND TRACES OF SEED LIKE MATERIAL IN MY BLOOD STREAM....LAZY I DID NOT ALMOST CROAK


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All joking aside they said my heart is as strong as a younger man. Asked if i was stressed out over anything and i could think of nothing. Gonna wear a monitor for a few days ...Thanks again all. 10 mins on a up hill tread mill full of nuclear meds...ugh


----------



## fastwater

Thinking you may be under stress due to that large hole in your garage where your boat used to set.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> YES THE WHOLE THING ALL IS GOOD THEY FOUND TRACES OF SEED LIKE MATERIAL IN MY BLOOD STREAM....LAZY I DID NOT ALMOST CROAK


Stop eating lazy s seeds I told you about them being Peyote


----------



## Burkcarp1

It seems like you guys that are into Lazy seeds are ending up in the hospital. Musta been a bad batch


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> All joking aside they said my heart is as strong as a younger man. Asked if i was stressed out over anything and i could think of nothing. Gonna wear a monitor for a few days ...Thanks again all. 10 mins on a up hill tread mill full of nuclear meds...ugh


Oh that brings back memories. I nearly puked. I was was on rhythm meds and they wanted my heart to 150. Well with the meds it would not go that high. I was close to falling down and they said to each other "Oh he's on Rythmol"! That was at OSU. I thought the Cardio Doc was going to slap them!!!


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> All joking aside they said my heart is as strong as a younger man. Asked if i was stressed out over anything and i could think of nothing. Gonna wear a monitor for a few days ...Thanks again all. 10 mins on a up hill tread mill full of nuclear meds...ugh


been there and done that. but the times I did the stress test nothing showed up. the 1st time they did a catheter and found the main artery going into the top of my heart was 90% blocked. then later I had another stress test and it didnt show anything was wrong. I told the doctor that I was still having a lot of chest pain. he said it was probably arthritis in my rig cage. I had trouble getting down to the pole barn. so I decided I wanted a second opinion after I had a bad spell going to the pole barn. so I called the doctors office. but they said my dr had moved to the next town. I said I needed a new dr. the girl said she would get me in to see some dr. I said I needed to get in as soon as possible. she asked if something was wrong. she asked me for my symptoms and I gave them to her. she talked to a dr that said for me to go to the hospital. I got there and had a bunch of tests. the dr came in and said they could give me another stress test or give me meds or do a catheter. I said if it was my choice I wanted the cath done on me. the cath showed 2 blockages and a blood clot. he put 2 stints in and put me on high doses of blood thinner. now when I have a problem this dr just does a cath to start with.
sherman


----------



## ress

Electrophysiology is a real treat too! I've had several. Puts your heart on a speed dial. I inherited all my heart issues from my dad. Thank God for medical science. Family tree shows early death in quite a few men dating back to the 1880's.


----------



## 1basshunter

All you old people are falling apart thank God I’m only 57 Years old. ( I mean young)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> All you old people are falling apart thank God I’m only 57 Years old. ( I mean young)


uh im 56


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> been there and done that. but the times I did the stress test nothing showed up. the 1st time they did a catheter and found the main artery going into the top of my heart was 90% blocked. then later I had another stress test and it didnt show anything was wrong. I told the doctor that I was still having a lot of chest pain. he said it was probably arthritis in my rig cage. I had trouble getting down to the pole barn. so I decided I wanted a second opinion after I had a bad spell going to the pole barn. so I called the doctors office. but they said my dr had moved to the next town. I said I needed a new dr. the girl said she would get me in to see some dr. I said I needed to get in as soon as possible. she asked if something was wrong. she asked me for my symptoms and I gave them to her. she talked to a dr that said for me to go to the hospital. I got there and had a bunch of tests. the dr came in and said they could give me another stress test or give me meds or do a catheter. I said if it was my choice I wanted the cath done on me. the cath showed 2 blockages and a blood clot. he put 2 stints in and put me on high doses of blood thinner. now when I have a problem this dr just does a cath to start with.
> sherman


well unkie, i had a sonogram, ekg, ultrasound, 15 tubes of blood drawn, a stress test, the thing where they put you in a tube,and the thing that looks like a pac man is eating you, all with nuke meds ......the Dr called me today and said 90% of hearts operate at 50 % mine was at 59%...my valves were like a 30 year old. the only thing he saw was my left ventricle wall was a tad thicker than normal he called it mild. said it could be from high blood pressure but the highest he seen mine at was 128/75....( besides the stress test) I'M HEALED


----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> uh im 56


Yeah, 1basshunter just looks old for his age!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

polebender said:


> Yeah, 1basshunter just looks old for his age!


LMAO I thought so.....


----------



## 1basshunter

polebender said:


> Yeah, 1basshunter just looks old for his age!


As long as I look younger than you I’m doing good Mark


----------



## sherman51

I inherited all my heart issues from my dad. Thank God for medical science. Family tree shows early death in quite a few men dating back to the 1880's.[/QUOTE]

sure glad uncle tom is doing ok. he owes me a meal, LOL

I thank god often for all the things he's provided. my father died with a bad heart at the age of 39. my grandfather on my mom's side died at the age of 42. i'm 67 now but I have 5 stints in my heart and a mechanical valve that went in back in april. the last 2 stints was in the artery they call the widow maker. now if I just last until I'm 81 I will have lived as long as both of them put together
sherman


----------



## polebender

1basshunter said:


> As long as I look younger than you I’m doing good Mark


Oh, I think I said that wrong! Sorry Rob!


----------



## G.lock

Wow talk about stress tests!
This sweet young thing half my age, well not that young, just told me the rabbit died.
Turns out she was talking about her kids pet.
Glad I didn't know my blood pressure.


----------



## Snakecharmer

G.lock said:


> Wow talk about stress tests!
> This sweet young thing half my age, well not that young, just told me the rabbit died.
> Turns out she was talking about her kids pet.
> Glad I didn't know my blood pressure.


Might have to explain the "rabbit" thing to the young kids on here....


----------



## G.lock

Rabbit test=pregnancy test. The rabbit dies= happy fathers day


----------



## ress

I'am 59, my heart problems started when I was 41. First heart ablation at 42. I've had 17. None for nearly 4 yrs now!


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m thinking that we should Blame Tom for any and all Our health problems I’m officially Stating that it is National Blame Tom day


----------



## Lazy 8

I'll buy that for a dollar ^^^


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking that we should Blame Tom for any and all Our health problems I’m officially Stating that it is National Blame Tom day


Do you think it would be a good idea to put that kind of stress on ST at this time?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> It seems like you guys that are into Lazy seeds are ending up in the hospital. Musta been a bad batch


I beg your pardon? My seeds are of the finest heirloom quality. Certified by some yay-hoo....er...I mean Quickiewawa.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Do you think it would be a good idea to put that kind of stress on ST at this time?


 I don’t see a problem in the world with that!!!!
Number 1 he did say he’s all better other than having a stress test. 
Number 2 By doing this we are trying to make sure he has the best stress test possible for his own health and well-being so another words were actually help him out


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I beg your pardon? My seeds are of the finest heirloom quality. Certified by some yay-hoo....er...I mean Quickiewawa.


Ooooh...they're certified all right!!!
Certified to make ya howl at the moon.
Certified to make ya get the munchies and eat the paint right off the walls thinking the paint chips are potato chips.
Certified to keep your intestinal tract moving but have accidents in your drawers resulting in thousands of $'s in damages at roadside rests.
Certified to send ya to the 'big house' so you can meet bubba and write a best selling jailhouse Ramon noodle recipe cookbook.
Certified to vastly improve your eyesight but at the same time will make ya wink at sheep.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sheep need loving too


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I don’t see a problem in the world with that!!!!
> Number 1 he did say he’s all better other than having a stress test.
> Number 2 By doing this we are trying to make sure he has the best stress test possible for his own health and well-being so another words were actually help him out


Sooo....your thoughts on this would be 'whatever doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger'?

If so, maybe there are a few things your are not aware of. 
ST is under a very abnormal amount of serious stress right now that only a brother/sister fisherman would understand. He will most likely make medical history when all is said and done. 
You see, he has traded his old boat in on a new boat. His new boat won't be ready for about a month or so. So there's a big,empty hole in his garage where his old boat used to set. That's a huge amount of understandable stress. In fact, while in the hospital, along with the normal EKG they did on him for his heart, they also performed an EEG on his brain. 
When the Dr checked the printout tape of the EKG, ST passed with flying colors showing his heart to be fine. When the Dr viewed the printout tape of the EEG, he was very puzzled. He had never seen on an EEG printout tape nothing but little boat figures. 
After much investigation by the Dr into medical journals, there is no history of this ever happening.
Sooo....the Dr has told ST that he is suffering from what the medical field is newly calling 'boatlessitis'
Dr said all symptoms will subside when his new boat is setting in his garage.


----------



## 1basshunter

And the sheep love him


----------



## scioto_alex

NC radar with a storm coming in

https://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=mhx&product=N0R&loop=yes


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater, if that little bit of stress is going to knock him out of commission!! 
There is no way he could handle my stress 

I bought a house on Buckeye Lake right on the Canal that came with the boat on a covered boat dock lift it out of the water Of coarse and with Buckeye Lake being worked on I have not been able to use my boat for over two years!!! 

So Oh I can tell Tom is suck it up buttercup


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater, if that little bit of stress is going to knock him out of commission!!
> There is no way he could handle my stress
> 
> I bought a house on Buckeye Lake right on the Canal that came with the boat on a covered boat dock lift it out of the water Of coarse and with Buckeye Lake being worked on I have not been able to use my boat for over two years!!!
> 
> So Oh I can tell Tom is suck it up buttercup


STAY AWAY FROM BUCKEYE UGH LAKE


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking that we should Blame Tom for any and all Our health problems I’m officially Stating that it is National Blame Tom day


IT WAS MY FAULT AGAIN ??? iM SORRY TO ALL EXCEPT LAZY AND THOSE DAMN SHEEP ERRR SEEDS DR SAID HE COULD SEE LITTLE SPROUTS. THX FW FOR STICKING UP FOR ME IN MY WEAKENED STATE...SEPT 29TH ON THE BOAT MAYBE ....


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> IT WAS MY FAULT AGAIN ??? iM SORRY TO ALL EXCEPT LAZY AND THOSE DAMN SHEEP ERRR SEEDS DR SAID HE COULD SEE LITTLE SPROUTS. THX FW FOR STICKING UP FOR ME IN MY WEAKENED STATE...SEPT 29TH ON THE BOAT MAYBE ....


Tom, look at the bright side of it you now have a national holiday named after you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Tom, look at the bright side of it you now have a national holiday named after you


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 275733


That’s all you buddy enjoy
Is that one of you’re hot nurses


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Sooo....your thoughts on this would be 'whatever doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger'?
> 
> If so, maybe there are a few things your are not aware of.
> ST is under a very abnormal amount of serious stress right now that only a brother/sister fisherman would understand. He will most likely make medical history when all is said and done.
> You see, he has traded his old boat in on a new boat. His new boat won't be ready for about a month or so. So there's a big,empty hole in his garage where his old boat used to set. That's a huge amount of understandable stress. In fact, while in the hospital, along with the normal EKG they did on him for his heart, they also performed an EEG on his brain.
> When the Dr checked the printout tape of the EKG, ST passed with flying colors showing his heart to be fine. When the Dr viewed the printout tape of the EEG, he was very puzzled. He had never seen on an EEG printout tape nothing but little boat figures.
> After much investigation by the Dr into medical journals, there is no history of this ever happening.
> Sooo....the Dr has told ST that he is suffering from what the medical field is newly calling 'boatlessitis'
> Dr said all symptoms will subside when his new boat is setting in his garage.


BWAAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 275733


Selfie?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 275733





Lazy 8 said:


> BWAAHAHAHAHA!!!


that looks a lot like lazy's sheep, but bigger.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Some hair is rubbed off...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

well boyz....should be picking the boat up next Saturday the 22nd its at the dealer today no more stress...a true fisherman..


----------



## 1basshunter

Congratulations Tom, glad to hear you’re finally getting your new boat I bet you can’t wait to put it on the water. 

Are you taking that hot little girl with you that you showed us a picture of on your maiden voyage


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Some hair is rubbed off...


It’s been well used a lot


----------



## Burkcarp1

Congrats to you on your new boat ST!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Congratulations Tom, glad to hear you’re finally getting your new boat I bet you can’t wait to put it on the water.
> 
> Are you taking that hot little girl with you that you showed us a picture of on your maiden voyage


Of course. Gotta break it in for 3 hours


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Congrats to you on your new boat ST!!


It's been a long 2 months with a hole in the garage...hope it fits or someone will be loosing closet space in the bedroom.....


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Of course. Gotta break it in for 3 hours


Her or the boat?


----------



## Burkcarp1

You?


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s time to run


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> well boyz....should be picking the boat up next Saturday the 22nd its at the dealer today no more stress...a true fisherman..


Tommy, enquiring minds wanna know, did any of the funds for this dingy come from the sell of any seeds, rat pelts, or did you hit Princy up for some moolah?
Remember....enquiring minds wanna know. If the sell of any seeds contributed to to the purchase.....I claim dibs on a seat!


----------



## sherman51

if you don't mind me asking uncle tom. what type of boat did you buy? tell us a little about the boat and what type fishing are you planning on using it for?
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> if you don't mind me asking uncle tom. what type of boat did you buy? tell us a little about the boat and what type fishing are you planning on using it for?
> sherman


It’s a dingy he’s part dingbat


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tommy, enquiring minds wanna know, did any of the funds for this dingy come from the sell of any seeds, rat pelts, or did you hit Princy up for some moolah?
> Remember....enquiring minds wanna know. If the sell of any seeds contributed to to the purchase.....I claim dibs on a seat!


WELL YOU MAY GET A HALF SEAT


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> if you don't mind me asking uncle tom. what type of boat did you buy? tell us a little about the boat and what type fishing are you planning on using it for?
> sherman


2019 smoker craft pro angler xl. 96 inch beam 17 foot 4 inches in length deep v...lake st clair, lake Erie. local inpoundments too oh 115 merc 4 stroke. all the whistles and bells helix 7 di gps..stock photos pics next week


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 1basshunter

Tom that is a really nice boat 
You should have Many years of enjoyment out of it congratulations on it


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 275797
> View attachment 275799


Purdy...….…….


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Tom that is a really nice boat
> You should have Many years of enjoyment out of it congratulations on it


thanks 15 years outa the last and fast wata wants it bad if i get 15 outa this one itll put me at 71 who knows i may get another


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> if you don't mind me asking uncle tom. what type of boat did you buy? tell us a little about the boat and what type fishing are you planning on using it for?
> sherman


sherm i go a tad smaller than you......on boats


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> thanks 15 years outa the last and fast wata wants it bad if i get 15 outa this one itll put me at 71 who knows i may get another


It going to be a great fishing Machine for you


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> WELL YOU MAY GET A HALF SEAT


WHAT THE SAM HILL AM I A GONNA DO WITH MY OTHER CHEEK?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> WHAT THE SAM HILL AM I A GONNA DO WITH MY OTHER CHEEK?


Hmmm...sounds like you'll be ridin 'side saddle'.

If'n I had that $ that disappeared, I'd be able ta buy me a boat too!


----------



## ress

Blue and silver? Sure would look nice behind my blue and silver Ram! Nice boat!!


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Blue and silver? Sure would look nice behind my blue and silver Ram! Nice boat!!


A Ram that’s not a true Truck


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> You?


Yup me...closet space


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> sherm i go a tad smaller than you......on boats


that may be true but I've never owned a new boat. I have an old 1986 21' cobia for erie. but I did put a brand new 350 with a duel line holley with 315 hp in it back in 07. and I own a 17' tri hull with a 115 mercury inline 6. its so old I don't even remember what yr it is. but it is old.

you are going to be able to trailer your boat anywhere and fish for anything with your new boat. and it should just sip the gas. how many gallons of gas will it hold?
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> that may be true but I've never owned a new boat. I have an old 1986 21' cobia for erie. but I did put a brand new 350 with a duel line holley with 315 hp in it back in 07. and I own a 17' tri hull with a 115 mercury inline 6. its so old I don't even remember what yr it is. but it is old.
> 
> you are going to be able to trailer your boat anywhere and fish for anything with your new boat. and it should just sip the gas. how many gallons of gas will it hold?
> sherman


28 gallons 50 percent less fuel usage than my 2 stroke 115


----------



## 1basshunter

Tom, never let the nice boat be seen even in the presence of some cheap ram truck that would be degrading


----------



## ress

Yo momma.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Tom, never let the nice boat be seen even in the presence of some cheap ram truck that would be degrading


i agree mopar is TERRIBLE


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> i agree mopar is TERRIBLE


You can use my ford Raptor


----------



## sherman51

cant be much worse on gas than my 01 350 superduty crew cab duelly. it gets about 12 miles on the highway empty and a little over 9 loaded. but it will pull a 28' sea ray like it was made for it, 6.8 L v12 engine.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> You can use my ford Raptor


^^^That would just be one step ahead of hooking it to a Mopar.

Want to treat that boat like it should be treated and insure it's not gonna be left on the side of the road due to a break down...hook it to a nice GM.


----------



## 1basshunter

My raptor will pull Your GM and his boat


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

boys,boys,boys! Come on play with REAL toys!


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> My raptor will pull Your GM and his boat


As long as we are on flat ground, I leave my GM in nuetral,don't apply the brake and let you...you may!


Hope you bought the model with the heated tailgate so your hands don't get cold pushin it this winter.










Such a shame to waste $5000 worth of good parts on a $500 ford truck.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

^^^Wrong again! ^^^

C'mon 1bh...everyone knows the obvious answer to that one.

The answer would be 'waiting on the ford it raced up the hill.'


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Many years ago when I was 16yrs old, this broke me from driving a ford truck:


----------



## sherman51

come on guys, we've kept this thread pretty clean. lets not get it shut down over what truck we drive. I've been a ford man most of my life. but man those new gmc's look mighty good. when I bought my ford truck it was the 1st thing I found like I wanted at the right price. I wasnt looking to just shop for fords when I started shopping for a truck. but I've been very happy with it except at the gas station.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

As usual, youre right uncle Sherm.
And when 1bh gets his Raptor stuck in the snow this winter out at Buckeye ocean, instead of driven the GM truck all the way out there to pull him out I think I'll just save on gas and drive the Subaru out there and yank him out.

On a serious note, the death toll in the Carolinas is climbing quickly.
Last I heard it was up to 13.
Praying for the families of the lost.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> As usual, youre right uncle Sherm.
> And when 1bh gets his Raptor stuck in the snow this winter out at Buckeye ocean, instead of driven the GM truck all the way out there to pull him out I think I'll just save on gas and drive the Subaru out there and yank him out.
> 
> On a serious note, the death toll in the Carolinas is climbing quickly.
> Last I heard it was up to 13.
> Praying for the families of the lost.


funny my ford has pulled many a chevy up a slick ramp....hmmmm


----------



## fastwater

Be very careful doing that ST. I don't want you to break that new ford down doing that and I have to come all the way to Dayton in my Subaru and pull your new truck and new boat home too.

And uncle Sherm...please pack a lunch when you go fishin. You'll have a 3-4 hr wait for me to get to you and you will most likely get hungry.

Man...all these OGF buddies with fords...I need to buy a Chevy wrecker.


----------



## Lazy 8

I was raised Ford and then.....praise the Lord.....I seen the light! No...it ain't Mopar, cause everybody knows, when you got mopar....you got nocar. 
Quickiewawa knows what I'm talking bout.


----------



## ress

Blaw,blaw,blaw, HEMI CUMMINS RAM !!! All ya need ta know....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I was raised Ford and then.....praise the Lord.....I seen the light! No...it ain't Mopar, cause everybody knows, when you got mopar....you got nocar.
> Quickiewawa knows what I'm talking bout.


Well....FINALLY!
Someone I won't get a call from that is broke down.
Lazy, if I get a Chevy wrecker, can I call on you for backup this winter to run it in case I am on a call in my Subbie pulling 1bh out of the snow in his Raptor or ST or uncle Sherm happen to break down. May have to go get ress in his mopar as well.
I need someone that is used to all the power of the Chevy that's not found in fords and mopars.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

To prove your point...is that a stick...or someone's family tree?


----------



## ezbite

I just traded my gmc in on a Toyota.


----------



## ress

It's a rod holder.


----------



## sherman51

looks like a branch or the dreaded black crappie to me.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

My outback will pull you out you don’t have to Worry if it’s real bad out I will grab my raptor and pull you out or lazy if he’s dumb enough to drive a Chevy


----------



## sherman51

I've got over 150,000 trouble free miles on my old ford. and its a lot like a mopar. it dodges everything except the gas station. but I do have the 6.8 L v-10 in it. it is a duelly but it don't go for crap in the snow. its a 2 wheel drive so I might spring for a set of snow tires this winter.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

I wish I could have got pictures of my little brother towing in my 27' motorhome with his little Toyota truck as it rolled over 200,000 miles. if I was buying a new truck I would take a good look at Toyota, and gmc before buying another ford. but I would look hard at a ford f150 crew cab.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 275907


Good looking stick you got there. Are you looking for any trades? I got a real sweet pet rock I'd trade gee. I call it.....Rocky.


----------



## ress

Hey my Dodge has the 318 Magnum! I get 9.5 in town and if I go long enough and coast a little I can get 13 on the longer trips. It does not matter if it has a load on or not mpg stays the same. 50 Grand for a new one,,,No thanks! Maybe my 2001 will last a couple more years. I bought it new 2 weeks before 9-11. 125k miles.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well....FINALLY!
> Someone I won't get a call from that is broke down.
> Lazy, if I get a Chevy wrecker, can I call on you for backup this winter to run it in case I am on a call in my Subbie pulling 1bh out of the snow in his Raptor or ST or uncle Sherm happen to break down. May have to go get ress in his mopar as well.
> I need someone that is used to all the power of the Chevy that's not found in fords and mopars.


Ironically, I drove a wrecker for my buddy who owned a garage back in the mid 80's. One ton Chevy, dually, 4whl drive, with directional Buckshot tires. I can't even begin to tell you how many Fords and Mopars I pulled out of ditches. Don't have that many fingers and toes between me and Quickiewawa!!! Sad, really, when you think about it. God bless them guys, some smooth talking salesman blew smoke up their rears and told em how great they were........NOT! Some of the guys actually were crying when I'd pull up to their predicament.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good looking stick you got there. Are you looking for any trades? I got a real sweet pet rock I'd trade gee. I call it.....Rocky.


Are me you going to start fighting over the stick 
If so I’m going to Blame Tom as we all know it’s always Tom’s fault


----------



## G.lock

I just traded a Toyota for a new Silverado, the toy ran well but got terrible gas mileage and in the four years I owned it (bought two years old) the frame went from looking like new to bearing a close resemblance to plywood that was delaminateing. I've never seen a steel frame flake away before.


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> I just traded a Toyota for a new Silverado, the toy ran well but got terrible gas mileage and in the four years I owned it (bought two years old) the frame went from looking like new to bearing a close resemblance to plywood that was delaminateing. I've never seen a steel frame flake away before.


It’s from all that good Quality Japanese steel


----------



## G.lock

Don't know where the steel came from but the truck was U.S. built.


----------



## ress

Wait til i get er warshed ya all be jealous

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Ironically, I drove a wrecker for my buddy who owned a garage back in the mid 80's. One ton Chevy, dually, 4whl drive, with directional Buckshot tires. I can't even begin to tell you how many Fords and Mopars I pulled out of ditches. Don't have that many fingers and toes between me and Quickiewawa!!! Sad, really, when you think about it. God bless them guys, some smooth talking salesman blew smoke up their rears and told em how great they were........NOT! Some of the guys actually were crying when I'd pull up to their predicament.


thats because the chevy drivers didnt have the ba!!s to try going where the fords and dodges would try to go.


----------



## ress

OH YEAH!!! Give it ta em Sherm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> OH YEAH!!! Give it ta em Sherm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Stay out of it lol


----------



## ress

If you all could have seen me drive across Higgins Lake up in Michigan, bucking 3 ft high snow drifts at night, you all would be driving Dodges! It's about 8 miles where we crossed. Shifter linkage froze tight. Had to let it run bout an hour to thaw in order to put it in park!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> If you all could have seen me drive across Higgins Lake up in Michigan, bucking 3 ft high snow drifts at night, you all would be driving Dodges! It's about 8 miles where we crossed. Shifter linkage froze tight. Had to let it run bout an hour to thaw in order to put it in park!


Who in the hell drives a dodge...and sherm ...I get 21 mpg on the 5.0 in this sweet lil truck


----------



## scioto_alex

Back in the 80s, on the OSU campus, in a garage in an alley running alongside High Street, there was some kind of abandoned 1950s tow truck. The winches were PTO-driven.

It must have been in bad condition to have been dumped like that, but I'll always wonder what kind of restoration project it would have made.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

yeah these guys get on a dead dog then beat it to death, LOL. sometimes its not the truck that doesn't get stuck, its the driver.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah these guys get on a dead dog then beat it to death, LOL.
> sherman











....shouldnt that be "get on a dead *'horse*' then beat it to death?"


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> yeah these guys get on a dead dog then beat it to death, LOL. sometimes its not the truck that doesn't get stuck, its the driver.
> sherman


Believe it or not I have seen that many of times. Sometimes I want to tell them to get out and let me drive especially in snow.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who in the hell drives a dodge...and sherm ...I get 21 mpg on the 5.0 in this sweet lil truck
> View attachment 275945


Thank God you have a real truck


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Wait til i get er warshed ya all be jealous
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


That is highly unlikely it is a Dodge which is the American version of Japanese junk


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nice ford


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> OH YEAH!!! Give it ta em Sherm!!!!!!!!!!!!!





fastwater said:


> View attachment 275955
> 
> ....shouldnt that be "get on a dead *'horse*' then beat it to death?"


yeah I thought about the horse but the dog just derailed the thread. if its dead its dead and you guys can beat on the horse if it makes you feel better than beating on someone's pet.
sherman


----------



## fastwater




----------



## Burkcarp1

Looks like roho is getting fat.. getting tasty maybe?


----------



## ress

Dream on!























Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Dream on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


What the hell is THAT


----------



## scioto_alex

old school fracking

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...aw0EhLKHob3m5Bnka-qOnvtL&ust=1537228147801608


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> View attachment 275969


Look at market place


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Dream on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Hey ress, you got an orange growing out the end of your antenna!


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> What the hell is THAT


That is proof positive that a polished turd is still a turd


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> What the hell is THAT


That right there is classic American productivity!!! I bought a box of those orange Union 76 balls from a auction that the guy had owned a station for like 50 yrs. As a kid my dad always had one on his Vista Cruiser.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> View attachment 275969


 that picture says it all now doesn't it???????????>?



ress said:


> Dream on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


what is all that brown stuff around the front fender and bottom of the door? I think dodge made them to do that so we would be forced to buy a new one. HE HE HA HA now thats really funny.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

You know, this is a tough crowd.
I think people are as loyal to the make of their vehicle as they are to the brand of oil they use.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> You know, this is a tough crowd.
> I think people are as loyal to the make of their vehicle as they are to the brand of oil they use.


I get my oil changed at wall mart. I used Pennzoil 5w30 for many yrs. now the only way I can get it is to pay an extra dollar per qt.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> come on guys, we've kept this thread pretty clean. lets not get it shut down over what truck we drive. I've been a ford man most of my life. but man those new gmc's look mighty good. when I bought my ford truck it was the 1st thing I found like I wanted at the right price. I wasnt looking to just shop for fords when I started shopping for a truck. but I've been very happy with it except at the gas station.
> sherman


I think these guys are still in the middle school cafeteria arguing...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 275907


Black Crappie or Rat Snake?


----------



## ress

Quaker state.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

Alone in the hissing laboratory of his wishes, Mr Pugh minces among bad vats and jeroboams, tiptoes through spinneys of murdering herbs, agony dancing in his crucibles, and mixes especially for Mrs Pugh a venomous porridge unknown to toxicologists, which will scald and viper through her until her ears fall off like figs, her toes grow big and black as balloons, and steam comes screaming out of her navel.


----------



## scioto_alex

For no particular reason, you're in literature class studying _Under Milk Wood_, by Dylan Thomas.

I loved a man who's name was tom
He's strong as a bear and two yards long
I loved a man who's name was dick
He was big as a barrel and three feet thick
And i loved a man who's name was harry
Six feet tall and sweet as a cherry
But the one i love best, awake or asleep
Was little willie wee, and he's six feet deep

Oh tom, dick and harry were three fine men
And i'll never have such loving again
Little willie wee who took me on his knee
Little willie weasel was the man for me

Now men from every parish 'round
Run after me and roll me on the ground
But whenever i love another man back
Johnny from the hill, or sailing jack
I always think as they do what they please
Of tom, dick and harry who are tall as trees
But most i think when i'm by their side
Of little willie wee who downed and died

Now when farmers boys on the first fair day
Come down from the hills to drink and be gay
Before the sun sinks, i lie there in their arms
For they're good bad boys from the lonely farms

And i always think as we tumble into bed
Of little willïe wee, who's dead, dead, dead


----------



## fastwater

^^^I have officially joined team ST in saying,
" YOU'RE BEGINNING TO SCARE ME!!!"


----------



## Snakecharmer

’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves 
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe: 
All mimsy were the borogoves, 
And the mome raths outgrabe. 
“Beware the Jabberwock, my son! 
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! 
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun 
The frumious Bandersnatch!” 
He took his vorpal sword in hand; 
Long time the manxome foe he sought— 
So rested he by the Tumtum tree 
And stood awhile in thought. 
And, as in uffish thought he stood, 
The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame, 
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood, 
And burbled as it came! 
One, two! One, two! And through and through 
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack! 
He left it dead, and with its head 
He went galumphing back. 
“And hast thou slain the Jabberwock? 
Come to my arms, my beamish boy! 
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!” 
He chortled in his joy. 
’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves 
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe: 
All mimsy were the borogoves, 
And the mome raths outgrabe.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Black Crappie or Rat Snake?


black crappie or rat snake. I don't get it. everybody knows it the dreaded white snapping turtle.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> ’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
> All mimsy were the borogoves,
> And the mome raths outgrabe.
> “Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
> The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
> Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
> The frumious Bandersnatch!”
> He took his vorpal sword in hand;
> Long time the manxome foe he sought—
> So rested he by the Tumtum tree
> And stood awhile in thought.
> And, as in uffish thought he stood,
> The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
> Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
> And burbled as it came!
> One, two! One, two! And through and through
> The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
> He left it dead, and with its head
> He went galumphing back.
> “And hast thou slain the Jabberwock?
> Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
> O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!”
> He chortled in his joy.
> ’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
> All mimsy were the borogoves,
> And the mome raths outgrabe.


SC, I'm becoming concerned for you as well!
Please do NOT watch the Browns game this Thurs night as it is becoming apparent that the pressure of the ties/losses that should have been W's is getting to you.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^I have officially joined team ST in saying,
> " YOU'RE BEGINNING TO SCARE ME!!!"


Can I please join that bandwagon
He is creeping me out


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> SC, I'm becoming concerned for you as well!
> Please do NOT watch the Browns game this Thurs night as it is becoming apparent that the pressure of the ties/losses that should have been W's is getting to you.


That was a Scioto Alex type post...Thanks for your concern! I think having a prego daughter and daughter-in-law was too much. The daughter in law gave birth Saturday the 15th and my daughter is due in a week or so. Two new fishing buddies coming up!

Believe it or not, I had to memorize "Jabberwocky" in Freshman English.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> That was a Scioto Alex type post...Thanks for your concern! I think having a prego daughter and daughter-in-law was too much. The daughter in law gave birth Saturday the 15th and my daughter is due in a week or so. Two new fishing buddies coming up!
> 
> Believe it or not, I had to memorize "Jabberwocky" in Freshman English.


Weeell...Congratulations G-Pa! 
And an early congrats on the near future G-Pa to be.
Praying all goes well...


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Weeell...Congratulations G-Pa!
> And an early congrats on the near future G-Pa to be.
> Praying all goes well...


Thanks, cant wait until they are about 3 or 4....Saturday I got to play trains with my daughter's 30 month old son...Funny times!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^I have officially joined team ST in saying,
> " YOU'RE BEGINNING TO SCARE ME!!!"


yup who is he


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks, cant wait until they are about 3 or 4....Saturday I got to play trains with my daughter's 30 month old son...Funny times!


Grand kids are the best !!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Alone in the hissing laboratory of his wishes, Mr Pugh minces among bad vats and jeroboams, tiptoes through spinneys of murdering herbs, agony dancing in his crucibles, and mixes especially for Mrs Pugh a venomous porridge unknown to toxicologists, which will scald and viper through her until her ears fall off like figs, her toes grow big and black as balloons, and steam comes screaming out of her navel.


FOSR, I mean this with all due respect in the world. You know I love ya man....but have you ever fallen and possibly bumped your noggin?


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> FOSR, I mean this with all due respect in the world. You know I love ya man....but have you ever fallen and possibly bumped your noggin?


Yes as a matter of fact, I had stitches pulled out of my forehead yesterday. Now I see both of my keyboards.

Jaberwocky - Bear with me, this will take some setup - Terry Gilliam (of Monty Python) made a movie on that. The situation is, the Jabberwock is a roaming killer monster and people try to seek refuge in a fortress city.

In the city, the merchant guilds have everything tied up in a monopoly because the alternative to living in the city is to risk death by the monster. Everyone else in the city lives in desperate poverty.

There's a scene where a council is debating about sending someone to kill the monster and relieve the threat - as in the poem. One of the rich merchants says "Destroy the monster? That is absurd. The monster is what keeps the city alive."

So what? Look at Russia and North Korea and Iran. They need an enemy at the gate, that they must unite against, and that is us. We flag-waving, burger-flipping Americans are the evil menace.

Why do they need us as an enemy? Because what they offer stinks. I'll stop here for fear of getting too political.

Edited to add, that movie has an elaborate slapstick scene in an armorour's shop


----------



## fastwater

^^^Roho ain't skeered of no bears, pythons or Jabberwockys:


----------



## sherman51

I would love to have had roho as my bar room buddy bach 45 yrs ago when I would do a little bar hopping while I was already running with old jack daniels.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I would love to have had roho as my bar room buddy bach 45 yrs ago when I would do a little bar hopping while I was already running with old jack daniels.
> sherman


And now you walk with Old granddad


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks FOSR,,,gotta love Monty Python!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

^^^No more true words have ever been spoken.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Amen!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Smitty82




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 276179


and like always the poor working man pays for it.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> and like always the poor working man pays for it.
> sherman


 That’s exactly what it sounds like to me!!
I’m just surprised a rich person like you caught on to that drinking all that old granddad whiskey


----------



## 1basshunter

Now that I’m thinking about whiskey what type do you guys like to drink


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

It’s not old granddad But it works just fine


----------



## Burkcarp1

Crown Royal


----------



## ress

Woodford reserve

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Crown Royal


My wife love that


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> That’s exactly what it sounds like to me!!
> I’m just surprised a rich person like you caught on to that drinking all that old granddad whiskey


There's a couple things in life if us workin strokes are gonna choose to do we should never skimp on. 
Bourbon is one of them!


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> There's a couple things in life if us workin strokes are gonna choose to do we should never skimp on.
> Bourbon is one of them!


I Agree 100%


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Crown or smokey jamisons... on occasion


----------



## G.lock

Last time I returned from Canada I stopped at the duty free store. Two bottles of Crown Black for 40$. 
I need to go fishin in Canada more often.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> It’s not old granddad But it works just fine


Do you like the taste or the name?


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Do you like the taste or the name?


The taste


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> That’s exactly what it sounds like to me!!
> I’m just surprised a rich person like you caught on to that drinking all that old granddad whiskey


back when I drank whisky I never cared much for old granddad. my drink was jack Daniels black label. I never even cared much for crown royal even though some of my friends liked it.

I don't know where you get off calling me a rich person. I live on my disability income. we lost our retirement when the factory I worked for went bankrupt and our retirement fund was way under funded. I ended up getting 22000,00 for my 22 yrs of service. rolled it over to an ira but after they lost half of it in one yr I took the rest out and bought me a used boat for erie.


----------



## fastwater

That was my choice as well uncle Sherm.
Glad you and I never ran into each other back in the day up in Manistee. We mighta never got outta there.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> That was my choice as well uncle Sherm.
> Glad you and I never ran into each other back in the day up in Manistee. We mighta never got outta there.


we would have been the modern day butch and sundance for sure. I salmon fished Manistee lake for salmon for many yrs. I snagged until they stopped it. then tight lined with orange yarn on my hook for bait. we didnt catch near as many as we did snagging but got enough to keep us going back for many yrs.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Vodka burns cleaner. Lights with a whoosh and leaves no residue.


----------



## fastwater

Just think uncle Sherm...we might have made history. 
But most likely not in a good way.

Remember when snagging was legal standing way out in the middle of Manistee Bay in waste high water, pitch black and couldn't see your hand in front of your face. When bringing a snagged fish in, we kept our lights off until right before netting cause seemed when you got the fish close and shined a light on the fish, it was gonna go even more crazy. Had a few experience in which fish would be snagged, you got it up real close, fish would get behind you and make a run towards the deep water swimming between your legs. That was never good! Especially since you knew there was a big hook hanging out of that fish somewhere. You never wanted that fish to get in behind you cause you knew it was gonna make its runs to try and get back the the deep.

Yes...the JD days were 'special' alright.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Just think uncle Sherm...we might have made history.
> But most likely not in a good way.
> 
> Remember when snagging was legal standing way out in the middle of Manistee Bay in waste high water, pitch black and couldn't see your hand in front of your face. When bringing a snagged fish in, we kept our lights off until right before netting cause seemed when you got the fish close and shined a light on the fish, it was gonna go even more crazy. Had a few experience in which fish would be snagged, you got it up real close, fish would get behind you and make a run towards the deep water swimming between your legs. That was never good! Especially since you knew there was a big hook hanging out of that fish somewhere. You never wanted that fish to get in behind you cause you knew it was gonna make its runs to try and get back the the deep.
> 
> Yes...the JD days were 'special' alright.


there was this one time my wife and youngest son were up there. my son was maybe 5 yrs old. I was snagging and hit one close to the boat and it went nuts. it made 3 jumps and came in the boat with us. the line was over my sons shoulder against his neck. I grabbed the line with my hand and at that time the hook came loose. I had a lot of tension on the rod so the hook came flying through the air. the big weighted hook ended up in my hand. but that was better than it hitting my son. we really had some great times and memories of fishing Manistee lake.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^OUCH!!!
I bet you took a couple extra snorts of the JD that day.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

WHO ARE YOU GUYS FULL GOOSE BOZO


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> WHO ARE YOU GUYS FULL GOOSE BOZO


If you were with uncle Sherm and I back in the day, it wouldn't have been butch and sundance. 
It would have been the three amigos.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Smitty82




----------



## scioto_alex

Oh, another Red Green fan! 

"If the women don't find you handsome, they can at least find you handy."


----------



## Lazy 8

You know, this is the detailer thread...ain't it?
Back when we were chatting about painful surgeries, I forgot all about one. Get ready for your toes to curl.
I was at the MIL's and I was just into the woods, cutting down a tree. I heard something (Sasquatch I think and I turned around real quick, only to jamb a small twig in my left eyeball. I came out of the woods and asked the wife to look at it. She got all white and told me what happened
She said, you have a small piece of wood sticking out of your eye. I reached up and pulled part of it out. The rest of it broke off inside my eyeball. We went to the local ER and he said, you need surgery. 
We came back up here and went to the OSU ER where they operated on me and removed the piece of wood. The dr then injected my eye full of antibiotics. I had to put antibiotic drops in my eye once every hour for about ever it seemed.
Oh, they had to dilate my pupil and this stuff lasts for days, not hours. I had to put lower wattage bulbs in the lamps at home. 
Anyway, back for a checkup and they determined the stitches in my eyeball were leaking. They started prepping me for another surgery and because I'd had one bran muffin, no anesthesia this time. The dr removed 2 stitches and put 6 in that I had for 6 weeks!
I was a mess. But the doctor said I was lucky. 1/8 lower and I would of had permanent damage.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> You know, this is the detailer thread...ain't it?
> Back when we were chatting about painful surgeries, I forgot all about one. Get ready for your toes to curl.
> I was at the MIL's and I was just into the woods, cutting down a tree. I heard something (Sasquatch I think and I turned around real quick, only to jamb a small twig in my left eyeball. I came out of the woods and asked the wife to look at it. She got all white and told me what happened
> She said, you have a small piece of wood sticking out of your eye. I reached up and pulled part of it out. The rest of it broke off inside my eyeball. We went to the local ER and he said, you need surgery.
> We came back up here and went to the OSU ER where they operated on me and removed the piece of wood. The dr then injected my eye full of antibiotics. I had to put antibiotic drops in my eye once every hour for about ever it seemed.
> Oh, they had to dilate my pupil and this stuff lasts for days, not hours. I had to put lower wattage bulbs in the lamps at home.
> Anyway, back for a checkup and they determined the stitches in my eyeball were leaking. They started prepping me for another surgery and because I'd had one bran muffin, no anesthesia this time. The dr removed 2 stitches and put 6 in that I had for 6 weeks!
> I was a mess. But the doctor said I was lucky. 1/8 lower and I would of had permanent damage.


when I was young and going to school I was running through the woods behind another kid. he let go of a branch that came back and hit me in the eye. my eye kept bothering me so mom took me to the doctor. turned out I had a small stick stuck in my eye. the eye had got infected. so the dr had me use antibiotic drops for a week to get rid of the infection. then he put me on a table and used a hypodermic needle to pick the stick out of my eye. he used numbing drops so it didnt hurt. but that needle looked like a tank as it got close to my eye ball.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> You know, this is the detailer thread...ain't it?
> Back when we were chatting about painful surgeries, I forgot all about one. Get ready for your toes to curl.
> I was at the MIL's and I was just into the woods, cutting down a tree. I heard something (Sasquatch I think and I turned around real quick, only to jamb a small twig in my left eyeball. I came out of the woods and asked the wife to look at it. She got all white and told me what happened
> She said, you have a small piece of wood sticking out of your eye. I reached up and pulled part of it out. The rest of it broke off inside my eyeball. We went to the local ER and he said, you need surgery.
> We came back up here and went to the OSU ER where they operated on me and removed the piece of wood. The dr then injected my eye full of antibiotics. I had to put antibiotic drops in my eye once every hour for about ever it seemed.
> Oh, they had to dilate my pupil and this stuff lasts for days, not hours. I had to put lower wattage bulbs in the lamps at home.
> Anyway, back for a checkup and they determined the stitches in my eyeball were leaking. They started prepping me for another surgery and because I'd had one bran muffin, no anesthesia this time. The dr removed 2 stitches and put 6 in that I had for 6 weeks!
> I was a mess. But the doctor said I was lucky. 1/8 lower and I would of had permanent damage.


Shoooeeee...that puts the 'pucker' in the pucker factor.
But so ya know, just in case you still got a piece of that stick in your eye and can't see the 'r' on yourn keyboard, this is the 'deRailer' thread. Which you are the proud author of.


----------



## ress

When we were kids my cousin was using a baseball bat to hit the kickball around the yard. I didn't want him to do it anymore (my ball) so I reached down to pick it up at the same time he swung the bat. Yep! I had a wild ride to the Doctor in the the station wagon!


----------



## 1basshunter

When I was in the army I wes making a jump ( my third jump ever ) Everything was going fine until The wind picked up and blew me into the trees and had a big branch hit me right square in the back.

The pain was unbearable for a couple minutes and then I looked around and realized I had to cut myself out as I did I fell onto two more branches on the way down good times


----------



## sherman51

I had a cousin that was fishing he got hung up. ha was pulling and jerking to try and get it loose. it came loose and flew back hitting him in the eye. it blinded him in that eye.

I had a nephew that was down by the river playing games. he was going down this trail when a kid stepped out from cover and shot him in the eye with a pellet gun. they saved his eye but he was blind in that eye. as he got older they had to take his eye ball out.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I had a cousin that was fishing he got hung up. ha was pulling and jerking to try and get it loose. it came loose and flew back hitting him in the eye. it blinded him in that eye.
> 
> I had a nephew that was down by the river playing games. he was going down this trail when a kid stepped out from cover and shot him in the eye with a pellet gun. they saved his eye but he was blind in that eye. as he got older they had to take his eye ball out.
> sherman


That’s sad that someone would Shoot at a person. That’s just not cool


----------



## 1basshunter

One of my favorite things to do is shooting Groundhogs off the field of alfalfa after it was just mowed Are I usually do that when the fishing Isn’t that good for me that could be anytime I suck at it


----------



## Lazy 8

My Uncle, God rest his soul, was about 80 and got a staff infection that infected one eye to the point of removal.
About a year later, we were at a family function and he leaned over, with about 10 people listening, and said, hey Timbo, you dont know anybody that's got an eye fer sale, do ya?
Uncle Jim lived in TN which made it funnier with his southern draw.


----------



## Burkcarp1

You guys are making my eyes water. That stuff ain’t no joke!


----------



## Snakecharmer

When I was about 5, I was helping my sister move a ferret cage. Unbeknownst to me there was a nailhead sticking out abot1/2 inch and it went right into the fold of skin in my elbow. 60 years later and you can still see the scar on my arm. Luckily I didn't get tetanus or any other weird infection from the ferret cage/coop. 

I was once using those cut nails to hammer into a cinder block. Naturally one ricochets and hits me in the eye. Got a pretty decent eyeball scratch and had to smear some antibiotic ointment in my eye for a couple of weeks but recovered without any damage.


----------



## Snakecharmer

When playing softball I had to tag a runner out at home plate. Some how after the play I looked at my left hand and my pinkie wasn't where it should have been. It was dislocated and just hanging sideways....Yikes.....Took off my glove and yanked it back into place. First and only time I dislocated anything. Years later and I have all kinds of arthritis in that finger and its kinda crooked. I hate to see what Sandy Alomar's right hand would look like....


----------



## ress

Here a goodin. I was chasing my brother at grandma's. He ran into a horse shoe stake that had mushroom ed from being driven into the ground. Ripped his leg wide open! The station wagon made a mad run to the doctor again!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Good God it's 78 degrees out at 5:15 am!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Good God it's 78 degrees out at 5:15 am!!!!!!!!!!!


I’m tried of the cold nights also come on summer lol


----------



## icebucketjohn

only 101 days till 1st ICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

No thanks I can do without ice.


----------



## sherman51

its going to be winter and cold weather and there's nothing we can do about it. so I'm hoping for ice for the ice fishermen. i'll stay in my warm house and wait for spring.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

As long as there’s open water I use the boat. Don’t matter what time of the year.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm said he liked Bonanza over in the TV thread.
I remember when Michael Landon was on the Johnny Carso show and Johnny asked him if him and his brothers were gay? We never see you guys bringing any girls back to the ranch or anything. Are you?
Michael said, no, but thank (somebody) Hop Sing was.

I can't make this stuff up. Look it up if you doubt me.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy did you and ST come to terms as far as a seat on his new boat?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Lazy did you and ST come to terms as far as a seat on his new boat?


Nah, I think at last count he wanted my SS number first so he could claim me. I said ok, but I ain't calling ya Dad. That's when he said you leave me no choice but to raffle it off. 
What do y'all think I should of done?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, I think at last count he wanted my SS number first so he could claim me. I said ok, but I ain't calling ya Dad. That's when he said you leave me no choice but to raffle it off.
> What do y'all think I should of done?


Lazy, I think you may have a misunderstanding.
When ST said to you " who's your daddy", he really wasn't expecting an actual verbal answer from you...or expect you to call him dad. That's just a figure of speech.


----------



## sherman51

sounds to me like there is some in br##ding going on out at the wood pile, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ALL I KNOW IS HE SAID DINGY HE AINT SITTIN


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Mmmm good









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwa Bout time for a new updated photo of Amber?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> ALL I KNOW IS HE SAID DINGY HE AINT SITTIN


Ya know, unless somebody can show me how to fish with one arm, I'm not going anyway. I go in the 2nd week of Oct to repair the 90% tear in my rotator cuff anyway. Doc said I'll be in a sling, 24/7 for 4 weeks afterwards, unless I'm in the shower. Including sleeping, or trying to.
The ONLY saving grace is it's my left shoulder and I'm right handed.
How do you cut steak with one hand?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Ya know, unless somebody can show me how to fish with one arm, I'm not going anyway. I go in the 2nd week of Oct to repair the 90% tear in my rotator cuff anyway. Doc said I'll be in a sling, 24/7 for 4 weeks afterwards, unless I'm in the shower. Including sleeping, or trying to.
> The ONLY saving grace is it's my left shoulder and I'm right handed.
> How do you cut steak with one hand?


Bein right handed You could still go and be the net man.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy, if you can’t fish and most likely a bad net man it’s no Wonder why Tom only gave you half a seat


----------



## fastwater

^^^You make a valid point 1bh.
No since in giving up a full seat to someone with only the use of one arm. But knowing ST, just as soon as lazy has use of both arms, ST will be willing to negotiate a full seat deal. 
I think ST is having a recliner installed for uncle Sherm.


----------



## G.lock

Hey lazy, when I had my rotator fixed I slept in a recliner for about two weeks because laying flat in bed hurt like stink.
I looked at mechanical ones, but the sales girl pointed out that the electric ones had the ability to make minute adjustments compared to just three on a mechanical.
Only about $50 difference in price.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwa Bout time for a new updated photo of Amber?


Roho on Amber right when I got her back after puddin stole her:








Roho watchin Amber gettin some TLC:








When my baby got done:







Roho keeps her waxed so much a fly can't land on her. Sometimes I get worried about Roho cause when he's waxing her he just purrs and clucks like he's in a different world. One time I think I even seen his eye roll back in his head.


----------



## ress

Lordy, What's next?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Ya know, unless somebody can show me how to fish with one arm, I'm not going anyway. I go in the 2nd week of Oct to repair the 90% tear in my rotator cuff anyway. Doc said I'll be in a sling, 24/7 for 4 weeks afterwards, unless I'm in the shower. Including sleeping, or trying to.
> The ONLY saving grace is it's my left shoulder and I'm right handed.
> How do you cut steak with one hand?


you get that good looking first mate to c ut your steak and do your cranking for you so you can go fishing sooner.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 276519


where did you get the picture of me and the wife on her birthday? LOL. very funny, got me going today.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^You make a valid point 1bh.
> No since in giving up a full seat to someone with only the use of one arm. But knowing ST, just as soon as lazy has use of both arms, ST will be willing to negotiate a full seat deal.
> I think ST is having a recliner installed for uncle Sherm.


I heard that Tom told uncle Sherman to order a good one and have it shipped cod to Tom, 
And he’s going to have lazy put it on before his Operation


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I heard that Tom told uncle Sherman to order a good one and have it shipped cod to Tom,
> And he’s going to have lazy put it on before his Operation


Hmmm....ST may have to install a few more Optima deep cycle batteries just so uncle Sherm can operate the electric tilt on the recliner. But with all that extra storage on ST's new boat, I'm sure there won't be a problem.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m sure Tom will do everything to make it as comfortable as possible for him.

I’m just wondering if he told lazy that uncle Sherman will be the copilot for ever
I’m not sure if this is Word for Word but Tom said lazy could not handle A toy boat in the bathtub


----------



## scioto_alex

I've been in a sling, too. It was a party dare. I still walk a little bit crooked.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I’m sure Tom will do everything to make it as comfortable as possible for him.
> 
> I’m just wondering if he told lazy that uncle Sherman will be the copilot for ever
> *I’m not sure if this is Word for Word but Tom said lazy, i’m not sure if this is Word for Word but Tony said lazy could not handle A toy boat in the bathtub*


Hmmm...you are rougher than a cob 1bh.
Do you think that was the same conversation in which ST said to lazy," who's your daddy?"


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I've been in a sling, too. It was a party dare. I still walk a little bit crooked.


are you sure thats not cockeyed instead of crooked? I've already been told you was a pistol because your daddy was a son of a gun, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...you are rougher than a cob 1bh.
> Do you think that was the same conversation in which ST said to lazy," who's your daddy?"


Yes it’s Exactly like that


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

^^^I refuse to do this...or at least let anyone catch me doing this.


----------



## 1basshunter

Did you know that ? I’m not going to try this one


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ^^^I refuse to do this...or at least let anyone catch me doing this.


Go ahead don’t be scared


----------



## ress

This game is over!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Ya know, unless somebody can show me how to fish with one arm, I'm not going anyway. I go in the 2nd week of Oct to repair the 90% tear in my rotator cuff anyway. Doc said I'll be in a sling, 24/7 for 4 weeks afterwards, unless I'm in the shower. Including sleeping, or trying to.
> The ONLY saving grace is it's my left shoulder and I'm right handed.
> How do you cut steak with one hand?


Get an electric knife!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here is the link to the 1st monster movie I ever watched.....Tabonga the tree monster YIKES Whoever saw a walking tree?...I was about 8 and my father worked 2nd shift at the time so I would wait up and he'd get home about midnight....Friday nights with Ghoulardi...And here's the movie folks:


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm said he liked Bonanza over in the TV thread.
> I remember when Michael Landon was on the Johnny Carso show and Johnny asked him if him and his brothers were gay? We never see you guys bringing any girls back to the ranch or anything. Are you?
> Michael said, no, but thank (somebody) Hop Sing was.
> 
> I can't make this stuff up. Look it up if you doubt me.


Here ya go Lazy! Funny stuff


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Boys. It's time to head south....shorted me a seat...who is this


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Boys. It's time to head south....shorted me a seat...who is this


Prolly exchanging it as down pymt for uncle sherm's custom deluxe recliner.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^I refuse to do this...or at least let anyone catch me doing this.


awe go ahead and try it we wont laugh. much anyway, ha ha ha.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

^^^Careful...we want to keep the thread open^^^


----------



## ress

Oh that's close.......IMO


----------



## scioto_alex

Lee Marvin vs. Earnest Borgnine


----------



## fastwater

My pal loves this weather:


----------



## ress

Me too!! Can mess around outside with out sweating and being grumpy. lol


----------



## ezbite

*LOOKS LIKE FASTWAWA BEEN PAINTING INTERSECTIONS AGAIN....*


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 276827
> 
> 
> *LOOKS LIKE FASTWAWA BEEN PAINTING INTERSECTIONS AGAIN....*


Hey...as long as ya get all the letters that's goes in the word, shouldn't matter the order. They should be able to figure it out.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hey...as long as ya get all the letters that's goes in the word, shouldn't matter the order. They should be able to figure it out.


I agree!! by the time lake erie fishermen figure it out its to late. but less traffic jams on erie, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HALF SEAT STILL A WEEK OUT LAZY BUT SHES HOME


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lazy the half seat is still back ordered


----------



## ress

Very Nice!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 276959
> HALF SEAT STILL A WEEK OUT LAZY BUT SHES HOME


That boat is toooo sweeeet!!!



Saugeye Tom said:


> lazy the half seat is still back ordered


Has uncle Sherms all electric, deluxe recliner come in yet?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nice boat!!


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 276959
> HALF SEAT STILL A WEEK OUT LAZY BUT SHES HOME


that is a sweet boat.



fastwater said:


> That boat is toooo sweeeet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Has uncle Sherms all electric, deluxe recliner come in yet?


shoot I don't need no chair to fish outta that sweet ride. I will share lazy's half seat if he will let me.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Nice looking boat!!!

Tom is the fact that lazy going to be on it from time to time is that going to Hurt the resell value on that


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Nice looking boat!!!
> 
> Tom is the fact that lazy going to be on it from time to time is that going to Hurt the resell value on that


OH MY LORD I NEVER THOUGHT OF IT THAT WAY


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 276959
> HALF SEAT STILL A WEEK OUT LAZY BUT SHES HOME


you say in this post that the boat is home. does that mean its at the marina or have you already picked up your new boat? if you have already picked it up what happened to the meal you was going to buy me?
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> you say in this post that the boat is home. does that mean its at the marina or have you already picked up your new boat? if you have already picked it up what happened to the meal you was going to buy me?
> sherman


Good point Sherm!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good point Sherm!


Here's another point...WHERE IS LAZY again??? 
I believe that feller would get lost in a phone booth.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Here's another point...WHERE IS LAZY again???
> I believe that feller would get lost in a phone booth.


He did and Tom is to Busy laughing to let him out


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you say in this post that the boat is home. does that mean its at the marina or have you already picked up your new boat? if you have already picked it up what happened to the meal you was going to buy me?
> sherman


Grandson went with...his dad left them the night before..he wanted to talk....bad times...helping out monetarily.....he is hurt...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sorry nukie sherm...I have a Indiana license...is the reservior near you any good?


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Here's another point...WHERE IS LAZY again???
> I believe that feller would get lost in a phone booth.


What's a phone booth?


----------



## scioto_alex

There's a gag in one of the Superman movies where he's looking for a phone booth to change into his costume, and all he can find is one of those 1970s half-length booths that doesn't go below waist height. He just pauses and looks at it like Nah, that won't work.






Although it would have been pretty funny to see some super-junk swinging before he pulls the tights up.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sorry nukie sherm...I have a Indiana license...is the reservior near you any good?


I really haven't fished it since my little brother died a few yrs ago. we fished it pretty much for white bass and crappie. about 6 yrs ago the state started stocking it with walleye. they put 80,000 fingerlings in then. I don't know how many they stocked the next few yrs. but I read they put another 62,000 in last yr. if a person knew how to fish for them it would be a good walleye lake. all I have ever done is trolling for then. I have fished rivers with jigs and twister tails. as for fishing points and weed beds and whatever I haven't ever tried fishing for them.

im having trouble with the motor on my little boat. and thats part of the reason I haven't been fishing out there. I had the carbs rebuilt but the motor keeps missing and dying at idle. this costed me over 400.00. I took it back and they said it was fixed and charged me almost 300.00. but when I took it out it ran for a little bit then started doing it again. I took it back and they said it was fixed. they charged me over 1,000.00. took it to fl and it ran the same way. I wont take it back to that marina again. early next spring I plan on taking it to the place you bought your boat and give them a chance to fix it.

my oldest son knows some guy that says he catches some nice eyes out there. but I don't know this guy so I don't know how honest he is.
sherman


----------



## spikeg79

My neighbor's buddy has the life...Smokes weed and drinks beer all day, doesn't work a day and lives on welfare, has a bunch of kids and doesn't pay a dime of child support to a single one of them, has a different lady friend for each month of the year and when he gets in trouble with Johnny Law a buddy that risks all his possessions to bail him out and judges that just slap him on the wrist. I am so sick of hearing him gloat about this bleep every time he's over here for an extended visit that I just want to knock his block off sometimes. /end rant


----------



## fastwater

spikeg79 said:


> *My neighbor's buddy has the life..*.Smokes weed and drinks beer all day, doesn't work a day and lives on welfare, has a bunch of kids and doesn't pay a dime of child support to a single one of them, has a different lady friend for each month of the year and when he gets in trouble with Johnny Law a buddy that risks all his possessions to bail him out and judges that just slap him on the wrist. I am so sick of hearing him gloat about this bleep every time he's over here for an extended visit that I just want to knock his block off sometimes. /end rant


Does he really have 'the life' ???
Or does it just seem that way on the outside.
I'd bet most everything I own that though it may seem on the outside that he's a carefree, no responsibilty type of person...when he looks in the mirror he feels like the worst failure in life that's ever walked in two shoes.
If he currently doesn't feel that way, if he lives long enough there will be a time he does. Especially when those kids get old enough to realize the rough childhood they most likely had was because they had a bum for a father. He'll then realize that he can't go back and make that right in their eyes and he'll have to live with that the rest of his life.


----------



## scioto_alex

One of Linda's sons owes big $$ on past-due child support and it's keeping him from doing basic things like getting a driver's license.

That guy leaves a heck of a trail of empty Budweiser bottles.


----------



## spikeg79

fastwater said:


> Does he really have the life???
> Or does it just seem that way on the outside.
> I'd bet most everything I own that though it may seem on the outside that he's a carefree, no responsibilty type of person...when he looks in the mirror he feels like the worst failure in life that's ever walked in two shoes.
> If he currently doesn't feel that way, if he lives long enough there will be a time he does. Especially when those kids get old enough to realize the rough childhood they most likely had was because they had a bum for a father. He'll then realize that he can't go back and make that right in their eyes and he'll have to live with that the rest of his life.


I hope he feels that way but to hear him talk he's living the 'high life' and couldn't be happier. Just pisses me off that my wife and I work our butts off just to make ends meet while this jack-bleep skirts thru life on tax money with a iphone 8 or 9 and gold capped teeth, gold chains blah blah blah.


----------



## ress

You can choose your friends


----------



## fastwater

spikeg79 said:


> I hope he feels that way but to hear him talk he's living the 'high life' and couldn't be happier. Just pisses me off that my wife and I work our butts off just to make ends meet while this jack-bleep skirts thru life on tax money with a iphone 8 or 9 and gold capped teeth, gold chains blah blah blah.


I know what you're feeling. Before I retired, I hit the road between 4:15-4:30 every morning for the hour long drive into work. And every morning I passed the area dope dealers house that is on the system, worked under the table whenever he could and if he didn't feel like working under the table, spent his time trespassing/poaching on everyone's property around here using everyone's land as he saw fit while they were at work including cutting fencing so he could ride his quad wherever he wants. His photo has shown up on numerous trail cams on pratically everyone's property around here. Had a few talks with this guy that when the conversation was done, I left in awe of just how his mind worked with such a sense of entitlement. In other words, by talking, I realized that I had more chance of getting the trees to stop sprouting leaves in the spring than getting through to him. 
For the last couple years, thanks to a different approach...and the fact that I'm now retired and I'm sure he's aware I'm home, I've had no further trespassing problem with him. 

Guess the bottom line is...there's always going to be these kind of people. But also, we have a choice as to just how far we let these types of people into our lives.


----------



## scioto_alex

I never got into jewelry bling. Anything on my body gets the crap beat out of it. I don't want to draw attention like Look at that guy with the chain; I prefer to be as anonymous as a horse.

No piercings. I want to turn my body back in with the same number of holes it had when I got it. I see pictures of people with hardware installed in places where I know I wouldn't want it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Where’s Lazy??


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Where’s Lazy??


Tom hasn’t let him out of the phone booth yet


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Where’s Lazy??







Come out and play lazy!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

S


sherman51 said:


> I really haven't fished it since my little brother died a few yrs ago. we fished it pretty much for white bass and crappie. about 6 yrs ago the state started stocking it with walleye. they put 80,000 fingerlings in then. I don't know how many they stocked the next few yrs. but I read they put another 62,000 in last yr. if a person knew how to fish for them it would be a good walleye lake. all I have ever done is trolling for then. I have fished rivers with jigs and twister tails. as for fishing points and weed beds and whatever I haven't ever tried fishing for them.
> 
> im having trouble with the motor on my little boat. and thats part of the reason I haven't been fishing out there. I had the carbs rebuilt but the motor keeps missing and dying at idle. this costed me over 400.00. I took it back and they said it was fixed and charged me almost 300.00. but when I took it out it ran for a little bit then started doing it again. I took it back and they said it was fixed. they charged me over 1,000.00. took it to fl and it ran the same way. I wont take it back to that marina again. early next spring I plan on taking it to the place you bought your boat and give them a chance to fix it.
> 
> my oldest son knows some guy that says he catches some nice eyes out there. but I don't know this guy so I don't know how honest he is.
> sherman


Sherm, Bernie at country classics will fix it...He drove to my house and made a fix that the factory missed on my new boat. sounds like you may have fuel line issues or a gas tank issue T


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Last pics. Wont bore ya anymore


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lays seat has a winner. FASTWATER


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Come out and play lazy!!!


See above


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> S
> 
> Sherm, Bernie at country classics will fix it...He drove to my house and made a fix that the factory missed on my new boat. sounds like you may have fuel line issues or a gas tank issue T


gas lines and tanks have been replaced. new wires and several sets of plugs plus a lot of other new parts. I plan to take it to country classics in the spring.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 277261


read this to the wife and both of us had our laugh for the day.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Got this pic of fastwa last year


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Last pics. Wont bore ya anymore
> View attachment 277215
> View attachment 277217


Very purdy Tom! I want a ride....


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 277285
> Got this pic of fastwa last year


Where'd you get ma photo you trespassin varmint.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Where'd you get ma photo you trespassin varmint.


Part Indian  You won’t even know that I was there.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Part Indian  You won’t even know that I was there.


Hmmm...gonna have to take ma lookout with me from here on out so he will let me know when ****** are in the area:


----------



## fishless

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...gonna have to take ma lookout with me from here on out so he will let me know when ****** are in the area:
> View attachment 277303


Boy thats one good look'in dog


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 277285
> Got this pic of fastwa last year


ITS HIM


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Very purdy Tom! I want a ride....


ANY TIME


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

OK that's good.

Edited to add, have you ever watched The Wind and the Lion?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...gonna have to take ma lookout with me from here on out so he will let me know when ****** are in the area:
> View attachment 277303


that is one good lookin dog but I don't know if he is as stupid as humans. go out before daylight and set in a tree freezing our behinds off all day just in the hopes of getting a deer. but he might go with you but if you want him to stay with you you better bring a heater and some good snacks.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

fishless said:


> Boy thats one good look'in dog


fishless, I told him what you said and he looked over and said Thank You:
:










sherman51 said:


> that is one good lookin dog but I don't know if he is as stupid as humans. go out before daylight and set in a tree freezing our behinds off all day just in the hopes of getting a deer. but he might go with you but if you want him to stay with you you better bring a heater and some good snacks.
> sherman


I need to bring him up to your place and put him in your pole barn to give those thieves a surprise playmate when they come around :


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwa, are you going tomorrow?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwa, are you going tomorrow?


Not gonna say when!
Don't want to come home and my barn be empty.
Of course, Roho likes to play too and can handle most business if we're gone :


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> fishless, I told him what you said and he looked over and said Thank You:
> :
> View attachment 277403
> 
> 
> 
> I need to bring him up to your place and put him in your pole barn to give those thieves a surprise playmate when they come around :
> View attachment 277407


that might be a good idea.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 277435


Really glad to see this. This ring didn't just operate around the Buckeye Lake area in Fairfield County but was scattered throughout all of Fairfield County as well as into other counties. The night of the 26th they also raided a place just over the hill from me that was involved. Was hoping they got a fella real close to me but as of yet he has managed to stay under their radar. He's on borrowed time!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Really glad to see this. This ring didn't just operate around the Buckeye Lake area in Fairfield County but was scattered throughout all of Fairfield County as well as into other counties. The night of the 26th they also raided a place just over the hill from me that was involved. Was hoping they got a fella real close to me but as of yet he has managed to stay under their radar. He's on borrowed time!!!


I hate a thief more than anything else taking somebody’s hard earned Property just so they can get high or not work for a living


----------



## scioto_alex

I got a great big pointy fang
that is my zombie tooth
my right foot's bigger than the other one is
like a regular zombie hoof
If I raid your dormitorium, don't try to remain aloof
I might snatch you out screaming through the window all nekked, and do it to you up on the roof

Don'r mess with the Zombie Woof


----------



## Burkcarp1

Up and at em boys!


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> Where’s Lazy??


I see he has been on the thread Old TV Series.


----------



## sherman51

started ordering the replacements for all the stuff that was stolen from my barn. I did have a new in the box 3500 watt champion generator with electric start that was taken. I replaced it with a 3800 duel fuel for the same price as it was going to cost to replace it with the 3500 watt single fuel one. has anybody used a duel fuel on propane? I have 2 30# tanks for the camper I bought that I can use. I replaced about 100 of the spoons that was stolen. I ordered 2 of the large spoon boxes. it will take me a couple of yrs to replace all the spoons that was taken. I replaced 4 of the baitfeeder reels but I have time to replace the other 4 before we go salmon fishing next aug. I replaced the one daiwa sealine sg17lc3b that was stolen. now I need to get 2 sg17lca reels to replace the 2 that was stolen. I still have a few thing to replace. but with my insurance having 1000.00 deductible I didnt get enough to replace everything. and after I settled with the ins co I found more stuff that was missing. i'll have to replace everything else with my money. but the good thing is I will be ok. just hope they don't come back.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m sorry that happened to you!!! Hope they find them or maybe some good Old fashion karma can find them and hurt them where it counts


----------



## ress

Good game today in Cincinnati.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

I don't care much for football. my oldest son got 4 tickets for the colts game today from his work. I told him I would go with him just to spend time with him. i'll still go if he goes but I don't care if he backs out. GO COLTS!
sherman


----------



## ress

Hope you get to go. Memories are priceless. My son and his girlfriend came here from Detroit, then we met my oldest boy from Lexington Ky. We met at a park that has a parking garage under ground with a park on top of it!! Took Uber to the front door of the stadium! Hit some historic bars that had been churches way back. One was built in the 1870's! Plus the Reds won 3-0!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I don't care much for football. my oldest son got 4 tickets for the colts game today from his work. I told him I would go with him just to spend time with him. i'll still go if he goes but I don't care if he backs out. GO COLTS!
> sherman


You can always watch the cheerleaders uncle Sherm.
Just don't let them get your heart rate out of whack.


----------



## ress

Took a selfie.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## G.lock

Hey Ress, see you got your good side


----------



## scioto_alex

That is the most awesome case of photographer's shadow I've seen in a long time.

Of course, I'm deeply offended.


----------



## ress

As i was taking a pic of the wife, i noticed the shadow and how dark it was. The sun was intense.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Took a selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


man you be dark lots of time in the sun?


----------



## scioto_alex

How long until someone sells clothes that are solar panels that can charge phones or something like that?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You can always watch the cheerleaders uncle Sherm.
> Just don't let them get your heart rate out of whack.


the cheerleaders was awesome. they sure put on a great show.

the 1st 3 quarters was kinda boring so I kept a eye on the cheerleaders every time they did there thing. but the 4 quarter was good. texas was up like 28 to 10. but the colts came back and tied the game. the colts had the 1st possession but only got a field goal. if they had made a touch down they would have won. then texas got a field goal and tied it up again. then texas got another field goal putting them ahead 3 points. the colts had one last chance but didnt score. texas won by 3 points.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Glad you enjoyed it/them uncle Sherm.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wondering if Lazy is on the disabled list..... or just playing possum...


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Wondering if Lazy is on the disabled list..... or just playing possum...


I think he is just playing opossum with us just to see if he gets missed when he pulls his vanishing act, LOL. when he gets back he'll be as derailed as he ever was.
sherman


----------



## spikeg79

I feel for this next generation being brought up by some of these millennials. Was at Meijer's yesterday grabbing a few items for the lunch this week and while waiting to checkout at the self checkout lane I see a young 20 something girl actually giving her baby a plastic bag to play with while she was scanning the items. The cashier watching over the self checkout lanes eventually came over and took the bag away from the baby who by then was chewing on the bag. Lord have mercy for the next generation...


----------



## scioto_alex

Linda's daughter was in cheerleading for a few years so I did a lot of service as a cheerleading (step) dad. You want ear plugs for those events. They didn't cheer for a team, they cheered for themselves.

Lots of choreography. One time they had a parents' competition where we went through the moves, it was kind of similar to square dancing. We got one rehearsal and in the competition itself I kind of blundered through correctly and Linda and I got first place.

Actually leading cheers - in the OSU library they have microfilm copies the the school newspaper, The Lantern, going back into the 1800s. There are stories about football games. One article from the 1920s printed this cheer:

WA HOO WA HOO RIP ZIP BAZZO
I YELL I YELL FOR OSU

Back then the cheerleaders really did lead the crowd in organized cheers. 

There are stories about the school chartering a passenger train to go out to Gambier to play Kenyon. That must have been a party ride.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Wondering if Lazy is on the disabled list..... or just playing possum...


I hope he knows that when he started this monumental derailer thread, he did not include a Dissability policy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> As i was taking a pic of the wife, i noticed the shadow and how dark it was. The sun was intense.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I thought you were in NINJA mode....my bad....


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I think he is just playing opossum with us just to see if he gets missed when he pulls his vanishing act, LOL. when he gets back he'll be as derailed as he ever was.
> sherman


 I think he was at the Browns game vs. Jets....Someone had him by the tail and stuck him in a box.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> started ordering the replacements for all the stuff that was stolen from my barn. I did have a new in the box 3500 watt champion generator with electric start that was taken. I replaced it with a 3800 duel fuel for the same price as it was going to cost to replace it with the 3500 watt single fuel one. has anybody used a duel fuel on propane? I have 2 30# tanks for the camper I bought that I can use. I replaced about 100 of the spoons that was stolen. I ordered 2 of the large spoon boxes. it will take me a couple of yrs to replace all the spoons that was taken. I replaced 4 of the baitfeeder reels but I have time to replace the other 4 before we go salmon fishing next aug. I replaced the one daiwa sealine sg17lc3b that was stolen. now I need to get 2 sg17lca reels to replace the 2 that was stolen. I still have a few thing to replace. but with my insurance having 1000.00 deductible I didnt get enough to replace everything. and after I settled with the ins co I found more stuff that was missing. i'll have to replace everything else with my money. but the good thing is I will be ok. just hope they don't come back.
> sherman


Hope you got an alarm or camera...


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Linda's daughter was in cheerleading for a few years so I did a lot of service as a cheerleading (step) dad. You want ear plugs for those events. They didn't cheer for a team, they cheered for themselves.
> 
> Lots of choreography. One time they had a parents' competition where we went through the moves, it was kind of similar to square dancing. We got one rehearsal and in the competition itself I kind of blundered through correctly and Linda and I got first place.
> 
> Actually leading cheers - in the OSU library they have microfilm copies the the school newspaper, The Lantern, going back into the 1800s. There are stories about football games. One article from the 1920s printed this cheer:
> 
> WA HOO WA HOO RIP ZIP BAZZO
> I YELL I YELL FOR OSU
> 
> Back then the cheerleaders really did lead the crowd in organized cheers.
> 
> There are stories about the school chartering a passenger train to go out to Gambier to play Kenyon. That must have been a party ride.


Couple Browns Cheers from Sunday's debacle.

Elevator, Elevator
We got the shaft


Nuts & Bolts
Nuts & Bolts
We got screwed...….


----------



## ress

Never forget going to a game and the cheerleaders were yelling Go Defense!! Their team was on Offense


----------



## scioto_alex

ress said:


> Never forget going to a game and the cheerleaders were yelling Go Defense!! Their team was on Offense


Were they doing headstands?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Were they doing headstands?


Nope. Butter heads


----------



## ress

ouch


----------



## PromiseKeeper

.


----------



## Snakecharmer

PromiseKeeper said:


> .


+1 lol


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Nope. Butter heads
> View attachment 277785


Wow!


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Were they doing headstands?


FOSR - what color is the sky in your world?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> FOSR - what color is the sky in your world?


In his defense he was at Woodstock and never got over it


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

All right, you want to play games, why is the sky blue?


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> All right, you want to play games, why is the sky blue?


im sorry but I beg to differ. the sky has been gray more than blue where I live. so my question is why is the stupid sky gray? LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah we get gray skies around the Great Lakes.

The sky is blue because the mix of molecules in the atmosphere scatters the short-wavelength blue light from the sun. The red light has a longer wavelength that sort of weaves through those same molecules, so you can see the sun as a single object in its yellow and red colors. But all of that bright blue sky is also part of that solar image, it's just completely out of focus.

Hmm, might as well keep rolling with a wavelength rant. There's a difference between AM and FM radio wavelengths. FM wavelengths are a few feet (depending on Frequency Modulation) and their broadcast towers have antennas that look like giant moose antlers.

With Amplitude Modulation, the wavelengths are a few thousand feet and the entire tower is the antenna. Sometimes there's an array of a few towers to create a certain pattern of broadcast range.


----------



## Burkcarp1

WElcome back Lazy! Thought you were on the disabled list or something....


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Yeah we get gray skies around the Great Lakes.
> 
> The sky is blue because the mix of molecules in the atmosphere scatters the short-wavelength blue light from the sun. The red light has a longer wavelength that sort of weaves through those same molecules, so you can see the sun as a single object in its yellow and red colors. But all of that bright blue sky is also part of that solar image, it's just completely out of focus.
> 
> Hmm, might as well keep rolling with a wavelength rant. There's a difference between AM and FM radio wavelengths. FM wavelengths are a few feet (depending on Frequency Modulation) and their broadcast towers have antennas that look like giant moose antlers.
> 
> With Amplitude Modulation, the wavelengths are a few thousand feet and the entire tower is the antenna. Sometimes there's an array of a few towers to create a certain pattern of broadcast range.


you lost me way back when you started talking molecules, LLOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Yeah we get gray skies around the Great Lakes.
> 
> The sky is blue because the mix of molecules in the atmosphere scatters the short-wavelength blue light from the sun. The red light has a longer wavelength that sort of weaves through those same molecules, so you can see the sun as a single object in its yellow and red colors. But all of that bright blue sky is also part of that solar image, it's just completely out of focus.
> 
> Hmm, might as well keep rolling with a wavelength rant. There's a difference between AM and FM radio wavelengths. FM wavelengths are a few feet (depending on Frequency Modulation) and their broadcast towers have antennas that look like giant moose antlers.
> 
> With Amplitude Modulation, the wavelengths are a few thousand feet and the entire tower is the antenna. Sometimes there's an array of a few towers to create a certain pattern of broadcast range.


You have way too much time on your hands


----------



## G.lock

Mole cues??
I didn't even know moles played pool!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> WElcome back Lazy! Thought you were on the disabled list or something....


He was until he was reminded that when he started this honorable thread, he did not include a disability package...therefore NO disability benefits.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> All right, you want to play games, why is the sky blue?


its not blue thats a pigment of your imagination.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> its not blue thats a pigment of your imagination.


LOL!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> LOL!


its true sherm


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> WElcome back Lazy! Thought you were on the disabled list or something....


I will be on the disabled list next week when I have that rotator fixed in my shoulder. I'll be texting with one hand and spelling dont kount!


fastwater said:


> He was until he was reminded that when he started this honorable thread, he did not include a disability package...therefore NO disability benefits.


Why in the Sam Hill didn't you bring that little tidbit to my attention away back when???


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I will be on the disabled list next week when I have that rotator fixed in my shoulder. I'll be texting with one hand and spelling dont kount!
> 
> Why in the Sam Hill didn't you bring that little tidbit to my attention away back when???


Yep...there will be NO disability checks in the mail from ' the derailer thread inc.' following your surgery.
Maybe you can hire the notorious Mr ST Esq. Attorney at Law and sue the author(and head CEO) of the derailer thread for not including a disability package for its members.
I heard that derailer thread author CEO rascal had a bunch of $ cause he shanghia'd some tatoo'd queen on a tractor out of a thousands of $'s.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yep...there will be NO disability checks in the mail from ' the derailer thread inc.' following your surgery.
> Maybe you can hire the notorious Mr ST Esq. Attorney at Law and sue the author(and head CEO) of the derailer thread for not including a disability package for its members.
> I heard that derailer thread author CEO rascal had a bunch of $ cause he shanghia'd some tatoo'd queen on a tractor out of a thousands of $'s.


He did have a poop pot full of money until that slick lawyer dude you're talking about took him to the cleaners. Rumor has it that he bamboozled enough moolah off the author to buy a sweet fishing boat. AND said moolah came from the rich princey dude. The author answered one of the Princes emails saying he'd struck it rich....and he had, until that slick city lawyer cleaned him out. Now the author's broke. Poor guy.


----------



## sherman51

I will be on the disabled list next week when I have that rotator fixed in my shoulder. 

we need to know what day you have the surgery so we can ask god to watch over you, and help you heal fast. i'll start my prayers now so god will have a heads up.

they want me to have prostate surgery to open it up so the urine will flow better. but after the heart surgery I'm a bit reluctant to have surgery. they want to use a lazar and ream me out.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I have the day off work and I need to run some errands. But right now I'm waiting and watching all the school buses booming around. I'd rather stay out of the way of people running on a schedule.

Later, I'll probably be smoking ghost peppers on the Weber, but that would be something for another thread.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> I have the day off work and I need to run some errands. But right now I'm waiting and watching all the school buses booming around. I'd rather stay out of the way of people running on a schedule.
> 
> Later, I'll probably be smoking ghost peppers on the Weber, but that would be something for another thread.


Is there anything else you’re smoking


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Is there anything else you’re smoking


seeds


----------



## 1basshunter

I knew it


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I will be on the disabled list next week when I have that rotator fixed in my shoulder.
> 
> we need to know what day you have the surgery so we can ask god to watch over you, and help you heal fast. i'll start my prayers now so god will have a heads up.
> 
> they want me to have prostate surgery to open it up so the urine will flow better. but after the heart surgery I'm a bit reluctant to have surgery. they want to use a lazar and ream me out.
> sherman


Thanks Shermie and God Bless you brother. A week from tomorrow. Oct 11. Thursday. I got fitted for the sling today.
Holey Moley, as if the sling wasnt big enough, the gal said, now I'm gonna put the padding in. It was like she velcrowed the arm of a Lazeboy in there. 
BTW, I had the ol prostate root rooter action about 2 years ago. You sound lik.e your getting the same treatment I got. The tool cauterize's behind itself for less bleeding and faster healing. Get reading to have a pee bottle strapped to your leg for 4-5 days with a catheter. On the bright side, I could drink all the coffee I wanted and never have to go pee...well...until you have to empty the bag.
Let us know when your procedure is brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> seeds


DID SOMEBODY SAY SEEDS?


----------



## icebucketjohn

Lazy8: Hopefully you'll be ready for ICE SEASON. Best Wishes


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> DID SOMEBODY SAY SEEDS?


yeah somebody is smoking them thar seeds??
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> Get reading to have a pee bottle strapped to your leg for 4-5 days with a catheter. On the bright side, I could drink all the coffee I wanted and never have to go pee...well...until you have to empty the bag.


----------



## Lazy 8

icebucketjohn said:


> Lazy8: Hopefully you'll be ready for ICE SEASON. Best Wishes


Thanks John, I don't know if I'll be able to play Santa Claus this year. It'd be the first time in about 15 years that I couldn't. I play him at work and about 5 fire stations.


scioto_alex said:


>


Thanks FOSR - But it ain't brand new for long!


----------



## 1basshunter

Thanks to Lazy, I got a new Batch of them better than ever seeds and he told me to pop them like popcorn with a lot of butter and salt will eat like candy!! But what he forgot to tell me It will intensify there Affect. Happy trails to me


----------



## fastwater

^^^Hmmm...good luck with that 1bh. He told me to do the same with the first batch he sent me and I ended up roomin with bubba until the notorious ST Esq., [email protected] came to spring me out.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m thinking I may turn into a seed head over this!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

HEY! USE AT YUR OWN RISK!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> HEY! USE AT YUR OWN RISK!


NOW YOU TELL Me


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> NOW YOU TELL Me


Might wanna get slick Tommy Tom S. on retainer and ask Quickiewawa to introduce you to, The Bubba.


----------



## fastwater

If'n ya go and meet bubba, just make sure ya buy one of our jailhouse Ramon noodle recipe cookbooks from the motel commissary when ya get there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'm here for you man.....in best intrest


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^
BC1, when makin me and Bubba's Ramon noodle recipes, you can make em taste like ham n eggs, meatloaf, even a t-bone n baked potato. You just gotta close your eyes when eatin them and do as you do when doin other things...fantasize about what it looks like.


----------



## fishingful




----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm here for you man.....in best intrest


I feel better already knowing that!!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Thanks to Lazy, I got a new Batch of them better than ever seeds and he told me to pop them like popcorn with a lot of butter and salt will eat like candy!! But what he forgot to tell me It will intensify there Affect. Happy trails to me





fastwater said:


> ^^^Hmmm...good luck with that 1bh. He told me to do the same with the first batch he sent me and I ended up roomin with bubba until the notorious ST Esq., [email protected] came to spring me out.


you guys don't know what your missin. he told me to roll them up and smoke them like mary something, LOL.



fastwater said:


> If'n ya go and meet bubba, just make sure ya buy one of our jailhouse Ramon noodle recipe cookbooks from the motel commissary when ya get there.


first off you don't want to get to friendly with bubba. but if you find he favors you just remember ONE HAND WASHES THE OTHER.
sherman


----------



## ezbite

$20 for a $45 hatchet, whose the pawn star now??


----------



## fastwater

You da man EZ...and an Estwing at that!


----------



## Lazy 8

No tree in his yard is safe.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> No tree in his yard is safe.


EZ is getting ready for his big hunting trip out west:


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> You da man EZ...and an Estwing at that!


Forged from steel.. I've been liking them for a while, just didn't feel like dropping $50 on one, then I was looking around in a pawn shop and BAM! He wanted $45, I pulled out a $20 and he took it..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> *Forged from steel.. *I've been liking them for a while, just didn't feel like dropping $50 on one, then I was looking around in a pawn shop and BAM! He wanted $45, I pulled out a $20 and he took it..


Yes...forged from steel...like all good pistols, is always best.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Steel hatchet and a plastic gun... hhmmm...


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Steel hatchet and a plastic gun... hhmmm...


He needs a reliable back up for when is cheap plastic gun does not work


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Steel hatchet and a plastic gun... hhmmm...


He may have to end up using that all steel hatchet on that big ole grizzly rather than that plastic pistola. 

Here's a real 'steel' grizzly/brown bear country sidearm.
Note: for a work pistol, would change the grips for sure.
I put pachmayrs on the one I had and liked them well:


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

I had possession of a S&W 19 .357 magnum revolver for a while but it had been stolen so I got rid of it. Black finish and a six-inch barrel.

Nice piece, though. Revolvers don't throw shell casings but you only get six shots, so you have to choose them carefully. Not like, say, firing 16 rounds into someone.


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> Forged from steel.. I've been liking them for a while, just didn't feel like dropping $50 on one, then I was looking around in a pawn shop and BAM! He wanted $45, I pulled out a $20 and he took it..


great deal you got on that piece of steel.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Steel hatchet and a plastic gun... hhmmm...


he's got to have back up when he goes out west. when plastic gets hot it melts.

I practice what I preach. I just took Ohio's boaters safety course on line for 29.00 and passed it with 93%. one answer I got wrong was my own fault, I read the answer wrong. but 93% is good enough for an old fart like me.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Man plumbers are expensive...$1257 for 2 days of work.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> He needs a reliable back up for when is cheap plastic gun does not work


lmao


----------



## Saugeye Tom

What happened to the like button ?????????


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> What happened to the like button ?????????


I think we wore it out....Mine is gone too...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

That sucks.....I like all your posts from now on


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> That sucks.....I like all your posts from now on


Suck up


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> That sucks.....I like all your posts from now on


I just tried to like due to habit.... I like all yours too...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Same here!


----------



## scioto_alex

Do any of you guys remember Bob and Ray?

(Bob Elliot and Ray Goulding)

They had a deadpan sort of comedy based on radio interviews.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> great deal you got on that piece of steel.
> 
> 
> 
> he's got to have back up when he goes out west. when plastic gets hot it melts.
> 
> I practice what I preach. I just took Ohio's boaters safety course on line for 29.00 and passed it with 93%. one answer I got wrong was my own fault, I read the answer wrong. but 93% is good enough for an old fart like me.
> sherman


I like this.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> That sucks.....I like all your posts from now on


I like this.


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> Suck up


I think I like this.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I had possession of a S&W 19 .357 magnum revolver for a while but it had been stolen so I got rid of it. Black finish and a six-inch barrel.
> 
> Nice piece, though. Revolvers don't throw shell casings but you only get six shots, so you have to choose them carefully. Not like, say, firing 16 rounds into someone.


I'm pretty sure I like this.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> lmao


I should prolly like this.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> I should prolly like this.


I do like this.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> I do like this.


Definitely.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I like this.





Lazy 8 said:


> I like this.





Lazy 8 said:


> I think I like this.





Lazy 8 said:


> I'm pretty sure I like this.





Lazy 8 said:


> I should prolly like this.





Lazy 8 said:


> I do like this.





Lazy 8 said:


> Definitely.


I'm pretty sure I think I should prolly definitely like this.


----------



## 1basshunter

That’s bull not too be able like someone’s comment. I think the mods I have a conspiracy against us 

And I for one like this so I’m giving myself a like


----------



## 1basshunter

My wife and I just got back from the Midland theater and saw Tracy Lawrence it was a great concert then I come home to find this travesty over the like button being removed Wrongly being removed by the mods and this has to be a conspiracy theory


----------



## Snakecharmer

I think I rec'd the LAST like...Somehow Lazy gave me one after my like button broke...


----------



## ress

Their must be trying to remove loyal memberships. Strange


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Man plumbers are expensive...$1257 for 2 days of work.


thats just unreal. how much per hr does your plumber charge??

I tried to like this but couldn't find the like button on my computer. but i'm a computer dummy anyway.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Same here!


LIKE


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> thats just unreal. how much per hr does your plumber charge??
> 
> I tried to like this but couldn't find the like button on my computer. but i'm a computer dummy anyway.
> sherman


I'm going to call to find out but it must be over $100 per hour.

I think we wore out the like button...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> I think I rec'd the LAST like...Somehow Lazy gave me one after my like button broke...
> 
> View attachment 278165


My button was gone way b4 then..fastwater was ahead and I was catching back up.....I think HE HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH THIS


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> My button was gone way b4 then..fastwater was ahead and I was catching back up.....I think HE HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH THIS


Whatchu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm going to call to find out but it must be over $100 per hour.
> 
> I think we wore out the like button...


I like



Saugeye Tom said:


> My button was gone way b4 then..fastwater was ahead and I was catching back up.....I think HE HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH THIS


I like



Lazy 8 said:


> Whatchu talkin bout Willis?


I like

I don't know how much longer I can like this way. hopefully it is just a glitch and they'll get it fixed soon.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Whatchu talkin bout Willis?


Look under members....most likes


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'm gonna research this hard


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 278169
> I'm gonna research this hard


Me likey.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> My button was gone way b4 then..fastwater was ahead and I was catching back up.....I think HE HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH THIS


I think I lost mine about 9:00- 9:30.... It's amazing how much you miss it when it's not there....How am I ever going to catch you in likes?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> I think I lost mine about 9:00- 9:30.... It's amazing how much you miss it when it's not there....How am I ever going to catch you in likes?


Like


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> My button was gone way b4 then..fastwater was ahead and I was catching back up.....I think HE HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH THIS


^^^I refuse to like this^^^

Confucius say " when score of game start getting close... smart leader find way to stop game."



Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 278169
> I'm gonna research this hard


Like

Hint...the answer to "who is this"



Lazy 8 said:


> Me likey.


Me too!!!


Snakecharmer said:


> I think I lost mine about 9:00- 9:30.... It's amazing how much you miss it when it's not there....How am I ever going to catch you in likes?


Like

Gonna miss it too! It's gonna cause me to type a whole lot more giving written responses to posts rather than hitting 'like'.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Like


I like that you like that.

I have not...but has anyone PM'd the mods to see if the disappearing 'like' is a temporary glitch or something that was done on purpose and is permanent?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^I refuse to like this^^^
> 
> Confucius say " when score of game start getting close... smart leader find way to stop game."
> 
> 
> 
> Like
> 
> Hint...the answer to "who is this"
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!!
> 
> 
> Like
> 
> Gonna miss it too! It's gonna cause me to type a whole lot more giving written responses to posts rather than hitting 'like'.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that you like that.
> 
> I have not...but has anyone PM'd the mods to see if the disappearing 'like' is a temporary glitch or something that was done on purpose and is permanent?


I've gotta like this one.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I've gotta like this one.
> sherman


Figured you would uncle Sherm...
...and I gotta like that you liked that one.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Like! Like! Like!


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m going to give everyone a like 


LIKE LIKE LIKE 
Except for the mods I am giving them a (dislike )like button


----------



## Snakecharmer

Weird I just got a like from Decoy Hound.... How did that happen...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Progress...?

Its likeable. 

Don.


----------



## Snakecharmer

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Progress...?
> 
> Its likeable.
> 
> Don.


No I don't think so...If its available in the Marketplace they must have turned it off for the rest of the forums. I guess we're not mature enough to "like" things.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Look above...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hey Decoy Hound How do you have the""Like" power.... You must be a GOD!.....

*With Great Power goes Great Responsibility ....*


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I'll buy like 50 likes off you...lol

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

This is almost as fun as the April fools posts...and talking about owl poop.

LOL!

DON.


----------



## Snakecharmer

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> This is almost as fun as the April fools posts...and talking about owl poop.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> DON.


LIKE


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i 


twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I'll buy like 50 likes off you...lol
> 
> Don.


have 100 to spare whats the price


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...two (2) pictures of suspected owl pop droppings and a broken Abu Garcia reel .

...100 is alot...but I like it !

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...hey man...its raining outside...at least here anyway...and I don't have to work till tuesday!

Good times in da garage. 

Don.


----------



## JamesF

Nobody likes me!


----------



## fastwater




----------



## JamesF

That's like, liking it! However, my Premium Rum is like, liking me a lot! So like I really won't care if I'm liked or not liked.....just give it a little time to kick in!.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Like!


----------



## ress

Yall think that the mods took away the Like button in hopes that we'll let this thread die? Likes are a big part of it.


----------



## Zanderis

ress said:


> Yall think that the mods took away the Like button in hopes that we'll let this thread die? Likes are a big part of it.


Love Timbo thread!


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Yall think that the mods took away the Like button in hopes that we'll let this thread die? Likes are a big part of it.


Nope!
On the contrary. I think I can speak for many and say we appreciate the leniency the mods have shown with this thread allowing it to stay open. This is one thread that with the exception of a very few posts the mods had to delete, the members have done very well in staying between the lines and have been able to keep open.


----------



## Zanderis

Snakecharmer said:


> Hey Decoy Hound How do you have the""Like" power.... You must be a GOD!.....
> 
> *With Great Power goes Great Responsibility ....*


----------



## Snakecharmer

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 278315


Like!


----------



## Zanderis

Snakecharmer said:


> Like!


----------



## ress

New playa


----------



## Saugeye Tom

like em all


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## scioto_alex

This Like thing is like the whole board got derailed. I've never used the Like button.

And now for something completely different


----------



## Zanderis

scioto_alex said:


> This Like thing is like the whole board got derailed. I've never used the Like button.
> 
> And now for something completely different


----------



## Zanderis

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 278411


Fred sees like function back!


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## 1basshunter

I LIKE, THE LIKE BUTTON I BACK


----------



## sherman51

now that we have the unmentionable button back will things get back to normal now?
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> now that we have the unmentionable button back will things get back to normal now?
> sherman


Sherman, How can you say that at least with a straight face there is nothing on this thread that is normal


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, How can you say that at least with a straight face there is nothing on this thread that is normal


maybe I should have said abnormal. it would have been a lot closer to the facts.

you guys have just went nuts since getting the like button turned back on. I had 29 likes when I got back on the sight.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> maybe I should have said abnormal. it would have been a lot closer to the facts.
> 
> you guys have just went nuts since getting the like button turned back on. I had 29 likes when I got back on the sight.
> sherman


And now you have 30


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## fastwater




----------



## scioto_alex

Here's a video of kayaking in the northeastern part of Lithuania. The terrain is similar to the Great Lakes region with a lot of glacial features, bogs and little lakes and sandy streams. This particular park (Aukštaitija which means high lands) is a popular kayaking area but wow it sure looks like you could get lost out there.






In terrain like that, over the centuries, military campaigns would wait for winter's freeze before trying to get anywhere.


----------



## sherman51

not trying to derail or hijack this thread but I'm done replacing spoons. I lost about 250 spoons when they broke into my pole barn and cleaned me out. I had 2 spoon boxes with 62 slots that had 2 spoons per slot in most spots. I only replaced about 100 spoons. with most coming from galeforcetackle.com. I may get a few more next spring. but with having 1000.00 deductible I run out of money

after I settled with the insurance co I keep finding things missing. they took 2 rods and convector 20 reels. they took 4 more convector 20 reels 2 of which was just laying on a shelf and the other 2 they cut the line and took the reels and left the rods. they took 2 eagle claw featherlight rods and 2 syncopate 2500 reels. and i'm pretty sure as time goes on i'll find other thing missing. but by not doing a better job of getting everything that is missing I just lose the money for all this stuff. I've already replaced the 2 syncopate reels. but I still need to replace the rods.

the reason I didnt notice these items missing I have or had 8 of the featherlight rods with reels standing together and didnt notice 2 were missing. the convector reels was stored in the back part of the barn. the 10' noodle rods I use for trolling local water was standing where I had them. and I didnt notice they had taken the reels off the rods. and with all my trolling gear missing I didnt notice the 2 other rods and 4 reels missing. I guess I can just be glad they didnt take more of my lake erie gear.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> not trying to derail or hijack this thread but I'm done replacing spoons. I lost about 250 spoons when they broke into my pole barn and cleaned me out. I had 2 spoon boxes with 62 slots that had 2 spoons per slot in most spots. I only replaced about 100 spoons. with most coming from galeforcetackle.com. I may get a few more next spring. but with having 1000.00 deductible I run out of money
> 
> after I settled with the insurance co I keep finding things missing. they took 2 rods and convector 20 reels. they took 4 more convector 20 reels 2 of which was just laying on a shelf and the other 2 they cut the line and took the reels and left the rods. they took 2 eagle claw featherlight rods and 2 syncopate 2500 reels. and i'm pretty sure as time goes on i'll find other thing missing. but by not doing a better job of getting everything that is missing I just lose the money for all this stuff. I've already replaced the 2 syncopate reels. but I still need to replace the rods.
> 
> the reason I didnt notice these items missing I have or had 8 of the featherlight rods with reels standing together and didnt notice 2 were missing. the convector reels was stored in the back part of the barn. the 10' noodle rods I use for trolling local water was standing where I had them. and I didnt notice they had taken the reels off the rods. and with all my trolling gear missing I didnt notice the 2 other rods and 4 reels missing. I guess I can just be glad they didnt take more of my lake erie gear.
> sherman


They probably couldn't carry anymore...Hope they don't come back....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Derail this thread? Nah it never happens. I hate thieves.....


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Thet probably couldn't carry anymore...Hope they don't come back....


that makes two of us. I'm afraid to put my new stuff in the pole barn until I get some type of security down there. my new generator is still in the box setting in the dining room. my brother got a set of cameras for his house. I told him to contact the guy and see what it will cost to set them up in my pole barn. it wont stop them but i'd have them on camera. I look at my sliding door every time I leave the house and pass the barn to see if the metal has been tore loose.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry to hear that! nothing makes me madder than thieves 
And they probably sold it for nothing more than a few bucks


----------



## ezbite

That thing is bigger than fastwawa's head. 

hahahaha


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1

Are you talking about the one on your shoulders or the one in your hand????


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sorry to hear that! nothing makes me madder than thieves
> And they probably sold it for nothing more than a few bucks


I've checked all the local but never found any of my stuff. but i'll wait until they've had the 30 day waiting period before the pawn shop puts stuff out then check them again. I wont be able to do anything because I have no way to prove the stuff is mine. but maybe I can find out who pawned it.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I've checked all the local but never found any of my stuff. but i'll wait until they've had the 30 day waiting period before the pawn shop puts stuff out then check them again. I wont be able to do anything because I have no way to prove the stuff is mine. but maybe I can find out who pawned it.
> sherman


Uncle Sherm, please take the time to write the serial number down of that new generator (or anything else)you have in your living room before putting it in the pole barn. That way if something happens, you'll at least have that to give to LE.
LE has a unit that goes around to all pawn shops investigating stuff the pawn shop has taken in. Pawn shops by law have to record all serial #'s found on pawned items. That's the reason the pawn shops have a holding period before they can put stuff out. If the serial number of your reported stolen item ends up on LE stolen hot sheet,
it makes it much easier for LE and the pawn shop owner to get the items back to you.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> That thing is bigger than fastwawa's head.
> 
> hahahaha
> View attachment 278721











Not as big but...I have, on occasion been told by some when they look at me that they have seen better looking heads on iodine bottles.


----------



## ezbite

Mmmmmmm


----------



## fastwater

^^^Now that looks gooood EZ.


----------



## ezbite

Very good


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 278853
> 
> 
> Very good


And that looks even better than good!


----------



## scioto_alex

Here are some strange bodies of water. The video production is busy and annoying.


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> View attachment 278789
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm





fastwater said:


> ^^^Now that looks gooood EZ.





ezbite said:


> View attachment 278853
> 
> 
> Very good


he's killing me here. that looks so goooooooooooood.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> he's killing me here. that looks so goooooooooooood.
> sherman


Yes...I think it's very obvious that EZ has much better taste in food than he does in pistolas. And most likely cooks way better than he shoots.


----------



## Burkcarp1

W


fastwater said:


> Yes...I think it's very obvious that EZ has much better taste in food than he does in pistolas. And most likely cooks way better than he shoots.


What makes you think that he cooked it?


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> W
> What makes you think that he cooked it?


That's a good point Bc1.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ezbite

Burkcarp1 said:


> W
> What makes you think that he cooked it?


because he is smart when it comes to stuff like that, pistols on the other hand, he lacks a lot in that area, A LOT..


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes...I think it's very obvious that EZ has much better taste in food than he does in pistolas. And most likely cooks way better than he shoots.


LOL!!!!!
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> i
> 
> have 100 to spare whats the price


PUT THAT HUNDO ON MY SEAT!


----------



## Lazy 8

So I go in this morning to repair the 90% tear in my non- dominant arm/shoulder. They gave me a nerve block and and anesthesia. The surgery went good but my doc told my wife my shoulder was worse than the MRI showed. 
And I come back here this evening to find Ii have 31 LIKES! What happened? Did FOSR get all weirded out or something?
All I know is I got a WHOLE LOTTA ONE HANDED LIKING TO DO!!!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> So I go in this morning to repair the 90% tear in my non- dominant arm/shoulder. They gave me a nerve block and and anesthesia. The surgery went good but my doc told my wife my shoulder was worse than the MRI showed.
> And I come back here this evening to find Ii have 31 LIKES! What happened? Did FOSR get all weirded out or something?
> All I know is I got a WHOLE LOTTA ONE HANDED LIKING TO DO!!!


Consider it physical therapy.
Glad things turned out good for ya lazy...and FWIW...glad you're back.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> PUT THAT HUNDO ON MY SEAT!


Correction: 1/2 a seat.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Correction: 1/2 a seat.


He still not over The anesthesia yet in his defense


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> He still not over The anesthesia yet in his defense


ST said if lazy can net fish with his good arm that he would let lazy use the full seat so he could rest both butt cheeks. But if he misses a fish...it's back to half a seat.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Glad you survived the ordeal!! Welcome back Lazy!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> He still not over The anesthesia yet in his defense


Thanks BH. I am still a tad groggy. I thought I saw a pic of EZ making owl poo chittlins. It's so slick it'll NOT stick to your innards.


fastwater said:


> Correction: 1/2 a seat.


I could either ride side saddle or raffle off some of the years seeds! I did have a bumper crop!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> PUT THAT HUNDO ON MY SEAT!


YOUR SEAT IS HERE


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ST said if lazy can net fish with his good arm that he would let lazy use the full seat so he could rest both butt cheeks. But if he misses a fish...it's back to half a seat.


I HAVE THE SEAT BUT IT HAS A LUMP IN IT


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ST said if lazy can net fish with his good arm that he would let lazy use the full seat so he could rest both butt cheeks. But if he misses a fish...it's back to half a seat.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I HAVE THE SEAT BUT IT HAS A LUMP IN IT


CAN WE FILLET THAT SUCKER?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> CAN WE FILLET THAT SUCKER?


maybe with a electric knife


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> maybe with a electric knife


Tommy - I have a bunch of knives. I could fillet that sucker one - handed.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


>


^^^One of my favs.^^^

Here's one of Roho's favs.:


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Tommy - I have a bunch of knives.


Is that a German made knife?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Is that a German made knife?


 No it is not a German made Knife it is one of the ones made by Glock guaranteed not to cut


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Is that a German made knife?


Yea, they were imported from Germany by the PAL knife Co. I've had this one since the mid 70's when I found her laying on the road, just after a RR crossing. I commissioned a knife maker to give her a regrind. The stacked leather handle was loose, so he drilled out the pommel, cleaned up the tang and replied every piece of leather. Oh, he made her a new sheath. The old one was dry rotted.
There is a possibility this knife saw action in WWII.
https://www.ima-usa.com/products/or...ife-with-leather-scabbard?variant=38445106757


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> No it is not a German made Knife it is one of the ones made by Glock guaranteed not to cut


BH - I don't know if I could pull EZ off your back. I guarantee I can't with only one good arm.


----------



## JamesF

What have you been doing with that non dominant arm to cause so much damage? I had my dominant shoulder worked on back 2000, try wiping with your non dominant hand. Glad you got it fixed, you'll be happy once the pain is gone. Just do the therapy, and don't baby it. My friend had a knee replacement and didn't finish therapy, he regrets it every day. I think he has himself convinced that he can no longer do certain things, like getting into my boat! But he works as a welder, which I know is much harder. I was a welder too. I think his brain is turning into owl poop.


----------



## Lazy 8

JamesF said:


> What have you been doing with that non dominant arm to cause so much damage? I had my dominant shoulder worked on back 2000, try wiping with your non dominant hand. Glad you got it fixed, you'll be happy once the pain is gone. Just do the therapy, and don't baby it. My friend had a knee replacement and didn't finish therapy, he regrets it every day. I think he has himself convinced that he can no longer do certain things, like getting into my boat! But he works as a welder, which I know is much harder. I was a welder too. I think his brain is turning into owl poop.


James, I'm not 100% sure but I was doing a lot of weight lifting not that long ago.
Oh, I know about the therapy, zI've got 2 new knees. I'm bionically Lazy.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> James, I'm not 100% sure but I was doing a lot of weight lifting not that long ago.
> Oh, I know about the therapy, zI've got 2 new knees. I'm bionically Lazy.


That’s kind of like being in the bionic man you are the 50 million seed man


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> That’s kind of like being in the bionic man you are the 50 million seed man


,,,SEEDS FOR SALE,,,
The Seed Man giveth...and the Seed Man


----------



## Snakecharmer

JamesF said:


> What have you been doing with that non dominant arm to cause so much damage? I had my dominant shoulder worked on back 2000, try wiping with your non dominant hand. Glad you got it fixed, you'll be happy once the pain is gone. Just do the therapy, and don't baby it. My friend had a knee replacement and didn't finish therapy, he regrets it every day. I think he has himself convinced that he can no longer do certain things, like getting into my boat! But he works as a welder, which I know is much harder. I was a welder too. I think his brain is turning into owl poop.


Seems like that question is kinda personal......Lazy take the fifth.....or drink the fifth.....


----------



## JamesF

Lazy 8 said:


> James, I'm not 100% sure but I was doing a lot of weight lifting not that long ago.
> Oh, I know about the therapy, zI've got 2 new knees. I'm bionically Lazy.


Sounds like a lot of us. Good luck.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> James, I'm not 100% sure but I was doing a lot of weight lifting not that long ago.
> Oh, I know about the therapy, zI've got 2 new knees. I'm bionically Lazy.


You better watch or your wife will think you’re to high maintenance and trade you in. If you keep breaking down


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy, how did you injure that shoulder? I've never had an injury like that, and I've sure done my share of arm work.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> So I go in this morning to repair the 90% tear in my non- dominant arm/shoulder. They gave me a nerve block and and anesthesia. The surgery went good but my doc told my wife my shoulder was worse than the MRI showed.
> And I come back here this evening to find Ii have 31 LIKES! What happened? Did FOSR get all weirded out or something?
> All I know is I got a WHOLE LOTTA ONE HANDED LIKING TO DO!!!


glad to hear you came through it ok. we they able to fix the extra damage they found when they got in there?



Lazy 8 said:


> James, I'm not 100% sure but I was doing a lot of weight lifting not that long ago.
> Oh, I know about the therapy, zI've got 2 new knees. I'm bionically Lazy.


now when they give you a bionic brain you'll have a brain free of seed damage. and you can just download all the fishing info on the net, then you'll know how to catch fish, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Dang, on the radio news they said Ohio has 14 overdose deaths per day. If there were some sniper picking off 14 people every day you'd think they would do something about it.


----------



## JamesF

scioto_alex said:


> Dang, on the radio news they said Ohio has 14 overdose deaths per day. If there were some sniper picking off 14 people every day you'd think they would do something about it.


I totally agree. There aren't many families that haven't been effected by this. My son's younger brother in law, passed away last year, the people he was with, drove around for six hours, before dumping his body in the back of a gas station. He was a nice guy, very intelligent, but couldn't stop his drug habit, that his father started.24 years old. Very sad, we all knew about his problems, but we couldn't do anything more than prison and rehabilitation could. He ended up in prison,because his father and uncle gave him the keys to a car that they had stolen, and called the police. Amazing ! That some one would do that to their kid. He was always respectful, and well mannered. I just can't fathom, the thought of doing so many horrible things, that we later learned about. I don't know if there is a solid deterrent to this madness.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Lazy, how did you injure that shoulder? I've never had an injury like that, and I've sure done my share of arm work.


FOSR - I really think a whole lot of it was degenerative. Unlike some people, I didn't have that one event or accident that a lot of people do that puts them in this boat.
Speakinging of getting put in a boat......


sherman51 said:


> glad to hear you came through it ok. we they able to fix the extra damage they found when they got in there?
> 
> 
> 
> now when they give you a bionic brain you'll have a brain free of seed damage. and you can just download all the fishing info on the net, then you'll know how to catch fish, LOL.
> sherman


.....Uncle Shermie - brother - I like the way you think! I'll be like, "*SUPER* *NETTER*."
I'll be able to net fish before they're hooked!


----------



## Lazy 8

I just reread that last post and you all are gonna haveta forgive any and all typos.
BTW - the nerve block is wearing off and my shoulder is throbbing. The pills they gave me are just taking the edge off. Might haveta supplement them with something...any suggestions?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I just reread that last post and you all are gonna haveta forgive any and all typos.
> BTW - the nerve block is wearing off and my shoulder is throbbing. The pills they gave me are just taking the edge off. Might haveta supplement them with something...any suggestions?


Take 4 gel Advil’s every 4 hrs.


----------



## JamesF

Don't take any over the counter stuff, with the pain killers. That's a recipe for disaster. I used ice until meds kicked in. Wish I had more to offer. The typos' can't be helped at this point. You picked a time of year for surgery, mine was in July, lost a good portion of a great fishing season, drat, hate when that happens. Get well soon!


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Dang, on the radio news they said Ohio has 14 overdose deaths per day. If there were some sniper picking off 14 people every day you'd think they would do something about it.


.

the cops are catching them every day but for every one they catch 2 more takes his place. its just going to get a lot worse. we need more officers on the streets. but anyone can make home made meth in a pop bottle. the hardest thing for them is getting the Claritin tablets.



Lazy 8 said:


> I just reread that last post and you all are gonna haveta forgive any and all typos.
> BTW - the nerve block is wearing off and my shoulder is throbbing. The pills they gave me are just taking the edge off. Might haveta supplement them with something...any suggestions?


if the pain is bad with the pain meds your getting now have a talk with your doctor about upping the dose. I wouldn't mix over the counter drugs with the meds your taking now without checking with the doctor. tough it out if the doctor wont raise your meds. but you can ask him about over the counter meds like advil.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

... slipping in under my dog face login ...

I edited the COWC site to add links to the Columbus nature preserve program, and the social media links for Columbus parks. I put threads on the Central Ohio section but I'll repeat here:

http://www.cowcouncil.org/Local-Contacts.html


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

City dog. Darn surn not a country dawg.
I have a friend with a farm pond and a weiner dawg. The pond's overrun with bluegill to the point when he catches one, he "harvests" it and throws it up on the bank for the critters to get. The dachshund will bite it 3 times and kill it, go back down to the shoreline and wait for his rod to double over and kill the next one.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## JamesF

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 279121


My neighbors took that pic of my quick kick gutter spout!


----------



## Zanderis

******* Fire Alarm


----------



## JamesF

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 279137
> ******* Fire Alarm


Again with the neighbors taking more pics of my place!.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 279099


now that was funny.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 279187


Fastwaters house?


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwaters house?


Yes it is but how did you know it


----------



## scioto_alex

I bought new boots yesterday and I'm wearing therm at work for the first time today. I feel like I'm on truck tires.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Yes it is but how did you know it


his hat


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 279187


I warned Tommy Boy not to give Schweet Pea the cold shoulder. He didn't cuddle up afterwards.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 279187


thats one of lazy's sheep that got a little peeved at him.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwaters house?





1basshunter said:


> Yes it is but how did you know it





Lazy 8 said:


> I warned Tommy Boy not to give Schweet Pea the cold shoulder. He didn't cuddle up afterwards.





sherman51 said:


> thats one of lazy's sheep that got a little peeved at him.
> sherman


And there you have it fella's...the very reason I have back trouble.
FWIW, that was one of my favs. until ST visited. 
Just don't understand it, the day after ST left, she wouldn't have nothing to do with me no more. 
Maybe she done seen that new, bigger boat he has and compared it to my little, worn out dingy.


----------



## sherman51

I bought 1 traxstech ratcheting rod holders which has 17 adjustments. I have the cannon now and they only have 5 I think. the biggest thing is the cannon goes down with 1 hand the traxstech takes both hands. I was down in the pole barn and installed the traxstech and loved the 17 adjustments. now if I decide im going with them I've got to sell my 6 cannon single axis and buy 5 more of the traxstech for around 125.00 to 130.00 each.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 279099


Only thing better would have been if a giant pike or muskie chomped on that ankle biter...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I bought 1 traxstech ratcheting rod holders which has 17 adjustments. I have the cannon now and they only have 5 I think. the biggest thing is the cannon goes down with 1 hand the traxstech takes both hands. I was down in the pole barn and installed the traxstech and loved the 17 adjustments. now if I decide im going with them I've got to sell my 6 cannon single axis and buy 5 more of the traxstech for around 125.00 to 130.00 each.
> sherman


Sherm. I got Bert's with cradles


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

In the back now.....can slide all the wat to the front


----------



## ezbite

aggressive enough for the 4Runner?? I think so...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## JamesF

Wow! Is that video, associated with how those tires Wil ride.


----------



## scioto_alex

kind of hurts to watch that


----------



## Lazy 8

EZ - better slow that thang down before you blow an O ring and it sounds like you ought a be saying...wiiiing, ding, ding, ding, ding, ding...wiiiing, ding, ding, ding, ding, ding...


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 279239


Tom - putting all jokes aside, which ain't EZ to do, that's one sweet arse boat brother.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom - putting all jokes aside, which ain't EZ to do, that's one sweet arse boat brother.


Thank you and hope ya get well fast


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 279265


now how many horse power does she have? LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

I don’t have a clue all I can say is go girl go


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

I feel left out, I only had 2 likes this morning, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I feel left out, I only had 2 likes this morning, LOL.
> sherman


make that 3


----------



## scioto_alex

No customers in the rat trap overnight.


----------



## bobk

Made it to Iceland. Been up for 28 hours! Still waiting for our hotel room. We need some sleep.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> aggressive enough for the 4Runner?? I think so...
> View attachment 279263


Those tires won’t fit on your tricycle.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Those tires won’t fit on your tricycle.


Yes...but with his big new Glock(that can't hit POA either) strapped on, he will look good sitting on tricycle in his driveway.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> make that 3


Now 4


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> make that 3


Now 5 
It’s not like you’re ever going to catch up to fastwater


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Now 5
> It’s not like you’re ever going to catch up to fastwater


i'm not even in the same league as fw. i'll leave that up to uncle tom, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

If the members here on the derailer thread were the Supreme Court
who would be the one most likely to order the Mead?:
https://www.ispot.tv/ad/dDwM/bud-light-bud-lights-for-everyone


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy, Hands-down no question about it


----------



## Snakecharmer

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 279137
> ******* Fire Alarm


At least those don't "chirp" like the smoke detector in my now "Nuked" thread about a dumb donkey.....someone didn't like my three letter word for donkey. I'm sorry to those who felt offended.


----------



## 1basshunter

I don’t know why they did that Unless it because they are jealous


----------



## 1basshunter

This is a Video my wife took of me when I was on some of the lazy seeds


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Those tires won’t fit on your tricycle.


AKA...Big Wheel-er?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 279373
> This is a Video my wife took of me when I was on some of the lazy seeds


You'es livin the High Life.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> You'es livin the High Life.


And I drink a lot of it also


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 279375


If you can find Tommy Boy and Schweet Pea in this pic, I'll give you a cache (bunch) of seeds.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yes we strive to keep things clean here. So how about a Shakespearean sonnet to horse poop?

Thou sleeping turds, whom Autumn's shovel finds: 
Awake! And roll into the garden beds. 
Fine products of my horses' warm behinds, 
In half a year you'll feed the flower heads. 
Through winter's cold in crystals you will wait, 
for Spring's young sun to warm the soil again; 
Your envious siblings stay within the gate 
to be no more than more mud in the pen. 
But you shall know the sunlight and the rain, 
the shovel's blade, the probing of the worm; 
the very microbes from your help will gain, 
and through you will the Summer see her term. 

Thus I submit you to the tiller's blade; 
a year from now, we'll know what we have made.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Yes we strive to keep things clean here. So how about a Shakespearean sonnet to horse poop?
> 
> Thou sleeping turds, whom Autumn's shovel finds:
> Awake! And roll into the garden beds.
> Fine products of my horses' warm behinds,
> In half a year you'll feed the flower heads.
> Through winter's cold in crystals you will wait,
> for Spring's young sun to warm the soil again;
> Your envious siblings stay within the gate
> to be no more than more mud in the pen.
> But you shall know the sunlight and the rain,
> the shovel's blade, the probing of the worm;
> the very microbes from your help will gain,
> and through you will the Summer see her term.
> 
> Thus I submit you to the tiller's blade;
> a year from now, we'll know what we have made.


I FOUND ME N HIM TOP LEFT


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> If you can find Tommy Boy and Schweet Pea in this pic, I'll give you a cache (bunch) of seeds.


I FOUND US BOTTOM RIGHT


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I FOUND US BOTTOM RIGHT


LOOKS LIKE WE GOT US A WINNER....ADDRESS PLEASE!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

888o chrisyyd gat....hey. stalker


----------



## Lazy 8

​


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Got the grandkids out today


----------



## JamesF

Yeah! Their out alright!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 279375


It is too moving! I can see it....


----------



## Snakecharmer

JamesF said:


> Yeah! Their out alright!


LOL....That Tom is so exciting, you can see it on their faces..


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Got the grandkids out today
> View attachment 279389
> View attachment 279391
> View attachment 279393


See...I told you you needed uncle Sherms recliner mounted in that boat.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 279375


if you focus real hard it stops moving. so it has to be moving to be able to stop it.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Got the grandkids out today
> View attachment 279389
> View attachment 279391
> View attachment 279393


nothing like a day with gramps to make memories for a life time. and now they can prove they had a great time with pictures, LOL. fishing was slow so they was trying to trick the fish to bite.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Got the grandkids out today
> View attachment 279389
> View attachment 279391
> View attachment 279393


just wondering if you gave them a big dose of Nyquil so there would not have your fishing disturbed? LOL.
SHERMAN


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## sherman51

did anybody notice we quietly passed post number 5800. I went back and looked to see who's post it was. and behold it was me. this time I did it and didnt even notice. when will we get to 10,000 posts?
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

It was me!!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

At altitudes above 5800 posts you enter the StratoNonsense where even white turtles fear to probe.

Others dare.






Yeah this thread could use some more turtles


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> did anybody notice we quietly passed post number 5800. I went back and looked to see who's post it was. and behold it was me. this time I did it and didnt even notice. when will we get to 10,000 posts?
> sherman





1basshunter said:


> It was me!!!!


Not this again...
...


----------



## spikeg79

Neighbor's buddy must carry a 4 leaf clover, lucky horseshoe, lucky penny and every other piece of lucky object known to man. Came home to him gloating he had a child support court case today and got out of paying a "dime to the bleeping bleep for the bleeping kids". Why the neighbor keeps allowing this piece of human trash to stay with him for a few days here and there is beyond me . Can't wait till my lease is up next year.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> did anybody notice we quietly passed post number 5800. I went back and looked to see who's post it was. and behold it was me. this time I did it and didnt even notice. when will we get to 10,000 posts?
> sherman


Uncle Shermie - prolly certain we'll hit the 10,000 post right after somebody logs in the 9, 999th one. 
I just hope the 10,000 one is monumental. I mean some words to live by. Real True Grit. Not...







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Burkcarp1

Uh oh where you going? Hunting?


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> View attachment 279569


sure looks like somebody is going somewhere.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Uh oh where you going? Hunting?


No he is not going hunting his wife is mad at him for buying a Glock


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...all belongings packed and loaded...only room for one in the bed...thinkin Dio must'a threw him out for cutting his ears.


----------



## G.lock

Maybe he cut more than Dio's ears!!!


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> Maybe he cut more than Dio's ears!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> View attachment 279569


ROADTRIP


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Shermie - prolly certain we'll hit the 10,000 post right after somebody logs in the 9, 999th one.
> I just hope the 10,000 one is monumental. I mean some words to live by. Real True Grit. Not...


[/QUOTE]
I'm holding out hope for the capture of the white snapper.....


----------



## sherman51

I'm holding out hope for the capture of the white snapper.....[/QUOTE]

everybody needs to check local ponds and hunt the illusive white snapper.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

We need to form a group from the derailer thread that does nothing but goes in search for the white snapper. Something similar to those groups that hunt Bigfoot.
Maybe our logo could be something like 'we live and breath in search of the white snapper' or 'my only passion is the illusive white snapper'.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> We need to form a group from the derailer thread that does nothing but goes in search for the white snapper. Something similar to those groups that hunt Bigfoot.
> Maybe our logo could be something like 'we live and breath in search of the white snapper' or 'my only passion is the illusive white snapper'.


The Masons have the Masonic Lodge. We can have the White Snapper Lodge. The Royal Order of the Snapper. All we need now is a Grand Pubaw and a 
a new and improved Snapper Special boat? Anybody got a new boat?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Pretty sure I know of a guy that has a new boat... can’t remember his name hmmm


----------



## fishingful




----------



## 1basshunter

I think we should just use tom’s boat from the pictures I saw of his grandkids they Will not mind a bit


----------



## 1basshunter

Tom’s grandkids


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 279621
> Tom’s grandkids


That pic reminds me of a baby Robin, sleep-feeding itself a worm. 
Do you think Tommy Boy will mind?


----------



## Lazy 8

Where Tom?


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I think we should just use tom’s boat from the pictures I saw of his grandkids they Will not mind a bit


Yes...we could name it "The White Snapper Dingy" 
Surely ST would be proud to have that stenciled on his boat.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> That pic reminds me of a baby Robin, sleep-feeding itself a worm.
> *Do you think Tommy Boy will mind?*




Nope...I think he would be honored.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> The Masons have the Masonic Lodge. We can have the White Snapper Lodge. The Royal Order of the Snapper. All we need now is a Grand Pubaw and a
> a new and improved Snapper Special boat? Anybody got a new boat?


I WAS JUST THINKING......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes...we could name it "The White Snapper Dingy"
> Surely ST would be proud to have that stenciled on his boat.


THE NAME IS REEL HARD


----------



## scioto_alex

I'd like to go camping but I don't have much time to get to and from the campsite. I need something to convey me in a more time-efficient manner.
------------

Edited to add, crap I can't make this youtube link work. Someone turbocharged a Winnebago Chieftian and it's RRRRRRRRR psssssht *RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR* psssssssssssht. *RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR* psssssssssssht bop bop a bop bop.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> THE NAME IS REEL HARD


You mean it was!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy, tell Tom to get the boat ready we’re going after this one and then we will rule the world


----------



## Lazy 8

Is that a white snapping turd?
HEY....THERES THE NAME FOR THE BOAT!!! URETHA!!!IT JUST CAME TO ME!!!IT'S A GIFT!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

> URETHA!!!


I ain't Etha and please keep your medical problems to yourself.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Is that a white snapping turd?
> HEY....THERES THE NAME FOR THE BOAT!!! URETHA!!!IT JUST CAME TO ME!!!IT'S A GIFT!!!


Yes that’s The ever elusive white snapping turtle!! I am going after some spray paint for the new christening of Tom’s boat with the new name no need for stenciling we will just wing it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

GONNA TAG MY BOAT HUH?? WILL BE WAITING FOR YA


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> GONNA TAG MY BOAT HUH?? WILL BE WAITING FOR YA


It’s already been done ✅ so you’re going to be waiting a long time


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Yes that’s The ever elusive white snapping turtle!! I am going after some spray paint for the new christening of Tom’s boat with the new name no need for stenciling we will just wing it


Make sure to get something bright colored so people can see us...


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Make sure to get something bright colored so people can see us...


Done with pink!! Tom Pick the color scheme well technically it is his boat so I obliged with the color pink that’ll make him happy


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> The Masons have the Masonic Lodge. We can have the White Snapper Lodge. The Royal Order of the Snapper. All we need now is a Grand Pubaw and a
> a new and improved Snapper Special boat? Anybody got a new boat?


yes st will be happy to let us use his boat. but I think it should be named the little snapper. that would get him some strange looks, LOL. if 12 of us go on the hunt we could be knights of the round turtle.

I heard a rumor of a huge white turtle in a ohio pond. now we just need to locate the right one. does any of you know where the op of the white turtle lives? he could point us in the right direction.

since we will be using st's boat he should be the grand pubaw.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Smitty82




----------



## scioto_alex

Wait, we can combine some things.

Somebody got a boat. Somebody talked about tagging it. Somebody talked about naming it after the Infamous White Snapper.

So, paint a white snapping turtle face onto both sides of the bow, like a shark mouth on warplanes. It would be instantly recognizable to any other OGF member.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

killin me smalls


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Done with pink!! Tom Pick the color scheme well technically it is his boat so I obliged with the color pink that’ll make him happy


a special pink???


----------



## ezbite

Is this a young fastwawa? Hmmmmm the evidence says yes!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> a special pink???


Not at all I’m not Spending that kind of money for you. Now maybe for lazy, fastwater, Or uncle Sherman I would do that for. I would even do it for Ez


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 279725
> 
> 
> Is this a young fastwawa? Hmmmmm the evidence says yes!!


If that's not one of them up and coming plastic toten ninjas then Popeyes a punk! 
But hey...always best to go prepared.
Dressed like this today just in case there's a chance to ride someone's motorcycle:


----------



## G.lock

Reel Hard going snapper hunting!
I think I saw a movie titled that.


----------



## sherman51

WHOS GOING TO CLEAN AND COOK THE OTHER TURTLES WE CATCH. I eat a lot of turtle when I was young. my step granddad would wade the branch that run through his property. when he saw a ledge close to the water or just under the water he would stick his hand under them. he always got a turtle to eat. I wouldn't even think about doing that to catch a turtle. he said there was nothing to worry about the turtle always went in head first. I would walk the marshy area above his house and look for mounds in the mud. then I would ram a pitch fork down in them. thats how I got turtles. but I never learned to dress them.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> WHOS GOING TO CLEAN AND COOK THE OTHER TURTLES WE CATCH. I eat a lot of turtle when I was young. my step granddad would wade the branch that run through his property. when he saw a ledge close to the water or just under the water he would stick his hand under them. he always got a turtle to eat. I wouldn't even think about doing that to catch a turtle. he said there was nothing to worry about the turtle always went in head first. I would walk the marshy area above his house and look for mounds in the mud. then I would ram a pitch fork down in them. thats how I got turtles. but I never learned to dress them.
> sherman


That has already been taken care of we are getting Chef Gordon Ramsay to cook them for us


----------



## ezbite

Did you say fastwawa is near??


----------



## 1basshunter

What happened to ress?


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 279743
> Did you say fastwawa is near??


He's looking good EZ....


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> What happened to ress?


From the looks of Dio, I'm thinkin EZ may have fed ress to him.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Thought EZ got kicked out of the house?? Unless he’s just sleeping in the truck????


----------



## ress

Viral Bronchitis came to visit last Friday afternoon. Bad cough and fever over the weekend. Doc visit put me on Steroids and lots of water. Had to sleep in a recliner for 3 nights. I kept up but couldn't see straight to type.


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> Reel Hard going snapper hunting!
> I think I saw a movie titled that.


You might have that confused with his first movie. Reel Hard with a Vengenous. Takes place up on Alum Creek at Christmas time. Seems there were some bad dudes up there gill netting and Tom reeled em in!


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Viral Bronchitis came to visit last Friday afternoon. Bad cough and fever over the weekend. Doc visit put me on Steroids and lots of water. Had to sleep in a recliner for 3 nights. I kept up but couldn't see straight to type.


Hope you get feelin better ress.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hope you get feelin better ress.


X2 on that


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> X2 on that


Chug a bottle of something, pop some seeds and call EZ in the morning.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Chug a bottle of something, pop some seeds and call EZ in the morning.


Real, real early in the morning.


----------



## sherman51

better yet just stay up until about 2:00 am then call him.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Real, real early in the morning.


I’m on it!!!! I may have to call Tom at 2am or so to get Ez’s number but as we all know how helpful Tom is at 2am that will be a piece of cake


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> better yet just stay up until about 2:00 am then call him.
> sherman





1basshunter said:


> I’m on it


Yes...EZ never sleeps.
And would prefer all calls between 1am-4am.


----------



## Lazy 8

BR549, don't lose it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> You might have that confused with his first movie. Reel Hard with a Vengenous. Takes place up on Alum Creek at Christmas time. Seems there were some bad dudes up there gill netting and Tom reeled em in!


Was that Tom and his buddy Bruce Willis?


----------



## ress

Thanks guys! Those steroids gave me a "i'am in control" feel. I work with nearly all women so i am infor a beat down if i try that! Dang thing is my wife caught nearly the same virus. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Was that Tom and his buddy Bruce Willis?


I think it was Tom and, what chu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Thanks guys! Those steroids gave me a "i'am in control" feel. I work with nearly all women so i am infor a beat down if i try that! Dang thing is my wife caught nearly the same virus.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


ress, we don’t really care how how sick you are you need to be a part of this thread


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I’m on it!!!! I may have to call Tom at 2am or so to get Ez’s number but as we all know how helpful Tom is at 2am that will be a piece of cake


1800 ou812


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Thanks guys! Those steroids gave me a "i'am in control" feel. I work with nearly all women so i am infor a beat down if i try that! Dang thing is my wife caught nearly the same virus.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


If'n them steroids are makin you feel like all that, DONT give em to momma!!! It's too cold fer you to be sleepin outside.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> If'n them steroids are makin you feel like all that, DONT give em to momma!!! It's too cold fer you to be sleepin outside.


Maybe he can sleep with Ez In the hideaway truck dog house


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Maybe he can sleep with Ez In the hideaway truck dog house


Hmmm...they'll be nice and cozy in that lil bed.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...they'll be nice and cozy in that lil bed.


Only time will tell because we know they won’t tell us


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...they'll be nice and cozy in that lil bed.


Might be a tad too cozy n tight. . Just don't stop at Taco Bueno on the way to wherever.
HEY, D'THAT COME OUTTA YOU??? And don't even think of blaming it on poor ol Dino.


----------



## fastwater

You can bet Dino will never be the same.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> You can bet Dino will never be the same.


DINO?? This ain't the flintstones anchorman...


----------



## fastwater

When you goin on your trip?


----------



## scioto_alex

1955 Buick

600 horsepower and some Corvette suspension


----------



## ress

MmmMmmM,,,,,Lordy Just read all those post about truck beds n such....


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes...EZ never sleeps.
> And would prefer all calls between 1am-4am.


we might get ez to clean and cook our turtles for us. he's up all night anyway. if you don't believe he doesn't sleep at night just call him a few times between 1 and 4.



1basshunter said:


> Maybe he can sleep with Ez In the hideaway truck dog house


I can see it now. 2 grown men in a single bed. but my question is who gets to sleep on top? or are they going to play switch? one hand washes the other.



scioto_alex said:


> 1955 Buick
> 
> 600 horsepower and some Corvette suspension


I love that old buick. it must be nice to have more money than you know what to do with it. if I hit the mega million lottery Friday i'll have me a 62 ford galaxy restored kinda like his buick. back in the day I had one with a 406 cid with 405 hp stock with 3 deuces. put a 427 nascar cam in it, then it was bored 30 thousands, with john's pop up pistons, crane lifters and springs and rocker arms, 427 stock headers, the heads milled 30 thousands. I kept blowing the trannie so I put a borg warner trannie with all nickel alloy gears in it. put a 410 positive traction rear end in it with the new trannie. then I started twisting the input shaft in two. the input shaft wasnt made from nickel alloy. it was stupid to put all nickel alloy gears inside the trannie and a stock input shaft in it. I don't have a clue how many hp it had or how much torque it had. but it was pretty fast.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy’s seeds at it’s finest


----------



## icebucketjohn

Love Jay Leno's 55 Buick Roadmaster Restoration. Not to brag and certainly not the $ Jay has, but here's a few pics of my 55 Buick Special that my family restored in the mid 80's. It's Stock with the original colors.




























We still have it and drive it around town in the summer. It's more of a nostalgia piece of work than a show model, but even so, my dad certainly had alot of pride with it when he was alive and my 92 yr old uncle still enjoys seeing it.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 279809


BH - I had to look that thing up to find out what it is. Is that the Hydrowave IV that sets the hook also? 
All y'all need to do is to chum the water with some of my patent pending seeds! It'll put them fesh in a feeding frenzy. I need a slick lawyer who knows patent laws?????????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> BH - I had to look that thing up to find out what it is. Is that the Hydrowave IV that sets the hook also?
> All y'all need to do is to chum the water with some of my patent pending seeds! It'll put them fesh in a feeding frenzy. I need a slick lawyer who knows patent laws?????????


THROW THE SEEDS IN AND THEY ALL JUST FLOAT TO THE SURFACE....SLOOOOOWWWWWLLLLYYYYY


----------



## sherman51

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 279807
> Love Jay Leno's 55 Buick Roadmaster Restoration. Not to brag and certainly not the $ Jay has, but here's a few pics of my 55 Buick Special that my family restored in the mid 80's. It's Stock with the original colors.
> View attachment 279797
> View attachment 279799
> View attachment 279803
> View attachment 279805
> We still have it and drive it around town in the summer. It's more of a nostalgia piece of work than a show model, but even so, my dad certainly had alot of pride with it when he was alive and my 92 yr old uncle still enjoys seeing it.


nice!!!!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> BH - I had to look that thing up to find out what it is. Is that the Hydrowave IV that sets the hook also?
> All y'all need to do is to chum the water with some of my patent pending seeds! It'll put them fesh in a feeding frenzy. *I need a slick lawyer who knows patent laws?????????*






Saugeye Tom said:


> THROW THE SEEDS IN AND THEY ALL JUST FLOAT TO THE SURFACE....SLOOOOOWWWWWLLLLYYYYY


Clearly our own, one of a kind, 'slick', resident lawyer Mr ST ESQ. ATT. at Law is slipping. I know for certain he is an authority on patent law cause Bubba and I was there when he studied patent law and took the bar exam for patent law.
He studied here:








...and took the bar exam here:


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater, I heard it might be EZ,or ress, I heard they’re very slick and they work out of their office truck together. All the more time together


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater, I heard it might be EZ,or ress, I heard they’re very slick and they work out of their office truck together. All the more time together


From all outward appearances, I would have to question the validity of ress and EZ's credentials. Seein that they are both livin and sleepin in an area no bigger than a shoebox, that would appear to me that they are no more than ambulance chasin attorneys. 
ST ESQ. ATT. at Law, on the other hand, has the means to be sportin around a brand new pickup. And he just bought himself a brand new big ole jump back, spit shined yacht with all them bells and whistles the rest of us'ns just dream about. And the mansion like livin quarters he has is second to none. ST didn't get all that bein no ambulance chasin attorney. Heck, his terlit is bigger than where EZ and ress is livin.
My vote goes to ST for them seed patents.


----------



## Burkcarp1

EZ and Ress might end up in the pokey on a ramen noodle diet if they get crossed up with ST


----------



## 1basshunter

There are a lot of them seed patents out and growing more everyday


----------



## 1basshunter

You are right fastwater, lazy’s seeds are becoming an Epidemic


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Clearly our own, one of a kind, 'slick', resident lawyer Mr ST ESQ. ATT. at Law is slipping. I know for certain he is an authority on patent law cause Bubba and I was there when he studied patent law and took the bar exam for patent law.
> He studied here:
> View attachment 279845
> 
> ...and took the bar exam here:
> View attachment 279843


ANd I passed with flying colors


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> From all outward appearances, I would have to question the validity of ress and EZ's credentials. Seein that they are both livin and sleepin in an area no bigger than a shoebox, that would appear to me that they are no more than ambulance chasin attorneys.
> ST ESQ. ATT. at Law, on the other hand, has the means to be sportin around a brand new pickup. And he just bought himself a brand new big ole jump back, spit shined yacht with all them bells and whistles the rest of us'ns just dream about. And the mansion like livin quarters he has is second to none. ST didn't get all that bein no ambulance chasin attorney. Heck, his terlit is bigger than where EZ and ress is livin.
> My vote goes to ST for them seed patents.


I have started the patents....the retainer arrived today


----------



## ress

I slept in the bed of a truck a few times. No bed though just a sleeping bag and about a million skeeders. That thing in the post above is what I looked like trying to keep em off!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 279867


Is that my 1/2 seat above the word Angler? Cause all I see is 1/2 of one.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Is that my 1/2 seat above the word Angler? Cause all I see is 1/2 of one.


Absolutely not lazy, that is for Sherman, there is no way yours will be that nice


----------



## G.lock

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have started the patents....the retainer arrived today
> View attachment 279865


Whoa!
A furin beer? I guess that's one way to get past the IRS.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Absolutely not lazy, that is for Sherman, there is no way yours will be that nice


Whaaaaaa? You've clearly been into some seeds.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Is that my 1/2 seat above the word Angler? Cause all I see is 1/2 of one.


I thought ST was selling raffle tickets for that half seat???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought ST was selling raffle tickets for that half seat???





Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought ST was selling raffle tickets for that half seat???


you won Burkcarp were supposed to redeem last Sunday


----------



## Burkcarp1

Really? COOL!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> you won Burkcarp *were supposed to redeem last Sunday*





Burkcarp1 said:


> Really? COOL!!!!


But if you read the fine print on the drawing, it said you had to be present last Sunday to collect or your winnings would be forfeited.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> But if you read the fine print on the drawing, it said you had to be present last Sunday to collect or your winnings would be forfeited.


He is getting a great Attorney by the name of Tom the guy is very slick and will probably get His Seat back !!!


----------



## Lazy 8

That did it, I'm taking a correspondence course in lawyering while I'm rehabing my shoulder. 
Either that or I'm going to run for Judge as a write-in, in the upcoming elections. I guess it hinges on cost. Amount of money for the lawyer degree vs. running a campaign to become lawyer. How much is 60 seconds of TV time @ 3AM going for these days?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> *That did it, I'm taking a correspondence course in lawyering while I'm rehabing my shoulder. *
> Either that or I'm going to run for Judge as a write-in, in the upcoming elections. I guess it hinges on cost. Amount of money for the lawyer degree vs. running a campaign to become lawyer. How much is 60 seconds of TV time @ 3AM going for these days?


Just emailed bubba and got you hooked up. He said you could come here stay with him and get your law degree for free:







He said he kept ST's old study books cause he was tryin to learn to read. Said you could use them:


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> That did it, I'm taking a correspondence course in lawyering while I'm rehabing my shoulder.
> Either that or I'm going to run for Judge as a write-in, in the upcoming elections. I guess it hinges on cost. Amount of money for the lawyer degree vs. running a campaign to become lawyer. How much is 60 seconds of TV time @ 3AM going for these days?


Give it up!!! You have to stay focused on your seed business You should be able trade seeds To be able to buy any cheesy lawyer you may need. I bet if you get Tom to be your lawyer he could sue the owner of that boat to get you a full seat. Yeah I hear is that good. I bet he would even Sue him in court and get you the whole boat


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Give it up!!! You have to stay focused on your seed business You should be able trade seeds To be able to buy any cheesy lawyer you may need. I bet if you get Tom to be your lawyer he could sue the owner of that boat to get you a full seat. Yeah I hear is that good. *I bet he would even Sue him in court and get you the whole boat*




Good thinkin BH...you may be on to something.
Lazy could say his massive, excruciatingly painful shoulder injury was due to the grueling hours spent practicing netting fish for the promise of half a seat in the boat....and now, he gets nothing cause his seat has been bid out. 
I can see not only a new boat in Lazy's future but Dissability pay as well.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Good thinkin BH...you may be on to something.
> Lazy could say his massive, excruciatingly painful shoulder injury was due to the grueling hours spent practicing netting fish for the promise of half a seat in the boat....and now, he gets nothing cause his seat has been bid out.
> I can see not only a new boat in Lazy's future but Dissability pay as well.


Let me see if I have this straight (first time for everything) arrangements could be made where I own Tom's boat, he pilots me around to all his honey holes, while I set up front and catch all the fish? AND HE MAKES PAYMENTS TO ME EVERY WEEK? 

Let the good times roll. I suppose next you're going to tell me that he'll take the fish off the hook for me so my hands don't get that fishy smell?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Let me see if I have this straight (first time for everything) arrangements could be made where I own Tom's boat, he pilots me around to all his honey holes, while I set up front and catch all the fish? AND HE MAKES PAYMENTS TO ME EVERY WEEK?
> 
> Let the good times roll. I suppose next you're going to tell me that he'll take the fish off the hook for me so my hands don't get that fishy smell?


not only will he take the fish off for you he'll rebait your hook as needed. RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Let me see if I have this straight (first time for everything) arrangements could be made where I own Tom's boat, he pilots me around to all his honey holes, while I set up front and catch all the fish? AND HE MAKES PAYMENTS TO ME EVERY WEEK?
> 
> Let the good times roll. I suppose next you're going to tell me that he'll take the fish off the hook for me so my hands don't get that fishy smell?


All that...and a bag of chips!!!
But first, you must hook up and spend some time with bubba so he can fix ya up with the much needed 'tools' so you can get your legal degree. 
And FWIW, during your stay, he'll most likely feed ya some of them gourmet, Ramon noodle dishes that made him famous.
But I gotta tell ya up front, he's a stickler for cleanliness:


----------



## 1basshunter

lazy, Not only should he do what you Mentioned and fastwater,mentioned But I think he should also clean and cook your fish also clean the boat after your outing. Now about his fishing hotspots I don’t think they’re all that great!!! If you take when he took his grandkids out you could tell by their face how much fun they were having. To be clear about what I meant their favorite time on the boat was when he told them we were heading back to the boat ramp and heading home.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1

St cleaning fish..


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 279911
> St cleaning fish..


I can tell ya for a fact that ST can clean fish with the best of em.
Turn him loose with that electric fillet knife and he looks like this:








...only ST's mustache is much heavier.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I can tell ya for a fact that ST can clean fish with the best of em.
> Turn him loose with that electric fillet knife and he looks like this:
> View attachment 279919
> 
> ...only ST's mustache is much heavier.


He looks like Zippo the Great?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Quickiewawa - No problem with the cleanliness - I can comb my hair with a washcloth.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1, have you Gotten an attorney over this yet? I think you should sue for bare minimum pain and suffering, all therapy needed (and That could take a lifetime!!!) between you and lazy, Tom will have to get a second job just to pay for everything needed.
Ps i’m thinking that boat will be tied up in court for a lifetime  Unless lazy becomes a judge and he rules in favor of him and you


----------



## Burkcarp1

I got everything covered...


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I got everything covered...


Were you able to get that great attorney Tom, I hear him and judge lazyCan’t wait to get to court over this


----------



## Burkcarp1

I got some new blood..


----------



## Lazy 8

Tune in tomorrow to see if Lazy takes the bench and whether or not Tom pleads it drinks the fifth. Should be fun, you don't wanna miss it, and now a word from our sponsor....OGF!
Hey, seriously, when is OGF gonna start advertising on our thread and give us kick-backs?


----------



## ezbite

Lazy and fastwawa ready for court..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Some of you have just been disinherited


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well I made enough to play again


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Some of you have just been disinherited


We can sue you over that


----------



## sherman51

come on guys were getting some guys in the mega million thread started by lazy 8 to join a group of guys to buy more mega million tickets. its up to 1.6 billion, 900 million cash payment before taxes. saugeye tom will be accepting the money and buying the tickets. I asked if he has pay pal. if he does we can send the money to friends & family.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> aggressive enough for the 4Runner?? I think so...
> View attachment 279263


My new tires for my Ford Fiesta are on the way here as well...


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> come on guys were getting some guys in the mega million thread started by lazy 8 to join a group of guys to buy more mega million tickets. its up to 1.6 billion, 900 million cash payment before taxes. saugeye tom will be accepting the money and buying the tickets. I asked if he has pay pal. if he does we can send the money to friends & family.
> sherman


Shermie - I asked to be counted in. 
ST - by the look of those tires, why are you downsizing? Tired of getting single digit gas mileage?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie - I asked to be counted in.
> *ST - by the look of those tires, why are you downsizing? *Tired of getting single digit gas mileage?


Hmmm...I thought them seeds was s'pose to make your eyesight better? 

Gonna put em on this cause it'll be cool:


----------



## Lazy 8

Is that your new ride?
Also, my eyes aren't what they used to be. I never wore glasses until I was into my mid 40's.


----------



## scioto_alex

All right, I'm back to my civilian login so it's time to mis-use a global network of computers, again.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> My new tires for my Ford Fiesta are on the way here as well...
> View attachment 280027



You better DUCK...


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Is that your new ride?
> Also, my eyes aren't what they used to be. I never wore glasses until I was into my mid 40's.


Well...not yet.
But I'm gettin all my parts together to build me a super cool Ford Fiesta monster car.
Kinda like when guys buy all that biker
paraphernalia(boots,vest,du-rags,chain drive wallet etc)before actually gettin a scooter.
Have me a GM mtr on order too cause I know that ford mtr won't have enough hp to turn them big tires.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 280073
> 
> 
> 
> You better DUCK...


You da man spanky...
Peking duck for dinner!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> View attachment 280073
> 
> 
> 
> You better DUCK...


NICE!!! Did Rino retrieve them? Did you use 9mm or 45?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well...not yet.
> But I'm gettin all my parts together to build me a super cool Ford Fiesta monster car.
> Kinda like when guys buy all that biker
> paraphernalia(boots,vest,du-rags,chain drive wallet etc)before actually gettin a scooter.
> Have me a GM mtr on order too cause I know that ford mtr won't have enough hp to turn them big tires.


Yur a smart man going with a GM powerplant.
I'll never forget seeing this huge, I mean huge, black Ford pickup down in FL. That thing shines like a new penny. Down in the lower right corner of the tailgate, airbrushed, were the words, *Powered* *by* *GM*.


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> NICE!!! Did Rino retrieve them? Did you use 9mm or 45?


10mm Glock, that thing kills everything it hits, took em both with ONE shot..


----------



## 1basshunter

ezbite said:


> 10mm Glock, that thing kills everything it hits, took em both with ONE shot..


I like to 10 mm round I think it’s awesome but with a Glock The only way you will got them with that gun is they laugh to death


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> I like to 10 mm round I think it’s awesome but with a Glock The only way you will got them with that gun is they laugh to death


That’s why he’s holding them... because they laughed to death


----------



## ezbite

funny guys, funny guys.......


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> That’s why he’s holding them... because they laughed to death


I don't think those ducks were dead he was holding.
Think they were still laughing. 
If you notice, he's holding them by the necks choking them.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I don't think those ducks were dead he was holding.
> Think they were still laughing.
> If you notice, he's holding them by the necks choking them.


That’s better than choking the chicken


----------



## dugworm

A bit of snow overnight tonight I'm hearing.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

dugworm said:


> A bit of snow overnight tonight I'm hearing.


Yup...with all this wind, power is sure to go out around here tonight.
Been flashing on and off all day. Prolly go out about the time the Buckeyes come on.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Yup...with all this wind, power is sure to go out around here tonight.
> Been flashing on and off all day. Prolly go out about the time the Buckeyes come on.


The power can go out at my house I have a whole home generator I will not miss a beat on the game oh yeah


----------



## Lazy 8

We bought a 3600 watt one after going thru the ice storm/power outage around Christmas time for 3 days, when it was about 4 degrees out and also the wind derecho that knocked the power poles down in Columbus. We were without power for a few days on that one. Fortunately it wasn't 4 above.
Guess how many times we've NEEDED that generator since? 
Murphey's Law.


----------



## Lazy 8

Oh, bought a kerosene heater after the ice storm. Guess how many times I've needed that?


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> The power can go out at my house I have a whole home generator I will not miss a beat on the game oh yeah


Have a generator here in the garage as well wired to back feed into the house. Not a whole home generator but one sufficient enough to run most things. Need to get a bigger one though. Something capable of running the 220 well pump with everything else. 
What really bites is if the power flashes like it did about 15 mins ago, it takes the direct tv satelite a long time to reboot.


----------



## fastwater

fastwater said:


> Have a generator here in the garage as well wired to back feed into the house. Not a whole home generator but one sufficient enough to run most things. Need to get a bigger one though. Something capable of running the 220 well pump with everything else.
> What really bites is if the power flashes like it did about 15 mins ago, it takes the direct tv satelite a long time to reboot.


Well...don't ya know...as I was typing the above comment and just as I hit 'post reply' the power went out.
Just prepped everything and fired generator up. So now I get to wait for the direct tv to reboot to watch the game. Called the power company and they are experiencing high outage volume...may be awhile.


----------



## fastwater

Direct tv just rebooted...back in business.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Direct tv just rebooted...back in business.


Better you then me


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> My new tires for my Ford Fiesta are on the way here as well...
> View attachment 280027


can I have your old tires to build a huge sand box for all the stray cats around here?
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> can I have your old tires to build a huge sand box for all the stray cats around here?
> sherman


Fastwawa - R U in the boonies? R U waaaaay back up in the hollar? Oh, crap, wait, this is, FLAT LAND UP HERE!

Shermie yur a good man Charlie Brown. Just make sure you scoop dat poop!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> can I have your old tires to build a huge sand box for all the stray cats around here?
> sherman


You sure can uncle Sherm. And I'll bring ya up a couple yotes too.



Lazy 8 said:


> *Fastwawa - R U in the boonies? R U waaaaay back up in the hollar? Oh, crap, wait, this is, FLAT LAND UP https://www.wlwt.com/article/wild-deer-fight-caught-on-camera-in-blue-ash/23873411*
> 
> Shermie yur a good man Charlie Brown. Just make sure you scoop dat poop!


Well sir...I'm down around the 'Old Mans Cave' area if'n ya know where that is. I'm far enough out in the boonies that we get no cell reception here.


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> Oh, bought a kerosene heater after the ice storm. Guess how many times I've needed that?


kerosene heater+fumes=some of your replys


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> kerosene heater+fumes=some of your replys


Correction:
kerosene heater+fumes*+seeds=*some of his replys.


----------



## ezbite

you beat me too it..


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Correction:
> kerosene heater+fumes*+seeds=*some of his replys.


are you trying to say he partakes of his own seeds? that would explain a few things, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress

Heard this yesterday..........The largest taxi company in the world does not own any taxi's
The largest hotel company in the world does not own any hotels.
Saw it on The Henry Ford show on CBS in the morning. Today's new way of thinking by the smartest in the world.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Heard this yesterday..........The largest taxi company in the world does not own any taxi's
> The largest hotel company in the world does not own any hotels.
> Saw it on The Henry Ford show on CBS in the morning. Today's new way of thinking by the smartest in the world.


And some of the largest trucking companies are going to not owning...but leasing their trucks.
Just think...that taxi company not owning their vehicles, they don't have the enormous headache of doing all their own maintenance....or employ mechanics for the maintenance etc. How much of a savings is that?
Same with hotels. If I can lease your buildings for my hotels, why own my own?
That way I don't pay the property tax, upkeep etc. Nor do I have to employ the maintenance people.


----------



## polebender

fastwater said:


> Yup...with all this wind, power is sure to go out around here tonight.
> Been flashing on and off all day. Prolly go out about the time the Buckeyes come on.


I wish the power would’ve gone out at my house last night during the game!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

CONGRATS FASTWATA........10028 LIKES YOU HOSED ME IN RETIREMENT


----------



## fastwater

polebender said:


> I wish the power would’ve gone out at my house last night during the game!


Yep...got the generator fired up and got to watch from about mid part of the 2nd quarter on.
Hard to watch...but IMO, was gonna happen sooner or later this year. They've been on borrowed time.



Saugeye Tom said:


> CONGRATS FASTWATA........10028 LIKES YOU HOSED ME IN RETIREMENT


Hmmm...when us guys that are putting in the lottery hit it big, we'll all be retired. Either that...or me going back to work...that will even the playing field.

Hey, when we do hit that lottery, are you gonna sell lazy that half a seat in your boat?


----------



## ress

ress said:


> Heard this yesterday..........The largest taxi company in the world does not own any taxi's
> The largest hotel company in the world does not own any hotels.
> Saw it on The Henry Ford show on CBS in the morning. Today's new way of thinking by the smartest in the world.


Strange but true,,no leasing .


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Strange but true,,no leasing .


And it won't be long that the biggest store chains won't actually own any brick and mortar stores.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yep...got the generator fired up and got to watch from about mid part of the 2nd quarter on.
> Hard to watch...but IMO, was gonna happen sooner or later this year. They've been on borrowed time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...when us guys that are putting in the lottery hit it big, we'll all be retired. Either that...or me going back to work...that will even the playing field.
> 
> Hey, when we do hit that lottery, are you gonna sell lazy that half a seat in your boat?


LAZY...LOOK WHAT YOU GET


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> LAZY...LOOK WHAT YOU GET
> View attachment 280123


Wow...that looks like a really, really expensive seat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Wow...that looks like a really, really expensive seat.


probably cost him a mere 100k lmao


----------



## Saugeye Tom

VERY COMFORTABLE TOO


----------



## ress

ress said:


> Strange but true,,no leasing .


Largest taxi is UBER and the largest hotel is AirBnB. Crazy!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Yep...got the generator fired up and got to watch from about mid part of the 2nd quarter on.
> Hard to watch...but IMO, was gonna happen sooner or later this year. They've been on borrowed time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...when us guys that are putting in the lottery hit it big, we'll all be retired. Either that...or me going back to work...that will even the playing field.
> 
> Hey, when we do hit that lottery, are you gonna sell lazy that half a seat in your boat?


I own that seat. Lazy is going to have to go through me for that seat...


----------



## polebender

fastwater said:


> Yep...got the generator fired up and got to watch from about mid part of the 2nd quarter on.
> Hard to watch...but IMO, was gonna happen sooner or later this year. They've been on borrowed time.
> 
> I didn’t expect them to go undefeated this year. The defense has been suspect all year. But I also didn’t expect them to lose to a team like Purdue, let alone get blown out by a team like Purdue. Really no excuse for it! IMO


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Hey y'all, wouldn't it be saweet if we reserved the "300" spot for Tom to announce we hit the jackpot? The Mother Lode?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey y'all, wouldn't it be saweet if we reserved the "300" spot for Tom to announce we hit the jackpot? The Mother Lode?


Do they allow chickens at that "300" spot?
Sure would like to bring ole Roho along for the party.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey y'all, wouldn't it be saweet if we reserved the "300" spot for Tom to announce we hit the jackpot? The Mother Lode?


"SCRATCH" this idea, Roho got the Numero 3 Hundo El Spoto.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> LAZY...LOOK WHAT YOU GET
> View attachment 280123


Tom 100K is too cheap for a seat like that. I'll give you 250K .


----------



## 1basshunter

ress, I got us some tickets for the mega millions If we win are we let the other guys in on it


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 280141


They can get them from Lazy


----------



## PromiseKeeper

fastwater said:


> And some of the largest trucking companies are going to not owning...but leasing their trucks.
> Just think...that taxi company not owning their vehicles, they don't have the enormous headache of doing all their own maintenance....or employ mechanics for the maintenance etc. How much of a savings is that?
> Same with hotels. If I can lease your buildings for my hotels, why own my own?
> That way I don't pay the property tax, upkeep etc. Nor do I have to employ the maintenance people.


Years ago, I worked for a family owned business that did things the old fashioned way. They were fair with customers and treated their employees well. I loved working there.They bought equipment as they could afford it. They had solid relationships with their suppliers and the bank. It was one of those places that attracted quality people. The owner wanted to retire and sold the business. The new owner told me his goal was to be retired in Florida within 7 years. I knew something smelled like skunk. He rented the building from the previous owner. Sold the trucks and leased new ones. Put in new equipment in the plant on borrowed money. Next, he started to pay his bills very slowly if at all. As one supplier cut him off, he went to another, all the while putting all the money from sales in his pocket. Long story, made short, there was nothing to take when the bank came after him. He owned nothing. Last I knew, he was living in Florida and of course the company is long gone. Those kind of "business" men leave a sour taste in my mouth. Lots of good people paid the price of one person's greed and dishonesty.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom 100K is too cheap for a seat like that. I'll give you 250K .


Refer to post 5977...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Almost 6000 posts, boy the 1000 went quickly


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Hmmm...when us guys that are putting in the lottery hit it big, we'll all be retired. Either that...or me going back to work...that will even the playing field.

Hey, when we do hit that lottery, are you gonna sell lazy that half a seat in your boat?[/QUOTE]

yes I plan on retiring after we hit the lottery. or maybe i'll be going back to work fishing the world 10 1/2 months a year. then take 6 weeks vacation to hunt.



PromiseKeeper said:


> Years ago, I worked for a family owned business that did things the old fashioned way. They were fair with customers and treated their employees well. I loved working there.They bought equipment as they could afford it. They had solid relationships with their suppliers and the bank. It was one of those places that attracted quality people. The owner wanted to retire and sold the business. The new owner told me his goal was to be retired in Florida within 7 years. I knew something smelled like skunk. He rented the building from the previous owner. Sold the trucks and leased new ones. Put in new equipment in the plant on borrowed money. Next, he started to pay his bills very slowly if at all. As one supplier cut him off, he went to another, all the while putting all the money from sales in his pocket. Long story, made short, there was nothing to take when the bank came after him. He owned nothing. Last I knew, he was living in Florida and of course the company is long gone. Those kind of "business" men leave a sour taste in my mouth. Lots of good people paid the price of one person's greed and dishonesty.


this kinda happened to us at the place I worked. it filed bankruptcy and a guy bought it for pennies on the dollar. he got all kinds of tax breaks. then he rap#d the company he didnt replace anything that wasnt repairable. he sold all the wire in stock and made it a made to order plant. he dragged every dime he could get then he filed bankruptcy and closed the plant.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Nice BC. But where's the cup holder and what's the hook for? Keys?  Keys to the THRONE?


----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> ress, I got us some tickets for the mega millions If we win are we let the other guys in on it


SHHH...I won't tell


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> SHHH...I won't tell


Me neither.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Me neither.


Ok you’re in it but don’t tell


----------



## G.lock

Ok, the free for all is on for post 6000.... GO!


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> Ok, the free for all is on for post 6000.... GO!


It’s Mine


----------



## 1basshunter

Not


----------



## 1basshunter

Giving


----------



## G.lock

Me me me
Buggers! One too late


----------



## 1basshunter

To


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

I win


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Ok you’re in it but don’t tell


Tell what?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Tell what?


I don’t know


----------



## Saugeye Tom

you guys HOSED unkie Sherm


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> you guys HOSED unkie Sherm


Yes I did but he told me to do it!!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I win


Mine says uncle Sherm got #6000.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Giving


yep i'll give you this one even if you did fudge just a little.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mine says uncle Sherm got #6000.


Hold your tickets, bass hunter may have yelled BINGO prematurely.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hold your tickets, bass hunter may have yelled BINGO prematurely.


basshunters been cryin wolf tryin to put the shaft to poor ole uncle Sherm way too long about gettin them posts.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Reminds me of someone.... not going to mention any names..


----------



## scioto_alex

Laugh-In Looks At the News:

Now it's time for our Spiro Agnew Update. As they say, no new is good news, so we will not present our Spiro Agnew Update.

News of the Future, 20 years from now: Los Angeles, 1988 - racial discrimination ended when the smog became so thick that it was impossible to tell anyone's skin color.


----------



## scioto_alex

John Wayne: Someone told me to shoot first and ask questions later. I wanted to ask him why, but I had to shoot him first.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1

We need to buy one of these then we can all go fishing..with comfy seats. Not just me.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Put a grill on it and convert some of those seats into coolers...good times!!!

Don.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Elite 6...numbers on the other thread....hell I'll put em here too







we won 2 bucks....i added 4...3 is a good number


----------



## Lazy 8

https://goo.gl/images/9yFGtW


----------



## scioto_alex

How about a grill between captain's chairs so you could swivel around?

Seriously though - Is there any law regarding having a fire on a watercraft? Can you run a hibachi on a pontoon boat or in a rowboat?

It has been one of my longtime fantasies to host a party on some big pond, where I run a grill on a boat and the guests paddle up in canoes or whatever, to get food. Yesterday I was at Prairie Oaks and those ponds would have been perfect.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I was in Indiana this past summer visiting a BIL...and one day we spent on lake monroe in what they call out there"party cove" very cool and just an absolute good time out there. I saw boats with grills and bars...boats big enough like in picture #2 that they were playing cornhole on top! As the morning and afternoon went on...more and more boats of all sizes filled the cove and were tying off on each other...the music was counrty... mostly and all in sync with each other. At one point I counted over 150 boats and couldn't see around the back cove corner. This is an everyday thing out there!

Don.


----------



## scioto_alex

I've been there, but we were camping in Hardin Ridge. There was constant boat motor noise.

Derail - that campground had these sweet tent pads, pea gravel framed in treated lumber. Level and dry and clean.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I win


What did you win?


----------



## Snakecharmer

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I was in Indiana this past summer visiting a BIL...and one day we spent on lake monroe in what they call out there"party cove" very cool and just an absolute good time out there. I saw boats with grills and bars...boats big enough like in picture #2 that they were playing cornhole on top! As the morning and afternoon went on...more and more boats of all sizes filled the cove and were tying off on each other...the music was counrty... mostly and all in sync with each other. At one point I counted over 150 boats and couldn't see around the back cove corner. This is an everyday thing out there!
> 
> Don.


How was the fishing?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 280525


Are you Jethro Bodine's brother? Sounds like something he'd say.
Next you're gonna show us some ciphering.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> What did you win?


So far it looks like I won a bunch of crap from the other guys LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thx guys..got all the money except 1 today...sure it'll be here tomorrow...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I may ave to reinvest some Saturday


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I may ave to reinvest some Saturday


If'in so, let me know what I owe.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thx guys..got all the money except 1 today...sure it'll be here tomorrow...


Hope you got mine! Shoulda been there by now...sent it out Monday.



Lazy 8 said:


> If'in so, let me know what I owe.


Same here!
What's the purse for Sat?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hope you got mine! Shoulda been there by now...sent it out Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!
> What's the purse for Sat?


750 mil...Sherms is a day behind he lives WAY over in muncie.....I got all OF Fastwaters info lets get 200 tickets MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> If'in so, let me know what I owe.


15 numbers....30 bucks? Ill get em any way


----------



## ress

Trick or treat here tonight. My pumpkin skills!























Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Decoy hound

Where is Sherm? I have a couple reels for him but need to know where to ship them? I was thinking of just shipping them to Muncie with the name Sherm on the box, I’m sure everyone in town knows him!


----------



## hardwaterfan

Lazy 8 said:


> I was going to ask a question about how far you guys go between oil changes on synthetic , but since I seem to derail everybodies topics, feel free to derail mine and talk about anything and everything you wish. Nothing is off limits. Well, let's keep it clean.
> Here's your chance, let the derailing begin.......


Salad....salad...the ultimate....the pinnacle of male failure....I went hunting. ...then I went fishing.....i didnt catch or kill anything...we will eat these leaves I gathered, a mixture of spinach and mesclun...they couldn't fight back, I slaughtered them...they were sitting ducks in there stainless steel trays....I gathered them up, put some red onions, banana peppers, and some crumbled hard boiled egg on them that I found in a bird's nest at Giant Eagle....it will be trying but we will survive...the struggle is real...ahh...and lest not we forget....never forget....to grab a few packets of Italian dressing..


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 280525





Saugeye Tom said:


> 15 numbers....30 bucks? Ill get em any way


you can count me in. just let me know how much I owe you. maybe get the elite 6 to go 10.00 each and get 30 tickets. just let us know. I could still fish 10 1/2 months and hunt the other 6 weeks. 

I mailed the money on Monday. it should have it by now. let me know if you don't get it and i'll stop payment and send it again.



Decoy hound said:


> Where is Sherm? I have a couple reels for him but need to know where to ship them? I was thinking of just shipping them to Muncie with the name Sherm on the box, I’m sure everyone in town knows him!


if you are serious about sending me reels let me know. and i'll pm you my address. there are 3 people in muncie with the same name as mine.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

NFL Refs...............


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## sherman51

Decoy hound said:


> Where is Sherm? I have a couple reels for him but need to know where to ship them? I was thinking of just shipping them to Muncie with the name Sherm on the box, I’m sure everyone in town knows him!


I pm'ed decoy hound my address. and I sure want to thank him for thinking of me. the 2 reels will help replace the ones that was stolen out of my pole barn. like an idiot I just looked around and turned in to my insurance co what I noticed was missing. later I found I had a lot more stuff stolen that wasnt turned in. I didnt even notice my wire feed welder was missing until a few days ago when my son and I was in the back of the pole barn looking at some 12v coolers I had bought for worms when we go to erie. but all that stuff is on me. its my own fault I settled with the ins co before I did a good look around. thanks again decoy hound your a great guy.
sherman


----------



## Decoy hound

Hey Sherman, I’ll get the reels shipped today and take a few pictures of the seat to see if it’s what your looking for.


----------



## Lazy 8

Decoy hound said:


> Hey Sherman, I’ll get the reels shipped today and take a few pictures of the seat to see if it’s what your looking for.


DH - you're a good person...I love this place.
Tom - you're a good person...I love this place. (what do I owe)
Shermie - you're a good person...3 UNCLE SHERMIE'S IN MUNCIE? WERE Y'ALL BORN IN WV?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> DH - you're a good person...I love this place.
> Tom - you're a good person...I love this place. (what do I owe)
> Shermie - you're a good person...3 UNCLE SHERMIE'S IN MUNCIE? WERE Y'ALL BORN IN WV?


I was born in a little place called Jamestown tn. it has had 2 red light for as long as I can remember. the courthouse sets in the middle of town and the 2 red lights are on two of the corners on highway 127. I grew up in the boonies about 10 miles from town. I was 14 when we left there and came to muncie.
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I wonder if they called Uncle Sherm "Otis" in those days?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you can count me in. just let me know how much I owe you. maybe get the elite 6 to go 10.00 each and get 30 tickets. just let us know. I could still fish 10 1/2 months and hunt the other 6 weeks.
> 
> I mailed the money on Monday. it should have it by now. let me know if you don't get it and i'll stop payment and send it again.
> 
> 
> 
> if you are serious about sending me reels let me know. and i'll pm you my address. there are 3 people in muncie with the same name as mine.
> sherman


It will get here today Sherm....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## hardwaterfan

Ra. God of Gods. Carries the sun in a basket on his head....there's a snake there too...not sure about the snake....Ra....it's no question, no wonder, why the Egyptians worshipped the sun....absolutely no question....I personally worship it, in my own way....worship...there is nothing i would rather feel than sun on my skin....I don't beleive any human truly knows who God is (1,000 times with respect) , but I love Ra...the idea of a "sun god"...it's delicious, it can't be overlooked...

How's that for a derail.


----------



## fastwater

hardwaterfan said:


> Ra. God of Gods. Carries the sun in a basket on his head....there's a snake there too...not sure about the snake....Ra....it's no question, no wonder, why the Egyptians worshipped the sun....absolutely no question....I personally worship it, in my own way....worship...there is nothing i would rather feel than sun on my skin....I don't beleive any human truly knows who God is (1,000 times with respect) , but I love Ra...the idea of a "sun god"...it's delicious, it can't be overlooked...
> 
> How's that for a derail.


Hmmm...are you still 'partying on' hwf?


----------



## Lazy 8

hardwaterfan said:


> Ra. God of Gods. Carries the sun in a basket on his head....there's a snake there too...not sure about the snake....Ra....it's no question, no wonder, why the Egyptians worshipped the sun....absolutely no question....I personally worship it, in my own way....worship...there is nothing i would rather feel than sun on my skin....I don't beleive any human truly knows who God is (1,000 times with respect) , but I love Ra...the idea of a "sun god"...it's delicious, it can't be overlooked...
> 
> How's that for a derail.


Me doth think you're working on an expired batch of seeds.


----------



## G.lock

I see Tom just bought a canoe!
I'll bet he's going to tow it behind his new boat and have a place for Lazy to fish.
That way he can just turn the tow rope lose if Lazy gets too frisky.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G.lock said:


> I see Tom just bought a canoe!
> I'll bet he's going to tow it behind his new boat and have a place for Lazy to fish.
> That way he can just turn the tow rope lose if Lazy gets too frisky.


Who is this?......canoe
...what canoe


----------



## scioto_alex

George Carlin has a routine about worshipping the sun.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> It will get here today Sherm....


please let me know when you get it. I know it has to go to the sorting place in indy then if it goes straight to ohio it still goes to a sorting place then it goes to your local post office. but it shouldn't take a week to get to you.

how much do I owe on the power ball tickets?
sherman


----------



## G.lock

Hey Sherm, never underestimate the post office. I had a electric bill arrive the day after it's due date.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> please let me know when you get it. I know it has to go to the sorting place in indy then if it goes straight to ohio it still goes to a sorting place then it goes to your local post office. but it shouldn't take a week to get to you.
> 
> how much do I owe on the power ball tickets?
> sherman


Nothing...I got us 10 more today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The elite 6 will be taken care of


----------



## ezbite

I need some seeds....


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> I need some seeds....


JUST SAY NO...EZ!!!
It is not good mojo to be in big bear country under the influence of Lazy's seeds:


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> I was born in a little place called Jamestown tn. it has had 2 red light for as long as I can remember. the courthouse sets in the middle of town and the 2 red lights are on two of the corners on highway 127. I grew up in the boonies about 10 miles from town. I was 14 when we left there and came to muncie.
> sherman


Isn’t that where the men are boys and the sheep are nervous??


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Isn’t that where the men are boys and the sheep are nervous??


Easy does it BC1!
We have a few on here that are very fond of sheep.


----------



## Snakecharmer

On a side note, anybody ever use one of those concrete leveling companies? I need to raise up a slab of my side walk so that it isn't such a high step to my stoop.. I'm hoping they can inject something underneath the sidewalk and raise it up.


----------



## ress

I've heard it works.


----------



## Workingman

I work for a home builder and we use A1 concrete leveling when a driveway or patio slab cracks and becomes uneven. Its always worked well. Don't know about raising steps though
How much do you need to gain? Maybe just install a ramp over them if you're having trouble making the step?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Workingman said:


> I work for a home builder and we use A1 concrete leveling when a driveway or patio slab cracks and becomes uneven. Its always worked well. Don't know about raising steps though
> How much do you need to gain? Maybe just install a ramp over them if you're having trouble making the step?


I'm thinking about 2 or maybe 3 inches....The sidewalk is solid with no cracks, but is seems like its settling a bit near the stoop. The house is 20 yrs old and they put in the sidewalk the spring after we moved in, as they ran out of time before the show flew. It always was a little bit lower than I thought was right but it seems like it settled another inch or so this year.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> JUST SAY NO...EZ!!!
> It is not good mojo to be in big bear country under the influence of Lazy's seeds:


Booga-Booga. EZ, you'll be ok, just take a little picnic basket for ol Yogi.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> The elite 6 will be taken care of


Thanks Dad, I feel privileged and indebted at the same time!


----------



## Lazy 8

Boys, boys, boys, just had some brown beans and cornbread. I feel like the ol Thanksgiving gobbler right now.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Boys, boys, boys, just had some brown beans and cornbread. I feel like the ol Thanksgiving gobbler right now.


----------



## Decoy hound

I found where Sherman’s from!


----------



## Burkcarp1

My brother lives 5 miles from there.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Decoy hound said:


> I found where Sherman’s from!
> View attachment 280747


Nice find!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> View attachment 280739


Hey Fastwawa, is this Roho's buddy?
BTW , cornbread wuz gud.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is this?......canoe
> ...what canoe










buckeye coastie will pick it up for us in a week or 3


----------



## sherman51

Decoy hound said:


> I found where Sherman’s from!
> View attachment 280747


you just let my secret out of the bag, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ezbite

Well it was a tuff party, but we SMASHED it!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Nothing...I got us 10 more today
> View attachment 280655


well boyz no luck.....I tried


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> well boyz no luck.....I tried


Dang it. I was hoping you went to either Iowa or New York to buy those tickets.
Well, heck, on the bright side, we have each other. 
Thanks for trying brother.


----------



## ress

WTH is the Get Smashed thing?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang it. I was hoping you went to either Iowa or New York to buy those tickets.
> Well, heck, on the bright side, we have each other.
> Thanks for trying brother.


babe i got you babe,,LOL


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> well boyz no luck.....I tried


im in the same boat as you. I didnt hit but 2 numbers on one ticket. and I don't think that wins anything. but like lazy said we all have each other. when it gets over 100,000,000.00 i'll start playing again. I don't waste my money on 40 or 50 million, LOL. but play 5 tickets with power play when it gets large enough for me to retire from being poor. I want to be able to fish anytime any place I want. I would love to go to places like Alaska, Louisiana, cabo san lucas mexico, the dry tortugas the Bahamas and many more places
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> View attachment 280787
> View attachment 280785
> Well it was a tuff party, but we SMASHED it!!


Looks like you accomplished your goal!


----------



## G.lock

Can't let his go 24 hours without a post, WAKE UP!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Everyone must be sleeping in this morning with the rain? This rain is depressing and a lot more coming this week


----------



## Zanderis

Burkcarp1 said:


> Everyone must be sleeping in this morning with the rain? This rain is depressing and a lot more coming this week


----------



## sherman51

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 280941


seems to me like we've had a lot more rain days than good days.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## spikeg79

They should change the name of America's Funniest Home Videos to Stupidest People in America Videos. My god last night's episode was full of morons.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm lets wait 1 more day...not here today


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy How’s you’re shoulder coming along? Still have pain?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm lets wait 1 more day...not here today


I think he used a passenger pigeon...


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Lazy How’s you’re shoulder coming along? Still have pain?


Thanks for asking BC. It comes and goes. Right now I have pain 1/2 between my shoulder and elbow? It's weird. But then again...so am I. Eh @FOSR?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 280963


*LMAO!!!*


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm lets wait 1 more day...not here today


man I sure hate its taking so long. we've been having our mail stolen. but just stuff we've ordered but this would be the 1st time that out going mail might have been stolen. it was really bad for a while. but nothing has been stolen for a few months. then again the post office might have just lost it. I will get a postal money order this time around. I know its only 10 bucks but it bothers me that mine is the one that hasn't shown up yet.

do you have pay pal? I could friend you 10 bucks and it wouldn't cost us anything. if you want to go that route pm me your account info.



Snakecharmer said:


> I think he used a passenger pigeon...


you might think I sent it by turtle or snail express, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you *might think I sent it by turtle* or snail express, LOL.
> sherman


Sherm...I told you not to send that check by way of the illusive white snapper.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> man I sure hate its taking so long. we've been having our mail stolen. but just stuff we've ordered but this would be the 1st time that out going mail might have been stolen. it was really bad for a while. but nothing has been stolen for a few months. then again the post office might have just lost it. I will get a postal money order this time around. I know its only 10 bucks but it bothers me that mine is the one that hasn't shown up yet.
> 
> do you have pay pal? I could friend you 10 bucks and it wouldn't cost us anything. if you want to go that route pm me your account info.
> 
> 
> 
> you might think I sent it by turtle or snail express, LOL.
> sherman


 no pay pal. I'll let you if it comes in tonight


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> no pay pal. I'll let you if it comes in tonight


i'll give it till thurs and if it hasn't arrived by then i'll send it to you again. if I was going to rip somebody off it would be for a lot more than 10 bucks, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i'll give it till thurs and if it hasn't arrived by then i'll send it to you again. if I was going to rip somebody off it would be for a lot more than 10 bucks, LOL.
> sherman


Its that 'white snapper' you pinned it on the back of uncle Sherm.
We gotta find that lil white snapper fellar!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> i'll give it till thurs and if it hasn't arrived by then i'll send it to you again. if I was going to rip somebody off it would be for a lot more than 10 bucks, LOL.
> sherman


unkie i KNOW THAT lmao


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 281025


At least that guy knows how Important it is too check his oil


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman,we can set you up A go fund me page to pay your debt to Tom


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 281025


No Way


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman,we can set you up A go fund me page to pay your debt to Tom


you set it up and add all the stuff I lost when my pole barn was broken into. i'll split what I get over the 2400.00 i'm out.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you set it up and add all the stuff I lost when my pole barn was broken into. i'll split what I get over the 2400.00 i'm out.
> sherman


I’m on it!!!!! All Excess money we would make I think should go to tom For any future endeavors that might come up


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I’m on it!!!!! All Excess money we would make I think should go to tom For any future endeavors that might come up


LMAO where do I Donate to unkie sherm!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 281025


yup. his has a bend in it won;t reach.........muhahahaha


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> LMAO where do I Donate to unkie sherm!!!


All the money will go to lazy, and he can Disburse it out properly but you must pay $10 that will cover the money for starting up Shermans, go fund me for you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I’m on it!!!!! All Excess money we would make I think should go to tom For any future endeavors that might come up


----------



## Snakecharmer

In the spirit of Halloween, who was Choo Choo Charlie?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> In the spirit of Halloween, who was Choo Choo Charlie?


A engineer


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> A engineer


Close, more specific...........I couldn't stand the product associated with him...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Close, more specific...........I couldn't stand the product associated with him...


some kind of candy....it was red or pink and white i think


----------



## Saugeye Tom

licorice!!! It was nasty


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> some kind of candy....it was red or pink and white i think


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Nasty papaw nasty


----------



## 1basshunter

I Found Sherman’s mail It is on the way you can stop worrying Tom


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 281111
> I Found Sherman’s mail It is on the way you can stop worrying Tom


but is he still in Indiana or has he crossed into ohio? I wasnt thinking when I mailed it by turtle express. he may end up as turtle soup. or somebody from ogf that doesn't know he's carrying mail might capture him, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> but is he still in Indiana or has he crossed into ohio? I wasnt thinking when I mailed it by turtle express. he may end up as turtle soup. or somebody from ogf that doesn't know he's carrying mail might capture him, LOL.
> sherman


Uncle Sherm...contacted cousin Guido to do an investigation on what happened to ST's check you sent. Seems the white snapper you attached check to was going too fast around a corner and had a slight mishap:


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...contacted cousin Guido to do an investigation on what happened to ST's check you sent. Seems the white snapper you attached check to was going too fast around a corner and had a slight mishap:


wish now i'd used the carrier pigeon. that turtle will never get there at that speed.

I'm going to send him another check if it doesn't get there by tomorrow. then if it shows up he can just tear it up.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

You should have hired Martha:
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/vide...n-channel/martha-last-known-passenger-pigeon/

Had the same happen to me 3-4 yrs ago. Used to collect knives and would occasionally get them off the net. Since I refuse to do any banking online, I always got ahold of the people directly and made arrangements to send money orders which I would purchase and mail directly from our little local Post office. One instance the money order was apparently lost in the mail. After a period of time, Post office put a tracer on it. Apparently it had never been cashed so I was refunded my $ minus the tracer fee.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You should have hired Martha:
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/vide...n-channel/martha-last-known-passenger-pigeon/
> 
> Had the same happen to me 3-4 yrs ago. Used to collect knives and would occasionally get them off the net. Since I refuse to do any banking online, I always got ahold of the people directly and made arrangements to send money orders which I would purchase and mail directly from our little local Post office. One instance the money order was apparently lost in the mail. After a period of time, Post office put a tracer on it. Apparently it had never been cashed so I was refunded my $ minus the tracer fee.


I would think if they lost it they should have been responsible for any fees. but then they make the rules.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

That's what I thought too...I was wrong.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You should have hired Martha:
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/vide...n-channel/martha-last-known-passenger-pigeon/
> 
> Had the same happen to me 3-4 yrs ago. Used to collect knives and would occasionally get them off the net. Since I refuse to do any banking online, I always got ahold of the people directly and made arrangements to send money orders which I would purchase and mail directly from our little local Post office. One instance the money order was apparently lost in the mail. After a period of time, Post office put a tracer on it. Apparently it had never been cashed so I was refunded my $ minus the tracer fee.


Did I hear something about knives?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> All the money will go to lazy, and he can Disburse it out properly but you must pay $10 that will cover the money for starting up Shermans, go fund me for you


1BH....I like the way you think.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 281111
> I Found Sherman’s mail It is on the way you can stop worrying Tom


LOL THATS A FEE MALE NEVER WORRIED


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Workingman

At least they spelled ceiling correctly!


----------



## HappySnag

Snakecharmer said:


> On a side note, anybody ever use one of those concrete leveling companies? I need to raise up a slab of my side walk so that it isn't such a high step to my stoop.. I'm hoping they can inject something underneath the sidewalk and raise it up.


get yourself deck tiles 16"x16",morter and bricks.
rise that with briks and morter and finish with tiles,extend with 1 tile or 2.
or you can rise that with plastic bords for deck 2"x 6".


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 281155


Boy...who in their right mine wouldn't write the date there instead of 'the ceiling'? 
Here's a pic of the one I installed and I surely wrote the date on it:


----------



## Lazy 8

HappySnag said:


> get yourself deck tiles 16"x16",morter and bricks.
> rise that with briks and morter and finish with tiles,extend with 1 tile or 2.
> or you can rise that with plastic bords for deck 2"x 6".


HS - got any pics of this procedure?


----------



## HappySnag

Lazy 8 said:


> HS - got any pics of this procedure?


basic masonry work.
you can google that,bulding deck with 16" x 16" tiles,and building deck with plastic bords 2" x 6".
it will give you idea how to do that.
everything is on youtube


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Boy...who in their right mine wouldn't write the date there instead of 'the ceiling'?
> Here's a pic of the one I installed and I surely wrote the date on it:
> View attachment 281163


I really like the ceiling fan idea. the guy that thought it up must be a real engineer that went to school part time through the 6th grade. thats when the school gave up on him. they gave him a permanent suspension from school.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I really like the ceiling fan idea. the guy that thought it up must be a real engineer that went to school part time through the 6th grade. thats when the school gave up on him. they gave him a permanent suspension from school.
> sherman


Think that happened to my uncle...BTW are you the Sherman with Mr Peabody and the way back machine?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I really like the ceiling fan idea. the guy that thought it up must be a real engineer that went to school part time through the 6th grade. thats when the school gave up on him. they gave him a permanent suspension from school.
> sherman


Hey NOW!!!
I have you know that along with that ingenious ceiling fan installation, I have engineered and built many a boat as well. If you go back in this thread, you'll see that one was even shanghia'd by lil Kimmie over there in Commie land. Not wanting to get into politics but I think lil Kimmie even took Pres. Trump a ride in it when 'the Trumpster' visited there. Kimmie probably bragged and lied saying he built it.
And then there's the very secretive Marine glue I developed and have a patent on. It's doing great...have sold 5 tubes in the last two months.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Think that happened to my uncle...BTW are you the Sherman with Mr Peabody and the way back machine?


no i'm not that one or i'd go back and make some great investments where i'd be richer than buffett.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm When are you headed to Florida to do some ice fishing this year??


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 281189


----------



## polebender

sherman51 said:


> no i'm not that one or i'd go back and make some great investments where i'd be richer than buffett.
> sherman


Yeah, I always wanted to be like Jimmy Buffet too!


----------



## fastwater

polebender said:


> Yeah, I always wanted to be like Jimmy Buffet too!


Uncle Sherm really is...don't let him fool ya.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I was just pondering,,, the elite 6 and a few others need to get together for lunch at a central location....any takers????


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> I was just pondering,,, the elite 6 and a few others need to get together for lunch at a central location....any takers????


I would be up for it if that’s ok with everyone


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I would be up for it if that’s ok with everyone


No not with him....LOL......Just kidding...If you guys want to come up North and hit the "Holy Mackerel" garage sale the 1st full weekend in April and hit a pub for some eats it would be fun.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody into metal detecting? Here is a beast of a shovel....Great for gardening in tough soil.....Ohio Made!


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sherm When are you headed to Florida to do some ice fishing this year??


don't know if i'll be going this yr. the sister and brother n law I stayed with down there moved to tenn. I still have a nephew down there I could stay with but he lives like a pig. but if I go it'll be the middle of jan.

I have a niece that lives on the east coast. if she will have my brother n law and me I might go do some fishing there. I sent her a message on face book and asked if the fishing was good there in jan or feb. and asked about staying there for 2 or 3 weeks. but I haven't got an answer back yet. I told her to make sure it was ok with her man.



Saugeye Tom said:


> I was just pondering,,, the elite 6 and a few others need to get together for lunch at a central location....any takers????


you know I would be up for it as long as its not to far away from me.

if you don't get this next check maybe I will just hand deliver the 10 spot, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 0utwest

Sherman any idea when your making the central basin trip to Geneva next year ? Want to make sure im around so we can fish a couple days together . Just asking because we are making plans to go back to thousand islands and now that im retired im filling out my work week schedule ! Thanks mike


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, I just got the team of white snapping turtles for you and your wife they are going to take you to Florida for your ice fishing trip it should be a fairly quick ride no longer than three years


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody into metal detecting? Here is a beast of a shovel....Great for gardening in tough soil.....Ohio Made!
> 
> View attachment 281247


I do have a metal detector and that looks like the Mother of all Metal Detectors shovel! Wonder if it weighs a small ton?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, I just got the team of white snapping turtles for you and your wife they are going to take you to Florida for your ice fishing trip it should be a fairly quick ride no longer than three years


in the yr 2525 i'll be fishing if were still here.

on a side note decoy hound sent me 2 nice daiwa sg17lca reels in great shape to replace the 2 that was stolen from my pole barn. everybody needs to give him a big kudos for being such a great guy. come on now lets all give him a big kudo.

I'm still out 6 okuma convector 20's with 2 9' rods that I used for local trolling. I'm out 2 shimano syncopate 2500 reels on eagle claw featherlight rods. I'm out 4 more of the china 6000 baitfeeder reels. I was out 8 of them but replaced 4. I was out 1 daiwa sg17lc3b reels but replaced it off ebay for 80.00. I replaced about 120 of the 220 to 250 spoons that was taken. I replaced the 2 spoon boxes that all my spoons was in. thats about all of the fishing stuff they got. I replaced the generator that was taken. the winch that was taken was replaced with a spare I had gotten a good buy on ebay a while back. I guess they just missed it. my almost new wire feed welder might not get replaced. it had only been used about 4 times.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I do have a metal detector and that looks like the Mother of all Metal Detectors shovel! Wonder if it weighs a small ton?


They have a hand version plus lengths from 18-40 inches. I am going to buy one for my son-in-law for Christmas if he doesn't have one. They look pretty indestructible.


----------



## scioto_alex

OK guys have a laugh at my expense.

Sunday, at work, I passed out and fell. No one knows why, just out like a light. I woke up with a bunch of co-workers and EMS guys standing around me. Off to the emergency room.

They took vital signs, etc. They gave me head and neck x-rays, even a brain scan. Everything came up clean. Tests like what year is it? Who is the President? Follow my finger. And simple arithmetic problems.

I was hoping to get out of there but no, then came the dreaded words We're going to admit you.

Since I was marked as a fall risk, they put me in a bed equipped with an alarm that went off if I tried to get out of bed. I could not leave that bed for four days. That got really old.

They stuck heart monitor leads on my chest. Later it was up to me to pull them off, which was the classic yank the band-aid quickly. They left rings of adhesive which I'll probably have to remove with goo gone or something, and some of them pulled out my hair so I have these little bald spots now. All these sensor leads went to a box which resembled one of those DUI ignition interlocks.

Did I go four days without taking a whizz? No, they give you a bottle the size of a quart milk bottle, but with a wider mouth. You roll over on your side, stick yourself into the bottle, and against all instincts whizz while laying in bed. 

The needles. "OK you're going to feel a little stick..." There was an IV drip connection that was in my right arm and taped down the whole time I was there. Antibiotic injections and blood draws all over my left forearm.

They put something on my left arm and an alarm would sound if I bent my elbow. There was an alarm if I moved the wrong way in bed. There was an alarm when the IV bottle ran low. Nurse call button.

Taking vital signs. They put a blood pressure cuff on your arm, attached to a machine that inflates it to the point of discomfort, releases, then does it again. They put some kind of clip on your finger to measure your pulse, and stick a thermometer in your mouth. This routine repeats every 15 minutes or so.

As for the hospital food. The less said, the better.

By Wednesday, I was counting the hours until I could get out. They said "We're going to get you out today." Much to my surprise, my boss came to visit. We chatted a bit, and I had him check my pants for my wallet and keys. Both were there, but the pants had been sitting wet (?) in a bag, and they were skanky. He went home for lunch, and came back with a change of clothes (he's about my size.). We talked for a while about a lot of things, then he left.

They took my vital signs again, came back and said We want to keep you for another day. I said Oh no, I've got to get home! They replied, Well you can choose to leave, you're an adult.

*I CAN?* So I did, "against medical advice." I put on the pants my boss gave me and packed my wet ones, traded my little hospital booties for my actual boots, and tried to get out of bed. I staggered like a drunk and basically had to re-learn how to walk. They wheeled me to the Broad Street entrance,and I was on my own.

So there I was, staggering and weaving along Broad Street (the sidewalk, fool) carrying a bag of clothes and with hair that hadn't been combed in four days. Needle tracks up both arms. I got to a crosswalk, survived crossing the street, and got to a bus stop. I rode a few blocks to get close to work, then walked to my van and drove home.

I walked in the door, unexpected. Linda and her sons looked at me like I had risen from the grave. They had been wondering what they were going to do without me.

It was so nice to sleep in my own bed. Pee in a toilet like a free man. Cook my own food, that tastes like food.

I wonder what the bill will be like.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> OK guys have a laugh at my expense.
> 
> Sunday, at work, I passed out and fell. No one knows why, just out like a light. I woke up with a bunch of co-workers and EMS guys standing around me. Off to the emergency room.
> 
> They took vital signs, etc. They gave me head and neck x-rays, even a brain scan. Everything came up clean. Tests like what year is it? Who is the President? Follow my finger. And simple arithmetic problems.
> 
> I was hoping to get out of there but no, then came the dreaded words We're going to admit you.
> 
> Since I was marked as a fall risk, they put me in a bed equipped with an alarm that went off if I tried to get out of bed. I could not leave that bed for four days. That got really old.
> 
> They stuck heart monitor leads on my chest. Later it was up to me to pull them off, which was the classic yank the band-aid quickly. They left rings of adhesive which I'll probably have to remove with goo gone or something, and some of them pulled out my hair so I have these little bald spots now. All these sensor leads went to a box which resembled one of those DUI ignition interlocks.
> 
> Did I go four days without taking a whizz? No, they give you a bottle the size of a quart milk bottle, but with a wider mouth. You roll over on your side, stick yourself into the bottle, and against all instincts whizz while laying in bed.
> 
> The needles. "OK you're going to feel a little stick..." There was an IV drip connection that was in my right arm and taped down the whole time I was there. Antibiotic injections and blood draws all over my left forearm.
> 
> They put something on my left arm and an alarm would sound if I bent my elbow. There was an alarm if I moved the wrong way in bed. There was an alarm when the IV bottle ran low. Nurse call button.
> 
> Taking vital signs. They put a blood pressure cuff on your arm, attached to a machine that inflates it to the point of discomfort, releases, then does it again. They put some kind of clip on your finger to measure your pulse, and stick a thermometer in your mouth. This routine repeats every 15 minutes or so.
> 
> As for the hospital food. The less said, the better.
> 
> By Wednesday, I was counting the hours until I could get out. They said "We're going to get you out today." Much to my surprise, my boss came to visit. We chatted a bit, and I had him check my pants for my wallet and keys. Both were there, but the pants had been sitting wet (?) in a bag, and they were skanky. He went home for lunch, and came back with a change of clothes (he's about my size.). We talked for a while about a lot of things, then he left.
> 
> They took my vital signs again, came back and said We want to keep you for another day. I said Oh no, I've got to get home! They replied, Well you can choose to leave, you're an adult.
> 
> *I CAN?* So I did, "against medical advice." I put on the pants my boss gave me and packed my wet ones, traded my little hospital booties for my actual boots, and tried to get out of bed. I staggered like a drunk and basically had to re-learn how to walk. They wheeled me to the Broad Street entrance,and I was on my own.
> 
> So there I was, staggering and weaving along Broad Street (the sidewalk, fool) carrying a bag of clothes and with hair that hadn't been combed in four days. Needle tracks up both arms. I got to a crosswalk, survived crossing the street, and got to a bus stop. I rode a few blocks to get close to work, then walked to my van and drove home.
> 
> I walked in the door, unexpected. Linda and her sons looked at me like I had risen from the grave. They had been wondering what they were going to do without me.
> 
> It was so nice to sleep in my own bed. Pee in a toilet like a free man. Cook my own food, that tastes like food.
> 
> I wonder what the bill will be like.


Your bill will be priceless LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hope they can figure out whats wrong and fix it for you Alex. After your ordeal, I won't bitch about my colonoscopy tomorrow.
I know what I'm going to say to the Doc..." I bet you see a lot of x-holes in here"


----------



## fastwater

Sorry to hear this happened to you again SA.
Isn't this the second episode with this and the ER not finding anything wrong but Dr's. wanting you to either stay or make follow up appointments for further testing?
Sure wish you would...


----------



## sherman51

sorry to hear your having this problem. sure wish they could find the problem. the only times I passed out was when my blood pressure would drop. usually after getting up and walking towards the kitchen.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR - About all I can do is pray for you brother. Pray that they figure out what's going on and why your body is shutting down.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Hope they can figure out hwats wrong and fix it for you Alex. After your ordeal, I won't bitch about my colonoscopy tomorrow.
> I know what I'm going to say to the Doc..." I bet you see a lot of x-holes in here"


Do like I did and ask the doctor to tell your wife that he didn't find your head up there.


----------



## ress

I would get a second opinion and maybe go to a different hospital.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Do like I did and ask the doctor to tell your wife that he didn't find your head up there.


Or, when he's done tell him...Doc, you know if we were in WV, we'd be legally married by now.
My sister-in-law kinda woke up during one of her colonoscopies. But she was in this twilight zone where she couldn't open her eyes or say anything. But she was semi-aware. Could you imagine?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Or, when he's done tell him...Doc, you know if we were in WV, we'd be legally married by now.
> My sister-in-law kinda woke up during one of her colonoscopies. But she was in this twilight zone where she couldn't open her eyes or say anything. But she was semi-aware. Could you imagine?


I was talking to a client on Monday about it and he was awake the whole time watching it on TV... Not for me if I can help it...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I was talking to a client on Monday about it and he was awake the whole time watching it on TV... Not for me if I can help it...


Those Toyota commercials that state, Oh what a feeling...take on a whole new meaning. 
Not for this hillbilly. Knock my butte OUT!
I'm a lightweight anyway. All the anestiologist has to do is mention, "that cocktail" and I'm like, Sionara y'all. He wouldn't even prolly have to give it to me and I'd be gone.


----------



## Burkcarp1

No SEEDS Lazy. I Don’t Have Any Seeds in my system  GOod thing eh?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> No SEEDS Lazy. I Don’t Have Any Seeds in my system  GOod thing eh?


I wasn't suppose to have any nuts ,corn, or seeds for a week before the scope...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

UNKIE SHERM...CHECK UR PM. IT MADE IT. WAHHHHHHHOOOOOO


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> UNKIE SHERM...CHECK UR PM. IT MADE IT. WAHHHHHHHOOOOOO


Glad to hear that!!! He’s been taking a lot of stuff over it


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> No SEEDS Lazy. I Don’t Have Any Seeds in my system  GOod thing eh?


One man's word for it. I think you need to go with Mr. Snakecharmer and get a little Roto Rooter action. We'll run a 1080p camera up there and find out for sure. Something got into you to make you go all El Loca and say Tommy Boy gave you my seat. It's gotta be dem seeds.
Snakey, can you call your Doc and ask for a twofer?


----------



## scioto_alex

I can't figure it out, nor can the doctors. I come up clean on brain scans and drug screens. (Positive for brain and negative for drugs)

I had an episode back in late 2015 where I mostly lost my balance for about four months. To walk, I had to have a hand on some handrail or something. I could not walk across my yard. I wasn't dizzy, I just had almost no sense of balance and I needed some extra point of reference. 

Strange thing is, back when I was 20 or so I would have nightmares where I couldn't remember how to walk, and I would have to resort to crawling.


----------



## Burkcarp1

We all know who’s EL LOCO on this thread


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Glad to hear that!!! He’s been taking a lot of stuff over it


well yes sooooo im gonna tear it up so he can send another....see how long it takes.. when mega is a month away from being big his check should get here muhahahahaha


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> I can't figure it out, nor can the doctors. I come up clean on brain scans and drug screens. (Positive for brain and negative for drugs)
> 
> I had an episode back in late 2015 where I mostly lost my balance for about four months. To walk, I had to have a hand on some handrail or something. I could not walk across my yard. I wasn't dizzy, I just had almost no sense of balance and I needed some extra point of reference.
> 
> Strange thing is, back when I was 20 or so I would have nightmares where I couldn't remember how to walk, and I would have to resort to crawling.


it sounds like vertigo. Im not a dr but have studied medical books alot...( law books too) ask a doc!!


----------



## 1basshunter

W


Saugeye Tom said:


> it sounds like vertigo. Im not a dr but have studied medical books alot...( law books too) ask a doc!!


my wife is a Dr. for Ohio State James clinic and ask her what she thought after reading his post And one of the first thing he mentioned was I would have him checked out for vertigo


----------



## scioto_alex

Huh, never thought about vertigo. I guess this may be the end of my commercial pilot's license.


----------



## ress

My wife has had vertigo 3 times in the past 2 yrs. Strange stuff!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

My son-in-law gets it too. Knocks him for a loop he gets so dizzy...I guess there is a crystal in the inner ear and if it gets knocked out of place you get dizzy.. There are some exercises that you can do to control it somewhat...


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Or, when he's done tell him...Doc, you know if we were in WV, we'd be legally married by now.
> My sister-in-law kinda woke up during one of her colonoscopies. But she was in this twilight zone where she couldn't open her eyes or say anything. But she was semi-aware. Could you imagine?





Snakecharmer said:


> I was talking to a client on Monday about it and he was awake the whole time watching it on TV... Not for me if I can help it...


i've had a few done over the yrs. I had one where the doctor didnt want to give me anything. but I blackmailed him into a demerol shot. he wanted his nephew to watch him. I said no way unless you give me a bid shot of Demerol. so he ordered 50 mg but I told him I wanted another 50 and he gave it to me. the rest I have been sedated for it.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Huh, never thought about vertigo. I guess this may be the end of my commercial pilot's license.


You think them Dr's bills have been somethin...wait till you get ST's bill.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> You think them Dr's bills have been somethin...wait till you get ST's bill.


Somebody has to pay for the new boat right?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

so my medical book studies have came into play.....where do i send the bill????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You think them Dr's bills have been somethin...wait till you get ST's bill.


lmao i just posted about the bill and read this muhahahaha


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> i've had a few done over the yrs. I had one where the doctor didnt want to give me anything. but I blackmailed him into a demerol shot. he wanted his nephew to watch him. I said no way unless you give me a bid shot of Demerol. so he ordered 50 mg but I told him I wanted another 50 and he gave it to me. the rest I have been sedated for it.
> sherman


Uncle Sherman, please don't take this the wrong way but, was there any banjo music playing in the background? I mean you did say his nephew wanted to watch?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> lmao i just posted about the bill and read this muhahahaha


Twisted minds think alike! 



Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Sherman, please don't take this the wrong way but, was there any banjo music playing in the background? I mean you did say his nephew wanted to watch?


Hmmm...kinda thinkin ole uncle Sherm should have been paid a whole lot more than a Demerol shot to star in that movie.

Uncle Sherm..among all of ST's fields of expertise( lawyer, Doctor, fishing guide etc) he is also known to be one of the best movie actor agents in Hollywood. Thinkin before your next trip to the Dr that you consider hiring ST as an agent. He will negotiate a much better deal for you.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Sherman, please don't take this the wrong way but, was there any banjo music playing in the background? I mean you did say his nephew wanted to watch?


I was awake through the whole thing. there was no hanky panky going on. its the ones that knock you all the way out that you have to worry about. you wake up sore with some mucus coming out, LOL. has any of you ever had a barium enema?? its where you drink this chalky liquid then the fill the other end with the stuff. its not to bad until they send you to the bathroom after they are done. then you crap the stuff out all the way to the bathroom. mine wasnt as bad as some. they placed the bag on the floor and let me drain the stuff back in the bag before they sent me to the bathroom.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I was awake through the whole thing. there was no hanky panky going on. its the ones that knock you all the way out that you have to worry about. you wake up sore with some mucus coming out, LOL. has any of you ever had a barium enema?? its where you drink this chalky liquid then the fill the other end with the stuff. its not to bad until they send you to the bathroom after they are done. then you crap the stuff out all the way to the bathroom. mine wasnt as bad as some. they placed the bag on the floor and let me drain the stuff back in the bag before they sent me to the bathroom.
> sherman


I refuse to 'like' this post simply because it was more info than I needed to know


----------



## Snakecharmer

Just got back from the procedure and Bob Evans.....Wolfed down the farmers breakfast with double meat... 3 bacon, 2 sausage patties, hash brownies, scrambled egss and 3 pancakes....Stomach was empty after not eating for almost 48 hours...

Good news, the doctor liked what he saw ha ha....Enough so he won't see my butt for 10 years....Woke up and felt the scope coming out...Kinda like sink trap cleaner I guess... LOL. Sound like I was his 1st xxxhole of the day.....

The prep didn't taste as bad as the muveetime that I used before. That was tough to get down....This time I cut up a lemon and sucked on it for a scond then chugged as much as I could...I had to drink 2 liters last night and 2 liters this morning starting at 5:30am


----------



## Burkcarp1

Way to much information on here...


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman,that was not mucus coming out


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Just got back from the procedure and Bob Evans.....Wolfed down the farmers breakfast with double meat... 3 bacon, 2 sausage patties, hash brownies, scrambled egss and 3 pancakes....Stomach was empty after not eating for almost 48 hours...
> 
> Good news, the doctor liked what he saw ha ha....Enough so he won't see my butt for 10 years....Woke up and felt the scope coming out...Kinda like sink trap cleaner I guess... LOL. Sound like I was his 1st xxxhole of the day.....
> 
> The prep didn't taste as bad as the muveetime that I used before. That was tough to get down....This time I cut up a lemon and sucked on it for a scond then chugged as much as I could...I had to drink 2 liters last night and 2 liters this morning starting at 5:30am


Your, and uncle Sherms post are NOT what needed to read.
Have been grinding meat since last night and have more yet to do. 
Not going to make my sausage stuffing go very well.


----------



## Snakecharmer

couple Halloween photos to derail this from Dr talk...


----------



## spikeg79

Just love when the wife gets in a cleaning fit...Charger for our new Camera we bought in Spring has just disappeared right along with my new Japanese saw, still in package never been used Arrow Staple gun and staples that I picked up for a steal at a local garage sale about a month ago and a short stubby handled screw driver. At least earlier this week I did manage to find another missing screwdriver and pair of pliers that went missing right around the same time so there's still hope they didn't find their way into a black hole.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Your, and uncle Sherms post are NOT what needed to read.
> Have been grinding meat since last night and have more yet to do.
> Not going to make my sausage stuffing go very well.
> View attachment 281385


If I would have know I would have asked the Doc to cut out a few links for you....he said mine were in good shape....


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> If I would have know I would have asked the Doc to cut out a few links for you....he said mine were in good shape....


Hmmm...never used casings out of a human before...


----------



## Snakecharmer

spikeg79 said:


> Just love when the wife gets in a cleaning fit...Charger for our new Camera we bought in Spring has just disappeared right along with my new Japanese saw, still in package never been used Arrow Staple gun and staples that I picked up for a steal at a local garage sale about a month ago and a short stubby handled screw driver. At least earlier this week I did manage to find another missing screwdriver and pair of pliers that went missing right around the same time so there's still hope they didn't find their way into a black hole.


I think she just posted them on ebay and craigs list....


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...never used casings out of a human before...


Don't think I want to try...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Are you making venison sausage?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Don't think I want to try...


Me either...



spikeg79 said:


> Just love when the wife gets in a cleaning fit...Charger for our new Camera we bought in Spring has just disappeared right along with my new Japanese saw, still in package never been used Arrow Staple gun and staples that I picked up for a steal at a local garage sale about a month ago and a short stubby handled screw driver. At least earlier this week I did manage to find another missing screwdriver and pair of pliers that went missing right around the same time so there's still hope they didn't find their way into a black hole.


I found a solution for this marital phenomena of things disappearing during wife's cleanup campaigns a long time ago. Wait until you're there at the house by yourself and have one of your own. Start with the closet her shoes and purses are in.


----------



## spikeg79

Snakecharmer said:


> I think she just posted them on ebay and craigs list....


LOL at least I'd know where it was then. No we had new counters put in a few weeks ago and a few days before she cleaned to make it look less lived in. I told her why bother as the maintenance guys won't even care as they will be too busy to look around and god knows they see worse in other apartments on the property as we have a few senior citizen hoarders living here.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Are you making venison sausage?


Yes...along with burger. Some for chili,spaghetti at about 18% mix. Some for hamburger at about 22% mix. About 10lbs of pure lean for jerky and sticks. Have about another 30lbs to grind and I'm done. Will grind another 10lbs of that 30 for more jerky,sticks and summer sausage.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Me either...
> 
> 
> 
> I found a solution for this marital phenomena of things disappearing during wife's cleanup campaigns a long time ago. Wait until you're there at the house by yourself and have one of your own. Start with the closet her shoes and purses are in.


My wife gets in close cleaning spurts and can never remember where she put things..(And its never in a logical spot if you ask me)


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman,that was not mucus coming out


I was waiting for that, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Yes...along with burger. Some for chili,spaghetti at about 18% mix. Some for hamburger at about 22% mix. About 10lbs of pure lean for jerky and sticks. Have about another 30lbs to grind and I'm done. Will grind another 10lbs of that 30 for more jerky,sticks and summer sausage.


Who shot the deer?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Who shot the deer?


i sold him 2 road kills....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> i sold him 2 road kills....


And with the car sittin on top of that one with the hot oil pan restin on it, I just brought that sucker home, fried some taters and ate it. 
She was cooked jest right to a medium rare.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Who shot the deer?


Shot those two last ml season. Ate the tenderloin,back straps and a few roasts. Boned, prepped in chunks the rest and vacuum sealed the meat chunks for grinding. With the rainy days forecasted this past week from Weds until today, put it in the fridge last Sat. Just finished up. 
Waiting on skillet to get hot while I'm typing this...gonna fry a few burgers.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Lazy 8

These WVU Mountaineers are gonna drive me crazy. Anybody watching the game? 
Currently...
WVU - 27
Texas - 28
Eye ya ya...


----------



## fastwater

Yup...I'm watching...and rooting for them too.
They got this... 34-34 with 5:40 to go.

Well...it was 34-34.


----------



## fastwater

Are you break dancin lazy???
Yaaaay...Goin for two and the W.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Are you break dancin lazy???
> Yaaaay...Goin for two and the W.


Looks like them ginnies got it


----------



## fastwater

Hoping LSU kicks the snot out of Bama.


----------



## Lazy 8

Glory Haleluya. I can't believe we went for 2 and basically did it twice for the win!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

^^^Baylor/Schmaylor, we won and the song doesn't change!^^^
Milan Puscar Stadium. They sing, Country Roads Take me Home all the time. If you're a Hillbilly/Mountaineer, it's good for your soul. 
John Denver knew.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hoping LSU kicks the snot out of Bama.


Is that on now?


----------



## Burkcarp1

ST you didn’t tell him did you?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> ST you didn’t tell him did you?


W'sup dawg?


----------



## Lazy 8

*Without* *getting* *political*, are any of you scurvy dawgs listening to our Commander-In-Chief live from FL?
Yes or No.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Is that on now?


Yes...channel 10.



Lazy 8 said:


> *Without* *getting* *political*, are any of you scurvy dawgs listening to our Commander-In-Chief live from FL?
> Yes or No.


Nope watching LSU and Bama. What channel?



Burkcarp1 said:


> ST you didn’t tell him did you?





Lazy 8 said:


> W'sup dawg?


Please don't tell him right now ST. 
He is celebrating the W.V. win.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> ST you didn’t tell him did you?


No


----------



## ezbite

Well well well... 20 times a winner..


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yes...channel 10.
> Nope watching LSU and Bama. What channel?
> Please don't tell him right now ST.
> He is celebrating the W.V. win.


It doesn't look good for LSU.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> It doesn't look good for LSU.


Yup...that was a depressing blowout.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281483
> Well well well... 20 times a winner..


Yaaaayyy!
You da man EZ!!!
Is there any way I can encourage you with your winnings to get something like this Freedom Arms in maybe 454casull with about a 5 1/2"bbl as your sidearm for your big bear country trip?:









Loaded with some good hard cast bullets should be just what the doc ordered.
Also...if just going into black bear country, you could load her up with some nice tailored 45lc's.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Yaaaayyy!
> You da man EZ!!!
> Is there any way I can encourage you with your winnings to get something like this Freedom Arms in maybe 454casull with about a 5 1/2"bbl as your sidearm for your big bear country trip?:
> View attachment 281489
> 
> 
> Loaded with some good hard cast bullets should be just what the doc ordered.
> Also...if just going into black bear country, you could load her up with some nice tailored 45lc's.


Nice try... 10mm baby...


----------



## ress

Didn't know pumpkins grew on tree's.























Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Glory Haleluya. I can't believe we went for 2 and basically did it twice for the win!


I don't get into foot ball but i'll root for you guys. I'm very happy for you guys.



Lazy 8 said:


> *Without* *getting* *political*, are any of you scurvy dawgs listening to our Commander-In-Chief live from FL?
> Yes or No.


I don't listen to him now that he's our president. actions speak much louder than words.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Don't think I want to try...


didnt notice at the time but you posted on 6200. congrats!
sherman


----------



## ezbite

off to the gun show to spend my hard earned winnings...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281483
> Well well well... 20 times a winner..


EZ great minds think alike!!!!







notice the triple diamond on the bottom


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> EZ great minds think alike!!!!
> View attachment 281521
> notice the triple diamond on the bottom


Sweet!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> Sweet!!


yours was too see ya at the glock store


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> yours was too see ya at the glock store


yeah I remember somebody saying there is no other. but I cant remember for the life of me who said that, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey y'all, what's the name of this ticket and how moocho did y'all win?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey y'all, what's the name of this ticket and how moocho did y'all win?


You need to buy some and win some money. That way you can buy that boat seat...


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> didnt notice at the time but you posted on 6200. congrats!
> sherman


What did I win?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey y'all, what's the name of this ticket and how moocho did y'all win?


500 for me..dazzling diamonds


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey sherm...here is the rod holders


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> 500 for me..dazzling diamonds


I'am with Lazy,,don't see it. Don't play those. Oh looked closer 500 clams right?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> I'am with Lazy,,don't see it. Don't play those. Oh looked closer 500 clams right?


Yep


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yep


How much did EZ rake in?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

200


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> How much did EZ rake in?


My tic was a 20 dollar cost...don't play them very often.....just had a hunch that day...bought a 5 dollar one and won 20...traded it in for the 20 dollar one...cashed it in and left


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lol almost took the 20 bucks and left


----------



## fastwater

Gettin a bit cool for this lil feller to be out and about.
Found him in the front yard today:


----------



## ezbite

I think someone forgot the comma??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281683
> 
> 
> I think someone forgot the comma??


Oh my muhahaha


----------



## ress

Lordy Lordy


----------



## Snakecharmer

It's a different world out there....


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Gettin a bit cool for this lil feller to be out and about.
> Found him in the front yard today:
> View attachment 281679
> 
> View attachment 281681


Black Rat Snake?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Black Rat Snake?


Don't think so SC...sent pics to ST and we have come to the conclusion that it's a very young eastern milk snake...with a very bad attitude.
Here's a pic of one off the net:


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Don't think so SC...sent pics to ST and we have come to the conclusion that it's a very young eastern milk snake...with a very bad attitude.
> Here's a pic of one off the net:
> View attachment 281689


I thought it was a milk snake....Very nice. Used to be them occasionaly at my Grandparents Dairy farm.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I thought it was a milk snake....Very nice. Used to be them occasionaly at my Grandparents Dairy farm.


Will turn him loose in the barn today.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Don't think so SC...sent pics to ST and we have come to the conclusion that it's a very young eastern milk snake...with a very bad attitude.
> Here's a pic of one off the net:
> View attachment 281689


Give him some of that deer sausage and send him on his way. Today is the warmest day of the week. Lows could get in the 20's later this week. Eagle Pass, CO had 14" of snow and that system is headed this way for possibly Fri. We might get a mixed bag....what happened to Fall?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Give him some of that deer sausage and send him on his way. Today is the warmest day of the week. Lows could get in the 20's later this week. Eagle Pass, CO had 14" of snow and that system is headed this way for possibly Fri. We might get a mixed bag....what happened to Fall?


you've got to remember this is November where anything can happen.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Saugeye Tom

COPPERHEAD MOST DEFANITLY BLACK CRAPPIE


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Will turn him loose in the barn today.


Step on his head.. absolutely hate snakes..but each to his own.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Step on his head.. absolutely hate snakes..but each to his own.


Nah, I don't care for them either but they'll eat mice in the barn that could do damage to lots of things. How many times have you ever had mice destroy something?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Burky, until I see a pic of you sitting in the boat seat...I believe you're full of seeds.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, I don't care for them either but they'll eat mice in the barn that could do damage to lots of things. How many times have you ever had mice destroy something?


Don’t care. Would much rather have mice than snakes..


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Burky, until I see a pic of you sitting in the boat seat...I believe you're full of seeds.


I have to disagree there it is not seed he’s full of


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I have to disagree there it is not seed he’s full of


I have photographic evidence that proves I wasn't full of **** last Friday....


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> I have photographic evidence that proves I wasn't full of **** last Friday....[/QUOTE


I fully believe you no need to post a picture of that


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I fully believe you no need to post a picture of that


Concur!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 281739


So is that you on the Poop Deck?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Burky, until I see a pic of you sitting in the boat seat...I believe you're full of seeds.


they ain't no way them thar seeds smells like that.



1basshunter said:


> I have to disagree there it is not seed he’s full of


that was going to be my quote but you beat me to it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> they ain't no way them thar seeds smells like that.
> 
> 
> 
> that was going to be my quote but you beat me to it, LOL.
> sherman


I’d beat you on the 5000 post Also LOL


----------



## Burkcarp1

ST he still doesn’t know eh??? Lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> ST he still doesn’t know eh??? Lol


i know cant divulge.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## PromiseKeeper

anyone else having issues with the site being slow? Its been crawling for me for a couple of days


----------



## fastwater

Yes sir...especially tonight.


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> anyone else having issues with the site being slow? Its been crawling for me for a couple of days


Hey there PK - blame it on the seeds.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey there PK - blame it on the seeds.


We Are


----------



## ezbite

That's one good looking voter right there fellas..


----------



## sherman51

sherman51 said:


> I've just got to do # 5000. sorry guys.
> sherman





1basshunter said:


> I’d beat you on the 5000 post Also LOL


you need to go back and look again. I did post #5000. made me feel good that this thread has made it so far. this is my favorite thread. lets just keep it clean so it don't get closed. we've come a long way towards the 10,000 posts.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

That first hand job thing - in the Associated Press style rules, that's where a hyphen would change it to first-hand job. Like sky-blue or lightning-fast. It makes a compound word.


----------



## Zanderis

BIG BASS @ PORTAGE LAKES


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281809
> 
> 
> That's one good looking voter right there fellas..


Sure proud of you for voting but...
...I've seen better heads on iodine bottles.


----------



## Zanderis

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281809
> 
> 
> That's one good looking voter right there fellas..


That's why u r Susan Lucci of OGF


----------



## ress

So dag gum windy all my leaves blew down the street !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G.lock

ress said:


> So dag gum windy all my leaves blew down the street !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's my plan.
Every year before the leaves fall I mow my grass short so the leaves blow away. It works!


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Sure proud of you for voting but...
> ...I've seen better heads on iodine bottles.


Don't you have a little target practice to be doing?


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, I’m starting to think that you’re making a Conspiracy theory over the 5000 post


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Don't you have a little target practice to be doing?


Have reserved that for this coming Sunday(Veterans Day).
Will be showing my humble thanks to all you honorable Vets. that day by enacting...and enjoying the freedom I have to go and have an all day range session.
So since I most likely won't be around here on OGF Veterans day...
...Thank You(and your ugly mug)... and all that have served in advance for the freedoms I enjoy everyday.
They are never taken for granted!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


>


Hmmm...had to put the headset on and listen to that one twice.
Loves me some ZZ Top...


----------



## Lazy 8

Crank 'em up! They got a little bit of rhythm.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, I’m starting to think that you’re making a Conspiracy theory over the 5000 post


naw, I'm just hijacking the thread and trying to get a rise out of you, LOL. worked didnt it? but post # 5000 does have my post on it.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> naw, I'm just hijacking the thread and trying to get a rise out of you, LOL. worked didnt it? but post # 5000 does have my post on it.
> sherman


You’re not allowed to D rail my conspiracy theory unless you’re part of the government and you’re not letting us know for own benefit of coarse


----------



## Zanderis

sherman51 said:


> naw, I'm just hijacking the thread and trying to get a rise out of you, LOL. worked didnt it? but post # 5000 does have my post on it.
> sherman


----------



## G.lock

Hey Sherm, was that a coincidence you got post 6300 or maybe a conspiracy!


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> Hey Sherm, was that a coincidence you got post 6300 or maybe a conspiracy!


It is part Cover up conspiracy theory LOL


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> Hey Sherm, was that a coincidence you got post 6300 or maybe a conspiracy!


this time it was a total accident. I didnt even know it until you brought it to my attention. go figure!
sherman


----------



## spikeg79

For all you holiday shoppers you might want to hold onto all the price tags, stickers, boxes, plastic and whatever else your purchase or gift comes with as receipts apparently aren't worth the paper their printed on anymore. Tried exchanging a pair of sunglasses that broke over the weekend to the local Meijers I bought them at in September as they have a 90day return policy. Well the scrawny kid they had working the customer service desk told me that "I'd need to see the tag or sticker they came with otherwise I don't think you bought them here." Of course he told me that after I done spent 10 minutes walking around the bleeping store trying to find the bleeping little sunglasses kiosk to find a replacement pair. I said i don't have the tag as I cut that off and threw it away when I bought them. I even showed him the logo on the sunglasses to prove they sell that brand there. He said you might have bought them at Walmart though. Then why do I have a bleeping Meijer receipt with a sunglasses purchase on it. Told the brat thanks for nothing and smashed the piece of crap glasses outside the doors so they'd have to clean up the shards.

Ever since new management has taken over that particular store earlier this year the service there has gone down the crapper.


----------



## ezbite

This thread is getting ugly, think I'll make it look better with a post...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sorry but you didn’t improve it...


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281937
> 
> 
> This thread is getting ugly, think I'll make it look better with a post...


Hmmm...interesting!!!
Never seen anyone with a dog turd strapped on their belly before.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sorry but you didn’t improve it...


Burkcarp, You don’t need to be sorry when you’re telling the truth


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

spikeg79 said:


> For all you holiday shoppers you might want to hold onto all the price tags, stickers, boxes, plastic and whatever else your purchase or gift comes with as receipts apparently aren't worth the paper their printed on anymore. Tried exchanging a pair of sunglasses that broke over the weekend to the local Meijers I bought them at in September as they have a 90day return policy. Well the scrawny kid they had working the customer service desk told me that "I'd need to see the tag or sticker they came with otherwise I don't think you bought them here." Of course he told me that after I done spent 10 minutes walking around the bleeping store trying to find the bleeping little sunglasses kiosk to find a replacement pair. I said i don't have the tag as I cut that off and threw it away when I bought them. I even showed him the logo on the sunglasses to prove they sell that brand there. He said you might have bought them at Walmart though. Then why do I have a bleeping Meijer receipt with a sunglasses purchase on it. Told the brat thanks for nothing and smashed the piece of crap glasses outside the doors so they'd have to clean up the shards.
> 
> Ever since new management has taken over that particular store earlier this year the service there has gone down the crapper.


I would have held onto them and tried again another day with a different cashier. Or asked to speak to the manager....OR buy the replacement sunglasses, and cut the tags off and return the broken sunglasses with the new tags...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Where da Sam Hill is Lazy hiding at? I know he alnt fishin or huntin with that shoulder....


----------



## Zanderis

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281937
> 
> 
> This thread is getting ugly, think I'll make it look better with a post...


More camo make-up


----------



## fastwater

Zanderis said:


> More camo make-up


Yes...something like this total coverup would have been nice:


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281937
> 
> 
> This thread is getting ugly, think I'll make it look better with a post...


Hey EZ, are you out hunting them pesky wittle wabbits?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Where da Sam Hill is Lazy hiding at? I know he alnt fishin or huntin with that shoulder....


Z'up dawg?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey EZ, are you out hunting them pesky wittle wabbits?


He’s trying with his plastic gun


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Z'up dawg?


Taking offers for the seat...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes...something like this total coverup would have been nice:
> View attachment 281953


Oh my...time to go hunting


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Taking offers for the seat...


I'm broke after this last surgery and I'm facing another one. 
Catch a few for me.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm broke after this last surgery and I'm facing another one.
> Catch a few for me.


What surgery are you doing now?


----------



## Lazy 8

MRI shows a rather large cyst, under the skin in my lower back. They want to remove it before it gets the chance of becoming infected and it won't be done artroscopically either. About a 4 to 6" incision.
I'm hoping this will relieve some of my back pain. The rest of the pain is due to scoliosis. My spine is 36 degrees out to the left. 
Getting older ain't for sissies.


----------



## ress

spikeg79 said:


> For all you holiday shoppers you might want to hold onto all the price tags, stickers, boxes, plastic and whatever else your purchase or gift comes with as receipts apparently aren't worth the paper their printed on anymore. Tried exchanging a pair of sunglasses that broke over the weekend to the local Meijers I bought them at in September as they have a 90day return policy. Well the scrawny kid they had working the customer service desk told me that "I'd need to see the tag or sticker they came with otherwise I don't think you bought them here." Of course he told me that after I done spent 10 minutes walking around the bleeping store trying to find the bleeping little sunglasses kiosk to find a replacement pair. I said i don't have the tag as I cut that off and threw it away when I bought them. I even showed him the logo on the sunglasses to prove they sell that brand there. He said you might have bought them at Walmart though. Then why do I have a bleeping Meijer receipt with a sunglasses purchase on it. Told the brat thanks for nothing and smashed the piece of crap glasses outside the doors so they'd have to clean up the shards.
> 
> Ever since new management has taken over that particular store earlier this year the service there has gone down the crapper.


Can't let this slide by with out a response. I know a family that has a child who has confidence issues. They have been thrilled that he was able to get a job at Meijer at the service desk where he'll build his confidence by helping people. Great kid,(anyone under 30 is a kid to me).


----------



## scioto_alex

Cambodian street food - at 14:21 there's a shot of a menu including "Fird Beef With Big Black Ant"


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> MRI shows a rather large cyst, under the skin in my lower back. They want to remove it before it gets the chance of becoming infected and it won't be done artroscopically either. About a 4 to 6" incision.
> I'm hoping this will relieve some of my back pain. The rest of the pain is due to scoliosis. My spine is 36 degrees out to the left.
> Getting older ain't for sissies.


I always thought you was a crook. now you just admit that your 36% crook, LOL. just kidding lazy. let us know how the surgery goes.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I always thought you was a crook. now you just admit that your 36% crook, LOL. just kidding lazy. let us know how the surgery goes.
> sherman


HA! Sherm if you looked at an xray of my spine taken from the front of me, you'd prolly swear you were looking at a side view. That 36 degrees was as of 3-4 years ago, it's prolly worse by now with the compaction. They keep getting more severe. 
My Teeter board helps.


----------



## Zanderis

17 foot long python in Florida


----------



## ezbite

You looking at me seedman?


----------



## Lazy 8

I'll bet he'd like to go hunt some pesky wittle wabbits!
He's a beautiful beast.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Did somebody say Chevy? Fastwawa?
https://www.foxnews.com/auto/stealthy-hydrogen-powered-silverado-military-truck-breaks-cover


----------



## fastwater

^^^The military knows what kind of truck is best.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^The military knows what kind of truck is best.


FORD


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> FORD


They tried the ford but fords didn't have enough power...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> They tried the ford but fords didn't have enough power...
> View attachment 282063


Hey ez... thinking of you


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> FORD


Boooooooooo.
I think that was a Silverado, not an F 149 1/2


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Boooooooooo.
> I think that was a Silverado, not an F 149 1/2


That is only because they cannot afford a quality built truck


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> That is only because they cannot afford a quality built truck


The U.S. Govt? Heck fire, the pay double and triple what crap is worth. They don't want Ford cause they don't wanna Fix Or Repair Daily.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ford...the ONLY truck


----------



## fastwater




----------



## fastwater

You drive a GM when you wanna 'get movin'.
You drive a ford when you want to be 'found on road dead'.

GM guys understand the above...and are mostly good guys. They understand the 'Ford' drivers dilemma. Therefore they usually equip their GMs like this:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

After 15 years of tyranny problems....no GM fo me..3 different chevies...


----------



## hardwaterfan

All right bros.....a most important lesson from your long time trusted friend hwf....beleive me, please listen and let this sink in....beer goggles....omg....they are REAL....they are funking real.....I've seen the light... take my advice and spare youself the pain...spare yourself the pain I'm going through right now....I'm sacrificing myself for you my brothers


----------



## fastwater

hardwaterfan said:


> All right bros.....a most important lesson from your long time trusted friend hwf....beleive me, please listen and let this sink in....beer goggles....omg....they are REAL....they are funking real.....I've seen the light... take my advice and spare youself the pain...spare yourself the pain I'm going through right now....I'm sacrificing myself for you my brothers


Somebody's head's gonna be hurtin by mornin...do-dah...do-dah...
...gonna hurt all night...gonna hurt all day...
...Somebody's heads gonna be hurtin by mornin...all...do-dah..day long.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 282079


Hey Tom, you're supposed to have duck lips for a selfie...not pucker lips.


----------



## hardwaterfan

The worst part....I finished her while watching "gold diggers" on channel 5-3......my life...omg....


----------



## fastwater

hardwaterfan said:


> The worst part....I finished her while watching "gold diggers" on channel 5-3......my life...omg....


Take two aspirins and call us in the morning.


----------



## ress

Couldn't wait for daylight. Snowing like hell here!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

Rain here. I hope it won't be too muddy for me to finish digging and dividing the hostas.


----------



## hardwaterfan

fastwater said:


> Take two aspirins and call us in the morning.


It's always a "fun surprise" to see what I've written before bed...ughhh...I'm sorry...it's true though....


----------



## ress

Bout done









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Bout done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


You can keep that snow


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 282049


ford is the best selling truck on the market



fastwater said:


> They tried the ford but fords didn't have enough power...
> View attachment 282063


then they should switch to a dodge with thed hellcat motor.



Lazy 8 said:


> The U.S. Govt? Heck fire, the pay double and triple what crap is worth. They don't want Ford cause they don't wanna Fix Or Repair Daily. [/QUOTE
> 
> I would rather push a ford than drive a chevy. on those long still nights if you listen real good you can hear a chevy rust. and as said before ford trucks are the #1 selling truck on the market. I guess you could say in a ford man. but I do like the new gmc trucks.
> sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I'll stir that pot Uncle Sherm, knowing Fastwater has my 6 on this. The reason the Fords sell best is because they have to be replaced more frequently.


----------



## fastwater

^^^
The ONLY advantage I see of owning a newer ford pickup today is that after a few years when the engine blows, when they are scrapped out, aluminum pays more than steel.


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> I'll stir that pot Uncle Sherm, knowing Fastwater has my 6 on this. The reason the Fords sell best is because they have to be replaced more frequently.


LOL, you could be right. I have an 01 f350 superduty that has the 6.8 v10 motor. it has 158,000 miles on it and it still runs great and has more power than i'll ever need.



fastwater said:


> ^^^
> The ONLY advantage I see of owning a newer ford pickup today is that after a few years when the engine blows, when they are scrapped out, aluminum pays more than steel.


nothing wrong with having a good resale value. even if it is from the aluminum.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## spikeg79

While driving this morning I had the song "It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas" playing in my head... then again it was snowing and the ground was covered in white. Think the local weatherman has some explaining to do a few weeks ago he said we'd see above average temps for the next month or two. Sure as heck don't feel like above average brrr.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Zanderis

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 282191


Happy Trees


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> The ONLY advantage I see of owning a newer ford pickup today is that after a few years when the engine blows, when they are scrapped out, aluminum pays more than steel.


*OUCH!!!*


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I saw a guy with a new aluminum Ford hit a mailbox. Instead of denting, it tore big holes in the door! I cant imagine what that cost! I doubt your average body shop could repair those trucks.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

sherman51 said:


> LOL, you could be right. I have an 01 f350 superduty that has the 6.8 v10 motor. it has 158,000 miles on it and it still runs great and has more power than i'll ever need. sherman


I bet that thing will pass everything except a gas station!


----------



## Lazy 8

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 282191


You all and you selfies.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Lazy 8

WVU - 47
TCU - 10


----------



## ress

First time for the fireplace this season









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Slow thread today,,everybody out shopping with your wives:<


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> First time for the fireplace this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Love the fireplace Ress. And that's a nice eye up on that mantle.


----------



## scioto_alex

I would like to post a video here but it would be too political. So I'll give you these search terms:

zappa + "dickie's such an "

Sometimes Frank Zappa's material from back in the day is like Firesign Theater, where, as time passes, what used to be comedy becomes reality.

This is from 1973:



> Gonna get ya
> Gonna get ya
> Gonna jump out the sub-committee and get ya
> 
> Try not to worry
> Try not to care
> But you know I get so excited
> When some microphone's up there.
> 
> Can't have no private conversation
> nowhere in the USA


----------



## scioto_alex

West Virginia roads?

When I was on my way to the 1980 Rainbow Family gathering, on one of the major north/south highways (I forget the number) it was a 2-lane and they were blasting out hillsides to make room for a 4-lane. All traffic stopped for an hour or so. 

Time to sit on the hood of the car and smoke.


----------



## ress

Yes it is. caught in 1998. 30.5 inches and 10 lbs. Back in 89 when we built this house decided to spend a little extra and put in a fireplace that we would not get tired of.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> West Virginia roads?
> 
> When I was on my way to the 1980 Rainbow Family gathering, on one of the major north/south highways (I forget the number) it was a 2-lane and they were blasting out hillsides to make room for a 4-lane. All traffic stopped for an hour or so.
> 
> Time to sit on the hood of the car and smoke.


Speaking of blasting, I wish I had a nickle for everytime we drove thru this tunnel. Closed to the public now, but as I recall, they had a CC TV trained 24/7 to monitor a good sized overhead crack.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_National_Response


----------



## scioto_alex

Speaking of turnpikes, the history of Delaware County tells of privately-built and operated toll roads where they actually did turn a pike to let you pass after you paid a toll.

Those were "corduroy" roads where they laid logs down as a roadbed. Imagine bumping on that from Worthington to Delaware. Must have been better than mud.

The tolls were as high as they could get away with, and there were times when angry mobs would destroy the toll booths and travel the road for free.

Now I'll take this way off track. In Lithuanian, the name for the month of December is Grodys which is also the word for frozen mud. In winter, the muddy dirt roads would freeze and whatever ruts etc., would stay that way until the thaw in Spring.

When there was enough snow, they could hitch a horse to a sleigh and just go cross-country, ignoring the roads.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Zanderis




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ezbite

Just me and MAX all night!!


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282417
> 
> 
> Just me and MAX all night!!


You been into Lazy's seeds again???


----------



## Burkcarp1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282417
> 
> 
> Just me and MAX all night!!


I think you definitely need something to help you


----------



## ezbite

Burkcarp1 said:


> I think you definitely need something to help you


some seeds would be a nice touch..


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy.. hook a brother up will yaa..??


----------



## Lazy 8

Hmm, I did have a bumper crop this season. I had one heck of a bed down at the MIL's in WV this last summer. She watered them for me and gave them that, "Grannie" touch.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ezbite

I just snuck a photo of lazy at the gas station mart getting a few drinks..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282421
> 
> 
> I just snuck a photo of lazy at the gas station mart getting a few drinks..


That ole boy is ready for just about anything isn't he...farming, a cowboy boot modeling carrier or even a night out on the town with bubba.


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282421
> 
> 
> I just snuck a photo of lazy at the gas station mart getting a few drinks..


Dang it EZ - you had to get me when my camo bibs were in the wash. 
BTW - jealousy will get you nowhere!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 282419


lazy never grew up. he is still that child!



ezbite said:


> View attachment 282421
> 
> 
> I just snuck a photo of lazy at the gas station mart getting a few drinks..


that thar is a red neck bathing suit, LOL. did somebody say lazy????
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

People of Walmart

https://www.google.com/search?q=peo...qIMKHdAgBQYQ_AUIEygB&biw=854&bih=329&dpr=1.88


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> People of Walmart
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=peo...qIMKHdAgBQYQ_AUIEygB&biw=854&bih=329&dpr=1.88


way to much crack!!!
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Imagine what stories the cashiers could tell. Or maybe the janitors who clean the bathrooms.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> lazy never grew up. he is still that child!
> 
> 
> 
> that thar is a red neck bathing suit, LOL. did somebody say lazy????
> sherman


Shermie - my brain outgrew my body. Brain still going strong....body, not so much. But I hope after my physical therapy on my shoulder, I'll be good-as-new. I asked my ortho doctor if I'd be able to do dumbells curls after I heal. He said, yeah, but prolly around 20 pounders. I'll be ok with that to just maintain muscle. 
But Sherm, I've always been about a half a bubble off.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

^^^^2 fries short of a happy meal


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> ^^^^2 fries short of a happy meal


Guilty....or as I like to say, that boy doesn't have both oars in the water.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Guilty....or as I like to say, that boy doesn't have both oars in the water.


thats a good excuse for why you keep going in a circle, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ezbite

I just got a LIL' CHUB....


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282463
> 
> 
> I just got a LIL' CHUB....


EZ - even I wouldn't touch that one with a 10' pole.  I got nothin.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Its very possible lazy may have some competition in the area of all his marbles not bein round.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^Its very possible lazy may have some competition in the area of all his marbles not bein round.


Amen brother. I'll buy that for a dollar.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I HAVE DECIDED THAT ALL OF YOU HAVE PERMANENTLY WARPED MY BRAIN


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282463
> 
> 
> I just got a LIL' CHUB....


they sell smoked chubs in Michigan....go figure


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282463
> 
> 
> I just got a LIL' CHUB....


Bragging or complaining? I wouldn't be bragging about that on this board....Unless you're trolling not casting..


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> they sell smoked chubs in Michigan....go figure


Look up Ez's post in the Urban dictionary...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Look up Ez's post in the Urban dictionary...


muhahahaha lord no....no no no


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> way to much crack!!!
> sherman


Another winner for Sherm on the 6400 post! See EZ for a Chub...


----------



## Snakecharmer

What do you guys think about a cross between an Asian Carp and a Walleye? We could just drive around Lake Erie and the Asian-Walleye would jump into our boat....


----------



## Zanderis

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282463
> 
> 
> I just got a LIL' CHUB....


Where did you get your lil chub?


----------



## Zanderis

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282463
> 
> 
> I just got a LIL' CHUB....


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> EZ - even I wouldn't touch that one with a 10' pole.  I got nothin.


Good answer


----------



## Burkcarp1

No amount of help will help some of these guys....


----------



## hardwaterfan

I would like to discuss how cool octopus are. They are really cool. However, i do not wish to apologize tomorrow for anything I've written this evening....therefore...I must wish you gentlemen a pleasant evening....

They have 8 tentacles and we have 10....some opposable no less...they have "beaks" and we have nuclear weapons....

So yeah, stuff like that so you can see why...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

A different Chubb than EZ's


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I HAVE DECIDED THAT ALL OF YOU HAVE PERMANENTLY WARPED MY BRAIN


IT ALREADY HAD SOME LIL CHUBBY WRINKLES IN IT!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ezbite

Zanderis said:


> Where did you get your lil chub?


in the parking lot


----------



## Lazy 8

I can see it now...a new chain of eateries....Chubway. EZ, you're breaking new ground. You oughta sell stock.


----------



## fastwater

Zanderis said:


> Where did you get your lil chub?





Snakecharmer said:


> Bragging or complaining? I wouldn't be bragging about that on this board....*Unless you're trolling not casting..*





ezbite said:


> in the parking lot


I think we have our answer as far as the 'trolling' or 'casting' is concerned.


----------



## Zanderis

fastwater said:


> I think we have our answer as far as the 'trolling' or 'casting' is concerned.





fastwater said:


> I think we have our answer as far as the 'trolling' or 'casting' is concerned.


Nimisila could be another answer


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> EZ - even I wouldn't touch that one with a 10' pole.  I got nothin.


lazy just tell them all you may not be the sharpest pencil on the desk but you can still make your mark.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> lazy just tell them all you may not be the sharpest pencil on the desk *but you can still make your mark.*
> sherman


Does it count that it's a skid mark???


----------



## Zanderis

Time to get sweaters out...


----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 282559
> Time to get sweaters out...


Did you make that yourself?


----------



## ezbite

I see Fastwawa is already Christmas shopping..


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you make that yourself?


No, I bought it at high end retailer...used all my worm money.


----------



## Zanderis

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282595
> 
> I see Fastwawa is already Christmas shopping..


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^Lucky dawg...er, bird^^^


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282595
> 
> I see Fastwawa is already Christmas shopping..


Some people have an eye for style and some don't.


----------



## Lazy 8

OK y'all, time to do what I'm famous for...it's DERAIL TIME!
All you Jeep fans oughta get excited about this...
https://www.jeepscramblerforum.com


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282595
> 
> I see Fastwawa is already Christmas shopping..


thats fw at his local wall mart.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282595
> 
> I see Fastwawa is already Christmas shopping..





sherman51 said:


> thats fw at his local wall mart.
> sherman


Envy is a sin that has caused the fall of many a good man :


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 282601
> View attachment 282603


I WANT A couple....


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Envy is a sin that has caused the fall of many a good man :


I'm envious of Tom and all those arrowheads.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Envy is a sin that has caused the fall of many a good man :


Who doesn't likeum some ZZ Top? 
EZ - You oughta start your own group...EZ Glock.


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 282601
> View attachment 282603


Just imagine for a moment, bear with me....either make or get a recurve bow and make an arrow using one of these old arrowheads. Would it be legal to hunt and harvest a deer with that? How special would that be?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Did you guys find all those arrowheads? 
This ain't fair, I got none. All I have are some crummy seeds. 
Wanna trade? Seeds for arrowheads?


----------



## 1basshunter

I have found so many arrowhead that it’s not funny in my life are used to live near Flint Ridge where is the Indians would come and collect The Flint it is called Flint Ridge State Park


----------



## 1basshunter

The ones you saw our the ones I found on my house property also found the remnants of an old wagon and they still plus multiple old handguns and rifles


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 282617
> View attachment 282613
> View attachment 282615
> View attachment 282611





Lazy 8 said:


> Did you guys find all those arrowheads?
> This ain't fair, I got none. All I have are some crummy seeds.
> Wanna trade? Seeds for arrowheads?


found a few in your back yard


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

The big lot above is mostly broke or chipped..scrapers bird points, heads.drills


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 282617
> View attachment 282613
> View attachment 282615
> View attachment 282611


Love the spears!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nice collection ST!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you guys find all those arrowheads?
> This ain't fair, I got none. All I have are some crummy seeds.
> Wanna trade? Seeds for arrowheads?


Yes for me l actually have so many more it not even funny well over the 500 mark in arrow heads and spearheads plus the tomahawks and artifacts to boot. I give most away now a days all to uncommon to keep. If you ever like to come and find them I’ll help you out it’s EZ to find out here


Saugeye Tom said:


> Love the spears!!


thank you


----------



## hardwaterfan

Love the pics....let me put some spice on the thread. ...I just went outside for 3 minutes and it nearly killed me...deepest respect to our ancestors.....deepest respect...idk how they did it....we're all their sons...

You know what would be super cool...would be to find a flint bracelet or necklace....like, a bunch of similar colored stones, too small to be used for weaponry...but strung up decoratively...I would love to wear it. I imagine there's a lot of it out there but the leather disintegrates and the stones just dissipate.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## hardwaterfan

I'm going to bed contemplating the sometimes delicate, sometimes brutal, ritual of courtship between men and women....yeah....I got rejected .....again...it's all good though, I'm a guy, right? I'm supposed to brush it off, hmm? Doesn't hurt, right? Hm...


----------



## 1basshunter

hardwaterfan said:


> I'm going to bed contemplating the sometimes delicate, sometimes brutal, ritual of courtship between men and women....yeah....I got rejected .....again...it's all good though, I'm a guy, right? I'm supposed to brush it off, hmm? Doesn't hurt, right? Hm...


I’m starting to think that you’re doing way too Many of lazy’s seeds at one time slow down a little bit


----------



## Burkcarp1

Drove by EZs house yesterday.....


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 282681
> Drove by EZs house yesterday.....


That's the bloomers he wears when he carries that big hulkin 10mm in supertuck style.


----------



## Snakecharmer

FOSR said:


> I thought I might develop the character a bit further.


Nice life preservers...…….


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 282681
> Drove by EZs house yesterday.....


Did Puddin move in with EZ? Two timing Fastwawa?


----------



## Snakecharmer

hardwaterfan said:


> I'm going to bed contemplating the sometimes delicate, sometimes brutal, ritual of courtship between men and women....yeah....I got rejected .....again...it's all good though, I'm a guy, right? I'm supposed to brush it off, hmm? Doesn't hurt, right? Hm...


Maybe her beer goggles wore off?


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 282681
> Drove by EZs house yesterday.....


You could stink up a couple blocks Airing them out


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 282681
> Drove by EZs house yesterday.....


You could use those thangs as a sail if yer outboard conked out. 
Are those standard Glock approved/issued?


----------



## hardwaterfan

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe her beer goggles wore off?


They were never on...funny thing is, I didn't care, really, one way or another...didnt give a f.....but losing hurts more than winning feels good...well, maybe....it's all good though...it's all good.....that's why we like fishing.....some fish are gonna bite, and some wont. Whatever.....to each, their own....


----------



## hardwaterfan

I was happily married for 14 years....it's super hard but yet super fun to be single again. I really love it. It was very, very difficult at first. Years.


----------



## 1basshunter

hardwaterfan said:


> They were never on...funny thing is, I didn't care, really, one way or another...didnt give a f.....but losing hurts more than winning feels good...well, maybe....it's all good though...it's all good.....that's why we like fishing.....some fish are gonna bite, and some wont. Whatever.....to each, their own....


How much do you drink at night


----------



## hardwaterfan

I would not wish divorce on my worst enemy.


----------



## hardwaterfan

1basshunter said:


> How much do you drink at night


I think that's my cue left.....goodnight guys...


----------



## hardwaterfan

1basshunter said:


> How much do you drink at night


Man, how can you tell? My words and thoughts are perfectly coherent..spelling is impeccable. ...you're just like my Mom...she can tell....to answer your question...enough to knock over an elephant.....every night is Friday night...


----------



## 1basshunter

hardwaterfan said:


> Man, how can you tell? My words and thoughts are perfectly coherent..spelling is impeccable. ...you're just like my Mom...she can tell....to answer your question...enough to knock over an elephant.....every night is Friday night...


Funny thing about it I can’t tell LOL


----------



## Lazy 8

Only in West-By-God...
https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...pples-cause-false-rabies-scare-west-virginia/


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Only in West-By-God...
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...pples-cause-false-rabies-scare-west-virginia/


Lazy,looks like you have found Hardwaterfan a Drinking partner that is nice of you to do that


----------



## hardwaterfan

My house is the "bad part" of my town....be careful driving today fellas....


----------



## icebucketjohn

Burkcarp1:
That's THE BEST Home Security Devise I've every seen.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> You could stink up a couple blocks Airing them out


if they were dirty they would stink up the whole neighborhood even the up-WIND side.



hardwaterfan said:


> I think that's my cue left.....goodnight guys...


that should read exit stage left.

40 yrs ago I would have made ez a good drinking partner. when I went in to buy a small bottle I left with a fifth of jack. and usually went back for more if I was in a drinking mood. but now some 40 yrs later I don't even like the smell. and back then I liked it straight. I didnt like it mixed with some soda water.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> if they were dirty they would stink up the whole neighborhood even the up-WIND side.
> 
> 
> 
> that should read exit stage left.
> 
> 40 yrs ago I would have made ez a good drinking partner. when I went in to buy a small bottle I left with a fifth of jack. and usually went back for more if I was in a drinking mood. but now some 40 yrs later I don't even like the smell. and back then I liked it straight. I didnt like it mixed with some soda water.
> sherman


40 years ago EZ, was Shooting plastic cap pistols and now he’s shootings Glock’s some people never get off the plastic


----------



## Lazy 8

EZ? CAN YOU HEAR ME? YOU'D BETTER GET ON HERE AND DO SOME ARSH WHOOPING.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> EZ? CAN YOU HEAR ME? YOU'D BETTER GET ON HERE AND DO SOME ARSH WHOOPING.


I bet he's out shopping for some of these special edition Glock boot sandals to wear down here for his night on the town:


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I bet he's out shopping for some of these special edition Glock boot sandals to wear down here for his night on the town:
> View attachment 282853


I could see him in those along with his Roy Roger Outfit Along with his plastic guns


----------



## hardwaterfan

fastwater said:


> I bet he's out shopping for some of these special edition Glock boot sandals to wear down here for his night on the town:
> View attachment 282853


You gotta hook me up bro....damn...

You know, here it is...this is serious...this is truth....my grandfather...he told me .....God rest his soul...love you Dzedo.....he told me, all women are devils.....especially Americans....they are devils....when I heard that I thought..you're wrong....hmm...you know what I still think he was wrong...they just want love and appreciation....they want attention....if you have a woman and you love her, do something special for her....she'll go nuts I promise you....don't make the same mistakes I made


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I bet he's out shopping for some of these special edition Glock boot sandals to wear down here for his night on the town:
> View attachment 282853


if i recall mr fw.....YOU modeled those first...muhahahaha


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hardwaterfan said:


> You gotta hook me up bro....damn...
> 
> You know, here it is...this is serious...this is truth....my grandfather...he told me .....God rest his soul...love you Dzedo.....he told me, all women are devils.....especially Americans....they are devils....when I heard that I thought..you're wrong....hmm...you know what I still think he was wrong...they just want love and appreciation....they want attention....if you have a woman and you love her, do something special for her....she'll go nuts I promise you....don't make the same mistakes I made


----------



## hardwaterfan

Just like a beautiful plant in the summer....you water it daily. ...if not, it will die. understand?


----------



## hardwaterfan

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 282857


Omg totally remember that episode


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> if i recall mr fw.....YOU modeled those first...muhahahaha


Those are his legs? Hehehehe.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> if i recall mr fw.....YOU modeled those first...muhahahaha





Lazy 8 said:


> Those are his legs? Hehehehe.


And I can cook too!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> And I can cook too!!!


Forget the windows!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Forget the windows!


You best be careful...you'll be throwing $ out the window like that lil fellar in ST's post.


----------



## Burkcarp1

EZ probably still shacked up with miz puddin...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> EZ probably still shacked up with miz puddin...


Bet he is!!!
She's prolly the one that bought him that plastic pistola with my $.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> You could stink up a couple blocks Airing them out


Polish Air Fresheners..............And 1 to go to 6500


----------



## fastwater

Gotta get it before 1basshunter and BC does.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Gotta get it before 1basshunter and BC does.


You could have let them have one for participation...


----------



## ezbite

gotta say, I'm liking those...


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282877
> 
> 
> gotta say, I'm liking those...


I wanna see the top half of the photo.....


----------



## Burkcarp1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282877
> 
> 
> gotta say, I'm liking those...


Gotta say I’m not surprised


----------



## Snakecharmer

145,000 views...Getting up there


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> You could have let them have one for participation...


No can do SC!
They done messed with poor ole uncle Sherm and confused him so much about whether he posted #5500 and #6000 that he's not even sure what he posted.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> No can do SC!
> They done messed with poor ole uncle Sherm and confused him so much about whether he posted #5500 and #6000 that he's not even sure what he posted.


Hey I am completely innocent on that one.


----------



## Lazy 8

Uncle Shermie will NOT allow me to likey the above ^^^
Completely? Really?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Shermie will NOT allow me to likey the above ^^^
> Completely? Really?


Sometimes you just have to do the right thing!!!! Go a head and give a like  Besides everyone knows he is the real ringleader against uncle Sherman​


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> EZ probably still shacked up with miz puddin...


yeah she turned over and caught him in a wrinkle. he's stuck there until she turns back over, LOL, LOL, HA, HA, HE, HE, HE.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

fw I see you got post 6500, congrats.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 282681
> Drove by EZs house yesterday.....


...and here's your prize for posting up on number 6,500! What goes around...comes around!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> fw I see you got post 6500, congrats.
> sherman


 Thanks ole pal!
I figured I may as well get it before you posted it and then 1basshunter shanghai'ed you saying he did. 



Lazy 8 said:


> ...and here's your prize for posting up on number 6,500! What goes around...comes around!


Hmmm...them drawers can come in mighty handy.
You know, puddin always wore them thong bloomers.
One time we was havin a family reunion at the park. It was one of them hot 'dog days' where the sun was beaten down and we had no shade around.
So I said to puddin that I needed her thong drawers. Naturally she thought I wanted to get frisky. 
I told her to go take them off and bring em to me. Took and cut the butt floss string part, spread them drawers out tieing the string to a couple posts and walla, we had enough shade for the whole family.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## G.lock

fastwater said:


> Gotta get it before 1basshunter and BC does.


I can't believe Sherm missed this one!
There goes my constipation theory.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Thanks ole pal!
> I figured I may as well get it before you posted it and then 1basshunter shanghai'ed you saying he did.
> ​Great job you got it


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> I can't believe Sherm missed this one!
> There goes my constipation theory.


that’s only when shurm gets it


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa, were you out in WI hunting by any chance?

https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdo...unting-animal-for-years-i-cannot-believe-this


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, were you out in WI hunting by any chance?
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdo...unting-animal-for-years-i-cannot-believe-this


Boy-O-Boy...that's a stud for sure.
Wasn't me...but the one I was after for about five years I never got.
Think that ole wise one died of old age.
And to think of the big bucks I passed on over those years cause I wanted to play the game I had going with him.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Thanks ole pal!
> I figured I may as well get it before you posted it and then 1basshunter shanghai'ed you saying he did.
> 
> you deserve the honor.
> 
> Hmmm...them drawers can come in mighty handy.
> You know, puddin always wore them thong bloomers.
> One time we was havin a family reunion at the park. It was one of them hot 'dog days' where the sun was beaten down and we had no shade around.
> So I said to puddin that I needed her thong drawers. Naturally she thought I wanted to get frisky.
> I told her to go take them off and bring em to me. Took and cut the butt floss string part, spread them drawers out tieing the string to a couple posts and walla, we had enough shade for the whole family.


I don't remember what I was going to say when I quoted this post, LOL.



Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, were you out in WI hunting by any chance?
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdo...unting-animal-for-years-i-cannot-believe-this


if I had a rack like that my wife could call me a stud.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I don't remember what I was going to say when I quoted this post, LOL.


That's okay uncle Sherm. The other day I got up and went into the other room and forgot why I went in there.
Then another cramp hit me and reminded me I was in the bathroom to use the terlit.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Boy-O-Boy...that's a stud for sure.
> Wasn't me...but the one I was after for about five years I never got.
> Think that ole wise one died of old age.
> And to think of the big bucks I passed on over those years cause I wanted to play the game I had going with him.


Probably could have gotten him if you didn’t sleep in the stand all the time


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Probably could have gotten him if you didn’t sleep in the stand all the time


Some of my most fav times in the stand:


----------



## G.lock

When your up and down all night taking a leak, you gotta sleep when you can.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 282927


Hey hey don’t be picking on the old people


----------



## Lazy 8

if I had a rack like that my wife could call me a stud.
sherman[/QUOTE]
If your wife had a rack like that, I'd be................................IN TROUBLE


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey hey don’t be picking on the old people


Number one, we don't like being old.
Number two, it don't take much to tick us off.
Whaddya ya mean I missed the Early Bird Special by one minute!?!?


----------



## 1basshunter

if I had a rack like that my wife could call me a stud.
sherman[/QUOTE]
Sherman, if you had a great rack like that you would be at the Taxidermy​


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> if I had a rack like that my wife could call me a stud.
> sherman


Sherman, if you had a great rack like that you would be at the Taxidermy​[/QUOTE]
Yea, please don't take this the wrong way but, if you did, everybody here'd wanna mount you.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherman, if you had a great rack like that you would be at the Taxidermy​


Yea, please don't take this the wrong way but, if you did, everybody here'd wanna mount you.[/QUOTE]
You can never tell what will happen in EZ’s truck bed


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ALL OF YOU ARE WAY OFF YHE HOOK


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody want to sell be a blue mackerel wiggle wart cheap? This one went for $620

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Storm...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


----------



## 1basshunter

at the oak ridge boys concert


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> ALL OF YOU ARE WAY OFF YHE HOOK


DON'T JUDGE ME.
JUDGE NOT LEST YE BE....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> DON'T JUDGE ME.
> JUDGE NOT LEST YE BE....


Here come the Judge, the Judge is coming...


----------



## scioto_alex

Well, I cross a line and turn 60 years old this weekend. I plan to fire up the offset and smoke a turkey breast.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody want to sell be a blue mackerel wiggle wart cheap? This one went for $620
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Storm...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


hey i have one of those but no box


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> That's okay uncle Sherm. The other day I got up and went into the other room and forgot why I went in there.
> Then another cramp hit me and reminded me I was in the bathroom to use the terlit.


ha ha ha at least you got a warning, LOL.



Lazy 8 said:


> Sherman, if you had a great rack like that you would be at the Taxidermy​


ha ha ha very funny'


Yea, please don't take this the wrong way but, if you did, everybody here'd wanna mount you.[/QUOTE]

everybody wants to $cre# me now. so whats the difference?



Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody want to sell be a blue mackerel wiggle wart cheap? This one went for $620
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Storm...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


I use to have some of those along with a lot of other colors. when I trolled the western basin my 2 favorite baits was wiggle warts and hot n tots.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> hey i have one of those but no box


put it on auction on ebay and see where it goes. not new and no box may drop the price to 2.20. whatever you do don't offer free shipping.
sherman


----------



## Zanderis

sherman51 said:


> put it on auction on ebay and see where it goes. not new and no box may drop the price to 2.20. whatever you do don't offer free shipping.
> sherman










19 point in Wisconsin


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Well, I cross a line and turn 60 years old this weekend. I plan to fire up the offset and smoke a turkey breast.


Happy Birthday Alex. May you enjoy many more. Stay healthy and prosper.


----------



## ezbite

one of my favorite pictures...


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282961
> 
> 
> one of my favorite pictures...


EZ - GREAT PIC! Is that you in a selfie after your Glock jammed or are your undies in a bunch?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Happy Birthday Alex. May you enjoy many more. Stay healthy and prosper.


Happy B-Day SA!
Enjoy that smoked turkey.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> put it on auction on ebay and see where it goes. not new and no box may drop the price to 2.20. whatever you do don't offer free shipping.
> sherman


Naw.. No need for Ebay. I'll give Tom $5 for a Blue Mackerel Wiggle Wart in new condition.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Happy Birthday Alex! If you would post your address, we can all send Linda a sympathy card for putting up with you another year!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Naw.. No need for Ebay. I'll give Tom $5 for a Blue Mackerel Wiggle Wart in new condition.


I'm out when I get home I'll get a pic of it


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> EZ - GREAT PIC! Is that you in a selfie after your Glock jammed or are your undies in a bunch?


ahh, a shot across the bow i see....


----------



## scioto_alex

Now I need to mix up some brine to inject into the turkey, then let that rest while I go get some pecan chunk, then get the fire going.


----------



## sherman51

I cant keep up with this thread. i'm gone for a couple of hrs and there's like 20 posts, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> EZ - GREAT PIC! Is that you in a selfie after your Glock jammed or are your undies in a bunch?


Your new car just got to my house


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Tom, where did you get Lil Kimmie's car???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Is this the big money lure


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Your new car just got to my house
> View attachment 282973
> View attachment 282975


What's the sticker on that baby?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> What's the sticker on that baby?


34k....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Honda


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> 34k....


That would be a cool car but you know some yahoo would "key" it for the hell of it or it would be a shopping cart magnet..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> That would be a cool car but you know some yahoo would "key" it for the hell of it or it would be a shopping cart magnet..


It was really sweet...its at the Fairfield commons mall in beavercreek oh


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is this the big money lure
> View attachment 282977
> View attachment 282979
> View attachment 282981


I wish it was but it looks like its a blue herringbone hot-n-tot. for whatever reason the " wiggle warts seem to have the following and the blue mackerel is a hot color


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> It was really sweet...its at the Fairfield commons mall in beavercreek oh


You're wife could put her makeup on looking at the car....


----------



## Smitty82

What kind of finish is that?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here's an image for you....Can you imagine "Puddin" standing next to that car....You could see two of her or maybe that's four of her since she's a little larger than normal...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Smitty82 said:


> What kind of finish is that?


 It looked like chrome


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's an image for you....Can you imagine "Puddin" standing next to that car....You could see two of her or maybe that's four of her since she's a little larger than normal...


No way that could happen with a Honda.
Would have to be a stretch limo to get all of puddins reflection


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

I think them deer are trespassing


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think them deer are trespassing


Yep wrong thread...


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think them deer are trespassing


Bet that fellar didn't have his property posted.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater busted 11068 likes.....L.i.b


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater busted 11068 likes.....L.i.b


You'll hit 10,000 soon...You and Fastwawa are way more popular than me. Probably cause you guys got Lazy's money and Puddin....


----------



## PromiseKeeper

You mean you aren't on the payroll for liking Fastwaters posts SC?


----------



## ezbite

No excuse for missing now, not that I ever did, but if it were to happen now, I'd have excuse not...


----------



## G.lock

ezbite said:


> View attachment 283019
> 
> 
> No excuse for missing now, not that I ever did, but if it were to happen now, I'd have excuse not...


Gotta ask... isn't it hard to drive and use a range finder?


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> View attachment 283019
> 
> 
> No excuse for missing now, not that I ever did, but if it were to happen now, I'd have excuse not...


Save your receipt.... You may find a better deal on Black Friday...


----------



## Snakecharmer

PromiseKeeper said:


> You mean you aren't on the payroll for liking Fastwaters posts SC?


He never sent me the check....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> He never sent me the check....


Who
...Sherman??


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is this the big money lure
> View attachment 282977
> View attachment 282979
> View attachment 282981


if I only had a dollar for every walleye i've caught on those 2 lures i'd retire from being broke all the time.



Snakecharmer said:


> Here's an image for you....Can you imagine "Puddin" standing next to that car....You could see two of her or maybe that's four of her since she's a little larger than normal...


sssssshh don't let puddin know she's not normal size. it would break her heart to find out she's as big as a small truck.




Saugeye Tom said:


> Who
> ...Sherman??


not me! I put it in the mail! i'm not responsible for the usps!
sherman!


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> He never sent me the check....


I got my check yesterday and paid off my house with it


----------



## sherman51

if I don't get my check soon I wont be liking his posts anymore. I like getting likes!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> if I don't get my check soon I wont be liking his posts anymore. I like getting likes!
> sherman


I sent both your and SC's check via USPS a long time ago.
I think it mighta been the same mailman that didn't deliver uncle Sherms check to ST.
Seems them dirty rascals got a bad habit of not delivering them checks.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> I sent both your and SC's check via USPS a long time ago.
> Seems them dirty rascals got a bad habit of not delivering them checks.


Think someone is taking them?? EZ got a new rangefinder. Not saying that’s what happened but it might be


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Think someone is taking them?? EZ got a new rangefinder. Not saying that’s what happened but it might be


 Hmmm...good question!!!
I wonder if EZ works for the USPS.
He did buy them new tires and that new 'brick of plastic' right after uncle Sherms check came up missing. Now he bought a new high $ range finder after SC's and uncle Sherms checks I sent out come up missing.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...good question!!!
> I wonder if EZ works for the USPS.
> He did buy them new tires and that new 'brick of plastic' right after uncle Sherms check came up missing. Now he bought a new high $ range finder after SC's and uncle Sherms checks I sent out come up missing.


Hey do you think EZ will know how to operate the new fangled range finder??


----------



## ezbite

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey do you think EZ will know how to operate the new fangled range finder??


Just like a Glock, squeeze and it works every time.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey do you think EZ will know how to operate the new fangled range finder??


Yea...but he still won't be able to hit anything he ranges with it using that plastic brick he's huntin with. That's why he bought something that holds a wheelbarrow full of ammo. 
From their accuracy, Gastritis Glock had no clue what the term, 'one shot,one kill' meant.
But he was very familiar with the 'spray and pray' theory.


----------



## 1basshunter

ezbite said:


> Just like a Glock, squeeze and it works every time.


That’s funny  good one!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> Just like a Glock, squeeze and it works every time.


OH MY LMAO


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Just like a Glock, squeeze and it works every time.





Saugeye Tom said:


> OH MY *LMAO*


I know ST...I got a good laugh out of that one too.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Hitting something using a range finder is kind of like thinking you will catch fish just because you saw them on your fish finder


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Hitting something using a range finder is kind of like thinking you will catch fish just because you saw them on your fish finder


Isn't that the truth PK!!!

Bobk told me EZ couldn't hit a window if he was tryin to shoot his way out of a phone booth.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

fastwater said:


> Isn't that the truth PK!!!
> 
> Bobk told me EZ couldn't hit a window if he was tryin to shoot his way out of a phone booth.


We all know any job worth doing is best done with quality equipment. Need I say more??


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Isn't that the truth PK!!!
> 
> Bobk told me EZ couldn't hit a window if he was tryin to shoot his way out of a phone booth.


So I need to find out where EZ hunts at so I can stay away??


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> So I need to find out where EZ hunts at so I can stay away??


10-4!
Depending on where I hunt, I'm very likely to pass by bobk's on the way there.
He has promised to let me know when EZ will be there shooting up the woods with his 10mm so I can take the long way around.
Also, since I used to live close to where bobk lives and know,are friends with some of his neighbor's, I called them and explained the situation to them. Told them when all the shooting breaks out that sounds like a war,do not be alarmed. It's just a 'spray and pray' Glock guy trying to hit a deer. But told them to get ready cause everything he just shot at will be headed their way.
They thanked me for the heads up and said they will be wearing flak jackets in the woods.


----------



## G.lock

I wasn't going to join in in the Glock bashing but with a screen name like mine people can be excused for making erroneous assumption. If I download the picture correctly you will see my Colt mkIV combat elite. It has had a little work done and is a real tack driver. Wish I could tell you what was done but it was a birthday gift from my ex and I never got the whole story.


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> View attachment 283151
> I wasn't going to join in in the Glock bashing but with a screen name like mine people can be excused for making erroneous assumption. If I download the picture correctly you will see my Colt mkIV combat elite. It has had a little work done and is a real tack driver. Wish I could tell you what was done but it was a birthday gift from my ex and I never got the whole story.


Hmmm...now that is a fine pistola right there my friend. 
EZ fondles that one for awhile and he'll run to the 1st recycle bin he can find to throw all them plastic bricks into.


----------



## sherman51

EZ has broad shoulders, he carries everything you guys piles on about his g.lock, lol.



G.lock said:


> View attachment 283151
> I wasn't going to join in in the Glock bashing but with a screen name like mine people can be excused for making erroneous assumption. If I download the picture correctly you will see my Colt mkIV combat elite. It has had a little work done and is a real tack driver. Wish I could tell you what was done but it was a birthday gift from my ex and I never got the whole story.


yeah but both of you are stuck with your g.lock forever.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## 1basshunter

My little brothers friend Buck he got last night


----------



## fastwater

That's a buck of a lifetime for sure 1BH.
Know what county he shot it in?


----------



## 1basshunter

Licking


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 283181
> My little brothers friend Buck he got last night


beautiful deer


----------



## 1basshunter

That it is, he did The old fashion way a lot of practice with his bow and did not use a rangefinder might wanna let EZ, know that


----------



## sherman51

a deer that most of us only dream about. congrats to him on a true trophy.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 283255


the guys on this thread don't need no training, were all nuts except me and sometimes I wonder about me, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Oh you bring Sylvester into this thread.

Well, there's PePe Le Pew, a famously horny skunk who was happy to jump species lines for some loving, his idea.









But, Sylvester had a son.









So, what was he like in bed?

"Holsstpthdsthill! Now I gotcha!"


----------



## ress

Lordy where is this going?


----------



## spikeg79

Well found my new staplegun the other day, wife put it in the shoe rack by the front door  , she found the camera charger as well, she put it in the end table drawer on her side of the bed lol. Wonder what other missing things will pop up in the coming weeks .


----------



## ress

Been There!!


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Lordy where is this going?


No one ever knows!!!! That’s part of the fun of it


----------



## 1basshunter

How many of you like oak island I think it’s pretty cool show!! But my wife thinks it’s stupid 2 hundred feet down they find dirt I tell her I know amazing


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> How many of you like oak island I think it’s pretty cool show!! But my wife thinks it’s stupid 2 hundred feet down they find dirt I tell her I know amazing


I dunno about it. I think it's a show of looking and never actually finding the mother lode. It's all about the hunt.


----------



## Lazy 8

spikeg79 said:


> Well found my new staplegun the other day, wife put it in the shoe rack by the front door  , she found the camera charger as well, she put it in the end table drawer on her side of the bed lol. Wonder what other missing things will pop up in the coming weeks .


Lookout when she starts hiding her own Easter eggs.


----------



## Lazy 8

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 283179


Time to eat the donuts.


----------



## scioto_alex

Different hunting: Job hunting. I'm trying to get back into a work-from-home job and some of the results can be funny. 

A search for "virtual assistant" brings up package-handling "assistant" jobs in distribution centers. Ain't anything virtual about those packages.

For a while I had a gig writing science articles as classroom materials, but the assignments dried up. I was being paid to learn, though sometimes the topics were silly, like how ducks mate. Don't get me started. Anyway those were paid at $50 each.


----------



## Smitty82

You wanna know what I find funny? The city finally decides to fix the pot holes in the street right before its time for the plows to come back out.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Different hunting: Job hunting. I'm trying to get back into a work-from-home job and some of the results can be funny.
> 
> A search for "virtual assistant" brings up package-handling "assistant" jobs in distribution centers. Ain't anything virtual about those packages.
> 
> For a while I had a gig writing science articles as classroom materials, but the assignments dried up. I was being paid to learn, though sometimes the topics were silly, like how ducks mate. Don't get me started. Anyway those were paid at $50 each.


I remember years ago my wife wanted me to build an outside house for a stray kitty she felt sorry for. Try researching, "cat houses" on line!


----------



## Snakecharmer

spikeg79 said:


> Well found my new staplegun the other day, wife put it in the shoe rack by the front door  , she found the camera charger as well, she put it in the end table drawer on her side of the bed lol. Wonder what other missing things will pop up in the coming weeks .


I'll never understand the female mind......Why store the stapler in a shoe rack? Your wife and my wife must be related...

And don't worry about what things pop up. Your worry should be what things are going to disappear...


----------



## sherman51

how many of you guys got back to st about us getting together for a sit down? I told him to count me in as long as the meeting place wasnt to far away. It would be great to meet you guys in person. if your up for it let st know.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> how many of you guys got back to st about us getting together for a sit down? I told him to count me in as long as the meeting place wasnt to far away. It would be great to meet you guys in person. if your up for it let st know.
> sherman


If you come up to Geneva this summer, I would like to break bread with you and Mike (Outwest). I will travel as far as Columbus or Toledo.


Bob


----------



## ress

Time frame for me would be after the holidays. OGF did a thang in Columbus a year or two ago. Snowed like hel the day and night before. I had planned to travel the 1.5 hrs but not in iffy road conditions.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Time frame for me would be after the holidays. OGF did a thang in Columbus a year or two ago. Snowed like hel the day and night before. I had planned to travel the 1.5 hrs but not in iffy road conditions.


Maybe the fishing expo?


----------



## ress

It was pre expo if I remember right. Maybe Saturday night between?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

come on guys any sat eve after t giving...start a sign up list and a date unkie sherm


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 0utwest

Snakecharmer said:


> If you come up to Geneva this summer, I would like to break bread with you and Mike (Outwest). I will travel as far as Columbus or Toledo.
> 
> 
> Bob


Sounds good to me lets make it happen !


----------



## ezbite

George koloski, graduated with his son mark.. George was a car salesman, he had a heart attack and died by the mahoning river (lucky bastard) he used to come to the vfw everyday and get a double, he wasn't a veteran, just a good man who always helped out when asked to help.today I'm thankful I knew George.


----------



## ress

Happy Thanksgiving ya'll


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> If you come up to Geneva this summer, I would like to break bread with you and Mike (Outwest). I will travel as far as Columbus or Toledo.
> 
> 
> Bob


I can do Columbus its about a 2 1/2 hr drive for me.

well it looks like i'm going to fl this winter. going to stay with my great nephew. i'll be gone from jan 10th to feb the 3rd. I can do the meet any time after Christmas but before the 10th of jan or after the 3rd of feb. or anytime before the 8th of dec. our muzzleloader season comes in on the 8th of dec to the 23rd of dec. I missed it last yr because my oldest son and me went to fl for those 2 weeks.



Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 283511


I don't want anything to do with eating that bird.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Blue Pike said:


>


Funny stuff B. P.
I would post the youtube "Turkey Call TV Anchor" video but I'm afraid they may close down the derailer thread. You big boys are on your own... May you all get "Shake Weights" for Christmas to build up your arms...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Columbus is 2 1/2 hours for me too, Sherm.


----------



## 1basshunter

Happy thanksgiving to all of you guys


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all of you guys


And a Happy Thanksgiving to You!


----------



## fastwater

Happy Thanksgiving to all you dirty birds...


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy Gobble Day to all you *TURKEYS*.


----------



## scioto_alex

Turkeys, huh?

One time a friend and I were walking a trail in the Sharon Woods park on the north side of Columbus. We noticed a pair of turkeys crossing the trail in front of us. Then we noticed some turkeys crossing the trail behind us. Then we realized that a whole flock was crossing paths with us, so we just stopped and let them pass around us.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all you dirty birds...


I resemble that remark.


----------



## sherman51

how many can do jan the 5th or 6th on our get together. st you pick the place and time. I can also do Celina or a little farther north or east. Toledo is a little to far for me. its about 4 1/2 hrs away.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Dayton? Celina....cols.....


----------



## 1basshunter

My favorite part of Thanksgiving is the turkey


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Dayton? Celina....cols.....


either place is good for me.

outwest just told me jan the 5th is ohio opening of muzzle loading season. how about dec 29th or 30th. are we going to meet and do lunch? or just have coffee or whatever?
sherman


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Dayton? Celina....cols.....


either place is good for me.

outwest just told me jan the 5th is ohio opening of muzzle loading season. how about dec 29th or 30th. are we going to meet and do lunch? or just have coffee or whatever?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> either place is good for me.
> 
> outwest just told me jan the 5th is ohio opening of muzzle loading season. how about dec 29th or 30th. are we going to meet and do lunch? or just have coffee or whatever?


Someone set a date and place....about 1 or 2 in the afternoon


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Someone set a date and place....about 1 or 2 in the afternoon


That’s a great idea  now all we need is someone to do it. And we all look too you as the ringleader


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 283539
> My favorite part of Thanksgiving is the turkey


----------



## Saugeye Tom

December the 15th Taylor's tavern. Enron ohio 200.in the after noon....really good foods


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 283571


It will jam


----------



## G.lock

Hey Tom,
Did autocorrect change Enon to Enron on your post 6655?
Enon Ohio is between Fairborn and Springfield.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G.lock said:


> Hey Tom,
> Did autocorrect change Enon to Enron on your post 6655?
> Enon Ohio is between Fairborn and Springfield.


Enon damn auto correct


----------



## 1basshunter

I hope y’all had a great Thanksgiving and I mean that truly, me and my wife and family did. I stuff the turkey with Prozac and some of the lazy’s seeds


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I hope y’all had a great Thanksgiving and I mean that truly, me and my wife and family did. I stuff the turkey with Prozac and some of the lazy’s seeds


Do you even remember drinking gravy straight from the gravy boat?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Do you even remember drinking gravy straight from the gravy boat?


Don’t we all do that  more Prozac in that part


----------



## scioto_alex

If we're serious about a get-together, maybe it should have its own thread.

I would like to attend but my ride is a derelict van with a failing transmission and no working vent/defroster controls. Maybe I could bribe a ride (from Columbus) with some smoked salmon or something like that.


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> December the 15th Taylor's tavern. Enron ohio 200.in the after noon....really good foods


December is not good for me. Too many things going on with the families and work party. Those places will work tho.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> December the 15th Taylor's tavern. Enron ohio 200.in the after noon....really good foods


I love the place you picked. about 1 hr 45 minute drive for me. but the date is the 2nd weekend of our ml season here in Indiana. can you guys make the same place dec 29th? or jan 5th?
sherman


----------



## sherman51

come on guys we gotta get this done. ress can you do dec 29th or jan 5th. i'm leaning towards jan 5th. that way Christmas and new years should be over.


----------



## ress

Yeah January's no issues.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ok january the 5th it is sign up sheet...

Sherm
ress
st
G lock...
1 bass hunter
alex


----------



## G.lock

Count me in ST.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Zanderis




----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> ok january the 5th it is sign up sheet...
> 
> Sherm
> ress
> st
> .......


Put me down please


----------



## sherman51

I just remembered the 5th of jan is opening day of muzzle loader season in ohio. is it to late to change it to dec 29th? I can make either date but a lot of guys don't want to miss opening day.


----------



## ress

I don't do it.......


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> If we're serious about a get-together, maybe it should have its own thread.
> 
> I would like to attend but my ride is a derelict van with a failing transmission and no working vent/defroster controls. Maybe I could bribe a ride (from Columbus) with some smoked salmon or something like that.


I can give you a ride to it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I just remembered the 5th of jan is opening day of muzzle loader season in ohio. is it to late to change it to dec 29th? I can make either date but a lot of guys don't want to miss opening day.


every on will have their deer b then...hell fastwata already has 5......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> ok january the 5th it is sign up sheet...
> 
> Sherm
> ress
> st
> G lock...
> 1 bass hunter


list is growing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all you dirty birds...


u want on the list deerslayer???


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> u want on the list deerslayer???


No can do fella's.
Got a call from a fellar in dire straights. His property is being invaded by terrorist Cervidae with large white tails. Already have orders and am headed out of town that week in an attempt to try and divert an attempted assault on society as we know it.
You guys have a GREAT time...and do your best to make uncle Sherm behave.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## scioto_alex

1basshunter said:


> I can give you a ride to it


Great, thanks! I can chip in on gas. I think I will smoke some salmon, unless we meet at a place that doesn't allow food to be brought. In that case maybe we can do some out-of-the-trunk dealing out in the lot.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> No can do fella's.
> Got a call from a fellar in dire straights. His property is being invaded by terrorist Cervidae with large white tails. Already have orders and am headed out of town that week in an attempt to try and divert an attempted assault on society as we know it.
> You guys have a GREAT time...and do your best to make uncle Sherm behave.


I REFUSE TO LIKE THIS


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Great, thanks! I can chip in on gas. I think I will smoke some salmon, unless we meet at a place that doesn't allow food to be brought. *In that case maybe we can do some out-of-the-trunk dealing out in the lot.*


I knew it...this is NOT good.
Between Lazy sellin his seeds out of his trunk in the parking lot, then guys goin to another trunk to buy SA's hot smoked salmon, can see yet another group of OGF misfits headed to the pokie.
Someone best be takin up a collection for bail $ ahead of time.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I knew it...this is NOT good.
> Between Lazy's seeds and hot smoked salmon bein sold out of a car trunk in the parking lot, can see yet another group of OGF misfits headed to the pokie.
> Someone best be takin up a collection for bail $ ahead of time.


An attorney has been retained


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> An attorney has been retained


Hmmm...hope that attorney doesn't get locked up too.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> No can do fella's.
> Got a call from a fellar in dire straights. His property is being invaded by terrorist Cervidae with large white tails. Already have orders and am headed out of town that week in an attempt to try and divert an attempted assault on society as we know it.
> You guys have a GREAT time...and do your best to make uncle Sherm behave.


sweetwater you will be sorely missed. I was looking forward to meeting you.

what about lazy will he be there?
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

This is the source of the parking lot gag: My father and I actually did that, in 2003, at Grutas Park in Lithuania.









We were leaving when out in the parking lot, a guy was selling smoked eels out of the trunk of his car. So my dad bought one. Then we went to a restaurant for lunch, and we gave the eel to the kitchen. They plated it up with onions and bread etc. and that was lunch.

It was tasty, but bony. Vodka.

There's a lot of fishing and fish smoking in Liithuania. The terrain is similar to the Great Lakes region, with rivers and lakes. Then there is the Baltic Sea which is half-salty. If I dropped you down to the Baltic shore you'd swear you were in Michigan.

There's a lot of fish preservation by salting, too. You can find salted herring in that style in the Kosher section of some stores. Very salty, sometimes also sweet.

In case I haven't derailed the thread yet, imagine this: in a big serving platter, lay down a layer of thin onion slices. Top each slice with a thin slice of tomato. Then top each of those with a little bit of that salty herring. Then drizzle a bit of vinegar over all that. 

Rye bread. Vodka.

While we're on the side track, in eastern Europe and Russia there is a type of vinegar very different from what we have in our stores. Ours is diluted to 5% (acetic acid) but this stuff is 70%. I have a bottle and it doesn't have a screw cap; it has a rubber cap with a tiny squirt hole, sort of like a smaller version of a Tabasco squirt bottle. A little dash of that stuff can really change a pot of cabbage.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> sweetwater you will be sorely missed. I was looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> what about lazy will he be there?
> sherman


Will miss you and all the crew that shows up.
You behave yourself uncle Sherm! 
I don't want to hear about you repeating getting all fired up on Lazy's seeds again and running over anybodys boat in the parking lot like what happened years ago up at Manistee.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Will miss you and all the crew that shows up.
> You behave yourself uncle Sherm!
> I don't want to hear about you repeating getting all fired up on Lazy's seeds again and running over anybodys boat in the parking lot like what happened years ago up at Manistee.


No boats allowed


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> No boats allowed


But bring the half set just so it can be showed off


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> But bring the half set just so it can be showed off


Good idea BH1

ST should bring that half seat and make the official announcement who the lucky winner is.
I'm still confused as to who it belongs to.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Good idea BH1
> 
> ST should bring that half seat and make the official announcement who the lucky winner is.
> I'm still confused as to who it belongs to.


I’m thinking all of us


----------



## Saugeye Tom

How bout them buckeyes O H I O


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

I never woulda thought of that


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 283739


Sorta hard to open the door


----------



## dugworm

Buckeyes won today, yup, bucks won.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> I never woulda thought of that





Saugeye Tom said:


> Sorta hard to open the door


I know right?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sorta hard to open the door


just my first thought!
sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper

give the guy credit. He's proving to the missus that he needs a bigger garage!


----------



## fastwater

Pure bonafide ingenious!!!
Think I might hire that fellar in ma boat buildin business.
He could go out and do these modifications at people's homes after they buy their new yacht.
Our new slogan could be: 'No boat to big'


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## PromiseKeeper

Shortdrift got me to thinkin bout this in another thread so time for a derail. Mirror mirror on the wall, who's the biggest pot stirrer of all?


----------



## 1basshunter

PromiseKeeper said:


> Shortdrift got me to thinkin bout this in another thread so time for a derail. Mirror mirror on the wall, who's the biggest pot stirrer of all?


Not me!!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

denial is usually the first sign of a problem


----------



## spikeg79

I got to stop doing oddjobs for family, bunch of cheapskates... "aw come on we're family", told him "just keep in mind what you owe me when you send me a Christmas card this year".


----------



## 1basshunter

PromiseKeeper said:


> denial is usually the first sign of a problem


Can’t prove it ​


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

PromiseKeeper said:


> Shortdrift got me to thinkin bout this in another thread so time for a derail. Mirror mirror on the wall, who's the biggest pot stirrer of all?


I've stirred a few in my time especially in the Sports forum but I would put the title on one of hard water guys...Seems like they're getting banned a lot.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> *I've stirred a few in my time especially in the Sports forum* but I would put the title on one of hard water guys...Seems like they're getting banned a lot.



I hadn't noticed!
But...I love it.


----------



## scioto_alex

Feh, back in the bulletin board days when it wasn't yet a Web-based interface but more like an email list, the behavior was terrible. I stayed away from any BBQ discussion forum for ten years because of the insults and threats. I'll just say those boards were not a good place to be a woman, a Black, or a Jew.


----------



## scioto_alex

In a brighter note, let's enrich our cultural knoweldge with some opera.


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Shortdrift got me to thinkin bout this in another thread so time for a derail. Mirror mirror on the wall, who's the biggest pot stirrer of all?


EZ?


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> Shortdrift got me to thinkin bout this in another thread so time for a derail. Mirror mirror on the wall, who's the biggest pot stirrer of all?


ez is a close second but for a guy that came in late I got to give honor to 1 bh.



1basshunter said:


> Not me!!


the guilty dog barks 1st.

I thought about lazy but all he does is spread the sunshine with them thar seeds, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

If Uncle Shermie said it, then it shall be written.  Done and done.


----------



## 1basshunter

I think this is a conspiracy theory but I’ll take the award


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I think this is a conspiracy theory but I’ll take the award


I just read the bottom of your post about the fish having home field advantage. I have known something was up but until now I didnt understand just what they have going for them, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Uncle Shermie - I saw where you're looking for a boat seat, maybe Burkcarp1 will sell you his? 
The seat costs around $40,000....the boat it's mounted on come's with it.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Shermie - I saw where you're looking for a boat seat, maybe Burkcarp1 will sell you his?
> The seat costs around $40,000....the boat it's mounted on come's with it.


lets knock a 0 off the price and he can keep the old boat. or maybe decoy hound will loan me the seats out of his big boat and let the boat go with the seats, LOL. just kidding, I wouldnt use someone else's boat.
SHERMAN


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ezbite

i saw eddie... damn this dude has some pipes..


----------



## 1basshunter

I’ve got to stop giving Turtles beer but it’s fun


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> i saw eddie... damn this dude has some pipes..


I notice the pose in the video cover and your avatar are the same. Coincidence?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I notice the pose in the video cover and your avatar are the same. Coincidence?


Nah


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah


Not the same pose or not a coincidence?


----------



## Snakecharmer

If you think he has pipes, you ought to see Lazy's. He recommends them for his seeds..


----------



## fishingful




----------



## fishingful

Snakecharmer said:


> I've stirred a few in my time especially in the Sports forum but I would put the title on one of hard water guys...Seems like they're getting banned a lot.


We are a fun bunch. Some people are too serious lol


----------



## Snakecharmer

fishingful said:


> We are a fun bunch. Some people are too serious lol


Let me know too.....Some guys get mad when you pull their leg....I guess it ain't football..


----------



## Snakecharmer

fishingful said:


> View attachment 284103


Stay away from my Bass hole...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Snakecharmer said:


> Let me know too.....Some guys get mad when you pull their leg....I guess it ain't football..


OR a drumstick...


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Snakecharmer

fishingful said:


> We are a fun bunch. Some people are too serious lol


Here are the world's worst fish puns all wrapped up in one song if you've never heard of it...

*Wet Dream - Kip Addotta*
(written by Biff Manard)
contributed by Chris Clark, April 14, 1993 


It was April the Forty-first, being a quadruple leap year;
I was driving in downtown Atlantis. 
My Barracuda was in the shop, so I was in a rented Stingray, 
and it was overheating. 
So I pulled into a Shell station; they said I'd blown a seal.
I said, "Fix the damn thing and leave my private life out of it, okay, pal?"
While they were doing that, I walked over to a place called the Oyster Bar. 
A real dive. But I knew the owner; he used to play for the dolphins. 
I said, "HI GILL!" (You have to yell, he's hard of herring.)
_Chorus:_
Think I had a wet dream, cruisin' through the Gulf stream.
Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh. Wet dream.
Gill was also down on his luck. 
Fact is, he was barely keeping his head below water. 
I bellied up to the sandbar; he poured the usual: Rusty Snail, hold the grunion, shaken, not stirred. 
With a peanut butter and jellyfish sandwich on the side, heavy on the mako. 
I slipped him a fin, on porpoise. 
I was feeling good; I even dropped a sand dollar in the box for Jerry's Squids,
for the halibut.
Well, the place was crowded. We were packed in like sardines. 
They were all there to listen to the big band sounds of Tommy Dorsal.
What sole. Tommy was rockin' the place with a very popular tuna,
"Salmonchanted Evening", and the stage was surrounded by screaming groupers,
Probably there to see the bass player. 
One of them was this cute little yellowtail, and she was givin' me the eye.
So I figured this was my chance for a little fun. 
You know, piece of Pisces.
But she said things I just couldn't fathom. 
She was too deep, seemed to be under a lot of pressure. 
Boy, could she drink. She drank like a...
She drank a lot.
I said, "What's your sign?"
She said, "Aquarium."
I said, "Great! Let's get tanked!"
_Chorus_
I invited her up to my place for a little midnight bait. 
I said, "C'mon baby, it'll only take a few minnows."
She threw me that same old line: "Not tonight, I got a haddock."
And she wasn't kidding, either, cause in came the biggest,
meanest looking haddock I'd ever seen come down the pike. 
He was covered with mussels. He came over to me; he said, "Listen, Shrimp. 
Don't you come trollin' around here." What a crab. 
This guy was steamed. I could see the anchor in his eyes.
I turned to him and I said, "Abalone! You're just being shellfish."
Well, I knew there was going to be trouble, and so did Gill,
cause he was already on the phone to the cods. 
The haddock hits me with a sucker punch. I catch him with a left hook.
He eels over. It was a fluke, but there he was, lying on the deck,
flat as a mackerel, kelpless.
I said, "Forget the cods, Gill. This guy's going to need a sturgeon.
Well, the yellowtail was impressed with the way I landed her boyfriend. 
She came over to me; she said, "Hey, big boy, you're really a game fish. 
What's your name?"
I said, "Marlin."
_Chorus_
Well, from then on we had a whale of a time. I took her to dinner; 
I took her to dance; I bought her a bouquet of flounders. 
And then I went home with her.
And what did I get for my trouble? A case of the clams


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Not the same pose or not a coincidence?


Strikingly the SAME. 
Scaredly the SAME. 

Great song! ^^^ Did Dio sing that?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Let me know too.....Some guys get mad when you pull their leg....I guess it ain't football..


You have to be thick-skinned to survive around here. You also have to be able to take it....as well as dish it out.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> If you think he has pipes, you ought to see Lazy's. He recommends them for his seeds..


Yup, and they're of the corn cob variety.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 284031


that gave my wife and me our laugh for the day. now that was funny until the wife told me my butt must sleep all the time, LOL, ha ha.



Snakecharmer said:


> I notice the pose in the video cover and your avatar are the same. Coincidence?


nice catch!



Lazy 8 said:


> You have to be thick-skinned to survive around here. You also have to be able to take it....as well as dish it out.


I stay upset on this thread. my skin ain't as thick as it was at 40.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

I stay upset on this thread. my skin ain't as thick as it was at 40.
sherman[/QUOTE]
We know that that’s what makes it so fun


----------



## ress

Man it's cold outside!! We have about 2 inches of snow on the ground. Took a short drive in the country to smoke a cigar after work and Dang drifts on the road!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Second one for all those ice fishing fools
View attachment 284175
View attachment 284177


----------



## Lazy 8

I can wait until the weather breaks to go fishing again. I'll just sit in front of my boob tube and sharpen the hooks on my lures with a TV tray. 
I ain't a gonna sit out there and freeze my bippy off.


----------



## fishingful

Lazy 8 said:


> I can wait until the weather breaks to go fishing again. I'll just sit in front of my boob tube and sharpen the hooks on my lures with a TV tray.
> I ain't a gonna sit out there and freeze my bippy off.


Me either


----------



## ress

Saw a few like that up on Higgins Lake a few years ago Smelt fishing. Way Way Cool!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Mom used to fry smelts in a big cast iron skillet. I'm not sure those are still available in the local groceries. 

Those were fun, fried just to the point of getting crunchy.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I can wait until the weather breaks to go fishing again. I'll just sit in front of my boob tube and sharpen the hooks on my lures with a TV tray.
> I ain't a gonna sit out there and freeze my bippy off.


lazy I cant wait until spring. maybe you need to go with me ice fishing in fl in jan. plan on leaving here on the 10th and start back on the 1st or 2nd of feb. the only thing is you'll have to sleep in the truck or boat. me and my brother n law get the sofa.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

how many guys is doing the meet and greet at talors tavern in enon ohio on the 5th of jan. the more the merrier. come on guys just let st know you plan to be there.
sherman


----------



## polebender

Lazy 8 said:


> I can wait until the weather breaks to go fishing again. I'll just sit in front of my boob tube and sharpen the hooks on my lures with a TV tray.
> I ain't a gonna sit out there and freeze my bippy off.


I’ve always had the hardest time sharping my hooks with a TV tray! Can never seem to get a good point!


----------



## scioto_alex

Is that Taylor's Tavern? It comes up as being in Springfield.

http://www.taylorstavernoh.com/


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Is that Taylor's Tavern? It comes up as being in Springfield.
> 
> http://www.taylorstavernoh.com/


yes in between enon and Springfield 6 so far


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> ok january the 5th it is sign up sheet...
> 
> Sherm
> ress
> st
> G lock...
> 1 bass hunter
> alex


here is the list


----------



## scioto_alex

Hmm, ya know, with Rt. 68 right there, it would not be difficult to take a field trip over to Freshwater Farms

https://fwfarms.com/


----------



## sherman51

come on some of you misfits join in, its going to be a hoot to meet you guys.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 284187


WHERE'S THE SEATS....everybody standing up. I'll sell you some?


----------



## scioto_alex

sherman51 said:


> come on some of you misfits join in, its going to be a hoot to meet you guys.
> sherman


I still think this planning should have its own thread, so people could find it more easily instead of it being buried in this thread.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> I still think this planning should have its own thread, so people could find it more easily instead of it being buried in this thread.


Then go ahead and make it


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 284213


You got that right


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I still think this planning should have its own thread, so people could find it more easily instead of it being buried in this thread.





1basshunter said:


> Then go ahead and make it


bass hunter beat me to it. but after all this is the derail thread. i'll ask for more people to join us quite often on here. as the 5th of jan draws near i'll remind everybody. I think we only have 6 as of last count, but we need more. come on LAZY i'm sure you can make it.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> bass hunter beat me to it. but after all this is the derail thread. i'll ask for more people to join us quite often on here. as the 5th of jan draws near i'll remind everybody. I think we only have 6 as of last count, but we need more. come on LAZY i'm sure you can make it.
> sherman


Maybe Lazy’s is to lazy to make it  just saying


----------



## spikeg79

Been tracking a package via usps.com tracking. It originated in Oregon, checked the tracking today and the package is in Florida, wonder how the heck it's going to arrive here tomorrow  .


----------



## ress

sherman51 said:


> bass hunter beat me to it. but after all this is the derail thread. i'll ask for more people to join us quite often on here. as the 5th of jan draws near i'll remind everybody. I think we only have 6 as of last count, but we need more. come on LAZY i'm sure you can make it.
> sherman


Just throwing this out there...Should we change the date to allow some of the regular derailers to attend???? More the merrier ya know.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> bass hunter beat me to it. but after all this is the derail thread. i'll ask for more people to join us quite often on here. as the 5th of jan draws near i'll remind everybody. I think we only have 6 as of last count, but we need more. come on LAZY i'm sure you can make it.
> sherman


I'll try to make it ya bunch of bums.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

If you guys change the date I'll prosecute....fast wat a and ez can miss the first day of black powder...everyone knows you get the buck on the last day


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

spikeg79 said:


> Been tracking a package via usps.com tracking. It originated in Oregon, checked the tracking today and the package is in Florida, wonder how the heck it's going to arrive here tomorrow  .


Bet it's the same usps. boneheads that has uncle Sherms check.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Bet it's the same usps. boneheads that has uncle Sherms check.


I'll buy your lunch AND give you a citica and fenwick combo


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll buy your lunch AND give you a citica and fenwick combo


Why you gonna do all that ST?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Why you gonna do all that ST?


Because I'm your attorney


----------



## fastwater

Well...as my attorney, please don't let Alex and lazy get you thrown in the 'bighouse' for peddlin hot smoked salmon and seeds in the tavern parking lot.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> If you guys change the date I'll prosecute....fast wat a and ez can miss the first day of black powder...everyone knows you get the buck on the last day


would we lose any of the guys we have now if it was changed to dec 29th? just askin. you can sue me later.
sherman


----------



## ress

I can't do the 29th, sorry.......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> would we lose any of the guys we have now if it was changed to dec 29th? just askin. you can sue me later.
> sherman


You will receive a subpoena


----------



## ress

That would not be as bad as a kick in the uts from the misses lol.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> You will receive a subpoena


Don’t Matter to him he has a great attorney that will get him off


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Is anyone bringing the mrs


----------



## scioto_alex

I never got it off with an attorney. But I wouldn't be surprised if the judges go commando under those robes.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I never got it off with an attorney. But I wouldn't be surprised if the judges go commando under those robes.


Hey FOSR, leave us outta your dreams....


----------



## Lazy 8

Just had my first gig as Santa this holiday season. I was asked to play the jolly ol fat guy at a Fire Station in downtown Columbus. One down and at least 3 to go.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is anyone bringing the mrs


Not me I already am going to have my hands full with Alex and all the Salmon


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Not me I already am going to have my hands full with Alex and all the Salmon


Yes...smuggling/peddlin hot salmon gets you 8-10.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Yes...smuggling/peddlin hot salmon gets you 8-10.


He will have to pay all attorney fees


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> I never got it off with an attorney. But I wouldn't be surprised if the judges go commando under those robes.


Gonna tell ya right now SA...you leave your cotton pickin meat hooks off of my attorney come Jan 5th. 

And from the sounds of things, 1basshunter...if you're an attorney or even ever played one in a movie, you better be careful on the trip.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Just had my first gig as Santa this holiday season. I was asked to play the jolly ol fat guy at a Fire Station in downtown Columbus. One down and at least 3 to go.
> Sorry for the bluriness, Santa ducks at taking selfies.


Some guys will wear anything to get little kids to sit on their laps...


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Snakecharmer

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 284437


And I thought Puddin had big buns...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Some guys will wear anything to get little kids to sit on their laps...


HoHoHo, me little Bucko, I've been playing Santa Claus since 2002.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> And I thought Puddin had big buns...


How would you know? Oh, I forgot, y'all shacked up back in 2015.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> HoHoHo, me little Bucko, I've been playing Santa Claus since 2002.


I think that was the point he was trying to make


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I think that was the point he was trying to make


Hmm, let me think here, the childs Mom is usually about 4 to 6' feet away taking pics. Shame on you guys.
That's the last time I share any of that aspect of my life with you.


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is anyone bringing the mrs


Unclear Maybe..............


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> How would you know? Oh, I forgot, y'all shacked up back in 2015.


Nah. Fastwawa was braggin...


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is anyone bringing the mrs


not this time, just me coming. maybe next yr we can plan a get together with our better half. but if you guys want to bring them let me know. im sure if my wife feels up to going she would go with me.
sherman


----------



## ress

ha, When I told her about the get together she gave me a puzzled look like "Whatcha talkin bout Willis"? She don't ask questions or look at this site at all. Thinks it's a few smelly 'ol guys talking about fishing. lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> ha, When I told her about the get together she gave me a puzzled look like "Whatcha talkin bout Willis"? She don't ask questions or look at this site at all. Thinks it's a few smelly 'ol guys talking about fishing. lol


My wife may go.....to meet my internet boy friends....


----------



## G.lock

A "few" smelly old guys?
There's a whole bunch of us old guys that smell!


----------



## sherman51

sc snuck in and got #6800 but I was a close 2nd with #6801, LOL. now who will, get #7000?


----------



## scioto_alex

Just because we run Walleye Scent Febreeze vent clips.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy,are you number 3 or 4?


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## ezbite




----------



## scioto_alex

OK, today while wearing an orange apron at work I conducted my first customer transaction that was entirely in Spanish. They bought a live cut Christmas tree, or should I say, un arbol vivo de Navidad.

The cashier called me and asked me to help a couple pick out a tree. I went to them and asked my usual "Can I help you find something?" and they both just gave me a blank stare. This lasted for an awkward moment while I wondered, Did I say something wrong? Then he said, No English.

So from there we proceeded in Spanish, and they seemed very grateful to find a clerk who could do some of that. My Spanish is classroom Spanish like ¿Quiseran ese typo de arbol? ("Would you like this kind of tree?) and Alla vámos para buscar. (Let's go look.)

It's one of these times when you know just enough to get yourself into trouble. But the customers understood that I had little Spanish (solo un poco de Español) and they had no English at all. 

They were very polite and gracious. Good people.


----------



## Workingman

I know "kitchen" Spanish. I can ask someone for vegetables and get into a fist fight but that's about it!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> ha, When I told her about the get together she gave me a puzzled look like "Whatcha talkin bout Willis"? She don't ask questions or look at this site at all. Thinks it's a few smelly 'ol guys talking about fishing. lol


She has us pegged!


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> OK, today while wearing an orange apron at work I conducted my first customer transaction that was entirely in Spanish. They bought a live cut Christmas tree, or should I say, un arbol vivo de Navidad.
> 
> The cashier called me and asked me to help a couple pick out a tree. I went to them and asked my usual "Can I help you find something?" and they both just gave me a blank stare. This lasted for an awkward moment while I wondered, Did I say something wrong? Then he said, No English.
> 
> So from there we proceeded in Spanish, and they seemed very grateful to find a clerk who could do some of that. My Spanish is classroom Spanish like ¿Quiseran ese typo de arbol? ("Would you like this kind of tree?) and Alla vámos para buscar. (Let's go look.)
> 
> It's one of these times when you know just enough to get yourself into trouble. But the customers understood that I had little Spanish (solo un poco de Español) and they had no English at all.
> 
> They were very polite and gracious. Good people.


Feliz Navidad!


----------



## sherman51

my older sister was married to a Mexican. they were talking in Spanish once when we were visiting them in fl. my youngest son was little then. he raised up and said I no speakada Japanese. we all had a good laugh. but he didnt know what was so funny.

come on you misfits sign up for our get together on the sign up thread.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

every time I try to eat healthy a candy bar looks up at me and SNICKERS, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Ice hole, huh?

When the Germans laid siege to Leningrad they had the city landlocked but there was still access by Lake Ladoga, which would freeze enough to carry truckloads of supplies.

The Germans would bomb the convoys, which left major ice holes.

OK now comes springtime and there's a few feet of meltwater over the ice. Put yourself in the driver's seat of a loaded Russian military truck, splashing through two or three feet of water, and never knowing whether you will fall into a bomb crater that you couldn't see.

I'll bet they drove with the doors open so they could bail out fast.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Ice hole, huh?
> 
> When the Germans laid siege to Leningrad they had the city landlocked but there was still access by Lake Ladoga, which would freeze enough to carry truckloads of supplies.
> 
> The Germans would bomb the convoys, which left major ice holes.
> 
> OK now comes springtime and there's a few feet of meltwater over the ice. Put yourself in the driver's seat of a loaded Russian military truck, splashing through two or three feet of water, and never knowing whether you will fall into a bomb crater that you couldn't see.
> 
> I'll bet they drove with the doors open so they could bail out fast.


and puckered up tight enough to cut a 10 penny nail in half, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

> and puckered up tight enough to cut a 10 penny nail in half


Oh, you're referring to the Peoples' Ministry of Clenching. They used to have these strongman competitions involving bears, where ... oh wait, this is a family board.

Boy, that would make all the leaders reviewing the parades lean forward on that balcony.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 284449
> Lazy,are you number 3 or 4?


Guilty. All the above.


----------



## ezbite

You I might coddle my dog too much??


----------



## ezbite

i have met Mandy in person(at the moving wall), boy you'd be lucky to have her report on your sink hole... 

https://www.wkbn.com/news/local-new...deep-closes-part-of-road-in-warren/1636120872


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> You I might coddle my dog too much??
> View attachment 284617


EZ, you just reminded me of someone. One of my friends had an Uncle that had a dog, like yours, that he dearly loved. What ever the Uncle ate, the dog ate. What ever the Uncle Frank, the dog drank.
The Uncle LOVED to drink. 
The dog died of cirrhosis of the liver. 
But I'll bet that dog had no regrets.


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> EZ, you just reminded me of someone. One of my friends had an Uncle that had a dog, like yours, that he dearly loved. What ever the Uncle ate, the dog ate. What ever the Uncle Frank, the dog drank.
> The Uncle LOVED to drink.
> The dog died of cirrhosis of the liver.
> But I'll bet that dog had no regrets.


Who said I love my dog? Maybe I'm trying to get rid of the slacker..


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ezbite




----------



## Saugeye Tom

See the sign up on meet n get


----------



## sherman51

I went to wi yesterday and wasnt on the computer at all. I get back home this morning and only had 3 like, I was so disappointed, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I went to wi yesterday and wasnt on the computer at all. I get back home this morning and only had 3 like, I was so disappointed, LOL.
> sherman


Didn't see many posts from you uncle Sherm. But tryin to figure out how to give you 50-60 likes for this one just to catch ya up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

illeeeegggaaalll


fastwater said:


> Didn't see many posts from you uncle Sherm. But tryin to figure out how to give you 50-60 likes for this one just to catch ya up.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> illeeeegggaaalll


...but he pays me for them sooo well.

And if I get in trouble, I have the best Attorney this side of the Rockies to defend me.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I went to wi yesterday and wasnt on the computer at all. I get back home this morning and only had 3 like, I was so disappointed, LOL.
> sherman


But you’re not fastwater


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> But you’re not fastwater


Thanks for that 1basshunter. 
Truth be told though...I'm most likely still strugglin to get where uncle Sherm has already been. 
After all, he did run over and total my boat some 30yrs ago up in Mainistee and was slick enough to get away with it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Thanks for that 1basshunter.
> Truth be told though...I'm most likely still strugglin to get where uncle Sherm has already been.
> After all, he did run over and total my boat some 30yrs ago up in Mainistee and was slick enough to get away with it.


So what your saying is that ole Sherm is a little slippery??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> So what your saying is that ole Sherm is a little slippery??


ON the other SITE THEY CALL HIM SNEAKY SNAKE


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> So what your saying is that ole Sherm is a little slippery??


Seems there was some talk here on OGF awhile back as to what was the most slippery thing known to man. Some said owl poo...some said snot on a door knob...some said many other things. But let me tell ya'll somethin...all that stuff doesn't hold a candle to ole uncle Sherm. 
He puts the 'S' in slippery.
For those that have never met uncle Sherm, if'n you want to know what he looks like, get a Websters dictionary out and look up the word 'slippery' in it. His pictures in there.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wow I had no idea! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## hatteras1

I got a VCR, came with a cable and everything.


----------



## 1basshunter

hatteras1 said:


> I got a VCR, came with a cable and everything.


That’s nice. Now back to slamming on Sherman


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...been wondering where all the Bucks were at.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...been wondering where all the Bucks were at.


You too huh?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...been wondering where all the Bucks were at.


You might as well come to the get together all the bucks are gone


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> You might as well come to the get together all the bucks are gone


Yup. He needs to


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> You might as well come to the get together all the bucks are gone





Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup. He needs to


Headed to a fella's 300acre farm that's over run with does. There's some bucks there but said the herd is way out of balance. Gonna try and clean a few out for him. And of coarse, if I see one of those monster bucks while I'm there, gonna have to try and take him too.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Headed to a fella's 300acre farm that's over run with does. There's some bucks there but said the herd is way out of balance. Gonna try and clean a few out for him. And of coarse, if I see one of those monster bucks while I'm there, gonna have to try and take him too.


Why don't you just invite all us down after the get together to help you out on thinning that herd you can trust us !


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Why don't you just invite all us down after the get together to help you out on thinning that herd you can trust us !


Lol!
Don't have enough eyes to watch all you slippery fella's.
Especially lazy around the farmers sheep.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Headed to a fella's 300acre farm that's over run with does. There's some bucks there but said the herd is way out of balance. Gonna try and clean a few out for him. And of coarse, if I see one of those monster bucks while I'm there, gonna have to try and take him too.


Get her early and head this way


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Lol!
> Don't have enough eyes to watch all you slippery fella's.
> Especially lazy around the farmers sheep.


That would be hard to do with them sober. Lol after they are done in the bar it would be impossible to keep an eye on them.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> That’s nice. Now back to slamming on Sherman


I liked this to start with. but couldn't in all honesty leave a like on this one, so I retracted the like LOL. now slam me ha ha.



0utwest said:


> Why don't you just invite all us down after the get together to help you out on thinning that herd you can trust us !


we could have one he** of a deer drive. but I have trouble walking very far so I would have to be in a stand. would love to come down and hunt though.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I liked this to start with. but couldn't in all honesty leave a like on this one, so I retracted the like LOL. now slam me ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> we could have one he** of a deer drive.* but I have trouble walking very far* so I would have to be in a stand. would love to come down and hunt though.
> sherman


That's okay uncle Sherm. After the meet n greet there will be others having the same trouble.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I liked this to start with. but couldn't in all honesty leave a like on this one, so I retracted the like LOL. now slam me ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> we could have one he** of a deer drive. but I have trouble walking very far so I would have to be in a stand. would love to come down and hunt though.
> sherman


I think you are building Up my conspiracy theory


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Its unanimous


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 284797


Guilty. Me and the Missus will be getting ready to go somewhere and she'll say, you're not wearing that are you? I'll say, it'll be all right, it's not like we're going to Wally World or something.


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> Who said I love my dog? Maybe I'm trying to get rid of the slacker..


Yea...let's see you boot him down the road.  NOT MY BABY!!!


----------



## hatteras1

Dear Microsoft.
Thank you for the automatic update to Windows 10. I never did get the fingerprint scanner to work again, and since the system never had a password, it was determined I would have to try something else.








Dear Microsoft...………… The problem is solved!!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 285157


Maybe she will help


----------



## PromiseKeeper

no wonder its on a silver platter. 89.95 a roll???


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 285157


That's just weird, I cit you not.


----------



## Lazy 8

This guy will never go hungry. A country boy can survive. Just give him a few basic tools and get out of his way.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## ezbite

Oh that scooby..


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 285195
> 
> 
> Oh that scooby..


Frickin awesome


----------



## ress

ezbite said:


> View attachment 285195
> 
> 
> Oh that scooby..


That's priceless !!!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Smitty82




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Saugeye Tom

I got a cop shooting something


----------



## Saugeye Tom

What do ya see...must be the heinie


----------



## 1basshunter

Let me drink a few more Heineken’s and then I will take it expert look at it


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I got a cop shooting something
> View attachment 285441


Tom......how many times do I have to tell you that beer and seeds don't mix? Just say HO.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> What do ya see...must be the heinie


NO...I do not see a 'heinie' in your beer.


----------



## Zanderis

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 285417


----------



## scioto_alex

I heard an interview with an Orthodox Jew who plays Santa.

He explained that both of his parents died within two weeks of each other, and in Jewish law when a child or parent of yours dies, you don't shave for 30 days. So he stopped shaving and grew a beard.

One time he was in a store and a little kid spotted him and was sure that he was Santa. He leaned toward the kid and said SShhhhh! Don't tell anyone that you saw Santa buying tools for the elves at Home Depot!


----------



## sherman51

well my hunt didnt go as planned. sat morning at 8:30 I got a 65 yrd shot at a buck. after waiting for about 1/2 hr another guy and me started tracking the deer. we had a good blood trail to follow. then we found where he bedded down and left a large amount of blood. then we started following the trail again. it went for about 10 yrds then just ended. we started to search going out about 150 yrd in all directions then making circles, but found nothing. I hit him a little farther back than I like but the blood was clean, no food or anything that would indicate I was to far back. with all the blood I thought maybe a liver shot. after a couple of hours searching we had to give up. I was and still am just broken hearted at the thought of losing him. my son the a hole got a nice doe at 3:00 pm that afternoon. his wife and I didnt get anything. but i'll bum my son out of a couple of rolls of summer sausage.

with him being done and his wife working it looks like i'm done for the yr.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> well my hunt didnt go as planned. sat morning at 8:30 I got a 65 yrd shot at a buck. after waiting for about 1/2 hr another guy and me started tracking the deer. we had a good blood trail to follow. then we found where he bedded down and left a large amount of blood. then we started following the trail again. it went for about 10 yrds then just ended. we started to search going out about 150 yrd in all directions then making circles, but found nothing. I hit him a little farther back than I like but the blood was clean, no food or anything that would indicate I was to far back. with all the blood I thought maybe a liver shot. after a couple of hours searching we had to give up. I was and still am just broken hearted at the thought of losing him. my son the a hole got a nice doe at 3:00 pm that afternoon. his wife and I didnt get anything. but i'll bum my son out of a couple of rolls of summer sausage.
> 
> with him being done and his wife working it looks like i'm done for the yr.
> sherman


Shermin I have a sheep I'll sell ya that can track anything. All ya have to do is goose her a little bit to get her started. Tom came over and didn't believe me. Well he goosed her a little too hard and I never saw her for two weeks. But ya know, come to think about it, I didn't see ol Tom for 2 weeks either.


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> well my hunt didnt go as planned. sat morning at 8:30 I got a 65 yrd shot at a buck. after waiting for about 1/2 hr another guy and me started tracking the deer. we had a good blood trail to follow. then we found where he bedded down and left a large amount of blood. then we started following the trail again. it went for about 10 yrds then just ended. we started to search going out about 150 yrd in all directions then making circles, but found nothing. I hit him a little farther back than I like but the blood was clean, no food or anything that would indicate I was to far back. with all the blood I thought maybe a liver shot. after a couple of hours searching we had to give up. I was and still am just broken hearted at the thought of losing him. my son the a hole got a nice doe at 3:00 pm that afternoon. his wife and I didnt get anything. but i'll bum my son out of a couple of rolls of summer sausage.
> 
> with him being done and his wife working it looks like i'm done for the yr.
> sherman


Sherman sad to here you didn't get your deer and if you would like all bring you some burger with bacon mixed in to our meet and greet on jan. 5th and a few steaks if you like .


----------



## bobk

Well done Outwest. Good people here.


----------



## ress

I get a "Alert" when someone starts a new thread now. Annoying!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> I get a "Alert" when someone starts a new thread now. Annoying!!!!!!!!!!!


Turn it off


----------



## ress

It just started and is in with the "Like" Alert on the right side of the tool bar. No idea how to turn off if even possible.


----------



## ezbite

no doubt my favorite,,


----------



## ezbite

ezbite said:


> no doubt my favorite,,


king nothing is pretty good too..


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermin I have a sheep I'll sell ya that can track anything. All ya have to do is goose her a little bit to get her started. Tom came over and didn't believe me. Well he goosed her a little too hard and I never saw her for two weeks. But ya know, come to think about it, I didn't see ol Tom for 2 weeks either.


LOL,you got to watch that slithery tom in his fancy lawyering cloths.



0utwest said:


> Sherman sad to here you didn't get your deer and if you would like all bring you some burger with bacon mixed in to our meet and greet on jan. 5th and a few steaks if you like .


I have never been known to turn down a free piece of meat, LOL. bring it on!

I don't hate not getting one as bad as losing one that im sure went off and died not far from where we lost it. if we had of had snow I could have tracked it down. but without knowing which direction it went it was a losing battle.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Sorry that happened to you uncle Sherm. 
I too, know that feeling...and it's not a good one.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


>


That song has a much different meaning to me today then it did back in the day.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I get a "Alert" when someone starts a new thread now. Annoying!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm a gonna start one at 0330.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That song has a much different meaning to me today then it did back in the day.


Buffalo Springfield was LOADED with talent. 
https://www.britannica.com/topic/Buffalo-Springfield


----------



## Lazy 8

If I tried to do this I'd prolly pull a Barney Phiffe and shoot my foot. 
Watch the one guy's finger. Is that what they mean by an itchy trigger finger?


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm a gonna start one at 0330.


It's only on the laptop with no sound turn on


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> It's only on the laptop with no sound turn on


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lazy 8

Has everybody seen Tommy Boy?
https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdo...fter-deer-thought-to-be-dead-jumps-from-truck


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Has everybody seen Tommy Boy?
> https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdo...fter-deer-thought-to-be-dead-jumps-from-truck


Haven't seen him since he goosed your sheep and left with her.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I was at woolriches


----------



## ress

I read that story! Dumb #sses........


----------



## scioto_alex

You guys need to switch from sheep to fillies. You don't need to bend your knees so much.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I was at woolriches


Where'd you get the wool....TOMMY?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> You guys need to switch from sheep to fillies. You don't need to bend your knees so much.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


>


Lordy , Lordy


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Where'd you get the wool....TOMMY?


it does seem a little strange that your sheep runs off and tommy disappears then tommy has new wool clothes, LOL. go figure!
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

True story - I visited a place that had some sheep, and one ram wanted to get out of the pen. He stuck his head through the fence and was lodged there, unable to get through. Ten feet away to the side was an open gate that he could have gone through.

I have to admit that I've done the same thing up in the Delaware wildlife area. I was hiking around with a friend and we came to an old abandoned fence. I scrambled over it with a little bit of effort while my friend just walked through an open gate a few feet away.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> True story - I visited a place that had some sheep, and one ram wanted to get out of the pen. He stuck his head through the fence and was lodged there, unable to get through. Ten feet away to the side was an open gate that he could have gone through.
> 
> I have to admit that I've done the same thing up in the Delaware wildlife area. I was hiking around with a friend and we came to an old abandoned fence. I scrambled over it with a little bit of effort while my friend just walked through an open gate a few feet away.


LOL,I think most of us have done something similar in our life. we climbed a fence for yrs going to a pond down in tn. not 30' away a section of fence was loose at one end.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I've been around a lot of species and they all have their own level of intelligence. Dogs and horses are social animals and it's easy to have an eye-to-eye understanding with them, but goats and sheep have this weird empty gaze that just seems like there's nothing behind it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> it does seem a little strange that your sheep runs off and tommy disappears then tommy has new wool clothes, LOL. go figure!
> sherman


yup youll pay dearly ,,UNKIE


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> You guys need to switch from sheep to fillies. You don't need to bend your knees so much.


You must be right nobody else has that much knowledge about it so from now on you are the sheep expert


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> it does seem a little strange that your sheep runs off and tommy disappears then tommy has new wool clothes, LOL. go figure!
> sherman


Spoken like a true trial lawyer. 
Sherm, ask him where he was on the night of the 5th?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Spoken like a true trial lawyer.
> Sherm, ask him where he was on the night of the 5th?


Ummm...I was painting


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Spoken like a true trial lawyer.
> Sherm, ask him where he was on the night of the 5th?


Dancing the sheep away


----------



## scioto_alex

1basshunter said:


> You must be right nobody else has that much knowledge about it so from now on you are the sheep expert


No, I was never into sheep. But horses click with me; I've spent hours in the herds, rubbing them down until my hands were too sore to go on. Most of them are good company but once in a while there's a nasty one.

Yes they are dangerous. So as Frank Booth would say, be polite.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ummm...I was painting


i've heard it called many things but never heard it called painting, he he he, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> i've heard it called many things but never heard it called painting, he he he, LOL.
> sherman


Shermie - I think ol Tommy Boy needs interrogated. Maybe we could pull the good cop/weird cop on him?
FOSR - could you be one of the cops?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie - I think ol Tommy Boy needs interrogated. Maybe we could pull the good cop/weird cop on him?
> FOSR - could you be one of the cops?


That would be worth the price of admission


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie - I think ol Tommy Boy needs interrogated. Maybe we could pull the good cop/weird cop on him?
> FOSR - could you be one of the cops?


I get to play the weird cop!



1basshunter said:


> That would be worth the price of admission


you darn tooten he must like fig newtons. I can see it now up in lights on broad way. slick lawyer gets grilled by weird and bad cop. there's just no way lazy could get away with playing good cop.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I would play the bad cop but I'm busy policing a chili cook-off.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie - I think ol Tommy Boy needs interrogated. Maybe we could pull the good cop/weird cop on him?
> FOSR - could you be one of the cops?


i NEVER break under pressure


----------



## ress

Can't wait til the 5th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Can't wait til the 5th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll take the table with the normal people like Outwest and Ruminator. Want a good seat to watch the zoo animals..


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> I'll take the table with the normal people like Outwest and Ruminator. Want a good seat to watch the zoo animals..


Sorry but I don’t think that there will be any normal people there


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sorry but I don’t think that there will be any normal people there


Define normal?
No...wait a minute....FOSR...define normal.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Define normal?
> No...wait a minute....FOSR...define normal.


That’s great, now you’re going to have to read a long Paragraph of what that means LOL do it FOSR aka Alex


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> I'll take the table with the normal people like Outwest and Ruminator. Want a good seat to watch the zoo animals..


Snake...step on over to the wild side


----------



## sherman51

I don't think normal people would get out on a cold winter day to meet up with a bunch of jerks. all fisherman are jerks. a jerk is on one end of the line waiting for a jerk on the other end of the line. the definition of a fisherman, LOL.

cant wait to meet up with all you NORMAL people.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Normal...thats us


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Normal...thats us


I 'd like to see the letter from your Doctor....


----------



## scioto_alex

One funny thing about working at Honda in Marysville is, they're all dressed in all white. Sometimes you see them still dressed that way in a store or somewhere, like sometimes you see someone still wearing their green medical scrubs.

They just need the white hats and the giant butterfly nets and they'll look like the staff of an insane asylum.

Yeah I think I'll derail again, this is from a 1902 topo map. 










Edited to add, each place has its own rail spur, probably to deliver coal or any heavy freight.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> One funny thing about working at Honda in Marysville is, they're all dressed in all white. Sometimes you see them still dressed that way in a store or somewhere, like sometimes you see someone still wearing their green medical scrubs.
> 
> They just need the white hats and the giant butterfly nets and they'll look like the staff of an insane asylum.
> 
> Yeah I think I'll derail again, this is from a 1902 topo map.
> 
> View attachment 286017
> 
> 
> Edited to add, each place has its own rail spur, probably to deliver coal or any heavy freight.


the white is part of lean manufacturing. shows dirt ...problem spots where people rub against something. then they change the process.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> I 'd like to see the letter from your Doctor....


The Dr is in heavy litigation as of now. The seeds found in his brief case were PLANTED there


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> The Dr is in heavy litigation as of now. The seeds found in his brief case were PLANTED there


PROVE IT LAWYER MAN.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> One funny thing about working at Honda in Marysville is, they're all dressed in all white. Sometimes you see them still dressed that way in a store or somewhere, like sometimes you see someone still wearing their green medical scrubs.
> 
> They just need the white hats and the giant butterfly nets and they'll look like the staff of an insane asylum.
> 
> Yeah I think I'll derail again, this is from a 1902 topo map.
> 
> View attachment 286017
> 
> 
> Edited to add, each place has its own rail spur, probably to deliver coal or any heavy freight.


FOSR- to quote Jerry Garcia....What a looooong strange trip it's been.


----------



## scioto_alex

One thing about the Honda corporate culture is, everyone wears the same white smock. Permanent employees also wear white pants but contractors like me could wear their own jeans or slacks, whatever.

In the lunchroom, you could be sitting across the table from the vice president and not know it, no suits or ties.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> The Dr is in heavy litigation as of now. The seeds found in his brief case were PLANTED there


not likely!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

That's the way it's usually done in Asian owned company's.
Have been in a few and was the same there. Also, not sure if Honda is this way but at the two other company's I was in and knew employees that worked in them, they all ate together and they started each day/shift off with a 30 minute excersize routine. These two customs(eating together,excersizing) were mandatory.
Also, one of the company's was a place that made automobile trim molding. A buddy of mine(Eric) that got tired of being laid off at GM as a machine operator went there and got a job doing what he did for GM. In the plant, they had a huge dye pit that Eric observed as he was taking his initial walk through of the plant. Standing waist deep in dye, using a big skimmer net was a young guy that was cleaning out the pit scooping sludge off the pit floor. Eric said the smell of that sludge would knock ya down.
At any rate, Eric later found out that that young man in the pit was one of the sons of the owner. 
Another custom that they have is that that son will inherit that company. And before he does, he will have performed every job in that plant.
Maybe we could stand a few lessons eh....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> The Dr is in heavy litigation as of now. The seeds found in his brief case were PLANTED there


Had to be a heavy briefcase being full of dirt.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Had to be a heavy briefcase being full of dirt.


hydroponics small sponges and a tad bit of water fastwater


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> hydroponics small sponges and a tad bit of water fastwater


Hmmm...maybe those seeds were 'planted' in ole docs briefcase!!!


----------



## Blue Pike

*Eat More 'possum
Ingredients:*


1 possum, corn and milk-fed
for one month prior, cleaned and dressed
½ cup vinegar
Kitchen Bouqet™
Persimmons jam
5-6 slices bacon
8-10 medium sweet potatoes
Salt and pepper
*Preparation:*

Immerse the cleaned and dressed possum in an enamel dishpan or basin, making sure it’s completely covered. Add an half cup of vinegar and let soak in the refrigerator overnight. In the morning, drain the water and cut the possum into pieces. Boil the pieces in salted water until done, but not falling off the bone (1-2 hours, depending upon the size and the age of the possum). When done, remove the pieces from water and allow to drain in a colander. This part of the process will remove most of the fat.

After the meat cools, rub the pieces generously with salt and black pepper. Then prepare a mixture of 1/2 jar of persimmons jam (any light-tasting jam may be substituted) mixed with two teaspoons of Kitchen Bouqet.™ Thoroughly coat possum pieces with mixture. Transfer pieces to large roasting pan.










Lay 5 or 6 strips of thick-sliced bacon or salt pork across the glazed possum meat, and surround with the sweet potatoes, which have been peeled and rubbed with oil or Crisco.

Put in preheated 350° F. oven and roast, covered, for 30 minutes. Then uncover and cook until well-browned, but not burned (approx. 30 minutes longer). Baste with drippings every few minutes during this phase of the cooking.

After removing from oven, test the sweet potatoes for doneness with a fork. If not yet completely cooked, transfer them to a lightly buttered casserole dish and finish them off in 350° F. oven.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Looks GREAT!!!
So GREAT...that you can have my portion. But thank you anyway.


----------



## ezbite

I ALWAYS WIPE the cart off.. ALWAYS!!


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> View attachment 286159
> 
> 
> I ALWAYS WIPE the cart off.. ALWAYS!!


Digging for gold. Didn't you buy your Glock off her?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> One thing about the Honda corporate culture is, everyone wears the same white smock. Permanent employees also wear white pants but contractors like me could wear their own jeans or slacks, whatever.
> 
> In the lunchroom, you could be sitting across the table from the vice president and not know it, no suits or ties.


Believe it or not, I hold a Yellow Belt in Lean Six Sigma. 
Put that in your pipe and smoke it.  yea baby.


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> Believe it or not, I hold a Yellow Belt in Lean Six Sigma.
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it.  yea baby.


Not many people know that phrase.

There must be a lot of information about how a "peace pipe" was an important bit of ceremony. I've read some frontier stories where tobacco was rare and valuable, and burning it was like making a sacrifice.

They had other smoke blends with stuff like certain bark types. IIRC the name Kinnikinnick refers to a smoking blend. 

Anyway, just think of it as a greeting gesture when you meet, Let's kick back and puff on a pipe and then we can talk business.


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> View attachment 286159
> 
> 
> I ALWAYS WIPE the cart off.. ALWAYS!!


she just found her gold mine, LOL. thats why wall mart has sanitation wipes near there carts. wouldnt want to get any of that new found gold on your hands.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

sherman51 said:


> she just found her gold mine, LOL. thats why wall mart has sanitation wipes near there carts. wouldnt want to get any of that new found gold on your hands.
> sherman


Dang that makes me shiver !


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> she just found her gold mine, LOL. thats why wall mart has sanitation wipes near there carts. wouldnt want to get any of that new found gold on your hands.
> sherman


So In other words she is a real gold digger


----------



## icebucketjohn

BAD VISUAL... BAD VISUAL..... Now I'm gonna have that pic in my head every time I grad a shopping cart! THANKS!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Merry Christmas from lazy....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

So....if you have two credit cards and charge a new 300 dollar rod and reel on one at 7 percent interest...and the other is 6 percent interest...pay one off with the other every other month...what's your interest in 12 months


----------



## PromiseKeeper

if you pay it off before the end of the month it should be zero


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 286231





Saugeye Tom said:


> Merry Christmas from lazy....


If that's lazy, heck with a bunch of four legged deer hunting trips...I'ma coming to the get together.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Rojo hates when I ask him 'why he crossed the road'?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> If that's lazy, heck with a bunch of four legged deer hunting trips...I'ma coming to the get together.


Lazy Jenner


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> The Dr is in heavy litigation as of now. The seeds found in his brief case were PLANTED there





sherman51 said:


> not likely!
> sherman


I've heard Sherm is an expert on Briefs....or maybe its just dirty briefs...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> If that's lazy, heck with a bunch of four legged deer hunting trips...I'ma coming to the get together.


I'll put your name on the list


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> View attachment 286159
> 
> 
> I ALWAYS WIPE the cart off.. ALWAYS!!


I think she was just pushing the baby back in....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> *Lazy Jenner*





Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll put your name on the list


Hmmm...if that's the case his Adam's apple may be too big for my liking.
May have to stick with hunting the four legged deer.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 286231


Thats a gift that can keep on giving!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Threads almost at 7000 posts....Who's gonna get lucky?


----------



## fastwater

^^^My $ is on uncle Sherm.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Thats a gift that can keep on giving!


So is this one...


ezbite said:


> View attachment 286159
> 
> 
> I ALWAYS WIPE the cart off.. ALWAYS!!


...even if you don't want it to.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Merry Christmas from lazy....


HUBBA BUBBA!


----------



## Lazy 8

After playing Santa for 15 years I finally learned that when saying, Ho Ho Ho, that's politically correct. It's when you add a 4th one that you get a call from the HR Dept.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> If that's lazy, heck with a bunch of four legged deer hunting trips...I'ma coming to the get together.


Pardon me?


----------



## Lazy 8

icebucketjohn said:


> BAD VISUAL... BAD VISUAL..... Now I'm gonna have that pic in my head every time I grad a shopping cart! THANKS!!!!


Hey John...as I recall weren't you on the recieving end of some seeds???


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 286231


Mrs. Saugeye? How do you find time to fish?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Mrs. Saugeye? How do you find time to fish?


That used to be an Olympic Decathlon athlete...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Muhahaha..


----------



## icebucketjohn

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey John...as I recall weren't you on the recieving end of some seeds???


Yep., had a decent year growing them. Thanks


----------



## scioto_alex

In today's news the farm bill just passed would legalize industrial hemp. That isn't weed that you can get high on; it's tall and scrawny and mainly fiber.






I have a little fanny pack made of hemp fiber and I like the feel of it. I've checked out hemp shirts (the tag said Do not smoke this shirt) and liked those but they were like $50 so I skipped that.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> In today's news the farm bill just passed would legalize industrial hemp. That isn't weed that you can get high on; it's tall and scrawny and mainly fiber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little fanny pack made of hemp fiber and I like the feel of it. I've checked out hemp shirts (the tag said Do not smoke this shirt) and liked those but they were like $50 so I skipped that.


Interesting video. Thanks.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey y'all, I'm thinking about getting a new boat, WITH NO SEATS FOR SALE OR OTHERWISE!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey y'all, I'm thinking about getting a new boat, WITH NO SEATS FOR SALE OR OTHERWISE!


Are you going to order it from fastwa?? Worlds best boat builder with patent pending glue?


----------



## fastwater

Can sure build him a nice one!
We has a model that will carry sticks of dynamite for us real fisherman that he would prolly like.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Can sure build him a nice one!
> We has a model that will carry sticks of dynamite for us real fisherman that he would prolly like.


as kids a bunch of us got together and tried dynamite. but couldn't get it to fire. we stuck a 12 ga shotgun shell in a half stick and got behind cover and shot the shotgun shell with a 22. but never hit the primer. my cousin bent over and threw it in the fire and took cover. realized he lost his 22 shells out of his shirt pocket when he bent over. he ran back up to get his shells and either the shotgun shell fired or the dynamite went off. anyway he was covered from the top of his head to his toes with shot and brass. we were about 3 or 4 miles back in the woods. he ran all the way home with the rest of us not far behind. a lot of the shot fell out on the way home. the doctor removed the rest of the shot and some brass. but left a piece of brass in his forehead that was deep against his skull. it was just luck nothing hit his eyes.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Half stick of dynamite is a heck of a big boom. 
He was lucky for sure uncle Sherm.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

I did it


----------



## fastwater

Yup...you got uncle Sherm one more time.


----------



## 1basshunter

7000, IT WAS ME and not Sherman lol


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I did it


Did you mess you shorts again? Just like my 3 yr old grandson...


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> 7000, IT WAS ME and not Sherman lol


Congrats! See Fastwawa for your prize.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Maybe a blind date with Puddin?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Congrats! See Fastwawa for your prize.





Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe a blind date with Puddin?


Nope...no date with puddin. This is the prize:








It's fake dog poop that he can play jokes on people with.
Or...I can hook him up with many excellent specimens of the real deal.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Or a ride on Amber? or a ride on Puddin? That would be a treat they say...


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Nope...no date with puddin. This is the prize:
> View attachment 286259
> 
> It's fake dog poop that he can play jokes on people with.
> Or...I can hook him up with many excellent specimens of the real deal.


That's a big dog!


----------



## fastwater

He's a big fellar at 140lbs...and has piles to match.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I did it


you had to steal uncle Sherms flame


----------



## scioto_alex

In keeping with common sense, especially when carrying valuables, Santa does not travel alone.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Companions_of_Saint_Nicholas

Edited to add, holy crap!



> In some of the Ruprecht traditions, the children would be summoned to the door to perform tricks, such as a dance or singing a song to impress upon Santa and Ruprecht that they were indeed good children. Those who performed badly would be beaten soundly by Servant Ruprecht, and those who performed well were given a gift or some treats. Those who performed badly enough or had committed other misdeeds throughout the year were put into Ruprecht's sack and taken away, variously to Ruprecht's home in the Black Forest to be consumed later, or to be tossed into a river.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> 7000, IT WAS ME and not Sherman lol


yep you got this one fair and square. I was at the tire shop getting a tire replaced. I had one going bad and wanted to get it changed before my big ice fishing trip to fl next month.



Snakecharmer said:


> Congrats! See Fastwawa for your prize.


i've got his prize right here!!!!!!
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> yep you got this one fair and square. I was at the tire shop getting a tire replaced. I had one going bad and wanted to get it changed before my big ice fishing trip to fl next month.
> 
> 
> 
> i've got his prize right here!!!!!!
> sherman


You should have waited a day for your tires...You'll never get a chance again for 7000......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> You should have waited a day for your tires...You'll never get a chance again for 7000......


just brutal you stole his fire and tease the man oh boy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

snake,,,you will probably pay at Taylors


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> just brutal you stole his fire and tease the man oh boy


That wasn't me that stole his post...


----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 286257


Nice!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you mess you shorts again? Just like my 3 yr old grandson...


Nah, he won a Shermin doll....err, a cutie doll. 
Shermie doll?


----------



## Lazy 8

What the cluck? Here's your prize..
https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/...pport-chicken-carrier-at-philadelphia-airport


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> What the cluck? Here's your prize..
> https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/...pport-chicken-carrier-at-philadelphia-airport


that just ain't right lazy, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Well I'm willing to go along with it if I can carry-on my Emotional Support peppers. Because we know what airline food is like; similar to hospital food but you don't have to wear the gown that blows a breeze up your crack.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> What the cluck? Here's your prize..
> https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/...pport-chicken-carrier-at-philadelphia-airport


Rojo is excellent in the 'emotional sensitivity' department:


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Rojo is excellent in the 'emotional sensitivity' department:


Roho is NOT edible. He'd be like ST...a little rough around the edges. 



......love you Tommy...you ******* you....


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Roho is NOT edible. He'd be like ST...a little rough around the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> ......love you Tommy...you ******* you....


Yea...but there's always a young 'chicken hawk' lurkin around that doesn't know any better:


----------



## scioto_alex

Foghorn Leghorn is based on the Senator Claghorn character.





'


----------



## ress

Where do you find that stuff?????


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## polebender

Yosemite Sam “My biscuits are burning! My biscuits are burning!”
Lololol!


----------



## Lazy 8

Didn't he call his horse or everybody a varmint?


----------



## Lazy 8

polebender said:


> Yosemite Sam “My biscuits are burning! My biscuits are burning!”
> Lololol!


Speaking of my biscuits being on fire, a friend of mine goes somewhere out west, (Colorado maybe? ) anyway it's a big family getogether out in the wild blue where bears are present. His friends 9 y/o son wanted to be the person who, carried the bear spray. A few hours after getting there and carrying the spray, he went up to his Dad and my friend and said, My Junk's On Fire! 
Evidently, somehow, the bear spray leaked or discharged in his pants pocket.
HEY DAD, MY JUNKS ON FIRE.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Speaking of my biscuits being on fire, a friend of mine goes somewhere out west, (Colorado maybe? ) anyway it's a big family getogether out in the wild blue where bears are present. His friends 9 y/o son wanted to be the person who, carried the bear spray. A few hours after getting there and carrying the spray, he went up to his Dad and my friend and said, My Junk's On Fire!
> Evidently, somehow, the bear spray leaked or discharged in his pants pocket.
> HEY DAD, MY JUNKS ON FIRE.



That young man was having a very bad day!


----------



## Lazy 8

Wooly Booooooly, Wooly Booly, Wooly Booly, Wooly Booly, Wooly Booly....Watch it now, Watch it now.


----------



## Lazy 8

Me and, THE GIRLS, theme song.


----------



## fastwater

Sam the Sham was !

https://www.google.com/search?clien...UKEwjvtfGVtq3fAhVh4IMKHW90Aq8QgOQBMAp6BAgLEEc


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Sam the Sham was !
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?clien...UKEwjvtfGVtq3fAhVh4IMKHW90Aq8QgOQBMAp6BAgLEEc


I LOVE this song. Every now and then, both of these tunes will pop up in my pea brain.


----------



## Lazy 8

Speaking of tunes, have you ever been shopping somewhere and all of a sudden...THAT SONG, will come on and you feel the need to, Get Down With It? 
My wifey and I will be shopping, that tune will come on, and I'll proceed to Get Down. I don't care where I am or who sees me. When you feel the music, you feel the music.


----------



## scioto_alex

Frank Zappa: "Music is the most physically inspiring of all the arts."


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Speaking of tunes, have you ever been shopping somewhere and all of a sudden...THAT SONG, will come on and you feel the need to, Get Down With It?
> My wifey and I will be shopping, that tune will come on, and I'll proceed to Get Down. I don't care where I am or who sees me. When you feel the music, you feel the music.


SEEDS...………….…..Will do that to you...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

scioto_alex said:


> Foghorn Leghorn is based on the Senator Claghorn character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '


That’s awesome. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I say! I say! That boy is about as sharp as a bowling balllll.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I say! I say! That boy is about as sharp as a bowling balllll.


Now say what you want, but it would be hard for a 8 yr old kid to get some of the humor. Those writers started it all and knew exactly what they were doing... classic.


----------



## ress

Course us 8 yr old kids grew up in an adult world back then, not the world of distraction that is today.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ress said:


> Course us 8 yr old kids grew up in an adult world back then, not the world of distraction that is today.


You got that right.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> SEEDS...………….…..Will do that to you...


Far out man.....


----------



## 1basshunter

I was just thinking ( and that’s really scary ) about what I could use for a Christmas gift.

1 I have a great job with making crazy money.
2 and my wife blows me out of the water with the money she makes.
3 I don’t need anything that I can think of.
4 and my wife is smoking hot. 
So I was thinking again that’s scary about getting us a cruise ship Vacation and doing it in February. Unless one of you wise beyond your years can think of something better for us to do


----------



## spikeg79

spikeg79 said:


> Been tracking a package via usps.com tracking. It originated in Oregon, checked the tracking today and the package is in Florida, wonder how the heck it's going to arrive here tomorrow  .


Would've updated this sooner but laptop was in the repair shop... Finally got the package Dec.7th. Funny thing was it said on the package 3day express mail  but it took 11 days to make it here. And USPS is wondering why it's losing money... Somebody with some intelligence needs to get in there and make some wholesale changes especially when it comes to shipping packages cross country.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I was just thinking ( and that’s really scary ) about what I could use for a Christmas gift.
> 
> 1 I have a great job with making crazy money.
> 2 and my wife blows me out of the water with the money she makes.
> 3 I don’t need anything that I can think of.
> 4 and my wife is smoking hot.
> So I was thinking again that’s scary about getting us a cruise ship Vacation and doing it in February. Unless one of you wise beyond your years can think of something better for us to do


Congratulations to you and the Mrs. Sounds as though you are surely Blessed.
May want to consider finding a very needy family/kids in your area and see about helping them out. Being able to do so is probably the most humbling experience there is.


----------



## fastwater

spikeg79 said:


> Would've updated this sooner but laptop was in the repair shop... Finally got the package Dec.7th. Funny thing was it said on the package 3day express mail  but it took 11 days to make it here. And USPS is wondering why it's losing money... Somebody with some intelligence needs to get in there and make some wholesale changes especially when it comes to shipping packages cross country.


I bet ST will get uncle Sherms check in the mail shortly then.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

spikeg79 said:


> Would've updated this sooner but laptop was in the repair shop... Finally got the package Dec.7th. Funny thing was it said on the package 3day express mail  but it took 11 days to make it here. And USPS is wondering why it's losing money... Somebody with some intelligence needs to get in there and make some wholesale changes especially when it comes to shipping packages cross country.


I live in Indiana and bought a used tackle box in Illinois on the 2nd it was shipped on the 3rd. I check the package after it was supposed to have arrived. it was in pa then. the next time I checked it was in Cincinnati then went to indy then to the sort center here in muncie. then after 11 days I check and it says out for delivery. I started checking the porch about 1:00 pm and checked every hour or so until about 9:00 pm. it never showed up. checked again and it said delivered at my porch at 5:47 pm. I complained to the post office. the only thing I got from them was it was scanned at my porch. but the scanner they used was old and didnt have gps. told me someone stole it between the time it was delivered and the next time I checked the porch. I said without the gps tracker how can you be sure it was delivered to my porch. they said the only thing I could do was file a police report it had been stole. as I walked away I said it was delivered to a porch but not my porch.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 286479


I'll bet I've listened to this album, 8 track, cassette, or CD more times that ST has caught a saugeye.  No lie. 
Led for the Head.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 286479


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## fishingful




----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Congratulations to you and the Mrs. Sounds as though you are surely Blessed.
> May want to consider finding a very needy family/kids in your area and see about helping them out. Being able to do so is probably the most humbling experience there is.


We do 4 Families every year


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> We do 4 Families every year


That is surely a great thing.
Bless You!

Maybe on your trip, you surprise Mrs 1basshunter by renewing your *vowels.*

Thanks to lazy for hookin me up splainin the difference between 'vowels' (AEIOU and sometimes W) and 'vows'...gotta make an edit on the above post. Pose to be 'vows'. Thanks again lazy. Unlike me...im glad you gragiated 6th grade and are willin to help a bro out.


----------



## scioto_alex

As for laptops failing, yes it happens. I strongly advise you to get either a USB thumb drive or something like a SD card that goes in a camera, and back up your important files. It's cheap insurance. I do it at least two times per year, having learned my lesson when a used laptop I bought for FOSR died and I lost a year's worth of files.

Lesson Two: Do not trust a used laptop.

You can also back your files up on "the cloud" where you're not depending on one device, but you must have Internet access to get to them. Don't forget your password.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That is surely a great thing.
> Bless You!
> 
> Maybe on your trip, you surprise Mrs 1basshunter by renewing your vowels.


AEIOU...W?


----------



## Lazy 8

fishingful said:


> View attachment 286497


If'in yur talking to me about Zeppelin...I'm about as right as rain.
If'in yur not...I apologize there Pilgrim.


----------



## scioto_alex

Let's go for a ride, without seat belts


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> AEIOU...W?


Ooops-it was early(or late)...Vows


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Riding in the car while mom and dad smoked. Also co workers smoked. People in restaurants smoked.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 286615


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Ooops-it was early(or late)...Vows


Better than renewing your bowels!


----------



## Lazy 8

I heard somewhere that God adds 2 days to your life expectancy for everyday you fish. Some of us are a gonna live forever.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Better than renewing your bowels!


I could use a new one at my age


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 286611


sherman!



Snakecharmer said:


> Better than renewing your bowels!


LOL, you are one cold dude.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 286645


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 286561


Heck fire - I rode in cars for I think about 10 years without seat belts.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Heck fire - I rode in cars for I think about 10 years without searching belts.


we use to ride in the back of pick up trucks. when we went bean picking down in tn we got picked up in a pick up truck. he was called a hauler and got so much money for every bushel of beans his crew picked. he would cram 15 or 20 people in the back of his truck. the more people he had the more beans that got picked and the more money he made.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> we use to ride in the back of pick up trucks. when we went bean picking down in tn we got picked up in a pick up truck. he was called a hauler and got so much money for every bushel of beans his crew picked. he would cram 15 or 20 people in the back of his truck. the more people he had the more beans that got picked and the more money he made.
> sherman


Yea and today he'd prolly be hiring ST to get him out of the pokey for child endangerment.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> we use to ride in the back of pick up trucks. when we went bean picking down in tn we got picked up in a pick up truck. he was called a hauler and got so much money for every bushel of beans his crew picked. he would cram 15 or 20 people in the back of his truck. the more people he had the more beans that got picked and the more money he made.
> sherman


Where did they ride after it was full of beans.....like you


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Where did they ride after it was full of beans.....like you


he didnt haul the beans just the pickers. he would carry the beans to the weighing scales and get the money for the picker (we got paid 60 cents for every bushel we picked) then the beans was loaded onto a big truck to be hauled to market. our hauler was only one of many that would show up to pick beans. they came in cars, trucks, and sometimes in buses. some of these fields was huge and might have 100 or more pickers.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Where did they ride after it was full of beans.....like you


In the porti- john on wheels


----------



## Burkcarp1

Pm Lazy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HOW MUCH


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> HOW MUCH


Hay, Hay, Hay...do I ask how much for your ol lady?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I give you 5 drachma....and a camel


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I give you 5 drachma....and a camel


I give you a sack of magic seeds. Guaranteed to make you see crap that ain't there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ya need my address??


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I give you a sack of magic seeds. Guaranteed to make you see crap that ain't there.





Saugeye Tom said:


> Ya need my address??


My attorney is gonna go to jail.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> My attorney is gonna go to jail.


Holy crap...is this a public forum??????


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Holy crap...is this a public forum??????


Nah...your secret is safe with us.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 286735
> Pm Lazy


if thats lazy's lawnmower you better not sell it. you will get sued by lazy with the famous uncle tom for his lawyer. and st gets a big chunk of what he wins. not only will it cost you thousands but you will never hear the last of it from the guys on here.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ya need my address??


Back in the 1990s I was on a BBQ mailing list (before board software like OGF) and things got so nasty that people were posting stuff like "Tell us where you live so me and some of my buddies can come visit."

That turned me off of BBQ/smoking discussion for more than a decade.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> if thats lazy's lawnmower you better not sell it. you will get sued by lazy with the famous uncle tom for his lawyer. and st gets a big chunk of what he wins. not only will it cost you thousands but you will never hear the last of it from the guys on here.
> sherman


Hey Tom, I know you only take cases you know you have a good chance of winning...do we have a case?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Dangit I clipped a curb in the Honda minivan and popped a tire off the bead. If there is a spare in that thing, I can't find it. YT has a video of a "trunk" compartment behind the passenger seat, but not on this one. 2000 Odyssey


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Tom, I know you only take cases you know you have a good chance of winning...do we have a case?


We have a open and shut


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Back in the 1990s I was on a BBQ mailing list (before board software like OGF) and things got so nasty that people were posting stuff like "Tell us where you live so me and some of my buddies can come visit."
> 
> That turned me off of BBQ/smoking discussion for more than a decade.


If they came without being invited.....oh well


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah well that is past. If any of you know the movie Kelly's Heroes you'll believe that bridge is going to be there, baby. 

There is the character Oddball (Donald Sutherland as a hippie tank group commander) 

"Don't hit me with the negative waves, man."


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Dangit I clipped a curb in the Honda minivan and popped a tire off the bead. If there is a spare in that thing, I can't find it. YT has a video of a "trunk" compartment behind the passenger seat, but not on this one. 2000 Odyssey


You gotta get one of these...they also do flat tires:


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You gotta get one of these...they also do flat tires:


yeah we all need one of those. now that we've gotten old we make more mistakes, hence the trunk monkey.
sherman


----------



## Lewis




----------



## Lewis




----------



## ezbite




----------



## Lazy 8

Lewis said:


> View attachment 286879


Sweet Mama! Come to Papa.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> if thats lazy's lawnmower you better not sell it. you will get sued by lazy with the famous uncle tom for his lawyer. and st gets a big chunk of what he wins. not only will it cost you thousands but you will never hear the last of it from the guys on here.
> sherman


Burkarpy, I speak for the judge when I say do you have any dang thang to say fer yerself?
Huh varmint?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Merry Christmas all you deranged people


----------



## fastwater

Same to ya ole pal...and to the rest of you derelicts as well.


----------



## Burkcarp1

X2


----------



## Lazy 8

X3......I hope Santa brings you everything you ever wanted.

Tom - a stringer full of fat saugeyes
Fastwawa - A big ol fat 21 pointer
Shermie - An alarm system on your barn
FOSR....FOSR - Whatever you can dream up
The rest of ya - whatever your little pea-pickin hearts desire.


----------



## ress

X IV


----------



## 1basshunter

Merry Christmas to you and your family’s


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Merry Christmas all you deranged people


back at you and all the rest of you cool guys. may you all get a blessing from god.
sherman


----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> Merry Christmas all you deranged people


You guys must be the ones that Hilary was talking about! 
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

polebender said:


> You guys must be the ones that Hilary was talking about!
> Merry Christmas!!


That’s the reason we need the wall


----------



## fastwater

polebender said:


> You guys must be the ones that Hilary was talking about!
> Merry Christmas!!


Guilty as charged!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Guilty and proud of it


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Guilty and proud of it


X3.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 287007


Nice bass


----------



## sherman51

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 287007


if thats what they fish for in heaven then I think I want to go there.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 287039
Out fishing tonight at buckeye till my Eyelet and line froze up


----------



## scioto_alex

On the radio they said that as much as 50% of the Xmas stuff bought online will be returned. That'll be a lot of trucks rolling around. And the whole system is built to send stuff out, not take it back.

Then, how do you re-sell some item that has been opened and rejected?


----------



## sherman51

depending on what it is it goes back to the company they check to make sure it works then replace anything that isn't right then sales it as factory refurbished. computers, tv's, electric tools, just to name a few items that gets refurbished.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Yes and some items (or their boxes) say Do not return, call this number.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## fastwater

View attachment 287079


----------



## Snakecharmer

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 287007


I see a giant Bass...……….


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

^^^ Gobble Gobble !


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> ^^^ Gobble Gobble !


I thought that was your pet rooster!


----------



## scioto_alex

Moses supposes his toes are roses.
But Moses supposes erroneously.
For if they were roses (as Moses supposes)
then, Moses' toes they wouldn't be.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Moses supposes his toes are roses.
> But Moses supposes erroneously.
> For if they were roses (as Moses supposes)
> then, Moses' toes they wouldn't be.


The big black bear bit the big blue bug the big blue bug bled blue blood


----------



## scioto_alex

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 287109


Hey burk that is a very beautiful pic and thanks for posting that. It makes me want to paddle forward.


----------



## ress

What?


----------



## scioto_alex

ress said:


> What?


Oar. Power. Steering. 

Most of you have experience with operating some kind of motorboat I recognize that it is a responsibility similar to operating a vehicle on the road.

Almost all of my time on water has been powered just by myself. I am the power source. I have had many people in the front of the canoe. Some have been completely worthless, sort of a Cleopatra along for a ride.

Some of them have been reliable and powerful and we could get the canoe going fast enough that we could hear water gurgling under the hull. 

Yes ...and some people in the front end will just be a problem. I'm trying to steer, and the person in front will change paddling from one side to another side, several times per minute. Grrrrrr. I'd rather have some dead weight payload. 

My impression is , Hey aren't we in this together? 

I suppose that I should gripe more just for safety.

Being on the water is not a joke. A close friend of mine drowned at Hoover. Death awaits.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 287151


ARE THEY HIRING???? Fastwater is looking for a part time job....muhahahahaha


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 287151


I used to work for J & J....Different department But I felt Like I got reamed...


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I thought that was your pet rooster!


Nope! Rojo has got a much bigger snood than that one.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ARE THEY HIRING???? Fastwater is looking for a part time job....muhahahahaha


Hey...75cents an hour adds up.


----------



## M R DUCKS

They probable pay "by the piece tested" !


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> The big black bear bit the big blue bug the big blue bug bled blue blood


fuzzy wuzzy was a bear fuzzy wuzzy had no hair fuzzy wuzzy wasnt fuzzy was he. now say that fast 10 times. or try saying cabbage 10 times as fast as you can, LOL.

just got directions to taylor's tavern in enon/springfield. see you all there on the 5th at 2:00 pm.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 287109


A bunch of seeds?


----------



## scioto_alex

Oh you guys think it's so easy to get a job as a rectal thermometer tester. Well you have to go through a background check and I mean they DO check your back ground. Then, your enema has to come up clean and when you send the sample bag back make sure you seal it correctly. No returns.






You think I'm kidding?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_H._Kenyon

Pay rates vary with size. The ferret market is small, in more ways than one. The equine market is busy but you can demand much higher rates for the giraffe and elephant models.

Just stay off the bicycle seats.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> fuzzy wuzzy was a bear fuzzy wuzzy had no hair fuzzy wuzzy wasnt fuzzy was he. now say that fast 10 times. or try saying cabbage 10 times as fast as you can, LOL.
> 
> just got directions to taylor's tavern in enon/springfield. see you all there on the 5th at 2:00 pm.
> sherman


What you talking about directions? Do you still use a road map? I thought people just use a GPS nowadays?


----------



## ress

Google Maps. You get a picture of the building which is easier to spot ahead if it's hard to see. I have found places this way before seeing the sign. 
Our Main Street turns into Rt 68 at the South edge of town. Looks like I'll make two right hand turns to get there. Oldest sis who lives in Fairborn says it's a piece of cake to get to.


----------



## scioto_alex

Buster Keaton had stones.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> What you talking about directions? Do you still use a road map? I thought people just use a GPS nowadays?


whats a gps? is it one of those self driving cars? yes I still use maps. the only place I use a gps is on erie, however I did have a small one I used on my atv when I went riding at black house mountain down in tn. but I sold the atv's and someone stole the gps out of my glove box in the truck.
sherman


----------



## polebender

sherman51 said:


> whats a gps? is it one of those self driving cars? yes I still use maps. the only place I use a gps is on erie, however I did have a small one I used on my atv when I went riding at black house mountain down in tn. but I sold the atv's and someone stole the gps out of my glove box in the truck.
> sherman


I think he may be talking about a phone? Do you have a smart phone Sherman? They have the google maps app already downloaded on the phone. You use it for your directions.


----------



## 1basshunter

This is a picture of Sherman’s, phone


----------



## G.lock

Does anybody have Taylors address I can enter into my GPS.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G.lock said:


> Does anybody have Taylors address I can enter into my GPS.


Taylors tavern 5539 Dayton Springfield rd Springfield Ohio 45502


----------



## scioto_alex

"We haven't even paid the phone bill in 300 years"


----------



## 1basshunter

polebender said:


> I think he may be talking about a phone? Do you have a smart phone Sherman? They have the google maps app already downloaded on the phone. You use it for your directions.


Hay Mark, come on out to the Get together


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

polebender said:


> I think he may be talking about a phone? Do you have a smart phone Sherman? They have the google maps app already downloaded on the phone. You use it for your directions.


I was just kidding about the gps though I don't have a smart phone. I have a simple flip phone that I use. my wife has a smart phone but she has never used the gps. but I just asked her if she could use it to find it and she said she could. I'm an old school guy and don't use my phone very much. I just use a trac fone and buy minutes every yr or so.
sherman


----------



## ress

I loved my flip phone. The boys were in college so we got a family plan with the smart phones. I still have the same phone from 5 yrs ago. I still only use half of what it can do, I think!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 287289


I'm sorry Burkcarp1......


----------



## ress

I think there's a bed bug on your post


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> I think there's a bed bug on your post


Might be a tick on your screen.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Computer bug I think...


----------



## ress

Oh Yeah that's what it is!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I tried to squash it


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> I tried to squash it


Gotcha


----------



## scioto_alex

In case you didn't know - in the very early days of computing, a "bug" was some kind of unexpected flaw in the program. Grace Murray Hopper was running a computer with lots of switches (back when those would fill a room) and one time a failure occurred because of an actual bug, a moth that got smashed in one of the switches making the contact fail. She put the smashed moth in her system administrator's log book, as a bug.

Think how much power those huge early computers must have used.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here's a boat idea for Lazy...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's a boat idea fir Lazy...


Reminds me of an aquatic Soapbox Derby car.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm sorry Burkcarp1......
> 
> 
> View attachment 287345


You got the fleas?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> You got the fleas?


What kind of 'cricket' did you say SC has ?


----------



## sherman51

going over to take my 73 yr old brother out to eat. i'll be back.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> going over to take my 73 yr old brother out to eat. i'll be back.
> sherman


Make sure you guys behave


----------



## polebender

fastwater said:


> What kind of 'cricket' did you say SC has ?


Looks like crabs! Louise with the Disease!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> going over to take my 73 yr old brother out to eat. i'll be back.
> sherman


No girly bars...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Make sure you guys behave


that would take all the fun out of it. but at our age we cant be to bad.



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 287395


I laughed then read it to the wife who laughed then said thats silly. the she asked if I was on face book. we really thought it was funny.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

polebender said:


> Looks like crabs! Louise with the Disease!


Hmmm...now I gotta put the 'blue ointment' on my computer screen.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Zanderis




----------



## fastwater

^^^so that's what's going on...I have a few of those places too.


----------



## fastwater

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...now I gotta put the *'blue ointment'* on my computer screen.


...Or maybe have a kerosene flood:


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wth....where is everyone


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wth....where is everyone


X2


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## sherman51

waiting for next Saturday and not posting so much.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> waiting for next Saturday and not posting so much.
> sherman


Don’t give us that bs you always have something to say


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## bruce

Winter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Zanderis

bruce said:


> Winter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Is this roho


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is this roho
> View attachment 287605


Maybe without his glasses?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is this roho
> View attachment 287605


Lookin close, but I'm thinkin Roho's pecker might be a tad bigger. I know his wattles are. 
You know, he's a retired fighten cock.
Here's a pic when he was goin to his last weigh in defenden his title for the KFC Heavy Weight Championship fight:


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


>


that has to be the dumbest video I have ever watched, LOL. but its life for a lot of people going nowhere.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

sherman51 said:


> that has to be the dumbest video I have ever watched, LOL. but its life for a lot of people going nowhere.
> sherman


It's a very strange movie. The premise seems to the main character is stuck in a dream state and he can't wake out of it. I've never seen another movie with that animation technique.


----------



## scioto_alex

choppy


----------



## fastwater

^^^Really enjoy watching these.
Also enjoy watching the various 'bar crossings' vids as well.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> choppy


loved the video and the bar crossing link. just another typical day on erie, LOL. 
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I looked that up on YT because someone on the Weber kettle club posted still pics of another round. The first pic just shows a wall of foaming water with a little bit of radar mast and a US flag poking out.

It makes me wonder, how do ships' galleys deal with rocking? I suppose everything is secured down when not in use, but what about when they need to cook? How much movement can they deal with and get the cooking done, before they have to hold off and wait for conditions to improve?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yep...they used my body for the screen print model...ask fast water..hes saw me


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yep...they used my body for the screen print model...ask fast water..hes saw me


Ugh hu..


----------



## ress

So true


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 287731


We can tell


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yep...they used my body for the screen print model...ask fast water..hes saw me


Yes...I can verify...you guys, gals, guys that want to be gals, gals that want to be guys that are headed to the 'meet and greet' here in a couple a days are in for a real treat for sure.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

fastwater said:


> Yes...I can verify...you guys, gals, guys that want to be gals, gals that want to be guys that are headed to the 'meet and greet' here in a couple a days are in for a real treat for sure.


If it's going to be all like that, I'll have to shave and get a new dress. And a poodle.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> If it's going to be all like that, *I'll have to shave* and get a new dress. And a poodle.


 He would prefer that you didn't.


----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yep...they used my body for the screen print model...ask fast water..hes saw me


You look a little chunky and silvery though! What’s that smell?...


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> He would prefer that you didn't.


Hell, I’m driving with him  I really prefer he doesn’t do it


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Hell, I’m driving with him  I really prefer he doesn’t do it



I cannot comment about the poodle though.
ST has never reminded me of much of a poodle kinda guy.
Thinkin more of the wiener dog type fellar cause this is his favorite song:


----------



## Zanderis

May a walleye drop in your new year 2019!


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> He would prefer that you didn't.


----------



## scioto_alex

The mods might nuke this ... 

Honestly, to be serious for a moment, I don't know where all this trans stuff came from. If there were ever such a thing when I was growing up, it must have been a very well-kept secret. It just wasn't on the radar. Now it's all over the news.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

No nuke...its all normal now.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hap


scioto_alex said:


> If it's going to be all like that, I'll have to shave and get a new dress. And a poodle.


Alex I'll be gentle


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ...Or maybe have a kerosene flood:


Far out man. Dude, where's my car.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DAVES NOT HERE


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> If it's going to be all like that, I'll have to shave and get a new dress. And a poodle.


Don't hit me with negative waves man....take a walk on the wild side....


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> DAVES NOT HERE


No but POODLE is.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Apricot???


----------



## ress

Sister brought an old photo album on Christmas to look at. I thought this pic was lost... 1969 Florida keys. Me on the right, my dad and my cousin. 6 ft lemon shark. We stayed over night out there and caught a wheel barrel load of red snapper at sun rise.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Apricot???


scioto_alex, 
note to self:
ST prefers 'apricot' colored poodles.

This one here would be an excellent escort to accompany you to the get together:









Thinkin a nice color coordinated dress, purse and heels that goes with apricot would be prudent as well.

And FWIW...we all are a witness's to ST stating he'll be gentle. Let us know if he gets out of hand.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Sister brought an old photo album on Christmas to look at. I thought this pic was lost... 1969 Florida keys. Me on the right, my dad and my cousin. 6 ft lemon shark. We stayed over night out there and caught a wheel barrel load of red snapper at sun rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


That's a great pic. ress!


----------



## ress

Thanks! I have been looking for that pic for 10 yrs. She had it the hole time.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Roho musta had a rough night....


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> The mods might nuke this ...
> 
> Honestly, to be serious for a moment, I don't know where all this trans stuff came from. If there were ever such a thing when I was growing up, it must have been a very well-kept secret. It just wasn't on the radar. Now it's all over the news.


yeah its common place now. just about every new show has at least one of them, usually a couple. my niece/nephew said she was a man trapped in a womans body, that she wasnt gay, go figure.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 287775
> Roho musta had a rough night....



Will have to check on Roho this mornin when he gets in. He was all slicked up last night gettin ready to go out on the town and bring in the NY in grand style and hasn't returned yet. Bet that ole boy will be to weak to even crow for the next couple a days.


----------



## Lewis




----------



## Snakecharmer

Better late than never....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Early NASCAR






The Darlington track was laid around a pond. (5:00)


----------



## ress

Today is my anniversary! Seems like yesterday I joined OGF. Was a lurker for a while then woke up!


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Today is my anniversary! Seems like yesterday I joined OGF. Was a lurker for a while then woke up!


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Early NASCAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Darlington track was laid around a pond. (5:00)


Thanks Poodle.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Today is my anniversary! Seems like yesterday I joined OGF. Was a lurker for a while then woke up!


Happy Anniversary. Hope you get lucky!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MAN THEM BUCKEYES ARE LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Happy Anniversary. Hope you get lucky!


Well ..... I feel lucky. Joined ogf family on January 1 2008.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Somebody HELP me here. I say HELP me. 
Have you ever heard Elvis singing the Zeppelin song...Black Dog with a reggae twist?
What? You haven't? Well you're in for a rare treat. 
EZ - I'm NOT to blame if you use your Dio CD's for frisbees.


----------



## Lazy 8

You'll never listen to Robert Plant sing the song again without hearing this in the back of your Pea Brain. ^^^^^^^^


----------



## spikeg79

Had an interesting discussion with a local Walmart manager the other day when trying to find an item that was supposedly in stock. Pretty much said 'buy online and pickup in store today' is a shot in the dark that the store will even have any non grocery item in stock even though the website says the store has the item in stock. He said about 50% of the time the website is wrong about a store's inventory...Wow they better get the bleep together or they will be going bye bye like Sears/Kmart.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Somebody HELP me here. I say HELP me.
> Have you ever heard Elvis singing the Zeppelin song...Black Dog with a reggae twist?
> What? You haven't? Well you're in for a rare treat.
> EZ - I'm NOT to blame if you use your Dio CD's for frisbees.


I tried to watch...I really did!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I tried to watch...I really did!


yep I didnt get very far, just couldn't picture elvis acting and sounding like that. when I was young elvis was the man.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

https://www.npr.org/2018/12/06/6741...s-pedestrians-cross-the-street-in-german-town


----------



## Lazy 8

spikeg79 said:


> Had an interesting discussion with a local Walmart manager the other day when trying to find an item that was supposedly in stock. Pretty much said 'buy online and pickup in store today' is a shot in the dark that the store will even have any non grocery item in stock even though the website says the store has the item in stock. He said about 50% of the time the website is wrong about a store's inventory...Wow they better get the bleep together or they will be going bye bye like Sears/Kmart.


I thought that whenever you bought something, A COMPUTER PROGRAM would count the items sold and automatically re-order that merchandise? If that's the case, why are Wally's shelves always empty???


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 288077


----------



## scioto_alex

Before there were SUVs, there were wagons with luxurious vinyl


----------



## sherman51

I owned a couple of those old wagons in my early days going to erie. pitched the tent and did some great camping.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

In the food industry news, the makers of I Can't Believe It's Not Butter have merged with the makers of Country Crock to create I Can't Believe This Crock.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> In the food industry news, the makers of I Can't Believe It's Not Butter have merged with the makers of Country Crock to create I Can't Believe This Crock.


Also in Food News.... Stop and Shop merged with A&P, new store rumored to be Stop And P……….


----------



## scioto_alex

I got spanked for bringing the Smothers Brothers into the meet-up thread so I'm doing it here.

"Before I die with a hammer in my hand, I'm gonna get me a steam drill too"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> I got spanked for bringing the Smothers Brothers into the meet-up thread so I'm doing it here.
> 
> "Before I die with a hammer in my hand, I'm gonna get me a steam drill too"


Lmao. GOOD MAN


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## spikeg79

Looks like it will be a busy year for the Darwin awards...Birdbox Challenge https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ne...upernumberbirdboxchallenge/ar-BBRIYDS?ocid=sf even seen a vid the other day of a moron driving on one of the interstates and pulling his hat over his eyes and of course he live-streamed it on social media.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I was going to ask a question about how far you guys go between oil changes on synthetic , but since I seem to derail everybodies topics, feel free to derail mine and talk about anything and everything you wish. Nothing is off limits. Well, let's keep it clean.
> Here's your chance, let the derailing begin.......


Lazy...we missed u


----------



## ress

Yeah


----------



## bruce

What is happening in the World . Lazy No call no show. you are Fired.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Did Sherm behave?


----------



## Snakecharmer

I think Lazy8 overslept....And I drove 4 hours just to see him...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> I think Lazy8 overslept....And I drove 4 hours just to see him...


Mighta been busy with his sheep.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did Sherm behave?


Nope....dancing on the table by 3 o clock


----------



## G.lock

Yep, Sherm behaved like Sherm. OHHH my eyes!!!


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Mighta been busy with his sheep.....


no sheep is better than you guys, LOL.

you guys blame me for everything. I wasnt the only guy on the table. I thought thats where we was supposed to dance.

sure did enjoy meeting all you guys.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Was that Alex , Slow dancing with Sherman on top of the tables


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Was that Alex , Slow dancing with Sherman on top of the tables


after a few drinks of old jack i've probably danced with worse. now go pick on somebody else and let me alone with my dreams.
sherman


----------



## hardwaterfan

This is how you start a Monday after the holidays. Turn it up!


----------



## scioto_alex

spikeg79 said:


> Looks like it will be a busy year for the Darwin awards...Birdbox Challenge https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ne...upernumberbirdboxchallenge/ar-BBRIYDS?ocid=sf even seen a vid the other day of a moron driving on one of the interstates and pulling his hat over his eyes and of course he live-streamed it on social media.


----------



## G.lock

Must be the post holiday blues, it's getting quite here.
We need a derail.
Keep your colts and glocks I got a DAVIS. WOO WOO WOO


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> Must be the post holiday blues, it's getting quite here.
> We need a derail.
> Keep your colts and glocks I got a DAVIS. WOO WOO WOO


That’s a cheap cap gun


----------



## G.lock

A Saturday nite cap gun!


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> A Saturday nite cap gun!


but still a cap gun!

does anybody here know how to contact lazy? if so would you contact him and just make sure he's ok. missed him at the gettogether and haven't seen any posts by him. i'm getting a little worried about him. I sure did miss him sat at the gettogether and miss his posts here.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> but still a cap gun!
> 
> does anybody here know how to contact lazy? if so would you contact him and just make sure he's ok. missed him at the gettogether and haven't seen any posts by him. i'm getting a little worried about him. I sure did miss him sat at the gettogether and miss his posts here.
> sherman


HE may have went to band camp.....to many sheep posts Muhashahahahaha


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Stair at the sun,you catch sunfish.stair at the rocks,you catch rockbass.......


----------



## bruce

Lazy come back


----------



## bruce

Lazy come Home.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

When I see a guy kayaking without a fishing pole I instantly think of granola bars,lemon grass smoothies,an tight clothing...


----------



## sherman51

yeah lazy if you come back I promise not to get on you about being absent. just post something, anything.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah lazy if you come back I promise not to get on you about being absent. just post something, anything.
> sherman


When he does come back...my vote is to stand him in the corner. 
Wait a dagburn minute...we don't have a corner.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Was that Alex , Slow dancing with Sherman on top of the tables


AND....you wonder why I was a no show? ^^^^^^^^
Remember ol No Show Jones? Jest calls me ol No Show Lazy. NSL


----------



## Burkcarp1

Welcome back bud!


----------



## sherman51

i'm just happy your back!!!!! if we get a summer get together maybe we can meet up at some place close to erie for breakfast. then we can maybe do a little walleye fishing if enough guys bring boats. just maybe lazy can make the summer get together. if not close to erie i'm still up to a summer get together. 

the wife will probably come with as she had a great time at the get together at taylor's tavern. she said next time I had to save one dance for her, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm glad everybody had a good time. Sorry I couldn't make it. My plate was just too full. I had to go to WV where the MIL's furnace decided to conk out. Fortunately it wasn't as cold as it's going to get this week, and she has some nice space heaters. I just had to teach her to plug them directly in and not use an extension cord!
Turns out I couldn't diagnose it. We called a guy and he replaced the igniter. $60 dollar part. She now has her heat back.
The unit is older and we're contemplating a replacement this spring.


----------



## Lazy 8

I'd like to take a moment, if I could, and recognize one of our brothers. He's such a Dancing Machine that, well, I had to pay some respect!
Shermie, it's a crying shame that, Soul Train is off the air, but your talents live on!
Don, take it away!


----------



## scioto_alex

I did not put this in the coyote thread after someone mentioned werewolves. It would have been a derail, which belongs here.

- - - - -

Three hundred years ago
I thought I might get some sleep
I stretched myself out onna antique bed
An' my spirit did a midnite creep

You know I'll never sleep no more

It seem to me that it just ain't wise

Didja ever wake up in the mornin'
With a ZOMBY WOOF behind your eyes

Just about as evil as you could be.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'd like to take a moment, if I could, and recognize one of our brothers. He's such a Dancing Machine that, well, I had to pay some respect!
> Shermie, it's a crying shame that, Soul Train is off the air, but your talents live on!
> Don, take it away!


Uncle Sherms new handle is Uncle 'Shake it Down' Sherm.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherms new handle is Uncle 'Shake it Down' Sherm.


Sherm's the name...Boogieings' his game. Have Boogie Will Travel.


----------



## sherman51

how come you no shows are breaking bad on me? neither of you were there so how do you know I was dancin the boogie on a table? you didnt see me so how can you be sure? at this point its only rumor. only the guys there knows for sure. and what happens at taylor's tavern stays at taylor's tavern. maybe!!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> how come you no shows are breaking bad on me? neither of you were there so how do you know I was dancin the boogie on a table? you didnt see me so how can you be sure? at this point its only rumor. only the guys there knows for sure. and what happens at taylor's tavern stays at taylor's tavern. maybe!!
> sherman


Uncle Sherm, just like you bein ratted out fer pluggin up the turlit at the roadside rest years ago, you been ratted out fer cuttin a shine on TT's table tops. 
But it's all good cause the owner of Taylor's now wants to do a weekly 'male review' featuring the one and only Shake it Down 
Shermie.
Your gonna be famous!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> how come you no shows are breaking bad on me? neither of you were there so how do you know I was dancin the boogie on a table? you didnt see me so how can you be sure? at this point its only rumor. only the guys there knows for sure. and what happens at taylor's tavern stays at taylor's tavern. maybe!!
> sherman


Unckie when you were a twerkin..the table was a jerkin.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^OMG^^^ I LAUGHED OUTLOUD FOR A SOLID MINUTE!!!


----------



## bruce

It is all on video on the dark web.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## scioto_alex

Sherman is surprisingly nimble for his size, stomping out a flamenco dance with the skirt and heels and all that. Kinda HAWT. Wearing the veil and waving the little fan and stuff.

Kudos to Taylor's for providing good heavy-duty tables.


----------



## ress

I'am not touching that with a 10 foot pole!


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I'am not touching that with a 10 foot pole!


Ah, c'mon....CS....


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm, just like you bein ratted out fer pluggin up the turlit at the roadside rest years ago, you been ratted out fer cuttin a shine on TT's table tops.
> But it's all good cause the owner of Taylor's now wants to do a weekly 'male review' featuring the one and only Shake it Down
> Shermie.
> Your gonna be famous!!!


.......


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Unckie when you were a twerkin..the table was a jerkin.


..


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Sherman is surprisingly nimble for his size, stomping out a flamenco dance with the skirt and heels and all that. Kinda HAWT. Wearing the veil and waving the little fan and stuff.
> 
> Kudos to Taylor's for providing good heavy-duty tables.


I wouldn't say to much s_a.
I heard you finally couldn't take it anymore and got up there with him. Heard you two looked like Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers:









...and since you made reference to showing up in your best dress and heels, thinkin you may have played the role of Ginger.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I wouldn't say to much s_a.
> I heard you finally couldn't take it anymore and got up there with him. Heard you two looked like Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers:
> View attachment 288867
> 
> 
> ...and since you made reference to showing up in your best dress and heels, thinkin you may have played the role of Ginger.


S_A... (poodle) you sure got some purdy legs on you boy.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> S_A... (poodle) you sure got some purdy legs on you boy.


Yea booyyy...cowboys like fat calves.


----------



## sherman51

well I guess with all the guys that was there telling on me I got to fess up. I just felt the urge to do the dirty dog after meeting all the guys from ogf. I wont name names but I wasnt alone up there. before I was done it was dancing room only up there.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

It is said that Ginger Rodgers did everything that Fred Astaire could do, but backwards and in high heels.

Honestly, I can't imagine trying to get around on high heels. I would wind up in a hospital with a twisted ankle. I'd be better off with some sensible platform shoes like in that Jackson 5 clip, but I'd look silly without the bell-bottom pants.


----------



## scioto_alex

I'll be offline for a few, need to milk my nuts.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^^^^


----------



## Lazy 8

Just thought I'd give y'all a peak inside my barn. Course...some of you've already seen inside.....


----------



## fastwater

What happened to the disco lights and dancing poles you had in there?


----------



## scioto_alex

Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## ress

scioto_alex said:


> I'll be offline for a few, need to milk my nuts.


That's 3mins 16 secs that I will never get back


----------



## scioto_alex

ress said:


> That's 3mins 16 secs that I will never get back


Aww, come on. Wait, maybe that's not the best way to put it.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> What happened to the disco lights and dancing poles you had in there?


I think...I'm not sure...but Shermie might of taken them the last time he was over and him and, "The Girls" were kicking up their hooves.
Shermie likes it to be dark. 
Shermie, what you gotta say for yourself?


----------



## fastwater

Uncle Sherm...bring back the dancin poles!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater, Maybe Sherman could send us all a video of him using the pole And dancing the night away with it...


----------



## Blue Pike

Kinda looks like the Wolf moon is gona do a disappearing act in a few weeks.
https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/lunar/2019-january-21

use --Find Eclipses in your city to get start time.


----------



## scioto_alex

> Shermie likes it to be dark


Actually it really was pretty dark in there. When I walked in, it was hard to see and since it was my first time, I didn't know my way around. But, eyes adjust. One funny thing was, the end wall was all mirror which made it look like there was another room over there.

One strange thing - you have to step up to the urinal; it's on a raised floor about 6 inches higher than the rest of the floor. There must have been some reason for building it that way but I don't know. I suppose that has caught some guys who were not steady on their feet.


----------



## Lazy 8

Blue Pike said:


> Kinda looks like the Wolf moon is gona do a disappearing act in a few weeks.
> https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/lunar/2019-january-21
> 
> use --Find Eclipses in your city to get start time.


Thanks BP. I'll actually be up then.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Actually it really was pretty dark in there. When I walked in, it was hard to see and since it was my first time, I didn't know my way around. But, eyes adjust. One funny thing was, the end wall was all mirror which made it look like there was another room over there.
> 
> One strange thing - you have to step up to the urinal; it's on a raised floor about 6 inches higher than the rest of the floor. There must have been some reason for building it that way but I don't know. I suppose that has caught some guys who were not steady on their feet.


FOSR - Having worked In the const. trade as long as I did, usually when somebody does that, it's cheaper than busting up concrete to run the waste lines.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> FOSR - Having worked In the const. trade as long as I did, usually when somebody does that, it's cheaper than busting up concrete to run the waste lines.


Yep...that's exactly what we did years ago at my FIL's bar when we expanded/remodeled the bathroom.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> *Actually it really was pretty dark in there*. When I walked in, it was hard to see and since it was my first time, I didn't know my way around. But, eyes adjust. One funny thing was, the end wall was all mirror which made it look like there was another room over there.


Keeping it dark in a bar is so you can't count the whiskers on the chin of the 'honey' you just met and are buying drinks for.
It's an old Indian trick.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah the place looked like it was old and expanded many times. Maybe they had to skip over a foundation.

I'll derail my own post, I love to play with PVC. I use it to conduct rainwater. This is my patio roof draining into a rain garden basin instead of a splash block that floods the yard.


----------



## BuckeyeCatDaddy

LOL too much time on our hands!! Here's to a great 2019 season!!


----------



## ress

I took the afternoon off! Tried the local reservoir with a few minnows that I have kept alive for the last couple months, but nothing biting other than the chill factor.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Yeah the place looked like it was old and expanded many times. Maybe they had to skip over a foundation.
> 
> I'll derail my own post, I love to play with PVC. I use it to conduct rainwater. This is my patio roof draining into a rain garden basin instead of a splash block that floods the yard.
> 
> View attachment 288979


Hey FOSR Man - I like to play with PVC also.
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/rain-barrel-diverter.278111/#post-2002085


----------



## Lewis




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## bruce

Derail time. Ok I will come clean I will be 59 at the end of jan. I am 5\10 ,154 # and walk 10 miles a day. Every day.


----------



## scioto_alex

When I was wearing the orange apron at work, I spent all of my time either walking or standing. Then there were things like loading mulch or gravel for customers.


----------



## 1basshunter

When I was Younger I spent all my time drinking and chasing women thank God somethings never change


----------



## bruce

Dose linda know this?


1basshunter said:


> When I was Younger I spent all my time drinking and chasing women thank God somethings never change


----------



## 1basshunter

bruce said:


> Dose linda know this?


I don’t know my wife Name is Carmen


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I don’t know my wife Name is Carmen


I hope she lets you catch her once in a while....It's good for the ego....


Or break her eggtimer......


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> I hope she lets you catch her once in a while....It's good for the ego....
> 
> 
> Or break her eggtimer......


Always I love that women with all my heart


----------



## bruce

Is that your heart your loving them with? Sorry I mis took your comment for your good buddie alix.


----------



## bruce

Go a head rob you can flame me.


----------



## 1basshunter

bruce said:


> Go a head rob you can flame me.


I’m on it


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy?LLaazzzzzzzzy? Hello???


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## allwayzfishin

i like turtles


----------



## sherman51

allwayzfishin said:


> i like turtles


the big white ones???

man its cold outside. down in the low 50's and only getting up to 66 today.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

allwayzfishin said:


> i like turtles


Malley's or Demet's? Fanny Farmer'ss were pretty good too.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

As I have been complicit in derailing this thread, I feel obliged to contribute to track maintenance.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

How bout a date for the summer ogf drainer meet n greet


----------



## scioto_alex

How about June 21, the Summer Solstice? Longest day of the year, bring it. Falls on a Friday this year.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Can't wait bobk...and Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> May have been SC but I Seriously doubt the ring gauge was correct for her.


I know it’s been forever since my post. I got a pretty good pile of premium cigars down here in Florida at our meeting. I’ll get some to ya when I get home.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I know it’s been forever since my post. I got a pretty good pile of premium cigars down here in Florida at our meeting. I’ll get some to ya when I get home.


GREAT!!!
Thank You...Can't wait.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> How bout a date for the summer ogf drainer meet n greet


sometime near the end of june should be good. if you'll be so good as to set it up i'll be there.



scioto_alex said:


> How about June 21, the Summer Solstice? Longest day of the year, bring it. Falls on a Friday this year.


I don't think a Friday will work as good as Saturday as some people have to work on Friday. but the last Saturday in june would work good for most of us. how does the last sat in june sound to you st? and you can pick the time and location.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Do you ever get as confused as your gps?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwawa and bobk need some signs like this


----------



## fastwater

^^^Love it!^^^
May have to make up a few of them.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

That's one huge turtle.
Obviously not the 'great white snapper'...but a huge turtle none the less.


----------



## Lazy 8

How old do you think it'd be to get that big?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> How old do you think it'd be to get that big?


55 to65 year old


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

^^^I can relate^^^

Season before last during shotgun, I shoot a deer from a stand that everyone knows I hunt from. We all have places we usually hunt from and let each other know where we're at in case of emergency. Have taken at least one deer from that stand every year since I've been hunting there. That evening when all of us were back at camp, this one guy(I know him the least out of everyone)asked where I shot it and I told him, "the stand I always hunt out of." 
Next morning, after 1 1/2 mile hike to the stand, he was sitting there. 
Hes done this before with others.
Since then, the rest of us have decided that if we shoot a deer and he asks, we will tell him a complete bogus area.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> How old do you think it'd be to get that big?


Older than you but not bye much


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Older than you but not bye much


Whoa, there you little whippersnapper.
Uncle Shermins got underwear older than you......


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Whoa, there you little whippersnapper.
> Uncle Shermins got underwear older than you......



Uncle Sherm's got underwear older than all of us.
Matters of fact, I think there's a vid somewhere of uncle Sherm down in Fla where he's wearing shorts. He broke wind and his underwear blew out the bottom of his shorts and looked like them thar bicycle handle bar streamers flutterin in the breeze.

Sure am glad he's down in Fla not able to read all this. We can have a field day talkin about the fellar whilst he's gone.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm's got underwear older than all of us.
> Matters of fact, I think there's a vid somewhere of uncle Sherm down in Fla where he's wearing shorts. He broke wind and his underwear blew out the bottom of his shorts and looked like them thar bicycle handle bar streamers flutterin in the breeze.
> 
> Sure am glad he's down in Fla not able to read all this. We can have a field day talkin about the fellar whilst he's gone.


just a dadburn minute the fw. i'm reading all this stuff every day. believe it or not but I just didnt have anything to say.

the fishing has been real slow down here with cold fronts hitting every few days. but here's the one that didnt get away. caught it on a pin fish.








and here's one of the bait thieves that steals my shrimp.








here's another bait thief








sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Whoa, there you little whippersnapper.
> Uncle Shermins got underwear older than you......


That’s not a Newsflash to anyone


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> just a dadburn minute the fw. i'm reading all this stuff every day. believe it or not but I just didnt have anything to say.
> 
> the fishing has been real slow down here with cold fronts hitting every few days. but here's the one that didnt get away. caught it on a pin fish.
> View attachment 289925
> 
> and here's one of the bait thieves that steals my shrimp.
> View attachment 289927
> 
> here's another bait thief
> View attachment 289929
> 
> sherman




Can't get away with nothin on you uncle Sherm.
Did you take some spare bloomers?
Good lookin fish you got there. 
Hope the weather stabilizes for ya


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 289801
> Fastwawa and bobk need some signs like this


I’ll take 10 dozen please.


----------



## scioto_alex

At the Enon get-together I mentioned a relationship between a deck of cards and the calendar. Here's an article from the Bicycle card company, describing it.

https://www.bicyclecards.com/article/cards-and-the-calendar/


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm's got underwear older than all of us.
> Matters of fact, I think there's a vid somewhere of uncle Sherm down in Fla where he's wearing shorts. He broke wind and his underwear blew out the bottom of his shorts and looked like them thar bicycle handle bar streamers flutterin in the breeze.
> 
> Sure am glad he's down in Fla not able to read all this. We can have a field day talkin about the fellar whilst he's gone.


....and I thought I had a warped mind. 
It's a fine line between here and there, eh Quickiewawa? 
My brotha!


----------



## Burkcarp1

I didn’t think unca Sherm would have any old ones..because I thought with him plugging up terlits and everything when he travels he woulda used them up and woulda had ta buy new ones all the time......


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> I didn’t think unca Sherm would have any old ones..because I thought with him plugging up terlits and everything when he travels he woulda used them up and woulda had ta buy new ones all the time......


I'm thinkin the same....


----------



## ress

I think a summer meet n greet has to happen so Sherm can defend his shorts blow out!


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm's got underwear older than all of us.
> Matters of fact, I think there's a vid somewhere of uncle Sherm down in Fla where he's wearing shorts. He broke wind and his underwear blew out the bottom of his shorts and looked like them thar bicycle handle bar streamers flutterin in the breeze.
> 
> Sure am glad he's down in Fla not able to read all this. We can have a field day talkin about the fellar whilst he's gone.


Tell us how you really feel about him and stop holding back


----------



## pawcat

The sign behind Sherm in 2 of the pics clearly says NO FISHING BEYOND THIS SIGN..lol
nice red sherm.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

pawcat said:


> The sign behind Sherm in 2 of the pics clearly says NO FISHING BEYOND THIS SIGN..lol
> nice red sherm.


Yup...hes a outlaw


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup...hes a outlaw


+1
A true worn out underwear wearing Rebel at heart.





But he's our Pal.


----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 290011


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 290027


OMG That is sooo true


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup...hes a outlaw


I once had a boat with outlaw on the side. the dnr and game patrol hassled me so bad I took it back off.



fastwater said:


> +1
> A true worn out underwear wearing Rebel at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's our Pal.


i've been saying I'm a 18 yr old trapped in an old body. and when I try to do the things an 18 yr old would do my old body pays for it.
sherman


----------



## ress

Sherm you just missed 7400! Dang It!


----------



## scioto_alex

That is sweet. My Outback is a stickshift and apparently those are very rare. When I was shopping for one several years ago, the dealr told me they almost never see one.

Give me a stickshift over an automatic any day.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Sherm you just missed 7400! Dang It!


Normally, I would have let him know ahead of time to be watching so he can post every 100 posts. And even feel bad for him if BC or 1BH beats him to it.
*NOT SO this time around!!!*
Serves him right for bein down there basking in the sun whilst we're stuck here in this screwed up weather.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Normally, I would have let him know ahead of time to be watching so he can post every 100 posts. And even feel bad for him if BC or 1BH beats him to it.
> *NOT SO this time around!!!*
> Serves him right for bein down there basking in the sun whilst we're stuck here in this screwed up weather.


Serves him right! Probably sitting around a fire drinking a couple of cold ones!


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Sherm you just missed 7400! Dang It!


yeah I seen I was just a little late getting back from fishing.



fastwater said:


> Normally, I would have let him know ahead of time to be watching so he can post every 100 posts. And even feel bad for him if BC or 1BH beats him to it.
> *NOT SO this time around!!!*
> Serves him right for bein down there basking in the sun whilst we're stuck here in this screwed up weather.


don't feel to bad for me, 80 degrees with lots of sunshine today.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah I seen I was just a little late getting back from fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> don't feel to bad for me, 80 degrees with lots of sunshine today.
> sherman


Right now, I don't feel bad for you...I am mad at you!!!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Serves him right! Probably sitting around a fire drinking a couple of cold ones!


Agree!!!
May the dreaded fire ants of the south invade his tattered shorts.


----------



## sherman51

not fishing today or tomorrow. someone put a hex on the weather, its raining today and getting down to 39 tonight. but we need a good break. two old guys saltwater fishing is hard on these old bodies trying to fish every day. they took all the docks out so we have to clime in and out of the boat on this high cement wall.
sherman


----------



## G.lock

Oh no 39*, we're looking at -15 tonight.
Just finished my driveway, 39 is looking good


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> Oh no 39*, we're looking at -15 tonight.
> Just finished my driveway, 39 is looking good


I just got done with the Westerville house and now I’m on my way to the lake house to Shovel it out


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> Oh no 39*, we're looking at -15 tonight.
> Just finished my driveway, 39 is looking good


yeah but were supposed to only get up to 62 tomorrow, then back in the 70's tues, LOL. i'll be back home enjoying the nice weather up there in about a week.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

We ended up with 12in and just got done with the driveway.


----------



## ress

8 at my house









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> yeah but were supposed to only get up to 62 tomorrow, then back in the 70's tues, LOL. i'll be back home enjoying the nice weather up there in about a week.
> sherman


We've got another round of frigid weather coming next week, just for you!


----------



## Burkcarp1

G.lock said:


> We've got another round of frigid weather coming next week, just for you!


I refuse to like that....


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 290229


ain't that the truth.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ezbite




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 290345


Is that one of Lazy’s sayings


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Is that one of Lazy’s sayings


Nah he's a big nut...


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 290339


Remind me not to talk to you at the next outing....Did you learn that from Alec?


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Remind me not to talk to you at the next outing....Did you learn that from Alec?


I do that afterwards ​


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Sherm you just missed 7400! Dang It!


And someone just gave Sherm his 8500 like....What a popular boy!


----------



## bruce

You gies are killer. But know you owe a computer cleaning.


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> You gies are killer. But know you owe a computer cleaning.


After spitting coffee on mine several times, I have learned to put 'Cling Wrap' over mine. Just tear a layer of cling wrap off kinda like the NASCAR windshield tear-offs.


----------



## fastwater

Thought this was neat:
https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdo...mans-first-catch-in-incredible-up-close-video


----------



## sherman51

people down here in fl have the flu the fishing hasn't been that great and for fishing the weather sucks, so thurs were headed back home.
sherman


----------



## bruce

Layer up sherman it is a mite bit chilly.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Do some of you people never sleep??


----------



## bruce

2 or 3 hrs at a time.


----------



## ezbite

bruce said:


> You gies are killer. But know you owe a computer cleaning.


Eeeehh


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> people down here in fl have the flu the fishing hasn't been that great and for fishing the weather sucks, so thurs were headed back home.
> sherman


Leaving Thurs means you're on the road at least until Friday evening barring breakdowns etc. ...have you watched the upcoming weather for this weekend?
S'posed to get another front coming in but don't know how much snow yet. 
Hate for you to get stuck on the road.


----------



## scioto_alex

ezbite said:


> Eeeehh


This is from Griggs in Columbus


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 290459


You are on Facebook way to much


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> You are on Facebook way to much


I tell that to a person at work who shows me that stuff and I say it's like the TOP people in Washington. After awhile it's yada yada yada....


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Is that one of Lazy’s sayings


Yes my son...yes....
Take the fishhead from my hand.....weedhopper....


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Do some of you people never sleep??


When I get worried about Roho cause he's out carousing to much at night and I ask him the same question, he always looks me square in the eyes over top his shades that are lowered on his beak and replies, "nothing comes to a sleeper but a dream."


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Nah he's a big nut...


Takes one to know one...NUTHEAD!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes my son...yes....
> Take the fishhead from my hand.....weedhopper....


Yes my son...yes....
Take the fishhead from my hand.....*seedsmoker*....

There...fixed it for ya lazy.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> people down here in fl have the flu the fishing hasn't been that great and for fishing the weather sucks, so thurs were headed back home.
> sherman


Stop at Long John Silvers and get cha a fish dinner on the way. I think they have a special for you little Bucaneers.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Yes my son...yes....
> Take the fishhead from my hand.....*seedsmoker*....
> 
> There...fixed it for ya lazy.


Sheep....


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sheep....


Sheepsmoker?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Sheepsmoker?


If that’s what you want to call it


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Stop at Long John Silvers and get cha a fish dinner on the way. I think they have a special for you little Bucaneers.


Now that one hurt lazy...but it was funny.


----------



## ezbite

To boldly go fellas...


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^


----------



## ezbite

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 290459


I live that brother..


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 290575


Up an at them......


----------



## Burkcarp1

I am still waiting on some updated Amber pics....also is miz puddin MIA or???


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I am still waiting on some updated Amber pics....also is miz puddin MIA or???


Went out to take pics of Amber some time back. Roho was roosted on her hood and asked what I was doin. Told him I was gonna take Ambers purdied up pics and post em on OGF for the fellas to enjoy. Roho advised me not to do that cause in his computer class he was taken that they told the students that it wasn't a good idea ta take pics and post em on the net cause somehow people can find out yer whereabouts from the pics. Don't want Amber ta get hijacked again.

And yes, miz Puddin is MIA. 
But I can tell ya one thing for sure...she'd rather take a dump in her momma's best fryin pan then show up here...and she knows it. 
Last I heard of her she was up in the Antarctic doin a ice road truckin gig. Guess they only send her across frozen lakes that have better than 3ft of ice cause with the heavy trailer loads plus as big as she is and all the food she packs with her in the cab, there's no way 2ft of ice would support all that weight.


----------



## 1basshunter

How many of you like fried spam and/or potted meat sandwiches I love them


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> How many of you like fried spam and/or potted meat sandwiches I love them


I am a SPAM virgin..


----------



## scioto_alex

Someone has to do this, so it looks like the burden falls on to me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Went out to take pics of Amber some time back. Roho was roosted on her hood and asked what I was doin. Told him I was gonna take Ambers purdied up pics and post em on OGF for the fellas to enjoy. Roho advised me not to do that cause in his computer class he was taken that they told the students that it wasn't a good idea ta take pics and post em on the net cause somehow people can find out yer whereabouts from the pics. Don't want Amber ta get hijacked again.
> 
> And yes, miz Puddin is MIA.
> But I can tell ya one thing for sure...she'd rather take a dump in her momma's best fryin pan then show up here...and she knows it.
> Last I heard of her she was up in the Antarctic doin a ice road truckin gig. Guess they only send her across frozen lakes that have better than 3ft of ice cause with the heavy trailer loads plus as big as she is and all the food she packs with her in the cab, there's no way 2ft of ice would support all that weight.


The ransom just got higher


----------



## hardwaterfan

Here's a derail .....I'm sorry to bring negativity....but this is a good derail....when you get mail for your pet....but your loyal, best little friend has been dead for over a year....thanks for reminding me my only friend is dead...kick right to the soul....I will go it alone with all the strength that is inside me.....i will always remember you my little friend....


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah that's one thing about loving animals, they die first. I cried when I buried the ferret, and later, the Chihuahua.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> How many of you like fried spam and/or potted meat sandwiches I love them


You guys simply have to get me and Bubba's prison cookbook. Plenty of Spam recipes in there that'll make yer tastebuds stand at attention.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> The ransom just got higher


I refuse to like this post!!!



hardwaterfan said:


> Here's a derail .....I'm sorry to bring negativity....but this is a good derail....when you get mail for your pet....but your loyal, best little friend has been dead for over a year....thanks for reminding me my only friend is dead...kick right to the soul....I will go it alone with all the strength that is inside me.....i will always remember you my little friend....


I get them sometimes as well from Petsmart pertaining to my last shepherd that's been gone about 8yrs. 
Also continue to get mail from the NRA and a car dealership from time to time for dad that passed away in 2010. I have called both these places several times informing them that dad is no longer with us.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Is roho a member of the NRA?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Is roho a member of the NRA?


You Betcha...A card carrying lifetime member.
Carries his 1911 .45 concealed in super tuck fashion up under his wing.
He's got a cool tat on the side of his leg that says, 
" you can take my guns when you pry them from my cold dead talons"


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> I am a SPAM virgin..


That means your multiple virgin


----------



## scioto_alex

Soon after my father died, the BMV sent him a letter demanding that he provide proof of car insurance. I told them they were hassling a dead man.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Went out to take pics of Amber some time back. Roho was roosted on her hood and asked what I was doin. Told him I was gonna take Ambers purdied up pics and post em on OGF for the fellas to enjoy. Roho advised me not to do that cause in his computer class he was taken that they told the students that it wasn't a good idea ta take pics and post em on the net cause somehow people can find out yer whereabouts from the pics. Don't want Amber ta get hijacked again.
> 
> And yes, miz Puddin is MIA.
> But I can tell ya one thing for sure...she'd rather take a dump in her momma's best fryin pan then show up here...and she knows it.
> Last I heard of her she was up in the Antarctic doin a ice road truckin gig. Guess they only send her across frozen lakes that have better than 3ft of ice cause with the heavy trailer loads plus as big as she is and all the food she packs with her in the cab, there's no way 2ft of ice would support all that weight.


So what you’re saying is Roho rules the roost???


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> How many of you like fried spam and/or potted meat sandwiches I love them


Yes and yes but I dearly love fried trail baloney. White bread, mayo, thin slice of onion, American cheese and pepper. 
BTW - speaking of American cheese. I guess the millennials ain't buying it and sales are way down. What's wrong with cheese food?
Snakey, you might be a Spam virgin but I'll bet you can tear up a mess of Vienna sausages?
BTW - that brings up another little factoid. How many of you describe food as, a mess of? As in, a mess of ribs?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes and yes but I dearly love fried trail baloney. White bread, mayo, thin slice of onion, American cheese and pepper.
> BTW - speaking of American cheese. I guess the millennials ain't buying it and sales are way down. What's wrong with cheese food?
> Snakey, you might be a Spam virgin but I'll bet you can tear up a mess of Vienna sausages?
> BTW - that brings up another little factoid. How many of you describe food as, a mess of? As in, a mess of ribs?


The reason millennial aren’t buy cheese is because they were taught it ain’t good for you.. bunch of bs


----------



## Smitty82

Burkcarp1 said:


> The reason millennial aren’t buy cheese is because they were taught it ain’t good for you.. bunch of bs


According to the internet and the media everything is bad for you. And according to the state of California everything causes cancer. This is the state of society we live in.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> That means your multiple virgin


Yep, there are quit a few things I haven't done or tried and never will..


----------



## hardwaterfan

fastwater said:


> I refuse to like this post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I get them sometimes as well from Petsmart pertaining to my last shepherd that's been gone about 8yrs.
> Also continue to get mail from the NRA and a car dealership from time to time for dad that passed away in 2010. I have called both these places several times informing them that _*dad is no longer with us. *_


I think Id freak out if I got mail like that...


----------



## hardwaterfan

Smitty82 said:


> According to the internet and the media everything is bad for you. And according to the state of California everything causes cancer. This is the state of society we live in.


It only causes cancer if you live in California...its perfectly safe everywhere else...


----------



## ress

Lazy my sister that lives in Tenn says "Fixin to eat a mess of taters".


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 290703
Bobk and fastwa


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> So what you’re saying is Roho rules the roost???


Roho rules *his* roost...and that's a full time job for him considerin the hens he's a courtin. 
He don't have time to rule mine.
Ya see...me and Roho had a sit down many years ago a bit after we first met at the ER. Were'nt nothin wrong with me...I was there with a fighter that I worked his corner a bit that just got done with a fight and needed a few stitches. Roho, bein a fighten cock at the time, was there gettin tended to from a fight he just had. Poor lil fellar was cut to pieces and bleedin so bad they didn't think he was gonna make it. He was a loosin blood faster than they could stop it. Well...long story short, he needed blood ASAP and they didn't have any on hand to match Roho's. Told em to test mine a don't cha know, it was a match so they took some of my blood and give it to Roho.
That was the start of our friendship.
Then, I found out he didn't have a place to go when he left the ER.
Ended up fixin him a place in the barn and told him he could live here until he healed up.
After he mended up a bit, he started gettin around real good. One day he knocked on the door and started thankin me for everything and said he was gonna be on his way. I asked him if he had a place to go and he replied that he really didn't. Sooo...he's been here ever since.
Now back to the 'sit down' we had...
...me and him both bein here, naturally we had to get some ground rules set. Have a few understandins if you will. 
I splained to him that the barn was his'ns and the house was mine. He could get him a few hens and set the barn up like he wanted it and do his own thing just as I have done in my house.
He responded by sayin us fighten cocks have and old sayin...then he said somethin in 'rooster' language...something I didn't understand then. I asked him what he said?
He translated, "only one cock per hen house!"
Sooo...the moral of the story is, he rules his roost and I rule mine. With that understandin, we've been best of friends ever since.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes and yes but I dearly love fried trail baloney. White bread, mayo, thin slice of onion, American cheese and pepper.
> BTW - speaking of American cheese. I guess the millennials ain't buying it and sales are way down. What's wrong with cheese food?
> Snakey, you might be a Spam virgin but I'll bet you can tear up a mess of Vienna sausages?
> BTW - that brings up another little factoid. How many of you describe food as, a mess of? As in, a mess of ribs?


MESS OF FISH RACK OF RIBS, SLAB OF BACON........


----------



## scioto_alex

When it comes to cheese, read labels. "Natural" cheese has live culture and continues to ripen. "Process" cheese has been pasteurized for shelf-life stability. "Cheese food" is food that resembles cheese. "Cheese food product" is product that resembles food. Sometimes they can't call it cheese at all, and it's something like "topping" like the really cheap stuff in shaker jars, or "slices" as the cheap version of American cheese.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Roho rules *his* roost...and that's a full time job for him considerin the hens he's a courtin.
> He don't have time to rule mine.
> Ya see...me and Roho had a sit down many years ago a bit after we first met at the ER. Were'nt nothin wrong with me...I was there with a fighter that I worked his corner a bit that just got done with a fight and needed a few stitches. Roho, bein a fighten cock at the time, was there gettin tended to from a fight he just had. Poor lil fellar was cut to pieces and bleedin so bad they didn't think he was gonna make it. He was a loosin blood faster than they could stop it. Well...long story short, he needed blood ASAP and they didn't have any on hand to match Roho's. Told em to test mine a don't cha know, it was a match so they took some of my blood and give it to Roho.
> That was the start of our friendship.
> Then, I found out he didn't have a place to go when he left the ER.
> Ended up fixin him a place in the barn and told him he could live here until he healed up.
> After he mended up a bit, he started gettin around real good. One day he knocked on the door and started thankin me for everything and said he was gonna be on his way. I asked him if he had a place to go and he replied that he really didn't. Sooo...he's been here ever since.
> Now back to the 'sit down' we had...
> ...me and him both bein here, naturally we had to get some ground rules set. Have a few understandins if you will.
> I splained to him that the barn was his'ns and the house was mine. He could get him a few hens and set the barn up like he wanted it and do his own thing just as I have done in my house.
> He responded by sayin us fighten cocks have and old sayin...then he said somethin in 'rooster' language...something I didn't understand then. I asked him what he said?
> He translated, "only one cock per hen house!"
> Sooo...the moral of the story is, he rules his roost and I rule mine. With that understandin, we've been best of friends ever since.


Seeings how Roho's got some of your blood in his veins, does he like Buffalo wings and Budweiser? Brown beans an cornbread?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> When it comes to cheese, read labels. "Natural" cheese has live culture and continues to ripen. "Process" cheese has been pasteurized for shelf-life stability. "Cheese food" is food that resembles cheese. "Cheese food product" is product that resembles food. Sometimes they can't call it cheese at all, and it's something like "topping" like the really cheap stuff in shaker jars, or "slices" as the cheap version of American cheese.


I dearly love some Velvetta chunks thrown in a hot bowl of CHILI! Hmm, hmm, hmm, hmm ,hmmmmmm.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I dearly love some Velvetta chunks thrown in a hot bowl of CHILI! Hmm, hmm, hmm, hmm ,hmmmmmm.


Chunks? Rumor has it that you like to "cut the cheese"...…….


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Seeings how Roho's got some of your blood in his veins, does he like Buffalo wings and Budweiser? Brown beans an cornbread?


Smoke cigars??


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Seeings how Roho's got some of your blood in his veins, does he like Buffalo wings and Budweiser? Brown beans an cornbread?





Burkcarp1 said:


> Smoke cigars??


^^^ He doesn't like wings but loves brown beans, fried taters/onions and cracklin cornbread.

He and I both love sittin down to a big bowls of beans, a 'mess of' taters n onions with some hot buttered cracklin cornbread.
Then, after we eat til we can't eat anymore, sittin back relaxing on the porch with a glass of sweet tea and a couple a nice Herrera Esteli Miami's.
Sometimes momma even joins us if'n she has all her chores caught up and isn't splittin wood or somethin. Roho likes to watch her splittin wood if'n she's got her shorty shorts on.
I occasional have to remind him about his 'old sayin' and tell him to stay in his lane.


----------



## ress

Lordy !


----------



## Snakecharmer

11 posts to 7500 get ready.........


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Now that one hurt lazy...but it was funny.


don't give up on me yet. I did have one mess of redfish that was cleaned by my great nephew. I was planning on catch and release only. but the nephew caught and cleaned a legal size red. then fixed it on the grill with a handful of lemon grass. I didnt even take a knife with me.



fastwater said:


> You guys simply have to get me and Bubba's prison cookbook. Plenty of Spam recipes in there that'll make yer tastebuds stand at attention.


thats not your taste buds standing up for bubba. or is it? LOL. lets see you get out of this one with your slick talk. one hand washes the other is bubba's motto.

left for home at 5:45 this morning and drove to about 4 miles east of Knoxville. would have made it to Jamestown but stopped at denny's for breakfast then spent an hour driving around a wrech. were 2.5 hrs from Jamestown and was just to tired to go on.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Shut her down Uncle Shermie and get some shuteye. But take your time getting up here. I think the high in central OH for tomorrow is 14 above. F. Plz bring up some sunshine and heat with you.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Shut her down Uncle Shermie and get some shuteye. But take your time getting up here. I think the high in central OH for tomorrow is 14 above. F. Plz bring up some sunshine and heat with you.


Good advice lazy.
Also uncle Sherm, put on some underwear without holes in them tomorrow. Too cold here to be having all that wind blowin on your lil conasta's.
Be safe...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Good advice lazy.
> Also uncle Sherm, put on some underwear without holes in them tomorrow. Too cold here to be having all that wind blowin on your lil conasta's.
> Be safe...


If it's a gonna be cold enough tomorrow to frost the nads off a brass monkey....Shermie doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Good advice lazy.
> Also uncle Sherm, put on some underwear without holes in them tomorrow. Too cold here to be having all that wind blowin on your lil conasta's.
> Be safe...


Ant Sherm don't leave your short in the rest stop. With the Govt shutdown, who know how long the toilets could be blocked.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm's offline so he won't get 7500....I'll bet on Burkie..


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Good advice lazy.
> Also uncle Sherm, put on some underwear without holes in them tomorrow. Too cold here to be having all that wind blowin on your lil conasta's.
> Be safe...


It don’t matter holes or not there will be holes after he puts them on ....also Sherm how many turlits did you plug up on the way???


----------



## Burkcarp1

Especially after eating breakfast this morning..


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Ant Sherm don't leave your short in the rest stop. With the Govt shutdown, who know how long the toilets could be blocked.





Burkcarp1 said:


> It don’t matter holes or not there will be holes after he puts them on ....also Sherm how many turlits did you plug up on the way???


He really does need to understand that this is 2019 and what those little white rolls of paper hangin in the turlit stalls are for. Him tearin off those strands of worn out underoo's he wears and usin them stoppin up all them turlits wherever he goes has got to stop.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Shut her down Uncle Shermie and get some shuteye. But take your time getting up here. I think the high in central OH for tomorrow is 14 above. F. Plz bring up some sunshine and heat with you.


He should have stayed 
down there for awhile yet.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wonder if he wrecked any boat trailers this time?


----------



## fastwater

Yep...no way I would have come back here to this crap.
Fished Okeechobee one year and it was colder there than here in Ohio. Was literally tapping the rod end on the edge of the boat knocking the ice out of the eyelits. Fishing was rough but it was still better than being here.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shut her down Uncle Shermie and get some shuteye. But take your time getting up here. I think the high in central OH for tomorrow is 14 above. F. Plz bring up some sunshine and heat with you.


I was just checking the 10 day outlook and the coldest weather of the yr is headed our way. with lows being below 0 for a few days starting next tues. however I did order a set of general grabber at/x all terrane tires for the back of the truck to help handle the snow when I get home. I still need to get them mounted and balanced when I get there. but with the tires I have now my truck doesn't do so well in the snow. I took cold nasty weather to fl and now it looks like i'm bringing it back with me.

was going to stay online to try and get 7500 but was just to tired. so you guys can have it. I gave up and went to bed and slept until 1:30. im going to let brant sleep until 4:00 then i'm waking him. will talk more later. make that 3:00 am. I would let him drive but he had a wreck a few yrs ago and lost an eye and has no idea about pulling a boat. im not saying im any better but I just feel better if im driving.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I was just checking the 10 day outlook and the coldest weather of the yr is headed our way. with lows being below 0 for a few days starting next tues. however I did order a set of general grabber at/x all terrane tires for the back of the truck to help handle the snow when I get home. I still need to get them mounted and balanced when I get there. but with the tires I have now my truck doesn't do so well in the snow. I took cold nasty weather to fl and now it looks like i'm bringing it back with me.
> 
> was going to stay online to try and get 7500 but was just to tired. so you guys can have it. I gave up and went to bed and slept until 1:30. im going to let brant sleep until 4:00 then i'm waking him. will talk more later. make that 3:00 am. I would let him drive but he had a wreck a few yrs ago and lost an eye and has no idea about pulling a boat. im not saying im any better but I just feel better if im driving.
> sherman


Yep...talking possible chill factors of up to -20 to -30 in places here in Ohio. Fla weather might not have been that good for normal Fla weather but it sure beats what you're coming back to.
Be safe..


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yep...talking possible chill factors of up to -20 to -30 in places here in Ohio. Fla weather might not have been that good for normal Fla weather but it sure beats what you're coming back to.
> Be safe..


your right about fl weather not looking so bad compared to what im coming home to. but im also missing my snuggle bunny. she wouldnt make the trip down to fl with me or I would have stayed longer.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Heck...with your $ uncle Sherm, just send a car to pick her up and bring her there. Then turn your truck around and head back south.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Wonder if he wrecked any boat trailers this time?


He hasn't mentioned any...but he's not home yet either.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, y'all, today is the 40th anniversary of, the Blizzard of 78.
40 years? Where'd it go?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, y'all, today is the 40th anniversary of, the Blizzard of 78.
> 40 years? Where'd it go?


That’s what I say every year on my birthday.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> That’s what I say every year on my birthday.


Yea, the older I get, the faster they go by. I figure by the time I reach 100, they'll go by in a blur.


----------



## Lazy 8

You better catch your bucket lists up.

https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/01/24/wo...oogleapis.com/auth/chrome-content-suggestions


----------



## Burkcarp1

Blah blah blah.. whatever..


Lazy 8 said:


> You better catch your bucket lists up.
> 
> https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/01/24/world/doomsday-clock-2019/index.html?r=https://www.googleapis.com/auth/chrome-content-suggestions


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> You better catch your bucket lists up.
> 
> https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/01/24/world/doomsday-clock-2019/index.html?r=https://www.googleapis.com/auth/chrome-content-suggestions


When the clocks "spring forward" the world will have already ended 58 minutes earlier.


----------



## Lazy 8

...and the saved went up in the twinkling of an eye.


----------



## scioto_alex

Remember the bumper stickers saying "In case of Rapture, this car will be driverless"?

You'd think those should have gone on the _front_ bumpers.


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 nailed that 7500! Seems like yesterday I found you guys cutin up and thought I should get in on this,,,But, no way! You guys are a hoot to follow. I"am sure I've read every post and if I get behind it's a must to catch up! I stick my nose in once in a while but y'all are too slick!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy...see uncle Sherms post # 9 down in thread titled 'Worst Deer Drags' started by Shortdrift in the Bucks and Does forum of the hunting section.
If you give him anymore of them seeds, I'm sendin bubba directly to your house.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think he definitely needs to lay off them seeds after reading that one. He musta stopped at Lazys on the way home from Florida got some seeds and visited the sheep pen


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> I think he definitely needs to lay off them seeds after reading that one. He musta stopped at Lazys on the way home from Florida got some seeds and visited the sheep pen


Congrats on 7500!


----------



## fastwater

Good point BC!
Uncle Sherm posted yesterday a few posts back that he was layin over by Knoxville, Tn. Then he posted somethin bout missin his 'snuggle bug'.
Now I'm not so sure that tricky ole fellar wasn't layin over in Lazy's barn.
Heck...maybe he didn't even go to Fla.!!! 
Maybe them pics he posted was old pics!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Probably why he came home early..couldn’t wait any longer


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...gonna have to put ST on this sitiation to investigate it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Probably why he came home early..couldn’t wait any longer


I heard he was out of shorts...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkies on a role, He got the 7500 post on this thread and just gave me the 6900th like....Me likey that number..


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> I heard he was out of shorts...


I don’t know why he bothers with them in the first place..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...gonna have to put ST on this sitiation to investigate it.


Been on it for 3 days


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Burkies on a role, He got the 7500 post on this thread and just gave me the 6900th like....Me likey that number..


Thanks...but a bit more info than we needed to know.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


>


Perv


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Perv


If you meant SC...yes he is!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> If you meant SC...yes he is!!!


What's wrong with 00 Jim Otto's number in the NFL!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Talking about football


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Good point BC!
> Uncle Sherm posted yesterday a few posts back that he was layin over by Knoxville, Tn. Then he posted somethin bout missin his 'snuggle bug'.
> Now I'm not so sure that tricky ole fellar wasn't layin over in Lazy's barn.
> Heck...maybe he didn't even go to Fla.!!!
> Maybe them pics he posted was old pics!


Shermie - get yer arse up here, we got some fence mending to do.
The natives are getting restless. I had a break-in at, The Sheep Ranch. (not to be confused with, The Bunny Ranch)


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> He hasn't mentioned any...but he's not home yet either.


I know better! I don't tell you guys anything that can be used against me.



fastwater said:


> Lazy...see uncle Sherms post # 9 down in thread titled 'Worst Deer Drags' started by Shortdrift in the Bucks and Does forum of the hunting section.
> If you give him anymore of them seeds, I'm sendin bubba directly to your house.


at the time I shot this deer I didnt know lazy or use his seeds. but when I would make a trip back home to tn I got me a gallon of good shine.



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 290955


at this point in my life I find very little that is offensive. you would think I would be very happy. but at this age I forget to be happy.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

That’s a visual I didn’t need..


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 291041


what are you doing posting selfies on here, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Misdirection

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 291041


The sad thing is, we all visualized someone we know wearing that costume!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just choked on my bakey


----------



## scioto_alex

They need to make a Charmin commercial with Poppa Bear wearing one of those.

He could reassure his worried family with one of these.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> They need to make a Charmin commercial with Poppa Bear wearing one of those.
> 
> He could reassure his worried family with one of these.


That’s sick ​


----------



## ress

Lordy Lordy Lordy Mm Mm Mm


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 290979


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 291041


Ezbite is going to be really ticked. He didn’t want that picture to get out. It was a difficult time in his life.


----------



## fastwater

Where's ole EZ been lately?
Last post I read from him he was still tryin to convince everyone
(Including himself) that Glucks were worth owning.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Ezbite is going to be really ticked. He didn’t want that picture to get out. It was a difficult time in his life.


He does look a little startled when I took the picture of him but to tell you the truth his dog looks scared to death and understandably so


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> He does look a little startled when I took the picture of him but to tell you the truth his dog looks scared to death and understandably so


No doubt his dog is scared...and probably really tired from not sleepin.
Bet that dog ain't slept in forever! 
He probably don't even blink!!!
Last time he went to sleep, he woke up and his conasta's went AWOL. Time before that he lost his ears. 
Poor lil fellar ain't never gonna close his eyes again!


----------



## scioto_alex

The sun is bright and shining,
the salt will melt the snow.

I have enough for dining,
I need nowhere to go.

The car's rear wheel is whining,
that's sure to cost some dough.

Thermometer's declining,
and we ain't seen the show.

And so I am resigning
to taking things real slow.

But some things still can please:
The vodka doesn't freeze.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> He does look a little startled when I took the picture of him but to tell you the truth his dog looks scared to death and understandably so


You took the picture?? That’s scary


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Ezbite is going to be really ticked. He didn’t want that picture to get out. It was a difficult time in his life.


Must be carrying his Glock in the '*extra *super tuck' mode.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> You took the picture?? That’s scary


He paid me big money otherwise I would’ve done it


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> He paid me big money otherwise I would’ve done it


It’s a wonder that the camera survived  didn’t know ez was that loaded..


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> It’s a wonder that the camera survived  didn’t know ez was that loaded..


I know it’s really amazing how much weight he has lost You can barely see him in the picture


----------



## scioto_alex

Guys, go easy on Sherman and the toilets and all that. Those rest stop rest rooms can be confusing.


----------



## ress

WTH is that from?


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## scioto_alex

That's a screen cap from Stanley Kubrik's movie 2001. Those are just part of the instructions for how to use a space station toilet in zero gravity. It might be the only humor in the whole movie.


----------



## sherman51

after my trip to fl I may not go back outside until spring.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Welcome back Sherm,I was thinking this morning that you mighta got lost in the sheep pen.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> after my trip to fl I may not go back outside until spring.
> sherman


Are you telling us you’re going into hibernation


----------



## scioto_alex

https://sciencing.com/long-do-grizzly-bears-hibernate-7208160.html


----------



## Burkcarp1

Boy this place is dead today.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Are you telling us you’re going into hibernation


yep i'm just like an old bear I have no reason to get out when the temp is below 32*. today it got up to 40* and I moved the truck. tues its supposed to be -10* and I may not even get out of bed all day except to please my enlarged prostate.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Boy this place is dead today.


The reason it is dead so far today is everyone had a welcome back Sherman party and all his friends were invited why weren’t you there


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy disappeared again and Sherm had a hangover?? That’s what I was thinking..


----------



## ress

-40 chill factor Wednesday morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then near 50 on Monday !!!!!!!!! CRAZY
Nice new pic on the avatar Sherm !!


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, is that a carp in your new Avatar??????


----------



## Snakecharmer

Wake me up when its spring. I'm going to hibernate.


----------



## scioto_alex

One thing about getting a big wave of cold air like this is, if there's this much cold air coming out of the Arctic, then somewhere in the world there must be an equal amount of warm air moving in because the Arctic does not create air. Somewhere in Finland or Siberia they're walking around without coats.

BTW a lot of people on the meat smoking forum take advantage of conditions like these to cold-smoke stuff like cheese.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, is that a carp in your new Avatar??????


BLASPHEMY







BASS HUNTER


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> BLASPHEMY
> View attachment 291399
> BASS HUNTER


You can tell I lost a lot of weight In that picture


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, is that a carp in your new Avatar??????


Hmmm...our very own 'rebel' uncle Sherm may hold the new Fla. state record carp.
But he can't report it to the FWC cause he caught it in a posted 'NO FISHING' area.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> You can tell I lost a lot of weight In that picture


You better go easy on that diet 1bh...you're startin to make puddin look huge.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> You better go easy on that diet 1bh...you're startin to make puddin look huge.


I just have only 5 more pounds till I’m fit and trim


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Hook N Book

Hook N Book said:


> _Quote_: [ Ron, the boys from the Derailer thread are now derailing every thread...Keeping them in line I like trying to herd cats]_Quote
> 
> This is true and it has gotten stale. The derailer thread is still open for a reason.
> It's best to stay on topic or warnings will be issue if a member can't control themself. This isn't a threat only a matter of fact.
> 
> 
> *Sorry again Ron!*
> _


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy?Lazy where you at?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All, please keep the derailment to this thread only. I know it's hard as I am guilty my self! Thanks, Tom.....gutted dear ran away..shrem, you should be ashamed of yourself to bait us like that


----------



## Burkcarp1

An


Saugeye Tom said:


> All, please keep the derailment to this thread only. I know it's hard as I am guilty my self! Thanks, Tom.....gutted dear ran away..shrem, you should be ashamed of yourself to bait us like that


and getting us in trouble....


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> An
> 
> and getting us in trouble....


Yeah Sherman and getting us all in trouble


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Every weekday morning, Linda watches a TV channel with old black and white westerns like Wanted Dead or Alive.

I sit around the corner in my room, but I can keep track of what's happening just by the background music. There's the hopping poke along exposition music, usually for when they're showing some street scene on a normal day. There's the good guy music, usually with some French horns for nobility. There's the straining violins when the bad guys are up to something, or for danger and risky situations in general. There's the plucky, whimsical music when something funny is happening (Maverick is good for a lot of that) Finally, there's the Thrilling Conclusion music, usually for the closing gunfight.

I don't need to sit and watch the whole shows; I can go by the clock. I'll watch the first five minutes for the Opening Predicament, then the next 20 minutes are some kind of fluff, then I'll come back in for the last 7 minutes or so to catch whatever the Thrilling Conclusion might be.

Then I read the credits to see what actors were just starting their careers, like Steve McQueen or Robert Conrad. I wonder about the old character actors (the prospector, the drunk, and angry loner farmer) - were they old-time actors at the end of their careers? One time the writing credit went to Gene Roddenberry, of Star Trek fame.

Then there's the opening and closing theme music. Ride 'em in, Rawhide! Hyahhh!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> The reason it is dead so far today is everyone had a welcome back Sherman party and all his friends were invited why weren’t you there


why wasnt I invited to my own party. boo hoo! you guys are really cruel!



1basshunter said:


> Sherman, is that a carp in your new Avatar??????[/QUOTE
> 
> I would love to catch a carp that size. but I would never insult a big redfish by calling it a carp. that is the biggest red I have ever caught. just let me bask in my good fortune. I may never get a chance at another one like that. but if i'm able and someone goes with me i'll try next yr.
> sherman


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## fastwater

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 291433


Looks like this house when I first moved in. The fella that lived here was a ham nut and could talk all over the world. In the yard there's about a 30-40ft antenna tower with some kind of bow tie looking antenna attached to the top of the tower that has to do with the ham radio signal. The whole attic here was nothing but an antenna field.
Also, this plug is where he would plug in his base station. Guess all ham antenna wiring is wired to it:








Back in the 70 during the blizzard...and a few times afterwards, with all the power outages, phone lines down and roads closed, he was set up as the designated emergency communication into town with LE.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> why wasnt I invited to my own party. boo hoo! you guys are really cruel!


You were the guest of honor we still don’t know why you did not show up to Claim your prize it was lazy half seat on Tom’s boat


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> You were the guest of honor we still don’t know why you did not show up to Claim your prize it was lazy half seat on Tom’s boat


I really think we have a good idea why he wasn't there.
Think it had somethin to do with 'snuggle bugs' at Lazys house.
I just know I'm gonna be enjoying that half seat I won come fishin time.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

fastwater said:


> Looks like this house when I first moved in. The fella that lived here was a ham nut and could talk all over the world.


If I understand correctly, are you calling EZ a ham nut??


----------



## Burkcarp1

I thought EZ was a glock nut??


----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> You were the guest of honor we still don’t know why you did not show up to Claim your prize it was lazy half seat on Tom’s boat


Hey... I think I won that seat at the Meet N Greet


----------



## Smitty82

For those hams who are interested in being a weather watcher for noaa there are classes help yearly. https://www.skywarn.org/local-classes/ohio/. For those who have a ham radio its a great idea to tune into the sky warn frequency when there is bad weather. Its funny bc if you listen to that frequency you can hear all the weather watchers relay all there info to noaa, and then 15 mins later you can watch the weather man on tv say the same exact thing. its comical at times.


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Hey... I think I won that seat at the Meet N Greet


You may have but as you know it has been tossed around and given out before
To be fair about the seat we may have to put it on a time share program


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought EZ was a glock nut??


Not at all he’s just a nut


----------



## bruce

Bring back goaiboil warming. 32 is fine with me.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Hey... I think I won that seat at the Meet N Greet


No no Fastwawa said he won it!?


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> If I understand correctly, are you calling EZ a ham nut??





Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought EZ was a glock nut??





1basshunter said:


> Not at all he’s just a nut


I think he does have a bit of a ham fetish.
Here's a pic of his car:











ress said:


> Hey... I think I won that seat at the Meet N Greet





Burkcarp1 said:


> No no Fastwawa said he won it!?


I won the other half.
Hope our cheeks will fit.

Smitty, the only ham radio that would interest me is below:


----------



## Smitty82

fastwater said:


> I think he does have a bit of a ham fetish.
> Here's a pic of his car:
> View attachment 291519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won the other half.
> Hope our cheeks will fit.
> 
> Smitty, the only ham radio that would interest me is below:


Nicest looking ham radio I’ve seen!


----------



## scioto_alex

In the early pepper field festival days, one guy's car had six different antennas mounted on the trunk lid. He was a weather chaser, among other things.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

[QUOTE="1basshunter, post: 2593127, member:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> You may have but as you know it has been tossed around and given out before
> To be fair about the seat we may have to put it on a time share program


I have 4 seats now..... 1 for me and 3 for 6 half asses


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have 4 seats now..... 1 for me and 3 for 6 half asses


That’s funny!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Tom, you made the 7,600 post go Tom go


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Tom, you made the 7,600 post go Tom go


SHERMS GONNA KILL ME


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> SHERMS GONNA KILL ME


He’s at Lazys with the sheep and won’t notice....


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> He’s at Lazys with the sheep and won’t notice....


...or still chasin that gutted deer.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> SHERMS GONNA KILL ME


 Relax Tom, this is what I’ve learned about Sherman, he is a great guy but he likes to break dance with Alex on tables

He spent $9 million to drive to Florida and catch a comment carp!!! And it would’ve been far cheaper to fly there rent a charter boat and catch a fish then to pay for all them repairs to his boat trailer and his truck

And then he forgot he was at the welcome home party we all gave him

I believe this may Be the straw that breaks the camels back poor a guy
Not to mention anything about the deer that would not die if he has half the will to live like that deer has he will live forever


----------



## Lewis

Ham radio?????


----------



## 1basshunter

If it wasn’t for global warming I wonder how cold it would be today with the windchill factor


----------



## sherman51

PromiseKeeper said:


> If I understand correctly, are you calling EZ a ham nut??


I think that is a lamb nut or fetish. he went to visit lazy and went to his sheep barn and neither has been seen since.



Saugeye Tom said:


> SHERMS GONNA KILL ME


you are safe st. i'm just waiting on the big one, lol.



1basshunter said:


> Relax Tom, this is what I’ve learned about Sherman, he is a great guy but he likes to break dance with Alex on tables
> 
> He spent $9 million to drive to Florida and catch a comment carp!!! And it would’ve been far cheaper to fly there rent a charter boat and catch a fish then to pay for all them repairs to his boat trailer and his truck
> 
> And then he forgot he was at the welcome home party we all gave him
> 
> I believe this may Be the straw that breaks the camels back poor a guy
> Not to mention anything about the deer that would not die if he has half the will to live like that deer has he will live forever


I just cant believe you guys are so jealous of one little redfish you would call it a common carp. i've fished florida off and on for the last 25 yrs and this is the largest red i've caught. but this yr if I can get myself motivated I plan to take the granddaughters carp fishing. I would be very pleased with a few 10 pounders. as for the deer I watch for it every time I hunt at Brookville. some day it'll show up if it don't die from old age. how old do does get????
sherman
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, congratulations on the red fish that is truly a nice one. Now as far as that deer you’ve already gutted it One time we’re all wondering why it still alive


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Tom, you made the 7,600 post go Tom go


I'm not sure that post counts....It's kinda of funky...Poor posting skills..


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> I think that is a lamb nut or fetish. he went to visit lazy and went to his sheep barn and neither has been seen since.
> 
> 
> 
> you are safe st. i'm just waiting on the big one, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I just cant believe you guys are so jealous of one little redfish you would call it a common carp. i've fished florida off and on for the last 25 yrs and this is the largest red i've caught. but this yr if I can get myself motivated I plan to take the granddaughters carp fishing. I would be very pleased with a few 10 pounders. as for the deer I watch for it every time I hunt at Brookville. some day it'll show up if it don't die from old age. how old do does get????
> sherman
> sherman


Red Snapper??


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Red Snapper??


Looks identical to this to me:


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> No no Fastwawa said he won it!?


That would be something as he was't there......


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> That would something as he was't there......


I wasn't there at the meet and greet where you won half the seat.
You weren't there at uncle Sherms welcome home party where I won the other half. 
And...FWiW, this isn't gonna be a 3/4 -1/4 seat. 
It's gonna be a 1/2 -1/2 seat.
Just how big a cheeks do you have anyways?


----------



## ress

Oh Boy !!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lewis said:


> Ham radio?????
> View attachment 291573


Is that Tom in the chair?


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> I wasn't there at the meet and greet where you won half the seat.
> You weren't there at uncle Sherms welcome home party where I won the other half.
> And...FWiW, this isn't gonna be a 3/4 -1/4 seat.
> It's gonna be a 1/2 -1/2 seat.
> Just how big a cheeks do you have anyways?


That half seat has been passed around too many times..it probably smells really good by now


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Is that Tom in the chair?


U just made the list


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> That half seat has been passed around too many times..it probably smells really good by now


Good point BC1.
Especially after seein the pics of that huge pot a soup beans in the OGF Kitchen site that ress cooked up right.
By the time PromiseKeeper and I got to his house they was all gone.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, congratulations on the red fish that is truly a nice one. Now as far as that deer you’ve already gutted it One time we’re all wondering why it still alive


he is on drugs. he was known to be a eatin some of lazy's seeds, he may go for yrs.



fastwater said:


> Looks identical to this to me:
> View attachment 291647


only in your dreams sw. if it had been a carp that big I would have had it mounted. or maybe I should say I would have mounted it, lol.








does this really look the same as whet you posted.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

You're right uncle Sherm.
Now that I study it a bit , looks more like this big feller:








Congrats to ya...its huge!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> he is on drugs. he was known to be a eatin some of lazy's seeds, he may go for yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> only in your dreams sw. if it had been a carp that big I would have had it mounted. or maybe I should say I would have mounted it, lol.
> View attachment 291679
> 
> does this really look the same as whet you posted.
> sherman


So what your saying is when you go ICE fishing in Florida you catch junk fish??lol


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> So what your saying is when you go ICE fishing in Florida you catch junk fish??lol


And he also wants to mount it ride Sherman ride


----------



## ress

Oh Boy ! That's a picture in my head now!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> U just made the list


I was thinking of a different Tom that wanted to become a ham.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You're right uncle Sherm.
> Now that I study it a bit , looks more like this big feller:
> View attachment 291691
> 
> Congrats to ya...its huge!!!


A drum is a drum


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm is just like a groundhog hibernating. Think he’ll poke his head out on feb 2?


----------



## bruce

YOU go ham bone.


Lewis said:


> Ham radio?????
> View attachment 291573


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sherm is just like a groundhog hibernating. Think he’ll poke his head out on feb 2?


Golly gee, that's coming up so soon?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Red Snapper??


Now we have a Red Snapper to go along with the White Snapper...


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Golly gee, that's coming up so soon?


How much ground could a groundhog hog,
if a groundhog could hog ground?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, congratulations on the red fish that is truly a nice one. Now as far as that deer you’ve already gutted it One time we’re all wondering why it still alive


You guys are playing with fire when you're messing with, The Sherminator. 
What'd the dude from Iran say? Don't play with the Lion's tail? When, The Sherminator lites into y'all. I don't think all the Kings horses and all the Kings men, could pull him off of y'all......and I'm just gonna LAUGH my saugeye off.


----------



## Burkcarp1

How come soggy Tom and Sankey hav ta stay out the sheep pen when Shermy been there a lot lately?


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> How come soggy Tom and Sankey hav ta stay out the sheep pen when Shermy been there a lot lately?


So they can get some rest


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> How come soggy Tom and Sankey hav ta stay out the sheep pen when Shermy been there a lot lately?


Cause Unky Shermie give Unky Timbo a SEAT IN HIS BOAT. NONE OF THIS RAFFLE/DAZZLE CRAP!
SEAT=GOOD
RAFFLE= BAD...TRES MAL...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm pays a premium


----------



## Saugeye Tom

See


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm pays a premium


 That’s because you keep telling him he Hasn’t paid you yet


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> How come soggy Tom and Sankey hav ta stay out the sheep pen when Shermy been there a lot lately?


must of been somebody else you seen while you was visitin the sheep pen. I was out of town and I have the receipts for the old truck to prove it. by the way what was you doing lurking around the sheep pen?
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> See


Tom, be careful, I saw two flies fly in and only one come out.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> That’s because you keep telling him he Hasn’t paid you yet


BH, wasn't that you I saw in the Sheep Shack don't a bunch of cuddling?
Y'all know how 3 Dog Night got their name, don't you?
Well last night it was a 3 Ewe Night.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> BH, wasn't that you I saw in the Sheep Shack don't a bunch of cuddling?
> Y'all know how 3 Dog Night got their name, don't you?
> Well last night it was a 3 Ewe Night.


I was just doing research


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> must of been somebody else you seen while you was visitin the sheep pen. I was out of town and I have the receipts for the old truck to prove it. by the way what was you doing lurking around the sheep pen?
> sherman


I know you were out of town we could track you with all the turlits you plugged up as you were traveling but we also know that you stopped over at Lazys on the way home because you missed your own party. We all got eyes on you


----------



## ress

I saw a sheep one time with it's head stuck in a fence and about a hundred yards away was the farmer running toward the animal. Hmmmmm


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> I saw a sheep one time with it's head stuck in a fence and about a hundred yards away was the farmer running toward the animal. Hmmmmm


That was lazy making sure it's head was stuck securely.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> That’s because you keep telling him he Hasn’t paid you yet


But...but...but...the check is STILL in the mail.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> That was lazy making sure it's head was stuck securely.


You seem to know all about it


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I saw a sheep one time with it's head stuck in a fence and about a hundred yards away was the farmer running toward the animal. Hmmmmm


Was he humming this little Tune? Same one Basshunter hums whenever he comes around saying he needs to do a little research. That boy gets deep into his research.  Huh Basshunter?


----------



## Lazy 8

I asked the ol girl what was wrong and all she could say was, BAAAAAAAAAAASSHUNTER....followed by, BUUUUUUURKCARP


----------



## Lazy 8

Then the ol girl passed away. Vet said, it looks to me she died a happy ewe!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Was he humming this little Tune? Same one Basshunter hums whenever he comes around saying he needs to do a little research. That boy gets deep into his research.  Huh Basshunter?


I refuse to like this


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I asked the ol girl what was wrong and all she could say was, BAAAAAAAAAAASSHUNTER....followed by, BUUUUUUURKCARP


Nah you heard wrong....they sell hearing aids everyday.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Was he humming this little Tune? Same one Basshunter hums whenever he comes around saying he needs to do a little research. That boy gets deep into his research.  Huh Basshunter?


love it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Was he humming this little Tune? Same one Basshunter hums whenever he comes around saying he needs to do a little research. That boy gets deep into his research.  Huh Basshunter?


dont say a word my virgin child just let your inhibitions run wild


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I asked the ol girl what was wrong and all she could say was, BAAAAAAAAAAASSHUNTER....followed by, BUUUUUUURKCARP


muhahahahahahahahah


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> BH, wasn't that you I saw in the Sheep Shack don't a bunch of cuddling?
> Y'all know how 3 Dog Night got their name, don't you?
> Well last night it was a 3 Ewe Night.


LOL, and thats all I got to say about that.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> muhahahahahahahahah


This sounds like one of those evil, sinister laughs. 
Ah, come on Basshunter, that there was funny. Go on, ewe know ewe wanna like it.


----------



## scioto_alex

ress said:


> I saw a sheep one time with it's head stuck in a fence and about a hundred yards away was the farmer running toward the animal. Hmmmmm


You laugh - but one time I really was at a farm with some sheep. Some of them were out in the barnyard but the ram was in a smaller enclosure by the barn. He wanted to get out and join the others, and he stuck his head through the fence to try to get through.

The funny thing is, there was an open gate to the barnyard about 20 feet away. They're not too smart. Or clean.


----------



## sherman51

why don't you all just get off the sheep and let lazy rest a little? he has a full time job protecting his sheep from you lurkers.

i've been meaning to ask. but why do you guys wear boots while lurking at the sheep ranch? I don't mention names because you know who im talking about. yeah thats right, you. now lets see which dog barks the loudest, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> LOL, and thats all I got to say about that.
> sherman


I refuse to like this one also


----------



## Snakecharmer

Ok you guys... You tried to get me in trouble for hijacking another thread....Lazy this is the place to tell us about your pre-hitch post-hitch dates.... I' m hoping you weren't talking about horses.... Please tell the boys...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Ok you guys... You tried to get me in trouble for hijacking another thread....Lazy this is the place to tell us about your pre-hitch post-hitch dates.... I' m hoping you weren't talking about horses.... Please tell the boys...


you tried to get US in trouble may the fleas of 1000 camels infest your arm pits.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> you tried to get US in trouble may the fleas of 1000 camels infest your arm pits.


You don't need me to get you in trouble...


----------



## 1basshunter

My wife and I Are going on vacation to Bermuda, and she informed me that I can do some fishing Hopefully I will be more successful than catching a dam carp ( that remark was for you Sherman ) If I am lucky enough to catch a decent fish I will post pictures of it when I get back till then I hope you all the best


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> My wife and I Are going on vacation to Bermuda, and she informed me that I can do some fishing Hopefully I will be more successful than catching a dam carp ( that remark was for you Sherman ) If I am lucky enough to catch a decent fish I will post pictures of it when I get back till then I hope you all the best


Good luck...


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> My wife and I Are going on vacation to Bermuda, and she informed me that I can do some fishing Hopefully I will be more successful than catching a dam carp ( that remark was for you Sherman ) If I am lucky enough to catch a decent fish I will post pictures of it when I get back till then I hope you all the best


the best of luck to you. you'll be in a place to catch some nice fish. looking forward to the pictures.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Groundhog's Day you woodchucks!


----------



## MagicMarker

Haven't heard did groundhog see it's shadow?


----------



## bruce

Sorry you fellas. I had to go pinch a loaf.Catch A New plan stan.


----------



## bruce

Dose not mater. I shot his dumd ass.


MagicMarker said:


> Haven't heard did groundhog see it's shadow?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Haven't heard did groundhog see it's shadow?


No shadow.... but hes wrong 80 percent of the time


----------



## Snakecharmer

Watch this and pleasant dreams tonight!


----------



## Snakecharmer

bruce said:


> Sorry you fellas. I had to go pinch a loaf.Catch A New plan stan.


Way too much info Bruce....


----------



## scioto_alex

What's the reason for tapping on the boat like that?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Absolutely beautiful here today.full sun and 55 degrees. Must be why this thread is dead today...


----------



## scioto_alex

My living room windows face west. The thermostat is set to 73 but it's showing 76.


----------



## 1basshunter

This is my 47 inche cuda it would have eaten Sherman’s fish


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 292245
> This is my 47 inche cuda it would have eaten Sherman’s fish


Nice cudahunter! Hopefully your wife didn't spend too much money while you were fishing.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Nice cudahunter! Hopefully your wife didn't spend too much money while you were fishing.


She took the picture


----------



## 1basshunter

With my beautiful wife who I love with all my little heart


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 292245
> This is my 47 inche cuda it would have eaten Sherman’s fish


yeah I would have eat my fish. cant say the same about yours, LOL. very nice cuda! my youngest son caught a giant cuda trolling many yrs ago. didnt measure or get pictures. I know, no pictures it didnt happen. but we got the pictures in our memories where it really counts. if anybody fishes saltwater they are going to love the fact they never know what they might catch.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 292255
> With my beautiful wife who I love with all my little heart


Surprise her with a photo magazine cover...I'd have it printed locally...

https://www.yourcover.com/Browse-Covers/All-magazine-cover-templates/fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> you tried to get US in trouble may the fleas of 1000 camels infest your arm pits.


May the bird of Paradise fly up your wahoo and take a crap.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Surprise her with a photo magazine cover...I'd have it printed locally...
> 
> https://www.yourcover.com/Browse-Covers/All-magazine-cover-templates/fishing


Snakey - is that you in the rainbow colored jump suit?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Happy morning after the Super Bowl. Who's hung over and happy and who's hung over and p-offed?
Who's just hung over? 
Please be careful how you answer...we like it around here.  
I liken this thread to the funny pages of the newspaper. You check-in every morning to see what's going on with your favorite comic strip.
Now what's that dang Alex got cooking today?


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm not mad when I post this, but a lot of you (don't make me call you out) need to help me out after you leave my ranch. Don't leave things in an upside down state.


----------



## scioto_alex

> Now what's that dang Alex got cooking today?


Pancakes, so far. I cooked up a round for Linda, then I spiked the rest of the batter with a little bit of lemon-infused oil. With some lemon flavor, suddenly the pancakes tasted like lemon cake.

As for the rest of the day, I don't know. I'm broke and I'm emptying out the cabinets. It would be a perfect day to fire up a smoker but I have nothing to put on one.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Pancakes, so far. I cooked up a round for Linda, then I spiked the rest of the batter with a little bit of lemon-infused oil. With some lemon flavor, suddenly the pancakes tasted like lemon cake.
> 
> As for the rest of the day, I don't know. I'm broke and I'm emptying out the cabinets. It would be a perfect day to fire up a smoker but I have nothing to put on one.


For a treat, try adding some grated up pieces of apples or little pieces of chopped up apples to the mix before you put it in the frying pan. you can thank me later...


----------



## ress

Tried and true. Sweet corn! Best kind is Meijer brand or better yet we used some we froze up from a bushel we bought last fall.


----------



## sherman51

well I was waiting on 7700 but im going to bed.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

but before I go 
sherman


----------



## sherman51

I just have to
sherman


----------



## sherman51

give it
sherman


----------



## sherman51

one last
sherman


----------



## sherman51

try
sherman


----------



## sherman51

eat your heart out baby. good night.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> eat your heart out baby. good night.
> sherman


Got lucky....


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Pancakes, so far. I cooked up a round for Linda, then I spiked the rest of the batter with a little bit of lemon-infused oil. With some lemon flavor, suddenly the pancakes tasted like lemon cake.
> 
> As for the rest of the day, I don't know. I'm broke and I'm emptying out the cabinets. It would be a perfect day to fire up a smoker but I have nothing to put on one.


Go over to Shermies. I think he has a big carp you can smoke.
I have some seeds?


----------



## Burkcarp1

That I was in the shower....


----------



## sherman51

whats happened to everybody. this thread has been dead. its like you all went over to lazy's and got stuck there, get it stuck there, LOL he he he. I mean its not like brain surgery to post on this derailer thread. its the hijack thread of all time.
sherman


----------



## ress

yup


----------



## Burkcarp1

Did everyone get their fishing vacation scheduled for this year?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> whats happened to everybody. this thread has been dead. its like you all went over to lazy's and got stuck there, get it stuck there, LOL he he he. I mean its not like brain surgery to post on this derailer thread. its the hijack thread of all time.
> sherman


I think a lot of these guys got into my S&S........Seeds & Sheep.
Now all they wanna do is lay around all fat and sassy and get an Uber for some pizza.


----------



## Lazy 8

HEY! I just received my Master Angler award from OGF! 3,000 POSTS!
.....now, what exactly did I win? 
Perhaps a big 'ol bag of Purina Sheep Chow?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did everyone get their fishing vacation scheduled for this year?


Yup. Lake st clair 1 week...with fastwater


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did everyone get their fishing vacation scheduled for this year?


I already took mine. 2 weeks in the florida sun. now if I can just get my son to commit to a trip to erie in july i'll be set.




Lazy 8 said:


> HEY! I just received my Master Angler award from OGF! 3,000 POSTS!
> .....now, what exactly did I win?
> Perhaps a big 'ol bag of Purina Sheep Chow?


wait until you get the master baiter award. to get it you have to put 6 nightcrawlers on a blue gill hook. then you can tell everyone your a master baiter, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwa?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I already took mine. 2 weeks in the florida sun. now if I can just get my son to commit to a trip to erie in july i'll be set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait until you get the master baiter award. to get it you have to put 6 nightcrawlers on a blue gill hook. then you can tell everyone your a master baiter, LOL.
> sherman


Uncle Shermie...I'm gud....but I ain't that gud.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 292657
> Fastwa?


HA! Fastwawa would a had his squirrel mounted but he couldn't find it. It was vaporized.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## scioto_alex

Hey if you guys need squirrels, you can have mine. Those rats stole ALL of my sunflower seed heads last year.


----------



## ress

Got that dag gone Golden Buckeye card yesterday. I think their telling me I'am a senior. Schnitski


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 292657
> Fastwa?





Lazy 8 said:


> HA! Fastwawa would a had his squirrel mounted but he couldn't find it. It was vaporized.


A couple new squirrel rifles:









Seems right to me:









My last bow hunting trip:


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Got that dag gone Golden Buckeye card yesterday. I think their telling me I'am a senior. Schnitski


Got mine the other day too.
My wife said congratulations.


----------



## ress

Can't use til I'am 60 at the end of March so I hope I forget about it!!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Got mine the other day too.
> My wife said congratulations.


Your wives are gonna start spiking your Geritol w/Viagra to keep you from rolling outta bed at night.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Your wives are gonna start spiking your Geritol w/Viagra to keep you from rolling outta bed at night.


Extra strength...???


----------



## bobk

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 292663


Now that's a derail.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Your wives are gonna start spiking your Geritol w/Viagra *to keep you from rolling outta bed at night.*





Burkcarp1 said:


> Extra strength...???


That would be the ONLY reason she would spike it with Viagra.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Can't use til I'am 60 at the end of March so I hope I forget about it!!


Don't know anything about them. Are they even worth using?


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Don't know anything about them. Are they even worth using?


10% off at Middlefield Cheese on Wednesday ( I think) . Could be Tuesday.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Plenty of places like Bob Evans...
https://aging.ohio.gov/GoldenBuckeye#5279-new-and-updated-businesses


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Plenty of places like Bob Evans...
> https://aging.ohio.gov/GoldenBuckeye#5279-new-and-updated-businesses


Hmmm...may have to explore this a bit.


----------



## Snakecharmer

This is what Middlefield has:



*Arby’s *15893 W. High St. offers Golden Buckeye Card holders and AARP members 10percent off non-discounted items (no sales or coupon items) every day.

*Burger King *15401 W. High St. Seniors with Golden Buckeye Cards can receive 20
percent off drinks every day.

*Dairy Queen *15500 W. High St. will give anyone with an AARP or Golden Buckeye Card a flat 10 percent off every day.

*Dunkin’ Donuts*, 15560 W. High St. Gives a 10 percent discount daily to those who
declare themselves seniors.

*Giant Eagle*, 15400 W. High St. in Middlefield gives Golden Buckeye Card holders a
5 percent discount on Tuesdays.

*KFC *15575 W. High St. gives those who declare themselves a senior a 10 percent
discount.

*McDonald’s *15551 Kinsman Road has a 95 cent senior coffee.

*Middlefield Cheese House *15815 Nauvoo Road at the corner of Nauvoo and Route 608
has specials for Golden Buckeye Card holders on Tuesdays.

*The Original Middlefield Cheese House *16942 Kinsman Road will give seniors age 55 and over a 10 percent discount on Tuesdays.

*Studio For Hair*, 15561 W. High St. (Harrington Square) has a 10 percent discount for


seniors every Wednesday.

*Taco Bell*, 15570 W. High St. offers free small beverages daily for those 60 and older.

*Uptowne’s Barber Shop, *14543 N. Cheshire St. in Burton offers seniors age 65 and up $6 haircuts every day.

*Village Barber *14984 S. State Road gives seniors $1.50 off all haircuts Mondays,


Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Fridays


----------



## Snakecharmer

Pays to be old....


----------



## fastwater

Where's Hooters at???


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Where's Hooters at???


It’s not for old people...


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Where's Hooters at???


old men cant handle hooter's. I wish I knew how to underline handle hooter's, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> It’s not for old people...





sherman51 said:


> old men cant handle hooter's. I wish I knew how to underline handle hooter's, LOL.
> sherman


Used ta spend a lot of time at Hooters when miss Puddin worked there.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Used ta spent a lot of time at Hooters when miss Puddin worked there.


Surprised that she fit between the tables.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> old men cant handle hooter's. I wish I knew how to underline handle hooter's, LOL.
> sherman


Fixed it for you Sherm ..... U in the menu will create the underline...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> It’s not for old people...


Not good for the heart..


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Surprised that she fit between the tables.


She never sat at any of the tables. She was a bouncer there. 
Had it made too!!! They paid her $2.00 an hour and all she could eat. 
Ended up letting her go cause they couldn't afford to feed her.


----------



## Lazy 8

I know when I first got my Golden Buckeye Card I was all excited. I'd go somewhere and when I was checking out I'd say, I have my GBC. Seems a lot of places either wouldn't say anything at all or they might say something to the effect of, That's Nice.....and then give me zero off.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Not good for the heart..


I cannot agree with this.
My doc told me I needed to get one of them portable heart rate machines and excercise enough to raise my max heart rate to 160.
I found out that if'n I go to Hooters, I can order 10 wings ,sit there eat, view the scenery and accomplish the same thing. And...I'm not tired when I leave plus I'm full.
Man...I love this multi-tasking thing.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Man this weather is crap! I've got water lying were water has never been before. So far no issues tho. The maintenance man had turned the heat up last week during the deep freeze to help protect the sprinkler system and refused to turn it back down cause of the cold air moving back in tonight. 76 to 79* the last couple days in the building!


----------



## Lazy 8

I just drove up 33 from SE Ohio and wow, you would not believe all the flooding we saw. Entire farm fields flooded. Rivers and creeks overflowing everywhere.
It's almost like we should start building an Ark.
Two Fastwawa's, Two Uncle Shermies, Two Soggy Tom's, Two, err, Two, err, One FOSR. (Just kiddin Alex, you know we love you) Two sheep, Two *FLOCKS* of sheep....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I just drove up 33 from SE Ohio and wow, you would not believe all the flooding we saw. Entire farm fields flooded. Rivers and creeks overflowing everywhere.
> It's almost like we should start building an Ark.
> Two Fastwawa's, Two Uncle Shermies, Two Soggy Tom's, Two, err, Two, err, One FOSR. (Just kiddin Alex, you know we love you) Two sheep, Two *FLOCKS* of sheep....


If'n you woulda let me know you were down this way I coulda fired up the boat and drove in to have lunch with ya. We coulda used our Golden Buckeye cards.


----------



## bruce

Nice catch Basshunter1. Codas have big teeth. Stay safe.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Rohos buddy


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## hardwaterfan

Just one quick thing....never buy and eat anything called "reaper" from a gas station ...trust me...


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> If'n you woulda let me know you were down this way I coulda fired up the boat and drove in to have lunch with ya. We coulda used our Golden Buckeye cards.


We coulda used your boat in parts. I hydroplaned just a tiny bit and the wifey asked me to slow down.
Sometimes you can see standing water but you couldn't see any where we hydroed. I wanted to do some trolling on 33.


----------



## Lazy 8

hardwaterfan said:


> Just one quick thing....never buy and eat anything called "reaper" from a gas station ...trust me...


Decades ago, I was on a construction site and the Roach Coach came for lunch. I always brought my lunch. A guy sitting beside me was just going to town on some piece of meat covered in gravy that he got off the RC. I asked him, hey, does that thing have a name? He picked up the wrapper and it said...mystery meat.


----------



## ress

hardwaterfan said:


> Just one quick thing....never buy and eat anything called "reaper" from a gas station ...trust me...


Sounds like it should have been Ripper! Were you ripping them the rest of the day?


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## hardwaterfan

ress said:


> Sounds like it should have been Ripper! Were you ripping them the rest of the day?


Worse...it reaped me a new hole the next day. Freakin hot! It was at the BP in Solon. Their other food is pretty good. They have sausages and hot dogs and a condiment station where you can load em up. 2 sausages for 4 bucks. Add chips and a pop...Cheap, easy dinner for a single guy. their Turkey subs are also good. If I need gas anyway, it's one less stop.

I was eating from there last night, that's what made me think of it.


----------



## ress

While back I told the wife, Lets go out to eat. She said keep it "Cheap". We ate at Speedway! Not bad!!! 10 bucks!!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan

ress said:


> While back I told the wife, Lets go out to eat. She said keep it "Cheap". We ate at Speedway! Not bad!!! 10 bucks!!!!


LOL! 

I spent $10 on BP food Wednesday and Ill be eating on it for a third day. I still have half a hamburger and a chicken sandwich left. (I eat like a bird.)

Actually Sheetz has pretty darn good food too. I dont go to Sheetz much but when one opened on 82 in Twinsburg they sent out a bunch of coupons for free food so i went down there to redeem them and it was all good stuff. You order on this touch pad board and then they make it fresh.


----------



## ress

Same at Speedway. Their 10 dollar supreme pizza is real good. Ready in less than 10 min.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I like the made to order subs at Sheetz in Twinsburg.


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...you fellars are startin to make me thinks about doin my grocery shoppin at the gas stations instead of Kroger. Especially at them in opportune times when the plumbin gets a bit stopped up.


----------



## hardwaterfan

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...you fellars are startin to make me thinks about doin my grocery shoppin at the gas stations instead of Kroger. Especially at them in opportune times when the plumbin gets a bit stopped up.


Ironic..at a lot of the Giant Eagles around this area you can get gas at the grocery store.  Oh the times they are a changin...


----------



## Snakecharmer

hardwaterfan said:


> Ironic..at a lot of the Giant Eagles around this area you can get gas at the grocery store.  Oh the times they are a changin...


And someone was bragging they get gas at Taco Bell...


----------



## hardwaterfan

After doing outside chores just now....getting the mail, taking out the trash and recyclables, etc...and feeling that super cold wind that feels like a knife that could cut you in half....I want to know which of my ancestors said "yep, this is a perfect spot for a city...let's settle here.." wtf...humans are a fascinating species...we can withstand practically anything...we MF it but we live through it...as long as I have French toast I'm good...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## hardwaterfan

Forgive me....I need a place to write....

My ex wife wanted a cat so bad....I did not like cats, and told her so. id never been around a cat. being married we compromised. Here comes cat. She was 5 or so and her name was Trouble. Like so many females, huh. The first day, my ex wife sat in the basement with cat scared and facing her, cat eyes all blown out...scared out of her mind. 

Next day...me and my ex wife sitting on the couch. The cat jumps up between us and looks at the tv like me and my ex...just like, hey, cool show....I was like, look at this ballsy little cat.. 8 pounds..little S....

And it didn't hit me until 15 years later...the cat taught me a most valuable lesson..if you want something, take it. Don't hesitate. At least try. If you try and fail 80% of the time then you will be more successful than those who never try. 

My little cat is dead...but she will never be forgotten as long as I'm alive..


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> We coulda used your boat in parts. I hydroplaned just a tiny bit and the wifey asked me to slow down.
> Sometimes you can see standing water but you couldn't see any where we hydroed. I wanted to do some trolling on 33.


my wife does the same thing to me when i'm running down the interstate 75 with the boat behind me and its raining in traffic. I just figure the faster I go the sooner I get out of the mess. I guess I take the message to hart, drive like hell and i'll get there in a hurry, LOL. I don't like slowing down when i'm on a trip but I like to keep the wife happy.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

hardwaterfan said:


> Forgive me....I need a place to write....
> 
> My ex wife wanted a cat so bad....I did not like cats, and told her so. id never been around a cat. being married we compromised. Here comes cat. She was 5 or so and her name was Trouble. Like so many females, huh. The first day, my ex wife sat in the basement with cat scared and facing her, cat eyes all blown out...scared out of her mind.
> 
> Next day...me and my ex wife sitting on the couch. The cat jumps up between us and looks at the tv like me and my ex...just like, hey, cool show....I was like, look at this ballsy little cat.. 8 pounds..little S....
> 
> And it didn't hit me until 15 years later...the cat taught me a most valuable lesson..if you want something, take it. Don't hesitate. At least try. If you try and fail 80% of the time then you will be more successful than those who never try.
> 
> My little cat is dead...but she will never be forgotten as long as I'm alive..


HWF - this is a little corny but nice. 
https://www.rainbowsbridge.com/poem.htm


----------



## ress

Agweb.com/cannabis. WOW! Read-watch what's coming down the road.


----------



## sherman51

I use to love cats. had a black female named Sheba. she was an awesome cat that was a great indoor cat. then my youngest son got 2 kittens. as they grew 1 would use the litter box but no matter what we tried the other would not. I let him keep the cats and made him clean up after the 1. the good one left and never came back. so we was stuck with the bad one. I took it as long as I could then took her to the animal shelter. cant stand cats now! she turned me against all cats.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I grew up hating cats. My Dad hated them, so I hated them. 
Then when we lived in central FL, we befriended a stray who later became Buster. He was one big ol friendly cat. 
A lot of times when you go into somebodies house, you might see a cat or two scurrying off and you never see them again. Not Buster. He was like a dog in that he'd come over and sniff you to see if you were ok. 
He was also big. When it was supper time, he'd stand up to the counter trying to hurry you. His paws would just hang over the counter top. He was just a big ol loveable cat. We think he had some Maine **** in him due to his size. A female cat in heat, out and about, can have multiple mates.


----------



## M R DUCKS

fastwater....you start eating at them gas stations you won't have to worry about stopped-up plumbing....


----------



## scioto_alex

Convenience store food:

Many years ago, my sister had a job at a Lawson's store (remember those?) Her manager was cheap and crooked.

He told her, when the ham salad in the display case had sat long enough to turn gray, stir it until it's pink again.

Cats - I grew up with a black cat who weighed 24 pounds, more than a bag of charcoal. It was funny to watch people try to lift him up. Great guy but when he got stoned on catnip he would not check his claws.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Convenience store food:
> 
> Many years agl, my sister had a job at a Lawson's store (remember those?) Her manager was cheap and crooked.
> 
> He told her, when the ham salad in the display case had sat long enough to turn gray, stir it until it's pink again.
> 
> Cats - I grew up with a black cat who weighed 24 pounds, more than a bag of charcoal. It was funny to watch people try to lift him up. Great guy but when he got stoned on catnip he would not check his claws.


You mean this Lawson's?

Roll on, Big O.Get that juice up to Lawson's in 40 hours

Well, the oranges ripen in the Florida sun
Sweet on the tree they stay.
Then they pick 'em and they squeeze 'em just as quick as you please
And the Big O leaves the same day.

Roll on, Big O. Get that juice up to Lawson's in 40 hours.

Well one man sleeps while the other man drives
On the nonstop Lawson's run
And the sweet sweet juice in that tank truck caboose
Stays as fresh as the Florida sun.

Roll on, Big O. Get that juice up to Lawson's in 40 hours.


----------



## ress

Heck I remember if a gas station had a vending machine it was like hitting the jack pot!


----------



## scioto_alex

Linda and I would hit a truck stop and look for the KFC-style fried chicken livers.


----------



## ress

Hey there is a Petro truck stop at Rt. 18 and I-75 with a nice restaurant. Iron Skillet is the name. They used to have those on their buffet.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Wow 40 hours from Florida to Akron. I do remember the song, guess it speaks to our age. Had to be the days of Route 21 and two lane roads the whole way. Less than half that time today.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey wake up sleepy heads! Now I know why some of you post at 1/2 in the morning if you sleep all evening


----------



## hardwaterfan

I hated, well, maybe not hate....but didn't want, that cat at first...cats...in the end, when my ex left...15 years later after she first came here.....she was my best little buddy, she was my only friend....she was always happy to see me...she would meow when she wanted petted, when she knew id be gone for hours when i went outside....she would let me know in the morning if she needed food or water or if her litter box wasnt to her liking...when she died. ...she died in my hands...when I buried her....it hurt and it still hurts. I dream about her. I'm 47 and she's the only pet I've really ever had. i wonder if this is why i wont let myself get close to a woman anymore...

How's that for a D Rail....


----------



## Redheads

I ate out of a gas station almost a week straight.......2 times a day.
I was in Manitoba duck hunting the only thing in town was a gas station,bank,motel and a Chinese restaurant. 
We cooked what we could on the grill at the hotel and ate at the gas station. It wasn't until the third day we took our fowl to the Chinese restaurant and they cooked it along with the other roadkill or whatever and never charged us a dime. Im guessing that town ate good for the time we were there. That was a loooooong time ago.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey wake up sleepy heads! Now I know why some of you post at 1/2 in the morning if you sleep all evening


Go to sleep


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey wake up sleepy heads! Now I know why some of you post at 1/2 in the morning if you sleep all evening


Wakey wakey, hands off Snake....
Where'd everybody go? Wake the heck up!


----------



## Lazy 8

hardwaterfan said:


> I hated, well, maybe not hate....but didn't want, that cat at first...cats...in the end, when my ex left...15 years later after she first came here.....she was my best little buddy, she was my only friend....she was always happy to see me...she would meow when she wanted petted, when she knew id be gone for hours when i went outside....she would let me know in the morning if she needed food or water or if her litter box wasnt to her liking...when she died. ...she died in my hands...when I buried her....it hurt and it still hurts. I dream about her. I'm 47 and she's the only pet I've really ever had. i wonder if this is why i wont let myself get close to a woman anymore...
> 
> How's that for a D Rail....


We had one like her. She came to us one year around Easter. We called her Bunny which became Honey Bun. She was starved when she showed up. Dried mud caked on her underside and a cigarette burn on her forehead. I hate people like that. She turned out to be one of the best kitties we ever had. She also passed a few years back.


----------



## sherman51

when we got sheba she was just a little kitten at a friends house down in tn. she was being abused by there dogs. she was already blind in one eye from the dogs picking on her. she was in bad shape so we saved her. we loaded her in the car and brought her back to In. we nursed her back to health. as she grew she never forgot we saved her life. she was a great friendly cat that minded almost like a dog. she always used the litter box.
sherman


----------



## ress

We had many, many cats as kids on the farm. Wife and I had one after getting married in 86. Tiger cat lived for 17 yrs.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay, what about the love of a dog


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Hay, what about the love of a dog


It might not sound like it but I love dogs also. Kitties are just more convenient right now with us going down to Grannies. When we come back home, all the pee and poop are in the litter boxes, there's still food and water left in the bowls and they place isn't all torn up. 
I might get a black lab when I finally retire.


----------



## Lazy 8

We had one shorthair cat named Tater. Ol Tate would kill at least 20 snakes a summer. He come dragging them in the backyard in his mouth. It made him look like he had a Foomanchoo mustache. Tater was a hunter. 
Whenever I'd head off into the woods looking for sheds or whatever, Tater would be right there with me. It didn't matter if there was 10" of snow on the ground. He didn't care.


----------



## Redheads

1basshunter said:


> Hay, what about the love of a dog


 My lab/hunting partner seemed to do anything to try to please me. When we were not hunting he wouldn't leave my side. When taking a shower the damn dog would get in the shower and sit in the corner until i was done. 
He lived for 16 years and been to more states and providences with me then my wife had.
He is buried out back on the hill by the lake where he swam daily. To this day i still miss him and talk to him whenever im back there.


----------



## hardwaterfan

Lazy 8 said:


> We had one like her. She came to us one year around Easter. We called her Bunny which became Honey Bun. She was starved when she showed up. Dried mud caked on her underside and a cigarette burn on her forehead. I hate people like that. She turned out to be one of the best kitties we ever had. She also passed a few years back.


A cigarette burn on her forehead...sick...


----------



## hardwaterfan

1basshunter said:


> Hay, what about the love of a dog


Dogs are cool, personally I've never owned one.


----------



## 1basshunter

hardwaterfan said:


> Dogs are cool, personally I've never owned one.


Time to get one


----------



## hardwaterfan

1basshunter said:


> Time to get one


I thought about getting another pet. I live alone, I think an animal would be happier around a family with kids. Especially a social animal like a dog. cats only need a little attention, but it seems like a dog needs much, much more. And I'm not home enough for that.


----------



## fastwater

hardwaterfan said:


> I thought about getting another pet. I live alone, I think an animal would be happier around a family with kids. Especially a social animal like a dog. cats only need a little attention, but it seems like a dog needs much, much more. And I'm not home enough for that.


That's smart thinking then hwf...Thank You!!!
Dogs do require time and a lifetime commitment.
Too many people get them and don't spend the time needed with them or the newness wears off,dog gets ruined from lack of training, then the dog often ends up at the pound...or dropped off in my woods for me to deal with.


----------



## Burkcarp1

After having an outside dog for years ( I like dogs) once he died I never replaced him and I absolutely love it not having a dog around. I got all kinds of wildlife around in the yard now that I didn’t have when we had a dog and I can come and go as I please


----------



## 1basshunter

Dogs do take more care then a cat but in just my opinion they give you a lot more love in return


----------



## bruce

I miss my dog. Of 18 teen years.My little gordon setter.Now we can Travel .Sory piper.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. got to go to the doctor today. had my boat worked on and can pick it up today.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Doctor won’t be able to fix you good luck!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. got to go to the doctor today. had my boat worked on and can pick it up today.
> sherman


Hmmm....a bit confused uncle Sherm. 
Does this mean you are going to the doctor today in your boat?
Or that your boat was sick, you took it to the doctor and are picking it up today??


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hmmm....a bit confused uncle Sherm.
> Does this mean you are going to the doctor today in your boat?
> Or that your boat was sick, you took it to the doctor and are picking it up today??


now you have me confused!! LOL. I go to a doctor up in Albany a few miles north of muncie. anyway I took my boat in last week to a marina just across the street from my doctor. the marina called last wed and said the boat was done. I have a doctors appointment at 1:00 today. so instead of making a trip just to pick up the boat I waited until today. kill 2 birds with one trip. the marina is where st got his new boat. they seem like good people until I get the bill.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Doctor won’t be able to fix you good luck!


ain't that the truth. but every 6 months he want some money.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> ain't that the truth. but every 6 months he want some money.
> sherman


Are you getting a prescription of them pills that keep you from falling out of the bed?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> ain't that the truth. but every 6 months he want some money.
> sherman


AMA = American Money Association


----------



## fastwater

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 293285


Uncle Sherm,
Hopefully the above is the script your doc prescribes.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> *now you have me confused!! LOL.* I go to a doctor up in Albany a few miles north of muncie. anyway I took my boat in last week to a marina just across the street from my doctor. the marina called last wed and said the boat was done. I have a doctors appointment at 1:00 today. so instead of making a trip just to pick up the boat I waited until today. kill 2 birds with one trip. *the marina is where st got his new boat. they seem like good people until I get the bill.
> sherman*


From what ST has said, those guys seem to be really fair on their prices and will go the extra mile for their customers.

Update: 
Uncle Sherm, After brainstorming a bit on your situation for a minute, I came up with a solution to the bill for the boat. Go to the docs office first. After your checkup, have doc draw some blood and sell it to pay the bill on your boat.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. got to go to the doctor today. had my boat worked on and can pick it up today.
> sherman


So you’re going to the doc over the price you have to pay to get your boat fixed


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> So you’re going to the doc over the price you have to pay to get your boat fixed


Uncle Sherm has us soooo cornfused....


----------



## scioto_alex

We got about an inch and a half of snow yesterday. This morning I walked to the store and the walk hadn't been cleared (except in front of my house). There was one set of footprints on it, going in my direction.

So I fell into line with them. I put a left foot print next to each of their right foot prints, and vice versa. Their stride was shorter than mine, so I had to downshift to keep the match, but the result was it looked like someone had hopped along the sidewalk wearing two different kinds of shoes.

Affordable amusement


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> now you have me confused!! LOL. I go to a doctor up in Albany a few miles north of muncie. anyway I took my boat in last week to a marina just across the street from my doctor. the marina called last wed and said the boat was done. I have a doctors appointment at 1:00 today. so instead of making a trip just to pick up the boat I waited until today. kill 2 birds with one trip. the marina is where st got his new boat. they seem like good people until I get the bill.
> sherman


lol they are good people


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> We got about an inch and a half of snow yesterday. This morning I walked to the store and the walk hadn't been cleared (except in front of my house). There was one set of footprints on it, going in my direction.
> 
> So I fell into line with them. I put a left foot print next to each of their right foot prints, and vice versa. Their stride was shorter than mine, so I had to downshift to keep the match, but the result was it looked like someone had hopped along the sidewalk wearing two different kinds of shoes.
> 
> Affordable amusement


SA, you have entirely too much time on your hands.


----------



## scioto_alex

If only time were money.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm has us soooo cornfused....


I’m thinking that he’s getting a little older


----------



## hardwaterfan

1basshunter said:


> Dogs do take more care then a cat but in just my opinion they give you a lot more love in return


I totally respect your opinion. Dogs are awesome too. 

Dogs are pack animals as are humans. Thats why the love seems to come more naturally between humans and dogs. The attraction and affection is immediate. 

Cats are solitary hunters. They dont really need anyone else. But the love is there. It took me years to learn how a cat shows love. Years. They do show love. She knew when I was going through the garage door that Id be gone for hours. She would lay on the landing waiting for me. A loud MEOW of protest every time I went through that door. Like, hey, hang out with me instead of going out there! When I would go sit in the cat play area she would come trotting over with her happy trot....something about the way they trot and really put their shoulders into it...happy trot...she knew she was about to get played with and brushed...so funny, when she got older she was losing her hearing...id yell for her from the top of the steps...Troubies! Troubs!...id look down at her on the landing and shed get all excited and start looking all around for me but she couldnt really tell where the sound was coming from...shed look everywhere until she finally saw me...

the night she died...ill never forget it....i was quietly freaking out, i knew she was dying..i laid her down next to me on the bed face to face and i was holding her. it was around midnight...ill never forget how she looked at me...she looked at me with the most calming, comforting gaze i have ever seen, as if to tell me its ok...its ok....i had my hand lightly on her rear end, watching her little chest rise a bit with each breath....then after a while her little chest stopped rising...

that experience made it easier for me and im glad i was with her when she died...she kept wanting to die behind the washing machine. she lived to be about 18.


----------



## Smitty82

View attachment 293469


----------



## fastwater

hardwaterfan said:


> I totally respect your opinion. Dogs are awesome too.
> 
> Dogs are pack animals as are humans. Thats why the love seems to come more naturally between humans and dogs. The attraction and affection is immediate.
> 
> Cats are solitary hunters. They dont really need anyone else. But the love is there. It took me years to learn how a cat shows love. Years. They do show love. She knew when I was going through the garage door that Id be gone for hours. She would lay on the landing waiting for me. A loud MEOW of protest every time I went through that door. Like, hey, hang out with me instead of going out there! When I would go sit in the cat play area she would come trotting over with her happy trot....something about the way they trot and really put their shoulders into it...happy trot...she knew she was about to get played with and brushed...so funny, when she got older she was losing her hearing...id yell for her from the top of the steps...Troubies! Troubs!...id look down at her on the landing and shed get all excited and start looking all around for me but she couldnt really tell where the sound was coming from...shed look everywhere until she finally saw me...
> 
> the night she died...ill never forget it....i was quietly freaking out, i knew she was dying..i laid her down next to me on the bed face to face and i was holding her. it was around midnight...ill never forget how she looked at me...she looked at me with the most calming, comforting gaze i have ever seen, as if to tell me its ok...its ok....i had my hand lightly on her rear end, watching her little chest rise a bit with each breath....then after a while her little chest stopped rising...
> 
> that experience made it easier for me and im glad i was with her when she died...she kept wanting to die behind the washing machine. she lived to be about 18.


She was very fortunate to have had you as an owner.


----------



## 1basshunter

This Shirt is for uncle Sherman


----------



## hardwaterfan

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 293469


LMAO! Yeah....mmm...yep...


----------



## hardwaterfan

fastwater said:


> She was very fortunate to have had you as an owner.


Brother that is very kind, thank you.


----------



## hardwaterfan

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 293541
> This Shirt is for uncle Sherman


Hey....that reminds me....my sex life is like my Ferrari...

...

I don't have a Ferrari...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hardwaterfan said:


> Hey....that reminds me....my sex life is like my Ferrari...
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't have a Ferrari...


I had one...a while ago


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> I had one...a while ago


Sex life or a Ferrari? Are you going back to your Canadian days?


----------



## 1basshunter

hardwaterfan said:


> Hey....that reminds me....my sex life is like my Ferrari...
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't have a Ferrari...


Wow you can remember that far back in time  you’re doing a lot better than Uncle Sherman


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Wow you can remember that far back in time  you’re doing a lot better than Uncle Sherman


He takes Ginkgo Biloba by the truck load.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> He takes Ginkgo Biloba by the truck load.


 He probably also eat‘s a lot of lazy’s super seeds


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> He takes Ginkgo Biloba by the truck load.


Sherman, May be you should start taking them also  if you can remember to take them


----------



## Snakecharmer

Time to give you boys a little culture... Enjoy the concert!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> She was very fortunate to have had you as an owner.


You know, I don't know who was luckier. HWF or kitty.


----------



## Workingman

HWF. Go to one of those cat shelters and give one of those poor kitties a new home and enjoy!!! There's a bunch of them out there. Go, take your time and the right one will pick you!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Time to give you boys a little culture... Enjoy the concert!


Can they play....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Can they play....


Don't know if Khatia could play the piano piece in Freebird as good as Billy did or not but she would look a whole lot better doing it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Some of you...and you know who you are....need to come claim yours....
Don't make me start naming names.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Some of you...and you know who you are....need to come claim yours....
> Don't make me start naming names.


Don't know bout the rest of you fellars but I'm kinda like the old ram when he responded to the young ram when the young ram said " let's hurry up and run down this hill and court one of them ewe's.". 
Then the old ram said " no...let's take our time,walk down and court em all."


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Some of you...and you know who you are....need to come claim yours....
> Don't make me start naming names.


That one little boy was a little precocious.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Don't know bout the rest of you fellars but I'm kinda like the old ram when he responded to the young ram when the young ram said " let's hurry up and run down this hill and court one of them ewe's.".
> Then the old ram said " no...let's take our time,walk down and court em all."


I think 2 of them are bleating out...Faaaaaaaastwawa. 
Please remember my disclaimer...I can't make this stuff up.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 293541
> This Shirt is for uncle Sherman


you lost me at daily. I still haven't figured out what sex is. maybe I should google it, LOL.



Saugeye Tom said:


> I had one...a while ago


my wife says I had one yrs ago. but I don't remember any damn foreign car.
sherman


----------



## ress

Thanks for that Free Bird flash back Lazy! That is what all my buddies and our girl friends looked like at the concerts. I might have shed a little hair sense then but , dang that took me back 40 yrs!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Thanks for that Free Bird flash back Lazy! That is what all my buddies and our girl friends looked like at the concerts. I might have shed a little hair sense then but , dang that took me back 40 yrs!!


There sure were some nice looking babes at that concert. 70's were the best! I had my fastball back then...


----------



## ress

Nose tackle and middle line backer here. Discus and shot put in the spring.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yup, what groups did y'all see back then? 
I've seen...
Jethro Tull
Heart
Kansas
ZZ Top
Steve Miller X2
Allman Bros
New Riders of the Purple Sage
Chicago
Styx
Foghat 
Rolling Stones
Pablo Cruz
J. Geils X2
...and prolly a bunch more that'll come to me later, tater.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> you lost me at daily. I still haven't figured out what sex is. maybe I should google it, LOL.
> my wife says I had one yrs ago. but I don't remember any damn foreign car.
> sherman



Did y'all hear about the ol 80 y/o fart they picked up over in Indiana on rape charges?
Yea, they charged him with, Assault with a Dead Weapon. 

Plz remember...I cane'nt make this crap up.


----------



## Hatchetman

Snakecharmer said:


> There sure were some nice looking babes at that concert. 70's were the best! I had my fastball back then...


Did you have a fast ball back then or a fastball back then ?


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Did you have a fast ball back then or a fastball back then ?


LOL LOL, cant wait for his answer. but I would venture a guess that he had both.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Smitty82




----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Did you have a fast ball back then or a fastball back then ?


I would say that this is a fair question worthy of an honest answer.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hatchetman said:


> Did you have a fast ball back then or a fastball back then ?


I was at my peak in the late 70's early 80's....Gone downhill since then....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lately I been throwing sliders


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

BH - I had to go show the wifey that one
^^^^^^^^^^
LMAO


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I was at my peak in the late 70's early 80's....Gone downhill since then....


Hmm, that ain't what my girls say about ewe. They's scared of ewe.
Ewe don't remember this?


----------



## scioto_alex

One time a friend and I were walking a gravel road in a park by the river. Ahead were a few geese, and one of them was approaching us, making that head-down threat display. My friend just kicked some gravel at it, and it backed off like, OK, I'm still in charge here but now I'm going to stay this far back.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> One time a friend and I were walking a gravel road in a park by the river. Ahead were a few geese, and one of them was approaching us, making that head-down threat display. My friend just kicked some gravel at it, and it backed off like, OK, I'm still in charge here but now I'm going to stay this far back.


We used to have problems with geese where I work. They're very protective of their nest with eggs in it. A nest can pop up overnight and if it's near a sidewalk where employees need to walk...lookout!
We've had some ol boy with a dog come out whenever the geese are active and they chase them off. He comes out once in the morning and another time right before dark. Pretty good gig if you ask me. Get paid for walking your dog?
I can remember when the sidewalks would be covered in green poop. 
But, they are protected by being a bird of migratory flight. All you can legally do is hassle them. No touch.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yes, I've worked at many office buildings around Dublin where geese have been a problem for the reasons you describe. Ponds + landscape beds with shrubs = goose nests. The parking lot at the Frigidaire place was plastered with green turds as if there had been an army of vegetarian Chihuahuas.

Sometimes places get permits from ODNR to have people shake the eggs to kill the chicks before they hatch.

Columbus had a problem at the park along Griggs, with ducks and geese. People would feed bread etc. to swarms of them, and they finally banned that. Besides all the poop, which was untreated sewage washing directly into the river, the geese would graze the grass down to absolutely bare ground.

Now, for some really nasty crap, there were (are?) the flocks of starlings that would roost in winter in the trees at OSU, like around Mirror Lake. The landscape shop would send me out with a tractor and sprayer trailer to power-wash the flights of wooden steps. We joke here about owl poop being slick but this was for real, it was very slippery and dangerous on the steps, plus that stuff was something you did NOT want to land in.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## hardwaterfan

Man I remember my first encounter with a nesting female...it was a super hot and dry spring years ago...there she sat in the blazing heat for days on end..to look at them they look so docile and friendly with those big black eyes...so i took a bowl of water to her...

she jumped up in the air and spread her wings which seemed like an instant 6' wingspan...i instinctively turned and ducked and SHE KICKED ME IN THE BACK... with both feet! what...the.....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Things in nature aren’t meant to be messed with...


----------



## ress

Riding my motorcycle over a narrow bridge going just fast enough to keep my balance one came up from the grass and charged me. I knew what it was going to do so I put my foot out and that dang thing bit the end of my shoe. It didn't let go soon enough and I wasn't going to stop so I drug it about 10 feet. When it let go the wing was in my face. It squalled and honked me while I got away. That was in 83. I'll never forget it !!!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> We used to have problems with geese where I work. They're very protective of their nest with eggs in it. A nest can pop up overnight and if it's near a sidewalk where employees need to walk...lookout!
> We've had some ol boy with a dog come out whenever the geese are active and they chase them off. He comes out once in the morning and another time right before dark. Pretty good gig if you ask me. Get paid for walking your dog?
> I can remember when the sidewalks would be covered in green poop.
> But, they are protected by being a bird of migratory flight. All you can legally do is hassle them. No touch.


I use to salmon fish at south haven mich. they had a sign up that read something like it is a crime to molest the ducks. I always thought it was funny that they used the word molest. I mean really who would molest a duck?
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Hmm. Trying to think of a word that can mean "molest" and rhymes with duck. Drawing a blank.


----------



## Snakecharmer

hardwaterfan said:


> Man I remember my first encounter with a nesting female...it was a super hot and dry spring years ago...there she sat in the blazing heat for days on end..to look at them they look so docile and friendly with those big black eyes...so i took a bowl of water to her...
> 
> she jumped up in the air and spread her wings which seemed like an instant 6' wingspan...i instinctively turned and ducked and SHE KICKED ME IN THE BACK... with both feet! what...the.....


typical female...


----------



## scioto_alex

You can make your own goose, you know.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I use to salmon fish at south haven mich. they had a sign up that read something like it is a crime to molest the ducks. I always thought it was funny that they used the word molest. I mean really who would molest a duck?
> sherman


Sherman, you were the only one that fished there


----------



## hardwaterfan

Attack..this day...attack this day....you'll never get to do this day again...you can pay, and you can beg....but you'll never be able to do this day again...make it either a money making day or a fun day....but seize it. ...make money to have fun...every day I wake up I'm like dang, ok....I'm still alive...and once in a while GO....


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Things in nature aren’t meant to be messed with...


Then why you come see my girls twice a week? Ewe stay away!


----------



## ress

Lost a good dog tonight. He fell today and vet said it was his spinal cord. He could not feal his Back hips and legs. 13 yrs. Loyal and a big good dog.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## PromiseKeeper

ress, I'm sorry for your loss. There's a special bond between a man and his dog.


----------



## 1basshunter

hardwaterfan said:


> Attack..this day...attack this day....you'll never get to do this day again...you can pay, and you can beg....but you'll never be able to do this day again...make it either a money making day or a fun day....but seize it. ...make money to have fun...every day I wake up I'm like dang, ok....I'm still alive...and once in a while GO....


How much have you been drinking


----------



## 1basshunter

Ress sorry to hear that !!! He will still live in your Memories


----------



## Snakecharmer

Ress - Sorry to read about your buddy. Nice looking dog. There is nothing like a good dog for a friend and buddy.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Then why you come see my girls twice a week? Ewe stay away!


I think you are mistaking me for someone else....


----------



## Lazy 8

Ress, sorry about losing your buddy. It's never easy to lose a member of your family. They love us no matter what.


----------



## fastwater

I'm very sorry for your loss Ress.
Keeping you and yours in prayer.


----------



## hardwaterfan

ress said:


> Lost a good dog tonight. He fell today and vet said it was his spinal cord. He could not feal his Back hips and legs. 13 yrs. Loyal and a big good dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Oh....my God...I'm so sorry...


----------



## hardwaterfan

1basshunter said:


> How much have you been drinking


I don't even remember writing that, I woke up thinking I wasn't on here last night. I think "hard" water fan has taken on a new meaning. It's a bad habit I picked up during my divorce and I can't shake it. I still speak the truth though. Seize the day. YOLO. I'm very excited, I'm going back to Miami tomorrow. I'm jacked up about it. so any time I write anything nutty on here, it's my Mr Hyde side lettin loose.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, you were the only one that fished there


I have been accused of many things and most was true. but even I know a human cant molest a duck. or can they??



ress said:


> Lost a good dog tonight. He fell today and vet said it was his spinal cord. He could not feal his Back hips and legs. 13 yrs. Loyal and a big good dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


man, my heart goes out to you. after 13 yrs you get so attached. we lost our little dog some yrs ago and just couldn't bring ourselves to replace her. I was attached to her like no other dog we ever owned. I still think about how I could just say give me a hug and she would put her head against my neck on my shoulder then switch from side to side. man, I still miss her. we finally broke down last yr and got a very small dog. im already getting attached to her.

you will have good memories of your friend the rest of your life, cherish them.




hardwaterfan said:


> I don't even remember writing that, I woke up thinking I wasn't on here last night. I think "hard" water fan has taken on a new meaning. It's a bad habit I picked up during my divorce and I can't shake it. I still speak the truth though. Seize the day. YOLO. I'm very excited, I'm going back to Miami tomorrow. I'm jacked up about it. so any time I write anything nutty on here, it's my Mr Hyde side lettin loose.


wish I was going with you. I checked the weather for the next 10 days in pt st lucy. highs is the mid to upper 70's each day. Miami temps should be in the 80's.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

You guys want ducks? Fine, this is from when I had a gig writing science articles. Get ready for Too Much Information.

The links at the end are the references I used.
=============


The mating habits of ducks and other waterfowl are very different from most birds. Male waterfowl have an "intromittent organ" which functions like a penis, enabling forced copulation by entering the hen's reproductive tract. Drakes will assault and subdue females to mate with them, but the hens have some tricks of their own. Other bird species simply rub their cloacas together to pass sperm, but ducks have elaborate genetalia whose functions are still under study. 

Unlike geese and swans who bond for life, ducks bond for a season, beginning on their wintering grounds. The drake stays with the hen until the eggs are laid, but he doesn't help raise the young. He stays nearby to fend off competing drakes trying to mate with her. They will stay together through raising two or three broods in a year. During this time the hen might accept copulating with a competing drake, and the drake may copulate with another hen. 

Mallard drakes have a trait of forcing hens to copulate, sometimes violently. Mallard populations have more drakes than hens, possibly because of hens being more vulnerable to predators while nesting. As a result,there are always some lone drakes. Sometimes a number of drakes will attempt to copulate with a single hen, as she tries to flee. A drake's intromittent organ can exceed 40 cm in length, and it everts quickly into a counter-clockwise corkscrew shape. This lets him find and penetrate the hen's reproductive tract.

While the females of most bird species will solicit copulation from their male partners, and sometimes other males besides their partners, mallard hens tend to resist copulation. Some possible explanations for this include the hen might be making the males compete so she can sort out the best ones, or that she probably already has a partner with superior genes. However, a partnered hen might mate with a drake who is higher on the pecking order.

The hens can't fight off the drakes, but they have a defense against unwanted fertilization. They are capable of constricting their reproductive tract so the drake can't penetrate it as effectively, and his sperm is less likely to fertilize her. The reproductive tracts of some species are more elaborate than others, sometimes including dead-end sacs. This lets the hen choose whether to allow a wanted partner to fertilize her, or whether to frustrate unwanted sexual assaults.



Anas platyrhynchos

Ducks Unlimited: Waterfowl Mating Systems
http://www.ducks.org/conservation/waterfowl-biology/waterfowl-mating-systems

Askanaturalist.com: Why are these mallard males beating up this female?
http://askanaturalist.com/why-are-these-mallard-males-beating-up-this-female/

nature: The sex wars of ducks
http://www.nature.com/news/2009/091223/full/news.2009.1159.html

PLOS ONE: Coevolution of Male and Female Genital Morphology in Waterfowl 
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0000418


=============

There now, doesn't that make you perk up?


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> You guys want ducks? Fine, this is from when I had a gig writing science articles. Get ready for Too Much Information.
> 
> The links at the end are the references I used.
> =============
> 
> 
> The mating habits of ducks and other waterfowl are very different from most birds. Male waterfowl have an "intromittent organ" which functions like a penis, enabling forced copulation by entering the hen's reproductive tract. Drakes will assault and subdue females to mate with them, but the hens have some tricks of their own. Other bird species simply rub their cloacas together to pass sperm, but ducks have elaborate genetalia whose functions are still under study.
> 
> Unlike geese and swans who bond for life, ducks bond for a season, beginning on their wintering grounds. The drake stays with the hen until the eggs are laid, but he doesn't help raise the young. He stays nearby to fend off competing drakes trying to mate with her. They will stay together through raising two or three broods in a year. During this time the hen might accept copulating with a competing drake, and the drake may copulate with another hen.
> 
> Mallard drakes have a trait of forcing hens to copulate, sometimes violently. Mallard populations have more drakes than hens, possibly because of hens being more vulnerable to predators while nesting. As a result,there are always some lone drakes. Sometimes a number of drakes will attempt to copulate with a single hen, as she tries to flee. A drake's intromittent organ can exceed 40 cm in length, and it everts quickly into a counter-clockwise corkscrew shape. This lets him find and penetrate the hen's reproductive tract.
> 
> While the females of most bird species will solicit copulation from their male partners, and sometimes other males besides their partners, mallard hens tend to resist copulation. Some possible explanations for this include the hen might be making the males compete so she can sort out the best ones, or that she probably already has a partner with superior genes. However, a partnered hen might mate with a drake who is higher on the pecking order.
> 
> The hens can't fight off the drakes, but they have a defense against unwanted fertilization. They are capable of constricting their reproductive tract so the drake can't penetrate it as effectively, and his sperm is less likely to fertilize her. The reproductive tracts of some species are more elaborate than others, sometimes including dead-end sacs. This lets the hen choose whether to allow a wanted partner to fertilize her, or whether to frustrate unwanted sexual assaults.
> 
> 
> 
> Anas platyrhynchos
> 
> Ducks Unlimited: Waterfowl Mating Systems
> http://www.ducks.org/conservation/waterfowl-biology/waterfowl-mating-systems
> 
> Askanaturalist.com: Why are these mallard males beating up this female?
> http://askanaturalist.com/why-are-these-mallard-males-beating-up-this-female/
> 
> nature: The sex wars of ducks
> http://www.nature.com/news/2009/091223/full/news.2009.1159.html
> 
> PLOS ONE: Coevolution of Male and Female Genital Morphology in Waterfowl
> http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0000418
> 
> 
> =============
> 
> There now, doesn't that make you perk up?
> 
> View attachment 293927


Maybe the phrase s/b hung like a duck? 40cm is almost 16 inches...Yikes.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe the phrase s/b hung like a duck? 40cm is almost 16 inches...Yikes.


I know Sherman is not Hung like a duck But according to Alex he May have molested them 
Poor little ducks


----------



## spikeg79

Leave it to me to get the flu on Valentines day  My head feels like it's in a vise.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I know Sherman is not Hung like a duck But according to Alex he May have molested them
> Poor little ducks


lol, how would you know how im hung? besides I couldn't molest a duck. if they have 16" it would take a real man or duck to molest one of them ducks.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> lol, how would you know how im hung? besides I couldn't molest a duck. if they have 16" it would take a real man or duck to molest one of them ducks.
> sherman


 16 cm or 16 inches it doesn’t really matter Sherman it was your doing poor ducks


----------



## scioto_alex

You know, sheep will float just fine if you Scotchguard them first.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody ever go to Las Vegas? I only went once a couple years ago. Our room wasn't ready on time and my wifey bitched.... They gave us a free upgrade....Yes that is a baby grand piano in the last photo....


----------



## ress

Thanks for the thoughts guys!! Had to start picking up his things today


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> You know, sheep will float just fine if you Scotchguard them first.


^^^^^ Ugg, me no likey^^^^^
.......and just how would ewe know???


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^^^ Ugg, me no likey^^^^^
> .......and just how would ewe know???


I don’t want to know how he knows that


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 293947


A different kind of hooked....35 years come September.


----------



## scioto_alex

> Anybody ever go to Las Vegas?


No but I was once sent on a business trip to Los Angeles, and they put me in a casino hotel. That was a strange place with sort of a Babylonian theme to it, with weird half-lion-half-human statues and other fanciful stuff. It was full of rich Koreans.

They didn't have slot machines, so there wasn't the blanket hum of beeps and bells, etc. like crickets on a summer night. Instead, they were playing cards at tables, with chips, and the soft sound of all those chips constantly tossing was almost exactly like the sound of rain.


----------



## hardwaterfan

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody ever go to Las Vegas? I only went once a couple years ago. Our room wasn't ready on time and my wifey bitched.... They gave us a free upgrade....Yes that is a baby grand piano in the last photo....
> 
> View attachment 293963
> View attachment 293965
> View attachment 293967
> View attachment 293971
> View attachment 293973


Yes, been there a couple times and would definitely go back....I love deuces wild poker....the best thing about Vegas is the food...Two "must do's" are the Rio and the Paris buffets....also, on the lower floor of the Venetian, there is a restaurant there...I can't remember the name now...but outstanding food...outstanding...unforgettable. 

I actually hit 4 deuces. ..i was dealt 4 dueces...paid 5,000 to one....unfortunately that was on a 5 cent bet...I won $49.95


----------



## hardwaterfan

I remember...I was married. ..my ex and I went for the breakfast buffet....they would custom make you French crepes....you could put blueberries on them...a blueberry sauce....and we were eating, and lunch started. ...and this man brings out the biggest platter of cooked shrimp I have ever seen....it was 36 inches long and a foot high....big shrimp...And I thought to myself....this is unreal. All you can eat...

That was at Paris. Fun fact....the tower is built 50% scale from the original drawings. and if its not too windy and you go up in it, its plenty high enough.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'll make a steal from Sherm...


----------



## Snakecharmer

#7900 baby


----------



## hardwaterfan

Snakecharmer said:


> #7900 baby


7900 baby...hmm ok ....whatever it is that you mean..I stand 100 % by your side...I've got your back...


----------



## hardwaterfan

We need to hook up brother. ...


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^^^^^^^^^^^.....and everybody thinks I'm weird with my sheep.  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Thanks for the thoughts guys!! Had to start picking up his things today


Yes....I'm speechless so sorry


----------



## Lazy 8

Can anybody say, Suwee?


----------



## 1basshunter

hardwaterfan said:


> 7900 baby...hmm ok ....whatever it is that you mean..I stand 100 % by your side...I've got your back...


You’re drinking again


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^.....and everybody thinks I'm weird with my sheep.  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Correction we know you’re weird about sheep


----------



## Snakecharmer

hardwaterfan said:


> 7900 baby...hmm ok ....whatever it is that you mean..I stand 100 % by your side...I've got your back...


7900 post on this thread...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> I'll make a steal from Sherm...





Snakecharmer said:


> #7900 baby


you deserve to get this one. I got 2 in a row but it went unnoticed. I got 7700 and 7800 so I thought i'd let somebody steal one. im lying through my teeth. I just missed 7900, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Correction we know you’re weird about sheep


What's your point?


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> you deserve to get this one. I got 2 in a row but it went unnoticed. I got 7700 and 7800 so I thought i'd let somebody steal one. im lying through my teeth. I just missed 7900, LOL.
> sherman


I get them every thousand... 6900 7900


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> What's your point?


He's pulling the "wool" over your eyes...


----------



## fastwater

I knew it would eventually happen...time to see the doc...this thread is startin to make sense to me.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I get them every thousand... 6900 7900


Pardon moi, but them numbers and $5.00 will get you a cup of coffee at Mooncents.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I knew it would eventually happen...time to see the doc...this thread is startin to make sense to me.


^^^^^^^^^did you understand that one?^^^
If so, you're further along than we suspected.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^did you understand that one?^^^
> If so, you're further along than we suspected.


I...I...I think I'm starting to understand!!!
And it's scaring me to death.


----------



## hardwaterfan

spikeg79 said:


> Leave it to me to get the flu on Valentines day  My head feels like it's in a vise.


I'm sorry to hear that...my mom tells me my dad is sick as heck too...


----------



## hardwaterfan

Snakecharmer said:


> 7900 post on this thread...


Oh..I see..what does 7918 get me...a truckload of nothin. ...I have to wait for 82 more posts to compete with you guys???
Seriously though, I think this is the longest thread I've ever seen on here.


----------



## hardwaterfan

1basshunter said:


> You’re drinking again


You don't know that for sure....you'd be right but you don't know that...if there's one thing I take pride in, it's that I'm reliable...Mr Hyde visits every night without fail..my one supervisor said...this kid, the boss of my bosses...he's only 32...a great, very smart, sharp, and very kind guy....I would kill for him...he said I know how this guy (me) rolls...no matter what day it is...every night is a Friday night...I love my life...there were a few hard years there but now looking back...it is what it was meant to be....everything that happens...happens for a reason...every day makes you stronger..especially being alone...in this world...you can either crumble, hide, cowher....or you can stand up, puff your chest out....and take what you want....the entire world is yours....this world is mine.


----------



## hardwaterfan

and I've learned that...you only need to please one.....don't care about what anyone else thinks. ..do you...do what you think is right...it doesn't matter what anyone else says...


----------



## scioto_alex

I went my own way, too. Back in the school days they had their fun treating me as an outcast. It was the thing to do. In the early days they called me a communist, then when they discovered what homosexuality was, boom, I was called a [email protected] all day every day, for six years before I graduated and got the fuq out of there. I never was gay but truth did not matter when sh1t gossip was more fun. I still hate those people, to this day.

But I didn't crumple. As you say, stand up and defy the jerks who don't have the backbone to get by without a circle of friends to support them. 

Those were the days before social media. I pity the outcasts these days who get a global network of jerks on computers hassling them. Back in my day, getting the word out took the form of writing ALEX IS A *** on a piece of paper and taping that to the back of a school bus.

As a result, I am extremely skeptical and suspicious of any organization that makes people all say the same thing - religious or political, or even racial, any time I see a bunch of people who chant the same thing, I know that individual thought is too scary for them.


----------



## ress

Geezz guys that's deep. I understand every bit of it tho. Carry On!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lets see who gets 10000


----------



## Lewis




----------



## Lewis




----------



## Lewis




----------



## scioto_alex

That pic makes me miss the days when the Highway Patrol could set up roadside vehicle inspection stops.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lets see who gets 10000


I have :
Sherm at 1 to 5
Burkcarp 1 to 7
1basshunter 1 to 7
Ress 1 to 10
Lazy 1 to 10
Fastwawa 1 to 6
SoggyTom 1 to 8
Hardwater 1 to 20
SciotoAlex 1 to 20
Bruce 1 to 25
EZ 1 to 12
Field 1 to 2


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> I have :
> Sherm at 1 to 5
> Burkcarp 1 to 7
> 1basshunter 1 to 7
> Ress 1 to 10
> Lazy 1 to 10
> Fastwawa 1 to 6
> SoggyTom 1 to 8
> Hardwater 1 to 20
> SciotoAlex 1 to 20
> Bruce 1 to 25
> EZ 1 to 12
> Field 1 to 2


But I will cheat get to get it


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> But I will cheat guessed to get it


I may have to lower your odds....I forgot how sneaky you are...
1Bass ... 1 to 4


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> I may have to lower your odds....I forgot how sneaky you are...
> 1Bass ... 1 to 4


 Lower odds or not as long as I win!! If I don’t it will be a conspiracy theory again and I will have to drowned my sorrows with Hardwaterfan


----------



## scioto_alex

1basshunter said:


> Lower odds or not as long as I win!! If I don’t it will be a conspiracy theory again and I will have to drowned my sorrows with Hardwaterfan


I think I'll join you two for that.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> I think I'll join you two for that.


Come one come all we will have a great time


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Come one come all we will have a great time


Party at 1Bass's !


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Geezz guys that's deep. I understand every bit of it tho. Carry On!


So you are starting to understand this thread too???


----------



## ress

Yup sher dew.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Party at 1Bass's !


Since he lives on a lake...don't forget your swim wear. 
Note: swim wear optional of course


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> So you are starting to understand this thread too???


This is what I think of this thread....


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Yup sher dew.


Do you have any doc references?



Snakecharmer said:


> This is what I think of this thread....


Roho did not like the garlic chicken part.


----------



## Snakecharmer

And Then.
And Then,
AND THEN AND THEN AND THEN


----------



## Snakecharmer

I highly recommend that that movie when you're feeling stupid and want some laffs..


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Do you have any doc references?


This guy comes highly recommended by BobK


----------



## ress

fastwater said:


> Do you have any doc references?
> 
> 
> 
> Roho did not like the garlic chicken part.


ummm......I can dock a twin screw with out touching any thing..does that count?


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> ummm......I can dock a twin screw with out touching any thing..does that count?


Not even the steering wheel???
Now that there is borderline miraculous!!!
You must have one of them new fangled auto-pilot deals don't you?

This used to be my doc until his passing. 'Mail Call' was my weekly therapy session.
Caution:
Those with sensitive ears should wear ear plugs while listening to this.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Getting close to 400 pages...A matter of days or maybe hours....And Then.....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Fastwawa , here's another Doc you can try....


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Fastwawa , here's another Doc you can try....


NOPE!!! That Doc seems to enjoy his job waaaay to much...Not even gonna watch it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Behave!


----------



## sherman51

my doc enjoyed doing my exam so much he's going to use a lazar and ream my prostate out. waiting to get cleared by my heart doc before the surgery. i'll be pi$$in* fire and blood for a few days after surgery.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> my doc enjoyed doing my exam so much he's going to use a lazar and ream my prostate out. waiting to get cleared by my heart doc before the surgery. i'll be pi$$in* fire and blood for a few days after surgery.
> sherman


Ouch! I think Lazy had that done.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> my doc enjoyed doing my exam so much he's going to use a lazar and ream my prostate out. waiting to get cleared by my heart doc before the surgery. i'll be pi$$in* fire and blood for a few days after surgery.
> sherman


Router Rooter?


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> NOPE!!! That Doc seems to enjoy his job waaaay to much...Not even gonna watch it.


Last time I had one it was from a female nurse practictioner... Never thought to check with the Doc if he requested the exam or not...


----------



## scioto_alex

Just wait until they lance a boil down there. Tape will be involved.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Just wait until they lance a boil down there. Tape will be involved.


Probably on my mouth to stop the screaming...........


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

How shall I phrase this so as not to lock the thread ... Think of the biggest pimple you've ever had in your life, double that, pressurize it and make it painful, and put it in the Very Last Place you'd want to have someone mess with it.

I never knew that humans have pores around that particular orifice, and they can get blocked and infected, but I learned.

Well, now I have to cheer things up. This is true: Early in the morning I decided that I had to go to the hospital, and for the sake of decency I should be wearing underpants. I grabbed these out of the dresser









I don't know how the doctors managed to stifle their laughter when they peeled those down.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

My odds are better if I put my mind to it...and then...and then...along came jones....slow walkin jones slow talkin jones


----------



## scioto_alex

Give me the deed to your ranch, or I'll tie you to the rail road track.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Then he grabbed....tied her up....here com the train here come the train


----------



## Snakecharmer

The trains coming, the trains coming, Oh oooh....


----------



## fastwater

But then along came Jones
Slow walkin Jones
Slow talkin Jones.

I wonder what doc 'Jones' was a seein?
You can bet it wasn't one of them fu-fu kind ole SC is talkin about.


----------



## ress

I don't get it


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> I don't get it


You are not there yet grasshopper...


----------



## ress

Ahhh, hos-'ol......lol


----------



## Snakecharmer

it was a dark and stormy night..........


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You are not there yet grasshopper...


Remove the stone from my hand


----------



## ress

pebbles ?


----------



## pawcat

kung fu fighting song


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think a lot of you guys didn’t have anything to do today.


----------



## G.lock

I was going to try for #8000 but it's bed time for fat old men.
Good luck Sherm!!!
Get er done
See you degenerates in the mornin


----------



## fastwater

^^^Dont forget to say your prayers.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Lower odds or not as long as I win!! If I don’t it will be a conspiracy theory again and I will have to drowned my sorrows with Hardwaterfan


If you help me win, I'll give you 2 nights with my flock for the price of one. Can you say......*BOGO!!!*


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Since he lives on a lake...don't forget your swim wear.
> Note: swim wear optional of course


Grody man, grody. Me no like.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> ummm......I can dock a twin screw with out touching any thing..does that count?


Whenever I tighten lug nuts, I take em down til they strip and go 2 more turns.


----------



## Lazy 8

Am I the only night owl on here? Just call me Fritz.


----------



## fastwater

Ooookaaay...lazy Fritz


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> Am I the only night owl on here? Just call me Fritz.


Once I was in the Linworth bookstore when Fritz was filming a commercial. His voice is amazing in person, really fills a room.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 294081


you started my day out with a laugh. should be a good day.



Lazy 8 said:


> Am I the only night owl on here? Just call me Fritz.


I don't get it! why would we call you anything but lazy? im a firm believer in early to bed early to rise.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Sherm, in case you (or anyone) didn't know, Fritz Peerenboom was a late-night movie host in the Columbus TV market. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederick_C._Peerenboom


----------



## Burkcarp1

How about Fritz the Lazy night owl? Uncle Fritzy?


----------



## pawcat

he was ok but I was more into watching the late nite queen..


----------



## ress

Big city folks...We had WGN and CNN and TBS


----------



## scioto_alex

We had Qube - it was interactive TV, way ahead of its time. There was a control box - not wireless, it was on a cord - and you could press buttons to change channels, and for some of their shows you could use the buttons to vote or choose a response and maybe win a prize. My BIL won a Rolling Stones album that way.


----------



## ress

I just read a post in the Markertplace from a member that joined in May 2005 and only had 2 posts. How does that happen?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Am I the only night owl on here? Just call me Fritz.


Fritz the Owl? Doesn't sound right. How about Ollie or Oliver the Owl?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy works midnight shift on here..er Fritzy


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think this was Fritz..


----------



## pawcat

Oh my!!! thatsa shocker.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Sherm, in case you (or anyone) didn't know, Fritz Peerenboom was a late-night movie host in the Columbus TV market.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederick_C._Peerenboom


Thank you FOSR. 
It loses a little something when you have to explain it. 
Fritz the Night Owl. Channel 10. WBNS. Do you not remember him? He is legend.
Are some of you all youngsters?


----------



## scioto_alex

Then you probably remember Flippo the Clown and Lucy's Toyshop.


----------



## hardwaterfan

Snakecharmer said:


> Fastwawa , here's another Doc you can try....


Hilarious man! I love the uncensored family guy clips.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## pawcat

ress said:


> I just read a post in the Markertplace from a member that joined in May 2005 and only had 2 posts. How does that happen?


sooo....is it still for sale?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> If you help me win, I'll give you 2 nights with my flock for the price of one. Can you say......*BOGO!!!*


Why should I pay for something I get for free


----------



## pawcat

Do u guys remember this guy?


----------



## hardwaterfan

"Ripe ass whoopin size"


----------



## Burkcarp1

pawcat said:


> Do u guys remember this guy?


Oh yeah ! Hilarious


----------



## pawcat

ok 1 more.


----------



## Snakecharmer

You guys are slipping. This should be at 8000 by now.... Too busy derailing the blocking thread I guess.. 3 to go...


----------



## G.lock

Do any of you remember the clown on channel 7 Dayton?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sold ...... Woops GLock snuck in for 8000


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lake Erie a month or so ago


----------



## Snakecharmer

The Lady Lake looks angry...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Sold ...... Woops GLock snuck in for 8000


always knew he was the sneaky one of this crowed. you almost got it by accident, you posted 7999.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


>


What the hell is a Hum?


----------



## Snakecharmer

That Elvira had some hidden talents...Well maybe not hidden so much..


----------



## Snakecharmer

G.lock said:


> Do any of you remember the clown on channel 7 Dayton?


No.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Zanderis

View attachment 294225


----------



## hardwaterfan

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 294211


LOL!! That took me a few seconds!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Now you have seen it all...


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 294241
View attachment 294241


----------



## 1basshunter

I was thinking of hardwaterfan when I saw this


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Speaking of owls...I spotted a snowy owl in a field by the hwy...wife saw it to.....asked me why I was so excited over a bird


----------



## hardwaterfan

You know what else I've learned...Mr Hyde needs to get something off his chest. ..if I rub you the wrong way...if posts by hardwaterfan rub you the wrong way...it's your problem, not mine. If you would like to discuss it more intimately I'll be home sunday. pm me. I have never sought anything other than to bring either amusement or pleasure here...never...never.......never.....would i bring negativity here.... haters, go for a swim...I know it seems I lost 1 friend and I'm sorry...I'm sorry I lost you, and you don't even know who you are...


----------



## hardwaterfan

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 294245
> I was thinking of hardwaterfan when I saw this


Way worse bro...


----------



## hardwaterfan

Can I show you guys...Miami's Fn heaven....I am where I want to be...

Mr Hyde doesn't know how to do this. He only knows 2 things....it's Fg 85 here...it's summer it's like a dream...


----------



## Snakecharmer

G.lock said:


> I was going to try for #8000 but it's bed time for fat old men.
> Good luck Sherm!!!
> Get er done
> See you degenerates in the mornin


You got it done......


----------



## hardwaterfan

I'm sorry..it's complete here...


----------



## hardwaterfan

hardwaterfan said:


> I'm sorry..it's complete here...


I


----------



## hardwaterfan

This was sunrise this morning..I could put up some more pics but some of you guys can't handle it. A lot of skin ...women down here are super.super friendly...very nice.


----------



## Snakecharmer

hardwaterfan said:


> This was sunrise this morning..I could put up some more pics but some of you guys can't handle it. A lot of skin ...women down here are super.super friendly...very nice.


Have fun but stay out of trouble. Enjoy the view!


----------



## sherman51

hardwaterfan said:


> I
> View attachment 294251
> View attachment 294253


sunrise at bathtub beach on Hutchinson island.








sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I thought it’s past your bedtime Sherm ?


----------



## G.lock

Snakecharmer said:


> You got it done......


yes I did!
Still don't know about that darn clown though.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Speaking of owls...I spotted a snowy owl in a field by the hwy...wife saw it to.....asked me why I was so excited over a bird


Did ya go over and get any poo? You could sell that crap.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Sold ...... Woops GLock snuck in for 8000


8,000, whodathunkit? Way back in April 2017? A lowly Hillbilly with a dream.
I remember back then I only had 2 sheeps. Those things bred like rabbits. Either that or it was Basshunter. That one time he came outta the barn looking like he'd lost 40 lbs. His eyes were all sump back his head, beet red and panting like a sled dog. Yea, it was BH all right. His wife had to drive him home. Poor son of a gun.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> 8,000, whodathunkit? Way back in April 2017? A lowly Hillbilly with a dream.
> I remember back then I only had 2 sheeps. Those things bred like rabbits. Either that or it was Basshunter. That one time he came outta the barn looking like he'd lost 40 lbs. His eyes were all sump back his head, beet red and panting like a sled dog. Yea, it was BH all right. His wife had to drive him home. Poor son of a gun.


I tried now name one after me


----------



## scioto_alex

It just shows that all of us are so full of BS that just put us in a draining rack and watch it drip out.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> 8,000, whodathunkit? Way back in April 2017? A lowly Hillbilly with a dream.
> I remember back then I only had 2 sheeps. Those things bred like rabbits. Either that or it was Basshunter. That one time he came outta the barn looking like he'd lost 40 lbs. His eyes were all sump back his head, beet red and panting like a sled dog. Yea, it was BH all right. His wife had to drive him home. Poor son of a gun.


He ruined them sheep for the rest of us.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> He ruined them sheep for the rest of us.


They just love me


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> It just shows that all of us are so full of BS that just put us in a draining rack and watch it drip out.


if we could bottle all the bs on this thread we could make a fortune selling it for organic fertilizer. im 67 now and never seen so much bs in one place in my entire life. no bs!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> They just love me


Yes...they throw rocks at the rest of us now.
Since your visit there I've been stuck with spending my time with this  :








She makes me and Roho sit on the porch and watch her work in the garden...or while she splits wood in them new fangled thong things. The rest of her time, she cooks big ole meals and makes me and Roho eat til we can't move.
That's miss Amber she riding there. Was forced to watch her getting all sweaty and greasy rebuilding it too.
Gettin to the point I'm gonna have ta ask her to leave...


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Yes...they throw rocks at the rest of us now.
> Since your visit there I've been stuck with spending my time with this  :
> View attachment 294301
> 
> She makes me and Roho sit on the porch and watch her work in the garden...or while she splits wood in them new fangled thong things. The rest of her time, she cooks big ole meals and makes me and Roho eat til we can't move.
> That's miss Amber she riding there. Was forced to watch her getting all sweaty and greasy rebuilding it too.
> Gettin to the point I'm gonna have ta ask her to leave...


I’m sorry about that in a week or so the sheep’s are moving to my Farm they are tired the way lazy is Treating them I’m not sure if I’m going to give lazy visitation rights


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> if we could bottle all the bs on this thread we could make a fortune selling it for organic fertilizer. im 67 now and never seen so much bs in one place in my entire life. no bs!
> sherman


Don’t forget your in this too. Probably the biggest one here...


----------



## G.lock

fastwater said:


> Yes...they throw rocks at the rest of us now.
> Since your visit there I've been stuck with spending my time with this  :
> View attachment 294301
> 
> She makes me and Roho sit on the porch and watch her work in the garden...or while she splits wood in them new fangled thong things. The rest of her time, she cooks big ole meals and makes me and Roho eat til we can't move.
> That's miss Amber she riding there. Was forced to watch her getting all sweaty and greasy rebuilding it too.
> Gettin to the point I'm gonna have ta ask her to leave...


Send her north, tell her there's a fat old man with money(and hair) coming out his ears!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes...they throw rocks at the rest of us now.
> Since your visit there I've been stuck with spending my time with this  :
> View attachment 294301
> 
> She makes me and Roho sit on the porch and watch her work in the garden...or while she splits wood in them new fangled thong things. The rest of her time, she cooks big ole meals and makes me and Roho eat til we can't move.
> That's miss Amber she riding there. Was forced to watch her getting all sweaty and greasy rebuilding it too.
> Gettin to the point I'm gonna have ta ask her to leave...


will you please send my wife home now ya had her dang near a week now


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> Send her north, tell her there's a fat old man with money(and hair) coming out his ears!


If you don't have a tractor, you'll have to buy one cause she won't stay with ya if'n ya don't.
That's how she ended up stayin here. When I got miss Amber back from when puddin shanghia'd her, I took pics and showed them to her. Miss Amber was in such bad shape ole girls eyes went to tearin up. She started beggin to come stay so she could fix Miss Amber up. I didn't want her to but she even said she would plant the garden, split all the wood and cook all the meals. Felt kinda sorry for her so I had to do ma gentlemanly duty and let her stay.
If'n I gotta end up askin her to leave, Roho is sure gonna be mad.
He loves to watch her work. Can't get nothin outta Roho when she's out there workin in the garden on a hot summer day. He says she puts a whole new meanin to the term 'cock-a-doodle-do'.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> will you please send my wife home now ya had her dang near a week now


Ut-Ohhh...she never said nothin bout bein married.
But now I gotta ask...did she stack your wood as good as she stacks mine?
That ole girl has been around some wood I tell ya!
She can split and stack wood faster than a clan of beavers at a dam buildin contest.


----------



## 1basshunter

Dear fastwater, I’m taking her back home to me you have not paid rent for her in over a month!!!!!
Tom would you like to have her to do Anything for you rent is cheap Unless you’re a cheap tightwad like fastwater was


----------



## hardwaterfan

sherman51 said:


> if we could bottle all the bs on this thread we could make a fortune selling it for organic fertilizer. im 67 now and never seen so much bs in one place in my entire life. no bs!
> sherman


I agree and have taken a dump all over this thread. I apologize. I need a blow-start tube to be able to come on here.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Dear fastwater, I’m taking her back home to me you have not paid rent for her in over a month!!!!!
> Tom would you like to have her to do Anything for you rent is cheap Unless you’re a cheap tightwad like fastwater was


Hmmm...bet ya a $ she won't go!
She's out there right now given Roho his weekly manicure and lovin every minute of it. He's all laid back with his legs up in the air and she's a workin like crazy on his Spurs. Fellars Spurs so sharp he could give himself acupuncture.
The bad thing is, when she gets done she's gonna want me to rub her down like ya do a horse after its been a workin in the field all day. And if that ain't bad enough, she's gonna want me to use all them perfumey smellin oils. 
Think I'ma gonna try usin some of that Veterinarian Horse Liniment I got out in the barn.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...bet ya a $ she won't go!
> She's out there right now given Roho his weekly manicure and lovin every minute of it. He's all laid back with his legs up in the air and she's a workin like crazy on his Spurs. Fellars Spurs so sharp he could give himself acupuncture.
> The bad thing is, when she gets done she's gonna want me to rub her down like ya do a horse after its been a workin in the field all day. And if that ain't bad enough, she's gonna want me to use all them perfumey smellin oils.
> Think I'ma gonna try usin some of that Veterinarian Horse Liniment I got out in the barn.


This is her last day..............!!!!!


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1

Still have a few left


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Ut-Ohhh...she never said nothin bout bein married.
> But now I gotta ask...did she stack your wood as good as she stacks mine?
> That ole girl has been around some wood I tell ya!
> She can split and stack wood faster than a clan of beavers at a dam buildin contest.


Of course she does...I taught her all she knows about stackin


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> This is her last day..............!!!!!


I told Roho you was comin to get her.
He asked if'n you ever heard of Roy D Mercer. 
Said somethin about "just how bigga boy is he?"
Then he started strappen his fighten Spurs on.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I told Roho you was comin to get her.
> He asked if'n you ever heard of Roy D Mercer.
> Said somethin about "just how bigga boy is he?"
> Then he started strappen his fighten Spurs on.


Let him know that She knows how to fry chicken also


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 294377
> Still have a few left


Or is that a ewe left?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Let him know that She knows how to fry chicken also


 He ain't gonna like that one bit!!!


----------



## pawcat




----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> He ain't gonna like that one bit!!!


He’ll be the main guest


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> If you don't have a tractor, you'll have to buy one cause she won't stay with ya if'n ya don't.
> That's how she ended up stayin here. When I got miss Amber back from when puddin shanghia'd her, I took pics and showed them to her. Miss Amber was in such bad shape ole girls eyes went to tearin up. She started beggin to come stay so she could fix Miss Amber up. I didn't want her to but she even said she would plant the garden, split all the wood and cook all the meals. Felt kinda sorry for her so I had to do ma gentlemanly duty and let her stay.
> If'n I gotta end up askin her to leave, Roho is sure gonna be mad.
> He loves to watch her work. Can't get nothin outta Roho when she's out there workin in the garden on a hot summer day. He says she puts a whole new meanin to the term 'cock-a-doodle-do'.


Little Missy called me up after driving by and seeing my Deere. She begged me for a crack at it. I told her I'd think about it and what about all the other yahoo's laying claim to you? She said, I'll throw rocks at them. They mean nothing to me. 
I told her I'd show a pic of the Deere...


----------



## fastwater

Oh you're the guy!!!
That wasn't Lil Missy you was talkin to.
You misunderstood her. That was Lil Missy's lil sister...Big Missy.









She said she seen you down at the Walmart tryin to pick up chicks and she's home packin her extra pair of silks. 
I think she's in love!!!
She's a good tractor mechanic like Lil Missy too...and you're in for a real special treat this summer when you're sittin on your front porch watchin her workin in the garden and all that is stuffed in one of them thongy things.


----------



## scioto_alex

I miss driving those Ford tractors (1000, 1100, 3910) at OSU. The 1100s were hydrostatic but the rest were unsynhronized shifts.

The Deere (1010) at Ohio Dominican was also a shift, but because the shifter was on the dash and the shift gates were long gone, I could never do rolling shifts with it.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 294377
> Still have a few left


lazy could make a killing strapping a seat on his flock and renting them out. that way all the sheep would be home at night when basshunter came acallin.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Oh you're the guy!!!
> That wasn't Lil Missy you was talkin to.
> You misunderstood her. That was Lil Missy's lil sister...Big Missy.
> View attachment 294401
> 
> 
> She said she seen you down at the Walmart tryin to pick up chicks and she's home packin her extra pair of silks.
> I think she's in love!!!
> She's a good tractor mechanic like Lil Missy too...and you're in for a real special treat this summer when you're sittin on your front porch watchin her workin in the garden and all that is stuffed in one of them thongy things.


That did it...I'm a gonna sell the Deere.
Maybe BH would buy it?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> lazy could make a killing strapping a seat on his flock and renting them out. that way all the sheep would be home at night when basshunter came acallin.
> sherman


Sherm I like the way you think, only one problem, BH has moved in. He has his mail forwarded to the barn. I tried to talk to him and all he says is, mutton, mutton, mutton, mutton.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> That did it...I'm a gonna sell the Deere.
> Maybe BH would buy it?


But...but...but you done swooped Big Missy off her feet and she's in love with you...you silver tongue devil. She's on her way to your house as we post.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> But...but...but you done swooped Big Missy off her feet and she's in love with you...you silver tongue devil. She's on her way to your house as we post.


Now he’ll have to explain that one to his wife..


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> lazy could make a killing strapping a seat on his flock and renting them out. that way all the sheep would be home at night when basshunter came acallin.
> sherman


I don’t use a Seat when I ride them


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Now he’ll have to explain that one to his wife..


...and if that's not gonna be bad enough, he's gonna have some s'plainin to do to Big Missy as well. 
While Big Missy might leave with a broken heart, I'm thinkin ole lazy might end up with some broken bones.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I don’t use a Seat when I ride them


Hmmm...bareback!
You must have some ***** in you.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody celebrate Presidents Day? Business as usual for me except I couldn't go to the bank or get any mail.....


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody celebrate Presidents Day? Business as usual for me except I couldn't go to the bank or get any mail.....


Business as usual for me also. And no...couldn't get needed banking business done yesterday so it had to wait until today.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I thought it was business as usual until I went to the bank..


----------



## scioto_alex

Another day of delay before my tax refund comes. Things are tight here and I'm gnawing the bone.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ...and if that's not gonna be bad enough, he's gonna have some s'plainin to do to Big Missy as well.
> While Big Missy might leave with a broken heart, I'm thinkin ole lazy might end up with some broken bones.


Poor ole Lazy he just had surgery not long ago..


----------



## pawcat

Man.... You guys have cabin fever bad!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Poor ole Lazy he just had surgery not long ago..


He's gonna need a few more when momma and Big Missy gets done with him.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> He's gonna need a few more when momma and Big Missy gets done with him.


I’m starting to feel sorry for him


----------



## Snakecharmer

pawcat said:


> Man.... You guys have cabin fever bad!


Nice eye candy at the start....Loved the fish belly explosion at :47


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm I like the way you think, only one problem, *BH has moved in. He has his mail forwarded to the barn. I tried to talk to him and all he says is, mutton, mutton, mutton, mutton.*





Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m starting to feel sorry for him


He's a good size fellar with broad shoulders.
But I'm not sure he's gonna be able to handle what's fixin to come with momma and Big Missy.
Maybe he outta sneak on out to the sheep barn and spend a ewe nights hiding out with his new barn guest BH.


----------



## bruce

I ride one every night.


Saugeye Tom said:


> I had one...a while ago


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> He's a good size fellar with broad shoulders.
> But I'm not sure he's gonna be able to handle what's fixin to come with momma and Big Missy.
> Maybe he outta sneak on out to the sheep barn and spend a ewe nights hiding out with his new barn guest BH.


He’s going to have to pay me rent to stay in his barn


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Another day of delay before my tax refund comes. Things are tight here and I'm gnawing the bone.
> 
> View attachment 294439


Boil them bones, get you some ramen noodles and throw in that broth. A little salt/pepper, onion/garlic powder and let them noodles soak up that broth. If'n ya got a few of them frozen green beans ya froze out of the garden, throw a few of them off into the mix and you're gonna think you're tax refund ship just come in.
Just alittle free Ramen noodle recipe for ya fresh outta me and Bubba's jailhouse Ramen noodle recipe cookbook.


----------



## pawcat

mmmm.. Bird nest soup!


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Poor ole Lazy he just had surgery not long ago..


You guys oughta feel bad, picking on a gimp an all.....
I been winged.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> He’s going to have to pay me rent to stay in his barn


I'm thinking bout shipping the Deere to BH's place.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Another day of delay before my tax refund comes. Things are tight here and I'm gnawing the bone.
> 
> View attachment 294439


Alex - are you seriously outta food?


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Another day of delay before my tax refund comes. Things are tight here and I'm gnawing the bone.
> 
> View attachment 294439


Alex, I know you don't like churches per se, but many have food pantries. Call around and I'm sure you can find one that will give you a free bag of groceries or two. If you were in Cleveland I could give you the names of a couple churches.

Look here too..
https://www.foodpantries.org/


----------



## hardwaterfan

fastwater said:


> Oh you're the guy!!!
> That wasn't Lil Missy you was talkin to.
> You misunderstood her. That was Lil Missy's lil sister...Big Missy.
> View attachment 294401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she seen you down at the Walmart tryin to pick up chicks and she's home packin her extra pair of silks.
> I think she's in love!!!
> She's a good tractor mechanic like Lil Missy too...and you're in for a real special treat this summer when you're sittin on your front porch watchin her workin in the garden and all that is stuffed in one of them thongy things.


What has been seen...can not be unseen...


----------



## scioto_alex

We're not completely out of food but we're low on just about anything. I have a grocery about 1/2 mile walk from here so I can make small trips to get just what I need for the day. I save a lot by knowing how to cook.

One time my step-daughter looked in the refrigerator and said "There's no food in here, only ingredients."

But it doesn't look likely that I'll be able to cough up $385 for the water bill today so we're facing a shutoff. I'll be using rain barrel water to flush the toilet (done that before).

My sister owes me $8,500 and a former business partner owes me about $10,000 and good luck getting either of them to pay up. Meanwhile, part-time clerk jobs paying $10/hr don't pay the bills much.


----------



## 1basshunter

hardwaterfan said:


> What has been seen...can not be unseen...


Hay what up your Sober


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> We're not completely out of food but we're low on just about anything. I have a grocery about 1/2 mile walk from here so I can make small trips to get just what I need for the day. I save a lot by knowing how to cook.
> 
> One time my step-daughter looked in the refrigerator and said "There's no food in here, only ingredients."
> 
> But it doesn't look likely that I'll be able to cough up $385 for the water bill today so we're facing a shutoff. I'll be using rain barrel water to flush the toilet (done that before).
> 
> My sister owes me $8,500 and a former business partner owes me about $10,000 and good luck getting either of them to pay up. Meanwhile, part-time clerk jobs paying $10/hr don't pay the bills much.


Alex, their is a lot of places out there that can help you out with your bills till you can get back on your feet if you need the numbers my wife’s Daughter is a social worker I am more than positive she will give me numbers for you to call just let me know


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> He’s going to have to pay me rent to stay in his barn


man do I like your thinking.

alex I don't know where you live but here in muncie Indiana we have a trustees office funded by either the county or city that helps pay for everything. when I was waiting to get an answer on my disability they paid all our utility bills and part of the house payment. plus we got food stamps to help buy our food. the place I worked went bankrupt shortly after my doctor took me off work and I lost my sick pay. we was in bad shape after we used up our savings. after 18 months of waiting ss lost all my records and I had to start all over again. took me 4 1/2 yrs to finally get my ss started. had to go in front of a judge who took less than 5 minutes to award me my ss. dam shame it took so long.
sherman


----------



## ress

Alex, I want to tell you how to go out and find help with your situation but I think you know how to.


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm job-hunting on line, plenty of possibilities but no real hits.

I hate the saying "Second place is the first loser" but in job hunting it's true. There is no silver medal. I never know who I'm competing against or what their qualifications are compared to mine. I just send out applications and very rarely if ever hear back.


----------



## hardwaterfan

1basshunter said:


> Hay what up your Sober


LMAO...

yeah...I'm not allowed to drink until 5:30pm...and.. being 146 pounds soaking wet...and...having a taste for that, smokey, smooth, delicious whisky....is why I have to apologize for what Mr. Hyde does the night before....

T MINUS 5 HOURS 51 MINUTES 36 SECONDS


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> We're not completely out of food but we're low on just about anything. I have a grocery about 1/2 mile walk from here so I can make small trips to get just what I need for the day. I save a lot by knowing how to cook.
> 
> One time my step-daughter looked in the refrigerator and said "There's no food in here, only ingredients."
> 
> But it doesn't look likely that I'll be able to cough up $385 for the water bill today so we're facing a shutoff. I'll be using rain barrel water to flush the toilet (done that before).
> 
> My sister owes me $8,500 and a former business partner owes me about $10,000 and good luck getting either of them to pay up. Meanwhile, part-time clerk jobs paying $10/hr don't pay the bills much.


time to stop smoking and no internet...cut the luxuries!! If i can help in some way pm me


----------



## hardwaterfan

I'll pretty much drink anything, but they don't carry Windsor Canadian down here, so being as frugal as I can I bought some of this. This stuff is truly horrendous. Worst whisky I ever tasted. I have to choke 2 more bottles of this down because I can't bring it back. It's like they tried cover up the bad taste with weird flavors...ohhh...it's bad. It's just like when someone takes a huge stinky dump and then douses the bathroom with Apple pie scented air freshener....so it smells like S and Apple pie...
View attachment 294569


----------



## 1basshunter

That Explains why Mr. Hyde is so mad drinking the cheap **** LOL


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Hwf or anyone else try meyers spiced rum? Its terrible ! One bottle lasted me 2 yrs. Alex i was out of work for 15 months in 08 -09. The internet was a great tool to connect to job sources. Smoking tho is a waste of money. Though some of the seminars i went to said although it's a waste it's a tool to keep your sanity. All kind of angels to approach difficult times.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

ress said:


> Hwf or anyone else try meyers spiced rum? Its terrible ! One bottle lasted me 2 yrs. Alex i was out of work for 15 months in 08 -09. The internet was a great tool to connect to job sources. Smoking tho is a waste of money. Though some of the seminars i went to said although it's a waste it's a tool to keep your sanity. All kind of angels to approach difficult times.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


No my friend, I havent. A few winters ago work got extremely slow so I sat for 6 weeks. I tried every single variety of rum that Captain Morgan makes. Discovered I prefer dark rum, especially black. Their flavored rums are pretty tasty, I especially liked "cannon blast".


----------



## hardwaterfan

Hora de ir a dar un paseo con mi amigo...


----------



## scioto_alex

I don't spend money on smoke. 

Linda's son Lin tells me to my face that he can't afford to chip in to the household finances but he can buy his packs of cigs, and 12s of Budweiser every day just fine. Linda's other son Jamie will learn something tomorrow when he goes to run his daily load of laundry for free and the washer doesn't fill. 

I'm going to wash my hair tonight, while I can still use the shower. After that I'll have to clean commando style. Can anyone loan me a dog with a large wet tongue? (You provide the dog food)


----------



## hardwaterfan

Man that Canadian LTD is TERRIBLE...you ever see a cat wretching up a hairball? Every swig is like that..ughhh..gotta be strong....fight through it....

What makes it so horrible is that they obviously added sweeteners and some weird artificial, strong flavoring, but it just makes it even worse..


----------



## scioto_alex

hardwaterfan said:


> Hora de ir a dar un paseo con mi amigo...


¿Tienes solo un amigo?


----------



## pawcat

hardwaterfan said:


> No my friend, I havent. A few winters ago work got extremely slow so I sat for 6 weeks. I tried every single variety of rum that Captain Morgan makes. Discovered I prefer dark rum, especially black.


I prefer Bourbon but I have found that when I sip to much my balance isa lil off...lol


----------



## hardwaterfan

scioto_alex said:


> I don't spend money on smoke.
> 
> Linda's son Lin tells me to my face that he can't afford to chip in to the household finances but he can buy his packs of cigs, and 12s of Budweiser every day just fine. Linda's other son Jamie will learn something tomorrow when he goes to run his daily load of laundry for free and the washer doesn't fill.
> 
> I'm going to wash my hair tonight, while I can still use the shower. After that I'll have to clean commando style. Can anyone loan me a dog with a large wet tongue? (You provide the dog food)


Man brother I hope things turn around for you.


----------



## hardwaterfan

scioto_alex said:


> ¿Tienes solo un amigo?


Is that how that translates? LMAO....maybe that's true...but I have all of you guys, don't i. I'm really fascinated by being a minority here. Last night at a pizza shop I said very loudly in Spanish, once I opened my pizza box, thank you very much, it's huge! in Spanish. The employees seemed to like it. At 47 y. o. It's a cool new thing for me to try to learn Spanish...keep the mind dusted off...


----------



## 1basshunter

Alex, l have a lot of Contacts in the building trades I don’t know if you’re interested in doing that type of work but the pay is good let me know if you’re interested


----------



## Lazy 8

Alex, there's a lot of friends on here offering some good help and advice. I honestly hope things work out for you. Please let me know if I can help. I'll move you and Linda to the top of my prayer list.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Alex, there's a lot of friends on here offering some good help and advice. I honestly hope things work out for you. Please let me know if I can help. I'll move you and Linda to the top of my prayer list.


So now I’ve been moved down on your prayer list!!!! you’re rent is going up


----------



## pawcat

Where do you live Alex?


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## scioto_alex

My life experience has made me develop a split personality.

Part of me is a happy-go-lucky hippie, help your brothers and sisters and nature and all that. Peace, love, butterflies.

My other half is a bitter loner. I wasn't born that way but that was hammered into me. Enough of that.

So I make my way though life. Most of it is good and the rest is frustration. I suppose that's true for many of us here.


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 294673


----------



## hardwaterfan

scioto_alex said:


> My life experience has made me develop a split personality.
> 
> Part of me is a happy-go-lucky hippie, help your brothers and sisters and nature and all that. Peace, love, butterflies.
> 
> My other half is a bitter loner. I wasn't born that way but that was hammered into me. Enough of that.
> 
> So I make my way though life. Most of it is good and the rest is frustration. I suppose that's true for many of us here.


It's absolutely true....the only time you have any innocence is when you're a child....life beats you up and hardens you...if you can face it, make it through it, enjoy it when you can, then you can call yourself an adult. Everyone has hard times...sometimes hard times can last for years...there was a time when I lost everything, not material things, but everything else...i lost my very identity... but an adult presses on.


----------



## scioto_alex

One thing I've learned about shopping for food is, pay close attention to what food you throw away for whatever reason. Don't buy too much of that again. 

My mom was bad that way. We had a second refrigerator in the basement for extra food. In winter conditions (like now) the garage becomes a refrigerator. I still do that now.


----------



## ress

Oh yeah! I have the biggest fridge in the neighbor hood 22x26x9'.


----------



## pawcat

ress said:


> Oh yeah! I have the biggest fridge in the neighbor hood 22x26x9'.


Dang thats 5148 cubic ft.?


----------



## ress

2.5 cars fit in it....lol


----------



## pawcat

What the heck do you use it for if ya don't mind me asking?
How many deer will it hold?
Are you a butcher?
Are you in the mafia? lol


----------



## Burkcarp1

Where’s everyone at?? Lazys barn?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Where’s everyone at?? Lazys barn?


Just got home from work. Long day...


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Where’s everyone at?? Lazys barn?


Technically lazy owes me rent on it so it is my barn right now


----------



## scioto_alex

You guys can have your sheep. When the fillies are flagging and winking and standing sawhorse ... when an eel stripe is a navigation aid ... if any of you know what any of that means then you'll understand why I'm offline sometimes.


----------



## Burkcarp1

My bad ,so you got a party at your barn tonight?


----------



## 1basshunter

I


Burkcarp1 said:


> My bad ,so you got a party at your barn tonight?


 thinking he is offline right now


----------



## 1basshunter

Saw this yesterday and Thought it was funny


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Technically lazy owes me rent on it so it is my barn right now


Has he moved in with you yet?
If he's MIA you may outta check on him. Momma and Big Missy coulda put something on him Ajax can't take off.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 294699
> Saw this yesterday and Thought it was funny


Is that your mailbox at Lazys barn?


----------



## sherman51

hardwaterfan said:


> It's absolutely true....the only time you have any innocence is when you're a child....life beats you up and hardens you...if you can face it, make it through it, enjoy it when you can, then you can call yourself an adult. Everyone has hard times...sometimes hard times can last for years...there was a time when I lost everything, not material things, but everything else...i lost my very identity... but an adult presses on.


and if you make it you get old like me and become a child again. but the innocence is gone forever.



Burkcarp1 said:


> My bad ,so you got a party at your barn tonight?


bh has a party every night since he moved in with lazy's sheep, LOL baaaaa baaaaa.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Technically lazy owes me rent on it so it is my barn right now





Burkcarp1 said:


> Is that your mailbox at Lazys barn?


Most likely after the girls got done with Lazy it's his mailbox at 'now' BH's barn.


----------



## Lazy 8

Back when I was renting stalls out by-the-hour, ol BH stopped by and by the time he wanted to, "check out" he ended up endorsing his last paycheck over to me an the girls.
psst....how do I get rid of him? He's in a mutton stupor. He keeps chanting, so many ewes, so little time. He transferred the title of his boat over to me an the girls.


----------



## scioto_alex

Ewe can't always get what ewe want.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Ewe can't always get what ewe want.


BUT IF EWE TRY SOME TIME..EWE GET WHAT EWE NEED


----------



## Snakecharmer

Ewe guys are messed up...…..Go see a shrink...…...


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Is that your mailbox at Lazys barn?


My barn now


----------



## fastwater




----------



## hardwaterfan

fastwater said:


>


Dayum....I thought I was F'ed up....good Lord...


----------



## pawcat

fastwater said:


>


And if ya noticed the video after that one was one of fastwater and his wife...enjoy.


----------



## fastwater

pawcat said:


> And if ya noticed the video after that one was one of fastwater and his wife...enjoy.


That there was my girlfriend( wife's cousin) pawcat.
Had to take wife on the next trip.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That there was my girlfriend( wife's cousin) pawcat.
> Had to take wife on the next trip.


If that ol girl could clean and cook those cats, she'd be a keeper.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> My barn now


BH, ewe been into my seeds...ain't cha.


----------



## pawcat

whisker biscuits....yum yum


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hardwater, I hope you stayed away from Jupiter Florida on your trip. Don't need to see your name in print....I don't think the story had a happy ending for Kraft.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> BH, ewe been into my seeds...ain't cha.


With the holiday last week The mail must’ve been slow otherwise you would know that my attorney Tom I have filed to take all assets you have for the rent of the barn or should I say lack of rent


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> With the holiday last week The mail must’ve been slow otherwise you would know that my attorney Tom I have filed to take all assets you have for the rent of the barn or should I say lack of rent


Hmmm....with the mail back up and runnin, I wonder if ST will finally get that check uncle Sherm sent him fer them lottery tickets?
The interest alone on that bill has'ta be up around $4-5 hundo by now.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hmmm....with the mail back up and runnin, I wonder if ST will finally get that check uncle Sherm sent him fer them lottery tickets?
> The interest alone on that bill has'ta be up around $4-5 hundo by now.


That will be his loss and tom’s gain


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> That will be his loss and tom’s gain


If'n ST collects from uncle Sherm and the $1,000,000 from your new case against lazy, plus the $ he made from auctionin off that half seat, he's gonna have enough $ to pay off that $100,000 new boat he bought with all them bells and whistle's.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> If'n ST collects from uncle Sherm and the $1,000,000 from your new case against lazy, plus the $ he made from auctionin off that half seat, he's gonna have enough $ to pay off that $100,000 new boat he bought with all them bells and whistle's.


Tom does have a great job!!!!


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Tom does have a great job!!!!


Yes sir...but he works hard for the $.
I remember back in the day when he come down and busted me outta the hoosecow. He had to go out drinkin and carousin with all them judges tryin to convince them to turn me loose. Next day when he came to get me out, he looked like a million miles of bad road from all that partyin. Thought we was gonna have to make a quick stop at the ER when we left the big pile of rocks.


----------



## scioto_alex

Oh man don't get the judges drunk. I can tell you from bad experience that some of them go commando under those robes. Get a few too many drinks in them and their minds can wander. They start daydreaming about a hung jury. Then you're looking at hard time, and you'll learn the real meaning of 30 days in the hole. And don't, DO NOT say something like "Are you going to give me the slammer?"

You just don't want that. There are good reasons for Justice wearing a blindfold.

When one of them leans against you and says something like "If I make a motion, <hic> will you come before the bar?" or "You know, a gavel has some great uses if you hold the other end" you'd best quietly pay your tab and get out of there.


----------



## ress

Lordy !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes sir...but he works hard for the $.
> I remember back in the day when he come down and busted me outta the hoosecow. He had to go out drinkin and carousin with all them judges tryin to convince them to turn me loose. Next day when he came to get me out, he looked like a million miles of bad road from all that partyin. Thought we was gonna have to make a quick stop at the ER when we left the big pile of rocks.


Sometimes it's a hard job....somebody gots ta do it


----------



## hardwaterfan

Snakecharmer said:


> Hardwater, I hope you stayed away from Jupiter Florida on your trip. Don't need to see your name in print....I don't think the story had a happy ending for Kraft.


It's ironic that you say that. Last night I had my first experience with a prostitute. Maybe not a prostitute, but a hustler. A very cute, warm, friendly 21 yo woman. Gregarious. Super cute, dark skin. Both of us had been drinking. Lots of touching and ended up hugging and telling each other I love you...it was wild. This is all outside. Her boyfriend was around...she wanted to take me to a club...I said I'm almost 50, my next stop is my bed. She offered anything I wanted for the money. I said good luck to you and your boyfriend. As I finished my drink I wadded up $3 and wanted to give it to her and tell her to be careful. But then I didn't see her, so I gave it to my waiter.

I also met a homeless kid, Koran from DC. 24. Smart, kind....out of his league. Breaks my heart to see what I consider to be children living life the hard way.


----------



## Lazy 8

Gentlemen, I have some bad news for all of you involved with this case against me. I have secured the, *DREAM* *TEAM*.
They will prove that BH's love for mutton and seeds have made him delirious with dreams of grandeur.


----------



## hardwaterfan

Snakecharmer said:


> Hardwater, I hope you stayed away from Jupiter Florida on your trip. Don't need to see your name in print....I don't think the story had a happy ending for Kraft.


It's ironic that you say that. Last night I had my first experience with a prostitute. Maybe not a prostitute, but a hustler. A very cute, warm, friendly 21 yo woman. Gregarious. Super cute, dark skin. Both of us had been drinking. Lots of touching and ended up hugging and telling each other I love you...it was wild. This is all outside. Her boyfriend was around...she wanted to take me to a club...I said I'm almost 50, my next stop is my bed. She offered anything I wanted for the money. I said good luck to you and your boyfriend. As I finished my drink I wadded up $3 and wanted to give it to her and tell her to be careful. But then I didn't see her, so I gave it to my waiter.

I also met a homeless kid, Koran from DC. 24. Smart, kind....out of his league. Breaks my heart to see what I consider to be children living life the hard way.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Ewe guys are messed up...…..Go see a shrink...…...


if one of these guys ever seen a shrink then that shrink would need to see a shrink. old McDonald had a farm with shrinks everywhere.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Gentlemen, I have some bad news for all of you involved with this case against me. I have secured the, *DREAM* *TEAM*.
> They will prove that BH's love for mutton and seeds have made him delirious with dreams of grandeur.


Shhh... Don’t give them anymore information than you have to.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Shhh... Don’t give them anymore information than you have to.


Hmmm...I'm thinkin I'm smellin some skunks in this here pile of derailed derelicts.


----------



## Snakecharmer

hardwaterfan said:


> It's ironic that you say that. Last night I had my first experience with a prostitute. Maybe not a prostitute, but a hustler. A very cute, warm, friendly 21 yo woman. Gregarious. Super cute, dark skin. Both of us had been drinking. Lots of touching and ended up hugging and telling each other I love you...it was wild. This is all outside. Her boyfriend was around...she wanted to take me to a club...I said I'm almost 50, my next stop is my bed. She offered anything I wanted for the money. I said good luck to you and your boyfriend. As I finished my drink I wadded up $3 and wanted to give it to her and tell her to be careful. But then I didn't see her, so I gave it to my waiter.
> 
> I also met a homeless kid, Koran from DC. 24. Smart, kind....out of his league. Breaks my heart to see what I consider to be children living life the hard way.


 Probably wasn't her boy friend but her pimp. Be careful my friend.


----------



## fastwater

hardwaterfan said:


> It's ironic that you say that. Last night I had my first experience with a prostitute. Maybe not a prostitute, but a hustler. A very cute, warm, friendly 21 yo woman. Gregarious. Super cute, dark skin. Both of us had been drinking. Lots of touching and ended up hugging and telling each other I love you...it was wild. This is all outside. Her boyfriend was around...she wanted to take me to a club...I said I'm almost 50, my next stop is my bed. She offered anything I wanted for the money. I said good luck to you and your boyfriend. As I finished my drink I wadded up $3 and wanted to give it to her and tell her to be careful. But then I didn't see her, so I gave it to my waiter.
> 
> I also met a homeless kid, Koran from DC. 24. Smart, kind....out of his league. Breaks my heart to see what I consider to be children living life the hard way.


Glad you gave that tip to your server.
Most likely miss hustler(and her pimp daddy boyfriend) made more $ that night then that server makes in a month. Not uncommon for hooker to call her pimp 'her boyfriend' or 'her daddy' when out on the street.
FWIW...Careful down there bein a playa...might get played and bring back one of them many souvenir's out there that you'll not cherish but get the prilivege of keepin the rest of your life.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I need help identifying some tool parts. I believe they are machinist tools as I think my late uncle was a tool and die maker. Unfortunately looks like I'll have to wait until Monday as the photo upload from pc is on the fritz...


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I need help identifying some tool parts. I believe they are machinist tools as I think my late uncle was a tool and die maker. Unfortunately looks like I'll have to wait until Monday as the photo upload from pc is on the fritz...


Yup...haven't been able to post pics since last night.
What do they look like?
If ya have a way to send pics to ST, he'll tell ya exactly what they are.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Speaking of "On the Fritz" , anybody have any other phrases from the past that are now relegated to a dusty shelve in the basement of our minds?

For you youngin's, "On the Fritz" means no longer working usually referred to TV's in my household growing up...

I had an Aunt to used to say she had to "tap a kidney" when she needed to use the bathroom.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Yup...haven't been able to post pics since last night.
> What do they look like?


Two of them look like something to measure the width of an item, maybe a caliper? There are some shiny steel blocks , maybe a shim or something. I think some of the other piece are some type of cutting blades..


----------



## pawcat

My grandmother use to say over yonder all the time..


----------



## fastwater

Just guess's:
Measuring devices...Could be inside/outside micrometers/calipers.
Shiny blocks...could be gauge blocks similar to 'go-no go' gauges.
Cutting blades...hard tellin without seein them...just so many different types of cutters used for machining. But you can bet ST will know them if'n he sees them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Text me the pics..937 266 4521


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Text me the pics..937 266 4521


----------



## scioto_alex

> anybody have any other phrases from the past that are now relegated to a dusty shelve in the basement of our minds?


On the shelf here, I have a 1963 _Dictionary of American Slang
_
frogskin : $1 bill
how-come-ye-so: drunk
cut a rusty: to show joy
buzzer: a policeman's badge
burn with a low blue flame: to be in the most extreme stage of intoxication
jigamaree: any new gadget
whip the cat: to work as an itinerant shoemaker
soap: money used for bribery
woozle water: whiskey
long underwear: jazz music played in a sweet, popular or corny way
sofa lizard: a male student who stays home instead of spending money
vinegar blink: cheap or inferior white wine
joepot: coffee pot
locust: a policeman's club
rib-stickers: beans
tinkle: a phone call
two-stepper: a chicken
yesca: marijuana, as taken by addicts
headbeater: a policeman
college: a jail
bull's wool: stolen clothes
folding green: money
jungle: a hobo camp
hog-caller: a loudspeaker
walk someone Spanish: to force someone to leave
zig-zig: sexual intercourse
pumpkin: an important person


----------



## hardwaterfan

Snakecharmer said:


> Probably wasn't her boy friend but her pimp. Be careful my friend.


Yes, I know it could have gone badly in several different ways. She was so genuinely warm though...we talked several times, they were sitting next to me drinking outside. The drinks are humongous but so is the price. I ordered a medium raspberry mojito, the glass held more than a soup bowl....plus they give you a "free" shot of tequila...something like $35..cant remember exactly...my waiter was a really nice guy...he asked me if I wanted to open a tab...I thought to myself you have to be kidding me...i dont want to die tonight...but I digress..

In the end i had enough sense to go the safe route. it was a wild experience.


----------



## hardwaterfan

fastwater said:


> Glad you gave that tip to your server.
> Most likely miss hustler(and her pimp daddy boyfriend) made more $ that night then that server makes in a month. Not uncommon for hooker to call her pimp 'her boyfriend' or 'her daddy' when out on the street.
> FWIW...Careful down there bein a playa...might get played and bring back one of them many souvenir's out there that you'll not cherish but get the prilivege of keepin the rest of your life.


Thank you man...I know I walk a thin line sometimes.


----------



## hardwaterfan

pawcat said:


> My grandmother use to say over yonder all the time..


I remember as a child an old woman couldn't figure out how to open a car door from the inside...she got frustrated and called it "newfangled".


----------



## pawcat

give me a buzz; give me a phone call.
zig zag; rollin papers
lol


----------



## scioto_alex

There was a bunch of new slang in the hippie days, like "the fuzz" being the police. Now it's acronyms like OMG which sounds silly when spoken.

Zappa had his daughter (Moon Unit) on a cut titled _Valley Girl_ which caught a bunch of speech habits from the days before smart phones, when the kids actually spoke instead of texting.

Edited to add, that cover art is a Droodle showing "a ship arriving too late to save a drowning witch" which is the title of that album.


----------



## hardwaterfan

How about "let's boogie!"

Followed in time by "let's get busy!"


----------



## ress

Far Out Man Out Of Sight Right On Yo Momma


----------



## pawcat

what's up?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Gripping....(eating)


----------



## fastwater

Hit that *roach, *got the *munchies, *ate*, *then had to lay down and catch me some *ZZZ's.*


----------



## pawcat

ok man, thats cool bro, ur rad dude.
damn cabin fever,,,,,.


----------



## hardwaterfan

Derail time....another brick in the wall part 1. The most intense slow music I have ever heard....ever....Google it. Crushingly intense....it will take over your soul....


----------



## pawcat

This will wake u up.


----------



## hardwaterfan

Sometimes...when you play it safe for 14 years....and then you get gutted like a 13" perch....and it takes you years to grow back...you'll see why it's ok to take risks....I love you guys and I know you want to protect me..I love you guys....but you have to live...I fear nothing...I fear no one....what's the point....go and take risks...go...take chances...live...I have no wife, no kids...I have nothing to lose. ..I'm gonna go out and enjoy my life....the crazier the better...I know I'm not really of the same mindset as most of you, but I respect you, and I ask the same in return. You don't have to like me.


----------



## pawcat

hardwaterfan said:


> Sometimes...when you play it safe for 14 years....and then you get gutted like a 13" perch....and it takes you years to grow back...you'll see why it's ok to take risks....I love you guys and I know you want to protect me..I love you guys....but you have to live...I fear nothing...I fear no one....what's the point....go and take risks...go...take chances...live...I have no wife, no kids...I have nothing to lose. ..I'm gonna go out and enjoy my life....the crazier the better...I know I'm not really of the same mindset as most of you, but I respect you, and I ask the same in return. You don't have to like me.


u need a bottle of Crown...ur rad man, ur cool bro, do u need some zig zags?


----------



## hardwaterfan

Th


pawcat said:


> u need a bottle of Crown...ur rad man, ur cool bro, do u need some zig zags?


thank you my friend. ...if you were right here, right now ,I'd probably partake. ..I haven't smoked the 420 in 20 years....if it was legal here I wouldn't smoke it unless a friend encouraged me....I


----------



## hardwaterfan

I abcde....what letter comes next....add ing...to it..and then the word hate....that's how I feel about winter anymore....


----------



## ezbite

i havent been able to post photos... and i got some guilty timboooo ones


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Text me the pics..937 266 4521


Hey Papaw, we heard you the first time.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hit that *roach, *got the *munchies, *ate*, *then had to lay down and catch me some *ZZZ's.*


Ewe's still got some seeds from batch #1.
Farm out
Get Bent
Groovy 
Peace, love, dope

You're all a bunch of whippersnappers.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Shhh... Don’t give them anymore information than you have to.


As Barney Phife would say, tick-a-lock.


----------



## Lazy 8

Anybody wanna do a little trolling?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody wanna do a little trolling?


When ST wins his latest upcoming lawsuit he will buy one of these.


----------



## pawcat

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody wanna do a little trolling?


Dang Lazy...and I thought you were just an old hillbilly with a wooden jon boat.


----------



## scioto_alex

from the 1963 book:

*groovy* - _adj_. *1*. In a state of mind or mood conducive to playing music, esp. swing music, well _Orig, c1935, swing use, by musicians and devotees. Some resurrected cool and far out use since c1955._ *2*. Appreciative of good swing music; hep to swing music, fads and fashions; hep. 1944: A boy or girl who is really "groovy" is "skate wacky" or a "skate bug." *3.* Excellent, satisfying; in keeping with one's desires or a situation.


----------



## fastwater

pawcat said:


> Dang Lazy...and I thought you were just an old hillbilly with a wooden jon boat.


Yea...ole lazy has a lot of people fooled that way.
Truth be told, the only reason lazy don't have more $ is cause he don't have more pockets.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I heard that he’s using 3 different banks and looking for a 4th..


----------



## sherman51

hardwaterfan said:


> Sometimes...when you play it safe for 14 years....and then you get gutted like a 13" perch....and it takes you years to grow back...you'll see why it's ok to take risks....I love you guys and I know you want to protect me..I love you guys....but you have to live...I fear nothing...I fear no one....what's the point....go and take risks...go...take chances...live...I have no wife, no kids...I have nothing to lose. ..I'm gonna go out and enjoy my life....the crazier the better...I know I'm not really of the same mindset as most of you, but I respect you, and I ask the same in return. You don't have to like me.


your in the right place. nobody here likes you so there. just kiddin!

as long as your not hurting anyone then do as you want. as long as your happy and don't break any real laws its not our place to judge you.



hardwaterfan said:


> I abcde....what letter comes next....add ing...to it..and then the word hate....that's how I feel about winter anymore....


yrs ago I loved winter. the sooner we had ice the sooner I could fish. I took the kids and played in the snow. but now the kids is grown and I don't play in the snow. my ice fishing friends are dead and I just don't have any desire to go out in the cold. it seems every yr I hate winter just a bit more. come on warm weather!
sherman


----------



## sherman51

pawcat said:


> Dang Lazy...and I thought you were just an old hillbilly with a wooden jon boat.


lazy likes to lurk in the shadows. he has the best of everything. all his mattresses got full of money yrs ago. now ne spends it on toys like his boat. but he keeps his wealth on the down low to keep the bums away. only his closest friends get to share his toys.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody wanna do a little trolling?


I just watched the video. now I gotta have one for erie, LOL.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

you know I gotta have this one.
sherman


----------



## ress

hardwaterfan said:


> Sometimes...when you play it safe for 14 years....and then you get gutted like a 13" perch....and it takes you years to grow back...you'll see why it's ok to take risks....I love you guys and I know you want to protect me..I love you guys....but you have to live...I fear nothing...I fear no one....what's the point....go and take risks...go...take chances...live...I have no wife, no kids...I have nothing to lose. ..I'm gonna go out and enjoy my life....the crazier the better...I know I'm not really of the same mindset as most of you, but I respect you, and I ask the same in return. You don't have to like me.


IMO---- Don't be so negative HWF and life will take you in a different direction. Only when YOU decide you want a better outlook will it change.. And never forget who you'll hurt by some of those actions. Sometimes people forget that they have Mom's and Dad's and others who really care about your well being...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> When ST wins his latest upcoming lawsuit he will buy one of these.


ST...MIGHT....make enough $$$ to buy a seat on my shiny new speedboat. If'ins he's lucky. But then again, I might just give it to FOSR.


----------



## scioto_alex

Tax-deductible!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> ST...MIGHT....make enough $$$ to buy a seat on my shiny new speedboat. If'ins he's lucky. But then again, I might just give it to FOSR.


Hmmm...you got one of them million $ shiny new speedboats?
Are ya listenin BH??? Assets equals $'s
And why you gonna give that seat to FOSR instead of ST?


----------



## Burkcarp1

St already had one and raffled it off. Might as well give it to someone that will use it.


----------



## fastwater

Wind is kickin here. Very heavy gusts with sustained wind.
Got up this morning with several trees down. 
Snapped the metal 30' flag pole in half that's been out there for 17 yrs.


----------



## ress

Dang..I'am watching our trees bend farther than I've ever seen.


----------



## fastwater

Pity those out on the road driving big rigs today. These winds will make your trailer change lanes in a heartbeat.


----------



## ress

They need a load of at least 20k today or their sitting til it dies down.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...you got one of them million $ shiny new speedboats?
> Are ya listenin BH??? Assets equals $'s
> And why you gonna give that seat to FOSR instead of ST?


The reason he has so much money is because he will not pay his rentThat’s why Tom is going after him for me when Tom is done with him he will not have a speed boat hell he won’t have a pot to piss in


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> The reason he has so much money is because he will not pay his rentThat’s why Tom is going after him for me when Tom is done with him he will not have a speed boat hell he won’t have a pot to piss in


Or a winder to throw it out of


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> ST...MIGHT....make enough $$$ to buy a seat on my shiny new speedboat. If'ins he's lucky. But then again, I might just give it to FOSR.


The boat has been retained for taxes owed.....in my garage for safe keeping


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Pics coming soon


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> The reason he has so much money is because he will not pay his rentThat’s why Tom is going after him for me when Tom is done with him he will not have a speed boat hell he won’t have a pot to piss in





Saugeye Tom said:


> Or a winder to throw it out of





Saugeye Tom said:


> The boat has been retained for taxes owed.....in my garage for safe keeping





Saugeye Tom said:


> Pics coming soon


Shoooeeee...sure sounds like the Indians are gatherin and plannin a monumental attack to get some payback. 
Sure wouldn't want to be in ole Lazy's shoes when the arrows start flyin.


----------



## hardwaterfan

sherman51 said:


> your in the right place. nobody here likes you so there. just kiddin!
> 
> as long as your not hurting anyone then do as you want. as long as your happy and don't break any real laws its not our place to judge you.
> 
> 
> 
> yrs ago I loved winter. the sooner we had ice the sooner I could fish. I took the kids and played in the snow. but now the kids is grown and I don't play in the snow. my ice fishing friends are dead and I just don't have any desire to go out in the cold. it seems every yr I hate winter just a bit more. come on warm weather!
> sherman


Nah, I would never hurt anyone or wish anything bad on them. We're all just squirrels trying to get our nut. 

I totally agree with you...I used to crave...crave winter...I couldn't wait to go ice fishing...i died inside without ice...now the cold just hurts...i dont know if its a normal part of getting old or what...poor blood circulation?


----------



## hardwaterfan

ress said:


> IMO---- Don't be so negative HWF and life will take you in a different direction. Only when YOU decide you want a better outlook will it change.. And never forget who you'll hurt by some of those actions. Sometimes people forget that they have Mom's and Dad's and others who really care about your well being...


Well said. Point taken.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> The reason he has so much money is because he will not pay his rentThat’s why Tom is going after him for me when Tom is done with him he will not have a speed boat hell he won’t have a pot to piss in


just remember who owns those sheep you been visiting each night. if he charges the going rate you might come out in the hole, LOL. st will be the only one who makes out on this lawsuit.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

You're all on crack or something? 
FOSR's the only sane one of you. Eh FOSR?
My ewes would NEVER turn on a Hillbilly. 
But...they'd turn on y'all.
ST...your garage ain't big enough for my new fangled speed/trolling boat. 
Crack kills! You all just need to say no to crack! And don't nobody post a pic of a guy showing his crack! Just say no!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> You're all on crack or something?
> FOSR's the only sane one of you. Eh FOSR?
> My ewes would NEVER turn on a Hillbilly.
> But...they'd turn on y'all.
> ST...your garage ain't big enough for my new fangled speed/trolling boat.
> Crack kills! You all just need to say no to crack! And don't nobody post a pic of a guy showing his crack! Just say no!


I know it's hard to face and all lazy but you really have to accept that BH done swooped in and laid somethin on them ewes that rocked their world. Somethin that you or uncle Sherm when he just visited( instead of goin to Fla)was'nt able to do.
Now you gotta pony up and accept them hard facts.
Either that or your gonna end up down there in Miami drinkin that rot gut whiskey and chasin them Latino lot lizards around with HWF.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I know it's hard to face and all lazy but you really have to accept that BH done swooped in and laid somethin on them ewes that rocked their world. Somethin that you or uncle Sherm when he just visited( instead of goin to Fla)was'nt able to do.
> Now you gotta pony up and accept them hard facts.
> Either that or your gonna end up down there in Miami drinkin that rot gut whiskey and chasin them Latino lot lizards around with HWF.[/QUOT by the time Tom is done with him he will not be able to afford Even cheap rotgut whiskey let alone be able to go to Florida he will be lucky if he is able to have the gas money for work


----------



## 1basshunter

Newsflash, lazy has just Retain Rees As his attorney drama drama drama he will loseTom will Chew him up like a dog toy


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> I know it's hard to face and all lazy but you really have to accept that BH done swooped in and laid somethin on them ewes that rocked their world. Somethin that you or uncle Sherm when he just visited( instead of goin to Fla)was'nt able to do.
> Now you gotta pony up and accept them hard facts.
> Either that or your gonna end up down there in Miami drinkin that rot gut whiskey and chasin them Latino lot lizards around with HWF.


And living on ramen noodles...


----------



## Lazy 8

I'd like to leave this with the lot of you...except Uncle Shermie and Ress...
Chew on this awhile...


----------



## Meerkat

Dare I venture here?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Meerkat said:


> Dare I venture here?
> View attachment 294731


Sure, bring it on. Maybe you can help me with these guys


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Newsflash, lazy has just Retain Rees As his attorney drama drama drama he will loseTom will Chew him up like a dog toy


HWD, please start looking for a room for three down there. 
Lazy and ress will be down shortly.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Newsflash, lazy has just Retain Rees As his attorney drama drama drama he will loseTom will Chew him up like a dog toy


Hope he squeaks some


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## pawcat

http://www.betsylove.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Derailed.jpg


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> ST...MIGHT....make enough $$$ to buy a seat on my shiny new speedboat. If'ins he's lucky. But then again, I might just give it to FOSR.


Here she is if it posts. Ur boat is fine lazy still wont load.....


----------



## ress

Better watch it.....I learned a lot from watching Columbo


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Better watch it.....I learned a lot from watching Columbo


Big deal  he’s a Detective not an attorney that just shows us how smart lazy was to hire you


----------



## scioto_alex

Supposedly the Columbo character is based in part on a character created by Dostoyevsky in Russian literature - Porfiry Petrovich in Crime and Punishment - a little, shuffling, rumpled guy who seems to be a chump who asks questions but poses no threat.

Then he tightens the noose with a late zinger like "Uh, just one last little question..."


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Ewe's still got some seeds from batch #1.
> Farm out
> Get Bent
> Groovy
> Peace, love, dope
> 
> You're all a bunch of whippersnappers.


See ya later, alligator.
Half a peace sign to you..


----------



## ress

Yep. He's my hero!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 294739


Down around the corner.
Half a mile from here...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Can’t get there from here..


----------



## Lazy 8

You'll see them ol trains running,
And you watch them disappear...


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> You'll see them ol trains running,
> And you watch them disappear...


How old are you fellers? *SOMEBODY* help me here! EZ, where are you?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Boxcar wille


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Boxcar wille



Geez Louise.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Give st that boat and order a new one


----------



## Smitty82

That dr looks a lot like Spock ...


----------



## hardwaterfan

fastwater said:


> HWD, please start looking for a room for three down there.
> Lazy and ress will be down shortly.



Winter soldier returned to base and is awaiting orders sir...fully dressed and prepared sir.....ready for anything...awaiting orders....


----------



## hardwaterfan

Now I have 10 days worth of tinder messages to wade through...but there is nothing as genuine as meeting a woman in person...seriously....I still feel a heavy weight for a girl I met yesterday. ...happily married with 2 kids....I don't even know if that's pleasure or pain...it's kind of both I guess.


----------



## fastwater

hardwaterfan said:


> Winter solderi returned to base and is awaiting orders sir...fully dressed and prepared sir.....ready for anything...awaiting orders....


You have some time on this mission to secure a safe house for them before they arrive.
ST is currnetly in the process of relieving them of all their worldly positions. Shouldn't be long and they will be on their way.
Also, since ST will have taken their vehicles, they will be on foot showing up like a couple wino's with everything they own wrapped in a sack. You'll be able to ID them cause theirs knapsacks will be attached to a stick carried over their shoulders. Too, they will be the two that haven't showered for several days.

P.S. Leave the married women alone!!! You are worth much more breathing than not.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> You'll see them ol trains running,
> And you watch them disappear...


Without love, where would you be now?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> How old are you fellers? *SOMEBODY* help me here! EZ, where are you?


Too busy right now helping ST with his new case to mess with any song lyrics.
I might suggest that you and your 'day-dream' team work on these lyrics:




 When ST gets done with ya'll you can sing this song to each other as you walk the railroad tracks down to Miami to hang out with HWF.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

Who's pulling the train?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Big deal  he’s a Detective not an attorney that just shows us how smart lazy was to hire you


yeah but matlock is his 5th cousin on his 2nd cousin's side. between columbo and matlock's nurturing he's well educated in the law. st will have his hands full against the dream team of ress and company.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## hardwaterfan

this is good for laughs when youre on the throne...the guy is clever and has great photoshop skills... its funny how devious some people are, as you read the requests youll see what i mean.


----------



## Snakecharmer

hardwaterfan said:


> this is good for laughs when youre on the throne...the guy is clever and has great photoshop skills... its funny how devious some people are, as you read the requests youll see what i mean.


20 minutes of my life I'll never get back. FUNNY


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> 20 minutes of my life I'll never get back. FUNNY


Glad you could make it all the way through.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 294917


50 shades of.......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

shhhhh. Lazies boat SEE. SHINY


----------



## hardwaterfan

fastwater said:


> Glad you could make it all the way through.


I'm takin a dump...what else do I have to do.


----------



## pawcat

Saugeye Tom said:


> 50 shades of.......


White Tail


----------



## 1basshunter

hardwaterfan said:


> I'm takin a dump...what else do I have to do.


I would say wipe


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 294919
> shhhhh. Lazies boat SEE. SHINY


Wow so much for a hillbilly and a wooden boat..


----------



## hardwaterfan

fastwater said:


> Glad you could make it all the way through.


You know what..The longer i live, the less I understand. But yet....i understand. . We all have different tastes....I feel lost, alone, and yet surrounded by love....if I died right now...I would die happy and content. I'm not kidding. I'm not playing . ..I've seen everything. I met my dream girl...happily married with 2 kids....she was the friendliest, warmest woman I have ever chatted with..from Colombia..Medellin..I swear...I was blown away by how she responded to me and it killed me.


----------



## Lazy 8

hardwaterfan said:


> You know what..The longer i live, the less I understand. But yet....i understand. . We all have different tastes....I feel lost, alone, and yet surrounded by love....if I died right now...I would die happy and content. I'm not kidding. I'm not playing . ..I've seen everything. I met my dream girl...happily married with 2 kids....she was the friendliest, warmest woman I have ever chatted with..from Colombia..Medellin..I swear...I was blown away by how she responded to me and it killed me.


When she says, my Uncle wants to know if you'd mind transporting a few kilos up north with you, he ain't referring to a key that works on low doors.


----------



## Snakecharmer

hardwaterfan said:


> You know what..The longer i live, the less I understand. But yet....i understand. . We all have different tastes....I feel lost, alone, and yet surrounded by love....if I died right now...I would die happy and content. I'm not kidding. I'm not playing . ..I've seen everything. I met my dream girl...happily married with 2 kids....she was the friendliest, warmest woman I have ever chatted with..from Colombia..Medellin..I swear...I was blown away by how she responded to me and it killed me.


Maybe she has a single sister? Stay away from married women...


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 294919
> shhhhh. Lazies boat SEE. SHINY


Dear Tom,
What's the catch? There's always a catch, or did you just all of a sudden wanna be nice to me?
Uncle Timbo


----------



## hardwaterfan

I died 2 days ago when she waved goodbye to me


----------



## hardwaterfan

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe she has a single sister? Stay away from married women...


She had no physical intentions and neither did i .. but...omg..you can feel a response. ....it's nature..I was in love with her by the end of the flight....there was something about the shape of her mouth...I don't mean to sound racist but it totally looked native Indian and I loved it...


----------



## fastwater

hardwaterfan said:


> I died 2 days ago when she waved goodbye to me


Get a dog...they are more loyal.


----------



## hardwaterfan

One thing...I shy away from nothing. ....I fear nothing....you guys....don't be afraid. Take risks. Don't be afraid.


----------



## hardwaterfan

I worry about you guys sometimes....married and safe...secure....stable..

Caucasian
English speaking
Straight

You're a minority if you leave Ohio.....I'm sorry, not if you leave the OH but if you visit Miami. ...

Personally I thought it was super cool to feel like a minority....out of place..I've never felt that in my 47 years...I found it to be very interesting


----------



## hardwaterfan

I don't care if 90% of you end up disliking me either. Truth is truth.


----------



## ress

I was down the road you are on back in the late 70's to 1983. Some how by the grace of God I made it threw!


----------



## scioto_alex

> Personally I thought it was super cool to feel like a minority....out of place..I've never felt that in my 47 years...I found it to be very interesting


I like that, too, there's a sense of adventure in it. I visited Miami, and was in some of the Latino parts of town, trying the foods (and the markets) and trying to speak Spanish. They appreciate it when they see some Anglo showing respect and interest.


----------



## fastwater

Opposite of ' fish outta water'...


----------



## Lazy 8

hardwaterfan said:


> I worry about you guys sometimes....married and safe...secure....stable..
> 
> Caucasian
> English speaking
> Straight
> 
> You're a minority if you leave Ohio.....I'm sorry, not if you leave the OH but if you visit Miami. ...
> 
> Personally I thought it was super cool to feel like a minority....out of place..I've never felt that in my 47 years...I found it to be very interesting


I'm a minority in Ohio. WV ******* Hillbilly?


----------



## hardwaterfan

OK...all right.. enough is enough out of me. I'm tired of this. I apologize. I request to be banned. No hard feelings to anyone. no one here was ever harsh towards me and you guys dont deserve to read my crap. Hardwaterfan drinks way too much. 

My name is George. I like all you guys but I can't wake up to this anymore.


----------



## sherman51

hardwaterfan said:


> One thing...I shy away from nothing. ....I fear nothing....you guys....don't be afraid. Take risks. Don't be afraid.


you sound like a officer in combat before sending his troops into battle to be killed. you would have made a great LT.
sherman


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> you sound like a officer in combat before sending his troops into battle to be killed. you would have made a great LT.
> sherman


A green West Pointer, a few minutes before a friendly fire moment


----------



## Lazy 8

hardwaterfan said:


> OK...all right.. enough is enough out of me. I'm tired of this. I apologize. I request to be banned. No hard feelings to anyone. no one here was ever harsh towards me and you guys dont deserve to read my crap. Hardwaterfan drinks way too much.
> 
> My name is George. I like all you guys but I can't wake up to this anymore.


George - don't be so hard on yourself. Back off. Lighten up. Just don't drink and drive.


----------



## fastwater

hardwaterfan said:


> OK...all right.. enough is enough out of me. I'm tired of this. I apologize. I request to be banned. No hard feelings to anyone. no one here was ever harsh towards me and you guys dont deserve to read my crap. *Hardwaterfan drinks way too much. *
> 
> My name is George. I like all you guys but *I can't wake up to this anymore.*


George...Seems you have identified a problem. The sign of a wise man...and 95% of the battle.



hardwaterfan said:


> *One thing...I shy away from nothing. ....I fear nothing..*..you guys....don't be afraid. Take risks. Don't be afraid.


When you've had enough, take your above post and apply it towards correcting the problem with the same fearless determination and ambition.
Can tell you for a fact...correcting that problem is by no means an impossibility. And after doing so, you will once again enjoy waking up.
FWIW...please don't take my comments as talking down to you HWF.
I'm not!!!
Just a bit of concern for you that's all.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hard water...I know you will see this
View attachment 295095


----------



## Burkcarp1

Amen!


----------



## fastwater

^^^Amen to that ST!!!
If we are willing and let Him, He will make changes for the better in our lives and give us strength when we cannot find it anywhere else.
But...when He made us, he didn't want robots. He wanted us to make the choice to come to Him.


----------



## scioto_alex

I'll miss the guy but I can understand his reasons for leaving. He may already be following advice to break old contacts because they tend to reinforce old habits. 

He showed a good example of a gracious departure. No one flamed him out of here, and he didn't flame anyone on his way out. 

As you guys say, I hope he turns a new page and finds it worthwhile. A guy like that has a lot to say and I'm sure he will develop some other online personality and find other haunts, because he enjoys company as all of us do on this wacko thread.


----------



## Lazy 8

Take it easy brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hard water...I know you will see this
> View attachment 295095


Hey, Soggy Tommy, ain't you raffled that seat yet? 
Is it just me, or does anybody else smell something fishy?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, Soggy Tommy, ain't you raffled that seat yet?
> Is it just me, or does anybody else smell something fishy?


No fishy smell around here!
All you guys said you wanted a raffle ticket for the seat but didn't send ST your check in the mail for the ticket. Uncle Sherm sent his check but that dirty scoundrel of a mailman went and stole it.

Then there was that party for Ress we threw. ST was gonna give the seat to him at the party. Only problem with that was Ress forgot to show up at his own party. 

Sooo...ST ended up letting me have the half seat. 

ST and I will be fishing LSC the last week of May. Will post picks of me resting in that new half-a seat.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> No fishy smell around here!
> All you guys said you wanted a raffle ticket for the seat but didn't send ST your check in the mail for the ticket. Uncle Sherm sent his check but that dirty scoundrel of a mailman went and stole it.
> 
> Then there was that party for Ress we threw. ST was gonna give the seat to him at the party. Only problem with that was Ress forgot to show up at his own party.
> 
> Sooo...ST ended up letting me have the half seat.
> 
> ST and I will be fishing LSC the last week of May. Will post picks of me resting in that new half-a seat.


Oh yea? Why he still advertising seat raffle by his pic of self? Just say no to crack. It making you delusional. 
That there's funny. It crack me up.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I'll miss the guy but I can understand his reasons for leaving. He may already be following advice to break old contacts because they tend to reinforce old habits.
> 
> He showed a good example of a gracious departure. No one flamed him out of here, and he didn't flame anyone on his way out.
> 
> As you guys say, I hope he turns a new page and finds it worthwhile. A guy like that has a lot to say and I'm sure he will develop some other online personality and find other haunts, because he enjoys company as all of us do on this wacko thread.


FOSR - how you doing buddy?


----------



## scioto_alex

OK. Been a day of both bad and good with the computers. Got a ham bone and pinto beans just getting going in the crock pot. I'll pull the meat off some cooked chicken thighs and make a Mexican chicken and rice, "arroz con pollo."

Been going through the pantry to the backs of the shelves, pulling out un-labeled seasoning mixes which have turned out to have a lot of pepper(s) in them. Hisss Wooo.

Nice sunny day, I think I'll walk over to the little Guatemalan grocery and re-stock my supply of beans, etc.


----------



## Lazy 8

I was raised on those pinto beans. But we called them brown beans. Brown beans and cornbread. Mom had a black iron skillet that was seasoned for nothing but cornbread. The cornbread was not sweet like northerners like. The ingredients were, yellow corn meal, buttermilk and one egg. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Oh yea? Why he still advertising seat raffle by his pic of self? Just say no to crack. It making you delusional.
> That there's funny. It crack me up.


Most likely ST has just been too busy with his new multi million $ lawsuit case to mess with changin that on his avatar.
I know he's sure been keepin me and Lil Missy busy repo'n big huge boats and stuff for him. Went in the darkness of night bout a week ago and got this huge boat that had 6or8 big ole outboards on the back. Purdyest boat I ever seen. Boat was so sexy that the night me and Lil Missy towed it to ST's holdin facility, couldn't hardly keep Lil Missy off a me. She even wanted ta get up in that boat, take her clothes off and pose necked fer me. That boat really done somethin for her but I told her if'n she didn't settle down, I was gonna fire her and not let her go with me on my missions no more.
Anyways, when we brought that boat to ST, he told me to next line up the biggest livestock trailer I could find and have it ready at a moments notice for some odd reason???


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1

Sounds like someone is after Lazys sheep


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## pawcat

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 295213


i'll drink to that!


----------



## ress

Winner of st 1/2 seat !









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 295213


Oh noo....those days are important and we gotta change our the date


----------



## scioto_alex

Hey Lazy, the pinto beans worked out well. Got a lot of flavor from that bone.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Winner of st 1/2 seat !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Hmmm...I done told you who ST gave that seat to.
Gonna be a bit tricky...and a bit painful, sittin on that hunk of metal trophy while fishin.
When you see who's sittin in your 1/2 seat at LSC at the end of May your gonna be singin "fastwater got the gold mine...I got the shaft"


----------



## ress

OUCH !!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Hey Lazy, the pinto beans worked out well. Got a lot of flavor from that bone.


Glad to hear Alex. I love those brown beans but the next day, THEY REALLY LOVE ME. I won't eat them if I have to work the next day. I like my co-workers too much. Now if I was going fishin with Soggy Tommy???????
Did I ever tell you about the dried beans that Wallys sells? Brand name Hambeens. They have a little white packet of flavor-flavor that you mix in at the end of cook time and it makes them taste like you'd swear your Mom put a big ol hunk of salted fatback in while they was a cooking. Shoowee theys gud.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Most likely ST has just been too busy with his new multi million $ lawsuit case to mess with changin that on his avatar.
> I know he's sure been keepin me and Lil Missy busy repo'n big huge boats and stuff for him. Went in the darkness of night bout a week ago and got this huge boat that had 6or8 big ole outboards on the back. Purdyest boat I ever seen. Boat was so sexy that the night me and Lil Missy towed it to ST's holdin facility, couldn't hardly keep Lil Missy off a me. She even wanted ta get up in that boat, take her clothes off and pose necked fer me. That boat really done somethin for her but I told her if'n she didn't settle down, I was gonna fire her and not let her go with me on my missions no more.
> Anyways, when we brought that b
> oat to ST, he told me to next line up the biggest livestock trailer I could find and have it ready at a moments notice for some odd reason???


Mr. Ress, it sounds to me like we have a shut case of boat thievery. I never sold or gave that boat to nobody. Nor did I say she could be borrowed. Matter of fact, I had a sign on her that read, keep your grubby paws off this boat...especially if your name is Fastwawa or ol Soggy Bottom Tommy. 
I called John Law on the thieves. They said they should have the dirty buggers apprehended in no time at all. They did ask to see the title which I produced...no problem.


----------



## ress

Themins boys er goin do sum time


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Mr. Ress, it sounds to me like we have a shut case of boat thievery. I never sold or gave that boat to nobody. Nor did I say she could be borrowed. Matter of fact, I had a sign on her that read, keep your grubby paws off this boat...especially if your name is Fastwawa or ol Soggy Bottom Tommy.
> I called John Law on the thieves. They said they should have the dirty buggers apprehended in no time at all. They did ask to see the title which I produced...no problem.


Werent no yellow boat title you showed em. If'n it was, it was one you musta doctored up with some Crayola's.
Ole ST received them boat repo papers from the bank day after BH filed a hold on all your assets for non payment of barn rent.
Me and Lil Missy may have to take that big bugger out for a test drive before we take it to the bank. Gonna have ta give that some thought though...Lil Missy's most likely gonna get all frisky'd up again if'n I take her out in that big monster.


----------



## Burkcarp1

You better be out there guarding your sheep with the 12 ga...


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Themins boys er goin do sum time


 Not long as the notorious Mr ST [email protected] is handling business. Judge would rather take a dump in his momma's best fryin pan than issue any warrants on ole ST.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> You better be out there guarding your sheep with the 12 ga...


He ain't allowed out there...he ain't paid BH no barn rent.


----------



## Burkcarp1

If he got a 12 ga. He can go anywhere he wants to


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Mr. Ress, it sounds to me like we have a shut case of boat thievery. I never sold or gave that boat to nobody. Nor did I say she could be borrowed. Matter of fact, I had a sign on her that read, keep your grubby paws off this boat...especially if your name is Fastwawa or ol Soggy Bottom Tommy.
> I called John Law on the thieves. They said they should have the dirty buggers apprehended in no time at all. They did ask to see the title which I produced...no problem.


Re posession is 9
/10 of the law


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Werent no yellow boat title you showed em. If'n it was, it was one you musta doctored up with some Crayola's.
> Ole ST received them boat repo papers from the bank day after BH filed a hold on all your assets for non payment of barn rent.
> Me and Lil Missy may have to take that big bugger out for a test drive before we take it to the bank. Gonna have ta give that some thought though...Lil Missy's most likely gonna get all frisky'd up again if'n I take her out in that big monster.


Blah...Blah...Blah.
I have the original title, placed in a lockbox at the bank. I had the seller place it in the lockbox while a judge notarized the event.
Also...I have a double barreled 12 ga shotgun. Rock salt on one side and OO on the other.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Re posession is 9
> /10 of the law


I seem to remember Bubba saying that as they slammed the door closed on his cell.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

This is from a 1902 topographic map


----------



## scioto_alex

Ah the first smoke of the year, chicken thighs over hickory and oak in the Weber 22. Thin Blue Smoke easing out of the top vent.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## pawcat

The guy that invented the Knock / Knock joke.... won the No bell prize.


----------



## Lazy 8

Alex, I'm glad for you buddy.


----------



## pawcat




----------



## fastwater




----------



## Lazy 8

Who's ready for breakfast?


----------



## scioto_alex

That kettle grill built into a cart is a Weber Performer.

http://weberkettleclub.com/grills/weber-performer-history/


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Who's ready for breakfast?


They have some great recipes


----------



## pawcat

hey lazy! do u cook your sheep like this? lol


----------



## fastwater

pawcat said:


> hey lazy! do u cook your sheep like this? lol


No...no...no, it's done like this:


----------



## pawcat

That does look good! lets all go to lazy's and have a big smoking party.?


----------



## pawcat

We could try this as an appetizer, but we know lazy would want to use his home made shine


----------



## Snakecharmer

pawcat said:


> That does look good! lets all go to lazy's and have a big smoking party.?


Seeds?


----------



## G.lock

pawcat said:


> We could try this as an appetizer, but we know lazy would want to use his home made shine


Like a good shine, you know the ones that don't bounce. A bounce is when it hits bottom and bounces back up.


----------



## Burkcarp1

WE all need to go to fastwa’s for roho on the grill


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Seeds?


I got rid of my shirts with holes burned in them a long time ago !


----------



## 1basshunter

L


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey Sherm are you still hibernating? Don’t hear too much from him...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> No...no...no, it's done like this:


That's what I'm talking about! Maybe I could crush up some seeds for a dry rub?


----------



## ress

Watched Bohemian Rhapsody tonight On Demand. Great movie!! 6 bucks at home compared to 25 at the movie theater.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> WE all need to go to fastwa’s for roho on the grill


Roho read this and has been wearing these every since:








He told me to tell ya that "you may get a whole roasted chicken dinner but he's gonna get a samich"


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey Sherm are you still hibernating? Don’t hear too much from him...


im just laying back enjoying the ride. today you guys roast lazy, tomorrow it may be me back on the hot seat. its not safe to be to well noticed on this thread. i'm just waiting to see how bh's law suit against lazy for back rent on his own barn and lazy's counter suit against bh for services rendered turns out. I hear the sheep haven't been the same since bh moved in. plus a bunch of lazy's seeds are missing. and with the drooling sneer on bh's face lazy has a pretty good case against him.
sherman


----------



## ress

I do the same thing sometimes Sherm,,,Just lay back and read for a couple days. No way can I ever miss a post cause it could be Earth shattering !


----------



## pawcat

darn cant get the pic to load.... oh well


----------



## pawcat

Here are some clips from Lazy's favorite lake in west by god virgina, enjoy.


----------



## pawcat




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


>


I watched about 5 minutes of that show and I thought it was stupid. Not my tyoe of entertainment.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## pawcat

I need to go fishin!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 295629


Over 40..


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Over 40..


Most likely one of fastwater’s chickens so it’s over 40 just like him


----------



## Lazy 8

pawcat said:


>


If you wanna have some fun, grab a 6 pack and head up to the Galena ramp of Alum Creek on a hot summer day. Beer and heat are NOT a winning combination.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 295593


When BH first saw this he said, all them ewes and no potatoes.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Most likely one of fastwater’s chickens so it’s over 40 just like him


^^^^^^


----------



## ress

Dang! Power was off from 1 45 til 8 15pm today. Got down to 65 in the house even with the fireplace burning. Kinda cool though not having anything on. Ordered subs and had them delivered which we never do. Ate by flash light and oil lanteren. Got an update from AEP saying 8 30 power should be back on. So we played 500 Rummy by flash light til it came on about 8 15. Day to remember!


----------



## scioto_alex

Ress, go browse the camping lanterns to improve your Plan B. They're better than they ever were.


----------



## Lazy 8

These Luci solar powered lights work real well. Great in the tent if you're camping. Only bad thing is they have to be pre charged. I've seen people use those single tent stake style solar lights. You can get them for a buck each. They took a small piece of 2x4 and drilled a hole in them. You can light up a path throughout your home. Once again, they have to be precharged. Great in the camp site. 
https://mpowerd.com/products/luci-outdoor-2-0-f2017


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm watching a video biography of Rodney Dangerfield on youtube.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Dang! Power was off from 1 45 til 8 15pm today. Got down to 65 in the house even with the fireplace burning. *Kinda cool though not having anything on*. Ordered subs and had them delivered which we never do. Ate by flash light and oil lanteren. Got an update from AEP saying 8 30 power should be back on. So we played 500 Rummy by flash light til it came on about 8 15. Day to remember!


Well maybe you should have gotten dressed instead of walking around in your birthday suit. I heard the Sub man filed a complaint with the police and he won't be delivering to your house again. Seeing you in the raw scarred him for life.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Well maybe you should have gotten dressed instead of walking around in your birthday suit. I heard the Sub man filed a complaint with the police and he won't be delivering to your house again. Seeing you in the raw scarred him for life.


I heard the sub delivery guy insisted to the sub shop owner about taking more subs back to ress's but the sub shop owner refused to let him cause ress didn't order any more.
Maybe he just wanted to play cards with ress without having anything on.


----------



## scioto_alex

You guys have it wrong. The delivery guy looked at ress and he looked at the order slip and then he looked back at ress and said There must be some mistake, you already have a six-inch club.


----------



## pawcat

ress is your wifes name Clair?


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Dang! Power was off from 1 45 til 8 15pm today. Got down to 65 in the house even with the fireplace burning. Kinda cool though not having anything on. Ordered subs and had them delivered which we never do. Ate by flash light and oil lanteren. Got an update from AEP saying 8 30 power should be back on. So we played 500 Rummy by flash light til it came on about 8 15. Day to remember![/QUOTE Get a 12 volt led light for next time...


----------



## ress

SHERM -- HELP !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Uh oh here comes unca Sherm


----------



## 1basshunter

Don’t do it Sherm, that lazy’s Crooked attorney


----------



## ress

"Kinda cool not having anything on" MEANT no power to turn anything on that needs electricity ! duh lol


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> "Kinda cool not having anything on" MEANT no power to turn anything on that needs electricity ! duh lol


I could only go by what you said. ( And what the sub boy said)


----------



## ress

I just gota say one thing,,This thread will never die !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> I just gota say one thing,,This thread will never die !


4 inch subs at penn station


----------



## fastwater

Found ress's law office:


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> "Kinda cool not having anything on" MEANT no power to turn anything on that needs electricity ! duh lol





Snakecharmer said:


> I could only go by what you said. ( And what the sub boy said)


I can't wait til the notorious Mr ST Esq. Atty at Law gets lazy and his attorney ress into the courtroom.
Before courts over ST will have ole ress so turned around and confused he'll be saying lazy is as guilty as Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## ress

SHERM WHERE ARE YOU ??


----------



## G.lock

ress said:


> SHERM WHERE ARE YOU ??


Sometime discreetion is required.
RUN SHERMAN RUN


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Found ress's law office:
> View attachment 295789


SCHWEET! We're gonna put it to ol Soggy Tom. He won't even know what hit him. We'll prolly end up with ST's new boat also. You know, the one the kids are bored with.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> SHERM WHERE ARE YOU ??


Sherm is hibernating...doesn’t want to be bothered.kinda like poking a sleeping bear..


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> SCHWEET! We're gonna put it to ol Soggy Tom. He won't even know what hit him. We'll prolly end up with ST's new boat also. You know, the one the kids are bored with.


Hmmm...apparently you haven't noticed in ST's avatar that your multi million $ high speed, pimp daddy boat is history...gone like the wind...vanished in thin air...went bye bye...disappeared...desaparecido'd...scomparso'd.
Lazy, I am afraid that the esteemed ST ESQ Attorney at Law's 1st gear is much to fast for your shyster attorney ress's 4th gear.


----------



## ress

Welp I got ta 5 speed and nos~So there!!!!!


----------



## ezbite

I can post photos again!! Woooohoooo!!


----------



## pawcat

ress said:


> SHERM WHERE ARE YOU ??


sherm is out fishing....trespassing ...lol


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 295861


----------



## scioto_alex

Milk went sour.
Made pancakes.
Look up sour milk pancake recipes.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## M R DUCKS

View attachment 295885









Report


----------



## M R DUCKS

make it a 2 day challenge....unless it is leap year, then we'll go with just 1 day.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> SHERM WHERE ARE YOU ??


I feel for you, but im keeping my head down. your a great lawyer do like everybody else on this thread sue them all for defamation. st will be so busy with all these cases he wont have a sub to stand on with his case against lazy, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ezbite

M R DUCKS said:


> View attachment 295885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report


I failed..


----------



## Burkcarp1

ezbite said:


> I failed..


Doesn’t surprise me....


----------



## ezbite




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ezbite

Hey fellas.. I'm going to do the relay for life 24 hour walk again this year.. my best year of donations was just over $700 I'm hoping to bust that up..


----------



## pawcat

ezbite said:


> I failed..


x2


----------



## pawcat

This is page 420 and the time is 420...well almost.


----------



## ress

Whew... I think they've moved on.....


----------



## sherman51

this will be post #8398 not waiting around for 8400. some lucky guy will get it.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

well I was wrong, it was post 8399.
sherman


----------



## ress

Congrats ! I gota stay on the low down til this blows over!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

You can do it Sherm


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Congrats ! I gota stay on the low down til this blows over!!!


Being lazy’s att you’re best bet is to Throw in the towel so Tom does not ruin your future


----------



## ress

From what I been reading ST is too busy running lathes to chase a cockomainy story.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> From what I been reading ST is too busy running lathes to chase a cockomainy story.


You’re coming around...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Being lazy’s att you’re best bet is to Throw in the towel so Tom does not ruin your future


THE WORLD IS MINE


----------



## ezbite

I hate cheaters


----------



## ress

Gawd


----------



## pawcat

ezbite said:


> View attachment 295911
> I hate cheaters


Man if he was passed out on the couch... I could do wonders with a sharpie to that face..


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> Hey fellas.. I'm going to do the relay for life 24 hour walk again this year.. my best year of donations was just over $700 I'm hoping to bust that up..


When is your walk? Post a link to the webpage. Hopefully some Derailers will join me in supporting you...


----------



## G.lock

Snakecharmer said:


> When is your walk? Post a link to the webpage. Hopefully some Derailers will join me in supporting you...


Yea, it's always good to let us get out front so we can jump on your bandwagon.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 295943


umm careful


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> THE WORLD IS MINE


Ewes need ta lay off da seeds mon.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ever wonder what ST, FW, BH, and EZ do in their spare time? They get the band together! ST does his best Tort Elvis impersonation. He really is pretty gud!


----------



## Lazy 8

Ressy - I took the insurance money from the last boat that you settled out for me and I bought a new one. But I have one problem, dang thing won't throttle down low enough to troll for Muskies. Maybe I can put a 9.9 kicker on her?


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 295911
> I hate cheaters





1basshunter said:


> View attachment 295943


Gonna get up shut down fella's.




Lazy 8 said:


> Ressy - I took the insurance money from the last boat that you settled out for me and I bought a new one. But I have one problem, dang thing won't throttle down low enough to troll for Muskies. Maybe I can put a 9.9 kicker on her?


Shooooeee...gonna have to put Lil Missy in a straight jacket when ST sends us to get this one!


----------



## scioto_alex

OK, dumb question, how many motors can you stick on the back of a boat before you run out of freeboard on the stern when you hit the gas?


----------



## ress

Ya know that rig right there just shows the power and speed at which i can strike!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Ressy - I took the insurance money from the last boat that you settled out for me and I bought a new one. But I have one problem, dang thing won't throttle down low enough to troll for Muskies. Maybe I can put a 9.9 kicker on her?


with that boat he'll never catch up!
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Gonna get up shut down fella's.
> Shooooeee...gonna have to put Lil Missy in a straight jacket when ST sends us to get this one!


I agree with Quickiewawa. Just say no to political stuff. I know it's funny, but it's also a, Thread-Locker-Downer. 
Shoot, ST ain't got no garage space for this puppy.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Ya know that rig right there just shows the power and speed at which i can strike!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Yup. Thanks Ressy, you're worth every dollar my insurance paid you. With the money I received, I was able to upgrade to the electric start on this new boat! I really couldn't see myself pull starting each one of those monstrous outboards.
This new boat is slicker than owl poo.


----------



## pawcat

wonder what kind of gas mileage you would get with that fossil fuel burnin machine...1 mile per gal?


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 295997


----------



## scioto_alex

An update on the boat and trailer trapped in the neighbor's fenced-in yard - no news, still sitting there. This was in September 2017

















The junk has been cleaned out of it but otherwise, nothing. 

That property was bought by a guy who bought the place in a shambles and has been cleaning/fixing it. I suppose the boat was part of the deal.

What would it take to make that rig legal, anyway? Wouldn't you have to claim three titles - boat, motor and trailer? I doubt that any title documents made it along with the property and it's all legally abandoned 

It's not going anywhere on those tires. They are part of the ground now.


----------



## pawcat

Don't bother with that old pcs of crap.... we can take lazys new boat anytime.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> An update on the boat and trailer trapped in the neighbor's fenced-in yard - no news, still sitting there. This was in September 2017
> 
> View attachment 295999
> 
> View attachment 296001
> 
> The junk has been cleaned out of it but otherwise, nothing.
> 
> That property was bought by a guy who bought the place in a shambles and has been cleaning/fixing it. I suppose the boat was part of the deal.
> 
> What would it take to make that rig legal, anyway? Wouldn't you have to claim three titles - boat, motor and trailer? I doubt that any title documents made it along with the property and it's all legally abandoned
> 
> It's not going anywhere on those tires. They are part of the ground now.


Yes there are three titles. I believe you can get the boat done through ODNR. WE had to do something similar when my uncle passed away and we couldn't find any titles.

I bought almost that same Rinkerbuilt in 1977. It's a fun boat and I towed it with a 75 Duster with a 225 six. Great for inland lakes. Took it to Erie once but a mistake. Wet ride.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

pawcat said:


> Don't bother with that old pcs of crap.... we can take lazys new boat anytime.


lazys boat is tucked away in a hidden location


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I agree with Quickiewawa. Just say no to political stuff. I know it's funny, but it's also a, Thread-Locker-Downer.
> Shoot, ST ain't got no garage space for this puppy.


I sold your double wide, built a 4 car with heat and air,....and fenced her in with high voltage laser wire....that property is mine now by eminent domain!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I sold your double wide, built a 4 car with heat and air,....and fenced her in with high voltage laser wire....that property is mine now by eminent domain!


Don't forget to mention the big barn you built there for BH and all your new sheep additions to live in.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I sold your double wide, built a 4 car with heat and air,....and fenced her in with high voltage laser wire....that property is mine now by eminent domain!


That's all fine and dandy but my insurance company has hired a Security firm to locate my old boat. They asked me if I had any idea as to its location, and then I remembered sending you the dough for the lottery. Don't look now but........


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Did somebody say, BACON & PORK...low and slow?


----------



## 1basshunter

This is tom’s Highly trained paralegal team just waiting for their captain to show up and track down lazy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296081
> This is tom’s Highly trained paralegal team just waiting for their captain to show up and track down lazy


CLOSE....THATS THE TEAM AL RIGHT...AFTER I LIQUIDATED LAZYS STUFF I SENT EM ON HOLIDAY!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

I found a recent picture of ress’s Paralegal personnel clueless just like him


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296091
> I found a recent picture of ress’s Paralegal personnel clueless just like him


she is more fw's speed. he really like getting into them crevices, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> she is more fw's speed. he really like getting into them crevices, LOL.
> sherman


I’m not saying who’s girlfriend she is just who her boss is


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> she is more fw's speed. he really like getting into them crevices, LOL.
> sherman


One thing bout hangin with them big girls...youll never go hungry.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> One thing bout hangin with them big girls...youll never go hungry.


Unless she gets to the fridge before you


----------



## scioto_alex

fastwater said:


> One thing bout hangin with them big girls...youll never go hungry.


Eat up, but you'll need a snorkel.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> One thing bout hangin with them big girls...youll never go hungry.


The more your pushin, the bigger the cushion.


----------



## fastwater

Not only do you never have to worry about going hungry...you'll never be cold with all that wrapped around ya. And you never have to worry about not having a cover for your boat as long a they wear bloomers. Heck when puddin head sneaked out like a thief in the night, she didn't take a bunch of her bloomers. Took two pair and made an eight man tent out of em.
Funny thing about the rest of them bloomers she left...soon as lazy visited...they come up missin.


----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296091
> I found a recent picture of ress’s Paralegal personnel clueless just like him


Shouldn't you be at work? I see she has a bump on the back of her head. She get that from your desk?


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Shouldn't you be at work? I see she has a bump on the back of her head. She get that from your desk?


No I’m not going to touch that out of my respect for you  it’s all You and have fun


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## pawcat

Snakecharmer said:


> The more your pushin, the bigger the cushion.


I thought it was... The more the cushin / The less the pushin.


----------



## pawcat

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296117


Bet shes got a Golden Corral Membership card in er pocket...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

YOU GUYS ARE ALL SICKO


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Not only do you never have to worry about going hungry...you'll never be cold with all that wrapped around ya. And you never have to worry about not having a cover for your boat as long a they wear bloomers. Heck when puddin head sneaked out like a thief in the night, she didn't take a bunch of her bloomers. Took two pair and made an eight man tent out of em.
> Funny thing about the rest of them bloomers she left...soon as lazy visited...they come up missin.


Hey Jack, FYI, I had to have some material to make some sails for my little sail boat....


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU GUYS ARE ALL SICKO


WHO YOU CALLING A SICKO...SICKO?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Jack, FYI, I had to have some material to make some sails for my little sail boat....


I used to keep a pair in my truck and if'n I was ridin with the wind at my back I'd hang them from the antenna. Sometimes was able to shut the engine off, savin on fuel and still maintain 60mph plus.


----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 296143


----------



## pawcat

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296117


Bet shes got a Golden Corral M


1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296143


I know guys that do this.. lol


----------



## 1basshunter

S


pawcat said:


> Bet shes got a Golden Corral M
> 
> I know guys that do this.. lol


so do I just plan nuts


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296143


Yea but its worse when they hold a baitcaster upside down......


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I used to keep a pair in my truck and if'n I was ridin with the wind at my back I'd hang them from the antenna. Sometimes was able to shut the engine off, savin on fuel and still maintain 60mph plus.


HA! Fastwawa, I don't know who's lost more of their marbles...you or me. I'm thinking I *MIGHT* have a few more than you?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> One thing bout hangin with them big girls...youll never go hungry.


and stay warm in cold weather, have a soft place to lay.



Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU GUYS ARE ALL SICKO


all the guys on this thread are sicko's including you.



pawcat said:


> I thought it was... The more the cushin / The less the pushin.


its actually the better the cushion the better the pushin. but i don't get it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## pawcat

Here's one from Lazy's family reunion.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

pawcat said:


> Here's one from Lazy's family reunion.


And here is a pic of the camera shy lazy￼ mug shot I guess


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> And here is a pic of the camera shy lazy￼ mug shot I guess


----------



## Lazy 8

pawcat said:


> Here's one from Lazy's family reunion.


My brotha's from other mutha's!
But, in all honesty, that was Fastwawa cutting donuts on his tractor. The one with the roll bar. Dang boy ain't got a lick of sense.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 296163


Later, the photographer told me he saw 2 flies fly in, and only one come back out.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Once at work some guy was in a bathroom stall moaning No more burritos ... *no more burritos*


----------



## pawcat

Sherm goes to Florida every year and when he's not trespassing he's into pranking the cops...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

pawcat said:


> Sherm goes to Florida every year and when he's not trespassing he's into pranking the cops...


lol i just lost it....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hook line and sinker... yeah I could see Sherm doing that.lol


----------



## pawcat




----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 296193


----------



## Snakecharmer

If you're looking for a fish fry.....

https://expo.cleveland.com/life-and...-2019-northeast-ohios-most-complete-list.html


----------



## pawcat

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 296187


Is that saugeye toms truck?
cause I thought I seen him when we went on vacation


----------



## Saugeye Tom

pawcat said:


> Is that saugeye toms truck?
> cause I thought I seen him when we went on vacation


That's why I drive a black truck...


----------



## Burkcarp1

That was his boat ....lol


----------



## 1basshunter

This is a picture of the lazy’s dog And it is the most normal looking animal he has


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296249
> This is a picture of the lazy’s dog And it is the most normal looking animal he has


Zombie dogs are cool


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296249
> This is a picture of the lazy’s dog And it is the most normal looking animal he has


I can't figure out how ol Demon let you get that close. He must of just eaten.
I just brushed his teeth that morning. I lost 2 fingers in the process. Sum beach is meaner than a box full of rattlers.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey basshunter, I loves your new-to-you boat! Will she make it up on plane?


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296249
> This is a picture of the lazy’s dog And it is the most normal looking animal he has





Saugeye Tom said:


> Zombie dogs are cool


Just showed that pic to my puppy tellin him I found him a new girlfriend. This is the look he gave me:


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey basshunter, I loves your new-to-you boat! Will she make it up on plane?


Man-O-man, that's a classic right there. Love them old wooden boats.
You should be proud BH.
Has me one once upon a time and named it ' My Woody'.


----------



## ress

Starting to keep an eye open for the "right" dog as a new member of our family. After having our two Labs for 13 yrs and many before that, the last 3 weeks without a dog in the house is too quite.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Starting to keep an eye open for the "right" dog as a new member of our family. After having our two Labs for 13 yrs and many before that, the last 3 weeks without a dog in the house is too quite.


Please get one that'll grow up *BIG*, and very, very, *MEAN*, so we can start guarding these boats that are magically disappearing.
Maybe I'll just use Demon?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Just showed that pic to my puppy tellin him I found him a new girlfriend. This is the look he gave me:
> View attachment 296291


That's one good looking pup. Man's VERY BEST FRIEND!


----------



## ress

G.S. are on my list of possible. Don't want puppies though. Thinking 3 to 7 yr old.


----------



## 1basshunter

Are Newest member of the house total killer. lazy you better hide that dog of yours this one will eat it for a snack


----------



## pawcat

here's my guard dog..... protector of the lazy boy recliner..lol


----------



## 1basshunter

pawcat said:


> here's my guard dog..... protector of the lazy boy recliner..lol


Another total killer


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> G.S. are on my list of possible. Don't want puppies though. Thinking 3 to 7 yr old.


By G.S. do you mean German Shepherd or German Shorthair?



Lazy 8 said:


> That's one good looking pup. Man's VERY BEST FRIEND!


Thanks lazy!
He is as loyal as the day is long and never leaves my side.
Here's a blurry pic of us playing:












1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296315
> Are Newest member of the house total killer. lazy you better hide that dog of yours this one will eat it for a snack


Two perfect candidates for Schutzhund training:


----------



## pawcat

found one of ress singing 



 about wanting a dog.... lol


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

pawcat said:


> found one of ress singing
> 
> 
> 
> about wanting a dog.... lol


Yep...that's him.
Lazy is the bare footed feller in the bibs sitting in the chair skinnin and grinnin.
This footage was shot of them when they was still down in WV before they came to Ohio and discovered shoes.


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Snakecharmer

Do shotgun shells have a "use by" date?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Do shotgun shells have a "use by" date?


Never seen any...as the old sayin goes...'keep your powder dry'.


----------



## pawcat

Yes.. I got a date with my 12 gage shells come turkey season..lol


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Never seen any...as the old sayin goes...'keep your powder dry'.


I just inherited some .410 shells from my late uncle. More than I need. He passed about 10 years ago. Boxes unopened.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Should be ok.


----------



## Burkcarp1

8500


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm you sleeping?


----------



## ress

Shepherd


----------



## ress

8500 kinda went on by. Must be the time of day, everyone taking a nap!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> 8500


Not that many shells LOL


----------



## Burkcarp1

I forgot that Sherm only pokes his head out once a day during hibernation....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Well my wife isnt one to procrastinate so she went around resetting all the clocks...Bad for her, she did the fall back instead of spring ahead.. No she's not blonde..


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Shepherd


If you're looking for a large bone, straight back pup, you won't get a better, more caring breeder than Julie at Windy Acres Shepherds in Cresco Iowa. She breeds for exceptional temperament and has a very long bloodline she's worked very hard for years to maintain.
Take a look at her pups here:
https://www.windyacresshepherds.com/


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yep...that's him.
> Lazy is the bare footed feller in the bibs sitting in the chair skinnin and grinnin.
> This footage was shot of them when they was still down in WV before they came to Ohio and discovered shoes.


Fastwawa is the guy off to the side begging Ress and me to play, Dueling Banjos. He mumbled something about, Good Times!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296315
> Are Newest member of the house total killer. lazy you better hide that dog of yours this one will eat it for a snack


That thang? That looks like a little white yapper.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

WTH?


----------



## pawcat




----------



## pawcat

Man!!! He could sing!!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa is the guy off to the side begging Ress and me to play, Dueling Banjos. He mumbled something about, Good Times!


Performed by an old friend of mine Mike 'Chichenhawk' Toppins and his sidekick Bennie Boling in Nashville:





Which left a lot of these:


----------



## ress

pawcat said:


> Man!!! He could sing!!


If you haven't seen the movie, see it!


----------



## pawcat

Seen it, liked it.


----------



## pawcat

Fastwater, Them dueling banjo's bring back old memories, my family is from oak hill W.Va... My Grampa was a coal miner for years and died from black lung, he was in the battle of Blair Mountain. we are true Red Necks.... Oh and My last name is Blair.


----------



## fastwater

pawcat said:


> Fastwater, Them dueling banjo's bring back old memories, my family is from oak hill W.Va... My Grampa was a coal miner for years and died from black lung, he was in the battle of Blair Mountain. we are true Red Necks.... Oh *and My last name is Blair.*


Any relation to John Blair?
He was another old friend of mine that worked for the City of Cols. that passed away several years back.
He was from WV as well. We have had several conversations over many a barley pops about the history of the Battle of Blair Mountain. He had some very interesting family photos of that area back then.


----------



## 1basshunter

pawcat said:


> Fastwater, Them dueling banjo's bring back old memories, my family is from oak hill W.Va... My Grampa was a coal miner for years and died from black lung, he was in the battle of Blair Mountain. we are true Red Necks.... Oh and My last name is Blair.


Does the movie deliverance bring back memories also


----------



## pawcat

fastwater said:


> Any relation to John Blair?
> He was another old friend of mine that worked for the City of Cols. that passed away several years back.
> He was from WV as well. We have had several conversations over many a barley pops about the history of the Battle of Blair Mountain. He had some very interesting family photos of that area back then.


I did have an uncle John but lived in Charleston w. va.


----------



## pawcat

1basshunter said:


> Does the movie deliverance bring back memories also


lol...all but the squeal like a pig...lol


----------



## fastwater

pawcat said:


> I did have an uncle John but lived in Charleston w. va.


Since he was from that area, most likely related in some kind of way. He passed unexpectedly guessing around age of 55 or so and lived in the south end of Columbus. If alive, he would be about 70 today. He was a Vietnam Vet serving with the Seabees doing time around 66-67.
We did a whole lot of runnin together back in the day. Sure to have a few stories that would put a grin on your face...some you may just shake your head at.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 296447


----------



## scioto_alex

This morning I woke up and thought, Oh yeah, spring forward. So I did. Then I hit my head on the corner of the dresser.

They tell me Linda found me.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Lazy 8

pawcat said:


> Fastwater, Them dueling banjo's bring back old memories, my family is from oak hill W.Va... My Grampa was a coal miner for years and died from black lung, he was in the battle of Blair Mountain. we are true Red Necks.... Oh and My last name is Blair.


My grandparents lived in Oak Hill. Grandad owned 2 tractor-trailer fuel trucks and delivered gasoline to gas stations. They lived on Bennett St. When ever we'd go down to visit, grandad would take my Dad, brother and myself to check whatever phase, the bridge over the New River was in. 
I was born south of Princeton. My dad tried coal mining for one day, after he found he had to almost lay down on the small rail cars and go 1/4 mile into the mine, he came back out at the end of his shift and quit. I'm glad he did. 
We go to a family reunion every year in Princeton.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## pawcat

Lazy 8 said:


> My grandparents lived in Oak Hill. Grandad owned 2 tractor-trailer fuel trucks and delivered gasoline to gas stations. They lived on Bennett St. When ever we'd go down to visit, grandad would take my Dad, brother and myself to check whatever phase, the bridge over the New River was in.
> I was born south of Princeton. My dad tried coal mining for one day, after he found he had to almost lay down on the small rail cars and go 1/4 mile into the mine, he came back out at the end of his shift and quit. I'm glad he did.
> We go to a family reunion every year in Princeton.


My mothers maiden name is Twigs.... how hillbilly is that? ..lol


----------



## Burkcarp1

Boy Unca Sherm has been awful quiet 
Lately. You ok Sherm? Spring is right around the corner..


----------



## 1basshunter

pawcat said:


> My mothers maiden name is Twigs.... how hillbilly is that? ..lol


I’m not going to comment about that. That would be way too Easy I’m just going to divert that too lazy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Boy Unca Sherm has been awful quiet
> Lately. You ok Sherm? Spring is right around the corner..


Sherm called me...SOMEONE on here hurt his feelers.....he has retained my services and I advised....a non disclosure on ogf until we get the money from the offending party


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm called me...SOMEONE on here hurt his feelers.....he has retained my services and I advised....a non disclosure on ogf until we get the money from the offending party


Aww really? Not another one


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm called me...SOMEONE on here hurt his feelers.....he has retained my services and I advised....a non disclosure on ogf until we get the money from the offending party


Your eyes may shine and your teeth may grit, but none of my money are you gonna get.
But heck fire, me an ol unky Shermy are tight. Tighter than bark on a tree.
*I* *THINK WE MIGHT HAVE A MOLE AMONGST US. 





*


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I’m not going to comment about that. That would be way too Easy I’m just going to divert that too lazy


I wouldn't touch this with a 10' twig.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Mole??? Who is the mole???? Names??uh oh here we go....


----------



## 1basshunter

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/23657...eb_unauth_id=17ad56a634d8456ea9fdc34249fb0745


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Mole??? Who is the mole???? Names??uh oh here we go....


You'll never guess in a zillion years. Somebody we know, somebody we trust, somebody we LOVE!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/23657...eb_unauth_id=17ad56a634d8456ea9fdc34249fb0745


Thanks BH...I owe you. 
What's a 80 y/o woman have between her breasts that an 18 y/o doesn't?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks BH...I owe you.
> What's a 80 y/o woman have between her breasts that an 18 y/o doesn't?


Belly button


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks BH...I owe you.
> What's a 80 y/o woman have between her breasts that an 18 y/o doesn't?


You


----------



## sherman51

for some reason I cant quote any more. but i've just been reading all the other posts on here. believe it or not but I just haven't had a lot to say. I have to get injections in my neck on the 14th. then i'll be having prostate surgery soon after that. i'll keep you posted on the surgery.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I dont really believe that you haven’t had much to say... someone told me to wear earplugs when ever we get close to you.. un unless they were fibbing??


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> for some reason I cant quote any more. but i've just been reading all the other posts on here. believe it or not but I just haven't had a lot to say. I have to get injections in my neck on the 14th. then i'll be having prostate surgery soon after that. i'll keep you posted on the surgery.
> 
> sherman


Couldn't bring myself to like it but I'll mention you in my prayers.


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> for some reason I cant quote any more. but i've just been reading all the other posts on here. believe it or not but I just haven't had a lot to say. I have to get injections in my neck on the 14th. then i'll be having prostate surgery soon after that. i'll keep you posted on the surgery.
> 
> sherman


Couldn't bring myself to like it but I'll mention you in my prayers.


----------



## G.lock

Twice, evidently.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> for some reason I cant quote any more. but i've just been reading all the other posts on here. believe it or not but I just haven't had a lot to say. I have to get injections in my neck on the 14th. then i'll be having prostate surgery soon after that. i'll keep you posted on the surgery.
> sherman


Good luck!


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> for some reason I cant quote any more. but i've just been reading all the other posts on here. believe it or not but I just haven't had a lot to say. I have to get injections in my neck on the 14th. then i'll be having prostate surgery soon after that. i'll keep you posted on the surgery.
> sherman


Did you wear out the Reply or Quote button? Good luck with your neck and prostate.

I'm going for a CT scan on Friday...It's just a "free" diagnostic test to make sure the Carotid artery isn't building up with calcium. My mother had problems at 80 and the Doc thought it couldn't hurt to make sure I don't have a hidden problem. Suppose to be in and out in 15 minutes.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Black crappie sound like they might be slicker than owl poop. (Might be) Owl poop is the slickest substance known to man.


Fish head soup is nummy


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> for some reason I cant quote any more. but i've just been reading all the other posts on here. believe it or not but I just haven't had a lot to say. I have to get injections in my neck on the 14th. then i'll be having prostate surgery soon after that. i'll keep you posted on the surgery.
> sherman


Shermie, been there/done that. The very next day I went and voted for our current Commander-In-Chief. I might of had a catheter sticking out of my tallywhacker going to a bag strapped to my leg, but I didn't let that stop me. 
The good thing is you can drink all the coffee or beer you want and never have to go pee. 
The bad thing is you don't get that satisfaction or feeling of relief when you go. It just comes out on own.
The other good thing will be NOT GETTING UP MULTIPLE TIMES IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT TO GO!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296787


BH - if'n you don't stop with the weirdo Wally world stuff......I'm a gonna lock this thang down.
In reality, me an the ol lady will be getting ready to go somewhere and invariably she'll say, you aren't wearing that are you?
My answer is always the same, heck fire, it ain't like we're going to wally world or something.


----------



## Lazy 8

Who was wanting a little doggie?
https://www.foxnews.com/us/wolfdog-hybrid-gains-online-fame-at-florida-sanctuary


----------



## 1basshunter

this is for you lazy


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 296835
> this is for you lazy


Thanks Punkin!


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> Couldn't bring myself to like it but I'll mention you in my prayers.


thats ok, my quote button is working today and I liked your post.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Tractor? You don't need no stinking tractor. 
Gooood bouy!


----------



## Lazy 8

Would anybody know what this Big Guy would eat in a days time?^^^


----------



## 1basshunter

They usually eat 10 to 15 pounds of Grain And 30 pounds of hay


----------



## Burkcarp1

Got 2 of them but not they aren’t draft horses. Had some growing up and couldn’t remember how much they ate . Had more important things on my mind back then


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> They usually eat 10 to 15 pounds of Grain And 30 pounds of hay


Thanks BH. I knew he didn't get that big eating nothing but hay. He's a brute.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Got 2 of them but not they aren’t draft horses. Had some growing up and couldn’t remember how much they ate . Had more important things on my mind back then


Burky, you and your horses. Did you have a favorite little filly?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Burky, you and your horses. Did you have a favorite little filly?


You said 'did'...as in 'once upon a time'.
Didn't BC say he still has a few hay burners?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Yeah that would pull your ass out of the ditch... lol


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You said 'did'...as in 'once upon a time'.
> Didn't BC say he still has a few hay burners?


I went back and reread his post, he was a tad wishy/washy. He HAS some and he HAD some. Good catch Quickiewawa.
But either way around, I think he likes his fillies like I likes me ewes. 
Mine are....
1. Fatter
2. Fluffier
3. Built WAY lower to the ground.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Step stool....


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Step stool....


Improvise, adapt and overcome!


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Step stool....


That's all fine and dandy til you get one that's figity and won't stand still.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

I see it's not only horses you have a fetish for ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> I see it's not only horses you have a fetish for ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Is your attorney working for you pro bonoAll of them benefit That are in your barnThat are in your barn


----------



## Burkcarp1

I hear your ewes calling for you.......Laaaazzzyyy or are they rams?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I hear your ewes calling for you.......Laaaazzzyyy or are they rams?


Well...in Lazys defense on whether they are ewes or Rams, seems the modern trend is whichever they get up that morning feeling like.
If they are Rams and wake up feeling more of their feminine side that day, they are allowed to use the girls bathroom that day.
Ewes waking up feeling their masculine side are free to use the boys room and stand up and pee that day if they take a notion.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Is your attorney working for you pro bonoAll of them benefit That are in your barnThat are in your barn


Huh?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Not a Sheep expert but I think they all pee standing up...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm told me Lazys got a special kind of sheep


----------



## ress

Has anyone had goat head--soup?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Well...in Lazys defense on whether they are ewes or Rams, seems the modern trend is whichever they get up that morning feeling like.
> If they are Rams and wake up feeling more of their feminine side that day, they are allowed to use the girls bathroom that day.
> Ewes waking up feeling their masculine side are free to use the boys room and stand up and pee that day if they take a notion.


They prefer to Be called gender neutral


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Huh?


I’ve been doing a little bit of drinking today had to lay down take a nap and recover


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I’ve been doing a little bit of drinking today had to lay down take a nap and recover


Turning into Hardwater?


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Has anyone had goat head--soup?


I'd bet Alec had...


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> I'd bet Alec had...


Or at least knows a good recipe for it


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hope you guys aren't getting blown around down South. My wife is bitchin cause the weather folk keep breaking in on her "Big Bang Theory"...


----------



## fastwater

Storming fairly hard here around Lancaster/Amanda area.


----------



## Lazy 8

It's a tad breezy down here in WV, but nothing like they experienced here...
https://www.thenewstribune.com/news/nation-world/national/article227677144.html


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Storming fairly hard here around Lancaster/Amanda area.


Hope you got Puddin's bloomers off the clothesline. Your house may be blowing over to Wheeling...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> It's a tad breezy down here in WV, but nothing like they experienced here...
> https://www.thenewstribune.com/news/nation-world/national/article227677144.html


That's what I'd call a derailin.....Are you sure Uncle Timbo didn't do it?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Eight to go.......


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hasn’t been bad here yet ( northern portage) a little rain so far but it ain’t over yet.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> Hope you got Puddin's bloomers off the clothesline. Your house may be blowing over to Wheeling...


Not sure where she’s shacking up currently.. maybe fastwa again by now?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hasn’t been bad here yet ( northern portage) a little rain so far but it ain’t over yet.


We had some rain earlier in Geauga County but not much wind. Quiet now..


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Not sure where she’s shacking up currently.. maybe fastwa again by now?


Maybe Lazy gave her some beans and she caused the wind in Wooster?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Could be.


----------



## Burkcarp1

But I kinda figured Lazy is busy in the barn.......


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm must be sleeping again...


----------



## Burkcarp1

8600 man I’m on a roll!


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> 8600 man I’m on a roll!


This is the only time this thang comes alive.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> But I kinda figured Lazy is busy in the barn.......


At this time...lazy doesn't have a barn. He and his barn are currently in letigation with BH and the notorious Attorney at Law ST Esq. 
lazy has been officially trespassed from entering his barn due to non payment of rent to BH.
And FWIW, puddin best not show up around here. Me and Roho will both jump on her if'n she does. Roho still ain't over what she did to Amber.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> At this time...lazy doesn't have a barn. He and his barn are currently in letigation with BH and the notorious Attorney at Law ST Esq.
> lazy has been officially trespassed from entering his barn due to non payment of rent to BH.
> And FWIW, puddin best not show up around here. Me and Roho will both jump on her if'n she does. Roho still ain't over what she did to Amber.


I'll bet you would jump on her.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll bet you would jump on her.


Without hesitation


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> This is the only time this thang comes alive.


Not so sure about that it comes around pretty quick


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom

I JUST WANT ALL OF YOU TO KNOW, FASTWATA IS ON THE VOYAGE OF HIS LIFETIME TODAY.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Did you take him on a boat ride?


----------



## Lazy 8

Which seat is he sitting in?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Which seat is he sitting in?


AS his attorney I cannot divulge his whereabouts. He must be questioned directly. This will be a date that goes down in history


----------



## Lazy 8

Copy that. If I understand you correctly, you just stated that you have your client on a date? I do believe this this to be unethical. Just the two of you out on a boat together breaks all laws of ethics. I consulted a judge on this matter and he stated this case to be closed. Barn and boat return to me and I wish you all a merry time. 
Thank you kindly.


----------



## Burkcarp1

You may remain silent......


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Copy that. If I understand you correctly, you just stated that you have your client on a date? I do believe this this to be unethical. Just the two of you out on a boat together breaks all laws of ethics. I consulted a judge on this matter and he stated this case to be closed. Barn and boat return to me and I wish you all a merry time.
> Thank you kindly.


Lock em up!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Copy that. If I understand you correctly, you just stated that you have your client on a date? I do believe this this to be unethical. Just the two of you out on a boat together breaks all laws of ethics. I consulted a judge on this matter and he stated this case to be closed. Barn and boat return to me and I wish you all a merry time.
> Thank you kindly.


How can somebody with such high intelligence like you think because he’s out and about possibly with somebody else has anything to do with my lawsuit against you I will win the lawsuit And you will live happily ever after


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> How can somebody with such high intelligence like you think because he’s out and about possibly with somebody else has anything to do with my lawsuit against you I will win the lawsuit And you will live happily ever after


He might decide to take it to the Supreme Court..I definitely wouldn’t start counting chickens just yet...


----------



## Lazy 8

UhThese guys are as guilty as the ones who paid thousands to have their brats in the finest colleges.
Bailiff...lock 'em up just like I've done with my barn. Whilst ST and FW were out gallavanting around, I got the local Sheriff, and with my NEW COURT ORDER, secured my barn and boat. I have also hired off-duty ARMED Deputies to stand to stand guard, 24/7, just in case those thieving yahoos come back to the scene of the crime.
Hey BH, put THAT in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Lock em up!!


Hang em high...


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> He might decide to take it to the Supreme Court..I definitely wouldn’t start counting chickens just yet...


My attorney Tom, has already scared Ress From the case and he said he will chew you up and spit you out for goat food


----------



## Burkcarp1

Blah blah blah.....FYI I don’t scare very easily but I’m not involved anyway. Just trying to warn you Lazy is a sharp pencil in the shed so be careful..


----------



## ress

Getting ready to see the pink Floyd lazer light show tonight!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Blah blah blah.....FYI I don’t scare very easily but I’m not involved anyway. Just trying to warn you Lazy is a sharp pencil in the shed so be careful..


LIKE X 10! 
Tom/Schmom


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Getting ready to see the pink Floyd lazer light show tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did you take mao he will be home by 830 tonight....muhahaha


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Everyone needs to p m him....lmao he will be home by 830 tonight....flood his mailbox muhahaha


Message left for Fastwawa!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Message left for Fastwawa!


good man....come on guys,,,,,


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> good man....come on guys,,,,,


SHINE ON YOU CRAZY FOOLS!


----------



## 1basshunter

done


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> good man....come on guys,,,,,


I think you musta wore ol Fastwawa out?


----------



## Lazy 8

Maybe a little entertainment while we wait on the boy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Almost 198,000 views....


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Almost 198,000 views....


Here's when they crawl outta the wood werks.
Uuuuu, I got #198000


----------



## Burkcarp1

Message sent


----------



## Lazy 8

BH Dream Vacation.........

............


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hes home


----------



## Burkcarp1

Oh boy I can’t wait..like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Oh boy I can’t wait..like a kid at Christmas.


Online now


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's when they crawl outta the wood werks.
> Uuuuu, I got #198000


Congrats! You started this derail so you should hit some milestones... 200,000 is right around the corner.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Congrats! You started this derail so you should hit some milestones... 200,000 is right around the corner.


God bless you brother.


----------



## sherman51

I cant believe this thread has went so far. we have been on the fringe a few times. but nothing about religion or politicks. 8640 posts from you deranged people says something about your character, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Yes I have made goat's head soup. A local ethnic grocery had goat heads, sawn into halves. The brains were already scooped out. They fit into the pot looking like one of those yin-yang symbols. Not used to seeing teeth in my stock pot.

The flavor was nothing special, kind of like making stock from lamb bones.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ok so starting to think st played us or something cause fastwa hasn’t responded yet..hmmm I wonder what they are up to?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Ok so starting to think st played us or something cause fastwa hasn’t responded yet..hmmm I wonder what they are up to?


coming... yall won't BELIEVE!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I spoke with him this morning..he is still a tad Thunderstruck!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I JUST WANT ALL OF YOU TO KNOW, FASTWATA IS ON THE VOYAGE OF HIS LIFETIME TODAY.





Burkcarp1 said:


> Did you take him on a boat ride?





Lazy 8 said:


> Which seat is he sitting in?





Lazy 8 said:


> Message left for Fastwawa!





1basshunter said:


> View attachment 297205
> done





Burkcarp1 said:


> Oh boy I can’t wait..like a kid at Christmas.




Okay guys...after a 12 hr two way road trip, coupled with a few hours of life and death touch and go moments, then after some very much needed rest...it's time to put all inquisitive minds to rest.

Yesterday morning at 0245 I received a rather panicked, secret coded, emergency SOS from my good pal and 'holy grail' of all attorneys, the one...the only Mr ST Esq.
The (coded)SOS did not entail the nature of the emergency but just his location and to get to him immediately
Receiving this SOS from ST at such an early hour, I just knew this had to be a matter of life and death and that he required my assistance ASAP.
At 0300, in a bit of a hurry, I left to go to my pals aid.
After a hard 6 hr drive with speedo pegged...almost there:










After arriving at the clandestine location out in the middle of nowhere, I was greeted by ST and 4-5 of his closest 'associates'.
Still not knowing why I was summoned to my pal, I was very elated to find ST in good health.
Was also very elated to find out that the 'associates' (big guys in black overcoats with crooked noses) standing at ST's side were not 'foe' to me but friendly acquaintances. 
After the normal( for us) greetings and secret handshakes, we all walked into a big building a set down at a table.

That's when ST let me in on what was going on.

Some time back you guys probably remember when my very affluent pal and attorney ST went out and paid cash buying himself a new boat. He posted a pic of it in the OGF thread where guys post pics of their boats. He then raffled off half a seat to the boat...remember?
Anyways...here it is in his boat building he had built:

















*Important*: Note the side of the red boat in the bottom pic.

Though there was much confusion about who won the half seat in the raffle I ended up with it.... you guys with me so far?

Fast forward a bit reminding you all of chain of events that's happened here on OGF...
... BH went to Lazy's and was stayin in his barn.
Lazy kept comin out to the barn movin more and more of his own stuff in.
Since BH was gettin his mail at the barn, that was clear proof the BH resided there.
Since lazy was not getting his mail there, it was clear that he did NOT reside there.
Soooo....after lazy moved into BH's residence, BH rightfully demanded rent from lazy. As we all know lazy refused to pay, therefore leaving BH no alternative but to evict lazy and hire the best attorney this side of Big Walnut Creek....ST Esq. Atty at Law.

Still following???

Soon after the esteemed ST was hired, he started seizing all of Lazy's assets, including the barn, all of Lazy's sheep and one very large and fast boat that lazy himself posted pics of awhile back. You guys remember the one....was red(see side of boat in above 'important' pic.)and had about 10 big ole honkin Mercurys on the back.
You guys also prolly remember that ST hired me to go repo that big honkin boat from lazy and take it to a secret facility that ST had special built to hide the boat. Thats the same building that ST had the new boat pictured above that he bought in.

Still following???

Anyways, seems that ST has made so much $ off of pimping Lazy's goats out( he says he's pimping them out for grazing rights) and the fact that he now owns lazys big honkin, red , 60' boat with 10 big Mercs on it, ST no longer wanted the original new boat he bought. Said one ride in that big honkin boat ruined him for anything smaller.
Soooo....while I still don't know the reason for the early 0215, top secret coded SOS message from ST, and will not question ST 's methods/reasoning for doing things as he did, I am glad to inform you all to settle the confusion once and for all of who actually won the raffle for the half seat but that not only did I win the half seat in the drawing, he ended up giving me the whole new boat. 

Pictured below is me hooked up and leaving out with it transporting it to yet another secret locations of my own so you guys that think you still have rights to that half seat can't come collecting. 










Words cannot express how grateful I am to my pal and esteemed, 'rich' attorney Mr ST ESQ.
Also, thank you to lazy as well for raising such fine sheep for ST to end up with to pimp out and make his millions.

*PS. For further inquisitive minds.... as to why my pal ST honored me with this once in a lifetime gift, I really don't know. But he does!
Please forward all questions directly to ST via PM as he most likely will not want to answer them publicly but he will be glad to answer them in a PM. *

PSS.Got to sit and enjoy a fine cigar in that big old honkin boat that used to be Lazy's that is now ST. That's a boat for 'the rich and famous' for sure.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Fine looking boat Fastwawa!


----------



## 1basshunter

The best part of it is that that no good Lazy has nothing left but a big bill from that no good Attorney of his now get off my property


Ps thank tom


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> The best part of it is that that no good Lazy has nothing left but a big bill from that no good Attorney of his now get off my property
> 
> 
> Ps thank tom


Um it’s not over yet ...you shall see


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Fine looking boat Fastwawa!


Thank You Snakecharmer.
But to be fair, I cannot take credit for it as ST picked it out.


----------



## fastwater

For all of you guys that may be feeling a bit sorry for lazy cause ST took his barn, his big honkin boat and all his sheep/goats just wanted to let you that ST is not as heartless as he may seem. He is truly a very sentimental fellar. When we got talkin about Lazy's case, this was ST as he started talking about takin everything lazy had:


----------



## Burkcarp1

Was unca Sherm in This shenanigan? I seem to remember he owed you a boat??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

all gone... the bigger rig is stored close to LAKE X


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwa ready to go with his new boat


----------



## Burkcarp1

I still smell something fishy.. going on with all this boat ruckus.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> I still smell something fishy.. going on with all this boat ruckus.


No...just loving others


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Was unca Sherm in This shenanigan? I seem to remember he owed you a boat??


He had something to do with it.. a small but significant part


----------



## Burkcarp1

Looks like roho is all excited


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 297285
> fastwa ready to go with his new boat


Oh lookie, Fastwawa's boat has a dirty poop deck. 
Fastwawa, now we see where you were all that time, you must of done some weird kinda mushroom to come up with a cockamamie story like that. Burkcarp and I cry FOWL.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> For all of you guys that may be feeling a bit sorry for lazy cause ST took his barn, his big honkin boat and all his sheep/goats just wanted to let you that ST is not as heartless as he may seem. He is truly a very sentimental fellar. When we got talkin about Lazy's case, this was ST as he started talking about takin everything lazy had:
> View attachment 297269


It looks like Soggy Tommie's crying fowl also. You're gonna have everybody crying fowl. FOWL. FOWL. FOWL.


----------



## fastwater

Told Roho there may be some Chickenhawk's tryin to come steal a boat seat. 
He's been pullin guard duty every since:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Now that i have closed another case we must have a holiday


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Told Roho there may be some Chickenhawk's tryin to come steal a boat seat.
> He's been pullin guard duty every since:
> View attachment 297365


Ah, he'll prolly have a blowout in them Nuki tennies like that player from Duke did.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Now that i have closed another case we must have a holiday
> View attachment 297369
> View attachment 297371


Tommy - why the grumpy look after catching that sweet fishy? Why u no happy?


----------



## Lazy 8

*MARCH MADNESS IS HERE!*
Two years ago I won a small March Madness pool. Then last year I won the same small pool again!
Ironically, they are the ONLY March Madness pools I have EVER won in my 63 years of life!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tommy - why the grumpy look after catching that sweet fishy? Why u no happy?


Just missing my old new boat


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just missing my old new boat


Just to let you know... she's getting massaged with a few coats of wax this week to make her feel welcome in her new home.
Here's a pic of it for you for a keepsake:


----------



## 1basshunter

I just got an official letter in the mail from Burkcarp’s Attorney and I know it’s an official letter from him it was done in crayons. It seems lazy owed him money and since Tom took it all I am being sued oh and get this who is his attorney is Yep you got it Tom the one who strikes fear In anyone That is on the other side of the bench. 

I stayed up all last night worried along with my wife and our two dogs plus a cat that I don’t like and we have came to conclusion we will fight this injustice to the bitter end. I just got off the phone with our new attorney the only one that we know of that will fight this case to the bitter end and Prevail!!!!! The world famous FASTWATER that’s right Tom you’re in a world of deep Doo Doo right now without a paddle. And the saddest part about this case is that lazy is too lazy to pay his bills and people he owes money to


----------



## fastwater

Well...since ST is making more $ now than he can possibly launder pimping Lazy's sheep/goats out, it's very possible ST will not even be interested in representing BC in his frivolous case. Just not enough $ in it for him.

Hey BC, you got any sheep?
If BH and I can hit you for the same lick that ST hit lazy for...thinkin when this lawsuit is done, BH will be able to retire and I'll be able to stop practicing law like ST has and start pimpin your sheep out makin millions too.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Ah, he'll prolly have a blowout in them Nuki tennies like that player from Duke did.


You don't want Roho to take them tennis shoes off:


----------



## ress

hut - oh !!!!!!!


----------



## pawcat

Lazy 8 said:


> *MARCH MADNESS IS HERE!*
> Two years ago I won a small March Madness pool. Then last year I won the same small pool again!
> Ironically, they are the ONLY March Madness pools I have EVER won in my 63 years of life!


A small MM pool!
How many where in it? 1? lol


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> *MARCH MADNESS IS HERE!*
> Two years ago I won a small March Madness pool. Then last year I won the same small pool again!
> Ironically, they are the ONLY March Madness pools I have EVER won in my 63 years of life!





pawcat said:


> A small MM pool!
> How many where in it? 1? lol


He won both of them...prolly fixed!!!
Have to make sure ST knows about these massive winnings.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## pawcat

fastwater said:


> View attachment 297415


Are you smoking this early again?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Musta got something from Lazy??


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Tommy - why the grumpy look after catching that sweet fishy? Why u no happy?


He gets serious when fishing...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bc, i will gladly come off of holiday to take your case..... no worry's here we will prevail im sure of it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I just got an official letter in the mail from Burkcarp’s Attorney and I know it’s an official letter from him it was done in crayons. It seems lazy owed him money and since Tom took it all I am being sued oh and get this who is his attorney is Yep you got it Tom the one who strikes fear In anyone That is on the other side of the bench.
> 
> I stayed up all last night worried along with my wife and our two dogs plus a cat that I don’t like and we have came to conclusion we will fight this injustice to the bitter end. I just got off the phone with our new attorney the only one that we know of that will fight this case to the bitter end and Prevail!!!!! The world famous FASTWATER that’s right Tom you’re in a world of deep Doo Doo right now without a paddle. And the saddest part about this case is that lazy is too lazy to pay his bills and people he owes money to


just remember its possible that Mr Fastwater can be bought muhahahahahaha


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

St who all are you sending subpoenas?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> just remember its possible that Mr Fastwater can be bought muhahahahahaha


By the time This case is over you will be working for him


----------



## pawcat

fastwater said:


> View attachment 297415


Visine would make a fine sponsor for your new boat...lol
Name of new boat?

The Visine Chicken?
Red wings?
The swimin Chicken?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> St who all are you sending subpoenas?


The letters have been sent....LAZY, BASSHUNTER, SHERMAN. All must report to court on Monday the 18th...no acceptions. IF THEY FAIL TO TO SHOW...THEY LOOSE BY DEFAULT. Fast wata,,, pm coming....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey fw.....ya got the goods?pm me back


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> bc, i will gladly come off of holiday to take your case..... no worry's here we will prevail im sure of it





Saugeye Tom said:


> just remember its possible that Mr Fastwater can be bought muhahahahahaha





Burkcarp1 said:


> St who all are you sending subpoenas?


ST, for a couple reasons stated below, I am very sorry to hear that you have chosen to accept Mr Burkcarp's (from here on out referred to as BC) frivolous lawsuit case against my client Mr 1basshunter( from here on out referred to as BH).
As you can see from the above worries of your client, he is afraid of whom will be subpoenaed. And given the fact of his continued relationship and connections with the likes of Mr lazy(known seed smuggler and sheep/goat hustler) and Mr Lazy's 'associates', BC should be worried about who will be subpoenaed.

1st reason:
Mr ST, accepting BC's frivolous lawsuit will in no way be beneficial to you...nor your client...BC, as we are planning on subpoenaing all of Mr lazy' associates( the sheep and goats)and it is my understanding that you have control over all of them making $ hand over fist every day. Obviously, these 'associates' being tied up in court every day for what will surely turn into weeks on end will cost you an exorbitant amount of $. Way more than you could ever make from BC on this case.

2nd reason:
Your client, Mr BC has obviously fallen and bumped his head for bringing this lawsuit against my client Mr BH. Please inform him that we will be subpoenaing not only Mr lazy but all the 'associates' (sheep/goats) that used to be in Mr Lazy's position in which Mr BC used to frequent for the purpose of the 'associates' services. Along with subpoenaing the 'associates' themselves for testimony, we will subpoena as evidence all pics.vids etc taken of your client and the 'associates' when your client visited the 'associates'.

Trust me, I have seen a few of these vids. and am scarred for life.
ST, they are worse than the ones when you and I visited that one special place in Tijuana.

There is simply no amount of $ in this for you or your client to want these pics/vids to be seen in a court of law....let alone going public. Which I'm sure the media will want to be sitting in on this case.

As you can see, taking all of the above into deep consideration, I would strongly suggest for you and him both that you meet with your client asking him if he really wants to pursue this suit. Does what he plans to gain is worth the price it's going to cost him(and you) in the process?

Sincerely,
fastwater...ambulance chaser extraordinaire.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey fw.....ya got the goods?pm me back


Got em...thanks for sending.
Incoming PM.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SAVE the paper for the said animals. We have sent them to market....mutton ain't nutton now


----------



## fastwater

^^^Sorry dont believe you, you tricky devil you...you are making millions pimping them out.
Subpoenaing all death certificate's.
Also...had Mr Bubba do some investigating on your client. Seems he has a few of his own 'loose lipped' farm animals. As you know, Bubba can be very persuasive. Have sworn statements from BC's harem.

Got the goods and your PM...we can work on the details as this progresses.
One hand washes the other!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^Sorry dont believe you, you tricky devil you...you are making millions pimping them out.
> Subpoenaing all death certificate's.
> Also...had Mr Bubba do some investigating on your client. Seems he has a few of his own 'loose lipped' farm animals. As you know, Bubba can be very persuasive. Have sworn statements from BC's harem.
> 
> Got the goods and your PM...we can work on the details as this progresses.
> One hand washes the other!


The hawk flew south.....


----------



## fastwater

^^^.... caught the pigeon in mid flight and picked his bones clean.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^.... caught the pigeon in mid flight and picked his bones clean.


I know you’re not worried about toms cheap scare tactics the only thing he’s ever scared where is the sheep when they found out what they get to look forward to With him


----------



## fastwater

Am currently researching BK's dreams.
We want them too!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> The letters have been sent....LAZY, BASSHUNTER, SHERMAN. All must report to court on Monday the 18th...no acceptions. IF THEY FAIL TO TO SHOW...THEY LOOSE BY DEFAULT. Fast wata,,, pm coming....


Are you and Fastwawa on the dream phase of this thread?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you and Fastwawa on the dream phase of this thread?


you don't know what ya got till its gone hey taxi driver put up a parking lot


----------



## Snakecharmer

This is getting crazier by the moment, "As the courtroom turns"


----------



## Snakecharmer

Where is Madlock and Perry Mason? If the sheep don't fit, you must aquit?


----------



## ress

I'am looking for Joe Friday to chime in soon!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well gentlemen, no one showed up today. I contacted the INFAMOUS fastwata and forced him into conceding. Bh..its over. Mr wata will be posting the results with a heavy heart.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I know you’re not worried about toms cheap scare tactics the only thing he’s ever scared where is the sheep when they found out what they get to look forward to With him


You my friend....are bankrupt again


----------



## 1basshunter

I’ll be like Donald Trump make a fortune lose a fortune and make it again


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well gentlemen, no one showed up today. I contacted the INFAMOUS fastwata and forced him into conceding. Bh..its over. Mr wata will be posting the results with a heavy heart.


That is only because you were at the wrong courthouse sorry tom you are Slippin


----------



## 1basshunter

Just got done talking to my Honorable attorney fastwater, and he was telling me that is right about the heavy heart it’s Tom with it from losing his first case 

Poor Tom he still crying over it 
And now we are going after All the punitive damages we can get that fastwater will be able to retire A billionaire along with me I’m ordering my new fishing boat now because of it I cannot thank you enough fastwater


----------



## fastwater

Sorry guys...you must not have got the message.
Circuit Judge postponed Court date due to having to build a corral in the courtroom for all BC's subpoenaed harem.

Mr ST. ESQ. since you are making millions with the sheep/goats you took from lazy(and yes, you still have them) if you would like to discuss some kind of out of court settlement turning over some of your clients harem to my client so my client can recoup some of his attorney fees, we may very well be up for hearing negotiations. 
Note: discussing this possible settlement with my client, he would have to have his pick of Mr BC's harem.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I thought the attorney does the talking??


1basshunter said:


> Just got done talking to my Honorable attorney fastwater, and he was telling me that is right about the heavy heart it’s Tom with it from losing his first case
> 
> Poor Tom he still crying over it
> And now we are going after All the punitive damages we can get that fastwater will be able to retire A billionaire along with me I’m ordering my new fishing boat now because of it I cannot thank you enough fastwater


----------



## Burkcarp1

St you need to get BH in the courtroom and cross examine him. I think he will be in for a surprise....


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m sorry But it’s all over I win and you lost bc it’s not my fault or my attorneys At one time you might’ve had a case but as we all know tom this gettin old and the first thing that went for him was his mind.... Or lack there of The Annable Judge lazy being totally biased in this hearing And your attorneys no show at the hearing was forced to render the verdict in our favor


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> St you need to get BH in the courtroom and cross examine him. I think he will be in for a surprise....


Mr ST ESQ please remind your client Mr BC that he really does not want this to go to trial due to the graffic evidence that the very persuasive Mr Bubba has uncovered (including many photos and vids) of your client with his harem...an out of court settlement would surely be his most beneficial route for him to pursue. Remembering that my client Mr BH does not want your clients whole harem as some of them are just butt ugly. My client only wants his pick leaving Mr BC the rest of the harem. And according to the pics/videos I have witnessed of your client, they put the sayin "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder" to a whole different level.
In other words, from what I saw, your client will be very satisfied being left with the butt ugly ones.
PS. If your client goes for this deal, you and I will get together and hash out everything we have been talking about.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> I’m sorry But it’s all over I win and you lost bc it’s not my fault or my attorneys At one time you might’ve had a case but as we all know tom this gettin old and the first thing that went for him was his mind.... Or lack there of The Annable Judge lazy being totally biased in this hearing And your attorneys no show at the hearing was forced to render the verdict in our favor


Fake news!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought the attorney does the talking??





Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought the attorney does the talking??


Stay out of it it will help me out a lot


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BASS HUNTER...ILL TAKE CARE OF YOUR ATTORNEY FEES. ITS OVER..SORRY


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burk...are you still willing to part with 1 half


----------



## Burkcarp1

Gotta sleep on it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Basshunter, some advise..please take note


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

I’m going to be off line for a little bit I’m very very sick and I must get better going tomorrow morning to the hospital with my wife to see are best options are


I’ll try to look in on this in what going on


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I’m going to be off line for a little bit I’m very very sick and I must get better going tomorrow morning to the hospital with my wife to see are best options are
> 
> 
> I’ll try to look in on this in what going on


Get better ol man


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fake news!!


No, you're wrong, it's TOTALLY FAKE NEWS. THESE GUYS ARE DREAMERS.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Okay guys...after a 12 hr two way road trip, coupled with a few hours of life and death touch and go moments, then after some very much needed rest...it's time to put all inquisitive minds to rest.
> 
> Yesterday morning at 0245 I received a rather panicked, secret coded, emergency SOS from my good pal and 'holy grail' of all attorneys, the one...the only Mr ST Esq.
> The (coded)SOS did not entail the nature of the emergency but just his location and to get to him immediately
> Receiving this SOS from ST at such an early hour, I just knew this had to be a matter of life and death and that he required my assistance ASAP.
> At 0300, in a bit of a hurry, I left to go to my pals aid.
> After a hard 6 hr drive with speedo pegged...almost there:
> View attachment 297245
> 
> 
> 
> After arriving at the clandestine location out in the middle of nowhere, I was greeted by ST and 4-5 of his closest 'associates'.
> Still not knowing why I was summoned to my pal, I was very elated to find ST in good health.
> Was also very elated to find out that the 'associates' (big guys in black overcoats with crooked noses) standing at ST's side were not 'foe' to me but friendly acquaintances.
> After the normal( for us) greetings and secret handshakes, we all walked into a big building a set down at a table.
> 
> That's when ST let me in on what was going on.
> 
> Some time back you guys probably remember when my very affluent pal and attorney ST went out and paid cash buying himself a new boat. He posted a pic of it in the OGF thread where guys post pics of their boats. He then raffled off half a seat to the boat...remember?
> Anyways...here it is in his boat building he had built:
> View attachment 297249
> 
> View attachment 297247
> 
> 
> *Important*: Note the side of the red boat in the bottom pic.
> 
> Though there was much confusion about who won the half seat in the raffle I ended up with it.... you guys with me so far?
> 
> Fast forward a bit reminding you all of chain of events that's happened here on OGF...
> ... BH went to Lazy's and was stayin in his barn.
> Lazy kept comin out to the barn movin more and more of his own stuff in.
> Since BH was gettin his mail at the barn, that was clear proof the BH resided there.
> Since lazy was not getting his mail there, it was clear that he did NOT reside there.
> Soooo....after lazy moved into BH's residence, BH rightfully demanded rent from lazy. As we all know lazy refused to pay, therefore leaving BH no alternative but to evict lazy and hire the best attorney this side of Big Walnut Creek....ST Esq. Atty at Law.
> 
> Still following???
> 
> Soon after the esteemed ST was hired, he started seizing all of Lazy's assets, including the barn, all of Lazy's sheep and one very large and fast boat that lazy himself posted pics of awhile back. You guys remember the one....was red(see side of boat in above 'important' pic.)and had about 10 big ole honkin Mercurys on the back.
> You guys also prolly remember that ST hired me to go repo that big honkin boat from lazy and take it to a secret facility that ST had special built to hide the boat. Thats the same building that ST had the new boat pictured above that he bought in.
> 
> Still following???
> 
> Anyways, seems that ST has made so much $ off of pimping Lazy's goats out( he says he's pimping them out for grazing rights) and the fact that he now owns lazys big honkin, red , 60' boat with 10 big Mercs on it, ST no longer wanted the original new boat he bought. Said one ride in that big honkin boat ruined him for anything smaller.
> Soooo....while I still don't know the reason for the early 0215, top secret coded SOS message from ST, and will not question ST 's methods/reasoning for doing things as he did, I am glad to inform you all to settle the confusion once and for all of who actually won the raffle for the half seat but that not only did I win the half seat in the drawing, he ended up giving me the whole new boat.
> 
> Pictured below is me hooked up and leaving out with it transporting it to yet another secret locations of my own so you guys that think you still have rights to that half seat can't come collecting.
> 
> View attachment 297253
> 
> 
> Words cannot express how grateful I am to my pal and esteemed, 'rich' attorney Mr ST ESQ.
> Also, thank you to lazy as well for raising such fine sheep for ST to end up with to pimp out and make his millions.
> 
> *PS. For further inquisitive minds.... as to why my pal ST honored me with this once in a lifetime gift, I really don't know. But he does!
> Please forward all questions directly to ST via PM as he most likely will not want to answer them publicly but he will be glad to answer them in a PM. *
> 
> PSS.Got to sit and enjoy a fine cigar in that big old honkin boat that used to be Lazy's that is now ST. That's a boat for 'the rich and famous' for sure.


Fastwawa, this proves nothing. As I recall, ewe drive a Subaru????????


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Told Roho there may be some Chickenhawk's tryin to come steal a boat seat.
> He's been pullin guard duty every since:
> View attachment 297365


Ah poop, when it comes right down to it, he'll be chicken! HAH!
And if I wanted to, I could disappear into the woodworks and you'd never find me. Heck fire, I'd be on the LAMB!


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I’m going to be off line for a little bit I’m very very sick and I must get better going tomorrow morning to the hospital with my wife to see are best options are
> 
> 
> I’ll try to look in on this in what going on


I am very sorry to hear this 1basshunter.
Will surely be keeping you and momma in much prayer.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Had the cat scan last Friday.....Don't think they saw anything when they looked at my head...No call from the Doc so I guess the carotid arteries are Ok...Of course he may be suffering from St. Pat's day so I better give him a couple days..


Seriously, If you live in NE Ohio, a male over 45 or female over 55 with no history of heart disease but with one of more factors for heart disease such as high blood cholesterol, low HDL cholesterol, high blood pressure, type 2 diabetes, cigarette smoking, a family history of heart disease or over 40 and diagnosed with a chronic inflamatory condition ( lupus, psoriasis, inflammatory bowel disease, rheumatoid arthritis) University Hospital will perform the Cardiac CT Scan for Coronary Artery Calcium Scoring for FREE.....Yes FREE.....Your Doc can order this test for you by calling (216) 844-1700.

It takes about 30-40 minutes but the actual test is only about 5 minutes max. I did it in Concord Twp. But they have 18 sites - Ravenna, Fairlawn, Avon, Medina , Beachwood.etc...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I am very sorry to hear this 1basshunter.
> Will surely be keeping you and momma in much prayer.


BH, I must of missed this. Like others, I'll be praying for you all. Good luck brother.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I’m going to be off line for a little bit I’m very very sick and I must get better going tomorrow morning to the hospital with my wife to see are best options are
> 
> 
> I’ll try to look in on this in what going on


Prayers for a complete and speedy recovery...You guys trying to sue ol Basshunter got him sick.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Very sorry to that bh thoughts and prayers for you and family..


----------



## sherman51

now that bh's law suit has been dropped I look for lazy to sue bh and fw for services rendered by his sheep during this trying time.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> now that bh's law suit has been dropped I look for lazy to sue bh and fw for services rendered by his sheep during this trying time.
> sherman


Amen Brother! I like the way ewe think!
I have monies that the Prince gave me? Remember? How else could I afford these boats with too many motors on them? Huh?
I will get THE BEST ambulance chaser lawyers that money can buy. I'll go to New York City and get some slick ones! 
MONEY WILL NOT BE AN OBJECT! 
Fastwawa, Soggy Tommy, ewe guys going DOWN!


----------



## fastwater

Ain't skeered!!!
Bring them two bit slicksters this way. NYC $ spends just as good here as any other $.
Heck, them fellers out there ain't even smart enough to nickname their city right.
'The Big Apple' my eye.
Been all over NYC and have yet to see one apple tree.
Should have nicknamed it 'the big fruit loop'


----------



## Burkcarp1

You forgot to add the s


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Amen Brother! I like the way ewe think!
> I have monies that the Prince gave me? Remember? How else could I afford these boats with too many motors on them? Huh?
> I will get THE BEST ambulance chaser lawyers that money can buy. I'll go to New York City and get some slick ones!
> MONEY WILL NOT BE AN OBJECT!
> Fastwawa, Soggy Tommy, ewe guys going DOWN!


 never NEVER


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hurry up guys Lazys having withdraws without the ewes


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hurry up guys Lazys having withdraws without the ewes


You can split the ugly ones you have left with him after we get our pick of the purdy ones.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> You can split the ugly ones you have left with him after we get our pick of the purdy ones.


I’m sorry but you got the wrong guy cause I don’t have any..not even any ugly ones.


----------



## ress

BH- Get Well Soon!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m sorry but you got the wrong guy cause I don’t have any..not even any ugly ones.


Hey...eat all that muttin???


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m sorry but you got the wrong guy cause I don’t have any..not even any ugly ones.


One of the sure signs a fellers in trouble is 'denial'.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Better watch it... I’ll turn roho loose on your boat got a video of you going to Lazys barn


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Better watch it... I’ll turn roho loose on your boat got a video of you going to Lazys barn


LORD YOU SHOULD SEE HIS BOAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> One of the sure signs a fellers in trouble is 'denial'.


I NEVER DENY ANYTHING,,,,,EVER


----------



## Snakecharmer

200.064 Views...Quite an accomplishment.......


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> LORD YOU SHOULD SEE HIS BOAT!!!!!!!!


I know that’s why I want to turn roho loose with them knives as his spurs pretty sure he would make that boat look good


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> LORD YOU SHOULD SEE HIS BOAT!!!!!!!!


Well...I have to Thank You...as well as lazy for the millions you made off his sheep and goats that enabled me to get the boat.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I know that’s why I want to turn roho loose with them knives as his spurs pretty sure he would make that boat look good


Roho's still pullin guard duty watchin out for you chicken hawks.


----------



## fastwater

Ole BH has been on my mind kinda heavy today. 
Let's all remember to say alittle something special for him tonight.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Roho's still pullin guard duty watchin out for you chicken hawks.


His favorite roost is your trolling motor shaft.he doesn’t move even when he has to do number2


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Ole BH has been on my mind kinda heavy today.
> Let's all remember to say alittle something special for him tonight.


Amen Brother, I'm with you.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You can split the ugly ones you have left with him after we get our pick of the purdy ones.


Shoot fire, we'll take the ugly ones, ain't no such thang as a bad piece of mutton, somes just better than others. 
Thanks Fastwawa, we got all 50,000 head of the ugly ones!
BC - ewe and ne'll make millions selling all that VIRGIN WOOL!
Thanks to FW, ST and who ever else made this fortune possible.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Ole BH has been on my mind kinda heavy today.
> Let's all remember to say alittle something special for him tonight.


Definitely!


----------



## sherman51

wishing bh nothing but the best. prayers going out for him.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hope he’s ok ..still no word.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Seeing the cardiologist next week. My ct scan indicated some trouble.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just talked to BH he is doing ok but still a tad to week to play on the computer..


----------



## scioto_alex

In other news, Columbus has abolished the police vice unit

https://abc6onyourside.com/news/local/columbus-police-abolishes-vice-unit-amid-investigation


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just talked to BH he is doing ok but still a tad to week to play on the computer..


That's great new ST. 
Thank You for the update.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Seeing the cardiologist next week. My ct scan indicated some trouble.


Rut ro rorge. Luckily I have more room on my prayer list. Think positive brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just talked to BH he is doing ok but still a tad to week to play on the computer..


Thank you Thomas.


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 297769


----------



## Lazy 8

I just got back from the foot doctor. The nail on my big toe decided it wanted to do a little curling action on one side. It's been hurting me for some time and I finally went to see about it today. Doc said it was caused by a fungi. It had a yellowish hue. I said, was it caused by poor hygiene? He said no, not at all. 
He said the cure is to cut that side of the nail completely off from the quick to the end. Just under 1/4 of the nail. He then said, I'll get you number up and we'll cut it off! I said...NOW? He said yes, unless you want to come back? I said, Let's giter dun. He numbed me up and cut it off. 
I'm lying here waiting for the numbness to wear off. 
Getting old ain't for sissies.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I just got back from the foot doctor. The nail on my big toe decided it wanted to do a little curling action on one side. It's been hurting me for some time and I finally went to see about it today. Doc said it was caused by a fungi. It had a yellowish hue. I said, was it caused by poor hygiene? He said no, not at all.
> He said the cure is to cut that side of the nail completely off from the quick to the end. Just under 1/4 of the nail. He then said, I'll get you number up and we'll cut it off! I said...NOW? He said yes, unless you want to come back? I said, Let's giter dun. He numbed me up and cut it off.
> I'm lying here waiting for the numbness to wear off.
> Getting old ain't for sissies.


Good think you didn't have crotch rot, he may have shortened your plumbing...LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

LAZY NEEDS MONEY... KO


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^^^^I hate possums.^^^^^^


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Good think you didn't have crotch rot, he may have shortened your plumbing...LOL


Already had the rooto rooter action done to the plumbing. Internal plumbing was clogged. External plumbing good. 
Nurses at the rooto rooter doctors office had a code name for me. I overheard one nurse saying to the other, please make sure Magnum is comfortable. 
I was.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Already had the rooto rooter action done to the plumbing. Internal plumbing was clogged. External plumbing good.
> Nurses at the rooto rooter doctors office had a code name for me. I overheard one nurse saying to the other, please make sure Magnum is comfortable.
> I was.


The foot Doc could have made you a snubnose….


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I just got back from the foot doctor. The nail on my big toe decided it wanted to do a little curling action on one side. It's been hurting me for some time and I finally went to see about it today. Doc said it was caused by a fungi. It had a yellowish hue. I said, was it caused by poor hygiene? He said no, not at all.
> He said the cure is to cut that side of the nail completely off from the quick to the end. Just under 1/4 of the nail. He then said, I'll get you number up and we'll cut it off! I said...NOW? He said yes, unless you want to come back? I said, Let's giter dun. He numbed me up and cut it off.
> I'm lying here waiting for the numbness to wear off.
> Getting old ain't for sissies.


Why did you numb it? Didn’t you ever pull a tooth without numbing it? Can’t be much different..


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Why did you numb it? Didn’t you ever pull a tooth without numbing it? Can’t be much different..


Oh, I guess I'm a wimp. Why don't you come over here and let me take Dremel tool to your big toe. 
*NO UGLY SHEEP FOR YOU....NEXT!*


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ca


Lazy 8 said:


> Oh, I guess I'm a wimp. Why don't you come over here and let me take Dremel tool to your big toe.
> *NO UGLY SHEEP FOR YOU....NEXT!*


calm down big boy I was just teasing. Don’t want your blood pressure to get high!


----------



## ress

Snake,,It must have not been a urgent need or they would have had you stay right there and get treated.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> I just got back from the foot doctor. The nail on my big toe decided it wanted to do a little curling action on one side. It's been hurting me for some time and I finally went to see about it today. Doc said it was caused by a fungi. It had a yellowish hue. I said, was it caused by poor hygiene? He said no, not at all.
> He said the cure is to cut that side of the nail completely off from the quick to the end. Just under 1/4 of the nail. He then said, I'll get you number up and we'll cut it off! I said...NOW? He said yes, unless you want to come back? I said, Let's giter dun. He numbed me up and cut it off.
> I'm lying here waiting for the numbness to wear off.
> Getting old ain't for sissies.


Both my big toes have that. I thought it was from wearing steel toe boots for 25 yrs. Doc says most of the time it can be linked to heritage. My problem is I can't be treated with pills cause my heart medicine reacts with that type of med. I guess I'll take ugly toe nails over a bad ticker...


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Both my big toes have that. I thought it was from wearing steel toe boots for 25 yrs. Doc says most of the time it can be linked to heritage. My problem is I can't be treated with pills cause my heart medicine reacts with that type of med. I guess I'll take ugly toe nails over a bad ticker...


It wasn't ugly, it hurt like the dickens. 
My sheep are ugly....not me!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> It wasn't ugly, it hurt like the dickens.
> My sheep are ugly....not me!


I OWN ALL THE MUTTON NOW...MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I OWN ALL THE MUTTON NOW...MUHAHAHAHA


Like heck you say. You don't even know where I have the 50,000 girls. You're experiencing delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Lazy 8

Who's ready for supper? Leg-o-lamb anyone? It came from Soggy Tommy's girls.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Silence of the lambs


----------



## Lazy 8

Silence of the *TASTY* Lambs.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I just got back from the foot doctor. The nail on my big toe decided it wanted to do a little curling action on one side. It's been hurting me for some time and I finally went to see about it today. Doc said it was caused by a fungi. It had a yellowish hue. I said, was it caused by poor hygiene? He said no, not at all.
> He said the cure is to cut that side of the nail completely off from the quick to the end. Just under 1/4 of the nail. He then said, I'll get you number up and we'll cut it off! I said...NOW? He said yes, unless you want to come back? I said, Let's giter dun. He numbed me up and cut it off.
> I'm lying here waiting for the numbness to wear off.
> Getting old ain't for sissies.


Shoot son...could have saved you a ton of time and $.
You coulda come on over, we would'a went to the barn and put that hoof in the vise, taken my trusty hoof nippers and taken good care of that ingrown toenail.
It would have been painless...I wouldn't have felt a thing.


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 297859


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Shoot son...could have saved you a ton of time and $.
> You coulda come on over, we would'a went to the barn and put that hoof in the vise, taken my trusty hoof nippers and taken good care of that ingrown toenail.
> It would have been painless...I wouldn't have felt a thing.


Sounds good. If I ever have to have it done to the other one. Could you at least knock me out first?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Sounds good. If I ever have to have it done to the other one. Could you at least knock me out first?


Well...that might make you wake up with a sore head.
This is 2019...Wouldn't it be better fer you just to smoke some of them seeds and be sedated.
Or...before we start surgery we could always take a hammer to one of your fingers. That way you won't feel the pain in your toe.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I wonder how Fastwawa's post 8778 got ahead of Lazy's post 8779? Lazy did his at 7:45 AM and Fastwawa did his at 8:18AM..... Are one of you guys, time travelers?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I wonder how Fastwawa's post 8778 got ahead of Lazy's post 8779? Lazy did his at 7:45 AM and Fastwawa did his at 8:18AM..... Are one of you guys, time travelers?


That's what I been tryin to tell you fellers about uncle Sherm gettin shanghia'd when he posts on them even hundred posts then BC or BH gets it. Ole boy been gettin ripped off for the longest.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> I wonder how Fastwawa's post 8778 got ahead of Lazy's post 8779? Lazy did his at 7:45 AM and Fastwawa did his at 8:18AM..... Are one of you guys, time travelers?


what have we been sayin....why do ya think we win all the time? we go into the future and see all the winners...NEVER TAKE ON A LOOSER


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> what have we been sayin....why do ya think we win all the time? we go into the future and see all the winners...NEVER TAKE ON A LOOSER


Did you get the pm I sent you about depositing $ made from lazy and BC's sheep/goats into offshore accts ?
Lazy's prince friend, 'Sir Walkswithatwitch' said to deposit his share of the profits in there with ours as well.
As always ST my pal, a real lucrative pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> what have we been sayin....why do ya think we win all the time? we go into the future and see all the winners...NEVER TAKE ON A LOOSER


Would you guys give me the info to pick a perfect bracket in the NCAA b-ball tourney?.... I'll split 3 ways...We can win a BW3 restaurant...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Did you get the pm I sent you about depositing $ made from lazy and BC's sheep/goats into offshore accts ?
> Lazy's prince friend, 'Sir Walkswithatwitch' said to deposit his share of the profits in there with ours as well.
> As always ST my pal, a real lucrative pleasure doing business with you.


Yea, yea, yea, you'll never find what I have tied up in offshore accounts. I'm diversified. Never put all yer eggs in one basket or ewes in one barn.
I'm set fer life. Life I tell ya.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That's what I been tryin to tell you fellers about uncle Sherm gettin shanghia'd when he posts on them even hundred posts then BC or BH gets it. Ole boy been gettin ripped off for the longest.


Mr. Lazy and Sherman in their WAYBACK MACHINE.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Did you get the pm I sent you about depositing $ made from lazy and BC's sheep/goats into offshore accts ?
> Lazy's prince friend, 'Sir Walkswithatwitch' said to deposit his share of the profits in there with ours as well.
> As always ST my pal, a real lucrative pleasure doing business with you.


ONE HAND WASHES THE OTHER..A pm was sent


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ONE HAND WASHES THE OTHER..A pm was sent


Had to open Roho an acct too...hope you don't mind.
If ya get any mail with this signature on it:








...just forward it to Roho.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, yea, yea, you'll never find what I have tied up in offshore accounts. I'm diversified. Never put all yer eggs in one basket or ewes in one barn.
> I'm set fer life. Life I tell ya.


Roho wants to know if you want to go in partners on a 'chicken ranch' here in Ohio liken to the one out in Nevada? Roho said that business will make millions.
I don't know what this 'chicken ranch' business is so I advised Roho to hire the notorious Mr ST ESQ. to advise and represent him on all the legalities of openin up that business.
If'n you're interested in investin some of those $'s that
Sir Walkswithatwitch gave you, just talk to our friend Mr ST ESQ.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

I’m back and now the biggest Lawsuit ever I will have to retain Tom and fastwater, We are going to have to go after lazy off water account also as we all know Sherman does a lot of fishing in Florida I was thinking he is probably the one who took lazy to a bank somewhere to launder his offshore account .... I hope Sherman’s boat is in good shape that way we can get the most amount of money for it along with all the rest of the stuff ...


I’m figuring we can get The honorable Ress to preside they will need a defense attorney we will let them use Burkcarp And we will pay him off we should be able to pay off The jury also as a result we all will be retired just like we hit the mega millions


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I’m back and now the biggest Lawsuit ever I will have to retain Tom and fastwater, We are going to have to go after lazy is off water account also as we all know Sherman does a lot of fishing in Florida I was thinking he is probably the one who took lazy to a bank somewhere to launder his offshore account .... I hope Sherman’s boat is in good shape that way we can get the most amount of money for it along with all the rest of the stuff ...
> 
> 
> I’m figuring we can get The honorable Ress to preside they will need a defense attorney we will let them use Burkcarp And we will pay him off we should be able to pay off The jury also as a result we all will be retired just like we hit the mega millions


Glad to see that you have returned!


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Glad to see that you have returned!


Glad to be home and back online


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I’m back and now the biggest Lawsuit ever I will have to retain Tom and fastwater, We are going to have to go after lazy off water account also as we all know Sherman does a lot of fishing in Florida I was thinking he is probably the one who took lazy to a bank somewhere to launder his offshore account .... I hope Sherman’s boat is in good shape that way we can get the most amount of money for it along with all the rest of the stuff ...
> 
> 
> I’m figuring we can get The honorable Ress to preside they will need a defense attorney we will let them use Burkcarp And we will pay him off we should be able to pay off The jury also as a result we all will be retired just like we hit the mega millions


Welcome back BH.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, well, well, it would appear that I'm experiencing a Mutiny on the Bounty...


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, well, well, it would appear that I'm experiencing a Mutiny on the Bounty...


 You do not have the slightest idea how bad it’s going to be I have made sure the snake charmer will be head of the jury and we are giving him a bonus for the guilty verdict if I would you and Sherman I would count your money one last time before you had to say goodbye to it


----------



## ress

Here come da judge here come da judge Glad BH is stomping around again!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Had to open Roho an acct too...hope you don't mind.
> If ya get any mail with this signature on it:
> View attachment 297965
> 
> ...just forward it to Roho.


Got it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Glad to be home and back online


You lost your suit like a champ....f and t is on your side now


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Here come da judge here come da judge Glad BH is stomping around again!


And feeling his oats!


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> And feeling his oats!


Just making up for lost time


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Seeing the cardiologist next week. My ct scan indicated some trouble.


hope it turns out to be something simple. I have 5 stints and a artificial valve in my heart now.



Lazy 8 said:


> I just got back from the foot doctor. The nail on my big toe decided it wanted to do a little curling action on one side. It's been hurting me for some time and I finally went to see about it today. Doc said it was caused by a fungi. It had a yellowish hue. I said, was it caused by poor hygiene? He said no, not at all.
> He said the cure is to cut that side of the nail completely off from the quick to the end. Just under 1/4 of the nail. He then said, I'll get you number up and we'll cut it off! I said...NOW? He said yes, unless you want to come back? I said, Let's giter dun. He numbed me up and cut it off.
> I'm lying here waiting for the numbness to wear off.
> Getting old ain't for sissies.


I had one of those ingrown nails on my big toe some yrs ago. the doctor cut the nail off and treated the area with acid so the nail wouldnt grow down the edge again. so far so good.

and don't worry lazy when its all said and done they'll have to all return all the money for services rendered by your sheep that they took without a court order plus interest and penalty's. those penalty's will run into millions alone bankrupting all of them.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> hope it turns out to be something simple. I have 5 stints and a artificial valve in my heart now.
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of those ingrown nails on my big toe some yrs ago. the doctor cut the nail off and treated the area with acid so the nail wouldnt grow down the edge again. so far so good.
> 
> and don't worry lazy when its all said and done they'll have to all return all the money for services rendered by your sheep that they took without a court order plus interest and penalty's. those penalty's will run into millions alone bankrupting all of them.
> sherman


This is from a guy who spent a fortune to drive to Florida and catch a common carp


----------



## ress

Get em Sherm!!


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I’m back and now the biggest Lawsuit ever I will have to retain Tom and fastwater, We are going to have to go after lazy off water account also as we all know Sherman does a lot of fishing in Florida I was thinking he is probably the one who took lazy to a bank somewhere to launder his offshore account .... I hope Sherman’s boat is in good shape that way we can get the most amount of money for it along with all the rest of the stuff ...
> 
> 
> I’m figuring we can get The honorable Ress to preside they will need a defense attorney we will let them use Burkcarp And we will pay him off we should be able to pay off The jury also as a result we all will be retired just like we hit the mega millions


Surely Thanking our Heavenly Father for all His mercy and grace!
Welcome back BH.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, well, well, it would appear that I'm experiencing a Mutiny on the Bounty...


And even your friend, Sir Walkswithatwitch is in on getting your millions. 
He may walk with a lot of 'swish'...but he knows how to stay rich. 



ress said:


> Here come da judge here come da judge Glad BH is stomping around again!


And he's in our pocket too



Saugeye Tom said:


> You lost your suit like a champ....f and t is on your side now


Now he's the richest looser ever.
Again, been great working behind the scenes with ya ST.



Snakecharmer said:


> And feeling his oats!


Leave your 'oats' alone BH...your not THAT strong yet.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> hope it turns out to be something simple. I have 5 stints and a artificial valve in my heart now.
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of those ingrown nails on my big toe some yrs ago. the doctor cut the nail off and treated the area with acid so the nail wouldnt grow down the edge again. so far so good.
> 
> and don't worry lazy when its all said and done they'll have to all return all the money for services rendered by your sheep that they took without a court order plus interest and penalty's. those penalty's will run into millions alone bankrupting all of them.
> sherman


Keeping SC in prayer.

Uncle Sherm, since your already limited budget is fixin to get even more limited due to this next monumental lawsuit, if'n the ingrown toenail comes back, we can take care of it in the barn saving you $. I have plenty of battery acid on hand.



1basshunter said:


> This is from a guy who spent a fortune to drive to Florida and catch a common carp


Again, can save uncle Sherm thousands...took some of the side $ made from ST when me and BH lost the lawsuit to ST and BC and opening up carp guide service on Big Walnut Creek.
Uncle Sherm will no longer have to travel clear to Fla. to catch a state record carp.


----------



## sherman51

just because you guys cant catch a trophy carp don't mean you are qualified to guide me, LOL.

as soon as you guys gives lazy his money for using his sheep without his permission he'll share a little bit with me and i'll never have to worry about money again.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## pawcat

Boat batteries charged.... check
Fresh line on reels.......... check
Gas in boat/truck............ check
Boat ramp 5 miles away...check
My lab and fishin pal (Buddy)...check


Time to take a ride!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

FYI I’ve heard a rumor. Didn’t really want to mention a name but...  he’s a regular guy on this thread and... man I can’t believe it’s true but it could be I guess..


----------



## fastwater

Ssshhhhh....I may have heard the same one.


----------



## Burkcarp1

He’s actually one of the top dogs on here.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bc. Hush


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bc. Hush


It’s you??? Don’t worry it’s safe with me


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...I see another lawsuit in the makin.


----------



## G.lock

Burkcarp1 said:


> FYI I’ve heard a rumor. Didn’t really want to mention a name but...  he’s a regular guy on this thread and... man I can’t believe it’s true but it could be I guess..


OK,OK
I'll admit it, I am the sexiest man in the world.
It's a hard thing but it's got to be someone.



wo


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> OK,OK
> I'll admit it, I am the sexiest man in the world.
> It's a hard thing but it's got to be someone.
> 
> 
> 
> wo


It’s good to believe in your self Even when nobody else in the world Believe your statement


----------



## ress

I think I saw him on World News Tonight.


----------



## Burkcarp1

G.lock said:


> OK,OK
> I'll admit it, I am the sexiest man in the world.
> It's a hard thing but it's got to be someone.
> 
> 
> 
> wo


It’s your lie you can say it however you would like.lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G.lock said:


> OK,OK
> I'll admit it, I am the sexiest man in the world.
> It's a hard thing but it's got to be someone.
> 
> 
> 
> wo


Pics please


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Pics please


That could be all bad


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Pics please


Does your wife know you are soliciting photos from a male?


----------



## G.lock

Saugeye Tom said:


> Pics please


Careful what you wish for!
Some things can't be unseen.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sports illustrated ??


----------



## fastwater

'Live PD' maybe???:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Does your wife know you are soliciting photos from a male?


Of course. We be swinging


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Of course. We be swinging


Cool...we be slingers too:


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Of course. We be swinging


Oh crap...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Cool...we be slingers too:


Before I become a attorney 
...they called me Tommy tank


----------



## ress

Lordy !!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Of course. We be swinging


TMI


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Go to boat thread...look at what's everyone's boat look like..fw said thank you..lazy


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Saugeye Tom said:


> Go to boat thread...look at what's everyone's boat look like..fw said thank you..lazy


I suppose Ole Swiftstream is gonna raffle off a half seat in that ride? Nice boat!
I'd suggest getting some prespawn perch puke in that just to get it broken in properly


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Go to boat thread...look at what's everyone's boat look like..fw said thank you..lazy


Well...just like the new one you bought...I think we both owe lazy, BC..and more especially their sheep/goats a very specials Thank You for the new boats. Me and BH losing that case to you and BC was the most lucrative case I ever lost. Again,pleasure doin business with you...hey, did BH get his cut yet?


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Well...just like the new one you bought...I think with both owe lazy, BC..and more especially their sheep/goats a very specials Thank You for the new boats. Me and BH losing that case to you and BC was the most lucrative case I ever lost. Again,pleasure doin business with you...hey, did BH get his cut yet?


BHs money is tied up until he gets the manure pile removed and cleaned up they made quite a mess but of coarse you guys know that already


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> I suppose Ole Swiftstream is gonna raffle off a half seat in that ride? Nice boat!
> I'd suggest getting some prespawn perch puke in that just to get it broken in properly


Nope...no can do on the seat raffle PK.
Don't let lazy know but the last seat went to his friend Sir Walkswithatwitch.
It was part of the deal with him givin up all the Intel on Lazy and BC to me and ST during them lawsuits. Heck, without Sir Walkwithatwitch, neither me or ST coulda bought them boats.
Guess we gotta add him to the 'Thank You' list too.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> BHs money is tied up until he gets the manure pile removed and cleaned up they made quite a mess but of coarse you guys know that already


Who's got BH tied up???
Sounds like Bubba's gonna have to get a call.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

BH hard at work so he can get paid great sight ain’t it?


----------



## 1basshunter

I done the all the cleaning and got My $10 million check after taxes and my wife getting a hold of that I am the proud owner of a $10 bill it was so worth it


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

Hello? Awfully quiet around here! Lazy it’s about time you stirred the pot no? Fastwa?ST? Bunch of rejects


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hello? Awfully quiet around here! Lazy it’s about time you stirred the pot no? Fastwa?ST? Bunch of rejects


Everyones working on their 2018 tax return....


----------



## Burkcarp1

I suspect they are out in their boats.....


----------



## ress

Posting in other threads. I save this one for last cause my mind will be altered after looking at it!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I suspect they are out in their boats.....


Well...kinda sorta. 
Does out getting boat ready to be on the water count?
Hopefully headed to Alum Thurs.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

Hut-Oh


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 298761


Easy. You will get this thread shut down...just saying


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Easy. You will get this thread shut down...just saying


Yep! Lay off them pain pills BH.
Gonna get all of us put on lockdown.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry guys I’ll stop


----------



## fastwater

How you been feelin BH...other than with your fingers ...of course?


----------



## scioto_alex

The Florida Man Challenge - Google "florida man" + your birth date (without year) to see what news stories come up.

http://www.brevardtimes.com/2019/03/florida-man-challenge-list-of-florida-man-stories-by-date/amp/


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey fastwater...trying the new boat out today..thx lazy and bc..u 2 bh ATTACH=full]298865[/ATTACH]


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Erie was calm though....trolled for eyes







we even gots 2 different engines covers


----------



## 1basshunter

That’s Amazing Tom That you were able to get walleyes in the Ocean in Florida. And all Sherman can get is a common Carp


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> How you been feelin BH...other than with your fingers ...of course?


Sore as all get out but getting better every day


----------



## fastwater

Shoooeeee....ST....that's some kinda dingy lazy and BC bought you. 
Roho took them sheep he got from you and went in business fer himself. He thinks he's Mr T now buyin all them gold chains to wear. Seen him floppin around in the yard the other day and thought he was havin some kind of ailment. Come to find out he had so many gold chains on he fell over and couldn't get up. 



1basshunter said:


> That’s Amazing Tom That you were able to get walleyes in the Ocean in Florida. And all Sherman can get is a common Carp


Where ever ST goes fishin...and whatever he goes fishin for... he usually hits a home run. He's just about as good a fisherman as he is an attorney. 



1basshunter said:


> Sore as all get out but getting better every day


Don't overdue it and follow the dr's rehab advice to the tee and you'll be out castin before you know it.
Still keepin you in prayer....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Also went to Erie today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> That’s Amazing Tom That you were able to get walleyes in the Ocean in Florida. And all Sherman can get is a common Carp


You OBVIOUSLY don't recognize lake Erie in a pic... where lazy be


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> You OBVIOUSLY don't recognize lake Erie in a pic... where lazy be


But I did recognize that the back of the boat says Miami Florida


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> But I did recognize that the back of the boat says Miami Florida


Says that cause that's where lazy was runnin his seeds at.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> But I did recognize that the back of the boat says Miami Florida


It's a import


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> It's a import


Cause you Don’t own it..


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> It's a import


Did you import the sea weed also just for the effect


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Did you import the sea weed also just for the effect


Algae from the bottom by west sister


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Algae from the bottom by west sister


My eyes must be old and I must need new glasses


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey fastwater...trying the new boat out today..thx lazy and bc..u 2 bh ATTACH=full]298865[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 298867
> View attachment 298869


Fake news


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Alaska is an amazing place!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Ha! Meant to post that in the picture thread! But it works here too since its a derail


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I guess I know a few guys Tom won't be representing.


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 299063
Hey my grill ain’t big enough.thoughts? The only thing I know is to start at one end and work it to the other.?...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HMMMMMMM i WONDER WHERE FASWAWA IS TODAY.....LAZY NOT HOME EITHER


----------



## Burkcarp1

Mighta had too many seeds?


----------



## Snakecharmer

How do you think the Tribe will do this year? I see another 90+ wins


----------



## ress

Reds are on now!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> HMMMMMMM i WONDER WHERE FASWAWA IS TODAY.....LAZY NOT HOME EITHER


I must tell ya...I was at CJ Brown today putting some break in hours on the new engine. Boat launched great and ran the same. Didn't get any rain but it was windy. Wind blowing straight down the lake from the dam. So...by about 11:30 water was white capping with about 2' rollers. Boat handle well cutting waves from all direction. A very dry ride for sure.

Again, want to thank lazy and BC for hiring my pal ST as their attorney. He sure put a whooping on me and my client BH. Want to also thank Lazy's friend Sir Walkswithatwitch for the inside info on both lazy and BC. 
But the biggest thanks goes to Mr ST Esq. attorney at law. The bestest attorney this side of CJ Brown. I never knew losing a case could be lucrative enough to pay fer a new boat. 
Thanks for the side deals ST.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Went to Wendy's for lunch today with my wife. I got a senior discount without asking...How the hell did they know it is my 60th birthday? My boys will be here by 7 and we plan on a big dinner at a very good restaurant. Then tomarrow going to a brewery on Catawba Is called OAST Brewery.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Went to Wendy's for lunch today with my wife. I got a senior discount without asking...How the hell did they know it is my 60th birthday? My boys will be here by 7 and we plan on a big dinner at a very good restaurant. Then tomarrow going to a brewery on Catawba Is called OAST Brewery.


Happy Birthday Ress! May you celebrate many more healthy natal anniversaries....


----------



## fastwater

Well...Happy B-Day to you then!
Your Golden Buckeye card is in the mail.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Happy birthday Ress


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Happy Birthday ya old fart!


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Happy Birthday ya old fart!


He is old... isn't he!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ress happy day!!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> He is old... isn't he!


yes he does. and he smells at times, LOL.
sherman


----------



## G.lock

All old people smell!
HEY.... what's that smell.... me


----------



## 1basshunter

Happy birthday ress and may you have many more


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> yes he does. and he smells at times, LOL.
> sherman


The smell you were referring to is from not changing Your depends big boy pull-ups


----------



## Burkcarp1

Buncha stinky OLD men!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey what all did you guys do today with this rain?


----------



## fiveeyes

WTH is OAST?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey what all did you guys do today with this rain?


I was sitting in the boat ...thx lazy waxing my back


----------



## hailtothethief

Im having hot wings. Been a relaxing day. Did nothing.


----------



## Burkcarp1

What happened to Lazy??hmmm...??when he comes back he’ll be probably asking for bengay.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey Sherm


----------



## Burkcarp1

Did you get it...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Today?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> What happened to Lazy??hmmm...??when he comes back he’ll be probably asking for bengay.


How long


----------



## Burkcarp1

Not sure


----------



## 1basshunter

Fishing all day


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 299359
> Fishing all day


Pay lake??


----------



## 1basshunter

Buckeye lake is only a pay lake for lazy and by the way he owes me money for that also

Get ready for a new lawsuit


----------



## ress

fiveeyes said:


> WTH is OAST?


My bad. It's, twin oast brewery. Really cool place!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pawcat

My home lake is hot!


----------



## ress

NICE !!


----------



## pawcat

TY ress, and I thank the crappie Gods Too


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Buckeye lake is only a pay lake for lazy and by the way he owes me money for that also
> 
> Get ready for a new lawsuit


Must be why he's been on the 'lamb' lately.
And I thought he was 'on the lamb' cause ST took all his sheep and goats.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Burkcarp1

Trying to fish today


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> What happened to Lazy??hmmm...??when he comes back he’ll be probably asking for bengay.


Lazy's been busy 'growing' his seed business. Things are sprouting up all over.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Lazy's been busy 'growing' his seed business. Things are sprouting up all over.


Who is this???


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Lazy's been busy 'growing' his seed business. Things are sprouting up all over.


Making up for lost sheep revenue??


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Making up for lost sheep revenue??


Good one


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Making up for lost sheep revenue??


I kept a few 'personal' ewes. You know, the, 'private stock.' The fluffy, ugly ones. They keep me busy. I can't complain. Especially since the ones I have don't have any of those pesky *STD's *like the ones ST and FW got. *WHOA! DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING! *
I had the vet come out and check the entire flock. He culled out the ones I kept.


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 299671


Good Eats!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## ress

New member of our family.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 299677


Is that EZ's Dobie up there? I can't tell if it's little ears are cropped? EZ?


----------



## 1basshunter

This is our new member of the family


----------



## Lazy 8

Is that Mamas little boy or girl?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 299681
> This is our new member of the family


----------



## fastwater

^^^^Ladies and gentlemen...ladies that want to be gentlemen...gentlemen that want to be ladies...
...that is a trained killer right there.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Killer for the boat ?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Killer for the boat ?


Yes...and ST's toes.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BALLZAK BREED


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 299775


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 299775


WAY TO MUCH FACE BOOK TIME


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I kept a few 'personal' ewes. You know, the, 'private stock.' The fluffy, ugly ones. They keep me busy. I can't complain. Especially since the ones I have don't have any of those pesky *STD's *like the ones ST and FW got. *WHOA! DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING! *
> I had the vet come out and check the entire flock. He culled out the ones I kept.


So you knowingly passed out tainted sheep? Uh oh...


----------



## scioto_alex

warm quiet romantic nights as the crescent moon shines through the slats of the old barn


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> So you knowingly passed out tainted sheep? Uh oh...


CHA CHING!!!
Lazy...better call your friend Sir Walkswithaswish and get a pile more $...
ST...the notorious attorney at law...will be getting another boat.


----------



## Bronson

I dont even know Sherman but I feel.sorry for the poor guy! If any of you guys get down towards caesar creek or Indian lake let me know. Would love to get to know some of you!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bronson said:


> I dont even know Sherman but I feel.sorry for the poor guy! If any of you guys get down towards caesar creek or Indian lake let me know. Would love to get to know some of you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yes Sherman is a sorry guy....


----------



## 1basshunter

Bronson said:


> I dont even know Sherman but I feel.sorry for the poor guy! If any of you guys get down towards caesar creek or Indian lake let me know. Would love to get to know some of you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Wait to you meet him he’s even a nicer guy in person Sherman, I Lied for you now you owe me money or Tom will sue for your boat also


----------



## Saugeye Tom

TAINTED EWES....BOATS....I'M ON IT


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ooops


----------



## fastwater

Bronson said:


> I dont even know Sherman but I feel.sorry for the poor guy! If any of you guys get down towards caesar creek or Indian lake let me know. Would love to get to know some of you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Hmmm...I wish I had it as good as uncle Sherm.
If you feel sorry for him, the rest of us will bring tears to your eyes.
We sure don't have the $'s to travel all the way to Fla. to fish for carp.

Anyways...WELCOME to the 'Derailer' asylum.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...I wish I had it as good as uncle Sherm.
> If you feel sorry for him, the rest of us will bring tears to your eyes.
> We sure don't have the $'s to travel all the way to Fla. to fish for carp.
> 
> Anyways...WELCOME to the 'Derailer' asylum.


We don’t even have the money to fish for them in Ohio


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> So you knowingly passed out tainted sheep? Uh oh...





Burkcarp1 said:


> Ooops


That's ok BC...ST will give ya your cut.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> We don’t even have the money to fish for them in Ohio


You got that right!
Got my wallet lifted the other day and the thief brought wallet back, got in his own pocket and handed me a $20.


----------



## pawcat

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 299733


Ur boat is to clean! needs to be more like this/


----------



## pawcat

or this


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> So you knowingly passed out tainted sheep? Uh oh...


Uh, I didn't pass out squat. Soggy Bottom Tom and his Illustrious Sidekick, The Quickiewawa STOLE them thar sheepies from me under false pretenses. And Mr. Burkcarp, I have you down as an accomplis. It's all on the docket. You all will be subpoenaed.
Y'all best better be getting to the clinic in the mean time.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 299733


Looks like a little white yapper to me? Loving maybe, but a yapper.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Looks like a little white yapper to me? Loving maybe, but a yapper.


Silent but deadly... .


----------



## ress

Turns out our new 10 month old dog takes a lot more time than our ol' 13 yr old Labs did. I'am getting behind here. Prolly have to speed read OGF for awhile.........


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Turns out our new 10 month old dog takes a lot more time than our ol' 13 yr old Labs did. I'am getting behind here. Prolly have to speed read OGF for awhile.........


chewy?


----------



## scioto_alex

Sounds like a pit bull pup I knew. That thing was a mouth that happened to have a small dog attached to it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Looks like a little white yapper to me? Loving maybe, but a yapper.


Look on the bright side, that’s the scariest thing about ST


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Look on the bright side, that’s the scariest thing about ST


Uh, no, the scariest thing is them there sheep ewe all been messing with. Ain't it a beach when you think you struck the Mother Lode only to find out there's an underlying curse attached?


----------



## Lazy 8

Tommy, putting all jokes aside, your doggie looks like a sweet little baby. Whose lap does he curl up in? Yours or Mommys?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Tommy, putting all jokes aside, your doggie looks like a sweet little baby. Whose lap does he curl up in? Yours or Mommys?


I’m thinking probably on STs side of the bed...


----------



## sherman51

thanks guys for not picking on me lately. i've been sick and haven't felt like defending myself. went to the doctor and he thinks I might have an ulcer. sent me to the G.I. doctor and he wants a upper and lower scope done. now I'm waiting for my heart doctor to clear me. so far i'd lost 15 lbs in the last 3 weeks when I went to the G.I. doctor last Monday. I have been reading your posts but haven't felt like posting. if you guys have any spare prayers please send them my way.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> thanks guys for not picking on me lately. i've been sick and haven't felt like defending myself. went to the doctor and he thinks I might have an ulcer. sent me to the G.I. doctor and he wants a upper and lower scope done. now I'm waiting for my heart doctor to clear me. so far i'd lost 15 lbs in the last 3 weeks when I went to the G.I. doctor last Monday. I have been reading your posts but haven't felt like posting. if you guys have any spare prayers please send them my way.
> sherman


I thought there’s something different about you.Hang in there buddy.Thoughts and prayers to you my friend!


----------



## fastwater

]


sherman51 said:


> thanks guys for not picking on me lately. i've been sick and haven't felt like defending myself. went to the doctor and he thinks I might have an ulcer. sent me to the G.I. doctor and he wants a upper and lower scope done. now I'm waiting for my heart doctor to clear me. so far i'd lost 15 lbs in the last 3 weeks when I went to the G.I. doctor last Monday. I have been reading your posts but haven't felt like posting. if you guys have any spare prayers please send them my way.
> sherman


Always have prayers to send you uncle Sherm.
Please keep us posted as you feel like doing so.
Prayers humbly continued out for you....


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> thanks guys for not picking on me lately. i've been sick and haven't felt like defending myself. went to the doctor and he thinks I might have an ulcer. sent me to the G.I. doctor and he wants a upper and lower scope done. now I'm waiting for my heart doctor to clear me. so far i'd lost 15 lbs in the last 3 weeks when I went to the G.I. doctor last Monday. I have been reading your posts but haven't felt like posting. if you guys have any spare prayers please send them my way.
> sherman


Prayers sent Sherm..... You know I was only kiddin about you being sorry...


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, you don't even need to ask. Just that you're not feeling well is enough for us. Consider it done my friend.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m thinking probably on STs side of the bed...


I'm thinking you need to, Just Say No To CRACK!


----------



## ress

Get well Sherm, brighter days ahead!! Cosmo is not a chewer thank God. He is a pretty smart dog, so far. We think he must have been in a crate a lot. He was very reluctant to run when we took him off the leash. He is always wanting to be petted and played with. I think I've heard him bark once.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Sherm, you've been prayed for today!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tommy, putting all jokes aside, your doggie looks like a sweet little baby. Whose lap does he curl up in? Yours or Mommys?


Mine...won't go near the wife unless she has food


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Pray for ya sherm


----------



## Saugeye Tom

No bed for killer...caged every night


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman,it’s done and I’m going to keep praying for you till your better...


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> No bed for killer...caged every night


A caged killer?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> A caged killer?


Yep put them behind bars..


----------



## pawcat

Darn!! I was going to DERAIL.... But I lost my TRAIN of thought.
hummm huh.. ok then


----------



## pawcat

Oh I know what is was... when is the (Carp n tunnel) tournament?...anybody?...sherm?


----------



## Lazy 8

pawcat said:


> Oh I know what is was... when is the (Carp n tunnel) tournament?...anybody?...sherm?


I think it coinsides with the Vertigo Games.


----------



## Burkcarp1

pawcat said:


> Darn!! I was going to DERAIL.... But I lost my TRAIN of thought.
> hummm huh.. ok then


Don’t feel bad , I do the same


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I think it coinsides with the Vertigo Games.


...or too many seeds.


----------



## Burkcarp1

If they got them from Lazy they might be tainted......


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> If they got them from Lazy they might be tainted......


Hmmm...thanks BC...are you listening pawcat???

Ifn you got those tainted seeds off a lazy that are now causing you short term memory loss, you may want to contact Mr ST ESQ att. at law. He specializes in these kind of claims and can make you a very prosperous feller.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...thanks BC...are you listening pawcat???
> 
> Ifn you got those tainted seeds off a lazy that are now causing you short term memory loss, you may want to contact Mr ST ESQ att. at law. He specializes in these kind of claims and can make you a very prosperous feller.


Lazy has the best seeds in the world and he’s making money hand over fist and with Sherman Transferring the money to his offshore accounts good luck getting some of it


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Lazy has the best seeds in the world and he’s making money hand over fist and with Sherman Transferring the money to his offshore accounts good luck getting some of it


You got that right driver.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...thanks BC...are you listening pawcat???
> 
> Ifn you got those tainted seeds off a lazy that are now causing you short term memory loss, you may want to contact Mr ST ESQ att. at law. He specializes in these kind of claims and can make you a very prosperous feller.


No claim....no seeds.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Lazy has the best seeds in the world and he’s making money hand over fist and with Sherman Transferring the money to his offshore accounts good luck getting some of it


Only thing ST has to do is talk to Lazy's 'friend' Sir Walkswithaswish to get lazys offshore acct $.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Only thing ST has to do is talk to Lazy's 'friend' Sir Walkswithaswish to get lazys offshore acct $.


That account number goes to the grave with me. The ol lady don't even know it.
Ur on crack.


----------



## pawcat

I was gona say somthin..but I forget wht is wuzzz


----------



## pawcat

OH.....mayb it wuz da seeeeeeds!


----------



## pawcat




----------



## pawcat

My sons make a wish


----------



## Lazy 8

Where in the heck is FOSR? I hope he's alright. Might wanna add him to our prayer list.
Sherm.....check
FOSR.......check


----------



## scioto_alex

> Where in the heck is FOSR?


I'm just trying to figure this out. I have no damned idea what this thing is or why it's on my table or why I'm wearing this stupid thing around my neck. I don't want to talk about it. You guys just be glad that your lives don't have crap like this going on.


----------



## ress

pawcat said:


> View attachment 300107


Sure miss watching BP. God Bless your son


----------



## Snakecharmer

pawcat said:


> My sons make a wish


Who is the player with your son? I'm sure it made your son's day!


----------



## pawcat

Brandon Phillips
This was a few years back


----------



## pawcat

Todd Frazer
That was a fun day hanging out with the red legs


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Lazy has the best seeds in the world and he’s making money hand over fist and with Sherman Transferring the money to his offshore accounts good luck getting some of it


Buckeye coastie said thx for his new boat


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Buckeye coastie said thx for his new boat


I had a visit by the authorities last week wanting to know why I wasn't making payments on said boat any more. I gave them your, FW and Buckeye Coasties addresses. I said the you all strong armed it from me along with some sick sheep. Expect a visit. These guys don't play games.
They were asking....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I had a visit by the authorities last week wanting to know why I wasn't making payments on said boat any more. I gave them your, FW and Buckeye Coasties addresses. I said the you all strong armed it from me along with some sick sheep. Expect a visit. These guys don't play games.
> They were asking....


Lazy aint taken any prisoners....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Electric fence


----------



## pawcat

gone fishin!


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I'm just trying to figure this out. I have no damned idea what this thing is or why it's on my table or why I'm wearing this stupid thing around my neck. I don't want to talk about it. You guys just be glad that your lives don't have crap like this going on.
> View attachment 300113


Could be worse, you could be wearing one of those dog cone head things...


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I had a visit by the authorities last week wanting to know why I wasn't making payments on said boat any more. I gave them your, FW and Buckeye Coasties addresses. I said the you all strong armed it from me along with some sick sheep. Expect a visit. These guys don't play games.
> They were asking....


My lil buddy is steady taking notes on all this intimidating witness business:


----------



## sherman51

well guys i've just got to do this.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

9000
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

http://www.tanks-encyclopedia.com/ww2/US/M4_Sherman.php


----------



## ress

Dang Sherm your like a Hawk !


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Dang Sherm your like a Hawk !


More like a vulture......10,000 has my name on it! DIBS....


----------



## 1basshunter

Good


Snakecharmer said:


> More like a vulture......10,000 has my name on it! DIBS....


Good luck with that


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Dang Sherm your like a Hawk !


just checked in at the right time.
sherman


----------



## pawcat

My boy was all smiles catching his first fish of the year.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey Sherm did you receive it?


----------



## fastwater

^^^and that's a nice one too pawcat. 
Tell that young man Congrats from all us demented derailer heatherns.

You go uncle Sherm on that 9000th post.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> 9000
> sherman


Sherm, glad you could crawl outta your death bed to make that post. I hope that put a little spring in your step!
Prayers for Shermie for 10,000!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> My lil buddy is steady taking notes on all this intimidating witness business:
> View attachment 300165


I got a little sumpthin sumpthin that'll fix your little buddies wagon. Oh yea. Meet FiFi.


----------



## fastwater

Lol!
Sitting here with iPad in my lap. My lil pup was sound asleep at my feet dreaming and running...I turned that vid on with volume up and when that poodle started its growling and snapping, my lil pup jumped to his feet and just stared at me. Thought he was gonna attack for a second.


----------



## scioto_alex

That poodle is the reason why pythons exist.


----------



## ress

Goodin alex........those little turds anoy me. Sister has one and I would like to punt that thing when it nearly bites my ankle, just kidding of course.


----------



## fastwater

Speaking of pythons...
An Everglades record: largest female python captured in Big Cypress
https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/an-everglades-record-largest-female-python-captured-in-big-cypress Explore the Fox News apps that are right for you at http://www.foxnews.com/apps-products/index.html.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Speaking of pythons...
> An Everglades record: largest female python captured in Big Cypress
> https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/an-everglades-record-largest-female-python-captured-in-big-cypress Explore the Fox News apps that are right for you at http://www.foxnews.com/apps-products/index.html.


That's amazing. They say those things are eating all the food that the gators and panthers would've been eating. They're just like ol FiFi.....killing machines.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> That's amazing. They say those things are eating all the food that the gators and panthers would've been eating. They're just like ol FiFi.....killing machines.


Yep...they are the King of the Jungle there with no predators besides man. Really putting a hurting on the ecosystem there. Even eating the gators.


----------



## scioto_alex

Since the pythons are so successful down there, I wonder why they weren't already there. Why were there no such news stories 50 or 100 years ago?


----------



## fastwater

^^^Hmmm...
...I suppose we could ask ourselves that question not only about invasive species of animals but invasive species of plants as well. Or even insects.
IMO, man is his own worse enemy in a lot of ways. He's also mother natures worse enemy in a few...


----------



## scioto_alex

Invasive plants, huh? Honeysuckle.

We've been cutting that stuff out of Griggs Reservoir for more than ten years. It will smother and kill everything else.

I found an old pic of my grandmother in that park, in 1967, and she's holding a blooming branch of redbud. 

And before anyone else says it, yes she was a battleaxe.










All of that redbud is gone now, replaced by honeysuckle. I'm waiting to see if any of it comes back now that we've removed the honeysuckle.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Invasive plants, huh? Honeysuckle.
> 
> We've been cutting that stuff out of Griggs Reservoir for more than ten years. It will smother and kill everything else.
> 
> I found an old pic of my grandmother in that park, in 1967, and she's holding a blooming branch of redbud.
> 
> And before anyone else says it, yes she was a battleaxe.
> 
> View attachment 300359
> 
> 
> All of that redbud is gone now, replaced by honeysuckle. I'm waiting to see if any of it comes back now that we've removed the honeysuckle.


Why not plant some?


----------



## scioto_alex

Plant redbud? I tried, using seeds from the trees at my old house. I don't know yet if any of it grew.

Redbud seeds have low viability because there's some kind of moth whose caterpillars eat through the seed pods. Look at the seeds closely and most of them have small holes in them.


----------



## ress

My dog catches squirrels
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

How's he with live squirrels?


----------



## pawcat

ress is training is pup to compete with my champion bunny huntin Basset Hound..LOL


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Plant redbud? I tried, using seeds from the trees at my old house. I don't know yet if any of it grew.
> 
> Redbud seeds have low viability because there's some kind of moth whose caterpillars eat through the seed pods. Look at the seeds closely and most of them have small holes in them.


I LOVE Redbud. For those of you that don't know, it's just about the first color you see in the spring.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 300521


I just use a billy goat. Stake 'em out and they'll mow a perfect circle. Just like a self propelled on a close line to a stake.


----------



## scioto_alex

I knew a guy who would loan his donkey to graze down the back lot of the church across the street. He just had to put up some temporary fence and give it a day or two.

I've heard that goats will seek out and graze poison ivy out of a pasture before eating anything else.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I just use a billy goat. Stake 'em out and they'll mow a perfect circle. Just like a self propelled on a close line to a stake.


HMMMMM you have goats ??????


----------



## ress

Fresh Meat!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> HMMMMM you have goats ??????


I got first dibs...


----------



## ress

Nasty

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I got first dibs...


You’re too late


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> You’re too late


Hey now... quit it


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> HMMMMM you have goats ??????


Down boys. Down. At ease. Cool your jets. 
Don't go getting yer loins on fir.
These ain't like fluffy sheep. Although there is an art to it. Now I've heard (mind you) that if you take 'em down to the pond that they don't like the water and they keep....baaaaaackin up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Down boys. Down. At ease. Cool your jets.
> Don't go getting yer loins on fir.
> These ain't like fluffy sheep. Although there is an art to it. Now I've heard (mind you) that if you take 'em down to the pond that they don't like the water and they keep....baaaaaackin up.


Boots needed


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Boots needed


Barefoot 'n bibs. Hillbilly UP.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1

Who’s going fishing tomorrow?


----------



## ress

I bought my first Crappie rod last Friday. Big R had a sale and I paid 20 bucks for a 8 footer with a little cheap Zebco reel on it. Going to give it a whirl sometime soon.


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> View attachment 300763


So what you’re saying is you got skunked huh?


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Who’s going fishing tomorrow?


Me right after work


----------



## pawcat

im going tom. afternoon...for crappie an saugeye
And this wkend going to the Big O for Big Cats


----------



## Burkcarp1

Going to Erie tomorrow...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy? Oh that’s right you have sheep /goats to attend to....


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Lazy? Oh that’s right you have sheep /goats to attend to....


Yup, heading down south of the border, crossing the river to WV....where the men are men and the sheep are scared. Ewe Buckeyes wouldn't know where I'm coming from.


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> View attachment 300763


Lazy got a new herd????


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lazy got a new herd????


Shhhh... classified information...


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lazy got a new herd????


That explains why he's been so scarce around here lately.
Getting them all broke in and he doesn't have enough strength left to type.


----------



## pawcat

fastwater said:


> That explains why he's been so scarce around here lately.
> Getting them all broke in and he doesn't have enough strength left to type.


He did say....Where men are men!
Gona put them boots to work..


----------



## pawcat

Oh!! I caught 2 lil sauger and about a 6 pack of crappie this afternoon..


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

You on 


1basshunter said:


> View attachment 300907


Facebook toooooo much


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> You on
> 
> Facebook toooooo much


Like I’m the only one


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> You on
> 
> Facebook toooooo much


How do you know it came from Facebook??


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lazy got a new herd????


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> How do you know it came from Facebook??


He’s on it all the time


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, you Buckeyes oughta come on down here?


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's what happened during Soggy Tommy's last court appearance. It wasn't real purty.


----------



## pawcat

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, you Buckeyes oughta come on down here?


That is the best Jam ever! top 10.


----------



## scioto_alex

I want rain. My back yard has always flooded. I dug a rain garden that can take about 300 gallons of roof runoff but it still overflows and I still get (less) water in the basement. So I finally dug a drain past the side of the house, where it also flooded. Now I wait while the sun shines.

Only Love can bring the Rain, like the Sweat of Lovers laying in the Fields.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Plz loan that sign to Quickiewawa ^^^


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Plz loan that sign to Quickiewawa ^^^


HEY...my therapist said I resemble that remark!!!
And I don't think the shock therapy is helping any either....but I am starting to form a bit of a s-s-stutter.


----------



## Lazy 8

DDDDDDDDDo, you have a metallic taste in your mmmmmmmmouth? 
Plus, they might wanna get some of those Energizer Bunny batteries for that cattle prod.


----------



## ress

Back in the day while we were screwing around at one of our buddies farm we got a cattle prod off the hook and dared each other to take a poke. Them dang thing hurt!!!


----------



## sherman51

haven't been out much the last couple of week. but I looked out the kitchen window while getting a drink of water and see robins playing in the yard. this and dandelions in the yard tells me spring has sprung. sure hope I get to feeling better soon. hit 80 degrees today but cooling back down the next few days.

doing my bottom scope on the 23rd and the top scope the 24th. go to the heart doctor tomorrow to get cleared for the scopes.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Any of you guys ever pee on a electric fence? If so what was the results?


----------



## G.lock

Burkcarp1 said:


> Any of you guys ever pee on a electric fence? If so what was the results?


Yes, it was shocking!


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> Any of you guys ever pee on a electric fence? If so what was the results?


Not me. Seen something like that on a one of those A&E E.R. shows and the guy got his dinger burnt.


----------



## pawcat

Couch boss!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> *DDDDDDDDDo, you have a metallic taste in your mmmmmmmmouth?*
> Plus, they might wanna get some of those Energizer Bunny batteries for that cattle prod.





ress said:


> Back in the day while we were screwing around at one of our buddies farm we got a cattle prod off the hook and dared each other to take a poke. Them dang thing hurt!!!



YYYYes I ddddo. BBBBut ddddidn't kkkknow it wwwwas from the sssshock ttttreatments.

They don't use the cattle prods anymore.
They use one of these thats turbocharged:





FWIW, this guys a sissy. Mines set at 8 power for my morning alarm clock. Wait till he gets hit a turbo charged unit that goes to 12 power. They're like getting hit with a taser and will drop a bull.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Not me. Seen something like that on a one of those A&E E.R. shows and the guy got his dinger burnt.


Yep...and it doesn't take the pup long to find out about peeing on an electric fence either. He sees those little pink ribbons tied on a steak bone and he's not goin near it.


----------



## Lazy 8

pawcat said:


> Couch boss!
> View attachment 301029


I'd boot him and those Sad Sack eyes down the road.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> YYYYes I ddddo. BBBBut ddddidn't kkkknow it wwwwas from the sssshock ttttreatments.
> 
> They don't use the cattle prods anymore.
> They use one of these thats turbocharged:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, this guys a sissy. Mines set at 8 power for my morning alarm clock. Wait till he gets hit a turbo charged unit that goes to 12 power. They're like getting hit with a taser and will drop a bull.


Well you're just tougher than owl poo.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Well you're just tougher than owl poo.


Thanks!
BBBBut III've bbbbeen told ju just to dddumb ttto know any better.


----------



## scioto_alex

Ever notice how you can hear fence chargers ticking on AM radio?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Ever notice how you can hear fence chargers ticking on AM radio?


Back up FOSR, your're in the warning, You're About To Get Zapped, area.
I had a friend who lived out in the country and if it weren't for the electric fence around her garden, she wouldn't of had one.


----------



## G.lock

When I was a kid my brothers and I would hook a dry cell battery up to the coil of a old model A Ford, then get a bunch of us to sit in a circle holding hands. The kid in the middle got a healthy zap when we touched the wire but the rest just felt a small tickle.
Come to think about it, this might explain some things.


----------



## scioto_alex

Elective electrocution


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G.lock said:


> When I was a kid my brothers and I would hook a dry cell battery up to the coil of a old model A Ford, then get a bunch of us to sit in a circle holding hands. The kid in the middle got a healthy zap when we touched the wire but the rest just felt a small tickle.
> Come to think about it, this might explain some things.


was you the middle man?


----------



## Lazy 8

What's the worst you've ever been zapped?
For me it was when I was a very young teenager and quickly learned to respect a live spark plug wire. I can still taste it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

this is me


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> What's the worst you've ever been zapped?
> For me it was when I was a very young teenager and quickly learned to respect a live spark plug wire. I can still taste it.


There was the time someone bet me that my tongue would not fit into a light bulb socket. I was doing fine until nightfall.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> There was the time someone bet me that my tongue would not fit into a light bulb socket. I was doing fine until nightfall.


That explains some things....


----------



## Lazy 8

For some, odd, unknown, weird reason, that reminds me of Cousin It.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Who’s on first? Who’s on second?


----------



## Lazy 8

Who's on first.
What's on second.
I don't know's on third.


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> For some, odd, unknown, weird reason, that reminds me of Cousin It.


No, not Cousin It, Uncle Fester.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> No, not Cousin It, Uncle Fester.


YOU ARE SOOOOOO RIGHT!
SOGGY TOM IS COUSIN IT.
QUICKIEWAWA IS...THING.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> YOU ARE SOOOOOO RIGHT!
> SOGGY TOM IS COUSIN IT.
> QUICKIEWAWA IS...THING.


Appropriate for the season:


----------



## pawcat




----------



## pawcat




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## fastwater




----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


>


I saw Lazy , Sherm , Fastwawa, Soggy Tom, BC, BH. Alex, SConner & Outwest. Looked like it was made at the January gathering. Thanks. Never saw that Vid before.


----------



## ress

Our new dog that we've had for 10 days got out of the fenced in back yard around 3 yesterday. We and a whole group from FB looked for him until dark. Was seen running fields nearby but ran when we got close. Crossed a very busy 4 lane road a few times according to reports. We gave up at dark, but a few of the FB people kept looking til 10 30. Today at 5 45 I found him lying on the back step! Some how he found his way back and into the fenced in back yard.


----------



## scioto_alex

Next time, check your roof before you go running around after him.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Our new dog that we've had for 10 days got out of the fenced in back yard around 3 yesterday. We and a whole group from FB looked for him until dark. Was seen running fields nearby but ran when we got close. Crossed a very busy 4 lane road a few times according to reports. We gave up at dark, but a few of the FB people kept looking til 10 30. Today at 5 45 I found him lying on the back step! Some how he found his way back and into the fenced in back yard.


If you ever wondered if he knew where home was, you know now. Good boy.
Looks like you have some fence mending to do today, or is it just not tall enough?
Any coyotes where you live?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, anybody seen ol EZ?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nope he’s not a very dependable kind of guy


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 301247


Or for me, Fishing is for people who suck at golfing!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Our new dog that we've had for 10 days got out of the fenced in back yard around 3 yesterday. We and a whole group from FB looked for him until dark. Was seen running fields nearby but ran when we got close. Crossed a very busy 4 lane road a few times according to reports. We gave up at dark, but a few of the FB people kept looking til 10 30. Today at 5 45 I found him lying on the back step! Some how he found his way back and into the fenced in back yard.


Maybe you should rename him to Houdini....


----------



## pawcat

ran into this lil booger this morning


----------



## ress

Found a high spot in the fence wire. He must have squeezed under twice. Probably chased a rabbit and the rabbit ran under first. The fb people said the field area he was in has coyotes around. My in laws have greyhounds and i bet he can keep up with them!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Where is that Sherm?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Half a moon tonight......


----------



## pawcat




----------



## pawcat

Cat chin Catfish!!!


----------



## pawcat




----------



## Lazy 8

Maybe EZ and Sherm are holed up somewhere riding the storm out?
Riding the storm out? Waiting for the fallout?


----------



## ress

I gota find the headphones before listning ta those two


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Lazy 8

Did Sherm have another procedure coming up?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Where is that Sherm?
> View attachment 301339





Lazy 8 said:


> Did Sherm have another procedure coming up?


im still here just don't feel much like posting. I seen the heart doctor yesterday and got cleared for my scopes on the 23rd and 24th. I will stop my blood thinner they put me on after the heart valve replacement on the 19th I think. will start taking it again after the scopes along with 2 injections a day for 3 days. 

all you guys have fun with lazy's clean sheep, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Where is that Sherm?
> View attachment 301339


Carp fishing


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Carp fishing


I sure wish I was carp fishing.









sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm did you get the envelope I sent.?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sherm did you get the envelope I sent.?


yes I did. and thank you very much for thinking of me. but after checking the traxstech holders out i've decided to stick with the cannon because of only one hand needed to set the holder. would you like me to send them back to you?
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> yes I did. and thank you very much for thinking of me. but after checking the traxstech holders out i've decided to stick with the cannon because of only one hand needed to set the holder. would you like me to send them back to you?
> sherman


No you can keep them..


----------



## ress

Sherm I have had those scope things done a couple times. Had to stop the thinners too. The shots to the belly sting for 30 seconds or so. Pretty normal stuff.


----------



## pawcat

sherman51 said:


> I sure wish I was carp fishing.
> 
> View attachment 301441
> 
> sherman


Sherms always showing off that Carp he caught in Florida... lol


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Sherm I have had those scope things done a couple times. Had to stop the thinners too. The shots to the belly sting for 30 seconds or so. Pretty normal stuff.


What are they scoping for? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Lazy 8

Scope your heart?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Scope your heart?


just checking to see if he has one, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## ress

Yup. Scope the nodes that receive the spark and any scaring from ablations.


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> View attachment 301663


I remember drinking it back many yrs ago. but I haven't heard anything about it in yrs. it was kinda nasty but it was cheap.
sherman


----------



## Bronson

Kinda nasty? My grandpa dank that stuff and it smelled like cat piss!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Bronson said:


> Kinda nasty? My grandpa dank that stuff and it smelled like cat piss!
> 
> 
> Did Grandma make him use a litter box?


----------



## Lazy 8

I remember taking a stress test a few years ago. Those girls worked me up to a lather! I passed. But the eerie thing for me was listening to my heart beat or pump blood. I heard it at a resting state and the 'lather' state. Makes you wonder how many times it could keep 'ticking'or pumping. Amazing.


----------



## Bronson

Hell she drank it with him!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pawcat

sherman51 said:


> I sure wish I was carp fishing.
> 
> View attachment 301441
> 
> sherman


I gota try to find my biggest carp pic.
Carp tourney..IS ON!!!


----------



## pawcat

For those that post after midnight on the Derail train!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmVqIgKOgEYdnight


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I remember taking a stress test a few years ago. Those girls worked me up to a lather! I passed. But the eerie thing for me was listening to my heart beat or pump blood. I heard it at a resting state and the 'lather' state. Makes you wonder how many times it could keep 'ticking'or pumping. Amazing.


Going for one on Wednesday......


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Going for one on Wednesday......


Good luck brother. Have you been sprinting uphill on a treadmill lately?
After I had both knees replaced in 013, I asked my Ortho Surgeon if I could ever run again? He said Tim, let me put it this way, if the building you happen to be in catches fire.....
But those gals didn't care about my knees. They just wanted me to go a little more time on the treadmill. I think I lasted for 9 minutes going full blast for a large part of it.
The thing that gets you is the end. They don't slow it down until you're walking, you go from 110% to full stop in one second.
Once again, good luck brother!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey fastwa you ok? You haven’t been spinning any yarns lately......do you need a group hug in the shower.??


----------



## pawcat

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey fastwa you ok? You haven’t been spinning any yarns lately......do you need a group hug in the shower.??


COUNT ME OUT!!!!


----------



## pawcat

He's out putting feeesh slime in his new boat...
like to see pics of that!...?


----------



## Burkcarp1

pawcat said:


> He's out putting feeesh slime in his new boat...
> like to see pics of that!...?


He’s gotta catch some first so yeah I want pics....course he’ll pry borrow some from ST...


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey fastwa you ok? You haven’t been spinning any yarns lately......do you need a group hug in the shower.??


Wild horses couldn't make me like this one. As a matter of fact, it makes me feel kinda creepy.
Group hug? You, Fastwawa and......*NOT SOGGY BOTTOM TOMMY!*


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey fastwa you ok? You haven’t been spinning any yarns lately......do you need a group hug in the shower.??


Doin ok here. Just been busy makin sure lil Missy gets the tractor fixed. It broke down on me comin back from the grocery store.
If'n I don't stay on her she'll git a bit lazy on me.
Here she is pushin the tractor into the barn:








...and startin to work on it:









How come everyone wants to take a group shower?
That's the same thing lil Missy wanted to do after she got done workin on the tractor. Said she needed me to wash the grease off her back.
Heck, me and Roho was right in the middle of smokin a couple a them fine cigars bobk sent over and enjoyin a glass of sweet tea. Wasn't bout to put them baby's down.
I handed her a long handled scrub brush and told her to make sure and use plenty of soap.



pawcat said:


> He's out putting feeesh slime in his new boat...
> like to see pics of that!...?





Burkcarp1 said:


> He’s gotta catch some first so yeah I want pics....course he’ll pry borrow some from ST...


Nope...boat got repo'ed. 
Went out to the garage one day, opened the door and there weren't anything but a big empty hole where my boat was. 
Seems that check Lazy's friend Sir Walkswithaswish gave to the boat dealer dude bounced like a golfball hit inside a small metal buildin.
Got to lookin for my guard rooster Roho and found the poor fellar gagged, tied up and hangin by his feet from the barn rafters. 
Roho said he fell for the oldest trick in the book. He was guardin the boat against you boat seat stealers one night when all of a sudden the purdiest hen came struttin up to him purrin and cluckin ever so softly. She convinced him to go over in the bush's. Bout the time he got in the bush's, two big ole burly fellars bushwacked him.
Durin the scuffle, Roho got his beak cracked. Had to super glue it back together. He's doin much better now but still wears his sunglasses to cover up his black eyes.

Sooo...I called Bubba and put him on the case. 
When I told Bubba what they done to his lil buddy Roho, he went out of his mind. I ain't seen Bubba that mad since we was at Folsom and that short timer told Bubba our ramen noodle recipe book wasn't no good.
Last I heard from Bubba, he was in Saudi Arabia hot on the trail of Sir Walkswithaswish. Sure don't wanta think about what Bubba will do to him when he finds him. 



Lazy 8 said:


> Wild horses couldn't make me like this one. As a matter of fact, it makes me feel kinda creepy.
> Group hug? You, Fastwawa and......*NOT SOGGY BOTTOM TOMMY!*


Didn't you mean to say " it makes me feel kinda *creepier*"


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey fastwa you ok? You haven’t been spinning any yarns lately......do you need a group hug in the shower.??


That’s true love


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

I


Lazy 8 said:


> Wild horses couldn't make me like this one. As a matter of fact, it makes me feel kinda creepy.
> Group hug? You, Fastwawa and......*NOT SOGGY BOTTOM TOMMY!*


I'm interested


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'm on the repo case to...I'll have it back by monday


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Doin ok here. Just been busy makin sure lil Missy gets the tractor fixed. It broke down on me comin back from the grocery store.
> If'n I don't stay on her she'll git a bit lazy on me.
> Here she is pushin the tractor into the barn:
> View attachment 301899
> 
> ...and startin to work on it:
> View attachment 301901
> 
> 
> How come everyone wants to take a group shower?
> That's the same thing lil Missy wanted to do after she got done workin on the tractor. Said she needed me to wash the grease off her back.
> Heck, me and Roho was right in the middle of smokin a couple a them fine cigars bobk sent over and enjoyin a glass of sweet tea. Wasn't bout to put them baby's down.
> I handed her a long handled scrub brush and told her to make sure and use plenty of soap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...boat got repo'ed.
> Went out to the garage one day, opened the door and there weren't anything but a big empty hole where my boat was.
> Seems that check Lazy's friend Sir Walkswithaswish gave to the boat dealer dude bounced like a golfball hit inside a small metal buildin.
> Got to lookin for my guard rooster Roho and found the poor fellar gagged, tied up and hangin by his feet from the barn rafters.
> Roho said he fell for the oldest trick in the book. He was guardin the boat against you boat seat stealers one night when all of a sudden the purdiest hen came struttin up to him purrin and cluckin ever so softly. She convinced him to go over in the bush's. Bout the time he got in the bush's, two big ole burly fellars bushwacked him.
> Durin the scuffle, Roho got his beak cracked. Had to super glue it back together. He's doin much better now but still wears his sunglasses to cover up his black eyes.
> 
> Sooo...I called Bubba and put him on the case.
> When I told Bubba what they done to his lil buddy Roho, he went out of his mind. I ain't seen Bubba that mad since we was at Folsom and that short timer told Bubba our ramen noodle recipe book wasn't no good.
> Last I heard from Bubba, he was in Saudi Arabia hot on the trail of Sir Walkswithaswish. Sure don't wanta think about what Bubba will do to him when he finds him.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you mean to say " it makes me feel kinda *creepier*"


NO...I SAID YOU ALL ARE CREEPING ME OUT.


----------



## sherman51

i'm not interested in being in the group hug in the shower. but I sure would love to take pictures.
sherman


----------



## Bronson

sherman51 said:


> i'm not interested in being in the group hug in the shower. but I sure would love to take pictures.
> sherman


That's kind if creepy Sherm!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> That’s true love


I feel the love.



sherman51 said:


> i'm not interested in being in the group hug in the shower. *but I sure would love to take pictures.*
> sherman





Bronson said:


> That's kind if creepy Sherm!
> 
> Yes...uncle Sherm...what happens in the shower...stays in the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> Saugeye Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the repo case to...I'll have it back by monday
> 
> 
> 
> Things gonna start happening now fella's.
> FWIW ST...here's a few clues.
> The bandits that shanghai'ed Roho had their faces covered up. But during the scuffle, Roho was able to partially pull the mask off a one big fella. Said the fella was about 6'5" and about 275lbs +. He had a bad shoulder and resembled a member here on the derailer.
> Roho said the other fellar had a high pitched voice, painted fingernails and walked really funny. When I asked Roho what he meant about "walked really funny" Roho demonstrated and bout put his hip out shakin his tail feathers as he was walkin.
> That had to be Sir Walkswithaswish.
Click to expand...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bronson said:


> That's kind if creepy Sherm!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


+1 ........I think some of you boys need a couple doses of saltpeter to calm you down...


----------



## sherman51

yeah but with those pictures of all those guys with one hand washing the other I could get a small fortune from bubba for them. not to mention the fun I could have at our next get together, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah but with those pictures of all those guys with one hand washing the other I could get a small fortune from bubba for them. not to mention the fun I could have at our next get together, LOL.
> sherman


'JUST SAY NO'...to takin them pics uncle Sherm.
Put the camera down and slowly back away from it!!!
There will be no shower pics.


----------



## Lazy 8

WHERE IN THE SAM HILL IS EZ?
You all have a little Menotenous et tois going on and Uncle Sherm, if you ain't careful, one of them will accidentally drop something and ask for your help. 
I'M THE ONE FROM WV WHO DRAWS THE LINE ON THAT SICKO CRAP!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

shower pics.....hmmmmm


----------



## Burkcarp1

Calm down guys it was meant as a joke


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> WHERE IN THE SAM HILL IS EZ?
> You all have a little Menotenous et tois going on and Uncle Sherm, if you ain't careful, one of them will accidentally drop something and ask for your help.
> *I'M THE ONE FROM WV WHO DRAWS THE LINE ON THAT SICKO CRAP!*


I'm with ya on that one lazy.
Even thinkin bout includin sheep/goats to that 'sicko' list as well.

Far as EZ goes...I'm thinkin Dio has gotten older...and bein a male, has probably taken over rulin the roost at EZ's house not allowin EZ to post on here anymore. I know if'n I was Dio and someone cut my ears and tail off when I was a young'in, pay backs wouldn't be purdy when I got older.
Thoughts...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Calm down guys it was meant as a joke


Are you absolutely, 100% sure???


----------



## Burkcarp1

Trust me...


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> +1 ........I think some of you boys need a couple doses of saltpeter to calm you down...


Or some Mr. bubbles


----------



## scioto_alex

It's a nice warm dry day and I'm about to put on shorts and go crawling on all fours in the side yard. 

I need to cover over a shallow drainage trench containing that flexible black 3-inch perforated pipe. I'm pretty sure I don't have enough gravel for the whole thing, but I can at least do some of it before this next round of rain.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Trust me...



I knew you were...not so sure about uncle Sherm joking about wantin to take them pics though.

Big hole where my boat used to set.
Even my lil puppy is upset:


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> I knew you were...not so sure about uncle Sherm joking about wantin to take them pics though.
> 
> Big hole where my boat used to set.
> Even my lil puppy is upset:
> View attachment 301921


That ain’t cool...I kinda figured you had all the security you needed with roho and mr pooch but I guess not....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Calm down guys it was meant as a joke


there is just no way you meant it as a joke. your just back stepping after you seen just how many guys responded to the idea.



fastwater said:


> 'JUST SAY NO'...to takin them pics uncle Sherm.
> Put the camera down and slowly back away from it!!!
> There will be no shower pics.


if'n I cant take them thar pictures I don't want to be thar.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> there is just no way you meant it as a joke. your just back stepping after you seen just how many guys responded to the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> if'n I cant take them thar pictures I don't want


 what happens in the shower stays in the shower  sorry Sherm I know you wanted to be included....it’ll be ok


----------



## ress

sickies -- but funny as hell


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> That ain’t cool...I kinda figured you had all the security you needed with roho and mr pooch but I guess not....


Well...I kinda figured I did too. 
Especially since Roho is an expert at hand-to-hand combat. 
He feels awfully bad fallin for that old 'purdy hen' trick and lettin them scoundrels get the drop on him. But to his defense, they had that hen all painted up and she was sure struttin her stuff. No doubt a real professional.
May have to install a garage door in the livin room and start keepin my boat in the livin room where my lil puppy can watch over it during the O dark thirty hours.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> sickies -- but funny as hell


It's a requirement to post here on the notorious derailer thread.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Well...I kinda figured I did too.
> Especially since Roho is an expert at hand-to-hand combat.
> He feels awfully bad fallin for that old 'purdy hen' trick and lettin them scoundrels get the drop on him. But to his defense, they had that hen all painted up and she was sure struttin her stuff. No doubt a real professional.
> May have to install a garage door in the livin room and start keepin my boat in the livin room where my lil puppy can watch over it during the O dark thirty hours.


I think you might want to get another pup because I had no problem sneaking into your treestands I even caught you sleeping in one and I didn’t see or hear a dog or gunshot


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I think you might want to get another pup because I had no problem sneaking into your treestands I even caught you sleeping in one and I didn’t see or hear a dog or gunshot


Hmmm...are you listenin ST?
May have yet another possible scoundrel that coulda had somethin with gettin my boat.
Just how big a boy are you BC? And do you have a bad shoulder?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Should I reset the bear traps fastwater??


----------



## Burkcarp1

That was last fall deer season...haven’t been back since. Was just needing a spot to hunt and I figured my buddy fastwa wouldn’t care...but I didn’t really want to advertise it either at the time


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Should I reset the bear traps fastwater??


Yep...hook up the land mines too.
And don't forget them special trip wire perimeter flares so roho can see what He's a shootin at when he cuts loose with the 50.



Burkcarp1 said:


> That was last fall deer season...haven’t been back since. Was just needing a spot to hunt and I figured my buddy fastwa wouldn’t care...but I didn’t really want to advertise it either at the time


Surely you had to see my many 'trespassers will be persecuted' signs that are all over the woods.
fastwater don't mind if'n he knows your comin. That way if'n I happen to be strollin around in my cowboy boot sandels and thong, I can get dressed appropriate for company.
And if'n your early enough, we'll do lil Missy a favor and let her knock off her early mornin wood splittin chores and whoop us up some eggs, fried calf brains, sausage gravy and biscuits. Always makes her feel xtra special when she gets to fix a big ol breakfast.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yep...hook up the land mines too.
> And don't forget them special trip wire perimeter flares so roho can see what He's a shootin at when he cuts loose with the 50.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you had to see my many 'trespassers will be persecuted' signs that are all over the woods.
> fastwater don't mind if'n he knows your comin. That way if'n I happen to be strollin around in my cowboy boot sandels and thong, I can get dressed appropriate for company.
> And if'n your early enough, we'll do lil Missy a favor and let her knock off her early mornin wood splittin chores and whoop us up some eggs, fried calf brains, sausage gravy and biscuits. Always makes her feel xtra special when she gets to fix a big ol breakfast.


You sure that doesn't read, trespassers will be violated?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> You sure that doesn't read, trespassers will be violated?


I’m thinking that he is Watching the movie deliverance way too much


----------



## pawcat




----------



## pawcat




----------



## pawcat

found a video of Lazy!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

My brotha's! I even had a 62 Impala!
ST's not here man.
Those were two rich hippies man.


----------



## Lazy 8

There was something that Fastwawa said a few back and it got me thinking.....it's time this derailed thread turns a page.
I'm with ya on that one lazy.
Even thinkin bout includin sheep/goats to that 'sicko' list as well.
The rest of y'all can comment all you want on my sheep and goats but maybe we don't need to dwell on them so much? I'm not saying we cleaning this thing up 100%, but a tad wouldn't hurt?
This is prolly the 'sanest' you'll hear from me. Well, unless I'm praying for somebody like SNAKEY. How'd your Roto Rooter job on the back door come out bro?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i have located fastwatas boat now for the recovery....it may get messy....just sayin

somebody gonna pay da price hard


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> i have located fastwatas boat now for the recovery....it may get messy....just sayin
> 
> somebody gonna pay da price hard


Good luck!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> i have located fastwatas boat now for the recovery....it may get messy....just sayin
> 
> somebody gonna pay da price hard


Hmmm...I let Roho and my lil puppy read this.
Roho tried to let out a big grin.
Had to remind him to be careful cause his beak isn't all the way healed and I didn't want him to re-split his beak open again.
Another tip from Roho...he said that big ole fella had kinda a southern draw in his talk.
My lil puppy wants to help ya with the recovery ST. He's mad about the boat but he wants revenge on that big fellar with the bad shoulder that split his pal Roho's beak. As he was sharpening/flossing his fangs, said he wanted them sharp and clean so they would sink in that big fellars butt cheek extra deep. Said he wants the butt cheek on the same side as the bad shoulder so every time that fellar has to clean the massive butt cheek wound out, he'll also feel pain in his shoulder.
He's been walkin around here snarling bags packed and ready to go ever since:


----------



## Burkcarp1

I heard through the grapevine that he really likes raw hamburger......


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I heard through the grapevine that he really likes raw hamburger......


If'n you're talkin bout my lil puppy, he won't eat anything unlesson me or Roho give it to him.
And fwiw, he likes a raw diet. Especially venison mixed with vegetables. 
And if'n the occasion calls for...at the top of the 'like' list...raw butt cheek.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nice looking puppy you have there!


----------



## Burkcarp1

9200


----------



## ress

9201


----------



## scioto_alex

In this season I sit on the patio while the bees keep investigating my nostrils as possible nesting holes.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> 9200


congrats! I missed it by a couple.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Nice looking puppy you have there!


Thank ya...he's my pal.



Burkcarp1 said:


> 9200


Uncle Sherm isn't gonna like this too well.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Thank ya...he's my pal.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Sherm isn't gonna like this too well.


Yup, he gonna put some bad juju on ol BC.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> In this season I sit on the patio while the bees keep investigating my nostrils as possible nesting holes.


Creepy


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Creepy


Nah, not really, it's FOSR.
FOSR, how's your water garden going? You might get a flood tonight? Are you ready?


----------



## Lazy 8

Where in the Sam Hill is Snake Man? He had some back door Roto Rooter action yesterday. Think he might be celebrating?


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, not really, it's FOSR.
> FOSR, how's your water garden going? You might get a flood tonight? Are you ready?


I've been working on this side drain project and now I'm waiting for enough rain to overfill the basin and flood the yard again. That will tell me where this drain needs to end.

If this works, I'll no longer have water seeping under the rear basement wall.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in the Sam Hill is Snake Man? He had some back door Roto Rooter action yesterday. Think he might be celebrating?


It was a stress test not a colonoscopy....I had that test in the fall and the Doc said I was the biggest a-hole he saw that morning....On the stress test they couldn't get a fast enough heartbeat so they gave me the nuclear test. I'll know the results in a week or so.

Just came back from Slymans celebrating my wifes B-day.


----------



## Lazy 8

Stress test, colonoscopy, what's the difference? Don't they stress your colon?
I hope you get favorable results. We'll ALL say a prayer for you brother.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Stress test, colonoscopy, what's the difference? Don't they stress your colon?
> I hope you get favorable results. We'll ALL say a prayer for you brother.


Yes...they both can cause a 'pucker factor'.


----------



## sherman51

I have my colonoscopy tues and the upper scope wed. I haven't been getting out of bed until 8:00 or later since i've been sick. but I have to be at the hospital at 7:30 tues and 6:45 on wed. anybody out there that wants to go for me so I can sleep in on those days?
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I’ll tell you what Sherm I will sleep for you so you can go.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I have my colonoscopy tues and the upper scope wed. I haven't been getting out of bed until 8:00 or later since i've been sick. but I have to be at the hospital at 7:30 tues and 6:45 on wed. anybody out there that wants to go for me so I can sleep in on those days?
> sherman


Look at the nice nap you can have when you get home.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I have my colonoscopy tues and the upper scope wed. I haven't been getting out of bed until 8:00 or later since i've been sick. but I have to be at the hospital at 7:30 tues and 6:45 on wed. anybody out there that wants to go for me so I can sleep in on those days?
> sherman


Uncle Sherm...make that colonoscopy doc buy you breakfast afterwards? It's the least he can do.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Look at the nice nap you can have when you get home.


they are going to put me to sleep so I cant tell what probe there using, LOL. so i'll get a good nap while they probe me. its the getting up so early that bothers me. i'll be up most of the night pooping mon night any way.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> they are going to put me to sleep so I cant tell what probe there using, LOL. so i'll get a good nap while they probe me. its the getting up so early that bothers me. i'll be up most of the night pooping mon night any way.
> sherman


That is a visual I didn’t need


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...make that colonoscopy doc buy you breakfast afterwards? It's the least he can do.


Look on the bright side Shermie, if you had that performed in WV, by the end of the procedure you and the Doc would be legally common lawed.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 302229


not cool!!!
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> not cool!!!
> sherman


You love it or should I say that you will love it


----------



## 1basshunter

Ok Sherman try this out I can find some more if you would like


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, don't listen to those guys. Just make sure that while you are "recovering in lala land" you ask the Doc to tell your ol lady that he didn't find your head, "up there."


----------



## fastwater

...and after you wake up, if there is a constant ticking coming that area...don't panic thinkin its a bomb. 
It's just the docs watch.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, don't listen to those guys. Just make sure that while you are "recovering in lala land" you ask the Doc to tell your ol lady that he didn't find your head, "up there."


I got one for that I’ll put it on


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Sure do miss my boat! 
Didn't have her long enough to break wind in the seat.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Sure do miss my boat!
> Didn't have her long enough to break wind in the seat.


that boat is sure moving around. 1st st then you now some unknown person has it. I sure would like to know the real story about the boat.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

It was lazy


----------



## pawcat

sherman51 said:


> that boat is sure moving around. 1st st then you now some unknown person has it. I sure would like to know the real story about the boat.
> sherman


Boats don't catch fish.... fishermen do!


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> that boat is sure moving around. 1st st then you now some unknown person has it. I sure would like to know the real story about the boat.
> sherman


It’ll probably take 2 years to figure it all out


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> that boat is sure moving around. 1st st then you now some unknown person has it. I sure would like to know the real story about the boat.
> sherman


Don't sweat the little thangs in life.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Sure do miss my boat!
> Didn't have her long enough to break wind in the seat.


After my mother passing away from Stage 4 colon cancer, I get one every 3 years regardless of whether or not they find polyps.
A couple of times ago I remember the nurse telling me (I was groggy) it's ok to fart, we want you to fart. I guess they won't let you go until you break wind. 
My wife said later, did you ask her if she was married?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> After my mother passing away from Stage 4 colon cancer, I get one every 3 years regardless of whether or not they find polyps.
> A couple of times ago I remember the nurse telling me (I was groggy) it's ok to fart, we want you to fart. I guess they won't let you go until you break wind.
> My wife said later, did you ask her if she was married?


Sorry to hear about mom lazy. And don't blame ya for gettin checked often. 
But if'n I ever get my poor ole boat back and you and I have the pleasure and meetin up to go fishin outta her...lets make it before your regular 3yr appointment if'n you don't mind. Her seats are kinda light in color.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> It was lazy


Hmmm...he was talkin about having a bad shoulder! 
And bein from WV, would have a more southern twang. And I'm thinkin I remember him statin in a post some time back that he was a bigger fella.
ST...we might just have a good suspect!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> It’ll probably take 2 years to figure it all out


No sir...don't think so!
You gotta remember who is on the case.
I'd rather have my X ol lady and a team of Pinkerton men bird doggin me than the notorious ST.
Rumor has it he once found a wanted flea hiding out in a black pepper factory.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Goodin


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The boat is ok...may need a clean up in isle 3


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Sorry to hear about mom lazy. And don't blame ya for gettin checked often.
> But if'n I ever get my poor ole boat back and you and I have the pleasure and meetin up to go fishin outta her...lets make it before your regular 3yr appointment if'n you don't mind. Her seats are kinda light in color.


Thanks Fastwawa, not trying to bring this place down but she passed away in '96 and I'm only a few months of being the same age she was when she passed. It's just eery.
No need to reply. Try to find dat boat.
BTW, did anybody ever consider the repo guys might have it? I ain't made a payment on her in forever?
ALSO, Fastwawa, I'd love to go fishing sometime if I could find the time. Remember that song by Harry Chapin? I'd love to Dad if I could find the time?
My life reminds me of that older gentleman that had that one fishing show I've spoke about on here before, but I love it and you're gonna hear it again. When he signed off his show at the end, he'd always say, remember, if you're too busy to go fishing, you're just too dang busy.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Fastwawa, not trying to bring this place down but she passed away in '96 and I'm only a few months of being the same age she was when she passed. It's just eery.
> No need to reply. Try to find dat boat.
> BTW, did anybody ever consider the repo guys might have it? I ain't made a payment on her in forever?
> ALSO, Fastwawa, I'd love to go fishing sometime if I could find the time. Remember that song by Harry Chapin? I'd love to Dad if I could find the time?
> My life reminds me of that older gentleman that had that one fishing show I've spoke about on here before, but I love it and you're gonna hear it again. When he signed off his show at the end, he'd always say, remember, if you're too busy to go fishing, you're just too dang busy.


Shouldn't a been no payment required. If'n you remember, there was a check for the whole total written by your so called 'rich' friend to the boat dealer that ended up bouncin like a cue ball on Sat. night in an after hours joint with only one pool table.
If'n that wasn't bad enough, then them mongrels came and messed up Roho in the process of gettin the boat back.
Messin with family done took this whole fiasco to a whole nuther rung on the ladder.
Hence...the best, most ruthless in the country...the tenacious MR ST bein put on the case.
I especially pity the bigun that roughed up Roho.

And yes...if'n you're too busy to take a fishin trip every now and again...you're too busy for sure. When ST gets my boat back...and he will...I'm gonna get Bubba and we're comin up there and your goin fishin if'n we gotta hog tie you and throw you in the boat.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> The boat is ok...may need a clean up in isle 3


OK now who gets the boat? does it go back to sweetwater or do you keep it as a finders fee?????
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> OK now who gets the boat? does it go back to sweetwater or do you keep it as a finders fee?????
> sherman


i have been paid well Sherm cats in the cradle lazy


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> OK now who gets the boat? does it go back to sweetwater or do you keep it as a finders fee?????
> sherman





Saugeye Tom said:


> i have been paid well Sherm cats in the cradle lazy


Yes...and my mailman delivered the check.


----------



## ress

I feel a nap coming on. Got This Old House on and the new dog is already asleep and the wife just left for Wally World....zzzzz


----------



## pawcat

Man!! I love deviled eggs!


----------



## Snakecharmer

I am not a fan of cold eggs...I have to eat mine hot...Be it fried, scrambled or hard boiled. HOT...


----------



## pawcat

Snakecharmer said:


> I am not a fan of cold eggs...I have to eat mine hot...Be it fried, scrambled or hard boiled. HOT...


Maybe they are Hot Deviled Eggs?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Love eggs! Hot,cold or warm


----------



## fastwater

Me too BC.


----------



## Burkcarp1

With ketchup...


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> With ketchup...


I just couldn't like this one as the only thing I like on my fried eggs is a little salt and black pepper. now with scrambled I like them scrambled with cheese and salsa. hard boiled I don't care much for them no matter how you doctor them up.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

And home fries..mmmmm


----------



## Burkcarp1

Put nature’s seasoning on your eggs and you’ll have a hard time eating them without it.


----------



## pawcat




----------



## pawcat




----------



## Burkcarp1

Made that one and it’s good stuff


----------



## PromiseKeeper

try some smoked deviled eggs


----------



## ress

Been meaning to try that PK. Do some potato chips sometime. Takes about 10 to 15 mins.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

sounds good Ress! dont overdo the eggs or they can get rubbery


----------



## Lazy 8

Mine been in the fridge for a few weeks turning purple. I love pickled eggs. Um, um, um, um, UM!
Put some jalapenos or habaneros in there with 'em! Bammm! Make you wanna smack somebodies Mama!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Shouldn't a been no payment required. If'n you remember, there was a check for the whole total written by your so called 'rich' friend to the boat dealer that ended up bouncin like a cue ball on Sat. night in an after hours joint with only one pool table.
> If'n that wasn't bad enough, then them mongrels came and messed up Roho in the process of gettin the boat back.
> Messin with family done took this whole fiasco to a whole nuther rung on the ladder.
> Hence...the best, most ruthless in the country...the tenacious MR ST bein put on the case.
> I especially pity the bigun that roughed up Roho.
> 
> And yes...if'n you're too busy to take a fishin trip every now and again...you're too busy for sure. When ST gets my boat back...and he will...I'm gonna get Bubba and we're comin up there and your goin fishin if'n we gotta hog tie you and throw you in the boat.


Suweeeeee!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> i have been paid well Sherm. Cats in the cradle lazy


Oh yea? Then who's got the silver spoon?
We'll get together then Dad. You know we'll have a good time then.


----------



## pawcat




----------



## pawcat




----------



## pawcat




----------



## ress

Hoppy Easter everyone!


----------



## fastwater

HE IS RISEN!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

He is risen indeed....


----------



## scioto_alex

For Easter:

This is from a Weber kettle discussion board. Some of those people get pretty serious about collecting kettles in whatever colors have been available over the years.

One guy reported this as an April Fool's prank played by his son. Looks like an egg hunt.


----------



## Lazy 8

Glory Hallelujah!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Oh yea? Then who's got the silver spoon?
> We'll get together then Dad. You know we'll have a good time then.


And as I hung up the phone, it occurred to me, he'd grown up just like me, grown up just like me


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Hoppy Easter everyone!





fastwater said:


> HE IS RISEN!!!





Snakecharmer said:


> He is risen indeed....


trust in him!
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> trust in him!
> sherman


Always!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

What all you guys eating today?


----------



## scioto_alex

Burkcarp1 said:


> What all you guys eating today?


Got a pack of skin-on chx thighs, haven't yet figured out how I want to cook them this time. Maybe just a plain oven roast with crispy skin.

When I do that, one of my tricks is to first peel back the skin and sprinkle seasoning (or brush sauce) under it, then put it back like Nothing Ever Happened. That way, there's seasoning in the meat, not just on the skin.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy 8 said:


> Mine been in the fridge for a few weeks turning purple. I love pickled eggs. Um, um, um, um, UM!
> Put some jalapenos or habaneros in there with 'em! Bammm! Make you wanna smack somebodies Mama!


what do you guys think? smoke eggs, then pickle them? just a thought after reading lazy's post


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> What all you guys eating today?


Bacon wrapped scollops, lobster and sweet potato tots casserole. Your typical Easter dinner.


----------



## 1basshunter

Ribs with Potato casserole and Green beans


----------



## ress

Ky Ham and a Leg of Lamb at the in laws.


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> what do you guys think? smoke eggs, then pickle them? just a thought after reading lazy's post


PK - you can't smoke eggs? Are you El Loco? You been into my seed stash? 
You're the last I woulda guessed.


----------



## scioto_alex

Ukraine just had a presidential election, and the winner by a 73% landslide is a comedian with no political experience. But he has been playing a TV character, a professor who just happened to get elected to President after a rant he posted went viral.

This would be like Howard Beale of the famous Mad As Hell rant in the movie _Network_










becoming elected President for it.

Then consider Alec Baldwin getting elected because he played Trump on TV. Add those two together and that's what happened in Ukraine.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/21/world/europe/ukraine-elections-zelenskiy.html


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

where are all you guys? not many posts today. have all you guys got writers cramps?

well tomorrow is the big day. then wed I get the upper scope. then after all this I have to set it up to have my prostate rotor rooted.
sherman


----------



## G.lock

I think everyone is laying low, trying to snipe #9300


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> I think everyone is laying low, trying to snipe #9300


the only way to get to 9300 is if somebody begins to post! I guess you and me could just post back and forth until one of us gets to 9300.
sherman.


----------



## scioto_alex

So who wrote the theme music for the old 1960s Batman TV show? That must have been on a Friday afternoon.

OK let's see, Batman, huh? Caped Crusader? Dark figure of mystery. Brooding hero. Dual identity. Mentor to a Boy Wonder, all right. Let me see if I can capture the full complexity of the character.

BATMAN
BATMAN
BATMAN
BATMAN

BATMAN
BATMAN
BATMAN

NA NA NA
NA NA NA
NA NA NA

*BATMAN*

Got it, that's a wrap, let's go get some Martinis.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> where are all you guys? not many posts today. have all you guys got writers cramps?
> 
> well tomorrow is the big day. then wed I get the upper scope. then after all this I have to set it up to have my prostate rotor rooted.
> sherman


Prayers for a quick and complete recovery Sherm....


----------



## sherman51

7 more to go. were getting close.



Snakecharmer said:


> Prayers for a quick and complete recovery Sherm....


thank you. i've been feeling a little better the last few days.
sherman


----------



## ress

This weather will make anyone feel great!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody ever have some concrete leveling work done? I need to have my sidewalk raised 2-4 inches so my porch stoop isn't such a big step. Any idea on cost?


----------



## ress

Not here but I here it's the cats as..


----------



## fastwater

NEVER...NEVER...NEVER slap a woman in front of the Easter Bunny


https://www.wavy.com/news/national/video-easter-bunny-gets-into-fight-in-orlando/1945032461


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 302697


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

I did it 9,300


----------



## Snakecharmer

YEA


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good thing I went fishing today....


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good thing I went fishing today....


I don't have an excuse. I was just laying in bed. I don't feel like going fishing. cant wait to see who gets the big 10,000.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hope you feel better soon Sherm!! I need some competition for 10000


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 302695


Looks good!


----------



## sherman51

here it is a little past 1:00 am and i'm up going to the bathroom, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Uncle Sherm...go back to bed and get your beauty rest.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> here it is a little past 1:00 am and i'm up going to the bathroom, LOL.
> sherman


Thanks for sharing


----------



## scioto_alex

I watch the NOAA regional radar here

https://radar.weather.gov/Conus/centgrtlakes_loop.php

Dang it seems every day for the last two weeks or so there has been either storms or just rain over Wisconsin and Michigan. I'd like to know their 30-day rain totals compared to ours.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good luck Shermie and if you remember, I had the prostate reduction procedure. At some point in time, you will see stars and your toes will permanently curl with regards to the cath.


----------



## sherman51

the colonoscopy went well. the nurse gave me a shot in the iv and I woke up in recovery. I have diverticulitis and diverticulosis which is inflammation from the diverticulitis. tomorrow I get the upper scope. sure hope they find what was causing me to be so sick. but nothing real bad.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwa did you hear those gobblers behind your house this morning?
I had them going real good...but it wasn’t meant to be I guess


----------



## sherman51

took me a good nap after I got home. I just woke up a few minutes ago. got me a nap at the hospital to. as soon as the nurse put the shot in my IV I talked to her for just a few seconds and out like a light and woke up in recovery. they also found 2 polyps that they removed. once they do the upper scope tomorrow maybe they'll know why my belly hurt so bad and I didnt eat hardly anything for a month. i've been eating better and haven't had any pain the last few days. but i've been drinking the pepto and not eating greasy or spicy foods for the last 4 or 5 weeks. I haven't lost anymore weight since I lost 15 lbs the 1st 3 weeks.
sherman


----------



## ress

Hiatal Hernia?


----------



## scioto_alex

ress said:


> Hiatal Hernia?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Think Lazy is getting up by now? I think he works night shifts


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Think Lazy is getting up by now? I think he works night shifts


You mean he Actually WORKING


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Hiatal Hernia?


yes i've been living with one for yrs. but this was different. my belly hurt and burnt like there was a huge hot glob in my belly. and I felt about half sick and didnt feel like eating anything at all. when I did force myself to eat I couldn't eat very much. the 1st 3 weeks after it started I lost 15 lbs. now im feeling a little better and eating much better. i've only lost 2 more lbs the last few weeks. hopefully all the prayers i've been getting has helped the problem.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Hope you get better soon Sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

I want to thank all you guys for the prayers and well wishes. it sure means a lot to me that so many of you guys wish me well. i'll give an update tomorrow on the upper scope. but I feel fine right now. so I hope they don't find anything.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I want to thank all you guys for the prayers and well wishes. it sure means a lot to me that so many of you guys wish me well. i'll give an update tomorrow on the upper scope. but I feel fine right now. so I hope they don't find anything.
> sherman


Uncle Sherm,
Your sure welcome for the prayers.
I thank God and it humbles me every day that He listens to His children...He is AWESOME beyond words for sure.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm,
> Your sure welcome for the prayers.
> I thank God and it humbles me every day that He listens to His children...He is AWESOME beyond words for sure.


Amen brother Fastwawa, Amen.
Shermie, maybe your gut bacteria got out-of-whack? It can happen. That's why they make probiotics, but not all are created equal. Some say just eating plain ol yogurt with active yeast cultures will do it.
No, I don't think the yeast in beer will suffice.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Well look who showed up finally....


----------



## Lazy 8

Merry Christmas....weedhopper.
Some of us have to work.


----------



## scioto_alex

I heard a radio item about how Kohl's struck a deal with Amazon, where you can return items bought on Amazon, at a Kohl's store. 

What's in it for Kohl's? You make that return, then there you are in a Kohl's store with money in your hand. You're likely to make some kind of impulse buy.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I heard a radio item about how Kohl's struck a deal with Amazon, where you can return items bought on Amazon, at a Kohl's store.
> 
> What's in it for Kohl's? You make that return, then there you are in a Kohl's store with money in your hand. You're likely to make some kind of impulse buy.


Exactly. Have you ever been in a Kohls store? The return area is in the very, very, far back corner of the store. Everybody has passed by lots of pretty stuff to get there and to leave the store. Quite smart weedhopper.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy the weedhopper


----------



## sherman51

my upper scope is over. the only thing they found was an erosion area that the doc thought might be cased by taking my aspirin. but he did take a biopsy to have it tested. so for now i'm doing pretty good. i'm still very weak from being sick and losing so much weight in such a short time. as I get to feeling better you guys better be on guard, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Bring it ..can’t wait


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> Exactly. Have you ever been in a Kohls store? The return area is in the very, very, far back corner of the store. Everybody has passed by lots of pretty stuff to get there and to leave the store. Quite smart weedhopper.


I've heard that grocery stores are doing the same thing when they put the meat and dairy in the back of the store.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Lazy the weedhopper


Blasphemy, Lazy doesn't hop weeds...nor seeds...


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> my upper scope is over. the only thing they found was an erosion area that the doc thought might be cased by taking my aspirin. but he did take a biopsy to have it tested. so for now i'm doing pretty good. i'm still very weak from being sick and losing so much weight in such a short time. as I get to feeling better you guys better be on guard, LOL.
> sherman


Lazy has some weeds that will stop the erosion..


----------



## fastwater

...any less than he used to.
There...finished it for you SC.

And with the diverticulosis, uncle Sherm shouldn't be eating whole seeds, nuts and such.
He'll have to grind the seeds and sprinkle them on his Pebbles cereal for fiber.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ...any less than he used to.
> There...finished it for you SC.
> 
> And with the diverticulosis, uncle Sherm shouldn't be eating whole seeds, nuts and such.
> He'll have to grind the seeds and sprinkle them on his Pebbles cereal for fiber.


I just mix his seeds with some other good stuff and smoke them. I think that is whats wrong with my stomach now. its from all the good smoke and good times, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Sherm, that bong water is rotgut, you should know that.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 302949


I just installed one like that in my toilet...


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 302949


Thats funne rite ther


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> I just installed one like that in my toilet...


to go where no man has gone before. or something like that. just think of all the people on that star ship that is now trapped in your toilet.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm more worried about the Klingons on the underside of the seat.


----------



## ress

i fergot thatin!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning you bunch of degenerates. You know who I'm talking to. 
Yes, you.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Back at cha sister


----------



## Saugeye Tom

morning......its morning???


----------



## scioto_alex

Ah yes, a fine new day. How shall I ruin it for all of you? I know ...


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> morning......its morning???


Yes sir...another day that started out with yet another Blessing... my eyes opened this morning.
From there on out...gonna be a good day, scooter!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 303041


you and me both brother!
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning you bunch of degenerates. You know who I'm talking to.
> Yes, you.


You’re way too high go back to bed


----------



## ress

Now if we can get this rain to stop for a week or so i could get some fishing in.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

I guess we will be doing some mowing and food plot prepping this weekend with this wind. And some more posting..


----------



## spikeg79

Guess its time to get a gun for the wife since the court refused to give the wife a protective order. Apparently she has to be beat or threatened multiple times before they will give her one  .


----------



## ress

That sounds bad.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Now if we can get this rain to stop for a week or so i could get some fishing in.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


thats why they make rain gear. back in the day some of my best fishing was in the rain.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

spikeg79 said:


> Guess its time to get a gun for the wife since the court refused to give the wife a protective order. Apparently she has to be beat or threatened multiple times before they will give her one  .


FWIW...IMO, an order of protection is not worth the paper it's written on if a person is determined to do someone harm. The fact that she made an attempt to get the order stays on file...and she should also keep the refusal paperwork she got from the prosecutors office in case something were to happen. 
And please...if she's never handled firearms, get her the proper training as well as the full understanding as to when she is entitled/justified to use deadly force to defend herself/loved ones.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> thats why they make rain gear. back in the day some of my best fishing was in the rain.
> sherman


Uncle Sherm...the only thing I've ever caught in the rain was carp.


----------



## ress

OH !! I've got rain gear but 50 degrees and cold rain - nota


----------



## spikeg79

fastwater said:


> FWIW...IMO, an order of protection is not worth the paper it's written on if a person is determined to do someone harm. The fact that she made an attempt to get the order stays on file...and she should also keep the refusal paperwork she got from the prosecutors office in case something were to happen.
> And please...if she's never handled firearms, get her the proper training as well as the full understanding as to when she is entitled/justified to use deadly force to defend herself/loved ones.


Definitely, she wants to take ccw classes this summer after the threats from a drunken thug. We got a no contact order for now but who knows if that will be extended after the bum gets out of jail. The cop was willing to back her up for the protective order but she didn't even get the chance to call him to testify before the magistrate. For now she's got mace on her keychain and a knife in the car.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

spikeg79 said:


> Definitely, she wants to take ccw classes this summer after the threats from a drunken thug. We got a no contact order for now but who knows if that will be extended after the bum gets out of jail. The cop was willing to back her up for the protective order but she didn't even get the chance to call him to testify before the magistrate. For now she's got mace on her keychain and a knife in the car.


Gunny time...shed way to precious


----------



## scioto_alex

I started watching a video about the Talladega race track, and they mentioned blue laws - that is, laws prohibiting work, business etc. on Sundays. They showed an example and I grabbed a screen capture of it.









No tippling or using profane language, guys.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...the only thing I've ever caught in the rain was carp.


Fw....one hand....she will be home soon....tomorrow...be careful while cleaning the stains....I called u...ST


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

Home tomorrow...are you serious????
Just don't know what to say!!!
Never thought I would see her again.
Will surprise Roho.
And is my lil puppy gonna be home tomorrow also?
Did he get any K9 exercise?
Sooooo many questions!!!
Not to worry in the cleaning department. Have all the proper chemicals and the know how to do the job right.
Ever seen the movie Pulp Fiction?
Remember Winston Wolf:
Warning...graffic language...






Well...his proper name is Winston 'fastwater' Wolf.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Washes the other


----------



## Burkcarp1

I’m not even going to ask


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m not even going to ask


Yeah I was trying to keep up.....


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...the only thing I've ever caught in the rain was carp.


That’s what he is fishing for


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m not even going to ask


Thank You...some things are best left to the imagination. 



ress said:


> Yeah I was trying to keep up.....


Lots of complicated twists and turns.
Not to worry...my baby will be back tomorrow and after a good cleaning, she'll be good as new.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## scioto_alex

Tater tots done by 07:00, garlic already roasted and mashed with mayo and salt.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Hah, two days ago I picked up a strap on Rt. 40. The ratchet had been flattened but I cut it off and salvaged the strap with the hook. I'll have an alterations shop sew a hand loop into the cut-off end.


----------



## ress

Called off sick today. Had a need for a three day weekend!


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Called off sick today. Had a need for a three day weekend!


You should have waited until the weather is nicer.


----------



## ress

I tried but a quite day is the best medicine.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m not even going to ask


Hey, whatever happens when STand FW are on the water...SHOULD STAY ON THE WATER. I MEAN IF YOU HAVE TO WASH YOUR HANDS AFTERWARDS???


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, whatever happens when STand FW are on the water...SHOULD STAY ON THE WATER. I MEAN IF YOU HAVE TO WASH YOUR HANDS AFTERWARDS???


I know right?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> I know right?


Maybe we assumed something incorrectly? Maybe they've been pulling the wool over our eyes?

One hand........washes the.......others hand? 

That there's kinda grody.


----------



## fastwater

Don't know the role my lil puppy played in helping ST get boat back but he's sure catching up on some much needed rest. 








Here's his pic last night when he turned around and asked me if'n I had a toothpick:









He went out to the barn last night and was talkin to Roho. Don't know what that conversation was about but Roho sure had a big grin and gave lil puppy a huge hug. 

Can't talk much more...no time.
Waaayyyy to much cleanin to do...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Don't know the role my lil puppy played in helping ST get boat back but he's sure catching up on some much needed rest.
> View attachment 303173
> 
> Here's his pic last night when he turned around and asked me if'n I had a toothpick:
> View attachment 303175
> 
> 
> He went out to the barn last night and was talkin to Roho. Don't know what that conversation was about but Roho sure had a big grin and gave lil puppy a huge hug.
> 
> Can't talk much more...no time.
> Waaayyyy to much cleanin to do...


the delivery has been confirmed


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Called off sick today. Had a need for a three day weekend!


you must have dug out the rain gear. its going to rain here today Saturday and sunday. so any fishing you do you'll need the rain gear.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe we assumed something incorrectly? Maybe they've been pulling the wool over our eyes?
> 
> One hand........washes the.......others hand?
> 
> That there's kinda grody.


Just remember FW invited you to go fishing with him.....


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe we assumed something incorrectly? Maybe they've been pulling the wool over our eyes?
> 
> One hand........washes the.......others hand?
> 
> That there's kinda grody.


yeah lazy fw wants to wash your hands, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

And don’t Forget to bring a sheep for FW he will appreciate that


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Don't know the role my lil puppy played in helping ST get boat back but he's sure catching up on some much needed rest.
> View attachment 303173
> 
> Here's his pic last night when he turned around and asked me if'n I had a toothpick:
> View attachment 303175
> 
> 
> He went out to the barn last night and was talkin to Roho. Don't know what that conversation was about but Roho sure had a big grin and gave lil puppy a huge hug.
> 
> Can't talk much more...no time.
> Waaayyyy to much cleanin to do...


Fastwawa - I love your doggie. I'll bet he's always ready for anything.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> the delivery has been confirmed


I found a video of Mr. ST going tubing with Quickiewawa's pooch.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Just remember FW invited you to go fishing with him.....


You're invited too BC...and I heard you had wee tiny hands that won't take long to wash.



sherman51 said:


> yeah lazy fw wants to wash your hands, LOL.
> sherman


You could come to uncle Sherm but I'm afraid you would fall in love and want to take pics.



1basshunter said:


> And don’t Forget to bring a sheep for FW he will appreciate that


I have officially retired from sheep. Currently been to busy to take care of anymore commitments. Only so many hours in the day.



Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa - I love your doggie. I'll bet he's always ready for anything.


Thank ya lazy. There's not much that he misses. Some things like stray animals I wish he did.



Lazy 8 said:


> I found a video of Mr. ST going tubing with Quickiewawa's pooch.


Shooeeee...no wonder my lil puppy is so worn out.


----------



## scioto_alex

Last time I tubed with a pooch the neighbors called the deputies. I learned to keep it in the back yard and wait until dark.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You're invited too BC...and I heard you had wee tiny hands that won't take long to wash.
> 
> 
> 
> You could come to uncle Sherm but I'm afraid you would fall in love and want to take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I have officially retired from sheep. Currently been to busy to take care of anymore commitments. Only so many hours in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank ya lazy. There's not much that he misses. Some things like stray animals I wish he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Shooeeee...no wonder my lil puppy is so worn out.


LMAO OUTLOUD! Tiny hands indeed and Shermie wanting to document everything with a pic. 
Hey Shermie...pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> LMAO OUTLOUD! Tiny hands indeed and Shermie wanting to document everything with a pic.
> Hey Shermie...pics or it didn't happen?


I really want to comment on this in a bad way but I don’t want to get it shut down so....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You're invited too BC...and I heard you had wee tiny hands that won't take long to wash.
> 
> 
> 
> You could come to uncle Sherm but I'm afraid you would fall in love and want to take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I have officially retired from sheep. Currently been to busy to take care of anymore commitments. Only so many hours in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank ya lazy. There's not much that he misses. Some things like stray animals I wish he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Shooeeee...no wonder my lil puppy is so worn out.


Tell em fastwata....tell em


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Tell em fastwata....tell em


Let’s just say I PASS!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Let’s just say I PASS!


You'll see.....how I EARN my money...nothin like that Lazy feller


----------



## fastwater

^^^...and worth every penny!!!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> LMAO OUTLOUD! Tiny hands indeed and Shermie wanting to document everything with a pic.
> Hey Shermie...pics or it didn't happen?


i've got the hidden nanny cam ready. i'll be posting pictures real soon.



Saugeye Tom said:


> You'll see.....how I EARN my money...nothin like that Lazy feller


just think lazy made all this craziness possible.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm not gonna call names or nothing but if you fellers wash each others hands enough, you might need to get some eyeglasses before you go blind.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> i've got the hidden nanny cam ready. i'll be posting pictures real soon.
> NANNY CAM DON'T LIE!
> 
> 
> just think lazy made all this craziness possible.
> sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> i've got the hidden nanny cam ready. i'll be posting pictures real soon.
> just think lazy made all this craziness possible.
> sherman


Wouldn't it be funny if I was dreaming ALL OF THIS DEMENTED CRAP?
I meant that in a most sincere way....don't cha know.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if I was dreaming ALL OF THIS DEMENTED CRAP?
> I meant that in a most sincere way....don't cha know.


Warning...never smoke your own seeds then listen to this:


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Warning...never smoke your own seeds then listen to this:


Thanks Fastwawa, it all makes sense now. Everything is clear. I even had a vision of the future. I am a visionary. All I had to do was channel my inner hillbilly. 
This just blows my mind.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Fastwawa, it all makes sense now. Everything is clear. I even had a vision of the future. I am a visionary. All I had to do was channel my inner hillbilly.
> This just blows my mind.


Lay off of the weed if you have visions


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 303417


----------



## ress

That's a classic right there!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Fastwawa, it all makes sense now. Everything is clear. I even had a vision of the future. I am a visionary. All I had to do was channel my inner hillbilly.
> This just blows my mind.





Burkcarp1 said:


> Lay off of the weed if you have visions


Hmmm....seein visions I'm thinkin more like someone went to WV and digested the wrong shrooms. 

Ive got a vision that here in a day or so I'm gonna show ya'll why hiring ST is the bestest thing a fellar could do. Ole Roho pertnear broke his beak again smilin when he seen the boat today...but he ain't seen everything yet.
Just beats all I ever seen...


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Hmmm....seein visions I'm thinkin more like someone went to WV and digested the wrong shrooms.
> 
> Ive got a vision that here in a day or so I'm gonna show ya'll why hiring ST is the bestest thing a fellar could do. Ole Roho pertnear broke his beak again smilin when he seen the boat today...but he ain't seen everything yet.
> Just beats all I ever seen...


Not going to bite not even a little bit.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 303417


ain't that the truth!!!!!
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Lay off of the weed if you have visions


Never touch the stuff and I don't drink either. Coffee's about my only vice.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Never touch the stuff and I don't drink either. Coffee's about my only vice.


Sorry to hear that because you got more problems than I thought...


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sorry to hear that because you got more problems than I thought...


Like that’s a big news flash


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sorry to hear that because you got more problems than I thought...


You know, you never really know a man until you walk a mile in his shoes.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Never touch the stuff and I don't drink either. Coffee's about my only vice.


yeah but you know crushing up some of them seeds and smoking them or putting them in brownies isn't going to hurt anybody. that way you take a trip and never leave the farm.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Don't criticize someone until you've walked a mile in their shoes. Because once you've walked a mile in their shoes, they're a mile away and you have their shoes.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Don't criticize someone until you've walked a mile in their shoes. Because once you've walked a mile in their shoes, they're a mile away and you have their shoes.


yes, and you have a mile to walk back to get back where you started from, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Just got a new keyboard delivered a few minutes ago, this is the first I've tried to type with it. Feels strange, like the first few steps in a new pair of shoes.

This one has the backlit keys, where the characters on the keys glow. Once you get used to that, it's disappointing to go back to a regular keyboard.


----------



## Burkcarp1

What happened to everyone?? Too many seeds? Working?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> What happened to everyone?? Too many seeds? Working?


Well...going back through some of the posts...id say:

lazy is off having 'visions' someplace and thinks he's been posting here on 'the derailer' but really isn't

Sciota Alex still hasn't figured out how to operate his keyboard yet

Uncle Sherm is spaced out on pain meds. sneekin around tryin to install his secret nanny cams someplace.

You just got back from the store buyin a new pair of shoes for lazy after walkin a mile in his shoes

BH is out walkin a mile in Lazy's new shoes

Ress is out mushroom huntin

ST is out makin another million on another big clandestine case

And since I got my boat back just in time for the monsoons and return of winter, I've been busy cleanin the inside of my boat...what a mess!!!


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> What happened to everyone?? Too many seeds? Working?


yes I was wondering the same thing. so I think I will derail this thread.

Johnny was in school and had a habit of saying ain't that something. well the teacher said something and Johnny said ain't that something. the teacher said one more time and you spend an hour in the hall. of course Johnny said aint that something. so the teacher put Jonny in the hall and said while your out here make me a poem. and Johnny said ain't that something. an hour later the teacher came out and said lets hear your poem. he said while Johnny was sitting in the hall he saw a cockroach run up the wall. well the teacher said thats good, but lets leave the co*k out it wouldnt sound right in front of the class. so he read his poem to the class. while Johnny was sitting in the hall he say a roach run up the wall, and its co*k was out, ain't that something.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Well...going back through some of the posts...id say:
> 
> lazy is off having 'visions' someplace and thinks he's been posting here on 'the derailer' but really isn't
> 
> Sciota Alex still hasn't figured out how to operate his keyboard yet
> 
> Uncle Sherm is spaced out on pain meds. sneekin around tryin to install his secret nanny cams someplace.
> 
> You just got back from the store buyin a new pair of shoes for lazy after walkin a mile in his shoes
> 
> BH is out walkin a mile in Lazy's new shoes
> 
> Ress is out mushroom huntin
> 
> ST is out makin another million on another big clandestine case
> 
> And since I got my boat back just in time for the monsoons and return of winter, I've been busy cleanin the inside of my boat...what a mess!!!


Show them the pics....after you clean that vicious red fluid off it☺


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Well...going back through some of the posts...id say:
> 
> lazy is off having 'visions' someplace and thinks he's been posting here on 'the derailer' but really isn't
> 
> Sciota Alex still hasn't figured out how to operate his keyboard yet
> 
> Uncle Sherm is spaced out on pain meds. sneekin around tryin to install his secret nanny cams someplace.
> 
> You just got back from the store buyin a new pair of shoes for lazy after walkin a mile in his shoes
> 
> BH is out walkin a mile in Lazy's new shoes
> 
> Ress is out mushroom huntin
> 
> ST is out makin another million on another big clandestine case
> 
> And since I got my boat back just in time for the monsoons and return of winter, I've been busy cleanin the inside of my boat...what a mess!!!


You might want to check your boat for a nanny cam while you’re cleaning...not sure that we can trust unca Sherm


----------



## Burkcarp1

ST and FW back in the day


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 303677
> ST and FW back in the day


Why you think my calves are so big?


----------



## ress

WWhhhaaaattttt ???


----------



## sherman51

this boat stuff between fw and st has me totally confused. first st goes to Albany and buys the boat then the next thing I know fw has it. then it gets stolen and st recovers it and takes it back to fw to clean it up and use it.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> this boat stuff between fw and st has me totally confused. first st goes to Albany and buys the boat then the next thing I know fw has it. then it gets stolen and st recovers it and takes it back to fw to clean it up and use it.
> sherman


You ain’t the only one my friend.....


----------



## fastwater

^^^Gonna straighten it all out for you'ns in a few days.

Just realized I forgot to tell where ole 'snaky' has been.

He's been busy out sellin insurance to new boat owners to cover their boat fer when it gets repo'ed.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 303677
> ST and FW back in the day


Them was the good ole days!!!
We just upgraded to that bicycle.
We was pullin the boat around with a goat.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Well...going back through some of the posts...id say:
> 
> lazy is off having 'visions' someplace and thinks he's been posting here on 'the derailer' but really isn't
> 
> Sciota Alex still hasn't figured out how to operate his keyboard yet
> 
> Uncle Sherm is spaced out on pain meds. sneekin around tryin to install his secret nanny cams someplace.
> 
> You just got back from the store buyin a new pair of shoes for lazy after walkin a mile in his shoes
> 
> BH is out walkin a mile in Lazy's new shoes
> 
> Ress is out mushroom huntin
> 
> ST is out makin another million on another big clandestine case
> 
> And since I got my boat back just in time for the monsoons and return of winter, I've been busy cleanin the inside of my boat...what a mess!!!


Lazy does not have shoes barefoot it at all times damn West Virginians


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Why you think my calves are so big?
> View attachment 303679


You play with them way too much


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Them was the good ole days!!!
> We just upgraded to that bicycle.
> We was pullin the boat around with a goat.


yeah I heard a story about you back then. I heard you couldn't talk real plain. and one day you came across this girl and said woah doat dit in dirl ditty up doat. you went a little ways and said put out or dit out dirl. well she wanted out so you said woah doat dit out dirl ditty up doat. you came across another girl and said woah doat dit in dirl ditty up doat. well you went a little ways and said put out or dit out dirl. well she wanted out. you said woah doat dit out dirl ditty up doat. you went a little ways and didnt see any more girls. so you said woah doat dit in doat ditty up doat. you was a bad boy for sure. wish I had had my nanny cam back then, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yes I was wondering the same thing. so I think I will derail this thread.
> 
> Johnny was in school and had a habit of saying ain't that something. well the teacher said something and Johnny said ain't that something. the teacher said one more time and you spend an hour in the hall. of course Johnny said aint that something. so the teacher put Jonny in the hall and said while your out here make me a poem. and Johnny said ain't that something. an hour later the teacher came out and said lets hear your poem. he said while Johnny was sitting in the hall he saw a cockroach run up the wall. well the teacher said thats good, but lets leave the co*k out it wouldnt sound right in front of the class. so he read his poem to the class. while Johnny was sitting in the hall he say a roach run up the wall, and its co*k was out, ain't that something.
> sherman





sherman51 said:


> yeah I heard a story about you back then. I heard you couldn't talk real plain. and one day you came across this girl and said woah doat dit in dirl ditty up doat. you went a little ways and said put out or dit out dirl. well she wanted out so you said woah doat dit out dirl ditty up doat. you came across another girl and said woah doat dit in dirl ditty up doat. well you went a little ways and said put out or dit out dirl. well she wanted out. you said woah doat dit out dirl ditty up doat. you went a little ways and didnt see any more girls. so you said woah doat dit in doat ditty up doat. you was a bad boy for sure. wish I had had my nanny cam back then, LOL.
> sherman


Woah...Easy uncle Sherm...day off dem pain meds...dou donna dit us shut down.


----------



## ezbite

I'm gonna git me a bowl of Bob Ross under my happy little tree..







maybe 2...


----------



## fastwater

^^^Weellll...okay then!!
But me thinks that was alittle more info than we needed.

Forgot to add EZ on the 'where is everybody' list too.
He was out makin googoo eyes at Bob Ross.


----------



## pawcat

MY fillet knife is getting dull!


----------



## Burkcarp1

ezbite said:


> I'm gonna git me a bowl of Bob Ross under my happy little tree..
> View attachment 303737
> maybe 2...


That sounds about right....


----------



## pawcat

fastwater said:


> ^^^Weellll...okay then!!
> But me thinks that was alittle more info than we needed.
> 
> Forgot to add EZ on the 'where is everybody' list too.
> He was out makin googoo eyes at Bob Ross.


He was at the noodle mania convention....lol


----------



## pawcat

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 303677
> ST and FW back in the day


That's justa tease City boyzzz!!


----------



## fastwater

pawcat said:


> MY fillet knife is getting dull!


...and pawcat had to wait till the cuts on his finger from the dull fillet knife healed up before he could type.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sad to report Woodstock 50 scheduled for August 2019 at Watkins Glen NY has been cancelled... You guys hoping to see 70 year old hippie chicks dancing around will have to find something else to due that week...

I had a couple friends that went to Summer Jam in 1973 at Watkins Glen...Crazy times...Check it out on youtube...


----------



## pawcat

fastwater said:


> ...and pawcat had to wait till the cuts on his finger from the dull fillet knife healed up before he could type.


You should see what the dull blade on my table saw did... I can count to 8.


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^


Tell em now. Sherm is really cornfused


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think Sherm is sleeping now....


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> I'm gonna git me a bowl of Bob Ross under my happy little tree..
> View attachment 303737
> maybe 2...


welcome back ez thought you was gone forever. 

im not asleep yet just getting ready for bed.
sherman


----------



## ezbite

ezbite said:


> I'm gonna git me a bowl of Bob Ross under my happy little tree..
> View attachment 303737
> maybe 2...


There.. right there is the happy little cloud.. (in my lowest calming voice)...


----------



## fastwater

If you grow your hair into a 'fro'...
...DO NOT...
...I REPEAT...
...DO NOT...come down this way to bobk's house.


----------



## ezbite

Sup... I'm watching out for OUR country...


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ress

I'am going to be sick


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

...and I plan on stayin that way!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

This morning's project









ran it through the chop-rite #10 hand-crank grinder, now it's breakfast sausage


----------



## sherman51

where is everybody? nobodies been posting. are you all still asleep? i've been watching tv today.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Working


----------



## ress

Long Story!


----------



## 1basshunter

Ya, some of us still have to work we can’t all get the time off to go ice fishing for carp in Florida


----------



## fastwater

Been mushroom huntin...and cleanin on the boat.
Won't be long and she'll be all spotless again. All big chunks removed and now doin fine detail cleaning.
Won't be long and nobody will be able to tell anything ever happened.


----------



## ress

Loose lips sinks ships?


----------



## pawcat

I need 24 crappie for number 300 on the year.. got tomorrow off... set the hook!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Hold my beer I got this


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Working





1basshunter said:


> Ya, some of us still have to work we can’t all get the time off to go ice fishing for carp in Florida


working is for people that don't know how to fish.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> working is for people that don't know how to fish.
> sherman


And with all that time you have all you can Catch our common carps


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Working


If you make the money FW said you do you should only have to work a couple of days a year...I don’t understand why you can’t be fishing?


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> If you make the money FW said you do you should only have to work a couple of days a year...I don’t understand why you can’t be fishing?


Financing charges there a killer


----------



## fastwater

It's obviously clear that you fella's have a very big misconception of Mr ST Esq's arrangement.
Please allow me to enlighten you'ns a bit...
Some people work...only because they have to.
A few work...not because they have to, but only because they want to help others.
There's a big difference. 
ST fits the bill of the later.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 304047
> Ain’t that the truth!


to bad so many people just don't care. they'll steal anything that they can.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Maybe the greatest pitcher of all Time. I saw Eddie in Kent Ohio around 1975.


----------



## pawcat

Burkcarp1 said:


> If you make the money FW said you do you should only have to work a couple of days a year...I don’t understand why you can’t be fishing?


Fishing hurts his typing fingers?


----------



## sherman51

nobody has posted since 8:22 last night. is everybody working these days? or is part of you out fishing? its supposed to thunder storm here today. so i'm just laying around the house waiting for this monsoon season to end.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm in the side yard laying sod over the drain pipe, before the next rain gets here. The sod I laid back down several days ago already looks like it had never been disturbed.

I'm still waiting for a heavy rain to test this drain. We've had bits and spits but nothing enough yet to make the rain garden overflow. If I'm calling this right, the yard will not flood again.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> nobody has posted since 8:22 last night. is everybody working these days? or is part of you out fishing? its supposed to thunder storm here today. so i'm just laying around the house waiting for this monsoon season to end.
> sherman


What’s goin on? You guys can’t keep anything running around here... it’s called work,busy or whatever else you want to call it.. Start calling you guys part timers.


----------



## pawcat

Oh my.. nothing to read this evening, everybody ok?



pawcat said:


> I need 24 crappie for number 300 on the year.. got tomorrow off... set the hook!


only caught 7 crappies but I did manage 6 saugeye a 2 trout.
I love Crappie cookies!!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

We will have something to read if you write it..


----------



## sherman51

these guys just cant do nothing right. no reason this thread gets derailed so often.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm must be feeling better because he’s talking


----------



## fastwater

Roho is about healed up from the beating he took from that big feller the night they shanghia'd my boat:








Here's a couple pics of the poor lil fellers broken beak.
Had to reset it and use some epoxy to fill in the gaps. When it wasn't filled in and he would crow...it sounded like he was a yodel'n.
But since it's patched now, he's crowin a bit better.
FWIW...I let him peck at the big chunks I cleaned out of the boat.
He smiled the whole time.


----------



## ress

I think I don't like that.....


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

So I got my quotes to raise up my sidewalk. (its easier to do that than lower my stoop). Looks like it will be $575 to raise the walk about 2 inches...I have an awfully big 1st step now an I'm afraid its an accident waiting to happen.. My relatives and friends aren't getting any younger...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

oops is this the lottery thread?


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 304261


Accidentally posted this pic...cant take it off...Tom


----------



## ress

Mm Mm Mm


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Accidentally posted this pic...cant take it off...Tom


Gotcha!


----------



## Snakecharmer

If this thread gets locked, we know who to blame.........


----------



## Snakecharmer

Global Facts About Sex


At any given moment:


FACT: 79,000,000 people are having sex - right now.

FACT: 58,000,000 are kissing.

FACT: 37,000,000 are relaxing after having sex.

FACT: 1 old person is reading emails.


You hang in there, sunshine!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i 


Snakecharmer said:


> If this thread gets locked, we know who to blame.........


meant to post a other lottery ticket...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Who do you like in the Kentucky Derby? I liked Omaha Beach but he got derailed... Need to come up with another pick...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Going to my 1st 100th Birthday party for a client of mine tomorrow....Ed will turn 100 on May 4th...Congratulations Ed....His second wife is 98....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody celebrating Cinco de Mayo?


----------



## Snakecharmer

9500...…..


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> i
> 
> meant to post a other lottery ticket...


Lol!!!
Looking at the time of the post, since you and I were on the phone until almost 11:30, its what happens when you're multi tasking talking to me on the phone and posting on OGF at the same time.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> 9500...…..


you cheated like me to get 9500. but anything's fair in love and war.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you cheated like me to get 9500. but anything's fair in love and war.
> sherman


We all still love you Sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> you cheated like me to get 9500. but anything's fair in love and war.
> sherman


I can be sneaky at times...


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody celebrating Cinco de Mayo?


no


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody celebrating Cinco de Mayo?


Me and lil Missy just ate Chipotle...does that count?


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Me and lil Missy just ate Chipotle...does that count?


FYI don’t get to far from the bathroom....


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yes sir...them steak bowls have a tendency to set ya free.


----------



## ress

Get over there in that fart thread and give a report in about an hour!


----------



## G.lock

Man, I'm dog sitting my grandkids dog while they are at Disney World.
He's a little ankle biter and is worse than a two year old.
Only another week, HELP.


----------



## Burkcarp1

G.lock said:


> Man, I'm dog sitting my grandkids dog while they are at Disney World.
> He's a little ankle biter and is worse than a two year old.
> Only another week, HELP.


Take him to a kennel..problem solved


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^Yes sir...them steak bowls have a tendency to set ya free.


These people are sick....I love them.


----------



## fastwater

Only in Amurica!


----------



## Lazy 8

This weekend is the, Free Fishing Days for residents of OH. Tell or better yet, take your occasional fishing friends, out fishing this weekend. 
All they need is proof of residence.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Only in Amurica!


I'll bet the cake tastes like crap.


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> This weekend is the, Free Fishing Days for residents of OH. Tell or better yet, take your occasional fishing friends, out fishing this weekend.
> All they need is proof of residence.


No fishin for me this weekend. 
G-kids ballgame today and B-day parties tomorrow.
But gonna hit the water Monday mornin.


----------



## ress

I'll give my local waters a shot tomarrow. Water still very cold tho.


----------



## sherman51

I bought my forever license in Indiana a couple of yrs ago. so now I don't need the free fishing days Indiana offers each yr. i'm covered for the rest of my life. its offered to those over 65.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Boy I wish fishing was free....I'd have a helluva a retirement account..


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Boy I wish fishing was free....I'd have a helluva a retirement account..


yeah I guess I worded that wrong. free fishing license for life. the fishing is why I have stayed poor most of my adult life. if I had every cent i've spent on fishing i'd probably have a hugh chunk of change.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 304431


----------



## Burkcarp1

How many of you have mud tracks from the mower in your yards? It’s just awful.. It just keeps on raining and raining and raining...I’m on top of a hill and still have water everywhere.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> How many of you have mud tracks from the mower in your yards? It’s just awful.. It just keeps on raining and raining and raining...I’m on top of a hill and still have water everywhere.


Haven't been able to get the mower out yet. Got some 6" weeds but the grass isn't too tall .


----------



## sherman51

i've started building an ark. a few days ago the water was half way up my drive. and my pole barn was flooded.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Was able to cut Fri afternoon so mine is good so far. 
If no rain Sun, Mon and Tues, should be dried out enough by Tues afternoon to cut again.

FWIW...no job hunting planned in the near future...plenty of shroom hunting planned though.


----------



## Snakecharmer

May the fourth be with you.....


----------



## Snakecharmer

A little bedtime story for you guys:

Love the kids face when she starts snorting....(45 sec)


----------



## scioto_alex

Dangit, I'm waiting for a good rain event, like 2 inches. I dug a relief drain to keep my back yard from flooding again, when the rain garden overflows, and DANGIT I haven't had enough rain at one time to test it.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> i've started building an ark. a few days ago the water was half way up my drive. and my pole barn was flooded.
> sherman


You should be pretty good at building an ark I heard you help Noah built the first one


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> How many of you have mud tracks from the mower in your yards? It’s just awful.. It just keeps on raining and raining and raining...I’m on top of a hill and still have water everywhere.


Nope. I mowed mine last Wednesday before the monsoons hit. I knew it was gonna start raining. My knees start aching and clicking when I turn just right. Knees might be new but arthritis ain't.


----------



## ress

My dad had that album.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> You should be pretty good at building an ark I heard you help Noah built the first one


Zing..........


----------



## scioto_alex

The whole Flood story is pretty funny. Even if it is true and the Earth was flooded to wash away evil, that would still leave open the possibility of evil fish surviving.


----------



## ress

Bait robbers!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Bait robbers!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


yes I hate those things. when I fish around the bridge in fl I cant keep bait on the hook for very long without some bait stealer taking my shrimp off my hook. but I do get one of them on accasion. here is proof.



















there are thousands of these in the water.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Ding a ding a ding a dingading da da

I want a head like the heads you see on Easter Island. I want a big strong forehead. I want to stand up tall. I want a head like the heads you see on Easter Island. I want to stare at the seaside and do nothing at all.







https://power925.com/2019/04/30/the...of-people-taking-selfies-picking-their-noses/


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> yes I hate those things. when I fish around the bridge in fl I cant keep bait on the hook for very long without some bait stealer taking my shrimp off my hook. but I do get one of them on accasion. here is proof.
> 
> View attachment 304527
> 
> 
> View attachment 304529
> 
> 
> there are thousands of these in the water.
> sherman


Sherm....fish fresh water.....put REAL Fish pics up


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yes...freshwater carp fight much harder than saltwater carp do.


----------



## sherman51

you guys are just jealous because you don't know my secret carp bait.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

You are so so right Uncle Sherman all of us are staying up late into the night jealous of that little carp picture and how you’re able to travel to Florida to catch it.....
Especially since you could’ve just caught, them carp in Ohio


----------



## Snakecharmer

Now quit picking on ol Sherm. You guys are gonna send him back to the hospital...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wellllllll....I have no new pics except the girls fastwater sent to fish with me.....wanna see em?


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Better than Sherms old carp pics


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Better than Sherms old carp pics


A hole lot better than his pictures


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> A hole lot better than his pictures


Do you think they like to use hard baits?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 304643


Those are keepers...


----------



## scioto_alex

Those two look edible.


----------



## fastwater

Y'all keep it up and some other fellars gonna be ridin in your boat and you'll be lookin all like this....

Thems lil Missy's twin sisters. Gonna be our guides on LSC.


----------



## Lazy 8

You all sound like a bunch of old perves.


----------



## Lazy 8

Generation Z dictionary.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/3640898002


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Now quit picking on ol Sherm. You guys are gonna send him back to the hospital...


might send me back to fl to catch something other than a big ol carp, NOT.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Generation Z dictionary.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/3640898002


Why not the OGF Dictionary?
I'll start.

Carp = Any fish that Sherm catches.
Black Crappie = used to describe an item, animal, or fish that you don't have any idea what it is.
Sheep = animals of affection ( infection) used by perves on this site.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Why not the OGF Dictionary?
> I'll start.
> 
> Carp = Any fish that Sherm catches.
> Black Crappie = used to describe an item, animal, or fish that you don't have any idea what it is.
> Sheep = animals of affection ( infection) used by perves on this site.


I joined Sheeps Anonymous. (SE)
Swearing off of them. 
Beside's that, ST has most of them.


----------



## scioto_alex

I just got my sheep costume from Amazon, and I'll take it out bar-hopping this weekend.

I'll need that fan until I can cut some fart vent holes in it.

https://www.dhresource.com/0x0s/f2-.../sx0728-100-real-picture-of-a-furry-white.jpg


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I just got my sheep costume from Amazon, and I'll take it out bar-hopping this weekend.
> 
> I'll need that fan until I can cut some fart vent holes in it.
> 
> https://www.dhresource.com/0x0s/f2-.../sx0728-100-real-picture-of-a-furry-white.jpg


you better be very careful out there wearing a sheep costume you might run into one of the pervs from this thread that has a sheep fetish. if you do you wont need to make fart vent holes any more.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Do you guys know about Furries?

There really are adults who put on animal costumes and role-play characters.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Do you guys know about Furries?
> 
> There really are adults who put on animal costumes and role-play characters.


yes i've heard about people doing this but its not for me. way to many pervs that want to get close from what i've heard. but different strokes for different folks.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> I just got my sheep costume from Amazon, and I'll take it out bar-hopping this weekend.
> 
> I'll need that fan until I can cut some fart vent holes in it.
> 
> https://www.dhresource.com/0x0s/f2-.../sx0728-100-real-picture-of-a-furry-white.jpg


And now you’re going to be one of them  Ain’t that special


----------



## Snakecharmer

Seeds = Lazy's Wacky Tobaccy type product.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Seeds = Lazy's Wacky Tobaccy type product.


if it hadn't been for the seed I got from lazy I don't think I would have made it through the winter months.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

1basshunter said:


> And now you’re going to be one of them


Wrong. If I want to flirt with an animal, I'll go find a real animal instead of a human in a costume.

Some of those Furries can be kind of cute, maybe a bit sexy, but they are not REAL. No satisfaction in that, just another human in a fursuit.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Wrong. If I want to flirt with an animal, I'll go find a real animal instead of a human in a costume.
> 
> Some of those Furries can be kind of cute, maybe a bit sexy, but they are not REAL. No satisfaction in that, just another human in a fursuit.


Hey brother, were you born in WV?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> if it hadn't been for the seed I got from lazy I don't think I would have made it through the winter months.
> sherman


Amen brother Shermie!


----------



## scioto_alex

I knew a guy who confessed to me that he kept a French maid costume, which he would ask his girlfriends to wear. (He did not wear it.) 

If you're getting horny for a costume, you are way off track. Just get a mannequin and dress it up, and save a bundle compared to entertaining a living lover.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> I knew a guy who confessed to me that he kept a French maid costume, which he would ask his girlfriends to wear. (He did not wear it.)
> 
> If you're getting horny for a costume, you are way off track. Just get a mannequin and dress it up, and save a bundle compared to entertaining a living lover.


Fastwater gots one of them


----------



## fastwater

*


scioto_alex said:



I knew a guy who confessed to me that he kept a French maid costume, which he would ask his girlfriends to wear. (He did not wear it.)

Click to expand...

*


scioto_alex said:


> If you're getting horny for a costume, you are way off track. Just get a mannequin and dress it up, and save a bundle compared to entertaining a living lover.


...and what would be wrong with that???
Have I ever met you SA?




Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater gots one of them


What...a French Maid costume...or a mannequin???


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater gots one of them


Hey, don't judge him. Whatever blows up a man's skirt.


----------



## ress

Lordy Lordy Lordy these topics go way out sometimes


----------



## scioto_alex

I am not making this up: Linda watches a TV channel showing old westerns every morning. There is _Wanted Dead or Alive_ where Steve McQueen plays a bounty hunter.

I just went in to check on her, and McQueen was trying to lasso a sheep he named Baa Baa, to take her home.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Lordy Lordy Lordy these topics go way out sometimes


Uh, Uncle Timbo the Derailer thread? 
*ALMOST* anything goes. All we have to do is keep it clean and prolly stay away from politics. Too controversial.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I knew a guy who confessed to me that he kept a French maid costume, which he would ask his girlfriends to wear. (He did not wear it.)
> 
> If you're getting horny for a costume, you are way off track. Just get a mannequin and dress it up, and save a bundle compared to entertaining a living lover.


they make life sized DOLLS for that now. thats what fw has in his closet.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> they make life sized DOLLS for that now. thats what fw has in his closet.
> sherman


...and just how do you know bout them blowup dolls uncle Shermie?

Hmmm...gonna have to keep an eye on you more senior fella's.
Seems you mighta been tippin around in my secret stash with your nanny cam. 
If'n you're wonderin...you can borrow any of them you want with the exception of the one in the pirate girl outfit.
She's my fav. 
You'd prolly like the ballerina one cause she's the most photogenic and we all know how much you like to take pics.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Shaun69007

You guys think its too late for me to start reading this thread just to catch up?


----------



## scioto_alex

Inflatable love dolls ... I wonder what's it like to rinse one of those out the morning after.

(edited to add) maybe it's like an air mattress where the pressure leaks down and you start feeling the floor beneath. Then you have to get the pump and listen to RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR while you amuse yourself.

In my neighborhood there is an "adult superstore" and I've been afraid to go in there. I'm sure they have some toys which could give you an education.

Maybe I should get a doll, inflate her with helium, and set her free to fly. See if that shows up spotted in the evening news.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Shaun69007 said:


> You guys think its too late for me to start reading this thread just to catch up?


lol a day will do....


----------



## fastwater

Shaun69007 said:


> You guys think its too late for me to start reading this thread just to catch up?


Absolutely not!!!
Jump on in, the more...the merrier.
Insanity...just like misery...loves company.


----------



## sherman51

Shaun69007 said:


> You guys think its too late for me to start reading this thread just to catch up?


its never to late to become a deranged person on this thread. welcome to the derailing thread.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

On a more serious note...Approaching the 10,000th post in a most honorable ), historical...and often hysterical thread that has brought GREAT laughter and enjoyment to so many.

Lest we NOT forget...
...the founder...the author of this honorable, history setting thread in which so many have enjoyed.
That founder/author would be Uncle Timbo himself...the one...the only, Mr lazy8 (can just picture all of us together and him on stage taking a bow).

As a request/favor from all...I sure hope as the 10,000th post draws near, we can watch the post count and at least reserve that post for Mr lazy8 honoring him and showing our appreciation for what he has created here.

Thanks for all the laughs lazy.


----------



## Shaun69007

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 304537


Looks like my food plots


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> On a more serious note...Approaching the 10,000th post in a most honorable ), historical...and often hysterical thread that has brought GREAT laughter and enjoyment to so many.
> 
> Lest we NOT forget...
> ...the founder...the author of this honorable, history setting thread in which so many have enjoyed.
> That founder/author would be Uncle Timbo himself...the one...the only, Mr lazy8 (can just picture all of us together and him on stage taking a bow).
> 
> As a request/favor from all...I sure hope as the 10,000th post draws near, we can watch the post count and at least reserve that post for Mr lazy8 honoring him and showing our appreciation for what he has created here.
> 
> Thanks for all the laughs lazy.


No entitlements here you LIBERAL... Lazy needs to work for that 10,000 post just like Sherm, ress, & basshunter…. May the best man win!


----------



## G.lock

I kinda agree with fast about letting Lazy get #10,000 but he tends to disappear now and then so we might have to wait a while.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> On a more serious note...Approaching the 10,000th post in a most honorable ), historical...and often hysterical thread that has brought GREAT laughter and enjoyment to so many.
> 
> Lest we NOT forget...
> ...the founder...the author of this honorable, history setting thread in which so many have enjoyed.
> That founder/author would be Uncle Timbo himself...the one...the only, Mr lazy8 (can just picture all of us together and him on stage taking a bow).
> 
> As a request/favor from all...I sure hope as the 10,000th post draws near, we can watch the post count and at least reserve that post for Mr lazy8 honoring him and showing our appreciation for what he has created here.
> 
> Thanks for all the laughs lazy.


as long as he is watching the thread so it wont be down to long waiting on him to post i'm great with it. even though I did kinda have my heart set on getting that 10,000th post.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> No entitlements here you LIBERAL... Lazy needs to work for that 10,000 post just like Sherm, ress, & basshunter…. May the best man win!


I refuse to like this!!!
JSMH!!!
You're all heart SC.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I refuse to like this!!!
> JSMH!!!
> You're all heart SC.


I thought he didnt have a heart. just say'in.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Yea uncle Sherm...that was a bit of sarcasm!


----------



## fastwater

Shaun69007 said:


> Looks like my food plots


Hope you planted rice Shaun.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 304983


----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 304985


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 304991


I think you got a little carried away to get this one, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 304995


NO, NO, NO, NO, NO, NO, NO! KEEP YOUR OL LADY OUTTA THIS THREAD!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> No entitlements here you LIBERAL... Lazy needs to work for that 10,000 post just like Sherm, ress, & basshunter…. May the best man win!


I would like to take a moment if I could and thank Quickiewawa and Uncle Squirmy Shermie for offering the 10,000! Post. NEVER, EVER, DID THINK THIS DERANGED THREAD WOULD LAST THIS LONG.
Snakey...you are officially removed from my Christmas card/seed list, and I have a PLETHORA of seeds after a bumper crop last year. Would you change your mind if I managed to get Uncle Shermie to let you touch his carp?


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 304991


Your dog on the railing / steps got post 9600. Congrats...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I would like to take a moment if I could and thank Quickiewawa and Uncle Squirmy Shermie for offering the 10,000! Post. NEVER, EVER, DID THINK THIS DERANGED THREAD WOULD LAST THIS LONG.
> Snakey...you are officially removed from my Christmas card/seed list, and I have a PLETHORA of seeds after a bumper crop last year. Would you change your mind if I managed to get Uncle Shermie to let you touch his carp?


I ain't touching his smelly carp...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hmmm...10000


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hmmm...10000


Thinking about filing an injunction?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I ain't touching his smelly carp...


Soooo, your saying let the best degenerate win?
Let me know if you change your mind about Shermie's carp, cause it's been on ice ice baby.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Thinking about filing an injunction?


The dag burned ****** ain't got nothin to do with this.
Once again, the 'white man' blamin the ****** for somethin they ain't got a thing to do with.
Right is right and wrong is wrong!!!
If'n the ****** was runnin this show, they'd done had your scalp by now.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Soooo, your saying let the best degenerate win?
> Let me know if you change your mind about Shermie's carp, cause it's been on ice ice baby.


Yup...and he's been takin plenty of pics of it.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> The dag burned ****** ain't got nothin to do with this.
> Once again, the 'white man' blamin the ****** for somethin they ain't got a thing to do with.
> Right is right and wrong is wrong!!!
> If'n the ****** was runnin this show, they'd done had your scalp by now.


yeah just remember when the Indians had this country the women did all the work while the men hunted and fished all day, and there was no taxes and everything went along just fine forever. then the white man came along and thought they could improve on this system.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Just got back from the Cardiologist. Thinks I may have some blockage or something else after reviewing the stress test from a three weeks ago. Going for a catherization on the 17th. Hopefully in and out.

Getting old ain't for wimps.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Just got back from the Cardiologist. Thinks I may have some blockage or something else after reviewing the stress test from a three weeks ago. Going for a catherization on the 17th. Hopefully in and out.
> 
> Getting old ain't for wimps.


just make sure when they go in that if they find a blockage that needs a stint that they go ahead and put it in. the 1st time I had it done they found the main artery going in the top of my heart was 90% blocked. they sent me back to my room with the catheter still in me and I had to lay flat on my back for 4 hrs while they got a surgical team on stand by. the others was done while I was still sedated. I have 5 now. the last 2 was in the widow maker artery.
sherman


----------



## ress

Looks like we have grandkids or something. Nope just a 11 month old pup.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> just make sure when they go in that if they find a blockage that needs a stint that they go ahead and put it in. the 1st time I had it done they found the main artery going in the top of my heart was 90% blocked. they sent me back to my room with the catheter still in me and I had to lay flat on my back for 4 hrs while they got a surgical team on stand by. the others was done while I was still sedated. I have 5 now. the last 2 was in the widow maker artery.
> sherman


Were you awake or out cold?


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Looks like we have grandkids or something. Nope just a 11 month old pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Man...and wo-mans best friend. Good looking beast you got there. Looks like it'd be ready for anything, anytime.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Just got back from the Cardiologist. Thinks I may have some blockage or something else after reviewing the stress test from a three weeks ago. Going for a catherization on the 17th. Hopefully in and out.
> 
> Getting old ain't for wimps.


Good luck Snakey. Sure do hope you ain't out when 10,000 hits. 
Tell that cardiologist that blockage is just one of those donuts you had for breakfast.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Looks like we have grandkids or something. Nope just a 11 month old pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


A great looking pup for sure.
The look on its face is like ..."what can I get into next?"


----------



## scioto_alex

Dang I don't know what happened to the inner side of my right knee yesterday but it hurts like hell to bend it this morning. There's nothing visible, no swelling or any mark 

??


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Were you awake or out cold?


on the 1st one I was awake. on the other ones I was out enough that I don't remember anything. but I had a different doctor after the 1st one. and he sedated me for it.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Dang I don't know what happened to the inner side of my right knee yesterday but it hurts like hell to bend it this morning. There's nothing visible, no swelling or any mark
> 
> ??


It might be one of them ITIS Bros. Arthur, Bur....
Are you getting older there FOSR?
Barometric pressure might be dropping due to the coming rain.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Dang I don't know what happened to the inner side of my right knee yesterday but it hurts like hell to bend it this morning. There's nothing visible, no swelling or any mark
> 
> ??


its called those golden yrs. if I sleep wrong I wake up with my knee so bad it takes a few minutes before I can walk on it. there's only one alternative to getting old, and you don't want that.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Hatchetman

scioto_alex said:


> Dang I don't know what happened to the inner side of my right knee yesterday but it hurts like hell to bend it this morning. There's nothing visible, no swelling or any mark
> 
> ??



Sure cure........Don't bend it......


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Who's catching all the fish?


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Dang I don't know what happened to the inner side of my right knee yesterday but it hurts like hell to bend it this morning. There's nothing visible, no swelling or any mark
> 
> ??


It’s called old age you might as well as in brace it


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Who's catching all the fish?


Not ALL of them for sure...but have been catching a few crappie at Deer Creek Lake.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Not ALL of them for sure...but have been catching a few crappie at Deer Creek Lake.


Lot are coming out of buckeye at ffb


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## pawcat

Lazy 8 said:


> Who's catching all the fish?


Me!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Not ALL of them for sure...but have been catching a few crappie at Deer Creek Lake.


Any black ones?


----------



## sherman51

pawcat said:


> Me!!!!!


did you get permission from bh to post this?
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Any black ones?


Yes...there were a few. 
One right at 14" and another at 13 1/2". Those were the biggest out of all caught.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes...there were a few.
> One right at 14" and another at 13 1/2". Those were the biggest out of all caught.


TELL FW WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THEM HUGE CRAPPIE SHERM


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> TELL FW WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THEM HUGE CRAPPIE SHERM


Yea...yea...yea..."no pics, it didn't happen."
Don't have time to fool around with my old phone takin pics when the action is fast-n-furious. Especially when crappie fishin. Of course, unless the catch happens to be a state record.
And I surely wouldn't be takin pics of any carp I hauled into the boat regardless of its size.
Plus...you will be happy to know that for your enjoyment of possibly recatching them(but really, for the fact that my back was thumpin real good and I didn't feel like messin with them) those two large crappie...along with 6 more in the 9-10 inch range were all released that night at the very spot they were caught at.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

It's a sad day, one of my childhood hero's has passed away.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I came to the conclusion that the guys on the derailed thread are a bunch of rejects... oops wrong thread.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> It's a sad day, one of my childhood hero's has passed away.


not GO IN THERE AND GET IT JIM??????


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> I came to the conclusion that the guys on the derailed thread are a bunch of rejects... oops wrong thread.


Rhymes with rejects....


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> not GO IN THERE AND GET IT JIM??????


YES. Wasn't he barefoot? No matter the critter?


----------



## scioto_alex

"Jim's got him!"

Sponsored by an insurance company.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## scioto_alex

OK Lazy you posted a bear cub guzzling Ed McMahon's cocktail, that's a strong contender for Most Epic Post on this thread.

For anyone who didn't know, Ed McMahon was a sidekick to Johnny Carson for many years. Carson would tease McMahon about his heavy drinking. One time, Carson said he was giving McMahon a digital curb feeler as a gift. This was when drunk driving was still funny.

But that joke marks a dividing line.

Back when the big cars had bad visibility people could not see what they were doing pulling up to a curb, so they could attach "curb feelers" which were like big metal whiskers that would scrape the curb as you pulled alongside.

That's one half of the joke. The other half is the digital element. This was a joke from when nobody had a personal computer and "digital" meant something like a hand-held calculator with a simple red LED display similar to an alarm clock.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> not GO IN THERE AND GET IT JIM??????


Lol!
Yep...ole Marlin used to sick Big Jim on anything from crocs to boa constrictors and sit on his horse while Jim wrestled the varmint.
I remember dad got the biggest kick out of the way Marlin would be narrating the tussle as it was actually happening never giving Jim a hand as he was about to get whooped by the animal.
Then when tussle was all done, Marlin would say something to the effect of "that alligator sure gave 'us' a good fight didn't it Jim? "


----------



## scioto_alex

> "that alligator sure gave 'us' a good fight didn't it Jim? "


*Marlin Perkins voice-over* And if you want a fight, contact your Mutual of Omaha agent!


----------



## ress

We used to to ad..And pour me another Martini Jim!


----------



## scioto_alex

And now, Jim will demonstrate how one of these giant anacondas can dislocate its jaws to swallow huge prey.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> OK Lazy you posted a bear cub guzzling Ed McMahon's cocktail, that's a strong contender for Most Epic Post on this thread.
> 
> For anyone who didn't know, Ed McMahon was a sidekick to Johnny Carson for many years. Carson would tease McMahon about his heavy drinking. One time, Carson said he was giving McMahon a digital curb feeler as a gift. This was when drunk driving was still funny.
> 
> But that joke marks a dividing line.
> 
> Back when the big cars had bad visibility people could not see what they were doing pulling up to a curb, so they could attach "curb feelers" which were like big metal whiskers that would scrape the curb as you pulled alongside.
> 
> That's one half of the joke. The other half is the digital element. This was a joke from when nobody had a personal computer and "digital" meant something like a hand-held calculator with a simple red LED display similar to an alarm clock.


HIOOOOO!
Ed had the perfect job. 
I remember the curb feelers also a rod sticking up showing you where the ends of those long cars (boats) ended. 
Also, why did people feel the need for the, 'grounding straps?'
As I said earlier, Jim would wrestle everything...barefooted.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 305525


your getting a little dirty. we don't want to use foul language on this thread. no pun intended.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Reminds me of someone...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 305559
> Reminds me of someone...


Do tell


----------



## Burkcarp1

Not mentioning any names....


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Not mentioning any names....


Hey, be nice, Sherm just doesn't want this thing shut down because of profanity. If we don't police ourselves, I'm sure the mods would be glad to. You never know, they might be looking for a reason shut us down.


----------



## James Darrell Fultz

fastwater said:


> If I use oil I've extracted from black crappies, I run it about 100,000mi.
> Everything else gets changed at 5000.


 Is oil from white crappie adequate, better or worse ?


----------



## fastwater

Hey JDF!
Welcome to OGF and its department of insanity.
To answer your question...nope, not even close.
Black crappie oil is in a 'slickness' league of its own. It's right up there with owl poo.
And some say in the league up there with oil coming from the 'illusive' white snapper. But since the white snapper is so illusive, there's just not enough oil around to compare it to black crappie oil and owl poo.
I hope this helps...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hey JDF!
> Welcome to OGF and its department of insanity.
> To answer your question...nope, not even close.
> Black crappie oil is in a 'slickness' league of its own. It's right up there with owl poo.
> And some say in the league up there with oil coming from the 'illusive' white snapper. But since the white snapper is so illusive, there's just not enough oil around to compare it to black crappie oil and owl poo.
> I hope this helps...


couldn't have said it better myself. you are spot on about the white snapper.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

James Darrell Fultz said:


> Is oil from white crappie adequate, better or worse ?


Hey JDF! As brother Fastwawa stated, welcome aboard. You have to have a screw loose or you won't make it around here. Some of us have multiple screws loose. I always tighten things down til they strip...and then go 2 more turns. 

Once again, as Fastwawa stated, Owl Poo is the slickest substance known to mankind. I've started a lucrative business by supplying the company Slick 50 with Owl Poo! You wouldn't believe how much they pay for even a small tudball.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey JDF! As brother Fastwawa stated, welcome aboard. You have to have a screw loose or you won't make it around here. Some of us have multiple screws loose. I always tighten things down til they strip...and then go 2 more turns.
> 
> Once again, as Fastwawa stated, Owl Poo is the slickest substance known to mankind. I've started a lucrative business by supplying the company Slick 50 with Owl Poo! You wouldn't believe how much they pay for even a small tudball.


Happy mother's day lazy


----------



## G.lock

My screws were so loose they fell out!


----------



## Burkcarp1

What screws?? I didn’t know I had any screws..where do you look??


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> What screws?? I didn’t know I had any screws..where do you look??


you beat me yo it. what is a screw anyway? thats what I ask my honey when she gets frisky.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you beat me yo it. what is a screw anyway? *thats what I ask my honey when she gets frisky.*
> sherman


Too much info uncle sherm!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> you beat me yo it. what is a screw anyway?
> sherman


$50 on the shady side of town.....


----------



## ress

I've used Lock Tight on my loose screws but on this thread it is used in Lazy's barn!


----------



## pawcat

Nothing worse than loose sheep!!! 


ress said:


> I've used Lock Tight on my loose screws but on this thread it is used in Lazy's barn!


----------



## pawcat

Amen!!


----------



## scioto_alex

ress said:


> I've used Lock Tight on my loose screws but on this thread it is used in Lazy's barn!


Come on you guys, you're putting on a nice bluff about the sheep and all that but if you knew what you were talking about then you would know that you don't want an adhesive as a lube. Unless you want to make a long-term lifestyle change.

No, you need extra virgin olive oil, known from ancient times when it was produced by some of the extra virgins they had hanging around the temples, with nothing to do. They would get sort of bored and easily distracted ... you know?


----------



## pawcat




----------



## fastwater

pawcat, I wish there was not a limit to the likes I could give those two 'common sense' posts. Cause out of 9679 posts, IMO, they are the best posts to date.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

What?? No one has anything to say??


----------



## fastwater

^^^Eating a big fat steak right now...and it's not polite to type with your mouth full.


----------



## ress

I see the sun!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Here comes the warm [email protected] pretty spawn hogs


----------



## fastwater

65 and sunny tomorrow. Nothing but uphill temp wise from there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Here comes the warm [email protected] pretty spawn hogs


Time to sharpen those hooks.


----------



## pawcat

Lazy 8 said:


> Time to sharpen those hooks.


Mine are dull, from rippin sooo many lips!


----------



## Burkcarp1

I was getting worried..this thread was halfway down the page. Glad to see that fastwa finally got done with his steak..


----------



## sherman51

turned 68 on sunday, just glad to be here posting.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Birthday Sherm!


----------



## scioto_alex

The squirrels were digging out my sunflower seeds this morning. Does anyone have some boa constrictors I can borrow?


----------



## fastwater

Happy Birthday uncle Sherm!
We are glad you are here posting as well.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

happy days Sherm,,,,,,now if we can just catch those scum i may have a idea....for a minimal retainer fee....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Happy Birthday uncle Sherm!
> We are glad you are here posting as well.


tell him FW


----------



## Burkcarp1

scioto_alex said:


> The squirrels were digging out my sunflower seeds this morning. Does anyone have some boa constrictors I can borrow?


I’ll take squirrels any day instead of a snake.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Happy birthday Sherm!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> happy days Sherm,,,,,,now if we can just catch those scum i may have a idea....for a minimal retainer fee....


Assuming you are talking about those rodents that stole uncle Sherms things, I would tell uncle Sherm in a heartbeat to retain you to not only get his stuff back but bring pieces of the rodents back as well. 
Uncle Sherm, there may be a bit of cleaning to be done on your returned items but it's all good.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Assuming you are talking about those rodents that stole uncle Sherms things, I would tell uncle Sherm in a heartbeat to retain you to not only get his stuff back but bring pieces of the rodents back as well.
> Uncle Sherm, there may be a bit of cleaning to be done on your returned items but it's all good.


Something smells.....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nailed it!


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Nailed it!


you dirty dog. I had to go to the license branch and get plates for my trailer I bought last yr so I can tow it to tn or I might have got it. didnt mind paying for the plates but they charged me 5.00 excise tax and 40.00 wheel tax for last yr and I didnt get the title until oct. so with this yrs tax it was over 100.00 just for plates that will only be used 1 time.
sherman


----------



## ress

Dirty dogs! Happy belated B-Day Sherm!


----------



## 1basshunter

Happy birthday Sherman


----------



## pawcat

Happy Bday Sherm! I see many Carp fishin trips in your future!


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> you dirty dog. I had to go to the license branch and get plates for my trailer I bought last yr so I can tow it to tn or I might have got it. didnt mind paying for the plates but they charged me 5.00 excise tax and 40.00 wheel tax for last yr and I didnt get the title until oct. so with this yrs tax it was over 100.00 just for plates that will only be used 1 time.
> sherman


Happy Belated Birthday Uncle Shermie.
Paying the hundo will really hurt if you only come back from TN with one guppie... err, I mean carp. Tear 'em up buddy!


----------



## 1basshunter

Calling off work today and going fishing  I’m to sick to be able to work but I can still fish


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Calling off work today and going fishing  I’m to sick to be able to work but I can still fish


fishing is the best medicine I know for spring fever. good luck out there.

thanks guys for wishing me a happy birthday.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Rare footage of Marlin actually getting out of the jeep and wrestling a Boa.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Good thing ole Marlin kept control of the head of that monster.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Calling off work today and going fishing  I’m to sick to be able to work but I can still fish


THIS IS YOUR BOSS I AM ASKING TOM TO TELL YOU TO REPORT TO MY OFFICE THURSDAY MORNING


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Calling off work today and going fishing  I’m to sick to be able to work but I can still fish





Saugeye Tom said:


> THIS IS YOUR BOSS I AM ASKING TOM TO TELL YOU TO REPORT TO MY OFFICE THURSDAY MORNING


Ut-oh...BH!!!
Better show up to the boss's office Thurs. with some fresh fish fillets.
And...take this from experience...next time you pull a deplorable stunt like this, invite the boss to go with you.


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s not a carp Sherman


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 306047
> It’s not a carp Sherman


no its not. its a buffalo and a small one at that. I would be ashamed.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> no its not. its a buffalo and a small one at that. I would be ashamed.
> sherman


It’s a Black Crappie show you how much you know about other fish other than carp


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> It’s a Black Crappie show you how much you know about other fish other than carp


they all look the same to me. black drum, redfish, carp, bass, crappie, white bass, walleye, and a few striped fish are all from the same family.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think this happened to fastwa?


----------



## Snakecharmer

I think Alec made this sign before he left the big box store...


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> they all look the same to me. black drum, redfish, carp, bass, crappie, white bass, walleye, and a few striped fish are all from the same family.
> sherman


Shermie, it looked like a smallmouth carp to me.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, it looked like a smallmouth carp to me.


yeah i've heard of bugle mouth bass, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> yeah i've heard of bugle mouth bass, LOL.
> sherman


At least I’m not showing the same picture of a carp Over and over and over


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> At least I’m not showing the same picture of a carp Over and over and over














































these are all some type of bugle mouth but the last two are my prized florida carp.


----------



## ress

I had look twice at that first picture cause at first I thought you had a Top-Hat on!! lol


----------



## Snakecharmer

I remember Sherm bought a travel trailer a couple years ago. I hope it wasn't this one!


----------



## ress

Dang!! That's a beauty.


----------



## backfar

Just helping it to 10000... nothing more


----------



## Burkcarp1

backfar said:


> Just helping it to 10000... nothing more


You can jump in at any time and try to help me keep these guys in line...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> I remember Sherm bought a travel trailer a couple years ago. I hope it wasn't this one!
> 
> View attachment 306205


hey just a second there. I like that camper. just fold it up when your done and head down the road. I just pulled the camper out to pull it to tn. was going to leave Saturday but just heard my oldest brother was found dead today. so it will be sometime next week before we go down.

I was very close to this brother. we try to get out for breakfast a couple of times a month. we just went out tues. and he called me by mistake last night. we laughed and told each other that we loved each other. I am sure going to miss him. he would have been 74 the 19th. my birthday was the 12th. he had a special cake made for me. one half had a fisherman with a rod with the line going to a fish. the other half had a rifle on it. he was a really great guy. now I have a younger sister and brother still living. i've lost two brothers one older an one younger than me and one older sister. and now i've lost another brother.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> hey just a second there. I like that camper. just fold it up when your done and head down the road. I just pulled the camper out to pull it to tn. was going to leave Saturday but just heard my oldest brother was found dead today. so it will be sometime next week before we go down.
> 
> I was very close to this brother. we try to get out for breakfast a couple of times a month. we just went out tues. and he called me by mistake last night. we laughed and told each other that we loved each other. I am sure going to miss him. he would have been 74 the 19th. my birthday was the 12th. he had a special cake made for me. one half had a fisherman with a rod with the line going to a fish. the other half had a rifle on it. he was a really great guy. now I have a younger sister and brother still living. i've lost two brothers one older an one younger than me and one older sister. and now i've lost another brother.
> sherman


Sherm - Please accept my sincere condolences on the loss of your brother. I know your heart is breaking but take comfort that you will be united in Heaven. Maybe that was Divine intervention that he dialed you by mistake and was able to say goodbye! Hope you are doing OK my friend.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm so sorry to hear about you brother..will be thinking about you guys.


----------



## Snakecharmer

backfar said:


> Just helping it to 10000... nothing more


Now don't be a sniper and try to steal the 10,000 post from Lazy. Burkcarp and I are already planning on a steal... May the best Derailer win...


----------



## ress

X2. Hang in there Sherm


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Now don't be a sniper and try to steal the 10,000 post from Lazy. Burkcarp and I are already planning on a steal... May the best man win
> If Snakey needs the 10,000 post that bad, let's give it to him.
> Snakey, it's all your's brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> hey just a second there. I like that camper. just fold it up when your done and head down the road. I just pulled the camper out to pull it to tn. was going to leave Saturday but just heard my oldest brother was found dead today. so it will be sometime next week before we go down.
> 
> I was very close to this brother. we try to get out for breakfast a couple of times a month. we just went out tues. and he called me by mistake last night. we laughed and told each other that we loved each other. I am sure going to miss him. he would have been 74 the 19th. my birthday was the 12th. he had a special cake made for me. one half had a fisherman with a rod with the line going to a fish. the other half had a rifle on it. he was a really great guy. now I have a younger sister and brother still living. i've lost two brothers one older an one younger than me and one older sister. and now i've lost another brother.
> sherman


Shermie, my heart goes out to you buddy. I've lost my parents but still have my sibs. (auto correct changed sibs to sins! So glad I caught it!)
So I kinda know what you're going thru and kinda not. 
May God make you and your family strong to see this through. You're at the top of my prayer list.
Snakey, you take the back seat to Shermie. Praying you hit 10 grand.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm....our savior has him now...be strong. love ya buddy


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, I’m truly sorry for your loss


----------



## bobk

Sherman, very sorry to hear the news of your brother’s passing. Just think though. One of the last things he heard was his brother telling him he loved him.


----------



## 1basshunter

Only 264 more posts to go


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, my heart goes out to you buddy. I've lost my parents but still have my sibs. (auto correct changed sibs to sins! So glad I caught it!)
> So I kinda know what you're going thru and kinda not.
> May God make you and your family strong to see this through. You're at the top of my prayer list.
> Snakey, you take the back seat to Shermie. Praying you hit 10 grand.


Just funning with you Lazy..... You started this so its yours. Change the prayers to a positive result for tomorrows heart cath.


----------



## fastwater

As others...I am very sorry uncle Sherm for your loss and the loss for your extended family. Praying that there will be great healing for everyone.


----------



## scioto_alex

My only sister turned into a greedy vain crook. I should have seen it coming. She left me holding a $17,000 estate debt and she refuses to pay her half of that. Her husband tried and failed to steal a $13,000 annuity that my father willed to me. How's that for nerve?

There's more. Her husband has only one sibling, a younger sister, and they despise her. They told me repeatedly that they intend to leave her "too poor for Internet or cigarettes" and that's just cold. They inherited a large estate so they're sitting on a pile of money.

I don't respect my sister-in-law (for many reasons) but I do pity her for living at their merciless hands. 

At least I can make sure that they will never have a chance to rip me off again.

Some people are never satisfied, no matter how much they have. It's a kind of desperation.


----------



## pawcat

1basshunter said:


> At least I’m not showing the same picture of a carp Over and over and over


Maybe sherm is catchin the same fish twice??


----------



## backfar

Sorry to hear this bad news Sherman.. prayers for the family for comfort.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Derailment time


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Just funning with you Lazy..... You started this so its yours. Change the prayers to a positive result for tomorrows heart cath.


You got it brother. One tonight and another in the morning. Then a few more for good measure.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Derailment time
> View attachment 306253


Hey, zat mutton?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Watch your aim!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Does Lazy have goats?


----------



## Snakecharmer

In a similar vein to Ghostbusters / Goats Butter, I played 1st /SS for a softball team called the " Ballbusters"...Due to our logo, some opposing teams heckled us as no balls.

I guess we didn't think that one through......


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Does Lazy have goats?
> 
> View attachment 306301


Does a chicken have lips? 
BTW - goat butter is a 2nd runner up to owl poo as far as the Slickest Substance known to mankind.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> In a similar vein to Ghostbusters / Goats Butter, I played 1st /SS for a softball team called the " Ballbusters"...Due to our logo, some opposing teams heckled us as no balls.
> 
> I guess we didn't think that one through......
> 
> View attachment 306303


Where I work, we're having a cornhole tournament in July to raise funds for the American Heart Walk.
Two co-workers had their team name rejected, due to their proposed name.
Corn Stars? Nah, wouldn't fly.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Just funning with you Lazy..... You started this so its yours. Change the prayers to a positive result for tomorrows heart cath.


my prayers are with you snake. everything will turn out just fine because god is with you on that table. please let us know how things go.

I know my brother is fine, which gives me the strength to get through this. he almost died not to long ago. his son found him and called 911. when they got there he was unresponsive and couldn't get a pulse or blood pressure. but they worked with him and brought him back from deaths bed. it gave us just a little more time with him. but this time god had called him home and there was no coming back.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Ever heard of a play pump? It's a way to provide clean water to poor parts of the world. Mount a merry-go-round on a water pump on a well. Kids have fun playing on it, and it's pumping water up into a tank, for the village.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> my prayers are with you snake. everything will turn out just fine because god is with you on that table. please let us know how things go.
> 
> I know my brother is fine, which gives me the strength to get through this. he almost died not to long ago. his son found him and called 911. when they got there he was unresponsive and couldn't get a pulse or blood pressure. but they worked with him and brought him back from deaths bed. it gave us just a little more time with him. but this time god had called him home and there was no coming back.
> sherman


Once again Shermie, so sorry to hear about your brother. Stay strong in knowing he is with our Lord. Everytime I think about your brother I say another prayer for him and his extended family. 
Then I say another prayer for Snakey. I hope he's getting along ok.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> *Does a chicken have lips? *
> BTW - goat butter is a 2nd runner up to owl poo as far as the Slickest Substance known to mankind.


Does a snake have hips?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Does a snake have hips?


I don't know, but they sure got a wiggle on them, LOL. I have never stuck around long enough to check them for hips, LOL. I was always to busy going the other way.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Made it home. Spent more time in the hospital than expected, including about an hour waiting to be transported. Unfortunately I have to go back next week some time for a triple by-pass. I guess good living may have caught up with me a little but the Doc says the heart muscle looks great and strong with no damage and the blockage is isolated to a small area in three arteries. God is Good! Thanks for the prayers my friends!


----------



## Lazy 8

Praise the Lord. 
But a 3X bypass? What took you to the Doc or is this something they've been monitoring for awhile?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Made it home. Spent more time in the hospital than expected, including about an hour waiting to be transported. Unfortunately I have to go back next week some time for a triple by-pass. I guess good living may have caught up with me a little but the Doc says the heart muscle looks great and strong with no damage and the blockage is isolated to a small area in three arteries. God is Good! Thanks for the prayers my friends!


god bless you snake, I will be praying for you and for a quick recovery. my brother that just passed had to have surgery to bypass 6 blockages a couple of yrs ago. I guess i've been very blessed as i've got stints so far with my blockages. I got 1 the 1st time then 2 and 2 with the last 2 being in the widow maker.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> god bless you snake, I will be praying for you and for a quick recovery. my brother that just passed had to have surgery to bypass 6 blockages a couple of yrs ago. I guess i've been very blessed as i've got stints so far with my blockages. I got 1 the 1st time then 2 and 2 with the last 2 being in the widow maker.
> sherman


Hokey Smokes Batman, are your guy's problems hereditary? The only heart issues I'm aware of was my Dad had congestive heart failure(?)
But...lot's of CANCER.


----------



## fastwater

God is GOOD!!!
Continued prayer for SC and uncle Sherm.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> God is GOOD!!!
> Continued prayer for SC and uncle Sherm.


Amen Brother. My Mom made me a believer in the Power of Prayer.


----------



## scioto_alex

Those ambulances are sprung like trucks. Riding in one of those is like laying in the dump bed of a F350 except you get all the booming echo from being in the box.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Amen Brother. My Mom made me a believer in the Power of Prayer.


Mine too!!!
And I can't Thank her enough for it. 
Though there were many years that I didn't realize the value of lessons taught at a young age by mom, I sure do realize them now.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Those ambulances are sprung like trucks. Riding in one of those is like laying in the dump bed of a F350 except you get all the booming echo from being in the box.


Actually, ambulance's have air bag suspension.


----------



## scioto_alex

fastwater said:


> Actually, ambulance's have air bag suspension.


They didn't feel like it.


----------



## fastwater

Most all our ambulance's in the state of Ohio are built by Horton Emergency Vehicles in Grove City. 
Can tell you for a fact all of them in Columbus and surrounding areas are. 
Also, they weigh so much loaded with all the boxes and equipment for the chassis they are on that regular leaf springs just won't hold up. Every truck that comes in designated for an ambulance has the factory leaf springs removed and air bags installed.


----------



## jbo

So sorry for your loss Shermin.


----------



## ress

Alex did you take a ride recently?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

I rode in one last year. $$$


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

What did Geronimo yell when he jumped out of airplanes?


----------



## ress

Do say!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> What did Geronimo yell when he jumped out of airplanes?


" MEEEEEEE!!! "


----------



## erie mako

Wife has been a full time Paramedic for 31 years and has yet to see a medic unit with effective suspension...springs or air-ride...


----------



## Lazy 8

The Boogie Man looks under his bed for Chuck Norris.


----------



## scioto_alex

As angels sang out in immaculate chorus, down from the heavens descended Chuck Norris.


----------



## ress

I can't believe I watched the whole thing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> I can't believe I watched the whole thing.


lol i wont even hit that click bait


----------



## scioto_alex

Old Godzilla was hoppin' around
Tokyo city like a big playground
When suddenly Batman burst from the shade
And hit Godzilla with a bat grenade
Godzilla got pissed and began to attack
But didn't expect to be blocked by Shaq
Who proceeded to open up a can of Shaq-fu
When Aaron Carter came out of the blue
And he started beating up Shaquille 'o' Neal
Then they both got flattened by the batmobile
Before it could make it back to the batcave
Abraham Lincoln popped out of his grave
And took an ak-47 out from under his hat
And blew Batman away with a ratatattat
But he ran out of bullets and he ran away
Because Optimus Prime came to save the day

[Chorus:]
This is the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny
Good guys, bad guys, and explosions as far as the eye can see
And only one will survive I wonder who it will be
This is the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny

Godzilla took a bite out of Optimus Prime
Like Scruff Mcgruff took a bite out crime
And then Shaq came back covered in a tire track
But Jackie Chan jumped out and landed on his back
And Batman was injured and trying to get steady
When Abraham Lincoln came back with a machete
But suddenly something caught his leg and he tripped
Idiana Jones took him out with his whip
Then he saw Godzilla sneaking up from behind
And he reached for his gun which he just couldn't find
'Cause Batman stole it and he shot and he missed
And Jackie Chan deflected it with his fist
Then he jumped in the air and he did a somersault
While Abraham Lincoln tried to polevault
Onto Optimus Prime but they collided in they air
Then they both got hit by a Carebear stare

[Chorus:]
This is the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny
Good guys, bad guys, and explosions as far as the eye can see
And only one will survive I wonder who it will be
This is the ultimate showdown...

Angels sang out... In immaculate chorus...
Down from the heavens... Descended Chuck Norris...
Who delivered a kick... Which could shatter bones...
Into the crotch... Of Indiana Jones...
Who fell over on the ground... Writhing in pain...
As Batman changed back... Into Bruce Wayne...
But Chuck saw through... His clever disguise...
And he crushed Batman's head... In between his thighs
Then Gandalf the gray, and Gandalf the white,
And Monty Python and the Holy Grail's black knight,
And Benito Mussolini, and the Blue Meanie,
And Cowboy Curtis, and Jambie the genie,
Robocop, The Terminator, Captain Kirk, and Darth Vader,
Lo-pan, Superman, every single Power Ranger,
Bill S. Preston, and Theodore Logan,
Spock, The Rock, Doc Oct, and Hulk Hogan
All came out of nowhere lightning fast
And they kicked Chuck Norris in his cowboy ass
It was the bloodiest battle that the world ever saw
With civilians looking on in total awe
The fight raged on for a century
Many lives were claimed but eventually
The champion stood the rest saw the better
Mr. Rogers in a blood-stained sweater

[Chorus:]
This is the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny
Good guys, bad guys, and explosions as far as the eye can see
And only one will survive I wonder who it will be
This is the ultimate showdown... (this is the ultimate showdown)
This is the ultimate showdown... (this is the ultimate showdown)
This is the ultiamte showdown of ultimate destiny


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Old Godzilla was hoppin' around
> Tokyo city like a big playground
> When suddenly Batman burst from the shade
> And hit Godzilla with a bat grenade
> Godzilla got pissed and began to attack
> But didn't expect to be blocked by Shaq
> Who proceeded to open up a can of Shaq-fu
> When Aaron Carter came out of the blue
> And he started beating up Shaquille 'o' Neal
> Then they both got flattened by the batmobile
> Before it could make it back to the batcave
> Abraham Lincoln popped out of his grave
> And took an ak-47 out from under his hat
> And blew Batman away with a ratatattat
> But he ran out of bullets and he ran away
> Because Optimus Prime came to save the day
> 
> [Chorus:]
> This is the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny
> Good guys, bad guys, and explosions as far as the eye can see
> And only one will survive I wonder who it will be
> This is the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny
> 
> Godzilla took a bite out of Optimus Prime
> Like Scruff Mcgruff took a bite out crime
> And then Shaq came back covered in a tire track
> But Jackie Chan jumped out and landed on his back
> And Batman was injured and trying to get steady
> When Abraham Lincoln came back with a machete
> But suddenly something caught his leg and he tripped
> Idiana Jones took him out with his whip
> Then he saw Godzilla sneaking up from behind
> And he reached for his gun which he just couldn't find
> 'Cause Batman stole it and he shot and he missed
> And Jackie Chan deflected it with his fist
> Then he jumped in the air and he did a somersault
> While Abraham Lincoln tried to polevault
> Onto Optimus Prime but they collided in they air
> Then they both got hit by a Carebear stare
> 
> [Chorus:]
> This is the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny
> Good guys, bad guys, and explosions as far as the eye can see
> And only one will survive I wonder who it will be
> This is the ultimate showdown...
> 
> Angels sang out... In immaculate chorus...
> Down from the heavens... Descended Chuck Norris...
> Who delivered a kick... Which could shatter bones...
> Into the crotch... Of Indiana Jones...
> Who fell over on the ground... Writhing in pain...
> As Batman changed back... Into Bruce Wayne...
> But Chuck saw through... His clever disguise...
> And he crushed Batman's head... In between his thighs
> Then Gandalf the gray, and Gandalf the white,
> And Monty Python and the Holy Grail's black knight,
> And Benito Mussolini, and the Blue Meanie,
> And Cowboy Curtis, and Jambie the genie,
> Robocop, The Terminator, Captain Kirk, and Darth Vader,
> Lo-pan, Superman, every single Power Ranger,
> Bill S. Preston, and Theodore Logan,
> Spock, The Rock, Doc Oct, and Hulk Hogan
> All came out of nowhere lightning fast
> And they kicked Chuck Norris in his cowboy ass
> It was the bloodiest battle that the world ever saw
> With civilians looking on in total awe
> The fight raged on for a century
> Many lives were claimed but eventually
> The champion stood the rest saw the better
> Mr. Rogers in a blood-stained sweater
> 
> [Chorus:]
> This is the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny
> Good guys, bad guys, and explosions as far as the eye can see
> And only one will survive I wonder who it will be
> This is the ultimate showdown... (this is the ultimate showdown)
> This is the ultimate showdown... (this is the ultimate showdown)
> This is the ultiamte showdown of ultimate destiny


You ate up man


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ok...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

we changed all our doctor appointment so we could go to tn a little early. then we found out that my brother had passed. we were planning to leave Saturday the 18th. the reason we was leaving early was the reunion actually starts on thurs evening and goes until we have the real reunion on sun. but we just found out his service wont be until thurs at 1:00. so we wont start until the 24rd. my wife changed her appointment at the pain clinic on the 23rd. and had to change the appointment to july. and she'll be out of her pain pills before we get back. I had surgery on the 7th and would have to reschedule it. so we was ready to make the trip on the 18th. but now we wont get there until the 24th because his funeral we be at 1:00 on thur. not really worried about getting to tn late on the 23rd. seeing my brother off for the last time is way beyond going early just to visit our family. i'm going to really miss going out for breakfast with him.
sherman


----------



## polebender

Sorry to hear about your brother Sherman. Condolences to you and his family.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Found a older pic of basshunter


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Found a older pic of basshunter
> View attachment 306911


I may have to give that a try. but I don't want to impose on your spot.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Found a older pic of basshunter
> View attachment 306911


That was me about 2 years ago no bull


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I may have to give that a try. but I don't want to impose on your spot.
> sherman


Better not


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> That was me about 2 years ago no bull


yopu hav lost some weight


----------



## Burkcarp1

Who all is planning to fish this weekend?


----------



## pawcat

Burkcarp1 said:


> Who all is planning to fish this weekend?


I will be... Big Cats r a bitting


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Who all is planning to fish this weekend?


I will if I'm not on my back in the hospital..


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Snakecharmer

Four to go....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Who all is planning to fish this weekend?


me and fast-water at Lake St Clair!! for a week...he will come back a changed man


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> me and fast-water at Lake St Clair!! for a week...*he will come back a changed man*


Hope he ain't going Caitlyn Jenner on us!


----------



## Burkcarp1

I going all weekend long..


----------



## Burkcarp1

Including Monday


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> I will if I'm not on my back in the hospital..


are you feeling ok. when they did the valve replacement on me I was out for a few days. but they was giving me small amounts of fentanyl for the pain. by the time they stopped giving it to me I wasnt having much pain. but I was out of my head. I thought the nurse was trying to kill me. my wife and son came to visit me. I thought my son was my dead brother and told him to stab the nurse before she killed me. its all funny now, but it wasnt fun when I was going to be killed by the nurse.
sherman



Burkcarp1 said:


> Including Monday


I was going to comment on your post. now I remember, you got 9800 post right before I got back on my computer. congrats.


----------



## Burkcarp1

You snooze you lose


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm feeling great. Just waiting to find out when I need to get to the facility so they can rebuild my engine.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> You snooze you lose


You got the last 2....Although I took my foot off the gas....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> me and fast-water at Lake St Clair!! for a week...he will come back a changed man


I adamantly refuse to like this post.



Snakecharmer said:


> Hope he ain't going Caitlyn Jenner on us!


Nope...still like to stand up to pee.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Fastwawa….Don't let Tom do to you what Ress did to his pup! Don't need you wearing a cone around your neck...


----------



## ress

Hey if you guys pass thru Findlay on I-75 heading North give a beep on the North side before you get to Co.Rd. 99 and I'll wave!


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Hey if you guys pass thru Findlay on I-75 heading North give a beep on the North side before you get to Co.Rd. 99 and I'll wave!


What exit is that and is there breakfast there


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> What exit is that and is there breakfast there


Hey...that's the ticket...we'll all pile in at Ress's house Sat morning for breakfast at 0500.


----------



## ress

Exit 161. Next exit North of Rt. 224. I'll be up!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Exit 161. Next exit North of Rt. 224. I'll be up!


So what is cooking


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Exit 161. Next exit North of Rt. 224. I'll be up!


AND would you mind Republicans for breakfast....muhahaha


----------



## fastwater

Yep...better let him know Pres. Trump will be with us.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yep...better let him know Pres. Trump will be with us.


He signed off...muhahaha


----------



## fastwater

Well...does that mean we are no longer invited to breakfast?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Crash it...


----------



## Lazy 8

Get chur motor running,
Head out on the highway,
Looking for some breakfast,
And listening to John Kay.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> What exit is that and is there breakfast there


hey st are you going to head up the summer get together for us? and is a plus one like we did at the winter one. I cant remember the names of each guy but I do remember the faces but cant put which names goes to each face.
sherman


----------



## ress

Sorry guys! Young dog crisis. Have fun.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Sorry guys! Young dog crisis. Have fun.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Hope your pup is alright.


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 307173


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hope your pup is alright.


i'm with you fw. let us know when its doing better.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> yopu hav lost some weight


Don’t worry it’ll come back


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Yep...better let him know Pres. Trump will be with us.


Careful you two talking about Republicans Nancy Pelosi may try to impeach you guys


----------



## scioto_alex

Dang funny thing is, I'm a Democrat but my avatar is an elephant. Holding a beer. And laughing.

That image is from a poster on the wall at Barley's, a brew pub in downtown Columbus - directly across from the convention center. 

Sit at the bar and suddenly a bunch of people come in with their name badges still on. Thirsty.

One thing I like about that is, probably for a lot of those people it's their first time visiting Columbus. So what do they think of the place? Start with some beers and then look around.

Things are changing fast in the "Short North" part of town. It used to be crap but now it's trendy with restaurants and art galleries, etc. I should go walk it just to take a long slow look at how it is now.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 307173


picture of Columbus roads !


----------



## Burkcarp1

M R DUCKS said:


> picture of Columbus roads !


It’s not just Columbus..


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm on the west edge of Columbus but I'm a 1/2 mile walk to the #10 bus line on Rt. 40 aka Broad Street. For $2.00 and about 40 minutes, I can be in the heart of downtown, with no vehicle to park (pay).

Then there I am, on foot. There's no better way to take a close look at a town.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Dang funny thing is, I'm a Democrat but my avatar is an elephant. Holding a beer. And laughing.
> 
> That image is from a poster on the wall at Barley's, a brew pub in downtown Columbus - directly across from the convention center.
> 
> Sit at the bar and suddenly a bunch of people come in with their name badges still on. Thirsty.
> 
> One thing I like about that is, probably for a lot of those people it's their first time visiting Columbus. So what do they think of the place? Start with some beers and then look around.
> 
> Things are changing fast in the "Short North" part of town. It used to be crap but now it's trendy with restaurants and art galleries, etc. I should go walk it just to take a long slow look at how it is now.
> View attachment 307183


No wonder Tom thinks you’re eat up Being a Democrat LOL


----------



## scioto_alex

I have more than one similarity to a donkey.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> I have more than one similarity to a donkey.


Though I have never met you, I've seen pictures of you...and NO...your ears are not that big!


----------



## scioto_alex

Once I visited a place where they had "mammoth" donkeys which are as large as horses. Their ears are huge.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_mammoth_donkey

Most of you probably know that equines love a gentle ear rub, just like dogs or cats. I could fit almost my entire forearm into her ear.

OK, a funny side note - we went out on a short ride. I was on one donkey and we were following someone riding her daughter. The daughter stopped to pee on the trail, then the mother (my ride) stepped up to pee on the same spot.

So what do you do while sitting on the back of a urinating equine? Just sort of look around at the trees.


----------



## scioto_alex

I can't stop now. I visited a place that had a miniature donkey. They had other equines including a medium-sized pony mare. They were put to pasture together because nobody thought he had the reach to do those things that horny male equines may want to do.

They were wrong. So they had a miniature mule. That guy HATED the dogs around the place.

So I'm standing around in the yard, generally visiting with the owners, while this miniature mule jack is chasing a female husky around and around the yard, under the clothesline, past the outhouse and back again.

Open a beer and watch them go.


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> I can't stop now. I visited a place that had a miniature donkey. They had other equines including a medium-sized pony mare. They were put to pasture together because nobody thought he had the reach to do those things that horny male equines may want to do.
> 
> They were wrong. So they had a miniature mule. That guy HATED the dogs around the place.
> 
> So I'm standing around in the yard, generally visiting with the owners, while this miniature mule jack is chasing a female husky around and around the yard, under the clothesline, past the outhouse and back again.
> 
> *Open a beer and watch them go*.





1basshunter said:


> No wonder Tom thinks you’re eat up Being a Democrat LOL



BH...reading the sentence in bold print in SA's above post, I would bet Roho's new rebuilt beak that SA being a Democrat has nothing to do with ST thinking he is 'eat up'.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Republican or Democrat, you should be able to have a laugh.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Republican or Democrat, you should be able to have a laugh.


i refuse to click bait


----------



## scioto_alex

_Team America World Police,_ made using marionette puppets 1/6 human scale. It has some pretty good jokes in it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Whoa, thought it was a nightmare
Lord, it's all so true.
They told me, "Don't go walkin' slow
'Cause Devil's on the loose."


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## ress

Dog got his front leg caught in the strap that holds the blow up color on tight. Must have been that way for half hour or so. When we noticed he was missing we found him at the top of the steps. Good thing he didn't fall down the steps. He was stiff legged for a few hours but seems ok now. -----Watching :All In The Family: and next will be, The Jeffersons.. Funny so far


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> I can't stop now. I visited a place that had a miniature donkey. They had other equines including a medium-sized pony mare. They were put to pasture together because nobody thought he had the reach to do those things that horny male equines may want to do.
> 
> They were wrong. So they had a miniature mule. That guy HATED the dogs around the place.
> 
> So I'm standing around in the yard, generally visiting with the owners, while this miniature mule jack is chasing a female husky around and around the yard, under the clothesline, past the outhouse and back again.
> 
> Open a beer and watch them go.


Sounds like you are an ass guru


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Dog got his front leg caught in the strap that holds the blow up color on tight. Must have been that way for half hour or so. When we noticed he was missing we found him at the top of the steps. Good thing he didn't fall down the steps. He was stiff legged for a few hours but seems ok now. -----Watching :All In The Family: and next will be, The Jeffersons.. Funny so far


Ressy, glad to hear man's best friend will be ok.


----------



## ress

The collar comes off Friday night so Got to hang on till then.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Sounds like you are an ass guru


I 'd say Alex knows his way around asses...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I 'd say Alex knows his way around asses...


Snakey, glad to see you're feeling alright.


----------



## sherman51

we sure are getting a little closer every day. 10,000.00 is coming faster now that we've added some new blood to this thread.

just wanted to let you' all know I wont be posting much tomorrow because my brother's funeral is tomorrow. the viewing goes from 11 to 1 then his funeral is at one. he served his time in the navy. now he wanted a full military funeral. and he deserves 1. he was also a disabled vet. 
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Keeping all in prayer uncle Sherm.


----------



## backfar

Prayers for sherms family


----------



## Lazy 8

I agree with everybody. May God bless you, your brother and the entire family.

(edited cause I caint spel fer crap)


----------



## Lazy 8

I saw this and thought about a few of you here. 
Todays Special
Buy ONE beer at the price of TWO and receive a 2nd BEER.....
*ABSOLUTEY FREE!!!*


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I saw this and thought about a few of you here.
> Todays Special
> Buy ONE beer at the price of TWO and receive a 2nd BEER.....
> *ABSOLUTEY FREE!!!*


Now that's a sweet deal right there. 
Reminds me of some of the 'buy one-get one free' sale adds on meats at a few different store.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 307319


----------



## ress

Mm Mm Mm Lordy Lordy!


----------



## Lazy 8

BH...those were hilarious. My wife came in the room to ask what I was laughing at. I showed her and she cracked up. 
The Tooth Fairy and sex in prison were the best.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> BH...those were hilarious. My wife came in the room to ask what I was laughing at. I showed her and she cracked up.
> The Tooth Fairy and sex in prison were the best.


yep I hesrd that the tooth fairy and bubba had a big fight and had a falling out. each of the took there licks. but they fought to a draw. but now they are real mad at each other. but let somebody start something with one of them then the other jumps in to help the other one out and washes his hand hands for him. one hand washes the others hand.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 307363


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

Goodin rite thair!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning you bunch of degenerates. (I say that with all due respect)
I'm prolly the biggest one....maybe. 
I'm hitting the coffee with a little shot of half/half.


----------



## fastwater

^^^ And you're soundin mighty chipper this mornin if'n you don't mind me sayin so!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning you bunch of degenerates. (I say that with all due respect)
> I'm prolly the biggest one....maybe.
> I'm hitting the coffee with a little shot of half/half.


Back at you! No surgery this week. Probably after the Holiday.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 307415


Regarding the Praying Mantis....Ain't that the truth...


----------



## scioto_alex

And only one will survive, I wonder who it will be


----------



## ress

Got that dang collar off.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Time to celebrate with a rooster bock!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Time to celebrate with a rooster bock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Cock a doodle do


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Cock a doodle do


Snakey, did you get a B12 shot while you's was at the Doc's? 
Or did yur ol lady pee in your Lucky Charms this morning?


----------



## scioto_alex

Some people cock a doodle do and some just talk a doodle do. Ask Rojo.


----------



## scioto_alex

Some people cock a doodle do and some just talk a doodle do. Ask Rojo.


----------



## Lazy 8

Dang, that ^^^ was so funny it was worth repeating.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR- Please tell us this ain't yours...

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/like-new-yugo-on-craigslist-was-parked-in-a-garage-for-31-years


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang, that ^^^ was so funny it was worth repeating.


Hey lazy....found em


----------



## sherman51

you guys aren't going to believe this. we headed to tn for our family reunion. we made it almost half way. the transmission started leaking bad. I thought if I kept fluid in it we could make it. but I could keep up with the fluid leaking out faster than I could put it in. but it got so bad I pulled over and a ky state police man pulled in right behind us. he was a real nice guy. he had met up about 25 miles ago and seen it smoking bad. he told us he was on a call and couldn't come and see what the smoke was coming from. he said if it had been a little smoke he would be ok with letting us continue. but we was smoking pretty bad. he said that they had got several calls on us saying we was on fire. all the fluid was hitting right on the exhaust causing it to smoke real bad. I called my nephew in Jamestown to see if he could bring his truck and get us, and pull the camper on to tn. he said he was in cookville and had a keg that he would have to drop it off at home. but he called his wife and had her meet him at the tn and ky line. so he saved about one and a half by not having to go home first. so the place I left the truck was closing and wouldnt open until tues. but my nephew got there and towed the trailer on down. he got a fill up on the way home and I paid for the diesel that cost just a little over 100.00. and he wouldnt take anything else for saving us from having to stay in a hotel for who knows how long. the garage that is supposed to call me when they pull the tranny and finding the problem. some times its really nice to have a nephew that will help. not all relatives are good enough to go to so much to trouble and not get all they could.

it sure feels like everything I do turns out bad of some kind. but god took great care of us. now if I didnt smoke the tranny.
sherman


----------



## ress

Sherm sherm sherm if it wasn't for bad luck you'd have no luck a tal. Stay safe!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

I believe Sherm should write a book. It'd probably sell. He'd make enough to pay for all his missteps. Maybe


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Sherm sherm sherm if it wasn't for bad luck you'd have no luck a tal. Stay safe!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk





MagicMarker said:


> I believe Sherm should write a book. It'd probably sell. He'd make enough to pay for all his missteps. Maybe


I consider i'm blessed. so far i've blessings. the state trouper showed up and got us a wrecker that loaded the truck on the flat bed then hooked the trailer and towed both of them to his shop. then they are going to check the truck out for me. now its just a matter of where the money is going to come.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, I haven't stopped paying for you after your brother passed. I'll keep praying and shift focus. Good luck brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey lazy....found em
> View attachment 307589


Hey that's cool. Which one will never be mine? 
Wait a minute, I can answer this with both eyes closed and one hand tied behind my back....NEITHER OF 'EM.


----------



## sherman51

well things was looking good yesterday. we had our start of the reunion yesterday. made me forget about my truck for awhile. we had a fish fried to a golden brown, taters, and cornbread. my nephew had some bass in the fridge from the pond we fish in. him and his step dad went a few days ago and slayed them. to the pond and caught more than needed for a fish dinner. so after he cleaned them he had enough to freeze some of the fish.

bass fishermen don't have to worry. we are fishing at a pond thats just fished a couple of times a yr. and the pond is full of bass and big bluegills. as far as I know its not fished to death. 
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> well things was looking good yesterday. we had our start of the reunion yesterday. made me forget about my truck for awhile. we had a fish fried to a golden brown, taters, and cornbread. my nephew had some bass in the fridge from the pond we fish in. him and his step dad went a few days ago and slayed them. to the pond and caught more than needed for a fish dinner. so after he cleaned them he had enough to freeze some of the fish.
> 
> bass fishermen don't have to worry. we are fishing at a pond thats just fished a couple of times a yr. and the pond is full of bass and big bluegills. as far as I know its not fished to death.
> sherman


Bet those fish were delicious!


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Bet those fish were delicious!


you got that right. I love the taste of small bass.
sherman


----------



## pawcat

This just in!!! video of Sherms road trip...


----------



## pawcat




----------



## pawcat

Official Derail song???




p.s. .... BIG CATS R A BITTIN!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Three


----------



## Snakecharmer

Two....


----------



## Snakecharmer

One.......WINNER....One Hundred to go...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> One.......WINNER....One Hundred to go...


you deserve getting this one. I was at my family reunion. so I came out with a full stomach.

songrats! every body will be ready for the big one to arrive.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Brother Snakey should get the *BIG ONE*.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, well, well...lookie here -
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thriftyfun.com/tf/678/33904-amp.html


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Brother Snakey should get the *BIG ONE*.


yeah we was going to save that one for you. but to many snippers on this thread. so its best deranged guy wins.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 307825


those look like really cool. they should catch many fish with them.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, where in the Sam Hill is everybody?
Who rolled up the sidewalks?


----------



## ress

I cleaned the garage for most of the day and put a few items on Craigslist, then spent the next hour telling scammers to eat ..it!


----------



## Burkcarp1

I was fishing yesterday. I think fastwa & ST slipped off and are at lake st Clair? Not sure the exact week they were going. I’m sure they are up to no good where ever they are


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I was fishing yesterday. I think fastwa & ST slipped off and are at lake st Clair? Not sure the exact week they were going. I’m sure they are up to no good where ever they are


I heard they was going to meat up with bubba. the old saying about 3 being a crowd doesn't work where they come from, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> I heard they was going to meat up with bubba. the old saying about 3 being a crowd doesn't work where they come from, LOL.
> sherman


They might have met up with miz puddin.... she’ll probably end up with fastwa’s boatif they do.I know he can’t resist her


----------



## Burkcarp1

Here they are. Musta stayed up to late..


----------



## scioto_alex

What about Dayton and the tornadoes? I could see the lightning from that storm, passing by to the south of us. The emergency weather alerts were going off every 5 or 10 minutes between 10:00 PM ans 2:30 AM.

I didn't even get enough rain to fill my rain barrel.


----------



## ress

My sis lives in Fairborne. They got some hail damage but that's all, thank God!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Good news guys! When the $$$ shows up, I'll buy Sherm some new wheels, get Lazy the boat of his dreams, get Alex a new Subaru and a pantry full of food and the rest of you derailers will be taken care of too! Look what I got in my email.

_*DEAR SIR/MADAM,*

*We are pleased to inform you about the result of our Lottery DRAWS HELD on the 19/12/2018 and announced on 02/01/2019. Your e-mail address
attached to ticket number 27522465896-532 with serial number 652-662 drew lucky numbers 7-14-18-23-31-45 which consequently won in the 1st
category. You have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay of GBP1.3Million note that. All participants in this lottery program have
been selected randomly through a computer ballot system drawn from over 200,000 companies and 400,000,000 individual email addresses from all
search engines and web sites.*

*This promotional program takes place every year, and is promoted and sponsored by eminent world personalities like the (SULTAN of Brunei,
Bill Gates of Microsoft Inc and other corporate organizations). This is to encourage the use of the internet and computers worldwide. For
security purpose and clarity, (we advise that you keep your winning Information confidential until your claims have been processed and your
money remitted to you. ) This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claims and unwarranted abuse of this program by some
participants. We look forward to your active participation in our next year USD500 million slot. You are requested to contact our LOTTERY
COORDINATOR:*

*Mr. Christopher Wilfred
E-Mail: *__*[email protected]*_
_
*All winnings must be claimed not later than 05/06/2019. Please note, in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, remember to quote
your WINNING NUMBERS, SERIAL numbers, and TICKET numbers in all correspondence. Furthermore, if should there be any change of address do
inform our agent as soon as possible.*

*Congratulations once more and thank you for being part of our promotional program. You are required to reply to this email:*_
_*[email protected]*__* for further details.*

*NOTE: YOU ARE AUTOMATICALLY DISQUALIFIED IF YOU ARE BELOW 18 YEARS OF
AGE.*

*Sincerely yours,*

*Mrs. Elizabeth Allen. (Secretary)*_


----------



## ress

Dang your lucky!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^SWEET!!! ^^^
I WANT A BOAT BIG ENOUGHT FOR ALL OF US. A STOCKED GALLEY SO FOSR CAN DO SUM COOKIN!
OH, AND A POOP DECK, I'VE ALWAYS WANTED A POOP DECK WITH AND A GOLDEN THRONE! 
CAN WE REALLY SNAKEY? HUH, HUH, HUH?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I heard they was going to meat up with bubba. the old saying about 3 being a crowd doesn't work where they come from, LOL.
> sherman


Hey Shermie, are they gonna be washing each others hands? I think whatever happens on the lake should...


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Dang your lucky!!!


You will get rewarded too!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^SWEET!!! ^^^
> I WANT A BOAT BIG ENOUGHT FOR ALL OF US. A STOCKED GALLEY SO FOSR CAN DO SUM COOKIN!
> OH, AND A POOP DECK, I'VE ALWAYS WANTED A POOP DECK WITH AND A GOLDEN THRONE!
> CAN WE REALLY SNAKEY? HUH, HUH, HUH?


I haven't translated the 1.3 million British pounds but I think its doable...Hopefully Bill Gates and the Sultan ain't fooling with us..
We'll add a kennel so Ress can bring his pup.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I haven't translated the 1.3 million British pounds but I think its doable...Hopefully Bill Gates and the Sultan ain't fooling with us..
> We'll add a kennel so Ress can bring his pup.


Sounds to me like we need at least a hundered footer.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Good news guys! When the $$$ shows up, I'll buy Sherm some new wheels, get Lazy the boat of his dreams, get Alex a new Subaru and a pantry full of food and the rest of you derailers will be taken care of too! Look what I got in my email.
> 
> _*DEAR SIR/MADAM,*
> 
> *We are pleased to inform you about the result of our Lottery DRAWS HELD on the 19/12/2018 and announced on 02/01/2019. Your e-mail address
> attached to ticket number 27522465896-532 with serial number 652-662 drew lucky numbers 7-14-18-23-31-45 which consequently won in the 1st
> category. You have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay of GBP1.3Million note that. All participants in this lottery program have
> been selected randomly through a computer ballot system drawn from over 200,000 companies and 400,000,000 individual email addresses from all
> search engines and web sites.*
> 
> *This promotional program takes place every year, and is promoted and sponsored by eminent world personalities like the (SULTAN of Brunei,
> Bill Gates of Microsoft Inc and other corporate organizations). This is to encourage the use of the internet and computers worldwide. For
> security purpose and clarity, (we advise that you keep your winning Information confidential until your claims have been processed and your
> money remitted to you. ) This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claims and unwarranted abuse of this program by some
> participants. We look forward to your active participation in our next year USD500 million slot. You are requested to contact our LOTTERY
> COORDINATOR:*
> 
> *Mr. Christopher Wilfred
> E-Mail: *__*[email protected]*_
> _
> *All winnings must be claimed not later than 05/06/2019. Please note, in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, remember to quote
> your WINNING NUMBERS, SERIAL numbers, and TICKET numbers in all correspondence. Furthermore, if should there be any change of address do
> inform our agent as soon as possible.*
> 
> *Congratulations once more and thank you for being part of our promotional program. You are required to reply to this email:*_
> _*[email protected]*__* for further details.*
> 
> *NOTE: YOU ARE AUTOMATICALLY DISQUALIFIED IF YOU ARE BELOW 18 YEARS OF
> AGE.*
> 
> *Sincerely yours,*
> 
> *Mrs. Elizabeth Allen. (Secretary)*_


you just became my bestes friend on the world. I want a big enough that it can stay on the water a few days. then i'll get the wife and myself sat phones. then I can go fishing until my wife calls me on the sat phone when she needs me.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 308091
> View attachment 308095
> View attachment 308095
> View attachment 308095


my bet would be you had a great time 

planning to make a trip to a couple of ponds while i'm down here in tn. the first one only gets very little pressure. when we go to it there is another pond that stays muddy year round. its full of small gills around the edges. our plan is to catch some of these gills and use then for bait in the other pond which the owner says there's to many big bass. he said they try to eat the small fish that his grandkids catches.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 308091
> View attachment 308095
> View attachment 308095
> View attachment 308095


ST - Nice Bass! Either those are 20 lber's or it's an optical contusion.


----------



## scioto_alex

I watched a show about Neanderthals, they said modern humans have, on average, 2% Neanderthal DNA

That would explain a few things.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I watched a show about Neanderthals, they said modern humans have, on average, 2% Neanderthal DNA
> 
> That would explain a few things.


That may explain why I like to monkey around...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

well they've lost my truck! we called the tow service and was told they took it to ford. but they told me they didnt have it. so we called them back and after some time we figured out that we were talking to the wrong towing service. they are about one block apart. but we got the right places phone number from them. they said hopefully they would get to it tomorrow. so my truck has been found. I was kinda hoping they had lost it for good. then the insurance companies could fight each other over who was going to pay me for the truck, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress

Big 'ol fat Bass there ST. Looks like a battle to land one of those!


----------



## 1basshunter

Great job on them bass Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 1basshunter

You’re killing them Tom
I don’t see pictures of fastwater with fish


----------



## sherman51

from the posts on this thread every one of you went to bed early.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> from the posts on this thread every one of you went to bed early.
> sherman


Tired,fishing is hard work


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Tired,fishing is hard work


and you never get paid for fishing. the way I fish you never get tired. I just forget the bait and cast them out let them sit on bottom and lean back in my chair and relax until im ready to head for home, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Trucks ... yesterday, I owned a 2003 GMC Envoy and sold it off the same day.

It was part of a debt settlement. It's a decent vehicle, luxury version with leather seats and 8 million knobs and switches on the dash.

However, two things: I'm getting cataracts so my vision is getting cloudy, kind of like looking through two or three layers of plastic wrap. I took the truck around the block and I could not see where I was going. Not good. I'm lucky that I didn't sideswipe a parked car or two.






Second, Linda's son was shopping for a car and he agreed to buy this one from me for the KBB value. 

So, that was quick. Today I was back to pulling the wagon, first to Home Depot to get some peppers, then to Giant Eagle. 

Now to plant the peppers between rain showers.


----------



## sherman51

well my luck is still holding at 100%. started to tn pulling the camper. got about 150 miles from home and the tranny started leaking fluid. I added fluid but the leak kept getting worse. it was smoking real bad where the fluid was landing on the exhaust pipes. met a cop about 20 miles up the road. but he was on a call, and had to take care of that. then he caught up to us when I pulled into a lot after the tranny started slipping. he was nice enough to call a wrecker. the wrecker loaded on the flat bed then hooked the camper up to the back of the the wrecker. towed them to there place. I called my cousin to bring his truck and come get us and the camper. left the truck at the garage. called them yesterday and was told they would try and check it out today.

on another subject my motorhome was parked. someone broke in it and made there self at home. they broke the drivers window when they got in. they trashed the inside of the mh. I could repair the inside damage but the broken window is a b-i-t-c-# to try and find. the insurance or myself cant find a window for it. with all the damage and no window they just totaled it out. they are paying me about 2/3 of what I think its worth plus 250.00 deductible. so I got it from both ends. first the lowlifes and I cant post the rest of the useless names i've called them for fear of getting this thread locked down tight. im losing heavy on the rv with what they are paying me for it. so between what damage they done I get it from whoever trashed the rv plus I'm getting it again from the insurance company. why they chose to trash it I just don't understand. I haven't peeved off anybody in a few yrs. i I guess i'll use the money from the rv to pay to get the truck fixed.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, Shermie, Shermie, dang brother, when will it all stop? I feel sorry for you. Your Karma has got to turn around sometime. Oh well, at least you have most of your health and you're physically able to get and fish a little bit. I guess it could always be worse, but I wouldn't know how.
Still praying for you and Snakey. Actually, all you yahoo's.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Trucks ... yesterday, I owned a 2003 GMC Envoy and sold it off the same day.
> 
> It was part of a debt settlement. It's a decent vehicle, luxury version with leather seats and 8 million knobs and switches on the dash.
> 
> However, two things: I'm getting cataracts so my vision is getting cloudy, kind of like looking through two or three layers of plastic wrap. I took the truck around the block and I could not see where I was going. Not good. I'm lucky that I didn't sideswipe a parked car or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, Linda's son was shopping for a car and he agreed to buy this one from me for the KBB value.
> 
> So, that was quick. Today I was back to pulling the wagon, first to Home Depot to get some peppers, then to Giant Eagle.
> 
> Now to plant the peppers between rain showers.


FOSR, don't let that money burn a hole in your pocket. Keep your same lifestyle but splurge a little bit.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sorry to hear that Sherm..


----------



## scioto_alex

I live modestly anyway. And I have old bills like my property tax which scares the owl poop out of me.

On the other hand, a former friend of mine told me about multiple trips to Asia (China and the Philipines) in search of, um, tail. He wasted thousands of dollars on futile chases.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I live modestly anyway. And I have old bills like my property tax which scares the owl poop out of me.
> 
> On the other hand, a former friend of mine told me about multiple trips to Asia (China and the Philipines) in search of, um, tail. He wasted thousands of dollars on futile chases.


Las Vegas would have been closer for him...


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, Shermie, Shermie, dang brother, when will it all stop? I feel sorry for you. Your Karma has got to turn around sometime. Oh well, at least you have most of your health and you're physically able to get and fish a little bit. I guess it could always be worse, but I wouldn't know how.
> Still praying for you and Snakey. Actually, all you yahoo's.


you don't have to feel to sorry for me because i'm getting use to having 100% luck. but its always bad luck, LOL. but god has always seen me through it some how. one of these days im going to play on the lottery and win, then my bad luck will be gone forever.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey boys and girls, guess what time it is?
You got it! It DERAILING TIME!
So Monday night we're down in WV at the MIL's. It's about 10 PM and I went outside to do some star gazing and listen to the night sounds. I set up a chair just away from the house so no lights can mess with me. I'm just starting to get my night vision and I look out in the dark and see a couple of critters. The MIL still has deer corn and takes out about 2 or 3 pods every evening. The deer aren't standing out there waiting like they did in the winter. I can't see real well because I did a bunch of sweating earlier doing yard work and such. So I go back in for a shot of eye drops and a flashlight. When I get back out, I shine the light on the deer. They weren't deer. They were coyotes. About 4 or 5 of them. They were eating the deer corn. I had been sitting about 50 feet from them in the dark earlier. I think I heard one of them say, what's that pork chop doing with that flashlight?
So no more feeding the deer right now. Maybe again next Dec or Jan. We don't want no stinking coyote killing a fawn. 
I need a .243 with a night scope. But I'd have to have a suppressor and aren't those difficult to get a permit for?


----------



## ress

Welp remember you have thousands of friends here to!! You get a node from me by keeping your outlook positive!


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, Sherman, Sherman dam it absolutely time for your luck to Turn around.........
But for the rest of us I think it would be safe to say not to go on a trip with youWithout a pocket full of cash


----------



## G.lock

Hey Lazy, a legal suppressor will cost a grand and another grand for the permit.
A illegal one runs 5-10 years.


----------



## pawcat

sherman51 said:


> well my luck is still holding at 100%. started to tn pulling the camper. got about 150 miles from home and the tranny started leaking fluid. I added fluid but the leak kept getting worse. it was smoking real bad where the fluid was landing on the exhaust pipes. met a cop about 20 miles up the road. but he was on a call, and had to take care of that. then he caught up to us when I pulled into a lot after the tranny started slipping. he was nice enough to call a wrecker. the wrecker loaded on the flat bed then hooked the camper up to the back of the the wrecker. towed them to there place. I called my cousin to bring his truck and come get us and the camper. left the truck at the garage. called them yesterday and was told they would try and check it out today.
> 
> on another subject my motorhome was parked. someone broke in it and made there self at home. they broke the drivers window when they got in. they trashed the inside of the mh. I could repair the inside damage but the broken window is a b-i-t-c-# to try and find. the insurance or myself cant find a window for it. with all the damage and no window they just totaled it out. they are paying me about 2/3 of what I think its worth plus 250.00 deductible. so I got it from both ends. first the lowlifes and I cant post the rest of the useless names i've called them for fear of getting this thread locked down tight. im losing heavy on the rv with what they are paying me for it. so between what damage they done I get it from whoever trashed the rv plus I'm getting it again from the insurance company. why they chose to trash it I just don't understand. I haven't peeved off anybody in a few yrs. i I guess i'll use the money from the rv to pay to get the truck fixed.
> sherman


Sorry to hear about your Carp fishin hut Sherm.


----------



## pawcat

Where is fastwater??? Has he gona fishin???
Or is he just layin back to post 10,000?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, Sherman, Sherman dam it absolutely time for your luck to Turn around.........
> But for the rest of us I think it would be safe to say not to go on a trip with youWithout a pocket full of cash


I just want all my friends to know if I didnt have bad luck I wouldnt have any luck at all. but it seems every time something goes wrong god has been in the background. but it seems like I get blessed with being able to get by.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> Hey Lazy, a legal suppressor will cost a grand and another grand for the permit.
> A illegal one runs 5-10 years.


Thanks G.lock, they darn sure ain't worth all that. Heck, a night scope would prolly be thousands.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks G.lock, they darn sure ain't worth all that. Heck, a night scope would prolly be thousands.[/QUOTE
> 
> night vision scopes use to cost a lot. they was new and very limited. but some of todays scopes are less than a 1000. but you can get them for upward of 8 or 10 thousand. but you do get better scopes if you have the money.
> sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Video of the Keystone Dam on the Arkansas River, all flood gates open






Arkansas River at Ft. Smith - almost 600,000 CFS

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/ar/nwis/uv/?site_no=07249455&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## sherman51

I believe everybody has left the building. I posted around 3:30 this morning. alex posted at 5:17 this morning. but nobody posted anything after my post at 3:30 . did tommy take you all fishing with fw's boat?


----------



## scioto_alex

This season, time after time I've watched the rain split around Columbus and miss us. I dug a drain for my back yard that's prone to flooding, and I'm waiting for a good 2-inch downpour to really test it.

Though maybe, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> This season, time after time I've watched the rain split around Columbus and miss us. I dug a drain for my back yard that's prone to flooding, and I'm waiting for a good 2-inch downpour to really test it.
> 
> Though maybe, be careful what you wish for.


you should move your house here to muncie. we've had so much rain I thought I was going to have to get in my boat and hunt some dry ground,LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress

Going to The Toledo Speedway tonight for The night of Destruction !!! Figure 8 racing. Normally 6 School busses, cars pulling boats and you have to knock the other guys boat off the trailer! two cars chained together, the front car is the puller and the back car has the brakes! A figure 8 circuit out of Detroit with about a dozen cars! 4 hrs of total destruction !!!!!!!! 5 dollar 24oz beers to jack up the crowed !!!!! PARTY


----------



## scioto_alex

What's it like leaving the parking lot after one of those events?


----------



## ress

Hammer down!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

scioto_alex said:


> This season, time after time I've watched the rain split around Columbus and miss us. I dug a drain for my back yard that's prone to flooding, and I'm waiting for a good 2-inch downpour to really test it.
> 
> Though maybe, be careful what you wish for.


We got 1 inch yesterday. Rain is no problem around here.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> We got 1 inch yesterday. Rain is no problem around here.


just maybe he's getting more rain than he thanks he's getting and his new drainage system is doing its job.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Going to The Toledo Speedway tonight for The night of Destruction !!! Figure 8 racing. Normally 6 School busses, cars pulling boats and you have to knock the other guys boat off the trailer! two cars chained together, the front car is the puller and the back car has the brakes! A figure 8 circuit out of Detroit with about a dozen cars! 4 hrs of total destruction !!!!!!!! 5 dollar 24oz beers to jack up the crowed !!!!! PARTY


Just some hillbilly advice, if you want to blend in with the crowd, wear CAMO!


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 308441


Or go to any boat ramp after boaters have had a day of sunshine, water and booze. Watch everybody fight each other getting their boats out.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I live modestly anyway. And I have old bills like my property tax which scares the owl poop out of me.
> 
> On the other hand, a former friend of mine told me about multiple trips to Asia (China and the Philipines) in search of, um, tail. He wasted thousands of dollars on futile chases.


FOSR, I've always thought you reminded me of somebody but I never could figure it out, until now. You remind me of Kramer on Seinfeld. Cosmos.


----------



## scioto_alex

I would have hoped that you'd say Mister Ed.


----------



## ress

What a night!! Several buses flipped onto their sides after getting T-Boned at the cross. End loader flipped em back over and they still ran, so back into action. Never seen so many young females showing their stuff even if they were x-tra large.


----------



## sherman51

it sure seems like this thread dies between 12:00 am. and some time of the morning after. the only reason im posting is its one of those nights i'm having trouble with staying in bed.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> You’re killing them Tom
> I don’t see pictures of fastwater with fish


He has to figure out hoe to get them to his pad...older phone....


----------



## scioto_alex

I wonder how people get those old buses. Are they auctioned off like old police vehicles?

I'd like to convert one into a camper. Keep a few rows of seats and turn the rest into a big RV basically.


----------



## ress

Google is your friend.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> He has to figure out hoe to get them to his pad...older phone....


where are you old men fishing? I'm down here in tn with my truck broke down in ky. I want to do a little pond fishing but my nephew has permission to fish them. so I have to wait on him. and he's busy building his mom a house plus keep up with his other jobs. so im not sure when we are going.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

If you have ever boiled milk, you know how it can very suddenly froth up. That's me right now.

Linda's son has been living in my house rent-free for three years. He stinks my house up with his cigarettes and fills my trash with his Budweiser bottles. My garage is his storage unit for tools. He uses my power and water, and trying to get him to pay for it is like pulling teeth out of a.walrus. Meanwhile his half-dead F350 dually is filling my driveway doing nothing. 

(I am omitting illustrative swearwords but use your fqng imagination).

I am an inch away from having a throwdown confrontation with him, demanding to know how long he intends to live here for free. Grow a pair, be a man and quit sucking on my dry tits.

Calm down, calm down, breathe, breathe, two three breathe.

The comedian Steven Wright has a gag where he says "She called me a wimp. I almost said something."

Back to that simmering milk, the lid is going to blow off the pot.

What do I stand to lose? A stinky freeloader.

Another one of Linda's sons is living here, too, but he is far more responsible. And he's the Black guy. He chips in on the utilities and is an attentive father to his kids who visit time to time. I don't know how long he plans on staying here, either, but he pulls his own weight in the meantime.


----------



## fishless

scioto_alex said:


> If you have ever boiled milk, you know how it can very suddenly froth up. That's me right now.
> 
> Linda's son has been living in my house rent-free for three years. He stinks my house up with his cigarettes and fills my trash with his Budweiser bottles. My garage is his storage unit for tools. He uses my power and water, and trying to get him to pay for it is like pulling teeth out of a.walrus. Meanwhile his half-dead F350 dually is filling my driveway doing nothing.
> 
> (I am omitting illustrative swearwords but use your fqng imagination).
> 
> I am an inch away from having a throwdown confrontation with him, demanding to know how long he intends to live here for free. Grow a pair, be a man and quit sucking on my dry tits.
> 
> Calm down, calm down, breathe, breathe, two three breathe.
> 
> The comedian Steven Wright has a gag where he says "She called me a wimp. I almost said something."
> 
> Back to that simmering milk, the lid is going to blow off the pot.
> 
> What do I stand to lose? A stinky freeloader.
> 
> Another one of Linda's sons is living here, too, but he is far more responsible. And he's the Black guy. He chips in on the utilities and is an attentive father to his kids who visit time to time. I don't know how long he plans on staying here, either, but he pulls his own weight in the meantime.


I feel your pain.I have a freeloading stepson thats living in my rental andI get nothing and now that I am retired I sure could use $600 rent from somebody instead of getting nothing and paying utilitys and he 37yrs old and has never held a job.He lived in my basement for a year and thats not going to ever happen again..I'm done ranting now too


----------



## scioto_alex

You and I should go have a beer and a shot of bourbon.


----------



## ress

I'am sure you guys have heard this before-Start a calm conversation about those things. Do not let it get out of control. If your getting heated go for a walk. You might not like the answers you get but at least you'll know where it's going.


----------



## scioto_alex

Someday, everything is gonna be different, when I paint my masterpiece.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> If you have ever boiled milk, you know how it can very suddenly froth up. That's me right now.
> 
> Linda's son has been living in my house rent-free for three years. He stinks my house up with his cigarettes and fills my trash with his Budweiser bottles. My garage is his storage unit for tools. He uses my power and water, and trying to get him to pay for it is like pulling teeth out of a.walrus. Meanwhile his half-dead F350 dually is filling my driveway doing nothing.
> 
> (I am omitting illustrative swearwords but use your fqng imagination).
> 
> I am an inch away from having a throwdown confrontation with him, demanding to know how long he intends to live here for free. Grow a pair, be a man and quit sucking on my dry tits.
> 
> Calm down, calm down, breathe, breathe, two three breathe.
> 
> The comedian Steven Wright has a gag where he says "She called me a wimp. I almost said something."
> 
> Back to that simmering milk, the lid is going to blow off the pot.
> 
> What do I stand to lose? A stinky freeloader.
> 
> Another one of Linda's sons is living here, too, but he is far more responsible. And he's the Black guy. He chips in on the utilities and is an attentive father to his kids who visit time to time. I don't know how long he plans on staying here, either, but he pulls his own weight in the meantime.


I think his mother should have the talk..............Or both of you should have the talk.

On a different note, I been powerwashing the house for 3 hours. Had to stop as its thundering like crazy and lightning and alum. Ladders are good friends. I highly recommend the Sun Joe 2030 Electric Powerwasher. I picked it up on Black Friday for about $125.


----------



## Snakecharmer

20 to go ..Lazy better wake up..


----------



## ress

Snake have done any concrete? I' am still looking for decent pw.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> 20 to go ..Lazy better wake up..


when do you have your surgery snake. i've been very lucky. when I had my 1st blockage the doctor that did the scope wanted to do surgery. but the doctor that had my case asked which I wanted. I said if I had a choice i'd rather have a sting. so he told the other doctor that even though it was in a bad place a stint would be better. with only one blockage and at my young age a stint would be better, plus thats what I wanted to do. so they used a stint. when I started having chest pains I went and did a stress test. it didnt show anything. so my doctor at the time didnt think anything was wrong. after about a week I wanted a second opinion. well I called them to see if I could see another doctor. the girl that answered the phone said I would need to go to the new castle hospital because he had took a job there. I asked if I could see another doctor. she said I could see this doctor. then I said I wanted to see the 1st doctor that could see me. she asked if I was having problems. after I told her my symtoms she talked to a doctor who said to go to the emergence room. I tried to get my youngest son to drive me but he didnt want to so I drove myself. as soon as I got checked in they took me straight back. they ran all kinds of tests on me. then the doctor came in and told me they could put me on meds or do another stress test or he could do a scope. I said I wanted a scope if it was up to me. he said thats what he wanted to do. so they did the scope and I had 2 blockages and a blood clot at one of them. he put 2 more stints in and put me on a bunch of blood thinner. after a few days they let me go home. then the last time I had chest pain they did a scope and I had 2 more blockages in the artery nicknamed the widow maker. so he put 2 more stints in. the last time I had chest he did a scope and it wasnt blockages it was a valve bad. it had been going bad for some time. this time it was bad enough it had to be replaced. sorry about this book.
sherman

oh yeah when they found out that I drove myself out there they let me have it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Snake have done any concrete? I' am still looking for decent pw.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I 'm going to do the sidewalk next...I'll let you know how it goes!

Nice thing no fuel to put in and no fuel leaks. Starts up with a push of the button.

Best of all, I was able to train the wife! She can plug it in , hook up the hose and GO!!!!

If you want a gas powered I'll give you a deal on a lightly used Subaru gas powered, electric start with a carburator leak. ( gasket I'm sure)


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> when do you have your surgery snake. i've been very lucky. when I had my 1st blockage the doctor that did the scope wanted to do surgery. but the doctor that had my case asked which I wanted. I said if I had a choice i'd rather have a sting. so he told the other doctor that even though it was in a bad place a stint would be better. with only one blockage and at my young age a stint would be better, plus thats what I wanted to do. so they used a stint. when I started having chest pains I went and did a stress test. it didnt show anything. so my doctor at the time didnt think anything was wrong. after about a week I wanted a second opinion. well I called them to see if I could see another doctor. the girl that answered the phone said I would need to go to the new castle hospital because he had took a job there. I asked if I could see another doctor. she said I could see this doctor. then I said I wanted to see the 1st doctor that could see me. she asked if I was having problems. after I told her my symtoms she talked to a doctor who said to go to the emergence room. I tried to get my youngest son to drive me but he didnt want to so I drove myself. as soon as I got checked in they took me straight back. they ran all kinds of tests on me. then the doctor came in and told me they could put me on meds or do another stress test or he could do a scope. I said I wanted a scope if it was up to me. he said thats what he wanted to do. so they did the scope and I had 2 blockages and a blood clot at one of them. he put 2 more stints in and put me on a bunch of blood thinner. after a few days they let me go home. then the last time I had chest pain they did a scope and I had 2 more blockages in the artery nicknamed the widow maker. so he put 2 more stints in. the last time I had chest he did a scope and it wasnt blockages it was a valve bad. it had been going bad for some time. this time it was bad enough it had to be replaced. sorry about this book.
> sherman
> 
> oh yeah when they found out that I drove myself out there they let me have it.


 Friday the 7th is my surgery date....Couldn't get the surgery schedule before Memorial day ( which would have been my choice) so this Friday at 6:00 AM they will start the triple by-pass. Not sure why I wasn't a candidate for a stent but the Doc's know more that I do. Its hard waiting but If I was really bad they wouldn't have sent me home nor wait 3 weeks to open me up. I've never had any real chest pain, Just a little angina and if I stop whatever I was doing it would go away quickly. Same for the shortness of breath.


----------



## sherman51

on my 1st one I noticed it after changing jobs. I worked running a strand machine. I bid on and got a job in shipping. I was going to the locker room to get on my work cloths. then another short walk to my job. the shipping department was all the way to the back of the plant. well about 100 yrds into my walk I started having chest pain. so I had to stop and the pain would go away. then I would go the rest of the way to shipping. I never thought much about it. much. then I was putting a radio in my car and things wasnt going very good. then I started hurting again. so I had already told my wife about me hurting at work. but I told her about it hurting when I was putting the radio in and I needed to get checked out. it was strange how it hurt walking and putting the radio in but didnt hurt loading the machine with spools of wire.
sherman


----------



## pawcat

Catfish are yummy!!!


----------



## sherman51

12 posts


----------



## sherman51

11 posts


----------



## sherman51

10 posts


----------



## sherman51

9 posts


----------



## sherman51

8 posts


----------



## sherman51

8 posts


----------



## sherman51

7 posts


----------



## sherman51

6 posts


----------



## sherman51

5 posts


----------



## sherman51

4 posts


----------



## sherman51

3 posts


----------



## sherman51

2 posts


----------



## sherman51

1 post. the devil made me do it.


----------



## fishingful




----------



## scioto_alex

Ladies and Gentlemen, Elvis has just left the building.


----------



## ress

sherman51 said:


> 1 post. the devil made me do it.


Sherm you have the best luck! lol


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> I 'm going to do the sidewalk next...I'll let you know how it goes!
> 
> Nice thing no fuel to put in and no fuel leaks. Starts up with a push of the button.
> 
> Best of all, I was able to train the wife! She can plug it in , hook up the hose and GO!!!!
> 
> If you want a gas powered I'll give you a deal on a lightly used Subaru gas powered, electric start with a carburator leak. ( gasket I'm sure)


Ha, that's why I don't have one yet. Wifey said save up if I want a new one. The one I want is 500 bucks.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Sherm you have the best luck! lol


its about time for me to have some good luck. still haven't heard a word about my truck. i've tried to just chill out. but its a itch not having something to drive.

it seems like i'm just jinxed no matter what I do. I had my old motorhome parked when someone broke into it by breaking into it by breaking the drivers window. they broke the window and trashed it. they broke a window, and table, and a lamp, and destroyed th blinds over the windows, they also put cigarettes out on the table and shelfs. now they have even used the toilet. the insurance company couldn't find a window and neither could I. so they are just totaling it out. they are not giving me near what I think its worth. but it does no good to argue with them. it is a little old but it was a good old mh.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Human rats


----------



## sherman51

I know it was cheating to get the 10,000 post. but when i'm snipping it is ok. I was going to let lazy have it but to many were going to rob lazy getting it for themselves. so I snuck in and got it. I would have let lazy have it. but I figured with all the snippers on this thread it might as well get it. I partied all night by myself. it was a great party for sure.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Congrats Shermie! Couldn't of happened to a better brother!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Congrats Shermie! Couldn't of happened to a better brother!


thank you for being a great guy. I was fine letting you have it but there was other guys that said they would post it. so I beat them to it.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

I think Sherm broke the thread.....See if we can get to 20,000


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^20 X LIKEY^^^
Shermie, better you than some of these scurvy dawgs around here. (meant in a respectful way)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The rumor is. Ogf is out of money....if they shut down the derailment thread...we will be back in black.....rumor....


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Ha, that's why I don't have one yet. Wifey said save up if I want a new one. The one I want is 500 bucks.


Ran out of time but I did part of the sidewalk. I didn't use the most powerful nozzle, I used the 2nd most powerful. Just plain water. The 2nd photo shows the contrast from before and after...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^20 X LIKEY^^^
> Shermie, better you than some of these scurvy dawgs around here. (meant in a respectful way)


I bailed last night knowing we were close and hoping you would wake up in time to do the deed...


----------



## Snakecharmer

I took a photo the other day of the rare headless seagull...


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> The rumor is. Ogf is out of money....if they shut down the derailment thread...we will be back in black.....rumor....


Dang. Maybe we could all sell our boats and raise some capital? 
Oh wait, I ain't got no boat. I had a seat at one time and that was taken away from me. 
I could sell my sheep herd. 
Oh wait, that was stolen out from underneath me. 
I did have that one big boat with a pleathora of outboards on it? 
Oh wait...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I bailed last night knowing we were close and hoping you would wake up in time to do the deed...


Thanks Snakey. Fritz the Night Owl dinged me.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang. Maybe we could all sell our boats and raise some capital?
> Oh wait, I ain't got no boat. I had a seat at one time and that was taken away from me.
> I could sell my sheep herd.
> Oh wait, that was stolen out from underneath me.
> I did have that one big boat with a pleathora of outboards on it?
> Oh wait...


Maybe I can catch the headless seagull and we can start a freakshow. I remember going to see the 4-legged chicken and the two headed cow when I was younger...


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang. Maybe we could all sell our boats and raise some capital?
> Oh wait, I ain't got no boat. I had a seat at one time and that was taken away from me.
> I could sell my sheep herd.
> Oh wait, that was stolen out from underneath me.
> I did have that one big boat with a pleathora of outboards on it?
> Oh wait...


For sale:
Excellent fishing boat.
Half a seat to another boat.
Well used(almost abused) sheep herd.
Large, multi engine pleasure boat...sheep fleece covering inside of boat will be thrown in on the deal.


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Ran out of time but I did part of the sidewalk. I didn't use the most powerful nozzle, I used the 2nd most powerful. Just plain water. The 2nd photo shows the contrast from before and after...
> 
> View attachment 308751
> View attachment 308753


Hmm not bad.


----------



## scioto_alex

BTW we just broke 500 pages, at least by the count I see.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> For sale:
> Excellent fishing boat.
> Half a seat to another boat.
> Well used(almost abused) sheep herd.
> Large, multi engine pleasure boat...sheep fleece covering inside of boat will be thrown in on the deal.


QUICKIEWAWA! Welcome back! Did Tommy Boy wear you out? You can tell us, we're your friends.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> QUICKIEWAWA! Welcome back! Did Tommy Boy wear you out? You can tell us, we're your friends.


the question isn't if they had fun, but more like did the wash each others hands? then did bubba get out in time to go with then? you know bubba loves washing hands.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Ran out of time but I did part of the sidewalk. I didn't use the most powerful nozzle, I used the 2nd most powerful. Just plain water. The 2nd photo shows the contrast from before and after...
> 
> View attachment 308751
> View attachment 308753


I have to do the exact same thing to the MIL's driveway. Are you going to seal it afterwards and if so, do you have any idea what to use? Thompson's might work but would cost a small fortune. 
I remember doing this same while living in FL. Down there I bought a 5 gallon can of Withlacahoochie Driveway Sealer. (Say that fast 50 times)


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> the question isn't if they had fun, but more like did the wash each others hands? then did bubba get out in time to go with then? you know bubba loves washing hands.
> sherman


MAYBE....that's what wore ol Fastwawa out? Too much, "hand washing"?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> QUICKIEWAWA! Welcome back! Did Tommy Boy wear you out? You can tell us, we're your friends.


Well...as far as details goes...what happens at Lake Saint Clair...stays at Lake Saint Clair. 
Lets just say ill never be the same.
And Thank You for the 'Welcome back'.
Here's my big fish of the trip:


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Well...as far as details goes...what happens at Lake Saint Clair...stays at Lake Saint Clair.
> Lets just say ill never be the same.
> And Thank You for the 'Welcome back'.
> Here's my big fish of the trip:
> View attachment 308913


Dang! You need a real guide


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> the question isn't if they had fun, but more like did the wash each others hands? then did bubba get out in time to go with then? you know bubba loves washing hands.
> sherman





Lazy 8 said:


> MAYBE....that's what wore ol Fastwawa out? Too much, "hand washing"?


After a week down there, hands are so clean they look like a surgeons hands. If'n any of you'ns need any major surgery, please don't hesitate to call. I'll do the surgery and ST will administer the anesthesia. 

There's is some great news from the trip...especially for Lazy.
Here's a pic of where our boats were docked every night at LSC:








About Weds. of last week, my boat started runnin a bit rough, especially in the mornings. Took her down to the marina to have her checked out. They hooked her up to this big scanner lookin thing and come to find out...she's pregnant.
Just want you to know lazy that when the lil schooner pops out...it's all yourn. 
Moral of the story...don't park your boat next to another boat at an uncovered dock.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Dang! You need a real guide


What you talkin bout Willis....ST is show nuff the bestest guide on the lake. 
We cleaned that lil booger and Bubba whipped up one of his gourmet recipes mixin it with about 20 pounds of Ramon noodles and it was a meal fit for kings. Fed all 5 of us.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> What you talkin bout Willis....ST is show nuff the bestest guide on the lake.
> We cleaned that lil booger and Bubba whipped up one of his gourmet recipes mixin it with about 20 pounds of Ramon noodles and it was a meal fit for kings. Fed all 5 of us.


Did miz puddin show up? We kinda figured you n st was shacking up with her cause you guys was way too quiet....


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did miz puddin show up? We kinda figured you n st was shacking up with her cause you guys was way too quiet....


Nope...Puddin would rather walk through Hell with gasoline drawers on than show up around me.
Not only that...me and ST's boat tied together wouldn't float puddin.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Well...as far as details goes...what happens at Lake Saint Clair...stays at Lake Saint Clair.
> Lets just say ill never be the same.
> And Thank You for the 'Welcome back'.
> Here's my big fish of the trip:
> View attachment 308913


I thought that's what you always catch that size fish. thats why st likes to fish with you. he always wins the biggest fish. one of these days I'm going to have to come along with you guys. then i'll know for sure what was caught and what you buy to bring home.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I still think something is fishy because why didn’t you and st fish together on the same boat?


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Zanderis

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 308931


----------



## Snakecharmer

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 308931


That should be posted on Lazy's outer space thread...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I have to do the exact same thing to the MIL's driveway. Are you going to seal it afterwards and if so, do you have any idea what to use? Thompson's might work but would cost a small fortune.
> I remember doing this same while living in FL. Down there I bought a 5 gallon can of Withlacahoochie Driveway Sealer. (Say that fast 50 times)


I didn't plan on sealing. It removed 20 years of crud pretty well. Sun Joe 2030 bought on Black Friday.


----------



## sherman51

we made it fishing in one of the ponds. we went late so we only fished for a little over one hour. the bass was doing there thing. the only thing was me getting them hooked. I had a few that I had hooked but not good enough to get them in. I fought them almost in then they came loose. other ones I didnt get the hook in them. when I got a hit then I would drop my rod down and waited for them to take the slack out. once the line would start I set the hook. but I didnt even hook them. my nephew had a little better with them. he caught 6 bass but he was getting short hits to. just not as many as I had.

my nephew, and my brother n law and myself was fishing. my bil is use to saltwater as he is 68 and knows very little about bass fishing. but he did catch the 1st one. but he never got the hang of bass fishing. the 1 is all he got. I had 2 that I got in. one I was reeling my worm in when it hit. the 2nd one commented harry carry. I was getting on an old fallon tree so I could sit for a while. I had my worm reeled in with about 3 foot of line hanging down. as I was getting on the log when something hit my worn as it dangled in the water. I got that bass in. which means it was my second fish that I got in. the big question is did I catch the fish or did the fish catch me?
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I still think something is fishy because why didn’t you and st fish together on the same boat?


Cause every now and again, I like to strip down and do alittle skinny dippin when I fish and it kinda embarrasses ST. He's got all them new fangled electronic fish finder gizmos and I gotta jump in and see where the fish are at.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> we made it fishing in one of the ponds. we went late so we only fished for a little over one hour. the bass was doing there thing. the only thing was me getting them hooked. I had a few that I had hooked but not good enough to get them in. I fought them almost in then they came loose. other ones I didnt get the hook in them. when I got a hit then I would drop my rod down and waited for them to take the slack out. once the line would start I set the hook. but I didnt even hook them. my nephew had a little better with them. he caught 6 bass but he was getting short hits to. just not as many as I had.
> 
> my nephew, and my brother n law and myself was fishing. my bil is use to saltwater as he is 68 and knows very little about bass fishing. but he did catch the 1st one. but he never got the hang of bass fishing. the 1 is all he got. I had 2 that I got in. one I was reeling my worm in when it hit. the 2nd one commented harry carry. I was getting on an old fallon tree so I could sit for a while. I had my worm reeled in with about 3 foot of line hanging down. as I was getting on the log when something hit my worn as it dangled in the water. I got that bass in. which means it was my second fish that I got in. the big question is did I catch the fish or did the fish catch me?
> sherman


You and the BIL caught one fish each. The 2nd one you're claiming caught you!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You and the BIL caught one fish each. The 2nd one you're claiming caught you!


yeah that sounds about right.

I was getting plenty of hits but couldn't seem to keep the hook in then, or not get the hook into them at all. usually when we fish that pond we catch over 10 each. but it just wasnt our day. we have 2 more ponds to fish. one is the pond that has to many big fish. the owner said the big bass was trying to eat the blue gill when the grandkids fished it. we tried last yr and got a few bass that wouldnt hit our worms. but we managed to get a few small blue gill to use for bait. we had 4 small gills and got hits on all 4 baits.

this time were going to Celina and pick up about 3 dozen shiner minnows. its about an hour drive each way. so I brought my bucket to try and keep them alive. its a 20 gallon bucket I think. and has a great aerator. it worked great down in fl on saltwater baits.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> we made it fishing in one of the ponds. we went late so we only fished for a little over one hour. the bass was doing there thing. the only thing was me getting them hooked. I had a few that I had hooked but not good enough to get them in. I fought them almost in then they came loose. other ones I didnt get the hook in them. when I got a hit then I would drop my rod down and waited for them to take the slack out. once the line would start I set the hook. but I didnt even hook them. my nephew had a little better with them. he caught 6 bass but he was getting short hits to. just not as many as I had.
> 
> my nephew, and my brother n law and myself was fishing. my bil is use to saltwater as he is 68 and knows very little about bass fishing. but he did catch the 1st one. but he never got the hang of bass fishing. the 1 is all he got. I had 2 that I got in. one I was reeling my worm in when it hit. the 2nd one commented harry carry. I was getting on an old fallon tree so I could sit for a while. I had my worm reeled in with about 3 foot of line hanging down. as I was getting on the log when something hit my worn as it dangled in the water. I got that bass in. which means it was my second fish that I got in. the big question is did I catch the fish or did the fish catch me?
> sherman


I shouldn’t be that hard to catch a carp...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I shouldn’t be that hard to catch a carp...


Well...bass are a little harder to catch than carp.
Or are you sayin he's fishin for carp and thinks they are bass?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well...as far as details goes...what happens at Lake Saint Clair...stays at Lake Saint Clair.
> Lets just say ill never be the same.
> And Thank You for the 'Welcome back'.
> Here's my big fish of the trip:
> View attachment 308913


That looks like a cross between a perch and a guppy. Sometimes called a puppy.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> After a week down there, hands are so clean they look like a surgeons hands. If'n any of you'ns need any major surgery, please don't hesitate to call. I'll do the surgery and ST will administer the anesthesia.
> 
> There's is some great news from the trip...especially for Lazy.
> Here's a pic of where our boats were docked every night at LSC:
> View attachment 308921
> 
> About Weds. of last week, my boat started runnin a bit rough, especially in the mornings. Took her down to the marina to have her checked out. They hooked her up to this big scanner lookin thing and come to find out...she's pregnant.
> Just want you to know lazy that when the lil schooner pops out...it's all yourn.
> Moral of the story...don't park your boat next to another boat at an uncovered dock.


Will it have a poop deck?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> That should be posted on Lazy's outer space thread...


We're NOT alone I tell ya. Just ask the FOSR-MAN.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did miz puddin show up? We kinda figured you n st was shacking up with her cause you guys was way too quiet....


I thought she was, Head Hand Washer???


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Will it have a poop deck?


It will be yours...you can poop on the deck if you like.



Lazy 8 said:


> We're NOT alone I tell ya. Just ask the FOSR-MAN.


i think Scioto Alex would agree with me that he would be better to ask about this than FOSR-MAN.



Lazy 8 said:


> I thought she was, Head Hand Washer???


Used to use her as a clothes dryer. Washed the clothes, laid them out and she would roll over them. Water squeezed out and clothes pressed at the same time.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> It will be yours...you can poop on the deck if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> i think Scioto Alex would agree with me that he would be better to ask about this than FOSR-MAN.
> 
> 
> 
> Used to use her as a clothes dryer. Washed the clothes, laid them out and she would roll over them. Water squeezed out and clothes pressed at the same time.


i'm really beginning to worry about you.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

OK here's how times have changed: Back in the day, a UFO would land, and aliens would come down the ramp.

These days, we're used to drones. If aliens are sending UFOs here, why would they risk sending crew when they could just send drones?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> i'm really beginning to worry about you.
> sherman


Shermie - I really think that all of us on the Derailer thread are, "touched" in one way or another....including you.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> OK here's how times have changed: Back in the day, a UFO would land, and aliens would come down the ramp.
> 
> These days, we're used to drones. If aliens are sending UFOs here, why would they risk sending crew when they could just send drones?


Years ago after Mom had passed, Dad left for our family reunion down in southern WV a day before me. I took the opportunity to fire up the rider and I mowed some, "crop circles" in the bottom lot. Dad later said, you wouldn't know how those crop circles got in my back yard would you? I said, Dad, I saw some little green guys down there doing it. He said, little green men my arse, Nancy (neighbor) said she saw somebody that looked an awful lot like you on the rider. I said, Dad, she's getting older and can't see straight.
We all laughed about that one for years.

Moral to the story? We are not alone.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah what ever happened to all the crop circle stuff? That just sort of faded from attention.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Looking back, a little over 2 years ( April 15,2017) to the 10,000 post. Lazy started and fastwater jumped in with the 2nd post and the rest is history...


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i'm really beginning to worry about you.
> sherman


Not to worry uncle Sherm...being a bit 'touched' has its perks. It's like being a bit hard of hearing...there's some things better off not heard.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Looking back, a little over 2 years ( April 15,2017) to it the 10,000 post. Lazy started and fastwater jumped in and the rest is history...


...and IMO, it would have been most appropriate had lazy got the 10,000th post honoring him for starting this thread we have all enjoyed so much.
Also, think it's appropriate to thank the mods for their leniency in letting this great thread stay open. 
Thank You!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ...and IMO, it would have been most appropriate had lazy got the 10,000th post honoring him for starting this thread we have all enjoyed so much.
> Also, think it's appropriate to thank the mods for their leniency in letting this great thread stay open.
> Thank You!!!


Why wouldn’t the mods leave it open?? All of us never step over the line...


----------



## Snakecharmer

1st post to the derailer in 24 hours. The security bug has kept traffic down to a crawl...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

second


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 309025


This is hilarious!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> 1st post to the derailer in 24 hours. The security bug has kept traffic down to a crawl...


Yea, what was that all about? I thought I'd lost you all forever. I was in a state of depression. I had to go watch some kitty videos.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Why wouldn’t the mods leave it open?? All of us never step over the line...


I think a WHOLE LOTTA people check this thread out daily just like the read the comic section of their newspaper.


----------



## spikeg79

Well Sentencing was a waste of a day off. 
Just to keep the backstory short... Wife and I came home from the store in the 1st week of april, don't remember the day offhand, and when we were walking up to our door the neighbors so called "buddy" charged out the neighbor's door at us, of course he did this when we were already past his patio fence, swearing at us and threatening us. So I call the cops while he's still threatening us etc... Dispatcher sends all available units but of course as soon as he hears the sirens he runs off into the nearby neighborhood. Neighbor apparently locked himself in his car because his "buddy" was beating on him and you'd think he'd want to press charges but no he starts cussing us out too when the police arrive and ends up getting arrested as well for shooting his mouth off to one of the cops. Eventually they arrest the "buddy" when he comes back an hour later thinking the cops were all gone. A few weeks later we went to the court date. Of course our witnesses chicken out and don't show up because he's threatened them before but at least they were brave enough to give statements to the police officers that showed up that night so i guess at least we had that for our case for what good it did. Prosecutor said we'd have a better chance at getting prison time if we let the guy plead to lower charges so we agree. Fast forward to last week for sentencing and the judge just gives the guy probation. Neighbor hired a lawyer for his "buddy" for sentencing and tried to make it appear that we were always causing trouble and other Bull**** but the judge didn't buy that load of crap after looking over the "buddy's" arrest record dating back to the early 90's but still gave him probation anyways. Prosecutor told us afterwards if our witnesses would have showed up he probably would have gotten prison. 

So the lessons I learned from this whole experience are...
1. Get everything on Video!!! whether it is from a security camera, dash cam, phone etc... just get it on camera as you can't count on people for witnesses.
2. D.T.A Don't Trust Anybody. 
3. Get a lawyer, for at least a consultation. 
4. It doesn't pay to be a good neighbor anymore and so I'll leave you with this...


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm lucky I don't have any problem like that, but the neighbors across the street get into their own dramas sometimes. Lots of shouting and arm-waving.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Surgery re-scheduled, saw needs sharpening I guess....Now the 14th.


----------



## ress

Dang I went through withdraws not being able to read this derailer thread. I guess I didn't miss much. My lap top is acting up with other sites to. 
Watching "Inside World War 2" on Nat Geo.......Cool footage!


----------



## Lazy 8

spikeg79 said:


> Well Sentencing was a waste of a day off.
> Just to keep the backstory short... Wife and I came home from the store in the 1st week of april, don't remember the day offhand, and when we were walking up to our door the neighbors so called "buddy" charged out the neighbor's door at us, of course he did this when we were already past his patio fence, swearing at us and threatening us. So I call the cops while he's still threatening us etc... Dispatcher sends all available units but of course as soon as he hears the sirens he runs off into the nearby neighborhood. Neighbor apparently locked himself in his car because his "buddy" was beating on him and you'd think he'd want to press charges but no he starts cussing us out too when the police arrive and ends up getting arrested as well for shooting his mouth off to one of the cops. Eventually they arrest the "buddy" when he comes back an hour later thinking the cops were all gone. A few weeks later we went to the court date. Of course our witnesses chicken out and don't show up because he's threatened them before but at least they were brave enough to give statements to the police officers that showed up that night so i guess at least we had that for our case for what good it did. Prosecutor said we'd have a better chance at getting prison time if we let the guy plead to lower charges so we agree. Fast forward to last week for sentencing and the judge just gives the guy probation. Neighbor hired a lawyer for his "buddy" for sentencing and tried to make it appear that we were always causing trouble and other Bull**** but the judge didn't buy that load of crap after looking over the "buddy's" arrest record dating back to the early 90's but still gave him probation anyways. Prosecutor told us afterwards if our witnesses would have showed up he probably would have gotten prison.
> 
> So the lessons I learned from this whole experience are...
> 1. Get everything on Video!!! whether it is from a security camera, dash cam, phone etc... just get it on camera as you can't count on people for witnesses.
> 2. D.T.A Don't Trust Anybody.
> 3. Get a lawyer, for at least a consultation.
> 4. It doesn't pay to be a good neighbor anymore and so I'll leave you with this...


That's more drama that anyone should have to go through. Good luck brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Surgery re-scheduled, saw needs sharpening I guess....Now the 14th.


Still praying for you brother.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> OK here's how times have changed: Back in the day, a UFO would land, and aliens would come down the ramp.
> 
> These days, we're use to drones. If aliens are sending UFOs here, why would they risk sending crew when they could just send drones?


they just don't trust us. the drones are built here in the good old usa. that means they could get a sat night droned.



Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie - I really think that all of us on the Derailer thread are, "touched" in one way or another....including you.


maybe, we are touched but there are some people that was touched with a 2x4



Burkcarp1 said:


> Why wouldn’t the mods leave it open?? All of us never step over the line...


we have come very close a few times.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> they just don't trust us. the drones are built here in the good old usa. that means they could get a sat night droned.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, we are touched but there are some people that was touched with a 2x4
> 
> 
> 
> we have come very close a few times.
> sherman


I got called out one time for carrying the Derailer thread to other threads. Mod basically told me to, take it TO the detailer thread and stay on topic.


----------



## sherman51

yes the mods has shown a bunch of latitude because we keep it here. some have posted things that was a little off color and the mods was good enough to let us get away with it. but we try to keep it clean as much as we can with a bunch of deraliks like all you guys on here. now you guys have me wondering about myself, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^FWIW uncle Sherm...'denial' is often the first sign of an issue.
Just for the record, you have every right to be 'wondering'. 

A few fish pics:


----------



## ress

Very nice fish! 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Oh what's that flesh colored blob in the right side corner? I get that in some of my pics to.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Oh what's that flesh colored blob in the right side corner? I get that in some of my pics to.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Too big of fingers...too small of phone!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^FWIW uncle Sherm...'denial' is often the first sign of an issue.
> Just for the record, you have every right to be 'wondering'.
> 
> A few fish pics:
> View attachment 309313
> 
> View attachment 309315
> 
> View attachment 309319
> 
> View attachment 309317


need a love button that young man is officially spoiled now


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> need a love button that young man is officially spoiled now


Without a doubt he is ST.
And it's all your fault.
He's already made plans for next year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Without a doubt he is ST.
> And it's all your fault.
> He's already made plans for next year.


hope you did too...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

that room will be gone in a jiff that week


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> hope you did too...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Looks like the kid can catch bigger ones than fastwa ........


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Looks like the kid can catch bigger ones than fastwa ........


For 12 years old, he does really well and caught many of his personal best on this trip.
And ST had him talkin plenty of fishin smack to his papaw after the first day of fishin. 
Proud of him for sure...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^FWIW uncle Sherm...'denial' is often the first sign of an issue.
> Just for the record, you have every right to be 'wondering'.
> 
> A few fish pics:
> View attachment 309313
> 
> View attachment 309315
> 
> View attachment 309319
> 
> View attachment 309317


those have to be photo shoped. no way those are real fish. but that young man does look awful happy.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> those have to be photo shoped. no way those are real fish. but that young man does look awful happy.
> sherman


You would not like that place at all uncle Sherm. The carp fishing there is horrible.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You would not like that place at all uncle Sherm. The carp fishing there is horrible.


LOL. i've been known to try stuff that somebody says that I wouldnt like. but that was a few yrs ago. I was told snagging for salmon was more like work than fishing. I had to give it a try and loved the fight when I felt the hook got them. nothing like hooking into a freight train.
sherman


----------



## ress

Was going to go out and throw some twister tails this evening but its too dag gum windy!


----------



## Lazy 8

Not to windy for Rambo. First Blood is currently on AMC. One tough Hombre. Bet he could find Bigfoot.


----------



## scioto_alex

One day, Chuck Norris was bank fishing. Bigfoot sneaked up from behind and tapped him on the shoulder.

This is why no one will find Bigfoot.


----------



## Lazy 8

Now showing, Rambo II. Can you smell the popcorn?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> One day, Chuck Norris was bank fishing. Bigfoot sneaked up from behind and tapped him on the shoulder.
> 
> This is why no one will find Bigfoot.


Bigfoot eats sawdust and poops tree stumps.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy Fact #8962051773742859



Tell the truth, you were too Lazy to read that number.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Was going to go out and throw some twister tails this evening but its too dag gum windy!


the fish don't care if the wind is blowing. they don't care if its raining because they are already wet. go figure, somebody was just a little lazy and it wasnt lazy8.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Man sherm that's a HUGE FISH


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man sherm that's a HUGE FISH
> View attachment 309489


Looks like Grumpy the Cat...human version


----------



## Lazy 8

DERAILER TIME!
Speaking of cats, who doesn't like these cats?


----------



## Lazy 8

Or a little bit of, Flirting with Disaster, ala NASCAR?


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man sherm that's a HUGE FISH
> View attachment 309489


didnt think I would have a chance getting this one 10100


----------



## sherman51

I guess I checked this thread and 10099 was already posted. posted. all I had to do was make a post.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man sherm that's a HUGE FISH
> View attachment 309489


those should be rose colored glasses. you and fw can send me a pair of them glasses and my fish will always be bigger.

had a friend catch a nice king salmon. it was maybe 20 lbs. by the time we got home it had grew to 35 lbs. about a week later he was telling one of his customers that it was pushing 50 lbs. he tried to get me to back him up. I just kept my mouth shut (which is very hard to do) and walked away without saying a word. those fish really do grow once they are pressure cooked or in the bathroom tub.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Well since I got 1099, here's Agent 99.

Come on, guys, admit it, how many of you that are a certain age had the hots for her? I did.


----------



## Zanderis

scioto_alex said:


> Well since I got 1099, here's Agent 99.
> 
> Come on, guys, admit it, how many of you that are a certain age had the hots for her? I did.


She was GIGGITY
Wish I was Max.....call her on my shoe phone!


----------



## Zanderis

sherman51 said:


> those should be rose colored glasses. you and fw can send me a pair of them glasses and my fish will always be bigger.
> 
> had a friend catch a nice king salmon. it was maybe 20 lbs. by the time we got home it had grew to 35 lbs. about a week later he was telling one of his customers that it was pushing 50 lbs. he tried to get me to back him up. I just kept my mouth shut (which is very hard to do) and walked away without saying a word. those fish really do grow once they are pressure cooked or in the bathroom tub.
> sherman


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Well since I got 1099, here's Agent 99.
> 
> Come on, guys, admit it, how many of you that are a certain age had the hots for her? I did.


well I had and still have the hots for Olivia newton john. I fell in lust for her from the 1st time I watched her dance. the wife knows i'm lusting after her. I told her that I would think about cheating with her if I ever had the chance. she just goes along with me and smiles. she knows it would be impossible for me to have another woman come between us. we've been together ever since 1971. if that says anything about trust.
sherman
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Then there was Rita Hayworth. I suppose a lot of young men, uh, grew up with her.


----------



## Lazy 8

Alright boys, time for a cold shower. Down boys...down.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Alright boys, time for a cold shower. Down boys...down.


you don't have to worry about me, I took a cold shower this morning. but then I take them on a regular basis.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 309625


you've got the right idea. but don't let child services know. I needed a good laugh and this gave me one.
sherman


----------



## ress

Nice little air and car show at the findlay airport yesterday.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Zanderis

Let me shed some light
....Charlene Darling, (Maggie Peterson) is going to be on the Jim Baker Show...PTL...(locally channel 47)....the week of July 1-5
Lazy 8...Ernest T. Bass...your sister is going to be on the picture tube!


----------



## Zanderis

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 309631
> 
> Let me shed some light
> ....Charlene Darling, (Maggie Peterson) is going to be on the Jim Baker Show...PTL...(locally channel 47)....the week of July 1-5
> Lazy 8...Ernest T. Bass...your sister is going to be on the picture tube!










While we are sharing pin ups...dont forget Charlene!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

on my way to a new fur coat for lazy


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> on my way to a new fur coat for lazy
> View attachment 309649


make me one first. I just hate those things when im trying to hunt and they just keep squawking at me.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> on my way to a new fur coat for lazy
> View attachment 309649


SWEET. Please make it XXL Tall. 
I'm a biggun.


----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 309633
> While we are sharing pin ups...dont forget Charlene!


Didn't she have the hots for Andy?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> on my way to a new fur coat for lazy
> View attachment 309649


Can't wait to see that fur coat.
He can wear it on the 'lil schooner' pup( see post 10028) when it gets old enough to ride in.


----------



## scioto_alex

Let's see, where can we go wrong next ... OK how about Dudley Do-Right? Noble, good-hearted Canadian Mounty and complete idiot.

The belle of his heart was Nell. But she was in love with his horse.










... yes of course there is porn for that.


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> Didn't she have the hots for Andy?


Yes, she did have the hots for Andy. Miss Crump eventually married Andy.


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> Didn't she have the hots for Andy?


----------



## ress

Andy never got married did he?


----------



## Zanderis

ress said:


> Andy never got married did he?


He got married to Ms. Crump.


----------



## ress

I sure don't remember that. Was it about when the show was at it;s end?


----------



## Zanderis

ress said:


> I sure don't remember that. Was it about when the show was at it;s end?


September 23, 1968 Mayberry R.F. D.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> SWEET. Please make it XXL Tall.
> I'm a biggun.


DEEP POCKETS?????


----------



## Snakecharmer

Having fun with the Sun Joe pressure washer. Bought a Foam Cannon to soap up the car. Bought a bunch of Gilmore quick connect fittings so now adding a garden hose is a piece of cake. Those quick connect fittings are the cats ass. Why the hell haven't I been using them instead of screwing on and off hoses, sprinklers, sprayers etc. What a time saver! Sidewalk looks good. Siding is done. Waiting for the deck until I get home from the hospital to strip and re-stain. Getting out the paint brush this week to paint the front door.


----------



## ress

Zanderis said:


> September 23, 1968 Mayberry R.F. D.
> View attachment 309721


Nice work!


----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


> September 23, 1968 Mayberry R.F. D.
> View attachment 309721


Was the marriage considered, Jumping the Shark?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Having fun with the Sun Joe pressure washer. Bought a Foam Cannon to soap up the car. Bought a bunch of Gilmore quick connect fittings so now adding a garden hose is a piece of cake. Those quick connect fittings are the cats ass. Why the hell haven't I been using them instead of screwing on and off hoses, sprinklers, sprayers etc. What a time saver! Sidewalk looks good. Siding is done. Waiting for the deck until I get home from the hospital to strip and re-stain. Getting out the paint brush this week to paint the front door.
> 
> View attachment 309803


i'm sorry to be the one to break it to you, but if there doing surgery you don't want to do anything for the 1st 30 days. that is if its anything like replacing my valve. I was in the hospital for 5 days I think. and they thought it was a major feat to be released so early. but then I was instructed not to do anything. they even banned driving for 30 days. that caused me to have to miss my family reunion in tn. i've went to every one since it started. this was the only one i've missed in about 15 yrs.
sherman


----------



## MagicMarker

Did I miss something? I thought you went to Tennessee and your truck broke down?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Let's see, where can we go wrong next ... OK how about Dudley Do-Right? Noble, good-hearted Canadian Mounty and complete idiot.
> 
> The belle of his heart was Nell. But she was in love with his horse.
> 
> View attachment 309657
> 
> 
> ... yes of course there is porn for that.


Rocky and Bullwinkle. My favorite cartoon growing up. (yea, like I grew up?)


----------



## scioto_alex

Remember that short intro where the two of them are hiking in the mountains? A storm blows up, lightning shatters the mountains, they fall to their deaths. Then a field of sunflowers pops up and they are among the flowers.

Kinda heavy stuff for kids.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Did I miss something? I thought you went to Tennessee and your truck broke down?


nice of you to remember. but I had healed from the surgery when I went to fl.

now believe it or not but im back in tn and my truck is broke down. on the way down here pulling a 32' camper and the tranny started leaking fluid. the farther I came the worse it got. I ended up having a tow. they loaded the truck on a flatbed then hooked to the camper with the hitch on the back of the wrecker. I called my nephew to come get us with his truck and get the camper. I left the truck with the tow guys that checked it out for me. they couldn't find the leak. so I went and got it. they said it was probably the torq converter going dad. I ditnt have 3500.00 for a new one so I went to the ever faithful ebay and bought a used one that should be here tomorrow or the next day. the tranny is acting strange when I do drive it. sometimes it acts like it choking down then the motor dies. or if I have to back up it keeps dying. I have to keep my foot on the gas and keep the rpm's up on it or it dies.

the greatest thing about this is god has my back. when it quit pulling we coasted into an open lot. before we could get out a state trouper pulled in. he had been on a call and met us. then after he took care of that he headed our way. the truck was smoking like hot tar. he was the one who called for the wrecker. then he called and got us a room so we had a place to hang out until my nephew showed up. it took him about 4 hrs to get to us. the trooper took everyone to the hotel but me. I went with the wrecker driver.

most people would complain about the truck being broken down, but I thank god for getting me back on the road. its not so bad though. i've been driving to go hunting and fishing many yrs and only broke down a few times. the worse was driving a motorhome and had a line burst and lost the fluid going hunting one morning about 5:00 am. and it was like 0 out side. we waited for daylight to fix it.
sherman


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> Didn't she have the hots for Andy?


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Did I miss something? I thought you went to Tennessee and your truck broke down?


I have traveled many, many miles that nothing went wrong. so I try not to get to upset when something breaks. I was towing the camper to tn for our family reunion when the truck broke down. I am thankful that my nephew has a truck and drove up here in ky and got us and the camper.


----------



## sherman51

our service is out so i've been using the wife's tablet for a hot spot and I ended up with a double post.


----------



## MagicMarker

Ok I'm up to speed now. Think we ought to form a support group for you. Wait a minute we already have


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Ok I'm up to speed now. *Think we ought to form a support group for you. Wait a minute we already have*


...and the 'support group' has determined that 2/3's of uncle Sherms issues comes from denial. He simply refuses to accept the fact that he is just as screwed up in the head as the rest of us. 
But...uncle Sherm is very wise in the fact that if we let Him, put our faith in Him and obey Him, God will surely help and lead us through our daily lives. He loves his children!


----------



## ress

Dang its down to 62 degrees here with 35 mph nw wind!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ...and the 'support group' has determined that 2/3's of uncle Sherms issues comes from denial. He simply refuses to accept the fact that he is just as screwed up in the head as the rest of us.
> But...uncle Sherm is very wise in the fact that if we let Him, put our faith in Him and obey Him, God will surely help and lead us through our daily lives. He loves his children!


it gets me through the bad days so I can praise him on the good days. as for being screwed up. being party to this thread proves your right 2/3 of the time.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Rocky and Bullwinkle. My favorite cartoon growing up. (yea, like I grew up?)


What about Mr. Peabody and SHERMAN...How could you forget about SHERMAN?


----------



## Snakecharmer

I was at work when around 11:00 is sounded like someone dropped a 2-ton air condition unit on the roof of our office building....Didn't feel any shake just a big thud when the earthquake hit.


----------



## scioto_alex

I was conducting classroom training in the north commissary at Ft. Bragg when there was a bang like that, as if someone dropped a pallet of something on the roof. The employees just shrugged and said it was the 155 mm artillery practicing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> What about Mr. Peabody and SHERMAN...How could you forget about SHERMAN?


Loved that show but FOSR was right, I think some of it was just a little over kids heads.
Can't forget Shermin! Or Boris Batternoff? Natasha Kinski? Dudley Dew Right? Mr Wizard? Remember the little old man sweeping up after a parade? 
Hey Rocky, watch me pull a carp outta my arse. Whoops, looks like I need another...


----------



## Lazy 8

Uncle Shermie - I think of you every time I hear this song. 




My brother had a 1200cc hard tail with a 21" Springer up front. King/Queen seat with a be- ach bar. He'd let me ride it to high school. I was bad to the bone. 
Either that or Dad's 55 Electroglide. If you stood up on the kick start and rode it down and the bike didnt start, you'd better wait a few seconds so it didnt backfire and break your leg.


----------



## scioto_alex

> so it didnt backfire


Isn't that a risk with the old crank-start tractors, too?


----------



## flyinghappy

scioto_alex said:


> Isn't that a risk with the old crank-start tractors, too?


Yup, except it would break an arm or your face instead of your leg


----------



## scioto_alex

I've done a lot of bump starts over the years. I once made a trip to Madison Indiana and back without a working starter in the Escort.


----------



## Lazy 8

flyinghappy said:


> Yup, except it would break an arm or your face instead of your leg


GOOD MORNING DERAILER THREAD!

Yes indeed. I was riding that chopper one time on a 35 mph road with my feet up on the highway pegs when all of a sudden the right peg had a weld break loose. You talk about one snakey (nothing personal Snakey) son of a beach. Somehow I managed not to wreck. God was with me for sure.


----------



## scioto_alex

On the BIL's Norton it was old fatigue fracturing in the frame. The downpipes from the headset to the engine snapped, and the headset tilted back like a chopper. This was on a 35 mph city street. He was able to get into a parking lot, then we put a trailer on my Hornet to go get it. 

When we dragged it on to the trailer, the top tube finished breaking and the headset was only attached by cables, etc.

*HAH!* I was able to find some old pics of it. Here it was, torn down in the basement










He did get it back on the road for a while, until it broke.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> GOOD MORNING DERAILER THREAD!
> 
> Yes indeed. I was riding that chopper one time on a 35 mph rode with my feet up on the highway pegs when all of a sudden the right leg had a weld break loose. You talk about one snakey (nothing personal Snakey) son of a beach. Somehow I managed not to wreck. God was with me for sure.


one time I was riding my brothers 750 Norton commando. I didnt ride on a regular basis. but rode enough that I had big cahunas when I rode it. one day I took off trying to show off a little. when I hit 2nd gear the front came up sliding me to the back while the bike kept going. I was running trying to keep ahold of the handle bars. I had the throttle back and couldn't let off without taking my hand off the handle bars. I still had my behind on the seat and my feet was hitting the road. one foot and then the other. I know I was a sight to behold. wet that way for a half city block. then the front came back down and I was able to release the throttle. if somebody had just got this on video I could have made thousands with it. I learnt a lot of respect for that bike that day. after that I always made sure I was as forward as I could get and held on tight when I hit the throttle. I can still laugh when I think about how I must have looked.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Those Norton motors had two cylinders side-by-side, and the pistons went up and down at the same time. They had to use some hefty counterweigts to keep that in balance.


----------



## Snakecharmer

In the spirit of derailing, does anybody wonder why mosquitos buzz before they attack you? Seems like they would be more successful in a stealth mode...What would Darwin say?


----------



## scioto_alex

Have you seen those tiger mosquitoes? It looks like a mosquito was humped by a hornet.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> In the spirit of derailing, does anybody wonder why mosquitos buzz before they attack you? Seems like they would be more successful in a stealth mode...What would Darwin say?


I guess they figure if your donating your blood the least they can do is warn you.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 309961


that reminds me of what I taught them about hunting. the most important thing to take in the woods is safety. the second thing is CHARMIN toilet paper. don't go in the woods without it.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Anyone who sits on a toilet without inspecting it first deserves what they may get.


----------



## Snakecharmer

You guys are turning this into a crappy thread...…...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> You guys are turning this into a crappy thread...…...


with this thread being over 10,000 posts some deranged guys will post anything that gets them a like, LOL. but I think this thread went to the crap store and bought some owl poo to make it very slick.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I am not making this up:

Charmin Forever Roll


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I am not making this up:
> 
> Charmin Forever Roll


I could get use to a forever roll. people that I go visit for a few days at a time give me a dumb look when I get a pack of charmin extra soft. go figure! I treat my behind the way I want and you treat yours like you want. if im a little low on money i'll get my charmin before I buy food.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah when it's crappy thin paper I pull long and start folding.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Yeah when it's crappy thin paper I pull long and start folding.


you and me both. they think that they are saving money. but the extra paper makes it very easy to spend as much as good paper.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Uncle Sherm...you and SA should write a book!
You could title it 'The Art of Pooping'.
And don't forget to write a chapter including lazy and his dream 
boat with a poop deck in your book.


----------



## scioto_alex

Remember, I've worked a few years as a janitor. I've seen stuff that you don't see at home. There were some very impressive spray patterns.


----------



## ress

Get this, at work they use septic safe tp cause there are prolly a 100 tollets in the building and over 100 women working there so lots of flushing. There is rummer that there is "real" tp in a closet at the end of the hall but you have to sneak it into the restroom and what ever you do put it back,don't leave it in the restroom!!!!!!


----------



## fastwater

scioto_alex said:


> Remember, I've worked a few years as a janitor. I've seen stuff that you don't see at home. There were some very impressive spray patterns.


We'll take your word for it SA. 
Please save it for the book.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Most of you guys are full of....


----------



## Lazy 8

Just do it like they do in the outhouses of WV....use a corncob. Everybody needs a little roughage in their lives.

Put a bushel basket full of them in there.

Did somebody say to buy some extra soft Shermin?


----------



## ress

Heard that's what makes old men walk bow legged.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> In the spirit of derailing, does anybody wonder why mosquitos buzz before they attack you? Seems like they would be more successful in a stealth mode...What would Darwin say?


The ones I hate are the no-see-ums. No warning til you get bit. Florida was full of them.

What I can't understand is why are there so many skeeters in Alaska? I'd think the brutal winter would kill off most anything. Them's some hardy skeeters.


----------



## ress

I'am on blood thinners. They start to suck my blood and BANG they explode!!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...you and SA should write a book!
> You could title it 'The Art of Pooping'.
> And don't forget to write a chapter including lazy and his dream
> boat with a poop deck in your book.


the only way I would write a book is if all the guys that posts would be kind enough to tell if they've been out on a boat and the pain struck and they couldn't hold it to shore. they didnt have a porta potty or bathroom . then tell us what they did, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Trying an experiment here









Yes! It works!

I'm developing my website and that's an image on one of the pages.

That's the Scioto at the Delaware/Franklin county line.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> the only way I would write a book is if all the guys that posts would be kind enough to tell if they've been out on a boat and the pain struck and they couldn't hold it to shore. they didnt have a porta potty or bathroom . then tell us what they did, LOL.
> sherman


Five gallon bucket and a pair of socks


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> the only way I would write a book is if all the guys that posts would be kind enough to tell if they've been out on a boat and the pain struck and they couldn't hold it to shore. they didnt have a porta potty or bathroom . then tell us what they did, LOL.
> sherman


Uh huh. A Poop Deck would be pretty sweet.
Shermie, you should name your book, The Art of Pooping.


----------



## sherman51

they make a toilet seat that fits on a 5 gallon bucket. but what to do without the bucket. I once used a beer carton. then folded it up and hid it up under the dash of the boat until I reached shore. I couldn't hold it and we were keeping our spot. I know some of you have had the urge to go knowing you couldn't make it back to shore. I now have a pp for those times now.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

A rule of driving in Amish country: If the turds are not flattened yet, the horse is not far ahead.


----------



## sherman51

got up way to early this morning. about 2:30 I woke and made my trip to the office (bathroom) and played the hand held Yahtzee game a few rounds. got on the computer for a little bit. after a while I looked at my watch. by then it was 4:30. so I just decided to stay up. now its almost 10:30 and I feel like laying down for a few minutes. hold my spot.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I was awake by 3:00 and up and around before 4:00.

Sometimes a late-morning nap can be nice.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> they make a toilet seat that fits on a 5 gallon bucket. but what to do without the bucket. I once used a beer carton. then folded it up and hid it up under the dash of the boat until I reached shore. I couldn't hold it and we were keeping our spot. I know some of you have had the urge to go knowing you couldn't make it back to shore. I now have a pp for those times now.
> sherman


Thank you for Blessing us this morning with that visual uncle Sherm.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Thank you for Blessing us this morning with that visual uncle Sherm.


couldn't of happened to a nicer guy.
sherman


----------



## Zanderis

MagicMarker said:


> Five gallon bucket and a pair of socks


Big leaves substitute for TP....make sure no poison ivy is near...dont do anything rash


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> couldn't of happened to a nicer guy.
> sherman


Thank You...again.


----------



## Snakecharmer

And then there was the story of the guy leaving his stained shorts in a roadside rest in Georgia I believe….


----------



## G.lock

Zanderis said:


> Big leaves substitute for TP....make sure no poison ivy is near...dont do anything rash


Took my god kids fishing, I said just use leaves.
Two days later they're at the doctors getting shots. Yep it was poison ivy on the butt.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey lazy want your boat back? Me n fastie just won another case


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> And then there was the story of the guy leaving his stained shorts in a roadside rest in Georgia I believe….


nope you got it all wrong. if your going to show a guy up you need to get the facts right. it happened about 300 miles south of Georgia. im proud to leave my crap in florida.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey lazy want your boat back? Me n fastie just won another case


is that the boat you stole from poor old lazy? we could always do our summer get together on that boat no matter who owns it.

have you done any planning on a summer get together???? sure look forward to meeting more ogf members. we could have it about mid way in the great state of ohio.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> And then there was the story of the guy leaving his stained shorts in a roadside rest in Georgia I believe….


And that story...with shutting down half the rest stops in Fla causing major construction and millions of $'s, could be several chapters of the book.
I believe uncle Sherm is still on 'WANTED' posters all over Fla.
At least his nasty shorts are...
Just last week Fla. law enforcement had them on the news and the newsflash read 'Do you recognize these soiled shorts? '. 
The guy holding the shorts was wearing a Hazmat suit.


----------



## ress

I saw a part on American Pickers that they were dealing on The Brown Derby restaurant things and reminded me of when we were kids that who ever had brown in their hat must have had their head up the teachers a-s


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey lazy want your boat back? Me n fastie just won another case





Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 310057


...and that schooner comes with a poop deck complete with chipmunk fur lined terlits.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> And that story...with shutting down half the rest stops in Fla causing major construction and millions of $'s, could be several chapters of the book.
> I believe uncle Sherm is still on 'WANTED' posters all over Fla.
> At least his nasty shorts are...
> Just last week Fla. law enforcement had them on the news and the newsflash read 'Do you recognize these soiled shorts? '.
> The guy holding the shorts was wearing a Hazmat suit.


I just almost didnt like this. but it made me laugh. anything that make me laugh has a full time job. I don't laugh often enough the way it is. so you guys can dig them shorts up and have your fun. but it gives ol lazy a nice break. and I have broad shoulders and thick skin so I can carry the load.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Zanderis

20 Foot Speedboat....has hole in center....to dangle your toes! Cooler included.
$279.99


----------



## fastwater

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 310127
> 20 Foot Speedboat....has hole in center....to dangle your toes! Cooler included.
> $279.99


I think we have found the ideal boat for lazy. 
He can poop in the hole in the middle of the boat.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I think we have found the ideal boat for lazy.
> He can poop in the hole in the middle of the boat.


yep it comes with a built in toilet. no more 5 gallon buckets to have to remember.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yep it comes with a built in toilet. no more 5 gallon buckets to have to remember.
> sherman


But since it appears to be an inflatable boat, he may not be able to take his harem of sheep on board for moonlit cruises. I guess he could have ST make him some hoof booties out of them chipmunk pelts so their hooves don't poke holes in the boat.
Yea...that's the ticket...chipmunk booties for his sheep...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> But since it appears to be an inflatable boat, he may not be able to take his harem of sheep on board for moonlit cruises. I guess he could have ST make him some hoof booties out of them chipmunk pelts so their hooves don't poke holes in the boat.
> Yea...that's the ticket...chipmunk booties for his sheep...


No, no, no, dang nabbit, them chipmunk pelts are fer me coat.
HEY, HEY, HEY, something just dawned on me, if'n Tommy Boy makes that coat outta them pelts and I wear it out in the woods, MAYBE I might get confused for BIGFOOT? I mean, I am a big boy an all. 6'2", 270 lbs?


----------



## scioto_alex

I was wondering about the date when Ohio became a state Feb 19, 1803 but celebrated March 1) and I hit this page at Ohio History Central. Read this for as long as you're interested but it has some interesting bits like the original proposition was to have the western boundary of Ohio being the Scioto. Also some well-known Ohio political names:

http://ohiohistorycentral.org/w/Ohio_Statehood


----------



## Zanderis

fastwater said:


> But since it appears to be an inflatable boat, he may not be able to take his harem of sheep on board for moonlit cruises. I guess he could have ST make him some hoof booties out of them chipmunk pelts so their hooves don't poke holes in the boat.
> Yea...that's the ticket...chipmunk booties for his sheep...


Holds six.....maybe room for 8-10
Harem friendly 
And to have a chipmunk with booties aboard......guaranteed to be the life of the water......maybe get that waterskiing squirrel too!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Thought ST has all the sheep now?


----------



## fastwater

Zanderis said:


> Holds six.....maybe room for 8-10
> Harem friendly
> *And to have a chipmunk with booties aboard*......guaranteed to be the life of the water......maybe get that waterskiing squirrel too!


You silly fellar...it won't be chipmunk with booties on in the boat!
It will be sheep with booties on made out of chipmunk pelts ST is savin up to make lazy a coat out of.
But it sounds like lazy wants the coat instead of them booties.
I can picture lazy now in that boat with a full length chipmunk coat on. Sorry to say I dont think I will be able to get that vision out of my head for awhile now.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Thought ST has all the sheep now?


ST only shanghai'ed the cream of the flock.
He left all the you'gly ones for lazy.


----------



## ress

scioto_alex said:


> I was wondering about the date when Ohio became a state Feb 19, 1803 but celebrated March 1) and I hit this page at Ohio History Central. Read this for as long as you're interested but it has some interesting bits like the original proposition was to have the western boundary of Ohio being the Scioto. Also some well-known Ohio political names:
> 
> http://ohiohistorycentral.org/w/Ohio_Statehood


alex that would be right up my oldest sons alley. He has his masters in American History. He started his phd but got burned out. Now works at UK in the addmissions dept.


----------



## ress

scioto_alex said:


>


I worked for over 25 yrs at a plastic compounding company and have see that kind of action done with 55 gallon drums, get them down to knee high!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> But since it appears to be an inflatable boat, he may not be able to take his harem of sheep on board for moonlit cruises. I guess he could have ST make him some hoof booties out of them chipmunk pelts so their hooves don't poke holes in the boat.
> Yea...that's the ticket...chipmunk booties for his sheep...


I always thought you was a bit touched a little but I was wrong. you are ate up!
sherman


----------



## Zanderis

fastwater said:


> ST only shanghai'ed the cream of the flock.
> He left all the you'gly ones for lazy.


----------



## Zanderis

fastwater said:


> ST only shanghai'ed the cream of the flock.
> He left all the you'gly ones for lazy.










Sheep waiting to board!


----------



## Burkcarp1

St better hurry with them skins...


----------



## scioto_alex

ress said:


> alex that would be right up my oldest sons alley. He has his masters in American History. He started his phd but got burned out. Now works at UK in the addmissions dept.


 When I was in grade school I hated the topic of American history.But I came to realize it's the story of the land we are in now.

Go way back to mound builders, we know almost nothing about them. Fast-forward to when the Iroquois kept this whole territory as their hunting ground and they would kill anyone who tried to settle here.

Now come the French, and the British, and later the Americans, all fighting for the Ohio valley. Oh, there were some native brutes like Tecumseh and Blue Jacket to clear out first. Meanwhile on the Eastern Seaboard the French (Protestant) and the Spanish (Catholic) were fighting for territory.

Plenty of blood on this quiet land of ours, and our history pretty much glosses over it.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

Oh I guess you've never had to get your camp stool out of the Delaware County impound lot.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 310239


And I was with him smoking a joint when the cops pulled him over...
...woke up this morning with a bunch of dope stuck in my teeth.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You silly fellar...it won't be chipmunk with booties on in the boat!
> It will be sheep with booties on made out of chipmunk pelts ST is savin up to make lazy a coat out of.
> But it sounds like lazy wants the coat instead of them booties.
> I can picture lazy now in that boat with a full length chipmunk coat on. Sorry to say I dont think I will be able to get that vision out of my head for awhile now.


Keep that visual in your head! And if that wasn't enough, since I'm on the water, I'll be sporting a pickle sling and marble bag. THEN my new chipmunk coat.
There's a visual that'll keep you up tonight. Might as well go fishing cause you ain't gonna sleep.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ST only shanghai'ed the cream of the flock.
> He left all the you'gly ones for lazy.


Oh yea? The you'gly ones is where virgin wool comes from. I'm back in the moolah. I got virgin wool coming outta my bass.


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> Oh yea? The you'gly ones is where virgin wool comes from. I'm back in the moolah. I got virgin wool coming outta my bass.


----------



## Zanderis

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 310257


----------



## scioto_alex

I hope you guys sympathize with my problems trying to find a sheep costume big enough to fit my filly. It just isn't practical, especially when it comes loose and starts slipping around. Bad grip.

If you know what an eel stripe is, then you know it's a navigation aid. Line up like a plane approaching a carrier.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Keep that visual in your head! And if that wasn't enough, since I'm on the water, I'll be sporting a pickle sling and marble bag. THEN my new chipmunk coat.
> There's a visual that'll keep you up tonight. Might as well go fishing cause you ain't gonna sleep.


You are NOT helping my insomnia issue's.
I used to count sheep to fall asleep. Can't do that now cause every time I start counting sheep now, that awful visual will come to mind.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You are NOT helping my insomnia issue's.
> I used to count sheep to fall asleep. Can't do that now cause every time I start counting sheep now, that awful visual will come to mind.


yeah once you get to calling them by there 1st name it just isn't the same.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> yeah once you get to calling them by there 1st name it just isn't the same.
> sherman


I think I once heard him call one Trick-sey?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I think I once heard him call one Trick-sey?


thats my dogs name. don't have no idea my dog was coming by to guard your sheep. she only weighs about 6 lbs. thats 5 lbs of bark and 1 lb of dog. she is a yapper.
sherman


----------



## ress

Flag day!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Flag day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ress. Today is also our Commander In-Chief's birthday.


----------



## Burkcarp1

What do you think Lazy? Custom built for you.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> thats my dogs name. don't have no idea my dog was coming by to guard your sheep. she only weighs about 6 lbs. thats 5 lbs of bark and 1 lb of dog. she is a yapper.
> sherman


Sometimes I think those are the best kind to have. If somebody tries to break in at 2 am, they'll start yapping.
Plus they poop little turds that are easier to clean up.
Downside is, they won't protect you too much like a German Shepard or a Doberman will.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Ress. Today is also our Commander In-Chief's birthday.


I didnt know they kept records back that far. he is older than dirt. and dirt has been around a long time.

happy birthday to our fearless leader.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

> Flag day!


All right, you made me do it.

I already had a flag which I would fly at my old house. I got this house, and there's a flagpole holder on the garage wall. But there was a monster overgrown hedge, and it would hide any flag from view.

Fast-forward, I trimmed the hedge to shoulder height and now I can fly a flag.









So I did.


----------



## Zanderis

ress said:


> Flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^Wish I could hit 'like' multiple times on this one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

see 1/2 way there


----------



## fastwater

ST, since lazy is gonna wear this coat so he can flash his very, very small undergarments he spoke of in his post #10225, instead of a coat, please make something like this for him:








It's a chipmunk onesie.

And if he ask you to make him those undergarments he spoke of so they will match the onesie, since they will take very little material he will probably try and talk you into throwing them in with the price of the onesie.
Don't fall for that one!!!
Remember, sewing extra small garments is much harder that sewing larger ones.


----------



## Zanderis

fastwater said:


> ST, since lazy is gonna wear this coat so he can flash his very, very small undergarments he spoke of in his post #10225, instead of a coat, please make something like this for him:
> View attachment 310297
> 
> It's a chipmunk onesie.
> 
> And if he ask you to make him those undergarments he spoke of so they will match the onesie, since they will take very little material he will probably try and talk you into throwing them in with the price of the onesie.
> Don't fall for that one!!!
> Remember, sewing extra small garments is much harder that sewing larger ones.










QUESTION????
WHICH ONE IS DALE?
WHICH ONE IS CHIP?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ST, since lazy is gonna wear this coat so he can flash his very, very small undergarments he spoke of in his post #10225, instead of a coat, please make something like this for him:
> View attachment 310297
> 
> It's a chipmunk onesie.
> 
> And if he ask you to make him those undergarments he spoke of so they will match the onesie, since they will take very little material he will probably try and talk you into throwing them in with the price of the onesie.
> Don't fall for that one!!!
> Remember, sewing extra small garments is much harder that sewing larger ones.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BLACK CRAPPIE OR PUMPKIN SEED


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> BLACK CRAPPIE OR PUMPKIN SEED
> View attachment 310315


you are a funny, funny, man. LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress

Purde

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ST, since lazy is gonna wear this coat so he can flash his very, very small undergarments he spoke of in his post #10225, instead of a coat, please make something like this for him:
> View attachment 310297
> 
> It's a chipmunk onesie.
> 
> And if he ask you to make him those undergarments he spoke of so they will match the onesie, since they will take very little material he will probably try and talk you into throwing them in with the price of the onesie.
> Don't fall for that one!!!
> Remember, sewing extra small garments is much harder that sewing larger ones.


Oh lord I ain't got THAT MANY MUNKS


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh lord I ain't got THAT MANY MUNKS


Thinkin that one small chipmunk you got would be plenty to make the undergarments with about half the pelt left over.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Thinkin that one small chipmunk you got would be plenty to make the undergarments with about half the pelt left over.


Fast water..I have decided you can keep the loner boat...its good ....free advertisement


fastwater said:


> X3 on Deer Creek Custom Canvas.
> Phone #is 740-495-9239.
> Just had a trailering cover made and Kelly does exceptional work and uses the best quality material on the market.
> Pics of her work:
> View attachment 309831
> 
> View attachment 309833
> 
> View attachment 309835
> 
> 
> She does a lot of pontoon tops as well.


you can just keep her


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you are a funny, funny, man. LOL.
> sherman


Fastwater is going g to advertise 
My dealership....


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Thinkin that one small chipmunk you got would be plenty to make the undergarments with about half the pelt left over.


Uh, hate to break the news to you but please make those items in size *MAGNUM*. 
Tommy, you might have to trap something a tad longer like some Martin's.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> BLACK CRAPPIE OR PUMPKIN SEED
> View attachment 310315


That's a mutant Black Crappie. Must of gotten into some runoff wawa.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fast water..I have decided you can keep the loner boat...its good ....free advertisement
> you can just keep her


I don't know what to say ST!!!
I'm truly at a loss for words.
Can't wait to tell my g-son.
I haven't said anything to anyone cause I didn't know if you wanted it put out that you owned the dealership.
Just have to repost it's pic.:


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Uh, hate to break the news to you but please make those items in size *MAGNUM*.
> Tommy, you might have to trap something a tad longer like some Martin's.


OK ST...make them undergarments 'magnum mosquito' size.


----------



## scioto_alex

I tried one of those chipmunk skin nut slings. They're nice and soft but the fur has a grain to it so when they hike up ... Anyway, they still seek nuts. 

Family board, this is a family board.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I got a ton of chipmunks around here. Come and get them..


----------



## fastwater

...and another...with the g-son:








Think we'll have to put that one in the advertisement brochures ST.
Along with this one(though it doesn't show a lot of the boat):


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hope u enjoy every minute in her


----------



## Burkcarp1

Maybe I should buy some of that patent pending glue for my boat...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Maybe I should buy some of that patent pending glue for my boat...


You can BK! 
But got offered a substantial sum for the patent from an undisclosed buyer and decided to sell it. Thinkin the buyer had somethin to do with monkeys.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You can BK!
> But got offered a substantial sum for the patent from an undisclosed buyer and decided to sell it. Thinkin the buyer had somethin to do with monkeys.


you'd never guess that when they closed me up after the valve replacement they used that glue. and I just have a line down my chest. no big staple scars that looks bad.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> You can BK!
> But got offered a substantial sum for the patent from an undisclosed buyer and decided to sell it. Thinkin the buyer had somethin to do with monkeys.


With all that money you should buy Lazy a boat


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> With all that money you should buy Lazy a boat


With respect...It is obvious that you missed the post where I made the big announcement about the 'loaner' boat from ST I was using(which is now officially mine thanks to ST's generosity as the bestest boat dealer around) that got inpregnated by ST's boat whilst we were on a fishin trip at LSC. Lazy is promised the offspring of ST and my boat. He will recieve the baby schooner after it's weaned and has been hooked up on a scanner at its first doctors appointment clearing it's health.
I'm sure lazy would much rather have this baby schooner than any 50ft. yacht costing millions just because the lil schooner is an offspring of the notorious, Mr ST Esq's boats loins...or should I say rudder.

As far as $ goes...its been invested wisely. You could say...its out there _floating_ around helping to put smiles on faces of many.


----------



## ress

Quite the tail!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> With all that money you should buy Lazy a boat


yes after you get lazy his boat i'd like to have a newish 25' open bow for erie. with all that money getting me a nice used glass open bow shouldn't even know you bought it. lazy gets his first but when you recover from paying for his new boat you wont even miss what you pay for mine.
sherman


----------



## ress

I might as well put in my request to. There is a Sea Ray I've got an eye on. Little big to pull with my trusty Dodge so 5 yrs at CIC will be fine.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Quite the tail!!!!


Well no...this is quite the tail:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> I might as well put in my request to. There is a Sea Ray I've got an eye on. Little big to pull with my trusty Dodge so 5 yrs at CIC will be fine.


Make and model please


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Well no...this is quite the tail:
> View attachment 310567


Muhahaha. tell the truth


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Make and model please


I don't have to be picky. just anything from about 2010 25' open bow. it would last me until i'm not able to fish erie. and don't worry about rigging it as i'm good on that end. but a nice kicker with auto pilot if it wouldnt be to much trouble.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I don't have to be picky. just anything from about 2010 25' open bow. it would last me until i'm not able to fish erie. and don't worry about rigging it as i'm good on that end. but a nice kicker with auto pilot if it wouldnt be to much trouble.
> sherman


Hey ST...that sounds just like that Grady White with the 200 Merc and 9.9 kicker you got sittin in the used boat showroom.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> With respect...It is obvious that you missed the post where I made the big announcement about the 'loaner' boat from ST I was using(which is now officially mine thanks to ST's generosity as the bestest boat dealer around) that got inpregnated by ST's boat whilst we were on a fishin trip at LSC. Lazy is promised the offspring of ST and my boat. He will recieve the baby schooner after it's weaned and has been hooked up on a scanner at its first doctors appointment clearing it's health.
> I'm sure lazy would much rather have this baby schooner than any 50ft. yacht costing millions just because the lil schooner is an offspring of the notorious, Mr ST Esq's boats loins...or should I say rudder.
> 
> As far as $ goes...its been invested wisely. You could say...its out there _floating_ around helping to put smiles on faces of many.


I guess it never hurts to dream. 
Does anybody remember the show, Make a Wish? It had that catchy little jingle.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hey ST...that sounds just like that Grady White with the 200 Merc and 9.9 kicker you got sittin in the used boat showroom.


Someone put a deposit on it....anonymously.....


----------



## scioto_alex

> you'd never guess that when they closed me up after the valve replacement they used that glue


That means that you can still burst open. You could go all Incredible Hulk, become huge and green and furious.

Please don't get me wrong, I enjoyed talking to you at the January get-together, but now I'm afraid that if I say the wrong thing you will smash me down to the height of a bottle cap, although I would probably be wider.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> That means that you can still burst open. You could go all Incredible Hulk, become huge and green and furious.
> 
> Please don't get me wrong, I enjoyed talking to you at the January get-together, but now I'm afraid that if I say the wrong thing you will smash me down to the height of a bottle cap, although I would probably be wider.


i'm to old to fight and to slow to run and the state shot down my hand gun permit. i'm very docile even when provoked since I quit running around with jack Daniel's. he was always getting me in over my head. haven't even been in a serious argument since that day at sportsman bar. the last time I remember going out with jack. of course my little bil was with jack and I. and he did pick on the biggest guy there to show his courage to.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

For any fans of Lewis Black here


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> For any fans of Lewis Black here
> 
> View attachment 310641


MAN you hang out with some of the strangest characters. no wonder your always getting into trouble. thats the way my bil thought he was when he had jack backing him up.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Someone put a deposit on it....anonymously.....


Probably that uncle Sherm guy.
With all them carp fishin trips he takes I'm thinkin that fella's got more $ than he knows what to do with. Heck, he's got so many boats momma finally found out about some of them and is makin him get rid of a few. 
Wonder where he'll stash that big yacht so momma can't find it?
Probably down at his winter retreat in Fla.!!!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Probably that uncle Sherm guy.
> With all them carp fishin trips he takes I'm thinkin that fella's got more $ than he knows what to do with. Heck, he's got so many boats momma finally found out about some of them and is makin him get rid of a few.
> Wonder where he'll stash that big yacht so momma can't find it?
> Probably down at his winter retreat in Fla.!!!


when I get this boat im going to give all the rest to people that don't have boats. momma will be so happy.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

My puppy enjoyed those BH:


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> My puppy enjoyed those BH:
> View attachment 310751


your puppy and my puppy don't belong in the same sentence. my wife's puppy that is, LOL. she weighs a whopping 6 lbs. my wife has always settled on pound puppies but this time she wanted a small dog. but when she uses me for her ramp then jumps on the wife you would think she was huge.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Day #1


----------



## Zanderis

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 310929
> Day #1


Good eating there!


----------



## Zanderis

Trump does it again....MAGA

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...-1-4-million-federal-acres-to-hunters-anglers


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 310929
> Day #1


you didnt.....


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 310929
> Day #1


Tom, did he steal your cooler?


----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


> Trump does it again....MAGA
> 
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...-1-4-million-federal-acres-to-hunters-anglers


Amen brother! MAGA!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1

Awfully quiet around here...


----------



## fastwater

Let's talk about something we all could use some more of...RAIN.


----------



## Zanderis

fastwater said:


> Let's talk about something we all could use some more of...RAIN.


----------



## fastwater

In these 'monsoon' times, have started a new business.
For those needing to get to work, the store, Dr's apps., girlfriend/boyfriends house etc. but can't go ydo to high water, if you own a canoe, yak or even one of my homemade barrel boats but have no motor for it, BUT...you own a weedeater, send me your weedeater and for a small(remember...'small' is a relative word and meaning is subject to the user of the word) fee, we will modify it to use on your schooner. Here are some patent pending, prototype pics.:


----------



## Zanderis

How much to power my 20 foot speedboat?


----------



## scioto_alex

do a search on "cuban truck raft"


----------



## Zanderis

scioto_alex said:


> do a search on "cuban truck raft"










Hola America!


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 311045


thats how I feel some days. so I just go back to bed.



fastwater said:


> Let's talk about something we all could use some more of...RAIN.


its not really raining that much. everybody that has a garden thought they would get ahead of the game and order a rain day from mother nature. but mother nature has a warped sense of humor. so she took all the orders and gave each day the rain that was ordered. so don't blame her, its all the farmers fault.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> thats how I feel some days. so I just go back to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> *its not really raining that much*. everybody that has a garden thought they would get ahead of the game and order a rain day from mother nature. but mother nature has a warped sense of humor. so she took all the orders and gave each day the rain that was ordered. so don't blame her, its all the farmers fault.
> sherman


Uncle Sherm...the doc must surely have you on some serious meds.
Either that or Indiana hasn't had the rain we've had here in the last 3wks.


----------



## fastwater

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311083
> How much to power my 20 foot speedboat?


I would say dual Stihl weedeaters would suffice for that schooner.
Attaching them will be somewhat of a challenge but I know we at,
'Boat Motor Engineering To Go' will come up with a way.


----------



## ress

Sherm you got the Ford back on the road yet? My 01 Dodge that I bought new needs a new water pump but luckily was not on a trip.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fiveeyes

RAIN...NO,NO .....5.25 inches in the last week


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...the doc must surely have you on some serious meds.
> Either that or Indiana hasn't had the rain we've had here in the last 3wks.


I was trying to be just a bit sarcastic about the rain. I thought I was going to be using the boat to get to tn. but my nephew is building a house for my sister. he has had so much rain down here for the last 3 or 4 months he has had to do the outside work between showers. and the meds don't hurt though, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Zanderis

fastwater said:


> Let's talk about something we all could use some more of...RAIN.










Teal Road=CLOSED
BERLIN LAKE


----------



## Zanderis

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311111
> Teal Road=CLOSED
> BERLIN LAKE










German Church boat launch
BERLIN LAKE


----------



## Zanderis

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311113
> German Church boat launch
> BERLIN LAKE










Rain Basin German Church Launch area
BERLIN


----------



## Specgrade

I rode my bicycle through my bowl of Frosted Flakes this morning and discovered I am out of milk.
When I turned the corner I ended up watching television outside. Welcome to my world?


----------



## fastwater

That seems to be a scary world you are in SG.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> In these 'monsoon' times, have started a new business.
> For those needing to get to work, the store, Dr's apps., girlfriend/boyfriends house etc. but can't go ydo to high water, if you own a canoe, yak or even one of my homemade barrel boats but have no motor for it, BUT...you own a weedeater, send me your weedeater and for a small(remember...'small' is a relative word and meaning is subject to the user of the word) fee, we will modify it to use on your schooner. Here are some patent pending, prototype pics.:
> View attachment 311077
> 
> View attachment 311079
> 
> View attachment 311081


Fastwawa, Uber gonna be knocking at your door.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, Uber gonna be knocking at your door.


He is UBER


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's what's going on in my Bluebird nesting box...


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> He is UBER


Lazy said "UBER" ST...not GOOBER!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Lazy said UBER ST...not GOOBER!


what in the world are you doing posting at this time of night? i'm just up and down. I never know when I might be up posting.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> what in the world are you doing posting at this time of night? i'm just up and down. I never know when I might be up posting.


Uncle Sherm...unfortunately, there are times when I am the same.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...unfortunately, there are times when I am the same.


yep tonight is just one of those nights. I was hoping to be on my way back to Indiana this morning but I haven't got my truck back from the mechanic yet. sure hope he gets it done today. 

my oldest son buys his fireworks through a friend down here for the 4th. so im going to bring then home with me and save him a trip. my wife told me I didnt want to wreck on the way home. I told her if I seen I was wrecking I would jump out and run, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lol!
You be careful on your trip home.
Which hopefully, will be very shortly.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Lol!
> You be careful on your trip home.
> Which hopefully, will be very shortly.


if I find I cant be careful i'll be good. I'm kinda like mae west, when I'm good i'm real good, and when i'm bad i'm better.

well i've had my 1st cup of coffee. now I'm ready to start the new day. will someone please tell a funny joke to get me laughing on this beautiful rainy day.

are you still around fw? or am I here all alone? I may have to take a nap before this day is through.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

All right, I can play the high water pic game, too. 
This was Griggs yesterday, 6/18/2019. They closed the road.









The water was boiling over the dam.








Sometimes you should heed the signs.










But I have to hand it to member acklac7 who got this footage in 2005


----------



## fastwater

" Who brought the woodpecker???


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Lazy 8

Wait a minute, no posts since this morning? What's wrong with all you Deplorables?


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> Wait a minute, no posts since this morning? What's wrong with all you Deplorables?


Watching the reparations hearings in Congress!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Wait a minute, no posts since this morning? What's wrong with all you Deplorables?


Just got home and gettin rub together to put on pork butt so it can soak overnight. Family shindig this weekend and gotta get the pulled pork a workin.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Just got home and gettin rub together to put on pork butt so it can soak overnight. Family shindig this weekend and gotta get the pulled pork a workin.


It sounds like all you do is eat always getting something ready. Might have to move a little closer.....


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## scioto_alex

Everyone on OGF is complaining about too much rain, and I'm the only one complaining about not getting enough rain.

The Scioto is high enough to close the roads along Griggs. 

There are dams on that river but they can't really control the flow from that big watershed. There is nothing like the Mohawk Dam on the Muskingum, where there is normally no reservoir, but in flood conditions they close the dam and there's a lake flooding farm fields and oil pumps. They have big gates to close Rt. 715 when it goes underwater. I don't know of any other road in Ohio that regularly closes due to flooding like that.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> It sounds like all you do is eat always getting something ready. Might have to move a little closer.....


A fellars gotta eat ya know!!!
Come on down...could use another good neighbor.



Lazy 8 said:


>


'Great Balls of Fire' lazy, that was some kinda vid!
With the exception of our 85yr old mom that's been known to 'bust a move' every now and again, dont think there will be too many dancers at our shindig...but I know we're gonna eat good.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 311345


I'm rocking a rain gage in the backyard and we've had 5" of rain here in NE Columbus since Saturday. NOT COUNTING TODAY, DAYTIME.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm rocking a rain gage in the backyard and we've had 5" of rain here in NE Columbus since Saturday. NOT COUNTING TODAY, DAYTIME.


I hope your sheep barn is on high ground.


----------



## Specgrade

My compass is broken. I have been trying to re-set it for about 30 years now. No luck and time is running out. North is up, right?


----------



## fastwater

Specgrade said:


> My compass is broken. I have been trying to re-set it for about 30 years now. No luck and time is running out. *North is up, right?*


My compass gets alittle off kilter now and again as well.
So very humbled and Thankful I can always look North(up) to get it back on course again.


----------



## sherman51

I don't know north from up north. but got the tranny back in the truck yesterday afternoon. headed home pulling the 32' camper this morning. did a great job. im well pleased with it.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> A fellars gotta eat ya know!!!
> Come on down...could use another good neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Great Balls of Fire' lazy, that was some kinda vid!
> With the exception of our 85yr old mom that's been known to 'bust a move' every now and again, dont think there will be too many dancers at our shindig...but I know we're gonna eat good.


What makes you think I’d be a GOOD neighbor?


----------



## fastwater

That's great uncle Sherm!
Glad your back home.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> What makes you think I’d be a GOOD neighbor?


Cause I live in the middle of 33acres, house is surrounded by a piranha infested mote and very aggressive guard dogs and you still won't be that close to me.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Piranha?? I thought ole roho guarded the place?


----------



## Burkcarp1

I live on one end of 40 acres and have a rifle that reaches the other end...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Piranha?? I thought ole roho guarded the place?


He sure does!!!
If you get by all the other obstacles, you won't get by him.



Burkcarp1 said:


> I live on one end of 40 acres and have a rifle that reaches the other end...


See...since I lost all my artillery in the great earthquake of 1979, you could help protect my property as well with your rifle.


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm rocking a rain gage in the backyard and we've had 5" of rain here in NE Columbus since Saturday. NOT COUNTING TODAY, DAYTIME.


----------



## Zanderis

fastwater said:


> I hope your sheep barn is on high ground.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311403


Damn her...please point her home....at least to fastwaters house


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Damn her...please point her home....at least to fastwaters house


Hey Tommy, I didn't know ewe cared. 
Ewe ol softee dawg.


----------



## Lazy 8

@scioto_alex - I got a question for you, have you ever made a Liberty Mutual television commercial?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Damn her...please point her home....at least to fastwaters house


Remember her?
She's the one that thinks she's a surfer chick.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I live on one end of 40 acres and have a rifle that reaches the other end...


how do you get turned around in the woods??????????? I never seen a gun that long!
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> @scioto_alex - I got a question for you, have you ever made a Liberty Mutual television commercial?


Specifically...this one???


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Specifically...this one???


*YES!!! BINGO!!! *


----------



## fastwater




----------



## sherman51

I didnt sleep well again last night. it seems I was up more than down. now im so sleepy I can barley keep my eyes open.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> @scioto_alex - I got a question for you, have you ever made a Liberty Mutual television commercial?


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> View attachment 311435


 but isn't both of them ladies? or something like that.
sherman


----------



## erie mako

sherman51 said:


> but isn't both of them ladies? or something like that.
> sherman


YEPPERS!


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> but isn't both of them ladies? or something like that.
> sherman


Alex, is there something you'd like to tell us?


----------



## scioto_alex

I really have been inside the Statue of Liberty. That crown she wears is a set of windows.


----------



## scioto_alex

Me being the only Hippie on the board, I thought I should make fun of myself.


----------



## ress

You know what they say about old hippies.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Takes one to know one!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Good thing I got my seeds planted early on a well-drained slope. I forsee a Bumper crop this year. Futures are trending upwards. Wall St. called me earlier this morning inquiring. That's why the market closed up for the week.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Good thing I got my seeds planted early on a well-drained slope. I forsee a Bumper crop this year. Futures are trending upwards. Wall St. called me earlier this morning inquiring. That's why the market closed up for the week.


As your new attorney.......


----------



## Snakecharmer

I have 8 days of posts to get caught up on but I will take my time over the next week, Thanks for the prayers!!!!!!!!

I spend 8 day at Hillcrest / Cleveland Clinic. They did a quad instead of the scheduled triple. I woke un Friday afternoon with no real pain. I waked a lap Saturday afternoon with a walker and by Monday I did 4 without a walker. I only hit the pain button once my whole stay as I had some discomfort in my lower back.

As was good except I developed some a-fib. So they kept me in ICU until Thursday afternoon and sent me home today at 5:00 PM.

Thankful to God,
Bob aka Snakey, Snakecharmer

PS....I got a beautiful photo of an incision on my right arm where they cut out the artery from the wrist to the elbow.


----------



## sherman51

prayers help. gods speed on your recovery snake.
sherman


----------



## bobk

Speedy and healthy recovery wishes your way Bob.


----------



## fastwater

Welcome back SC.
Humbly Thanking our Heavenly Father for answered prayers.
Continued prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ress

Get well soon!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Believe it or not, I say a prayer for all my brothers and sisters here. 
I said a special one for you Snakey.
I'm glad to hear everything came out alright. Thanks to God and modern medicine.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> As your new attorney.......


SWEET! Thanks Mr. S.T. 
Please feel free to begin drafting a document regarding our new partnership. I will handle all growing/harvesting aspects and leave the logistics up to you. I'll also forward all calls from Wall St. to you.
I can see this becoming quite profitable.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Believe it or not, I say a prayer for all my brothers and sisters here.
> I said a special one for you Snakey.
> I'm glad to hear everything came out alright. Thanks to God and modern medicine.


my dad died at 39 with a heart attack. he had a valve burst. my grandfather on my moms side died at 42 with a heart attack. so I was a prime target to die young with heart problems. I got my 1st stint at 47. I to thank god for technology in the medical field. I had no idea that I had a problem. I changed jobs at work where I had to walk a extra 150 yrds to get to shipping. about half way up there I would get chest pain. after I stopped for a few minutes the pain went away. then one day I was changing the radio in my car and got to hot and started hurting in my chest. with the pain at work and now at home I told the wife I needed to get checked out.

my doctor gave me a stress test. he said it was nothing to worry about but right at the peak of my ekg didnt look right. he said before he gave me the all clear he wanted a heart doctor to look at it. so I said thats great because I was going skiing that week end. he swelled up and said no no now I didnt say you could do that, LOL. just take it easy until we get the all clear. well the heart doctor wanted a thallium stress test. which still didnt show anything. but then he wanted me to have a scope done. they found the artery going in the top of my heart was 90% blocked. the doctor that did the scope wanted to do bypass surgery. but the heart doctor that was assigned to me asked what I wanted, a stint or surgery. I said if I had the choice I wanted the stint. he said with only one blockage and at my age he thought the stint would be the best option. that was in 98. since then i've had 4 more stints with a valve replacement. and I opted for the mechanical valve over the animal one. the one I got is new on the heart scene. so I don't need as much blood thinner as the older ones do. the animal valve is good for 10 yrs or more but the one I got is good for as long as I last.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> SWEET! Thanks Mr. S.T.
> Please feel free to begin drafting a document regarding our new partnership. I will handle all growing/harvesting aspects and leave the logistics up to you. I'll also forward all calls from Wall St. to you.
> I can see this becoming quite profitable.


The papers have been filed in 3 states...working on 4 more


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> SWEET! Thanks Mr. S.T.
> Please feel free to begin drafting a document regarding our new partnership. I will handle all growing/harvesting aspects and leave the logistics up to you. I'll also forward all calls from Wall St. to you.
> I can see this becoming quite profitable.





Saugeye Tom said:


> The papers have been filed in 3 states...working on 4 more


Lazy....Just know that you have the bestest attorney this side of Big Walnut Creek. 
I foresee that in the very near future, you will be lighting your cigars(in your case...maybe blunts) with $100 bills off the deck of your new yacht complete with the best poop deck $ can buy.


----------



## scioto_alex

OK since we joke so much about weed here, I have something to add.

The house next door has been sitting empty for months while it was being repaired. This is the house with the boat trapped in the fenced yard.

Linda's son says they're growing weed in there. Every back windowsill is lined with dixie cups.

So, I'm not sure but maybe they figure they can make more money growing weed than renting the place out.

We'll see how this works out.


----------



## ress

I bet their just ferns.......


----------



## SICKOFIT

Snakecharmer said:


> I have 8 days of posts to get caught up on but I will take my time over the next week, Thanks for the prayers!!!!!!!!
> 
> I spend 8 day at Hillcrest / Cleveland Clinic. They did a quad instead of the scheduled triple. I woke un Friday afternoon with no real pain. I waked a lap Saturday afternoon with a walker and by Monday I did 4 without a walker. I only hit the pain button once my whole stay as I had some discomfort in my lower back.
> 
> As was good except I developed some a-fib. So they kept me in ICU until Thursday afternoon and sent me home today at 5:00 PM.
> 
> Thankful to God,
> Bob aka Snakey, Snakecharmer
> 
> PS....I got a beautiful photo of an incision on my right arm where they cut out the artery from the wrist to the elbow.


I had quintuple bypass surgery back in 2015 so I know where you are coming from. Do what your doctors tell you to do & get the exercise & workouts that the rehabs recommend & you will be fine. Start slowly & work your way back to full strength. The worst thing you can do is sit back & do nothing. You will regret that for the rest of your life. Good luck & get well soon. By the way,they took the artery out of my leg for the bypasses & I swear that my leg was more painful than my chest incision


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I bet their just ferns.......


Imported ferns.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> The papers have been filed in 3 states...working on 4 more


People, people, people, don't believe everything you read. The REAL reason why the S & P traded higher was on the news of our new found partnership. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...500-in-notching-new-all-time-high-06-21-2019/


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> People, people, people, don't believe everything you read. The REAL reason why the S & P traded higher was on the news of our new found partnership.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...500-in-notching-new-all-time-high-06-21-2019/


Lazy...I have to Thank both you and ST for partnering up in such an incredibly massive business deal that it helped our nations economy in unimaginable ways.

Too... that 'Trump' guy better quit turning this country around financially and stop negotiating with leaders of other countries like a true businessman looking out for this country's economic interest like so many in the past refused to do because of political pressures or else our economy will surely start going downhill fast.


----------



## Snakecharmer

SICKOFIT said:


> I had quintuple bypass surgery back in 2015 so I know where you are coming from. Do what your doctors tell you to do & get the exercise & workouts that the rehabs recommend & you will be fine. Start slowly & work your way back to full strength. The worst thing you can do is sit back & do nothing. You will regret that for the rest of your life. Good luck & get well soon. By the way,they took the artery out of my leg for the bypasses & I swear that my leg was more painful than my chest incision


Thanks!


----------



## sherman51

yeah I did the rehab until I started feeling better then just slowly quit going. that was a mistake. that with the strange illness I went through where I lost 18 lbs in less than a month because I couldn't eat and felt sick all the time. now i'm as weak as a new born babe. they checked me out good with upper and lower scopes but didnt find anything wrong with me.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Lazy...I have to Thank both you and ST for partnering up in such an incredibly massive business deal that it helped our nations economy in unimaginable ways.
> 
> Too... that 'Trump' guy better quit turning this country around financially and stop negotiating with leaders of other countries like a true businessman looking out for this country's economic interest like so many in the past refused to do because of political pressures or else our economy will surely start going downhill fast.


you keep some odd hours on this thread, LOL. I was up this morning about 3:45 am and looked at this thread. but it kept bothering me that I hadn't commented on the time of your last post. so I came back and took care of that. I sleep ok when I sleep but wake up a lot. sometimes its a good thing I wake up or I might wet the bed, LOL. hopefully after my prostate surgery on the 28th of june I wont be doing that.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> you keep some odd hours on this thread, LOL. I was up this morning about 3:45 am and looked at this thread. but it kept bothering me that I hadn't commented on the time of your last post. so I came back and took care of that. I sleep ok when I sleep but wake up a lot. sometimes its a good thing I wake up or I might wet the bed, LOL. hopefully after my prostate surgery on the 28th of june I wont be doing that.
> sherman


Fastwa must be a teenager at heart, not going to bed until 2 am....


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Lazy...I have to Thank both you and ST for partnering up in such an incredibly massive business deal that it helped our nations economy in unimaginable ways.
> 
> Too... that 'Trump' guy better quit turning this country around financially and stop negotiating with leaders of other countries like a true businessman looking out for this country's economic interest like so many in the past refused to do because of political pressures or else our economy will surely start going downhill fast.


Thanks Fastwawa. I think ST will have to be the CEO. Not sure about myself but would be nice to have you along. If nothing else you'll be on the Board of Directors.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> you keep some odd hours on this thread, LOL. I was up this morning about 3:45 am and looked at this thread. but it kept bothering me that I hadn't commented on the time of your last post. so I came back and took care of that. I sleep ok when I sleep but wake up a lot. sometimes its a good thing I wake up or I might wet the bed, LOL. hopefully after my prostate surgery on the 28th of june I wont be doing that.
> sherman


Prostate reduction? Oh baby, get ready to have your toes to curl. Ouchewawa!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Fastwawa. I think ST will have to be the CEO. Not sure about myself but would be nice to have you along. If nothing else you'll be on the Board of Directors.


Ooooh Boooy boss...when can I start???

Instead of bein like the movie, ' Wolf of Wall Street'...
warning:graphic language:




...we will be like 'The Wolves of Weed Seed'.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## scioto_alex

If it wasn't for you women, I'd have my curly locks today. But I've been hugged kissed and petted 'till all my hair was rubbed away.






When it startsd to gettin' Summer,
I get such a prettyy tan.
You can hear all the women holler:
WHERE CAN I FIND THAT CLEAN-HEADED MAN?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Just doing my part to get us to 20,000.


----------



## Snakecharmer

10-4 .....10,400


----------



## sherman51

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311705


is that lazy standing on the corner?



Snakecharmer said:


> 10-4 .....10,400


your sick so I let you have it, LOL. don't you believe it. you just beat me by one post, dang it.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody for frog legs? My grandson caught one in PA.


----------



## sherman51

that thing is corn fed, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Ooooh Boooy boss...when can I start???
> 
> Instead of bein like the movie, ' Wolf of Wall Street'...
> warning:graphic language:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...we will be like 'The Wolves of Weed Seed'.


We will need someone to count all the moolah.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> If it wasn't for you women, I'd have my curly locks today. But I've been hugged kissed and petted 'till all my hair was rubbed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it startsd to gettin' Summer,
> I get such a prettyy tan.
> You can hear all the women holler:
> WHERE CAN I FIND THAT CLEAN-HEADED MAN?


I rubbed mine off on the headboard.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> is that lazy standing on the corner?


Can't take that fellar anywhere!
Every since he got that prostate tune up, he has to show off how far he can pee.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Can't take that fellar anywhere!


Hey, when nature calls, nature calls. At least I can pee now....after my procedure.
Shermie, you'll be able to put out a 3 alarm fire.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> We will need someone to count all the moolah.


You got it boss. 
I'll be a moolah countin mammy jammer.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

OK, if pee is the subject ...

A guy me about teasing his male dog. When they would be out for a walk, the guy would pee on a tree, but he would hit it high up. Then the dog would pee on the same tree, and he would sort of hop on one leg trying to get his pee as far up the trunk as his master's.

That makes me wonder if, when a dog sniffs something for scent marks, if it matters whose pee scent is highest.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You got it boss.
> I'll be a moolah countin mammy jammer.


Warren Bates called me already wondering if he should buy or sell. I told him, you're on your own big boy, we don't want the Feds convicting us of, Insider Trading. 
ST, do we need a PR Dept?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Warren Bates called me already wondering if he should buy or sell. I told him, you're on your own big boy, we don't want the Feds convicting us of, Insider Trading.
> ST, do we need a PR Dept?


pr hr we need em all....Ill start the interviewing process asap


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Can't take that fellar anywhere!
> Every since he got that prostate tune up, he has to show off how far he can pee.





Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, when nature calls, nature calls. At least I can pee now....after my procedure.
> Shermie, you'll be able to put out a 3 alarm fire.


I just hope I can empty my bladder so im not up using the bathroom every hour or two. the only thing im dreading is the first few times I go after the surgery. ooooh no!! I hurt bad after they use a catheter on me when I pee.
sherman


----------



## scottrod

Ive got to chime in,ive been trying to read all the posts here and i hafta say ,some of you fellas are sick puppies. I love it.keep it up


----------



## scioto_alex

Interviewing ... here's something in my job hunt.

About a week ago, I got as message from a job recruiter who wanted to represent me as a candidate to a technical writing job for the State of Ohio, producing documents about Medicaid.

Today I got another message from another recruiter describing a tech writing job in Columbus. The requirements were the same but it only mentioned Medicaid once.

This happens. Different agencies will hunt for candidates for the same position, but the job descriptions they post don't name the employer and sometimes the job title isn't the same, but it's the same job.

It is the kiss of death to apply more than once to a job, through different agents.


----------



## fastwater

scottrod said:


> Ive got to chime in,ive been trying to read all the posts here and i hafta say ,*some of you fellas are sick puppies*. I love it.keep it up


WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE...aka...the land of the misfits!!!
Being a 'sick puppy' is a requirement here on the derailer thread.



Saugeye Tom said:


> pr hr we need em all....Ill start the interviewing process asap


Just talked to my lil puppy and Roho about possible positions they want to apply for.
Lil puppy would like to apply for Quality Control position:









Roho is going to apply for an HR position specializing in keeping 'theft in office' at a bare minimum:


----------



## sherman51

scottrod said:


> Ive got to chime in,ive been trying to read all the posts here and i hafta say ,some of you fellas are sick puppies. I love it.keep it up


man, that doesn't say a lot about your choices. we can post most things here. but we stay just inside the rules. feel free to derail this thread any time you want.
sherman


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Lazy 8

scottrod said:


> Ive got to chime in,ive been trying to read all the posts here and i hafta say ,some of you fellas are sick puppies. I love it.keep it up


Hey SR! Great observation. There are a bunch of sick puppies on this thang.
Glad I'm not a sicko.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey SR! Great observation. There are a bunch of sick puppies on this thang.
> *Glad I'm not a sicko.*


^^^^^^
Is there some kind of different title for the ring leader???


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE...aka...the land of the misfits!!!
> Being a 'sick puppy' is a requirement here on the derailer thread.
> 
> 
> Just talked to my lil puppy and Roho about possible positions they want to apply for.
> Lil puppy would like to apply for Quality Control position:
> View attachment 311823
> 
> 
> Roho is going to apply for an HR position specializing in keeping 'theft in office' at a bare minimum:
> View attachment 311827



Please hire both of them Mr. CEO.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^^^^
> Is there some kind of different title for the ring leader???


Head nut?


----------



## scottrod

Ok so here's my 1st derail.my week has been fantastic, saturday my son got married,and today 6/25 my son and his new wife are leaving for makati,in the Philippines it will be there new residence from here on out,they are relocating for work,to top it all off Saturday at the wedding i reconnected with my daughter who i havent seen in 15 + years,my next post i will try to get on track with all you sick puppies. I just wanted to say ,hey, hello,whats up


----------



## scottrod




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey SR! Great observation. There are a bunch of sick puppies on this thang.
> Glad I'm not a sicko.


you was the one that started this unorthodox thread. go figure.



fastwater said:


> ^^^^^^
> Is there some kind of different title for the ring leader???


I don't know what he should be called. maybe head doctor. because he sure misses with our heads, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

scottrod said:


> Ok so here's my 1st derail.my week has been fantastic, saturday my son got married,and today 6/25 my son and his new wife are leaving for makati,in the Philippines it will be there new residence from here on out,they are relocating for work,to top it all off Saturday at the wedding i reconnected with my daughter who i havent seen in 15 + years,my next post i will try to get on track with all you sick puppies. I just wanted to say ,hey, hello,whats up


Hey brother, welcome aboard! As you can prolly already tell, you have to be about a half a bubble off to fit in around here. We don't want anybody who's thin skinned. You have to be able to take it as well as dishing it out! 
Some of these cats around here don't have both oars in the water...but I won't mention any names.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> you was the one that started this unorthodox thread. go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what he should be called. maybe head doctor. because he sure misses with our heads, LOL.
> sherman


Shermie, Shermie, Shermie, do you remember the story of the wicked witch that poisoned the well water? The one where anybody who drank the water went CRAZY? 
Everybody drank from the well but the Head Nut (King) 
And how all the people had a meeting to talk about how crazy the King is?

MAYBE....one day I'll drink from the well.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey brother, welcome aboard! As you can prolly already tell, you have to be about a half a bubble off to fit in around here. We don't want anybody who's thin skinned. You have to be able to take it as well as dishing it out!
> Some of these cats around here don't have both oars in the water...but I won't mention any names.


any name you mention would fit the category of being a little strange. I don't think most of the guys even has both oars to put in the water, me included, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scottrod

All true,but someone once said
You don't paddle against the current you paddle with it and when you get good at it you throw away the oars


----------



## Snakecharmer

Some of us can't afford two oars....


----------



## fastwater

scottrod said:


> Ok so here's my 1st derail.my week has been fantastic, saturday my son got married,and today 6/25 my son and his new wife are leaving for makati,in the Philippines it will be there new residence from here on out,they are relocating for work,to top it all off Saturday at the wedding i reconnected with my daughter who i havent seen in 15 + years,my next post i will try to get on track with all you sick puppies. I just wanted to say ,hey, hello,whats up


Man...reconnecting with daughter...plus son getting married...you DID have a fantastic weekend. 
An extreme Congrats to you!!!
Wishing to your son and new daughter-n-law a very, very long, happy marriage ...and to you and your daughter, an even longer,closer relationship.


----------



## scottrod

Im always playing the air guitar with mine


----------



## scottrod

fastwater said:


> Man...reconnecting with daughter...plus son getting married...you DID have a fantastic weekend.
> An extreme Congrats to you!!!
> Wishing to your son and new daughter-n-law a very, very long, happy marriage ...and to you and your daughter, an even longer,closer relationship.


Thank you


----------



## G.lock

If I ever had any oars, I done lost them. Have got a old trolling motor with a few shorts, but it kinda gets me along, as long as I don't fight the current.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I concur not having any oars....


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Some of us can't afford two oars....


the rest of us wouldnt know what to do with 2, look what we do with 1 in the water, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

scottrod said:


> Im always playing the air guitar with mine


What's your favorite song?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> What's your favorite song?


there coming to take me away ha ha ho ho.


----------



## fastwater

Had to laugh at this one:

https://ftw.usatoday.com/2019/06/mystery-steelhead-caught-wedding-ring-attached-solved


----------



## Zanderis

MAKING DERAILING GREAT AGAIN!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Had to laugh at this one:
> 
> https://ftw.usatoday.com/2019/06/mystery-steelhead-caught-wedding-ring-attached-solved


its just a good thing someone caught the fish. does this mean the fisherman and the fish are engaged??
sherman


----------



## scottrod

Snakecharmer said:


> What's your favorite song?


----------



## scottrod

Its never a bad time for a little oar guitar


----------



## 1basshunter

Well guys,Tomorrow I am going to see the surgeon I have a torn rotator cup that is so painful I can’t stand it anymore


----------



## scottrod

Sorry to hear that sir
Lookin at about 6 months of rehad,to get the shoulder strength back to normal,or as good as it will get


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Well guys,Tomorrow I am going to see the surgeon I have a torn rotator cup that is so painful I can’t stand it anymore


Hmmm...sure hate to hear that BH. Thats a bummer for sure.
Are you sure you don't want ST and I to do the surgery here at the house? We can get lazy and his seeds in on the action as the anesthesiologist.


----------



## ress

I have a tendon on my right heal that has worn thin. Man by noon each day I can barely walk without major pain. Doc says a cortisone shot will fix me up for a few years. Welcome aboard scottrod! I chime in from time to time but mainly just follow along. These guys are the experts at jabbing and no one gets testy or they get a little more lol.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Soon as this new business lazy and ST are organizing kicks off, they can fix up up too ress^^^
A few of them good seeds and you won't even know you have legs.


----------



## ress

I remember those days, kinda!


----------



## scottrod

ress said:


> I have a tendon on my right heal that has worn thin. Man by noon each day I can barely walk without major pain. Doc says a cortisone shot will fix me up for a few years. Welcome aboard scottrod! I chime in from time to time but mainly just follow along. These guys are the experts at jabbing and no one gets testy or they get a little more lol.


----------



## scottrod

Thanks ress,yes i agree these fellows definitely have a gift at chewing the fat,whenever i need a laugh i try reading this whoke thread,very informative, and funny and sometimes very serious


----------



## scottrod

Sorry about the double post,
Rookie mistake


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> its just a good thing someone caught the fish. does this mean the fisherman and the fish are engaged??
> sherman


I’m gonna miss her.....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...sure hate to hear that BH. Thats a bummer for sure.
> Are you sure you don't want ST and I to do the surgery here at the house? We can get lazy and his seeds in on the action as the anesthesiologist.


As long as I can be first I am sure with your guys expertise I will be in great hands


----------



## sherman51

scottrod said:


> View attachment 312017


them guys would fit right in. they have one oar in the water.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

We went through some pages today..


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> As long as I can be first I am sure with your guys expertise I will be in great hands


You will surely be in great hands BH.
And here's the catch...you will also have the opportunity of purchasing the rights to the film taken of what has happened to you while being very heavily sedated to sell to Funniest Home Videos...or other interested, more heavily rated programs. 
What's not to like...???
Just think...not only will your shoulder be fixed but you will make $ and become an instant movie star in the process.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> As long as I can be first I am sure with your guys expertise I will be in great hands


I have very STEADY hands


----------



## Zanderis

I think I have some sort of malady. Sure could use some of those them darn "seeds". Sitting by the cement pond to keep cool.


----------



## scioto_alex

I tried to tell Rojo about positions but he schooled me. My thighs were not at the top of the bucket of chicken.

It wasn't all bad, though. Those flapping wings can help cool you off in weather like this.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Well guys,Tomorrow I am going to see the surgeon I have a torn rotator cup that is so painful I can’t stand it anymore


my shoulder was hurting bad, I could barely use my arm. I had a mri done and found out I have a torn ligament instead of the rotator and I would need surgery. my shoulder is doing much better since I got the news. now it just hurts if I move it.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Well guys,Tomorrow I am going to see the surgeon I have a torn rotator cup that is so painful I can’t stand it anymore


Been there, done that last October. You're in for a ride brother. You have to wear an arm immobilizer (sling) for 4 or 5 weeks afterwards. Including when you're TRYING to sleep.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You will surely be in great hands BH.
> And here's the catch...you will also have the opportunity of purchasing the rights to the film taken of what has happened to you while being very heavily sedated to sell to Funniest Home Videos...or other interested, more heavily rated programs.
> What's not to like...???
> Just think...not only will your shoulder be fixed but you will make $ and become an instant movie star in the process.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^Soon as this new business lazy and ST are organizing kicks off, they can fix up up too ress^^^
> A few of them good seeds and you won't even know you have legs.


This reminds me, Monsanto called me today. I told them to talk to my attorney.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


>


YEE-HAW...we gonna make BH a big star.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Lazy 8

Once this seed thing really grows some legs and takes off. I might have to buy a boat big enough for everybody on the Derailer thread. 
Might want some help naming her. Any thoughts on naming said vessel?


----------



## Burkcarp1

The Derailer Rejects


----------



## sherman51

the cracked pot.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Once this seed thing really grows some legs and takes off. I might have to buy a boat big enough for everybody on the Derailer thread.
> Might want some help naming her. Any thoughts on naming said vessel?


west va....I SEED EM!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> This reminds me, Monsanto called me today. I told them to talk to my attorney.


PASS THEM MY CONTACT INFO


----------



## Zanderis

THE OWL POOP DECK


----------



## Zanderis

THE OWL POOP DECK


----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 312103
> THE OWL POOP DECK


Stop the presses, mamaw hold your cards, we MIGHT just have a winner.
Any more tries? Snakey? Ressey? FOSR?
Anybody? Quickiewawa?


----------



## scottrod




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Stop the presses, mamaw hold your cards, we MIGHT just have a winner.
> Any more tries? Snakey? Ressey? FOSR?
> Anybody? Quickiewawa?


' BONG Voyage '


----------



## scioto_alex

I can drop off recycling at some bins by the township offices, but it's a long haul, and I don't drive. There is a recycling truck that drives by once in a while and I don't know where they go to, maybe to the school in the neighborhood.

This morning, for some reason the truck was stopped across the street from me. The driver was out, walking around talking on the phone and it didn't sound like an enjoyable call. I grabbed a bunch of flattened Budweiser and Pepsi 12-pack sleeves out of the garage and took them out, the driver waved me to go ahead and drop them in the bin that hangs on the front of the truck. Still on the phone.

Well, as long as he was hanging around, I quickly grabbed the rest of my recycling, which was in a trash can, in a liner. I took the bag out and by then he was back in the cab. I emptied the bag into the bin (kept the bag) and he was already starting to roll. This is why I do not step in front of vehicles. I was standing alongside.

I recycle our paper, plastic, glass and steel. That amounts to about half of our trash stream, except Linda's son Lin drinks A LOT of Budweiser in longnecks and he just throws them in the trash. One week's trash has something like 100 bottles, maybe more. All of that glass will sit in the landfill forever because glass will never decompose.

I recycle aluminum, too, but I don't give that away. A trash bag full of crushed cans is usually worth around $5, depending on the market at the time.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Once this seed thing really grows some legs and takes off. I might have to buy a boat big enough for everybody on the Derailer thread.
> Might want some help naming her. Any thoughts on naming said vessel?


Seed Buoys or Nauti Buoys


----------



## scioto_alex

"Nauti Buoys" sounds like the name of a band, aimed at a particular market segment.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Once this seed thing really grows some legs and takes off. I might have to buy a boat big enough for everybody on the Derailer thread.
> Might want some help naming her. Any thoughts on naming said vessel?


Reel Crazy


----------



## ress

OR ,, Reel Crazy n Lazy 2.......


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy Buoy


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Lazy Buoy


I kinda like this and Bong Voyage!
Depending on the size of said vessel, I had an epiphany today while repairing some fencing....Ship Happens. Eh?


----------



## Lazy 8

scottrod said:


> View attachment 312107


Whoopsie


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I can drop off recycling at some bins by the township offices, but it's a long haul, and I don't drive. There is a recycling truck that drives by once in a while and I don't know where they go to, maybe to the school in the neighborhood.
> 
> This morning, for some reason the truck was stopped across the street from me. The driver was out, walking around talking on the phone and it didn't sound like an enjoyable call. I grabbed a bunch of flattened Budweiser and Pepsi 12-pack sleeves out of the garage and took them out, the driver waved me to go ahead and drop them in the bin that hangs on the front of the truck. Still on the phone.
> 
> Well, as long as he was hanging around, I quickly grabbed the rest of my recycling, which was in a trash can, in a liner. I took the bag out and by then he was back in the cab. I emptied the bag into the bin (kept the bag) and he was already starting to roll. This is why I do not step in front of vehicles. I was standing alongside.
> 
> I recycle our paper, plastic, glass and steel. That amounts to about half of our trash stream, except Linda's son Lin drinks A LOT of Budweiser in longnecks and he just throws them in the trash. One week's trash has something like 100 bottles, maybe more. All of that glass will sit in the landfill forever because glass will never decompose.
> 
> I recycle aluminum, too, but I don't give that away. A trash bag full of crushed cans is usually worth around $5, depending on the market at the time.


FOSR - are you doing ok these days? Got enough to eat?


----------



## CoonDawg92

I'll try...."High Water"


----------



## Burkcarp1

Seed city


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^BOTH GREAT!^^^


----------



## scottrod

Sea Weed


----------



## fastwater

^^^Now that's a good one!


----------



## sherman51

little bit crazy or down n dirty
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

one more Sherm!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> one more Sherm!


You all are quite creative which is one reason this thread has stood the test of time. Let's keep this open until tomorrow morning and then everybody submit their top 2 regardless of who submitted it. 
Then we'll have a vote to narrow things down a tad. 
BTW....this just in....Little Kimmie called me the other day asking what he should do regarding his nuclear program. I referred him to call our companies' Ministry of Defence...the one....the only......  (MORE TO COME)


----------



## M R DUCKS

10-5 worth anything


----------



## M R DUCKS

yup, tardy


----------



## scioto_alex

Korea ... I wonder what the DMZ is like. It's usually called the 38th parallel but it doesn't exactly stick to that. Still, it's a random line drawn across hundreds of miles of mountain ranges and rivers, etc. And the whole thing is a no-mans land full of fortifications. Technically the Korean War is still on.

Back when the civil war was on in Lebanon, and Beirut was divided, there was a so-called "green line" through the city that was a no-mans land, and over time it really did become green because trees and shrubs grew with no one to cut them.


----------



## sherman51

lost boys!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> You all are quite creative which is one reason this thread has stood the test of time. Let's keep this open until tomorrow morning and then everybody submit their top 2 regardless of who submitted it.
> Then we'll have a vote to narrow things down a tad.
> BTW....this just in....Little Kimmie called me the other day asking what he should do regarding his nuclear program. I referred him to call our companies' Ministry of Defence...the one....the only......  (MORE TO COME)


You didn't get 10,000 but you hit the 10,500. Congrats!


----------



## Burkcarp1

One oar short


----------



## Saugeye Tom

REEL HARD
YANK-UM
I SEEDLESS


----------



## fastwater

How bout...EWE CRAZY


----------



## sherman51

fishing retards
just a little short


----------



## scottrod

HOOF ARTED


----------



## Burkcarp1

NUT BUSTERS


----------



## fastwater

DERAILING DINGY


----------



## Snakecharmer

Knot 2 Nite


----------



## scottrod

Smoke on the water


----------



## scioto_alex

scottrod said:


> HOOF ARTED


http://www.hoofheartedbrewing.com/


----------



## sherman51

seed demon


----------



## scottrod

Thanks now i want a beer,where is Marengo located?


----------



## scioto_alex

North of Columbus. I've never tried any of their beers, I don't see them in the stores here.


----------



## Burkcarp1

UNCA TIMBO


----------



## ress

Gooy Gold - Black Sheeba - Home Grown - Roach Clip - Hit It Big.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

Natural Lit


----------



## sherman51

lazy's bunch


----------



## CoonDawg92

I like Sea Weed and Smoke on the Water!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> You didn't get 10,000 but you hit the 10,500. Congrats!


Shear luck. That just comes from good clean living.  Thanks Snakey.
.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bong Voyage-------Fastwawa
Lazy Buoy------------Snakey


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Bong Voyage-------Fastwawa
> Lazy Buoy------------Snakey


Does this mean I won? 
Does it dad...huh...does it???


----------



## sherman51

isn't anybody but fw up this morning? im going to get my prostate reamed out this morning. will talk later.

I like
lazy retards
best.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I cut the back yard in the heat yesterday, still have to cut the front. It's smaller and shaded.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I cut the back yard in the heat yesterday, still have to cut the front. It's smaller and shaded.


I had to rebuild fencing. I hate digging up old concrete/wooden 4x4's AND cut the grass. (domestic ) 
I was sweating big time.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Does this mean I won?
> Does it dad...huh...does it???


Boooooooo my son. This reminds me of something my Dad would tell me all too often, Son, don't get the cart before the horse. 

Here it is so far...

Bong Voyage -- Fastwawa
Lazy Buoy ------- Snakey
Lazy Retards --- Unky Shermie
Any more favorites?


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> I was sweating big time.


For me, the stages of sweat:

First, I start getting sweat on my brow. Then it starts to drip onto my glasses (I'm usually looking down) so I have to ditch those. 

Then I can keep going and just let the sweat drip off my brow. Sometimes I have to wipe my eyes. That's a nuisance when I'm trying to accomplish something like mowing.

Then my hairy belly starts to sweat. The hair channels the sweat down to my crotch, and it looks exactly like I peed my pants.

Break time.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sheep pen?


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> isn't anybody but fw up this morning? im going to get my prostate reamed out this morning. will talk later.
> 
> I like
> lazy retards
> best.
> sherman


Best wishes for a fast and complete recovery! Prayers sent.


----------



## scioto_alex

I've decided to clean up my life.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Best wishes for a fast and complete recovery! Prayers sent.


everything went great. they took me back and put me to sleep about 9:20. got home about noon. I still have a cath in with a big bag hanging on my trousers. they said if its clear tomorrow we can remove it. but it may be in a couple of days. now i'm eating the pretzel shaped glazed rolls from out favorite donut shop and having my 1st cup of coffee. um boy.
sherman


----------



## ress

Wow It's freaking HOT out!! I hate that walk across the black top parking lot. Looks like a weekend indoors.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yes sir...gonna be a good weekend to get out and get those pores cleaned out for sure. Have my dew rags ready for any outdoor activities which will include getting grass cut and putting a coat of wax on the truck and boat.

Very glad everything turned out alright uncle Sherm.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ^^^Yes sir...gonna be a good weekend to get out and get those pores cleaned out for sure. Have my dew rags ready for any outdoor activities which will include getting grass cut and putting a coat of wax on the truck and boat.


You’re not supposed to be putting wax on your boat.. supposed to be using it on the water with such a nice weekend.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Boooooooo my son. This reminds me of something my Dad would tell me all too often, Son, don't get the cart before the horse.
> 
> Here it is so far...
> 
> Bong Voyage -- Fastwawa
> Lazy Buoy ------- Snakey
> Lazy Retards --- Unky Shermie
> Any more favorites?


Well poo!!!
And to think, Roho,lil puppy and I stayed up all night preparing the acceptance/appreciation speech which has been very difficult.
So far, we have come up with..." I would like to thank...".
FWIW, lil puppy really wasn't that much help cause he has been hard at work prepping for his possible new job as head of Quality Control in a new seed company he has applied to. I'm very proud of him as he has worked extremely hard every evening getting in practice sampling various seeds and rating them.
One issue he has learned he will have to deal with if he gets this job is his eating habits and gaining weight. Before starting testing these seeds, he weighed a very fit 140lbs, stayed on a very rigid diet and got plenty of exercise. With a shoulder height of 32"s, that was a great weight for him.
In a week, he has put on 7lbs, eats all the junk food in sight and wants to do nothing but lay around and sleep. I asked him if he wanted to go out and play ball the other day and this was the look he gave me....


----------



## ress

I'am a wuss when it's this hot. I dream of the day we retire and move to Northern Michigan!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> You’re not supposed to be putting wax on your boat.. supposed to be using it on the water with such a nice weekend.


I hear ya BC.
Kinda been waiting on water levels to subside.
May get her out Sunday for awhile. Have to make a few calls and see if the docks at Deercreek((State Park) are useable yet.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> I'am a wuss when it's this hot. I dream of the day we retire and move to Northern Michigan!


Easy there! We have winter 8 months out of 12 already...I don’t want more.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Something weird happened and we lost a days worth of posts.........Luckily the thread is still here. Outer Space got swallowed by the Aliens...Along with the Bigfoot thread.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Who stole our posts 10528 - 10537 ?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy, Sherm did the Martians get you?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ITS A CONSPIRACY. FAST WATA WARSHED THE HAND


----------



## KaGee

Snakecharmer said:


> Who stole our posts 10528 - 10537 ?


I have no clue. They were not deleted. they just disappeared.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> everything went great. they took me back and put me to sleep about 9:20. got home about noon. I still have a cath in with a big bag hanging on my trousers. they said if its clear tomorrow we can remove it. but it may be in a couple of days. now i'm eating the pretzel shaped glazed rolls from out favorite donut shop and having my 1st cup of coffee. um boy.
> sherman


Great news Shermie! Do you have a bigger bag for bedtime? 
Also, you were knocked out when they put the catheter *IN* . Get ready for your toes to curl when she comes out. I had a very attractive young nurse take mine out. But nothing can distract you enough!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^Yes sir...gonna be a good weekend to get out and get those pores cleaned out for sure. Have my dew rags ready for any outdoor activities which will include getting grass cut and putting a coat of wax on the truck and boat.
> 
> Very glad everything turned out alright uncle Sherm.


Did you buy the speed wax? Make her go fast-er-wawa...


----------



## sherman51

did they take our boat names? maybe they liked them to much, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ITS A CONSPIRACY. FAST WATA WARSHED THE HAND





KaGee said:


> I have no clue. They were not deleted. they just disappeared.


And check the post numbers out.
There 3 each of number 10538 and 10539. Two each of #10540,10541,10542,10543...and most likely, this will be the second #10544. Also there are some numbers out of sequence.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you buy the speed wax? Make her go fast-er-wawa...


No...I don't wear no speedo's.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> And check the post numbers out.
> There 3 each of number 10538 and 10539. Two each of #10540,10541,10542,10543...and most likely, this will be the second #10544. Also there are some numbers out of sequence.


Its going to be hard to tell who gets post 11,000


----------



## Snakecharmer

Snakecharmer said:


> Who stole our posts 10528 - 10537 ?


They're back..........The numbering scheme is a little screwedup...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Its going to be hard to tell who gets post 11,000


maybe they can set it up where everybody gets it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> maybe they can set it up where everybody gets it, LOL.
> sherman


Uncle Shermie, I'll have to check with our Board of Directors, but you might of just became head of our HR Dept.
Kagee might of become head of our EIT Dept.


----------



## ress

Some of the times when posted is out of order too. I think our thread might of been edited.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Some of the times when posted is out of order too. I think our thread might of been edited.


The Russians did it!


----------



## ress

Welp they've helped do other things so ......


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Shermie, I'll have to check with our Board of Directors, but you might of just became head of our HR Dept.
> Kagee might of become head of our EIT Dept.


that sounds great, I could sure use some extra money. my son brought another drug addict into our house while I was in tn and I got cleaned out again. so we know who did it but the police said there was nothing I could do because I had no proof. got all my new line counter reels I just bought and my new generator and a lot of other stuff. I give up. 

uncle kimmie is responsible for the site being messed up. he hit lazy with a electrical disruptor.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Yep one of Linda's sons brought a friend over. Seemed like a nice guy. My wallet vanished, and about two weeks later the guy working on the house next door found it in the back yard there, empty, and returned it. Our bank balance was -$313. Money was also missing from Linda's other son's room.


----------



## ress

sherman51 said:


> that sounds great, I could sure use some extra money. my son brought another drug addict into our house while I was in tn and I got cleaned out again. so we know who did it but the police said there was nothing I could do because I had no proof. got all my new line counter reels I just bought and my new generator and a lot of other stuff. I give up.
> 
> uncle kimmie is responsible for the site being messed up. he hit lazy with a electrical disruptor.
> sherman


I'am speechless Sherm,,and alex


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Welp they've helped do other things so ......


ress i know you're a staunch democrat no politics here....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> that sounds great, I could sure use some extra money. my son brought another drug addict into our house while I was in tn and I got cleaned out again. so we know who did it but the police said there was nothing I could do because I had no proof. got all my new line counter reels I just bought and my new generator and a lot of other stuff. I give up.
> 
> uncle kimmie is responsible for the site being messed up. he hit lazy with a electrical disruptor.
> sherman


Sherm...you need to move with no forwarding address.....he wont stop and you cannot help unless he is willing


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm...you need to move with no forwarding address.....he wont stop and you cannot help unless he is willing


i'm just about ready to do something like that. I cant stand much more. and the da** police isn't any help at all. whats a person supposed to do when the laws aren't for them but protect the thieves? I did have the serial number on the generator. the cop that came out would only file on the generator. so I just lost it all.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> *Uncle Shermie, I'll have to check with our Board of Directors, but you might of just became head of our HR Dept.*
> Kagee might of become head of our EIT Dept.


Whhoooaaaa Nillie...stop the train right in the middle of the railroad crossing!!!
I refuse to work with someone that wished I had a mouth full of mayflies. Especially if that person is gonna be head of HR. 
Plus,uncle Sherm is still mad cause his insurance company had to pay me for my boat/trailer he runned over some 35 yrs ago up in Manistee. Heck, the interest $ on the actual claim for all them years he hid out from payin me was enough fer me to retire on.
And he's still all salty about it!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm...you need to move with no forwarding address.....he wont stop and you cannot help unless he is willing


Yes sir!!!
There's an old sayin, " a dog only bites ya twice if'n ya keep him around to let him".


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Whhoooaaaa Nillie...stop the train right in the middle of the railroad crossing!!!
> I refuse to work with someone that wished I had a mouth full of mayflies. Especially if that person is gonna be head of HR.
> Plus,uncle Sherm is still mad cause his insurance company had to pay me for my boat/trailer he runned over some 35 yrs ago. Heck, the interest $ on the actual claim for all them years he hid out from payin me was enough fer me to retire on.
> And he's still all salty about it!


how in the world do you think I could still be mad at you when I am so pi**ed at myself that I could eat nails. my son goes to trial in aug. once its settled that he is free or goes to prison then I know what I have to do to stop some things from happening around here.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> how in the world do you think I could still be mad at you when I am so pi**ed at myself that I could eat nails. my son goes to trial in aug. once its settled that he is free or goes to prison then I know what I have to do to stop some things from happening around here.
> sherman


Well...now...didn't you post on that other thread that all them mayflies shoulda went in my mouth? And that it couldn't have happened to a nicer fellar?
And wasn't you upset when my attorney, the notorious Mr ST ESQ( the bestest attorney this side of our local White Castle) got your ins. lady to cut me that big ole ins check?
And didn't you get upset with me fer callin you out on them poopy drawers that shut down every public turlit from Valdosta Georgia to the Fla Keys?

All jokin aside...not gonna comment further about your family business. Been through some myself over the years and I know what eliminated a bunch of my drama after I got fed up. We are all different and reaching that 'fed up' point comes at different times for all of us.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Well...now...didn't you post on that other thread that all them mayflies shoulda went in my mouth? And that it couldn't have happened to a nicer fellar?
> And wasn't you upset when my attorney, the notorious Mr ST ESQ( the bestest attorney this side of our local White Castle) got your ins. lady to cut me that big ole ins check?
> And didn't you get upset with me fer callin you out on them poopy drawers that shut down every public turlit from Valdosta Georgia to the Fla Keys?
> 
> All jokin aside...not gonna comment further about your family business. Been through some myself over the years and I know what eliminated a bunch of my drama after I got fed up. We are all different and reaching that 'fed up' point comes at different times for all of us.


but its not just you. it like I told them in the human relations class in the corps. im not prejudice because I hate everybody the same. and besides you would look cute with you mouth all stretched out of shape with it full of bugs, LOL, ha, ha, ha, LOL, and still laughing. now smoke that in you pipe you nasty vengeful person, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Well then...since you hate everybody the same, you may be the perfect person for heading up the HR dept. at Lazy's new company.
Heck, I'll even feel like I'm back working at the city. Our last(they usually didn't stay very long) head of HR hated everyone so much she couldn't even stand to look at herself in the mirror.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Well then...since you hate everybody the same, you may be the perfect person for heading up the HR dept. at Lazy's new company.
> Heck, I'll even feel like I'm back working at the city. Our last(they usually didn't stay very long) head of HR hated everyone so much she couldn't even stand to look at herself in the mirror.


shoot I have to sneak up on mirrors to get my hair combed.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> but its not just you. it like I told them in the human relations class in the corps. im not prejudice because I hate everybody the same. and besides you would look cute with you mouth all stretched out of shape with it full of bugs, LOL, ha, ha, ha, LOL, and still laughing. now smoke that in you pipe you nasty vengeful person, LOL.
> sherman


Shermie you can't be calling people names.









Head of HR is still up for grabs.
Please tell us all why you think you'd be the bestest (word borrowed from Fastwawa) Head of HR.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie you can't be calling people names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head of HR is still up for grabs.
> Please tell us all why you think you'd be the bestest (word borrowed from Fastwawa) Head of HR.


if our pres can call women nasty why cant I?? oh I forgot he is touchless, LOL. I will make as good hr director as your going to find. and besides fw knew I was just joking.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> if our pres can call women nasty why cant I?? oh I forgot he is touchless, LOL. I will make as good hr director as your going to find. and besides fw knew I was just joking.
> sherman


You mean MAGA MAN? 
OK, one more chance but if'in you start calling people names I'll be forced to make a call to HR.


----------



## ress

Hmmm


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning you bunch of Deplorables. 
(Hmmm, Ressy, maybe I need to call HR on myself?)
Nah, I meant that in a complimentary way.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> You mean MAGA MAN?
> OK, one more chance but if'in you start calling people names I'll be forced to make a call to HR.


I NEED THE MONEY. you guys need to start a go fund me account to replace all my stolen gear. 68 yr old man loses almost all his large collection of fishing gear that he's acquired over many yrs. plus his generator, welder, and so much more. he lives on fixed disability income and can never replace it. his pole barn was broke into twice taking much of his belongings. then a known drug addict just cleaned him out again. took all the reels he had replaced plus a new generator he got to replace the 1st one stolen. the police said without proof there is nothing they can do.

you guys do this for me and i'll give up the hr job to someone else who needs the money.
sherman


----------



## scottrod

Ive no money to give,but i will gladly donate a pair of hip waders, a shimano bait caster,and a tackle box of miscellaneous odds and ends


----------



## sherman51

scottrod said:


> Ive no money to give,but i will gladly donate a pair of hip waders, a shimano bait caster,and a tackle box of miscellaneous odds and ends


yeah I have my junk section to, LOL. just kidding. its all in fun. if we stop being able to laugh at our selves we should be smug in our casket.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 312519


at least you remember those things, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scottrod

sherman51 said:


> yeah I have my junk section to, LOL. just kidding. its all in fun. if we stop being able to laugh at our selves we should be smug in our casket.
> sherman


----------



## scottrod

I feel your pain sir,i also have had very personal and sentimental things stolen by family members. But like you said they are only things, most can be replaced, some things cant,i lost my father nearly 30 yrs ago,and things very dear to me was stolen, things i can never replace, but those are the tines we live in,i dont like it any more than you do


----------



## Snakecharmer

Somebody stole the tailgate off my uncle's 1995 truck.


----------



## scioto_alex

Linda's son Lin has filled my garage with his handyman tools. He could lose a lot if the wrong people knew that stuff was there.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Linda's son Lin has filled my garage with his handyman tools. He could lose a lot if the wrong people knew that stuff was there.


you just told the whole world, LOL. better lock the door. oh I forgot locks don't stop thieves just keep good people honest.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, you need a doggie like ol Fastwawa's got.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, you need a doggie like ol Fastwawa's got.


do you think I could get KUJO to put in the barn?
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, you need a doggie like ol Fastwawa's got.


They would probably steal the dog........


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, you need a doggie like ol Fastwawa's got.


All he needs is ole roho..


----------



## scioto_alex

Actually the metal back door of the garage does show signs of a break-in.

When I first moved in, one of my neighbors said the previous owners turned my place into a party shack when the parents were gone. They probably locked themselves out of the house at some point.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> They would probably steal the dog........


LOL, for sure. the da** dog wanted more drugs he would probably help carry my stuff out, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> All he needs is ole roho..


Roho would end all that nonsense with a quickness. He might make a few people mad along the way ...but he would do it just the same.



sherman51 said:


> do you think I could get KUJO to put in the barn?
> sherman


I would send my lil puppy cause once on alert, he really likes to play with those up to no good. But that would mean I would have to come let you in/out your own house...and you live to far away for that:









Here's his lil cousin at 9mos and already 110lb. He's gonna be a monster and quit the watchdog:


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, of course even a little Mexican Chiuwawa that yaps at 2 am and alerts you to grab the 12 ga pump is worth his weight in carp. PLUS... they poop small. Less cleanup. Less on the food bill.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, of course even a little Mexican Chiuwawa that yaps at 2 am and alerts you to grab the 12 ga pump is worth his weight in carp. PLUS... they poop small. Less cleanup. Less on the food bill.


we have a little yapper that weighs only 6 lbs. but it always happens when were gone. this time i'm sure it was my son's drug addict friend and maybe even my son helping him. I put cameras in the barn but the power was turned off to the barn at the breaker box in the basement. my encore muzzleloader was missing where a window in our bedroom was pried open then a padlock was cut off the closet door. but we found it hid in the basement.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> we have a little yapper that weighs only 6 lbs. but it always happens when were gone. this time i'm sure it was my son's drug addict friend and maybe even my son helping him. I put cameras in the barn but the power was turned off to the barn at the breaker box in the basement. my encore muzzleloader was missing where a window in our bedroom was pried open then a padlock was cut off the closet door. but we found it hid in the basement.
> sherman


Trail cams.

Shermie maybe this guy could help you?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Roho would end all that nonsense with a quickness. He might make a few people mad along the way ...but he would do it just the same.
> 
> Those are some darn-good looking beasts!
> 
> I would send my lil puppy cause once on alert, he really likes to play with those up to no good. But that would mean I would have to come let you in/out your own house...and you live to far away for that:
> View attachment 312731
> 
> 
> Here's his lil cousin at 9mos and already 110lb. He's gonna be a monster and quit the watchdog:
> View attachment 312747


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Snakey, how ya feeling these days brother?


----------



## Lazy 8

Did we just lose some more posts?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Trail cams.
> 
> Shermie maybe this guy could help you?


That is really sweet!
Belgian Malinois's are incredible dogs.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Snakey, how ya feeling these days brother?


Thanks for asking. I'm feeling pretty good, trying to build up my wind. I walk a mile- 1 1/2 over the course of a day with about 1/2 being the longest without stopping. I've pretty much stopped coughing which felt like you were throwing a gut due to them opening up your chest. No bandages / dressings any more. Hope to walk 3/4 mile at once and 2 miles today.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Any plans for the 4th? My son in law invited us to go to his father's for food and fireworks. Will be good to get out of the house and see the grandbabies. Have a Happy Fourth everyone!!!


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Any plans for the 4th? My son in law invited us to go to his father's for food and fireworks. Will be good to get out of the house and see the grandbabies. Have a Happy Fourth everyone!!!


good to hear you are working out. I wasnt allowed to do anything for the 1st 30 days. then I started cardiac rehab where I started out on the treadmill for 10 minutes at 1.5 mph then 10 minutes on this other pedal and arm machine. I had went up to 15 minutes at 2.0 mph then 15 minutes on the other machine before I stopped going, which I regret now.

as for the fireworks on the 4th. my son lives next door. he bought 1000.00 in fireworks at wholesale through a friend in tn who sells them retail. so we will have a big cook out for family members who come for the fireworks show he puts on every yr. it started when he was a kid and I put on the show for my kids. looking forward to looking out our bedroom door (avoiding the mosquito bites, LOL) and watching all the bas a** fireworks.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks for asking. I'm feeling pretty good, trying to build up my wind. I walk a mile- 1 1/2 over the course of a day with about 1/2 being the longest without stopping. I've pretty much stopped coughing which felt like you were throwing a gut due to them opening up your chest. No bandages / dressings any more. Hope to walk 3/4 mile at once and 2 miles today.


Man that's great news! Keep up the exercise but don't push yourself too hard.


----------



## FOSR

Switching back to FOSR for this

I'm building a new version of the FOSR website, on a new host. I'm doing it in a plain-text editor (Notepad) because the host's website building tool STINKS.

I'm not done yet but I'm at a stopping point to consider where to go on; I have many fragments from older versions of the site, like a page of USGS stream gauge links.

https://www.asilbajo.com/fosr_web_2019/fosr_index.html


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> Switching back to FOSR for this
> 
> I'm building a new version of the FOSR website, on a new host. I'm doing it in a plain-text editor (Notepad) because the host's website building tool STINKS.
> 
> I'm not done yet but I'm at a stopping point to consider where to go on; I have many fragments from older versions of the site, like a page of USGS stream gauge links.
> 
> https://www.asilbajo.com/fosr_web_2019/fosr_index.html


Very nice FOSR. What's your end goal?


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm trying to build an online presence for the group, so people can look it up. I also want to provide some reference materials, like a page of USGS stream gauge links. I had one on an earlier FOSR site but since then I've learned of other gauges so I'll make a new version.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

watch out lazy it'll be full of worms, viruses etc


----------



## scioto_alex

Saugeye Tom said:


> watch out lazy it'll be full of worms, viruses etc


 It's full of stuff like this - don't know if anyone else here knows HTML

<table border="0"><tr><td><p><center><font face="arial" size="7" 
color="003300">Welcome to the Friends of the Scioto River</center></font></p></td><td><p><font face="arial" size="7" 
color="f5f5f5">--------</p></td><td>
<img src="480_september_river.jpg" alt="The Scioto at the Franklin/Delaware county line, September"></td></tr></table></p>
<hr color="003300" width="90%" size="2">


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> watch out lazy it'll be full of worms, viruses etc


its getting a little late for a summer get together but a late summer or early fall would be great.

tom can we count on you to head this one up??

count me in about any time.


----------



## sherman51

tom just pick a date and time. we can suggest meeting places and if we can make it. any changes if date needs to be addressed early.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## G.lock

The most successful lure catches fishermen not fish


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> The most successful lure catches fishermen not fish


The Banjo Lure.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> watch out lazy it'll be full of worms, viruses etc


Can we use those worms to catch sum feeshies? 
BTW, did you get that call I forwarded from the Dow Jones Industrial folks? They kept hounding me until I answered. Said something along the lines of being a paid contributor? They were talking BIG PAY and I just said to talk to my legal team. 
BTW, did we ever fill that Head of HR position?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 312937


how is the shoulder doing. my sister had her shoulder replaced about 2 months ago and seemed to be getting along ok back in early june.



G.lock said:


> The most successful lure catches fishermen not fish


I am a firm believer!
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

As for the HR position, I can offer a glimpse into a typical day for an HR rep. This is a spoof of The Walrus and the Carpenter. This is a true story. I was in the audience when Steve Case put on a CompuServe t-shirt.

The sun shone down on every page
of the Annual Report,
But through the reams, its brilliant beams
did everything distort.
For, truth be told, not much was sold,
and earnings were far short.

The Admin and the HR Rep
looked through the rolls one day,
they wept like anything to see
such quantities of pay.
"If we could only downsize this,"
they said, "we'd be OK."

"If seven hacks made seven stacks
of all their resumes,
Do you suppose," the Admin asked,
"They'd quit in seven days?"
"I doubt it," said the HR Rep,
"We'll try some different ways."

"Oh writers, come and meet with us!"
The Admin e-mailed then,
"We'll do a nice review or two,
so we will understand:
Just what it is we're paying for you,
as you feed from our hand."

The Eldest Writer read the post,
But nothing he did say.
The Eldest Writer went online
to post his resume.
This sort of thing, he'd seen before:
The dwindling, numbered Days.

But four young writers hurried up,
eager for doughnut treats.
Their laptops hummed, their coffee brimmed,
their ties were straight and neat.
They walked into the lion's den
and gladly took their seats.

Four other writers followed them,
anticipation keen,
And thick and fast they came at last,
the whole Tech Writing team.
They rummaged through the doughnut box
and squinted at the screen.

The Admin and the HR Rep
talked on, an hour or so;
they pointed to a dipping chart
of monies running low.
And all the little writers sat,
and listened in a row.

"The time has come," the Admin said,
"to talk of many things:
of billing hours while business sours,
of sheepskins and class rings,
of what we pay, and by the way,
of what return that brings."

"A sea of red," the Admin said,
"a shark-infested ocean,
is where you'll find our bottom line."
Then this, with no emotion:
"To improve earning, we are turning
to layoffs and demotions."

"But not of us!" the writers cried,
Yet, futile was their wail;
as each and every one of them
was kicked out on his tail.
Their cubes were cleared, the contents tagged
for liquidation sale.

"It seems a shame," the Admin said,
"to let them go like that;
in this job scene, they'll live as lean
as a starving alley cat."
The HR Rep said nothing but
"My bonus deal is fat."

"Oh writers," said the HR Rep,
"we've had a pleasant meet.
Shall we return to work?" he said,
to naught but empty seats.
The coffee cold, the doughnuts old,
the writers on the street.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> The Banjo Lure.


Flying lure


----------



## sherman51

I can promote your product and lite bite slide divers at the same time. but the job must pay more than my disability or no deal.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I can promote your product and lite bite slide divers at the same time. but the job must pay more than my disability or no deal.
> sherman


*NEXT*!

Sorry Charlie, nothing personal but business is business. You've GOT to learn how to wash the other hand.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> *NEXT*!
> 
> Sorry Charlie, nothing personal but business is business. You've GOT to learn how to wash the other hand.


hey i'll wash both your hands at the same time or one at a time if it pays enough. and I use nothing but dove.

and please don't call me Charlie. he is married to the wife's sister. and he is a full blown male sex organ.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


>


I see your up early. i'm late getting on here. i've got to bed about 1:00 and got up a couple of times then got up a few minutes past 5:00 just another normal night. but I try to get to bed around 10:00 or 11:00. have a great day.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I listen to NPR and without a doubt the high point of the whole year is the reading of the Declaration of Independence.

It must have taken a hell of a lot of nerve to poke a finger in the eye of the greatest empire on the planet.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> hey i'll wash both your hands at the same time or one at a time if it pays enough. and I use nothing but dove.
> 
> and please don't call me Charlie. he is married to the wife's sister. and he is a full blown male sex organ.
> sherman


Here's what I was referring to...


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


Words of Wisdom. Thanks FOSR Man!
MAGA!


----------



## scioto_alex

Not with you on the MAGA but I won't get into that.

OK, you know the debate about states' rights vs. federal control? It has taken many forms over many years. Now I'll put on my Editor's green eyeshade and let's take a word-by-word look at this:

-----
We, therefore, the Representatives of the United States of America, in General Congress, Assembled, appealing to the Supreme Judge of the world for the rectitude of our intentions, do, in the Name, and by Authority of the good People of these Colonies, solemnly publish and declare, That *these United Colonies are, and of Right ought to be Free and Independent States; *that they are Absolved from all Allegiance to the British Crown, and that all political connection between them and the State of Great Britain, is and ought to be totally dissolved; *and that as Free and Independent States, they have full Power to levy War, conclude Peace, contract Alliances, establish Commerce, and to do all other Acts and Things which Independent States may of right do.*

-----
Note it says "they" and not "we" - as I read that passage, every state is declared to be a nation of its own, and they are united only as former colonies of Britain. It doesn't speak of something like "these united colonies are a state."

It makes me think the Confederates had a case. There's nothing here saying those states must all stay together. Any of them individually would "have full Power to levy War, conclude Peace, contract Alliances, establish Commerce..." That's what the Confederates did.

People celebrate our independence, but it was a rocky start. You don't hear much about the War of 1812 but the British came back. They marched into Washington and torched the Presidential Mansion to a brick shell with black scorch marks above the windows. Remember Dolly Madison saving the portrait of George Washington? When it was rebuilt it was whitewashed to hide that arson (an actual whitewash job). Now we just call it the White House.

Then what did the Brits think of the Civil War? This would be ~90 years after our independence. There must have been some I-told-you-so, saying you little brat colonies wanted to govern yourselves and you couldn't pull it off.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> ...
> BTW, did we ever fill that Head of *HR* position?





sherman51 said:


> I can promote your product and lite bite slide divers at the same time. but the job must pay more than my disability or no deal.
> sherman


Lazy...Uncle Sherm at the Head of 'HR' position???
Are you serious ...he hasn't played baseball in years!!!
I don't think him batting cleanup would be a good idea...don't matter how good he washes hands.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Lazy...Uncle Sherm at the Head of 'HR' position???
> Are you serious ...he hasn't played baseball in years!!!
> I don't think him batting cleanup would be a good idea...don't matter how good he washes hands.[/QUOTE
> Agreed and understood.
> SHERMIE, please don't get your undies in a bunch, business is business.
> Alright, those who think they're worthy of being Head Of HR, please state your case.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Lazy...Uncle Sherm at the Head of 'HR' position???
> Are you serious ...he hasn't played baseball in years!!!
> I don't think him batting cleanup would be a good idea...don't matter how good he washes hands.


fw, you haven't seen me bunt. I never was good at home runs but I was a great team player. I would bunt and bring em home and either sacrifice an out or get on 1st base. my team mates has always come 1st. I would rather my partner catch fish or get his deer than for me to get them. when were walleye fishing on erie and a steelie hits I yell steelhead who wants it. I just love watching them fight it. it does my heart good to watch my dil fight one.

when are you going to take me or maybe my oldest son (the good son) and me out on erie in that nice new to you boat? if its not rigged I can bring rod holders if you have tracks. I can bring rods and reels after I replace 3 of the reels. I can bring spoons that I just got to replace the ones that were stolen. they somehow missed them this time. I can bring harnesses. 

we would like to fish a couple of days. my old motorhome was broken into and trashed and its totaled. so we will come up and stay in a motel. the only areas i've fished is Geneva and bula a couple of times.
sherman


----------



## ress

My wife is head of HR at a place that employs 136 women. Nuff said!


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> My wife is head of HR at a place that employs 136 women. Nuff said!


what do you do when they meet at your house?
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> My wife is head of HR at a place that employs 136 women. Nuff said!


Please don't take this the wrong way, no disrespect intended but...does she own her own boat and can she put up with a bunch of weird guys?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, no disrespect intended but...does she own her own boat and can she put up with a bunch of weird guys?


lol, you dirty old fisherman.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> fw, you haven't seen me bunt. I never was good at home runs but I was a great team player. I would bunt and bring em home and either sacrifice an out or get on 1st base. my team mates has always come 1st. I would rather my partner catch fish or get his deer than for me to get them. when were walleye fishing on erie and a steelie hits I yell steelhead who wants it. I just love watching them fight it. it does my heart good to watch my dil fight one.
> 
> when are you going to take me or maybe my oldest son (the good son) and me out on erie in that nice new to you boat? if its not rigged I can bring rod holders if you have tracks. I can bring rods and reels after I replace 3 of the reels. I can bring spoons that I just got to replace the ones that were stolen. they somehow missed them this time. I can bring harnesses.
> 
> we would like to fish a couple of days. my old motorhome was broken into and trashed and its totaled. so we will come up and stay in a motel. the only areas i've fished is Geneva and bula a couple of times.
> sherman


Haven't planned any trips to Erie lately.
Been selling blood and plasma tryin to get $ together for next year LSC trip. 
If'n Roho don't hurry up and get that HR position and my lil puppy don't get the head of quality control position to help out, I'll prolly end up anemic by given so much blood and will be to weak to go on my trip.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Haven't planned any trips to Erie lately.
> Been selling blood and plasma tryin to get $ together for next year LSC trip.
> If'n Roho don't hurry up and get that HR position and my lil puppy don't get the head of quality control position to help out, I'll prolly end up anemic by given so much blood and will be to weak to go on my trip.


why don't you just get your rich uncle tom spring for the LSC trip. at lease that would loosen up some funds for food.
sherman


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, no disrespect intended but...does she own her own boat and can she put up with a bunch of weird guys?


No boat but has been married to me for 33 yrs and I used to be a little weird according to her.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> why don't you just get your rich uncle tom spring for the LSC trip. at lease that would loosen up some funds for food.
> sherman


I would but he done gave me a brand new boat and paid for the whole LSC trip just last May. 
Heck...he was even forkin out 3-4 hundo a wack for dinners every night at fancy restaurants while we were there. And even saw him tip the waitress's another hundo every time we ate out.
As far as goin up to Erie goes, if'n I went, it would prolly be aboard his 32' Yellowfin he gave me a set of keys to:


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> My wife is head of HR at a place that employs 136 women. Nuff said!


I think you meant to say that she married me even though I’m weird


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> how is the shoulder doing. my sister had her shoulder replaced about 2 months ago and seemed to be getting along ok back in early june.
> I’m not doing all that great right now
> Going to get the mri done Tuesday then I’ll see the Surgeon on the 17th and then we will discuss most likely when I will be going in for the operationSurgeon on the 17th and then we will discuss most likely when I will be going in for the operation


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Haven't planned any trips to Erie lately.
> Been selling blood and plasma tryin to get $ together for next year LSC trip.
> If'n Roho don't hurry up and get that HR position and my lil puppy don't get the head of quality control position to help out, I'll prolly end up anemic by given so much blood and will be to weak to go on my trip.


Hired...if they can pass the background check. Pee in a cup and that sorta stuff


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hired...if they can pass the background check. Pee in a cup and that sorta stuff


Well...Roho will pass the pee test with flyin colors. When you do his background, you will notice there are about 4-6 years you will not be able to trace on him. He was out of the country in the mountains of the Province of Koga,Japan attending a clandestine, government sponsored ninja camp. Then, after training, he worked for the gubment in several 'off map' missions that are top secret and there's no record of.
FWIW...he's the only fighten cock to ever recieve this kind of training. 
Which no doubt will help him tremendously when interrogating potential new hirees as well as employees that have gone astray in the 'inner circle' of the company. He still has all of his interrogation equipment.

Lil puppy will pass the background check like Roho passed the pee test....no problemo.
Just know that since he has applied for the head of quality control, he has been steadily sampling various levels of seeds so he will be an expert on their quality. Therefore...pee test may be questionable. But know it's all for the bestest of the company.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> No boat but has been married to me for 33 yrs and I used to be a little weird according to her.


Used to be now your not???


----------



## ress

I just play straighter around her nowadays. Happy wife happy life! When ever I tell a tale of yesteryear I get the eye roll.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well...Roho will pass the pee test with flyin colors. When you do his background, you will notice there are about 4-6 years you will not be able to trace on him. He was out of the country in the mountains of the Province of Koga,Japan attending a clandestine, government sponsored ninja camp. Then, after training, he worked for the gubment in several 'off map' missions that are top secret and there's no record of.
> FWIW...he's the only fighten cock to ever recieve this kind of training.
> Which no doubt will help him tremendously when interrogating potential new hirees as well as employees that have gone astray in the 'inner circle' of the company. He still has all of his interrogation equipment.
> 
> Lil puppy will pass the background check like Roho passed the pee test....no problemo.
> Just know that since he has applied for the head of quality control, he has been steadily sampling various levels of seeds so he will be an expert on their quality. Therefore...pee test may be questionable. But know it's all for the bestest of the company.


I was just informed by our insurance company that we can no longer use the pee test. They want us to move up to hair analysis. While I don't see this as much of a problem with Rover, it might be a challenge for Roho. 
Just saying mind you. 
I can't make this stuff up.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I was just informed by our insurance company that we can no longer use the pee test. *They want us to move up to hair analysis*. While I don't see this as much of a problem with Rover, it might be a challenge for Roho.
> Just saying mind you.
> I can't make this stuff up.


I spoke to Roho about this, this morning.
Roho being extremely versed on HR policies, especially those concerning discrimination, has a call in to the notorious Mr ST Esq. about this insurance company only wanting to use hair analysis testing.
Seems to be a very discriminatory policy to say the least...and a practice I'm gonna bet that Mr ST Esq is gonna strongly suggest they stop practicing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I spoke to Roho about this, this morning.
> Roho being extremely versed on HR policies, especially those concerning discrimination, He has a call in to the notorious Mr ST Esq. about this insurance company only wanting to use hair analysis testing.
> Seems to be a very discriminatory policy to say the least...and a practice I'm gonna bet that Mr ST Esq is gonna strongly suggest they stop practicing.


i strongly suggest they stop practicing...


----------



## scioto_alex

Yes, drug screening by hair analysis has been around for a long time. Your hair keeps a record of what was in your bloodstream, and the longer the hair the longer the record. Some people shave themselves for that reason.

When I applied at Home Depot the test was a mouth swab like a huge Q-Tip. It had to stay in place for about five minutes, then it gave an immediate result. (passed)


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Well...Roho will pass the pee test with flyin colors. When you do his background, you will notice there are about 4-6 years you will not be able to trace on him. He was out of the country in the mountains of the Province of Koga,Japan attending a clandestine, government sponsored ninja camp. Then, after training, he worked for the gubment in several 'off map' missions that are top secret and there's no record of.
> FWIW...he's the only fighten cock to ever recieve this kind of training.
> Which no doubt will help him tremendously when interrogating potential new hirees as well as employees that have gone astray in the 'inner circle' of the company. He still has all of his interrogation equipment.
> 
> Lil puppy will pass the background check like Roho passed the pee test....no problemo.
> Just know that since he has applied for the head of quality control, he has been steadily sampling various levels of seeds so he will be an expert on their quality. Therefore...pee test may be questionable. But know it's all for the bestest of the company.


you could defiantly make a fortune writing books. because you have the most bs I have ever seen. but thats the reason your loved around here.

ATTENTION EVERYBODY!!!!!!
LISTEN TO THIS GUYS! you guys give basshunter a hard way to go sometimes. and maybe I shouldn't say anything but I think he should get a lot of praise for what he offered to do. im not sure what he had in mind and maybe I should have accepted his gracious offer. but he sent me a pm wanting my mailing address. he said he was sorry about all the stuff I had lost. he went on to say he wanted to send me something to help me out with it. the guys on ogf still amazes me. thank you so much for the offer bh. I thought you guys should know just how great the man is.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you could defiantly make a fortune writing books. because you have the most bs I have ever seen. but thats the reason your loved around here.
> 
> ATTENTION EVERYBODY!!!!!!
> LISTEN TO THIS GUYS! you guys give basshunter a hard way to go sometimes. and maybe I shouldn't say anything but I think he should get a lot of praise for what he offered to do. im not sure what he had in mind and maybe I should have accepted his gracious offer. but he sent me a pm wanting my mailing address. he said he was sorry about all the stuff I had lost. he went on to say he wanted to send me something to help me out with it. the guys on ogf still amazes me. thank you so much for the offer bh. I thought you guys should know just how great the man is.
> sherman


You’re welcome  and you still can accept it


----------



## ress

Took a 1hr 42 min drive down to dayton this afternoon.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

BH, whatever it was you offered uncle Sherm, apparently it was truly a gracious thing in uncle Sherms eyes.
Much Kudos to you for the kind gesture.

As a result of this kind gesture...there were many of us here on the derailer that have been meeting and discussing these chain of events.

Here is the conclusion we have come up with:
While your gesture was indeed very kind...and uncle Sherm may be cutting you some slack in the future...
please know that we, here on the derailer, in NO WAY intend on cutting you any more slack than we did before. 
Signed:
'the derailer derelicts'


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Took a 1hr 42 min drive down to dayton this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Hope you liked it


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> BH, whatever it was you offered uncle Sherm, apparently it was truly a gracious thing in uncle Sherms eyes.
> Much Kudos to you for the kind gesture.
> 
> As a result of this kind gesture...there were many of us here on the derailer that have been meeting and discussing these chain
> Here is the conclusion we have come up with:
> While your gesture was indeed very kind...and uncle Sherm may be cutting you some slack in the future...
> please know that we, here on the derailer, in NO WAY intend on cutting you any more slack than we did before.
> Signed:
> 'the derailer derelicts'


I would expect nothing less


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## scioto_alex

The last time I saw the Dayton museum, I would have been 12 years old or so.

I did go back to the base as part of a job, though. Imagine me with three government contractors in my ratty 89 Escort. We met with officials in the Defense Commissary Agency.

I'm on the west edge of Columbus so I'm not far from Wright-Pat. I often hear jetliners circling around for Port Columbus or Rickenbacker, and they have their own sound, but then I hear other jets that are definitely not civilian. Good luck trying to spot them, they're gone by the time you hear them.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> BH, whatever it was you offered uncle Sherm, apparently it was truly a gracious thing in uncle Sherms eyes.
> Much Kudos to you for the kind gesture.
> 
> As a result of this kind gesture...there were many of us here on the derailer that have been meeting and discussing these chain of events.
> 
> Here is the conclusion we have come up with:
> While your gesture was indeed very kind...and uncle Sherm may be cutting you some slack in the future...
> please know that we, here on the derailer, in NO WAY intend on cutting you any more slack than we did before.
> Signed:
> 'the derailer derelicts'


May I humbly second this?
And to Fastwawa...maybe we need to come up with feather analysis? I don't think it'd be a...fowl idea?
Or chicken lips?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter, post: 2695203, member: 27121"]You’re welcome  and you still can accept it[/QUOTE]

i'll only accept if its something that you wont need in the future. I did find out the guy I thought stole my stuff while I was in tn did in fact take it. he took my generator and I have the name of the person that he took it to. once I get his full name and address i'll see if the lazy cops will help me.



fastwater said:


> BH, whatever it was you offered uncle Sherm, apparently it was truly a gracious thing in uncle Sherms eyes.
> Much Kudos to you for the kind gesture.
> 
> As a result of this kind gesture...there were many of us here on the derailer that have been meeting and discussing these chain of events.
> 
> Here is the conclusion we have come up with:
> While your gesture was indeed very kind...and uncle Sherm may be cutting you some slack in the future...
> please know that we, here on the derailer, in NO WAY intend on cutting you any more slack than we did before.
> Signed:
> 'the derailer derelicts'


[QUOTE="fastwater, post: 2694825, member:

the compliment is over, have at him I will.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning you bunch of weirdo derailers.


----------



## ress

Freaking HOT out!! A/C set at 72 ! Looks like another do nothing day......


----------



## fastwater

^^^you'll never get this day back...

On today's agenda:
Finished rebuilding/mounting truck battery trays. Just painted trays. When dried, installing new batteries.
Cutting grass
Slinging a few experimental projectiles that were sent to me down range out of inlines.


----------



## scioto_alex

Already walked the mile round trip to Giant Eagle and back. I have vodka and Spam and taco shells. And cherries.

Now I'll go mess with the gardens, like tying up tomatoes, maybe 5 minutes at a time. Then come back inside and find the ice cubes.


----------



## ress

Youngest and his girlfriend here so we'll sit around and talk and drink a few later today. My three sisters and neice are coming tonight after the Tigers vs Boston baseball game. They'll stay til Monday. Wifey wants this place **** and span. I said they'll be 8 people here trashing it! lol


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Freaking HOT out!! A/C set at 72 !  Looks like another do nothing day......


i'm getting to good at that.



ress said:


> Youngest and his girlfriend here so we'll sit around and talk and drink a few later today. My three sisters and neice are coming tonight after the Tigers vs Boston baseball game. They'll stay til Monday. Wifey wants this place **** and span. I said they'll be 8 people here trashing it! lol


just be happy she don't want the outside cleaned up. I was outside the last couple of days getting the rv cleaned out for the insurance company. had to clean the thief's stuff out of my old garage that he put in there without my consent or knowledge. had to make room for all the stuff out of the rv. and the heat was miserable out there.
sherman


----------



## ress

Hope these weren't anyone's cousins. They were gooood!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^You will be taken off Roho's Christmas list if'n he sees this.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Shermie, were you in Thailand recently?
https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/thailand-british-man-232-pound-carp-fish


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^You will be taken off Roho's Christmas list if'n he sees this.


It kind of looks like it’s too late


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, were you in Thailand recently?
> https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/thailand-british-man-232-pound-carp-fish


no, but I was on Okinawa back in 75. 12 miles wide 68 miles long with nothing to do but shoot pool and listen to the oldies before they was the oldies, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## scioto_alex

Blundered into this, dang this woman's got chops


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Hope these weren't anyone's cousins. They were gooood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Hey those were Rohos girlfriends!! Uh oh...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

It's kind of fun getting old. Poke the young tigers and such.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nice boat lazy!! Has a poop deck and everything... check out the thread Alum creek boat ramp...St gets stuff done


----------



## scioto_alex

Have you ever been asleep, when you're awake? I'm in that state now. The Sandman has dues to pay. When I let my eyes relax, the lids close. I'm not surprised since I've been up and around since 04:00 this morning.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 313601


you and me both brother!
sherman


----------



## ress

That's me bout every day.......................Oh I just woke up again!


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> It's kind of fun getting old. Poke the young tigers and such.


...and have them pull your finger.......WHOOPS!


----------



## Lazy 8

May the fastest T-REX win. Wait for it....

https://abc3340.com/news/videos/watch-epic-t-rex-race


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Nice boat lazy!! Has a poop deck and everything... check out the thread Alum creek boat ramp...St gets stuff done


On my way brother.....


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> May the fastest T-REX win. Wait for it....
> 
> https://abc3340.com/news/videos/watch-epic-t-rex-race


I never got out of the starting gate. 

where is fw? he hasn't been around much with his great life stories.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 313751


This had to come from my brothers and sisters in WV.

Today is National Cow Day. Go hug a cow.
If you put your cow suit on and go to Chicky Filet, you get a free entree. 
I'm working on my 5th CF and getting full!


----------



## Snakecharmer

45 years ago today I finished my two years in the Army as a draftee. Where has the time gone?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> This had to come from my brothers and sisters in WV.
> 
> Today is National Cow Day. Go hug a cow.
> If you put your cow suit on and go to Chicky Filet, you get a free entree.
> I'm working on my 5th CF and getting full!


I rather milk a cow...


----------



## scioto_alex

A bit of family history: My mother briefly worked as a cowgirl tending Holstiens at a German monastery. Their udders would almost drag the ground, and guys would tease her, How you gonna milk her? With a dinner plate?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> 45 years ago today I finished my two years in the Army as a draftee. Where has the time gone?


yeah it doesn't seem like almost 47 yrs since I volunteered for the ream corps. oops my mistake were supposed to call it the marine corps, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> I rather milk a cow...


Speaking of.. how many of you ever milked a cow? Betcha most couldn’t even get any milk out of a teat....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Just spent an hour replacing my mailbox that got "bombed" Sunday night. Had to take the fiberglass "animal wrap" off the old and pop riveted onto the new box. Hopefully they kids got it out of their system. The ordnance was about an inch in diameter. Blew the back of the box completely off.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Speaking of.. how many of you ever milked a cow? Betcha most couldn’t even get any milk out of a teat....


nope no way we could afford a milk cow. so I never got the pleasure. but I do know how it is supposed to be done.
sherman


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> nope no way we could afford a milk cow. so I never got the pleasure. but I do know how it is supposed to be done.
> sherman


We didn't have cows but milked plenty of goats


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Speaking of.. how many of you ever milked a cow? Betcha most couldn’t even get any milk out of a teat....


I know how to go to the store and buy some does that count


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> nope no way we could afford a milk cow. so I never got the pleasure. but I do know how it is supposed to be done.
> sherman


Back in the day you couldn’t afford not to have one. If you had chickens and a cow you had it made.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> nope no way we could afford a milk cow. so I never got the pleasure. *but I do know how it is supposed to be done*.
> sherman


Please tell us you didn't have a bull either!!!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I know how to go to the store and buy some does that count


as long as you squeeze the milk out, LOL. I have been known to suck my own milk out of a few that looked like cows, LOL.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Please tell us you didn't have a bull either!!!


nope but we did raise a few hogs. but I wasnt big enough to help with butchering them. I do remember slopping the hogs. then we moved to the big city and I went to work at a canning factory just after turning 14. made 1.25 a hour which was more than the 4.00 per day farm work. getting those big checks made me feel rich even after giving my mom half.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> nope but we did raise a few hogs. but I wasnt big enough to help with butchering them. I do remember slopping the hogs. then we moved to the big city and I went to work at a canning factory just after turning 14. made 1.25 a hour which was more than the 4.00 per day farm work. getting those big checks made me feel rich even after giving my mom half.
> sherman


When I just got out of school I would work at a slaughtering house till dark then did my school work and then got up Early enough to deliver the morning paper...


----------



## scioto_alex

Well, I have suckled at a mare's teat. She filled the sky. The milk was richer than butter; it was thick on my lips for hours.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Okkk.


----------



## ress

Mm Mm Mm Lordy!


----------



## M R DUCKS

A Buddy of mine "milked" a cow...turned out to be a Bull....he had a buddy for life!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> as long as you squeeze the milk out, LOL. I have been known to suck my own milk out of a few that looked like cows, LOL.
> sherman


oh my god


----------



## CoonDawg92

WTH is going on here


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I ain't talking to a few people on here anymore


----------



## fastwater

Hey Sherm...are you off your meds again???

New deck tires for the zero turn coming up. Have plugged them so much they look like knobby's. Even have multiple plugs in the sidewalks. If I melted all the plugs down I could form new tires. 
Hate changin them lil buggers.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hey Sherm...are you off your meds again???
> 
> New deck tires for the zero turn coming up. Have plugged them so much they look like knobby's. Even have multiple plugs in the sidewalks. If I melted all the plugs down I could form new tires.
> Hate changin them lil buggers.


What happened to the OTHER thread


----------



## Lazy 8

Who are you people? 

Some of you you need to check in with Teats Anonymous.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> What happened to the OTHER thread


I took the advice of my attorney and got off that thread.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey all you teaters, what's fer breakfast?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey all you teaters, what's fer breakfast?


Thanks lazy...now I'm hungry.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Thanks lazy...now I'm hungry.


Me too


----------



## fastwater

Might have to make some bicuits and 'hybrid' gravy here shortly.
Don't wanna call it sausage,gravy and biscuits cause I don't want him or his g-ma comin back and callin me an idiot.
And after watchin his vid and him bein so particular on what gravy and biscuits are called, I wonder what the proper name of gravy,sausage and fried taters should be called...or even if'n I'm allowed to fix fried taters with my hybrid gravy? 
I'm really confused now!!!
Gonna use Bob Evans sausage and I won't dare add any flour after I add the milk.
Oh yea...make sure and break them biscuits up you evil devil.


----------



## scioto_alex

Well while the USA women are celebrating kicking a ball around, the Lithuanians have clinched the world championship in wife-carrying.






Edited to add, the top prize is the wife's weight in beer.


----------



## sherman51

CoonDawg92 said:


> WTH is going on here


this is the derailer thread. and its time for a derail.



fastwater said:


> Hey Sherm...are you off your meds again???
> 
> New deck tires for the zero turn coming up. Have plugged them so much they look like knobby's. Even have multiple plugs in the sidewalks. If I melted all the plugs down I could form new tires.
> Hate changin them lil buggers.


what meds? oh did I use the seeds and forget something, LOL.



Lazy 8 said:


> Hey all you teaters, what's fer breakfast?


I grew up eating gravy without sausage in it. just made with lard. so now that everybody makes sausage gravy I still don't like it with to much sausage. I think my dil uses about 5# of sausage in hers and I wouldnt hurt her feelings for anything. and I like my eggs fried over medium with the whites done and the yolk still runny, and some taters, and biscuits. yummy, yummy good for my tummy. wow i'm a poet and didnt even know it.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's an interesting little factoid, my Mom, God bless her soul, was a southern cook and she used water to make gravy, everytime. I don't care what the meat was. She would make what she called, hamburger steaks, and make some dang goog gravy to go along with it. Mashed potatoes also. And they were ALWAYS real mashed patato's. Four kids and Dad and she always made enough mashed potatoes to make potato cakes the next day. Yummy. 
If friends came over, Mom would reach around and put seconds on their plate without asking. You never got up from the table hungry. My BIL, who was a corporate exec. would drink 2 glasses of water before sitting down to ear at Mom's table. I miss her.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Well while the USA women are celebrating kicking a ball around, the Lithuanians have clinched the world championship in wife-carrying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add, the top prize is the wife's weight in beer.


Boy that is a tough call, your wife diets and you'll win less beer. If she doesn't, you can win more beer but you lessen you chances of winning.....I think I'll have a beer and think this through....


----------



## Lazy 8

Tom, this company called asking how many of these they need to build for us. 
BTW, rod holders are an extra.


----------



## G.lock

Hey fast, when you make gravy first add the flour to the hot skillet and brown it. If you add the flour later it is raw and doesn't taste right.


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> Hey fast, when you make gravy first add the flour to the hot skillet and brown it. If you add the flour later it is raw and doesn't taste right.


Thanks for that heads up G.lock! Will do.
We just can't let fellar in the vid know we did.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom, this company called asking how many of these they need to build for us.
> BTW, rod holders are an extra.


we need 3 asap fast wata knows about rod holders


----------



## scioto_alex

Toasting the flour, that's making a roux.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> we need 3 asap fast wata knows about rod holders


We can build him whatever he needs with adsoluteiy guaranteed shipment date
We have the best 'one man' guaranteed shipping person in the industry. If rod holders even act like they are going to be late, he makes one phone call and rod holders amazingly appear. Yes...he swings that big of a hammer!!!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's an interesting little factoid, my Mom, God bless her soul, was a southern cook and she used water to make gravy, everytime. I don't care what the meat was. She would make what she called, hamburger steaks, and make some dang goog gravy to go along with it. Mashed potatoes also. And they were ALWAYS real mashed patato's. Four kids and Dad and she always made enough mashed potatoes to make potato cakes the next day. Yummy.
> If friends came over, Mom would reach around and put seconds on their plate without asking. You never got up from the table hungry. My BIL, who was a corporate exec. would drink 2 glasses of water before sitting down to ear at Mom's table. I miss her.


mom made us potato cake and biscuit sandwich's to take for our lunch at school. I loved them any time. mom did use carnation cream and water for her gravy. and the best gravy is made with tenderloin grease. but bacon isn't bad. they didnt have instant potatoes back then so everybody used real potatoes. up until some yrs ago. my mom died the yr I got out of the corps back in 76.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 313969


me and the wife both had a good laugh about this one.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

^^^
Funny thing in WV they have a mandatory, yearly, state inspection. Along with a ton of other items, if there's any jagged metal/rust that could injure someone if they brushed up against it...it will not pass inspection. 
Of course they check the brakes, exhaust, and all lights. 
If you get pulled over for whatever reason and they find your inspection sticker has expired....ticket.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 314001


you are or are related to a red neck hillbilly, LOL. now thats funny.


----------



## Lazy 8

****Warning****
Video not suitable for small children or senior citizens.
(That eliminates 3/4 of the Derailor Gang)


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 314001


Heck...that tires just gettin broke in. Thinkin some of that super duty glue I invented that me an bubba used to use to glue the boats together that we made and sold would repair that tire for another 50,000miles. 
Sometimes I wish I'd never sold that glue patent to the company owned by that monkey.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> What happened to the OTHER thread


Pathetic is what happened. I notice when someone tries those kind of inconsiderate posts in this thread they are self policed. Funny how that works.


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> Pathetic is what happened. I notice when someone tries those kind of inconsiderate posts in this thread they are self policed. Funny how that works.


Your thread really got Hijacked. Then crashed and burned.


----------



## Lazy 8

Derailer time!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Everybody calm down!


----------



## ress

I'am just sitting back and chilling. Watching some of these threads self destruct. I've learned when I agree with something not to comment but just click the Like button.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Everybody calm down!


Tell that to Earnest T Bass he started it all


----------



## scioto_alex

I had one class at OSU and I swear, that professor made Don Knotts look like beefcake.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Pathetic is what happened. I notice when someone tries those kind of inconsiderate posts in this thread they are self policed. Funny how that works.


Bobk, you have my apologies for the off topic posts I made in your thread that may have helped to get it closed.
I let myself get sucked into the thread after it went off course.
Though I stand firmly by my comments, they weren't the right place to convey them...I'm sorry!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

Some of you boys may need this advice....


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I would but he done gave me a brand new boat and paid for the whole LSC trip just last May.
> Heck...he was even forkin out 3-4 hundo a wack for dinners every night at fancy restaurants while we were there. And even saw him tip the waitress's another hundo every time we ate out.
> As far as goin up to Erie goes, if'n I went, it would prolly be aboard his 32' Yellowfin he gave me a set of keys to:
> View attachment 313081


wow, I had missed this one. I didnt even know he had this boat. he just has way more money than he knows what to do with. but usually guys like that are really tight. my wife's sister married one of them. we were out drinking one night while I was waiting on my ss disability to go through. I didnt have any income at all at the time and he told me he had more money than he knew what to do with. at the time he was a supervisor for rolls Royce down in indy. 

another time we went down for a cook out. and we was setting at the table with him, his wife, and youngest son when he was talking about his job. then he said he had to lower his self down a notch or two to be able to be around guys like me. that felt like such a compliment, LOL. 



fastwater said:


> Bobk, you have my apologies for the off topic posts I made in your thread that may have helped to get it closed.
> I let myself get sucked into the thread after it went off course.
> Though I stand firmly by my comments, they weren't the right place to convey them...I'm sorry!


i'm not even sure which thread you guys are talking about. but I sometimes carry this threads humor over to other threads. if I had anything to do with it being shut down then I am truly sorry bobk.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Bobk, you have my apologies for the off topic posts I made in your thread that may have helped to get it closed.
> I let myself get sucked into the thread after it went off course.
> Though I stand firmly by my comments, they weren't the right place to convey them...I'm sorry!


Did you ever feel like you've been living under a rock? I missed something.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you ever feel like you've been living under a rock? I missed something.


He'd referring to the Woman's Soccer Thread that got hijacked and deleted.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> He'd referring to the Woman's Soccer Thread that got hijacked and deleted.


even though I had my feelings on her I didnt put them on his or anybody else's thread. so at least I wasnt a part of getting it shut down. having strong feelings is different than posting them on a public forum.

fw I didnt see your comment so this is not directed at you or anybody else. its just my views. because sometimes my feelings does get the best of me. case in point the 3 rod thread, enough said.
sherman.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 314081


Boy those old "wing vent windows' really worked in the 60's!


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm sure I'm not the only one here who likes to play around with PVC pipe. It's like some kind of toy whose pieces plug together.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> even though I had my feelings on her I didnt put them on his or anybody else's thread. so at least I wasnt a part of getting it shut down. having strong feelings is different than posting them on a public forum.
> 
> fw I didnt see your comment so this is not directed at you or anybody else. its just my views. because sometimes my feelings does get the best of me. case in point the 3 rod thread, enough said.
> sherman.


I held my tongue/ keyboard on that discussion too as BobK was just trying to congratulate the team on their victories and the hijackers got political.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I held my tongue/ keyboard on that discussion too as BobK was just trying to congratulate the team on their victories and the hijackers got political.


I'm just glad I missed it. I'd prolly have been a derailer. Duh.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> we need 3 asap fast wata knows about rod holders


I sprung for 4 ships. I figured we get an extra in case we get another member on the Board.
The ships will be built in Greece and carry a 5 year build time.
BTW, along with the rod holders, I sprung for optional 9.9 kickers for trolling. They said the engines couldn't throttle down enough to troll.
https://www.popsci.com/diesel-engine-powers-huge-shipping-containers/


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I sprung for 4 ships. I figured we get an extra in case we get another member on the Board.
> The ships will be built in Greece and carry a 5 year build time.
> BTW, along with the rod holders, I sprung for optional 9.9 kickers for trolling. They said the engines couldn't throttle down enough to troll.
> https://www.popsci.com/diesel-engine-powers-huge-shipping-containers/


WOW...I'm at a loss for words!!!
Your the bestest boss a fellar could ever ask for.
Mr ST Esq. is gonna be so excited when he finds out after he gets back from the World Walleye Cup tournament. I bet he'll sell his 30'er when he gets this new ship.
And don't you worry bout them rod holders. I'll be on that like a duck on a junebug.

As an old retired boat designer/builder, I'm gonna say you made a wise decision on the 9.9's for trollin.
But again, as a retired boat designer/builder that has built multiple designs of boats, for the life of me I can't figure out how in the world they will get the glue to stick buildin them in grease. Never built a boat in grease before.
They musta developed some kinda new fangled glue I don't know about.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I sprung for 4 ships. I figured we get an extra in case we get another member on the Board.
> The ships will be built in Greece and carry a 5 year build time.
> BTW, along with the rod holders, I sprung for optional 9.9 kickers for trolling. They said the engines couldn't throttle down enough to troll.
> https://www.popsci.com/diesel-engine-powers-huge-shipping-containers/


9.9 aint big enough for trolling.Probably be like 20 to 50 hp...


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> 9.9 aint big enough for trolling.Probably be like 20 to 50 hp...


20 to 50 my behind it would take half an hour before it started moving. it would take a merc 400 hp to move those boats along at 3 mph with spoons.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> 20 to 50 my behind it would take half an hour before it started moving. it would take a merc 400 hp to move those boats along at 3 mph with spoons.
> sherman


Maybe Ress can hook up a Hemi for a troller?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe Ress can hook up a Hemi for a troller?


We could always just use the big engines then throw a couple pairs of ole puddin heads drawers out for sea bags.
Them buggers will stop a 747 jet in mid flight.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> We could always just use the big engines then throw a couple pairs of ole puddin heads drawers out for sea bags.
> Then buggers would stop a 747 jet in mid flight.


Poor Puddin. That girl don't get no respect. 
Is she still over at FOSR's place? She's been there FOREVER.


----------



## Lazy 8

What time is it Boys and Girls?
That's right...IT'S DERAILER TIME!

Is this politically correct?


----------



## Burkcarp1

How about this one lazy?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> WOW...I'm at a loss for words!!!
> Your the bestest boss a fellar could ever ask for.
> Mr ST Esq. is gonna be so excited when he finds out after he gets back from the World Walleye Cup tournament. I bet he'll sell his 30'er when he gets this new ship.
> And don't you worry bout them rod holders. I'll be on that like a duck on a junebug.
> 
> As an old retired boat designer/builder, I'm gonna say you made a wise decision on the 9.9's for trollin.
> But again, as a retired boat designer/builder that has built multiple designs of boats, for the life of me I can't figure out how in the world they will get the glue to stick buildin them in grease. Never built a boat in grease before.
> They musta developed some kinda new fangled glue I don't know about.


Just sold my bost to a neighbor in the condo


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 314179
> How about this one lazy?


Where's the gutters and downspouts?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just sold my bost to a neighbor in the condo
> View attachment 314185
> View attachment 314187


Your next one will have 32 Poop Decks. 
Let er rip, tater chip.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> What time is it Boys and Girls?
> That's right...IT'S DERAILER TIME!
> 
> Is this politically correct?


Yup!!!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just sold my bost to a neighbor in the condo
> View attachment 314185
> View attachment 314187


Hmmm...lookin like you're gonna win that World Walleye Cup title yet.
Ifn you need me to bring you another boat...just say the word.
We've got that loaded 32' Grady prepped, done and just sittin there at the shop.
Don't worry bout the dealership while you're gone.
You just keep kickin butt on that tourney and bring that 350 g prize $home
Sold those two scarlet and gray Reatta's yesterday.
Closed the lease deal with that GM VP on that white Carver C52 Coupe.


----------



## scioto_alex

Puddin is doing just fine out here in Prairie Township. When she gets on all fours to dig the potatoes, she can pull a Buick.

She loves it out here, we have a Waffle House and two Speedways (true). I've learned to call ahead to the Taco Bell. The paper cores to the Charmin rolls make good charcoal starters.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe Ress can hook up a Hemi for a troller?


if your going to go dodge just go with the hell cat or demon engine the use fw idea of blummers for trolling bags.

where is everybody this morning?
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...lookin like you're gonna win that World Walleye Cup title yet.
> Ifn you need me to bring you another boat...just say the word.
> We've got that loaded 32' Grady prepped, done and just sittin there at the shop.
> Don't worry bout the dealership while you're gone.
> You just keep kickin butt on that tourney and bring that 350 g prize $home
> Sold those two scarlet and gray Reatta's yesterday.
> Closed the lease deal with that GM VP on that white Carver C52 Coupe.


Hmm, you might have to wear 2 hats with our Company. How does, Minister of Sales, sound?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> if your going to go dodge just go with the hell cat or demon engine the use fw idea of blummers for trolling bags.
> 
> where is everybody this morning?
> sherman


Good morning Shermie!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> What time is it Boys and Girls?
> That's right...IT'S DERAILER TIME!
> 
> Is this politically correct?


I had one of those snub nose .38s with shootin shells...Plus an Indian Scout rifle.


----------



## scioto_alex

OK here's a derail: We just got a Mexican restaurant named El Barco which means "The Boat." They have a lot of seafood on their menu. This is in the shopping center 1/2 mile walk from my house.

Rewind to the 1980s, there was no such thing as Mexican seafood in Columbus. There was Taco Bell, and there was Talita's, which was what they call "Brownsville" Tex-Mex. Not really Mexican. Maybe they had something with shrimp. 

I've always thought, Doesn't Mexico have seashores, and rivers, and lakes? Sure enough, they grill fish on the beach. Wouldn't you want to try some of that?

OK back to this restaurant, their menu has a lot of stuff I've never seen before, like stuffed lobster tail. There are items like shrimp or lobster or fish "Al Gusto" meaning as you like it - pepper, garlic, whatever. Much to explore.

Do you guys know ceviche? Raw seafood salad, "cooked" in citrus juice. These guys have ceviche appetizers for $30.

Crab enchiladas. Hawaiian pork tacos. "Ostiones Especiales" which is oysters on the half-shell with octopus and shrimp, onion tomato and cucumber.

Try to describe that into the speaker at a Taco Bell drive-through.

There are some family-sized seafood platters priced around $130. 

There are soups priced around $30 per serving, like "Caldo de Siete Mares" (Soup of the Seven Seas) man that must be a heck of a bowl for that price. They also have a lobster soup and a shrimp soup.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hmm, you might have to wear 2 hats with our Company. How does, Minister of Sales, sound?


WAHOO....a promotion already....sounds GREAT!!!
Livin the Amurican dream!!!

I feel like Danny in the Wolf of Wall Street:


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Which one of you were out shopping?


----------



## fastwater

^^^With the tennis shoes on...I have my suspicions!


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> ^^^With the tennis shoes on...I have my suspicions!


Guess?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Guess?


Nice try...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Which one of you were out shopping?
> 
> View attachment 314291


that could be me! the wife wears the pants in my family.

I cant believe the last post was at 9:16 pm last night. i've been up for awhile now. getting ready for my second cup of coffee. does everybody's brain shut down at 10:00 pm and not start working until late in the morning?
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm listening to the BBC interviewing a bunch of flat-earth people.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I'm listening to the BBC interviewing a bunch of flat-earth people.


its just good to have you posting. I thought I was all alone.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> that could be me! the wife wears the pants in my family.
> 
> I cant believe the last post was at 9:16 pm last night. i've been up for awhile now. getting ready for my second cup of coffee. does everybody's brain shut down at 10:00 pm and not start working until late in the morning?
> sherman


We’re all probably busy with fishing,outside campfires and vacations.. In other words enjoying the great outdoors


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> Which one of you were out shopping?
> 
> View attachment 314291


Hey Snake I didn’t know you take selfies....


----------



## scioto_alex

The radar looks like we might finally get some rain. It's dry enough here that lawns are starting to go into brown dormancy.

Yesterday Linda's sons were teasing me about my old mower, so as an I'll-Show-You fling I cut the yard before nightfall.

I need to get the safety cable for it. The original frayed and broke, and now I use a block of wood jammed between the linkage and the air cleaner. It's an old Troy-Built. Of all the suburban-type push mowers I've used, this one has the best ability to throw out clippings widely without clumping.

The handle is a 2-part assembly. It was held together by bolts with big thumbscrews, so the handle could collapse for moving or storage. Those screws stripped out and it was a constant hassle to keep them tight enough that the handle wouldn't flop around. I finally took it to a muffler shop and had them weld the two halves together, and now the handle is perfectly rigid and control of the mower is excellent.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey Snake I didn’t know you take selfies....


Not me, I can't grow a beard....


----------



## ress

scioto_alex said:


> The radar looks like we might finally get some rain. It's dry enough here that lawns are starting to go into brown dormancy.
> 
> Yesterday Linda's sons were teasing me about my old mower, so as an I'll-Show-You fling I cut the yard before nightfall.
> 
> I need to get the safety cable for it. The original frayed and broke, and now I use a block of wood jammed between the linkage and the air cleaner. It's an old Troy-Built. Of all the suburban-type push mowers I've used, this one has the best ability to throw out clippings widely without clumping.
> 
> The handle is a 2-part assembly. It was held together by bolts with big thumbscrews, so the handle could collapse for moving or storage. Those screws stripped out and it was a constant hassle to keep them tight enough that the handle wouldn't flop around. I finally took it to a muffler shop and had them weld the two halves together, and now the handle is perfectly rigid and control of the mower is excellent.


Get Er Done!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm not kidding, the garden soil is getting to be like dry dog food. I would love a heavy downpour and there have been some near here like on the other side of town, but not here.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I'm not kidding, the garden soil is getting to be like dry dog food. I would love a heavy downpour and there have been some near here like on the other side of town, but not here.


Careful what you wish for. Tropical Storm Barry will blow thru Ohio on late Tues into Wed. 
Good morning you Land Lubbers.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## Burkcarp1

Poop deck and all.


----------



## fastwater

Mr lazy...the bestest boss this side of Big Darby Creek didn't know it, but before he hit it big becomin one of them fellars on Forbes list of the most Rich and Famous, back when he didn't have a boat...nor a truck to pull it with, I started builden him his very own boat with all the amenities he desired. 
Again, He did not know about this until now!
See, before sellin them 'special' glue patent rights to that company owned by that monkey, I stashed a bit of that special glue back for somethin special. Well, that 'somethin special' ended up bein Mr Lazy's boat build. Was gonna present it to him at our next annual sheep square dance.
At any rate...here she is boy and girls(and girls wanting to be boys/boys wanting to be girls)complete with its own poop deck:


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 314459


Location and price!


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Location and price!


Just make an offer it’s really hard for me to put a price on them I’ll be missing them 
Oh well back to Fishing


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Just make an offer it’s really hard for me to put a price on them I’ll be missing them
> Oh well back to Fishing


Think of getting my wife some birthday presents...


----------



## 1basshunter

This is lazy’s house boat


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^you even got rover in the pic. Thanks BH! I'm still paying on that one. She'll be mine and Rovers in about 20 years.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mr lazy...the bestest boss this side of Big Darby Creek didn't know it, but before he hit it big becomin one of them fellars on Forbes list of the most Rich and Famous, back when he didn't have a boat...nor a truck to pull it with, I started builden him his very own boat with all the amenities he desired.
> Again, He did not know about this until now!
> See, before sellin them 'special' glue patent rights to that company owned by that monkey, I stashed a bit of that special glue back for somethin special. Well, that 'somethin special' ended up bein Mr Lazy's boat build. Was gonna present it to him at our next annual sheep square dance.
> At any rate...here she is boy and girls(and girls wanting to be boys/boys wanting to be girls)complete with its own poop deck:
> View attachment 314407


Oh man! SHANGRALA!!! I'll be pooping off the bow from now on! What did we decide to name her??????????
Pooprala? Seedville? Lazy's luxury sloop?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Think of getting my wife some birthday presents...


I'm Christmas shopping in July!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

What ain’t nobody got any BS to spread today??????????


----------



## Lazy 8

If this doesn't touch you then get the heck off this thread.
Fastwawa, EZ , grab a Kleenix.


----------



## sherman51

I still cant believe all you guys quit posting before the sun goes down just like the switch was turned off and not turned back on until late morning.

who is going to get 11000?
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I still cant believe all you guys quit posting before the sun goes down just like the switch was turned off and not turned back on until late morning.
> 
> who is going to get 11000?
> sherman


Sorry uncle Sherm. After watching that vid that lazy posted, I couldn't see to type.


----------



## scioto_alex

Come on, rain.

I wish I could see a map of rainfall totals for the region. It seems like there's always rain in Wisconsin and Michigan, including today
.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR - good things come to those who wait. Don't look now but, here comes Barry.
Fastwawa - I knew you'd appreciate that video. The bond we have with these critters is just over the top. I like the one's where they take the critter on a wonderful last journey. Kinda, go out in style. Sad but heartwarming at the same time.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Hey Lazy. Do you rent out that houseboat? I need a vacation..


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, but Miss Puddin is the cabin cleaner gal and you haveta feed her. 
She LOVES carp. Ask Uncle Shermie. I guess he said she eats em raw, tail an all.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, but Miss Puddin is the cabin cleaner gal and you haveta feed her.
> She LOVES carp. Ask Uncle Shermie. I guess he said she eats em raw, tail an all.


Ahaaa...I knew it!!!
She's been hid out(if that's possible) all this time by one of you derailer misfits and I figured she would surface sooner or later.
And I should have known uncle Sherm had somethin to do with it. He's been sellin her them carp by the truck loads fer her to eat. That's where he's gettin all his $ to buy all them big fancy boats he's been sellin on the OGF marketplace.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Ahaaa...I knew it!!!
> She's been hid out(if that's possible) all this time by one of you derailer misfits and I figured she would surface sooner or later.
> And I should have known uncle Sherm had somethin to do with it. He's been sellin her them carp by the truck loads fer her to eat. That's where he's gettin all his $ to buy all them big fancy boats he's been sellin on the OGF marketplace.


Please, always remember, I can't make this stuff up. 
Alright Shermie, I know you're an Early Bird. What do you have to say on your behalf and don't purger yourself. 
You do have the right to remain silent.
But not the ability.


----------



## Burkcarp1

He might be busy catching carp....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Please, always remember, I can't make this stuff up.
> Alright Shermie, I know you're an Early Bird. What do you have to say on your behalf and don't purger yourself.
> You do have the right to remain silent.
> But not the ability.





Burkcarp1 said:


> He might be busy catching carp....


Hmmm...seems the normally early bird 'chirper' is awfully quite when he gets his hand caught in the cookie jar.
Prolly out wheelin and dealin on more big fancy boats to buy with all that $ he's collected from puddin head.


----------



## scioto_alex

Ah to get a Walk signal to cross Broad Street, and some a-hole in a dark blue Toyota truck tries to run over my toes doing a right turn on red. 

Sometimes I flip the finger in a really big gesture, for all to see. If he had been within arm's reach I would have punched his passenger window.


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa, get on the horn and have ST get an APB issued for said Uncle Shermie. 
Where is that boy?


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Ah to get a Walk signal to cross Broad Street, and some a-hole in a dark blue Toyota truck tries to run over my toes doing a right turn on red.
> 
> Sometimes I flip the finger in a really big gesture, for all to see. If he had been within arm's reach I would have punched his passenger window.


Get 'em FOSR.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, get on the horn and have ST get an APB issued for said Uncle Shermie.
> Where is that boy?


He posted a 'like' on post 10817 this morning at 7:37.

Will give ST a jingle. But I know ST's been busy on the after tournament World Walleye Tournament filmings and autograph signings for all the outdoor TV shows. They always like to get well known celebs like ST and film them and set up autograph signings after a major tourney cause it helps promote the sport and the products the big celebs fish their tournaments with.
Heck...last I talked to ST, they wanted to film what kind of fishin line, hooks,rods,reels,baits...etc he was using. Even wanted to know what brand of underwear he was wearin and film him fishin in them. But that all ended when he dropped his drawers and showed them that he didn't wear any.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I have a APB out for Mr Sherman....the last we saw he was milking geese for lower unit lube


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> He posted a 'like' on post 10817 this morning at 7:37.
> 
> Will give ST a jingle. But I know ST's been busy on the after tournament World Walleye Tournament filmings and autograph signings for all the outdoor TV shows. They always like to get well known celebs like ST and film them and set up autograph signings after a major tourney cause it helps promote the sport and the products the big celebs fish their tournaments with.
> Heck...last I talked to ST, they wanted to film what kind of fishin line, hooks,rods,reels,baits...etc he was using. Even wanted to know what brand of underwear he was wearin and film him fishin in them. But that all ended when he dropped his drawers and showed them that he didn't wear any.


We need dawn blue....one hand washes the other


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have a APB out for Mr Sherman....the last we saw he was milking geese for lower unit lube


You don't s'pose he ran into one of them geese with extra long eyelash's and runned off with it do ya???


----------



## 1basshunter

If uncle Sherman, if he would go after Asian carp there would not be one left in United States a problem solved a hero made.But no he goes after, the Common carp


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You don't s'pose he ran into one of them geese with extra long eyelash's and runned off with it do ya???


Shermie prolly goosed one of them geese and we all know that, one goose goose's the other.


----------



## scioto_alex

I went back to the Home Depot to get some small stuff, and the cashier teased me for _not_ having my wagon.

I was running bobtail.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> If uncle Sherman, if he would go after Asian carp there would not be one left in United States a problem solved a hero made.But no he goes after, the Common carp


...and apparently is now really extra ordinarily fond of geese as well!


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ...and apparently is now really extra ordinarily fond of geese as well!


If he was able to see well enough he would be A hero at that as well


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> If he was able to see well enough he would be A hero at that as well


Let me get this straight...are you sayin that uncle Sherm goosed a goose, fell in love, runned off with it and his eye sight is so bad he doesn't even know his new true love is a goose???


----------



## Lazy 8

Did Shermie just, "like" a bunch of posts in his sleep?
Was he sleep liking?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, get on the horn and have ST get an APB issued for said Uncle Shermie.
> Where is that boy?


ok guys you wouldnt believe my day. I went to look at a used motorhome to replace the one that got vandalized to the point the insurance company totaled it. I was going to check it out on my way to tn. I was about half lost trying to find it. I stopped at a blinking red light when the car on my right stopped. so instead of making sure I assumed it was a 4 way stop. I took off and the stopped car was in the turn lane. (still don't know why he stopped) a small truck came from behind the stopped car and t boned me. I didnt even see him coming as the stopped car was blocking my view. my car did a 180 spin because he caught me above the rear tire. he had one of those heavy duty bumpers. it totaled my little 03 Taurus but mostly got his bumper and bent his hood some.

I offered to pay the damage to his truck but he declined. then he told me he didnt have insurance. so we agreed to forego calling the cops and just go our separate ways. but I needed a wrecker on mine and his truck wouldnt start. then we heard them coming. a fire truck and a cop. it turns out there was a cop living on the corner where we wrecked. but I only had plpd insurance on my car so its just gone. the cop that showed up was a notch up. I was trying to call my own wrecker to save money over a police tow. so he called them for me. he let the other guy get pushed off and drive home without insurance. he also told him he should write him a 200.00 ticket for no insurance. but he let him slide on that.

I had the car towed back to muncie so I could unload everything then sell it for scrap. got home and talked to the wife then headed back to look at the rv. then headed to tn and got here at 7:00 pm muncie time.

now im going to bed and let st know he can call off the big search.



Saugeye Tom said:


> I have a APB out for Mr Sherman....the last we saw he was milking geese for lower unit lube


everybody knows that owl poo make them gears smoother than melted butter.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Did Shermie just, "like" a bunch of posts in his sleep?
> Was he sleep liking?


Prolly got to many feathers in his eyes to see his keyboard.


----------



## sherman51

here it is going on 4:00 am and was just brought out of a deep sleep being tickled by goose down. cant figure where it came from. my pillows is memory foam not feather pillows.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Sherman you consistently have the worst luck of anyone on this board. You are actually living out the Rodney Dangerfield line, "I tell ya, I'm OK now but last week I was in rough shape."


----------



## 1basshunter

Glad to hear that you’re ok Sherman, if there Anything I can do to help just let me know....
Except for me driving you around you are very unlucky with vehicles


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Sherman you consistently have the worst luck of anyone on this board. You are actually living out the Rodney Dangerfield line, "I tell ya, I'm OK now but last week I was in rough shape."


just another day for me. but then i've been very well blessed over the yrs.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie - I too am glad you're ok. It truly could of been worse w/bodily injury on your's and his part. Yes, God was looking out for you.
I think if there was a book of famous sayings, your picture would be associated with the one that goes....If'in it weren't fer bad luck, I/you wouldn't have any luck at all. 
But like I said, at least you have your health and can still get out there to catch some carp for Miss Puddin and get goosed every once and awhile.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie - I too am glad you're ok. It truly could of been worse w/bodily injury on your's and his part. Yes, God was looking out for you.
> I think if there was a book of famous sayings, your picture would be associated with the one that goes....If'in it weren't fer bad luck, I/you wouldn't have any luck at all.
> But like I said, at least you have your health and can still get out there to catch some carp for Miss Puddin and get goosed every once and awhile.


I think we all owe Sherm a lot for taking all the bad luck and leaving a little less for us. Thanks Sherm


----------



## fastwater

Uncle Sherm...as with everyone else, so thankful there were no injuries.
Had you got out of Indiana before your accident?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...as with everyone else, so thankful there were no injuries.
> Had you got out of Indiana before your accident?


nope, I was only about 25 miles from home. I don't mind losing the car so bad. what really peeves me off is the 280.00 I spent the day before having the right front axle, inner tie rod, and front brake pads replaced. its just such a waste of money.

both drivers made it without a scratch. junk can be replaced.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> nope, I was only about 25 miles from home. I don't mind losing the car so bad. what really peeves me off is the 280.00 I spent the day before having the right front axle, inner tie rod, and front brake pads replaced. its just such a waste of money.
> 
> both drivers made it without a scratch. junk can be replaced.
> sherman


Hmmm...somethin fishy about your whole story. Where is Paul Harvey when we need him?
Here's a pic of an Indiana wreck that shut down the freeway the other day not far from your house:









Had to clean up the goose feathers before they could open the freeway.


----------



## ress

Gee Sherm these guys were on a roll while you were out there banging up cars. Sure glad you and the other guy are ok. And that cop knowing how to handle the accident, priceless!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...somethin fishy about your whole story. Where is Paul Harvey when we need him?
> Here's a pic of an Indiana wreck that shut down the freeway the other day not far from your house:
> View attachment 314863
> 
> 
> Had to clean up the goose feathers before they could open the freeway.


nope, that one wasnt me. I was on a side street and only blocked traffic in one lane for about 30 minutes. there must be a goose or duck molester still out there. the feathers is a dead give away.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> nope, that one wasnt me. I was on a side street and only blocked traffic in one lane for about 30 minutes. there must be a goose or duck molester still out there. the feathers is a dead give away.
> sherman


Still, you're story just doesn't quack up!
The world renowned investigator, Mr ST ESQ that was put on the case of finding your whereabouts collected some security photos and witness statements of those that had seen you on the day you claim this accident took place. There is proof that you checked into a motel room and here is a security photo of what was leaving your room during the morning hours that you were so silent here and we were searching for you:









FWIW...this whole thing is sounding more by the minute like the unsolved soiled drawer catastrophe you were involved in years ago in Fla. that shut down all the public turlits from Georgia to the Fla. Keys.
Please explain...


----------



## ress

LOL .


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Still, you're story just doesn't quack up!
> The world renowned investigator, Mr ST ESQ that was put on the case of finding your whereabouts collected some security photos and witness statements of those that had seen you on the day you claim this accident took place. There is proof that you checked into a motel room and here is a security photo of what was leaving your room during the morning hours that you were so silent here and we were searching for you:
> View attachment 314869
> 
> 
> FWIW...this whole thing is sounding more by the minute like the unsolved soiled drawer catastrophe you were involved in years ago in Fla. that shut down all the public turlits from Georgia to the Fla. Keys.
> Please explain...


I have compiled all the information...sherm will contact me with the proper amount of moola to make sure this info don't get released....THE GEESE ARE MOLTING...!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have compiled all the information...sherm will contact me with the proper amount of moola to make sure this info don't get released....THE GEESE ARE MOLTING...!!!


Shermie, did you hear that? The geese no fly away. They're basically, sitting ducks.


----------



## fastwater

Being the expert investigator that ST is, he also found out that uncle Sherm has an alias. Uncle Sherm often goes by Dominic as shown in the vid below.
ST uncovered this vid of uncle Sherm on his search. As ST posted earlier, there are other very discriminating videos that where recovered also. But they are not suitable for public viewing. I will say, after viewing those vids, I've never seen a goose flap its wings like this one did.

Please watch vid until the end for a rather surprising discovery:


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Being the expert investigator that ST is, he also found out that uncle Sherm has an alias. Uncle Sherm often goes by Dominic as shown in the vid below.
> ST uncovered this vid of uncle Sherm on his search. As ST posted earlier, there are other very discriminating videos that where recovered also. But they are not suitable for public viewing. I will say, after viewing those vids, I've never seen a goose flap its wings like this one did.
> 
> Please watch vid until the end for a rather surprising discovery:


I just refuse to be a part of liking this.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> The radar looks like we might finally get some rain. It's dry enough here that lawns are starting to go into brown dormancy.
> 
> Yesterday Linda's sons were teasing me about my old mower, so as an I'll-Show-You fling I cut the yard before nightfall.
> 
> I need to get the safety cable for it. The original frayed and broke, and now I use a block of wood jammed between the linkage and the air cleaner. It's an old Troy-Built. Of all the suburban-type push mowers I've used, this one has the best ability to throw out clippings widely without clumping.
> 
> The handle is a 2-part assembly. It was held together by bolts with big thumbscrews, so the handle could collapse for moving or storage. Those screws stripped out and it was a constant hassle to keep them tight enough that the handle wouldn't flop around. I finally took it to a muffler shop and had them weld the two halves together, and now the handle is perfectly rigid and control of the mower is excellent.


Mowing the lawn....


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Being the expert investigator that ST is, he also found out that uncle Sherm has an alias. Uncle Sherm often goes by Dominic as shown in the vid below.
> ST uncovered this vid of uncle Sherm on his search. As ST posted earlier, there are other very discriminating videos that where recovered also. But they are not suitable for public viewing. I will say, after viewing those vids, I've never seen a goose flap its wings like this one did.
> 
> Please watch vid until the end for a rather surprising discovery:


I don't even want to know how you found that........


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Mowing the lawn....


Did anyone besides me notice she was holding a hairless kitty at the end?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I just refuse to be a part of liking this.
> sherman


C'mon Shermie, it's a new Millennium. Just go with it. Be proud.
Fastwawa, I've seen that type of bond on stories before. Once I saw somebody trying to leave their residence and the goose was flying along side the car.
Also, years ago the people across the street took in a stray kitty and named it Ms. Kitty. A few years down the road they took it to the Vet and as the vet was examining it she all of a sudden stated, I feel a pickle! 
They brought Mr. Kitty home that day.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Did anyone besides me notice she was holding a hairless kitty at the end?


I missed that. You are quite observant. Too funny...


----------



## fastwater

I missed it as well!


----------



## Lazy 8

I call those type things a subliminal message.


----------



## sherman51

im sorry but I now hate cats. we let my youngest son keep 2. 1 used the litter box great. but for the other it had to be very clean. then it got to where it didnt matter if it had just been filled with new litter she still wouldnt use it. it crapped and urinated throughout the house. her favorite spot was behind the tv on all the cords and cable. by the time we got rid of it the wife and I both hated them.
sherman


----------



## ress

Dang Sherm what goes on over there in Indiana?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I call those type things a subliminal message.


I call it a bald ____.


----------



## ress

Oh, Never thought of that!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I call it a bald ____.


Somebody gave that "cat" (don't type it!) a Brazilian @@@ job.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Somebody gave that "cat" (don't type it!) a Brazilian @@@ job.


Earlier in the commercial the cat has hair....


----------



## Lazy 8

Ok, derailing time. Have you ever logged onto OGF for the first time of the day and see something like 25 likes? The first thing that goes thru my mind is like, oh crap, what the Sam Heck did I say last night?


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> Ok, derailing time. Have you ever logged onto OGF for the first time of the day and see something like 25 likes? The first thing that goes thru my mind is like, oh crap, what the Sam Heck did I say last night?


Purely to derail.

Its dog days....catfish time!


----------



## Zanderis

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 314993
> 
> Purely to derail.
> 
> Its dog days....catfish time!


Hey Vern!


----------



## scioto_alex

I suspect that I am having a more mellow morning than some of you. I'll put in some garden time before the sun gets hot

One of Linda's sons has a job building stone block patios and such, and he's out there busting butt in this heat. When he comes home wanting a shower, I don't block his way.


----------



## sherman51

WOW, I slept in this morning. I didnt even wake up until 7:15. talk about a derail. unless you want to count the time I was up just after 4:00. but that was just to early to stay up.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Good for you on the sleep in uncle Sherm!
You had to be exhausted after all this past weeks activities.
You send ST that hush $ yet???
Get yourself all the rest you can this weekend. Monday mornin will be here before for ya know it bringin many more exciting adventure's.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


> Hey Vern!
> View attachment 314995


Could you imagine Vern and Ernest T. sitting down over a cup of coffee?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Good for you on the sleep in uncle Sherm!
> You had to be exhausted after all this past weeks activities.
> You send ST that hush $ yet???
> Get yourself all the rest you can this weekend. Monday mornin will be here before for ya know it bringin many more exciting adventure's.


Is Shermie going to have to dig up another Mason jar in his backyard$


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Is Shermie going to have to dig up another Mason jar in his backyard$


Ole boy may hafta take all them $'s he's been collectin off of puddin for them carp he's been feedin her and buy him a backhoe on this one.
I seen them vids ST has got and haven't slept a wink since. 
It's no wonder uncle Sherm don't sleep well.
They scarred me for life and he sure don't want them seen.
Never seen a goose from so many angles...


----------



## ress

I guess there is another example of Goose Down!


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> I guess there is another example of Goose Down!


Yes sir...also example of goose up, goose sideways...upside down...standing on its head...it was awful.
I may have to hire ST and sue for $ to get therapy.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Good for you on the sleep in uncle Sherm!
> You had to be exhausted after all this past weeks activities.
> You send ST that hush $ yet???
> Get yourself all the rest you can this weekend. Monday mornin will be here before for ya know it bringin many more exciting adventure's.


every day I get up is a new adventure for me. st's money is in the mail.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> every day I get up is a new adventure for me. *st's money is in the mail.*
> sherman


Hmmm....Uncle Sherm...uncle Sherm...didn't you learn from that last check that went MIA that you can't trust the US mail to deliver such important material? 
I can see it now, you and your feathered friend are gonna end up on the 6 o'clock national news.


----------



## ress

Should have used Western Union.......


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Should have used Western Union.......


but with the usps I have a good excuse when he don't get it. haven't you ever heard its I n the mail.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^Well...between me and you, do ya think ole ST is gonna buy that one again?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^Well...between me and you, do ya think ole ST is gonna buy that one again?


Just tell them you will send when you’re ready


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Just tell them you will send when you’re ready


or I could just go postal on the whole lot of them. the worst they can do is survive.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> or I could just go postal on the whole lot of them. the worst they can do is survive.
> sherman


I think they’re just jealous, you are a Fishing Legend even if it is just for carp


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Shermie...wakey, wakey, hands off goosey.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> or I could just go postal on the whole lot of them. the worst they can do is survive.
> sherman


Here we go dealin with the dagburn post office again.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie...wakey, wakey, hands off goosey.


Rumor has it that uncle Sherm and his feathered flame had their first spat:


----------



## scioto_alex

I will not be intimidated by a goose. Their body structure is too similar to a football perched on a tee. 

Seriously though, I've learned that sometimes you have to meet animals head-on. Otherwise you turn tail and flee, and your tail is probably not your best defensive resource.

I'm too old for that anyway, I don't know about you guys.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I will not be intimidated by a goose. Their body structure is too similar to a football perched on a tee.
> 
> Seriously though, I've learned that sometimes you have to meet animals head-on. Otherwise you turn tail and flee, and your tail is probably not your best defensive resource.
> 
> I'm too old for that anyway, I don't know about you guys.


A couple guys on here use their gas as a defensive resource. Seems to keep everything away from them...Especially after beans or kraut.


----------



## Zanderis

scioto_alex said:


> I will not be intimidated by a goose. Their body structure is too similar to a football perched on a tee.
> 
> Seriously though, I've learned that sometimes you have to meet animals head-on. Otherwise you turn tail and flee, and your tail is probably not your best defensive resource.
> 
> I'm too old for that anyway, I don't know about you guys.


----------



## Zanderis

What is a (group) of geese called?
Myers Island....North Reservoir


----------



## fastwater

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 315105
> What is a (group) of geese called?
> Myers Island....North Reservoir


A gaggle of nuisances!


----------



## Zanderis

Yup!!!!


fastwater said:


> A gaggle of nuisances!


----------



## Lazy 8

They eat green grass and poop green tudballs all over the place. What's not to love?
I'll never forget years ago I was fishing a small lake over in Blacklick. It was late evening and I heard them honking their horns as they got closer. All of a sudden about 30 or 40 of them flew directly overhead and all stopped flapping as they approached the lake. Then, all of a sudden, they all splashed down almost in unison. Like geese or not, it was quite amazing. God and Mother Nature at their finest. I'll never forget it.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Contrary to popular belief, I did not give this sheep any performance enhancing seeds. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nb...tigation-for-performance-enhancing-drugs/amp/


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

Good morning Derailers! Up and at them.


----------



## scioto_alex

Here the Monday morning routine includes a roundup and roll-out of the trash. Check the freezer for any meat packaging - man those chicken trays can get really skanky in this hot weather, so they wait in the freezer. 

Always Monday, even if it's a holiday. They have come on Christmas morning.


----------



## Zanderis

Derailed by Hillbilly Bears!


----------



## Zanderis

DAM
North Reservoir


----------



## Zanderis

Is that a pile of owl poop?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Zanderis said:


> Is that a pile of owl poop?
> View attachment 315365


More likely goose turds....


----------



## Zanderis

Snakecharmer said:


> More likely goose turds....


Well, its a two year project!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 315255


I thought at 1st someone got shots of me wreck last week. but after looking closer my car was still on all fours.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Zanderis said:


> Is that a pile of owl poop?
> View attachment 315365


Ask Sherm


----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


> Is that a pile of owl poop?
> View attachment 315365


Is it slicker than a pile of wet ice covered in snot?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Is it slicker than a pile of wet ice covered in snot?


the slickest substance known to man. or so i've been told. could never hold on to it to get a test. just keeps on sliding.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I posted this over on the Outer Space thread.
But it's worth repeating. Especially since this place is dead.
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/CULJu90


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I posted this over on the Outer Space thread.
> But it's worth repeating. Especially since this place is dead.
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/CULJu90


This is the very reason some here need to reframe from being so close to their sheep.
Next we will be seeing pics of geese walking around looking the same way.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hoping my driving restriction gets removed by the surgeon tomorrow. Five weeks without driving due to my surgery is making me and my wife (chauffeur/driver) crazy....


----------



## fastwater

^^^Hope so too SC.
Don't know why but seems the better half's really get upset when we want them to drive us to the strip clubs.


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> the slickest substance known to man. or so i've been told. could never hold on to it to get a test. just keeps on sliding.
> sherman


I don't know about that, I hear snot on a glass door knob is pretty damn slick....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hatchetman said:


> I don't know about that, I hear snot on a glass door knob is pretty damn slick....


Especially the green stuff.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ^^^Hope so too SC.
> Don't know why but seems the better half's really get upset when we want them to drive us to the strip clubs.


Yeah,Women are hard to understand sometimes...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^Hope so too SC.
> Don't know why but seems the better half's really get upset when we want them to drive us to the strip clubs.


i thought you were banned again from those places???


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> i thought you were banned again from those places???


Yep...since the fall out with puddin...and given the fact that she has bounced in many of these places and is well known in that field, I've been 'trespassed' again from every one of them in the Midwest.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> i thought you were banned again from those places???


You might have him confused with Squirmy.....er.....Shermie.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^Hope so too SC.
> Don't know why but seems the better half's really get upset when we want them to drive us to the strip clubs.


Mind didn't mind taking me there or stopping to buy more ammo on the way home....it was the critiquing her driving.


----------



## ress

Our biggest spats come from me driving and her nagging about my driving. But when she drives and I nag her I'am the dip sht.


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Our biggest spats come from me driving and her nagging about my driving. But when she drives and I nag her I'am the dip sht.


Just remember that she knows you best


----------



## ress

Guilty


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Our biggest spats come from me driving and her nagging about my driving. But when she drives and I nag her I'am the dip sht.


When you haven't been able to drive for a while, you tend to do more back seat driving....I notice when her turn signal is broke, when she takes shortcuts through the parking spaces in a parking lot, doing English driving on our cul-de-sac. Etc....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Oh my Now we have to worry about this


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 315553


Good morning!


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lots of asses on here....


----------



## scioto_alex

Well if we're talking about morning and equines, there was one time when I watched a sunrise with a mare. I tried to flirt with her but she could not be distracted from watching the sunrise. She just stood and watched the morning sky.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning you bunch of Derailers.
What's for Breakfast?


----------



## scioto_alex

Scrambled eggs and green chiles. That was my wake-up in Eloy Arizona in 1979.


----------



## scioto_alex

At the risk of getting political ...

I'm listening to Robert Mueller testifying before Congress. Never mind any politics about that.

Speaking as an editor, I have to say DANG that man is the master of the one-word answer to a question. Trying to interview that man is like trying to pull a donkey with its parking brake on. 

That committee has both Democrat and Republican members and they're all getting excited about this and that, and Mueller just sits there, level-headed. It's like they can't pick a scab. 

The time of the Gentleman has expired.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning you bunch of Derailers.
> What's for Breakfast?


Three over easy fried eggs, bacon and a half pot of coffee.
Come on over and get some.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

AHH A LIGHTENED BAGEL WITH SMOKED SALMON AND AGED CREAM CHEESE, FOLLOWED BY A FINE RED WINE FROM MY PERSONAL VINEYARD....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Three over easy fried eggs, bacon and a half pot of coffee.
> Come on over and get some.


YOU NEED MORE WINE???


----------



## Burkcarp1

Toast with strawberry jam


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU NEED MORE WINE???


Well sir... I don't have a private vineyard...yet.
But you can bet that just as soon as Lazys company of which you are 2nd in command gets off the ground, I plan on having one when the huge royalties of my humble contributions start flowing in.


----------



## Lazy 8

I remember one ol boy saying he drank so much vodka last night, he woke up with a Russian accent. 
What happens if you drink too much wine?
Do you wake up in Muttonville?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I remember one ol boy saying he drank so much vodka last night, he woke up with a Russian accent.
> What happens if you drink too much wine?
> Do you wake up in Muttonville?


You should know...??????


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning you bunch of Derailers.
> What's for Breakfast?


I had two teeth pulled at 9:30, so much for anything but a jello breakfast for me....


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> AHH A LIGHTENED BAGEL WITH SMOKED SALMON AND AGED CREAM CHEESE, FOLLOWED BY A FINE RED WINE FROM MY PERSONAL VINEYARD....


Ha, sounds like Thursten Howl The Third.


----------



## fastwater

^^^You can pile Thurston Howell the 1st,2nd and 3rd together and they still don't stack up to the famed Mr ST Esq.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> You should know...??????


Well heck, reckon I've woken up in Muttonville a time or two but I was tending to the girls.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well sir... I don't have a private vineyard...yet.
> But you can bet that just as soon as Lazys company of which you are 2nd in incommand gets off the ground, I plan on having one when the huge royalties of my humble contributions start flowing in.


There's been a realignment of sorts. First of all the plants were knee high to a grasshopper on the 4th of July and you oughta see them now. The sheep got loose in there and pooped all over the place. Then came the big rain. Those plants TOOK OFF! 
Dow Jones heard about that and raised the Standard & Poors Quality Index by at least 50 points. 
I think I need more help. ST is going to be the COO. (Chief Operating Officer) Add this title to all his others. 
FW, you also going to have to handle Logistics. You'll need to learn all the various state laws so we don't go back to the Pokey. 
I need to focus on Field Ops. My butt is going to see a lot of tractor time. 
Did we ever settle on a name and who wants a job on our Board of Directors? State your case here for all to judge.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> I had two teeth pulled at 9:30, so much for anything but a jello breakfast for me....


Man, I just bought some Super Sweet Corn today. Corn on the Cob!
Maybe you could take Fastwawas breakfast and put it in one of those Ninja Bullets, puree it, and drink you some Bacon and Eggs?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Man, I just bought some Super Sweet Corn today. Corn on the Cob!
> Maybe you could take Fastwawas breakfast and put it in one of those Ninja Bullets, puree it, and drink you some Bacon and Eggs?


Yep...coulda made him a bacon and egg smoothie.
And, if'n he had come on out, me and Roho could have taken care of pullin them teeth too. Just bought a brand new pair of vise grips that ain't been out of the package yet.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yep...coulda made him a bacon and egg smoothie.
> And, if'n he had come on out, me and Roho could have taken care of pullin them teeth too. Just bought a brand new pair of vise grips that ain't been out of the package yet.


Yea, so no need to waste pouring good whiskey on em first. Dang. They're already clean.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> There's been a realignment of sorts. First of all the plants were knee high to a grasshopper on the 4th of July and you oughta see them now. The sheep got loose in there and pooped all over the place. Then came the big rain. Those plants TOOK OFF!
> Dow Jones heard about that and raised the Standard & Poors Quality Index by at least 50 points.
> I think I need more help. ST is going to be the COO. (Chief Operating Officer) Add this title to all his others.
> *FW, you also going to have to handle Logistics. You'll need to learn all the various state laws so we don't go back to the Pokey. *
> I need to focus on Field Ops. My butt is going to see a lot of tractor time.
> Did we ever settle on a name and who wants a job on our Board of Directors? State your case here for all to judge.


No problemo on the Logistics arena my fearless leader.
Me and my legal assistant, Bubba, know all about them laws. The time we've spent in the pokey, you can rest assured that by now we are experts in what NOT to do.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> No problemo on the Logistics arena my fearless leader.
> Me and my legal assistant, Bubba, know all about them laws. The time we've spent in the pokey, you can rest assured that by now we are experts in what NOT to do.


Careful or you might be using those ramen noodle recipes again...


----------



## Zanderis

https://www.flat-d.com/?fbclid=IwAR2YDenGjVfKCFUe12UpMr7BttFiZFXQsPOF-WH2CPUz2pZeFR7NuwJ
B59U

FART PANTS!


----------



## scioto_alex

If you like big bikes, there's lot of eye candy rolling down my street.

But, there's one a-hole on a crotch rocket who just went by, he blows through the stop sign at 40 mph or so. It ticks me off because we have kids playing in the street.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 315651


I already have all the other things. but would you teach me how to fish?
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

wait until they all start selling thc brownies. then we wont know where to eat.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Yesterday I went into the kitchen and one of Linda's sons was sitting at the kitchen table in a sniper position with a long air rifle poking out the window. Waiting for a shot at the groundhogs in the back yard, where I wanted to pee.

I had to use the bathroom.


----------



## ress

We had a neighbor kid one time practicing bow shooting into a bail of straw in his back yard. These lots in this area are only half acre. My wife had our two boys on the side of the house digging in the flower bed and came in and told me about the kid shooting. I walked over there and said to stop. He gave me the fk off look. The police were there in 10 mins.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> We had a neighbor kid one time practicing bow shooting into a bail of straw in his back yard. These lots in this area are only half acre. My wife had our two boys on the side of the house digging in the flower bed and came in and told me about the kid shooting. I walked over there and said to stop. He gave me the fk off look. The police were there in 10 mins.


Aren't you afraid of unforseen retaliation?


----------



## ress

Kind of a soccer mom - mini van neighbor hood at that time. He was a good kid but had buddies there so trying to impress them I guess.


----------



## FOSR

Just passing through while I'm on this login. Columbus is cracking down on Hoover.


----------



## Lazy 8

FOSR said:


> Just passing through while I'm on this login. Columbus is cracking down on Hoover.


Alex, just say no to crack. Including plumbers crack.


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> Alex, just say no to crack. Including plumbers crack.


Before my neighbors moved out, there was one time when she was digging around in the van and showing a good four inches at least.

One of those times you slap your forehead and look away.


----------



## ress

Looks like 550 pages and 11000 coming this weekend!


----------



## fastwater

Caught this thief up in the apple tree today.
He now swims with the fishes :


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Caught this thief up in the apple tree today.
> He now swims with the fishes :
> View attachment 315767


Fastwawa, fire up the grill.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, fire up the grill.


Yep...he's a young'n for sure. Just right for grillin.
Wouldn't even have to mix any apples in the BBQ sauce since his belly was fat with them.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Yep...he's a young'n for sure. Just right for grillin.
> Wouldn't even have to mix any apples in the BBQ sauce since his belly was fat with them.


What did you use a muzzle loader? Or?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Caught this thief up in the apple tree today.
> He now swims with the fishes :
> View attachment 315767





Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, fire up the grill.


just put one of those apples in its mouth and grill away.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> just put one of those apples in its mouth and grill away.
> sherman


Shermie, I can't believe your still up? Can't sleep?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> What did you use a muzzle loader? Or?


Ruger MK II target pistol with 10" bbl.



sherman51 said:


> just put one of those apples in its mouth and grill away.
> sherman


Lil rodent had an apple in his mouth when he came down out of the tree.



Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, I can't believe your still up? Can't sleep?


Bet he's still up dreamin bout his feathered friend.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bet he's still up dreamin bout his feathered friend.[/QUOTE]

That's friends, my friend. He has a HAREM.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Bet he's still up dreamin bout his feathered friend.


That's friends, my friend. He has a HAREM.[/QUOTE]

cheap down mattress and pillows. eat your heart out.
sherman


----------



## fiveeyes

seriously?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Gra don grew up a little today..w years of grass cutting played off


----------



## fastwater

^^^SWEET!!!
You have officially either lost your LSC fishing partner to girls...or gained a female passenger in the boat.
One or the other!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 316061


when you start seeing tomatoes its done to late, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 316061


Trim back a tad....when the buds come on cut and save for next year..HUGE TOMATOES


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

I wonder if we'll make it to 11,000?


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> I wonder if we'll make it to 11,000?


Not if political posts keep popping up...I mentioned a four letter word staring with b and accidently locked up a thread.


----------



## sherman51

good luck to you all. it to far for me to go for it.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Not if political posts keep popping up...I mentioned a four letter word staring with b and accidently locked up a thread.


I tried to Delete it I can’t do it sorry guys


----------



## G.lock

I'll start the run to 11000, and then back away.


----------



## 1basshunter

Go


----------



## 1basshunter

For


----------



## 1basshunter

It


----------



## 1basshunter

Just


----------



## 1basshunter

2


----------



## 1basshunter

More


----------



## 1basshunter

To


----------



## 1basshunter

Got it better luck next time Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I tried to Delete it I can’t do it sorry guys


Select edit and backspace over it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Select edit and backspace over it.


Tryed that


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Got it better luck next time Sherman


no worries, I was leaving this one up for grabs. let you guy bathe in some of the glory. congrats bh on getting 11000, 11001 and so on.
sherman


----------



## G.lock

Kinda like hunting deer with a machine gun


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> Kinda like hunting deer with a machine gun


True but it worked


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> Kinda like hunting deer with a machine gun


I think he stuttered his way thru.


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> Kinda like hunting deer with a machine gun


You mean your not supposed to do that???


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 316287


Used to belong to a hunting club that had this on the restroom doors.


----------



## scioto_alex

time to clock in


----------



## sherman51

I want to do a derail, but I don't feel much like it. I got up yesterday with a sore throat, bad cough, my head all congested, and feeling like general crap. got up today and still sick. at least I can look forward to getting better. you guys not so much, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I want to do a derail, but I don't feel much like it. I got up yesterday with a sore throat, bad cough, my head all congested, and feeling like general crap. got up today and still sick. at least I can look forward to getting better. you guys not so much, LOL.
> sherman


Good morning Shermie. Did the Bird of Paradise fly up your wazoo?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> time to clock in


Thanks FOSR. We never realized at the time that we were watching the best cartoons ever!
Here's a good one, what one word did Daffy utter right before he got creamed by something like a ginormous boulder?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning Shermie. Did the Bird of Paradise fly up your wazoo?


i'm not a big cuddly teddy bear when I feel bad. if i'm miserable everybody should be.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i'm not a big cuddly teddy bear when I feel bad. if i'm miserable everybody should be.
> sherman


You just need lazy to come there and slap ya around a lil bit.


----------



## ress

Duck?


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I want to do a derail, but I don't feel much like it. I got up yesterday with a sore throat, bad cough, my head all congested, and feeling like general crap. got up today and still sick. at least I can look forward to getting better. you guys not so much, LOL.
> sherman


My wife has the same crap...Trying to stay away from her but she is a germ factory. Summer colds are the worse.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> i'm not a big cuddly teddy bear when I feel bad. if i'm miserable everybody should be.
> sherman


Too much goose down..???? Lazy Shermy needs a hug...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Too much goose down..???? Lazy Shermy needs a hug...


Hopefully Sherm doesn't have GPV(goose parvovirus). If'n he does, lazy needs to stay away from him cause it's very contagious.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hopefully Sherm doesn't have GPV(goose parvovirus). If'n he does, lazy needs to stay away from him cause it's very contagious.


no worries fw. I sent my gaggle of geese over to spend some time with lazy's sheep until I feel better. if he hears a loud noise from his barn it just means he has a prowler. geese are great watch dogs.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You just need lazy to come there and slap ya around a lil bit.


Is there more to this statement? Did I miss something?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> My wife has the same crap...Trying to stay away from her but she is a germ factory. Summer colds are the worse.


Did your wife go carp fishing w/Shermie?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Did your wife go carp fishing w/Shermie?


I better ask....


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I better ask....


Lol! 
Speaking of Shermie, did you sleep in this morning?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Is there more to this statement? Did I miss something?


they are all sadists. they don't care who does it as long as somebody smacks me around.



Lazy 8 said:


> Lol!
> Speaking of Shermie, did you sleep in this morning?


yes!! I just got up at 8:00 still feeling rough. I took some cold meds and cough medicine. and as soon as I finish my coffee i'll be going back to bed.

I leave it to you guys to keep this thread going.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hang in there Sherm.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> *they are all sadists. they don't care who does it as long as somebody smacks me around.*
> 
> 
> 
> yes!! I just got up at 8:00 still feeling rough. I took some cold meds and cough medicine. and as soon as I finish my coffee i'll be going back to bed.
> 
> I leave it to you guys to keep this thread going.
> sherman


Somebody has to do it uncle Sherm. It's what keeps you going in a 'somewhat' of a straight line. 
And...it's a full time job don't ya know!
FWIW...without us keeping you in line, you would be spinning in circles like them flies you used to catch and pull one side of their wings off and turn loose.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Somebody has to do it uncle Sherm. It's what keeps you going in a 'somewhat' of a straight line.
> And...it's a full time job don't ya know!
> FWIW...without us keeping you in line, you would be spinning in circles like them flies you used to catch and pull one side of their wings off and turn loose.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Is there another name for them???


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Somebody has to do it uncle Sherm. It's what keeps you going in a 'somewhat' of a straight line.
> And...it's a full time job don't ya know!
> FWIW...without us keeping you in line, you would be spinning in circles like them flies you used to catch and pull one side of their wings off and turn loose.


Kinda disappointed I figured your wife would keep you in line but I guess it’s up to us....


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Finally got shrermies new boat done







ready for some carpin


----------



## fastwater

That's sho-nuff a gem too.
Watched them fellars at ST's boat shop build her by hand from scratch. Took them forever.
First time I ever seen paper mache bein done.
Sure didn't know dippin strips of paper in a mixture of water and cooking flour would make the paper stick together and harden up.


----------



## Burkcarp1

meanwhile in Ohio.....


----------



## Lazy 8

I saw a 8 pt in velvet coming home from work yesterday evening. He crossed the road in front of me and stopped, turned around and was staring at me. 
I completely forgot I have my deer alerts turned around backerds and I was calling them in.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I saw a 8 pt in velvet coming home from work yesterday evening. He crossed the road in front of me and stopped, turned around and was staring at me.
> I completely forgot I have my deer alerts turned around backerds and I was calling them in.


Hey wait until November to call them in


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm's boat on the way to his house.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Hey...I think he named his favorite goose Cindy!


----------



## scioto_alex

Morning


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy August 1st!
Where'd the summer go?


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> View attachment 316479
> Morning


Alex has it and he’s not going to give it back till next year


----------



## scioto_alex

1basshunter said:


> Alex has it and he’s not going to give it back till next year


That image is from an old Mad magazine, the artist is Don Martin. I'll bet a lot of you guys grew up with his work.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks FOSR, I was going to say, those were the good ol days, but I've changed my mind. While they were, THESE are the good ol days. If you can wake up, drink some coffee and mow the lawn or wash the dog or *GO FISHING*...These are the good ol days. 
A bad day is when you can't walk, can't hear, can't control yourself. 
You know, funny observation, we start out life in diapers and we end in diapers. Life either repeats itself or goes around full circle. 
Just some thoughts from a fellow detailer.


----------



## Lazy 8

We have got to slow this summer down...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm's boat on the way to his house.
> 
> View attachment 316463


I had an 81 escort wagon back many yrs ago. me and a friend borrowed a 12' aluminum fishing boat loaded it on top of her and made a trip to dale hollow. the boat was so flimsy we only used it one night. then we loaded it back on the car and rented a boat the rest of the time we were there.



fastwater said:


> ^^^Hey...I think he named his favorite goose Cindy!


i'm sorry but you have been mislead. I named her ginger from gilligan's island.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

Rise and Shine Boys. Time to get the chores done.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yesterday the doorbell rang. As usual, I hissed a curse.

It was a door-to-door vacuum cleaner salesman. I didn't know anyone still did that. He brought in a Kirby but it was more than just the vacuum, it was a whole big kit orf accessories.

He put on a fitting in place of the bag, and it held a disc of paper with a texture like a coffee filter. He swept a few square feet of carpet and pulled the disc, it was loaded with dust and grit.

But wait, there's more! He put a very long extension wand on it and went after cobwebs along the ceiling. He put a sprayer attachment on it and watered my houseplants. He put a foaming shampoo attachment on it and pulled some dark dirty water out. He showed a catalog of attachments which even included a floor sanding kit. He said it can be a leaf blower. It can inflate air mattresses. The only thing they didn't have is a tiller.

But the thing costs $1400 and that's with a price break.

He asked for a smoke break so I took him out back and showed him the gardens. I sent him off with a bag of tomatoes.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Rise and Shine Boys. Time to get the chores done.


Coffee time. 
Did you all catch this? Shermie?
https://fox17.com/news/local/watch-fish-shocked-during-electrofishing-study-at-kentucky-dam


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Coffee time.
> Did you all catch this? Shermie?
> https://fox17.com/news/local/watch-fish-shocked-during-electrofishing-study-at-kentucky-dam


thats my kind of fishing. 
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Had weekly 8:00 breakfast with my 91 yr old mother, 88 yr old uncle, 85 yr old uncle, sister, 2 cousins, son and grandson at the local greasy spoon. We has our usual table and been doing it for about 10 years. Some times fewer people , some times more people. When we have relatives from out of town, they join us too.

Its nice to break bread with them as we won't live forever. Luckily the oldsters still drive.


----------



## ress

Me and my sibs have been having text fest 19 for the last year or so. Man the sis's can run my battery down. I've been at work before and I'll find 60 plus texts when I look at my phone


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm about to cook up a batch of brownies. This time I'm going to run some dry roasted peanuts through the nut chopper, so these should be sweet-salty.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I'm about to cook up a batch of brownies. This time I'm going to run some dry roasted peanuts through the nut chopper, so these should be sweet-salty.


See Lazy for some special seeds......


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Me and my sibs have been having text fest 19 for the last year or so. Man the sis's can run my battery down. I've been at work before and I'll find 60 plus texts when I look at my phone


I have never texted anyone in my life. if I have something to say I want them to hear it.



1basshunter said:


> View attachment 316761


we get paid each month. then the wife pays the bills and i'm mad at her the rest of the month for spending all our money.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

The brownies worked out well but not as much peanut/salt flavor as I expected. I'll push that harder next time.

Next up, homegrown mashed potatoes with pork steak chops. I bought a head of cabbage for coleslaw but I failed to get dressing. So I made my own.


----------



## Zanderis

Millennial Watercraft


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I'm about to cook up a batch of brownies. This time I'm going to run some dry roasted peanuts through the nut chopper, so these should be sweet-salty.


Wanna kick em up a notch?


----------



## ress

Thoughts and prayers for Dayton area folks. Texas too. Senseless.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Thoughts and prayers for Dayton area folks. Texas too. Senseless.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Just read that too. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## scioto_alex

I completely fail to understand racism, especially when it leads to murder.


----------



## 1basshunter

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 316811
> Millennial Watercraft


I saw that on buckeye


----------



## Hatchetman

scioto_alex said:


> The brownies worked out well but not as much peanut/salt flavor as I expected. I'll push that harder next time.
> 
> Next up, homegrown mashed potatoes with pork steak chops. I bought a head of cabbage for coleslaw but I failed to get dressing. So I made my own.


How do you grow mashed potatoes? Never make coleslaw before dressing either....


----------



## scioto_alex

The slaw dressing started with miracle whip as a sweet base, then a bit of vinegar and lime juice to make it tangy. It turned out less sweet than typical slaw dressing.

The slaw itself was shredded cabbage and fine-grated carrot (more sweetness). I would have included some jalapeno but I'm the only chilehead in the house.


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm wrenching on my gardening/cooking web page today. I still need to write up the cooking part. I'm testing it in Chrome and it works but in Explorer one of the images is a broken link. I don't know why because it's the same HTML code so it should work the same on any browser.

I'm writing the HTML code in Notepad, which is like being in low range first gear on a tractor.

http://www.asilbajo.com/gardeningcooking/gardencook.html


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Thoughts and prayers for Dayton area folks. Texas too. Senseless.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


just to many crazies in the world we live in. prayers out to everyone who got shot and there families hurt by this senseless act.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I'm wrenching on my gardening/cooking web page today. I still need to write up the cooking part. I'm testing it in Chrome and it works but in Explorer one of the images is a broken link. I don't know why because it's the same HTML code so it should work the same on any browser.
> 
> I'm writing the HTML code in Notepad, which is like being in low range first gear on a tractor.
> 
> http://www.asilbajo.com/gardeningcooking/gardencook.html


Very nice Alex. I'm impressed.

Community Activism page is messed up for me using IE.


----------



## Snakecharmer

If you saw the video of Mayfield at the Indians game yesterday you'll enjoy the shirt!


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Lazy 8

Wake up you bunch of Derailers!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Wake up you bunch of Derailers!


You woke me up. What's going on Lazy?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Kids and shotgunning beers. They will learn that sipping on a cold beer is much better than chugging or gunning. Enjoy the brew!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody remember dieseling cars? Boy back in the 70's, it was crazy. You learned to shut off you cars in drive or else listen to them rumble for 2 or 3 minutes. My 68 Dart and 68 Coronet were really bad. I think my 75 Duster also dieseled but my memory is a little foggy.


----------



## G.lock

If your car was dieseling you need to retard the timing a couple degrees.


----------



## Snakecharmer

G.lock said:


> If your car was dieseling you need to retard the timing a couple degrees.


I'll try that if I go back in my "Wayback Machine".


----------



## JamesF

I wish I still had my 72 Dart 6 banger! Had well over 45,000 miles on it when I sold it. It was sold again and the kid put about another 75k on it, then someone nailed it as it parked on the road. I bought it when elderly woman was going to give it to a dealership!? I just happened to be at the right place at the right time! 1981.$1200. Had 63k on it. Some body hit the right front, I wired the headlight back in and straightened it out a bit. Had a surprise inspection . Told me to fix about 6 things.  Yeah! That wasn't gonna happen! Gave me an inspection report to fill out and turn in once it was done .


----------



## Burkcarp1

Looks like we have a couple of guys MIA........


----------



## sherman51

here I am. i've just been reading others posts as I didnt have anything to say.

i'm feeling a little better but not back to normal yet (whatever normal is these days)
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

JamesF said:


> I wish I still had my 72 Dart 6 banger! Had well over 45,000 miles on it when I sold it. It was sold again and the kid put about another 75k on it, then someone nailed it as it parked on the road. I bought it when elderly woman was going to give it to a dealership!? I just happened to be at the right place at the right time! 1981.$1200. Had 63k on it. Some body hit the right front, I wired the headlight back in and straightened it out a bit. Had a surprise inspection . Told me to fix about 6 things.  Yeah! That wasn't gonna happen! Gave me an inspection report to fill out and turn in once it was done .


225 Six was a sturdy engine. Too bad the bodies rusted on those Darts. I always wanted the 340 V8 but never pulled the trigger ( or maybe it was the wallet)


----------



## ress

318 was a work horse! I had several of those. I had a 340, 4 speed in my Dart GTS.


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm not a Mopar man but the Slant 6 was like a Singer sewing machine.
Of course I'll also give them credit for the Hemi.
I guess the Barracuda was kinda cool.
Give me a 67 GTO with a 389 and 3 deuces or a 69 Chevelle SS 396 or a 69 Z28.


----------



## scioto_alex

360 2bbl in a 1973 Hornet hatch.


Rust.


----------



## ress

65 GTO 389 tri power 4 speed was my first car in 1977.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> 360 2bbl in a 1973 Hornet hatch.
> 
> 
> Rust.
> 
> View attachment 317171


The REAL sleeper was a Coronet with a 440 in it.


----------



## ress

yup


----------



## sherman51

I had a 73 challenger with the 340 4bbl. but the cars I really loved was the 66 Chevelle 396 375hp and I loved the old 68 Camaro. but I was more a ford man. I liked the 69 mach 1 428 cobra, the 71 boss 351 but my favorite body was the 67/68. just a bunch of cars I liked back in the day.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

did I get it?
sherman


----------



## sherman51

11100 is a thing of the past.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Who got it?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> did I get it?
> sherman


Shermie, you've got it, the question is, what're you gonna do with it?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fw is back...sleeping now


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fw is back...sleeping now


Let sleeping dawgs lay. 
----------------------------------------------
You punks get off my lawn.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fw is back...sleeping now


Bout time!!!


----------



## JamesF

JamesF said:


> I wish I still had my 72 Dart 6 banger! Had well over 45,000 miles on it when I sold it. It was sold again and the kid put about another 75k on it, then someone nailed it as it parked on the road. I bought it when elderly woman was going to give it to a dealership!? I just happened to be at the right place at the right time! 1981.$1200. Had 63k on it. Some body hit the right front, I wired the headlight back in and straightened it out a bit. Had a surprise inspection . Told me to fix about 6 things.  Yeah! That wasn't gonna happen! Gave me an inspection report to fill out and turn in once it was done .


I don't know how I came up with those numbers! Got it with 63k, and put around 259k. The guy I sold it to put another 100k on it. That car just wouldn't quite. My cousin and I drove out to Oregon 3 times. Canada at least 8 trips. And many other places that I can't quite remember?!


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fw is back...sleeping now


No clue? Noticed not much from him?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fw is back...sleeping now


Where was he?


----------



## Snakecharmer

JamesF said:


> I don't know how I came up with those numbers! Got it with 63k, and put around 259k. The guy I sold it to put another 100k on it. That car just wouldn't quite. My cousin and I drove out to Oregon 3 times. Canada at least 8 trips. And many other places that I can't quite remember?!


Bad thing with that car was the ballast resister that would stop you in your tracks without any warning or the torsion bar would let loose with a bang and the front end would sag. Plus the good old dieseling...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hey Sherm 11111


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fw is back...sleeping now


its about time he slept. I thought that man never slept.



Snakecharmer said:


> Hey Sherm 11111


your coming up all aces. you da man.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

That guy could get a date in Columbus any night.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Hatchetman

ress said:


> 65 GTO 389 tri power 4 speed was my first car in 1977.


Was my first car in 1964. Got out of the Army 8-28-64 and had my Goat in late Sept....


----------



## fastwater

Good morning all you Derailer drones.
Glad to be back. It's been a very looong weekend.
A few posts back, ST posted a pic of the new, beautiful boat he had custom built for uncle Sherm. For those of you that didn't see the pic.,...
...or simply don't remember it cause at the time of the posting, your eyes looked like two pee holes in a snow bank(due to mind altering substances), here is a reminder pic of the boat ST had custom built:









Also, you may remember(or not) the picture that was leaked to the press that Snakecharmer got and posted here with this boat loaded for delivery:









At any rate, my mission over this past weekend was to deliver that boat to uncle Sherm. 
The plan was to leave out Fri. morning, arrive in Muncie Friday evening and get a motel overnight. Then get up Sat morning, drive to uncle Sherms house and surprise him with the boat. 
This presentation was going to be a huge ordeal with the presence of the media, a parade and a very 'special' mini concert featuring a guy we arranged to be there from a local homeless shelter that does excellent Elvis impersonations.
As you all can see, it was going to be a very big event in uncle Sherms honor.

We started out Fri. morning and all was well. When we crossed into Indiana, we ran into some extremely heavy rain. That's when issues started developing.
First, the boat started filling with water. It got so heavy, it blew a couple of the car tires out. We had to get a crane to lift the rig to change the tires. 
Then, we noticed that the rain had caused some of the glue in the paper mache boat hull to start coming apart and pieces of paper from the boat hull were starting to litter the highway. Next thing ya know, the police had us pulled over for littering on his highway.
So...he told us he was gonna write us a huge ticket...or...we had to go back and clean up all the miles of littered paper along the freeway. 
All of Fri. evening until about midnight was spent gathering boxes of wet paper from the boat along the freeway.
Saturday morning started early and was spent cancelling media, parades and going to the homeless shelter explaining to the homeless Elvis impersonator that we had to cancel his show. 
When I called ST and lazy and told them how much cancelling the show upset the feller and that he was gonna use that $10,000 they were gonna pay for his performance to get himself an apartment, new clothes etc., ST and lazy felt so bad they sent him the check anyway. 
After that was all done... ST, lazy and I talked about what to do about uncle Sherms boat. We ended up making a corporate decision that uncle Sherm should still get surprised with the boat and we decided to send him all the boxes of gathered paper along with some of our special glue for him to put it back together. 
So....surprise uncle Sherm...when the trucks start showing up with the boxes of paper and glue, there will be detailed instructions on how to reassemble your brand new, custom built boat.
In short...your boat is in the mail.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Good morning all you Derailer drones.
> Glad to be back. It's been a very looong weekend.
> A few posts back, ST posted a pic of the new, beautiful boat he had custom built for uncle Sherm. For those of you that didn't see the pic.,...
> ...or simply don't remember it cause at the time of the posting, your eyes looked like two pee holes in a snow bank(due to mind altering substances), here is a reminder pic of the boat ST had custom built:
> View attachment 317201
> 
> 
> Also, you may remember(or not) the picture that was leaked to the press that Snakecharmer got and posted here with this boat loaded for delivery:
> View attachment 317203
> 
> 
> At any rate, my mission over this past weekend was to deliver that boat to uncle Sherm.
> The plan was to leave out Fri. morning, arrive in Muncie Friday evening and get a motel overnight. Then get up Sat morning, drive to uncle Sherms house and surprise him with the boat.
> This presentation was going to be a huge ordeal with the presence of the media, a parade and a very 'special' mini concert featuring a guy we arranged to be there from a local homeless shelter that does excellent Elvis impersonations.
> As you all can see, it was going to be a very big event in uncle Sherms honor.
> 
> We started out Fri. morning and all was well. When we crossed into Indiana, we ran into some extremely heavy rain. That's when issues started developing.
> First, the boat started filling with water. It got so heavy, it blew a couple of the car tires out. We had to get a crane to lift the rig to change the tires.
> Then, we noticed that the rain had caused some of the glue in the paper mache boat hull to start coming apart and pieces of paper from the boat hull were starting to litter the highway. Next thing ya know, the police had us pulled over for littering on his highway.
> So...he told us he was gonna write us a huge ticket...or...we had to go back and clean up all the miles of littered paper along the freeway.
> All of Fri. evening until about midnight was spent gathering boxes of wet paper from the boat along the freeway.
> Saturday morning started early and was spent cancelling media, parades and going to the homeless shelter explaining to the homeless Elvis impersonator that we had to cancel his show.
> When I called ST and lazy and told them how much cancelling the show upset the feller and that he was gonna use that $10,000 they were gonna pay for his performance to get himself an apartment, new clothes etc., ST and lazy felt so bad they sent him the check anyway.
> After that was all done... ST, lazy and I talked about what to do about uncle Sherms boat. We ended up making a corporate decision that uncle Sherm should still get surprised with the boat and we decided to send him all the boxes of gathered paper along with some of our special glue for him to put it back together.
> So....surprise uncle Sherm...when the trucks start showing up with the boxes of paper and glue, there will be detailed instructions on how to reassemble your brand new, custom built boat.
> In short...your boat is in the mail.


1st off I want to thank you guys for such an effort. I look forward to having the boat delivered so I can start to reassemble it for next yr on erie. all you guys are just to good to me, i'm humbled.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 317189


BH,,,with your permission, I'm going to steal this pic and post it over in the 'KEEP IT CLEAN, thread.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## ress

fastwater said:


> Good morning all you Derailer drones.
> Glad to be back. It's been a very looong weekend.
> A few posts back, ST posted a pic of the new, beautiful boat he had custom built for uncle Sherm. For those of you that didn't see the pic.,...
> ...or simply don't remember it cause at the time of the posting, your eyes looked like two pee holes in a snow bank(due to mind altering substances), here is a reminder pic of the boat ST had custom built:
> View attachment 317201
> 
> 
> Also, you may remember(or not) the picture that was leaked to the press that Snakecharmer got and posted here with this boat loaded for delivery:
> View attachment 317203
> 
> 
> At any rate, my mission over this past weekend was to deliver that boat to uncle Sherm.
> The plan was to leave out Fri. morning, arrive in Muncie Friday evening and get a motel overnight. Then get up Sat morning, drive to uncle Sherms house and surprise him with the boat.
> This presentation was going to be a huge ordeal with the presence of the media, a parade and a very 'special' mini concert featuring a guy we arranged to be there from a local homeless shelter that does excellent Elvis impersonations.
> As you all can see, it was going to be a very big event in uncle Sherms honor.
> 
> We started out Fri. morning and all was well. When we crossed into Indiana, we ran into some extremely heavy rain. That's when issues started developing. Lordy, Lordy! That there is some kinda adventure fer shur.....
> First, the boat started filling with water. It got so heavy, it blew a couple of the car tires out. We had to get a crane to lift the rig to change the tires.
> Then, we noticed that the rain had caused some of the glue in the paper mache boat hull to start coming apart and pieces of paper from the boat hull were starting to litter the highway. Next thing ya know, the police had us pulled over for littering on his highway.
> So...he told us he was gonna write us a huge ticket...or...we had to go back and clean up all the miles of littered paper along the freeway.
> All of Fri. evening until about midnight was spent gathering boxes of wet paper from the boat along the freeway.
> Saturday morning started early and was spent cancelling media, parades and going to the homeless shelter explaining to the homeless Elvis impersonator that we had to cancel his show.
> When I called ST and lazy and told them how much cancelling the show upset the feller and that he was gonna use that $10,000 they were gonna pay for his performance to get himself an apartment, new clothes etc., ST and lazy felt so bad they sent him the check anyway.
> After that was all done... ST, lazy and I talked about what to do about uncle Sherms boat. We ended up making a corporate decision that uncle Sherm should still get surprised with the boat and we decided to send him all the boxes of gathered paper along with some of our special glue for him to put it back together.
> So....surprise uncle Sherm...when the trucks start showing up with the boxes of paper and glue, there will be detailed instructions on how to reassemble your brand new, custom built boat.
> In short...your boat is in the mail.


----------



## ress

Lordy Lordy that rite ther shur is a aventure that ya jest cant make up


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Lordy Lordy that rite ther shur is a aventure that ya jest cant make up


I'm jest hopin that the same mailman that got ahold of that check uncle Sherm sent to ST last year that ST never got doesn't get ahold of uncle Sherms custom boat. He may never see his new boat!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All you degenerates....killin me. Muhahaha


----------



## Burkcarp1

All I can say is that I think someone got into a lot of trouble when he was younger... I bet money on it actually probably still does..


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> All I can say is that I think someone got into a lot of trouble when he was younger... I bet money on it actually probably still does..


Yes...I bet you are right about uncle Sherman.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Good morning all you Derailer drones.
> Glad to be back. It's been a very looong weekend.
> A few posts back, ST posted a pic of the new, beautiful boat he had custom built for uncle Sherm. For those of you that didn't see the pic.,...
> ...or simply don't remember it cause at the time of the posting, your eyes looked like two pee holes in a snow bank(due to mind altering substances), here is a reminder pic of the boat ST had custom built:
> View attachment 317201
> 
> 
> Also, you may remember(or not) the picture that was leaked to the press that Snakecharmer got and posted here with this boat loaded for delivery:
> View attachment 317203
> 
> 
> At any rate, my mission over this past weekend was to deliver that boat to uncle Sherm.
> The plan was to leave out Fri. morning, arrive in Muncie Friday evening and get a motel overnight. Then get up Sat morning, drive to uncle Sherms house and surprise him with the boat.
> This presentation was going to be a huge ordeal with the presence of the media, a parade and a very 'special' mini concert featuring a guy we arranged to be there from a local homeless shelter that does excellent Elvis impersonations.
> As you all can see, it was going to be a very big event in uncle Sherms honor.
> 
> We started out Fri. morning and all was well. When we crossed into Indiana, we ran into some extremely heavy rain. That's when issues started developing.
> First, the boat started filling with water. It got so heavy, it blew a couple of the car tires out. We had to get a crane to lift the rig to change the tires.
> Then, we noticed that the rain had caused some of the glue in the paper mache boat hull to start coming apart and pieces of paper from the boat hull were starting to litter the highway. Next thing ya know, the police had us pulled over for littering on his highway.
> So...he told us he was gonna write us a huge ticket...or...we had to go back and clean up all the miles of littered paper along the freeway.
> All of Fri. evening until about midnight was spent gathering boxes of wet paper from the boat along the freeway.
> Saturday morning started early and was spent cancelling media, parades and going to the homeless shelter explaining to the homeless Elvis impersonator that we had to cancel his show.
> When I called ST and lazy and told them how much cancelling the show upset the feller and that he was gonna use that $10,000 they were gonna pay for his performance to get himself an apartment, new clothes etc., ST and lazy felt so bad they sent him the check anyway.
> After that was all done... ST, lazy and I talked about what to do about uncle Sherms boat. We ended up making a corporate decision that uncle Sherm should still get surprised with the boat and we decided to send him all the boxes of gathered paper along with some of our special glue for him to put it back together.
> So....surprise uncle Sherm...when the trucks start showing up with the boxes of paper and glue, there will be detailed instructions on how to reassemble your brand new, custom built boat.
> In short...your boat is in the mail.


GREAT STORY! Unbeknownst to you and the Honeroble ST, I had booked these guys in case Elvis was tied up or something. These guys play for next to nothing.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Yes...I bet you are right about uncle Sherman.


Hint ,I Wasn’t talkin about poor ole unca Sherm. Didn’t want to mention any names...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hint ,I Wasn’t talkin about poor ole unca Sherm. Didn’t want to mention any names...



REALLY???
I could have sworn you was referring to poor old uncle Sherm.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> GREAT STORY! Unbeknownst to you and the Honeroble ST, I had booked these guys in case Elvis was tied up or something. These guys play for next to nothing.


Are you kiddin me...The 'Hot Nuts' playin too!!!
Wow uncle Sherm...I don't know if'n you realize it or not, but you was fixin to have a shindig that would have made you the envy of the likes of Hugh Hefner.
Next thing you know you would have be gettin interviewed by Robin Leach to appear on ' Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous'.


----------



## ress

Or on Riplyes Believe It Or Not !!! Sherm you could wright a book.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> BH,,,with your permission, I'm going to steal this pic and post it over in the 'KEEP IT CLEAN, thread.


Go for it


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> REALLY???
> I could have sworn you was referring to poor old uncle Sherm.


I guess i'm not the only one on this thread that needs a little relief.

now to derail. the air in my camper quit working. we checked and was getting power to the unit. had to take it in to get it checked. after jumping some wires he pulled the thermostat. it had a little corrosion and was full of dead ants. then he checked the 12v fuses and found a 15 amp fuse blown. replaced the fuse and everything is good to go. didnt think about the thermostat being 12v on a 120v ac system. but she is going good for now.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Or on Riplyes Believe It Or Not !!! Sherm you could wright a book.


I think ol Shermie oughta have his own fishing show. His first guest could be Robin Leech. Thanks Fastwawa.


----------



## scioto_alex

As I sit here I can look past the computer and see the white hosta flowers in the front beds. Butterflies are working them but I can't tell what species they are.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I think ol Shermie oughta have his own fishing show. His first guest could be Robin Leech. Thanks Fastwawa.


Yes...can picture it now.
Uncle Sherm and Robin on the deck doing yoga.








And just maybe... as Robin interviews uncle Sherm...Sherm will finally come clean about runnin over my boat at Manistee years ago.


----------



## Burkcarp1

And don’t forget about the stopped up toilets...


----------



## fastwater

Yep...can't wait until we finally get to the bottom of the soiled underwear caper.
That one made history in Fla. and I believe they have linked all the stopped up turlits to massive fish kills throughout the Fla wetlands.
And...can't wait to hear about the transition from the sheep to a goose. That might be reserved for the Adult channels.
Mr Leach has been all over the world, has interviewed thousands of people and no doubt thinks he's probably seen/heard it all.
But he ain't heard nothin yet til he talks to our pal uncle shermie!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yes...can picture it now.
> Uncle Sherm and Robin on the deck doing yoga.
> View attachment 317343
> 
> And just maybe... as Robin interviews uncle Sherm...Sherm will finally come clean about runnin over my boat at Manistee years ago.


I can just imagine the conversation between the two. Shermie says, funny thing happened to me at Manistee a few years back...


----------



## fastwater

....Mr Leach is gonna get a big kick out of that story for sure lazy.
Especially the part bout uncle Sherm gettin all messed up on shots of Black Velvet with Blatz chasers before he runned over my boat.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I guess i'm not the only one on this thread that needs a little relief.
> Now to derail. the air in my camper quit working. we checked and was getting power to the unit. had to take it in to get it checked. after jumping some wires he pulled the thermostat. it had a little corrosion and *was full of dead ants*. then he checked the 12v fuses and found a 15 amp fuse blown. replaced the fuse and everything is good to go. didnt think about the thermostat being 12v on a 120v ac system. but she is going good for now.
> sherman


You kinda had a computer bug....


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> And don’t forget about the stopped up toilets...


Not on the Poop Deck?


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, I had a Suburban before my present vehicle and one time the A/C quit working. I unhooked the battery for 5 minutes and hooked it back up. A/C blew cold after that reset. It was just like a PC, when you cold boot one, you help it regain it's logic.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## scioto_alex

How about some early NASCAR?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> How about some early NASCAR?


Now you're cooking with Top Gas. This was before there were cookie cutter cars. They didn't have a template back then to see if your spoiler was 1/4" too high. Or your springs were to high. THAT was racing. Mono et mono.
I still like it but it's SISSY racing.


----------



## scioto_alex

I don't know exactly how or when the "stock" cars changed from actual stock cars to tube-frame with body template shells.

Admit it, you want to have one of those Charger Daytonas with the big wing and go booming past a speed trap at 200 MPH. Or, maybe a Cobra.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I don't know exactly how or when the "stock" cars changed from actual stock cars to tube-frame with body template shells.
> 
> Admit it, you want to have one of those Charger Daytonas with the big wing and go booming past a speed trap at 200 MPH. Or, maybe a Cobra.


Didn't they call that a Whail Tail?


----------



## Lazy 8

Let me be the first Degenerate to post up this morning. Every morning when I wake up I tell myself, It's going to be a great day! (no matter how bad I feel)
And I thank the Lord for another day.


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> Let me be the first Degenerate to post up this morning. Every morning when I wake up I tell myself, It's going to be a great day! (no matter how bad I feel)
> And I thank the Lord for another day.


Deplorable here...good morning y'all


----------



## sherman51

i'm a little late this morning. had to go see the doc for a follow up on my prostate surgery this morning. so a belated good morning guys.
sherman


----------



## Zanderis

sherman51 said:


> i'm a little late this morning. had to go see the doc for a follow up on my prostate surgery this morning. so a belated good morning guys.
> sherman


GM Sherm


----------



## scioto_alex

Today I need to go downtown and deal with some state medical stuff. This is going to be so weird, I'm going to wear socks and shoes.

Walk 1/2 mile to the bus stop, pay $2 and sit on my butt for 45 minutes, and I'm in downtown Columbus with no vehicle to park.

I'll probably bring a camera and get some shots of the Scioto while I'm there.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Today I need to go downtown and deal with some state medical stuff. This is going to be so weird, I'm going to wear socks and shoes.
> 
> Walk 1/2 mile to the bus stop, pay $2 and sit on my butt for 45 minutes, and I'm in downtown Columbus with no vehicle to park.
> 
> I'll probably bring a camera and get some shots of the Scioto while I'm there.


FOSR - Good for you looking on the bright side.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> i'm a little late this morning. had to go see the doc for a follow up on my prostate surgery this morning. so a belated good morning guys.
> sherman


Shermie - might be a tad personal, but are you peeing like a 30 year old?


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Where in the Sam Heck is everybody?
Don't gimme some lame butt excuse like you're fishing either.


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in the Sam Heck is everybody?
> Don't gimme some lame butt excuse like you're fishing either.


Browns game!!!


----------



## CoonDawg92

If you have Netflix check out the documentary "The Great Hack". What is just annoying "fake news" to most of us folks who spend time on these outdoor forums has been used very effectively to influence elections on a global scale by targeting younger "persuadable" voters and groups.

Was going to post this in Deep Fakes, but I think that one got deleted while I was typing


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie - might be a tad personal, but are you peeing like a 30 year old?


those days are just memories. but i'm going a lot better than before the surgery. a much better stream with no effort getting started.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> those days are just memories. but i'm going a lot better than before the surgery. a much better stream with no effort getting started.
> sherman


You'll be putting out a 2 alarm fire before you know it.


----------



## Lazy 8

If you've got a few minutes, these cats are amazing...


----------



## fastwater

Very impressive indeed!
Those guys are true craftsman.


----------



## scioto_alex

*Downtown Columbus has had these rental bikes for a while. You check them out of these racks, I'm not sure how you pay for them. Probably point a phone at something. Then you return them to one of these racks.









More recently we're getting these electric scooters. They're causing problems weaving among pedestrians on sidewalks.

I don't know where they come from or where they're supposed to go to, but it seems they're just randomly left anywhere. ???


















*


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks FOSR, I feel like I've been there and done that.


fastwater said:


> Very impressive indeed!
> Those guys are true craftsman.


Oh but there's more. Good morning all. I can honestly say I've never thought of waxing my table saw.


----------



## scioto_alex

OK this is a strange one: My neighbor is an elderly woman who is completely deaf and she does not speak. Sometimes I clear the snow from her sidewalk.

Today she came to my door and we had to rely on hand signals to know what she wanted. Turns out she and her friend who is also deaf needed to move a big desk/shelf combo out of the house in advance of a yard sale. I got my freight dolly and spotted it where they wanted.

I've moved a lot of stuff with that dolly but this was big and heavy and awkward. I was hoping the whole thing wouldn't fall over sideways.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> OK this is a strange one: My neighbor is an elderly woman who is completely deaf and she does not speak. Sometimes I clear the snow from her sidewalk.
> 
> Today she came to my door and we had to rely on hand signals to know what she wanted. Turns out she and her friend who is also deaf needed to move a big desk/shelf combo out of the house in advance of a yard sale. I got my freight dolly and spotted it where they wanted.
> 
> I've moved a lot of stuff with that dolly but this was big and heavy and awkward. I was hoping the whole thing wouldn't fall over sideways.


Good job Alex.


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm becoming the go-to neighbor around here. I've changed a tire and jumped a battery for the neighbors across the street. 

It's my hippie background. Peace and Love Brothers and Sisters and all that. I'm guessing that many of you would do this out of Christian charity but I do it without a religion telling me to do so. 

Brothers and Sisters ... wanna call my bluff? Do you feel lucky, punk? Well, do ya?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Why didn't you tell us you were in town Sherm? Saw your boat near the Brown's Stadium...


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I'm becoming the go-to neighbor around here. I've changed a tire and jumped a battery for the neighbors across the street.
> 
> It's my hippie background. Peace and Love Brothers and Sisters and all that. I'm guessing that many of you would do this out of Christian charity but I do it without a religion telling me to do so.
> 
> Brothers and Sisters ... wanna call my bluff? Do you feel lucky, punk? Well, do ya?


THANKS FOSR! You're a good man. My neighbor had his 2nd knee replaced and I'm mowing his lawn until he gets going. I don't look for that anytime soon.
Any man don't like The Allman Bros ain't no friend of mine. Do you all like the AB's?
I saw them up here at the Polaris Amp.
They jammed for a long time. We were sitting 10th row, dead center. Prolly led to my Tinnitus. Man it was worth it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> THANKS FOSR! You're a good man. My neighbor had his 2nd knee replaced and I'm mowing his lawn until he gets going. I don't look for that anytime soon.
> Any man don't like The Allman Bros ain't no friend of mine. Do you all like the AB's?
> I saw them up here at the Polaris Amp.
> They jammed for a long time. We were sitting 10th row, dead center. Prolly led to my Tinnitus. Man it was worth it.


You're Ramblin Man...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Why didn't you tell us you were in town Sherm? Saw your boat near the Brown's Stadium...


Shermie, d--a--n--g, boy! You been holding out on us poor folk?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, d--a--n--g, boy! You been holding out on us poor folk?


$700.000 to rent for a week....


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> $700.000 to rent for a week....


Dang near 3/4's of a mil?


----------



## sherman51

that must be fw's boat that he bought with the proceeds he got from lazy's sheep, LOL. I couldn't even buy a ticket on a boat like that.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, wake up and hook the boat up to the RV, you've got fish to catch...


----------



## ress

I liked one guys quote. The worry used to be about pollution, now it's the carp.


----------



## scioto_alex

That Allman Brothers album cover with the boy and the girl










Who are they? Where are they now?


----------



## 1basshunter

I was unable to go to Florida for there redfish so I fished off my dock today for a buckeye lake redfish


----------



## 1basshunter

I was unable to go to Florida for there redfish so I fished off my dock today for a buckeye lake redfish


----------



## ress

This perch i caught this morning had the crabs!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Here it is.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Where is everybody? Fastwawa? You're a Night Owl.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Where is everybody? Fastwawa? You're a Night Owl.


Well big dog...I actually went to bed last night at about midnight and slept through till about 8 this morning. First straight 8hrs of sleep I've been able to get in awhile....and I liked it.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well big dog...I actually went to bed last night at about midnight and slept through till about 8 this morning. First straight 8hrs of sleep I've been able to get in awhile....and I liked it.


Yea. I never used to be a night owl until things shifted at work and I actually work weekends until late in the day. When I was in construction, that was 0700 to 1530...5 days a week.
Now just call me Fritz.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 317701


Sad but true.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 317649
> I was unable to go to Florida for there redfish so I fished off my dock today for a buckeye lake redfish


You really do need to have uncle Sherm out to partake in some of that Buckeye Lake redfish action. But just know, you will have to supply the boat cause uncle Sherm had to get rid of his fleet of smaller boats and only has yachts much to big for Buckeye Ocean.


----------



## scioto_alex

We would jam in Joe's garage
his momma was screaming, his dad was mad
we was playing the same old song
in the afternoon and sometimes we would play it all night long
It was all we knew, and easy too


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, wake up and hook the boat up to the RV, you've got fish to catch...


taught those guys everything they know about catching them fish. man they learnt well.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/FlgUTI8


----------



## Lazy 8

Nice Gas Station...Fast -- Wawa.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> We would jam in Joe's garage
> his momma was screaming, his dad was mad
> we was playing the same old song
> in the afternoon and sometimes we would play it all night long
> It was all we knew, and easy too


FOSR - U wuz bad to da bone man, just bad.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Nice Gas Station...Fast -- Wawa.


The trouble with the Internet is secrets don't stay secret very long.
And now...the 'secrets' out.
Too, if you are a regular here on the derailer thread and fill up at one of my stations, please show this post to the attendant. 
Attendants have been instructed to not only charge you full price for your fuel but to take an automatic 5% over your purchase amount for the ' save the butterfly' foundation.


----------



## Lazy 8

Remember this one?


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Really liked Mac Davis.
He was one heck of a song writer writing songs for many big entertainers(including a few of my fav Elvis hits) and eventually being inducted into the songwriters hall of fame
Here's a good read on him:
https://www.songhall.org/profile/Mac_Davis


----------



## fastwater

This was Roho's fav commercial:




...until I explained to him that it was not an upcoming movie documentary preview about a great samuria fightin cock but it was a commercial about eating fried chicken at Ihops.
He is now boycotting Ihops, is planning on hiring the notorious ST ESQ. and suing them for inciting hate crimes against chickens. 
He has also written several letters to Congress as well as the ACLU stating that Ihops blatant hate for chickens is very offensive and disturbing.


----------



## sherman51

just wanted to say good morning to you deranged posters.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> This was Roho's fav commercial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...until I explained to him that it was not an upcoming movie documentary preview about a great samuria fightin cock but it was a commercial about eating fried chicken at Ihops.
> He is now boycotting Ihops, is planning on hiring the notorious ST ESQ. and suing them for inciting hate crimes against chickens.
> He has also written several letters to Congress as well as the ACLU stating that Ihops blatant hate for chickens is very offensive and disturbing.


That will never work trying to sue them I heard your chicken actually identifies him self as a cow Times are changing


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> just wanted to say good morning to you deranged posters.
> sherman


Good morning Sherman how was your weekend.


----------



## scioto_alex

1basshunter said:


> That will never work trying to sue them I heard your chicken actually identifies him self as a cow Times are changing


Oh, that's trans-species identification. I became a horse about 25 years ago. Got my nose in the salad and my stuff in the breeze.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> This was Roho's fav commercial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...until I explained to him that it was not an upcoming movie documentary preview about a great samuria fightin cock but it was a commercial about eating fried chicken at Ihops.
> He is now boycotting Ihops, is planning on hiring the notorious ST ESQ. and suing them for inciting hate crimes against chickens.
> He has also written several letters to Congress as well as the ACLU stating that Ihops blatant hate for chickens is very offensive and disturbing.


HA! I heard Roho wasn't overly thrilled with Chicky Filet either.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> That will never work trying to sue them I heard your chicken actually identifies him self as a cow Times are changing


I guess one of the newest Vicky's Big Secret models has actually come a long way in life. She started out as a he. 
(Careful w/comments...we don't wanna get shut down)


----------



## fastwater

Mornin uncle Shermie...and to the rest of you derailer degenerates as well.



1basshunter said:


> That will never work trying to sue them I heard your chicken actually identifies him self as a cow Times are changing


There is NO sugar in Roho's tank. 
But us hunters will have to be careful this year:












Lazy 8 said:


> HA! I heard Roho wasn't overly thrilled with Chicky Filet either.


Don't think I'll tell him bout Chicky Filet just yet...may be more discrimination than he can take right now.



Lazy 8 said:


> I guess one of the newest Vicky's Big Secret models has actually come a long way in life. She started out as a he.
> (Careful w/comments...we don't wanna get shut down)


Funny I read this just as 'Clinger' on Mash walked into the surgery tent clothed in a dress.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ole roho is getting too old to eat... maybe for some stew if n you would cook it a long time His offspring would be some prime eating.. and there should be a lot of em as much visiting that he does all prettied up with glasses and all.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Im afraid it is now getting serious with Roho.
Went out to the barn last night and he had his old footlocker open dressing in his old samurai attire:









Found out he has also summoned for his old shogun from Satsuma Peninsula, Japan shown below. Roho had this portrait painted of him when Roho was living there training years ago:










I am hoping the notorious ST ESQ. can come to some kind of peaceful solution between Roho and Ihops or this might get real ugly for Ihops.


----------



## scioto_alex

You'll never look at an egg the same way again.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> You'll never look at an egg the same way again.


The more eggs you can eat the less Chickens there are in the world


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning Sherman how was your weekend.


had a great weekend and the weeks starting out good. next weekend looks to be even better if I get my granddaughters out fishing.



1basshunter said:


> The more eggs you can eat the less Chickens there are in the world


nobody can eat that many eggs.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^Im afraid it is now getting serious with Roho.
> Went out to the barn last night and he had his old footlocker open dressing in his old samurai attire:
> View attachment 317823
> 
> 
> Found out he has also summoned for his old shogun from Satsuma Peninsula, Japan shown below. Roho had this portrait painted of him when Roho was living there training years ago:
> View attachment 317825
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping the notorious ST ESQ. can come to some kind of peaceful solution between Roho and Ihops or this might get real ugly for Ihops.


After ol Tommy gets done with them, it might be called RoHops.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> nobody can eat that many eggs.
> sherman


Oh yea? Evidently you don't remember ol Luke Boy


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

^^^
Played this for Roho.
Next thing I knew, he jumped in the shower, got all gussied up, put his bestest cool shades on(it's raining out) and pimped on outta here sayin he had some biness to take care of at one of his hens crib. 
Think it excited him a bit...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Played this for Roho.
> Next thing I knew, he jumped in the shower, got all gussied up, put his bestest cool shades on(it's raining out) and pimped on outta here sayin he had some biness to take care of at one of his hens crib.
> Think it excited him a bit...


yall wacko


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


>


You want to go there, huh? I thought better of you. I see you and raise you, sir.


----------



## scioto_alex

We have lost control of the world.


----------



## ress

I think they have Flown The Coop!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I have the tapes!!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have the tapes!!!!!!


...and I have the 30,000 lost emails. I traded Vladimir for them. Looks like warm sheep are a commodity!


----------



## scioto_alex

Get me started about Russians.

My grandfather was decorated with Lithuania's highest medal for leading a cavalry unit that chased the Bolsheviks back over the border. That would have been ~1920. He was born in 1900.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> ...and I have the 30,000 lost emails. I traded Vladimir them. Looks like warm sheep are a commodity!


Don’t forget about rocket man...


----------



## scioto_alex

Steven Wright has a weird way of twisting reality.

The cop told me the speed limit was 55 miles an hour. I told him I wasn't going to be driving that long.


----------



## Lazy 8

You know how EVERYBODY on OGF checks their favorite thread in the morning? Well, like I've said in the past, I figure a whole heaping lot of folks check in here just like reading the funnies in the morning paper. 
WE NEED TO START CHARGING.
ST, please get the ball rolling.


----------



## scioto_alex

I got as master's degree in journalism from OSU in 1993. The Internet existed then, but not the WWW. 

One professor told us, In ten years you'll be reading the morning news on your computer. No one believed him.

For reference, at that time my computer was a Kaypro with the big 40Mb hard drive and an orange monochrome monitor - what's called a CHUI, a character-based user interface. 

That compares to a GUI, graphical user interface, which is what all of us are using now. That includes WYSIWYG "What You See Is What You Get" where you can choose typefaces and colors and all that.

I still play in Notepad. It's like being in first gear. I code HTML in plain text for my website because I hate the authoring tools the web host providers have. 

I'm going to step sideways now ... I didn't touch the fakes thread. I want to say that back in the day journalism was a serious profession. Now with the WWW, anyone can publish anything and it's no wonder that "news" is full of fake BS. 

I used to enjoy writing fake news stories for April Fools but the fun has gone out of it. I would come up with stuff like recreational hot-pepper suppositories and it was funny then but now someone will actually try to sell them to you.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I got as master's degree in journalism from OSU in 1993. The Internet existed then, but not the WWW.
> 
> One professor told us, In ten years you'll be reading the morning news on your computer. No one believed him.
> 
> For reference, at that time my computer was a Kaypro with the big 40Mb hard drive and an orange monochrome monitor - what's called a CHUI, a character-based user interface.
> 
> That compares to a GUI, graphical user interface, which is what all of us are using now. That includes WYSIWYG "What You See Is What You Get" where you can choose typefaces and colors and all that.
> 
> I still play in Notepad. It's like being in first gear. I code HTML in plain text for my website because I hate the authoring tools the web host providers have.
> 
> I'm going to step sideways now ... I didn't touch the fakes thread. I want to say that back in the day journalism was a serious profession. Now with the WWW, anyone can publish anything and it's no wonder that "news" is full of fake BS.
> 
> I used to enjoy writing fake news stories for April Fools but the fun has gone out of it. I would come up with stuff like recreational hot-pepper suppositories and it was funny then but now someone will actually try to sell them to you.


FOSR - Who was the very first computer expert?


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> FOSR - Who was the very first computer expert?


Heh well if you want to go way back, there was Charles Babbage with his Difference Engine

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Difference_engine

More recently there was Grace Murray Hopper who had a story about an actual bug in an early computer. 

I watched a graduation speech she gave, when she said it's easier to take initiative and action and apologize later, than to wait for permission beforehand.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Heh well if you want to go way back, there was Charles Babbage with his Difference Engine
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Difference_engine
> 
> More recently there was Grace Murray Hopper who had a story about an actual bug in an early computer.
> 
> I watched a graduation speech she gave, when she said it's easier to take initiative and action and apologize later, than to wait for permission beforehand.


Nope, guess again. You're not back in time far enough.


----------



## scioto_alex

Well, let's see, Adam and Eve had an Apple.

Edited to add, that's a joke you could run with. A beautiful young naked shameless couple in a blessed garden with the snake in the tree who gives Eve a smart phone.

"Oh Adam ..."


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Well, let's see, Adam and Eve had an Apple.
> 
> Edited to add, that's a joke you could run with. A beautiful young naked shameless couple in a blessed garden with the snake in the tree who gives Eve a smart phone.
> 
> "Oh Adam ..."


FOSR! BINGO! It was Eve. She had an apple in one hand and a wang in the other.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> You know how EVERYBODY on OGF checks their favorite thread in the morning? Well, like I've said in the past, I figure a whole heaping lot of folks check in here just like reading the funnies in the morning paper.
> WE NEED TO START CHARGING.
> ST, please get the ball rolling.


all the proper forms have been filed for the llc....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have the tapes!!!!!!


Scotch or Duct?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

There was a lady named Clair, she had no hair there,,,,I can't remember the rest of it.....


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Scotch or Duct?


the MASKING KIND.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 318171


Hey *Poodle*, what's going on?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## scioto_alex

The moon is like a streetlight. These warm quiet nights are the time to go mingle with the herds of horses. You guys can have your sheep and geese.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey *Poodle*, what's going on?


Poodle - is that a poodle hair cut?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey *Poodle*, what's going on?


I didn't know BC was French. I bet Poodle wishes he had hair like that today...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


>


What a great find Timbo! Can you imagine if the participants in this thread had our own D Day boats and swarmed a local lake? The kid who built it is in Beavercreek OH


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm afraid Alex would try to ride with a horse in that car boat...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 318171


St ,Lazy and fastwa. In that order..


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> What a great find Timbo! Can you imagine if the participants in this thread had our own D Day boats and swarmed a local lake? The kid who built it is in Beavercreek OH


Did it say how long it took him to build it?
Fastwawa would show up in a sub.


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa, is this one of Roho's kinfolk?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> St ,Lazy and fastwa. In that order..


Hey Poodle, were you still getting a fluff job while this pic was taken?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Poodle, were you still getting a fluff job while this pic was taken?


Maybe some Man-scaping?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Did it say how long it took him to build it?
> Fastwawa would show up in a sub.


Being launched as I type:











Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, is this one of Roho's kinfolk?


No sir...no kinfolk of Roho's.
But Roho read about this in the Gallus Domesticus Journal(a nationwide chicken newspaper) and helped start a 'go fund me' page to help with the wheelchair expense's. To date they have raised $473,099 fer the lil fellar.


----------



## scioto_alex

In honor of Woodstock, 50 years ago, some Spinal Tap:

=
Late afternoon in the open air
A human sea made out of mud and hair
Ain't nothing like a festival crowd
There's too many people so we play too loud

Touch down, plane's on the ground
Look for the drummer, he's nowhere around
Running late, at least an hour
No time to rest, no time to shower now we're

Stinkin' up the great outdoors
Stinkin' up the great outdoors
Stinkin' up the great outdoors
But the kids don't mind

We had a drink going up in the plane
We had another coming down again
We had another in the airport bar
And then some home-brewed stuff in the promoter's car

Here we go, on with the show
We're bubblin' under and we're ready to flow
Wound up! Turned loose
Ain't got the power but we sure got the juice and now we're

Stinkin' up the great outdoors
Stinkin' up the great outdoors
Stinkin' up the great outdoors
But the kids don't mind...

We hit the stage, with rock and rage
And do our best to earn the maximum wage
The lights are bullshit, the sound's for the birds
Don't know the music and we don't know the words but still we're

Stinkin' up the great outdoors
Stinkin' up the great outdoors
Stinkin' up the great outdoors
And the kids don't mind...






= = =


----------



## Snakecharmer

Make Love not War...…...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Being launched as I type:
> View attachment 318237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir...no kinfolk of Roho's.
> But Roho read about this in the Gallus Domesticus Journal(a nationwide chicken newspaper) and helped start a 'go fund me' page to help with the wheelchair expense's. To date they have raised $473,099 fer the lil fellar.


I heerd Colonel Sanders kicked in a $19.95 bucket w/wheels and remember, just like you Fastwawa, I caint make this stuff up.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Make Love not War...…...


Arse, gas or grass...nobody rides for free.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Arse, gas or grass...nobody rides for free.


Sin or swim.......


----------



## Snakecharmer

Finish the lyrics:

If you can't be with the one you love,


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Finish the lyrics:
> 
> If you can't be with the one you love,


 I just love the one i'm with. i've always been a lover and not a fighter.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 318269


Only on *OGF* can you fluff up your *POODLE* and get away with it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Sin or swim.......


Peace love dope.

Hey FOSR MAN, let's go up the country?


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Only on *OGF* can you fluff up your *POODLE* and get away with it.


only on ogf can you have sheep, geese, and horses, for pets and no one thinks twice. but get a large white snapping turtle and everyone talks about you.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I've got to get myself banned somehow


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> only on ogf can you have sheep, geese, and horses, for pets and no one thinks twice. but get a large white snapping turtle and everyone talks about you.
> sherman


...and they talk about you for carp fishin too. 

Hey Speakin of Corvettes...anyone seen the new 'mid engine' Vette?
https://www.motor1.com/news/365319/2020-chevy-corvette-top-speed/

That thing looks nasty...and apparently runs as nasty as it looks!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Finish the lyrics:
> 
> If you can't be with the one you love,


Love the one your with


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ...and they talk about you for carp fishin too.
> 
> Hey Speakin of Corvettes...anyone seen the new 'mid engine' Vette?
> https://www.motor1.com/news/365319/2020-chevy-corvette-top-speed/
> 
> That thing looks nasty...and apparently runs as nasty as it looks!!!


750 ponies??


----------



## scioto_alex

Yamaha engines in cars


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> only on ogf can you have sheep, geese, and horses, for pets and no one thinks twice. but get a large white snapping turtle and everyone talks about you.
> sherman


And one guy has a pet pig that sleeps in his bed...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> 750 ponies??


60,000 clams


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Snakecharmer

Woodstock song


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> only on ogf can you have sheep, geese, and horses, for pets and no one thinks twice. but get a large white snapping turtle and everyone talks about you.
> sherman


You have a White Snapper?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> 750 ponies??





Snakecharmer said:


> 60,000 clams


Yup...and rumor has it that lazy has one ordered for himself, one for ST and one for each of his company CEO's for company cars.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ...and they talk about you for carp fishin too.
> 
> Hey Speakin of Corvettes...anyone seen the new 'mid engine' Vette?
> https://www.motor1.com/news/365319/2020-chevy-corvette-top-speed/
> 
> That thing looks nasty...and apparently runs as nasty as it looks!!!


yes and it sounds very wicked. things should get right with the new vet with lots of hp. then the 2020 Shelby mustang has 760 hp. this is the hottest vet and mustang from the factory ever. if you win the lottery i'll take the Shelby.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I had an opportunity today at work to drive either a 650 hp Camero or Corvette. 
10 bucks a drive which goes to the American Heart Walk. 
Instead I'm down here in Hillbillyville. 
Ah POOP! I wanted to feel that THRUST!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yup...and rumor has it that lazy has one ordered for himself, one for ST and one for each of his company CEO's for company cars.


One Sunday this summer as I was driving to WORK, I noticed 2 red Corvettes coming up on me in the easy money lane. The first was an older gentleman. After he got by I noticed his license plate read, HIS 401K. Behind him was a very well preserved woman in the 2nd red Corvette. Yup, as you've guessed, her's read, HER 401K.
Some people know how to live.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yes and it sounds very wicked. things should get right with the new vet with lots of hp. then the 2020 Shelby mustang has 760 hp. this is the hottest vet and mustang from the factory ever. i*f you win the lottery i'll take the Shelby.*
> sherman


But I only buy GM's


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> But I only buy GM's


That's because you have style and common sense.


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> But I only buy GM's


i've owned a couple of chevy's in the last 50+ yrs. but fords has been my bread and butter cars. even now I have a 06 and a 01 merc grand marquis with a 01 f350 superduty dually. one of my best was a gmc van I had for many yrs. but if I was buying a new one I would compare ford to gmc vans. but trucks and cars would be fords hands down. but now I would get a f150 crew cab and a shelby mustang. but even the 5.0 gt makes 460 hp then a 240 hp supercharger would be enough for my old body, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> But I only buy GM's


Sorry to hear that


----------



## erie mako

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 318315


Tree huggers gonna eat crow now???


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sorry to hear that


Sorry Poodle but, me no likey this post.


----------



## fastwater

^^^One of the best looking cars ever produced.
Brother had the same car only with automatic(shifter on the console). Factory A/C and am/fm eight track. It's was olive green w/black vinyl top. 
Just a sweet,sweet ride.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Sorry Poodle but, me no likey this post.


He does English driving like my wife....!!!!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^One of the best looking cars ever produced.
> Brother had the same car only with automatic(shifter on the console). Factory A/C and am/fm eight track. It's was olive green w/black vinyl top.
> Just a sweet,sweet ride.


I have to disagree with you on this one fw. I think the 66 was the hottest looking one ever made. my brother n law owned one and I drove it a couple of times but I was still to young to get my license. it was dark blue with the ss 396 and it screamed. I never owned one but admired the 66 and 67 which had different tail lights. it is ok to agree to disagree isn't it?
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I have to disagree with you on this one fw. I think the 66 was the hottest looking one ever made. my brother n law owned one and I drove it a couple of times but I was still to young to get my license. it was dark blue with the ss 396 and it screamed. I never owned one but admired the 66 and 67 which had different tail lights. it is ok to agree to disagree isn't it?
> sherman


Here's what was hot in 66...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater..we got a problem


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's what was hot in 66...


^^^Yep! And they were sweet as well.
X F-L raced a 65 for yrs and I raced a 67 and later a 69 Nova SS. All big block cars.
Also drove a 69 Chevelle for Skips Exxon.

...And... of course we can agree to disagree uncle Sherm.
I just won't be able to bring myself to buy you a new 2020 FORD Shelby if I hit the lottery.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater..we got a problem
> View attachment 318367


This is not good!!!
Must be some of those cocks from Japan that Roho sent for. 
Will have to speak with him ASAP.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> This is not good!!!
> Must be some of those cocks from Japan that Roho sent for.
> Will have to speak with him ASAP.


Are you sure it wasn’t from China ?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Are you sure it wasn’t from China ?


Better you than me Poodle, I wouldn't of touched that one with a 200 foot pole.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Are you sure it wasn’t from China ?


Are you kiddin me BK???
Roho didn't do no Samurai training in no dag gum China. 
Weren't no Chinese samurai and he surely didn't send fer none!!!
Only Japanese Samurai....and only the strongest, most hard core fighten cocks in their prime was selected for the elite honor of living and training up at the monastery. 
If'n them was Chinese chickens causin all that trouble, they most likely come from some of them hood rat Chinese gangs. And they sure don't want the Japanese Samurai's on their tails.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Are you kiddin me BK???
> Roho didn't do no Samurai training in no dag gum China.
> Weren't no Chinese samurai and he surely didn't send fer none!!!
> Only Japanese Samurai....and only the strongest, most hard core fighten cocks in their prime was selected for the elite honor of living and training up at the monastery.
> If'n them was Chinese chickens causin all that trouble, they most likely come from some of them hood rat Chinese gangs. And they sure don't want the Japanese Samurai's on their tails.


Hey Fastwawa, how does Lil Kimmie fit in?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> all the proper forms have been filed for the llc....


Hey ST, shake a leg will ya? I have 3 of these on order.
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/08/16...l-supercar-yet-the-10-million-centodieci.html


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Uncle Shermie...Ford what?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Fastwawa, how does Lil Kimmie fit in?


That kimchi eaten cockatoo would rather fart in his momma's best bubble bath than mess with Roho and his Samurai warriors.



Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Uncle Shermie...Ford what?


Don't pay no never mind to uncle Sherm and them Fords. He oughta know by now that all them breakdowns he has whenever he pulls outta the driveway ain't gotta thing to do with bad luck.
Ford don't stand for 'found on road dead' fer nothin.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's what was hot in 66...


those little deuces were surely hot. the 66 and 67, and the 66 Chevelle, and the 68 Camaro were my favorite chevy cars of all times. but the only chevy cars I owned was a 64 wagon I got to move from tn to nc when I was in the corps. then a 66 impala I got after I got out of the corps.



fastwater said:


> ^^^Yep! And they were sweet as well.
> X F-L raced a 65 for yrs and I raced a 67 and later a 69 Nova SS. All big block cars.
> Also drove a 69 Chevelle for Skips Exxon.
> 
> ...And... of course we can agree to disagree uncle Sherm.
> I just won't be able to bring myself to buy you a new 2020 FORD Shelby if I hit the lottery.


if you win the lottery just send me enough money to buy what I want.



fastwater said:


> That kimchi eaten cockatoo would rather fart in his momma's best bubble bath than mess with Roho and his Samurai warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pay no never mind to uncle Sherm and them Fords. He oughta know by now that all them breakdowns he has whenever he pulls outta the driveway ain't gotta thing to do with bad luck.
> Ford don't stand for 'found on road dead' fer nothin.


I cant knock fords they have served me well in the long run. I had an old 62 that was my hot rod. it came from the factory with a 406 cid with 405 hp. then it was bored 30 thousands with john's pop up pistons, 427 heads with crane lifters and springs and maybe valves. 427 nascar cam, 427 headers. it kept tearing the tranny out until I bought one with nickel alloy gears and a 410 positive traction rear end. after it I had a 65 grand sports with a 69 Riviera 400 in it that was a good balance.

but you get enough miles on anything and things are going to wear out. my truck has 165,000+ my wifes car has 160,000+ and my old cat has 120,000+ on it. it just makes it bad when you break down on the road.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That kimchi eaten cockatoo would rather fart in his momma's best bubble bath than mess with Roho and his Samurai warriors.
> 
> Don't pay no never mind to uncle Sherm and them Fords. He oughta know by now that all them breakdowns he has whenever he pulls outta the driveway ain't gotta thing to do with bad luck.
> Ford don't stand for 'found on road dead' fer nothin.


^^^GOOD ONE ON KIMCHI! HA!^^^
Did you see those fancy tailgates on the GM pickups this year. Just what we need to climb up in the bed.
Speaking of tailgates, did you see the heated tailgates on the new Ford pickups? Yea, they didn't want their owners hand's getting cold when they have to push 'em. Ford got tired of paying all the frostbite claims. Owners were losing fingers.


----------



## scioto_alex

I got a 1989 1/2 Escort for $10,000










(That's the Knox County ridge I mention sometimes, that place was like having my own park.)

I put 217K on it, stomping everywhere from Iowa to Florida and Maryland. Swapped out the head gasket twice.

It was getting worn and rusty and the clutch was feeling crunchy. One day I launched at a traffic light, went to shift to second, and the clutch pedal fell dead to the floor. I had to rev-match for about five miles to get home. They say a shark has to keep moving, I had to keep rolling because I could not start from a standstill. I came to a red light and did some circles in a shopping center parking lot until the light changed.

I got home, parked the car, and knew I would never drive it again. Maybe that's the best way to lose a car, instead of wrapping it around a tree or something.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I got a 1989 1/2 Escort for $10,000
> 
> View attachment 318435
> 
> 
> (That's the Knox County ridge I mention sometimes, that place was like having my own park.)
> 
> I put 217K on it, stomping everywhere from Iowa to Florida and Maryland. Swapped out the head gasket twice.
> 
> It was getting worn and rusty and the clutch was feeling crunchy. One day I launched at a traffic light, went to shift to second, and the clutch pedal fell dead to the floor. I had to rev-match for about five miles to get home. They say a shark has to keep moving, I had to keep rolling because I could not start from a standstill. I came to a red light and did some circles in a shopping center parking lot until the light changed.
> 
> I got home, parked the car, and knew I would never drive it again. Maybe that's the best way to lose a car, instead of wrapping it around a tree or something.
> 
> View attachment 318437


FOSR - I might have to disagree with you. You prolly should have put the car down before watching it die a slow, agonizing death. Prolly should of put it down while it had some dignity. 
A friend of mine down in SE OH had an automotive garage for years. His younger brother is an automotive genius. (but a tad ornery) He took a car similar to this one you had, took it out in the middle of a field, started it and put a concrete block on the gas petal. I don't remember how long it took to blow a rod. 
He also took a Chevy Kingswood frame, chopped it down, welded it up, put a built 327 with a mild cam in it and lowered a older VW Beetle body down on it. The Beetle was painted Hugger Orange. The rear compartment was a homemade stainless steel gas tank.
Talk about a sleeper.


----------



## scioto_alex

I don't like to waste vehicles. There are a lot of vehicle-destruction videos out there but I try to avoid doing that to vehicles I own.

I try.

I wonder how many passenger/miles that car logged. I used to haul kids to and from school and it got crowded sometimes. Nothing ever went wrong, though.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I don't like to waste vehicles. There are a lot of vehicle-destruction videos out there but I try to avoid doing that to vehicles I own.
> 
> I try.
> 
> I wonder how many passenger/miles that car logged. I used to haul kids to and from school and it got crowded sometimes. Nothing ever went wrong, though.


I don't like to waste them either. The particulars on this one was that the motor was on it's last leg and the frame/body wasn't worth rebuilding the engine/tyranny. Not worth doing CPR on it. Ins co. would of prolly totalled it before the thing threw a rod.


----------



## scioto_alex

The Escort in Miami, next to the 1977 LeSabre which belonged to my parents, then my sister. 

The tree is completely crunched because this was December 1992, after Hurricane Andrew. All of the trees looked like God reached down and crushed them.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

chevy vs dodge vs ford and now Toyota. it just depends on what you grew up with. one of my older friends back in the day was the head ford mechanic at our local ford. as time went by a bunch of us became ford guys. if we all liked the same brands there would only be one.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Go Browns!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazys new boat


----------



## scioto_alex

Frank Zappa was under contract with Warner Brothers Records. So were Ike & Tina Turner, who had a backup chorus modestly named The Ikettes.

When the Ikettes were finished with their sessions, they were obliged by contract to go support another musician as needed, and in this case it was Zappa. So, they appear in some cuts on Over-Nite Sensation.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy's mom helping him with his seeds...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 318547
> Lazys new boat


looks like the crew is all there. where's lazy, fw, and the lawyer st? hey come to think about it that looks kinda like the village people.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 318573


Good one Poodle!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Lazy's mom helping him with his seeds...
> 
> View attachment 318571


She was all gung ho about planting them in that wheelbarrow. Said she could follow the sun all day in the backyard. Take the mountain to Mo kinda thingy.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> looks like the crew is all there. where's lazy, fw, and the lawyer st? hey come to think about it that looks kinda like the village people.
> sherman


I'm on/in the Poop Deck. Hey Shermie, if we build a new one around your motor home, we could rig a prop up to the driveshaft. No Wake Zone my butt.


----------



## one3

Lazy 8 said:


> I was going to ask a question about how far you guys go between oil changes on synthetic , but since I seem to derail everybodies topics, feel free to derail mine and talk about anything and everything you wish. Nothing is off limits. Well, let's keep it clean.
> Here's your chance, let the derailing begin.......


I, am still old fasond , I change oil synthetic or fossal, every 3,000 mi. My thinking is you are still running a internal combustion engine. It still sucks in air and makes carbon. Oil is the life blood of that motor. It needs to be kept clean. I, just can not imagine going 5 to 7 ,000 before an oil change. Nooooo.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> looks like the crew is all there. where's lazy, fw, and the lawyer st? hey come to think about it that looks kinda like the village people.
> sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good boy


----------



## Lazy 8

one3 said:


> I, am still old fasond , I change oil synthetic or fossal, every 3,000 mi. My thinking is you are still running a internal combustion engine. It still sucks in air and makes carbon. Oil is the life blood of that motor. It needs to be kept clean. I, just can not imagine going 5 to 7 ,000 before an oil change. Nooooo.


C'mon 13, if I could be converted, you can. Do some research and get back with us.
BTW - YOU'RE THE ONLY NON-DERAILER ON THIS THREAD!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 318617


Tom - good one, don't give ALL our monies away?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Good boy
> View attachment 318619


Tom, you have got to be proud of your son and, The Beast! Good looking young man. He clearly got his good looks from his Mom!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 318573


Got this monkey...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Got this monkey...


I got one in my trunk.


----------



## sherman51

not to derail but I got to take my oldest 3 granddaughters fishing in a friends pond yesterday. we only used crickets for bait. each one caught several nice gills and green perch. one of them had a turtle on but it got off before she got it in. the 2 oldest had fished once before with a woman from church. but only 1 had caught 1 fish. I never thought of my camera until we were a few miles up the road. there dad is in jail and I should have already took them before now. but after my younger brother died a few yrs ago I quit doing any local fishing. I plan to take them out in a boat in a couple of weeks crappie fishing. if I can keep myself going. all 3 girls loved it and wants to go back.
sherman


----------



## ress

Good man Sherm!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Good man Sherm!


My Dad used to take about 4 or 5 of his grandkids fishing at a friends farm pond. I'm sure they'll remember that the rest of their lives.
BTW, they're all grown now with families of their own. 
Is it just me or do the years pick up some steam the older one gets?


----------



## scioto_alex

I've been going through rounds of puking all day. Then I sweat and shiver at the same time. I'm shaky; my walk is wobbly and my typing is worse than usual. I'm trying to drink water but most of it gets puked back up later. I don't dare to try eating anything.

It comes on very suddenly. I have a lined wastebasket as a puke bucket next to me now. I don't know what this is. I've never had anything like it.


----------



## Alaskangiles

scioto_alex said:


> I've been going through rounds of puking all day. Then I sweat and shiver at the same time. I'm shaky; my walk is wobbly and my typing is worse than usual. I'm trying to drink water but most of it gets puked back up later. I don't dare to try eating anything.
> 
> It comes on very suddenly. I have a lined wastebasket as a puke bucket next to me now. I don't know what this is. I've never had anything like it.


You drink from the river or keep you cans in the water? I’ve had giardia twice and it’s a no joke kind of sickness that’ll leave you down until treated. Also known as beaver fever.
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/giardia-infection/symptoms-causes/syc-20372786


----------



## scioto_alex

Nope just tap water or 7-Up.

I wonder what tonight and tomorrow will be like.


----------



## Alaskangiles

Good luck bub. Only other time I felt that sick was being on the 4th floor in Thailand...


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I've been going through rounds of puking all day. Then I sweat and shiver at the same time. I'm shaky; my walk is wobbly and my typing is worse than usual. I'm trying to drink water but most of it gets puked back up later. I don't dare to try eating anything.
> 
> It comes on very suddenly. I have a lined wastebasket as a puke bucket next to me now. I don't know what this is. I've never had anything like it.


Did you check your appendix? You may also have a burst colon. I'd head to ER.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I've been going through rounds of puking all day. Then I sweat and shiver at the same time. I'm shaky; my walk is wobbly and my typing is worse than usual. I'm trying to drink water but most of it gets puked back up later. I don't dare to try eating anything.
> 
> It comes on very suddenly. I have a lined wastebasket as a puke bucket next to me now. I don't know what this is. I've never had anything like it.


Sounds to me like a typical case of Carpiedosis. You been fishing with Uncy Shermie?


----------



## scioto_alex

I've haven't been to any body of water recently. I'm better today; I stopped puking water yesterday evening I'm back to dry heaves.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom, you have got to be proud of your son and, The Beast! Good looking young man. He clearly got his good looks from his Mom!


lmao...Grandson


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> My Dad used to take about 4 or 5 of his grandkids fishing at a friends farm pond. I'm sure they'll remember that the rest of their lives.
> BTW, they're all grown now with families of their own.
> Is it just me or do the years pick up some steam the older one gets?


one of my best days fishing in a long time. i've got to take them more.



Lazy 8 said:


> Sounds to me like a typical case of Carpiedosis. You been fishing with Uncy Shermie?


yeah thats it, just blame it on me. i've got broad shoulders I can carry the load.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> one of my best days fishing in a long time. i've got to take them more.
> yeah thats it, just blame it on me. i've got broad shoulders I can carry the load.
> sherman


Good man Shermie. Hey, the CDC recognizes Carpsodosis as an actual disease.


----------



## Hatchetman

Alaskangiles said:


> You drink from the river or keep you cans in the water? I’ve had giardia twice and it’s a no joke kind of sickness that’ll leave you down until treated. Also known as beaver fever.
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/giardia-infection/symptoms-causes/syc-20372786


I had beaver fever once, was doin just fine till the wifey found out


----------



## Alaskangiles

Hatchetman said:


> I had beaver fever once, was doin just fine till the wifey found out


That one gets expensive!


----------



## scioto_alex

The rain passed my by again. It is d ry and crumbly out there.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> The rain passed my by again. It is d ry and crumbly out there.


Feeling better?


----------



## scioto_alex

Snakecharmer said:


> Feeling better?


Much better today still not quite right yet.


----------



## ress

scioto_alex said:


> The rain passed my by again. It is d ry and crumbly out there.


Alex we got 1.25 last night with Maybe more tomarrow afternoon. My grass is brown with green tops.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Much better today still not quite right yet.


Define, "quite right" and tell us the last time you felt that way. Cause Linda said you ain't never been right. 



(pst... I ain't never been right either)


----------



## Lazy 8

Where in the Sam Heck is that Quickiewawa?
Wawa, where is you?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in the Sam Heck is that Quickiewawa?
> Wawa, where is you?


Reading my mind , friend..


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in the Sam Heck is that Quickiewawa?
> Wawa, where is you?


he does have a tendency to go AWOL a little to often. 

good morning guys. the wife says I should make coffee. but i'm thinking back to bed.
sherman


----------



## ress

I'am normally up around 4 45 and if I make coffee it wakes up the wife. Mr Coffee takes 10 mins to make and the smell drifts through the house real well. I try to make enough so that first cup of the day is left over from the day before. Nuke a mug for 2 mins.


----------



## scioto_alex

At the American Legion Headquarters, they had two Mr. Coffee machines, on a timer.

At the end of the day, they would load up the machines, which were set to On but the timer was off. It was set to turn back on about 15 minutes before the first guy arrived in the morning. Coffee was brewed and waiting.


----------



## Lazy 8

I like to turn the coffee machine off after it's done brewing. Then nuke each cup. I think it stays fresher for a cup later. 
Sometimes we put it in a carafe and I think it stays even fresher. Nukeage is involved later.


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa, I thought of you and your pup when I saw this.
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/sTb8NY9


----------



## louisvillefisherman

ress said:


> I try to make enough so that first cup of the day is left over from the day before. Nuke a mug for 2 mins.


So the topic has come back on the "rail" to the original post. Synthetic oil. At least that is what I see when I read about the first cup of coffee in the morning being the last cup from yesterday. It ain't illegal, but should be! lol.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> I'am normally up around 4 45 and if I make coffee it wakes up the wife. Mr Coffee takes 10 mins to make and the smell drifts through the house real well. I try to make enough so that first cup of the day is left over from the day before. Nuke a mug for 2 mins.


we use one of the bunn velocity brew stx models that brews 10 cups in 3 minutes. then stays warm in the server for about 1 1/2 hrs. I make 8 cups in less than 3 minutes. then have hot coffee until i'm done.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Alaskangiles




----------



## Saugeye Tom

wawa was trying out his next new toy !!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> wawa was trying out his next new toy !!!!


I figured he was up to something.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> wawa was trying out his next new toy !!!!


In the bathtub?


----------



## scioto_alex

Snakecharmer said:


> In the bathtub?


You asked for it.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in the Sam Heck is that Quickiewawa?
> Wawa, where is you?





Burkcarp1 said:


> Reading my mind , friend..





sherman51 said:


> he does have a tendency to go AWOL a little to often.
> 
> good morning guys. the wife says I should make coffee. but i'm thinking back to bed.
> sherman


Good afternoon my derailer Diablo's.
Sorry for the AWOL'ness (us'ns here also make up our own words)
Haven't been far away...just been a tad busy.
But have been reading through the thread.



Saugeye Tom said:


> wawa was trying out his next new toy !!!!





Burkcarp1 said:


> I figured he was up to something.


Yes...and its working great!



Snakecharmer said:


> In the bathtub?


Another yes...but not in my own bathtub.
More fun using the new fangled snorkel in someone else's. 



Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, I thought of you and your pup when I saw this.
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/sTb8NY9


That pup is amazing. Believe that's a Belgian Malinois.
They are an incredible breed for sure.

On the coffee topic...
Always make at least 1...12cup pot a day...sometimes two.
Like to let the pot brew then leave the burner light on for about 15 mins then shut pot off. Like lazy, I'll nuke cups as wanted throughout the day. Also, since living so far out in the boonies...and it seems that power outages are the 'rule' rather than the norm, if bad weather is forecasted, hot coffee goes in a large thermos bottle.
Don't know how many times this has helped me out especially in the morning when I've watched the 10-11pm news, an overnight storm was forecasted and awoke to no power. And you guys know...just gotta have that coffee first thing in the morning.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Too far back in the boonies for solar?? Hook up a solar system then you don’t have to worry about no coffee.. and don’t even try to tell us that the sun doesn’t shine there..


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Too far back in the boonies for solar?? Hook up a solar system then you don’t have to worry about no coffee.. *and don’t even try to tell us that the sun doesn’t shine there..*


Wouldn't even attempt to tell ya that!
Everyone knows they pump the sunshine into here.
Problem is when the electric goes off, just like the coffee pot stops working...the sunshine pumps do too.


----------



## G.lock

You know you're a hardcore coffee junky when you wake up late and just put a spoonful of instant in your mouth as you're running out the door.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Alaskangiles




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

my nephew in tn is wanting us to go up to Manistee lake in mich and salmon fish. haven't been in yrs. and my nephew has never been before. I sure hope we get to go. yrs ago his dad made many trips with me. and he bragged to his son for yrs about the salmon fishing up there. i've read about 25 to 30 lb fish being caught this yr. sure would like for him to get a few big ones.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Too far back in the boonies for solar?? Hook up a solar system then you don’t have to worry about no coffee.. and don’t even try to tell us that the sun doesn’t shine there..


Poodle, have you ever heard the saying...
So far back up in the hollar they have to pipe the sunshine in? That's where I was born in southern WV. Back up the hollar.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Wouldn't even attempt to tell ya that!
> Everyone knows they pump the sunshine into here.
> Problem is when the electric goes off, just like the coffee pot stops working...the sunshine pumps do too.


I have a camping coffee pot. The percolator kind and both a Coleman stove and one that runs on butane. 
I WILL HAVE A CUP OF COFFEE...NO MATTER WHAT.
Those butane stoves are really inexpensive. One in a plastic case for $25 to $30. Then buy a case of the fuel cells. They remind me of cans of hair spray which I have absolutely no need for. Shoot, I don't even own a comb.


----------



## sherman51

don't need a stove with the old percolator coffee pots. had many a cup brewed by the campfire.

I cant believe its already past 6:30 and i'm the 1st one to post. get up you degenerate sissies its time to start a new day.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

I’ve been up for awhile already.


Lazy 8 said:


> Poodle, have you ever heard the saying...
> So far back up in the hollar they have to pipe the sunshine in? That's where I was born in southern WV. Back up the hollar.


Yes sir ,there’s a spot that I used to hunt in Morgan co Ohio that was like that.


----------



## sherman51

I grew up in the backwoods in tn. they irrigated sunshine in and then the ridges was so high it was only shinning for minutes a day.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> don't need a stove with the old percolator coffee pots. had many a cup brewed by the campfire.
> 
> I cant believe its already past 6:30 and i'm the 1st one to post. get up you degenerate sissies its time to start a new day.
> sherman


Shermie, if'n the powers out and it's coffee from a camp percolator or nothing, I'm a gonna be drinking me some perked coffee and love it. As a matter of fact, I've done that exact thing. A country boy can survive.
Speaking about hollars, here's some hillbilly sayings. I'm particularly guilty of #3 and still am to this very day. Also, a little shot of catsup. 
https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/west-virginia/phrases-wv/


----------



## scioto_alex

Yes those butane stoves are sweet. Safe indoors. They can kick out a lot of heat.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Yes those butane stoves are sweet. Safe indoors. They can kick out a lot of heat.


Yes they are FOSRMAN. I'm not sure if I'd cook a 4 course meal on them but they'd fry some Spam pretty sweetly. Let alone make a pot of coffee. 
https://www.sa.gov.au/topics/energy...ity-and-gas-safely/portable-gas-cooker-safety


----------



## Redheads

Loosing the electricity is one thing but im assuming everyone living in the sticks has gas so the stove is gonna work, unless your not bright enough to get past the electronic light.
With a Natural gas well on the property you can do about anything.....most people i know use it as compressed air and run tools off of it.....now thats hillbilly


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Redheads said:


> Loosing the electricity is one thing but im assuming everyone living in the sticks has gas so the stove is gonna work, unless your not bright enough to get past the electronic light.
> With a Natural gas well on the property you can do about anything.....most people i know use it as compressed air and run tools off of it.....now thats hillbilly


he has a big ol boiler


----------



## scioto_alex

One thing about the butanes outside is, the wind messes with them.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> he has a big ol boiler


Yep...several years ago many of you'ns may remember the ice storm we had that took power out for several days throughout the state. Was out here at the house for almost 3weeks. House stayed a comfortable 75degrees and never missed a hot meal. Actually, life went on as normal.
Even got out and hunted a time of three during that time just to get a break from the house full we had that weren't prepared for an outage lasting that long...and they lived in the city of Lancaster.
IMO, if'n there ever comes a time when a huge disaster such as our power grid here in the US goes down...or something to that effect hits our country affecting thousands of people, there will be a bunch of 'hillbilly's' that will have many new instant 'friends' showing up at their doorsteps needing help surviving.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yep...several years ago many of you'ns may remember the ice storm we had that took power out for several days throughout the state. Was out here at the house for almost 3weeks. House stayed a comfortable 75degrees and never missed a hot meal. Actually, life went on as normal.
> Even got out and hunted a time of three during that time just to get a break from the house full we had that weren't prepared for an outage lasting that long...and they lived in the city of Lancaster.
> IMO, if'n there ever comes a time when a huge disaster such as our power grid here in the US goes down...or something to that effect hits our country affecting thousands of people, there will be a bunch of 'hillbilly's' that will have many new instant 'friends' showing up at their doorsteps needing help surviving.


Amen brother. Just as long as they ain't picky.


----------



## sherman51

Redheads said:


> Loosing the electricity is one thing but im assuming everyone living in the sticks has gas so the stove is gonna work, unless your not bright enough to get past the electronic light.
> With a Natural gas well on the property you can do about anything.....most people i know use it as compressed air and run tools off of it.....now thats hillbilly


didnt know what gas was where I grew up. we used wood for cooking and for heat. I remember them putting in the power lines. then we had electric stove and black & white tv. got 2 channels most of the time. and a 3rd at times. never had gas or running water. but got water about 10 yrs ago. and those were the good old days.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> didnt know what gas was where I grew up. we used wood for cooking and for heat. I remember them putting in the power lines. then we had electric stove and black & white tv. got 2 channels most of the time. and a 3rd at times. never had gas or running water. but got water about 10 yrs ago. and those were the good old days.
> sherman


Where I grew up in WV, we had at least one house that was heated with coal. I remember the coal house out back and the coal chute from outside into the basement. You'd shovel it down the chute.
That's back when we went barefoot all summer and then got shoes for school.
I ate so many meals of brown beans and cornbread that I had bean sprouts coming out my ears.
I'm sure I've mentioned this before, but the cornbread was fixed in a big ol cast iron skillet that was seasoned for cornbread and cornbread only. Ingredients are yellow corn meal, buttermilk and one egg. Absolutely zero sugar. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
It was so good it'd make you wanna smack your momma. (But you better never)


----------



## Zanderis

When you catch a big fish out of Lake Erie!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Really? Was it caught near 3 Mile Island?
https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/fish-two-mouths-lake-champlain.amp


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Where I grew up in WV, we had at least one house that was heated with coal. I remember the coal house out back and the coal chute from outside into the basement. You'd shovel it down the chute.
> That's back when we went barefoot all summer and then got shoes for school.
> I ate so many meals of brown beans and cornbread that I had bean sprouts coming out my ears.
> I'm sure I've mentioned this before, but the cornbread was fixed in a big ol cast iron skillet that was seasoned for cornbread and cornbread only. Ingredients are yellow corn meal, buttermilk and one egg. Absolutely zero sugar. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> It was so good it'd make you wanna smack your momma. (But you better never)


mom bought coal at times when she had the money. but it was just put in a pile in front of the house. we would have had it real rough if not for pinto beans and corn bread. we didnt have a basement just a 4 room house. we had a stove in the living room and in the kitchen. but I have some great memories from then.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> View attachment 319031


FOSR - they's a piece missing?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> mom bought coal at times when she had the money. but it was just put in a pile in front of the house. we would have had it real rough if not for pinto beans and corn bread. we didnt have a basement just a 4 room house. we had a stove in the living room and in the kitchen. but I have some great memories from then.
> sherman


Yea, me too. Wouldn't trade it for all the seeds in Mexico. 
Coal was a dirty heat though. We didn't have throw-away filters. Heck, we didn't have any filters.
How many miles did everybody have to walk to school? (and don't tell me you was walking uphill cause it's too stinking flat up here)


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm almost over whatever illness I had. But my pee is still dark orange so I know my body is purging something out.

Edited to add, Cheers!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

I may live in a suburban area....not by choice.....damn woman......but if the cht goes down and I have a open invite....you may find a man who can shoot, purify water, find edible plants cut wood , fight to the end,.and hunt......maybe a asset to a small pocket of ogfrs.....


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I'm almost over whatever illness I had. But my pee is still dark orange so I know my body is purging something out.


Is it kinda cornbread orange colored?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 319051


Shame on you Poodle. I'd be lost without my kitty. Tater is the best. Loves to kill snakes.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I may live in a suburban area....not by choice.....damn woman......but if the cht goes down and I have a open invite....you may find a man who can shoot, purify water, find edible plants cut wood , fight to the end,.and hunt......maybe a asset to a small pocket of ogfrs.....


A COUNTRY BOY CAN SURVIVE. YEEHAW! 
I've got some stuff put back along with knowledge. Have you ever used a bow drill to start a fire? Are you good at it? 
Have you ever fashioned a temp shelter? 
Do you have a good bushcraft knife? 
Now you're talking.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I may live in a suburban area....not by choice.....damn woman......but if the cht goes down and I have a open invite....you may find a man who can shoot, purify water, find edible plants cut wood , fight to the end,.and hunt......maybe a asset to a small pocket of ogfrs.....


You always have a place here ST!!!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Amen brother. Just as long as they ain't picky.


Way I figure it...if'n they show up here, they must think 'here' is better than their alternatives. If'n after a short stay, they find it isn't to their standards...I hold no prisoners. They are free to go!!!
But I'd say if'n things get to that point, a whole lot of 'picky' will leave a whole lotta people real quick...and it won't be by choice.


----------



## Alaskangiles

Lazy 8 said:


> A COUNTRY BOY CAN SURVIVE. YEEHAW!
> I've got some stuff put back along with knowledge. Have you ever used a bow drill to start a fire? Are you good at it?
> Have you ever fashioned a temp shelter?
> Do you have a good bushcraft knife?
> Now you're talking.


Got some seeds put up for gardens and such? How much salt do you have laying around?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> A COUNTRY BOY CAN SURVIVE. YEEHAW!
> I've got some stuff put back along with knowledge. Have you ever used a bow drill to start a fire? Are you good at it?
> Have you ever fashioned a temp shelter?
> Do you have a good bushcraft knife?
> Now you're talking.


Yes to the bow and flint and steel. Many shelters and 2 bush knives. Eagle scout and infantry


----------



## sherman51

I can remember having groundhog for the main dish a few times. the trick was to get them young while they was trim and tender. however I only remember having one opossum. don't remember how it tasted as that was 55+ yrs ago. I don't know if the idea of eating it or the way it tasted kept it off the menu. a country boy gets hungry enough he'll eat what he has. I guess that was my strangest food i've ate. however while on Okinawa I was eating meat off a stick that tasted great. when I asked the girl what it was, she said don't ask. I never did find out what I ate. and maybe thats best, LOL.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

hey st your posting early. good morning sir. 

well it looks like 3 of us are going to Manistee lake in michigan salmon fishing. if we catch anything i'll try to get pictures.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> hey st your posting early. good morning sir.
> 
> well it looks like 3 of us are going to Manistee lake in michigan salmon fishing. if we catch anything i'll try to get pictures.
> sherman


LOL Im on here every morning....brain is to fuzzy to post to often .....Seeds


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I can remember having groundhog for the main dish a few times. the trick was to get them young while they was trim and tender. however I only remember having one opossum. don't remember how it tasted as that was 55+ yrs ago. I don't know if the idea of eating it or the way it tasted kept it off the menu. a country boy gets hungry enough he'll eat what he has. I guess that was my strangest food i've ate. however while on Okinawa I was eating meat off a stick that tasted great. when I asked the girl what it was, she said don't ask. I never did find out what I ate. and maybe thats best, LOL.
> sherman


Have eaten many a groundhog as well. And you're sure right about the young ones...same with raccoon. Like you, we never ate opossum. We mostly killed and raised what we ate.
Ever have to grab a bucket in the middle of the winter and go out to the potato mound that you made in fall, dig a small hole in the side of the mound, reach in and get your potato's out then plug the hole? That was almost a nightly chore for one of us kids cause mom didn't want them dug until she was gonna use them.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Have eaten many a groundhog as well. And you're sure right about the young ones...same with raccoon. Like you, we never ate opossum. We mostly killed and raised what we ate.
> Ever have to grab a bucket in the middle of the winter and go out to the potato mound that you made in fall, dig a small hole in the side of the mound, reach in and get your potato's out then plug the hole? That was almost a nightly chore for one of us kids cause mom didn't want them dug until she was gonna use them.


yep we always had a huge potato mound.

it was nice when we had coal. we would bank the fire in the living room stove. get a bucket of coal put it in the stove pack it down good then put a pan of water on it and close the vents. the next morning just take the poker and stir the coal and within seconds have a roaring fire. the packed and wet coal just held the fire all night. when we got up in the mornings it was freezing until the fire was going good. the water in the water bucket and wash pan would be frozen over. I remember sliding under the covers because they was thick and heavy. I got to sleep in the middle of my 2 older brothers. it was the warmest spot. then my oldest sister had her bed on the other side of the bedroom next to the kitchen. my younger sister and 2 younger brothers slept in the living room which was the warmest in the house. then mom had her room.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Alaskangiles said:


> Got some seeds put up for gardens and such? How much salt do you have laying around?


Hey Alaska, welcome to the forums and specifically, this deranged thread. You have to be at least a half a bubble off to fit in around here and sometimes need a thick skin. 
I'm good in the seed dept but must admit to be lacking in the salt dept. If the poop hit the fan tomorrow, I'd prolly have to do some smoking vs. salt curing. 
Ideally, both would be the way to go. 
Welcome Aboard.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I can remember having groundhog for the main dish a few times. the trick was to get them young while they was trim and tender. however I only remember having one opossum. don't remember how it tasted as that was 55+ yrs ago. I don't know if the idea of eating it or the way it tasted kept it off the menu. a country boy gets hungry enough he'll eat what he has. I guess that was my strangest food i've ate. however while on Okinawa I was eating meat off a stick that tasted great. when I asked the girl what it was, she said don't ask. I never did find out what I ate. and maybe thats best, LOL.
> sherman


Were there a lot of stray dogs running around?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> LOL Im on here every morning....brain is to fuzzy to post to often .....Seeds


Foreign or domestic?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes to the bow and flint and steel. Many shelters and 2 bush knives. Eagle scout and infantry


Dang boy. I have a Bushcraft type knife I'm thinking about putting up for sale here. An LT Wright Camp Muk in A2...
It prolly won't sell here. You don't see too many knives for sale around these parts.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> yep we always had a huge potato mound.
> 
> it was nice when we had coal. we would bank the fire in the living room stove. get a bucket of coal put it in the stove pack it down good then put a pan of water on it and close the vents. the next morning just take the poker and stir the coal and within seconds have a roaring fire. the packed and wet coal just held the fire all night. when we got up in the mornings it was freezing until the fire was going good. the water in the water bucket and wash pan would be frozen over. I remember sliding under the covers because they was thick and heavy. I got to sleep in the middle of my 2 older brothers. it was the warmest spot. then my oldest sister had her bed on the other side of the bedroom next to the kitchen. my younger sister and 2 younger brothers slept in the living room which was the warmest in the house. then mom had her room.
> sherman


You ever warm a brick on the stove wrap it in a towel or something put in bed to keep your feet warm?


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> You ever warm a brick on the stove wrap it in a towel or something put in bed to keep your feet warm?


No but something similar with smooth rocks in the tent while camping out.
CBCS..a country boy can survive if you use your common sense.


----------



## Alaskangiles

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Alaska, welcome to the forums and specifically, this deranged thread. You have to be at least a half a bubble off to fit in around here and sometimes need a thick skin.
> I'm good in the seed dept but must admit to be lacking in the salt dept. If the poop hit the fan tomorrow, I'd prolly have to do some smoking vs. salt curing.
> Ideally, both would be the way to go.
> Welcome Aboard.


Thanks and bubbles are overrated. I like my thoughts to lead one way, right. 

Seems to be enough guys around here that get it.


----------



## fastwater

^^^I once knew a 'bubbles' that was clearly NOT overrated.


----------



## Alaskangiles

Lol, I used to have a girl I called bubbles that worked for me. I told her it was because everyone loved bubbles...truth be told, it’s because I’m think that’s what her brains were! Lol


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> You ever warm a brick on the stove wrap it in a towel or something put in bed to keep your feet warm?


my wife kept having a ear ache. this guy fixed her a rock heated and wrapped in a towel. cured her ear aches. hot rocks will cure lots of ailments, LOL.
sherman


----------



## louisvillefisherman

Love my percolator coffee pot. If you guys have people in your life who have a hard time buying gifts for you, tell them to take a trip down the camping isle at any dept store and they wont be able to go wrong.

My daughter has been doing this for me for years. I have lots of essential things, some gimmicky, others priceless. I have a mini pocket stove with little cubes for fuel, all the way up to my precious Coleman camp stove. Water pills, Flint/steel sets, filter pens. You name it.

I wholeheartedly believe that there is a strong possibility that the power grid will fail for possibly millions of people for an extended period.

1 week? Inconvenience.
2 weeks? Hardship.
3 weeks? Suffering, illness, minor loss of life.
4 weeks or more? Social collapse. Major loss of life.

Lack of food, water, fuel will be the obvious issue but the most overlooked and under appreciated one is sewage. Lots of poop and no where to flush. (at least for those who have city water/sewer).


----------



## Lazy 8

louisvillefisherman said:


> Love my percolator coffee pot. If you guys have people in your life who have a hard time buying gifts for you, tell them to take a trip down the camping isle at any dept store and they wont be able to go wrong.
> 
> My daughter has been doing this for me for years. I have lots of essential things, some gimmicky, others priceless. I have a mini pocket stove with little cubes for fuel, all the way up to my precious Coleman camp stove. Water pills, Flint/steel sets, filter pens. You name it.
> 
> I wholeheartedly believe that there is a strong possibility that the power grid will fail for possibly millions of people for an extended period.
> 
> 1 week? Inconvenience.
> 2 weeks? Hardship.
> 3 weeks? Suffering, illness, minor loss of life.
> 4 weeks or more? Social collapse. Major loss of life.
> 
> Lack of food, water, fuel will be the obvious issue but the most overlooked and under appreciated one is sewage. Lots of poop and no where to flush. (at least for those who have city water/sewer).


Well put my prepared friend, very well put.


----------



## Lazy 8

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/5zEMzMv
Does this remind y'all of anybody?


----------



## louisvillefisherman

Lazy 8 said:


> Well put my prepared friend, very well put.


Thank you but I am under no illusions . The population of Ohio is so great that the notion that we will be able to hunt or gather for our food is wishful thinking. If conditions have deteriorated to a point where hunting is the only way to feed 11 million people, there is not enough deer or squirrel for that matter to last a week around these parts. Can you imagine what the woods would be like during that period?

I've planned for 30 days. Any longer than that all bets are off.


----------



## ress

All these survival tips and tricks is why I have a few extra inches on my waist line. Just sayin.


----------



## Alaskangiles

2 days...2 days worth of food is all that a grocery store has on hand. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Lazy 8

louisvillefisherman said:


> Thank you but I am under no illusions . The population of Ohio is so great that the notion that we will be able to hunt or gather for our food is wishful thinking. If conditions have deteriorated to a point where hunting is the only way to feed 11 million people, there is not enough deer or squirrel for that matter to last a week around these parts. Can you imagine what the woods would be like during that period?
> 
> I've planned for 30 days. Any longer than that all bets are off.


LVFM- I agree wholeheartedly. Even the farmers with pigs, cow, chickens and sheep would have to guard them at night. The ones that would fair well or ok would be the ones that have a garden, know how and do some canning, salt cure, smoke cure and can live frugally. Oh, have have a small stockpile of TP. 
TP would/could me a trading commodity. I'll trade you TP for ammo.


----------



## Lazy 8

Alaskangiles said:


> 2 days...2 days worth of food is all that a grocery store has on hand. Keep that in mind.


Look at the pics of store shelves when a hurricane is approaching.


----------



## Alaskangiles

Lazy 8 said:


> LVFM- I agree wholeheartedly. Even the farmers with pigs, cow, chickens and sheep would have to guard them at night. The ones that would fair well or ok would be the ones that have a garden, know how and do some canning, salt cure, smoke cure and can live frugally. Oh, have have a small stockpile of TP.
> TP would/could me a trading commodity. I'll trade you TP for ammo.


I prefer to stock pile tobacco and coffee for trading. Easier to store and keep a rotation going.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> LVFM- I agree wholeheartedly. Even the farmers with pigs, cow, chickens and sheep would have to guard them at night. The ones that would fair well or ok would be the ones that have a garden, know how and do some canning, salt cure, smoke cure and can live frugally. Oh, have have a small stockpile of TP.
> TP would/could me a trading commodity. I'll trade you TP for ammo.


not just any tp. if you want to trade with me it has to be charmin. I will trade almost anything for my charmin tp. 
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> not just any tp. if you want to trade with me it has to be charmin. I will trade almost anything for my charmin tp.
> sherman


See what I mean about there will be those that will stop being 'picky' that don't really want to. 
Uncle Sherm, any kind of TP will beat those corncobs you used to use when you were comin up. Heck...even one of them old Readers Digest would beat them corncobs.


----------



## Burkcarp1

There ain’t no more Sears and Roebuck catalogs. Any brand would be better that that ..welll almost . There is some that’s like a corn stalk


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> not just any tp. if you want to trade with me it has to be charmin. I will trade almost anything for my charmin tp.
> sherman


I think Fastwawa and Poodle are right. Heck, I use paper towels if I had to.
This honestly happened. When my brother was in Boy Scouts back in the early 60's, he went out in the woods on a camping trip after Mother Nature called. He actually used poison ivy leaves in lieu of TP.
He had a bad case of poison ivy in every crevice of his junk. Including where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Alaskangiles

So Boy Scouts did teach him something!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> ...
> He had a bad case of poison ivy in every crevice of his junk. Including where the sun don't shine.





Alaskangiles said:


> So Boy Scouts did teach him something!


Sometimes OJT (On the Job Training) is the most effective way of learning.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Sometimes OJT (On the Job Training) is the most effective way of learning.


Yup, when you learn something the hard way, you tend not to forget. Unless you're a fool.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> See what I mean about there will be those that will stop being 'picky' that don't really want to.
> Uncle Sherm, any kind of TP will beat those corncobs you used to use when you were comin up. Heck...even one of them old Readers Digest would beat them corncobs.


listen guys you can have the pbj sandwiches i'll do without food for awhile for my charmin. when it comes down to charmin or death, well i'm thinking.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> LVFM- I agree wholeheartedly. Even the farmers with pigs, cow, chickens and sheep would have to guard them at night. The ones that would fair well or ok would be the ones that have a garden, know how and do some canning, salt cure, smoke cure and can live frugally. Oh, have have a small stockpile of TP.
> TP would/could me a trading commodity. I'll trade you TP for ammo.


You have sheep and Fastwawa has chickens. Sherm is a carp catching expert. I'll be right over.


----------



## sherman51

good morning snake. glad to see someone else is up this morning. sure hope to catch a few salmon next weekend. carp are getting hard to find.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> good morning snake. glad to see someone else is up this morning. sure hope to catch a few salmon next weekend. carp are getting hard to find.
> sherman


Good morning Sherm! Good luck with the salmon. I hear they taste better than carp.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm speechless....( That takes a lot)


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Good morning Sherm! Good luck with the salmon. I hear they taste better than carp.


I like the carp I catch much better. the only way I like salmon is to pressure can it then make patties with it.
sherman


----------



## louisvillefisherman

Burkcarp1 said:


> There ain’t no more Sears and Roebuck catalogs. Any brand would be better that that ..welll almost . There is some that’s like a corn stalk


The trick to using a page out of the catalog is that you tear the page(s) out when you first sit down. While you are doing your thing you continuously crumple the pages until the paper fibers loosen up. If you are lucky, someone didn't beat you to the order forms in the centerfold. Those are premium because the are not made of glossy stock so you could write on them.

Someone got sneaky and pulled a board loose under the water cabinet for a hiding spot for another magazine. (better not rip any pages out of that!)


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 319161


now how do I get out????
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> now how do I get out????
> sherman


You don’t really want me to answer that......


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


>


Looked like they hung a guy at 2:02. You see him with his feet hanging in the air....


----------



## ress

Dang it's a beautiful day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

You know how when clothes come out of the laundry and they're a bit shrunk? I'm wearing a pair of size 38 shorts which fit snugly when they came out of the drawer. I wore them all day like that, fine.

This morning I went out to finish weeding the pepper patch, starting with using a pitchfork to gather up yesterday's weeds. 

My pants are starting to shimmy down and I think OK, I can make it to the compost heap. Getting closer, more shimmy. 

Punching through the overgrown weeds and vines trying to push this big forkful of pulled weeds like a front-end loader, and my shorts drop to my ankles. They didn't show that in the CAT safety videos. The foreman would have walked up and cussed me out about wearing safety gear.

(no pics)


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> You know how when clothes come out of the laundry and they're a bit shrunk? I'm wearing a pair of size 38 shorts which fit snugly when they came out of the drawer. I wore them all day like that, fine.
> 
> This morning I went out to finish weeding the pepper patch, starting with using a pitchfork to gather up yesterday's weeds.
> 
> My pants are starting to shimmy down and I think OK, I can make it to the compost heap. Getting closer, more shimmy.
> 
> Punching through the overgrown weeds and vines trying to push this big forkful of pulled weeds like a front-end loader, and my shorts drop to my ankles. They didn't show that in the CAT safety videos. The foreman would have walked up and cussed me out about wearing safety gear.
> 
> (no pics)


Thank you for the lack of pics.


----------



## Lazy 8

Anybody hungry for some southern cooking?


----------



## fastwater

^^^Has always been one of my favs.


----------



## Lazy 8

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/kG9DWgj


----------



## Alaskangiles

Speaking of carp, how do y’all wash the smell off?


----------



## fastwater

Alaskangiles said:


> Speaking of carp, how do y’all wash the smell off?


This is a question best answered by our resident expert on the subject...Mr Uncle Shermie.


----------



## Alaskangiles

*just kidding*
I’ve got a short video for informational purposes. I prefer to spray off asap. It’s slowed down so you can see how important it is to get a good soaking.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Video not loading for some reason.


----------



## Alaskangiles

fastwater said:


> ^^^Video not loading for some reason.


I can see it playing as a gif.


----------



## jdl447

‍♂


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody hungry for some southern cooking?


I like mine cooked and not fried. with potatoes in with the cabbage and sausage. then some fresh corn bread.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^Video not loading for some reason.


you have to remove mouth from video.

gomer asked his date if he could put his finger in her belly button. when she said thats not my belly button, he replied surprise, surprise, surprise, thats not my finger either. go figure that one out.
sherman


----------



## Redheads

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody hungry for some southern cooking?


I love the Polish version with egg noodles and of course the pound of bacon and two sticks of butter to go with that cabbage


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I like mine cooked and not fried. with potatoes in with the cabbage and sausage. then some fresh corn bread.
> sherman


Mom always made corned beef and cabbage. With a black iron skillet of her golden brown cornbread.


----------



## Lazy 8

Alaskangiles said:


> View attachment 319225
> 
> I’ve got a short video for informational purposes. I prefer to spray off asap. It’s slowed down so you can see how important it is to get a good soaking.


Dude, on behalf of all the deranged derailers,  please don't post racy or questionable pics/video. I'd hate for the mods to shut us down after all this time.


----------



## Alaskangiles

Lazy 8 said:


> Dude, on behalf of all the deranged derailers,  please don't post racy or questionable pics/video. I'd hate for the mods to shut us down after all this time.


I’ll edit it, I didn’t think it was questionable. I wasn’t trying to cause no issues. I thought it would bring a smile to some faces.


----------



## sherman51

Alaskangiles said:


> I’ll edit it, I didn’t think it was questionable. I wasn’t trying to cause no issues. I thought it would bring a smile to some faces.


it did bring a smile to some of us. I think it is ok. but the mods have been very forgiving on this thread. we are working on 2000 posts now. wouldnt want it closed because someone didnt like a video. and like I said I think it was ok on this thread. but would have gotten others closed and locked. after you've been posting on this thread for a few more months you might be the one mentioning a post. I thought the waves were perfect. I would break my neck trying to do that, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Dude, on behalf of all the deranged derailers,  please don't post racy or questionable pics/video. I'd hate for the mods to shut us down after all this time.


You beat me to it lazy!!!

No harm...no foul Alaskangiles. Like uncle Sherm posted, thankfully the mods have been very lenient with this thread...but there IS an understandable limit.
Thanks for editing it Alaskangiles.


----------



## scioto_alex

deleted


----------



## bobk

scioto_alex said:


> View attachment 319231
> [/QUOTE


Really? The word retard is ok here but a girl in a bikini needs deleted. Something is wrong here.


----------



## 1basshunter

Tip of the day


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Really? The word retard is ok here but a girl in a bikini needs deleted. Something is wrong here.


now wouldnt you rather be entertained by a retard instead of a beautiful clean girl in slow motion, LOL. 

I can understand being gun shy. but i'm with you. I loved it. looked like pure water to me.
sherman


----------



## Alaskangiles

I’m starting to understand that this place is a no wake zone.


----------



## Alaskangiles

You guys realize that there are other places online that you can speak what you think, right? https://bit.ly/2P52tMq
They can ban me if needed at this point. Seems a bit overboard that we can’t post a pic of a girl in a bikini.


----------



## ress

It's the "jest " of it. And the "R" word is an insult to the families of handy capped people.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Alaskangiles said:


> You guys realize that there are other places online that you can speak what you think, right? https://bit.ly/2P52tMq
> They can ban me if needed at this point. Seems a bit overboard that we can’t post a pic of a girl in a bikini.


I also thank you for deleting and I think the pic was a little racy for a somewhat family oriented forum. (Is this family oriented?)
Also, the S-L-O-W motion had alot to do with. 
You don't wanna be, that guy, do you? 
Hey, like Sherm said, maybe it woulda been ok, and maybe it....

Wake up you bums. (Can I use the B word?)


----------



## fastwater

Agree lazy! Not so much the pic itself but the motion-n-the ocean may have been a bit overboard and might have excited the mods a bit.
This really isn't a 'no wake' zone at all. Just a place to come and cut up and have fun within reason and still stay within the boundaries of OGF rules which are family oriented. 
The mods have left the derailer thread alone...no doubt with the expectations that with OGF being a family oriented site, that we somewhat police ourselves. Nothin at all wrong with a pic of a girl in a bikini. Add in some seductive movement by that girl and that can change the whole perspective of the pic. 
*Again AG...no harm...no foul! *

Didn't see the 'R' post and don't know who posted it but whoever did must not know any special needs children. They also apparently don't know the meaning of the other 'R' word...RESPECT!
And I whole heartedly agree with both bobk and ress. 

*CAN WE PLEASE MOVE ON???
*
My heroes:





*
*


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I also thank you for deleting and I think the pic was a little racy for a somewhat family oriented forum. (Is this family oriented?)
> Also, the S-L-O-W motion had alot to do with.
> You don't wanna be, that guy, do you?
> Hey, like Sherm said, maybe it woulda been ok, and maybe it....
> 
> Wake up you bums. (Can I use the B word?)


yes this is a family oriented forum. and even though I liked it I wouldnt want my young granddaughters watching it. after I got my head back on straight I realized it was a little much for young kids. the mods have been very very good about some of our content. I wouldnt want to loose this thread over having a good adult laugh on a family forum.

i'm sure if alasikan will realize our families view this forum he wont feel picked on. now come on guys and get back to having clean at times fun.
sherman


----------



## Alaskangiles

I don’t feel picked on at all. I get it, I wouldn’t send that to my 14 year old daughter thinking it was funny. I just thought this thread was between men. I deleted it and I’m ready to move on. After I deleted it I posted a few pics of the kids I took Creek fishing today in different threads.


----------



## sherman51

Alaskangiles said:


> I don’t feel picked on at all. I get it, I wouldn’t send that to my 14 year old daughter thinking it was funny. I just thought this thread was between men. I deleted it and I’m ready to move on. After I deleted it I posted a few pics of the kids I took Creek fishing today in different threads.


you are a true class act.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I also thank you for deleting and I think the pic was a little racy for a somewhat family oriented forum. (Is this family oriented?)
> Also, the S-L-O-W motion had alot to do with.
> You don't wanna be, that guy, do you?
> Hey, like Sherm said, maybe it woulda been ok, and maybe it....
> 
> Wake up you bums. (Can I use the B word?)


i just happened to have saved the lil video and my phone melted


----------



## Alaskangiles

sherman51 said:


> you are a true class act.
> sherman


Easy now, let’s not get carried away here.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 319319


Great analogy. We also start out life in diapers and end life in diapers.


----------



## Lazy 8

Alaskangiles said:


> Easy now, let’s not get carried away here.


Hey brother, now you have a reputation to live up to. 
Politics are another controversial topic. 
I look at politics like a snake or a hornets nest, you leave them alone and they leave you alone.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> i just happened to have saved the lil video and my phone melted


I have an extra Jitterbuggy?


----------



## Alaskangiles

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey brother, now you have a reputation to live up to.
> Politics are another controversial topic.
> I look at politics like a snake or a hornets nest, you leave them alone and they leave you alone.


I’ve been letting my wife down for 15 years, why not you guys! Blahahahaha


----------



## fastwater

Alaskangiles said:


> I’ve been letting my wife down for 15 years, why not you guys! Blahahahaha


If'n she is still there, you are not tryin hard enough.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> If'n she is still there, you are not tryin hard enough.


yeah if 15yrs hasn't done it you need to try a lot harder. the only thing that keeps my wife and me together is we wont either one move.
sherman


----------



## Alaskangiles

Sounds about the same, she would hate for me to go and be happy!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## ress

Been busy today. At least she has. Lol... I needed a break!
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

love it


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Been busy today. At least she has. Lol... I needed a break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Needed a break from what??


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Been busy today. At least she has. Lol... I needed a break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Looking good brother. I can't tell what's whiter, your shorts, shoes or legs. Get some sun on those lily whites! You shore got sum purty legs on you boy.  ( you can say anything you want, and put a smile face on it and everything's cool)


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 319319


I think I'm short a few marbles...


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Been busy today. At least she has. Lol... I needed a break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


So what kind of powerwasher did you end up getting? I haven't seen mine in two months. My son borrowed it and hasn't returned it yet. They can get a little addictive.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> I think I'm short a few marbles...


I really don't think guys on this thread have any marbles left. but that just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Needed a break from what??





Lazy 8 said:


> Looking good brother. I can't tell what's white, your shorts, shoes or legs. Get some sun on those lily whites! You shore got sum purty legs on you boy.  ( you can say anything you want, and put a smile face on it and everything's cool)


Gotta get that fellar down here and show him what a days work is.
Dropped about 14 decent trees bout 2' across yesterday cuttin up about half and gettin them hauled to the house. Took a break and sharpened saw chains today but will start early in the mornin cuttin again. Only have bout 18-20 more to get down and hauled out.
Come on down ressy...gotta saw that'll sure fit your paws.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I really don't think guys on this thread have any marbles left. but that just my opinion.
> sherman


Marbles...what marbles???


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I think I'm short a few marbles...


Let the brother with both oars in the water reply to this post.


----------



## ress

Well,,,,,,That's the wife while I took a break and snapped a couple pics. Bought a Generac 2800 psi used at an auction. Got the pretreat solution to start with. Let it sit on for 10 mins then start. That's the kind of work I did in my younger days fastee. We never had that many to do though. I was working 56 to 64 hrs a week to. Did that for about 15 yrs.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Well,,,,,,That's the wife while I took a break and snapped a couple pics. Bought a Generac 2800 psi used at an auction. Got the pretreat solution to start with. Let it sit on for 10 mins then start. That's the kind of work I did in my younger days fastee. We never had that many to do though. I was working 56 to 64 hrs a week to. Did that for about 15 yrs.


The Wife??? Is she gonna wash your car and mow the grass when she's done? Maybe go help Paul "Fastwawa" Bunyon fell some trees?


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Well,,,,,,That's the wife while I took a break and snapped a couple pics. Bought a Generac 2800 psi used at an auction. Got the pretreat solution to start with. Let it sit on for 10 mins then start. That's the kind of work I did in my younger days fastee. We never had that many to do though. I was working 56 to 64 hrs a week to. Did that for about 15 yrs.


I worked out of the Painters Union in Marietta back in the 70's with high pressure water blasting. We could get as much as 12,500 lbs of pressure out of the gun. I did industrial water cleaning.
It was a BLAST.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Well,,,,,,That's the wife while I took a break and snapped a couple pics. Bought a Generac 2800 psi used at an auction. Got the pretreat solution to start with. Let it sit on for 10 mins then start. That's the kind of work I did in my younger days fastee. We never had that many to do though. I was working 56 to 64 hrs a week to. Did that for about 15 yrs.


Well then... you should be plenty practiced up.
Come on down and we'll sure bring back some of them 'younger day' memoirs.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> The Wife??? Is she gonna wash your car and mow the grass when she's done? Maybe go help Paul "Fastwawa" Bunyon fell some trees?


Did that yesterday....


----------



## ress

After working like a dog for 35 yrs and socking a lot of it in 401k I can pay another guy to do my back breaking work. I just choose them carefully. Guys that have that same drive as I did.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 319445


How did you know I'm a Lefty?


----------



## Alaskangiles




----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> After working like a dog for 35 yrs and socking a lot of it in 401k I can pay another guy to do my back breaking work. I just choose them carefully. Guys that have that same drive as I did.


To bad we live so far apart. You could hire me so I could get some of that retirement $ you got stashed away.
Too, you oughta take a couple mil and invest it in Lazy's company before the inevitable big stock market crash so you don't have to go back doin hard labor. Even durin the 'big crash' Lazy's company is gonna flourish for sure.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> To bad we live so far apart. You could hire me so I could get some of that retirement $ you got stashed away.
> Too, you oughta take a couple mil and invest it in Lazy's company before the inevitable big stock market crash so you don't have to go back doin hard labor. Even durin the 'big crash' Lazy's company is gonna flourish for sure.


Thank you Mr. Fastwawa. Ressy, I'll leave the Nitty-Gritty-Fine Print to the Head of our Legal Dept. The esteemed Mr. S. Thomas. 
I can't say you can get in at the ground level because we're much further down the road than that. Just say we're in commodities. Yea, commodities.


----------



## ress

Seeds? I had some of that in the early 2000s.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Seeds? I had some of that in the early 2000s.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


This year will be a banner year for the farm. I expect the harvest to be the best ever. We will have to hire some help to get the crop in this year. So, any of you Derailers looking to make a few extra dollars are on luck. This will be a BYOBG event, so come prepared.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1

Apprentice needed...


----------



## scioto_alex

My house smells like taco meat.


----------



## ress

Bring your own bong & grub?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 319557


...and took a dump...


----------



## fastwater

Roho no like post 11534-36!  
Especially 11535.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Roho no like post 11534-36!
> Especially 11535.


Don't show RoHo where BH lives.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Don't show RoHo where BH lives.


it may already be to late. he is one smart bird. they don't call him roho's detective agency for nothing.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Don't show RoHo where BH lives.


He’s more than welcome to come over the wife and I love chicken fried chicken that is


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> it may already be to late. he is one smart bird. they don't call him roho's detective agency for nothing.
> sherman


You are correct uncle Sherm. Roho has been extensively trained in counter Intel. He also is a master in the art of interrogation. 



1basshunter said:


> He’s more than welcome to come over the wife and I love chicken fried chicken that is


Lucky for you BH that Roho in beak deep in this business with Chicky Fillet. But between you and I, I would be awfully careful right now cause he's really been on edge lately. Caught him the other day with his knives strapped on doing flyin snap kicks cutting a pic of waffles and chicken to pieces.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You are correct uncle Sherm. Roho has been extensively trained in counter Intel. He also is a master in the art of interrogation.
> Lucky for you BH that Roho in beak deep in this business with Chicky Fillet. But between you and I, I would be awfully careful right now cause he's really been on edge lately. Caught him the other day with his knives strapped on doing flyin snap kicks cutting a pic of waffles and chicken to pieces.


Another life ago I was on a 3 man crew building pole barns for a living. Most were on a rural farm somewhere in the middle of Timbuc2. All were down to in WV.
This one particular job we were putting up 2 barns for one guy. I'll never forget his rooster. Meaner than a junk yard dog. He charged me one time and all I had with me was my steel toed boots. So I kicked at him and he backed off a tad. Little did I know he was backing off to get a running charge on me. Well this time I hauled off and let him have it with my boot. He did a couple of backward somersaults and lost a few feathers. He left me alone after that.
The next time I saw the ol farmer I told him what I did. He said, ah, don't worry he'll be alright. He said, my wife has to take a decent sized stick with her when she goes down to collect the eggs from the henhouse.
The moral to this story? Don't mess with roosters.


----------



## Alaskangiles

Morning gentleman, be thankful for what you have today. Today wasn’t granted to everyone.


----------



## sherman51

Alaskangiles said:


> Morning gentleman, be thankful for what you have today. Today wasn’t granted to everyone.


good morning. things could always be worse. I live with a lot of pain and get down at times. but when i'm walking in wallmart and see someone bound to a wheel chair it makes me see I don't have it so bad after all. i'm still walking in.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Alaskangiles said:


> Morning gentleman, be thankful for what you have today. Today wasn’t granted to everyone.


Good Morning to you!


----------



## scioto_alex

I got a little round seedless watermelon. Nice basic watermelon flavor. I offered some to Linda and she didn't like it. I offered some to her son to share with his kids, and they wouldn't eat it.

Who ever heard of kids who don't like watermelon?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning. things could always be worse. I live with a lot of pain and get down at times. but when i'm walking in wallmart and see someone bound to a wheel chair it makes me see I don't have it so bad after all. i'm still walking in.
> sherman


Shermie, I agree with you brother. I'm darn sure not a glass half empty kinda guy and I'm not a glass half full kinda guy either. I'm a, my cup runneth over kinda guy. 
Every morning when I wake up I thank the Lord above and tell myself, today is going to be a great day!


----------



## Lazy 8

Has anybody ever seen this rod with the spring all coiled up? It looks like a great idea for a backpacking rod but this guy is only catching small trout.


----------



## fastwater

Alaskangiles said:


> Morning gentleman, be thankful for what you have today. Today wasn’t granted to everyone.


Amen!



Lazy 8 said:


> Every morning when I wake up I thank the Lord above and tell myself, today is going to be a great day!


Opening our eyes in the morning, which is so very often taken for granted, is the very first Blessing of the day. It is NOT promised to us but is a gift. When I open my eyes, it lets me know my Heavenly Father still has a purpose for me where I'm at. It's my mission to stay in tune with Him to not only realize that purpose but do my best to fulfill it. This not only makes me thankful...but extremely humble.
Thanking Him every day...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

28 more yearly st clair trips is all I can hope for


----------



## Snakecharmer

Day Moon ( Maybe Blue Cheese ?)


----------



## scioto_alex

Me playing around

http://www.asilbajo.com/gardeningcooking/gardencook.html

I's formatted for a full-size screen, so I'd like to know how it displays on the various devices you guys are using.


----------



## sherman51

didnt sleep well last night and got up early. its really hard to get out and get things ready for the 4 of us to go salmon fishing. all I want is to get back in bed. then I get to get up all over again and thank god.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Me playing around
> 
> http://www.asilbajo.com/gardeningcooking/gardencook.html
> 
> I's formatted for a full-size screen, so I'd like to know how it displays on the various devices you guys are using.


Looking good Alex on my Dell Notebook


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Me playing around
> 
> http://www.asilbajo.com/gardeningcooking/gardencook.html
> 
> I's formatted for a full-size screen, so I'd like to know how it displays on the various devices you guys are using.


it looks just great on my dell pc. thought I was going to have to replace it. but the wife did a reboot and now its like a new one.
sherman


----------



## ress

scioto_alex said:


> Me playing around
> 
> http://www.asilbajo.com/gardeningcooking/gardencook.html
> 
> I's formatted for a full-size screen, so I'd like to know how it displays on the various devices you guys are using.


Looks good on my HP Laptop.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> didnt sleep well last night and got up early. its really hard to get out and get things ready for the 4 of us to go salmon fishing. all I want is to get back in bed. then I get to get up all over again and thank god.
> sherman


Are ya getting any help from the other 3 guys goin uncle Sherm?
I'm thinkin they should be gettin things ready whilst you supervise the mission.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Me playing around
> 
> http://www.asilbajo.com/gardeningcooking/gardencook.html
> 
> I's formatted for a full-size screen, so I'd like to know how it displays on the various devices you guys are using.


FOSRMAN - It looked right nice on my Android based phone.


----------



## Alaskangiles

I feel ya Sherman...been dealing with a situation with my dad/best friend/mentor for a couple of months. Hard to sleep since last Thursday when things took a turn. It’ll be alright, just need to readjust and get him headed back in the right direction. Hopefully get him back on the water next summer. I’ll wake up tomorrow with high hopes again!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Are ya getting any help from the other 3 guys goin uncle Sherm?
> I'm thinkin they should be gettin things ready whilst you supervise the mission.


this is a long story so you'll have to follow me. we didnt decide to go until a few days ago. my nephew lives in Jamestown tn and does remodeling and construction work. his 1st cousin on his dads side lives around Michigan city. my nephew was up there doing some work for his cousin when I contacted him about him and my brother n law going. I really didnt expect them to go. but he said yes we would try to work it out. my bil said no he wasnt going. so his cousin said he would like to go. so I asked my oldest son to go. he said he couldn't go. so it was my nephew and his cousin and me going. but he said he couldn't leave until he had a root canal done after he got back to tn. it would be on fri. I talked to him again and he said he might change his dental appointment. then he changed it but wouldnt get back to tn until wed. then sun my son asked if he could go with us. my nephew and his cousin cant be here to help. my son was put on 10 hr days after he put in for vacation fri and next week. but he is helping some. I have rods and baitrunner reels for the 4 of us now. I got line and have started putting it on the reels. got hooks and bait and other stuff gathered up for the trip. my son helped me mount a electric winch yesterday. then I got the boat out and got it running after my son got home from work today. 

we couldn't keep the boat running at 1st. it has a electric fuel pump that will only work with oil pressure. so I always prime it if its set for awhile until it pumps gas to the carb. but today it didnt work. I took some wires loose, cleaned and tightened them down good. then the 1st time I tried it, it started and ran beautiful. now tomorrow I need to spool the other reels and gather up my clothes and be ready to leave thurs. my nephew will leave tn sometime thurs come up here. then when my son gets home thurs afternoon and gets a shower we will leave here go to Michigan city and spend the night. drive on up there fri and head home on tues morning.

sorry for rambling on so. i'll try to get pictures and post some from up there. the area around Manistee lake is beautiful.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

oh yeah I told james my nephew I was just going to let them fish and I was just the guide, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Gotcha...me thinks!
Stay away from that bar up there you left years ago right before you runned over my boat.
And...your insurance lady that finally paid me off(with 30+ years interest) says 'hi'.
Have a great time and make sure you send us derailer derelicts plenty of pics so we can drool all over our computer screens.
NO CARP PICS THIS TIME!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa - is this how you do it?


----------



## sherman51

anybody up running the halls or am I alone? I feel another sleepy day coming up. i'll wait until later to say good morning guys.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> anybody up running the halls or am I alone? I feel another sleepy day coming up. i'll wait until later to say good morning guys.
> sherman


Yep. Just got up to take out the garbage. The truck comes through at early as 5:00 Am but I don't like to do it the night before as animals sometimes mess with it. Good Morning when you get up!


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Yep. Just got up to take out the garbage. The truck comes through at early as 5:00 Am but I don't like to do it the night before as animals sometimes mess with it. Good Morning when you get up!


good morning snake. our trash gets picked up around 6:00 on Tuesdays.

I slept in this morning, and it felt so good. I got up at about 6:50 did coffee then a morning constitutional then had my 1st cup of coffee. now i'm ready to face the world.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa - is this how you do it?


Straight outta Bubba's cookbook. He should have given Bubba's cookbook a plug if'n he was gonna fix something outta it.


----------



## scioto_alex

Been up and around since 3:30, kitchen is clean and clear.


...so how shall I mess it up today ...


----------



## Lazy 8

I used to be an early bird but now, due to my work schedule, I've become Fritz the NightOwl. 
Good morning to everybody.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Yes I remember those press-in lids. 

BTW that's strawberry Quick, when was the last time you saw that?





 Seems the name has been taken over but the effects are not all that different.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## spikeg79

When did Road Closed signs become a suggestion...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hey Sherm,

Have a great fishing trip and be safe. Catch some biggun's.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Hey Sherm,
> 
> Have a great fishing trip and be safe. Catch some biggun's.


haven't been up there in about 20 yrs. now if fw will just keep his junk out of the parking lot i'll be good. I have always had a good time up there in the past.

good morning guys.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

OK guys, now I'm going full geology dweeb on you. This video talks about how the most recent glaciers formed the current Ohio landscape.

Geology will blow your mind if you dare lick the frozen light pole.


----------



## sherman51

listen guys this thread is haunted. I said good morning a little after midnight but it says 11:13 yesterday. so i'll say good morning again then go back to bed.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Truth is, there is so much BS in this thread that it has created sort of a large soft puckered spot in local reality. You probably just jumped over a wrinkle.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> listen guys this thread is haunted. I said good morning a little after midnight but it says 11:13 yesterday. so i'll say good morning again then go back to bed.
> sherman


Looks fine now. Good morning to all! Rise and shine. Up and at them.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Truth is, there is so much BS in this thread that it has created sort of a large soft puckered spot in local reality. You probably just jumped over a wrinkle.


there is no doubt that your right. have a great morning alex.



Snakecharmer said:


> Looks fine now. Good morning to all! Rise and shine. Up and at them.


you have a great morning to snake. this afternoon i'm heading north.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> there is no doubt that your right. have a great morning alex.
> 
> 
> 
> you have a great morning to snake. this afternoon i'm heading north.
> sherman


Safe travels!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> haven't been up there in about 20 yrs. *now if fw will just keep his junk out of the parking lot i'll be good.* I have always had a good time up there in the past.
> 
> good morning guys.
> sherman



Admission... FINALLY!
It may have taken a couple years and 10589 posts but finally got him to admit he runned over my boat.

ST, my pet frog was in that boat that uncle Sherm finally admitted to running over. It was squirshed and had sherms tire marks on his back. Was a horrible site that caused me severe emotional problems for yrs. ...still brings a tear to my eye.
Any chance of suing for emotional damages or is it to late?

Good morning all!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Admission... FINALLY!
> It may have taken a couple years and 10589 posts but finally got him to admit he runned over my boat.
> 
> ST, my pet frog was in that boat that uncle Sherm finally admitted to running over. It was squirshed and had sherms tire marks on his back. Was a horrible site that caused me severe emotional problems for yrs. ...still brings a tear to my eye.
> Any chance of suing for emotional damages or is it to late?
> 
> Good morning all!


sorry fw but that isn't even close to an admission, its a warning.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

well my nephew just informed me his cousin has backed out on us. it wouldnt bother me but he was supposed to pay the hotel bill. plus I had got him 2 baitfeeder reels to use as nobody has salmon fishing gear. I guess he has a house for sale thats not ready to show. he has some guys coming over this weekend to finish getting it ready and clean it up to show the 1st of the week.

back in the old days I always estimated the cost and got money ahead of time. then if they backed out last minute they still shared the cost unless I found someone to take there place. OH WELL! im still going and having fun.

my nephew broke down on the way back to tn yesterday. he blew a tire on his gooseneck trailer and busted a wheel. besides costing him 500.00 to get it fixed he didnt get home until late last night. he said if he could he would back out. but he was still going. if the fishing is good we plan to start home tues morning. if it sucks we will leave mon morning. 

I got a nonrefundable hotel room that was a little over 500.00 for fri through mon night. we fish at night so the room for fri wont get used until sat morn. I wouldnt have got a room for fri but check in time sat isn't until 4:00 pm sat afternoon. when we come in sat morn we wouldnt of had any place to go.

well i've got line to put on.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Admission... FINALLY!
> It may have taken a couple years and 10589 posts but finally got him to admit he runned over my boat.
> 
> ST, my pet frog was in that boat that uncle Sherm finally admitted to running over. It was squirshed and had sherms tire marks on his back. Was a horrible site that caused me severe emotional problems for yrs. ...still brings a tear to my eye.
> Any chance of suing for emotional damages or is it to late?
> 
> Good morning all!


Hey Fastwawa, was it's tasty little legs hurt any?


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> haven't been up there in about 20 yrs. now if fw will just keep his junk out of the parking lot i'll be good. I have always had a good time up there in the past.
> 
> good morning guys.
> sherman


Good luck have a safe trip


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Admission... FINALLY!
> It may have taken a couple years and 10589 posts but finally got him to admit he runned over my boat.
> 
> ST, my pet frog was in that boat that uncle Sherm finally admitted to running over. It was squirshed and had sherms tire marks on his back. Was a horrible site that caused me severe emotional problems for yrs. ...still brings a tear to my eye.
> Any chance of suing for emotional damages or is it to late?
> 
> Good morning all!


duly noted and the statue of limitations has not expired. Pain and suffering here we come!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Admission... FINALLY!
> It may have taken a couple years and 10589 posts but finally got him to admit he runned over my boat.
> 
> ST, my pet frog was in that boat that uncle Sherm finally admitted to running over. It was squirshed and had sherms tire marks on his back. Was a horrible site that caused me severe emotional problems for yrs. ...still brings a tear to my eye.
> Any chance of suing for emotional damages or is it to late?
> 
> Good morning all!


Was there any eyewitnesses ??or is this a crock? Sherm care to elaborate??


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Was there any eyewitnesses ??or is this a crock? Sherm care to elaborate??


sure! his case was bunk. but he snuggled up to my insurance lady and she paid him off. but when the company found out they let her go and replaced her with bubba's bad brother.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> sorry fw but that isn't even close to an admission, its a warning.
> sherman


My attorney...the notorious Mr ST Esq. said that statement was as good as a hand written admission in the court of law. 



Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Fastwawa, was it's tasty little legs hurt any?


Hurt??? 
It's little legs was squirshed so bad they was flat. Had tire tracks all over em. 
And the saddest thing about it all was that frog was not only my pet, he was a huge part of my yearly income cause it was the US Hop Scotch National Champion just before uncle Sherm runned over it. 
I paid $10,000 fer that lil fellar and he was making me about $25,000/ yr in Hop Scotch tournaments and had just signed an endorsement contract worth $500,000 a year endorsing some kinda new fangled hop scotch shoe made by some company called Nike.
Had a good 4-5 yrs of competing left in him. 



Burkcarp1 said:


> Was there any eyewitnesses ??or is this a crock? Sherm care to elaborate??


Crock???
No...my pet frog didn't get eaten by no crock. Ain't no crocks up in Manistee Mich. Uncle Sherm runned over it.



sherman51 said:


> sure! his case was bunk. but he snuggled up to my insurance lady and she paid him off. but when the company found out they let her go and replaced her with bubba's bad brother.
> sherman


And FWIW...she liked to snuggle.
But that didn't have a dagburn thing to do with you havin to pay fer my boat you runned over and left. 
She told me how you tried to put a claim in to get the front of your truck fixed claimin you hit a deer. She said that deer you hit must a been named StarCraft cause you still had the StarCraft emblem off my boat stuck in your truck grill.


----------



## Lazy 8

[QUOTE="fastwater, post:



Hurt???
It's little legs was squirshed so bad they was flat. Had tire tracks all over em.
And the saddest thing about it all was that frog was not only my pet, he was a huge part of my yearly income cause it was the US Hop Scotch National Champion just before uncle Sherm runned over it.
I paid $10,000 fer that lil fellar and he was making me about $25,000/ yr in Hop Scotch tournaments and had just signed an endorsement contract worth $500,000 a year endorsing some kinda new fangled hop scotch shoe made by some company called Nike.
Had a good 4-5 yrs of competing left in him. 

Lest you forget about his future stud fees?


----------



## sherman51

I would like for you to know if your pet is not in your house you are responsible for any damage done to my truck. so now that you've admitted the frog was in the boat its my turn to sue you for a new truck plus lots of cash and interest on all the money i'll get from my law suit. take that and smoke it in your pipe fw. 

hey st do you want to be on the winning side this time. I need a good lawyer on this case its a win win.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Dear Shermie,
You have got to stay away from the sushi bar made with raw carp. It's affecting the reasoning section of your cerebellum. 
Also, quit eating at the all-you-can eat, frog legs smorgasburg. (It's not helping your case)
Signed.
The Indiana Bar Association.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Lest you forget about his future stud fees?


Yes...yes...the stud fees too!!!
Thanks lazy! Never thought of that.
I should have though cause we had just spent $5000 on T-shirts for lil frogs fan club members that looked just like the jersey lil frog wore in the hop scotch competitions.
The shirts were light green with a pic of lil frog on them with red, heart shaped eyes that said, " I'll Jump Your Bones" on the front of them.
I always teased lil frog askin him if'n he was really a horny toad.



sherman51 said:


> I would like for you to know if your pet is not in your house you are responsible for any damage done to my truck. so now that you've admitted the frog was in the boat its my turn to sue you for a new truck plus lots of cash and interest on all the money i'll get from my law suit. take that and smoke it in your pipe fw.
> 
> hey st do you want to be on the winning side this time. I need a good lawyer on this case its a win win.
> sherman


Sooo....are you tryin to imply that in some way, lil frog caused you to run over my boat...while he was sound asleep in my boat???
And do you think you could really steal Mr ST ESQ. attorney at law from me???
You really need to re-read again what Mr lazy posted for you from the Indiana Bar Association in post 11604. Especially the first two sentences. 
And FWIW...the Indiana 'Bar' Association is not a place in Indiana you go to get all liquored up like the place you was at right before you runned over my boat killin lil frog while he was asleep dreamin bout his retirement job as a stud frog.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, Well, Well, seems my little RICH Princey friend is back in the picture. He brought his friends to practice for our harvest party that is just around the corner. These guys crack me up.
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/0bO8sY7


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yes...yes...the stud fees too!!!
> Thanks lazy! Never thought of that.
> I should have though cause we had just spent $5000 on T-shirts for lil frogs fan club members that looked just like the jersey lil frog wore in the hop scotch competitions.
> The shirts were light green with a pic of lil frog on them with red, heart shaped eyes that said, " I'll Jump Your Bones" on the front of them.
> I always teased lil frog askin him if'n he was really a horny toad.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....are you tryin to imply that in some way, lil frog caused you to run over my boat...while he was sound asleep in my boat???
> And do you think you could really steal Mr ST ESQ. attorney at law from me???
> You really need to re-read again what Mr lazy posted for you from the Indiana Bar Association in post 11604. Especially the first two sentences.
> And FWIW...the Indiana 'Bar' Association is not a place in Indiana you go to get all liquored up like the place you was at right before you runned over my boat killin lil frog while he was asleep dreamin bout his retirement job as a stud frog.


As far as the stud fee and tshirts go, make one that says, I'm one *Horny Toad. *


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, Well, Well, seems my little RICH Princey friend is back in the picture. He brought his friends to practice for our harvest party that is just around the corner. These guys crack me up.
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/0bO8sY7


Hey lazy...are they bringing their friends with them again this time:


----------



## scioto_alex

Half-awake in the middle of the night, my mind wanders


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Dear Shermie,
> You have got to stay away from the sushi bar made with raw carp. It's affecting the reasoning section of your cerebellum.
> Also, quit eating at the all-you-can eat, frog legs smorgasburg. (It's not helping your case)
> Signed.
> The Indiana Bar Association.


you need to take the bar exam again my friend. I first found out about this law when I ran over my brothers cat in his drive way. I went to my insurance company to get them to pay the medical bills on his poor cat. I was told on no terms was I responsible for his pet if it was outside his house. that all pets that cause any damage outside the home makes it the owners responsibility and not mine. and yes I love frog legs. if his frog hadn't been stretching and showing off his muscular hind legs I wouldn't have been distracted and hit the tail light on his 50.00 trailer.



Sooo....are you tryin to imply that in some way, lil frog caused you to run over my boat...while he was sound asleep in my boat???
And do you think you could really steal Mr ST ESQ. attorney at law from me???
You really need to re-read again what Mr lazy posted for you from the Indiana Bar Association in post 11604. Especially the first two sentences. 
And FWIW...the Indiana 'Bar' Association is not a place in Indiana you go to get all liquored up like the place you was at right before you runned over my boat killin lil frog while he was asleep dreamin bout his retirement job as a stud frog.[/QUOTE]

for starters your frog wasn't asleep but had woke up and was showing off his muscular fleshy legs. as I had grew up in tn killing frogs and chowing down on the legs I became very excited and distracted from my driving and was in the process of running him over for his legs when your trailer light brought me back to reality.

poor old lazy ain't as slick as the esteemed st. I thought he was my friend. then he tries to underhandedly steer me in the wrong direction. I'm sure glad I didn't try to retain poor old lazy's services. but I suggested he retake the bar exam over. I got my info straight from the big dogs mouth (the insurance company) who has thousands of top notch lawyers on retainer who said I was entitled to whatever damages I wanted to receive from you. if st doesn't take this case i'm sure there will be others who wants this open and shut case.

I sure hope you invested the money you got from my insurance company wisely. maybe the interest you've earned will pay me off and we'll both be rich. but i'm having that new boat you got from st. your rein over me has just came to its end.

oh yeah good morning all you regular ogf rejects.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1

Go morning folks! FW was out shopping for dresses I see.....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning I’m going to the Physical therapist physical today.... Sherman, that frog may be gone and we all know that they taste like chicken!!!! I think you should take that chicken of his for Proper compensation


----------



## sherman51

I think you should take that chicken of his for Proper compensation[/QUOTE]

that's a great idea if he pursues his defense which is only going to drag this out. if st takes my case we all may end up rich. fw can pay me with interest then I can give a large sum to st and fw will still have all the money from my insurance co. st will make plenty, i'll make plenty, and fw will still be very rich.

but poor old lazy has lost his attorney respect.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hey lazy...are they bringing their friends with them again this time:


If they could talk, they'd be saying, we bad, oh yea we bad.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> you need to take the bar exam again my friend. I first found out about this law when I ran over my brothers cat in his drive way. I went to my insurance company to get them to pay the medical bills on his poor cat. I was told on no terms was I responsible for his pet if it was outside his house. that all pets that cause any damage outside the home makes it the owners responsibility and not mine. and yes I love frog legs. if his frog hadn't been stretching and showing off his muscular hind legs I wouldn't have been distracted and hit the tail light on his 50.00 trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....are you tryin to imply that in some way, lil frog caused you to run over my boat...while he was sound asleep in my boat???
> And do you think you could really steal Mr ST ESQ. attorney at law from me???
> You really need to re-read again what Mr lazy posted for you from the Indiana Bar Association in post 11604. Especially the first two sentences.
> And FWIW...the Indiana 'Bar' Association is not a place in Indiana you go to get all liquored up like the place you was at right before you runned over my boat killin lil frog while he was asleep dreamin bout his retirement job as a stud frog.


for starters your frog wasn't asleep but had woke up and was showing off his muscular fleshy legs. as I had grew up in tn killing frogs and chowing down on the legs I became very excited and distracted from my driving and was in the process of running him over for his legs when your trailer light brought me back to reality.

poor old lazy ain't as slick as the esteemed st. I thought he was my friend. then he tries to underhandedly steer me in the wrong direction. I'm sure glad I didn't try to retain poor old lazy's services. but I suggested he retake the bar exam over. I got my info straight from the big dogs mouth (the insurance company) who has thousands of top notch lawyers on retainer who said I was entitled to whatever damages I wanted to receive from you. if st doesn't take this case i'm sure there will be others who wants this open and shut case.

I sure hope you invested the money you got from my insurance company wisely. maybe the interest you've earned will pay me off and we'll both be rich. but i'm having that new boat you got from st. your rein over me has just came to its end.

oh yeah good morning all you regular ogf rejects.
sherman[/QUOTE]



Hmmm, morning Shermie. You oughta join me under this bus, kinda comfy down here....NOT!
This is a for real story. Not a fairy tale like your recount of the dreaded Frog Chronicals. My neighbor looked out his kitchen window to see his beloved kitty cat in the jaws of the neighbors Chow dog. That dog ripped that cat in two.
We went to court and suffice it to say, my neighbor quit work and has a mansion in Palm Spring, Aspen, the Hamptons and a private island near the Grand Bahamas.
Lost my moxie as a lawyer...indeed.
I walked outta that courtroom like one of those strutting goats above...I'm bad, oh yea, I'm bad.
Also, that frog was not asleep but merely playing possum with you and trying to stay alive. Poor beloved Froggie. I'm surprised the lawyer didn't hit you with road rage...or frog rage.


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, check out the goose in the middle of the gander. That's how I felt walking out of that court.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 319971


You can be driving home and everything just peachy keen but your butt knows it's getting closer to home. Urgency increases the closer you get to your private throne.


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie - this is for you and my northern friends. I wish you fair skies.
https://www.indystar.com/story/news...s-weekend-possibility-indiana-but/2143828001/


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I would like for you to know if your pet is not in your house you are responsible for any damage done to my truck. so now that you've admitted the frog was in the boat its my turn to sue you for a new truck plus lots of cash and interest on all the money i'll get from my law suit. take that and smoke it in your pipe fw.
> 
> hey st do you want to be on the winning side this time. I need a good lawyer on this case its a win win.
> sherman


pm sent.......How much are you willing to part with to retain my services this is a pm board right??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HOLY CRAP FW I FORGOT THE STUD FEES


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I think you should take that chicken of his for Proper compensation


that's a great idea if he pursues his defense which is only going to drag this out. if st takes my case we all may end up rich. fw can pay me with interest then I can give a large sum to st and fw will still have all the money from my insurance co. st will make plenty, i'll make plenty, and fw will still be very rich.

but poor old lazy has lost his attorney respect.
sherman[/QUOTE]

Roho is currently at a meeting he is holding with other ninja warrior roosters that have come from Japan at his request pertaining to the Chicky fillet situation.
I sent Roho both uncle Sherms and BH's OGF posts suggesting uncle Sherm take Roho as some kind of bogus exchange for a debt I do not owe.
This was Roho's and his army's response:





As you can see...they all got a big kick out of it and thought it was really hilarious.

Roho sent me an email that said, "If'n uncle Sherm wants a piece of me...leg...breast...wing...whatever, come get some!"


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater, You may not know this about uncle Sherman but he is the chicken eating ninja he will grab a hold of your pet bird snap his neck and have him on a grill before you know he’s gone.. all that will be left is his bones that will be picked clean of course


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> HOLY CRAP FW I FORGOT THE STUD FEES


I did too!!!
Special thanks to lazy for lookin out.
We will have to cut him in on a 3rd all the proceeds.
I have made calls to Peta's headquarters Norfolk Virginia and explained the circumstances in which lil frog was grossly mutilated. They put me in contact with their lead attorney. Told her I have retained Mr ST ESQ. for legal counsel. Apparently, she knows Mr ST very, very well and has volunteered her services as co-counsel free of charge. 
She stated this will most likely result in a multi-million $ lawsuit attaching all of Mr uncle Sherman's assets up to...and including...his favorite goose. 

ST, since we can thank lazy(the Pres. of the Company we work for) for thinking of the stud fees which would have been astronomical, I think we should split all proceeds in 3rds. 
Your thoughts???


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater, You may not know this about uncle Sherman but he is the chicken eating ninja he will grab a hold of your pet bird snap his neck and have him on a grill before you know he’s gone.. all that will be left is his bones that will be picked clean of course


Spoke to Roho again via email.
He emailed, " that he wasn't worried about uncle Sherm in the least showing up this far away. Said his truck would break down before he got here."


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> for starters your frog wasn't asleep but had woke up and was showing off his muscular fleshy legs. as I had grew up in tn killing frogs and chowing down on the legs I became very excited and distracted from my driving and was in the process of running him over for his legs when your trailer light brought me back to reality.
> 
> poor old lazy ain't as slick as the esteemed st. I thought he was my friend. then he tries to underhandedly steer me in the wrong direction. I'm sure glad I didn't try to retain poor old lazy's services. but I suggested he retake the bar exam over. I got my info straight from the big dogs mouth (the insurance company) who has thousands of top notch lawyers on retainer who said I was entitled to whatever damages I wanted to receive from you. if st doesn't take this case i'm sure there will be others who wants this open and shut case.
> 
> I sure hope you invested the money you got from my insurance company wisely. maybe the interest you've earned will pay me off and we'll both be rich. but i'm having that new boat you got from st. your rein over me has just came to its end.
> 
> oh yeah good morning all you regular ogf rejects.
> sherman




Hmmm, morning Shermie. You oughta join me under this bus, kinda comfy down here....NOT!
This is a for real story. Not a fairy tale like your recount of the dreaded Frog Chronicals. My neighbor looked out his kitchen window to see his beloved kitty cat in the jaws of the neighbors Chow dog. That dog ripped that cat in two.
We went to court and suffice it to say, my neighbor quit work and has a mansion in Palm Spring, Aspen, the Hamptons and a private island near the Grand Bahamas.
Lost my moxie as a lawyer...indeed.
I walked outta that courtroom like one of those strutting goats above...I'm bad, oh yea, I'm bad.
Also, that frog was not asleep but merely playing possum with you and trying to stay alive. Poor beloved Froggie. I'm surprised the lawyer didn't hit you with road rage...or frog rage. [/QUOTE]

there is a big difference between someone else loose pet doing damage and a human doing damage. letting his pet go onto someone else's property made him liable for damages just like fastwater is liable for damages for not having his frog penned up. enough said.



1basshunter said:


> Fastwater, You may not know this about uncle Sherman but he is the chicken eating ninja he will grab a hold of your pet bird snap his neck and have him on a grill before you know he’s gone.. all that will be left is his bones that will be picked clean of course


where I grew up we grabbed then by the head then wrung there necks until the head came off in our hands. poor old foul didnt have a chance.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> Hmmm, morning Shermie. You oughta join me under this bus, kinda comfy down here....NOT!
> This is a for real story. Not a fairy tale like your recount of the dreaded Frog Chronicals. My neighbor looked out his kitchen window to see his beloved kitty cat in the jaws of the neighbors Chow dog. That dog ripped that cat in two.
> We went to court and suffice it to say, my neighbor quit work and has a mansion in Palm Spring, Aspen, the Hamptons and a private island near the Grand Bahamas.
> Lost my moxie as a lawyer...indeed.
> I walked outta that courtroom like one of those strutting goats above...I'm bad, oh yea, I'm bad.
> Also, that frog was not asleep but merely playing possum with you and trying to stay alive. Poor beloved Froggie. I'm surprised the lawyer didn't hit you with road rage...or frog rage.


there is a big difference between someone else loose pet doing damage and a human doing damage. letting his pet go onto someone else's property made him liable for damages just like fastwater is liable for damages for not having his frog penned up. enough said.



where I grew up we grabbed then by the head then wrung there necks until the head came off in our hands. poor old foul didnt have a chance.
sherman[/QUOTE]

Shermie - IDK about you wringing their little necks. It sounds to me like you're inaccurately remembering your youth when you used to choke that little chicken. Two entirely different critters.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I did too!!!
> Special thanks to lazy for lookin out.
> We will have to cut him in on a 3rd all the proceeds.
> I have made calls to Peta's headquarters Norfolk Virginia and explained the circumstances in which lil frog was grossly mutilated. They put me in contact with their lead attorney. Told her I have retained Mr ST ESQ. for legal counsel. Apparently, she knows Mr ST very, very well and has volunteered her services as co-counsel free of charge.
> She stated this will most likely result in a multi-million $ lawsuit attaching all of Mr uncle Sherman's assets up to...and including...his favorite goose.
> 
> ST, since we can thank lazy(the Pres. of the Company we work for) for thinking of the stud fees which would have been astronomical, I think we should split all proceeds in 3rds.
> Your thoughts???


As I sit here by a open hearth fire, smoking a dr garbow pipe...talking to the judge.........


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> there is a big difference between someone else loose pet doing damage and a human doing damage. letting his pet go onto someone else's property made him liable for damages just like fastwater is liable for damages for not having his frog penned up. enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> where I grew up we grabbed then by the head then wrung there necks until the head came off in our hands. poor old foul didnt have a chance.
> sherman


Shermie - IDK about you wringing their little necks. It sounds to me like you're inaccurately remembering your youth when you used to choke that little chicken. Two entirely different critters. [/QUOTE]

i'm sorry but I don't spit and tell. 

we had fried chicken every sun. then had dumplings often.

we got out fishing about midnight last night. the only fish we hooked my son did it. but it got tangled in another line and pulled the hook. tonight will be much better (we hope)
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> As I sit here by a open hearth fire, smoking a dr garbow pipe...talking to the judge.........


Got double malt Scotch?


----------



## Lazy 8

we got out fishing about midnight last night. the only fish we hooked my son did it. but it got tangled in another line and pulled the hook. tonight will be much better (we hope)
sherman[/QUOTE]


Shermie, I hope you catch all your live well will hold.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> HOLY CRAP FW I FORGOT THE STUD FEES


What,you mean to tell me that you didn’t have a full page ad in the bullfrog mag every month!!?? For stud fees? Unbelievable!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> What,you mean to tell me that you didn’t have a full page ad in the bullfrog mag every month!!?? For stud fees? Unbelievable!!


His stud was shooting Blanks


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> His stud was shooting Blanks


I’m pretty sure ole FW had him tested and he was very potent...


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> we got out fishing about midnight last night. the only fish we hooked my son did it. but it got tangled in another line and pulled the hook. tonight will be much better (we hope)
> sherman



Shermie, I hope you catch all your live well will hold. [/QUOTE]

that would be way to many. we use the lake for our live well, LOL. we put them on a stringer and hang them over the side in the lake. that is when we get them in, LOL.



Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m pretty sure ole FW had him tested and he was very potent...


not after I was finished with him, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> Shermie, I hope you catch all your live well will hold.


that would be way to many. we use the lake for our live well, LOL. we put them on a stringer and hang them over the side in the lake. that is when we get them in, LOL.



not after I was finished with him, LOL.
sherman[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Another administration !!!!!!! Got him


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Another administration !!!!!!! Got him


Huh? What administration are you talking about ? Trump?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Hey Lazy, you being from WV you might know something about rail tunnels and the men who made them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Admission....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Admission....


Of guilt....


----------



## scioto_alex

September already


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

well guys this trip was a bust. were just a little to early to get the salmon in Manistee lake. we were told the fishing on the big lake is awesome right now. but I didnt bring any trolling gear. were heading home a little later today empty handed.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Two Minute Warning - a movie before its time


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 320159


I just don't see but 1 jack a$$.
sherman


----------



## ress

Tough sherm but ya don't know til ya try.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaskangiles

sherman51 said:


> well guys this trip was a bust. were just a little to early to get the salmon in Manistee lake. we were told the fishing on the big lake is awesome right now. but I didnt bring any trolling gear. were heading home a little later today empty handed.
> sherman


Bust? No way! Much better to have gone and did something. Wasn’t this a first for two of them? I call that a success!


----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 320157


Remember when we were young we worried about getting old? Now we worry about NOT getting older !!!!


----------



## FOSR

While I'm on my FOSR login, here's the site I've been working on:

http://www.asilbajo.com/fosr_web_2019/fosr_index.html


----------



## scioto_alex

Ready to time travel? Here's a taste of what Web pages looked like in the 1990s

http://www.exit109.com/~mstevens/


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Alaskangiles said:


> Bust? No way! Much better to have gone and did something. Wasn’t this a first for two of them? I call that a success!


the one new guy backed out on us. but my nephew was new and my son doesn't remember a lot about going. we had a great time but the fish just wasnt there. we drove around and seen lots of deer near the lake.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Admission....





Burkcarp1 said:


> Of guilt....


You can just look at uncle Sherms avatar with that grin and hat on and if that don't have guilty wrote a over it I don't know what does.
And just the things we know he's guilty of...can you'ns even imagine what he's guilty of we don't know about???
That's more than scary!!!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You can just look at uncle Sherms avatar with that grin and hat on and if that don't have guilty wrote a over it I don't know what does.
> And just the things we know he's guilty of...can you'ns even imagine what he's guilty of we don't know about???
> That's more than scary!!!


I sure hope you guys never find out.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

good morning alex and all you other rejects. 

it got cold a couple of nights up there fishing. I was wearing my deer hunting gear. it got down to 46 fri night. and the lake was way high. looked like a different lake.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

What's your watershed (in the Scioto) - I added this map to the FOSR site.

http://www.asilbajo.com/fosr_web_2019/whats_your_watershed.pdf


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning folks!


----------



## ress

That crystal clear air sure is awesome this time of the year!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Morning folks!


Good Mornin!


----------



## fastwater

Good mornin!
Gonna be a good day Tater!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Going to do more power washing today. Chased down a 24 ft extension to reach the second story peak. Front sidewalk is 90ft long so she, or , we will be busy all day.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Going to do more power washing today. Chased down a 24 ft extension to reach the second story peak. Front sidewalk is 90ft long so she, or , we will be busy all day.


 Yes, busy...busy...busy!
Working in the woods again today.
Cutting more trees and hauling.

Took the weekend off having a 13th B-Day party/overnight camp out for G-son. Ended up with about 25 all together. They all pitched tents...we had a camp fire, games, swimming and plenty to eat.
Think 'lil puppy' and I had the most fun out of all of them.
Lil puppy had so many kids to watch, about 1:30 Sunday mornin after all the kids were finally in their tents, he was so exhausted he came over by the campfire laying down next to me and went sound to sleep. Was kinda funny as after about an hour, he heard one of the kids coming out of their tent to walk a bit into the woods to take a leak, lil puppy raised his head, looked at me with that 'I'm tired' look...then got up and escorted the kid to the woods and back to his tent. After that, lil puppy came back up and with a sigh, layed back down.
Sitting here this morning thinking about the great time these kids had over the weekend spending their time outside without any video games or sitting in the house in front of a TV, it does my heart good to know that still yet today, if young people are given the opportunity to enjoy the outdoors they will do so rather than wanting to stay glued 24/7 to a cell phone or vid game.
Here's a pic of him(center of boys) and his baseball buddies (two girls on the end are his younger sisters that wanted to be in the pic) taken earlier Sat. morning.


----------



## fiveeyes

outstanding, Grampa


----------



## ress

Way to go!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Good for you Gramps! Kinda reminds me of camping out when I was in the Boy Scouts. Memories that'll last forever.
Especially if they learned any skills.


----------



## ress

Ha. She loves to help.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

No disrespect meant but does she have her own boat and like old hillbillies from WV?


----------



## sherman51

to derail a little here. on the way home from fishing we stopped at a fruit market to get some peaches. they had fire rings and grates to go on top. I wanted one for the wife and settled on 54". my nephew said I should see if they would come down a little. I asked him to try for I had never tried this. he told me to do it. so I went to the counter and asked the lady if they gave discounts to old vets. she said she didnt know she hadn't heard of it but she would ask the owner. he was a few feet away so she asked him. he came over and asked what I needed. I asked him if he gave discounts to old vets. he said what did I have in mind. I said I thought I would leave that up to him, I didnt want him losing money or anything. he thought for a moment and said how did 15% sound. I thought that was great and told him so. it saved me 36.00 and I was very happy. the wife was tickled when she seen it.
sherman


----------



## FOSR

Pics of the fire ring!

There is (was?) a place north of Mt. Vernon, who has (had?) some excellent fire4 rings ang grills with stuff like grates that could raise or lower or swing out of the way.

When I was working at the Home Depot they had a few different fire rings but they were all frail crap that probably wouldn't last more than two or three seasons.


----------



## scioto_alex

Mom always liked you better.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> to derail a little here. on the way home from fishing we stopped at a fruit market to get some peaches. they had fire rings and grates to go on top. I wanted one for the wife and settled on 54". my nephew said I should see if they would come down a little. I asked him to try for I had never tried this. he told me to do it. so I went to the counter and asked the lady if they gave discounts to old vets. she said she didnt know she hadn't heard of it but she would ask the owner. he was a few feet away so she asked him. he came over and asked what I needed. I asked him if he gave discounts to old vets. he said what did I have in mind. I said I thought I would leave that up to him, I didnt want him losing money or anything. he thought for a moment and said how did 15% sound. I thought that was great and told him so. it saved me 36.00 and I was very happy. the wife was tickled when she seen it.
> sherman


Glad you're saving that $ uncle Sherm. Gonna be paying out some big cash here shortly when this huge lawsuit gets to rollin. 
And PS...there won't be any senior citizen or Veteran discount fer what you did to lil frog.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Glad you're saving that $ uncle Sherm. Gonna be paying out some big cash here shortly when this huge lawsuit gets to rollin.
> And PS...there won't be any senior citizen or Veteran discount fer what you did to lil frog.


the frog is toast, pun intended. they had great frog legs at the china restaurant we ate in on out fishing trip. my laws suit trumps yours for damages. I checked with the supreme court and they all said the owner of any loose pet was liable for damages. 
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Walking home from the store, I could smell at least three different grills going in the neighborhood.

I'll be lighting the Weber 22 very soon. Ribs and chx.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> to derail a little here. on the way home from fishing we stopped at a fruit market to get some peaches. they had fire rings and grates to go on top. I wanted one for the wife and settled on 54". my nephew said I should see if they would come down a little. I asked him to try for I had never tried this. he told me to do it. so I went to the counter and asked the lady if they gave discounts to old vets. she said she didnt know she hadn't heard of it but she would ask the owner. he was a few feet away so she asked him. he came over and asked what I needed. I asked him if he gave discounts to old vets. he said what did I have in mind. I said I thought I would leave that up to him, I didnt want him losing money or anything. he thought for a moment and said how did 15% sound. I thought that was great and told him so. it saved me 36.00 and I was very happy. the wife was tickled when she seen it.
> sherman


 Funny, I just bought a 36" fire ring from Tractor Supply this afternnon. They keep them in the back room not on display but they show them on their website. No grate or grill though. 16 gauge galvanized steel...

Almost bought 4 Foot X 2 Foot X2 Foot Stock Tank to use as a burning barrel. but I'll see how the fire ring works first.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Mom always liked you better.


You're split personality is showing


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Walking home from the store, I could smell at least three different grills going in the neighborhood.
> 
> I'll be lighting the Weber 22 very soon. Ribs and chx.


Invite FOSR.


----------



## Lazy 8

Everybody needs a little help now and then...
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/mQKJMB0


----------



## ress

Next weekend I'll get the 24 ft extension going. Most say it will bust your butt! 2800 psi going through it. There are support harnesses to ware but I'll see if my 295# can anchor it from kicking back!


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Next weekend I'll get the 24 ft extension going. Most say it will bust your butt! 2800 psi going through it. There are support harnesses to ware but I'll see if my 295# can anchor it from kicking back!


Watch that thing don't pull your pudding.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> the frog is toast, pun intended. they had great frog legs at the china restaurant we ate in on out fishing trip. my laws suit trumps yours for damages. *I checked with the supreme court and they all said* the owner of any loose pet was liable for damages.
> sherman


From the sounds of things...I'm thinkin you must have stopped at one of them marijuana stores while you was in Mich.
You didn't run over any more boats while you was there did ya?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> From the sounds of things...I'm thinkin you must have stopped at one of them marijuana stores while you was in Mich.
> You didn't run over any more boats while you was there did ya?


He did stop at the first Domino's he saw on the way home....hmm...


----------



## Lazy 8

I've heard of deep fried, twinkies, Snicker bars and even beer...but...


----------



## Lazy 8

I never thought I'd have to have my rider aligned. How fast will yours go?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning alz


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning you bunch of..

Shermie - I just received a few likes, did you just wake up?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> From the sounds of things...I'm thinkin you must have stopped at one of them marijuana stores while you was in Mich.
> You didn't run over any more boats while you was there did ya?


ha, ha, ha, no I wasnt driving. my nephew took his diesel and did all the driving.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning you bunch of..
> 
> Shermie - I just received a few likes, did you just wake up?


close I slept in until 8:00 today. im still tired from fishing all night while in mich.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I've heard of deep fried, twinkies, Snicker bars and even beer...but...


They don't call it Whataburger for nothing.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Alaskangiles

scioto_alex said:


>


I exploded a turbo two weeks ago...pulling my camper. It’s much funnier to watch on YouTube


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 320495


Good one! Reminds me of why do they give the old farts Viagra at the nursing home?
It keeps them from rolling outta bed at night.

Imagine a kickstand. There's a mental picture that'll haunt you.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Alrighty, is everybody ready for fall? It's supposed to feel like it starting tomorrow I believe. Football has already started. It's about time for cider and the chestnuts are just starting to drop on the tree I planted at my MIL's years ago. They're pretty tasty if you can beat the deer to them .


----------



## Alaskangiles

Someone say deer?!!?!!?


----------



## Lazy 8

Alaskangiles said:


> Someone say deer?!!?!!?


Yes deer. 

I have to share something with y'all. Especially Fastwawa Bunyon. I had broken a haft on an axe and I really needed it today. So instead of going to town to buy one or to make one, I decided to let Hillbilly Ingenuity kick in. I call this my Hillbilly Haft. I think it too me every bit of 45 seconds.


----------



## Alaskangiles

Looks like it worked to me! Clean looking old head too.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes deer.
> 
> I have to share something with y'all. Especially Fastwawa Bunyon. I had broken a haft on an axe and I really needed it today. So instead of going to town to buy one or to make one, I decided to let Hillbilly Ingenuity kick in. I call this my Hillbilly Haft. I think it too me every bit of 45 seconds.


Now that right there is usin your noodle.
For better leverage on the swing action...try attaching a few more pair to the end of that one. You can wrap coat hanger and duct tape around the handles so they don't come undone


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes deer.
> 
> I have to share something with y'all. Especially Fastwawa Bunyon. I had broken a haft on an axe and I really needed it today. So instead of going to town to buy one or to make one, I decided to let Hillbilly Ingenuity kick in. I call this my Hillbilly Haft. I think it too me every bit of 45 seconds.


that would also make a fine weapon. I have never seen better hillbilly 1nginuity anywhere. modern tools with old tools to make a totally new tool.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Should be time to gather buckeyes.

In 2012 FOSR had a planting event at the Oshay marina. We put in some trees, and I had a bag of buckeyes gathered from my friend's place at Bellepoint (right on the junction of Mill Creek and the Scioto).

I directed volunteers from BMW Financial Services to plant them outside the edges of the mown area. I havgen't been back to check on the results, since I no longer drive.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes deer.
> I had broken a haft on an axe and I really needed it today.


It's probably why a lot of you are missing fingers.....


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> It's probably why a lot of you are missing fingers.....


I can count to 7 1/2?


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Bermuda & Dorian - holy crap that place got wiped.


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa- you been keeping tabs on ol Roho?
https://www.foxnews.com/health/rooster-pecked-woman-death-freak-attack.amp


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa- you been keeping tabs on ol Roho?
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/rooster-pecked-woman-death-freak-attack.amp


I seen that .lol! He better put him on a leash...


----------



## spikeg79

Seems like neighbor's buddy doesn't give a hoot about the No Contact Not to be within 500 feet court order so we're following the advice of the police officer that my wife talked too last night and she's going to stop off and pick up a trail camera to get photographic evidence that he's been hanging around.


----------



## scioto_alex

When someone says "Then a light bulb went off" don't they really mean that a light bulb came on?


----------



## ress

geezzz


----------



## scioto_alex

Someone in the neighborhood runs a smoker, and I haven't figured out where they are.

In my old neighborhood, there was one neighbor who liked to have a fire in the fireplace, but they were not good at it. They would gag the neighborhood with a visible haze of smoke.

I hate to say this but I expect more restrictions about fires and smoking and grilling and anything that puts smoke into the air.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Someone in the neighborhood runs a smoker, and I haven't figured out where they are.
> 
> In my old neighborhood, there was one neighbor who liked to have a fire in the fireplace, but they were not good at it. They would gag the neighborhood with a visible haze of smoke.
> 
> I hate to say this but I expect more restrictions about fires and smoking and grilling and anything that puts smoke into the air.


I saw somewhere, Australia I think, where a vegan neighbor was pissed at her neighbor for putting the smell of grilled beef in the air and she had to breathe it.
The next day I saw where 2,000 people had either invited themselves or were invited to a cookout at the dudes place.
UREATHA!!! FOUND IT!!!
https://nypost.com/2019/09/04/thous...gan-who-sued-neighbors-over-smelly-meats/amp/


----------



## Lazy 8

spikeg79 said:


> Seems like neighbor's buddy doesn't give a hoot about the No Contact Not to be within 500 feet court order so we're following the advice of the police officer that my wife talked too last night and she's going to stop off and pick up a trail camera to get photographic evidence that he's been hanging around.


Those trail cams can catch all kinds of vermin. Even 2 legged ones.
We lost a kitty cat and a neighbor thought they saw a coyote. We bought a trail cam and after 4 nights...bingo. Sorry but this is a pic of a pic. But you get the idea. (Just pinch it open)


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa- you been keeping tabs on ol Roho?
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/rooster-pecked-woman-death-freak-attack.amp


I sure hope uncle Sherm reads this before he borrows a truck that'll make it this far and comes here messin with Roho.
Sure would hate to be the one to have to pull ole Roho off of uncle Sherm.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Just took the trash out. Where was this beautiful clear night when the meteors were in town? Not a cloud in the sky in NE Ohio. Did a little star gazing.


----------



## scioto_alex

I used to have a pot like this


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen !!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen !!!!


Good Mornin BH


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Afternoon fellar's!


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Afternoon fellar's!


Afternoon!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hi there


----------



## Alaskangiles

2 more minutes, Bub!


----------



## Alaskangiles

That was stressing me out! Lol, afternoon gents. I’ve got a couple boys begging for a squirrel hunt.


----------



## scioto_alex

Baby, will you eat that there snack cracker in your special outfit, for me,please?


Say, you don't think there's any way I could get that quarter from underneath your pointy boot, do ya? All I want is just one more oatmeal pie.


Little Debbie Little Debbie! I'm a-comin' home, Baby!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Baby, will you eat that there snack cracker in your special outfit, for me,please?
> 
> 
> Say, you don't think there's any way I could get that quarter from underneath your pointy boot, do ya? All I want is just one more oatmeal pie.
> 
> 
> Little Debbie Little Debbie! I'm a-comin' home, Baby!


FOSRMAN - No disrespect intended, implied or otherwise (I love ya brother) but...what color's the sky in your world?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> FOSRMAN - No disrespect intended, implied or otherwise (I love ya brother) but...what color's the sky in your world?


You better check your seed bag....I bet some are missing...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> You better check you seed bag....I bet some are missing...


He said he used to have some kinda pot? OR AM I LOSING IT?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> He said he used to have some kinda pot? OR AM I LOSING IT?


He maybe trying a new seed to cut into your business..I bet those weren't buckeyes he was planting but a new seed variety. Hmmm...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> He maybe trying a new seed to cut into your business..I bet those weren't buckeyes he was planting but a new seed variety. Hmmm...


In a tree form? It would take waay too long to reap what you sew?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> In a tree form? I would take waay too long to reap what you sew?


He's making it up on volume?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> He's making it up on volume?


If it did work out for him, I'd go over right before harvest and release some kinda invasive species and wipe the competition out.


----------



## Lazy 8

I wouldn't wish a lot of this on my worst enemy.


----------



## 1basshunter

Somebody has been into lazy’s seeds


----------



## Daveo76

Get outside and look at the moon and Jupiter. Look to the left and see Saturn. Down to the right is Libra, the scales. Beautiful tonight


----------



## Snakecharmer

Daveo76 said:


> Get outside and look at the wood. It's right next to the and Jupiter. Look to the left and see Saturn. Down to the right is Libra, the scales. Beautiful tonight


What wood?


----------



## Daveo76

It's a derail thread. Just thought I WOULD say WOOD instead of MOON<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Daveo76

Sorry SC


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## FOSR

Lazy 8 said:


> FOSRMAN - No disrespect intended, implied or otherwise (I love ya brother) but...what color's the sky in your world?


The sky appears blue because the molecules in the atmosphere scatter the short blue wavelengths in the sunlight, while the longer red wavelengths can weave between the molecules. So in red, we can see the sun itself, but in blue the sunlight is everywhere.

In space, with no atmosphere, the "sky" appears black, with white stars.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Daveo76 said:


> Sorry SC


It was too cloudy when I went out last night to look...Early Thursday morning would have been perfect if knew where to look. I'll try tonight!


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> It's a derail thread. Just thought I WOULD say WOOD instead of MOON<<<<<<<<<


Dave - we like your sense of humor! There's a place for you and that kind of thinking here! 
Keep up the weird work!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

weed, buckeyes and Buckeyes

https://www.bannersociety.com/2018/9/29/20729129/ohio-state-helmet-stickers-buckeye-marijuana-leaves


----------



## Daveo76

Lazy 8 said:


> Dave - we like your sense of humor! There's a place for you and that kind of thinking here!
> Keep up the weird work!


Truth be known, I was outside looking at the stars and had my phone with me and posted. I never post from the phone. Couldn't find an edit button. That's one reason I always use the puter. I just can't manage binoculars, beer , a phone and a computer at the same time. Like trying to fish for Hybrid Stripers with 2 rods and reels, just don't work out very well,,,,,


----------



## Snakecharmer

Daveo76 said:


> Truth be known, I was outside looking at the stars and had my phone with me and posted. I never post from the phone. Couldn't find an edit button. That's one reason I always use the puter. I just can't manage binoculars, beer , a phone and a computer at the same time. Like trying to fish for Hybrid Stripers with 2 rods and reels, just don't work out very well,,,,,


Maybe the beer was the problem? Nah....LOL


----------



## Burkcarp1

Daveo76 said:


> Truth be known, I was outside looking at the stars and had my phone with me and posted. I never post from the phone. Couldn't find an edit button. That's one reason I always use the puter. I just can't manage binoculars, beer , a phone and a computer at the same time. Like trying to fish for Hybrid Stripers with 2 rods and reels, just don't work out very well,,,,,


What!!! You can’t multi task?? Lol


----------



## sherman51

did any of you guys miss me just a little? got ready and came down to Brookville camping wed. couldn't get my wife's hot spot on her tablet to work for me. then this morning I had my son download one on his phone that works great.

so a late good morning to all you guys.



1basshunter said:


> View attachment 320829
> Somebody has been into lazy’s seeds


thats how I feel about life most days. the seed takes me away from all that.



Daveo76 said:


> Sorry SC


never say your sorry for derailing this thread. new blood confusing the older guys is always welcome. most if not all of us are confused on here. if not we cook up some brownies with lazy's seeds.
sherman


----------



## M R DUCKS

Daveo76,Get outside and look at the moon and Jupiter. Look to the left and see Saturn. Down to the right is Libra, the scales. Beautiful tonight
You forgot, look behind you and you'll see Uranus....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey Lazy who lives here?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 320945
> Hey Lazy who lives here?


Haha, I see they've painted the, Room Addition, since I lived there. That there's some hillbilly ingenuity at it's finest.

I did the underpinning.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Truth be known, I was outside looking at the stars and had my phone with me and posted. I never post from the phone. Couldn't find an edit button. That's one reason I always use the puter. I just can't manage binoculars, beer , a phone and a computer at the same time. Like trying to fish for Hybrid Stripers with 2 rods and reels, just don't work out very well,,,,,


Derailing means never having to say, "hey, is this your sheep or one of mine."


----------



## Lazy 8

Did you ever get some change back from a transaction, look down and see what you think to be an old coin only to be fooled and it was minted in 2007 or something like that?
Today was not one of those days. Meet Buffy.
I was SHOCKED!



Do you think this nickle's worth 7 cents?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Time to milk the cows boys. Up and at them...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you ever get some change back from a transaction, look down and see what you think to be an old coin only to be fooled and it was minted in 2007 or something like that?
> Today was not one of those days. Meet Buffy.
> I was SHOCKED!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this nickle's worth 7 cents?


Probably at least $1.50. The buffalo was modeled after "Black Diamond" a bison at the Bronx Zoo.

https://www.coinstudy.com/1925-nickel-value.html


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 320945
> Hey Lazy who lives here?


the question is did they live in the van and build the house on or was the van added to the house?? my dil just said there's mom's bathroom. they are adding a bathroom since her mom moved in. they just sold an old van they had parked in there yard. some guy said he need it to live in. the brakes was locked up and hadn't been run for some time. the guy came up and offered him 500.00 for it and he jumped at it.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Probably at least $1.50. The buffalo was modeled after "Black Diamond" a bison at the Bronx Zoo.
> 
> https://www.coinstudy.com/1925-nickel-value.html


Wow, little did I think it was kind of rare. However, on that graph or table showing their worth, they should have a column for POOR condition. 
Oh well, I think it's neat to find one. I always like buffalo nickels and Mercury dimes. I also like Morgan silver dollars and I have some of those. Some dating back in the 1800's. Have you ever seen those guys making a ring out of a Morgan?


----------



## Daveo76

Burkcarp1 said:


> What!!! You can’t multi task?? Lol


Sure dude!! Just one thing at a time!!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Wow, little did I think it was kind of rare. However, on that graph or table showing their worth, they should have a column for POOR condition.
> Oh well, I think it's neat to find one. I always like buffalo nickels and Mercury dimes. I also like Morgan silver dollars and I have some of those. Some dating back in the 1800's. Have you ever seen those guys making a ring out of a Morgan?


sure would love to have one of those rings. wish I knew where to get one.
sherman


----------



## Blue Pike

Sherman
Amazon has everything

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=silver+d...648987&tag=googhydr-20&ref=pd_sl_951cj3lnzk_e


----------



## scioto_alex

I've been making red hot pepper sauce, out on the patio bench so as not to tear-gas everyone out of the house. I put a power strip on the end of the bench so I could cook out there.

Two heads of garlic + 5 white onions + a bowl of mixed red peppers = The Sauce With Two Heads










My late mother's old 1960s Oster blender and my 1990s Le Creuset










Just bubbling off some extra fluid, time to adjust vinegar and/or salt


----------



## Daveo76

M R DUCKS said:


> Daveo76,Get outside and look at the moon and Jupiter. Look to the left and see Saturn. Down to the right is Libra, the scales. Beautiful tonight
> You forgot, look behind you and you'll see Uranus....


 Sweet


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 320945
> Hey Lazy who lives here?


Burkie, would you call that a candominium or a vandominium?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> Burkie, would you call that a candominium or a vandominium?


Mixture of both I guess..


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

There are a lot of construction-error images out there and I wonder how many of those are because of someone's mistake in the computer designs for a project. There must be times when the contractors say Well, that's what the plans call for, and there it is.


----------



## sherman51

Blue Pike said:


> Sherman
> Amazon has everything
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=silver+d...648987&tag=googhydr-20&ref=pd_sl_951cj3lnzk_e


hey thank you blue. I have one on order.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

My back yard smells like corn roasting on a grill.


----------



## ress

Your neighbors teasing you? I smelled a smoker earlier today.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I've been making red hot pepper sauce, out on the patio bench so as not to tear-gas everyone out of the house. I put a power strip on the end of the bench so I could cook out there.
> 
> Two heads of garlic + 5 white onions + a bowl of mixed red peppers = The Sauce With Two Heads
> 
> View attachment 321071
> 
> 
> My late mother's old 1960s Oster blender and my 1990s Le Creuset
> 
> View attachment 321073
> 
> 
> Just bubbling off some extra fluid, time to adjust vinegar and/or salt
> 
> View attachment 321077


My brother and his boy make hot sauce every year about this time. They use it for cooking and on the label they call it BrylCream. He says, just a lil dab'll do ya. He ain't lying. But unlike me, he's a fire breather.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## fiveeyes

looks like they might be thinkin' , it'll catch fire


----------



## scioto_alex

That goes back to this thread's earlier discussion of various coffee-making setups.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

that one guy looks like Steven king


----------



## scioto_alex

I've started hanging out with a different crowd. We get hammered.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

The secretary of my job will not allow me to know what I'm doing.
It's also above my pay grade. 
I need help.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> The secretary of my job will not allow me to know what I'm doing.
> It's also above my pay grade.
> I need help.


You could get saugeye Tom to help you just be Prepared to pay a lot of money or you can get fastwater and he will get Tom to help you but you’re paying more money because he’s just going to be a Middleman now if you would just use Sherman he will tell you that you’re not really smart enough to handle the job of being a CEO of your company and that you should Hire him at an inflated rate of pay then he would tell you to fire your secretary and hire Ress at an Exorbitant amount of money  but on the bright side you will save a Ton money it would be cheaper than hiring Tom and or fast water to help you..... sorry Tom looks like you’re not going to make money for this  but you should sue me for giving him great Advice


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> You could get saugeye Tom to help you just be Prepared to pay a lot of money or you can get fastwater and he will get Tom to help you but you’re paying more money because he’s just going to be a Middleman now if you would just use Sherman he will tell you that you’re not really smart enough to handle the job of being a CEO of your company and that you should Hire him at an inflated rate of pay then he would tell you to fire your secretary and hire Ress at an Exorbitant amount of money  but on the bright side you will save a Ton money it would be cheaper than hiring Tom and or fast water to help you..... sorry Tom looks like you’re not going to make money for this  but you should sue me for giving him great Advice


I'd hire Ress's wife. She seems to do all the work at his place... Planting trees and powerwashing the walk and driveway.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> I'd hire Ress's wife. She seems to do all the work at his place... Planting trees and powerwashing the walk and driveway.


He should be well rested and eager to take on the job with the CEO that doesn’t even know how to spell his name without the help of Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> You could get saugeye Tom to help you just be Prepared to pay a lot of money or you can get fastwater and he will get Tom to help you but you’re paying more money because he’s just going to be a Middleman now if you would just use Sherman he will tell you that you’re not really smart enough to handle the job of being a CEO of your company and that you should Hire him at an inflated rate of pay then he would tell you to fire your secretary and hire Ress at an Exorbitant amount of money  but on the bright side you will save a Ton money it would be cheaper than hiring Tom and or fast water to help you..... sorry Tom looks like you’re not going to make money for this  but you should sue me for giving him great Advice


Dang


----------



## scioto_alex

Brewing coffee in a bed of hot sand


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning all! Chop chop!


----------



## sherman51

morning all you rejects from normal life.

got home from my 1st camping trip with the Jayco camper I bought on here last night. it worked out pretty good. but wasnt as roomy as my old mh the insurance totaled out on me. and we made 2 trips to the campgrounds. 1 for the camper another 1 for the boat. sure miss the motor home but its impossible to replace for a measly 7700.00. thats all they paid me for the old one. it was a 93 bounder 34' with only 54000 miles on her.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Are any of you following what's happening with the politics in the UK? They voted to leave the European Union, mainly because of immigration fears, and now the deadline is coming up and they literally have no plan.

The Prime Minister (second one in this) is at war with the Parliament. One member of the minister's party actually crossed the aisle to join the opposition while the minister was speaking. The minister plans to suspend Parliament.

They do not have a constitution to govern any of this, so they are jumping from one short-term move to another. Businesses and consumers have no idea what to expect so they can make plans. They're predicting shortages of food and medicines, materials for industry, maybe some expensive customs tolls that don't apply now.

What if a US President could simply decide to suspend Congress? Or tell them The heck with you, I'm calling elections in 90 days? What if Congress could suddenly call a vote of no confidence and have the President thrown out as the head of his party?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 321349


 That advertisement doesn't make me want pizza


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> That advertisement doesn't make me want pizza


Lol I know what you mean


----------



## MagicMarker

N


----------



## scioto_alex

garhtr said:


> That advertisement doesn't make me want pizza


My parents once told me that "pizza" or more likely "pitsa" is a Lithuanian slang term for a part of the anatomy particular to males.

One prim and proper lady refused to say the word. She would call pizza "the smelly Italian pancake"


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 321349


that would not be a pizza I ordered for myself. but I know a guy!
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## fastwater

Almost done with tree removal...just a few more to go:


----------



## fastwater

Should be enough wood to keep warm this winter:
The tops out of the trees:








Logs:

















Have about 12 more good trees to get down and will be done.


----------



## Burkcarp1

What’s going to be in the clearing? Are you building a pen for roho?


----------



## fastwater

Also...would like to give a shout out to our very own, illustrious Mr. ST ESQ. for the Stihl chainsaw he donated to the cause. It has cut every branch...every log and I just don't know if I could have done this job without it. It made a difficult job very easy. Gonna have to get a new chain before felling the rest of the trees.
Here's a pic of the saw:


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> What’s going to be in the clearing? Are you building a pen for roho?


Don't know!!!
As CEO of Lazy's company, I was given orders to get this land cleared. For what he pays me...I ask no questions...just follow orders.

Roho is a 'free grazer'.


----------



## ress

That's quite a tool!!


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> That's quite a tool!!


What did you call my right hand man?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Don't know!!!
> As CEO of Lazy's company, I was given orders to get this land cleared. For what he pays me...I ask no questions...just follow orders.


First thing we need to do is have is a ho-down. (careful guys) (don't get this thang shut down)


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Already in the works.
Ya'll can skinny dip in the pond if'n ya want but be forewarned, the hungry gills will nip at your conasta's.



ress said:


> That's quite a tool!!





Lazy 8 said:


> What did you call my right hand man?


...and I hit 'like' on your post ress until my boss, which is much more wise than I, pointed out that you was a makin fun of me callin me names.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Already in the works.
> Ya'll can skinny dip in the pond if'n ya want but be forewarned, the hungry gills will nip at your conasta's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I hit 'like' on your post ress until my boss, which is much more wise than I, pointed out that you was a makin fun of me callin me names.


Hey Fastwawa, what title did you get? Aren't you wearing a few hats?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 321361


Don't pi** old people off.
Number one, they don't like being old and...
Number two, it don't take much to pi** them off.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Fastwawa, what title did you get? Aren't you wearing a few hats?


Heck...I don't even know!
You just keep telling me things to do...I do them...and you send me a huuuuge envelope stuffed full of $. 
And yes...I have bought several different new hats with some of my earnings. But I only wear them one at a time.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Don't pi** old people off.
> Number one, they don't like being old and...
> Number two, it don't take much to pi** them off.


 Soooo glad I'm still young.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Soooo glad I'm still young.


yeah your so young your poo don't even stink anymore, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## scioto_alex

This is a bit long at ~22 minutes but it's interesting if you're into ancient history. The gist of it is that the Sahara was lush jungle with rivers and lakes up to about 5,000 years ago. They are beginning to discover ruins of civilizations and nobody knows who they were.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> That's quite a tool!!


You probably want to order one for your wife....We know you won't use it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Also...would like to give a shout out to our very own, illustrious Mr. ST ESQ. for the Stihl chainsaw he donated to the cause. It has cut every branch...every log and I just don't know if I could have done this job without it. It made a difficult job very easy. Gonna have to get a new chain before felling the rest of the trees.
> Here's a pic of the saw:
> View attachment 321409


I wonder if you could fasten bicycle pedals to it? Man you could really cut some wood.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Heck...I don't even know!
> You just keep telling me things to do...I do them...and you send me a huuuuge envelope stuffed full of $.
> And yes...I have bought several different new hats with some of my earnings. But I only wear them one at a time.


You are Minister of Chain Saws, along with your new hat.




and no, it does not glow in the dark.


----------



## scioto_alex

Any Civil War buffs here? Columbus has the Camp Chase Confederate cemetery. This is not far from my house.























The tombstones have names and the units the soldiers served in, but no birth or death dates.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I wonder if you could fasten bicycle pedals to it? Man you could really cut some wood.


That's a great idea SC. My arms do get a bit tired turnin that thing fast enough to cut. 
Hey...maybe we could come up with a new design and even put aa engine on it. If'n we could do that, we would be millionaires for sure.



Lazy 8 said:


> You are Minister of Chain Saws, along with your new hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no, it does not glow in the dark.


Hmmm....just watched that vid lazy...seems someone already beat us to putting an engine on our saw.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah your so young your poo don't even stink anymore, LOL.
> sherman


Sooo....are you sayin that if'n I take a trip south and stop up all the turlits from Valdosta Georgia to the Fla. Keys, they won't know who did it???
Cause from what I understand, the investigators used 'aroma DNA' off them dirty drawers to figure out who stopped all them turlits up last time.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Any Civil War buffs here? Columbus has the Camp Chase Confederate cemetery. This is not far from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 321483
> 
> View attachment 321485
> 
> 
> The tombstones have names and the units the soldiers served in, but no birth or death dates.
> View attachment 321487


Thanks Alex. I'll stop in there on one of my trips to Columbus some day.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Sooo....are you sayin that if'n I take a trip south and stop up all the turlits from Valdosta Georgia to the Fla. Keys, they won't know who did it???
> Cause from what I understand, the investigators used 'aroma DNA' off them dirty drawers to figure out who stopped all them turlits up last time.


if that happened to you they would know right off whos poo it was from it not having any stink. everybody's poo that don't stink has a different smell other than stink. there isn't that many people that has poo that don't stink. but there are lots of them that think there poo don't stink.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> if that happened to you they would know right off whos poo it was from it not having any stink. everybody's poo that don't stink has a different smell other than stink. there isn't that many people that has poo that don't stink. but there are lots of them that think there poo don't stink.
> sherman


Are you sayin my poo smells like rose petals???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

speaking of tools has anyone heard from bass hunter


----------



## scioto_alex

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks Alex. I'll stop in there on one of my trips to Columbus some day.


 It doesn't have a parking lot. You will need to park in the neighborhood on the other side of Sullivant Ave.

Shoot, if you're going to be close by, come get me and we'll go there together.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> speaking of tools has anyone heard from bass hunter


Where has that rascal been?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Where has that rascal been?


I have been laid up with a torn rotator cup


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Daveo76

This some of yer handy work? 














work?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Are you sayin my poo smells like rose petals???


I don't know but bubba says lavender.
sherman


----------



## Daveo76

Ha ha


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I don't know but bubba says lavender.
> sherman


FWIW...like beauty is in the eyes of the beholder...
...smell is in the nose of the beholder.
Maybe it would be best if you invited me to come to your house to take a dump and you can give me your assessment. Let me know in advance so I can load up on some WC Lounge sliders with extra onions.


----------



## Daveo76

If you hear banjos, paddle faster


----------



## Daveo76

Whoops, wrong thread!! haha


----------



## ress

Welp here we are back to freaking 90 degrees again. Sucks! My trusty and not too rusty Dodge decided to loose the ability to blow a/c out the vents. I heard a few bangs and rattles in the dash and sure as hit the a/c is only coming from the defroster vents! Not good! After watching 3 hrs a youtube videos looks like a blend door broke behind the dash. 55 dollar part and approx 1000.00 labor!!! So today I came up with an idea to pack a cooler full of ice and a towel to wrap around my neck for the ride home. Anybody got any ideas how to fix this thing with some hillbilly ingenuity? Keep it clean  I might have the wife do it....


----------



## scioto_alex

It might be as simple as a failed vacuum hose or maybe a linkage rod that broke, but the bear would be getting to it.

Maybe, maybe there might be some access panel to get to it through the firewall.


----------



## ress

After hrs and hrs of watching video the whole dash has to come out. The bad blend door is made of plastic with a nylon gear. I do have one person that will look at it but going off what he has heard it takes around 14 hrs start to finish.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> FWIW...like beauty is in the eyes of the beholder...
> ...smell is in the nose of the beholder.
> Maybe it would be best if you invited me to come to your house to take a dump and you can give me your assessment. Let me know in advance so I can load up on some WC Lounge sliders with extra onions.


from my experience it doesn't matter what you eat it'll still come up lavender. as I don't like lavender I don't need you smelling and stopping up my toilet.

basshunter are you going to get the shoulder repaired? they keep wanting to work on mine but the injections keep mine tolerable.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> if that happened to you they would know right off whos poo it was from it not having any stink. everybody's poo that don't stink has a different smell other than stink. there isn't that many people that has poo that don't stink. but there are lots of them that think there poo don't stink.
> sherman


huh?

I walked in the batroom one time after the BIL and immediately walked back out and said, damn, did something crawl up inside you and die? Then I asked him to give us a mercy flush or two the next time.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I don't know but bubba says lavender.
> sherman


I always heard a fox smells his own hole.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> FWIW...like beauty is in the eyes of the beholder...
> ...smell is in the nose of the beholder.
> Maybe it would be best if you invited me to come to your house to take a dump and you can give me your assessment. Let me know in advance so I can load up on some WC Lounge sliders with extra onions.


Hey...I caint make this ch*t up...
https://www.lavenderpondfarm.com/products/lavender-loo-toilet-spay


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> huh?


Kinda had the same reaction to that post lazy.
I'm thinkin that deep down, uncle Shermie really wants me to come take a poop at his house. 

BH...sure hope that shoulder gets healed up. 
Had frozen shoulder a couple three years ago. Very painful and took me about 8 months to get over it.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Welp here we are back to freaking 90 degrees again. Sucks! My trusty and not too rusty Dodge decided to loose the ability to blow a/c out the vents. I heard a few bangs and rattles in the dash and sure as hit the a/c is only coming from the defroster vents! Not good! After watching 3 hrs a youtube videos looks like a blend door broke behind the dash. 55 dollar part and approx 1000.00 labor!!! So today I came up with an idea to pack a cooler full of ice and a towel to wrap around my neck for the ride home. Anybody got any ideas how to fix this thing with some hillbilly ingenuity? Keep it clean  I might have the wife do it....


I had a 92 Suburban and the A/C quit working. I unplugged the battery, counted to 10 (didn't feel like taking my boots off) and plugged her back in. A/C worked.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Kinda had the same reaction to that post lazy.
> I'm thinkin that deep down, uncle Shermie really wants me to come take a poop at his house.
> 
> BH...sure hope that shoulder gets healed up.
> Had frozen shoulder a couple three years ago. Very painful and took me about 8 months to get over it.


Yup. I had a frozen shoulder 2 springs ago. Doctor knocked me out and manipulated my shoulder. He broke up the calcium deposits. Then, last fall he repaired mine that was tore completely. 5 weeks in a tight arm sling. You have to wear it while you're trying to sleep. They suggest sleeping in a chair.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey...I caint make this ch*t up...
> https://www.lavenderpondfarm.com/products/lavender-loo-toilet-spay


EUREKA...you have found my secret to lavender smelling poo.
But dont tell uncle Sherm, I like him thinkin mine don't stink.



Lazy 8 said:


> I had a 92 Suburban and the A/C quit working. I unplugged the battery, counted to 10 (didn't feel like taking my boots off) and plugged her back in. A/C worked.


I am thinkin ress should buy a repair manual for his vehicle and give it to momma. She'll fly into that thing and have it fixed before he gets done with his 2nd cold one.



Lazy 8 said:


> Yup. I had a frozen shoulder 2 springs ago. Doctor knocked me out and manipulated my shoulder. He broke up the calcium deposits. Then, last fall he repaired mine that was tore completely. 5 weeks in a tight arm sling. You have to wear it while you're trying to sleep. They suggest sleeping in a chair.


Yes sir...and the doc don't mess around when he gets twistin on it either. Doc didn't knock me out...but did give me a few shots of lidocaine in a couple different place. Laid me on a table with shoulder hangin over the edge and I thought he was gonna tear my arm off. Luckily, I've had no issues since, although throwing this wood around( wood from the trees) has made shoulder a bit touchy.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

good morning all you sleepy heads. I was up a 4:30 but went back to bed. got up a few minutes ago and made coffee then looked around on ebay for a great deal on something.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

WOW! only been 5 new posts on ogf since I was on last. and no new likes for me.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

At 04:30 I was listening to the BBC and waiting for the radio news to start at 05:00.


----------



## 1basshunter

At 4:30 I was sleeping like a Normal person


----------



## Meerkat

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 321567


They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. At the going down of the sun and in the morning We will remember them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> At 4:30 I was sleeping like a Normal person


if your claiming to be normal your posting on the wrong thread. this thread is all rejects from normal. but if your just saying you sleep good and have no conscience to keep you awake your good to go.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

Meerkat said:


> They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. At the going down of the sun and in the morning We will remember them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey kat your posting on the wrong thread. or have you finally come to the conclusion you belong here?, LOL.
sherman


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> hey kat your posting on the wrong thread. or have you finally come to the conclusion you belong here?, LOL.
> sherman


9-11


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> if your claiming to be normal your posting on the wrong thread. this thread is all rejects from normal. but if your just saying you sleep good and have no conscience to keep you awake your good to go.
> sherman


Shermie - what time do you crawl into the fart sack at night?


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie - what time do you crawl into the fart sack at night?


6 to 7 pm


----------



## Daveo76

Damn, I went to bed at 4:30


----------



## scioto_alex

Looks like Google is getting into deep owl poo, 48 state attorneys general are lighting a fire under them for being a monopoly.

The complaint is, theycontrol their media segments completely so they have no significant competitors. Then they can do anything they want when they control everything.

It's like the old Standard Oil monopoly where they controlled every part of the biz from oil field to gas pump, and they could set any prices they wanted because they eliminated all other players.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie - what time do you crawl into the fart sack at night?


normally 10:00 to 11:00 is when I get to bed. but about every 1 and a 1/2 to 2 hrs im up on the computer. then I get up anywhere from 4:00 to 7:00 most days.

i'm getting ready to try and take a nap, some times it works some times I just lay for awhile then get back up.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie - what time do you crawl into the *fart sack *at night?



Uncle Sherm...do you fart in bed?
And if'n you do...do you pull the covers over momma's head when you do???


----------



## fastwater

Meerkat said:


> They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. At the going down of the sun and in the morning We will remember them.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobk said:


> 9-11


*NEVER FORGOTTEN...!!!*


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...do you fart in bed?
> And if'n you do...do you pull the covers over momma's head when you do???


I have gas bad from the meds I use. and if I pass gas with my behind to her I get the 3rd degree. why don't you turn over. stuff like that. if I put the cover over her head she would hire a hit man to take care of me. unless she just did it with her bare hands. but lately she's had more gas. and I tell her about it. now she cuts me a little slack. shoot I didnt think girls farted until I got married.
sherman.


----------



## scioto_alex

There is the old joke that women don't fart because they never keep their mouths shut long enough to build up the pressure.


----------



## ress

I've been buying Radishes from a farm stand about once a week and WOW those babies will light up a room! Or melt the curtains!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I have gas bad from the meds I use. and if I pass gas with my behind to her I get the 3rd degree. why don't you turn over. stuff like that. if I put the cover over her head she would hire a hit man to take care of me. unless she just did it with her bare hands. but lately she's had more gas. and I tell her about it. now she cuts me a little slack. shoot I didnt think girls farted until I got married.
> sherman.


Thank You for that vivid explanation uncle Sherm.
Next time she farts in bed...reach down and pull the covers over her head.


----------



## scioto_alex

None of you guys keep a grill lighter on the nightstand?


----------



## ress

Welp sense i didn't get anyone to chime in on fix idea for my a/c i took it upon myself. Brain storm n at work today came up with this.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Welp sense i didn't get anyone to chime in on fix idea for my a/c i took it upon myself. Brain storm n at work today came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Are you from WV?


----------



## Lazy 8

Boys, right now on the History channel. 
102 minutes that changed America.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you from WV?


A little bit of me is.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Welp sense i didn't get anyone to chime in on fix idea for my a/c i took it upon myself. Brain storm n at work today came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Did it work?


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> None of you guys keep a grill lighter on the nightstand?


What for? To light farts?


----------



## CoonDawg92

I'm so conflicted right now. Bouncing between the raw emotion that 9/11 brings up, and the interesting concept of keeping a lighter handy to ignite farts in bed.


----------



## Snakecharmer

CoonDawg92 said:


> I'm so conflicted right now. Bouncing between the raw emotion that 9/11 brings up, and the interesting concept of keeping a lighter handy to ignite farts in bed.


He may have burned down a few houses trying....


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Boys, right now on the History channel.
> 102 minutes that changed America.


It doesn't matter how many times I've seen footage of the towers collapsing, I still get a chill up my spine.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Thank You for that vivid explanation uncle Sherm.
> Next time she farts in bed...reach down and pull the covers over her head.


hey thats a great idea. I may get to sleep on the couch for a month or two, but well worth it,



scioto_alex said:


> None of you guys keep a grill lighter on the nightstand?


I was stationed with a guy in the corps that kept his lighter handy. every time he farted he out his lighter to his butt and let her rip. at first I thought he was nuts. then it became fun to watch him. then I knew he was nuts.
sgernan


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> None of you guys keep a grill lighter on the nightstand?


Not me. I do my grilling outside on the patio.


----------



## sherman51

good morning rejects. are you guys goint to sleep all day? it feels good to be alive this morning.

I bought me an old motorhome off ebay yesterday. the insurance company gave me 7700.00 for my old unit. I paid 7400.00 for this one. I still have to pay taxes and pay for gas to get it home from phoenix az. but I have another unit.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I've got some brined chicken thighs waiting for the grill, think I'll do it early before the day gets hot.

But first


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Keep us informd


sherman51 said:


> good morning rejects. are you guys goint to sleep all day? it feels good to be alive this morning.
> 
> I bought me an old motorhome off ebay yesterday. the insurance company gave me 7700.00 for my old unit. I paid 7400.00 for this one. I still have to pay taxes and pay for gas to get it home from phoenix az. but I have another unit.
> sherman


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!



Saugeye Tom said:


> Keep us informd


Absolutely!!!
Good for you uncle Sherm. 
Tell us more...what kind...how big...show us pics...how you gonna get it home?


----------



## ress

Will find out today if the deflectors work. Hope when I turn they all won't slide to one side. Biggest problem was the windshield fogging up in the morning. I got 8 bucks in it so not a big deal.


----------



## fastwater

Are you driving uncle Sherms RV home???


----------



## scioto_alex

Maybe drill some holes in the deflectors so some air goes up the windshield.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Will find out today if the deflectors work. Hope when I turn they all won't slide to one side. Biggest problem was the windshield fogging up in the morning. I got 8 bucks in it so not a big deal.


Sure wish you lived closer ress.
You could hire me to fix that AC situation you got goin on.
Sure could use some of that old crusty 401k $ you got saved up.
Here's a few of my latest fixes:
Sedan model:








Van model:








In dash model:









And of course...the roof air model:









See what you're missin...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!!!
> Good for you uncle Sherm.
> Tell us more...what kind...how big...show us pics...how you gonna get it home?


Yes tell us more uncle sherm. what your plans are as me and the girlfriend are headed to manti Utah in about 3 weeks ( she has a elk tag ) and im not sure how much room we will have but if you keep us posted on your plans we might be able to help in some way . Also I had a doctor in Chesterland that flew me out to Reno Nev. in early may to drive her motorhome back to Ohio for her and im retired so if anything keep me posted on your plans and your travel route also as anything can happen with the weather out there . You never know if you plan to go a little later and have no one to go with you , Well ? And you know my trade .


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Sure wish you lived closer ress.
> You could hire me to fix that AC situation you got goin on.
> Sure could use some of that old crusty 401k $ you got saved up.
> Here's a few of my latest fixes:
> Sedan model:
> View attachment 321775
> 
> Van model:
> View attachment 321779
> 
> In dash model:
> View attachment 321781
> 
> 
> And of course...the roof air model:
> View attachment 321777
> 
> 
> See what you're missin...


Very professional looking. I would hire you in a second...


----------



## fastwater

Am also in the developmental stages of a full body suit you can wear( similar to what NASCAR driver wear) in which you can take vent hose and plug one end into the suit and the other end into AC vent.
This is gonna be an earth shatterin invention.
Lazy has put up all $ for the developing/marketing while the notorious ST ESQ is handling all patent and legal aspects.
Me, I'm just doin all the usual designing and grunt work.

You'll have to speak to lazy about pricing...but I'm sure he'll be givin derailer members a substantial discount.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Very professional looking. I would hire you in a second...


Well..Thank You BK
These installations were actually done after a trip to Lazys seed company. Seems I do my best work after leavin there.
Yes....yet another 'plug' for Lazy's flourishing company.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I've got some brined chicken thighs waiting for the grill, think I'll do it early before the day gets hot.
> 
> But first
> 
> View attachment 321767


you need to invite fw and roho over.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Keep us informd


I wont have my computer until I get home. i'll let uou guys know then.



fastwater said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> its nice of you to say GOOD morning.
> 
> yes im driving her home. I fly out on Monday at 7:00 in the am, I arrive at 7:15 I think. its the time change.
> 
> its a 95 Fleetwood Southwind 32' with 54000 miles. its a little faded but to get a unit that I would have liked I needed another 6 or 8 thousand I didnt have. but this one looks pretty good on the inside, it sleeps 6. the 5000 onin generator has 560 hrs on it. onin puts a 1000 hr warranty on them when new. but I don't know if it transfers with new owners. but it should be good for a long while. the listing didnt say what motor it has. but its a 460 ford or a 454 chevy.
> 
> 
> Absolutely!!!
> Good for you uncle Sherm.
> Tell us more...what kind...how big...show us pics...how you gonna get it home?


I answered this one in the last post. but it makes me feel good that all you guys are rootin foe me and the rv.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

> you need to invite fw and roho over.


I'll post more in the Kitchen area but here's a quick look, grilling thighs early in the morning.

This time I ran the Weber 22 with half of the grate, leaving the other half open for fire tending. I cooked it indirect, with the food and fire on opposite sides. 

The effect was like oven roasting with a hint of fire and smoke.


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> good morning rejects. are you guys goint to sleep all day? it feels good to be alive this morning.
> 
> I bought me an old motorhome off ebay yesterday. the insurance company gave me 7700.00 for my old unit. I paid 7400.00 for this one. I still have to pay taxes and pay for gas to get it home from phoenix az. but I have another unit.
> sherman


Call me when you have time uncle shermie .


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Will find out today if the deflectors work. Hope when I turn they all won't slide to one side. Biggest problem was the windshield fogging up in the morning. I got 8 bucks in it so not a big deal.


Just go out and buy yourself a new pick up truck have your wife with that new power washer wash it every day before you leave and then when you get back that will make for a happy marriage


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Just go out and buy yourself a new pick up truck have your wife with that new power washer wash it every day before you leave and then when you get back that will make for a happy marriage


Hey Ressy, can she gut a deer? Skin out a possum?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Ressy, can she gut a deer? Skin out a possum?


Probably better than he can I also heard that she actually does all the fishingThis could be some kind of reversed rolls


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I'll post more in the Kitchen area but here's a quick look, grilling thighs early in the morning.
> 
> This time I ran the Weber 22 with half of the grate, leaving the other half open for fire tending. I cooked it indirect, with the food and fire on opposite sides.
> 
> The effect was like oven roasting with a hint of fire and smoke.
> 
> View attachment 321801


FOSR - What times' supper?


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> FOSR - What times' supper?


Hah, it'll be Linda's call. might be shredded chicken in Mexican rice, sort of arroz con pollo, or else ham with homegrown fingerling potatoes and corn/lima bean. Maybe some big chef salads while we make up our minds.

In fact I think I'll start on those salads. Something cool for a hot day, big so we can pick and snack at them at our leisure.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## ress

Welp they worked! Still got foggy above the deflectors. Didn't slide around at all. Had to shut down the a/c after 10 mins but work is only a 15 min drive. After work in 91 degree heat it's doable. Think for s its and giggles I'am going to Rain X the inside glass. If I can get the wife to work more overtime a new truck for me would be in the works. (I'am glad she doesn't look at this site).


----------



## fastwater

Sure you don't want me to install ya a roof air unit???
Them bad boys will pull so much moisture outta the cab you'll have to throw water on yer eyeballs just to blink em.
If'n ya do...check with lazy on the price.


----------



## fastwater

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 321825


Roho sees NO humor in this!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 321837


Reminds me of that movie...Enemy of the State. Remember the end when we saw that dudes' legs and feet on the beach?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Sure you don't want me to install ya a roof air unit???
> Them bad boys will pull so much moisture outta the cab you'll have to throw water on yer eyeballs just to blink em.
> If'n ya do...check with lazy on the price.


BC - regular price for Joe Blow public would be $2,995 simolas. For you...$29.95...*BUT, if you act now*,* we'll throw in the handling and only charge $99.95 shipping*.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well..Thank You BK
> These installations were actually done after a trip to Lazys seed company. Seems I do my best work after leavin there.
> Yes....yet another 'plug' for Lazy's flourishing company.


Hey Fastwawa, I thought y'all was gonna come over and help me count this moolah?
So far we've experienced a Bumper Crop this year. Money is coming in hand over fist. My mattress is so lumpy I keep falling outta bed at night. I seem to be waking up every hour. I know how Uncle Shermie feels.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Fastwawa, I thought y'all was gonna come over and help me count this moolah?
> So far we've experienced a Bumper Crop this year. Money is coming in hand over fist. My mattress is so lumpy I keep falling outta bed at night. I seem to be waking up every hour. I know how Uncle Shermie feels.


I would feel much better if to much money in my mattress was the reason I don't sleep. we should all have that problem.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Fastwawa, I thought y'all was gonna come over and help me count this moolah?
> So far we've experienced a Bumper Crop this year. Money is coming in hand over fist. My mattress is so lumpy I keep falling outta bed at night. I seem to be waking up every hour. I know how Uncle Shermie feels.


We are on our way


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I would feel much better if to much money in my mattress was the reason I don't sleep. we should all have that problem.
> sherman


You've heard of counting sheep to get sleepy, well with this one you count moolah to get sleepy.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Fastwawa, I thought y'all was gonna come over and help me count this moolah?
> So far we've experienced a Bumper Crop this year. Money is coming in hand over fist. *My mattress is so lumpy I keep falling outta bed at night.* I seem to be waking up every hour. I know how Uncle Shermie feels.


I been fallin out of bed too!!!
I solved that problem by piling up a mound of hundo's on the floor next to the bed. Like fallin into a huge pile of leaves.



Lazy 8 said:


> BC - regular price for Joe Blow public would be $2,995 simolas. For you...$29.95...*BUT, if you act now*,* we'll throw in the handling and only charge $99.95 shipping*.


...and there ya go ress. Told ya lazy would hook ya up.
Can't beat a deal like that. 
If'n you accept this unbelievable offer, our own Mr ST ESQ. will promptly start drawin up the contract.
And with what lazy pays me...if'n he tells me to go to your house and put you a roof air unit in your hooptie...you can bet I'm leavin the second I get them orders. And I promise to do you a superb installation job usin the best duct tape and coat hangers $ can buy. Price will be no object.
Before ya no it, you'll have icicles hangin off your conasta's goin to work. 



sherman51 said:


> I would feel much better if to much money in my mattress was the reason I don't sleep. we should all have that problem.
> sherman


^^^...and this comin from a fella that owns so many boats he has to stash them from Indiana to the Fla Keys so his wife doesn't know how many he has...has huge RV's... and blasts off all over the world on Peacock carp fishin expeditions.


----------



## scioto_alex

I miss my 98 Outback.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

alex you must be an early riser. i've had a great night. I only got up around 2 am then slept until now. im going back to bed and try to sleep another hour or so. good night.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

man that worked out great. laid back down and slept for awhile. got the coffee brewing now. all you guys have a extra great day. and a great morning to you all.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Roho sees NO humor in this!


That’s funny I do


----------



## scioto_alex

Sunny and 92 again, been dry for days now, lawns are all brown and crunchy again Man I need water in my rain barrels.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I been fallin out of bed too!!!
> I solved that problem by piling up a mound of hundo's on the floor next to the bed. Like fallin into a huge pile of leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and there ya go ress. Told ya lazy would hook ya up.
> Can't beat a deal like that.
> If'n you accept this unbelievable offer, our own Mr ST ESQ. will promptly start drawin up the contract.
> And with what lazy pays me...if'n he tells me to go to your house and put you a roof air unit in your hooptie...you can bet I'm leavin the second I get them orders. And I promise to do you a superb installation job usin the best duct tape and coat hangers $ can buy. Price will be no object.
> Before ya no it, you'll have icicles hangin off your conasta's goin to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^...and this comin from a fella that owns so many boats he has to stash them from Indiana to the Fla Keys so his wife doesn't know how many he has...has huge RV's... and blasts off all over the world on Peacock carp fishin expeditions.


ALL, of this cracked me up. You slay me brotha!
Maybe we can retro-fit one of your chainsaws with a metal cutting blade to cut an A/C hole in the roof?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> ALL, of this cracked me up. You slay me brotha!
> Maybe we can retro-fit one of your chainsaws with a metal cutting blade to cut an A/C hole in the roof?


FW hand would get tired hand cranking through metal..


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## mas5588

Hey Lazy - question for you...

Was watching an episode of the show with your avatar the other day and I stopped and said...hey, that guy looks a lot like Ernest T. Bass. Looked it up and twas true, Howard Morris played another character on the show....

Can you name him?











For reference: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0512404/

Other interesting trivia: Howard Morris apparently also directed that episode


----------



## ress

Howard the reporter?


----------



## mas5588

ress said:


> Howard the reporter?


If so, there were two additional characters! 

Sidebar: Just for reference, Howard Morris is Ernest T. Bass' real name. I had no idea about his other roles until I looked him up to see if he was, in fact, the guy in the episode I mentioned above. He was a classically trained Shakespearean actor, with many, many roles throughout his career. His "break" apparently came on a sketch as "Uncle Goopy" on the Sid Caesar show. I watched it and it's pretty silly. However, there are multiple actors (Conan O'Brien I believe was one) that said that particular sketch is what got them interested in comedy. Worth reading about the impact that Uncle Goopy sketch had on comedy in the early 60s.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

mas5588 said:


> If so, there were two additional characters!
> 
> Sidebar: Just for reference, Howard Morris is Ernest T. Bass' real name. I had no idea about his other roles until I looked him up to see if he was, in fact, the guy in the episode I mentioned above. He was a classically trained Shakespearean actor, with many, many roles throughout his career. His "break" apparently came on a sketch as "Uncle Goopy" on the Sid Caesar show. I watched it and it's pretty silly. However, there are multiple actors (Conan O'Brien I believe was one) that said that particular sketch is what got them interested in comedy. Worth reading about the impact that Uncle Goopy sketch had on comedy in the early 60s.


Wasn't he also George the TV repairman as well as a radio announcer? 
OK, all you Andy Griffith fans, how many episodes did he play the character of ol Earnest T. in?

You know, just in honor of ol Ernest T. I carry a brick in my backpocket. You never know if a window ever needs breaking.


----------



## Lazy 8

So, how many of you are, Goin' Round Back?


----------



## Lazy 8

It's a, family tradition. 

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/LtQBVeO


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Sunny and 92 again, been dry for days now, lawns are all brown and crunchy again Man I need water in my rain barrels.


You can have some of mine. Raining Cats and Dogs once again. Lost power about 5 times in 5 minutes.


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Family tree looks like a piece of switchgrass!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 321879


Glad the hay is keeping this PG.... I forgot about "Rolling in the Hay" s/b posted in the old sayings thread!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> You can have some of mine. Raining Cats and Dogs once again. Lost power about 5 times in 5 minutes.


There ain't a drop of rain in the 7 day forecast for central OH. Always a chance when it's hot and humid but other than that...nada.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Wasn't he also George the TV repairman as well as a radio announcer?
> OK, all you Andy Griffith fans, how many episodes did he play the character of ol Earnest T. in?
> 
> You know, just in honor of ol Ernest T. I carry a brick in my backpocket. You never know if a window ever needs breaking.


I once clicked on that click-bait "who is the last person alive from the cast of the Andy Griffith Show"...They said the actress who played Helen Crump....They forgot about Opie...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> There ain't a drop of rain in the 7 day forecast for central OH. Always a chance when it's hot and humid but other than that...nada.


The Indians just got rained out after about a 2 hour delay.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> ALL, of this cracked me up. You slay me brotha!
> Maybe we can retro-fit one of your chainsaws with a metal cutting blade to cut an A/C hole in the roof?


a big broad axe like my grandpa had would make quick work of an ac hole in the roof of a car. 4 whacks would open that dude up like a can of sardines.

its nice to see people posting this late. its 10:45 on my watch. well past my bedtime. so i'll say good night to all you guys and the rest of the world.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> a big broad axe like my grandpa had would make quick work of an ac hole in the roof of a car. 4 whacks would open that dude up like a can of sardines.
> 
> its nice to see people posting this late. its 10:45 on my watch. well past my bedtime. so i'll say good night to all you guys and the rest of the world.
> sherman


Good Night Sherm! Pleasant dreams....


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Good Night Sherm! Pleasant dreams....


I couldn't get to sleep so I got back up. now i'm going to try again. with your post im sure i'll make it this time. good night back at you.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning. Time to milk those cows for my dairy farmers!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Snakecharmer said:


> Good Morning. Time to milk those cows for my dairy farmers!


Woops go back to sleep. With the power going off due to the storms last night my wife's alarm went off at 4:00 instead of 6:00 so I'm up two hours earlier. Just saw the clock on the computer.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Took a week but I finally caught a mouse that my wife saw in the kitchen. That bastard...Usually catch them in the garage or basement but this one snuck in and I caught him by the dishwasher...Nice to hear that trap SNAP...........


----------



## sherman51

good or should I say great morning. I went to sleep last night and slept all the way through until 4:30 this morning. put the coffee on then started watching a movie on prime. then I thought i'd say good morning to all you guys. I be back.
sherman


----------



## mas5588

Lazy 8 said:


> Wasn't he also George the TV repairman as well as a radio announcer?
> OK, all you Andy Griffith fans, how many episodes did he play the character of ol Earnest T. in?
> 
> You know, just in honor of ol Ernest T. I carry a brick in my backpocket. You never know if a window ever needs breaking.



George the TV repair man is who I had in mind. I'll be honest that I'm not sure about a radio announcer. Nicely done.

I'm 38, but grew up watching those with Dad. Still catch them on MeTV. Great show


----------



## scioto_alex

At one office where I was working, a guy working as a contractor was very suddenly let go. They took out his computer, and everything he had on paper - all files, binders, notes, everything - and it all went into a secure blue bag from the data shredding service (they bring a shredder truck). It looked like the man himself had been stuffed into the bag.

(In the movie _The Fifth Element_, someone is arrested and to restrain him, they zip him into a big bag and report: "We bagged him.")











All his stuff was gone, but it was no one's task to get rid of his half -finished cup of coffee.

I hope you knew from the beginning that this would turn to coffee somehow.

The cup sat for days and days, undisturbed. I became curious.

You know how abandoned coffee stuff can grow blue mold. I've seen it in forgotten coffee maker baskets, and in cups. This was apparently past that point. Whatever is in that "creamer" is capable of supporting complex life forms.


----------



## scioto_alex

If you're curious about any actor or movie or show, run a search on the name and add IMDB which will steer you to the International Movie Data Base. For any actor, you can find any appearance, and for any show, you can find any actor except maybe for little bit parts.

You can find unexpected connections. For example, Tracey Walter played the character Miller, a spaced-out lot jockey who really does go into space, in _Repo Man_.







("The more you drive, the less intelligent you are.")

He also played Bob the Goon in the 1989 _Batman_. It can take a moment to realize, yeah that's the same face.


----------



## fastwater

Good mornin back at you'ns. 
Tractor tires finally fixed...chainsaws serviced and sharp...cooler weather...heading back up on the hill shortly to do some more cutting/log dragging.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah, cooler weather, time to go kick some dirt in the gardens.

Some guys get their workout kicks from jogging or something fast and light and quick. I prefer the slow and sure and heavy, like moving earth.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## ress

Looky here i am working!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Looky here i am working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Looks like your drinking beer and holding the wand for your wife while your wife is probably pull starting the washer...


----------



## ress

Break!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I knew it...You were just holding the wand for your wife!


----------



## scioto_alex

At the Home Depot, I was in the Garden department and sometimes people would ask for some kind of mildew remover or outside patio furniture cleaner, intended for power washers.

Sometimes they needed something for a larger scale, and I'd walk them over to the Paint department and show them the mildew removers etc. that were stocked among their surface preparation (before painting) products.

Sometimes people would come in wanting one of the big power washers (or generators) and as a general rule we didn't have them in stock. You could order one on line for later pickup at the store, or for delivery.

They have a bunch of accessories like fittings and hoses and nozzles, and I have no experience with any of that so the best I could do was show them what we had and let them figure it out. It was learning as you go.


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Looky here i am working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Looks like you’re a real good beer drinking worker just not a power washing worker


----------



## G.lock

1basshunter said:


> Looks like you’re a real good beer drinking worker just not a power washing worker


Looks like supervisor material to me.


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> Looks like supervisor material to me.


They would probably fire him for being an alcoholic


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Ress...you could have been trimming those hedges up while mamma was power washing. Someone needs to talk to the Mrs.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Ress...you could have been trimming those hedges up while mamma was power washing. Someone needs to talk to the Mrs.


He’s already put that on her Honey do list


----------



## sherman51

its way past my bed time im gone. good night.
sherman

ress says the word work just fine. he just never learned what it meant.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Looks like your drinking beer and holding the wand for your wife while your wife is probably pull starting the washer...


Or he's giving her a pee break.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Rise and shine.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. Rise and shine.


hey good morning back at you lazy. and the same to the rest of you guys. im going back to bed. there is just nothing to do this time of the day. good night.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm here. The moon is like a streetlight, you could do yard work in the cool air.


----------



## ress

Maybe I should get the wife up and she could trim those bushes by hand! Hmmmmm


----------



## scioto_alex

The term "moonlighting" comes from the 1880s oil and gas boom in Ohio and Indiana.

In those days, fracking was done by lowering a brass torpedo packed with nitroglycerin down a well, then "tamping" it with water before setting it off.

The method was patented and you had to buy a license to do it ... UNLESS you did it on the sly, at night. There were roving groups of Pinkerton men who went out looking for people doing that.


----------



## sherman51

ain't nothing good about this morning. i'm going back to bed.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> ain't nothing good about this morning. i'm going back to bed.
> sherman


I disagree...it’s a great morning!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I disagree...it’s a great morning!


Agree with your disagreement BK... it's a GREAT morning. And I am thankin our Heavenly Father for His Blessings!

Good mornin all!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

My gardens are as dry as a disinterested witch sitting commando on a pile of borax in a desert, at noon.

This year I've had to resort to using tap water on the gardens, but I don't pour it straight - I fill the reserve barrel and let it sit and gas out the chlorine.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Maybe I should get the wife up and she could trim those bushes by hand! Hmmmmm


Can she use a chainsaw...split wood???

If'n she can...have plenty of timber to work up and she could come earn extra $ fer that new pickup you want.

With the approval of Mr lazy( the bestest boss ever) would be glad to see if our very own Mr ST ESQ would be kind enough to draw her up contract/application with all requirements and such.

FWIW...Mr lazy pays sooo good, if'n momma can get her foot in the door, you will be able to pay off all debts, buy you a new truck,boat, RV, airplane, stock in Anheuser Busch and retire. 
PS...we are also looking for 'working' supervisors. This job pays a bit better. If'n she qualifies for this position she'll make enough you'll be gone on cruises the rest of your life. 
Unfortunately, I'm afraid you will not qualify for this 'working' supervisor position as this position requires tasks using both arms/hands at the same time. It is NOT a position requiring the use of one hand while the other holds a cocktail.


----------



## sherman51

now this is a great morning to. I have to agree with you guys. any morning were blessed with being able to get up and out is a blessing. but today I got up early then around 4:00 went back to bed and slept until 8:30. now I feel like i've had some sleep to boot. good morning guys and have a blessed day.
sherman.


----------



## ress

I think my bossy skills are evident as she was telling me yesterday. She kept yelling "Who made you boss"! I see we are on page 600!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Can she use a chainsaw...split wood???
> 
> If'n she can...have plenty of timber to work up and she could come earn extra $ fer that new pickup you want.
> 
> With the approval of Mr lazy( the bestest boss ever) would be glad to see if our very own Mr ST ESQ would be kind enough to draw her up contract/application with all requirements and such.
> 
> FWIW...Mr lazy pays sooo good, if'n momma can get her foot in the door, you will be able to pay off all debts, buy you a new truck,boat, RV, airplane, stock in Anheuser Busch and retire.
> PS...we are also looking for 'working' supervisors. This job pays a bit better. If'n she qualifies for this position she'll make enough you'll be gone on cruises the rest of your life.
> Unfortunately, I'm afraid you will not qualify for this 'working' supervisor position as this position requires tasks using both arms/hands at the same time. It is NOT a position requiring the use of one hand while the other holds a cocktail.


This reminds me, please bring a scoop shovel and some duffel bags next time you stop by. This monies getting outta control.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> This reminds me, please bring a scoop shovel and some duffel bags next time you stop by. This monies getting outta control.


One step ahead of ya boss.
Have the bucket loader on front of the tractor and tractor loaded on the trailer.

Also, have been experimenting with putting my $ in a trash compactor, compacting it in tight bundles then wrapping bundles in shrink wrap to be stored in airtight lockers. Has saved me a ton of room.
Can't tell you what Mr ST ESQ. is doing with all of his.
Will be there ASAP with tractor and your very own, delux...extra large trash compactor.

What's your thoughts on hirin Mrs ress on our latest project?
As you know...I have made Roho the project manager. I think even though ress would not be able to work for Roho cause the job requires using both arms, I'm thinkin Mrs ress would do a good job.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. Rise and shine.


What are you doing, trying to wake us up at 1:30 in the morning? Even roosters aren't up at that time...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey I found this on the shores of Lake Erie, not sure what this tag was for . Any of you old guys know??


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 322203
> Hey I found this on the shores of Lake Erie, not sure what this tag was for . Any of you old guys know??


That was hanging around Bigfoots neck.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> One step ahead of ya boss.
> Have the bucket loader on front of the tractor and tractor loaded on the trailer.
> 
> Also, have been experimenting with putting my $ in a trash compactor, compacting it in tight bundles then wrapping bundles in shrink wrap to be stored in airtight lockers. Has saved me a ton of room.
> Can't tell you what Mr ST ESQ. is doing with all of his.
> Will be there ASAP with tractor and your very own, delux...extra large trash compactor.
> 
> What's your thoughts on hirin Mrs ress on our latest project?
> As you know...I have made Roho the project manager. I think even though ress would not be able to work for Roho cause the job requires using both arms, I'm thinkin Mrs ress would do a good job.


I LIKE THAT IDEA! MRS. RESSY WILL FIT IN.
I have her first task already lined up. I purchased this just because. Talk about your Royal Throne!
https://www.foxnews.com/world/gold-toilet-america-winston-churchill-birthplace


----------



## ress

Hey Fastee she said only way is if I'am the boss and she said I said that you said that Lazy said there is too much money in that operation.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> What are you doing, trying to wake us up at 1:30 in the morning? Even roosters aren't up at that time...


I was actually just going to sleep then. But I wanted to smack that hornets nest just one more time before shutting things down for the night.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Hey Fastee she said only way is if I'am the boss and she said I said that you said that Lazy said there is too much money in that operation.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I was actually just going to sleep then. But I wanted to smack that hornets nest just one more time before shutting things down for the night.


Hope you didn't get strung......


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 322203
> Hey I found this on the shores of Lake Erie, not sure what this tag was for . Any of you old guys know??


Maybe an old deer tag? 12,000 post


----------



## Daveo76

12,001 post


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe an old deer tag? 12,000 post


I don’t think Ohio had a deer season back at that time


----------



## bobk

Daveo76 said:


> 12,001 post
> View attachment 322237


That’s funny chit.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I LIKE THAT IDEA! MRS. RESSY WILL FIT IN.
> I have her first task already lined up. I purchased this just because. Talk about your Royal Throne!
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/gold-toilet-america-winston-churchill-birthplace


Whatever you do lazy, DO NOT let uncle Sherm come over and take a dump. He will stop your golden thrown up fer sure.



ress said:


> Hey Fastee she said only way is if I'am the boss and she said I said that you said that Lazy said there is too much money in that operation.


Gonna have to get back on that one ress.
Get back to ya just as soon as our legal dept. ...Mr. ST ESQ. translates what you just said and explains it to us.
Have to make sure you ain't tryin to slick talk us ole country boys.
In the mean time...quit taking soooo many breaks and lighten up on them barley pops.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I don’t think Ohio had a deer season back at that time


..and regular hunting license were paper by 1958.

Would be interesting to find out what it is though. Would surely be worth a call to ODNR.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> ..and regular hunting license were paper by 1958.
> 
> Would be interesting to find out what it is though. Would surely be worth a call to ODNR.


How about a trap tag? The OP could send the photo to ODNR and I'm sure they could tell him what it is.


----------



## 0utwest

Good luck uncle sherm on your trip to Arizona tomm. and be safe driving your new motorhome back .


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Good luck uncle sherm on your trip to Arizona tomm. and be safe driving your new motorhome back .


Ooooh-boy....Did not know uncle Sherm was driving out to Arizona. 
Lazy...can't we arrange for one of the company jets to fly uncle Sherm to Arizona so he won't break down driving. Last I looked it was about 107-110 degrees out there in the desert. He breaks down out there and they'll find him all shriveled up like a raisin.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Ooooh-boy....Did not know uncle Sherm was driving out to Arizona.
> Lazy...can't we arrange for one of the company jets to fly uncle Sherm to Arizona so he won't break down driving. Last I looked it was about 107-110 degrees out there in the desert. He breaks down out there and they'll find him all shriveled up like a raisin.


He is flying out there and driving his EBAY motorhome back , Please say a prayer for him !


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> He is flying out there and driving his EBAY motorhome back , Please say a prayer for him !


Will surely be prayin.
Hopefully he has it thoroughly checked out...including dry rot on tires before he heads out.
That heat out there does a number on tires and all rubber(hoses,belts etc) in short order. They'll have plenty of tread...but weak sidewalls.
Load up with plenty of water uncle Sherm for the trip back just in case...and leave the beer in Arizona.

Edited to add:
uncle Sherm...remembering what happened when you traveled south...DO NOT stop at roadside rest to poop on the way back from Arizona. Use the turlit in the RV. The folks in Arizona, New Mexico, Oklahoma and Missouri Thank You!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Ooooh-boy....Did not know uncle Sherm was driving out to Arizona.
> Lazy...can't we arrange for one of the company jets to fly uncle Sherm to Arizona so he won't break down driving. Last I looked it was about 107-110 degrees out there in the desert. He breaks down out there and they'll find him all shriveled up like a raisin.


One of the jets is getting it's oil changed, another is having the tires rotated. Tom has the big one, I think he went to St. Clair. That leaves #4. The crapper is still backed up in that one from the last flight. #5 is backordered and not in yet. Don't you have #6?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe an old deer tag? 12,000 post


congrats snakey it not every day we hit 12000.



Daveo76 said:


> 12,001 post
> View attachment 322237


sorry daveo but your just first loser.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Daveo76 said:


> 12,001 post
> View attachment 322237


I'm sending these lines through my modem
to foolish mistakes, I'll devote 'em.
For I hadn't planned
on that barbed top strand;
to this day, that fence has my scrotum.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning everyone I hope you all have a great day


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> One of the jets is getting it's oil changed, another is having the tires rotated. Tom has the big one, I think he went to St. Clair. That leaves #4. The crapper is still backed up in that one from the last flight. #5 is backordered and not in yet. Don't you have #6?


I do have #6 but Roho is using it. He got an emergency call from some chick he used to date while in Japan when he was there staying at the Ninja monastery. Seems she's in trouble with a bad gang over there and needed his help ASAP. He loaded his gear and flew out last night.
But just so you know...our companies security is in good hands whilst he's away. He left lil puppy in charge of things and lil puppy is on it.


----------



## MagicMarker

Man, Sherm will have a ton of new stories to tell when he get's home. Good luck


----------



## 0utwest

MagicMarker said:


> Man, Sherm will have a ton of new stories to tell when he get's home. Good luck


This is going to be good ! He did tell me that if its not as described he can turn it down and get his money back and call Lazy to send him a Uber driver for the ride back home !


----------



## 1basshunter

We all know that something going to happen to him  it always does!!!! Just what will happen to Sherman is the question


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Good morning everyone I hope you all have a great day


Sent off a check to IRS for the quarterly est tax. Don't want Sherm's SS check to bounce. He'll need it to put gas in that RV candominium that he bought.


----------



## Lazy 8

0utwest said:


> This is going to be good ! He did tell me that if its not as described he can turn it down and get his money back and call Lazy to send him a Uber driver for the ride back home !


Yea, we can just write it off. 
But there's a catch, the only Uber we can write off would be an All Electric one. He'll haveta stop every 125 miles and recharge it. Unless he can duct tape a generator to the roof (hillbilly style)


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I do have #6 but Roho is using it. He got an emergency call from some chick he used to date while in Japan when he was there staying at the Ninja monastery. Seems she's in trouble with a bad gang over there and needed his help ASAP. He loaded his gear and flew out last night.
> But just so you know...our companies security is in good hands whilst he's away. He left lil puppy in charge of things and lil puppy is on it.
> View attachment 322327


Buy lil pup some Milk Bones. He deserves them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Whatever you do lazy, DO NOT let uncle Sherm come over and take a dump. He will stop your golden thrown up fer sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to get back on that one ress.
> Get back to ya just as soon as our legal dept. ...Mr. ST ESQ. translates what you just said and explains it to us.
> Have to make sure you ain't tryin to slick talk us ole country boys.
> In the mean time...quit taking soooo many breaks and lighten up on them barley pops.


She meant Ress gets no cosmetic surgery. That operation.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

I just got this off my trail cam it is a picture of a lazy going out to his seeds


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> She meant Ress gets no cosmetic surgery. That operation.


Hmmm...no new body parts...no new truck...no new 'workin foreman' job for Mrs ressy makin him more $ than he ever dreamed of. 
Looks like ole ressy is just gonna have to be satisfied with what he's got.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...no new body parts...no new truck...no new 'workin foreman' job for Mrs ressy makin him more $ than he ever dreamed of.
> Looks like ole ressy is just gonna have to be satisfied with what he's got.


Mrs ress is working but she just not giving him some. She told me that if he wants a truck all he has to do is put the beer down and get off his big A and do something that he’s not use to,and work


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Mrs ress is working but she just not giving him some. She told me that if he wants a truck all he has to do is put the beer down and get off his big A and do something that he’s not use to,and work


Shoo-wee BH...she said all that???

Well ressy...I'm thinkin you have two options here. Either you make yer mind up to tighten up and start carryin your load...or...you can always get herself thrown in the pokey. Rumor has it that if'n you're incarcerated, the gubment will pay fer them operations.
But I don't think they'll buy you a new truck!

Anyone heard from uncle Sherm since he boarded the plane headed fer Arizona to pick up his new land yacht?
With his luck...the plane prolly broke down somewhere in New Mexico cause he took a dump in the plane crapper setting off overload alarms in the plane.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Buy lil pup some Milk Bones. He deserves them.


On that like a duck on a junebug boss. 
He's been doin double time taken over security duties for Roho whilst he's gone plus supervising the wood detail.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 322385
> I just got this off my trail cam it is a picture of a lazy going out to his seeds


Thanks brother and I'm pretty sure that's me coming back. Hard to tell between the two.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...no new body parts...no new truck...no new 'workin foreman' job for Mrs ressy makin him more $ than he ever dreamed of.
> Looks like ole ressy is just gonna have to be satisfied with what he's got.


We can get some cadaver sheep to caugh up some body parts. Ol Fluffy is getting ready to kick the bucket and go to that big pasture in the sky? 
Question...does it matter, ram or ewe parts?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Shoo-wee BH...she said all that???
> 
> Well ressy...I'm thinkin you have two options here. Either you make yer mind up to tighten up and start carryin your load...or...you can always get herself thrown in the pokey. Rumor has it that if'n you're incarcerated, the gubment will pay fer them operations.
> But I don't think they'll buy you a new truck!
> 
> Anyone heard from uncle Sherm since he boarded the plane headed fer Arizona to pick up his new land yacht?
> With his luck...the plane prolly broke down somewhere in New Mexico cause he took a dump in the plane crapper setting off overload alarms in the plane.


Shermie is now a charter member of the mile high crapper-plugger-upper club.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie is now a charter member of the mile high crapper-plugger-upper club.


Who else do you know that can plug an airplane crapper up mid flight so bad that it sets overload alarms off and has to make an emergency landing. 
...And you guys watch...uncle Shermie will come back talkin about 'his bad luck'.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Who else do you know that can plug an airplane crapper up mid flight so bad that it sets overload alarms off and has to make an emergency landing.
> ...And you guys watch...uncle Shermie will come back talkin about 'his bad luck'.


Bad luck is all he has going for him  and he’s going out of his way to have it


----------



## Lazy 8

In honor of my friend...Ernest T.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Don't worry boys, Sherm got the RV and is on his way home. He just texted me a photo.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Say it ain't so...uncle Sherm done went and bought him a split level RV with a built in, mobile back patio. Sure hope he has a ladder fer that back door.
That first steps a doozie!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^Say it ain't so...uncle Sherm done went and bought him a split level RV with a built in, mobile back patio. Sure hope he has a ladder fer that back door.
> That first steps a doozie!!!


I thought that was the flying poop deck?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I thought that was the flying poop deck?


Might be. 
While going down the road...just hang it out the upstairs backdoor and let er' rip.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bad news...you knew it had to happen with Sherm. He saw Bigfoot in the middle of the road and honked his horn. Bigfoot took offense and destroyed his RV. Don't worry, Sherm was a little dizzy from rolling down the hill but he took some of Lazy's seeds and they fixed him up.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Luckily he bought insurance before he started back knowing he has bad luck. He was able to pick up this fine vehicle for a song so he's back on the road. With his irratble bowel problem, the outhouse trailer comes in handy...


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Bad luck is all he has going for him  and he’s going out of his way to have it


Boy you called it with that Bigfoot accident....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm say he's going to hire Ress's wife to powerwash his RV and it will be ****-n-span!


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Bad news...you knew it had to happen with Sherm. He saw Bigfoot in the middle of the road and honked his horn. Bigfoot took offense and destroyed his RV. Don't worry, Sherm was a little dizzy from rolling down the hill but he took some of Lazy's seeds and they fixed him up.
> 
> View attachment 322503


Tried to tell him to take some of that there Jack Link beef jerky with him cause them big foots are everywhere out there. He prolly took the jerky but ate it all up on the plane whilst drinkin that cheap beer that give him the trots and caused the plane to have to land.



Snakecharmer said:


> Luckily he bought insurance before he started back knowing he has bad luck. He was able to pick up this fine vehicle for a song so he's back on the road. With his irratble bowel problem, the outhouse trailer comes in handy...
> 
> View attachment 322505


Bet someone else is driven and uncle Sherm rides all the way home in the crapper.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm say he's going to hire Ress's wife to powerwash his RV and it will be spin-n-span!


Well...he'll have to hire ressy to supervise. She's not used to working without having him standing there watching with a cold one in hand.


----------



## Blue Pike

one of my faves.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Beings it was her B-Day yesterday I gave her the day off. New parts eh? I could use a few. Purdy sure the ram parts will do the job. After all I do still have a image to hold. Had a stogie in my mouth too while power washing but when I washed the soffet water kept putting it out so I gave it to her to keep it lit. She turned a little green from that. I said, dang woman can't you do anything! Man I hope she dont see this.......I'd be stung up!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Mornin everyone. Safe trip Sherman!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Beings it was her B-Day yesterday I gave her the day off. New parts eh? I could use a few. Purdy sure the ram parts will do the job. After all I do still have a image to hold. Had a stogie in my mouth too while power washing but when I washed the soffet water kept putting it out so I gave it to her to keep it lit. She turned a little green from that. I said, dang woman can't you do anything! Man I hope she dont see this.......I'd be stung up!


Happy Birthday Mrs. Ress! May you drink a 100 beers. May you live a 100 years. Get plastered you bad girl. Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## sherman51

man all you guys are on me like stink on s**t. I thought you guys was my buddies. with friends like you guys who need enemy's?



1basshunter said:


> We all know that something going to happen to him  it always does!!!! Just what will happen to Sherman is the question


naw it don't happen every just a lot. i'm for sure jinxed but I wont give up.



1basshunter said:


> View attachment 322371


photo shopped, no way did you get proof a bear s**ts in the woods.

I picked the mh up yesterday and headed home at 12:30. went about 435 miles. seen a sign for a camp site for 22.00 with free wifi 90 more miles down the road. but when I got there my jinx took over. it was dark and I couldn't see any signs telling me where to go. so I ended up in a motel.

the old motorhome is just about what I expected. but for only 7400.00 it will do. will try to get pictures later. if I had had another 6 or 7 thousand I would have got a little newer with the v-10 ford or maybe even got a diesel. but it took everything I had to get this one. 7400.00 for the rv then air fare and gass to get home. my first fill up was 138.00. the seller gave me the 1st tank. gotta go now, need to get back on the road.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

I heard that after reading about Sherm's new RV, Ress decided to give Mrs Ress one for her birthday. He found a 3HP one....Suppose to be good on gas...


----------



## scioto_alex

You guys have Sherman all wrong and you're abusing him with insulting guesses.

I know the real truth. He is coming home in style via the Panama Canal He will take the Mississippi north and hit the right turn signal at Cairo IL. He will pull out at Cinci and get a bowl of chili because no one out West knows a dang thing about chili.


----------



## 0utwest

Safe travels uncle sherm and not to worry , I got a call from Clark Griswold that cousin Eddie would make you a smokin deal on his old RV if need be !


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I heard that after reading about Sherm's new RV, Ress decided to give Mrs Ress one for her birthday. He found a 3HP one....Suppose to be good on gas...
> 
> View attachment 322535


Gave it to her fer her B-day tryin to make her believe it was a loving gesture by tellin her he always wanted to take her on a romantic ride in a horse drawn carriage.
Don't think she bought that load of bull hockey!

Happy B-Day Mrs Ressy!!!



sherman51 said:


> *man all you guys are on me like stink on s**t. I thought you guys was my buddies. with friends like you guys who need enemy's?*
> 
> 
> 
> naw it don't happen every just a lot. i'm for sure jinxed but I wont give up.
> 
> 
> 
> photo shopped, no way did you get proof a bear s**ts in the woods.
> 
> I *picked the mh up yesterday and headed home at 12:30. went about 435 miles. seen a sign for a camp site for 22.00 with free wifi 90 more miles down the road. but when I got there my jinx took over. it was dark and I couldn't see any signs telling me where to go. so I ended up in a motel.*
> 
> the old motorhome is just about what I expected. but for only 7400.00 it will do. will try to get pictures later. if I had had another 6 or 7 thousand I would have got a little newer with the v-10 ford or maybe even got a diesel. but it took everything I had to get this one. 7400.00 for the rv then air fare and gass to get home. my first fill up was 138.00. the seller gave me the 1st tank. gotta go now, need to get back on the road.
> sherman


We are such good buddies uncle Sherm that you are even on our minds when you are out traveling the world.

Should have saved that hotel $ and camped in the nearest Wally World parking lot like everyone else does. You could have fired the generator up and set the awning out. Early in the morning, went in Wally World and bought one of them new fangled Blackstone Griddles and sold breakfast to Wally World customer that woulda paid fer your trip.
Who knows...Maybe even made enough to get ya one of them diesel pusher RV's.
This coulda been you makin all that $:


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Safe travels uncle sherm and not to worry , I got a call from Clark Griswold that cousin Eddie would make you a smokin deal on his old RV if need be !


See there uncle sherm...what a Blessing it is to have so many buddies looking out after you.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay maybe it was Sherman I got a picture of doing his business in the woods


----------



## Snakecharmer

0utwest said:


> Safe travels uncle sherm and not to worry , I got a call from Clark Griswold that cousin Eddie would make you a smokin deal on his old RV if need be !


Saw it in Medina once.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Beings it was her B-Day yesterday I gave her the day off. New parts eh? I could use a few. Purdy sure the ram parts will do the job. After all I do still have a image to hold. Had a stogie in my mouth too while power washing but when I washed the soffet water kept putting it out so I gave it to her to keep it lit. She turned a little green from that. I said, dang woman can't you do anything! Man I hope she dont see this.......I'd be stung up!


Ressy, you'd better check yourself. Mrs. Ressy might get a wild hair and read this thing. Then your goose'll be cooked!
I think ol Shermie needs somebody to fly out there and ride shotgun with him. If you go out there, the two of you would be like Thelma and Louise. 
Maybe you could go out while the Mrs. is resealing your blacktop driveway?
Then when you get back you could write a book about your big adventure, make a MIL and give Mrs. Ressy the retirement she deserves. 
Don't forget to take some Jack's Links with you and leave those Monkey Pud's at home. Smoke just pisses ol Big Foot off.


----------



## scioto_alex

what do you say to your car insurance company


----------



## 1basshunter

I think uncle Sherman has one of these in his new Rv


----------



## 0utwest

Snakecharmer said:


> Bad news...you knew it had to happen with Sherm. He saw Bigfoot in the middle of the road and honked his horn. Bigfoot took offense and destroyed his RV. Don't worry, Sherm was a little dizzy from rolling down the hill but he took some of Lazy's seeds and they fixed him up.
> 
> View attachment 322503


Well Shermie saved your butt again, Flew out to New Mexico and had to calm ole Bigfoot down by giving Him My OGF Shirt and my fishin pole ! Next Time Don't Forget THE JERKY !


----------



## ress

I thought about having her seal the driveway while I go fishing. lol Just to be clear, we have been partners on projects sense we got married. The first one was stripping and painting a 35 ft Chris Craft. Her dad was a lg business owner and the whole family worked there. As kids when homework was done they went to the plant and made parts for a couple hours. I was mowing yards at 10 and started working in a gas station at 15. Hammer Down Sherm, see what shes got!


----------



## Snakecharmer

0utwest said:


> Well Shermie saved your butt again, Flew out to New Mexico and had to calm ole Bigfoot down by giving Him My OGF Shirt and my fishin pole ! Next Time Don't Forget THE JERKY !


Good job Mike... Ole Sherm owes you big time!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Hay maybe it was Sherman I got a picture of doing his business in the woods


Me no likey ^^^
Me afraid of pics ^^^


----------



## Lazy 8

Wake up and eat you bunch of derailers.


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Safe travels uncle sherm and not to worry , I got a call from Clark Griswold that cousin Eddie would make you a smokin deal on his old RV if need be !





fastwater said:


> Gave it to her fer her B-day tryin to make her believe it was a loving gesture by tellin her he always wanted to take her on a romantic ride in a horse drawn carriage.
> Don't think she bought that load of bull hockey!
> 
> Happy B-Day Mrs Ressy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We are such good buddies uncle Sherm that you are even on our minds when you are out traveling the world.
> 
> Should have saved that hotel $ and camped in the nearest Wally World parking lot like everyone else does. You could have fired the generator up and set the awning out. Early in the morning, went in Wally World and bought one of them new fangled Blackstone Griddles and sold breakfast to Wally World customer that woulda paid fer your trip.
> Who knows...Maybe even made enough to get ya one of them diesel pusher RV's.
> This coulda been you makin all that $:
> View attachment 322547


with my luck the 1st thing they would call out the entire police force just on me.



0utwest said:


> Well Shermie saved your butt again, Flew out to New Mexico and had to calm ole Bigfoot down by giving Him My OGF Shirt and my fishin pole ! Next Time Don't Forget THE JERKY !


I left new mexico with a full bag of jacks jerky, just in case.



0utwest said:


> Safe travels uncle sherm and not to worry , I got a call from Clark Griswold that cousin Eddie would make you a smokin deal on his old RV if need be !


if I had knew someone who would have sold me better for what I had I would have been interested. but after buying this one for 7400.00, the plane fare, plus gas I cant even pay the taxes until after the 1st.

well guys I put another 570 miles under us today. even though I took 2 one hour sleep breaks. so not bad after that. I don't know if ill make it home tomorrow or not. i'm about 25 miles west of Oklahoma city now.

man I always just took old westerns for granted. but after seeing all the beauty in person i'll never be the same.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

hey, good morning guys. the old mh does a little better on gas than my old one. that is unless you bed down a couple of hrs with the generator running. but the dash air doesn't put out like my old unit before it quit. we had a closet in the bedroom on the old unit that this one don't have. but this one has a 55" tv in the front and one in the bedroom on wall mounts. well thats enough for now I need to get on the road its 6:24 and i've been up drinking coffee since 5:00.
sherman


----------



## ress

Have a good day Sherm!


----------



## fastwater

Safe travels uncle Sherm.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ditto Shermie^^^
Are you gonna stop and see this?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> hey, good morning guys. the old mh does a little better on gas than my old one. that is unless you bed down a couple of hrs with the generator running. *but the dash air doesn't put out like my old unit before it quit*. we had a closet in the bedroom on the old unit that this one don't have. but this one has a 55" tv in the front and one in the bedroom on wall mounts. well thats enough for now I need to get on the road its 6:24 and i've been up drinking coffee since 5:00.
> sherman


Remember uncle Sherm...one of Lazy's,ST's and my side business's is custom AC system installations. 
For a very reasonable price, we can design and install you the bested AC system you ever seen. Thinkin a whole land yacht roof air design would be best in your situation. Be so cold in there you could shoot a deer in early season and hang it in the living room of yer new land yacht.

Here a couple pics of our work to refresh your memory:

















As you can see...fer a slight additional fee, we can mount you an additional generator on the roof as well.


----------



## 0utwest

Be safe uncle sherm and take your time and enjoy the scenery . Sounds like this might have been your first trip that far west and when you get home you need to get with the wifey and plan one for next year ! Me and the girlfriend are leaving in about 2 weeks for our trip to Utah !


----------



## 0utwest

Be safe uncle sherm ! ! !


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Remember uncle Sherm...one of Lazy's,ST's and my side business's is custom AC system installations.
> For a very reasonable price, we can design and install you the bested AC system you ever seen. Thinkin a whole land yacht roof air design would be best in your situation. Be so cold in there you could shoot a deer in early season and hang it in the living room of yer new land yacht.
> 
> Here a couple pics of our work to refresh your memory:
> View attachment 322681
> 
> View attachment 322683
> 
> 
> As you can see...fer a slight additional fee, we can mount you an additional generator on the roof as well.


Yes indeedy. ^^^
Ol Ressy could benefit from this ^^^


----------



## scioto_alex

I found a good deal on one of those long boneless pork loins. I cut it into several pieces, which went into the freezer except for one that's in an herb brine, and one that's in a BBQ sauce, and waiting for DaWeber to fire up later.

I like to get the bigger cut at a better price. I could slice this into chops that would cost twice as much per pound.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes indeedy. ^^^
> *Ol Ressy could benefit from this ^^^*


Yes he could...but he's broke.
Mrs ressy done cut him off from any of that 401k and her family business $ so he don't have any $ to get his car fixed.
Heck...she won't even let him get 'that operation' he was talkin about in his post that we had Mr ST ESQ translate for us. Can't even get him a new pickup.
She's done cut him off till he sets them cold ones down, starts doin some work around the house instead of standin there watchin her do it all actin like some kind of one armed supervisor.
She done told him that she wants him to start treating her like the 'Queen' he married...instead of the ranch hand she's become!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

fastwater said:


> Yes he could...but he's broke.
> Mrs ressy done cut him off from any of that 401k and her family business $ so he don't have any $ to get his car fixed.
> Heck...she won't even let him get 'that operation' he was talkin about in his post that we had Mr ST ESQ translate for us. Can't even get him a new pickup.
> She's done cut him off till he sets them cold ones down, starts doin some work around the house instead of standin there watchin her do it all actin like some kind of one armed supervisor.
> She done told him that she wants him to start treating her like the 'Queen' he married...instead of the ranch hand she's become!


Whew!! That was full of slams!!! Can't wait til Sherm gets home and takes over in the slam dept!


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Whew!! That was full of slams!!! Can't wait til Sherm gets home and takes over in the slam dept!


Will Mrs. Ressy bring you a cold one under the bus?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, there's a damn good country music special on PBS right now.


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Be safe uncle sherm and take your time and enjoy the scenery . Sounds like this might have been your first trip that far west and when you get home you need to get with the wifey and plan one for next year ! Me and the girlfriend are leaving in about 2 weeks for our trip to Utah !


I was stationed in Yuma for 3 months back in 74. but the only sights I seen was on my bicycle around Yuma. we did go to a few places I liked. like senators wash over the line in California where we did our swimming. but I never seen the sights like i've seen on this trip.

I did get about 300 miles today before I was forced to stop. I had noticed the right rear outside tire was low at the rest area. but after I got on the road I forgot about it until later. then I stopped to air up the tire. but the reason it looked low was the inside tire was flat. so I had been running all day on one tire on the right rear. I asked a girl in the parking lot if she knew where to get one. she laughed and pointed across the street. sure enough a tire store was there. but it was 7:00 by my watch and they was closed. so I started looking for a motel. your right one super 8 across I-44. so I went and got a room to wait until morning to get me a tire.

when I hit texas the wind was blowing hard from the south making it a little rough driving. but Arizona, new mexico, was my best two states to sight see. and yes next spring the wife want to go out and see the sights 1st hand.

I should still make it home some time tomorrow. i'm maybe 100 miles from st louis. then its a hop, skip, and a jump to get me home.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 322745


Wonder how long a stringer has to be for 1,400 panfish...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Wonder how long a stringer has to be for 1,400 panfish...


I think the bed of the truck must have been used.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

From what I have heard ress made his wife clean all the fish then she had to come home to get the house work done


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> From what I have heard ress made his wife clean all the fish then she had to come home to get the house work done


You all are gonna throw that ol boy in a tailspin.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Whew!! That was full of slams!!! Can't wait til Sherm gets home and takes over in the slam dept!


Ress...I am sorry for all the slams.
To show you I am sincere...I have talked to boss lazy and we have agreed to help you with your AC problem with your car. Boss lazy has agreed to cut you a very special, once in a lifetime offer in a huge labor discount of $350 off on the installation of our best AC unit in your hooptie. Also, he has agreed to throw in all parts/materials (duct tape, clothes dryer vent tubing, caulking, wood 2x4s, deck screws and nails) at no charge to you.
Mr ST ESQ has drawn up all paperwork/contract.
The price of the AC unit itself, which again...is our top of the line unti is $3000 + tax. Installation design, labor parts/material for this unit on a sedan hooptie usually runs $3350.
Your total labor price, minus the $350 labor discount and minus all parts/materials will be $2500.
So for a total of $5500 you will once again be the coolest kid on the block. 
Let me be the first to congratulate you on such a generous deal offer from lazy. 
P.S. I've taken the liberty to talk to Mrs Ressy and she said if you signed the contract for us to do the job, she would go get the $ from your 401k acct. 
Again, Please accept my apologies and this gesture of my sincerity.



1basshunter said:


> From what I have heard ress made his wife clean all the fish then she had to come home to get the house work done


I heard they have a deal that they each clean the fish they catch. Soooo...if Mrs Ressy cleaned all the fish...she must have caught all of them.


----------



## ress

It's a fact that she caught the biggest fish on the boat we used to have. Guessing 15 lb sheep head. After she got it cleaned she cooked it up real good. One time she and a buddy of mine and me were drifting across the south passage and the walleye were thick in there. I caught a slob, Prolly 10 pounder and as i was getting it out of the net it did a few tail flips and shakes and i ....wait... I forgot what i was going to say.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. going to get then tire and get on the road. about 6 or 7 hrs to home.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


FOSR - This was great. I'll bet those customers were freaked out.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. going to get then tire and get on the road. about 6 or 7 hrs to home.
> sherman


Bring it home Shermie. Last leg of *Shermie's Big Adventure. *


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Ress...I am sorry for all the slams.
> To show you I am sincere...I have talked to boss lazy and we have agreed to help you with your AC problem with your car. Boss lazy has agreed to cut you a very special, once in a lifetime offer in a huge labor discount of $350 off on the installation of our best AC unit in your hooptie. Also, he has agreed to throw in all parts/materials (duct tape, clothes dryer vent tubing, caulking, wood 2x4s, deck screws and nails) at no charge to you.
> Mr ST ESQ has drawn up all paperwork/contract.
> The price of the AC unit itself, which again...is our top of the line unti is $3000 + tax. Installation design, labor parts/material for this unit on a sedan hooptie usually runs $3350.
> Your total labor price, minus the $350 labor discount and minus all parts/materials will be $2500.
> So for a total of $5500 you will once again be the coolest kid on the block.
> Let me be the first to congratulate you on such a generous deal offer from lazy.
> P.S. I've taken the liberty to talk to Mrs Ressy and she said if you signed the contract for us to do the job, she would go get the $ from your 401k acct.
> Again, Please accept my apologies and this gesture of my sincerity.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they have a deal that they each clean the fish they catch. Soooo...if Mrs Ressy cleaned all the fish...she must have caught all of them.


I totally agree with everything here...except the cost being saved for the duct tape. We might haveta charge for the tape. 
Also...Camo Duct Tape will be extra.


----------



## scioto_alex

Sherman's March


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Bring it home Shermie. Last leg of *Shermie's Big Adventure. *


Let's all cross our fingers


----------



## Daveo76

I'd bet he used a basket,,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

Snakecharmer said:


> Wonder how long a stringer has to be for 1,400 panfish...


 I bet he used a basket!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 322817


@ress @fastwater ...I think we found the duct tape we need for that *FACTORY* A/C install job.


----------



## Daveo76

This one may be better,,,,


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> @ress @fastwater ...I think we found the duct tape we need for that *FACTORY* A/C install job.


Just make sure it's not used


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Just make sure it's not used


Don’t worry it will not...that cost Exter to have fragrance added


----------



## scioto_alex

OK here's a side track - how many of you remember when toilet paper came in different colors, to match the bathrooms? There was white, yellow, blue, pink and green. Haven't seen any of that in a long time.

Or, how about a "TP job" on a house? To explain to you young fry, there was a time when kids could throw rolls of toilet paper around someone's house, over their bushes, in their trees, etc., and they would not be shot and killed for it.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Bring it home Shermie. Last leg of *Shermie's Big Adventure. *





MagicMarker said:


> Let's all cross our fingers


brought her home guys. got the tire changed out a little late. they are 1 hr behind us. it was 8:00 when they opened but 9:00 for me. I didnt notice when we got back on the road. but had to stop for gas right after I started. then made a dash for the finish line. ran 72 mph most of the way home and non stop. made great time with interstate driving all the way except the last 18 miles. did better for the entire trip on gas than I expected. I started with a full tank and finished with just over a quarter tank. spent 580.00 that I put in and 1900 miles. i'm not great getting pictures but i'll see what I can do.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Welcome home uncle Sherm!
Glad you made it in safe.


----------



## Daveo76

scioto_alex said:


> OK here's a side track - how many of you remember when toilet paper came in different colors, to match the bathrooms? There was white, yellow, blue, pink and green. Haven't seen any of that in a long time.
> 
> Or, how about a "TP job" on a house? To explain to you young fry, there was a time when kids could throw rolls of toilet paper around someone's house, over their bushes, in their trees, etc., and they would not be shot and killed for it.


I remember throwing TP all over the place after ballgames


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> brought her home guys. got the tire changed out a little late. they are 1 hr behind us. it was 8:00 when they opened but 9:00 for me. I didnt notice when we got back on the road. but had to stop for gas right after I started. then made a dash for the finish line. ran 72 mph most of the way home and non stop. made great time with interstate driving all the way except the last 18 miles. did better for the entire trip on gas than I expected. I started with a full tank and finished with just over a quarter tank. spent 580.00 that I put in and 1900 miles. i'm not great getting pictures but i'll see what I can do.
> sherman


Don't think you can Uber with that and that kind of mileage.... Glad you made it home safely. Hope the RV exceeded your expectations.


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie's prolly conked out...in his own fart sack!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie's prolly conked out...in his own fart sack!


He came home and headed straight fer his terlit.
His dog is even worried bout him:


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Welcome home uncle Sherm!
> Glad you made it in safe.


yeah guys I made it home safe. the only problem I had was the flat tire. and the other tire got ne to a tire place. it wasnt like I got stranded on the road. I did have to spend the night until the tire place opened. the tire cost 121.00 mounted and balanced and installed. wasnt to bad for a truck tire. sure wish you guys could have seen az, nm, and even ok with me. they had some beautiful sights. I guess tx had some bad rain after I got through it. sure glad I missed it. the wipers aren't so hot on the rv.

the misses and me are planning on going to az next spring to see the sights. and we plan on going down to mexico for a little shopping while were there.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Blue Pike

Optics Planet Area 51 kits Free S/H. 
Hope everyone that need one already has one.
https://www.opticsplanet.com/area-51-kit.html


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> He came home and headed straight fer his terlit.
> His dog is even worried bout him:
> View attachment 322881


I'm sure doggie would appreciate a mercy flush or 2.


----------



## scioto_alex

Sherm, what you see in AZ all depends on the altitude. Tucson is down in the Sonoran desert with the saguaros, etc. Phoenix is higher and there are more trees, yucca, etc. Flagstaff is higher and you're in pine forests. I once got off a bus there in July and I was looking at snow on the mountains around town.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> yeah guys I made it home safe. the only problem I had was the flat tire. and the other tire got ne to a tire place. it wasnt like I got stranded on the road. I did have to spend the night until the tire place opened. the tire cost 121.00 mounted and balanced and installed. wasnt to bad for a truck tire. sure wish you guys could have seen az, nm, and even ok with me. they had some beautiful sights. I guess tx had some bad rain after I got through it. sure glad I missed it. the wipers aren't so hot on the rv.
> 
> the misses and me are planning on going to az next spring to see the sights. and we plan on going down to mexico for a little shopping while were there.
> sherman


dont drive !!!!!!!


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Sherm, what you see in AZ all depends on the altitude. Tucson is down in the Sonoran desert with the saguaros, etc. Phoenix is higher and there are more trees, yucca, etc. Flagstaff is higher and you're in pine forests. I once got off a bus there in July and I was looking at snow on the mountains around town.


I loved the desert around phoenix and to the north. al the cactus and beautiful land formations all the way through nm. the colors was great to see. in most old westerns they just have black and white. I did take a few pictures in az and nm. i'll try to get them on here later today. I was stationed in Yuma for 3 months back in 74. it was mostly flat desert with cactus. I loved the humidity out there. Yuma was like 30% and great on my sinus problems.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Something about AZ calls me. I was there in 1979 and 1981 and I loved it.

DON'T GO BAREFOOT


----------



## Smitty82

Lincoln National Forest in NM is Beautiful. I'm also a fan of Flagstaff AZ.


----------



## ress

Farthest West I've been is Tulsa Ok. Have always wanted to go West but on a Northern Trek.


----------



## Daveo76

ress said:


> Farthest West I've been is Tulsa Ok. Have always wanted to go West but on a Northern Trek.


 I've been as far west as Rapid City, South Dakota to Mt Rushmore. I was living in Council Bluffs, Iowa and Omaha, Nebraska. I just stayed around the area after I got out of the Army at Ft. Riley, Kansas.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

That was great ^^^
What's fer supper tomorrie? Tatar soup and cornbread? That's what I thought ye said.


----------



## scioto_alex

One thing I learned while visiting Eloy AZ was, if you wanted to get anything done outside, any sort of yard work or maybe some kind of walk, etc., you do it at the very crack of dawn, maybe starting earlier.

Once the sun starts to bake you, just generally hide from it. I can take the full heat for a short time but in southern AZ it's like walking around in a hair dryer, plus the direct radiant heat from the sun.

This sort of situation is why the Mexicans and the Spaniards take a siesta where they doze off in the heat of the afternoon, then are rested and ready for the cool evening.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Goooooood Morning Vietnam, I mean OGF....


----------



## Daveo76

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 322957


Now that will fall in the classic categorie!!! Fandamtastic!!!


----------



## Daveo76

Good AM!! Orion look's like he has lost his belt and stars are falling away,,,,,, great star viewing; if you aren't busy fishing,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76

I think I could stand the dry heat better than this humidity


----------



## sherman51

Daveo76 said:


> I think I could stand the dry heat better than this humidity


yes. I was stationed in NC where the hum is high. then I went to Yuma in may of 74 for 3 months. it was awesome with only around 30% hum. but you would dehydrate super fast. you sweated but it dried as it came out. we had wet planes come in. the pilot would say its raining like crazy up there. but it would dry before getting to us. but you didnt feel the heat like back in NC. we set records out there with temps well over a 100 many days. I loved the low humidity even with the high temps.


----------



## sherman51

I thought I would put these pictures of az on a new post. i'll get mh pictures later. my wife put them on here while I was sleeping. a few may be from nm.














































































this is just a few of the pictures I took. but I can only do 10.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Shermie, beautiful shots, I feel like I was there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Good AM!! Orion look's like he has lost his belt and stars are falling away,,,,,, great star viewing; if you aren't busy fishing,,,,,


Thanks Dave! I'll be looking.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> I think I could stand the dry heat better than this humidity


I've never experienced the dry heat. But I once heard an analogy, heat your oven up to 110 degrees and stick your head in.
Voila, dry heat. 
ps, do not stick an apple in your mouth first.


----------



## 0utwest

Nice pics. Sherman , There spring in the western states was like ours WET ! Nice to see all the green on the grass and trees . Wish I had drawn a Elk tag , The states in the southwest are having great antler growth this year .


----------



## Lazy 8

0utwest said:


> Nice pics. Sherman , There spring in the western states was like ours WET ! Nice to see all the green on the grass and trees . Wish I had drawn a Elk tag , The states in the southwest are having great antler growth this year .


A friend of mine just got back from bagging an Elk in northern NM. He took it with a compound. Said his freezer is full.


----------



## fastwater

To me...hot...is hot!
Don't get me wrong, been south in the summer and know what it's like when it's pushing mid to upper 90's with 65-70% humidity.
But have been west when it's 100-110 with 10% humidity as well.
Found that out west to Arizona in the summer(Flagstaff, Glendale,Scottsdale areas) is likin to our winter in the sense that throughout the day, people that live there don't go outside unless they absolutely have to. And many working more physical jobs in places not offering AC(I.E. carpenters, mechanics, landscapers etc) don't even start to work until after sunset and work throughout the night. Great if you're a night owl.
Guess I'm tryin to say that as far as weather goes...s'pose I'm happy right where I'm at...though the winters do seem to get a bit more rough reminding me my ole friend 'Mr Arther' is still close by.
Of course...the 'snowbird' mentality in me says go where it's warm in the winter. The older I get...the more attractive that idea becomes.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I think Sherm took some photos of Area 51 when he was in NM......


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> A friend of mine just got back from bagging an Elk in northern NM. He took it with a compound. Said his freezer is full.


I don't believe you didnt offer to help him out, LOL. tell him you'll be glad to take some off his hands and eat it.



fastwater said:


> To me...hot...is hot!
> Don't get me wrong, been south in the summer and know what it's like when it's pushing mid to upper 90's with 65-70% humidity.
> But have been west when it's 100-110 with 10% humidity as well.
> Found that out west to Arizona in the summer(Flagstaff, Glendale,Scottsdale areas) is likin to our winter in the sense that throughout the day, people that live there don't go outside unless they absolutely have to. And many working more physical jobs in places not offering AC(I.E. carpenters, mechanics, landscapers etc) don't even start to work until after sunset and work throughout the night. Great if you're a night owl.
> Guess I'm tryin to say that as far as weather goes...s'pose I'm happy right where I'm at...though the winters do seem to get a bit more rough reminding me my ole friend 'Mr Arther' is still close by.
> Of course...the 'snowbird' mentality in me says go where it's warm in the winter. The older I get...the more attractive that idea becomes.


when I was stationed in Yuma and it was setting records well over 100 we still had to go out and fix planes in the heat. we just made sure to keep hydrated at all times.

one afternoon some of us rode our bikes 14 miles to the race track. when we got there the races had been canceled. so there was no place to get water or pop. rode the 14 miles back. was getting a little weak from the 115 temps. stopped at the bowling alley and ordered 2 monster dr peppers. drank the 1st one pretty much straight down. then just sipped on the other one for the next 1/2 hour.
sherman


----------



## ress

Can't wait to head North when I retire. Traverse City is awesome!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

ress said:


> Can't wait to head North when I retire. Traverse City is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


The most beautiful road I have driven was Rt. 22 from Leelenau down to Traverse City.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Can't wait to head North when I retire. Traverse City is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Headed up to the cherry festival are ya???
ST told me about it. Will make it up there one of these days.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I HAVE ALL THE PAPERS DRAWN. THEY WILL BOTH HAVE TO PAY here come da judge..here come da judge...order in da court cuz here come da judge


----------



## scioto_alex

Door County, been to a fish boil at the White Gull Inn.


----------



## Lazy 8

You know, I think we oughta ease up on ol Ressy and Shermie before they haveta go out and get something like this......


----------



## sherman51

temporary good morning guys. I wont be here llong, i'm going back to bed.








thought you guys might like this. the houses down there are scattered like a bunch of ant hills,
sherman


----------



## ress

Been up sense 1 am myself. Had a wedding to go to in Columbus today and took a long nap this evening, or now yesterday evening.


----------



## sherman51

well it looks like its you and me. I do this all night just about every night. good morning sir.
sherman


----------



## fiveeyes

Nice photos s51..I will be in AZ in a couple of months, for winter of course. Very pleasant in winter.


----------



## scioto_alex

Let's build some boats


----------



## sherman51

fiveeyes said:


> Nice photos s51..I will be in AZ in a couple of months, for winter of course. Very pleasant in winter.


yes some parts are awesome in the winter. I have a little envy of you. but i'll stay here and keep mr frost company. you enjoy your time out there.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Sherm, they say there are fewer bugs today than there were years ago, and one way to tell is you don't get as many bug splats on the windshield.

So after driving all those miles, did you notice getting fewer bugs on the windshield?


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Sherm, they say there are fewer bugs today than there were years ago, and one way to tell is you don't get as many bug splats on the windshield.
> 
> So after driving all those miles, did you notice getting fewer bugs on the windshield?


I really couldn't say if it was less. but the windshield got so bad I c ould hardly see. so I cleaned it. then when I got home it needed it Again. and it was getting bad. it needed cleaning a lot more often.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

When I lived in central FL for about 3 years there definitely wasn't a shortage of bugs. They're part of the food chain that goes year round down there.
I quickly learned about a breed called Love Bugs. You LOVE to scrub them off the front of your vehicle.
That and NoSeeum mosquitos. You don't see it hear them until you get bit.


----------



## ress

Got any pics of the MH yet Sherm?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Let's build some boats


FOSR - how about a jet-boat-kit?


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Got any pics of the MH yet Sherm?


to tell you the truth I haven't felt much like getting out. and i'm leaving for md tomorrow morning for 2 weeks. if I don't get some before I leave it'll be after we gat back.
sherman


----------



## spikeg79

Found out how Michaels stores make a profit today, on Exchanges. Wife bought a wooden crate yesterday but apparently someone at the factory wasn't paying attention to the cuts since it wasn't the advertised size. Took it to exchange it for another one the correct advertised size this morning only to be charged more than what she paid yesterday. When the cashier said the price I sad wait a minute she paid the price you refunded just a minute ago yesterday since we're exchanging it why are you charging more. She said well it was on sale yesterday and isn't today. So freaking what !!! Lady behind us in line thought it was a bunch of BS too and gave us an extra coupon she had so we paid the same price as yesterday. When the cashier was handing us our receipt she mentioned it had a coupon for our next visit I told her to give it to the next in line as we'll be shopping at hobby lobby from now on.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning you bunches of sunshine.... it’s 7am now get up and start typing


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning you bunches of sunshine.... it’s 7am now get up and start typing


good morning back at you. its now 8:48 and nobody is typing. im leaving to go to md this morning so i've been busy.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Dang, in the news a British travel agency went out of business suddenly and now their government is making arrangements to bring 150,000 vacationers home at government expense.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning all you dawgs.
So last week me and the ol lady were checking out at lows when all of a sudden, some dude goes running by with a yellow and black dewalt tool in either hand. He goes out the doors, jumps in a waiting subaru hatchback and speeds off. There was about a 1/2 dozen of us looking at each other in shock. I said, did he just steal those tools? Our cashier said, we aren't allowed tolift a finger to stop it. I would of ran out for the plate number but l thought about it and didn't. Who knows, they could of had a gun. Prolly not, but why be a hero over a few tools that weren't mine to begin with?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, Happy Fall Equinox to all you DERAILER posters and followers!


----------



## sherman51

its not real pretty but its mine.


----------



## scioto_alex

Sherm, what is the chassis/powerplant?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm that looks pretty nice to me!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

Nice ride Sherm! Good choice getting it from an area that does not use salt, it shows! My dad used to say, "Welp it's been living good".


----------



## scioto_alex

In the Henry Ford Museum, they have a Model T with a camper back. The whole thing unfolded so there were side shelves and a central bed, all under a big canvas top that opened up like an umbrella as the sides were opened. Apparently there were many versions from many builders who started with a naked Model T chassis.

This example looks similar but in rough shape


----------



## 0utwest

scioto_alex said:


> Sherm, what is the chassis/powerplant?


Its a ford with a 460 in it . And it looks pretty nice and I see at least 3 tvs !


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Sherm, what is the chassis/powerplant?


yep outwest is 100% right. its a 95 Fleetwood Southwind 33.5' with the ford chassis with the very weak 460 cid motor. I would have got a newer one with the v-10 6.8 motor but at this time not in my price range.



1basshunter said:


> View attachment 323443


they didnt eat it, it crawled up in them and died.



0utwest said:


> Its a ford with a 460 in it . And it looks pretty nice and I see at least 3 tvs !


thanks outwest. I don't know about the dash tv's but the other 2 are 55" and they work. its a fair unit for only 7400.00. i'm not complaining about it.
sherman


ps the front air is a heat pump. hope its enough to keep us warm.


----------



## fastwater

After see'n uncle Sherms new land yacht, I vote we ought to nominate him honorary President of the annual OGF get together. When the party site is picked, uncle Sherm could come around in his luxury liner and pick all of us up that live far away from the planned location.
We could all party on the way...party at the party...and party on the way home. 
All those in favor...say...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm - Does you wife know about the mirrors in the bedroom?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm - Does you wife know about the mirrors in the bedroom?


...and what is that pole in the middle of the floor for???


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm didn't know you were a trendsetter....With the "Tiny Home" rage you can make that your tiny home candominium..


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> ...and what is that pole in the middle of the floor for???


I heard she was taking dance lessons. I thought it was square dancing, never thought it would be pole dancing....


----------



## G.lock

Gotta love those old 460's, there's about a gazzilion of them out there so you'll always be able to find parts.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm...why do they all pick on you??? I smell a DEFAMATION OF CHARACTER suit in the makings


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm...why do they all pick on you??? I smell a DEFAMATION OF CHARACTER suit in the makings


I'll send the Judge a fresh batch of seeds to butter him up. And I do mean fresh. Picked this morning by Mrs. Ressy right after sunup.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm...why do they all pick on you??? I smell a DEFAMATION OF CHARACTER suit in the makings


Are we back to talking about Sherms defecation issues again???


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm - Does you wife know about the mirrors in the bedroom?


that was the reason she had me buy this unit,



Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm...why do they all pick on you??? I smell a DEFAMATION OF CHARACTER suit in the makings


sounds great to me. at 6.5 mpg I can use the extra money for gas.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Remember when the A&P groceries had a coffee grinder at every checkout?


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Remember when the A&P groceries had a coffee grinder at every checkout?


its just to early for people to remember much of anything. good morning grunts, oh yea the rest of you to.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> its just to early for people to remember much of anything. good morning grunts, oh yea the rest of you to.
> sherman


Good Mornin Sherm! God gave us another day. Enjoy!


----------



## scioto_alex

Linda's son has this 1996 F350 with a 460 in it. It is capable of burning gas. It spends almost all of its time as a driveway ornament which makes the neighborhood look cheap :/










It's a fifth-wheel with the trailer ball in the middle of the bed. It used to haul race cars in trailers. He says he got it to haul tools for his remodeling jobs. I don't know why he didn't just get a cargo van, but for some reason he was horny for this truck.

He drives it rough. He floors it in first then lets off the gas and the tranny *BANGS* into second.

His daily driver is his late grandmother's Chevy Aveo which he overloads with tools and he drives it rough, too. He's going to blow out the transmission like he did with the Honda van which he gave to me when it lost overdrive.


----------



## Smitty82

That truck is a work of art.


----------



## scioto_alex

It's a dedicated towing vehicle and he isn't using it for that. Seems like a waste of money to me.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Remember when the A&P groceries had a coffee grinder at every checkout?


Remember when they gave out these?


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> that was the reason she had me buy this unit,
> 
> 
> 
> sounds great to me. at 6.5 mpg I can use the extra money for gas.
> sherman


Shermie That's a nice looking Rig and I know in a earlier post you told the guys that's a 85 Fleetwood ? That there is a 95 Fleetwood ! I have the little sister 98 flair 30ft im working on . As for your mileage did you try cruising at 60 mph or were you Hammer down ? And by the way what color lite bite slide divers do you prefer ? I just paid 7.11 each for the ones I bought and guess im going back to clean them out at that price and I will get you a few if you promise to make it back to Geneva next year ! Also let me know if you need any parts inside or out , we have a camper store that has been in business for years and he has everything you would need and is cheaper than anyone . They even built there own , I think they were called Ungers coach .


----------



## 0utwest

Shermie Look up Ungers coach company , Very cool in what there dad built and I have a friend that is restoring one and saw one for sale a couple months ago .


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Remember when they gave out these?


I like that the cute babe used the stamps on a tackle box......Wait that could have been my mother in that ad...I like that that nice mother used the stamps for a tackle box.


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Shermie That's a nice looking Rig and I know in a earlier post you told the guys that's a 85 Fleetwood ? That there is a 95 Fleetwood ! I have the little sister 98 flair 30ft im working on . As for your mileage did you try cruising at 60 mph or were you Hammer down ? And by the way what color lite bite slide divers do you prefer ? I just paid 7.11 each for the ones I bought and guess im going back to clean them out at that price and I will get you a few if you promise to make it back to Geneva next year ! Also let me know if you need any parts inside or out , we have a camper store that has been in business for years and he has everything you would need and is cheaper than anyone . They even built there own , I think they were called Ungers coach .


you are right its a 95 and not a 85. I went back and corrected it. I like the way our old one was set up a little better but this one has some things I like better. I think this one gets a little better gas mileage. this one got a little over 8 just running on the highway. the other tanks I ran the generator for a hour or two while I rested. I figure it will get 7 to 8 without running the generator. my gas hand doesn't work just right but it looks like I did good on the last tank with 300 miles and plenty of gas left.

I do need the drivers outside door handle.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie - what size is the gas tank?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you are right its a 95 and not a 85. I went back and corrected it. I like the way our old one was set up a little better but this one has some things I like better. I think this one gets a little better gas mileage. this one got a little over 8 just running on the highway. the other tanks I ran the generator for a hour or two while I rested. I figure it will get 7 to 8 without running the generator. my gas hand doesn't work just right but it looks like I did good on the last tank with 300 miles and plenty of gas left.
> 
> I do need the drivers outside door handle.
> sherman


With that size RV, don't know what gear is in it, I'd say if you are getting 8+, that's good for a 460. They have never been known to get good mileage...even in a much lighter pickup. Obviously, you will see a huge difference if you ever travel through mountain/hill regions. 
Seems to me your generator should be a miser on fuel.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie - what size is the gas tank?


the guy told me it had a 75 gal tank. but he said the gas gauge didnt work right. si I just filled up around a quarter tank. the most I put in was 54 gal.



fastwater said:


> With that size RV, don't know what gear is in it, I'd say if you are getting 8+, that's good for a 460. They have never been known to get good mileage...even in a much lighter pickup. Obviously, you will see a huge difference if you ever travel through mountain/hill regions.
> Seems to me your generator should be a miser on fuel.


your right about the 460 they are weak gas hogs. but this one does a little better than my old one. if I get 7+ on a straight run from here to Geneva i'll be happy.

yeah the gen fooled me. my old one was a 7000 that used about 1/2 gal per hour. this one runs good but used some gas. I did find the little lever placed on winter use. I moved it back to summer but haven't used it.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I had a 1980 Phoenix with a bad gas gauge. I got pretty good at dead-stick landings.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> the guy told me it had a 75 gal tank. but he said the gas gauge didnt work right. si I just filled up around a quarter tank. the most I put in was 54 gal.
> 
> 
> 
> your right about the 460 they are weak gas hogs. but this one does a little better than my old one. if I get 7+ on a straight run from here to Geneva i'll be happy.
> 
> yeah the gen fooled me. my old one was a 7000 that used about 1/2 gal per hour. this one runs good but used some gas. I did find the little lever placed on winter use. I moved it back to summer but haven't used it.
> sherman


Maybe you should always gave a tail wind pushing you...or a sail?


----------



## ress

You gotta pay to play!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe you should always gave a tail wind pushing you...or a sail?


I like the idea of a sail. I could name her the June bug schooner.



ress said:


> You gotta pay to play!


it sure does cost to have fun. just go to a marina and buy a mercruiser part, then go to a auto parts store and buy the same part. about 50% higher at the marina. it costs to have fun its that simple. it costs more to register my boat than my car here in Indiana. the va takes care of the excise tax on my car but wont touch the excise tax on my boat. and I don't understand why, its all excise tax.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

hey guys I just noticed I got 12200 without trying. oh happy day, LOL.
shernan


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> hey guys I just noticed I got 12200 without trying. oh happy day, LOL.
> shernan


Shernan- karma is on your side today.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shernan- karma is on your side today.


I need to break down and buy a few power ball tickets.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I need to break down and buy a few power ball tickets.
> sherman


LORD HOLD THE TRAIN [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> LORD HOLD THE TRAIN [email protected]!!!!!


I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a lottery ticket today.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> LORD HOLD THE TRAIN [email protected]!!!!!


no worry st I didnt go even tho it was my lucky day. besides i'd have a better chance getting 20,000.00 out of you guys for a diesel pusher than winning the lottery, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm you need to try to get post 12222...….


----------



## Lazy 8

These are hilarious. Especially the fisherman and the bear. I laughed so hard I cried. (Like the guy eating the jalapeno)


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> These are hilarious. Especially the fisherman and the bear. I laughed so hard I cried. (Like the guy eating the jalapeno)


They missed one...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> They missed one...


I'll never look at mowing my grass the same.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> These are hilarious. Especially the fisherman and the bear. I laughed so hard I cried. (Like the guy eating the jalapeno)


Yep...love the bear vs man!
Bear has the ' shuffle' goin on.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> They missed one...





Lazy 8 said:


> I'll never look at mowing my grass the same.


...and I have to mow mine tomorrow.
For the first time in a long time...I can't wait!


----------



## Lazy 8

Anybody ever had a Thickburger? They're f*@^$&# awesome.


----------



## scioto_alex

Not sure about mowing the lawn but I have cleaned some carpet. As best I could anyway when it would hold still and quit jumping around.

.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm you need to try to get post 12222...….


I was just a couple late. but it went to a good cause.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

You should have Mis ress do it she doing mine at a very Reasonable price I just pay ress And he Send her over and tells her to do it for charity work meanwhile he keeps all the money


----------



## ress

I'am saving for a new truck, only 49995 to go! She'll be busy for a while.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all hope you’re going to have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all hope you’re going to have a great day today


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all hope you’re going to have a great day today


you too!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all hope you’re going to have a great day today





1basshunter said:


> Good morning all hope you’re going to have a great day today


you didnt have to say it twice, LOL. good morning to you and all the rejects on here. I would say retards but thats personal.

even when I get up feeling bad its still the start of a blessed day because I got up. so far being above ground has its good points.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> You should have Mis ress do it she doing mine at a very Reasonable price I just pay ress And he Send her over and tells her to do it for charity work meanwhile he keeps all the money


That's his beer money. 
Good morning to all you whackos! (me included)


----------



## scioto_alex

It's a perfect morning, sunny and comfortable with a playful little breeze that keeps changing directions. I think I'll put some clothes on before I go pick tomatoes.

It is STILL DRY here, been dry and gonna be dry. I'll have to resort to filling the rain reserve barrel with tap water, which I hate to do. Water is very expensive here.


----------



## Smitty82

https://www.duffelblog.com/2019/09/air-force-testing-vegan-napalm/


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> I think I'll put some clothes on before I go pick tomatoes.
> 
> 
> I’m thinking that your Neighbors will be happy you put clothes on before you went out


----------



## sherman51

I think I'll put some clothes on before I go pick tomatoes.

you know you would mark all the neighbor kids for life if you went out nude to pick tomatoes. so by all means get dressed. ugg, I don't even want to picture you in the nude. I saw my grandmas boobs hanging down to her belly button 60 yrs ago and i'm still not the same.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, you are doing your best to help make the world a better place to live in doing that


----------



## scioto_alex

In some parts of my back yard, I could get away with being naked. Not within sight of the street, and surrounded by stockade fence. No neighbors' windows are within sight.

Enough about that. Those tomatoes were combined with some of my hot peppers to make a hot sauce heavy on tomato, I haven't done that before.


----------



## ress

bajuski has a tree with 3 different kinds of apples on it! Pic in the Home and Garden thread. Talk about Tuti-Fruity!


----------



## ress

Rented a bucket truck so the wife could trim the crab tree!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> It's a perfect morning, sunny and comfortable with a playful little breeze that keeps changing directions. I think I'll put some clothes on before I go pick tomatoes.
> 
> It is STILL DRY here, been dry and gonna be dry. I'll have to resort to filling the rain reserve barrel with tap water, which I hate to do. Water is very expensive here.


FOSR - here in NE Columbus, I received 1 3/4" last weekend in 2 different storm cells. My 68 gal rain barrel runith overith.
I feel Blessed.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Rented a bucket truck so the wife could trim the crab tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Ressy - who does the indoors chores?


----------



## scioto_alex

*Dry DRY DRY IT'S DRY *

Well, each year's weather will be a roll of the dice.

But I'll derail my own post to add, tonight I grilled some chicken thighs seasoned with "Iraqi Gus" seasoning which has aromatic spices like cinnamon and cardamom. First the thighs spent the night in a marinade very heavy on the garlic, but in the final result the garlic flavor was less than I expected.

Grilled to the point where the chicken is beginning to brown and get that roasted-chicken aroma and flavor.

No leftovers. I'll do it again.


----------



## scioto_alex

Well this place went to sleep. Time to wake up!


----------



## Smitty82

https://www.theonion.com/new-fitness-tracker-monitors-amount-of-exercise-users-w-1838458922


----------



## sherman51

I slept in this morning. I was up a little past 3. does that count? I didnt get back up until 7:30. that the longest i've slept at one time in awhile. but its just good to be alive. taking the granddaughters fishing in my friends farm pond tomorrow. looking forward to doing that. WOW I feel good today. a little sound sleep goes a long way.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Our whole neighborhood went dark from midnight to 5.

I was lighting the house with some of those flashlights/work lights I've been getting for free from Harbor Freight. They're pretty good

https://www.harborfreight.com/light...t-led-portable-worklightflashlight-64005.html

They keep sending coupons offering one for free if you buy anything else, so I'll buy a pair of block magnets for $.89 and get the free light.

I have a lot of those lights, and a lot of the magnets.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Not sure about mowing the lawn but I have cleaned some carpet. As best I could anyway when it would hold still and quit jumping around.
> 
> .


Lots of Hardwood floors nowadays I hear.


----------



## scioto_alex

Watch out, "hardwood floor" might mean something that neither of us wants to learn about.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^?^^^


----------



## sherman51

we went back to our hardwood floors when the granddaughters were living with us. I would go back to carpet if the wife would go for it now that the girls are bigger and mostly just visit on the weekend.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

The house I sold has oak tongue-in-groove flooring.

The house I bought has wall-to-wall carpet, HOWEVER if you look up at it from the basement, it's a narrower tongue-in-groove style, with a paper liner (built 1955). There is one patch of particle board installed, and the paper liner around it is water-damaged.










So, why this? Apparently it's long-term water damage that led to a decision to replace that section of flooring. Next question is, Where did the water come from? A leak in the roof coming through the ceiling and wetting the floor for so long that the floor would rot out? If that was the case, imagine the mildew stink.


----------



## ress

Who What? Never heard of indoor chores!


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Who What? Never heard of indoor chores!


Dishes, laundry, dusting...and that carpet/rug ain't gonna vacuum itself?
I suppose you're gonna say you don't do windows?


----------



## ress

I only wipe where we look out. Only dust what I can see in the sun light. Only vacuum where we walk and only use paper and plastic! And laundry, two loads. One lite and one dark. Put everything on hangers so no folding!


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> I only wipe where we look out. Only dust what I can see in the sun light. Only vacuum where we walk and only use paper and plastic! And laundry, two loads. One lite and one dark. Put everything on hangers so no folding!


Soooo...please tell us you at least do all the cooking???
And that the meals are decent meals that provide the proper nutrition for the work horse of the family.

PS...shame on you....this is 2019....separating the light from dark clothes is very descriminatory.


----------



## scioto_alex

No one else around, huh?


----------



## sherman51

I am shocked. its after 7:00 and only 2 posts counting my own. i've been up for awhile, making coffee, reading through emails, checking ebay for some good buys. I just bought 3 boat trailer winches. 2 X-2 winches and 1 S 3500. paid 120 plus shipping 150 plus shipping 135.00 plus shipping. they are all in great shape but the 1 I paid 150.00 for looks to be in better shape.

I bought a X-3 on auction for 100.00 but the seller never shipped. and finally ebay gave me a refund I didnt want. we have to legally pay once we bid, they should be legally bound to deliver what we buy. but if they don't get what they want they just refund the money. his minimum bid was 100.00 and I was the only bidder.

I don't need one right now I have good electric winches on all my boat trailers. I have lt3000 superwinches on 2 trailers and im not sure what the other one is. but im pretty sure ite a warn or superwinch boat trailer winch. I may never use these but I hate buying these new and paying full price for them when a good used one lasts almost as long as a new one.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning to all my Derailer friends. 
I have not bought anything yet. Just drinking coffee and enjoying the morning.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen


----------



## Snakecharmer

Just got back from breakfast. Have breakfast every Saturday with my mother, sister, an uncle ( or two), and a cousin ( or two or four). Tomorrow will be my mother's 92nd birthday. She's healthier than me! Still drives to breakfast and to church on Sunday. God Bless her! She gave me a bag of tomatoes from her garden.

Great Morning to you All!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## scioto_alex

The first time I took the valve cover off of the 151 "Iron Duke" in the 1980 Phoenix, I found sludge about 3/4 inch deep on top of the head.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning to all my Derailer friends.
> I have not bought anything yet. Just drinking coffee and enjoying the morning.


It's 6:45pm!
Have you bought anything yet?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Just got back from breakfast. Have breakfast every Saturday with my mother, sister, an uncle ( or two), and a cousin ( or two or four). Tomorrow will be my mother's 92nd birthday. She's healthier than me! Still drives to breakfast and to church on Sunday. God Bless her! She gave me a bag of tomatoes from her garden.
> 
> Great Morning to you All!


and god bless you both. my mom died at only 50. so you both have been blessed.



fastwater said:


> It's 6:45pm!
> Have you bought anything yet?


I bought enough for both of us the last couple of days. and bought the S-3500 for 135.00 this morning.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 324123


Burkie that's amazing!


----------



## ress

Spent the 3 1/2hrs gritting my teeth. Clemson 21 N.Carolina 20.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Man-O-Man uncle Sherm...you been tearin it up lately travelin all over the country...buyin big ole land yachts and all them goodies...just cause ya can.
Does a poor fellar like me good just to know someone that's livin the dream.
You go with yer bad self cause you earned every bit.

Don't know if'n you were around or not...thinkin you was on your latest grand tour of the fine state of MD...but you know that you was unanimously elected to sponsor our next OGF get together pickin everyone up in your new land yacht and deliverin them home after the blowout.

Which means you won't be able to partake in any barley pops at the party.

You was also honorably voted in to pick up the tab for the open bar at the blowout.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> and god bless you both. my mom died at only 50. so you both have been blessed.
> 
> 
> *
> I bought enough for both of us the last couple of days. *and bought the S-3500 for 135.00 this morning.
> sherman


When can I pick mine up???


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 324123


just awesome!!!!



fastwater said:


> Man-O-Man uncle Sherm...you been tearin it up lately travelin all over the country...buyin big ole land yachts and all them goodies...just cause ya can.
> Does a poor fellar like me good just to know someone that's livin the dream.
> You go with yer bad self cause you earned every bit.
> 
> Don't know if'n you were around or not...thinkin you was on your latest grand tour of the fine state of MD...but you know that you was unanimously elected to sponsor our next OGF get together pickin everyone up in your new land yacht and deliverin them home after the blowout.
> 
> Which means you won't be able to partake in any barley pops at the party.
> 
> You was also honorably voted in to pick up the tab for the open bar at the blowout.


someplace you got misinformed. after buying the mh flying out buying gas and motels on the way home and buying the winches I'm not only broke until spring but went in debt a little. the mh is parked until next spring. the trip to md we'll stay at my nieces so the trip will be of minimal cost to us. then I'm in for the winter. no florida this yr.

but I sure do hope st or you sets us up another gettogether this yr for sure.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> just awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> someplace you got misinformed. after buying the mh flying out buying gas and motels on the way home and buying the winches I'm not only broke until spring but went in debt a little. the mh is parked until next spring. the trip to md we'll stay at my nieces so the trip will be of minimal cost to us. then I'm in for the winter. no florida this yr.
> 
> but I sure do hope st or you sets us up another gettogether this yr for sure.
> sherman


Hmmm...and I had you up there with Elvis.
How fast things can change...riches to rags in a matter of a few posts.
Hopefully you can sell a boat...or three. Maybe 5-6 of them extra winches to get the $ together. We are all counting on you.


----------



## Smitty82

https://www.theonion.com/new-hellmann-s-theme-park-to-feature-world-s-longest-la-1838539556


----------



## fastwater

^^^Almost as slippery as owl poo !!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm had a close call on the way home...


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm had a close call on the way home...
> 
> View attachment 324129


Maybe it’s just him and momma rocking it out


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Maybe it’s just him and momma rocking it out


Ahhh...remember...uncle Shermie said momma didn't go on that trip.
Just wonderin if'n uncle Shermie and someone wasn't makin use of that weird pole he's got in the master bedroom that's got the mirrors on the ceiling.
...and now my mind is scarred for life

Speakin of bein scarred for life...where's ole ressy been???
Thinkin he might have had one too many barley pops today celebratin that lucky win Clemson had over NC today and can't see to type.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...and I had you up there with Elvis.
> How fast things can change...riches to rags in a matter of a few posts.
> Hopefully you can sell a boat...or three. Maybe 5-6 of them extra winches to get the $ together. We are all counting on you.


you are counting on the wrong person. I am lucky to make it to the gettogethers much less be the organizer of one. I leave that to somebody that can deal with dealing with people. I just don't do people very good anymore.



Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm had a close call on the way home...
> 
> View attachment 324129


I just don't know how that turned up on ogf.



1basshunter said:


> Maybe it’s just him and momma rocking it out


if the camper is rocking don't bother knocking, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Ahhh...remember...uncle Shermie said momma didn't go on that trip.
> Just wonderin if'n uncle Shermie and someone wasn't makin use of that weird pole he's got in the master bedroom that's got the mirrors on the ceiling.
> ...and now my mind is scarred for life
> 
> Speakin of bein scarred for life...where's ole ressy been???
> Thinkin he might have had one too many barley pops today celebratin that lucky win Clemson had over NC today and can't see to type.


He’s been Busy writing His honey do list for his wife


----------



## fastwater

^^^Figures...


----------



## fastwater

Finally got a film of Mrs Ressy workin in the garden and ressy helpin her out:


----------



## sherman51

up and at um you sob's you'll never get rich you sod your in the army now. your in the army now your not behind the plow, your in the army now. ain't you glad you don't hear that each morning? but its time for all you rejects to say good morning. i've got the coffee on so i'm going to get a cup. get up and start posting. good morning on this another blessed day.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> up and at um you sob's you'll never get rich you sod your in the army now. your in the army now your not behind the plow, your in the army now. ain't you glad you don't hear that each morning? but its time for all you rejects to say good morning. i've got the coffee on so i'm going to get a cup. get up and start posting. good morning on this another blessed day.
> sherman


Top of the morning to everyone.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m going back to bed


----------



## fastwater

I'm going to church


----------



## scioto_alex

fastwater said:


> I'm going to church


By chance, there's a Coptic Christian church on my block.


----------



## ress

We went down town for the October fest. Had a couple dark chocolate peanut butter brews that come with a buckeye. 5.9%









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

Must of been storming at fastwa House....


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Lazy 8

Good mid morning all. I need some brunch.
Ressy, you gave the missus the night off?


----------



## sherman51

LISTEN will someone besides me start getting a gettogether going. i'm just not good at things like that. i'm in for just about any time and any place. it sure would be nice if st would be our moderator again for our next one. im good with something a little farther north or the same place works good for me.

WHO WANTS TO COME BUT CANT MAKE IT NOV 16TH? GIVE ANOTHER DATE THAT WORKS FOR YOU. we have the middle of nov to the middle of jan to get a date. come one guys lets all go this yr. im #1 i'm in.

lets try to get a date where the most people can make it. as soon as we get a date we'll start a gettogether thread.

I'M IN!!!!!!!!!
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

One possible place is a neighborhood bar here on the west side of Columbus, it's similar to the location of the January event. And I won't need a ride because I can walk to it.

https://restaurantguru.com/Burnzies-Old-Trail-Columbus

But as I've said before, since we have so many members farther north, maybe Delaware would be more central.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 324159
> Must of been storming at fastwa House....


Lil puppy would strongly agree with you on this one BK.
He's not afraid of much...will kill a ****, opossum faster than a heartbeat. 
Gun shots don't bother him...seen him stand his ground against a pack of dogs...heck he'll even stand his ground against roho(aka: the trained killer). 
He is a fearless protector no doubt...but you let one tremor of thunder sound off and you can forget all the above.
He melts like a little sissy. 
Been that way since he was a puppy. Don't know why cause he's never been left out during a storm. I sometimes think it's possible that when we had him flown here as a puppy, the sound of the jet engines may have scared him. Don't know...just a thought.
Heck...the shepherd before him would lay out in the middle of a storm and never be bothered.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Lil puppy would strongly agree with you on this one BK.
> He's not afraid of much...will kill a ****, opossum faster then a heartbeat. Gun shots don't bother him...seen him stand his ground against a pack of dogs...heck he'll even stand his ground against roho(aka: the trained killer). He is a fearless protector no doubt...but you let one tremor of thunder sound off and you can forget all the above.
> He melts like a little sissy.
> Been that way since he was a puppy. Don't know why cause he's never been left out during a storm. I sometimes think it's possible that when we had him flown here as a puppy, the sound of the jet engines may have scared him. Don't know...just a thought.
> Heck...the shepherd before him would lay out in the middle of a storm and never be bothered.


I thought all dogs are scared of storms.. al the ones we ever had were.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought all dogs are scared of storms.. al the ones we ever had were.


Our old shepherd couldn't care less.
He would lay out on the covered front porch throughout a thunderstorm.
Our old Pomeranian wasn't afraid of them...neither were the boxers or beagles.
We did have a Rotty mix years ago that was a bit afraid of them. But nothing like lil puppy though. He actually senses a storm is coming long before it gets here. Starts pacing and tries to climb in your hip pocket.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Good mid morning all. I need some brunch.
> Ressy, you gave the missus the night off?


She had to hold my beer until I wanted a drink! lol


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 324159
> Must of been storming at fastwa House....


Isn't that Fastwawa's dog?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Isn't that Fastwawa's dog?


Close...but no cigar.
Lil puppy has switched from Corona to Lazy's seeds since going to work as head of quality control for Lazy's new company.
He's making more $ than most in CEO positions but is eating up all his profits.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Close...but no cigar.
> Lil puppy has switched from Corona to Lazy's seeds since going to work as head of quality control for Lazy's new company.
> He's making more $ than most in CEO positions but is eating up all his profits.


And he needs to patrol your property more it’s getting really easy to trespass


----------



## scioto_alex

> Lil puppy has switched from Corona to Lazy's seeds


When drug-sniffing dogs go rogue ...


RRRRufff Nice growing operation you have here, it would be a shame if someone lifted a leg and peed on it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought all dogs are scared of storms.. al the ones we ever had were.


That’s not true both of my dogs love to go out side and bark at it..it’s Kind of funny to watch them do it...but they absolutely love to do it!!!


----------



## Daveo76

My kind of a bird,,,,,


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Our old shepherd couldn't care less.
> He would lay out on the covered front porch throughout a thunderstorm.
> Our old Pomeranian wasn't afraid of them...neither were the boxers or beagles.
> We did have a Rotty mix years ago that was a bit afraid of them. But nothing like lil puppy though. He actually senses a storm is coming long before it gets here. Starts pacing and tries to climb in your hip pocket.


We had a kitty cat that didn't care about a little bit of rain or thunder. He'd stand in the rain and watch the birds. We just lost ol Motown. He was long and jet black. Weighed about 17lbs. We called him MoMo and he was special. Loved them seeds. And pork chops...loved them pork chops. Who doesn't?
ps...Wake up Shermin.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> We had a kitty cat that didn't care about a little bit of rain or thunder. He'd stand in the rain and watch the birds. We just lost ol Motown. He was long and jet black. Weighed about 17lbs. We called him MoMo and he was special. Loved them seeds. And pork chops...loved them pork chops. Who doesn't?
> ps...Wake up Shermin.


i'm awake lazy where are you? good morning guys. doesn't seem to be many interested in a gettogether. I cant believe you guys don't want to meat each other again plus some new blood. come on outwest help me out here. lets get some joiners and get a date sent. going to put coffee on now.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## ress

I remember we came up with the first part of January as a good time for all to meet up. Kind of a dead time for all. There was a issue with black powder season tho.


----------



## scioto_alex

I miss the season when it would be daylight before 06:00 and after 21:00. If I had my wish, it would be like that all year.


----------



## Smitty82

Woke up to A loud Bang and and a flash of light around 0330 this morning, thought it was a dream that woke me up, then it happened again while i laid in bed and looked out the window. I live around Fairborn. Was thinking it was probably a meteor...


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> i'm awake lazy where are you? good morning guys. doesn't seem to be many interested in a gettogether. I cant believe you guys don't want to meat each other again plus some new blood. come on outwest help me out here. lets get some joiners and get a date sent. going to put coffee on now.
> sherman


Im in also for a get together and our muzzy season is jan.4th-7th. I think maybe jan.11th its a Saturday and lets try some where around Columbus that way people can come in from 71 and 70 and its about 3 hrs for me but that's ok . I think its about the most central spot for most on OGF and the Roads are usually better down there that time of year than for us up north .


----------



## scioto_alex

One thing about that Burnzie's location I suggested is, it's very easy to find. It's at the intersection of 270 and 40W. Turn south at the first light west of 270 and you're there.


----------



## 0utwest

scioto_alex said:


> One thing about that Burnzie's location I suggested is, it's very easy to find. It's at the intersection of 270 and 40W. Turn south at the first light west of 270 and you're there.


I don't know much about places in Columbus , So lets get some members on here like you to chime in on a good place so maybe we can get 100 or so and I know for sure its me and the Girlfriend so there is 2 !


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Im in also for a get together and our muzzy season is jan.4th-7th. I think maybe jan.11th its a Saturday and lets try some where around Columbus that way people can come in from 71 and 70 and its about 3 hrs for me but that's ok . I think its about the most central spot for most on OGF and the Roads are usually better down there that time of year than for us up north .


NOTICE! NOTICE! NOTICE!
ok then Columbus it is. can someone set us up a place to visit in Columbus. a tavern that has great food worked great last time. START TIME 12:00 until we start leaving around 2:00. what about a date. cant enter fear with thanksgiving, Christmas, new year, or deer hunting. if later than nov 16th how about dec 21st or jan 18th. let me know what works for you guys. will someone else keep up with who's going and if they are bringing a better half. my wife and I will be there.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82

Smitty82 said:


> Woke up to A loud Bang and and a flash of light around 0330 this morning, thought it was a dream that woke me up, then it happened again while i laid in bed and looked out the window. I live around Fairborn. Was thinking it was probably a meteor...


Turns out the other side of Fairborn had a transformer blow up.


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> NOTICE! NOTICE! NOTICE!
> ok then Columbus it is. can someone set us up a place to visit in Columbus. a tavern that has great food worked great last time. START TIME 12:00 until we start leaving around 2:00. what about a date. cant enter fear with thanksgiving, Christmas, new year, or deer hunting. if later than nov 16th how about dec 21st or jan 18th. let me know what works for you guys. will someone else keep up with who's going and if they are bringing a better half. my wife and I will be there.
> sherman


Nov.16th is rut time , dec.21st is bonus gun weekend . So I think Jan.11th or 18th is our best choice . Either will work for me so give some others some time to get on here and respond and at least its Rolling !


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

If we want to start shooting plans for a get-together, we should start a separate thread for that.

In other news, 80F and climbing. Nice in the shade but the sun is already hot.


----------



## scioto_alex

Is anyone else seeing the Liberty Mutual
insurance commercials with the emu?
Now they're running one where the bird is picking a fight with its own reflection in a window.

Once in an office job in Dublin, home to countless ponds and geese, we were holding a meeting in an empty corner of the cafeteria. The building had those gray-tinted windows that make even a sunny day look dark and miserable, but they're like mirrors to the outside.

We were sitting around a table conducting a meeting, while a goose walked up and picked a fight with its reflection. It was hard to stick to business and keep straight faces while a goose is standing outside going bang bang bang bang bang bang on the window.

Bird brains.


Edited to add, it was almost exactly like this


----------



## scioto_alex

just a little something while I wait for the vape to kick in


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m up for a get together . I’m thinking that it should be ez to find and ez on and off the freeway. And maybe on a Saturday for the ones that work


----------



## Smitty82

I say we should meet at a Roosters.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> If we want to start shooting plans for a get-together, we should start a separate thread for that.
> 
> the thread has already been started. but we need someone to take charge of everything. its going to be in Columbus. sat the 18th of jan is the date we have now.
> 
> 
> 
> 1basshunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m up for a get together . I’m thinking that it should be ez to find and ez on and off the freeway. And maybe on a Saturday for the ones that work
> 
> 
> 
> its set for sat the 18th of jan. its going to be in the Columbus area. we need someone to take charge.
> 
> sign up on the gettogether thread. we already have about 8 coming.
> sherman
Click to expand...


----------



## 1basshunter

Smitty82 said:


> I say we should meet at a Roosters.


Sounds good to me what does the rest of them think


----------



## ress

I'll be there in January as long as the wife gets my trusty Dodge washed and waxed so I can glide in looking smmmoooothhh!


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> I'll be there in January as long as the wife gets my trusty Dodge washed and waxed so I can glide in looking smmmoooothhh!


Sure hope you are gonna bring her ressy.
Can't wait to talk to her!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Room rental fee: $500/hr
Dr. fee: $1,500
Air freshener: $350/can
Chair cleaning: $575


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Room rental fee: $500/hr
> Dr. fee: $1,500
> Air freshener: $350/can
> Chair cleaning: $575


I’ll be damed your showing humor is everything a OK


----------



## sherman51

took the granddaughters fishing sat at a friends pond. it was partly covered with moss. he thinks it will give the small fish a place to hide and survive to provide better food supply for the larger fish.

we got crickets and minnows but only fished with minnows. it has some big crappie but all we caught was 2 lm bass. my oldest caught 1 bass, I caught 1 bass. the younger one kept trying to catch a turtle but didnt quite get one hooked. but we had fun fishing.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning Sherman!!!!’ And good night to the rest of us


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning Sherman!!!!’ And good night to the rest of us


good morning bh. but i'm going back o bed.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

where oh where are you tonight lazy? i'm up again had one of them rides on a night horse. its feeling mighty lonely here by myself. good night again guys.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


>


don't you ever sleep?

good morning. good morning, good morning, its just good to be alive for another day. i'm up to stay this time. going to Cleveland today to pick up a boat motor. its a 150 hp tower of power inline 6 mercury. hopefully it'll replace the 115 that wont idle for me.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm printing hot sauce labels

The forecast calls for 94F today, Columbus cancelled school.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> where oh where are you tonight lazy? i'm up again had one of them rides on a night horse. its feeling mighty lonely here by myself. good night again guys.
> sherman


Horses? Shermie, you're supposed to be counting sheep...not horses.


----------



## scioto_alex

One night I was in the pole barn enclosure, wondering where everybody was, when I heard hoofbeats coming. In the space of about three seconds, I was surrounded by 20 or so horses. It was quite an experience.


----------



## M R DUCKS

scioto-alex post 12321
......I don't understand why people insist on taking their animals....dog, cat, bird, rat, whatever...into stores? AND why do stores allow it!


----------



## Smitty82

https://www.theonion.com/therapy-kangaroo-kicked-out-of-mcdonald-s-1819562520


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> don't you ever sleep?
> 
> good morning. good morning, good morning, its just good to be alive for another day. i'm up to stay this time. going to Cleveland today to pick up a boat motor. its a 150 hp tower of power inline 6 mercury. hopefully it'll replace the 115 that wont idle for me.
> sherman


Another chapter in the book of Uncle Sherman in the life of the rich and famous


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Another chapter in the book of Uncle Sherman in the life of the rich and famous


i am glad someone besides me sees this..... his lawsuit went through


----------



## ress

Where is 'Ol Fastee? I was looking for a response to Sherm heading to Cleveland to buy a motor.


----------



## Burkcarp1

M R DUCKS said:


> scioto-alex post 12321
> ......I don't understand why people insist on taking their animals....dog, cat, bird, rat, whatever...into stores? AND why do stores allow it!


I wish I could like this one a 100 times...


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Where is 'Ol Fastee? I was looking for a response to Sherm heading to Cleveland to buy a motor.


Been a bit busy lately but...
...That uncle Shermie is sure a crafty ole fart.
Cryin broke when it came to us votin him and his land yacht in as the designated derailer get together taxi and pickin up the open bar tab sayin he was gonna starve the rest of the winter...then the very next day runned off and bought a new, big jump back 150hp Mercury mtr just cause the one he had needed the carburetor rebuilt.

Plus, ST done ratted him out bout all that $ he got on the lawsuit.


Saugeye Tom said:


> i am glad someone besides me sees this..... his lawsuit went through


Gonna have to keep an eye on that fellar.

P.S. You bringin Mrs Ressy to the get together???
Done printed off a few of these pages here on the derailer ID like fer her to read.


----------



## ress

OH NO!!!!!!!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Horses? Shermie, you're supposed to be counting sheep...not horses.


you don't understand, my night horses are in reality nightmares that would send most people to the insane asylum. just pray you never start having them.



fastwater said:


> Been a bit busy lately but...
> ...That uncle Shermie is sure a crafty ole fart.
> Cryin broke when it came to us votin him and his land yacht in as the designated derailer get together taxi and pickin up the open bar tab sayin he was gonna starve the rest of the winter...then the very next day runned off and bought a new, big jump back 150hp Mercury mtr just cause the one he had needed the carburetor rebuilt.
> 
> Plus, ST done ratted him out bout all that $ he got on the lawsuit.
> 
> 
> Gonna have to keep an eye on that fellar.
> 
> P.S. You bringin Mrs Ressy to the get together???
> Done printed off a few of these pages here on the derailer ID like fer her to read.


the 1st thing I did was have the carbs rebuilt. that cost 135 per carb for 3 carbs plus shop materials and taxes. the next time I took it in he charged 268.00 and said its fixed. put it on the water and still died when I put it in gear. it was worse now. I took it back again. he kept it for awhile. called me up and said it was fixed. this time it costed me over 1000.00 to get it out. didnt put it in the water as it was late fall. took it to fl in feb and it hadn't changed at all. when I first put it in the shop it would run at idle but missed. after 3 tries and 1700.00 it wont idle at all once you put a load on it by putting it in gear. I might try 1 more time with a different marina. I will never take it back there again.

as for all the big money I spent on the 150 hp, the guy gave me the motor and charged me 100.00 for loading it and extra parts. if somebody with real big bucks like you or st would break down and buy me a new or good used 115 or 150 4 stroke I wouldnt have to take hand me downs made 45 yrs ago as its a 74 model. I do get by with what I get just great. but I have to take deals on motors like 100.00 for a 150 hp. I was looking at a 83 mariner 90 hp for 1500.00 shipped on ebay but the mh ended up costing a little more than I thought. so I jumped on this deal. we still have a little in savings for a rainy day. and I didnt or the wife wouldnt let me use it for a boat motor. it wasnt raining on it. im still trying to sell the 350 2 bbl mercruiser for 1000.00 and the 17' tri hull open bow, with the 85 hp motor, on a roller trailer, with an electric winch. somebody is going to buy them.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> OH NO!!!!!!!


Just joshin ya ressy...what's posted on the derailer...stays on the derailer.
But I would watch that uncle Sherm guy. He needs a new boat mtr so he might try and get some 'hush $' out of ya.

Hey uncle Sherm..talked to Roho about your situation with your boat mtr dying when put in gear. He wants to know if'n your boat has a shift interrupter switch...and if so has it been checked for proper operation? Has the shift cable adjustment been checked?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Just joshin ya ressy...what's posted on the derailer...stays on the derailer.
> But I would watch that uncle Sherm guy. He needs a new boat mtr so he might try and get some 'hush $' out of ya.
> 
> Hey uncle Sherm..talked to Roho about your situation with your boat mtr dying when put in gear. He wants to know if'n your boat has a shift interrupter switch...and if so has it been checked for proper operation? Has the shift cable adjustment been checked?


as far as I know old outboards don't have shift interrupters. if you give it a little gas as you put it is gear it don't die but still misses. but when you start backing it down it starts missing out then just dies. so I don't think its in the shifter as it dies any time you try to idle. it has great even compression its getting fire and gas. but somethings just not right. it will set on muffs and run all day. but put her in the water and try putting it in gear without bumping the throttle up and she dies. once you get her running she runs good at a fast idle until we start slowing down to drop anchor or to troll the she sputters and dies. I was taking her to the marina at the local lake. but next time i'll take her up to the one where st bought his boat and see if they can fix it.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

B you would have a laugh watching me in my local grocery. I wear a "messenger bag" over my shoulder and I go up and down the aisles putting stuff in it. Then when I check out I put it on the belt and empty it out.

No one has ever challenged me or asked to check the bag but I suppose some customers have thought I was the most obvious shoplifter.

Then sometimes I bring the wagon. That gets long looks from other shoppers but the clerks love it.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> B you would have a laugh watching me in my local grocery. I wear a "messenger bag" over my shoulder and I go up and down the aisles putting stuff in it. Then when I check out I put it on the belt and empty it out.
> 
> No one has ever challenged me or asked to check the bag but I suppose some customers have thought I was the most obvious shoplifter.
> 
> Then sometimes I bring the wagon. That gets long looks from other shoppers but the clerks love it.


you are definitely one of a kind. they broke the mold then made you. when they seen you they destroyed that mold. you are a great generous person. but you belong on this thread with the rest of us derailed people.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

When I bring the wagon I'm pulling a trailer and you guys know how there's a whole set of rules for that. It's all about steering the rear-most set of wheels. You cut turns like you're overshooting where you want to go, then you turn sharply and the back of the rig tracks where you wanted it to go.










Got reflective tape on the corners, yes I'm a dweeb.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Dang it's been hot and humid! We have a chance of rain coming this evening but I bet it splits when it gets close. 75 tomarrow and then mid 60's after that! Time to get some work done this wkend. The wife is making plans now to keep me busy, but I don't know how I can work and watch football at the same time.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Dang it's been hot and humid! We have a chance of rain coming this evening but I bet it splits when it gets close. 75 tomarrow and then mid 60's after that! Time to get some work done this wkend. The wife is making plans now to keep me busy, but I don't know how I can work and watch football at the same time.


Standing around with a cold one in your hand ain’t called work  especially if n your supervising your wife...


----------



## scioto_alex

This upcoming cool spell might be the time to resume digging on the front drain project. 

Long story short, I intend to dig a trench next to a perforated black pipe already laid, to serve as a sink for water from the back yard.

Whenever I actually do it, I'll post it to the home and garden section.


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Dang it's been hot and humid! We have a chance of rain coming this evening but I bet it splits when it gets close. 75 tomarrow and then mid 60's after that! Time to get some work done this wkend. The wife is making plans now to keep me busy, but I don't know how I can work and watch football at the same time.


A good Supervisor such as yourself should be able to make sure your wife gets the work done and watch football at the same time


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Dang...


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## ress

That makes my Folgers instant look barbaric


----------



## Smitty82

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 324589


They are just now finishing filling in some of the pot holes here around dayton, AND JUST IN TIME FOR NEW ONES!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Be on the lookout for "deep fake" videos coming. They're now able to use artificial intelligence to make a video that seems to show someone saying or doing something. Expect to see videos "showing" some public figures - politicians, celebrities, etc. - saying or doing something outrageous. 

They will probably get a lot of play so "seeing is believing" may not always be true.

Here's Trump's face on Rodney Dangerfield

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phaiB-
YjOhQ

It's a bit like the idea in the original Max Headroom, where a celebrity journalist is reproduced in a computer but they lose control of him (ah, 1980s computer graphics).

At one point someone says "You could have all your politicians in little boxes. Very handy, that."


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


Those are for the rich Unke Shermi's of the world.  Also you should use filtered water on those so they don't get all funky inside.
When I go camping, I have a coffee pot similar to this one...


----------



## Smitty82

*couldn't get this one to load*


----------



## G.lock

Alex, can you tell me where I can find some of this artificial intelligence?
I seem to have lost any natural I might have had.


----------



## fastwater

Smitty82 said:


>


One big pothole...this pretty much sums up the state of Ohio.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Smitty82 said:


>


They patched my road earlier this year and missed a bunch of them and a lot of the ones they filled are about 2 inches higher than the pavement.


----------



## Smitty82

http://www.dot.state.oh.us/districts/D06/Pages/Pothole.aspx


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

Rise and Shine Boys. Good Morning!


----------



## fastwater

Mornin...



Lazy 8 said:


> Dang...


That's a great vid.
Rigging pulleys,tackle,snatch blocks etc for moving weight is an incredible thing. Like this vid...is also a 'work of art' when watching someone that knows what they are doing. And can be very catastrophic if something goes wrong.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning boys!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mornin...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great vid.
> Rigging pulleys,tackle,snatch blocks etc for moving weight is an incredible thing. Like this vid...is also a 'work of art' when watching someone that knows what they are doing. And can be very catastrophic if something goes wrong.


Early on I never thought it would work with that small diameter rope.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


FOSR - after your coffee video, this popped up. Anybody ever go, Sanging? It's that time of the year.


----------



## scioto_alex

No but I did visit a farm in central Wisconsin where they grew ginseng. The workers were Hmong who iknew the plant well. It was grown in rows under shade cloth.

They knew some major dealers in Hong Kong and they made good money selling the stuff.


----------



## Zanderis

Get your fire burning....head out to the recliner...its fall!


----------



## fastwater

^^^now that's too sweet!!!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Those are for the rich Unke Shermi's of the world.  Also you should use filtered water on those so they don't get all funky inside.
> When I go camping, I have a coffee pot similar to this one...


if I only had just a little of what you guys make out ive got. I use plane old Maxwell house with filtered water, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82

sherman51 said:


> if I only had just a little of what you guys make out ive got. I use plane old Maxwell house with filtered water, LOL.
> sherman


MAXWELL HOUSE AND FILTERED WATER!!! Your username should be DaddyWarbucks!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> if I only had just a little of what you guys make out ive got. I use plane old Maxwell house with filtered water, LOL.
> sherman


Fellar has 5-6 boats stashed all over the U.S., big ole land yachts, cars, trucks, campers, enough fishin tackle to supply Bass Pro and travels all over the country and tries to make us poor folk think he isn't loaded. 
Heck, I couldn't even afford gas and insurance for all them vehicles. And we haven't even got into all that huntin gear yet...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Yup Amen brother!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Fellar has 5-6 boats stashed all over the U.S., big ole land yachts, cars, trucks, campers, enough fishin tackle to supply Bass Pro and travels all over the country and tries to make us poor folk think he isn't loaded.
> Heck, I couldn't even afford gas and insurance for all them vehicles. And we haven't even got into all that huntin gear yet...


Shermie has enough frequent flier miles to circle the globe 2 1/2 times.
Don't forget he's also the Head Cahona of the Carpmasters USA!


----------



## 1basshunter

Who is given lazy’s seeds to the baby elephant I did notice there is a bird in the background maybe a friend of somebody’s chicken not sure yet


----------



## scioto_alex

I checked into a seedy motel, thinking, you know, there would be some seeds. I looked around the edges of the bed but all I found was bedbugs smoking roaches.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Fellar has 5-6 boats stashed all over the U.S., big ole land yachts, cars, trucks, campers, enough fishin tackle to supply Bass Pro and travels all over the country and tries to make us poor folk think he isn't loaded.
> Heck, I couldn't even afford gas and insurance for all them vehicles. And we haven't even got into all that huntin gear yet...


hey mister war bucks. I'll sell you 3 boats, mh, truck, and both old cars for 25,000.00 cash. then you'll be burdened with all this fancy expensive gear thats almost guaranteed to break daily. your right about one thing the upkeep and insurance takes all my mad money.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I checked into a seedy motel, thinking, you know, there would be some seeds. I looked around the edges of the bed but all I found was bedbugs smoking roaches.


FOSR - I've finally figured out who you remind me of. FOSR=Kramer
Kramer=Kosmos. 
Hey Kosmos!


----------



## sherman51

good morning you guys. yeah right! im going back to bed.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!! Up and at em.!


----------



## Blue Pike

Derailer


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Zanderis

scioto_alex said:


>










My fishing buddy Sam....look at those bass!!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> hey mister war bucks. I'll sell you 3 boats, mh, truck, and both old cars for 25,000.00 cash. then you'll be burdened with all this fancy expensive gear thats almost guaranteed to break daily. your right about one thing the upkeep and insurance takes all my mad money.
> sherman


Mister war bucks???
$25,000???

You've apparently got me confused with the likes of Mr ST Esq.
Yours truly can't afford to pay attention!
Been chewin the same piece of bubblegum the last 2-3 days tryin to trick my stomach into thinkin I'm eatin somethin.


----------



## sherman51

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 324889
> My fishing buddy Sam....look at those bass!!





fastwater said:


> Mister war bucks???
> $25,000???
> 
> You've apparently got me confused with the likes of Mr ST Esq.
> Yours truly can't afford to pay attention!
> Been chewin the same piece of bubblegum the last 2-3 days tryin to trick my stomach into thinkin I'm eatin somethin.


yeah right. you paid more for your truck than I paid for everything i've got. and your boat is to die for. we may both be broke but you do it with class, the other class.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Zanderis - It that a photo of Soggy Tom's imaginary girl friend? He thinks if a girl is smiling in a photo that she is smiling at him.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah right. you paid more for your truck than I paid for everything i've got. and your boat is to die for. we may both be broke but you do it with class, the other class.
> sherman


If you'll read back several pages here on the derailer, you'll be reminded that Mr ST ESQ. graciously gave me my boat. 
Remember this pic?:








As you can see, he had two identical boats rigged for our Lake Saint Clair trip. One for him...one for me. I knew he bought his but thought he rented the one for me. At the end of the trip, he surprised me by presenting me with the title for mine. 

Far as my truck goes...it's an old 2004 beater that I had to sell plasma to get.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Zanderis - It that a photo of Soggy Tom's imaginary girl friend? He thinks if a girl is smiling in a photo that she is smiling at him.


Took this photo of ST's fishin guide on our last trip to LSC. 
She took using live worms as bait to a whole nuther level.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> If you'll read back several pages here on the derailer, you'll be reminded that Mr ST ESQ. graciously gave me my boat.
> Remember this pic?:
> View attachment 324903
> 
> As you can see, he had two identical boats rigged for our Lake Saint Clair trip. One for him...one for me. I knew he bought his but thought he rented the one for me. At the end of the trip, he surprised me by presenting me with the title for mine.
> 
> Far as my truck goes...it's an old 2004 beater that I had to sell plasma to get.


I say you got more crap than a port a john at a work sight.

so far I have been blessed in my search for weight forward spinners. I had bought a few off ebay. but I have been given some by ogf members. I may not have to buy any or just a few.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> *I say you got more crap than a port a john at a work sight.*
> 
> sherman


----------



## ress

Guess I better get started on the honey do list! Times a wasting.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


>


ok I wont get personal. but if I just had what you pay in taxes i'd retire to my Bahama island. da*n you got a lot of money, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ok I wont get personal. but if I just had what you pay in taxes i'd retire to my Bahama island. da*n you got a lot of money, LOL.
> sherman


'Just Say No' to Lazy's seeds.
They have you hallucinating again.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Guess I better get started on the honey do list! Times a wasting.


Yes...you surely don't want to let her start getting lazy on you now.
The last thing you want to do is lessen her current mindset of the authority you have around there.


----------



## ress

I love these shorter days cause by 6 it's time to wrap up and put things away.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yes...you surely don't want to let her start getting lazy on you now.
> The last thing you want to do is lessen her current mindset of the authority you have around there.


Honey do list my derriere. 
Honey, can I get you another beer? 
Honey, do you want me to fluff your pillow so you can get a nap? 
Honey...


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Honey do list my derriere.
> Honey, can I get you another beer?
> Honey, do you want me to fluff your pillow so you can get a nap?
> Honey...


Soooo lazy...are you sayin ressy is full of hot air when he's yakkin about makin momma do all that work whilst he supervises with his feet jacked up and drinkin a cold one??? 
Do you think it's the other way around???
Maybe her tellin him to jump...and him askin her..."how high?"


----------



## scioto_alex

These are called Venn diagrams. They show how different groups can overlap.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Soooo lazy...are you sayin ressy is full of hot air when he's yakkin about makin momma do all that work whilst he supervises with his feet jacked up and drinkin a cold one???
> Do you think it's the other way around???
> Maybe her tellin him to jump...and him askin her..."how high?"


He probably don’t even ask how high, he just starts jumping


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> He probably don’t even ask how high, he just starts jumping


Have you seen Ress? His vertical jump is about 4 inches.


----------



## ress

3 at best!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Have you seen Ress? His vertical jump is about 4 inches.


He’s been working hard at jumping lately


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Have you seen Ress? His vertical jump is about 4 inches.


That may normally be true...but here he is when momma tells him to jump:








...and he will stay up there till she tells him to come down.


----------



## fastwater

While he would have us to believe that this is the situation:









...this is really how it is:


----------



## ress

Lordy Lordy Lordy!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> While he would have us to believe that this is the situation:
> View attachment 325019
> 
> 
> ...this is really how it is:
> View attachment 325017


Fastwater...momma said thanks


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

Enjoy my friend...it's the least I could do.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Lordy Lordy Lordy!


as much as I feel your pain, it feels so goooooood to get a little relief myself.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> as much as I feel your pain, it feels so goooooood to get a little relief myself.
> sherman


Good mornin uncle Haney...
...I-I-I mean *uncle Sherm*:


----------



## ress

sherman51 said:


> as much as I feel your pain, it feels so goooooood to get a little relief myself.
> sherman


Ya know thats going to open the flood gates!


----------



## scioto_alex

We will miss the warm temperatures.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Ya know thats going to open the flood gates!


who cares now. it was so good going for a day without getting slammed. and i've learned to fight back. just let everybody know how much money they really have. fw is like ol trump if we seen his tax statement we would see just how many loop holes he uses. and still pays more than I could count.
sherman


----------



## ress

I play along lol.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater...momma said thanks
> View attachment 325027
> View attachment 325029
> View attachment 325031


How does she like it???



sherman51 said:


> who cares now. it was so good going for a day without getting slammed. and i've learned to fight back. just let everybody know how much money they really have. fw is like ol trump *if we seen his tax statement *we would see just how many loop holes he uses. and still pays more than I could count.
> sherman


...and like Trump...you will never see them.
I will tell you that due to their ages, I dont know how much longer I'm gonna be able to claim Roho and lil puppy as dependents. 

Lazy...just so you know...I had the company's logo made up to have stenciled on our boats, cars, trucks, planes and helicopters so we can write our fishin/huntin trips and vacations off as business expenses on our taxes. That...and with the usual additional loss for the first couple of years when first starting a new business should get us enough back to put us into the Fortune 500 standings.



ress said:


> I play along lol.


Have you got Mrs ressy's 'honey do list' made out for the upcoming week?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> who cares now. it was so good going for a day without getting slammed. and i've learned to fight back. just let everybody know how much money they really have. fw is like ol trump if we seen his tax statement we would see just how many loop holes he uses. and still pays more than I could count.
> sherman


He has a good attorney


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> as much as I feel your pain, it feels so goooooood to get a little relief myself.
> sherman


Thanks Sherm for the video of Ress jumpimg. It's a shame he spoiled your pool party. I think he was responsible for the Lake County Earthquake last summer.


----------



## fastwater

^^^See...the minute we lighten up on uncle Sherm, he starts stirrin the pot again.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Ya know thats going to open the flood gates!


who cares now. it was so good going for a day without getting slammed. and i've learned to fight back. just let everybody know how much money they really have. fw is like ol trump if we seen his tax statement we would see just how many loop holes he uses. and still pays more than I could count.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> He has a good attorney


The best this side of Big Walnut Creek!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> The best this side of Big Walnut Creek!


you should know. he made you mil or was that bil, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ugh.. good morning


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ugh.. good morning


whatever you say. i'll drink my coffee.
sherman


----------



## ress

Mrs Ress left for work at 5 45. I told her she should have left at 5 30. Normal start time is 8 but with my wants or a new Ram getting a head start for the day makes my savings acc grow even closer. I've got the sniffles this morning so I'am thinking about calling in sick....


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm listening to a low lazy scattered light rain. I don't have to go anywhere.

I made pancakes again this morning and this time I added a little tub of chunky applesauce.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I'm listening to a low lazy scattered light rain. I don't have to go anywhere.
> 
> I made pancakes again this morning and this time I added a little tub of chunky applesauce.


I love to cut up little pieces of apple and put them in my pancakes. Delicious!


----------



## scioto_alex

Maybe I should start a pancake thread in the Kitchen section.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, look at it this way brother, if people didn't like you, they wouldn't say nothing to you at all. 
So based on that, you are very *WELL LOVED. *


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, look at it this way brother, if people didn't like you, they wouldn't say nothing to you at all.
> So based on that, you are very *WELL LOVED. *


yep a few guys would just love me to death if they could.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I heard a radio story about an oyster bar in Florida where they have a tradition of customers signing $1 bills and stapling them to the walls. 

Every few years it fills up and they need to clear it all away, and this time they collected about $14,000 which they donated to hurricane relief in Bermuda.


----------



## Daveo76

scioto_alex said:


> I heard a radio story about an oyster bar in Florida where they have a tradition of customers signing $1 bills and stapling them to the walls.
> 
> Every few years it fills up and they need to clear it all away, and this time they collected about $14,000 which they donated to hurricane relief in Bermuda.


 Sounds ike a great place!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Anytime I have been anywhere along any coastlines, I have always tried the local seafood. Stuff that has not traveled far, or long.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Maybe I should start a pancake thread in the Kitchen section.


Granny Smith adds a little zing to the mix.


----------



## scioto_alex

Snakecharmer said:


> Granny Smith adds a little zing to the mix.


Yes she does but anytime she rings the doorbell for a cup of sugar or something, breakfast will be about an hour late.


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Granny Smith adds a little zing to the mix.


That's what Fastee said! *Here it comes Sherm, I'll take it for a while. Rest up!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Granny Smith adds a little zing to the mix.


Anybody ever made French toast using raisin bread? Hmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all looking like Sherman is sleeping in today


----------



## scioto_alex

The night watch crew is on guard, I see.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all looking like Sherman is sleeping in today


naw just a little slow. my 1st time was about 12:30 but I didnt get on ogf. but im here now. GOOD MORNIN ALL.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good morning at a more normal time. Some of you guys say good morning and its time for me to turn in...


----------



## scioto_alex

Thick fog here and the house smells like a batch of brownies.


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm farting around in HTML again, changing the FOSR site so all the maps will be on a separate page of their own.

First I'll get it all to work on this local computer, then I'll copy that whole set of files to the server.


----------



## ress

Your talking above my head alex.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Your talking above my head alex.


Geek talk.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 325253


HA! I'm guessing the honeymoon's over?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning Lazy


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning Lazy


Are you still drinking coffee?


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Your talking above my head alex.


That’s not that hard to do


----------



## sherman51

good night rejects. i'll good morning you later.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Good night Uncle Shermie!
May your dreams be filled with visions of huge carp all puckered up sucking the scum off the top of the water.


----------



## sherman51

good morning good morning all. just my 1st time getting up tonight. them carp they are a comin..
sherman


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## sherman51

now its time for my last good morning of the day. good morning to all you great guys on ogf.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Morning


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you still drinking coffee?


No I wasn’t,at that time I was drinking a cold one.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> No I wasn’t,at that time I was drinking a cold one.


How does caffeine affect everybody? 
For me, I have to quit caffeine at least 8 hrs before I need or want to go to sleep. My Mom was the same way. 
Not that they do or did but my wife and Dad could literally drink a cup and sleep like a baby directly afterwards.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

I keep posting something related to coffee most mornings but truth be told I'm drinking tea these days. Less messing around with the grounds and all that.

Dang near anything can be a "tea" if you look in the store.

Well it's a nice morning for a derail, supposedly the habit of drinking tea goes back to the days when the Mongols were busy invading around Asia and they learned to boil their drinking water so the soldiers wouldn't get sick. They added leaves to flavor the water that they were boiling anyway, and that would be an opportunity to add whatever herbal medicine that could steep like tea.

But wait, let's go back to those sick soldiers. Must have been a problem. Imagine being some Mongol field commander who is supposed to mount some operation, and half of the troops are ... uh ... bent over and expelling fluids and not combat ready.

You know the horses were looking at them like What got into you guys, we drink from the river like that all the time.

Edited for further derail, I'm going back into messing with the FOSR site. This is one of the times when I close any online connections and just work within this local computer. Then I just copy everything out online and poof it's there.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> How does caffeine affect everybody?
> For me, I have to quit caffeine at least 8 hrs before I need or want to go to sleep. My Mom was the same way.
> Not that they do or did but my wife and Dad could literally drink a cup and sleep like a baby directly afterwards.


it does help me stay awake as long as I'm trying to stay awake. but if I drink coffee and close my eyes i'll drift off to sleep as good as if I hadn't had anything or maybe better.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I keep posting something related to coffee most mornings but truth be told I'm drinking tea these days. Less messing around with the grounds and all that.
> 
> Dang near anything can be a "tea" if you look in the store.
> 
> Well it's a nice morning for a derail, supposedly the habit of drinking tea goes back to the days when the Mongols were busy invading around Asia and they learned to boil their drinking water so the soldiers wouldn't get sick. They added leaves to flavor the water that they were boiling anyway, and that would be an opportunity to add whatever herbal medicine that could steep like tea.
> 
> But wait, let's go back to those sick soldiers. Must have been a problem. Imagine being some Mongol field commander who is supposed to mount some operation, and half of the troops are ... uh ... bent over and expelling fluids and not combat ready.
> 
> You know the horses were looking at them like What got into you guys, we drink from the river like that all the time.
> 
> Edited for further derail, I'm going back into messing with the FOSR site. This is one of the times when I close any online connections and just work within this local computer. Then I just copy everything out online and poof it's there.


Cosmos - I try to drink a 2X bag-cup of decaf green tea everyday. I double bag it cause it's so weak to me. Stevia drops for a sweetener. 
Great medicinal properties!


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> it does help me stay awake as long as I'm trying to stay awake. but if I drink coffee and close my eyes i'll drift off to sleep as good as if I hadn't had anything or maybe better.
> sherman


Shermie, my brother, you know I love you but...I find that *WEIRD!*


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Cosmos - I try to drink a 2X bag-cup of decaf green tea everyday. I double bag it cause it's so weak to me. Stevia drops for a sweetener.
> Great medicinal properties!


Green tea is all I drink in the mornings..straight up no sweetners


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Daveo76

I quit drinking coffee after my heart attack 8 yrs ago
All it ever did for me was make my bowels move. I drink Coke and my all time favorite, Dr Pepper.


----------



## Daveo76

For all you stressed out guys,,,


----------



## ress

Folgers half n half. Gets me going in the am. I drink 2 or 3 bottles of water the rest of the day.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Folgers half n half. Gets me going in the am. I drink 2 or 3 bottles of water the rest of the day.


I try to drink a minimum of 2 litres of water per day.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> it does help me stay awake as long as I'm trying to stay awake. but if I drink coffee and close my eyes i'll drift off to sleep as good as if I hadn't had anything or maybe better.
> sherman


Maybe that's why you're up 5 times a night? Getting rid of that coffee?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I try to drink a minimum of 2 litres of water per day.


AS a attorney...I have to by law drink 6 beers per night. And 8 on Saturday...none Sunday...unless I barbecue


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

it all comes out in the end. if you know what I mean.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Time for bed....Goodnight Walton Family.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good night snake boy.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good night all ps Sherman Don’t forget to take your Geritol you need it


----------



## sherman51

had a great few hrs of sleep. only been up one time and its after 3:00. I should only be up one more time before its time to get up for the day. good night all, i'm going back to bed,
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> had a great few hrs of sleep. only been up one time and its after 3:00. I should only be up one more time before its time to get up for the day. good night all, i'm going back to bed,
> sherman


good morning unkie


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys and gals or wanabe's. ain't it just a wonderful blessed start to another day. yes, I am a little high this morning. but its on life not seeds.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm just waiting for daylight. It will be a good day for garden work.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!
Gonna be a good day tater.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys and gals or wanabe's. ain't it just a wonderful blessed start to another day. yes, I am a little high this morning. but its on life not seeds.
> sherman


Good morning everyone. Sherm, aren't you on coffee seeds?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## scioto_alex

Dang there's a big section of California where they've shut off the power for fear of starting wildfires. That's a lot of businesses not open, freezers not running ... bet you can't find a generator anywhere.


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin!

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...hat-california-needs-know-cutoffs/3922175002/


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Dang there's a big section of California where they've shut off the power for fear of starting wildfires. That's a lot of businesses not open, freezers not running ... bet you can't find a generator anywhere.


I just saw that. Hundreds of thousands without power. Isn't that all due to them being blamed for starting one of their wildfires last year?


----------



## Lazy 8

https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article232067997.html


----------



## scioto_alex

Here's that HTML coding I've been playing with

http://www.asilbajo.com/fosr_web_2019/map_room/fosr_map_room.html


----------



## fastwater

Smitty82 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...hat-california-needs-know-cutoffs/3922175002/





Lazy 8 said:


> https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article232067997.html


Just wondering if the brain surgeon politicians in the 'all electric city' of Berkeley are learning anything from this?
More importantly...are the eyes of the sheeple that elected these politicians opened any further??

https://www.dailycal.org/2019/10/09...epare-for-potential-widespread-power-outages/


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everyone. Sherm, aren't you on coffee seeds?


yes im on them. but they don't give the same jolt as lazy seeds, ha ha he he there coming to take me away type jolts.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

Fires out West - in WW2 the Japanese launched fire bombs on paper balloons to fly across the Pacific and start wildfires here.

https://www.history.com/news/attack-of-japans-killer-wwii-balloons-70-years-ago


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good evening all, except fritz the night owl it’s good morning to him


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^ Who be Fritz? ^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^ Who be Fritz? ^^^


He has eyes that stare straight..cant move..and a 175 degree long neck. Great for jury duty


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^ Who be Fritz? ^^^


Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie's up all night peeing. I thought you had your prostate reamed out?
Rooto Rooter?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie's up all night peeing. I thought you had your prostate reamed out?
> Rooto Rooter?


He coulda saved all the Rooto Rooter action!
It's all that coffee he drinks late in the evening that keeps him up peeing all night.


----------



## Lazy 8

Pssst, Sherm? Is that you? Are you awake?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Pssst, Sherm? Is that you? Are you awake?


He's fast asleep havin one of them 'special' dreams:


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman


with friends like you????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie's up all night peeing. I thought you had your prostate reamed out?
> Rooto Rooter?


they fixed my prostate where I could go. most times im up it my ptsd. but my heart doctor just put me on a water pill for my blood pressure.



Lazy 8 said:


> Pssst, Sherm? Is that you? Are you awake?


im awake now. I was up about an hr ago. now i'm up again. its to early to say good morning. so i'll say good night john boy.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mary Ellen


----------



## scioto_alex

We don't need seeds anymore.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^ Who be Fritz? ^^^


You..


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> You..


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Where in tarnation am everybody?


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mary Ellen


that was 40 yrs ago. how did you know?
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> that was 40 yrs ago. how did you know?
> sherman


He is the greatest attorney of all time therefore he knows everything


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> He is the greatest attorney of all time therefore he knows everything


A veritable one-man Dream Team.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> that was 40 yrs ago. how did you know?
> sherman


You had to ask didn't you???
She was interviewed by my notorious attorney Mr ST ESQ.in the investigation that took place a couple years ago about when you runned over my boat and trailer up in Manistee Mich. 
She gave her sworn statement to Mr ST and your 'very nice ' insurance lady that she was in your truck with you when you runned over my boat and trailer. Said you was given her a ride from the bar you just left where you had too much to drink.
She said a bunch more convicting you and was the main reason I hit the lottery with your insurance company.


----------



## Lazy 8

SHERMIE..WAKE UP AND DEFEND YOURSELF. (maybe on one of your 1/2 dozen pee breaks?)


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> SHERMIE..WAKE UP AND DEFEND YOURSELF. (maybe on one of your 1/2 dozen pee breaks?)


Now lazy...I sure didn't wanna go there.
But...he just had to ask!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fritz the night owl at work..


----------



## ress

Aww a day off!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> that was 40 yrs ago. how did you know?
> sherman


I was enlisting in the army 40 years ago. Getting the money for my attorneyship


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> He is the greatest attorney of all time therefore he knows everything


should have known the answer.



fastwater said:


> You had to ask didn't you???
> She was interviewed by my notorious attorney Mr ST ESQ.in the investigation that took place a couple years ago about when you runned over my boat and trailer up in Manistee Mich.
> She gave her sworn statement to Mr ST and your 'very nice ' insurance lady that she was in your truck with you when you runned over my boat and trailer. Said you was given her a ride from the bar you just left where you had too much to drink.
> She said a bunch more convicting you and was the main reason I hit the lottery with your insurance company.


poor fw and his delusion of grandeur. I never drank when I fished for salmon. and my wife wouldnt allow another woman in my truck. she would have ripped her eye balls out. you never thought but the wife went fishing with me back then. she was with me all night the night I scratched the trailer. ha ha you just admitted to all the lies you've been spreading around ogf. shame on you fw.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ... you never thought but the wife went fishing with me back then. *she was with me all night the night I scratched the trailer. *ha ha you just admitted to all the lies you've been spreading around ogf. shame on you fw.
> sherman


GOTCHA!!!
See fella's...after all these years of denial...uncle Sherm finally just admitted to running over my boat and trailer.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> should have known the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> poor fw and his delusion of grandeur. I never drank when I fished for salmon. and my wife wouldnt allow another woman in my truck. she would have ripped her eye balls out. you never thought but the wife went fishing with me back then. she was with me all night the night I scratched the trailer. ha ha you just admitted to all the lies you've been spreading around ogf. shame on you fw.
> sherman


DEFAMATION of CHARACTER


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> GOTCHA!!!
> See fella's...after all these years of denial...uncle Sherm finally just admitted to running over my boat and trailer.


And he called it a scratch


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> And he called it a scratch


Yep...just a scratch:


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Shermie! Can you smell the cava?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> GOTCHA!!!
> See fella's...after all these years of denial...uncle Sherm finally just admitted to running over my boat and trailer.


I always admitted to bumping the tail light on a 14' trailer. but not to doing the damage your showing to a huge trailer. it didnt even leave a scratch on my truck. I could of did more damage with my foot without a shoe on it.

and after you show yourself and your cheap hussy girlfriend up to outright lying you drop that subject. everything you ever said about this has been a lie. and you admitted to sending you hussy girlfriend in to spew her lies about being out drinking with her when in fact I was fishing with my wife.



Saugeye Tom said:


> And he called it a scratch


your right I wouldnt have even called it a scratch. more like a spot on the tail light on a trailer for a 14' aluminum fishing boat. now does fw's trailer look like its for a little fishing boat?
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## ress

Quite the character at that! - Come on alex you can do better than that.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> and after you show yourself and your cheap hussy girlfriend up to outright lying you drop that subject. everything you ever said about this has been a lie. and you admitted to sending you hussy girlfriend in to spew her lies about being out drinking with her when in fact I was fishing with my wife.


Surely you didn't forget about her uncle Sherm. Her heart would be crushed. She said with her, it was love at first sight cause you both had bushy sideburns cut the same way and had the same ships anchor tattoo.
She also said she could see little hearts in your eye when she lifted the back of your truck off my boat trailer.
I dug her pic up the notorious ST ESQ took during his investigation.
It might help jog your memory a bit:









...Mornin all!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Mornin!


----------



## scioto_alex

fastwater said:


> Surely you didn't forget about her uncle Sherm. Her heart would be crushed. She said with her, it was love at first sight cause you both had bushy sideburns cut the same way and had the same ships anchor tattoo.
> She also said she could see little hearts in your eye when she lifted the back of your truck off my boat trailer.
> I dug her pic up the notorious ST ESQ took during his investigation.
> It might help jog your memory a bit:
> View attachment 325827
> 
> 
> ...Mornin all!!!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> And he called it a scratch


Sure was...a $40,000 little scratch + $20,000 for mental anguish +
another $40,000 for my bestest buddies attorney fees and another $10,000 for 'professional witness' (cheap hussy and nice ins. lady) fees.

You and I could stand a few more 'scratches' like that couldn't we!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Surely you didn't forget about her uncle Sherm. Her heart would be crushed. She said with her, it was love at first sight cause you both had bushy sideburns cut the same way and had the same ships anchor tattoo.
> She also said she could see little hearts in your eye when she lifted the back of your truck off my boat trailer.
> I dug her pic up the notorious ST ESQ took during his investigation.
> It might help jog your memory a bit:
> View attachment 325827
> 
> 
> ...Mornin all!!!


she is but a figment of your mind that you paid good money to lie foe you.



fastwater said:


> Sure was...a $40,000 little scratch + $20,000 for mental anguish +
> another $40,000 for my bestest buddies attorney fees and another $10,000 for 'professional witness' (cheap hussy and nice ins. lady) fees.


I don't even want to get into what you was paying that insurance lady. lets just say services rendered on both sides. you must be awesome to have convinced her a partially broken tail light on a little fishing boat trailer was what destroyed your 30,000.00 huge trailer. but I gues enough paid lies will get about anything.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> she is but a figment of your mind that you paid good money to lie foe you.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even want to get into what you was paying that insurance lady. lets just say services rendered on both sides. *you must be awesome to have convinced her a partially broken tail light *on a little fishing boat trailer was what destroyed your 30,000.00 huge trailer. but I gues enough paid lies will get about anything.
> sherman


Okay...we have now graduated from a scratch...to a broken tail light. 

May as well fess up uncle sherm...you don't really remember that you completely runned over my whole trailer/boat totaling it, leaving the scene and don't really know how much damage you did.
Is it possible that your conscience has bothered you all these years and that's the reason you can't sleep well at night???

If so, do NOT fret loosing another minute sleep.
Mr ST ESQ, cheap Hussy, your ins. lady and I have been very well compensated for all damages and mental anguish that was caused and there are no hard feelings.
Actually...a 'Thank You' for updated equipment is in order:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Matching award money..I'm fair 50 50


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Okay...we have now graduated from a scratch...to a broken tail light.
> 
> May as well fess up uncle sherm...you don't really remember that you completely runned over my whole trailer/boat totaling it, leaving the scene and don't really know how much damage you did.
> Is it possible that your conscience has bothered you all these years and that's the reason you can't sleep well at night???
> 
> If so, do NOT fret loosing another minute sleep.
> Mr ST ESQ, cheap Hussy, your ins. lady and I have been very well compensated for all damages and mental anguish that was caused and there are no hard feelings.
> Actually...a 'Thank You' for updated equipment is in order:
> View attachment 325867


you know you didnt have a case so you hired a group of people including the female scag of a woman to lie for you until you got what you wanted from that poor female insurance agent.
sherman


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

Today's verse, amen


----------



## Daveo76

Someone say cabbage???


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you know you didnt have a case so you hired a group of people including the female scag of a woman to lie for you *until you got what you wanted from that poor female insurance agent.*
> sherman


I don't think she's poor anymore.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Matching award money..I'm fair 50 50


A few more of them 'scratch' cases along with what were makin with lazy and we can all head down to Mexico on a year long Peacock bass fishin trip.



Daveo76 said:


> Someone say cabbage???
> View attachment 325889


That's almost as much 'cabbage' as we got off of uncle Sherms ins. company.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Uncle Tom's guided bluegill trips, guaranteed. Good one Sherm!!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Uncle Tom's guided bluegill trips, guaranteed. Good one Sherm!!
> View attachment 325925


thanks st for posting my picture.

I also made a post in the wrong thread. I posted in the post anything thread and it was meant to be posted here.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> thanks st for posting my picture.
> 
> I also made a post in the wrong thread. I posted in the post anything thread and it was meant to be posted here.
> sherman


dont drive all that way for the car....depending on the price that you got there are a ton of goood deals here.. i think youll get hoo dood in pa my feelings.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> dont drive all that way for the car....depending on the price that you got there are a ton of goood deals here.. i think youll get hoo dood in pa my feelings.


Can say I've ever been hoo dooed. What that likened to?


----------



## ress

I guess he is in Maryland and has to go thro PA. Must be quite the planner to pull that off!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> dont drive all that way for the car....depending on the price that you got there are a ton of goood deals here.. i think youll get hoo dood in pa my feelings.


I have the same feeling ST.
But $ to uncle Sherm is like toilet paper...just tear off what ya need!


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> I have the same feeling ST.
> But $ to uncle Sherm is like toilet paper...just tear off what ya need!


Must be nice...to have all that money to just buy vehicles Rvs etc. all over the United States..


----------



## scioto_alex

This morning two gas company guys swapped out my c.1955 gas meter. Man that took some banging and clanging.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Must be nice...to have all that money to just buy vehicles Rvs etc. all over the United States..


To hear him tell it...long before the last 3 trips and 3-4 vehicles ago...he was gonna be so broke it was gonna be eaten soup beans(no meat) the rest of the winter and gonna be eaten cereal with a fork so they could save the milk.
He's the most 'broke' world travel and connoisseur of automobiles and luxuries I've ever seen. 
Truth of the matter is...you and I could live off the interest of the $ uncle Sherms got in the bank. 
The only reason he doesn't have more $ is he doesn't have anymore pockets.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> To hear him tell it...long before the last 3 trips and 3-4 vehicles ago...he was gonna be so broke it was gonna be eaten soup beans(no meat) the rest of the winter and gonna be eaten cereal with a fork so they could save the milk.
> He's the most 'broke' world travel and connoisseur of automobiles and luxuries I've ever seen.
> Truth of the matter is...you and I could live off the interest of the $ uncle Sherms got in the bank.
> The only reason he doesn't have more $ is he doesn't have anymore pockets.


LMAO! Eating cereal with a fork to save on milk! Whata you do...recycle the milk? HA! Good un!


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> This morning two gas company guys swapped out my c.1955 gas meter. Man that took some banging and clanging.


That was a great year. But like your meter, I'm falling into disrepair also.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> LMAO! Eating cereal with a fork to save on milk! *Whata you do...recycle the milk? *HA! Good un!


Heck yea!!!
And gonna add that there was some poor starvin Ethiopians livin in the bush that was readin this thread and after readin how poor uncle Sherm was claimin to be, they even sent him some food.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Must be nice...to have all that money to just buy vehicles Rvs etc. all over the United States..


apparently you never read the part about borrowing the money. the rv was bought by the insurance co.



fastwater said:


> To hear him tell it...long before the last 3 trips and 3-4 vehicles ago...he was gonna be so broke it was gonna be eaten soup beans(no meat) the rest of the winter and gonna be eaten cereal with a fork so they could save the milk.
> He's the most 'broke' world travel and connoisseur of automobiles and luxuries I've ever seen.
> Truth of the matter is...you and I could live off the interest of the $ uncle Sherms got in the bank.
> The only reason he doesn't have more $ is he doesn't have anymore pockets.


I guess you haven't been paying attention at all. the old mh I had the insurance company paid me 7700.00 when they totaled it out. I paid 7400.00 for my new one plus expenses to get it home. my wife's car has been put through the wringer. so when this car came up for sale with 56000 miles we BORROWED, WENT IN DEBT so we could buy the car. if I had the tax money fw pays every yr I would have got a new diesel mh and a new mustang gt with a supercharger on it. sure hope he thinks about me when he makes out his will. st remind him to make a new will taking care of his old friend in it.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

It still seems strange to me to take pleasure in destroying something, especially if it belongs to someone else and I don't have anything invested in it. That's a lack of respect for the efforts of others.


----------



## scioto_alex

If you're at a cafe and you spot Charles Bronson, expect trouble.


----------



## icebucketjohn

You mean James Coburn?


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> If you're at a cafe and you spot Charles Bronson, expect trouble.


did you watch the clip? that is not Bronson.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

came down here to md to catch a few fish while visiting my favorite niece. went out yesterday in the Potomac river and caught a ton of cats. caught most with frozen shrimp. then took some small white perch and cut them up for cut bait. got a bunch of nice ones. now for the one that got away. using light rod with 6# line. got this huge cat back to the boat. it had about 6 or 8 hooks hanging out of its mouth plus mine. it looked like some monster on tv. I had it to the back of the boat when my fishing buddy reached out and grabbed the line. when he did the line broke and I almost cried. we took a few pictures but the wife hasn't put them on my computer yet. but don't have a picture of the biggest channel cat i've ever seen. 

as I got it back to the boat before my fishing buddy broke my line. did I catch it or was I just very close? I think I need to keep fishing. were supposed to go out in the bay fishing next sunday with his charter friend. but there's a 50% chance of rain is what the weather has right now. i'll post a few pictures later. my fishing buddy is 75 yrs young and gets around much better than me. were in his 23' walk around cuddy hard top.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Lazy 8

icebucketjohn said:


> You mean James Coburn?


In like Flint?


----------



## scioto_alex

Well I'm trying to redeem myself with some actual Bronson clips but none of them are family-friendly.

Search youtube for "bronson moments"


----------



## Burkcarp1

Mornin boys.. yeah I said boys


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Mornin boys.. *yeah I said boys*


Just how big a boy are ya?


----------



## Smitty82

Every jacket he owns must have a hole in the pocket...


----------



## scioto_alex

Once at a video store they had a rack of Bronson movies, and on every cover he had a gun in his hand.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 326085


Use Bubba's jailhouse Ramon Noodle cookbook and show'em how it's done ST.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey unca Sherm, did you get your car or was it a wild goose chase?


----------



## fastwater

He won't answer ya BK...he's too busy seein how many hooks he can stick in a catfish.


----------



## Daveo76

A Ramen noodle truck wrecked. The company lost $38,,,,,,


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> He won't answer ya BK...he's too busy seein how many hooks he can stick in a catfish.


You mean carp...right?


----------



## Daveo76

Hey Burk, you just derailed me!! Fine job


----------



## Burkcarp1

Daveo76 said:


> Hey Burk, you just derailed me!! Fine job


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning fritz!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 326157


Do you smell the bacon?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 326085


that looks like my avatar in the background of that worthless food you have there.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey unca Sherm, did you get your car or was it a wild goose chase?


yes I met him around 1:00 today. it is a very nice car. the guy selling it is 74 and some woman just tried scamming him with a fake cashiers check. so he was a little gun shy. checked it out and took it for a test drive. I was more than happy. the car seems almost like a new car. the interior is great. the drivers seat shows signs of very little use. the rest of the interior could pass for new. it did have a small spot on the hood where a bird pooped and it dried. he took his finger nail and pried on it, but the paint chipped off. the only other place I found was a very small dent on the passenger door. he said a shopping cart did it. the rest of the car looks new. it has a am/fm 6 disc cd player that looks new. it has climate control heater/air controls which works great. a fantastic car at a fantastic price. its a 2008 mercury grand marquis with only 56000 miles in way better than average condition. most of these cars if taken care of lasts 250.000+. I paid 5000.00 cash for the car. I drove it back for 176 miles on a lot less than 1/2 tank of gas running it hard. it looks like it'll get 400 miles to about 18 gallon or less of gas. i'll see what it gets on the way home.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> that looks like my avatar in the background of that worthless food you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I met him around 1:00 today. it is a very nice car. the guy selling it is 74 and some woman just tried scamming him with a fake cashiers check. so he was a little gun shy. checked it out and took it for a test drive. I was more than happy. the car seems almost like a new car. the interior is great. the drivers seat shows signs of very little use. the rest of the interior could pass for new. it did have a small spot on the hood where a bird pooped and it dried. he took his finger nail and pried on it, but the paint chipped off. the only other place I found was a very small dent on the passenger door. he said a shopping cart did it. the rest of the car looks new. it has a am/fm 6 disc cd player that looks new. it has climate control heater/air controls which works great. a fantastic car at a fantastic price. its a 2008 mercury grand marquis with only 56000 miles in way better than average condition. most of these cars if taken care of lasts 250.000+. I paid 5000.00 cash for the car. I drove it back for 176 miles on a lot less than 1/2 tank of gas running it hard. it looks like it'll get 400 miles to about 18 gallon or less of gas. i'll see what it gets on the way home.
> sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning fritz!!


Good morning Punkin!!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Hey uncle Sherm...what did ya drive on your trip to get your new car?


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Hey uncle Sherm...what did ya drive on your trip to get your new car?


Probably his fancy RV..


----------



## scioto_alex

If I had a fantasy garage with 50 bays I'd like to have one of those, maybe in the form of a Mercury Marauder. 

One of Linda's sons had a Grand marquis for a while. He liked the way it did NOT attract attention, just looked like some old guy's car. It had a nice feel.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Who’s hunting tomorrow?? Should be a good day.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


>


I've got my dad's 78 rpm record of that!


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, wake up and go to sleep.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Who’s hunting tomorrow?? Should be a good day.


If your gonna be in a tree stand...better have some bricks in your pockets.
Just came in and the wind around here is crazy. News said its gonna be the same in the morning.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Probably his fancy RV..


Got a pic of poor ole uncle Sherm on his travels:









I bet them starvin Ethiopian bush people sure are glad they sent uncle sherm the last of their food to last him through the winter.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hey uncle Sherm...what did ya drive on your trip to get your new car?


I have an old 06 grand marquis we drove.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Mornin boys! What happened with snakey?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Mornin boys! What happened with snakey?


morning back at you and to the rest of these misfits. don't know about ol snakey. 
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Smitty82




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Mornin boys! What happened with snakey?


Let's call him:


----------



## sherman51

just a little derailing here. started out catching a bunch of these.
































































was using shrimp and cut white perch. couldn't keep them off the hook. then the bigger ones moved in.


----------



## sherman51

here's a few more pictures including the new car and the boat we were in. its a 23' walkaround.



















































I got a picture of out bear dog, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Excellent catch...both on the fish and the car!
Looks like you had a blast doin just what you're supposed to be doin uncle sherm!
Happy for ya!


----------



## meisjedog

Sherman, I don't know you, so I hope you are not offended when I say, Your life would make for an excellent reality show! It seems like one day you are smoking an engine on your way to Florida or some other exotic locale. Something about break lines leaking and you are stuck in this other place, but then you are catfishing and buying a car off of eBay. I missed the boat transaction entirely - jeez! Wherever you go, you seem to have a family and or friends who are there to help, which is something special! In the beginning/ middle/ end of your adventures, you're always fishing and eventually make it back home, showing off your new boat and car.

A new boat, a new car, and from what I hear an 80,000 Sqft garage where next week's toys are stored! To be able to follow you around on camera, I don't know. Personally, it sounds more exciting than Ice Road Truckers or Alaskan Bush people. It could be Ohio Game Fishing's first reality series, and they could air it online with >>commercials<<— just a thought. I'd still watch it ...when it's cold and rainy anyway, otherwise I'd record it.

You once said, "If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all." but I should mention that one can have all the luck in the world but no family or friends to help get one through the rough times. 

Of course, everyone's dream is different; however, your adventures always seem to turn out all right in the end, especially to ST's amazement.

I don't know, Mr. Sherman, but I think you might be living "the dream" or "your dream," whichever you prefer. Honestly, I'm just a wee bit jealous when I see you standing on that boat in waves of 1" to 3" holding those giant Black Crappie.


So,uh, when are you taking us fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman,Sherman,Sherman, you’re a dam great carp fishermen maybe the best in the world so just why are you Wasting your time cat fishing


----------



## scioto_alex

The fish are silver. The car is silver. Take the car to a custom paint shop and have them airbrush some scale patterns onto it.


----------



## ress

Very nice summery meisjedog. It would be nice if you made it to the 1 18 20 get together!


----------



## scioto_alex

Admit it, all you guys, we were all hot for Morticia.

But we could never take on Gomez.


----------



## Daveo76

I can't believe you caught all those muskies. Even held couple in the mouth!! In all honesty, t is ne living your dreams. Just wish I had a few left.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Excellent catch...both on the fish and the car!
> Looks like you had a blast doin just what you're supposed to be doin uncle sherm!
> Happy for ya!


thank you fw. so far everything has been great this trip. its getting cold here so the saltwater fishing isn't as good as it was a couple of weeks ago. but were supposed to go sun. I do have enough good trips to make up for the bad ones.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> thank you fw. so far everything has been great this trip. its getting cold here so the saltwater fishing isn't as good as it was a couple of weeks ago. but were supposed to go sun. I do have enough good trips to make up for the bad ones.
> sherman


It’s not over yet  And we are just Waiting to hear what happens


----------



## Burkcarp1

meisjedog said:


> Sherman, I don't know you, so I hope you are not offended when I say, Your life would make for an excellent reality show! It seems like one day you are smoking an engine on your way to Florida or some other exotic locale. Something about break lines leaking and you are stuck in this other place, but then you are catfishing and buying a car off of eBay. I missed the boat transaction entirely - jeez! Wherever you go, you seem to have a family and or friends who are there to help, which is something special! In the beginning/ middle/ end of your adventures, you're always fishing and eventually make it back home, showing off your new boat and car.
> 
> A new boat, a new car, and from what I hear an 80,000 Sqft garage where next week's toys are stored! To be able to follow you around on camera, I don't know. Personally, it sounds more exciting than Ice Road Truckers or Alaskan Bush people. It could be Ohio Game Fishing's first reality series, and they could air it online with >>commercials<<— just a thought. I'd still watch it ...when it's cold and rainy anyway, otherwise I'd record it.
> 
> You once said, "If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all." but I should mention that one can have all the luck in the world but no family or friends to help get one through the rough times.
> 
> Of course, everyone's dream is different; however, your adventures always seem to turn out all right in the end, especially to ST's amazement.
> 
> I don't know, Mr. Sherman, but I think you might be living "the dream" or "your dream," whichever you prefer. Honestly, I'm just a wee bit jealous when I see you standing on that boat in waves of 1" to 3" holding those giant Black Crappie.
> 
> 
> So,uh, when are you taking us fishing


Don’t forget about the time he ran over poor ole fastwa boat trailer....


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Don’t forget about the time he ran over poor ole fastwa boat trailer....


That was just a Little scratch according to him but it is amazingly funny that fastwater has a different outlook on it


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Don’t forget about the time he ran over poor ole fastwa boat trailer....


Runned over my trailer and boat. And that was 35+ yrs ago.
Seems his bad lucks been travelin with him a long time.
Think I'm gonna start callin him uncle Shlep Rocks:


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwa had to live on pb&jelly for months after that one....


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwa had to live on pb&jelly for months after that one....


And had to seek counseling for severe depression as well. 
Have been diagnosed with severe PTSD as the results of the extreme pain of seeing my boat and trailer smashed to pieces.
Still have nightmares today. I think that's the reason for the huge settlement. 
My bestest attorney Mr ST ESQ. presented to that nice insurance lady all documentation for my hospital stays, shock treatments and such.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> And had to seek counseling for severe depression as well.
> Have been diagnosed with severe PTSD as the results of the extreme pain of seeing my boat and trailer smashed to pieces.
> Still have nightmares today. I think that's the reason for the huge settlement.
> My bestest attorney Mr ST ESQ. presented to that nice insurance lady all documentation for my hospital stays, shock treatments and such.[/QUOT]
> So If I’m getting this right you and Tom sued uncle Sherman And since that time uncle Sherman has never had a good pot to piss in.


----------



## G.lock

HOLY CATS!
Themes some nice cats.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> So if I'm getting this right you and Tom sued uncle Sherman And since that time uncle Sherman has never had a good pot to piss in.


No sir...don't think you're gettin it right.
It was 35+ yrs ago uncle Sherm runned over my trailer and boat smashing them to pieces. He left the scene and stayed on the lamb for all them yrs.
With the expert investigative ability's of Mr ST ESQ. finally caught up to him a couple yrs ago.
But if'n you go back here on OGF, uncle Sherm has been tellin about his hard times and bad luck long before we caught up to him.
I'm guessin his bad luck as well as him not being able to sleep at night is just a case of bad karma for them bad deeds he done.

But like I told him a couple posts ago. He can quit feelin guilty and start sleepin well cause there's no hard feelins on this end.
The amount of $ we collected made all my hard feelins go away and made my nervous twitches from them shock treatments go away too.
It's really amazin how hittin the lottery like that can heal a feller.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## ress

They'll put anything on the net.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> They'll put anything on the net.


yeah fw puts so much bulls**t on here you could fertilize a garden. but he can be a nice guy when he wants to be.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Uncle Sherm...forgot to ask the other day...did you guys keep any of those catfish to eat?


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

Work ... I'm looking for online work, and people are offering $1.00/hour. Get real.


----------



## Smitty82

scioto_alex said:


> Work ... I'm looking for online work, and people are offering $1.00/hour. Get real.


If you get 50 online jobs at $1.00/hr you could be making $50.00/hr an hr...


----------



## scioto_alex

This is what's called a "race to the bottom" where people will work for nothing. Really, there are job offers that have a "writing test" where you write an article or post or something and you never get paid for it. 

It makes holding a sign at an intersection look pretty good.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...forgot to ask the other day...did you guys keep any of those catfish to eat?


it was all catch and release. when we go out sun on his friends charter boat as far as i'm concerned will be catch and release on most fish we might catch. they were getting a lot of cobia before it got cold. but they may still be around. I would love to catch a big one.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

That's Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## Daveo76

Here we go


----------



## Saugeye Tom

GO BUCKEYES


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> GO BUCKEYES


7-0 Bucks. I'm watching.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> 7-0 Bucks. I'm watching.


Me too


----------



## fastwater

That makes at least three of us.

O H...


----------



## Crappieking08

meisjedog said:


> Sherman, I don't know you, so I hope you are not offended when I say, Your life would make for an excellent reality show! It seems like one day you are smoking an engine on your way to Florida or some other exotic locale. Something about break lines leaking and you are stuck in this other place, but then you are catfishing and buying a car off of eBay. I missed the boat transaction entirely - jeez! Wherever you go, you seem to have a family and or friends who are there to help, which is something special! In the beginning/ middle/ end of your adventures, you're always fishing and eventually make it back home, showing off your new boat and car.
> 
> A new boat, a new car, and from what I hear an 80,000 Sqft garage where next week's toys are stored! To be able to follow you around on camera, I don't know. Personally, it sounds more exciting than Ice Road Truckers or Alaskan Bush people. It could be Ohio Game Fishing's first reality series, and they could air it online with >>commercials<<— just a thought. I'd still watch it ...when it's cold and rainy anyway, otherwise I'd record it.
> 
> You once said, "If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all." but I should mention that one can have all the luck in the world but no family or friends to help get one through the rough times.
> 
> Of course, everyone's dream is different; however, your adventures always seem to turn out all right in the end, especially to ST's amazement.
> 
> I don't know, Mr. Sherman, but I think you might be living "the dream" or "your dream," whichever you prefer. Honestly, I'm just a wee bit jealous when I see you standing on that boat in waves of 1" to 3" holding those giant Black Crappie.
> 
> 
> So,uh, when are you taking us fishing


You can be what ever u want to be online... no one will ever know


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## ress

I'am down here in Lexington ky at my oldest boys house getting ready to head to Louisville to the Clemson vs Louisville game. Their not even up yet! Been up sense 5. I'am going to yell "Game Day".

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^Enjoy!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

I have a shirt from a Lexington brewery. Burley Red.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all I hope you all have a great day


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin


----------



## Lou Sal

Morning morning


----------



## Burkcarp1

Mornin boys


----------



## Lazy 8

Lou Sal said:


> Morning morning


Hey Lou, welcome aboard. Are you a 1/2 a bubble off too?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 326527
> Mornin boys


Mornin. Working..ugh


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 326527
> Mornin boys


^^^1/2 bubble off^^^


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 326531


Ha! She can kiss those choppers goodbye!


----------



## scioto_alex

You guys are complaining about lies? I know a politician who pumps them out every day, without shame or sense. He's in serious trouble and I'm considering following his tweets just to watch him come unglued.


----------



## Lazy 8

Without getting too political and shutting this thread down, I'll sum it up as propaganda. It's been around for decades. 
Now, let's change the subject please, Shermie, where are you boy? You like me and still hitting the coffee?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all I hope you all have a great day


im a little late posting but i've read the thread about 2 or 3 times since I first got up at 5:45 this morning. but good morning to 1 and all.



Lazy 8 said:


> Without getting too political and shutting this thread down, I'll sum it up as propaganda. It's been around for decades.
> Now, let's change the subject please, Shermie, where are you boy? You like me and still hitting the coffee?


i'm still here lazy. just laying low and staying out of trouble. and yes i'm getting ready to get me a cup just now.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Linda's son recently took his son to a pumpkin patch. They left some pumpkins on my front porch as decorations. They didn't say anything, just there they are.

I like to celebrate the harvest.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater,,your new rod came to my house????


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Lou Sal

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Lou, welcome aboard. Are you a 1/2 a bubble off too?


Not sure what that means but, couldn’t not comment because there were so many comments. This thread is hilarious.


----------



## CoonDawg92

Think about an old level, with the bubble floating and in between the lines is “level”. If you’re half a bubble off, well then you “ain’t quite right”. I hardly ever post on this thread but I read it a few times a day. It’s awesome.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey Fritz it’s time to wake up!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Well, you've stumbled into the thread where anyone could get a pie splat in the face. It's not so bad as long as the next guy has ice cream.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lou Sal said:


> Not sure what that means but, couldn’t not comment because there were so many comments. This thread is hilarious.


Lou, welcome to ogf and our little nightmare...St. esq


----------



## sherman51

halfwits are always welcome to join in on the humor.

guys I went fishing again today. I know the old saying goes no pictures it didnt happen. but from 12:00 to 6:00 today I caught cats until I just quit fishing. I know I caught at least 50 cats with most over 3 lbs with some reaching 6 to 8 lb. i've never seen so much cat fish in such a short time in my life. sorry I didnt get pictures. but it doesn't matter if it didnt happen. because I had the time of my life.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Speakin of false teeth...gotta get me some.
I got the 'boys' hittin the funeral homes lookin for me a pair.

Uncle Sherm...them was the same catfish you caught the other day and turned loose. You keep catchin the same fish and they won't have no lips left.

Welcome Lou! So glad you decided to join the insanity.

And CoonDawg...you may as well start joinin in too.
We promise to be gentle!

WARNING: ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK


----------



## scioto_alex

Big Fish


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater,,your new rod came to my house????
> View attachment 326569


Where's mine?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey Fritz it’s time to wake up!!!


Wakey wakey little burkcarp. It's time to chew the fat.


----------



## scioto_alex

There is a chance that I might inherit a brindle pitbull. If I let her out to pee at night, she will be invisible.

Seriously, I've heard that the purpose of breeding for a brindle coat is for camouflage. They have it on mastiffs bred to be estate patrol dogs ("Loose the hounds!") and meeting up with a few of them might not be pleasant.


----------



## ress

These youngins I'll tell ya what. They said last night, Dad we'll go out and treat you to a big breakfast if you drive from the brewery home. After some great craft beer and smoked meat and smoked cheese cake for desert we headed home. On the way i hear, God I' am not eating for 2 days! Guess I'am SOL.....

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> halfwits are always welcome to join in on the humor.
> 
> guys I went fishing again today. I know the old saying goes no pictures it didnt happen. but from 12:00 to 6:00 today I caught cats until I just quit fishing. I know I caught at least 50 cats with most over 3 lbs with some reaching 6 to 8 lb. i've never seen so much cat fish in such a short time in my life. sorry I didnt get pictures. but it doesn't matter if it didnt happen. because I had the time of my life.
> sherman


 I believe everything you say uncle sherm


----------



## Crappieking08

sherman51 said:


> halfwits are always welcome to join in on the humor.
> 
> guys I went fishing again today. I know the old saying goes no pictures it didnt happen. but from 12:00 to 6:00 today I caught cats until I just quit fishing. I know I caught at least 50 cats with most over 3 lbs with some reaching 6 to 8 lb. i've never seen so much cat fish in such a short time in my life. sorry I didnt get pictures. but it doesn't matter if it didnt happen. because I had the time of my life.
> sherman


I don’t no who u calling a halfwit but ur stories seem to be a little far fetched...


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah we have sort of an understanding that this thread is a busy farce and the more silly the content, the better, as long as it's family-friendly because kids might read it. 

As for those kids, well, they'll have stories about how we old guys went fooling around in circles online.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Crappieking08 said:


> I don’t no who u calling a halfwit but ur stories seem to be a little far fetched...


ALL THE STORIES HERE ARE ABSOLUTELY TRUE


----------



## fastwater

Crappieking08 said:


> I don’t no who u calling a halfwit but ur stories seem to be a little far fetched...


CK...you can have all your wits about you and still be a member of the 'elite' derailer gang. 
Just know that you'll surely be at a huge disadvantage.


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> ALL THE STORIES HERE ARE ABSOLUTELY TRUE


If it’s posted on the internet it has to be true


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ALL THE STORIES HERE ARE ABSOLUTELY TRUE


And this HAS to be a true statement as well since it was spoken by our official resident OGF derailer thread legal counsel...our very own, the notorious, Mr ST ESQ. Atty. at Law.


----------



## sherman51

Crappieking08 said:


> I don’t no who u calling a halfwit but ur stories seem to be a little far fetched...


I may not always be right but im never wrong. my stories are all true. if you don't believe me just ask me.



MagicMarker said:


> I believe everything you say uncle sherm


i'm a fisherman and would never lie. but this time as hard as it is to believe its true. we were catching the same caliber fish we caught the other day. this 75 yr old man get around much better than I do. he put me on the cats.


























































these are fish we caught on our previous trip.


----------



## fastwater

^^^You been catchin those same poor ole catfish all week long uncle Sherm.
It's time you let their lips heal up.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^You been catchin those same poor ole catfish all week long uncle Sherm.
> It's time you let their lips heal up.


He’s not really fishing just putting up the same fish over and over I mean he’s not really right in the head  why would Anyone drive to Florida just to catch a common carp


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon Gentlemen I hope you’re all having a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter

And looking like I’m going to be able to get some fishing in Finally doctor gave me the OK ps looks like I got the 12,700 post Sherman is sleeping again on the job someone needs to give him a talking to


----------



## scioto_alex

Chicken enchiladas just getting started in the oven. Pear pie cooling.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^You been catchin those same poor ole catfish all week long uncle Sherm.
> It's time you let their lips heal up.


they are getting a break until next yr. were trying to set up a saltwater trip with curts friend who runs a charter in the bay. we had planned for today but a tropical storm came through today. now we have a plan to go fri but that could change. then we head home sat. my wife took her 1st drive in her new car today. she loved the car and the new garmin gps I bought to keep me from getting lost down here.



1basshunter said:


> He’s not really fishing just putting up the same fish over and over I mean he’s not really right in the head  why would Anyone drive to Florida just to catch a common carp


I hit my head on the boat top. so whats your excuse? even if im catching the same fish im catching fish.



1basshunter said:


> And looking like I’m going to be able to get some fishing in Finally doctor gave me the OK ps looks like I got the 12,700 post Sherman is sleeping again on the job someone needs to give him a talking to


i've been sleeping for awhile now. the snake has been getting them. my excuse is I just found out I have rocky mountain fever. got a few tick bites back in may. my bil found out he got it on the same fishing trip. I was having some of the same symptons as he was. so when I went to my dr I asked him to check me. it came back positive.

maybe now you can tell us some of your fish stories. if I could afford to go to Louisiana carp fishing I wouldnt mind my sister moving to tn. I would post a lot more carp pictures. if I ever hit the lottery i'll take you with me to catch them. i'd teach you to catch them bugle mouth bass.








my common florida carp.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> And looking like I’m going to be able to get some fishing in Finally doctor gave me the OK ps looks like I got the 12,700 post Sherman is sleeping again on the job someone needs to give him a talking to


BH...What's them saugeye been munching on there at Buckeye ocean.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> BH...What's them saugeye been munching on there at Buckeye ocean.


Pm sent and as far as the rest of you try fishing in the lake


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater give me a pm when you’re doing out if you don’t mind some bad Company


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^


He will tell ya hotdogs....don't believe him


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> He will tell ya hotdogs....don't believe him


It’s spam not hotdogs No wonder you’re having problems catching them


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody.


----------



## sherman51

good morning to all derail members. all you new guys get to furnish the coffee.



1basshunter said:


> Fastwater give me a pm when you’re doing out if you don’t mind some bad Company


if I lived a little closer i'd love to fish for them with you. i've never fished for saugeye. went sauger fishing one time but got skunked.
sherman


----------



## Crappieking08

Make sure it’s mud coffee we don’t want no decaf water down stuff


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> good morning to all derail members. all
> 
> 
> if I lived a little closer i'd love to fish for them with you. i've never fished for saugeye. went sauger fishing one time but got skunked.
> sherman


 come on over it’s a great time


----------



## 1basshunter

Crappieking08 said:


> Make sure it’s mud coffee we don’t want no decaf water down stuff


Looks more like pea soup lol


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning boys! Night fritz!


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater give me a pm when you’re doing out if you don’t mind some bad Company


PM sent.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all.
First order of business for me this morin is to give Thanks to BH for hookin me up with the valuable info on the saugeye fishin at Buckeye ocean.
Will surely keep all those secret hotspots, tricks of the trade and choice of weapons close to my vest.
Will NOT even share them with uncle Sherm even though these are saugeye slayin techniques and not carp slayin techniques.
Thanks again BH...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin all.
> First order of business for me this morin is to give Thanks to BH for hookin me up with the valuable info on the saugeye fishin at Buckeye ocean.
> Will surely keep all those secret hotspots, tricks of the trade and choice of weapons close to my vest.
> Will NOT even share them with uncle Sherm even though these are saugeye slayin techniques and not carp slayin techniques.
> Thanks again BH...


you boys just have a great time. hopefully i'll go saltwater fishing here Friday. once I get home i'll be making up all those dr visits I missed to come down here. once I finish my meds for the rocky mountain spotted fever I have i'll need to go in and get tested. my bil took them twice and still had it. so they put a shunt in his arm. now he goes to the hospital every morning and gets antibiotics put in it for 28 days. but i've got appointments on the 28th, 29th, 31st, 7th, then I get a break.



1basshunter said:


> come on over it’s a great time


how late in the season do you fish for then?


----------



## 1basshunter

Year round, just make sure you tell tom we used spam lunch meat he’s been using hotdogs


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Mornin all.
> First order of business for me this morin is to give Thanks to BH for hookin me up with the valuable info on the saugeye fishin at Buckeye ocean.
> Will surely keep all those secret hotspots, tricks of the trade and choice of weapons close to my vest.
> Will NOT even share them with uncle Sherm even though these are saugeye slayin techniques and not carp slayin techniques.
> Thanks again BH...


THANKS FOR THE PM COPY FW...THIS IS A PM RIGHT???


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Year round, just make sure you tell tom we used spam lunch meat he’s been using hotdogs


I just looked at your profile and seen your in Newark. thats about a 3 hr drive for me. maybe next spring i'll try to get over there if its a good time to fish.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I just looked at your profile and seen your in Newark. thats about a 3 hr drive for me. maybe next spring i'll try to get over there if its a good time to fish.
> sherman


 it will be a great time for them also


----------



## 1basshunter

How many you guys drink tea I personally cannot stand it I’m more of a coffee guy but still just wondering


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, I like tea, cheerio pip pip and all that crap. Gave coffee after a heart attack, but still enjoy other sins


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> How many you guys drink tea I personally cannot stand it I’m more of a coffee guy but still just wondering


Green tea all the time..


----------



## ress

I like ice tea a lot. The hot type not so much.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> How many you guys drink tea I personally cannot stand it I’m more of a coffee guy but still just wondering



I like iced sweet tea at times. but I need my coffee in the morning to get me going. but on a hot summer day a cold tall glass of iced sweet tea hits the spot. but unsweetened or hot tea I have no use for it at all.
sherman


----------



## Crappieking08

Tea cold and sweet coffee hot and black... I have to have atleast 3 or 4 cups before I even think of doing anything or I hate everyone and everything till I get them in


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> THANKS FOR THE PM COPY FW...THIS IS A PM RIGHT???


Don't send it to anyone else...especially our good pal uncle Sherm 



sherman51 said:


> I just looked at your profile and seen your in Newark. thats about a 3 hr drive for me. maybe next spring i'll try to get over there if its a good time to fish.
> sherman





1basshunter said:


> it will be a great time for them also


Uncle sherm since you will probably bringin your gigantic land yacht and parkin it in BH's front yard, just know that Ohio has very strict wide load limits on our roads. You may have to get a pop O escort for that monster.



1basshunter said:


> How many you guys drink tea I personally cannot stand it I’m more of a coffee guy but still just wondering


Sweet iced tea and lemon for me...no hot tea.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hot green tea no sugar.... you guys must not be very sweet if you all need sugar in everything...just saying


----------



## 1basshunter

Don’t Worry about a boat Sherman I’ll show you some spots from the bank that are killer you will go with a limit


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hot green tea no sugar.... you guys must not be very sweet if you all need sugar in everything...just saying


I love hot green tea as well. It's good for you and will help you get wood! 
I'm still taking a few drops of Stevia in mine. 
Coffee? Piping hot with a shot of 1/2 n 1/2 in it.
I'm thinking about growing Stevia next year. 
Dad would grow spearmint and peppermint. Crush up a few leaves in each ice tray compartment and flavor his iced tea.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Morning boys! Night fritz!


Good morning Punkin!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning Punkin!


Hey Fritz, you overslept big time. Where you been hiding?


----------



## meisjedog

...Uncle Sherm on Buckeye Ocean


----------



## Smitty82

Coffee black


----------



## sherman51

meisjedog said:


> ...Uncle Sherm on Buckeye Ocean


man it didnt take long for the new guys to get my number.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Strange to think the bars are closing now and people are driving home.


----------



## Crappieking08

Bars are open till 230 on a week night


----------



## fastwater

meisjedog said:


> ...Uncle Sherm on Buckeye Ocean





sherman51 said:


> man it didnt take long for the new guys to get my number.
> sherman


^^^
Yep...I think the word is out on you uncle Sherm.

Mr and Mrs BH surprised when they come home from shopping and find uncle Sherm, his family and gigantic RV parked in their driveway:


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Yep...I think the word is out on you uncle Sherm.
> 
> Mr and Mrs BH surprised when they come home from shopping and find uncle Sherm, his family and gigantic RV parked in their driveway:
> View attachment 326981


His RV is bigger than my home and it’s so wide nobody can get out to go to work. Now get this his boat is so big he had to use a crane to lift it into the water


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> His RV is bigger than my home and it’s so wide nobody can get out to go to work. Now get this his boat is so big he had to use a crane to lift it into the water


you must have me mistaken with lazy. he's the one with the big boat.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> you must have me mistaken with lazy. he's the one with the big boat.
> sherman


With a POOP deck


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you must have me mistaken with lazy. he's the one with the big boat.
> sherman


No it’s you and all of your clan


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Yep...I think the word is out on you uncle Sherm.
> 
> Mr and Mrs BH surprised when they come home from shopping and find uncle Sherm, his family and gigantic RV parked in their driveway:
> View attachment 326981


Good one Quickiewawa! Haha!


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey Fritz, you overslept big time. Where you been hiding?


At work.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> you must have me mistaken with lazy. he's the one with the big boat.
> sherman


Hey, don't be throwing me under the bus...err...RV.


----------



## 1basshunter

Looks like Sherman’s gonna be spending a little time at my house with his clan another great Sherman mishap


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 327025
> Looks like Sherman’s gonna be spending a little time at my house with his clan another great Sherman mishap


Nope...uncle Sherm has figured out that with the help of his ins. company...he can make lemonade out of lemons.
He'll have an even bigger one when he comes to your house BH.


----------



## meisjedog

I believe those catfishing fishing pics were from his Dingy - Here's the main vessel! Man-o-man I bet that cost a pretty penny! Just a drop in the minnow bucket from what I've been told.


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Gonna be worth the price of admission to see that big rascal on Buckeye ocean.


----------



## 1basshunter

Thank fastwater now look what in my front yard


----------



## 1basshunter

Do you think Sherman is startIng to develop a complex


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Crappieking08

1basshunter said:


> Do you think Sherman is startIng to develop a complex


He’s prob off whinnying somewhere because I busted him in another lie... all he’s full of lies... check out the post pics of anything if u want to see it


----------



## 1basshunter

Crappieking08 said:


> He’s prob off whinnying somewhere because I busted him in another lie... all he’s full of lies... check out the post pics of anything if u want to see it


If I’m getting you right what you’re saying is He is so full of it he would be as nervous as a balloon in a room full of porcupines


----------



## Crappieking08

Yep telling a fish story is one thing but telling a fish story with the sane fish 3 different poses with pics I mean come one


----------



## Burkcarp1

Yup he sure likes them carp.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Do you think Sherman is startIng to develop a complex


you are just making my law suit much stronger. I am seeing a head doctor now 5 days a week 2 times a day for the mental anxiety I have from all the crap you give me. st help me!

st where are you??????
sherman


----------



## bobk

Crappieking08 said:


> Yep telling a fish story is one thing but telling a fish story with the sane fish 3 different poses with pics I mean come one


You have made your point. Why not grow up and let it go. Did you read the rules here?


----------



## 1basshunter

Calm down guys it’s should be about having fun 

now to Derail this subject let’s pick on Sherman


----------



## ress

Crappieking08 said:


> Ur point... bud I’m on my 4 account since 2007 suspend me and I’ll make another one... so how about u grow up and mind ur business like ur mom and dad should have taught u


Report


----------



## Crappieking08

Go for it


----------



## Burkcarp1

I guess some people don’t have a sense of humor. Hey Lazy you up yet? Or are you going to oversleep today again?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> I guess some people don’t have a sense of humor. Hey Lazy you up yet? Or are you going to oversleep today again?


What in tarnation's going on my brotha?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> What in tarnation's going on my brotha?


Seems we may have...or used to have a rather high strung, disrespectful guest amongst us.

Gonna play him a rather fitting song to try and settle him down a bit.
Maybe he'll come to his senses and apologize to our pals uncle Sherm and bobk for his rudeness:


----------



## scioto_alex

Rough night, huh?


----------



## sherman51

Crappieking08 said:


> He’s prob off whinnying somewhere because I busted him in another lie... all he’s full of lies... check out the post pics of anything if u want to see it





Crappieking08 said:


> Yep telling a fish story is one thing but telling a fish story with the sane fish 3 different poses with pics I mean come one


guys I just want my friends on here to continue looking over me if I do happen to make a mistake. I would not and have not tried to deceive any of you about my fishing escapades. I will not be intimidated by one member.

I might tell you guys a story on this thread every now and again but would never intentionally lie on here or any other thread. posting those 2 fish pictures that might be the same fish was purely accidental. we just caught lots of fish and I didnt remember getting 2 pictures of any one fish.

it doesn't even matter what he thinks. its what my friends think that counts. he's just jealous that he doesn't catch the quality fish I luck into on occasion.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm job-hunting as a freelance writer. Here's a job description:

Need Experienced High Quality Content Writers for our new site, you should know SEO also.

Work: Need to send 4-5 Posts with high quality and compatible with SEO.
Salary:8,000Rs Per Month
Quarterly Benefits: Will Offer Lunch + Movie Tickets.
After 1 Year: you will get 40-50% Hike
Duration: this is long term and won't be stopped till your performance is good.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> guys I just want my friends on here to continue looking over me if I do happen to make a mistake. I would not and have not tried to deceive any of you about my fishing escapades. I will not be intimidated by one member.
> 
> I might tell you guys a story on this thread every now and again but would never intentionally lie on here or any other thread. posting those 2 fish pictures that might be the same fish was purely accidental. we just caught lots of fish and I didnt remember getting 2 pictures of any one fish.
> 
> it doesn't even matter what he thinks. its what my friends think that counts. he's just jealous that he doesn't catch the quality fish I luck into on occasion.
> sherman


Don't you loose a minutes sleep over anything Crappieking08 said uncle Sherm. His charges against you mean about as much as a fart in a typhoon. 
Here on the derailer, they're your stories...tell em like you want to.
Plus...you can't afford to loose anymore sleep.
You already lost enough sleep over all them years cause you runned over my boat and trailer years ago and all that guilt wouldn't let ya sleep.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Don't you loose a minutes sleep over anything Crappieking08 said uncle Sherm. His charges against you mean about as much as a fart in a typhoon.
> Here on the derailer, they're your stories...tell em like you want to.
> Plus...you can't afford to loose anymore sleep.
> You already lost enough sleep over all them years cause you runned over my boat and trailer years ago and all that guilt wouldn't let ya sleep.


Shermie, I agree with Quickiewawa, but that ending....Ouchiewawa!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, I agree with Quickiewawa, but that ending....Ouchiewawa!


Lazy...a follow up to that 'ending'...that 'extremely large' payout his wonderful ins. lady made to me over totaled boat/trailer has healed all wounds I've had for many years.
And I've told uncle Sherm that all is forgiven and not loose anymore sleep over it.
With all that lifted up off him, I bet he's been sleepin like a baby.


----------



## scioto_alex

> he's been sleepin like a baby


I forget whose quote it was about sleeping like a baby but the joke was, I woke every two hours and cried. Maybe Yogi Berra.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all!!!!! It’s time for Another fun day


----------



## 1basshunter

Now that I have a Family of Squatters in my front yard living in there broken down RV is it legal to shoot them in the butt with a pellet gun just wondering


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you are just making my law suit much stronger. I am seeing a head doctor now 5 days a week 2 times a day for the mental anxiety I have from all the crap you give me. st help me!
> 
> st where are you??????
> sherman


following secretly, reports have been filed and a single report due to trolling


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Now that I have a Family of Squatters in my front yard living in there broken down RV is it legal to shoot them in the butt with a pellet gun just wondering


Kindness is the answer to getting them out of there.
May I suggest baking them a nice whipped cream topped chocolate pie with the main chocolate flavoring being X-Lax.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> following secretly, reports have been filed and a single report due to trolling


Mr ST ESQ is on that like a duck on a junebug.


----------



## 1basshunter

I think Tom should do it pro bono that way uncle Sherman can laugh all the way to the bank and have more money than any Bank of America


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Now that I have a Family of Squatters in my front yard living in there broken down RV is it legal to shoot them in the butt with a pellet gun just wondering


Grannie always used rock salt administered with some...force.


----------



## scioto_alex

> with the main chocolate flavoring being X-Lax


Watch out, you might get a late-night knock on the door and it won't be that Charmin bear family.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Watch out, you might get a late-night knock on the door and it won't be that Charmin bear family.


It might be the Shermin bear family.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## fastwater

Yes...I forgot, Sherman likes Charmin.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yes...I forgot, Sherman likes Charmin.


Don't squeeze the Shermin.
If you remember this, then you're a crusty ol fart.


----------



## G.lock

1basshunter said:


> Now that I have a Family of Squatters in my front yard living in there broken down RV is it legal to shoot them in the butt with a pellet gun just wondering


Just tell them that you've found them jobs and the driver will pick them up in 1/2 an hour.
Stand back so you don't get run over as they run!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Kindness is the answer to getting them out of there.
> May I suggest baking them a nice whipped cream topped chocolate pie with the main chocolate flavoring being X-Lax.


yep that'll make em go for sure. but they'll go on your porch, they'll go in your yard, they'll go in you garden, they'll go all over your place. then i'll go in the middle of your living room, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> yep that'll make em go for sure. but they'll go on your porch, they'll go in your yard, they'll go in you garden, they'll go all over your place. then i'll go in the middle of your living room, LOL.
> sherman


 so if make you a pie you will go and go and then go some more


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Crappieking08 said:


> Go for it


Done


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Where is everyone this morning?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! I’m ready!


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> Where is everyone this morning?


*GOOD MORNING DERAILERS!*


----------



## scioto_alex

Home-made chicken soup is served, Linda is happy.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> Where is everyone this morning?


sorry guys for not posting good morning when I was on earlier. so i'll just say good afternoon.

going saltwater fishing tomorrow. if I get any fish and pictures i'll post them. and yes its nice to be retired and have family living all over. i'm sure going to miss my sister living in florida. thats where I stayed when we went to florida. last yr we stayed with my nieces son. but we slept on the couch. and my bil and sister that lived down there lives in tn now. and my bil was with me last yr wont go back this yr. so no carp fishing trip to fl this yr. wish me luck tomorrow.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good luck Sherman, I hope you get a lot of carp


----------



## ress

Good luck Sherm!


----------



## fastwater

Uncle Sherm...I saw on the News from down there where you're at that people were reporting catching weird looking lipless catfish. You wouldn't know anything bout that would ya?
Good luck to ya uncle Sherm.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...I saw on the News from down there where you're at that people were reporting catching weird looking lipless catfish. You wouldn't know anything bout that would ya?
> Good luck to ya uncle Sherm.


If it’s a weird looking fish you can bet money that Sherman will be all over it 


I’m just glad he’s taking the clan away from my house and Neighborhood PS uncle Sherman do not eat that pie I made for you


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, well, well, it looks like we had a BUMPER CROP this year. I had to buy one of those fancy bailers. The kind you sit down on and drive. Shoowee!
I find myself in need of some barn space...a LOT of barn space.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> Where is everyone this morning?


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 327317
> View attachment 327319


Are you learning how to Make origami for uncle Sherman’s Charmin toilet paper that is really nice of you Tom you’re a great attorney


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 327317
> View attachment 327319


Wiping your butt on rose pedals....now that's what I call living the life of luxury.
Hope you're having a good time at the firms convention.
And don't drink to much of that $250/bottle champagne.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, well, well, it looks like we had a BUMPER CROP this year. I had to buy one of those fancy bailers. The kind you sit down on and drive. Shoowee!
> I find myself in need of some barn space...a LOT of barn space.


Are we out of storage space already???


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Mornin boys! What happened with snakey?


I'm baaaaaaack. ALOHA...


----------



## Snakecharmer

I see Sherm got a new car and a new RV while I was on vacation.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Wiping your butt on rose pedals....now that's what I call living the life of luxury.
> Hope you're having a good time at the firms convention.
> And don't drink to much of that $250/bottle champagne.


2 a day under my allowance


----------



## Daveo76

Sorry I've neglected this thread lately. White Bass and Hybrid Stripers are biting across the street on the mighty Scioto River!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good luck Sherman, I hope you get a lot of carp


yep they been getting some of those stripped carp in the 24" class. going to bed soon now, got to rise at 4:00 am in the morning.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> yep they been getting some of those stripped carp in the 24" class. going to bed soon now, got to rise at 4:00 am in the morning.
> sherman


Just to pee then back to bed


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 327317
> View attachment 327319


Is that a turbine?


----------



## Lazy 8

Did you all catch this? The hunter became the hunted.
https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/arkansas-deer-hunter-attack-dead

I remember decades ago when I was a carpenter and working in Riverside Hospital. My partner and myself were riding an elevator and talking about deer hunting. These 2 nurses got in and chimed it about deer hunting. The one said, we keep track around here by saying, Bambi - 1, deer hunter zero. They kept a running total thru deer season. They told us the one injury (at that time) was caused when a guy shot a deer and reached down to make sure it was dead with his hunting knife. The deer bucked up and drove the knife into the guys thigh.


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. ready to go fishing. took all my meds and drinking my coffee now. will post something when I get back.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Better get yourself a bite to eat before heading out. Don't want that sugar dropping on ya out on the boat.
Good luck...


----------



## ress

Catch one for me Sherm


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you all catch this? The hunter became the hunted.
> https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/arkansas-deer-hunter-attack-dead
> 
> I remember decades ago when I was a carpenter and working in Riverside Hospital. My partner and myself were riding an elevator and talking about deer hunting. These 2 nurses got in and chimed it about deer hunting. The one said, we keep track around here by saying, Bambi - 1, deer hunter zero. They kept a running total thru deer season. They told us the one injury (at that time) was caused when a guy shot a deer and reached down to make sure it was dead with his hunting knife. The deer bucked up and drove the knife into the guys thigh.


When I lived in Logan, Ohio my neighbor had a couple nice holes/divots in his lower back and back of upper thigh from being attacked many years prior.
He and a friend went for an afternoon bow hunt during late pre-rut.
They parked their truck at the head of a mowed, corn field perimeter/access tractor path. The path ran down between a standing corn field and a woods separating the two. They got out of the truck and walked down the path a short distance from the truck where the neighbor's buddy climbed a tree. Neighbor walked down the path about 1/4 mile and got up in another tree right off the path. Neither saw a deer during the hunt.
Neighbor said it was almost dark when he came out of his tree and started walking the path back towards the truck. Said he got about halfway to the truck and could see his buddy waiting on him already at the front of the truck. He said all of a sudden, his buddy started yelling something but neighbor could not understand what he was saying.
Neighbor said next thing he knew, he felt like he was hit from the back by a freight train. Said the force literally threw him up in the air several feet so fast that besides the excruciating pain he was in, he had his eyes open and literally watched himself do a complete reverse flip in the air. He landed on his stomach and he heard the buck snort and then buck gored him in the back of his upper thigh.
Neighbor said he went into a fetal position covering his head and the next thing he knew, his buddy was standing over him.
His buddy told him as he was walking, that buck stepped out onto the path no more than 15' in back of him and stood there watching for a second. That's when buddy started yelling. Then the buck just ran full out at neighbor hitting him at full speed.
Can remember neighbor telling me that he weighed 215lbs and that buck threw him in the air like he was a rag doll. But he knew he was lucky. Doctor told him that as deep as the puncture wounds were, had one of those tines hit him in the spine or nerves, it would have most likely broke his back or crippled him.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Mornin ,Sherm ain’t got nothing over me cause I’m going fishing!! No not carp fishin either...


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin, hoping it’s going to be a good weekend for deer!


----------



## scioto_alex

Deer need coffee, too


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Mornin ,Sherm ain’t got nothing over me cause I’m going fishing!! No not carp fishin either...


Good luck to you as well BK.


----------



## fastwater

Smitty82 said:


> Mornin, hoping it’s going to be a good weekend for deer!


Looks like it's gonna be a windy/wet one.


----------



## Smitty82

fastwater said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a windy/wet one.


Yea, I’m just maintaining a positive mindset!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

Boy everyone is up early today. Good Mornin all! Good luck fishing or Hunting or whatever you have on your agenda.


----------



## scioto_alex

I miss the season when it was daylight before 06:00.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> When I lived in Logan, Ohio my neighbor had a couple nice holes/divots in his lower back and back of upper thigh from being attacked many years prior.
> He and a friend went for an afternoon bow hunt during late pre-rut.
> They parked their truck at the head of a mowed, corn field perimeter/access tractor path. The path ran down between a standing corn field and a woods separating the two. They got out of the truck and walked down the path a short distance from the truck where the neighbor's buddy climbed a tree. Neighbor walked down the path about 1/4 mile and got up in another tree right off the path. Neither saw a deer during the hunt.
> Neighbor said it was almost dark when he came out of his tree and started walking the path back towards the truck. Said he got about halfway to the truck and could see his buddy waiting on him already at the front of the truck. He said all of a sudden, his buddy started yelling something but neighbor could not understand what he was saying.
> Neighbor said next thing he knew, he felt like he was hit from the back by a freight train. Said the force literally threw him up in the air several feet so fast that besides the excruciating pain he was in, he had his eyes open and literally watched himself do a complete reverse flip in the air. He landed on his stomach and he heard the buck snort and then buck gored him in the back of his upper thigh.
> Neighbor said he went into a fetal position covering his head and the next thing he knew, his buddy was standing over him.
> His buddy told him as he was walking, that buck stepped out onto the path no more than 15' in back of him and stood there watching for a second. That's when buddy started yelling. Then the buck just ran full out at neighbor hitting him at full speed.
> Can remember neighbor telling me that he weighed 215lbs and that buck threw him in the air like he was a rag doll. But he knew he was lucky. Doctor told him that as deep as the puncture wounds were, had one of those tines hit him in the spine or nerves, it would have most likely broke his back or crippled him.


This one is hard to believe but I actually know this guy. He was deer hunting in his tree stand in central OH. It started to rain pretty good so he decided to quit for the day. When he started to climb down the little metal ladder he slipped off and free- fell down about 15'. He landed on both feet but the sudden impact caused his feet to be driven up into the lower portion of his legs. Luckily he had his cell phone on him and he called for help. It took the rescue team about one hour to get to him. His trip out was on a stretcher type board w/straps and then to a 4 wheeler type unit. From there to a helicopter.
Now, here's the part that'll make you cringe. The sudden impact, driving his feet up into his body was diagnosed as Dwarfism. After all the surgeries it took a year of rehab to learn how to walk again.

Moral to the story? You all be careful out there. Poop does happen.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm..shame on u


----------



## Hatchetman

Wonder if he winds the windows up when he drives/backs in to unload??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hatchetman said:


> Wonder if he winds the windows up when he drives/backs in to unload??


In a lot where we had breakfast this morning...never saw this b4


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm..shame on u
> View attachment 327449


Maybe another eBay deal??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Maybe another eBay deal??


Lmao. Brand new
..no motor


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wait..it did have a motor


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm..shame on u
> View attachment 327449


Uncle Sherms motto...
" Have boat...will travel."


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherms motto...
> " Have boat...will travel."


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherms motto...
> " Have boat...will travel."


I think Sherman should start his own Fishing Show ! Now what will he call it ? Sherms RV Travelin Fishin Show ?


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> I think Sherman should start his own Fishing Show ! Now what will he call it ? Sherms RV Travelin Fishin Show ?


*^^^That's the best idea I've heard lately!!!
There's just no way it would not be a hit.
*
Let's all put our heads together and see if'n we can come up with a name for uncle Sherms fishin show.

We can make a contest outta this with each suggested title being voted on and the person comin up with the best title wins.
The winner gets rewarded with the once of a lifetime opportunity of goin on an 'all expense paid' fishin excursion with uncle Sherm that uncle Sherm will gladly foot the bill for since this new show will make him more $ than he has ever dreamed.
We could hire our resident legal expert Mr ST Esq. to draw up all the legal documents.
Of course, since uncle Sherm will ultimately become a huge celebrity millionaire benefiting the most out of all this, I think it would only be appropriate that he should pay all of Mr ST Esq's. legal fees.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' everyone, the coffee is on, but it's decaf.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Mornin..


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Top o the Mornin to all...


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

ood morning guys. heading home this morning. 
sherman


----------



## ress

Safe travels! Should be a beautiful drive!


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherms motto...
> " Have boat...will travel."


Palladin?


----------



## 1basshunter

I think the show should be called Sherman’s Mishaps adventure


----------



## ress

I think we have to find a catch phrase like Roland Martin uses, "SON"! Maybe Sherm could use "Dam It"


----------



## scioto_alex

Wooo, I ran the last peppers and tomatoes through the blender to make a sauce. It has a delayed but strong heat; it tastes like fresh tomatoes for about ten seconds, then *POW*. I'll name it Red Creeper.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Wooo, I ran the last peppers and tomatoes through the blender to make a sauce. It has a delayed but strong heat; it tastes like fresh tomatoes for about ten seconds, then *POW*. I'll name it Red Creeper.


Great name! Now think of one for Shermie's fishing show.
I was thinking, Bitchin' & Fishin'


----------



## 0utwest

Lazy 8 said:


> Great name! Now think of one for Shermie's fishing show.
> I was thinking, Bitchin' & Fishin'


How To Travel The Country In A RV Fishin Like A Pro Eatin Steak And Showin How To Do It On A Hot Dog Budget ! !


----------



## scioto_alex

Worm'n With Sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> ood morning guys. heading home this morning.
> sherman


Can’t hardly wait to hear what happens to you on this one


----------



## G.lock

"AROUND THE WORLD WITH SHERM"
Kinda interested in what his theme song would be. My suggestion is "Born to be Wild".


----------



## scioto_alex

BTW on the PA turnpike they would give you a card to have stamped at the toll booths, like stamping a time card. The time stamps tell whether you've been speeding.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey lazy...made your purchase


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm just returned the tractors


----------



## scioto_alex

Tractors, huh? How about a Rumley Oil Pull? Not exactly jump on the Kubota and go.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> I think we have to find a catch phrase like Roland Martin uses, "SON"! Maybe Sherm could use "Dam It"


I was using that phrase back in 73 when I picked it up from an old Sargent I worked with. OOOOOH SOOOON. it sounded kick as* when we drug it out that way. like I said that was in 1973. over the yrs I just stopped saying it. I like the idea alex posted the best so far. worn n sherman's fishing show.

we didnt make it home today. my wife's knee's were hurting bad along with her back. we had been driving in the rain for hours. I was so tired and sleepy I was 100% ready to get a room. so here we are down for the night.

I did get a few pictures of my fishing trip. it was nothing to write home about but we had a great time. we got our limit ( 2 each) of small stripers. it was on my bucket list to catch a striper. and now I have one. the capt steamed up some oysters for us. I had never eat them but they were great with the sauce we used. he tried to get us to eat them raw. but I had other ideas for him and his oysters, LOL. I will post the carp pictures after I get them on my computer.

take care guys.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm’s Excursions..


----------



## Snakecharmer

As the Sherman squirms........


----------



## Burkcarp1

Todays catch


----------



## scioto_alex

Sherman, if you have any plans for my oysters, please take it offline to PM.

Seriously, anytime I'm along a coastline I love to seek out good local seafood. Same thing around the Great Lakes. Respect those who get local food, and support them by buying their product.

Sherman, you mentioned being in the DC area. My parents were there in 1984. Mom would buy baskets of blue crabs and if they weren't alive enough to fight back, she would refuse them.

Yes, my mother got crabs. Those things can put up a fight. I don't know the origin of the term "crabby" but it was true for those things. Pulling them out of the basket was like a Barrel of Monkeys thing where they would hook onto each other and then let go and drop to the floor, then seek shelter in some kitchen corner 

Pretty funny to see humans and crabs as equal opponents. The humans won, there was a pot of boiling water, and a table covered with newspaper, and beers, and little mallets to break shells open.


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey lazy...made your purchase
> View attachment 327537
> View attachment 327539


Is that a target??


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hatchetman said:


> Is that a target??


I don’t know what do you think ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

That's the 2 sheep I purchased for lazy


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> That's the 2 sheep I purchased for lazy


He’s rebuilding his herd?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> He’s rebuilding his herd?


Yes..SOMEONE borrowed his best..never returned


----------



## Smitty82

fastwater said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a windy/wet one.


And wet and windy it was!


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sherm’s Excursions..





Snakecharmer said:


> As the Sherman squirms........


squirmin Sherman's fishing excursions. 

we just need some good sponsors to pay for everything. just the fishing costs enough. but you throw in all the filming and it costs a whole lot more.

we fished sat morn for bait fish. he didnt know if we would get them or not. they have already moved out. but a few were left behind. we used blood worms for bait and caught 30+ but im not just sure how many over 30 we got. then we went striper fishing. it was slow but we caught 1 keeper and 1 throwback each. and curt caught a legal flounder. it was either 17" or 17.5". the capt said it was his 1st 0ne in the 15 yrs he's chartered there. then after about 5 hrs of fishing we got a triple. that gave us a limit for the three of us. but we was fun fishing with the capt and 1st mate instead of being a charter so they had 4 more fish we could catch. but after another 1.5 hrs the capt said lets just quit. I was ready for another day of cat fishing but we had to head home. I have doctor appointments on the 28th the 29th 30th the 31st then a break until the 7th I think.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey lazy...made your purchase
> View attachment 327537
> View attachment 327539


Thanks brother, they look baaad! Are they twins? You know what they say about twins...


----------



## Lazy 8

This one's kinda tame but, 
Uncle Shermie's Fishin
Excursions...because getting there and homes' half the battle.


----------



## fastwater

Title: Big Adventures With Schleprock Sherm.

Sayin: " I'm so poor...ants carry food back to my house"


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey lazy...made your purchase
> View attachment 327537
> View attachment 327539


Thems some sexy eyes right there!


----------



## Blue Pike

Uncle Sherm ----The Vagabond Fisherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. 
Sherm might as well do a night time cat-fishing show since he's up all night. Fishin n' Peeing w/Uncle Sherm.


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Mornin all...
That's a good one lazy...can I double like that one???
Maybe the theme song could be:
"Coffee, coffe, its pure glee...the more you drink...the more you pee"


----------



## scioto_alex

Good weather for slow-simmering some beans, frying up some pork, and maybe some cornbread muffins.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Is that a target??


It is for him


----------



## Snakecharmer

"Short" Stories from Uncle Sherm


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Title: Big Adventures With Schleprock Sherm.
> 
> Sayin: " I'm so poor...ants carry food back to my house"


sherm's stinkin fishin story's. there a gas!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherms soggy bottom feeders page


----------



## sherman51

good morning from home.

carp fishing usa.

will try to get pictures loaded later today.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good morning Sherm and everybody else!


----------



## scioto_alex

Got a foggy morning here. It's not just me, it's happening all over the neighborhood.


----------



## Lazy 8

Similar to Bassmasters but the Shermie version would be Carpmasters.


----------



## Lazy 8

What about the merchandising?


----------



## sherman51

don't forget the other carp. here's a picture of the boat. it was custom made for the caption I think curt said its 14' wide and I didnt ask the length. all I know it was roomy.








we caught our fish either anchored or drifting. we didnt do any trolling. heres curt with his flounder








here's our big striper.















just a few friendly pictures.











































had a great time. but this is all the pictures it'll let me load on this post.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

just a few more for now.







































































sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Dang Sherm, that back deck was big enough to have a HO DOWN. 
Beautiful pics brother.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang Sherm, that back deck was big enough to have a HO DOWN.
> Beautiful pics brother.


Almost enough room for a poop deck


----------



## 0utwest

Your Not fooling me you were test driving your new boat !


----------



## ress

Way to get hooked up sherm!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Hey Sherman, I just want you to know that I offered to pay $5000 to have them throw you off the boat on your way out in the middle of the ocean So you can swim back


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 327817


Muhahaha...it means if you drink to much she'll get preggers..DUH. even I know that


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hey Sherman, I just want you to know that I offered to pay $5000 to have them throw you off the boat on your way out in the middle of the ocean So you can swim back


with friends like you who needs enemies?
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> with friends like you who needs enemies?
> sherman


Have a great time and I still can’t wait to hear all about the Mishaps adventure you’re going to have


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## fastwater

ST...you say I never come to your house!!!
Was there and you weren't home.
Took a pic of your house so you wouldn't think I was lying:


----------



## Lazy 8

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 327871


Go-- towards-- the-- light-- Smitty.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ST...you say I never come to your house!!!
> Was there and you weren't home.
> Took a pic of your house so you wouldn't think I was lying:
> View attachment 327883


 IWAS HOME. SAW YOU DRIVE BY...


----------



## Smitty82

Lazy 8 said:


> Go-- towards-- the-- light-- Smitty.


Them Colman duel fuel lights will blind you!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ST...you say I never come to your house!!!
> Was there and you weren't home.
> Took a pic of your house so you wouldn't think I was lying:
> View attachment 327883


Excuse me, which way to the LAZY wing?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Holy tamely!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Got her with the settlement money


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> IWAS HOME. SAW YOU DRIVE BY...


Yea...you were prolly watchin all them security monitors you have to watch that hot chick sun bathin naked next door and saw me.
You had the automatic drive through gates closed to the back of the house so I figured you weren't home. Either that or figured you were out back in the barns playin with the horses.
Did they deliver the fish feeders for the lake?


----------



## scioto_alex

Booze and decaf, what could go wrong


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning everyone !!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin


----------



## scioto_alex

It's a better morning here than in California. I hear various news reports about 600,000 - 1,000,000 customers without power. That's a lot of freezers thawing and businesses closed. This with winds gusting to 90 mph, that's blowing harder than a blacksmith's bellows.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> It's a better morning here than in California. I hear various news reports about 600,000 - 1,000,000 customers without power. That's a lot of freezers thawing and businesses closed. This with winds gusting to 90 mph, that's blowing harder than a blacksmith's bellows.


I blame the wind on politicians talking. Global Blowing...


----------



## scioto_alex

I've heard that the Native Americans who lived there first learned to use fire in controlled amounts, to reduce the amount of fuel for wild fires.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin...


----------



## Lazy 8

GOOD MORNING ALL YOU DERANGED DERAILERS. (You know who you are)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yea...you were prolly watchin all them security monitors you have to watch that hot chick sun bathin naked next door and saw me.
> You had the automatic drive through gates closed to the back of the house so I figured you weren't home. Either that or figured you were out back in the barns playin with the horses.
> Did they deliver the fish feeders for the lake?


The fish feeders are here,, and the coldwater lake had its second stocking of browns and rainbows..Breeders up to 13 lbs!!!


----------



## fastwater

The 13lb'ers are surely a direct result of keeping the lake cold in the summer using that elaborate GEO thermal loop system. 
Bet you are glad you had that geothermal engineer flown in from New Zealand to help design the system.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> The 13lb'ers are surely a direct result of keeping the lake cold in the summer using that elaborate GEO thermal loop system.
> Bet you are glad you had that geothermal engineer flown in from New Zealand to help design the system.


huh New Zealand is where the special strain trout came from too.


----------



## sherman51

a very late good morning guys. I had a 9:00 dental appointment in marion indiana this morning. so I didnt read this thread before leaving home.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Awful quiet on his thread.....Everyone must be working on their Halloween costumes....Most of you guys are scary enough without a mask.....Trick or Treat!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here's something for you guys for Halloween.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Costume from last year.


----------



## ress

Nice new pic Sherm


----------



## scioto_alex

We're all hiding under the covers because it's Really Scary out there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's me and my son last year at Sherms place.

https://m.imgur.com/i6M108Y


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's me and my son last year at Sherms place.
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/i6M108Y


Can I put yu down for the meet n greet


----------



## Lazy 8

Yup


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup


FWIW...
Per the Fire Marshal...sheep are allowed but must be kept on a leash out on the patio.
Per the chef...his specialty is lamb chops.


----------



## All Eyes

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup


Your avatar is Earnest T, so why am I picturing Goober at the meet? Judie Judie Judie.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Awful quiet on his thread.....Everyone must be working on their Halloween costumes....Most of you guys are scary enough without a mask.....Trick or Treat!


we don't make up to be scary. we make up so were not so scary, LOL. just hope we succeed or there's going to be a lot of people go to the hospital for fright attacks.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82

mornin


----------



## Snakecharmer

Smitty82 said:


> mornin


Good Mornin Smitty.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning. Alex, is this you as a young FOSR?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all you sheep loving guys


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## fastwater

Mornin...


----------



## scioto_alex

Just as a joke, I've been posting early-morning videos somehow related to coffee. I hadn't thought of using damn as a search term.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all you sheep loving guys


now who doesn't like a little wool when its cold outside.

just had my first root canal. the pain killer is wearing off.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

The big raindrops are just now getting here. I'm done with my running around. Time to warm up the kitchen.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> now who doesn't like a little wool when its cold outside.
> 
> just had my first root canal. the pain killer is wearing off.
> sherman


Sounds like ewe does ewe ol dog ewe.


----------



## fastwater

He was surely upset when he found out the song:
" You and me against the world"
was not
" Ewe and me against the world"


----------



## scioto_alex

Somewhere in Ohio, someone has a campsite set up in this rain, and I don't envy them.


----------



## ress

About 50 more and it'll be 13000! Get the key board warmed up Sherm!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Somewhere in Ohio, someone has a campsite set up in this rain, and I don't envy them.


FOSR - are you building an ark?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> FOSR - are you building an ark?


Naw... He's working on his rain barrels.


----------



## Lazy 8

Those puppies oughta be full.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thos ought give us something to chat about. I wouldn't trade my childhood for all the carp in FL.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Really liked that lazy.
Brought back a lot of memories.
Wasn't always easy but like you...wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

wo is comme se?


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Lazy 8

But we ain't there yet...


----------



## scioto_alex

Seriously, in some places in the world music and singing are banned.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Seriously, in some places in the world music and singing are banned.


Alex, I think you need to see my wife she is a doctor she may be able to help you get your medication right


----------



## scioto_alex

1basshunter said:


> Alex, I think you need to see my wife she is a doctor she may be able to help you get your medication right


Hm. Well, I do have some occasional swelling she could take a look at.


----------



## sherman51

good luck to you all.

I took 10 days of antibiotics for my rocky mountain spotted fever but I still feel like crap. has any of you ever had it??
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Uncle Sherm...have never had it but am currently watching a spot on the back side of my leg in which I had a very small tick embedded. Believe it was a deer tick.
What did the bite area look like and what were/are your symptoms?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...have never had it but am currently watching a spot on the back side of my leg in which I had a very small tick embedded. Believe it was a deer tick.
> What did the bite area look like and what were/are your symptoms?


careful of lyme ol pal


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> good luck to you all.
> 
> I took 10 days of antibiotics for my rocky mountain spotted fever but I still feel like crap. has any of you ever had it??
> sherman


Somebody has occasional swelling maybe he got bit by a tick


----------



## scioto_alex

1basshunter said:


> Somebody has occasional swelling maybe he got bit by a tick


Yes I've been bit there before, but never by a tick.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> careful of lyme ol pal


Yep...sure don't need any of that!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Yes I've been bit there before, but never by a tick.


That’s because It had a hard time finding it


----------



## ress

Sure hope this 50 mph wind blows all my leaves over in my neighbors yard! :+)


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Sure hope this 50 mph wind blows all my leaves over in my neighbors yard! :+)


Yea you don't want your wife to get too tired raking.


----------



## ress

Ha, you took the bait! :}


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...have never had it but am currently watching a spot on the back side of my leg in which I had a very small tick embedded. Believe it was a deer tick.
> What did the bite area look like and what were/are your symptoms?


I didnt really notice anything about the bite areas. and i'm not just sure what symptoms was from it. but i've been feeling so fatigued all the time I had to just make myself do anything. was sleeping a lot during the day. been disoriented, trouble thinking what I needed to do next, couldn't think of names of things and people I knew well, night sweats, to name a few of my worst ones. I asked to be checked for lyme and spotted fever. but I don't know if they checked for lyme.

if my bil hadn't had it with symptoms that I had I wouldnt have got checked. I wont wish anything bad on anybody but I'm happy they found his.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Couple of summers ago I came in from doing a bunch of yardening... Ress, ask yer wifey what I'm talking about, I took a shower and I was standing in front of the mirror when my wifey came in, said hold still and picked a blood sucking tick off the center of my back.


----------



## Smitty82

Here in Dayton the temp dropped pretty fast and the wind picked up, had flurries for trick or treating. Not many other kids out but my girl got a full bucket!


----------



## fastwater

Temp dropped a lot here as well. Power has been flashing for a solid 2hrs. 
Most likely will be on the generator before the nights out.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I think I got some of Ress's leaves in my yard....Please come and get them...


----------



## Smitty82

This cold snap should help get the deer moving pretty good


----------



## Snakecharmer

20 foot waves on Lake Erie....Yikes. Hope the Fall Brawl Anglers are using their heads.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Uncle Sherm...I think that 16' tri hull you got for sale should handle it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Woke up to 1st snow of the season, almost an inch on the ground. Brrrr. Life in the snowbelt.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Buenas Dias Amigos.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yep not many kids out last night, 

Looks like I'm done wearing shorts. I'll wear a winter coat when I go downtown for the job interview this morning.


----------



## ress

No snow here in Northern Hancock Co. Most of my leaves are gone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty82

Snakecharmer said:


> 20 foot waves on Lake Erie....Yikes. Hope the Fall Brawl Anglers are using their heads.


20' good grief! I don't make it up to lake Erie all that often but two years ago i went out eye fishing with a buddy at the end of march in a 19' alumacraft in 4' chop and that was enough for me.


----------



## ress

Prolly not 20 but I bet they were 12's out there on the West end.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Woke up to 1st snow of the season, almost an inch on the ground. Brrrr. Life in the snowbelt.


good morning guys. 

snake we had about 1/2" of snow here in muncie Indiana. now i'm ready for summer. the wind was really blowing like crazy here made it very cold.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m in Arizona right now he high temperature is going to be 79° so good morning to all of you


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry about the same pictures over and over again


----------



## 1basshunter

Tomorrow We are going to the OK corral


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater did I send you the pictures from lake Tahoe?


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater did I send you the pictures from lake Tahoe?


Yes you did...and they are way !
You ought to share them here for all that are stuck here freezing.


----------



## ress

I did dog duty pick up in the yard about an hour ago. The =hit was froze!


----------



## ress

Should I?


----------



## ress

ress said:


> Should I?


Go for it?


----------



## ress

ress said:


> Go for it?


Why not!


----------



## MagicMarker

Finish run today then off two weeks


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Why not!


if you hadn't I would have. so congrats buddy. 13000 is a long way from the big 20000.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Great job ress way to go you don’t let old Sherman have it


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> No snow here in Northern Hancock Co. Most of my leaves are gone!!!!!!!!!!!


Please come and get you leaves!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I’m in Arizona right now he high temperature is going to be 79° so good morning to all of you


where are you at out there. I was stationed at Yuma from may until aug in 74. was the best place I was stationed while I was in the corps. a friend had a friend out there with a 250 cc dirt bike, man did we have a ball.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Please come and get you leaves!


You'll have to be a bit patient Snakecharmer. 
He'll have to check Mrs Ressy's schedule to see when she is free and he can work it into 'her things to do' list.


----------



## ress

They just brought this unit in. They said, let the misses run it not you.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> where are you at out there. I was stationed at Yuma from may until aug in 74. was the best place I was stationed while I was in the corps. a friend had a friend out there with a 250 cc dirt bike, man did we have a ball.
> sherman


You ought to see the fish he caught uncle Sherm.
They are the prettiest carp you ever seen. If'n you ever seen them...you would book a trip to Lake Tahoe to get some. Bet you would even have some mounted. They have this beautiful pinkish stripe down their side. Never seen carp that looked like that.
Must be some kind of exotic breed...


----------



## ress

Bowed basement wall getting replaced.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> They just brought this unit in. They said, let the misses run it not you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Have a similar digging project goin on. A 90' trench to be exact. 
Thankfully only have to dig bout 20' by hand. But 10' of that 20' is up under the front deck. The other 10' under concrete slab the outdoor boiler is setting on. 
Will post some pics as project progresses.


----------



## ress

How deep?


----------



## Smitty82

Thats what she said...


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> where are you at out there. I was stationed at Yuma from may until aug in 74. was the best place I was stationed while I was in the corps. a friend had a friend out there with a 250 cc dirt bike, man did we have a ball.
> sherman


 We are in Phoenix my wife has continuing education seminars this week I get to drop her off and go explore. But we are going to the OK corral tomorrow and then heading home. PS Sherman the carp here look a lot different


----------



## scioto_alex

They repaired bowing by a different method at my place. They ran vertical steel beams and braced them against the joists. You can tell it was done more than once.


----------



## Lazy 8

My sisters house in WV had the front wall buckling in. Crews started with jackhammering and extracting the front concrete slab. When the dug it up they found a settled one underneath it. When they jackhammered and dug out Slab #2 they found Slab #3 underneath #2. 
No wonder the basement wall was buckling.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> How deep?


32"-36"s.
Just got ditch dug under the deck and existing lines pulled from basement wall. Getting a quick bite to eat and will bore the 5" hole through basement block here shortly.
Have to work from 6am-7pm tomorrow so will resume project early Sun. morning.


----------



## ress

My house is only 30 yrs old. In those days they put 3 ft of stone and the rest back filled with the dirt they dug up. around here that is heavy gray clay. Over time it settles to the point that it is nearly impossible to get a shovel into it. Then a wet spell will make it swell, pushing the top of the wall in. Then with a long dry spell it shrinks away from the wall. Then when rain returns the gap between the clay and the wall holds water, leaking through the block were from pushing made cracks in the mortar. We never had a flood so to speak but had the carpet be wet enough that it had to be pulled up and bleach the concrete. This has been an issue for about 8 yrs. The first 22 yrs no problem at all. Now they put 8 ft of stone with 1 ft of top soil to plant flowers.


----------



## ress

What ya doing Fastwa?


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> What ya doing Fastwa?


He is resting now after Watching your wife dig that ditch for himThat was incredibly nice of you to send her out to do the job for him


----------



## ress

Lordy, Mm,Mm,Mm


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm thinking he's either running a new line from his outside boiler to the house or going...THERMONUCLEAR.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm thinking he's either running a new line from his outside boiler to the house or going...THERMONUCLEAR.


I’m thinking that it’s going to be a still


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all old Sherman must be sleeping in today old age must be kicking his butt today or he is still Dreaming about Florida carp


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You ought to see the fish he caught uncle Sherm.
> They are the prettiest carp you ever seen. If'n you ever seen them...you would book a trip to Lake Tahoe to get some. Bet you would even have some mounted. They have this beautiful pinkish stripe down their side. Never seen carp that looked like that.
> Must be some kind of exotic breed...


they look like steelhead trout in there spawning colors. or just big rainbows which are the same as steelhead but don't go out to the big lake is my understanding.



1basshunter said:


> We are in Phoenix my wife has continuing education seminars this week I get to drop her off and go explore. But we are going to the OK corral tomorrow and then heading home. PS Sherman the carp here look a lot different


I picked my mh uo there then drove north then east. it was beautiful.

you need to get up to the tributaries of erie for the fall steelhead in spawning color. you have beautiful carp right in your back yard.
sherman


----------



## ress

Remember to turn your clocks back tonight. Going to be getting dark by 6 pm now.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Sorry about the same pictures over and over again


What's the difference between Arizona and New Mexico cuisine?


----------



## scioto_alex

Singing cannibals


----------



## Lazy 8

Alex, you're a Hambone.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Alex, you're a Hambone.


You should stop picking Alex he Will startMaking derogatory marks about your wife


----------



## scioto_alex

My father used to love getting a whole cured bone-in ham - the big salty hard ones. He would carve little bits off and snack while watching TV.

THOSE bones made great soup.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> You should stop picking Alex he Will startMaking derogatory marks about your wife


Yep.....saw that..not funny


----------



## scioto_alex

What?


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yep.....saw that..not funny


I saw that also and you’re right about Being uncool and uncouth


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> What's the difference between Arizona and New Mexico cuisine?


State lines that’s all I can tell you


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yep.....saw that..not funny


I can take just about anything said about me in fun. but its best to save the remarks about my wife even in fun. just sayin.
sherman


----------



## ress

I missed something. Tomorrow the wall comes down.










Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I can take just about anything said about me in fun. but its best to save the remarks about my wife even in fun. just sayin.
> sherman


I plan on (TAKING TO HIM AT THE GET TOGETHER ABOUT THAT) just sayin


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

great pictures of great memories. thank you for sharing with us.
sherman


----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> I plan on (TAKING TO HIM AT THE GET TOGETHER ABOUT THAT) just sayin


Wow I must be slipping . Hope all is ok.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Wow I must be slipping . Hope all is ok.


Me too. I missed something. 
Oh well, good morning everybody. I'm getting ready to set my clocks back.


----------



## fiveeyes

I hear ya' Lazy8...damn time change needs to go away....permanently!!!


----------



## fastwater

fiveeyes said:


> I hear ya' Lazy8...damn time change needs to go away....permanently!!!


^^^100% AGREE!!!

Mornin all...


----------



## ress

Lordy it's a beautiful morning! Our neighbor hood has a lot of Maple trees and their almost glowing in the sun light!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning you are all a bunch of sunshine


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> ^^^100% AGREE!!!
> 
> Mornin all...


I agree, and it should be fast time the year round....


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^100% AGREE!!!
> 
> Mornin all...


another one who agrees. Indiana didnt change for many yrs. but gave in finally and ruined my whole day. and i've hated going back every yr. sure hope trump does away with settin our clocks back.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I saw that also and you’re right about Being uncool and uncouth


I don't think he even realized what he was doing. but I would send him a friendly pm and ask him to not make derogatory remarks about any of our family members. to keep them about the guys thats on this thread.

if anybody has a right to be mad about remarks made about us it would be fw as he's always getting dumped on. just the fact he took lazy's sheep then kept some in his shed for personal use should tell everybody what type guy he really is. oops I wasnt supposed to tell.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

One things for sure, that extra hour of sleep sure feels great.
It should be getting dark about 1850ish this evening. I don't get as much done in the evenings when it gets dark earlier. In my mind I prolly think the day's over


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I don't think he even realized what he was doing. but I would send him a friendly pm and ask him to not make derogatory remarks about any of our family members. to keep them about the guys thats on this thread.
> 
> if anybody has a right to be mad about remarks made about us it would be fw as he's always getting dumped on. just the fact he took lazy's sheep then kept some in his shed for personal use should tell everybody what type guy he really is. oops I wasnt supposed to tell.
> sherman


no he knew exactly what he said.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> no he knew exactly what he said.


Exactly


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I don't think he even realized what he was doing. but I would send him a friendly pm and ask him to not make derogatory remarks about any of our family members. to keep them about the guys thats on this thread.
> 
> if anybody has a right to be mad about remarks made about us it would be fw as he's always getting dumped on. just the fact he took lazy's sheep then kept some in his shed for personal use should tell everybody what type guy he really is. oops I wasnt supposed to tell.
> sherman


Yea, wives should be off limits, except for Mrs. Ressy. That woman's a Saint. I have her up on a pedestal.
Ressy, when you practice yoga, is your mantra...I'm not worthy. 
(just kiddin brotha!!!)


----------



## ress

I don't do no stinking yoga...my momma said it suggest dirty ideas. Course that was back in the 70's when Jane Fonda was putting out those videos.


----------



## 1basshunter

Well today Carmen and I are coming home then we will be going to Florida to do some fishing  ps Sherman we will not be carp fishing you’re fish are safe


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I don't do no stinking yoga...my momma said it suggest dirty ideas. Course that was back in the 70's when Jane Fonda was putting out those videos.


My physical therapist recommended yoga and Tai Chi to me for my back. A few years ago I actually did yoga ever Friday morning at work after my workout. It was instructor led. Course, I had to do a modified version since my body's out of whack. (Kinda like our brains here on the Derailer thread)


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Alex, I think you need to see my wife she is a doctor she may be able to help you get your medication right


this


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Hm. Well, I do have some occasional swelling she could take a look at.


this alex please refrain.....


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

Getting serious now. No turning back!
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Getting serious now. No turning back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Time for a walkout basement.....


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> this alex please refrain.....


POINT MADE!
sherman


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 328913


I know the answer to that they are getting ready for winter time grilling


----------



## ress

I bet that's the boys room. After they smoke Lazy's mail order seeds all they gota do is open the window and throw on a couple hot dogs when the munchies kick in.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I bet that's the boys room. After they smoke Lazy's mail order seeds all they gota do is open the window and throw on a couple hot dogs when the munchies kick in.


Good morning y'all. Ressy, how would you know about them munchies? Huh?


----------



## ress

Awe the 70's...........


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

goodin


----------



## CoonDawg92

Saugeye Tom said:


> this alex please refrain.....


I had to go back through the thread to figure out what this was about also.

Most of us have thrown a borderline comment out about a meme at times, but nothing to hat gets personal with someone’s wife.

Alex - an apology might be a good start.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yes, I apologize to all. I thought it would be taken as a joke and not an insult.


----------



## ress

Starting to go back together today.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 328941


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Starting to go back together today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I'll bet they could use some help toting those concrete blocks.


Is Mrs. Ressy busy?


----------



## ress

I knew it!!


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Yes, I apologize to all. I thought it would be taken as a joke and not an insult.


It’s all good now Alex


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Look who i spotted! I think it's miss puddin head?









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Daveo76

One of my favorite shows growing up!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

What happened with unca Sherms carp fishing show???


----------



## ress

SON !!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> It’s all good now Alex


something about to error is something but to forgive is divine. you are a great guy.



Burkcarp1 said:


> What happened with unca Sherms carp fishing show???


it got canceled this season. cant do carp without going to fl. my sister and bil moved to tn and I don't have a place to stay in fl now.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

You gotta love ol Buford. That some beech (nut)


----------



## 0utwest

Uncle Sherm You Ole Polecat That New RV Is Your Place To Stay ! Traveling And Fishing The Country On Wheels !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> Yes, I apologize to all. I thought it would be taken as a joke and not an insult.


Good man....


----------



## ress

X2


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Uncle Sherm You Ole Polecat That New RV Is Your Place To Stay ! Traveling And Fishing The Country On Wheels !


have you ever bought gas for one of those beasts not to mention the cost of camping in fl. its cheaper to rent a trailer in a rental area.
sherman


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> have you ever bought gas for one of those beasts not to mention the cost of camping in fl. its cheaper to rent a trailer in a rental area.
> sherman


Do a little Pan Handling and Stay at the Walmart Parking Lot !


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> have you ever bought gas for one of those beasts not to mention the cost of camping in fl. its cheaper to rent a trailer in a rental area.
> sherman


Here we go again...
Has made 10 trips in the last month.
Spend all them thousands uncle Sherm..you can't take it with ya.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yup, when was the last time you saw a UHaul hooked up to a hearst? 
Good wet morning everybody!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Here we go again...
> Has made 10 trips in the last month.
> Spend all them thousands uncle Sherm..you can't take it with ya.


yep I guess it does sound like I have a lot of money. but the insurance co paid for my rv and most of going to get her. the trip to my nieces didnt cost that much and they took care of us while we were there. and the car we bought was with money I borrowed. the salmon trip was split 3 ways but still hurt a bit.

like I said if I just had what you pay in taxes I wouldnt need to buy all this used stuff. your a good one to call the kettle black.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Daveo76

I want this all in one vehicle!!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yep I guess it does sound like I have a lot of money. *but the insurance co paid for my rv and most of going to get her. *the trip to my nieces didnt cost that much and they took care of us while we were there. and the car we bought was with money I borrowed. the salmon trip was split 3 ways but still hurt a bit.
> 
> like I said if I just had what you pay in taxes I wouldnt need to buy all this used stuff. your a good one to call the kettle black.
> sherman


I guess with both owe that nice lady at your insurance company a big hug and some flowers.


----------



## Hatchetman

Hey....Did I get it??


----------



## Hatchetman

Maybe this time ....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hatchetman said:


> Maybe this time ....


Yep you got it.


----------



## Hatchetman

WOW....Finally made the big time. Like to thank my family for standing by all these years but it was all worth it....


----------



## ress

Alex you been silent. All's good man!


----------



## fastwater

Congratulations Hatchetman!
Am very happy for you.
You sir, now share the honors with the most elite here on OGF.
I hope to join you and the rest of the most honored one day.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Congratulations Hatchetman!
> Am very happy for you.
> You sir, now share the honors with the most elite here on OGF.
> I hope to join you and the rest of the most honored one day.


Whad he git? Can eye git sum?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Whad he git? Can eye git sum?


Well...for one, he gets to learn that special, top secret hand shake that only those in that group share. 
You and I will have to just hope that one day we will be fortunate enough to join them. 
Actually, since you are the author of this history makin monumental thread (and the owner of the company that has made me more $ than I ever knew existed) I feel they should make you(my boss)an honorary member of their elite club.


----------



## 1basshunter

How many of you watch the show oak island


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Alex you been silent. All's good man!


Maybe he got the job he had an interview.


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Maybe this time ....


welcome to the club! just one more starter.
sherman


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> How many of you watch the show oak island


I tape and watch it, very interesting show


----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> How many of you watch the show oak island


 Seems like I watch it for a few shows in a row then miss a few.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Seems like I watch it for a few shows in a row then miss a few.


Good morning Ress....Just took out the garbage cans. Going back for 40 winks...


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Good morning Ress....Just took out the garbage cans. Going back for 40 winks...


yep I was up a few times last night. then at 5:30 the wife says she needs something. she waits about a minute and says coffee. I say i'm going to the bathroom( I usually make our coffee) and she said she was making coffee. so I started this beautiful day out 1 step ahead of the crowd.
sherman

oh yeah good mornin guys.


----------



## sherman51

man those even 100's is coming up a little to often for me to keep up with then since all the new blood started posting. don't forget new blood the derailer get together thread I started. come and meat the crazies on this thread.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Morning, all.

In the news, the Iranians are putting uranium gas into centrifuges. How do you spin gas?

Iranian uranium
there just ain't no explaining 'em.
the world keeps trying restraining them
they're gonna toast your cranium.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Morning, all.
> 
> In the news, the Iranians are putting uranium gas into centrifuges. How do you spin gas?
> 
> Iranian uranium
> there just ain't no explaining 'em.
> the world keeps trying restraining them
> they're gonna toast your cranium.


after trump backed out of the deal we had they can do as they please. but before they become a viable threat there program could go BOOM. enough said.


----------



## ress

Took another day off cause the wall workers are near the top and can't climb out. They use the basement steps now. They laid plastic that slightly sticks down to walk on.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

They do worry me as a loose cannon. Other countries have nukes and they have shown restraint, but I don't know about these guys.


----------



## ress

Then at the top where they turn heavy paper to the garage door.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Took another day off cause the wall workers are near the top and can't climb out. They use the basement steps now. They laid plastic that slightly sticks down to walk on.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


You remind me of the GREAT worker who would dig the hole the Boss asked him to dig but forget to place a ladder in there with him.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe he got the job he had an interview.


I watched it for a little while but I think it's more about the hunt than anything else. I mean, what will the show be about after they find the, "treasure chest?"
Kinda like Gilligans Island, once they were finally rescued? ( and that makes me think, is ST like the Captain?) 
Alex is prolly the Professor. 
Uncle Shermie is like Thurston. (money bags)


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well...for one, he gets to learn that special, top secret hand shake that only those in that group share.
> You and I will have to just hope that one day we will be fortunate enough to join them.
> Actually, since you are the author of this history makin monumental thread (and the owner of the company that has made me more $ than I ever knew existed) I feel they should make you(my boss)an honorary member of their elite club.


God Bless you Quickiewawa. I don't need to get those monikers. 
Just the friendship here is all I need.


----------



## Lazy 8

Double tap on the phone. Does anybody have twitching like I do? Sometimes my finger will involunteerily tap the screen and I'll go somewhere I don't want to be?


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 329325


THAT...would be a fun job.


----------



## Lazy 8

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 329323


We drove from central OH yesterday via US 33 and US 50 to WV. I saw 5 dead deer on the sides of the road dead and one 6 pt buck that almost came out in front of us. I watched in the rear view mirror as he dodged cars and made it safely across the road.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I watched it for a little while but I think it's more about the hunt than anything else. I mean, what will the show be about after they find the, "treasure chest?"
> Kinda like Gilligans Island, once they were finally rescued? ( and that makes me think, is ST like the Captain?)
> Alex is prolly the Professor.
> Uncle Shermie is like Thurston. (money bags)


I guess that's leaves you to be Gilligan.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I guess that's leaves you to be Gilligan.


Who would be Ginger? I have someone in mind...


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Double tap on the phone. Does anybody have twitching like I do? Sometimes my finger will involunteerily tap the screen and I'll go somewhere I don't want to be?


I usually keep my finger exactly where I want it


----------



## Lazy 8

Hint -- they are not a regular here.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> I usually keep my finger exactly where I want it


Wellllllllllll Whooly Bully.  How old are you?


----------



## ress

Not a regular here....hmmm?


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Not a regular here....hmmm?


It must be lazy


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Double tap on the phone. Does anybody have twitching like I do? Sometimes my finger will involunteerily tap the screen and I'll go somewhere I don't want to be?


I don't have a smart phone yet. but I have trouble hitting the wrong letters or tapping a extra letter on my computer. so I have to proof read or just look for red under my words on here or you guys couldn't read my posts. I even mess up when playing bathroom Yahtzee.
sherman


----------



## ress

TMI

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I don't have a smart phone yet. but I have trouble hitting the wrong letters or tapping a extra letter on my computer. so I have to proof read or just look for red under my words on here or you guys couldn't read my posts. I even mess up when playing bathroom Yahtzee.
> sherman


We all can tell that you don’t have a smart phone


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Wellllllllllll Whooly Bully.  How old are you?


Older than you Lazy. I just treat my body like a temple, and I don't mean Shirley ....76


----------



## Hatchetman

ress said:


> Not a regular here....hmmm?


Been here for a long, long time....Check with Fastwawa....


----------



## Hatchetman

Haven't posted here much but have read every post that's been put up here. Just have a good time reading you guys posts and getting a lot of laughs and some times a headache  Feel like I know most of you and hope to actually meet some of you come January


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Haven't posted here much but have read every post that's been put up here. Just have a good time reading you guys posts and getting a lot of laughs and some times a headache  Feel like I know most of you and hope to actually meet some of you come January


You should be Careful what you wish for


----------



## icebucketjohn

The more, The merrier.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey y'all do we know if Alex got the job or not?


----------



## Daveo76

In front of the house today. No serious injuries but we took turns holding the pressure on the cut on his arm.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> Older than you Lazy. I just treat my body like a temple, and I don't mean Shirley ....76


I blew mine out physically as a carpenter. I've got 2 knees completely replaced, a 100% tear in my left rotator cuff repaired and a 100% tear in my right one in the scope. All this is not to mention my spine listing to the left by 40 degrees. (Scoliosis) Sometimes I don't even wanna get dressed. 
So my body is NOT a temple. When I walk into my Ortho doctors office or the physical therapy place, I feel like Norm walking into Cheers. Everybody knows me.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> In front of the house today. No serious injuries but we took turns holding the pressure on the cut on his arm.


Wow, hey, is that a Springer sticking out there on a Chopper?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well I may need to up the meeting room to 35....you going lazy?


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Been here for a long, long time....Check with Fastwawa....


Yup...most likely been here longer than any of us'ns.
And fwiw, if'n you'ns wants me'ns to be Ginger strart save'n your 
simoleons. 
It's gonna cost ya big time.


----------



## sherman51

Daveo76 said:


> In front of the house today. No serious injuries but we took turns holding the pressure on the cut on his arm.


somebody can thank god. he was watching over him or he would be dead.



1basshunter said:


> View attachment 329413


thats the only way you could ever get game, he he he.



Lazy 8 said:


> I blew mine out physically as a carpenter. I've got 2 knees completely replaced, a 100% tear in my left rotator cuff repaired and a 100% tear in my right one in the scope. All this is not to mention my spine listing to the left by 40 degrees. (Scoliosis) Sometimes I don't even wanna get dressed.
> So my body is NOT a temple. When I walk into my Ortho doctors office or the physical therapy place, I feel like Norm walking into Cheers. Everybody knows me.


if you roofed many yrs you don't need scoliosis to make your back crooked. setting at a angle most of your life has its draw backs. I roofed for 1 yr and look what it did to me.
sherman


----------



## Daveo76

I helped roof a house after I graduated (76) and never did it again. So hats off and bravo for what the roofers do!!


----------



## Daveo76

3:30 and I'm still up. So good morning! I just thought the clouds would let me see my seven sisters in Taurus the bull


----------



## ress

Those pics of the wreak were confusing to me. People in shorts and a motorcycle? Around here yesterday we were wearing winter coats as the temp was 39 and a stiff wind.


----------



## sherman51

Daveo76 said:


> I helped roof a house after I graduated (76) and never did it again. So hats off and bravo for what the roofers do!!


one thing about roofing, you knew you had did a days work. hump shingles up to get started then nail like crazy so you could hump some more, LOL. we used a hammer and nails back then. no staples or nail guns.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm a horse. I stay on the ground.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I'm a horse. I stay on the ground.


how did your job interview go. did you get the job?
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

The job - they told me the decision would be tomorrow.

Dang what a dark and gloomy day. Yesterday while it was dry and sunny I cut the front yard, mainly to suck up the leaves. Now it's supposed to be windy and rainy and colder all day. Got beans in the crock pot.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well I may need to up the meeting room to 35....you going lazy?


Gonna try


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> somebody can thank god. he was watching over him or he would be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> You name it, and I've done it. When I did pole barns we usually put up standing seam metal roofs but occasionally, a person would want shingles. I remember building huge church putts pole barn materials. 12x12 pitch on the roof and they wanted Polar White shingles. When it was time to start singling it was July/August. We were messing up the shingles so bad, we had to start @6 am and get off the roof by noon. Seems like it took the rest of the summer to finish the roof.
> I really think those pole barns were what racked my joints. Now I'm paying for it. I'll prolly be on a cane in a few years followed by a walker. In my 70's (if I make it) I'll prolly be in a wheelchair. Nobody has any idea what its like.


----------



## Lazy 8

Don't ask how I jacked the above up ^^^


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey boys, it’s been awhile since we heard about miz Puddin is she still with Sherm? Or Ress? Should look at there accounts to see which one is buying acres of material for dresses then we would know cause they probably would deny it. I think it’s sherm cause he’s always traveling across the country spending all that moldy money


----------



## ress

Ressy no want no puddin


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 329433
> View attachment 329435
> 3:30 and I'm still up. So good morning! I just thought the clouds would let me see my seven sisters in Taurus the bull


Good on you Dave. We had clouds/rain in WV last night.


----------



## scioto_alex

Well they say the proof of the pudding is in the eating, but I think I'll just concentrate on the pizza that's in the oven. I did dose it up with onion salt, garlic powder and oregano.

Edited to add, what to wash that down with?


----------



## Lazy 8

Geez Louise, 22 degrees tonight and the weather dude says it'll feel like 17 when you head out in the morning. Maybe I won't head out in the morning. 
Fastwawa, did you get all your wood put up?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Well they say the proof of the pudding is in the eating, but I think I'll just concentrate on the pizza that's in the oven. I did dose it up with onion salt, garlic powder and oregano.


Hold the fort, you have pizza to go with that pot of beans?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Geez Louise, 22 degrees tonight and the weather dude says it'll feel like 17 when you head out in the morning. Maybe I won't head out in the morning.
> Fastwawa, did you get all your wood put up?


I did!!! About three years worth.
Ended up taking down 67 trees from neighbor's property where they are building a house.
But had to put in new lines from boiler to house last weekend.
Still gotta do a few things before firing her up. Hoping to get things finalized tomorrow for the test run.
Here's a winters worth of tops out of the trees along with pics of replacing the lines:
































If'n I had uncle Sherms and Ressy's $ I could be down where it's warm fishin Okeechobee and do like Ressy does and pay someone to do all the ditch diggin jobs.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey boys, it’s been awhile since we heard about miz Puddin is she still with Sherm? Or Ress? Should look at there accounts to see which one is buying acres of material for dresses then we would know cause they probably would deny it. I think it’s sherm cause he’s always traveling across the country spending all that moldy money


I'm thinkin uncle Sherm havin miss puddin is the reason he had to travel across 10 states to get that new gigantic land yacht he got. Had to have somethin big enough to haul all that around. Surely hope DOT never passes a law that those big land yachts have to go through truck scales. He's gonna be well overweight for sure.


----------



## Lazy 8

Very nice! How far is your boiler from the house?


----------



## fastwater

^^^90'.
Put the boiler in back in 2003.
Used the lines,insulation,wrap they sold back then when I first installed it. The pic. by the deck shows the old lines,insulation and wrap coming out.
The wrap deteriorated allowing ground water to get in around the insulation/lines causing a lot of heat loss from boiler to house.
Installed thermopex lines back in.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I did!!! About three years worth.
> Ended up taking down 67 trees from neighbor's property where they are building a house.
> But had to put in new lines from boiler to house last weekend.
> Still gotta do a few things before firing her up. Hoping to get things finalized tomorrow for the test run.
> Here's a winters worth of tops out of the trees along with pics of replacing the lines:
> 
> View attachment 329479
> View attachment 329481
> View attachment 329483
> 
> View attachment 329487
> 
> 
> If'n I had uncle Sherms and Ressy's $ I could be down where it's warm fishin Okeechobee and do like Ressy does and pay someone to do all the ditch diggin jobs.


Did ya tell sherm thanks for the tractor. 

Sent ya a e mail


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^90'.
> Put the boiler in back in 2003.
> Used the lines,insulation,wrap they sold back then when I first installed it. The pic. by the deck shows the old lines,insulation and wrap coming out.
> The wrap deteriorated allowing ground water to get in around the insulation/lines causing a lot of heat loss from boiler to house.
> Installed thermopex lines back in.


Wow, is 90 ft a pretty fer piece out to stoke the boiler when it's 5 degrees out with a stiff 20 mph breeze?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwa, I haven’t been hearing about you deer hunting,are you waiting for muzzleloader season?


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwa, I haven’t been hearing about you deer hunting,are you waiting for muzzleloader season?


He still trying to find pictures of what a deer is


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did ya tell sherm thanks for the tractor.
> 
> Sent ya a e mail


I feel so ashamed ST.
I did not thank uncle Sherm for the new tractor.
Uncle Sherm...let me take this opportunity to THANK YOU(and your nice insurance lady)for the new tractor you see posted in the pic. As I was digging the 90' trench with the backhoe attachment, I was reminiscing about how much easier it was than the first time I dug it by hand back in 2003. Just to let you know how your $ was spent...bought the tractor, front loader, back hoe, bush hog, box blade, rake, pto driven 5' roto tiller and post hole digger.
FWIW...I'm headed back up to Manistee Bay again and will be pulling the older boat(don't want the new one run over). Please come up and run over my rig again...need some more toys!!!



Lazy 8 said:


> Wow, is 90 ft a pretty fer piece out to stoke the boiler when it's 5 degrees out with a stiff 20 mph breeze?


It is...but it doesn't hurt bout every other day to get outside and get the stink blowed off. 
The rest of the time, I just look at the monitor on the wall to see the boilers stats.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwa, I haven’t been hearing about you deer hunting,are you waiting for muzzleloader season?


Have not had time to hunt BK. Went out and checked the stands out a month or so ago and was out checking scrapes/rubs last week. But that's as far as I've made it. 
Would like to get out this coming week.



1basshunter said:


> He still trying to find pictures of what a deer is


Albert will be fattened up enough this year to cut the back straps and tenderloins out of and grind into burger:


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I did!!! About three years worth.
> Ended up taking down 67 trees from neighbor's property where they are building a house.
> But had to put in new lines from boiler to house last weekend.
> Still gotta do a few things before firing her up. Hoping to get things finalized tomorrow for the test run.
> Here's a winters worth of tops out of the trees along with pics of replacing the lines:
> 
> View attachment 329479
> View attachment 329481
> View attachment 329483
> 
> View attachment 329487
> 
> 
> If'n I had uncle Sherms and Ressy's $ I could be down where it's warm fishin Okeechobee and do like Ressy does and pay someone to do all the ditch diggin jobs.[/QUOTE
> 
> 1st just let me say mornin guys.
> 
> that ain't no boiler line. its a secret supply money line. fw has so much money in the bank he's started hoarding some his self. if he had my money he would make his holes with a hoe and shovel.
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy 8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is 90 ft a pretty fer piece out to stoke the boiler when it's 5 degrees out with a stiff 20 mph breeze?
> 
> 
> 
> don't tell me he fooled you lazy?
> sherman
Click to expand...


----------



## ress

I like that video for a couple reasons..


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

where is everybody? its after 7:00 and only 2 posts since I posted last night. must be nobody has anything good to say. after all im just winging it.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> where is everybody? its after 7:00 and only 2 posts since I posted last night. must be nobody has anything good to say. after all im just winging it.
> sherman


Good Morning Sherm....My wife is doing her colonoscopy prep. with the scope at 11. Glad I only have to go every 10 years.


----------



## Snakecharmer

The ground is white but we have less than an inch of snow.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Just saw that next Monday and Tuesday should be frigid. Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## scioto_alex

We just had a few flakes blowing around, nothing visible on the ground.

I knew I was going to regret getting that haircut this week. I was really tempted to stay shaggy.


----------



## Hatchetman

Mornin everyone. Getting ready to pick up a buddy of mine and drive him north of Pittsburgh for a V A exam for disability, has a whole $hit load of stuff wrong, hope he gets approved. Gonna try and get the trolling motor for my Sea Nymph fixed, parts should be here today....21 degrees this morning....


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Good Morning Sherm....My wife is doing her colonoscopy prep. with the scope at 11. Glad I only have to go every 10 years.


my last one wasnt so bad. the prep was all over the counter stuff. went in to the hospital out patient part. put I-V in and injected meds in and the next thing I knew I was done.



Snakecharmer said:


> The ground is white but we have less than an inch of snow.


didnt see anything here in Indiana but got some heavy frost.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Good Morning Sherm....My wife is doing her colonoscopy prep. with the scope at 11. Glad I only have to go every 10 years.


I have one scheduled in early December. Every three years whether they find polyps or not. Mom passed at 64 of a ruptured colon due to Stage 4 colon cancer. I know my proctologist pretty well.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I feel so ashamed ST.
> I did not thank uncle Sherm for the new tractor.
> Uncle Sherm...let me take this opportunity to THANK YOU(and your nice insurance lady)for the new tractor you see posted in the pic. As I was digging the 90' trench with the backhoe attachment, I was reminiscing about how much easier it was than the first time I dug it by hand back in 2003. Just to let you know how your $ was spent...bought the tractor, front loader, back hoe, bush hog, box blade, rake, pto driven 5' roto tiller and post hole digger.
> FWIW...I'm headed back up to Manistee Bay again and will be pulling the older boat(don't want the new one run over). Please come up and run over my rig again...need some more toys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is...but it doesn't hurt bout every other day to get outside and get the stink blowed off.
> The rest of the time, I just look at the monitor on the wall to see the boilers stats.
> 
> 
> 
> Have not had time to hunt BK. Went out and checked the stands out a month or so ago and was out checking scrapes/rubs last week. But that's as far as I've made it.
> Would like to get out this coming week.
> 
> 
> 
> Albert will be fattened up enough this year to cut the back straps and tenderloins out of and grind into burger:


Every other day? How long do you get outta one fire?


----------



## fastwater

Should not have posted 'every other day'.
With temps above 40, load would last up to 36-38 hrs.
Temps from 25 up...usually stoke about every 24-28 hrs depending on the wood. When I was working, I'd fill box when I got home in the afternoon at about 3:30 pm and not have to load again until I got home the next day.
When temps drop from say 0-25, it's about every 12-14 hrs. Would load when I got home from work (3:30ish) and usually check, topped off again in the morning before I left(4am). Most of the time there would still be about 1/8-1/4 box of wood still in the box.
Especially if burning good hardwood.
Have totally heated with wood for the last 35 yrs having had indoor wood stoves up until 2003 when we went to this boiler. After doing so, wished I had went to the Central Boiler long before. It cut my wood consumption way down, no more carrying wood/mess in the house, no more smoke/ashes in the house or worrying about chimney fires. And another great advantage is the boiler also heats our domestic water. Our electric hot water tank never kicks on as long as the boiler is running. With the boiler heat exchanger at the hot water tank, the hot water tank still stores the water but again is heated by the boiler. And I'll add, you never ever run out of hot water. As long as there's water in the hot water tank and a fire in the boiler, you have hot water.
Here's a couple pics showing the heat exchanger, hot water tank/boiler plumbing. Heat exchanger is in first pic and is the small square piece with four copper lines coming from it:

















If you are thinking about one, get ahold of David at:
https://classiccomfortohio.com/
David is the owner and I cannot put into words how great the customer service is and how honest he is. He runs his business old school, really takes time to explain and answer any questions you may have. Just don't find a business today that compares with his...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Should not have posted 'every other day'.
> With temps above 40, load would last up to 36-38 hrs.
> Temps from 25 up...usually stoke about every 24-28 hrs depending on the wood. When I was working, I'd fill box when I got home in the afternoon at about 3:30 pm and not have to load again until I got home the next day.
> When temps drop from say 0-25, it's about every 12-14 hrs. Would load when I got home from work (3:30ish) and usually check, topped off again in the morning before I left(4am). Most of the time there would still be about 1/8-1/4 box of wood still in the box.
> Especially if burning good hardwood.
> Have totally heated with wood for the last 35 yrs having had indoor wood stoves up until 2003 when we went to this boiler. After doing so, wished I had went to the Central Boiler long before. It cut my wood consumption way down, no more carrying wood/mess in the house, no more smoke/ashes in the house or worrying about chimney fires. And another great advantage is the boiler also heats our domestic water. Our electric hot water tank never kicks on as long as the boiler is running. With the boiler heat exchanger at the hot water tank, the hot water tank still stores the water but again is heated by the boiler. And I'll add, you never ever run out of hot water. As long as there's water in the hot water tank and a fire in the boiler, you have hot water.
> Here's a couple pics showing the heat exchanger, hot water tank/boiler plumbing. Heat exchanger is in first pic and is the small square piece with four copper lines coming from it:
> View attachment 329593
> 
> View attachment 329591
> 
> 
> If you are thinking about one, get ahold of David at:
> https://classiccomfortohio.com/
> David is the owner and I cannot put into words how great the customer service is and how honest he is. He runs his business old school, really takes time to explain and answer any questions you may have. Just don't find a business today that compares with his...


but you should stop using 100.00 bills for kindling when it goes out. I know you have money to burn, but come on now.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm when did you get this?


----------



## Daveo76

The old man getting ready,,,,


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 329601
> Sherm when did you get this?


I wish!!!! one that nice would be a dream come true. I would love to have that thing.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Wife's test came out well, good for another 5 years.


----------



## ress

Getting wrapped up today. Top soil and seeding and straw yet.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

The Wall
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Looks good ress.
Do you know what kind of grass seed they will be planting?
Need to do some seeding myself on the ditch line and wasn't really sure what kind to plant this time of year.
If'n it was earlier in the year, would hit lazy up for some of his seeds.


----------



## fastwater

All is hooked up on my project as well. Fire lit and boiler coming up to temp. So far...all is well.
Keeping fingers crossed that it stays that way so I can at least get a few days bow hunting in.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Should not have posted 'every other day'.
> With temps above 40, load would last up to 36-38 hrs.
> Temps from 25 up...usually stoke about every 24-28 hrs depending on the wood. When I was working, I'd fill box when I got home in the afternoon at about 3:30 pm and not have to load again until I got home the next day.
> When temps drop from say 0-25, it's about every 12-14 hrs. Would load when I got home from work (3:30ish) and usually check, topped off again in the morning before I left(4am). Most of the time there would still be about 1/8-1/4 box of wood still in the box.
> Especially if burning good hardwood.
> Have totally heated with wood for the last 35 yrs having had indoor wood stoves up until 2003 when we went to this boiler. After doing so, wished I had went to the Central Boiler long before. It cut my wood consumption way down, no more carrying wood/mess in the house, no more smoke/ashes in the house or worrying about chimney fires. And another great advantage is the boiler also heats our domestic water. Our electric hot water tank never kicks on as long as the boiler is running. With the boiler heat exchanger at the hot water tank, the hot water tank still stores the water but again is heated by the boiler. And I'll add, you never ever run out of hot water. As long as there's water in the hot water tank and a fire in the boiler, you have hot water.
> Here's a couple pics showing the heat exchanger, hot water tank/boiler plumbing. Heat exchanger is in first pic and is the small square piece with four copper lines coming from it:
> View attachment 329593
> 
> View attachment 329591
> 
> 
> If you are thinking about one, get ahold of David at:
> https://classiccomfortohio.com/
> David is the owner and I cannot put into words how great the customer service is and how honest he is. He runs his business old school, really takes time to explain and answer any questions you may have. Just don't find a business today that compares with his...


Good for you brother. 
Help me out here, you have an electric circulating pump and an electric blower in the furnace? Those could run off a generator in the event of a power failure?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good for you brother.
> Help me out here, you have an electric circulating pump and an electric blower in the furnace? Those could run off a generator in the event of a power failure?


Yes it can I’m electrician I have done that many of times


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

He and I both agreed that no seed would germinate this time of year. He'll put top soil and straw down in the morning and come back in the spring to grade the settlement and plant grass seed. We were supposed to get a new driveway approach and 5 sections of connecting sidewalk done to, but with this cold snap can't do it til spring. Means I have to be careful using the snowblower at the end of the driveway. Those small chunks of concrete can fly a long way.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> He and I both agreed that no seed would germinate this time of year. He'll put top soil and straw down in the morning and come back in the spring to grade the settlement and plant grass seed. We were supposed to get a new driveway approach and 5 sections of connecting sidewalk done to, but with this cold snap can't do it til spring. Means I have to be careful using the snowblower at the end of the driveway. Those small chunks of concrete can fly a long way.


Good stinking thinky. Let alone what the concrete chunks would do to the blower.


----------



## ress

I been lucky a few times. Golf ball size.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 329639
> View attachment 329639


I LMAO twice on this one! HA!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I LMAO twice on this one! HA!


Here ya go


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 329693


Just when I thought I couldn't laugh any more over this! HA! I wuz WRONG!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> He and I both agreed that no seed would germinate this time of year. He'll put top soil and straw down in the morning and come back in the spring to grade the settlement and plant grass seed. We were supposed to get a new driveway approach and 5 sections of connecting sidewalk done to, but with this cold snap can't do it til spring.* Means I have to be careful using the snowblower at the end of the driveway.* Those small chunks of concrete can fly a long way.


Don't you mean Mrs. Ress needs to be careful when snowblowing the drive?


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> He and I both agreed that no seed would germinate this time of year. He'll put top soil and straw down in the morning and come back in the spring to grade the settlement and plant grass seed. We were supposed to get a new driveway approach and 5 sections of connecting sidewalk done to, but with this cold snap can't do it til spring. Means I have to be careful using the snowblower at the end of the driveway. Those small chunks of concrete can fly a long way.


Thanks ress!
Think I may try some winter wheat/rye mix(more heavy on the winter wheat)just to get something started there to keep the mud/erosion down a bit. Can always come back in the spring and sow something else.



Lazy 8 said:


> Good for you brother.
> Help me out here, you have an electric circulating pump and an electric blower in the furnace? Those could run off a generator in the event of a power failure?


BH is right. Everything is wired so as to be able to run off a generator if needed. There is a small circulating pump to circulate the water that draws very little juice. Far as heat circulation goes...there is a heat exchanger mounted in the regular house propane furnace supply plenum just above the AC Ecoil. The regular furnace blower mtr controls the circulation end of things.
So...both delivery and return water lines from boiler come into house. Delivery line goes over to the heat exchanger at the hot water tank, then out of that heat exchanger over to the heat exchanger at the regular house furnace. Then back outside to the boiler.
Headed out shooting tomorrow and have to work all day Sun but will try and get you a few more pics here in the next couple days better explaining things.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Thanks ress!
> Think I may try some winter wheat/rye mix(more heavy on the winter wheat)just to get something started there to keep the mud/erosion down a bit. Can always come back in the spring and sow something else.
> 
> 
> 
> BH is right. Everything is wired so as to be able to run off a generator if needed. There is a small circulating pump to circulate the water that draws very little juice. Far as heat circulation goes...there is a heat exchanger mounted in the regular house propane furnace supply plenum just above the AC Ecoil. The regular furnace blower mtr controls the circulation end of things.
> So...both delivery and return water lines from boiler come into house. Delivery line goes over to the heat exchanger at the hot water tank, then out of that heat exchanger over to the heat exchanger at the regular house furnace. Then back outside to the boiler.
> Will try and get you a few more pics here in the next couple days better explaining things.


I got you brother. But pics are always sweet.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

alex needs a job, he's on here way to early.

good mornin good mornin good mornin. rise and shine its mornin time.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning boys!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all go bucks!!!!!


----------



## ress

Oh geez I gota get my Clemson flag up. Always try to have it up before sun rise


----------



## scioto_alex

This weekend they're celebrating the Berlin Wall coming down.

There is the Jimmy Cagney movie _One Two Three_ where he plays a Coca-Cola executive in West Berlin. The wall was closed while they were making the movie. In some scenes they go through the Brandenburg Gate and the difference between East and West is amazing. The east side still looked like it had been carpet-bombed the week before.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


Was that @ezbite with the drum sticks?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> This weekend they're celebrating the Berlin Wall coming down.
> 
> There is the Jimmy Cagney movie _One Two Three_ where he plays a Coca-Cola executive in West Berlin. The wall was closed while they were making the movie. In some scenes they go through the Brandenburg Gate and the difference between East and West is amazing. The east side still looked like it had been carpet-bombed the week before.


Mom bought all her children a piece of the wall off QVC. It looks like a piece of concrete rock like Ressy will be beaning his neighbors car with this winter from his snow blower.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning all. Haven't been on here much this week, fighting a damn head cold and sinuses and just not feeling very chipper. Hopefully on the downhill slide. Time to make some coffee


----------



## sherman51

bassplayer said:


> Good morning all. Haven't been on here much this week, fighting a damn head cold and sinuses and just not feeling very chipper. Hopefully on the downhill slide. Time to make some coffee


yeah I don't do anything until I put the coffee on. I put my cloths on and head for the kitchen. put the coffee on in our stx coffee maker which takes about 3 minutes to brew. come get on the computer for 5 minutes. then get my coffee and back on the computer. I don't act normal until I have coffee running through my veins.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

not giving away any names but some sneak got the 13,200 and didnt even brag about getting it.
sherman


----------



## ress

Of course I had to go back and check. Wasn't me.


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> Mom bought all her children a piece of the wall off QVC. It looks like a piece of concrete rock like Ressy will be beaning his neighbors car with this winter from his snow blower.


One thing I never understood about the Berlin Wall is, weren't there ends to it?

As I understand it, if you could get into West Berlin, you could fly out to West Germany.

While we're at it, there was the Berlin Airlift. We flew in food and coal and the pilots would throw candy to bomb kids. 

https://stmuhistorymedia.org/the-candy-bombers-of-the-berlin-airlift/


----------



## bassplayer

sherman51 said:


> yeah I don't do anything until I put the coffee on. I put my cloths on and head for the kitchen. put the coffee on in our stx coffee maker which takes about 3 minutes to brew. come get on the computer for 5 minutes. then get my coffee and back on the computer. I don't act normal until I have coffee running through my veins.
> sherman


I really like my coffee in the mornings, especially cold mornings, but it stinks having to drink decaf. Damn A-fib!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> yeah I don't do anything until I put the coffee on. I put my cloths on and head for the kitchen. put the coffee on in our stx coffee maker which takes about 3 minutes to brew. come get on the computer for 5 minutes. then get my coffee and back on the computer. I don't act normal until I have coffee running through my veins.
> sherman


you have never actually been normal


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> you have never actually been normal


You beat me to it...


----------



## 1basshunter

My neighbors husband worked at a printing shop to help design the Ohio State buckeyes helmet stickers this is one of the original drafts that she gave me


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> You beat me to it...


Of course I did


----------



## ress

Bass welcome to the a-fib club. I drink Folgers half caff half regular. I can get it a meijer but not wallyworld.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Really rich beer! At 6.2% they are like a desert drink.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Really rich beer! At 6.2% they are like a desert drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


go for it it’s not my type of beer


----------



## CoonDawg92

I found the Sweet Baby Jesus a few months back, no joke intended, it’s good stuff!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

This pm is for sherm..shes ready for pick up


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sold your other boats and got u this as you requested


----------



## Burkcarp1

Congrats Sherm!!!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> you have never actually been normal





Burkcarp1 said:


> You beat me to it...


this thread and dealing with you guys helped make me this way. there coming to take me away ha ha. but they gotta catch me 1st.



Saugeye Tom said:


> This pm is for sherm..shes ready for pick up
> View attachment 329805


I cant wait to try that baby out. I can just see me now, laying her up on one side like I did with my speed boat.
sherman


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> Was that @ezbite with the drum sticks?


ya just gotta drag me into this, don't ya...


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> ya just gotta drag me into this, don't ya...


Hey, do you get in the mosh pit too?


----------



## bassplayer

ress said:


> Bass welcome to the a-fib club. I drink Folgers half caff half regular. I can get it a meijer but not wallyworld.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I fought with a-fib for a year before an ablation seemed to take care of it....knocking on wood!!! still on a few meds and have a follow up with my cardiologist Wednesday


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## ress

bassplayer said:


> I fought with a-fib for a year before an ablation seemed to take care of it....knocking on wood!!! still on a few meds and have a follow up with my cardiologist Wednesday


I have had 17 ablations over 10 or 12 yrs. Had an electrophysiology study at osu one time that lasted 8 hrs with 7 ablations done. I've been good for about 4 yrs now. Had to cut hrs to 32 a week and my heart rate will not go up while doing ANY hard work. Meds keep it about 58 to 64.


----------



## sherman51

bassplayer said:


> I fought with a-fib for a year before an ablation seemed to take care of it....knocking on wood!!! still on a few meds and have a follow up with my cardiologist Wednesday


good morning all you guys and gals.

I guess i've been lucky. I have 5 stints and a new valve to keep mine ticking. i'm having a hard time with my blood pressure lately. my heart doctor had to cut my regular heart meds so I could take a water pill to get fluids off my heart. its been going up and down. 159 over 98 for the high and 88 over 61 for my low when tested. but the last few times i've tested it its been around 140 over 88. was getting dizzy and passing out when I started 25 mg of the water pill. my heart doctor cut my other heart meds and put me on 12.5 mg of the water pill. but my blood pressure wasnt going down. so I tried going back to 25 mg. its lowered my pressure some and makes me a little dizzy. but i'm not passing out now.

I think most of us has our own load to bear as we get older. i've been very lucky with my blockages. the 1st time I had chest pain and got checked at only 47 yrs old. but my dad died with a heart attack at only 39. and my grandpa on my mothers side died at 42 with a heart attack. then a few yrs later I started having pain. the doctor I had then gave me a stress test. he said there was nothing wrong with my heart. he said the pain was from arthritis in my ribs. but I kept hurting with very little activity. well I wanted a second choice. went to the emergency room where a heart dr gave me the choice to have a cath. so I said yes to the cath. they found 2 blockages with a blood clot. if I had let it go much longer I would have died. the dr that told me I had nothing wrong was a quack. then the last 2 started hurting when I walked about 75 yrds down in fl to get bait. got tested and had 2 blockages in the arteries known as the widow makers.

the next time I started hurting was only a little over a yr. my heart dr did a cath but didnt find blockages. but found a valve that had been going bad was shot. that was on a tues or wed. he wanted to do surgery on fri but wanted a cat scan he couldn't get until fri. then he scedualed the surgery early mon morn. i've been pain free but my function is down and I have fluid on my heart.

I take every day as a blessing from god. I have been blessed with a early warning system. or I would have died at a young age like my dad and grandpa.
sherman


----------



## meisjedog

Deleted - I'll post more fun when you are feeling better.


----------



## meisjedog

sherman51 said:


> good morning all you guys and gals.
> 
> I guess i've been lucky. I have 5 stints and a new valve to keep mine ticking. i'm having a hard time with my blood pressure lately. my heart doctor had to cut my regular heart meds so I could take a water pill to get fluids off my heart. its been going up and down. 159 over 98 for the high and 88 over 61 for my low when tested. but the last few times i've tested it its been around 140 over 88. was getting dizzy and passing out when I started 25 mg of the water pill. my heart doctor cut my other heart meds and put me on 12.5 mg of the water pill. but my blood pressure wasnt going down. so I tried going back to 25 mg. its lowered my pressure some and makes me a little dizzy. but i'm not passing out now.
> 
> I think most of us has our own load to bear as we get older. i've been very lucky with my blockages. the 1st time I had chest pain and got checked at only 47 yrs old. but my dad died with a heart attack at only 39. and my grandpa on my mothers side died at 42 with a heart attack. then a few yrs later I started having pain. the doctor I had then gave me a stress test. he said there was nothing wrong with my heart. he said the pain was from arthritis in my ribs. but I kept hurting with very little activity. well I wanted a second choice. went to the emergency room where a heart dr gave me the choice to have a cath. so I said yes to the cath. they found 2 blockages with a blood clot. if I had let it go much longer I would have died. the dr that told me I had nothing wrong was a quack. then the last 2 started hurting when I walked about 75 yrds down in fl to get bait. got tested and had 2 blockages in the arteries known as the widow makers.
> 
> the next time I started hurting was only a little over a yr. my heart dr did a cath but didnt find blockages. but found a valve that had been going bad was shot. that was on a tues or wed. he wanted to do surgery on fri but wanted a cat scan he couldn't get until fri. then he scedualed the surgery early mon morn. i've been pain free but my function is down and I have fluid on my heart.
> 
> I take every day as a blessing from god. I have been blessed with a early warning system. or I would have died at a young age like my dad and grandpa.
> sherman


*Sherman - Please try to stay healthy young man! *


----------



## scioto_alex

Not fun to wake up on the floor, surrounded by paramedics. Been there.


----------



## bassplayer

ress said:


> I have had 17 ablations over 10 or 12 yrs. Had an electrophysiology study at osu one time that lasted 8 hrs with 7 ablations done. I've been good for about 4 yrs now. Had to cut hrs to 32 a week and my heart rate will not go up while doing ANY hard work. Meds keep it about 58 to 64.


My first cardio doc that I seen was basically just a drug pusher, various meds at various doses and did absolutely nothing for me. He did schedule me a heart cath at Mercy Hosp which showed no blockages, but heart rate would randomly jump to 180bpm. It wasn't until I switched to Cardiovascular Consultants based out of Aultman that things started happening for the better. 

I also had sleep apnea that I had to get under control, and on a Keto, low carb diet, to get rid of excess weight. still on 40mg Lasix twice a day to get rid of water.


----------



## scioto_alex

Strange, my father died of a massive heart attack under medical supervision, in an exercise pool at a clinic. I would have felt terrible if he had been digging in the garden or something, and laying undiscovered.


----------



## sherman51

meisjedog said:


> Deleted - I'll post more fun when you are feeling better.


don't worry about me. i've got broad shoulders I can carry a pretty heavy load. if you'll read past posts you'll see nobody cuts poor old me any slack. bh and st takes turns bashing me. then the others gets started, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> don't worry about me. i've got broad shoulders I can carry a pretty heavy load. if you'll read past posts you'll see nobody cuts poor old me any slack. bh and st takes turns bashing me. then the others gets started, LOL.
> sherman


That’s not true!!!!! Your turn fastwater


----------



## scioto_alex

*happy circle dance* Linda's son is moving out of my house! No more cig smoke! No more 100 empty Budweiser bottles in my trash every week! No more F450 parked in my driveway, doing nothing!

I get my bedroom back. I get my garage back. The tiller and the useless gas grill will be gone from my patio.

Go Go Go ******!

Let him go burden someone else. I've a smile on my face.


----------



## ress

They have to pick up the last piece of equipment monday.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> They have to pick up the last piece of equipment monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Making Mrs. Ress cut the grass after all her ditch digging?


----------



## sherman51

did you ever feel like you could just crap? (^^^^) thats how I feel this afternoon. i'm tired and going to rest awhile. then i'll feel much better.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> did you ever feel like you could just crap? (^^^^) thats how I feel this afternoon. i'm tired and going to rest awhile. then i'll feel much better.
> sherman


Take a nap. Hope you feel better!


----------



## sherman51

yep I got a little rest and im ready to take on the world, tomorrow. tonight i'm going to bed. good night guys.
sherman


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Making Mrs. Ress cut the grass after all her ditch digging?


At least I set up the mower to mulch the leaves instead of her having to rake the yard first!


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. oh but i'm going back to bed now.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. oh but i'm going back to bed now.
> sherman


Morning Shermie, you got the coffee on yet?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Morning Shermie, you got the coffee on yet?


good morning lazy. no I don't put the coffee on until about 5:00 or 6:00 so the wife can help me drink it. good night lazy, its back to bed for me.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

good morning for the day to all my cohorts on this thread. on my second cup of coffee. wishing all my brother verts a fabulous veterans day, semper fi marines.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

For the Army VETS:


----------



## scioto_alex

Edward Hannah Sr., Pearl Harbor survivor, USS Blue. He built the neighborhood that I grew up in.


----------



## Snakecharmer

A very special song, always puts a lump in my throat.


----------



## Hatchetman

scioto_alex said:


> Edward Hannah Sr., Pearl Harbor survivor, USS Blue. He built the neighborhood that I grew up in.
> 
> View attachment 330009


You get the job??


----------



## scioto_alex

I haven't heard anything about the job, which probably means I didn't get it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning to all and I'd like to thank ALL OUR VETERANS for your service to our great country!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning to all and I'd like to thank ALL OUR VETERANS for your service to our great country!


you should have just waited a few minutes and said good afternoon. good afternoon guys.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Get you some of this!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> That’s not true!!!!! Your turn fastwater


Sorry BH...didn't read this yesterday...and it being Veterans Day today, I will honor, respect and be Thankful to uncle Sherm and all who served/are serving today.
And he better enjoy the break today cause tomorrow all that goes out the window and he's fair game once again.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> At least I set up the mower to mulch the leaves instead of her having to rake the yard first!


Good lookin out after the hired help.


----------



## Blue Pike

ress said:


> Get you some of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk











Got me some of that


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Smitty82

Snow is in Dayton, the morning commute Is going to be hell


----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 330091


Was that on that show"Believe It Or Not"?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Smitty82 said:


> Snow is in Dayton, the morning commute Is going to be hell


I hope it clears...Heading to Illinois in the morning..


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Was that on that show"Believe It Or Not"?


No just a story out of China. Kind of looks like Sherman just had to say something about Sherman so he knows he’s still loved ​


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Morning Shermie, you got the coffee on yet?










here ya go lazy


----------



## 0utwest

scioto_alex said:


> I haven't heard anything about the job, which probably means I didn't get it.


That means you need to be calling or knocking on the door ! I know your close to my age (57) don't give up so easily ! Old School Ways !


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 330091


wasnt you over there wading naked for carp a few yrs ago? with a big smile on your face? i've heard stories about you guys. but I didnt believe them until now, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Get you some of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Hey Ressy, that sausage slong laying on TOP the grill, goes INSIDE the grill.


----------



## Smitty82

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 330095
> here ya go lazy


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 330095
> here ya go lazy


HA! Slick Willy ain't so slick now! Good un Tom!
So when Billy was Perez, he was walking down the beach and he saw a bottle. He rubbed it to see what it was and a Genie pops out. Oh master I've been in there a thousand years and I'll grant you any wish. Billy says, peace in the mid East? The Genie says, that's a tough one, pick any other wish. Billy says, make Hilliary beautiful? The Genie said, oh, can we go back to your first wish?


----------



## Lazy 8

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 330113


Ha again! Bring em on!


----------



## Smitty82

The best part about this snow is I know for a fact that the same pothole is about to be unscabbed and won’t be refilled till next October... for the third straight year in a row...


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## fastwater

Smitty82 said:


> The best part about this snow is I know for a fact that the same pothole is about to be unscabbed and won’t be refilled till next October... for the third straight year in a row...


Yep...going into winter with sooo many of the roads already hit with potholes and huge cracks (longing to become potholes), it's gonna get really ugly for sure before Spring.


----------



## ress

Just to clear things up........That's an axe handle I use to stoke the smoker when needed. There, no food being wasted here.


----------



## ress

Can't see it now









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Everybody get some snow? We got a couple inches nothing major.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> Everybody get some snow? We got a couple inches nothing major.


4 inches, still snowing. Northern portage


----------



## sherman51

we got over 1 inch here


----------



## sherman51

we got over 2 inches here


----------



## sherman51

yep seems like a good time for hunters.


----------



## sherman51

I love hunting in the snow.


----------



## sherman51

we got about 4 inches of snow.


----------



## sherman51

i'm planning on heading to tn this morning'


----------



## sherman51

sure hope the main roads are clear.


----------



## sherman51

this should be the one.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> this should be the one.
> sherman


Now Sherm did your snow really go from 2 to 4 inches in a minute? What are you drinking in your coffee?

Congrats on 13200.. You weren't going to let that one get away to a sniper...


----------



## Burkcarp1

At least I don’t have to shovel this global warming yet


----------



## Hatchetman

Snakecharmer said:


> Now Sherm did your snow really go from 2 to 4 inches in a minute? What are you drinking in your coffee?
> 
> Congrats on 13200.. You weren't going to let that one get away to a sniper...


Went from 1 inch at 7:27 to 4 inches at 7:29....Lotsa snow in Indiana....


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Now Sherm did your snow really go from 2 to 4 inches in a minute? What are you drinking in your coffee?
> 
> Congrats on 13200.. You weren't going to let that one get away to a sniper...





Hatchetman said:


> Went from 1 inch at 7:27 to 4 inches at 7:29....Lotsa snow in Indiana....


yeah it snows like we lie about the weather when fishing. or maybe that's lies about fishing.

it was 13300 snake. and I hadn't got one for awhile. I was close enough to bs my way to 13300 so I went for it.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Wr are on page 666






we are on page 666


----------



## G.lock

scioto_alex said:


> Wr are on page 666
> Not surprising, there's a more than a little "devilment" here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are on page 666


----------



## G.lock

Oops, didn't mean to put words in your post.


----------



## Smitty82

Get behind me Satan!


----------



## scioto_alex

Honestly, I do not believe in the existence of a Devil. People are capable of making up their own bad behavior without supernatural assistance.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> yeah it snows like we lie about the weather when fishing. or maybe that's lies about fishing.
> 
> it was 13300 snake. and I hadn't got one for awhile. I was close enough to bs my way to 13300 so I went for it.
> sherman


Should have put my glasses on or typed better. That was too long ago to remember what I saw..


----------



## fastwater

Bout 2" of snow here overnight.
Still spitting a bit off/on.
Talked to a fellar in Minnesota this morning. Temps in high teens, sunny with no snow.
Guess they are supposed to get some tomorrow. 
Headed into the woods shortly checking deer trails. Early snow ='s good time to get travel patterns down since the crops are off the fields and most of the deer have migrated deeper into the woods.


----------



## ress

Good Luck!


----------



## scioto_alex

Sometimes I feel, like I need a vacation
Sometimes I feel, like I wanna go
To the city of cavemen, the city of Bedrock
I'd be a Flintstone, now I'll tell you why


Well, I've got, I've got a woman named Wilma
Well, I've got, I've got a baby named Pebbles
Well, I've got, I've got a doggy named Dino
We do a little bowling and we drink a little vino
Well, I've got a little buddy, Barney Rubble
Got a neighbor by the name of Barney Rubble
He's a midget but he makes a lot of trouble
Doesn't like to shave, he got caveman stubble
Me and Barney, Loyal Order Water Buffalo
Lodge brothers, Loyal Order Water Buffalo
There's a handshake everybody gotta know
How come grand Poo-Bah always gotta run the whole show?


Yabba dabba, yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba, yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba, yabba dabba dabba do now
I get by on all my prehistoric knowhow


Betty and Barney got a baby named Bamm-Bamm
Little Pebbles is his number one fan
He's the strongest toddler in the whole land
Tear your arm off, if he's shaking your hand
Got a car, gonna push it with my feet now
Gonna take my family out to eat now
Jumbo ribs at the drive-in can't be beat now
Made from brontosaurus, baby, not a moo-cow
Wanna chill with a saber tooth tiger
Wear a loincloth, natural fiber
Be the first Rolling Stone subscriber
Got a pterodactyl for a windshield wiper


Yabba dabba, yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba, yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba, yabba dabba dabba do now
Don't know what it means, but I say it anyhow

Lucky me, workin' down in the gravel pit
Movin' rocks, on a big dinosaur I sit
Mr. Slate gets mad and he throws a fit
Pull the birdie's tail, everybody knows it's time to quit
I realize I'm living in the Stone Age
No fax, no cellular phone-age
Pick my teeth with a dinosaur bone-age
Liftin' heavy boulders every day for my wage
Barney Rubble, laughin' like a hyena
Barney Rubble, what a little wiener!
Where's Wilma? Anybody seen her?
Got a baby elephant vacuum cleaner


Yabba dabba, yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba, yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba, yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba, yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba dabba do now
Yabba dabba dabba do now
{Now that's alright


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Good Luck!


Thanks ress!
Did see a few does...no bucks.
Saw some rubs/scrapes and a bunch of tracks on a couple well traveled runs. Hoping to set up next week and stick some venison in the freezer.
Also, gonna get a few chunks of venison out of the freezer I vac sealed from last season, grind it up and make up some jerky and slim Jims.
Haven't made any in awhile and its gettin to be that time.
Have some casings...may get a good recipe and try my hand at some summer sausage.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Thanks ress!
> Did see a few does...no bucks.
> Saw some rubs/scrapes and a bunch of tracks on a couple well traveled runs. Hoping to set up next week and stick some venison in the freezer.
> Also, gonna get a few chunks of venison out of the freezer I vac sealed from last season, grind it up and make up some jerky and slim Jims.
> Haven't made any in awhile and its gettin to be that time.
> Have some casings...may get a good recipe and try my hand at some summer sausage.


That sounds like something that would be a big hit at the OGF get together !


----------



## fastwater

Lol!
I doubt it will last that long. Usually goes pretty fast around here.
But if'n I get get some vac sealed and put back/hide some...will surely hook ya up.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Drove by STs place & this is what I saw....


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, here's some TN inspiration.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 330187
> Drove by STs place & this is what I saw....


I am having a problem finding an issue with this!!!
But then again...my X insisted there was a problem with me parking my bike in the living room in the winter.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Brrrrr.... 18 degrees NE Ohio


----------



## Smitty82

Perfect temp to sit out in the blind after work.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Brrr, 11 degrees in central OH...we broke a record for today. With almost 3" of snow and this cold, it's gonna be a LOOOONG WINTER!
Time to hibernate.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I am having a problem finding an issue with this!!!
> But then again...my X insisted there was a problem with me parking my bike in the living room in the winter.


That's thinking outside the garage.


----------



## scioto_alex

My garage is a refrigerator again.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> My garage is a refrigerator again.


That reminds me of something I'd like to share with everybody, pull things out of the garage and sheds that could freeze. Lawn chemicals, paint, anything that says, keep from freezing on the label. Also, DISCONNECT ALL GARDEN HOSES.


----------



## scioto_alex

Ice is a mineral. As defined in geology, it is a "naturally-occurring inorganic substance with an orderly internal atomic array."


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Ice is a mineral. As defined in geology, it is a "naturally-occurring inorganic substance with an orderly internal atomic array."


Thank you Professor FOSR.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Brrr, 11 degrees in central OH...we broke a record for today. With almost 3" of snow and this cold, it's gonna be a LOOOONG WINTER!
> Time to hibernate.


Boat is ready!!!
Put on one of them fur lined thongs and I'll pick ya up in the AM to go fishin.


----------



## 0utwest

Lazy 8 said:


> That's thinking outside the garage.


Anybody drive by Uncle Shermies To see how his is covered ? Just wondering how you cover a fleet of boats .


----------



## Snakecharmer

0utwest said:


> Anybody drive by Uncle Shermies To see how his is covered ? Just wondering how you cover a fleet of boats .


I think he's on another one of his road trips. Instead of Where's Waldo?, it should be Where's Sherman? He probably has more maps than Rand McNally.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Boat is ready!!!
> Put on one of them fur lined thongs and I'll pick ya up in the AM to go fishin.


You're crazier than a dog in a hubcap factory.


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm about to take the cake for the mostest, derailiest, topic ever in the history of, Uncle Timbo the Derailer. 
THE BLACK PLAGUE IS BACK. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/fox5sa...ague-in-china-yes-the-black-death-plague/amp/


----------



## fastwater

^^^Thats some scary stuff right there.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Anybody drive by Uncle Shermies To see how his is covered ? Just wondering how you cover a fleet of boats .


Maybe them Ethiopians forgot to send him his monthly shipment of food and the poor fellar is to weak to type.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Boat is ready!!!
> Put on one of them fur lined thongs and I'll pick ya up in the AM to go fishin.


Mine is ready too. Headed to Erie Friday. Minus the thong.


----------



## G.lock

bobk said:


> Mine is ready too. Headed to Erie Friday. Minus the thong.


Look out Bobs going commando


----------



## bobk

G.lock said:


> Look out Bobs going commando


 Ha!! It helps at the ramp. People move quick when I hop out of the truck.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Gotta love it!!!
Sounds like you will be set up for trolling.
Good luck to ya!


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ^^^Gotta love it!!!
> Sounds like you will be set up for trolling.
> Good luck to ya!


Big bait = big fish.


----------



## fastwater

Prolly what blew your back out.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Coffee on?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Big bait = big fish.


blue gill fishin ????


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> blue gill fishin ????


Suckers?


----------



## scioto_alex

I've never understood the purpose of a thong and I sure don't want to wear one.


----------



## meisjedog

Sherman,

I've been looking at photos of your new boat, and I can't find the open bar.








Fancy dining room with boat-shaped crystal chandelier - CHECK (This only seats ten though - must be the mess hall for the crew?)









Wrap-around staircase with conveniently placed tables to trip over when you've had a few too many - CHECK









Huge main cabin with lots of seating - CHECK (The big screen must hide behind that painting in the back - a little small, but I guess that will have to do) - CHECK









Hot tub with lots of towels for Sherman only - CHECK









Helipad for transportation to and from the estate - CHECK

You wouldn't typically have the main bar on the captain's level or quarters, would ya? I guess ....I can fit a couple of cases of something on one of those choppers if I have too.


----------



## scioto_alex

A helipad on a moving boat can be tricky. In the Navy the helicopter drops a cable to the rising/falling deck and winches itself down while it tries to fly away.


----------



## Lazy 8

meisjedog said:


> Sherman,
> 
> I've been looking at photos of your new boat, and I can't find the open bar.
> 
> View attachment 330345
> Fancy dining room with boat-shaped crystal chandelier - CHECK (This only seats ten though - must be the mess hall for the crew?)
> 
> View attachment 330347
> 
> Wrap-around staircase with conveniently placed tables to trip over when you've had a few too many - CHECK
> 
> View attachment 330349
> 
> Huge main cabin with lots of seating - CHECK (The big screen must hide behind that painting in the back - a little small, but I guess that will have to do) - CHECK
> 
> 
> View attachment 330351
> Hot tub with lots of towels for Sherman only - CHECK
> 
> 
> View attachment 330353
> Helipad for transportation to and from the estate - CHECK
> 
> You wouldn't typically have the main bar on the captain's level or quarters, would ya? I guess ....I can fit a couple of cases of something on one of those choppers if I have too.


Excuse me, but which way to the POOP DECK?


----------



## G.lock

He's got staff, you can poop anywhere.


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> He's got staff, you can poop anywhere.


Oh thanks, I get it now. Kinda like this lady? (NOT...for the faint of heart)


----------



## Burkcarp1

Em


Saugeye Tom said:


> blue gill fishin ????


emarald shiners.???


----------



## Smitty82

Lazy 8 said:


> Oh thanks, I get it now. Kinda like this lady? (NOT...for the faint of heart)


you gotta be some kinda person to do that!


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Em
> emarald shiners.???


You guys are brutal.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Bout 2" of snow here overnight.
> Still spitting a bit off/on.
> Talked to a fellar in Minnesota this morning. Temps in high teens, sunny with no snow.
> Guess they are supposed to get some tomorrow.
> Headed into the woods shortly checking deer trails. Early snow ='s good time to get travel patterns down since the crops are off the fields and most of the deer have migrated deeper into the woods.


wish you the best of luck. I start hunting ml season the 7th of dec I think. any sex any age, if its brown its down. oh thats brown coat.



fastwater said:


> Thanks ress!
> Did see a few does...no bucks.
> Saw some rubs/scrapes and a bunch of tracks on a couple well traveled runs. Hoping to set up next week and stick some venison in the freezer.
> Also, gonna get a few chunks of venison out of the freezer I vac sealed from last season, grind it up and make up some jerky and slim Jims.
> Haven't made any in awhile and its gettin to be that time.
> Have some casings...may get a good recipe and try my hand at some summer sausage.


my butcher makes a summer sausage called summer blend. its just spicy enough you know its spicy. but not over spicy. I love it when I can get it but ive had a dry spell the last 3 or 4 yrs. but I cant really complain. i've hunted since 81 and got 1 to 3 deer every year but 2 until this dry spell. if you try your hand at summer sausage and a successful hunt bring me a sample of the sausage to the get together.



Snakecharmer said:


> I think he's on another one of his road trips. Instead of Where's Waldo?, it should be Where's Sherman? He probably has more maps than Rand McNally.


it just so happens I bought a garmin gps for my car. now I cant get lost, LOL. and it just so happens i'm in tn visiting my sister and bil that moved here from fl. i'm staying in my trailer with my nephew thats living there. and he didnt pay his internet bill and they shut him off. so today I brought my computer to my sister's to get on line.
sherman


----------



## 0utwest

Did you say your trailer ? Shermie you have more Boats and Travel Trailers and RVs and Relatives with places to fish than everyone on OGF ! !


----------



## Snakecharmer

0utwest said:


> Did you say your trailer ? Shermie you have more Boats and Travel Trailers and RVs and Relatives with places to fish than everyone on OGF ! !


That's what I was thinking. He has a trailer getaway in every state and half of Canada.


----------



## 0utwest

Snakecharmer said:


> That's what I was thinking. He has a trailer getaway in every state and half of Canada.


How about a OGF get together at one of Uncle Shermies Resorts some time ?


----------



## 0utwest

Snakecharmer said:


> That's what I was thinking. He has a trailer getaway in every state and half of Canada.


How about a OGF get together at one of Uncle Shermies Resorts some time ?


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## scioto_alex

Dang what is going on in Venice Italy, they have their worst flooding since 1966.


----------



## scioto_alex

This just in from the Italian news, wild boars destroy $22K worth of buried cocaine:

https://www.newsweek.com/italy-drug...cocaine-destroyed-smuggling-operation-1471472



> It was not immediately known what happened to the curious animals.


How would you like to meet a bunch of coked-up wild boars?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning Gentlemen and you too Sherman


----------



## Smitty82

Happy Friday


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Lazy 8

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 330417


If t is at would of happened on the streets, the Browns player would be in jail. Wonder what the penalty will be?


----------



## Lazy 8

I just got back from physical therapy and the game ending was all that everybody was talking about. One guy was bragging about the Browns beating the Steelers and I said, you not only beat them, you gave them a thumping...literally. Do we know any punishment yet?


----------



## scioto_alex

I don't want to touch that thread.

Several years ago I was watching a soccer match between South American teams, I think it was Chile vs. someone. There was a lot of conflict and there were police in full riot gear on the field with the shields and batons, etc. 

The soccer players were picking fights with the police, punching and shoving them.


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Did you say your trailer ? Shermie you have more Boats and Travel Trailers and RVs and Relatives with places to fish than everyone on OGF ! !


yeah we took care of the mil down in tn. when she died she left her trailer to us in her will. she had another daughter but her husband wouldnt do anything to help her stay in her home. so we got the trailer.



0utwest said:


> How about a OGF get together at one of Uncle Shermies Resorts some time ?


any time you guys wants to have a get together at one of my places your welcome to come. but I have a nephew living in the tn trailer so its out. the only other place I own is my house. and you all are welcome to byob and a grill master to cook and come on over. just give me a little notice.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> I just got back from physical therapy and the game ending was all that everybody was talking about. One guy was bragging about the Browns beating the Steelers and I said, you not only beat them, you gave them a thumping...literally. Do we know any punishment yet?


 what type of therapy are you doing


----------



## G.lock

1basshunter said:


> what type of therapy are you doing


Just a guess
All of them.


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> Just a guess
> All of them.


just mental therapy. and there fighting a losing battle, LOL.
sherman


----------



## meisjedog

Kudos to you Gilbert K. Chesterton
Hang in there Sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

I found lazy’s coffee mug


----------



## scioto_alex

1b, I don't know if you're making those memes yourself or just re-posting them, but they are good examples of typography.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 330477
> I found lazy’s coffee mug


AND...I want it back.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> what type of therapy are you doing


Currently for my Scoliosis. My shoulder's on the back burner.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> AND...I want it back.


I’m putting it up for sell to the highest bidder


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I just got back from physical therapy



You have to watch it Lazy. They have cameras everywhere. Even at your PT sessions.


----------



## fastwater

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 330417


You HAVE to put that on the 'Garret to prison' thread


----------



## Smitty82

fastwater said:


> You HAVE to put that on the 'Garret to prison' thread


Done and done, that thread is garbage


----------



## fastwater

Smitty82 said:


> Done and done, that thread is garbage



Yes it is!!!
Skimmed through about half of it and chuckled the whole way through.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Yes it is!!!
> Skimmed through about half of it and chuckled the whole way through.


Maybe it’s a new sport football /MMA


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all  now go back to bed and let Sherman tell us good morning


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' everyone. Been up since 6 and decided to stay up. Time for coffee and breakfast. Who's cookin'????


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Hope everyone has a great and Blessed day!!!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all  now go back to bed and let Sherman tell us good morning


got up at 5 this morning but my nephew doesn't have internet. by 6 I was on my way home. got home and started going through my mail. I had 2 packages marked as delivered but wasnt anywhere to be found. we had a lot of things get stolen about a yr ago then the post office said I needed 3 police reports. I got 2 and the thefts stopped like the thief knew the police was coming out. then back in june I had a few things not show up. then now I had 2 items not show up again. so I printed out these 2 orders and 1 from june. now i'm waiting on the nice policeman to come out and wright up 3 police reports. I know he is going to be a little perturbed but its what the post office wants. 
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Isn't theft of mail a felony?


----------



## Smitty82

Put up a trail cam and hide it good.


----------



## fastwater

^^^and ifn you suspect an inside job...get yourself some of this, box somethin up with this applied to it and send it to yourself:
https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...wjr4J2i4O_lAhUPMawKHej4A1sQwg96BAgKEBs&adurl=


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s an inside job


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Isn't theft of mail a felony?


its not only a felony but its a federal crime.

about a yr and half ago we was having stuff stole on a regular basis. I kept reporting it to the postman and the post office. then I complained to my postman because the post office wasnt doing anything. he came back the next day and told me the only way they would get involved is if I get 3 police reports. so the next 2 items that came up missing I filed reports. i'm guessing the thief lives close by and seen the cop taking my reports. but the thefts stopped until back in may then no more until now. the order from fishusa.com was for some mad flash hot n tots. they sure catch fisherman. but will they work half as good on fish up on erie? all the bums that hung around here are in jail or afraid to show there face around here. and that includes my son. the prosecutor made a deal that was turned in to the judge for 2 yrs house arrest and time served. but the judge has to rule on it.
sherman


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> its not only a felony but its a federal crime.
> 
> about a yr and half ago we was having stuff stole on a regular basis. I kept reporting it to the postman and the post office. then I complained to my postman because the post office wasnt doing anything. he came back the next day and told me the only way they would get involved is if I get 3 police reports. so the next 2 items that came up missing I filed reports. i'm guessing the thief lives close by and seen the cop taking my reports. but the thefts stopped until back in may then no more until now. the order from fishusa.com was for some mad flash hot n tots. they sure catch fisherman. but will they work half as good on fish up on erie? all the bums that hung around here are in jail or afraid to show there face around here. and that includes my son. the prosecutor made a deal that was turned in to the judge for 2 yrs house arrest and time served. but the judge has to rule on it.
> sherman


Can you have the post office hold your packages and you pick them up there ? The trail cam. idea is also a very good option as mentioned above . I hope they didn't get the 6 lite bite slide divers I sent you as a early Christmas present !


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> It’s an inside job


Either that...or that same dirty scoundrel postman that kept that check uncle Sherm mailed to ST a couple years back kept uncle Sherms packages.



0utwest said:


> Can you have the post office hold your packages and you pick them up there ? The trail cam. idea is also a very good option as mentioned above . *I hope they didn't get the 6 lite bite slide divers I sent you as a early Christmas present ! *


...or...hope it wasn't all them packages of food them starvin Ethiopians been sendin uncle Sherm every month cause they feel sorry for him. He'll surely starve ta death this winter.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Can you have the post office hold your packages and you pick them up there ? The trail cam. idea is also a very good option as mentioned above . I hope they didn't get the 6 lite bite slide divers I sent you as a early Christmas present !


with you it wouldnt surprise me if you really did send slide divers knowing how I feel about them. but if you did I don't know what they'll use them for now that they have them.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

I just forgot to say goodnight.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

but i'll be saying good morning about 2:00 am.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

GOOD MORNING beat ya to it Sherm


----------



## Lazy 8

Morning Tom. You got the coffee pot on?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> GOOD MORNING beat ya to it Sherm


dam tom was you watching the clock or what? I was waiting until 2:00. but im a few minutes early. I woke up about 10 till. see you again later.

oh yeah who got 13400? i'll bet we all know him.



Lazy 8 said:


> Morning Tom. You got the coffee pot on?


 I could use some good hot coffee myself.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^Just poured myself a cup.

Mornin all...


----------



## sherman51

i'm baaaaaaaack! welcome to my world. I do this every night. some nights are worse than others. the next time I get up i'll make coffee. hopefully it'll be after 5:00. you don't truly know a guy until you know how he sleeps.
sherman


----------



## bassplayer

Mornin' all, 4am and coffee is on


----------



## scioto_alex

I got up this morning to discover that someone left a 12-pack of Pepsi parked on the bread. Crushed half the loaf. 

Today is my 61st birthday.


----------



## sherman51

happy 61st alex. bet you don't do this again, LOL. and good morning to the rest of you ogf rejects.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

OK now this gets weird. There was a 1970s Greek terrorist group that went by the name November 17th, or sometimes just 17N. Their leader was named Aleksandros. On my birth certificate, I'm Aleksandaras.

Maybe I should go bomb a bank or something.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I got up this morning to discover that someone left a 12-pack of Pepsi parked on the bread. Crushed half the loaf.
> 
> Today is my 61st birthday.


Happy Birthday Alex! Maybe Sherm will let you stay at one of his vacation villas.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> OK now this gets weird. There was a 1970s Greek terrorist group that went by the name November 17th, or sometimes just 17N. Their leader was named Aleksandros. On my birth certificate, I'm Aleksandaras.
> 
> Maybe I should go bomb a bank or something.


To keep you out of jail, may I suggest some firecrackers and a piggy bank?


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> dam tom was you watching the clock or what? I was waiting until 2:00. but im a few minutes early. I woke up about 10 till. see you again later.
> 
> oh yeah who got 13400? i'll bet we all know him.
> 
> I could use some good hot coffee myself.
> sherman


Fastwawa always said Sherm's a real winner!. Congrats again.


----------



## scioto_alex

I have always gone by Alex but when I got my state ID, I presented my birth certificate. They were sticklers for rules so I'm Aleksandaras. That gets me a lot of second looks when my name on a bank card does not match my name on the ID.

Actually, in junior high school days I went by the name of Frank because Alex was too unfamiliar as a name. Teachers would call me Alec or Eric.

I got Frank from the name my father used. His real name was Rimvydas, which is my middle name. Nobody could handle that.

My sister is named after a mermaid (Jurate) and my mother was named after the goddess of love (Milda).

Lithuania is Catholic but their Paganism never completely disappeared.


----------



## ress

Boy it's a beautiful morning! Sure wish it was about 30 degrees warmer. I'am going to take the battery out of the push mower (even it it's self propelled) this year. Always forget to do that. Have a good day Alex! Sherm, I would set up a sting with that package problem. Being retired your in control. Burn em!


----------



## icebucketjohn

HB Alex!!


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> with you it wouldnt surprise me if you really did send slide divers knowing how I feel about them. but if you did I don't know what they'll use them for now that they have them.
> sherman


Good thing I saved a couple here , All bring them to the OGF get together .


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody and Happy Birthday FOSR! 
I'ts a dang good thing the banks are closed today. 
I have a question, what is this guy for?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

man I miss st Clair


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> OK now this gets weird. There was a 1970s Greek terrorist group that went by the name November 17th, or sometimes just 17N. Their leader was named Aleksandros. On my birth certificate, I'm Aleksandaras.
> 
> Maybe I should go bomb a bank or something.


Alex, if you end up doing it we will be talking about it for years to come


----------



## scioto_alex

Zero proof, yeah. Just sworn testimony from several witnesses. Oh well if you don't like the facts, just re-post a political meme against board rules and pretend it isn't really happening.


----------



## ress

Hmmmm...... ... ..


----------



## 1basshunter

Hmmmm...... x2


----------



## Snakecharmer

Yep, keep the political memes out of the Derailer thread. Don't need to get it closed now...


----------



## ress

I got scolded for saying something one time.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76

Happy Birthday Alex!! I turned 61 this Year also.







Doesn't sound as old when you turn that old!! Sure glad we are on the topside!!


----------



## Daveo76

Let's not forget to check the smoke detectors,,,


----------



## Snakecharmer

If you're afraid of the answer, don't ask the question....


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> If you're afraid of the answer, don't ask the question....
> 
> View attachment 330711


made me laugh.

i'd be afraid my wife would say. who the hel* said I was a 1 anyway?
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Linda's son is moving out. Now I'll have to find someone else to stink my house up with cigs and dump 150 empty beer bottles in my trash every week.


----------



## ress

Sounds like he'll be back


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 330635
> View attachment 330637
> View attachment 330639
> man I miss st Clair


Did that thang swallow a softball?


----------



## sherman51

good morning bh, gotcha this time. good mornin to tou other guys, you know who you are.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

is everybody asleep?
sherman


----------



## bruce

No


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning sunshine


----------



## bruce

Morning Buttercup


----------



## scioto_alex

While Sherman was sleeping, I raided his garage, because, you know, everybody else does.






I'M KIDDING Sherman never sleeps because he has to go pee every 20 minutes like I do.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning sunshine





bruce said:


> Morning Buttercup


you guys need to get a room, LOL.

good morning everybody. man i'm finished with my 2nd cup of coffee now and ready to face the world.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> While Sherman was sleeping, I raided his garage, because, you know, everybody else does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M KIDDING Sherman never sleeps because he has to go pee every 20 minutes like I do.


I don't have the prostate problem so bad anymore. I had my prostate reamed out with a laser a few months ago. its worth the effoet to have it done.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

My prostate is still OK. But when I feel the urge to pee, I have about 90 seconds to do something about it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherman, shame on you


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I don't have the prostate problem so bad anymore. I had my prostate reamed out with a laser a few months ago. its worth the effoet to have it done.
> sherman


If y'all recall, I had the same thing done in 016. The worst part for me was initially when the doc stuck that camera-on-a-hose up ma junk. I SWEAR my toes curled and I saw stars for a few minutes. He was talking to me but he could of been talking in Swaheli for all I knew. 
But it was all worth it. 
Here's the interesting thing, the prostate is still growing
It's like cutting off a fingernail.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherman, shame on you
> View attachment 330783


I'm sober ...and like it!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I'm sober ...and like it!!!


You must mean I’m sober right now


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> You must mean I’m sober right now


Nope. He always is....now me.. I may have 2 beers a month......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I ment a night. Sorry


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> its not only a felony but its a federal crime.
> 
> about a yr and half ago we was having stuff stole on a regular basis. I kept reporting it to the postman and the post office. then I complained to my postman because the post office wasnt doing anything. he came back the next day and told me the only way they would get involved is if I get 3 police reports. so the next 2 items that came up missing I filed reports. i'm guessing the thief lives close by and seen the cop taking my reports. but the thefts stopped until back in may then no more until now. the order from fishusa.com was for some mad flash hot n tots. they sure catch fisherman. but will they work half as good on fish up on erie? all the bums that hung around here are in jail or afraid to show there face around here. and that includes my son. the prosecutor made a deal that was turned in to the judge for 2 yrs house arrest and time served. but the judge has to rule on it.
> sherman


Sounds like your Mayor in Muncie Indiana might be joining them bums in the slammer ! Just by chance does he fish ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> Sounds like your Mayor in Muncie Indiana might be joining them bums in the slammer ! Just by chance does he fish ?


He needs to move


----------



## sherman51

this place is infested with crooks. but I said when I moved in here i'd never move again.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> this place is infested with crooks. but I said when I moved in here i'd never move again.
> sherman


You outa to move out there to Buckeye ocean next Basshunter.
Not much carp in the lake but supposed to have some good saugeye.
And BH sure knows all the secret spots.

It's your lucky day uncle Sherm...
A little search found this nice place a couple doors down from BH:








As you can see, it's a double...so plenty of room for you and momma on one side...plenty of room for the kids and extended family on the other.
And it's well within your price range at $499,000


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You outa to move out there to Buckeye ocean next Basshunter.
> Not much carp in the lake but supposed to have some good saugeye.
> And BH sure knows all the secret spots.
> 
> It's your lucky day uncle Sherm...
> A little search found this nice place a couple doors down from BH:
> View attachment 330859
> 
> As you can see, it's a double...so plenty of room for you and momma on one side...plenty of room for the kids and extended family on the other.
> And it's well within your price range at $499,000


yeah thats pocket change for you, from the money you made off lazy's sheep, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^ but just think, the kids living in the other side could pay half the mortgage. And BM is just a couple doors down.
While on your many world travels, you can have the mailman can drop your packages off to BM. and he can also keep an eye out for your place while your gone keepin all them pesky thieves away. Just think of all the $ you'll save in stolen stuff alone. I'd bet BM wouldn't charge to much for them invaluable services either. Maybe just a few guided saugeye trips on one of your many boats as compensation.

You can even start your very own fishin show and guide service right on Buckeye ocean makin bookoo $. Then branch out like Roland Martin did down in Fla on Okeechobee and open up a resort, marina and campground.

When you become even 'more' rich and famous...will you still be our friend here on OGF???

PS...Don't tell nobody but I still have a few of them sheep left if'n you want to go into other businesses after you get moved.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^ but just think, the kids living in the other side could pay half the mortgage. And BM is just a couple doors down.
> While on your many world travels, you can have the mailman can drop your packages off to BM. and he can also keep an eye out for your place while your gone keepin all them pesky thieves away. Just think of all the $ you'll save in stolen stuff alone. I'd bet BM wouldn't charge to much for them invaluable services either. Maybe just a few guided saugeye trips on one of your many boats as compensation.
> 
> You can even start your very own fishin show and guide service right on Buckeye ocean makin bookoo $. Then branch out like Roland Martin did down in Fla on Okeechobee and open up a resort, marina and campground.
> 
> When you become even 'more' rich and famous...will you still be our friend here on OGF???
> 
> PS...Don't tell nobody but I still have a few of them sheep left if'n you want to go into other businesses after you get moved.


Yeah Sherman have BM help you just Leave me out of it


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> I ment a night. Sorry
> View attachment 330843


i've heard of having a long cool one. but I never envisioned this, LOL.



1basshunter said:


> Yeah Sherman have BM help you just Leave me out of it


who is this bm? I thought st and bh had all the money around here.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> i've heard of having a long cool one. but I never envisioned this, LOL.
> That a great Question!!! only person that can Answer that apparently is fastwater And I’m thinking he’s drinking so much latelyHe’s not even sure maybe it’s somebody made up in his twisted little mind sort of like an imaginary friend


----------



## 1basshunter

And good morning all hope you all have a great day today


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Mornin Basshunter!


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> You outa to move out there to Buckeye ocean next Basshunter.
> Not much carp in the lake but supposed to have some good saugeye.
> And BH sure knows all the secret spots.
> 
> It's your lucky day uncle Sherm...
> A little search found this nice place a couple doors down from BH:
> View attachment 330859
> 
> As you can see, it's a double...so plenty of room for you and momma on one side...plenty of room for the kids and extended family on the other.
> And it's well within your price range at $499,000


This is a Great idea ! Maybe another summer get away place for you and if your OGF friends put there 2 cents in like me you will be able to buy this in no time !


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Good Mornin Basshunter!


Ooooops!!!
Yes...that's it.
Was s'pose to be BH...not BM.

Uncle Sherm, once you and the clan get moved in next to BH, he will help you in ways you never imagined. He's kinds like the 'closet' Mayor out there at Buckeye ocean.
The 'E.F. Hutton of Buckeye ocean' if you will.
When he speaks out there, people listen and things start rollin.
Just think uncle Sherm...you and BH walkin out your back door to the water and gettin in one of your many boats and off fishin everyday. I'd bet *BH *would even let you park a few of your boats and land yachts down at his place. 

Mornin all...


----------



## scioto_alex

I started my day with signing over the titles to Lin's two vehicles. I "sold" them for one dollar each.

Now when he's out there with no driver's license and no insurance, and a beer in his hand, nothing will point back to me. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> This is a Great idea ! Maybe another summer get away place for you and if your OGF friends put there 2 cents in like me you will be able to buy this in no time !


Heck...between uncle Sherms place out there with all his campers/land yachts and BH's huge estate, we could have the OGF get together out there that could last all weekend.


----------



## bajuski

sherman51 said:


> i'm baaaaaaaack! welcome to my world. I do this every night. some nights are worse than others. the next time I get up i'll make coffee. hopefully it'll be after 5:00. you don't truly know a guy until you know how he sleeps.
> sherman



You know him even better if you know how many times he has to get up to pi$$.


----------



## fastwater

bajuski said:


> You know him even better if you know how many times he has to get up to pi$$.


Yep...and that seems to be just a tad 'better' than we want to know a fellar.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Ooooops!!!
> Yes...that's it.
> Was s'pose to be BH...not BM.
> 
> Uncle Sherm, once you and the clan get moved in next to BH, he will help you in ways you never imagined. He's kinds like the 'closet' Mayor out there at Buckeye ocean.
> The 'E.F. Hutton of Buckeye ocean' if you will.
> When he speaks out there, people listen and things start rollin.
> Just think uncle Sherm...you and BH walkin out your back door to the water and gettin in one of your many boats and off fishin everyday. I'd bet *BH *would even let you park a few of your boats and land yachts down at his place.
> 
> Mornin all...


i've always heard the way to tell a rich hillbilly is by how many vehicles we have on blocks. with all the junk I have around here I must be a very rich hillbilly, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I've heard that if you're looking for a place to burglarize, you don't want to go to the place that has an engine hanging in the tree out front.


----------



## 1basshunter

I just got this for you Sherman hope you like it


----------



## 1basshunter

And as far as having a Get together at the lake I would be happy to host


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Daveo76

Think this will work for me tomorrow???


----------



## Daveo76

Hmm, I didn't think Santa loaded. Taking the boat outta Buckeye. I have friends that live in Heath..might visit one day


----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> And as far as having a Get together at the lake I would be happy to host


My aunt is a "big cheese" at the Buckeye Lake Historical Museum. She has lived there for as long as I can remember..


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^ but just think, the kids living in the other side could pay half the mortgage. And BM is just a couple doors down.
> While on your many world travels, you can have the mailman can drop your packages off to BM. and he can also keep an eye out for your place while your gone keepin all them pesky thieves away. Just think of all the $ you'll save in stolen stuff alone. I'd bet BM wouldn't charge to much for them invaluable services either. Maybe just a few guided saugeye trips on one of your many boats as compensation.
> 
> You can even start your very own fishin show and guide service right on Buckeye ocean makin bookoo $. Then branch out like Roland Martin did down in Fla on Okeechobee and open up a resort, marina and campground.
> 
> When you become even 'more' rich and famous...will you still be our friend here on OGF???
> 
> PS...Don't tell nobody but I still have a few of them sheep left if'n you want to go into other businesses after you get moved.


Uncle Shermie's Fish Camp and Sheep Emporian. (Sheep -- Don't Ewe be Cold Tonight)


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Shermie's Fish Camp and Sheep Emporian. (Sheep -- Don't Ewe be Cold Tonight)


Uncle Sherm...do you see the talent here that's at your disposal???
BM and ressy have the inside political track and can get things done by greasin the palms of all them politicians out there that are as crooked as a dogs hind leg.
Lazy has the brains as far as knowing all the angles for settin up your business...some legal angles...more not. 
ST...the bestest attorney this side of Big Walnut Creek will keep you outta the pokey cause you used Lazy's 'angles'.
You'll get to move away from that no good thievin mailman and the rest of them lowlife scoundrels that know your schedule better than you and take all your stuff while you're travelin.
And...your whole clan will be able to live together under one roof but separate houses on the waterfront of the GREAT Buckeye ocean.
What more can you ask for???


----------



## sherman51

good night Gracie. I had a root canal on the 30th. a couple days later my jaw locked up where he gave me shots. I can only open my mouth about 3/4". hurts like crazy when I have to eat. I went back to see the dentist yesterday. he gave me a bunch of meds which I started today. he gave me a mussel relaxer to take at bedtime. im hoping it will help me sleep.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

well here I am again. the mussel relaxer didnt help. good morning guys. now im going back to bed,
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> well here I am again. the mussel relaxer didnt help. good morning guys. now im going back to bed,
> sherman


Good Morning Sherm. Wife is coughing up a storm ( sinuses she says, I say its a cold) and its garbage day so I had to get the cans down to the street. Reading a little then back for 40 winks...


----------



## sherman51

hey snake
I got the garbage cans mon night. its 20 till 5:00 and im trying to decide if I want to stay up or lay back down. i'm thinking I will lay down for awhile longer.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...do you see the talent here that's at your disposal???
> BM and ressy have the inside political track and can get things done by greasin the palms of all them politicians out there that are as crooked as a dogs hind leg.
> Lazy has the brains as far as knowing all the angles for settin up your business...some legal angles...more not.
> ST...the bestest attorney this side of Big Walnut Creek will keep you outta the pokey cause you used Lazy's 'angles'.
> You'll get to move away from that no good thievin mailman and the rest of them lowlife scoundrels that know your schedule better than you and take all your stuff while you're travelin.
> And...your whole clan will be able to live together under one roof but separate houses on the waterfront of the GREAT Buckeye ocean.
> What more can you ask for???


Who in the heck is BM he must be some type of imposter


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all I hope y’all have a wonderful day today. Except for that imposter BM


----------



## 0utwest

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Shermie's Fish Camp and Sheep Emporian. (Sheep -- Don't Ewe be Cold Tonight)


Uncle Shermie once told me , Mutton is Better than Nutton !


----------



## 1basshunter

0utwest said:


> Uncle Shermie once told me , Mutton is Better than Nutton !


And he would be the one to know that He’s probably an expert on that by now


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all I hope y’all have a wonderful day today. Except for that imposter BM


good morning to you all. this time im up to stay.



0utwest said:


> Uncle Shermie once told me , Mutton is Better than Nutton !


a little mutton never hurt anybody. and there's nothing like wool to keep you warm.



1basshunter said:


> And he would be the one to know that He’s probably an expert on that by now


you guys have me confused with fw or st. they took poor ol lazy's sheep and became the experts at large. they made millions then had to return the sheep. but I hear fw kept a few to keep him and st warm in the winter. you can drive by st's sometimes late at night and hear this weird sound. baaaaafastwater I just loves you. I cant wait for fw to not only deny this but turn it on me. but oll you old salts remember who had the sheep.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Who in the heck is BM he must be some type of imposter


Well...I did it again.  JSMH...at myself.
BM ='s Baker Mayfield when posting in the 'sports' forum. Which as a rule, I usually do before posting on the derailer. 

For the record though, we may be able to get BM(Baker Mayfields)to jump on the band wagon with 'team sherm' (BH, ressy, lazy, ST and FW) and he could make a commercial about uncle Sherms new business since it seems like he likes to do them.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> good morning to you all. this time im up to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> a little mutton never hurt anybody. and there's nothing like wool to keep you warm.
> 
> 
> 
> you guys have me confused with fw or st. they took poor ol lazy's sheep and became the experts at large. they made millions then had to return the sheep. but I hear fw kept a few to keep him and st warm in the winter. you can drive by st's sometimes late at night and hear this weird sound. baaaaafastwater I just loves you. I cant wait for fw to not only deny this but turn it on me. but oll you old salts remember who had the sheep.
> sherman


Hmmm....uncle Sherm...after a long discussion with the rest of the members of 'team sherm' we have that it's best to decline the offer of hooking you up with one of these sheep I offered you earlier as a business venture for you.
Seems you may have a tendency to fall in love, kick everyone else to the curb and get a divorce. This would not be good cause with the plans of the kids moving in the other half of the double and paying half the mortgage, they probably won't and you and your new four legged love would have to pay everything on your own.
Plus, while the lifestyle at Buckeye ocean is fairly laid back, it may be difficult for 'team Sherm' to get things done for you when they see you laying on the beach and going out to dinner with your furry...four legged friend.

Mornin all...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning everyone!


----------



## Smitty82

mornin


----------



## scioto_alex

My mom and her parents were in England after WW2. They still had food rationing. They could get old mutton from New Zealand, and she hated it.

They could also get whale meat, and they tried that ONLY ONCE


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Who in the heck is BM he must be some type of imposter


Isn't BM what Sherman left in that plugged roadside toilet?


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Isn't BM what Sherman left in that plugged roadside toilet?


I think you may be right about that!!!! Now we know why fastwater is Obsessed about BM good thinking snake charmer


----------



## scioto_alex

Lin is moving out but he's not completely gone yet.










Get out, I want my bedroom back.

I don't know where he is going to, but he will be their problem.

I granted him the courtesy of living in my house when his girlfriend kicked him out "for reasons which at this time are all too obvious" but when I started wanting $200/month for rent he found somewhere else.

I don't know where he landed. He did not respect me enough to tell me he's moving out.

Now I'll have to find someone else to fill my garage with their crap.










That rolling artwork F350 is gone from my driveway. And, it is no longer registered under my name so now I won't be liable if he harms someone with no insurance and a beer in his hand.

And he always has a beer in his hand.










Some guys grow to be adults but they are still giant boys.


----------



## Smitty82

That's unfortunate, but that is still one sweet F350.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Lin is moving out but he's not completely gone yet.
> 
> View attachment 330999
> 
> 
> Get out, I want my bedroom back.
> 
> I don't know where he is going to, but he will be their problem.
> 
> I granted him the courtesy of living in my house when his girlfriend kicked him out "for reasons which at this time are all too obvious" but when I started wanting $200/month for rent he found somewhere else.
> 
> I don't know where he landed. He did not respect me enough to tell me he's moving out.
> 
> Now I'll have to find someone else to fill my garage with their crap.
> 
> View attachment 331001
> 
> 
> That rolling artwork F350 is gone from my driveway. And, it is no longer registered under my name so now I won't be liable if he harms someone with no insurance and a beer in his hand.
> 
> And he always has a beer in his hand.
> 
> View attachment 331003
> 
> 
> Some guys grow to be adults but they are still giant boys.


Change the locks while you can LOL...…...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hmmm....uncle Sherm...after a long discussion with the rest of the members of 'team sherm' we have that it's best to decline the offer of hooking you up with one of these sheep I offered you earlier as a business venture for you.
> Seems you may have a tendency to fall in love, kick everyone else to the curb and get a divorce. This would not be good cause with the plans of the kids moving in the other half of the double and paying half the mortgage, they probably won't and you and your new four legged love would have to pay everything on your own.
> Plus, while the lifestyle at Buckeye ocean is fairly laid back, it may be difficult for 'team Sherm' to get things done for you when they see you laying on the beach and going out to dinner with your furry...four legged friend.
> 
> Mornin all...


I told you guys that he would come back at me. but he doesn't talk about all the furry 4 legged creatures thats in love with him. he uses the excuse if he marries one of them the rest will n**ter him. and this keeps them at bay.

why does everyone want to slam me at every turn? I open the door and tell on fw but nobody runs with it. instead they bring up old news on me. i'll bet if the truth be told all you guys keep secrets about things you have done. but I see now why you keep them close to your breast.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I told you guys that he would come back at me. but he doesn't talk about all the furry 4 legged creatures thats in love with him. he uses the excuse if he marries one of them the rest will n**ter him. and this keeps them at bay.
> 
> why does everyone want to slam me at every turn? I open the door and tell on fw but nobody runs with it. instead they bring up old news on me. i'll bet if the truth be told all you guys keep secrets about things you have done. but I see now why you keep them close to your breast.
> sherman


Fake news


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I told you guys that he would come back at me. but he doesn't talk about all the furry 4 legged creatures thats in love with him. he uses the excuse if he marries one of them the rest will n**ter him. and this keeps them at bay.
> 
> 
> sherman


 Fastwawa does bring up the sheep a lot. I bet you're on the right trail Sherm.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## ress

Why does that one on the right have 5 legs? Inbreeding or cross DNA with something else? Wait a second,,,it has weird red ear tags to! Looks like the critter is messed up!


----------



## sherman51

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 331025


fw's back yard at bedtime. the first one gets to sleep at the foot of fw's bed. yeah right!!!!
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm - you're slipping... You let me have one.


----------



## Hatchetman

scioto_alex said:


> I started my day with signing over the titles to Lin's two vehicles. I "sold" them for one dollar each.
> 
> Now when he's out there with no driver's license and no insurance, and a beer in his hand, nothing will point back to me. One less thing to worry about.


Hope you took the license plates off before they left....


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Hope you took the license plates off before they left....


That is good advice


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Why does that one on the right have 5 legs? Inbreeding or cross DNA with something else? Wait a second,,,it has weird red ear tags to! Looks like the critter is messed up!


It was born at 3 mile island.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...do you see the talent here that's at your disposal???
> BM and ressy have the inside political track and can get things done by greasin the palms of all them politicians out there that are as crooked as a dogs hind leg.
> Lazy has the brains as far as knowing all the angles for settin up your business...some legal angles...more not.
> ST...the bestest attorney this side of Big Walnut Creek will keep you outta the pokey cause you used Lazy's 'angles'.
> You'll get to move away from that no good thievin mailman and the rest of them lowlife scoundrels that know your schedule better than you and take all your stuff while you're travelin.
> And...your whole clan will be able to live together under one roof but separate houses on the waterfront of the GREAT Buckeye ocean.
> What more can you ask for???


Regardless of what Uncle Shermie says, *I LIKE THE WAY EWE THINK!*


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> It was born at 3 mile island.


Same place this three antlered buck was born:


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm - you're slipping... You let me have one.


man I must have been asleep at the wheel to get 13499 and not get 13500. it would have been so easy. but on the other hand if I get them all what fun is it?



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 331075


thats how I feel on ogf at times.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning to all I hope you guys have a great day Sherman must be sleeping in today it’s 6:06


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning Burkcarp thank for the like


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning Burkcarp thank for the like


good mornin


----------



## scioto_alex

Hatchetman said:


> Hope you took the license plates off before they left....


Nah, I'm not worried about that. With my name off the titles, whatever may happen I know I won't have to go back to that horrible impound lot.

Last time I was there, one booth was occupied by a dummy of the character from the Edward Munch painting _The Scream_.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Morning all!



sherman51 said:


> ...
> 
> ...thats how I feel on ogf at times.
> sherman


Like uncle Sherm...yet another customer that is very disgruntled with the US Postal Service for not getting their packages:





...that makes two turkeys upset with their mailman.


----------



## scioto_alex

Some quirks of English language:

"Disgruntled" exists only in the negative. It means someone is disappointed or dissatisfied. But you never heat the opposite, where someone who is satisfied, is gruntled.

"Nonplussed" means not bothered or made fearful. Who gets plussed?

"Affable" means friendly but that -able suffix suggests something that can be done. I've met many affable people but I've never affed any of them. Not that anyone can prove, anyway.


----------



## sherman51

I don't know why I didnt say good morning earlier. and now its to late. so i'll say good afternoon at 12:23.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

Shermy can have all of his boats and RVs...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I don't know why I didnt say good morning earlier. and now its to late. so i'll say good afternoon at 12:23.
> sherman


I know that answer!!!!! You’re losing it


----------



## scioto_alex

You guys would have a laugh at the way I can belt out _Back Home Again in Indiana_ in a Jim Neighbors voice. It cannot be done quietly.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I know that answer!!!!! You’re losing it


I was doing ok until I got on this thread with all you guys picking on me. 

and now to top it off I found out last month I had rocky mountain spotted fever. going to an infectious disease doctor the 4th to get checked out. still having a lot of problems.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Keep us posted uncle Sherm.


----------



## sherman51

I ain't staying up but i'll get my good mornings out of the way. good morning sportsmen and the rest of you to.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## sherman51

goooooood mornin everybody. just glad to be with you guys this mornin.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I was doing ok until I got on this thread with all you guys picking on me.
> 
> and now to top it off I found out last month I had rocky mountain spotted fever. going to an infectious disease doctor the 4th to get checked out. still having a lot of problems.
> sherman


Uncle Sherman, Man you just cannot catch a break


----------



## scioto_alex

Good morning and happy umbrellas


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. I'm back from the MIL's where here hot water tank decided it would corrode and leak under pressure. Split foryer home with 3/4 the basement carpeted. 
The new tank has a pan with a drain hole on the side and a hose that runs to a drain. They sold one that actually has a float on the side that would sit in a pan and actually sound an alarm if the float raises. 
I understand there's also a gizmo that could send you a text if water was detected. Granny had none of that.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. I'm back from the MIL's where here hot water tank decided it would corrode and leak under pressure. Split foryer home with 3/4 the basement carpeted.
> The new tank has a pan with a drain hole on the side and a hose that runs to a drain. They sold one that actually has a float on the side that would sit in a pan and actually sound an alarm if the float raises.
> I understand there's also a gizmo that could send you a text if water was detected. Granny had none of that.


Bummer for sure!!!
Nothing like stepping off that last basement step onto the carpet in your sock feet and getting socks soaked up the the ankles.
Been there...done that.
Did you get her all fixed up?


----------



## Hatchetman

scioto_alex said:


> Nah, I'm not worried about that. With my name off the titles, whatever may happen I know I won't have to go back to that horrible impound lot.
> 
> Last time I was there, one booth was occupied by a dummy of the character from the Edward Munch painting _The Scream_.
> 
> View attachment 331123


Your name off the titles will have no effect on the judge. The plates are now fictitious, hope you have some extra cash laying around for the fine and it won't be cheap....


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Bummer for sure!!!
> Nothing like stepping off that last basement step onto the carpet in your sock feet and getting socks soaked up the the ankles.
> Been there...done that.
> Did you get her all fixed up?


Thanks FW. Yes we did. Granny has got hot H2O again. We had 2 shop vans going at the same time, ducking up water. We don't know if the carpet will have to be replaced or not. Anybody ever been in this type of a pickle?
There's also 2 dehumidifiers and 3 - 20" box fans running.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> Your name off the titles will have no effect on the judge. The plates are now fictitious, hope you have some extra cash laying around for the fine and it won't be cheap....


But he got the best lawyer money can buy!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 331275


Him just playin' possum.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks FW. Yes we did. Granny has got hot H2O again. We had 2 shop vans going at the same time, ducking up water. We don't know if the carpet will have to be replaced or not. Anybody ever been in this type of a pickle?
> There's also 2 dehumidifiers and 3 - 20" box fans running.


Yes...I have been in that situation.
If the carpet(including the padding underneath) can be totally dried out within 24 hours, most of the time the carpet can be saved. Being wet any longer than that time frame causes the glue in the backing of the carpet to start coming undone and the carpet then has to be replaced.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yes...I have been in that situation.
> If the carpet(including the padding underneath) can be totally dried out within 24 hours, most of the time the carpet can be saved. Being wet any longer than that time frame causes the glue in the backing of the carpet to start coming undone and the carpet then has to be replaced.


Thanks brother. We hit it pretty hard and went without hot water for a few days while we concentrated on the carpet.
We even had to shut the water off to the house due to a faulty outside hose bib type shutoff that allowed some water to get by it. We replaced that pos with a ball cock shut off valve.


----------



## ress

We bleached and water the concrete. Wife did it. Not sure amount of bleach. Kills smelly mold smell.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

its nice and peaceful around here today.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> its nice and peaceful around here today.
> sherman


It won't be nice and peaceful around here tomorrow when the Penn State Lions come to town.


----------



## fastwater

^^^ You know that's right!!!
Gonna be 'party time' tomorrow starting at approx. 3:30-4 o'clock.
That's for those that wait until after the game.
For those starting early, they will be partying when most of us are just getting up to post good morning here on OGF.
In uncle Sherman's case...when he gets up to go pee.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 331305


Whenever I tell the wife to look one direction, she invariably looks the other way. I'll say, your other left.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy dose the Basement have drywall that has gotten wet if so you will want to put some holes in there to dry the drywall and the wood studs that is behind it out or else you will get mold. I would keep running the fans and the dehumidifiers for a little longer


----------



## Lazy 8

Copy that. Thanks brother!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning!


----------



## sherman51

good morning sir. im on my 2nd cup of java and as ready to go as I get.
sherman


----------



## Daveo76

Mornin' all!!


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!!!! Coffee is on and I'm doing laundry.....yep, I know how to party


----------



## scioto_alex

Hatchetman said:


> Your name off the titles will have no effect on the judge. The plates are now fictitious, hope you have some extra cash laying around for the fine and it won't be cheap....


Maybe I'm wrong but I believe it's off of me. Or else, what more does it take to shake off responsibility? I don't drive the vehicles and they are not registered in my name.


----------



## fastwater

Gooood mornin!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Lin is gone and yesterday I cleaned the last of his stuff out. Today I settle in. Then I won't be sleeping with streetlights in my eyes.


----------



## 1basshunter

bassplayer said:


> Good mornin'!!!! Coffee is on and I'm doing laundry.....yep, I know how to party


Man you’re just the party Animal


----------



## 1basshunter

It was a very late night for me fishing buckeye ocean the fishing was epic lot of people gotten there limit


----------



## bassplayer

1basshunter said:


> Man you’re just the party Animal


You know it!!! Laundry, dishes, and searching for a good savory ham recipe......we livin' large!!!


----------



## fastwater

bassplayer said:


> Good mornin'!!!! Coffee is on and I'm doing laundry.....*yep, I know how to party*


Easy does it bass player.



1basshunter said:


> Man you’re just the party Animal


I think he may be one of those early partying OSU fans we were talking bout last night.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> It was a very late night for me fishing buckeye ocean the fishing was epic lot of people gotten there limit


Minnows on the bottom???


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Minnows on the bottom???[/QUO


 it was a jerk bait type of night slow rolling it with a Pause and a ever so slight Twitch repeat


----------



## 1basshunter

bassplayer said:


> You know it!!! Laundry, dishes, and searching for a good savory ham recipe......we livin' large!!!


I think we’re all probably jealous of your life, except for maybe Sherman he has coin the phrase I’m living a dream


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I think we’re all probably jealous of your life, except for maybe Sherman he has coin the phrase I’m living a dream


I think you are correct on both counts BH.
Spent all day yesterday makin jerky, loadin speed loaders for inline, stocking possibles bag and gettin ready for deer camp. Was wore out at day's end.

Where the rest of us have to slave and do our own manual labor...uncle Sherm just pays someone to do his.
With his world travelin...He doesn't have time for all that trivial nonsense.
Heck...if'n he could figure out a way to get someone to get up n pee for him he would.
He doesn't even have to go to the grocery store cause them starvin Ethiopians send him his groceries to his front door.
Must be nice to be independently wealthy like he is.


----------



## bajuski

fastwater said:


> I think you are correct on both counts BH.
> Spent all day yesterday makin jerky, loadin speed loaders for inline, stocking possibles bag and gettin ready for deer camp. Was wore out at day's end.
> 
> Where the rest of us have to slave and do our own manual labor...uncle Sherm just pays someone to do his.
> With his world travelin...He doesn't have time for all that trivial nonsense.
> Heck...if'n he could figure out a way to get someone to get up n pee for him he would.
> He doesn't even have to go to the grocery store cause them starvin Ethiopians send him his groceries to his front door.
> Must be nice to be independently wealthy like he is.




He's a handsome sweet talker, he can get away with ANYTHING


----------



## 0utwest

scioto_alex said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I believe it's off of me. Or else, what more does it take to shake off responsibility? I don't drive the vehicles and they are not registered in my name.


Better to be safe than sorry and I would ask for them back , If he keeps them I would call the local police and report it . You know the old saying Sh** flows down hill !


----------



## fastwater

bajuski said:


> He's a handsome sweet talker, he can get away with ANYTHING


He's a silver tongued devil for sure.
Could cut a sheeps wool till it was completely bald...with the poor sheep standin there watchin him do it...then convince the sheep it wasn't him.


----------



## 0utwest

Well after 13 months of retirement going back to work starting dec. 2nd ! Still will be able to make the OGF get together and Wow is Time flying By !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> But he got the best lawyer money can buy!


NOPE I DON'T WORK PRO BONO


----------



## Snakecharmer

0utwest said:


> Well after 13 months of retirement going back to work starting dec. 2nd ! Still will be able to make the OGF get together and Wow is Time flying By !


Back at the school or something else?


----------



## 0utwest

Snakecharmer said:


> Back at the school or something else?


Another School , Didn't really want to go back but just turning 57 and the Money they offered plus the way my retirement system works ( SERS ) it was to good to pass up ! Im thinking also of investing in Uncle Shermies Travelin Fishin Show or His RV and Boat Show !


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> NOPE I DON'T WORK PRO BONO


You DID for me!!!

Well...kinda...sorta...
...that trip to Vegas you and I took after you sprung me from the hoosegow dealin with them...shall we just say... 'fellars of influence' was kinda payment I reckon.
But even that trip wasn't nearly payment enough for all services rendered such as greasin the Judges and Wardens palmettos , gettin me and Bubba's award winnin Jailhouse Romen Noodle recipe book copyrighted and published and gettin uncle Sherms nice insurance lady to come off that 'life altering' insurance payout.
ST='s the bestest attorney this side of the Lil Miami River.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> NOPE I DON'T WORK PRO BONO


Is he related to Sonny?


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Another School , Didn't really want to go back but just turning 57 and the Money they offered plus the way my retirement system works ( SERS ) it was to good to pass up ! Im thinking also of investing in Uncle Shermies Travelin Fishin Show or His RV and Boat Show !


Yet another offer to help get uncle Sherm and his clan relocated and set up in his new multi billion $ empire.
Can see uncle Sherms pic on the front page of Forbes magazine as we type.
Headlines would read 'Livin the Dream' :


----------



## scioto_alex

I never tried to grease a judge. Not in front of the jury and all that. But I suspect they go commando under those robes. 

And I couldn't reach the warden through the bars.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Lin is gone and yesterday I cleaned the last of his stuff out. Today I settle in. Then I won't be sleeping with streetlights in my eyes.


congrats on the new digs. if they are not in your name you should be good. but if your letting him use your plates you may still get in trouble.



1basshunter said:


> I think we’re all probably jealous of your life, except for maybe Sherman he has coin the phrase I’m living a dream


yeah then why do most of my dreams end up with a nightmare?



fastwater said:


> I think you are correct on both counts BH.
> Spent all day yesterday makin jerky, loadin speed loaders for inline, stocking possibles bag and gettin ready for deer camp. Was wore out at day's end.
> 
> Where the rest of us have to slave and do our own manual labor...uncle Sherm just pays someone to do his.
> With his world travelin...He doesn't have time for all that trivial nonsense.
> Heck...if'n he could figure out a way to get someone to get up n pee for him he would.
> He doesn't even have to go to the grocery store cause them starvin Ethiopians send him his groceries to his front door.
> Must be nice to be independently wealthy like he is.


yep my dad blasted old truck is setting down at the end of the driveway with a bad fuel pump. and i'm having to wait until I get paid on the 1st to have it fixed. to big of a job to do it myself. so im paying to have it done. everything I own need a oil change. I bought about 10 cases of oil at a auction last month. if it warms up a little I plan to change the oil myself.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

You probably remember when motor oil came in paper cans with metal lids.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> You probably remember when motor oil came in paper cans with metal lids.


Notice how the sniper shoots a bunch of holes in the truck lid while its in the gas station? Somehow the holes have disappeared when Steve Martin drives it into the carnival parking lot.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ...
> 
> everything I own need a oil change. *I bought about 10 cases of oil *at a auction last month. if it warms up a little I plan to change the oil myself.
> sherman


See how rich you are...you need 10 cases of oil to do an oil change on that fleet of vehicles you have.
Just think...when you get moved to Buckeye Ocean next door to BH and your business gets up and runnin, you can hire a poor fellar like me to keep the oil changed in your fleet while you and BH are out fishin in one of them yachts you own.

Ten cases of oil would last me the next 50 yrs for no more vehicles than I have.



sherman51 said:


> *yep my dad blasted old truck is setting down at the end of the driveway with a bad fuel pump.* and i'm having to wait until I get paid on the 1st to have it fixed. to big of a job to do it myself. so im paying to have it done.
> sherman


I bet that dirty thievin mailman...or one of them neighborhood crackheads needed a fuel pump and stole yours
PM our resident attorney, the notorious Mr ST ESQ, tell him about it and he'll call your 'nice' insurance lady and she'll cut you a FAT check to get it fixed. 
Prolly enough to buy you a new truck when ST gets done smooth talkin to her.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, the reason you think your dreams end up and do a nightmare it’s because you’re luckier than the rest of us and that is why we look up to you with admiration


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Notice how the sniper shoots a bunch of holes in the truck lid while its in the gas station? Somehow the holes have disappeared when Steve Martin drives it into the carnival parking lot.


Hes steve frickin Martin...he fixed em


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You DID for me!!!
> 
> Well...kinda...sorta...
> ...that trip to Vegas you and I took after you sprung me from the hoosegow dealin with them...shall we just say... 'fellars of influence' was kinda payment I reckon.
> But even that trip wasn't nearly payment enough for all services rendered such as greasin the Judges and Wardens palmettos , gettin me and Bubba's award winnin Jailhouse Romen Noodle recipe book copyrighted and published and gettin uncle Sherms nice insurance lady to come off that 'life altering' insurance payout.
> ST='s the bestest attorney this side of the Lil Miami River.


You know OUR agreement...one hand washes the other


----------



## Hatchetman

scioto_alex said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I believe it's off of me. Or else, what more does it take to shake off responsibility? I don't drive the vehicles and they are not registered in my name.


Alex....When you bought the vehicle you bought license plates for THAT vehicle. When you sell or trade that vehicle the license plates come off and you can transfer them to the next car/trk that you buy, they do not belong on a vehicle that you don't own. He would be guilty of failure to register his, was yours, vehicle and you are guilty of letting him use your license plates by not removing them. Just trying to save you some money and headaches. Sneak over to where ever the vehicles are with a screw driver and or wrench and get those plates....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> You know OUR agreement...one hand washes the other


...and we have some 'CLLEEEAANN' hands!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Man,a guy leaves for a couple of hrs and you guys go crazy chewing the fat.....


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Alex....When you bought the vehicle you bought license plates for THAT vehicle. When you sell or trade that vehicle the license plates come off and you can transfer them to the next car/trk that you buy, they do not belong on a vehicle that you don't own. He would be guilty of failure to register his, was yours, vehicle and you are guilty of letting him use your license plates by not removing them. Just trying to save you some money and headaches. Sneak over to where ever the vehicles are with a screw driver and or wrench and get those plates....


True Words, but some people have to learn the hard way


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ...and we have some 'CLLEEEAANN' hands!!!


I hope you guys aren’t much more friendlier than that


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I hope you guys are much more friendlier than that


sorry I'm getting creeped out..


----------



## scioto_alex

Linda's grand-children are down in the basement, tearing the house down from underneath, which is not a good idea.

Kids, sometimes it's entertaining to see them making up their own fun.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> See how rich you are...you need 10 cases of oil to do an oil change on that fleet of vehicles you have.
> Just think...when you get moved to Buckeye Ocean next door to BH and your business gets up and runnin, you can hire a poor fellar like me to keep the oil changed in your fleet while you and BH are out fishin in one of them yachts you own.
> 
> Ten cases of oil would last me the next 50 yrs for no more vehicles than I have
> 
> but I bought small cases of 100% synthetic oil for 2.00 a qt. I don't remember just how many qt's is to a case.
> 
> 
> 
> 1basshunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys aren’t much more friendlier than that
> 
> 
> 
> bubba was teaching them how to get along in the slammer when they were taught 1 hand washes the other while teaching them the ***** ******. things you need to know in jail.
> sherman
Click to expand...


----------



## fastwater

^^^What happens on cell block A ...stays on cell block A!


----------



## sherman51

I wont say good morning because i'm going back to bed. but its been awhile since anyone posted. so I posted just so there is a post. will post again about 2:00 or 3:00. good night men and fw bh, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Good night uncle Sherm.


----------



## sherman51

i'm back!
sherman


----------



## ress

LOL


----------



## sherman51

good morning everybody. its time to get up and start another beautiful blessed day.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Good morning...I'm heading back to bed...


----------



## ress

Could not sleep well so came down here and watched the Buckeye game again. Our 26 yr old above the stove microwave died a couple months ago so we decided to get another after the basement wall was finished. Man have those changed! Can get em now that steam cleans and some will brown the food!


----------



## scioto_alex

Good morning, I slept in my old back bedroom again. Man that room still smells like an ashtray, that stink is probably in the carpet.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> sorry I'm getting creeped out..


FOSR creeped me out talking about going commando. *TMI!*


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I wont say good morning because i'm going back to bed. but its been awhile since anyone posted. so I posted just so there is a post. will post again about 2:00 or 3:00. good night men and fw bh, LOL.
> sherman


Hey Shermie, have you ever tried to not drink a lot like after 1700 or 1800? You don't need that 12 pack you drink before bed. 
Try it? What do you have to lose besides a good night's sleep?


----------



## scioto_alex

This week on my daily visits to the grocery, I saw they have local apples. I could tell because they weren't waxed; they look like they came straight off the tree. They have that fresh apple aroma.

Funny thing is, they don't have the little PLU number stickers and the cashiers have been stumped as to how to ring them up.

This morning I'll process them into apple pie filling.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, have you ever tried to not drink a lot like after 1700 or 1800? You don't need that 12 pack you drink before bed.
> Try it? What do you have to lose besides a good night's sleep?


thats not my problem. I have 2 or 3 cups of coffee in the morning. that gets me moving and gets my day started. I have maybe 1 soda all day. but I do have sugar free pop cycles all day for cotton mouth I get from all the meds I take. after they reamed my prostate I don't need to use the bathroom so much. I just don't sleep good because of the ptsd from my time in the marine corps.

I was tested for sleep apnea. I didnt have it but was told I have some type of sleeping disorder but was never checked any farther. I have a lot of nightmares that wake me. I usually try going to the bathroom while i'm up. once in a great while i'll sleep through the night. its so strange to go to bed and not wake until morning.
sherman

missed 13600 by one post!!!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm a light sleeper, too. "Sleeping with one eye open" might describe it. Always wary of any sound or light.


----------



## ress

Sherm, I have terrible sleep habits too. Doc says go for a 20 min walk after diner, gets things settled. Most of my issues are digestion. When I wake up in the middle of the night to hit the jon the dog growls and then it follows me and then I'am awake. I'll go down stairs, turn on the tv and sometimes fall asleep and sometimes not. I think all older guys have sleep issues.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> good morning everybody. its time to get up and start another beautiful blessed day.
> sherman


Boy you're slipping, left another go by....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well I was over by sherm today and gonna buy him lunch but he never responded


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well I was over by sherm today and gonna buy him lunch but he never responded


 Yeah he talks the best 1:00 in the morning


----------



## Lazy 8

Wakey


sherman51 said:


> thats not my problem. I have 2 or 3 cups of coffee in the morning. that gets me moving and gets my day started. I have maybe 1 soda all day. but I do have sugar free pop cycles all day for cotton mouth I get from all the meds I take. after they reamed my prostate I don't need to use the bathroom so much. I just don't sleep good because of the ptsd from my time in the marine corps.
> 
> I was tested for sleep apnea. I didnt have it but was told I have some type of sleeping disorder but was never checked any farther. I have a lot of nightmares that wake me. I usually try going to the bathroom while i'm up. once in a great while i'll sleep through the night. its so strange to go to bed and not wake until morning.
> sherman
> 
> missed 13600 by one post!!!!!


Dang, sorry to hear that brother. Have you looked into getting a Service Carp?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well I was over by sherm today and gonna buy him lunch but he never responded


what do you mean I never responded? I was home all day and nobody rang the door bell. I didnt even go to church today. I had a root canal and m jaw locked up. it was giving me fits today. the wife went and took our granddaughters.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Yeah he talks the best 1:00 in the morning


it was 2:00 when I got started. but it was 1:00 according to the time stamp.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> what do you mean I never responded? I was home all day and nobody rang the door bell. I didnt even go to church today. I had a root canal and m jaw locked up. it was giving me fits today. the wife went and took our granddaughters.
> 
> 
> 
> it was 2:00 when I got started. but it was 1:00 according to the time stamp.
> sherman


I was in Albany at 1100


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> I was in Albany at 1100


i'll pm you my number and if your ever that close again you can call me. you can tell by my oversized gut I need all the free meals I can get, LOL. all kidding aside it would be a pleasure to have lunch or even a cup of coffee with you. I think its like 18 miles from Albany to muncie. of course muncie has more places to eat. bob evans and the sunshine café serves breakfast all day.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well I was over by sherm today and gonna buy him lunch but he never responded


Someone Stole his doorbell just like everything else he has or should I say had poor guy I wonder if I’ll ever catch a break


----------



## scioto_alex

I've been able to get by without locking my doors. I'm on the west side of Columbus which is supposed to be full of crackheads etc., but nobody has messed with us.


----------



## Lazy 8

Gobble, gobble.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

So, for all you military guys, there is F Troop.






I ran a crew of student groundskeeping workers at OSU; back then the A Team was a popular show.

I named us the F Team. We really did organize around that. There was a loyalty to service and a pride in accomplishment. And we did accomplish a lot of work. For cheap, in a CWA union shop.
-----

It's the way you walk when you sweep the dock

And the move you need when you pull the weed

It's break-landscaping, outasite! You clean by day, it gets trashed by night!


Yeah! Breakscapin! Happening right now! Brought to you by The F Team! Remember, when we do nothing, we nothing RIGHT!


----------



## sherman51

the fuel pump went out on my truck. cant get it fixed until next week. so I jacked it up and changed the oil as it was due for a oil change. also changed the oil in my 06 grand marquis. my wife's new 08 has about 1000 miles to go. i'm going to use the full synthetic oil I bought at the auction in it. I got 6 cases of 6 qts per case. I used regular oil in the truck and high mileage oil in the car that I bought at the auction. but once I change the oil in the wife's car I will have paid for all the oil I bought. so my next 10 oil changes are free.
sherman


----------



## ress

Have heard if your vehicle has not had synthetic to start with don't change to synthetic. Seals start to either shrink or swell which leads to leaks. And don't mix them either.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yep, synthetic oil will find ways to leak.

It's great for cold weather, though.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Have heard if your vehicle has not had synthetic to start with don't change to synthetic. Seals start to either shrink or swell which leads to leaks. And don't mix them either.


why does so many articles say to change to synthetic? the biggest thing I see is to stay with the same weight oil as your using now. a lot of the synthetic oils are much thinner than the standard oils most people use. the oil I bought is 5 w 20 and 5 w 30. a lot of the synthetic oil is 0 w 20. the guy I bought the car from said he had always used synthetic since he got it
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay guys I still have that hunting dog for sale


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Uncle Sherman, I hope you enjoy the young turkey that we all chipped in for you to enjoy may you have a happy Thanksgiving


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hay guys I still have that hunting dog for sale


i'm interested in the dog. I will tie it up close to my stand and choose the right buck that stops by.



1basshunter said:


> Uncle Sherman, I hope you enjoy the young turkey that we all chipped in for you to enjoy may you have a happy Thanksgiving


I should know better. i'm going to catch he** for this. but I have no need for the extra thingy with the turkey. I have been chemically castrated for yrs.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> i'm interested in the dog. I will tie it up close to my stand and choose the right buck that stops by.
> 
> 
> 
> I should know better. i'm going to catch he** for this. but I have no need for the extra thingy with the turkey. I have been chemically castrated for yrs.
> sherman


*TMI!*


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> why does so many articles say to change to synthetic? the biggest thing I see is to stay with the same weight oil as your using now. a lot of the synthetic oils are much thinner than the standard oils most people use. the oil I bought is 5 w 20 and 5 w 30. a lot of the synthetic oil is 0 w 20. the guy I bought the car from said he had always used synthetic since he got it
> sherman


Hmmm, kinda reminds me of something, oh, MY ORIGINAL POST! I guess we've gone full circle!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hmmm, kinda reminds me of something, oh, MY ORIGINAL POST! I guess we've gone full circle!


anything is possible on this thread. now where did I put my 1st post? I sure look forward to reading all the new derails.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 331639


Maybe so Mr. Piggy, but your day's coming in about a month. The best thing about fixing a ham for Christmas is having ham 'n eggs the next morning! Yummy!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> *TMI!*


Worth repeating...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Worth repeating...


Amen brother, Amen.


----------



## G.lock

Hey Sherm, go ahead and use the synthetic oil.
I went from dinosaur oil to synthetic in my car 15 years ago with no problem. This car is abused, I used to run track days with it but now just slide it on back roads (getting too old to play with the kids). Absolutely no problems and maximum abuse.
When synthetic first came out there was some truth to this but the oil companies quickly corrected the formulas. Today you can even buy blended oils that have both.


----------



## scioto_alex

You get more power out of a motor with synthetic.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 331639





Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe so Mr. Piggy, but your day's coming in about a month. The best thing about fixing a ham for Christmas is having ham 'n eggs the next morning! Yummy!


a lot of people fix ham and turkey. but they only need one ham, LOL. our dil has fixed both the last 3 yrs. but this yr she said turkey only for thanksgiving.

I don't think I good morning you guys today. so before it turns afternoon good morning guys & gals.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

if any of you guys have plans to come to the get together and haven't signed up yet get you buts over to the get together thread and let them know your going to be there. we only have 26 now and part of them are +1's. I might have +2 if my oldest son isn't working. its jan 18th from 1:00 to 3:00 or whenever.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> if any of you guys have plans to come to the get together and haven't signed up yet get you buts over to the get together thread and let them know your going to be there. we only have 26 now and part of them are +1's. I might have +2 if my oldest son isn't working. its jan 18th from 1:00 to 3:00 or whenever.
> sherman


^^^...and with plenty of time left between now and then...don't forget to save your $ cause you promised to pick up the tab for Outwest dinner.
I'll call Planks to confirm but I think the prime rib dinner is about $25 and the filet mignon dinner about $35.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^...and with plenty of time left between now and then...don't forget to save your $ cause you promised to pick up the tab for Outwest dinner.
> I'll call Planks to confirm but I think the prime rib dinner is about $25 and the filet mignon dinner about $35.


no, you promised I was going to pay. thats kinda like being a cosigner on a loan. if I don't pay you have to. eat all you want out west fw will have to pay. and it serves him right.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> no, you promised I was going to pay. thats kinda like being a cosigner on a loan. if I don't pay you have to. eat all you want out west fw will have to pay. and it serves him right.
> sherman


Now wait just a dagburn minute here...I wasn't even there last year at the get together when you promised Outwest to pick up his tab this year. And I believe Outwest to be a man of his word. So if'n he said you told him you would pick up the tab this year...for the hundreds of $'s of fishin tackle he's sent you...I gotta believe him.
Besides that...bein that Outwest is much,much younger with most likely a much better memory, if'n you don't remember tellin him that...maybe you outta get you some of this:








It's good for memory loss in us more senior fellars.

Thinkin we need to take a 'aye-nay' vote here on the derailer as to who all believes you promised Outwest to pick his meal tab up this year at the get together.

All those believen uncle Sherm promised Outwest to pick up his meal tab this year at the get together...vote AYE.

Those that think uncle Sherm forgot he promised Outwest to pick up his meal tab...vote NAY.

I vote..AYE!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Now wait just a dagburn minute here...I wasn't even there last year at the get together when you promised Outwest to pick up his tab this year. And I believe Outwest to be a man of his word. So if'n he said you told him you would pick up the tab this year...for the hundreds of $'s of fishin tackle he's sent you...I gotta believe him.
> Besides that...bein that Outwest is much,much younger with most likely a much better memory, if'n you don't remember tellin him that...maybe you outta get you some of this:
> View attachment 331695
> 
> It's good for memory loss in us more senior fellars.
> 
> Thinkin we need to take a vote here on the derailer as to who all believes you promised Outwest to pick his meal tab up this year at the get together.


sounds good to me but you was the one that started about picking up his tab. he only said I was responsible for every bodies pine float and I agreed. and this makes you my cosigner on his meal. so even if I agree to pick up his tab you have to pay when I don't. the restaurant will go after your deep pockets. you have very deep pockets compared to my measly disability money. and the good thing is they cant touch my disability money. so you stuck your foot in that big mouth of your this time.

besides he paid my tab last yr. and if I pick up his tab this yr it would countermine his very kind gesture last yr.

as you didnt make it last yr you got off cheap. I think they should be voting to see if you pick up both our tabs. that would be a great gesture on your part.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening to everyone


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy and fastwater what is up with uncle Sherman? It’s like he doesn’t like the turkey the we all chipped in and sent it to him.... I thought he told us that he likes young turkeys am I missing something thereI thought he told us that he likes young turkeys am I missing something there maybe he does need some ginkgo biloba


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> sounds good to me but you was the one that started about picking up his tab. he only said I was responsible for every bodies pine float and I agreed. and this makes you my cosigner on his meal. so even if I agree to pick up his tab you have to pay when I don't. the restaurant will go after your deep pockets. you have very deep pockets compared to my measly disability money. and the good thing is they cant touch my disability money. so you stuck your foot in that big mouth of your this time.
> 
> besides he paid my tab last yr. and if I pick up his tab this yr it would countermine his very kind gesture last yr.
> 
> as you didnt make it last yr you got off cheap. I think they should be voting to see if you pick up both our tabs. that would be a great gesture on your part.
> sherman


I think it would be a fine gesture for Fastwawa to treat Outwest and Sherman to a fine lunch. Makes up for skipping out last year.


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> the fuel pump went out on my truck. cant get it fixed until next week. so I jacked it up and changed the oil as it was due for a oil change. also changed the oil in my 06 grand marquis. my wife's new 08 has about 1000 miles to go. i'm going to use the full synthetic oil I bought at the auction in it. I got 6 cases of 6 qts per case. I used regular oil in the truck and high mileage oil in the car that I bought at the auction. but once I change the oil in the wife's car I will have paid for all the oil I bought. so my next 10 oil changes are free.
> sherman





fastwater said:


> Now wait just a dagburn minute here...I wasn't even there last year at the get together when you promised Outwest to pick up his tab this year. And I believe Outwest to be a man of his word. So if'n he said you told him you would pick up the tab this year...for the hundreds of $'s of fishin tackle he's sent you...I gotta believe him.
> Besides that...bein that Outwest is much,much younger with most likely a much better memory, if'n you don't remember tellin him that...maybe you outta get you some of this:
> View attachment 331695
> 
> It's good for memory loss in us more senior fellars.
> 
> Thinkin we need to take a 'aye-nay' vote here on the derailer as to who all believes you promised Outwest to pick his meal tab up this year at the get together.
> 
> All those believen uncle Sherm promised Outwest to pick up his meal tab this year at the get together...vote AYE.
> 
> Those that think uncle Sherm forgot he promised Outwest to pick up his meal tab...vote NAY.
> 
> I vote..AYE!


AYE and im going for the filet ! Uncle Shermie you sound like J Paul Getty , With all those $$$ and your tryin to pass off my meal ticket to poor ole fastwater ! !


----------



## 1basshunter

Looking like uncle Sherman is not going to man up and pay with Just a very small fraction of all that moldy money he has


----------



## ress

I hope they have bologna, you know, tube steak! My taste in the middle of the afternoon with a 2 hr drive each way can't do big meals.


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> I hope they have bologna, you know, tube steak! My taste in the middle of the afternoon with a 2 hr drive each way can't do big meals.


I could make so much fun Over you’re Choice of steak but I will not (hopefully)


----------



## ress

I think ZZTOP has a song that has the words, "Tube Steak Bogey" in it?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Lazy and fastwater what is up with uncle Sherman? It’s like he doesn’t like the turkey the we all chipped in and sent it to him.... I thought he told us that he likes young turkeys am I missing something thereI thought he told us that he likes young turkeys am I missing something there maybe he does need some ginkgo biloba


I saw that Turkey sherm...shame shame on u


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> I saw that Turkey sherm...shame shame on u


Some people are just a little or a lot Different.... I guess different strokes for different folks


----------



## 1basshunter

Uncle Sherman, did you know about Tom sister winning a Silver medal at the Olympics in the high jump I think that’s fantastic


----------



## 1basshunter

All right guys let’s help Sherman out we all know he has more illnesses and problems than anybody else in the world so far I know of this please add to the list of anything else we know of
He has lockjaw
He got Rocky Mountain spotted fever or Lyme disease or it is rocky Mountain spotted lime disease not sure of which
He has frequent peeing problems
And a newly developed loss of memory


I know there has to be more I just cannot think of them right now but I think he’s very close to contracting Ebola or the black plague


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Uncle Sherman, did you know about Tom sister winning a Silver medal at the Olympics in the high jump I think that’s fantastic


Hmmm...as well as I know ST, he never told me his sister won a Silver medal in the high jump at the Olympics. 
And I even met his sister.
Shame on you ST for not braggin on her a bit when I met her.

What do ya'll think bout a fellar that's like a brother to ya not tellin ya bout his sister bein famous when ya meet her???


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> All right guys let’s help Sherman out we all know he has more illnesses and problems than anybody else in the world so far I know of this please add to the list of anything else we know of
> He has lockjaw
> He got Rocky Mountain spotted fever or Lyme disease or it is rocky Mountain spotted lime disease not sure of which
> He has frequent peeing problems
> And a newly developed loss of memory
> 
> I know there has to be more I just cannot think of them right now but I think he’s very close to contracting Ebola or the black plague


Diarrhea or dirty shorts syndrome
Bad ticker
Carp Fever


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good evening to everyone





1basshunter said:


> Lazy and fastwater what is up with uncle Sherman? It’s like he doesn’t like the turkey the we all chipped in and sent it to him.... I thought he told us that he likes young turkeys am I missing something thereI thought he told us that he likes young turkeys am I missing something there maybe he does need some ginkgo biloba


that was young beavers, not turkey. I get enough flak from some of the turkey's on this thread. the only turkey I like is wild turkey.



1basshunter said:


> Uncle Sherman, did you know about Tom sister winning a Silver medal at the Olympics in the high jump I think that’s fantastic


no I did not know that he has a superstar for a sister. and as fw said he kept it a secret.
sherman


----------



## 0utwest

1basshunter said:


> Looking like uncle Sherman is not going to man up and pay with Just a very small fraction of all that moldy money he has[/QUOTE





1basshunter said:


> All right guys let’s help Sherman out we all know he has more illnesses and problems than anybody else in the world so far I know of this please add to the list of anything else we know of
> He has lockjaw
> He got Rocky Mountain spotted fever or Lyme disease or it is rocky Mountain spotted lime disease not sure of which
> He has frequent peeing problems
> And a newly developed loss of memory
> 
> 
> I know there has to be more I just cannot think of them right now but I think he’s very close to contracting Ebola or the black plague


He may be close to contracting Ebola, But trust me he already has CHEAPOLA !


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ...no I did not know that he has a superstar for a sister. and as fw said he kept it a secret.
> sherman


But don't you fellars think he should have told me when he introduced me to her???


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> He may be close to contracting Ebola, But trust me he already has CHEAPOLA !


...along with a bad case of selective amnesia.


----------



## 1basshunter

I think when he dies and from the sound of it from everybody he should donate his body to science they will have a field day with it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

That ain't funny Sherman..she lost her legs in a accident


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> That ain't funny Sherman..she lost her legs in a accident


BH brought her up not Sherm


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> That ain't funny Sherman..she lost her legs in a accident


Was that before or after she won the high jump medal???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wow....just wow


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wow....just wow


Just tryin to figure out if'n she had won that medal before or after you introduced her to me.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> That ain't funny Sherman..she lost her legs in a accident


so sorry st I didnt mean to offend you. I had no way of knowing she had lost her legs. I wasnt trying to be funny, I was sinsear with my post.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Mornin Sherm . Happy Thanksgiving Eve to All! May your bellies be full tomorrow and everyday.


----------



## 1basshunter

Wow you guys are not very nice to Tom..... sorry Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mornin. Sher. Look between her legs


----------



## ress

Batten down the hatches boys, she's going to get windy today. I gota tuck the grills against the house and take down the flag.


----------



## scioto_alex

Wow looks like you guys had a rough night.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> so sorry st I didnt mean to offend you. I had no way of knowing she had lost her legs. I wasnt trying to be funny, I was sinsear with my post.
> sherman


I’m thinking that you should buy tom’s dinner on the 18 to help make him feel better....he’s had to help her ever since the Accident come on Sherman step it up and help him out one more dinner will not Break your bank


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Good Mornin Sherm . Happy Thanksgiving Eve to All! May your bellies be full tomorrow and everyday.


hey good morning snake. what was you doing up so early? good morning to the rest of you derailers, even fw.



1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking that you should buy tom’s dinner on the 18 to help make him feel better....he’s had to help her ever since the Accident come on Sherman step it up and help him out one more dinner will not Break your bank


im pretty sure tom can afford to pay his own tab better than I can. but if fw breaks down and pays for outwest and me i'm sure I could pay for tom. but fw is a real pinchpenny. he need to get down off his high horse and quit being a Scrooge. he has been a scrooge so long it' would twist his pride to pay for both of us. but just maybe he'll get up off some of his money and do the right thing.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Dang there are news stories about workers at Amazon warehouses suffering injuries because they have to hustle fast.

I like warehouse work because it's orderly. Everything in its place. But, as with many jobs, if you have to run you're not doing it right.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> so sorry st I didnt mean to offend you. I had no way of knowing she had lost her legs. I wasnt trying to be funny, I was sinsear with my post.
> sherman





1basshunter said:


> Wow you guys are not very nice to Tom..... sorry Tom


There's a couple things about this whole 'sister' and ST thing ya'll don't know...and why I'm a bit offended with ST not tellin me she won the high jump medal at the Olympics until lately here in this thread.

See, a while after ST introduced sis and I, her and I started datin.
Things went well for a long time and though she never mentioned winnin the medal in the Olympics, there were talks about us tyin the knot.
Yep...she became the apple of my eye and it got serious!
Then one night we went for a short walk moonlit walk past where het and ST grew up. As we was on the sidewalk approachin the house, there was a huge tree in the front yard that she told me she used to climb. She said the tree had doubled in size but she thought it would be nice to just sit on the first limb again which was about 6-7 ft off the ground. Sooo...when we got to the tree, I helped her up to sit on the limb.
As she sat there, she started tellin stories of her childhood at that house...even bringin up her old childhood sweetheart that used to climb that tree with her.
I thought that was kinda strange to bring up until she followed up her childhood sweetheart stories to tell me that he had looked her up and she kinda wanted to start seein him again.
Well...my heart was broke...and I flew mad, told her I never wanted to see her again and walked off.
The next mornin, I get woke up by the PoPo beating on my door.
When I answered the door, there was two very mad, big ole tobacky chewin sheriffs screamin at me and wantin to put me in the slammer. 
Heck...with both of them screamin at the same time, I didn't even know what they was talkin about until they showed pics of finding sis still up in the tree that mornin.
Guess I got so mad when she told me about wantin to see her old flame that when I walked off, I didn't think about how she was gonna get down with no legs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> There's a couple things about this whole 'sister' and ST thing ya'll don't know...and why I'm a bit offended with ST not tellin me she won the high jump medal at the Olympics until lately here in this thread.
> 
> See, a while after ST introduced sis and I, her and I started datin.
> Things went well for a long time and though she never mentioned winnin the medal in the Olympics, there were talks about us tyin the knot.
> Yep...she became the apple of my eye and it got serious!
> Then one night we went for a short walk moonlit walk past where het and ST grew up. As we was on the sidewalk approachin the house, there was a huge tree in the front yard that she told me she used to climb. She said the tree had doubled in size but she thought it would be nice to just sit on the first limb again which was about 6-7 ft off the ground. Sooo...when we got to the tree, I helped her up to sit on the limb.
> As she sat there, she started tellin stories of her childhood at that house...even bringin up her old childhood sweetheart that used to climb that tree with her.
> I thought that was kinda strange to bring up until she followed up her childhood sweetheart stories to tell me that he had looked her up and she kinda wanted to start seein him again.
> Well...my heart was broke...and I flew mad, told her I never wanted to see her again and walked off.
> The next mornin, I get woke up by the PoPo beating on my door.
> When I answered the door, there was two very mad, big ole tobacky chewin sheriffs screamin at me and wantin to put me in the slammer.
> Heck...with both of them screamin at the same time, I didn't even know what they was talkin about until they showed pics of finding sis still up in the tree that mornin.
> Guess I got so mad when she told me about wantin to see her old flame that when I walked off, I didn't think about how she was gonna get down with no legs.


AND SHE STILL AINT FORGAVE U


----------



## scioto_alex

Dang that wind is wild, blowing every which way. You can hear the gusts roaring in the treetops. One of my patio chairs was in the neighbor's yard.

It must be a really nasty day out on the lakes.

Edited to add, I can hear leaves hitting the house.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> AND SHE STILL AINT FORGAVE U


I for one don’t blame her on that shame on you fastwater I bet it was in the winter with subzero Wind chill


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> There's a couple things about this whole 'sister' and ST thing ya'll don't know...and why I'm a bit offended with ST not tellin me she won the high jump medal at the Olympics until lately here in this thread.
> 
> See, a while after ST introduced sis and I, her and I started datin.
> Things went well for a long time and though she never mentioned winnin the medal in the Olympics, there were talks about us tyin the knot.
> Yep...she became the apple of my eye and it got serious!
> Then one night we went for a short walk moonlit walk past where het and ST grew up. As we was on the sidewalk approachin the house, there was a huge tree in the front yard that she told me she used to climb. She said the tree had doubled in size but she thought it would be nice to just sit on the first limb again which was about 6-7 ft off the ground. Sooo...when we got to the tree, I helped her up to sit on the limb.
> As she sat there, she started tellin stories of her childhood at that house...even bringin up her old childhood sweetheart that used to climb that tree with her.
> I thought that was kinda strange to bring up until she followed up her childhood sweetheart stories to tell me that he had looked her up and she kinda wanted to start seein him again.
> Well...my heart was broke...and I flew mad, told her I never wanted to see her again and walked off.
> The next mornin, I get woke up by the PoPo beating on my door.
> When I answered the door, there was two very mad, big ole tobacky chewin sheriffs screamin at me and wantin to put me in the slammer.
> Heck...with both of them screamin at the same time, I didn't even know what they was talkin about until they showed pics of finding sis still up in the tree that mornin.
> Guess I got so mad when she told me about wantin to see her old flame that when I walked off, I didn't think about how she was gonna get down with no legs.


im beginning to think your a big blowhard. and something fishy about the sister. if I'm wrong about the sister st your welcome to send me a pm putting me in my place.

fw you haven't answered as to you footen the bil for outwest and me. once I know you've got us covered I can make plans to pay st's bill. but he's limited to 6 alcoholic drinks. don't want him driving drunk.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

one other thing. I want to wish all my derailer friends a happy and blessed day tomorrow. I also wish all of you luck finding your gifts on black Friday.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> im beginning to think your a big blowhard. and something fishy about the sister. if I'm wrong about the sister st your welcome to send me a pm putting me in my place.
> 
> fw you haven't answered as to you footen the bil for outwest and me. once I know you've got us covered I can make plans to pay st's bill. but he's limited to 6 alcoholic drinks. don't want him driving drunk.
> sherman


St can only handle 2..


----------



## 1basshunter

Make that 2 cases


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> AND SHE STILL AINT FORGAVE U


Can't say as I blame her either.
When I got home that night, had I not let my temper get the best of me...I could have at least called the fire dept. so they could have got her down.



1basshunter said:


> I for one don’t blame her on that shame on you fastwater I bet it was in the winter with subzero Wind chill


Yes...it was very cold that night. Them two POPO's said with her havin a dress on, if'n she woulda had legs they woulda got frostbit.



sherman51 said:


> im beginning to think your a big blowhard. and something fishy about the sister. if I'm wrong about the sister st your welcome to send me a pm putting me in my place.
> 
> *fw* *you haven't answered as to you footen the bil for outwest and me.* once I know you've got us covered I can make plans to pay st's bill. but he's limited to 6 alcoholic drinks. don't want him driving drunk.
> sherman


Nope...not picken up tab for you or Outwest...and I keep my promises.
Outwest already has a guy that promised him to pay his tab cause all the fishin stuff Outback gave him.

Speakin of 'big blowhards'...the guy that promised Outback to pick up his tab(and is now back peddlin) ain't bought any groceries ever since he took advantage of them poor starvin Ethiopians tellin them he didn't have any $ for groceries to eat on this winter. They felt sorry fer him and been sendin him all his groceries every month whilst he's been spendin $ hand over fist travelin the world.
They even sent him an Ethiopian turkey(aka swamp chicken) to fix tomorrow fer Thanksgiven.
I'm thinkin if that fellar was right, he outta have enough money saved to pay for Outbacks, ST's, BH's, BK's and my tab.

Beats all I ever seen...


----------



## 1basshunter

Mr Lazy has been slacking on this thread lately I hope Uncle sunshine Sherman did not give him some Young turkey meat to eat if that is the case he may be deathly ill


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> one other thing. I want to wish all my derailer friends a happy and blessed day tomorrow. I also wish all of you luck finding your gifts on black Friday.
> sherman


+1 on wishing ALL a very Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> *Mr Lazy has been slacking on this thread lately * I hope Uncle sunshine Sherman did not give him some Young turkey meat to eat if that is the case he may be deathly ill


Yes he has!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Mr Lazy has been slacking on this thread lately I hope Uncle sunshine Sherman did not give him some Young turkey meat to eat if that is the case he may be deathly ill


I've been busy honing my skills with Microsoft Paint. It's pretty amazing what a fellar can add to a pic or take away. Pretty cool.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Happy Thanksgiving you deranged bass turds...love you all.....ST.


----------



## fastwater

Swamp chicken recipe for uncle Sherm.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Batten down the hatches boys, she's going to get windy today. I gota tuck the grills against the house and take down the flag.


Wife out of town?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Can't say as I blame her either.
> When I got home that night, had I not let my temper get the best of me...I could have at least called the fire dept. so they could have got her down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it was very cold that night. Them two POPO's said with her havin a dress on, if'n she woulda had legs they woulda got frostbit.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...not picken up tab for you or Outwest...and I keep my promises.
> Outwest already has a guy that promised him to pay his tab cause all the fishin stuff Outback gave him.
> 
> Speakin of 'big blowhards'...the guy that promised Outback to pick up his tab(and is now back peddlin) ain't bought any groceries ever since he took advantage of them poor starvin Ethiopians tellin them he didn't have any $ for groceries to eat on this winter. They felt sorry fer him and been sendin him all his groceries every month whilst he's been spendin $ hand over fist travelin the world.
> They even sent him an Ethiopian turkey(aka swamp chicken) to fix tomorrow fer Thanksgiven.
> I'm thinkin if that fellar was right, he outta have enough money saved to pay for Outbacks, ST's, BH's, BK's and my tab.
> 
> Beats all I ever seen...


I still say you was the one that promised outwest's tab would be covered by me. go back through the past posts and you wont find anything i've said about picking up anybody's tab. but if you read them close you'll find where you said I was picking up his tab. just read the past posts. so even if you wont pick up my tab you owe it to outwest to pick up his tab. I don't really need you to pick up my tab because I will have bologna sandwiches in my cooler in the car. and i'm a cheap date as I don't usually have more than 2 drinks. I just wont spend good money on booze and have to do without on something else.

no your trying to shame me into using a credit card to buy for all 4 of you guys. just no way in he** im picking up you tab. you've got money you've never seen. you should be shamed into picking up the total tab for everyone. you remind me of my youngest son. you guys thinks I sh*t money.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

7 little posts.


----------



## sherman51

6 little posts.


----------



## sherman51

5 little posts.


----------



## sherman51

4 little posts.


----------



## sherman51

3 little posts.


----------



## sherman51

2 little posts.


----------



## sherman51

1 little posts.


----------



## sherman51

this should do it.


----------



## sherman51

no way was I going to bed with 7 posts.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I *still say you was the one that promised outwest's tab would be covered by me. *go back through the past posts and you wont find anything i've said about picking up anybody's tab. but if you read them close you'll find where you said I was picking up his tab. just read the past posts. so even if you wont pick up my tab you owe it to outwest to pick up his tab. I don't really need you to pick up my tab because I will have bologna sandwiches in my cooler in the car. and i'm a cheap date as I don't usually have more than 2 drinks. I just wont spend good money on booze and have to do without on something else.
> 
> no your trying to shame me into using a credit card to buy for all 4 of you guys. just no way in he** im picking up you tab. you've got money you've never seen. you should be shamed into picking up the total tab for everyone. you remind me of my youngest son. you guys thinks I sh*t money.
> sherman


You gotta do better than that uncle Sherm...
...I'll say for sure that you're more slippery than a hand full of eels in a barrel of owl poo when it comes to spendin a $.
You sure you ain't one of them slick politicians I was watchin the other night in the debate that's gettin ready to run for POTUS???

Wasn't me who 1st said you promised to pick up Outwest tab like you keep sayin.

Here's Outwest response to you in post #96 in the OGF get together thread when you was sayin how far it would be for you to travel:

Nov 3, 2019#96 

*0utwest*
344
701
198
*Sherman said:*
its about 140 miles for me but I'll be there with bells on.
Sherman

*Outwest replied:*
Still a little closer for you sherm. showing about 200 for me but all be there for that free meal you promised !

Report
Unlike+ QuoteReply
You, ress, 1basshunter and 3 others like this.
Sleep tight...and take you some Ginkgo Biloba before you go nighty night.


----------



## ress

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Just me and my oldest boy here last night so we went to a Irish Pub that has great food. I don't know if Bison is Irish but they have a half pound burger that's awesome! Couple Nitro Porter beers to go with it to.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter

Happy thanksgiving to all !!!!!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Today you will see husbands in grocery stores, carrying shopping lists and having no clue of what they're trying to find.


----------



## Smitty82

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## sherman51

Smitty82 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving


happy thanksgiving to you one and all.

I have a great idea. instead of going to a tavern for our get together lets all meet up at fw's. that way he can serve us all deer meat. no tab to pick up. but it would have to be byob as im sure he wouldnt want to buy booze for us.
sherman


----------



## ress

I second that........I'll bring the tater salad...just sayin......


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning and happy turkey day!!


----------



## bajuski

sherman51 said:


> happy thanksgiving to you one and all.
> 
> I have a great idea. instead of going to a tavern for our get together lets all meet up at fw's. that way he can serve us all deer meat. no tab to pick up. but it would have to be byob as im sure he wouldnt want to buy booze for us.
> sherman



OH NO, another way to weasel out of your obligations


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy Thanksgiving to all you Derailer Turkeys.


----------



## sherman51

bajuski said:


> OH NO, another way to weasel out of your obligations


i'm not trying to weasel out of anything. I have never said I would pick up his tad in the 1st place. fw has just been aggin it on. thats why he's my cosigner. if I don't pay he has to. and i'm not paying a tab I never agreed to pay. so now fw will have to pay. but a friendly cookout would be the way to go.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!!!



sherman51 said:


> happy thanksgiving to you one and all.
> 
> I have a great idea. instead of going to a tavern for our get together lets all meet up at fw's. that way he can serve us all deer meat. no tab to pick up. but it would have to be byob as im sure he wouldnt want to buy booze for us.
> sherman





bajuski said:


> OH NO, another way to weasel out of your obligations


Yep...like I said...more slippery than marbles on an ice skatin rink when it comes to spendin a $.

But...y'all are welcome!!!
And I suggest a whole weekend bash starting on Fri runnin through Sun. afternoon.

House is kinda small but plenty of woods to party in.
Uncle Sherm would have to drive his land yacht for extra sleepin/party quarters.
To keep the drinkin and driven down, it would only be prudent for uncle Sherm to pick everyone up in the party bus too...especially Outwest.
Uncle Sherm...between all the break downs and pee breaks you may want to leave now so you can have everyone here on time.

WARNING: SHEEP BARN IS OFF LIMITS:


----------



## Lazy 8

Now THAT'S funny. ^^^

Here's some more Thanksgiving humor...


----------



## fastwater

^^^ that's some good stuff lazy.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...like I said...more slippery than marbles on an ice skatin rink when it comes to spendin a $.
> 
> But...y'all are welcome!!!
> And I suggest a whole weekend bash starting on Fri runnin through Sun. afternoon.
> 
> House is kinda small but plenty of woods to party in.
> Uncle Sherm would have to drive his land yacht for extra sleepin/party quarters.
> To keep the drinkin and driven down, it would only be prudent for uncle Sherm to pick everyone up in the party bus too...especially Outwest.
> Uncle Sherm...between all the break downs and pee breaks you may want to leave now so you can have everyone here on time.
> 
> WARNING: SHEEP BARN IS OFF LIMITS:


I would gladly bring the mh and pull my 32' camper behind it for extra sleeping room. but no way will I drive it around like that to pick everybody up. but the weekend thing sounds great. that way guys could come sat or sun to meat you, lol.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Turkey breast on an offset smoker, yes it can be done.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I would gladly bring the mh and pull my 32' camper behind it for extra sleeping room. *but no way will I drive it around like that to pick everybody up*. but the weekend thing sounds great. that way guys could come sat or sun to meat you, lol.
> sherman


For everyone's safety, I think it would only be the right thing to do uncle Sherm. Won't really need to pull the camper...just pick everyone up in the party bus.
Also, if'n it snows, we may have to put chains on the tires to get it out come Sunday. It will come down the hill just fine...goin back out is gonna be tricky.
If'n we can't get her out, we'll just have to party till spring.


----------



## bajuski

sherman51 said:


> I would gladly bring the mh and pull my 32' camper behind it for extra sleeping room. but no way will I drive it around like that to pick everybody up. but the weekend thing sounds great. that way guys could come sat or sun to meat you, lol.
> sherman


We're glad that you're thick skinned Uncle Sherm. WAIT, it might be Nephew Sherm to me....


----------



## ress

What was the name of that tractor you and miss puddin head wrassled on?


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> What was the name of that tractor you and miss puddin head wrassled on?


That would be miss Amber.


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, I learned a long time ago that if people didn't pick on you and tease you that they just plain don't like you. 
Can't you just feel the love with every single post?


----------



## Lazy 8

More Thanksgiving humor with a couple of special ways to fix the Turkey for FOSR man...


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, I learned a long time ago that if people didn't pick on you and tease you that they just plain don't like you.
> Can't you just feel the love with every single post?


There's no doubt he is well loved around here. 
Was spending time reading back through this 'award winning' thread.
Had a bunch of laughs re-reading some of the 'love' that's been spread since its onset.
Am very happy to have been a part of it and looking forward to many more laughs...


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## ress

Who eats at noon and who eats at 6ish? -- 6ish here.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Noon


----------



## M R DUCKS

Both ! duh


----------



## 1basshunter

I start drinking at noon and after a bit I don’t care if I eat


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman Leave that bird alone you are a sick puppy Sherman


----------



## bajuski

Noon, supper and turkey neck soup for too long tomorrow and days after......


----------



## fastwater

Ate from 2pm on today.


----------



## Burkcarp1

You guys must have scared unca Sherm away...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Ate from 2pm on today.


Stay away from the tequila....


----------



## fastwater

^^^ 
Boy...do I remember those days!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 331965
> Sherman Leave that bird alone you are a sick puppy Sherman


See Shermie? Can't you just feel the love oozing out from every orifice?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> You guys must have scared unca Sherm away...


Think it mighta been all that mushy 'love' talk we was havin about havin love for him.
Old 'salts' like him usually get all red faced, fidgety and quite when that kinda talk starts happenin.
Soon as we start talkin smack about him again, like given him a shot of penicillin for an STD...he'll pep right back up again and be given as good as he gets


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy say...
Rich people stay rich by living like they're poor.
Poor people stay broke by living like they're rich.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Who eats at noon and who eats at 6ish? -- 6ish here.


I have a late breakfast then I snack until my 6:00 meal then snack on the sweets.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning everyone!


----------



## fastwater

Mornin BK...and all the rest of you derailer heatherns that can't sleep.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## ress

In laws had a 34 pound bird for 34 people and there was just scrapes left! The pie lady brought 11 pies! As always I bring home mencemeat for me. She gets it from an old timer who makes it in the spring and puts it in a celler to age.


----------



## scioto_alex

In the radio news, some guy in Grand Rapids was magnet fishing and he pulled up a German hand grenade from world war 1.

Those were called potato mashers.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> In laws had a 34 pound bird for 34 people and there was just scrapes left! The pie lady brought 11 pies! As always I bring home mencemeat for me. She gets it from an old timer who makes it in the spring and puts it in a celler to age.


There's only 4 kinds of pie that I'll eat, hot, cold, single crust and double crust.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all I’m just getting up from thanksgiving drinking day


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning everyone!





fastwater said:


> Mornin BK...and all the rest of you derailer heatherns that can't sleep.





1basshunter said:


> Good morning all I’m just getting up from thanksgiving drinking day



im a little late getting to ogf. but good mornin to you guys and the rest of ogf. I had some shopping to do. I needed a tv for the place in tn. I found an off brand 4k smart tv at the military exchange for 199.00 tax free with free shipping. all you vets should check out the exchange. its tax free with free shipping.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Wish I could afford a 4K TV. ^^^
There's nothing like a turkey and dressing samich the day after Thanksgiving. A little cranberry sauce on the side? That brings up a good topic for debate. The cranberry sauce that has the consistancy of Jello or the other kind? Me? The solid Jello style.
And hey, here at 1600 I'll get to watch my Mountaineers get beat playing football. Err, I mean, kick butt playing football.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Wish I could afford a 4K TV. ^^^
> There's nothing like a turkey and dressing samich the day after Thanksgiving. A little cranberry sauce on the side? That brings up a good topic for debate. The cranberry sauce that has the consistancy of Jello or the other kind? Me? The solid Jello style.
> And hey, here at 1600 I'll get to watch my Mountaineers get beat playing football. Err, I mean, kick butt playing football.


just let fw and bh know that all your money is gone from your bid deal with fw. even they could cough up 100.00 each for one like I got. they had them at best buy for the same price. but you still had to pay sales tax and pick them up. I don't know about the quality yet but only 199.00 sounded awful good to me.


----------



## scioto_alex

Sherman, I don't have much experience with a PX but I did have a job that took me to the commissaries. They were switching over to the wireless tech (802.11) for their inventory tracking.

The commissaries have their own "military coupons" which are not valid off-base.

Being on base is not like being out in public. It's a whole different set of rules. And that was before 9/11. When I went to Camp LeJune, the guard shack was unoccupied, with a big sign saying PROCEED. I doubt it's like that now.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> im a little late getting to ogf. but good mornin to you guys and the rest of ogf. I had some shopping to do. *I needed a tv for the place in tn.* I found an off brand 4k smart tv at the military exchange for 199.00 tax free with free shipping. all you vets should check out the exchange. its tax free with free shipping.
> sherman





Lazy 8 said:


> Wish I could afford a 4K TV. ^^^
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Hey lazy...you and I can't afford the tv...let alone 'the 'place' down in Tn'.
> 
> Must be nice to have 'places' strung all over the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy 8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy say...
> *Rich people stay rich by living like they're poor.*
> Poor people stay broke by living like they're rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think in uncle Sherm's case you could change that to:
> 'Uncle Sherm stays rich by screamin I'm so poor'.
Click to expand...


----------



## sherman51

your right to a point. i'm rich in ways some people never know. god family and friends.

if I got it I always have something to spend it on. like the tv I bought for 199.00 when I would have bought a Samsung for 399.99 if I had 399.00. I bought what I had the money for.
sherman


----------



## bruce

So Lazy are trying to say you like PIE.


Lazy 8 said:


> There's only 4 kinds of pie that I'll eat, hot, cold, single crust and double crust.


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> So Lazy are trying to say you like PIE.


Only 1/2 as much as it likes me. 
Gimme a slice of pecan or my personal favorite
...COCONUT CREAM w/ a small mountain of merang (sp?) on it.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Only 1/2 as much as it likes me.
> Gimme a slice of pecan or my personal favorite
> ...COCONUT CREAM w/ a small mountain of merang (sp?) on it.


my wife loves coconut cream but my favorite is pecan.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

This was at Sam's Club on Wed.


----------



## fastwater

^^^ A good coconut cream with a flakey crust is my number one also.
Pecan second and cherry coming in third.
Growing up I never had birthday cake for my BD...never was much of a cake eater.
Mom always baked me a pie.
Remember many BD's in which I'd come home from school and mom would have the dough rolled out on the kitchen counter and she would ask me what kind of pie I wanted.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^ A good coconut cream with a flakey crust is my number one also.
> Pecan second and cherry coming in third.
> Growing up I never had birthday cake for my BD...never was much of a cake eater.
> Mom always baked me a pie.
> Remember many BD's in which I'd come home from school and mom would have the dough rolled out on the kitchen counter and she would ask me what kind of pie I wanted.


Now that's a loving/caring Mom.
Gimme that cherry or apple and make it ala mode with a scoop of vanilla ice cream!!! (this ain't healthy, I got myself all worked up and all we have is punkin pie)
Regarding the pics of the TV's above...I came out tv-less. 
Maybe I could go to Shermie's house and be a Peeping Tim and watch his thru his picture winder?


----------



## 0utwest

My mom always made me cheery dream whip pie for my BDAY ! My Fav.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Now that's a loving/caring Mom.
> Gimme that cherry or apple and make it ala mode with a scoop of vanilla ice cream!!! (this ain't healthy, I got myself all worked up and all we have is punkin pie)
> Regarding the pics of the TV's above...I came out tv-less.
> Maybe I could go to Shermie's house and be a Peeping Tim and watch his thru his picture winder?


Lazy...if'n I had uncle Sherms $ I would have bought you a TV.

Come to think about it...the good book teaches us " if'n you have two...and your neighbor has none, then you should give one of yours to your neighbor".
Since you don't have a tv and uncle Sherm now has two(one for his estate in Indy and the other for his estate in Tn) bein the good, rich believen fellar he is, he outta give you that new tv he got such a deal on.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> My mom always made me cheery dream whip pie for my BDAY ! My Fav.


Did she ever fix you a nice, big fat filet???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Did she ever fix you a nice, big fat filet???


My mom made me liver and onions for my birthday..and made me eat it


----------



## Burkcarp1

Peach pie is the best.. Sherm I thought you were broke????


----------



## CoonDawg92

Lazy 8 said:


> A little cranberry sauce on the side? That brings up a good topic for debate. The cranberry sauce that has the consistancy of Jello or the other kind? Me? The solid Jello style.


I like both for different things. For the main Thanksgiving Turkey meal, a big slice of the canned jello kind to mix around in my cornbread dressing.

For the aftermath turkey sandwich, the extra tartness of the kind with whiole cranberries in it gives a nice bite to that slab of leftover breast on toast.


----------



## CoonDawg92

Writing about it made me want another...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Peach pie is the best.. Sherm I thought you were broke????


Rich guys always scream broke.
That's how they keep their millions.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> My mom made me liver and onions for my birthday..and made me eat it


There's not too much I won't eat but I draw the line on liver. I can't get past the smell. 
Leave it outside in the hot sun for 2-3 days and catch catfish with it.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Lazy...if'n I had uncle Sherms $ I would have bought you a TV.
> 
> Come to think about it...the good book teaches us " if'n you have two...and your neighbor has none, then you should give one of yours to your neighbor".
> Since you don't have a tv and uncle Sherm now has two(one for his estate in Indy and the other for his estate in Tn) bein the good, rich believen fellar he is, he outta give you that new tv he got such a deal on.


Yea, maybe when carp fly like pigs?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, maybe when carp fly like pigs?


With all that 'love' he got quite again didn't he???


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Did she ever fix you a nice, big fat filet???


Yes she did Always Spoiled me on my BDAY ! God Rest Her Soul !


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> With all that 'love' he got quite again didn't he???


He starts out strong in the am and then kinda peter's out as the day goes on.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> My mom made me liver and onions for my birthday..and made me eat it


Actually just mentioning that makes me hungry..


----------



## scioto_alex

Pecan pie for me, too. I have some apple pie filling on hand now.

I was at the grocery and I could tell the apples were local because they weren't waxed.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Actually just mentioning that makes me hungry..


I refuse to like this post or subject matter. Blech!


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Yes she did Always Spoiled me on my BDAY ! God Rest Her Soul !


All the more reason you're gonna enjoy that filet uncle Sherm promised to buy ya come time for the get together.


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> I refuse to like this post or subject matter. Blech!


Heh heh heh give me some Indiana truck stop chicken livers fried KFC style.


----------



## ress

When in season. Fresh strawberry-rhubarb. Any other time, pecan pie. I have found that s-r pie varies a lot. Best I've bought comes from Bob Evens. Can get a whole pie for 12 bucks.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Peach pie is the best.. Sherm I thought you were broke????


I used my mad money.



fastwater said:


> Rich guys always scream broke.
> That's how they keep their millions.


then you should be a billionaire.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

don't tell me everybody's in bed. how do you expect to hit 20,000 if all your going to do is sleep.

ok ok I agree to let fw pay for outwest's tab by proxy. its always good to have a cosigner on these things. the money I had to spend on the tv was my mad money I normally use for these things. but my nephew is staying in the trailer in tn. and he didnt have the money for a tv. so that left it up to me to buy one. so im sure outwest and fw will understand if I don't pay and let my cosigner pick up the tab. i'm sure you guys would put family thats in need 1st. so now that thats settled. we can carry on the derailer thread in its tradition.
sherman


----------



## ress

GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH--


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Burkcarp1

Mornin...all


----------



## ress

Howdy,,,Big Game Day. Both my boys home for the big game in a few yrs. We have got to move our other tv next to the main tv so we can watch Clemson at the same time! pics to follow............


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH--


I O......I thought you boys were smart, but not one listed Lemon Meringue. Nothing better....


----------



## bajuski

Lazy 8 said:


> Wish I could afford a 4K TV. ^^^
> There's nothing like a turkey and dressing samich the day after Thanksgiving. A little cranberry sauce on the side? That brings up a good topic for debate. The cranberry sauce that has the consistancy of Jello or the other kind? Me? The solid Jello style.
> And hey, here at 1600 I'll get to watch my Mountaineers get beat playing football. Err, I mean, kick butt playing football.




Your boys pulled it off, good thriller at the end......


----------



## scioto_alex

Why the rivalry between Ohio and Michigan? The Toledo War:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toledo_War


----------



## scioto_alex

I was on the soup thread and I mentioned a Hungarian cookbook. It covers a festival where it's a big campout, and a fishing competition, and a cooking competition centered around fish soups/stews.

I haven't found a web site about it yet but here's a picture from the book:










Now wouldn't you love to be doing that?

edited to add:

Fishing in Hungary


----------



## sherman51

I was up at 5:30 but laid back down and went back to sleep. GOOD MORNIN ALL!
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

bajuski said:


> Your boys pulled it off, good thriller at the end......


Thanks brother. I can't say that was typical WV because we WON!
We spoiled their chance for a bowl game and we ended up with a better losing season.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Why the rivalry between Ohio and Michigan? The Toledo War:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toledo_War


WV and Pitt used to be a major backyard rivalry until WV admin took a big dump on the WV fans and went to the Big 12.
I understand we make more money losing the Big 12 than we did if we won the Big East. It's all about having more money. (Huh Sherm)


----------



## bajuski

Lazy 8 said:


> WV and Pitt used to be a major backyard rivalry until WV admin took a big dump on the WV fans and went to the Big 12.
> I understand we make more money losing the Big 12 than we did if we won the Big East. It's all about having more money. (Huh Sherm)



Ha,ha. No matter how many times we derail this thread it always gets back to LET'S BEAT UP ON SHERM ......


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman,didn’t forget that you said you’re buying tom’s and mine dinner also


----------



## G.lock

Only 5 to go. I'll step back and watch, Go Sherm!


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m


----------



## 1basshunter

Not


----------



## 1basshunter

Going to


----------



## 1basshunter

Give it


----------



## 1basshunter

To


----------



## 1basshunter

Him


----------



## 1basshunter

Take that Sherman


----------



## ress

45 more minutes









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Take that Sherman


thats ok buddy, I got the last one. and if you don't stay on your toes somebody else will get the next one, lol. I don't want them all, that wouldnt be any fun.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

The radar looks like the game is going to get wet in about an hour.


----------



## sherman51

here the day is almost done and I haven't done anything.

how many of you have your Christmas lights up? my wife has been doing her Christmas shopping on line today. how many of you have done your shopping?
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> here the day is almost done and I haven't done anything.
> 
> how many of you have your Christmas lights up? my wife has been doing her Christmas shopping on line today. how many of you have done your shopping?
> sherman


Bought a new vehicle on Black Friday for myself...That's the extent of my shopping.
Just finished putting in the driveway markers.

I haven't gotten any Christmas lists from my family yet so I can't to too much shopping.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

Bucks opened a can of whoop a** on em!!


----------



## sherman51

just don't have any bs to pass on to you guys at this time. but stand by, lol.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Bucks opened a can of whoop a** on em!!


Wait till we play your team that’s when we open up a big can of whip A$$


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Wait till we play your team that’s when we open up a big can of whip A$$


----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> Wait till we play your team that’s when we open up a big can of whip A$$


I have two teams! I can't loose if they face each other.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> I have two teams! I can't loose if they face each other.


----------



## sherman51

well it just turned 12:03. so I can say the 1st good morning.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> well it just turned 12:03. so I can say the 1st good morning.
> sherman


Got coffee?


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'....time to make the coffee


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning. Happy December!


----------



## scioto_alex

The stores already have Christmas music. Gonna be a long month.


----------



## ress

Started the day after Halloween around here.


----------



## scioto_alex

Oh let's just dive into it


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m not saying good morning just how come nobody ever said good night


----------



## ress

I've got the biggest heart for those Siamese twins on these pages, but enough all ready.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



Snakecharmer said:


> Good Morning. Happy December!


Yep it's Dec. 1st ...and currently 50degrees this a.m. here in these parts.
Front moving in causing a temp drop in the p.m. should create great weather for tomorrow's opening day of deer gun season. 
To all heading out...good luck and have a great time.
But most importantly...*be safe!!!*


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it's Dec. 1st ...and currently 50degrees this a.m. here in these parts.
> Front moving in causing a temp drop in the p.m. should create great weather for tomorrow's opening day of deer gun season.
> To all heading out...good luck and have a great time.
> But most importantly...*be safe!!!*


Stop saying good morning lol it’s like we never sleep and on a side note fishing was great on the B- Ocean


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Stop saying good morning lol it’s like we never sleep and on a side note fishing was great on the B- Ocean


For those of us fortunate enough to see it...'Mornin' is the first Blessing of the day.

Still killin em out there eh!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> For those of us fortunate enough to see it...'Mornin' is the first Blessing of the day.
> 
> Still killin em out there eh!!!


mornin...fell asleep on ya again


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> For those of us fortunate enough to see it...'Mornin' is the first Blessing of the day.
> 
> Still killin em out there eh!!!


good luck tomorrow hope ya fill your tag in 4 minutes


----------



## sherman51

I had coffee but im not feeling well this morning. my tight pockets cut the circulation off to my head and every time I move my head I feel light headed. been this way for 2 days now. don't know if its my ears or my sinus's. I don't have any symptoms of either one.
sherman


good morning guys.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I had coffee but im not feeling well this morning. my tight pockets cut the circulation off to my head and every time I move my head I feel light headed. been this way for 2 days now. don't know if its my ears or my sinus's. I don't have any symptoms of either one.
> sherman
> 
> 
> good morning guys.


I’m thinking that you have some type of Strange Amazon plague


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> mornin...fell asleep on ya again


That's ok...dozed off myself after I called ya back.



Saugeye Tom said:


> good luck tomorrow hope ya fill your tag in 4 minutes


Between gun and m/l season...hunting here at the house, down in Hocking and Vinton counties, hoping to put 2-3 fat ones in the freezer this year.
Hoping to grind a whole deer this year just for jerky, sticks and summer sausage.
Only set aside 10lbs of pure grinds last year for jerky and that just wasn't close to being enough.
Forgot just how much shrinkage there is in final product when making jerky compared to the amount of meat you start out with.
Fat does will be great but if that 'monster' buck happens along...he'll grind up to make jerky, sticks and summer sausage just as well as a fat doe. But he'll have to be a true B&C...all other bucks will walk.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I had coffee but im not feeling well this morning. *my tight pockets cut the circulation off to my head and every time I move my head I feel light headed. *been this way for 2 days now. don't know if its my ears or my sinus's. I don't have any symptoms of either one.
> sherman
> 
> 
> good morning guys.


Yes...while those 'tight pockets' may surely keep you on the short list of 'the rich and famous' , there is a down side to having tight pockets as well.
But I must say I've never heard of someone having such tight pockets that it cut the circulation off to there head.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking that you have some type of Strange Amazon plague


Diagnosing his light headed feelin today as being symptoms caused by all that dusty,crusty $ the lovely Mrs Sherman pried out of his 'tight pockets' and spent on Christmas gifts during the Black Friday online sales.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes...while those 'tight pockets' may surely keep you on the short list of 'the rich and famous' , there is a down side to having tight pockets as well.
> But I must say I've never heard of someone having such tight pockets that it cut the circulation off to there head.


even though you are considered the know it all of all know it all's I don't believe you know everything about anything, lol. my pockets are so tight the moth's suffocated just thinking about hiding in them.

surely I will feel better in a couple of days as I loosen my pockets a little for the holidays by donating to shriner's hospital for chrildren and st jude's children's hospital. these are my favorite charities.

now that bird day is a thing of the past may you all have a merry Christmas and a very happy new yr. and may the new yr be your best yet.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I SMELL BUTTHURT


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Thank you uncle Sherm for all the generous compliments.

And Thank you for your generous donations to the Shriners hospital for children as well as St Jude's. Joking aside...those kind of donation is what truly makes this world go round.

While donating...please remember to set aside $35-40 to cover Outwest tab so he won't go hungry at the get together...and it would be extra special if'n you could see it in your heart to buy lazy a tv seein he's home with nothin but a radio over the holidays.

Lastly, Thank you for the holiday well wishes...and the same back at ya.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I SMELL BUTTHURT


I hope uncle Sherm never takes anything I post serious enough to get butthurt when I'm surely just funnin with him.
I know when the tide has been turned(which has happened just a few times in the past) I have never taken anything anybody has ever posts here in a serious way but rather in a way in which I sure hope it was intended...to be light hearted and a fun, 'cutting up' manor.
At anyrate, this next week, for the most part, I'll not be able to post much cause won't have service where I'm gonna be unless I decide to hunt here a few days.
That bein the case, get feelin better uncle Sherm and do your best this comin week to jump on the band wagon, take no prisoners and rip me up like y'all did whilst I was at LSC.
Wouldn't have it any other way...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Thank you uncle Sherm for all the generous compliments.
> 
> And Thank you for your generous donations to the Shriners hospital for children as well as St Jude's. Joking aside...those kind of donation is what truly makes this world go round.
> 
> While donating...please remember to set aside $35-40 to cover Outwest tab so he won't go hungry at the get together...and it would be extra special if'n you could see it in your heart to buy lazy a tv seein he's home with nothin but a radio over the holidays.
> 
> Lastly, Thank you for the holiday well wishes...and the same back at ya.


you have already been informed I take full responsibility for his tab but I'm not paying one thin dime on his tab. but you on the other hand as my cosigner must foot my tad along with his. thats my story and I'm sticking to it. and I doubt 40.00 will cover his bar tab much less his plus 1.

the only time i've felt offended is every time you post. putting all jokes aside the only time I felt offended was when I was called a liar when I accidently posted pictures of the same fish. and to what gain would I have intentionally done that. but he got his just deserves.

if what you guys said bothered me I would have left the derailer thread long ago. whats said on here is in fun and should be left at the door.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yep...that guy calling you a liar was strictly uncalled for and glad he got his just due. Can't remember his name but hope he left OGF for good and never returns.

I talked to my legal representative ...the notorious ST ESQ [email protected] about this made up 'cosigner' hogwash. 
He asked me if I had ever signed anything pertaining to being a cosigner with you. 
Of course...the answer was no.
He said even if'n you was a centipede, you wouldn't have a leg to stand on.
It's clear to all that YOU...and YOU alone promised to pickup Outwest tab.
All this 'cosigner' ramblin is nothin but smoke and mirror in an attempt to avoid doin what you have promised to do.

I have put Outwest in contact with the notorious ST ESQ [email protected] to seek his legal ramifications for you doing him wrong.
Looking forward to the huge lawsuit to come...

You make sure and lead the pack ripping me as best you can while I'm away.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Yes...while those 'tight pockets' may surely keep you on the short list of 'the rich and famous' , there is a down side to having tight pockets as well.
> But I must say I've never heard of someone having such tight pockets that it cut the circulation off to there head.


Unless their head happens to be up there a$$....


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> you have already been informed I take full responsibility for his tab but I'm not paying one thin dime on his tab. but you on the other hand as my cosigner must foot my tad along with his. thats my story and I'm sticking to it. and I doubt 40.00 will cover his bar tab much less his plus 1.
> 
> the only time i've felt offended is every time you post. putting all jokes aside the only time I felt offended was when I was called a liar when I accidently posted pictures of the same fish. and to what gain would I have intentionally done that. but he got his just deserves.
> 
> if what you guys said bothered me I would have left the derailer thread long ago. whats said on here is in fun and should be left at the door.
> sherman


Shermie You Must Have Me Confused With Someone Else , Girlfriend Had 1 beer And Me Pepsi Now Remember What You Had ?


----------



## 1basshunter

Hi guys what would your recommendation be for a new spinning rod and reel outfit I’m on a budget to stay under $600

PS if I had Shermans money I wouldn’t worry about a budget at all


----------



## ress

Boy that 'ol Fastwawa, I'll tell ya what. That dude will..........wait.....I just remembered- he said he won't be around to post much startin tomarrow. Ferget it til he's out of range!


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Shermie You Must Have Me Confused With Someone Else , Girlfriend Had 1 beer And Me Pepsi Now Remember What You Had ?


Hmmm...you may want to talk to Mr ST ESQ about a slander lawsuit as well.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Boy that 'ol Fastwawa, I'll tell ya what. That dude will..........wait.....I just remembered- he said he won't be around to post much startin tomarrow. Ferget it til he's out of range!


I have 1 1/2 eyes on you ressy...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Hi guys what would your recommendation be for a new spinning rod and reel outfit I’m on a budget to stay under $600
> 
> PS if I had Shermans money I wouldn’t worry about a budget at all


If you like shimano I recomend a stradic reel..around 275.00. I prefer st croix rods...I used to have a few Loomis rods too.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I have 1 1/2 eyes on you ressy...


Same here...3 eyes


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> If you like shimano I recomend a stradic reel..around 275.00. I prefer st croix rods...I used to have a few Loomis rods too.


I love st Croix rods


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I love st Croix rods


You'll love the stradic too..I promise


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The 


1basshunter said:


> I love st Croix rods


Stella reels are really nice...I have 1....pricey


----------



## 1basshunter

I have one also it’s butter


----------



## 1basshunter

Got that for Christmas not so long ago


----------



## scioto_alex

Well, I'm looking at losing my house for $6K in property tax, and now Linda's family is going to take her away from me. 

Big changes coming soon.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I


1basshunter said:


> View attachment 332387
> Got that for Christmas not so long ago


 Have a tad bigger one...for casting on erie


----------



## Smitty82

Saugeye Tom said:


> If you like shimano I recomend a stradic reel..around 275.00. I prefer st croix rods...I used to have a few Loomis rods too.


I second the Stradics, wait till they go on sale, got mine for 199.99. I like st croix, loomis, fenwick rods.


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Shermie You Must Have Me Confused With Someone Else , Girlfriend Had 1 beer And Me Pepsi Now Remember What You Had ?


yep I had 1 dark beer. and I think the wife had soda. but it was just to make fw sweat.



1basshunter said:


> Hi guys what would your recommendation be for a new spinning rod and reel outfit I’m on a budget to stay under $600
> 
> PS if I had Shermans money I wouldn’t worry about a budget at all


you guys spend more on one rod and reel than I have in all my tackle. splurging on a reel was 31.00 on a shimano symcopate.



fastwater said:


> ^^^Yep...that guy calling you a liar was strictly uncalled for and glad he got his just due. Can't remember his name but hope he left OGF for good and never returns.
> 
> I talked to my legal representative ...the notorious ST ESQ [email protected] about this made up 'cosigner' hogwash.
> He asked me if I had ever signed anything pertaining to being a cosigner with you.
> Of course...the answer was no.
> He said even if'n you was a centipede, you wouldn't have a leg to stand on.
> It's clear to all that YOU...and YOU alone promised to pickup Outwest tab.
> All this 'cosigner' ramblin is nothin but smoke and mirror in an attempt to avoid doin what you have promised to do.
> 
> I have put Outwest in contact with the notorious ST ESQ [email protected] to seek his legal ramifications for you doing him wrong.
> Looking forward to the huge lawsuit to come...
> 
> You make sure and lead the pack ripping me as best you can while I'm away.


he may know his legal stuff in the outside world. but things works different on the derailer thread. if someone eggs on a person to spend money on another party then he automatically becomes that persons cosigner. I never offered to pick up any tab. this is just something outwest and you dreamed up. then you beat the dead horse to death. so you became my ogf cosigner without putting anything in writing. if for some reason I am wrong then I need to see where I told ow that I would pay his tab in writing when all this crap started. the only thing in writing is after much ado by you I agreed I would be responsible for his tab but you had to pay for my tab and his. but under derailer law your in trouble. you need to kill 2 deer because we eat lots of food when you buy. and your going to need the extra deer to feed yourself after we spend your money. thats still my story and i've stuck to it.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Hi guys what would your recommendation be for a new spinning rod and reel outfit I’m on a budget to stay under $600
> 
> PS if I had Shermans money I wouldn’t worry about a budget at all


Guys...Christmas has surely come early for me!
I want to Thank BH on this forum for everyone to witness for giving me 4 Shimano Tekota line counter reels.
Just don't know what to say....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Guys...Christmas has surely come early for me!
> I want to Thank BH on this forum for everyone to witness for giving me 4 Shimano Tekota line counter reels.
> Just don't know what to say....


Damn man...I just gave you a shimano citica 2 shimano nascis and 3 rods. You are well liked on this thread brother


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Damn man...I just gave you a shimano citica 2 shimano nascis and 3 rods. You are well liked on this thread brother


I feel sooo very humbled to have the friends that I have on here for sure. Don't believe I'll ever have to buy another rod/reel if I live to be 150.
You guys are somethin else!!!
Just don't know what to say...


----------



## bajuski

Gee, you guys want to make me crawl in a hole. My best perching rods are Kmart combo specials I bought years ago covered in shiner scales. My trolling reels are Magda linecounters. You're not gonna kick me out of the clan are you?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bajuski said:


> Gee, you guys want to make me crawl in a hole. My best perching rods are Kmart combo specials I bought years ago covered in shiner scales. My trolling reels are Magda linecounters. You're not gonna kick me out of the clan are you?


No...not yet. We're old, Have nothing else to spend our money on


----------



## fastwater

You guys really don't know how much I appreciate all you've done and what this means to me:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You guys really don't know how much I appreciate all you've done and what this means to me:
> View attachment 332401


Hey Fw...sell one of them rigs to Sherman for 75 bucks then u can buy dinner for outwest


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey Fw...sell one of them rigs to Sherman for 75 bucks then u can buy dinner for outwest


That's a good idea but....Uncle Sherm's pockets are so tight he wouldn't cough up $75 to watch a baby eat buzz saw.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> That's a good idea but....Uncle Sherm's pockets are so tight he wouldn't cough up $75 to watch a baby eat buzz saw.


Wow...some of those rigs are worth 400 or more


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wow...some of those rigs are worth 400 or more


I know...but they were given to me as gifts and that makes them priceless to me.
Uncle Sherm is just gonna have to come out of his pocket and pat Outwest tab on his own. Maybe he can sell one of his many TV's to get the $.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 1basshunter

Anytime fastwater If I find the other two I will give them to you also


----------



## fastwater

Again...Thank You so much BH.
Didn't have any line counter reels and surely wanted to get some.
And have to tell ya...I now have top of the line thanks to you.
Bein retired...at $200 a piece just for each Tekota reels, could have never bought those.
Can't Thank You enough!!!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Guys...Christmas has surely come early for me!
> I want to Thank BH on this forum for everyone to witness for giving me 4 Shimano Tekota line counter reels.
> Just don't know what to say....


nobody I know can say anything bad about bh or you. but this gesture even humbles me. congrats on a set of the best trolling reels I know of. and a huge kudo's to bh for sure.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey Fw...sell one of them rigs to Sherman for 75 bucks then u can buy dinner for outwest


fw still has half of the 1st dollar he ever earned. everything is just given to him, lol. all joking aside if I ever hit the lottery fw will be rewarded then again. he has brought a little light to my life. now i'm about to cry at myself.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Same here...3 eyes


Now 4. I got my bad eye on it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

Alex, hang in there. Tough road ahead for sure.


----------



## 1basshunter

bajuski said:


> You're not gonna kick me out of the clan are you?


Most likely


----------



## scioto_alex

It's strange to shop for properties and juggle thousands of dollars.


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys.

sending the truck to the garage this morning. I have road side assistance through farm bureau insurance. I called them last fri to set up a tow at 8:00 this morning. the wrecker shows up at 7:00. when I told him the garage didnt open till 8:00 and I set the tow up at 8:00 he said he didnt know. he said somebody would be back after 8:00 and left.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon all I not doing the good morning stuff to much Competition


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> It's strange to shop for properties and juggle thousands of dollars.


Alex I must be missing something!!
If you’re juggling thousands of dollars and shopping for a home why don’t you put it on your home you have now and keep it


----------



## scioto_alex

The thousands are in my home equity, not my wallet. I need to sell this place before they auction it out from under me. 

I'm desperate. I don't know how much time I have. I don't know how to navigate this situation. I'm throwing away perfectly good stuff like table linens and books, just to unload, because everything has to go.

I paid $80K for this place in 2015 and apparently it's worth something like $110K now. So, I'm shopping for another property that costs less than that. Those are the thousands of $ I have to work with but I need to play my cards right. And I don't know how to do that.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> The thousands are in my home equity, not my wallet. I need to sell this place before they auction it out from under me.
> 
> I'm desperate. I don't know how much time I have. I don't know how to navigate this situation. I'm throwing away perfectly good stuff like table linens and books, just to unload, because everything has to go.
> 
> I paid $80K for this place in 2015 and apparently it's worth something like $110K now. So, I'm shopping for another property that costs less than that. Those are the thousands of $ I have to work with but I need to play my cards right. And I don't know how to do that.


Alex, there is help out there for you there are social worker that can help you I do not know where to look myself but my step daughter is a social worker at Ohio State University getting her PhD in social work I will ask her who you should contact you still may be able to keep your house


----------



## 0utwest

scioto_alex said:


> The thousands are in my home equity, not my wallet. I need to sell this place before they auction it out from under me.
> 
> I'm desperate. I don't know how much time I have. I don't know how to navigate this situation. I'm throwing away perfectly good stuff like table linens and books, just to unload, because everything has to go.
> 
> I paid $80K for this place in 2015 and apparently it's worth something like $110K now. So, I'm shopping for another property that costs less than that. Those are the thousands of $ I have to work with but I need to play my cards right. And I don't know how to do that.


If im correct you said you owe 6000 back taxes ? Do you own it or still paying a mortgage ? I would do what ever I had to if this house is decent and keep it . Im sure there are some people on here that could help figure this out for you . Good luck and don't give up !


----------



## scioto_alex

Thank you, I would appreciate that.


----------



## scioto_alex

No mortgage, I bought this place cash over the barrel.


----------



## 1basshunter

Call 211 to get connected to emergency housing. North Community counseling center has housing coordination services call 614-261-3196 this is where she said that you should start at and they can help you get in touch with the people that can help you


----------



## 0utwest

scioto_alex said:


> No mortgage, I bought this place cash over the barrel.


Take action alex don't lose this over the price of a used car ! Sounds like 1Basshunter already has you headed in the right direction !


----------



## scioto_alex

Thanks all.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Now just where is that Sherman I have yet to been able to pick on him today and just don’t feel right unless I do


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scioto_alex said:


> The thousands are in my home equity, not my wallet. I need to sell this place before they auction it out from under me.
> 
> I'm desperate. I don't know how much time I have. I don't know how to navigate this situation. I'm throwing away perfectly good stuff like table linens and books, just to unload, because everything has to go.
> 
> I paid $80K for this place in 2015 and apparently it's worth something like $110K now. So, I'm shopping for another property that costs less than that. Those are the thousands of $ I have to work with but I need to play my cards right. And I don't know how to do that.


Take out a home equity loan to pay your taxes...get a job pay your bills.....


----------



## sherman51

man


----------



## sherman51

im


----------



## sherman51

going


----------



## sherman51

to


----------



## sherman51

try


----------



## sherman51

and


----------



## sherman51

beat


----------



## sherman51

bh this time.


----------



## erie mako

You hope!


----------



## sherman51

go ahead and pick on me bh. I feel left out with fw not dogging my tail.

bh did you notice who got 13900? it wasnt you. of course I fudged a few posts. but all fair in war. I just hope i'm around to see who gets 20000.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> go ahead and pick on me bh. I feel left out with fw not dogging my tail.
> 
> bh did you notice who got 13900? it wasnt you. of course I fudged a few posts. but all fair in war. I just hope i'm around to see who gets 20000.
> sherman


The only reason you got it because I want to bed


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> The only reason you got it because I want to bed


I was going to say, is all you do is sleep. but then I seen the time you posted this. if you get up with the chickens I guess you have to go to bed with them, lol. I was making my last rounds on ogf before going to bed myself.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I go to bed early and I get up early. When I worked at Harbor Freight, I usually clocked in at 0500. Home Depot was usually 0600. OSU was 0700.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> No mortgage, I bought this place cash over the barrel.


Why not a home equity line of credit or home equity loan to get money for the back taxes?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> go ahead and pick on me bh. I feel left out with fw not dogging my tail.
> 
> bh did you notice who got 13900? it wasnt you. of course I fudged a few posts. but all fair in war. I just hope i'm around to see who gets 20000.
> sherman


Where you going Uncle Shermie?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I go to bed early and I get up early. When I worked at Harbor Freight, I usually clocked in at 0500. Home Depot was usually 0600. OSU was 0700.


Early to bed, early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Where you going Uncle Shermie?


I have no plans on going anywhere. but when you get my age and not so healthy one never knows. going to pigeon river wildlife area deer hunting sat. sure hope I can get my climbing stand up my tree, lol. last yr the walk in was harder on me than getting up my tree. I believe im as strong if not stronger than last yr at this time.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I have no plans on going anywhere. but when you get my age and not so healthy one never knows. going to pigeon river wildlife area deer hunting sat. sure hope I can get my climbing stand up my tree, lol. last yr the walk in was harder on me than getting up my tree. I believe im as strong if not stronger than last yr at this time.
> sherman


Well be careful. We don't want Bambi bagging a hunter. 
Are you taking your home on wheels?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Why not a home equity line of credit or home equity loan to get money for the back taxes?


i said the same thing...i dont think he has a job though


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> i said the same thing...i dont think he has a job though


If it was me I would try like hell to get one even if it was at McDonald’s making minimum-wage anything to keep my house


----------



## scioto_alex

I keep looking for online work but not much luck. I can't drive.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Well be careful. We don't want Bambi bagging a hunter.
> Are you taking your home on wheels?


I don't know yet. all the campgrounds we use to use closes before dec. there is one more I am going to check tomorrow. if not we have to stay in a motel.



scioto_alex said:


> I keep looking for online work but not much luck. I can't drive.


can you ride a bike? get a job at a fast food joint and ride a bike to work. sometimes we have to make sacrifices to keep our home. get a job then ask other workers for a ride for a fee. if you get a good job it would be worth taking a cab until you can get a ride with another worker.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> i said the same thing...i dont think he has a job though


Without income, he may be better off trying to get a reverse mortgage. I'm not sure they give cash out but they do give a monthly income. It's sorta like a draw against the equity in your house. A mortgage you make monthly payments, a reverse mortgage they give you monthly income.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 332561


Sounds like a crappie....


----------



## 1basshunter

Alex, if you need legal help to keep your home call the Vineyard on Cooper Road they have free legal help there. This will be the last piece of free information I can give you without charging you an astronomical fee per my attorney Tom


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Sounds like a crappie....


Black crappie


----------



## scioto_alex

Thanks, I'll check that out.

I got this place for $80K in 2015 and now I see it listed for about $125K.


----------



## scioto_alex

scioto_alex said:


> Thanks, I'll check that out.
> 
> .


Message sent.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Black crappie


Probably a brown crappie


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> I have no plans on going anywhere. but when you get my age and not so healthy one never knows. going to pigeon river wildlife area deer hunting sat. sure hope I can get my climbing stand up my tree, lol. last yr the walk in was harder on me than getting up my tree. I believe im as strong if not stronger than last yr at this time.
> sherman


Sure hope you get one and bring some jerky to the OGF get together !


----------



## 0utwest

scioto_alex said:


> I keep looking for online work but not much luck. I can't drive.


Any Schools close ? I just went back to work coming out of 13 months of being retired to go help a school out that cant find good help and this is in the transportation dept. There are jobs there if you walked in you could be working the next day . I remember commenting to you before about this , Go the old school way of beating on some doors ! And I can tell by reading some of your posts you remind me of somebody with some intelligence . Good luck and don't be a quitter !


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 332621


You need to read this every morning Sherman 
That’s great information for you Sherman and even nicer of Burkcarp to post it for you


----------



## Lazy 8

Uncles Shermy, you don't have to take all this crap. Tell 'em all to kiss your carp.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncles Shermy, you don't have to take all this crap. Tell 'em all to kiss your carp.


Now now let’s not get his Blood pressure up


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncles Shermy, you don't have to take all this crap. Tell 'em all to kiss your carp.


YOU CAN ALL JUST KISS MY CARP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you can get fw so stop dogging it.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Now now let’s not get his Blood pressure up


Too late, and he's up too late also.


----------



## Lazy 8

Quickiewawa, this buds for you...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Up and at em


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning boys! Up and at em


Got the garbage out and going back to sleep. Good Morning Burkie


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter

Old man Sherman must be sleeping in today maybe he only had to get up and pee 500 times if that’s the case he’s doing better  way to go Sherman


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning boys! Up and at em


good morning back at you and all thr rejects on this thread.



1basshunter said:


> Old man Sherman must be sleeping in today maybe he only had to get up and pee 500 times if that’s the case he’s doing better  way to go Sherman


yes I was sleeping in then the wife went to the bathroom at 6:15 and our little 6 ib dog decided I needed to get up. she got on my chest and started shaking me.

last night was a good night I was only up around 1:00. was still sleeping like a baby when the blasted dog woke me.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Kill the dog


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> YOU CAN ALL JUST KISS MY CARP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you can get fw so stop dogging it.
> sherman


Now See what you did Lazy


----------



## bajuski

Sure is quiet today, most of OGF must be in the woods!


----------



## 1basshunter

bajuski said:


> Sure is quiet today, most of OGF must be in the woods!


And not one deer will be shot they should have just Stayed home

Most likely they climbed up in the Deerstand and fell asleep except for Sherman He had to get up to Pee once in a while


----------



## sherman51

bajuski said:


> Sure is quiet today, most of OGF must be in the woods!


some guys are out hunting and others are getting ready to go hunting. in Indiana our ml season comes in sat. I went to the range with my son and dil today. just wanted one more time to check my gun. 1st shot at 50 yrds was a bulls eye. my last shot was my 1st shot. I only made one shot. after hitting the bulls eye I didnt shoot again. my son need to adjust his bullet left. my daughter n law has the same problem. they are both pulling right. I don't know if they are jerking right or if they need to adjust the scopes. i'll go back to the range with them tomorrow but i'm not shooting. if I miss a deer its not the guns fault.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> some guys are out hunting and others are getting ready to go hunting. in Indiana our ml season comes in sat. I went to the range with my son and dil today. just wanted one more time to check my gun. 1st shot at 50 yrds was a bulls eye. my last shot was my 1st shot. I only made one shot. after hitting the bulls eye I didnt shoot again. my son need to adjust his bullet left. my daughter n law has the same problem. they are both pulling right. I don't know if they are jerking right or if they need to adjust the scopes. i'll go back to the range with them tomorrow but i'm not shooting. if I miss a deer its not the guns fault.
> sherman


Less finger on the trigger sherm


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Less finger on the trigger sherm


You are more than likely right


----------



## Lazy 8

Who rolled up the sidewalks?


----------



## sherman51

I don't know but it sure makes it hard to navigate. everybody must be tucked away in there beds now. dang it all i'm going back to bed.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning!


good morning right back at you.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

wakey wakey guys, it time to get up and face the new day. i'll bet ol fw is ready for breakfast.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Hello Sherman it’s going to be a nice day for all


----------



## icebucketjohn

Waiting on Ice Formation....Hmmmph.


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm packing to move, and making some tough choices about what to keep and what to toss. I hate to throw away books but many of them haven't been opened in years.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hello Sherman it’s going to be a nice day for all


I was hoping for snow in northern Indiana where we deer hunt. but its not going to happen. the forecast for there calls for sun through Saturday and cloudy sunday with rain on Monday with highs mon in the upper 40's. so I'm just going to enjoy the sunshine. have a great day.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

icebucketjohn said:


> Waiting on Ice Formation....Hmmmph.


Stop talking like that 
Remember we’re supposed to be having global warming


----------



## Lazy 8

icebucketjohn said:


> Waiting on Ice Formation....Hmmmph.


John, I just saw our central OH forecast...23 for a high next Wednesday. Your wish may be coming true.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Hello Sherman it’s going to be a nice day for all


Well, most all, today is Colonoscopy prep day for me. Dang.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, most all, today is Colonoscopy prep day for me. Dang.


You’re becoming more and more like Sherman everything’s going to poo


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, most all, today is Colonoscopy prep day for me. Dang.


are you saying your full of crap? I hate the prep worse than the procedure. the last one I had they put me to sleep. I remember getting on the table them I woke up in recovery. wasnt bad at all. but the night before was murder getting all the crap out of me.

I cant believe fw didnt have any comments. maybe this deer hunting has been a little humbling for him, lol.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, it’s really hard for fastwater to get a deer when all he do sleep in and dream about the monster he’s going to get


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I am in contact with FW and the Lawsuits are piling up....


----------



## Lazy 8

The colon doc always comes out and tells the wife how things went. Usually he says, everything looked good, tell Tim to eat more fiber. I think if I had 20 servings of fiber a day he'd tell her the same thing. 
I just wanna slip him a note and say, please tell my wife you didn't find my head up there.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> I am in contact with FW and the Lawsuits are piling up....


Sherman is Blackmailing me to make me do that because I happen to like fast water but that mean Sherman guy is ruthless


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I am in contact with FW and the Lawsuits are piling up....


YEEHAW....CHA-CHING!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, it’s really hard for fastwater to get a deer when all he do sleep in and dream about the monster he’s going to get


lol, I hadn't thought about that.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman is Blackmailing me to make me do that because I happen to like fast water but that mean Sherman guy is ruthless


you might as well blame me I get blamed for everything else.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm you must have broad shoulders to carry all that weight....


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you might as well blame me I get blamed for everything else.
> sherman


That’s why I did it


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sherm you must have broad shoulders to carry all that weight....


yep, I got the broadest shoulders on this thread. I got that way by carrying all fw's crap, lol.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> yep, I got the broadest shoulders on this thread. I got that way by carrying all fw's crap, lol.
> sherman


Sherm... hes gunning for u


----------



## Lazy 8

**


----------



## 1basshunter

Good night all I’m going to bed now..

PS Sherman, I will not have to get up and pee till my alarm goes off at 5 can you remember sleeping like that


----------



## bajuski

1basshunter said:


> Good night all I’m going to bed now..
> 
> PS Sherman, I will not have to get up and pee till my alarm goes off at 5 can you remember sleeping like that


I remember, about 40 or 50 years ago. Drink a six pack at least, pass out at 11 and get up for work at 7 am.......


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> The colon doc always comes out and tells the wife how things went. Usually he says, everything looked good, tell Tim to eat more fiber. I think if I had 20 servings of fiber a day he'd tell her the same thing.
> I just wanna slip him a note and say, please tell my wife you didn't find my head up there.


I talked to your Doc. He said you were the biggest A- hole he saw.....JK


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I talked to your Doc. He said you were the biggest A- hole he saw.....JK


HA! This prep stuff *ucks big time. It's definitely a moooooooving experience.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm... hes gunning for u


if he don't have better luck getting me than a poor helpless deer i'm not worried.



1basshunter said:


> Good night all I’m going to bed now..
> 
> PS Sherman, I will not have to get up and pee till my alarm goes off at 5 can you remember sleeping like that


only in my dreams.




Lazy 8 said:


> HA! This prep stuff *ucks big time. It's definitely a moooooooving experience.


when the doc says your full of crap tell him like s**t you are.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> HA! This prep stuff *ucks big time. It's definitely a moooooooving experience.


Sounds like a crappie time.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> The colon doc always comes out and tells the wife how things went. Usually he says, everything looked good, tell Tim to eat more fiber. I think if I had 20 servings of fiber a day he'd tell her the same thing.
> I just wanna slip him a note and say, please tell my wife you didn't find my head up there.


Everything come out OK? Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Sounds like a crappie time.


Definitely a BROWN Crappie and not a black one.
Just think, tomorrow morning when y'all are sucking down a cup of BROWN coffee, I'll be in LALA land.


----------



## sherman51

good morning everybody. looks like another beautiful day ahead.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

[QUOTE=I'll be in LALA land. That is debatable I don’t think you’ve ever left La La Land


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm up.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning all. I'm up (with zero coffee) and headed to the Roto Rooter place. 
I'll leave you with this...


----------



## sherman51

where is everybody this morning? not at work? thats a 4 letter word.
sherman


----------



## bajuski

sherman51 said:


> where is everybody this morning? not at work? thats a 4 letter word.
> sherman


OMG, if someone told me I had to go back to work I would have to go the Harry Carry route!


----------



## bajuski

Ugh, stayed up into the wee hours last night upgrading my computer from Windows 7 to 10. It went smoothly but all the updates took a long time. It took about 3 hours and I didn't lose any data or files at all so it was a success......Windows 7 loses support next month....


----------



## G.lock

I think everyone is trying to be respectfully quiet thinking about that POOR doctor doing Lazy's bum search. Lordy I sure hope the doctor and his staff aren't struck blind.


----------



## sherman51

tomorrow is my big day. our muzzle loading season opens tomorrow. i'll be out hunting. I want all you guys to wish me good hunting and good luck.



G.lock said:


> I think everyone is trying to be respectfully quiet thinking about that POOR doctor doing Lazy's bum search. Lordy I sure hope the doctor and his staff aren't struck blind.


can you just imagine the gas the doctor will deal with on lazy, lol.
sherman


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> tomorrow is my big day. our muzzle loading season opens tomorrow. i'll be out hunting. I want all you guys to wish me good hunting and good luck. I’ll be the 1st. Good luck Uncle Sherm. Hope you get that big doe
> 
> 
> 
> can you just imagine the gas the doctor will deal with on lazy, lol.
> sherman


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> tomorrow is my big day. our muzzle loading season opens tomorrow. i'll be out hunting. I want all you guys to wish me good hunting and good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> can you just imagine the gas the doctor will deal with on lazy, lol.
> sherman


Good luck Uncle Sherm. Hope you get that big doe


----------



## Lazy 8

Blah, blah, blah. I was rolled into the procedure room and at 0956, they said were going give you a little cocktail. My next coherent thought was in recovery at 1034.


----------



## G.lock

I take it there wasn't a large gas explosion.


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> I take it there wasn't a large gas explosion.


Just a few medium sized booms of about 5 seconds in duration. The recovery room nurse...Nicole...praised me.  I thought, you don't even know me - but she knew me better than I knew her.


----------



## Lazy 8

Now for the nitty gritty. He found and removed 4 polyps and sent them to the lab. Also a first ever diagnosis of minor diverticulitis. 
My last scope was 3 years ago and if you've been following, I get one ever 3 years for the rest of my life due to family history. Mom didn't know she had Stage 4 colon cancer until her's ruptured. Then because she was on steroids to combat her severe Rheumatoid arthritis, her body couldn't fight the infection (bile) and she passed at the young age of 64. Now....I'm 64!
If I didn't have family history, and get a scope every 3 years, what would of become of those 4 polyps he found???
They could of had 7 more years to grow into what???
I know I act goofy a lot but right now I'm serious and I'm thanking the good Lord above for his many blessings.


----------



## Snakecharmer

bajuski said:


> Ugh, stayed up into the wee hours last night upgrading my computer from Windows 7 to 10. It went smoothly but all the updates took a long time. It took about 3 hours and I didn't lose any data or files at all so it was a success......Windows 7 loses support next month....


How much was the new software?


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> tomorrow is my big day. our muzzle loading season opens tomorrow. i'll be out hunting. I want all you guys to wish me good hunting and good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> can you just imagine the gas the doctor will deal with on lazy, lol.
> sherman


I think Lazy start muzzle loading ( or is it unloading) season a day early....


----------



## G.lock

I know there are a few people hiding in the weeds, just waiting for 14000


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Now for the nitty gritty. He found and removed 4 polyps and sent them to the lab. Also a first ever diagnosis of minor diverticulitis.
> My last scope was 3 years ago and if you've been following, I get one ever 3 years for the rest of my life due to family history. Mom didn't know she had Stage 4 colon cancer until her's ruptured. Then because she was on steroids to combat her severe Rheumatoid arthritis, her body couldn't fight the infection (bile) and she passed at the young age of 64. Now....I'm 64!
> If I didn't have family history, and get a scope every 3 years, what would of become of those 4 polyps he found???
> They could of had 7 more years to grow into what???
> I know I act goofy a lot but right now I'm serious and I'm thanking the good Lord above for his many blessings.


Thankfully you went in and had it done. 4 of my cousins started the colonoscopies is their late teen years due to their mother's cancer at an early age. All three boy had polyps before they were 30. Their mother expected to die at 32 lived into her 80's with a bag.


----------



## Snakecharmer

G.lock said:


> I know there are a few people hiding in the weeds, just waiting for 14000


Do you want it? I've had enough.


----------



## G.lock

Sure
Thanks


----------



## MagicMarker

14000


----------



## Snakecharmer

G.lock said:


> Sure
> Thanks


Congrats. I didn't know we were close until you mentioned it. Sherm's probably on a pee break.


----------



## ress

Good Luck Sherm! I've seen more deer so far this year than any other year. Even had a big Red Fox cross the road in front of me last week. I don't hunt any more but seeing all those deer makes me think about it again. The last I hunted or trapped was in 83. I met the future Mrs. in 84 and she is dead set against guns so being in-love I said Ok.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> 14000


You mean to tell me I poured my heart out and didn't get the brass ring? 
It took me 64 years to find out it's a dog-eat-dog world out there and I been wearing Milkbone underwear.


----------



## G.lock

Know what you mean Ress, I used to bow hunt but it was really just a excuse to spend time in the woods.
If I went today I'm sure I'd pass any shot just to avoid the drag:0)


----------



## ress

I guess getting one in my sisters back yard would be out of the question! Prolly could sit on the patio see several with in 40 yds.


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> 14000


Congratulations my lifelong dream was to get the1400 post Looks like I will have to get another lifelong dream thank you very much


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I guess getting one in my sisters back yard would be out of the question! Prolly could sit on the patio see several with in 40 yds.


I got one...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I got one...


Wrong kind of deer….


----------



## MagicMarker

ress said:


> Good Luck Sherm! I've seen more deer so far this year than any other year. Even had a big Red Fox cross the road in front of me last week. I don't hunt any more but seeing all those deer makes me think about it again. The last I hunted or trapped was in 83. I met the future Mrs. in 84 and she is dead set against guns so being in-love I said Ok.


My wife was dead set against motorcycles (her 1st husband died on one) but I still have one and ride


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Wrong kind of deer….


Booooooooooooooooooooo.......


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I guess getting one in my sisters back yard would be out of the question! Prolly could sit on the patio see several with in 40 yds.


My MIL's backyard on darn near any day...


----------



## bajuski

Snakecharmer said:


> How much was the new software?


It's still free download from microsoft. You won't pay a cent if your have a legitimate license.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## G.lock

Lazy 8 said:


> My MIL's backyard on darn near any day...


yea, hunting at the family farm wouldn't be fair.
Kids and grands have been hand feeding the local herd for years.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good luck Uncle Sherm. Hope you get that big doe


I nice doe is what im hoping for. but I would take a buck if I got a shot.



G.lock said:


> I take it there wasn't a large gas explosion.


nobody made a spark during his procedure, lol.



MagicMarker said:


> 14000


nope, you got 14001. sorry.



Snakecharmer said:


> Congrats. I didn't know we were close until you mentioned it. Sherm's probably on a pee break.


not this time. I was on my way up north for deer hunting.



ress said:


> Good Luck Sherm! I've seen more deer so far this year than any other year. Even had a big Red Fox cross the road in front of me last week. I don't hunt any more but seeing all those deer makes me think about it again. The last I hunted or trapped was in 83. I met the future Mrs. in 84 and she is dead set against guns so being in-love I said Ok.


I do it more to spend quality time with my oldest son and his wife. but i'll take a deer if one come by.



1basshunter said:


> Congratulations my lifelong dream was to get the1400 post Looks like I will have to get another lifelong dream thank you very much


we both missed it. but so did magicmarker.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Address please 


Lazy 8 said:


> My MIL's backyard on darn near any day...


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Address please


Grannie would be after your hide with some rock salt fired thru her double barrel. Them's her babies.


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> tomorrow is my big day. our muzzle loading season opens tomorrow. i'll be out hunting. I want all you guys to wish me good hunting and good luck.
> 
> Yeah back to penn. for me tomm. morning , So shermie lets go get them deer tomm. so we can bring some jerky to the OGF get together ! Good luck and hopefully fastwater has one down already .
> 
> can you just imagine the gas the doctor will deal with on lazy, lol.
> sherman


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

hey guys im getting ready to go to bed and dream of the big buck coming by my stand. but what the hey, my gun will probably misfire anyway.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> hey guys im getting ready to go to bed and dream of the big buck coming by my stand. but what the hey, my gun will probably misfire anyway.
> sherman


Keep your powder dry..


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> hey guys im getting ready to go to bed and dream of the big buck coming by my stand. but what the hey, my gun will probably misfire anyway.
> sherman


Shermie, Shermie, Shermie, you need a Zen-like attitude. See the buck...be the Buck. Can't you just taste that venison jerky?


----------



## sherman51

well today is the big day. up at 5:00 to have a little time to get ready for the hunt. if fw is still hunting I hope he get one. be back at lunch.
sherman

p.s. good morning, another great day ahead.


----------



## ress

get em


----------



## scioto_alex

Yesterday they shut off my nternet due to late payment. I got a chance to go to their payment page but I won't have the money until Wednesday.

But then after that, my connection is working again. Go figure.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwa won’t kill any cause he’s asleep..


----------



## ress

That's really Him isn't ?


----------



## sherman51

didnt see any deer but had a great morning in the woods. forgot my boots and had to hunt in my tennies. not to worry I used hot hands heated insoles to keep my feet warm. they burned out about 10:30 and started to get cold. but I hunted until 11:00 and came out. saw bushy tails and 2 mountain jacks, and got a good look at a big wood hen as it flew by. the deer will come later, or not. doesn't change a great day in my stand in the woods.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

by the way that was the wood hen woodpecker and not another type of bird. these are beautiful birds. with a big red head.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Pileated woodpeckers


----------



## scioto_alex

On the ridge, back in the woods I would hear
thump thump thump thump thumpthump

For years I wondered what it was. It sounded like someone bouncing a basketball on the roof of a shed.

I finally found out that it's a grouse drumming.


----------



## 1basshunter

Go state


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> didnt see any deer but had a great morning in the woods. forgot my boots and had to hunt in my tennies. not to worry I used hot hands heated insoles to keep my feet warm. they burned out about 10:30 and started to get cold. but I hunted until 11:00 and came out. saw bushy tails and 2 mountain jacks, and got a good look at a big wood hen as it flew by. the deer will come later, or not. doesn't change a great day in my stand in the woods.
> sherman


Shermie you gotta stay out all day ! Any way filled my 2 antlerless tags in Crawford county penn. today and got some jerky coming to the OGF get together .


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> Shermie you gotta stay out all day ! Any way filled my 2 antlerless tags in Crawford county penn. today and got some jerky coming to the OGF get together .
> View attachment 332961
> View attachment 332963


He wears tennis shoes hunting...come on


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> He wears tennis shoes hunting...come on


That's cause he was probably shooting out the window of the new rv and don't need boots and if he gets tired he can take a little nappy !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning. Are you all gonna sleep all day? Bacon's sizzlin'


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m up for the day lazy and thanks for the bacon


----------



## sherman51

im up. good morning all.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> im up. good morning all.


Go back to bed


----------



## scioto_alex

Plenty of drama at my place, I need to jump to another house. Man do I have a lot of clutter to pack or toss.


----------



## ress

Artificial or real tree? Always real here. My boys even in their 20's get real tree's for their places.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Artificial or real tree? Always real here. My boys even in their 20's get real tree's for their places.


Had real trees all my life. Went fake 3 years ago. Miss the pine smell but like the cleanup. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Had real trees all my life. Went fake 3 years ago. Miss the pine smell but like the cleanup. Happy wife, happy life.


Grab a bag of those scented pine cones. Boom!


----------



## scioto_alex

When I had the Escort hatch, my father and I had a tradition of going to one of the tree farms in Knox and cutting our own tree. If it was too big to fit in the hatch, it would be too big to fit on the table in the living room.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Go back to bed


couldn't go back to bed was going hunting. might as well went back to bed I didnt even see a deer. did have a big squirrel at about 15 yrs that would have been a great easy shot. but I only shoot what I intend to eat. but it was great solitude out there up in a tree thinking about the hunt and not our bills. like the 1500.00 we owe the hospital on my surgeries i've had.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Don't you love the winter bird sounds in the woods?


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay lazy today I went over to Sherman’s house and Took all his bacon and eggs I will be over at your house early that way we can eat it before he gets up and misses it.PS don’t tell him


----------



## sherman51

another day in the woods without any sight of a deer. my son spooked a deer behind him and watched its white tail bound off through the woods. so its supposed to start raining tonight so were heading home in the morning. will be back next weekend.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> another day in the woods without any sight of a deer. my son spooked a deer behind him and watched its white tail bound off through the woods. so its supposed to start raining tonight so were heading home in the morning. will be back next weekend.
> sherman


Almost smacked 3 deer with the SUV on the way to church. The lead doe was pretty big followed by 2 smaller does ( yearlings)


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Hay lazy today I went over to Sherman’s house and Took all his bacon and eggs I will be over at your house early that way we can eat it before he gets up and misses it.PS don’t tell him


Great! I'll have some biscuits and gravy ready.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Almost smacked 3 deer with the SUV on the way to church. The lead doe was pretty big followed by 2 smaller does ( yearlings)


Last time we went down to WV via 33/50, I counted at least 11 dead deer on the sides of the road and that ain't counting the ones I couldn't see down in the ditches. No way I'll travel that route after dark unless my back's against the wall.


----------



## sherman51

wakey wakey everybody. will be heading for home shortly. its raining like cats and dogs out there. will give it heck next weekend.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

I'm moving, I need boxes, and I know where to get them - that same Harbor Freight dumpster that I used to fill when I worked there. I rolled the wagon up there last night before the rain. Now that's all dry under the patio roof.

Now I need tape.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 333119


good morning right back at you. and a good morning to all the derailers. my a** is dragging this morning. i'm glad its raining today. I don't know if I could have got up my tree today or not. my legs are killing me.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> I'm moving, I need boxes, and I know where to get them - that same Harbor Freight dumpster that I used to fill when I worked there. I rolled the wagon up there last night before the rain. Now that's all dry under the patio roof.
> 
> Now I need tape.
> View attachment 333127


How are you going to move the stuff 
I hope not with your red wagon that would take a very long time


----------



## scioto_alex

I don't know if I'll get the house I want, but it's maybe 200 yards away from this one. I'll need help with furniture but smaller stuff really could go in the wagon.

I can't drive due to cataracts, so when I'm buying more than will fit in my shoulder bag, I take the wagon to the store. The clerks love it.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I don't know if I'll get the house I want, but it's maybe 200 yards away from this one. I'll need help with furniture but smaller stuff really could go in the wagon.
> 
> I can't drive due to cataracts, so when I'm buying more than will fit in my shoulder bag, I take the wagon to the store. The clerks love it.


Alex, I'd give you a hand but we'll be headed to WV and this weekend I have 5 Santa gigs lined up for me. 
HOHOHO, ho. 
Plus, I got that scolosis thing and a 100% tear in my right rotator to address after Christmas. Yea, I'm a mess. I couldn't drag a 50 pt buck out of the woods if'in I was lucky enough to shoot one.


----------



## scioto_alex

Thanks but it's too soon to ask for help anyway. I don't know what the timetable will be. I need to sell this house and buy that house.

Meanwhile I know I'll need to pack so that's what I'm working on now.


----------



## bajuski

bajuski said:


> Ugh, stayed up into the wee hours last night upgrading my computer from Windows 7 to 10. It went smoothly but all the updates took a long time. It took about 3 hours and I didn't lose any data or files at all so it was a success......Windows 7 loses support next month....



And, I have a new online girlfriend, her name is Cortana. She's kinda shy though, she won't even tell me her bra size.....


----------



## Burkcarp1

bajuski said:


> And, I have a new online girlfriend, her name is Cortana. She's kinda shy though, she won't even tell me her bra size.....


Careful it might be a dude...thus the no bra size


----------



## Snakecharmer

bajuski said:


> And, I have a new online girlfriend, her name is Cortana. She's kinda shy though, she won't even tell me her bra size.....


Wonder why they are always women? Cortana, Siri, Alexa? At least with the Garmin I had a choice or taking directions from a man or woman..


----------



## Burkcarp1

Like


Snakecharmer said:


> Wonder why they are always women? Cortana, Siri, Alexa? At least with the Garmin I had a choice or taking directions from a man or woman..[/QUOTE I know right? Like we need another woman telling us what to do..lol


----------



## Lazy 8

bajuski said:


> And, I have a new online girlfriend, her name is Cortana. She's kinda shy though, she won't even tell me her bra size.....


AND, with that, I officially declare thee a brother of the Derailer's Club. 
(Ewe lucky Dawg ewe)  
Ewe may now [email protected]


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Thanks but it's too soon to ask for help anyway. I don't know what the timetable will be. I need to sell this house and buy that house.
> 
> Meanwhile I know I'll need to pack so that's what I'm working on now.


Alex, I thought of how I can help you, here you go buddy....


----------



## 1basshunter

bajuski said:


> And, I have a new online girlfriend, her name is Cortana. She's kinda shy though, she won't even tell me her bra size.....


That’s simple one to find out take her over to Sherman’s house he is a dirty old man also a pervert so he is more than qualified for the job


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> AND, with that, I officially declare thee a brother of the Derailer's Club.
> (Ewe lucky Dawg ewe)
> Ewe may now [email protected]


Watchout for Lazy....He'll try to cut in on your g-friend bajuski.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Alex, I thought of how I can help you, here you go buddy....


This'll help ewe know how to pack your makeup and hair rollers.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Watchout for Lazy....He'll try to cut in on your g-friend bajuski.


I'm like ST, got more than I can shake a stick at. Ewe can never have enough.
Fastwawa knows.


----------



## bajuski

1basshunter said:


> That’s simple one to find out take her over to Sherman’s house he is a dirty old man also a pervert so he is more than qualified for the job



OH NO. You mean she might be Sherman or Alex?


----------



## 1basshunter

bajuski said:


> OH NO. You mean she might be Sherman or Alex?


It very well could be the situation But if you decide to Get married please let us all know I will get you a fishing rod and reel of your choice and get him or her A nightgown for you For A wedding gift


----------



## sherman51

bajuski said:


> OH NO. You mean she might be Sherman or Alex?


thats just wrong. and I refuse to LIKE it. not funny at all. I am as straight as a new arrow. always have been and always will be. not funny.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

In the news, Yahooo announced they're going to delete all of the archives of all of the yahoo groups. That will be a lot of lost information.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

My sister , poor girl lives in the Hocking Hills


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Careful it might be a dude...thus the no bra size


Or she doesn't wear one......


----------



## bajuski

sherman51 said:


> thats just wrong. and I refuse to LIKE it. not funny at all. I am as straight as a new arrow. always have been and always will be. not funny.
> sherman


I'm gonna like yours anyways........


----------



## 1basshunter

bajuski said:


> I'm gonna like yours anyways........


I think Sherman is playing hard to get
The Honorable lazy said he would officiate the wedding...... I suggest you also talk to Tom he is a world renowned attorney at law and get a prenup


----------



## bajuski

Geez, Lazy just this morning said I now qualify for this thread, I didn't expect to get booted off the same day...........I'm sorry Sherman, I don't know you well enough to say that!


----------



## Lazy 8

bajuski said:


> Geez, Lazy just this morning said I now qualify for this thread, I didn't expect to get booted off the same day...........I'm sorry Sherman, I don't know you well enough to say that!


Ewe ain't booted off yet. But y'all remember I wear size 14 EEE. 
Fun fact...I never did fill my ol man's shoes. He wore 15 EEE's.


----------



## sherman51

bajuski said:


> Geez, Lazy just this morning said I now qualify for this thread, I didn't expect to get booted off the same day...........I'm sorry Sherman, I don't know you well enough to say that!


thank you. I liked this one.

bass hunter don't know me well enough either. I don't like him any more.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> thank you. I liked this one.
> 
> bass hunter don't know me well enough either. I don't like him any more.
> sherman


I’m sorry uncle Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

What the Sam Hill happened to ol EZ? Did he go deer hunting with that Fisher Price plastic gun of his?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> What the Sam Hill happened to ol EZ? Did he go deer hunting with that Fisher Price plastic gun of his?


It was raining last week during gun season. He said he couldn’t hunt. The pink paint on his plastic gun would wash off. It’s a big concerns of his.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I’m sorry uncle Sherman


accepted! good morning guys.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Good morning, all. Time to start filling those boxes I brought.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> It was raining last week during gun season. He said he couldn’t hunt. The pink paint on his plastic gun would wash off. It’s a big concerns of his.


HA! Bob, you can join the International Brotherhood of Derailers anytime! Or just keep Honerary status. 
Pink paint washing off!  That just slayed me!


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> It was raining last week during gun season. He said he couldn’t hunt. The pink paint on his plastic gun would wash off. It’s a big concerns of his.





Lazy 8 said:


> HA! Bob, you can join the International Brotherhood of Derailers anytime! Or just keep Honerary status.
> Pink paint washing off!  That just slayed me!


yeah bobk you hit the nail right on the head. pink paint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

It was probably hot pink too..


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> It was probably hot pink too..


not knowing ez any better than I do i'd say hot pink would just be the paint on his deer gun, lol.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

He might have locked himself out of his house again and dio wouldn’t let him inside again


----------



## scioto_alex

I had a girlfriend who wore a lot of red clothes. One time I put my underpants in with her laundry, and I got pink underpants.


----------



## bruce

That is when you go commando.


scioto_alex said:


> I had a girlfriend who wore a lot of red clothes. One time I put my underpants in with her laundry, and I got pink underpants.


----------



## fastwater

Hey all!!!
Man did I miss you fellars!
Not much luck on the deer hunting front...but found out I now gotta go have surgery on my feet.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Hey all!!!
> Man did I miss you fellars!
> Not much luck on the deer hunting front...but found out I now gotta go have surgery on my feet.


Naw you just needed to wear tennis shoes like unca sherm


----------



## 1basshunter

I bet you he thought they were his slippers


----------



## bruce

what the hay. Up hill both ways?


fastwater said:


> Hey all!!!
> Man did I miss you fellars!
> Not much luck on the deer hunting front...but found out I now gotta go have surgery on my feet.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hey all!!!
> Man did I miss you fellars!
> Not much luck on the deer hunting front...but found out I now gotta go have surgery on my feet.


Wtf. You didn't tell me that last night


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wtf. You didn't tell me that last night


You might not be as special that you thought...


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hey all!!!
> Man did I miss you fellars!
> Not much luck on the deer hunting front...but found out I now gotta go have surgery on my feet.


Try buying the right Size shoes


----------



## fastwater

Well fellars...like uncle Sherm, I forgot my huntin boots and had to wear my camo crocs all week.
This is what happened:


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Well fellars...like uncle Sherm, I forgot my huntin boots and had to wear my camo crocs all week.
> This is what happened:
> View attachment 333341


Not You Too !


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Not You Too !


Yup...now the doc wants to cut me in some new toes.
Said I might have Fred Flintstone lookin feet when he's done though.
Doc also said that me fer gettin my huntin boots goin on a huntin trip is like him fer gettin his scalpel when he goes in the surgery room.

We had a ball and sure did eat good.
In this pic. the red meat on the kabobs is back straps.
White meat is lobster and of course...the shrimp.
Couple all that with mushrooms,peppers,new potatoes,onion and tomatoe:


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I had a girlfriend who wore a lot of red clothes. One time I put my underpants in with her laundry, and I got pink underpants.


I have my own brand...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well fellars...like uncle Sherm, I forgot my huntin boots and had to wear my camo crocs all week.
> This is what happened:
> View attachment 333341


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


>


That's a sore lookin dog right there!



Lazy 8 said:


> I have my own brand...


Gotta get me a pair of them shorts.
That way if'n I ferget my camo huntin breaches at least I'll be able to hunt in them camo shorts.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That's a sore lookin dog right there!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get me a pair of them shorts.
> That way if'n I ferget my camo huntin breaches at least I'll be able to hunt in them camo shorts.


So, no deer, but are you still trying?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hey all!!!
> Man did I miss you fellars!
> Not much luck on the deer hunting front...but found out I now gotta go have surgery on my feet.


going barefooted in this cold weather will play havoc with your feet you red neck hill jack.
sherman


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> That's a sore lookin dog right there!
> 
> Sore? I’ll show ya sore.


----------



## fastwater

^^^My goodness...Please tell me that is NOT you!!!


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ^^^My goodness...Please tell me that is NOT you!!!


Nope, it was the 3rd or 4th operation my wife had on her foot. She’s a STRONG woman. Went batcrap crazy until she could start jogging again. Runners are an odd bunch. Lol Didn’t figure I should make that picture a full image.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Man...that one made me pucker a bit.
Sure had to be painful for sure!

...And yes...we are an odd bunch. 
Used to run 5-10mi a day for years til my knees just flat gave out.
Ran in pain the last two years.
Today, if you see me runnin...someone is chasin me with a gun.
But I still miss it.


----------



## scioto_alex

Prowling


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s time for all of us to start the day 

Except for you Sherman you can go ahead and sleep the day away you’re up all night peeing in anyway


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin


----------



## scioto_alex

It'll be a cold pull with the wagon up to the grocery. Then at 10:00 the realtor will be here to discuss selling the house.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^My goodness...Please tell me that is NOT you!!!


that one made me cringe. looks very painful.



1basshunter said:


> It’s time for all of us to start the day
> 
> Except for you Sherman you can go ahead and sleep the day away you’re up all night peeing in anyway


i'll little but let you know I started my day a couple of hours ago. getting ready to have my 2nd cup of coffer then i'll be ready to face the day. its just great and a blessing to start another day.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

YIKES! Is it just me or does anybody see a Muppet face in her foot?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^Man...that one made me pucker a bit.
> Sure had to be painful for sure!
> 
> ...And yes...we are an odd bunch.
> Used to run 5-10mi a day for years til my knees just flat gave out.
> Ran in pain the last two years.
> Today, if you see me runnin...someone is chasin me with a gun.
> But I still miss it.


I smell what you're stepping there brother. A few months after my 2nd knee replacement I was chatting with my Ortho doctor and I said, Doc, I joke a lot with you but seriously, will I ever be able to run again someday?
He said Tim, let me put it to you this way, if the building you're in catches on fire...
I simply said, thanks Doc, I understand.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Yup...now the doc wants to cut me in some new toes.
> Said I might have Fred Flintstone lookin feet when he's done though.
> Doc also said that me fer gettin my huntin boots goin on a huntin trip is like him fer gettin his scalpel when he goes in the surgery room.
> 
> We had a ball and sure did eat good.
> In this pic. the red meat on the kabobs is back straps.
> White meat is lobster and of course...the shrimp.
> Couple all that with mushrooms,peppers,new potatoes,onion and tomatoe:
> View attachment 333343


You keep putting on a feast like that and all be coming down to join that No Boots Aloud Hunting Club ! !


----------



## sherman51

I bought me some new boots on sat when we came in for lunch at wall mart. I left them in the truck for next weekend.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I bought me some new boots on sat when we came in for lunch at wall mart. I left them in the truck for next weekend.
> sherman


I can help you with a legal name change...SHERMAN TO SCHLEPROCK


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I can help you with a legal name change...SHERMAN TO SCHLEPROCK


You tryin to say uncle Sherms new huntin boots are hunter safety orange and look like this:


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> You tryin to say uncle Sherms new huntin boots are hunter safety orange and look like this:
> View attachment 333425


I'd look good in those shoes! Yaba daba doo!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> You tryin to say uncle Sherms new huntin boots are hunter safety orange and look like this:
> View attachment 333425


Them are Totally Sherman, I see you spare no expense again uncle Sherman or should I say my Rich uncle Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Them are Totally Sherman, I see you spare no expense again uncle Sherman or should I say my Rich uncle Sherman


Maybe you'll get lucky and He'll will you those Flintstone Booties.
When most hunters need a deer to stop for a shot, they'll just grunt or something. 
When Shermie wants one to stop he give it the ol, Yabba Dabba Do.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I can help you with a legal name change...SHERMAN TO SCHLEPROCK


LOL! I LAUGHED...UNTIL I CRIED.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning guys! Those are some nice tennis shoe especially for gun season I’m thinking I might get me a pair. Sherm where did you get those from?


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

I don't need tennis shoes for hunting anymore. but if fw will send those to me i'll sure wear them hunting. believe it or not but with my tennis shoes with hot hands insoles my feet stayed warm. I wrapped one pair around my roes and another pair on the bottom of my feet.
sherman

ps I need size 12.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Well fellars...like uncle Sherm, I forgot my huntin boots and had to wear my camo crocs all week.
> This is what happened:
> View attachment 333341


They say a mind is a terrible thing to waste, but don't worry fastwawa, yours has been gone for a long time....


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> They say a mind is a terrible thing to waste, but don't worry fastwawa, yours has been gone for a long time....


And to think I was worried what y'all thought of ME! It's a fine line between here and there. I've crowded the line a few times....BUT NEVER GONE OVER!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> And to think I was worried what y'all thought of ME! It's a fine line between here and there. I've crowded the line a few times....BUT NEVER GONE OVER!


I’ve got to call it for Sherman behave (BULL) 
But you where well payed for it


----------



## Lazy 8

HoHoHo, what's everybody THINK they're getting from Santa? 
I'm hoping for a new pair of boots. Just some non-insulated leather work boots and NOT...the Yabba Dabba Do version either.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> HoHoHo, what's everybody THINK they're getting from Santa?
> I'm hoping for a new pair of boots. Just some non-insulated leather work boots and NOT...the Yabba Dabba Do version either.


Work boots are for people that work, lazy..


----------



## ress

memories with the family.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> memories with the family.


Those and I'll bet you all the carp in FL that Mrs. Ressy could prolly use a new pair of work boots.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Work boots are for people that work, lazy..


Gotcha, are you implying I get a pair of loafers like another member of the Derailer group?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Gotcha, are you implying I get a pair of loafers like another member of the Derailer group?


All he was implying is that if you were 18 years old again and got a brand new pair of boots they would still look And feel brand new that’s all


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1

Respect your elders huh? Ha!


----------



## sherman51

leaving at 3:30 going deer hunting. boots are in the truck this time. going to hunt fri, sat, sun, and mon or until I get my deer.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> leaving at 3:30 going deer hunting. boots are in the truck this time. going to hunt fri, sat, sun, and mon or until I get my deer.
> sherman


If you’re going to be hunting that long I Guess it was nice knowing you


----------



## ress

Naw I wear flip flops most of the time. If the job gets tough I got a pair of Sperry's that I put on. The Mrs. normally wears her new shoes for some reason. She must have 3 or 4 pair of work shoes and always "needs" a new pair of tennies.


----------



## ress

Friday the 13th,,,,,,,,,,,,blaw,,blaw..blaw!!!!


----------



## Hatchetman

Wish me luck this morning. Have a 12:30 appointment for a V A appeal hearing in Pittsburgh. It's a video conference thing, pretty nervous, don't know what to expect. Involves hearing loss and balance, falling down issues....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Wish me luck this morning. Have a 12:30 appointment for a V A appeal hearing in Pittsburgh. It's a video conference thing, pretty nervous, don't know what to expect. Involves hearing loss and balance, falling down issues....


Good luck to you Hatchetman.
Praying that you get everything coming to you that you shouldn't have to be fighting for in the first place.


----------



## scioto_alex

I've had issues with falling, too. No fun waking up on the floor with a circle of people standing around you. Then comes the hospital.

I end up with arms that look like a junkie.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> Wish me luck this morning. Have a 12:30 appointment for a V A appeal hearing in Pittsburgh. It's a video conference thing, pretty nervous, don't know what to expect. Involves hearing loss and balance, falling down issues....


Thank you for your service to our great country and like Fastwater stated, I'll be praying things work out for you.
Alex, sorry to hear about your issues also.
We had a guy at work who had seizures and would simply collapse in front of you if one came on. He wasn't allowed to drive. 
I feel for you all falling down. I know my balance isn't what it used to be but nothing like what you all are experiencing.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Wish me luck this morning. Have a 12:30 appointment for a V A appeal hearing in Pittsburgh. It's a video conference thing, pretty nervous, don't know what to expect. Involves hearing loss and balance, falling down issues....


 That is easy to fix Turn the TV up tell your wife to please be quiet and stop drinking so much that you fall down


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> That is easy to fix Turn the TV up tell your wife to please be quiet and stop drinking so much that you fall down


Tried that but always ended up with a headache, guess don't stop drinking in time. Gonna leave home here in about 10 minutes, thanks to everyone wishing me well....


----------



## scioto_alex

In the winter of 2015 going into 2016 I basically lost my sense of balance for about three months. I was incapable of walking on any uneven surface. One morning I rolled the trash can out, and coming back, I stumbled on a 2-inch snowdrift and I could not get back on my feet. I had to crawl on all fours back to the house where I could grab the door handle and pull myself up.

Why? I don't know. When I was a teenager I would have nightmares where I had forgotten how to walk, like trying to cross a street, and I had to crawl. Now it has come to pass.


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Wish me luck this morning. Have a 12:30 appointment for a V A appeal hearing in Pittsburgh. It's a video conference thing, pretty nervous, don't know what to expect. Involves hearing loss and balance, falling down issues....


buddy im wishing you all the best. I almost didnt get my disability but then I got a great lawyer. he did everything but fill out a few papers I had to do. prayers sent. please keep us informed.



fastwater said:


> Good luck to you Hatchetman.
> Praying that you get everything coming to you that you shouldn't have to be fighting for in the first place.


they never want to give us vets a fair shake. we have to fight for everything we get. but once you get approved your good to go.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I have a friend who's a Vietnam Vet and fought his case for years. He finally got resolution but not until the agent orange showed up as a pretty good sized rash on both arms and possible other places. It's sad.


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> leaving at 3:30 going deer hunting. boots are in the truck this time. going to hunt fri, sat, sun, and mon or until I get my deer.
> sherman


Good Luck Uncle Shermie !


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Good Luck Uncle Shermie !


Sure hope he didn't ferget his bullet....and yes...that's singular!


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Sure hope he didn't ferget his bullet....and yes...that's singular!


Or his boots again..


----------



## Hatchetman

Hatchetman said:


> Wish me luck this morning. Have a 12:30 appointment for a V A appeal hearing in Pittsburgh. It's a video conference thing, pretty nervous, don't know what to expect. Involves hearing loss and balance, falling down issues....


Well, made it over and back. Wasn't a complete waste of time but close to it. Have a 30% for hearing loss and my Audiologist doctor opinion was my issues are a result of the hearing problems worsening and my balance issues will and have worsened. Only problem the V A said the balance issues are written up by the doctor as a symptom and not as a diagnosis so now I have to go back to my doctor and see about a diagnosis instead of a symptom. My VSO talked the judge into giving me a 60 day extension to resubmit my appeal. If they had told me that I could of had this done 11 months ago. Oh well, I'm still here and getting around so that's the good part. Thanks for the good wishes and thoughts from everybody....


----------



## 1basshunter

Well today I got some bad news a Very good friend of mine passed away.

As I was coming home from work listening to the radio as I always do I heard a song by Chris Young it is called (Drowning) I believe if you get a chance to listen to it it really puts it in perspective....You can find a song on YouTube


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Well, made it over and back. Wasn't a complete waste of time but close to it. Have a 30% for hearing loss and my Audiologist doctor opinion was my issues are a result of the hearing problems worsening and my balance issues will and have worsened. Only problem the V A said the balance issues are written up by the doctor as a symptom and not as a diagnosis so now I have to go back to my doctor and see about a diagnosis instead of a symptom. My VSO talked the judge into giving me a 60 day extension to resubmit my appeal. If they had told me that I could of had this done 11 months ago. Oh well, I'm still here and getting around so that's the good part. Thanks for the good wishes and thoughts from everybody....


So many times...especially when it comes to medical issues, the way things are written means all the difference in the world.
Just gotta get things worded by your doc like they want it.
I know it sounds like a bunch of nonsense(which it is) but it's the same with whether insurance pays a claim or not. That's where an attorney that deals with that kind of issues comes into play as they usually know how to word things.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Well today I got some bad news a Very good friend of mine passed away.
> 
> As I was coming home from work listening to the radio as I always do I heard a song by Chris Young it is called (Drowning) I believe if you get a chance to listen to it it really puts it in perspective....You can find a song on YouTube


Very sorry to hear that BH.
Keeping you in prayer...


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Very sorry to hear that BH.
> Keeping you in prayer...


Thank you fastwater


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Well today I got some bad news a Very good friend of mine passed away.
> 
> As I was coming home from work listening to the radio as I always do I heard a song by Chris Young it is called (Drowning) I believe if you get a chance to listen to it it really puts it in perspective....You can find a song on YouTube


Sorry for your loss. Very hard this time of year to lose someone that you are close to. Prayers sent.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Sorry for your loss. Very hard this time of year to lose someone that you are close to. Prayers sent.


He been sick for some time I have been kind of just waiting on the call... His wife is the one who needs the prayers he was her World and vice a versa they’ve known each other since high school I don’t think she believes is gone yet and that’s the saddest part about it.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Sure hope he didn't ferget his bullet....and yes...that's singular!


last week I went off and left my quick loads and my bullet starter. borrowed a bullet starter from my son. put loose pellets of triple seven in my coat pocket with my (loose bullet)



Hatchetman said:


> Well, made it over and back. Wasn't a complete waste of time but close to it. Have a 30% for hearing loss and my Audiologist doctor opinion was my issues are a result of the hearing problems worsening and my balance issues will and have worsened. Only problem the V A said the balance issues are written up by the doctor as a symptom and not as a diagnosis so now I have to go back to my doctor and see about a diagnosis instead of a symptom. My VSO talked the judge into giving me a 60 day extension to resubmit my appeal. If they had told me that I could of had this done 11 months ago. Oh well, I'm still here and getting around so that's the good part. Thanks for the good wishes and thoughts from everybody....


if you don't have a lawyer now get one that deals in va cases. I used the ones listed below and bosley worked wonders. you might be able to get a phone number from information 
bosley & bratch
1401 court street
suite 200
clearwater fl 33756
these people know there business. I got 70% to start and then he got me the other 30%.




1basshunter said:


> Well today I got some bad news a Very good friend of mine passed away.
> 
> As I was coming home from work listening to the radio as I always do I heard a song by Chris Young it is called (Drowning) I believe if you get a chance to listen to it it really puts it in perspective....You can find a song on YouTube


anytime we loose a friend its rough. but during the holidays it can make it even worse. prayers out to his wife other relatives and friends like you.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> He been sick for some time I have been kind of just waiting on the call... His wife is the one who needs the prayers he was her World and vice a versa they’ve known each other since high school I don’t think she believes is gone yet and that’s the saddest part about it.


Sorry about that BH. Along with everybody else here, I'll be praying for you and his wife that God gives all of you the strength to see this thru.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> if you don't have a lawyer now get one that deals in va cases. I used the ones listed below and bosley worked wonders. you might be able to get a phone number from information
> bosley & bratch
> 1401 court street
> suite 200
> clearwater fl 33756
> these people know there business. I got 70% to start and then he got me the other 30%.
> 
> sherman


Their phone is:
(800) 953-6224


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Their phone is:
> (800) 953-6224


thank you snake. never fight the va without a lawyer and bosley is one of the best if not the best.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Prayers BH


----------



## Burkcarp1

Prayers.


----------



## ress

Thoughts and prayers to all BH. Life partners, that's what my parents were.


----------



## ress

Been up sense 2 cause I have a ear infection. Dang this thing hurts! Ear canal is swollen shut so doc gave me drops that the bottle has a long spout so I can force it down into my ear.


----------



## scioto_alex

The realtor wanted me to get the leaves off the front yard, so I basically ran the mower with the bag like a vacuum cleaner. Today it's wet.


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. up and atom again this morning. going to go out and and sit in a tree in the cold like some crazed idiot.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Morning all. It's too dang early but I'm going to be Santa this morning so I had to get up early. COFFEE TIME.


----------



## scioto_alex

It's a wet morning here, still dark. Might be a nice time for some pop-open biscuits.

I have two little bowls whose diameter is about the same as one of those biscuits. It's easy to microwave an egg in one and have it be part of a McMuffin kind of thing, with cheese.


----------



## ress

Just had bacon n eggs!


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Been up sense 2 cause I have a ear infection. Dang this thing hurts! Ear canal is swollen shut so doc gave me drops that the bottle has a long spout so I can force it down into my ear.


Ear aches are painful for sure!
Hope those meds take hold quickly for ya ress and you start feeling better. 
Praying for ya!


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Just had bacon n eggs!


Oatmeal here


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Biscuits and gravy here


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm ready to try making some kind of oatmeal cookie again, it has been a while. 

This morning I made a small batch of pancakes using that "masa" corn flour that's used in flour tortillas. With some baking powder, they handled exactly like regular pancake mix. 

Side dish to some baked beans.


----------



## Snakecharmer

My breakfast was eggs over medium, hash browns, wheat toast, bacon and 2 cups of coffee with cream. My son and grandson showed up so we had 4 generations with my mom.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## scioto_alex

I've been tinkering around with variations on pancakes. You can play around with something like corn meal to get some crunch.


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 333709
> View attachment 333711


 To many pickles Tom....Had creamed beef on three slices of toast and four cups of coffee. getting ready to watch Army kick Navy's a$$ today....


----------



## ress

Pickles with that? Hmmm.....


----------



## scioto_alex

I just made some tartar sauce.


----------



## G.lock

All these fancy breakfasts! I had a cookie and a cup a coffee.
Store bought cookie.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 333709
> View attachment 333711


What?? no biscuits from scratch??. I’ll pass on the pickles..didn’t know people eat those for breakfast..


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Just had bacon n eggs!


I had my coffee of course. then the daughter n law fixed sausage gravy eggs over medium and canned biscuits. got to eat if your going to be in the tree stand in the cold. not seeing any deer. the fields around where we hunt wasnt planted at all, just weeds. so I think the deer moved to find crops to eat.
sherman


----------



## ress

Yeah corn beats ragweed any day


----------



## 1basshunter

Man cave question!!!! I just got a apartment size Refrigerator that I’m using to start stocking beer in..... 

Carmen my angel of a wife would like to also use it for overflow food  I’m not a fan of that what do you guys think 
That would mean less beer


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Man cave question!!!! I just got a apartment size Refrigerator that I’m using to start stocking beer in.....
> 
> Carmen my angel of a wife would like to also use it for overflow food  I’m not a fan of that what do you guys think
> That would mean less beer


Give her that one and then go buy a full size one for beer


----------



## Eastside Al

Just make sure you buy pimp my sleigh to fill it.







fat heads brand


----------



## Snakecharmer

Get your lights up.


----------



## sherman51

bh you got 14100. but this is so close.


----------



## sherman51

14198


----------



## sherman51

14199


----------



## sherman51

14200


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Man cave question!!!! I just got a apartment size Refrigerator that I’m using to start stocking beer in.....
> 
> Carmen my angel of a wife would like to also use it for overflow food  I’m not a fan of that what do you guys think
> That would mean less beer





Burkcarp1 said:


> Give her that one and then go buy a full size one for beer


Yup...buy a bigger fridge.


----------



## sherman51

deer hunting was a waste of time today. going to try again tomorrow. the food plots changed and so did the deer's patterns.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> 14200


You got it uncle Sherm...what about them deer?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> deer hunting was a waste of time today. going to try again tomorrow. the food plots changed and so did the deer's patterns.
> sherman


Sneak up on em at their new food plot location in them new schleprock tennis shoes.


----------



## MagicMarker

Where’s the post counter?


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> 14200


Well if you can't get a deer, at least you got this one!


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> 14200


Dam you Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm whooped. 5 Santa gigs today. I'm hohohoed out. I don't have one left in me...today. One more tomorrow and I'm done.
Tom, got any of that sausage gravy 'n biscuits left?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm whooped. 5 Santa gigs today. I'm hohohoed out. I don't have one left in me...today. One more tomorrow and I'm done.
> Tom, got any of that sausage gravy 'n biscuits left?


In the fridge


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey fastwater.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Sneak up on em at their new food plot location in them new schleprock tennis shoes.


See above


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm whooped. 5 Santa gigs today. I'm hohohoed out. I don't have one left in me...today. One more tomorrow and I'm done.
> Tom, got any of that sausage gravy 'n biscuits left?


hey lazy you coming to the get together? i've got to meet you. I cant even picture what you look like.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

My garage is a refrigerator, again.

Lin's big steel fridge is gone and that corner is open again. That thing must have been missing a drip tray or something because once in a while it would piss a stream onto the floor. Probably part of some auto-defrost feature.


----------



## ress

Yeah drip tray is meant to catch the defrosted water and hold it until it evaporates from the motor fan blowing across it. Would be dried up before the next cycle begins. Good reason to keep the dust and dirt out. If you get water in the fridge that is telling you the defrost drain tube to the drip pan is froze from stuff plugging it up.....Just had my 3rd cup of coffee and been up sense 4.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> hey lazy you coming to the get together? i've got to meet you. I cant even picture what you look like.
> sherman


Shermie, I'm gonna try my darndest. 
As far as what I look like, do you remember Fabio? Well, I'm nothing like that.


----------



## scioto_alex

That big fridge has two big plastic vegetable bins, and the bottom one is stuck to the fridge floor by sticky stains.

In the door shelf, the same little can of Fritos dip has been sitting there since March.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> That big fridge has two big plastic vegetable bins, and the bottom one is stuck to the fridge floor by sticky stains.
> 
> In the door shelf, the same little can of Fritos dip has been sitting there since March.


That dip is prolly good until March 2022. Dare you to eat it. What do you have to lose?


----------



## scioto_alex

Well, that's all gone. It's nice not having his 100+ beer bottles filling my trash every week.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> hey lazy you coming to the get together? i've got to meet you. I cant even picture what you look like.
> sherman


Think of Santa Claus...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Think of Santa Claus...


Bingo Snakey. Here I am crawling, err, walking out of my last gig this evening...


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## scioto_alex

Much to my surprise, looks like about 1/2" of snow out there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Look, a baby Jeep's coming...

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/bad-ass-baby-jeep-2022.amp


----------



## fastwater

Mornin my fellow derailer derelict's...
Peeking outside this morning at the snow covered ground and listening to the rush hour weather report of freezing rain coming in, it got me to reminiscing of the many hours spent laying out in this crap trying to get wrecks/break downs cleared from roads/freeways shut down by trucks/heavy equip. .
Frozen tractor/trailer air lines, turned over trucks/equip., wrecks...a few over the years that weren't pretty with gruesome carnage that left some everlasting memories,etc. would happen during early mornings like this and the home phone was surely to ring. That is...if we hadnt already been called in with the anticipation of the incoming storm.
For the most part, enjoyed the challenge cause each situation was different. Non injury accidents were obviously easier and less time consuming in getting roads cleared. Accidents with injury, depending on the circumstances(I.E. person injured but trapped in vehicle) would take longer. Fatalities obviously took the longest. And if the deceased was pinned in by say...his/her overturned rig hanging from a overpass, obviously the scene was handled cautiously to secure the rig for the removal of the body/bodies.
At any rate...today, after retiring a few years ago with 33 years of working out in the snow,sleet and rain, I've found it's much easier to enjoy the early morning winter elements by watching it from the living room window sipping on a cup of coffee. And can't say I'm in any big hurry to get back out there and lay in the middle of the freeway making snow angels in the road.
But...I will go out and lay in that nasty stuff all day, everyday to hunt and enjoy every minute.

FWIW...if'n ya have to get out this Mornin...be careful out there!!!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 333893


I tried that once. didnt like it so I retired. like that much better.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I tried that once. didnt like it so I retired. like that much better.


You gonna get back out there after them pesky ole deer this weekend uncle Sherm?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey fastwater.....
> View attachment 333811


You got that right ST.
Used to be, no sooner than I got back from there, would sit in the bass boat the rest of the winter dreamin about sittin at Okeechobee or Kissimmee. Heck, I'd even dream of bein down there pullin in them monster LM bass when I'd be here out on a lake in the summer. Hard to LM bass fish here after fishin there for so many years.
Now...it's sittin in this boat dreamin about LSC.
...and its your fault!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Weather like this was when OSU would call us in at 03:00 to spread salt before the day people would show up.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Smitty82

Mornin


----------



## scioto_alex

This is when people drive with their windows still half-blocked by snow.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mornin my fellow derailer derelict's...
> Peeking outside this morning at the snow covered ground and listening to the rush hour weather report of freezing rain coming in, it got me to reminiscing of the many hours spent laying out in this crap trying to get wrecks/break downs cleared from roads/freeways shut down by trucks/heavy equip. .
> Frozen tractor/trailer air lines, turned over trucks/equip., wrecks...a few over the years that weren't pretty with gruesome carnage that left some everlasting memories,etc. would happen during early mornings like this and the home phone was surely to ring. That is...if we hadnt already been called in with the anticipation of the incoming storm.
> For the most part, enjoyed the challenge cause each situation was different. Non injury accidents were obviously easier and less time consuming in getting roads cleared. Accidents with injury, depending on the circumstances(I.E. person injured but trapped in vehicle) would take longer. Fatalities obviously took the longest. And if the deceased was pinned in by say...his/her overturned rig hanging from a overpass, obviously the scene was handled cautiously to secure the rig for the removal of the body/bodies.
> At any rate...today, after retiring a few years ago with 33 years of working out in the snow,sleet and rain, I've found it's much easier to enjoy the early morning winter elements by watching it from the living room window sipping on a cup of coffee. And can't say I'm in any big hurry to get back out there and lay in the middle of the freeway making snow angels in the road.
> But...I will go out and lay in that nasty stuff all day, everyday to hunt and enjoy every minute.
> 
> FWIW...if'n ya have to get out this Mornin...be careful out there!!!


I feel for you brother. I drove a wrecker for about one year. I'd get calls from the local PD at 2am regarding an accident. I never personally saw any fatalities, but I did see blood from time to time. 
I never got hung up in the wrecker. It was a 1970 CHEVY dually, 4 whl drive with directional Buckshot murders for tires. It was a TANK. 4 speed WITH a granny gear. Remember getting out and locking the hubs in?
I remember shutting down the highway from Parkersburg to Clarksburg to pull a Cadillac out of the median due to a LOT of snow. The owner rode out with me and we had trouble finding it due to it being "plowed in"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You got that right ST.
> Used to be, no sooner than I got back from there, would sit in the bass boat the rest of the winter dreamin about sittin at Okeechobee or Kissimmee. Heck, I'd even dream of bein down there pullin in them monster LM bass when I'd be here out on a lake in the summer. Hard to LM bass fish here after fishin there for so many years.
> Now...it's sittin in this boat dreamin about LSC.
> ...and its your fault!!!


pee wee herman says I'M SORRRRRYYYY


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## ress

Can't like that... That show was freaking weird!


----------



## Smitty82

ress said:


> Can't like that... That show was freaking weird!


Paul Reubens is a weirdo


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You gonna get back out there after them pesky ole deer this weekend uncle Sherm?


hunted hard Friday and Saturday. went out sun morning and got up my tree 35 minutes before sunrise. our hunting starts 30 minutes before sunrise. sunrise was at 8:01 so our hunting started at 7:31. I checked my clock on my phone at 7:30. a few minutes later I hear something walking through the woods. I start looking and after what seemed like forever I saw this deer at about 25 yrds coming right towards the barrel of my gun. all I had to do was shoulder my rifle and got sighted in and fired. I looked at my clock again and it was 7:34 3 minutes after legal hunting started. I shot right behind the head striking her off center to the right a couple of inches. it busted her shoulder and played havoc with the lungs and heart. she never took another step she went down like a rock. 150 grns of pyrodex pellets behind a 240 grn bullet put her down to stay. it was low light and she was coming so I couldn't tell how big she was but after 4 dry yrs I would have shot her anyway. but she is a nice yearling doe. i've hunted this area for 13 yrs. the 1st 8 yrs I took deer every yr and 2 one yr. then I went 4 yrs without getting one. and it was looking like this might be the 5th yr. but this yr i'll be eating something besides license stew.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> hunted hard Friday and Saturday. went out sun morning and got up my tree 35 minutes before sunrise. our hunting starts 30 minutes before sunrise. sunrise was at 8:01 so our hunting started at 7:31. I checked my clock on my phone at 7:30. a few minutes later I hear something walking through the woods. I start looking and after what seemed like forever I saw this deer at about 25 yrds coming right towards the barrel of my gun. all I had to do was shoulder my rifle and got sighted in and fired. I looked at my clock again and it was 7:34 3 minutes after legal hunting started. I shot right behind the head striking her off center to the right a couple of inches. it busted her shoulder and played havoc with the lungs and heart. she never took another step she went down like a rock. 150 grns of pyrodex pellets behind a 240 grn bullet put her down to stay. it was low light and she was coming so I couldn't tell how big she was but after 4 dry yrs I would have shot her anyway. but she is a nice yearling doe. i've hunted this area for 13 yrs. the 1st 8 yrs I took deer every yr and 2 one yr. then I went 4 yrs without getting one. and it was looking like this might be the 5th yr. but this yr i'll be eating something besides license stew.
> sherman


Good Job and congrats. I bet she'll taste great.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> hunted hard Friday and Saturday. went out sun morning and got up my tree 35 minutes before sunrise. our hunting starts 30 minutes before sunrise. sunrise was at 8:01 so our hunting started at 7:31. I checked my clock on my phone at 7:30. a few minutes later I hear something walking through the woods. I start looking and after what seemed like forever I saw this deer at about 25 yrds coming right towards the barrel of my gun. all I had to do was shoulder my rifle and got sighted in and fired. I looked at my clock again and it was 7:34 3 minutes after legal hunting started. I shot right behind the head striking her off center to the right a couple of inches. it busted her shoulder and played havoc with the lungs and heart. she never took another step she went down like a rock. 150 grns of pyrodex pellets behind a 240 grn bullet put her down to stay. it was low light and she was coming so I couldn't tell how big she was but after 4 dry yrs I would have shot her anyway. but she is a nice yearling doe. i've hunted this area for 13 yrs. the 1st 8 yrs I took deer every yr and 2 one yr. then I went 4 yrs without getting one. and it was looking like this might be the 5th yr. but this yr i'll be eating something besides license stew.
> sherman


That GREAT!
Glad you broke the ice.
Never have found a good recipe for that 'tag soup'.
Which if'n I don't get it in gear...is what I'll be eating this year.
This coming weekend is our extended two day gun season.
Unfortunately, I have to work Sat but will be out here at the house bright and early Sun.
Then will wait for ml season.


----------



## ress

sherman51 said:


> hunted hard Friday and Saturday. went out sun morning and got up my tree 35 minutes before sunrise. our hunting starts 30 minutes before sunrise. sunrise was at 8:01 so our hunting started at 7:31. I checked my clock on my phone at 7:30. a few minutes later I hear something walking through the woods. I start looking and after what seemed like forever I saw this deer at about 25 yrds coming right towards the barrel of my gun. all I had to do was shoulder my rifle and got sighted in and fired. I looked at my clock again and it was 7:34 3 minutes after legal hunting started. I shot right behind the head striking her off center to the right a couple of inches. it busted her shoulder and played havoc with the lungs and heart. she never took another step she went down like a rock. 150 grns of pyrodex pellets behind a 240 grn bullet put her down to stay. it was low light and she was coming so I couldn't tell how big she was but after 4 dry yrs I would have shot her anyway. but she is a nice yearling doe. i've hunted this area for 13 yrs. the 1st 8 yrs I took deer every yr and 2 one yr. then I went 4 yrs without getting one. and it was looking like this might be the 5th yr. but this yr i'll be eating something besides license stew.
> sherman


Nice! You didn't even get a chance to get cold.


----------



## ress

Tree's up









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

wth.....dont know why this started happening


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> That GREAT!
> Glad you broke the ice.
> Never have found a good recipe for that 'tag soup'.
> Which if'n I don't get it in gear...is what I'll be eating this year.
> This coming weekend is our extended two day gun season.
> Unfortunately, I have to work Sat but will be out here at the house bright and early Sun.
> Then will wait for ml season.


I thought you were retired??? And all you do is fish & hunt


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Tree's up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Looks sideways to me not up...


----------



## ress

Try this









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

I quit

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> I quit
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought you were retired??? And all you do is fish & hunt


I retired from main job about 7-8 yrs ago.
Have had a few PT jobs since.
Currently have one I enjoy(will enjoy even more after all the training is done)...and think I'll keep for awhile if'n things don't change up.
Usually can pick most any days off I want if'n I put them in at least a month in advance. Me workin this coming Sat is my own fault cause I had forgot about the two day extended gun season and didn't put in for it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> I quit
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Are you drunk???


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Are you drunk???


Thought my 'already bad eyes' done went even more haywire for a second.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good job Sherman, 
Now that he got the deer That’s so far is unverified it comes down to almost a photo finish for fastwater and Tom on the bet that you would get one  And we all Agreed what The prize would be Sherman, it is going to be your honor to buy the dinner for Tom and fastwater. Congratulations Sherman


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good job Sherman,
> Now that he got the deer That’s so far is unverified it comes down to almost a photo finish for fastwater and Tom on the bet that you would get one  And we all Agreed what The prize would be Sherman, it is going to be your honor to buy the dinner for Tom and fastwater. Congratulations Sherman


Forgot to ask when we were betting...did that bet include dinner for our guest as well???
We'll have to wait to see what ST's dinner selection will be but I'll make mine easy and select the same filet and lobster 'surf and turf' dinner that Outwest has chosen for his dinner.
If'n ST orders the same, we can all sit at the same table to make it easier on the serving staff.

Thinkin uncle Sherm is gonna have to bring the venison jerky sampling platter as well...


----------



## sherman51

if it means I have to buy dinner for those guys if'n I got a deer then I just made up the story. I didnt even see one. and besides I done spent my allowance for the 1st quarter of next yr on my new boots I bought last weekend. the old saying goes you cant get blood out of a turnip. and none of you wants the turnip.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> if it means I have to buy dinner for those guys if'n I got a deer then I just made up the story. I didnt even see one. and besides I done spent my allowance for the 1st quarter of next yr on my new boots I bought last weekend. the old saying goes you cant get blood out of a turnip. and none of you wants the turnip.
> sherman


Again congratulations Sherman, you are 100% correct about blood out of a turn up but to be fairYou can Sell the turnups And get money for them. Now as far as the bet we had about Sherman Saying he’s poor again Ress and Burkcarp You guys are the winners congratulation Sherman you get to buy them dinner also if this keeps up you will be buying all of us dinner


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Again congratulations Sherman, you are 100% correct about blood out of a turn up but to be fairYou can Sell the turnups And get money for them. Now as far as the bet we had about Sherman Saying he’s poor again Ress and Burkcarp You guys are the winners congratulation Sherman you get to buy them dinner also if this keeps up you will be buying all of us dinner


Congrats to Ress and BK for their bettin uncles Sherms response of bein broke would be exactly that. Heck BK even said uncle Sherm would bring up buyin them huntin boots.

BH, you better hope uncle Sherms next response is like you said it will be so he'll have to buy your dinner too.


----------



## Burkcarp1

About next week of so we’ll be reading about poor ole unca Sherm going 3 states over to buy a new RV or something that he found a good deal on eBay ...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> About next week of so we’ll be reading about poor ole unca Sherm going 3 states over to buy a new RV or something that he found a good deal on eBay ...


With uncle Sherm buyin...I'm thinkin I'll just leave my wallet at home.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Can't like that... That show was freaking weird!


Name 2 people shot in the back of their head in a theater. 2.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Name 2 people shot in the back of their head in a theater. 2.


Pres Lincoln and Booth.

Does this mean I win the bet and uncle Sherm has to buy your and BH's dinner at the OGF get together?


----------



## sherman51

i'll just settle this by not going to the get together. you guys have just beat this dead horse to death. buy the way bh in this case im the turnip and i'm not for sale.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i'll just settle this by not going to the get together. you guys have just beat this dead horse to death. buy the way bh in this case im the turnip and i'm not for sale.
> sherman


*^^^I REFUSE to like that post uncle Sherm !!!*
As one of the hierarchy of the derailer thread you HAVE to show up...
...plus, I need some deer jerky.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> About next week of so we’ll be reading about poor ole unca Sherm going 3 states over to buy a new RV or something that he found a good deal on eBay ...


And he will be paying for it with the bumper crop of turnups He had this year


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'll just eat legs....frog leggs


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> *^^^I REFUSE to like that post uncle Sherm !!!*
> As one of the hierarchy of the derailer thread you HAVE to show up...
> ...plus, I need some deer jerky.


If he doesn't show....I know where he lives


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll just eat legs....frog leggs


Think they have an all you can eat frog leg dinner for $38.50.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Think they have an all you can eat frog leg dinner for $38.50.


OH SHERMIE.......


----------



## Lazy 8

Man, I ain't had a mess of frog legs in a ***** age.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Pres Lincoln and Booth.
> 
> Does this mean I win the bet and uncle Sherm has to buy your and BH's dinner at the OGF get together?


Welllllllllll, you're 1/2 right. Lincoln AND the guy sitting in front of PeeWee Herman at the theatre. 
Shot in the back of his head?


----------



## CoonDawg92

Good eatin'!


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> View attachment 334043
> 
> View attachment 334041


Dang I got to get with it. Phone did the posting.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Welllllllllll, you're 1/2 right. Lincoln AND the guy sitting in front of PeeWee Herman at the theatre.
> Shot in the back of his head?


I remember that one..........


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> If he doesn't show....I know where he lives


Tom I have his address 
I think that new Fancy mobile home we all got him plus that new boat should be given away to other members if he needs a new boat or another mobile home he does have a turnup farm that apparently is doing very well


----------



## 1basshunter

He does kind a look like turnup farmer


----------



## scioto_alex

This morning I could hear sleet hitting my bedroom window. Looks like Jamie's truck windows have that "bathroom window" pebbled texture.

Rush hour is going to be rough.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 334063


Got any Frog Leg Ramen?


----------



## fastwater

BK...if'n you don't have it yet...you must get 'The Ramen Noodle Jailhouse Cookbook' authored by our very good friend Mr Bubba.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> BK...if'n you don't have it yet...you must get 'The Ramen Noodle Jailhouse Cookbook' authored by our very good friend Mr Bubba.


I remember that. How is Mr. Bubba doing? Wasn't he shackin'up with ol Pudding?


----------



## 1basshunter

Does any of you remember Mr. Green jeans from the captain kangaroo show ? I think that was Sherman’s first job

Mr. Green jeans was Ted Nugent’s dad in real life


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Got any Frog Leg Ramen?


Lazy, I believe in Bubba's recipe book there's a recipe fer Ramen Noodles with most every kind of meat. Though in his recipe book, he uses meat from the Genus Family 'Muridae' simply because that's the meat that was mostly available at the time of the writing of the book. But Muridae meat often has a hint of an aquatic taste so recipe would be excellent with frog legs.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I remember that. How is Mr. Bubba doing? Wasn't he shackin'up with ol Pudding?


Don't think so!
Last I heard ol Puddin was shacked up somewhere in Oregon with a Bigfoot tryin to have its baby.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I remember that. How is Mr. Bubba doing? Wasn't he shackin'up with ol Pudding?


bubba likes the other sex. he wouldnt be caught dead with a female. fyi
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> bubba likes the other sex. he wouldnt be caught dead with a female. fyi
> sherman


Hmmm...as well as I know him...I never knew that about him.
FWIW...ST and I have invited him to the OGF get together. He said if'n he can come he will bring autographed copies of his famous cookbook.
I told him you were bringin the deer jerky and he's excited to taste it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> BK...if'n you don't have it yet...you must get 'The Ramen Noodle Jailhouse Cookbook' authored by our very good friend Mr Bubba.


He got most of the recipes from me...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...as well as I know him...I never knew that about him.
> FWIW...ST and I have invited him to the OGF get together. He said if'n he can come he will bring autographed copies of his famous cookbook.
> I told him you were bringin the deer jerky and he's excited to taste it.


why do you think he spends so much time in jail. nothing but men. one hand washes the other.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> why do you think he spends so much time in jail. nothing but men. one hand washes the other.
> sherman


WHO TOLD YOU THE CODE?????


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> why do you think he spends so much time in jail. nothing but men. one hand washes the other.
> sherman


Once again...Hmmm!
I never thought about that...nor did it ever dawn on me that the sayin 'one hand washes the other' had anything to do with what you seem to be implying. 
Especially since there are a few of us here on the derailer that live by the code of 'one hand washes the other' and I've not seen the tendencies you are implying from any of them.
I'm thinkin you should explain them implications of 'the code' a bit further to enlighten us.
All that aside...how much of that deer jerky are ya bringin to the get together?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> WHO TOLD YOU THE CODE?????


We have a stoolie amongst us.


----------



## Hatchetman

Almost good afternoon de-railers....Had the perfectly wonderful experience of a colonoscopy yesterday morning and it was mahvalus....not really. Dr did say he thought I was a perfect a$$hole though Ever wonder how someone sitting around wondering what to do with their life all the sudden says...."I want to look at the east end of a west bound person every day??"...Everything was fine by the way....


----------



## scioto_alex

Well you're better off than the butcher who backed into the meat grinder and got a little behind in his orders.


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Almost good afternoon de-railers....Had the perfectly wonderful experience of a colonoscopy yesterday morning and it was mahvalus....not really. Dr did say he thought I was a perfect a$$hole though Ever wonder how someone sitting around wondering what to do with their life all the sudden says...."I want to look at the east end of a west bound person every day??"...Everything was fine by the way....


Thats good news HM.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> Almost good afternoon de-railers....Had the perfectly wonderful experience of a colonoscopy yesterday morning and it was mahvalus....not really. Dr did say he thought I was a perfect a$$hole though Ever wonder how someone sitting around wondering what to do with their life all the sudden says...."I want to look at the east end of a west bound person every day??"...Everything was fine by the way....


Nothing like a little colon cleansing. When did he say he wants to see your arse again?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Don't think so!
> Last I heard ol Puddin was shacked up somewhere in Oregon with a Bigfoot tryin to have its baby.


Makes a Derailer wonder if ol' Bubba and Bigfoot are related? Closely related? Very closely related? Like when one of them washes their hand, it automatically washes the others? Automatically?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Does any of you remember Mr. Green jeans from the captain kangaroo show ? I think that was Sherman’s first job
> 
> Mr. Green jeans was Ted Nugent’s dad in real life


BH, I never knew that about Sweaty Teddy so I that that was pretty cool and I wanted to know more. To my disbelief, here's what I discovered...
https://www.answers.com/Q/Was_Ted_Nugent's_father_Mr_Greenjeans_from_the_show_Captain_Kangaroo


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Once again...Hmmm!
> I never thought about that...nor did it ever dawn on me that the sayin 'one hand washes the other' had anything to do with what you seem to be implying.
> Especially since there are a few of us here on the derailer that live by the code of 'one hand washes the other' and I've not seen the tendencies you are implying from any of them.
> I'm thinkin you should explain them implications of 'the code' a bit further to enlighten us.
> All that aside...how much of that deer jerky are ya bringin to the get together?


why do you think he is called bubba? his real name is, what is his real name anyway?

the deer I got would only weigh about 65 lbs field dressed. i'm having the back straps cubed and the loins sliced the rest goes into summer sausage. then once I share with my son and daughter n law I wont have much left. I cant hardly eat jerky anyway, my teeth doesn't fit right any more. but the summer sausage is what I really like.

you need to get a big doe during your ml season. the does eat better than a old stinking buck anyway.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hatchetman said:


> Almost good afternoon de-railers....Had the perfectly wonderful experience of a colonoscopy yesterday morning and it was mahvalus....not really. Dr did say he thought I was a perfect a$$hole though Ever wonder how someone sitting around wondering what to do with their life all the sudden says...."I want to look at the east end of a west bound person every day??"...Everything was fine by the way....


You need to compare notes with Lazy, he just had his too.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> why do you think he is called bubba? his real name is, what is his real name anyway?
> 
> the deer I got would only weigh about 65 lbs field dressed. i'm having the back straps cubed and the loins sliced the rest goes into summer sausage. then once I share with my son and daughter n law I wont have much left. I cant hardly eat jerky anyway, my teeth doesn't fit right any more. but the summer sausage is what I really like.
> 
> you need to get a big doe during your ml season. the does eat better than a old stinking buck anyway.
> sherman


You snuck in again without even trying...You're a slippery fellow. Congrats.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hatchetman said:


> Almost good afternoon de-railers....Had the perfectly wonderful experience of a colonoscopy yesterday morning and it was mahvalus....not really. Dr did say he thought I was a perfect a$$hole though Ever wonder how someone sitting around wondering what to do with their life all the sudden says...."I want to look at the east end of a west bound person every day??"...Everything was fine by the way....


I'm happy everything came out OK ( Ha Ha)


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> why do you think he is called bubba? his real name is, what is his real name anyway?
> 
> the deer I got would only weigh about 65 lbs field dressed. i'm having the back straps cubed and the loins sliced the rest goes into summer sausage. then once I share with my son and daughter n law I wont have much left. I cant hardly eat jerky anyway, my teeth doesn't fit right any more. but the summer sausage is what I really like.
> 
> you need to get a big doe during your ml season. the does eat better than a old stinking buck anyway.
> sherman


Got you covered uncle shermie , I plan on bringing summer sausage and jerky and maybe some smokie stiks and if I get another maybe will put it on a spit and cook it in the parking lot !! And you better show up for your lite bite slide divers cause im not mailing them again to get stolen by that dang mailman !!


----------



## 1basshunter

Yeah Sherman, you have to come to the get together and bring a ton of cash you’re paying a lot of dinners 
But remember I’ll take care of lazy’s and his wife 
Just to save you some money


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> You need to compare notes with Lazy, he just had his too.


Yea, I had 4 polyps that grew outta nowhere in 3 years. Guess I'm lucky my ins pays for them as preventative every 3 years.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> You snuck in again without even trying...You're a slippery fellow. Congrats.


yep I didnt have a clue. it really feels great when you get one on the up and up.

bh I thought you was a friend. but your beating me worse than fw. with friends like you guys I don't need enemies.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> Got you covered uncle shermie , I plan on bringing summer sausage and jerky and maybe some smokie stiks and if I get another maybe will put it on a spit and cook it in the parking lot !! And you better show up for your lite bite slide divers cause im not mailing them again to get stolen by that dang mailman !!


Sherm owns the mailman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> yep I didnt have a clue. it really feels great when you get one on the up and up.
> 
> bh I thought you was a friend. but your beating me worse than fw. with friends like you guys I don't need enemies.
> sherman


I’m just trying to help you out if I’m beating you up then fw is Feeling sorry for you And leaving you alone


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, I had 4 polyps that grew outta nowhere in 3 years. Guess I'm lucky my ins pays for them as preventative every 3 years.


Come on lazy, we all know that is fake news you just like having it done


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Come on lazy, we all know that is fake news you just like having it done


If that was the case then it'd be like drunk sex, I don't remember one second of it. 
I work with a gal who doesn't want any anesthesia at all. If'n you ask me, there's a person who likes it. 
Personally, knock my arse out. Last thing I remember was the anestiologist, Nicole, saying she was going slip something in my IV. I remember looking at her and saying, Sayonara and she said, we'll take care of you. 
Nicole was hot.


----------



## ress

Thought that Ted thing was odd. Thanks Lazy!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning all!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Up and at them...


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Nothing like a little colon cleansing. When did he say he wants to see your arse again?


That was my last one unless something unforseen happens. At 76 and no history I am good to go....


----------



## scioto_alex

There's something creepy about watching this robot police dog.


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> That was my last one unless something unforseen happens. At 76 and no history I am good to go....


I went 15 yrs between my last 2. but the gi doctor wants to do another one in 5 yrs. even though its a breeze the night before is no fun.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> That was my last one unless something unforseen happens. At 76 and no history I am good to go....


Good for you brother. As I've stated here before, due to Mom's colon rupturing because of Stage 4 colon cancer, I'll get one every 3 years as long as I live. Polyps or not.


----------



## 1basshunter

We need a new subject Having a colonoscopy can only go so far


----------



## miked913

1basshunter said:


> We need a new subject Having a colonoscopy can only go so far


Do you mean like 5 or 6 feet? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

I think its time for a dirty joke. the little boy fell in the mud. it don't get much dirtier than that.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> That was my last one unless something unforseen happens. At 76 and no history I am good to go....


That’s great


----------



## 1basshunter

miked913 said:


> Do you mean like 5 or 6 feet?
> For some I’m thinking maybe more
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

14k+ posts of BS has to come from somewhere? May not be able to measure.....

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

Today I went through a lot of paperwork with the realtor, things like "owner's disclosure" checklists. "If Yes, describe below."

Also signed a contract with him and his company. So they are listing my house today or tomorrow.


----------



## MagicMarker

Just curios if your losing your house because you couldn’t pay the taxes how are you gonna pay them on the next one?


----------



## scioto_alex

Hope to land good work online again.


----------



## ress

Good Luck! Like Kramer said on Seinfeld ,,AAAAA Giddy-up......


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Hope to land good work online again.


I wish you the best with your good paying job 

I’m Hoping to hit the lottery that will solve my problems


----------



## Saugeye Tom

miked913 said:


> 14k+ posts of BS has to come from somewhere? May not be able to measure.....
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Lmao. 20 percent are serious


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao. 20 percent are serious


You really think it that low


----------



## ress

Lower


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Lower


-20%?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MY FEELINGS ARE HURT


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao. 20 percent are serious





Saugeye Tom said:


> MY FEELINGS ARE HURT


Welcome to Sherman’s world


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> MY FEELINGS ARE HURT


Hey, I'm in that boat with you...or is the boat gone!


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Lower


I was thinking 20% is bs. the 20% where i'm picked on. and 80% is entertainment and informative. but there seems to be a few that disagree with me, lol.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> MY FEELINGS ARE HURT


Who hurt my pals feelings???




Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, I'm in that boat with you...or is the boat gone!


Are we goin on a boat ride???



sherman51 said:


> I was thinking 20% is bs. the 20% where i'm picked on. and 80% is entertainment and informative. but there seems to be a few that disagree with me, lol.
> sherman


Uncle Sherm...20% + 20% + 80% ='s too many %'s.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Who hurt my pals feelings???
> I prolly did but I'm in that negative 20% by myself. Me, myself and eye.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we goin on a boat ride???
> Nah, it's too stinking cold.
> 
> 
> Uncle Sherm...20% + 20% + 80% ='s too many %'s.


Poor Shermie.


----------



## fastwater

We could do this:


----------



## G.lock

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao. 20 percent are serious


do you really think it's that high?


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> do you really think it's that high?


Do we really have to start 'thinkin' on this thread???

Here's somethin to think about...let's think about how we can take one of uncle Sherms many boats and make an airboat out of it so we can all go snow boatin.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Who hurt my pals feelings???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we goin on a boat ride???
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Sherm...20% + 20% + 80% ='s too many %'s.


if you'll look closer you'll see a little black dot behind bs. ending the sentence. the its 20% and 80% making 100% in another sentence.



fastwater said:


> Do we really have to start 'thinkin' on this thread???
> 
> Here's somethin to think about...let's think about how we can take one of uncle Sherms many boats and make an airboat out of it so we can all go snow boatin.


you need to start thinking before you post, lol.
sherman

oh yeah good morning to all you non thinkers & and thinkers alike.


----------



## 1basshunter

You go Sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Dang they are fighting HUGE wildfires in Australia. Sydney has been under smoke for days. They said the temperature was 41.9 degrees Celsius, which equals 107F.


----------



## sherman51

anybody still up on this another beautiful day.

back in the summer I bought 4 new general grabber tires for my truck because the tires I had on it just wanted to spin in the snow. it would get stuck on level ground with a light 2" to 3" off snow. I had them put on and drove through some snow and busted ice. I stopped a few times and took off. didnt even spin. so far I love these new tires. i'll know more the next big snow we get.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

The thing to look for in a tire for snow is lots of "sipes" those tiny little cuts within the larger blocks of tread. I've heard that they work by packing full of snow, then it's that snow that can get a grip in the snow on the road. They also drain water well.

This is a Blizzak with an aggressive tread like a winter rally car would run.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> if you'll look closer you'll see a little black dot behind bs. ending the sentence. the its 20% and 80% making 100% in another sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> *you need to start thinking before you post, lol.*
> sherman
> 
> oh yeah good morning to all you non thinkers & and thinkers alike.


Heck uncle Sherm...I'm doin the best I can do with what I got!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Do we really have to start 'thinkin' on this thread???
> 
> Here's somethin to think about...let's think about how we can take one of uncle Sherms many boats and make an airboat out of it so we can all go snow boatin.


Fastwawa, you got me thinking, if we converted his motor home into a watercraft, we could call it the BoaterHome.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, you got me thinking, if we converted his motor home into a watercraft, we could call it the BoaterHome.


And we could build a deck on top so we have a poop deck


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, you got me thinking, if we converted his motor home into a watercraft, we could call it the BoaterHome.


SHAZAAM Louann....GREAT idea...I like your thinkin!
Along with converting it to a regular boat with either an inboard or outboard engine...We could also install super turbocharged fans on the back making it a universal Airboaterhome. 
That way, if'n there's snow on the ground during the get together, uncle Sherm could pick everyone up quicker and more easily by cutting across fields, lakes and ponds to get to our houses.
I'm 'thinkin' your 'thinkin' should get uncle Sherm to 'thinkin' that he could use this new invention to start a new multi million $ transportation business.

What do ya 'think' bout them 'thinkin' apples uncle Sherm?


----------



## scioto_alex

I was reading about the Northern Crusades around the Baltic Sea, maybe 1200 - 1500, and back then if they wanted to move armies across boggy terrain like in Poland and Belarus and Russia, they'd wait for winter. Then you could march over frozen lakes and bogs that would otherwise be obstacles.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> SHAZAAM Louann....GREAT idea...I like your thinkin!
> Along with converting it to a regular boat with either an inboard or outboard engine...We could also install super turbocharged fans on the back making it a universal Airboaterhome.
> That way, if'n there's snow on the ground during the get together, uncle Sherm could pick everyone up quicker and more easily by cutting across fields, lakes and ponds to get to our houses.
> I'm 'thinkin' your 'thinkin' should get uncle Sherm to 'thinkin' that he could use this new invention to start a new multi million $ transportation business.
> 
> What do ya 'think' bout them 'thinkin' apples uncle Sherm?


I think you and lazy have got a great idea. when do we start work?



scioto_alex said:


> The thing to look for in a tire for snow is lots of "sipes" those tiny little cuts within the larger blocks of tread. I've heard that they work by packing full of snow, then it's that snow that can get a grip in the snow on the road. They also drain water well.
> 
> This is a Blizzak with an aggressive tread like a winter rally car would run.quote
> 
> the general grabber is the same tread design. but has a much larger aggressive tread design. its a combination snow and off road mud tire,
> sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Back in the high school days, visiting a friend's grandfather in Point Pleasant WV, I teased him for having knobby snow tires on all four wheels on his 1969 Buick Electra. 

He said, "Well, I want to stop."


----------



## sherman51

how do you know for sure your getting old? when you spend more time on fishing forums than you spend fishing. man I must be getting very old, lol.
sherman


----------



## bajuski

sherman51 said:


> how do you know for sure your getting old? when you spend more time on fishing forums than you spend fishing. man I must be getting very old, lol.
> sherman


Ha,ha. I haven't been outside for four days!


----------



## ress

sherman51 said:


> how do you know for sure your getting old? when you spend more time on fishing forums than you spend fishing. man I must be getting very old, lol.
> sherman


I gave up ice fishing. These freezing temps used to get me exited. But when I started to feel forced to go because I had about a grand worth of equipment I knew I was getting old. Kept some rods and some highly sot after lures along with a spud bar in case I think I need to try again.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> how do you know for sure your getting old? when you spend more time on fishing forums than you spend fishing. man I must be getting very old, lol.
> sherman


Sherman, I kind of don’t know how to tell you this but you’re older than you know!!!!! You’re still thinking about how much Younger are you feel but here’s a news flash to that you are older than anyone else on this form maybe in the Whole Midwest region


----------



## scioto_alex

This house went on the market yesterday and someone is coming to look at it tonight.


----------



## ress

Sold my parents house in 2 days to the first looker. Should have listed it for more?


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> hunted hard Friday and Saturday. went out sun morning and got up my tree 35 minutes before sunrise. our hunting starts 30 minutes before sunrise. sunrise was at 8:01 so our hunting started at 7:31. I checked my clock on my phone at 7:30. a few minutes later I hear something walking through the woods. I start looking and after what seemed like forever I saw this deer at about 25 yrds coming right towards the barrel of my gun. all I had to do was shoulder my rifle and got sighted in and fired. I looked at my clock again and it was 7:34 3 minutes after legal hunting started. I shot right behind the head striking her off center to the right a couple of inches. it busted her shoulder and played havoc with the lungs and heart. she never took another step she went down like a rock. 150 grns of pyrodex pellets behind a 240 grn bullet put her down to stay. it was low light and she was coming so I couldn't tell how big she was but after 4 dry yrs I would have shot her anyway. but she is a nice yearling doe. i've hunted this area for 13 yrs. the 1st 8 yrs I took deer every yr and 2 one yr. then I went 4 yrs without getting one. and it was looking like this might be the 5th yr. but this yr i'll be eating something besides license stew.
> sherman


Uncle Shermie You one and done ? Im thinking of going out this weekend taking my gun for a walk and see what happens . Good look fastwater and all others , Shoot straight and be safe .


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Sold my parents house in 2 days to the first looker. Should have listed it for more?


Sounds like we found someone to pick up Sherm's tab plus treat the rest of us to lunch at the gathering! Thanks Ress.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, I kind of don’t know how to tell you this but you’re older than you know!!!!! You’re still thinking about how much Younger are you feel but here’s a news flash to that you are older than anyone else on this form maybe in the Whole Midwest region


yeah but you didnt say if you were getting lol. I heard you was older than dirt.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Uncle Shermie You one and done ? Im thinking of going out this weekend taking my gun for a walk and see what happens . Good look fastwater and all others , Shoot straight and be safe .


Thanks Outwest.
Will be strollin the woods both days...but only huntin Sunday.
Good luck to you as well.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I think you and lazy have got a great idea. *when do we start work?*


Lazy and I have been discussin all the mods needing to be done in changing your huge motorhome into an Airboaterhome so you can start your multi million $ business and drive it to pick everyone up for the get together.
We've made a short parts list and have priced everything out accordingly. The total we would need for parts will be $4,995.99.
Lazy and I will be donating all the labor for the remodeling as a Christmas present to you.
We were also thinkin( something you wanted us to do before posting) that if history repeats itself, you would automatically say you didn't have the $.
So we thought even harder and solved that problem too.
You can thank us later when you're rollin in the dough.
Since you have a clear title on the motorhome, lazy took the liberty of callin his bank. The bank has drafted up all the paperwork on a small business loan in your name and they are waiting on you for your signature. Take the title to the motorhome to the bank as that's what was put up as collateral.
Soon as you get that done and we get the $, we can get started...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here ya go Sherm. Ask Santa...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Lazy and I have been discussin all the mods needing to be done in changing your huge motorhome into an Airboaterhome so you can start your multi million $ business and drive it to pick everyone up for the get together.
> We've made a short parts list and have priced everything out accordingly. The total we would need for parts will be $4,995.99.
> Lazy and I will be donating all the labor for the remodeling as a Christmas present to you.
> We were also thinkin( something you wanted us to do before posting) that if history repeats itself, you would automatically say you didn't have the $.
> So we thought even harder and solved that problem too.
> You can thank us later when you're rollin in the dough.
> Since you have a clear title on the motorhome, lazy took the liberty of callin his bank. The bank has drafted up all the paperwork on a small business loan in your name and they are waiting on you for your signature. Take the title to the motorhome to the bank as that's what was put up as collateral.
> Soon as you get that done and we get the $, we can get started...


Amen Brother Fastwawa, I'm just a itching to get started on the Air-Boater-Home!
Did you mention to the Shermanator that he has to feed us while we's a working on his DreamLiner? 
Venison...and LOT'S of it. Yummy!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Amen Brother Fastwawa, I'm just a itching to get started on the Air-Boater-Home!
> Did you mention to the Shermanator that he has to feed us while we's a working on his DreamLiner?
> Venison...and LOT'S of it. Yummy!


With everything we're doin for uncle Sherm..'thinkin' all that venison was a given and I didn't have to mention it.
Can't you just taste all them delicious bacon wrapped backstraps?
Dont know bout you lazy, but I'm startin to like all this '_thinkin_ stuff before I post' business uncle Sherm said we needed to do.


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Sounds like we found someone to pick up Sherm's tab plus treat the rest of us to lunch at the gathering! Thanks Ress.


fraid Not!! That was 10 yrs ago.


----------



## scioto_alex

No feedback yet from last night's showing.

I have to pull two things off:

1. Sell the house before they foreclose on it and I lose everything

2. After selling this place, find another and get my stuff over there.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> 1. Sell the house before they foreclose on it and I lose everything
> 
> You can do what it’s called a double Closing On the same day you must close on your home and then on the oneyour buying


----------



## FOSR

Just flashing through while I'm on the FOSR login. Someone on the central Ohio section posted about a streams and trails initiative that's getting started, and I hadn't heard of it.


----------



## scioto_alex

1B, I have a good realtor who explained this to me. I went back to the same one who sold me this house in 2015. 

I'll regret leaving this house, I like it here.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Lazy and I have been discussin all the mods needing to be done in changing your huge motorhome into an Airboaterhome so you can start your multi million $ business and drive it to pick everyone up for the get together.
> We've made a short parts list and have priced everything out accordingly. The total we would need for parts will be $4,995.99.
> Lazy and I will be donating all the labor for the remodeling as a Christmas present to you.
> We were also thinkin( something you wanted us to do before posting) that if history repeats itself, you would automatically say you didn't have the $.
> So we thought even harder and solved that problem too.
> You can thank us later when you're rollin in the dough.
> Since you have a clear title on the motorhome, lazy took the liberty of callin his bank. The bank has drafted up all the paperwork on a small business loan in your name and they are waiting on you for your signature. Take the title to the motorhome to the bank as that's what was put up as collateral.
> Soon as you get that done and we get the $, we can get started...


that sounds great but I already borrowed enough money. and the check was handed to my postman. thought it might get there sooner.



Lazy 8 said:


> Amen Brother Fastwawa, I'm just a itching to get started on the Air-Boater-Home!
> Did you mention to the Shermanator that he has to feed us while we's a working on his DreamLiner?
> Venison...and LOT'S of it. Yummy!


as I only got 5 little packs of back straps and that wouldnt be enough to do both you guys very long. i've decided you should leave me a 10,000.00 deposit just incase you don't bring it back. but you must take the rv to your house for said modifications. as I just don't have room to do the work here. plus you'll be at home when your working.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> With everything we're doin for uncle Sherm..'thinkin' all that venison was a given and I didn't have to mention it.
> Can't you just taste all them delicious bacon wrapped backstraps?
> Dont know bout you lazy, but I'm startin to like all this '_thinkin_ stuff before I post' business uncle Sherm said we needed to do.


Yup! I'm, "thinking" my mouth is watering over them, bacon-wrapped back straps.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> that sounds great but I already borrowed enough money. and the check was handed to my postman. thought it might get there sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> as I only got 5 little packs of back straps and that wouldnt be enough to do both you guys very long. i've decided you should leave me a 10,000.00 deposit just incase you don't bring it back. but you must take the rv to your house for said modifications. as I just don't have room to do the work here. plus you'll be at home when your working.
> sherman


Shermie we need to use your barn. Can we start a bonfire in there to keep warm?
Instead of leaving a $10,000 deposit, I'll just bring over your favorite sheep. The one that always comes a running to ewe when she sees you. Deal?


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> With everything we're doin for uncle Sherm..'thinkin' all that venison was a given and I didn't have to mention it.
> Can't you just taste all them delicious bacon wrapped backstraps?
> Dont know bout you lazy, but I'm startin to like all this '_thinkin_ stuff before I post' business uncle Sherm said we needed to do.


Hey Fastwawa....You didn't throw away that photo I sent you of the camper that's sittin in Shermies back yard did ya? You can get a whole bunch of used parts off that thing and maybe save 3-400 dollars, just a suggestion


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> that sounds great but I already borrowed enough money. and the check was handed to my postman. thought it might get there sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> as I only got 5 little packs of back straps and that wouldnt be enough to do both you guys very long. i've decided you should leave me a 10,000.00 deposit just incase you don't bring it back. but you must take the rv to your house for said modifications. as I just don't have room to do the work here. plus you'll be at home when your working.
> sherman


Dear Uncle Sherm,
You are making it most difficult on us to make you even more rich than you already are.

And with the most generous offer lazy and I made you of making you even more rich than you already are that will cost you adsoluteiy nothing but parts that will be yours anyway when all is said and done, again we were generously donating hundreds of labor hours, I am personally offended about the request of the $10,000 deposit you are requiring. Then there's the fact that you would even suggest not trusting lazy and I with your motorhome to modify it for you to make you millions with.
Running all this by our notorious legal counsel, Mr ST ESQ, we know you carry a massive amount of insurance on the motorhome and if something unforeseen were to happen to it while in our possession, you would collect hugely from your nice insurance lady and still take our $10,000 deposit. 
Seems lazy and I have both misjudged our venture of good nature and we will have to re-'think', and talk about reconsidering our future endeavors with attempting to help you out.
Sincerely...
Broken hearted and butt hurt


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Hey Fastwawa....You didn't throw away that photo I sent you of the camper that's sittin in Shermies back yard did ya? You can get a whole bunch of used parts off that thing and maybe save 3-400 dollars, just a suggestion


I still have it HM.
But uncle Sherm didn't know I have it.
Also know he owns a fleet of boats,campers and house trailers (in several states) and his fleet of vehicles so big he has to buy engine oil in bulk to service them all.
And...by his own admission...travels all over the country at a whim.
Yet he's always sayin how broke he is.

Lazy and I, out of the goodness of our hearts, made an attempt to try and end all his self proclaimed $ woes.
As you can see from his above post with him wanting to force us to take his _over insured_ motorhome sayin he didn't have room for us to work on it there(even though he has a huge barn at his house), then wanting us to give him a $10,000 deposit in case we didn't bring it back, seems he was gettin ready to once again get 'fat' from his nice insurance lady plus keep our $10,000'.
With the $25,000 automatic replacement value ins. policy + our $10,000 that's not a bad lick on a $5000 motorhome.
Already long story short...my holiday spirit is broken and I'm done with this good gesture


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I still have it HM.
> But uncle Sherm didn't know I have it.
> Also know he owns a fleet of boats,campers and house trailers (in several states) and his fleet of vehicles so big he has to buy engine oil in bulk to service them all.
> And...by his own admission...travels all over the country at a whim.
> Yet he's always sayin how broke he is.
> 
> Lazy and I, out of the goodness of our hearts, made an attempt to try and end all his self proclaimed $ woes.
> As you can see from his above post with him wanting to force us to take his _over insured_ motorhome sayin he didn't have room for us to work on it there(even though he has a huge barn at his house), then wanting us to give him a $10,000 deposit in case we didn't bring it back, seems he was gettin ready to once again get 'fat' from his nice insurance lady plus keep our $10,000'.
> With the $25,000 automatic replacement value ins. policy + our $10,000 that's not a bad lick on a $5000 motorhome.
> Already long story short...my holiday spirit is broken and I'm done with this good gesture


I guess i can supply the deposit as soon as the mailed check from Grand Sherm gets to me


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie we need to use your barn. Can we start a bonfire in there to keep warm?
> Instead of leaving a $10,000 deposit, I'll just bring over your favorite sheep. The one that always comes a running to ewe when she sees you. Deal?


my pole barn is loaded with junk. you guys just have to find another place. we have a yapper and she never shuts up when theres something going on out side. just no doubt about its do it at your place or no deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sherman


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I still have it HM.
> But uncle Sherm didn't know I have it.
> Also know he owns a fleet of boats,campers and house trailers (in several states) and his fleet of vehicles so big he has to buy engine oil in bulk to service them all.
> And...by his own admission...travels all over the country at a whim.
> Yet he's always sayin how broke he is.
> 
> Lazy and I, out of the goodness of our hearts, made an attempt to try and end all his self proclaimed $ woes.
> As you can see from his above post with him wanting to force us to take his _over insured_ motorhome sayin he didn't have room for us to work on it there(even though he has a huge barn at his house), then wanting us to give him a $10,000 deposit in case we didn't bring it back, seems he was gettin ready to once again get 'fat' from his nice insurance lady plus keep our $10,000'.
> With the $25,000 automatic replacement value ins. policy + our $10,000 that's not a bad lick on a $5000 motorhome.
> Already long story short...my holiday spirit is broken and I'm done with this good gesture


the trips and all the break down is partly why I stay broke. I don't even have enough money to make my annual trip to fl ice fishing for them carp.



Saugeye Tom said:


> I guess i can supply the deposit as soon as the mailed check from Grand Sherm gets to me


its in the mail. but if fw and lazy backs out on the deal you have to refund my money.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> my pole barn is loaded with junk. you guys just have to find another place. we have a yapper and she never shuts up when theres something going on out side. just no doubt about its do it at your place or no deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sherman


Fastwa it doesn’t sound like you guys would be very welcome at Sherms .didn’t think he was that way


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> the trips and all the break down is partly why I stay broke. I don't even have enough money to make my annual trip to fl ice fishing for them carp.
> 
> 
> 
> its in the mail. but if fw and lazy backs out on the deal you have to refund my money.
> sherman


Like my colleague, Fastwawa, I too am hurt. 
Hurt beyond belief.
Tom, if you have to give The Shurm a rebate, *PLEASE *make sure to use the same Postal Carrier he used to send the lotto monies.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Like my colleague, Fastwawa, I too am hurt.
> Hurt beyond belief.
> Tom, if you have to give The Shurm a rebate, *PLEASE *make sure to use the same Postal Carrier he used to send the lotto monies.


Lazy...after much discussion with our resident attorney Mr ST ESQ.,
he has strongly advised both you and I to seek therapy for our extreme emotional torment caused by the blatant accusation by Mr uncle Sherm that we would steal his motorhome.
Mr ST ESQ further explained not to worry...and don't spare any expenses on getting the best therapist $ can buy as he will guarantee that uncle Sherms nice insurance lady will have no problem paying all the medical expenses.
ST also said to keep track of all missed work due to severe depression and he will get us paid for that as well.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> fraid Not!! That was 10 yrs ago.


The way the stock market have climbed over that time you should have a real big pile of cash to treat us for lunch!


----------



## 1basshunter

Get that Deadbeat scum Tom make him pay big money to fastwater and Lazy 

he has to pay for all his Wrongdoings 

fastwater, lazy as you know my angel of a wife said she will help you guys out with medication from all The emotional trauma you guys are going through and will charge Sherman A huge inflated bill. That would bankrupt most people


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherman. I'll help ya.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Does any have deer stand, a black powder stainless inline without scope, or mount bases for sale....top dollar paid


----------



## scioto_alex

Today is the shortest day of the year. Note the sun when it rises because it will never be farther south.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> The way the stock market have climbed over that time you should have a real big pile of cash to treat us for lunch!


Yes...market has exploded with record highs in the last,short 3+ years.
Funny how this hasn't been viewed as all that news worthy to mass media.
Especially since how our economy was miserably failing almost to the point of depression statistics prior to the last 3+ yrs.
Market will hopefully continue to set record highs at least for the next 5.


----------



## scioto_alex

Of course, anyone who does not have stocks or some retirement plan based on that market is completely closed out of that prosperity.


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> The way the stock market have climbed over that time you should have a real big pile of cash to treat us for lunch!


Most was invested in grain commodities and they suck recently.


----------



## Hatchetman

My 401 is doing good


----------



## Hatchetman

wish I had started it at a younger age


----------



## Hatchetman

of course they didn't exist when I was younger


----------



## Hatchetman

Hell, airplanes barely existed!!


----------



## Hatchetman

And I think I just got # 14400....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hatchetman said:


> And I think I just got # 14400....


Good job! Congrats.


----------



## bajuski

Hatchetman said:


> Hell, airplanes barely existed!!


When I started working for an airline, the planes had propellers. A Connie was a HUGE ship. All was great but the airline claimed they were losing money so instead of giving us a raise they gave us stock in the company. They made us feel important, after all we were now employee/ owners and rich. UNTIL THEY FILED CHAPTER 7. Suddenly my stock was worth 4 cents a share and I lost that being important feeling. After that, I JUST SHOWED UP!


----------



## scioto_alex

I lost one job when I was on a software project with about 15 other people. One Monday morning they sent someone to our cubes to tell us we needed to go to an un-announced meeting.

They told us the project was cut, and we were all fired, and go find your own boxes to pack.


----------



## ress

Got my 1980 jc pennys stereo fired up last week. Different speakers cause the original ones rotted. Playing zz top now and those babies are rocking! Wife has already yelled at me to turn it down.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Try again









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Omg

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Got my 1980 jc pennys stereo fired up last week. Different speakers cause the original ones rotted. Playing zz top now and those babies are rocking! Wife has already yelled at me to turn it down.
> View attachment 334409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Did she say turn it down or "Turn it upside down?"


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Did she say turn it down or "Turn it upside down?"


I think he’s been drinking a lot more than normal


----------



## Snakecharmer

Ress you owe me...


----------



## ress

WTH! How u dew thut?


----------



## scioto_alex

I thought, maybe someone has come up with a better way to read a phonograph record than to drag a needle over it. Maybe a laser?

I was wrong. they have setups that use five lasers to read a groove.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> The way the stock market have climbed over that time you should have a real big pile of cash to treat us for lunch!


Yes...market has exploded with record highs in the last 3+ years.
Funny how this hasn't been all that news worthy to mass media.
Especially since how horrible our Market will hopefully continue to set record highs at least for the next 5.



scioto_alex said:


> Of course, anyone who does not have stocks or some retirement plan based on that market is completely closed out of that prosperity.


But they are not closed out of enjoying the rest of the flourishing economy....such as record low unemployment( there's plenty of jobs out there for those that want them), a mind boggling housing market boom with both existing homes selling at an alarming rate and new structures being built(again jobs created) selling at an astounding pace, low interest rate loans...the list goes on and on.
Our current economy is stronger now than it has been in many,
many years.

I'm so happy bout our economy that I'm gonna get up early in the mornin, go out and kill me a deer so I can put some meat in the freezer.
Freezers so empty right now that last time I opened the freezer door and said " where's the beef" it echoed back for 5 mins.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hey Sherm, I shot a couple deer today...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Looks like it's going to be a cold winter from the coats on some of them.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Hey Sherm, I shot a couple deer today...
> View attachment 334493
> View attachment 334495
> View attachment 334497
> View attachment 334499
> View attachment 334501


The only thing that would make them any more pretty is if'n they looked like this:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good morning


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## scioto_alex

Got a second offer on the house.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Good morning


Mornin sunshine!!!


----------



## bajuski

Good morning guys, up late this morning. Watching the niners/rams game last night. What a game. Actually all three games yesterday were good...........And, we get three more today


----------



## fastwater

Looking for Bengals to loose today regardless if for some odd reason they have the opportunity to win so they can lock down the number one pic at Joe Burrow.


----------



## ress

Do NOT go see the movie CATS!! It will make you insane!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good day I’m going ice fishing today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good day I’m going ice fishing today


Post pics


----------



## scioto_alex

Ben Franklin ... nudist

https://takeabreathandrelax.blogspot.com/2008/10/cold-air-bath-ben-franklin-used-to-do.html


----------



## ress

I suck at wrapping presents









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

ress said:


> I suck at wrapping presents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Try laying them on the side

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

I suck at wrapping presents









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Snake, your up!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Snake, your up!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk





ress said:


> Snake, your up!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

_I suck at wrapping presents_
Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
And also posting photos....


----------



## 1basshunter

But you really suck at posting pictures


----------



## 1basshunter

No luck fishing today


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherman. I'll help ya.


I need all the help I can get. i'm just going to ignore all those guys until they get on someone else and give me a break.i can feel my narrow shoulders slowly beginning to give from the heavy load I have to bare.

didnt anybody even miss me a little bit? my nephew's truck broke down on his way up to Elkhart to do some carpentry work last week. he needed me and my truck to go to Elkhart indiana Friday then Saturday I took him his 2 workers and his work trailer to Jamestown tn. then today I drove back home to Indiana. I am wore out. he drove the truck to tn but it was 8 hrs riding then just over 6 hrs driving today. now for some rest.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I signed documents accepting an offer on the house today. The deal is supposed to close Jan. 10, isn't that the get-together? I might not be able to make it, then.


----------



## ress

18th-- I've done nothing different while posting pics. I'am not very good on a lap-top either. Got the boys coming home soon so will have them check things out.


----------



## Hatchetman

ress said:


> I suck at wrapping presents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


And that ain't all you suck at either....


----------



## scioto_alex

My routine for posting pics:

Take the pics, put the camera's card in the laptop and open it to read the files. (Or, use some pics you already had in the computer.) Save.

I use MS Paint to reduce their size to 50% or 33% of the original.

Then I go on the board, write a message, and upload a file. I go looking for that file wherever I put it and it goes into the message.


----------



## 1basshunter

My wife and I ended up helping out a family tonight that was on hard times and didn’t know how they were going to have a Christmas with there family. We learned about them through our church and with the ministers help we made sure all the kids had everything they wanted plus a little bit more. We bought the parents a large flatscreen TV with a sound bar. We also paid their mortgage and all their monthly bills for the month.


----------



## miked913

Good work!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> My wife and I ended up helping out a family tonight that was on hard times and didn’t know how they were going to have a Christmas with there family. We learned about them through our church and with the ministers help we made sure all the kids had everything they wanted plus a little bit more. We bought the parents a large flatscreen TV with a sound bar. We also paid their mortgage and all their monthly bills for the month.


I personally cant thank you enough all the good deeds you do. my family has never had to do without but have had some tough times at Christmases.. there was a few yrs after I got out of the marine corps that I got laid off around the end of sept and was off work until apr. I would end up selling most of my fishing gear to pay for Christmas rather than ask for help. I would go back to work and use my overtime to buy new fishing gear. come fall the same cycle would repeat its self. if not for the fishing gear Christmas would have been very lean. i'm sure the family thanks god for the blessings. even though you helped out. bless you bh.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Thank you Sherman, I grew up with very little Christmas it’s basically for other people not us ...But now My wife and I are truly blessed financially and to help somebody else out in our opinion is the only right thing to do


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Thank you Sherman, I grew up with very little Christmas it’s basically for other people not us ...But now My wife and I are truly blessed financially and to help somebody else out in our opinion is the only right thing to do


the spirit of giving is much better than just receiving. just be thankful your in a position to give at Christmas. and it thanks to you a family will have a great Christmas.

by the way I sure could use one of them new cva 45 caliber long range nitride coating rifles for Christmas, lol.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

I’ll tell Santa Claus for you Sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Morning all. Sunny and 53 is going to feel like sunbathing weather.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Morning all. Sunny and 53 is going to feel like sunbathing weather.


Go for it!!!!!!


----------



## ress

The reason for the season. Merry Christmas!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I’ll tell Santa Claus for you Sherman


she has the same budget I have, lol. and its just not in my budget either, lol. maybe I can get one for my birthday from my fairy godmother, lol.

good morning all you derailers. don't forget to sign up for the get together on the other thread.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

This morning I go take a look at the house I want.

Edited to add: Well, that was a disappointment. It was smaller than I expected, and in rough shape with broken tile in the bathroom, a missing section of roof gutter, a missing windowpane with a piece of glass leaning against it and a cig butt, a missing garage door, and the whole place smelled of mouse waste. There were shreds of insulation, like mice leave, on top of the water heater.

The realtor estimated it needed at least $7K in repairs.

Overgrown bushes around the house, with volunteer trees growing up through them, and a half-wrecked fire ring out back, no sunny spot for gardens

Nope.


----------



## sherman51

where is everyone today? no one is posting. its not normal.
sherman


----------



## ress

Last minute shopping? Or doing a four letter word........work.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> where is everyone today? no one is posting. its not normal.
> sherman


I ended up taking to Santa for you today and man the stuff that he said about you 

he said that you’re going to be lucky to get dirt out of your back yard from the Argument you started on this form 
Ps have a great Christmas Sherman


----------



## bruce

He may get coal. But at least he can stay worm.


----------



## scioto_alex

Imagine what it's like working at one of those Amazon fulfillment centers right now.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I ended up taking to Santa for you today and man the stuff that he said about you
> 
> he said that you’re going to be lucky to get dirt out of your back yard from the Argument you started on this form
> Ps have a great Christmas Sherman


Christmas will be great for me as long as no one is sick.. i'm getting something I always wanted. gortex bibs and coat that was on sale at cabelas. and the wife got me my 1st ever smart phone. I couldn't use it much if she hadn't set it up for me, lol. love that woman!

you and yours have a great Christmas to bh.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> Christmas will be great for me as long as no one is sick.. i'm getting something I always wanted. gortex bibs and coat that was on sale at cabelas. and the wife got me my 1st ever smart phone. I couldn't use it much if she hadn't set it up for me, lol. love that woman!
> 
> you and yours have a great Christmas to bh.
> sherman


I do smart phone lessons....I phone 370.00. Android 25.00


----------



## ress

Heck I might pay the 370 if I can turn my pics right side up


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Heck I might pay the 370 if I can turn my pics right side up


Got ya covered....stf discount 100 bucks


----------



## pawcat

1basshunter said:


> My wife and I ended up helping out a family tonight that was on hard times and didn’t know how they were going to have a Christmas with there family. We learned about them through our church and with the ministers help we made sure all the kids had everything they wanted plus a little bit more. We bought the parents a large flatscreen TV with a sound bar. We also paid their mortgage and all their monthly bills for the month.


That's awesome.. God bless you and yours.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

Morning, all.


----------



## sherman51

up at atem your burning daylight. good morning all you derelicts. its Christmas eve are you guys ready?
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## scioto_alex

Shogun Santa

http://www.visitlittletokyo.com/


----------



## bajuski

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 334737
> Good morning!


You have a nice butt Burkcarp1.Who are the other two derailers??????????


----------



## 1basshunter

bajuski said:


> You have a nice butt Burkcarp1.Who are the other two derailers??????????


It’s fastwater and lazy


----------



## scioto_alex

If all the scotch tape being dispensed right now were combined into a single line, how many feet per second would it be moving?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> It’s fastwater and lazy


----------



## Burkcarp1

bajuski said:


> You have a nice butt Burkcarp1.Who are the other two derailers??????????


I already know that


----------



## fastwater

bajuski said:


> You have a nice butt Burkcarp1.Who are the other two derailers??????????





1basshunter said:


> It’s fastwater and lazy


Bubba was there too.
We were having a promotional autograph signing of our Jailhouse Gourmet Ramon Noodle cookbook.
What better place to do that than the Walmart on the west side of Cols.
We saw many long lost acquaintances from the days of bein in the slammer. It was like a jailhouse family reunion.



Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 334763


You ever heard lazy and I sing???
A true Blessing for the residents!


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I already know that


And apparently he does too


----------



## bajuski

1basshunter said:


> And apparently he does too



Nothing wrong about being a little different is there? Especially on this thread?


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> If all the scotch tape being dispensed right now were combined into a single line, how many feet per second would it be moving?


Who cares


----------



## 1basshunter

bajuski said:


> Nothing wrong about being a little different is there? Especially on this thread?


You should be your self and Apparently you are


----------



## bajuski

1basshunter said:


> You should be your self and Apparently you are



You're too good, I can't match wits with you


----------



## fastwater

To appease 'the court', I will take a pic of my butt and post.
Would you like it clothed...or commando???


----------



## Burkcarp1

Not really


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> To appease 'the court', I will take a pic of my butt and post.
> Would you like it clothed...or commando???


Please Photoshop it we don’t want to see the real thing


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Please Photoshop it we don’t want to see the real thing


How do you know...you've never seen it???

On to another topic.
Is everyone ready for Christmas?
Also, when I went to talk to Santa, must have been the same Santa BH talked to. He told me he was gonna be extra special to them poor starvin, 90lb. Ethiopians that have been sendin what little food they have to uncle Sherm cause they read his post on here about how poor he is. He said he was gonna show a pic of uncle Sherm to them showing that none of uncle Sherms ribs are showin and that they need to keep their food and eat it themselves.
Santa also said he was gonna give them a whole sleigh full of brand new CVA 45cal long range ml'ers with the nitride bbl so they can kill more meat to eat. Said he had one for uncle Sherm but when he found out uncle Sherm was taken all their food, he gave Sherms to them.
I'm thinkin uncle sherm is gonna get a big pile of dog poo in his stocking from the way Santa was talkin.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> To appease 'the court', I will take a pic of my butt and post.
> Would you like it clothed...or commando???


we would all be marked for life. its kinda like walking in on grandma changing clothes. you see 3 belly buttons then you realize 2 of them are nipples, and your marked for life. please don't post a picture of your drooping butt on here.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

My neighbors across the street have the same trash pickup service as I do. The truck comes on Monday mornings, doesn't matter if it's a holiday. They run a compactor truck and they will take bulk items.

Yesterday morning the truck came and got all our trash. Then, early Monday afternoon, the neighbors dragged out this sofa that looks like the guy in the middle had one too many jumbo jalapeno bean burritos.

Now that thing will sit there for a full week looking like that.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> How do you know...you've never seen it???
> 
> On to another topic.
> Is everyone ready for Christmas?
> Also, when I went to talk to Santa, must have been the same Santa BH talked to. He told me he was gonna be extra special to them poor starvin, 90lb. Ethiopians that have been sendin what little food they have to uncle Sherm cause they read his post on here about how poor he is. He said he was gonna show a pic of uncle Sherm to them showing that none of uncle Sherms ribs are showin and that they need to keep their food and eat it themselves.
> Santa also said he was gonna give them a whole sleigh full of brand new CVA 45cal long range ml'ers with the nitride bbl so they can kill more meat to eat. Said he had one for uncle Sherm but when he found out uncle Sherm was taken all their food, he gave Sherms to them.
> I'm thinkin uncle sherm is gonna get a big pile of dog poo in his stocking from the way Santa was talkin.


I don't mind him giving my rifle to a needy family at all. I would love to have got it but I can hunt with my old trusty encore for a while longer. as long as I get my piece of coal i'll stay warm until its gone.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^You are a good man Charlie Brown.


----------



## hatteras1

https://giphy.com/gifs/1hMhlrWWfXU77iYnBB/html5


----------



## scioto_alex

That's a scene from the movie _The General_ with Buster Keaton. I've heard that the bridge was not expected to fall.


----------



## hatteras1

Better!!


----------



## scioto_alex

What kind of recovery equipment did they have in those days? How did they fish that train out of that river?


----------



## sherman51

did you guys go to bed with the chickens? and I thought I was a early to bed guy.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> did you guys go to bed with the chickens? and I thought I was a early to bed guy.
> sherman


Eagerly waiting for Santa....


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Eagerly waiting for Santa....


Ho, Ho, Ho, me too.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> did you guys go to bed with the chickens? and I thought I was a early to bed guy.
> sherman


Then go to bed


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 1basshunter

Marry Christmas to all of you


----------



## scioto_alex

Yesterday I was packing and I finally filled the last of the flattened boxes I got from the dumpsters behind the Harbor Freight where I used to work. 

I plan to go back this morning while the world is otherwise busy, and load the wagon again.

Those boxes come in oddball shapes and sizes but so does my stuff.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Yesterday I was packing and I finally filled the last of the flattened boxes I got from the dumpsters behind the Harbor Freight where I used to work.
> 
> I plan to go back this morning while the world is otherwise busy, and load the wagon again.
> 
> Those boxes come in oddball shapes and sizes but so does my stuff.


I hate moving. Especially books. Glad that you sold your house and hopefully the closing goes smoothly. Did you find a new place?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 334845


Most people go with Christmas Trees but it looks like you went with the Christmas Fish...


----------



## Snakecharmer

My grandson wasn't thrilled last night.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Probably shouldn't have pinched him.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Snakecharmer

14500.........Yipee


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Marry Christmas to all of you





Snakecharmer said:


> Merry Chrsitmas Eveveryone!


Merry Christmas to you too...and to ALL the 'derailer' clan.


----------



## scioto_alex

Snakecharmer said:


> Glad that you sold your house and hopefully the closing goes smoothly. Did you find a new place?


So far so good and I do have my eye on another place but I need to go see it first and here comes the holiday. Not a good week for getting things done.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> 14500.........Yipee


yep you got that one. but watch out for bh on 14500. he'll be sniping for that one. but then so will I, lol.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

I’ll be all over it


----------



## ress

Merry Christmas guys! Think i have about a year supply of beef sticks and cheese and nuts!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Merry Christmas to all my Derailer brothers and sisters.
Does anybody have any family food traditions this time of the year?
Ever since I can remember, we had ham and swiss cheese samiches on Christmas Eve which leads to ham and eggs on Christmas morning. There's nothing like fried ham on a hot buttered biscuit. Unless it's apple butter!


----------



## scioto_alex

Mom would make these Christmas Eve cookies, round like small meatballs. The dough recipe baked up hard and they would come out almost like jawbreakers.

Then, she would set up a big bowl with warm sweetened milk, and a lot of poppy seeds. You may remember from _Wizard of Oz_: "Poppies will make them sleep!"

The cookies would soften in the milk, and the kids would gobble them up, then ZzzzZzzzZzzzZzzz for the night instead of being awake and excited.


----------



## bajuski

scioto_alex said:


> Mom would make these Christmas Eve cookies, round like small meatballs. The dough recipe baked up hard and they would come out almost like jawbreakers.
> 
> Then, she would set up a big bowl with warm sweetened milk, and a lot of poppy seeds. You may remember from _Wizard of Oz_: "Poppies will make them sleep!"
> 
> The cookies would soften in the milk, and the kids would gobble them up, then ZzzzZzzzZzzzZzzz for the night instead of being awake and excited.



My wife still makes the doughballs like your mom and rolls them in milk and poppy seeds or dry cheese once in a while, she's gotten too Americanized and is slacking more and more though. 
We always have sauerkraut and bolete mushroom soup though, boletes our relatives send us picked in the forests I roamed when I was a kid growing up in Slovakia. Home made Paska bread is a must too.


----------



## scioto_alex

Oh yes I know those mushrooms well. Mom would put them in barley soup, or maybe a beet soup.

For those who didn't know, in parts of Europe you can just stop by the side of the road, walk into some woods that belong to no one in particular, and harvest mushrooms. Whole families do it together.


----------



## miked913

scioto_alex said:


> Oh yes I know those mushrooms well. Mom would put them in barley soup, or maybe a beet soup.
> 
> For those who didn't know, in parts of Europe you can just stop by the side of the road, walk into some woods that belong to no one in particular, and harvest mushrooms. Whole families do it together.


And in southern Ohio, people stop on "somebody's property" and harvest mushrooms, deer, turkeys.....with no permission, sometimes as a family.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Mom would make these Christmas Eve cookies, round like small meatballs. The dough recipe baked up hard and they would come out almost like jawbreakers.
> 
> Then, she would set up a big bowl with warm sweetened milk, and a lot of poppy seeds. You may remember from _Wizard of Oz_: "Poppies will make them sleep!"
> 
> The cookies would soften in the milk, and the kids would gobble them up, then ZzzzZzzzZzzzZzzz for the night instead of being awake and excited.


If the kids ever left those ZZZZZ cookies out and Santa ever go ahold of them! Sionara Santa!


----------



## Lazy 8

miked913 said:


> And in southern Ohio, people stop on "somebody's property" and harvest mushrooms, deer, turkeys.....with no permission, sometimes as a family.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Are they poor folk? For some, that's the only meat they can get.
God knows there's a lot of poor folk down there. Did y'all see what the 019 Heisman winner did/said? As a direct result, the greater Athens County Food Banks received over 500,000 dollars! Yes, over a half a million!


----------



## scioto_alex

Understand that America was settled differently than Europe. Here we drew tracts of land - townships, sections, private land, etc. - but in Europe there can be huge tracts of forest that were never divided like that. Maybe it was the King's hunting preserve or something like that.

Kings and governments came and went and the forests are still there. Wild bison still roam parts of Poland.

I was in Lithuania in 2003. I almost never saw any fences out in the country. You'd be on some country road, and there was a horse grazing in a pasture, and there was no fence between the road and the pasture. (Actually the horse would be tethered to a stake.)

I don't think you can just jump into the woods and hunt animals, though. There must be some kinds of permitting and restrictions.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Are they poor folk? For some, that's the only meat they can get.
> God knows there's a lot of poor folk down there. Did y'all see what the 019 Heisman winner did/said? As a direct result, the greater Athens County Food Banks received over 500,000 dollars! Yes, over a half a million!


Sherman stoled the money to fix his financial situation


----------



## 1basshunter

I had a great Christmas thanks to Tom Who gave me all his used braided fishing line


----------



## CoonDawg92

When I was growing up, my mom used to make sugar cookie dough and roll it out. We would use cookies cutters to cut out Christmas shapes. Then she would bake and cook. She would make this icing for them that was like nothing you could by in the store. You could spread it on smooth, decorate with sprinkles, etc., and then after a while it would firm up good where you could handle and stack them without messing them up. Hey hey were the best. 

The tradition continued with high school friends, college friends, and even young adulthood. Now she is in a nursing home.

my wife is a great baker, but somehow we can never get that frosting to turn out like it did back then.


----------



## Lazy 8

I remember my Mom making fudge in the winter only. I'm pretty sure it sets up better. She would grease a plate with butter, spread the fudge on it and hand it to me to take outside to set up in the cold air. Those were the days...


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Sherman stoled the money to fix his financial situation


----------



## scioto_alex

Well now that some of us are holiday-ed out by now, it's time for a true story about working as an elf in the Macy's department store's SantaLand. This is an excerpt; there are full versions running 31 minutes. 

This has played for years on NPR for Christmas, but I doubt that many of you listen to that network. So here you go.


----------



## bruce

A


scioto_alex said:


> Well now that some of us are holiday-ed out by now, it's time for a true story about working as an elf in the Macy's department store's SantaLand. This is an excerpt; there are full versions running 31 minutes.
> 
> This has played for years on NPR for Christmas, but I doubt that many of you listen to that network. So here you go.


h said who cares?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Well now that some of us are holiday-ed out by now, it's time for a true story about working as an elf in the Macy's department store's SantaLand. This is an excerpt; there are full versions running 31 minutes.
> 
> This has played for years on NPR for Christmas, but I doubt that many of you listen to that network. So here you go.


NPR -- Bad
Newsmax -- Good


----------



## Lazy 8

I think I'm officially Ho, Ho, Ho'ed out.
After playing Santa where I work for about 300 kids and then at 6 Fire Stations in downtown Columbus, I'm pooped out. Don't get me wrong, I love it or I wouldn't do it. That was all in a time span of 8 days.
Santa's got no mo ho's.


----------



## fastwater

Santa is Ho-less...what's the world coming to?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I think I'm officially Ho, Ho, Ho'ed out.
> After playing Santa where I work for about 300 kids and then at 6 Fire Stations in downtown Columbus, *I'm pooped out.* Don't get me wrong, I love it or I wouldn't do it. That was all in a time span of 8 days.
> Santa's got no mo ho's.


Pooped out? I thought you were done with colonoscopies for a while....Maybe next time you should schedule after Christmas and you can bypass muveetime or whatever you normally use.


----------



## scioto_alex

!

Yesterday I got more boxes, today I keep packing.








Morning, derailers


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Santa is Ho-less...what's the world coming to?


He still has enough HO to go around for us


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. now its time to get up and atum. had a great Christmas this yr. got an early smart phone thats oh so much smarter than i'll ever be. got me a new gortex coat and bibs coming. my son said my present would be here in a couple of weeks. the cva site is closed until the 8th making me thing he might be splurging on that 45 cva i'm wanting. hey a guy can dream cant he.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

[QUOTE="fastwater, 
You ever heard lazy and I sing???
A true Blessing for the residents![/QUOTE]
We're constantly asked for encores wherever we sing. People just can't get enough of us. We have channeled our voices for the good of all mankind. We hope to bring worldwide peace...or something like that. 
Fastwawa, do you have our 2020 tour dates?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> [QUOTE="fastwater,
> You ever heard lazy and I sing???
> A true Blessing for the residents!


We're constantly asked for encores wherever we sing. People just can't get enough of us. We have channeled our voices for the good of all mankind. We hope to bring worldwide peace...or something like that.
Fastwawa, do you have our 2020 tour dates?[/QUOTE]

everybody should bring as much joy to the world like you and fw does with your singing. the world has got to be a better one after hearing you two singing. if we could all bring that much joy the world would be at peace i'm sure.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

oh I forgot. but our Christmas tree is shot. we went out to lowes a few days ago and looked at trees. we found what we liked. my son started to buy one for 149.99. I told him to wait until today that they would go on sale. so he calls at 7:00 am to get us ready to go. we got there and they only had 1 tree left that we wanted. so I asked if they would sell the display tree. they said yes but with no box. then he went and looked and found the box. we got then at half price plus another 10% vet discount. we paid like 67.00 each for 149.99 trees.
sherman


----------



## ress

I paid 60 bucks for mine and it'll only last 3 weeks! But it will get ground up and used as mulch at parks around the county.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sounds like you’re Turnup farm is doing great Sherman Money money money


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sounds like you’re Turnup farm is doing great Sherman Money money money


i've wanted something waterproof for deer hunting in the rain or snow so as to stay dry and warm for many yrs. but I just couldn't justify the cost. but my wife got tired of me going on about how nice it would be to have some waterproof gear. it was on sale at cabelas for 100.00 off the coat and 100.00 off on the bibs so she ordered them for me. no turnup money was used on this order.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> i've wanted something waterproof for deer hunting in the rain or snow so as to stay dry and warm for many yrs. but I just couldn't justify the cost. but my wife got tired of me going on about how nice it would be to have some waterproof gear. it was on sale at cabelas for 100.00 off the coat and 100.00 off on the bibs so she ordered them for me. no turnup money was used on this order.
> sherman


I totally understand that I was referring to your Christmas tree you just bought


----------



## ress

Talking about trees! Toledo Zoo last night. Voted top in the country.









View attachment 334993


----------



## ress

ress said:


> Talking about trees! Toledo Zoo last night. Voted top in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334993


----------



## ress

Dang

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Dang
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Nice picture again


----------



## ress

?









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

ress said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Pizzing me offffff

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Pizzing me offffff
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobk

You’re making my neck sore ress.


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Ress....Ya got any paper and crayons....


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Pizzing me offffff
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Obviously not a SMART phone


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Obviously not a SMART phone


Hay Tom do you happen to know someone that is giving Lessons on smart phones I think ress is a candidate


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Hay Tom do you happen to know someone that is giving Lessons on smart phones I think ress is a candidate


Should we tell Ress that the secret is to lie down when you take the photo?


----------



## ress

That I could do!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> That I could do!!!!!!!


Android or I phone


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Android or I phone


Ubuntu


----------



## ress

It's an Android that I've had for 5 yrs with no problems. My texts show pics OK. Think we're going to Sprint Saturday for new phones.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> It's an Android that I've had for 5 yrs with no problems. My texts show pics OK. Think we're going to Sprint Saturday for new phones.


Why are you going to get a new one when you can’t even use your old one


----------



## ress

SHERM - HELP ! Their picking on me!


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> SHERM - HELP ! Their picking on me!


He’s Way too Busy enjoying a cup of coffee and Laughing about everyone leaving him alone for a minute At The expense of you
PS Welcome to Shermans world


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> He’s Way too Busy enjoying a cup of coffee and Laughing about everyone leaving him alone for a minute At The expense of you
> PS Welcome to Shermans world


Since he couldn't get anybody to buy him his new CVA, he's busy checking his plot map of where he's got all his thousands of $ buried seeing which tin can has enough in it to buy it:
https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/24e52a65-4f7f-4d10-ab6a-66921dd8e91a


----------



## fastwater

dp


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> SHERM - HELP ! Their picking on me!


hey buddy, look at it this way, im getting a much needed break. it wont be long before there back on me and leaving you alone.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> hey buddy, look at it this way, im getting a much needed break. it wont be long before there back on me and leaving you alone.
> sherman


Keep it up and we will be on you before you can put your coffee down


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> Pizzing me offffff
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


You know ress, this phone picture problem started when you posted a Clemson flag picture. Just sayin.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> You know ress, this phone picture problem started when you posted a Clemson flag picture. Just sayin.


Yea, what Snakey said ^^^
Your phone's possessed! Good thing you're trading that sucker off!
Maybe you and Shermie can hold a science and exercise them suckers.


----------



## Lazy 8

In this episode, Jethro is talking to Miss Jane about the ghosts in their castle.
Jethro says, shucks Miss Jane, I'll hold a science and exercise them ghosts.
Miss Jane says, Jethro you can't do that, you're not a medium.
Jethro says, shucks, I know, I'm a large.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> You know ress, this phone picture problem started when you posted a Clemson flag picture. Just sayin.


The 'spell' has been cast and it doesn't matter what he uses. Pics will turn out the same until after TOSU puts the smack down on Clemson shutting them down.
Then, hopefully on to LSU shutting them down as well stopping all this fake news of 'ACC/SEC being better than BIG 10'.


----------



## 1basshunter

Poor little ress next thing you know you’re going to be poorer than Sherman and have to put your wife to work on Sherman’s turnup farm


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Poor little ress next thing you know you’re going to be poorer than Sherman and have to put your wife to work on Sherman’s turnup farm


Since it's obvious uncle Sherm doesn't claim or pay taxes on all his millions he makes off the turnip farm cause he buries it all in the backyard. 
I wonder if Mrs Sherm knows about all his hidden $?
Maybe uncle Sherm can hire Mrs Ress to bury and dig up cans of $ when uncle Sherm wants to buy something or go on one of his many trips. That would be almost a full time job for Mrs Ress since if uncle Sherm isn't travelin, he's buying stuff.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brutal....NEVER show a sign of weakness on this thread RESS


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> brutal....NEVER show a sign of weakness on this thread RESS


It’s to late for him


----------



## 1basshunter

Its raining here in the school. Look ress All my pictures are right side up


----------



## fastwater

BH, you need to quit drilling holes in the ceiling for job security.


----------



## sherman51

i'm about afraid to make a post. ress has been the one getting picked on which has been a reprieve for me.

remember me borrowing 5000.00 from my dil to buy my wife a car. well we got a home equity line of credit and paid her back. my son has been wanting a dodge challenger and planned to purchase a new one in the near future. we'll a friend had a 2011 in cherry condition that was getting repossessed. the pay off was 9300.00. he told my son if he wanted it to pay it off. so my son borrowed the 5000.00 from his wife that I was paying back. and with what he had was able to get the car for 9300.00. he is as happy as a baby with a new rattle. now he just has to pay back the 5000.00 interest free to his wife. they both work and keep there money separate. it works great for them. but they make sure everything gets paid. that 5000.00 has been in her savings account then bought my wife a car then bought my son a car and will end up back in her savings account. now thats how money should be used, lol.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Is that how they launder turnip money in Indiana?


----------



## scioto_alex

Well, it is greens.


----------



## ress

bobk said:


> You know ress, this phone picture problem started when you posted a Clemson flag picture. Just sayin.


You are right...Hmmm..Go Tigereyes!


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> You are right...Hmmm..Go Tigereyes!


I liken this to walking in a moat full of alligators.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i'm about afraid to make a post. ress has been the one getting picked on which has been a reprieve for me.
> 
> remember me borrowing 5000.00 from my dil to buy my wife a car. well we got a home equity line of credit and paid her back. my son has been wanting a dodge challenger and planned to purchase a new one in the near future. we'll a friend had a 2011 in cherry condition that was getting repossessed. the pay off was 9300.00. he told my son if he wanted it to pay it off. so my son borrowed the 5000.00 from his wife that I was paying back. and with what he had was able to get the car for 9300.00. he is as happy as a baby with a new rattle. now he just has to pay back the 5000.00 interest free to his wife. they both work and keep there money separate. it works great for them. but they make sure everything gets paid. that 5000.00 has been in her savings account then bought my wife a car then bought my son a car and will end up back in her savings account. now thats how money should be used, lol.
> sherman





Lazy 8 said:


> Is that how they launder turnip money in Indiana?


They even got Capone fer tax evasion.
But aint no wonder the gubment can't catch uncle Sherm. He's got a money launderin system even the 'mob' could take a few pointers from. Heck AJAX couldn't get that $ any cleaner.
So clean the Presidents bout washed off them bills!


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay ress did you know that you have most likely hit a setting on your phone that makes your pictures sideways


----------



## bruce

Hay 1basshunter are you picking up Alex? I KNOW IT IS ACROST TOWN? Be a pall.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> i'm about afraid to make a post. ress has been the one getting picked on which has been a reprieve for me.
> 
> remember me borrowing 5000.00 from my dil to buy my wife a car. well we got a home equity line of credit and paid her back. my son has been wanting a dodge challenger and planned to purchase a new one in the near future. we'll a friend had a 2011 in cherry condition that was getting repossessed. the pay off was 9300.00. he told my son if he wanted it to pay it off. so my son borrowed the 5000.00 from his wife that I was paying back. and with what he had was able to get the car for 9300.00. he is as happy as a baby with a new rattle. now he just has to pay back the 5000.00 interest free to his wife. they both work and keep there money separate. it works great for them. but they make sure everything gets paid. that 5000.00 has been in her savings account then bought my wife a car then bought my son a car and will end up back in her savings account. now thats how money should be used, lol.
> sherman


Al Capone ain't got cit on u


----------



## scioto_alex

1basshunter gave me a ride last year but this year is much closer.

I'm hoping to be driving my own Outback again, but not until cataract surgery and a few more hoops, and I don't expect all that to be done by the 18th.

I'll be the only guy trying to read the menu with a magnifying glass.

Edited to add, crap, wrong thread.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> 1basshunter gave me a ride last year but this year is much closer.
> 
> I'm hoping to be driving my own Outback again, but not until cataract surgery and a few more hoops, and I don't expect all that to be done by the 18th.
> 
> I'll be the only guy trying to read the menu with a magnifying glass.
> 
> Edited to add, crap, wrong thread.


No it works here...


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> No it works here...


I can’t do it this time


----------



## ress

Why would there be a setting for sideways pictures? Pics are ok if texting.


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Why would there be a setting for sideways pictures? Pics are ok if texting.


Take it to an android store show them what you were doing they will fix it then you will still have a smart phone that is way smarter than you’ll ever be without having to buy a new one


----------



## ress

Yeah I guess the sensible thing to do.


----------



## scioto_alex

Well we have Sherman's son, an upright family guy. Then we have Linda's son Lin. He decided to take back the shower head he "gave" us about a year ago, and he came earlier tonight and took it.

He didn't tell us he was coming. He didn't say what he was here for. He didn't provide a replacement. He just figured that nobody was going to need the shower anytime soon.

We have an appointment to show the house to a buyer at 11:00 tomorrow morning, and THERE'S NO SHOWERHEAD. Not a good selling point when the house looks stripped.

Just when I think I finally have that jerk out of my house, he pops back up like he still lives here. I'm going to start locking the doors, after never needing to do so in four years of living here.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter

Alex, if you need a new shower head I can give you one


----------



## scioto_alex

Thanks, but Lin is supposed to bring one this morning.

I don't know why they're having another showing because I already signed acceptance of a prior offer.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Thanks, but Lin is supposed to bring one this morning.
> 
> I don't know why they're having another showing because I already signed acceptance of a prior offer.


A Lotta time for realtors will show a house even though it is pending closing just in case Financing falls Through on the original couple


----------



## ress

Your still the boss, call them off!


----------



## scioto_alex

I'll let the showing go on, maybe we might get a better offer.

Lin did bring a showerhead, the cheapest he could find, but oh well at least it looks normal again.


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Your still the boss, call them off!


Why would someone listen to you when you cannot even post a picture right side up


----------



## sherman51

man its close to 14600 I should go for it but I wont. i'll let it play out.

ress just do like suggested and take it to the store or set it back to factory settings. you'll lose everything by going to factory settings but you should be able to post some right side up pictures.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning Sherman, it must be kind of nice to be able to just drink some coffee and see that no one is going after you


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

I


----------



## 1basshunter

Told


----------



## 1basshunter

You


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m


----------



## 1basshunter

Going


----------



## 1basshunter

Be all


----------



## 1basshunter

All


----------



## 1basshunter

Over


----------



## 1basshunter

It


----------



## scioto_alex

ress are you able to move images off your phone memory and into a computer? Otherwise, speaking of losing everything, right now you have all your eggs in one basket, or, as engineers would say, it's a Single Point of Failure.


----------



## ress

I would rather drop out of here than loose a thousand pictures. Going to have one of my tecno boys check it before going to Sprint.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> I would rather drop out of here than loose a thousand pictures. Going to have one of my tecno boys check it before going to Sprint.


Your loyalty shows no bounds...

The spell will end this PM after we spank Clemson.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Your loyalty shows no bounds...
> 
> The spell will end this PM after we spank Clemson.


I’m a buckeye fan but it’s going to be a Tough close game it definitely will not be a blow out


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> I would rather drop out of here than loose a thousand pictures. Going to have one of my tecno boys check it before going to Sprint.


Ress , have them back up your pictures before you start having someone try and fix it


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I’m a buckeye fan but it’s going to be a Tough close game it definitely will not be a blow out


Seems the last couple games...the Bucks have had a hard time getting started the first half and have had to play 'come back' ball coming out the start of the 2nd half. Don't think they can afford to do that this game.
Gonna be a good one.
Buckeyes by 10.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> I would rather drop out of here than loose a thousand pictures. Going to have one of my tecno boys check it before going to Sprint.


If your charging cord has a USB plug and your computer had a USB receptacle, plug your phone into your computer and copy the photos from the phone to the computer.
EZ PZ.....


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> If you charging cord has a USB plug and your computer had a USB receptacle, plug your phone into your computer and copy the photos from the phone to the computer.
> EZ PZ.....


You do realize that you’re telling ress that’s it’s EZ PZ


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> You do realize that you’re telling ress that’s it’s EZ PZ


I'm hoping his wife can help him. She seems to do most of the stuff.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yes, the USB connection can "see" the camera as another logical drive, as if it's another hard drive.

The tough part may be figuring out how to sort the images. By event? By subject? By who else is in the pics? By location? By date?

This is a screen shot of how I organize my files by name.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning Sherman, it must be kind of nice to be able to just drink some coffee and see that no one is going after you


it fell so good. it couldn't happen to a nicer guy.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Derail: someone on the smoking meat forums posted about finding a very nice big bamboo cutting board at TJ Maxx for $7.

That's big bamboo, not _Big Bambu_.


----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> Ress , have them back up your pictures before you start having someone try and fix it


Backed up on Google


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Backed up on Google


You should give your wife a kiss for doing that for you


----------



## ress

Sprint did it for me a couple yrs ago after I was messing with it and lost pics.


----------



## scioto_alex

I keep backups because a computer might fail on its own, or be hacked with something like ransom ware that locks all your files.

But a phone that goes out into the world faces all sorts of threats of loss, damage or theft.

When one of my digital cameras got dunked and ruined, I learned that the SD memory card can survive the wet. Since then, I only get waterproof cameras. And, I learned that a USB jump drive can survive going through the laundry.


----------



## pawcat

Buckeyes by 10


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yup double digit win


----------



## 1basshunter

I don’t hear ress talking about his low life team


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I don’t hear ress talking about his low life team


And the low life refs


----------



## bajuski

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup double digit win


----------



## sherman51

its 12:22 am do you know where your kids are?
sherman


----------



## ress

wwweeelllllll what ya know


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Derail: someone on the smoking meat forums posted about finding a very nice big bamboo cutting board at TJ Maxx for $7.
> 
> That's big bamboo, not _Big Bambu_.


Dave's not here man...


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning everyone....coffee is on and ham and tater soup is in the crockpot


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## scioto_alex

Put "meanwhile in russia" into youtube.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning ress, you’re team did I great job at paying off the refs


----------



## sherman51

a belated good morning guys. I slept in but good this morning, didnt get up until 9:00 am. but got up feeling bad. getting dizzy feel weak bowels in an uproar sweating profusely. feel a little better as long as I don't try walking. I got coffee made but had the wife carry me a cup. hope you all are well today.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> its 12:22 am do you know where your kids are?
> sherman


Yes I do they are not being a leach off me and my wife


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## sherman51

where are all the derailers gone? its going on 2:00 pm and nobody is posting about anything.

I think my oldest son has plans to buy me the cva 45 that I wanted. but he has enough to pay so i'm going to tell him if that is his plans to not do it. he can use the money to pay on the money he got from his wife to help pay for his challenger. if the money is there when my birthday rolls around i'll get it from my wife for my birthday present. he is a great son, sometimes he is just to good to me.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^more turnip $ laundering in progress from slick Shermie!!!

Hey uncle Sherm...what's the big attraction for the CVA 45?
Bet it can't do anything your Encore can't do.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^more turnip $ laundering in progress from slick Shermie!!!
> 
> Hey uncle Sherm...what's the big attraction for the CVA 45?
> Bet it can't do anything your Encore can't do.


Hay fastwater are you thinking the same thing as me about Sherman he is always saying that he has no money but is Always getting something from that laundry business he has from his turnup farm he’s making money hand over fistalways getting something that laundry in business he has from his turnup farm he’s making money hand over fist

Hay ress it’s time for you to just set back and drink some good beer Listen to the lies uncle Sherman will say about this post


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hay fastwater are you thinking the same thing as me about Sherman he is always saying that he has no money but is Always getting something that laundry in business he has from his turnup farm he’s making money hand over fistalways getting something that laundry in business he has from his turnup farm he’s making money hand over fist
> 
> Hay ress it’s time for you to just set back and drink some good beer Listen to the lies uncle Sherman will say about this post


I don't lie! I may tell the truth 16 different ways but I never lie. and I try not to call anyone a liar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I sure would like to have said turnip patch the grows green instead of greens, lol.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I don't lie! I may tell the truth 16 different ways but I never lie. and I try not to call anyone a liar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I sure would like to have said turnip patch the grows green instead of greens, lol.
> sherman


See ress its starting already


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Hay fastwater are you thinking the same thing as me about Sherman he is always saying that he has no money but is Always getting something from that laundry business he has from his turnup farm he’s making money hand over fistalways getting something that laundry in business he has from his turnup farm he’s making money hand over fist
> 
> Hay ress it’s time for you to just set back and drink some good beer Listen to the lies uncle Sherman will say about this post


He has a good attorney and cpa....the money is well invested AND hidden.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm...pm sent...didn't tell anyone about the back yard......


----------



## scioto_alex

> I don't lie!


OK let's split hairs. I like to joke about what I call "Veracity Management" which resides between telling the truth and telling the *whole* truth. You can mislead someone quite well by telling only part of the story, yet never lie. Everything you say is true. 

My sister worked as a bank teller for a few years, and she advised: Never volunteer information.


----------



## Lazy 8

This is a bad weekend for OSU sports. Did you see earlier when #22 WVU beat #2 OSU in basketball?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> OK let's split hairs. I like to joke about what I call "Veracity Management" which resides between telling the truth and telling the *whole* truth. You can mislead someone quite well by telling only part of the story, yet never lie. Everything you say is true.
> 
> My sister worked as a bank teller for a few years, and she advised: Never volunteer information.


You mean like the FISA Report?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm...pm sent...didn't tell anyone about the back yard......


He's got so much weight buried in the back yard the earth is startin to tilt on its axis.
Wish he would go ahead and dig up that $1000 for that new CVA to lighten the load a bit before he causes a world disaster.



Lazy 8 said:


> This is a bad weekend for OSU sports. Did you see earlier when #22 WVU beat #2 OSU in basketball?


Yes it was!!!
Browns and Bengals played each other today. First time in history two teams playin in the same game figured out a way to loose.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay fastwater, what if Sherman Developed a sinkhole in his backyard I wonder if his money is covered my insurance


----------



## scioto_alex

]quote]You mean like the FISA Report?[/quote]

Or Mitch McConnell refusing to allow witnesses so as to suppress evidence, then turn around and say Look! There's no evidence!


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay lazy, I’m thinking about all money Sherman has buried in the backyard could that be the Major cause of global warming. All that money would cause the world axis to tilt


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Hay fastwater, what if Sherman Developed a sinkhole in his backyard I *wonder if his money is covered my insurance*


Nope!
That hidden $ doesn't even exist to the gubment...let alone to the insurance company.

To uncle Sherm...money is like turlit paper...just tear off what ya need.


----------



## bobk

scioto_alex said:


> ]quote]You mean like the FISA Report?


Or Mitch McConnell refusing to allow witnesses so as to suppress evidence, then turn around and say Look! There's no evidence![/QUOTE]

Hey aren’t you the one always crying about political post? Yet here you are again doing it. Such whiny hypocrisy.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> He's got so much weight buried in the back yard the earth is startin to tilt on its axis.
> Wish he would go ahead and dig up that $1000 for that new CVA to lighten the load a bit before he causes a world disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was!!!
> Browns and Bengals played each other today. First time in history two teams playin in the same game figured out a way to loose.


sorry but thats a yard full of moles burrowing around in my yard. or i've got more money that keeps moving around than I even knew about.

you have made so much money off lazy's sheep you should be our next president, lol.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Or Mitch McConnell refusing to allow witnesses so as to suppress evidence, then turn around and say Look! There's no evidence!


Hey aren’t you the one always crying about political post? Yet here you are again doing it. Such whiny hypocrisy.[/QUOTE]
I worried about posting what I did but I thought it was bland enough to get by. The last thing I wanna do is say or post something and get this thang locked up.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> sorry but thats a yard full of moles burrowing around in my yard. or i've got more money that keeps moving around than I even knew about.
> 
> you have made so much money off lazy's sheep you should be our next president, lol.
> sherman


Shermie, if the lids on those Mason jars ever start rusting and decaying those moles could get in there and chew all your money up! Try explaining that to the Missus.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, if the lids on those Mason jars ever start rusting and decaying those moles could get in there and chew all your money up! Try explaining that to the Missus.


try explaining it to fw & bh, bu ha ha ha, lol, ha ha ha. it would absolutely break there hearts, or there thumping gizzards, they don't have hearts.

glad you got things fixed ress. but the break was nice while it lasted. I guess i'm just going to have to ignore them. and not like any post that has my name in it.
sherman


----------



## bajuski

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, if the lids on those Mason jars ever start rusting and decaying those moles could get in there and chew all your money up! Try explaining that to the Missus.



When my son was an adolescent (hardwaterfan) I used to take him places he could treasure hunt with his metal detector. One time near Edgewater Park, he found a change purse full of old indian heads, silver dimes, quarters and paper money. The paper money was pretty bad, it was decomposing badly and you could barely read the serial numbers. He took the rather large bills to a Federal bank in hopes they would exchange them for him but no, they were too bad. So, I would dig those bills out, exchange them for gold coins and rebury them if I were you Sherman!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey aren’t you the one always crying about political post? Yet here you are again doing it. Such whiny hypocrisy.


I worried about posting what I did but I thought it was bland enough to get by. The last thing I wanna do is say or post something and get this thang locked up.[/QUOTE]
he meant alex


----------



## sherman51

its a beautiful day today. got up around 6:00 this morning still feeling a little rough. but after a couple cups of coffee and a couple of hrs later I feel much better. I think I have a sinus infection. but its a beautiful day to be alive and live gods blessings. yu'all have a great day.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

Well it's a nasty blustery day to stand around outside, and it isn't getting warmer.

Riding around today, I saw a trampoline in a tree.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Well it's a nasty blustery day to stand around outside, and it isn't getting warmer.
> 
> Riding around today, I saw a trampoline in a tree.


a great day can be nothing more than a state of mind. weather doesn't really determine what type of day it is. the weather could always get worse.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm not calling it a bad day, because there's plenty to get done inside. Just starting on roasting up some diced seasoned taters now and I'll make salads while those cook.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay guys does Anyone of you have New Years familyTradition? my wife and I don’t really have one to really speak of


----------



## ress

Nope. Try to stay awake til mid night is a every year thing if that counts.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoonDawg92

My wife always fixes us black eyed peas (luck) and some kind of greens (money) on New Years Day.

Questionable results...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Picture from Lake Erie yesterday


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Hay guys do Anyone of you have New Years familyTradition? my wife and I don’t really have one to really speak of


Usually Outback for a steak and in bed by 11:00. The ball can drop without my help.


----------



## Lazy 8

Pork, cabbage and black eyed peas on New Years Day. Supposed to make you prosperous. 
If that's the case, I think maybe ol' Shermie went back for thirdseys.
Wifey throws in some cornbread just because she can and it's gud. Cornbread goes with ANY meal.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I worried about posting what I did but I thought it was bland enough to get by. The last thing I wanna do is say or post something and get this thang locked up.


he meant alex[/QUOTE]
Thanks brother. I thought Bob and I were tighter than that. Sorry for doubting you Bob!


----------



## Lazy 8

bajuski said:


> When my son was an adolescent (hardwaterfan) I used to take him places he could treasure hunt with his metal detector. One time near Edgewater Park, he found a change purse full of old indian heads, silver dimes, quarters and paper money. The paper money was pretty bad, it was decomposing badly and you could barely read the serial numbers. He took the rather large bills to a Federal bank in hopes they would exchange them for him but no, they were too bad. So, I would dig those bills out, exchange them for gold coins and rebury them if I were you Sherman!


Gold holds its value better also.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hay guys does Anyone of you have New Years familyTradition? my wife and I don’t really have one to really speak of


try to have money in my wallet. the saying goes if you have money when the new yr comes in you'll have money all yr. the only other thing we do any more is go to bed early. there is also a saying about if your kids was born in sept you brought the yr in right. our youngest son was born on sept the 1st if that tells you what our tradition use to be after the ball dropped, lol. happy new yr.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

There are balls dropping here, too, but I didn't dare put that in the "comes in threes" thread.


----------



## ress

I'll let someone else ask the wth question ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## scioto_alex

It's a joke, son.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> *try to have money in my wallet. the saying goes if you have money when the new yr comes in you'll have money all yr.* the only other thing we do any more is go to bed early. there is also a saying about if your kids was born in sept you brought the yr in right. our youngest son was born on sept the 1st if that tells you what our *tradition use to be* after the ball dropped, lol. happy new yr.
> sherman


Well uncle Sherm...at least we all know that you can still uphold half of your yearly tradition. 
New holes in uncle Sherm's backyard coming ASAP.

Nothing special here as far as traditions goes.
Working NY's Day so won't be up late NY's eve.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well uncle Sherm...at least we all know that you can still uphold half of your yearly tradition.
> New holes in uncle Sherm's backyard coming ASAP.
> 
> Nothing special here as far as traditions goes.
> Working NY's Day so won't be up late NY's eve.


Good morning everybody. We've almost made it thru another year. We can almost say goodbye to this decade. 
Shermie, something Fastwawa just said made me think of your sleeping woes. Is ur dang mattress too lumpy from stuffing turnip monies into it?


----------



## scioto_alex

Just, dang.






Edited to add, "video unavailable" due to copyright. Put "bush fires" into youtube.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. We've almost made it thru another year. We can almost say goodbye to this decade.
> Shermie, something Fastwawa just said made me think of your sleeping woes. Is ur dang mattress too lumpy from stuffing turnip monies into it?


Yes...yet another year is almost past.
It's been a GREAT year with many BLESSINGS to be very thankful for.
This last year here on 'the derailer' has been a blast with lots of chuckles,laughs and every now and then, some...'rolling of the eyes'
moments. Taking the time and going back to the beginning of this great thread and reading through its history(which I do often)...it's surely been chalked full of very entertaining posts (think Bubba, sheep, Miss Puddinhead etc) letting everyone know that to survive here, you have to be able to 'get' as much as you 'give'. 
But I've always...and will always view most all comments as just plain ole good fun not meant by any means to hurt but to be taken as I'm sure they were meant...in a good spirited, amusing way.

Thanks ALL for making this thread what it has been...
...and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes...yet another year is almost past.
> It's been a GREAT year with many BLESSINGS to be very thankful for.
> This last year here on 'the derailer' has been a blast with lots of chuckles,laughs and every now and then, some...'rolling of the eyes'
> moments. Taking the time and going back to the beginning of this great thread and reading through its history(which I do often)...it's surely been chalked full of very entertaining posts (think Bubba, sheep, Miss Puddinhead etc) letting everyone know that to survive here, you have to be able to 'get' as much as you 'give'.
> But I've always...and will always view most all comments as just plain ole good fun not meant by any means to hurt but to be taken as I'm sure they were meant...in a good spirited, amusing way.
> 
> Thanks ALL for making this thread what it has been...
> ...and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


been a good year new boats and such.....


----------



## 1basshunter

My New Year’s resolution!!! Just like some other people I will not mention names OK Sherman, I am going to say I am poor. And so poor that the people in Ethiopia send me food


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> been a good year new boats and such.....


I wish I could afford the gas just to put in a nice boat like you have Tom


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I wish I could afford the gas just to put in a nice boat like you have Tom


I'm so poor that theives broke into my house and ended up leaving food.
If'n I don't chute a deer here during ml season I'm gonna have to get uncle Sherms starvin Ethiopian connections to send me some of their groceries too.

Hey...does anyone have one of them custom built 5000yd ml'ers they wanna sell?
This ole 300yd Encore just ain't a gettin it:


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I'm so poor that theives broke into my house and ended up leaving food.
> If'n I don't chute a deer here during ml season I'm gonna have to get uncle Sherms starvin Ethiopian connections to send me some of their groceries too.
> 
> Hey...does anyone have one of them custom built 5000yd ml'ers they wanna sell?


I’m sorry to hear that you’re in the same boat as me maybe someone will have a fun raiser to help us out with our daily expenses
It sure sucks being poor


----------



## Burkcarp1

I’m so poor i can’t even pay attention


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yep...maybe at least try and raise enough $ to buy us some turlit paper. These magazines are gettin kinda rough around the edges if'n ya know what I mean.

What about New Years resolutions???
Anyone makin any?


----------



## Burkcarp1

I’m in the same boat fastwa, I only have one of them 300 yd guns. CVA accura nitride barrel


----------



## fastwater

^^^Well...maybe someone will buy us one of them new 5000yd'ers ...or at the very least we can donate enough plasma to buy one.
But as far as my situation goes, I'll have to wait to see if'n I chute me a deer cause I've already sold so much plasma to buy groceries I'm almost too weak to walk.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Well uncle Sherm...at least we all know that you can still uphold half of your yearly tradition.
> New holes in uncle Sherm's backyard coming ASAP.
> 
> Nothing special here as far as traditions goes.
> Working NY's Day so won't be up late NY's eve.





fastwater said:


> Yes...yet another year is almost past.
> It's been a GREAT year with many BLESSINGS to be very thankful for.
> This last year here on 'the derailer' has been a blast with lots of chuckles,laughs and every now and then, some...'rolling of the eyes'
> moments. Taking the time and going back to the beginning of this great thread and reading through its history(which I do often)...it's surely been chalked full of very entertaining posts (think Bubba, sheep, Miss Puddinhead etc) letting everyone know that to survive here, you have to be able to 'get' as much as you 'give'.
> But I've always...and will always view most all comments as just plain ole good fun not meant by any means to hurt but to be taken as I'm sure they were meant...in a good spirited, amusing way.
> 
> Thanks ALL for making this thread what it has been...
> ...and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


I just wish I could give half as much grief on here as I get. if you have been reading past posts you'll see i'm on the short end. and now that you and bh has teamed up everybody has jumped on the slam sherman band wagon.

but my yr has been very blessed as well. I finally took my granddaughters fishing a couple of times this yr. I took them to an old friends pond where they caught bluegill, green perch, and a couple of bass. we all had a great time. my new yrs pledge is to take them more this yr. I even pledge to take them crappie fishing with the boat. I just hope my old friend hangs around. he's a lot older than me, and I'm 68.



fastwater said:


> I'm so poor that theives broke into my house and ended up leaving food.
> If'n I don't chute a deer here during ml season I'm gonna have to get uncle Sherms starvin Ethiopian connections to send me some of their groceries too.
> 
> Hey...does anyone have one of them custom built 5000yd ml'ers they wanna sell?
> This ole 300yd Encore just ain't a gettin it:
> View attachment 335755


you and bh needs to load your 300 yd ml with 150 grns of hot smokeless powder. something will go at least 5000 yrds. ears fingers or maybe heads. i'll be sure and mourn both of you, yeah right, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^Well...maybe someone will buy us one of them new 5000yd'ers ...or at the very least we can donate enough plasma to buy one.
> But as far as my situation goes, I'll have to wait to see if'n I chute me a deer cause I've already sold so much plasma to buy groceries I'm almost too weak to walk.


That’s a truly a very sad story and if I had any platinum left in my body I would donate to help you out but as you know when I was giving plasma for the 500th time this week I was mugged. And it was a 5 year old girl that did it


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I just wish I could give half as much grief on here as I get. if you have been reading past posts you'll see i'm on the short end. and now that you and bh has teamed up everybody has jumped on the slam sherman band wagon.
> 
> ...
> 
> you and bh needs to load your 300 yd ml with 150 grns of hot smokeless powder. something will go at least 5000 yrds. ears fingers or maybe heads. i'll be sure and mourn both of you, yeah right, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sherman


Now c'mon uncle Sherm...you really do need to go back and re-read some of your older posts. You've always gave as good as you got.

Besides that...you really secretly enjoy the thrashing you get and you know it. Cause just like when I'm gettin thrashed, I know it's all in good fun and it puts a smile on my face everyday.


----------



## Burkcarp1

If we don’t chatter on here Sherm yells at us that nobody is talking..now we talk and he’s still not satisfied


----------



## Smitty82

Did Someone Say Muzzle Loader Season?!?!


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> If we don’t chatter on here Sherm yells at us that nobody is talking..now we talk and he’s still not satisfied


Don’t use he’s name because if you do he may end up thinking that fastwater and I Turned you against him. And could not be farther from the truth as everyone on here knows that we are so weak from Lack of food Fastwater and I must Conserve as much calories as we can


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> If we don’t chatter on here Sherm yells at us that nobody is talking..now we talk and he’s still not satisfied


Yea...I don't know what's gotten into him!
Maybe it's cause he isn't in warm, sunny Fla right now catchin all them carp like he usually is. We should all chip in and send him enough $ to fill his new land yacht with gas so he can blast off down there.



Smitty82 said:


> Did Someone Say Muzzle Loader Season?!?!


Why...yes!!!
Pork butt for pulled pork in fridge, covered in rub as we speak.(NOTE: didn't have $ for pork butt...so sold saved aluminum cans to buy it)
We may not kill a lot of deer at deer camp...but we're gonna eat good.
Tis the season!


----------



## Smitty82

Muzzle loader is my favorite hunt of the year, i just wish it was colder and snow covered.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Don’t use he’s name because if you do he may end up thinking that fastwater and I Turned you against him. And could not be farther from the truth as everyone on here knows that we are so weak from Lack of food Fastwater and I must Conserve as much calories as we can


i've got enough food right here to feed you and fw. that is if you guys can eat pinto beans, mustard greens, and home made old style corn bread.( without sugar )



Smitty82 said:


> Muzzle loader is my favorite hunt of the year, i just wish it was colder and snow covered.


the best time to be in the woods is with snow. we went hunting our ml season fri the 20th sat the 21st sun the 22nd and I got my deer sun morning 3 minutes into legal hunting. then it snowed sun night and I missed getting to hunt mon morning in the snow. I love the way you can see everything that moves on a white background.

I guess fw could invite me to come over and hunt with him. but he's not that kind of guy. and besides its probably going to rain anyway.
sherman


----------



## ress

Sure is quiet here. My youngest is getting married in July so his wife to be and he and the oldest were here for a week. They all left Sunday. We had a blast. Their both so much smarter than me so i throw out some wacky theories and statements that i remember from the 70 n 80's. The oldest is a class or two from getting a phd in history. He calls me out on about everything. I told him these working hands put you threw that school. Great kids!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

3


----------



## Snakecharmer

2


----------



## Snakecharmer

1....Yipppee


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy New Year ( a little early but I'll be sleeping when it comes in)


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> 1....Yipppee


heck of a way to bring in the new year. congrats on getting the last hundred of 2019. you da man.
sherman


----------



## Smitty82

What are your outdoors resolutions for 2020? I’d like to get out camping and fishing more with my daughter. What are yours?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i've got enough food right here to feed you and fw. that is if you guys can eat pinto beans, mustard greens, and home made old style corn bread.( without sugar )
> 
> I guess fw could invite me to come over and hunt with him. but he's not that kind of guy. and besides its probably going to rain anyway.
> sherman


That's my kinda eaten uncle Sherm. Haven't had any good greens in forever. What times dinner?

Uncle Sherm...if'n I was hunting here at the house, you would be more than welcome anytime. But where I go for ml, the property belongs to the wife of someone else that belonged to our party. He passed away from injuries from an auto accident last Spring so more than likely this is the last year we will be hunting there. 
With past memories, its going to be a bitter/sweet time sitting in his woods for sure.



Smitty82 said:


> What are your outdoors resolutions for 2020? I’d like to get out camping and fishing more with my daughter. What are yours?


I'm gonna try to not mess with uncle Sherm as much...but I bet he won't let me.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^Well...maybe someone will buy us one of them new 5000yd'ers ...or at the very least we can donate enough plasma to buy one.
> But as far as my situation goes, I'll have to wait to see if'n I chute me a deer cause I've already sold so much plasma to buy groceries I'm almost too weak to walk.


I heerd them 5,000 yders shot so dang fer that a feller has to put some salt in the load to keep the meat from spoiling befer you can get to it.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I heerd them 5,000 yders shot so dang fer that a feller has to put some salt in the load to keep the meat from spoiling befer you can get to it.


What I'm wantin to know is if'n uncle Sherm chutes a deer that fer away...who's gonna drag it out fer him?
I'm thinkin that's why he wants me and him to go huntin together so I can be his pack mule...uh...goat.


----------



## fastwater

dp


----------



## fastwater

Dp


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> What I'm wantin to know is if'n uncle Sherm chutes a deer that fer away...who's gonna drag it out fer him?
> I'm thinkin that's why he wants me and him to go huntin together so I can be his pack mule...uh...goat.
> View attachment 335893


Maybe he could take Alex and his little red wagon?


----------



## Lazy 8

This commercial always cracked me up. Kinda reminds me of someone.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> That's my kinda eaten uncle Sherm. Haven't had any good greens in forever. What times dinner?
> 
> Uncle Sherm...if'n I was hunting here at the house, you would be more than welcome anytime. But where I go for ml, the property belongs to the wife of someone else that belonged to our party. He passed away from injuries from an auto accident last Spring so more than likely this is the last year we will be hunting there.
> With past memories, its going to be a bitter/sweet time sitting in his woods for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try to not mess with uncle Sherm as much...but I bet he won't let me.


so sorry to hear about your hunting buddy. I lost a great friend many yrs ago. he took me on my first hunt. he was only 42 and had hardened arteries and died in his sleep from a heart attack. its been like 35 yrs and I still miss him at times. sure hope you get to keep hunting there.

I couldn't get ready to make a trip to ohio on this short notice. I was just ribbing you. happy new yr buddy.

happy new yr to all you guys. im going to stop posting until next yr. good night I'm going to bed now real soon.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Happy new year!


----------



## 1basshunter

Hope you all have a wonderful new year


----------



## fastwater

Sleep tight uncle Sherm...and HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!


----------



## sherman51

good morning all. have a wonderful new yr.
sherman.


----------



## scioto_alex

Happy New Year! 

The buyers' home inspector wanted to come at noon today. I pushed that to tomorrow.


----------



## ress

Happy New Year! We made it to mid-night! But as I've done for the past 20 yrs woke up at 4 30.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Welcome to the Roaring 20's.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Smitty82 said:


> What are your outdoors resolutions for 2020? I’d like to get out camping and fishing more with my daughter. What are yours?


I want to hit every public fishing spot in Geauga County and if I get through them, every spot in Lake County.


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy New Year to all you whaco's. (that includes me!) It's gonna be a Great Year!


----------



## scioto_alex

On the radio they mentioned a waitress who got a tip of $2,020.00


----------



## 0utwest

Smitty82 said:


> What are your outdoors resolutions for 2020? I’d like to get out camping and fishing more with my daughter. What are yours?


Definitely more fishing and camping for me also and need to find a youth to take hunting in oh and pa. and top it off with fixing my Grady White Boat Project !


----------



## CoonDawg92

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## pawcat

This year I would like to go carp fishin with sherm.
lol


----------



## Burkcarp1

pawcat said:


> This year I would like to go carp fishin with sherm.
> lol


You might even get to ride in one of his campers..


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 335901


yo made the wife and me both laugh.



0utwest said:


> Definitely more fishing and camping for me also and need to find a youth to take hunting in oh and pa. and top it off with fixing my Grady White Boat Project !


all of us should make a new yr promise to take a kid fishing and/or hunting this yr. as sportsmen we owe it to our sport. I plan to get my 15 yr old grandson into shooting the muzzle loader I gave him last yr. I also plan to get my 12 yr old granddaughter into shooting muzzle loaders. her dad is in jail and will be for some time yet. so i've got to step up. i'll start her out with 1 50 grs 777 pellet and 1 30 grn 777 pellet. if this is still to much for her i'll switch off to 2 of the 30 grn pellets. I believe 100 grns is just to much for a starting young girl. what do you guys think? I also believe a 60 grn load will cleanly take a deer up to 30 or maybe 35 yrds. I look forward to your honest opinions.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

pawcat said:


> This year I would like to go carp fishin with sherm.
> lol


if my sister still lived down there so we would have a place to stay we'd head that way in feb. we could rent a small trailer on north Hutchinson island about a mile from where we fish for around 2600.00 to 2800.00 or might find something a little cheaper if you make a last minute offer after you get down there.. then my truck only gets about 9 mpg pulling my boat. thats another 650.00 for gas to make the trip. my half so far is more than my wife will allow right now. but its a nice thought. then about 20.00 a day for shrimp. then we try to catch live pin fish for carp, snook, grouper, jacks, and any other big fish that wants to bite. we catch mostly black drum on shrimp but get an occasional snook, carp, saltwater sheepshead, and a hundred other bait thieves. I have made trips when the catching was very slow. but its usually a lot warmer down there. so we always have fun. we get back just in time for spring.
sherman


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> yo made the wife and me both laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> all of us should make a new yr promise to take a kid fishing and/or hunting this yr. as sportsmen we owe it to our sport. I plan to get my 15 yr old grandson into shooting the muzzle loader I gave him last yr. I also plan to get my 12 yr old granddaughter into shooting muzzle loaders. her dad is in jail and will be for some time yet. so i've got to step up. i'll start her out with 1 50 grs 777 pellet and 1 30 grn 777 pellet. if this is still to much for her i'll switch off to 2 of the 30 grn pellets. I believe 100 grns is just to much for a starting young girl. what do you guys think? I also believe a 60 grn load will cleanly take a deer up to 30 or maybe 35 yrds. I look forward to your honest opinions.
> sherman


The last youth I took here in ohio I had him shoot a light weight knight rifle in 50 cal. I have set up with a red dot scope (easy for a beginner just to put the dot on target ) and use a 230 grain pistol bullet , loaded with 50 grains to practice and then 80 when we hunted . He was a small kid about 75# and he got a deer at about 50 yds with no problem and never even noticed the recoil diff. Keep it simple and fun and at least with the red dot it keeps there eye away from potentially getting hit by creeping up on a regular scope in the heat of the moment .


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> The last youth I took here in ohio I had him shoot a light weight knight rifle in 50 cal. I have set up with a red dot scope (easy for a beginner just to put the dot on target ) and use a 230 grain pistol bullet , loaded with 50 grains to practice and then 80 when we hunted . He was a small kid about 75# and he got a deer at about 50 yds with no problem and never even noticed the recoil diff. Keep it simple and fun and at least with the red dot it keeps there eye away from potentially getting hit by creeping up on a regular scope in the heat of the moment .


my scope is as far forward as I can get it to go. but I have to hold my head back a little or I get hit above my eye. it seems I forget from one year to the next. it seems like the 1st time I shoot I get hit. this yr I got hit and I'm taking coumadin blood thinner and blacked both eyes, lol.
sherman


----------



## pawcat

sherman51 said:


> if my sister still lived down there so we would have a place to stay we'd head that way in feb. we could rent a small trailer on north Hutchinson island about a mile from where we fish for around 2600.00 to 2800.00 or might find something a little cheaper if you make a last minute offer after you get down there.. then my truck only gets about 9 mpg pulling my boat. thats another 650.00 for gas to make the trip. my half so far is more than my wife will allow right now. but its a nice thought. then about 20.00 a day for shrimp. then we try to catch live pin fish for carp, snook, grouper, jacks, and any other big fish that wants to bite. we catch mostly black drum on shrimp but get an occasional snook, carp, saltwater sheepshead, and a hundred other bait thieves. I have made trips when the catching was very slow. but its usually a lot warmer down there. so we always have fun. we get back just in time for spring.
> sherman


I would love to go...I hear your the master when it comes to Carp and sheepshead fishing..


----------



## 1basshunter

pawcat said:


> I would love to go...I hear your the master when it comes to Carp and sheepshead fishing..


He is the world best carp fishing master


----------



## sherman51

everybody should catch and eat at least one red carp in there life. but there is a slot size of 18" to 27". and only 1 fish per day per fisherman. those are the best eating anyway. I would love to take a charter for trout and carp, lol.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> if my sister still lived down there so we would have a place to stay we'd head that way in feb. we could rent a small trailer on north Hutchinson island about a mile from where we fish for around 2600.00 to 2800.00 or might find something a little cheaper if you make a last minute offer after you get down there.. then my truck only gets about 9 mpg pulling my boat. thats another 650.00 for gas to make the trip. my half so far is more than my wife will allow right now. but its a nice thought. then about 20.00 a day for shrimp. then we try to catch live pin fish for carp, snook, grouper, jacks, and any other big fish that wants to bite. we catch mostly black drum on shrimp but get an occasional snook, carp, saltwater sheepshead, and a hundred other bait thieves. I have made trips when the catching was very slow. but its usually a lot warmer down there. so we always have fun. we get back just in time for spring.
> sherman


I'd say dig up 1.5 Mason jars. That oughta cover it.


----------



## Lazy 8

pawcat said:


> I would love to go...I hear your the master when it comes to Carp and sheepshead fishing..


Correction...that should read SHEEP....not Sheepshead. Ewe was close but no carp.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> You might even get to ride in one of his campers..


Can ewe twist some wrenches?


----------



## Lazy 8

Somebody stop me, I'm on a roll.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Somebody stop me, I'm on a roll.


Stop


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Stop


No can do. It's a gonna be a great year. Well, if'n I can get my shoulder and back squared away. Those are just minor setbacks, speed bumps.
Anybody watching the Rose Bowl?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I'd say dig up 1.5 Mason jars. That oughta cover it.





Lazy 8 said:


> Correction...that should read SHEEP....not Sheepshead. Ewe was close but no carp.





Lazy 8 said:


> Can ewe twist some wrenches?





Lazy 8 said:


> Somebody stop me, I'm on a roll.


I find it hard to believe you've turned on me. now your acting just like the rest of them. you all can just go to ???? for all I care. smoke that in your carp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pawcat

Lets put together a derailers Carp fishing tournament??? ....You in sherm?


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> The last youth I took here in ohio I had him shoot a light weight knight rifle in 50 cal. I have set up with a red dot scope (easy for a beginner just to put the dot on target ) and use a 230 grain pistol bullet , loaded with 50 grains to practice and then 80 when we hunted . He was a small kid about 75# and he got a deer at about 50 yds with no problem and never even noticed the recoil diff. Keep it simple and fun and at least with the red dot it keeps there eye away from potentially getting hit by creeping up on a regular scope in the heat of the moment .


Excellent idea on the powder charge switch Outwest.



sherman51 said:


> if my sister still lived down there so we would have a place to stay we'd head that way in feb. we could rent a small trailer on north Hutchinson island about a mile from where we fish for around 2600.00 to 2800.00 or might find something a little cheaper if you make a last minute offer after you get down there.. then my truck only gets about 9 mpg pulling my boat. thats another 650.00 for gas to make the trip. my half so far is more than my wife will allow right now. but its a nice thought. then about 20.00 a day for shrimp. then we try to catch live pin fish for carp, snook, grouper, jacks, and any other big fish that wants to bite. we catch mostly black drum on shrimp but get an occasional snook, carp, saltwater sheepshead, and a hundred other bait thieves. I have made trips when the catching was very slow. but its usually a lot warmer down there. so we always have fun. we get back just in time for spring.
> sherman


How about hookin the boat on the back of the RV? 
The extra $ for fuel you'll burn will be more than made up by being able to stay in the RV.



Lazy 8 said:


> No can do. It's a gonna be a great year. Well, if'n I can get my shoulder and back squared away. Those are just minor setbacks, speed bumps.
> *Anybody watching the Rose Bowl?*


Yes...and it's a good one!


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I find it hard to believe you've turned on me. now your acting just like the rest of them. you all can just go to ???? for all I care. smoke that in your carp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry Shermie, lost my head, won't let it happen again. Well...


----------



## pawcat

^^^^^Just like The Buckeyes.....The refs win again!


----------



## ress

4 Turn overs are hard to over come.


----------



## fastwater

pawcat said:


> ^^^^^Just like The Buckeyes.....The refs win again!


Didn't get home and tuned in till about the middle of third quarter.
Must have missed the bad calling.
I will say I watched every play of the Buckeyes/Clemson game and IMO, the refs didn't beat them...Clemson didn't beat them...they beat themselves.
Watchin the Sugar Bowl now.


----------



## Lazy 8

The Ducks won the Rose Bowl. Now onto the Sugar Bowl.
#7 Baylor or #5 Georgia?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Didn't get home and tuned in till about the middle of third quarter.
> Must have missed the bad calling.
> I will say I watched every play of the Buckeyes/Clemson game and IMO, the refs didn't beat them...Clemson didn't beat them...they beat themselves.
> Watchin the Sugar Bowl now.


How many times were the Bucs in the Red Zone and settled for 3 pts?


----------



## pawcat

^^^^ They got DERAILED.


----------



## 1basshunter

pawcat said:


> ^^^^ They got DERAILED.


Big time


----------



## ress

Ya know if my team wins the championship I'll prolly wear an orange shirt the 18th.


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Ya know if my team wins the championship I'll prolly wear an orange shirt the 18th.


LSU looked a hole lot better than Osu or you’re Cheating team LOL


----------



## ress

lol


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Ya know if my team wins the championship I'll prolly wear an orange shirt the 18th.


...and you will most likely leave naked.
I'd pay to see that....but it will be awfully hard to splain it to Mrs Ressy when you get home smelling of liquor and naked. 
The owner and his staff are all huge TOSU addicts.


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Ya know if my team wins the championship I'll prolly wear an orange shirt the 18th.


Hay Sherman, it’s looking like you most likely will be able too kick back and in joy some coffee today 
Mr. ress is going to be getting some today


----------



## scioto_alex

Everybody sleeping in?


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Everybody sleeping in?


No we are working it’s tuff to do for a living


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah I used to clock in at 05:00 at Harbor Freight. Had to carry a magnifying glass to read anything.


----------



## bajuski

scioto_alex said:


> Yeah I used to clock in at 05:00 at Harbor Freight. Had to carry a magnifying glass to read anything.


Cataract surgery is no big deal anymore Alex. I had both of my eyes done when I was in my forties and my surgeon said I can go back to work the next day. You gotta be kidding me I said, I have 120 sick days built up. Well, take a few days off then, he told me. They focus one eye for close up and the other for distance so 30 years later I can still use my computer and drive a car with no corrective lenses. Get it done, you won't regret it.


----------



## sherman51

I had trouble getting myself moving this morning.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I only need it on my right eye, which is the one I use for reading and driving. My left eye is clear but I can't read with it; the macula never developed so the entire field of vision is like peripheral vision. I describe it like this: Look at an article, focus on the first line of text, and try to read the headline without looking directly at it. It's just a jumble of shapes.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I had trouble getting myself moving this morning.
> sherman


Me too uncle Sherm. Covered a lot of miles yesterday walkin at work. Got it in the lower back more than normal this morning.
Bet this truck load of wood I'm gettin ready to unload will loosen it up in a hurry.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I only need it on my right eye, which is the one I use for reading and driving. My left eye is clear but I can't read with it; the macula never developed so the entire field of vision is like peripheral vision. I describe it like this: Look at an article, focus on the first line of text, and try to read the headline without looking directly at it. It's just a jumble of shapes.


I worked with a guy who wore contacts and one contact was for reading and the other far away. That would drive me CRAZY


----------



## scioto_alex

Try seeing double all the time.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I worked with a guy who wore contacts and one contact was for reading and the other far away. That would drive me CRAZY


My buddy has that setup.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Try seeing double all the time.


My brother had to sell his BELOVED Harley Davidson Ultra Classic because of seeing double. Then he had an operation. 
He never bought another Classic due to his age and trying to spend time with their grandkids.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> My buddy has that setup.


I'm afraid that'd make me nuttier than I am.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm afraid that'd make me nuttier than I am.


Hows that possible???


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hows that possible???


Hmm, perhaps by hanging around with you all?


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hows that possible???


Man I don’t even wanna know the answer to that


----------



## sherman51

well I went and had blood work this morning at 8:00 at my civilian doctor. then seen my VA doctor at 9:00. I have a torn ligament going to the rotator. the doctor said we have 4 of them. when only one gets torn they wont fix it. I can continue to get injections in my shoulder until I build the other 3 enough that I don't need the 4th one. to get the injections at the VA I have to go to ft wayne. or I can just continue getting them at the pain management clinic where i've been getting them here in muncie. I just cant see driving 70 miles each way when I go to the clinic every 3 months anyway.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Long story...
At the Lowes in Lancaster,Oh there is a young fella there that is totally blind that has worked in the plumbing Dept. for several yrs.
When I first dealt with him, I had a whole bag of old sink plumbing I had torn out that I brought with me to match up and get new. All kind of fittings/components both small and large that I had no idea there's names or what isles/bins they were in. I am NOT a plumber!
I had found several items but still had some I could not find and others I had questions on.
I saw a Lowes employee next door in the Home and Garden dept. and asked him to page someone to the plumbing area for help.
He then took me back to the isle the blind fella was at.
It was a very awkward feeling for me at first cause not knowing the names of my parts, I didn't know how to tell him what I needed.
When I told him I had my old parts, he stuck his hand out and said hand them to him one at a time. I did so, he felt them and walked straight to the isle and bin where they were located in, reached in and handed me that part. We did this for every part I needed. Not once did he hand me the wrong size oring, fitting or part.
He answered every question I had very thoroughly making suggestions on things to do to make my repairs easier and last longer.

I stood there all the while in total admiration of this man that with his handicap, could very easily be sitting at home doing nothing collecting $ from the gubment and thinking of all those I know that are healthy for the most part and wouldn't work as a taster in a pie factory.

I couldn't get this guy off my mind and when I got home, called Lowes Corporate to tell them about this fella and what a great job he is doing for them. Of course, they knew exactly who I was talking about.

Over time, I've had to do various plumbing repairs and when I go into that store, I'm hoping he is the one working. Actually, whenever I'm in that store for whatever, I always make it a point to see if he's there just to stop and chat with him a bit.
FWIW...was just in there bout three weeks ago as I had to rebuild one of the toilets and he said he wished we would get some snow cause he had bought a new style snow shovel and couldn't wait to use it.
Man...I admire that guy....


----------



## scioto_alex

When I talk to someone, my right eye is looking at them and my left eye is looking over their right shoulder. Some people turn around as if to see who I'm talking to behind them.


----------



## sherman51

when I went in boot camp I had 20 20 in one eye and 20 15 in my other eye. my vision was perfect. my senior drill instructor got pissed at me because I lost a pugle stick match with a much bigger recruit. so he took the pugle stick and beat the crap out of my head with it. I was having trouble seeing when I got to my duty station. I had my eyes checked and needed glasses. when I had my cataracts replaced I got corrective lenses put in. they worked great for yrs but now I cant see as good as I can with my new glasses. I still see good enough to pass the drivers exam for my drivers license. but the road signs are much clearer with my glasses.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I had trouble getting myself moving this morning.
> sherman


Try Exlax. And you're sharing way too much info...


----------



## pawcat

scioto_alex said:


> Try seeing double all the time.


Just on Friday nights!


----------



## 1basshunter

pawcat said:


> Just on Friday nights!


Are you still doing Fireball Friday


----------



## One guy and a boat

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 336077


That pic is awesome

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## pawcat

1basshunter said:


> Are you still doing Fireball Friday


And during the week...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Long story...
> At the Lowes in Lancaster,Oh there is a young fella there that is totally blind that has worked in the plumbing Dept. for several yrs.
> When I first dealt with him, I had a whole bag of old sink plumbing I had torn out that I brought with me to match up and get new. All kind of fittings/components both small and large that I had no idea there's names or what isles/bins they were in. I am NOT a plumber!
> I had found several items but still had some I could not find and others I had questions on.
> I saw a Lowes employee next door in the Home and Garden dept. and asked him to page someone to the plumbing area for help.
> He then took me back to the isle the blind fella was at.
> It was a very awkward feeling for me at first cause not knowing the names of my parts, I didn't know how to tell him what I needed.
> When I told him I had my old parts, he stuck his hand out and said hand them to him one at a time. I did so, he felt them and walked straight to the isle and bin where they were located in, reached in and handed me that part. We did this for every part I needed. Not once did he hand me the wrong size oring, fitting or part.
> He answered every question I had very thoroughly making suggestions on things to do to make my repairs easier and last longer.
> 
> I stood there all the while in total admiration of this man that with his handicap, could very easily be sitting at home doing nothing collecting $ from the gubment and thinking of all those I know that are healthy for the most part and wouldn't work as a taster in a pie factory.
> 
> I couldn't get this guy off my mind and when I got home, called Lowes Corporate to tell them about this fella and what a great job he is doing for them. Of course, they knew exactly who I was talking about.
> 
> Over time, I've had to do various plumbing repairs and when I go into that store, I'm hoping he is the one working. Actually, whenever I'm in that store for whatever, I always make it a point to see if he's there just to stop and chat with him a bit.
> FWIW...was just in there bout three weeks ago as I had to rebuild one of the toilets and he said he wished we would get some snow cause he had bought a new style snow shovel and couldn't wait to use it.
> Man...I admire that guy....


Thanks for sharing this. 
It's one of those, "feel good" stories. Some people are amazing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Who's gonna win the big college football game? My money's on Burrow.


----------



## 1basshunter

What’s your pick lazy


----------



## sherman51

i'm rooting for the winning team, lol.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> What’s your pick lazy


Joe Burrow -- LSU
Local hometown boy. Raised in the Plains, outside of Athens, OH. What he did for the local food banks in and around Athens during his Heisman speech was amazing. Very humble young man who will never forget his roots. He will turn pro with no problem.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Same here!
Gotta root for the homegrown kid.
Boys got NFL written all over him. Hope I get to live long enough to watch him as the next Elway, Starr or
Not only that...though it's gonna be a great game, I'm thinkin LSU is just too much for Clemson and we really don't have to worry about ressy showin up to the get together with that ugly orange jersey on.


----------



## sherman51

i'm going up to cabelas in Dundee today so somebody else gets 14,800. good luck out there hunting tomorrow guys. fw needs a white tail for sure, lol.
sherman


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> when I went in boot camp I had 20 20 in one eye and 20 15 in my other eye. my vision was perfect. my senior drill instructor got pissed at me because I lost a pugle stick match with a much bigger recruit. so he took the pugle stick and beat the crap out of my head with it. I was having trouble seeing when I got to my duty station. I had my eyes checked and needed glasses. when I had my cataracts replaced I got corrective lenses put in. they worked great for yrs but now I cant see as good as I can with my new glasses. I still see good enough to pass the drivers exam for my drivers license. but the road signs are much clearer with my glasses.
> sherman


So, since you got the cataracts REPLACED, do you see better ?


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> i'm going up to cabelas in Dundee today so somebody else gets 14,800. good luck out there hunting tomorrow guys. fw needs a white tail for sure, lol.
> sherman


Now wait a minute,I thought momma doesn’t give you any money? For someone that’s on a tight leash you sure go do stuff. Cause i know if you’re going to cabelas it ain’t just to look


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Now wait a minute,I thought momma doesn’t give you any money? For someone that’s on a tight leash you sure go do stuff. Cause i know if you’re going to cabelas it ain’t just to look


He has your credit card


----------



## scioto_alex

Good rainy morning. I've been making grilled scrambled egg and cheese sandwiches.

I have a little nonstick skillet, maybe 8x8 inches. I scramble one or two eggs in a bowl.

Spray oil in the skillet, pour in the scrambled egg(s) swish around to cover the entire surface. Quickly toss on whatever seasoning and then let all that cook together for a short while. Butter up some bread, put the egg+cheese in it, and grill it like a grilled cheese sandwich - everything is already cooked, you're just toasting the bread for looks.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> He has your credit card


If he has my card he’s not staying long..


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i'm going up to cabelas in Dundee today so somebody else gets 14,800. good luck out there hunting tomorrow guys. fw needs a white tail for sure, lol.
> sherman


I hope that you have a great day and that whatever you are after, you find it on such a good sale that you can get two of them.


----------



## Smitty82

End of the work day cant come fast enough


----------



## scioto_alex

I'll be in the basement, boxing up stuff to either keep for the move, or give away.

I'm waiting to hear the results of yesterday's home inspection.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Step right up, You can get post 14800....


----------



## Smitty82

I hope i get it!


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Snakecharmer

Smitty82 said:


> I hope i get it!


Winner! You get to buy me a beer at the outing!


----------



## Smitty82

Snakecharmer said:


> Winner! You get to buy me a beer at the outing!


Done deal!


----------



## scioto_alex

We should call it the Two Doughnut Prize.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Now wait a minute,I thought momma doesn’t give you any money? For someone that’s on a tight leash you sure go do stuff. Cause i know if you’re going to cabelas it ain’t just to look


Shermie was digging around in his backyard and had a Beverly Hillbilly moment.


----------



## scioto_alex

Linda's TV channel has Beverly Hillbillies every morning. That's Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs on the music.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sylvan21

Yep, Ballad of Jed Clampett is the name of the song


scioto_alex said:


> Linda's TV channel has Beverly Hillbillies every morning. That's Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs on the music.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay fastwater they are biting now


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> So, since you got the cataracts REPLACED, do you see better ?


it was a big deal for me because I had corrective lenses to correct the astigmatism put in. so instead of looking at trees I was looking at leaves again. I hadn't been able to see like that without glasses since before I went into boot camp. my vision without glasses went from something like 20 250 back to 20 20 in both eyes. now just the regular lenses they use clears everything up and gets rid of the glare. but if you need glasses for astigmatism you'll still need the glasses. but with the glasses you'll see great again. I haven't had to wear glasses for 12 yrs now with the corrective lenses. medicare paid most of my bill and medicade paid the balance. if I hadn't been getting both at the time the lenses I got would have costed me 2300.00 per eye over what medicare was paying for regular lenses.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Now wait a minute,I thought momma doesn’t give you any money? For someone that’s on a tight leash you sure go do stuff. Cause i know if you’re going to cabelas it ain’t just to look


I mostly went to look around and get us hunter orange hats with ear muffs. but they didn't have shi*. I couldn't believe just how depleted the store was compared to the way it was when cabelas owned it. bass pro/cabelas doesn't carry shi* for orange hats or a lot of other stuff. I did get a small bag of candy and 2 pair of wool socks. came back home got on ebay and bought used hunter orange hats with ear flaps.

my oldest son drove me up in his new to him challenger. he had a full tank of gas, lol.



Smitty82 said:


> I hope i get it!


congrats. now you have bragging rights.



Burkcarp1 said:


> If he has my card he’s not staying long..


I didnt hurt it any, lol.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

I didnt hurt it any, lol.
sherman

He should have put more money on it for you


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I didnt hurt it any, lol.
> sherman
> 
> He should have put more money on it for you


yeah I had more stuff at the check out but the card wouldnt cover it. I kept removing a item and running it again. when I took everything off but the socks and small bag of candy it went through. the girl at the check out made the comment that it would cost more restocking the items than they would make off the sale of the socks and candy. I just smiled and left the building, lol.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa, do you have a brother?
https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/michigan-hunter-brothers-deer-repellent


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> yeah I had more stuff at the check out but the card wouldnt cover it. I kept removing a item and running it again. when I took everything off but the socks and small bag of candy it went through. the girl at the check out made the comment that it would cost more restocking the items than they would make off the sale of the socks and candy. I just smiled and left the building, lol.
> sherman


I told you to use ress card when are you going to learn. His wife tells him to stop buying stuff and all he can say is I don’t remember buying it


----------



## ress

I got too close and it followed me home!
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

damn it


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Blue Pike

Nice truck ress


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> I got too close and it followed me home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


As the truckers say, keep the shiny side up and the rubber side down. Nice truck to start the New Year!


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> I got too close and it followed me home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


From where Australia


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> I got too close and it followed me home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


thats what happens when you buy foreign junk. I have never seen a true American truck spelled R.A.M. just ribbin you. 
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Congrats on a real truck ress!


----------



## ress

Had my son go over this phone and he could not find any reason why it is posting pics any other way than normal. Guys fixing my pics must have a program that allows them special movement of others posts. I have seen a few others pics posting sideways and upside down.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Ress, I posted 4 pics yesterday, 2 were right and 2 were sideways? I didn't do anything different? Weird I guess

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Google your phone about what is it doing there should be a ton of information to correct your problem. Remember Google is your friend. 
But your picture taking ability sucks


----------



## bajuski

ress said:


> Had my son go over this phone and he could not find any reason why it is posting pics any other way than normal. Guys fixing my pics must have a program that allows them special movement of others posts. I have seen a few others pics posting sideways and upside down.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


No one except the mods can mess with your posts. We can copy, rotate and repost your pic though!


----------



## Lazy 8

Blue Pike said:


> View attachment 336255


We thought ewe was a ewe man?


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Had my son go over this phone and he could not find any reason why it is posting pics any other way than normal. Guys fixing my pics must have a program that allows them special movement of others posts. I have seen a few others pics posting sideways and upside down.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I sometimes have pics sideways after I take them. I simply edit>rotate>save and the pics are upright.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yeah, Paint is a really basic but handy app for doing stuff like rotate, resize, crop, etc. Usually when I post an image here I run it through Paint first, to resize to 50% or 33%. No need to load the servers with big files.

Here's an image I made yesterday, it's the keyboard I'm typing on now.









You can always "Save As" to an different file name and leave the original unchanged.


----------



## Lazy 8

Oh, good morning to all ewe retards. Ewe know who ewe are. 
ps. I are one too.


----------



## bajuski

Lazy 8 said:


> Oh, good morning to all ewe retards. Ewe know who ewe are.
> ps. I are one too.


Present!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

And accounted for


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy, fastwater NO EXCUSES FOR THE 18TH


----------



## Burkcarp1

Here


----------



## 1basshunter

Me too


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lazy, fastwater NO EXCUSES FOR THE 18TH


I hope that enough of a hint


----------



## ress

I preach "Google is your friend" all the time, wonder why I forgot about it! duh


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> it was a big deal for me because I had corrective lenses to correct the astigmatism put in. so instead of looking at trees I was looking at leaves again. I hadn't been able to see like that without glasses since before I went into boot camp. my vision without glasses went from something like 20 250 back to 20 20 in both eyes. now just the regular lenses they use clears everything up and gets rid of the glare. but if you need glasses for astigmatism you'll still need the glasses. but with the glasses you'll see great again. I haven't had to wear glasses for 12 yrs now with the corrective lenses. medicare paid most of my bill and medicade paid the balance. if I hadn't been getting both at the time the lenses I got would have costed me 2300.00 per eye over what medicare was paying for regular lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly went to look around and get us hunter orange hats with ear muffs. but they didn't have shi*. I couldn't believe just how depleted the store was compared to the way it was when cabelas owned it. bass pro/cabelas doesn't carry shi* for orange hats or a lot of other stuff. I did get a small bag of candy and 2 pair of wool socks. came back home got on ebay and bought used hunter orange hats with ear flaps.
> 
> my oldest son drove me up in his new to him challenger. he had a full tank of gas, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats. now you have bragging rights.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt hurt it any, lol.
> sherman


Never mind....


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm finished with the grocery run, now I kick back inside and pack boxes.

I have a lot of big heavy iron cookware. I could use some wooden crates instead of boxes.

I got a big pack of boneless country ribs and I could do a few different things with them. I'm thinking about some kind of pork and vegetable stew, maybe with a bbq sauce in the background. Or maybe as a spoon-on side condiment.


----------



## Snakecharmer

bajuski said:


> It's still free download from microsoft. You won't pay a cent if your have a legitimate license.
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


Did you have any problems with Excel or Word after making the upgrade? Or any other old software on your computer?


----------



## bajuski

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you have any problems with Excel or Word after making the upgrade? Or any other old software on your computer?


No problems at all I have both word and excel 2010 and didn't lose a thing. It even kept google chrome I was using on windows 7 with all of my favorites, passwords, autofill etc. so you don't even have to use their edge if you don't want to. The only thing I had problems with is that windows wouldn't update, but it may have been corrupted before I switched to windows 10. Another reason I wanted 10 is that some newer stuff (ring doorbell) won't work with windows 7.


----------



## bruce

Lazy must show.....he's elusive as Big foot.....but I've met the man and still nobody believes me... the man, the myth, the legend.


----------



## scioto_alex

E-cigs are in trouble now for their fruity flavors aimed at kids. Who else wants to smoke a cig that tastes like bubble gum?

I remember when bubble gum came packaged like cigarettes. They were sticks of gum, the size and shape of a smoke, wrapped in white paper, in a pack just like cigs.

Like father, like son, ya know


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> Lazy must show.....he's elusive as Big foot.....but I've met the man and still nobody believes me... the man, the myth, the legend.


Ha! How do you know that wasn't my evil brother?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wth....sleeping??


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm packing stuff in boxes and taping them shut. Half-tempted to maybe fire off a round of cornbread.


----------



## CoonDawg92

Pull that trigger. My wife threw away our leftover cornbread yesterday and I was pi$$ed.


----------



## scioto_alex

I first started making cornbread with the little Jiffy mixes. Woah that stuff is sweet. Then I learned to work with cornmeal/flour and have sugar as a little add-in.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I first started making cornbread with the little Jiffy mixes. Woah that stuff is sweet. Then I learned to work with cornmeal/flour and have sugar as a little add-in.


if I want cake thats what I want. if I want cornbread I like it without sugar. I grew up on cornbread and i've just always liked it plain. were having it for supper with leftover pinto beans and mustard greens. umm umm.
sherman


----------



## pawcat

Now I gota have me some cornbread


----------



## bruce

Your lean is to the left.


Lazy 8 said:


> Ha! How do you know that wasn't my evil brother?


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> Your lean is to the left.


Er?


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I first started making cornbread with the little Jiffy mixes. Woah that stuff is sweet. Then I learned to work with cornmeal/flour and have sugar as a little add-in.


I grew up having ALOT of brown beans and cornbread. Mom had a cast iron skillet that was seasoned for NOTHING but cornbread. The ingredients are simple.

Yellow corn meal
One egg
Buttermilk 
No sugar. Sugar's fer sissies. When the cornbread was golden brown on top, out it'd come. She'd turn the skillet upside down on a platter and the CB would plop right out. She'd wipe the skillet down and stick it back in the oven to cool down so it didn't warp.
That was and still is soul food to me. We wasn't rich, but we had brown beans and cornbread.


----------



## Lazy 8

Where in Sam Hill is everybody?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in Sam Hill is everybody?


We are getting ready to go to work now


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> We are getting ready to go to work now


man I miss working and the comradery with fellow workers. and the pay checks helped, lol.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

When I worked at Home Depot I'd be leaving now to go clock in at 0:600.


----------



## ress

Was cleaning up my ol trusty Dodge Ram yesterday getting it ready to sale. Over 18 yrs putting stuff in every nook and cranny. Things under the back seat that I had no idea I still had. I had a poster of Barry Sanders that I had bought at a charity auction in 03 I think that had gotten between the back and bottom of the fold down seat!


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> man I miss working and the comradery with fellow workers. and the pay checks helped, lol.
> sherman


You could get a part time job 

but with all the Hidden money you have and the worlds most Lucrative turnup farm in the world I don’t know why you would


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

sure hope the derailers thats hunting get a deer or they'll be he## to deal with the whole yr.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

[

A little derailer humor....


----------



## pawcat

I have a speech for all you Derailers because you all have potential... lol


----------



## pawcat

ress said:


> Was cleaning up my ol trusty Dodge Ram yesterday getting it ready to sale. Over 18 yrs putting stuff in every nook and cranny. Things under the back seat that I had no idea I still had. I had a poster of Barry Sanders that I had bought at a charity auction in 03 I think that had gotten between the back and bottom of the fold down seat!


How much you asking for your truck?


----------



## 1basshunter

pawcat said:


> How much you asking for your truck?


More than the one that he just got


----------



## bruce

Your back man your crocked back.


Lazy 8 said:


> Er?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> More than the one that he just got


its prolly a better truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sherman


----------



## bruce

It took me 14 hrs to day to be well enough to even open my computer. I will be glad when I can get off this poison.


----------



## fastwater

Still keeping you in prayer Bruce.


----------



## ress

Not sure yet. It has a couple issues that i need to get fixed first. Won't sell it with hidden surprises. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> Your back man your crocked back.


Duh. Yea I'm listing a tad to the left.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 336547


Why not take a trip and never leave the farm?


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> sure hope the derailers thats hunting get a deer or they'll be he## to deal with the whole yr.
> sherman


Well after work tonite finally had a deer in range that didn't see me first , Only had a couple seconds to size it up at 90 yds and thought it was a doe but ended up being a decent sized button buck .


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> sure hope the derailers thats hunting get a deer or they'll be he## to deal with the whole yr.
> sherman


Fresh backstraps,onions and mushrooms on the menu for tomorrow dinner.
Was going to fire straps up down at camp tonight but put disc in neck out and had to cut trip a day short coming home this afternoon. Pals will be here in the a.m. to help me skin and process deer since I'll be working mostly one handed.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Working on backing up my photos from my computer.....50 GB.....That's a helluva a lot of photos. Some were scanned 35 mm slides from the 1950's...I want to get everything on a 32 gig flashdrive so I'm culling almost 1/2 the photos which are mainly fishing crap photos that I posted on ebay and never erased.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Fresh backstraps,onions and mushrooms on the menu for tomorrow dinner.
> Was going to fire straps up down at camp tonight but put disc in neck out and had to cut trip a day short coming home this afternoon. Pals will be here in the a.m. to help me skin and process deer since I'll be working mostly one handed.


Congrats on your deer Stacy and I hope you heal up quickly. I’d come help if I wasn’t stuck in Florida all week in meetings. Take it easy tomorrow.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Fresh backstraps,onions and mushrooms on the menu for tomorrow dinner.
> Was going to fire straps up down at camp tonight but put disc in neck out and had to cut trip a day short coming home this afternoon. Pals will be here in the a.m. to help me skin and process deer since I'll be working mostly one handed.


Take it easy Stacy, let your buddies do the work, heal up quickly....


----------



## fastwater

Thanks Bob and Hatchetman.
Have a couple guys from camp that have been wanting to start processing their own deer so they offered to come learn on this one. Worked out great cause I know it would be a chore trying to get it done with limited use of one arm. They told me I don't have to do a thing. Just stand back, supervise and let them do their thing.
I've had issues with this disc slipping out on occasion for years but hasn't happened in the last 3-4. Sometimes takes a day or two...up to a week or so to slip back into place. Must be laying on a nerve cause can't raise arm above waist and there's a burning from the neck, across left shoulder, down tricep, elbow to the fingers. Can't tilt head back or move it to the left. 
I can use arm somewhat for cutting on a table though.


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Working on backing up my photos from my computer.....50 GB.....That's a helluva a lot of photos. Some were scanned 35 mm slides from the 1950's...I want to get everything on a 32 gig flashdrive so I'm culling almost 1/2 the photos which are mainly fishing crap photos that I posted on ebay and never erased.
> 
> View attachment 336557
> View attachment 336559
> View attachment 336561


Priceless!


----------



## sherman51

bruce said:


> It took me 14 hrs to day to be well enough to even open my computer. I will be glad when I can get off this poison.


hey buddy it'll be well worth it to be cured. prayers sent.


----------



## scioto_alex

I heard a news item about how they're reducing the amount of undergrowth that can fuel fires in California. It's on steep hillsides that would be tough to mow or weed-whack, so they let out some goats to graze it down.


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin


----------



## Snakecharmer

Smitty82 said:


> Mornin


Good to be alive! Good Morning Smitty and the rest of you guys.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Thanks Bob and Hatchetman.
> Have a couple guys from camp that have been wanting to start processing their own deer so they offered to come learn on this one. Worked out great cause I know it would be a chore trying to get it done with limited use of one arm. They told me I don't have to do a thing. Just stand back, supervise and let them do their thing.
> I've had issues with this disc slipping out on occasion for years but hasn't happened in the last 3-4. Sometimes takes a day or two...up to a week or so to slip back into place. Must be laying on a nerve cause can't raise arm above waist and there's a burning from the neck, across left shoulder, down tricep, elbow to the fingers. Can't tilt head back or move it to the left.
> I can use arm somewhat for cutting on a table though.


I'm like everybody else, congrats on the deer and I wish you a speedy recovery. Has a chiropractor ever helped when you get in this situation?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Working on backing up my photos from my computer.....50 GB.....That's a helluva a lot of photos. Some were scanned 35 mm slides from the 1950's...I want to get everything on a 32 gig flashdrive so I'm culling almost 1/2 the photos which are mainly fishing crap photos that I posted on ebay and never erased.
> 
> View attachment 336557
> View attachment 336559
> View attachment 336561


I love these pics. Life was so simple back then.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 336605


LOL. made me laugh.

fw tell us a deer story? and a big congrats on your success.
sherman


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey guys... wife won't let me keep my new black and tan **** dog...any of you interested. FAST WATA?? Makes her nervous.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 336635


Funny looking coonhound..


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater,are you the Father of that puppy come on Tell the truth


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm like everybody else, congrats on the deer and I wish you a speedy recovery. Has a chiropractor ever helped when you get in this situation?


Yes...a chiropractor has helped in the past. But it will usually go back into place in a day or so if'n I soak in the tub a couple times a day and alternate heat and ice in between. If'n it stays out much longer, I'll be headed there. If'n for nothing else, to get something for the pain. Taking ibuprofen 800 mostly for the swelling but they sure aren't doin a thing to lesson the pain and muscle spasms.



sherman51 said:


> LOL. made me laugh.
> 
> fw tell us a deer story? and a big congrats on your success.
> sherman


Thanks uncle Sherm.
Not much of a story to tell though. Both shot out of the same picked corn field the same morning. One about 0830 the other about 1030. One doe...the other a button buck.
Doe at 232yds...button buck at 178. Both distances measure by range finders.
There were seven deer out about 500 yds in the opposite end of the field at daylight browsing. They slowly worked their way into range and doe was shot. She was DRT and the rest ran back towards the opposite end of the field and walked back into the woods. The button and three other deer came out at about 250yds and slowly made there way towards me. Shot him and the other three took off into the woods. Hitting him kinda high in the shoulder, he ran about 30yds and dropped. Once again...the Barnes TEZ's performed flawlessly out of the Encore with great terminal effect.
Being tagged out and done at that point, was gonna stay and fix dinner for everyone that evening but like I posted, slipped the disc and had to come home.
Guess one guy in our hunting party got a shot a ligit B and C buck that evening but shot over it hitting a tree that was right behind the buck. Said as he was walking back in the woods after lunch, he saw the buck by a pond getting a drink. Where buddy was standing, he didn't have a rest and couldn't get to one cause the buck raised his head up and saw him but stood there long enough for buddy to get about a 100yd free handed shot off.
He's still torn up over that one.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater,are you the Father of that puppy come on Tell the truth


He does bare a striking resemblance. Would have to see the 'business end' of his anatomy to tell fer sure.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes...a chiropractor has helped in the past. But it will usually go back into place in a day or so if'n I soak in the tub a couple times a day and alternate heat and ice in between. If'n it stays out much longer, I'll be headed there. If'n for nothing else, to get something for the pain. Taking ibuprofen 800 mostly for the swelling but they sure aren't doin a thing to lesson the pain and muscle spasms.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks uncle Sherm.
> Not much of a story to tell though. Both shot out of the same picked corn field the same morning. One about 0830 the other about 1030. One doe...the other a button buck.
> Doe at 232yds...button buck at 178. Both distances measure by range finders.
> There were seven deer out about 500 yds in the opposite end of the field at daylight browsing. They slowly worked their way into range and doe was shot. She was DRT and the rest ran back towards the opposite end of the field and walked back into the woods. The button and three other deer came out at about 250yds and slowly made there way towards me. Shot him and the other three took off into the woods. Hitting him kinda high in the shoulder, he ran about 30yds and dropped. Once again...the Barnes TEZ's performed flawlessly out of the Encore with great terminal effect.
> Being tagged out and done at that point, was gonna stay and fix dinner for everyone that evening but like I posted, slipped the disc and had to come home.
> Guess one guy in our hunting party got a shot a ligit B and C buck that evening but shot over it hitting a tree that was right behind the buck. Said as he was walking back in the woods after lunch, he saw the buck by a pond getting a drink. Where buddy was standing, he didn't have a rest and couldn't get to one cause the buck raised his head up and saw him but stood there long enough for buddy to get about a 100yd free handed shot off.
> He's still torn up over that one.


thank you for sharing your hunt. I would never even attempt a shot that far. about 150 yrds is my max. how much powder do you shoot?
sherman


----------



## sherman51

i'm so close. 97


----------



## sherman51

98


----------



## sherman51

99


----------



## sherman51

900


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## scioto_alex

I took a look at another possible house today. It was not encouraging. Built 1948. 

How many of you remember pink wall tile in a bathroom? Add black mold.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> thank you for sharing your hunt. I would never even attempt a shot that far. about 150 yrds is my max. how much powder do you shoot?
> sherman


110grns of Blackhorn 209. It's what my rifle groups best using the 250grn Barnes TEZ and the Remington STS 209 primer. 
Bet your Encore is more than capable of shooting accurately just the same.
The owner of this property is the same fella I spoke of earlier that got killed this last summer. He was an avid hunter taking 2-3 trips a year out of the country to hunt big game. This cut corn field doubled as his shooting range with steel 12x12 gongs starting at 100yds and one every 50yds clear out to 500yds. lined up straight down the center of the field where it always stayed to wet to plant. 
Have shot there with him often out to 300yds with the Encore.
Have not shot the 300 as much as targets out to 250 and doubt I would take a 300yd'er. Just not that confident.. But have shot out to 250 using the Nikon BDC scope enough to feel confident that if all is right(wind, very steady rest, deer feeding calmly, level ground) I'll take that shot. Let one of those factors be off...I won't.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> 110grns of Blackhorn 209. It's what my rifle groups best using the 250grn Barnes TEZ and the Remington STS 209 primer.
> Bet your Encore is more than capable of shooting accurately just the same.
> The owner of this property is the same fella I spoke of earlier that got killed this last summer. He was an avid hunter taking 2-3 trips a year out of the country to hunt big game. This cut corn field doubled as his shooting range with steel 12x12 gongs starting at 100yds and one every 50yds clear out to 500yds. lined up straight down the center of the field where it always stayed to wet to plant.
> Have shot there with him often out to 300yds with the Encore.
> Have not shot the 300 as much as targets out to 250 and doubt I would take a 300yd'er. Just not that confident.. But have shot out to 250 using the Nikon BDC scope enough to feel confident that if all is right(wind, very steady rest, deer feeding calmly, level ground) I'll take that shot. Let one of those factors be off...I won't.


the rifle is capable but the shooter is not anymore. back in the day I use to use my 22 to shoot Styrofoam at 20yrs then use the bullet hole as my target. most times it was hard to tell the 2nd shot went through the same hole. out off 76 guys in boot camp I was the 3rd highest score on qual day and scored higher on pre qual day using the M-14. but i'm just not as steady as I was back then. and I don't practice at long ranges. practice makes all the difference in the world. you know what your bullet is doing at 250 yrds because of practice. I wouldnt have a clue at anything over 125 or 150. and another congrats on the long shots and getting 2 deer.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Now this guy is Definitely not right


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 336717
> Now this guy is Definitely not right


He'd fit in around these parts.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey guys... wife won't let me keep my new black and tan **** dog...any of you interested. FAST WATA?? Makes her nervous.


Good hunting dog/wife? Dog/wife?
Can she tree a ****?


----------



## Smitty82

Time to make the donuts


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning All. Got the old desktop updated to Windows 10 last night / this morning. All is well.. Thanks Bajuski.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hopefully Windows 10 will kill some of the random error messages that I've been getting in spite of Malwarebytes and McAfee. Stuff like your "Windows 7 is corrupted" or your "Norton has expired as of January 8, 2020."


----------



## scioto_alex

Another day of packing, we have to "vacate' bu January 14.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Another day of packing, we have to "vacate' bu January 14.


Find a place to buy or rent?


----------



## scioto_alex

No, I checked out a place yesterday and it was too rough, beginning with the sheriff's poster on the door warning of hazardous materials due to it having been a crack house.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

good morning to all you dejected derailers.
sherman


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> He'd fit in around these parts.


Not anywhere near my parts !!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

bajuski said:


> It's still free download from microsoft. You won't pay a cent if your have a legitimate license.
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


Here ya go everyone that needs the upgrade.


----------



## bajuski

Snakecharmer said:


> Here ya go everyone that needs the upgrade.


Did you do the upgrade Snake? Edge isn't bad at all after you get a little used to it!


----------



## Snakecharmer

bajuski said:


> Did you do the upgrade Snake? Edge isn't bad at all after you get a little used to it!


Yes thanks to the link you posted, I did it last night.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Here ya go everyone that needs the upgrade.


I'm screwed. 7-8 years ago I had a guy where I work build me a PC with parts I bought from Newegg.com. He installed 7 Professional and everything worked fine. My problem is now the guy took another job somewhere else and I don't know where? I have no receipt or confirmation of 7. Looks like aIll eventually have to buy a copy. 
This is still a nice PC with a solid state hard drive. Less than 10 seconds after turning it on, I'm surfing. 
What happened if I disregard? I have ESET antivirus.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm screwed. 7-8 years ago I had a guy where I work build me a PC with parts I bought from Newegg.com. He installed 7 Professional and everything worked fine. My problem is now the guy took another job somewhere else and I don't know where? I have no receipt or confirmation of 7. Looks like aIll eventually have to buy a copy.
> This is still a nice PC with a solid state hard drive. Less than 10 seconds after turning it on, I'm surfing.
> What happened if I disregard? I have ESET antivirus.


You should be fine. Just backup your files and do the download...The new software will find your old "key" and install.


----------



## bajuski

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm screwed. 7-8 years ago I had a guy where I work build me a PC with parts I bought from Newegg.com. He installed 7 Professional and everything worked fine. My problem is now the guy took another job somewhere else and I don't know where? I have no receipt or confirmation of 7. Looks like aIll eventually have to buy a copy.
> This is still a nice PC with a solid state hard drive. Less than 10 seconds after turning it on, I'm surfing.
> What happened if I disregard? I have ESET antivirus.



Same here Lazy, my computer has the Intel i7 processor so it's plenty fast and lots of storage left, that's why I upgraded. If your installer put in a legitimate copy of windows 7 you won't have to load it at all, Microsoft already has it and will automatically load it for you


----------



## Lazy 8

He was IT so I assume it was legit? What will happen if it wasn't? Because I simply don't know and I have no way of contacting him.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> He was IT so I assume it was legit? What will happen if it wasn't? .


You will be screwed  And then you’re going to be paying Tom a lot of money to fix it for you..... You will probably have to work for Sherman on his turnup the farm For his extremely low wages he pays just to get by your retirement be dried up ... Other than that nothing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> You will be screwed  And then you’re going to be paying Tom a lot of money to fix it for you..... You will probably have to work for Sherman on his turnup the farm For his extremely low wages he pays just to get by your retirement be dried up ... Other than that nothing


We can rebuild


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> You will be screwed  And then you’re going to be paying Tom a lot of money to fix it for you..... You will probably have to work for Sherman on his turnup the farm For his extremely low wages he pays just to get by your retirement be dried up ... Other than that nothing


Nah, I'll just crash in Uncky Shermie's house on wheels. 
That reminds me? Why'd they cancel the WV Parade of Homes?
Cause the one in the front got a flat tire.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, I'll just crash in Uncky Shermie's house on wheels.
> That reminds me? Why'd they cancel the WV Parade of Homes?
> Cause the one in the front got a flat tire.


You coming.....?


----------



## scioto_alex

Morning all. It's supposed to go from 22F to 50F today.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Thursday!


----------



## sherman51

good morning to most of you guys. as for the rest well! they know who they are! its been nice lately!
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

New hair style for next year


----------



## sherman51

you guys have just went to far. the wife and I will not be coming to the get together this yr.

just kidding! but we do have to go to tn for a week or longer and will miss the get together. leaving here sat morning. I wanted to meet you guys this yr but sometimes life just prohibits us from doing what we would have much rather done.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you guys have just went to far. the wife and I will not be coming to the get together this yr.
> 
> just kidding! *but we do have to go to tn for a week or longer and will miss the get together*. leaving here sat morning. I wanted to meet you guys this yr but sometimes life just prohibits us from doing what we would have much rather done.
> sherman


I refuse to like this uncle Sherm!


----------



## bruce

And to think He started it


fastwater said:


> I refuse to like this uncle Sherm!


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> And to think He started it


Wait till ST reads this...


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Wait till ST reads this...


Uh oh...


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter

Come on Sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Wait till ST reads this...


I HAVE READ THIS AND INFORMED THE PROPER AUTHORITIES. Sherm will pay half the beer tab. I just need to take a pic of the bill and send it to him. He has assured me he will send a cheque for his half. I will pay the rest at the gettogeather


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I refuse to like this uncle Sherm!





bruce said:


> And to think He started it


listen guys bash me as much as you like. nobody hates this near as much as I do. but family obligation trumps everything. I was telling the truth when I said I would rather take a whooping than miss this. usually a whooping heals, but I don't know if i'll ever recuperate from missing this get together.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> listen guys bash me as much as you like. nobody hates this near as much as I do. but family obligation trumps everything. I was telling the truth when I said I would rather take a whooping than miss this. usually a whooping heals, but I don't know if i'll ever recuperate from missing this get together.
> sherman


Okay!!!
Just make sure and send that check to ST cause we will all probably drink enough so we can forget you're not there.


----------



## 1basshunter

You do realized that the whooping we give you could last a whole year or more lol sorry to hear that you’re not going to be there hopefully you’re be able to make the next one


----------



## scioto_alex

Tomorrow I close on the sale of this house.

There was a strange hitch at the last moment; the buyer's representatives wanted to see a release or indemnification on a $49K mortgage which I knew nothing about. I went back and read the seller's agreement from 2015 and it lists that 49 among funds that the buyer (me) did not have to pay to the seller. 

So there was such a document but it wasn't in the packet of title papers I had. Some company somewhere had it but my title agent could not get it. They had to have me e-mail that company and authorize the release.

Anyway, it all worked out and the deal goes on.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Okay!!!
> Just make sure and send that check to ST cause we will all probably drink enough so we can forget you're not there.


see there you go taking what I said way out of context. I asked st to buy everyone a beer or soft drink on me and I would refund the cost. now you guys have me buying all your drinks. but if I did agree to do that everyone would need a designated driver. because you guys would be so busy running up my tab you would all be to drunk to drive. so just for the safety factor I will buy 1 beer or soft drink for you guys period.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> see there you go taking what I said way out of context. I asked st to buy everyone a beer or soft drink on me and I would refund the cost. now you guys have me buying all your drinks. but if I did agree to do that everyone would need a designated driver. because you guys would be so busy running up my tab you would all be to drunk to drive. so just for the safety factor *I will buy 1 beer or soft drink for you guys period.*
> sherman


One beer???
Will make sure they have plenty of their 64 ounce frosted mugs available.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> One beer???
> Will make sure they have plenty of their 64 ounce frosted mugs available.


You are very kind sir.. I sure hope Sherman starts treating you better. All you ever do is be kind to him


----------



## 1basshunter

i don’t know how I did that maybe ress was using my phone last night


----------



## scioto_alex

Wet morning, glad I hit the grocery yesterday.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> One beer???
> Will make sure they have plenty of their 64 ounce frosted mugs available.


i'll keep my part of the bargain. I didnt say it had to be a can or bottle. god i'm almost in tears at not getting to be there. I have looked forward to going for so long. you guys have a great time for me. take pictures and post them for me.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> You are very kind sir.. *I sure hope Sherman starts treating you better. All you ever do is be kind to him*




Even though he often makes it rough...I sure try BH.


----------



## scioto_alex

For me it will be a whirlwind between then and now.
I'll still need a ride. I can flip for gas.


----------



## Smitty82

Gunna be wet this weekend, feels like spring already


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Even though he often makes it rough...I sure try BH.


It’s amazing how he didn’t give you more credit some people just don’t realize when they have a true friend like you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Okay!!!
> Just make sure and send that check to ST cause we will all probably drink enough so we can forget you're not there.


DOG


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## bajuski

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm screwed. 7-8 years ago I had a guy where I work build me a PC with parts I bought from Newegg.com. He installed 7 Professional and everything worked fine. My problem is now the guy took another job somewhere else and I don't know where? I have no receipt or confirmation of 7. Looks like aIll eventually have to buy a copy.
> This is still a nice PC with a solid state hard drive. Less than 10 seconds after turning it on, I'm surfing.
> What happened if I disregard? I have ESET antivirus.



I'd give it a shot Lazy, I bet it will work. If not, it didn't cost you a thing. I would be a little concerned using a credit card or doing banking on a computer not up to date. I'm a worry wart though.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay guys I was just thinking about when we all go to the get together we should have them combine aCouple of them and 64 ounce beers so that looks like we just bought one that way Shermans paying for more alcohol and we cannot thank you enough Sherman you are a very generous man


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> You are very kind sir.. I sure hope Sherman starts treating you better. All you ever do is be kind to him


I had liked this, but I unliked it.



fastwater said:


> Even though he often makes it rough...I sure try BH.





1basshunter said:


> It’s amazing how he didn’t give you more credit some people just don’t realize when they have a true friend like you


are you and fw the owners of port a john company. because you guys are so full of crap you must collect it, lol.

say what you will about me but I refuse to buy drinks for sh*t heads like you. st I withdraw my offer of a free drink for everyone. and i'm just going to ignore anything you two have to say.


----------



## 1basshunter

You’re killing me smalls


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater don’t let get you down about not getting a beer from him I’ll buy you more than one it would be a great honor

I’ll just have to break into my kids piggy bank and steal all their money because hard-working honest people like me and you have very little money but we are also very generous with it unlike some people no names mentioned


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater don’t let get you down about not getting a beer from him I’ll buy you more than one it would be a great honor
> 
> I’ll just have to break into my kids piggy bank and steal all their money because hard-working honest people like me and you have very little money but we are also very generous with it unlike some people no names mentioned


you hard working people should try living on DISABILITY INCOME. when the factory where I worked filed bankruptcy we lost our 30 and out retirement. my wife was already disabled and not working. our retirement was so under funded I got 22,000.00 for 25 yrs of service. I put half in a 401 k and the other half in an IRA. but then my doctor told me he was taking me off work and I should file for my disability. 18 months after I filed my records were lost. so I had to start over again. it took 4 1/2 yrs to get in front of a judge. 2 doctors from SS testified. the judge didnt even ask me one question. he granted my disability. my wife was getting a little over 500.00 per month long term disability. I wasnt getting anything as the plant closed and stopped my sick pay. a few thousand didnt go far in that 4 1/2 yrs I was waiting. by the time I got my disability we were flat broke. my 401 and IRA had been gone for some time. so yeah tell me how broke the working class is. we live comfortable now but don't have a lot extra. not like when both of us was working.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, I actually do you know how it feels when I was working at Buckeye steel I broke my neck after surgery I was in a halo for two years when they took the halo off I was in different kinds of neck braces for almost 8 months With no income during that time..... After that I had to find a new job buckeyes steel closed And makes it really hard to try to find a job when you don’t even have the gas to go apply. But I found a job as a Maintenance man for Dr Pepper 7-Up Worked there until I got my present job. The doctors wanted to disable me so yes Sherman I do know how feels......

And I have never forgot how poor I was and I promised myself that I thought If I could ever help someone else in need I would. I even go so far as to buy a decent fishing rod and reel To give away to a kid every year in fact I just did that last Saturday I also do plumbing and electrical work for people they cannot afford to even pay for the parts I get their names from our church


----------



## Saugeye Tom

4 and a half years back pay..hope ya got it sherm


----------



## scioto_alex

Morning ye soggy floppers!

I haven't checked out disability for cataracts, but I'd much rather take that money and get the surgery so I can read/drive/work again.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> 4 and a half years back pay..hope ya got it sherm


I got 4 yrs back pay. blew through it like a hot knife goes through warm butter. bought new cloths for both of us. bought a used car & truck. bought a used boat and some other things including a good old motorhome. helped out my sister and brother with used cars. the next thing I know its gone. but I do have income now so i'm good. we hadn't had anything new in 4 1/2 yrs. so a few new jeans and shirts was real nice. a few yrs later I built up enough gumption to file for VA disability. was turned down at 1st. my appeal time was running out when I got in touch with a great caring lawyer who took my case. he had to file for an extension for my appeal, thats how close it was. he was able to dig up my records. they awarded me a 70 rating. then filed for the other 30 and got it for unemployability. man what a word, lol. and for a guy with a 6th grade education and a ged I got in the corps I got it right the 1st time, lol. if not for my VA income we would be living in poverty.



scioto_alex said:


> Morning ye soggy floppers!
> 
> I haven't checked out disability for cataracts, but I'd much rather take that money and get the surgery so I can read/drive/work again.


have you checked on getting Medicaid to pay for the surgery? I had Medicaid when I had my surgery done. medicare paid part and Medicaid paid the rest. but after just selling your house you may not qualify. you should have tried them before selling your house. but its still worth checking into after you buy your new house. or if you have enough extra you can pay for it.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Mornin ALL...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Mornin.


----------



## scioto_alex

Soggy, I say.

https://radar.weather.gov/Conus/index_loop.php


----------



## sherman51

we was supposed to leave for tn today. but with a 100% chance of rain here and tn my wife put it off until tomorrow.

good very wet morning.


----------



## 1basshunter

Well it’s been 6 months now Since I had my rotator cup surgery and every day I’m still in pain not like before just the recovery. Getting up and doing stuff and I’m still Limited on what I can do but man it’s hard to do the stuff that Used to take for granted


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Well it’s been 6 months now Since I had my rotator cup surgery and every day I’m still in pain not like before just the recovery. Getting up and doing stuff and I’m still Limited on what I can do but man it’s hard to do the stuff that Used to take for granted


there is 4 ligaments going to the cup. I have one torn loose. it limits the use of my arm. its a pain trying to shower with it. I was going to have it fixed. but the doctor said they didnt fix one. he said the other 3 would get stronger and take the place of the one that was torn. its been over a yr and it hasn't improved any. I get injections every 3 or 4 months that helps a little with the pain.


----------



## 1basshunter

I had 2 Completely off and two major tears I know what you mean by lifting your arm and it hurts the shot will not do me any good all I can do is take anti-inflammatory stuff. And therapy three times a week


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## ress

yep!! 79 minus 60 = 19 + 40 = 1959!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 337151


Doesn't work if you already had your birthday this year.


----------



## ress

Booooo!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

lordy lordy its almost 8:00 am and alex is the only poster since yesterday afternoon.

i'll be leaving for tn in a few minutes.


----------



## scioto_alex

It was strange yesterday, going to the grocery store only to use the ATM. I had a house worth of money, looked up and down the aisles, and bought nothing.

I have to "vacate" by Tuesday midnight so I have to switch over to using up foods that we already have. No buying bags of potatoes, etc. I'm trying to run my fridge and cabinets bare.

I need more boxes.


----------



## 1basshunter

Where are you moving to Alax

morning all


----------



## scioto_alex

I don't know where I'm going to. I've checked out a few houses and all have been wrong for several reasons. So we're going to hole up in an extended-stay place and keep looking.


----------



## 1basshunter

Don’t spend all your money in one of them


----------



## Saugeye Tom

How much do you have to spend on a house


----------



## Saugeye Tom

There may be some smaller cottages at indian lake or Buckeye lake


----------



## bassplayer

OK, the calendar app that came on my android phone suks.....what are ya'll using???


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> There may be some smaller cottages at indian lake or Buckeye lake


At Buckeye Lake North Shore there are a bunch of homes for $35-$50,000 that would be a viable alternative for Alex


----------



## 1basshunter

I also heard there are some really nice homes to be had really cheap in LancasterClose the stores and a lot of job opportunities out there also


----------



## scioto_alex

I have about $60K to play with.

I don't need to be by a lake. I need to be within walking distance to stores, etc. Until and unless I get the cataract surgery.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> I have about $60K to play with.
> 
> I don't need to be by a lake. I need to be within walking distance to stores, etc. Until and unless I get the cataract surgery.


That’s not a lot of money to play with for a home!!!!! Without having a mortgage which I know you don’t want


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I don't know where I'm going to. I've checked out a few houses and all have been wrong for several reasons. So we're going to hole up in an extended-stay place and keep looking.


I have a tent you can have...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Alex. 49k at buckeye lake. Do you fish at all???


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Alex. 49k at buckeye lake. Do you fish at all???


No he does not fish


----------



## 1basshunter

Just saying


----------



## ress

Hey


----------



## ress

look


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> look


I left you a bone....


----------



## 1basshunter

Good job SC


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 337327
> Just saying


Swhueeeeeet


----------



## Snakecharmer

What ever happened to Red Pistachios? And why did they make them Red?

This came up in a conversation with an old buddy at dinner on Friday and thought one of you guys would know.


----------



## Blue Pike

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/what-are-red-pistachios_n_6570944


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> look


and you got the big 14500. but if I hadn't of been on the road it might have been a different story, lol.


----------



## Smitty82

Snakecharmer said:


> What ever happened to Red Pistachios? And why did they make them Red?
> 
> This came up in a conversation with an old buddy at dinner on Friday and thought one of you guys would know.


----------



## scioto_alex

Morning


----------



## sherman51

a little late this morning but a good morning. had to wait for the wife to get up so she could get my a internet hot spot with her phone. my nephew that stays in the trailer didnt/couldnt pay his bill and was disconnected. going to go up with him and see what it will cost to have him reconnected. if its not to much i'll pay so he can watch Netflix.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> a little late this morning but a good morning. had to wait for the wife to get up so she could get my a internet hot spot with her phone. my nephew that stays in the trailer didnt/couldnt pay his bill and was disconnected. going to go up with him and see what it will cost to have him reconnected. if its not to much i'll pay so he can watch Netflix.


MAYBE they cant afford net flix if they got dis connected? Just thinking outloud?????


----------



## bajuski

sherman51 said:


> a little late this morning but a good morning. had to wait for the wife to get up so she could get my a internet hot spot with her phone. my nephew that stays in the trailer didnt/couldnt pay his bill and was disconnected. going to go up with him and see what it will cost to have him reconnected. if its not to much i'll pay so he can watch Netflix.


You seem to me like a very nice guy to me Sherman, but the way our fellow derailers talk about you here, are you sure you're looking out for your nephew or are you the one that needs Netflix?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> MAYBE they cant afford net flix if they got dis connected? Just thinking outloud?????


he has someone else's Netflix that he uses.



bajuski said:


> You seem to me like a very nice guy to me Sherman, but the way our fellow derailers talk about you here, are you sure you're looking out for your nephew or are you the one that needs Netflix?


I don't spend enough time here to care about Netflix. I have it at home and also have prime I watch.

he made the decision for me not to have him reconnected. he doesn't want the monthly bill. so i'll just use the hot spot on my wife's phone when i'm here. he is disabled and only gets about 1400.00 or 1500.00 a month to live on.


----------



## ress

Getting cranked up!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Getting cranked up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Surprised the photo isn't upside down. What happened?


----------



## ress

Idk

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS

He’s probably standing on his head


----------



## 1basshunter

M R DUCKS said:


> He’s probably standing on his head


I didn’t know he was able to do that


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Surprised the photo isn't upside down. What happened?


Booooo. Are you a Democrat??????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oops I ment that for ress


Saugeye Tom said:


> Booooo. Are you a Democrat??????


----------



## scioto_alex

OK guys when was the last time you stood on your head? I used to do it as a kid but today not so much. 

Too bad they don't have that as part of a roadside sobriety test. Could be some good video.


----------



## pawcat

LSU by 10


----------



## 1basshunter

pawcat said:


> LSU by 10


X2


----------



## scioto_alex

Well it was one heck of a busy day but it all went well. Two guys helping me, two trailer loads out, one more to go tomorrow and I'm out by midnight.

AND we got Linda out of bed, out of the house, into Jamie's Envoy (that took a while) and into the hotel room. Normally she is bedridden and she just hobbled across the hall to the bathroom. This time she "walked" about 75 yards with a lot of assistance and she hasn't done anything like that in years. 

Now she is in bed and I'm back at the house, alone, with a lot more small stuff to pack. Day-to-day kitchen stuff, etc. Things we would want soon when we unpack, so it would be "Last In First Out" or LIFO in inventory-speak. 

Contrast that to the more common FIFO with perishable retail so the first stuff that comes in is the first stuff to push out and sell. 

I'll have wifi at the hotel but I may go dark for a while tomorrow while I basically kill myself. I need to contact my utilities and stop my service. Not "move" the service because I don't have a forwarding address. 

The realtor told me that I *must* contact the water and stop my service because the new owner can't establish their own service without that. And then electricity and gas and cable.

-----

I derail my own derail: While all this is going on, all the utilities are going up and down the street marking their lines etc. with paint.

Green flags, yellow flags, mostly blue (water) flags. This to prepare for new streetlight poles, and now they will have cameras. Maybe that belongs in the Who is watching thread.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys


You're up early. Good Morning.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys


good morning lifes rejects. just doing my thing down here in tn. if I had of thought I would have had time to fish i'd have brought my boat. the walleye should be up the east fork of the obey river by now. the water is probably up and muddy after all this rain though making it impossible to fish. so i'm glad I didnt bring the boat.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## scioto_alex

Morning, all.

Sherman, the rivers are high and muddy here, too.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay ress, are you done crying over the game!!!!!! 

At Least they are better than the browns​


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

I feel sorry for the diehard ice fishermen but im loving this weather. cant wait for warmer weather.


----------



## 1basshunter

They will just have to learn how to just plan old fish or Move somewhere else


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oh my


----------



## Snakecharmer

A couple more of my old photos....My maternal grandpa


----------



## Snakecharmer

My father and two of my uncles. One is still alive 89


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all


----------



## ress

Good Day Sir, Morning To Ya!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all


and a good morning to you and all the derailers.

didnt wait for the wife to get up this morning to use her phone for a hot spot. snuck in and stole her phone and got the hot spot myself.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> and a good morning to you and all the derailers.
> 
> didnt wait for the wife to get up this morning to use her phone for a hot spot. snuck in and stole her phone and got the hot spot myself.


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin


----------



## Hatchetman

Morning....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hatchetman said:


> Morning....


Good Morning! Looks to be a beautiful day.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Good Morning! Looks to be a beautiful day.


calling for 66 with rain here in tn. even with rain its still a beautiful day.


----------



## Hatchetman

Got to see the sun come up and if I get to see it go down it was an excellent day....


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Got to see the sun come up and if I get to see it go down it was an excellent day....


I just thank god every new day I wake up. its wonderful just sitting here on the computer in tn listening to the birds chirp.


----------



## Smitty82

I like Tenn, I'm a big fan of dale hollow.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Got your wife’s hotspot


----------



## Burkcarp1

This is what I was doing today.


----------



## ress

Nice

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Gota use the hanging wiffel golf ball hanging on 30# braid to get the truck in right spot in the garage.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm in an Inn Town Suites, sitting with the laptop at a table which is ... bigger than a pizza. Linda is snoring.

What a few days. Zzz Zzz Zzz.


----------



## sherman51

I will return tomorrow god willing.


----------



## JamesF

It's tomorrow already? Sheesh! Must be Ground Hog's day syndrome!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all!!!!

And Sherman try to be good today


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin, is it Friday yet?


----------



## MagicMarker

T


sherman51 said:


> I will return tomorrow god willing.


That mean your gonna make it to get together?


----------



## bruce

Yes it is the start of 48 hr Friday.


Smitty82 said:


> Mornin, is it Friday yet?


----------



## scioto_alex

McDonalds is across the street.

Coffee.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all!!!!
> 
> And Sherman try to be good today


i'll try but no guarantees. when I get back to the sticks I get a little wild.



MagicMarker said:


> T
> 
> That mean your gonna make it to get together?


I wish I could make it. but I meant back to ogf. of all the things i've missed this get together will be missed the most. i wanted so bad to meet the new guys and to say hey to the returning guys.

good morning guys.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> I'm in an Inn Town Suites, sitting with the laptop at a table which is ... bigger than a pizza. Linda is snoring.
> 
> What a few days. Zzz Zzz Zzz.


How much longer are you thinking that you’re going to have to be there???? Have you found a house yet?? I’m thinking that if you are going to be there for sometime you’re going to be paying out about 1200 a month!!!! 60 grand will go fast


----------



## scioto_alex

I do not expect to be here that long.


----------



## 1basshunter

This is my monthly payment


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Damn. That's all?


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Damn. That's all?


I know it’s only for 15 years


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 337849
> This is my monthly payment


Well you do own half of Buckeye Lake.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Well you do own half of Buckeye Lake.


Just The best I can afford for now


----------



## sherman51

I found a beautiful Remington 597 22 with a nice nikko sterling mountmaster 4x12x50 rifle scope in a pawn shop I checked out for 200.00 out the door plus 10.00 for a background check. this will make a great rifle for my young grandson and my young granddaughter to get into shooting. then later this summer i'll switch them over to shooting muzzle loaders. I already gave my grandson one of my old muzzle loaders. and i'll let the granddaughter shoot my wife's muzzle loader. then if I feel they are ready to hunt this coming winter i'll get them into deer hunting.


----------



## 1basshunter

My dearest uncle Sherman, you should help poor little me out sometime!!!!!! That way my wife and I might have Enough money left over in the month to afford a bag of pinto beans maybe even some cornbread


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I found a beautiful Remington 597 22 with a nice nikko sterling mountmaster 4x12x50 rifle scope in a pawn shop I checked out for 200.00 out the door plus 10.00 for a background check. this will make a great rifle for my young grandson and my young granddaughter to get into shooting. then later this summer i'll switch them over to shooting muzzle loaders. I already gave my grandson one of my old muzzle loaders. and i'll let the granddaughter shoot my wife's muzzle loader. then if I feel they are ready to hunt this coming winter i'll get them into deer hunting.


Did you buy it


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did you buy it


He most likely will it is kin


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm, if your down there buying guns....I guess when I pay the whole cheque you won't have any issues sending me half back. I'll be conservative and only buy who you tell me to


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did you buy it[/QUOTE
> 
> yes, I couldn't turn it down. the grandkids will love it.]


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> My dearest uncle Sherman, you should help poor little me out sometime!!!!!! That way my wife and I might have Enough money left over in the month to afford a bag of pinto beans maybe even some cornbread


if you'll pm me your address I send you a bag of pinto beans. I wouldnt want you to go hungry. do you cook your beans plain or with a ham bone for flavor?


----------



## bruce

Lazy wake up. Make a showing. This Is Your thread . You are not around. Let's talk. How did that 22 build go?


----------



## scioto_alex

I should say Good Morning.

You have no idea of how much stress I'm under. Nuff said now.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Smitty82

Happy Friday!


----------



## 1basshunter

Smitty82 said:


> Happy Friday!


It a Fireball Friday


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 337849
> This is my monthly payment


I thought you had everything bought and paid for already   You have to sell a lot of pinto beans every month.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought you had everything bought and paid for already   You have to sell a lot of pinto beans every month.


The Westerville house and the one on put-in bay is Paid off


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought you had everything bought and paid for already   You have to sell a lot of pinto beans every month.


don't let him fool you. he prolly never eats pinto beans. and ifin he does its cause he like them. him and his wife both bring home a pay check. so he's not as desolate as he would lead you to believe. I just love it when the rich act poor so they can get richer.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> The Westerville house and the one on put-in bay is Paid off


Do you need a caretaker for the put-in bay one?


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> don't let him fool you. he prolly never eats pinto beans. and ifin he does its cause he like them. him and his wife both bring home a pay check. so he's not as desolate as he would lead you to believe. I just love it when the rich act poor so they can get richer.


Just doing my best to be more like you


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> don't let him fool you. he prolly never eats pinto beans. and ifin he does its cause he like them. him and his wife both bring home a pay check. so he's not as desolate as he would lead you to believe. I just love it when the rich act poor so they can get richer.


Sherman as you will see Tom, and all the rest of the Gang has help me out with some pinto beans


----------



## 1basshunter

See Sherman,that’s what friends are for


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 337931
> See Sherman,that’s what friends are for


Yeah I felt sorry for you and decided I will send you the fancy ones this month.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 337931
> See Sherman,that’s what friends are for


thats not real pintos. the real ones come in a bag. but if you're going to get them in a can get loves pintos. but pintos out of a bag with a nice ham bone are to die for. add mustard greens and corn bread and you have a meal.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> thats not real pintos. the real ones come in a bag. but if you're going to get them in a can get loves pintos. but pintos out of a bag with a nice ham bone are to die for. add mustard greens and corn bread and you have a meal.


 No we’re on the Can does it say fake pinto beans Sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Yeah I felt sorry for you and decided I will send you the fancy ones this month.


Thank you for your Generosity


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> No we’re on the Can does it say fake pinto beans Sherman


if you really eat them you'll know the difference. cans are ok if your in a hurry but bagged ones taste so much better. enough said!


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> if you really eat them you'll know the difference. cans are ok if your in a hurry but bagged ones taste so much better. enough said!


Stop being so negative they are just trying to help out someone in desperate need of help  
Not all of us are as rich as you my dear uncle Sherman!!!!!!! I’m so poor that when I’m working on your turnup farm I end up owning you money at the end of the week


----------



## ress

Took my BP just now. 138/92. Feel good enough for a trip to Grove City. But knowing my wife her logic will win out. It'll go like this; "What are you, freaking stupid"?!


----------



## Hatchetman

Morning everyone....Doesn't look good over this way for a 140 mile drive. Snow now changing to rain and freezing rain/ice. Gonna wait till about 9 to make up my mind. Would love to be there but 280 miles in that stuff ain't good....


----------



## ress

Tough choice! Hopefully we can pull off a Summer get together.


----------



## Hatchetman

That would be nice....


----------



## Hatchetman

I really shouldn't do this


----------



## Hatchetman

but if I don't


----------



## Hatchetman

Sherman probably will


----------



## ress

About 5 this morning I here fire trucks in the neighbor hood, then smell that smell of burning. Heard the sirens stop near by. Look out back to the South and see their one street over. The smoke was intense with a South wind. Then I heard a pretty loud explotion followed by a small one. Flashing lights still there now. Hope they got out!!!


----------



## Hatchetman

And he's gotten a couple lately


----------



## 0utwest

Hatchetman said:


> Morning everyone....Doesn't look good over this way for a 140 mile drive. Snow now changing to rain and freezing rain/ice. Gonna wait till about 9 to make up my mind. Would love to be there but 280 miles in that stuff ain't good....[/QUOTE


 Looking pretty bad up here in Geneva but were going for it !


----------



## 1basshunter

0utwest said:


> Looking pretty bad up here in Geneva but were going for it !


I’m glad you’re going to come along with all the rest of the brave souls see you all there


----------



## Saugeye Tom

It's better the the closer to Columbus you get


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Took my BP just now. 138/92. Feel good enough for a trip to Grove City. But knowing my wife her logic will win out. It'll go like this; "What are you, freaking stupid"?!


my bp was running in the 160's over 90's for awhile. I just kept going like normal until meds finally got it down. i've had high bp for yrs but the last 2 yrs its been running high. they put me on a water pill thats brought it down.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning guys. I can't make the outing today. I have the flu along with dia and vomiting. I hoped I'd feel better today but not so much and I'm contagious. 
What pisses me off is I got the flu shot back in November. 
I just saw a story on the news where they say the shot is not all that effective. Really? 
I promise I'll make the next one.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy, you said last year that I promise I’ll make the next one


----------



## 1basshunter

In a way lazy,that kind of helps me out now I don’t have to take out a Bank loan to pay for you and your wife’s dinner


----------



## Hatchetman

Hate to say it, but I can't bring myself to make the 140 mi trip in this weather. Really wish I could. Still freezing rain here....DAMN !!!!


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Hate to say it, but I can't bring myself to make the 140 mi trip in this weather. Really wish I could. Still freezing rain here....DAMN !!!!


I just hope outwest a safe trip from up in Geneva. hope he got an early start so he doesn't have to hurry. hope everyone a safe trip.


----------



## 1basshunter

I am parking now roads are not bad if you’re not driving like an idiot


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I am parking now roads are not bad if you’re not driving like an idiot


let me know if outwest makes it ok. he probably has the longest trip of anyone. I was tempted to drive up from tn. but just to far for me to tackle. 6 hrs each way plus 2 or 3 hrs there was just to much for me. I would love to see a summer get together up around southern Cleveland over to Geneva the middle of july. something all you guys should think about.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> let me know if outwest makes it ok. he probably has the longest trip of anyone. I was tempted to drive up from tn. but just to far for me to tackle. 6 hrs each way plus 2 or 3 hrs there was just to much for me. I would love to see a summer get together up around southern Cleveland over to Geneva the middle of july. something all you guys should think about.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PLEASE HELP SHERM


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wow!!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

Hey when ya'll post pics if ya can, put names with the pic? Can read sum ofem but not all.


----------



## 1basshunter

I am home now Grilling out some tiny pork chops and I can of pinto beans yes canned Pinto beans the best type I can’t thank you all enough for taking up a collection so that me and my wife can enjoy a meal


----------



## Saugeye Tom

See all them carp pics sherm....we passed u around


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Hey when ya'll post pics if ya can, put names with the pic? Can read sum ofem but not all.


Nope. Secret society


----------



## 1basshunter

I am going to kill this little guy tonight and he doesn’t stand a chance


----------



## 1basshunter

Yes we pass Sherman around like a Cheap girlfriend


----------



## M R DUCKS

YUP; Sherm sure got around,
And that’s the quietest he has ever been


----------



## Saugeye Tom

A special thanks to SHAKEDOWN


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Hatchetman

Man do I wish I could of been there....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hatchetman said:


> And he's gotten a couple lately


Boy Ress tried for the steal....And missed. Congrats.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> Looking pretty bad up here in Geneva but were going for it !


Out West...the summer sausages were excellent


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hatchetman said:


> Hate to say it, but I can't bring myself to make the 140 mi trip in this weather. Really wish I could. Still freezing rain here....DAMN !!!!


We saw about 10 cars is the ditches or medians on the way from Cleveland. A couple kissed the guardrails but most were undamaged...About 1/2 of them were facing the wrong direction too.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 338085
> View attachment 338087
> View attachment 338089


Guys getting ready for pin the carp on the Sherm. The guy in the top photo with OGF shirt and Snakecharmer hat (Post 15115) is particularly handsome.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hatchetman said:


> Man do I wish I could of been there....


Next time my friend!


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 338119
> View attachment 338121
> I am home now Grilling out some tiny pork chops and I can of pinto beans yes canned Pinto beans the best type I can’t thank you all enough for taking up a collection so that me and my wife can enjoy a meal


Glad to help on the donation. You and the wife deserve the finest pinto beans available ( canned of course) . Hopefully Shem can go to his turnip patch to help an OGF member in need. I mean we all saw how much money you need to pay your mortgage. We don't want you out on the street.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> See all them carp pics sherm....we passed u around





1basshunter said:


> Yes we pass Sherman around like a Cheap girlfriend


That carp was stuffed full of $100 bills. Was gonna be a gift to uncle Sherm had he showed up.
Instead, we had to raffle it off for $1 a ticket and BH won it. Glad he did so he can pay his mortgage this month.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Out West...the summer sausages were excellent


It sure was!
Uncle Sherm...you missed some good groceries. Outwest brought a huge platter of some of the best summer sausage, all kinds of cheese and crackers. Made my tongue beat my brains out.

And I want to take this opportunity to once again thank ST and uncle Sherm for picking up the tab. You guys sure know how to throw a shindig.


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> let me know if outwest makes it ok. he probably has the longest trip of anyone. I was tempted to drive up from tn. but just to far for me to tackle. 6 hrs each way plus 2 or 3 hrs there was just to much for me. I would love to see a summer get together up around southern Cleveland over to Geneva the middle of july. something all you guys should think about.


We left plenty early and it ended up being about 410 miles round trip , Long but safe and uneventful . And glad you guys and gals liked the venison sausage and maybe someday down the road we can have some sort of wild game dinner / fish dinner ? Nice to see a couple new faces there also .


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> PLEASE HELP SHERM


bud I feel sorry for you if you picked up a tab like that. all I agreed to pay was for 1 beer or soft drink for those there. just because people like you and fw volunteer my money doesn't mean i'm obligated to pay anything more than what I promised. pm me the cost of the drinks.



Snakecharmer said:


> Glad to help on the donation. You and the wife deserve the finest pinto beans available ( canned of course) . Hopefully Shem can go to his turnip patch to help an OGF member in need. I mean we all saw how much money you need to pay your mortgage. We don't want you out on the street.


the street is where he belongs. not in one of his 3 mansions.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> bud I feel sorry for you if you picked up a tab like that. all I agreed to pay was for 1 beer or soft drink for those there. *just because people like you and fw volunteer my money *doesn't mean i'm obligated to pay anything more than what I promised. pm me the cost of the drinks.QUOTE]


Uncle Sherm...you are making it very difficult for me to keep my New Years resolution to be nicer to you. But I'm doing my bestest.
I didn't volunteer your $ to anything. Matters of fact...when you did all that promising I wasn't even in town to be on OGF.

Please don't stick ST with the whole bill.


----------



## 1basshunter

Dam Tom, rich as hell uncle Sherman is being a cheap a•• again I will go around and look for all the pennies I can find then walk to the bank cash them and send it to you to help out


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...you are making it very difficult for me to keep my New Years resolution to be nicer to you. But I'm doing my bestest.
> I didn't volunteer your $ to anything. Matters of fact...when you did all that promising I wasn't even in town to be on OGF.
> 
> Please don't stick ST with the whole bill.


i'm not sticking him with the whole bill. im paying just what I said I would pay. the only place I said I would pay anything is when I offered to buy everyone a beer or soft drink. somehow st changed it to splitting the bill. with all the as*holes on here im starting to regret making the offer.



1basshunter said:


> Dam Tom, rich as hell uncle Sherman is being a cheap a•• again I will go around and look for all the pennies I can find then walk to the bank cash them and send it to you to help out


I don't see where you get off calling me a cheap a** while you live in a mansion. I didnt hear you offer to pay the tab or any part there of.


----------



## bobk




----------



## scioto_alex

Wow this thread blowed up REAL good


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, their are homeless camps that are bigger then the mansions that I have


But right now me and my wife are busy wrapped in burlap sacks trying to keep warm walking around as fast as we can to keep the chill of the 20° weather off of us looking for pennies to help Tom out. I am also heading over to a few members house with my wife and they are giving us pennies to cash inPlus some canned Pinto beans so were able to eat but don’t worry Tom money is on the way for you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> i'm not sticking him with the whole bill. im paying just what I said I would pay. the only place I said I would pay anything is when I offered to buy everyone a beer or soft drink. somehow st changed it to splitting the bill. with all the as*holes on here im starting to regret making the offer.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where you get off calling me a cheap a** while you live in a mansion. I didnt hear you offer to pay the tab or any part there of.


Hey sherm, don't fret.....I'm good. I just made a appointment to sell plasma and since it's my first time I get DOUBLE PAY


----------



## scioto_alex

OK here comes a serious derail:

1bh posted a message with the degree sign. This is a copy/paste of a text file I have full of "special characters" which you might want, for example,to salt your passwords with some of these to make them stronger.

You can find a lot of this if you open a .jpg file in a plain-text editor like Notepad.

=====

Å å Â 
â À à Á á Ä ä Ã ã Æ æ a 
Ç ç Œ 
Ê ê Ë ë É é È è e e e 
Ì Í í Ï ï Î 
Ñ ñ
Ø ø Ö ö Ò ò Ô ô Ó ó œ Õ õ ð œ
Š š ß §
Ü ü Ù ù Û û Ú ú u 
Ÿ ÿ Ý ý
Ž ž Z
¿ ¡ Þ
— em dash
© ® ™ 
¶ ” „
¼ ½ ¾ ‰ º ° ª
µ þ 
± † ‡ ¤ ¬ ¤  ?
÷ ƒ ¹ ² ³ » { } ‡ ±
¢ ¥ Ð £ €


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Dam Tom, rich as hell uncle Sherman is being a cheap a•• again I will go around and look for all the pennies I can find then walk to the bank cash them and send it to you to help out


I'm gonna go and cash in my garbage bag of aluminum cans so's I can buy ole 1BH a can of pinto's, might get enough money for a large can ! Anything for a buddy in need....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hatchetman said:


> I'm gonna go and cash in my garbage bag of aluminum cans so's I can buy ole 1BH a can of pinto's, might get enough money for a large can ! Anything for a buddy in need....


He likes the fancy ones... if you can afford some..


----------



## sherman51

I might even get a 2nd mortgage on my house and buy ol desolate bh a bag of pintos and a big ham bone for flaver. and a couple of cans of mustard greens to go with the beans.


----------



## scioto_alex

Buying rounds, huh?


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I might even get a 2nd mortgage on my house and buy ol desolate bh a bag of pintos and a big ham bone for flaver. and a couple of cans of mustard greens to go with the beans.


That’s very nice of you uncle Sherman helping me out is way more important than paying Tom


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s not pinto beans but I will try and manage


----------



## M R DUCKS

holy smoke 1 bh THAT’s a samich !


----------



## bruce

1Basshunter no locations in Ohio. That is a ways to go for lunch.


----------



## 1basshunter

bruce said:


> 1Basshunter no locations in Ohio. That is a ways to go for lunch.


Me and my wife walked a little butts off today clear to West Virginia and back and the people there were so generous they gave us a free lunch because they saw us in the parking lot with our burlap sack coats and sheets for our shoes..Collecting pennies for Tom to pay off the tab that he so greatly Payed


----------



## 1basshunter

If you guys get a chance this is a fun weekend and where else can you see Benny the Bass Predict spring and you know he is more accurate than any stupid groundhog


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bass hunter and his wife just left my house 
They left a small pile of 10 dollar Bill's and were only wearing burlap bags and sheet socks... I don't understand


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 338285
> View attachment 338287
> If you guys get a chance this is a fun weekend and where else can you see Benny the Bass Predict spring and you know he is more accurate than any stupid groundhog


U guys ok???


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> U guys ok???


We are ok and should make it home by Sunrise tomorrow

PS thanks for the can of Pinto beans


----------



## sherman51

speaking of pinto beans. my nephew and niece invited us down fri for salmon patties. pinto beans, fried taters, gravy, and bread, cant pass up that meal.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Hey ST...tell uncle Sherm you got your Netflix turned off. Maybe he'll send you your $.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hey ST...tell uncle Sherm you got your Netflix turned off. Maybe he'll send you your $.


Don’t Worry about it uncle Sherman my wife and I will go around collecting pennies again to help Tom out we should be at your house around the same time as today


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Don’t Worry about it uncle Sherman my wife and I will go around collecting pennies again to help Tom out we should be at your house around the same time as today


I called the owner at Planks and he said the wife and I can come up and wash dishes to work off some of the bill. Hopefully that will help out some.


----------



## scioto_alex

Morning, all, 14F out there.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Morning, all, 14F out there.


Good Morning Alex. Got up at 5:30 to snow blow the drive. 19 degrees and 8 inches. Finished around 7:00AM.

Now to get cleaned up and call the Hospital. My 92 yr old mother's right leg gave out as she was getting up from the table at lunch and her femur broke. Luckily she was able to get to the phone to call my sister. Suppose to operate today but they didn't have a time last night when we left the hospital. Her brother had broken his hip in the fall. I'm afraid her vegetable gardening days are coming to a close.


----------



## bobk

Good luck with your Mother snake. Broken bones are a big concern as we age. I hope she isn’t in a lot of pain.


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> Good luck with your Mother snake. Broken bones are a big concern as we age. I hope she isn’t in a lot of pain.


Thanks Bob. She's didn't seem to be in any pain but she said it hurt when they moved her. I think she had 5# (maybe 10#) of traction. She doesn't look her age for sure.


----------



## 1basshunter

Prayers will be sent


----------



## scioto_alex

I apologize if this is too political. This is MLK's last speech. It is 43 minutes that will blow your mind. It starts out slow but it builds.

He is famous for "I have a dream" but in this speech the hook is "If I had sneezed" which starts as a laugh line but becomes amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mlk+mountaintop


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Good Morning Alex. Got up at 5:30 to snow blow the drive. 19 degrees and 8 inches. Finished around 7:00AM.
> 
> Now to get cleaned up and call the Hospital. My 92 yr old mother's right leg gave out as she was getting up from the table at lunch and her femur broke. Luckily she was able to get to the phone to call my sister. Suppose to operate today but they didn't have a time last night when we left the hospital. Her brother had broken his hip in the fall. I'm afraid her vegetable gardening days are coming to a close.


so so sorry to hear about your mother. my prayers go out for a speedy and full recovery. prayers already sent.


----------



## 1basshunter

Just got done with stocking it up....Tom I need help to empty it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Got any Richards wild Irish rose?????


----------



## fastwater

Sorry to hear the bad news SC.
As with others...will surely be keeping her in prayer.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 338335
> Just got done with stocking it up....Tom I need help to empty it


BH...I used to bar tend a bit.
When you and ST get together to work on that fridge...any chance of me coming and bar tending to make a few extra bucks to help pay our Planks bill?
FWIW...I don't wear high heels!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater, Of course you can but you may want to check with Tom first I believe he will tell you that high heels will be a mandatory for you

Unless Sherman comes he will have to wear high heels he’s probably worn them more than you anyhow 

PS Sherman It’s a joke Maybe


----------



## 1basshunter

Tom I will make sure that you will have some Wild Irish Rose just for you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> .I don't wear high heels!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Why not ????


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 338335
> Just got done with stocking it up....Tom I need help to empty it


if you and the wife get to hungry just go on a liquid diet. you have more than I have ever seen one person have, lol.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater, Of course you can but you may want to check with Tom first I believe he will tell you that high heels will be a mandatory for you
> 
> Unless Sherman comes he will have to wear high heels he’s probably worn them more than you anyhow
> 
> PS Sherman It’s a joke Maybe


I would love to have come and wore hills many yrs ago. but now days I just wouldnt be much help except as a designated driver.


----------



## ress

Thoughts and prayers for your mom SC.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Why not ????


Yes he does we have pictures


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Yes he does we have pictures


Sorry not interested...that’s a visual I didn’t need


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sorry not interested...that’s a visual I didn’t need


I’ve already sent you a pm with pictures
Again it’s a joke Sherman ​


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater, Of course you can but you may want to check with Tom first I believe he will tell you that high heels will be a mandatory for you
> 
> Unless Sherman comes he will have to wear high heels he’s probably worn them more than you anyhow
> 
> PS Sherman It’s a joke Maybe





Saugeye Tom said:


> Why not ????


I s'pose I could but it will cost ya way more than the Planks bill.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I s'pose I could but it will cost ya way more than the Planks bill.


That’s fine I’ll just have to Blackmail you to make sure them pictures are never seen


----------



## fastwater

You talkin about them pink or red heels???


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> You talkin about them pink or red heels???


I have pictures of you when you were a younger high heel model


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater in The height of his modeling career with his high heels on


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I s'pose I could but it will cost ya way more than the Planks bill.


ILL PAY....I PROMISE


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I s'pose I could but it will cost ya way more than the Planks bill.


he'll never miss no more than that. rumor has it he has money in the bank he's never seen. actually he should buy me the new cva 45 caliber muzzle loader just to make me feel good after having to miss the get together. he probably has the 450.00 in his pocket. cva has them priced at 450.00 with free shipping on orders over 99.00.


----------



## fastwater

Those were back in my 'warrior' days:
https://www.businessinsider.com/high-heels-popular-with-men-before-women-2013-6


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snake...prayers to momma


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ILL PAY....I PROMISE


Hmmm...sounds like you may have a bit of that Sherman 'promise' disease to me.


----------



## ress

I posted my trusty 01 Dodge in the market place. Spread the word! Please.......


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I’ve already sent you a pm with pictures
> Again it’s a joke Sherman ​


I thought jokes were funny. but why is everybody laughing but me, lol.


----------



## sherman51

just to close not to try.


----------



## sherman51

this is 99.


----------



## sherman51

now i'm going for 15200.


----------



## sherman51

eat your heart out bh.


----------



## ress

ya nailed it


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I thought jokes were funny. but why is everybody laughing but me, lol.


Apparently you have no sense of humor

Again this is only a joke


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> eat your heart out bh.


Good job Sherman


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> BH...I used to bar tend a bit.
> When you and ST get together to work on that fridge...any chance of me coming and bar tending to make a few extra bucks to help pay our Planks bill?
> FWIW...I don't wear high heels!!!


Hear that sound that sounds like someone knocking on your door??? I would be more than happy to help you and ole FW & Tom empty that fridge. Hell, I even crush the cans and sell em to help pay the Planks bill....


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Hear that sound that sounds like someone knocking on your door??? I would be more than happy to help you and ole FW & Tom empty that fridge. Hell, I even crush the cans and sell em to help pay the Planks bill....


Done deal your in


----------



## Saugeye Tom

This spring We need to get together...fish...cold uns


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> This spring We need to get together...fish...cold uns


Sounds great let’s do it at Sherman’s house
Again Sherman this is merely a joke 

Maybe we can get a DJ speaking of that who would be the best DJ on this form


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> This spring We need to get together...fish...cold uns



Mark me down for that one....


----------



## Snakecharmer

My mother had surgery today. Somehow she completely broke her thigh bone (femur) about 4 inches from the hip socket. They made three incisions and put a rod about 12 inches long ( or longer) and 1/4 diameter in her bone. She's was in very little pain after the operation. She is suppose to dangle her legs over the side of the bed for a while tonight and she'll be up walking a little tomorrow...

Funny lady (now I know where I get it from), after the doctor tells her about the 3 incisions, she tells him to be careful, she doesn't want any scars so she can still wear her bathing suit.....92 years old....Doctor about dropped his jaw.....Speechless....

Thanks again for the prayers!

Bob


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> My mother had surgery today. Somehow she completely broke her thigh bone (femur) about 4 inches from the hip socket. They made three incisions and put a rod about 12 inches long ( or longer) and 1/4 diameter in her bone. She's was in very little pain after the operation. She is suppose to dangle her legs over the side of the bed for a while tonight and she'll be up walking a little tomorrow...
> 
> Funny lady (now I know where I get it from), after the doctor tells her about the 3 incisions, she tells him to be careful, she doesn't want any scars so she can still wear her bathing suit.....92 years old....Doctor about dropped his jaw.....Speechless....
> 
> Thanks again for the prayers!
> 
> Bob


Lol. God love her...hope its a bikini!!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

I have never tried to wear high heels and I am certain that if I ever did so, it would not go well, or far.

When I walk I land on my heels like a freight truck. There is NO WAY that I could possibly maneuver my weight on heels with a contact patch the size of a dime.

I never got into drag, anyway. That's one bug that never bit me. If I tried to present myself as a female, I would not fool anybody.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> My mother had surgery today. Somehow she completely broke her thigh bone (femur) about 4 inches from the hip socket. They made three incisions and put a rod about 12 inches long ( or longer) and 1/4 diameter in her bone. She's was in very little pain after the operation. She is suppose to dangle her legs over the side of the bed for a while tonight and she'll be up walking a little tomorrow...
> 
> Funny lady (now I know where I get it from), after the doctor tells her about the 3 incisions, she tells him to be careful, she doesn't want any scars so she can still wear her bathing suit.....92 years old....Doctor about dropped his jaw.....Speechless....
> 
> Thanks again for the prayers!
> 
> Bob


Snakey, glad to hear your mom pulled thru. I'll be praying for a quick recovery.
As to the rest of you...GEEZ...I leave y'all alone for awhile and I come back to find out you're wearing high heels! What up?


----------



## ress

In HS we did a pep rally and I was the girl with big boobs! We did some cheers and those ballons started to come up and out of the sweater and I pushed them back down but then gave them a couple squeezes and never heard the end of it!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> This spring We need to get together...fish...cold uns


Like that idea ST.
A fishing/boating oriented get together at a good lake of choice someplace that has plenty of dockage and a nice big gathering area.




Snakecharmer said:


> My mother had surgery today. Somehow she completely broke her thigh bone (femur) about 4 inches from the hip socket. They made three incisions and put a rod about 12 inches long ( or longer) and 1/4 diameter in her bone. She's was in very little pain after the operation. She is suppose to dangle her legs over the side of the bed for a while tonight and she'll be up walking a little tomorrow...
> 
> Funny lady (now I know where I get it from), after the doctor tells her about the 3 incisions, she tells him to be careful, she doesn't want any scars so she can still wear her bathing suit.....92 years old....Doctor about dropped his jaw.....Speechless....
> 
> Thanks again for the prayers!
> 
> Bob


Bless hear heart!
Continued prayer for a speedy recovery.



Lazy 8 said:


> Snakey, glad to hear your mom pulled thru. I'll be praying for a quick recovery.
> As to the rest of you...GEEZ...I leave y'all alone for awhile and I come back to find out you're wearing high heels! What up?


To old for the heels now.
But can still sport the cowboy boot sandals just fine.











ress said:


> In HS we did a pep rally and I was the girl with big boobs! We did some cheers and those ballons started to come up and out of the sweater and I pushed them back down but then gave them a couple squeezes and never heard the end of it!


Be honest ress...you liked it didn't you???


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I have never tried to wear high heels and I am certain that if I ever did so, it would not go well, or far.
> 
> When I walk I land on my heels like a freight truck. There is NO WAY that I could possibly maneuver my weight on heels with a contact patch the size of a dime.
> 
> I never got into drag, anyway. That's one bug that never bit me. If I tried to present myself as a female, I would not fool anybody.


its not all about fooling people its about what makes you feel good, lol. try it you might like it, lol.


----------



## 1basshunter

Yeah come on Alex try it we all know that you would be a natural at it


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> its not all about fooling people its about what makes you feel good, lol. try it you might like it, lol.


----------



## scioto_alex

Well this has taken a strange turn.


----------



## sherman51

yeah alex you can try fishing from the rocky banks. and you wont want to wear high hills for that. maybe bh will teach you to fish for saugeye. if you lived closer to me I would be happy to take you out in my boat drift fishing for crappie.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> yeah alex you can try fishing from the rocky banks. and you wont want to wear high hills for that. maybe bh will teach you to fish for saugeye. if you lived closer to me I would be happy to take you out in my boat drift fishing for crappie.


He would have to wear high heels or. I’m not taking him


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm i


sherman51 said:


> yeah alex you can try fishing from the rocky banks. and you wont want to wear high hills for that. maybe bh will teach you to fish for saugeye. if you lived closer to me I would be happy to take you out in my boat drift fishing for crappie.


 Sherm,I think you meant carp. You had the a & the r switched around..


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> He would have to wear high heels or. I’m not taking him


You guys just go ahead


----------



## Daveo76

WoW', all the way up to 32 degrees in Portsmouth!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Honestly, I'm in sandals much of the time except for work, etc. I like how I can drive them straight into a stream, and drain back out again. 

But, this is the season for the big honking Rocky boots re-treaded with Vibrams. They are like wearing Oldsmobiles on your feet, with the heaters cranked.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Alex, how is your new home search going????


----------



## scioto_alex

1basshunter said:


> Hay Alex, how is your new home search going????


The next try is a place on the near northeast side.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> The next try is a place on the near northeast side.


I Wish you luck I hope you find something soon that will probably be a relief off your mind


----------



## bruce

I THINK basshunter is trying to empty that frig.


----------



## 1basshunter

bruce said:


> I THINK basshunter is trying to empty that frig.


I’m drinking Irish whiskey tonight


----------



## bruce

I am the rare german that dose not like beer.


----------



## 1basshunter

bruce said:


> I am the rare german that dose not like beer.


That would be sacrilegious to the German heritage


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> He would have to wear high heels or. I’m not taking him


Is this thread, Jumping the Shark?


----------



## scioto_alex

Overnight patrol

Living in this hotel room is like camping without the scenery.

I have my crock pot here. I had some frozen "boneless country style ribs" which are really pork loin. I simmered them in a seasoned broth, no leftovers except the broth.

pintos pintos pintos pintos


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> You guys just go ahead


Not for me either.....Boy, they give adjusting your "drag" all new meaning....


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> That would be sacrilegious to the German heritage


I was going to say the say same thing! Great minds think alike.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning everyone. Just took the trash out.


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning SC 
And to the rest of you guys!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning on this crisp 10 degree day.


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. cant think of a better way to start a day than getting on ogf. 

looks like i'll get to go home Saturday or Sunday. my little sister is in the hospital with congestive heart failure, and a bad respiratory infection. she was in bad shape when they admitted her. but she is doing ok now but has a long way to go. if she is doing better by the weekend i'm heading home. prayers welcome.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. cant think of a better way to start a day than getting on ogf.
> 
> looks like i'll get to go home Saturday or Sunday. my little sister is in the hospital with congestive heart failure, and a bad respiratory infection. she was in bad shape when they admitted her. but she is doing ok now but has a long way to go. if she is doing better by the weekend i'm heading home. prayers welcome.


Prayers Sent.....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning on this crisp 10 degree day.


It wasn't bad at 3:30 maybe 25....But its 9 degrees now...Yikes.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> I have never tried to wear high heels and I am certain that if I ever did so, it would not go well, or far.
> 
> When I walk I land on my heels like a freight truck. There is NO WAY that I could possibly maneuver my weight on heels with a contact patch the size of a dime.
> 
> I never got into drag, anyway. That's one bug that never bit me. If I tried to present myself as a female, I would not fool anybody.





sherman51 said:


> yeah alex you can try fishing from the rocky banks. and you wont want to wear high hills for that. maybe bh will teach you to fish for saugeye. if you lived closer to me I would be happy to take you out in my boat drift fishing for crappie.





1basshunter said:


> He would have to wear high heels or. I’m not taking him


You guys need to tighten your drag....


----------



## Smitty82

https://www.takemefishing.org/how-to-fish/how-to-catch-fish/how-to-set-the-drag/


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> You guys need to tighten your drag....


*LOL!*


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. cant think of a better way to start a day than getting on ogf.
> 
> looks like i'll get to go home Saturday or Sunday. my little sister is in the hospital with congestive heart failure, and a bad respiratory infection. she was in bad shape when they admitted her. but she is doing ok now but has a long way to go. if she is doing better by the weekend i'm heading home. prayers welcome.


Shermie, my Dad had the same thing. Salt is definitely a no-no. If he wanted to eat a potato, he had to slice it thin and place it in a container of water to leech as much salt out of it as he could. Then he could prepare it.
BTW, there's always room for one more on my prayer list. 
Although it's getting pretty big what with all the high heel wearing draggers around these parts!  
Any of you have any camo spike heels?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Prayers sent..


----------



## scioto_alex

Hey if you want to watch the salt, read labels when you buy something like pasta sauce or canned beans. Sometimes a "serving" will have something like 35% of daily sodium and there are 2 - 3 servings in a can.

The biggest number I ever saw was on a label of the liquid Old Bay brand crab boil seasoning. One serving was 213% of daily sodium.


----------



## fastwater

Prayers to your sister uncle Sherm.



Lazy 8 said:


> ...
> Any of you have any camo spike heels?


Had a pair and took em off in the woods and can't find them.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry to hear that uncle Sherman, prays sent


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Prayers to your sister uncle Sherm.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a pair and took em off in the woods and can't find them.


AND WHY did they become removed in the woods???? Asking for a friend


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> AND WHY did they become removed in the woods???? Asking for a friend


I’m not even going to touch this one


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. cant think of a better way to start a day than getting on ogf.
> 
> looks like i'll get to go home Saturday or Sunday. my little sister is in the hospital with congestive heart failure, and a bad respiratory infection. she was in bad shape when they admitted her. but she is doing ok now but has a long way to go. if she is doing better by the weekend i'm heading home. prayers welcome.


Sorry to hear that Sherm, now we know why you couldn't make the gathering. Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Here you go ST..


----------



## ress

Thoughts and prayers for your sis sherm.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy8,
You made me check....
According to Siri.....and she knows a lot
“A cup of diced potatoes has about 9.0 mg of sodium, or 0% of your rec. daily intake.....”


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherman...forget the money. I got it....prayers sent


----------



## bruce

Sherman Stay strong. Glad your sis is doing beater. Prayers sent.


----------



## bruce

my German past Has ben Changed We were forced To clean up on News years day. The stench of Beer, puke, and sauerkraut. So all 3 turn my Stomach. I was only 14 years old when I had to do this.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Prayers to your sister uncle Sherm.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a pair and took em off in the woods and can't find them.


Ya know, I ain't got no heels..but I got some pumps.
Remington and Mossberg brand. And they's camoed!


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Lazy8,
> You made me check....
> According to Siri.....and she knows a lot
> “A cup of diced potatoes has about 9.0 mg of sodium, or 0% of your rec. daily intake.....”


Different strokes fer different folks.


----------



## sherman51

thanks guys for all the prayers. they took her off the c-pap machine today that was forcing oxygen into her lungs. now she just uses the nasal oxygen to keep her oxygen level up. when they admitted her it was only 32. and it took the c-pap machine to get it back up.

st I don't know what to say except thank you. are you sure I don't need to pay you?


----------



## scioto_alex

Good morning, all.

I could describe deciding to let my mother die, according to her wishes, but I'll skip that unless someone asks for details


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys


----------



## sherman51

good morning. another day god has blessed me with another day.

has anyone been fishing lately? I just don't get out once the weather turns bad. I use to fish late then ice fish until the thaw then start fishing early. but the last few yrs i've been a fair weather fisherman.


----------



## 1basshunter

Fishing has been great lately but No carps Sherman just a few bass and eyes


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> I could describe deciding to let my mother die, according to her wishes, but I'll skip that unless someone asks for details


Alex, I had to do that exact thing. This was after she decided to let God's will be done. I also watched my Father die after he decided to quit dialysis. Two weeks and he was gone. 
It's hard brother. You, your Mother and any and all family members are on my prayer list to give you all strength to cope with this matter.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Fishing has been great lately but No carps Sherman just a few bass and eyes


Speaking of carps, I need some for a little dish I want to cook up.


----------



## sherman51

well if my sister is a little better today were heading home tomorrow morning. the mother of our granddaughters had a grandmother die. she needs us to keep the girls so she can go to spend a few days with her dad and go to the funeral.


----------



## ress

Nice day today! Shined up 01 a little.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

One way I honor my family is to preserve the old pictures. 

Isn't it spooky to see pics of your parents when they were younger than you?

Here are my father and uncle, pretty much fresh off the boat ~1955 in NYC


----------



## Daveo76

My neighbor died the other day. A really sweet woman. She had a couple of strokes this past summer that did her in. 53 years old. She was always did some cooking for us. We'll miss her.


----------



## Lazy 8

Speaking of passing away, did y'all catch Neil Peart, drummer for Rush passed at 67 of brain cancer? 67?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ro...sic-news/neil-peart-rush-obituary-936221/amp/


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

Be careful Rob!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Hatchetman

Daveo76 said:


> My neighbor died the other day. A really sweet woman. She had a couple of strokes this past summer that did her in. 53 years old. She was always did some cooking for us. We'll miss her.


One of my best friends has had a rough 3 years. First, his father died 3 years ago, then his brother from cancer 2 years ago, then his wife last spring from a blood infection, and Tuesday his Mother died from cancer. Rough time for him, has just his one daughter left now.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 338895


my first drunk was on shine. I was 6 yrs old and found my step dads stash. it was good shine so I just kept drinking until I was to drunk to walk.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## scioto_alex

Dang what's up with all the shootings in Seattle?


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Dang what's up with all the shootings in Seattle?


Too Much Caffeine?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> One of my best friends has had a rough 3 years. First, his father died 3 years ago, then his brother from cancer 2 years ago, then his wife last spring from a blood infection, and Tuesday his Mother died from cancer. Rough time for him, has just his one daughter left now.


How much can one person handle? I'll bet the father and daughter develope a bond like no other. At least I hope so.


----------



## Lazy 8

Game changer? 
https://www.foxnews.com/auto/2021-chevrolet-silverado-realtree-edition-camouflage


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Game changer?
> https://www.foxnews.com/auto/2021-chevrolet-silverado-realtree-edition-camouflage


It still won’t run any better....


----------



## Smitty82

I'm not big on the 4 doors. I understand why people have them, but I love my Reg Cab 2wd long bed.


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> my first drunk was on shine. I was 6 yrs old and found my step dads stash. it was good shine so I just kept drinking until I was to drunk to walk.


Same here.
Smooth as 40 grit sandpaper!


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> Same here.
> Smooth as 40 grit sandpaper!


You guys are rookies mad dog 20/20 drunk I ever had plus worst hangover also


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> You guys are rookies mad dog 20/20 drunk I ever had plus worst hangover also


aahhhhh good old Morgan David....the strawberry banana is super....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> aahhhhh good old Morgan David....the strawberry banana is super....


I think I saw you drinking that at Plank's last week...


----------



## G.lock

1basshunter said:


> You guys are rookies mad dog 20/20 drunk I ever had plus worst hangover also


We used to drink "purple Jesus's", 20-20 and Pabst beer. Really bad hangovers.


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> We used to drink "purple Jesus's", 20-20 and Pabst beer. Really bad hangovers.


Do you Remember when Pabst blue ribbon What is a premium beer


----------



## Burkcarp1

Don’t forget about genesee cream ale


----------



## scioto_alex

While I'm holed up at the hotel, this is my kitchen. BYO toaster oven. Just fried up some thighs.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> It still won’t run any better....


Hard to improve on the runnin when it's perfect as it is.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> You guys are rookies mad dog 20/20 drunk I ever had plus worst hangover also





Saugeye Tom said:


> aahhhhh good old Morgan David....the strawberry banana is super....


...add Wild Irish Rose to the list. Maybe even Boones Farm.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Don’t forget about genesee cream ale


...and Little Kings.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> While I'm holed up at the hotel, this is my kitchen. BYO toaster oven. Just fried up some thighs.
> 
> View attachment 338991


Looks like you’re becoming the galloping gourmet


----------



## scioto_alex

I learned that frying a beef patty under a smoke detector is not a good idea.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> I learned that frying a beef patty under a smoke detector is not a good idea.


At last you’re able to learn a Valuable lesson


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## ress

This new truck has Sirius radio. Bluegrass station kicks some as......!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ...add Wild Irish Rose to the list. Maybe even Boones Farm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Little Kings.


And Mickeys big mouth


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Old froth and slosh.....robinhood cream ale


----------



## 1basshunter

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 338999


Out of respect me I am never showing this one to my wife that lecture would last all night long


----------



## 1basshunter

Does any of you remember Reingold it even had a picture with John Wayne on it as he endorsed it. That stuff sucked


----------



## ress

I forget who said they don't like beer. Bruce? You just have to find the right kind!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ...add Wild Irish Rose to the list. Maybe even Boones Farm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Little Kings.


had my fill of strawberry hill back in the day. I drank enough to run a submarine in. I loved that stuff.



Saugeye Tom said:


> And Mickeys big mouth


yep in the green bottle. I had my share 

nothing like good shine, but the good stuff is few and far between. had my share of Jack Daniels after I came home from over seas. rum and coke was my drink of choice while over seas. Kessler's whiskey was another one I liked. after I started drinking jack I bought it by the fifth or quart whichever one it came in and drank it in one setting. but he had a bad habit of getting me in trouble, lol.

well my sister was doing a little better last night when I went to visit her. but she had carbon dioxide poisoning from not being able to breathe. and there working on getting the carbon dioxide out of her body. she does good with oxygen as long as she breathes through her nose. but if she talks to much her oxygen level drops like a rock. then she has to shut up and breathe through her nose for a couple of minutes.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Game changer?
> https://www.foxnews.com/auto/2021-chevrolet-silverado-realtree-edition-camouflage


hey lazy do you want those reel handles? you need to get you pm's working.


----------



## scioto_alex

Those 7-ounce cream ales .. yeah we got bushwhacked by Robin Hood and his merry men more than once.

You have one bottle and finish it quick. You think, that was just seven ounces, not even a beer. So you have a second bottle. Now you're 14 ounces into it and thinking that a third bottle would make only 21 ounces, less than two beers ...

And the day goes on without you.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I remember Robin hood as the first 16 ounce cans... Google olde froth and slosh. I had every can


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Daveo76

Drewrys was pretty bad. Little Kings was good for throwin' at stop signs after a couple. Did anyone have any Billy Beer??


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> I forget who said they don't like beer. Bruce? You just have to find the right kind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


That would probably make me barf.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning everyone


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning everyone


good morning to you and all your deranged friends.

got the granddaughters last night. I told my oldest (12 yrs old) about getting the 22 for her and my grandson to start shooting. she wanted to know if we could go shooting today. but I told her to wait until warmer weather. I may get it out of the safe today and start teaching her how to sight through the scope.


----------



## scioto_alex

Morning, and the room already smells like popcorn.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

where has fw been lately? it seems like he's gone for long periods of time then he'll post. your missed fw, we miss your interesting posts.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> where has fw been lately? it seems like he's gone for long periods of time then he'll post. your missed fw, we miss your interesting posts.


And Lazy..


----------



## bassplayer

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. cant think of a better way to start a day than getting on ogf.
> 
> looks like i'll get to go home Saturday or Sunday. my little sister is in the hospital with congestive heart failure, and a bad respiratory infection. she was in bad shape when they admitted her. but she is doing ok now but has a long way to go. if she is doing better by the weekend i'm heading home. prayers welcome.


You got my prayers!! I was in CHF back when I was first diagnosed with A-Fib....


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> where has fw been lately? it seems like he's gone for long periods of time then he'll post. your missed fw, we miss your interesting posts.


I think he is like a lot of us on here , You know the song by Rush Working Man ?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> hey lazy do you want those reel handles? you need to get you pm's working.


Shermie, I need to check and see what I have. I bought 2 Diawa's setup with the line counters on 9' rods. Do these handles speed up the retrieve or just make it smoother/easier?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, I need to check and see what I have. I bought 2 Diawa's setup with the line counters on 9' rods. Do these handles speed up the retrieve or just make it smoother/easier?


I just like the extra power it gives me on the smaller 17 reels. and they'll work on the 27 and 47 reels also. you can get them from tunasreeltroubles.com for 14.99 each plus shipping. I have power handles on all my daiwa 17 reels. I like them much better than the paddle handle. if you only need 2 of the handles i'll do 20.00 for both handles shipped to you.


----------



## sherman51

I just noticed who got 15300. congrats on sneaking in on that one.


----------



## Daveo76

Aahhh, got the great news that I need another EMG,, love those needles and I can't wait for the zapping electrical shocks


----------



## 1basshunter

Daveo76 said:


> Aahhh, got the great news that I need another EMG,, love those needles and I can't wait for the zapping electrical shocks


If you needed electroshock therapy lazy would’ve done it for half the price


----------



## 1basshunter

Well tomorrow at 1pm I’m doing the Polar plunge into Buckeye Lake  for charity I myself raise $6000 for cancer research for the James Cancer clinic


----------



## ress

WOW!! Very Nice!!!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Well tomorrow at 1pm I’m doing the Polar plunge into Buckeye Lake  for charity I myself raise $6000 for cancer research for the James Cancer clinic


kudos to you bh.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> If you needed electroshock therapy lazy would’ve done it for half the price


I'd throw in a cat scan for free. Long as ol Taters' up for it.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I just like the extra power it gives me on the smaller 17 reels. and they'll work on the 27 and 47 reels also. you can get them from tunasreeltroubles.com for 14.99 each plus shipping. I have power handles on all my daiwa 17 reels. I like them much better than the paddle handle. if you only need 2 of the handles i'll do 20.00 for both handles shipped to you.


Thanks Uncle Shermie. Do you want me to throw in some seeds?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Uncle Shermie. Do you want me to throw in some seeds?


sure I can use some seeds.


----------



## scioto_alex

You say your nose runs and your feet smell? You're built upside-down!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

A SPECIAL THANKS TO BRUCE


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I just like the extra power it gives me on the smaller 17 reels. and they'll work on the 27 and 47 reels also. you can get them from tunasreeltroubles.com for 14.99 each plus shipping. I have power handles on all my daiwa 17 reels. I like them much better than the paddle handle. if you only need 2 of the handles i'll do 20.00 for both handles shipped to you.


Shermie, I thought these were sumpthin special but I think mine came with them. Here's what I have...
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Dai...NiGGZ4T8cOv-Ft655uiO1UwJ9JUrn4VRoCBIMQAvD_BwE


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, I thought these were sumpthin special but I think mine came with them. Here's what I have...
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/Dai...NiGGZ4T8cOv-Ft655uiO1UwJ9JUrn4VRoCBIMQAvD_BwE


those already have power handles. you are good to go buddy.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> where has fw been lately? it seems like he's gone for long periods of time then he'll post. your missed fw, we miss your interesting posts.


New girlfriend has been keeping me busy.



1basshunter said:


> If you needed electroshock therapy lazy would’ve done it for half the price


Yes...especially since he bought that nice variable amp welder.



Saugeye Tom said:


> A SPECIAL THANKS TO BRUCE
> View attachment 339177


Are those turkey vultures?



sherman51 said:


> those already have power handles. you are good to go buddy.


Uncle Sherm...I think Basshunter is looking for some of those power handles.


----------



## 1basshunter

No Sherman,I’m not looking for power handles just power


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> No Sherman,I’m not looking for power handles just power


I know just how you feel, I think.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fastwa are you and ST sharing the girl now?


----------



## scioto_alex

Dang the smoke alarm went off again but this time it wasn't me, the entire building alarm tripped.


*LOUD*


----------



## bruce

NO Those are immature Eagles. Five in one tree in Ohio and the parents were not too far away in another tree. I could stand in that one spot and see 7 eagles below the Delaware dam.


fastwater said:


> New girlfriend has been keeping me busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...especially since he bought that nice variable amp welder.
> 
> 
> 
> Are those turkey vultures?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Sherm...I think Basshunter is looking for some of those power handles.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> New girlfriend has been keeping me busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...especially since he bought that nice variable amp welder.
> Yea but that welder hurts my eyes. I can't watch what I'm doing for very long without crying.


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> NO Those are immature Eagles. Five in one tree in Ohio and the parents were not too far away in another tree. I could stand in that one spot and see 7 eagles below the Delaware dam.


I've seen some of Bruce's photographs. He definitely has a good eye along with equipment.


----------



## bruce

Thank you Tim . Lenses do not come cheep. My 500 mm is my pride and joy. I wish to have more. If any on one wants to bless me with a 2000 mm at 50,000 $ I will take it. A 2000 is a dream.


Lazy 8 said:


> I've seen some of Bruce's photographs. He definitely has a good eye along with equipment.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fastwa are you and ST sharing the girl now?


No way I can follow ST's game.
He absolutely ruined my prize sheep...
...with all his kindness.


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> NO Those are immature Eagles. Five in one tree in Ohio and the parents were not too far away in another tree. I could stand in that one spot and see 7 eagles below the Delaware dam.


Thanks Bruce.
That's a beautiful shot either way but sure makes it extra special being those are Eagles.


----------



## sherman51

good morning everyone. cant believe im the 1st today.


----------



## 1basshunter

Morning all 
Sherman the rest of us still have to work for a living


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Smitty82

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## scioto_alex

Good morning, all, I had another night of coughing up phlegm. It was worth keeping a spit can next to the bed because the less of that foam I swallow, the better.


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> Good morning, all, I had another night of coughing up phlegm. It was worth keeping a spit can next to the bed because the less of that foam I swallow, the better.


way to much info.


----------



## Burkcarp1

D


scioto_alex said:


> Good morning, all, I had another night of coughing up phlegm. It was worth keeping a spit can next to the bed because the less of that foam I swallow, the better.


 Pretty Gross....


----------



## scioto_alex

Oh I could say much more.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Oh I could say much more.


But please don’t


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Good morning, all, I had another night of coughing up phlegm. It was worth keeping a spit can next to the bed because the less of that foam I swallow, the better.


Coronavirus?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 339287


AMEN BROTHER!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Coronavirus?


HA! Alex, you're the first suspected case of nCoV in the U.S. Might wanna go see the Doc and spit in a cup. 
Did you happen to buy some bats or snakes at that food market in Wuhan?


----------



## scioto_alex

Foghorn Leghorn was based partly on Senator Claghorn.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> But please don’t


but please don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

So the reason for the hotel fire alarm going off was, they have a little smokers' area outside the back door. Someone opened the door, smoke blew into the hall, and that did it.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> So the reason for the hotel fire alarm going off was, they have a little smokers' area outside the back door. Someone opened the door, smoke blew into the hall, and that did it.


Well that’s a big Relief off all our minds we have all been worried sick about the smoke detector going off


----------



## Snakecharmer

I am a big citrus lover....Ever since I was 5 of so, and my aunt would ship a case of oranges to us by train when she would go to Florida. I always ate more than my share. 2-4 a day!

One of my favorite are "honeybells" or "Minneola" which is a cross between a tangerine and a grapefruit. Normally they are super sweet and juicy. Not this year! I've bought them twice this year and both times they have been really bland and not juicy. What's up? The season usually ends in January. I haven't seen them in Heinen's so maybe they have found this years crop to be lacking and haven't stocked them. I hope the orange tree blight in Florida hasn't destroyed them.


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Honeybells were always my fav as well.
I remember my very first fishing trip to Okeechobee many years ago.
Went with a coworker that had been going there in the winter for years.
Before we left, he told me how beautiful the miles of orange groves were and how great the air smelled while traveling through the orchards. Was so excited to see the orange groves.
When we got to where the groves first started around Valdosta Georgia, all the groves looked like something out of a bad horror movie. For miles...as far as you could see, they had all been burned.
Got into Fla and saw much of the same. The further south we went, we saw smudge pots in the groves tryin to keep what was left of the trees warm as the unusually cold weather had caused trees to freeze, split and blight to set in. 
We stayed three weeks that year and on the way back, those trees were burned as well cause the smudge pots just couldn't do the job.


----------



## Lazy 8

When me and the ol lady lived in central FL, the house we stayed in had a small backyard but it had one orange tree, a tangelo tree a white and a pink grapefruit tree. There was so much citrus that I had to go to HD and buy some 2x4's and prop the limbs so they wouldn't break. I had citrus coming out my yingyang.


----------



## sherman51

just passing through on my way back to bed.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> When me and the ol lady lived in central FL, the house we stayed in had a small backyard but it had one orange tree, a tangelo tree a white and a pink grapefruit tree. There was so much citrus that I had to go to HD and buy some 2x4's and prop the limbs so they wouldn't break. I had citrus coming out my yingyang.


Always loved the pink grapefruit also.
Three things besides fish I always brought back from down south:
Honeybells
Pink grapefruit
Pecans from Georgia


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> just passing through on my way back to bed.


Pleasant dreams uncle Sherm...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

Well, I tried some "chest congestion relief" pills, and wow what a difference.


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. i've been drinking coffee this morning. I'm just lost without my morning coffee.



scioto_alex said:


> Well, I tried some "chest congestion relief" pills, and wow what a difference.


what you need is generic Mucinex dm cough syrup. that stuff works wonders.


----------



## pawcat

I have Cabin fever, BAD..... NEED TO GO FISHIN!


----------



## Burkcarp1

pawcat said:


> I have Cabin fever, BAD..... NEED TO GO FISHIN!


Go ahead the lake is open... going a couple of days this week myself..


----------



## pawcat

Headed to the Big O tomorrow for some Big Bluecat action!
If the water level not to high.


----------



## scioto_alex

I looked through another house this morning, and I want to buy it. It will need some work but that should be easy, and it doesn't stink of mould or animal waste. 

More later, still got some more hoops to jump through.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just sold my rental..great 10 year investment!!!


----------



## ress

Nice!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

Oh man I'm shooting emails back and forth with my realtor and it's like ping pong with a third party in the middle. I have already signed 5 of 6 documents through a service but the last one left is a "lead paint disclosure" (as if I give a flying french fry about that). But it's one more hoop to jump through.


=====

The realtor just now called back and we can deal with that tomorrow but as of now I'm "in contract" meaning I have dibs on the place.


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> Oh man I'm shooting emails back and forth with my realtor and it's like ping pong with a third party in the middle. I have already signed 5 of 6 documents through a service but the last one left is a "lead paint disclosure" (as if I give a flying french fry about that). But it's one more hoop to jump through.
> 
> 
> =====
> 
> The realtor just now called back and we can deal with that tomorrow but as of now I'm "in contract" meaning I have dibs on the place.


Congrats!


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Oh man I'm shooting emails back and forth with my realtor and it's like ping pong with a third party in the middle. I have already signed 5 of 6 documents through a service but the last one left is a "lead paint disclosure" (as if I give a flying french fry about that). But it's one more hoop to jump through.
> 
> 
> =====
> 
> The realtor just now called back and we can deal with that tomorrow but as of now I'm "in contract" meaning I have dibs on the place.


Congratulations Alex, you may be able to give it a little lower on the price due to the lead paint and I personally would not be concerned about it.. Just don’t eat it and just an FYI you can seal it


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Oh man I'm shooting emails back and forth with my realtor and it's like ping pong with a third party in the middle. I have already signed 5 of 6 documents through a service but the last one left is a "lead paint disclosure" (as if I give a flying french fry about that). But it's one more hoop to jump through.
> 
> 
> =====
> 
> The realtor just now called back and we can deal with that tomorrow but as of now I'm "in contract" meaning I have dibs on the place.


Alex, what with the lead paint, how will that affect you if and when you go to sell?


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## scioto_alex

I'm like the one horse who stands watch over the sleeping herd.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just sold my rental..great 10 year investment!!!


Congrats ST!

Mornin ALL...


----------



## sherman51

mornin fw and all the rest of you who visits this thread. 

i'm ready for winter to be over. I like cold and snow for our muzzle loading season in December, then snow for Christmas. then i'm all done with the cold and ready for warm weather. who's ready for spring?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

good morning Florida


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'm not giving up on Ice Fishing Ohio Inland Lakes just yet. Yeah, the season is a bust, but just getting out on the ice a few times sure would feel wonderful.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just sold my rental..great 10 year investment!!!


Congrats, you buying a new boat now?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Congrats, you buying a new boat now?


You mean 'another' new boat?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Congrats, you buying a new boat now?


Thinking of upgrading my motor to the 400 merc


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thinking of upgrading my motor to the 400 merc


Good luck..


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Congrats, you buying a new boat now?


Hmmmmmmmm... where's the NEW boat Thomas?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> good morning Florida


Who's Florida?


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> You mean 'another' new boat?


I think he overcharged Sherm for Planks and pocketed the difference for his new boat.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I like the 49ers in the Superbowl. Probably won't be awake at the end.


----------



## Hatchetman

And it's SC for the grand prize....Congrats on 15400....(sound of clapping)


----------



## scioto_alex

Ice - many years ago I was with a girlfriend, hiking on Delaware. The ice was maybe five inches thick so we could walk anywhere on the lake.

The lake level was lowering, and we could hear these long complicated groaning cracking sounds going up and down the length of the lake.


----------



## Lazy 8

icebucketjohn said:


> I'm not giving up on Ice Fishing Ohio Inland Lakes just yet. Yeah, the season is a bust, but just getting out on the ice a few times sure would feel wonderful.


Hey John, be careful.


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> And it's SC for the grand prize....Congrats on 15400....(sound of clapping)


he just quietly sneaks in and gets more than his share, lol.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Hey Alex,

Have you looked into getting a job during the 2020census? Saw a guy today recruiting $17/ hour...…. 2020 Census.gov/jobs


----------



## scioto_alex

Snakecharmer said:


> Hey Alex,
> 
> Have you looked into getting a job during the 2020census?


Thanks but with cataracts, I can't read a document.


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Thanks but with cataracts, I can't read a document.


How are you buying a home if you can’t read the papers you’re Signing


----------



## Burkcarp1

Don’t they operate on cataracts? Time to get them done..


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Don’t they operate on cataracts? Time to get them done..


They been doing that for years it’s an out patient procedure if you work you’ll be at work the next day takes a half hour per eye...... time to go for it Alex


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> he just quietly sneaks in and gets more than his share, lol.


BUT...the only memorable one I've had was the FIRST one. Numero Uno.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> They been doing that for years it’s an out patient procedure if you work you’ll be at work the next day takes a half hour per eye...... time to go for it Alex


I'm an old carpenter from way back and I've been using a razor type knife most of my life? Why don't you let me carve into your eyeballs? I've seen it done a time or two on Utoob? I still have a pretty steady hand and I don't have twitches all that often? How about it Alex? I'll pay you $19.95 an hour if you let me? I could use my Rapala fillet knife?
What do you have to lose?


----------



## sherman51

use a little of the extra money from the sale of your old house to get the surgery then get a job.


----------



## bobk

scioto_alex said:


> Thanks but with cataracts, I can't read a document.


If you can play on the computer all day you can read a document. Just admit the truth.


----------



## scioto_alex

Morning, boogers!

Yep at the closing when I sold the house, they had to point out where the signature lines were.

Right now it's like I'm in the air between jump ramps. Air time is costing me $340/week. I can see the landing ramp but I'm not quite there yet. I've shown that I can pay for landing, and I've signed a contract to buy, but the deal isn't closed yet.

Then when everything settles, I'll look into what it would cost to get the surgery. If that goes through I'll be able to read and drive and work.


----------



## scioto_alex

bobk said:


> If you can play on the computer all day you can read a document. Just admit the truth.



Ah, bobk, my biggest fan! You don't know WTF you're talking about, as usual. Admit that truth.

I wear a strong pair of reading glasses to see what keys I'm hitting, and then I use my grandfather's old magnifying glass to read the screen and proofread.

Scoff at me all you want, speaking from your ignorance, and if you ever develop vision problems maybe you will learn what a pain it is to lose your sight.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all


----------



## sherman51

good morning right back at you bh. good morning to the rest of you ???????.


----------



## bobk

scioto_alex said:


> Ah, bobk, my biggest fan! You don't know WTF you're talking about, as usual. Admit that truth.
> 
> I wear a strong pair of reading glasses to see what keys I'm hitting, and then I use my grandfather's old magnifying glass to read the screen and proofread.
> 
> Scoff at me all you want, speaking from your ignorance, and if you ever develop vision problems maybe you will learn what a pain it is to lose your sight.



You have made it pretty simple for me to “know what I’m talking about” by laying out your personal life on this public forum. My opinion of you has been created by what you have chosen to put out for all to read.

All this was typed with my strong reading glasses. I can’t work or see without them. 

The ignore function is my best choice now. I’ll stay out of this thread.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all


Eh, what's up Doc?


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> You have made it pretty simple for me to “know what I’m talking about” by laying out your personal life on this public forum. My opinion of you has been created by what you have chosen to put out for all to read.
> 
> All this was typed with my strong reading glasses. I can’t work or see without them.
> 
> The ignore function is my best choice now. I’ll stay out of this thread.


Bummer man, bummer.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys! Still cloudy here..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> You have made it pretty simple for me to “know what I’m talking about” by laying out your personal life on this public forum. My opinion of you has been created by what you have chosen to put out for all to read.
> 
> All this was typed with my strong reading glasses. I can’t work or see without them.
> 
> The ignore function is my best choice now. I’ll stay out of this thread. No Bob...Most of us see what it is and just don't respond


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^Amen brother, Amen.^^^


----------



## Burkcarp1

A hog from yesterday..


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 339713
> A hog from yesterday..


BC, let me be the first to say, DANG BOY, I SAY DANG!


----------



## fastwater

You have made it pretty simple for me to “know what I’m talking about” by laying out your personal life on this public forum. My opinion of you has been created by what you have chosen to put out for all to read.

All this was typed with my strong reading glasses. I can’t work or see without them.

The ignore function is my best choice now. I’ll stay out of this thread.

*No Bob...Most of us see what it is and just don't respond
*
_100% _THIS!
*
*


----------



## 1basshunter

Come back Bob, your opinion matters to us!!!!!!!!  
​


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> You have made it pretty simple for me to “know what I’m talking about” by laying out your personal life on this public forum. My opinion of you has been created by what you have chosen to put out for all to read.
> 
> All this was typed with my strong reading glasses. I can’t work or see without them.
> 
> The ignore function is my best choice now. I’ll stay out of this thread.


a dispute with one guy is no reason to abandon the rest of us. you can just ignore his posts.


----------



## Jim white

Opinions are like assholes all of us has one but we all are adults


----------



## 1basshunter

Jim white said:


> Opinions are like assholes all of us has one but we all are adults


I’m not


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sometimes it’s just truth..


----------



## bajuski

1basshunter said:


> I’m not


You are, you're just not acting like an adult


----------



## 1basshunter

bajuski said:


> You are, you're just not acting like an adult


Boy I don’t feel older than 58 . At least till August comes around


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 339713
> A hog from yesterday..


A beauty for sure BC.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## Smitty82

Man this thread never gets old!


----------



## ress

Hmmm. Derail time! I've got to get a tube in my right ear. What the hell, I'am 60! 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Boy I don’t feel older than 58 . At least till August comes around


i'll be 69 in may and I don't want te feel like an adult.


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Hmmm. Derail time! I've got to get a tube in my right ear. What the hell, I'am 60!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


They’re just draining all the buildup crap you’re full of out


----------



## scioto_alex

Guys, I apologize for flaming a fellow board member because that's out of character for the board.

But bobk is the only member who has always treated me with scorn and disrespect. It has been like one pinprick followed by another. 

Spit on my face a few times and I can wipe it off but when it's a habit then I will spin around like a horse and bite a piece out of you.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> They’re just draining all the buildup crap you’re full of out


Gonna have to install a sump pump to get all that out.


----------



## pawcat

Yep.. definitely cabin fever setting in and there's only one crapper.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BH ill be 58 on Monday....I LOOK WAAAAYYYYY YOUNGER THAN YOU


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Gonna have to install a sump pump to get all that out.


i have saved the electricity in a large can for that


----------



## Saugeye Tom

did y


fastwater said:


> Gonna have to install a sump pump to get all that out.


you do what we talked about ??? aint it so much nicer??????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> i'll be 69 in may and I don't want te feel like an adult.


Sherm when we gonna have lunch? ill meet you and momma in union city


----------



## Daveo76

I like lunch!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

at 700 there is a show on wild turkey nat geo


----------



## pawcat

Do they sell Carp sandwiches in union city?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> I like lunch!!!
> View attachment 339725


MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Daveo76

Lunch in the fridge,, ugh


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> Lunch in the fridge,, ugh
> View attachment 339727


where you at..... Im buying


----------



## Daveo76

Sorry for the double. Getting used to this new Chromebook,,


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> BH ill be 58 on Monday....I LOOK WAAAAYYYYY YOUNGER THAN YOU


Well happy birthday early Tom and the only reason you look younger than me is that special hair tonic you get from Ress Out of his ear tube. You may look younger but you smell like you need a diaper change


----------



## Daveo76

Good ol Portsmouth, We can snag sheepheads where the Scioto empties into the Ohio


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Guys, I apologize for flaming a fellow board member because that's out of character for the board.
> 
> But bobk is the only member who has always treated me with scorn and disrespect. It has been like one pinprick followed by another.
> 
> Spit on my face a few times and I can wipe it off but when it's a habit then I will spin around like a horse and bite a piece out of you.


Alex, first off you need to mellow out a bit (if anybody on this thread has a reason to bitch about being picked on I would say it would be Sherman) I have gave it to him over and over and over and just when I’m think I’m done I do it again, and he takes it in stride just like everybody else does everybody has their turn at being picked on. And there is no reason why you should be exempt from that!!! A lot of the stuff he has written if you read it over it is kind of funny. Example look at my last post before thisAbout Tom’s hair tonic Tom is not going to get mad he’s going to get even guaranteed Some of the other post he’s made with actually him giving you advice along with others and you not responding it’s like you ignored him and the rest of us also maybe try and respond to Them at least acknowledge you read it.them at least acknowledge you read it. Remember the thread about your son-in-law‘s truck there was people on that thread that actually probably would’ve came over there taking the license plates off thrown them away for you( by the way what is the outcome of that) 
PS Sherman you’re about due for one from me LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Alex, first off you need to mellow out a bit (if anybody on this thread has a reason to bitch about being picked on I would say it would be Sherman) I have gave it to him over and over and over and just when I’m think I’m done I do it again, and he takes it in stride just like everybody else does everybody has their turn at being picked on. And there is no reason why you should be exempt from that!!! A lot of the stuff he has written if you read it over it is kind of funny. Example look at my last post before thisAbout Tom’s hair tonic Tom is not going to get mad he’s going to get even guaranteed Some of the other post he’s made with actually him giving you advice along with others and you not responding it’s like you ignored him and the rest of us also maybe try and respond to Them at least acknowledge you read it.them at least acknowledge you read it. Remember the thread about your son-in-law‘s truck there was people on that thread that actually probably would’ve came over there taking the license plates off thrown them away for you( by the way what is the outcome of that)
> PS Sherman you’re about due for one from me LOL


Yes


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> at 700 there is a show on wild turkey nat geo


When did National Geographic start having shows on Bourbon? I'll have to start watching and drinkin.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> BH ill be 58 on Monday....I LOOK WAAAAYYYYY YOUNGER THAN YOU


You sure you weren't born on Groundhogs Day? Somebody noticed the resemblance....


----------



## Lazy 8

Where's the love? I think we all need some of my surplus of seeds and some Mad Dog 20/20?


----------



## Daveo76

Fish wanted l







lunch


----------



## 1basshunter

Daveo76 said:


> Fish wanted l
> View attachment 339757
> lunch


Dam that must have Hurt big time


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Fish wanted l
> View attachment 339757
> lunch


I've never seen a sucker with teeth like that.


----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> Well happy birthday early Tom and the only reason you look younger than me is that special hair tonic you get from Ress Out of his ear tube. You may look younger but you smell like you need a diaper change


Lordy!!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> They’re just draining all the buildup crap you’re full of out


its just an over flow for to much crap.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm when we gonna have lunch? ill meet you and momma in union city


as soon as I get caught up on doctor appointments around the 12th of feb were going back to tn for a couple or three weeks. so just about any time after the 1st of march. just let me know when and where.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

Morning, all.

According to my realtor, we close the deal on buying the house one week from today.


----------



## Smitty82

Happy Friday


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

morning all. I slept in today. I didnt get up until 6:20 am. and it felt so good.

had a root canal done at the end of oct. they put a temporary filling in. the 1st 6 weeks I had to cancel 3 appoints to replace the temporary filling due to not being able to get my mouth open because my jaw was locked up from the injections they gave me. i'm going today to get the temporary filling replaced. the temporary filling is gone or at least part of it is gone leaving a big hole in my tooth. i'll sure be glad to get this over with. my tongue keeps rubbing on the hole keeping it scratched and sore.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, you should’ve had lazy do it your mouth would not of been sore he does not use anything to numb it up he just Straps you down And goes for it


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, you should’ve had lazy do it your mouth would not of been sore he does not use anything to numb it up he just Straps you down And goes for it


Yup...and much less expensive.
lazy would'a used the same cutters/grinder he uses on them sheeps hooves to remove what needed removed then mixed up some JBWeld for the filling. You woulda been good as new in no time.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## M R DUCKS

Snake charmer....post 15461- kind of a mean towards a groundhog, don’t you think


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, you should’ve had lazy do it your mouth would not of been sore he does not use anything to numb it up he just Straps you down And goes for it


the VA did the filling and didnt have to numb it. the tooth is already dead from the root canal. just removed the rest of the temporary filling cleaned it out and put a new permanent filling in. didnt feel a thing.


----------



## scioto_alex

Why isn't evaporated milk a powder?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Daveo76

I had a toothache so bad once it felt worse than my heart attack!! Luckily my dentist is a gorgeous lady!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> I had a toothache so bad once it felt worse than my heart attack!! Luckily my dentist is a gorgeous lady!


Did she pull it?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yup...and much less expensive.
> lazy would'a used the same cutters/grinder he uses on them sheeps hooves to remove what needed removed then mixed up some JBWeld for the filling. You woulda been good as new in no time.


Thanks Mr. B Hunter and Mr. F Water. 
Shermie - you don't need no stinking pain killer. I'll get you all seeded up and then crack you over your pea brain with a 2X4. 
Your tooth'll be the last thing on your mind. 
I'm torn though...Channel Locks or Vice Grips? I say Vice Grips cause then you can't squirm away.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did she pull it?


Pics...or it never happened.

And yes ST, I did as you suggested and am once again enjoying this thread.


----------



## Daveo76

Yes and I could have cared less!! Kept me otherwise occupied by pulling my head to the sweet sides of her upper anatomy while working on the other of my mouth. 
Good Morning from good old wet Portsmouth


----------



## fastwater

You up pee'n yet uncle sherm?


----------



## scioto_alex

Good morning, all you fish kissers!

Looks like I'm on first.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You up pee'n yet uncle sherm?


yes i'm up. woke up at 4:15 and decided to just stay up for the day. good morning all.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

Some canned deer meat..


----------



## Snakecharmer

Daveo76 said:


> Yes and I could have cared less!! Kept me otherwise occupied by pulling my head to the sweet sides of her upper anatomy while working on the other of my mouth.
> Good Morning from good old wet Portsmouth


You probably cant wait for another toothache...


----------



## 1basshunter

After taking Toms Advice this form has become much more enjoyable can’t thank you enough Tom ​


----------



## Shad Rap

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 339883


You'd think the 40% would be Friday...I was always my most productive on my Friday...a lot of my co-workers too.


----------



## scioto_alex

In my early days, on temp jobs, more than once on some assembly or packing line our night shift would match the production of the day shift before our shift time was over.

But they didn't want to make the day shift look bad, so they would sign our slips for a full shift and let us go early.


----------



## Hatchetman

I absolutely hated mid night shift


----------



## Hatchetman

My most productive shift was afternoon's


----------



## Hatchetman

Chasin tail lights on day turn was more fun, you could see what was going on


----------



## Hatchetman

But then again I wasn't real productive on any shift


----------



## Hatchetman

My best shift is at the bar with some friends havin a good time


----------



## Hatchetman

You know what I was doin don't ya ?


----------



## ress

Seen it coming!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> You know what I was doin don't ya ?


yep got to congratulate on the way you snuck in there and got 15500. thats a big one in your hat.


----------



## 1basshunter

Great job on the 15500


----------



## scioto_alex

One night shift I had was as a prep cook at a TGI Friday's, 5:00 - 12:00. I was just past 18 years old then. That prep cook work was a story in itself. Maybe I'll start a thread in the Kitchen section about that.

For now my point is, the kitchen closed at 10:30 and they switched to a very short menu for the rest of the night. Then our job was to clean the kitchen for the day shift, and we had to clean *EVERYTHING*. Every utensil, every surface, every floor, every backslpash, out with all trash.

The lesson I learned from that was, a kitchen has to start from a Clean Zero. At home I want to have my kitchen clean to the corners. I don't want to cook something while pushing aside yesterday's dirty dishes. 

BTW that Friday's was torn down to put in a Walgreens which suggests something about the neighborhood population changing.


----------



## Daveo76

I worked a third shift for 4 1/2 years at Michelinas in Jackson, sanitation. Like you said, everything had to be spotless. We had a USDA inspector on site. If she saw something wrong on the other side, we'd go help out. Tme and a half for over 8 hrs, same with Saturday. Double time for the 7th day. I'd work as much as I could because I didn't want to be around the house after the wifey died. I'd keep some tackle and R&R's in the truck, get off work and go to Greenup dam to fish. Luckily there were some great people at work and knew what to do when I had my heart attack. I still keep up with them on FB.Sorry so long,,,,
:


----------



## ress

Nice night for a fire. Burning cherry and oak. Smells so good!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Didn't get my 20 yr old 10 pounder in the pic 









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Didn't get my 20 yr old 10 pounder in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


What's up with you posting photos right side up? Nice fish by the way...


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> What's up with you posting photos right side up? Nice fish by the way...


The 'Clemson Curse' has expired.


----------



## ress

Ya know, I think there were some fishy picture flipping going on. That was the smaller fish of the hogs I caught that day. Others looked old, this was purdy.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> The 'Clemson Curse' has expired.


That was a good on


----------



## Burkcarp1

Anybody watching super bowl tomorrow? And what food did you prep? I’m not watching I already know who’s winning...


----------



## 1basshunter

I’ll be watching we are preparing chicken wings and ribs


----------



## fastwater

X2 on the chicken wings and ribs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I' will be looking at the wooden shoe inn. Great yard bird. The motto of the restaurant is...IF THERE'S A BETTER PIECE OF CHICKEN, THE ROOSTER'S GETTIN IT


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Psst, Sherm, you up shakin sum dew off yer lilly pad?


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' everyone!! Coffee is on and bacon is cookin'.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!
Another Blessed day!!
Won't be long will be firin up the grub that's been 'rubbed' and restin in the fridge.
For those headed out for the big game...have a great time and drive careful.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Groundhog Day! No shadow today.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> I' will be looking at the wooden shoe inn. Great yard bird. The motto of the restaurant is...IF THERE'S A BETTER PIECE OF CHICKEN, THE ROOSTER'S GETTIN IT


Looks like they are closed for renovations...…...


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Psst, Sherm, you up shakin sum dew off yer lilly pad?


I was up at 3:00 for awhile then went back to bed and slept in until after 6:00.

good morning guys.


----------



## ress

good day! thats how many of the responces start on craigs list .


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I was up at 3:00 for awhile then went back to bed and slept in until after 6:00.
> 
> good morning guys.


Did you see your shadow whilst you was up pee'n?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! 2 inches of fresh snow here and getting ready to cook breakfast..


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Looks like they are closed for renovations...…...


Closed for the rest of the world.
ST reserved the whole place for a huge, private Super Bowl blowout.
Don't know what band he's got comin but heard it's a goodin.


----------



## Hatchetman

Morning everyone. Nothin special for super Sunday, like to see KC win. Headin down to the Foresters Club at about noon to have a few drinks and see who can tell the best lies....Have a good day....


----------



## scioto_alex

... how many smokers are going right now ...


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Who's gonna win the Super Bowl? I don't have any dogs in this hunt. I just wanna see a good game and enjoy the commercials.
I heard Planters Peanuts was a gonna kill off Mr. Peanut but outta respect for Kobe, they decided not to air it at this time.


----------



## pawcat

Im going with my boy Bosa and the 49ers by 3


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Kansas City Chiefs and it will be a blowout for them


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Since wooden was closed...walleye cajun style


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Kansas City Chiefs and it will be a blowout for them


I don't have a dog in this fight...with Niners D, don't think it will be a blowout either way.
I do think if Mahomes runs the ball much, he'll get blasted today like no other game he's been in. 
Just hope the refs. don't overuse/abuse the 'roughing the passer' calls like they've done all season ejecting players from the game that shouldn't have been. Also think he's gonna get sacked in this game more than he's used to. 
Should be a good one...


----------



## Burkcarp1

I


1basshunter said:


> Kansas City Chiefs and it will be a blowout for them


 really hope so but I’m afraid it’s going to be the other way.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I like the 49ers defense to win.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Since wooden was closed...walleye cajun style


That beats anything you can get in a restaurant anyway.


----------



## 1basshunter

If the chiefs don’t win it’s Proof Of A Conspiracy


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I like the 49ers defense to win.


They say D wins games. Hope they are right today. 



1basshunter said:


> If the chiefs don’t win it’s Proof Of A Conspiracy


Well...I hope this conspiracy bodes better than the last one that took 6+ years to plan.
I'm positive it will cost several billion $'s less.


----------



## Daveo76

I don't really care who wins. Looks like a great game. 64 and sunny here in P town


----------



## bruce

The Game What game? NHL,NBA?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Since wooden was closed...walleye cajun style


you sure know how to tempt the old taste buds. sure would loved to have shared them with you. 

did someone win the game or are they still playing?


----------



## Snakecharmer

I want one of those Hummer EV's with 1000 HP...….


----------



## Snakecharmer

Daveo76 said:


> I don't really care who wins. Looks like a great game. 64 and sunny here in P town


Aren't you older than 64...…?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> you sure know how to tempt the old taste buds. sure would loved to have shared them with you.
> 
> did someone win the game or are they still playing?


Bruce and Shermie...the Super Duper Bowl is supposed to start @ 1830 EST.
Chiefs and the 49ers. 
Tom is having an ALL YOUS CAN EAT, walleye buffet. BYOTT's.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Bruce and Shermie...the Super Duper Bowl is supposed to start @ 1830 EST.
> Chiefs and the 49ers.
> Tom is having an ALL YOUS CAN EAT, walleye buffet. BYOTT's.


Logan ate it all


----------



## fastwater

Yep...Logan is a growin fellar.
Gettin big enuff to go bear huntin with a buggy whip.
Gotta show up before he does if'n you want to eat.


----------



## fastwater

Two pics and a sack or two...D lookin good for the Niners.

Edited to add:
BUT...IT WASNT ENUFF!!!

Congrats BH and the rest of the KC fans.


----------



## Daveo76

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did she pull it?





Snakecharmer said:


> Aren't you older than 64...…?


 Nah, 61 and counting. Just 64 at 2:00 every Sunday


----------



## scioto_alex

Morning, all.

61 here, too.


----------



## sherman51

good morning.

I watched the game until the chiefs were down 20 to 10. I thought the 49ers had it in the bag. so I gave up on the chiefs and turned the tv. after the game was over I turned it back and they had come back and win 31 to 20. the main reason I was rooting for the chiefs was they beat tn. I rooted for tn because I'm from tn and still a hillbilly at heart.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hope you have a happy birthday Tom


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Tom did Sherman and fastwater Deliver your new boat


----------



## scioto_alex

Come on Friday, when I get my house! I've cleared all the paperwork, and now all I can do is sit and wait.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hay Tom did Sherman and fastwater Deliver your new boat


when he got his last new boat he picked it up 20 miles north of me in Albany Indiana. and didnt even take me out to lunch. he is a tight wad. we are supposed to meet up in union city in march. he invited the wife and me to meet him there. I am looking forward to it. wish he would invite you and fastwater along. it would be good to see you again. and i've still to meet fastwater.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 340193
> Hope you have a happy birthday Tom





1basshunter said:


> Hay Tom did Sherman and fastwater Deliver your new boat


Uncle Sherm had it delivered UPS last Friday. ST should get it today.

ST...Happy Birthday you old fart..


----------



## bajuski

scioto_alex said:


> Come on Friday, when I get my house! I've cleared all the paperwork, and now all I can do is sit and wait.



Good for you Alex, are you gonna have enough room for a garden?


----------



## scioto_alex

bajuski said:


> Good for you Alex, are you gonna have enough room for a garden?


Yes, I think so. Else I can grow in containers. There is a little flower garden in front, and I'll leave it alone until I know what might come up.


----------



## fastwater

Just got property tax in the mail.
Don't ya just love it.


----------



## Smitty82

Mine went up too, but not as bad as some other towns from what I'm hearing...


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Just got property tax in the mail.
> Don't ya just love it.


Carmen and I just paid are’s
It would not be bad if we had the money Sherman makes


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Carmen and I just paid are’s
> *It would not be bad if we had the money Sherman makes*


I know that's right!!!
But unlike uncle Sherm...I don't think I would make a good senior citizen gigolo and make enuff $ to supplement my retirement like uncle Sherm does.
Sooo...since I surely don't come close to what uncle Sherm makes...and I learned years ago...you gotta 'pay to play', headed off here shortly to pursue my 'extended' career, supplement my retirement check and try to make enuff to cover my property taxes.
It's either that...or go into the seed raisin business like lazy.


----------



## 1basshunter

If you go into the seed Business let us know we will start buying seeds from you...lazy is rich enough off of them 


lazy you are going to have to start cutting your price...... it’s starting to look like new new bigger dog is in town


----------



## scioto_alex

Take Rt. 745 north out of Dublin and you pass miles of enormous McMansions on huge lots. I wonder what their taxes are like.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Just got property tax in the mail.
> Don't ya just love it.


$1,800.00 increase. Starting to get old. They went up $1,200.00 in 2018.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> $1,800.00 increase. Starting to get old. They went up $1,200.00 in 2018.


Hi bob, glad you are back we have missed you


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> $1,800.00 increase. Starting to get old. They went up $1,200.00 in 2018.


Ouch! Mine went down 200.00..


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Hi bob, glad you are back we have missed you


Thanks!


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Ouch! Mine went down 200.00..


Good to hear! Sure not the case in our area. Been rather silly for the last few years.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Carmen and I just paid are’s
> It would not be bad if we had the money Sherman makes





fastwater said:


> I know that's right!!!
> But unlike uncle Sherm...I don't think I would make a good senior citizen gigolo and make enuff $ to supplement my retirement like uncle Sherm does.
> Sooo...since I surely don't come close to what uncle Sherm makes...and I learned years ago...you gotta 'pay to play', headed off here shortly to pursue my 'extended' career, supplement my retirement check and try to make enuff to cover my property taxes.
> It's either that...or go into the seed raisin business like lazy.


i'll send you some turnip plants and you can grow your own green, he, he, ha, ha, now thats funny.



bobk said:


> $1,800.00 increase. Starting to get old. They went up $1,200.00 in 2018.


if guys like you and fw, bh, and st didnt own mansions you wouldnt have to pay so much. I don't pay a 1000.00 for the yr on my little place.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman I did not know that you’re going into the seed Business also ...Now lazy is really going to have to cut he price way down


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I pay my taxes every 6 months. 1850.00. 

Bob k. That's a hard pill to swaller but fast water said you had 12 gazillion acres . That ain't to bad. Pay the tax man keep your property I guess


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> I pay my taxes every 6 months. 1850.00.
> 
> Bob k. That's a hard pill to swaller but fast water said you had 12 gazillion acres . That ain't to bad. Pay the tax man keep your property I guess


Lol, we will keep paying and keeping. 
Did you get your new birthday toy?


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Lol, we will keep paying and keeping.
> Did you get your new birthday toy?


He got a birthday toy it takes Batteries


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Lol, we will keep paying and keeping.
> Did you get your new birthday toy?


Not yet... waiting on the all black. They ran out


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Lol, we will keep paying and keeping.
> *Did you get your new birthday toy?*


He shoulda got that new boat today uncle Shermie had UPS'd to him last Friday.

WHERE'S THE BEEF....I MEAN THE BOAT uncle Shermie???


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> He shoulda got that new boat today uncle Shermie had UPS'd to him last Friday.
> 
> WHERE'S THE BEEF....I MEAN THE BOAT uncle Shermie???


Tom is not getting a nice new boat this year....Sherman is spending all of that money on me to start a new turnup farm from seeds 

And I think that it’s wrong so I’m just going to brake open the kids piggy bank and I I’m also robbing Multiple banks to get the best boat I can before I go to Prison

thanks uncle Sherman!!!!


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Tom is not getting a nice new boat this year....Sherman is spending all of that money on me to start a new turnup farm from seeds
> 
> And I think that it’s wrong so I’m just going to brake open the kids piggy bank and I also robbing Multiple banks to get the best boat I can before I go to Prison


Hmmm...not very good birthday news for ST.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...not very good birthday news for ST.


Uncle Sherman has a very cold heart if not frozen


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Uncle Sherman has a very cold heart if not frozen


Surely not cold hearted enuff to ruin ST's B-Day by not sending ST his boat.
Are you tryin to say the post office is gonna screw ST again?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Surely not cold hearted enuff to ruin ST's B-Day by not sending ST his boat.
> Are you tryin to say the post office is gonna screw ST again?


My dear uncle Sherman did not even send the money for them to make it and send it to Tom Now isn’t that sad


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> My dear uncle Sherman did not even send the money for them to make it and send it to Tom Now isn’t that sad


I simply can't believe of what you speak!
There is no way he an be that cold. Especially to ST that is gonna meet uncle Sherm and his whole clan at some fancy restaurant and feed them.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I simply can't believe of what you speak!
> There is no way he an be that cold. Especially to ST that is gonna meet uncle Sherm and his whole clan at some fancy restaurant and feed them.


It all true or it would not be on the World wide web


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> He shoulda got that new boat today uncle Shermie had UPS'd to him last Friday.
> 
> WHERE'S THE BEEF....I MEAN THE BOAT uncle Shermie???


the boat has been shipped now its out of my greedy hands. I shipped it fed express so it should arrive soon.

you guys make me out to be a monster but i'm a big teddy bear at heart. maybe some day st will return the favor and buy me a new boat like he did for fw.


----------



## Lazy 8

Da seed bidness am been very gud to me. I got moocho many huge silos full of dem seeds. How many tons of dem seeds you wanna by? Huh?


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman you are not a monster

At least I think your not are you 

Are you the type of monster that hides underneath the kids to bed and it scares the crap out of them!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Da seed bidness am been very gud to me. I got moocho many huge silos full of dem seeds. How many tons of dem seeds you wanna by? Huh?


You’re going to have to sell them a lot cheaper now a days


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> *the boat has been shipped* now its out of my greedy hands. I shipped it fed express so it should arrive soon.
> 
> you guys make me out to be a monster but i'm a big teddy bear at heart. maybe some day st will return the favor and buy me a new boat like he did for fw.


See BH...I told ya he wasn't that cold hearted.


----------



## 1basshunter

You were absolutely right fastwater!!!!! Now that I have found a picture of uncle Sherman as a kid no way he to could be a monster


----------



## 1basshunter

Great morning all Only seven more posts and somebody will claim the number


----------



## sherman51

I thought about going for it but thought i'd give someone else the honor.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I thought about going for it but thought i'd give someone else the honor.


You are a Saint


----------



## Snakecharmer

Nobody?


----------



## Lazy 8

Not me. I don't wanna break my streak of ZERO.


----------



## 1basshunter

Someone got to do it


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## 1basshunter

Come on guys


----------



## Saugeye Tom

IM WAITING FOR 20000


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> IM WAITING FOR 20000


...and your new B-day boat?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> IM WAITING FOR 20000


In your new fishing outfit?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ...and your new B-day boat?


Apparently that’s gonna be a very long wait


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> In your new fishing outfit?





1basshunter said:


> Apparently that’s gonna be a very long wait


It really shouldn't be very long at all since uncle Sherm said in his #15587 post that he sent it out yesterday.
Quote from uncle Sherm in post #15587:
*"boat has been shipped now its out of my greedy hands. I shipped it fed express so it should arrive soon."*


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> IM WAITING FOR 20000


Tom, I love you like a brother but...the 20,000 line forms behind me.


----------



## Smitty82

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom, I love you like a brother but...the 20,000 line forms behind me.


Not unless Gary Busey gets it first...


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> the boat has been shipped now its out of my greedy hands. I shipped it fed express so it should arrive soon.
> 
> you guys make me out to be a monster but i'm a big teddy bear at heart. *maybe some day st will return the favor and buy me a new boat like he did for fw.*


Sorry uncle Sherm...prolly not gonna happen for ya.
Soon after ST so graciously gifted me with that boat, he sold the marina/dealership he owned. Even though the dealership was making ST more $ then he could ever spend, it was taking up too much of our fishing time. And since he really didnt need anymore $ and just bought the dealership as more of a hobby, he got out of the
Business. 
But I'll say the pic below would surely look better with three of these boats instead of two:









FWIW...you don't happen to have your pilots license do ya???
ST invested in an Aviation business. We are planning...and ...looking forward to many a flown in fishing trips in the near future.


----------



## Lazy 8

Smitty82 said:


> Not unless Gary Busey gets it first...


He'll be too busy brushing all those teeth.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Sorry uncle Sherm...prolly not gonna happen for ya.
> Soon after ST so graciously gifted me with that boat, he sold the marina/dealership he owned. Even though the dealership was making ST more $ then he could ever spend, it was taking up too much of our fishing time. And since he really didnt need anymore $ and just bought the dealership as more of a hobby, he got out of the
> Business.
> But I'll say the pic below would surely look better with three of these boats instead of two:
> View attachment 340369
> 
> 
> FWIW...you don't happen to have your pilots license do ya???
> ST invested in an Aviation business. We are planning...and ...looking forward to many a flown in fishing trips in the near future.


Would look real good with my Lund beside em....


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Sorry uncle Sherm...prolly not gonna happen for ya.
> Soon after ST so graciously gifted me with that boat, he sold the marina/dealership he owned. Even though the dealership was making ST more $ then he could ever spend, it was taking up too much of our fishing time. And since he really didnt need anymore $ and just bought the dealership as more of a hobby, he got out of the
> Business.
> But I'll say the pic below would surely look better with three of these boats instead of two:
> View attachment 340369
> 
> 
> FWIW...you don't happen to have your pilots license do ya???
> ST invested in an Aviation business. We are planning...and ...looking forward to many a flown in fishing trips in the near future.


I took ground school but couldn't afford what it took to get my pilots license at the time. 1974. 
However, I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express?


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Apparently that’s gonna be a very long wait


Close race between that and the Iowa Caucus...……….


----------



## Saugeye Tom

dont 


Lazy 8 said:


> Tom, I love you like a brother but...the 20,000 line forms behind me.


 close your eyes


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Would look real good with my Lund beside em....


Sure would HM.
We need to make that happen for sure.



Lazy 8 said:


> I took ground school but couldn't afford what it took to get my pilots license at the time. 1974.
> However, I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express?


When I was a youngster, had many years of ground school myself.
At least that's what dad referred to it as.
He would cut the wood...I would 'pilot'.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Sorry uncle Sherm...prolly not gonna happen for ya.
> Soon after ST so graciously gifted me with that boat, he sold the marina/dealership he owned. Even though the dealership was making ST more $ then he could ever spend, it was taking up too much of our fishing time. And since he really didnt need anymore $ and just bought the dealership as more of a hobby, he got out of the
> Business.
> But I'll say the pic below would surely look better with three of these boats instead of two:
> View attachment 340369
> 
> 
> FWIW...you don't happen to have your pilots license do ya???
> ST invested in an Aviation business. We are planning...and ...looking forward to many a flown in fishing trips in the near future.


I have 2 beavers 1 piper and 2 Cessna's....looking for another beaver.....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> dont
> 
> close your eyes


Might feel a little pressure.......


----------



## miked913

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have 2 beavers 1 piper and 2 Cessna's....looking for another beaver.....


Here you go.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> *I have 2 beavers * 1 piper and 2 Cessna's....looking for another beaver.....


In the process of putting them to work as we speak.
We'll be rolling in the $ by weeks end.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have 2 beavers 1 piper and 2 Cessna's....looking for another beaver.....


What would you do with another beaver?


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> What would you do with another beaver?


Ride it?


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Ride it?


Absolutely!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yall crazy. you fly a beaver.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> In your new fishing outfit?





Lazy 8 said:


> Tom, I love you like a brother but...the 20,000 line forms behind me.


as I got the 10,000th post your welcome to the 20,000. after all you started this thread not having any idea it would get this many posts. 20,000 should be reserved just for you. but you still got to watch out for them snipers. but I wont get it because its yours as far as i'm concerned.



fastwater said:


> Sorry uncle Sherm...prolly not gonna happen for ya.
> Soon after ST so graciously gifted me with that boat, he sold the marina/dealership he owned. Even though the dealership was making ST more $ then he could ever spend, it was taking up too much of our fishing time. And since he really didnt need anymore $ and just bought the dealership as more of a hobby, he got out of the
> Business.
> But I'll say the pic below would surely look better with three of these boats instead of two:
> View attachment 340369
> 
> 
> yea st should buy me one so you can take pictures of all 3. as a matter of fact he could buy him a new one and just give me his old one.
> 
> FWIW...you don't happen to have your pilots license do ya???
> ST invested in an Aviation business. We are planning...and ...looking forward to many a flown in fishing trips in the near future.


are you guys going to invite me on some of those fly in trips. like going to Louisiana for red fish and the oil rigs. Mexico for wahoo and other off shore fish. Alaska for halibut and rock cod and salmon the size of subs just to name a few places we can go. cant forget santee cooper for striper and huge cats. st johns river for large crappie. florida bass fishing. lake st Claire and erie for small mouth. I could go on and on but you get the idea.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> as I got the 10,000th post your welcome to the 20,000. after all you started this thread not having any idea it would get this many posts. 20,000 should be reserved just for you. but you still got to watch out for them snipers. but I wont get it because its yours as far as i'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> are you guys going to invite me on some of those fly in trips. like going to Louisiana for red fish and the oil rigs. Mexico for wahoo and other off shore fish. Alaska for halibut and rock cod and salmon the size of subs just to name a few places we can go. cant forget santee cooper for striper and huge cats. st johns river for large crappie. florida bass fishing. lake st Claire and erie for small mouth. I could go on and on but you get the idea.


If Tom gets his new Beaver, He'll probably play with it for a while before letting you go for a ride.


----------



## 1basshunter

If Tom get ahold of a beaver I hope he take it to a Motel at least


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## sherman51

I just don't know how tom can fly 3 beavers at the same time. if I got ahold of 3 beavers it would kill me deader than hel*.


----------



## miked913

sherman51 said:


> I just don't know how tom can fly 3 beavers at the same time. if I got ahold of 3 beavers it would kill me deader than hel*.


Everybody's gotta die! If you have to choose I mean???....

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have 2 beavers 1 piper and 2 Cessna's....looking for another beaver.....


Gonna let that one slide....


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 340387



Flew in and out of Lake Ogascanan(spel), Quebec about 7-8 times in one, hell of a plane....


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy, is this your truck???


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> I just don't know how tom can fly 3 beavers at the same time. if I got ahold of 3 beavers it would kill me deader than hel*.


If the beavers didn't, your wife would!


----------



## scioto_alex

It's taco night in the hotel room, let's see if I can fry the beef without tripping the smoke detector this time.


----------



## fastwater

Just a thought...but just maybe there's been some confusion on all this 'beaver' business.

I'm thinkin the word 'beaver' is likin to that 'ground' word James is havin all the legal issue with and is headed to the Supreme Court over.
One of them words that means different things depending on the topic at hand.

When it comes to the word 'beaver' and aviation...a workin plane, like those with toons on em that fly people or cargo into remote areas landing in water is often referred to as a beaver.

In any case...obviously ST can't fly three beavers at the same time. So he's once again graciously paid for the rest of my flight time to get my pilots license.
He has also employed me to take applications for one more lucky individual to fly the third beaver for his new business.
First shot to 'Derailer' members cause it's gonna take someone that doesn't have both their feet on the ground in the first place to get the job.
Just post your written resume with confidence here on the derailer.
Per ST, private interrogations/interviews with those selected will take place at an undisclosed location but just a hint, they won't take place on the ground.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Just a thought...but just maybe there's been some confusion on all this 'beaver' business.
> 
> I'm thinkin the word 'beaver' is likin to that 'ground' word James is havin all the legal issue with and is headed to the Supreme Court over.
> One of them words that means different things depending on the topic at hand.
> 
> When it comes to the word 'beaver' and aviation...a workin plane, like those with toons on em that fly people or cargo into remote areas landing in water is often referred to as a beaver.
> 
> In any case...obviously ST can't fly three beavers at the same time. So he's once again graciously paid for the rest of my flight time to get my pilots license.
> He has also employed me to take applications for one more lucky individual to fly the third beaver for his new business.
> First shot to 'Derailer' members cause it's gonna take someone that doesn't have both their feet on the ground in the first place to get the job.
> Just post your written resume with confidence here on the derailer.
> Per ST, private interrogations/interviews with those selected will take place at an undisclosed location but just a hint, they won't take place on the ground.


Sure he can fly 3 beavers at the same time.., if,n he can’t I can..


----------



## 1basshunter

I try doing 4 at the same time after the true master Tom is done Teaching me with his obvious advance aeronautical abilities


----------



## 1basshunter

Dang we sure did have some beaver fun today


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> as I got the 10,000th post your welcome to the 20,000. after all you started this thread not having any idea it would get this many posts. 20,000 should be reserved just for you. but you still got to watch out for them snipers. but I wont get it because its yours as far as i'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> are you guys going to invite me on some of those fly in trips. like going to Louisiana for red fish and the oil rigs. Mexico for wahoo and other off shore fish. Alaska for halibut and rock cod and salmon the size of subs just to name a few places we can go. cant forget santee cooper for striper and huge cats. st johns river for large crappie. florida bass fishing. lake st Claire and erie for small mouth. I could go on and on but you get the idea.


God Bless you Unvle Shermie. You're a nice guy despite what almost everybody says about you. 
But just remember this, if they didn't love you, they wouldn't mess with you.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 340403
> Lazy, is this your truck???


Dang it! Ya caught me! Sasquatch is petting his little furry friend.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Just a thought...but just maybe there's been some confusion on all this 'beaver' business.
> 
> I'm thinkin the word 'beaver' is likin to that 'ground' word James is havin all the legal issue with and is headed to the Supreme Court over.
> One of them words that means different things depending on the topic at hand.
> 
> When it comes to the word 'beaver' and aviation...a workin plane, like those with toons on em that fly people or cargo into remote areas landing in water is often referred to as a beaver.
> 
> In any case...obviously ST can't fly three beavers at the same time. So he's once again graciously paid for the rest of my flight time to get my pilots license.
> He has also employed me to take applications for one more lucky individual to fly the third beaver for his new business.
> First shot to 'Derailer' members cause it's gonna take someone that doesn't have both their feet on the ground in the first place to get the job.
> Just post your written resume with confidence here on the derailer.
> Per ST, private interrogations/interviews with those selected will take place at an undisclosed location but just a hint, they won't take place on the ground.


Here's my resume. Customer said it was a shame he couldn't bring a boat. I said, yes it is....


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's my resume. Customer said it was a shame he couldn't bring a boat. I said, yes it is....


The sound of that beaver idling away from the dock got me excited.

Mr lazy ...very impressive!
Best resume yet.


----------



## scioto_alex

Morning, all.

There is beaver sign on trees in downtown Columbus.


----------



## bajuski

I told you guys not to hire our Alex, his eyesight ain't so great any more and he mistook the green grass for the blue water.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

bajuski said:


> I told you guys not to hire our Alex, his eyesight ain't so great any more and he mistook the green grass for the blue water.
> Fastwater hired him
> Looks like Tom needs a new beaver
> 
> 
> View attachment 340417


----------



## sherman51

mornin guys.


----------



## Smitty82

mornin


----------



## ress

Morning all from hospital room sense Sunday. A-fib and celuitous bad. Developed a allergic reaction to penicillin sense the last time it was used about two yrs ago. Covered in red rash the became itchy. Just heard i get to go home today.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82

Glad you get to go home, Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all.
Ressy, get your butte up and get outta there!
Just kidding. AFib ain't no joke. When my Mom was ill and later passed, they wanted to stop and restart her heart to get it back into better rhythm.  But her heart was too weak for that. God Bless her soul.​


----------



## Lazy 8

bajuski said:


> I told you guys not to hire our Alex, his eyesight ain't so great any more and he mistook the green grass for the blue water.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 340417


Alex, how many fingers am I holding up right now?


----------



## scioto_alex

bajuski said:


> I told you guys not to hire our Alex, his eyesight ain't so great any more and he mistook the green grass for the blue water.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 340417


Yeah, me flying a plane could be interesting.


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> Alex, how many fingers am I holding up right now?


One, I would guess ...


----------



## 1basshunter

Shrimp dinner for everyone


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Morning all from hospital room sense Sunday. A-fib and celuitous bad. Developed a allergic reaction to penicillin sense the last time it was used about two yrs ago. Covered in red rash the became itchy. Just heard i get to go home today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Very sorry to hear this ress.
Keeping you in prayer...


----------



## Daveo76

Hang in there Ress,,,,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76

nah, didn't see the stop sign


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Morning all from hospital room sense Sunday. A-fib and celuitous bad. Developed a allergic reaction to penicillin sense the last time it was used about two yrs ago. Covered in red rash the became itchy. Just heard i get to go home today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk





1basshunter said:


> View attachment 340455
> Shrimp dinner for everyone


go home and get well fast. you are being prayed for.


----------



## 1basshunter

I hope you start feeling better soon Mr.ress I will be praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## scioto_alex

FWIW - Forgot What I Wanted


----------



## pawcat

WDYS....What did you say?


----------



## Blue Pike

This Rhino is not happy


----------



## Smitty82

Blue Pike said:


> This Rhino is not happy


WADA (What A Dumb A**)


----------



## fastwater

Smitty82 said:


> WADA (What A Dumb A**)


Yup...


----------



## 1basshunter

This is what they really caught got a love photo shop


----------



## Daveo76

I wanna marry her,,,,,


----------



## 1basshunter

This one mine then


----------



## scioto_alex

In my extensive and wide-ranging experience around streams, I have often dealt with distractions. I try to take a conductivity reading but it's contaminated with whisk(e)y.

This happened along Klondike Road, back when you could park there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 340465
> nah, didn't see the stop sign


Might not of seen it but he did stop.


----------



## Lazy 8

Down boys, down, I think we're getting a tad risque and pushing the line.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 340479


I laughed so hard the wifey came into the room to see what was so funny. Now she's laughing.


----------



## Lazy 8

I shined the ol TURBO Beaver up with some speed wax and thought I'd take her up.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I shined the ol TURBO Beaver up with some speed wax and thought I'd take her up.


I think Mr lazy will do ST. Especially since we'll be doin a lot of flyin under the radar and off map missions


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 340547
> This one mine then


I don't think you want that one, its cracked, lol, he, he.

good morning everybody.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 340565


That cat looks like I feel.
Mornin all...


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


That's a wicked looking googley. (channel your Seinfeld knowledge)


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I think Mr lazy will do ST. Especially since we'll be doin a lot of flyin under the radar and off map missions


WAHOO! Thank you Mr. F. Water! I love flying under the radar. Stealth Mode!
I have been called, The Ninja Pilot.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> WAHOO! Thank you Mr. F. Water! I love flying under the radar. Stealth Mode!
> I have been called, The Ninja Pilot.


You have been called a lot of stuff


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> I think Mr lazy will do ST. Especially since we'll be doin a lot of flyin under the radar and off map missions



I think use guys oughta try an Otter 'stead a those old Beavers....Know where there's a couple of em at up in Kipawa, Kebec....


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> I think use guys oughta try an Otter 'stead a those old Beavers....Know where there's a couple of em at up in Kipawa, Kebec....


Those Otter's are beasts. Here's a quick vid of me landing a twin on a frozen lake. A little rough but we made it out ok.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

as of now im licensed for beavers...no otters


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## scioto_alex

Oh Momma 24 hours from now I will have a house. Just a few more hoops to jump through and I'll be kicking back in the new place ... wishing I had a chair to sit on.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> as of now im licensed for beavers...no otters


Affirmative!!!
Fur takers permit is not for riding otters...just beavers.


----------



## sherman51

drove all the way up to Marion Indiana VA to get my teeth cleaned. but I forgot to take my antibiotics so I have to return tomorrow. sometimes things just suck now don't they?


----------



## 1basshunter

. Just for you uncle Sherman See there’s always a bright side


----------



## Snakecharmer

Getting close again..... Who's up?


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Affirmative!!!
> Fur takers permit is for not for riding otters...just beavers.



You otter know FW....


----------



## Hatchetman

Who's next in line ?? Not me....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

me


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> me


Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner! Oh I forgot that place is closed.. No chicken for You...


----------



## fastwater

WOOT...WOOT...You da man ST.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> drove all the way up to Marion Indiana VA to get my teeth cleaned. but I forgot to take my antibiotics so I have to return tomorrow. sometimes things just suck now don't they?


I would suggest you mailing them to the VA to have them cleaned but with tha dagburn mailman you got they prolly wouldn't make it.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I would suggest you mailing them to the VA to have them cleaned but with tha dagburn mailman you got they prolly wouldn't make it.


I don’t think he’s ever mailed Anything that made it


----------



## scioto_alex

Somebody had to post whore it


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I don’t think he’s ever mailed Anything that made it


Especially if'n he's mailin it to poor ole ST.
ST waited so long for that check for the lottery $ that he finally had to get a loan to cover the $ whilst he waited on the check. Seeins how the check never showed, the interest on that loan built up so much ST had to sell all of his rental property's to pay the note.

And now...ST has still yet to recieve his new B-Day boat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Especially if'n he's mailin it to poor ole ST.
> ST waited so long for that check for the lottery $ that he finally had to get a loan to cover the $ whilst he waited on the check. Seeins how the check never showed, the interest on that loan built up so much ST had to sell all of his rental property's to pay the note.
> 
> And now...ST has still yet to recieve his new B-Day boat.


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> me



I had to really fight to keep that post open for 12 minutes so you could get it ST....


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> me


couldn't happen to a nicer guy. you had that one coming.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> drove all the way up to Marion Indiana VA to get my teeth cleaned. but I forgot to take my antibiotics so I have to return tomorrow. sometimes things just suck now don't they?


Sherm, I feel your pain. I have to take 4 Amoxicyllin, one hour before I sit down in the dentists chair.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> as of now im licensed for beavers...no otters


Ugg, otters bad...beavers gud. Ugg.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good night all


----------



## Lazy 8

Dad and I flew one of these Aeronca's from southern WV to northern WV. It was a 2 seater -- front and rear. Stick steered -- no yoke. Dad sat in the back and piloted. Top speed was about 110 mph and as I recall, we hit every air pocket we possibly could. 
We were delivering the plane to it's new buyer and flew home in a 4 seat Cessna that felt like a Cadillac.


----------



## scioto_alex

Good morning, you sleepyheads. Before the end of this day, I will hold the keys to a house. According to a former friend I would be living under a bridge now.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Dad and I flew one of these Aeronca's from southern WV to northern WV. It was a 2 seater -- front and rear. Stick steered -- no yoke. Dad sat in the back and piloted. Top speed was about 110 mph and as I recall, we hit every air pocket we possibly could.
> We were delivering the plane to it's new buyer and flew home in a 4 seat Cessna that felt like a Cadillac.


That's really cool lazy.
Bet you and dad had some Great times making a lot of memories flying.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Dad and I flew one of these Aeronca's from southern WV to northern WV. It was a 2 seater -- front and rear. Stick steered -- no yoke. Dad sat in the back and piloted. Top speed was about 110 mph and as I recall, we hit every air pocket we possibly could.
> We were delivering the plane to it's new buyer and flew home in a 4 seat Cessna that felt like a Cadillac.


Ever read the "Fear of Flying"?


----------



## ress

My Uncle had a 4 seater something when we were kids. He would take us for rides once in a while and I remember how loud that thing was.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody. If I recall correctly, this was about 1960.
I'll also never forget these planes were started with a prop turn. The guy standing outside getting ready to spin the prop would say to the pilot...Contact, and the pilot would open that little triangular wing vent and when ready would repeat back to the other guy, Contact. Then he'd grab the prop and give it a spin downwards. Hopefully the plane would start.
Like I've said in the past, Dad was 1/2 owner of a Piper Cub. He'd let me fly when I was 6 years old. Of course he was sitting beside me. 
It might sould like we were well off, but really we weren't. We still had brown beans and cornbread a couple of times a week.
Snakey, I have not read that book and thanks Fastwawa.


----------



## scioto_alex

I have an empty house waiting for me, with the keys here on the table. And I'm too blind to drive.

Pretty funny to sign away $61K without being able to read the documents. Of course if I were to heed the the advice of Doctor of Opthamology bobk, I'm just faking blindness. ... I'm thinking of a two-word phrase beginning with F.


----------



## Burkcarp1

scioto_alex said:


> I have an empty house waiting for me, with the keys here on the table. And I'm too blind to drive.
> 
> Pretty funny to sign away $61K without being able to read the documents. Of course if I were to heed the the advice of Doctor of Opthamology bobk, I'm just faking blindness. ... I'm thinking of a two-word phrase beginning with F.


Stop it now ALEX!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Good morning, you sleepyheads. Before the end of this day, I will hold the keys to a house. According to a former friend I would be living under a bridge now.


Alex, if you don’t like someone tell them in a PM and work out your differences that way  and stop doing it on an open form for the rest of us to see Maybe you too can have a dual at Highnoon Winner takes all


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> I have an empty house waiting for me, with the keys here on the table. And I'm too blind to drive.
> 
> Pretty funny to sign away $61K without being able to read the documents. Of course if I were to heed the the advice of Doctor of Opthamology bobk, I'm just faking blindness. ... I'm thinking of a two-word phrase beginning with F.


Alex you are making enemies stop your nonsense


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## 1basshunter

Save some popcorn for the rest of us I’m done with this crap


----------



## scioto_alex

I don't pick fights out of thin air. Someone has to provoke me into it. Someone chose to do so, and I won't lay down like a fluffy rug and tolerate being walked on.


----------



## ress

Heard the XFL starts playing games tomarrow. Low rate football,,,,,,,,IDK?


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> I don't pick fights out of thin air. Someone has to provoke me into it. Someone chose to do so, and I won't lay down like a fluffy rug and tolerate being walked on.


Whatever Alex, the point I’m trying to make is not to get this thread locked so do it in private that’s what PMs are for but I really don’t think he cares what you think and apparently neither do you care what he thinks


----------



## scioto_alex

1basshunter said:


> Whatever Alex, the point I’m trying to make is not to get this thread locked so do it in private that’s what PMs are for but I really don’t think he cares what you think and apparently neither do you care what he thinks


Yes, I think you have that right.

Respect is mutual. I get along with everyone on this board in spite of our political differences; we can shrug that off and go on having fun. Of all the members here, only one chooses to treat me like a warm brown pile, and he goes home with something stuck to his shoe.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

yall need to hit the ignore button on this person and dont peek.....


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Good suggestion ST!

Ease up brothers. Everyone relax, crack a cold one, and watch a fishing show. 

For those who don't fish, there's always Baywatch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

scioto_alex said:


> Yes, I think you have that right.
> 
> Respect is mutual. I get along with everyone on this board in spite of our political differences; we can shrug that off and go on having fun. Of all the members here, only one chooses to treat me like a warm brown pile, and he goes home with something stuck to his shoe.


We get how you feel. To be truthful I do not think he meant to Mean but more of why don’t you get your eyes fixed will that take care all your problems maybe maybe not I don’t know I believe the point he was making is how are you going to keep the house if you have no income And provide for your wife. I would get the cataract surgery. That way. That way if it was me I would be able to get a job keep it and live happily ever after. So why don’t we all just do this Alex let this be the last of it no need to reply to this but let’s go back to all having fun which is what this Thread is about


----------



## Daveo76

Hey guys, I was the victim of a porch pirate. SOB got a 10 ft Hurricane surf rod. Packed in a 5 ft tube. Amazon told me they'd make it right though, Still upsetting never the less. Gonna be my next weapon against the Hybrid Stripers at Greenup dam on the mighty Ohio River,,,,,


----------



## miked913

I'm up to 5 real cameras and a few decoys now, I know it's not the end all answer but I feel a little better and between the cams and signs, they ought to atleast think about it....

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82

Daveo76 said:


> Hey guys, I was the victim of a porch pirate. SOB got a 10 ft Hurricane surf rod. Packed in a 5 ft tube. Amazon told me they'd make it right though, Still upsetting never the less. Gonna be my next weapon against the Hybrid Stripers at Greenup dam on the mighty Ohio River,,,,,


That sucks, sorry to hear that. Glad they are making it right.


----------



## Daveo76

Thanks Smitty. Just thought it would never happen around. My mailman was pretty upset when I asked him about it. People just aren't the way they used to be


----------



## 1basshunter

Daveo76 said:


> Hey guys, I was the victim of a porch pirate. SOB got a 10 ft Hurricane surf rod. Packed in a 5 ft tube. Amazon told me they'd make it right though, Still upsetting never the less. Gonna be my next weapon against the Hybrid Stripers at Greenup dam on the mighty Ohio River,,,,,


I’m sorry to hear that but on a sidenote I just bought the same rod of fastwater Really cheap he said he found it on an abandoned house porch LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer

Daveo76 said:


> Thanks Smitty. Just thought it would never happen around. My mailman was pretty upset when I asked him about it. People just aren't the way they used to be


If I was in charge. porch pirates would resemble real pirates if caught. Off with one hand ....


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 340753
> yall need to hit the ignore button on this person and dont peek.....


Dang Tom, where did you learn how to roll a minnow?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Gotta keep ‘em dry


----------



## Daveo76

Found him. So FW fishing for Bluegills wit







h a 10 foot surf rod. Hmm, hope he got a decent price!!


----------



## scioto_alex

_=_I am on


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Alex, if you don’t like someone tell them in a PM and work out your differences that way  and stop doing it on an open form for the rest of us to see Maybe you too can have a dual at Highnoon Winner takes all


Hmmmm, I wonder who the dual is with. I’m feeling blind with the ignore feature flipped on.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder who the dual is with. I’m feeling blind with the ignore feature flipped on.


Bob, that makes 2 of us.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Dang Tom, where did you learn how to roll a minnow?


That weren't no minnie.  That was a...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Dang Tom, where did you learn how to roll a minnow?


Gotta dry em good


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder who the dual is with. I’m feeling blind with the ignore feature flipped on.


Don't look


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder who the dual is with. I’m feeling blind with the ignore feature flipped on.


Stop please Bob please be the bigger man and stop I know this is the only time that You have responded to him by me but somebody has to be the bigger man please let it be you and we Can all go back to having fun thank you


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> That weren't no minnie.  That was a...


Delicious


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Don't look


No interest.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> No interest.


You can’t see what not there


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder who the dual is with. I’m feeling blind with the ignore feature flipped on.





Lazy 8 said:


> Bob, that makes 2 of us.


X's 3...and it's been real peaceful.

With the 'ignore' don't see any more of the constant excuses and argumentative attitude coupled with the "woe is me"..."I'm the poor helpless victim with my hand out" syndrome which seems to be common in certain groups of people that self create their own problems.

That old sayin 'ignore them and they will go away' comes to mind.

More importantly...'Support Your Local Sheriff' with James Garner on The Outdoor Channel. Seen it several times.
Lumberjack show on Persuit. Looks like it's the Lumberjack show for me.

Got a good deal on a brand new 10ft surf rod if'n anyone's interested. Would even consider trade on some dried miners.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Stop please Bob please be the bigger man and stop I know this is the only time that You have responded to him by me but somebody has to be the bigger man please let it be you and we Can all go back to having fun thank you


My last response to him was a week ago. It was done in a pm so it wouldn’t wreck the thread. I have no desire to drag it on. I don’t see what’s been posted and I don’t care.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> My last response to him was a week ago. It was done in a pm so it wouldn’t wreck the thread. I have no desire to drag it on. I don’t see what’s been posted and I don’t care.


Thank you for being the bigger man now let’s all eat some popcorn


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Thank you for being the bigger man now let’s all eat some popcorn


I was thinking more like a shot of crown to get rid of this cold.


----------



## Daveo76

fastwater said:


> X's 3...and it's been real peaceful.
> 
> With the 'ignore' don't see any more of the constant excuses and argumentative attitude coupled with the "woe is me"..."I'm the poor helpless victim with my hand out" syndrome which seems to be common in certain groups of people that self create their own problems.
> 
> That old sayin 'ignore them and they will go away' comes to mind.
> 
> More importantly...'Support Your Local Sheriff' with James Garner on The Outdoor Channel. Seen it several times.
> Lumberjack show on Persuit. Looks like it's the Lumberjack show for me.
> 
> Got a good deal on a brand new 10ft surf rod if'n anyone's interested. Would even consider trade on some dried miners.


 Hey I can get bunches of minnies from the big O or the Scioto. Scioto shiners glow from the A Plant refuse and the Ohio
shiners are hearty from eating jet skis and ducks


----------



## Lazy 8

24 for a low here tonight. Bundle up and hunker down.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> 24 for a low here tonight. Bundle up and hunker down.


Yep...a bit nipplely here tonight also.
Worked tonight and spent most of my time outside.
Was dressed warm but since I've been home just can't seem to warm up.

Maybe I need a shot of bobk's Crown.


----------



## Daveo76

Clear enough here to stargaze a little. The sun seems to be missing though,,,,,,


----------



## scioto_alex

Ignorance is bliss but it's no substitute for awareness. If you choose to limit your world to only things you agree with, then you're just a goldfish swimming around in a bowl and the little plastic castle is a surprise every time.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Bob, that makes 2 of us.


bobk vs Lazy 20 paces if you can count that high.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> bobk vs Lazy 20 paces if you can count that high.


What you talkin bout Willis?


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> bobk vs Lazy 20 paces if you can count that high.


20? I can’t shoot that far. Never dual with a lazy pilot!


----------



## scioto_alex

It's "duel" not "dual"


----------



## Hatchetman

Just can't do it can ya Alex....


----------



## sherman51

scioto_alex said:


> I have an empty house waiting for me, with the keys here on the table. And I'm too blind to drive.
> 
> Pretty funny to sign away $61K without being able to read the documents. Of course if I were to heed the the advice of Doctor of Opthamology bobk, I'm just faking blindness. ... I'm thinking of a two-word phrase beginning with F.


nobody had said anything to you lately. then out of the blue you try to start stirring the pot. why don't you act like an adult and just let dead dogs lie? I think we've all had enough of your outbursts.

very happy for you on the house.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Ok guys, everyone has been babbling about putting this behind them, so I expect everyone to do that, from now on. The 30 day sandbox will fill up fast if it continues.

Respect thy neighbor, and no more cruel comments.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Newbreedfishing, You at the Expo buyin up all those LSC top secret lures???


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I hit it hard yesterday, Fastwater.
12 packs of the Joshy Galaxy Shiner should get me thru 2022. 
This color is choice!! Hopefully it gets added to their regular lineup.

Any of you guys creeping around there today??









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

In


NewbreedFishing said:


> I hit it hard yesterday, Fastwater.
> 12 packs of the Joshy Shiner should get me thru 2022.
> This color is choice!! Hopefully it gets added to their regular lineup.
> 
> Any of you guys creeping around there today??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


thanks Mich how much do I owe you


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> I hit it hard yesterday, Fastwater.
> 12 packs of the Joshy Galaxy Shiner should get me thru 2022.
> This color is choice!! Hopefully it gets added to their regular lineup.
> 
> Any of you guys creeping around there today??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Had planned on going today but had a last minute emergency come up and won't be able to make it. Work tomorrow.
Will keep an eye out for that big Joshy color.
PS...don't let ST know your secret LSC weapons.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Basshunter1...you need to load up your backpack. 

These 13 Fishing Dual Pitch 94 Walking baits look and sound killer.
























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> In
> 
> thanks Mich how much do I owe you


Bribery will get you nowhere.


----------



## fastwater

NB...is the big Joshy you're holding the Galaxy Shiner color?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

fastwater said:


> NB...is the big Joshy you're holding the Galaxy Shiner color?


Yes, that it is! Thinking those clearwater smallies will munch it.
I have seen slicks of emeralds in the mile roads area that look just like this. 

Hopefully they consider adding this color to their regularly available lineup.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm going to lay down my sword and shield down by the river side, and study war no more.


----------



## Smitty82

Did galaxy shiner debut at the expo? That color is choice!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Yes, it is a limited run, exclusively for fishing expo.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82

Man, if I would have been able to make it I woulda bought some. Hopefully they sell some online.


----------



## 1basshunter

NewbreedFishing said:


> Basshunter1...you need to load up your backpack.
> 
> These 13 Fishing Dual Pitch 94 Walking baits look and sound killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sorry I don’t have that kind of money He must have me confused with moneybag Sherman


----------



## Daveo76

NewbreedFishing said:


> Basshunter1...you need to load up your backpack.
> 
> These 13 Fishing Dual Pitch 94 Walking baits look and sound killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





1basshunter said:


> Sorry I don’t have that kind of money He must have me confused with moneybag Sherman


Looks like a great selection of wiper baits. I'd love to have some if someone can give me a web address or contact info. On a brighter note, got the new rod ordered


----------



## Burkcarp1

I also just ordered 2 custom casting rods


----------



## 1basshunter

Daveo76 said:


> Looks like a great selection of wiper baits. I'd love to have some if someone can give me a web address or contact info. On a brighter note, got the new rod ordered


You think you do I have heard from a very unreliable source that they are staking out your house and waiting to run and grab it again


----------



## Daveo76

1basshunter said:


> You think you do I have heard from a very unreliable source that they are staking out your house and waiting to run and grab it again


 The goons have been notified and will be on the porch for a 48 hr shift. Maybe shouldn't have paid them in beer though,,,,,


----------



## fastwater

Daveo76 said:


> The goons have been notified and will be on the porch for a 48 hr shift. Maybe shouldn't have paid them in beer though,,,,,


When you saw me on the street holdin my sign and hired me, it did NOT say anything about "will work for beer".
The sign said "will work for 'Crown' and fine cigars."


----------



## 1basshunter

Thanks uncle Sherman for the tickets


----------



## scioto_alex

> The goons have been notified and will be on the porch


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## G.lock

I'm not interested in 15800, but I'll get the ball rolling for ya


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## NewbreedFishing

Nice to see your at the ballet 1Basshunter. Smh

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> Nice to see your at the ballet 1Basshunter. Smh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


BH goin to the ballet would be like puttin silk socks on a chicken.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

I’m thinking he already had to many beers..


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m thinking he already had to many beers..


Either that...or his picture takin finger stutters a lot.


----------



## fastwater

dp


----------



## Daveo76

Wake up guys.


----------



## Daveo76

Maybe he stole the rod


----------



## scioto_alex

There's an ambulance idling in the parking lot but it isn't here for me.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> dp


congrats fw for sneaking in and getting 15,800.

good morning boys and girls. the start of another blessed day.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m thinking he already had to many beers..


I had way way to many beers


----------



## Lazy 8

NewbreedFishing said:


> Nice to see your at the ballet 1Basshunter. Smh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 ......................


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## scioto_alex

I'm moving to another house. It has no appliances, including no stove or refrigerator.

However , winter in Ohio is what I call Living In A Refrigerator ... nice even light ...










and I still have my trusty 48-quart camping cooler which dates back to the 1980s. So it's going to sit outside the back door until I can get over to Lowes and drop some $$$$ on appliances.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Craigslist
FB market place
Nextdoor


----------



## bajuski

Talking eyesight, I'm turning 73 soon and need my drivers license renewed. I gather up my passport and other documents, may as well get the enhanced since I gotta do it anyway and off to the bureau.
Papers are in order and now for the eye test. I see the blinking lights on the left and right and start reading, line 1 is easy, line 2 I breeze thru same with line 3 and 4 until I get to line 5. It's very blurry and I tell her so, I can't read it! But you have to she says, or else you're gonna have to either get glasses or be limited to driving daytime only.
Upset, we return to the paperwork and she notices that my eyes are teary, she says let me wipe your tears and try again. She does and we return to the viewer, I read line 5 half guessing and she says "perfect"! Mary was the nicest person ever and I wonder just how much she helped me pass. Anyways I'm good for 4 years with no restrictions, I'm getting glasses anyways though!


----------



## ress

Hmmm do her a favor and get them. In the past couple months I've had close calls with a couple drivers on a four lane street and they were attempting to turn left in their turn lane but slip half way into my lane. I could see they were confused. One I had to stop because I could not get over enough to avoid a crash.


----------



## G.lock

I can drive legally without my glasses, they are primarily bifocals( reading glasses with a mild correction for regular use). 
I choose to wear them regardlessly because it's like everything is in high definition.
This also makes me wonder how well a person can really see if they're not wearing needed glasses just for vanities sake and we all know people like that.


----------



## sherman51

I had my eyes checked at the va and they gave me glasses which make letters more crisp and sharp when i'm driving. but when I took my drivers test I passed with flying colors. I do try to wear my glasses when out on the highway. just lets me read the signs sooner. and I still need reading glasses for up close or small print.


----------



## scioto_alex

Last July I tried to drive for about 1/2 mile and it completely frightened the confidence out of me. 

It makes me wonder what the law determines as "impaired" vehicle operation. Normally that means some kind of intoxication, but what if you're completely sober but you can't see? There must be some provision in the law about that. A roadside vision test?

If I had to, HAD TO drive, I would beg a cop to take me off the road.


----------



## Lazy 8

I never wore glasses until I got in my mid 40's. Then the light's not bright enough and your arm's not long enough. So you buy some cheaters. Then gradually I got bifocals. Like you all, they make things crisper. Plus I got the anti glare treatment for night time driving. Sometimes I swear every single vehicle has their brights on.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all


----------



## ress

Finely going back to work today. Been nine days. Rash nearly gone and the pain in my lower leg is doable. Question will be if the swelling stays down. Wearing compression socks to help with that. I've spent waaaay too much time on this lap top!


----------



## 1basshunter

I've spent waaaay too much time on this lap top![/QUOTE]

We all know


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## scioto_alex

Present and counted for


----------



## Lazy 8

I have 1/2 dozen of these on order. 
https://amp.theguardian.com/technol...gates-orders-500m-hydrogen-powered-superyacht


----------



## miked913

Lazy 8 said:


> I have 1/2 dozen of these on order.
> https://amp.theguardian.com/technol...gates-orders-500m-hydrogen-powered-superyacht


I don't see a single rod holder! Completely useless in my book!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76

Been wearing glasses since I was 5 yo. About 56 yrs, and I can tell exactly when it's time for new ones. I get then thru medicare and an online site called Zenni and can get my bifocals for under $50.00. Kind of hard to look over top your specs to tie a knot!!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I have 1/2 dozen of these on order.
> https://amp.theguardian.com/technol...gates-orders-500m-hydrogen-powered-superyacht





miked913 said:


> I don't see a single rod holder! Completely useless in my book!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Like miked913...not interested...there is no 'poop deck'.


----------



## sherman51

good morning a little late this morning. had 2 doctors appointments this morning. the 1st was to get my blood thinner checked. then I went to the pee doctor who rammed his finger up my yahoo. then took a blood test and checked my bladder. everything checked out ok but i'll have to wait on the blood work.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> good morning a little late this morning. had 2 doctors appointments this morning. the 1st was to get my blood thinner checked. then I went to the pee doctor who rammed his finger up my yahoo. then took a blood test and checked my bladder. everything checked out ok but i'll have to wait on the blood work.


Uncle Sherm...very glad everything checked out okay...'butt'...way too much 'yahoo' info.


----------



## fastwater

dp


----------



## sherman51

we had our 4 granddaughters over the weekend. one was very sick and running a temperature with her legs aching and was sick at her stomach. another was just starting to cough. now if the wife and I just don't catch it we'll be good.


----------



## 1basshunter

I went to the pee doctor who rammed his finger up my yahoo.


You should’ve use Google..... Google your friend


----------



## fastwater

ST, I received the package you sent the other day.
Two things I must say...
First, do you actually know what this is...and have any idea of its value?
Second, there is absolutely no way I can accept this...


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning a little late this morning. had 2 doctors appointments this morning. the 1st was to get my blood thinner checked. then I went to the pee doctor who rammed his finger up my yahoo. then took a blood test and checked my bladder. everything checked out ok but i'll have to wait on the blood work.


Which one of you smoked a cig afterwards?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Which one of you smoked a cig afterwards?


Just the Doc's way of tellin him Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ST, I received the package you sent the other day.
> Two things I must say...
> First, do you actually know what this is...and have any idea of its value?
> Second, there is absolutely no way I can accept this...


Yes you ca . I found 16 of rhem using my metal dector. They are Spanish coins I think they are called dablons. The guy a showed them to said they may be gold. I said huh, I thought they were copper. Found them on a beach in Florida..by some mangroves.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Which one of you smoked a cig afterwards?


I was a little bit suspicious when he had a hand on each hip while his finger was still up my yahoo.

the mother took my sick granddaughter to the doctor today. it turns out she has a bad ear infection. her temp is what was causing her legs to hurt. we started giving her low dose aspirin as soon as we took her temp. she was feeling better by the time she went home last night.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I was a little bit suspicious when he had a hand on each hip while his finger was still up my yahoo.
> 
> the mother took my sick granddaughter to the doctor today. it turns out sdhe has a bad ear infection. her temp is what was causing her legs to hurt. we started giving her low dose aspirin as soon as we took her temp. she was feeling better by the time she went home last night.


Glad ur granddaughter is doing better.

That thing where he had both hands on your hips was just a slight of hand or slight of something. 
Are you 2 on a first name basis now?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

good morning rejects. you know who you are!


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> good morning rejects. you know who you are!


No idea what you’re talking about...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Mornin. Coffee time.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 341343


Hereeeeeeeeeeeeees BIGFOOT...
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.beaconjournal.com/news/20200210/2-ohio-men-say-they-encountered-bigfoot-like-creature-at-salt-fork-state-park?template=ampart


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 341355


if you have more than you need I would love to have one. fw may not want to accept one but I have no problem with it. but i've got to commend him for thinking it was to much.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> if you have more than you need I would love to have one. fw may not want to accept one but I have no problem with it. but i've got to commend him for thinking it was to much.


I'm thinking I may need to find out what they're worth. I just figured they were antique


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 341355


Yes...according to a friend of mine that's part owner in Buckeye Coin and Jewelry they are doubloons.
He is currently out of state so can't take the one you sent to him.
He wanted pics of the coin so I sent a couple to him.
His response was that it is in fact a doubloon. From the markings...specifically...a Peruvian doubloon.
He stated if the weight is between 6-7 grams his advice is to take it and put it in a safe deposit box until he can get back to evaluate it in person.
Headed to the bank shortly...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes you ca . I found 16 of rhem using my metal dector. They are Spanish coins I think they are called dablons. The guy a showed them to said they may be gold. I said huh, I thought they were copper. Found them on a beach in Florida..by some mangroves.


You should have dug up the treasure chest, you can buy a boat like Bill Gates except with rodholders.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> You should have digged up the treasure chest, you can buy a boat like Bill Gates except with rodholders.


I just counted 14 plus the one i sent to Stacy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> You should have dug up the treasure chest, you can buy a boat like Bill Gates except with rodholders.


chest ? They were spread out a bit


----------



## Snakecharmer

Maybe you can buy a parrot to go along with your pirate booty.


----------



## Daveo76

The rod has arrived, Came UPS this time and he saw the front door open and we waved him in. 10 ft Penn Squadron. The wipers are gonna love that!! Oh, good morning. The dubloons are beautiful by the way. Get well to the gal Sherm.


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 341355


If those things turn out to be real this might qualify as the coolest thing I’ve ever seen on OGF!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobberbucket said:


> If those things turn out to be real this might qualify as the coolest thing I’ve ever seen on OGF!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were at least 13 to 16 inches deep in the sand / muck


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 341355


There were supposed to be some of those in a tool chest I bought from a guy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> They were at least 13 to 16 inches deep in the sand / muck


What city in Florida were you at?


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 341343


Do we really know if he is not a she.


----------



## fastwater

bobberbucket said:


> If those things turn out to be real this might qualify as the coolest thing I’ve ever seen on OGF!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As soon as friend gets back to Ohio he will take the one ST sent me and examine it. As far as the weight parameters, it is between the 6-7gram.
That's why he suggested me putting it in a safe deposit box until he can further examine it.
ST, would strongly suggest you do the same with the other 14.
Your retirement may have come way earlier than you thought...
Also, after friend examines the one you sent me and says it is authentic, though I can't tell you how much I appreciate it, due to the extremely high value just wouldn't feel right keeping it and will be hand delivering it back to you ASAP.
Will give you a call when it gets examined...


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> There were supposed to be some of those in a tool chest I bought from a guy.


They were in the grinder box?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> They were in the grinder box?


Nope, not in that box either. I think you 2 clowns are up to something. I'm not buying stuff from either one of you again! Oh wait..... I didn't pay you yet.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Nope, not in that box either. I think you 2 clowns are up to something. I'm not buying stuff from either one of you again! *Oh wait.....* *I didn't pay you yet*.


LOL...
...sending Mongo the repo man shortly. 
No since in me worrying about that...
...you are worrying enough for the both of us. 
Plus...you just want to hurry up and meet so you can give me that croup you've been wanting to get rid of.


----------



## bobberbucket

I was gonna take up gold prospecting. Maybe I need a metal detector instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

bobberbucket said:


> I was gonna take up gold prospecting. Maybe I need a metal detector instead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a couple friends that are addicted to metal detecting.
Both have researched history and have a lot of maps of prime property where historic events have happened.
One has been doing it for years and has cases of very valuable coins and artifacts he has found.
According to them... like hunting...getting permission to hunt private property can be difficult as many 'detectors' have left property they had permission to dig on with either open holes or not properly filled holes after digging. 
Again, just like getting permission to hunt private property, getting permission to detect/ dig on private property is difficult. Often...we are our own worse enemy.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> LOL...
> ...sending Mongo the repo man shortly.
> No since in me worrying about that...
> ...you are worrying enough for the both of us.
> Plus...you just want to hurry up and meet so you can give me that croup you've been wanting to get rid of.


I’d like to give it to someone. I’m sick of being sick. I did wipe my nose with a few 100.00 bills of yours. Don’t be upset if they are stuck together when I give them to ya.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Me when we meet:









Hope you get feelin better.


----------



## ress

I have a bag of those dang coins somewhere out in shed. Been throwing them at the squirrels!





Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> I have a bag of those dang coins somewhere out in shed. Been throwing them at the squirrels!
> 
> Stop throwing them at squirrels and throw them at Sherman
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

I've got one of these Tresoro detectors. It's not very expensive but it packs a big wallop if you read about them. 
The nicest thing I ever found was some old Morgan silver dollars from the late 1800's. It's kind of funny, in the late 1800's those were worth a dollar but today I think they're prolly worth somewhere around 17 to 20 dollars and that's just for their silver content. My user name on the metal detectors forum is, Mother Lode. 
That's where I learned about this detector.
https://www.smarterhobby.com/metal-detecting/tesoro-compadre-metal-detector-review/


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Tom, did you check that recliner you sold for cash down in the nooks and crannies? The reason I ask is because I thought Shermie sat in it when he was visiting you. Liable to be a Mother Lode in there. 
Might be enough to put your kid thru college?


----------



## fastwater

^^^Ifn it fell outta uncle Sherman shorts...you don't want it..


----------



## Lazy 8

I just discovered these boys. They's funny and they's can pic.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m the the guy that would bend over for a dollar and throw my back out


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Hatchetman

Mornin everyone....


----------



## sherman51

good morning on this wintery day. we are under a winter storm advisory until 1:00 pm tomorrow.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ^^^Ifn it fell outta uncle Sherman shorts...you don't want it..


Gives a whole new meaning to nugget.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to nugget.


Instead of golden it'd be more like a mystery nugget.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning on this wintery day. we are under a winter storm advisory until 1:00 pm tomorrow.


Shermie, hopefully this will help you to...Ride the Storm Out....


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to nugget.


thars gold in them thar shorts. just not the kind you'd like to bite on to see if its real, lol.


----------



## Daveo76

Who you guys workin for, Parker or Tony Beets?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Damn... Got to pay the Real Estate Tax Bill today....Not getting my money's worth but what can you do.Now that I'm old enough, still can't get the homestead exemption break….


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Damn... Got to pay the Real Estate Tax Bill today....Not getting my money's worth but what can you do.Now that I'm old enough, still can't get the homestead exemption break….


Well...you could go without payin it and get by for at least 3-4 yrs before the hammer finally dropped.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Well...you could go without payin it and get by for at least 3-4 yrs before the hammer finally dropped.


The hammer would drop, so not an option. Might need to cull some of my excess backup rods and reels though.....Nasci's, Citica's Curado's anyone..


----------



## sherman51

yep I start paying my tax's this yr. I got a home equity line of credit and paid off the mortgage. and I paid my tax's and insurance with my mortgage. now I pay them out of pocket.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> yep I start paying my tax's this yr. I got a home equity line of credit and paid off the mortgage. and I paid my tax's and insurance with my mortgage. now I pay them out of pocket.


Sherman I’ll pay you’re if you pay off my 3 homes but you jump on this fast or someone else beat you to it


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> The hammer would drop, so not an option. Might need to cull some of my excess backup rods and reels though.....Nasci's, Citica's Curado's anyone..


Put the price out there...always interested in deals on rods and reels especially quality Shimano reels.

Have any smokers you might be selling??? 
I for one am looking to get a smoker and know for a fact that there are a few here on OGF that are really into smoking and would be interested as well.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Sherman I’ll pay you’re if you pay off my 3 homes but you jump on this fast or someone else beat you to it


Careful what ya ask for BH.
Remember...uncle Sherm has homes and property in high rent districts all over the country.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> The hammer would drop, so not an option. Might need to cull some of my excess backup rods and reels though.....Nasci's, Citica's Curado's anyone..


Prices. Homestead prices


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Prices. Homestead prices


Yep...we need 'homestead' prices on the rods/reels.


----------



## ress

You guys getting those girly pics on the right side of the page? DANG!


----------



## fastwater

Nope!!!
You gotta stay off them 'girly' websites.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Put the price out there...always interested in deals on rods and reels especially quality Shimano reels.
> 
> Have any smokers you might be selling???
> I for one am looking to get a smoker and know for a fact that there are a few here on OGF that are really into smoking and would be interested as well.


No Smokers...….…..


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> You guys getting those girly pics on the right side of the page? DANG!


Is it the Revolve Woman's clothes? That's pretty hot. Haven't seen my wife in them yet..


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Sherman I’ll pay you’re if you pay off my 3 homes but you jump on this fast or someone else beat you to it


One houses taxes are enough for me...But yikes on all that lakefront property...


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Tom, First off i would like to thank you for that most generous offer you offered me. But I don’t actually need it and I believe someone else would probably benefit from it or appreciate it more.


----------



## sherman51

we have about 3" of snow on the ground and still snowing. looks like were getting a little bit of winter. supposed to get snow again tomorrow then turn cold Friday before warming back up.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Been raining here all afternoon with no sign of letting up. Flash flood warnings for several counties down this way. Temps supposed to drop...probably turn everything into a giant skating rink.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Hay Tom, First off i would like to thank you for that most generous offer you offered me. But I don’t actually need it and I believe someone else would probably benefit from it or appreciate it more.


The detail in them are actually very beautiful!


----------



## Burkcarp1

St Hey thanks man I really appreciate the offer but I’ll have to pass ..I can’t do it. Sorry my friend.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wow....you guys are something else. I'll make a few more calls I guess


----------



## 1basshunter

Look everyone Sherman is at my lake house


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 341671
> Look everyone Sherman is at my lake house


Saw him on the lake.
Said he was fishing for doubloons:


----------



## bobberbucket

fastwater said:


> Saw him on the lake.
> Said he was fishing for doubloons:
> View attachment 341681


I saw a fellow using one of those in the Kokosing River probably 15 years ago. It was pretty neat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Saw him on the lake.
> Said he was fishing for doubloons:
> View attachment 341681


to bad I didnt catch one. it would change my whole life. I could mark off Venice la red fish fishing from my bucket list.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i have 4 left now....


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> to bad I didnt catch one. it would change my whole life. I could mark off Venice la red fish fishing from my bucket list.


Uncle Sherm...you don't need one of then life changin doubloons to go to Venice!
Why didn't you say you wanted to go there...will see what we here on the derailer can do to get the $ fer you to go.
Just looked and Venice is really nice and not all that far:
https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...26102-Central_Canal-Indianapolis_Indiana.html


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> i have 4 left now....


You're going through Doubloons like Sherm goes through shorts.


----------



## Lazy 8

What's a fellow Derailer haveta do to get his hands on one of them thar looneytoons? Abbadeea abbadeea that's almost all folks.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 341819


This is for you lazy and I don’t remember if it was Bc or ress that posted them fish but he Deserves a big round of applause for that


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> What's a fellow Derailer haveta do to get his hands on one of them thar looneytoons? Abbadeea abbadeea that's almost all folks.


PM ME YOUR ADDRESS BROTHER.... 3 left


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> PM ME YOUR ADDRESS BROTHER.... 3 left


Yeah I took mine to the bank this morning.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Yeah I took mine to the bank this morning.


What did they say???


----------



## 1basshunter

Tom have you got the one that I sent back to you yesterday morning?if not let me know I have a Tracking number for it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Tom have you got the one that I sent back to you yesterday morning?if not let me know I have a Tracking number for it


Not yet....how did you ship???


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Not yet....how did you ship???


FedEx ground


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m thinking Sherman might be sick he hasn’t moved and he’s starting to look like a dead fish


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> What did they say???


They didn’t see it, I put in safe deposit box


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> They didn’t see it, I put in safe deposit box


They didn't see mine either. Put it in a small velvet bag a pocket watch came in and put the bag in a small box before I ever got to the bank.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 341845
> I’m thinking Sherman might be sick he hasn’t moved and he’s starting to look like a dead fish


He just looks a tad thirsty and dehydrated.
Well, he's also looking a little scaley? I think he needs to moisturize.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...you don't need one of then life changin doubloons to go to Venice!
> Why didn't you say you wanted to go there...will see what we here on the derailer can do to get the $ fer you to go.
> Just looked and Venice is really nice and not all that far:
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...26102-Central_Canal-Indianapolis_Indiana.html


apparently you didnt get the Louisiana behind Venice.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> apparently you didnt get the Louisiana behind Venice.


What's makes the difference...all them thar Venices are the same. Ya seen one, ya seen em all.
They even got them thar gondola things at that one in Indianar just like over thar in that Italian place where them fellars dressed in funny clothes row you and the missus in a boat singin in a furrin language.
Heck...ill even come up thar to Venice in Indianar and gondola you and momma whilst saranatin you guys with my best rendition of 'All My X's Live in Texas'.
Won't charge ya a dime.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> He just looks a tad thirsty and dehydrated.
> Well, he's also looking a little scaley? I think he needs to moisturize.


Show him one of them dagburn doubloons and he'll perk up like a Doberman watchin a chaingang.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> This is for you lazy and I don’t remember if it was Bc or ress that posted them fish but he Deserves a big round of applause for that


Good one.


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys and gals. i've started a brand new day. thank god for every day I rise.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Valentines Day! Bought roses for the wife at Costco. Dozen for $15.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Gonna be a good day tater!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Bought roses for the wife at Costco. Dozen for $15.


Cheapskate..


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Bought roses for the wife at Costco. Dozen for $15.





Burkcarp1 said:


> Cheapskate..


That's why he hasn't seen momma in them 'hot' Revolve Woman's clothes he likes so well...


Snakecharmer said:


> Is it the Revolve Woman's clothes? That's pretty hot. Haven't seen my wife in them yet..


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Cheapskate..


Longstems are Longstems… Why pay $75 if you don't have too...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

3 left but i'm gonna keep 2. 1 for each grand kid. I put them in the memories boxes i have been making. Lazy....yours is on the way. I have a good idea who i'm sending the last one too....just got the address this morning. I hope you all keep them..Save and cherish. I had the appraisal finished...Wow!!~


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> That's why he hasn't seen momma in them 'hot' Revolve Woman's clothes he likes so well...


i will pm you on the last one tell me what you think


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> That's why he hasn't seen momma in them 'hot' Revolve Woman's clothes he likes so well...


You could be right...Maybe I'll get surprised tonight!


----------



## Zanderis

Snakecharmer said:


> Longstems are Longstems… Why pay $75 if you don't have too...





Snakecharmer said:


> Longstems are Longstems… Why pay $75 if you don't have too...










A FISHERPERSONS IDEAL BOUQUET


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> i will pm you on the last one tell me what you think


Excellent!!!
Couldnt think of a better thing to do then what you're doing with the last one.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> i will pm you on the last one tell me what you think


Give it to Alex


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> 3 left but i'm gonna keep 2. 1 for each grand kid. I put them in the memories boxes i have been making. Lazy....yours is on the way. I have a good idea who i'm sending the last one too....just got the address this morning. I hope you all keep them..Save and cherish. I had the appraisal finished...Wow!!~


THANKS BROTHER!


----------



## Burkcarp1

He will be very excited once he sees it.. I know I was.


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> PM ME YOUR ADDRESS BROTHER.... 3 left


You got my addy....


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Give it to Alex


If'n he does...you can bet uncle Sherms nephew will never be without Netflex again.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> 3 left but i'm gonna keep 2. 1 for each grand kid. I put them in the memories boxes i have been making. Lazy....yours is on the way. I have a good idea who i'm sending the last one too....just got the address this morning. I hope you all keep them..Save and cherish. *I had the appraisal finished...Wow!!~*


I kinda figured the appraisal was gonna be good...never even dreamed it would be what it is.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I kinda figured the appraisal was gonna be good...never even dreamed it would be what it is.


Mind blowing?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Have any smokers you might be selling???
> I for one am looking to get a smoker and know for a fact that there are a few here on OGF that are really into smoking and would be interested as well.


No luck with the masterbuilt?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> I kinda figured the appraisal was gonna be good...never even dreamed it would be what it is.


Thats awesome! I guess the grinder is free now since you landed the mother load. You guys are all rich beyond words. You want to buy my boat while you are loaded?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> No luck with the masterbuilt?


No!
Did a bit of research on troubleshooting the typical problems with them. Took most all electrical connections loose and cleaned them, removed control panel and inspected wiring from panel down to igniter. All looked good. Need to call MB about a control panel...just haven't gotten around to it yet. 
Been trying to catch a deal Traeger pellet smoker at the same place grinder came from. They get them from time to time.


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Bought roses for the wife at Costco. Dozen for $15.


I bought my wife some four roses bourbon. Does that count?


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> I bought my wife some four roses bourbon. Does that count?


Only if you drink it..


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> No!
> Did a bit of research on troubleshooting the typical problems with them. Took most all electrical connections loose and cleaned them, removed control panel and inspected wiring from panel down to igniter. All looked good. Need to call MB about a control panel...just haven't gotten around to it yet.
> Been trying to catch a deal Traeger pellet smoker at the same place grinder came from. They get them from time to time.[
> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> I’m sure it’s the control board. I remember reading a post from rec tec that they sometimes have deals on ones that were damaged a bit during shipping. Just a thought.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Thats awesome! I guess the grinder is free now since you landed the mother load. You guys are all rich beyond words. You want to buy my boat while you are loaded?


You'll just go out and buy another boat if'n I did.
But you can bet that If'n I was in the market for a new boat, I would jump on that sweet setup in a heartbeat.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Only if you drink it..


That will not be a problem. Got Monday off so it’s my 3 day project along with a couple other things on the list.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> You'll just go out and buy another boat if'n I did.
> But you can bet that If'n I was in the market for a new boat, I would jump on that sweet setup in a heartbeat.


 That’s the plan right now. Stopped at Knox marine last weekend at the show. I spent way too much time bonding with the new rangers. Momma even gave me the green light. Must have been the bottle of cold medicine I had here chug!


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> That’s the plan right now. Stopped at Knox marine last weekend at the show. I spent way too much time bonding with the new rangers. Momma even gave me the green light. Must have been the bottle of cold medicine I had here chug!


Never drink at the boat show or you might end up with a new boat.Not even for medicinal purposes..


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Never drink at the boat show or you might end up with a new boat.Not even for medicinal purposes..


Wise words of wisdom right there. Lol


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> I kinda figured the appraisal was gonna be good...never even dreamed it would be what it is.


Curious people need to know!


----------



## fastwater

[


Snakecharmer said:


> Curious people need to know!


Curiosity killed the cat!!!
Sorry...Not for me to discuss!
You'll have to talk to ST about that.


----------



## bruce

My hair is all most gone. I have about a quarter left. By the end of feb I will most likely be bald.


----------



## CoonDawg92

Hang in there Bruce, we are pulling for you!


----------



## Lazy 8

Thomas - my dubloon arrived via a drone, all safe and sound. 
I can't believe the "heft" these things have. That drone was smoking when it arrived and when it left. I think this dubloon pulled it's pudding.


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> My hair is all most gone. I have about a quarter left. By the end of feb I will most likely be bald.


Hair is overrated anyway Bruce.
You stay strong.
Continued prayer...


----------



## Lazy 8

Mo


bruce said:


> My hair is all most gone. I have about a quarter left. By the end of feb I will most likely be bald.


I hear ya brother. Mines almost gone up on top. I blame the headboard.


----------



## bruce

Well that is self inflected.


Lazy 8 said:


> Mo
> 
> I hear ya brother. Mines almost gone up on top. I blame the headboard.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bruce said:


> My hair is all most gone. I have about a quarter left. By the end of feb I will most likely be bald.


Shave it off your sezy bald.. prayers


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Thomas - my dubloon arrived via a drone, all safe and sound.
> I can't believe the "heft" these things have. That drone was smoking when it arrived and when it left. I think this dubloon pulled it's pudding.


Heavy huh....almost ounce


----------



## Snakecharmer

bruce said:


> My hair is all most gone. I have about a quarter left. By the end of feb I will most likely be bald.


It should grow back in time...Gives you a chance to try a new hair style.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Just came back from Valentines Day dinner....Temp dropped from 15 degrees in Mentor to 3 degrees in my Chesterland driveway.... Pretty crunchy snow....


----------



## G.lock

Hey Bruce:
When my grandsons hair grew back after his chemo it was red and wavy. By the time six months had past his natural straight blond hair started growing out.
Evidently it's common for for your hair to be different at first but revert to normal.
Who knew!


----------



## 1basshunter

bruce said:


> My hair is all most gone. I have about a quarter left. By the end of feb I will most likely be bald.


Hang in there brother it temporarily and sucks I know but you’re going to get better and you’re hair wil grow back... and getting better is going to be Worth it


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Right Nippy in Chesterland...…0 degrees.. Good Mornin.


----------



## ress

-3 chill factor here in Findlay. - - - Bruce, my best thoughts and prayer for you. Hang Tough!


----------



## Burkcarp1

I can’t decide if I want to cash that doubloon in to pay for my new boat or just make a loan?


----------



## fastwater

^^^Save the doubloon/gold and make the loan.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> I can’t decide if I want to cash that doubloon in to pay for my new boat or just make a loan?


I was sorta hoping you guys would hold on to them. But do what you want...tom


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I was sorta hoping you guys would hold on to them. But do what you want...tom


I know mine won't be going anywhere but where it's at.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> I can’t decide if I want to cash that doubloon in to pay for my new boat or just make a loan?


How do you make a loan? Recipe please.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> How do you make a loan? Recipe please.


Easy. we whip em up here all the time


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> How do you make a loan? Recipe please.


Some people never needed one but most of us normal guys had no choice.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> How do you make a loan? Recipe please.


EZBITE'S recipe:
https://sallysbakingaddiction.com/scones-recipe/


----------



## Snakecharmer

page 800


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well boyz....I came upon a little cash and done something that should have been done years ago. HUH?


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well boyz....I came upon a little cash and done something that should have been done years ago. HUH?
> View attachment 342203


You GO ST!!!
Got some a few years ago.
Don't wear em anymore cause when I wore them, I could hear all the bad things people were sayin about me.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Some people never needed one but most of us normal guys had no choice.


Yep, had no choice. That’s why I was hoping for a simple recipe. ST will whip a batch up.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Yep, had no choice. That’s why I was hoping for a simple recipe. ST will whip a batch up.


After ST's doubloon 'Rush', he no longer needs to purchase anything on credit. Talked to him the other day and he is looking at huge diesel pushin RV's and payin cash.
But I'd say he can whip you up a recipe he learned from when he was one of us 'commoners'.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> After ST's doubloon 'Rush', he no longer needs to purchase anything on credit. Talked to him the other day and he is looking at huge diesel pushin RV's and payin cash.
> But I'd say he can whip you up a recipe he learned from when he was one of us 'commoners'.


Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## Shad Rap

Anyone watching the 500 today?


----------



## Lazy 8

Shad Rap said:


> Anyone watching the 500 today?


I saw where the Big Dawg is going to say, Gentlemen...Start Your Engines!


----------



## Shad Rap

Lazy 8 said:


> I saw where the Big Dawg is going to say, Gentlemen...Start Your Engines!


This is about the only race of the year I watch anymore...


----------



## bobk

Shad Rap said:


> Anyone watching the 500 today?


I watched the big race a few years after Dale senior died and it wasn’t the same. Used to watch nascar all the time but it’s been years since I’ve watched a race. His death took the interest for me away.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> I watched the big race a few years after Dale senior died and it wasn’t the same. Used to watch nascar all the time but it’s been years since I’ve watched a race. His death took the interest for me away.


 all you need to do is go over to your little buddies new house and watch it with him and do some Bonding
Ps I think I already know what your Responses is to me over that


----------



## bajuski

Hey, where is derailer Alex? Did he not get a coin maybe? OGF jail?


----------



## G.lock

Hey:
We're off to the races now! 
GO


----------



## G.lock

Whoa:
I'm serving up a nice slow pitch for #16,000 and no ones jumping?
40 minutes so far.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Closing in


----------



## M R DUCKS

And


----------



## M R DUCKS

WTH ,
Where was Sherm


----------



## 1basshunter

M R DUCKS said:


> WTH ,
> Where was Sherm


He’s sleeping as usual


----------



## bruce

So you want to know when your wife calls you ass h00lle.


Saugeye Tom said:


> Well boyz....I came upon a little cash and done something that should have been done years ago. HUH?
> View attachment 342203


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> After ST's doubloon 'Rush', he no longer needs to purchase anything on credit. Talked to him the other day and he is looking at huge diesel pushin RV's and payin cash.
> But I'd say he can whip you up a recipe he learned from when he was one of us 'commoners'.


Sherm has some Rv's he'd sell to Tom...


----------



## threeten

The grandkids call me “grandpa what”
Starting to catch some flack from the Mrs. too!!


Saugeye Tom said:


> Well boyz....I came upon a little cash and done something that should have been done years ago. HUH?
> View attachment 342203


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> all you need to do is go over to your little buddies new house and watch it with him and do some Bonding
> Ps I think I already know what your Responses is to me over that


Hey now. Let’s not get carried away with ideas like that.


----------



## fastwater

Shad Rap said:


> Anyone watching the 500 today?


Just now got home and tuned it in.
It's about the only one I tune into anymore also. 
Never used to miss a race. Even went to a couple every year and had the pleasure of meeting several drivers including Sr.
Like bobk said,after he died, just isn't the same.
Heck, I don't even watch it enough to understand all this 'stage' crap.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm has some Rv's he'd sell to Tom...


ST's lookin at them brand new diesel pushers.
Here's a pic of one of the ones he's checkin out.
He just doesn't yet know what floor plan he wants:
https://www.thormotorcoach.com/tuscany/

Don't think uncle Sherm has any of those.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ST's lookin at them brand new diesel pushers.
> Here's a pic of one of the ones he's checkin out.
> He just doesn't yet know what floor plan he wants:
> https://www.thormotorcoach.com/tuscany/
> 
> Don't think uncle Sherm has any of those.


what channel is the race on the 2019 race is on fox


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> what channel is the race on the 2019 race is on fox


It’s on channel....... 

Did you hear the channel with your new hearings aids


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> what channel is the race on the 2019 race is on fox


It's raining... No race until Monday...Luckily for some its a Holiday.


----------



## 1basshunter

Remember that old commercial do you hear me now!!!!!!!!!!!

tom can yes and stop yelling


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Remember that old commercial do you hear me now!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tom can yes and stop yelling


That wasn't nice!!!
Now say "I'm sorry".


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> That wasn't nice!!!
> Now say "I'm sorry".


I did maybe he just don’t hear me


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry Tom I’ll stop now


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Basshunter


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Muhahaha


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Basshunter
> View attachment 342431


I deserve that one


----------



## Daveo76

Gmornin' gentlemen,,,,,


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I watched the big race a few years after Dale senior died and it wasn’t the same. Used to watch nascar all the time but it’s been years since I’ve watched a race. His death took the interest for me away.


The first race I ever went to was in Richmond. Dale Sr. was a rookie.


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> Basshunter
> View attachment 342431



That sombit.. looks like it's loaded and ready to fire !!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 342511


The donkey done good.


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> That sombit.. looks like it's loaded and ready to fire !!


Always afraid to look at it cause thinkin it will go off at any minute blowin up my computer.



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 342511


Another great catch from BK...our resident "walleye slayer".


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Smitty82

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 342519


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## fastwater

Shoooee...that's a monster for sure.
You get it recently?


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Shoooee...that's a monster for sure.
> You get it recently?


Couple hrs ago


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 342519


Sweetass sassafras!


----------



## fastwater

That lake is amazing.
Just glad you're able to get out on it.
Looks like about 2 1/2-3' rollers...is that right?


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> That lake is amazing.
> Just glad you're able to get out on it.
> Looks like about 2 1/2-3' rollers...is that right?


There was some 5’s mixed in. Rolling from the NE. My face and ears are burning now..


----------



## fastwater

5' rollers coming from one direction sure aren't anything to sneeze at but sure beat 5' chop coming from all angles.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## fastwater

Very chilling ending to Daytona 500.
Prayers out to Ryan Newman and family...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burcarp is spoiled...lives on the lake


----------



## 1basshunter

For you lazy


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Burcarp is spoiled...lives on the lake


He's also got a good ol lady. She's the best keeper he ever got.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Burcarp is spoiled...lives on the lake


Lol!
I could stand a bit of that spoiling.
Makes me think about relocating next to a fav. body of water.
Heck...if it wasn't for the winters LSC would be the perfect lake.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 342575
> For you lazy


For you BH...


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Lol!
> I could stand a bit of that spoiling.
> Makes me think about relocating next to a fav. body of water.
> Heck...if it wasn't for the winters LSC would be the perfect lake.


Ain’t nothing like ole mother erie!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Ain’t nothing like ole mother erie!


Believe you're right BK.
Sons F-n-L guided up there for almost 40 yrs. 
Retired, sold, house, boat and business 4-5 yrs ago and bought a place in Fla. 
Missed Erie so bad he now has a place and another boat on the lake around Geneva where he spends his summers then goes to Fla. in the winter. Doesn't guide anymore...just takes the family/friends out leisurely.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Believe you're right BK.
> Sons F-n-L guided up there for almost 40 yrs.
> Retired, sold, house, boat and business 4-5 yrs ago and bought a place in Fla.
> Missed Erie so bad he now has a place and another boat on the lake around Geneva where he spends his summers then goes to Fla. in the winter. Doesn't guide anymore...just takes the family/friends out leisurely.


After living in Pinellas Co for a couple of years, they calls them folks, Snow Birds.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> After living in Pinellas Co for a couple of years, they calls them folks, Snow Birds.


Yup!
He's a snow bird for sure.
Even bought himself one of them places down there in a community where you gotta be 55 or older. Place has its own golf course so he took up golfin. He's about 6'7" and every bit of 280. Looks like a bald headed Sasquatch chasin them little white balls around.
Comes here bout the 1st of April...heads to Fla. bout the 1st of Nov.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Believe you're right BK.
> Sons F-n-L guided up there for almost 40 yrs.
> Retired, sold, house, boat and business 4-5 yrs ago and bought a place in Fla.
> Missed Erie so bad he now has a place and another boat on the lake around Geneva where he spends his summers then goes to Fla. in the winter. Doesn't guide anymore...just takes the family/friends out leisurely.


Wonder what his name is.. I also keep a boat at Geneva and might know him.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Believe you're right BK.
> Sons F-n-L guided up there for almost 40 yrs.
> Retired, sold, house, boat and business 4-5 yrs ago and bought a place in Fla.
> Missed Erie so bad he now has a place and another boat on the lake around Geneva where he spends his summers then goes to Fla. in the winter. Doesn't guide anymore...just takes the family/friends out leisurely.


Does he monster carp fish????


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Does he monster carp fish????


No that’s sherm


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> No that’s sherm


Sherm? That name sounds familiar?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Wonder what his name is.. I also keep a boat at Geneva and might know him.


Check our PM.



1basshunter said:


> Does he monster carp fish????


He started when he went to Fla. and was havin a blast.
Was out one day in the boat and was approached by a couple boats loaded with some rough lookin fella's askin him for his carp fishin membership card.
He didn't know what they were talkin about.
Seems the carp fishermen down there have unionized and if'n you want to fish fer carp, you have to join.
Dues are $2000/yr.
You'll never guess who the Pres. of the union is...


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Check our PM.
> 
> 
> 
> He started when he went to Fla. and was havin a blast.
> Was out one day in the boat and was approached by a couple boats loaded with some rough lookin fella's askin him for his carp fishin members card.
> He didn't know what they were talkin about.
> Seems the carp fishermen down there have unionized and if'n you want to fish fer carp, you have to join.
> Dues are $2000/yr.
> You'll never guess who the Pres. of the union is...


Alex??????


----------



## fastwater

Don't know any Alex!


----------



## fastwater

*A Simple Fix For Snoring And Sleep Apnea*
By Clipple - The Snoring Solution


----------



## Hatchetman

Is Alex in band camp? Where's Sherm at?....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hatchetman said:


> Is Alex in band camp? Where's Sherm at?....


Not sure where Sherms at unless maybe ST gave him that last doubloon, ifn he did Sherms probably traveling the world buying boats,RVs etc. oh and carp fishing..


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> *A Simple Fix For Snoring And Sleep Apnea*
> By Clipple - The Snoring Solution


Where does that go?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Where does that go?


 It looks like it might fit on a toe??maybe? I can think of a couple other spots but I’m thinking it would surely be a bit uncomfortable at those spots


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> It looks like it might fit on a toe??maybe? I can think of a couple other spots but I’m thinking it would surely but a bit uncomfortable at those spots


I think like a Bullring...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Not sure where Sherms at unless maybe ST gave him that last doubloon, ifn he did Sherms probably traveling the world buying boats,RVs etc. oh and carp fishing..


Yes...probably on a huuuuge shopping spree.



Lazy 8 said:


> Where does that go?





Burkcarp1 said:


> It looks like it might fit on a toe??maybe? I can think of a couple other spots but I’m thinking it would surely but a bit uncomfortable at those spots


It's called a Clipple.
I keep getting it here on OGF as a sponsored add.
Just clip it on the bottom of your nose and supposed to stop snoring.
Checked the price...and reviews and was not impressed.
Price was high for a cheap piece of plastic and at the same time, many complained it came off during sleep and also broke.

This inspired me to go into business selling a much better product for just a few $'s more($49.95) but is guaranteed for life, and will surely not come off. Though its great for stopping snoring, it can also be used in many other areas as well.
I've named it the 'Gripple':









Hurry to place your order while supplies last!!!


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> I think like a Bullring...


It’s so small. So sad for that guy.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> It looks like it might fit on a toe??maybe? I can think of a couple other spots but I’m thinking it would surely be a bit uncomfortable at those spots


Those spots will most likely stop the snoring though.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I SENT SOMETHING TO SHERM AND HAVE NOT HEARD A PEEP...USPS OF COURSE


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I SENT SOMETHING TO SHERM AND HAVE NOT HEARD A PEEP...USPS OF COURSE


If an offer to meet...and buy him lunch does not bring him out of hiding, there is a serious problem.
If after the above attempt is made...if'n he still doesn't come out of the woodwork, maybe we outta form a posse and head up to Indianer lookin fer him. The ****** might have him and his horse buried in the sand with nothin but his head sticken out like that ole fellar in Jeremiah Johnson.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I think Sherm and Alex are on a roadtrip together. They've both been awfully quiet.


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> I think Sherm and Alex are on a roadtrip together. They've both been awfully quiet.


Just heard from Sherman and you guys are right about the road trip Sherman broke down in BFE Alex want after the parts with his little red wagon


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You GO ST!!!
> Got some a few years ago.
> Don't wear em anymore cause when I wore them, I could hear all the bad things people were sayin about me.


nobody in his right mind would say anything bad about you. your just one of the sweetest teddy bears on this thread, yeah right.



1basshunter said:


> I deserve that one


it looks just like I remember you.



Snakecharmer said:


> I think Sherm and Alex are on a roadtrip together. They've both been awfully quiet.


the septic tank over flowed in tn so I headed that way. got there just as the truck was pumping it out. only charged me 300.00. stayed a few extra days visiting family. didnt take my computer. but look out now because i'm back.

don't have a clue what happened to alex. no way was his feelings hurt.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Glad your OK. Guess we cant blame you for plugging the septic or can we?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

So.......sometimes people move from site to site and stir the pot. I have information fro. A RELIABLE source that those things may happen on really good sites...even the best.... like us.. the bestest way to stop this is to ignore or dismiss comments you don't like or that stir your innermost desire to......be mean...or. bad


----------



## ress

Well said


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Glad your OK. *Guess we cant blame you for plugging the septic or can we?*


*
*
You know he just came back from there not long ago!
If'n you don't think he couldn't of plugged it, call the sewers and drains dept in any county in the Fla. They know him on a first named basis.


----------



## Burkcarp1

So what you’re saying is on my way to Florida I might see a wanted poster on ole Sherm?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> So what you’re saying is on my way to Florida I might see a wanted poster on ole Sherm?


Yup...I thinkin what he did to their sewage system is the real reason he doesn't go down there anymore. 
Heck...I bet there's even 'No Trespassing Uncle Sherm" signs at the Georgia/Fla line.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Yup...I thinkin what he did to their sewage system is the real reason he doesn't go down there anymore.
> Heck...I bet there's even 'No Trespassing Uncle Sherm" signs at the Georgia/Fla line.


If I see one I’ll take a picture of it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Glad your OK. Guess we cant blame you for plugging the septic or can we?


Shermie, what'd I tell you about Taco Bueno and Schlitz?
JUST SAY NO!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> So.......sometimes people move from site to site and stir the pot. I have information fro. A RELIABLE source that those things may happen on really good sites...even the best.... like us.. the bestest way to stop this is to ignore or dismiss comments you don't like or that stir your innermost desire to......be mean...or. bad


Keep your head low and fly under the radar. That's how I've survived 18 years at work.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## NewbreedFishing

TURN and BURN 1 Basshunter!!


----------



## 1basshunter

NewbreedFishing said:


> TURN and BURN 1 Basshunter!!


Good morning mich


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> So.......sometimes people move from site to site and stir the pot. I have information fro. A RELIABLE source that those things may happen on really good sites...even the best.... like us.. the bestest way to stop this is to ignore or dismiss comments you don't like or that stir your innermost desire to......be mean...or. bad


amen brother.

good morning guys and gals.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning my fellow forumites. Shermie -- good to have you back. Do you still have your golden dubloon?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning my fellow forumites. Shermie -- good to have you back. Do you still have your golden dubloon?


From what I heard lazy Sherman and his little buddy are in Florida looking for gold Coins and they are financing it off of the gold one Tom gave them. The kicker is we are trying to get the rest of Tom’s gold coins and leave him in the dust


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> From what I heard lazy Sherman and his little buddy are in Florida looking for gold Coins and they are financing it off of the gold one Tom gave them. The kicker is we are trying to get the rest of Tom’s gold coins and leave him in the dust


Count me out of the latter part of your message. BAD JUJU...AKA...not recommended action.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Count me out of the latter part of your message. BAD JUJU...AKA...not recommended action.


Yup...BAD JUJU for sure...


----------



## ress

Nice day! Going to be a nice weekend to! Going to try a crappie spot out Saturday.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Nice day! Going to be a nice weekend to! Going to try a crappie spot out Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


If'n you're goin this coming Sat. best have momma out there wading with a seine catching you minners for bait this week. Heard they've been hard to catch lately.


----------



## Lazy 8

Tomorrow's supposed to be bone chillin cold. Brrrr
Better snuggle up with mama, or for some of you, love the one you're with.
Are you down, and confused, and you don't remember, who you're talking to? Thete's a girl, right next to you...


----------



## ress

I told her 6 months ago to start saving her old nylons to make a net to scoop minnies from the ditch out by the cow barn a friend has. Said if she wants fresh crappie i will need a couple doz.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> I told her 6 months ago to start saving her old nylons to make a net to scoop minnies from the ditch out by the cow barn a friend has. Said if she wants fresh crappie i will need a couple doz.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Here's a secret...don't let her wear any long johns under her waders.
She will catch them minners much faster the colder she gets.


----------



## ress

OH! That makes sense. Maybe offer a cold one instead of hot coffee.. I see!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce

Fastwater I now hair is over rated but I like my hair but I watch it go. All the hair on my head is for the most part on the floor or in the trash. They say 6 mo before it starts to come back. Then how long till it is back to what it was? I need A hat. O if you want her to get them faster. No Waders. Bruce


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Here's a secret...don't let her wear any long johns under her waders.
> She will catch them minners much faster the colder she gets.





ress said:


> OH! That makes sense. Maybe offer a cold one instead of hot coffee.. I see!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


you guys are really cold hearted making her catch bait without her long johns.



Lazy 8 said:


> Tomorrow's supposed to be bone chillin cold. Brrrr
> Better snuggle up with mama, or for some of you, love the one you're with.
> Are you down, and confused, and you don't remember, who you're talking to? Thete's a girl, right next to you...


i've always loved the one i'm with. i've been with her for going on 49 yrs now.


----------



## Snakecharmer

And in this corner...….Buster Douglas Buck and in the other corner Michael Tyson Deer....Still going at it today.....Brecksville


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> And in this corner...….Buster Douglas Buck and in the other corner Michael Tyson Deer....Still going at it today.....Brecksville
> View attachment 342755


That's a cool pic.
It's what happens when two groups of does hook up and the two dominate does of each group spar for who's going to be the dominate one for both groups.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tomorrow's supposed to be bone chillin cold. Brrrr
> Better snuggle up with mama, or for some of you, love the one you're with.
> Are you down, and confused, and you don't remember, who you're talking to? Thete's a girl, right next to you...


Tree top flyer


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bruce said:


> Fastwater I now hair is over rated but I like my hair but I watch it go. All the hair on my head is for the most part on the floor or in the trash. They say 6 mo before it starts to come back. Then how long till it is back to what it was? I need A hat. O if you want her to get them faster. No Waders. Bruce


Bruceter.....I heard that pubes come in a different color or not at all. My brother said his never came back...he had colon cancer...stage 4


----------



## G.lock

My grandsons hair started to come back soon after his last high dose chemo treatment.
He finished his chemo in the middle of June, had three weeks of radiation. All done about the Fourth of July. By the time school started at the end of august he looked like he had a buzz cut.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> That's a cool pic.
> It's what happens when two groups of does hook up and the two dominate does of each group spar for who's going to be the dominate one for both groups.


If you zoom you can spot the head of 1 buck with antlers behind the big tree in front of the garage door.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> If you zoom you can spot the head of 1 buck with antlers behind the big tree in front of the garage door.


Cant spot him


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Cant spot him


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Cant spot him


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> View attachment 342759


Thanks, beat me to it!


----------



## sherman51

I haven't seen that many deer in one place in a long time. I love watching them but its nothing like watching them come in when i'm hunting.

I wasnt here for 16000 but I just didnt get 16100. so who got it? I just went back and checked and the snake got another one. kudo's to you snake.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I was looking by the garage


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> If you zoom you can spot the head of 1 buck with antlers behind the big tree in front of the garage door.


I see that...And you see which way he's headed don't ya. He knows better than to get in the middle of that mess.
Maybe he woke up that day feelin more of his feminine side that day so he was hangin out with all the women. 
Hope he still used the gender correct restroom that day.


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> Fastwater I now hair is over rated but I like my hair but I watch it go. All the hair on my head is for the most part on the floor or in the trash. They say 6 mo before it starts to come back. Then how long till it is back to what it was? I need A hat. O if you want her to get them faster. No Waders. Bruce


Bruce - just for you dude. But be careful ( as you'll see at the end) Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> *I haven't seen that many deer in one place in a long time. *I love watching them but its nothing like watching them come in when i'm hunting


That's cause all the deer done moved to the suburbs where they can't be hunted.
But not to worry...the hungry Wile E Coyote is fast on their trail as evident with all the yotes showin up in the neighborhoods:


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Bruce - just for you dude. But be careful ( as you'll see at the end) Don't say I didn't warn you.


SHOOWEEE.....he sho had a purdy mouth.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That's cause all the deer done moved to the suburbs where they can't be hunted.
> But not to worry...the hungry Wile E Coyote is fast on their trail as evident with all the yotes showin up in the neighborhoods:


Basturd had Fluffy.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Basturd had Fluffy.


Yes he did!
And with the way there has not been any progress to try and encourage trapper/hunter support in correcting a huge problem that has been let get out of control...its only a matter of time until Wile E Coyote hits very close to home. 
That is most especially if'n you live in the suburbs.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

^^^Playin in a backyard near you...
https://www.limaohio.com/news/394032/jim-krumel-whats-up-with-all-of-these-coyote-attacks


----------



## Lazy 8

This is from a trail cam out back. No more than a stones throw away from the back door. It's a pic of a pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## fastwater

As I've posted on OGF before...have killed 5 inside the yard.
Between the neighbor and myself(we declared war on em a few yrs ago) killed many more in the surrounding woods.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## fastwater

SHAZAAM LOUANNE...sho made a mess with that birdsnest!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> As I've posted on OGF before...have killed 5 inside the yard.
> Between the neighbor and myself(we declared war on em a few yrs ago) killed many more in the surrounding woods.


Carry on my wayward son. Can't say they'll be peace when you are done...cause, as you know, you'll never be done.
If'in you run outta ammo, gimme a hollar.


----------



## ress

My wild one. Play ball!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Oops









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Loves ice water









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

See









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> As I've posted on OGF before...have killed 5 inside the yard.
> Between the neighbor and myself(we declared war on em a few yrs ago) killed many more in the surrounding woods.


it seems like for every one you kill two takes its place. I would love it if the government placed a bounty on them thar critters. but thats not going to happen as I think they are responsible for bringing them back to the eastern part of the us. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> it seems like for every one you kill two takes its place. I would love it if the government placed a bounty on them thar critters. but thats not going to happen as I think they are responsible for bringing them back to the eastern part of the us. but thats just my opinion.


Here's some info on them basturds.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/api.na...als/2002/08/coyotes-now-at-home-in-eastern-us


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

however they got here so fast I hate them all the same. just kill them all and let god sort them out. I started deer hunting in 81 and didnt here about them being a problem for yrs. then out of nowhere they were everywhere. if I had a shot at a deer and at a yote at the same time the deer would live to see another day because i'd shoot the yote and have no regrets.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Loves ice water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


You rich guys have fur babies with high $ toys
Us'n po folk have ghetto dogs with ghetto toys.


----------



## ress

Who's sitting on a half ac and who's sitting on gobs of ac......hmmmmm


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Who's sitting on a half ac and who's sitting on gobs of ac......hmmmmm


Pics can be deceiving ...it just looks like a lot.
Barely enough room fer my puppy to turn around good.
Heck...not even enough here to park uncle Sherms fleet.


----------



## ress

Which one, his Southern fleet or his Northern fleet?


----------



## Lazy 8

Ever wonder what's required to start the Beaver?


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Who's sitting on a half ac and who's sitting on gobs of ac......hmmmmm


those poor folk that owns a lot of land or 3 or 4 mansions with one being on a lake just pays more in taxes than us well to do people that has a 80 yr old house with the floors on jacks setting on that 1/2 half acre of land.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 342987


Thanks BH. My first smile and chuckle of this fine Friday!
Good luck fishing today.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 342987


you just made my day also. a good chuckle starts the day out right.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 342987


I'm thinkin whoever took this pic. is most likely a member in good standing here on the derailer.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

^^^I'm in desperate need of one of those.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^take a number plz^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom

IT LOOKED LIKE BIGFOOT IN THE GROVE OF TREES BEHIND ZEUS!!!~!~!


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 342987


Which one? I'm low on cash....


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> IT LOOKED LIKE BIGFOOT IN THE GROVE OF TREES BEHIND ZEUS!!!~!~!


you just never know when he'll be captured on film. but very rarely seen by the human eye, lol.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> IT LOOKED LIKE BIGFOOT IN THE GROVE OF TREES BEHIND ZEUS!!!~!~!


Good eye ST!
And actually...you are correct.
There were two...a momma and her offspring.
You're talking about in this pic:









I don't know how to do the circle thingy on pics but if'n you draw a line straight up into the woods from Zeus's ears, you will see them both. They are the darker images...one a bit higher than the other.
Momma is the higher, more clear image and she is taking a step down towards her youngin that is just below her playin in the thicket.
They show up here often watching us when we're out in the yard doing things and Zeus and I have made friends with them.
As you can see from the pics. below, they seem to be very at ease getting more trusting coming closer and closer to the house:

















Note: Zeus told me that when I was at work, the male one relaxing above at the pool got a bit too comfortable and kept beating on the door wanting the Mrs to come out and swim so I had to run him off with a shotgun.

And when I'm out in the woods at night, even though I always have that feeling of someone being very close around me, I'm never fearful as we have made friends with the rest of them.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> View attachment 343021
> 
> 
> *I don't know how to do the circle thingy on pics *but if'n you draw a line straight up into the woods from Zeus's ears, you will see them both. They are the darker images...one a bit higher than the other.
> Momma is the higher, more clear image and she is taking a step down towards her youngin that is just below her playin in the thicket.
> They show up here often watching us when we're out in the yard doing things and Zeus and I have made friends with them.
> As you can see from the pics. below, they seem to be very at ease getting more trusting coming closer and closer to the house:
> View attachment 343029


Ask Ress… He's a computer photo expert...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Good eye ST!
> And actually...you are correct.
> There were two...a momma and her offspring.
> You're talking about in this pic:
> View attachment 343021
> 
> 
> I don't know how to do the circle thingy on pics but if'n you draw a line straight up into the woods from Zeus's ears, you will see them both. They are the darker images...one a bit higher than the other.
> Momma is the higher, more clear image and she is taking a step down towards her youngin that is just below her playin in the thicket.
> They show up here often watching us when we're out in the yard doing things and Zeus and I have made friends with them.
> As you can see from the pics. below, they seem to be very at ease getting more trusting coming closer and closer to the house:
> View attachment 343029
> 
> View attachment 343031
> 
> 
> Note: Zeus told me that when I was at work, the male one relaxing above at the pool got a bit too comfortable and kept beating on the door wanting the Mrs to come out and swim so I had to run him off with a shotgun.
> 
> And when I'm out in the woods at night, even though I always have that feeling of someone being very close around me, I'm never fearful as we have made friends with the rest of them.


The one in the top pic reminds me of Chewbacca. The other one remind me of Squirmy Shermy at his lake house.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> those poor folk that owns a lot of land or 3 or 4 mansions with one being on a lake just pays more in taxes than us well to do people that has a 80 yr old house with the floors on jacks setting on that 1/2 half acre of land.


At first I thought that you were talking about me until I read the the person that you’re talking about has only one lake home and I have two


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> At first I thought that you were talking about me until I read the the person that you’re talking about has only one lake home and I have two





1basshunter said:


> At first I thought that you were talking about me until I read the the person that you’re talking about has only one lake home and I have two[/QUOTE


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Shermie, are any of your vast collection of motor homes for sale? Maybe the one with the gold jacuzzi?


----------



## 1basshunter

I would love to have one of them high dollar Mobile home campers the kind like only really rich people have like Sherman
I’m just to poor


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I would love to have one of them high dollar Mobile home campers the kind like only really rich people have like Sherman
> I’m just to poor


U leave sherm alone. His mail shoulda got there by no6. I HAVE TRACKING


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> U leave sherm alone. His mail shoulda got there by no6. I HAVE TRACKING


Are you using Zeus for tracking? He could flush him...err...it out.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you using Zeus for tracking? He could flush him...err...it out.


He sure could!
He can track a fart in a wind storm.

Speakin of Zeus...got them Sasquatch friends of ours circled in the pic.:








If'n ya follow the skinny light colored tree up to where it first splits and look at the dark image just to the left...that's momma Squatch.
She's takin a step towards her youngin.
Follow same tree down towards the bottom and to the right, you'll see Jr playin in the thicket.


----------



## ress

Mourin all....Up at 4 30 and watching my favorite Saturday show AgDay. Born and raised til 10 yrs old on a farm in Jackson Twp.


----------



## fastwater

Mournin!
Been up since about 4 myself. But watchin taped fishin and huntin shows.



ress said:


> Mourin all....Up at 4 30 and watching my favorite Saturday show AgDay. Born and raised til 10 yrs old on a farm in Jackson Twp.


Thinkin you should move back to the country ress.
Kinda get back to your roots if'n ya know what I mean.
Bet momma would grow to love splittin all that firewood, feedin the livestock and tenden the fields.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Mournin!
> Been up since about 4 myself. But watchin taped fishin and huntin shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinkin you should move back to the country ress.
> Kinda get back to your roots if'n ya know what I mean.
> Bet momma would grow to love splittin all that firewood, feedin the livestock and tenden the fields.


Morning boys, I’m thinking ole Ress would end up doing all the work..cause pretty sure momma keeps him walking a straight line


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Morning boys, I’m thinking ole Ress would end up doing all the work..cause pretty sure momma keeps him walking a straight line


Bet you're right BK...maybe he should stay put.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

Shoot I was plowing and disking by 5 yrs old. Growing soy beans before kindergarten and using a big riding mower by 3rd grade.


----------



## fiveeyes

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 343011


that would have saved a few bumps and bruises!!!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, are any of your vast collection of motor homes for sale? Maybe the one with the gold jacuzzi?


you guys have it all wrong. I only have one mh and its an old 95 model thats 25 yrs old. but hopefully it will still suit my needs. got it for the times my dil doesn't rent us a house up at erie and taking the family camping down at Brookville lake. this yr she rented us a house at bula. for a week or maybe two. she rented it for two by mistake but is thinking about going for both weeks instead of canceling a week.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, fastwater said that one time you had to give him a penny and you we’re holding on So tightly it look like a train ran it over.Which renders it useless and then you took it back and threw it in your scrap metal bin to cash it in later talk about squeezing blood out of a turnup Only a true turnup farmer could do that


----------



## Daveo76

Fun mornin', Bloodwork, hip xrays (both), and a pee test and could barely do it 12 hour fasting and they expect you to pee!!!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, fastwater said that one time you had to give him a penny and you we’re holding on So tightly it look like a train ran it over.Which renders it useless and then you took it back and threw it in your scrap metal bin to cash it in later talk about squeezing blood out of a turnup Only a true turnup farmer could do that[/QUOTE
> 
> I still pick up pennies when I see them on the ground. a penny saved is a penny earned. how many of you will bend over for a penny?


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s not really Worth doing in my opinion with my luck I will start to bend over and then fall over And then I would need my medical alert bracelet and say I’ve falling and can’t get up


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

I’ve been bent over for much less than a penny.


----------



## ress

If your like me as I bend over my left leg goes up to counter balance. Wife told me I look like a windmill when I bend over!


----------



## Burkcarp1

I’m surprised that you old guys can even bend over far enough to pick up a penny


----------



## ress

Heads up only.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

One of our trips to Ludington Mi.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> I’ve been bent over for much less than a penny.


Tell us more big guy


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m surprised that you old guys can even bend over far enough to pick up a penny


i'm 68 and can still pick them up.



1basshunter said:


> Tell us more big guy


already to much info, lol.


----------



## pawcat

My boy and I slayed the paper mouths today!


----------



## sherman51

pawcat said:


> View attachment 343165
> My boy and I slayed the paper mouths today!


nice bunce of fish sandwiches there my friend. was they up shallow?


----------



## pawcat

yes. caught them suspended over a beaver hut, in about 3 to 4 ft of water....16oz tube jig under a slip bobber. motor oil tube jig worked best. 1 inch sassy shad was good too


----------



## Lazy 8

I was fortunate enough to shake hands with Mr. & Mrs. 1Basshunter earlier today. Two of the nicest people you ever would want to meet. 
Remember I was looking fer some arrowheads? Well call the dogs off, my search is over. The Basshunters were very generous and gave me the below collection. I went from never, ever having any yesterday to having a great collection today. I cannot thank the two of you enough. You were too kind. Kindly let me know if I can help y'all out. 
Without further delay...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I was fortunate enough to shake hands with Mr. & Mrs. 1Basshunter earlier today. Two of the nicest people you ever would want to meet.
> Remember I was looking fer some arrowheads? Well call the dogs off, my search is over. The Basshunters were very generous and gave me the below collection. I went from never, ever having any yesterday to having a great collection today. I cannot thank the two of you enough. You were too kind. Kindly let me know if I can help y'all out.
> Without further delay...


Nice!! BH was very kind and went above and beyond! Helping a brother out.


----------



## 1basshunter

Not a problem lazy, it was nice meeting you if I can ever help you out again just let me know.... Bc I can get some together for you also if you like  but only the best ones are for you


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Tell us more big guy


Lol, you don’t want to know that stuff!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I was fortunate enough to shake hands with Mr. & Mrs. 1Basshunter earlier today. Two of the nicest people you ever would want to meet.
> Remember I was looking fer some arrowheads? Well call the dogs off, my search is over. The Basshunters were very generous and gave me the below collection. I went from never, ever having any yesterday to having a great collection today. I cannot thank the two of you enough. You were too kind. Kindly let me know if I can help y'all out.
> Without further delay...


Very nice! That’s how it’s done.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I was fortunate enough to shake hands with Mr. & Mrs. 1Basshunter earlier today. Two of the nicest people you ever would want to meet.
> Remember I was looking fer some arrowheads? Well call the dogs off, my search is over. The Basshunters were very generous and gave me the below collection. I went from never, ever having any yesterday to having a great collection today. I cannot thank the two of you enough. You were too kind. Kindly let me know if I can help y'all out.
> Without further delay...


How cool is that. Great story!!!


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis

A dawn over East Reservoir


----------



## Zanderis

View attachment 343289
Dawn over East Reservoir....PLX


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all today I’m going to Cabela’s and buy some more fishing stuff that I may need but I’ll get it anyways


----------



## Zanderis

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all today I’m going to Cabela’s and buy some more fishing stuff that I may need but I’ll get it anyways


Get me a Lowrance "Ghost" trolling motor


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I was fortunate enough to shake hands with Mr. & Mrs. 1Basshunter earlier today. Two of the nicest people you ever would want to meet.
> Remember I was looking fer some arrowheads? Well call the dogs off, my search is over. The Basshunters were very generous and gave me the below collection. I went from never, ever having any yesterday to having a great collection today. I cannot thank the two of you enough. You were too kind. Kindly let me know if I can help y'all out.
> Without further delay...


Now don't try shooting deer with those... For display purposes only..


----------



## 1basshunter

Zanderis said:


> Get me a Lowrance "Ghost" trolling motor


Ok Anyone else I’m only making one trip


----------



## Snakecharmer

Who's up for 16200? ...Getting ready for church then off to the Races..

Got 5 horses - Pony Romo, Mr. Ted, Giddyup, No Speed no Feed, and Baker Hayfield. Should have named one Whinnie Houston. Next year...


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Ok Anyone else I’m only making one trip


How about a Bass Tracker? I can pick it up next Saturday. A Beretta M9 would be nice.


----------



## ress

Today I am going to smoke a turkey breast that will go into a pot of chilli for a contest at work. Last year I won 1st place using smoked pulled pork. Using turkey this year was the wife's idea and she is the master so will see how it turns out.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Today I am going to smoke a turkey breast that will go into a pot of chilli for a contest at work. Last year I won 1st place using smoked pulled pork. Using turkey this year was the wife's idea and she is the master so will see how it turns out.


Give them a surprise and use roadkill... Woodchuck maybe?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Going?


----------



## Snakecharmer

GONE


----------



## ress

The maintenance guy said that was going to be his secrete.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> How about a Bass Tracker? I can pick it up next Saturday. A Beretta M9 would be nice.


I can’t decide which one of them to get you so I’ll just have to get them both for you


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I was fortunate enough to shake hands with Mr. & Mrs. 1Basshunter earlier today. Two of the nicest people you ever would want to meet.
> Remember I was looking fer some arrowheads? Well call the dogs off, my search is over. The Basshunters were very generous and gave me the below collection. I went from never, ever having any yesterday to having a great collection today. I cannot thank the two of you enough. You were too kind. Kindly let me know if I can help y'all out.
> Without further delay...


I don't know them well but they are a couple of the most giving people I know. kudo's to the bh'ers for there generosity.

I grew up in the sticks in tn and the only real arrowhead i've found was a few yrs ago while riding my atv. it is perfect and found under a bluff in the hills.


----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 343287
> A dawn over East Reservoir


Thank you God and Zanderis.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Today I am going to smoke a turkey breast that will go into a pot of chilli for a contest at work. Last year I won 1st place using smoked pulled pork. Using turkey this year was the wife's idea and she is the master so will see how it turns out.


That's cool. I've never smoked a turkey. Do you use rolling papers or a pipe?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I can’t decide which one of them to get you so I’ll just have to get them both for you


I could use some arrow shafts and some feathered vanes.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> I could use some arrow shafts and some feathered vanes.


Done


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thanks basshunter!!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 343295
> View attachment 343297
> View attachment 343299
> Thanks basshunter!!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Yesterday evening when I logged on to thank the 1basshunters, I had THE most likes I've ever had at once....*65!*
I think I need to tone it down a bit. 
Outta control I tell ya, outta control.


----------



## pawcat

ress said:


> Today I am going to smoke a turkey breast that will go into a pot of chttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oet33UJnMEshilli for a contest at work. Last year I won 1st place using smoked pulled pork. Using turkey this year was the wife's idea and she is the master so will see how it turns out.


----------



## pawcat

here's a recipe for ya ress


----------



## ress

I bet that lead paint adds a bite to it!


----------



## pawcat

Here ya go lazy


----------



## Daveo76

Wildlife officials in Oklahoma said a man unofficially broke state and world records when he reeled in a paddlefish estimated at 157 pounds.

The Oklahoma Department of Wildlife Conservation said Justin Hamlin was on a guided fishing trip on Keystone Lake on Valentine's Day when he reeled in a paddlefish estimated at 157 pounds.



The department said Hamlin was required to release the fish due to a state regulation requiring paddlefish caught on Mondays and Fridays to be released.



The release meant Hamlin's fish wasn't eligible to be recorded as a state or world record, but he unofficially broke both the state record of 132 pounds and the world record of 144 pounds.


----------



## Shad Rap

Daveo76 said:


> Wildlife officials in Oklahoma said a man unofficially broke state and world records when he reeled in a paddlefish estimated at 157 pounds.
> 
> The Oklahoma Department of Wildlife Conservation said Justin Hamlin was on a guided fishing trip on Keystone Lake on Valentine's Day when he reeled in a paddlefish estimated at 157 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> The department said Hamlin was required to release the fish due to a state regulation requiring paddlefish caught on Mondays and Fridays to be released.
> 
> 
> 
> The release meant Hamlin's fish wasn't eligible to be recorded as a state or world record, but he unofficially broke both the state record of 132 pounds and the world record of 144 pounds.


Looks like a damn swordfish.


----------



## 1basshunter

Nowadays I don’t even pick up arrowheads mostly I find them for my grandkids And let them pick it up


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Nowadays I don’t even pick up arrowheads mostly I find them for my grandkids And let them pick it up


if you have any more extras after all you've gave the other guys I would love to have a few more to go with the one I found I would love to get just a few.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> if you have any more extras after all you've gave the other guys I would love to have a few more to go with the one I found I would love to get just a few.


Gave? I paid 375.00....


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gave? I paid 375.00....


your always expected to pay more than the rest of us, lol. and the one on the right is worth what you paid and more. if he wants me to pay i'm sure he will let me know. he may be a giving person but he's not bashful.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gave? I paid 375.00....


the bad thing with you is I don't know when your telling me the truth or trying to fill me with a load of bull.


----------



## Snakecharmer

So the 10th race at the "Day at the Races" is an auction race.. During the day they auction off horses and the money goes into a pot. The owner of the winning horse gets 1/2 the pot. The crowd was asleep and I bought the 1st horse for $30....Named her Whinnie Houston.....By the time they got to later horses, they were selling for $100+ with $130 being the 10th horse...Mine was the cheapest. Total amount in the pool was $730 so if my horse wins, I get $365 and the charity gets $365...Cool BEANs.... 
I have my eye on a money tree that is in the silent auction with about 20 different Ohio lottery tickets. Maybe I can parlay my 50 50 winnings into a $10,000 loot ticker.. Gotta dream big right? 

They're off.....Whinnie Houston goes out strong in 4th place then quickly falls to 8th...she moves back up to 6th then drops back to 9th. I'm beginning to think its bad Ju- Ju to name a horse after a dead singer....
They're coming down the backstretch, here comes Whinnie…..7th , 6th , 5th. 4th......along the rail 3rd......2nd... Come on Whinnie!,,,,,,,1st...…….Photo Finish...Lose by a nose.....Bet on about 18 horses during the afternoon and my wife had the only winner for $5.....Bad day but the charity probably raked in almost $10,000.


----------



## Snakecharmer

To add insult to injury, I think Whinnie lost to Glue Factory....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Easy come, Easy Go...


----------



## Hatchetman

Daveo76 said:


> Wildlife officials in Oklahoma said a man unofficially broke state and world records when he reeled in a paddlefish estimated at 157 pounds.
> 
> The Oklahoma Department of Wildlife Conservation said Justin Hamlin was on a guided fishing trip on Keystone Lake on Valentine's Day when he reeled in a paddlefish estimated at 157 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> The department said Hamlin was required to release the fish due to a state regulation requiring paddlefish caught on Mondays and Fridays to be released.
> 
> 
> 
> The release meant Hamlin's fish wasn't eligible to be recorded as a state or world record, but he unofficially broke both the state record of 132 pounds and the world record of 144 pounds.


I would like someone to explain to me why in the world would you be out snagging with a guide on a day that you are not allowed to keep the fish? You can see the big gash in the belly area right behind the anal fin. I know that's how they catch the paddle fish but why do it on a day that you can't keep them?? They use large treble hooks with or without barbs and they do a good bit of damage, you have no control over where your fish is going to be hooked....Can't understand why do it on days you can't keep em....


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> the bad thing with you is I don't know when your telling me the truth or trying to fill me with a load of bull.


You need one of these....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> the bad thing with you is I don't know when your telling me the truth or trying to fill me with a load of bull.


Actually, the stone head should be in a museum. It came from ceaser creek when the water was low. Research shows it was a special burial piece for a chief or strong warrior, medicine. Man..etc I guess the value between 3 to 5 k


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Actually, the stone head should be in a museum. It came from ceaser creek when the water was low. Research shows it was a special burial piece for a chief or strong warrior, medicine. Man..etc I guess the value between 3 to 5 k


you have a great piece of history there. I would need money awful bad to ever sale a piece like that.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 343295
> View attachment 343297
> View attachment 343299
> Thanks basshunter!!!!!!


Wait a cotton picking minute.


----------



## Lazy 8

pawcat said:


> Here ya go lazy


I'm going to change my request...I'm looking fer som GOLD..Anybody got any gold they don't need?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm going to change my request...I'm looking fer som GOLD..Anybody got any gold they don't need?


I can only help you out one time a year!!!! 


to bad lazy I have a great gold Collection in witch I would have gave you some


----------



## ress

me me me me me me


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys, I’ll send pics later


----------



## pawcat

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm going to change my request...I'm looking fer som GOLD..Anybody got any gold they don't need?


ever try panning for Gold in them there creeks? ..might even find some arrow heads.


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> You need one of these....
> 
> View attachment 343391


I saved that one. I will be using it quite often when reading fishing and hunting reports from my buddies.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning boys, I’ll send pics later


Oh sure rub it in. Good luck.


----------



## sherman51

good morning everybody but you, and you know who you are, lol. just kidding.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> good morning everybody but you, and you know who you are, lol. just kidding.


Wow


----------



## 1basshunter

pawcat said:


> ever try panning for Gold in them there creeks? ..might even find some arrow heads.


I do pan for gold in Ohio never got a lot of it at one time but you can find it Lake Erie is the best on the beach 

paint creek is also good


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I can only help you out one time a year!!!!
> 
> 
> to bad lazy I have a great gold Collection in witch I would have gave you some


You remind me of me, sometimes when sending a birthday card to a friend or family, I might write on the inside...I would of put some money in here but I'd already sealed the card.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> You remind me of me, sometimes when sending a birthday card to a friend or family, I might write on the inside...I would of put some money in here but I'd already sealed the card.


I just put a penny in it and then tell them that left after taxes


----------



## sherman51

you guys are real tightwads.

one time I left a 1 cent tip for the waitress at Texas road house. she spent her time flirting with another patron. our service really sucked she never checked our table if we needed something we had to get her. the next time in we got her again. the service was great and our tip showed it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

How much was your tip sherm??


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 343437


Hey, BK Thx for the slide divers and the line counters!!! Ill send come cash...Is 50 bucks ok?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BK also do you still have the gift certificate?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey, BK Thx for the slide divers and the line counters!!! Ill send come cash...Is 50 bucks ok?


Sure no problem!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> BK also do you still have the gift certificate?


No I don’t.


----------



## 1basshunter

Here are some pictures of a recent gold clean out And panning it out


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 343453
> View attachment 343455
> Here are some pictures of a recent gold clean out And panning it out
> View attachment 343457


Nice


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good sized nuggets!! Are we still on in may??


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Good sized nuggets!! Are we still on in may??


Yeah BH told me he’s got it all set up for the week of May 11th. But you can confirm that with him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Yeah BH told me he’s got it all set up for the week of May 11th. But you can confirm that with him.


Thx


----------



## pawcat

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 343437


NICE!!!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Good sized nuggets!! Are we still on in may??





Burkcarp1 said:


> Yeah BH told me he’s got it all set up for the week of May 11th. But you can confirm that with him.


It's gonna be a great time for sure. If'n we don't find any gold...I bet we have a good time doin it. But if'n I know BH, with his knowledge and 4-5 pans runnin, I'd say we'll get a bit.


----------



## 1basshunter

Yes we are on I’ll bring the high banker the all we have to do is pan out the fine stuff my Subaru will be Load it up but if someone else could bring some dishwashing detergent also that would help because Fine gold likes to Float and I don’t wanna lose any of it


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Yes we are on I’ll bring the high banker the all we have to do is pan out the fine stuff *my Subaru will be Load it up* but if someone else could bring some dishwashing detergent also that would help because Fine gold likes to Float and I don’t wanna lose any of it


Just a thought...If'n you guys want, BH, can swing by your house with the truck, we can load everything and all of us can ride together. It's a 4 door cab with plenty of room for at least 5 comfortably. We can leave your house, pick up BK then ST.
Think it over and let me know...


----------



## 1basshunter

That’s nice of you!!! yes just send me your address in a pm and I’ll buy lunch for us someone has to pick out the place because I don’t know that Area very well for restaurant


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> That’s nice of you!!! yes just send me your address in a pm and I’ll buy lunch for us someone has to pick out the place because I don’t know that Area very well for restaurant


I know a place.


----------



## 1basshunter

We will be near Ashtabula country


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> That’s nice of you!!! *yes just send me your address in a pm* and I’ll buy lunch for us someone has to pick out the place because I don’t know that Area very well for restaurant


Did you get it?
Also...pm me and let me know if'n this is gonna be a one day event or longer. As far as my schedule...not a problem as to how long we stay...just need to schedule time off from work and the further in advance the better. Too, if'n were planning to stay longer than a day, we should probably get our motel in advance.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> How much was your tip sherm??


our bill was a little over 60.00 so we left her a 20. I know thats not much for some folks but for us it was huge. we usually leave a 10 spot for a 60.00 meal.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> We will be near Ashtabula country


!!!PERFECT!!!
In case we plan for staying longer than a day, where we can stay is covered if'n everyone agrees.
Just got off the phone with my son. He has a 36' camper that stays at Geneva on the Lake campgrounds and said we are free to use it for as long as we like. 
Though his boat is nothing like BK's, it will be there as well, fueled up and ready in case we want to take it out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

That's a real good tip..12 bucks would've been 20 percent..proud of ya


sherman51 said:


> our bill was a little over 60.00 so we left her a 20. I know thats not much for some folks but for us it was huge. we usually leave a 10 spot for a 60.00 meal.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> !!!PERFECT!!!
> In case we plan for staying longer than a day, where we can stay is covered if'n everyone agrees.
> Just got off the phone with my son. He has a 36' camper that stays at Geneva on the Lake campgrounds and said we are free to use it for as long as we like.
> Though his boat is nothing like BK's, it will be there as well, fueled up and ready in case we want to take it out.


Hey...let me know...if its more than 2 days I gotta talk with the owners of my company. Bh....I've done this before, so maybe I can help ya show everyone else? Just offering


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 343437


Way to smack them.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Did you get it?
> Also...pm me and let me know if'n this is gonna be a one day event or longer. As far as my schedule...not a problem as to how long we stay...just need to schedule time off from work and the further in advance the better. Too, if'n were planning to stay longer than a day, we should probably get our motel in advance.


Got it


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey...let me know...if its more than 2 days I gotta talk with the owners of my company. Bh....I've done this before, so maybe I can help ya show everyone else? Just offering


Hey ST...what the name of that place you bought your boat at?
I remember it was in Ind. not far across state line but don't remember their name.
Know you spoke highly of them and am thinkin about having a 9.9 kicker put on mine and getting it tied into steering/fuel with my bigger eng. Seems the reputable folks around here are booked up. Some till the middle of May.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey...let me know...if its more than 2 days I gotta talk with the owners of my company. Bh....I've done this before, so maybe I can help ya show everyone else? Just offering


That would be great panning sucks I would like to have someone else that knows how it will make it go quicker that way


----------



## bobk

Why don’t you guys just rob a bank? You all are making it way to complicated.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ...Bh....I've done this before, so maybe I can help ya show everyone else? Just offering





1basshunter said:


> That would be great panning sucks I would like to have someone else that knows how it will make it go quicker that way


I've never panned for gold before. 
Hey lazy...is shaken that pan back and forth to separate the gold from the sand the same as shaken the pan back on forth to separate them seeds from the stems and shake?


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Why don’t you guys just rob a bank? You all are making it way to complicated.


We are planning on doing that tomorrow and it would blow your mind on the planing that toke


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ...Bh....I've done this before, so maybe I can help ya show everyone else? Just offering





1basshunter said:


> That would be great panning sucks I would like to have someone else that knows how it will make it go quicker that way


I've never panned for gold before. 
Hey lazy...is shaken that pan back and forth to separate the gold from the sand the same as shaken the pan back on forth to separate them seeds from the stems and shake?


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> We are planning on doing that tomorrow and it would blow your mind on the planing that toke


Just tell me the bank is not in Newark. I’m working that area tomorrow and don’t need any traffic problems


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Just tell me the bank is not in Newark. I’m working that area tomorrow and don’t need any traffic problems


Ok if you say so it’s not in Newark don’t listen to the news or you may be in a traffic jam!!!! ( Just Sayings)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hey ST...what the name of that place you bought your boat at?
> I remember it was in Ind. not far across state line but don't remember their name.
> Know you spoke highly of them and am thinkin about having a 9.9 kicker put on mine and getting it tied into steering/fuel with my bigger eng. Seems the reputable folks around here are booked up. Some till the middle of May.


Country classics...half hout south of muncie


----------



## Saugeye Tom

More fun finding the flash 


bobk said:


> Why don’t you guys just rob a bank? You all are making it way to complicated.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Country classics...half hout south of muncie


Got it...thanks!
Will call them tomorrow to see if they can do it and when I can take it to them.
Don't mind the drive just as long as the work is good.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> More fun finding the flash


Seems like if would be easier and more profitable to just dig up doubloons...


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> you guys are real tightwads.
> 
> one time I left a 1 cent tip for the waitress at Texas road house. she spent her time flirting with another patron. our service really sucked she never checked our table if we needed something we had to get her. the next time in we got her again. the service was great and our tip showed it.


You think we're tight? I knew a guy that told his kids that when the ice cream truck came around playing music, that meant he was outta ice cream.
The same guy would take a box of cereal that nobody would eat, empty it out and put his cookies in the box.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Yes we are on I’ll bring the high banker the all we have to do is pan out the fine stuff my Subaru will be Load it up but if someone else could bring some dishwashing detergent also that would help because Fine gold likes to Float and I don’t wanna lose any of it


I found it breaks the surface tension of the water.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I've never panned for gold before.
> Hey lazy...is shaken that pan back and forth to separate the gold from the sand the same as shaken the pan back on forth to separate them seeds from the stems and shake?


Much more rewarding. Unless you get a pan full of fools gold.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Just tell me the bank is not in Newark. I’m working that area tomorrow and don’t need any traffic problems


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hey ST...what the name of that place you bought your boat at?
> I remember it was in Ind. not far across state line but don't remember their name.
> Know you spoke highly of them and am thinkin about having a 9.9 kicker put on mine and getting it tied into steering/fuel with my bigger eng. Seems the reputable folks around here are booked up. Some till the middle of May.


if you get this close we've got to meet up for lunch. we can eat at a family restaurant in Albany where the marina is or someplace like bob evans in muncie. i'll even buy.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Country classics...half hout south of muncie


muncie is 19 miles south of Albany. takes me about 20 to 25 minutes to drive it. I live about 10 blocks from highway 67 then it runs all the way to Albany.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Stacy when u call cc. Ask for Bernie. Hes a good dude. He drove to my house and fixed a battery charger issue so I didn't have to tow the boat back to them. !!


----------



## bobberbucket

You guys are killing me with this prospecting talk. I’m not sure I’m gonna be able to keep resisting the urge to join the GPAA anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

bobberbucket said:


> You guys are killing me with this prospecting talk. I’m not sure I’m gonna be able to keep resisting the urge to join the GPAA anymore.
> I joined GPAA about 7 years ago they have a great spot on paint creek..... but to be Truthful the whole creek has gold in it and there are other Creeks that are just as good maybe better  if you like to try sometime just give me a pm and it can happen but it’s not Easy as it sounds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobberbucket

I been watching them do it on their claim in Knox county my entire life. I Always wanted to try the membership is very reasonable I think I’m gonna have to pull the trigger this year. 

Been looking at mini sluice boxes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

I have a nice little one and they are great for the money just don’t look to get rich doing it but by the end of the season you can have some bank it will pay for it self .... panning is the tuff one to Learn best thing I can tell you is to get some different size Shot from shotgun shells count them put them in a pan and learn to pan it Without losing them that will help you Immensely


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Stacy when u call cc. Ask for Bernie. Hes a good dude. He drove to my house and fixed a battery charger issue so I didn't have to tow the boat back to them. !!


Bernie....will do.
Thanks!
Will be calling them this AM.
Want to get job done before you and I leave for our end of May trip to LSC and have time to take it out here locally and get break in hrs done before that trip.
Again, I know you've spoke highly of their work so I don't mind the ride to Indiana.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I have a nice little one and they are great for the money just don’t look to get rich doing it but by the end of the season you can have some bank it will pay for it self .... panning is the tuff one to Learn *best thing I can tell you is to get some different size Shot from shotgun shells count them put them in a pan and learn to pan it Without losing them that will help you Immensely[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Either that or hook up with lazy.
> He's uses the same 'panning' technique cleanin his seeds.
> He's done it so long and is so good he can sift a mustard seed out of pepper.


----------



## fastwater

dp


----------



## bobberbucket

1basshunter said:


> I have a nice little one and they are great for the money just don’t look to get rich doing it but by the end of the season you can have some bank it will pay for it self .... panning is the tuff one to Learn best thing I can tell you is to get some different size Shot from shotgun shells count them put them in a pan and learn to pan it Without losing them that will help you Immensely


Several people have recommended using shot to practice. Nobody ever suggested I count them that’s a good idea! 

I’m not looking to get rich but I’ve got a camp not far from the Knox county claim . Even tho we have a pool the kids prefer I take play in the river most of time. This could be fun something to go along with the awesome people watching that happens at the river! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 343519


some days I feel like wiley. being chased all day and never getting anywhere.

wish all you guys good luck on your gold trip.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> some days I feel like wiley. being chased all day and never getting anywhere.
> 
> wish all you guys good luck on your gold trip.


chased??? lOST ME THERE UNKIE.....


----------



## 1basshunter

Nobody ever suggested I count them that’s a good idea!


----------



## Snakecharmer

I can't believe all the Golddiggers on this thread.....Feel like I am among cougars at Holiday Inn....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Got the Gold.....……….


----------



## fastwater

Okay fellas(and those that aren't fellas but wanna be one)...
Just got off the phone with Bernie at CC. 
It's all set up.
Motor and all parts are on order.
He can't get me in till the 1st of May. Said everything would be done and ready to roll by May 8 or 9th. 
I know that's pushing it very close to our gold panning trip on May 11th but at least I should be able to pick it up a day or two before that trip and still have time to get some break in time on the kicker before the LSC trip at the end of May.


----------



## 1basshunter

You’ll can keep the milk 
We are after the gold


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Okay fellas(and those that aren't fellas but wanna be one)...
> Just got off the phone with Bernie at CC.
> It's all set up.
> Motor and all parts are on order.
> He can't get me in till the 1st of May. Said everything would be done and ready to roll by May 8 or 9th.
> I know that's pushing it very close to our gold panning trip on May 11th but at least I should be able to pick it up a day or two before that trip and still have time to get some break in time on the kicker before the LSC trip at the end of May.


Maybe we can do a Gold panning/fishing trip and spend a couple days or maybe even a week of it


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Maybe we can do a Gold panning/fishing trip and spend a couple days or maybe even a week of it


Even better, go fishing for Goldfish.....Sherm can probably guide...


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Maybe we can do a Gold panning/fishing trip and spend a couple days or maybe even a week of it


Now there's an ideas I'm up for.
I know, bein a 36 or 38' camper, there will be plenty of room far as a place to stay goes. Son isn't going up to use the camper until Memorial Day weekend so we are free to use it as long as we need.
If'n CC gets the boat done on say the 8th, could shoot over and pick it up on the mornin of the 11th. Gonna be out that direction anyway picking ST up. Then just cut straight across to Geneva from CC. Not sure the route to take or how long a drive from CC to Geneva but shouldn't be all that bad. 
We could take my boat out and sons boat also. That's if'n the weather is right. Especially with his...it's a 16'5" Deep Vee with a 75 on it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Now there's an ideas I'm up for.
> I know, bein a 36 or 38' camper, there will be plenty of room far as a place to stay goes. Son isn't going up to use the camper until Memorial Day weekend so we are free to use it as long as we need.
> If'n CC gets the boat done on say the 8th, could shoot over and pick it up on the mornin of the 11th. Gonna be out that direction anyway picking ST up. Then just cut straight across to Geneva from CC. Not sure the route to take or how long a drive from CC to Geneva but shouldn't be all that bad.
> We could take my boat out and sons boat also. That's if'n the weather is right. Especially with his...it's a 16'5" Deep Vee with a 75 on it.


Don’t worry we’ll make it out cause I got a 23 ft WA that I keep in the water at the Marina that I can take you guys out on if it’s too rough for your sons boat.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Don’t worry we’ll make it out cause I got a 23 ft WA that I keep in the water at the Marina that I can take you guys out on if it’s too rough for your sons boat.


You mean at the marina at Geneva state park?


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> You mean at the marina at Geneva state park?


Yes sir


----------



## 1basshunter

All right guys I have a better idea for a place to stay I have a house on putt- in-bay Why don’t we stay there won’t cost us anything more than enough room for all of us to have are own bedroom We could even bring the wives up and they could go do their own thing while we’re out being guys just an idea I thought I would throw out


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You mean at the marina at Geneva state park?


Hey...I can't do a week....but 3 0r 4 days is ok.....you guys stay


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey...I can't do a week....but 3 0r 4 days is ok.....you guys stay


That’s ok with me and we will still split it 4 ways as long as Bc and fastwater ok with that!!! I think that it’s the right then to do


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey...I can't do a week....but 3 0r 4 days is ok.....you guys stay


Sounds good to me. I'm in for whatever everyone wants to do.



1basshunter said:


> That’s ok with me and we will still split it 4 ways as long as Bc and fell ok with that!!! I think that it’s the right then to do


^^^And this coming from a guy that just hooked me up with every bit of $200 worth of arrowheads and artifacts.
Gonna choke you when I see ya!

All camping fees, truck/boat fuel will already be paid for.
Won't be much left to pay other than eats and maybe boat fuel if'n we take BKs monster rig out.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Sounds good to me. I'm in for whatever everyone wants to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^And this coming from a guy that just hooked me up with every bit of $200 worth of arrowheads and artifacts.
> Gonna choke you when I see ya!
> 
> All camping fees and truck/boat fuel will already be paid for.
> Won't be much left to pay other than eats and maybe boat fuel if'n we take BKs monster rig out.


Don’t worry about boat gas. I got a 140 gallon tank on that baby


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Don’t worry about boat gas. I got a 140 gallon tank on that baby


I’ll make sure you have plenty of gas remember Tom weighs a lot and now he has hearing aids also


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I’ll make sure you have plenty of gas remember Tom weighs a lot and now he has hearing aids also


Careful what you say about ST BH.
Remember, he can hear ya now.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Careful what you say about ST BH.
> Remember, he can hear ya now.


I forgot about that 

Fastwater, Do you happen to know how his eyesight is


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I forgot about that
> 
> Fastwater, Do you happen to know how his eyesight is


I know he shoots like its 20/20.
But I've seen him measure things...and he does have trouble reading a ruler.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I know he shoots like its 20/20.
> But I've seen him measure things...and he does have trouble reading a ruler.


 he’s having trouble reading a ruler with a fish on it I’m thinking that he is just rounding up to the next foot or so Just to keep it honest


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I’ll make sure you have plenty of gas remember Tom weighs a lot and now he has hearing aids also


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey...just how many people can go....sleeping room?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey...just how many people can go....sleeping room?


There's plenty of room in the camper. It will sleep at least 6-7 adults very comfortably. It's a 36 or 38'er with dual slide outs.


----------



## 1basshunter

At the lake home I have 6 bedrooms


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Got the Gold.....……….


dang your getting most of them.

if it wasnt for me having so many doctors appointments i'd feel a little left out not getting invited on a panning fishing trip.


----------



## 1basshunter

Just for you Lazy


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Mornin…


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning snakecharmer and the rest of you guys also


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...


Who is this


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is this


Lol! 
What's happening my friend?


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. just happy to be here.

fw be sure and let me know when you plan to bring your boat to Albany. I will buy us lunch. I didnt make the get together this yr but I still want to meet you. you will be less than 1/2 hr from my house. it would be a shame to miss this chance to get together. if you arrive early i'll take us to Ihops for breakfast or lunch which ever you prefer.

if you bring st i'll pick up his tab also.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. just happy to be here.
> 
> fw be sure and let me know when you plan to bring your boat to Albany. I will buy us lunch. I didnt make the get together this yr but I still want to meet you. you will be less than 1/2 hr from my house. it would be a shame to miss this chance to get together. if you arrive early i'll take us to Ihops for breakfast or lunch which ever you prefer.
> 
> if you bring st i'll pick up his tab also.


Sherman...it scares me to ride with that maniac


----------



## Redheads

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. just happy to be here.
> 
> fw be sure and let me know when you plan to bring your boat to Albany. I will buy us lunch. I didnt make the get together this yr but I still want to meet you. you will be less than 1/2 hr from my house. it would be a shame to miss this chance to get together. if you arrive early i'll take us to Ihops for breakfast or lunch which ever you prefer.
> 
> if you bring st i'll pick up his tab also.


Sounds like fun.I like when you plan get together s and offer to pay.

I didn't get to make the last one but ill try for this one

I love a paid Ihop breakfast and then a lunch

How many other guys plan on attendeing ? I'll bring two


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. just happy to be here.
> 
> fw be sure and let me know when you plan to bring your boat to Albany. I will buy us lunch. I didnt make the get together this yr but I still want to meet you. you will be less than 1/2 hr from my house. it would be a shame to miss this chance to get together. if you arrive early i'll take us to Ihops for breakfast or lunch which ever you prefer.
> 
> *if you bring st i'll pick up his tab also*.


Will do!



Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherman...it scares me to ride with that maniac


I'll bring you a helmet:


----------



## fastwater

Redheads said:


> Sounds like fun.I like when you plan get together s and offer to pay.
> 
> I didn't get to make the last one but ill try for this one
> 
> I love a paid Ihop breakfast and then a lunch
> 
> How many other guys plan on attendeing ? I'll bring two


Missed you at the last get together.
Always great to meet fellow OGF'ers.
Uncle Sherm,ST...you and yours... Could be like a 'mini' get together.


----------



## sherman51

Redheads said:


> Sounds like fun.I like when you plan get together s and offer to pay.
> 
> I didn't get to make the last one but ill try for this one
> 
> I love a paid Ihop breakfast and then a lunch
> 
> How many other guys plan on attendeing ? I'll bring two


right now its just fw and me. and I don't know what time he'll get here. so I don't know if it will be breakfast or lunch. but your welcome to meet us at the marina in Albany Indiana. or you can check with fw about hitching a ride with him.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> right now its just fw and me. and I don't know what time he'll get here. so I don't know if it will be breakfast or lunch. but your welcome to meet us at the marina in Albany Indiana. or you can check with fw about hitching a ride with him.


You forgot to include ST.
I can tell ya right now that since I have to go right past his house to go to that part of Ind. and don't stop by and get him on the way, he's gonna be madder than a hornet.
Especially if'n there's food involved.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> At the lake home I have 6 bedrooms


Holy moly! That place must be huge! So we’ll still have 2 extra bedrooms. I need a spot for my $800 fishing poles. Maybe I can just lay them on the bed at night so nobody will run off with them.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> right now its just fw and me. and I don't know what time he'll get here. so I don't know if it will be breakfast or lunch. but your welcome to meet us at the marina in Albany Indiana. or you can check with fw about hitching a ride with him.


 I’m in if Sherms buying...Fastwa I’ll shoot you a Pm about meeting up so I can ride with you..


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 343675
> Just for you Lazy


Aba dea ba dea ba dea...that's all folks!


----------



## Lazy 8

Who lives in or near Toledo? I just saw some weather and it looks like a whiteout?
Sherman, how much do you have?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Holy moly! That place must be huge! So we’ll still have 2 extra bedrooms. I need a spot for my $800 fishing poles. Maybe I can just lay them on the bed at night so nobody will run off with them.


You don't have to worry bout them high $ outfits BK.
Last time I was stayin there BH showed me a custom built safe he had made into a wall for his rods/reels and equip.
If'n y'all decide to stay at the house, let me know a bit ahead of time so I don't pay the camp fee.
It would be nice at the house with not only more room to stretch out...but being able to put the boat in one time using BH's dock instead of having to pull it out everyday. And BK, his dock is more than big enough to pull your boat there, keeping it there while we stay if'n you want. And the dock house is liken to an apartment with plenty of fridge space for our catch. There's even a couple beds there (think he put those there in case he's too drunk to walk to the house after fishin). Also there's a sweet screened in cleaning station on the dock.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m in if Sherms buying...Fastwa I’ll shoot you a Pm about meeting up so I can ride with you..


No problemo....Plenty of room.

BH pm'ed me late last night about all of us getting together for a 'trial run' to where he pans for gold. He's wanting to go this weekend or next to check out the water flow and rockbed contour changes from last year.
I know I can't go either weekend.


----------



## 1basshunter

Bk don’t worry about your fishing gear it will be safe also there’s two boat docks both of them covered plus a spot we can walk out and fish when we get back Plus we have a big fire and we can have a big bonfire at night


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Bk don’t worry about your fishing gear it will be safe also there’s two boat docks both of them covered plus a spot we can walk out and fish when we get back Plus we have a big fire and we can have a big bonfire at night


AND BEER ?????


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> AND BEER ?????


I have a Keg of Stella on tap for all of us to enjoy plus a full bar of course


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

If Sherman’s buying you can count me in also...That’s really nice of you to do that Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 343795


I'm sorry but this is just *WRONG* on so many different levels.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> If Sherman’s buying you can count me in also...That’s really nice of you to do that Sherman


Sounds like it’s a party at Sherms house!


----------



## ress

2 or close to 3 in here. 40 miles south of toledo









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Ressy, are you gonna shovel it before the Missus gets home?


----------



## 1basshunter

Better you have the snow then me


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Ressy, are you gonna shovel it before the Missus gets home?


NAW! She sits at a desk all day. Do her good to push some snow. (good thang she never looks here)


----------



## ress

She's going to have it easy. Not really sticking to pavement









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white

To hell with all that I want to party like Hank used to do. But still get up an fish lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Jim white said:


> To hell with all that I want to party like Hank used to do. But still get up an fish lol


Welcome to the derailment thread JW You derailed!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Welcome to the derailment thread JW You derailed!!!


Here-here, welcome aboard matey. You won't fit in around here IF you have both oars in the water. All we require is one in the water.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m so poor I don’t have an oar


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I’m so poor I don’t have an oar


HA! You all that're going panning, your dingy has docked...err...beached, and is ready to board. 
The SS Golden Express.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I’m so poor I don’t have an oar


I'm so poor my oar runned off.

Welcome to the insanity JW


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> HA! You all that're going panning, your dingy has docked...err...beached, and is ready to board.
> The SS Golden Express.


Hey ST...that looked like a fellar that pulled up next to us when we was catchin them big ole smallies at LSC.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> If Sherman’s buying you can count me in also...That’s really nice of you to do that Sherman





Burkcarp1 said:


> Sounds like it’s a party at Sherms house!


How many we got goin so far?
With the crew cab truck, I can get 5 in the cab comfortably.
Put the slide in camper in the bed and 4-5 more can get back there.


----------



## pawcat

I rent UHaul's ......???


----------



## 1basshunter

I said all we put all we can in it!!! It will kind of look like a clown car with everybody get out of it


----------



## pawcat

I will throw in a few dozen Cright Nawlers ... with every rental..???


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I said all we put all we can in it!!! It will kind of look like a clown car with everybody get out of it


All in for that!!!
Just make sure them hound dogs don't step out the back door of the camper whilst we're rollin down the road at about 75-80. That first step will be a doozy. 

We need somebody to keep count on how many are climbin aboard..UNCLE SHERM...where the heck are you???


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> All in for that!!!
> Just make sure them hound dogs don't step out the back door of the camper whilst we're rollin down the road at about 75-80. That first step will be a doozy.
> 
> We need somebody to keep count on how many are climbin aboard..UNCLE SHERM...where the heck are you???


If'n I had to guess, I say he wuz sawin logs and thinking about catch a ginormous carp.


----------



## 1basshunter

You are wrong Lazy, he is outback Digging up coffee cans for pennies to pay for glorious dinner we will be eating like kings at the Kings expense what can get better than that Hail to the king Sherman


----------



## fastwater

pawcat said:


> I rent UHaul's ......???





pawcat said:


> I will throw in a few dozen Cright Nawlers ... with every rental..???


The way this is growin pawcat, may have to get a bigger rig and take ya up on that.


----------



## pawcat

1basshhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUHf6rklYCgunter said:


> I said a


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> You are wrong Lazy, he is outback Digging up coffee cans for pennies to pay for glorious dinner we will be eating like kings at the Kings expense what can get better than that Hail to the king Sherman


He might have ta cash in that dabloun ST sent him before this is over.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all, I hope you all have a wonderful day today 

do to the lack of sleep Mr Sherman is still a sleep he was up all night getting ready for the big lunch he going to be paying for


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all, I hope you all have a wonderful day today
> 
> do to the lack of sleep Mr Sherman is still a sleep he was up all night getting ready for the big lunch he going to be paying for


I can do 4 or 5 at Ihop any more than that and we may be eating at mickey D's.

good mornin guys.


----------



## Zanderis

sherman51 said:


> I can do 4 or 5 at Ihop any more than that and we may be eating at mickey D's.
> 
> good mornin guys.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hey Sherm , this may help finance your lunch.
ATTN: BENEFICIARY


I AM AM DIPLOMAT REV HILLARY AUSTIN AND I AM REACHING YOU IN RESPECT
OF YOUR FUND PAYMENT WHICH HAS BEEN PACKAGE FOR PAYMENT TO YOU THROUGH
A CASH DELIVERY PROCESS,THIS MEANS THAT WE WILL BE COMING DIRECTLY TO
YOUR COUNTRY IN PERSON AND IN CASH TO HAND OVER YOUR FUND TO YOU IN
CASH AND PERSONALLY DIRECTLY.

IN VIEW OF THIS I WANT YOU TO HAVE IT IN MIND THAT AS AT THIS MOMENT
YOU PAYMENT AND THE ACURDE INTERESTED OF $10.5M INCLUDING THE ACURDE
INTEREST OF $1.5M DOLLARS HAVE BEEN MAP OUT TO BE PAID TO YOU THROUGH
DIPLOMATIC DELIVERY METHOD WHERE AN AGENT WILL BE ASSIGNED TO YOU FOR
THIS DELIVERY,BASED ON THAT YOU WILL BE HEARING FROM ME IN RESPECT TO
THIS AS ALL ARRANGEMENT HAVE BEEN DONE AND PUT IN PLACE FOR OUR
DIPLOMATIC DELIVERY AGENT TO COME OVER TO YOUR COUNTRY WITH THE FUND
PACKAGED AS A DIPLOMATIC CONSIGNMENT TO BE DELIVER TO YOU,IN VIEW OF
THIS YOU SHALL BE RECEIVING YOUR FUND DIRECTLY FROM THE DELIVERY AGENT
WHO WILL COME TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR THIS REASON.

HOWEVER,NOTE THAT BEFORE RESPONDING BACK TO THIS MAIL YOU MUST HAVE GONE THROUGH IT AND UNDERSTAND THE TERMS AND CONDITION FOR THIS DELIVERY WHICH WILL REQUIRED YOUR TOTALL COMMITMENT IN TAKING CARE OF THE FINANCIAL OBLIGATION ON ARRIVAL OF OUR DELIVERY AGENT IN YOUR COUNTRY FOR THIS DELIVERY TO YOU,THAT YOU MUST AGREE TO TAKE CARE OF THE COST WHICH WILL BE ATTCHED TO THIS DELIVERY,ONCE YOU HAVE AGREED ON THIS THEN RESPOND BACK BUT IN ANY SITIATION YOU WILL NOT AGREE PLEASE DON'T BOTHER TO RESPOND BECAUSE IT WILL NOT BE NECESSARY.

BASED ON THAT I WANT YOU TO RE-CONFIRM YOUR DELIVER DETAILS TO ME SUCH
AS STATED BELOW

YOUR FULL NAMES
YOUR DIRECT MOBILE TELEPHONE NUMBER
YOUR AGE AND OCCUPATION
YOUR MEANS OF IDENTIFICATION
YOUR DIRECT AND FULL CONTACT ADDRESS WHERE THIS DELIVERY WILL TAKE
PLACE IN YOUR FAVOR.

I WANT TO BELIEVE THAT YOU WILL COMPLY WITH US AS WE EXPECTED TO
COMPLETE THE DELIVERY OF THIS FUND AMOUNT TO $12.5M DOLLARS TO YOU
WITHIN THE NEXT FEW DAYS.HOWEVER,BE REMIND THAT THERE ARE COST OF
DELIVERY WHICH YOU SHALL BE TAKING CARE OF IN YOUR COUNTRY WHEN THE
DELIVERY AGENT WILL ARRIVE AND YOU MUST HAVE TO AGREE IN MEETING UP
THE FINANCIAL DEMAND TO ENABLE THE DELIVERY AGENT DELIVER THIS
CONSIGNMENT TO YOU SMOOTHLY WITH ANY FORM OF DELAY.

IN VIEW OF THAT I WANT YOU TO GET BACK TO ME IF YOU ARE READY AND
INTERESTED F TO PROCEED ,BUT IF YOU DON'T PLEASE DON'T BOTHER TO
RESPOND BACK TO THIS MAIL.

REGARDS

REV.DIPLOMAT HILLARY AUSTIN
DIRECTOR CARGO DIPLOMAT DELIVERY AGENCY


----------



## fastwater

Mornin...a might breezy out there today...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Yup Ground is almost bare in some areas and in other areas it’s 4 inches  but there’s a lot more coming......


fastwater said:


> Mornin...a might breezy out there today...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Yup Ground is almost bare in some areas and in other areas it’s 4 inches  but there’s a lot more coming......


You up north BK?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Northern portage co.


----------



## 1basshunter

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 343933


Are you being a thief that was mine I’m telling Sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp don’t forget about Saturday morning 8 am ok with you


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Northern portage co.


Yep...your gettin a double whammy with the lake effect snow.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Burkcarp don’t forget about Saturday morning 8 am ok with you


Again...sorry guys that I can't make it. 
Sure would like to be there...


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Burkcarp don’t forget about Saturday morning 8 am ok with you


I didn’t forget, I’ll see you there!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Daveo76

Where you guys going?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Daveo76 said:


> Where you guys going?


On a scouting trip for gold panning.


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> Here-here, welcome aboard matey. You won't fit in around here IF you have both oars in the water. All we require is one in the water.


----------



## fastwater

Thought I was doin good...
...bought some of them 'bacon' dog treats called 'Beggin Strips' for my ole pal.
Tried to give him a couple this mornin and now he's mad at me...


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Thought I was doin good...
> ...bought some of them 'bacon' dog treats called 'Beggin Strips' for my ole pal.
> Tried to give him a couple this mornin and now he's mad at me...


All you have to do is give him the real bacon and you can eat the beggin strips and then you will see why he was mad


----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 343959


Thanks Z! I thought I wuz looking in a mirror


----------



## Lazy 8

Say hello to my leettle friend. I'm going to take it up to Alum and troll fer sum Muskys


----------



## sherman51

only 5 more to go.


----------



## sherman51

only 3 more to go.


----------



## sherman51

only 2 more to go.


----------



## sherman51

only 1 more to go.


----------



## sherman51

eat your heart out snake.


----------



## sherman51

its been awhile since I got one. snake has been getting most of them. its like he has radar or something.

well I saved up enough money to buy the cva 45 caliber muzzle loader I wanted. caught it on sale for 430.00 plus tax. I also got the new power belt 280 grn 45 cal bullets. they look awesome. they look like regular rifle bullets. much longer and slender than regular pistol bullets.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> All you have to do is give him the real bacon and you can eat the beggin strips and then you will see why he was mad


Yes...you are right BH.
This was his response to me when I asked him why he was mad:









...and yes...he calls me 'Karen' when he's mad at me.


----------



## ress

White out here!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Yes...you are right BH.
> This was his response to me when I asked him why he was mad:
> View attachment 343979
> 
> 
> ...and yes...he calls me 'Karen' when he's mad at me.


That’s still a lot better than the What we call you


----------



## fastwater




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> That’s still a lot better than the What we call you


now thats funny right there, ha, ha, ha. but fw don't care what he gets called as long as he gets called at meal time, lol.


----------



## Burkcarp1

FW just left that one wide open


----------



## fastwater




----------



## 1basshunter

What is your favorite type of cheese to eat Mine happens to be baby Swiss but I’m curious of what yours is


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> What is your favorite type of cheese to eat Mine happens to be baby Swiss but I’m curious of what yours is


Baby swiss or xtra sharp cheddar


----------



## fastwater

^^^Fresh Colbyjack for the most part.
Mozzarella and provolone are up there too.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Munster


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Z! I thought I wuz looking in a mirror


Caught yourself in a deja vu moment Lazy 8!!!!


----------



## bobk

Habanero cheese curds. Baby Swiss with some mustard and salt is pretty good too. Both followed with a good ipa.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Munster


Herman?


----------



## Zanderis

Where was the possum?


----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


> Where was the possum?


Not sure about the possum but ol Ernest T was a handful for Miss Crump.

Nobody mentioned Hvardi, or more commonly known as butter cheese.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## bobk

Havarti is good stuff too. Most cheese is delicious.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Havarti is good stuff too. Most cheese is delicious.[/
> There are 2 cheese houses within 10 mi from me...


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

^^^...and I thought 'Karen' was bad.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ^^^...and I thought 'Karen' was bad.


It was.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Zanderis

ress said:


> White out here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk







I saw a pink unicorn


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> What is your favorite type of cheese to eat Mine happens to be baby Swiss but I’m curious of what yours is


colbyjack is my all time favorite. but when I was a kid the government cheese was good at the time.



fastwater said:


> ^^^Fresh Colbyjack for the most part.
> Mozzarella and provolone are up there too.


I like to buy it in chunks then just break off what I want and eat it with Ritz crackers, yum yum.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> colbyjack is my all time favorite....
> 
> ...I like to buy it in chunks then just break off what I want and eat it *with Ritz crackers, *yum yum.


Really like CJ with Ritz crackers, spicey mustard and venison summer sausage.
Often make venison slimjims with Colbyjack mixed in.

There's an old farm market bout 15 mins from the house that has the best CJ I've ever had. And just checking the fridge ...cause my big gut is currently eating up my little one...I see we are out of eggs. So I'll head out here shortly for some eggs...and pick up some CJ from the market.


----------



## ress

Amish Swiss and at Kroger is a fair priced Smoked Gouda. Broiled Brie is awesome with crackers and green onion.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Not sure about the possum but ol Ernest T was a handful for Miss Crump.
> 
> Nobody mentioned Hvardi, or more commonly known as butter cheese.


She was a handful for Andy...


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> What is your favorite type of cheese to eat Mine happens to be baby Swiss but I’m curious of what yours is


Rob - Baby Swiss and Brick, then white sharp cheddar.


----------



## Snakecharmer

No Cheese Whiz fans? Cheese in a can?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> No Cheese Whiz fans? Cheese in a can?


No that’s some artificial crap..


----------



## bassplayer

With crackers, hot mustard,and trail bologna, smoked cheddar or smoked swiss is hard to beat!!


----------



## Zanderis

bassplayer said:


> With crackers, hot mustard,and trail bologna, smoked cheddar or smoked swiss is hard to beat!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> No that’s some artificial crap..


Decades ago my SIL got me hooked on taking small cubes of Velveeta and stirring it in a piping hot bowl of chili. DO NOT knock it til you try it and oh....Good Morning!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Decades ago my SIL got me hooked on taking small cubes of Velveeta and stirring it in a piping hot bowl of chili. DO NOT knock it til you try it and oh....Good Morning!


I like it with a little milk, salsa, heat it in the microwave and use it as a dip with chips. it also makes a great bait for stocked trout, lol.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Sherman, how much for your old Muzzleloader? And what caliber is it


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> No Cheese Whiz fans? Cheese in a can?





Burkcarp1 said:


> No that’s some artificial crap..


Dont feed that Cheese Whiz crap to your dog...less'n you wanna be called Karen.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Hay Sherman, how much for your old Muzzleloader? And what caliber is it


You gonna start shootin muzzle loader BH?


----------



## pawcat

Good afternoon Derailers !..... When is national Derailers Day? Today?...


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ...
> 
> ...well I saved up enough money to buy the cva 45 caliber muzzle loader I wanted. caught it on sale for 430.00 plus tax. I also got the new power belt 280 grn 45 cal bullets. they look awesome. they look like regular rifle bullets. much longer and slender than regular pistol bullets.


Is it the CVA Paramount?


----------



## pawcat




----------



## pawcat




----------



## fastwater

pawcat said:


> Good afternoon Derailers !..... *When is national Derailers Day?* Today?...


Everyday!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> You gonna start shootin muzzle loader BH?


Just add one more to my guncase


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Just add one more to my guncase


If'n you get uncle Sherms encore, we gotta get together and fire it up before you make a safe queen out of it.


----------



## pawcat

fastwater said:


> Everyday!!!


Cool!!! Time to celebrate.


----------



## 1basshunter

pawcat said:


> Cool!!! Time to celebrate.


We do every day


----------



## ress

Just saw on fb and wife checked our can! Whata know........

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Here
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

My new set up. I could say I saved up for it but I’d be full of sh*t I just went out and bought it


----------



## Lazy 8

pawcat said:


>


That derailment has a known cause.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 344245
> View attachment 344247
> View attachment 344249
> My new set up. I could say I saved up for it but I’d be full of sh*t I just went out and bought it


Congrats, you deserve it brother!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Congrats, you deserve it brother!


Thanks lazy


----------



## pawcat

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 344245
> View attachment 344247
> View attachment 344249
> My new set up. I could say I saved up for it but I’d be full of sh*t I just went out and bought it


Tool 4 the job!!! let us know how ya do with that new Fury series rod...


----------



## pawcat

I derailed my avatar...


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


What are you talking about?


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> What are you talking about?


He been drinking a lot tonight


----------



## Shad Rap

Snakecharmer said:


> What are you talking about?


Coronavirus.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 344245
> View attachment 344247
> View attachment 344249
> My new set up. I could say I saved up for it but I’d be full of sh*t I just went out and bought it


You da man zippy!
Make sure you put back enough $ for that Encore uncle Sherm is gonna sell ya.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hay Sherman, how much for your old Muzzleloader? And what caliber is it


sorry bh but the encore isn't for sale. I like the idea of having it as my backup. I could have been just fine without the cva but I wanted it.



fastwater said:


> Is it the CVA Paramount?


no it was 700.00 and a bolt action. the one I got does have the 30" barrel with the easy removable breach plug. i'll see how it shoots with the new 280 grn 45 cal power belt bullets.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> sorry bh but the encore isn't for sale. I like the idea of having it as my backup. I could have been just fine without the cva but I wanted it.
> 
> 
> 
> no it was 700.00 and a bolt action. the one I got does have the 30" barrel with the easy removable breach plug. i'll see how it shoots with the new 280 grn 45 cal power belt bullets.


Hey Sherm, you're just the man I need to talk to. It seems somebody got mine and your cell members mixed up cause I got a call from some dude by the name of Awnold and he said Sherm, is this you? Before I could say no, he asked if you would like to come down to the Awnold Classic and do some, guest posing?
I said dude, you got the wrong number and I gave him yours. I hope you ain't mad or nothing.
BTW, he said to bring your friend Ressy if he ain't skeered of getting Corona V. (Is that when you shove the lime down your beer?)


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

ress said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a can of Lysol. It's listed just above my thumb. Thought this thing was a new virus?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

She just said the virus that's going around is a new strain. I think it will die out. We'll see.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 344385


yeah Monday mornings for sure. I haven't worked since 02 and still don't do Monday's.

got the new muzzleloader yesterday. so far I just love it. love the thumb hole stock thats amadrextrious because I shoot left handed. its heavier than I expected for a 45. but the barrel is 30" long and made to shoot magnum loads.

good morning all you derailers. lets hear it for the derailers.


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> She just said the virus that's going around is a new strain. I think it will die out. We'll see.


I know for a fact that Osu Medical center already have a plan in place and a lot of other hospitals do and I also know for a fact that schools nurses are going to training for it


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah Monday mornings for sure. I haven't worked since 02 and still don't do Monday's.
> 
> got the new muzzleloader yesterday. so far I just love it. love the thumb hole stock thats amadrextrious because I shoot left handed. its heavier than I expected for a 45. but the barrel is 30" long and made to shoot magnum loads.
> 
> good morning all you derailers. lets hear it for the derailers.


Uncle Sherm...post up some pics of your new CVA for the rest of us to enjoy.


----------



## Shad Rap

1basshunter said:


> I know for a fact that Osu Medical center already have a plan in place and a lot of other hospitals do and I also know for a fact that schools nurses are going to training for it


And I know for a fact that this is overkill...a new strain blah, blah, blah...right...overly dramatic...there wasn't this much scare when the ebola virus made it's way over here...a much more deadly disease.


----------



## fastwater

Seen on the news yesterday that they've found a dog that's tested positive for CV.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...st-positive-hong-kong-patient-pet/4903014002/


----------



## 1basshunter

Shad Rap said:


> And I know for a fact that this is overkill...a new strain blah, blah, blah...right...overly dramatic...there wasn't this much scare when the ebola virus made it's way over here...a much more deadly disease.


 Ebola is more deadly but for the rest of your facts . It is just basically just your opinion and not facts at all!!!!!!!! And that’s a fact


----------



## bobk

Shad Rap said:


> And I know for a fact that this is overkill...a new strain blah, blah, blah...right...overly dramatic...there wasn't this much scare when the ebola virus made it's way over here...a much more deadly disease.


Too early to tell which will be more of a threat to our health here. Obviously by the total beat down on my stocks it’s a big deal to many.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Too early to tell which will be more of a threat to our health here. Obviously by the total beat down on my stocks it’s a big deal to many.


Isn't that the truth!!!
If this keeps goin, we're gonna have to move in with the one with all the $...uncle Sherm.
Maybe he'll at least let us stay in one of his many RV's or mobile homes and use one of his many muzzle loaders to hunt our groceries with.


----------



## Shad Rap

bobk said:


> Too early to tell which will be more of a threat to our health here. Obviously by the total beat down on my stocks it’s a big deal to many.


Same here...everyone is taking a hit...they'll bounce back.


----------



## Shad Rap

1basshunter said:


> Ebola is more deadly but for the rest of your facts . It is just basically just your opinion and not facts at all!!!!!!!! And that’s a fact


I see you've bought into the hype


----------



## fastwater

Shad Rap said:


> Same here...everyone is taking a hit...they'll bounce back.


Yep...the last portfolio assessment I received said...
...'SEND MONEY'!


----------



## 1basshunter

Shad Rap said:


> I see you've bought into the hype


Not at all again you were misinformed the reason I know this to be a fact is my wife is a doctor at a major hospital in Columbus she is also the director of her department and she is also The professor of teaching in her department. I’m just stating what she has told me and in case some people didn’t know(i’m sure you already did) That not one Kid or young adult has died from this virus which is highly unusual for any virus it is usually the young and the old there are also other factors that are major factors for instants high blood pressure, diabetes and a few others I’m not saying run for the hills..... Nor was my wife she saying that if it takes hole in the US some parts of the country will be more effective than others for instance you’re less likely to get it in Arizona then you would in Florida I do agree that they are putting in a fear factor!!!!! But they are preparing for the worst and that is a fact but that’s why United States is the place more people on the world would like to live it is better to prepare for the worstAnd not need it then too keep your head in the sand and not be prepared


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Isn't that the truth!!!
> If this keeps goin, we're gonna have to move in with the one with all the $...uncle Sherm.
> Maybe he'll at least let us stay in one of his many RV's or mobile homes and use one of his many muzzle loaders to hunt our groceries with.


you guys are welcome to come stay in my rv's. I have the 32' Jayco camper I bought off here for 700.00 and I have the old 95 33' mh I bought for 7800.00 they both sleep 6 if you have very close friends to sleep on the table beds.

I don't have to worry about losing stock value, because I don't have any. we may eat pinto beans, taters, and cornbread 7 days a week for lunch and supper then plain gravy and biscuits for breakfast but we wont go hungry. on sunday we'll have eggs with our breakfast and mustard or turnip greens with our beans. but we may have tn round steak for lunch for those that choose it.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you guys are welcome to come stay in my rv's. I have the 32' Jayco camper I bought off here for 700.00 and I have the old 95 33' mh I bought for 7800.00 they both sleep 6 if you have very close friends to sleep on the table beds.
> 
> I don't have to worry about losing stock value, because I don't have any. we may eat pinto beans, taters, and cornbread 7 days a week for lunch and supper then plain gravy and biscuits for breakfast but we wont go hungry. on sunday we'll have eggs with our breakfast and mustard or turnip greens with our beans. but we may have tn round steak for lunch for those that choose it.


I’m so poor that I’m going to pass on that offer lol


----------



## 1basshunter

Is was today with Burkcarp helping out he was a true hard worker we had a lot of fun and I let him keep the gold... I think that it’s going to be a great week of fun with the gold Prospecting and fishing not to bad for 2 hrs of work


----------



## M R DUCKS

*Some info from the internet/ some from the news
So believe what you want:
*
Ebola only 28652 cases ( all but 36 in 3 Africa countries)
11325 deaths (only 15 outside of those 3 countries)
Reported death rate 25-90% ( wide range)
Math = 39.5%

1918 Flu pandemic infected 500 M about 1/3 of population
Killed 20-50 M 4-10% died
675,000 In America

Covid-19
My math
About 2% death rate
*IF* 1/3 gets it and 2% die that’s 52M (52,000,000)

As reported: Those infected
China 3.4% died
Italy 7.4%
Iran 7.4%

1:15 pm breaking news- first US death just reported


----------



## M R DUCKS

Our Science and health care has advanced. So hope we can get a handle on it .


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sorry
Ok
Back to derailing!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...post up some pics of your new CVA for the rest of us to enjoy.


these aren't great but you'll get the idea.








this is the easy removable breach plug. no tools required to remove it.





























these are ss with the nitride finish.



1basshunter said:


> I’m so poor that I’m going to pass on that offer lol


whats the matter are you to good to stay in my junk campers? it would beat living on the street under an overpass or in a tent in a alley.


----------



## fastwater

Very nice rifle uncle Sherm.
Seeing the rings...what scope came with it?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sherm
what breech plug does it have? The one for Triple seven and others, or the one for Blackhorn?
Nice looking by the way!


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Yep...the last portfolio assessment I received said...
> ...'SEND MONEY'!


I’m thinking it should be a good time to buy? No?


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 344453
> Is was today with Burkcarp helping out he was a true hard worker we had a lot of fun and I let him keep the gold... I think that it’s going to be a great week of fun with the gold Prospecting and fishing not to bad for 2 hrs of work


Yes Thanks again BH for the gold today. We about froze today. But I can’t wait until our trip because it should be a lot warmer and we should be able to get to that one spot that we couldn’t get to today.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> these aren't great but you'll get the idea.
> View attachment 344455
> 
> this is the easy removable breach plug. no tools required to remove it.
> View attachment 344457
> View attachment 344459
> View attachment 344461
> View attachment 344463
> 
> these are ss with the nitride finish.
> 
> 
> 
> whats the matter are you to good to stay in my junk campers? it would beat living on the street under an overpass or in a tent in a alley.


 the food would kill them after a have eaten beans It would be like a chemical warfare for them that were in the RV with me


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m thinking it should be a good time to buy? No?


We don’t need to buy it we can pan for it


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m thinking it should be a good time to buy? No?


Great time to buy! Get some advice first.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m thinking it should be a good time to buy? No?



A tad early yet. But the longer the drops continue, the better for buying it will become. Sooo...keep all that gold handy.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Yes Thanks again BH for the gold today. We about froze today. But I can’t wait until our trip because it should be a lot warmer and we should be able to get to that one spot that we couldn’t get to today.


Glad you guys had fun today and did well.

BH, talked to a friend of mine that's got two Encores. He had one and his dad had the other. Dad quit hunting so friend ended up with dads. Hes gonna keep dads and will take $475 for his.
Have done a few mods on it(same mods I made on mine)and can attest that its a real tack driver capable of MOD(minute of deer) accuracy out to 300yds. as we shoot together on a reg basis.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'm jelly


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Very nice rifle uncle Sherm.
> Seeing the rings...what scope came with it?


it didnt come with a scope. but I have a brand new BSA huntsman 3-9x40 wide angle with the tv view I'm going to use on it. I really like the wide angle tv view for hunting deer in brush or up close. not an expensive scope but I already have it.



M R DUCKS said:


> Sherm
> what breech plug does it have? The one for Triple seven and others, or the one for Blackhorn?
> Nice looking by the way!


its just the triple 7 plug. they don't have one yet for the blackthorn powder. its a totally new gun.



1basshunter said:


> the food would kill them after a have eaten beans It would be like a chemical warfare for them that were in the RV with me


 yes I fully understand your point. ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherman51

I think i


----------



## sherman51

might just


----------



## sherman51

see if i


----------



## sherman51

can close out 16500


----------



## MagicMarker

Who got 500?


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Who got 500?


You did


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> can close out 16500


You lose


----------



## MagicMarker

I beat uncle Sherm. wow!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> its just the triple 7 plug. they don't have one yet for the blackthorn powder. its a totally new gun.


Most likely you can turn that T7 plug into a Blackhorn plug in about 5 mins.
And if'n you ever switch to Blackhorn...I promise you will throw everything else in the trash.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> can close out 16500


You lose


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> can close out 16500





1basshunter said:


> You lose





MagicMarker said:


> I beat uncle Sherm. wow!


Yep...according to my post count uncle Sherm got the 449 and MM got the 500.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm jelly


You can get it ST.
Just thought I'd offer it to BH since he wants one and uncle Sherm isn't sellin his.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Most likely you can turn that T7 plug into a Blackhorn plug in about 5 mins.
> And if'n you ever switch to Blackhorn...I promise you will throw everything else in the trash.


I have the same gun as Sherm except it’s a 50 cal and I have the blackhorn plug. It didn’t come with it I ordered it separately.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I have the same gun as Sherm except it’s a 50 cal and I have the blackhorn plug. It didn’t come with it I ordered it separately.


What's the difference in the two?
Can you post pics of both??


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sherm was showing off ,
Counting...496,97,98,99,16500


----------



## Burkcarp1

The one on the top and the one on the left is a standard one. The other one is for blackhorn power which is inverted so the powder is closer to the primer. The actual hole is the same size on both.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 344489
> View attachment 344491
> The one on the top and the one on the left is a standard one. The other one is for blackhorn power which is inverted so the powder is closer to the primer. The actual hole is the same size on both.


Thanks!!!
Figured as much.
Modifying the original would be a very easy task.


----------



## fastwater

BK...what primers are you using?


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> BK...what primers are you using?


Round ones


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Round ones


----------



## Burkcarp1

Winchester. My SIL had a bunch leftover from reloading. Work great so far


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> You did





1basshunter said:


> You lose





MagicMarker said:


> I beat uncle Sherm. wow!





1basshunter said:


> You lose





fastwater said:


> Yep...according to my post count uncle Sherm got the 449 and MM got the 500.


you guys need to go back and take another look. mm got 501 and I got 500. are you guys blind. I have the last post on page 825 which is 500. mm has the 1st post on page 826 which is 501. or thats what my screen says anyway.



Burkcarp1 said:


> I have the same gun as Sherm except it’s a 50 cal and I have the blackhorn plug. It didn’t come with it I ordered it separately.


yep I seen the blackhorn plug for the 50 cal but not the 45 cal.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you guys need to go back and take another look. mm got 501 and I got 500. are you guys blind. I have the last post on page 825 which is 500. mm has the 1st post on page 826 which is 501. or thats what my screen says anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> yep I seen the blackhorn plug for the 50 cal but not the 45 cal.


You are getting Senile!!!!!! He got it you lose


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> you guys need to go back and take another look. mm got 501 and I got 500. are you guys blind. I have the last post on page 825 which is 500. mm has the 1st post on page 826 which is 501. or thats what my screen says anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> yep I seen the blackhorn plug for the 50 cal but not the 45 cal.


Some of you guys have been in the shine again....Sherm wins (only because I let him)


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yep I seen the blackhorn plug for the 50 cal but not the 45 cal.


Modifications would be the same for either the 45 or 50cal. stock plug to enable it to shoot BH.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I haven't seen it yet....So
*HAPPY LEAP YEAR DAY*


----------



## Snakecharmer

Seems like people should celebrate a day more that only comes around every 4 years....Next time I'm going to party likes its 2024!.....


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Some of you guys have been in the shine again....Sherm wins (only because I let him)
> 
> 
> View attachment 344493


they have all been derailed so many times there seeing cross eyed, he he he.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> they have all been derailed so many times there seeing cross eyed, he he he.


OKAY SHERM...if you insist...you get the prize:


----------



## Zanderis

sherman51 said:


> they have all been derailed so many times there seeing cross eyed, he he he.


----------



## Zanderis

DREAM GARAGE


----------



## sherman51

GOT TO MAKE THE DONUTS, GOT TO MAKE THE DONUTS.

no I ain't staying up just thought I would stop by while I eat my pop cycle. now back to bed with me.


----------



## ress

hey sherm! up here watching pbs. glad its sunday


----------



## bruce

Glad your up it sure beats a dirt bath.


----------



## sherman51

yeah i'm up for good now so good morning guys. I don't sleep worth squat anymore. I just cat nap anywhere from 1 to 2 hrs at a time all night.


----------



## ress

I take a half of Trazodone sometimes to get 4-5 straight hrs. Most nights I sleep on the FR couch so I don't wake the misses getting up and down all night.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah i'm up for good now so good morning guys. I don't sleep worth squat anymore. I just cat nap anywhere from 1 to 2 hrs at a time all night.





ress said:


> I take a half of Trazodone sometimes to get 4-5 straight hrs. Most nights I sleep on the FR couch so I don't wake the misses getting up and down all night.


You guys outta make an appointment with our resident 'sleep apnea' Doctor. He'll fix you'ns right up.


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> Glad your up it sure beats a dirt bath.


Opening them eyes in the morning is my first Blessing everyday of which I'm not promised...and the first one I thank Him for everyday.


----------



## bruce

No day is given.


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> No day is given.


...and I know that on a daily basis, I fall short of earning it. 
But yet He Blesses me still...


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> I take a half of Trazodone sometimes to get 4-5 straight hrs. Most nights I sleep on the FR couch so I don't wake the misses getting up and down all night.


I take a whole 100 mg each night which helps me get to sleep but doesn't keep me asleep.



fastwater said:


> You guys outta make an appointment with our resident 'sleep apnea' Doctor. He'll fix you'ns right up.


I was tested at the hospital for sleep apnea. I was told I don't have sleep apnea but I do have a sleep disorder.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> I take a whole 100 mg each night which helps me get to sleep but doesn't keep me asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> I was tested at the hospital for sleep apnea. I was told I don't have sleep apnea but I do have a sleep disorder.


You have more than a sleeping disorder


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I was tested at the hospital for sleep apnea. I was told I don't have sleep apnea but I do have a sleep disorder.


Again, our resident 'sleep apnea' doctor is not only a gifted specialist of sleep apnea...but all sleep disorders.
You and ress may want to talk with him.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> You have more than a sleeping disorder


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> You have more than a sleeping disorder


You beat me to that one!!!! Only because I was sleeping like a baby all night long


----------



## 1basshunter

Now that I’m up for the day I’m going to take my wife out for Breakfast at Bob Evans. And then I will take her to Buckeye outdoors so I can buy a new rod and reel


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> You beat me to that one!!!! *Only because I was sleeping like a baby all night long*


Uncle Sherm and ress...
...may I introduce to you our very own resident sleep disorder specialist...the one and only...genius at his craft...
...Dr 1basshunter


----------



## ress

Hmmmm.....?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm and ress...
> ...may I introduce to you our very own resident sleep disorder specialist...the one and only...genius at his craft...
> ...Dr 1basshunter


yeah but then i'd need to stay awake all night or sleep with one eye open just to watch the doctor. I just wouldn't trust him enough to sleep. he might decide to do a prostate exam while I slept.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah but then i'd need to stay awake all night or sleep with one eye open just to watch the doctor. *I just wouldn't trust him enough to sleep. he might decide to do a prostate exam while I slept.*



'Butt'... not to worry!!!
If'n you and him form that kind of relationship...just be aware that since you would be a patient of his, that he, as a Doctor has taken an oath of 'Doctor/patient confidentiality' and those actions would be kept strictly between you and him.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> 'Butt'... not to worry!!!
> If'n you and him form that kind of relationship...just be aware that since you would be a patient of his, that he, as a Doctor has taken an oath of 'Doctor/patient confidentiality' and those actions would be kept strictly between you and him.


 he should not Worry about that as you know I’m a doctor not a veterinarian he has nothing to worry about


----------



## 1basshunter

Since my sleep disorder office is doing great I went out and bought me a cheap rod and reel just go have fun with


----------



## fastwater

Shooeee BH...two rods/reels at over $200 ea...TC encore for $450 plus another hundo for possibles...all in the last week...got me thinkin bout hangin out a shingle as a Doctor.

Hey uncle Sherm...
Proctologist office opening soon...now accepting new patients.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

^^^Think I may be acquainted with a few that shouldn't apply for the above position.
Know a few that are healthy as horses and wouldn't work as a taster in a pie factory.
Bet they would start if'n that gubment check stopped comin every month.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> GOT TO MAKE THE DONUTS, GOT TO MAKE THE DONUTS.
> 
> no I ain't staying up just thought I would stop by while I eat my pop cycle. now back to bed with me.


What flavor? Blueberry is my favorite but hard to find. Next cherry grape orange


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Shooeee BH...two rods/reels at over $200 ea...TC encore for $450 plus another hundo for possibles...all in the last week...got me thinkin bout hangin out a shingle as a Doctor.
> 
> Hey uncle Sherm...
> Proctologist office opening soon...now accepting new patients.


did you sell your encore to bh? if'n you did what are you going to use?


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> did you sell your encore to bh? if'n you did what are you going to use?


No I don’t.. but I did just order the Remington 700 ultimate muzzleloader


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> No I don’t.. but I did just order the Remington 700 ultimate muzzleloader


I do believe I need to get ahold of mrs basshunter


----------



## Saugeye Tom

It looks like she needs a counselor


----------



## 1basshunter

Oh NO you’re not going to!!!!! l All you’re going to do is tell her that I have way too much stuff and poor Tom , fastwater,Burkcarp, lazy Sherman and the rest of you degenerates need some help with more stuff  And then I’ll be out in the cold and not even a cheap blanket to help keep me Warm

Not happen Tom


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> You mean at the marina at Geneva state park?


Let me know how many you guys are thinking of making the trip , I have a camper also that will sleep 4 to 6 easy . Also still have venison backstraps and a few elk steaks left that we can cook out on the grill . Just give me a few weeks notice so I can schedule a couple days off work . Also fastwater bring that smokepole and me and the old Knight will give you Shooting Lessons !


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> did you sell your encore to bh? if'n you did what are you going to use?


Nope...he bought the one my buddy had for $450 and now he ordered one of those long range Remington's.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey...I love elk. You really have some


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We got to stop. To many people


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Let me know how many you guys are thinking of making the trip , I have a camper also that will sleep 4 to 6 easy . Also still have venison backstraps and a few elk steaks left that we can cook out on the grill . Just give me a few weeks notice so I can schedule a couple days off work . Also fastwater bring that smokepole and me and the old Knight will give you Shooting Lessons !


Not sure how many at this point...the crowd is growing.
But with BKs and my sons camper along with BH's house...now your camper, there will be plenty of room.
The venison back straps aand elk steaks sound like a great idea.
Haven't had any elk since the last you gave me.
PS...you're on on the smoke pole challenge. Maybe BH will bring both of his, I bring a few extra and we'll have us a big ole shoot. 
You know a place up there to make that happen?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Not sure how many at this point...the crowd is growing.
> But with BKs and my sons camper along with BH's house...now your camper, there will be plenty of room.
> The venison back straps aand elk steaks sound like a great idea.
> Haven't had any elk since the last you gave me.
> PS...you're on on the smoke pole challenge. Maybe BH will bring both of his and we'll have us a big ole shoot.


I have more than two but yes we can shoot them also


----------



## 0utwest

Yes I do have a few elk steaks left and we can shoot here at my house or the Gun Club I belong too . The nice thing for me is the State Park and Marina are only 5 min. away !


----------



## fastwater

BH...Forgot to get back to ya on the gun safe.
Your Welcome!
$1200 is a good deal on that safe. That's actually the manufacturing cost. It normally sells for about $2500 and is rated one of the best in the industry.
Working where my brother works, he gets great deals on gun safes like that all the time. It helps being a wholesale buyer.
When it gets to his warehouse, we'll get his safe dolly and help ya get it to your house.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Yes I do have a few elk steaks left and we can shoot here at my house or the Gun Club I belong too . The nice thing for me is the State Park and Marina are only 5 min. away !


Man o man...you and BK both live close enough to throw a rock in Erie at Geneva state park. Gonna have to hook up with you guys this summer when I go up to my sons place.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> BH...Forgot to get back to ya on the gun safe.
> Your Welcome!
> $1200 is a good deal on that safe. That's actually the manufacturing cost. It normally sells for about $2500 and is rated one of the best in the industry.
> Working where my brother works, he gets great deals on gun safes like that all the time.
> When it gets to his warehouse, we'll get his safe dolly and help ya get it to your house.


Great news as you know how bad I need Another one Don’t start Tom


----------



## fastwater

^^^^Glad to help out.
If'n you ever need another...just say the word.


----------



## fastwater

Outwest, trying to send you a pm on getting the elk steaks but when I do, get a message back sayin 'Outwest' cannot be found as member.
What's up...is your pm box blocked???


----------



## sherman51

let me be the first to say good morning all. i'm going to have to get an appointment with the great one an only dr bh. this makes the 4th time i've been up tonight.


----------



## Zanderis

8


sherman51 said:


> let me be the first to say good morning all. i'm going to have to get an appointment with the great one an only dr bh. this makes the 4th time i've been up tonight.










Good Morning Sherman


----------



## ress

Get a tube put in my right ear today. When ever I get a runny noise my ear will plug with water. Guess it only takes 5 mins. Should have had it done years ago. Getting older now and can't put up with it. Now I have no reason to tell the wife, What I can't hear you!


----------



## bruce

Up and at them ALL you ants.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, I will make time to help you out with your Advance sleeping problem


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

After consulting with my colleagues Sherman we believe this will help you out with your sleeping problems until you can come in and see me at the office


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Nope...he bought the one my buddy had for $450 and now he ordered one of those long range Remington's.


I always liked the break action better than the old 700 Remington. but I checked out the one he got and I wished I had got one of them instead of the cva until I seen the price tag on the Remington. and it wouldnt be legal for hunting until they change the rules. but it sounds wicked with a 200 grn charge and the new bullet.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



sherman51 said:


> I always liked the break action better than the old 700 Remington. but I checked out the one he got and I wished I had got one of them instead of the cva until I seen the price tag on the Remington. *and it wouldnt be legal for hunting until they change the rules.* but it sounds wicked with a 200 grn charge and the new bullet.


Why wouldn't it be legal until they change the rules?

I have the Encore Pro Hunter...and it shoots great, especially after modifications including oversize hinge pin ...and is very easy to maintain.
But...
...Far accuracy purposes, I much prefer the 700 action(or bolt action) over any break open action. In the bolt action, obviously there aren't any hinge pin or hinge pin holes in reciever to wear affecting consistant barrel to reciever lockup.
IMO, while both the m/l bolt and break open actions are great at ranges we generally take most of our deer at around these parts, if I lived in an area where longer ranges were the norm...or, if I was in the market for a new m/l marketed to be a 'long range ml' a bolt action, especially the well proven 700 action, is surely the way I would go.


----------



## bobberbucket

Corona virus prevention spray. For best results spray in mouth 3x four times a day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

BH is a heck of a nice guy. He hooked me up with my first arrowhead. Thanks bud!


----------



## threeten




----------



## pawcat

I just gave BH his 10,000th like.


----------



## fastwater

bobberbucket said:


> Corona virus prevention spray. For best results spray in mouth 3x four times a day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's funny...don't care who ya are.


----------



## 1basshunter

pawcat said:


> I just gave BH his 10,000th like.


Thank you for that 
And Sherman missed out on it


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 344823
> BH is a heck of a nice guy. He hooked me up with my first arrowhead. Thanks bud!


That looks like a beaut! BH is a very generous guy! Thanks again.
BTW - which tribe/location did mine come from?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 344577
> View attachment 344579
> View attachment 344581
> Since my sleep disorder office is doing great I went out and bought me a cheap rod and reel just go have fun with


Very nice! Before he retired, my brother worked in the 'Filaments' building at Dupont. I used to have Stren coming out my yingyang....don't ask me how I set the drag.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't it be legal until they change the rules?
> 
> I have the Encore Pro Hunter...and it shoots great, especially after modifications including oversize hinge pin ...and is very easy to maintain.
> But...
> ...Far accuracy purposes, I much prefer the 700 action(or bolt action) over any break open action. In the bolt action, obviously there aren't any hinge pin or hinge pin holes in reciever to wear affecting consistant barrel to reciever lockup.
> IMO, while both the m/l bolt and break open actions are great at ranges we generally take most of our deer at around these parts, if I lived in an area where longer ranges were the norm...or, if I was in the market for a new m/l marketed to be a 'long range ml' a bolt action, especially the well proven 700 action, is surely the way I would go.


I wasnt talking about the encore. the new 700 ultimate loads from the rear with a magnum charge of 200 grns of powder. it uses a brass casing for the primer. if you sight it in at 50 yrds 1.75" high its dead on at 150 yrds. at 200 yrds it only drops 4.3 and 11.8 at 250 yrds and 23.6 at 300 yrds.i would love to have the 700 ultimate but at over $1000.00 it a little out of my league. the main reason I like the break action is for installing and removing the primer. and for cleaning after I'm done shooting or hunting.

I don't know the ballistics on my cva but with the 30" barrel and the long range elongated very slim design power belt bullet it should be good at any range I would be shooting.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I wasnt talking about the encore. *the new 700 ultimate loads from the rear with a magnum charge of 200 grns of powder.* it uses a brass casing for the primer. if you sight it in at 50 yrds 1.75" high its dead on at 150 yrds. at 200 yrds it only drops 4.3 and 11.8 at 250 yrds and 23.6 at 300 yrds.i would love to have the 700 ultimate but at over $1000.00 it a little out of my league. the main reason I like the break action is for installing and removing the primer. and for cleaning after I'm done shooting or hunting.
> 
> I don't know the ballistics on my cva but with the 30" barrel and the long range elongated very slim design power belt bullet it should be good at any range I would be shooting.


I know you were talking about the Remington Ultimate when you posted the statement about it "not being legal to hunt with until rules are changed."

And my follow up question was:
"why wouldn't it(the Remington Ultimate) not be legal until the rules are changed?"

If your response to 'why the Remington Ultimate isn't legal to hunt with until the rules are changed' is what you posted in the emboldened part of your above response...
...(quote)*the new 700 ultimate loads from the rear with a magnum charge of 200 grns of powder...
...*that statement is incorrect!!!

The powder and projectile is loaded down the end of the barrel just like most any other ml. It is also primed at the breech like most all other ml'ers. The fact that it uses a brass casing holding the primer and that brass casing is loaded into the breech plug has no bearing on making it illegal as far as ODNR definition of a ml.
It also has a removeable breech plug which makes it legal as far as the current legal definition of a ml from ODNR.
In other words, the Remington Ultimate, with current laws as written, meets every condition and is perfectly legal in Ohio to use for hunting.
And as far as I know, since Indiana's DNR definition of a ml mostly mirrors that of Ohio's definition, I'm almost positive the Rem. Ultimate is legal in Ind as well.
If you feel the Rem. Ultimate is not legal in Ind. please site reference from IDNR.


----------



## 1basshunter

My Remington is legal to use in Ohio

but I can also use it to take a Pronghorn, or an elk at a distance


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> My Remington is legal to use in Ohio
> 
> *but I can also use it to take a Pronghorn, or an elk at a distance*


Yes you can...and the Remington Ultimate is proven to be able to do so.

When I get done with the mods on this one, I'll be sitting next to ya doing the same:









Maybe we can go hunting in Ind. with uncle Sherm and get them big'ns he can't reach out and touch.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I know you were talking about the Remington Ultimate when you posted the statement about it "not being legal to hunt with until rules are changed."
> 
> And my follow up question was:
> "why wouldn't it(the Remington Ultimate) not be legal until the rules are changed?"
> 
> If your response to 'why the Remington Ultimate isn't legal to hunt with until the rules are changed' is what you posted in the emboldened part of your above response...
> ...(quote)*the new 700 ultimate loads from the rear with a magnum charge of 200 grns of powder...
> ...*that statement is incorrect!!!
> 
> The powder and projectile is loaded down the end of the barrel just like most any other ml. It is also primed at the breech like most all other ml'ers. The fact that it uses a brass casing holding the primer and that brass casing is loaded into the breech plug has no bearing on making it illegal as far as ODNR definition of a ml.
> It also has a removeable breech plug which makes it legal as far as the current legal definition of a ml from ODNR.
> In other words, the Remington Ultimate, with current laws as written, meets every condition and is perfectly legal in Ohio to use for hunting.
> And as far as I know, since Indiana's DNR definition of a ml mostly mirrors that of Ohio's definition, I'm almost positive the Rem. Ultimate is legal in Ind as well.
> If you feel the Rem. Ultimate is not legal in Ind. please site reference from IDNR.[/Q
> 
> I went to Remington.com and the 700 ultimate I looked at showed the breach plug and made it look like a pre loaded system. but after going back I think you are totally right. I'm not wrong because I may not always be right but i'm never wrong, lol.


----------



## Burkcarp1

My new rods being built..


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 344875
> View attachment 344877
> My new rods being built..


Looks nice


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm it's getting close again...My locker is full.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm is sleeping.. then he won’t be able to sleep tonight


----------



## Hatchetman

Tough luck Sherm


----------



## Hatchetman

Might miss this one Unc....


----------



## Hatchetman

Here we go


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ha nailed it!


----------



## Hatchetman

yep....got it I think


----------



## Hatchetman

God I hate you........Not really


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hatchetman said:


> God I hate you........Not really


Hey,Hate is a strong word it’s reserved for family members only


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hatchetman said:


> God I hate you........Not really


Man that sniper got you...I'd give it to you....


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Ha nailed it!


You did that like a sniper with a Remington ultra muzzleloader And as we all know that muzzleloader and is it illegal


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Here we go


99 and 01 is 1st and 2nd loser. mm tried that on me but was a little to slow.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Ha nailed it!


congrats! well done!! thats the 1st time i've seen it done.


----------



## fastwater

Quote from uncle Sherm:


> I _went to Remington.com and the 700 ultimate I looked at showed the breach plug and made it look like a pre loaded system. but after going back I think you are totally right. *I'm not wrong because I may not always be right but i'm never wrong, *lol. _


Uncle Sherm...are you sure you're not related to this guy:


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> yep....got it I think


You got robbed Hatchetman.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Quote from uncle Sherm:
> 
> 
> Uncle Sherm...are you sure you're not related to this guy:


are you talking about uncle cigar bill? we go way back together. who do you think taught him to soak his cigar in cyder?


----------



## sherman51

oh yeah good morning guys.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning boys!


----------



## fastwater

Mornin...


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> are you talking about uncle cigar bill? we go way back together. who do you think taught him to soak his cigar in cyder?


Yep...aka 'slick Willy' !!!
Kinda figured he might be a pal of yours.


----------



## sherman51

having my coffee. 1 cup down and 1 to go. I only drink 2 cups to get me moving in the morning.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> having my coffee. 1 cup down and 1 to go. *I only drink 2 cups to get me moving in the morning.*


As in...making you poop?


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> You got robbed Hatchetman.



Have to give him credit....I was worried someone was lying in wait for me since it takes x amount of seconds between post by site rules. Don't worry, I've got a little more experience at sniping than he does, and it's not with a ML  All in fun....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hatchetman said:


> Have to give him credit....I was worried someone was lying in wait for me since it takes x amount of seconds between post by site rules. Don't worry, I've got a little more experience at sniping than he does, and it's not with a ML  All in fun....


Actually I open it open and saw that it was wide open so I was like Bingo! I figured it would have been gone already


----------



## pawcat

Topo da morning!!


----------



## fastwater

ST...tried to call you...got voicemail but I didn't leave message.
Brother called and said all four of your Cannon Digi Trolls are in.
I'll pick them up for you today...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ST...tried to call you...got voicemail but I didn't leave message.
> Brother called and said all four of your Cannon Digi Trolls are in.
> I'll pick them up for you today...


what is he going to use the riggers for? I use 2 on my boat for erie eyes with 6 lite bite slide divers. if he ever plans to use them for eyes he should get the chamberlain releases for sure. they will work great on salmon but are a must for walleye. they have 2 adjustments 1 for rod tension and 1 for lure tension. I have my lure tension set where most white perch will trip the release.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> As in...making you poop?


aka - the morning constitutional?
I saw where people are panic buying water, hand sanitizer and toilet paper.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> aka - the morning constitutional?
> I saw where people are panic buying water, hand sanitizer and toilet paper.


Yes...I myself had my brother order me a 55' trailer load of Charmin to be delivered to the house. Since he gets most of the commodities he orders in bulk wholesale, figured I would stock up on TP and even have some to sell.
Will be taking orders here shortly for the rock bottom, basement bargain price of $2.00 a roll.
Get your order in before the big TP shortage!


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thanks for letting me know they were in. Not sure if I'll need that many though. Sherm...I fish salmon out or ludington and Frankfort mi. Also erie walleye


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ST...tried to call you...got voicemail but I didn't leave message.
> Brother called and said all four of your Cannon Digi Trolls are in.
> I'll pick them up for you today...


Thanks but I may only need 2 of them now.....


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> what is he going to use the riggers for? I use 2 on my boat for erie eyes with 6 lite bite slide divers. if he ever plans to use them for eyes he should get the chamberlain releases for sure. they will work great on salmon but are a must for walleye. they have 2 adjustments 1 for rod tension and 1 for lure tension. I have my lure tension set where most white perch will trip the release.


I know nothing about that kind of fishing. Can't tell ya what ST will use them for. I do know when he ordered the down riggers from my brother, he got one or two extra just to have as spares. He also ordered a few other items for that kind of fishing but not sure what they were or what they were for. You'll have to ask him what all he ordered.
What baits do you use when trolling with down riggers?
I'm thinking spoons might be good.
But seems you would have to have a big selection of spoons on hand if you used them a lot.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thanks but I may only need 2 of them now.....


Okay...I'll let him know. He won't be pressed with you not taking all 4. With his cost being almost half price, he won't have any issue getting rid of the other two...

Edited to add:
Just got off the phone with brother. As figured, He's not pressed at all about you just taking two. He'll move the other two without issue.
Also...I can't pick them up at his warehouse until tomorrow...something to do with paperwork and them being entered into his computer system. That keeps his inventory straight as well as enables you to easier obtain warranty.
Lastly, do you want me to bring them to you ASAP...or just wait until I come that way with the boat the 1st of May?
Doesn't matter to me...


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater,I will take the other two if Tom sure he doesn’t need them


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater,I will take the other two if Tom sure he doesn’t need them


You got em....will go ahead and pick all four up...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You got em....will go ahead and pick all four up...


i WAS THINKING OF USING THE T EXTRA AS LIKE A RAFFLE OR A GIVEAWAY THING BUT IF BH WANTS EM LET HIM HAVE THEM...t


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thanks but I may only need 2 of them now.....


2 or 4 works great for salmon. if you use only 2 and have someone with you, you can get the chamberlain stacker releases and run 4 rods off 2 riggers. run your bottom rigger then anywhere from 5' to 10' above attach the stacker. you want the bottom bait set on a shorter lead then the rod should be set to either side. I salmon fished for yrs with riggers.

I like running 2 riggers and 6 lite bite slide divers rigged like a dipsy. with 2 riggers I use 13# pancake weights to help with blow back. the heavier weights are best. I get my weights off ebay when they have them.



fastwater said:


> I know nothing about that kind of fishing. Can't tell ya what ST will use them for. I do know when he ordered the down riggers from my brother, he got one or two extra just to have as spares. He also ordered a few other items for that kind of fishing but not sure what they were or what they were for. You'll have to ask him what all he ordered.
> What baits do you use when trolling with down riggers?
> I'm thinking spoons might be good.
> But seems you would have to have a big selection of spoons on hand if you used them a lot.


spoons or harnesses or cranks can be run for eyes. but I usually run spoons on my riggers. even when i'm running harnesses on my divers I like spoons on the riggers. but early spring and late fall shallow cranks works best.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good day today.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> i WAS THINKING OF USING THE T EXTRA AS LIKE A RAFFLE OR A GIVEAWAY THING BUT IF BH WANTS EM LET HIM HAVE THEM...t


I'll get all 4 and you guys talk about what you want to do with the extra two. Let me know what you decide and I'll just ask brother to order a couple more for whoever doesn't get these.
Also, if'n you want different brands/types let me know ahead of time as he can get most any kind at the very most wholesale price.



sherman51 said:


> spoons or harnesses or cranks can be run for eyes. but I usually run spoons on my riggers. even when i'm running harnesses on my divers I like spoons on the riggers. but early spring and late fall shallow cranks works best.


Used to use spoon and cranks quit a bit salmon fishing but always just cast or trolled them in rod holders. Have since given all those baits away since I haven't salmon fished in years.
Never have used any down riggers. That would be all new to me.
With family living on both Lake Michigan and Huron...may have to order a few and give it a shot.
Do you have a lot of spoons?
If so...what's the best kind to use on the riggers... and where's the best place to get them?


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 344959
> Good day today.


Your gonna have to change the name of your boat to:
'Fillets for days'.
My goodness thhose are some dandy's


----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> Actually I open it open and saw that it was wide open so I was like Bingo! I figured it would have been gone already



That's it, after losing my most favorite number to you and then seeing a pic with a cooler full of eyes I'm gonna have to block you forever,....well, at least for 10-15 min....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hatchetman said:


> That's it, after losing my most favorite number to you and then seeing a pic with a cooler full of eyes I'm gonna have to block you forever,....well, at least for 10-15 min....


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I'll get all 4 and you guys talk about what you want to do with the extra two. Let me know what you decide and I'll just ask brother to order a couple more for whoever doesn't get these.
> Also, if'n you want different brands/types let me know ahead of time as he can get most any kind at the very most wholesale price.
> 
> 
> 
> Used to use spoon and cranks quit a bit salmon fishing but always just cast or trolled them in rod holders. Have since given all those baits away since I haven't salmon fished in years.
> Never have used any down riggers. That would be all new to me.
> With family living on both Lake Michigan and Huron...may have to order a few and give it a shot.
> Do you have a lot of spoons?
> If so...what's the best kind to use on the riggers... and where's the best place to get them?


the larger spoons are mostly used for salmon. but some guys swear by then for eyes. but I like the smaller 2 1/4" to 2 1/2" spoons myself. I get most of my spoons from galeforcetackle.com but I still have about 100 stinger scorpion spoons and about 100 of the gft spoons. I like the scorpion but after a few fish the paint comes off. the gft spoons the paint is bullet proof. I have colors of scorpion spoons that I cant get from gft. Kavorkian, puss n boots, sir walleye and some other purples are good scorpion colors. there are other great colors but I don't remember the names. the best color I have ever used was jaw breaker from gft. but other good colors for me has been dr death, reverse muffin, salamander, but i've had good luck with other colors. gft spoons is cheaper than scorpion and holds the paint much better.

I had about 500 walleye spoons and a bunch of salmon spoons but they all we stolen when my pole barn was broken into. if you ever need a rider to erie check with me. I can bring my spoons and rods and reels and teach you how I use the lite bite slide divers. if you ever use them you'll never be happy with dipsy or deeper divers. but you'll need good rod holders for fishing divers. gft also has the larger size spoons for salmon. if you buy divers but don't want to buy lite bites get be sure and get Dreamweaver deeper diver. they are the same size as a dipsy with the ring but don't use a ring.


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thanks for letting me know they were in. Not sure if I'll need that many though. Sherm...I fish salmon out or ludington and Frankfort mi. Also erie walleye


Tom let me know if you have any lite bite slide divers and if not I have a lot of extras that I bought when Gander outdoors closed up . Also the Down Rigger weights I have pancake , fish , and the regular rounds so if you don't have any I got these you could try . And as for Spoons between myself and the girlfriend we have enough to decorate the Christmas Tree at the White House ! And she would have no problem giving a few to you especially after buying her a couple beers at the get together . Let me know what you think and if your not in a hurry you can just get what you need when you come up to Geneva .


----------



## 1basshunter

Tom, I found them Canon downrigger’s if you still want them I will give them to you when fastwater Bring me the downrigger weights I will give them to him to give to you
And fastwater I have a lot of spoons that I really don’t need maybe you could Split them up between you and Tom,


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> the larger spoons are mostly used for salmon. but some guys swear by then for eyes. but I like the smaller 2 1/4" to 2 1/2" spoons myself. I get most of my spoons from galeforcetackle.com but I still have about 100 stinger scorpion spoons and about 100 of the gft spoons. I like the scorpion but after a few fish the paint comes off. the gft spoons the paint is bullet proof. I have colors of scorpion spoons that I cant get from gft. Kavorkian, puss n boots, sir walleye and some other purples are good scorpion colors. there are other great colors but I don't remember the names. the best color I have ever used was jaw breaker from gft. but other good colors for me has been dr death, reverse muffin, salamander, but i've had good luck with other colors. gft spoons is cheaper than scorpion and holds the paint much better.
> 
> I had about 500 walleye spoons and a bunch of salmon spoons but they all we stolen when my pole barn was broken into. if you ever need a rider to erie check with me. I can bring my spoons and rods and reels and teach you how I use the lite bite slide divers. if you ever use them you'll never be happy with dipsy or deeper divers. but you'll need good rod holders for fishing divers. gft also has the larger size spoons for salmon. if you buy divers but don't want to buy lite bites get be sure and get Dreamweaver deeper diver. they are the same size as a dipsy with the ring but don't use a ring.


Thanks for all that very informative info...and the offer to meet and teach me the ropes. Sound like I need to make a 'wish list' for my brother on the divers and spoons/scorpions as he does a lot of business with various tackle companies all over the US. Don't know about galeforcetackle but I'll check with him. 

That's what makes this forum soooo special....the help you get from people here.

If'n I get into it, I'll surely give you a call.



0utwest said:


> Tom let me know if you have any lite bite slide divers and if not I have a lot of extras that I bought when Gander outdoors closed up . Also the Down Rigger weights I have pancake , fish , and the regular rounds so if you don't have any I got these you could try . *And as for Spoons between myself and the girlfriend we have enough to decorate the Christmas Tree at the White House* ! And she would have no problem giving a few to you especially after buying her a couple beers at the get together . Let me know what you think and if your not in a hurry you can just get what you need when you come up to Geneva .


Sounds like I need to come up and 'gangsta' some of your spoons.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Tom, I found them Canon downrigger’s if you still want them I will give them to you when fastwater Bring me the downrigger weights I will give them to him to give to you
> And fastwater I have a lot of spoons that I really don’t need maybe you could Split them up between you and Tom,


Thanks BH...will surely take you up on the spoons. But I'm still gonna see if my brother has connections with gft that Sherm is talking about. If'n he does, we can all load up for about half the cost of buying them anywhere else. Like the Cannon down riggers, the more he buys of whatever...the cheaper they will be so we all need to put a bulk order together and just divide them.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Thanks BH...will surely take you up on the spoons. But I'm still gonna see if my brother has connections with gft that Sherm is talking about. If'n he does, we can all load up for about half the cost of buying them anywhere else. Like the Cannon down riggers, the more he buys of whatever...the cheaper they will be so we all need to put a bulk order together and just divide them.


Not a problem and you have seen the tackle that I have spare when you come over if you want to go through it and grab some go for it I’ll never mess it and you can trust mean that  I have a life time supply of it and I’m Always buying more


----------



## Burkcarp1

FW Don’t forget to stop and get those custom bandits and spoons that I ordered on your way to the gold/ fishing trip. There should be 2 big boxes.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> FW Don’t forget to stop and get those custom bandits and spoons that I ordered on your way to the gold/ fishing trip. There should be 2 big boxes.


Hay I have some Custom made lures also maybe we can all do some Trading on our expedition


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Thanks for all that very informative info...and the offer to meet and teach me the ropes. Sound like I need to make a 'wish list' for my brother on the divers and spoons/scorpions as he does a lot of business with various tackle companies all over the US. Don't know about galeforcetackle but I'll check with him.
> 
> That's what makes this forum soooo special....the help you get from people here.
> 
> If'n I get into it, I'll surely give you a call.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like I need to come up and 'gangsta' some of your spoons.





1basshunter said:


> Hay I have some Custom made lures also maybe we can all do some Trading on our expedition


How about A OGF Traders Day !


----------



## 1basshunter

0utwest said:


> How about A OGF Traders Day !


I’m in


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> Tom let me know if you have any lite bite slide divers and if not I have a lot of extras that I bought when Gander outdoors closed up . Also the Down Rigger weights I have pancake , fish , and the regular rounds so if you don't have any I got these you could try . And as for Spoons between myself and the girlfriend we have enough to decorate the Christmas Tree at the White House ! And she would have no problem giving a few to you especially after buying her a couple beers at the get together . Let me know what you think and if your not in a hurry you can just get what you need when you come up to Geneva .


Be happy to buy a few off ya


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> How about A OGF Traders Day !


Be selective on who you invite. Bass hunter is a shifty feller


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sure! I got a ton of them and I placed a big order that FW is picking up for me.


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Be happy to buy a few off ya


Girlfriend said she has some doubles of stingers she will give ya , Me not so easy !


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Be selective on who you invite. Bass hunter is a shifty feller


I think us northern OGF Guys and Gals can handle him !


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thanks but I may only need 2 of them now.....


Only 2 rolls of TP?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Only 2 rolls of TP?


just had a large package of the big rolls of charmin ultra soft delivered by wall mart. were in great shape for awhile. I never go anyplace without my charmin. its the 2nd most important thing to take in the woods deer hunting. 2nd only to safety.


----------



## sherman51

let me be the first to say good morning.


----------



## 1basshunter

0utwest said:


> I think us northern OGF Guys and Gals can handle him !


Your on Drugs 
Stop and go get some help 

And good morning all


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> FW Don’t forget to stop and get those custom bandits and spoons that I ordered on your way to the gold/ fishing trip. There should be 2 big boxes.





Burkcarp1 said:


> Sure! I got a ton of them and I placed a big order that FW is picking up for me.



BK, will be getting back to you tonight about order. Going to place order for everything at one time. It's easier that way and...again...the more we order...the cheaper everything is.
GFT headquarters is located in Northville Mich. which is a rock throw from Ann Arbor. Being that close, shipping time to brothers warehouse in Cols. shouldn't be an issue. And better yet, if'n I make a trip up to see extended family in Mich., I'll just swing by GFT and pick order up myself as I would go right by there.
At any rate...will be getting back to you(and everyone else) this evening.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



Lazy 8 said:


> Only 2 rolls of TP?


Hey lazy...semi trailer of Charmin TP being delivered today.
Need some extra storage room...you got any space in your sheep barn???
I'll pay you for the storage space in TP.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lazy...semi trailer of Charmin TP being delivered today.
> Need some extra storage room...you got any space in your sheep barn???
> I'll pay you for the storage space in TP.


you better be careful lazy. the time bh used your sheep barn it costed you millions.

mornin guys.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you better be careful lazy. the time bh used your sheep barn it costed you millions.
> 
> mornin guys.


Hmmm...the way I see it...when all this TP shortage comes into play, my Charmin stash is gonna be worth millions. Surely worth a lot more than what's to be made out of the sheep 'trading' business. I may even have to pay lazy with the premium grade of Charmin to stand armed and guard my stash at his barn.

You better get your order in ASAP uncle Sherm. According to the sewers and drains department down if Florida...the way you poop, them two packages you had delivered from Wally World won't last no time.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...the way I see it...when all this TP shortage comes into play, my Charmin stash is gonna be worth millions. Surely worth a lot more than what's to be made out of the sheep 'trading' business. I may even have to pay lazy with the premium grade of Charmin to stand armed and guard my stash at his barn.
> 
> You better get your order in ASAP uncle Sherm. According to the sewers and drains department down if Florida...the way you poop, them two packages you had delivered from Wally World won't last no time.


Yes indeedy doody. No problem using the barn for TP storage and the barter system is alive and well. Wally World will come knocking on our door for TP. One can never have enough TP. I think our armed guards should have muzzle loaders and German Shepards. What kind of muzzle loaders do you recommend?


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, are you selling pot on these forums?
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/lee-electric-10-lead-pot-fs.360999/


----------



## pawcat

I know where sherm got his seeds!....


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...the way I see it...when all this TP shortage comes into play, my Charmin stash is gonna be worth millions. Surely worth a lot more than what's to be made out of the sheep 'trading' business. I may even have to pay lazy with the premium grade of Charmin to stand armed and guard my stash at his barn.
> 
> You better get your order in ASAP uncle Sherm. According to the sewers and drains department down if Florida...the way you poop, them two packages you had delivered from Wally World won't last no time.


it doesn't seem to matter how muck I poo I just wipe the little spot in the middle using the same amount of tp each time, lol.



Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, are you selling pot on these forums?
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/lee-electric-10-lead-pot-fs.360999/


I planted seeds and grew these amazing pots. so now i'm testing the market by selling one.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, are you selling pot on these forums?
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/lee-electric-10-lead-pot-fs.360999/


He bought the wrong kind of pot by mistake so he had to sell it.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> it doesn't seem to matter how muck I poo I just wipe the little spot in the middle using the same amount of tp each time, lol.
> *WAY, WAY, WAAAAAY TMI!*


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> BK, will be getting back to you tonight about order. Going to place order for everything at one time. It's easier that way and...again...the more we order...the cheaper everything is.
> GFT headquarters is located in Northville Mich. which is a rock throw from Ann Arbor. Being that close, shipping time to brothers warehouse in Cols. shouldn't be an issue. And better yet, if'n I make a trip up to see extended family in Mich., I'll just swing by GFT and pick order up myself as I would go right by there.
> At any rate...will be getting back to you(and everyone else) this evening.


If you don't mind let me know what you think of GFT , I have a few of there spoons and might add some more if $ is right . I could work something out for you and ? For a fall Bow or Muzzle Hunt . Thanks Mike .


----------



## 1basshunter

0utwest said:


> If you don't mind let me know what you think of GFT , I have a few of there spoons and might add some more if $ is right . I could work something out for you and ? For a fall Bow or Muzzle Hunt . Thanks Mike .


That’s really nice of you to do that for him..But of the people who are on this derailment of a thread why would anyone pick fastwater


----------



## fastwater

Okay lady's and gents(those that are gents and want to be lady's and visa versa)

Got a lot to cover tonight.

First off:


0utwest said:


> If you don't mind let me know what you think of GFT , I have a few of there spoons and might add some more if $ is right . I could work something out for you and ? For a fall Bow or Muzzle Hunt . Thanks Mike .


All your tackle has been ordered per our conversation tonight.
Also got the slam dunk hookup on the slip divers you wanted.
Thank you very much for that wonderful offer Outwest. That's extremely nice of you. Maybe I can put some elk steaks in my freezer from an elk that I shot rather than you having to give them to me.

Next order of business:


1basshunter said:


> That’s really nice of you to do that for him..But of the people who are on this derailment of a thread why would anyone pick fastwater












Lastly...and this is lengthy but wanted everyone to know what was going on and be on the same sheet of music in one shot:
This is about our bulk order from GFT and is quit lengthy so listen up ST, BH, BK, Outwest, bobk and anyone else that took interest in getting in on this order I may be forgetting to name.
Getting everyone's list of wants/needs yesterday, I sent everything to brother this morning. He in turn got ahold of one of the owners and worked out a great wholesale deal on such a large order.
We then placed the order that came to $1243.00 including shipping.
The order required 40% down which we paid.
After getting home I called both ST and BH on a three way call letting them know what happened. Sorry did not have the rest of the guys phone #'s.
When I got to the part about the required 40% down, even though I told them it's been paid, they started arguing between each other as to which one of them was going to send me the already paid 40% cause they both insisted on covering that portion for the entire order. For about 10 minutes, I just sat there listening, wondering if these two were married.
Anyways, that was finally settled with ST and BH splitting the 40%($497.20) and they are each sending me checks.
Thanking them both for their unbelievable generosity...they both also assured me that they did NOT have the same mailman as uncle Sherm.

All like items that are the same price will be packed together. IE...all different colors and same priced spoons together...blade baits together...blades together...harness's together etc.
Packing slip including price per item will be included.
Everyone knows the colors and quantity they ordered but in case you forgot or lose your list, I've downloaded everyones list I was sent individually.
There were some that ordered beads and a few that ordered hooks.
Like sizes will be packed together.
Bottom line...when order comes in, we will separate order according to individual lists, tally up remainder of what each person owes and go from there.
Also, ST and BH ordered several extra items(about $200 worth) as 'give away' or 'raffle items' for later use...
...just a suggestion for those interested...
...since ST and BH were kind enough to pay the first $497.29 of the complete bill, it would be great for the rest of us to consider chipping in and paying for the extra 'give away' tackle.
Again...just a suggestion for those interested and we can all get together on that later...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

^^^whew^^^ I'm glad and have no dogs in this hunt.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes indeedy doody. No problem using the barn for TP storage and the barter system is alive and well. Wally World will come knocking on our door for TP. One can never have enough TP. I think our armed guards should have muzzle loaders and German Shepards. *What kind of muzzle loaders do you recommend?*


Sorry lazy...with everything else going on I rudely overlooked your very important question.
Without a doubt...for shots out to 300yds.. The best out there is the finely tuned TC Encore.
For shots 300+yds...slam dunk the Remington Ultimate is the best.

Also, I think your thoughts about shepherds for guard dogs is spot on.
I ran it by Zeus and you can see for yourself how excited he was:


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater, thank you for showing us why he picked you out. That is your best side


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater, thank you for showing us why he picked you out. *That is your best side*


Here it is all dressed up :


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Sorry lazy...with everything else going on I rudely overlooked your very important question.
> Without a doubt...for shots out to 300yds.. The best out there is the finely tuned TC Encore.
> For shots 300+yds...slam dunk the Remington Ultimate is the best.
> 
> Also, I think your thoughts about shepherds for guard dogs is spot on.
> I ran it by Zeus and you can see for yourself how excited he was:
> View attachment 345173


I disagree on your choices of front stuffers, should be CVA accura them bad boys shoot fer 500 yds if,n you know how to handle them


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> He bought the wrong kind of pot by mistake so he had to sell it.


I thought I was getting the kind you smoke.



Burkcarp1 said:


> I disagree on your choices of front stuffers, should be CVA accura them bad boys shoot fer 500 yds if,n you know how to handle them


I just bought the 45 cal v2 long range with the 30" barrel. then I bought the brand new long range elongated power belt 180 grn bullets. I plan to start with 150 grn 777 and see how it shoots. but even if the gun is capable of longer shots i'm limited to about 200 yrds. these bullets look like a rifle bullet with a polymer tip. they look like they'll be wicked hunting with them.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I disagree on your choices of front stuffers, *should be CVA accura them bad boys shoot fer 500 yds if,n you know how to handle them*


Well...yea...if'n you point it fer enough up in the air they'll reach out 500yds.
So will a good wrist rocket loaded with a 3/8" steel ball bearing.
But accurately???
With much respect...I have to defer back to my Missourian roots on that one. 'Gotta show me'... cause CVA couldn't shoot 500yds accurately if'n it was handled like this:





CVA ain't never made an accurate 500yd ml'er...up to and including their latest,greatest new fangled 'Long range' models with the painted barrels.
Matters of fact, CVA couldn't build a 500yd rifle if'n they was tryin to build one usin the 6.5 creedmoor.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Well...yea...if'n you point it fer enough up in the air they'll reach out 500yds.
> So will a good wrist rocket loaded with a 3/8" steel ball bearing.
> But accurately???
> With much respect...I have to defer back to my Missourian roots on that one. 'Gotta show me'... cause CVA couldn't shoot 500yds accurately if'n it was handled like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CVA ain't never made an accurate 500yd ml'er...up to and including their latest,greatest new fangled 'Long range' models with the painted barrels.
> Matters of fact, CVA couldn't build a 500yd rifle if'n they was tryin to build one usin the 6.5 creedmoor.


sorry fw but cva with the belgara barrels beat them all in accuracy and challenges all comers. its guaranteed to be the most accurate mass production ml on the market. but then again cva didnt produce its own barrel. they went out and had them made by somebody else. but then again it depends a lot on the shooter when shooting at deer.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Well...yea...if'n you point it fer enough up in the air they'll reach out 500yds.
> So will a good wrist rocket loaded with a 3/8" steel ball bearing.
> But accurately???
> With much respect...I have to defer back to my Missourian roots on that one. 'Gotta show me'... cause CVA couldn't shoot 500yds accurately if'n it was handled like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CVA ain't never made an accurate 500yd ml'er...up to and including their latest,greatest new fangled 'Long range' models with the painted barrels.
> Matters of fact, CVA couldn't build a 500yd rifle if'n they was tryin to build one usin the 6.5 creedmoor.


By golly I guess I’m just going to have to set you down beside me and show you a real muzzleloader not them tinker toys you been mentioning  plastic junk pea shooters 




Oh By the way Good Morning!


----------



## sherman51

good morning bk and all the rest of you derailers.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk

Interesting that you are taking checks now Fastwater. Not sure why I had to give you cash for the Michigan Stinger spoons that I had you order. Oh well. It’s worth the hassle to get more of the best spoons out there for Erie.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Interesting that you are taking checks now Fastwater. Not sure why I had to give you cash for the Michigan Stinger spoons that I had you order. Oh well. It’s worth the hassle to get more of the best spoons out there for Erie.


I like the way stinger catches fish but if the paint would stay on they would be a much better value. I have about 100+ scorpions but I never order just 1 of a color. I don't know what you had to pay going through fw but i've found gale force tackle spoons catch fish to and are much cheaper at 4.50 each with bullet proof paint. (if fw had of thought to check with me I might have bought some of the scorpion spoons.) the best spoon I have ever used is jaw breaker from gft. its all pink with blue dots on it.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Sorry lazy...with everything else going on I rudely overlooked your very important question.
> Without a doubt...for shots out to 300yds.. The best out there is the finely tuned TC Encore.
> For shots 300+yds...slam dunk the Remington Ultimate is the best.
> 
> Also, I think your thoughts about shepherds for guard dogs is spot on.
> I ran it by Zeus and you can see for yourself how excited he was:
> View attachment 345173


Zeus is a good boy. Does he like CVA's?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> By golly I guess I’m just going to have to set you down beside me and show you a real muzzleloader not them tinker toys you been mentioning  plastic junk pea shooters
> 
> 
> 
> Oh By the way Good Morning!


As Troy Landry would say, Choot 'em.

BTW...good morning Ralph.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Bergara


----------



## Saugeye Tom

H


sherman51 said:


> I like the way stinger catches fish but if the paint would stay on they would be a much better value. I have about 100+ scorpions but I never order just 1 of a color. I don't know what you had to pay going through fw but i've found gale force tackle spoons catch fish to and are much cheaper at 4.50 each with bullet proof paint. (if fw had of thought to check with me I might have bought some of the scorpion spoons.) the best spoon I have ever used is jaw breaker from gft. its all pink with blue dots on it.


ey Sherm...didnt fw contact you? I thought he did by PM


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> H
> 
> ey Sherm...didnt fw contact you? I thought he did by PM


Yeah,Sherm FW didn’t contact you? I can’t believe it!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ... I don't know what you had to pay going through fw but i've found gale force tackle spoons catch fish to and are much cheaper at 4.50 each with bullet proof paint. (*if fw had of thought to check with me I might have bought some of the scorpion spoons.*) the best spoon I have ever used is jaw breaker from gft. its all pink with blue dots on it.





Saugeye Tom said:


> H
> 
> ey Sherm...didnt fw contact you? I thought he did by PM





Burkcarp1 said:


> Yeah,Sherm FW didn’t contact you? I can’t believe it!


Hmmm....I never contacted anyone when all this first went into play.
What got all this bulk order business started was after post #16641 and 16642 guys started calling and pm'ing me about wanting these GFT spoons. Then we found out for sure how much we could save buying bulk through brothers business.
In short, I apologize uncle Sherm for not contacting you directly...but I didn't contact anyone at first. If'n you would have contacted me, I would have surely included you. Again... All the guys that showed interest contacted me. Too, from your post #16640, I figured you had all the spoons you needed since you've been gathering them for years and that's the reason you never said anything when we discussed here about ordering them. 
But again, I apologize for not getting ahold of you.

FWIW, ST and BH ordered about $200 worth of extra spoons and blade baits in various colors to give away or raffle off. At our cost, that's a lot of spoons blades baits. Maybe they can hook you up with what you need.

Also, the scorpions bobk and others ordered ended up being right at $2.03 each after shipping was included since brother got those in bulk as well.



bobk said:


> Interesting that you are taking checks now Fastwater. Not sure why I had to give you cash for the Michigan Stinger spoons that I had you order. Oh well. It’s worth the hassle to get more of the best spoons out there for Erie.


Cause I knew you could do just as you did and roll that $150 off of that fat roll in your pocket like I roll off TP when taking my morning constitutional.
Plus, I had just come back from the bank up in Pickerton depositing ST's and BH's check and didn't want to make that trip again.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> H
> 
> ey Sherm...didnt fw contact you? I thought he did by PM





Burkcarp1 said:


> Yeah,Sherm FW didn’t contact you? I can’t believe it!





fastwater said:


> Hmmm....I never contacted anyone when all this first went into play.
> What got all this bulk order business started was after post #16641 and 16642 guys started calling and pm'ing me about wanting these GFT spoons. Then we found out for sure how much we could save buying bulk through brothers business.
> In short, I apologize uncle Sherm for not contacting you directly...but I didn't contact anyone at first. If'n you would have contacted me, I would have surely included you. Again... All the guys that showed interest contacted me. Too, from your post #16640, I figured you had all the spoons you needed since you've been gathering them for years and that's the reason you never said anything when we discussed here about ordering them.
> But again, I apologize for not getting ahold of you.
> 
> FWIW, ST and BH ordered about $200 worth of extra spoons and blade baits in various colors to give away or raffle off. At our cost, that's a lot of spoons blades baits. Maybe they can hook you up with what you need.
> 
> Also, the scorpions bobk and others ordered ended up being right at $2.03 each after shipping was included since brother got those in bulk as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I knew you could do just as you did and roll that $150 off of that fat roll in your pocket like I roll off TP when taking my morning constitutional.
> Plus, I had just come back from the bank up in Pickerton depositing ST's and BH's check and didn't want to make that trip again.


I guess it was up to me to contact him about ordering them. but I just don't remember his posts about taking orders for the spoons. MY BAD!

I use to have a bunch of spoons but they were stolen out of my pole barn. I ended up replacing about 100 of the scorpion and gft spoons. but if I had been more alert about seeing the posts about ordering spoons I could use about another 50 to 100 of each at those prices.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## ress

Almost 2 yrs old. He can play for hrs.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Almost ready to turn over another hundred...Wake up Sherman.


----------



## 0utwest

I wanna know more about this Raffle ! Thanks Fastwater ! The girlfriend just looked to see what the spoons cost and now I got to go and buy her another spoon box ! Think she is close to 250 now !


----------



## sherman51

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 345207


we all need a little loving.



Snakecharmer said:


> Almost ready to turn over another hundred...Wake up Sherman.


I don't get it. what do you mean? a 100 whats?


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> we all need a little loving.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it. what do you mean? a 100 whats?


Shermie !


----------



## sherman51

this is 696 who's going for 700. mm here's your chance to score.


----------



## sherman51

actually it was 697.


----------



## sherman51

if I don't get sniped its mine.


----------



## sherman51

that was 699. one more.


----------



## sherman51

it that ok with the rest of you no gooders.


----------



## 1basshunter

You are very good at sniping now all you have to do is buy a Muzzleloader that can shoot straight and your life will be complete


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> I wanna know more about this Raffle ! Thanks Fastwater ! The girlfriend just looked to see what the spoons cost and now I got to go and buy her another spoon box ! Think she is close to 250 now !


No problemo OW. 
Brother said he talked to GFT today and with an order as big as we placed, it may be later on into next week before it's ready. I thought that was excellent coming from a smaller company.
If this warm weather holds out, may have to hook up the boat and head up that way to see some family,do some fishing and pick order up while I'm up there. 
We'll see...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I had a cva
once..great shooter....if you were shooting around corners


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> You are very good at sniping now all you have to do is buy a Muzzleloader that can shoot straight and your life will be complete


...and fwiw...don't care what kind of new fangled, marketing hyped bullet CVA/Powerbelt comes up with, again, there's not a CVA break action(or any other manufacturers break action) made...painted Bergara bbl and all, that's gonna shoot with your bolt action Remington Ultimate. 
Just not gonna happen...
I can go out and ding a 12"x12" steel gong all day long with fairly good grouping with my encore...but I'm not gonna be able to get even tighter groups...at even much further distances with the encore as I can with the RU.


----------



## Lazy 8

Gentlemen, today I struck gold. I hit the Mother Lode. Acting on a hunch, I pulled out my Tresoro Compadre and did some metal detecting. After about 2 hours I struck gold. I found where some crazy ol coot had buried his treasure. 
Today was my lucky day.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Gentlemen, today I struck gold. I hit the Mother Lode. Acting on a hunch, I pulled out my Tresoro Compadre and did some metal detecting. After about 2 hours I struck gold. I found where some crazy ol coot had buried his treasure.
> Today was my lucky day.


Great Job....ya coot.....or were you In muncie...dat house we know


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Gentlemen, today I struck gold. I hit the Mother Lode. Acting on a hunch, I pulled out my Tresoro Compadre and did some metal detecting. After about 2 hours I struck gold. I found where some crazy ol coot had buried his treasure.
> Today was my lucky day.


Pics please????


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Gentlemen, today I struck gold. I hit the Mother Lode. Acting on a hunch, I pulled out my Tresoro Compadre and did some metal detecting. After about 2 hours I struck gold. I found where some crazy ol coot had buried his treasure.
> Today was my lucky day.


When we get done selling all our TP, you will be giving all that gold to charity.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Great Job....ya coot.....or were you In muncie...dat house we know


He has already dug all his up and got swindled....I mean....bought himself a long range muzzle loader with new heat seeking boolits.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Pics please????


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> When we get done selling all our TP, you will be giving all that gold to charity.


Hey, you're prolly right. The ol' lady and I went to Crogers today and back in the TP section was what I call, for lack of better terms, the TP Natsey. We were only allowed 1 roll @ $19.95!!! I told he could stick that roll where...
Fastwawa, he'll be buying from us at a very inflated price. I heard people are calling us the TP Pimps. 
Is Tom handling all the legalities? BTW Tom, I gotcha down for 3 or 4 doubloons.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


>


Those look just like the doubloons ST found and gave to a few of us.
Only looks like you have a few silver coins in there also.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy,keep digging around that spot I’m thinking that you have found one of Sherman’s hiding spots....

And now that you have found it you just know that he’s coming after you the the Incompetent muzzleloader.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, you're prolly right. The ol' lady and I went to Crogers today and back in the TP section was what I call, for lack of better terms, the TP Natsey. We were only allowed 1 roll @ $19.95!!! I told he could stick that roll where...
> Fastwawa, he'll be buying from us at a very inflated price. I heard people are calling us the TP Pimps.
> Is Tom handling all the legalities? BTW Tom, I gotcha down for 3 or 4 doubloons.


That TP Natsey doesn't know who he's foolin with.
He will be payin through the nose when we get done with him.
Yes, as always ST is handlin all the legal stuff.
Far as them callin us TP Pimps...that's okay.
Just as long as we don't end up like this:


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Lazy,keep digging around that spot I’m thinking that you have found one of Sherman’s hiding spots....
> 
> And now that you have found it you just know that he’s coming after you the the Incompetent muzzleloader.


I didn't know Lazy was a dirt fisherman.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That TP Natsey doesn't know who he's foolin with.
> He will be payin through the nose when we get done with him.
> Yes, as always ST is handlin all the legal stuff.
> Far as them callin us TP Pimps...that's okay.
> Just as long as we don't end up like this:


Thanks brother, but after watching that I've come to a conclusion...I need a gold tooth. Or two.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks brother, but after watching that I've come to a conclusion...I need a gold tooth. Or two.


When I met you I was thinking that about you


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Lazy,keep digging around that spot I’m thinking that you have found one of Sherman’s hiding spots....
> 
> And now that you have found it you just know that he’s coming after you the the Incompetent muzzleloader.


Shermie Fudd?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> When I met you I was thinking that about you


Arggggggg Matey.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> You are very good at sniping now all you have to do is buy a Muzzleloader that can shoot straight and your life will be complete


i'm sorry you guys have been duped into believing the cva accura isn't accurate. they took on all comers and beat them. now they guaranty to have the most accurate production ml on the market. so all your jesting doesn't bother me in the least.



Saugeye Tom said:


> I had a cva
> once..great shooter....if you were shooting around corners


the old cva's were the cheapest one you could buy back then. but they were accurate enough to take deer. I started with a kit gun and took a few deer. then I bought a double barrel 50 cal / 12 ga that was a great gun. the 1st yr they didnt have the 50 cal barrels so I had to hunt with the 12 ga with a 690 round ball with 90 grns of black powder. I shot a 4 pt at 54 yrds through the heart and both lungs.

the cva of today is a totally different company. they make a great quality gun in the accura v2. the only thing I like about the Remington better than my cva is the ignition system. they use a brass casing with a magnum rifle primer. it prevents blowback so its much cleaner and more dependable. but it isn't as accurate as the v2. its been proven by the experts.



Lazy 8 said:


>


you didnt find those I knew where I had them I just forgot about them. now if you'll just return part of them you can keep the rest as a finders fee. as st ran out of doubloons before he got to me. if those are doubloons and you give a few of them away please send me one.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That TP Natsey doesn't know who he's foolin with.
> He will be payin through the nose when we get done with him.
> Yes, as always ST is handlin all the legal stuff.
> Far as them callin us TP Pimps...that's okay.
> Just as long as we don't end up like this:


Hey GOLDwawa, how many of these do we have in inventory?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ...and fwiw...don't care what kind of new fangled, marketing hyped bullet CVA/Powerbelt comes up with, again, there's not a CVA break action(or any other manufacturers break action) made...painted Bergara bbl and all, that's gonna shoot with your bolt action Remington Ultimate.
> Just not gonna happen...
> I can go out and ding a 12"x12" steel gong all day long with fairly good grouping with my encore...but I'm not gonna be able to get even tighter groups...at even much further distances with the encore as I can with the RU.


I know my new cva is accurate out to 300 yrds with a bench rest or a younger better well practiced at long ranges. but out in the woods with just a rest 200 yrds would be my max. even though I like shots under 50 yrds. and just about any modern ml will make 50 yrd shots. mostly I just like the accura v2. the breach plug comes out with just your hand making it a breeze to clean. I shoot left handed and love the thumbhole stock for left or right shooters.



fastwater said:


> He has already dug all his up and got swindled....I mean....bought himself a long range muzzle loader with new heat seeking boolits.


don't make fun of my new fangled boolits until you've at least seen them in action. I will try to get pictures of them beside a standard 50 cal sabot and bullet and post it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy....beautiful....its exciting isn't it


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey GOLDwawa, how many of these do we have in inventory?


Hmmm....I don't think we have any of those.
And not sure we need any:
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...ks-down-tide-pod-challenge-videos/1042847001/



Lazy 8 said:


> Arggggggg Matey.





Saugeye Tom said:


> Lazy....beautiful....its exciting isn't it


Congrats on your find lazy.

Like ST said, it must be exciting to make a find like that.
Hopefully I will know that feeling when we all go on our gold panning trip in May. 
Can't wait!!!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i'm sorry you guys have been duped into believing the cva accura isn't accurate. they took on all comers and beat them. now they guaranty to have the most accurate production ml on the market. so all your jesting doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> 
> 
> the old cva's were the cheapest one you could buy back then. but they were accurate enough to take deer. I started with a kit gun and took a few deer. then I bought a double barrel 50 cal / 12 ga that was a great gun. the 1st yr they didnt have the 50 cal barrels so I had to hunt with the 12 ga with a 690 round ball with 90 grns of black powder. I shot a 4 pt at 54 yrds through the heart and both lungs.
> 
> the cva of today is a totally different company. they make a great quality gun in the accura v2. the only thing I like about the Remington better than my cva is the ignition system. they use a brass casing with a magnum rifle primer. it prevents blowback so its much cleaner and more dependable. but it isn't as accurate as the v2. its been proven by the experts.
> ....


Shooeee uncle Sherm...them 'proven CVA experts(aka snake oil salesmen)' sure got you convinced.

Come on now Sherm...if'n you just wanted a new ml...just say so.
Cause you already had an encore that with the right load, is just as much of a 300yd rifle as the CVA and is obviously way more than capable of the tightest 200yd groups in the industry of all break action ml'ers on the market today.
The Encore has just as good of an ignition system as the CVA...Encore is better if'n you ask me cause you don't have to buy an additional breech plug to shoot Blackhorn 209. And...the Encore even weighs less than the CVA cause the CVA has a longer bbl.

So again, if'n you just wanted another ml'er...that's cool...and we're all glad you got one. Just don't expect us that's been around the MLer game awhile to believe all the CVA 'Long Range' and new jump back, ballistic tipped Powerbelt boolit cow dung that the CVA 'experts' are putting out.

I'll say this uncle Sherm...now that you got the new CVA...either buy the Blackhorn 209 breech plug or modify the stock breech plug to enable it to shoot the Blackhorn and throw the Triple 7 in the trash. You'll be much, much happier...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hmmm....I don't think we have any of those.
> And not sure we need any:
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...ks-down-tide-pod-challenge-videos/1042847001/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your find lazy.
> 
> Like ST said, it must be exciting to make a find like that.
> Hopefully I will know that feeling when we all go on our gold panning trip in May.
> Can't wait!!!


when in may are you going hunting fer the yeller stuff? sounds like to much work for me. but the idea is great. hope you guys hits the mother load.



fastwater said:


> Shooeee uncle Sherm...them 'proven CVA experts(aka snake oil salesmen)' sure got you convinced.
> 
> Come on now Sherm...if'n you just wanted a new ml...just say so.
> Cause you already had an encore that with the right load, is just as much of a 300yd rifle as the CVA and is obviously way more than capable of the tightest 200yd groups in the industry of all break action ml'ers on the market today.
> The Encore has just as good of an ignition system as the CVA...Encore is better if'n you ask me cause you don't have to buy an additional breech plug to shoot Blackhorn 209. And...the Encore even weighs less than the CVA cause the CVA has a longer bbl.
> 
> So again, if'n you just wanted another ml'er...that's cool...and we're all glad you got one. Just don't expect us that's been around the MLer game awhile to believe all the CVA 'Long Range' and new jump back, ballistic tipped Powerbelt boolit cow dung that the CVA 'experts' are putting out.
> 
> I'll say this uncle Sherm...now that you got the new CVA...either buy the Blackhorn 209 breech plug or modify the stock breech plug to enable it to shoot the Blackhorn and throw the Triple 7 in the trash. You'll be much, much happier...


them thar snake oil salesmen are just braggin there rifle up like you are the encore.

now the ru 700 might be close to shootin with the cva but the cva is still more accurate out to 300 yrds and beyond.

but to tell you the truth the encore will do everything I need from a ml'er. I just like the v2 and the way it cleans. to be truthful I might have tried the ru 700 had it not been priced out of my range. I love the ignition on the ru 700. its much better than anything i've seen.

as far as the new bullets for the 45 is concerned they are the best looking round I have seen yet for a ml.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> when in may are you going hunting fer the yeller stuff? sounds like to much work for me. but the idea is great. hope you guys hits the mother load.
> 
> 
> 
> them thar snake oil salesmen are just braggin there rifle up like you are the encore.
> 
> now the ru 700 might be close to shootin with the cva but the cva is still more accurate out to 300 yrds and beyond.
> 
> but to tell you the truth the encore will do everything I need from a ml'er. I just like the v2 and the way it cleans. to be truthful I might have tried the ru 700 had it not been priced out of my range. I love the ignition on the ru 700. its much better than anything i've seen.
> 
> as far as the new bullets for the 45 is concerned they are the best looking round I have seen yet for a ml.


Don't remember exactly but think the leaving date is set for either May 9 or 11. Will have to check with the crew that's going to confirm as since I only work part time...and my work days are very flexible, I'll just go along with what everybody wants to do.
At this point were still in the talking stage as to how long we're gonna stay also. Again, some will probably stay longer than others due to work schedules.

Also...you probably already know but with your V2, if'n you do change to Blackhorn 209 powder your max charge should not go over 120grns by volume. Same as the Encore.
*DO NOT LOAD 150grns of Blackhorn 209 in your V2.*


----------



## bruce

morning all . Short night hear. Time to get a cup of tea.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin Bruce. 
Sippin on a cup of coffee myself.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## bruce

cemo put me off coffee.


----------



## fastwater

You drinking regular tea or green tea?


----------



## bruce

Both. but I want my coffee back.


----------



## bruce

The take a ways are bad but the out come is good. Dr said I am Cancer free. Clean margans.


----------



## fastwater

WOW...that is GREAT news for sure.
Puts a smile on my face...can only imagine how that makes you feel.
Thanking our Heavenly Father for answered prayer.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Don't remember exactly but think the leaving date is set for either May 9 or 11. Will have to check with the crew that's going to confirm as since I only work part time...and my work days are very flexible, I'll just go along with what everybody wants to do.
> At this point were still in the talking stage as to how long we're gonna stay also. Again, some will probably stay longer than others due to work schedules.
> 
> Also...you probably already know but with your V2, if'n you do change to Blackhorn 209 powder your max charge should not go over 120grns by volume. Same as the Encore.
> *DO NOT LOAD 150grns of Blackhorn 209 in your V2.*


I wont be trying the bh in the near future. I already bought up a few packs of 45 triple 7. but i'll use a lower charge if'n I do try it.



bruce said:


> The take a ways are bad but the out come is good. Dr said I am Cancer free. Clean margans.


great news bruce. how much longer are you going to be taking the treatments? i'll keep praying for you until your back on coffee.


----------



## sherman51

forgot to say good mornin. good mornin all.


----------



## bruce

Treatments wear over jan 24 but the half life of cemo is 6 mo. And THANK YOU SHERMAN.


sherman51 said:


> I wont be trying the bh in the near future. I already bought up a few packs of 45 triple 7. but i'll use a lower charge if'n I do try it.
> 
> 
> 
> great news bruce. how much longer are you going to be taking the treatments? i'll keep praying for you until your back on coffee.


----------



## 1basshunter

bruce said:


> Treatments wear over jan 24 but the half life of cemo is 6 mo. And THANK YOU SHERMAN.


You have never left are ( prayers) now get better soon or I’ll have to have Alex became your Nurse


----------



## bruce

Ware is that horse but when I need it.


1basshunter said:


> You have never left are ( prayers) now get better soon or I’ll have to have Alex became your Nurse


----------



## 1basshunter

bruce said:


> Ware is that horse but when I need it.


Gone!!!!!!! And he has not gone fishing


----------



## Snakecharmer

bruce said:


> The take a ways are bad but the out come is good. Dr said I am Cancer free. Clean margans.


Terrific Bruce! That is great news.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> Both. but I want my coffee back.


GREAT NEWS BRUCE! When can you have a cup of joe?


----------



## Lazy 8

Uncle Shermie, how's this sound? I'll trade you a doubloon for your fancy new ML? Or how about this, 2 doubloons...one for your ML and another for you? We need somebody to stand watch over our vast inventory of TP.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Shermie, how's this sound? I'll trade you a doubloon for your fancy new ML? Or how about this, 2 doubloons...one for your ML and another for you? We need somebody to stand watch over our vast inventory of TP.


Maybe hire Sherm? He's armed and dangerous.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BRUCE...GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeten

Saugeye Tom said:


> BRUCE...GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!


Yes. Great news brother!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Way to go Bruce !


----------



## bruce

On say the 4th of July.


Lazy 8 said:


> GREAT NEWS BRUCE! When can you have a cup of joe?


----------



## bruce

On say the 4th of July.


Lazy 8 said:


> GREAT NEWS BRUCE! When can you have a cup of joe?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Shermie, how's this sound? I'll trade you a doubloon for your fancy new ML? Or how about this, 2 doubloons...one for your ML and another for you? We need somebody to stand watch over our vast inventory of TP.


that sounds more than fair to me. I like the sound of 2, 1 for the ml and the other just because were derailer family. do you want the ml shipped or will you be picking it up in person? it sure would be great to meet you in person. sighting you is about as rare as bigfoot sightings. I have 3 ml'ers 1 is a tc ss but I don't remember the model, 1 is the tc encore ss, and the other 1 is the new cva. do you have a preference which 1 you get. if you come pick it up you can check them all out and then make your choice.


----------



## sherman51

bruce said:


> On say the 4th of July.


double post but I liked it anyway.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> that sounds more than fair to me. I like the sound of 2, 1 for the ml and the other just because were derailer family. do you want the ml shipped or will you be picking it up in person? it sure would be great to meet you in person. sighting you is about as rare as bigfoot sightings. I have 3 ml'ers 1 is a tc ss but I don't remember the model, 1 is the tc encore ss, and the other 1 is the new cva. do you have a preference which 1 you get. if you come pick it up you can check them all out and then make your choice.


Hey I would like to meet him too!


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey I would like to meet him too!


by the way when are we going to meet up for lunch? you didnt set a date yet. the last week in march or the 1st week of april would work great for me. I would love to get the wife out for a day. you could invite lazy to come along.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Uncle Shermie, how's this sound? I'll trade you a doubloon for your fancy new ML? Or how about this, 2 doubloons...one for your ML and another for you? We need somebody to stand watch over our vast inventory of TP.





sherman51 said:


> that sounds more than fair to me. I like the sound of 2, 1 for the ml and the other just because were derailer family. do you want the ml shipped or will you be picking it up in person? it sure would be great to meet you in person. sighting you is about as rare as bigfoot sightings. I have 3 ml'ers 1 is a tc ss but I don't remember the model, 1 is the tc encore ss, and the other 1 is the new cva. do you have a preference which 1 you get. if you come pick it up you can check them all out and then make your choice.


PICK THE ENCORE lazy.
Slam dunk...It's the best, most accurate out of the bunch.
And we want nothing but the best for our TP stash.
Second choice would be the other SS TC

P.S. don't get conned into including any of those new turbo charged CVA boolits he has either into the deal. While they may punch holes in paper ok... never have shot a Powerbelt yet that has reliable terminal effect on meat. And researching the construction of this new one...and not seeing any internal changes in material used as in all the other PB's...don't see that changing.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, All I’m saying is that there is help out there for you


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, with the way you’re talking I’m thinking that someone is Pimping you out


----------



## ress

God Bless you Bruce! Hang tough!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> PICK THE ENCORE lazy.
> Slam dunk...It's the best, most accurate out of the bunch.
> And we want nothing but the best for our TP stash.
> Second choice would be the other SS TC
> 
> P.S. don't get conned into including any of those new turbo charged CVA boolits he has either into the deal. While they may punch holes in paper ok... never have shot a Powerbelt yet that has reliable terminal effect on meat. And researching the construction of this new one...and not seeing any internal changes in material used as in all the other PB's...don't see that changing.


Shermie - I'll go with this^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> PICK THE ENCORE lazy.
> Slam dunk...It's the best, most accurate out of the bunch.
> And we want nothing but the best for our TP stash.
> Second choice would be the other SS TC
> 
> P.S. don't get conned into including any of those new turbo charged CVA boolits he has either into the deal. While they may punch holes in paper ok... never have shot a Powerbelt yet that has reliable terminal effect on meat. And researching the construction of this new one...and not seeing any internal changes in material used as in all the other PB's...don't see that changing.


if the shooter puts the bullet on target a 22 will kill deer. you don't need a cannon ball as long as you have an accurate rifle and bullet.



1basshunter said:


> Sherman, All I’m saying is that there is help out there for you


you are very wrong. my wife has told me for yrs there's just no hope for me, lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm..I


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm..I PMd you and got no response.did it come ?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm..I PMd you and got no response.did it come ?


no sir I didnt get the message. others have pm'ed me about the lead pot I sold with no problem. so I have no idea what the problem might be. when you pm'ed me did it show the message going through? give it another try.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sherm, I stayed up to say morning...
...to all you others too!


----------



## fastwater

M R DUCKS said:


> Sherm, I stayed up to say morning...
> ...to all you others too!


Mornin M R DUCKS.
Hey M R DUCKS...Seems uncle Sherm may be having some issues receiving his PM's. Can you please PM him and see if'n he gets it?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin M R DUCKS.
> Hey M R DUCKS...Seems uncle Sherm may be having some issues receiving his PM's. Can you please PM him and see if'n he gets it?


maybe they put usps in charge of pm's, lol.

good morning guys. wishing you all well on this blessed day.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Going to a walleye seminar today.. so I can learn how to catch a walleye....hopefully I will learn something.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning boys! Going to a walleye seminar today.. so I can learn how to catch a walleye....hopefully I will learn something.


I’d go early if I were you. You really need the help.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning boys! Going to a walleye seminar today.. so I can learn how to catch a walleye....hopefully I will learn something.


You'll have to PM what you learn today to uncle Sherm so he too can catch a walleye.

Mornin all...


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

What happened to Scioto Alex Did he get a job or somthing ?


----------



## ress

I have a feeling................


----------



## miked913

It's been pretty close to 30 days I bet by now....???

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^PM uncle Sherm...I think he may know.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning boys! Going to a walleye seminar today.. so I can learn how to catch a walleye....hopefully I will learn something.


then you can teach me. i'd love to know what i'm doing.



fastwater said:


> You'll have to PM what you learn today to uncle Sherm so he too can catch a walleye.
> 
> Mornin all...


you took the words right out of my mouth. I need all the help I can get. I know just enough to be dangerous now. but I learn more each yr. but I have so much more to learn.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you took the words right out of my mouth. I need all the help I can get. I know just enough to be dangerous now. *but I learn more each yr. but I have so much more to learn.*


Me too Sherm. 
And I'm fixin to start learnin a bunch fishin them spoons with slide divers. Never done that before.
That old sayin that 'once a fellar thinks he knows everything...that's the day he stops learnin' is very true.


----------



## 1basshunter

FOWL BRAWL said:


> What happened to Scioto Alex Did he get a job or somthing ?


Him working


----------



## sherman51

I know alex hasn't been around lately. so he's not here to defend himself. so you guys need to cut him some slack. he may never be back. he was pretty upset with us for standing up for bobk.


----------



## ress

Well said Sherm! He got ganged up on.


----------



## bobk

I’ve had him blocked so had no idea he hasn’t been posting. We are all responsible for what we type. I got reamed by a couple people in pm’s for my post. All good, I can take it. I appreciate that some comments were asking me not to leave but I certainly don’t think the members can be blamed for a person choosing to leave. The stuff I did read was more to the point of asking the slamming to end. We are all big boys here and certainly don’t all have the same beliefs. You type stuff you own it!


----------



## 0utwest

Some times in Life the Truth Hurts and that goes for all of Us ! Pull up the boot straps and move on its the way life is .


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, I did not see one person post that slammed him Verbally All I did was asked him to stop Verbally attacking Bobk

and I did asked bobk to come back and play with all of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the truth of the matter is he did not know how to take criticism when people were trying to tell him something example and only an example remember the posting made about his stepson!!! And about the license plate he asked for peoples opinion and they gave it to him he never acknowledged that he read it or anything of that matter I personally think he’s so smart that he does not to know how To interact with people very well but no way did I try to slam him


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, I did not see one person post that slammed him Verbally All I did was asked him to stop Verbally attacking Bobk
> 
> and I did asked bobk to come back and play with all of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the truth of the matter is he did not know how to take criticism when people were trying to tell him something example and only an example remember the posting made about his stepson!!! And about the license plate he asked for peoples opinion and they gave it to him he never acknowledged that he read it or anything of that matter I personally think he’s so smart that he does not to know how To interact with people very well but no way did I try to slam him


I wasnt trying to say we slammed him. but because he wouldnt man up and let it go like a grown man should a lot of us including me was on him to stop posting about his problem with bobk. so now thats he's not posting at all some are kinda bad mouthing him. ogf may have banned him for stirring up trouble when it wasnt called for. I haven't seen him post anywhere lately. myself and a lot of you guys thought bobk was right and tried to end the squabble.


----------



## sherman51

man i've got to check this thread a little closer. this is 787 and 800 is just around the corner. I may just let this one go to someone else if the snake doesn't snipe it, lol.


----------



## fastwater

What's the name of this thread???

Can't think of a better time than now...
...uncle Sherm...with the weather like it's gonna be this weekend, you gonna get that new smoke pole out and choot it?
If'n you do...range report would be nice. Also, if'n you report choot'n the eyes out of a chipmunk at 500 yds without post'n pics...it didn't happen.
I have ta work in the mornin but should be home by 2. May have to step out on the porch when I get home and sling a few chunks of copper.


----------



## ress

Turned 1000 miles yesterday. Truck has no gas cap or CD player. Geesh









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS

Just for 1-6789


----------



## M R DUCKS

U made me miss it


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Turned 1000 miles yesterday. Truck has no gas cap or CD player. Geesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


...and no gas mileage either.


----------



## ress

That city. 23 hiway


----------



## fastwater

^^^Gotcha!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> What's the name of this thread???
> 
> Can't think of a better time than now...
> ...uncle Sherm...with the weather like it's gonna be this weekend, you gonna get that new smoke pole out and choot it?
> If'n you do...range report would be nice. Also, if'n you report choot'n the eyes out of a chipmunk at 500 yds without post'n pics...it didn't happen.
> I have ta work in the mornin but should be home by 2. May have to step out on the porch when I get home and sling a few chunks of copper.


not now, i'll wait until nice weather and take the grandkids to shoot the 22 I bought for them to shoot.

but from what cva says i'll need a good fast atv to get to the deer before it goes bad after I shoot it so far away. they also said I needed a higher power scope than the 3x9 power I planned to use. something in the 4x14 power just so I can see the deer. with this gun and long range bullets anything I see is in range. I will have to change the way I hunt. no more driving around and jumping out to shoot my deer. I will just find the largest field and wait for a deer to show himself along the wood line.

this is 793 were getting close. who's going to step up and get 800?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> not now, i'll wait until nice weather and take the grandkids to shoot the 22 I bought for them to shoot.
> 
> but from what cva says i'll need a good fast atv to get to the deer before it goes bad after I shoot it so far away. they also said I needed a higher power scope than the 3x9 power I planned to use. something in the 4x14 power just so I can see the deer. with this gun and long range bullets anything I see is in range. I will have to change the way I hunt. no more driving around and jumping out to shoot my deer. I will just find the largest field and wait for a deer to show himself along the wood line.
> 
> this is 793 were getting close. who's going to step up and get 800?


...and I believe it. 
Hold off on gettin that mega powered scope though. Just heard from them CVA experts that CVA/Powerbelt(sister companies) is coming out with the same boolit only with a heat seeking ballistic tip. Don't even have to aim really. Or even actually see the deer. If'n ya think one is within a mile radius, just pull the trigger and the boolit will find it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Lordy that sounds and looks gross!!!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

ress said:


> Lordy that sounds and looks gross!!!!!!!


In my personal version I add a quart of ketchup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

bobberbucket said:


> In my personal version I add a quart of ketchup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooohhhhh nooooo....mustard all the way. 
And to kick it up a notch...spicey mustard.
But to be real...after it was topped with the fav. condiment,
I would throw it in the trash and fix myself something good to eat.


----------



## ress

Good day for a truck wash









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Did you make her wax it too?


----------



## G.lock

I made a hotdog pie for my stepdaughters graduation, looked like a butterscotch creme pie.
People are still talking about it 15 years later.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Oooohhhhh nooooo....mustard all the way.
> And to kick it up a notch...spicey mustard.
> But to be real...after it was topped with the fav. condiment,
> I would throw it in the trash and fix myself something good to eat.


Congrats


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Turned 1000 miles yesterday. Truck has no gas cap or CD player. Geesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I turned 4000 today in my Equinox.....I've averaged 26.4 mpg with the 2.0 Turbo...Can't wait for the weather to warm up, should get another 1-3...


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ...and I believe it.
> Hold off on gettin that mega powered scope though. Just heard from them CVA experts that CVA/Powerbelt(sister companies) is coming out with the same boolit only with a heat seeking ballistic tip. Don't even have to aim really. Or even actually see the deer. If'n ya think one is within a mile radius, just pull the trigger and the boolit will find it.


if'n its on the inernet it has to be trued. but that would take all the fun outta trying to found it on the atv after the shoot.



bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this sounded so nasty I had a real hard time liking your post.



Snakecharmer said:


> Congrats


are you sayin fw snipped 800. he's not allowed to snipe with that extra long range encore in his possession. just makes it unfair for everybody else.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Congrats





fastwater said:


> Thanks!





sherman51 said:


> ...*are you sayin fw snipped 800*. he's not allowed to snipe with that extra long range encore in his possession. *just makes it unfair for everybody else.*


I'll be darned...didn't know what he was Congratulated me for.
Good lookin out Sherm. 
But...but...I did it with both eyes closed.


----------



## bobk

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I haven’t had enough bourbon yet to like that one. Maybe in a couple more hours.


----------



## bobberbucket

Want to try out for one of those tv chef contest shows make that as my entry dish! Paired with some fine wine made in a milk jug from concentrate grape juice.  I’ll call it a prison contraband medley!


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Good day for a truck wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


At least you drive a real truck!


----------



## Lazy 8

Gud mornin, y'all.


----------



## sherman51

ood morning lazy. what you doing up this time of night? good morning to the rest of you.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin came quick today.
Seems like I got an hour less sleep for some reason.
CAUTION...RANT BEGINNING:
Its mornings like these I get my semi yearly reminder just how incredibly
stupid and asinine this 'daylight savings time' and 'changing the clock around' crap really is. And just how badly I would love to have the conasta's of the moron who thought of daylight savings time in a bench vise turning the handle one time for every minute that that I've lost sleep. 

Hey 'powers to be' in the state of Ohio...while changing the little hands around on a clock takes mere seconds to do...here's a news flash for you...my 'body clock' takes a lot longer time to change.
Stop all this unhealthy nonsense, pick a time you want it to be and leave things alone like many other states with common sense have chosen to do.

RANT OVER!!!

PSS. Mornin all...have a great day!!!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin came quick today.
> Seems like I got an hour less sleep for some reason.
> CAUTION...RANT BEGINNING:
> Its mornings like these I get my semi yearly reminder just how incredibly
> stupid and asinine this 'daylight savings time' and 'changing the clock around' crap really is. And just how badly I would love to have the conasta's of the moron who thought of daylight savings time in a bench vise turning the handle one time for every minute that that I've lost sleep.
> 
> Hey 'powers to be' in the state of Ohio...while changing the little hands around on a clock takes mere seconds to do...here's a news flash for you...my 'body clock' takes a lot longer time to change.
> Stop all this unhealthy nonsense, pick a time you want it to be and leave things alone like many other states with common sense have chosen to do.
> 
> RANT OVER!!!
> 
> PSS. Mornin all...have a great day!!!


I have one of those clocks that sets its self for daylight savings time. I wasnt thinking when I woke up and looked at the clock and thought its late enough i'll just stay up. I went and made coffee got me a cup set down at the computer and looked at my wrist watch. it wasnt even 5:30 yet. I thought oh crap day light savings time started today. I had got up really early by my watch but not by the clock. I wish they would move us forward and stick moving back where the sun don't shine. rant over.

good morning again everybody.


----------



## miked913

I think they ought to split the difference :30 min and that is what it is! stop changing all the time!!!! I woke up at 2:30 or 3:30?? worrying about being late for whatever time it was???

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Dang Starlings have taken over a bush that used to have Cardinals in it every spring. I can't do anything about it in town and close to the house.


----------



## miked913

ress said:


> Dang Starlings have taken over a bush that used to have Cardinals in it every spring. I can't do anything about it in town and close to the house.


Get you some fruit tree netting and keep everyone out for a while!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Cardinals are here but Starlings chase them off.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

going to church now but i'll be back fully charged.


----------



## sherman51

im baaaccck now and fully charged. come on fw and bh lets go.


----------



## ress

Get em! Just picked up 10 bags of mulch to put in the mud from the basement wall job cause the dog thinks that it's cool to run through









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

FOWL BRAWL said:


> What happened to Scioto Alex Did he get a job or somthing ?


Got to thinkin...funny, you, the new guy of all people...should up and out of the clear blue ask about Scioto Alex.
Especially since he was gone a couple days before your Feb 13,2020 join date. With him being gone before you joined...how do you know of him

Scioto Ale...uuggghhh....I mean FOWL BRAWL...if'n I had my guess...I'm thinkin you know exactly what happened to him and whether he got a job or not.


----------



## bruce

We will find out on 3/12/20. That is 30 days since he has ben gone. He attacked Bob K for stating the obvious as to a fix to his problems.


fastwater said:


> Got to thinkin...funny, you, the new guy of all people...should up and out of the clear blue ask about Scioto Alex.
> Especially since he was gone a couple days before your Feb 13,2020 join date. With him being gone before you joined...how do you know of him
> 
> Scioto Ale...uuggghhh....I mean FOWL BRAWL...if'n I had my guess...I'm thinkin you know exactly what happened to him and whether he got a job or not.


----------



## sherman51

derail! man its been a beautiful early march day. I sure hope this is a sign of things to come.

lazy where are you and car 54? you haven't been around. someone may need to rent your sheep for a xxx home made movie. you know who i'm talking about. bh are you reading this?


----------



## bruce

I need a worm hat. **** skin, Bob cat, Bobkays cat, Marmot or Badger. A little help will help.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

fastwater said:


> Got to thinkin...funny, you, the new guy of all people...should up and out of the clear blue ask about Scioto Alex.
> Especially since he was gone a couple days before your Feb 13,2020 join date. With him being gone before you joined...how do you know of him
> 
> Scioto Ale...uuggghhh....I mean FOWL BRAWL...if'n I had my guess...I'm thinkin you know exactly what happened to him and whether he got a job or not.


Thats funny, I actually thought about saying how do you guys know this ain't him,but i guess you beat me to it.
I can assure you that im not him.i will take my glasses off and type just fine just to convince you
Ifn sjfn sjdjtn cksuhsb dkfygfnwen SEE !!

Just kidding


----------



## Shad Rap

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Thats funny, I actually thought about saying how do you guys know this ain't him,but i guess you beat me to it.
> I can assure you that im not him.i will take my glasses off and type just fine just to convince you
> Ifn sjfn sjdjtn cksuhsb dkfygfnwen SEE !!
> 
> Just kidding


Daaaaaaang....


----------



## 1basshunter

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Thats funny, I actually thought about saying how do you guys know this ain't him,but i guess you beat me to it.
> I can assure you that im not him.i will take my glasses off and type just fine just to convince you
> Ifn sjfn sjdjtn cksuhsb dkfygfnwen SEE !!
> 
> Just kidding


You’re not ALEX you’re way to ugly to be Anyone other than yourself


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> Get em! Just picked up 10 bags of mulch to put in the mud from the basement wall job cause the dog thinks that it's cool to run through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Hey now, don’t get your new truck dirty!


----------



## bobk

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Thats funny, I actually thought about saying how do you guys know this ain't him,but i guess you beat me to it.
> I can assure you that im not him.i will take my glasses off and type just fine just to convince you
> Ifn sjfn sjdjtn cksuhsb dkfygfnwen SEE !!
> 
> Just kidding


I know exactly what you said!


----------



## bobk

bruce said:


> I need a worm hat. **** skin, Bob cat, Bobkays cat, Marmot or Badger. A little help will help.


Momma said you can’t have the cat just yet. A few more scratches and it’s yours.


----------



## bobk

What a beautiful day it was. Did a bunch of stuff on my punch list and ended the day sitting on the back deck with some music, bourbon and wings with my wife the cat hater. Lol


----------



## ress

bobk said:


> Hey now, don’t get your new truck dirty!


That stuff that looks like it's on the tailgate really is just the reflection of the bags cause I waxed it so good. Their only new once!


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> That stuff that looks like it's on the tailgate really is just the reflection of the bags cause I waxed it so good. Their only new once!


Saw that after I looked a little bit better. Yep, got to use them for what they are, a work horse.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I hate cats.....


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> I hate cats.....


Lmao, have fun in Florida you smart ...


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Lmao, have fun in Florida you smart ...


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I hate cats.....


Yep Dogs are smarter and better Companions
Sorry bob


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Yep Dogs are smarter and better Companions
> Sorry bob


Well I’d have to agree. Abbie’s Birthday was last week. Dang I miss her.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s going to hurt in the morning.


----------



## bobberbucket

bobk said:


> That’s going to hurt in the morning.


Be worse if it went down tail first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G.lock

Bob: I didn't know kitties had wings. They do look good.


----------



## bobk

G.lock said:


> Bob: I didn't know kitties had wings. They do look good.


Not yet, if the beer virus hits that’s an option.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Lmao, have fun in Florida you smart ...


I’ll be looking for wanted posters fer Sherm on the way down for stopping up them terlits..


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’ll be looking for wanted posters fer Sherm on the way down for stopping up them terlits..


Lol, hold your breath as you drive by. It’s toxic.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Hey now, don’t get your new truck dirty!


he must also be very careful not to overload that poor dodge.



G.lock said:


> Bob: I didn't know kitties had wings. They do look good.


they use to buy rabbits in the stores. the stores started making the hunters leave a foot attached so they didnt sell them cats.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> he must also be very careful not to overload that poor dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they use to buy rabbits in the stores. the stores started making the hunters leave a foot attached so they didnt sell them cats.


Meow


----------



## Lazy 8

Where in tarnation did y'all go?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in tarnation did y'all go?


welcome back lazy. where in the blue blazes you been.

good morning lazy and the other night owls. oh yeah the rest of you retards also.


----------



## bruce

Morning all tea pot is on. I want joe but it will buzzzzzzzzzzz me out. Awwwwww Tea with bee poo what a life.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin!
It's gonna be a good day tatter...


----------



## Burkcarp1

bruce said:


> Morning all tea pot is on. I want joe but it will buzzzzzzzzzzz me out. Awwwwww Tea with bee poo what a life.


Love tea! Good morning!


----------



## 1basshunter

Have a great morning all


----------



## bruce

All you ants get to work so I can get my check.... O crap I do not get one.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FW is a grouchy ole man if you mess with his sleep!


----------



## sherman51

good morning again. its good to see so many guys posting this early. it seema like i'm stuck in low gear.


----------



## bobberbucket

I haven’t woke up past 5am in close to 10 years. Most of the time is 4:15 and I’m up for no reason.
I think the last time I slept past 8am was after my bachelor party. Only because We went to bed at 6am and only because we ran outta booze.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> Morning all tea pot is on. I want joe but it will buzzzzzzzzzzz me out. Awwwwww Tea with bee poo what a life.


Good for you Bruce. I try to drink green tea for it's medicinal values. I also like a shot of honey in mine. But it's so weak I double bag it. 
I hate to correct you but it's really bee vomit. The reason why athletes like it for energy is that is predigested in the bees little stomach. Then they regurgitate it.
Bee puke. Yummy. 
I just realized I sound like FOSR. 
Never say that name on here.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay lazy, all you have to do is upload a video of some random stuff that no one cares about then you’re going to like your little buddy Alex  you do look like him


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hay lazy, all you have to do is upload a video of some random stuff that no one cares about then you’re going to like your little buddy Alex  you do look like him


are you saying that if i've seen alex that I know what lazy looks like? i've seen alex but no sign of lazy. but if they look alike lazy is one ugly dude.


----------



## Burkcarp1

FYI I haven’t seen any wanted posters on Sherm yet... but we got a long way yet.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> FYI I haven’t seen any wanted posters on Sherm yet... but we got a long way yet.


they don't really know what I look like. I snuck into the stall done my business and snuck back out. all they know for sure I was in a Indiana truck pulling a boat. they had video of about 100 guys in the lobby but when they interviewed me all I did was grunt. I didnt lie I just didnt really admit to stopping up the drain for miles. it took 10 trucks pulling man hole covers for 21 days for 7/24 to get all of them unclogged. but they still have trouble at times where the pipes deteriorated from the crap burning through from setting so long while it was stopped up. they said it cost them millions but the exact cost for yrs. but i'm not 100% sure I was the one who stopped it up. there was this huge guy in the next stall doing a lot of grunting and moaning. my poo was running like water in a brook.

where you going in fl? I went to port st lucy then fished the bridge at ft pierce.


----------



## ress

Nice day to sit out back having a stoogie. Just heard a fighter jet fling over! Hear them from time to time. Prolly out of the 180 out of Toledo.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> they *don't really know what I look like.* I snuck into the stall done my business and snuck back out. all they know for sure I was in a Indiana truck pulling a boat. they had video of about 100 guys in the lobby but when they interviewed me all I did was grunt. I didnt lie I just didnt really admit to stopping up the drain for miles. it took 10 trucks pulling man hole covers for 21 days for 7/24 to get all of them unclogged. but they still have trouble at times where the pipes deteriorated from the crap burning through from setting so long while it was stopped up. they said it cost them millions but the exact cost for yrs. but i'm not 100% sure I was the one who stopped it up. there was this huge guy in the next stall doing a lot of grunting and moaning. my poo was running like water in a brook.
> 
> where you going in fl? I went to port st lucy then fished the bridge at ft pierce.


They know alright!!!
And that's the real reason you can't go back to Fla.


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Nice day to sit out back having a stoogie. Just heard a fighter jet fling over! Hear them from time to time. Prolly out of the 180 out of Toledo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


You cut your head off


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> they don't really know what I look like. I snuck into the stall done my business and snuck back out. all they know for sure I was in a Indiana truck pulling a boat. they had video of about 100 guys in the lobby but when they interviewed me all I did was grunt. I didnt lie I just didnt really admit to stopping up the drain for miles. it took 10 trucks pulling man hole covers for 21 days for 7/24 to get all of them unclogged. but they still have trouble at times where the pipes deteriorated from the crap burning through from setting so long while it was stopped up. they said it cost them millions but the exact cost for yrs. but i'm not 100% sure I was the one who stopped it up. there was this huge guy in the next stall doing a lot of grunting and moaning. my poo was running like water in a brook.
> 
> where you going in fl? I went to port st lucy then fished the bridge at ft pierce.


Fort Myers.


----------



## ress

Your right









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^
BH...I told you you should have left well enough alone.


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> Nice day to sit out back having a stoogie. Just heard a fighter jet fling over! Hear them from time to time. Prolly out of the 180 out of Toledo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


What ya smoking?


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Your right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


If you would paste them two half pictures of your self together you would have one big head


----------



## ress

5 bucks a box. Have won a few bets on fishing trips when measuring, Who has the biggest head?









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> 5 bucks a box. Have won a few bets on fishing trips when measuring, Who has the biggest head?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Dang man. Smoking the competition.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

That's uncle sherm. ain't ress


----------



## Lazy 8

If you want to know what I look like, think about Fabio. Are you thinking about him? If you are you're a perv. 
I look nothing like him.
Think FOSR on his best day ever


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> You cut your head off


wont hurt a thing. its empty space anyway, lol.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> You cut your head off


I thought he was standing on his head and the pic was upside down.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> If you want to know what I look like, think about Fabio. Are you thinking?
> I look nothing like him.
> Think FOSR on his best day ever


you would still be one ugly dude, lol.


----------



## fastwater

uncle sherm...tell the truth...where you thinking of Fabio when lazy said to think of him?


----------



## Lazy 8

Linda left me today so I've got some chicken in a brine solution that I thought I'd smoke later.


----------



## sherman51

think i'll go to bed now and give you guys a break. will be back after midnight.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Linda left me today so I've got some chicken in a brine solution that I thought I'd smoke later.


FWIW...if'n you haven't paid your property taxes for the last 3-4 yrs, just know that you too will be on here shortly whining about how the cruel, heartless 'system' is taking your house leaving you homeless.
Just don't want this to come as a sudden surprise to you.

PS...Also...when in process of loosing house, please promise that when you come here cryin and asking for advice that you won't get mad when people try to help you by telling you things that most 10 yr olds already know and understand but that you still refuse to accept.

PSS...if'n ya have enough chicken, I'll come over and eat Linda's portion.

Shooeee...my head hurts after all that....


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> think i'll go to bed now and give you guys a break. will be back after midnight.


Sweet dreams uncle Sherm.
And don't you dare dream of Fabio.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay lazy, I will get you a little red wagon to pull your Groceries and when you don’t pay your taxes and have to move you can use it as your pick up truck


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all I hope you all have a wonderful day today


----------



## ress

Lordy, the last 20 posts have to be the funniest in the history of the thread!


----------



## 1basshunter

Today is the 30 day mark of Alex gone!!!! And out of respect for him I would like to offer a minute of silence or five minutes of laughter!!! Bobk you should lead the Prayer


----------



## bruce

Rob 29 days this feb.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Today is the 30 day mark of Alex gone!!!! And out of respect for him I would like to offer a minute of silence or five minutes of laughter!!! Bobk you should lead the Prayer


Lol, Cleaning up my spilled coffee now.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all I hope you all have a wonderful day today


good morning all. I have a wonderful day when I get up in the morning.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning guys, Still haven’t seen any wanted posters on Sherm but I did see some warning posters that said if they catch you plugging up turlits it’s a 20,000.00 fine and 10 yrs in the slammer


----------



## Snakecharmer

Give the guy a break.... Play nice...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Who's the sniper?


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s


----------



## 1basshunter

Going


----------



## 1basshunter

To be


----------



## 1basshunter

Someone


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Morning guys, *Still haven’t seen any wanted posters on Sherm* but I did see some warning posters that said if they catch you plugging up turlits it’s a 20,000.00 fine and 10 yrs in the slammer


Have made contact with Florida's dept of sewers and drains asking them about the missing wanted posters.
They in turn transferred me to the Fla dept of health.
Seems the actual wanted posters of him at the turlit was causing massive outbreaks of severe cases of sleep apnea with people seeing them having horrible nightmares. Sooo...they had to remove them.
They in turn found less 'mind altering' security pics of him down around the Port St Lucie area that they are going to use and are in the process of making new wanted posters.
Here's what they sent:


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> To be


Rob for the win..…..


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> To be


you dirty dog. I had to go put my car in the shop or I would have gave you a run for your money. I just got home. so I have to say congrats bh you got 900.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

2 MORE!!!! Buddy is down in my spot..sent me this...50 50 split because I told him where to dirt fish!!!! I hope he finds more


----------



## fastwater

Just like you to spread the wealth.
Sorry didn't call you back last night.
Got tied up with a few issues until late.
Will shoot you a call tonight.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Just like you to spread the wealth.
> Sorry didn't call you back last night.
> Got tied up with a few issues until late.
> Will shoot you a call tonight.


ok....he just called me. found 5 total..lol said he wants the extra becuz he did the work. I told him fine.. FW you know who it is and hes a member here but dont log on often


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ok....he just called me. found 5 total..lol said he wants the extra becuz he did the work. I told him fine.. FW you know who it is and hes a member here but dont log on often


Yea...kinda figured who it was.
He emailed me the grid map of the area you sent him awhile back sayin he would like to go.
Didn't know he had already went though.
Thinkin he should have split them with you...or at least gave you a couple since you hooked him up.
He'll probably get mad at me for sayin that...but it is what it is.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

3 and 2 split


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fyi all


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> 3 and 2 split


That's what I would think also...


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> 2 MORE!!!! Buddy is down in my spot..sent me this...50 50 split because I told him where to dirt fish!!!! I hope he finds more
> View attachment 346017


now you have one for me. that is if'n you want.

never did get the pm about lunch. try sending it again. i'm still getting pm's from others. the wife and I are looking forward to it.

fw don't forget me when you bring your boat to Albany.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I sent you a pm about the package too...its been 3 weeks. I better track it. Insurance wasn't cheap. Damn post office


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 346123
> View attachment 346125


You’re going to have to self Quarantine yourself now


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> You’re going to have to self Quarantine yourself now


I just did.....wish you were here.....spoonin


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I need to get all them old spoons touched up


----------



## 1basshunter

Bring them to the trip and I’ll bring the touch up kit and polishers to make them look better than new plus more Durable


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Bring them to the trip and I’ll bring the touch up kit and polishers to make them look better than new plus more Durable


Do ya have the duricoat spray still??


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Do ya have the duricoat spray still??


Yes I do also at the lake house there I have a small electroplating kit we can probably make some bad A** looking ones


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Bring them to the trip and I’ll bring the touch up kit and polishers to make them look better than new plus more Durable


I'm gonna jump on that bandwagon too and bring mine.
Have about a dozen or two real old ones I never gave away. Maybe somethin can be done with them.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I'm gonna jump on that bandwagon too and bring mine.
> Have about a dozen or two real old ones I never gave away. Maybe somethin can be done with them.


If we’re lucky and get enough gold we could electroplate them with gold also


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> I just did.....wish you were here.....spoonin


Hey now. Don’t need that kind of talk here.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 346123
> View attachment 346125


you look like you have the virus bad. need to keep up the meds until you feel better, lol.

no spoooonin with bh. nobody get the virus that bad.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you look like you have the virus bad. need to keep up the meds until you feel better, lol.
> 
> no spoooonin with bh. nobody get the virus that bad.


I Already feel violated


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I Already feel violated


couldn't happen to a nicer guy. or should I say a more deserving guy, lol.

mornin all.


----------



## Hatchetman

Mornin....Headin to the Dr for an Echo this morning, just normal 2 year check up. Had a Carotid artery check done yesterday and a foot Dr appointment tomorrow morning, fun week....


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!
Get er all checked out early Hatchetman.
Don't want to wait until prime fishin starts.


----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> I just did.....wish you were here.....spoonin


That just don’t sound right...


----------



## Hatchetman

Hatchetman said:


> Mornin....Headin to the Dr for an Echo this morning, just normal 2 year check up. Had a Carotid artery check done yesterday and a foot Dr appointment tomorrow morning, fun week....



Best is yet to come this morning....


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> Best is yet to come this morning....


Hmmm, do you mean they have a stocked pond at the med facility?


----------



## Lazy 8

...and I thought bed bugs creeped me out but the pic 3 clicks north takes the cake!
Pics that just make you wanna say...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Saugeye Tom

polebender said:


> That just don’t sound right...
> 
> View attachment 346199


MUHAHAHAHAHA Salmon and walleye spoons u got a dirty mind!!! POLEBENDER


----------



## fastwater

Refuse to 'like' that post polebender.

On a more 'natural' side of the coin...and 'straight' to the point...it's time to start getting that fishing gear all tuned up and ready.
Looking for an early crappie bite


----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> MUHAHAHAHAHA Salmon and walleye spoons u got a dirty mind!!! POLEBENDER


 Sorry! First thing that came to mind!


----------



## 1basshunter

polebender said:


> Sorry! First thing that came to mind!


We all know that you’re not right or you would not be fishing all the time with Steve


----------



## ress

That's nasty!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## spikeg79

So the Trail Camera I bought on Black Friday literally fried itself a few weeks ago so I contacted the company about getting a replacement since it came with a 1 year warranty but the reply I got back twice so far was about using the correct sd card. After reading a few of the reviews on Walmart, amazon and a few other places it looks like I'm not going to get a replacement or refund for this burnt smelling paper weight as others have had issues contacting the company about warranty's.


----------



## MagicMarker

spikeg79 said:


> So the Trail Camera I bought on Black Friday literally fried itself a few weeks ago so I contacted the company about getting a replacement since it came with a 1 year warranty but the reply I got back twice so far was about using the correct sd card. After reading a few of the reviews on Walmart, amazon and a few other places it looks like I'm not going to get a replacement or refund for this burnt smelling paper weight as others have had issues contacting the company about warranty's.


So if you don’t mind what brand and model was it?


----------



## 1basshunter

polebender said:


> Sorry! First thing that came to mind!


----------



## fastwater

spikeg79 said:


> So the Trail Camera I bought on Black Friday literally fried itself a few weeks ago so I contacted the company about getting a replacement since it came with a 1 year warranty but the reply I got back twice so far was about using the correct sd card. After reading a few of the reviews on Walmart, amazon and a few other places it looks like I'm not going to get a replacement or refund for this burnt smelling paper weight as others have had issues contacting the company about warranty's.





MagicMarker said:


> So if you don’t mind what brand and model was it?


Would like to know as well...


----------



## Hatchetman

Hatchetman said:


> Best is yet to come this morning....


----------



## Hatchetman

What I ment was, 3 bottles of Crown Royal Peach at the the state store in Kroger, not by mail....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hatchetman said:


> What I ment was, 3 bottles of Crown Royal Peach at the the state store in Kroger, not by mail....


Hope your test went well.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> So if you don’t mind what brand and model was it?


I’m guessing wildgame innovations


----------



## Snakecharmer

Did my prepping today. Gallon of milk, 1/2 gal OJ , 3 container of ice cream - Choc, Vanilla and Strawberry. Some lunch meat. Subrolls, coleslaw.


----------



## miked913

Or ammo









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

Snakecharmer said:


> Hope your test went well.


Yes they did, thank you....


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Lazy 8

Well Linda's son stopped by the other day and ate all the smoked chicken I had.​On a brighter note, I published an article in Readers Digest


----------



## Snakecharmer

not nice.


----------



## spikeg79

bobk said:


> I’m guessing wildgame innovations


Yep. When it worked it took great pics and video but so far their customer service is... to put it nicely... lacking.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Well Linda's son stopped by the other day and ate all the smoked chicken I had.​On a brighter note, I published an article in Readers Digest


Was he driving his car...or truck with your license plates still on them?


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Was he driving his car...or truck with your license plates still on them?


No state license plate. Just a sign saying...FOSR


----------



## fastwater

Hey uncle Sherm...know how you feel about your Charmin.
When ya go to the store and the cupboards are bare...just remember... Lazy and I have several barns full.
Will give you our senior citizen discount rate plus extra10% off for bein a loyal derailer fan club member. Total price will be $6.50 a roll or bargain bulk price of 10 rolls for $65.00

*Update*:for all those that have placed order for bulk GFT order.
Order is complete. Have decided to drive up Sat morning to pick it up as I will be going by there anyway to visit family. This will decrease everyone's total cost a small amount due to saving shipping charges. For those that have already paid for their order, you will recieve your portion of shipping back.
Again, as a reminder, all like items will be packed together from GFT and we'll separate orders per everyone's individual lists when getting back home.
Far as when that will be done...I'll be returning Weds. and will have everything sorted by Thurs evening.

Lastly, on the billing...everyone will recieve a copy/list of all items(with price per each)ordered and the total cost.
Taken off the top of the total amount you will see printed in black the $500 ST and BH most generously paid for everyone.

Next, you'll see in red the list/cost of the extra couple hundred $'s worth of tackle ST and BH ordered for raffle and giveaway items. This portion has already been paid for as well by everyone else that ordered. Like the $500 ST and BH paid that was subtracted from the grand total, this amount too will also be subtracted.

That leaves the remainder of everyone's order.
Obviously,since individual orders are all different, individual cost will be as well and your individual copies will reflect as such.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## bajuski

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 346475



( FOR EXTERNAL USE ONLY )


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hey uncle Sherm...know how you feel about your Charmin.
> When ya go to the store and the cupboards are bare...just remember... Lazy and I have several barns full.
> Will give you our senior citizen discount rate plus extra10% off for bein a loyal derailer fan club member. Total price will be $6.50 a roll or bargain bulk price of 10 rolls for $65.00
> 
> *Update*:for all those that have placed order for bulk GFT order.
> Order is complete. Have decided to drive up Sat morning to pick it up as I will be going by there anyway to visit family. This will decrease everyone's total cost a small amount due to saving shipping charges. For those that have already paid for their order, you will recieve your portion of shipping back.
> Again, as a reminder, all like items will be packed together from GFT and we'll separate orders per everyone's individual lists when getting back home.
> Far as when that will be done...I'll be returning Weds. and will have everything sorted by Thurs evening.
> 
> Lastly, on the billing...everyone will recieve a copy/list of all items(with price per each)ordered and the total cost.
> Taken off the top of the total amount you will see printed in black the $500 ST and BH most generously paid for everyone.
> 
> Next, you'll see in red the list/cost of the extra couple hundred $'s worth of tackle ST and BH ordered for raffle and giveaway items. This portion has already been paid for as well by everyone else that ordered. Like the $500 ST and BH paid that was subtracted from the grand total, this amount too will also be subtracted.
> 
> That leaves the remainder of everyone's order.
> Obviously,since individual orders are all different, individual cost will be as well and your individual copies will reflect as such.


Meijers was almost out yesterday. People were heading straight to the TP aisle first and then do their nrml shopping. The only stuff left was the cheaper, 60 grit TP.
Fastwawa, do you realize when the poop hits the fan harder, we'll be able to trade a single roll of TP for a 20 rd box of ammo?


----------



## Lazy 8

You might wanna take a pup like Zeuz with you when you go to the store and TRY to buy some TP.
Just saying. Dang.
https://www.theblaze.com/news/two-w...t-paper-brawl-amid-coronavirus-hoarding-trend


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Fastwawa, if and when this covid thingy gets bad enough, we'll prolly be able to trade a 12 pack of TP for a 4 bedroom, 2 1/2 bath home. 
(With pre-screened maid service)

Gone are the days of doing a background/drug check for pre-employment, now it's simply checking for a fever.


----------



## ress

People at work said someone on fb or cl has 4 pack of tp that they coupon hoarded for sale for 15 bucks. They said the seller has 12 packs and they selling fast! 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Toilet Paper stock s/b one stock that isn't losing money....


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm about ready to list my Sear Roebuck catalogues on Ebay since there seems to be a TP shortage..


----------



## ress

Going to Lexington Ky this wkend to see our oldest boy. He wants to know what we want to do. I said we're coming in the new truck so lets go TP shopping. If we can get it filled up and sell it back here for big money we might just throw a party!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm about ready to list my Sear Roebuck catalogues on Ebay since there seems to be a TP shortage..


There is no shortage...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> There is no shortage...


I was at Costco today and they had a sign as I walk in --- NO TOLIET PAPER


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> I was at Costco today and they had a sign as I walk in --- NO TOLIET PAPER


Which one where you at ?


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Which one where you at ?


Mayfield Heights, 

I went in to get storage boxes, $1.50 Hot Dog and cheap gasoline...


----------



## Snakecharmer

However if someone needs some TP, I know where they have some......Try your big box lumber store...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> I was at Costco today and they had a sign as I walk in --- NO TOLIET PAPER


That doesn’t mean that there’s a shortage ...just a bunch of people with a lot of tp


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> However if someone needs some TP, I know where they have some......Try your big box lumber store...


Sandpaper probably has less grid
Sherman probably needs to know you know how he likes his Charmin or white cloud LOL


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> However if someone needs some TP, I know where they have some......Try your big box lumber store...


Been there/done that. They were limiting everybody to 10 sheets apiece!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning sleepy heads. Happy Friday the 13th.


----------



## acklac7

...


----------



## Redheads

My bad........morning guys


----------



## 1basshunter

View attachment 346635


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Fastwawa - a tractor trailer just pulled up to our receiving dock at our TP warehouse. What goes with all that TP? 
A tractor trailer load of Toidy Plungers!


----------



## bobberbucket

The number of people seemingly angry over having to take care of and feed their children everyday for the next 3 weeks is more shocking than the TP crisis. 

Makes me wonder who feeds these kids in the summer.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Fastwawa - a tractor trailer just pulled up to our receiving dock at our TP warehouse. What goes with all that TP?
> A tractor trailer load of Toidy Plungers!


Yes...after much consultation with the Fla dept of health after uncle Sherm destroyed their sewage system...I ordered those for the onslot of what's to come post TP crisis. There will surely be stopped up turlits by the thousands and we will price our plungers according.


----------



## fastwater

bobberbucket said:


> The number of people seemingly angry over having to take care of and feed their children everyday for the next 3 weeks is more shocking than the TP crisis.
> 
> Makes me wonder who feeds these kids in the summer.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly what I was thinking.
Seems our education system has become less of a place of education and more like babysitting and day care centers.


----------



## acklac7




----------



## 1basshunter

bobberbucket said:


> The number of people seemingly angry over having to take care of and feed their children everyday for the next 3 weeks is more shocking than the TP crisis.
> 
> Makes me wonder who feeds these kids in the summer.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The government and with your hard earned tax dollars 
Taking about money well spent


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Sandpaper probably has less grid
> Sherman probably needs to know you know how he likes his Charmin or white cloud LOL


The Depot had Charmin and Scott


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> The Depot had Charmin and Scott


And the new 'lazywawa' depot has plenty.
We are running a week long special...$25.00 gets you 1 roll and a deluxe, super turbo turlit plunger.
Get em quick while supplies last...


----------



## bobberbucket

1basshunter said:


> The government and with your hard earned tax dollars
> Taking about money well spent


Taxation is theft!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> And the new 'lazywawa' depot has plenty.
> We are running a week long special...$25.00 gets you 1 roll and a deluxe, super turbo turlit plunger.
> Get em quick while supplies last...


I LIKE that! Kinda like a toofer!
*lazywawa.*..just kinda ROLLS )) off the tongue.
Hey, you might wanna place an order with us while you can. This was Krogers about an hour ago...

TP was getting grabbed as fast as they could stock it. Flying out the door I tell ya, just a flying.


----------



## Lazy 8

acklac7 said:


> View attachment 346655


Aflac, if'n you keep eating that fast yur gonna need some TP.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobberbucket said:


> Taxation is theft!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it is taxation without representation


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> And the new 'lazywawa' depot has plenty.
> We are running a week long special...$25.00 gets you 1 roll and a deluxe, super turbo turlit plunger.
> Get em quick while supplies last...


Go to LazyWawa.com and for the third 2nd time patron today, 1 Super Duper Turbo Turlit Plunger and one "gently used" roll of 1/160000000000.00 ply TP for only $24.95!
I know....right?
Tell 'em CrazyLazy sent ya.


----------



## G.lock

Taxation should be easier.
Just finished my 19 taxes, swear they make you run around in circles knowing a lot of people just give up and pay a "tax" professional to do what should be transparent to all taxpayers.


----------



## G.lock

Can't believe a sniper hasn't shot 17000 yet


----------



## Burkcarp1

Are you


----------



## Burkcarp1

Talking about me?


----------



## Lazy 8

*BOOM!*


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm about ready to list my Sear Roebuck catalogues on Ebay since there seems to be a TP shortage..


I know how to use it for tp but you better not flush it. save me a few catalogues.



1basshunter said:


> Sandpaper probably has less grid
> Sherman probably needs to know you know how he likes his Charmin or white cloud LOL


no white cloud for me i'll do sears first.

fw if 1 role is 6.50 and 10 rolls are 65.00 I think I better order the 10 pack and save some money. but its going to be awhile because I just bought 10 mega packs of mega rolls that should last a yr.


----------



## ress

Save the newspaper. Pre crinkle it. Just be ready to have the funnies printed on your hineny


----------



## bruce

I am down to 49 rolls of Tp. I am getting worried ! HELP! You know how full of crap I am. Seriously We buy bulk every thing. We have Tp All the time.


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> I am down to 49 rolls of Tp. I am getting worried ! HELP! You know how full of crap I am. Seriously We buy bulk every thing. We have Tp All the time.


Give lazy or I a call if'n you run low.
Jimmy Johns has nothing on us.
We will have a truck load of TP and a Turbo Turlit plunger for each hands delivered to your doorstep before the phone hangs up.
And since you picked up several OGF members tabs at the get together...whatever you need is on the house.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> *BOOM!*


Burkcarp had a better shot....


----------



## CoonDawg92

Where’s the Coronavirus thread?


----------



## bobberbucket

Can we start looting now if we promise to do it in small groups and bring hand sanitizer? 

Asking for a friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

CoonDawg92 said:


> Where’s the Coronavirus thread?


It disappeared probably due to many people posting meme's instead of adding to the conversation about the disease. I thought it provided valuable information when kept on topic..


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Burkcarp had a better shot....


Who got it?


----------



## bobberbucket

Free utilities I feel pretty stupid for paying my bills.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoonDawg92

I liked it too, except for the spat today. First time I’ve seen one get completely wiped away. I still visit that site everyday the OP posted the link to.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I know how to use it for tp but you better not flush it. save me a few catalogues.
> 
> 
> 
> no white cloud for me i'll do sears first.
> 
> fw if 1 role is 6.50 and 10 rolls are 65.00 I think I better order the 10 pack and save some money. but its going to be awhile because I just bought 10 mega packs of mega rolls that should last a yr.


Hoarder


----------



## 1basshunter

acklac7 said:


> View attachment 346655


 New blood


----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> Talking about me?



Now this guy is an excellent sniper....


----------



## miked913

CoonDawg92 said:


> Where’s the Coronavirus thread?


That mod that was really active in that thread is Definitely a "I'm just going to take my ball and go home" kind of guy.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

miked913 said:


> That mod that was really active in that thread is Definitely a "I'm just going to take my ball and go home" kind of guy.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Come on miked913...Hate that it was closed myself but seriously...you're putting that one on the mods ???


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> .
> 
> ...I just bought 10 mega packs of mega rolls that should last a yr.





Saugeye Tom said:


> Hoarder


Yes...right now there is some poor old lady on a walker struggling with all her might,making her way to the TP isle only to find the shelves empty cause uncle Sherm had to buy enough TP to last a year.

And by the way...how could you afford all that TP anyway?
I got me a retirement AND a job and can't afford that much TP.


----------



## sherman51

I HATE DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME. got up at 5 minutes till 5:00 and decided I might as well just stay up. but the thing is my clock says 5:00 but my heart says 4:00.



fastwater said:


> Yes...right now there is some poor old lady on a walker struggling with all her might,making her way to the TP isle only to find the shelves empty cause uncle Sherm had to buy enough TP to last a year.
> 
> And by the way...how could you afford all that TP anyway?
> I got me a retirement AND a job and can't afford that much TP.


I have a home equity loan! I have a yr to pay it off. that poor old woman has wiped with sears and other catalogs before so she can do it again. its her or me and the wife.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> It disappeared probably due to many people posting meme's instead of adding to the conversation about the disease. I thought it provided valuable information when kept on topic..


Wrong. It got whacked because there were a couple of guys arguing.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

CoonDawg92 said:


> I liked it too, except for the spat today. First time I’ve seen one get completely wiped away. I still visit that site everyday the OP posted the link to.


Could you PM me with the link? That was the best way to monitor.


----------



## bobberbucket

sherman51 said:


> I HATE DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME. got up at 5 minutes till 5:00 and decided I might as well just stay up. but the thing is my clock says 5:00 but my heart says 4:00.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a home equity loan! I have a yr to pay it off. that poor old woman has wiped with sears and other catalogs before so she can do it again. its her or me and the wife.


Sounds like we’re on the same nature clock. Nearly every day I’m up at 4am feeling like the world done started without me. Been like that for at least 15 years. 

I don’t mind it tho these days having small kids it’s nice to be up early and enjoy the silence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

This little guy will probably never get to take a car ride to the hot oil resort like his friends. A true hunchback a victim of blanket regulations & poor fishery management. At 8” he’s already maxed out length wise & fat as an 11” fish . Lonely little guy will never see the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoonDawg92

Snakecharmer said:


> Could you PM me with the link? That was the best way to monitor.


PM sent.

Actually, here it is for anyone who was interested.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## sherman51

good morning everybody. where has all the children gone? there isn't much activity on this thread.

had to make another trip to tn to get the water heater replaced in the trailer. that place has costed us a small fortune the last month. 300.00 to get the septic tank cleaned, 450.00 to get the bathtub drain and water leaks fixed, and 676.00 to get the water heater replaced. hopefully it only comes in threes.


----------



## M R DUCKS

I see Sherm’s luck has returned


----------



## Lazy 8

bobberbucket said:


> Sounds like we’re on the same nature clock. Nearly every day I’m up at 4am feeling like the world done started without me. Been like that for at least 15 years.
> 
> I don’t mind it tho these days having small kids it’s nice to be up early and enjoy the silence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a case of what I call DST Lag. This year hit me harder than any others. But I'm shaking it off the further we get past it.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning everybody. where has all the children gone? there isn't much activity on this thread.
> 
> had to make another trip to tn to get the water heater replaced in the trailer. that place has costed us a small fortune the last month. 300.00 to get the septic tank cleaned, 450.00 to get the bathtub drain and water leaks fixed, and 676.00 to get the water heater replaced. hopefully it only comes in threes.


Dang Shermie! Just grab a shovel and head out to your backyard and dig up another Mason jar.


----------



## Lazy 8

https://www.newsweek.com/canadian-c...ol-wipes-amazon-inflated-prices-1492307?amp=1


----------



## CoonDawg92

^^^^^^Seems like that could be prosecuted, no?


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Giant Eagle has pies today $3.14 Pi Day.....3/14....Picked up an apple and a cherry for a little party my cousin is having. Homemade stuffed cabbages....Maybe Hungarian Goulash....Not sure on the menu.


----------



## Zanderis

I GOT THE CORONA BUG!


----------



## ress

Down here in Lexington saw a poster in the bbq smokehouse at lunch that KY free fishing wkend is June 6 n 7.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> good morning everybody. where has all the children gone? there isn't much activity on this thread.
> 
> *had to make another trip to tn to get the water heater replaced in the trailer. that place has costed us a small fortune the last month. 300.00 to get the septic tank cleaned, 450.00 to get the bathtub drain and water leaks fixed, and 676.00 to get the water heater replaced. hopefully it only comes in threes.[*/QUOTE]


I think you means 'fours'...You forgot to add in the cost of gettin the internet hooked back up.
Don't worry though...that poor ole lady with the walker has plenty of $...just sell her some of that TP.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I think you means 'fours'...You forgot to add in the cost of gettin the internet hooked back up.
> Don't worry though...that poor ole lady with the walker has plenty of $...just sell her some of that TP.


I SENT HER YOUR CONTACT NUMBER. I thought you and lazy should clean up with your charmin tp stash.

he didnt want the internet hooked back up. said he couldn't afford the monthly bill. I go down real often just to check on things and visit family and offered to split the bill with him so I could use my computer down there.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 346937


-NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 346937


Prohibition will cause a problem


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Giant Eagle has pies today $3.14 Pi Day.....3/14....Picked up an apple and a cherry for a little party my cousin is having. Homemade stuffed cabbages....Maybe Hungarian Goulash....Not sure on the menu.


I thought this was FOSR writing. Then I looked twice. Sorry Snakey.


----------



## Lazy 8

They're losing their minds where I work, if you sneeze they think you have WuFlu.
I remember when I used to cough to disguise my farts...now it's the other way around.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good morning America...we bought a key lime and a lemon meringue....no paper though


----------



## sherman51

good mornin guys. we got about 3" of the white stuff yesterday. but its melting fast.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Morning gentlemen


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

we seem to have a lot of new blood on this thread. if I haven't welcomed you guys to the derailer im doing it now, welcome aboard. your comments are welcome just don't get personal or call anybody a liar. otherwise were all fair game. just say anything you want about fw, bh, they went so far as to raid lazy's sheep barn while he was sleeping. wont tell you what they wanted with all them purty sheep, lol. i'll leave that to your derailed minds.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> we seem to have a lot of new blood on this thread. if I haven't welcomed you guys to the derailer im doing it now, welcome aboard. your comments are welcome just don't get personal or call anybody a liar. otherwise were all fair game. just say anything you want about fw, bh, they went so far as to raid lazy's sheep barn while he was sleeping. wont tell you what they wanted with all them purty sheep, lol. i'll leave that to your derailed minds.


Good morning Shermie and the rest of you distinguished Derailers. As our richest Derailer just said, don't take crap personally or you will get banished. While very rare, it has happened.
Just remember the 2 rules we have here:

Rule #1 -- Don't ever get excited and take it out on somebody.
Rule #2 -- Don't ever forget rule #1


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Good morning America...we bought a key lime and a lemon meringue....no paper though


What? No coconut cream pie?


----------



## Lazy 8

Yesterday evening I flipped over to ESPN to see what was going on since sports have been put on hold. Seems they were running reruns.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got a real challenge. That’s what you got. Peel it apart very slowly. 

I’ve got a couple cases of T-shirts from work that I never handed out to customers so I’ll pass on that hot mess. Where did I put my scissors??


----------



## sherman51

everybody needs to get there tp order in early to fw and lazy. the 10 pack is much cheaper at 67.00 over buying it by the roll at 6.70 per roll. I lucked out and caught wall mart just when they got a large order in. I bought a yrs supply and stored it in my pole barn. i'm good to go now.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> everybody needs to get there tp order in early to fw and lazy. the 10 pack is much cheaper at 67.00 over buying it by the roll at 6.70 per roll. I lucked out and caught wall mart just when they got a large order in. I bought a yrs supply and stored it in my pole barn. i'm good to go now.


Until someone breaks in your pole barn again...


----------



## 1basshunter

Don’t Listen to Sherman, he’s just a very old and jealous man!! And he wishes he was as honorable as fastwater and I 


Ps he stole the sheep and has gotten into lazy’s seed way to Many times


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 346971
> Good morning boys!


Ya ya rub it in.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Ya ya rub it in.
> 
> 
> View attachment 346973


I refuse to like that one that stuff on the car isn’t good!


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> I refuse to like that one that stuff on the car isn’t good!


No it’s not!


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Until someone breaks in your pole barn again...


i'm ready this time. I have cameras plus I put 2x4 all the way around the pole barn screwed from the inside to support the metal. they could break in but it would take a lot more effort. but i'd have them on film.



1basshunter said:


> Don’t Listen to Sherman, he’s just a very old and jealous man!! And he wishes he was as honorable as fastwater and I
> 
> 
> Ps he stole the sheep and has gotten into lazy’s seed way to Many times


don't listen to him. ask him who was sleeping in the barn and set up squatters rights. but I am guilty of over indulging on the seeds.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> i'm ready this time. I have cameras plus I put 2x4 all the way around the pole barn screwed from the inside to support the metal. they could break in but it would take a lot more effort. but i'd have them on film.
> 
> 
> 
> don't listen to him. ask him who was sleeping in the barn and set up squatters rights. but I am guilty of over indulging on the seeds.


I was ask by lazy to keep you out of there and Leave them alone


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I was ask by lazy to keep you out of there and Leave them alone


you did a great job. then you and fw took his purty sheep with you when you left, lol. cant imagine what you wanted with all the purty female sheep, ha ha ha.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> everybody needs to get there tp order in early to fw and lazy. the 10 pack is much cheaper at 67.00 over buying it by the roll at 6.70 per roll. I lucked out and caught wall mart just when they got a large order in. I bought a yrs supply and stored it in my pole barn. i'm good to go now.


Uh Shermie, all them ewes you got in there a carrying on will attract all the looters and pillagers.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I LOVE THIS SHIRT!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I was ask by lazy to keep you out of there and Leave them alone


Shermie - do you still have sprouts growing outta your ears?


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve tried to stop myself with these memes. But they are everywhere and turns out I lack willpower.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Everything above here is sad but real funny. Thanks y'all.
I want to pass along something and remind y'all, DO NOT CALL 911 CAUSE YOU RAN OUTTA TP. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...lice-public-stop-calling-911-toilet-paper.amp


----------



## Lazy 8

Gamma and Ginga are at it again.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Uh Shermie, all them ewes you got in there a carrying on will attract all the looters and pillagers.


let them come. when they show up on my camera i'll blackmail them for tp, lol.



Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Everything above here is sad but real funny. Thanks y'all.
> I want to pass along something and remind y'all, DO NOT CALL 911 CAUSE YOU RAN OUTTA TP.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...lice-public-stop-calling-911-toilet-paper.amp


mornin.

no call fw he needs the money.


----------



## Hatchetman

Well, I had to do it. We were down to 2 rolls of TP and one roll of PT's so off to Kroger this morning. I was the first one through the door when they opened at 7 and went straight to the TP dept. There was one, I repeat one 6 pack of Charmin on the shelves and there was 3 packs of two rolls each of PT's. I got the TP and one pak of PT's, left the rest for the next person. Also there was only 4 dozen eggs in the store, all "Amish" pasture eggs. Didn't know Amish made eggs in the pasture, wife said we had one egg left so I picked up 2 dozen, might have to buy a straw hat now....Beer is good and people are crazy....


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m ready


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> let them come. when they show up on my camera i'll blackmail them for tp, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> mornin.
> 
> *no call fw he needs the money*.


Uncle Sherm....have been giving your address out to those close to the Indiana/Ohio line that are in search of the illusive TP.
And since the scent of TP draws mice...by the time these people get to your house, hoping the mice have not chewed all of it up.

Far as calling me ...and needing money.
Lazy and my TP business has been insanely good.
Also...with friends in low places...don't really need the $.
FWIW...BH sent me a dozen or so rolls of his 'private stock' TP that I am currently enjoying:


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

In classic rock thread also

CRANK IT UP


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm....have been giving your address out to those close to the Indiana/Ohio line that are in search of the illusive TP.
> And since the scent of TP draws mice...by the time these people get to your house, hoping the mice have not chewed all of it up.
> 
> Far as calling me ...and needing money.
> Lazy and my TP business has been insanely good.
> Also...with friends in low places...don't really need the $.
> FWIW...BH sent me a dozen or so rolls of his 'private stock' TP that I am currently enjoying:
> View attachment 347131


lord have mercy, Tried the doubloons it hurts


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Yes sir...them doubloons would give ya the pucker factor for sure.

Got back yesterday from picking up order at GFT.
Order was complete with no shortages. Will complete getting individual orders separated/bagged up today.
The few that requested theirs be sent via UPS, they will be sent in the morning.
All the rest of you derailer outcasts will get yours as agreed when we meet for our 'gold rush' expeditions in May.

PS...gonna be a 'GOOD DAY' tatter!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Stopped by Costco. Lines were short. Gas was $1.76, No Toilet paper, No Papertowels, Plenty of water but limited to 2 40 packs.....Picked up Tide, 4lbs Bacon, 3# Ground sirloin patties, 3# Buffalo Wings, 3 bottles of OJ, 2 loaves bread and 40 bottles of water.


----------



## bobberbucket

Living the dream while it’s still legal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

bobberbucket said:


> Living the dream while it’s still legal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that sure is a dream. nice fish!


----------



## bobberbucket

She brought a few friends with her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 347123
> I’m ready



Looks like your ready for the sh.. to hit the fan....


----------



## 1basshunter

I hope this happens to all the tp Hoarders


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 347191
> I hope this happens to all the tp Hoarders


Yes...and if'n the TP is stored in the pole barn where the dogs can't get to it, the mice pee all over it and make hundreds of mouse nest out of it.

PS...uncle Sherm, don't loose any more sleep over that poor ole lady on the walker that risk her life tryin to get TP only to find the shelf bare after you bought up everything.
Lazy and I found out who she was and had a bunch delivered to her free of charge today. All she kept doin was cussin this guy that was in the store in an old stinky hat that smelled like rotten carp that carried out enough TP to take care of the aftermath of a prune eatin contest.
She said he got to the cash register, pulled his shoe off and pulled a huge roll of $100 bills out of his shoe. She said all the while he was payin the cashier he was complainin bout how broke he was.


----------



## Lazy 8

^*^*^ *SMELLED LIKE ROTTEN CARP!^^^*
THAT THERES THE HARDEST IVE LAUGHED ALL DAY!
Who in tarnation could that be?


----------



## Lazy 8

FOWL BRAWL said:


> In classic rock thread also
> 
> CRANK IT UP


NO NO NO, that there's head banging music.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 347191
> I hope this happens to all the tp Hoarders


YOU KNOW FW AND LAZY ARE THE BIGGEST HOARDERS OF ALL. they have filled lazy's sheep barn and chargin exorbitant prices for there tp. who knows the sheep may make soft beds out of the charmin.



fastwater said:


> Yes...and if'n the TP is stored in the pole barn where the dogs can't get to it, the mice pee all over it and make hundreds of mouse nest out of it.
> 
> PS...uncle Sherm, don't loose any more sleep over that poor ole lady on the walker that risk her life tryin to get TP only to find the shelf bare after you bought up everything.
> Lazy and I found out who she was and had a bunch delivered to her free of charge today. All she kept doin was cussin this guy that was in the store in an old stinky hat that smelled like rotten carp that carried out enough TP to take care of the aftermath of a prune eatin contest.
> She said he got to the cash register, pulled his shoe off and pulled a huge roll of $100 bills out of his shoe. She said all the while he was payin the cashier he was complainin bout how broke he was.


sorry but the old lady was bad mouthing the wrong hoarder. besides I have all my stuff home delivered from wall mart.



Lazy 8 said:


> ^*^*^ *SMELLED LIKE ROTTEN CARP!^^^*
> THAT THERES THE HARDEST IVE LAUGHED ALL DAY!
> Who in tarnation could that be?


good to have a laugh now and then. but that guy fw was talking was probably a true carp fisherman. I just luck into one when i'm fishing for other fish.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys it’s going to be a great day today hope you all are well !!!!! And you to Sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you did a great job. then you and fw took his purty sheep with you when you left, lol. cant imagine what you wanted with all the purty female sheep, ha ha ha.


Of course I did or lazy would not have hired me to keep them safe from you


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Lazy 8 said:


> NO NO NO, that there's head banging music.


Though i do agree with that statement,it amazes me what is considered classic rock now a days

Just turn on a classic rock radio station and not only will you bang your head ,you will shake it as well


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys it’s going to be a great day today hope you all are well !!!!! And you to Sherman


another day above ground is a good day. im here to say good morning to you all.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys!


----------



## Burkcarp1

It’s close.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Here


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

O


1basshunter said:


> Of course I did or lazy would not have hired me to keep them safe from you


Whatever you're a doing is a working! Did you get those doubloons?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> O
> 
> Whatever you're a doing is a working! Did you get those doubloons?


Yes I did and thank you for sending to me


----------



## bobberbucket

St pattys day shall go on in this house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Of course I did or lazy would not have hired me to keep them safe from you


your great at turning things around. but the fact remains that you was shacked up with your sweet squeeze wearing a wool coat at the time. then you took all them sheep and you and fw got rich renting them out.

the wife and I are hunkered down just getting out when we have to. just made another home delivery order at wall mart.



1basshunter said:


> View attachment 347247


I couldn't help myself. I had to laugh at this one.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Doctor cancelled my Saturday appt. He rescheduled for May...


----------



## fastwater




----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## Hatchetman

A while back I posted that I had been turned down on my V A Disability application. I appealed in Oct of 18 and last week I won my appeal and was granted a 40% disability, not as much as we hoped but it is a start. Thank God I had an excellent VSO officer fight for me and stand by and advise me the whole way through....Thank you Belmont County V A office....


----------



## fastwater

Good news HM.
Congratulations!


----------



## 1basshunter

My oldest dog Rudy is not feeling all that great today and I’m kind of Worried about him... he’s 16 years old and I’m going to take him to the vet tomorrow morning and hope for the best


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> My oldest dog Rudy is not feeling all that great today and I’m kind of Worried about him... he’s 16 years old and I’m going to take him to the vet tomorrow morning and hope for the best


Will surely be keeping y'all in prayer BH.


----------



## bobk

Hang in there Rudy!!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> DP


I think you are doing this on purpose just to get extra likes, lol.



Hatchetman said:


> A while back I posted that I had been turned down on my V A Disability application. I appealed in Oct of 18 and last week I won my appeal and was granted a 40% disability, not as much as we hoped but it is a start. Thank God I had an excellent VSO officer fight for me and stand by and advise me the whole way through....Thank you Belmont County V A office....


it takes sticking with it. congrats on what you got. if it causes you not to be able to work file an appeal for that.



1basshunter said:


> My oldest dog Rudy is not feeling all that great today and I’m kind of Worried about him... he’s 16 years old and I’m going to take him to the vet tomorrow morning and hope for the best


we all love our dogs and suffer with them. good luck at the vet's.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Doctor cancelled my Saturday appt. He rescheduled for May...


Snakey, you gonna make it til then? I'm headed to WV and I might be able to scare up a quart of shine for ya?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> View attachment 347255


I KNEWED HE WUZ ALIVE! THANKS BROTHER FASTWAWA!


----------



## bruce

I went down to get the still in shape for you all. F the state. I am low on sugar only 100 lb left. Help out if you can


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> My oldest dog Rudy is not feeling all that great today and I’m kind of Worried about him... he’s 16 years old and I’m going to take him to the vet tomorrow morning and hope for the best


I hate to hear this BH. Please tell the missus that Rudy goes to the top of my prayer list.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> A while back I posted that I had been turned down on my V A Disability application. I appealed in Oct of 18 and last week I won my appeal and was granted a 40% disability, not as much as we hoped but it is a start. Thank God I had an excellent VSO officer fight for me and stand by and advise me the whole way through....Thank you Belmont County V A office....


Good for you brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> I went down to get the still in shape for you all. F the state. I am low on sugar only 100 lb left. Help out if you can


Just take Shermie with you. He's a sweet one.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## bruce

can I count on you for 50 lb of sugar?


Lazy 8 said:


> Just take Shermie with you. He's a sweet one.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Up and at them....Mornin All.


----------



## bruce

Rise and Shine Boys The Cows need milked.


----------



## Zanderis

Good morning 
everyone......just got up...went to my bathroom....lol


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> can I count on you for 50 lb of sugar?


None in the house. I use Stevia extract.


----------



## miked913

Lazy 8 said:


> None in the house. I use Stevia extract.


Not sure how good your mash will be turnin out with the stevia?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

miked913 said:


> Not sure how good your mash will be turnin out with the stevia?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Sugar free shine.........ain't no way.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Just take Shermie with you. He's a sweet one.


yeah I could dip my pinky in his mash for sugar. just have to be careful and not over sweeten it.

mornin everybody.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah I could dip my pinky in his mash for sugar. just have to be careful and not over sweeten it.
> 
> mornin everybody.


Nope...nope...absolutely no way...
Bruce, where them digits have been, dont care how sweet they are, if'n ya dip em in that brew, it won't be fit for human consumption regardless of brew octane.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Nope...nope...absolutely no way...
> Bruce, where them digits have been, dont care how sweet they are, if'n ya dip em in that brew, it won't be fit for human consumption regardless of brew octane.


i'll little but let you know I would wash my hands for the required time then use hand sanitizer them wash again. it would make the best shine you ever had. but it might take some trial and error on how deep to insert my pinky. but the best part would be sampling all the trials. fw just doesn't know a good thing when it smacks him over the head, lol.

the best shine I ever had was back in the day when we was racing. we was in the pits and out 58 ford with a 332 cid police interceptor was eating up the track and some guys came over to check out our car. this one guy had a pint of shine. he offered us a drink and it was the smoothest shine I ever tasted. and let me tell you I sampled my share back in the olden days.


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Not enough soap and hand sanitizer made to get them paws clean.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Not enough soap and hand sanitizer made to get them paws clean.


Carp flavored shine? Yuk!


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Carp flavored shine? Yuk!





fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Not enough soap and hand sanitizer made to get them paws clean.


the shine would sanitize anything known to man. even my sweetness, lol.

the red carp I catch in fl would only make shine taste better. if shine isn't made right its the worst tasting whiskey you'll ever taste. a little flavor of red carp wouldnt hurt anything.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon guys Rudy is going to ok he has Arthritis in his back legs but other than that he’s fine


----------



## Burkcarp1

Well they didn’t shut Ohio down completely yet.. which is good news to me. There were rumors going around that they are shutting everything down in 48 to 72 hrs couple days ago.which hasn’t proved true so far.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon guys Rudy is going to ok he has Arthritis in his back legs but other than that he’s fine


Great news! Enjoy him while you can..


----------



## fastwater

That's sure GREAT news BH. Glad to hear it...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Newsflash, drinking bleach will not kill the virus but it will prove you’re an idiot


----------



## MagicMarker

Proof that the world revolves around me. I retired (quit working) couple weeks ago and now the world is falling apart


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


>


Yep, that’s freaky chit.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Well they didn’t shut Ohio down completely yet.. which is good news to me. There were rumors going around that they are shutting everything down in 48 to 72 hrs couple days ago.which hasn’t proved true so far.


When you got idiots laying on the beaches for spring break it’s coming. These selfish punks will all be getting in jets and coming back to all the towns. Not shutting stuff down is just going to let this keep going until mid summer. Stupid, selfish kids are going to keep this virus going for longer than it needs too. Stay home people. Going to work is one thing. Going on vacation in groups is so darn selfish. 
Just my thoughts of course. Sure hope I’m wrong. 

Spent my first day at home. Company said no more for a few weeks. See how it plays out for us. Poor wife is going in to work daily at the hospital.


----------



## miked913

Burkcarp1 said:


> Well they didn’t shut Ohio down completely yet.. which is good news to me. There were rumors going around that they are shutting everything down in 48 to 72 hrs couple days ago.which hasn’t proved true so far.


The governor and the president have both said "yet" multiple times. There is good reason for all the "military" talks now and the national guard being activated. With all the morons out partying for things like spring break and St. Patrick's day, it's coming! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

miked913 said:


> The governor and the president have both said "yet" multiple times. There is good reason for all the "military" talks now and the national guard being activated. With all the morons out partying for things like spring break and St. Patrick's day, it's coming!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


The national guard is being activated to help set up tents outside of hospitals according to DeWine in he speech today. Not saying it won’t happen at all but people are trying to induce panic with rumors is not cool.One day at a time.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon guys Rudy is going to ok he has Arthritis in his back legs but other than that he’s fine


While not fantastic news, it's way better than I feared. GOOD BOY!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon guys Rudy is going to ok he has Arthritis in his back legs but other than that he’s fine


great news bh hope you have a few more good yrs with him. have had to have a couple of dogs put down to put them out of there pain. but its still rough.



1basshunter said:


> Newsflash, drinking bleach will not kill the virus but it will prove you’re an idiot


never thought about bleach. but i've been using alcohol to make sure I don't get it. the only thing is I have to have a fresh dose every hour.


----------



## sherman51

gooooood morning guys. still wish they would stop this up and back with the time. i'm still having trouble when the clock says one thing and my old body says something else.


----------



## sherman51

where the heck is everybody? I was the last post yesterday the only post today and its after 9:00. I know fw and bh has something nasty to say about me. maybe I should say something bad about the old junk ml fw is always bragging on. when he couldn't hit the side of a barn at 25 yrds. and to think bh was so taken in he bought one just like the one fw has. I thought bh had more sense than that but I was bad wrong. they are so much alike they could be identical bobsi twins, lol, he, he, ha, ha, lol.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> where the heck is everybody? I was the last post yesterday the only post today and its after 9:00. I know fw and bh has something nasty to say about me. maybe I should say something bad about the old junk ml fw is always bragging on. when he couldn't hit the side of a barn at 25 yrds. and to think bh was so taken in he bought one just like the one fw has. I thought bh had more sense than that but I was bad wrong. they are so much alike they could be identical bobsi twins, lol, he, he, ha, ha, lol.


Shermie, I have no dogs in that hunt ^^^
But! Top of the morning to ya.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> where the heck is everybody? I was the last post yesterday the only post today and its after 9:00. I know fw and bh has something nasty to say about me. maybe I should say something bad about the old junk ml fw is always bragging on. when he couldn't hit the side of a barn at 25 yrds. and to think bh was so taken in he bought one just like the one fw has. I thought bh had more sense than that but I was bad wrong. they are so much alike they could be identical bobsi twins, lol, he, he, ha, ha, lol.


Zombies got us...You're the only one left...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Zombies got us...You're the only one left...


I think the zombie sheep got there revenge on fw and bh and have them locked away and renting them out like they did the sheep.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, as you know I’m working hard and you’re blood work just got done and I’m happy to say that you don’t have the covid-19 virus But we need to talk about the rest of the results I’m just a little concerned sincerely Dr.1basshunter.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 347427
> Sherman, as you know I’m working hard and you’re blood work just got done and I’m happy to say that you don’t have the covid-19 virus But we need to talk about the rest of the results I’m just a little concerned sincerely Dr.1basshunter.


not to worry those are just my sleep aids.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> not to worry those are just my sleep aids.


I’m still going to have to refer you to my associate Dr. Fastwater over this Because we can help you with your Apparent drug abuse


----------



## Lazy 8

Gosh I feel bad. I wondered why he was wanting all them thar seeds.
Heck fire, I'm an enabler. 
I'm a Seed Pimp. 
Is it a leetle seedy around here or is it just me?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Gosh I feel bad. I wondered why he was wanting all them thar seeds.
> Heck fire, I'm an enabler.
> I'm a Seed Pimp.
> Is it a leetle seedy around here or is it just me?


You my be more involved in this than you think!!!!! Get Tom to Represent you he will clear all charges against you but you will have to pay highly he does not come cheap quality never does but as far as Sherman is considered we have to Report him to the sheriff!! Sergeant Burkcarp But don’t worry about Sherman he will get a public defender and then go to prison for life


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> You my be more involved in this than you think!!!!! Got Tom to Represent you he will clear all charges against you but you will have to pay highly he does not come cheap quality never does


Nah, Tom's on the payroll regarding our warehouse/barn full of TP.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> You my be more involved in this than you think!!!!! Get Tom to Represent you he will clear all charges against you but you will have to pay highly he does not come cheap quality never does but as far as Sherman is considered we have to Report him to the sheriff!! Sergeant Burkcarp But don’t worry about Sherman he will get a public defender and then go to prison for life


i'm already on house arrest for who knows how long. don't leave the property except with permission from the virus squad.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Gosh I feel bad. I wondered why he was wanting all them thar seeds.
> Heck fire, I'm an enabler.
> I'm a Seed Pimp.
> Is it a leetle seedy around here or is it just me?


Seeds are a gateway.


----------



## 1basshunter

Some kid never get off the seeds


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 347427
> Sherman, as you know I’m working hard and you’re blood work just got done and I’m happy to say that you don’t have the covid-19 virus But we need to talk about the rest of the results I’m just a little concerned sincerely Dr.1basshunter.





1basshunter said:


> I’m still going to have to refer you to my associate Dr. Fastwater over this Because we can help you with your Apparent drug abuse


BH...Could have saved you a lot of hard work with the dope testing.
The day he tried to convince us that a CVA was as good as a TC I knew he was smokin crack.

As uncle Sherms Dr., my prescription is that when we all meet in Indiana for lunch that uncle Sherm is buying, we take that time...after we eat of course.... to have an intervention for him.
If'n the intervention does not work, we will bring him down here, tie him to a tree in the woods naked for about 3-4 wks., feed him with a slingshot and water him 'water boarding' style until all these drugs are out of his system.
When we get done with him, if'n someone mentions dope to him, he'll look like Jessie Owens runnin away.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> BH...Could have saved you a lot of hard work with the dope testing.
> The day he tried to convince us that a CVA was as good as a TC I knew he was smokin crack.
> 
> As uncle Sherms Dr., my prescription is that when we all meet in Indiana for lunch that uncle Sherm is buying, we take that time...after we eat of course.... to have an intervention for him.
> If'n the intervention does not work, we will bring him down here, tie him to a tree in the woods naked for about 3-4 wks., feed him with a slingshot and water him 'water boarding' style until all these drugs are out of his system.
> When we get done with him, if'n someone mentions dope to him, he'll look like Jessie Owens runnin away.


OUCHIEWAWA! Let's just hope Uncle Shermie ain't already got a big dose of Kung Flu!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> BH...Could have saved you a lot of hard work with the dope testing.
> The day he tried to convince us that a CVA was as good as a TC I knew he was smokin crack.
> 
> As uncle Sherms Dr., my prescription is that when we all meet in Indiana for lunch that uncle Sherm is buying, we take that time...after we eat of course.... to have an intervention for him.
> If'n the intervention does not work, we will bring him down here, tie him to a tree in the woods naked for about 3-4 wks., feed him with a slingshot and water him 'water boarding' style until all these drugs are out of his system.
> When we get done with him, if'n someone mentions dope to him, he'll look like Jessie Owens runnin away.


I wasnt trying to convince you the cva was as good as the encore. I was telling you its a better rifle hands down.

as far as testing positive for all them drugs its all false positives from to many seeds. da seeds boss da seeds boss.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I wasnt trying to convince you the cva was as good as the encore. I was telling you its a better rifle hands down.
> 
> as far as testing positive for all them drugs its all false positives from to many seeds. da seeds boss da seeds boss.


See guys...there you have it!
The very first things they teach you in med school about addiction is that...being delusional and talking out of your head...along with denial...are sure signs of someone addicted to mind altering substances.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lil' Rob

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 347503


"Hello" back at you!

Yes, sometimes I am considered a weirdo, but I just got off of work and am cruising OGF while waiting on files to upload to company server.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> See guys...there you have it!
> The very first things they teach you in med school about addiction is that...being delusional and talking out of your head...along with denial...are sure signs of someone addicted to mind altering substances.


so what drugs are you addicted to to cause you such delusions? cva started out as a cheap way to get into muzzle loading. but now with the bergara barrel along with the accura v2 rifle they have moved to the top quality of today's guns.

good mornin.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheads




----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> so what drugs are you addicted to to cause you such delusions? cva started out as a cheap way to get into muzzle loading. but now with the bergara barrel along with the accura v2 rifle they have moved to the top quality of today's guns.
> 
> good mornin.


Puttin a Bergara barrel on a CVA is likin to puttin silk socks on a chicken:









Mornin all...


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 347503


Whew! If I'm reading this now, can I assume I'm *NOT* a weirdo?


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Whew! If I'm reading this now, can I assume I'm *NOT* a weirdo?


Nope....


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> "Hello" back at you!
> 
> Yes, sometimes I am considered a weirdo, but I just got off of work and am cruising OGF while waiting on files to upload to company server.


Hey Lil' Rob, don't worry, ain't a one of us with both oars in the water.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Lil' Rob, don't worry, ain't a one of us with both oars in the water.


I don’t have an oar no money 
That’s why I got a motor for the boat


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I don’t have an oar no money
> That’s why I got a motor for the boat


I'll buy that for a dollar!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Puttin a Bergara barrel on a CVA is likin to puttin silk socks on a chicken:
> View attachment 347523
> 
> 
> Mornin all...





1basshunter said:


> I don’t have an oar no money
> That’s why I got a motor for the boat


yeah but my rooster with silk stockings is just in a higher class than your rooster. comparing your old beat up encore to a new cva is like comparing a banty rooster to a game rooster. the banty being the encore.

bh if you don't have at least one oar in the water and no money you need more than a boat motor to help you. you wasnt one of the hide in the closet and use meth to take your trips when you was young and rebellious was you? I read somewhere that people that use meth doesn't have an oar in the water.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll buy that for a dollar!


Sold


----------



## Lazy 8

I want to slow down a moment and thank all you degenerates for improving my life and the ones of our fellow brothers. This is directly due to the amount of constructive criticism that we have for each other. We pick each other up when we're down and out. Thank you all from the bottom of my pea picking heart.


----------



## Lazy 8

*BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHA*!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> *BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHA*!


----------



## fastwater

^^^Bet when that thing fires it shoots further and more accurate than one of those CVA's.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> I wasnt trying to convince you the cva was as good as the encore. I was telling you its a better rifle hands down.


Hands down. Lol. Isn’t it best to shoot the thing first before making such a claim.

Fake News!!!!


----------



## fastwater

^^^
He can't help it bobk.
Did you see the list of dope he tested positive for?
Ain't no wonder he got clean up in his Deer huntin stand last season before he realized he didn't even have any huntin boots on.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> He can't help it bobk.
> Did you see the list of dope he tested positive for?
> Ain't no wonder he got clean up in his Deer huntin stand last season before he realized he didn't even have any huntin boots on.


Lol, he should have done another line and kept on huntin. If the nose is numb the toes is good.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^Bet when that thing fires it shoots further and more accurate than one of those CVA's.


yeah but that gun can shoot around corners. it never misses the target if its in range. it can even aim at the ground and still hit you in the nose.



bobk said:


> Hands down. Lol. Isn’t it best to shoot the thing first before making such a claim.
> 
> Fake News!!!!


I had a 50 cal accura and chose it to hunt with over my encore. so I already know what the cva accura can do. the cva's of yesteryears is better than fw's encore, lol, he he ha ha.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah but that gun can shoot around corners. it never misses the target if its in range. it can even aim at the ground and still hit you in the nose.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 50 cal accura and chose it to hunt with over my encore. so I already know what the cva accura can do. the cva's of yesteryears is better than fw's encore, lol, he he ha ha.


You ever done any black powder squirrel huntin uncle Sherm?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You ever done any black powder squirrel huntin uncle Sherm?


haven't ever tried it. but yrs ago I bought a cva double barrel 12 ga and 50 cal. when they sent it to me it only had the 12 ga barrel. the 50 cal barrel wasnt ready. so I deer hunted that yr with the 12 ga barrel with a 690 round ball and 90 grns of black powder. I shot a deer at 52 steps hit both lungs and took a half moon trench through the top of the heart. I never used the 12 ga barrel again. when I got the 50 cal barrel I used the see through mounts and sighted one barrel with iron sights and the other barrel with a scope. killed a lot of deer with it. then when the inlines came out I sold the double and bought a inline.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

good morning all you derailers.

my wife has very bad lungs so were staying home as much as possible. were hoping to avoid the virus as it spreads across Indiana.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> yeah but that gun can shoot around corners. it never misses the target if its in range. it can even aim at the ground and still hit you in the nose.
> A favorite gun I hunt with all I have to do is point it and it finds it target
> 
> 
> I had a 50 cal accura and chose it to hunt with over my encore. so I already know what the cva accura can do. the cva's of yesteryears is better than fw's encore, lol, he he ha ha.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!! I refuse to like some of those posts just horrible fake news statements


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning!! I refuse to like some of those posts just horrible fake news statements


but this is the home of fake news. do you think all these guys are truthful on the derailer thread?


----------



## Burkcarp1

I get back from vacation and look in here and I see that FW has been running a muck so much so that he’s even got bobk involved  Starting to think he’s a bad influence


----------



## sherman51

it may be close enough.


----------



## sherman51

lets just see.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Me


----------



## sherman51

if I get sniped.


----------



## sherman51

you sniped me burkcarp1. I hadn't got one for awhile. now i'll just have to wait. congrats on getting 200.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

He's a sneaky sucker....


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I'm trying not to get the Kung Flu Blues.


----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> Me



As far as a sniper is concerned, Kyle didn't have anything on you....Good job....


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> you sniped me burkcarp1. I hadn't got one for awhile. now i'll just have to wait. congrats on getting 200.


Hmm Sherm, maybe you're using the wrong muzzle loader and getting sniped?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Should have listened to Bill Gates...
https://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gates_the_next_outbreak_we_re_not_ready


----------



## Lazy 8

Really? These kids need their hides tanned.
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...ntrol-teens-coughing-on-grocery-store-produce


----------



## fastwater

Uncle Sherms response to squirrel huntin with a black powder rifle:



sherman51 said:


> haven't ever tried it....


If'n I get you set up...you wanna go?
It's a blast!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning!! I refuse to like some of those posts just horrible fake news statements


Yep BK...I'm glad you're back.
Whilst you was gone a lot has happened.
Uncle Sherms tested positive for all kinda drugs...smoked a bunch of crack and started talkin all crazy again about how great them junk CVA's are.
But please don't take no offense to what he's sayin.
As his Dr., I told the rest of the very knowledgeable firearms experts on here that got mad at his senseless 'CVA are better than TC' ramblin that that's what smokin crack does to ya. Just makes ya ramble on and on bout things you have no idea about.
But don't worry, we gotta intervention set up fer him around May 1st when we all go to Indiana fer him to buy us lunch.

If'n we can get him dried out, I'm gonna get him all set up fer a black powder squirrel huntin trip down here at the house.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. I'm trying not to get the Kung Flu Blues.


Me to. We went to total lock down at work. No one comes in and everyone must get temp checked and wear a mask. Brighter side is we're still working. Would be sooo bored if laid off and told to stay inside.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Yep BK...I'm glad you're back.
> Whilst you was gone a lot has happened.
> Uncle Sherms tested positive for all kinda drugs...smoked a bunch of crack and started talkin all crazy again about how great them junk CVA's are.
> But please don't take no offense to what he's sayin.
> As his Dr., I told the rest of the very knowledgeable firearms experts on here that got mad at his senseless 'CVA are better than TC' ramblin that that's what smokin crack does to ya. Just makes ya ramble on and on bout things you have no idea about.
> But don't worry, we gotta intervention set up fer him around May 1st when we all go to Indiana fer him to buy us lunch.
> 
> If'n we can get him dried out, I'm gonna get him all set up fer a black powder squirrel huntin trip down here at the house.


If your place has a many squirrels around as I do here, you guys won’t need to be much of a shot to hit one cause they are so thick if you miss the one your aim at you’ll still hit one


----------



## ress

We have some black squirrels around here and their little skinny turds, maybe a better target for those sharp shooters.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> If your place has a many squirrels around as I do here, you guys won’t need to be much of a shot to hit one cause they are so thick if you miss the one your aim at you’ll still hit one


Since early this morning, have been workin hard out in the woods gettin uncle Sherm set up for his BP squirrel hunt.
Know he likes to hunt out of a tree stand in his tennis shoes so here's his setup:


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Really? These kids need their hides tanned.
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...ntrol-teens-coughing-on-grocery-store-produce


I would do more to them than that.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherms response to squirrel huntin with a black powder rifle:
> 
> 
> 
> If'n I get you set up...you wanna go?
> It's a blast!


i'll have to think about it. its a long drive to hunt something I haven't eaten in yrs. I grew up eating them and rabbits. for the most part except fish it was the only meat we had. but it would be a lot of fun if you take them with you.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherms response to squirrel huntin with a black powder rifle:
> 
> 
> 
> If'n I get you set up...you wanna go?
> It's a blast!



Friend of mine used to hunt them with a 32 cal bp, said it was a lot of fun....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Friend of mine used to hunt them with a 32 cal bp, said it was a lot of fun....


Yes sir...a bunch of fun.
All this BP squirrel huntin talk is makin me want to get the TC Seneca out of mothballs.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Yes sir...a bunch of fun.
> All this BP squirrel huntin talk is makin me want to get the TC Seneca out of mothballs.


Fastwater ever shoot the knight tk 2000 ? I have one that I have never shot and would love to come down when shermie shows up . Did CVA ever make one ? Mine is made more for Turkey but I bet it would be a real killer for squirrel !


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm got a new cart


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey, I signed a new guy up. Does he have to wait for approval ber he can post?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 347659


Boy howdy...a grocery cart dragster!
We coulda had a time back in the day with them big carts doin our grocery cart racin down Rosemount Hill in P-Town.
Woulda been a whole bunch more cracked heads and broken arms if'n we woulda had those.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Fastwater ever shoot the knight tk 2000 ? I have one that I have never shot and would love to come down when shermie shows up . Did CVA ever make one ? Mine is made more for Turkey but I bet it would be a real killer for squirrel !


I have not shot the Knight TK 2000.
Have shot other Knight ml'ers using the same features(double safety,etc) but have not shot that specific ml.
Looks like it would be fun to shoot...especially for a turkey gun.


----------



## sherman51

good night all you derailers. going to dream about fw and his ml back in the olden days huntin ******. he would have been scalped for sure shootin that old trusty encore.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> good night all you derailers. going to dream about fw and his ml back in the olden days huntin ******. he would have been scalped for sure shootin that old trusty encore.


If'n you have trouble fallen to sleep, just start countin all them sheep you used to visit at Lazy's.


----------



## sherman51

morning all.

you mean the ones you and bh cheated him out of. to many sheep and to many story's. did you have a main squeeze like bh or was it first come first served?


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

That was supposed to be a different “gif” but I’ll let it ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## ress

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can't like that------mornin


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey, I signed a new guy up. Does he have to wait for approval ber he can post?


Good morning y'all.
Tom, how many oars does he or she have in the wawa?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## threeten

Lazy 8 said:


> got a big dose of Kung Flu!


Coffee out of the nose!!!
KUNG FLU. HAHAHAAAA


----------



## threeten




----------



## ress

Oh Lordy!


----------



## sherman51

I haven't noticed much difference in life since the lock down. this time of yr I hibernate anyway. don't get out unless I have to. most of my old friends have died. the rest have moved away to find work. so we don't really get any company. the only difference i've noticed is wall mart is out of most of the items we order for delivery. I don't work any more so I didnt get laid off. each day is just another day closer to warm weather.


----------



## ress

Our county just got a confirmed case.


----------



## Snakecharmer

threeten said:


> View attachment 347727


Lazy?


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Our county just got a confirmed case.


our county just had its 1st death with 1 other confirmed case. its spreading like wild fire. don't know where its going to end if a vaccine isn't found soon.


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater and I have came up with a Vaccine to this virus and all of our friends on this website have had it if you have not had it yet you’re not are friend Or you have a major drug problem and then that case it will not work on you either


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater and I have came up with a Vaccine to this virus and all of our friends on this website have had it if you have not had it yet you’re not are friend Or you have a major drug problem and then that case it will not work on you either



My vaccine is a a double double of Crown Peach in two fingers of ice tea and crushed ice....four of those and you don't worry about what you were worrying about....


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> My vaccine is a a double double of Crown Peach in two fingers of ice tea and crushed ice....four of those and you don't worry about what you were worrying about....


Well then have had you’re. Just don’t tell Sherman about it the last thing fastwater and I need to do is treat him for Alcohol abuse along with his drug abuse


----------



## Zanderis

It's over Johhny!!!!

Stay at home order!

NO FISHING!


----------



## bruce

Lazy You tried to link me to alex by linda. How a bout that. The Tate Murders with your wife's first name. Tit for tat . all in fun Right. Play nice.


----------



## fastwater

Zanderis said:


> It's over Johhny!!!!
> 
> Stay at home order!
> 
> NO FISHING!


I did not get the 'NO FISHING' out of either the 'Stay Home Order' or Gov. Dewines briefing.
In fact, Dewine encouraged people to still get out to parks and such.
Do you have any documentation in regards to no fishing?


----------



## ress

Been snowing here for 3 hrs. So peaceful.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Well then have had you’re. Just don’t tell Sherman about it the last thing fastwater and I need to do is treat him for Alcohol abuse along with his drug abuse


I need some drug money my friend. can you please help me out. I've been out for a couple of days now. the with drawls are starting to get rough. a few hundred should hold me until my next check. the price of drugs has sky rocketed since the virus got started. now i'm out of money and drugs. I'm hurting bad.



fastwater said:


> I did not get the 'NO FISHING' out of either the 'Stay Home Order' or Gov. Dewines briefing.
> In fact, Dewine encouraged people to still get out to parks and such.
> Do you have any documentation in regards to no fishing?


as far as I understand it does not effect fishing. but if it stays in effect it might stop your gold hunting trip.


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> Lazy You tried to link me to alex by linda. How a bout that. The Tate Murders with your wife's first name. Tit for tat . all in fun Right. Play nice.


Nah, just goofing off


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Lazy?[/QUOTE


Yes?


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys and gals. yep you gals know who you are. good night i'm going back to bed. just thought while I was up i'd make a post.


----------



## sherman51

I just love it when I sleep 3 or 4 hrs without waking up. but that rarely happens.


----------



## bobberbucket

sherman51 said:


> I just love it when I sleep 3 or 4 hrs without waking up. but that rarely happens.


I was up at 12, 2 & 3:30 I finally gave in and made coffee at 4:15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce

Git up boys the utters are hard. The girls need milked. So lather up your hands and get after it. Just remember 12 hours from now you get to start all over and it goes on 24/7 365.


----------



## sherman51

i'm up but I ain't milking the cow. good morning guys. going to go make coffee now. later!


----------



## bajuski

Good morning derailers, got about 3 hours of sleep last night. Trying to change an exhaust manifold gasket on my Dakota and of course one of the mount bolts rotted away to where I can't get it off. Laying in bed trying to decide what to do. I may cut the head off and hopefully I can get it off after I remove the manifold.


----------



## bobberbucket

One good thing about social distance you can refuse to pass that bottle without looking like a greedy alcoholic! 

(Hey man you sharing some that ?)NOPE Sharron done moved off to China! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I need some drug money my friend. can you please help me out. I've been out for a couple of days now. the with drawls are starting to get rough. a few hundred should hold me until my next check. the price of drugs has sky rocketed since the virus got started. now i'm out of money and drugs. I'm hurting bad.
> 
> 
> 
> as far as I understand it does not effect fishing. but if it stays in effect it might stop your gold hunting trip.


If'n you need that drug $, BH said he would give ya $350 for that junk TC Encore you got. Seein how that TC Encore can't shoot past 100yds on its best day, I'd say at $350, BH is offering about $100 to much for it and you should jump all over it.

Yea...might have to put the gold hunting expedition on hold for awhile. Plus put the trip off to Indiana to have the kicker installed.
Prolly just have the kicker, steering linkage to hook to main eng.,
Fuel line and accessories shipped here and I'll do it myself.
Sorry to say that that means no meeting you for lunch and no intervention for you for your addiction.
That means...you are on your own!
Stay strong....and it's good to know you have plenty of TP for going through withdrawals.
PS...just made another TP shipment to that poor lady with the walker that couldn't get any cause you bought it all up.

Mornin all...


----------



## fiveeyes

got a solid 3" of snow last nite....WTH


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> If'n you need that drug $, BH said he would give ya $350 for that junk TC Encore you got. Seein how that TC Encore can't shoot past 100yds on its best day, I'd say at $350, BH is offering about $100 to much for it and you should jump all over it.
> 
> Yea...might have to put the gold hunting expedition on hold for awhile. Plus put the trip off to Indiana to have the kicker installed.
> Prolly just have the kicker, steering linkage to hook to main eng.,
> Fuel line and accessories shipped here and I'll do it myself.
> Sorry to say that that means no meeting you for lunch and no intervention for you for your addiction.
> That means...you are on your own!
> Stay strong....and it's good to know you have plenty of TP for going through withdrawals.
> PS...just made another TP shipment to that poor lady with the walker that couldn't get any cause you bought it all up.
> 
> Mornin all...


After I looked at the reviews of that muzzleloader using that term lightly I will give him scrap prices only


----------



## Lazy 8

threeten said:


> Coffee out of the nose!!!
> KUNG FLU. HAHAHAAAA


Thanks brother! Glad SOMEBODY caught that!
Good morning to all my brothers in bull$#!&!
or sheep$#!!...whichever way you lean.


----------



## garhtr

WOW, I had no idea this thread contained valuable info about squirrels or hunting them with muzzleloaders.
My fav pastime is squirrel/turkey hunting with my old White frontloader








Any other hidden gems in the 864 pages of what I thought was drivel.


----------



## threeten

TP hoarding
Golden dublooms 
Carp

To get up to speed and burn some time go to page one!!

Sorry. Bloody Mary breakfast what can I say


----------



## garhtr

threeten said:


> Carp
> 
> To get up to speed and burn some time go to page one!!


 Well, the carp part is my second fav pastime and I got time to kill---- off to page 1--- wish me luck.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Well, the carp part is my second fav pastime and I got time to kill---- off to page 1--- wish me luck.


Your mind will be less 'right' by the time you get done.


----------



## garhtr

^^^^
Made it to page 33 already !
I now know everything about owl poop, bl/crappie, Santa, pot seeds and sheephead.
Still gonna "look" into those yoga pants (select sets)
Trying to read 50 pages a day while locked down.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> WOW, I had no idea this thread contained valuable info about squirrels or hunting them with muzzleloaders.
> My fav pastime is squirrel/turkey hunting with my old White frontloader
> View attachment 348009
> 
> Any other hidden gems in the 864 pages of what I thought was drivel.



Hey garhtr...have only ever seen a couple White's...and never shot one.
Are they as good as they say?


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> ^^^^
> Made it to page 33 already !
> I now know everything about owl poop, bl/crappie, Santa, pot seeds and sheephead.
> Still gonna "look" into those yoga pants (select sets)
> Trying to read 50 pages a day while locked down.


Pay special attention to the posts about uncle Sherm runnin over my rig then runnin off up at Manistee Bay many years ago.
You gotta watch that guy...


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> garhtr...have only ever seen a couple White's...and never shot one.
> Are they as good as they say?


 I'd recommend the White.
That one's about 30 years old and its been shot a lot and holding up great. The design is simple with few moving parts to fail. I've stuffed some heavy loads of lead and plenty of non toxic shot into it for ducks and it never fails me even in some fairly damp conditions. It's tough.
I'm currently considering
a Pedersoli or even Navy Arms SS for a duck gun.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Pay special attention to the posts about uncle Sherm runnin over my rig


 Will do. I saw a few post stating that Sherman was a handsome charmer type fellow and that's the kinda guy you have to watch out for.
Good luck


----------



## fastwater

Well...we'll just leave the 'handsome' part with 'beauty is in the eyes of the beholder' ...but...He's a charmer alright!
He once conned a polar bear right out of his fur coat.

Too, don't fall for all that 'I'm so poor' game either.
Owns a fleet of vehicles(cars,trucks, motor homes).
So many yachts he has to hide em from momma by keepin em strung out in many various states.
Property and houses all over the country.
Is a world traveler.
House full of the bestest, top-o-the line firearms ever made. Has so many some of them he's never shot.
Could go on and on but I think you get the pic.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> we'll just leave the 'handsome' part with beauty is in the eyes of the beholder..


 Just for the record (and to protect what little reputation I have) I'm not saying he's handsome, only that it was posted in the first 30 + pages of this thread more than once that he was a handsome and charming individual or maybe devil.
Hopefully I'll make it to an OGF get together someday and can see for myself


----------



## 1basshunter

Garhtr, remember that are dear uncle Sherman, starts a lot of stuff and then blames fastwater and I for no good reason of course.. but with his Newly discovered drug addiction and being a full blown alcoholic it’s no wonder


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Just for the record (and to protect what little reputation I have) I'm not saying he's handsome, only that it was posted in the first 30 + pages of this thread more than once that he was a handsome and charming individual or maybe devil.
> Hopefully I'll make it to an OGF get together someday and can see for myself


As far as him bein a conn man...you wanna see a pic of the poor fellar in Arizona that uncle Sherm conned for the last motor home he got?
*Warning:*
Picture is kinda graffic so I'll only post if'n someone insist.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> As
> far as him bein a conn man...you wanna see a pic of the poor fellar in Arizona that uncle Sherm conned


Absolutely !
Made it to page 40 and saw that Sherman admitted to destroying your trailer and causing thousands of dollars of medical damage to your person ---"check is in the mail"
Suspense is killing me-- check arrive ????


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Absolutely !
> Made it to page 40 and saw that Sherman admitted to destroying your trailer and causing thousands of dollars of medical damage to your person ---"check is in the mail"
> Suspense is killing me-- check arrive ????


Ok...here goes...hope you are sitting down:









Poor fellar was holdin a sign that read:
'To the con man that insisted on meeting in the desert to test drive my motorhome, please bring it back. My dogs water is in it.'


Far as the him mailin me that check...NO...I never got it!
As you read further, you'll see his dirty rotten, thievin mailman has a reputation of not delivering checks uncle Sherm mails.


----------



## garhtr

Oh Good Lord he must be a charming scoundrel and that poor dog 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> If'n you need that drug $, BH said he would give ya $350 for that junk TC Encore you got. Seein how that TC Encore can't shoot past 100yds on its best day, I'd say at $350, BH is offering about $100 to much for it and you should jump all over it.
> 
> Yea...might have to put the gold hunting expedition on hold for awhile. Plus put the trip off to Indiana to have the kicker installed.
> Prolly just have the kicker, steering linkage to hook to main eng.,
> Fuel line and accessories shipped here and I'll do it myself.
> Sorry to say that that means no meeting you for lunch and no intervention for you for your addiction.
> That means...you are on your own!
> Stay strong....and it's good to know you have plenty of TP for going through withdrawals.
> PS...just made another TP shipment to that poor lady with the walker that couldn't get any cause you bought it all up.
> 
> Mornin all...


i'm sorry guys but the old encore is not for sale. it has to much sentimental value. its taken many deer but all were under 60 or 70 yrds.



1basshunter said:


> After I looked at the reviews of that muzzleloader using that term lightly I will give him scrap prices only


read my reply to fw.



fastwater said:


> Your mind will be less 'right' by the time you get done.





1basshunter said:


> Garhtr, remember that are dear uncle Sherman, starts a lot of stuff and then blames fastwater and I for no good reason of course.. but with his Newly discovered drug addiction and being a full blown alcoholic it’s no wonder


poor guy he will be totally derailed after reading all these posts. but he will see you and bh start a lot of $hit thats totally groundless. they just get off by picking on me. but i'll never surrender. and talk about having money bh has 3 mansions with 1 or 2 of them being on the water. and fw pays more in taxes than I get all yr. and his vehicle or vehicles are worth more than everything I own.


----------



## garhtr

Man am I confused now !
Don't know what or whom to believe. Maybe I can get the truth from a guy I know (and occasionally) tells the truth---SaugeyeTom.


----------



## ress

Just when I think this thread is hitting a dead end! NEVER! 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, as far as that Muzzleloader is concerned one man’s treasure is another man’s trash give it to me and I’ll throw it away for you  And as far as money is concerned I’m poor very very poor but I keep trying


----------



## 1basshunter

And now you should stop picking on fastwater and I everyone knows that fastwater and I.... has never started anything  it’s just all them drugs that you have been doing all these years and you were suffering from Hallucinations which may be from all the LSD you have done in your life I think we’re just gonna have to start calling you Rocketman


----------



## ress

Or Uncle Sid...

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Man am I confused now !
> Don't know what or whom to believe. Maybe I can get the truth from a guy I know (and occasionally) tells the truth---SaugeyeTom.


Terry, I'll send u a pm about sherm..mamaw said people like him are sneaky snakes...the dabloun is gone said he didn't get it. Our lottery money....gone


----------



## G.lock

Hey,hey.
Go easy on Unc Sherm, he's a stand up guy. Also sits down a lot too.
Gotta luv face time, I'm still hanging out with the grands almost every day!


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Man am I confused now !
> Don't know what or whom to believe. Maybe I can get the truth from a guy I know (and occasionally) tells the truth---SaugeyeTom.





Saugeye Tom said:


> Terry, I'll send u a pm about sherm..mamaw said people like him are sneaky snakes...the dabloun is gone said he didn't get it. Our lottery money....gone


...and there you have it garhtr!
You've heard it straight from the most honest, trustworthy fellar on here.
I can tell ya for certain that if'n ST tells ya a banty rooster can pull a hay wagon...don't question nothin he says...just hook that rooster up.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> You've heard it straight from the most honest, trustworthy fellar on here


 Maybe--- but maybe not--- now you got my brain whirling and jogging my memory--- I think it was Tom that said he would lip a Giant Pike on St Claire and he promised me a photo of said event---- didn't deliver.
Sherman on the other hand has yet too let me down.
I'm still a little bit confused-- of course I been confused for a long long long time 
I'll keep reading the thread (pages 50-100 tomorrow)and see which way the wind blows.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Maybe--- but maybe not--- now you got my brain whirling and jogging my memory--- I think it was Tom that said he would lip a Giant Pike on St Claire and he promised me a photo of said event---- didn't deliver.
> Sherman on the other hand has yet too let me down.
> *I'm still a little bit confused-- of course I been confused for a long long long time *
> I'll keep reading the thread (pages 50-100 tomorrow)and see which way the wind blows.


Don't know if'n you've noticed it yet or not but if'n you wasn't a bit confused like the rest of us...you wouldn't be here on the derailer thread. It's a requirement.
But you just keep a readin...and let your conscience be your guide.
I'm sure you'll figure it out.
Just remember as you keep readin that page where uncle Sherm said he was gonna pay me and that my check was in the mail. 

Far as ST not deliverin on lippin that giant pike, Im a witness to what happened.
See...him and Mark Zona was so busy puttin on 
them smallmouth bass fishin clinics for Zona's fishin show that he just didn't have time to catch any pike.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> him and Mark Zona was so busy puttin on
> them smallmouth bass fishin clinics for Zona's fishin show that he just didn't have time to catch any pike


 I think (my memory is very bad) I got a story about big pike biting through heavy mono, steel leaders and even wire cable. Fish so large they were impossible to bring boat side and even if you could land one it would pose risk of life or at least limb but That might a been someone else's story, just can't remember



fastwater said:


> I'm sure you'll figure it out.


 I'm sure glad you're sure cause I sure ain't sure I'm sure
Sir.
I'll keep a reading.


----------



## garhtr

.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yes sir...I'm sure I'm sure sir.


----------



## Burkcarp1

garhtr said:


> Maybe--- but maybe not--- now you got my brain whirling and jogging my memory--- I think it was Tom that said he would lip a Giant Pike on St Claire and he promised me a photo of said event---- didn't deliver.
> Sherman on the other hand has yet too let me down.
> I'm still a little bit confused-- of course I been confused for a long long long time
> I'll keep reading the thread (pages 50-100 tomorrow)and see which way the wind blows.


It blows all over..


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Will do. I saw a few post stating that Sherman was a handsome charmer type fellow and that's the kinda guy you have to watch out for.
> Good luck


Sherm is a cross between Brad Pitt and George Clooney with a little Fabio thrown in there.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm is a cross between Brad Pitt and George Clooney with a little *Fabio *thrown in there.


Did you mean 'Fabio' or 'Flabio'???


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Don't know if'n you've noticed it yet or not but if'n you wasn't a bit confused like the rest of us...you wouldn't be here on the derailer thread. It's a requirement.
> But you just keep a readin...and let your conscience be your guide.
> I'm sure you'll figure it out.
> Just remember as you keep readin that page where uncle Sherm said he was gonna pay me and that my check was in the mail.
> 
> Far as ST not deliverin on lippin that giant pike, Im a witness to what happened.
> See...him and Mark Zona was so busy puttin on
> them smallmouth bass fishin clinics for Zona's fishin show that he just didn't have time to catch any pike.


the post about fw's check being in the mail was just to shut him up. but it didnt happen. I was backing out and bumped the light on a very small trailer. it cracked the lens but the light worked just fine. but if you keep reading you'll read where fw claims it was his huge trailer that got totaled because the light was cracked. and even though it was 30 yrs later and any statute of limitations had expired he still wanted this huge settlement. but I refused to pay him. but he spent a few nights with my insurance lady who was very homely. and being the lying sweet talking fellow he is he got her to give him a huge settlement. she was so ugly there is no amount of money could have got me to whisper sweet nothings in her ear for 1 day much less for a few days.

the problem with fw and bh is one will lie and the other one will swear to it.

if you'll read closely you'll find st will go along with everything either of them say. I thought he was this great guy but after some things he's said about me i'm not so sure any more.


----------



## sherman51

and if you still believe them then your entitled to your opinion.


----------



## sherman51

watch me get snipped.


----------



## sherman51

this is it i'm going for it.


----------



## G.lock

About twenty years ago I bought a needle proof glove so I could lip pike. It worked great on smaller pike!
Then I tried it on a two footer. BAD idea, real bad idea.
My brother got a series of photos of the event and I'll see if I can find them. I laugh about it but DONT try it.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> the post about fw's check being in the mail was just to shut him up. but it didnt happen. I was backing out and bumped the light on a very small trailer. it cracked the lens but the light worked just fine. but if you keep reading you'll read where fw claims it was his huge trailer that got totaled because the light was cracked. and even though it was 30 yrs later and any statute of limitations had expired he still wanted this huge settlement. but I refused to pay him. but he spent a few nights with my insurance lady who was very homely. and being the lying sweet talking fellow he is he got her to give him a huge settlement. *she was so ugly there is no amount of money could have got me to whisper sweet nothings in her ear for 1 day much less for a few days.*
> ....


At least that nice insurance lady only had two legs!!!

Uncle Sherm...you might a had garhtr confused/conned a bit until you told that whopper.
There's just too many of us here that know about the sheep at Lazys that ewe did more than whisper in their ears. And those were Lazys basement bargain discount selection...if'n ewe know what I mean. And they didn't pay ewe one red cent...ewe paid them.
Heck...that one time lazy even called us all worried about ewe sayin ewe done fell in love with one of them ugly ewes named Shaniqua and wouldn't leave.
After two days stayin there , he had to set ewe down, talk to ya and explain that ewe had to go home and couldn't move in the barn.
Said he had to plead with ya tellin ewe ewe had too much to loose at home and Shaniqua would never be true to ewe.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> At least that nice insurance lady only had two legs!!!
> 
> Uncle Sherm...you might a had garhtr confused/conned a bit until you told that whopper.
> There's just too many of us here that know about the sheep at Lazys that ewe did more than whisper in their ears. And those were Lazys basement bargain discount selection...if'n ewe know what I mean. And they didn't pay ewe one red cent...ewe paid them.
> Heck...that one time lazy even called us all worried about ewe sayin ewe done fell in love with one of them ugly ewes named Shaniqua and wouldn't leave.
> After two days stayin there , he had to set ewe down, talk to ya and explain that ewe had to go home and couldn't move in the barn.
> Said he had to plead with ya tellin ewe ewe had too much to loose at home and Shaniqua would never be true to ewe.


say you went down on a sheep! all he has to do is read the past posts and he'll see you and bh was the ones with the sheep. your telling on yourself. the poor ol ugly insurance lady was the only 2 legged creature you have ever been with. thats why your so confused today. you need the companionship of another 2 legged woman. but your so heart broken over losing your 4 legged main squeeze after lazy got his sheep back after the court ruled in his favor that your just a mindless zombie.


----------



## sherman51

oh congrats to me for getting 300, ha.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning to all you finest guys on the web today have a great day


----------



## sherman51

good morning to all the great derailers on here. and bh and fw also.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> good morning to all the great derailers on here. and bh and fw also.


So what you’re saying is, Bh & FW aren’t great derailers?


----------



## 1basshunter

That’s Fake news


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> So what you’re saying is, Bh & FW aren’t great derailers?


This is the way BH and I both took his statement.

As his Dr. analyzing his history of severe broken heart syndrome with Shaniqua, which obviously caused his severe drinking coupled with drug addiction, which in turn causes him to hallucinate and ramble excessively about common sense things that everyone else knows are not true(I.E....CVA are better than TC).
His actions are typical of one in severe denial of their obvious position.
Yet another typical reaction of someone in his condition is to turn against the ones that care for him the most when they shoot him straight trying their best to help him.
Surely, it should be very clear that this is what's happened with uncle Sherms reaction to BH and I.
But rest assured guys, BH and I are not offended as we understand his condition, don't take his comments to heart and will keep on doing our best to try and get him on the right track.
BH and I know it will be a long painful journey. But know that we are willing to sacrifice and be by his side step by step.

Good mornin all...especially you uncle Sherm...


----------



## garhtr

I always try to learn something new everyday and
I'm a still reading. Haven't learned anything about gold doubloons, carp or hoarding Tp but I'm well informed about rogain, pup tents, barefoot hillbillies and new uses of panty hose, not to mention outhouses.
Info in this thread is invaluable and certainly should be required reading in schools nationwide.
101- 150 tomorrow, enjoying my quarantine.
Good luck !


----------



## fastwater

^^^There IS a bright side to everything if'n we look hard enough!
Just think garhtr...had it not been for the quarantine, you most likely would have never taken the time to come to the unprecedented, hysterical...I mean historical derailer thread that was started by the infamous Mr Lazy8 and expand your knowledge more than even you could ever imagine.
As you continue to read, open...and let your mind absorb all the goodness of knowledge this thread has to offer.
Enjoy...


----------



## Burkcarp1

garhtr said:


> I always try to learn something new everyday and
> I'm a still reading. Haven't learned anything about gold doubloons, carp or hoarding Tp but I'm well informed about rogain, pup tents, barefoot hillbillies and new uses of panty hose, not to mention outhouses.
> Info in this thread is invaluable and certainly should be required reading in schools nationwide.
> 101- 150 tomorrow, enjoying my quarantine.
> Good luck !


If your only at 100 pages.. you’ve still got some reading to do its going to take another week


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> its going to take another week


 I got the time but my brain isn't capable of absorbing toooo much info in one day, I'll have to take it slow. 
Cool mornings and two pots of coffee while I wait for warmer fishing temps but with the these "gems" of info whirling around in my head it's gonna make concentrating on the fishing tough--- but I'll do my best


----------



## Burkcarp1

garhtr said:


> I got the time but my brain isn't capable of absorbing toooo much info in one day, I'll have to take it slow.
> Cool mornings and two pots of coffee while I wait for warmer fishing temps but with the these "gems" of info whirling around in my head it's gonna make concentrating on the fishing tough--- but I'll do my best


Did you happen to read about miz Puddin yet or roho the rooster?


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> happen to read about miz Puddin


 Yes, enough that I feel like I know Puddin tooo well and I'm certainly curious about what is a head of me.
I will have to admit I have had to scroll quickly through several pages as the wife is often in the kitchen with me and yesterday saw a photo of a donkey in women's undergarments and a sheep in high heels and lingerie, she was a little concerned that my brain was a bit more warped than normal, of course it is becoming more warped with every page.
I'll see if a few hours of afternoon fishing can straighten me out---- pray.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> So what you’re saying is, Bh & FW aren’t great derailers?


no they are great derailers but they aren't always truthful. it not that they would outright lie but they will tell the story 16 different ways to keep from lying. and they actually believe what they say.

as for the sheep fw and bh have had there main squeeze among lazy's sheep ever since bh set up squatting in lazy's barn.



1basshunter said:


> That’s Fake news


the only fake news is the story you and fw tells.



fastwater said:


> This is the way BH and I both took his statement.
> 
> As his Dr. analyzing his history of severe broken heart syndrome with Shaniqua, which obviously caused his severe drinking coupled with drug addiction, which in turn causes him to hallucinate and ramble excessively about common sense things that everyone else knows are not true(I.E....CVA are better than TC).
> His actions are typical of one in severe denial of their obvious position.
> Yet another typical reaction of someone in his condition is to turn against the ones that care for him the most when they shoot him straight trying their best to help him.
> Surely, it should be very clear that this is what's happened with uncle Sherms reaction to BH and I.
> But rest assured guys, BH and I are not offended as we understand his condition, don't take his comments to heart and will keep on doing our best to try and get him on the right track.
> BH and I know it will be a long painful journey. But know that we are willing to sacrifice and be by his side step by step.
> 
> Good mornin all...especially you uncle Sherm...
> View attachment 348141


as you can clearly see fw tries to divert the truth from himself to me. I have become a punching bag for bh and fw. as for the drinking to much is something they made up. everybody knows I never have more than 2 drinks but 1 is usually all I have. as for the drugs they are sleep aids I take in moderation.



fastwater said:


> ^^^There IS a bright side to everything if'n we look hard enough!
> Just think garhtr...had it not been for the quarantine, you most likely would have never taken the time to come to the unprecedented, hysterical...I mean historical derailer thread that was started by the infamous Mr Lazy8 and expand your knowledge more than even you could ever imagine.
> As you continue to read, open...and let your mind absorb all the goodness of knowledge this thread has to offer.
> Enjoy...


this is great advice. by the time you get done reading all the post not only will you understand just how devious fw and bh can be but you'll be warped for life. but you'll be a better derailer for sure.


----------



## 1basshunter

My Dear uncle Sherman, we all love you even knowing that you’re going though a tuff time with everyone knowing about your drugs and Alcohol addiction with hallucinations please remember that they are hallucinations and calm down...... Fastwater and I have been talking to Dr. Burkcarp About you being a pathic logical liar the guy decided to help you he is one of the worlds best psychologist you’re a mess dude!!! but we are going to every We can to help you through this


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did you happen to read about miz Puddin yet or roho the rooster?


Funny you should mention Roho and miss puddin.
As you can tell...this is a lengthy update...

Roho bein the highly trained ninja that he is with friends throughout the world keeping him abreast of all national security issues...knocked on the door this morning with...what I knew had to be some very crucial Intel cause he has been self quarantined for many days now not even letting my lil puppy(his bestest pal) come to visit.
Anyways...he got info that miss puddin has been in China since last year. Seems about a year ago, some chinaman came here and watched her in the Amurican Sumo Wrestlin championships and convinced her to go there and be on the Chinese Olympic Sumo wrestlin team.
After she got there, she got to watchin the Chinese Synchronized swimmin team and wanted to do that instead of Sumo wrestlin.
That's where here troubles began...
To see what she could do and kind of a try out....the chinamen was able to build a hoist to lift her into the pool.
Once in the pool, she took to the water like a fish....actually more like a beluga whale.
Anyway, she could do all them fancy twists and turns just like she was supposed to. Looked like she was gonna make a fine asset to the team.
The next day, they figured they would let her work out with the rest of the team to see if'n she could stay in sync with everyone.
They lifted puddin in the pool and the rest of the team jumped in and the all got in formation to start a routine.
As they all got to doin their synchronized moves and went to rollin in the water, the massive waves off miss puddin got so bad they ended up drowning two of their best swimmers.
That ended her hopes of bein on the swim team.
After that she took a liken to couples ballerina dance but they told her absolutely NO.
So...She had to go back to sumo wrestlin.
She ended up bein their top sumo wrestler and was predicted to win the 2020 'extra heavy duty' weight division of the world.
Until the big one came along...the dreaded...Dos Equis virus.
It's similar to the Corona virus but is a little more potent.
Guess they quarantined her in a big warehouse and that's where she's currently at with no communication with anyone. They dump food in through the roof


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Funny you should mention Roho and miss puddin.
> Roho bein the highly trained ninja that he is with friends throughout the world keeping him abreast of all national security issues...knocked on the door this morning with...what I knew had to be some very crucial Intel cause he has been self quarantined for many days now not even letting my lil puppy(his bestest pal) come to visit.
> Anyways...he got info that miss puddin has been in China since last year. Seems about a year ago, some chinaman came here and watched her in the Amurican Sumo Wrestlin championships and convinced her to go there and be on the Chinese Olympic Sumo wrestlin team.
> After she got there, she got to watchin the Chinese Synchronized swimmin team and wanted to do that instead of Sumo wrestlin.
> That's where here troubles began...
> To see what she could do and kind of a try out....the chinamen was able to build a hoist to lift her into the pool.
> Once in the pool, she took to the water like a fish....actually more like a beluga whale.
> Anyway, she could do all them fancy twists and turns just like she was supposed to. Looked like she was gonna make a fine asset to the team.
> The next day, they figured they would let her work out with the rest of the team to see if'n she could stay in sync with everyone.
> They lifted puddin in the pool and the rest of the team jumped in and the all got in formation to start a routine.
> As they all got to doin their synchronized moves and went to rollin in the water, the massive waves off miss puddin got so bad they ended up drowning two of their best swimmers.
> That ended her hopes of bein on the swim team.
> After that she took a liken to couples ballerina dance but they told her absolutely NO.
> So...She had to go back to sumo wrestlin.
> She ended up bein their top sumo wrestler and was predicted to win the 2020 'extra heavy duty' weight division of the world.
> Until the big one came along...the dreaded...Dos Equis virus.
> It's similar to the Corona virus but is a little more potent.
> Guess they quarantined her in a big warehouse and that's where she's currently at with no communication with anyone. They dump food in through the roof


I figured you were keeping tabs on her..


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I figured you were keeping tabs on her..


Always...she owes me a bunch of $ when she stole my poor ole tractor and runned it all over the country.
I had my life savins in that tractor...literally.
She just didn't know it.
See, there was no air in them big tractor tires keepin em up. I had all the $ I ever made stuffed in them tires. Luckily, when I got the tractor back, it was all torn up and the tires was bald as a baby's butt but all the $ was still in them.
The worse part of her stealin my tractor was that Roho went into deep depression cause Roho used that tractor to roost on. I had to get him a bunch of therapy to keep him from swallerin his sword.


----------



## ress

Dang! Talk about hallucinations! 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

bobberbucket said:


>


 I'll be watching for that, outa stock at Kroger's--- darn hoarders.


----------



## Redheads




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> My Dear uncle Sherman, we all love you even knowing that you’re going though a tuff time with everyone knowing about your drugs and Alcohol addiction with hallucinations please remember that they are hallucinations and calm down...... Fastwater and I have been talking to Dr. Burkcarp About you being a pathic logical liar the guy decided to help you he is one of the worlds best psychologist you’re a mess dude!!! but we are going to every We can to help you through this


if you really want to HELP send drug money. other than that I would be hallucination if I ever believed that you and fw was going to help me with anything.



fastwater said:


> Funny you should mention Roho and miss puddin.
> As you can tell...this is a lengthy update...
> 
> Roho bein the highly trained ninja that he is with friends throughout the world keeping him abreast of all national security issues...knocked on the door this morning with...what I knew had to be some very crucial Intel cause he has been self quarantined for many days now not even letting my lil puppy(his bestest pal) come to visit.
> Anyways...he got info that miss puddin has been in China since last year. Seems about a year ago, some chinaman came here and watched her in the Amurican Sumo Wrestlin championships and convinced her to go there and be on the Chinese Olympic Sumo wrestlin team.
> After she got there, she got to watchin the Chinese Synchronized swimmin team and wanted to do that instead of Sumo wrestlin.
> That's where here troubles began...
> To see what she could do and kind of a try out....the chinamen was able to build a hoist to lift her into the pool.
> Once in the pool, she took to the water like a fish....actually more like a beluga whale.
> Anyway, she could do all them fancy twists and turns just like she was supposed to. Looked like she was gonna make a fine asset to the team.
> The next day, they figured they would let her work out with the rest of the team to see if'n she could stay in sync with everyone.
> They lifted puddin in the pool and the rest of the team jumped in and the all got in formation to start a routine.
> As they all got to doin their synchronized moves and went to rollin in the water, the massive waves off miss puddin got so bad they ended up drowning two of their best swimmers.
> That ended her hopes of bein on the swim team.
> After that she took a liken to couples ballerina dance but they told her absolutely NO.
> So...She had to go back to sumo wrestlin.
> She ended up bein their top sumo wrestler and was predicted to win the 2020 'extra heavy duty' weight division of the world.
> Until the big one came along...the dreaded...Dos Equis virus.
> It's similar to the Corona virus but is a little more potent.
> Guess they quarantined her in a big warehouse and that's where she's currently at with no communication with anyone. They dump food in through the roof





ress said:


> Dang! Talk about hallucinations!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


you should start a book. with as much bull $hit as you and bh come up with you could make a fortune writing science fiction. because your mind is out of this world.

garhtr you see what kind of derailer he really is. and he can ramble on like this for hrs. but it does keep us all entertained. if you want an answer to any question just ask fw. it may not be right and a short story but he will give you an answer.


----------



## garhtr

Anyone try that squirrel helper with possum substituted for squirrel ? ?
In my neighborhood I got plenty of possums and a few ***** and if things get tough I might have to vary my diet.
Got plenty of carp in the freezer and some groundhogs
but I wanta be ready if times turn rough.
I'm not gonna make any enemies or take sides here cause I might show up on someone's door step.
SaugeyeTom is in my hood and fortunately I think I have his address still. Only thing that concerns me is his garden looks small and I eat alot along with my 16 children.
Who has that big big Garden? ? ?
See ya soon


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Anyone try that squirrel helper with possum substituted for squirrel ? ?
> ...
> See ya soon


Have never tried possum or squirrel helper but if'n ya want a change of diet..bubba and my 'Jailhouse Ramon Noodle Cookbook' has plenty recipes in it with possum in it. Also if'n the chicken supply gets low, there's plenty of Ramon noodle recipes containin pigeons,crow and starlings. 
If'n ya need a copy, we're runnin a 'Chinese flu' cookbook special of $29.95.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Anyone try that squirrel helper with possum substituted for squirrel ? ?
> In my neighborhood I got plenty of possums and a few ***** and if things get tough I might have to vary my diet.
> Got plenty of carp in the freezer and some groundhogs
> but I wanta be ready if times turn rough.
> I'm not gonna make any enemies or take sides here cause I might show up on someone's door step.
> SaugeyeTom is in my hood and fortunately I think I have his address still. Only thing that concerns me is his garden looks small and I eat alot along with my 16 children.
> Who has that big big Garden? ? ?
> See ya soon


I don't tell all


----------



## 1basshunter

Another example of how somebody with a drug addiction and alcohol addiction blames everyone else but themselves


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Another example of how somebody with a drug addiction and alcohol addiction blames everyone else but themselves


When uncle Sherman goes to sell his new CVA...
WARNING...language:


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Anyone try that squirrel helper with possum substituted for squirrel ? ?
> In my neighborhood I got plenty of possums and a few ***** and if things get tough I might have to vary my diet.
> Got plenty of carp in the freezer and some groundhogs
> but I wanta be ready if times turn rough.
> I'm not gonna make any enemies or take sides here cause I might show up on someone's door step.
> SaugeyeTom is in my hood and fortunately I think I have his address still. Only thing that concerns me is his garden looks small and I eat alot along with my 16 children.
> Who has that big big Garden? ? ?
> See ya soon


if things get real bad lazy has more sheep than bh and fw knows what to do with. you can try it with the helper or without. and I believe he has a large garden. meat and veggies at the same place.



1basshunter said:


> Another example of how somebody with a drug addiction and alcohol addiction blames everyone else but themselves


yep sounds just like you and fw. didnt know you guys were addicts to. lets get together and have a pharm party. the more you guys post the deeper you get.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> At least that nice insurance lady only had two legs!!!
> 
> Uncle Sherm...you might a had garhtr confused/conned a bit until you told that whopper.
> There's just too many of us here that know about the sheep at Lazys that ewe did more than whisper in their ears. And those were Lazys basement bargain discount selection...if'n ewe know what I mean. And they didn't pay ewe one red cent...ewe paid them.
> Heck...that one time lazy even called us all worried about ewe sayin ewe done fell in love with one of them ugly ewes named Shaniqua and wouldn't leave.
> After two days stayin there , he had to set ewe down, talk to ya and explain that ewe had to go home and couldn't move in the barn.
> Said he had to plead with ya tellin ewe ewe had too much to loose at home and Shaniqua would never be true to ewe.


I though he fell in lust with Shanana (pronounced - Sha-neigh-neigh)


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^There IS a bright side to everything if'n we look hard enough!
> Just think garhtr...had it not been for the quarantine, you most likely would have never taken the time to come to the unprecedented, hysterical...I mean historical derailer thread that was started by the infamous Mr Lazy8 and expand your knowledge more than even you could ever imagine.
> As you continue to read, open...and let your mind absorb all the goodness of knowledge this thread has to offer.
> Enjoy...


 God Bless you brother Quickiewawa.


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Anyone try that squirrel helper with possum substituted for squirrel ? ?
> In my neighborhood I got plenty of possums and a few ***** and if things get tough I might have to vary my diet.
> Got plenty of carp in the freezer and some groundhogs
> but I wanta be ready if times turn rough.
> I'm not gonna make any enemies or take sides here cause I might show up on someone's door step.
> SaugeyeTom is in my hood and fortunately I think I have his address still. Only thing that concerns me is his garden looks small and I eat alot along with my 16 children.
> Who has that big big Garden? ? ?
> See ya soon


16 youngins? Ewe been real busy. 
Ewe gotta let her come up for air.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I though he fell in lust with Shanana (pronounced - Sha-neigh-neigh)


Wellll...his head was so torn up and he was so love struck with so many of em you're prolly right.
All I remember was when we walked him outta there was he kept mumblin sh-sh-sh-ne....ssh-ssh-nneee like someone that just got kicked in the head by a mule.
Glad you took him to your most fugly ones you had and didn't show him your top shelf stuff.
We woulda never talked him outta there..


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> God Bless you brother Quickiewawa.


On behalf of brother BH and I...Thank You lazy.
As you can easily see...it's often a thankless job.
But if'n we can bring him around, all the pain and hard work will be worth it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Rise and Shine Boys!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Rise and Shine Boys!


Yea yea yea


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Rise and Shine Boys!


somebody has got to make the donuts it might as well be you. good morning ohio!


----------



## bobberbucket

Waylon decided he wanted to get up early and hang out with me while everyone else sleeps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> somebody has got to make the donuts it might as well be you. good morning ohio!


Good morning everyone!! Sherman the last thing you need is become diabetic along with all the other stuff


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Only thing I caught at the lake yesterday a dog toy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

bobberbucket said:


> Only thing I caught at the lake yesterday a dog toy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice one! Good catch! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> That's a nice one! Good catch!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I’ll be honest I was doing a live video when
I saw it. & grabbed it and a buddy of mine that hunts with dogs was watching had to tell me what it was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

When I saw it floating I was hoping it was a fish marker buoy to tell me where the fish were. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz94111

Heard a Dr. on TV say to get through the bordom of self isolation we should finish things we start and thus have more calm in our lives. So I looked through the house to find all the things i've started but hadn't finished...so I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Chardonnay, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of wum, tha mainder of Valiumun srciptuns, an a box a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how feckin fablus I feel rite now. Sned this to all who need inner piss. An telum u luvum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Rise and Shine Boys!


Snakey, you beat the rooster up. What time did you kick him to wake up?


----------



## Lazy 8

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll be honest I was doing a live video when
> I saw it. & grabbed it and a buddy of mine that hunts with dogs was watching had to tell me what it was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought you were gonna say you jumped outta the boat and dog paddled over to FETCH it


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Snakey, you beat the rooster up. What time did you kick him to wake up?


Kicked him at 5:00


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I don't tell all


 Believe me -- that's been factored in. 
After reading 150 pages of this thread I'm unsure of fact vs fiction. What's real and what is make believe ? Who have the seeds affected ?
In my mind I'm envisioning rows of juicy beefsteak, betterboys and probably several rows of heirloom tomatoes, rows of green onions to the knee, beans climbing skyward much like Jack's bean stalk, multiple hills of golden taters, heads of lettuce and cabbage the size of basketballs as far as the eye can see. But what can I believe ? ? ?
150 - 200 tomorrow, wish me luck.


----------



## sherman51

ok guys were supposed to have a beautiful day today. but its getting a late start. had heavy fog until just a little while ago, couldn't even see the mail box. now its still overcast but looks like the sun may break through later today.

bh I still need help bad. just send me a few hundred to get me through until the 1st when I get my disability check. i'm out of my sleeping aids and have no money left. the guys on the street selling them has raised the price to make the risk of getting the virus worth while.


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Believe me -- that's been factored in.
> After reading 150 pages of this thread I'm unsure of fact vs fiction. What's real and what is make believe ? Who have the seeds affected ?
> In my mind I'm envisioning rows of juicy beefsteak, betterboys and probably several rows of heirloom tomatoes, rows of green onions to the knee, beans climbing skyward much like Jack's bean stalk, multiple hills of golden taters, heads of lettuce and cabbage the size of basketballs as far as the eye can see. But what can I believe ? ? ?
> 150 - 200 tomorrow, wish me luck.


after you try lazy's seeds you wont care about a garden. talk about taking a trip and never leaving the farm. you wont have any worries but if you can get more seeds.


----------



## 1basshunter

Can’t give you more money Sherman it’s not right


----------



## 1basshunter

this was Sherman just last week


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> after you try lazy's seeds you wont care about a garden. talk about taking a trip and never leaving the farm. you wont have any worries but if you can get more seeds.


In 2019 I had a bumper crop of seeds with a surplus of seeds on the side. 
Got seeds?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ...
> bh I still need help bad. just send me a few hundred to get me through until the 1st when I get my disability check. i'm out of my sleeping aids and have no money left. the guys on the street selling them has raised the price to make the risk of getting the virus worth while.


Shouldn't have spent all your $ hoarding all that TP and left a few rolls for that poor ole lady usin the walker.

Before the mice chew all of it up...I'll give ya $50 fer that pole barn full of TP and $150 fer that ole junk Encore...or...$150 fer the pole barn full of TP and $50 fer the ole junk Encore.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> In 2019 I had a bumper crop of seeds with a surplus of seeds on the side.
> Got seeds?


That became Sherman’s gateway drug


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Shouldn't have spent all your $ hoarding all that TP and left a few rolls for that poor ole lady usin the walker.
> 
> Before the mice chew all of it up...I'll give ya $50 fer that pole barn full of TP and $150 fer that ole junk Encore...or...$150 fer the pole barn full of TP and $50 fer the ole junk Encore.


this doesn't even qualify for comment.


----------



## fastwater

Okay guys...just received a few pics taken of uncle Sherm in the last few days.
Seems things have gone from bad to worse with his hallucinating.
May be time for some shock therapy:


----------



## miked913

Well the good news is I took my motor shroud off for a couple service items, and low and behold! The mice had horded atleast $50 worth of tp at today's prices! And in the process ate all the insulation off of a plug wire. $90 set of wires! I feel like these were immigrants from Indiana....
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## G.lock

Now I'm really concerned about Sherm, seeing those pictures of him on the throne it looks like he's lost a lot of weight.
Maybe Lazy could market them as weight loss aids.


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> Now I'm really concerned about Sherm, seeing those pictures of him on the throne it looks like he's lost a lot of weight.
> Maybe Lazy could market them as weight loss aids.


Don't really think Lazys seeds had anything to do with uncle Sherms weight loss.
Seems uncle Sherm is so infatuated with his pole barn full of hoarded TP that hes been eating bags of prunes everyday just so he can sit on the turlit all day and fondle his Charmin.
If'n he don't run outta his hoarded stash of TP soon, as his Dr., I'm afraid he will fondle his Charmin down to nothing.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> this doesn't even qualify for comment.


 But yet you did


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Don't really think Lazys seeds had anything to do with uncle Sherms weight loss.
> Seems uncle Sherm is so infatuated with his pole barn full of hoarded TP that hes been eating bags of prunes everyday just so he can sit on the turlit all day and fondle his Charmin.
> If'n he don't run outta his hoarded stash of TP soon, as his Dr., I'm afraid he will fondle his Charmin down to nothing.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

good mornin people. fw and bh also. another day above ground. yesterday afternoon was beautiful. the sun broke through and the temp got to 55 here.


----------



## Lazy 8

Morning Ralph. Wish us luck. Going shopping for supplies at Meijer during senior hour @ 0700. 
Ugh.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Morning Ralph. Wish us luck. Going shopping for supplies at Meijer during senior hour @ 0700.
> Ugh.


Hey Earnest, I didn’t know you’re a senior  good luck!
Ps Good Morning!


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Morning Ralph. Wish us luck. Going shopping for supplies at Meijer during senior hour @ 0700.
> Ugh.


Good luck my brother!


----------



## bobk

miked913 said:


> Well the good news is I took my motor shroud off for a couple service items, and low and behold! The mice had horded atleast $50 worth of tp at today's prices! And in the process ate all the insulation off of a plug wire. $90 set of wires! I feel like these were immigrants from Indiana....
> View attachment 348375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Now that sucks. Hell a mouse’s butt isn’t even that big. What were they thinking?


----------



## garhtr

250 in the books ! It's a beautiful day out and I now have the uncontrollable urge to head out to fish for sheepheads. ----- as soon as I clear the tears from my computer . ( tears can come from joy ? and pain ?)
Good to know if I'm arrested while out fishing I know where to find several reputable attorneys, I was unaware that so many OGF'ers had law degrees, good to know.
250-300 soon but this weather (and some of the content) is making reading tough.
Wish me luck ! 
With the reading and fishing


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> 250 in the books ! It's a beautiful day out and I now have the uncontrollable urge to head out to fish for sheepheads. ----- as soon as I clear the tears from my computer . ( tears can come from joy ? and pain ?)
> Good to know if I'm arrested while out fishing I know where to find several reputable attorneys, I was unaware that so many OGF'ers had law degrees, good to know.
> 250-300 soon but this weather (and some of the content) is making reading tough.
> Wish me luck !
> With the reading and fishing


there are many but the unhonorable st is the slickest of them. it he cant win the case on its merits he's not above greasing a few palms.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> he's not above greasing a few palms


 Any attorney that handles A lot of "greasy" sheepshead should be able to grease a few palms.
Pike are slimy fish also


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> there are many but the unhonorable st is the slickest of them. it he cant win the case on its merits he's not above greasing a few palms.[/QUOTE sherm, i smell a slander suit in the makings


----------



## Daveo76

The secret for TP,,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76

Found some more


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Now that sucks. Hell a mouse’s butt isn’t even that big. What were they thinking?


No wonder theres no TP to be found in the stores.
Surely more hoarding by rats going on!
Was that boat stored in a pole barn?


----------



## sherman51

truth is not slander. I have enough proof in previous post that any jury would find in my favor. and when I counter sue for defamation of character i'll be as rich as bh and fw, lol.



fastwater said:


> No wonder theres no TP to be found in the stores.
> Surely more hoarding by rats going on!
> Was that boat stored in a pole barn?


it wasnt stored in my pole barn because I have 4 cats doing guard duty on my tp. the mice have been trying to get to it but they all get eaten instead. there was one big field rat the almost whipped 2 of the cats but the other 2 cats jumped in and they all feasted on his remains. bobk needs to get some good mousers and have them guard his boat.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> there are many but the *unhonorable st* is the slickest of them. it he cant win the case on its merits he's not above greasing a few palms.


*'UNHONORABLE' *ST....
Blasphemy if'n I ever heard it!!!

And might I add that 'greasing a few palms' as it relates to our judicial system is highly unethical and if'n accused is found guilty of doing so, is subject to disbarment as well as criminal charges.

Too, let it be known that your accusation of 'greasing a few palms' are considered to be a very slanderous offense and punishable by both civil and criminal charges if'n those accusations can not be proven.

With the above unwarranted, disgraceful attack on the character of the notorious, most honorable Mr ST ESQ...Surely...Ray Charles can see a lawsuit in the making...


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> i'll be as rich as bh and fw, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Never in your Wildest dreams will you be as rich as us...... end of that story!!!!but you are allowed to dream


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> . and when I counter sue for defamation of character i'll be as rich as bh and fw, lol.
> .


Agree with BH...you will be hard pressed to ever become as rich as the 'doubloon brothers'.
And there are more on here that received doubloons and became rich other than just BH and I....BK, Outwest, lazy, bobk...and apparently...your mailman(again) to name a few.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> truth is not slander. I have enough proof in previous post that any jury would find in my favor.
> .


Uncle Sherm in the 'big house' with bubba after ST slander lawsuit:


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Agree with BH...you will be hard pressed to ever become as rich as the 'doubloon brothers'.
> And there are more on here that received doubloons and became rich other than just BH and I....BK, Outwest, lazy, bobk...and apparently...your mailman(again) to name a few.


Where's mine?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Getting close again...Sniper alert...


----------



## Snakecharmer

It's nice in NE Ohio...Cut up some fallen trees and then picked up the sticks in the yard.....Why I built my house in the woods is beyond me...Ready for a nap after all this work...I need to hire Ress's wife.....Ready to start a fire in the burning ring.


----------



## fastwater

Don't know SC!
You don't have the same mailman as uncle Sherm do ya?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Speaking of Ring of Fire....


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> *'UNHONORABLE' *ST....
> Blasphemy if'n I ever heard it!!!
> 
> And might I add that 'greasing a few palms' as it relates to our judicial system is highly unethical and if'n accused is found guilty of doing so, is subject to disbarment as well as criminal charges.
> 
> Too, let it be known that your accusation of 'greasing a few palms' are considered to be a very slanderous offense and punishable by both civil and criminal charges if'n those accusations can not be proven.
> 
> With the above unwarranted, disgraceful attack on the character of the notorious, most honorable Mr ST ESQ...Surely...Ray Charles can see a lawsuit in the making...


I only like this post because I know bull $hit when I read it. the previous post stand on there own merit.

I do have large dreams.


----------



## sherman51

I will give it a try.


----------



## sherman51

because I got 300.


----------



## sherman51

but I feel a sniper coming on.


----------



## sherman51

99 and 1 more to go.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Boo....


----------



## MagicMarker

You get it?


----------



## sherman51

this is the big one unless I get sniped.


----------



## sherman51

I had a feeling slither snake was just waiting.


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> You get it?


I’m thinking that you got it!!!!! Sherman is on way too many drugs Nowadays 
I’m number three just Count Back from their Sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I had a feeling slither snake was just waiting.


Maybe SC will trade ya the big 17500 for some of that TP you have stashed.
You won't need all that TP you hoarded off that poor lil ole lady on the walker where you're goin after the notorious, one and only Mr ST ESQ gets done with you in the lawsuit.


----------



## ress

Mrs has to scoop dog poop. Her turn I did it the last 5 weeks. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^Careful ress...go shovel the poop...bad time right now to get put out...


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> truth is not slander. I have enough proof in previous post that any jury would find in my favor. and when I counter sue for defamation of character i'll be as rich as bh and fw, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt stored in my pole barn because I have 4 cats doing guard duty on my tp. the mice have been trying to get to it but they all get eaten instead. there was one big field rat the almost whipped 2 of the cats but the other 2 cats jumped in and they all feasted on his remains. bobk needs to get some good mousers and have them guard his boat.


The dabloon was usps... the summons will be registered mail


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> The dabloon was usps... the summons will be registered mail


with my postman it will go the way of the dabloon. if not it will get stolen before I get it. I have not received anything of importance since I moved here.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well our trip to Meijers this morning was pretty much of a bust. We were one of the first thru the doors and went straight for the non-exisitance TP.
They were also out of a lot of other things. It reminded me of my Mother. Her and Dad went to the same grocery store every Saturday for years. They even knew the store manager.
One time in particular they were out of a lot of their favorites. The manager walked past them and said something like, I hope you're finding everything you need to which Mom replied, this would be a good spot to start a grocery store...you got the shelves. 
I thought of Mom this morning.


----------



## Daveo76

Some seeds,,,


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> went straight for the non-exisitance TP










I feel bad for you lazy and I'm known for my generosity, in my area we're well stocked with toiletries. Me and the youngins picked through 500 acres over the winter but probably got another 100 acres we haven't touched, feel free to stop by and help yourself anytime.
Good luck


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

good morning guys and gals if there are any reading this. I think there is like a 60 percent chance of rain here today and in the low 60's. still better than 0 with snow.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys and gals if there are any reading this. I think there is like a 60 percent chance of rain here today and in the low 60's. still better than 0 with snow.


I’d rather have 0 with snow right now. Piles of kids at the park playing basketball yesterday afternoon. I just don’t understand it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! I slept in until 5:45 that never happens woke up feeling late and I don’t even have anywhere to be.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Team Derailers.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning Team Derailers.


Sleeping in?


----------



## Shad Rap

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning! I slept in until 5:45 that never happens woke up feeling late and I don’t even have anywhere to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When do you guys start?..April 1st?..getting close here in central ohio.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Sleeping in?


Yea, I think I over did it working outside yesterday. I was enjoying that sunshine. 
I got a lot done though. Kinda like Mrs. Ressy.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I’d rather have 0 with snow right now. *Piles of kids at the park playing basketball yesterday afternoon. I just don’t understand it*.


Posted this sickening pic taken yesterday 3/26/2020 on the 'Corona Live' thread.
Basketball hoops at City of Columbus park downtown Cols by Children's Hosp.:


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I think Hunting mushrooms will be good for social distancing..


----------



## fastwater

^^^Me too!!!
Won't be long for the morels.
Hoping my new found 'hot spot' I found last year produces again this year.
Have a couple packs of deer tenderloin set aside especially for that occasion.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ^^^Me too!!!
> Won't be long for the morels.
> Hoping my new found 'hot spot' I found last year produces again this year.
> Have a couple packs of deer tenderloin set aside especially for that occasion.


Are you trying to say that morels and deer tenderloin go together? Where did you buy them deer tenderloin at? Cause I know you didn’t kill one with the encore


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Are you trying to say that morels and deer tenderloin go together? *Where did you buy them deer tenderloin at? Cause I know you didn’t kill one with the encore*


It is illegal to sell or purchase deer in the state of Ohio.
How dare you accuse me of breaking the law.

PS...unlike them junk CVA's you and uncle Sherman like to waste boolits usin...if'n smoke comes out the end of that Encore...there is dead venison within 200+yds.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think Hunting mushrooms will be good for social distancing..


 I social distanced myself for awhile a.m. and checked one spot-- no shrooms but the woods is greening up quickly around me and I'll look in some better spots this W/E.
Did see some tenderlion on the hoof and caught a few small crappie in some pretty dirty water.  Looking like more precipitation here.
Gonna spend some time going 250- 300 after I eat some vittles if I can find any. (cupboards getting pretty bare)
Good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> It is illegal to sell or purchase deer in the state of Ohio.
> How dare you accuse me of breaking the law.
> 
> PS...unlike them junk CVA's you and uncle Sherman like to waste boolits usin...if'n smoke comes out the end of that Encore...there is dead venison within 200+yds.


Hmmm I guess you do know the law Just putting you to the test..200 yds with that rattletrap??


----------



## bruce

I see you are converting you bye the way you are typing ghartr. Your are coming to fastwaters plan you weak minded people always do. He is A wile e coyote. Run Road runner run.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Posted this sickening pic taken yesterday 3/26/2020 on the 'Corona Live' thread.
> Basketball hoops at City of Columbus park downtown Cols by Children's Hosp.:
> View attachment 348697


I think I heard where the basketball rim and net notseys are going to take those down from the parks.


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> I see you are converting you bye the way you are typing ghartr. Your are coming to fastwaters plan you weak minded people always do. He is A wile e coyote. Run Road runner run.


Hey brother, how's it going?
Are you saying Fastwawa has some kinda svengali action going on?


----------



## bruce

We are doing fine we have all we need for weeks to come. Yes he will draw all he can in. He is a cult leader. He will twist them up so tight they will pop.


Lazy 8 said:


> Hey brother, how's it going?
> Are you saying Fastwawa has some kinda svengali action going on?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Posted this sickening pic taken yesterday 3/26/2020 on the 'Corona Live' thread.
> Basketball hoops at City of Columbus park downtown Cols by Children's Hosp.:
> View attachment 348697


I can’t say what I want too. In our town it was kids. Damn parents need throat punched for what is going on.


----------



## bruce

I will stick with my Black diamond it is just fine. His sheep dog is not going to herd me.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I think I heard where the basketball rim and net notseys are going to take those down from the parks.


How about the state announcing if we keep seeing you people in groups you will get no check from the government. I see no reason to help people that don’t care about the health of others. Can’t put this many stupid people in jail. I’m frustrated! I want to get back to a normal life.


----------



## bruce

It will be some time. Chill out we all want to get back to what we had. Think back you at one time know it all young and dumb. Stay in stay safe we will make it. Thin the stupid.


bobk said:


> How about the state announcing if we keep seeing you people in groups you will get no check from the government. I see no reason to help people that don’t care about the health of others. Can’t put this many stupid people in jail. I’m frustrated! I want to get back to a normal life.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bruce said:


> I see you are converting you bye the way you are typing ghartr. Your are coming to fastwaters plan you weak minded people always do. He is A wile e coyote. Run Road runner run.


wtH ????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ischulings se bitte...nix verstain herr Bruce


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> I see you are converting you bye the way you are typing ghartr. Your are coming to fastwaters plan you weak minded people always do. He is A wile e coyote. Run Road runner run.


^^^
Of all people...who woulda thunk it???
And people often ask why I put my shirt on backwards.
It's so I can better see those unsuspecting knives coming.
.


----------



## garhtr

bruce said:


> Your are coming to fastwaters plan you weak minded people always do.


I will blindly follow anyone who gets their deer with a smoke pole and if anyone gets squirrels, ducks and deer that way I'd mor-n likely giv-em my first born and maybe the misses.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> And people often ask why I put my shirt on backwards.
> It's so I can better see those unsuspecting knifes coming.
> .


lmao what dat is???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I will blindly follow anyone who gets their deer with a smoke pole and if anyone gets squirrels, ducks and deer that way I'd mor-n likely giv-em my first born and maybe the misses.


Terry, Fast water is a stand up man...u need to watch out for that bruce guy...he takes pics of black vultures and sells em as Bald Eagles....Love ya Bruce


----------



## bruce

You owe me a keybord cleaning.


garhtr said:


> I will blindly follow anyone who gets their deer with a smoke pole and if anyone gets squirrels, ducks and deer that way I'd mor-n likely giv-em my first born and maybe the misses.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> wtH ????


Give me about 3 hours. I’ve got a half bottle of crown to drink and then I can tell you what he said.


----------



## bruce

I can not get out now but I will and take pix. Tom is under handed soft ball thrower.


----------



## bruce

By the time you are telling us I will be sleeping.


bobk said:


> Give me about 3 hours. I’ve got a half bottle of crown to drink and then I can tell you what he said.


----------



## Daveo76

bobk said:


> I’d rather have 0 with snow right now. Piles of kids at the park playing basketball yesterday afternoon. I just don’t understand it.


Bobk, the kids just think they are immune. They can be carriers and not even know it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Of all people...who woulda thunk it???
> And people often ask why I put my shirt on backwards.
> It's so I can better see those unsuspecting knifes coming.
> .


m


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Shad Rap

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 348721


Eww.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

Should have called this Scott-virus or charmin- virus so I would have TP..


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 348739


Svengali fralein?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Svengali fralein?


Ich nix fraulein was da schlos mit du


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Svengali fralein?


Is Daay fralein Schaa?.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Bobk, the kids just think they are immune. They can be carriers and not even know it


What would Walter the dummy call this gal?
https://nypost.com/2020/03/26/21-ye...t-not-social-distancing-gets-coronavirus/amp/


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Is Daay fralein Schaa?.


To translate this to Appalachia lingo...Dang she's a looker.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wee biich du? Ich bin guut


----------



## Zanderis

"You've got mail....or a hit" ....lol


----------



## MagicMarker

English or ******* should be only language spoken here


----------



## bobk

bruce said:


> By the time you are telling us I will be sleeping.


Still drinking. I’ve almost figured it out.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 348739


Dang that’s a nice floatation device he’s talking too.


----------



## bobk

Daveo76 said:


> Bobk, the kids just think they are immune. They can be carriers and not even know it


That’s the scary part of all this.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Wee biich du? Ich bin guut


Ja, ich bin gut.


----------



## threeten

bobk said:


> Dang that’s a nice floatation device he’s talking too.


Boating accessory


----------



## Burkcarp1

BobK do you have one of these?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> What would Walter the dummy call this gal?
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/26/21-ye...t-not-social-distancing-gets-coronavirus/amp/


Self absorbed?


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 348759
> BobK do you have one of these?


Nope, can you help a brother out?


----------



## threeten

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 348759
> BobK do you have one of these?


I need one or two of those. Can I ask where you found them?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

threeten said:


> I need one or two of those. Can I ask where you found them?


I saw it on Facebook if I see it again I’ll send you a link


----------



## fastwater

With all the furrin lingo bein spoke here...it's only appropriate to let Bufford T Justice address this situation:


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> With all the furrin lingo bein spoke here...it's only appropriate to let Bufford T Justice address this situation:


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Self absorbed?


Ya think? There was also a story about a millennial idol boy who kicked a toilet seat...he got a case of Kung Flu............
.dumbarse


----------



## Burkcarp1

Faschtacht du net daesht?


----------



## Lazy 8

threeten said:


> I need one or two of those. Can I ask where you found them?


https://www.wearingo.store/products...k-JwdQsXDU_0WL4M4fEnkbMlMwwYRBiYaAsQmEALw_wcB


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Faschtacht du net daasht?


Dang, I'm thinking this place's wacked.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Easy does it BH.....


----------



## ress

Lightning a nd thunder has me wide awake! Heard one that shook the house!


----------



## bruce

Did you send the mis ress out to cover that new truck?


----------



## garhtr

I'm up to page 330 but gotta break to make a senior trip to Kroger-- wish me luck !
Hopefully I can get back safe and germ free and have some biscuits n gravy. If all goes well I'll squeeze in some fishn or chipmunk trappn, looks like I got a bumper crop of those lil devils--- almost enough for a coat or at least a munk-stole.
Anyone eat the chipmunks, mite make a good stew if I get a bunch.
330 -350 later--


----------



## Blue Pike

DeRailer


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> I'm up to page 330 but gotta break to make a senior trip to Kroger-- wish me luck !
> Hopefully I can get back safe and germ free and have some biscuits n gravy. If all goes well I'll squeeze in some fishn or chipmunk trappn, looks like I got a bumper crop of those lil devils--- almost enough for a coat or at least a munk-stole.
> Anyone eat the chipmunks, mite make a good stew if I get a bunch.
> 330 -350 later--


Good luck brother. Don't get in between Grannie riding the electric cart and the TP! 
Good Saturday morning everybody.


----------



## threeten

Lazy 8 said:


> https://www.wearingo.store/products...k-JwdQsXDU_0WL4M4fEnkbMlMwwYRBiYaAsQmEALw_wcB


Thank you brother!


----------



## Burkcarp1

BobK is this you?


----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 348861
> BobK is this you?


That's a nice lookin pony....


----------



## Hatchetman

Hope BurKcarp's not watchin....


----------



## Hatchetman

And that other sniper


----------



## Hatchetman

Did I get it ?


----------



## fastwater

You got the big 17500 Hatchetman!!!
Congratulations...


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 348861
> BobK is this you?


Lol, I feel more like the pig.


----------



## Hatchetman

Man, this is a slow morning. Went to Kroger the other day, being 76 I thought I would take advantage of the seniors shopping from 7-8A. Got there about 5 til, about 20 people waiting, at least 15 weren't older than I would guess 50. Doors open, everyone goes in. I asked the gentleman that opened the door why did he let all the non-seniors in and he simply said "I'm not stopping them", so much for early shopping. By the way, no TP on the shelves, didn't need any, was just curious


----------



## garhtr

Hatchetman said:


> Got there about 5 til, about 20 people waiting, at least 15 weren't older than I would guess 50. Doors open, everyone goes in. I asked the gentleman that opened the door why did he let all the non-seniors in and he simply said "I'm not stopping them"


 My experience to a tee a.m. today except a small selection of tp and paper towels. Store crowded up pretty good by 7:30 with some young enough to be my children and even grandchildren-- sad.
Plenty of produce, meat and milk and everything else I needed ---of course no hand sanitizer which momma had on the list.
Hopeful to stay out of there for a awhile !


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> I’d rather have 0 with snow right now. Piles of kids at the park playing basketball yesterday afternoon. I just don’t understand it.





fastwater said:


> Posted this sickening pic taken yesterday 3/26/2020 on the 'Corona Live' thread.
> Basketball hoops at City of Columbus park downtown Cols by Children's Hosp.:
> View attachment 348697


we all know kids are bullet proof and a little stupid. but I mainly blame the parents for letting them out of the house. not only are they in danger of being exposed to the virus but then they take it home. like all the kids in fl for spring break on the beaches. one person could expose lots of young people to bring it back home to there families. just to many people not taking the virus seriously until its to late. it only takes one death in a family to make them regret not staying at home like ordered by the state.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Are you trying to say that morels and deer tenderloin go together? Where did you buy them deer tenderloin at? Cause I know you didn’t kill one with the encore


you know he carries his side arm with him when he hunts with that rinky dink encore. then when he misses at 25 yrds or has one of many misfires he just uses his old faithful side arm.

congrats are in order for hm. he doubled down and got the big 500.


----------



## threeten




----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 348861
> BobK is this you?


Bobk has never looked that good even on his Wedding day


----------



## 1basshunter

I would like to thank Tom, fastwater, Burkcarp, and Bobk for sending all this new Tackle I don’t know why you guys did it but I can’t thank you enough


----------



## Hatchetman

Maybe they figured you need all the help you can get BH, either that or you live on a good lake??


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Maybe they figured you need all the help you you can get BH, either that or you live on a good lake??


That Hurts


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 348911
> View attachment 348913
> I would like to thank Tom, fastwater, Burkcarp, and Bobk for sending all this new Tackle *I don’t know why you guys did it* but I can’t thank you enough


How bout...JUST BECAUSE THATS WHAT FRIENDS DUE!!!
Just like when another derailer member needed some 9mm ammo, couldn't find any anywhere and when you heard about it, you were gracious enough too hook him up with what he needed.
And...you're welcome!
I can tell you the reason I gave you the 4 unopened containers of Triple 7 and two of the Pyrodex powder besides the fishing stuff is because since switching to Blackhorn 209, I just don't shoot that much of the other stuff now.
I did keep a container of each for my older caplock and flinters that should last me a good while.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Just heard that the MDNR has closed all public water ways, and boat launches. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

NewbreedFishing said:


> Just heard that the MDNR has closed all public water ways, and boat launches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


just to darn many people ignoring the stay at home order. to many people don't know that they can get the virus or don't have enough sense to care. as long as so many people defy the stay at home order the virus will spread. or thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 348911
> View attachment 348913
> I would like to thank Tom, fastwater, Burkcarp, and Bobk for sending all this new Tackle I don’t know why you guys did it but I can’t thank you enough


Did they send instructions on how to use it? Or Do I need to make a road trip?


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Did they send instructions on how to use it? Or Do I need to make a road trip?


Make the trip


----------



## Snakecharmer

NewbreedFishing said:


> Just heard that the MDNR has closed all public water ways, and boat launches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Michigan or Minnesota?


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Make the trip


Put some beer in the fridge!


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Put some beer in the fridge!


It’s full all the time


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> Just heard that the MDNR has closed all public water ways, and boat launches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Unless it's so recent they haven't update the MDNR covid19 website,
here is what it currently says:

*Boating/Harbors*
State harbors are closed through at least May 15. There will be no services available, including bathroom buildings, electrical, fuel, pumpouts, etc. and no slip reservations can be made.

Boat launches and parking lots at boating access sites remain open; however, vault toilets are closed.

If it becomes evident that people are not practicing effective social distancing while visiting these state-managed resources, we will close them to protect the health of our visitors and our staff.


----------



## 1basshunter

Not going to miss the 9mm rounds I have more than I will ever be able to shoot in two lifetimes


----------



## Snakecharmer

NewbreedFishing said:


> Just heard that the MDNR has closed all public water ways, and boat launches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If its Michigan, they'll probably just cross the border and fish in Ohio.


----------



## polebender

NewbreedFishing said:


> Just heard that the MDNR has closed all public water ways, and boat launches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It’s probably coming here soon. I’ve been to Buckeye and Alum and both places were very crowded. Both on shore and on the water.


----------



## bruce

Look out for Fastwater and his clan of front stuffers . They are roaming about looking to bring you to his clan the Encore gang. Beaware I told you first. He will change you.


----------



## 1basshunter

polebender said:


> It’s probably coming here soon. I’ve been to Buckeye and Alum and both places were very crowded. Both on shore and on the water.


The wife and I was on the lake and only saw maybe 15 other people boating but the shore was full


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> Look out for Fastwater and his clan of front stuffers . They are roaming about looking to bring you to his clan the Encore gang. Beaware I told you first. He will change you.


Not just converting to Encore only.
Converting to Thompson Center in general...of which your Black Diamond would obviously qualify.
And what's better than converting the masses to something that's the best out there.


----------



## bruce

My front stuffer is a black diamond. Just poking fun.I have no emgeys or spell check.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 348911
> View attachment 348913
> I would like to thank Tom, fastwater, Burkcarp, and Bobk for sending all this new Tackle I don’t know why you guys did it but I can’t thank you enough


Hopefully it goes to good use. I’ve got tubs full of stuff I’ll never use.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Bobk has never looked that good even on his Wedding day


The prime of my life.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 348911
> View attachment 348913
> I would like to thank Tom, fastwater, Burkcarp, and Bobk for sending all this new Tackle I don’t know why you guys did it but I can’t thank you enough


Brother. just thanking u


----------



## sherman51

if you guys can stop drooling all over each other maybe we can get back to derailing. you guys all make me sick with all the slobbers. it was just a simple gift of fishing tackle. whats the big deal. sometimes my posts even amaze me, lol.


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> My front stuffer is a black diamond. Just poking fun.I have no emgeys or spell check.


I know ya are Bruce. Your Thompson Center Black Diamond is a good one and will outshoot them boomerang shootin CVA's 10 to 1.



sherman51 said:


> if you guys can stop drooling all over each other maybe we can get back to derailing. you guys all make me sick with all the slobbers. it was just a simple gift of fishing tackle. whats the big deal. sometimes my posts even amaze me, lol.


WOW!!!
Uncle Sherm...where's the love???
You should be happy for BH for getting the fishing tackle and black powder.
Instead it seems you are a bit 'salty' at him and the rest of us.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm, I'd ask for some toilet paper to wipe up the slobber but I heard you were out. Traded it for a high 5 prop??? Muhahaha


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm, I'd ask for some toilet paper to wipe up the slobber but I heard you were out. *Traded it for a high 5 prop??? * Muhahaha


ST...He's still got plenty of TP.
He paid cash for that High Dollar...I mean High Five prop.
Buyin Yachts, motors homes, fleet of vehicles, high $ guns, pole barns full of TP, the bestest props, down riggers, rods and reels $ can buy...Been tryin to tell you guys the only reason uncle Sherm doesn't have more money is cause he don't have more pockets.
The man is loaded...with a capital 'L' I tell ya!!!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I know ya are Bruce. Your Thompson Center Black Diamond is a good one and will outshoot them boomerang shootin CVA's 10 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!
> Uncle Sherm...where's the love???
> You should be happy for BH for getting the fishing tackle and black powder.
> Instead it seems you are a bit 'salty' at him and the rest of us.


gooooooooooood morning everybody.

only in your dreams can a tc out shoot a cva accura. but god gave you the ability to dream.


----------



## ress

LOL Sherm!!!!!!


----------



## sherman51

we have a flood behind our house. the water is standing about 3/4's of the way up our driveway. my pole barn has about 6" of water standing in it now with a 100 percent chance of rain today. we don't need any more rain there just isn't any place for the water to go.

with the new cva accura long range rifle all you have to do is point and shoot to hit your target out to 300+ yrds. with those old sloppy tc rifles your lucky to hit anything at 25 yrds. the bullet starts dropping as it leaves the barrel.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hope you kept your powder and TP dry...


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> My experience to a tee a.m. today except a small selection of tp and paper towels. Store crowded up pretty good by 7:30 with some young enough to be my children and even grandchildren-- sad.
> Plenty of produce, meat and milk and everything else I needed ---of course no hand sanitizer which momma had on the list.
> Hopeful to stay out of there for a awhile !


Time to fire up that still?


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> if you guys can stop drooling all over each other maybe we can get back to derailing. you guys all make me sick with all the slobbers. it was just a simple gift of fishing tackle. whats the big deal. sometimes my posts even amaze me, lol.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> we have a flood behind our house. the water is standing about 3/4's of the way up our driveway. my pole barn has about 6" of water standing in it now with a 100 percent chance of rain today. we don't need any more rain there just isn't any place for the water to go.
> 
> with the new cva accura long range rifle all you have to do is point and shoot to hit your target out to 300+ yrds. with those old sloppy tc rifles your lucky to hit anything at 25 yrds. the bullet starts dropping as it leaves the barrel.











183 yds with the TC Encore. You still bragging up a gun that’s still in the box?


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> View attachment 348989


that looks just like fw when he gets a hug.



bobk said:


> View attachment 348993
> 
> 183 yds with the TC Encore. You still bragging up a gun that’s still in the box?


that deer didnt die from being shot with the encore but laughed itself to death that you would take a 183 yrd shot with a encore.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> View attachment 348993
> 
> 183 yds with the TC Encore. You still bragging up a gun that’s still in the box?


It’s your story...you can tell however you want


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> It’s your story...you can tell however you want


Correct! My mistake, it was a 283 yrd shot.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Correct! My mistake, it was a 283 yrd shot.


That’s more like it


----------



## garhtr

My goal of reading this entire thread and getting up to speed and is slowly coming to life --- page 500 in the books !
My Life Will likely Never be the Same.
This thread moves along at an incredible pace but I'll get there soon .
Wish me luck


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> My goal of reading this entire thread and getting up to speed and is slowly coming to life --- page 500 in the books !
> My Life Will likely Never be the Same.
> This thread moves along at an incredible pace but I'll get there soon .
> Wish me luck


A mind is a terribly thing to waste!!!! You should stop before it’s to late


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> My goal of reading this entire thread and getting up to speed and is slowly coming to life --- page 500 in the books !
> My Life Will likely Never be the Same.
> This thread moves along at an incredible pace but I'll get there soon .
> Wish me luck


Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Correct! My mistake, it was a 283 yrd shot.


old people like you cant even see a deer at 283 yrds, lol.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> old people like you cant even see a deer at 283 yrds, lol.


Dang it! I’m old and can’t see well. I meant to type it was 823 yrds.


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> A mind is a terribly thing to waste!!!! You should stop before it’s to late


 Too Late - I'm deranged or Derailed !


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Dang it! I’m old and can’t see well. I meant to type it was 823 yrds.


Do you use a magnifying glass to type with


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Do you use a magnifying glass to type with


Meanie….


----------



## Shad Rap

bobk said:


> View attachment 348993
> 
> 183 yds with the TC Encore. You still bragging up a gun that’s still in the box?


Is that the famous crapper buck?


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Do you use a magnifying glass to type with


Well played. Lmao


----------



## bobk

Shad Rap said:


> Is that the famous crapper buck?


Lol, yep. Got a ******* mounting system right now while I’m finishing the back part of the basement. The 2x8’s will be removed along with the mounts. . Momma flipped out when I did that to our finished part of the basement. Had to have them hung somewhere while I worked.


----------



## Shad Rap

bobk said:


> Lol, yep. Got a ******* mounting system right now while I’m finishing the back part of the basement. The 2x8’s will be removed along with the mounts. . Momma flipped out when I did that to our finished part of the basement. Had to have them hung somewhere while I worked.


I thought it was.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Good luck and good fishing.


 I see what you did there 
Good luck !


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> View attachment 348993
> 
> 183 yds with the TC Encore. You still bragging up a gun that’s still in the box?





sherman51 said:


> old people like you cant even see a deer at 283 yrds, lol.


Uncle Sherm...In case you are wondering...see the horns on bobk's deer? That makes it a buck...which is a male Deer.


----------



## Hatchetman

Well, wish me luck all you derailers. The wife and I just ate my LAST package of saugeye, no crappie left, no bluegill left and(God forbid), no bass left. So....gonna call my friend the Gov and advise him that I am making a most essential trip to catch me some edible fish. I will be carrying just to ensure the spacing rule is not broken on the lake....


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Is it April 1st yet??



polebender said:


> It’s probably coming here soon. I’ve been to Buckeye and Alum and both places were very crowded. Both on shore and on the water.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...In case you are wondering...see the horns on bobk's deer? That makes it a buck...which is a male Deer.


They don’t have horns ....they got antlers


----------



## garhtr

Shroom Stealing Son of a Gun
I need to borrow a TC


----------



## sherman51

cock-a-doodle-do any old tc will do. any cva accura v2 long range rifle in the box will still put tc to shame. just think what it'll do if taken out of the box, ha ha he he. good morning men.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> They don’t have horns ....they got antlers


If'n I would have said antlers instead of horns he wouldn't have understood what I was talkin about. The only 4 legged creature with headgear he's been around is billygoats ...and they have horns.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> If'n I would have said antlers instead of horns he wouldn't have understood what I was talkin about. The only 4 legged creature with headgear he's been around is billygoats ...and they have horns.


With him that may not be true


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys 

shooting blanks or shooting a cva is the same thing


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> shooting blanks or shooting a cva is the same thing


with cva out shooting tc where does that leave tc?



fastwater said:


> If'n I would have said antlers instead of horns he wouldn't have understood what I was talkin about. The only 4 legged creature with headgear he's been around is billygoats ...and they have horns.


I may not be right all the time but I'm never wrong. I read somewhere that deer are a sub specious of goats. yet the deer have antlers and goats have horns. and that big sheep with horns that you was snuggling up to was a ram and not the female, lol.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

just got back from going to marion to the va for a drive through blood thinner check. it was nice having them come to the car.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 349177


I am trying to catch my mouth end up with the hands....


----------



## bassplayer

sherman51 said:


> just got back from going to marion to the va for a drive through blood thinner check. it was nice having them come to the car.


That's one reason I'm glad they put me on Xarelto.....no frequent follow ups for my blood thinner


----------



## sherman51

bassplayer said:


> That's one reason I'm glad they put me on Xarelto.....no frequent follow ups for my blood thinner


yeah but it wont work for me. I had a valve replaced and have to take warfarin for the rest of my life. normally I get checked once a month. but my blood thinner doesn't want to cooperate. they want it at 1.5 to 2.0 but one time its good and the next time its to thin.


----------



## bruce

I am running out of brass. Help


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bruce said:


> I am running out of brass. Help


You have plenty of rounds


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 349231


I remember shoving my hand all the way to the bottom of the box and trying to get the toy.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> I remember shoving my hand all the way to the bottom of the box and trying to get the toy.


I’m thinking that we all did that Except for maybe Sherman his parents would get it before him and then save them up to give them to him as a birthday present


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> I am running out of brass. Help


You got to be kidding!!!
You loaded all that brass you spoke of???
You must have 10,000rds.


----------



## ress

1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking that we all did that Except for maybe Sherman his parents would get it before him and then save them up to give them to him as a birthday present


OUCH !!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

relax ress more on the way


----------



## bassplayer

sherman51 said:


> yeah but it wont work for me. I had a valve replaced and have to take warfarin for the rest of my life. normally I get checked once a month. but my blood thinner doesn't want to cooperate. they want it at 1.5 to 2.0 but one time its good and the next time its to thin.


I kinda got lucky that a cardiac ablation seemed to take care of my a-fib....looking for wood to knock......


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking that we all did that Except for maybe Sherman his parents would get it before him and then save them up to give them to him as a birthday present


don't forget Christmas. mom had it rough raising 7 kids without a dad.


----------



## sherman51

does everybody have the virus? nobody has posted in hours. are we social distancing on this thread? cant wait to see who gets 600. will it be sneaky snake or bh or maybe someone will snipe it before they get it, lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> does everybody have the virus? nobody has posted in hours. are we social distancing on this thread? cant wait to see who gets 600. will it be sneaky snake or bh or maybe someone will snipe it before they get it, lol.


I'm lurking....


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m thinking about taking the 600 also


----------



## Burkcarp1

You guys will have to go through me to get it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> You guys will have to go through me to get it.


easy


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> You guys will have to go through me to get it.


You’re not even Competition


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

I figured I could stir the pot..


----------



## Snakecharmer

Getting closer......


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I figured I could stir the pot..


You’re almost as good as Sherman at it


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> I figured I could stir the pot..


What pot? Lazy's?


----------



## 1basshunter

We will get past it


----------



## Snakecharmer

Closer


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm better hurry up!


----------



## 1basshunter

How close are we


----------



## Snakecharmer

Dang


----------



## 1basshunter

Come on Sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Suckers! Eat my dust!


----------



## 1basshunter

I got it


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Suckers! Eat my dust!


Go back to bed


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Suckers! Eat my dust!


We weren't trying....


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> We weren't trying....


True but he was


----------



## Snakecharmer

We were just being nice to poor Burkie.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Him and Sherm both like carp...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Just for you Burkcarp


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> We were just being nice to poor Burkie.


I don’t know that he’s poor as a Homeless man living underneath a bridge


----------



## fastwater

BK...you got that one quicker than Bob Munden could pull his pea shooter:


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sore losers


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> BK...you got that one quicker than Bob Munden could pull his pea shooter:


Yup,I showed them boys while they were bumping their gums.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## garhtr

Now I know why there's a TP shortage.


----------



## bruce

I now have a lot but need more.


fastwater said:


> X2...Worth repeating!
> 
> Praying for you SP.





Saugeye Tom said:


> You have plenty of rounds





fastwater said:


> You got to be kidding!!!
> You loaded all that brass you spoke of???
> You must have 10,000rds.


----------



## bruce

No I have 50 g rounds. and building.


----------



## bruce

Do you have a gun room?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> Do you have a gun room?


Gun room???
I lost all my guns in the terrible flood of 1999.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lost mine I. A terrible boating accident


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Gun room???
> I lost all my guns in the terrible flood of 1999.


Nope, it was 98 when the great flood hit. Nothing left but my awesome encore. Nothing else is even needed really. I could hit a fly laying on the side of a barn in Indiana with that awesome rifle. Both eyes closed too.


----------



## bobk

bruce said:


> No I have 50 g rounds. and building.


What are you building?


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> BK...you got that one quicker than Bob Munden could pull his pea shooter:


I am betting that ezbite could pull that Glock Faster !


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bobk

0utwest said:


> I am betting that ezbite could pull that Glock Faster !


Couldn’t hit anything with it though.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sherm better hurry up!


I was counting on you.



bobk said:


> Nope, it was 98 when the great flood hit. Nothing left but my awesome encore. Nothing else is even needed really. I could hit a fly laying on the side of a barn in Indiana with that awesome rifle. Both eyes closed too.


of course you could if you had the fly taped to the end of your barrel then pressed up against the side of the barn.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Nope, it was 98 when the great flood hit. *Nothing left but my awesome encore. Nothing else is even needed really. I could hit a fly laying on the side of a barn in Indiana with that awesome rifle. Both eyes closed too.*


Yep...nothin else needed but the Encore.
Have only met one person that didn't increase their POI 100 fold simply by switching from the lowly likes of a CVA to the top shelf Encore.
And that 'one person' couldn't hit the walls of a barn if'n they was standing inside of barn shootin.



sherman51 said:


> of course you could if you had the fly taped to the end of your barrel then pressed up against the side of the barn.


Ok...forgot about uncle Sherm...make that 'two' people.



0utwest said:


> I am betting that ezbite could pull that Glock Faster !


Munden could draw, shoot, holster...go take a dump and be back on the shooting line before EZ even found his hunk of plastic in his holster.


----------



## bobk

Flies are bad in Indiana. I could see why a guy would just leave the cva in the box. Better chances of hitting the fly that way.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey now calm down


----------



## Burkcarp1

I can shoot the eyeballs out of a mosquito at 300 yds with my cva... just saying


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I can shoot the eyeballs out of a mosquito at 300 yds with my cva... just saying


And just think BK...if'n you had an Encore...you could do the same to a much smaller gnat.
Remember...improvement by 100 fold.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> I can shoot the eyeballs out of a mosquito at 300 yds with my cva... just saying


Got your tape from Sherman didn’t ya.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 349369


Thanks Tom. I ain't laughed like that for a looooong time


----------



## Lazy 8

When you all cane chute the goobers off a gnat at 100 yds, you'll be there. 
Remember now, I got that gun that'll shoot so fer I have to put some salt in the load just to keep the meat from a spoiling fer eye cane git to it. That there's the truth, just as shore as I'ma standing har.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> And just think BK...if'n you had an Encore...you could do the same to a much smaller gnat.
> Remember...improvement by 100 fold.


In your dreams


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Mornin all. Milking Time.....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ve bisht du?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy April Fools Day you FOOLS....


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 349533


Depends on how many houses you want buy..


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Got your tape from Sherman didn’t ya.


at least we don't tape poor ol flies to the end of our barrels then smash them when we stick our barrel against the side of a barn. then brag about the guns shooting ability.

good morning men.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> at least we don't tape poor ol flies to the end of our barrels then smash them when we stick our barrel against the side of a barn. then brag about the guns shooting ability.
> 
> good morning men.


Sherman even if you did that you would still miss


----------



## Saugeye Tom

reminds me of the time i shot smoke poles with fast water. He said Tom you see that fly on the edge of my pool? I used the spotting scope and said yes, barley. His gun smoked and the fly flew away. I laughed and said you missed Fast water looked at me and said Fly make love no more


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Gun room???
> I lost all my guns in the terrible flood of 1999.


Don't know what happened to mine, sent em to Old Sherm for safe keeping and he said he never got em. Checked with his mailman and he said "What guns?"


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> reminds me of the time i shot smoke poles with fast water. He said Tom you see that fly on the edge of my pool? I used the spotting scope and said yes, barley. His gun smoked and the fly flew away. I laughed and said you missed Fast water looked at me and said Fly make love no more


Ja, wonn sie hucke bleive, avver sie bleib net.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Ve bisht du?


I'm a tad rusty so please forgive me. Are you having issues with a tail?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm a tad rusty so please forgive me. Are you having issues with a tail?


How are you? Is what I said


----------



## sherman51

after being on this thread for some time i've come to the conclusion that all encore shooters cant be believed. but its also made me wonder about some others. only cva owners can truly be believed. the rest has to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> How are you? Is what I said


Whoops...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> How are you? Is what I said


we geits gut en enin?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Ja, wonn sie hucke bleive, avver sie bleib net.


vas da losch mit du? Herr Stacy iz gut


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> after being on this thread for some time i've come to the conclusion that all encore shooters cant be believed. but its also made me wonder about some others. only cva owners can truly be believed. the rest has to be taken with a grain of salt.


So since you shoot an Encore and a CVA. You’re only half believable?


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> So since you shoot an Encore and a CVA. You’re only half believable?


oh but I retired the old encore. just keep it for sentimental reasons. it only fired about 1/4 the time and never hit the target at over 25 yards except on accident.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> we geits gut en enin?


Ja, uncle Sherm er mag Ziegen.
Vor allem Ziegenbock.


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Don't know what happened to mine, sent em to Old Sherm for safe keeping and he said he never got em. Checked with his mailman and he said "What guns?"


Sure wish uncle Sherm would fire that mailman he's got. That scoundrel has stole so much stuff off of uncle Sherm he should have retired a wealthy man by now.
FWIW...if'n your mailman pulls a trailer behind his'n mail truck...FIRE HIM!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> we geits gut en enin?


The gates ok but the fence is broken


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> In your dreams


Jeder weiß, dass die CVA Müll ist.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> oh but I retired the old encore. just keep it for sentimental reasons. it only fired about 1/4 the time and never hit the target at over 25 yards except on accident.


Sie konnten kein Reh schlagen, unabhängig davon, welche Waffe Sie verwendeten, wenn Sie hitzesuchende Kugeln verwendeten


----------



## garhtr

Still pursuing my quest of "traveling" along the path (occasionally dark path) of this entire thread, presently I'm on page 650 and going strong.
Along my journey I discovered some gems of information and inspiration. The possum recipe certainly caught my eye and I hope to try it soon and being an avid carp fisherman I was able to pick up a few tips, although I can plainly see most of the carp anglers posting here are truly in a league of their own.
As a dedicated fly fisherman I did notice this.








Some how it seems a underhanded slight to my brethren fly fishermen but ???? --- insults aside---
I'm gonna finish this come heck or high water anyway 
Wish me luck cause I'm going to need it.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> oh but I retired the old encore. just keep it for sentimental reasons. it only fired about 1/4 the time and never hit the target at over 25 yards except on accident.


So you accidentally hit that doe with the encore this year?


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> vas da losch mit du? Herr Stacy iz gut


No he's not, he's a baaaaddddd man....


----------



## bruce

She is sore today a 12 mi walk yesterday. She is only 5ft 1 in and I step I out I am 5ft 10 in. Tomorrow 13 mi ?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 349689


Someone's going to have a baby...…..( Pelican's deliver them)


----------



## Lazy 8

Was für eine lange seltsame Reise es war


----------



## Snakecharmer

With the Corona Scare and people worried about contaminated money, I'm started a legitimate Money Laundering Operation. Send me a dirty $20 and I'll send you sanitized $15....Guaranteed clean "corona free" money....I'm hoping Basshunter will take over central Ohio operations and Sherm will take care of Indiana.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good night fellas....Wife got a lot of work for me to do tomorrow....


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> With the Corona Scare and people worried about contaminated money, I'm started a legitimate Money Laundering Operation. Send me a dirty $20 and I'll send you sanitized $15....Guaranteed clean "corona free" money....I'm hoping Basshunter will take over central Ohio operations and Sherm will take care of Indiana.


I'm game. I got 2 bits?


----------



## All Eyes

Lucky! I got a couple wood nickles that could use a wipe down.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Ja, uncle Sherm er mag Ziegen.
> Vor allem Ziegenbock.





fastwater said:


> Jeder weiß, dass die CVA Müll ist.





fastwater said:


> Sie konnten kein Reh schlagen, unabhängig davon, welche Waffe Sie verwendeten, wenn Sie hitzesuchende Kugeln verwendeten


don't have a clue what your talking about. but I figure there an insult in there for me somewhere.



MagicMarker said:


> So you accidentally hit that doe with the encore this year?


all I had to do was shoulder the old encore and point in the deer's direction until I seen hair in the scope. shot the deer at 11 yrds. thats the kind of shot encores are built for.


----------



## All Eyes

Street meat AAUUUUGHHHH!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> don't have a clue what your talking about. but I figure there an insult in there for me somewhere.


So schön wie ich zu dir bin...
Ich bin beleidigt!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> So schön wie ich zu dir bin...
> Ich bin beleidigt!!!


Wow now he is going to have a Complex


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Wow now he is going to have a Complex


Nach allem, was wir für ihn getan haben, sollte er es tun.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Nach allem, was wir für ihn getan haben, sollte er es tun.


I’m just glad you’re not saying that about me poor little uncle Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

GOOD MORNING TEAM DERAILERS!


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> GOOD MORNING TEAM DERAILERS!


Guten Taq! Wie Gehts es Ihnen? Sehr gut


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> GOOD MORNING TEAM DERAILERS!


good mornin all you derailed animals.


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> GOOD MORNING TEAM DERAILERS!


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> GOOD MORNING TEAM DERAILERS!










Today is off to a good start


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sheanaa taq!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Zanderis

https://amp.reddit.com/r/Inventions/comments/ev7om3/industrial_ass_wiper_chance_of_shitty_balls/


----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 349763
> Today is off to a good start


Thanks ZD, this sums the whole kit-n'-cabootle up just right. We're ALL off the tracks and ain't a one of us right.
If you think you're the only sane one or one's....PROVE IT.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks ZD, this sums the whole kit-n'-cabootle up just right. We're ALL off the tracks and ain't a one of us right.
> If you think you're the only sane one or one's....PROVE IT.


I don't have to prove it. I know I'm sane its everybody else thats crazy. I wouldnt be posting on this thread where I get insulted daily if I wasnt sane.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 349785


these guys must be sane, lol.


----------



## sherman51

with only 6 to go whos going to get it.


----------



## sherman51

I would try but i'll get sniped.


----------



## sherman51

here we go.


----------



## sherman51

only 3 more.


----------



## sherman51

whos going to snipe it.


----------



## sherman51

here's your chance snake, bh.


----------



## sherman51

to late men I smoked 700.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> to late men I smoked 700.


Only because we decided to let you have it..


----------



## MagicMarker

According to my counter Bh got it


----------



## Lazy 8

https://bushcraftusa.com/forum/atta...21_1033120262_2630765_1834677143_n-jpg.65855/


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> According to my counter Bh got it


you need to go back to the last page and check for yourself. everyone was sleeping on 700. I don't get many any more. just to many guys sniping on here.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> you need to go back to the last page and check for yourself. everyone was sleeping on 700. I don't get many any more. just to many guys sniping on here.


My bad


----------



## ress

3 of a kind!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> 3 of a kind!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Full House...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Full House...


Bullcrap. You got snake eyes Snakey.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Bullcrap. You got snake eyes Snakey.


Kings over pair of Aces..


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 349869


BYOFF?

Bring yer own fillet knife?


----------



## Blue Pike

10 years of weather radar


----------



## ress

I'am not that bored !


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> to late men I smoked 700.


Sogar ein Eichhörnchen findet ab und zu eine Nuss


----------



## Burkcarp1

Psssstt..!!! Hey wake up!! Good morning!


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Psssstt..!!! Hey wake up!! Good morning!


I’m up now going back to bed


----------



## sherman51

i've got so much to do today I have to be up. i'm going to lay back down for awhile then turn on the tv and watch Netflix the rest of the day. it just never ends.

good morning men.


----------



## Zanderis

Ann Margaret says good morning


----------



## Snakecharmer

Must have been chilly...


----------



## sherman51

yeah I cant stand them bright headlights. she must have them on super bright.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Grumpy old men...


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## G.lock

Sorry Sherm, I usually agree with you. Not this time.
Them high beams look good to me.
Too bad fat old men don't get a chance to use them the way they would like. O


----------



## ress

Best blade bait made!
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

On a happy note...


----------



## ress

Treated the wife to our first milkshake of the season last night! Had a coupon for buy one get one free! Gave the girl a dollar tip and when we got up to the window she had a flurry that the car in front of us refused and asked if we wanted it...Well of course! Tip your server!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Shad Rap said:


> When do you guys start?..April 1st?..getting close here in central ohio.


 Lots of guys have been back for awhile doing cleanups and stuff. I’m going back Monday. I stretched my off season to record lengths this year. The older I get the less I like training rookies. I told them to call me when we’re rocking and rolling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Damn turns out when you go missing for a few days there a lot of reading to catch up on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

good morning men. and good morning to bh, fw. and bobk also. they all shoot wimpy tc rifles.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> good morning men. and good morning to bh, fw. and bobk also. they all shoot wimpy tc rifles.











Nice looking cva sherm.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning men. and good morning to bh, fw. and bobk also. they all shoot wimpy tc rifles.


Good morning everybody. 
Sherm, when you were a kid, did you like to smack hornet's nests and run? Just an observation mind you as I have no dogs in the black powder hunt. 
BUT....the back and forth banter is hilarious! Glad to be a part of this crazy thing.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm going to miss when I click on the last page of this thread and I will no longer see Ann-Margret. Good old page 887.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm going to miss when I click on the last page of this thread and I will no longer see Ann-Margret. Good old page 887.


that image will be burned into my mind forever.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think Hunting mushrooms will be good for social distancing..


Or possibly some ramps?


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> View attachment 350075
> 
> Nice looking cva sherm.


just so you know that empty cva box will out shoot a tc rifle. even traditions make one that out shoot all the tc line up. and the encore is the worst shooting tc in there line up.


----------



## Zanderis

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm going to miss when I click on the last page of this thread and I will no longer see Ann-Margret. Good old page 887.


----------



## Snakecharmer

She's back...………..


----------



## Zanderis

Snakecharmer said:


> She's back...………..


She thinks your tractor is sexy


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## sherman51

Zanderis said:


> She thinks your tractor is sexy


yep and I think her headlights are sexy. and the bulbs are the sexiest parts of the headlights.


----------



## Snakecharmer

What about these bullets...Ann may have inspired their design ( 57 Caddy)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Go na take this young man shrooming...feel sorry for him


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Muhahaha


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Go na take this young man shrooming...feel sorry for him


 You're gonna need a Good Walking stick if you go shrooming 
I still owe you one and I'm taking good care of it--Come- n get it


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Go na take this young man shrooming...feel sorry for him
> View attachment 350179


Too much junk in that trunk..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> You're gonna need a Good Walking stick if you go shrooming
> I still owe you one and I'm taking good care of it--Come- n get it


Soon


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Too much junk in that trunk..


Hes a great kid Whsts wrong with u


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Soon


 When this mess is over I'll bring it to ya and buy ya breakfast or dinner.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hes a great kid Whsts wrong with u


That's kinda a personal question...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> just so you know that empty cva box will out shoot a tc rifle. even traditions make one that out shoot all the tc line up. and the encore is the worst shooting tc in there line up.


You got to get off all those pills.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Go na take this young man shrooming...feel sorry for him
> View attachment 350179


Wth, is that junk in the trunk.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 350131


Poor photoshop..


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 350257


Fastwawa & Tom, if we cut our stock down that hard, we'd be *Gazillionaires* instead of merely Billionaires.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

good morning everybody. the start to another blessed day.

I could throw the new 45 caliber long range powerbelt bullets made for the new cva 45 and do better than the encore.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> good morning everybody. the start to another blessed day.
> 
> I could throw the new 45 caliber long range powerbelt bullets made for the new cva 45 and do better than the encore.


You are 100% correct if you’re in your dreams


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> When this mess is over I'll bring it to ya and buy ya breakfast or dinner.


lunch, ill buy


----------



## ress

Mushroom and onion. Was soooo good!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good morning Sunshine...as well as the rest of the crew.


----------



## Zanderis

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning Sunshine...as well as the rest of the crew.










Good morning derailers, TP hoarders...socially distant deranged Ann Margaret fans


----------



## garhtr

Who's Ann Margaret ??


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> lunch, ill buy


don't forget were supposed to meet up for a meal when its safe to do so. this has been in the works for some time. me and the wife has just been waiting on a time and date and location from you. we can go just about any time. unless it falls on a doctors appointment or the wife doesn't feel good enough to do it.



1basshunter said:


> You are 100% correct if you’re in your dreams


you and some others are dreaming when you think one of those very old rattle trap encores will out shoot one of the new cva accura v2 long range rifles. ever since cva switched to the bergara barrels they have proven over and over to be the most accurate production break action ml on the market. now go back to sleep so you can dream some more.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> don't forget were supposed to meet up for a meal when its safe to do so. this has been in the works for some time. me and the wife has just been waiting on a time and date and location from you. we can go just about any time. unless it falls on a doctors appointment or the wife doesn't feel good enough to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> you and some others are dreaming when you think one of those very old rattle trap encores will out shoot one of the new cva accura v2 long range rifles. ever since cva switched to the bergara barrels they have proven over and over to be the most accurate production break action ml on the market. now go back to sleep so you can dream some more.


I don’t have one of them but mine will out shoot your


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> lunch, ill buy


 I'm not sure I can let that happen--- I owe you one !


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> don't forget were supposed to meet up for a meal when its safe to do so. this has been in the works for some time. me and the wife has just been waiting on a time and date and location from you. we can go just about any time. unless it falls on a doctors appointment or the wife doesn't feel good enough to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> you and some others are dreaming when you think one of those very old rattle trap encores will out shoot one of the new cva accura v2 long range rifles. ever since cva switched to the bergara barrels they have proven over and over to be the most accurate production break action ml on the market. now go back to sleep so you can dream some more.



Just on the very very very very slim chance FW doesn't out shoot your Indiana rear end, I will back them up with my Savage....


----------



## 0utwest

Hatchetman said:


> Just on the very very very very slim chance FW doesn't out shoot your Indiana rear end, I will back them up with my Savage....


All 2nd That With My Knight !


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I don’t have one of them but mine will out shoot your


now I know for sure your still asleep.



Hatchetman said:


> Just on the very very very very slim chance FW doesn't out shoot your Indiana rear end, I will back them up with my Savage....


you have it all wrong. I didnt say I could out shoot anyone. now 20 yrs ago back before my barrel started moving a little I would have shot against anyone. I always liked shooting my 22 into Styrofoam then using the hole as my target. with open sights on most shots you couldn't even tell the 2nd shot went through the hole except at times the hole would be rounded just a tad at one end. I said the cva was more accurate than any other break action production ml and they have already proven it. I wouldnt be hard to out shoot now. but on the range the cva took on all rifles and had tighter groups than any of them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

WHO IS THIS


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> WHO IS THIS


Tom?


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> Who's Ann Margaret ??


See post 17741


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Snakecharmer

Z... You're killing me..


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sophia Loren wasn't bad either...It's not the size that matters..Are we still talking about your fish?


----------



## Snakecharmer

He wants to stuff her and put her over his fireplace. 

Talking about night crawlers...


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> now I know for sure your still asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> you have it all wrong. I didnt say I could out shoot anyone. now 20 yrs ago back before my barrel started moving a little I would have shot against anyone. I always liked shooting my 22 into Styrofoam then using the hole as my target. with open sights on most shots you couldn't even tell the 2nd shot went through the hole except at times the hole would be rounded just a tad at one end. I said the cva was more accurate than any other break action production ml and they have already proven it. I wouldnt be hard to out shoot now. but on the range the cva took on all rifles and had tighter groups than any of them.



Don't do the "I'm old and shaky" bit on me Sherm. Hell, I'll be 77 in June and still shoot squirrels with a Browning Buckmark 22 pistol....


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 350413


Uncle Sy on Duck Dynasty?


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Uncle Sy on Duck Dynasty?


Cant believe he wasted beer to make bread.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> Cant believe he wasted beer to make bread.


 Yea, I thought about trying that recipe but we don't have "Warm Beer" at my house


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> good morning everybody. the start to another blessed day.
> 
> I could throw the new 45 caliber long range powerbelt bullets made for the new cva 45 and do better than the encore.


I shot these today with the encore. 30 ft down into the lake. No problem for the ultimate encore. All head shots. Cva who?


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> I shot these today with the encore. 30 ft down into the lake. No problem for the ultimate encore. All head shots. Cva who?
> View attachment 350515


I think that's illegal...


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Don't do the "I'm old and shaky" bit on me Sherm. Hell, I'll be 77 in June and still shoot squirrels with a Browning Buckmark 22 pistol....


age and not getting out to shoot often effects us all differently. as much as i've shot through the yrs and even had a pmi drill instructor in boot camp I still have a hard time remembering to squeeze and to stop breathing. I still shoot pretty good but not near as good as I did 20 yrs ago. as for hunting tree rats I always use a 22 rifle. when I was young I used and old pump that the pump had quit working. so it was a single shot.


----------



## sherman51

i'm going to be nice and let someone else have 800.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> i'm going to be nice and let someone else have 800.


No what your really saying is it’s your bedtime. Goodnight


----------



## fastwater

[QUOTE="sherman51, post: 2876041, member: 27414"...

...you and some others are dreaming when you think one of those very old rattle trap encores will out shoot one of the new cva accura v2 long range rifles. ever since cva switched to the bergara barrels '*they' have proven over and over to be the most accurate production break action ml on the market.* now go back to sleep so you can dream some more.[/QUOTE]

Question #1:
Who is *'they'*?

Question #2:
Are *'they' *the ones that got you smokin crack?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I shot these today with the encore. 30 ft down into the lake. No problem for the ultimate encore. All head shots. Cva who?
> View attachment 350515


 If'n you would have tried to shoot them with one of them turbo charged long range CVA's and them new hyped up heat seekin laser ballistic Powerbelt boolits you would have missed and shot your boat full of holes.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Uncle Sy on Duck Dynasty?


It's on like Donkey Kong. (Sherm talking about a turkey shoot)


----------



## sherman51

I just cant believe it.


----------



## sherman51

you guys got so close I cant help myself.


----------



## sherman51

did I say good morning yet.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> [QUOTE="sherman51, post: 2876041, member: 27414"...
> 
> ...you and some others are dreaming when you think one of those very old rattle trap encores will out shoot one of the new cva accura v2 long range rifles. ever since cva switched to the bergara barrels '*they' have proven over and over to be the most accurate production break action ml on the market.* now go back to sleep so you can dream some more.


Question #1:
Who is *'they'*? cva

Question #2:
Are *'they' *the ones that got you smokin crack?[/QUOTE] got to have my crack.

you just know the cve is a better gun.


----------



## sherman51

good night now i'm going back to bed for a couple more hrs.


----------



## sherman51

are you guys up yet? it 5:42 do you know where your kids are?

good morning again as i'm up to stay this time.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> did I say good morning yet.


You sniped yourself.....Must be that black powder gun.


----------



## Zanderis

For all the truck drivers keeping this country rolling in times of crisis!


----------



## sherman51

Zanderis said:


> For all the truck drivers keeping this country rolling in times of crisis!


its a da** shame that truck drivers are being refused service at some of the drive through restaurants because they aren't in a car. its a da** shame that the trucks are delivering to them. just my opinion.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> You sniped yourself.....Must be that black powder gun.


those cva's are the bomb. and someone had to get 800. so it might as well have been ol me, lol.


----------



## Zanderis

McRibbit


----------



## Lil' Rob

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 350545
> McRibbit


Might need some hot-sauce with that!


----------



## Lazy 8

Morning y'all. They say you can't fix stupid, turns out you can't quarantine it either.


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> I think that's illegal...


 I don’t know about that. By the time we were done people were giving us a standing ovation. Heck the guy from the odnr said when he got home he was throwing his cva in the trash.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> I don’t know about that. By the time we were done people were giving us a standing ovation. Heck the guy from the odnr said when he got home he was throwing his cva in the trash.


i'm from tn and you still got to show me any ml will kill fish that deep. when I was growing up we used a 8 mm rifle and it would only kill down about 8 feet if that far. the best way was to use a single shot 22 and put the end of the barrel about a foot from the fishes head and shoot. the bullet didnt hit the fish but the concussion is what killed the fish. anyone who would stretch the truth about there rifle killing fish that deep cant be trusted.

the only reason he's putting his rifle in the trash is because you told him his rifle wouldnt do that, and he believed you. we can tell you are a slick talker. you just stretch the truth somewhat. or i've heard of people that will tell the truth 16 different ways to keep from telling a lie. leave it to a tc man to do this, lol.

please let me know where his trash is?


----------



## 1basshunter

Poor uncle Sherman, we know you’re from Tennessee way back in there or you would’ve known Missouri is the show me state and you would also known that a CVA is junk


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Poor uncle Sherman, we know you’re from Tennessee way back in there or you would’ve known Missouri is the show me state and you would also known that a CVA is junk


now thats real funny. because we all know the new cva is much better than a old rinky dink encore. so if the cva is junk a encore must be pure 100% trash.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> now thats real funny. because we all know the new cva is much better than a old rinky dink encore. so if the cva is junk a encore must be pure 100% trash.


Poor senile uncle Sherman, there you go again talking about an encore and a CVA when I don’t own Either one of them type of guns You would remember this if you can remember that far back I am thinking that me and Dr. Fastwater May have to send you to a specialist Dr. ress To check you for dementia


----------



## 0utwest

Shermie you seriously looking at that Walleye Boat in the Marketplace thats in Ashtabula for $5500 ? Let me know if you want me to go take a quick look for you (its only 15 min. away from me) . And those free infant life jackets you wanted , You can get them from me when you come up to Bula this Summer . And one last thing , When Tony Knight was still alive he once told me What CVA stands for ( Cheaply Valued Accessory ) for those that don't want the Best !


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Poor senile uncle Sherman, there you go again talking about an encore and a CVA when I don’t own Either one of them type of guns You would remember this if you can remember that far back I am thinking that me and Dr. Fastwater May have to send you to a specialist Dr. ress To check you for dementia


then you need to keep your dog and pony show out of the circus.



0utwest said:


> Shermie you seriously looking at that Walleye Boat in the Marketplace thats in Ashtabula for $5500 ? Let me know if you want me to go take a quick look for you (its only 15 min. away from me) . And those free infant life jackets you wanted , You can get them from me when you come up to Bula this Summer . And one last thing , When Tony Knight was still alive he once told me What CVA stands for ( Cheaply Valued Accessory ) for those that don't want the Best !


cva at one time was the poor man's ml. but when they built the accura v2 with the bergara barrels cva became a leading company. now they have the v2 with the nitride coating with a 30" barrel for long range shooting.

if we are allowed to come up I should be there in july.


----------



## 1basshunter

That poor uncle Sherman is getting stuff all messed up I have never talked about a dog and pony show I’m thinking that we all need to pray for him hope you get better soon


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 350591


Somebodies going to be very happy one of these years when I croak and my wife sells all my stuff for what I told her I paid for them...


----------



## sherman51

GOOOOOOD MORNIN. will be up again later.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> That poor uncle Sherman is getting stuff all messed up I have never talked about a dog and pony show I’m thinking that we all need to pray for him hope you get better soon


in other words if I need your opinion i'll give you one. other wise just sit there and be purty and keep your $hit hole closed.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

how many of you refer to your wife as old lady? I did yrs ago then it was brought to my attention that it wasnt right. I have referred to her as wife or woman for many yrs now.

are you all still sleeping? I don't think bh sleeps.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> how many of you refer to your wife as old lady?


 The Misses.
Old lady-- I'd have a knot on my head


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning, when they ask me if I need a bag at the store I tell them na I already have one at home.lol. but no I call her the wife


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> how many of you refer to your wife as old lady? I did yrs ago then it was brought to my attention that it wasnt right. I have referred to her as wife or woman for many yrs now.I am unable to sleep anymore I stay awake thinking of
> 
> are you all still sleeping? I don't think bh sleeps.





sherman51 said:


> how many of you refer to your wife as old lady? I did yrs ago then it was brought to my attention that it wasnt right. I have referred to her as wife or woman for many yrs now.
> 
> are you all still sleeping? I don't think bh sleeps.


I am unable to sleep anymore all I ever do is try to come up with ways to screw with you


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> That poor uncle Sherman is getting stuff all messed up I have never talked about a dog and pony show I’m thinking that we all need to pray for him hope you get better soon


Yes...with his rambling, it's obvious he is still hallucinating.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Yes...with his rambling, it's obvious he is still hallucinating.


He said he’s from Tennessee..do you think he over stocked on white lightning??


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> He said he’s from Tennessee..do you think he over stocked on white lightning??


If'n he did, the way he's hallucinating, he got some bad stuff.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Shermie you seriously looking at that Walleye Boat in the Marketplace thats in Ashtabula for $5500 ? Let me know if you want me to go take a quick look for you (its only 15 min. away from me) . And those free infant life jackets you wanted , You can get them from me when you come up to Bula this Summer . And one last thing , *When Tony Knight was still alive he once told me What CVA stands for ( Cheaply Valued Accessory ) for those that don't want the Best !*


[QUOTE="sherman51, post: 2877849, member: 27414"....Shermie you seriously looking at that Walleye Boat in the Marketplace thats in Ashtabula for $5500 ?

cva at one time was the poor man's ml. but when they built the accura v2 with the bergara barrels cva became a leading company. now they have the v2 with the nitride coating with a 30" barrel for long range shooting...[/QUOTE]

Prolly wants to trade the seller toilet paper for the boat.

Wrong answer uncle Sherm.
CVA still the poor mans ml...and still cheap junk!
Bergara finally found someone to buy all their 'second' barrels that weren't machined right. Then they put a fancy paint job on em to hide all the flaws.
There's an old sayin that started in Tennessee...
'You can put silk socks on a chicken...but it's still a chicken'.
Uncle Sherm...again...CVA still junk...just painted junk.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I am on able to sleep anymore all I ever do is try to come up with ways to screw with you


LOL! the thing is I believe you really do lose sleep coming up with ways to get me going.

by the way I thought fw said you bought a encore a little bit back.

the rest of you guys are just jealous that I can take trips and never leave the farm, or house in this case. there is nothing like a drunk on moonshine, and there is nothing like a moonshine hangover.


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> in other words if I need your opinion i'll give you one. other wise just sit there and be purty and keep your $hit hole closed.


Sounds like ol 1BH is gettin to Shermie....


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> [QUOTE="sherman51, post: 2877849, member: 27414"....Shermie you seriously looking at that Walleye Boat in the Marketplace thats in Ashtabula for $5500 ?
> 
> cva at one time was the poor man's ml. but when they built the accura v2 with the bergara barrels cva became a leading company. now they have the v2 with the nitride coating with a 30" barrel for long range shooting...


Prolly wants to trade the seller toilet paper for the boat.

Wrong answer uncle Sherm.
CVA still the poor mans ml...and still cheap junk!
Bergara finally found someone to buy all their 'second' barrels that weren't machined right. Then they put a fancy paint job on em to hide all the flaws.
There's an old sayin that started in Tennessee...
'You can put silk socks on a chicken...but it's still a chicken'.
Uncle Sherm...again...CVA still junk...just painted junk.[/QUOTE]

again you are just so broken hearted your stuck with that old encore and not a new cva. you have nightmares about shooting against a cva and being put to shame. but I do give you credit for being faithful to the encore when you know down deep in your heart the cva is much more accurate. and the 45 long range with the new heat seeking power belt bullets shoots farther and more accurate than the old rattle trap you shoot could ever even dream of shooting.


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Sounds like ol 1BH is gettin to Shermie....


Uncle Sherm just havin a bad 'hangover moment' from that rotten brew he got.


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Sounds like ol 1BH is gettin to Shermie....


no more than usual. it was just the best comeback I could come up with without losing sleep like bh does.


----------



## Lazy 8

Seeings how I don't have a muzzle loader and prolly won't in my lifetime, I'm just an outsider looking in. To put it another way, I have no dogs in this hunt. 
But the only way I see this issue to be put to bed is to have a good old fashioned turkey type shoot off. 
I'm not talking about a duel. None of that being back to back and taking 113 paces.  
Until that can happen, let the chatter continue. It's good conversation fodder for this place.
I now return you to your regularly scheduled viewing.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy, what is good moonshine? You should know right? Might have to explain it to shermy..


----------



## Zanderis

Lazy 8 said:


> Seeings how I don't have a muzzle loader and prolly won't in my lifetime, I'm just an outsider looking in. To put it another way, I have no dogs in this hunt.
> But the only way I see this issue to be put to bed is to have a good old fashioned turkey type shoot off.
> I'm not talking about a duel. None of that being back to back and taking 113 paces.
> Until that can happen, let the chatter continue. It's good conversation fodder for this place.
> I now return you to your regularly scheduled viewing.










How about this German Krummlauf?.....with additional grenade launcher


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> Prolly wants to trade the seller toilet paper for the boat.
> 
> Wrong answer uncle Sherm.
> CVA still the poor mans ml...and still cheap junk!
> Bergara finally found someone to buy all their 'second' barrels that weren't machined right. Then they put a fancy paint job on em to hide all the flaws.
> There's an old sayin that started in Tennessee...
> 'You can put silk socks on a chicken...but it's still a chicken'.
> Uncle Sherm...again...CVA still junk...just painted junk.


again you are just so broken hearted your stuck with that old encore and not a new cva. you have nightmares about shooting against a cva and being put to shame. but I do give you credit for being faithful to the encore when you know down deep in your heart the cva is much more accurate. and the 45 long range with the new heat seeking power belt bullets shoots farther and more accurate than the old rattle trap you shoot could ever even dream of shooting.[/QUOTE]

Uncle Sherm...if'n you ever finally get yours out of the box and actually shoot it, you are going to feel really bad for all the mistruth's you have spoken.
Surely, an upstanding fellar of your stature does not like the taste of crow. But knowing how honorable you are, you will come back on here and confess you were wrong all along about the junk CVA and humbly apologize. You will then wrap your second hand long range CVA v2 around the nearest tree, throw those goofy Powerbelt boolits in the trash...get your trusty, much superior encore out and once again be happy.
We all know the real reason you would not sell your encore to BH. Deep down, you know you bought up a bunch of CVA marketing hype and will ultimately end up going back to the ole faithful encore.

P.S. Put alittle hot sauce on that crow...makes it taste a lil better.


----------



## G.lock

Don't know if Lazy will agree, but good shine is as smooth as 45 grit sandpaper. It also bounces, when it hits bottom it bounces about half way back up.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Must be Sherm ordered some of this by mistake


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> again you are just so broken hearted your stuck with that old encore and not a new cva. you have nightmares about shooting against a cva and being put to shame. but I do give you credit for being faithful to the encore when you know down deep in your heart the cva is much more accurate. and the 45 long range with the new heat seeking power belt bullets shoots farther and more accurate than the old rattle trap you shoot could ever even dream of shooting.


Uncle Sherm...if'n you ever finally get yours out of the box and actually shoot it, you are going to feel really bad for all the mistruth's you have spoken.
Surely, an upstanding fellar of your stature does not like the taste of crow. But knowing how honorable you are, you will come back on here and confess you were wrong all along about the junk CVA and humbly apologize. You will then wrap your second hand long range CVA v2 around the nearest tree, throw those goofy Powerbelt boolits in the trash...get your trusty, much superior encore out and once again be happy.
We all know the real reason you would not sell your encore to BH. Deep down, you know you bought up a bunch of CVA marketing hype and will ultimately end up going back to the ole faithful encore.

P.S. Put alittle hot sauce on that crow...makes it taste a lil better.[/QUOTE]

the thing your forgetting is I owned a 50 cal v2 that out shot the encore so bad I retired it until a thief stole the cva. I had the encore, another tc, and a traditions, plus the cva. and they only took the cva. so I already know what the accura v2 will do. plus the one I have is out of the box and in the gun safe I bought after the cva was stolen. the 45 long range with the new heat seeking power belt bullets with the 30" barrel just makes it more accurate at up to 300+ yrds. where as the old rinky dink encores is lucky to his the broad side of a barn at 25 yrds. you guys are just so jealous of the gun I have you make up this crap to make you feel better.

as a mater of fact I read a guy stood astraddle of a 12" board and shot a encore at the board and missed.

as for crow and hot sauce you and bobk should be carful not to get choked on the feathers. but your tears should help get them down.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Lazy, what is good moonshine? You should know right? Might have to explain it to shermy..


fyi i've had some of the best shine ever made. on the other had when I was 16 I had some backings that was as bad as it gets. if it hasn't been cut and no chaser needed its good shine and much better than the bonded stuff that fw and bh drinks.


----------



## 1basshunter

^^^^^ You can’t Afford the stuff I drink on a daily basis and I was just going to try and take a little nap now I’m up


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Sounds like ol 1BH is gettin to Shermie....


I try


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> ^^^^^ You can’t Afford the stuff I drink on a daily basis and I was just going to try and take a little nap now I’m up


I try to tell you guys you spend more on booze than I get each yr. my drink back in the daze I was drinking was jack daniels black label. loved that stuff!


----------



## 0utwest

Shermie Check on the Marketplace , The guy is offering the boat to you for $4500 ! Let me know what you want to do ? Meaning do you want me to check it out ?


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Shermie Check on the Marketplace , The guy is offering the boat to you for $4500 ! Let me know what you want to do ? Meaning do you want me to check it out ?


that is more than I would pay for the stripped down boat. I bought the stuff I need to fix my boat I think. I think I need to replace the gas line. I cant suck gas through or blow back through the line. I bought a access plate and a large hole saw for the floor so I can unhook the old line and I bought new line to replace it with. the screw for the breather broke the carb. I tried using jb weld but the carb just kept breaking off. so I bought a new carb. the last time I had the boat out it ran ok up to about 3000 rpm's. anything over that it just shut down. I don't think the gas line allowed enough gas to the carb.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Shermie Check on the Marketplace , The guy is offering the boat to you for $4500 ! Let me know what you want to do ? Meaning do you want me to check it out ?


Outwest...if'n ya check the boat out and it's worth the $ go ahead and give the fellar a deposit to hold it for uncle Sherm. You know uncle Sherm will get you a reimbursement check in the mail ASAP.


----------



## ress

I call my wife by her first name or MommyO. Kids gave her that name. At work we have a "Memory Care Wing". I read a lot of mixed up stories here in this thread, kinda reminds me of that" Wing" at work. Hope no one on here is a teacher, that job leads the pack for people with the disease.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Outwest...if'n ya check the boat out and it's worth the $ go ahead and give the fellar a deposit to hold it for uncle Sherm. You know uncle Sherm will get you a reimbursement check in the mail ASAP.


you must have missed my post. but your always free with my money. what you should have said was to buy the boat for uncle sherm and you'd reimburse him the money. guys like you and bh would never miss 4500.00.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Outwest...if'n ya check the boat out and it's worth the $ go ahead and give the fellar a deposit to hold it for uncle Sherm. You know uncle Sherm will get you a reimbursement check in the mail ASAP.


If I am going to do that all just pay all of it and bring it home and get it all ready for his July trip to Bula ! Maybe will do a little tradin on that Motorhome !


----------



## bruce

Out west I sent you a pm.


0utwest said:


> If I am going to do that all just pay all of it and bring it home and get it all ready for his July trip to Bula ! Maybe will do a little tradin on that Motorhome !


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> If I am going to do that all just pay all of it and bring it home and get it all ready for his July trip to Bula ! Maybe will do a little tradin on that Motorhome !


Ifn you do that, make uncle Sherm throw in a couple cases of TP he hoarded in on the deal too. Tell him you want the TP the mice haven't pee'd on though.
Uncle Sherm can always send the title for the motorhome to ya in the mail.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Ifn you do that, make uncle Sherm throw in a couple cases of TP he hoarded in on the deal too. Tell him you want the TP the mice haven't pee'd on though.
> Uncle Sherm can always send the title for the motorhome to ya in the mail.


And tell him it better be charmin


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Lazy 8

PINK SUPER MOON TONIGHT. 
Sorry Shermie but you'll prolly be in bed.


----------



## Lazy 8

Me walking in the home improvement store...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> PINK SUPER MOON TONIGHT.
> Sorry Shermie but you'll prolly be in bed.


Too cloudy in Cleveland


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> And tell him it better be charmin


ain't nobody touching my charmin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now we got a 36 roll pack dropped of from menards the other day I might be willing to part with.



0utwest said:


> If I am going to do that all just pay all of it and bring it home and get it all ready for his July trip to Bula ! Maybe will do a little tradin on that Motorhome !


does that mean fw is going to refund your money. i've been hearing he is a nice guy. now I believe it.


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> ain't nobody touching my charmin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now we got a 36 roll pack dropped of from menards the other day I might be willing to part with.
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean fw is going to refund your money. i've been hearing he is a nice guy. now I believe it.


He already put a check in the mail to me !


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Lazy, what is good moonshine? You should know right? Might have to explain it to shermy..


It's just sum corn squeezings. WHITE LIGHTNIN'


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> He already put a check in the mail to me !


And my mailman delivers my mail!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sleep tight...Don't let the corona bug bite...


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> PINK SUPER MOON TONIGHT.
> Sorry Shermie but you'll prolly be in bed.


lazy, lazy, you asleep yet? you don't want to miss that large bright moon. me, I could care less. but its going to be a nice night to spend in the sheep barn with all those sheep and charmin tp, lol.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> lazy, lazy, you asleep yet? you don't want to miss that large bright moon. me, I could care less. *but its going to be a nice night to spend in the sheep barn with all those sheep and charmin tp, lol.*


See garhtr, lazy an I tried to tell ya a few post back that we had to do an intervention on uncle Sherm to get him out of Lazy's barn.
Uncle Sherm fell hard fer that ugly ewe lazy had and ain't been right since.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> See garhtr, lazy an I tried to tell ya a few post back that we had to do an intervention on uncle Sherm to get him out of Lazy's barn.
> Uncle Sherm fell hard fer that ugly ewe lazy had and ain't been right since.


if your reading the back posts you'll see who took his sheep. it wasnt enough bh and fw going over and visiting the sheep. they took them all so they could be closer to them. fw has one he calls his main squeeze. she is a pretty little thing for a sheep. fw just cant resist her wicked ways. I think bh just got caught up in fw perversion.

lazy did you see the moon or did you go to bed? if you had went out to the sheep barn like I suggested you would have caught fw having his way with your sheep. and with the bright moon you would have known it was him.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> if your reading the back posts you'll see who took his sheep. it wasnt enough bh and fw going over and visiting the sheep. they took them all so they could be closer to them. fw has one he calls his main squeeze. she is a pretty little thing for a sheep. fw just cant resist her wicked ways. I think bh just got caught up in fw perversion.
> 
> lazy did you see the moon or did you go to bed? if you had went out to the sheep barn like I suggested you would have caught fw having his way with your sheep. and with the bright moon you would have known it was him.


You done told on yourself uncle Sherm.
Don't try and back peddle now to try and clean it up.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Quit a ligh show we had last night around 11:45. Not the shine of the super moon nor Lazy's moon shine, but lighning and more lighning right on top of the next bolt.....

BTW Good Morning. Trash is out.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You done told on yourself uncle Sherm.
> Don't try and back peddle now to try and clean it up.


I don't have to back pedal. all I have to do is let history speak for itself. you know you fell in lust with lazy's sheep. now your just trying to switch it on me. but this time it just wont work.

lazy did you stay up to see the bright moon last night?

good morning to all you men.


----------



## fiveeyes

that pink moon was on strobe duty last nite


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Snakecharmer

Here is the show from Windsor ONT... The NE Ohio show was better....


----------



## sherman51

I didnt see either one. I went to bed a little after 10:00 then was up at around 11:00 then again around 1:00 but didnt go outside.

I think we should nickname fw wooly or baaa baaa. now I know how he is so good at deer hunting. he has learnt to speak sheep. which he uses to give the deer a false sense of security. then draws them in close so he can shoot them with his encore at less than 25 yrds. thats the effective range of the junk encore. WOW 2 insults in the same post. now i've got to brace for his comeback.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Shermie, yes I was up watching the Super Pink Moon! Pulled me up a lawn chair and gazed at her. 
The sheep were all stirred up. I think there was a LUNATIC out there with 'em in the barn. You know what a full moon can do to a person.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> PINK SUPER MOON TONIGHT.
> Sorry Shermie but you'll prolly be in bed.


Camera on my phone didn’t do it justice. Really cool looking last night.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I didnt see either one. I went to bed a little after 10:00 then was up at around 11:00 then again around 1:00 but didnt go outside.
> 
> I think we should nickname fw wooly or baaa baaa. now I know how he is so good at deer hunting. he has learnt to speak sheep. which he uses to give the deer a false sense of security. then draws them in close so he can shoot them with his encore at less than 25 yrds. thats the effective range of the junk encore. WOW 2 insults in the same post. now i've got to brace for his comeback.


So you're saying instead of Fastwawa it should be Fastbaabaa?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> So you're saying instead of Fastwawa it should be Fastbaabaa?


----------



## Specgrade

If all you have is what you got then what do you really want? More of the same I suppose...welcome to my world


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Shermie, yes I was up watching the Super Pink Moon! Pulled me up a lawn chair and gazed at her.
> The sheep were all stirred up. I think there was a LUNATIC out there with 'em in the barn. You know what a full moon can do to a person.





Snakecharmer said:


> So you're saying instead of Fastwawa it should be Fastbaabaa?


you might ask fw if he has an alibi for last night. he cant blame it on me because I was posting on here. I wouldnt have had time to get there and back between posts. and besides I don't even know where you live. did you hear any of them going fastbaabaa?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you might ask fw if he has an alibi for last night. he cant blame it on me because I was posting on here. I wouldnt have had time to get there and back between posts. and besides I don't even know where you live. did you hear any of them going fastbaabaa?


You are a slick one for sure uncle Sherm.
So slick...you would give owl poo a run for its money.
BUT...we all know you have posted on here from all over the country in your travels.
You've posted on here from Fla, Tenn., Arizona, New Mexico and all the other states a poor broke fella such as yourself travels to.
So posting from Lazy's barn here in Ohio is nothing for you to do.

As far as you not knowing where lazy lives...well, we all know that's just not true.

But it is very possible you don't now remember cause our minds often tends to block out traumatic experiences in our lives.
As your Dr., it is my job to inform you that it was at Lazys barn in which BH and I had to go and perform the intervention on you.
We were called there by lazy himself as you would not leave and you were repeatedly babbling ma-ma-ma-ma.
Lazy informed us that that was the first part of the name of the ugly ewe in which you were love struck with.

Lazy, as uncle Sherms Dr., let me inform you that it's very possible that the intruder in your sheep barn was in fact uncle Sherm.
Too, must inform you that it's very possible that he himself doesn't even remember being there.
It would be almost as though he was sleepwalking.
I tell you this so you won't be surprised if you again find him running naked in your ugly sheep barn section once again chasing sheep around babbling ma-ma-ma.
If you do find him there.... DO NOT approach him...DO NOT let him see you.
This is very important cause in the state of mind he will be in at that time, he will not be able to distinguish you from those ugly ewes and if'n he happens to catch you...well...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You are a slick one for sure uncle Sherm.
> So slick...you would give owl poo a run for its money.
> BUT...we all know you have posted on here from all over the country in your travels.
> You've posted on here from Fla, Tenn., Arizona, New Mexico and all the other states a poor broke fella such as yourself travels to.
> So posting from Lazy's barn here in Ohio is nothing for you to do.
> 
> As far as you not knowing where lazy lives...well, we all know that's just not true.
> 
> But it is very possible you don't now remember cause our minds often tends to block out traumatic experiences in our lives.
> As your Dr., it is my job to inform you that it was at Lazys barn in which BH and I had to go and perform the intervention on you.
> We were called there by lazy himself as you would not leave and you were repeatedly babbling ma-ma-ma-ma.
> Lazy informed us that that was the first part of the name of the ugly ewe in which you were love struck with.
> 
> Lazy, as uncle Sherms Dr., let me inform you that it's very possible that the intruder in your sheep barn was in fact uncle Sherm.
> Too, must inform you that it's very possible that he doesn't even remember being there himself.
> It would be almost as though he was sleepwalking.
> I tell you this so you won't be surprised if you again find him running naked in your ugly sheep barn section once again chasing sheep around babbling ma-ma-ma.
> If you do find him there.... DO NOT approach him...DO NOT let him see you.
> This is very important cause in the state of mind he will be in at that time, he will not be able to distinguish you from those ugly ewes and if'n he happens to catch you...well...


1st and foremost why would lazy have wi fi in his sheep barn. and if lazy confirms his sheep was going fasterbaabaa then there is no doubt it was you there. we all know how you love to shift the blame. but this time you picked on the wrong hillbilly. because I know I wasnt there so that only leaves you. and its prolly a good thing lazy didnt see you. he would be marked for life. the picture of you in your undies carrying your main squeeze out of his barn would be imbedded in his brain for life. now just admit it was you and we can move forward.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Getting close snipers... Watch out for Sherm and his muzzie.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Getting close snipers... Watch out for Sherm and his muzzie.


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I resemble that remark.


Last night they wuz a lot of foot prints around my barn. Somebody is wearing some Crocs. 
Shermama, I remember you saying you had a pair of pink camo Crocs, size 8. Do you have anything to say for yourself? 
Remember...you have the right to remain silent.........you just ain't got the *ABILITY *to do so.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I wear 1 . I know it was sherm


----------



## Lazy 8

Forensics is there now looking for footprints, fingerprints, hair samples and dare I say, DNA..


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Last night they wuz a lot of foot prints around my barn. Somebody is wearing some Crocs.
> Shermama, I remember you saying you had a pair of pink camo Crocs, size 8. Do you have anything to say for yourself?
> Remember...you have the right to remain silent.........you just ain't got the *ABILITY *to do so.


ha I wear size 12. so who wears size 8? you better start looking for smaller boots.


----------



## sherman51

I don't know what size fasterbaba wears.


----------



## sherman51

could it maybe of been bh sneaking around as a look out for fasterbaba?


----------



## G.lock

I think Lazy has wifi in his barn so he can stream videos of his girls!
Probably makes some money or "doubloons" that way.


----------



## sherman51

getting close to 900.


----------



## sherman51

got to try now.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Try for what


----------



## Saugeye Tom

900


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I hope I sniped u


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lmao


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I hope


Saugeye Tom said:


> Well.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I got it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> got to try now.


ickhead


----------



## ress

2000 miles of bliss
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Last night they wuz a lot of foot prints around my barn. Somebody is wearing some Crocs.
> Shermama, I remember you saying you had a pair of pink camo Crocs, size 8. Do you have anything to say for yourself?
> Remember...you have the right to remain silent.........you just ain't got the *ABILITY *to do so.


Lazy, just to let you know...uncle Sherm does wear crocs and has done so for a very long time. 
The night he was runnin around naked in your ugly sheep barn section and you called BH and I for the intervention, I noticed uncle Sherm had some weird lookin feet. As I took the pic of his feet, I asked him what made his feet look like they did. He said from wearing crocs for so long.
Here's a pic of his feet:


----------



## Snakecharmer

Boy that Sherman and his Muzzie...He's on a roll


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> I think Lazy has wifi in his barn so he can stream videos of his girls!
> Probably makes some money or "doubloons" that way.


they're on the dark web. bring your cc


----------



## Lazy 8

Noooooooooooooooooooo.......................***** Galore passed!
(^^^I got censored^^^)


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> I hope I sniped u


you was close but no blue ribbon. if I had any idea you was going to snipe it I wouldnt have posted.



Saugeye Tom said:


> dickhead


thanks so much for the compliment. that is the best part of a man. its top honor to get called that.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> thanks so much for the compliment. that is the best part of a man. its top honor to get called that.


We may have to change your name to uncle Richard Cranium.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> We may have to change your name to uncle Richard Cranium.


that wouldnt be any worse than some of the other names you've called me.


----------



## sherman51

rise and shine people its time to get up. GOOD MORNING MEN.

yesterday was so nice I changed the oil in my car.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Shermie and the rest of ewe. Reviewed barn footage and chatted with the girls and they said for me to tell ewe they miss ewe. They also said, we miss our Sherdada.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> that wouldnt be any worse than some of the other names you've called me.


Seems that no matter how hard I try, I just can't win with you.
You say this:


sherman51 said:


> thanks so much for the compliment. that is the best part of a man. *its top honor to get called that.[*/QUOTE]


So...I suggest complementing you renaming you with top honors and you're still not happy.
Are you sure you're not related to miss puddin?
She was the same way. Never happy!
And she was from Tenn. too, always screamed broke but was always travelin and buyin stuff.
Heck...one time she was screamin broke but wanted to go fishin and asked to borrow my boat. Lent her the boat then she asked to borrow my fishin poles too.
She brought the boat back but I never did see my fishin poles again.
Think she got hungry on the fishin trip and ended up tradin em for a case of egg Mcmuffins.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> And my mailman delivers my mail!


Mine too, and she also everyday includes a medium Milk Bone for Miss Molly


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Seems that no matter how hard I try, I just can't win with you.
> You say this:
> 
> 
> So...I suggest complementing you renaming you with top honors and you're still not happy.
> Are you sure you're not related to miss puddin?
> She was the same way. Never happy!
> And she was from Tenn. too, always screamed broke but was always travelin and buyin stuff.
> Heck...one time she was screamin broke but wanted to go fishin and asked to borrow my boat. Lent her the boat then she asked to borrow my fishin poles too.
> She brought the boat back but I never did see my fishin poles again.
> Think she got hungry on the fishin trip and ended up tradin em for a case of egg Mcmuffins.


the reason she was never happy was because she was frustrated because you always left her unsatisfied, lol. just like your main squeeze, lol, ha ha ha.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> the reason she was never happy was because she was frustrated because you always left her unsatisfied, lol. just like your main squeeze, lol, ha ha ha.


BS He always satisfies me....richard!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> BS He always satisfies me....richard!!!


Way too much information....


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> the reason she was never happy was because she was frustrated because you always left her unsatisfied, lol. just like your main squeeze, lol, ha ha ha.


Careful uncle Sherm...you sure you want to get into playin 'the dozens'?
FWIW...your relative....miss puddin was so big I had to love her in sections.



Saugeye Tom said:


> BS He always satisfies me....richard!!!


One hand washes the other.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Careful uncle Sherm...you sure you want to get into playin 'the dozens'?
> FWIW...your relation...miss puddin was so big I had to love her in sections.
> 
> 
> 
> One hand washes the other.


Remember CDC guidelines and no longer than 20 seconds.....per hand?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Remember CDC guidelines and no longer than 20 seconds.....per hand?


It's all good lazy.
She's so big you can love on one side of her and still be 6' from the other side of her.


----------



## 1basshunter

Can’t you all just feel the love we all have for each other


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Can’t you all just feel the love we all have for each other


It worries me.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> It worries me.


These are troubling times...but on a lighter note, the barnyard cams are working.


----------



## Blue Pike

Looks like mama bear has her paws full.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning on Good Friday!


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning on Good Friday!


Amen!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Careful uncle Sherm...you sure you want to get into playin 'the dozens'?
> FWIW...your relation...miss puddin was so big I had to love her in sections.
> 
> 
> 
> One hand washes the other.





fastwater said:


> It's all good lazy.
> She's so big you can love on one side of her and still be 6' from the other side of her.


yep I heard when you loved her you had a piece of chalk in each hand so you could make a mark then start moving around her marking each time you moved until you got back to the original mark so you loved all of her.



1basshunter said:


> Can’t you all just feel the love we all have for each other


yep you guys make me feel so loved. if I was loved any more i'd have to leave this thread.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Burkcarp1

I heard a rumor that Sherm was traveling again and might have stopped up some more turlits


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I heard a rumor that Sherm was traveling again and might have stopped up some more turlits


Heard the same BK.
Have already given his info to sanitation and health depts. in Ohio, Ky and Tenn in case there are any plugged turlits creating statewide sanitation issues like he created in Fla.
They will be on the lookout for him at all rest stops in case he makes anymore trips. 
I believe APB posters with his pic are currently up at rest stops in both Ohio and Ky


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I heard a rumor that Sherm was traveling again and might have stopped up some more turlits





fastwater said:


> Heard the same BK.
> Have already given his info to sanitation and health depts. in Ohio, Ky and Tenn in case there are any plugged turlits creating statewide sanitation issues like he created in Fla.
> They will be on the lookout for him at all rest stops in case he makes anymore trips.
> I believe APB posters with his pic are currently up at rest stops in both Ohio and Ky


sorry guys but I do my business early before leaving home. and I ain't using the bathroom in no rest stop for anything but #1. anything else just gets me BAD MOUTHED by you guys. of course getting mouthed by you guys might be fun. smoke that in your pipes.


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> sorry guys but I do my business early before leaving home. and I ain't using the bathroom in no rest stop for anything but #1. anything else just gets me BAD MOUTHED by you guys. of course getting mouthed by you guys might be fun. smoke that in your pipes.


Calm down unca Sherm we don’t want you to blow a gasket


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> sorry guys but I do my business early before leaving home. and I ain't using the bathroom in no rest stop for anything but #1. anything else just gets me BAD MOUTHED by you guys. of course getting mouthed by you guys might be fun. smoke that in your pipes.


SHERM...PLEASE TELL ME WHY EVERYONE PICKS ON YOU AND YOU GET MORE ATTENTION THAN ANYONE ON HERE. IM A TAD JELLY


----------



## garhtr

WOW ! 
I've read 750 pages of this thread and its been kinda like a rollercoaster, up and down back up and then really down and just when I think I've gotten to the bottom of the hill the bottom drops right out again. My only hope is it isn't all down hill from here 
Good luck !


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> SHERM...PLEASE TELL ME WHY EVERYONE PICKS ON YOU AND YOU GET MORE ATTENTION THAN ANYONE ON HERE. IM A TAD JELLY


And 'Richard' loves every minute of it.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> WOW !
> I've read 750 pages of this thread and its been kinda like a rollercoaster, up and down back up and then really down and just when I think I've gotten to the bottom of the hill the bottom drops right out again. My only hope is it isn't all down hill from here
> Good luck !


Don't stop now!!!
You're gettin ready to read where uncle Sherm sticks ST on half the get together bill he agreed to pay.
ST even posted pic of the bill.
Poor ST had to sell blood to pay Sherms half.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Don't stop now!!!


 Believe me--- I can't stop--- I tried---- much like a bad traffic accident/train wreck----I Have to Look !
Actually just a few more pages and I'll be up to speed. I actually started reading somewhere before page 800 and I (God help me) have kept up to date on the front end while digging through (shoveling through?) the back 700 + pages 
I'll never be the same


----------



## Snakecharmer

For you guys going to Lake St Clair.. The Michigan governor just outlawed motorized boats... I hope you got some oars...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Heard the same BK.
> Have already given his info to sanitation and health depts. in Ohio, Ky and Tenn in case there are any plugged turlits creating statewide sanitation issues like he created in Fla.
> They will be on the lookout for him at all rest stops in case he makes anymore trips.
> I believe APB posters with his pic are currently up at rest stops in both Ohio and Ky


Lemme guess, a pic of Shermie and underneath it says, REWARD! HAVE YOU SEEN THIS TURD?
(God Bless starving pygmies in New Guinea)


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Lemme guess, a pic of Shermie and underneath it says, REWARD! HAVE YOU SEEN THIS TURD?
> (God Bless starving pygmies in New Guinea)


Shermie, all's fair with love and turds.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Michigan Law:
*Boating/Harbors*

Non-motorized boating, such as canoeing, kayaking and sailing, falls within the outdoor activities permitted under the "Stay Home, Stay Safe" Executive Order. However, *the use of a motorboat, jet ski or similar watercraft is not permitted for the duration of the Executive Order*, which is currently set to expire at 11:59 p.m. April 30. 

Any outdoor activity, including boating, must be done in a manner consistent with social distancing, and individuals should use only their own equipment to prevent the transmission of the virus through the touching of shared surfaces. In addition, persons not part of a single household may not boat together.

State harbors are closed through at least May 15. There are no services available, including bathroom buildings, electrical, fuel, pumpouts, etc. and no slip reservations can be made.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> For you guys going to Lake St Clair.. The Michigan governor just outlawed motorized boats... I hope you got some oars...


only till april 30th...maybe sooner as the natives have gotten restless in Michigan


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> SHERM...PLEASE TELL ME WHY EVERYONE PICKS ON YOU AND YOU GET MORE ATTENTION THAN ANYONE ON HERE. IM A TAD JELLY


i'll never understand why they ever picked me out to be the butt end of there jokes. i'm as nice of a guy as you'll ever meet. I wouldnt never say anything bad about anybody except in the defense of myself. but I got broad shoulders not many guys would have been able to carry all the crap thats been put on me.

a late good morning to you all.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i'll never understand why they ever picked me out to be the butt end of there jokes. i'm as nice of a guy as you'll ever meet. I wouldnt never say anything bad about anybody except in the defense of myself. but I got broad shoulders not many guys would have been able to carry all the crap thats been put on me.
> 
> a late good morning to you all.


STOP IT...uncle sherm!
Your soundin a bit like my X wife when we were in court during our divorce proceeding.
She talked and acted like she was a nun and I was Jack the Ripper
Had the judge cryin...even had my own attorney cryin.
But she sure was chucklin when we got out of the courtroom.


----------



## ress

Because Mrs. ress likes to do work around the house to I got some, but nothing like you. Like today, shes gota mow!!!!!


----------



## Daveo76

ress said:


> Because Mrs. ress likes to do work around the house to I got some, but nothing like you. Like today, shes gota mow!!!!!


 Yes, it's almost time to get the binocs out and look for women mowing in haltar tops


----------



## garhtr

Daveo76 said:


> look for women mowing in haltar tops


 You obviously haven't seen the women in my neighborhood 
Remember---sometimes you'll see things you don't want too see and those things can't be unseen.
Good luck !


----------



## ress

Got my ballot today.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Got my ballot today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Do the right thing


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Do the right thing


Remember the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, what in the sam hill was you a doing out test driving another home on wheels?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, what in the sam hill was you a doing out test driving another home on wheels?


Out spendin that stimulus check already.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning & happy Easter!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

ress said:


> Got my ballot today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Wife and I already voted and mailed em in....and did the right thing....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Easter. He is risen. He is risen indeed...


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Got my ballot today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Who's on the ballot?


----------



## ress

Amen. Had to watch a church service on tv but it was a good one!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

We have a few local tax and school and sheriff and city leaders to decide.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76

Happy Easter guys


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> STOP IT...uncle sherm!
> Your soundin a bit like my X wife when we were in court during our divorce proceeding.
> She talked and acted like she was a nun and I was Jack the Ripper
> Had the judge cryin...even had my own attorney cryin.
> But she sure was chucklin when we got out of the courtroom.


boy has she got your number.

had to make the trip to tn because my nephew in our trailer is helpless. the heat quit working and instead of calling and having it fixed he was just setting in the cold. and I guess it wasnt that bad but this next week its going to get in the low 30's for the lows for a few days. had the main breaker replaced and the heat is working great. i've told him if anything breaks to call us and get it fixed. left tn at 4:30 this morning and got home at 10:30.

went pond fishing yesterday then had a fish fry. eat all the bass I wanted. we didnt catch anything big but got some good eaters. didnt get in bed until 12:30. woke up a little till 4:00 and decided to just head for home.

hope you all have a blessed and happy Easter. the most holy time of the yr.

our family reunion is memorial weekend. sure hope it happens.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Amen. Had to watch a church service on tv but it was a good one!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Yea, our church is having youtube services. Not quite the same as seeing your friends and family at church. Better than nothing,


----------



## Lazy 8

I watched Robert Jefferies and Franklin Graham this morning. I also saw where a Church in Westerville had a service in their parking lot. All the cars were neatly arranged and facing one direction like the old drive in movies. At the front was the Preacher on a sizzor lift. 
Just goes to prove all things are possible thru Him. Can I have an Amen?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Someone sent this to me and said this was Soggy Tom as a little boy. It explains a lot...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I watched Robert Jefferies and Franklin Graham this morning. I also saw where a Church in Westerville had a service in their parking lot. All the cars were neatly arranged and facing one direction like the old drive in movies. At the front was the Preacher on a sizzor lift.
> Just goes to prove all things are possible thru Him. Can I have an Amen?


Amen


----------



## ress

Amen!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> I watched Robert Jefferies and Franklin Graham this morning. I also saw where a Church in Westerville had a service in their parking lot. All the cars were neatly arranged and facing one direction like the old drive in movies. At the front was the Preacher on a sizzor lift.
> Just goes to prove all things are possible thru Him. Can I have an Amen?


amen! a little faith goes a long way. but there's just no reason to tempt fate. a little caution never hurts no matter how strong your faith is.


----------



## Nauti cat

Amen and Amen to wat sherman51 said.


----------



## fastwater

dp.


----------



## fastwater

dp.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I watched Robert Jefferies and Franklin Graham this morning. *I also saw where a Church in Westerville had a service in their parking lot. All the cars were neatly arranged and facing one direction like the old drive in movies.* At the front was the Preacher on a sizzor lift.
> Just goes to prove all things are possible thru Him. Can I have an Amen?


We did the same in Amanda this morning.
Four different churches getting together at one time for one services.
And even with everyone staying in there cars...plus the rain...what a great service we had. 
FWIW, those up on the trailer singing and such are mostly from the same households. This cut many of the normal people that usually sing with those folks out but it was decided that that was the best way to do things.
Anyone interested in viewing the service can go on Facebook and search Amanda Christian Church.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, what in the sam hill was you a doing out test driving another home on wheels?


$12,900 doesn't sound too bad. 88,000 miles.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Someone sent this to me and said this was Soggy Tom as a little boy. It explains a lot...


Shame on u


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Shame on u


My source must have been mistaken.


----------



## sherman51

I just don't see how ending the lock down isn't going to cause more cases in about 2 weeks after its lifted.

I was just reading where the fl party people has caused new cases with some deaths. fl's greed was the reason the beaches wasnt closed to spring breakers. a few dollars was worth more than the cost in human lives.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I just don't see how ending the lock down isn't going to cause more cases in about 2 weeks after its lifted.
> 
> I was just reading where the fl party people has caused new cases with some deaths. fl's greed was the reason the beaches wasnt closed to spring breakers. a few dollars was worth more than the cost in human lives.


The real reason Florida was open. Was to make up for all the lost Revenue from the lack of Ohio carp fisherman


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> My source must have been mistaken.


Shermie?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> We did the same in Amanda this morning.
> Four different churches getting together at one time for one services.
> And even with everyone staying in there cars...plus the rain...what a great service we had.
> FWIW, those up on the trailer singing and such are mostly from the same households. This cut many of the normal people that usually sing with those folks out but it was decided that that was the best way to do things.
> Anyone interested in viewing the service can go on Facebook and search Amanda Christian Church.


Can a brother get an Amen for brother Fastwawa?


----------



## Lazy 8

Did one of y'all just turn the 900th page? Ain't that a milestone? Amen?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Can a brother get an Amen for brother Fastwawa?


Amen to da Amen!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Amen to da Amen!!!


Amen!


----------



## sherman51

a good morning to you all. got a little sleep last night. got to bed around 11:30 and was up only 2 times last night. woke up at 4:30 this morning. kept debating with myself until 5:00 if I should stay up or go back to bed. lost the debate and i'm still up.


----------



## Hatchetman

Everybody hidin in the bushes waiting....


----------



## MagicMarker

Hatchetman said:


> Everybody hidin in the bushes waiting....


Maybe?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Kinda reminds my of a couple of guys here on this thread not mentioning names


----------



## sherman51

you guys are going to have to snipe me.


----------



## sherman51

95 is just to close.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Do we have a couple of new snipers?


----------



## Burkcarp1

On


----------



## sherman51

4 more to go and i'll have either 3 or 4 in a row.


----------



## Burkcarp1

It


----------



## MagicMarker

I’ll try


----------



## sherman51

gotta have it.


----------



## MagicMarker

Me and Sherm mussed it


----------



## Burkcarp1

You guys are too slow go back to bed and rest


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> It


I wasnt even close you got 18000 an d mm got 01. congrats buddy. it couldn't have been a nicer guy.


----------



## MagicMarker

Missed


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Did one of y'all just turn the 900th page? Ain't that a milestone? Amen?


yes


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> I wasnt even close you got 18000 an d mm got 01. congrats buddy. it couldn't have been a nicer guy.


Yes there coulda been....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Yes there coulda been....


Are you tryin to say it could have been you or I that got it?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning to all you snipers and the rest of you. Is anybody tracking all this sniping? What do you put a notch on for every confirmed snipe? Your mouse?


----------



## Redheads

This would be a nice little snack


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here's a better snack that my nephew got.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's a better snack that my nephew got.
> View attachment 351663


Damn Snakie he must live in Tennessee or tucky


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Damn Snakie he must live in Tennessee or tucky


I think he's around Bucyrus now.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yellow that far north??


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Are you tryin to say it could have been you or I that got it?


I think what he is saying is anyone would have been better than him, lol.

hey fw. are you ready for some warm weather fishing. went farm pond fishing late sat afternoon in tn. had a blast catching small bass. my nephew got us permission through a friend to fish the largest pond I have ever seen. and it seems to be way over stocked with these 1 pound and under fish. they was 3 of us that just stopped on the dam and started fishing 3 different spots and we all was catching fish. will be going again in may if we have our family reunion. I may go fish even if we don't have the reunion. travel for fishing alone is a necessary reason to travel.


----------



## ress

Never too late for a Amen!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Are you tryin to say it could have been you or I that got it?


Zackly right FW....


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I think what he is saying is anyone would have been better than him, lol.
> 
> hey fw. are you ready for some warm weather fishing. went farm pond fishing late sat afternoon in tn. had a blast catching small bass. my nephew got us permission through a friend to fish the largest pond I have ever seen. and it seems to be way over stocked with these 1 pound and under fish. they was 3 of us that just stopped on the dam and started fishing 3 different spots and we all was catching fish. will be going again in may if we have our family reunion. I may go fish even if we don't have the reunion. travel for fishing alone is a necessary reason to travel.


I'm past ready uncle Sherm. Glad you were able to get out and catch a few.
Plannin on getting out here in the next week or two myself.



Hatchetman said:


> Zackly right FW....


Yes...you or I sniping it would have surely been an upgrade.
Heck, with you shooting a Savage and me an Encore...at least we know a better ml when we see it.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I think what he is saying is anyone would have been better than him, lol.
> 
> hey fw. are you ready for some warm weather fishing. went farm pond fishing late sat afternoon in tn. had a blast catching small bass. my nephew got us permission through a friend to fish the largest pond I have ever seen. and it seems to be way over stocked with these 1 pound and under fish. they was 3 of us that just stopped on the dam and started fishing 3 different spots and we all was catching fish. will be going again in may if we have our family reunion. I may go fish even if we don't have the reunion. travel for fishing alone is a necessary reason to travel.


Shermie, I have a friend with a huge farm pond and the bass are all the same...one pounders. He said the damn bluegill and sunfish are so aggressive that they're eating almost all the available food. He asked us to harvest all the bluegills and sunfish we caught. Throw 'em up on the bank and the *****'ll get 'em tonight. 
He had one of them weiner dogs. Cocky little thing. If you threw a bluegill up on the bank, that little doggie would give 'em about 2 or 3 chomps to their head and kill 'em. Then he'd come back down and get so excited whenever he'd see your pole doubled over. 
That was prolly 30 years ago or more.


----------



## Lazy 8

The wife and I just watched the best documentary on the life of Kenny Roger's on A&E. We just thought we knew Kenny.
We highly recommend.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 351921


watch that battery recharge as we have our coffee. got to have coffee.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning!


----------



## sherman51

good morning to all you great derailers. and fw, bh, and bobk as well. they shoot then thar junk tc's


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> good morning to all you great derailers. and fw, bh, and bobk as well. they shoot then thar junk tc's


How Many times do I have to say on this thread I do not have a Thompson muzzleloader mine is a Remington and will out shoot either one of them two ​


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> How Many times do I have to say on this thread I do not have a Thompson muzzleloader mine is a Remington and will out shoot either one of them two ​


Here we go.....


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> good morning to all you great derailers. and fw, bh, and bobk as well. they shoot then thar junk tc's


Reminds me of a customer of mine when I worked in a gun store. Came in and was bragging about how good his 243 shot. Said that bullet never dropped an inch, totally flat shootin rifle. Looked at him and said I sure am glad we got a lot of trees and hills cause if we didn't that bullet would go round the world and hit you right square in the a$$....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

It's getting tough out there.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Bobk??


----------



## sherman51

I just heard our president just made a deal with Russia and Saudi to cut oil production way down. look for gas to jump well over 3.00 a gallon fast.


----------



## ress

Sure will. Wall street will be happy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I just heard our president just made a deal with Russia and Saudi to cut oil production way down. look for gas to jump well over 3.00 a gallon fast.


Fill up now...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

all the above are wrong low 2 dollar range we need to pay more than .99 a gallon folks jobs on the line


----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 351999
> Bobk??



Three more fifths and we can have matching suits....


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm thinking about buying me a muzzleloader...any suggestions?
I mean, tell me about the one you'd replace with one just like it if it fell of a cliff or something.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm thinking about buying me a muzzleloader...any suggestions?
> I mean, tell me about the one you'd replace with one just like it if it fell of a cliff or something.


Here ya go brother lazy.
One that out shoots them all...although it only bests the infamous TC Encore,Savage,Remington 700 Ultimate and Knight long range by a short bit .
https://www.gunwerks.com/shop/product/muzzleloader-rifle-system-6461

All others are just 'wanna be' long range ml'ers that are built cheap with pot metal and left over reject Chinese steal. Buyers of these cheap versions have been brainwashed by the slickest of marketing hype often bragging on them cause they've never shot them. If they ever do, they are quickly so disheartened and embarrassed cause they know they've been duped they usually end up hiding them way in the back corner of their basement so no one knows they bought it....never to be seen again.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 351999
> Bobk??


Heck ya! I’m not wearing the suit but I’ll help with the material to make a few.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Here ya go brother lazy.
> One that out shoots them all...although it only bests the infamous TC Encore by a short bit :
> https://www.gunwerks.com/shop/product/muzzleloader-rifle-system-6461


I have one of those. Never even took it out of the box. The internet says it’s the best shooting muzzy on the market. Some day I will inbox it. Until then it’s the best shooting muzzleloader ever made. I read it so it’s got to be true.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> How Many times do I have to say on this thread I do not have a Thompson muzzleloader mine is a Remington and will out shoot either one of them two ​


I just like pulling your chain. and it works.



Lazy 8 said:


> I'm thinking about buying me a muzzleloader...any suggestions?
> I mean, tell me about the one you'd replace with one just like it if it fell of a cliff or something.


the one fw has in his post is probably the one to get. and they have there in stock rifles on a moving sale through tomorrow. and they are priced right.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Morning Fellows


----------



## Redheads

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. were supposed to get about 3" of snow fri then a warm up.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. were supposed to get about 3" of snow fri then a warm up.


I’ll take the warmup you can have the snow


----------



## Snakecharmer

We have about 1/2 inch in the snowbelt in NE Ohio.


----------



## Lazy 8

Has anybody seen any hummingbirds yet?


----------



## Burkcarp1

No I haven’t. But I’m asking you how to get my company name on your avatar?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> No I haven’t. But I’m asking you how to get my company name on your avatar?


You have to donate to the..Let's get Shermie a REAL BP rifle fund...so he can throw away his current Fisher Price one.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> You have to donate to the..Let's get Shermie a REAL BP rifle fund...so he can throw away his current Fisher Price one.


Hey now calm down...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey now calm down...


Poor Sherm When lazy said that i heard sherm say EU TU BRUTE????


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> You have to donate to the..Let's get Shermie a REAL BP rifle fund...so he can throw away his current Fisher Price one.


how in the world did you get drug into this chicken fight? I expect to get slammed and my very accurate cva to get shamed by fw bh and bobk. but I never expected it from you.

if you are really thinking about getting into bp shooting whatever you do don't waist your money on a tc rifle. if you want the best get a cva accura long range in 45 or 50 caliber. I had a 50 accura that would put a encore to shame. but this time I went with the 45 accura long range and the new power belt bullets made for long range accuracy.


----------



## Hatchetman

Wow....Didn't know that Power Bilt made a bullet for any accuracy let alone long range....


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Wow....Didn't know that Power Bilt made a bullet for any accuracy let alone long range....


5 yards is long range for Sherman


----------



## ress

Ethanol is in deep trouble. Not surprised. Lock down and tariffs killing producers. I've shot a Remington ML a couple times and got a 2 gallon old gas can at 100 ft. Used to shoot a 22 and 12 gauge a lot. That back in the early 80s before Mrs ress came into the picture. She is not a gun fan. I still have my Crossman co2 BB gun hidden away.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> 5 yards is long range for Sherman


there you go thinking about the encore again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hatchetman said:


> Wow....Didn't know that Power Bilt made a bullet for any accuracy let alone long range....


thats power belt. you cant even spell it how do you expect to know if its accurate, lol hahahahehehaha,lol.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> there you go thinking about the encore again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Shermie, with all due respect, when I actually am ready, I'll haveta ask the gun shop if I can test both kinds or ones. It'll get narrowed down to yours and the other one that the rest of this deranged....err, derailed bunch are advising to buy.
> If you can kill a deer a one hundred yds, that ain't Fisher Price. Could you hit a soccer ball everytime @ 100 yds?
> 
> 
> thats power belt. you cant even spell it how do you expect to know if its accurate, lol hahahahehehaha,lol.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay DumDum, I have a Remington muzzleloader remember 

to help you out I have a Remington 

Fastwater, has a TC Which is a great muzzleloader also

And you yes you Sherman!!! Have a cheap Piece of crap cva hope that this is helpful


----------



## sherman51

either gun would be great for deer at 100 yrds. I didnt actually buy the cva because its a better rifle. I bought it because its what I wanted.



1basshunter said:


> Hay DumDum, I have a Remington muzzleloader remember
> 
> to help you out I have a Remington
> 
> Fastwater, has a TC Which is a great muzzleloader also
> 
> And you yes you Sherman!!! Have a cheap Piece of crap cva hope that this is helpful


you need to get someone to read you my post. this time I didnt insult you for owing a junk fisher price ml. this time I only said you guys was the 1st to slam me.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> either gun would be great for deer at 100 yrds. I didnt actually buy the cva because its a better rifle. I bought it because its what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> you need to get someone to read you my post. this time I didnt insult you for owing a junk fisher price ml. this time I only said you guys was the 1st to slam me.


If you would read and then remember key word is (remember) lazy said that you have the fisher price gun  and if you would read back just on your post’s you will see that you keep saying that I have a TC and now you’re getting mad when all I was doing is helping you remember the past...Which seems to be getting dimmer by the day


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> there you go thinking about the encore again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thats power belt. you cant even spell it how do you expect to know if its accurate, lol hahahahehehaha,lol.


Whoa....Calm down shaky. Some day you will own a real ML rifle and you will realize how smart old FW and Hman were....And I don't care who Bilt it.... As long as it's not one of those painted barrel guns


----------



## ress

Got our 2400.00 today!


----------



## UFM82

Better put it aside so you can pay it back next year on your taxes. 

You know it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nothing is ever free ......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Got our 2400.00 today!


Donate it to homeless ress


----------



## Saugeye Tom

UFM82 said:


> Better put it aside so you can pay it back next year on your taxes.
> 
> You know it.


Not included on income


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> Donate it to homeless ress


I had a hospital stay in January. Owed 5k for that 4 day stay.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Ethanol is in deep trouble. Not surprised. Lock down and tariffs killing producers. I've shot a Remington ML a couple times and got a 2 gallon old gas can at 100 ft. Used to shoot a 22 and 12 gauge a lot. That back in the early 80s before Mrs ress came into the picture. She is not a gun fan. I still have my Crossman co2 BB gun hidden away.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Ressy, you just think it's hidden away.


----------



## ress

Naw its in a large brown paper bag with my 20ft long and 1 inch thick hemp rope that hung in a friends barn that when kids we swang from....


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> either gun would be great for deer at 100 yrds. I didnt actually buy the cva because its a better rifle. I bought it because its what I wanted.
> you need to get someone to read you my post. this time I didnt insult you for owing a junk fisher price ml. this time I only said you guys was the 1st to slam me.


Shermie, bully for you buddy and the truth of the matter is that I have never shot an ML in my life. I wouldn't know a good one from a not so good one.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Naw its in a large brown paper bag with my 20ft long and 1 inch thick hemp rope that hung in a friends barn that when kids we swang from....


That reminds me of a cable swing we had under a bridge over the Little Hocking River. Last bridge before it flowed into the Ohio.


----------



## ress

Lazy you sneeky! You don;t have the green marker on your avatar when on line.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Lazy you sneeky! You don;t have the green marker on your avatar when on line.


I've been coming and going all evening.
Remember these?


----------



## 1basshunter

Some of you guys should be giving part of that free money to the poor rich guys like Tom, Fastwater and me since we make to much money and we don’t get one


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Some of you guys should be giving part of that free money to the poor rich guys like Tom, Fastwater and me since we make to much money and we don’t get one


I’m included in that one...unfortunately


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> If you would read and then remember key word is (remember) lazy said that you have the fisher price gun  and if you would read back just on your post’s you will see that you keep saying that I have a TC and now you’re getting mad when all I was doing is helping you remember the past...Which seems to be getting dimmer by the day


there you go again. poor ol you are senile for sure. you kept itching about not having a encore. so I said fw bh and bobk would slam me. nothing said about you having a tc ml. so you seem to be the one getting mad. and I took it lazy was referring to my encore when he said fisher price and not my cva.



Hatchetman said:


> Whoa....Calm down shaky. Some day you will own a real ML rifle and you will realize how smart old FW and Hman were....And I don't care who Bilt it.... As long as it's not one of those painted barrel guns


I don't think you even own a ml so why are you stirring the pot? I happen to own a tc encore and a cva accura v2 nitride long range 45 cal ml. and the cva is a lot more gun than a flimsy encore.



1basshunter said:


> Some of you guys should be giving part of that free money to the poor rich guys like Tom, Fastwater and me since we make to much money and we don’t get one


you guys making that much money should be the last to complain about a measly 1200.00 that the poor folks get.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Not included on income


Correct...and they should have at least given us that are not getting anything due to our income a $1200/person tax credit on what we do make/year.



Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, bully for you buddy and the truth of the matter is that I have never shot an ML in my life. I wouldn't know a good one from a not so good one.


When you do decide to get one...just remember...when getting advice on what to buy and uncle Sherm chimes in...
...*JUST SAY NO*...
...to taking his advice.
He wouldn't know a good ml'er or good boolits if'n they fell out of the sky on his head.



sherman51 said:


> ......
> 
> I don't think you even own a ml so why are you stirring the pot? I happen to own a tc encore and a cva accura v2 *nitride* long range 45 cal ml. and the cva is a lot more gun than a flimsy encore.


Nitride ='s automotive bondo body filler and a coat of paint to fill in and hide all the pits in the cheap reject Chinese steel that China wouldn't even use.
Yep...them Chinese are somethin else.
Gave us their reject gun barrel steel that ended up at CVA and then gave us the corona.


----------



## Snakecharmer

No pee break Sherm? Had one myself then took the garbage down to the street. Waste Mgmt changed days to Thursday.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m included in that one...unfortunately


That may be true but you have gave in your heart which is more than are rich uncle Sherman did


----------



## Burkcarp1

Is this true? Or just a rumor


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning. 3-4 inches of snow since 3:00am. Don't work, Don't care...………...


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> there you go again. poor ol you are senile for sure. you kept itching about not having a encore. so I said fw bh and bobk would slam me. nothing said about you having a tc ml. so you seem to be the one getting mad. and I took it lazy was referring to my encore when he said fisher price and not my cva.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you even own a ml so why are you stirring the pot? I happen to own a tc encore and a cva accura v2 nitride long range 45 cal ml. and the cva is a lot more gun than a flimsy encore.
> 
> 
> 
> you guys making that much money should be the last to complain about a measly 1200.00 that the poor folks get.


Happen to own two and neither one is a cva....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hatchetman said:


> Happen to own two and neither one is a cva....


Man I feel sorry for you..


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Correct...and they should have at least given us that are not getting anything due to our income a $1200/person tax credit on what we do make/year.
> 
> 
> 
> When you do decide to get one...just remember...when getting advice on what to buy and uncle Sherm chimes in...
> ...*JUST SAY NO*...
> ...to taking his advice.
> He wouldn't know a good ml'er or good boolits if'n they fell out of the sky on his head.
> 
> 
> 
> Nitride ='s automotive bondo body filler and a coat of paint to fill in and hide all the pits in the cheap reject Chinese steel that China wouldn't even use.
> Yep...them Chinese are somethin else.
> Gave us their reject gun barrel steel that ended up at CVA and then gave us the corona.


just for starters I recommended the encore even more than the cva. so let me get this right DO NOT TAKE MY ADVICE because the encore is pure junk.

have you gone senile like bh? as for the last comment the nitride is not a coating but rather it treats the barrel like black oxide turning the metal black which protects the metal from rust. the finish would multiply any imperfections in the metal.


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Happen to own two and neither one is a cva....


it don't sound like either one is a tc either. tc use to be the best you could get until the cva accura v2 hit the market. then tc was junk compared to it.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> just for starters I recommended the encore even more than the cva. so let me get this right DO NOT TAKE MY ADVICE because the encore is pure junk.
> 
> have you gone senile like bh? as for the last comment the nitride is not a coating but rather it treats the barrel like black oxide turning the metal black which protects the metal from rust. the finish would multiply any imperfections in the metal.


That was fastwater that said that only because I was to Busy thinking of something else to say about you


----------



## bobk

QUOTE="sherman51, post: 2887633, member: 27414"]it don't sound like either one is a tc either. tc use to be the best you could get until the cva accura v2 hit the market. then tc was junk compared to it.[/QUOTE]
There’s a strong smell of bs coming from the west.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning to all you nuts and I know it takes one to know one.
Regarding this muzzle loader debate, I shoulda never put my 2 cents in. As old as I am you'd think I'd know better than to chime into something I know absolutely nothing about. While it is fun to chat about which one is better than another, I have no dogs in this hunt and I back out.
Shermie, shoot whichever one blows up your skirt. 
If I EVER decide to buy one (highly doubt it) I'll know where to go for advice. 

Now, I return you to your regularly scheduled chat. Have a good day and do not listen to me.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning to all you nuts and I know it takes one to know one.
> Regarding this muzzle loader debate, I shoulda never put my 2 cents in. As old as I am you'd think I'd know better than to chime into something I know absolutely nothing about. While it is fun to chat about which one is better than another, I have no dogs in this hunt and I back out.
> Shermie, shoot whichever one blows up your skirt.
> If I EVER decide to buy one (highly doubt it) I'll know where to go for advice.
> 
> Now, I return you to your regularly scheduled chat. Have a good day and do not listen to me.


You can’t poke the bear and then run away.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> QUOTE="sherman51, post: 2887633, member: 27414"]it don't sound like either one is a tc either. tc use to be the best you could get until the cva accura v2 hit the market. then tc was junk compared to it.


There’s a strong smell of bs coming from the west.[/QUOTE]

maybe you can tell me which splatters the worst, bull crap or cow crap. i've always been told cow crap does.



Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning to all you nuts and I know it takes one to know one.
> Regarding this muzzle loader debate, I shoulda never put my 2 cents in. As old as I am you'd think I'd know better than to chime into something I know absolutely nothing about. While it is fun to chat about which one is better than another, I have no dogs in this hunt and I back out.
> Shermie, shoot whichever one blows up your skirt.
> If I EVER decide to buy one (highly doubt it) I'll know where to go for advice.
> 
> Now, I return you to your regularly scheduled chat. Have a good day and do not listen to me.


you should know by now if you stir crap your going to get some on you, lol. according to bobk it may be bear crap, lol. you and hatchetman have poked a grizzly bear taking a poop this time.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> Man I feel sorry for you..


Now that was uncalled for....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 352325


Amen!


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> There’s a strong smell of bs coming from the west.


maybe you can tell me which splatters the worst, bull crap or cow crap. i've always been told cow crap does.



you should know by now if you stir crap your going to get some on you, lol. according to bobk it may be bear crap, lol. you and hatchetman have poked a grizzly bear taking a poop this time.[/QUOTE]

More like a Panda....


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> maybe you can tell me which splatters the worst, bull crap or cow crap. i've always been told cow crap does.
> 
> 
> 
> you should know by now if you stir crap your going to get some on you, lol. according to bobk it may be bear crap, lol. you and hatchetman have poked a grizzly bear taking a poop this time.


More like a Panda....[/QUOTE]

cow poop does because it has one hole farther to fall, hahahehe.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning to all you nuts and I know it takes one to know one.
> Regarding this muzzle loader debate, I shoulda never put my 2 cents in. As old as I am you'd think I'd know better than to chime into something I know absolutely nothing about. While it is fun to chat about which one is better than another, I have no dogs in this hunt and I back out.
> *Shermie, shoot whichever one blows up your skirt. *
> If I EVER decide to buy one (highly doubt it) I'll know where to go for advice.
> 
> Now, I return you to your regularly scheduled chat. Have a good day and do not listen to me.


Which is the only thing that will get blown up if'n he ever quits talkin about that hunk a junk and actually gets it out of the box to shoot it. 



sherman51 said:


> ...
> as for the last comment the nitride is not a coating but rather it treats the barrel like black oxide turning the metal black which protects the metal from rust. the finish would multiply any imperfections in the metal.


When using the cheapest reject junk Chinese steel they had to do the nitride process to them barrels to keep all the impurities in that garbage steel from rusting and keep the barrel from falling apart.
You are right about the nitride process itself not hiding the pits and imperfections in those barrels. That's why they had to fill/lap the huge pits and crevaces caused by all the impurities with bondo and paint to make it look smooth.
Prolly so much bondo in that barrel a magnet won't even stick to it.
Moral of the story...you can't take an old,rusted out,junk Chevette...bondo, paint and shine it all up ...put Corvette emblems on it and expect it to perform like a real Corvette.
CVA Accura v2 long range, laser guided, heat seeking ,shoot around corner muzzle loader ='s *Chevette*.
TC, Remington Ultimate, Savage and Knight long range ='s *Corvette.*


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sniper alert


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bang


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bang


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> Bang


You missed the first time..are you shooting an encore? It was close too...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> You missed the first time..are you shooting an encore? I was close too...


Just some old gun I got from Sherm...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Which is the only thing that will get blown up if'n he ever quits talkin about that hunk a junk and actually gets it out of the box to shoot it.
> 
> 
> 
> When using the cheapest reject junk Chinese steel they had to do the nitride process to them barrels to keep all the impurities in that garbage steel from rusting and keep the barrel from falling apart.
> You are right about the nitride process itself not hiding the pits and imperfections in those barrels. That's why they had to fill/lap the huge pits and crevaces caused by all the impurities with bondo and paint to make it look smooth.
> Prolly so much bondo in that barrel a magnet won't even stick to it.
> Moral of the story...you can't take an old,rusted out,junk Chevette...bondo, paint and shine it all up ...put Corvette emblems on it and expect it to perform like a real Corvette.
> CVA Accura v2 long range, laser guided, heat seeking ,shoot around corner muzzle loader ='s *Chevette*.
> TC, Remington Ultimate, Savage and Knight long range ='s *Corvette.*


so your saying the encore is cheap fiberglass? lol.



Snakecharmer said:


> Bang


congrats snake you punched that one.



Snakecharmer said:


> Just some old gun I got from Sherm...


that had to be my spare encore I sold you for 50 cents. its the only gun I know that would miss at that distance.

my next post will not slam anyone or there cheap piece of junky tc guns.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> You can’t poke the bear and then run away.


So a guy can't even apologize?
Maybe that's exactly what needs to happen til the dust settles...time out...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> You missed the first time..are you shooting an encore? It was close too...





sherman51 said:


> that had to be my spare encore I sold you for 50 cents. its the only gun I know that would miss at that distance.


Had to be an Encore he was shootin cause after he eliminated shooters error he hit it.
If'n he was shootin one of them cheap CVA's he would still be shootin at it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Had to be an Encore he was shootin cause after he eliminated shooters error he hit it.
> If'n he was shootin one of them cheap CVA's he would still be shootin at it.


No he wouldn’t be cause I would have nailed it in one shot... he just got lucky.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> So a guy can't even apologize?
> Maybe that's exactly what needs to happen til the dust settles...time out...


Sure thing on the apology. That's always good thing. I'm sorry you bought a cva Sherman.


----------



## sherman51

peach to everybody. now watch out.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> No he wouldn’t be cause I would have nailed it in one shot... he just got lucky.


Yes...no doubt,you being younger, with a more steady hand and better eyes, had you been the shooter...you would have hit it the first time shooting the same Encore SC was shooting. Prolly hit it with both eyes closed.
Here's some logic...you shoot a junk CVA better then most shoot a good rifle.
Put that cheap junk down and pick up a good quality rifle such as a TC, Savage or Remington and you could be the next latest, greatest NRL grand champion.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Sure thing on the apology. That's always good thing. I'm sorry you bought a cva Sherman.


That's a Great idea bobk!
In these difficult times...lets all apologize to uncle Sherm for him buying a cheap CVA....

I too am very sorry for you uncle Sherm


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> That's a Great idea bobk!
> In these difficult times...lets all apologize to uncle Sherm for him buying a cheap CVA....
> 
> I too am very sorry for you uncle Sherm


Me too....


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Yes...no doubt,you being younger, with a more steady hand and better eyes, had you been the shooter...you would have hit it the first time shooting the same Encore SC was shooting. Prolly hit it with both eyes closed.
> Here's some logic...you shoot a junk CVA better then most shoot a good rifle.
> Put that cheap junk down and pick up a good quality rifle such as a TC, Savage or Remington and you could be the next latest, greatest NRL grand champion.


Never,I’m not planning on downgrading any time soon


----------



## 1basshunter

I for feel so sorry for you uncle Sherman for letting someone talking into buying a piece of crap  and then trying to say it’s a great gun when we all know better then that


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Never,I’m not planning on downgrading any time soon


Aren't you at least going to apologize to poor ole uncle sherm?


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> peach to everybody. now watch out.


Peach crown?


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Never,I’m not planning on downgrading any time soon


Ouchi wawa.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Aren't you at least going to apologize to poor ole uncle sherm?


These cva guys are like flies on poop.


----------



## sherman51

you guys are making it awful hard to like your post. but I also understand your all delusional when it comes to tc vs the cva accura v2. with all the misses at anything over 25 yrd and all the miss fires I can totally understand how that would drive you mad. and lead to you false theory that tc makes a good gun.

if anybody needs some charmin tp the wall mart in Jamestown tn has there shelves full of it. I have never seen so much at one time is my life. they have it stacked everywhere.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> you guys are making it awful hard to like your post. but I also understand your all delusional when it comes to tc vs the cva accura v2. with all the misses at anything over 25 yrd and all the miss fires I can totally understand how that would drive you mad. and lead to you false theory that tc makes a good gun.
> 
> if anybody needs some charmin tp the wall mart in Jamestown tn has there shelves full of it. I have never seen so much at one time is my life. they have it stacked everywhere.


Bring me 2 cases of tp please. I'll unbox that fancy cva and shoot it for you at the side of the barn. I'll then show you how to clean the piece of bull poo with the tp. See how that all goes together?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Bring me 2 cases of tp please. I'll unbox that fancy cva and shoot it for you at the side of the barn. I'll then show you how to clean the piece of bull poo with the tp. See how that all goes together?


Oooohh... Booooy!!!
Can see another intervention in the makin.
If'n ya get him down this way, better put all the sheep on lockdown.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Bring me 2 cases of tp please. I'll unbox that fancy cva and shoot it for you at the side of the barn. I'll then show you how to clean the piece of bull poo with the tp. See how that all goes together?


i'd rather be cleaning the poo off than be shootin pure bull. however I will say the encore will hit the broad side of a barn most times if its under 25 yrds.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Aren't you at least going to apologize to poor ole uncle sherm?


For what?? Good morning!


----------



## Zanderis

Hey Lazy,

Are you making a killing selling them darn seeds to people from Michigan? They cant buy seeds in state.
..sell them carpet, flowers....and whatever else.....you could be the next Bill Gates...


----------



## Zanderis

sherman51 said:


> i'd rather be cleaning the poo off than be shootin pure bull. however I will say the encore will hit the broad side of a barn most times if its under 25 yrds.


----------



## sherman51

I don't think I said good morning in my earlier post. good morning derailers. hope this day finds all you guys well.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> *For what??* Good morning!


Just...because!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Just...because!!!


Sorry sherm!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 352527


Lmao, my wife mumbled something about all the bottles this morning. My liver is ready for me to go back to work.


----------



## ress

Just quit an hour ago. Wonder how many were standing in Maumee river today









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> Lmao, my wife mumbled something about all the bottles this morning. My liver is ready for me to go back to work.


I got you a tee shirt...


----------



## ress

Going through my phone pics. Came across these from the 1st derailer get together.























Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Going through my phone pics. Came across these from the 1st derailer get together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


who is that young handsome maaan. must be the lone ranger, lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> who is that young handsome maaan. must be the lone ranger, lol.


Yup. Sat there the whole time and you barely spoke to me


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Going through my phone pics. Came across these from the 1st derailer get together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Look at the head on that critter!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Up and at them boys.


----------



## MagicMarker

Present and accounted for


----------



## sherman51

good morning.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup. Sat there the whole time and you barely spoke to me


go steal your own glory, lol.


----------



## ress

Been up sense 5 trying to convince myself to go to Meijer.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Been up sense 5 trying to convince myself to go to Meijer.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


What ya need?


----------



## Snakecharmer

I miss my Saturday breakfast with the extended family at Rise and Dine. We used to get 6-12 people every Saturday at 8:00. Had our own table reserved...Kinda like "CHEERS" with eggs and no beer. Two uncles at 89, my mom at 92, grandson at 18 months, sister, cousins, son etc....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Look at the head on that critter!


Nice hat!


----------



## ress

Beer is on the list!


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning all!! Been up for 2 hours and it's time for breakfast....I'm thinkin' bacon, eggs, toast, and coffee. Not necessarily in that order....


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Been up sense 5 trying to convince myself to go to Meijer.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Send your wife that way you can start drinking now!!! Just tell her that you can’t drink all day if you don’t start in the morning


----------



## ress

Ummm, Ok. First I gota eat Bran Flakes and drink prune juice.... I bet if she buys Schlitz beer it would do the same?


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Ummm, Ok. First I gota eat Bran Flakes and drink prune juice.... I bet if she buys Schlitz beer it would do the same?


It did for me. Never liked that beer


----------



## sherman51

as I don't drink much any more I haven't tried any of the new brands. maybe i'll go out to the texas roadhouse 3 or 4 times a yr. then i'll drink 1 or 2 bud light or margaritas with my meal. the only other time I drink is at our family reunion. then I might drink as many as 4 to 6 over a 4 day reunion.


----------



## ress

Yeah I get like that for a spell. But then there's couple weeks that it taste so good that I'll have a couple a day. If the boys are home and they bring some of their local beers,,,,watch out!


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Yeah I get like that for a spell. But then there's couple weeks that it taste so good that I'll have a couple a day. If the boys are home and they bring some of their local beers,,,,watch out!


lol on the kids beer. there hasn't been any booze of any kind bought by me and brought into the house in probably over 20 yrs. now the wife buys a bottle every so often that sets here for ages. I don't touch it. I also have a niece that visits from out of state every once in a great while and she has to have her beer.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Cool video fixing a siezed Evinrude with a Honda Yardman Lawn mower.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Yeah I get like that for a spell. But then there's couple weeks that it taste so good that I'll have a couple a day. If the boys are home and they bring some of their local beers,,,,watch out!


Unless of course....someone buys your drinks at a ogf gettogeather


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup. Sat there the whole time and you barely spoke to me





Saugeye Tom said:


> Unless of course....someone buys your drinks at a ogf gettogeather


Yeah kinda wish he did talk to you a little more !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Unless of course....someone buys your drinks at a ogf gettogeather


You know anyone like this uncle sherm??


----------



## ress

mornin boyz.


----------



## 0utwest

Uncle Shermie you get that merc. 9.9 4 stroke on LOU you were asking about ? Looks like it would be a good kicker motor if you did .


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> You know anyone like this uncle sherm??


I remember outwest picking up my tab and paying for one beer for me and a soft drink for the wife. but I wasnt there for free drinks.

I spent most of my time talking to the guys at my table. I am sorry I didnt mingle and talk more with everyone. but even I can only talk so much.



0utwest said:


> Uncle Shermie you get that merc. 9.9 4 stroke on LOU you were asking about ? Looks like it would be a good kicker motor if you did .


naw I didnt get it.

if were allowed we'll be up the last 2 weeks of july.


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> I remember outwest picking up my tab and paying for one beer for me and a soft drink for the wife. but I wasnt there for free drinks.
> 
> I spent most of my time talking to the guys at my table. I am sorry I didnt mingle and talk more with everyone. but even I can only talk so much.
> 
> 
> 
> naw I didnt get it.
> 
> if were allowed we'll be up the last 2 weeks of july.


That was me sittng across from Sherm and his wife, good time.
Don't think the topic of muzzle loaders even came up.


----------



## sherman51

I cant believe all you guys have just went brain dead and have nothing to post about.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I cant believe all you guys have just went brain dead and have nothing to post about.


We're all speechless.


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> That was me sittng across from Sherm and his wife, good time.
> *Don't think the topic of muzzle loaders even came up.*


Think that get together was two yrs ago... BPCCVA(Before Purchase of Cheap CVA).
At that time, uncle Sherm was still gettin food sent to him every month by those poor Ethiopians while he was savin $ to purchase that new hunk a plastic with the bondo filled painted barrel.


----------



## Snakecharmer

…..


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Think that get together was two yrs ago... BPCCVA(Before Purchase of Cheap CVA).
> At that time, uncle Sherm was still gettin food sent to him every month by those poor Ethiopians while he was savin $ to purchase that new hunk a plastic with the bondo filled painted barrel.


i've just been waiting for you to bad mouth my gun again, lol. but when I was in tn I made a side trip to NC for the annual black powder shoot off. while I was there they had the cva matched against all comers. but it was so miss matched they made the cva shoot river pebbles against the other guns. even with this handicap the cva was victorious in all matches. and against the encore they declared it a no contest. because the encore was truly no match for the cva even though the cva was using gravel for bullets. now this puts an end to your BS. so lets not hear any more about how great the encore is.


----------



## sherman51

good morning to all you late stayers or early risers.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i've just been waiting for you to bad mouth my gun again, lol. but when I was in tn I made a side trip to NC for the annual black powder shoot off. while I was there they had the cva matched against all comers. but it was so miss matched they made the cva shoot river pebbles against the other guns. even with this handicap the cva was victorious in all matches. and against the encore they declared it a no contest. because the encore was truly no match for the cva even though the cva was using gravel for bullets. *now this puts an end to your BS. so lets not hear any more about how great the encore is.*


Uncle Sherm...I don't think I mentioned how great the Encore is in my last post.
I was just explaining to G.lock that the reason muzzle loaders weren't mentioned at that get together two years ago when he sat with you is cause at that time, you had just been brainwashed and fell for the slick CVA marketing hype and was Savin up for the plastic pig.
And don't think I mentioned the greatness of the Encore in several posts prior to my last one.
My several posts prior to that was encouraging everyone to tell you how sorry they were that you fell for the CVA hoopla and bought that hunk a junk. I did that cause we all have been guilty at some point in our lives for buyin somethin only to find out we got screwed and what we bought was similar to those cure all, snake oil meds slicksters used to peddle back in the day.
So when the time comes that you actually shoot your new prize and you yourself realize that you have been dooped, don't feel all that bad. Just do as others have done with their junk CVA's...hide it.
You can hide yours out in the pole barn under that mountain of hoarded toilet paper. Then you can get out the trusty ole Encore that you wouldn't sell BH cause you knew in your heart you would be going back to it and keep on steppin.

PS...I'm thinkin I got a pic of you that was sent to me taken at that get together of you eaten a big fat steak with a mixed drink by your plate.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Uncle Sherm...I don't think I mentioned how great the Encore is in my last post.
> I was just explaining to G.lock that the reason muzzle loaders weren't mentioned at that get together two years ago when he sat with you is cause at that time, you had just been brainwashed and fell for the slick CVA marketing hype and was Savin up for the plastic pig.
> And don't think I mentioned the greatness of the Encore in several posts prior to my last one.
> My several posts prior to that was encouraging everyone to tell you how sorry they were that you fell for the CVA hoopla and bought that hunk a junk. I did that cause we all have been guilty at some point in our lives for buyin somethin only to find out we got screwed and what we bought was similar to those cure all, snake oil meds slicksters used to peddle back in the day.
> So when the time comes that you actually shoot your new prize and you yourself realize that you have been dooped, don't feel all that bad. Just do as others have done with their junk CVA's...hide it.
> You can hide yours out in the pole barn under that mountain of hoarded toilet paper. Then you can get out the trusty ole Encore that you wouldn't sell BH cause you knew in your heart you would be going back to it and keep on steppin.
> 
> PS...I'm thinkin I got a pic of you that was sent to me taken at that get together of you eaten a big fat steak with a mixed drink by your plate.


i'm very sorry your encore was disqualified at the black powder shoot of the world. they was afraid it would blow up and hurt somebody they said the metal was to cheap to allow it to be shot after it missed a 50 yd target of a deer.

and if you got a picture of me just cherish it. but I had a tenderloin sandwich and a beer. once ow said he was picking up our tab we ate cheap. were just not like the pigs that would have soaked him.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ...
> and if you got a picture of me just cherish it. but I had a tenderloin sandwich and a beer. *once ow said he was picking up our tab we ate cheap. were just not like the pigs that would have soaked him.*


With you bein the upstanding fellar you are...wouldn't have expected anything else out of you.
Plus...we all know, since you pay more in taxes a year than the rest of us make, had you wanted to, you could have bought the whole bar with just one phone call.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> With you bein the upstanding fellar you are...wouldn't have expected anything else out of you.
> Plus...we all know, since you pay more in taxes a year than the rest of us make, had you wanted to, you could have bought the whole bar with just one phone call.


a fillet minion tenderloin....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> a fillet minion tenderloin....



WHAT???
SAY IT AINT SO!!!


----------



## sherman51

you guys are like a couple of old nags. give you corn and you *itch because you didn't get hay.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> a fillet minion tenderloin....


With this response from uncle Sherm:


sherman51 said:


> you guys are like a couple of old nags. give you corn and you *itch because you didn't get hay.


ST, you must be given the straight skinny on ole uncle Sherm at that get together.
And I've never known you to lie.
But most likely, in uncle Sherms defense, them fillet minion samichs was probably the cheapest thing on the menu like uncle Sherm said.
What do you s'pose that fillet minion tenderloin samich plus all them expensive drinks cost poor ole Outwest anyway...$50-$75?
Couldn't have been cheap!
Did Outwest have to spring fer two of them samichs plus drinks since uncle Sherm had Mrs Sherm with him?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> With this response from uncle Sherm:
> 
> 
> ST, you must be given the straight skinny on ole uncle Sherm at that get together.
> And I've never known you to lie.
> But most likely, in uncle Sherms defense, them fillet minion samichs was probably the cheapest thing on the menu like uncle Sherm said.
> What do you s'pose that fillet minion tenderloin samich plus all them expensive drinks cost poor ole Outwest anyway...$50-$75?
> Couldn't have been cheap!
> Did Outwest have to spring fer two of them samichs plus drinks since uncle Sherm had Mrs Sherm with him?


all i'll say is ow is a stand up guy. I was totally surprised when he volunteered to pick up our tab. not having any idea what we might order. KUDO'S to him.


----------



## ress

Me and the King!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Me and the King!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


In front of the beer cooler go figure.....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning from the turkey blind


----------



## sherman51

wake up guys lets get this thread moving. good morning.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Finished Tiger King and off to the Ozarks....There are some weird people in this world...


----------



## MagicMarker

Got him


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Finished Tiger King and off to the Ozarks....There are some weird people in this world...


there is some weird people on this thread.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Got him


----------



## Zanderis

sherman51 said:


> there is some weird people on this thread.


----------



## sherman51

bh are you sick? you have let me down. you haven't been posting much lately, and its got me a little worried about you. you, fw, lazy, and myself is what keeps this thread interesting.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 353161
> View attachment 353163
> View attachment 353165
> View attachment 353167


Congrats on a Great looking bird M&M!

Mornin all...


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> bh are you sick? you have let me down. you haven't been posting much lately, and its got me a little worried about you. you, fw, lazy, and myself is what keeps this thread interesting.


 I’m really really sick


----------



## Hatchetman

Hate to hear that BH, take care of yourself. Your not talking about the mentality part are you?....


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I’m really really sick


Hopefully not the corana-19. What does the doc say?


----------



## 1basshunter

It is Corana and you guys don’t Want it !!!!! I’m still at home and my wife stop by each day to see how I’m doing.


----------



## ditchdigger

1basshunter said:


> It is Corana and you guys don’t Want it !!!!! I’m still at home and my wife stop by each day to see how I’m doing.


Get well! Do you know where you got it?


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> It is Corana and you guys don’t Want it !!!!! I’m still at home and my wife stop by each day to see how I’m doing.


Wow sorry to hear that Rob. Hoping for a speedy recovery!
Hope your wife didn't bring it home with her.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Prayers Sent.....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sorry to hear that BH..Prayers..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> It is Corana and you guys don’t Want it !!!!! I’m still at home and my wife stop by each day to see how I’m doing.


ID YOU NEED ANYTHING. let me know...no num nums though


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ditchdigger said:


> Get well! Do you know where you got it?


I just got off the phone with him. He said kissing saugeye when he turns them loose


----------



## Saugeye Tom

So....basshunter...( ROB) has tested positive. He feels better a bit today but has about 10 more days to go at home. His wife is a dr and checks on him daily. They have a few houses and he is staying on buckeye lake. he would like me to tell sherm to kiss his bass and is saving up for him. He sends thanks to all and has a bit of trouble typing.....Tom


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> I just got off the phone with him. He said kissing saugeye when he turns them loose


Don't you have to catch them to turn them loose?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

He has no idea where he caught it...maybe the grocery store


----------



## Snakecharmer

Using Magic Marker's turkey gun


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bang


----------



## Snakecharmer

It worked...Right on target...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> He has no idea where he caught it...maybe the grocery store


Probably on a beer run....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hang in there Rob...I'm only kidding.


----------



## fastwater

Very sorry to hear that BH.
Prayers sent...


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I’m really really sick


I just had a bad feeling something was wrong. get well soon bh. you will be in my prayers tonight for sure.

I have a brother in the pen for driving to many times on suspended licenses. just found out today he has it also. god bless you both.

snake your getting good at sniping.


----------



## Lazy 8

BH, so sorry to hear you got a case of Covid-19. Some people barely knew they had it and others feel like an elephant is sitting on their chest while they try to breathe. 
Listen and do what your Doctor tells you. She loves you. We all do. 
You're on the top of my prayer list.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> I’m really really sick


Rest and get well.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m up but going back to bed. Doings a Sherman


----------



## icebucketjohn

Recover fast bh.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I’m up but going back to bed. Doings a Sherman


hey buddy there's nothing wrong with getting a little rest.

good morning to you and all the derailers. prayers sent last night. will keep you in my daily prayers until you are well.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up and. In turkey blind again. Couple gobbled to the north of me their Waking up too


----------



## One guy and a boat

1basshunter said:


> I’m really really sick


Rest up and get well soon bh. Prayers sent for you.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

BH I wish you well! I'am sure your being looked after by our Lord and Savior. I feel so bad for the ones suffering with no loved ones.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all, it's coffee time.
BH, you've got a lot of people pulling for you around here. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> I just got off the phone with him. He said kissing saugeye when he turns them loose


That's what happens when you turn those saugeyes loose....eat em!!! Get well BH....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

^^^Lol!
A poor mans 5th wheel setup.
That's some real ingenuity right there.
Looks like a wreck waitin to happen.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Hey! They didn't connect the safety chains!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

you could get that setup for under $30 at Harbor Freight!!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lil' Rob said:


> Hey! They didn't connect the safety chains!


Rob, if that all gave way, the LAST thing I would want is that trailer still connected to me! 

BUT>>>> the lights are hooked up!


----------



## 0utwest

?


----------



## 0utwest

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 353413


Looks like maybe Indiana License plates ? Delivering ? So the mailman cant steal it ?


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> *Looks like maybe Indiana License plates ?* Delivering ? So the mailman cant steal it ?


You don't s'pose...nah...couldn't be...


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> You don't s'pose...nah...couldn't be...


Sherman's spending his and his wife's incentive check.


----------



## ress

I think that's Alex's truck that his, can't remember if it son n law or what ever took and wouldn't give back.......









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

0utwest said:


> Looks like maybe Indiana License plates ? Delivering ? So the mailman cant steal it ?


Looks like Indiana plates to me. Wonder what he’s buying now? Hmmm.....


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You don't s'pose...nah...couldn't be...


there's more people than me from Indiana. besides I could never pull off that hitch.



Snakecharmer said:


> Sherman's spending his and his wife's incentive check.


we haven't even got a smell of that money yet. the wife read it would be with our ss check on the 3rd.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Looks like Indiana plates to me. *Wonder what he’s buying now? *Hmmm.....


Prolly more toilet paper.
Poor old lady on the walker he knocked down in the store and beat out of that TP before hasn't been able to take a dump in a month.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Prolly more toilet paper.
> Poor old lady on the walker he knocked down in the store and beat out of that TP before hasn't been able to take a dump in a month.


I heard about a guy that bought 10,000 worth of TP and sanitizer and tried to take it back the other day and had to think of Sherm because it was charmin  I heard they refused to take it back. Probably because he didn’t get him check yet and needed money to buy something....


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Prolly more toilet paper.
> Poor old lady on the walker he knocked down in the store and beat out of that TP before hasn't been able to take a dump in a month.


Well I think I got it figured out what the purchase might be ? He has a lot of trouble with the old ford dually pulling boats , campers , semi-load of t-p . and now he stepped up to a Dodge dually 4x4 with a Cummins !


----------



## Burkcarp1

0utwest said:


> Well I think I got it figured out what the purchase might be ? He has a lot of trouble with the old ford dually pulling boats , campers , semi-load of t-p . and now he stepped up to a Dodge dually 4x4 with a Cummins !
> View attachment 353433


Wow that’s a nice upgrade....


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I heard about a guy that bought 10,000 worth of TP and sanitizer and tried to take it back the other day and had to think of Sherm because it was charmin  I heard they refused to take it back. Probably because he didn’t get him check yet and needed money to buy something....


I'm hopin all them TP hoarders that bought up all the TP cleaning off the shelves so nobody else has any gets stopped up and have to call roto rooter to take a dump.



0utwest said:


> Well I think I got it figured out what the purchase might be ? He has a lot of trouble with the old ford dually pulling boats , campers , semi-load of t-p . and now he stepped up to a Dodge dually 4x4 with a Cummins !
> View attachment 353433


I was kinda wishin he would use that $ for some groceries so them poor starvin Ethiopians could stop sendin him their food every month.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> I think that's Alex's truck that his, can't remember if it son n law or what ever took and wouldn't give back.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


NOOOOOOOOO[OOO[OOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Prolly more toilet paper.
> Poor old lady on the walker he knocked down in the store and beat out of that TP before hasn't been able to take a dump in a month.


He broke her bottle of Geritrol too.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> I heard about a guy that bought 10,000 worth of TP and sanitizer and tried to take it back the other day and had to think of Sherm because it was charmin  I heard they refused to take it back. Probably because he didn’t get him check yet and needed money to buy something....


Yep most stores around me have signs - NO RETURNS....Afraid of contamination once it has left the store.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey Sherm was this you?


----------



## MagicMarker

Up and atem its after six back in turkey blind till the rain gets here. Yesterday had another Tom coming 75 yds till a live hen Hollared and took him other way


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I heard about a guy that bought 10,000 worth of TP and sanitizer and tried to take it back the other day and had to think of Sherm because it was charmin  I heard they refused to take it back. Probably because he didn’t get him check yet and needed money to buy something....


I cant believe after reading all the past posts that you would start ragging on me to.



fastwater said:


> I'm hopin all them TP hoarders that bought up all the TP cleaning off the shelves so nobody else has any gets stopped up and have to call roto rooter to take a dump.
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda wishin he would use that $ for some groceries so them poor starvin Ethiopians could stop sendin him their food every month.


you have no room to talk. you and lazy are the biggest hoarders on the planet. you guy got it by the semi load before it even made it to the store.



Lazy 8 said:


> He broke her bottle of Geritrol too.


should have known you would get your 2 cents in this.



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 353479
> Hey Sherm was this you?


LOL, no I don't have a 5th wheel.


----------



## Hatchetman

0utwest said:


> Looks like maybe Indiana License plates ? Delivering ? So the mailman cant steal it ?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I cant believe after reading all the past posts that you would start ragging on me to.
> 
> 
> 
> you have no room to talk. you and lazy are the biggest hoarders on the planet. you guy got it by the semi load before it even made it to the store.
> 
> 
> 
> should have known you would get your 2 cents in this.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, no I don't have a 5th wheel.


Shermie, I'm sorry, please forgive me, I didn't realize that was your Geritrol.


----------



## Hatchetman

Just to let you fellow derailers know....My son-in-law is a CBP officer in San Diego. He just tested positive for the Chinese Virus 19 and is in quarantine at home. Slight symptoms and feeling like a slight cold. He's in excellent health, wife, three kids. Say a prayer if you see fit....Thanks


----------



## fastwater

^^^Am very sorry to hear that Hatchetman.
Prayers out to him, your daughter and rest of family.

Was just informed by a very good friend that his son(a close friend also) that works for OBC is sick and has tested positive as well.
He is running a 103temp. and has lost his sense of both taste and smell. He too, at age 29 is in excellent condition.
His wife, pregnant of 5 mos., moved in with her parents at the onset and has quarantined herself within her parents house. So far, thankfully, she has no signs of infection.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, I'm sorry, please forgive me, I didn't realize that was your Geritrol.


LOL,not to worry lazy.



Hatchetman said:


> Just to let you fellow derailers know....My son-in-law is a CBP officer in San Diego. He just tested positive for the Chinese Virus 19 and is in quarantine at home. Slight symptoms and feeling like a slight cold. He's in excellent health, wife, three kids. Say a prayer if you see fit....Thanks


I don't think its done making its rounds yet. my brother tested positive for it in prison but has no symptoms as of yet. he is in poor health and may not make it if he has a bad case.

i'll pray for him and bh and you guys pray for my brother.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Prayers Sent. I'm worried about my nephew who works for a prison in southern Illinois. What a bad disease.


----------



## ress

Anyone see that mayor from Vegas interview? WOW!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Saw it!
And while she was talking, thought of the ruthlessness of Griselda Blanco aka 'the black widow' or ''the Cocaine Godmother'.
Thought to myself...this person is either really not all there...or, she is 'being driven' or 'pushed' to open things up by outside influences more concerned about their personal $ greed rather than lives and safety.


----------



## ress

Prayers to all.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Prayers Sent. I'm worried about my nephew who works for a prison in southern Illinois. What a bad disease.


thats not a good place for prisoners or guards.



fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Saw it!
> And while she was talking, thought of the ruthlessness of Griselda Blanco aka 'the black widow' or ''the Cocaine Godmother'.
> Thought to myself...this person is either really not all there...or, she is 'being driven' or 'pushed' to open things up by outside influences more concerned about their personal $ greed rather than lives and safety.


I thought the same thing about Georgia opening back up. were going to be in worse shape if we open up to much to fast. but for some like fl opening its beaches its the all mighty dollar. lives is just about numbers as long as the rich get richer.


----------



## Nauti cat

Prayers to all, here in S.C. governor opened beaches but local communities are not letting non residents on the Islands which is a smart thing.


----------



## 1basshunter

lives is just about numbers as long as the rich get richer.[/QUOTE]
Dam right


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> LOL,not to worry lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its done making its rounds yet. my brother tested positive for it in prison but has no symptoms as of yet. he is in poor health and may not make it if he has a bad case.
> 
> i'll pray for him and bh and you guys pray for my brother.


Thanks Shermie.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> lives is just about numbers as long as the rich get richer.


Dam right[/QUOTE]
BH, are you any better?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman/Fastwawa, there's ALWAYS room for one more on my prayer list. I would love to have a name of some kind.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Dam right


BH, are you any better?[/QUOTE]
Starting to feel a little better and when I’m better I’m going to make up for lost time on my buddy Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

All this talk about people getting sick with the Kung Flu...did y'all hear about Lil' Kimmie? I guess he ain't doing to good but there keeping that one on the low down. (No, I didn't mean to say down low)


----------



## Lazy 8

NFL Draft coming up. All I want to see is Joe Burrow. Will he go to the Bengals?
Stay tuned.


----------



## Lazy 8

I guess this is worth repeating, let's go Joe!

NFL Draft coming up. All I want to see is Joe Burrow. Will he go to the Bengals?
Stay tuned.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I guess this is worth repeating, let's go Joe!
> 
> NFL Draft coming up. All I want to see is Joe Burrow. Will he go to the Bengals?
> Stay tuned.


Cinci's on the clock


----------



## Snakecharmer

The pick is in...…..Joe Burrow


----------



## Lazy 8

I hope he does the Bengals some good.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> BH, are you any better?


Starting to feel a little better and when I’m better I’m going to make up for lost time on my buddy Sherman [/QUOTE]

bring it on buddy. it'll just be good to have you well and back on the thread.



Lazy 8 said:


> All this talk about people getting sick with the Kung Flu...did y'all hear about Lil' Kimmie? I guess he ain't doing to good but there keeping that one on the low down. (No, I didn't mean to say down low)


I don't think its his down low there (ot oh I meant to say low down, lol.) worried about. it his big head. I heard he might be brain dead, lol. couldn't happen to a more deserving guy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Poop...Arizona took Simmons...


----------



## ress

FROM??????!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning everyone put turkey in smoker this morning will see how it turns out


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> Morning everyone put turkey in smoker this morning will see how it turns out


Good Morning MM and the rest of you Derailers. Get Well Basshunter!


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Hatchetman/Fastwawa, there's ALWAYS room for one more on my prayer list. I would love to have a name of some kind.


How do I message you ?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> How do I message you ?


Click my name>click start conversation>start the conversation.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Click my name>click start conversation>start the conversation.


yep its really easy. when you click on name a small screen comes up with there info and the start conversation that you click on. fill in the subject and then your message.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


>


My brotha from anotha Mutha. 
Heee, hee, hee, hee, hee.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...


Hatchetman said:


> How do I message you ?





Lazy 8 said:


> Click my name>click start conversation>start the conversation.





sherman51 said:


> yep its really easy. when you click on name a small screen comes up with there info and the start conversation that you click on. fill in the subject and then your message.



Don't you guys be sayin things bout poor ole uncle Sherm's cheap CVA in them PM's either.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> Don't you guys be sayin things bout poor ole uncle Sherm's cheap CVA in them PM's either.


Doesn't PM stand for Private Messaging?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Doesn't PM stand for Private Messaging?


I thought it meant Please Moan..


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Doesn't PM stand for Private Messaging?


Guess you're right!!!
Go ahead and talk about uncle Sherm and his cheap CVA all you want.


----------



## ress

ress said:


> FROM??????!!


Clemson! In case ya didnt know................


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you guys be sayin things bout poor ole uncle Sherm's cheap CVA in them PM's either.


its been a long day. i'm so tired i'm not even going to comment on your piece of cheap crap junk that was barred from shooting at the world championship black powder shoot off in NC because they were unsafe and missed the target on most shots.


----------



## MagicMarker

Started a new project today. Portable deer blind from an old hopper wagon


----------



## MagicMarker

Will post another pic when finished


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> its been a long day. i'm so tired i'm not even going to comment on *your piece of cheap crap junk that was barred from shooting at the world championship black powder shoot off in NC because they were unsafe and missed the target on most shots.*


With all that fake news and hot air you sure you didn't used to work for CNN?


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Click my name>click start conversation>start the conversation.


I do that but "Start conversation" doesn't come up. Why doesn't it?


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you guys be sayin things bout poor ole uncle Sherm's cheap CVA in them PM's either.


"Start conversation" is missing for Lazy 8 on my screen when I click his name, it comes up for everyone else. You not allowed to talk Lazy?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> "Start conversation" is missing for Lazy 8 on my screen when I click his name, it comes up for everyone else. You not allowed to talk Lazy?


Maybe my box is full. Let me delete some...


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> I do that but "Start conversation" doesn't come up. Why doesn't it?


You've got mail...


----------



## sherman51

to heck with you all i'm going back to bed.


----------



## sherman51

good morning men. i'll be back later. now I need coffee.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up. Just walked back to the turkey blind


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 353745


you look like you've got a hangover.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> you look like you've got a hangover.


He always looks like that....


----------



## bajuski

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 353745



HEY, I saw your pic on the sex offender list


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> You've got mail...


So do you....


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys so far today it looks like Shermans thinks he still has a great muzzleloader and lazy and Hatchetman are sending each other love notes by pm’s


----------



## Zanderis

sherman51 said:


> good morning men. i'll be back later. now I need coffee.


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys so far today it looks like Shermans thinks he still has a great muzzleloader and lazy and Hatchetman are sending each other love notes by pm’s



Don't try to get between me and Lazy!! Finally got him to talk to me and I don't need you tryin to get in on the action....And Sherm's excuse for a muzzleloader still sucks....


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys so far today it looks like Shermans thinks he still has a great muzzleloader and lazy and Hatchetman are sending each other love notes by pm’s


Hey BH! Welcome back! It sounds like you're coming around. Did your Doctor/Wife clear you for posting here? 
You didn't miss a whole lot while you were out of it. 
Are you going to donate your antibodies to the sick? Some of us around here are sick, but in a different way.


----------



## 1basshunter

I will be donating some my Dr wife told me that I am I’m starting to feel a lot better so much that I’m going to be fishing in the canal in the back yard but not going to take the boat out.... may do that in a few more days


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 353745


I feel like he looks.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> I will be donating some my Dr wife told me that I am I’m starting to feel a lot better so much that I’m going to be fishing in the canal in the back yard but not going to take the boat out.... may do that in a few more days


Good to read this! Enjoy the nice day before the rain comes back.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I will be donating some my Dr wife told me that I am I’m starting to feel a lot better so much that I’m going to be fishing in the canal in the back yard but not going to take the boat out.... may do that in a few more days


Are you down in the Millersport area? Is that canal the one the canal boats used to navigate?


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I feel like he looks.


That bad? Even after coffee?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys so far today it looks like Shermans thinks he still has a great muzzleloader and lazy and Hatchetman are sending each other love notes by pm’s


it just great that your wits are still working. I don't just think I have a great ml. after going to the black powder shoot off in NC and seeing first hand just how well it shot beating all comers. with the finger removable breach plug it was the easiest one to clean also. and it made the encore like you and fw own ashamed to keep shooting. so the barred the encore from shooting because of safety and accuracy concerns.



Hatchetman said:


> Don't try to get between me and Lazy!! Finally got him to talk to me and I don't need you tryin to get in on the action....And Sherm's excuse for a muzzleloader still sucks....


I don't have to make excuses for the cva. but that lead slinger you are so fond of wasnt even a contender at the black powder shoot out. after about 150 yrd the bullet made a nose dive. the cva ddid start dropping after 250 yrds but was very accurate out to 300 yrds. 300 yrds was the longest shots taken. and the cva was second to none.



bobk said:


> I feel like he looks.


man I feel sorry for you. you must have the virus to. we have been praying for bh. should we add you to the list

a lot of guys at the shoot off that owned the encore looked something like that. was you there? the only 2 production guns there that was accurate at 300 yrds was the new Remington 700 and the long range cva's. and the one like I have with the heat seeking power belt bullets was the winner.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> That bad? Even after coffee?


congrats lazy you just got 300. I had to go outside in the middle of my post and blew it. with all the snippers around i'm happy for you.


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> it just great that your wits are still working. I don't just think I have a great ml. after going to the black powder shoot off in NC and seeing first hand just how well it shot beating all comers. with the finger removable breach plug it was the easiest one to clean also. and it made the encore like you and fw own ashamed to keep shooting. so the barred the encore from shooting because of safety and accuracy concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to make excuses for the cva. but that lead slinger you are so fond of wasnt even a contender at the black powder shoot out. after about 150 yrd the bullet made a nose dive. the cva ddid start dropping after 250 yrds but was very accurate out to 300 yrds. 300 yrds was the longest shots taken. and the cva was second to none.
> 
> 
> 
> man I feel sorry for you. you must have the virus to. we have been praying for bh. should we add you to the list
> 
> a lot of guys at the shoot off that owned the encore looked something like that. was you there? the only 2 production guns there that was accurate at 300 yrds was the new Remington 700 and the long range cva's. and the one like I have with the heat seeking power belt bullets was the winner.


I know one thing, if BS was electricity, you would be a power house. Doesn't start dropping till 250 out, ya right....


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> I know one thing, if BS was electricity, you would be a power house. Doesn't start dropping till 250 out, ya right....


I don't get where your coming from. if it wasnt for BS this thread would already been extinct. i'm just better than most except fw and bh.

if you shoot a deer at 200 yrds you don't need to aim high. but it drops enough you need to aim high at 250 yrds so to me thats where it starts dropping. i'm not 100% sure but I believe it drops only 23" at 300 yrds. but thats shooting 3" high at 100 yrds.


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> I know one thing, if BS was electricity, you would be a power house. Doesn't start dropping till 250 out, ya right....


Yep...no doubt, our very own uncle Sherm could put a nuclear power plant to shame.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I don't get where your coming from. if it wasnt for BS this thread would already been extinct. i'm just better than most except fw and bh.
> 
> *if you shoot a deer at 200 yrds you don't need to aim high.* but it drops enough you need to aim high at 250 yrds so to me thats where it starts dropping. i'm not 100% sure but I believe it drops only 23" at 300 yrds. but thats shooting 3" high at 100 yrds.


That would depend on your load...and what yardage you're zero'd at with that load.
101...projectile start dropping as soon as it leaves the bore.


----------



## MagicMarker

You can’t beat gravity


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you down in the Millersport area? Is that canal the one the canal boats used to navigate?


I’m in Thornville not by millersport


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> That would depend on your load...and what yardage you're zero'd at with that load.
> 101...projectile start dropping as soon as it leaves the bore.


i'm truly sorry old buddy but your wrong on this one. it leaves the barrel low and climbs until it starts dropping. with a magnum load if you sight in doa at 50 yrds it will be about 2" high at 100 yrds. check the ballistics on any ml and get back to me. this ain't no BS.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> i'm truly sorry old buddy but your wrong on this one. it leaves the barrel low and climbs until it starts dropping. with a magnum load if you sight in doa at 50 yrds it will be about 2" high at 100 yrds. check the ballistics on any ml and get back to me. this ain't no BS.


Bullets don’t climb (how do they know which way is up) as soon as a bullet leaves barrel it starts to drop. (Gravity) barrel and scope aren’t parallel. Barrel angles up and scope is straight line of site so it intersects bullet path once and then again at 2nd point of aim. Once again you can’t beat gravity


----------



## Lazy 8

Will and how far will a .243 shoot flatly?
Before scope compensation comes into play?


----------



## bobk

200 yrds.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> That bad? Even after coffee?


Even worse after coffee.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Bullets don’t climb (how do they know which way is up) as soon as a bullet leaves barrel it starts to drop. (Gravity) barrel and scope aren’t parallel. Barrel angles up and scope is straight line of site so it intersects bullet path once and then again at 2nd point of aim. Once again you can’t beat gravity


Correctomundo MM




sherman51 said:


> *i'm truly sorry old buddy but your wrong on this one. it leaves the barrel low and climbs until it starts dropping.* with a magnum load if you sight in doa at 50 yrds it will be about 2" high at 100 yrds. check the ballistics on any ml and get back to me. *this ain't no BS.*


...and this speaks volumes to the reasons them slicksters at CVA was able to bamboozle you on that cheap rifle and new fangled boolits.

You might outta read Magic Markers post again paying particular attention to the laws of 'gravity' and do a bit of research about bullet tragectory.

FWIW...regardless of caliber...BB gun to BAR to cannon...and whether it be a powderpuff load or the hottest magnum load there is...all projectiles start dropping as soon as they leave the barrel. Bullets DO NOT have a straight line of trajectory to target. They are lobbed in to POI.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Bullets don’t climb (how do they know which way is up) as soon as a bullet leaves barrel it starts to drop. (Gravity) barrel and scope aren’t parallel. Barrel angles up and scope is straight line of site so it intersects bullet path once and then again at 2nd point of aim. Once again you can’t beat gravity


this one you can prove to yourself. take your ml to the range sight in at 50 yrds with a shooting vice then move to 100yrd and shoot and you'll be hitting high.



fastwater said:


> Correctomundo MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this speaks volumes to the reasons them slicksters at CVA was able to bamboozle you on that cheap rifle and new fangled boolits.
> 
> You might outta read Magic Markers post again paying particular attention to the laws of 'gravity' and do a bit of research about bullet tragectory.
> 
> FWIW...regardless of caliber...BB gun to BAR to cannon...and whether it be a powderpuff load or the hottest magnum load there is...all projectiles start dropping as soon as they leave the barrel. Bullets DO NOT have a straight line of trajectory to target. They are lobbed in to POI.


you just proved my point in your last statement. the bullet does in fact climb until it reaches the top of the lob then starts dropping.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Couple questions uncle Sherm.
1)With a zero of 5yds, how many times will the bullet pass point of zero before it falls to the ground? Please explain your answer.

2) With a zero of 0yds, how many times will the bullet pass point of zero before it falls to the ground? Please explain your answer if different from answer to question #1.

Here's a couple more brain teasers for ya:

Your dead zero'd at say 100yds on perfectly flat ground.

You shoot *up hill *the same 100 yds. using the exact POA as used on flat ground.
Is your bullet POI gonna be dead center exactly like shooting on flat ground? Or will bullet POI be a bit high...or low.?

Now you shoot *down hill* the same 100yds. Bullet POI gonna be exactly like shooting on flat ground...or a bit high or low?


----------



## Daveo76

Hello guys, the ol lady just told me I didn't need a mask to get on the puter


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^Couple questions uncle Sherm.
> 1)With a zero of 5yds, how many times will the bullet pass point of zero before it falls to the ground? Please explain your answer.
> 
> 2) With a zero of 0yds, how many times will the bullet pass point of zero before it falls to the ground? Please explain your answer if different from answer to question #1.
> 
> Here's a couple more brain teasers for ya:
> 
> Your dead zero'd at say 100yds on perfectly flat ground.
> 
> You shoot *up hill *the same 100 yds. using the exact POA as used on flat ground.
> Is your bullet POI gonna be dead center exactly like shooting on flat ground? Or will bullet POI be a bit high...or low.?
> 
> Now you shoot *down hill* the same 100yds. Bullet POI gonna be exactly like shooting on flat ground...or a bit high or low?


why even bother!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> why even bother!


Now uncle Sherm...there's not a trick question in there.
And if'n you're gonna attempt to stretch that cva out... slingin them new magical subsonic boolits at live targets, you might outta know the answers to em.
Again...I'm sorry you think otherwise, but the boolit starts dropping when it leaves the barrel. Don't care if'n ya point the rifle up at a 45 degree angle like a howitzer and shoot it.


----------



## ress

I'll ask my son who took a shooting class in collage if they studied this topic. They shoot about everything including 50 cal.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Now uncle Sherm...there's not a trick question in there.
> And if'n you're gonna attempt to stretch that cva out... slingin them new magical subsonic boolits at live targets, you might outta know the answers to em.
> Again...I'm sorry you think otherwise, but the boolit starts dropping when it leaves the barrel. Don't care if'n ya point the rifle up at a 45 degree angle like a howitzer and shoot it.


let me ask you a couple of questions then i give up.

if the bullet is climbing up to its peak how can it be falling and going up at the same time?

so what your saying is if i throw a baseball up then its falling as soon as it leaves my hand.

then why doesn't the space shuttle hit the ground instead of just going higher?


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Bullets don’t climb (how do they know which way is up) as soon as a bullet leaves barrel it starts to drop. (Gravity) barrel and scope aren’t parallel. Barrel angles up and scope is straight line of site so it intersects bullet path once and then again at 2nd point of aim. Once again you can’t beat gravity


See if you can see it in picture


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> let me ask you a couple of questions then i give up.
> 
> if the bullet is climbing up to its peak how can it be falling and going up at the same time?
> 
> so what your saying is if i throw a baseball up then its falling as soon as it leaves my hand.
> 
> then why doesn't the space shuttle hit the ground instead of just going higher?


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> I don't get where your coming from. if it wasnt for BS this thread would already been extinct. i'm just better than most except fw and bh.
> 
> if you shoot a deer at 200 yrds you don't need to aim high. but it drops enough you need to aim high at 250 yrds so to me thats where it starts dropping. i'm not 100% sure but I believe it drops only 23" at 300 yrds. but thats shooting 3" high at 100 yrds.


Just in case and I mean just in case


sherman51 said:


> let me ask you a couple of questions then i give up.
> 
> if the bullet is climbing up to its peak how can it be falling and going up at the same time?
> 
> so what your saying is if i throw a baseball up then its falling as soon as it leaves my hand.
> 
> then why doesn't the space shuttle hit the ground instead of just going higher?


Because it's got a rocket on it's ass ???? And once it enters our atmosphere it starts dropping like a rock, or a bullet....


----------



## threeten

fastwater said:


> ^^^Couple questions uncle Sherm.
> 1)With a zero of 5yds, how many times will the bullet pass point of zero before it falls to the ground? Please explain your answer.
> 
> 2) With a zero of 0yds, how many times will the bullet pass point of zero before it falls to the ground? Please explain your answer if different from answer to question #1.
> 
> Here's a couple more brain teasers for ya:
> 
> Your dead zero'd at say 100yds on perfectly flat ground.
> 
> You shoot *up hill *the same 100 yds. using the exact POA as used on flat ground.
> Is your bullet POI gonna be dead center exactly like shooting on flat ground? Or will bullet POI be a bit high...or low.?
> 
> Now you shoot *down hill* the same 100yds. Bullet POI gonna be exactly like shooting on flat ground...or a bit high or low?


After some of them seeds... they all be a bit high


----------



## sherman51

i forgot to say good morning guys so how about a good afternoon. i think the rain has passed for today and were seeing some sun.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> i forgot to say good morning guys so how about a good afternoon. i think the rain has passed for today and were seeing some sun.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> sherman51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot to say good morning guys so how about a good afternoon. i think the rain has passed for today and were seeing some sun.
Click to expand...

. Good afternoon Uncle Sherm


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> its falling as soon as it leaves my hand.
> 
> *Answer: Yes*
> 
> then why doesn't the space shuttle hit the ground instead of just going higher?


*Answer: like Hatchetman said...it's got a rocket attached to it propelling it. Let that rocket fail and stop propelling the shuttle while in our atmosphere, then it will immediately start dropping same as any other projectile...including a baseball.
*
Since Gravity never changes and is constant*, *with all non motorized projectiles, those projectiles start falling as soon as they are launched.
It's Newtons law!

Maybe this will help explain:





Good afternoon all...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> *Answer: like Hatchetman said...it's got a rocket attached to it propelling it. Let that rocket fail and stop propelling the shuttle while in our atmosphere, then it will immediately start dropping same as any other projectile...including a baseball.
> *
> Since Gravity never changes and is constant*, *with all non motorized projectiles, those projectiles start falling as soon as they are launched.
> It's Newtons law!
> 
> Maybe this will help explain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon all...


this is a no win for either of us. you cant convince me that a bullet propelled out the barrel at close to 2000' per second and is traveling up is actually falling. and i cant convince you otherwise. so we are at a closed road.

now the encore does drop straight into the ground when shot, LOL.. i shot my ml today and couldnt believe how accurate it is. after sighting in which took 2 shots with a vice at 50 yrds. then i shot a 3 shot group with the vise. i had one out of round hole. if i dont make a good hit its not the guns fault, its mine. i did take a few shots off a tri pod for nice groups. but i think the 45 with 280 grn bullets kicks a little harder than the 50 with 240 grn bullets. but again that could just be me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> this is a no win for either of us. you cant convince me that a bullet propelled out the barrel at close to 2000' per second and is traveling up is actually falling. and i cant convince you otherwise. so we are at a closed road.
> 
> now the encore does drop straight into the ground when shot, LOL.. i shot my ml today and couldnt believe how accurate it is. after sighting in which took 2 shots with a vice at 50 yrds. then i shot a 3 shot group with the vise. i had one out of round hole. if i dont make a good hit its not the guns fault, its mine. i did take a few shots off a tri pod for nice groups. but i think the 45 with 280 grn bullets kicks a little harder than the 50 with 240 grn bullets. but again that could just be me.


Yep, you did real good stretching that freshly painted cva all the way out there to 50 yards for that group. Just about maxes it out I would say....And it's a no win for you on the closed road....


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> *this is a no win for either of us.* you cant convince me that a bullet propelled out the barrel at close to 2000' per second and is traveling up is actually falling. and i cant convince you otherwise. so we are at a closed road.
> ...


You're killin me uncle Sherm...

Correction in your above post uncle Sherm. On my end, nothing I posted was about losing or winning.
Laws of physics are just that....factual laws.
They are not my laws...I didn't make them up. They have been discovered and proven long ago by those a lot smarter than you and I.
Whether we choose to believe/accept proven laws of physics is purely up to us.
IMO, If we choose to not believe something that's been 100% proven solely cause we don't understand it, we have two choices:
A) either research and learn so we do understand it.
B) close our mind and blow it off as not being possible regardless of proven data.

The bad thing about choosing option B, is when a discussion on a specific topic comes up, the person that has chosen option B on that subject often makes comments in the discussion that are incorrect and they can't defend/justify those comments.

Sooo...it's not really a matter of winning or losing.
It's a matter of whether the person that chose option B on the subject should have made their comments or not.

P.S. Please don't shoot over 50yds at a live target with that junk CVA.


----------



## Snakecharmer

On a positive note, I 'm heading out in the morning to do some crappie fishing with Shortdrift. Hopefully we'll find some hungry fish.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> On a positive note, I 'm heading out in the morning to do some crappie fishing with Shortdrift. Hopefully we'll find some hungry fish.


my guess is the crappie will be moving into shallow water on the north side of bays where the water is warmer. thats where i would start anyway.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> You're killin me uncle Sherm...
> 
> Correction in your above post uncle Sherm. On my end, nothing I posted was about losing or winning.
> Laws of physics are just that....factual laws.
> They are not my laws...I didn't make them up. They have been discovered and proven long ago by those a lot smarter than you and I.
> Whether we choose to believe/accept proven laws of physics is purely up to us.
> IMO, If we choose to not believe something that's been 100% proven solely cause we don't understand it, we have two choices:
> A) either research and learn so we do understand it.
> B) close our mind and blow it off as not being possible regardless of proven data.
> 
> The bad thing about choosing option B, is when a discussion on a specific topic comes up, the person that has chosen option B on that subject often makes comments in the discussion that are incorrect and they can't defend/justify those comments.
> 
> Sooo...it's not really a matter of winning or losing.
> It's a matter of whether the person that chose option B on the subject should have made their comments or not.
> 
> P.S. Please don't shoot over 50yds at a live target with that junk CVA.


I would have gave you a like if it wasn’t for that last line


----------



## M R DUCKS

fasrwater...you are risking a ban, 
No facts allowed on this thread !


----------



## fastwater

M R DUCKS said:


> fasrwater...you are risking a ban,
> No facts allowed on this thread !


Ooops...you are right!
Let's go back to lieing about how great a CVA is.


----------



## fastwater

Dp


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 354185


This is hilarious! Lolololololololololo


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Ooops...you are right!
> Let's go back to lieing about how great a CVA is.


lie is what you do best. when you brag on a piece of trash that you own its a joke. i've never heard anyone lie like you. the cva accura v2 has proven time and again its the most accurate break action on the market.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> lie is what you do best. when you brag on a piece of trash that you own its a joke. i've never heard anyone lie like you. the cva accura v2 has proven time and again its the most accurate break action on the market.


And to think I was just tryin to help ya understand long range boolit tragectory a bit better so you could fine tune that super duper, laser accurate long range CVA pea shooter.

Please don't take it out on me cause you found out you couldn't get that plastic pig to shoot past 50yds.
It might be time to quit tormentin yourself and hide that thing in the basement like we was talkin about earlier and get that fine shootin Encore back out. Lifes just to short to torture yourself this way.

As GREAT as both your long range CVA and miracle boolits are at shootin 50yds., I'm sorry to inform ya that your super boolits start droppin as soon as they leave the barrel just like any other boolits.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> And to think I was just tryin to help ya understand long range boolit tragectory a bit better so you could fine tune that super duper, laser accurate long range CVA pea shooter.
> 
> Please don't take it out on me cause you found out you couldn't get that plastic pig to shoot past 50yds.
> It might be time to quit tormentin yourself and hide that thing in the basement like we was talkin about earlier and get that fine shootin Encore back out. Lifes just to short to torture yourself this way.
> 
> As GREAT as both your long range CVA and miracle boolits are at shootin 50yds., I'm sorry to inform ya that your super boolits start droppin as soon as they leave the barrel just like any other boolits.


so what your saying is if i throw a baseball up into the air it starts falling as soon as it leaves my hand? i understand that gravity starts slowing it down until it starts its downward fall. but you might as well accept you can not convince me the baseball is falling as it goes up.

at least my cva is accurate at 50 yrds. but the encore might as well be shooting those peas you mentioned at anything over 25 yrds. the encore was built very cheap like the rest of tc guns. i've tried every bullet out there with the encore with 80, 100, and 150 grns of powder and never got a group like the cva made. and that was at the 25 yrd range with the encore.

ps good morning ladies.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning everyone.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning I’m back in blind today with my son this time


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning gentlemen!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> so what your saying is if i throw a baseball up into the air it starts falling as soon as it leaves my hand? i understand that gravity starts slowing it down until it starts its downward fall. but you might as well accept you can not convince me the baseball is falling as it goes up.
> 
> at least my cva is accurate at 50 yrds. but the encore might as well be shooting those peas you mentioned at anything over 25 yrds. the encore was built very cheap like the rest of tc guns. i've tried every bullet out there with the encore with 80, 100, and 150 grns of powder and never got a group like the cva made. and that was at the 25 yrd range with the encore.
> 
> ps good morning ladies.


yes gravity takes over as soon as it leaves your hand


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ok guys I have a question.. if I take a pail with water that weighed 10 pounds and I put 5 pounds of live fish in it how much weight will I have?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Ok guys I have a question.. if I take a pail with water that weighed 10 pounds and I put 5 pounds of fish in it how much weight will I have?


What kinda fish are we talking about here?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> What kinda fish are we talking about here?


Not sure that it matters..but ok let’s say,catfish.


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> Not sure that it matters..but ok let’s say,catfish.


Are the fish alive or dead, live fish are gonna splash some water out of that bucket  and btw what did you catch- em on ?


----------



## Burkcarp1

garhtr said:


> Are the fish alive or dead, live fish are gonna splash some water out of that bucket  and btw what did you catch- em on ?


Alive


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> Alive


 Are you gonna fry them or bake them ?? 
Btw-- I could lend you a stringer. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!



Burkcarp1 said:


> Not sure that it matters..but ok let’s say,catfish.


...and could you change that to black crappie???


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...and could you change that to black crappie???


Sure,Black crappie it is. Or maybe I should change it to carp?


----------



## fastwater

dp


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sure,Black crappie it is. *Or maybe I should change it to carp?*


What a great idea!!!
That should make the answer easier for the carp fishermen amongst us.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Either way, I still don’t have an answer  anyone?


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> That should make the answer easier for the carp fishermen amongst us.


 I'm a dedicated carp fisherman but that's a bad idea.








Stick with blk crappie My fish aren't gonna fit in a bucket


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> Either way, I still don’t have an answer  anyone?


 Because everyone knows fishermen always over estimate size-- are you certain you have 5 lbs of fish ?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> so what your saying is if i throw a baseball up into the air it starts falling as soon as it leaves my hand? ....


How much does the baseball weigh???


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> How much does the baseball weigh???


 In the bucket or out of the bucket ???


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Either way, I still don’t have an answer  anyone?


If'n I throw the carp up into the air does it start fallin as soon as it leaves my hand???


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> If'n I throw a carp up into the air


 I'm not certain but you may have invented a new sport and finally a use for carp-- "carp tossing"-- mite be as fun as catching them.
Good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> If'n I throw the carp up into the air does it start fallin as soon as it leaves my hand???


Hey,you’re not supposed to answer a question with a question  just like them thar politicians


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1 gallon of water is 8 lbs


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Ok guys I have a question.. if I take a pail with water that weighed 10 pounds and I put 5 pounds of live fish in it how much weight will I have?


15 is your awnser


----------



## ress

Are the fish alive and suspend in the water?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Are the fish alive and suspend in the water?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## ress

After posing this to a Mechanical Engineer with a specilty in fluid dynamics 15 is the answer.


----------



## ress

as for the bullet is not versed enough in the complex areo dynamics of the spin rates etc to know if enough lift is generated to overcome gravity but in a general projectile that is not generating its own lift and is not being acted on by some other force than gravity does begin to drop as soon as it is not supported by the barrel.


----------



## garhtr

ress said:


> After posing this to a Mechanical Engineer with a specilty in fluid dynamics 15 is the answer.


???? 
Was that engineer a fishermen and did he account for the amount of time said fish were in the bucket ?? 
If I put 5 lbs of fish in a bucket today by tomorrow those fish will have easily turned into 10 and maybe 15 lbs of fish, depending on whom I am telling about my fishing trip. 
Occasionally fish I catch can double in size as soon as the hook is removed and they start to swim away.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

ress said:


> as for the bullet is not versed enough in the complex areo dynamics of the spin rates etc to know if enough lift is generated to overcome gravity but in a general projectile that is not generating its own lift and is not being acted on by some other force than gravity does begin to drop as soon as it is not supported by the barrel.


Doesn’t matter a bullet doesn’t know which way is up only gravity effects it


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> as for the bullet is not versed enough in the complex areo dynamics of the spin rates etc to know if enough lift is generated to overcome gravity but in a general projectile that is not generating its own lift and is not being acted on by some other force than gravity does begin to drop as soon as it is not supported by the barrel.


Hey Ressy, is this your Uncle?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> 15 is your awnser


Are you sure?


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> After posing this to a Mechanical Engineer with a specilty in fluid dynamics 15 is the answer.


Are you sure?


----------



## Burkcarp1

FW? Lazy? Sherm? Anybody else?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Ressy, is this your Uncle?



Either that or one of them slick CVA salesmen.



Burkcarp1 said:


> FW? Lazy? Sherm? Anybody else?


Taken a stab at that question...I'ma gonna say it depends if'n the bucket is completely full of water before the fish are put in or not.

If'n bucket is completely full to the top, when the fish are added, the mass of the fish will splash out/overflow the weight in water out of the bucket and the total weight will not change.

If'n the bucket is say half full of water and there is no water loss when fish are added then the weight will be the sum of bucket+water+fish....or 15lbs.


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. now i'm going back to bed.

with the info you gave us its got to be 5# but if the variables change so does the weight.


----------



## sherman51

has anyone found the carp yet? good morning again men. dont worry i'll be going back to bed soon.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Are you sure?


Yup


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning everyone you too Sherm


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning everyone I hope Sherman takes his Geritol god knows that he needs it


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Good morning everyone I hope Sherman takes his Geritol god knows that he needs it


How it going? Almost cured?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> FW? Lazy? Sherm? Anybody else?


if you take a bucket with 10# of water thats not in the bucket you have 5 pounds in the bucket. if you have the 10# of water plus the 5# of carp in the bucket you have 15# in the bucket. but you never said the 10# of water was in the bucket. so i'm sticking with 5#.

good morning men.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> How it going? Almost cured?


Doing great I feel a lot better


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Doing great I feel a lot better


Dang glad to hear that. You've got a great doctor.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> if you take a bucket with 10# of water thats not in the bucket you have 5 pounds in the bucket. if you have the 10# of water plus the 5# of carp in the bucket you have 15# in the bucket. but you never said the 10# of water was in the bucket. so i'm sticking with 5#.
> 
> good morning men.


IF YOU HAVE EVER BOUGHT MINNOWS BY THE POUND YOU KNOW AS THEY ADD THE FISH TO THE BUCKET OF WATER THE WEIGHT GOES UP. then AGAIN SHERM YOU PROBABLY NEVER HAD TO USE THAT MANY MINNOWS MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MagicMarker

Picture from my trail camera


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Doing great I feel a lot better


Good to hear!


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> IF YOU HAVE EVER BOUGHT MINNOWS BY THE POUND YOU KNOW AS THEY ADD THE FISH TO THE BUCKET OF WATER THE WEIGHT GOES UP. then AGAIN SHERM YOU PROBABLY NEVER HAD TO USE THAT MANY MINNOWS MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


If you ever watched a FLW bass tourney weigh in, they have a tank of water that they put the fish in, no bag, to weigh them....


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Picture from my trail camera
> View attachment 354463


Hey MM, is he flippin you the bird?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> IF YOU HAVE EVER BOUGHT MINNOWS BY THE POUND YOU KNOW AS THEY ADD THE FISH TO THE BUCKET OF WATER THE WEIGHT GOES UP. then AGAIN SHERM YOU PROBABLY NEVER HAD TO USE THAT MANY MINNOWS MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


back in the day when we fished the headwaters at dale hollow at night for white bass me and one other guy would get 12 dozen and run out before daylight. that was some of them good old days. have run out many times crappie fishing. once we were perch fishing on erie. was getting low on minnies so we started baiting one hook on a crappie rig. was still getting doubles as the fish were hitting the bare hooks.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> back in the day when we fished the headwaters at dale hollow at night for white bass me and one other guy would get 12 dozen and run out before daylight. that was some of them good old days. have run out many times crappie fishing. once we were perch fishing on erie. was getting low on minnies so we started baiting one hook on a crappie rig. was still getting doubles as the fish were hitting the bare hooks.


that's why u buy by the pound


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> that's why u buy by the pound


not all bait shops sell by the pound.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> that's why u buy by the pound


i had never even bought by the scoop until i fished erie.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> that's why u buy by the pound


the only time ive bought by the pound was at a wholesale place that sold it by the lb.


----------



## sherman51

here sniper here sniper.


----------



## sherman51

watch me get sniped by someone.


----------



## sherman51

this might be it.


----------



## sherman51

yea haw i got 400. couldn't believe it with all the snipers on this thread. its been awhile.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Congrats Sherman!


----------



## fastwater

You da man uncle Sherm!


----------



## Burkcarp1

You can do it!


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Congrats Sherman!





fastwater said:


> You da man uncle Sherm!





Burkcarp1 said:


> You can do it!


i feel humbled by your support. you guys are the bomb. the big question is who gets the big 20,000? its not really that far away.

fw you was talking about going squirrel hunting with our ml. do you clean them and eat them? i haven't cleaned one in over 50+ yrs. i wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey MM, is he flippin you the bird?


Looked like it


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Looked like it


nothing like getting flipped the bird from the bird your hunting, lol.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> You da man uncle Sherm!


Can that be proven


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> i feel humbled by your support. you guys are the bomb. the big question is who gets the big 20,000? its not really that far away.
> 
> fw you was talking about going squirrel hunting with our ml. do you clean them and eat them? i haven't cleaned one in over 50+ yrs. i wouldn't even know where to start.



Why in the world would you even go squirrel hunting if you weren't going to clean and eat them? They taste real bad if they aren't cleaned before you start eatin....


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Why in the world would you even go squirrel hunting if you weren't going to clean and eat them? They taste real bad if they aren't cleaned before you start eatin....


He’s a carp fisherman that should Explain a lot


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Can that be proven


i can prove it if you really want.



Hatchetman said:


> Why in the world would you even go squirrel hunting if you weren't going to clean and eat them? They taste real bad if they aren't cleaned before you start eatin....


i didnt say i hunted them without cleaning them. fw had asked me about going hunting them with our ml'ers. i was thinking about maybe going this fall if fw cleaned them because i havent done it in so long i doubt i could do a very good job of it.


----------



## MagicMarker

When I was growing up my dad would show me one time from then on you shot you clean it


----------



## Smitty82

What’s up dudes, been awhile!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ...fw you was talking about going squirrel hunting with our ml. do you clean them and eat them? i haven't cleaned one in over 50+ yrs. i wouldn't even know where to start.


Yes...used to hunt them with a TC Cherokee in 32 cal.
Then...like a dummy, I sold the Cherokee.
I have a TC Seneca with both the 36 and 45 cal. barrels.
I hunted them with the 36cal and killed plenty but for a squirrel gun, i preferred the smaller 32cal.
Thinkin the 45 or above would be to much.
And yes, would clean and eat them. Too, when I was raising dogs, I had a recipe for making holistic dog food and used various types of ground meat including a lot of wild game including squirrel in the recipe.


----------



## fastwater

Smitty82 said:


> What’s up dudes, been awhile!


Welcome back!!!



sherman51 said:


> ... i was thinking about maybe going this fall if fw cleaned them because i havent done it in so long i doubt i could do a very good job of it.


I'm a great supervisor!
After you clean both our limits...you'll be back in practice.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Goodnight John Boy


----------



## Lazy 8

Smitty82 said:


> What’s up dudes, been awhile!


What you been up too?


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> When I was growing up my dad would show me one time from then on you shot you clean it


i never had a dad to teach me. he died when i was like 4. but i learned on my own how to get er done. grew up eating them and rabbits. i liked eating rabbits much better though.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i never had a dad to teach me. he died when i was like 4. but i learned on my own how to get er done. grew up eating them and rabbits. i liked eating rabbits much better though.


I liked the 36 cal much better as a rabbit rifle over the 32cal.
But if'n ya hit em in the head with either, they can't tell the difference.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I liked the 36 cal much better as a rabbit rifle over the 32cal.
> But if'n ya hit em in the head with either, they can't tell the difference.


the 45 is the smallest cal i got. it and the 50 encore. as these are to large for hunting squirrel maybe some yr we'll go deer hunting.

good morning good morning good morning boys and girls. its 12:15 do you know where your kids are.

my son keeps hearing he's going back to work. but they havent started midnight shift yet. this is week 6 i believe.


----------



## sherman51

setting here eating pop cycles before going back to bed.

is anyone else up at this hour?


----------



## sherman51

dang is everybody leeping? GOOD MORNING SLEEPY HEADS. going to make some coffee now.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up. Old Tom turkey gave me the slip again yesterday. Maybe he won’t expect anyone this morning out in the rain


----------



## Blue Pike

My one an only safe queen.
TC Cherokee 32 Cal. with TC bullet molds and handles .
No more than 15 shots with this rifle. The stock was short. Bought a Green Mountain 32 cal. for my TC Seneca an never shot the Cherokee again.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...

Get em MM!



Blue Pike said:


> My one an only safe queen.
> TC Cherokee 32 Cal. with TC bullet molds and handles .
> No more than 15 shots with this rifle. The stock was short. Bought a Green Mountain 32 cal. for my TC Seneca an never shot the Cherokee again.
> View attachment 354623


That's a beauty for sure Blue Pike. And love the nice molds as well.
Those old GM bbls for the Seneca 32cal seem to be as scarce as hens teeth anymore.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Welcome back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a great supervisor!
> After you clean both our limits...you'll be back in practice.


You gonna shoot Sherm's limit too? Remember, he has a cva....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> You gonna shoot Sherm's limit too? Remember, he has a cva....


Hmmm...good point HM...never thought of that.
Thinkin a bit more on him usin that crooked shootin CVA, the straight on shots might be a problem but them squirrels around the back side of the tree might be in trouble.


----------



## MagicMarker

My son is on the board


----------



## fastwater

Great looking bird MM.
Congrats to your son...and you as well.


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Great looking bird MM.
> Congrats to your son...and you as well.


Thanks. We went together two years ago and bought that farm. It’s a deer and turkey paradise


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...good point HM...never thought of that.
> Thinkin a bit more on him usin that crooked shootin CVA, the straight on shots might be a problem but them squirrels around the back side of the tree might be in trouble.


with them thar heet seekin bullets i can shoot around them thar trees.



MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 354633
> View attachment 354635
> My son is on the board


nice bird indeed. congrats to you both.

just maybe you'll have to invite fw and me to come deer hunt your muzzle loader season some time.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Shermie, something like this?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, something like this?


something like that but without the bent barrel. with the heat seeking bullets i just shoot in there direction and the bullet does the rest. the bullet goes around the tree and hits then in the eye ball from the other side. the eye ball being the warmest spot its what the bullet goes for.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I know this is risky butttttt


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, something like this?


Pretty cool. I was expecting the barrel to blow up.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Pretty cool. I was expecting the barrel to blow up.


Maybe like something that would happen to Elmer Fudd?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I know this is risky butttttt
> View attachment 354687
> View attachment 354689


Tom...once again...THIS IS HILARIUS!


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 354647
> Lazy?


70's? We had some 70's?


----------



## sherman51

good mornin folks.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> just maybe you'll have *to invite fw and me *to come deer hunt your muzzle loader season some time.


Sherm...did you really just throw me into the mix with you when inviting yourself to MM's place to hunt?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Sherm...did you really just throw me into the mix with you when inviting yourself to MM's place to hunt?


thought you was losing your hunting spot. and besides he wont really invite us to his farm to hunt. and i dont blame him. he is already got enough people hunting on it.

good morning again. will be back later.


----------



## sherman51

good morning everybody. i'm up to stay this time. got a doctor's appointment at 8:20 this morning. i think its bs that i have to even go. i just go to the parking lot and the doctor calls me on the phone. but guess its all about getting that all mighty dollar.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> That would depend on your load...and what yardage you're zero'd at with that load.
> 101...projectile start dropping as soon as it leaves the bore.





fastwater said:


> ^^^Couple questions uncle Sherm.
> 1)With a zero of 5yds, how many times will the bullet pass point of zero before it falls to the ground? Please explain your answer.
> 
> 2) With a zero of 0yds, how many times will the bullet pass point of zero before it falls to the ground? Please explain your answer if different from answer to question #1.
> 
> Here's a couple more brain teasers for ya:
> 
> Your dead zero'd at say 100yds on perfectly flat ground.
> 
> You shoot *up hill *the same 100 yds. using the exact POA as used on flat ground.
> Is your bullet POI gonna be dead center exactly like shooting on flat ground? Or will bullet POI be a bit high...or low.?
> 
> Now you shoot *down hill* the same 100yds. Bullet POI gonna be exactly like shooting on flat ground...or a bit high or low?


you still dont understand i'm shooting the cva with them thar heat seeking bullets. they start going up towards the sun until they detect something warm on the ground then the bullet starts correcting itself and starts dropping at that point. the cva with them thar bullets defies gravity.



Daveo76 said:


> Hello guys, the ol lady just told me I didn't need a mask to get on the puter
> View attachment 354069


that carp is even bigger than my big one that has grown ementsly since i caught it.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Ok guys I have a question.. if I take a pail with water that weighed 10 pounds and I put 5 pounds of live fish in it how much weight will I have?


you should give us the answer now that all have responded that's going to.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning all. Got son’s turkey in smoker today. Other one turned out pretty good


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Morning all. Got son’s turkey in smoker today. Other one turned out pretty good


How long did the first bird take to smoke. Seems early to have them in the smoker? I’ve got one brining now for tomorrow. I didn’t figure on putting it in the smoker until 3pm. 
Good job on the birds.


----------



## MagicMarker

Had it in bout 11 hrs. Had a temp probe in it till done


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Morning all. Got son’s turkey in smoker today. Other one turned out pretty good


i've never tasted wild turkey. but i have some cousins in tn that cuts the breast up in chunks then drops it in a deep fryer until it floats to the surface.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

YOU


sherman51 said:


> i've never tasted wild turkey. but i have some cousins in tn that cuts the breast up in chunks then drops it in a deep fryer until it floats to the surface.


DRANK WILD TURKEY AT THE FIRST GET TOGETHER


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU
> 
> DRANK WILD TURKEY AT THE FIRST GET TOGETHER


I thought he quit drinkin liquor years ago?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> thought you was losing your hunting spot. and besides he wont really invite us to his farm to hunt. and i dont blame him. he is already got enough people hunting on it.
> 
> good morning again. will be back later.


I'm good on hunting spots...thanks.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> I thought he quit drinkin liquor years ago?


He goes in the closet with his encore every night and drinks.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 354819


Probably best to do in a skirt for the full affect.


----------



## Burkcarp1

BobK,sounds like your killing turkeys and eating morels?


----------



## One guy and a boat

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 354819


Hilarious. Made my day better. Thank you.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> BobK,sounds like your killing turkeys and eating morels?


Indeed, Finally foundsome morels the same day we got 2 birds. Good times.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> He goes in the closet with his encore every night and drinks.


Wonderin if'n he gets nekid and puts his long overcoat on when he does that?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Wonderin if'n he gets nekid and puts his long overcoat on when he does that?


I’ll take a shot of acid in the eyes now please. Oh the pain of that sight.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Indeed, Finally foundsome morels the same day we got 2 birds. Good times.


was them 2 birds fifths or liters? LOL.


----------



## fastwater

Dp


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> was them 2 birds fifths or liters? LOL.


Only turkey I like has 2 legs. Four Roses or Crown please.


----------



## Lazy 8

My brother was driving to work a few decades ago on a 2 lane blacktop highway going 55. He was in his S10 pickup. Down in WV in the morning and a wild Turkey flew out in front of his and he smacked that sucker in the dead center of the grill. He looked in his rearview mirror and saw nothing but feathers flying everywhere.
A few weeks later he was in a friend of ours body shop getting it fixed. Ol Bobby was taking the grill off and my brother said he reached in and pulled out a sparrow. Ol Bobby's holding that sparrow with his thumb and index finger and he looks up at my brother and said, wild turkey my arse, are you sure you weren't drinking wild turkey?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 354839


----------



## Smitty82

Lazy 8 said:


> What you been up too?


Been dealing with family stuff. My dad has been very sick. Unfortunately he passed away on the 16th.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Smitty82 said:


> Been dealing with family stuff. My dad has been very sick. Unfortunately he passed away on the 16th.


Sorry to hear that. Prayers!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Smitty82 said:


> Been dealing with family stuff. My dad has been very sick. Unfortunately he passed away on the 16th.


Sorry to hear that Smitty….May he rest in peace.


----------



## Lazy 8

Smitty82 said:


> Been dealing with family stuff. My dad has been very sick. Unfortunately he passed away on the 16th.


Smitty, may your Father rest in peace. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Smitty82

Its been alot on our family, but God has been with us the entire way. My father has been battling cancer for some time. It started in his lungs, then metastasized to his brain, then lymph nodes. In the weeks leading to his death i have been off work because of this virus. So it gave me more time to go and help Him and my Mom. On Easter Sunday his pain was more than his Rx could handle. We were very scared to let him go to the hospital bc we knew they weren't going to let us come see him. But he wanted to go and at the time it was the best thing for him because they had pain meds that could control his pain. On the 15th his oncologist called and told us that she wanted my Mom and I to come to the james for a meeting with my dad, and my sister and BIL stayed at my moms house to get the hospice care bed and equipment ready and in place. At the James we found out that the cancer had fully taken over his liver and wasn't stopping there. That night he was transported home. The next morning my father and i had coffee together. My Mom Sis and I were with him all day. All taking turns sharing memories and having time together. We were able to have communion as a famly and prayed more than once. Before he passed he said that he could see my Grandma, and at that time my Mom told him that it was ok, that we would be fine and that we would see him soon, and he replied very soon. The fog then lifted from his eyes, they became so clear and wide. Then he took his last breath. It was the most peaceful painless passing i have every experienced. I can honestly say that i dont remember a time when i have ever felt the presents of God that close. Not many families have the opportunity to say goodbye to a loved one like we were able to. It was a Gift from God. My father invested his time in God, and his family. He taught me how to fish, how to camp, and most importantly having my priorities in line. I was closer to my Father more than any other person on this earth. We talked daily. It sucks that hes gone, but I know where he is, who he's with, and i know i will see him again.


----------



## bobk

Smitty82 said:


> Been dealing with family stuff. My dad has been very sick. Unfortunately he passed away on the 16th.


That’s sad to hear. I wish your family
peace and good healing.


----------



## Smitty82

Last year my Dad made the front cover of the Dispatch and OSU did an article on him. Ill add the links...

https://www.dispatch.com/news/20190...der-patients-cope-with-lung-cancer-treatments

https://cancer.osu.edu/blog/vietnam...o-state-doctors-improve-lung-cancer-treatment


----------



## Zanderis

garhtr said:


> I'm a dedicated carp fisherman but that's a bad idea.
> View attachment 354339
> 
> Stick with blk crappie My fish aren't gonna fit in a bucket












Did someone say carp?


----------



## sherman51

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 354949
> 
> 
> Did someone say carp?


i'm surprised your up. usually i'm the only one posting this time of night.


----------



## Zanderis

sherman51 said:


> i'm surprised your up. usually i'm the only one posting this time of night.


Hello Sherm...good morning....


----------



## Zanderis

I talked to an expert on ballistics.....boolits drop by gravity....law of physics


----------



## fastwater

Smitty82 said:


> Its been alot on our family, but God has been with us the entire way. My father has been battling cancer for some time. It started in his lungs, then metastasized to his brain, then lymph nodes. In the weeks leading to his death i have been off work because of this virus. So it gave me more time to go and help Him and my Mom. On Easter Sunday his pain was more than his Rx could handle. We were very scared to let him go to the hospital bc we knew they weren't going to let us come see him. But he wanted to go and at the time it was the best thing for him because they had pain meds that could control his pain. On the 15th his oncologist called and told us that she wanted my Mom and I to come to the james for a meeting with my dad, and my sister and BIL stayed at my moms house to get the hospice care bed and equipment ready and in place. At the James we found out that the cancer had fully taken over his liver and wasn't stopping there. That night he was transported home. The next morning my father and i had coffee together. My Mom Sis and I were with him all day. All taking turns sharing memories and having time together. We were able to have communion as a famly and prayed more than once. Before he passed he said that he could see my Grandma, and at that time my Mom told him that it was ok, that we would be fine and that we would see him soon, and he replied very soon. The fog then lifted from his eyes, they became so clear and wide. Then he took his last breath. It was the most peaceful painless passing i have every experienced. I can honestly say that i dont remember a time when i have ever felt the presents of God that close. Not many families have the opportunity to say goodbye to a loved one like we were able to. It was a Gift from God. My father invested his time in God, and his family. He taught me how to fish, how to camp, and most importantly having my priorities in line. I was closer to my Father more than any other person on this earth. We talked daily. It sucks that hes gone, but I know where he is, who he's with, and i know i will see him again.


So very sorry for your loss Smitty.
You and your family are surely in my prayers.


----------



## ress

God is Good! Bless you and yours Smitty.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning everyone


----------



## sherman51

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 354953
> 
> 
> I talked to an expert on ballistics.....boolits drop by gravity....law of physics


i'm my own expert. just because a bullet is shot at an upward angle doesnt mean its falling to hit a lower target. all the other experts are full of it.

mornin everyone.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> i'm my own expert. just because a bullet is shot at an upward angle doesnt mean its falling to hit a lower target. all the other experts are full of it.
> 
> mornin everyone.


ITS CALLED PHYSICS


----------



## MagicMarker

In Sherms defense I have this argument every year with a buddy of mine when we sight our rifles in for the season. He still swears a bullet rises when it comes out the barrel and he’s an old fart too


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry to hear that smitty


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay guys, I’m thinking about getting a boat anchor and have been reading about the Different types of anchors and Which would be best. I had an idea that I could use two cva Muzzleloaders but I’m Worried that the cheap Chinese paint on the barrels would possibly Cause lead poisoning!!!!!!! I don’t want to be responsible for that and all the epa clean up


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> ITS CALLED PHYSICS


like i said all the other experts are full of it. you proved my point, LOL HA HA HE HE.



MagicMarker said:


> In Sherms defense I have this argument every year with a buddy of mine when we sight our rifles in for the season. He still swears a bullet rises when it comes out the barrel and he’s an old fart too


just tell him the reason the bullet seems to climb is because the barrel is angled upward just a little. with the bullet fired at an upward angle the bullet has to travel upward. but gravity is pulling it back down.



1basshunter said:


> Hay guys, I’m thinking about getting a boat anchor and have been reading about the Different types of anchors and Which would be best. I had an idea that I could use two cva Muzzleloaders but I’m Worried that the cheap Chinese paint on the barrels would possibly Cause lead poisoning!!!!!!! I don’t want to be responsible for that and all the epa clean up


good to have you back. if you don't want to use the cva's because of the coating on the barrel you can use encore's because that's all they are good for.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## One guy and a boat

Smitty82 said:


> Its been alot on our family, but God has been with us the entire way. My father has been battling cancer for some time. It started in his lungs, then metastasized to his brain, then lymph nodes. In the weeks leading to his death i have been off work because of this virus. So it gave me more time to go and help Him and my Mom. On Easter Sunday his pain was more than his Rx could handle. We were very scared to let him go to the hospital bc we knew they weren't going to let us come see him. But he wanted to go and at the time it was the best thing for him because they had pain meds that could control his pain. On the 15th his oncologist called and told us that she wanted my Mom and I to come to the james for a meeting with my dad, and my sister and BIL stayed at my moms house to get the hospice care bed and equipment ready and in place. At the James we found out that the cancer had fully taken over his liver and wasn't stopping there. That night he was transported home. The next morning my father and i had coffee together. My Mom Sis and I were with him all day. All taking turns sharing memories and having time together. We were able to have communion as a famly and prayed more than once. Before he passed he said that he could see my Grandma, and at that time my Mom told him that it was ok, that we would be fine and that we would see him soon, and he replied very soon. The fog then lifted from his eyes, they became so clear and wide. Then he took his last breath. It was the most peaceful painless passing i have every experienced. I can honestly say that i dont remember a time when i have ever felt the presents of God that close. Not many families have the opportunity to say goodbye to a loved one like we were able to. It was a Gift from God. My father invested his time in God, and his family. He taught me how to fish, how to camp, and most importantly having my priorities in line. I was closer to my Father more than any other person on this earth. We talked daily. It sucks that hes gone, but I know where he is, who he's with, and i know i will see him again.


Smitty very sorry to hear for the loss of your father. I've gone through similar and was glad you got the hospice time with him. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82

We


One guy and a boat said:


> Smitty very sorry to hear for the loss of your father. I've gone through similar and was glad you got the hospice time with him. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


 were very blessed to be able to have him home and have him surrounded by family at that time. Right now there are lots of people at the hospital who are alone and they aren’t letting families in to see them. I feel for these people.


----------



## sherman51

smitty my heart goes out to you and your family. prayer for all the survivors.


----------



## Smitty82

I appreciate all the kind words.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Smitty82 said:


> I appreciate all the kind words.


If you have a veterans office in your county, check with them. Your mother may be able to get a vet's pension since it appears your father died from a service related condition. My mother got one for a while.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Smitty82

Snakecharmer said:


> If you have a veterans office in your county, check with them. Your mother may be able to get a vet's pension since it appears your father died from a service related condition. My mother got one for a while.


She does, he was 100% when he passed. Unfortunately everything is closed and they aren’t taking applications at this time. This virus has been nothing but a mess. But I did get to spend more time with my dad bc of it so I can’t complain.


----------



## sherman51

Smitty82 said:


> She does, he was 100% when he passed. Unfortunately everything is closed and they aren’t taking applications at this time. This virus has been nothing but a mess. But I did get to spend more time with my dad bc of it so I can’t complain.


i am 100% and was told my wife could draw 50% of mine until she is 65. i have to be disabled 10 yrs for her to draw. i have my 10 yrs in this sept and she turns 65 in aug. go figure.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Let’s see


----------



## MagicMarker

If I


----------



## MagicMarker

Can


----------



## MagicMarker

Pull a


----------



## MagicMarker

sherm


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well


----------



## Smitty82

sherman51 said:


> i am 100% and was told my wife could draw 50% of mine until she is 65. i have to be disabled 10 yrs for her to draw. i have my 10 yrs in this sept and she turns 65 in aug. go figure.


My mom will get a percentage of what my dad got but we won’t know for sure how much untill the commission services open back up and start my moms paperwork.


----------



## MagicMarker

Nice evening to sit out by the pond and drink a beer


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 355109


That looks like the perfect place for a glass of bourbon. Up at 5 to go after another turkey so I put the glass down for the night. Enjoy!


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> sherm


hey congrats on getting 500. i cant believe it went unnoticed by all the snipers.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 355085


I know exactly what this is. It's a shadow from my....


----------



## sherman51

good morning for the 1st time today.


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin, now goodnight.


----------



## sherman51

good morning smitty. i'm going back to bed after i finish my pop cycles.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning. Just got up and getting ready to leave in an hour for Erie gonna check out 1st hand fishing out of Turtle Creek this morning (if my brother gets here)


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning. Just got up and getting ready to leave in an hour for Erie gonna check out 1st hand fishing out of Turtle Creek this morning (if my brother gets here)


hey dude i'm jealous. its just to early to stay up now, good morning.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning. Just got up and getting ready to leave in an hour for Erie gonna check out 1st hand fishing out of Turtle Creek this morning (if my brother gets here)


Good luck MM!

Mornin all...


----------



## fastwater

Gobble gobble bobk!
Good luck this morning...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Good luck MM!
> 
> Mornin all...


X2! mornin fw!



fastwater said:


> Gobble gobble bobk!
> Good luck this morning...


X2! mornin bobk

mornin to the rest of you degenerates.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin Sherman...


----------



## ress

Morning guys. Going to be a nice day!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sunny and dry I hope... Tired of the cold and rain.


----------



## M R DUCKS

M M 
That was a classic Sherm move...


----------



## sherman51

M R DUCKS said:


> M M
> That was a classic Sherm move...


what did i do now? i get blamed for almost everything.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning, Team Derailer!
Sherm, you eating those popcycles early in the morning reminds me of Dagwood. Remember those tall samiches he used to make in the wee hours of the morning?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning, Team Derailer!
> Sherm, you eating those popcycles early in the morning reminds me of Dagwood. Remember those tall samiches he used to make in the wee hours of the morning?


yeah i get cotton mouth so bad from all the meds i have to take. the pop cycles helps with it. ddagwood reminds me of me except he doesnt have my gut, LOL.


----------



## MagicMarker

Headed back home. Should be there by 230. Good trip


----------



## fastwater

You da man MM!
Way to get em.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Headed back home. Should be there by 230. Good trip
> View attachment 355179
> View attachment 355181
> View attachment 355183
> View attachment 355185


congrats! sure makes me want to be out there. will be up the last 2 weeks of july.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning, Team Derailer!
> Sherm, you eating those popcycles early in the morning reminds me of Dagwood. Remember those tall samiches he used to make in the wee hours of the morning?


That show with Ernest T throwing rocks to get a girl was on Wednesday. I been watching a lot of Andy lately and told the wife about Lazy's avatar being Ernest, she said Oh your group of nim-wits! WTH.......!!


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> yeah i get cotton mouth so bad from all the meds i have to take. the pop cycles helps with it. ddagwood reminds me of me except he doesnt have my gut, LOL.


Sherm....You eat popcycles, you ride pop cycles....


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> That show with Ernest T throwing rocks to get a girl was on Wednesday. I been watching a lot of Andy lately and told the wife about Lazy's avatar being Ernest, she said Oh your group of nim-wits! WTH.......!!


Thanks brother Ressy but...don't pi** Mrs. Ressy off! 
You'll find yourself mowing the grass if'n you do!


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> yeah i get cotton mouth so bad from all the meds i have to take. the pop cycles helps with it. ddagwood reminds me of me except he doesnt have my gut, LOL.


Cotton mouth? Hmmm, stay away from them thar seeds! Ueermenow?


----------



## ress

Turlit tank bolts rusted away and was leaking. I thought she .... she just looked over my shoulder....... finish this later..........


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Turlit tank bolts rusted away and was leaking. I thought she .... she just looked over my shoulder....... finish this later..........


Hope you got that dog house finished.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Snakecharmer said:


> Sunny and dry I hope... Tired of the cold and rain.


Cloudy all day and now its pouring...Damn weatherman


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Cloudy all day and now its pouring...Damn weatherman


we had a forecast of 60% rain today. it was a beautiful sunny day with highs in the low 80's.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Turlit tank bolts rusted away and was leaking. I thought she .... she just looked over my shoulder....... finish this later..........


Yep...you best be careful.
Mrs ressy slap you so hard your driver license will cry.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Popsicle


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Popsicle


there are 2 kinds of people in this world educated fools and uneducated fools i've got my excuse whats yours?


----------



## sherman51

good mornin derailers and the rest of you lurkers.

where is everybody?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good Morning everyone. got friends coming out to the farm today gonna see if any mushrooms can be found. Kept everyone out while we turkey hunted


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> Popsicle


Ya, I know, just didn't feel like goin back and correcting it and didn't think Sherm would catch it. Shoulda figured someone would....


----------



## MagicMarker

1st one this morning


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Ya, I know, just didn't feel like goin back and correcting it and didn't think Sherm would catch it. Shoulda figured someone would....


i wasn't really worried about it. i'm sure it wasn't my first mistake and it wont be my last. i don't think its right to correct someone's spelling. they may have a reason for spelling things wrong. i know my spelling isn't what it would have been if i had went on to school. but i dropped out after the 6th grade to go to work and help my mom with the expenses of raising 7 kids by herself. i did get my ged in the marine corps and went to ivy tech for photography. i took math, English, and psychology but nothing that cured my spelling. so let st have his fun. i've been corrected by much smarter than him. LOL.


----------



## ress

Im tha worstest speler evr.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Im tha worstest speler evr.


I usest be purdy gud at it...usest.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 355381
> 1st one this morning


That right there puts the 'P' in purdy!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i wasn't really worried about it. i'm sure it wasn't my first mistake and it wont be my last. i don't think its right to correct someone's spelling. they may have a reason for spelling things wrong. i know my spelling isn't what it would have been if i had went on to school. but i dropped out after the 6th grade to go to work and help my mom with the expenses of raising 7 kids by herself. i did get my ged in the marine corps and went to ivy tech for photography. *i took math, English, and psychology *but nothing that cured my spelling. so let st have his fun. i've been corrected by much smarter than him. LOL.


Bet you wished you would have taken some physics classes so you could better understand bout a boolit droppin when it leaves the barrel.
And maybe a few gun smithing courses too...then you wouldn't have got stung on that junk CVA.


----------



## MagicMarker

They’re up


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon all the wife and I did some fishing yesterday she got 3 nice eyes over 25 inches and a sh*t ton of big bluegills


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> They’re up
> View attachment 355423
> View attachment 355425


That's it MM...I'm headed to the woods!!!



1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon all the wife and I did some fishing yesterday she got 3 nice eyes over 25 inches and a sh*t ton of big bluegills


Good deal BH!
Were you fishing from shore or off the yacht?


----------



## MagicMarker

Done for the day


----------



## bulafisherman

The dumbing down of society just makes me scratch my head in amazement sometimes. Can't people see what's so obvious right before their own eyes??


----------



## fastwater

bulafisherman said:


> The dumbing down of society just makes me scratch my head in amazement sometimes. Can't people see what's so obvious right before their own eyes??


???
Whatcha talkin bout Willis???
Are you derailin on the derailer thread?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> That's it MM...I'm headed to the woods!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal BH!
> Were you fishing from shore or off the yacht?


Just putting around in the Massive pontoon boat


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Just putting around in the Massive pontoon boat


Heck...that things big enough to have our next OGF get together on and have plenty of room left over for a live band and huge dance floor.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Heck...that things big enough to have our next OGF get together on and have plenty of room left over for a live band and huge dance floor.


True that and with the new grill the cooking will be a breeze


----------



## Zanderis

ress said:


> That show with Ernest T throwing rocks to get a girl was on Wednesday. I been watching a lot of Andy lately and told the wife about Lazy's avatar being Ernest, she said Oh your group of nim-wits! WTH.......!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Today in 5 min


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Just putting around in the Massive pontoon boat


You ain't a kidden!
And I ain't never seen a $5000 grill in my life until I seen yours.
Didn't even know there was a pellet grill/smoker made by a company called Memphis grills.
Isn't that the Memphis 69" Elite model?


----------



## 1basshunter

Yes


fastwater said:


> You ain't a kidden!
> And I ain't never seen a $5000 grill in my life until I seen yours.
> Didn't even know there was a pellet grill/smoker made by a company called Memphis grills.
> Isn't that the Memphis 69" Elite model?


 it is I’m impressed with your Knowledge maybe that’s why you never bought a CVA


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Bet you wished you would have taken some physics classes so you could better understand bout a boolit droppin when it leaves the barrel.
> And maybe a few gun smithing courses too...then you wouldn't have got stung on that junk CVA.


but i didn't get stung at all. the cva is the best ml i have ever owned. including the 2 tc's i have buried in the closet. i just keep them for sentimental reasons. i could depend in them to hit the broad side of a barn at 25 yrds. you should donate your encore to bh for an anchor. then it would be put to good use.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> we had a forecast of 60% rain today. it was a beautiful sunny day with highs in the low 80's.


You stole my weather...


----------



## Hatchetman

MagicMarker said:


> Done for the day
> View attachment 355429
> View attachment 355431
> View attachment 355433



Boy I hate you MM !! Couple turkeys, limit of nice eyes and now a truck load of Morels  Just kiddin, those look delish....


----------



## MagicMarker

Looked like BH got some nice ones too


----------



## MagicMarker

Meant Burkcarp1 got some nice ones too


----------



## MagicMarker

Hatchetman said:


> Boy I hate you MM !! Couple turkeys, limit of nice eyes and now a truck load of Morels  Just kiddin, those look delish....


I’m new at this retirement gig but I’m a quick learner


----------



## threeten

Hatchetman said:


> Boy I hate you MM !! Couple turkeys, limit of nice eyes and now a truck load of Morels  Just kiddin, those look delish....


He definitely has it going on!!
MAGICMAKER! Lol
I went out Saturday too outta Fenwick. Had a real fast morning trolling. I can match the walleye but don’t want to talk about missing my bird
Good eats this week at your house!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Tip of the day....


----------



## sherman51

who thinks the virus will get bad again down the road a couple of months after things start to open back up? if its as bad as stated why wouldn't it get worse once people start to congregate in groups again? its getting to be nice weather with more gatherings now than before the lock down.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> who thinks the virus will get bad again down the road a couple of months after things start to open back up? if its as bad as stated why wouldn't it get worse once people start to congregate in groups again? its getting to be nice weather with more gatherings now than before the lock down.


Hopefully not as bad as the 1st phase but it won't be a walk in the park for sure.


----------



## ress

Saw a lot of people with out masks today. To each their own I guess. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Popsickle


Hatchetman said:


> Ya, I know, just didn't feel like goin back and correcting it and didn't think Sherm would catch it. Shoulda figured someone would....


Just for sherm


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Just putting around in the Massive pontoon boat


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I just saw sherm riding something frozen with wheels


----------



## garhtr

Good advice


----------



## Lazy 8

Sickle....pronounced....Sickle.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> You stole my weather...


That’s not true I sold it to him


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Sherm....You eat popcycles, you ride pop cycles....


He’s the type that will ride it till it melts


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> He’s the type that will ride it till it melts


I knew a girl like that.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> congrats! sure makes me want to be out there. will be up the last 2 weeks of july.


Sherm , you need to head over now. Fish are closer and it’s a lot cooler. Your popsicles won’t melt as fast either.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Sherm , you need to head over now. Fish are closer and it’s a lot cooler. Your popsicles won’t melt as fast either.


cant get a license right now. but we always plan our trip to the central basin in july.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> cant get a license right now. but we always plan our trip to the central basin in july.


Ha!, I forgot all about that part right now.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Ha!, I forgot all about that part right now.


Maybe he can trade some of that hoarded TP for a license.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Sherm. Early bird gets the worm.
Where's them dang popsickles?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning Sherm. Early bird gets the worm.
> Where's them dang popsickles?


morning worm guy. thats pop cycle everybody knows that. i'm eatin my pop cycle right now. see you guys again in about 2 hrs.


----------



## sherman51

told you i'd be back in a couple of hrs. i'm up anywhere from 1/2 an hr to 2 hrs. i'd be lost if i ever slept through the night. good night guys.


----------



## sherman51

this crap gets old in a hurry. come on 5:00 so i can just stay up.


----------



## sherman51

well im up for the day. didn't rest the greatest last night. but its another day.

mornin all.


----------



## 1basshunter

Morning Sherman, and the rest of you guys also


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Up and at em! Wife is going back to work. I got chores to do.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up. I over slept this morning hope you all have a wonderful day. Gonna plant a few trees today


----------



## fastwater

Waiting on the crew to get here this morning.
Garage roof and finishing back of pole barn on schedule for the next couple ta three days.
May not be on here as often so you guys make sure and keep Sherman in line...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Waiting on the crew to get here this morning.
> Garage roof and finishing back of pole barn on schedule for the next couple ta three days.
> May not be on here as often so you guys make sure and keep Sherman in line...


you should know by now that's impossible. i cant even keep myself in line.

bh how ya feeling buddy? are you back to normal now? (whatever that is.)


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Hatchetman

Fooled me....


----------



## Hatchetman

Think I'm gonna mow here in a bit....


----------



## Hatchetman

lotsa dew, hasta dry out....


----------



## Hatchetman

Should be good around 11 or so


----------



## Hatchetman

am I gonna make it?


----------



## Hatchetman

yes?


----------



## Hatchetman




----------



## M R DUCKS

Not fair Hatchetman, caught Sherm in one of his naps


----------



## sherman51

M R DUCKS said:


> Not fair Hatchetman, caught Sherm in one of his naps


he got that one fair and square. i was out getting parts for my car.


----------



## 1basshunter

bh how ya feeling buddy? are you back to normal now? (whatever that is.)[/QUOTE]



I’m good to go but did it ever kick my butt thanks to my wonderful Dr. of a wife she was on top of it the house was professionally disinfected yesterday!!!! But I still need the board of Health to give me the all clear Before I’m allowed out in public


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> bh how ya feeling buddy? are you back to normal now? (whatever that is.)




I’m good to go but did it ever kick my butt thanks to my wonderful Dr. of a wife she was on top of it the house was professionally disinfected yesterday!!!! But I still need the board of Health to give me the all clear Before I’m allowed out in public[/QUOTE]
Give us a heads-up so we can stay out of your way!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 355681


Talk about hitting animals...
Weird day...On my way to the store this morning, two deer jumped out in front of my car / missed them...1/2 mile down the road a rabbit jumped out and just got nailed. 150 yards later a black squirrel committed suicide under my SUV.....four hours later a small cat ran out of a corn field and met the same fate.....Glad I made it home in one piece.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> Glad I made it home in one piece


 Wow ! That's quit a roadkill smorgasbord--- but I'm glad I don't walk in your neighborhood 
At least you didn't get the venison.
Good luck !


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> Talk about hitting animals...
> Weird day...On my way to the store this morning, two deer jumped out in front of my car / missed them...1/2 mile down the road a rabbit jumped out and just got nailed. 150 yards later a black squirrel committed suicide under my SUV.....four hours later a small cat ran out of a corn field and met the same fate.....Glad I made it home in one piece.


Poor animals are probably glad your ass is off the road too. Killa


----------



## bobk

[QUOTE="1basshunter, post:
I’m good to go but did it ever kick my butt thanks to my wonderful Dr. of a wife she was on top of it the house was professionally disinfected yesterday!!!! But I still need the board of Health to give me the all clear Before I’m allowed out in public[/QUOTE]

Did you figure out where you got it? Glad you’re good to go.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Talk about hitting animals...
> Weird day...On my way to the store this morning, two deer jumped out in front of my car / missed them...1/2 mile down the road a rabbit jumped out and just got nailed. 150 yards later a black squirrel committed suicide under my SUV.....four hours later a small cat ran out of a corn field and met the same fate.....Glad I made it home in one piece.


Killer.....you never did answer me


----------



## 1basshunter

Did you figure out where you got it? Glad you’re good to go.[/QUOTE]
Not really maybe the supermarket that’s the best idea we have


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Did you figure out where you got it? Glad you’re good to go.


 Not really maybe the supermarket that’s the best idea we have[/QUOTE]
Supermarket? What'd you haveta pay for it?


----------



## fastwater

[QUOTE="1basshunter, post:
I’m good to go but did it ever kick my butt thanks to my wonderful Dr. of a wife she was on top of it the house was professionally disinfected yesterday!!!! But I still need the board of Health to give me the all clear Before I’m allowed out in public[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE="bobk, post: 2904783, member: 1152"
Did you figure out where you got it? Glad you’re good to go.[/QUOTE]

Someone in an earlier post said he got it from kissin all them saugeye he was catching before he turned them loose like Jimmy Houston used to do with the bass he caught.
Guess nobody ever told BH that ole Jimmy never used any tongue action when kissin them bass.


----------



## sherman51

hello men. just wanted to say good mornin.


----------



## jbo

sherman51 said:


> hello men. just wanted to say good mornin.


Good Morning


----------



## sherman51

jbo said:


> Good Morning


don't remember you posting before. just join right in andd have fun.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## MagicMarker

Looks a little rainy and dreary out this morning morning guys


----------



## sherman51

so many people think the virus will get better. but i just dont see it until we get a vaccine that works.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> so many people think the virus will get better. but i just dont see it until we get a vaccine that works.


Morning Shermie. How effective was the more common flu vaccine last year? Then again, maybe they're just plain different. I'm not a doctor but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.insider.com/how-effective-is-the-flu-shot?amp


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> bh how ya feeling buddy? are you back to normal now? (whatever that is.)




I’m good to go but did it ever kick my butt thanks to my wonderful Dr. of a wife she was on top of it the house was professionally disinfected yesterday!!!! But I still need the board of Health to give me the all clear Before I’m allowed out in public[/QUOTE]

Which dept in the Board of Health, physical or mental??


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> I’m good to go but did it ever kick my butt thanks to my wonderful Dr. of a wife she was on top of it the house was professionally disinfected yesterday!!!! But I still need the board of Health to give me the all clear Before I’m allowed out in public


Which dept in the Board of Health, physical or mental?? [/QUOTE]
Mental


----------



## Hatchetman

I posted about two weeks ago that my son-in-law in Calif. has contracted the virus. He was quarantined at home for two weeks and has now been clear for 3 days and is feeling good, a little weak but good. Said he's ready to go back to work on our southern border....Thanks for all the prayers....


----------



## 1basshunter

As some of you know I have been doing private investigating, last night I was doing it for Lazy who was suspecting Sherman of molesting a sheep I am happy to say that is not true. I followed him on his way to hatchet man home and then the stereo came on playing Olivia Newton John’s song let’s get physical and what appeared to be Sherman running around yelling at the top of his lungs that’s not a popsicle


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Morning Shermie. How effective was the more common flu vaccine last year? Then again, maybe they're just plain different. I'm not a doctor but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.insider.com/how-effective-is-the-flu-shot?amp


but hopefully the one strain of the virus is all we have to deal with. with the flu its hit or miss each yr because they give you the vaccine for one strain then another strain gets you.



1basshunter said:


> As some of you know I have been doing private investigating, last night I was doing it for Lazy who was suspecting Sherman of molesting a sheep I am happy to say that is not true. I followed him on his way to hatchet man home and then the stereo came on playing Olivia Newton John’s song let’s get physical and what appeared to be Sherman running around yelling at the top of his lungs that’s not a popsicle


i had the hots for her back in the day. who wouldn't get excited hearing one of her songs. she not only could sing and dance like crazy but she was hot hot hot.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Morning Shermie. How effective was the more common flu vaccine last year? Then again, maybe they're just plain different. *I'm not a doctor but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night.*
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.insider.com/how-effective-is-the-flu-shot?amp


Wife kick you out?


----------



## 1basshunter

i had the hots for her back in the day. who wouldn't get excited hearing one of her songs. she not only could sing and dance like crazy but she was hot hot hot.[/QUOTE]
I’m thinking that’s why he was playing that song for you now


----------



## G.lock

I don't know wether to be bummed it's cool and cloudy or happy it's cool and cloudy so I got a excuse not to have to go work in the yard!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ...
> i had the hots for her back in the day. who wouldn't get excited hearing one of her songs. she not only could sing and dance like crazy but she was hot hot hot.


Careful Sherm...you don't want to get overheated and have to ride more popcycles than usual.


----------



## Burkcarp1

That’s a visual that I didn’t need..


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> That’s a visual that I didn’t need..


Know what you mean BK.
I will never be able to listen to an Olivia Newton song again...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> That’s a visual that I didn’t need..



but now you have it anyway


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> but now you have it anyway


It’s just awful..


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> but now you have it anyway





Burkcarp1 said:


> It’s just awful..


Just destroyed 'Grease' CD...


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> As some of you know I have been doing private investigating, last night I was doing it for Lazy who was suspecting Sherman of molesting a sheep I am happy to say that is not true. I followed him on his way to hatchet man home and then the stereo came on playing Olivia Newton John’s song let’s get physical and what appeared to be Sherman running around yelling at the top of his lungs that’s not a popsicle



Well, I know which Dept. of Health section you had to be cleared by....My popsicle melted


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Just destroyed 'Grease' CD...


why did you even have one


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> why did you even have one


Cause I thought Olivia was hot too...and her and I ate a lot of Popsicle's together also.
But we never rode any popcycles together.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Sherman, do you remember the song Ride Captain Ride


----------



## Snakecharmer

1BH - have you been cleared or still under the stay at home guidelines? Glad you're back on your feet.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Cause I thought Olivia was hot too...and her and I ate a lot of Popsicle's together also.
> But we never rode any popcycles together.


if she had ever ate my pop cycle i'm sure i could have talked her into taking a ride on it, LOL. just thinking about such a feat makes my blood boil. my wife still kids me about my crush on her.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> 1BH - have you been cleared


 Judging from recent posts I'd say he's feeling better at least


----------



## 1basshunter

Stay at home!!!!! But feel great


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Wife kick you out?


Nah, she was with me. We had us one of them outins.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, she was with me. We had us one of them outins.


Probably like the old squeezebox song.....In and out and in and out...


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> As some of you know I have been doing private investigating, last night I was doing it for Lazy who was suspecting Sherman of molesting a sheep I am happy to say that is not true. I followed him on his way to hatchet man home and then the stereo came on playing Olivia Newton John’s song let’s get physical and what appeared to be Sherman running around yelling at the top of his lungs that’s not a popsicle


I know hilarious when I hear it and THIS WAS HILARIOUS!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Probably like the old squeezebox song.....In and out and in and out...


I thought I heard something scratching on the winder.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> if she had ever ate my pop cycle i'm sure i could have talked her into taking a ride on it, LOL. just thinking about such a feat makes my blood boil. my wife still kids me about my crush on her.


To much info Sherman...and wake up...you're dreamin again.

Be glad to get this work caught up round here a bit so I can get to the water...


----------



## sherman51

good mornin again guys. i over slept, its almost 1:00 and this is my first time waking up.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up morning guys


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys hope you all have a wonderful day today


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys hope you all have a wonderful day today


you might as well go back to bed. nobody is going to miss you, least of all the guys on here.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Time to get those cows milked and the chickens fed..


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> you might as well go back to bed. nobody is going to miss you, least of all the guys on here.


You sound a little grouchy this morning...Time for a popsicle?


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you might as well go back to bed. nobody is going to miss you, least of all the guys on here.



Fake news


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> You sound a little grouchy this morning...Time for a popsicle?


thats pop cycles not popsicle.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> thats pop cycles not popsicle.


What's your favorite flavor? I like blueberry the best, then cherry, grape, and orange in that order.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 355865
> Hay Sherman, do you remember the song Ride Captain Ride


up on your mystery ship


----------



## Lazy 8

Be amazed at the friends you have here...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> What's your favorite flavor? I like blueberry the best, then cherry, grape, and orange in that order.


i like to get popsickle brand tropical flavor sugar free. i dont even know the flavors. you can get them in cherry, grape, and orange in sugar free or with sugar. but the tropical comes in sugar free only.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> i like to get popsickle brand tropical flavor sugar free. i dont even know the flavors. you can get them in cherry, grape, and orange in sugar free or with sugar. but the tropical comes in sugar free only.


Way too much information


----------



## MagicMarker

Neighbor boy walked over and fished off the dock this morning


----------



## sherman51

just got a warning about buying from ebay. said to check out the sellers very carefully. this guy bought a penis enlarger. what he got was a magnifying glass. go figure.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Lazy 8

...on your trip


----------



## Snakecharmer

The correct spelling of racoon is Raccoon.


----------



## Snakecharmer

What a beautiful day...This was the weather Sherman stole on Monday...
Fixed a plumbing problem - shower wouldn't turn off. Moen handle broke apart. Spread fertilizer/ weed killer on the lawn...Fixed the old BBQ grill - needed a new grease drip pan ( Used a pan from the auto parts store)......Cut apart a tree that had fallen on my shed and was leaning on the roof...

Tomorrow I need to find some shingle to fix the shed roof. Go to the eye doc... Get out the weed wacker.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 356025


Buffalo Trace? I miss that stuff.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> just got a warning about buying from ebay. said to check out the sellers very carefully. this guy bought a penis enlarger. what he got was a magnifying glass. go figure.


Damn sherm, what were you trying to buy? I know, a cva. Kinda weird how it came up as a penis in your search.


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> Time to get those cows milked and the chickens fed..


I’ve been feeding the cows and milking the chickens. No wonder I’m hungry.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> The correct spelling of racoon is Raccoon.


Have you played any attention at all to the spelling in this thread, there's a spelng eror in every post


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Damn sherm, what were you trying to buy? I know, a cva. Kinda weird how it came up as a penis in your search.


thats alright, its the best compliment you can give a man.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> thats alright, its the best compliment you can give a man.


Well don’t let that thing hit you in the eye when you finally shoot it.....If you can shoot it.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Well don’t let that thing hit you in the eye when you finally shoot it.....If you can shoot it.


From the sounds of things...he's been spendin waaayyyy too much time on eBay to shoot his CVA.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Well don’t let that thing hit you in the eye when you finally shoot it.....If you can shoot it.


i took it out and shot it a few days ago. not only did it shoot the best groups i've ever shot but it was so easy to clean with the hand removable breach plug. i love the thumb hole stock to boot. i just love everything about it.

ps good morning guys.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> i took it out and shot it a few days ago. not only did it shoot the best groups i've ever shot but it was so easy to clean with the hand removable breach plug. i love the thumb hole stock to boot. i just love everything about it.
> 
> ps good morning guys.


Glad you like it sherm. Next time you shoot it try to move more than 2ft away from the target and let us know how it groups.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i took it out and shot it a few days ago. *not only did it shoot the best groups* i've ever shot but it was so easy to clean with the hand removable breach plug. i love the thumb hole stock to boot. i just love everything about it.
> 
> ps good morning guys.


Pics of them targets...or it didn't happen.


----------



## bobk

Sherm sent me pics of his target from the Cva with the almighty booger barrel. It’s shooting a little high, low and to the left of right. Oh it happened alright. This is what some call a good group.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Pics of them targets...or it didn't happen.


those targets are in a land fill by now but if you want to see them start digging.



bobk said:


> Sherm sent me pics of his target from the Cva with the almighty booger barrel. It’s shooting a little high, low and to the left of right. Oh it happened alright. This is what some call a good group.
> View attachment 356057


thats 2 good groups for a encore at the 25 yrd range. thats got to be one of your 25 yrd targets because i dont use splatter targets, LOL.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning. Just left the house for Erie agin today


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning. Just left the house for Erie agin today


good fishing mm. i only make one trip to erie each yr. we plan our trip around the middle of july. we usually go for a long weekend to a week. but we are going for 2 weeks the last 2 weeks of july. 2 yrs ago my dil rented us a house for a week and we all loved it. then last yr she kept putting it off until it was to late. then i tried to get a camping spot at geneva state park but it was to late. so this yr i told her i could help her on a house. she rented for 1 week but thought it didnt go through. when she tried again it had already been rented. so she rented the next week. but it turned out she was the one who rented the first week. so she decides to keep both weeks.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning. Just left the house for Erie agin today


its 350 miles each way to geneva where we fish. so it gets expensive to buy gas for the trip pay for camping then buy gas for the boat. back when i had fishing friends we made about 6 trips a yr. but most have passed and the rest moved away for work or retirement. so its me and my oldest son footing the bill. plus he uses part of his vacation so we can go with our families.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good "frosty" morning chaps. They say we could get some "mixed" precipatation tomorrow.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Good "frosty" morning chaps. They say we could get some "mixed" precipatation tomorrow.


I refuse to like that one


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^I don't understand...I liked yours?
How many have already planted gardens or annuals?
Not me! I never plant above ground plants until the Memorial Day weekend. Most of the time the ground is still cold. I usually transplant my tomatoes into larger containers. They set on a little wagon and I wheel them in at night and back outside the next day after it warms up.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^I don't understand...I liked yours?
> How many have already planted gardens or annuals?
> Not me! I never plant above ground plants until the Memorial Day weekend. Most of the time the ground is still cold. I usually transplant my tomatoes into larger containers. They set on a little wagon and I wheel them in at night and back outside the next day after it warms up.


Because I didn’t like what you said in your post


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> *Sherm sent me pics of his target from the Cva with the almighty booger barrel*. It’s shooting a little high, low and to the left of right. Oh it happened alright. This is what some call a good group.
> View attachment 356057


My shotgun shooting turkey loads patterns better then his CVA.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Looks like another beautiful day in NE Ohio.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> those targets are in a land fill by now but if you want to see them start digging.
> 
> 
> 
> thats 2 good groups for a encore at the 25 yrd range. thats got to be one of your 25 yrd targets because i dont use splatter targets, LOL.


Don’t be trying to make stuff up. That target has your name all over it.


----------



## bobk




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> My shotgun shooting turkey loads patterns better then his CVA.


LOL, now thats funny. but thats still better than no group at all with a encore, LOL.



bobk said:


> Don’t be trying to make stuff up. That target has your name all over it.


i dont have to make anything up. only tc makes ml that needs splatter targets to find the hole. if i did shoot that group it was with my encore at 25 yrds, LOL.


----------



## sherman51

how long do you plan to try and double team me?


----------



## sherman51

will i get it or get sniped?


----------



## sherman51

3 more to go.


----------



## sherman51

2 more to go.


----------



## sherman51

this is it.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> how long do you plan to try and double team me?


Depends on how long you want to brag up the toy of yours.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Depends on how long you want to brag up the toy of yours.


If'n he can't get that Encore to shoot right...it has to be the 'shooter' instead of the pea shooter the shooters holdin.



sherman51 said:


> ... only tc makes ml that needs splatter targets to find the hole. if i did shoot that group it was with my encore at 25 yrds, LOL.


You got that right about the TC needing splatter targets to find the holes. When you're one holing shots at 150yds just enlarging the same hole an 1/8" or so at a time...you have to use a splatter target.
But its understandable a CVA shooter wouldn't know anything bout that.
Especially one that couldn't get a much superior Encore to shoot right...then switched to a junk CVA with magical boolits.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> If'n he can't get that Encore to shoot right...it has to be the 'shooter' instead of the pea shooter the shooters holdin.
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right about the TC needing splatter targets to find the holes. When you're one holing shots at 150yds just enlarging the same hole an 1/8" or so at a time...you have to use a splatter target.
> But its understandable a CVA shooter wouldn't know anything bout that.
> Especially one that couldn't get a much superior Encore to shoot right...then switched to a junk CVA with magical boolits.


Ol' Sherm thinks when he shoots that cva and hits the target the first shot and shoots a three or five shot group, poor guy doesn't realize that his next 2 or 4 shoots never hit the paper !!


----------



## MagicMarker

Got run off the lake waves to high for me


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> If'n he can't get that Encore to shoot right...it has to be the 'shooter' instead of the pea shooter the shooters holdin.
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right about the TC needing splatter targets to find the holes. When you're one holing shots at 150yds just enlarging the same hole an 1/8" or so at a time...you have to use a splatter target.
> But its understandable a CVA shooter wouldn't know anything bout that.
> Especially one that couldn't get a much superior Encore to shoot right...then switched to a junk CVA with magical boolits.


Do you think we should quick picking on cv Sherm? 
Multiple choice answers. 

A) no
B) nope 
C) absolutely not 

You can only choose one.


----------



## garhtr

D)-- all of the above.

Sorry Sherman.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> D)-- all of the above.
> 
> Sorry Sherman.


Dang it, I didn’t think of that. Well played.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Depends on how long you want to brag up the toy of yours.


as long as it will out shoot them dad blam encore's by leaps and bounds.



fastwater said:


> If'n he can't get that Encore to shoot right...it has to be the 'shooter' instead of the pea shooter the shooters holdin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right about the TC needing splatter targets to find the holes. When you're one holing shots at 150yds just enlarging the same hole an 1/8" or so at a time...you have to use a splatter target.
> But its understandable a CVA shooter wouldn't know anything bout that.
> Especially one that couldn't get a much superior Encore to shoot right...then switched to a junk CVA with magical boolits.


you must be sleeping because you've got to be dreaming when you believe a encore is capable of 1 hole groups at 150 yrds with only 1/8 larger holes. the gun is not capable of such a feat much less a shooter that good.



Hatchetman said:


> Ol' Sherm thinks when he shoots that cva and hits the target the first shot and shoots a three or five shot group, poor guy doesn't realize that his next 2 or 4 shoots never hit the paper !!


i have shot 3 shot groups at 50 yrds that made elongated holes. then i shot at 3 different targets just to make sure. all three targets was center bulls eyes. with maybe a 1/4" variance. that would be like 1/2" at 100 yrds which is great for any ml.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Well today the eye doc suggested I have cataract surgery. My left eye (dominate) can't be corrected without the surgery and I need new contacts so instead I'll have the surgery and hopefully I'll be able to have distance vision without glasses and cheaters for reading and tying knots. I may be able to get a Multifocal lens and not even need the cheaters, Or I might get the left eye corrected for distance and the right eye for knot tying/ reading. Not sure if that would drive me crazy or not... I'll find out more in two weeks when I have a "fitting" after not wearing my contacts for 2 weeks. 

I guess I'm getting old..... Reading through the crap they gave me, it could be that some steroids I took for a skin condition may have accelerated the cataracts. I'll ask the Doc in 2 weeks...


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> as long as it will out shoot them dad blam encore's by leaps and bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> you must be sleeping because you've got to be dreaming when you believe a encore is capable of i hole groups at 150 yrds with only 1/8 larger holes. the gun is not capable of such a feat much less a shooter that good.
> 
> 
> 
> i have shot 3 shot groups at 50 yrds that made elongated holes. then i shot at 3 different targets just to make sure. all three targets was center bulls eyes. with maybe a 1/4" variance. that would be like 1/2" at 100 yrds which is great for any ml.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman Sherman Sherman please wake up!!!!you are the biggest daydreamer there is and just why can’t you go one day with out picking a fight with fastwater or someone else we all know all about your military trained long range sniper Ability it is a legendary. (In your mind) so calm down eat a Valium or two have a Couple of beers to wash them down Then in a little bit when you feel better give your wife a kiss tell her how much you love her then eat some more Valiums go to bed and have a Pleasant dream


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater why does poor uncle Sherman pick on you so much when all I have read is you giving him helpful advice. 

them him trying to twist it around on you trying his best to make it look like your the bad guy!!!!! And yet you keep trying to help him out. I think I’m gonna put you in for sainthood you deserve it


----------



## 1basshunter

I am putting fastwater in For sainthood on this thread I for one vote yay. and then we must have a majority vote to do this do you vote yay or nay


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I am putting fastwater in For sainthood on this thread I for one vote yay. and then we must have a majority vote to do this do you vote yay or nay


YEA


----------



## Burkcarp1

Yeah


----------



## sherman51

boy does he have you all buffaloed. if i stop picking on him he would never let me rest.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater why does poor uncle Sherman pick on you so much when all I have read is you giving him helpful advice.
> 
> them him trying to twist it around on you trying his best to make it look like your the bad guy!!!!! And yet you keep trying to help him out. I think I’m gonna put you in for sainthood you deserve it





1basshunter said:


> I am putting fastwater in For sainthood on this thread I for one vote yay. and then we must have a majority vote to do this do you vote yay or nay


This is most gracious of you BH....you are too kind!
I feel so unworthy!
And Thank you all for the 'yay' votes!
Seems there are some, that no matter how much you try and help them...no matter how nice you are to them...it's never enough.
They want more and more and more.

I think we've all done the best we could do for Sherman.
We've all done our best to advise him on his many major estate, yachts and luxurious motorhome purchases he's made over the years.
We tried to help him when all them bandito's kept stealin all his stuff...heck...one fellar even let him use several thousand $ worth of down riggers and let him 'use' hundreds of $'s worth of spoons and tackle.
Fellars here wouldn't let him spend a dime at the OGF get together.
And the very next year, ST even paid the whole $847 bill at the get together that sherman said he would pay half of cause Sherman's mailman keeps stealin his checks.
And we even left our warm homes in the middle of the cold night to go to Lazys ugly sheep barn to have an intervention with him over
that ugly ewe he fell in love with.
Tryin to make him a better shooter...the list just goes on and on

Again, Thank you BH for the humbling honor...and Thank you all for the votes...
...but in reality, we've all done our best to help him.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saint Fastwater……


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

You all need to get out more...
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/how-about-some-bee-gees-love.366439/


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> YEA


Yea


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys
I’m up little chilly out there but it’s The 1st day of the rest of our life let’s get at it


----------



## Snakecharmer

I always wondered what they meant by a "Roll in the Hay".


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I am putting fastwater in For sainthood on this thread I for one vote yay. and then we must have a majority vote to do this do you vote yay or nay


DILLY DILLY!


----------



## Hatchetman

Yea....


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

Seems like a yay is in order. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

Votes are in.. congratulations fastwa!!


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Votes are in.. congratulations fastwa!!


Yay


----------



## sherman51

now that he's a saint he wont need that encore to harvest deer. they will just come up to him and sacrifice as many as he needs. salami salami bologna, LOL.


----------



## ress

Congrats Fastee! Anyone with over 25700 likes has got to be a winner!


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^Amen^^^
So yesterday morning, me an the ol' lady get up early to go to Sammy's Club to take advantage of Senior Morning (even though I ain't one) They opened at 0700 and we got there at 0723. Here's what the meat section looked like. If you squint and look waaaaay down there, you might be able to see about a dozen or so packages of beef. One package I picked up was $10.02 for about .90 of a pound.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> One package I picked up was $10.02 for about .90 of a pound.


 Looks like I'll be eating fish for a while !


----------



## Burkcarp1

Plenty of beef, just not at the big retailers... small guys got plenty.


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> Plenty of beef, just not at the big retailers... small guys got plenty.


 Is it $10 per lb ? If so - I'm on a fish n beans/rice diet until further notice.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Is it $10 per lb ? If so - I'm on a fish n beans/rice diet until further notice.


come off that wad brother support small business


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> now that he's a saint he wont need that encore to harvest deer. they will just come up to him and sacrifice as many as he needs. salami salami bologna, LOL.


ARE WE A TAD JELLY???????


----------



## Burkcarp1

garhtr said:


> Is it $10 per lb ? If so - I'm on a fish n beans/rice diet until further notice.


I don’t know and I don’t care. I’ll pay it gladly, as long as China Aint getting it. Tight wad lol


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> come off that wad brother support small business


 You know darn well if it wernt for possum n them smelly carp I'd starve to death.



Burkcarp1 said:


> as long as China Aint getting it. Tight wad lol


 I'd gladly sell you some carp and give you my word as a gentleman china won't get a penny of your cash


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> now that he's a saint he wont need that encore to harvest deer. they will just come up to him and sacrifice as many as he needs. salami salami bologna, LOL.


And now you’re making fun of him on very humbling day for him man... The nerve of some people just amaze me to know end I’m so sorry for that saint fastwater I don’t know how you can just turn the other cheek over and over again and still have nothing to say but helpful advice for him but that’s why you’re the saint on here


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> I don’t know and I don’t care. I’ll pay it gladly, as long as China Aint getting it. Tight wad lol


That .90 package of ground beef would either make 3 decent burgers or 4 pimpburgers. Pimpburgers leave me hungry.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> ARE WE A TAD JELLY???????


Sherm? Jelly?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> ARE WE A TAD JELLY???????





1basshunter said:


> And now you’re making fun of him on very humbling day for him man... The nerve of some people just amaze me to know end I’m so sorry for that saint fastwater I don’t know how you can just turn the other cheek over and over again and still have nothing to say but helpful advice for him but that’s why you’re the saint on here


i dont have a clue where you guys are coming from. i give him praise and even bow down like the old cartoons use to do and i get ridiculed for it. its dam*ed if i do and dam*ed if i dont. i just cant do anything right. you guys have your fun. i'll take my ball and go home.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> now that he's a saint *he wont need that encore to harvest deer.* they will just come up to him and sacrifice as many as he needs. salami salami bologna, LOL.


No Sherm...before you ask....you cannot have my tack driving Encore!
If what you say is true that I will not need it and the Deer will come up and sacrifice themselves, I will give my Encore to BH since you would not sell him yours.
And since you say I will have as many deer as needed, with the looks of those empty beef shelves, I will be supplying with venison all those here on OGF that have tried to help you.

And FWIW...remember that old lady on the walker you knocked down in the store to get to the TP and buy it all up? shame on you!
Lazy and I have been supplying the poor gal with TP ever since....and she will be getting all your portion of venison I would be giving you.
when your freezer gets low cause you can't hit a deer with that CVA,
I will give you her info and maybe she will sell you some venison.
But I will make sure and tell her to charge you enough to pay for the doctor appointments she had to pay for cause you knocked her down.

PS...she will have all the backstraps,tenderloins, steaks, roast, burger, jerky, trail Bologna and summer sausage she can stand....and you can afford to pay for.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> And now you’re making fun of him on very humbling day for him man... The nerve of some people just amaze me to know end I’m so sorry for that saint fastwater I don’t know how you can just turn the other cheek over and over again and still have nothing to say but helpful advice for him but that’s why you’re the saint on here





Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm? Jelly?


When I was a youngin, I kept actin up. My momma told me if'n I didn't straighten up she was gonna take a switch and whoop both of my butt cheeks off. Well, I didn't listen so I lost them cheeks a long time ago.
Only got the upper pair left...and they sure get sore sometimes.
But we just have to keep helpin them that needs helpin. It's what we're s'pose to do. Even if'n they give us a hard time while tryin to help them.
Sooo...we just need to do as we have been doin all along and be as nice as we can and keep given Sherm the bestest advice we can.


----------



## sherman51

good mornin from indiana everyone. i'm just not ready for this cold spell. maybe it will be our last.


----------



## sherman51

good mornin again, im up to stay this time. have had my 1st coffee and working on #2. looks like a warm up is coming. just got to get through this cold spell. starting thurs the temps is supposed to be in the 70's.

i'm leaving for tn on fri. we thought about changing our reunion to labor day weekend but things could be worse then so its on memorial day weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Helping a friend move is on the agenda today.


----------



## sherman51

when a woman wears a leather dress a man gets the shakes, dry mouth, weak in the knees, his heart rate goes up, he stops thinking straight, because the smell reminds him of a new truck.


----------



## ress

HAHAHA Goodin!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Where’s everyone at today? Heres some of my collection. Lazy?


----------



## Lazy 8

I be here brother. That's a wicked looking collection you got there. Looks kinda medieval? Are they users, safe queens or lookers?
Have you used that double bit on any trees?
Where's the Swords?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> I be here brother. That's a wicked looking collection you got there. Looks kinda medieval? Are they users, safe queens or lookers?
> Have you used that double bit on any trees?
> Where's the Swords?


There just lookers. I guess,cause I ain’t got no plans to use them..haven’t got any swords yet..soon.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Closer look. Would you use that 2 bit on a tree?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 356513
> Closer look. Would you use that 2 bit on a tree?


I see your point. Maybe a balsa wood tree?
They all have a damascus look. Either that or just etched metal.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Damascus. Love the look


----------



## bobk

The work on that blade is really nice. Nice collection ya got there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Damascus. Love the look


How much moolah you got?
https://www.bladeforums.com/threads/fossil-walrus-famascus-fighter-sold.1723973/


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning, time to get at it


----------



## Snakecharmer

Just finished my youtube church service.


----------



## sherman51

i was up making emergency runs to the bathroom from 330 to 430. then slept in until 730. good morning guys.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Just finished my youtube church service.


I watch Robert Jefferies. He's my favorite. 
Snakey, which one do you watch?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> How much moolah you got?
> https://www.bladeforums.com/threads/fossil-walrus-famascus-fighter-sold.1723973/


A guy could spend some coinage on that site. Some real talent there.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sherm! ....bad Taco Bell?


----------



## sherman51

M R DUCKS said:


> Sherm! ....bad Taco Bell?


it wasnt taco bell. it was grub hub that delivered next door and didnt let them know the food was left on there porch. the food was delivered fast for grub hub. they just got the wrong house.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I watch Robert Jefferies. He's my favorite.
> Snakey, which one do you watch?


My own church has a youtube service. Valley Lutheran Church Chagrin Falls. Not the same as being there.


----------



## Shad Rap

sherman51 said:


> it wasnt taco bell. it was grub hub that delivered next door and didnt let them know the food was left on there porch. the food was delivered fast for grub hub. they just got the wrong house.


He was talking about the emergency runs to the bathroom...


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> i was up making emergency runs to the bathroom from 330 to 430. then slept in until 730. good morning guys.


Waaaayyy to much information.....


----------



## sherman51

Shad Rap said:


> He was talking about the emergency runs to the bathroom...


LOL. could have been. but he went right over my head, LOL.


----------



## MagicMarker

Looks like frost got my early sweet corn bout 3 in tall. It’s got an off color to leaves this morning. Don’t know if it’ll come back so I just got done planting 20 more rows we’ll see


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> it wasnt taco bell. it was grub hub that delivered next door and didnt let them know the food was left on there porch. the food was delivered fast for grub hub. they just got the wrong house.


So you got the food your neighbor ordered from grub hub off their porch, ate it and had to make emergency runs to the bathroom?
Did you have to use a lot of that ole crippled lady's TP you hoarded?


----------



## ress

That's how I took it.. Maybe the order had Beano mixed into the refried beans..... Think I remember doing that to one of our buddies back in the day.......lol


----------



## ress

Made my wife breakfast this morning..
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> A guy could spend some coinage on that site. Some real talent there.


Yes indeed. A lot of these guys, in fact most of them are full time bladesmiths.
I've bought a few off some of them but not the high, high dollar ones. Some of these dudes making damascus might fold the forged metal over hundreds of times to get the desired effect or pattern.
Of course you can get handles in prehistoric woolly mammoth that are so old I can't even fathom.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> My own church has a youtube service. Valley Lutheran Church Chagrin Falls. Not the same as being there.


I know what you mean. Not the same as actually being in a Church.


----------



## 1basshunter

Poor poor uncle Sherman, it must be hard for you these days to the point of stealing your neighbors food so we will try and help you out 

ress, stop showing us pictures of all that nice looking food  

hope that is helpful for you Sherman


----------



## Shad Rap

ress said:


> Made my wife breakfast this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


You took a bite of her toast?..


----------



## ress

HAHAHA Wondered if anyone would notice


----------



## Burkcarp1

Shad Rap said:


> You took a bite of her toast?..


Naaa,he wouldn’t have enough nerve!


----------



## Lazy 8

https://bushcraftusa.com/forum/threads/tc-50-caliber-muzzle-loader-marked-new-hampshire.278012/


----------



## Burkcarp1

Dang it Lazy! I just cut myself with these knives.. Blood squirting incident


----------



## Lazy 8

Call 911. Call Mrs. Ressy. Call THE SAINT!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Dang it Lazy! I just cut myself with these knives.. Blood squirting incident





Lazy 8 said:


> Call 911. Call Mrs. Ressy. Call THE SAINT!


Did ya get er stitched up BK?


----------



## sherman51

good night rejects.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good night rejects.


Takes one to know one.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Takes one to know one.


Don't worry...if'n he took the neighbor's grub hub food again, he'll be up in a short on the crapper again.


----------



## sherman51

cleaned out the basement and cleaned up the yard, got the truck loaded to go to the transfer station just to find out its closed. i plan on leaving for tn friday and im taking the truck. i hate to dump it in the yard but if the transfer station doesnt open thats what i've got to do.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> https://bushcraftusa.com/forum/threads/tc-50-caliber-muzzle-loader-marked-new-hampshire.278012/


Cool website Lazy.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## sherman51

goooood mornin all you derailers. the start to another beautiful spring day.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Did ya get er stitched up BK?


Naw, just a scratch, bandaid worked.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up. I hear Sherms headed for Tennessee this Friday. I’m going down Saturday for couple days I’ll be in east side he’ll be west I think


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> I’m up. I hear Sherms headed for Tennessee this Friday. I’m going down Saturday for couple days I’ll be in east side he’ll be west I think


Be prepared for some stopped up toilets..


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> I’m up. I hear Sherms headed for Tennessee this Friday. I’m going down Saturday for couple days I’ll be in east side he’ll be west I think


And bring lots of popsicles


----------



## M R DUCKS

How come Sherm isn’t showing off counting again?


----------



## M R DUCKS

5


----------



## M R DUCKS

4


----------



## M R DUCKS

3


----------



## M R DUCKS

Snipe?!


----------



## Lazy 8

I thought 2 was after 3?


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo, Daveo, where fore art thou...Daveo?
Anybody seen the lad?


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Daveo, Daveo, where fore art thou...Daveo?
> Anybody seen the lad?


He was just on the Ohio River forum....


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Yea...where is that bugger?
Have not heard from him.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> I thought 2 was after 3?


Lazy 2 is before 3 unless you are Counting down


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Lazy 2 is before 3 unless you are Counting down


Back em up there. Mr. Duck had one post of 5. The next one said, 4. Followed by 3. After 3 the next post said snipe?
What I wanna know is who got the chicken dinner?


----------



## M R DUCKS

I played the snipe card cause the numbers weren’t moving like predicted...
....I d k


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> I’m up. I hear Sherms headed for Tennessee this Friday. I’m going down Saturday for couple days I’ll be in east side he’ll be west I think


i'll be in jamestown about 80 miles west of knoxville. where are you going to be? are you going down to fish?



Lazy 8 said:


> I thought 2 was after 3?


he may not know how to count to 3 but he sniped 800.


----------



## Lazy 8

he may not know how to count to 3 but he sniped 800.[/QUOTE]
Winner, winner, Shermie you owe him a shicken dinner.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> he may not know how to count to 3 but he sniped 800.


Winner, winner, Shermie you owe him a shicken dinner. [/QUOTE]

Maybe Sherm can buy MM that sshicken dinner he owes him whilst they're down in Tenn.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> i'll be in jamestown about 80 miles west of knoxville. where are you going to be? are you going down to fish?
> Buddy of mine has a lake house on Cherokee. Taking me down a couple days to try and catch a striper
> 
> 
> he may not know how to count to 3 but he sniped 800.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> goooood mornin all you derailers. the start to another beautiful spring day.


We got more snow on the ground...


----------



## sherman51

caught my 1st striper last fall when we went to md to visit my favorite niece. hem man took me out on a charter for striper. we caught small ones but we all got our 2 limit. i ddidnt care much for the flavor though.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> We got more snow on the ground...


Unreal. It spit some here in central today. 32 degrees tonight will break a record of 35.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Unreal. It spit some here in central today. 32 degrees tonight will break a record of 35.


lazy when you started this thread did you ever think you would have got over 18,800 posts not to mention all the views?

will see you guys bright and early.


----------



## sherman51

well its morning. but im just passing through. good morning guys.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 356851


morning bk. where is all the people? it seems like we get new blood but then fw and bh scare then off. but even the old guys seem to have typers cramps.


----------



## ress

Sherm did I read in another thread that today is your birthday?


----------



## MagicMarker

If it is Happy Birthday. Good morning to the rest of you guys


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> lazy when you started this thread did you ever think you would have got over 18,800 posts not to mention all the views?
> 
> will see you guys bright and early.


Happy Birthday Uncle Shermie. 
The answer to your question is Heck No! 
I have a bad habit of getting off topic on other people's threads so I thought I'd provide an outlet where everybody could get me back. 
I think it grew some legs and took off! But seriously, if it hadn't taken off I may never of met some of the nicest people I know.
Thank you everybody and Sherm, do something that brings you joy today, like taking your muzzleloader and shooting a carp.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Sherm did I read in another thread that today is your birthday?


yep, today is the big 69 for me, LOL. i have been buying my birthday presents all morning. i bought some of those new 5 section bait fish. i bought a leather phone case to wear on my belt. i bought some pre rigged stinger hooks to try on my worms for pond fishing for bass. i'm sometimes slow in dropping my rod and giving slack so the fish takes the whole worm. and i seem to have a bad habit of setting the hook when i get bit. they only take the back part of the worm so you need to give them slack so they take the whole worm and swim off, then you set the hook. but i'm missing way to many fish.



Lazy 8 said:


> Happy Birthday Uncle Shermie.
> The answer to your question is Heck No!
> I have a bad habit of getting off topic on other people's threads so I thought I'd provide an outlet where everybody could get me back.
> I think it grew some legs and took off! But seriously, if it hadn't taken off I may never of met some of the nicest people I know.
> Thank you everybody and Sherm, do something that brings you joy today, like taking your muzzleloader and shooting a carp.


its more like it grew wings, lol.

with my cva if i shot a carp with these magic bullets in the water it would blow the lake dry.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Birthday Mr. Brown!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Back em up there. Mr. Duck had one post of 5. The next one said, 4. Followed by 3. After 3 the next post said snipe?
> What I wanna know is who got the chicken dinner?


If it was delivered by GrubHub most likely Sherman took it


----------



## 1basshunter

Happy birthday Sherman now that you’re just Barely over 21 you need to slow down and take it easy


----------



## Burkcarp1

Happy birthday unca Sherm!


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> today is the big 69 for me,


Happy Birthday ! Congratulations- You don't look a day over 35 at least when your holding that Mzzldr. 
Good luck n Enjoy your day !


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Happy birthday!

Enjoy the day. 

Don.


----------



## fastwater

Happy Birthday Sherman!
If'n you see any food delivered from GrubHub on your neighbor's porch...help yourself.
It's prolly your B-day present they ordered for you.


----------



## sherman51

thanks guys. i'll be 69 all day, LOL.


----------



## ress

Happy Birthday.


----------



## polebender

sherman51 said:


> thanks guys. i'll be 69 all day, LOL.


Happy birthday! That’s a great number!  Hope your day has been great!


----------



## fastwater

polebender said:


> Happy birthday! *That’s a great number*!  Hope your day has been great!


Careful polebender...he'll have dreams bout Olivia Newton John again.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> dreams bout Olivia Newton John


 Funny, you guys got me dreaming about Olivia Newton John and it ain't even my birthday, I ain't 69 and I don't even know who she is !
Good luck n good fishing


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Careful polebender...he'll have dreams bout Olivia Newton John again.



again my a$$. i'm still dreamin of her.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> again my a$$. i'm still dreamin of her.


Hey Shermie,
Olivia wants you...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie,
> Olivia wants you...


Oh nooo...


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie,
> Olivia wants you...





Burkcarp1 said:


> Oh nooo...


Poor ole Sherm's shoes gonna look like he shot one of them ABC fire extinguishers off on em.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Warmer days are coming


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ok lazy, what do you call this and where did it come from


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 357051
> Ok lazy, what do you call this and where did it come from


that model there is the yard cycle it comes from the grass cycle group.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Happy birthday sherm and out traveling the world again i see.. you must have gotten the gift doubloon by now and cashed it


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> that model there is the yard cycle it comes from the grass cycle group.


It's a pre pop cycle....


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> It's a pre pop cycle....


He would really like it if it had a banana seat on it


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 357051
> Ok lazy, what do you call this and where did it come from


Easy mower with a 21" Springer. My question is where's the be-ach bar?
BTW - I'm jealous.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Easy mower with a 21" Springer. My question is where's the be-ach bar?
> BTW - I'm jealous.


I figured you would coming from WEst Virginia..


----------



## Lazy 8

That reminds me of my brother's 1200cc hard tail. 21" Springer, King/Queen seat w/be-ach bar.
Does anybody know why they're called a hardtail? My butte remembers.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Happy birthday sherm and out traveling the world again i see.. you must have gotten the gift doubloon by now and cashed it


you have the same mail man that i use to have. no gold yet, but still anxiously waiting. are you 100% sure you sent it to me?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you have the same mail man that i use to have. no gold yet, but still anxiously waiting. are you 100% sure you sent it to me?


You ate the only one I know on muncie


----------



## sherman51

good mornin derailers. getting everything ready for some farm pond fishing in tn. i've been pushing my nephew to go fri afternoon after we get down there. i put new 10# trilene xl line on my reels. i rigged 1 reel with a 7 1/2" rubber worm and the other 1 with a 2" rubber crappie. i'll start with the worm but after a few on the stringer i;ll try the rubber crappie. man i'm fired up and ready to go.


----------



## sherman51

you people must be part chicken. you go to bed at sundown and rise when the rooster crows.


----------



## ress

Mornin Some big storms possible today - tonight. Safe travels Sherm. My youngest sister lives 10 miles from Paris Tn and I have not made it there to Crappie fish yet.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> you people must be part chicken. you go to bed at sundown and rise when the rooster crows.


That’s the idea..Good morning boys.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Good luck Sherm we’ll be heading south Friday night late


----------



## MagicMarker

Went and got a few tomato plants. Gonna roll the dice and put them out before I go south


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Went and got a few tomato plants. Gonna roll the dice and put them out before I go south


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 357191


Looking good Farmer Tom! Are those green onions the kind that you pop the top off and replant?
MM, I think you'll be safe, cause if you aren't, a lot of us will get bit.


----------



## MagicMarker

I put 48 out half of what I’ll have


----------



## sherman51

yep i believe the real cold weather made its last fling. for all you guys that has gardens i hope i'm right.


----------



## Lil' Rob

sherman51 said:


> yep i believe the real cold weather made its last fling. for all you guys that has gardens i hope i'm right.


I hope you're right too!


----------



## sherman51

i had the truck bed open this morning and it rained. so i closed it up. the sun came out so i opened it back up to dry. it was nice for awhile. then out of nowhere it started raining again. so i just left it open. so its probably going to be wet when i load it for our trip. who really cares, right.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> i had the truck bed open this morning and it rained. so i closed it up. the sun came out so i opened it back up to dry. it was nice for awhile. then out of nowhere it started raining again. so i just left it open. so its probably going to be wet when i load it for our trip. who really cares, right.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


>


You read my mind...which ain't easy to do.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Looking good Farmer Tom! Are those green onions the kind that you pop the top off and replant?
> MM, I think you'll be safe, cause if you aren't, a lot of us will get bit.


Yup they are


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup they are


Do they have a name? 
Eat and plant?


----------



## sherman51

good morning good morning. its time to get up and get started. it wont be long till you'll be burnin day light except its going to rain. i hope to be fishing before dark today. my nephew is setting trusses today. if he gets done in time were going fishing today. wish me lots of luck.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good luck Sherman, don’t forget to have your neighbor tip Grubhub for you


----------



## ress

Get Em!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Do they have a name?
> Eat and plant?


uncle toms scallions


----------



## MagicMarker

Have a good trip Sherm good morning everyone else


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning from WV, the patron saint of camo. 
Yesterday I planted some Big Max pumpkins and Sugar Baby watermelons over the hill at the MIL's. I cleared out an area so they won't be in the mow area. 
These Big Max can get up to 100 lbs. 
Has anybody ever planted these? First time for me.


----------



## Hatchetman

How do you delete "conversations" off your PM page. I have to be missing something, can't figure it out....Thanks....


----------



## G.lock

5:37! Sherm overslept


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning from WV, the patron saint of camo.
> Yesterday I planted some Big Max pumpkins and Sugar Baby watermelons over the hill at the MIL's. I cleared out an area so they won't be in the mow area.
> These Big Max can get up to 100 lbs.
> Has anybody ever planted these? First time for me.


What the heck you gonna do with a 100# pumpkin? Momma just got pumpkin seeds to try this year.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Sugar Baby watermelons


 I don't have the room but my buddy grows those. Normally not much bigger than a softball but sweeeettt. He has a huge garden for zucchini, melons and pumpkins and I probably pilfer more from his garden than I grow 
Good luck


----------



## bobk

G.lock said:


> 5:37! Sherm overslept


He’s a slacker. Chinese proverb for slacker is cva.


----------



## MagicMarker

Ted Nugent expresses the growing frustration of many better than I can: 
“Why do I have to stay home just because you are scared? How about you stay home … you stay in your house indefinitely, you wear a mask, you socially distance yourself from me, you avoid restaurants, you avoid baseball games, you stay off the roads, you avoid malls and beaches and parks … I’m done playing your dumb game … I’m no longer going to be a prisoner of your fear. I’m no longer staying in my house or catering to you because you are scared … YOUR fear is not an excuse to destroy America. YOUR fear is not my fear and your fear does not have the right to interfere with my life, my job, my income or my future as a free American citizen.”


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 357377


Far out man


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> How do you delete "conversations" off your PM page. I have to be missing something, can't figure it out....Thanks....


Open up a current conversation you're having with someone, like Shermin for instance and press, "Leave Conversation."


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Ted Nugent expresses the growing frustration of many better than I can:
> “Why do I have to stay home just because you are scared? How about you stay home … you stay in your house indefinitely, you wear a mask, you socially distance yourself from me, you avoid restaurants, you avoid baseball games, you stay off the roads, you avoid malls and beaches and parks … I’m done playing your dumb game … I’m no longer going to be a prisoner of your fear. I’m no longer staying in my house or catering to you because you are scared … YOUR fear is not an excuse to destroy America. YOUR fear is not my fear and your fear does not have the right to interfere with my life, my job, my income or my future as a free American citizen.”


Thank you Ted! I couldn't of said it better. Gotta love the guy!
I remember one time he had an AR or similar sitting on his kitchen table for a month and it has yet to ki** somebody.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> What the heck you gonna do with a 100# pumpkin? Momma just got pumpkin seeds to try this year.


Not sure but prolly have fun trying to get rid of it or maybe make a plethora of punkin pies. Just bring the Cool Whip and a fork.


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Open up a current conversation you're having with someone, like Shermin for instance and press, "Leave Conversation."



Thanks Lazy,never thought that "leave converstions" would mean delete....


----------



## Flatty01

Wv here too. Used to grow giant pumpkins but were too much work. Trying regular ones I reacues from a roadside


Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning from WV, the patron saint of camo.
> Yesterday I planted some Big Max pumpkins and Sugar Baby watermelons over the hill at the MIL's. I cleared out an area so they won't be in the mow area.
> These Big Max can get up to 100 lbs.
> Has anybody ever planted these? First time for me.


----------



## ress

MM I'am speechless. Have you seen death from Covide? I have.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Flatty01 said:


> Wv here too. Used to grow giant pumpkins but were too much work. Trying regular ones I reacues from a roadside


WV huh? Do you remember when people on the side of the road would sell Chinkapins? Decades ago. Maybe still do? I ain't had one for about 10-20 ***** ages.


----------



## Lazy 8

@bassplayer ...this is for you brother...


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> @bassplayer ...this is for you brother...


Love it!!!! They were a really tight band!! It's weird that most of the drummers I know hate to play this......drummers


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys another 2 hrs of travel time this morning


----------



## Hatchetman

MagicMarker said:


> Morning guys another 2 hrs of travel time this morning



Be safe and stay on the other side of the state from Sherm....


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



Hatchetman said:


> Be safe and *stay on the other side of the state from Sherm...*.


He can't do that HM!
Sherm is s'pose to buy him a shicken dinner whilst they are down there.
And if'n I were MM, before I ate that shicken dinner Sherm owed me, I would have to be right there when Sherm bought it. That way I'd know for sure Sherm didn't hijack my shicken dinner from the neighbor's porch that's been settin there fer two days.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> 
> 
> 
> He can't do that HM!
> Sherm is s'pose to buy him a shicken dinner whilst they are down there.
> And if'n I were MM, before I ate that shicken dinner Sherm owed me, I would have to be right there when Sherm bought it. That way I'd know for sure Sherm didn't hijack my shicken dinner from the neighbor's porch that's been settin there fer two days.


Are you implying sherm is a porch pirate?


----------



## sherman51

goood mornin guys. i would have posted yesterday but i drove part of the day then went pond fishing. and i was just to tired to post after i got home. the fishing was great even if the catching was a little slow for me. of course my nephew done better as usual. he got 10 keepers and a few throw backs. i only got 4 keepers and 6 throw backs. we fished about 1 1/2 hours. stopped fishing after it got dark. then went over to the foreman's house that over seas the ranch with the huge pond. he's the one that lets us fish. had wild hog ham steaks. stayed for about an hour. so i got home late. went to bed around 12:00.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> Be safe and stay on the other side of the state from Sherm....


Or he could be more like Shermie...


----------



## Lazy 8

Beef n bacon...it's what's fer supper..


----------



## MagicMarker

Not gonna do it


----------



## MagicMarker

Not gonna do it


----------



## MagicMarker

Not gonna do it


----------



## MagicMarker

Did it


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Be safe and stay on the other side of the state from Sherm....


were really practicing social distancing, LOL.



MagicMarker said:


> Did it


so what do you want? a trophy or something. just raging you. congrats on just beating me to it.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> were really practicing social distancing, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> so what do you want? a trophy or something. just raging you. congrats on just beating me to it.


Got down here bout 930. Got u haul trailer unloaded. Been last couple hours trying to get rid of trailer. Will fish tonight


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Are you implying sherm is a porch pirate?


Well....between all them starvin Ethiopians Sherm has sendin him all their food every month, plus Sherm puttin his neighbor's on a forced diet by shanghai'n all their food GrubHub sends them every night, I'm a thinkin when it comes to eatin ole Sherm would snatch a hotdog from a baby while at 'dime a dog' night at the ballpark.


----------



## 1basshunter

Please let’s give poor uncle Sherman some love!!!!! He can’t help that he would steal the food from a baby mouth it’s Survival of the fittest...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Well....between all them starvin Ethiopians Sherm has sendin him all their food every month, plus Sherm puttin his neighbor's on a forced diet by shanghai'n all their food GrubHub sends them every night, I'm a thinkin
> 
> 
> 1basshunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please let’s give poor uncle Sherman some love!!!!! He can’t help that he would steal the food from a baby mouth it’s Survival of the fittest...
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> when it comes to eatin ole Sherm would snatch a hotdog from a baby while at 'dime a dog' night at the ballpark.
Click to expand...

Ouch X2!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Man I need to borrow Ress's wife. Spent 2 hours powerwashing the deck and have more to go. Time to put a coat of Sherwin Williams stain on the deck again..Taking a water break...At least it's not raining...


----------



## ress

Not today, she's out planting the garden. Then gota wash ma truck!


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Not today, she's out planting the garden. Then gota wash ma truck!


Here's your SAINT! 
St. Mrs. Ressy (next you're gonna tell us she can clean and fillet fish)


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Not today, she's out planting the garden. Then gota wash ma truck!


Hope you got her a Foam cannon for the power washer...Those are nice for washing the vehicles.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> View attachment 357605


Looks like the Darlings to me. Wasn't ol Ernest hot after the daughter and she was hot after Andy?


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Please let’s give poor uncle Sherman some love!!!!! He can’t help that he would steal the food from a baby mouth it’s Survival of the fittest...


I reckon you are right BH.
Anyone that would push an old crippled lady on a walker down to get to the TP wouldn't have a problem takin a hotdog from a poor lil baby.
Wonder if'n he bought MM's shicken dinner yet?


----------



## Snakecharmer

My favorite troubadour.... Pat Dailey...I first heard him in 1974


----------



## Snakecharmer

Fastwawa...Looks like Pat Dailey put the moves on your girl...


He has a song "Puddin's putting out at Put-In-Bay"


----------



## Snakecharmer

...


----------



## fastwater

She stole his boat...she stole my tractor.
Told ya'll she weren't no good.
I shoulda know'd she was no good and put her out the minute I seen her eatin chicken wings... bones and all.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Looks like the Darlings to me. Wasn't ol Ernest hot after the daughter and she was hot after Andy?


 You got it ! One of my favorite episodes, I pretty much like all the ones with Ernest T or The Darlings.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Made it out on the water today we’ll see if I can catch my 1st striper


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Luck MM


----------



## ress

Get Em!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Get Em!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Is Mrs Ress busy? I have some chores she could do.


----------



## ress

She went into work a whole day today. I thought I'd give her a day off.


----------



## ress

She made my favorite pie couple days ago. Strawberry-Rhubarb!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> She made my favorite pie couple days ago. Strawberry-Rhubarb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Ressy, that does look good!
As I've stated here many, many, times, there's only 4 kinds of pie I'll eat......
Hot-cold-single crust and double crust. That's it!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Ressy, that does look good!
> As I've stated here many, many, times, there's only 4 kinds of pie I'll eat......
> Hot-cold-single crust and double crust. That's it!


Dam lazy you’re really picky about the type of pie you will eat  

that’s all most as bad as the type of free Grubhub food Sherman will steal and eat from his Neighbors.


----------



## Shad Rap

Lazy 8 said:


> Ressy, that does look good!
> As I've stated here many, many, times, there's only 4 kinds of pie I'll eat......
> Hot-cold-single crust and double crust. That's it!


I noticed you didn't include hair pie in there...


----------



## Snakecharmer

How can it go from snowing last Sunday to 80 degrees today?


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> How can it go from snowing last Sunday to 80 degrees today?


That’s Easy Sherman’s cold heart is in Kentucky now


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> That’s Easy Sherman’s cold heart is in Kentucky now


Thought he was in Tenn.?
He better stay out of Ky. 
Since there's still an APB out on him in Ky. I'll have to call a few kinfolk there and let them know he's there.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Thought he was in Tenn.?
> He better stay out of Ky.
> Since there's still an APB out on him in Ky. I'll have to call a few kinfolk there and let them know he's there.


You could be right but I can say this Sherman is on a trip out of state and now its Warming up here just think about how bad winter weather would be if he lived in Ohio he must be a very cold hearted guy


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> You could be right but I can say this Sherman is on a trip out of state and now its Warming up here just think about how bad winter weather would be if he lived in Ohio he must be a very cold hearted guy


Thinkin you're right BH.
Maybe that's the reason Indiana has such cold weather.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Thought he was in Tenn.?
> He better stay out of Ky.
> Since there's still an APB out on him in Ky. I'll have to call a few kinfolk there and let them know he's there.


Where in tarnation is that boy? Hope he knows what to do if'n he hears somebody strumming on a banjo. And it ain't time for no shicken dinner either.


----------



## fastwater

^^^...and I sure hope he didn't take that cheap CVA with him for self defense. Them boys down there will treat him 'extra special' if'n they see him in the woods with a CVA.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. If I catch one today and the next one I’ll have two


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Morning guys. If I catch one today and the next one I’ll have two


good mornin everybody. sure am wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in tarnation is that boy? Hope he knows what to do if'n he hears somebody strumming on a banjo. And it ain't time for no shicken dinner either.


He probably the one playing the banjo


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> good mornin everybody. sure am wishing you the best of luck.


Got two in the boat better than yesterday


----------



## Lazy 8

Nice fish MM. 
Raining here in central OH and they say we could get 2 to 3" before it's all over. Some other parts around here could get 3 to 4" 
Might need hip waders or a kayak to get the mail.


----------



## fastwater

You go MM!!!
One of you guys gonna fool around and get into that wall hanger before it's over with.


----------



## MagicMarker

Gotem


----------



## ress

Dang it's raining!!!!!!!!!! Got over 3 inches in the rain gauge already!


----------



## garhtr

No rain gauge but its Been Pouring down here in the SW for sometime-- there goes my date with the beautiful Lmr a.m.
Heard a rumor of a possible tornado up near deer crk ???


----------



## Burkcarp1

Here she is boys..Got it today. ribs tomorrow


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> ribs tomorrow


 What time  should we arrive ?
Looks great n have fun !


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Gotem


You sure did MM!
Bet you were hungry after fighten them monsters.
Did Sherm pay up on that shicken dinner?



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 358029
> Here she is boys..Got it today. ribs tomorrow


Shooeee...that's there's purdier then a new speckled pup.
You gonna do the 'break in' burn on her tonight?


----------



## Lazy 8

Boys, boys, boys. I hit my 10 year Die Hard milestone. I want to thank y'all for putting up with me all this time. Shicken dinners for everybody!!!
(Psst, Sherm, can you hit her neighbors up?)


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Dang it's raining!!!!!!!!!! Got over 3 inches in the rain gauge already!


Got to empty it once in a while..


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Boys, boys, boys. I hit my 10 year Die Hard milestone. I want to thank y'all for putting up with me all this time. Shicken dinners for everybody!!!
> (Psst, Sherm, can you hit her neighbors up?)


Promises promises...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 358029
> Here she is boys..Got it today. ribs tomorrow


Sherm would like to cook some carp on that baby...


----------



## Lazy 8

Hello Mrs Cleaver...you are looking lovely today.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Boys, boys, boys. I hit my 10 year Die Hard milestone. I want to thank y'all for putting up with me all this time. Shicken dinners for everybody!!!
> (Psst, Sherm, can you hit her neighbors up?)


Congrats to you lazy!
It's been a real pleasure...especially this monumental derailer thread you started many moons ago for all us to enjoy.



Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm would like to cook some carp on that baby...


Won't be long BK will come home from work and Sherm will be sittin in BK's fav. chair on the patio with his feet propped and the aroma of smokin carp will have filled the neighborhood.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Hello Mrs Cleaver...you are looking lovely today.


Anybody? Eddie Haskel passed today at 73. 73 ain't that old!


----------



## fastwater

^^^Believe he was 76.
Still not all that old.


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 358029
> Here she is boys..Got it today. ribs tomorrow


Make sure you season that big boy before putting anything on it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Make sure you season that big boy before putting anything on it.


Already done.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Congrats to you lazy!
> It's been a real pleasure...especially this monumental derailer thread you started many moons ago for all us to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long BK will come home from work and Sherm will be sittin in BK's fav. chair on the patio with his feet propped and the aroma of smokin carp will have filled the neighborhood.


Ain’t no stinky carp being put on that thing


----------



## sherman51

goooood morning everybody. another rain day in beautiful day in tn. between the rain and my nephew working were not doing any fishing. but fri looks good if he isn't working late. we don't go until around 6:00 tn time and fish about 1 1/2 hrs. i usually meet him at his house at 6:00 then load our gear in the back of his truck. then its about a 30 minute drive to the pond. so its actually closer to 7:00 by the time we start fishing.

our last trip he walked over to the other side of the cove we were fishing and lit them up. it was a little far for me to walk. but i still had a ball with my 4 keepers and 6 throw backs. had another nice keeper back to the bank but when i lifted it out of the water it came loose.

i was going to get pictures when we got home but i was just to tired to miss with it.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Ain’t no stinky carp being put on that thing


Ain’t no walleye being put on it either. I took them all. Go fetch more sticks now would ya. 

Nice rig!


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Already done.


Really? You can build a fire?


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Ain’t no walleye being put on it either. I took them all. Go fetch more sticks now would ya.
> 
> Nice rig!


Hey Buddy, just to inform you that is fake news cause I still got walleye in the freezer


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Really? You can build a fire?


Yes sir, even used flint & tinder.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey Buddy, just to inform you that is fake news cause I still got walleye in the freezer


I don’t know about that. The only bags I saw left in the freezer were labeled carp.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> The only bags I saw left in the freezer were labeled carp.


That could be a ingenious trick ! I label all my saugeye as carp, keeps my brother from stealing them out of my freezer.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Hello Mrs Cleaver...you are looking lovely today.


Ward, you were a little hard on the Beaver last night....


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> That could be a ingenious trick ! I label all my saugeye as carp, keeps my brother from stealing them out of my freezer.


Still have to worry about Sherman though.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back home this morning. Lotsa rain outside


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Back home this morning. Lotsa rain outside


i'm still in tn and its like a rain forest here. rain for the next 5 days forecasted for here. next thing will be hot and humid.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Ward, you were a little hard on the Beaver last night....


Good "soggy" morning everybody.
That show would prolly be too wholesome for today.

I knew a guy who stored his favorite cookies in an emptied out box of cereal that nobody liked.


----------



## gemihur

*Wet as the river Styx over here in VA!*


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

the sun is shining right now in tn for the 1st time today. with a 100% chance of rain today it must be a fluke. so it wont last long before it clouds back up. a 60% chance of rain tomorrow. then rain forecasted for the next 3 days after that.


----------



## Snakecharmer

*A.A.A.D.D.- KNOW THE SYMPTOMS!
Thank goodness there's a name for this disorder.*

*Age-Activated Attention-Deficit Disorder.*

This is how it manifests:

*I decide to water my garden. 
As I turn on the hose in the driveway,* 
I look over at my car and decide it needs washing.

*As I start toward the garage,* 
I notice mail on the porch table that 
I brought up from the mail box earlier.

*I decide to go through the mail before I wash the car.*

*I lay my car keys on the table,* 
Put the junk mail in the garbage can under the table, 
And notice that the can is full.

*So, I decide to put the bills back* 
On the table and take out the garbage first...

*But then I think,* 
Since I'm going to be near the mailbox 
When I take out the garbage anyway, 
I may as well pay the bills first.

*I take my check book off the table,* 
And see that there is only one check left. 
*My extra checks are in my desk in the study,* 
So I go inside the house to my desk where 
I find the can of Pepsi I'd been drinking .

*I'm going to look for my checks, 
But first I need to push the Pepsi aside 
So that I don't accidentally knock it over.*

*The Pepsi is getting warm, 
And I decide to put it in the refrigerator to keep it cold.*

*As I head toward the kitchen with the Pepsi, 
A vase of flowers on the counter 
Catches my eye--they need water.*

*I put the Pepsi on the counter and 
Discover my reading glasses that 
I've been searching for all morning. 
I decide I better put them back on my desk, 
But first I'm going to water the flowers.*

*I set the glasses back down on the counter ,* 
Fill a container with water and suddenly spot the TV remote. 
Someone left it on the kitchen table.

*I realize that tonight when we go to watch TV,* 
I'll be looking for the remote, 
But I won't remember that it's on the kitchen table, 
So I decide to put it back in the den where it belongs, 
But first I'll water the flowers.

*I pour some water in the flowers,* 
But quite a bit of it spills on the floor.

*So, I set the remote back on the table,* 
Get some towels and wipe up the spill.

*Then, I head down the hall trying to* 
Remember what I was planning to do.

*At the end of the day:* *
The car isn't washed, 
The bills aren't paid, 
There is a warm can of 
Pepsi sitting on the counter, 
The flowers don't have enough water, 
There is still only 1 check in my check book, 
I can't find the remote, 
I can't find my glasses, 
And I don't remember what I did with the car keys.* *
Then, when I try to figure out why nothing got done today,* 
I'm really baffled because I know I was busy all day,
And I'm really tired.

*I realize this is a serious problem,* 
And I'll try to get some help for it, but first I'll check my e-mail....

*Do me a favor* 
Forward this message to everyone you know, 
Because I don't remember who I've sent it to.

*Don't laugh -- if this isn't you yet, your day is coming!
P.S.* *I don't remember who sent it to me, so if it was you, I'm sorry.*


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 358141


Looking good.


----------



## Lazy 8

gemihur said:


> *Wet as the river Styx over here in VA!*
> View attachment 358097


Welcome aboard gemihur. Which part of VA? North, East...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> *A.A.A.D.D.- KNOW THE SYMPTOMS!
> Thank goodness there's a name for this disorder.*
> 
> *Age-Activated Attention-Deficit Disorder.*
> 
> This is how it manifests:
> 
> *I decide to water my garden.
> As I turn on the hose in the driveway,*
> I look over at my car and decide it needs washing.
> 
> *As I start toward the garage,*
> I notice mail on the porch table that
> I brought up from the mail box earlier.
> 
> *I decide to go through the mail before I wash the car.*
> 
> *I lay my car keys on the table,*
> Put the junk mail in the garbage can under the table,
> And notice that the can is full.
> 
> *So, I decide to put the bills back*
> On the table and take out the garbage first...
> 
> *But then I think,*
> Since I'm going to be near the mailbox
> When I take out the garbage anyway,
> I may as well pay the bills first.
> 
> *I take my check book off the table,*
> And see that there is only one check left.
> *My extra checks are in my desk in the study,*
> So I go inside the house to my desk where
> I find the can of Pepsi I'd been drinking .
> 
> *I'm going to look for my checks,
> But first I need to push the Pepsi aside
> So that I don't accidentally knock it over.*
> 
> *The Pepsi is getting warm,
> And I decide to put it in the refrigerator to keep it cold.*
> 
> *As I head toward the kitchen with the Pepsi,
> A vase of flowers on the counter
> Catches my eye--they need water.*
> 
> *I put the Pepsi on the counter and
> Discover my reading glasses that
> I've been searching for all morning.
> I decide I better put them back on my desk,
> But first I'm going to water the flowers.*
> 
> *I set the glasses back down on the counter ,*
> Fill a container with water and suddenly spot the TV remote.
> Someone left it on the kitchen table.
> 
> *I realize that tonight when we go to watch TV,*
> I'll be looking for the remote,
> But I won't remember that it's on the kitchen table,
> So I decide to put it back in the den where it belongs,
> But first I'll water the flowers.
> 
> *I pour some water in the flowers,*
> But quite a bit of it spills on the floor.
> 
> *So, I set the remote back on the table,*
> Get some towels and wipe up the spill.
> 
> *Then, I head down the hall trying to*
> Remember what I was planning to do.
> 
> *At the end of the day:
> The car isn't washed,
> The bills aren't paid,
> There is a warm can of
> Pepsi sitting on the counter,
> The flowers don't have enough water,
> There is still only 1 check in my check book,
> I can't find the remote,
> I can't find my glasses,
> And I don't remember what I did with the car keys.
> Then, when I try to figure out why nothing got done today,*
> I'm really baffled because I know I was busy all day,
> And I'm really tired.
> 
> *I realize this is a serious problem,*
> And I'll try to get some help for it, but first I'll check my e-mail....
> 
> *Do me a favor*
> Forward this message to everyone you know,
> Because I don't remember who I've sent it to.
> 
> *Don't laugh -- if this isn't you yet, your day is coming!
> P.S.* *I don't remember who sent it to me, so if it was you, I'm sorry.*


I can relate...somewhat.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning. Looks like a dry day!


----------



## sherman51

mornin all. going to be another beautiful rainy day. here's wishing you all a great day.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up. No plans today. Gonna stick a finger up in the air and see which way the wind is blowing today


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> No plans today.


Frying Fish ??


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Team Derailer. It's breezy here, every things's wet from overnight rain of some kind and I'm a slight tad over 4" of rain in my backyard rain gage. 52 degrees for a high. Yuck!
Parts of the 270 outer belt around Columbus are closed due to high water.


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> Frying Fish ??


Maybe this afternoon if wife is willin


----------



## G.lock

Hey Burk!
Your hose is still running.


----------



## Lazy 8

While not for us...Here come da bugs, here come da bugs, order in the derailer thread cause here come da bugs.
https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/17-year-cicadas-to-emerge-this-spring-summer/740722/amp


----------



## M R DUCKS

WTH...
Last post was almost 8 hours ago....
....I know Sherm is out of town, state, his mind,....but that’s a long time for him to be quiet


----------



## garhtr

M R DUCKS said:


> but that’s a long time for him to be


 8 hours isn't that long for 
carp fishermen like me n sherm. I know I could sit on a muddy crk bank all day or until I run outta doughballs n corn.


----------



## Burkcarp1

This is what I’ve been doing...


----------



## Lazy 8

They look like little forest gnome turds.


----------



## sherman51

M R DUCKS said:


> WTH...
> Last post was almost 8 hours ago....
> ....I know Sherm is out of town, state, his mind,....but that’s a long time for him to be quiet


no need to worry about me i've just been visiting with family. our actual reunion isnt until sun. but the activities start early.


----------



## sherman51

mornin from guess who.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Good Morning.


Are you gonna answer me?


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



Saugeye Tom said:


> Are you gonna answer me?


Been so long I bet he forgot the question.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up gonna try dirt fishing today my new metal detector came yesterday. My dad passed last fall and we’re putting his old house (built 1800’s) up for auction June 6th I’ve been wanting to check out around it before it sells along with the old house on the farm we bought a couple years ago


----------



## sherman51

ita close enough for 9000 if i dont get sniped.


----------



## sherman51

5 more.


----------



## sherman51

4 more.


----------



## sherman51

3 more.


----------



## sherman51

2 more and counting.


----------



## sherman51

1 more and this is it.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning sherm


----------



## sherman51

yea i got the big 19000. i thought for sure mm would have got it.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Morning sherm


yo came in a dad blame hair of sniping me. you dirty rat, lol.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> yea i got the big 19000. i thought for sure mm would have got it.


I miscalculated


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m not gonna try for 20000. I’m leaving it for Tom. He deserves it


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> 
> 
> 
> Been so long I bet he forgot the question.


what was the question?


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, I see you haven't lost your touch. Even remotely.
Still raining in central OH. Dang.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> I’m up gonna try dirt fishing today my new metal detector came yesterday. My dad passed last fall and we’re putting his old house (built 1800’s) up for auction June 6th I’ve been wanting to check out around it before it sells along with the old house on the farm we bought a couple years ago


Sounds like fun. You should have some easy (soggy) digging when you get a hit.


----------



## Snakecharmer

yes


----------



## G.lock

MagicMarker said:


> I’m up gonna try dirt fishing today my new metal detector came yesterday. My dad passed last fall and we’re putting his old house (built 1800’s) up for auction June 6th I’ve been wanting to check out around it before it sells along with the old house on the farm we bought a couple years ago


Try around the old clothes line. Many coins have been found under there.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, I see you haven't lost your touch. Even remotely.
> Still raining in central OH. Dang.


it hasnt rained here today yet. but its been cloudy all day. the rain is supposed to start around 2:00 pm this afternoon tn time.

we got permission to fish a childhood friends pond. so we may be fishing in the rain this afternoon. we'll have to get it done between showers. i'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## ress

Tn just 1 hr behind us. Your post says 16 min ago.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^
He's got his watch on upside down again.
Hopefully someone down there makes sure he's got his shoes on.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Spent half the day looking for my spare set of mower blades...Dang it, they're sharpened and ready to go if I can only find them...OF course if I buy a new set, I'll end up with 3 sets as the gremlin who hid them with return them as soon as I cut the lawn once with the new blades....


----------



## ress

Dang this has become a boring thread! Never thought that would happen.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Dang this has become a boring thread! Never thought that would happen.


its because sherm is gone and snake charmer is gone and al......noooooo


----------



## 1basshunter

It no fun to pick on Sherman when you know that he not going after his heart medication afterwards


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Dang this has become a boring thread! Never thought that would happen.


i'm sorry guys i was just taking a break. i'll liven it up a bit in the future.

went fishing in a new pond yesterday afternoon. the fishing wasnt what i would have liked. dont know if the fronts moving through or what. only got 4 small eaters and 2 huge gills. the gills put up a better fight than the bass.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> i'm sorry guys i was just taking a break. i'll liven it up a bit in the future.
> 
> went fishing in a new pond yesterday afternoon. the fishing wasnt what i would have liked. dont know if the fronts moving through or what. only got 4 small eaters and 2 huge gills. the gills put up a better fight than the bass.


It’s the guy holding the pole not the weather


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys ended up helping out helper springs on son’s truck yesterday no dirt fishing. Tomorrow heading to Michigan to look at a portable sawmill


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 358573


Maybe hook up the exhaust through the bbq grill for a smoker?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> It’s the guy holding the pole not the weather


you dont really expect me to admit to operator error do you? there was 4 of us fishing. 1 guy didnt get anything. #2 guy got 3 small bass 1 keeper and 2 throw backs. #3 guy who always out fished me got 1 little bass 2 gills that 1 was to small to keep. #4 guy which was me out fished them all put together. the pond was about 50% covered with lily pads. the fishing was tough fishing over and around them. 

hopefully we'll get to go back and fish the big pond or inland lake as it covers 15 acres +. we had already fished it twice since i got down here. and we didnt want to wear out our welcome.

then there is another pond we are going to try to fish that the owner is fickle. sometimes he will say just go on in and other times he just says no.


----------



## MagicMarker

Coyote came walking. Across field in back of house awhile ago she














walks no more my son and a 243


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, you’re going to have to stop by lake Saint Claire and help your buddy damn near best friend fastwater out with some carp fishing Techniques I heard he’s a rookie at it and could definitely use a pros help


----------



## fastwater

^^^It is illegal to fish in the state of Michigan like Sherm fishes.
In the state of Michigan, they will put you in jail for fishing with explosive devices.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 358571


I’ll be at home avoiding that mess. It’s hard to drink a beer with a mask on.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> I’ll be at home avoiding that mess. It’s hard to drink a beer with a mask on.


Screw the mask, I’m out now and nobody around


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Screw the mask, I’m out now and nobody around


I went to the store and got yelled at for not having a mask. No sign saying I needed one of course. 

How’s the catching?


----------



## MagicMarker

I go somewhere that requires a mask I spend my money somewhere else


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> I went to the store and got yelled at for not having a mask. No sign saying I needed one of course.
> 
> How’s the catching?


6 so far


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, you’re going to have to stop by lake Saint Claire and help your buddy damn near best friend fastwater out with some carp fishing Techniques I heard he’s a rookie at it and could definitely use a pros help


fw is unteachable!!!!!!!!!!! i've been trying to teach him for months that a new CVA is leaps and bounds above that junk tc he keeps bragging about. he could do better just throwing rocks.



fastwater said:


> ^^^It is illegal to fish in the state of Michigan like Sherm fishes.
> In the state of Michigan, they will put you in jail for fishing with explosive devices.


its only illegal if you get caught. just take a extendable light weight outrigger rod then tie a M-80 to the end. wait until i see a big fish then light the fuse stick it down within about a foot of the fish's head until it goes bang. then get my fish. if i want a lot of fish i take a 1/2 stick of Dynamite. hook it to a electric cap with a long wire. then pitch it in the river and wait for a school of carp to pass over then touch the wires to the battery and boom. 

but i like fishing with a rifle or a pine float. you can use a single shot 22 and place the end of the barrel about 10" or 12" from the fish's head and fire. the concussion is what kills the fish. or take a 30.06 or similar then climb a tree and shoot the fish when they swim by. but to really get a lot take a pine 2x4 then pull your boat up in shallow coves where the carp are rolling on top. take the pine float and slam them. load all the carp you want then head for home.


----------



## ress

There we are! Nice! You ever spear a 20 pound carp? Hang on!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> I go somewhere that requires a mask I spend my money somewhere else


When they started yelling I started walking to the truck. I don't really care what business owners choose to do with the mask gig but at least let me know with a sign on the door.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> 6 so far


How's the mudline? Wishing I was fishing instead of butt deep in excel spreadsheets.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ^^^It is illegal to fish in the state of Michigan like Sherm fishes.
> In the state of Michigan, they will put you in jail for fishing with explosive devices.


Anyone who fishes with a cva should be in jail.


----------



## MagicMarker

Played with metal detector for half hour still trying to learn how to use. Did find a dime couple inches deep


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> Played with metal detector for half hour still trying to learn how to use. Did find a dime couple inches deep
> View attachment 358631


What kind did you get? My son-in-law is a dirt fisherman.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Well I found out where my stimulus money is going......I need Toric Lens due to astigmatism for my cataract surgery and its out of pocket....$1500 an eye.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> How's the mudline? Wishing I was fishing instead of butt deep in excel spreadsheets.


What mudline? Clear water where I’m at.


----------



## gemihur

*Lazy 8,
I'm in Roanoke
The top of SW VA
The Star City of the South







*
 
*Shootin' Contenders ... 357 max*
*







*


----------



## MagicMarker

Snakecharmer said:


> What kind did you get? My son-in-law is a dirt fisherman.


Garret ace 300


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> Garret ace 300


I'm trying to remember what he uses. I bought him this shovel for Christmas. "Gravedigger" made in NE Ohio.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Coyote came walking. Across field in back of house awhile ago she
> View attachment 358611
> View attachment 358613
> walks no more my son and a 243


Niiiice! How far of a shot?


----------



## MagicMarker

Bout 150. Halfway to the woods


----------



## Lazy 8

gemihur said:


> *Lazy 8,
> I'm in Roanoke
> The top of SW VA
> The Star City of the South
> View attachment 358643
> *
> 
> *Shootin' Contenders ... 357 max*
> *
> View attachment 358639
> *


That's cool! Is the Mill Mountain Zoo still there?
I lived half way between White Sulfur Springs and Lake Sherwood for about a year back in the early 80's. Out in the boonies.


----------



## sherman51

just got home from another night of partying at my nephew's house. he did a major fish fry tonight. then we had a birthday party for my 11 yr old granddaughter. tomorrow night were having hog meat. my nephew got a 100 lb wild hog that he's fixing tomorrow night. then Sunday will be our reunion. hamburgers and hot dogs with covered dishes. the day of the reunion is just a formality. the real action is Thursday Friday and Saturday nights.

its a quarter past twelve now so i'll say good morning and good night.


----------



## fastwater

Sounds like you're havin a good time Sherm.
That's good to hear.
Also good that your nephew is nice enough to share the fish he's caught with you to eat and not making you eat what you caught.
You would surely be a hungry fellar by the time you got home.


----------



## MagicMarker

Headed to Michigan this morning to check out a portable sawmill this morning.


----------



## Blue Pike

View attachment 358735
View attachment 358735


----------



## Snakecharmer

Blue Pike said:


> View attachment 358735
> View attachment 358735


Not seeing anything.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Sounds like you're havin a good time Sherm.
> That's good to hear.
> Also good that your nephew is nice enough to share the fish he's caught with you to eat and not making you eat what you caught.
> You would surely be a hungry fellar by the time you got home.


i little but let you know im just use to catching for the wife and i. so i dont want to catch to many. and besides between my 3 trips i still got 12 bass and 2 huge gills. he's going to talk with a guy about fishing in our old pond that's way over stocked. if we get permission we'll be able to have a small fish fry. we wont need many for 9 of us. he cooked for like 30+ of us last night. he got started cooking and took up the first pan. then he couldn't keep up with everybody getting fish. we got on that fish like stink on $h*t. there wasn't much left so Sherl (my niece from my oldest sidter) made her and James (my nephew from my younger sister) a plate and stuck it in the microwave so they wouldn't be left out.

i was drinking chilada's last night. i drank 1 and started drinking my 2nd one but left part of it setting when we left. the rest of the beer drinkers was drinking from the keg. we dont allow any drinking on reunion day until the reunion is over with. but nobody drank to much. we just had fun. i have 2 chilada's left for the hog roast later today.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning! What's that bright thing way up high in the sky?


----------



## bobk

The bright thing in the sky means work Lazy. I’m so excited to start this project. I predict a very sore back by the end of today. Only 60 bags to go.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Call EZ and tell him if'n he wants to come down and disgrace our area with a Gluck he has to do the mulch.
Bet you're glad you have a Chevy...a Ford or Dodge wouldn't haul that load.


----------



## MagicMarker

Stopped for a few minutes at Cabelas while in Michigan. Seven these
Carp in the aquarium Couldn’t help but think of Sherm


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Seven
> Carp in the aquarium


 Notice the smug "elite" look on the face of the bass in the background ? ?
That's the same look I get from other fishermen when they see me carp fish-n. Darn purist bass guys !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning! What's that bright thing way up high in the sky?


i dont know but if the bright light hits you you get sick with spring fever.



fastwater said:


> ^^^Call EZ and tell him if'n he wants to come down and disgrace our area with a Gluck he has to do the mulch.
> Bet you're glad you have a Chevy...a Ford or Dodge wouldn't haul that load.


i absolutely refuse to like this. my ford would not only haul the load but would haul the truck as well.


----------



## ress

Dodge boys, or I mean men, would have bought balk and had it piled up over the cab winder!


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> Dodge boys, or I mean men, would have bought balk and had it piled up over the cab winder!


Chevy guys are a little smarter than that. We want the mulch to make it home instead of all over the highway.


----------



## sherman51

a chevy is a lot like a encore. on a warm still night if you listen you can hear them rust down.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ^^^Call EZ and tell him if'n he wants to come down and disgrace our area with a Gluck he has to do the mulch.
> Bet you're glad you have a Chevy...a Ford or Dodge wouldn't haul that load.


Ez should be helping! He just comes down here and shoots deer with his plastic toy and then leaves. So sad. 

I passed a ford and 2 dodges on my way home with the mulch. They couldn’t believe how easily I pulled away from them. The ford guy was crying like a baby. He had a cva sticker on his window too. Those ford guys can’t seem to buy anything good.


----------



## bobk

60 bags laid out. Sad part is the Ive got to get another pallet to have enough for the areas. Crap!! I’m sore just thinking about it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> Stopped for a few minutes at Cabelas while in Michigan. Seven these
> Carp in the aquarium Couldn’t help but think of Sherm
> View attachment 358795


Looks like a good fishin spot.


----------



## Burkcarp1

My back is sore also 24 out of Geneva!


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> a chevy is a lot like a encore. on a warm still night if you listen you can hear them rust down.


Did you hear about the new recall for Ford and Dodge trucks? Heated tailgates. They had too many lawsuits from guys having to push their broken down Dodge and Ford trucks. They were all getting frostbite on the hands. 
ps I caint make this stuff up. 
dilly dilly


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Ez should be helping! He just comes down here and shoots deer with his plastic toy and then leaves. So sad.
> 
> I passed a ford and 2 dodges on my way home with the mulch. They couldn’t believe how easily I pulled away from them. The ford guy was crying like a baby. He had a cva sticker on his window too. Those ford guys can’t seem to buy anything good.


you must of had a Toyota pulling that broken down rusted chevy to get past another brand truck.



Lazy 8 said:


> Did you hear about the new recall for Ford and Dodge trucks? Heated tailgates. They had too many lawsuits from guys having to push their broken down Dodge and Ford trucks. They were all getting frostbite on the hands.
> ps I caint make this stuff up.
> dilly dilly


i would much rather push a ford than to get towed with a Toyota. thats just disgraceful, LOL, HA, HA, HE, HE.

well i'm leaving now to go eat dead hog. will give you guys a break.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Sounds like you're havin a good time Sherm.
> That's good to hear.
> Also good that your nephew is nice enough to share the fish he's caught with you to eat and not making you eat what you caught.
> You would surely be a hungry fellar by the time you got home.


Sorry to interrupt but you need to focus stacy


----------



## fastwater

Ford or Dodge wouldn't even make a good Chevy reject.

Hey Sherm, the reason you have to have a fleet of vehicles is cause they are Fords and won't start half the time.
You could get one Chevy, get rid of all that other junk and not have to worry bout making it somewhere. Plus you could save $ by just insuring one good vehicle rather than payin for a fleet of junk that won't run half the time anyways.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sorry to interrupt but you need to focus stacy


I know ST.
But right now I am focused on this big ole piece of lasagna that was callin my name when I came in.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Ford or Dodge wouldn't even make a good Chevy reject


  One thing for sure--The tall tales never stop on this thread


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you hear about the new recall for Ford and Dodge trucks? Heated tailgates. They had too many lawsuits from guys having to push their broken down Dodge and Ford trucks. They were all getting frostbite on the hands.
> ps I caint make this stuff up.
> dilly dilly


Found Sherman a new accessory for his ford truck when he's broke down alongside the road:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I know ST.
> But right now I am focused on this big ole piece of lasagna that was callin my name when I came in.


Hey...that's our camp dinner


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 358815
> My back is sore also 24 out of Geneva!


Come on. That’s the same picture you posted in February.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> you must of had a Toyota pulling that broken down rusted chevy to get past another brand truck.
> 
> 
> 
> i would much rather push a ford than to get towed with a Toyota. thats just disgraceful, LOL, HA, HA, HE, HE.
> 
> well i'm leaving now to go eat dead hog. will give you guys a break.


Come on now Sherman. I’ve read all the posts about your big bad ford being broke down and people helping get you back on the road. If you’re going to brag up that ford you better keep quiet about all the times it’s broke down on the road. 
Be careful what you post. It will bite you in the knads later. Lol,ha ha,he,he. 
Hope the hog dinner was good for ya. You’ll need the energy to walk home.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> One thing for sure--The tall tales never stop on this thread
> View attachment 358853


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey...that's our camp dinner


Have another big pan especially for you.
Pulled pork will be ready by Wed.



bobk said:


> Come on. That’s the same picture you posted in February.


You don't s'pose ole BK is like EZ draggin that Deer around for a couple years do ya?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Have another big pan especially for you.
> Pulled pork will be ready by Wed.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't s'pose ole BK is like EZ draggin that Deer around for a couple years do ya?


You got to watch them guys up north. They use the same pictures over and over again.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Jealousy wont get you anywhere


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Jealousy wont get you anywhere


Either will a ford.
Congrats on a good day of fishing.
I bet it was nice up there.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Dodge will


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Dodge will


Well don’t tell ress. He will get a big head.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Well don’t tell ress. He will get a big head.


Yea...I bet ressy thinks a heavy load in a truck equates to 5-6 bags of groceries in the bed.
But then again...he's used to driving a dodge...and that is a fairly good load for a dodge.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Come on now Sherman. I’ve read all the posts about your big bad ford being broke down and people helping get you back on the road. If you’re going to brag up that ford you better keep quiet about all the times it’s broke down on the road.
> Be careful what you post. It will bite you in the knads later. Lol,ha ha,he,he.
> Hope the hog dinner was good for ya. You’ll need the energy to walk home.


Is that called, pork loading?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Ford or Dodge wouldn't even make a good Chevy reject.
> 
> Hey Sherm, the reason you have to have a fleet of vehicles is cause they are Fords and won't start half the time.
> You could get one Chevy, get rid of all that other junk and not have to worry bout making it somewhere. Plus you could save $ by just insuring one good vehicle rather than payin for a fleet of junk that won't run half the time anyways.


thats great to hear because a ford dont have rejects. thats all chevy's that get rejected. and your right 1 new chevy would be better than my old 01 ford with 168,000 miles as long as i upgraded each yr with a new chevy.



bobk said:


> Come on now Sherman. I’ve read all the posts about your big bad ford being broke down and people helping get you back on the road. If you’re going to brag up that ford you better keep quiet about all the times it’s broke down on the road.
> Be careful what you post. It will bite you in the knads later. Lol,ha ha,he,he.
> Hope the hog dinner was good for ya. You’ll need the energy to walk home.


yea my ford has broken down a couple of times. but its a 01 with 168,000 miles on it. the reason we never hear about your chevy's breaking down is because you trade them off every couple of yrs or when they only have a few miles on them. so your ashamed to post about the brakes wearing out on a trip. you guys spend more in sales tax upgrading every few yrs than i've spent on maintenance the whole time i've owned my ford.

the cheap metal used for a chevy would never be used to build a ford. chevy's start rusting before they even get them assembled. within a few months if you'll check for rust on a chevy there'll be little bubbles in the paint where it was P O R at the factory thats Paint Over Rust.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Found Sherman a new accessory for his ford truck when he's broke down alongside the road:
> View attachment 358857


What a coincidance. There was a hole in the ground conveniently under his turlet seat. I'll bet he drove around all day until he broke down right there. Almost like it was meant to be.
I always heerd when you got mopar.
..you got no car. 
Do Ford starters still make that distinctive sound when they *TRY *to start?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Is that called, pork loading?


He’s loading something.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> thats great to hear because a ford dont have rejects. thats all chevy's that get rejected. and your right 1 new chevy would be better than my old 01 ford with 168,000 miles as long as i upgraded each yr with a new chevy.
> 
> 
> 
> yea my ford has broken down a couple of times. but its a 01 with 168,000 miles on it. the reason we never hear about your chevy's breaking down is because you trade them off every couple of yrs or when they only have a few miles on them. so your ashamed to post about the brakes wearing out on a trip. you guys spend more in sales tax upgrading every few yrs than i've spent on maintenance the whole time i've owned my ford.
> 
> the cheap metal used for a chevy would never be used to build a ford. chevy's start rusting before they even get them assembled. within a few months if you'll check for rust on a chevy there'll be little bubbles in the paint where it was P O R at the factory thats Paint Over Rust.


Oh contrair mon frere. Ford was the number one selling pickup once upon a time because they were cheap. Cheaply built. 
https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit...n-says-trucks-experience-premature-corrosion/


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> thats great to hear because a ford dont have rejects. thats all chevy's that get rejected. and your right 1 new chevy would be better than my old 01 ford with 168,000 miles as long as i upgraded each yr with a new chevy.
> 
> 
> 
> yea my ford has broken down a couple of times. but its a 01 with 168,000 miles on it. the reason we never hear about your chevy's breaking down is because you trade them off every couple of yrs or when they only have a few miles on them. so your ashamed to post about the brakes wearing out on a trip. you guys spend more in sales tax upgrading every few yrs than i've spent on maintenance the whole time i've owned my ford.
> 
> the cheap metal used for a chevy would never be used to build a ford. chevy's start rusting before they even get them assembled. within a few months if you'll check for rust on a chevy there'll be little bubbles in the paint where it was P O R at the factory thats Paint Over Rust.


ALL FAKE NEWS SHERM!!!
Didn't you have some tranny issues you forgot to mention?

04 Chevy...still driving and original paint...no bubbling...no rust...








Bet you can't say that about that ford.
Heck...fords rust so bad they started making them out of tinfoil...er a ....I mean aluminum.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> thats great to hear because a ford dont have rejects. thats all chevy's that get rejected. and your right 1 new chevy would be better than my old 01 ford with 168,000 miles as long as i upgraded each yr with a new chevy.
> 
> 
> 
> yea my ford has broken down a couple of times. but its a 01 with 168,000 miles on it. the reason we never hear about your chevy's breaking down is because you trade them off every couple of yrs or when they only have a few miles on them. so your ashamed to post about the brakes wearing out on a trip. you guys spend more in sales tax upgrading every few yrs than i've spent on maintenance the whole time i've owned my ford.
> 
> the cheap metal used for a chevy would never be used to build a ford. chevy's start rusting before they even get them assembled. within a few months if you'll check for rust on a chevy there'll be little bubbles in the paint where it was P O R at the factory thats Paint Over Rust.


My last Chevy was an 01 and I kept it until 2014. Never changed the brakes. I’ll keep this one until I’m bored with it. My buddy went through 3 fords in the same time frame. He ended up buying a tow truck. What else ya got bass boy? Chevy’s and encores never rust.
Ha, Ha, he, he!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Hey lazy...you know them hand warmers installed in ford tailgates for pushin them in the winter when they break down? 
In 2021 ford is coming out with the tailgate hand warmers for the winter that doubles as a tailgate 'griddle' for when they break down in the summer. Just flip tailgate down, turn the warmer on and start cookin some bacon, home fries and egg right on the tailgate.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hey lazy...you know them hand warmers installed in ford tailgates for pushin them in the winter when they break down?
> In 2021 ford is coming out with the tailgate hand warmers for the winter that doubles as a tailgate 'griddle' for when they break down in the summer. Just flip tailgate down, turn the warmer on and start cookin some bacon, home fries and egg right on the tailgate.


Them's either called the Sherm Special or If'n we're a gonna sit here til the wrecker finds us, we might as well eat. Paw, turn the tailgate on high. Paw says, it comes on automatically whenever we break down. Maw, scratching her hair says, dang Paw, beats anything I've ever seen. Next thing you know a popup tent will fly out. You've already got the Ford crapper to go along with everything. Sept, that crapper ain't got no privacy or pride. Paw says, Maw we done lost that when we bought a Ford.
*Lazy's Disclaimer - I caint make this crap up and I bean hanging around Fastwawa too dang long.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys..


----------



## sherman51

goooooood mornin



Lazy 8 said:


> Oh contrair mon frere. Ford was the number one selling pickup once upon a time because they were cheap. Cheaply built.
> https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit...n-says-trucks-experience-premature-corrosion/


now there the number 1 selling trucks because of quality. repeat buyers is the reason.



fastwater said:


> ALL FAKE NEWS SHERM!!!
> Didn't you have some tranny issues you forgot to mention?
> 
> 04 Chevy...still driving and original paint...no bubbling...no rust...
> View attachment 358923
> 
> Bet you can't say that about that ford.
> Heck...fords rust so bad they started making them out of tinfoil...er a ....I mean aluminum.


when you keep a garage baby with 5000 miles a yr it will last a while. prolly never seen snow and salt.



bobk said:


> My last Chevy was an 01 and I kept it until 2014. Never changed the brakes. I’ll keep this one until I’m bored with it. My buddy went through 3 fords in the same time frame. He ended up buying a tow truck. What else ya got bass boy? Chevy’s and encores never rust.
> Ha, Ha, he, he!!!!


so big deal you had a 01 for 13 yrs. why did you get rid of the garage baby that only had 60,000 miles and lots of rust if it was so great?

FAKE NEWS FAKE NEWS 13 YRS WITHOUT A BRAKE JOB. spent more time in the garage than on the road.

4 guys quoting me and slamming my ford. must be insecure about there chevy's.


----------



## sherman51

if they lined up all the chevy drivers they would go across the lawn.


----------



## sherman51

whos going to put another chevy in there garage?


----------



## sherman51

is there any snipers up this early.


----------



## sherman51

the early bird gets the 100.


----------



## ress

Going to get started rebuilding the shed doors. The old ones were rotted out on the bottom, just like chevy trucks do.....lol









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars!



Lazy 8 said:


> Them's either called the Sherm Special or If'n we're a gonna sit here til the wrecker finds us, we might as well eat. Paw, turn the tailgate on high. Paw says, it comes on automatically whenever we break down. Maw, scratching her hair says, dang Paw, beats anything I've ever seen. Next thing you know a popup tent will fly out. You've already got the Ford crapper to go along with everything. Sept, that crapper ain't got no privacy or pride. Paw says, Maw we done lost that when we bought a Ford.
> *Lazy's Disclaimer - I caint make this crap up and I bean hanging around Fastwawa too dang long.


No sooner than Sherm gets one of them fords with the new fangled tire turlit and tailgate hand warmer/griddle he can sell that land yacht RV he bought fer travelin. His new ford will have all the comforts of home.
Only thing he'll have to add is puttin a fridge stocked with food in the bed so he can cook when he goes on a trip and breaks down alongside the road.
And just think guys...if'n he takes it on a Deer huntin trip, seeins how it's a given he won't shoot no deer to cook while on the trip with that cheap CVA, he won't go hungry. And,he'll have extra room in the bed of the truck to keep a pair of huntin boots in there so he won't ferget em and have to sit barefoot in his tree stand.
If'n he happens to have a fender bender and crinkle a fender, he can stop by any aluminum can factory and they can fix it fer him.



sherman51 said:


> ...
> 
> when you keep a garage baby with 5000 miles a yr it will last a while. prolly never seen snow and salt.
> 
> 
> 
> so big deal you had a 01 for 13 yrs. why did you get rid of the garage baby that only had 60,000 miles and lots of rust if it was so great?
> 
> FAKE NEWS FAKE NEWS 13 YRS WITHOUT A BRAKE JOB. spent more time in the garage than on the road.
> 
> 4 guys quoting me and slamming my ford. must be insecure about there chevy's.


Lol! Ummm...Sherm...you have an 01 with 168,000 miles on it.
That's about a whopping 8800 miles a year.
I put that many miles a year on my 04 Chevy in reverse.
But that 8800 miles a year is a lot of miles for a ford seeins how it spends half its time along side the road and the other half bein worked on.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Going to get started rebuilding the shed doors. The old ones were rotted out on the bottom, just like chevy trucks do.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Hey ressy...
We all know Chevys are the top of the line but I would pick a dodge over a ford any day:


----------



## ress

Boy you could have taken that 19102 post on for pages and pages. hahaha


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Does anybody know where I can get a bunch of plastics?.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a bunch of plastics?.


You wanting hard or soft plastics?

Mornin...


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a bunch of plastics?.


Ez has a bunch of plastic.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Morning guys


You get the sawmill?


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning boys..


Fishin or pitchin sticks?


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Boy you could have taken that 19102 post on for pages and pages. hahaha


Yea...have to say driving a ford is always an adventure. 
You never know where you're gonna stop.


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> You get the sawmill?


 sells at auction when they lift restrictions. Wanted to look at it beforehand would like to get it when it sells


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Fishin or pitchin sticks?


Sticks, got a brisket for dinner tonight


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yea...have to say driving a ford is always an adventure.
> You never know where you're gonna stop.


And when you do stop, you never know how long you'll be stopped for. 
Shermie is delusional. He's in a state of delusion.
Shermie, you glossed over the recall. Explain the cold hard facts please.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Ez has a bunch of plastic.


Bobk, this is hilarious! Har-de-har har! Bwaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars!
> 
> 
> 
> No sooner than Sherm gets one of them fords with the new fangled tire turlit and tailgate hand warmer/griddle he can sell that land yacht RV he bought fer travelin. His new ford will have all the comforts of home.
> Only thing he'll have to add is puttin a fridge stocked with food in the bed so he can cook when he goes on a trip and breaks down alongside the road.
> And just think guys...if'n he takes it on a Deer huntin trip, seeins how it's a given he won't shoot no deer to cook while on the trip with that cheap CVA, he won't go hungry. And,he'll have extra room in the bed of the truck to keep a pair of huntin boots in there so he won't ferget em and have to sit barefoot in his tree stand.
> If'n he happens to have a fender bender and crinkle a fender, he can stop by any aluminum can factory and they can fix it fer him.
> 
> if i break down i'll be in good company. all i have to do is walk back a few miles and you'll be setting there broken down waiting on a wrecker that hauls cheap Chinese metals.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Ummm...Sherm...you have an 01 with 168,000 miles on it.
> That's about a whopping 8800 miles a year.
> I put that many miles a year on my 04 Chevy in reverse.
> But that 8800 miles a year is a lot of miles for a ford seeins how it spends half its time along side the road and the other half bein worked on.


its a funny thing to me but no one wants to post the honest mileage on there trucks. i posted my mileage up front. i'm proud of each mile.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> its a funny thing to me but no one wants to post the honest mileage on there trucks. i posted my mileage up front. i'm proud of each mile.


Sherm, I put 178,243 miles on a 92 Chevy Suburban. Only reason I sold her was because she was losing her looks. Franklin Co. never shuts down because of too much snow, they just put out more salt trucks which will wreck havoc on ANY vehicle. Mechanically sound. Started when I wanted to, stopped when I wanted to. 4 wheel dr. with a granny gear. Never ever got stuck. Dearly loved that vehicle. She only left me stranded one time...fuel pump.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, I put 178,243 miles on a 92 Chevy Suburban. Only reason I sold her was because she was losing her looks. Franklin Co. never shuts down because of too much snow, they just put out more salt trucks which will wreck havoc on ANY vehicle. Mechanically sound. Started when I wanted to, stopped when I wanted to. 4 wheel dr. with a granny gear. Never ever got stuck. Dearly loved that vehicle. She only left me stranded one time...fuel pump.


there are exceptions to any of them. making thousands every once in awhile 1 has to turn out good. was it a rust bucket when you got rid of it?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a bunch of plastics?.


Ask Sherm,  he’s probably got some laying around that somebody gave him because they thought he needed some....


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> there are exceptions to any of them. making thousands every once in awhile 1 has to turn out good. was it a rust bucket when you got rid of it?


No. She was not a rust bucket. I simply wanted something purtier.
Also, I don't recall there being a recall on GM trucks like the rusty one Ford did and you conveniently glossed over.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, facts are facts.


----------



## bobk

Well it took awhile to get the mulch. A buddy said he would go pick it up for me with his ford. Yep, it broke down and I had to go get it from him. I brought him a popsicle to suck on while he waited for the tow truck. I should have known better.









Let the fun begin. Free beer for anyone that wants to help. This is going to hurt.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Well it took awhile to get the mulch. A buddy said he would go pick it up for me with his ford. Yep, it broke down and I had to go get it from him. I brought him a popsicle to suck on while he waited for the tow truck. I should have known better.
> View attachment 358971
> 
> 
> Let the fun begin. Free beer for anyone that wants to help. This is going to hurt.


Bobk, since I don't drink I guess I can't help..........dang it.
BTW, nice house brother!


----------



## Lazy 8

Did y'all see a few weeks back when Ford announced they were going to start making ventilators out of Ford truck parts already on hand? A blower from a ventilated seat or something? 
One comment at the bottom read, great, now my ventilator is going to break down as often as my Ford truck. (gotta love the comments)


----------



## fastwater




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Ask Sherm,  he’s probably got some laying around that somebody gave him because they thought he needed some....


Hmmm....the way Sherm stuck poor ole ST on the lottery $ and then half the get together bill, you would think Sherm would take ST all the plastics he needed.
Just hope if Sherm does the right thing and takes ST the plastics he needs that Sherm doesn't drive his ford...I think ST is needing those plastics sometime this year.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Bobk, since I don't drink I guess I can't help..........dang it.
> BTW, nice house brother!


Thanks UT. Hey I have 3 cases of bottled water? 
I was just getting ready to eat lunch and I heard a utv coming up the drive. The buddy that I got the knives for saw me go by with the mulch. He came with his kid to help me unload the mulch . He’s a good dude. It’s great having good neighbors. Dang it’s hot out.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Thanks UT. Hey I have 3 cases of bottled water?
> I was just getting ready to eat lunch and I heard a utv coming up the drive. The buddy that I got the knives for saw me go by with the mulch. He came with his kid to help me unload the mulch . He’s a good dude. It’s great having good neighbors. Dang it’s hot out.


Not hot just really nice and warm... about time


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Not hot just really nice and warm... about time


Lol, it’s 86 here already.Takes a while for the body to adjust. I agree though, about time.


----------



## bobk

How’s the brisket coming?


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> How’s the brisket coming?


Good, I think,lol


----------



## Hatchetman

ress said:


> Going to get started rebuilding the shed doors. The old ones were rotted out on the bottom, just like chevy trucks do.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Looks like a GM product sittin in that garage Ress. Did it break down in place?


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> its a funny thing to me but no one wants to post the honest mileage on there trucks. i posted my mileage up front. i'm proud of each mile.



Hell, you should be!! With that low a miles you can remember every one of em....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Looks like a GM product sittin in that garage Ress. Did it break down in place?


He knows better than to put Mrs ressy in somethin that's gonna break down.


----------



## Hatchetman

I feel bad sittin takin all this abuse on Fords. I'm 76, 77 next month, and drove em all and like most of em. On my 3rd Ford now, fist one had 185,000 on when I sold it, Second had 265,000 when I traded it and just picked up a new 2018 3 months ago and have 12,000 on it. Did have a 2003 Chevy that would have broke me if I hadn't bought the extended warrenty though. Don't keep em that long any more....


----------



## ress

2011 Acadia SL. Bare bones with 81000 miles. Left front speaker quit working about 2 yrs ago. Got 65k miles out of the brakes. Still not a scratch on it!


----------



## garhtr

Not sure we'll ever settle the truck debate (it's Ford) but I can settle the Mzlder debate 








Boom !


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, facts are facts.


the facts are ford is the number 1 truck in the country.



fastwater said:


> Hmmm....the way Sherm stuck poor ole ST on the lottery $ and then half the get together bill, you would think Sherm would take ST all the plastics he needed.
> Just hope if Sherm does the right thing and takes ST the plastics he needs that Sherm doesn't drive his ford...I think ST is needing those plastics sometime this year.


my fords wont make the trip. so its left up to you to help our good buddy out. i only own ford products. i have a 01 grand marquis with 162,000. i have a 06 that im selling with 138000. i have a 08 the wife drives with 58000. then i have my 10 that has 142000. i would be afraid to try and make the trip to st's with them loaded with plastic's.

i still havent got the doubloon st sent me. and i'm sure its worth lots more than the late lottery money and the get together cost put together.



garhtr said:


> Not sure we'll ever settle the truck debate (it's Ford) but I can settle the Mzlder debate
> View attachment 358983
> 
> Boom !


i owned a white and it was a great gun. but i didn't like the bolt action as well as the break action. but with the over sized bore it would never be as accurate as the encore or the new cva.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> the facts are ford is the number 1 truck in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> my fords wont make the trip. so its left up to you to help our good buddy out. i only own ford products. i have a 01 grand marquis with 162,000. i have a 06 that im selling with 138000. i have a 08 the wife drives with 58000. then i have my 10 that has 142000. i would be afraid to try and make the trip to st's with them loaded with plastic's.
> 
> i still havent got the doubloon st sent me. and i'm sure its worth lots more than the late lottery money and the get together cost put together.
> 
> 
> 
> i owned a white and it was a great gun. but i didn't like the bolt action as well as the break action. but with the over sized bore it would never be as accurate as the encore or the new cva.


It’s really hard to keep track of all your vehicles and traveling that you do .... always selling something or buying or trying to get something,have no idea how many vehicles/ rv’s you have or don’t have


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 358987


Obviously the windshield of a ford. Back to work I go.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 358987


I think it was on a kamikaze mission.

Of course you know what the last thing that ran thru its little mind before hitting the windshield?


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Obviously the windshield of a ford. Back to work I go.


your absolutely correct. if it had been a chevy the whole windshield would have came out in the drivers face. with all of the china metal in a chevy there is no way it could have withstood a blow like that one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Obviously the windshield of a ford. Back to work I go.


Huh. I thought we were friends


----------



## Burkcarp1

Well it must have been ok, I got a bite while slicing and then it was gone 15+ pounder gone within a couple of minutes got up at 3am to prep it and poof gone


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Huh. I thought we were friends
> View attachment 359041


----------



## Burkcarp1

Cmon Sherm, I’m sure you could hook up St with some plastics...


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Cmon Sherm, I’m sure you could hook up St with some plastics...


according to the chevy experts none of my cars wont make the trip. and looking at st's old ford he wouldn't make the trip to pick them up. 

i have bad news for all you guys. my pole barn was broken into and all my baits were stolen. i even had a tackle box for saltwater fishing. it was full of 3, 4, and 5 oz no roll sinkers, sabiki rigs, large hooks and such. it was taken along with a box of bass magnets, a box of hot n tots, a box of reef runners, and my box of soft lures. i've replaced some of my hard baits but the only soft baits i've replaced is rubber worms, frogs, and lizards.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> according to the chevy experts none of my cars wont make the trip. and looking at st's old ford he wouldn't make the trip to pick them up.
> 
> i have bad news for all you guys. my pole barn was broken into and all my baits were stolen. i even had a tackle box for saltwater fishing. it was full of 3, 4, and 5 oz no roll sinkers, sabiki rigs, large hooks and such. it was taken along with a box of bass magnets, a box of hot n tots, a box of reef runners, and my box of soft lures. i've replaced some of my hard baits but the only soft baits i've replaced is rubber worms, frogs, and lizards.


. Again while you were in tennsee this week?


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a bunch of plastics?.


There was some in the Market Place but I am sure there gone now ! I have a couple of the old Bass pro tins full of worms,twistertails,salamanders ,and a whole lot more all prob. never use again so all ship one out to you Tuesday before your trip and you can pick the rest up when you come up for the Walleye trip in July . By the way that will give you time to install helper springs cause your going to need them when you leave my drive !


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Huh. I thought we were friends
> View attachment 359041


We are. I was talking about those fords in Indiana. They are the worst. 
Bunch of blow hard talk and a fly takes them down.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> your absolutely correct. if it had been a chevy the whole windshield would have came out in the drivers face. with all of the china metal in a chevy there is no way it could have withstood a blow like that one.


You guys aren’t supposed to be drinking at the family get together. Something has obviously gone wrong with that plan. Bath water maybe?


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermley, you need a pup like Fastwawa has. No more breakins.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 359043


Nice truck. Not my cup of tea but nice.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> You guys aren’t supposed to be drinking at the family get together. Something has obviously gone wrong with that plan. Bath water maybe?


yada, yada, yada, how many miles are on your truck? our 19 yr old truck may have just a little bit of rust but it still runs like it should. i'll take a indiana ford or dodge over a any place chevy 7 days a week and twice on Sunday. and with the 6.8 v-10 it has more power than i've ever needed.

GOOD MORNING DERAILERS and you poor chrvy guys with your encores.


----------



## ress

I admire all who have served this great country. I wish now that I would have. Good job!


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> I admire all who have served this great country. I wish now that I would have. Good job!


i think every young man and woman should serve 2 yrs in our military. it is so sad that so many young and old American's have gave there lives for the freedoms we have. god bless them and there families.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Sherm did your pole barn get broken into again?


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> yada, yada, yada, how many miles are on your truck? our 19 yr old truck may have just a little bit of rust but it still runs like it should. i'll take a indiana ford or dodge over a any place chevy 7 days a week and twice on Sunday. and with the 6.8 v-10 it has more power than i've ever needed.
> 
> GOOD MORNING DERAILERS and you poor chrvy guys with your encores.


78034 miles. Never been in the shop. You need to live in Indiana where it’s nice and flat. Only way that ford can travel is on flat land.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Morning guys. Sherm did your pole barn get broken into again?


no, but thanks for asking. but they cleaned me out the two times they broke in. then when we came down last yr for our reunion my drug addict son had 2 of his drug buddies come over and stay with him. they turned off the power to the barn stopping the power to the cameras i had installed. then pried up a window in our bedroom. cleaned out the barn and the house. as i had already filed 2 claims i just eat all this loss.



bobk said:


> 78034 miles. Never been in the shop. You need to live in Indiana where it’s nice and flat. Only way that ford can travel is on flat land.


tell me then how did i get to jamestown tn pulling my 32' camper? its up on the Cumberland plateau. so you have to climb some pretty good hills. now if i owned one of those sick puny chevy trucks i would have hired a ford to have pulled it down for me.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> tell me then how did i get to jamestown tn pulling my 32' camper? its up on the Cumberland plateau. so you have to climb some pretty good hills. now if i owned one of those sick puny chevy trucks i would have hired a ford to have pulled it down for me.


That’s it! I’m tossing my encore in the pond and burning my Chevy truck. I just can’t take these insults any more. I’m just feeling like I own nothing but junk. Sherman, please come pull my truck out of the hollow. You can take it in for scrap and buy some new plastics. Truck will be .9 miles back on the property. It’s all yours.


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermsley - I watched an interview with Olivia Newton John the other day. She stated and I quote, "I wouldn't trade my Chevy truck for all the Ford trucks in Indiana." Then she said, has anybody seen that Shermie guy?
ps. I caint make this crap up. If you don't believe me, ask Fastwawa.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I want to thank you all for the pms on the plastics...now I think I may have to many. I'll donate quite a bit to the local scout troops


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> I want to thank you all for the pms on the plastics...now I think I may have to many. I'll donate quite a bit to the local scout troops


Well crap Tom. I wouldn’t have sent the box full if I knew you had enough. Oh well, hopefully you can use them. If not just give them away.


----------



## meisjedog

Uncle Sherms - Always, I mean always keep your tackle locked up with your guns and your gold!!! Living in Clintonville just above Henderson, someone recently smashed my car window(in my driveway) just to get ahold of my $20 Cabelas trout net. Also, we owned this old home in Olde Towne East for 13 years that was designed in 1901 by the same architect who designed Oxley Hall and the library on campus. One year I left my snow shovel on my porch next to the door. This old man steals my shovel and then comes back and wants to shovel my walk! I almost played three stooges on him, but then decided to chase him down the alley until he dropped my shovel(not far) - from that day on, I stored it inside.

I've got a Cabela's Big Game Telescopic rod I never used on a trip to the South Pacific. I might use it as a carp or musky rod, but then I'd have to buy a reel. You are welcome to it - it looks like it could bring in a shark!



I saw this sign once - nuk nuk nuk!


----------



## G.lock

Saugeye Tom said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a bunch of plastics?.


Buy a Tacoma!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> .
> 
> ...tell me then how did i get to jamestown tn pulling my 32' camper? its up on the Cumberland plateau. so you have to climb some pretty good hills. now if i owned one of those sick puny chevy trucks i would have hired a ford to have pulled it down for me.


Be really careful towing with that ford Sherm. They just aren't built for it:


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll donate quite a bit to the local scout troops


Did you even think about me ?
I'm not local but I was a Boy Scout and you know I don't have "any" plastic. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ress

meisjedog said:


> Uncle Sherms - Always, I mean always keep your tackle locked up with your guns and your gold!!! Living in Clintonville just above Henderson, someone recently smashed my car window(in my driveway) just to get ahold of my $20 Cabelas trout net. Also, we owned this old home in Olde Towne East for 13 years that was designed in 1901 by the same architect who designed Oxley Hall and the library on campus. One year I left my snow shovel on my porch next to the door. This old man steals my shovel and then comes back and wants to shovel my walk! I almost played three stooges on him, but then decided to chase him down the alley until he dropped my shovel(not far) - from that day on, I stored it inside.
> 
> I've got a Cabela's Big Game Telescopic rod I never used on a trip to the South Pacific. I might use it as a carp or musky rod, but then I'd have to buy a reel. You are welcome to it - it looks like it could bring in a shark!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this sign once - nuk nuk nuk!
> 
> View attachment 359145


Good story


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Be really careful towing with that ford Sherm. They just aren't built for it:
> View attachment 359147


Hilarious...unless your name is Shermie.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I want to thank you all for the pms on the plastics...now I think I may have to many. I'll donate quite a bit to the local scout troops


TOO LATE!!!
Stopped in and talked to our buddy Mark at Venom the other day.
As usual, after I bought what I wanted for our trip, he hooked us up with three boxes packed full of all kinds of plastics. Enough for a small army. Some are brand new colors not yet out on the market for us to field test and see how we like them.
Kept telling him we didn't need all that but you know how he is every time we go in there.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> That’s it! I’m tossing my encore in the pond and burning my Chevy truck. I just can’t take these insults any more. I’m just feeling like I own nothing but junk. Sherman, please come pull my truck out of the hollow. You can take it in for scrap and buy some new plastics. Truck will be .9 miles back on the property. It’s all yours.


lets just call it a draw and agree to disagree so we can keep the old trucks we've come to love.



Lazy 8 said:


> Shermsley - I watched an interview with Olivia Newton John the other day. She stated and I quote, "I wouldn't trade my Chevy truck for all the Ford trucks in Indiana." Then she said, has anybody seen that Shermie guy?
> ps. I caint make this crap up. If you don't believe me, ask Fastwawa.


how bout leaving my sweet heart outta this. i'll make you the same offer to just call it a draw.



fastwater said:


> TOO LATE!!!
> Stopped in and talked to our buddy Mark at Venom the other day.
> As usual, after I bought what I wanted for our trip, he hooked us up with three boxes packed full of all kinds of plastics. Enough for a small army. Some are brand new colors not yet out on the market for us to field test and see how we like them.
> Kept telling him we didn't need all that but you know how he is every time we go in there.


if you have an extra box of worms, lizards, and frogs i could really use them. just pm me for my address.


----------



## Lazy 8

how bout leaving my sweet heart outta this. i'll make you the same offer to just call it a draw.

Sorry Shermie but all's fair with love and Fords.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Well it must have been ok, I got a bite while slicing and then it was gone 15+ pounder gone within a couple of minutes got up at 3am to prep it and poof gone


FYI - whenever I'm grilling whatever, I have an extra one for the chef.  I'll carve me off a bite or two and by the time everything else is done, my extra steak is gone. Call it an appetizer.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Well crap Tom. I wouldn’t have sent the box full if I knew you had enough. Oh well, hopefully you can use them. If not just give them away.


Thx my friend


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Did you even think about me ?
> I'm not local but I was a Boy Scout and you know I don't have "any" plastic.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Terry actually made eagle at 17 years old


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Terry actually made eagle at 17 years old


 Of course I was just joking about the plastic--- you know I never touch that stuff 
I didn't stay in scouting long enough to make eagle, once I was old enough to fish/hunt alone--I did 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Of course I was just joking about the plastic--- you know I never touch that stuff
> I didn't stay in scouting long enough to make eagle, once I was old enough to fish/hunt alone--I did
> Good luck and good fishing


Me neither. I was a 1st class Scout. I had quite a few merit badges but nothing near what Tom's boy achieved.


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> I want to thank you all for the pms on the plastics...now I think I may have to many. I'll donate quite a bit to the local scout troops


Tom just go ahead and donate mine that I sent you and all just take the rest to my Rod and Gun Club for the Kids Fishing Derby and Let it Be a Free for All !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> Tom just go ahead and donate mine that I sent you and all just take the rest to my Rod and Gun Club for the Kids Fishing Derby and Let it Be a Free for All !


Thank you. I will!!!


----------



## 0utwest

Got Drawn for the Castalia trout Lottery any of you guys been there ? I have been there twice with the youth draw and it was in the summer , This is for nov. 3rd and if my memory serves me correct you can take 3 adults and 2 kids ? I am only bringing this up because the dates might conflict with my out of retirement job and will offer it to someone on this site , The fishing there is Trout (never seen a carp ) every where and you keep 5 a piece I believe .


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The grand kids would love it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Dont give it to sherm....is it a weekend day?


----------



## 0utwest

Its a Tuesday (election day ) and some schools are closed that day .


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> .
> 
> ....if you have an extra box of worms, lizards, and frogs i could really use them. just pm me for my address.


Your a day late and a dollar short Sherm.
When I talked to ST this morning and he said he had more than enough, I took them to work today. We bagged 3 boxes up and passed out all but about 1/2 box to kids fishing the lake.
The kids thought Christmas came early.
There were tubes, worms,twister tails, lizards,crawls, frogs...all kinds of finesse baits, split and paddle tails...you name it...it was there in all colors and sizes.
Took three of us about an hour to mix and bag everything.
The leftover bags were left there for the guys to pass out tomorrow.

ST, I did save the new 'trial color' plastics he wants us to field test.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Your a day late and a dollar short Sherm.
> When I talked to ST this morning and he said he had more than enough, I took them to work today. We bagged 3 boxes up and passed out all but about 1/2 box to kids fishing the lake.
> The kids thought Christmas came early.
> There were tubes, worms,twister tails, lizards,crawls, frogs...all kinds of finesse baits, split and paddle tails...you name it...it was there in all colors and sizes.
> Took three of us about an hour to mix and bag everything.
> The leftover bags were left there for the guys to pass out tomorrow.
> 
> ST, I did save the new 'trial color' plastics he wants us to field test.


thats a great thing you did. it was much better the kids got them.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## ress

I took a extended weekend to digest this and admire the mail box.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

ress said:


> I took a extended weekend to digest this and admire the mail box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


You really know how to piss a guy off don't ya ??!!


----------



## garhtr

ress said:


>


Looks great ! --- unfortunately I'm a vegetarian


----------



## ress

Left overs tonight! The corn was from Wally World. Florida corn 10 for 3 bucks and real good.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> Left overs tonight! The corn was from Wally World. Florida corn 10 for 3 bucks and real good.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Now you’re just bragging.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Looks great ! --- unfortunately I'm a vegetarian


Really?


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Really?


Well - depends on your definition of vegetarian, I mainly eat things (cows, pigs, deer, squirrels, chickens and even ducks n geese) that eat vegetation ---- although I do make the exception for fish that eat meat. 
Probably should've mention the fact that I don't have a serious bone in my body and I'm cursed with a warped sense of humor, it's no wonder I don't have any friends 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Well - depends on your definition of vegetarian, I mainly eat things (cows, pigs, deer, squirrels, chickens and even ducks n geese) that eat vegetation ---- although I do make the exception for fish that eat meat.
> Probably should've mention the fact that I don't have a serious bone in my body and I'm cursed with a warped sense of humor, it's no wonder I don't have any friends
> Good luck and good fishing !


Lol, I knew fished and hunted so you had my brain confused.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening guys


----------



## MagicMarker

Nice night out tonight


----------



## MagicMarker

Ran tiller through the garden


----------



## MagicMarker

Peas , corn , beans are up


----------



## MagicMarker

Wheres’ Sherm?


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Looks great ! --- unfortunately I'm a vegetarian


Garhtr, nothing personal brother but I thought vegans were just poor shots?


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> I thought vegans were just poor shots?


 I'm a poor shot for certain but my nieghbors aren't and I'm pretty good at beg, borrow and lastly--- if it comes down to it -----steal.


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> I'm a poor shot for certain but my nieghbors aren't and I'm pretty good at beg, borrow and lastly--- if it comes down to it -----steal.


Are you Related to Sherman


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> Are you Related to Sherman


I don't think so, Sherman has that reputation as a great marksman and I only have a bad reputation.


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> I don't think so, Sherman has that reputation as a great marksman and I only have a bad reputation.


That’s true but he could be something like your hero


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Nice night out tonight


It’s been wonderful tonight. Smoked some walleye cheeks and fillets this evening.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> I don't think so, Sherman has that reputation as a great marksman and I only have a bad reputation.


A great marksman? Come on man. It’s a cva, nothing great there.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good evening guys


Where you been hiding?


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Where you been hiding?


Been doing a lot of the honey do list and I’m back at work and a lot of saugeye fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m thinking about getting a fish finder for the Pontoon boat looking into the hook in th 12 inch model that in a Few more years I will buy another bass boat and get rid of the pontoon boat and my older bass boat


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> That’s true but he could be something like your hero











If that's Sherman he's my hero

Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Kind a looks like Sherman and from the way he’s drooling over that he’s thinking about taking it to Burkcarp And putting it on the smoker


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Bet Sherm won't even gut or fillet that rascal either.
Just slap that puppy on BK's new smoker with some Sweet Baby Rays and it'll be stinken up the hood before BK even gets home.
Hey Sherm...don't ferget to get them whisker extra crispy...
If'n that smoker ain't seasoned up right by now...it will be when Sherm gets done with it.


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Well - depends on your definition of vegetarian, I mainly eat things (cows, pigs, deer, squirrels, chickens and even ducks n geese) that eat vegetation ---- although I do make the exception for fish that eat meat.
> Probably should've mention the fact that I don't have a serious bone in my body and I'm cursed with a warped sense of humor, it's no wonder I don't have any friends
> Good luck and good fishing !


now we know why your on the derailer thread.



MagicMarker said:


> Wheres’ Sherm?


he went fishing. my 2nd cousin showed up drunk sat night at the hog fest. he has met a woman that owns a pond. he asked me to come over and go fishing. havent even seen him in 4 or 5 yrs. but we were always close. but anyway i went fishing yesterday afternoon. went a little early to just visit. ended up catching 9 and missed 4. not real bad for 1 1/2 hrs.



garhtr said:


> View attachment 359419
> 
> If that's Sherman he's my hero
> 
> Good luck and good fishing


here i am.















see it not that hard to catch big carp, LOL.

good mornin rejects.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> It’s been wonderful tonight. Smoked some walleye cheeks and fillets this evening.


Walleye cheeks and chicken lips?


----------



## Lazy 8

I was having trouble calling the girls in until Shermie came over. He said, ewes don't it all wrong...watch this.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Walleye cheeks and chicken lips?


No chicken were harmed in the making of dinner last night. Just the good ole walleye.


----------



## garhtr

It's all fun and games until a turtle breaks your windshield 
How does that happen ?


----------



## Lil' Rob

garhtr said:


> View attachment 359509
> 
> It's all fun and games until a turtle breaks your windshield
> How does that happen ?


Great...now there will have to be seat belts in vehicles for pet turtles.

Wonder if he it had time to pull his head into its shell before impact?


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ^^^ Bet Sherm won't even gut or fillet that rascal either.
> Just slap that puppy on BK's new smoker with some Sweet Baby Rays and it'll be stinken up the hood before BK even gets home.
> Hey Sherm...don't ferget to get them whisker extra crispy...
> If'n that smoker ain't seasoned up right by now...it will be when Sherm gets done with it.


Hey now! Easy there,don’t give Sherm no ideas. As much as he travels it just might be a reality...especially when he comes up here to Geneva to fish, of course he probably doesn’t know how to start a fire so I think I might be safe aint putting no carp on my smoker...


----------



## garhtr

Lil' Rob said:


> Wonder if he it had time to pull his head into its shell before impact


 Turtle didn't make it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fell off a overpass


----------



## ress

Don't turtle's jump?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

That is the only picture of Sherman with a fish a little lonely carp at that even And he holds it up and shows it every chance he can get Why is that Sherman or is this one of the mysteries sort of like a CVA muzzleloader is a great muzzleloader


----------



## 1basshunter

The turtle was trying to commit suicide and found out that he could be one of Sherman’s relatives and it was the only honorable thing to do


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fell off a overpass


 Fell ? He was pushed


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> Fell ? He was pushed


Are you saying that someone would push the little turtle off a overpass


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> Are you saying that someone would push the little turtle off a overpass


Maybe he knew to much and was murdered.
My other theory was an angry wife meant to throw a rock at her hubbies truck and the turtle just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time ???


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> View attachment 359509
> 
> It's all fun and games until a turtle breaks your windshield
> How does that happen ?


Fake news. Turtles can’t fly.


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> Maybe he knew to much and was murdered.
> My other theory was an angry wife meant to throw a rock at her hubbies truck and the turtle just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time ???


You must be on to something it could very well be top secret maybe he was a Double agent and got caught and they had to kill him because he knew to much Which is something Sherman could never do he’s not smart enough to pull it off


----------



## 1basshunter

Hey Sherman, I have a question for you how is it that no matter what anybody talks about on this thread somebody will always throw you in the middle of it and make you out as the bad guy. ​


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Fake news. Turtles can’t fly.


----------



## M R DUCKS

The Hare pushed him


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> View attachment 359595


That’s Elon Musk. He doesn’t count.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> That’s Elon Musk. He doesn’t count.


He new too much about......someone


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I was having trouble calling the girls in until Shermie came over. He said, ewes don't it all wrong...watch this.


Anybody ever call cows? I did in my hayday….. ComeBOSS ComeBOSS


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> He new too much about......someone


Neither Mr. Turtle nor Epstein committed kamikaze.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Neither Mr. Turtle nor Epstein committed kamikaze.


Lmao


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I was having trouble calling the girls in until Shermie came over. He said, ewes don't it all wrong...watch this.


Sherm really does have a way with them sheep!
Lazy...FYI...BH is back to work now and I will be out of town all next week. If'n Sherm falls in lust again at your place while I'm gone you're on your own. We will not be able to come there for another intervention on Sherm.



garhtr said:


> View attachment 359509
> 
> It's all fun and games until a turtle breaks your windshield
> How does that happen ?


China couldn't wipe us out with the corona so they are now using 
Ninja Kamikaze flyin turtles on us.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey now! Easy there,don’t give Sherm no ideas. As much as he travels it just might be a reality...especially when he comes up here to Geneva to fish, of course he probably doesn’t know how to start a fire so I think I might be safe aint putting no carp on my smoker...


You have a good point BK. 
To be so poor he sure does a bunch of travelin. 
Poor fellar has traveled to more states in the last two years than I have in the last ten years.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Maybe he knew to much and was murdered.
> My other theory was an angry wife meant to throw a rock at her hubbies truck and the turtle just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time ???


Either that or it's little corona mask it was wearing slipped up over its eyes and it fell off a bridge like ST said.
Or...maybe it found out where the 'white snapper' was at and the white snapper was afraid it would tell and did him in.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hey Sherman, I have a question for you how is it that no matter what anybody talks about on this thread somebody will always throw you in the middle of it and make you out as the bad guy. ​


i've been trying to figure that out for the last couple of yrs. must be my karma.

good mornin guys.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good to be alive!


----------



## fastwater

First Blessing of the day...when our eyes open.

Mornin all...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning! Pouring rain here


----------



## MagicMarker

Rain here too


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Sherm really does have a way with them sheep!
> Lazy...FYI...BH is back to work now and I will be out of town all next week. If'n Sherm falls in lust again at your place while I'm gone you're on your own. We will not be able to come there for another intervention on Sherm.
> 
> If'n he does decide to pay the girls a visit, can I call you on the Ewe-Need-Help hotline?
> 
> 
> 
> China couldn't wipe us out with the corona so they are now using
> Ninja Kamikaze flyin turtles on us.
> 
> Teenage Mutant Ninja Kamikaze Flyin Turtles?


Sorry y'all, but just like the affordable care act, you gotta open it to see what's in here. 2 comments.


----------



## garhtr

Is there a massive celebration planned when this thread reaches 1000 pages ? ?
The way this thing moves it won't be long
We should chip in and buy fireworks and a picnic style lunch for lazy, I Would certainly contribute
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Good to be alive!


man you got that right.



garhtr said:


> Is there a massive celebration planned when this thread reaches 1000 pages ? ?
> The way this thing moves it won't be long
> We should chip in and buy fireworks and a picnic style lunch for lazy, I Would certainly contribute
> Good luck and good fishing


that dad blamed lazy has been picking on me with fw and bh. i have some fireworks for him in a new cva. it'll light up his world.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m all in for a cookout and get together if we can arrange it sometime soon


----------



## 1basshunter

A get together sounds good to me


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> Is there a massive celebration planned when this thread reaches 1000 pages ? ?
> The way this thing moves it won't be long
> We should chip in and buy fireworks and a picnic style lunch for lazy, I Would certainly contribute
> Good luck and good fishing


Sherman should buy steak for everyone this time around


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> A get together sounds good to me


On a pontoon boat?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman should buy steak for everyone this time around


i'm taking my abused ball and going home. i wont be there.


----------



## fastwater

'EWE NEED HELP' hotline...
That's funny right there...don't care who ewe are



1basshunter said:


> Sherman should buy steak for everyone this time around


Unless Sherms neighbor gets a large shipment of Omaha steaks delivered to his front porch I strongly suggest you eat before you get there.



sherman51 said:


> i'm taking my abused ball and going home. *i wont be there*.


That's cause you think you might have to get up off some of that moldy $ this time around.


----------



## sherman51

good morning to everybody but fw, bh, and now lazy. all they do is take jabs at me all day.

its supposed to be sunny all morning but it looks cloudy and looks like rain.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning Sherm, and everyone else


----------



## 1basshunter

Jab jab jab now look out for the right cross  good afternoon guys !!!!

Sherman it’s not really nice to talk bad about fastwater he is are saint 

hay fastwater do think that Sherman is Jealous of you


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Jab jab jab now look out for the right cross  good afternoon guys !!!!
> 
> Sherman it’s not really nice to talk bad about fastwater he is are saint
> 
> hay fastwater do think that Sherman is Jealous of you


that doesn't even rate a comment.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> that doesn't even rate a comment.


But yet you did comment on it  

good afternoon Sherman hope you have a wonderful day today


----------



## ress

Cold front just blew threw. Dang it feels a tad chilly!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce

Party at 1Basshunters? I am in, we can demolish his refrigerator and urinate on the deck of his pontoon while trying to pee off the side.


----------



## Snakecharmer

bruce said:


> Party at 1Basshunters? I am in, we can demolish his refrigerator and urinate on the deck of his pontoon while trying to pee off the side.


I think your invitation has just been cancelled...Glad to see you post again.


----------



## bruce

Just having fun.


----------



## Burkcarp1

We can all crash at Sherms when he comes to Geneva this summer....he won’t have the same neighbors up here so the food might be safe


----------



## Snakecharmer

Prayers needed for my grandson, Austin, 19 months old. He had a blood test and came back very anemic. On his way to the emergency room


----------



## bruce

We are very sorry for what you're going through. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Stay strong.


----------



## 1basshunter

Prayers sent snakecharmer, please keep all of us updated


----------



## Lazy 8

Prayers headed y'all's way. God Bless him, he's way to young.


----------



## ress

Thoughts and prayers for your grandson


----------



## sherman51

gooood mornin guys. cant believe its after 7:00 this morning and i'm the 1st poster.

prayers sent.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up, good morning, it’s Saturday. Hey everyday is a Saturday for me now lol


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> I’m up, good morning, it’s Saturday. Hey everyday is a Saturday for me now lol


Rub it in why don’t you


----------



## Burkcarp1

30 walleyes this morning. Good afternoon boys!


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 359935
> 30 walleyes this morning. Good afternoon boys!


 Plenty fillets there for Lazys picnic/fireworks celebration  and you may have just saved a giant theft of Omaha steaks 

Nice haul ! Guess this cool front didn't effect the bite.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> I’m up, good morning, it’s Saturday. Hey everyday is a Saturday for me now lol


yeah but i still miss Fridays. always liked saying thank god its Friday. but bi dont miss Monday at all, LOL.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 359935
> 30 walleyes this morning. Good afternoon boys!


What happened to those poor fish? Did they all swim into your prop and you just netted them?


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> What happened to those poor fish?


 I did hear something about a giant walleye/sheepshead fish kill near Kelly's-- wonder if Bk was near there ???? 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> What happened to those poor fish? Did they all swim into your prop and you just netted them?


They were high enough in the water column to do that.


----------



## Burkcarp1

garhtr said:


> I did hear something about a giant walleye/sheepshead fish kill near Kelly's-- wonder if Bk was near there ????
> Good luck and good fishing !


Nope, not me I’m fishing out of Geneva.


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> Nope, not me I’m fishing out of Geneva.


 I took a shot--- missed--- cva 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Sherm. Is it popcycle time yet?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks to be a good one


----------



## sherman51

good mornin guys.

took my oldest granddaughter pond fishing with me yesterday afternoon. she had never used a spinning reel before, she had never baited nightcrawlers on a hook before, she had never takes a fish of the hook before. i showed her one time how to use the spinning reel, i showed her one time how to bait the hook, i showed her one time how to catch a bluegill and take it off the hook. i started bass fishing while she caught 3 or 4 fish. she was a pro. so i started moving around the pond hunting for bass. i caught 1 on a lizard. then i found an open spot with no floating moss. i worked my way through the briers and small brush. after not catching anything on the lizard i switched to a purple worm. after helping my granddaughter dehook a couple of deep hooked gills and 1 hooked through the eye i still managed 11 more small bass in one hour. i was able to catch them standing in the same spot. i quit with a total of 12 bass. my granddaughter caught and released around 30 fairly nice gills. the bass i caught wasnt anything to take pictures of. but if i had took my camera i would have got pictures of her catching gills.

i dont have a clue how to get pictures from my phone to my pictures on my computer. and i dont have a clue how to post pictures from my phone.

i ran into my 2nd cousin a few days ago. we have been great friends. he got with a wonderful woman that has a small pond. they let us fish in it. but wont let my nephew fish it. so when my nephew cant get away from work and go fishing my granddaughter and i can go fish this pond.



Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning Sherm. Is it popcycle time yet?


i was up and down all night eating them.


----------



## Snakecharmer

My grandson Austin is doing much better. They moved him into a regular room from Intensive Care Unit last night. He's had 4 bags of blood as of 10:00PM yesterday. Not sure if he needed more last night or this morning. The doctor says he doesn't have a blood disease like leukemia or lymphoma but instead its a nutritional problem. For that we are very thankful. He drinks too much milk and its binding with the iron and being flushed out of his system. 

Thanks for the kind thoughts and prayers. God is Good.

Bob


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> My grandson Austin is doing much better. They moved him into a regular room from Intensive Care Unit last night. He's had 4 bags of blood as of 10:00PM yesterday. Not sure if he needed more last night or this morning. The doctor says he doesn't have a blood disease like leukemia or lymphoma but instead its a nutritional problem. For that we are very thankful. He drinks too much milk and its binding with the iron and being flushed out of his system.
> 
> Thanks for the kind thoughts and prayers. God is Good.
> 
> Bob


great to hear he is doing better. god heard a prayer and answered it. we'll keep praying.


----------



## MagicMarker

This afternoon little neighbor boy bout six or seven years old came over and fished again. I went out and talked to him, said I had a job for him. Told him I wanted about 50 bluegills bout 3-5 inches long. Gave him a bucket and red worms took about an hour and he came running up to the house with them. We planted one by each tomato plant, told him that’s the way the Indians did it made his day got another 50 plants for another day


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Shermie, we caught those 2 dudes who ripped your barn off. Seems they were celebrating their good fortune.
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/a2zXFB7


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, we caught those 2 dudes who ripped your barn off. Seems they were celebrating their good fortune.
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/a2zXFB7


yeah the guy dancing is walking funny because he got a hernia from lifting my generator, LOL.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning everyone. Gonna go stick my finger in the air and see which way the wind blowing today


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, we caught those 2 dudes who ripped your barn off. Seems they were celebrating their good fortune.
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/a2zXFB7


No alcohol was involved in this robbery or dance session.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning everyone. Gonna go stick my finger in the air and see which way the wind blowing today


It’s out of the west. Saved you a few steps.


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> This afternoon little neighbor boy bout six or seven years old came over and fished again. I went out and talked to him, said I had a job for him. Told him I wanted about 50 bluegills bout 3-5 inches long. Gave him a bucket and red worms took about an hour and he came running up to the house with them. We planted one by each tomato plant, told him that’s the way the Indians did it made his day got another 50 plants for another day


You made that boys day!


----------



## Snakecharmer

You could have called Sherm. That's about the size he normally catches if he's catching at all..


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> No alcohol was involved in this robbery or dance session.


Something was. Pulvarized Yak horn?
Shermie, are they still in front of your barn?


----------



## Hatchetman

I think FW and the boys are in Mich this week aren't they?


----------



## Hatchetman

Probably gonna catch a bunch of smallies. If Sherm was along he could give em a lesson....


----------



## Hatchetman

Ok...here we go


----------



## Hatchetman

Is MM around ?


----------



## Hatchetman

Bet he is....


----------



## Hatchetman

Is he ??


----------



## Hatchetman

Nope....


----------



## bobk

Why are you guys always talking to yourselves?


----------



## Hatchetman

Always like to talk to interesting people....


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Why are you guys always talking to yourselves?


its the only person i know that's as smart as i am.


----------



## garhtr

Hatchetman said:


> Always like to talk to interesting people....





sherman51 said:


> its the only person i know that's as smart as i am.


Must be why I'm so quiet--- I'm not interesting or smart


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, we caught those 2 dudes who ripped your barn off. Seems they were celebrating their good fortune.
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/a2zXFB7


I just found out something cool. Shermies buddies are still celebrating but all the clips after them are different.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 360263


I figured you and your sidekick are up to something  Where’s the fish pics? You guys might have to hire a professional guide...


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> its the only person i know that's as smart as i am.


You need to meet more people.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> I figured you and your sidekick are up to something  Where’s the fish pics? You guys might have to hire a professional guide...


I think they plan to hit your freezer on the way home.


----------



## Burkcarp1

There isn’t a lot in there right now but I do need to make some room for a half a beef...


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> I figured you and your sidekick are up to something  Where’s the fish pics? You guys might have to hire a professional guide...


Ouch!



bobk said:


> You need to meet more people.


2X Ouch!



bobk said:


> I think they plan to hit your freezer on the way home.


3X Ouch!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 360263


Y'all have fun and practice social distancing with everything but the fish.


----------



## sherman51

morning everybody. its been beautiful the last few days. and today is no different. might try going fishing today.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> its been beautiful the last few days


 Nites ain't been to shabby either.








If- n I can work in a nap later today I'm going fishing again p.m.
Good luck n everyone enjoy their day !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day


----------



## ress

goin ta b hot!!!!!


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> goin ta b hot!!!!!


i can handle a little hot better than cold dreary rainy days. i am ready for these hot days.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning gonna be a good one


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning, love it hot.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nice chicken coop


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 360409
> Nice chicken coop


 Seems like that might make the chickens just a "little" nervous


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> Seems like that might make the chickens just a "little" nervous


So would seeing Sherman


----------



## MagicMarker

No the sheep get nervous when they see Sherman


----------



## ress

No the Carp do. (sorry sherm)


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> No the Carp do. (sorry sherm)


Everything is afraid of sherm


----------



## bobk

Lmao, poor Sherman. Why’s everybody picken on sherm? There’s a song there I’m thinking.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Everything is afraid of sherm


True so true


----------



## MagicMarker

Well I got tomorrow planned out. Headed to Michigan to pick up that sawmill. Got it tonight on-line auction


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sounds like I’m going fishing next 3 days..hard life I know..


----------



## 1basshunter

The wife and I are getting the Foam insulation done by USA insulation at two of are homes the Westerville and the buckeye lake home with the cash discount we are paying $11,000 is anybody else ever used them companies like USA insulation They are also doing the attics


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sounds like I’m going fishing next 3 days


 Good luck !
I'm gonna try the hybrid nite bite tonight if this passing storm doesn't trash the river. With that big ole gorgeous moon up I don't really care if I catch any or not 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> Good luck !
> I'm gonna try the hybrid nite bite tonight if this passing storm doesn't trash the river. With that big ole gorgeous moon up I don't really care if I catch any or not
> Good luck and good fishing


Stay dry. Thunderstorms moving through


----------



## Lazy 8

Guess what came outta the barn today? Still haven't named this little critter...


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sounds like I’m going fishing next 3 days..hard life I know..


Hmmm, this isn’t very nice.


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> Well I got tomorrow planned out. Headed to Michigan to pick up that sawmill. Got it tonight on-line auction


What are you going to do with it? Lumber prices are crap right now...


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Guess what came outta the barn today? Still haven't named this little critter...


That is so wrong.


----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> What are you going to do with it? Lumber prices are crap right now...


Build a cabin back side of the woods over at the farm among other things


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> That is so wrong.


Remember...I caint make this crap up


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Guess what came outta the barn today? Still haven't named this little critter...


Sherman a dad make him pay out the butt for sure.... it’s kind of like a another retirement for you lazy


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys we’re rolling north this morning


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Remember...I caint make this crap up


Lol, I see what you did there.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think I have to pack my sweat band today because I’m sure I’ll be sweating out there, working hard


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Seems like that might make the chickens just a "little" nervous


but the lay eggs like crazy.



MagicMarker said:


> No the sheep get nervous when they see Sherman


why doe everyone pick on me. if you'll read all the back posts you'll see the infamous bh was the one living with the sheep in lazy's sheep barn. then when he left he took the sheep with him. him and fw opened a sheep brothel and made $$$$$$$$.



ress said:


> No the Carp do. (sorry sherm)


the only time the carp fear me is when they see me using a pine float to get them.



MagicMarker said:


> Well I got tomorrow planned out. Headed to Michigan to pick up that sawmill. Got it tonight on-line auction


congrats on the saw. be safe on your trip.



1basshunter said:


> The wife and I are getting the Foam insulation done by USA insulation at two of are homes the Westerville and the buckeye lake home with the cash discount we are paying $11,000 is anybody else ever used them companies like USA insulation They are also doing the attics


your the only one with the money for foam insulation.



Lazy 8 said:


> Guess what came outta the barn today? Still haven't named this little critter...


the nose looks just like the one on bh's face. must be bh is a dad.


----------



## Lazy 8

Once again, I cain't make this crap up...
https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/tennessee-fisher-catches-massive-catfish-friends-turned-down


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Build a cabin back side of the woods over at the farm among other things


MM, I'd love to help you but unfortunately my back, right shoulder, and knees won't allow me.
All I can do is remember back in the day when I worked for Umbaugh Pole Buildings. (outta Ravenna)
Sometimes that seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## MagicMarker

Headeded back home with it


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> why doe everyone pick on me.


Just gonna have to deal with it Sherman.
I might pick on ya about that Mzzldr but I'll make sure to leave you alone when it comes to them trash fish.







carp fisherman have to stick together 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody get the rain today? Suppose to be here at 1:00 Nada....Able to golf in the morning and got the grass done. Might even finish up staining the deck if it clears up a little.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 360517


Don't forget a corkscrew.


----------



## Lazy 8

Just got done raining here in central OH. Enough to fill up my 68 gal rain barrel. 
Snakey, what neck of the woods are you in?


----------



## garhtr

Got a brief heavy downpour and a few rolls of thunder here in Cincy but the sun is shining now.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ress

Finely. Was supposed to get done last fall along with the basement wall.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

chance of thunderstorms here in tn but its just been partly cloudy so far.


----------



## Lazy 8

I just squished my way thru the backyard to my rain guage, a little over an inch since noon.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Just got done raining here in central OH. Enough to fill up my 68 gal rain barrel.
> Snakey, what neck of the woods are you in?


East of Cleveland. About 15 miles south of the big lake.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> East of Cleveland. About 15 miles south of the big lake.


Ah, lake effect snow region until it freezes over?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Ah, lake effect snow region until it freezes over?


You got... Right in the middle of the snow belt..


----------



## ress

Not a drop here in Findlay. Got the sprinkler going now on new seed.


----------



## sherman51

have got hit with a few small showers but nothing major here in tn. 100% tomorrow here and at home. will be going home tomorrow.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Not a drop here in Findlay. Got the sprinkler going now on new seed.


You got seeds?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> You got seeds?


Sherman sold him some of yours at a very good discounted price 

Hey Lazy I have a question for you how come Sherman can sell your seeds cheaper then you can


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Sherman sold him some of yours at a very good discounted price
> 
> Hey Lazy I have a question for you how come Sherman can sell your seeds cheaper then you can


He doesn't have any overhead. He makes his wifey go out and pick. I hire that job out.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m thinking that he does something like the grub hub and when you’re out there working hard to make an honest living he is coming over and well as he put its doing quality control


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Checked a couple of my trail cams last night Tom, fawns,coyote,bearded hen


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all.
Thanks MM. That coyote could be smelling those fawns.


----------



## ress

Ma seeds are all layin in tha dirt. Dang it i shoulda put some ina ma pipe i reakon. There kinda small tho.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking that he does something like the grub hub and when you’re out there working hard to make an honest living he is coming over and well as he put its doing quality control


its great to have you back pestering me about this and that.

made the trip back home today. even though we loaded the truck in the rain and had rain about half the way the day ended up on a sunny high note.


----------



## Lazy 8

We have a full, Strawberry moon out there.


----------



## sherman51

good night boys and girls. catch you all bright and early in the morning. man its been a long day.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Snakecharmer

Got my A/C running again. Deck is about done being re-stained. Now onto the flower beds and clearing some dead trees. Should be a great week-end.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Today is my dad’s estate auction he passed away last fall. We worked off and on last two weeks getting it ready to go. Man he had a lot of stuff. Old school clocks, butter churns,hundreds of thermometers, fishing poles tackle you name it


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


>


Double Like......


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Today is my dad’s estate auction he passed away last fall. We worked off and on last two weeks getting it ready to go. Man he had a lot of stuff. Old school clocks, butter churns,hundreds of thermometers, fishing poles tackle you name it


some of those old churns is worth some money. hoping you a great sale.

a very late good morning. i must have been tired last night i slept until 8:00 this morning.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Today is my dad’s estate auction he passed away last fall. We worked off and on last two weeks getting it ready to go. Man he had a lot of stuff. Old school clocks, butter churns,hundreds of thermometers, fishing poles tackle you name it


----------



## Lazy 8

Wow! You weren't kidding MM! Great weather for an outdoor sale.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Double Like......


Amen brother. Wasn't life in general so much simpler back then?
A neighbor bought a used SUV last week...online. When they delivered it, it was the first time they'd ever laid eyes on it, let alone..drove it. 
Yes, I think they had a 7 day return policy but that was prolly for another vehicle.
It even came with temp tags.
IDK about myself, I don't take to alot of these new-fangled ways of doing things. Some are alright and some are like...are you sh!**ing me?
I think if you're too lazy to get up and go buy a taco or a Big Mac, you don't really need one.
Thanks, I step down from my soapbox now.


----------



## ress

I don't know, I often tell the wife "I'll buy you fly"!


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 360827
> View attachment 360829
> View attachment 360831
> View attachment 360833


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 360835
> View attachment 360837
> View attachment 360839
> View attachment 360841


----------



## ress

That's a lot of good stuff! Hope the folks show up. Auction have just started to show up around here.


----------



## garhtr

WOW ! I coulda poked around that sale all day-- or at least til the wife dragged me outa there.
Good luck but I bet it's hard to part with all of those things.


----------



## ress

Love the country auctions.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey MM, what's the average cost of one of those verticle thermometers? I have one that says, 4 o'clock is Clark Bar o'clock, or something like that. I also have a Fly Piper round one from back in the day.
Good luck! I remember when Dad passed and us kids had a yard sale. It was very bittersweet. That was back in 04.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I don't know, I often tell the wife "I'll buy you fly"!


Are you her co-pilot?


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Today is my dad’s estate auction he passed away last fall. We worked off and on last two weeks getting it ready to go. Man he had a lot of stuff. Old school clocks, butter churns,hundreds of thermometers, fishing poles tackle you name it


How come you didn't invite us? I could have bought some stuff I don't need or least bid it up for you...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Let me know what the old tractor went for, My uncle got a couple old ones thet we'll be selling sometime.

Where's the auction at?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey MM, what's the average cost of one of those verticle thermometers? I have one that says, 4 o'clock is Clark Bar o'clock, or something like that. I also have a Fly Piper round one from back in the day.
> Good luck! I remember when Dad passed and us kids had a yard sale. It was very bittersweet. That was back in 04.


Some of them bringing 4-5 hundred dollars apiece


----------



## MagicMarker

Snakecharmer said:


> Let me know what the old tractor went for, My uncle got a couple old ones thet we'll be selling sometime.
> 
> Where's the auction at?


H tractor brought 1150. Preble county Western Ohio


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Some of them bringing 4-5 hundred dollars apiece


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 360835
> View attachment 360837
> View attachment 360839
> View attachment 360841


you should have called american pickers to come by before the auction you may have been in one of there shows, LOL.


----------



## sherman51

wow im so close.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


>


Cheapskate sounding like Sherm now


----------



## sherman51

only 2 more.


----------



## sherman51

somebody stop me.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> you should have called american pickers to come by before the auction you may have been in one of there shows, LOL.


I’d rather have the money


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Cheapskate sounding like Sherm now


You can call me a tightwad if you want but there ain't no way in hell I'm going to pay 4 or 5 hundo for a thermometer.


----------



## Burkcarp1

LMAO!


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> LMAO!


Let me see the one you bought there funny guy?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Let me see the one you bought there funny guy?


Calm down boy.. I was just messing around


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We're back all you deranged people


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

Tom, I feel like I was there. Beautiful pics. Speaking about being there, where's Fastwawa? Man overboard?


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys


----------



## ress

Morning all. I bet it was hard to leave. Very nice!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom, I feel like I was there. Beautiful pics. Speaking about being there, where's Fastwawa? Man overboard?


Hes catching up


----------



## garhtr

Nice bunch of fishes ST !
Looks like the weatherman treated you good.
Sure don't know what you're feeding that grandson but he sure did grow up fast, no more youth trout events for him 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Did anybody check on Shermie?


----------



## ress

Shhh he might be sleeping


----------



## garhtr

Resting up from his trip to Tenn, catching carp can wear a guy out. (don't ask how I know that)
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Did anybody check on Shermie?



Why ??


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nice pics Tommy Boy! Where’s the walleye pics?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom, I feel like I was there. Beautiful pics. Speaking about being there, *where's Fastwawa? *Man overboard?


Morning...
...or should I say *'mourning*'?

Cause that's where I'm at this morning waking up here instead of at LSC.
GREAT friends, GREAT fishing, GREAT trip and yes, the weather was kind to us this year as well...what's not to like!!!


----------



## sherman51

congrats on your fishing guys.

ez thinks I borrowed some fishing gear and didn't return it. does anyone know where he got this idea?

had a great morning. my dil asked me to take her fishing today on Indiana's free fishing day. I took my oldest granddaughter my dil to a farm pond. my gd was blue gill fishing with crawlers. she caught 3 gills and 6 bass on half a crawler. the dil caught 5 bass and 1 crappie on a rubber worm. and I had an awesome day. I caught 12 bass on a rubber worm. they were about 1 lb except I caught 1 that was about 2 to 2 1/2 lb. I could put my fist in its mouth. will be going back next sat.


----------



## MagicMarker

Playing with our sawmill today. It’ll handle 34 in diameter 21 ft long. We’re practicing on a couple scrap logs


----------



## fastwater

Looking good MM...


----------



## sherman51

had to buy new tires for my trailer. went up to the rv surplus store in Montpelier in and bought 5 new take off 205x14 8 ply radial tires on white rims for 75.00 each. just got back from having them balanced which was another 50.00. so I have 451.00 in all 5 8 ply radial tires and wheels, and balance.


----------



## threeten

Pretty cool!
What are you gonna build? Or you just stocking up for future repairs?


----------



## MagicMarker

View attachment 361063
Playing with our sawmill today. It’ll handle 34 in diameter 21 ft long. We’re practicing on a couple scrap logs
View attachment 361059
View attachment 361061
View attachment 361063
View attachment 361065
View attachment 361059
View attachment 361061
View attachment 361063
View attachment 361065



threeten said:


> Pretty cool!
> What are you gonna build? Or you just stocking up for future repairs?


It’ll mostly be a hobby. But a 16x16 cabin over at the farm backside of woods is in the future


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Morning...
> ...or should I say *'mourning*'?
> 
> Cause that's where I'm at this morning waking up here instead of at LSC.
> GREAT friends, GREAT fishing, GREAT trip and yes, the weather was kind to us this year as well...what's not to like!!!


Welcome back brother


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> congrats on your fishing guys.
> 
> ez thinks I borrowed some fishing gear and didn't return it. does anyone know where he got this idea?
> 
> had a great morning. my dil asked me to take her fishing today on Indiana's free fishing day. I took my oldest granddaughter my dil to a farm pond. my gd was blue gill fishing with crawlers. she caught 3 gills and 6 bass on half a crawler. the dil caught 5 bass and 1 crappie on a rubber worm. and I had an awesome day. I caught 12 bass on a rubber worm. they were about 1 lb except I caught 1 that was about 2 to 2 1/2 lb. I could put my fist in its mouth. will be going back next sat.


Maybe EZ had his fishing gear in your barn that was looted and pillaged?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe EZ had his fishing gear in your barn that was looted and pillaged?


I hope that it’s not the stuff that he sold to me saying that it was a steal  and how EZ had the same type of stuff that he lost  Sherman it was really nice of to help put it in my car kind of like you where rushing me before for someone came over


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I hope that it’s not the stuff that he sold to me saying that it was a steal  and how EZ had the same type of stuff that he lost  Sherman it was really nice of to help put it in my car kind of like you where rushing me before for someone came over


New breed said you basically suck bh.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I hope that it’s not the stuff that he sold to me saying that it was a steal  and how EZ had the same type of stuff that he lost  Sherman it was really nice of to help put it in my car kind of like you where rushing me before for someone came over


Were you supposed to go with him?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Welcome back brother


Thanks lazy!
Not sure if'n I can hold off another full year before going back up.
Anything exciting happen whilst we were gone?
New sheep stories maybe??
Sherman been behavin himself???


----------



## Zanderis

Another start to a day of protestin......throwing rocks


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Thanks lazy!
> Not sure if'n I can hold off another full year before going back up.
> Anything exciting happen whilst we were gone?
> New sheep stories maybe??
> Sherman been behavin himself???


Sooo,FW. Where’s your fish pics? Surely you caught something right? You didn’t make Tommy do all the work, did yaa


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Today’s agenda go get parts for my tractor loader and go start cleaning up after the auction stuff people left behind


----------



## sherman51

gooooooooooooooooooooood mornin guys. its just great to be alive. another great day in the making. looks like the next 10 days are going to be awesome.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Thanks lazy!
> Not sure if'n I can hold off another full year before going back up.
> Anything exciting happen whilst we were gone?
> New sheep stories maybe??
> Sherman been behavin himself???


Hey brotha, there was one little clip about a weird sheep, but due to public reaction, I'll let sleeping dogs lay.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sooo,FW. Where’s your fish pics? Surely you caught something right? You didn’t make Tommy do all the work, did yaa


G-son has some pics on his phone and has yet to send them to me.



Lazy 8 said:


> Hey brotha, there was one little clip about a weird sheep, but due to public reaction, I'll let sleeping dogs lay.


Hmmmm...went back and watched that...wished I wouldn't have.
Put a fishin hat on that thing and it's a spittin image of our very own 'always broke-always travelin' derailer members.
I'm thinkin ewe need to go on one of them 'who da baby daddy' shows and findin out who the daddy is and be collectin some kind of 'kid' support from the daddy on that one.

And what's all this stuff I read about Sherm havin EZ's fishin gear in his pole barn and then sellin some of it to BH?


----------



## ress

Ya i missed that i think?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Who da baby daddy! *HA! *
I bought lost my cookies on that one!
Do you think there's a resemblance to anybody?


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yup!



fastwater said:


> .
> 
> Hmmmm...went back and watched that...wished I wouldn't have.
> *Put a fishin hat on that thing and it's a spittin image of our very own 'always broke-always travelin' derailer members.*
> I'm thinkin ewe need to go on one of them 'who da baby daddy' shows and findin out who the daddy is and be collectin some kind of 'kid' support from the daddy on that one.
> 
> And what's all this stuff I read about Sherm havin EZ's fishin gear in his pole barn and then sellin some of it to BH?


----------



## Lazy 8

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 361207
> Another start to a day of protestin......throwing rocks


Didn't ol Ernest call it, heaving them rocks?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys


----------



## ress

Mornin..Gona be a hot one. Glad I work indoors.


----------



## bobk

The painter called last night to say he will start staining the house Wednesday. Full day ahead for taking stuff off the sides on the house and clearing the decks. Stuff to clear off the 2 garages as well. Nice cool day ahead for this prep work.


----------



## icebucketjohn

6:05 am..
Already watered the veggies & flowers.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys


----------



## sherman51

good morning derailers.



Lazy 8 said:


> Who da baby daddy! *HA! *
> I bought lost my cookies on that one!
> Do you think there's a resemblance to anybody?


looks just like bh. I mean look at the nose. fw knows it but as he's friends with bh he wont admit it.


----------



## Lazy 8

icebucketjohn said:


> 6:05 am..
> Already watered the veggies & flowers.


Hey John, might get lucky and Mother Nature could help you tomorrow. Thanks to Tropical Whatever Crystal Ball.
I'm filling some jugs up from my rain barrel in anticipation of it filling back up tomorrow.


----------



## Zanderis

sherman51 said:


> good morning derailers.
> 
> 
> 
> looks just like bh. I mean look at the nose. fw knows it but as he's friends with bh he wont admit it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Finished staining the deck last week. Next up, Front door, garage doors and the bay window. Rest of the house has siding. The deck came out pretty good for being 22 years old.
Before:















After:


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## ress

That turned out great sc!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> That turned great sc!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Sherwin Williams SuperDeck SOLID...Ranchero Red... I hate doing the spindles...The main decking I use a 1/2 inch paint roller so that goes really pretty fast. Should be good for 4-5 years.


----------



## garhtr

Looking good SC !


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Finished staining the deck last week. Next up, Front door, garage doors and the bay window. Rest of the house has siding. The deck came out pretty good for being 22 years old.
> Before:
> View attachment 361327
> View attachment 361329
> 
> After:
> View attachment 361331


Did Mrs. Ressy help? St. Ressy?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks! Sherwin Williams SuperDeck SOLID...Ranchero Red... I hate doing the spindles...The main decking I use a 1/2 inch paint roller so that goes really pretty fast. Should be good for 4-5 years.


Spindles? You need the Whizz. 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/WHIZZ-4-in...smR8uWK6zZ7cKQwvp7vRS6iWsTWoVscBoCYZsQAvD_BwE


----------



## ress

Naw she was busy digging the footer for the curb









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Did Mrs. Ressy help? St. Ressy?


No I think she was putting in a concrete sidewalk or driveway for Mr Ressy..


----------



## sherman51

good night Gracie.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good night Gracie.


Are you officially rolling up the sidewalks? Self imposed curfew?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys ( feels like a Saturday again)


----------



## sherman51

good morning mm, and the rest of you diehards.



Lazy 8 said:


> Are you officially rolling up the sidewalks? Self imposed curfew?


yes, I go to bed early on most nights. but then I usually get up at 5:00 to 5:30 sometimes even before 5:00.


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin


----------



## garhtr

High wind warning-- secure your lawn furniture and cushions 
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I thought we were supposed to be having downpours?
I just watched the WX report and I guess we have a cold front coming in the afternoon/evening. Prolly what garhtr^^
alerted us to.


----------



## garhtr

From what I saw on a.m. weather the whole west side of Ohio is gonna get 50 mph wind and the NW corner could be worse. We'll see -- wouldn't be the first time the weather guys were wrong but it never hurts to be prepared.
Good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> From what I saw on a.m. weather the whole west side of Ohio is gonna get 50 mph wind and the NW corner could be worse. We'll see -- wouldn't be the first time the weather guys were wrong but it never hurts to be prepared.
> Good luck


They're never wrong, however, the computer models were.


----------



## Lazy 8

Speaking of rain, have you guys ever seen this? What happens when it's below freezing? Stalagtites?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Here’s dinner..


----------



## Lil' Rob

Looks good...what time should I be there?


----------



## sherman51

its been windy here all day but nothing like 50 mph. its been more like 25 mph here. but it could get worse later.


----------



## ress

Blowing 35+ here. SOS for dinner here!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

I bet Mother Erie is Rocking And Rolling.. Just finished cutting my acre. It's hot on the lawn mower...


----------



## garhtr

Big thunderstorm rolled by just south of us but we only got a few drops, breezy but nowhere near 50 yet.
We got a Tstorm watch until 10 tonite 
Good luck !


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Blowing 35+ here. SOS for dinner here!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


SOS is for breakfast...I'm having a strip steak with a baked potato and salad.


----------



## 1basshunter

SOS and strip steak how you guys are lucky!!!! As for the wife and I we are Following the GrubHub drivers and when they leave food on the porch We become porch Pirates uncle Sherman taught me that trick


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 361557
> Here’s dinner..


One for you, your wife and Shermie?


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> SOS and strip steak how you guys are lucky!!!! As for the wife and I we are Following the GrubHub drivers and when they leave food on the porch We become porch Pirates uncle Sherman taught me that trick


That's really pot luck...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> One for you, your wife and Shermie?


NO


----------



## garhtr

Good morning .
Everyone okay ?? 
Dodged the storms here in Cincy, some wind but only a few drops of rain.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> SOS and strip steak how you guys are lucky!!!! As for the wife and I we are Following the GrubHub drivers and when they leave food on the porch We become porch Pirates uncle Sherman taught me that trick


we'll never go hungry, LOL.



Burkcarp1 said:


> NO


your just not friendly at all. if I knew what I was getting off the porch i'd invite you. but I may get steaks today and get a sack of crap tomorrow, LOL.

good morning everyone. and a special one to fw, bh, bobk, and cant forget lazy.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Today’s agenda go renew my concealed carry. Headed back to Tennessee this afternoon to fish a couple days again on Cherokee lake


----------



## Snakecharmer

Was going golfing then fishing but my daughter's babysitter bailed so I get to watch two of my little grandsons Spencer and Austin. A day of playing with wooden trains, transformers and bubbles with a little hide and seek. Good to be alive.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> A day of playing with wooden trains, transformers and bubbles with a little hide and seek


 That beats golf and fishing anyday !
Enjoy.


----------



## ress

Big stormage here. Across the street from me.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Did the Mrs get her Stihl out?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Was going golfing then fishing but my daughter's babysitter bailed so I get to watch two of my little grandsons Spencer and Austin. A day of playing with wooden trains, transformers and bubbles with a little hide and seek. Good to be alive.


Can you figure out how to make a game out of taking a nap later this afternoon?


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good morning .
> Everyone okay ??
> Dodged the storms here in Cincy, some wind but only a few drops of rain.


That rain and wind sucked. Just had the 2 garages and house power washed and the rains came down. 22 gallons of stain to apply now.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> That rain and wind sucked. Just had the 2 garages and house power washed and the rains came down. 22 gallons of stain to apply now.



How often do you do that? BTW, I love your home.


----------



## bobk

Thanks for the compliment UT. It really needs done every 2 years due to the lack of any shade. As a kid I always wanted a log home. Not so much now. Lol We still love the place though. It’s a lot of work or cash depending on how you look at it to keep the logs looking nice.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Can you figure out how to make a game out of taking a nap later this afternoon?


I hope so. The littlest one naps well but the 4 yr old fights it...


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> Thanks for the compliment UT. It really needs done every 2 years due to the lack of any shade. As a kid I always wanted a log home. Not so much now. Lol We still love the place though. It’s a lot of work or cash depending on how you look at it to keep the logs looking nice.


What kind of stain do you use? Is it made specifically for log homes?


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, I grew up in a brick home which was maintenance free. But it wasn't as beautiful as yours is. How do you look out for the dreaded termite? Those could literally eat you out of house and home.


----------



## Lil' Rob

garhtr said:


> Good morning .
> Everyone okay ??
> Dodged the storms here in Cincy, some wind but only a few drops of rain.


I'll be down in Cincy next week for work...I'll bring the rain with me.


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> What kind of stain do you use? Is it made specifically for log homes?


This is what we use. Really good stuff. It’s used on any wood surface.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, I grew up in a brick home which was maintenance free. But it wasn't as beautiful as yours is. How do you look out for the dreaded termite? Those could literally eat you out of house and home.


We get the house and garages sprayed twice a year for critters. Haven’t had a termite issue so far. That would be a problem for sure.


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> I hope so. The littlest one naps well but the 4 yr old fights it...


A little NyQuil at lunch will fix the 4yr. old. Did I just say that?


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> we'll never go hungry, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> your just not friendly at all. if I knew what I was getting off the porch i'd invite you. but I may get steaks today and get a sack of crap tomorrow, LOL.
> 
> good morning everyone. and a special one to fw, bh, bobk, and cant forget lazy.


No celebrating for 13,000 messages?. Didn't have to worry about someone sniping on that!


----------



## G.lock

Here's 499, setting someone up for500


----------



## sherman51

I don't believe snake didn't get this one.


----------



## sherman51

thanks g.lock. I got it by accident.


----------



## G.lock

Was hoping you were around


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> Was hoping you were around


I came on on 98 thought i'd get 99 and snake would get 500. but when I posted you had got 99 and mine was 500.

good morning all.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I came on on 98 thought i'd get 99 and snake would get 500. but when I posted you had got 99 and mine was 500.
> 
> good morning all.


Good Morning I just gave you your 20,000th like! Sniping as its finest....I really don't like you that much with your porch pirating grub hubbing but it is was it is...20,000 is a lot of abuse..


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Got down here last evening. We got six hybrid striped bass and a walleye before midnight. Will fish later tonight again


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. Unless of course there are any ladies on here?
Congrats to you Sherm and the same to Snakey.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning gents. Unless of course there are any ladies on here?
> Congrats to you Sherm and the same to Snakey.


Back at ya! Bout time you got up and fed the chickens.


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> I came on on 98 thought i'd get 99 and snake would get 500. but when I posted you had got 99 and mine was 500.
> 
> good morning all.


Great minds think alike!
I think it's harder to get 99 than 00.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Good Morning I just gave you your 20,000th like! Sniping as its finest....I really don't like you that much with your porch pirating grub hubbing but it is was it is...20,000 is a lot of abuse..
> 
> View attachment 361735


we all got to eat. no reason to dislike me. I like all you guys except a few and I have my own feelings towards them. you know who they are and why I have special feelings for them. watch and see i'll get slammed for this post, LOL.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> we all got to eat. no reason to dislike me. I like all you guys except a few and I have my own feelings towards them. you know who they are and why I have special feelings for them. watch and see i'll get slammed for this post, LOL.


You know I don't really dislike you...


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Morning guys. Got down here last evening. We got six hybrid striped bass and a walleye before midnight. Will fish later tonight again


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Sherman do I get any of that love ❤ I’ve pissed you off more than everyone else combined  at the lest I’m off to a good start at doing it... please be feel guy for any tips you can give me to help keep my average up


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hay Sherman do I get any of that love ❤ I’ve pissed you off more than everyone else combined  at the lest I’m off to a good start at doing it... please be feel guy for any tips you can give me to help keep my average up


you do a great job on your own without me giving you tips. but it beats the boredom of other threads, LOL.

good mornin guys and gals with tennies.


----------



## garhtr

Morning !


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> View attachment 361901
> View attachment 361903
> 
> Morning !


Carp lives Matter. Good Morning.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Garhtr, you just made ‘ol Sherm’s day with that picture


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Just pulled out headed for home


----------



## ress

Got both boys home this weekend! Going up to Put-N-Bay for the day. NE wind blowing 15 and temp around 68. Ferry ride out and back might be chilly.


----------



## sherman51

I need to make up some home made dough balls and take my granddaughters carp fishing this summer, but first I have to do some work on my boat and were going to erie the last 2 weeks in july. I may get the boat done today and tomorrow. if I do I may take them in july. i'm replacing the fuel line and carb. it only wants to run about 3500 rpm then starts shutting down like its running out of gas. I tried sucking on the gas line but couldn't get anything to come out. so i'm replacing the gas line.

on the carb the motor cover caught on the bolt in the top of the card that holds the breather on and broke the carb. so I bought a new carb to replace it.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Morning guys. Just pulled out headed for home


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Morning guys. Just pulled out headed for home


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^Looks like it was on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## sherman51

my oldest son is helping me with the boat. he worked midnights last night. as soon as he gets up and around we'll get started. cant hardly wait to get the gas line replaced. have to cut a hole in the floor to get to the tank. then I bought an access cover to cover the hole. sure hope this fixes my problem.


----------



## garhtr

M R DUCKS said:


> you just made ‘ol Sherm’s day with that picture


 This one made my day 








Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 362003


 I hope they have a big smoker and lots of wood chips.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 362003


They're lucky...it coulda been a carp.


----------



## Lazy 8

This place is dead. Y'all are either at Shermies place, in my barn or protesting.
Maybe you're protesting the condition of my barn at Shermies?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Yup, there’s been some guys slacking...not mentioning any names but..


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> This place is dead. Y'all are either at Shermies place, in my barn or protesting.
> Maybe you're protesting the condition of my barn at Shermies?


yeah I think it has something to do with visiting his son and the other ones god son in your sheep barn. I wont name names but remember the nose. yes i'm going to name names. bh the dad fw the god father, LOL.

good night its way past my bed time. it was 9:05 when we came in from working on the boat. we got the carb changed and run a new gas line. but we found a wire off the choke that might have been causing it to stop running at higher rpm's.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> yeah I think it has something to do with visiting his son and the other ones god son in your sheep barn. I wont name names but remember the nose. yes i'm going to name names. bh the dad fw the god father, LOL.
> 
> good night its way past my bed time. it was 9:05 when we came in from working on the boat. we got the carb changed and run a new gas line. but we found a wire off the choke that might have been causing it to stop running at higher rpm's.


It oughta run like a cat w/turpentine on it's butt and I wouldn't touch that one about BH and FW with 2 flippin sticks duct taped together.


----------



## sherman51

I cant believe there hasn't been a post this morning.

good morning rejects.


----------



## ress

My two sons and some old guy. If your out on Catawba look up Twin Oast Brewery.
























Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Slept in this morning. Gonna be another good day today you all have a good one too


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Slept in this morning. Gonna be another good day today you all have a good one too


the forecast here says sun for the next 6 days and I'm loving it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> My two sons and some old guy. If your out on Catawba look up Twin Oast Brewery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Nice shirt Ress! Looks like they have plenty of room for social distancing. Do they serve food or just beer.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> the forecast here says sun for the next 6 days and I'm loving it.


 Ha ! That's what our forecast said







Right now I'm hunkered under a leaning Sycamore tree trying to stay dry
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> the forecast here says sun for the next 6 days and I'm loving it.


Guess I’ll have to rig up some water hoses for the sweet corn


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I barely got enough rain yesterday to fill my rain barrel.


----------



## G.lock

Hey! Beer is food.


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Guess I’ll have to rig up some water hoses for the sweet corn


 If I did something like that it would probably rain for 40 days and 40 nites 
Good luck !


----------



## ress

Really good food. First class place . The history that they have on their land is pretty cool. It's only a mile or so from the Miller Ferry.


----------



## 1basshunter

How come it’s always fastwater and I according to Poor old (and I mean very old) uncle Sherman ..... that just bull was Sherman ever voted in to Sainthood?????? The answer is no way but the very nice and Honorable fastwater was  and I have just been an little angel  Why do you blame us for the stuff that Befalls you it is nothing more than Karma


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> How come it’s always fastwater and I according to Poor old (and I mean very old) uncle Sherman ..... that just bull was Sherman ever voted in to Sainthood?????? The answer is no way but the very nice and Honorable fastwater was  and I have just been an little angel  Why do you blame us for the stuff that Befalls you it is nothing more than Karma


I know the shoe fits you, I seen you wearing it, lol. and I cant get over the likeness of the nose and yours. it looks like that sheep was pulled straight out of your poo poo chute.


----------



## MagicMarker

Played with the sawmill this afternoon


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I know the shoe fits you, I seen you wearing it, lol. and I cant get over the likeness of the nose and yours. it looks like that sheep was pulled straight out of your poo poo chute.


Sherman we all know all about your Creepy fetish you have with animals I believe it was well documented in Canada​


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 362199
> Played with the sawmill this afternoon


That saw is sweet.


----------



## garhtr

Morning gentlemen----- and the rest of you


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up. Good morning guys. Found a wood jointer on Craig’s list gonna go pick it up today


----------



## ress

I took today off cause the oldest boy is going back to Ky today. Gota go get some donuts!


----------



## Lazy 8

Morning y'all. Somebody oughta check on the Sherm.


----------



## bobk




----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Morning y'all. Somebody oughta check on the Sherm.



Why ??


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy??


----------



## 1basshunter

They are doing the Westerville house today Friday it will be the Lakehouse


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman we all know all about your Creepy fetish you have with animals I believe it was well documented in Canada​


see there you go again, printing fake news. I have never been to Canada. if your going to slander me at least get a story that backs up your claims. if the country don't fit you have to acquit.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 362261
> Lazy??


----------



## sherman51

I don't have anything to add, LOL.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I don't have anything to add, LOL.


Cat got your tongue?


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a wonderful day today 

Even you to Sherman


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I hope you all have a wonderful day today
> 
> Even you to Sherman


just knowing you care makes my day. good morning guys. i got up at 5:30 this morning but just now got on this site.


----------



## Lazy 8

Coffee time


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Coffee time


already had my 3rd cup today.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

AHHHHHHH


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> AHHHHHHH
> View attachment 362473


 Purist !


----------



## Snakecharmer

At least the handle is in the right side...


----------



## G.lock

Snakecharmer said:


> At least the handle is in the right side...


Maybe if you're left handed


----------



## sherman51

good night to all you blabber mouths thats doing all the posting, LOL.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. My bike has been neglected lately. Gonna take a ride today


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Purist !


MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 362571


Suicide wheels..be careful


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Morning guys. My bike has been neglected lately. Gonna take a ride today


 Sure is a beautiful day for it
Enjoy !


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Morning guys. My bike has been neglected lately. Gonna take a ride today[/Q
> 
> just have fun and be safe.
> 
> god morning to all you guys.


----------



## sherman51

i know its summer but that's no reason for everybody to just stop posting. we dont have far to go to get 20,000 posts. if you don't have something good to say then oh well.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wish people wouldn’t litter..


----------



## MagicMarker

Rode over to Brookville flea market then onto Batesville. Made a big circle found a few garage sales then back home little over 200 miles. Had trunk and both saddlebags full of (treasures)


----------



## Snakecharmer

Well my cataract surgery went well yesterday. Left eye is almost 20-20. Should get there in another day or two. Had glasses or contacts for almost 60 years. MIght need readers but the distance vision is good. Hopefully the right eye will be the same.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Proud of my grandson


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Proud of my grandson
> View attachment 362623


I thought I was old,lol my grandson is only 7


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Well my cataract surgery went well yesterday. Left eye is almost 20-20. Should get there in another day or two. Had glasses or contacts for almost 60 years. MIght need readers but the distance vision is good. Hopefully the right eye will be the same.


i went with corrective lenses when i needed cataract surgery about 15 yrs ago. i had wore glasses for about 30 yrs. it was nice to go out and look at a tree and see the leaves without glasses. now i can still see pretty good without then but if i want things sharp and clear i wear my glasses. i guess over about 12 yrs my eyes started changing. i can still pass the drivers test with no problems. i've needed reading glasses all along.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought I was old,lol my grandson is only 7


My oldest is 4 1/2.


----------



## MagicMarker

Progress on my mobile deer stand


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought I was old,lol my grandson is only 7


my oldest is my grandson by my oldest son. then my oldest granddaughter by my youngest son is 13. but i may have an older grandson by a could be my son. the mother was seeing me and another man when she got pregnant. she chose the other guy to be his dad until the boy was about 9 then wanted me to be his dad. so i gave him my name but he rejected me until he was grown. he ended up taking his life with a shotgun. i tried being the boys grandfather but with him living in florida it didn't work out. but he would be my oldest grandson.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oo[oooooh. Ahhhhhhh back in bidness


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oo[oooooh. Ahhhhhhh back in bidness
> View attachment 362659
> View attachment 362661


that reel looks awesome for a guy that uses bait casters. i tried them yrs ago. and im happy with my spinning reels. couldn't get use to a bait caster. good luck fishing with you new reel.


----------



## 1basshunter

I got them last week


----------



## 1basshunter

I liked them so much that I got some more


----------



## Snakecharmer

What am I going to do? No more Aunt Jemima pancake mix. That was my go to fish coating when deep frying fish. Aunt Jemima pancake mix, an egg and some beer. Mix it up and dip the fish in the mix. Fry until they float.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> AHHHHHHH
> View attachment 362473





sherman51 said:


> that reel looks awesome


 That's A Fishing Reel ???
I thought that was a egg beater or some kinda fancy martini stirring machine.


----------



## ress

Those Raps look killer!


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Those Raps look killer!


Thanks they are killer for the bass and eyes


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Well my cataract surgery went well yesterday. Left eye is almost 20-20. Should get there in another day or two. Had glasses or contacts for almost 60 years. MIght need readers but the distance vision is good. Hopefully the right eye will be the same.


Great to hear Snakley. 
How bad did they let you vision get before the surgery?
Back in about 07 when I was out in the woods, heard something, snapped my head around and managed to poke a twig in my cornea...my opto doc said you have a cataract. 13 years ago!


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> my oldest is my grandson by my oldest son. then my oldest granddaughter by my youngest son is 13. but i may have an older grandson by a could be my son. the mother was seeing me and another man when she got pregnant. she chose the other guy to be his dad until the boy was about 9 then wanted me to be his dad. so i gave him my name but he rejected me until he was grown. he ended up taking his life with a shotgun. i tried being the boys grandfather but with him living in florida it didn't work out. but he would be my oldest grandson.


Wwhhaattt did you say? Are you your own grandpa?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I got them last week
> View attachment 362671


those things wont catch fish. what you need is them new turbo self powered baits.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Wwhhaattt did you say? Are you your own grandpa?


naw just that i have an older grandson that carries my name but may or may not be related to me.


----------



## sherman51

let me try this one more time.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Wwhhaattt did you say? Are you your own grandpa?


He from Kentucky that should explain it


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> let me try this one more time.


Just stop Sherman we already have formed are opinion on this


----------



## Saugeye Tom

New rod too. Smallie broke the d one. 50 buck warranty job


----------



## sherman51

let me be the 1st one to say goood morning ogf. being from ky explains a lot, LOL. but then i'm from tn.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> let me be the 1st one to say goood morning ogf. being from ky explains a lot, LOL. but then i'm from tn.


Tennessee is even worse I’m trying to help you


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> let me try this one more time.



Please don't....


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Great to hear Snakley.
> How bad did they let you vision get before the surgery?
> Back in about 07 when I was out in the woods, heard something, snapped my head around and managed to poke a twig in my cornea...my opto doc said you have a cataract. 13 years ago!


The cataract has been growing for 10 years. I had astigmatism too. Amazing what they can do. The 1st eyedrop caused the most pain in the whole operation.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning from overcast WV. Good thing we mowed yesterday. It rained over night and thunderstorms are on the way.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning from overcast WV. Good thing we mowed yesterday. It rained over night and thunderstorms are on the way.


SEND SOME THIS WAY


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> SEND SOME THIS WAY


 Don't do it !
I mowed and watered yesterday---plus I wanna go carp fishing tomorrow and Sat








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> Don't do it !
> I mowed and watered yesterday---plus I wanna go carp fishing tomorrow and Sat
> View attachment 362761
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


If you would like to carp fish go to Tennessee  there are a lot of them around there


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> If you would like to carp fish go to Tennessee  there are a lot of them around there


the really big ones like i caught can be caught in fl, LOL.


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> go to Tennessee


 I would  but I don't always carp fish.















They have this trash in Tenn
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

just for the record this one came from ft pierce fl.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> just for the record this one came from ft pierce fl.
> View attachment 362809


That must be the only fish you’ve ever caught that is the only one I’ve ever seen from you  over and over again


----------



## ress

It's about time to fire up the power washer again!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> It's about time to fire up the power washer again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Use 2 hands


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

The can of pbr only takes one hand to hold! da ta da


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> The can of pbr only takes one hand to hold! da ta da


Here,we thought you had mrs ressy trained


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Use 2 hands


He doesn’t have to it’s just a Photo op we all know who does the work


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Here,we thought you had mrs ressy trained


...and I'm all confused cause I thought Mrs. Ressy had him trained better than to use a pressure washer with one hand.
Here's one for you, back in the 70's I worked for an outfit doing industrial cleaning with a pressure washer. A 2" supply line fed the trailer mounted pump. 3/4" steel belted hose fed the gun. We could run up to 12,000 pds of pressure. To put that in perspective, a car wash is just under 1,000.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I heard thru the grapevine that mr fastwater..had a bit of luck on a scratch off ticket 
Quite a bit!!!!!...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> I heard thru the grapevine that mr fastwater..had a bit of luck on a scratch off ticket
> Quite a bit!!!!!...


I was wondering what happened to fw


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> That must be the only fish you’ve ever caught that is the only one I’ve ever seen from you  over and over again

























and this is just a few. i usually forget my camera.


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> I heard thru the grapevine that mr fastwater..had a bit of luck on a scratch off ticket
> Quite a bit!!!!!...


Party at Fastee's


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I just spoke with him....its true


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen and Enjoy your day !
And good for FW


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> I heard thru the grapevine that mr fastwater..had a bit of luck on a scratch off ticket
> Quite a bit!!!!!...


good for him. to bad he didn't win the power ball for about a billion.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Might try and finish my mobile deer stand today


----------



## MagicMarker

Picked two five gallon buckets of peas this morning. Probably another two buckets in garden yet


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> I just spoke with him....its true


True that he's having a party?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> True that he's having a party?


not sure 6 figure


----------



## 1basshunter

Tom, you should not be be talking about all that money he has now till after we get are’s.


----------



## ress

Looks like sherm has the dreaded sideways picture post. I wonder how that happened. My sideways pics stopped after Clemson's season was over. Hmmmm?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Have you seen the "Adore Me" ad on this site? Holy Moly!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Tom, you should not be be talking about all that money he has now till after we get are’s.


Hes acting sorta funny


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hes acting sorta funny


That doesn’t matter as long as we get are’s


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning Folks. Happy Father's Day week-end.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Looks like sherm has the dreaded sideways picture post. I wonder how that happened. My sideways pics stopped after Clemson's season was over. Hmmmm?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Did you see where 25 Clemson Football Players came down with corona? Might not be a college football season if that keeps up.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys it’s another Saturday


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys it’s another Saturday


What did you do with all those peas?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Snakecharmer said:


> What did you do with all those peas?


Shelled them last night Wife froze them that was only half of them on first picking. Not in the mood to mess with more today think I’ll see if neighbors need any. (They’ll have to pick them )


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys!!!!!! 
It’s a good fishing day so far


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> I’ll see if neighbors need any. (They’ll have to pick them )


 Now that's a pretty fair deal.
Gave my neighbor some extra blackberries two seasons in a row and he loved them, next year he went with me to pick his own, it was pretty hot with lotsa bugs n plenty of stickers --- he lost his appetite for fresh blackberries  and wouldn't go again.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 362975


Your ass is going to slide right off the toilet seat. Use caution!


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, well, well, first Ford came out with the heated tailgate. Now they're coming out with a sleeper cab. So when they break down, you can take a nap until the wrecker gets there. 
What'll Ford think of next? A self repairing vehicle? A virtual mechanic?
https://www.foxnews.com/auto/ford-f-150-sleeper-seat


----------



## ress

You seen the GMC tailgate that unfolds to make a step up? Reports that say when you forget the ball is on it does 15 hundred dollars damage when that fancy gate hits it, duh!


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys it’s another Saturday


its another great Saturday morning. nothing but sunshine.



1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys!!!!!!
> It’s a good fishing day so far


took the granddaughter fishing again this morning for about 3 hrs.






















I














did some bass fishing catching 8 with the largest I would guess to be 4 1/2 lbs. had a ball. 

sure do love pond fishing.

sure hope every dad has a great day tomorrow. or like in my case today.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Glad you caught more than carp. Good job!


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m thinking Sherman maybe Pregnant


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking Sherman maybe Pregnant


my wife thinks I'm having an elephant. she said she saw its trunk hanging out, LOL.


----------



## ress

Lordy Lordy Lordy....Mm Mm Mm!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Is Fastwawa on a bender with his newfound wealth? Maybe he's out yacht shopping?


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Is Fastwawa on a bender with his newfound wealth? Maybe he's out yacht shopping?


I hope he is not using the very quick witted uncle (The Scammer Sherman ) he will have him buying pure golden junk at a very reasonably high over priced Piece of crap


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Not sure about fastwater as of now....but, after the naked sherm pic I do believe my retinas are fried


----------



## Lazy 8

Ah heck fire, ewes ok. Nothing that a vaca to some south sea island resort can't fix. Think Moolahwawa can pay for us all? Sherm included?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

^^^OMG^^^


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> its another great Saturday morning. nothing but sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> took the granddaughter fishing again this morning for about 3 hrs.
> View attachment 362997
> View attachment 362999
> View attachment 363001
> 
> I
> View attachment 363003
> View attachment 363005
> did some bass fishing catching 8 with the largest I would guess to be 4 1/2 lbs. had a ball.
> 
> sure do love pond fishing.
> 
> sure hope every dad has a great day tomorrow. or like in my case today.


Dang Sherm, cover up man, we don’t want to see that ....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Father's Day to the fathers out there.


----------



## ress

X2


----------



## Lazy 8

X3


----------



## sherman51

X4



Lazy 8 said:


> Ah heck fire, ewes ok. Nothing that a vaca to some south sea island resort can't fix. Think Moolahwawa can pay for us all? Sherm included?


I like your way of thinking. i could use a new diesel 4X4 truck. but id settle for a good used one under 20,000.00


----------



## Lazy 8

X5
Shermie, this one could cut your travel time dramatically.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

2 scratch off ticket's and beer shirt...ticket number 2 was a winner!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Finished the mobile deer stand will add a small propane heater for cold weather put old barn roofing over plywood exterior


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Finished the mobile deer stand


 That turned out fantastic 
Deer beware.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> 2 scratch off ticket's and beer shirt...ticket number 2 was a winner!!!
> View attachment 363107


Good on you Tommy. I don't even buy or play those things. I'm just not lucky. I could prolly fall head first into a barrel full of b##bs and come out sucking my thumb. No luck I tell you, no luck at all.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 363113
> View attachment 363115
> View attachment 363117
> View attachment 363119
> View attachment 363123
> Finished the mobile deer stand will add a small propane heater for cold weather put old barn roofing over plywood exterior


Take that baby out and let 'em get used to seeing it.


----------



## G.lock

What Lazy said.
Don't know why but driving I-75 between Lima and Perrysberg ( both ways) I saw about a dozen roadkill deer.
Didn't realize they were moving that much this time of year.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Take that baby out and let 'em get used to seeing it.


It’ll go in waterway east side of woods after beans are picked. It’s for gun and muzzy season


----------



## sherman51

good night guys. I'll be back tomorrow morning.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Rise n shine-- there's fish to catch n coffee to drink.
Enjoy the day gentlemen.


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Good morning !
> Rise n shine-- there's fish to catch n coffee to drink.
> Enjoy the day gentlemen.


good mornin guys. on my 2nd large cup already. got to give the farm pond a little break for a couple of weeks. don't want to wear out my welcome.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. We finally got a little rain gonna be a nice day


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> good mornin guys. on my 2nd large cup already. got to give the farm pond a little break for a couple of weeks. don't want to wear out my welcome.


Sometime you get over this way you can catch a few in my pond ( sorry no carp)


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Sometime you get over this way you can catch a few in my pond ( sorry no carp)


where do you live? if its not to far can I bring my dil and granddaughter with me? I would like very much to meet you.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> where do you live? if its not to far can I bring my dil and granddaughter with me? I would like very much to meet you.


Pm sent


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Pm sent


watch out mm he will bring the whole clan ask fastwater


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Anybody else up yet?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Still some rain here-- no watering today.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Rise and Shine!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> watch out mm he will bring the whole clan ask fastwater


I think Fastwawa is in a witness protection program. Haven't seen him around here since he won the lotto.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> I think Fastwawa is in a witness protection program. Haven't seen him around here since he won the lotto.


he'll be back as soon as the money's gone, LOL.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> he'll be back as soon as the money's gone, LOL.


Did you ask him for some?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Did you ask him for some?


didn't get the chance. haven't seen hide nor hair since he won the money.,


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> he'll be back as soon as the money's gone, LOL.


Probably today then


----------



## Lazy 8

A little birdie told me that Moolahwawa is overseeing a huge wall being built around his compound. Huge wall with razor ribbon at the top and a moat full of gators. Supplies and mail are parachuted in. Anybody that wants to see him has got to parachute in. Be careful not to land in the moat.


----------



## garhtr

My bet FW's living it up high on the hogg in Beautiful Las Vegas-- he may never come home.
I never play but maybe it's my turn go buy a few lottery tickets, I could use a vacation myself.
Good luck


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> didn't get the chance. haven't seen hide nor hair since he won the money.,


Send him a PM,I did.....


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> didn't get the chance. haven't seen hide nor hair since he won the money.,


Since his big winnings he’s been at my house on a continuous bender. I offered him 1 beer and that’s all it took. I didn’t even know he drank. He’s going to blow all the money if he doesn’t stop it!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Snipers?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bang.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Got em.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

^^^
Hilarious !


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Got em.


you deserved it. congrats young man, LOL.


----------



## ress

I bet we're not good enough for 'ol Fastee now....BOOM


----------



## Lazy 8

On the home front, this can't be good news.
https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/mayflies-swarm-lake-erie-as-summer-kicks-off/762324


----------



## sherman51

good night ogf derailers. sweet dreams, sleep tight, and don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Lazy 8

I hate those creepy bass-turds.


----------



## sherman51

have a great morning and day guys.



Lazy 8 said:


> I hate those creepy bass-turds.


hadn't seen one since I was a small kid. then had a bout with them a few months ago. took a while to get rid of them.


----------



## ress

At work we had to have a few rooms heated to kill them. Bet that was big bucks.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all you find upstanding guys!!!!! And you to Sherman


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up gonna take a bike ride to the brookville flea market again today. It’s back on its regular Wednesday morning schedule good morning to the rest of you


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> At work we had to have a few rooms heated to kill them. Bet that was big bucks.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


They use dogs where I work. Trained dogs can sniff them out. Speaking of dogs, there's another guy that brings his dogs out to chase geese away when they're in season. Think about it, he gets paid to walk his dogs. 
Good morning y'all.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman is so nice to his family and friends that he gives them as a gift  

got to admire a guy that would take the neighbors grub hub and give his family and friends bedbugs


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Sherman is so nice to his family and friends that he gives them as a gift
> 
> got to admire a guy that would take the neighbors grub hub and give his family and friends bedbugs


MUHAHAHAHAHAHaha


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman is so nice to his family and friends that he gives them as a gift
> 
> got to admire a guy that would take the neighbors grub hub and give his family and friends bedbugs


you must be my bestest friend because I would love to give you some for pets.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you must be my bestest friend because I would love to give you some for pets.


Thanks for the offer but I’m good just give them to a family member of your choice just like you always do


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater....its time to tell all


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater....its time to tell all


  Well ----- maybe not "all"


----------



## fastwater

Mornin guys...



Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater....its time to tell all





garhtr said:


> Well ----- maybe not "all"


Have an 0600 appointment this mornin that will last until 2000 tonight....so...don't have time to 'tell all' right now. 
Have a great day...and see ya all in a bit...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Thursday’s were made for garage sales


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen enjoy this day.


----------



## sherman51

gooooood morning ogf derailers.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saw the eye Doc yesterday. She was pleased with the surgery. 20-20 which I haven't had since I was probably 6 years old. Doing the cataract on the right eye July 1st. Amazing. Hopefully hitting a small public lake this afternoon to try out some old school lures - Torpedo, Rattalur and some spoons.

Top of the Mornin to you!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mornin guys...
> Have an 0600 appointment this mornin that will last until 2000 tonight....so...don't have time to 'tell all' right now.
> Have a great day...and see ya all in a bit...


14 hour appt? Hmmm, a guy could prolly get one of those face off procedures in that amount of time. Is that it? Who are you gonna look like? One of us? Hmmm...

Good morning y'all.
Great news about your eyes Snakey. Hope you catch a few later.
MM, good luck with those sales.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Mornin guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an 0600 appointment this mornin that will last until 2000 tonight....so...don't have time to 'tell all' right now.
> Have a great day...and see ya all in a bit...



Good luck my friend....


----------



## Lazy 8

Remember those commercials, it's 11PM, do you know where your kids are?
It's 2037...the drama's kil......me.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Remember those commercials, it's 11PM, do you know where your kids are?
> It's 2037...the drama's kil......me.


Maybe a rotor rooter to the prostate?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe a rotor rooter to the prostate?


When I had mine done, it curled my toes and I couldn't wear shoes for 3 days which ain't nothing for a hillbilly.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Know I said I'd tell all last night but obviously I didn't.
Appointment was extended and have another from 0600 this morning until 2000 tonight. Will hopefully have time this weekend to finally catch up and tell 'almost' all here on OGF.
Ya'll take care and have a great day...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys looks like a good one


----------



## 1basshunter

You all have a wonderful day now get up and after them the fish are biting


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

Rise and Shine.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe a rotor rooter to the prostate?


had that done but still have problems.

met a great guy today, and had a wonderful time. the one and only mm let me bring my 13 yr old granddaughter to fish his pond. we both had a great time. a lot of weeds to contend with but still managed 4 nice bass while my gd racked up the gills. missed a few and lost the big one to the dreaded weeds. hope to return later in the yr for round two.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> mm let me bring my 13 yr old granddaughter to fish his pond


 Sounds like a fun day and it was very gracious of Mr MM, my hat is off to him.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. now rise and shine.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up. Let’s get this day off to a good start hope everyone else does the same


----------



## Snakecharmer

Going to have breakfast with my 89 and 90 year old uncles. Top of the morning to you.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> Going to have breakfast with my 89 and 90 year old uncles. Top of the morning to you.


Don’t forget your mask....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Don’t forget your mask....


It's probably hard to eat with a mask on. We'll try to be safe.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning Gentlemen I hope your morning is going good I am on the Lake Fishing is kind of slow today at least so far but the one that I have managed have been nice size hope y’all have a great day


----------



## fastwater

Hey guys...
After two full days of extensive debriefing by 'big brother'...and ...several days of heavy consideration as to whether or not to disclose what's been going on, I've decided to come clean.
I will make this short and sweet since I don't remember much since I saw a big beam of bright light 2 1/2wks ago while cutting wood at a friends house.
It was them dagburned Aliens.
They got me and did all kinds of tests, hooking wires up to all parts of my body. They drained a lot of blood, took urine samples and even took hair samples.
Remember hearing them sayin somethin about cloning(know you'll be excited to hear that Sherm).
And, they've cleared me of having covid.
Long story short...they are amongst us...


----------



## G.lock

Uh... Fast, that's not the lottery I wanna win!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Cleaning the garage today ( Or at least moving stuff around)


----------



## Shad Rap

fastwater said:


> Hey guys...
> After two full days of extensive debriefing by 'big brother'...and ...several days of heavy consideration as to whether or not to disclose what's been going on, I've decided to come clean.
> I will make this short and sweet since I don't remember much since I saw a big beam of bright light 2 1/2wks ago while cutting wood at a friends house.
> It was them dagburned Aliens.
> They got me and did all kinds of tests, hooking wires up to all parts of my body. They drained a lot of blood, took urine samples and even took hair samples.
> Remember hearing them sayin somethin about cloning(know you'll be excited to hear that Sherm).
> And, they've cleared me of having covid.
> Long story short...they are amongst us...


Sounds like you've been seeing green....aliens.


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> Uh... Fast, that's not the lottery I wanna win!


Lottery...did I when the lottery while I was gone???


----------



## fastwater

Shad Rap said:


> Sounds like you've been seeing green....aliens.


Maybe some aliens are green...but the ones I saw were kinda clear with a bit of smoke color...and you could see their innards that were mostly blue and red.
Similar to this lure:


----------



## Shad Rap

Snakecharmer said:


> Cleaning the garage today ( Or at least moving stuff around)


A garage...can never be big enough.


----------



## sherman51

Shad Rap said:


> A garage...can never be big enough.


I overfilled my garage so I had a 30x40 pole barn built. and slowly but surely i managed to fill it. I sure am glad I didn't do a 50x70 pole barn.

just good you're ok fw. but yes according to your uncle tom you won a very large scratch off. and just in time to buy me a new f150 4x4 crew cab. I need it badly. but I would settle for a good used one.


----------



## sherman51

speaking of masks I went to Menards the other day and they made me buy a mask for .95 and wear it while in the store. with all the masks and rioters and looters this country is in a mess.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> speaking of masks I went to Menards the other day and they made me buy a mask for .95 and wear it while in the store. with all the masks and rioters and looters this country is in a mess.


I went to mennards they tried that crap on me. Left and went to Lowe’s spent my money there


----------



## Shad Rap

sherman51 said:


> speaking of masks I went to Menards the other day and they made me buy a mask for .95 and wear it while in the store. with all the masks and rioters and looters this country is in a mess.


They didn't MAKE you do anything...your choice.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ...just good you're ok fw. but yes according to your uncle tom you won a very large scratch off. and just in time to buy me a new f150 4x4 crew cab. I need it badly. but I would settle for a good used one.


Thanks Sherm!
Since ST is not only my attorney but my trusted financial advisor as well, I will have to consult with him as to my latest winnings and account statuses.
Haven't checked my accounts in a while so if'n there is a substantial increase in them, ST will surely know.

Reading through some of the posts that happened how I was gone, seems either myself or my clone did things I'm just now being made aware of.

Guess I went to bobk's house and drank up all his booze.
Sorry bobk, will talk to ST about having a couple cases each of Crown and Makers Mark sent to your house. If'n there's anything else on the list, please don't hesitate to let me know.
Seems I've also made a few contributions to some OGF members.
Knowing that the absolute best part of coming into a bit of $ is the smiles you can put on the faces of those around you...I hope those contributions were enjoyed...and Thank You ST for sending them in my behalf.

Sherm...as far as a contribution for a new truck for you...would you rather tally up your current accumulated OGF debts( I.E...lottery check, half of get together bill, wasn't there something about missing fishing equip of EZ's or someone, paying for neighbor's missing meals, I may need help remembering more) and have all that paid or would you rather still owe that and get $ for a new truck?
What about this...ST and I sit down and tally up your current OGF bill/tab subtract that from your new truck contribution and send you what's left? Think that is fair??


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> speaking of masks I went to Menards the other day and they made me buy a mask for .95 and wear it while in the store. with all the masks and rioters and looters this country is in a mess.


You could have saved that .95, pulled them undies off and used them for a face mask.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> I went to mennards they tried that crap on me. Left and went to Lowe’s spent my money there


i had went to lowes 1st and they didn't have the filters i needed.



Shad Rap said:


> They didn't MAKE you do anything...your choice.


your right i chose to buy the mask. but lowes didn't have what i needed. but then they didn't have them either.



fastwater said:


> Thanks Sherm!
> Since ST is not only my attorney but my trusted financial advisor as well, I will have to consult with him as to my latest winnings and account statuses.
> Haven't checked my accounts in a while so if'n there is a substantial increase in them, ST will surely know.
> 
> Reading through some of the posts that happened how I was gone, seems either myself or my clone did things I'm just now being made aware of.
> 
> Guess I went to bobk's house and drank up all his booze.
> Sorry bobk, will talk to ST about having a couple cases each of Crown and Makers Mark sent to your house. If'n there's anything else on the list, please don't hesitate to let me know.
> Seems I've also made a few contributions to some OGF members.
> Knowing that the absolute best part of coming into a bit of $ is the smiles you can put on the faces of those around you...I hope those contributions were enjoyed...and Thank You ST for sending them in my behalf.
> 
> Sherm...as far as a contribution for a new truck for you...would you rather tally up your current accumulated OGF debts( I.E...lottery check, half of get together bill, wasn't there something about missing fishing equip of EZ's or someone, paying for neighbor's missing meals, I may need help remembering more) and have all that paid or would you rather still owe that and get $ for a new truck?
> What about this...ST and I sit down and tally up your current OGF bill/tab subtract that from your new truck contribution and send you what's left? Think that is fair??


i need the truck, to hel* with the other things you mention.



fastwater said:


> You could have saved that .95, pulled them undies off and used them for a face mask.


are you trying to kill me??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## G.lock

fastwater said:


> Lottery...did I when the lottery while I was gone???


In post 19624 saugeye tom claims you hit some scratch offs.
Course around here a two dollar ticket can make you rich


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G.lock said:


> In post 19624 saugeye tom claims you hit some scratch offs.
> Course around here a two dollar ticket can make you rich


A single scratch off


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> I've decided to come clean.


I was certainly led astray 
I thought you hit the Big Big Time and there was going to be a Huge Party with hotdogs, rootbeer and watermelon for dessert.
I had visions of balloons and streamers as far as the eye could see, with dancing girls and the whole shebang ! Geeezzz --- only visitors from another world.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hey guys...
> After two full days of extensive debriefing by 'big brother'...and ...several days of heavy consideration as to whether or not to disclose what's been going on, I've decided to come clean.
> I will make this short and sweet since I don't remember much since I saw a big beam of bright light 2 1/2wks ago while cutting wood at a friends house.
> It was them dagburned Aliens.
> They got me and did all kinds of tests, hooking wires up to all parts of my body. They drained a lot of blood, took urine samples and even took hair samples.
> Remember hearing them sayin somethin about cloning(know you'll be excited to hear that Sherm).
> And, they've cleared me of having covid.
> Long story short...they are amongst us...


Were they little skinny green looking dudes with big eyes and flying around in a saucer saying, TAKE ME TO YOUR LEADER OR ELSE?


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> I was certainly led astray
> I thought you hit the Big Big Time and there was going to be a Huge Party with hotdogs, rootbeer and watermelon for dessert.
> I had visions of balloons and streamers as far as the eye could see, with dancing girls and the whole shebang ! Geeezzz --- only visitors from another world.


Did the little green dudes offer you any free bacon? I hate when they do that.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Did the little green dudes offer you any free bacon? I hate when they do that.


they were to busy prodding and probing him in private places to worry about bacon. he was so exhausted from the ordeal he couldn't eat for 3 days. but now he may have been wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> are you trying to kill me??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


You would be like that politician----- " I can't breathe, I can't breathe"


----------



## Burkcarp1

Welcome back FW! It was hard to keep these boys straight.... needin some help...


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Lottery...did I when the lottery while I was gone???


They sucked your skull dry. How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Thanks Sherm!
> Since ST is not only my attorney but my trusted financial advisor as well, I will have to consult with him as to my latest winnings and account statuses.
> Haven't checked my accounts in a while so if'n there is a substantial increase in them, ST will surely know.
> 
> Reading through some of the posts that happened how I was gone, seems either myself or my clone did things I'm just now being made aware of.
> 
> Guess I went to bobk's house and drank up all his booze.
> Sorry bobk, will talk to ST about having a couple cases each of Crown and Makers Mark sent to your house. If'n there's anything else on the list, please don't hesitate to let me know.
> Seems I've also made a few contributions to some OGF members.
> Knowing that the absolute best part of coming into a bit of $ is the smiles you can put on the faces of those around you...I hope those contributions were enjoyed...and Thank You ST for sending them in my behalf.
> 
> Sherm...as far as a contribution for a new truck for you...would you rather tally up your current accumulated OGF debts( I.E...lottery check, half of get together bill, wasn't there something about missing fishing equip of EZ's or someone, paying for neighbor's missing meals, I may need help remembering more) and have all that paid or would you rather still owe that and get $ for a new truck?
> What about this...ST and I sit down and tally up your current OGF bill/tab subtract that from your new truck contribution and send you what's left? Think that is fair??


Don’t worry about the crown. You do need to replace my boat though.


----------



## bobk

Shad Rap said:


> Sounds like you've been seeing green....aliens.


Aliens packed in a ziplock bag maybe.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> they were to busy prodding and probing him in private places to worry about bacon. he was so exhausted from the ordeal he couldn't eat for 3 days. but now he may have been wrapped in bacon.


Prodding and probing.. Next topic please!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I retract the lottery statement. he must not have wanted Sherm to know


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...


Burkcarp1 said:


> Welcome back FW! It was hard to keep these boys straight.... needin some help...


Thanks BK. Know you had your hands full.



bobk said:


> They sucked your skull dry. How many fingers am I holding up?


Fingers...what are fingers???



bobk said:


> Don’t worry about the crown. You do need to replace my boat though.


Don't even want to know what happened to the boat.
Go pick a new one out and send me the paperwork.



bobk said:


> Aliens packed in a ziplock bag maybe.


Then placed in ammo cans



Saugeye Tom said:


> I retract the lottery statement. he must not have wanted Sherm to know


I don't remember a thing...
Think we need to add in interest when figuring total of Sherms OGF debt.?


----------



## ress

You think those little green burgers would stick to the wall if ya flung em? I've seen it happen!


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Finished my first paying job with the sawmill yesterday. Did four logs for a guy. They turned out in some nice 1x8 boards for him for barn siding


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> I retract the lottery statement. he must not have wanted Sherm to know


sounds like he doesn't want anyone to know.



fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> 
> 
> Thanks BK. Know you had your hands full.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers...what are fingers???
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even want to know what happened to the boat.
> Go pick a new one out and send me the paperwork.
> 
> 
> 
> Then placed in ammo cans
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember a thing...
> Think we need to add in interest when figuring total of Sherms OGF debt.?


sorry but i don't remember owing anyone anything but maybe st for a beer for you guys. you are the one making all these debts in my name. hey ain't that identity theft?



MagicMarker said:


> Morning guys. Finished my first paying job with the sawmill yesterday. Did four logs for a guy. They turned out in some nice 1x8 boards for him for barn siding


a belated good morning.

good to hear your getting some of your money back. that saw mill looks much better in person than the pictures.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning-- sorta.
Raining hard enough to chase me back to the truck.








Got this guy on a size 10 crawdad imitation, My PB flatty on my fly rod.
Everyone enjoy your day !


----------



## ress

Must be nice to get rain. No pics but yesterday I caught a Rock Bass that was nearly 10 inches. Little beast!


----------



## garhtr

ress said:


> Must be nice to get rain. No pics but yesterday I caught a Rock Bass that was nearly 10 inches. Little beast!


 I love catching rockies and a 10 incher is a dandy ?
I could've done with out the rain--- for a few more hours.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I retract the lottery statement. he must not have wanted Sherm to know


 If your retracting the lotto statement then I'm holding you personally responsible for the hotdogs, rootbeer, balloons, streamers and most importantly the dancing girls 
Good luck !


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Must be nice to get rain. No pics but yesterday I caught a Rock Bass that was nearly 10 inches. Little beast!


no pictures it didn't happen.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> I love catching rockies and a 10 incher is a dandy ?
> I could've done with out the rain--- for a few more hours.
> Good luck and good fishing !



You would go crazy at LSC.
So many 10" and above RB's that they actually get annoying.
ST has a pic of a cooler full we kept for one morning to have a fish fry that evening.
Forget how many we ended up with.
Eyes weren't hitting that great so we started keeping RB for the fry.


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> If your retracting the lotto statement then I'm holding you personally responsible for the hotdogs, rootbeer, balloons, streamers and most importantly the dancing girls
> Good luck !


Careful what ewe wish for...


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> You would go crazy at LSC


 I've heard the R-bss fishing at St C was Phenomenal and they are probably one of my all time favorite fish.
When I was kid my dad and I would fish daylight to dark and cover miles and miles of Paint crk targeting them. 
In the 70's they dammed the crk and destroyed our best section,  thought my dad might cry when they closed the dam. Lotta good memories on that stream.
They don't seem to do well with silt and sadly for me finding size and numbers here in SW can often be a bit of a struggle.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Careful what ewe wish for...


  I sure would expect a "little" better cast of dancers than that from my friend ST.
He might skimp on the hotdogs and the rootbeer might be flat but I'm guessing the gals will be top notch


----------



## sherman51

fw needs to give us a date and location for this humongous cookout. I sure hope he adds a few sweet brats to those dogs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> If your retracting the lotto statement then I'm holding you personally responsible for the hotdogs, rootbeer, balloons, streamers and most importantly the dancing girls
> Good luck !


I got that covered brother...fastwater is on board


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I've heard the R-bss fishing at St C was Phenomenal and they are probably one of my all time favorite fish.
> When I was kid my dad and I would fish daylight to dark and cover miles and miles of Paint crk targeting them.
> In the 70's they dammed the crk and destroyed our best section,  thought my dad might cry when they closed the dam. Lotta good memories on that stream.
> They don't seem to do well with silt and sadly for me finding size and numbers here in SW can often be a bit of a struggle.
> Good luck and good fishing


Terry....up there they consider them trash fish


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> I sure would expect a "little" better cast of dancers than that from my friend ST.
> He might skimp on the hotdogs and the rootbeer might be flat but I'm guessing the gals will be top notch





Saugeye Tom said:


> I got that covered brother...fastwater is on board


garhtr....dancing girls will be sent to your house for very your own private showing.
And if'n you would like...will send all the hotdogs and root beer you can stand.
All expenses paid.
But first, per advice by my most intelligent, notorious Atty and financial consultant, Mr ST ESQ., we need to get 'disclaimer' papers signed by you and sent back in case of any health issues(I.E. Heart attack, viagra overdose, jealous wife/girlfriend beating pop knots on your head...or worse, etc) stemming from your private showing.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Careful what ewe wish for...


Stop posting those or ewe will cause Sherm to get all hot and bothered.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Terry....up there they consider them trash fish


 Michiganders and Canadians, what would they know 
I'd probably have trouble wading that lake anyway but I would love to duck hunt there someday.
Good luck and good fishing.



fastwater said:


> we need to get 'disclaimer' papers signed by you and sent back in case (


There could be a problem, I'm old, over weight and have a heart condition--- forget the hotdogs and rootbeer-- just send the girls please. 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> ...There could be a problem, I'm old, over weight and have a heart condition--- forget the hotdogs and rootbeer-- just send the girls please.
> Good luck and good fishing


Soon as ST receives those signed disclaimer papers back from you, I've got just the special dancer to send your way.
She is currently sending me pic so I can forward to you.
Best be careful and have those heart meds on hand though. She's really something else.
Edited to add...just received pic from her with a little caption she wrote especially for you:


----------



## garhtr

^^^^ 
On second thought Just Send the rootbeer !


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> ^^^^
> On second thought Just Send the rootbeer !


Are you sure???
If'n it's a $ thing...don't let that stop you.
I got it. Won't cost you a dime.


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> I sure would expect a "little" better cast of dancers than that from my friend ST.
> He might skimp on the hotdogs and the rootbeer might be flat but I'm guessing the gals will be top notch


Ewe don't know what ewe been missing, eh Shermie?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> ^^^^
> On second thought Just Send the rootbeer !


This just cost u dearly


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm. Me n stacy just split 4 cases of sweet Italian bratz and beet bratz. Do you need any


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Are you sure???


 Yea---- I'm certain I'm gonna be busy that day, in fact from the "looks" of things-- I'm gonna be busy for a long long time, but thanks anyway.



Saugeye Tom said:


> This just cost u dearly


 Feel free to send the dogs n beer


----------



## ress

Cruising through some of the other forums has anyone noticed the touchy or the need of some to start crap with another member? Seems there is bad blood between some guys on this site. (not here tho)


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> This just cost u dearly





garhtr said:


> Yea---- I'm certain I'm gonna be busy that day, in fact from the "looks" of things-- I'm gonna be busy for a long long time, but thanks anyway.
> 
> 
> Feel free to send the dogs n beer


Yep...gonna cost big time!!!
Do you know what we went through to get you the infamous 
Sha Nae Nae???

Can we send ya some sweet or beer brats instead of hotdogs?
Just got about 4cases of them that a buddy of ours that owns a butcher shop just made fresh for us.


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater go ahead and send that fine looking (girl) and root beer I’ll be glad to help pay for it he needs to unwind


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm sure that will be appreciated 1basshunter!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning. Looks like a nice sunny week coming up.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Can we send ya some sweet or beer brats instead of hotdogs?


I'm a pretty simple down to earth guy and I'm not sure I could accept fancy (probable) expensive brats n metts. Hotdogs are fine with me I'll just load- em up with mustard. Save that fancy stuff for Sherman.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

I overslept this morning here it’s after eight already. Haft to check my schedule this morning. Hey there’s nothing on it today


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Terry....up there they consider them trash fish


Definitely trash fish but if that’s all you can catch then I’m happy for you


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Cruising through some of the other forums has anyone noticed the touchy or the need of some to start crap with another member? Seems there is bad blood between some guys on this site. (not here tho)


what the he** do you mean, no bad blood on here.



garhtr said:


> I'm a pretty simple down to earth guy and I'm not sure I could accept fancy (probable) expensive brats n metts. Hotdogs are fine with me I'll just load- em up with mustard. Save that fancy stuff for Sherman.
> Good luck and good fishing


don't drag me into this. as long as they're on your a** I'm getting some much needed rest.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> don't drag me into this


 You were already in it and I'm trying my best to get you a Big boat-load of fancy hand-crafted brats and you turn on me-- don't bite the hand !
I'm sure if you don't want them some one else will. 
I'm sure someone will take the Sha-na--na offer too
Good luck !


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm. Me n stacy just split 4 cases of sweet Italian bratz and beet bratz. Do you need any


I’ll take some since sherm didn’t reply.
If it’s like the plastics it will be a good deal I’m sure. .


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> I’ll take some since sherm didn’t reply.
> If it’s like the plastics it will be a good deal I’m sure. .


 Careful there may be a hook/date  in those brats.


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> You were already in it and I'm trying my best to get you a Big boat-load of fancy hand-crafted brats and you turn on me-- don't bite the hand !
> I'm sure if you don't want them some one else will.
> I'm sure someone will take the Sha-na--na offer too
> Good luck !


when it comes to fw giving something away I'll turn on my own grandma. so your stuck with all those brats and the dancing sheep, LOL.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> I overslept this morning here it’s after eight already. Haft to check my schedule this morning. Hey there’s nothing on it today


Went to my son’s place in Troy to see my new grand baby and help him knock a couple trees down in his back yard


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Troy to see my new grand baby


 What a doll-- Congratulations


----------



## Snakecharmer

Congrats Grandpa!


----------



## ress

Very nice gramps!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Went to my son’s place in Troy to see my new grand baby and help him knock a couple trees down in his back yard
> View attachment 364339
> View attachment 364341


that son looks like he could have pulled the trees up by the roots.

congrats on the grandbaby. it won't be long until its fishing time.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Careful there may be a hook/date  in those brats.


Just brats please. No hooks or dates for this guy. I’ve seen the animals some of these guys play with. I’ll pass.


----------



## fastwater

Congrats to you papa MM. Don't let Sherm around that g-baby...he'll have her fishin for carp.



bobk said:


> I’ll take some since sherm didn’t reply.
> If it’s like the plastics it will be a good deal I’m sure. .


You got it bobk....got a case of each for ya...no hooks included. 

And yes...I know the soft plastics everyone ordered was a smokin deal but this is even a better deal than the soft plastics...these are free.
He said he's gonna fire the smoker up at the plant here shortly and will be calling when the bacon and sugar cured hams are done so don't go out and overstock on bacon and ham. 
He does some of the best hams you ever tasted.
Think it's due to the fact that the ones I always get comes from what he raises there at his own farm versus the ones he gets brought to the plant that someone bought butcher ready at a stockyard. Have seen fat caps on his hogs 2"s thick. And that makes for some tasty pork.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> that son looks like he could have pulled the trees up by the roots.
> 
> congrats on the grandbaby. it won't be long until its fishing time.


He spent a few years in the army. In Iraq couple times. Now he’s a cop in Troy. He’s got three boys and now a girl. We took down some over the hill pine trees. Gonna saw boards up on the mill to build kids a playhouse out of them. He thought they’d get a kick out of seeing the trees made into a clubhouse


----------



## sherman51

good mornin again everyone. nothing going on here today. looking for sunshine here by thurs.


----------



## garhtr

Morning Gents !
Drizzle here but that's it.
Enjoy your day
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## garhtr

Heading Home-- hope momma's got the coffee ready.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all hope you all have a wonderful day today


----------



## bobk

[QUOTE="fastwater, post: 2949461, member:
You got it bobk....got a case of each for ya...no hooks included.

And yes...I know the soft plastics everyone ordered was a smokin deal but this is even a better deal than the soft plastics...these are free.
He said he's gonna fire the smoker up at the plant here shortly and will be calling when the bacon and sugar cured hams are done so don't go out and overstock on bacon and ham. 
He does some of the best hams you ever tasted.
Think it's due to the fact that the ones I always get comes from what he raises there at his own farm versus the ones he gets brought to the plant that someone bought butcher ready at a stockyard. Have seen fat caps on his hogs 2"s thick. And that makes for some tasty pork.[/QUOTE]

Sweet, can’t wait to try it! You sure run into some great deals.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys another nice morning


----------



## Blue Pike

Derailer


----------



## garhtr

Mother nature never fails to amaze me-- cool video !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ress

In nw ohio we have bright blue skies for the next 8 to 10 days! 96 Saturday. That's too hot to do anything!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

ress said:


> 96 Saturday. That's too hot to do anything!


 Not too hot to stand in the river and catch fish or sit in the shade and drink ice cold beer 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bobk

ress said:


> In nw ohio we have bright blue skies for the next 8 to 10 days! 96 Saturday. That's too hot to do anything!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


We will be shooting pistols and rifles during the day and fireworks at night. 
Never to hot to enjoy some time with friends. Little heat is better than rain.


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> View attachment 364581


Take a number and get in line big boy.


----------



## Lazy 8

Blue Pike said:


> Derailer


BP how odd you would post this. We have some pilated woodpeckers hitting the suet cakes down at my MIL's in WV. They must be feeding youngins cause they can go thru 2 suet cakes in 3 days.
These guys are big as a crow and beautiful with that red crest.
Amazing to watch. I'm sure many have heard their sound.


----------



## sherman51

good night ladies.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> ...Sweet, can’t wait to try it! You sure run into some great deals.


That's cause I got...







garhtr said:


> View attachment 364581





Lazy 8 said:


> Take a number and get in line big boy.


He'll be invited as a special guest to the blowout ST and I are planning. When we get everything planned out and settle on a date...we'll let everyone know.



bobk said:


> *We will be shooting pistols and rifles during the day* and fireworks at night.
> Never to hot to enjoy some time with friends. Little heat is better than rain.


Don't let EZ bring his plastic toys. They'll melt and he will be cryin all day.



sherman51 said:


> good night ladies.


Sweet dreams to ewe!


----------



## Hatchetman

Morning derailers....Headin to Leesville this morning to play with some crappies and hopefully saugeyes....Have a good day....Good to see you back FW....


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Riding to the flea market again this morning. Son and his boys coming over to saw up his logs when I get back bout ten


----------



## sherman51

good morning everyone.

mm I worked the tail end of a sawmill when I was 17. sure made me eat my lunch at lunchtime. I would love to see some of these rioters doing that kind of work today. sure loved to see quitting time.


----------



## garhtr

Looks like grass n yard work for me maybe I can beat the W/E heat.
Enjoy your day n Good luck


----------



## Burkcarp1

I worked on a sawmill for 7 years. My legs got really big usually had to run to keep up all day long but I was in shape. Now, not so much


----------



## Burkcarp1

Are


garhtr said:


> View attachment 364581


 you the guy claiming to have been abused by Bigfoot


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> Are
> 
> you the guy claiming to have been abused by Bigfoot


 She just chased me around the mulberry tree some --but if I get that beer bigfoots buying


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



Hatchetman said:


> Morning derailers....Headin to Leesville this morning to play with some crappies and hopefully saugeyes....Have a good day....*Good to see you back FW..*..


Thanks HM.
Good luck on them specs and S'eyes.



garhtr said:


> She just chased me around the mulberry tree some --but if I get that beer bigfoots buying


Sha Nae Nae is on her way with some beer.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Sha Nae Nae is on her way with some beer



At least she's providing the beer 
Can she do yard work ?


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> At least she's providing the beer
> *Can she do yard work* ?


Nope...she's to purdy to be doin yard work.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Nope...she's to purdy to be doin yard work.


Isn’t that the one that likes to be pampered


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Isn’t that the one that likes to be pampered


Oh yea...but when garhtr comes in from doin that yard work, she'll give him more dessert then he can stand.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey Sherm, will you have that new truck before your Geneva trip?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey Sherm, will you have that new truck before your Geneva trip?


Not unless he buys it himself...
ST and I have priced new Ford trucks for Sherm.
We then sat down and figured up the total of debt he owes everyone here on OGF...plus what he owes his neighbor for stealing his food.
The amount of his debt is $236 more than what a new Ford truck cost.
So we figure he owes ST and I $236.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ST have priced new Ford trucks for Sherm.
> We then sat down and figured up the total of what debt he owes everyone here on OGF...plus what he owes his neighbor for stealing his food.
> The amount of his debt is $236 more than what a new Ford truck cost.
> So he owes ST and I $236.


Now just hold on here, where’s my money? How come you and st get it?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Now just hold on here, where’s my money? How come you and st get it?


How much do you figure he owes you?
He owes so many people...maybe we missed something when we were tallying things up.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think a better idea is when Sherm comes up here to Geneva he should have an all you can eat ribeye dinner.. with baked potatoes, corn on the cob, some beans etc. then maybe we could call it even.. ( with him paying the bill) and all the drinks provided also


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Nope...she's to purdy to be doin yard work.


 That tooo pretty stuff doesn't fly in my neighborhood.








Sha-na-na shows up here -- she's working.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I think a better idea is when Sherm comes up here to Geneva he should have an all you can eat ribeye dinner.. with baked potatoes, corn on the cob, some beans etc. then maybe we could call it even.. *( with him paying the bill)* *and all the drinks provided also*


Good luck with all that!
Your post was goin good until you added those certain dreaded words he's allergic to.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> That tooo pretty stuff doesn't fly in my neighborhood.
> View attachment 364645
> 
> Sha-na-na shows up here -- she's working.


I'm on my way to your neighborhood.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Not unless he buys it himself...
> ST and I have priced new Ford trucks for Sherm.
> We then sat down and figured up the total of debt he owes everyone here on OGF...plus what he owes his neighbor for stealing his food.
> The amount of his debt is $236 more than what a new Ford truck cost.
> So we figure he owes ST and I $236.


Sherm will probably send the check usps o noooooooo


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm will probably send the check usps o noooooooo


He has been placed on the OGF 'cash only' roster.

Thanks for sending me all those dipsy's, harness's and spoons.
More than I'll use in a lifetime.
Am gonna try and get up to Erie in the next couple weeks and put them to good use.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> He has been placed on the OGF 'cash only' roster.
> 
> Thanks for sending me all those dipsy's and spoons.
> Am gonna try and get up to Erie in the next couple weeks.


Do you need any trolling rods? I got a few floating around if you need some.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Do you need any trolling rods? I got a few floating around if you need some.


Could sure use a few.
Don't have anything with counters on em.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I worked on a sawmill for 7 years. My legs got really big usually had to run to keep up all day long but I was in shape. Now, not so much


i would just be in the way now. those guys would run over me for sure.



fastwater said:


> Not unless he buys it himself...
> ST and I have priced new Ford trucks for Sherm.
> We then sat down and figured up the total of debt he owes everyone here on OGF...plus what he owes his neighbor for stealing his food.
> The amount of his debt is $236 more than what a new Ford truck cost.
> So we figure he owes ST and I $236.


sent out this morning by my shifty usps mail man. now its between him and you.



fastwater said:


> He has been placed on the OGF 'cash only' roster.
> 
> Thanks for sending me all those dipsy's, harness's and spoons.
> More than I'll use in a lifetime.
> Am gonna try and get up to Erie in the next couple weeks and put them to good use.


to late for cash, i already put the check in the mail.

hey I'll be going up the 18th if you'll be up after that we need to get together. let me know and I'll give you my cell number.


----------



## Hatchetman

Hatchetman said:


> Morning derailers....Headin to Leesville this morning to play with some crappies and hopefully saugeyes....Have a good day....Good to see you back FW....



Well, had a decent day at Leesville. Buddy and I kept 36 crappie, no saugeye damnit! I did get my first, in Ohio that is, Black Nosed Crappie. Caught a few in Kentucky lake. Bad part is I flipped it back and then thought why didn't I take a picture? Dummy.... Pretty fish, about 8 inches, stripe went all the way down over it's lips and onto it's belly. Anyone else caught any in Ohio? Have caught thousands of crappie in Ohio but that was a first for me. Caught them in 21ft of water with a slip bobber set at 17 ft, white 32nd oz hair jig and piece of Berkley Honey worm.


----------



## garhtr

Hatchetman said:


> Anyone else caught any in Ohi










I caught this one earlier this spring, I've caught 3 all in the same Ohio river trib.
Congratulations on a great day, enjoy.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

going fishing early Fri morning with my granddaughter. she will be gill fishing while i try a couple of new old baits for bass. haven't used a johnson silver minnow spoon for 55 yrs. going to try one Fri. another one i haven't used before is the jitterbug which may get used. if they fail I'll go back to the old trusty worm.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> haven't used a johnson silver minnow


 That brings back some memories, we added a pork-frog and killed the bass.
Jitterbug was our go to at night.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> I'm on my way to your neighborhood











I thought the brats and you coming to my neighborhood was all a big joke but I owe you and ST Big Time .
Pretty sneaky leaving them on my porch but I recognized Tom's truck backing out of the drive.
Thanks again guys and I'll make sure to get your cooler back soon.
WOW !


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> That tooo pretty stuff doesn't fly in my neighborhood.
> View attachment 364645
> 
> Sha-na-na shows up here -- she's working.


Send her over to my house. I have about 1.5 acres that she could work on while I watch.


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> View attachment 364723
> 
> I thought the brats and you coming to my neighborhood was all a big joke but I owe you and ST Big Time .
> Pretty sneaky leaving them on my porch but I recognized Tom's truck backing out of the drive.
> Thanks again guys and I'll make sure to get your cooler back soon.
> WOW !


Those look great... A little stadium mustard and sauerkraut and you'll have a feast.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Could sure use a few.
> Don't have anything with counters on em.


If you stop by my lake home I have a few that I don’t need


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> *Send her over to my house. *I have about 1.5 acres that she could work on while I watch.


 The pretty girl or Sha-na-na ?

Sha-na-na was a No show here, she musta heard through the grapevine I was planning on having her pull weeds n trim the yard, dang,sure coulda used the help. I'm Beat !


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> The pretty girl or Sha-na-na ?
> 
> Sha-na-na was a No show here, she musta heard through the grapevine I was planning on having her pull weeds n trim the yard, dang,sure coulda used the help. I'm Beat !


The pretty one...


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> The pretty one...


She'd be like drinking one of those energy drinks. Your heart would think it's running a marathon while you sit there in the shade and gawk.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> View attachment 364723
> 
> I thought the brats and you coming to my neighborhood was all a big joke but I owe you and ST Big Time .
> Pretty sneaky leaving them on my porch but I recognized Tom's truck backing out of the drive.
> Thanks again guys and I'll make sure to get your cooler back soon.
> WOW !


Enjoy!!!
When you run low...just give a holler.

P.S. Along with bobk and a few others, youre added to the bacon and sugar cured ham list when they're done.
Most likely be 2-3wks then I'll head back down to KY and pick everything up. Just awaiting call.
Cuz will having everything boxed and packed in dry ice.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning al I hope you all have a butterfly’s and rainbow type of day....


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Thursday ( garage sales day)


----------



## garhtr

Morning Gents !
Enjoy this day !



fastwater said:


> youre added to the bacon and sugar cured ham list when they're done.


 You fellers are certainly the most generous people on earth, if they're anything like those brats-- Holy Cow !
Thanks Much
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

good morning on this beautiful sunny day. cant wait until tomorrow.


----------



## erie mako

sherman51 said:


> good morning on this beautiful sunny day. cant wait until tomorrow.


Don't rush tomorrow getting here, life is short enough!


----------



## fastwater

Top of the mornin to ya gents....
Gonna be a good day tater!



garhtr said:


> Morning Gents !
> Enjoy this day !
> 
> 
> You fellers are certainly the most generous people on earth, if they're anything like those brats-- Holy Cow !
> Thanks Much
> Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Lazy 8

erie mako said:


> Don't rush tomorrow getting here, life is short enough!


Amen brother, amen.


----------



## garhtr

I was pretty pooped a.m. so I took it easy and drank a lot of coffee , also watch the movie "Support your local Sheriff"
with James Garner, Bruce Dern, and my fav Walter Brennan-- Hilarious !
If you haven't seen it, its worth watching 
Good luck !


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> *I was pretty pooped a.m*. so I took it easy and drank a lot of coffee , also watch the movie "Support your local Sheriff"
> with James Garner, Bruce Dern, and my fav Walter Brennan-- Hilarious !
> If you haven't seen it, its worth watching
> Good luck !


Might be all them pork brats you ate yesterday.

Yes...GREAT movie for sure!!!
Have watched it several times and have a chuckle every time.
Actually had it recorded until the 'TV Natzee'...my lovely wife decided I didn't need it anymore and deleted it along with some of my other recorded favs.


----------



## Hatchetman

garhtr said:


> View attachment 364719
> I caught this one earlier this spring, I've caught 3 all in the same Ohio river trib.
> Congratulations on a great day, enjoy.
> Good luck and good fishing !



Yep, that's the one, pretty little fish, thanks for the photo....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Yep, that's the one, pretty little fish, thanks for the photo....


Glad you had a good trip HM...


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Top of the mornin to ya gents....
> Gonna be a good day tater!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be a good day for me. Daughter is flying in this afternoon from California, haven't seen her for almost two years....Happy Happy Happy....


----------



## fastwater

^^^That is really GREAT HM!!!
Am extremely HAPPY for you and your family.
Hope you guys have the best time possible...


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Might be all them pork brats you ate yesterday.


 I'm guessing that had a bunch to do with it and they sure were Great but the mowing sure didn't help.



fastwater said:


> TV Natzee


 I got a tv naztee here also and she deletes my favorites on a fairly regular basis.
She's got Cold Mountain recorded -- her fav-- I mite delete it just for a giggle.
Good luck !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I'm guessing that had a bunch to do with it and they sure were Great but the mowing sure didn't help.
> 
> 
> I got a tv naztee here also and she deletes my favorites on a fairly regular basis.
> She's got Cold Mountain recorded -- her fav-- I mite delete it just for a giggle.
> Good luck !


no num num for a week if you delete


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> no num num for a week if you delete


Yea might be a bad idea, no gas money either  = no fishing.
Good luck


----------



## sherman51

erie mako said:


> Don't rush tomorrow getting here, life is short enough!





Lazy 8 said:


> Amen brother, amen.


but you guys don't understand, I'll be fishing tomorrow morning. going to give some old new baits a try. if all else fails, its back to the weedless rigged culprit fat max 6" worn.


----------



## Burkcarp1

garhtr said:


> I'm guessing that had a bunch to do with it and they sure were Great but the mowing sure didn't help.
> 
> 
> I got a tv naztee here also and she deletes my favorites on a fairly regular basis.
> She's got Cold Mountain recorded -- her fav-- I mite delete it just for a giggle.
> Good luck !


I dare you! You don’t have enough nerve..


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> I dare you! You don’t have enough nerve..


I'm like Tom, you'll contract a bad case of Lackofnookie which will take flowers and chocolates to get rid of.
Maybe even a bottle of Strawberry Hill.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe even a bottle of Strawberry Hill


 They still fermenting that stuff ?
My biggest fear is having my fishing trips cut-off 
Good nite derailers n enjoy your W/E and have a great holiday -- catch a fish or two.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm like Tom, you'll contract a bad case of Lackofnookie which will take flowers and chocolates to get rid of.
> Maybe even a bottle of Strawberry Hill.


It takes a lot more than flowers and chocolate to fix that dead bolt lock at my place. I’ll drink the strawberry myself.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> It takes a lot more than flowers and chocolate to fix that dead bolt lock at my place. I’ll drink the strawberry myself.


We talking bling?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> We talking bling?


Or a really sharp Warther will get things moving.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Gonna knock a couple big dead ash trees down at the farm today


----------



## ress

Took the day off. 3 day weekend and the boys will be home! Got to look for a new frig, the 22 year old one is dying. On line says 3 to 6 weeks til available. Must be cause plants were shut down from covid.




Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> Took the day off. 3 day weekend and the boys will be home! Got to look for a new frig, the 22 year old one is dying. On line says 3 to 6 weeks til available. Must be cause plants were shut down from covid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Enjoy the time with your boys. Good luck finding a refrigerator. Our stove puked over 2 months ago. We are still waiting for the new one.


----------



## Hatchetman

An ybody have any ideas on how to clean the inside of a windshield of a non-smoker truck. Damn thing is driving me nuts trying to get it clean....


----------



## Hatchetman

I have used Invisible Glass with a paper towel wipe, no luck, streaky....


----------



## Hatchetman

Thought using a wet towel and glass cleaner with a squeege, still streaky....


----------



## Hatchetman

Whats the formula for the vinegar and water solution and towel dry it or squeegy it?


----------



## Hatchetman

Hey look, did I get # 19900 ?


----------



## Hatchetman

Seriously, I would like an answer on the windshield cleaning....Thanks in advance....


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Or a really sharp Warther will get things moving.


I'm all out of Warthers but I have lots of other sharp pointy things. Nothing designated for the kitchen. Bushcrafty knives.


----------



## Shad Rap

Hatchetman said:


> Seriously, I would like an answer on the windshield cleaning....Thanks in advance....


Only thing I've found is you have to spray and wipe it numerous times...I hate that film...usually have to clean mine 3 times in a row to get it all...invisible glass is what I use...inside of windshields are a bltch to clean just because of the angle.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> Seriously, I would like an answer on the windshield cleaning....Thanks in advance....


I use newspapers and not the comic section. (Ironically) Everything but those. Mist both sides of the newspaper, mist the glass and go to town.
BTW, I use invisible glass also.


----------



## G.lock

Good to know the streaks are on the windshield. I been cleaning my glasses nonstop.


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> An ybody have any ideas on how to clean the inside of a windshield of a non-smoker truck. Damn thing is driving me nuts trying to get it clean....


the last few times I've had to clean mine i went to the gas station and used there brush and squeegee. and brushed the windshield real good then used the squeegee then used a paper towel around the edges. it's the best I've done so far.



Hatchetman said:


> Hey look, did I get # 19900 ?


i was fishing so somebody had to do it. it's
View attachment 364961
just amazing that you didn't get sniped.

went fishing this morning. took my oldest son for his 1st bass fishing trip. he did pretty good for a 1st timer. he's 46 yrs old and never wanted to do any kind of fishing other than lake Erie.

























he caught some nice ones.








but i caught the biggest one at over 5#'s















it was some tough fishing because of all the moss floating on top. but we were up to the challenge, i got 4 with the big hog, he got 5 with 1 nice one. now its time to get things ready for our trip to Erie on the 18th.


----------



## sherman51

double post. taking lessons from fw, LOL.


----------



## ress

I have found all Zep products clean better. Lowe's sell the glass cleaner. Do yourself a favor and get a roll of the best lint free paper towels you can find. Hide em to!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> the last few times I've had to clean mine i went to the gas station and used there brush and squeegee. and brushed the windshield real good then used the squeegee then used a paper towel around the edges. it's the best I've done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> i was fishing so somebody had to do it. it's
> View attachment 364961
> just amazing that you didn't get sniped.
> 
> went fishing this morning. took my oldest son for his 1st bass fishing trip. he did pretty good for a 1st timer. he's 46 yrs old and never wanted to do any kind of fishing other than lake Erie.
> 
> View attachment 364963
> 
> View attachment 364965
> 
> View attachment 364967
> 
> he caught some nice ones.
> View attachment 364969
> 
> *but i caught the biggest one at over 5#'s*
> View attachment 364971
> View attachment 364973
> 
> it was some tough fishing because of all the moss floating on top. but we were up to the challenge, i got 4 with the big hog, he got 5 with 1 nice one. now its time to get things ready for our trip to Erie on the 18th.


How come you didn't post a pic of the 5lb'er???


----------



## garhtr

Headed out early a.m. to checked on deer camp, all was fine, on my way back stopped at my son's to pick up his dog and see the grandkids.
They're all headed to Cumberland for the W/E so I got the dog until Tuesday or Wednesdays.








Echo-- he's a great dog and already making himself at home.


----------



## ress

cool


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Headed out early a.m. to checked on deer camp, all was fine, on my way back stopped at my son's to pick up his dog and see the grandkids.
> They're all headed to Cumberland for the W/E so I got the dog until Tuesday or Wednesdays.
> View attachment 365003
> 
> Echo-- he's a great dog and already making himself at home.


Good looking pup.
From the look on his face, I bet he just read Sherms post and is wondering why Sherm didn't post pics of the 5lb'er too.


----------



## 1basshunter

With the USA being what it is now my wife and I Decided to do some shopping I got her a Springfield Armory saint in the 5.56 with 1000 rounds as for me I got a Ruger mini 14 in the 300 blackout with a 1000 rounds now my wife is saying come on over snowflakes


----------



## garhtr

That Sherman's a Big Guy, any fish he's holding is gonna look tiny.
If a normal size person, like myself, was holding that bass It might pass for a 10 or 12 lb-er.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> That Sherman's a Big Guy, any fish he's holding is gonna look tiny.
> If a normal size person, like myself, was holding that bass It might pass for a 10 or 12 lb-er.
> Good luck and good fishing


BULL


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> With the USA being what it is now my wife and I Decided to do some shopping I got her a Springfield Armory saint in the 5.56 with 1000 rounds as for me I got a Ruger mini 14 in the 300 blackout with a 1000 rounds now my wife is saying come on over snowflakes


Time to go to the range and have a shootout. My monie's on Doctor Springfield.


----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie, that's a good looking young man there. He clearly got his looks from his mother's side. I like that mullet he's a rocking. I never had enough hair for one. 
BTW, pics on the 5 lber or it never happened.
BTW, I caught a 60lb muskie yesterday.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m just glad I had enough sense not to buy a CVA muzzleloader


----------



## Lazy 8

I am going take a minute to tell you the honest truth. I walked out of the house this morning, looked up and saw the first Bald Eagle ever in these parts. It was circling around. Special moment.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> BULL


you wouldn't know a bull if it was sitting on your face.



1basshunter said:


> I’m just glad I had enough sense not to buy a CVA muzzleloader


your new ml might be nicer but the cva will shoot just as good for a third of the money. I caught it on sale for 440.00 how much did you pay? I'm one of those guys that has a high dollar taste but a cheap wallet. if I had your money I'd have bought a true 500 yrd ml. but 3200.00 is 550.00 more than I paid for my car. its a 2010 grand marquis with 145000 miles for 2650.00 on eBay. and the ml I would have bought with your money cost 3200.00+ depending on which version I got.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> I am going take a minute to tell you the honest truth. I walked out of the house this morning, looked up and saw the first Bald Eagle


Wait--- what ! All this time you haven't always been telling the honest truth 
Shame on you 

The eagle is a majestic sight to see and seems kinda fitting to see one on (close enough) the 4th of July.
Good Morning N Good luck and good fishing


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> your new ml might be nicer* but the cva will shoot just as good for a third of the money. ...*


Another " bull"...
But...I guess it really all depends on your definition of 'good'.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I am going take a minute to tell you the honest truth. I walked out of the house this morning, looked up and saw the first Bald Eagle ever in these parts. It was circling around. Special moment.


Hmm.. Sure that wasn't a vulture circling some soon to be dead person or animal?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Only 75 posts to go for 20,000... Sniper alert...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Another " bull"...
> But...I guess it really all depends on your definition of 'good'.


it's all about my definition of how much money I've got. I would love to have one of those long-range ml's that shoots accurate at 500 yards. it has a Remington 700 receiver and uses a rifle cartridge for firing the ml. but with 500.00 saved back and looking at a minimum cost of 3200.00 the CVA that I wanted anyway cost 440.00 and i had enough to buy the CVA but not the 3200.00 gun.

with the easily removable breech plug, the CVA is easy to clean, it shoots true at 50 yards, which is as far as I shoot most times, and l love the thumbhole stock, and at a price, I could afford.


----------



## MagicMarker

Snakecharmer said:


> Only 75 posts to go for 20,000... Sniper alert...


I’m not gonna


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys.


----------



## MagicMarker

Hea


MagicMarker said:


> Morning guys.


headed for Urbana flea market this morning


----------



## ress

Tiffin fm here.. going before temp hits 100!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Hmm.. Sure that wasn't a vulture circling some soon to be dead person or animal?


Possibly, but it had the distinctive white head and tail.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Tiffin fm here.. going before temp hits 100!!!!


----------



## Shad Rap

Lazy 8 said:


>


Looks like you need to turn the AC down...78?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Possibly, but it had the distinctive white head and tail.


They go for dead meat too... Watch out.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you wouldn't know a bull if it was sitting on your face.
> 
> 
> 
> your new ml might be nicer but the cva will shoot just as good for a third of the money. I caught it on sale for 440.00 how much did you pay? I'm one of those guys that has a high dollar taste but a cheap wallet. if I had your money I'd have bought a true 500 yrd ml. but 3200.00 is 550.00 more than I paid for my car. its a 2010 grand marquis with 145000 miles for 2650.00 on eBay. and the ml I would have bought with your money cost 3200.00+ depending on which version I got.


No you’re just cheap


----------



## Lazy 8

Shad Rap said:


> Looks like you need to turn the AC down...78?


Some like it hot!


----------



## Lazy 8

You know, by the time my Dad was 65 he had like 30 coffee cans full of screws. 
I have 2, what have I done with my life?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Slacker !


----------



## 1basshunter

M R DUCKS said:


> Slacker !


It’s not all his fault, Sherman has become his Mentor


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> You know, by the time my Dad was 65 he had like 30 coffee cans full of screws.
> I have 2, what have I done with my life?


My dad had a few cans too. I know we dang near used a whole can of large nuts for sinkers. lol


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> You know, by the time my Dad was 65 he had like 30 coffee cans full of screws.
> I have 2, what have I done with my life?



But how many of yours are loose????


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> They go for dead meat too... Watch out.


is that dead meat or maybe deadbeat???LOL.



ress said:


> My dad had a few cans too. I know we dang near used a whole can of large nuts for sinkers. lol


the place i worked stopped making reels for cable. so i got a pass out for 4 7 gallon cans off 1/2" nuts so we could use them for sinkers. i have 3 1/2 cans left that won't get used.


----------



## ress

My wife missed her calling!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> But how many of yours are loose????


All the above.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> My wife missed her calling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Does all the manual labor around the house...plus can bake like that...I think you found a keeper ress.



sherman51 said:


> is that dead meat or maybe deadbeat???LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> *the place i worked stopped making reels for cable.* so i got a pass out for 4 7 gallon cans off 1/2" nuts so we could use them for sinkers. i *have 3 1/2 cans left that won't get used.*


They had to stop makin em Sherm...you stole all the hardware.
Choot em outta that junk CVA. Prolly hit just as good as them new fangled 5mile Heat seekin boolits you got conned on.



Lazy 8 said:


> You know, by the time my Dad was 65 he had like 30 coffee cans full of screws.
> I have 2, what have I done with my life?


Dads old coffee cans of nuts never stood a chance when all us boys were little. Best sling shot ammo we could find.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Everybody still got all their fingers this morning? Sat on my porch and watched the neighbors set off fireworks last night


----------



## sherman51

good morning.


----------



## ress

Uggg too much beer n cake last night......

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> My wife missed her calling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


She should use ladyfingers instead of candles...Boom Boom


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



ress said:


> Uggg too much beer n cake last night......
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Beer and cake....you tryin to make the rest of us sick too???


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning. Question for 1BH, how is your new foam insulation doing for you? Is it easier to keep your house(s) cool?


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Beer and cake....you tryin to make the rest of us sick too?


I'm sure not as talented as ress's wife








but I had beer n cake yesterday  emphasises on the beer and of course grilled beer brats.
Topped of a beautiful day cooling off in the river and watching fireworks and a beautiful full moon, even managed to catch a few fish.
Ain't America Great !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ress

Yard art from the flea market.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> I'm sure not as talented as ress's wife
> View attachment 365193
> 
> but I had beer n cake yesterday  emphasises on the beer and of course grilled beer brats.
> Topped of a beautiful day cooling off in the river and watching fireworks and a beautiful full moon, even managed to catch a few fish.
> Ain't America Great !
> Good luck and good fishing !


Yes...AMERICA IS GREAT!!!

And your cake looks good too.

I know those brats are good but if'n you don't slow down on em your going to go into a brat-attack.
You like the beer or sweet ones best?
Have been getting mixed reviews from those that got them as far as their fav. between the two. Everyone sayin both are some of the best they've had as far as flavor and being really juicy.
Cuz said he's gonna make some with various cheese's inside for us to try out and have them ready when I pick the hams and bacon up.
Let us know when you need more.
Either ST or I will get em to ya.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes...AMERICA IS GREAT!!!
> 
> And your cake looks good too.
> 
> I know those brats are good but if'n you don't slow down on em your going to go into a brat-attack.
> You like the beer or sweet ones best?
> Have been getting mixed reviews from those that got them as far as their fav. between the two. Everyone sayin both are some of the best they've had as far as flavor and being really juicy.
> Cuz said he's gonna make some with various cheese's inside for us to try out and have them ready when I pick the hams and bacon up.
> Let us know when you need more.
> Either ST or I will get em to ya.


if i had known you were going to deliver the brats without the dancing girls i wouldn't have been so quick to have said no. but I'm a little out of the way for you guys to deliver anyway. i would have loved to taste test them.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Everyone sayin both are some of the best they've had as far as flavor and being really juicy.


By far the beer brats are the best I've ever had but both are great. (unfortunately the wife likes them also). 
I'm good for at least a few weeks but sure would Love to try the cheese version someday.
Thanks again !



sherman51 said:


> i would have loved to taste test them.


I originally turned them down also but I'm sure glad I got to try them --- delicious !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning. Question for 1BH, how is your new foam insulation doing for you? Is it easier to keep your house(s) cool?


We just got are first Bill after it was done we saw a 18% drop in the electric utilities


----------



## sherman51

got the boat out of the barn but never tried starting it. took it and filled the tank with fresh gas. i was sweating profusely by the time i was through. my son needed to get some sleep so we decided to wait until tues morn before we mess with it any more. hopefully it'll be a little cooler then.

need to spool one more reel to replace the one that was stolen. then changing 1 other new rod to replace 1 that is a little to stiff. most people run the same size rods but i like a 9' in front an 8' for the middle and a 7' in back. it works for me.


----------



## bruce

Is that a full 30 days? Inquiring minds want to know.


1basshunter said:


> We just got are first Bill after it was done we saw a 18% drop in the electric utilities


----------



## ditchdigger

I just wanted to be #1,000! Or does it top out at 999?


----------



## 1basshunter

bruce said:


> Is that a full 30 days? Inquiring minds want to know.


Yes in electricity as far as the ac running are bill is now 37 dollars can’t wait for next months with all the 90° days I’m hoping for a really good savings compared to last year


----------



## sherman51

good morning good morning good morning. the start of another beautiful summer day. its just another blessed day to be alive.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. The agenda for today is to knock down an old corncrib at the farm that’s in the way


----------



## 0utwest

Lazy 8 said:


>





ress said:


> Tiffin fm here.. going before temp hits 100!!!!


FASTWATER ! Sure am glad you rescheduled your little erie trip up here to Geneva for the following week cause this week is going to be hot enough to cook those Brats on the hood of the Truck ! Let me know for sure but right now I have off 14th to 17th and speaking of those Brats  ! Don't forget some of those plastics either and will try casting for some eyes and smallies .


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. The agenda for today is to knock down an old corncrib at the farm that’s in the way


----------



## M R DUCKS

Too cool to tear it down


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> FASTWATER ! Sure am glad you rescheduled your little erie trip up here to Geneva for the following week cause this week is going to be hot enough to cook those Brats on the hood of the Truck ! Let me know for sure but right now I have off 14th to 17th and speaking of those Brats  ! Don't forget some of those plastics either and will try casting for some eyes and smallies .


You got that right OW. Gonna be a smoker this week for sure.
Will do on letting you know dates for sure. May be able to stay a bit longer than the 17th...gonna have to check the calendar. Finally gettin my 9.9 put on the boat at Country Classics in Indiana and think that's gonna be around the 20th or so.
Again...gotta check calendar for when they want it up there.
Sure wish i already had it on before coming up so we could test it out.
Will do on the plastics. Already have your bags packed in the boat.
Will be bringing the brats you ordered as well. Hopefully Cuz will call this week and I'll make the trip down south to pick bacon and hams up. If so...will be able to bring them too. 
Double checking...along with the bacon and hams you're getting, was it the apple,maple or hickory smoked bacon ends you wanted?
I wrote it on the order list but can't read my own writing.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> You got that right OW. Gonna be a smoker this week for sure.
> Will do on letting you know dates for sure. May be able to stay a bit longer than the 17th...gonna have to check the calendar. Finally gettin my 9.9 put on the boat at Country Classics in Indiana and think that's gonna be around the 20th or so.
> Again...gotta check calendar for when they want it up there.
> Sure wish i already had it on before coming up so we could test it out.
> Will do on the plastics. Already have your bags packed in the boat.
> Will be bringing the brats you ordered as well. Hopefully Cuz will call this week and I'll make the trip down south to pick bacon and hams up. If so...will be able to bring them too.
> Double checking...along with the bacon and hams you're getting, was it the apple,maple or hickory smoked bacon ends you wanted?
> I wrote it on the order list but can't read my own writing.


Don’t forget mine...I told ST what I wanted


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> You got that right OW. Gonna be a smoker this week for sure.
> Will do on letting you know dates for sure. May be able to stay a bit longer than the 17th...gonna have to check the calendar. Finally gettin my 9.9 put on the boat at Country Classics in Indiana and think that's gonna be around the 20th or so.
> Again...gotta check calendar for when they want it up there.
> Sure wish i already had it on before coming up so we could test it out.
> Will do on the plastics. Already have your bags packed in the boat.
> Will be bringing the brats you ordered as well. Hopefully Cuz will call this week and I'll make the trip down south to pick bacon and hams up. If so...will be able to bring them too.
> Double checking...along with the bacon and hams you're getting, was it the apple,maple or hickory smoked bacon ends you wanted?
> I wrote it on the order list but can't read my own writing.


Prefer the hickory but if its maple that's just as good too ! No need to worry about the 9.9 EZBITE gave me one with the boat that I bought from him and it is a sweet little runner . Got the motorhome ready also and got a spot over at willow lake reserved for ya . Girlfriend wanted me to tell you that if you bring some bacon she will have some elk tenderloin ready to wrap it in and crumbled blue cheese on top  !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

20000 coming soon


----------



## Saugeye Tom

o not let sherm get it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

do not......


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You got that right OW. Gonna be a smoker this week for sure.
> Will do on letting you know dates for sure. May be able to stay a bit longer than the 17th...gonna have to check the calendar. Finally gettin my 9.9 put on the boat at Country Classics in Indiana and think that's gonna be around the 20th or so.
> Again...gotta check calendar for when they want it up there.
> Sure wish i already had it on before coming up so we could test it out.
> Will do on the plastics. Already have your bags packed in the boat.
> Will be bringing the brats you ordered as well. Hopefully Cuz will call this week and I'll make the trip down south to pick bacon and hams up. If so...will be able to bring them too.
> Double checking...along with the bacon and hams you're getting, was it the apple,maple or hickory smoked bacon ends you wanted?
> I wrote it on the order list but can't read my own writing.


too bad you've got to be back to get your motor installed. I'll be going up to bula the 18th until the 1st of Aug. we'll be fishing the 19th weather permitting. i would love to go out with you for a day.maybe you could teach me a little something new. my boat will be loaded or you could take you out and show you how much better the lite bite divers are. but its all nil because you'll be home by the time we start fishing.

if your still there on the 18th give me a call so we can meet up for coffee. my dil rented us a house in bula for the 2 weeks. you are more than welcome to stop by anytime. cell #931-704-7244


----------



## 0utwest

You think he is ready to pounce ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hes getting ready im at work on lunch so i wont be able to snipe him


----------



## Saugeye Tom

keep your eye out


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> You think he is ready to pounce ?


I'm not able to pounce anymore, but i may hobble over to try and snipe it.

i think we should reserve it for lazy.


----------



## 0utwest

I kinda figure he is about ready for a little nap and he might be snoozing ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hey close to 1000 pages too


----------



## Saugeye Tom

somebody get ahold of lazy


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> keep your eye out


shoot tom you only need 20 more go for it.


----------



## sherman51

only 19 to go. where's lazy?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

oops I got the untold prize 1000 pages!!!!!~ i just caught a organism


----------



## sherman51

this is the biggest event of the year...LOL.


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> somebody get ahold of lazy


If I knew how I would and he does deserve to get it so I will back off and let him get it !


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> oops I got the untold prize 1000 pages!!!!!~ i just caught a organism


your so old an organism is all you can have...LOL HE HE HA HA.


----------



## 0utwest

Shermie how about it gonna let him go for it ? Gentlemens agreement ?


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> If I knew how I would and he does deserve to get it so I will back off and let him get it !


i would stop posting but he may not be on here until tonight.


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> i would stop posting but he may not be on here until tonight.


That's ok with me whats a few hours .


----------



## Saugeye Tom

everyone stop posting till lazy gets on


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Shermie how about it gonna let him go for it ? Gentlemens agreement ?


i ain't no gentleman but I'll stop posting until he gets it. but a lot of guys will post without even looking at the number.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 365401
> View attachment 365403


Making progress


----------



## G.lock

Gonna take a shot


----------



## Burkcarp1

Easy boys


----------



## G.lock

Whoops just read the gentlemans agreement, come on Lazy


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hey lazy??


----------



## Burkcarp1

Aa snipe?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Gg lazyyyy


----------



## M R DUCKS

Now...as if you weren’t already, your on Sherm’s list


----------



## 1basshunter

You should make it into a smoker for brats you would make a lot of money if Sherman doesn’t find it and do like he does to is neighbors and becomes a porch Pirate


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Too cool to tear it down


Take every other board off and turn it into a smoke house.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Don’t forget mine...I told ST what I wanted


On it like a duck on a June bug. Yours is 2nd on the list.
Two hams...two slabs hickory, one Apple.



0utwest said:


> Prefer the hickory but if its maple that's just as good too ! No need to worry about the 9.9 EZBITE gave me one with the boat that I bought from him and it is a sweet little runner . Got the motorhome ready also and got a spot over at willow lake reserved for ya . Girlfriend wanted me to tell you that if you bring some bacon she will have some elk tenderloin ready to wrap it in and crumbled blue cheese on top  !


Hickory it is!!!
You bought EZ's old boat???
That is one sweet boat right there...and excellent on Erie. I know both engines ran like tops.
Should last you a long long time. Also, if'n you find any Glocks he might have had stashed onboard...throw em in the trash. Glocks on fishing boats are liken to havin a case of bananas onboard.

You're a true class act...Thank you very much for hooking me up with the MH and the spot at Willow. Sure saved me a pile of $ versus renting somewhere.

Far as bacon goes...sounds like we're surely gonna eat good. Have a couple uncut slabs of hickory from cuz that I picked up when I got the brats.
Will bring em with me.
Tell the GF thank you and looking forward to the elk tenderloin.



sherman51 said:


> too bad you've got to be back to get your motor installed. I'll be going up to bula the 18th until the 1st of Aug. we'll be fishing the 19th weather permitting. i would love to go out with you for a day.maybe you could teach me a little something new. my boat will be loaded or you could take you out *and show you how much better the lite bite divers ar*e. but its all nil because you'll be home by the time we start fishing.
> 
> if your still there on the 18th give me a call so we can meet up for coffee. my dil rented us a house in bula for the 2 weeks. you are more than welcome to stop by anytime. cell #931-704-7244


Yea...between the fishing trip...then to Indiana...then most likely a trip down south, looks like I'll be tied up the week you will be there.
Really like the lite bite divers. Have used em before and they work very well.
When I met Burkcarp to give him his brats, he gave me a whole box of em. More than I'll ever wear out. Think there's 15-16 in there.


----------



## Lazy 8

How


----------



## Lazy 8

Many


----------



## Lazy 8

More


----------



## Lazy 8

Who got it?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Who got it?


burk sniped you


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Who got it?


Burkcarp wouldn't wait for you....Others tried to save it for you but....


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Making progress
> View attachment 365431
> View attachment 365433
> View attachment 365435


Done


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> How


Day late



Lazy 8 said:


> Many


$



Lazy 8 said:


> More


short


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Day late
> 
> 
> 
> $
> 
> 
> 
> short


Maybe we need to start calling him sleepy instead of lazy


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> * i just caught a organism*


Crabs?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 365463


Looks like a fall photo to me.......


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Gg lazyyyy


In the sauce?


----------



## sherman51

M R DUCKS said:


> Now...as if you weren’t already, your on Sherm’s list


dam straight he's on my list. no more likes for hi for the next 100 posts. I even stopped posting. and thet really took will power for me.



Snakecharmer said:


> Burkcarp wouldn't wait for you....Others tried to save it for you but....


there's always 1 in every crowd.


----------



## ress

Some real good ones in today's police docket.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Some real good ones in today's police docket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Burkie?


----------



## Hatchetman

I stayed away so I wouldn't be tempted and Lazy still got sniped  !!


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> I stayed away so I wouldn't be tempted and Lazy still got sniped  !!


Thanks anyway! Appreciate it! Somebody got a tad itchy. 
I guess it wasn't meant to be. Hopefully I'll be alive for 30,000!


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> I stayed away so I wouldn't be tempted and Lazy still got sniped  !!


I DID THE SAME THING THINKING LAZY WAS THE ONE GOING TO GET IT.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I DID THE SAME THING THINKING LAZY WAS THE ONE GOING TO GET IT.


Thanks Shermie, you know what I say about my luck, I could fall into a barrel full of b**bies and come out sucking my thumb.


----------



## ress

I watched it happen...oh well

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

If you get a chance watch the video in the lonely nw forum from Kevin removing a hook from his leg. I would have bleed out!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> I DID THE SAME THING THINKING LAZY WAS THE ONE GOING TO GET IT.


Me too


----------



## sherman51

You're a true class act...Thank you very much for hooking me up with the MH and the spot at Willow. Sure saved me a pile of $ versus renting somewhere.

yeah, we rented early and still paid over 1200.00 per week for a furnished house.. but even a hotel room and eating out all the time not only runs into money but is inconvenient as all get out.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> yeah, _*we*_ _rented early_ and still paid over 1200.00 per week for a furnished house.. but even a hotel room and eating out all the time not only runs into money but is inconvenient as all get out.


'We' ...???
Thought you said your daughter or d-n-l rented the house?

How come you didn't take your motorhome?
Coulda saved yourself a bunch of $ taking it,your food and getting a site at a camp ground. And very likely got a site right on the water with a slip/dock for your boat.

I don't know for sure what the site Outwest got for me cost as he did all that on his own and won't tell me so I can repay him. And him hooking me up with his motorhome to stay in to boot...all I can say again is "he's a class act" for sure.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> 'We' ...???
> Thought you said your daughter or d-n-l rented the house?
> 
> How come you didn't take your motorhome?
> Coulda saved yourself a bunch of $ taking it,your food and getting a site at a camp ground. And very likely got a site right on the water with a slip/dock for your boat.
> 
> I don't know for sure what the site Outwest got for me cost as he did all that on his own and won't tell me so I can repay him. And him hooking me up with his motorhome to stay in to boot...all I can say again is "he's a class act" for sure.


i helped her out with the cost but she paid for most of the rent. i would have taken the mh but she likes renting a house close to the water. and it's my dil that foots most of the bill.

outwest is a top notch stand up guy. 2 yrs ago when we forgot our downriggers he came up out of the blue and loaned me a set of big Jon electric riggers. he didn't know me from adam except on here. and it sounds like he went above and beyond renting you a campsite and then loaning you his mh. he is definitely a guy you want to call a friend.

the campgrounds you're using isn't far from one of the better launches I've used. geneva state park ramp is great. campsites aren't cheap either by the time we buy gas for the mh then another car for launching and doing our running then the campsite for 2 weeks we would still be out some big money. its a 350 mile trip each way at 6 1/2 mpg. so I'm not going to argue with her if my dil wants to rent a house. plus there is 8 of us going up. and that's kinda crowded for a mh. so she rented a house that sleeps 10.

good morning everyone.


----------



## garhtr

Up and at-em ! 
Good Morning fellers.
1000 pages, 20,000 post- gonna be tough to beat all that excitement.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Burkie?


No that’s how Sherman feeds his pets


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I need a couple 4x8 x20 beams for another project so today gonna cut down another dead ash tree and saw them out. You all have a wonderful day. By the way if I had known Lazy was asleep on the job yesterday I would’ve gone ahead and sniped 20000


----------



## Smitty82

mornin


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning boys, I guess fishing is on the agenda today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Team Derailer, let the records reflect that I was working yesterday. Yes, some of us still work. If I'd been sleeping I figure I'd be fired by now.
Congratulations to BC.


----------



## Lazy 8

Gonna be another hot and sticky one today.
Does anybody remember who got 10,000?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning Team Derailer, let the records reflect that I was working yesterday. Yes, some of us still work. If I'd been sleeping I figure I'd be fired by now.
> Congratulations to BC.


I was filling for you. Because I knew you were working. I had your back buddy


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. I need a couple 4x8 x20 beams for another project so today gonna cut down another dead ash tree and saw them out. You all have a wonderful day. By the way if I had known Lazy was asleep on the job yesterday I would’ve gone ahead and sniped 20000


there would have been a few of us snipe hunting... LOL.



Lazy 8 said:


> Gonna be another hot and sticky one today.
> Does anybody remember who got 10,000?


i think i got that one. but i never tried for 20,000. i think it was like 97 when i stopped posting and moved on to something else.


----------



## garhtr

Morning gents ! 
Goetta n eggs with lotta coffee on the breakfast menu here and a walk or a bike ride (peddle) before it gets tooo hot.
Enjoy your day.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Brookville flea market this morning then on over to Woodmizer at Batesville to drop off some sawmill blades to be sharpened. Hope everyone has a nice day too


----------



## sherman51

morning guys. wishing you'all a great day.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a wonderful day and remember that no matter how hard or bad you’re day may become someone out there has is worse


----------



## Snakecharmer

Up and at them. Another day without snow! Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> Brookville flea market this morning then on over to Woodmizer at Batesville to drop off some sawmill blades to be sharpened. Hope everyone has a nice day too


You are going to need to build a bigger barn if you keep going to those flea markets.


----------



## MagicMarker

Snakecharmer said:


> You are going to need to build a bigger barn if you keep going to those flea markets.


Or buy another farm with barns lol


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. 95 today!
Had a quick, strong storm blow thru yesterday afternoon/evening, dropped off a quick 1 1/2" I do mean quick. I'm sure a lot run off without soaking in but it topped my 68 gal rain barrel off. First rain here in a long time. Grass was browning.


----------



## garhtr

Anyone else peddle around town on a bike ??
I took a 12 - 15 mile ride a.m. and really enjoyed it. I hadn't rode any lately and with less traffic on the road it was really enjoyable. Road to a nearby County park and covered the whole park, saw several deer and some pretty attractive walkers and runners  might make it my morning routine when I ain't fishing.
Good luck !


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> Anyone else peddle around town on a bike ??
> I took a 12 - 15 mile ride a.m. and really enjoyed it. I hadn't rode any lately and with less traffic on the road it was really enjoyable. Road to a nearby County park and covered the whole park, saw several deer and some pretty attractive walkers and runners  might make it my morning routine when I ain't fishing.
> Good luck !


Keep your eyes on the road / bike path...


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Anyone else peddle around town on a bike ??
> I took a 12 - 15 mile ride a.m. and really enjoyed it. I hadn't rode any lately and with less traffic on the road it was really enjoyable. Road to a nearby County park and covered the whole park, *saw several deer and some pretty attractive walkers and runners * might make it my morning routine when I ain't fishing.
> Good luck !


Careful in those parks garhtr.
Whole bunch of them 'Sha Nae Nae's' trollin the parks.
Don't want to pick up the paper and read: 
Necked, deranged man found ridin bicycle around in circles in park.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Careful in those parks garhtr.
> Whole bunch of them 'Sha Nae Nae's' trollin the parks.


 Not early risers-- gotta get up and out with the chickens and avoid-em--besides  my bike goes real fast - well pretty fast .
Wish me luck !


----------



## ress

My bike has been collecting dust for 10 years. The boys tore it up.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

ress said:


> My bike has been collecting dust for 10 years. The boys tore it up.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


My bike has 1800 cc’s


----------



## Lazy 8

I've got a 29" aluminum frame bike that I ride for fun and exercise and a 1974 90cc undergoing a restoration.


----------



## garhtr

Morning, morning, morning !
Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy !


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Morning, morning, morning !
> Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy !


good morning sir or mam whichever you go by these days... LOL. good morning to the rest of you tranny's or straights. can't keep it all straight anymore. you don't use him or her anymore, you have to wear a mask, you don't have to wear a mask, you must be alright with destroying our history or you might be racest.


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s going to be a wonderful day for all of you guys I went to Vance to buy the hellcat 9mm and they put a hold on me because I’ve been buying to many gun and ammo with in a (reasonable timeframe) That was the exclamation given to me I asked just when can I get it???? They said if I would pay for it now I can pick it up on the 14th so I payed for it the the salesman told me that if I would stop buying so much guns and ammunition at one time or just pay with cash the Government would not have put a hold on me in the first place


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> they put a hold on me because I’ve been buying to many gun and ammo with in a (reasonable timeframe)


 Who decides what is a reasonable timeframe 
I never heard of such a thing-- but I sure don't like it. 
SMH
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> It’s going to be a wonderful day for all of you guys I went to Vance to buy the hellcat 9mm and they put a hold on me because I’ve been buying to many gun and ammo with in a (reasonable timeframe) That was the exclamation given to me I asked just when can I get it???? They said if I would pay for it now I can pick it up on the 14th so I payed for it the the salesman told me that if I would stop buying so much guns and ammunition at one time or just pay with cash the Government would not have put a hold on me in the first place





garhtr said:


> Who decides what is a reasonable timeframe
> I never heard of such a thing-- but I sure don't like it.
> SMH
> Good luck !


I’m wondering too. How many is too many? Got funny looks other day coming home from flea market with shotguns in cases strapped to my bike.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales day.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Who decides what is a reasonable timeframe
> I never heard of such a thing-- but I sure don't like it.
> SMH
> Good luck !


...yes...what genius brainstormed and came up with the magical time frame and waved their magic wand deeming the exact number of firearms that was 'too many'?


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning all!! I decided to take the rest of the week off due to have several teeth yanked yesterday. Now to wait until the pharmacy opens to get some antibiotics.....fun, fun, fun


----------



## fastwater

^^^Sure feel for ya BP.
Make sure and follow post pulling instructions as far as no using straw to drink...no smoking etc. 
Believe me...you DO NOT want to get 'dry socket'...extremely painful.


----------



## bassplayer

I've been trying to be careful. Was up most of the night, being on blood thinner, it took awhile to get the bleeding completely stopped. I had a total of 13 teeth removed including wisdom teeth


----------



## fastwater

bassplayer said:


> I've been trying to be careful. Was up most of the night, being on blood thinner, it took awhile to get the bleeding completely stopped. I had a total of 13 teeth removed including wisdom teeth


Did they put you to sleep...or just a local?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. I think I read somewhere that if you buy too many guns within a certain time frame, Uncle Sam thinks they are straw purchases. 
Of course he's only assuming.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning sir or mam whichever you go by these days... LOL. good morning to the rest of you tranny's or straights. can't keep it all straight anymore. you don't use him or her anymore, you have to wear a mask, you don't have to wear a mask, you must be alright with destroying our history or you might be racest.


Good morning Sherm. You're gonna have to ask Mrs. Sherm to quit peeing in your morning bowl of Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning gents. I think I read somewhere that if you buy too many guns within a certain time frame, *Uncle Sam thinks they are straw purchases. *
> Of course he's only assuming.


Bad enough they make some guns today out of plastic.
You mean to tell me they've started makin em out of straw too?


----------



## garhtr

bassplayer said:


> I had a total of 13 teeth removed including wisdom teeth


 Oacchh !
Rest and relax--- find something to get your mind off that.
Good luck


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning Sherm. You're gonna have to ask Mrs. Sherm to quit peeing in your morning bowl of Fruity Pebbles.


Prolly having withdrawals again thinkin bout his long lost love he found in your sheep barn awhile back. 
What was the name of that real ugly ewe he fell in love with at your place?


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> I’m wondering too. How many is too many? Got funny looks other day coming home from flea market with shotguns in cases strapped to my bike.


Thinkin I saw you ridin home on your bike:


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Prolly having withdrawals again thinkin bout his long lost love he found in your sheep barn awhile back.
> What was the name of that real ugly ewe he fell in love with at your place?


Was it Miss FluffFluff or Miss Fluffy?
I do know she was older than Shermie. I think the Cougar came out in her.
I'd never heard of a sheep in cougar's clothing.
Sherm, stop me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning gents. I think I read somewhere that if you buy too many guns within a certain time frame, Uncle Sam thinks they are straw purchases.
> Of course he's only assuming.


sorry but you can't use the word gents as its gender specific. it refers to a male. nd there's no such thing as males and females. you must be gender neutral nowadays.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> sorry but you can't use the word gents as its gender specific. it refers to a male. nd there's no such thing as males and females. you must be gender neutral nowadays.


I'm just glad the PC policies haven't hit WV. We can still say thanks sweetie and thanks honey to our waitresses. That's providing they haven't said it to us first!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bASSHTR 3 DAY HOLD IS ALL THEY CAN DO.....


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Oacchh !
> Rest and relax--- find something to get your mind off that.
> Good luck


Mr. Daniel's might help?


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Mr. Daniel's might help?


That'll work !
But make mine Wild Turkey
PLEASE 
Good luck !


----------



## bassplayer

fastwater said:


> Did they put you to sleep...or just a local?


local...4 shots total


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Mr. Daniel's might help?


I wish, but with the meds I'm on, it's a no no


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> bASSHTR 3 DAY HOLD IS ALL THEY CAN DO.....


Wrong it’s up to 7 days but you can do a fact check on it then you’re going to find out I’m right they are being overloaded with background checks right now that’s the Reason I was given by the salesman at Vance in Obetz yesterday They did take my number and Said that if they get the OK before the seven days they will call me they also said don’t look forward to that


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bruce

Bhanter1 it is not the ammo. It is the spitters/ guns.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Wrong it’s up to 7 days but you can do a fact check on it then you’re going to find out I’m right they are being overloaded with background checks right now that’s the Reason I was given by the salesman at Vance in Obetz yesterday They did take my number and Said that if they get the OK before the seven days they will call me they also said don’t look forward to that


I asked a close attorney and he said....3 days max on the background check


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> I asked a close attorney and he said....3 days max on the background check


I thought you were the attorney?


----------



## 1basshunter

All I can say is that is what I was told!! Never had it ever happen to me before !!!  I hope you’re right tom then I’ll have it sooner than the 14 th I don’t mind the wait it just kind of stupid how one week ago I could have just walk in to the store and walked out with it and just one week later I have to wait makes perfect sense to me


----------



## sherman51

went bass fishing again today without my camera. wouldn't you know the biggest fish i caught was about a pound..LOL.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> I thought you were the attorney?


second opinion


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys.


----------



## sherman51

good morning back at you mm. and good morning to the rest of you guys.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Rise and Shine.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning everyone!!


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!
With power being out this early AM...had the opportunity to inhale the wonderful aroma of the grill early this morning as the coffee was being made via the grill.
'Camping out' at home tis just one of the many advantages of living out in the woods.


----------



## garhtr

I had my breakfast in London.
London Ky  Sister n mother in law had bisquicks n gravy waiting on us when we arrived.
Brought the wife down to visit early and I'll be headed home shortly to mow if it ain't raining--- but 4- 5 days to fish all I want. 
Stopping on my way home for a new light set for my bike and hopeful to take a moon light bike ride/fishing trip along the Lmr trail tonight.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## fastwater

DP.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> second opinion


ST...are you going to Geneva in August?
If so, Outwest wants you to get ahold of him ASAP.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ST...are you going to Geneva in August?
> If so, Outwest wants you to get ahold of him ASAP.


are you guys planning your trips around me? you're going home just before I get up there and now you're asking if st is going to go in Aug. sure makes me feel left out. are you guys taking your main squeeze from lazy's barn and don't want me to find out? if he goes in Aug I might just show up and go fishing with him if he invites me along.


----------



## sherman51

wow were about to hit 100.


----------



## sherman51

someone is going to snipe this one.


----------



## sherman51

man i caught everyone sleeping.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ST...are you going to Geneva in August?
> If so, Outwest wants you to get ahold of him ASAP.


yes gonna try to make both trips...i also have the items we discussed


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> yes gonna try to make both trips...i also have the items we discussed


Ok...make sure and give Outwest a call ASAP if'n ya can.
Think he has some good news you'll really like.

Thank You very much for picking those items up. Sure saved me a whole bunch of time. Will call you this PM to talk about getting them distributed. 
Thanks again...


----------



## spikeg79

Man I could use some laughs right now... Been a week since we had to put our 18 year old cat down, man I miss that lil b**tard. I remember about 10 years ago when he was freight train running and ran into my left leg, took it out from under me and down I went  left a heart shaped bruise on my shin, he just shook his head and went back to running around lmao.


----------



## Snakecharmer

spikeg79 said:


> Man I could use some laughs right now... Been a week since we had to put our 18 year old cat down, man I miss that lil b**tard. I remember about 10 years ago when he was freight train running and ran into my left leg, took it out from under me and down I went  left a heart shaped bruise on my shin, he just shook his head and went back to running around lmao.


Sorry to hear that.

what's a cat's favorite color?




Purrple....That's from my 4 yr old grandson...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Finally getting some rain.....I got caught in the rain twice today. First was putting a battery in my mother's car...About 30 minutes....Now its coming down in buckets again...,


----------



## garhtr

spikeg79 said:


> Man I could use some laughs right


 What song does a cat like?
"Three Blind Mice"
Why are cats good at video games ?
"Because they have nine lives" 
Sorry for your loss.
What was your cats name ?


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> Finally getting some rain.


 We haven't gotten squat !
Can't decide to water or wait, if I water I know it'll pour.
May wait so the rain won't mess up the river 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bobk

spikeg79 said:


> Man I could use some laughs right now... Been a week since we had to put our 18 year old cat down, man I miss that lil b**tard. I remember about 10 years ago when he was freight train running and ran into my left leg, took it out from under me and down I went  left a heart shaped bruise on my shin, he just shook his head and went back to running around lmao.


Sorry to read this. It takes a long damn time to get over the initial loss. We’ve never gotten over losing any of our pets totally. My wife makes brownies for each pets birthday and death day. Well crap, now my eyes itch.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey mike...(outwest)....can I rent the mh for 4 days in August..your pm is not working


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm..are doing Geneva this year?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey mike...(outwest)....can I rent the mh for 4 days in August..your pm is not working


Mike make sure you charge him a couple doubloons or pieces of eight. He's loaded....


----------



## Lazy 8

spikeg79 said:


> Man I could use some laughs right now... Been a week since we had to put our 18 year old cat down, man I miss that lil b**tard. I remember about 10 years ago when he was freight train running and ran into my left leg, took it out from under me and down I went  left a heart shaped bruise on my shin, he just shook his head and went back to running around lmao.


Darn sorry to hear this. We get so attached to our pets. 
My 86 y/o MIL's kitty was diagnosed with a mass about 1/2 the size of an average sized banana inside his groin area. Vet gave him 3 mos which was 2 months ago. Grannie's a mess cause it's just her and Tommy Lee. 
Please share this with your wife...
https://www.rainbowsbridge.com/poem.htm


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey mike...(outwest)....can I rent the mh for 4 days in August..your pm is not working


Sure can ! Call me this weekend for the dates and all make the call for reservations .


----------



## 0utwest

Snakecharmer said:


> Mike make sure you charge him a couple doubloons or pieces of eight. He's loaded....


 All be happy if just brings me a variety pack of all those smoked meats ! And as for the doubloons he mailed me a few already  .


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastwawa, this one's for you. Dude was right when he said, epic leap.

https://imgur.com/gallery/2ejdqUm


----------



## fastwater

spikeg79 said:


> Man I could use some laughs right now... Been a week since we had to put our 18 year old cat down, man I miss that lil b**tard. I remember about 10 years ago when he was freight train running and ran into my left leg, took it out from under me and down I went  left a heart shaped bruise on my shin, he just shook his head and went back to running around lmao.


Very sorry to hear that spikeg79. 
Like many have said...it's always tuff times for sure.
I'm thinkin you need to get another lil b**tard to run around the house and make ya fall some more.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey mike...(outwest)....can I rent the mh for 4 days in August..your pm is not working





0utwest said:


> Sure can ! Call me this weekend for the dates and all make the call for reservations .


Tellin ya right now ST...if'n ya let Outwest handle your reservation he'll refuse to let you know what it costs and won't let you pay him like he did me.



Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, this one's for you. Dude was right when he said, epic leap.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/2ejdqUm


That lil puppy is my hero.
Hopefully that scumbag had a few bite marks on his conasta's.
Have watched many CPD K9's train in the past. They are very impressive and will attack till death if'n their handler isn't there to stop them.


----------



## bruce

Morning...nobody up yet? It's late!


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up. Workin on a new project at the farm today and going to help clean up a tree at neighbors that wind blew over


----------



## ress

Going to port clinton to get some used cabinets for the garage. Found some 16 inches deep!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Rained almost all night I think. Should be good for pulling weeds in the flower beds.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm..are doing Geneva this year?


yes I'll be there from the 18th of July until the 1st of Aug. my dil rented a house in bula for 2 weeks. we'll be fishing bula and geneva. i love the ramps at geneva but bula not so much.

good morning guys.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> yes I'll be there from the 18th of July until the 1st of Aug. my dil rented a house in bula for 2 weeks. we'll be fishing bula and geneva. i love the ramps at geneva but bula not so much.
> 
> good morning guys.


Top of the morning to you!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guy Tom, was right about the hold I was able to get the newest member of the family ( the hellcat) yesterday night. I took the wife with me to help pick up more ammo lol and it’s kind of a madhouse. I have never seen so many people buying guns and ammunition before I’m my life.... it’s like the great toilet paper run get it for it runs out


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> Rained almost all night I think. Should be good for pulling weeds in the flower beds.


Morning Gents !
Never got the first drop in SW but I chanced it and watered yesterday
Spend most of a beautiful nite wading the river, didn't catch many fish but it certainly was a perfect nite to be out.
Breakfast, Nap, little more yard work and hopefully a evening fishing trip.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

I see everybody is heading to Geneva ??? Are you going to that area to catch Sheephead and Is the Sheepshead fishing that good in August and what's the best way to prepare fresh drum ?
Thanks n good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> I see everybody is heading to Geneva ??? Are you going to that area to catch Sheephead and Is the Sheepshead fishing that good in August and what's the best way to prepare fresh drum ?
> Thanks n good luck and good fishing


You should ask uncle Sherman, he is an expert on trash fish


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> I see everybody is heading to Geneva ??? Are you going to that area to catch Sheephead and Is the Sheepshead fishing that good in August and what's the best way to prepare fresh drum ?
> Thanks n good luck and good fishing


i wont be targeting sh*t-heads but i usually catch my share. hope to catch a few walleye.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> i wont be targeting sh*t-heads


 Has anyone tried eating a sheepshead ?
Might be a tasty morsel if prepared properly, My new slogan
" Save a Walleye- Eat a sheepshead" might catch on, shirts, bumper stickers heck maybe even the only restaurant in Geneva serving exclusively drum. 
I'll need a catchy name and a slogan--- any idea's ?
Good luck and good drum fishing !


----------



## Burkcarp1

That would only be seasonal.. just when Sherm shows up once a year Us boys up here don’t catch no sheep


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Has anyone tried eating a sheepshead ?
> Might be a tasty morsel if prepared properly, My new slogan
> " Save a Walleye- Eat a sheepshead" might catch on, shirts, bumper stickers heck maybe even the only restaurant in Geneva serving exclusively drum.
> I'll need a catchy name and a slogan--- any idea's ?
> Good luck and good drum fishing !


Eat a sheeps head? What are ewe gonna do with the rest of her? STOP! I don't wanna know.


----------



## bruce

Sheepshead poor mans lobster.


----------



## garhtr

bruce said:


> Sheepshead poor mans lobster.


 I've heard that - n I'm pretty poor ! 
I figure I can eat sheepshead--- I've certainly eaten alotta Crow 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## bruce

Try it Mikey you will like it.


----------



## bruce

So I hear lazy listens to Ron Wilson (AKA Dirt boy) on 610wtbn.


----------



## ress

My aunt would clean and cut into cubes then boil fast. Did taste good.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> I've heard that - n I'm pretty poor !
> I figure I can eat sheepshead--- I've certainly eaten alotta Crow
> Good luck and good fishing


You can always invite good old uncle Sherman over for dinner and see what he thinks of it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Has anyone tried eating a sheepshead ?
> Might be a tasty morsel if prepared properly, My new slogan
> " Save a Walleye- Eat a sheepshead" might catch on, shirts, bumper stickers heck maybe even the only restaurant in Geneva serving exclusively drum.
> I'll need a catchy name and a slogan--- any idea's ?
> Good luck and good drum fishing !


Delicious


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Delicious


Boil a d dip in garlic butter


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> So I hear lazy listens to Ron Wilson (AKA Dirt boy) on 610wtbn.


You must as well or you wouldn't know to call him dirt boy. Nah! 
How's it going Bruce? You cantankerous ol thang you.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Out west, mike. I really need to know what you need for a week. The coins were just something I wanted to do brother


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Out west, mike. I really need to know what you need for a week. The coins were just something I wanted to do brother


You’re always fishing.


----------



## garhtr

Up and at-em 
Short bike ride and breakfast but don't really have much on the agenda today.
Good luck !


----------



## bassplayer

Gooooooood mornin' everyone!!! Coffee is on and I'm ready to make breakfast. It really suks not having teeth to chew with anymore, it kinda limits your options.


----------



## ress

Dang! Hope ya get some chompers soon.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bassplayer said:


> Gooooooood mornin' everyone!!! Coffee is on and I'm ready to make breakfast. It really suks not having teeth to chew with anymore, it kinda limits your options.


I got an extra set around here somewhere...I’ll let you borrow


----------



## bobk

Lowe’s is supposed to deliver a new stove/oven today. I’ll believe it when it’s in the house. Been quite the ordeal to find a stove. We haven’t had a stove since April.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up. we’re building a new sawmill shed at the farm. 15x30 for now when we put other half up will be 30x30 with open sides to load logs on mill and take lumber off


----------



## bassplayer

ress said:


> Dang! Hope ya get some chompers soon.


Probably lookin' about a month before I'm back on solid food. On the plus side, I have been droppin' some weight


----------



## bassplayer

Burkcarp1 said:


> I got an extra set around here somewhere...I’ll let you borrow


Thanks for the offer, but I'll wait


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Has anyone tried eating a sheepshead ?
> Might be a tasty morsel if prepared properly, My new slogan
> " Save a Walleye- Eat a sheepshead" might catch on, shirts, bumper stickers heck maybe even the only restaurant in Geneva serving exclusively drum.
> I'll need a catchy name and a slogan--- any idea's ?
> Good luck and good drum fishing !


i caught a couple at dale hollow yrs ago and ate them. not something i'd recommend but is edible. 

good morning all you rejects.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> You’re always fishing.


Nope , only get to erie 2 times a year


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> I’m up. we’re building a new sawmill shed at the farm. 15x30 for now when we put other half up will be 30x30 with open sides to load logs on mill and take lumber off
> View attachment 366149
> View attachment 366151


You're building it right by putting the beams on top of the posts. True load bearing. Looks like a fun project. Thanks for taking us along.
I'll never forget working on a 3 man crew building pole barns back in the 70's. We used 20p ring shaft nails to put the girts on and 60p ring shaft nails for the purlins. Man was I in good shape back then.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bassplayer said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I'll wait


Are you sure? I can send pics..


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> You're building it right by putting the beams on top of the posts. True load bearing. Looks like a fun project. Thanks for taking us along.
> I'll never forget working on a 3 man crew building pole barns back in the 70's. We used 20p ring shaft nails to put the guts on and 60p ring shaft nails for the purlins. Man was I in good shape back then.


I was still in high school and started working 2nd shift at a truss manufacturing plant. Just 5 of us on 2nd. We built huge 60' trusses for a month. We got 2 done a night. I set the jig up after training on 1st shift. Before we left I tore down the 60' jig and set up 1st shift jigs. Buddy was the sawyer and he could fly threw a couple bunks of lumber before break. Lots of good hard work back then.


----------



## fastwater

Lookin good MM!



ress said:


> I was still in high school and started working 2nd shift at a truss manufacturing plant. Just 5 of us on 2nd. We built huge 60' trusses for a month. We got 2 done a night. I set the jig up after training on 1st shift. Before we left I tore down the 60' jig and set up 1st shift jigs. Buddy was the sawyer and he could fly threw a couple bunks of lumber before break. Lots of good hard work back then.


Well...I was a 'pilot' when I was much younger.
My dad would cut wood...and I would pilot.


----------



## fastwater

bassplayer said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I'll wait


Have connections at a few funeral homes. 
They usually have a surplus of choppers layin around I could get for ya.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> I’m up. we’re building a new sawmill shed at the farm. 15x30 for now when we put other half up will be 30x30 with open sides to load logs on mill and take lumber off
> View attachment 366149
> View attachment 366151


Got metal roof on. Gotta scrounge up some more metal before we put other half up


----------



## ress

Ya know that's why people have there mouth closed in old photos. No teeth.


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think Sherm has teeth


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> I think Sherm has teeth


You holding him down for the extraction?


----------



## ress

chuckle chuckle,,,poor sherm!!!!!!


----------



## bruce

Who's?


Burkcarp1 said:


> I think Sherm has teeth


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> You holding him down for the extraction?


Just sneak in and get em off his nightstand.
If'n he wakes up and shoots at ya with that CVA you have nothin to worry about.
He couldn't hit a rock with that thing if'n he was shootin in a stone quarry.


----------



## bassplayer

fastwater said:


> Have connections at a few funeral homes.
> They usually have a surplus of choppers layin around I could get for ya.


HahaHa!!! That reminds me of the old SNL skit about the restaurant "Pre Chewed Charlies"


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Just sneak in and get em off his nightstand.
> If'n he wakes up and shoots at ya with that CVA you have nothin to worry about.
> He couldn't hit a rock with that thing if'n he was shootin in a stone quarry.


Or the broad side of his barn as it was gettin looted?
sorry sherm, God bless starving pygmies in new guinea...


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Nope , only get to erie 2 times a year


hey, tom when are you going to be there? you need some company for a day or 2. I can show you how I run the lite bite divers. send me a pm when you're going.



Burkcarp1 said:


> I think Sherm has teeth


you darn tootin I got 8 teeth a partial and an upper plate. and nobody gets my teeth I have left.



fastwater said:


> Just sneak in and get em off his nightstand.
> If'n he wakes up and shoots at ya with that CVA you have nothin to worry about.
> He couldn't hit a rock with that thing if'n he was shootin in a stone quarry.


if the cva don't get you the burette 380 will get you at least once out of 13 tries.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Got metal roof on. Gotta scrounge up some more metal before we put other half up


----------



## MagicMarker

Neighbor boy got a good one tonight out of the pond


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Neighbor boy got a good one tonight out of the pond
> View attachment 366235


Five minutes later


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Out west, mike. I really need to know what you need for a week. The coins were just something I wanted to do brother


Well how about you covering the Deposit for next years spot at the campground ? I know Fastwater and a few others are already planning a time and date that will be good for all us and I think will need at least 2 spots by the sounds of it . Just don't forget all the smoked meats and will be good !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> Well how about you covering the Deposit for next years spot at the campground ? I know Fastwater and a few others are already planning a time and date that will be good for all us and I think will need at least 2 spots by the sounds of it . Just don't forget all the smoked meats and will be good !


Will do


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherm. Trying to finalize the dates


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Just sneak in and get em off his nightstand.
> If'n he wakes up and shoots at ya with that CVA you have nothin to worry about.
> He couldn't hit a rock with that thing if'n he was shootin in a stone quarry.


I could outrun that cva in a wheel chair.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning Gents !
It's a beautiful day Coffee and breakfast on the deck, might sit there with the pellet rifle and try to get a couple pesky chipmunks.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning. Feels like a Saturday again


----------



## bruce

Yes there are 6 Saturday's and one Sunday in every week.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Just sneak in and get em off his nightstand.
> If'n he wakes up and shoots at ya with that CVA you have nothin to worry about.
> He couldn't hit a rock with that thing if'n he was shootin in a stone quarry.


my CVA could shoot gravel and still be better than an old junky encore.



bobk said:


> I could outrun that cva in a wheel chair.


you guys keep stirring in **** and you're going to get some of it on you.

we'll just have to put my CVA in a wheel chair and without any propulsion will still beat an old geezer like you...LOL.


----------



## sherman51

forgot to say mornin guys, good mornin everyone.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> my CVA could shoot gravel and still be better than an old junky encore.
> 
> 
> 
> you guys keep stirring in **** and you're going to get some of it on you.
> 
> we'll just have to put my CVA in a wheel chair and without any propulsion will still beat an old geezer like you...LOL.





sherman51 said:


> forgot to say mornin guys, good mornin everyone.


Wake up Sherm...you are sleep 'typing' again.

Mornin all...gonna be a good day tater!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning or should I say good afternoon.. I was kinda busy getting fish in the boat this morning.. here for the week


----------



## fastwater

Hope you knocked em in the head BK...but hoped you saved Outwest and I a few for this coming week.

Also, will have your and Outwest ham and bacon orders when I come up. Is there any way we can meet up so I can get them to ya?
I'll be stayin at Willow...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sure we can meet up... Yeah we showed them how the bear squeals this morning  sitting here now drinking a cold one waiting for you guys to show up and join me got some ribeyes for a little later because I’m tired of waiting on Sherm to bring some..


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> my CVA could shoot gravel and still be better than an old junky encore.
> 
> 
> 
> you guys keep stirring in **** and you're going to get some of it on you.
> 
> we'll just have to put my CVA in a wheel chair and without any propulsion will still beat an old geezer like you...LOL.


You’re drinking your bath water again. It’s not healthy for you.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sure we can meet up... Yeah we showed them how the bear squeals this morning  sitting here now drinking a cold one waiting for you guys to show up and join me got some ribeyes for a little later *because I’m tired of waiting on Sherm to bring some..*


Need to get ahold of Sherms neighbor and tell him to have grub hub deliver some ribeyes and set em on front porch. Then Sherm will bring ya some.
Glad you got em this mornin.
Keep them ribeyes in the well...will be there in the early a.m.
Have that box of Lite Bites in the boat you gave me. Will surely put them to good use in the next few days...Thanks again.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> You’re drinking your bath water again. It’s not healthy for you.


The way he's been talkin...thinkin he may be cuttin that bath water with his bong water as well...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> The way he's been talkin...thinkin he may be cuttin that bath water with his bong water as well...


I thought he was asking for a lot of seeds. He was talking like Granny on the BHillbillies. Strickly for medicinal purposes.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Get out of bed and get at it


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> You’re drinking your bath water again. It’s not healthy for you.


all i can say is bath water is safer than that cr*p you keep spewing.



fastwater said:


> Need to get ahold of Sherms neighbor and tell him to have grub hub deliver some ribeyes and set em on front porch. Then Sherm will bring ya some.
> Glad you got em this mornin.
> Keep them ribeyes in the well...will be there in the early a.m.
> Have that box of Lite Bites in the boat you gave me. Will surely put them to good use in the next few days...Thanks again.


just be sure and set the tension on the lite bite arm as loose as it will go and not trip the diver.


----------



## Blue Pike

Derailer
30,000 years ago humans -----
https://www.ancient.eu/Chauvet_Cave/


----------



## Snakecharmer

Blue Pike said:


> Derailer
> 30,000 years ago humans -----
> https://www.ancient.eu/Chauvet_Cave/


So were there rhinos in France or were the painters, travelers?


----------



## Lazy 8

Blue Pike said:


> Derailer
> 30,000 years ago humans -----
> https://www.ancient.eu/Chauvet_Cave/


Fantastic derailment!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 366467
> Good morning boys


Yes you did........


----------



## Blue Pike

Snake
I would assume 30,000 years ago humans would be hunter-gatherers / forgers/ travelers.


----------



## sherman51

30,000 yrs ago we were swinging from trees or so they say.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> 30,000 yrs ago we were swinging from trees or so they say.


 Not me, I was standing in the river fishing with a bamboo fly rod !  Man does time fly !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## ress

Have not got


----------



## ress

one for awhile


----------



## Snakecharmer

Blue Pike said:


> Snake
> I would assume 30,000 years ago humans would be hunter-gatherers / forgers/ travelers.


So you think a French caveman took a hike to Africa checked out the Rhinos and Lions and strolled back to his cave in France?


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> one for awhile


You sniper you...


----------



## Snakecharmer

I would have got it but I had to take my annual Medicare Advantage certification so I can continue to sell Drug plans in the fall. I come back to OGF to refresh my brain.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> 30,000 yrs ago we were swinging from trees or so they say.


I feel sorry for you if you believe that


----------



## Snakecharmer

What should I do?

(INTERNATIONAL POLICE AUTHORITY UNITED STATES SECTION (INTERPOL
JOHN F. KENNEDY RESIDENT AGENCY
JFK INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT
JAMAICA, NEW YORK 11430




We, office of the international police authority (IPA) hereby write to inform you that we caught a diplomatic lady by the name Mrs. Doris Henderson at (John F Kennedy International Airport) here in New York with a consignment box filled with United States Dollars.

Base on our interview to the diplomat she said that the consignment box belongs to you and that she was sent by one Rev Anthony Bucci to come deliver the consignment box to your doorstep not knowing that the content of the box is money.

Now, the diplomat is under detention in the office of (IPA) security,and we cannot release her until we carry out our proper investigation on how this huge amount of
money managed to be yours. So, in this regards you are to reassure and prove to us that the money you are about to receive is legal by sending us the Award Ownership
showing that the money is not illegal.

Note, that the Award Ownership Certificate must to be secured from the office of the Nigerian Senate President, because that is the only office that will issue you the
original Award Ownership Certificate of this funds, this is because the fund originated from Nigeria.

You are advised to forward immediately the Award Ownership Certificate if you have it with you, but if you do not have it, we urge you to contact back the sender of
the diplomat to help you secure the Award Ownership Certificate if at all you do not have it.

Below is the contact information of the person that sent Mrs. Doris Henderson as provideby her;
Name: :Rev Anthony Bucci
Email[email protected])

Furthermore, we are giving you only but 3 working business days to forward the requested Award Ownership Certificate. Please note that we shall get back to you after
the 3 working business days, that if you didn’t come up with the certificate we shall confiscate the funds into World Bank account then charge you for money
laundering, but if you forward the Award Ownership Certificate then we will release diplomat with your consignment box also gives you every back up on the money.

Thanks for your understanding and co-operation

Yours Truly,
Agent Shane Ashwell
JOHN F. KENNEDY RESIDENT AGENCY
ANTI-TERRORIST AND MONITORY CRIMES DIVISION JFK INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT
JAMAICA, NEW YORK 11430
CC: Canadian Police Association
CC: GENERAL INTELLIGENCE DEPARTMENT (GID)
CC: Asia Pacific Group on Money Laundering (APG)
CC: Egmont Group
CC: FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATION (FBI USA)
CC: European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD)
CC: Financial Action Task Force (FATF)
CC: International Monetary Fund (IMF)
CC: International Organization of Securities Commissions (IOSCO)
CC: International Banking Security Association (IBSA)
CC: International Air Transport Association (IATA)
CC: Institut de Formation Interbancaire (INSIG)
CC: World Customs Organization (WCO)
CC: Inter-American Development Bank (IADB)
CC: Offshore Group of Banking Supervisors (OGBS)
CC: WORLD CENTRAL BANK (SW)
CC: NIGERIA POLICE FORCE (NPF)
CC: NORTH YORKSHIRE POLICE (UK)
CC: ECONOMIC FINANCIAL CRIME COMMISSION (EFCC


----------



## garhtr

https://brendinghat.com/2020/01/27/...uthority-united-states-section60-interpol133/
Better contact The Nigerian Senate President if you want your Big Box of Money back 
Good luck !


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 366467
> Good morning boys


...and that pic was after Outwest took his fish out of the box.
Want to Thank You and Outwest for prolly the best mornin of fishin on Erie I've ever had. And also Thank You for showing me all the little secret tactics on using the Lite Bites.
Gotta say...both you guys know your stuff when it comes to fishin Erie.

AND...let it be known to the world that BK can fix up some of the best ribeyes you ever tasted in your life.
Ribeyes, corn on the cob, fried taters n onions, salad and homemade hot bread fresh out of the oven...just doesn't get any better then that.


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> https://brendinghat.com/2020/01/27/...uthority-united-states-section60-interpol133/
> Better contact The Nigerian Senate President if you want your Big Box of Money back
> Good luck !


Thanks for the advice. I better do it before someone else claims the money.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> ...and that pic was after Outwest took his fish out of the box.
> Want to Thank You and Outwest for prolly the best mornin of fishin on Erie I've ever had. And also Thank You for showing me all the little secret tactics on using the Lite Bites.
> Gotta say...both you guys know your stuff when it comes to fishin Erie.
> 
> AND...let it be known to the world that BK can fix up some of the best ribeyes you ever tasted in your life.
> Ribeyes, corn on the cob, fried taters n onions, salad and homemade hot bread fresh out of the oven...just doesn't get any better then that.


I thought you guys were coming up in August?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks for the advice. *I better do it before someone else claims the money.*


Better hurry up and sign your name on that new $70,000 boat you been wantin.
Also...Sherm is still wantin that new Ford truck. 
Just remember...it would only be right if'n his debts here on OGF were paid before he gets his new truck.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Better hurry up and sign your name on that new $70,000 boat you been wantin.
> Also...Sherm is still wantin that new Ford truck.
> Just remember...it would only be right if'n his debts here on OGF were paid before he gets his new truck.


Dang I think Sherm claimed it before I could.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I thought you guys were coming up in August?


No...ST is going up in Aug.
If'n I could get off work then, I would go back up with him...but I surely don't see that happenin.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> No...ST is going up in Aug.
> If'n I could get off work then, I would go back up with him...but I surely don't see that happenin.


Quit and when we get back ask em to rehire you???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ...and that pic was after Outwest took his fish out of the box.
> Want to Thank You and Outwest for prolly the best mornin of fishin on Erie I've ever had. And also Thank You for showing me all the little secret tactics on using the Lite Bites.
> Gotta say...both you guys know your stuff when it comes to fishin Erie.
> 
> AND...let it be known to the world that BK can fix up some of the best ribeyes you ever tasted in your life.
> Ribeyes, corn on the cob, fried taters n onions, salad and homemade hot bread fresh out of the oven...just doesn't get any better then that.


The lite bites are just ok...try the Tadpole...oh my


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'm heading up Friday night to go on a sea breeze charter....I know captain bob


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm heading up Friday night to go on a sea breeze charter....I know captain bob


I’m offended, you know capt Ray also. Lol


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> one for awhile


you deserve it.



Burkcarp1 said:


> I feel sorry for you if you believe that


did you notice i said or so THEY say? why isn't the chimps extinct and more humans?



fastwater said:


> Better hurry up and sign your name on that new $70,000 boat you been wantin.
> Also...Sherm is still wantin that new Ford truck.
> Just remember...it would only be right if'n his debts here on OGF were paid before he gets his new truck.


the check is in the mail for every penny i owe you guys. and i won't be mailing another check.

i just found out I've been misleading you guys. we're not going to be going up to bula but were going to Conny for 2 weeks.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Quit and when we get back ask em to rehire you???


Could have an 'eye' problem that week. 



Saugeye Tom said:


> The lite bites are just ok...try the Tadpole...oh my


Thanks for that info...Will surely have to get some and try them out.



Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm heading up Friday night to go on a sea breeze charter....I know captain bob





Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m offended, you know capt Ray also. Lol


Why heck...ill still be up here then with my boat.
Why don't we all get together and check the night bite out!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning everyone
Enjoy this beautiful day !
Good luck


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm heading up Friday night to go on a sea breeze charter....I know captain bob


With 30 boats its hard not to know one of his captians.......But knowing the owner i guess is just as good

Good luck

Their boats have been fishing in close by Perry and doing very well


----------



## sherman51

it looks like I might be back up to Erie the 10th 11th and 12 of Aug. my nephew wants to go up to Geneva for a few days of fishing on Erie. we'll drive up on the 9th. get a campsite at the state park campgrounds and launch out of geneva.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Bike ride and flea market this morning


----------



## Lazy 8

Morning y'all. I thought the flea market was Thursdays?


----------



## Lazy 8

Having this done Friday morning at 8. I call it the Blue Light Special. Anybody ever had it done?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ca...ent-types/radiation/photodynamic-therapy.html


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Having this done Friday morning at 8. I call it the Blue Light Special. Anybody ever had it done?
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ca...ent-types/radiation/photodynamic-therapy.html


lazy, are you telling us you have cancer? if you mentioned it before i missed it. what type of cancer do you have? how bad is it? old buddy, you will surely be in my prayers until your all better.

good morning to all you guys.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Having this done Friday morning at 8. I call it the Blue Light Special. Anybody ever had it done?
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ca...ent-types/radiation/photodynamic-therapy.html


Oh crap man. I sure didn’t like reading that. Best of success with the procedure.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Morning y'all. I thought the flea market was Thursdays?


Farmers market and flea market every wed morning till noon Brookville INDIANA Thursday’s are when I go garage saleing tomorrow St Henry Ohio has citywide sales. Next Thursday Arcanum Ohio does


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FOWL BRAWL said:


> With 30 boats its hard not to know one of his captians.......But knowing the owner i guess is just as good
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Their boats have been fishing in close by Perry and doing very well


 WOUND JUST TAKE MY BOAT BUT I DONT LIKE FISHING 5 GUYS..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m offended, you know capt Ray also. Lol


DO NOT TELL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m offended, you know capt Ray also. Lol


HOW DO I GO ABOUT REQUESTING CAPT RAY


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> HOW DO I GO ABOUT REQUESTING CAPT RAY


Send him pm


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> DO NOT TELL


A little birdie told me you prolly know Captain Morgan?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> A little birdie told me you prolly know Captain Morgan?


And Captain Kangeroo.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Having this done Friday morning at 8. I call it the Blue Light Special. Anybody ever had it done?
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ca...ent-types/radiation/photodynamic-therapy.html


Praying for you my friend....


----------



## ress

Lazy please keep us updated. Your in my thoughts and I'll say a prayer that all is good! God Bless!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Send him pm


Who is it


----------



## ress

MM the Tiffin flea market is huge. Next one is mid August. I know it would be worth the drive. Seneca county fair grounds.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Farmers market and flea market every wed morning till noon Brookville INDIANA Thursday’s are when I go garage saleing tomorrow St Henry Ohio has citywide sales. Next Thursday Arcanum Ohio does


when do they have the 127 sale?


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> MM the Tiffin flea market is huge. Next one is mid August. I know it would be worth the drive. Seneca county fair grounds.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I heard there was a big one at Caesers Creek?


----------



## Lazy 8

Guys, I need to make a clarification. This blue light treatment I'm have done is a preventative measure. Usually I go in to see my Dermatologist and he freezes them off with liquid nitrogen. (that hurts)
This visit I get the blue light therapy. The nurse will clean my pea brain with rubbing alcohol and then apply this special suave. Then I go out and sit in the lobby for 2 hours. After that, 15 to 20 minutes under the blue light. This light is so intense and painful, she hands me a panic button in case I crack and start crying or something. (never have)
Then I have to stay out of the natural light for three days.
This treatment detects and treats areas that the naked eye cannot see.
A few years back, he dug some squamous cell carcinoma (middle grade skin cancer) out of the top of my head.

When I first went to see him, he said, were you fair complected and have a lot of burns when you were growing up? I said, hell yea. I said, we thought sunscreen was a shade tree.
He said, that's what I thought, we'll be seeing a lot of each other.
He wasn't lying.


----------



## ress

I was the some way when young. Fishing and riding my Suzuki 850L. I've got many many moles. Doc gave me about a 5 min exam and said nothing to worry about. Hmmm


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> when do they have the 127 sale?


Aug 6-9 2020


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> I heard there was a big one at Caesers Creek?


Ceasar creek flea market been going downhill last couple years


----------



## MagicMarker

ress said:


> MM the Tiffin flea market is huge. Next one is mid August. I know it would be worth the drive. Seneca county fair grounds.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Lima flea market at the fairgrounds over Labor Day weekend is the biggest i know of


----------



## MagicMarker

Couple in Kentucky they call court days are worth the drive too. Along with lucasville and Chillicothe trade days


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Lima flea market at the fairgrounds over Labor Day weekend is the biggest i know of


I miss Kenton.


----------



## MagicMarker

Yeah it’s a little different now lol


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Yeah it’s a little different now lol


No mud! Lol. Those were 3 days of craziness each year. I remember most of it. My first year going I was chosen to climb the fence and scale the barbed wire top to get into the field for corn. Best field corn I ever ate.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all I hope you all have a wonderful day that means you to Sherman


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all I hope you all have a wonderful day that means you to Sherman


good morning guys, and a great day to you also bh.

1 day and a wake-up and I are outa here.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna head out to a few garage sales this morning


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I was the some way when young. Fishing and riding my Suzuki 850L. I've got many many moles. Doc gave me about a 5 min exam and said nothing to worry about. Hmmm


For me it's more like a small scabby place that might disappear and then it comes back. Or it just won't disappear or heal. Those are my nemesis. These are kinda like a polyp in your colon...pre-cancerous. Don't ignore them. The squamous cell carcinoma I had could of spread like melanoma if I had ignored it. 
Top of the morning friends. 
Ressy, I had a 74 750. (Water buffalo)
That thing was scary fast.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> For me it's more like a small scabby place that might disappear and then it comes back. Or it just won't disappear or heal. Those are my nemesis. These are kinda like a polyp in your colon...pre-cancerous. Don't ignore them. The squamous cell carcinoma I had could of spread like melanoma if I had ignored it.
> Top of the morning friends.
> Ressy, I had a 74 750. (Water buffalo)
> That thing was scary fast.


I had a Rupp Minibike...


----------



## sherman51

its been raining here most of the morning. lucky for me the stuff I've still got to do can be done in the pole barn.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> For me it's more like a small scabby place that might disappear and then it comes back. Or it just won't disappear or heal. Those are my nemesis. These are kinda like a polyp in your colon...pre-cancerous. Don't ignore them. The squamous cell carcinoma I had could of spread like melanoma if I had ignored it.
> Top of the morning friends.
> Ressy, I had a 74 750. (Water buffalo)
> That thing was scary fast.


i HAVE HAD BASIL CELL REMOVED 4 TIMES, MOSE SURGERY NOT BAD


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna head out to a few garage sales this morning


Got to give you kudos. You live retirement the right way. Keep busy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> i HAVE HAD BASIL CELL REMOVED 4 TIMES, MOSE SURGERY NOT BAD


Your cap lock is stuck again.


----------



## Lazy 8

Just stick a fork in me y'all.

https://www.autoblog.com/amp/2020/07/15/stellantis-fca/


----------



## ress

Freaking terrible

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utwest

Snakecharmer said:


> I had a Rupp Minibike...


79 honda CBX 6 cylinder here !


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> I miss Kenton.


 Bought my very best **** dog there and In its day that place was a **** hunters dream come true. Dogs and **** hunting supplies galore.
Good luck !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Your cap lock is stuck again.


Was at work. on excell I use all caps....pay no attention


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Was at work. on excell I use all caps....pay no attention


I thought you were just yelling at us...LOL.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I thought you were just yelling at us...LOL.


Just you


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Bought my very best **** dog there and In its day that place was a **** hunters dream come true. Dogs and **** hunting supplies galore.
> Good luck !


Dans, night lite... used to buy a lot there. Bought and sold dogs there. Many good memories from that place.


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> I had a Rupp Minibike...


Black Widow! We lived in Lexington just outside of Mansfield where they were made. I had several rupp’s before moving up to a Honda Elsinore. Good times. My dad knew Mickey Rupp so we got some good deals.


----------



## sherman51

up and at 'em. good morning derailers, but not you bh.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Sherm, hey everybody. Up early this morning. Got my blue light special. Where's the coffee?


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> up and at 'em. good morning derailers, but not you bh.


Lol


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Sherm, hey everybody. Up early this morning. Got my blue light special. Where's the coffee?


It is early for you lazy. Hope the treatment goes well and pain free.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Black Widow! We lived in Lexington just outside of Mansfield where they were made. I had several rupp’s before moving up to a Honda Elsinore. Good times. My dad knew Mickey Rupp so we got some good deals.


How cool!
All this talk about mini bikes moved me to post mine up. I traded my brother an old Wheel Horse riding mower for this 1974 Harley X90. It was a frame up restoration. Mine looks exactly like this one right down to the black color and new gas tank decals. Wish I would of had it when I was a kid. Oh well, I'm a big kid now.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Top of the morning to All !


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Sherm, hey everybody. Up early this morning. Got my blue light special. Where's the coffee?


How did your K mart Blue light special go


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> How did your K mart Blue light special go


It's this morning. Getting ready to go.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> It's this morning. Getting ready to go.


Good luck Lazy!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> It's this morning. Getting ready to go.


Remember to put your sunscreen on


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Bought two old rusted out hopper wagons yesterday to make lumber haulers out of the running gears gave a hundred bucks for the pair and will take the hopper beds to scrap yard so should come out ok on them


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Bought two old rusted out hopper wagons yesterday to make lumber haulers out of the running gears gave a hundred bucks for the pair and will take the hopper beds to scrap yard so should come out ok on them


Sounds like fun. Are you taking before and after pics?


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks y'all. After cleaning my scalp with alcohol, my doc came in and literally scraped the visible, "places" on my head before applying the salve. Now sitting in the lobby and going thru the pre-cook before I face this contraption. About 20 minutes under this where you feel like a baked potato under the warming light at the steak house. They'll give me a panic button to push if I freak out and can't take the pain any more.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning everyone...it's gonna be a hot one in the shop today


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Sounds like fun. Are you taking before and after pics?


I will when I haul them home this afternoon


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


>


Are you sure they aren't altering your brain waves?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Are you sure they aren't altering your brain waves?


Nope, I'll have to get back with you.


----------



## Lazy 8

Almost time to Shake and Bake.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Almost time to Shake and Bake.


I remember a nurse giving me a nerve damage test on my legs once. She hooked up these battery probes turned on the juice and i was twitching like a demon. It was like holding onto an electric fence for 5 minutes. Not fun at all. I think i heard her chuckle as she adjusted the amperage.


----------



## sherman51

I wouldn't wish bad things on anyone. but if you have to do it its better you than me.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I remember a nurse giving me a nerve damage test on my legs once. She hooked up these battery probes turned on the juice and i was twitching like a demon. It was like holding onto an electric fence for 5 minutes. Not fun at all. I think i heard her chuckle as she adjusted the amperage.


Did you ever think your wife had chatted with the nurse? 
Well, I made it thru and I'm home. 
OUCHIEWAWA DID THAT STING AND HURT! I thought a few times of hitting that panic button but I didn't I got the full treatment. 
I'm not allowed to be out in the sun for 48 hrs. If I do I'm to wear sunscreen AND a hat. But they said try to stay indoors.
Here's the kicker, I get to repeat in one month. 
Am I the only one who's been thru this? Do none of you have any places on your scalp?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Not me luckily...Lazy you got to do what you got to do.

I hope the wife didn't talk to the nurse.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Dans, night lite... used to buy a lot there. Bought and sold dogs there. Many good memories from that place.


I remember that place. A lot of BSing at that place. A lot of junk dogs at that place with a couple of decent ones. Didn’t know you went **** hunting


----------



## AmericanEagle

bobk said:


> I miss Kenton.


Your post brings back some fond memories. My Dad and I made the trip to the **** dog field trials a few times in the sixties. He always called it Leafy Oaks. I had a lot of good times at night in the woods listening to the dogs howl with the old man.


----------



## sherman51

i've only been **** hunting a few times in my life. and that was with guys that had dogs. i didn't care much for **** hunting. but i did like hearing the dogs.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> I remember that place. A lot of BSing at that place. A lot of junk dogs at that place with a couple of decent ones. Didn’t know you went **** hunting


Don’t do much **** hunting anymore. Probably should since our place is loaded with them. Whole lot of bsing was had at Kenton. Sold some junk at that place too.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you ever think your wife had chatted with the nurse?
> Well, I made it thru and I'm home.
> OUCHIEWAWA DID THAT STING AND HURT! I thought a few times of hitting that panic button but I didn't I got the full treatment.
> I'm not allowed to be out in the sun for 48 hrs. If I do I'm to wear sunscreen AND a hat. But they said try to stay indoors.
> Here's the kicker, I get to repeat in one month.
> Am I the only one who's been thru this? Do none of you have any places on your scalp?











These are your friend ut.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> I will when I haul them home this afternoon


Here they are diamonds in the rough


----------



## ress

Went to Kenton once. Bout 22 yrs old. Saw some things after dark that is only in the movie's.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Went to Kenton once. Bout 22 yrs old. Saw some things after dark that is only in the movie's.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Please tell..


----------



## sherman51

guess the snipers are out in force.


----------



## sherman51

only 2 more to go.


----------



## sherman51

down to only 1.


----------



## sherman51

kaboom or kaplook.


----------



## sherman51

only a wake up to go. leaving in the morning for 2 weeks.


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Please tell..


Ummm, those movies would be rated X!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> only a wake up to go. leaving in the morning for 2 weeks.


You hosting a Bar-b-que for outwest and me?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> guess the snipers are out in force.


Sherm, are you going snipe hunting?


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> View attachment 366987
> 
> These are your friend ut.


Got one, not as nice as yours. A military style boonie. According to my dermatologist, the damage is already done.
There's prolly gonna be A LOT of kids in my shoes after hitting those tanning beds.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> only a wake up to go. leaving in the morning for 2 weeks.


When will you arrive in Geneva tomorrow?
Fishing A.M. and leaving tomorrow for home prolly early afternoon between 12-1400.


----------



## Lazy 8

I laughed so much at this...I cried.

https://imgur.com/gallery/jK40qev


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I laughed so much at this...I cried.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/jK40qev


pretty funny lazy! Looked like Sherm and his teeth..


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Yes...Sherm and his puppy share teeth.
Sherm wears em in the day...puppy wears em at night.
Ifn Sherm wakes up and wants a midnight snack, he gets the puppy to chew it up for him.


----------



## 0utwest

Snakecharmer said:


> You hosting a Bar-b-que for outwest and me?


Yeah he is going to conneaut to stay this time so im thinkin maybe he can pick the tab up for us at the Breakwall BBQ , It is right on the water next to the boat docks and Marina and Excellent Food !


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Yes...Sherm and his puppy share teeth.
> Sherm wears em in the day...puppy wears em at night.
> Ifn Sherm wakes up and wants a midnight snack, he gets the puppy to chew it up for him.


Who knew Sherm could play a guitar?
@bassplayer


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> When will you arrive in Geneva tomorrow?
> Fishing A.M. and leaving tomorrow for home prolly early afternoon between 12-1400.


Wish you could stay a little longer we could have a little fishin contest with the Indiana Boys ! Nice to have you up to Geneva and hope you enjoyed Willow and the Motorhome and hope to have you back in the fall for a little deer huntin .


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Wish you could stay a little longer we could have a little fishin contest with the Indiana Boys ! Nice to have you up to Geneva and hope you enjoyed Willow and the Motorhome and hope to have you back in the fall for a little deer huntin .


You...my friend are somethin else.
Will see you in the mornin. Hope the big girls are still in the same place they've been most all week.

I know I told her so already...but please remind that g-friend of yours that I meant what I said about her opening up her own restaurant.
That was the best hickory smoked bacon wrapped elk tenderloin I ever tasted in my life. And topped with the blue cheese...every piece just melted in my mouth. And that dipping sauce/gravy she made for dipping those homemade biscuits in was incredible. Please remind her I'd sure like to get the recipe.
Thank her again for all the cooking she did and loading up the motorhome fridge.
Think I've gained 20lbs the last 4 days.

Really appreciate the invite on the deer hunt and that scope will be a perfect addition to that long ranger I'm buildin. I'll surely be there this fall...and maybe see ya again in Aug. with ST.


----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> I remember that place. A lot of BSing at that place. A lot of junk dogs at that place with a couple of decent ones. Didn’t know you went **** hunting





AmericanEagle said:


> Your post brings back some fond memories. My Dad and I made the trip to the **** dog field trials a few times in the sixties. He always called it Leafy Oaks. I had a lot of good times at night in the woods listening to the dogs howl with the old man.


Used to love Kenton. Never owned a **** dog but spent more time in the woods with my buddy R. Stien from New Philly/Old Town Valley. About 4-5 nights a week in the woods in my younger days. Was Vice President of the Tuscarawas County **** Hunters Association and judged a lot of night hunts....Oh to be younger again . Used to have a game feed at Johhny Ott's Bar in Stonecreek. That man could cook wild game!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Rise and Shine Men!


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!!!! Time for some coffee.....can't wait til I can have some solid food again!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

bassplayer said:


> Good morning!!!! Time for some coffee.....can't wait til I can have some solid food again!!!!


Hope the mouth is feeling better...


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. It’s Saturday again


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys!!!! Fishing this morning was great until the sun come out and shut it down I was able to get 4 bass 5 saugeye and 2 cat using a rap-v slow rolling it back


----------



## bassplayer

Snakecharmer said:


> Hope the mouth is feeling better...


Thanks, it's healing up nicely. Getting the rest removed around the first week of August


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Thanks, it's healing up nicely. Getting the rest removed around the first week of August


Good morning y'all. 
BP, good luck brother. You'll be eating sweet buttered corn on cob by the time it ripens around here before you know it.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all.
> BP, good luck brother. You'll be eating sweet buttered corn on cob by the time it ripens around here before you know it.


I hope so!! I had someone ask me what my first meal was gonna be, but I haven't decided. Any suggestions?


----------



## Snakecharmer

My father trying out the Rupp. Probably 1970. He died in March 1973.


----------



## ress

Before the new used cabinets go up wife said she's painting that wall. She just had to paint the cabinets too. There's a weight limit on the countertop.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Good morning all ! 
Spend most of the night on the river  the fishing was tough and--- still didn't get a look at the comet.
I'm making myself a couple blt's and going to bed.


----------



## ress

opps,that's why I'am not up there


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> opps,that's why I'am not up there


 Poor gal is always in the pics doing your job.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> My father trying out the Rupp. Probably 1970. He died in March 1973.
> 
> View attachment 367075


Pretty cool brother. I remember seeing those advertised in magazines. I always wanted one.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Pretty cool brother. I remember seeing those advertised in magazines. I always wanted one.


Wish we would have kept it in the family. I think it went up to 25 MPH or so. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> opps,that's why I'am not up there


I'd say you're lazy is why your wife is doing all the work , all the time...Don't blame it on the counter not able to hold your weight... I did see you have a ladder that could hold you....


----------



## Redheads

0utwest said:


> Yeah he is going to conneaut to stay this time so im thinkin maybe he can pick the tab up for us at the Breakwall BBQ , It is right on the water next to the boat docks and Marina and Excellent Food !


Sure wish i knew you guys were around there i was up all last week staying with a friend fishing ,his boat is docked just down from the BBQ joint......i would have introduced myself and bought a few beers


----------



## 1basshunter

Are Younger dog thought it was a good idea to get in the trash today  this is what I came home to needless to say when I got done with him which has Been about a half hour ago I have not seen him


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 367095
> Are Younger dog thought it was a good idea to get in the trash today  this is what I came home to needless to say when I got done with him which has Been about a half hour ago I have not seen him


Did you bag em up Rob and take out the trash? Wife probably won't be happy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Redheads said:


> Sure wish i knew you guys were around there i was up all last week staying with a friend fishing ,his boat is docked just down from the BBQ joint......i would have introduced myself and bought a few beers


Shouldn't say that, Mike lives up there.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you bag em up Rob and take out the trash? Wife probably won't be happy.


She was thinking that I was going to kill him and so did he


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> I'd say you're lazy is why your wife is doing all the work , all the time...Don't blame it on the counter not able to hold your weight... I did see you have a ladder that could hold you....


We're a good team. She loves to paint. We know what the other is thinking that's why I can kid around. The reason I post pics of her working with me is because I'am proud of her


----------



## Redheads

Snakecharmer said:


> My father trying out the Rupp. Probably 1970. He died in March 1973.
> 
> View attachment 367075


Nice picture
I had a Rupp as a kid and i still remember the house my parents bought it from for me. Every time i drive by now I Always have a flashback to pulling up that driveway knowing it was about to be mine


----------



## 0utwest

Redheads said:


> Sure wish i knew you guys were around there i was up all last week staying with a friend fishing ,his boat is docked just down from the BBQ joint......i would have introduced myself and bought a few beers


Next Trip up wether this year or next get a hold of me and all meet you over there , I am in Geneva but its only 30 min. away .


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> We're a good team. She loves to paint. We know what the other is thinking that's why I can kid around. *The reason I post pics of her working with me is because I'am proud of her*


"The reason I post pics of her working...'and me standing there watching her' is because I'm proud of her."

There...fixed it for ya Ressy.


----------



## fastwater

Redheads said:


> Nice picture
> I had a Rupp as a kid and i still remember the house my parents bought it from for me. Every time i drive by now I Always have a flashback to pulling up that driveway knowing it was about to be mine


Was like an OGF 'get together' up at Erie today.
Got to see BK, Outwest and ST today.
Had a surprise waiting for Sherm and was lookin forward to seein him as well. Waited around as long as I could until BK finally told me Sherm changed his mind at the last minute and wasn't coming there but went to Conny.
Oh well...

What a trip!!!
Caught some hogs and plenty of them. Outwest and BK surely know those waters.
They put a whole new meaning to the term "location is everything".
Since they gave me all their bags of fish, with mine, I'll be eating eyes from this trip until this time next year.
Again, Thank You guys for everything. Don't know how I'll ever repay you for such a great trip.
Hopefully I can make your hunting trips here as enjoyable as you made mine there.
And Thank your better halves for all the wonderful meals...sure ate like a king.

ST...were you able to find that place with the dry ice? With those insulated freezer boxes...a bit more dry ice will hold things just fine til you get home.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 367095
> Are Younger dog thought it was a good idea to get in the trash today  this is what I came home to needless to say when I got done with him which has Been about a half hour ago I have not seen him


Got that 'caught with hand in the cookie jar' look.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, are you going snipe hunting?


as long as you hold the bag...LOL.



fastwater said:


> When will you arrive in Geneva tomorrow?
> Fishing A.M. and leaving tomorrow for home prolly early afternoon between 12-1400.


got a late start and didn't get up there until 1710. boy would i have loved being there this morning.



fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Yes...Sherm and his puppy share teeth.
> Sherm wears em in the day...puppy wears em at night.
> Ifn Sherm wakes up and wants a midnight snack, he gets the puppy to chew it up for him.


she's a great pup.



fastwater said:


> Was like an OGF 'get together' up at Erie today.
> Got to see BK, Outwest and ST today.
> Had a surprise waiting for Sherm and was lookin forward to seein him as well. Waited around as long as I could until BK finally told me Sherm changed his mind at the last minute and wasn't coming there but went to Conny.
> Oh well...
> 
> What a trip!!!
> Caught some hogs and plenty of them. Outwest and BK surely know those waters.
> They put a whole new meaning to the term "location is everything".
> Since they gave me all their bags of fish, with mine, I'll be eating eyes from this trip until this time next year.
> Again, Thank You guys for everything. Don't know how I'll ever repay you for such a great trip.
> Hopefully I can make your hunting trips here as enjoyable as you made mine there.
> And Thank your better halves for all the wonderful meals...sure ate like a king.
> 
> ST...were you able to find that place with the dry ice? With those insulated freezer boxes...a bit more dry ice will hold things just fine til you get home.


the great thing is geneva is only about 25 miles away. if i had been here would have made the trip over there. will be going to visit outwest in a day or 2.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Was like an OGF 'get together' up at Erie today.
> Got to see BK, Outwest and ST today.
> Had a surprise waiting for Sherm and was lookin forward to seein him as well. Waited around as long as I could until BK finally told me Sherm changed his mind at the last minute and wasn't coming there but went to Conny.
> Oh well...
> 
> What a trip!!!
> Caught some hogs and plenty of them. Outwest and BK surely know those waters.
> They put a whole new meaning to the term "location is everything".
> Since they gave me all their bags of fish, with mine, I'll be eating eyes from this trip until this time next year.
> Again, Thank You guys for everything. Don't know how I'll ever repay you for such a great trip.
> Hopefully I can make your hunting trips here as enjoyable as you made mine there.
> And Thank your better halves for all the wonderful meals...sure ate like a king.
> 
> ST...were you able to find that place with the dry ice? With those insulated freezer boxes...a bit more dry ice will hold things just fine til you get home.


Can you smoke 'em?


----------



## bruce

Lazy Be like a mushroom. In the dark and fed crap. Get well soon .Bruce Ps Fw can not smoke them papers that big can not be found.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> I'll be eating eyes from this trip until this time next year.


 You know--- if you get tired of walleye, I'll trade carp fillets 5lb to 1lb of walleye fillets--- all day long  
Glad to hear your trip was a Great Success.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

Be careful out there fishing...
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cl...ng-in-frostproof-deputies-say/?outputType=amp


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> Lazy Be like a mushroom. In the dark and fed crap. Get well soon .Bruce Ps Fw can not smoke them papers that big can not be found.


Who b u?


----------



## fastwater

Ya know...if'n that old Italian fellar named Jack Montezi was still alive that was around we I was a kid, I might take ya up on that.
He had every kid in the hood catching carp at Big Walnut creek and takin them to him. He was from the old country and could fix those carp and they were great. Can hear him say 'where I come from, these are a delicacy'.
Have even eaten real Italian, homemade pizza he made in which he put carp chunks on.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Ya know...if'n that old Italian fellar named Jack Montezi was still alive that was around we I was a kid, I might take ya up on that.
> He had every kid in the hood catching carp at Big Walnut creek and takin it to him. He was from the old country and could fix those carp and they were great. Can hear him say 'where I come from, these are a delicacy'.
> Have even eaten real Italian, homemade pizza he made in which he put carp chunks on.



FW....Used to be a fella in Coshocton that would smoke em for ya, so much a live pound, forget how much it was. They were delish !! If I remember right, he was busy most of the summer....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Was like an OGF 'get together' up at Erie today.
> Got to see BK, Outwest and ST today.
> Had a surprise waiting for Sherm and was lookin forward to seein him as well. Waited around as long as I could until BK finally told me Sherm changed his mind at the last minute and wasn't coming there but went to Conny.
> Oh well...
> 
> What a trip!!!
> Caught some hogs and plenty of them. Outwest and BK surely know those waters.
> They put a whole new meaning to the term "location is everything".
> Since they gave me all their bags of fish, with mine, I'll be eating eyes from this trip until this time next year.
> Again, Thank You guys for everything. Don't know how I'll ever repay you for such a great trip.
> Hopefully I can make your hunting trips here as enjoyable as you made mine there.
> And Thank your better halves for all the wonderful meals...sure ate like a king.
> 
> ST...were you able to find that place with the dry ice? With those insulated freezer boxes...a bit more dry ice will hold things just fine til you get home.


Yes sir. I think I will donate most to a family close by. Sorta poor. Worked with a Mexican feller I'm gonna give him some too..thank you fastie


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes sir. I think I will donate most to a family close by. Sorta poor. Worked with a Mexican feller I'm gonna give him some too..thank you fastie


Going to a needy family...that's great!
And Thank You for taking everything.
If I remember correctly, both hams are sugar cured but the 18lb'er also has a hint of maple smoke while the 20lb'er is the same as the bacon slabs...hickory.
I don't believe it's marked on the box of brats but that box is a bit bigger than the other boxes we got. Think it's a 60ct where all the other boxes were 40ct.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Was like an OGF 'get together' up at Erie today.
> Got to see BK, Outwest and ST today.
> Had a surprise waiting for Sherm and was lookin forward to seein him as well. Waited around as long as I could until BK finally told me Sherm changed his mind at the last minute and wasn't coming there but went to Conny.
> Oh well...
> 
> What a trip!!!
> Caught some hogs and plenty of them. Outwest and BK surely know those waters.
> They put a whole new meaning to the term "location is everything".
> Since they gave me all their bags of fish, with mine, I'll be eating eyes from this trip until this time next year.
> Again, Thank You guys for everything. Don't know how I'll ever repay you for such a great trip.
> Hopefully I can make your hunting trips here as enjoyable as you made mine there.
> And Thank your better halves for all the wonderful meals...sure ate like a king.
> 
> ST...were you able to find that place with the dry ice? With those insulated freezer boxes...a bit more dry ice will hold things just fine til you get home.


Glad you guys had a great time ! I did tell the Girlfriend about your kind words about her cookin and she appreciates it . Not really sure why you would give her the custom painted spoons that you brought up with you but man did she hammer the fish and me  with em tonite ! We really need to make this a yearly get together and ST needs to quit leaving $$ , the smoked meats and custom painted spoons and between the 2 of you paying for all the gas was more than enough !


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Glad you guys had a great time ! I did tell the Girlfriend about your kind words about her cookin and she appreciates it . *Not really sure why you would give her the custom painted spoons that you brought up with you but man did she hammer the fish and me  with em tonite* ! We really need to make this a yearly get together and ST needs to quit leaving $$ , the smoked meats and custom painted spoons and between the 2 of you paying for all the gas was more than enough !
> View attachment 367177


Lol!
You have to take care of anyone that can cook like that.
How deep was she fishin them? 
Really like the different shades of unique colors. When I first saw them I was very hesitant about using them. He said those were custom colors a native Alaskan Indian showed him many years ago.
Depending on water clarity...seems the deeper they are fished, the darker shade to use.
I was running mine 20-25' using the medium shade.
Don't tell her but I'll call my buddy and get ya some painted up and send em to ya. That way when ya'll get out on the boat and she pulls those secret weapons out, you can pull yours out and tie one on.

Sounds great on the yearly get together. 
The meats and spoons weren't nearly enough for the hospitality you guys showed us. Again...Thank You.

By the way, remember Doc Adams, my buddy that owns Appalachian Custom bullets I was telling you about? Got ahold of him today about making you some custom boolits for your mzl'er.
He said if'n you take him out walleye fishin, he'll make all the boolits you can shoot.
Like we were talking about...we need to slug the bore and get the specs to him.
When I slugged my bbl. for him to make my boolits, just took lead ball I used to slug mine with to him. I'll be taking him a couple cases of .45 projectiles here in a month or so and if'n you want me to take the slugged ball to him them I can.
Or...if'n you'd rather, we can slug your bbl. when I come up, mic the lands and send him the specs. Either way, he said he'll make them for you.


----------



## Lazy 8

G'night y'all...Lazy has left the building.


----------



## fastwater

Same here...night all...


----------



## bassplayer

Mornin' everyone!!! Where's the coffee???


----------



## Snakecharmer

bassplayer said:


> Mornin' everyone!!! Where's the coffee???


Everybody sleeping in. I've been up since 6:00 as when the sun starts coming up i wake up. Finishing up the pot right now.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m up. Gonna finish the first lumber hauler today and try it out. Good morning to the rest of you too


----------



## sherman51

bassplayer said:


> Mornin' everyone!!! Where's the coffee???


getting ready for my 3rd cup.



Snakecharmer said:


> Everybody sleeping in. I've been up since 6:00 as when the sun starts coming up i wake up. Finishing up the pot right now.


i was up at 5:30 but making coffee in a strange pot then drinking a couple of cups put me a little behind.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Lol!
> You have to take care of anyone that can cook like that.
> How deep was she fishin them?
> Really like the different shades of unique colors. When I first saw them I was very hesitant about using them. He said those were custom colors a native Alaskan Indian showed him many years ago.
> Depending on water clarity...seems the deeper they are fished, the darker shade to use.
> I was running mine 20-25' using the medium shade.
> Don't tell her but I'll call my buddy and get ya some painted up and send em to ya. That way when ya'll get out on the boat and she pulls those secret weapons out, you can pull yours out and tie one on.
> 
> Sounds great on the yearly get together.
> The meats and spoons weren't nearly enough for the hospitality you guys showed us. Again...Thank You.
> 
> By the way, remember Doc Adams, my buddy that owns Appalachian Custom bullets I was telling you about? Got ahold of him today about making you some custom boolits for your mzl'er.
> He said if'n you take him out walleye fishin, he'll make all the boolits you can shoot.
> Like we were talking about...we need to slug the bore and get the specs to him.
> When I slugged my bbl. for him to make my boolits, just took lead ball I used to slug mine with to him. I'll be taking him a couple cases of .45 projectiles here in a month or so and if'n you want me to take the slugged ball to him them I can.
> Or...if'n you'd rather, we can slug your bbl. when I come up, mic the lands and send him the specs. Either way, he said he'll make them for you.


She was running them deep (size 1 dipsey set at 0 95ft back) we had better luck running them deep last night . I would like some more of those spoons not just because of the colors its the blanks he is using they still have great action at some of the higher speeds we are running at times . Tell Doc Adams to give me a call and if he comes up all let him mic the barrel , He will really have to impress me though i am a Barnes bullets guy all the way !


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> Everybody sleeping in. I've been up since 6:00 as when the sun starts coming up i wake up. Finishing up the pot right now.


You shouldn’t be out of pot this early.


----------



## 0utwest

Snakecharmer said:


> Everybody sleeping in. I've been up since 6:00 as when the sun starts coming up i wake up. Finishing up the pot right now.


Snakecharmer wanted to let you know the fish grips i got from you a couple years ago sure are nice the girlfriend loves using them .


----------



## Snakecharmer

0utwest said:


> Snakecharmer wanted to let you know the fish grips i got from you a couple years ago sure are nice the girlfriend loves using them .


Glad that she likes them and has fish to use them on! I would make her the official fishgripper. Saves those fingers. 

I see she's using them in the photo.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> I’m up. Gonna finish the first lumber hauler today and try it out. Good morning to the rest of you too


First one is a keeper


----------



## MagicMarker

This one log made 45 1x8x12s


----------



## One guy and a boat

Glad you guys hit great weather for your Geneva trip. Gorgeous day and the heat kept the crowd down. I was a little worried the wind would be an issue in the afternoon, but it never materialized. My longest stint on Erie but had to wrap around 4PM, the wife was wilting due to heat lol

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> First one is a keeper
> View attachment 367203
> View attachment 367205
> View attachment 367207


Good job on that wagon!


----------



## bruce

The Ghost.


Lazy 8 said:


> Who b u?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Out West I don't know how to thank you. Unbelievable. Fastwater, the meat made alot of people happy. One hour this morning before it blew up


----------



## Burkcarp1

Yeah thanks outwest


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Out West I don't know how to thank you. Unbelievable. Fastwater, the meat made alot of people happy. One hour this morning before it blew up
> View attachment 367315


Great times fishing with you guys and looking forward to next year already !


----------



## 0utwest

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 367317
> Yeah thanks outwest


No thank you for some of the lessons you taught me on working and reading my electronics a little better ! And yeah i know thats what i get for still using a flip phone !!


----------



## Burkcarp1

0utwest said:


> No thank you for some of the lessons you taught me on working and reading my electronics a little better ! And yeah i know thats what i get for still using a flip phone !!


Here is a screen shot of that new transducer working at speed


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## garhtr

Morning !
A little rain here p.m but not enough, looks like hot n muggy. 
Heading out looking for a couple bike inner tubes --- I gotta flat. 
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Go have the day of your life


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning! Hey Sherm, you haven’t posted a fishing report yet


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning! Hey Sherm, you haven’t posted a fishing report yet


He looking for that one picture that he’s always posted of that dam carp


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 367369


Good morning y'all. 
BH - I'll buy that for a dollar.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> First one is a keeper
> View attachment 367203
> View attachment 367205
> View attachment 367207


That wagon looks like it could haul anything you could put on it.
I found you another hauler for the farm.
https://colemans.com/m35a2-cargo-truck-2-ton-deuce-and-a-half


----------



## garhtr

Covid has caused a rubber shortage !
I went to 3 places and couldn't find a single 26" innertube. Broke down and ordered from Amazon, I'm on foot until Thursday/Friday.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> First one is a keeper
> View attachment 367203
> View attachment 367205
> View attachment 367207


looks like you did a great job on the trailer. it should serve you well.



MagicMarker said:


> This one log made 45 1x8x12s
> View attachment 367209
> View attachment 367211
> View attachment 367213


no reason not to get your moneys worth out of that saw.



0utwest said:


> No thank you for some of the lessons you taught me on working and reading my electronics a little better ! And yeah i know thats what i get for still using a flip phone !!


my wife made me get a smartphone last Christmas. and its still a lot smarter than I'll ever be. man i sure miss my flip phone.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning! Hey Sherm, you haven’t posted a fishing report yet


haven't been fishing yet. part of our crew got a late start Fri so they wanted to rest yesterday. got up today and the lake was white capping. drove down to the ramp with the boat but the waves were breaking over the walls. so we went back to the house. if the wind lays down later today were ready to go.

the fishing may suck after this front moving through last night. it was 91 yesterday but only going to be 80 today. sure hope the fish doesn't get lockjaw.



1basshunter said:


> He looking for that one picture that he’s always posted of that dam carp


just for my favorite ah...LOL.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Cmon Sherm, so you haven’t went fishing yet but you’re already making excuses?


----------



## G.lock

Wow, that fish has more teeth than I do!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

It was rough....we caught though so did Burk.....


----------



## Lazy 8

Ewes looking at a Sheepshead? Shellcracker?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Cmon Sherm, so you haven’t went fishing yet but you’re already making excuses?


LOL. so why do i need excuses with you guys?

going back down to check the lake in a few.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Morning !
> A little rain here p.m but not enough, looks like hot n muggy.
> Heading out looking for a couple bike inner tubes --- I gotta flat.
> Good luck !


I tried to tell ya when you put them new tubes on the outside of the tires they wouldn't last very long that way.


----------



## fastwater

dp


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Cmon Sherm, so you haven’t went fishing yet but you’re already making excuses?


BK,Outwest and ST....your custom spoons are being made.
All should be done in 3-4wks. He'll call when complete.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> tubes on the outside of the tires they wouldn't last very long that way.



I'm pretty concerned about where my new tubes are coming from and just how good they'll be.
I'm not too comfortable with this new interweb shopping, I like to see things before I buy em.
Wish me luck


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> BK,Outwest and ST....your custom spoons are being made.
> All should be done in 3-4wks. He'll call when complete.


Can you please place an order for me I really don’t know what colors just have he make some I’ll be glad to send you the money


----------



## Burkcarp1

garhtr said:


> I'm pretty concerned about where my new tubes are coming from and just how good they'll be.
> I'm not too comfortable with this new interweb shopping, I like to see things before I buy em.
> Wish me luck


I have a couple 26 tubes lay around.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> BK,Outwest and ST....your custom spoons are being made.
> All should be done in 3-4wks. He'll call when complete.


Thanks, but not sure that I even need them cause I can’t keep lines in water already without high powered spoons


----------



## sherman51

we did get out for awhile this afternoon. but with 2v to 3 footers, we didn't go far. we picked up a bunch of 6" to 10" shorts. we lost 1 nice fish at the boat. my dil landed 1 nice 4 pounder and that was it. tomorrow is another day.


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> I have a couple 26 tubes lay around.


 Hang on to-em-- They should be worth their weight n gold.
There's a fancy high dollar bike store in my area that probably had some but I drove by it twice (just on principle) without stopping, everything in there is way way over priced.
Mine should come Thursday, we'll see what they're like.
Thanks n good luck !


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> BK,Outwest and ST....your custom spoons are being made.
> All should be done in 3-4wks. He'll call when complete.


Sounds great ! My neighbor runs a charter boat and came over sat. night and i let him use the ones you left for me and they got out early sunday morning before the lake kicked up and were done before 8 and he told me they went half stick baits and half your spoons , The spoons caught more than half the limit and there is 2 colors he wants you to get him at least 8 of those spoons and told me to tell you thanks !


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Can you please place an order for me I really don’t know what colors just have he make some I’ll be glad to send you the money





0utwest said:


> Sounds great ! My neighbor runs a charter boat and came over sat. night and i let him use the ones you left for me and they got out early sunday morning before the lake kicked up and were done before 8 and he told me they went half stick baits and half your spoons , The spoons caught more than half the limit and there is 2 colors he wants you to get him at least 8 of those spoons and told me to tell you thanks !





1basshunter said:


> Can you please place an order for me I really don’t know what colors just have he make some I’ll be glad to send you the money


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> we did get out for awhile this afternoon. but with 2v to 3 footers, we didn't go far. we picked up a bunch of 6" to 10" shorts. we lost 1 nice fish at the boat. my dil landed 1 nice 4 pounder and that was it. tomorrow is another day.


Good luck and at least its a little cooler !


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning. It’s a great day to fish..


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Good luck and at least its a little cooler !


the weather is great. were going out a little farther today. it was after 2:00 when we just couldn't set around the house any longer...LOL.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning. It’s a great day to fish..


1 more cup of coffee and we'll find out. going west this morning and a little deeper water.

good morning guys.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning and Good Luck Sherm. What time is the fish fry?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys we finally got some rain overnight. Picked sweet corn tomatoes watermelon and muskmelon out of the garden yesterday and another five gallon bucket of beans


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Can you please place an order for me I really don’t know what colors just have he make some I’ll be glad to send you the money


Done...getting you the same spoons and colors as the rest of ours.
PS...you send me any $ and I'll smash all yours with a hammer.
And...you got in just before the lock.
He's a more senior fella and since he hand makes all the spoons pounding them to the special shape they have, then custom mixes the paints, our order will keep him busy for awhile.
He said he's been having trouble lately with arthritis in his hands so he doesn't work as fast as he used to.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Sounds great ! My neighbor runs a charter boat and came over sat. night and i let him use the ones you left for me and they got out early sunday morning before the lake kicked up and were done before 8 and he told me they went half stick baits and half your spoons , The spoons caught more than half the limit and there is 2 colors he wants you to get him at least 8 of those spoons and told me to tell you thanks !


They seem to catch when other regular spoons don't.
Think it's the combo of the different spoon shape/contour as well as the custom mixed colors. They do definitely look different than other spoons coming through the water. He said the guy that taught him to make them years ago said they did well on Salmon,Lake Trout and Steelhead as well.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> the weather is great. were going out a little farther today. it was after 2:00 when we just couldn't set around the house any longer...LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 more cup of coffee and we'll find out. *going west this morning *and a little deeper water.
> 
> good morning guys.


'Go West young man!!!'
get em Sherm...


----------



## Daveo76

I used a spoon once that looked like a spoon and it worked!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

0utwest said:


> Good luck and at least its a little cooler !


Caught Sherman sleeping for #20400. Nobody sniped for 6 hours.


----------



## Lazy 8

Guys I woke up this morning feeling like somebody beat me up and thru me down a flight of stairs. Called my doc, had a virtual appt. over the phone and she prescribed a Covid-19 test.
Along with body aches I have a sore throat, fatigue, can't taste or smell chit.
Earliest I could get a test in the greater Columbus area is this Friday. Similar to a drive by shooting...a drive thru testing. You don't even get outta your vehicle. Can't wait.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> woke up this morning feeling like somebody beat me up and thru me down a flight of stairs.


 Me and the wife will be praying for you.
Good luck


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Guys I woke up this morning feeling like somebody beat me up and thru me down a flight of stairs. Called my doc, had a virtual appt. over the phone and she prescribed a Covid-19 test.
> Along with body aches I have a sore throat, fatigue, can't taste or smell chit.
> Earliest I could get a test in the greater Columbus area is this Friday. Similar to a drive by shooting...a drive thru testing. You don't even get outta your vehicle. Can't wait.


Sorry to hear that. I must say that’s bs that you can’t get a test until Friday. Side affects from the blue light special you think.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Me and the wife will be praying for you.
> Good luck


Yep...keepin ya in prayer lazy.
Did they tell ya to quarantine until Friday?


----------



## Burkcarp1

No taste or smell is a big indicator. They got test sites all over Ohio ever day.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Sorry to hear that. I must say that’s bs that you can’t get a test until Friday. Side affects from the blue light special you think.


It could very well be. The machine that saved me from skin cancer could end up giving me...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yep...keepin ya in prayer lazy.
> Did they tell ya to quarantine until Friday?


Thanks brother and yes, hunker down. It'll end up being something like Monday due to not getting my results back until then.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> No taste or smell is a big indicator. They got test sites all over Ohio ever day.


Is feeling like death warmed over another symptom?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Is feeling like death warmed over another symptom?


For some people, others no


----------



## MagicMarker

Good luck Lazy


----------



## sherman51

went fishing today and things were going great. found a small pod of fish and was working them when this charter boat came up on my left. we were going to hit if i kept going. and even though i had the right of way i made a hard turn to my left to miss him. but i got his board line. we had a jumbo mess. we took his board loose and freed his line. then we attached his board and let it go. but we started bringing in lines that were a total mess. got everything in and took off. but we didn't go far until water started filling the floor. the boat was sinking. i told my son I'd bet he pulled our plug with his tow line. my son grabbed an extra plug and went in. he replaced the plug and we made it in.

we only had 11 fish with our largest running around 6 to 8 lbs. I'll post a few pictures later. our smallest was 16 3/4. we did have a few shorts but not like yesterday. most of our fish was 23 to 24 inches. the lake was nice the fishing was great then some a hole came along and ruined everything.


----------



## ress

Rock On Lazy!! Drinking lots of water?


----------



## ress

sherman51 said:


> went fishing today and things were going great. found a small pod of fish and was working them when this charter boat came up on my left. we were going to hit if i kept going. and even though i had the right of way i made a hard turn to my left to miss him. but i got his board line. we had a jumbo mess. we took his board loose and freed his line. then we attached his board and let it go. but we started bringing in lines that were a total mess. got everything in and took off. but we didn't go far until water started filling the floor. the boat was sinking. i told my son I'd bet he pulled our plug with his tow line. my son grabbed an extra plug and went in. he replaced the plug and we made it in.
> 
> we only had 11 fish with our largest running around 6 to 8 lbs. I'll post a few pictures later. our smallest was 16 3/4. we did have a few shorts but not like yesterday. most of our fish was 23 to 24 inches. the lake was nice the fishing was great then some a hole came along and ruined everything.


Lordy! Lordy!! Lordy!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Is feeling like death warmed over another symptom?


Y’all be ok!


----------



## Lazy 8

I wanna thank all you well wishers from the bottom of my pea-pickin heart. (Tennessee Ernie Ford?) 
Seriously, thank you.
Ressy, Mamma is pouring the water down me.
Ever feel heat coming outta your eye sockets?


----------



## ress

Noooo.


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> went fishing today and things were going great. found a small pod of fish and was working them when this charter boat came up on my left. we were going to hit if i kept going. and even though i had the right of way i made a hard turn to my left to miss him. but i got his board line. we had a jumbo mess. we took his board loose and freed his line. then we attached his board and let it go. but we started bringing in lines that were a total mess. got everything in and took off. but we didn't go far until water started filling the floor. the boat was sinking. i told my son I'd bet he pulled our plug with his tow line. my son grabbed an extra plug and went in. he replaced the plug and we made it in.
> 
> we only had 11 fish with our largest running around 6 to 8 lbs. I'll post a few pictures later. our smallest was 16 3/4. we did have a few shorts but not like yesterday. most of our fish was 23 to 24 inches. the lake was nice the fishing was great then some a hole came along and ruined everything.


ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Is feeling like death warmed over another symptom?


Sorry to hear that lazy, it makes you feel like crap after you start feeling a little bit better be really careful that’s when it can take a turn for the worst!!!!! When I had it it never did that but that’s that’s not always the case. My wife and I will keep in at prayer...


----------



## 1basshunter

As far as the rest of you degenerates good morning hay uncle Sherman it’s been 11 hours and you still have not posted a picture of your fish you got yesterday just post that same one you always do know one will know the Difference


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> As far as the rest of you degenerates good morning hay uncle Sherman it’s been 11 hours and you still have not posted a picture of your fish you got yesterday just post that same one you always do know one will know the Difference


i have to get the wife to help me to load the pictures to my computer. yesterday she was in bed with a migraine headache. we're going back out now, hopefully, we'll get more fish.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Guys I woke up this morning feeling like somebody beat me up and thru me down a flight of stairs. Called my doc, had a virtual appt. over the phone and she prescribed a Covid-19 test.
> Along with body aches I have a sore throat, fatigue, can't taste or smell chit.
> Earliest I could get a test in the greater Columbus area is this Friday. Similar to a drive by shooting...a drive thru testing. You don't even get outta your vehicle. Can't wait.


Hang in there Buddy! Prayers sent.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hang in lazy prayers to ya


----------



## bobk

Hope you are feeling better today UT. Off to work. It’s so overrated.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. No flea market this morning. It’s raining here


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. No flea market this morning. It’s raining here


Get on the bike and ride. You won’t melt.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. No flea market this morning. It’s raining here


I've heard that sh*t floats, so you have nothing to worry about...LOL. just kidding my friend. and sugar melts...LOL.

got up to go fishing but its raining here also. it's supposed to stop around 10:00, so were waiting for the rain to stop.

good morning to all you ogf derailers.


----------



## fastwater

Since your the one that said 'sh*t floats' why did you make that poor son of yours go scuba diving to put that plug in the boat that you forgot to tighten and it fell out.
And that little bit of rain you're gettin won't stop them fish from bitin one bit...they're already wet.

Mornin all...and hope you're feelin better today lazy.

Just dropped momma off at the Airport for her yearly trip to see her sister.
Gonna be a week of fishin and me and lil puppy sittin on the front porch smokin fine cigars and watchin old westerns on the tube.


----------



## garhtr

Starting to finally get some rain in my area, Thank goodness.
Enjoy this grand day ! 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

sherman51 said:


> i have to get the wife to help me to load the pictures to my computer. yesterday she was in bed with a migraine headache. we're going back out now, hopefully, we'll get more fish.


We changed our plans. were going out at 10:00 if the rain stops.



fastwater said:


> Since your the one that said 'sh*t floats' why did you make that poor son of yours go scuba diving to put that plug in the boat that you forgot to tighten and it fell out.
> And that little bit of rain you're gettin won't stop them fish from bitin one bit...they're already wet.
> 
> Mornin all...and hope you're feelin better today lazy.


I've got to applaud you this morning, your just full of it. yes the fish are wet. but the fishermen arent. my son said no need to get wet. its only him and me going out today. and the reason he went diving was he knew i could never get under the water far enough to install the plug because i float...LOL. my dil installed the plug, so if it wasn't tight you can jump her.


----------



## sherman51

outwest, no one even noticed you got 400. congrats old buddy for sneaking in and getting it. i owe you a drink. and before you start fw I'll pay for it.


----------



## bobk

No one installs my bilge plug but me.


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> Get on the bike and ride. You won’t melt.


Won’t be many set up to make the ride worthwhile


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> outwest, no one even noticed you got 400. congrats old buddy for sneaking in and getting it. i owe you a drink. and before you start fw I'll pay for it.


 Day late and a dollar short... Look at post 20409.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning and thanks again to everybody wishing me well and praying for me.
Not much difference from yesterday to today except my temp has risen to 100.
I had a hellish night last night. Hard to sleep when you're up hacking up crap all night. 
I honestly cannot remember the last time I was sick. Including playing Santa which is prolly not goning to happen this year. I can just see it now, a virtual Santa Claus.

I just saw on the tube, today is National Hot Dog Day. Eat 'em up for me. I don't have an appetite.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> . and the reason he went diving was he knew i could never get under the water far enough to install the plug because i float...LOL. *my dil installed the plug, so if it wasn't tight you can jump her.*


Now, now Sherm...with blaming someone else for your responsibilities ...the 'liberalness' in you is starting to ooze out.
While d-n-l may have put the plug in, it's up to the skipper to check everything before you set sail.
Everyone that boats knows the skipper is ultimately responsible to insure his vessel is sea worthy before setting sail.
Speaking of checking everything...did you pull the boat out and make sure there is no fishing line wrapped around the prop seal area?
Or at least throw poor ole son back in the water with scuba gear and make him check it out.
Would hate to see you guys get stranded 5 mi out with a burnt up lower unit.



sherman51 said:


> outwest, no one even noticed you got 400. congrats old buddy for sneaking in and getting it. *i owe you a drink*. and before you start fw I'll pay for it.


Outwest...please be on the safe side, stay hydrated in this heat and carry plenty of water with you...


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 367681


...and doubloons.


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Now, now Sherm...with blaming someone else for your responsibilities ...the 'liberal' side of you is coming out.
> While d-n-l may have put the plug in, it's up to the skipper to check everything before you set sail.
> Everyone that boats knows the skipper is ultimately responsible to insure his vessel is sea worthy before setting sail.
> Speaking of checking everything...did you pull the boat out and make sure there is no fishing line wrapped around the prop seal area?
> Or at least throw poor ole son back in the water with scuba gear and make him check it out.
> Would hate to see you guys get stranded 5 mi out with a burnt up lower unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Outwest...please be on the safe side, stay hydrated in this heat and carry plenty of water with you...


Retired truck driver. We always did a pretrip inspection before heading out lol


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Retired truck driver. We always did a pretrip inspection before heading out lol


Yep...and as the driver/skipper of that rig, I bet you didn't have someone else kick your tires, check all fluids, lights and inspect rig for broken/hanging/loose parts to insure it would be safe out on the road. 
And if'n you drove a tanker...you would inspect the tank plugs to insure they were tight and secure.
Again...we know the skipper is responsible for their rig.
Hopefully Sherm pulled his boat out when he got back and not only checked for line around lower unit but double checked plug as well.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yep...and as the driver/skipper of that rig, I bet you didn't have someone else kick your tires, check all fluids, lights and inspect rig for broken/hanging/loose parts to insure it would be safe out on the road.
> And if'n you drove a tanker...you would inspect the tank plugs to insure they were tight and secure.
> Again...we know the skipper is responsible for their rig.
> Hopefully Sherm pulled his boat out when he got back and not only checked for line around lower unit but double checked plug as well.


why you always picking on Poor ol Sherm You know he has bad luck like the guy on the Flintstones....Schleprock


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> today is National Hot Dog Day. Eat 'em up for me


 Lazy, I'm gonna put burgers n dogs, along with a few brats on the grill for dinner, I'll eat two, maybe three for ya.
Good luck n hang in there !


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> why you always picking on Poor ol Sherm You know he has bad luck like the guy on the Flintstones....Schleprock


Nope...no way...not gonna do it...you're not gonna trick me and get me to go there.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Shhhh! You guys are distracting him from catching carp


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> Shhhh! You guys are distracting him from catching carp


 You can't distract us carp chasers-- our focas is like a laser beam--- and legendary !
Some day they'll write songs about us 
Good luck


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Put some gas in the fuel tank and turn the fuel lever on.
If'n you pull that spark plug, spray bout a half can of startin fluid in the hole, take your cig lighter out and light it down by the hole to make sure you have some startin fluid in there it should fire.


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Lazy, I'm gonna put burgers n dogs, along with a few brats on the grill for dinner, I'll eat two, maybe three for ya.
> Good luck n hang in there !


I've had a small bowl of oatmeal and 1/2 an apple today. Eat 'em up.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 367741


The spark plug filter is installed backwards. Turn it around.


----------



## dem5349

I just wasted six days reading every post on this thread.


----------



## ress

Does your face hurt from laughing?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

dem5349 said:


> I just *wasted *six days reading every post on this thread.


*WASTED*...Blasphemy!!!
You ain't from around here are ya???
If'n you feel those six days were wasted, you have clearly overlooked a monumental mountain of wisdom and extremely valuable info brought to you free of charge by some of the most ingenious,intellectual,informative individuals this side of Big Walnut Creek.
I'll have you know...the derailer members that have contributed to this life altering thread consists of a notorious, world renowned attorney, more than a few prominent doctors, famous explorers, inventors, financial experts,aviators and multiple types of engineers.
There are boat builders,gun builders, professional fishermen,hunters and trappers.
Yes...long story short...this glorious thread was surely composed by the OGF 'cream of the crop'.
Since you apparently did NOT get anything out of this thread the first time you read it...your assignment for you to become an upstanding member of this elite group is to start over and re-read it again and report back when you have better clarity of this threads content.

As a FYI...if'n you go here...you can learn to read much faster and your comprehension skills will greatly increase:
https://www.google.com/search?clien...2ahUKEwiY66S22uHqAhUXQ80KHQGwCdoQgOQBegQIChAP


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> The spark plug filter is installed backwards. Turn it around.


He might need to re-charge his flux capacitor.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 367761


It's set up for the OGF pissin contest.......


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> It's set up for the OGF pissin contest.......


It’s not far enough we have pros


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 1basshunter

Hay uncle Sherman it’s been over 24 hrs and no pictures of all them monster fish I told you to just post that same old fish you always do


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman I just got this one off my dock using a Rooster tail and was able to post it within minutes


----------



## Saugeye Tom

dem5349 said:


> I just wasted six days reading every post on this thread.


Lmao...new guys. Huh


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hope Sherm didn’t sink his plug might have came out again


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hope Sherm didn’t sink his plug might have came out again


It will not be his fault that man would throw a baby under the bus just kidding Sherman. I think


----------



## 0utwest

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hope Sherm didn’t sink his plug might have came out again


I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to jinx him ! I am also thinking he got close to that charter boat thinking it might be my neighbor (that has the custom spoons from fastwater) and had his son put on that scuba outfit to go down and check them out !


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao...new guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just don't get it.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 367741


have you tried replacing the muffler bearing?



dem5349 said:


> I just wasted six days reading every post on this thread.


but just think of the achievement you completed.

for everyone who thinks the plug wasn't installed properly, you are all wrong. there wouldn't have been a problem if not for the tow line getting tangled in the plug. and he had a steel cable attached to the end of his tow line which didn't help anything.


----------



## garhtr

Morning gentlemen !
Hopefully my innertubes arrive today, I'm anxious to get "back on the road again"
Enjoy your day and make the most of it.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys


----------



## 1basshunter

Morning garhtr, ant all the rest of you and in joy your day 
I have a new supervisor that is going to start working today and hasn’t ever worked in a Union environment hopefully I will get to break him in soon​


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> have you tried replacing the muffler bearing?
> 
> 
> 
> but just think of the achievement you completed.
> 
> for everyone who thinks the plug wasn't installed properly, you are all wrong. there wouldn't have been a problem if not for the tow line getting tangled in the plug. and he had a steel cable attached to the end of his tow line which didn't help anything.


Well? Where’s the pics at? No fish report?


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Morning garhtr, ant all the rest of you and in joy your day
> I have a new supervisor that is going to start working today and hasn’t ever worked in a Union environment hopefully I will get to break him in soon​


I was the substitute payroll manager for a week when the payroll manager went on vacation. Thought I had done everything right but came into work on payday and the forge plant had a wildcat strike. I was afraid to go into the office but luckily the union went on strike for something else. I was sure I had screwed up a crane operator's pay or something. That union in Marion was very militant. They were always filing grievances against the office workers.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 367769


Welcome back brother.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Well? Where’s the pics at? No fish report?










I helped him out this Is the only known verified picture of a fish he’s ever caught


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Welcome back brother.


 How you feeling today Lazy ?
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> How you feeling today Lazy ?
> Good luck !


Thanks brother. I still have body aches, sore throat, and just feel run down and beat up. Zero energy or appetite.


----------



## Redheads

Hate to hear,Hope you feel better soon.

good luck


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Well? Where’s the pics at? No fish report?


the fishing report hasn't been that great. between the rain and big waves the fishing has been limited. my son and i got out for awhile yester afternoon but the waves drove us off the lake. i got a 29 incher and my son got a 24" before we gave up. went out today and caught 50 shorts and 4 keepers. we quit at 11:30.



Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks brother. I still have body aches, sore throat, and just feel run down and beat up. Zero energy or appetite.


you should start feeling better soon. i sent prayers for you starting yesterday.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Well? Where’s the pics at? No fish report?


here are the few pictures I've taken.


----------



## pawcat

Those are some nice lookin carp sherm.......congrats!!!


----------



## sherman51

pawcat said:


> Those are some nice lookin carp sherm.......congrats!!!


thank you. were going to get into them tomorrow.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> here are the few pictures I've taken.
> View attachment 367827
> View attachment 367829
> View attachment 367831
> View attachment 367833
> View attachment 367835
> View attachment 367837
> View attachment 367839
> View attachment 367841
> View attachment 367843
> View attachment 367845


Fake news  good job Sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

We got ours


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 367807
> I helped him out this Is the only known verified picture of a fish he’s ever caught


His buddies caught that


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> His buddies caught that


Could it have been Photoshopped  

we may have to hire an top notch private investors but at least we will know the truth


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Could it have been Photoshopped
> 
> we may have to hire an top notch private investors but at least we will know the truth


let me assure you i wouldn't do that with a mangey old carp...LOL.


----------



## sherman51

someone else will have to snipe 500 as I'm going fishing.


----------



## MagicMarker

Get up and get at everyone


----------



## MagicMarker

It’s been awhile


----------



## MagicMarker

That I tried


----------



## MagicMarker

To get it done


----------



## MagicMarker

So I will


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning and everyone have a great day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good sniping MM and good morning to you and everybody.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys hope you all have a great day and good luck fishing today Sherman you will need a lot of it


----------



## Saugeyefisher

The "Cleverlys" version of no diggity by black street is oddly good. Look it up.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good afternoon guys,Walleyes were jumping in the boat this morning. Couldn’t keep lines in the water


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> The "Cleverlys" version of no diggity by black street is oddly good. Look it up.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ooaammm... I had to hit play again....


----------



## garhtr

Finally got my bike fixed and I'm rolling all over town 
Stopped at a farmers market (after going back home for my backpack) got a $3 watermelon, $2 cantaloupe and a dozen corn. Corn was a little dry looking and $6 which seems a tad high but I can't live without corn on the cob--- brats,corn and cantaloupe for dinner, might even drink a beer--- or two.
I didn't need tomatoes (thankfully) slicers were $4.50 lb  and he had some green for $3.50. I'm not much of a Hagler but could've probably got a little better price.
Maybe a nite ride/fishing trip tonight and Hopefully I can find some garage and yard sales to pedal around too soon.
Good luck n good fishing !


----------



## bobk

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ooaammm... I had to hit play again....


I gotta say that’s a good tune. Played it twice myself while sipping one on the deck.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good afternoon guys,Walleyes were jumping in the boat this morning. Couldn’t keep lines in the water


Real men catch carp. 

I got your back Sherman.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Real men catch carp.
> 
> I got your back Sherman.


Then what do real men do with those carp after they catch 'em?

Here's a catchy little ditty.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Then what do real men do with those carp after they catch 'em?
> 
> Here's a catchy little ditty.


Heck if I know. I don’t catch those 
slimy things. I’m just trying to help Sherman.  
You hanging in there?


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Then what do real men do with those carp after they catch 'em?


 Smoke-em ---- Grill-em ---- Cook-em up in a stew, taste like across between gobey and Sheepshead  Good for what ails ya !
(Hope you're feeling okay lazy)
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys hope you all have a great day and good luck fishing today Sherman you will need a lot of it


they make the greatest soup.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Heck if I know. I don’t catch those
> slimy things. I’m just trying to help Sherman.
> You hanging in there?


Thanks everybody. I rolled up and the gal asked to see a photo ID. I showed here my license and she said ok. Tilt your head back into your headrest. (The headrest so I couldn't back out) I thought she was going to ram that qtip looking thingy out the back of my head. It felt like a sharp pencil.
Kinda reminded me of when Swartzenneger pulled that tracking device outta his nose in that movie about Mars er something. I hope I never have to do that bullcrap again.
Results in 48 to 72 hrs.

It was a GHOST TOWN.


----------



## MagicMarker

Where’s Sherm’s daily fishing report? We’re not getting our money’s worth on his fishing reports


----------



## pawcat

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks everybody. I rolled up and the gal asked to see a photo ID. I showed here my license and she said ok. Tilt your head back into your headrest. (The headrest so I couldn't back out) I thought she was going to ram that qtip looking thingy out the back of my head. It felt like a sharp pencil.
> Kinda reminded me of when Swartzenneger pulled that tracking device outta his nose in that movie about Mars er something. I hope I never have to do that bullcrap again.
> Results in 48 to 72 hrs.
> 
> It was a GHOST TOWN.


Good luck lazy............Is fastwawa takin care of the girls for ya?


----------



## bassplayer

Good Mornin' everyone!!!! Hope everyone has a great day today!!


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks everybody. I rolled up and the gal asked to see a photo ID. I showed here my license and she said ok. Tilt your head back into your headrest. (The headrest so I couldn't back out) I thought she was going to ram that qtip looking thingy out the back of my head. It felt like a sharp pencil.
> Kinda reminded me of when Swartzenneger pulled that tracking device outta his nose in that movie about Mars er something. I hope I never have to do that bullcrap again.
> Results in 48 to 72 hrs.
> 
> It was a GHOST TOWN.


Hmmm...where are all these lines of people getting tested we keep hearing about?

Are you feeling any better...or about the same?
Buddy of mine contracted covid and felt really bad for about a week to 1 1/2 wks. Weak as a cat, ran fever(highest while being sick was 103), nausea, headaches, no appetite, body ached all over, lost sense of smell and taste.
After about week...week-1 1/2...his fever started breaking and he started feeling a bit better. He would wake up one morning with normal temp and by the end of the day, his sense of smell started to return. His temp would spike again, sometimes only by a half degree and he would loose all smell again. The roller coaster ride with his temp seemed to dictate his sense of smell. This went on for about 2-2 1/2wks. until his temp finally quit spiking and he got his smell back. He didn't regain taste from the onset regardless of temp until about 3wks later.
Eating/drinking...he just didn't want to eat/drink period. But he forced himself to do so and started drinking protein/vitamin drinks such as Ensure along with eating soups.

He was diagnosed about 2mos. ago.(Think it was first of June).
Talked to him last week and he said while he has been symptom free, he is still very weak and definitely not yet 100%.
Again...hope you get feelin better...continued prayer...



MagicMarker said:


> Where’s Sherm’s daily fishing report? We’re not getting our money’s worth on his fishing reports


Prolly usin some kinda new fangled, super long range fish detecting fishin pole CVA told him about.
And since Sherm is the one that always says "pics or it didn't happen", we want pics...or it didn't happen.



pawcat said:


> Good luck lazy............*Is fastwawa takin care of the girls for ya?*


Ewe know I'm just the fellar for that mission.


----------



## Redheads

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks everybody. I rolled up and the gal asked to see a photo ID. I showed here my license and she said ok. Tilt your head back into your headrest. (The headrest so I couldn't back out) I thought she was going to ram that qtip looking thingy out the back of my head. It felt like a sharp pencil.
> Kinda reminded me of when Swartzenneger pulled that tracking device outta his nose in that movie about Mars er something. I hope I never have to do that bullcrap again.
> Results in 48 to 72 hrs.
> 
> It was a GHOST TOWN.


Good luck i hope you feel better soon.

I have heard the same about the test from others that its a bitch...I had to schedule a colonoscopy and was told i needed to have the COVID test done within 72 hours of having that procedure done.
I'm starting to think which procedure is worse and more invasive  
I guess ill wait until the test is no longer required before both ends are violated within a 72 hour period


----------



## 0utwest

MagicMarker said:


> Where’s Sherm’s daily fishing report? We’re not getting our money’s worth on his fishing reports


If he is not on the water this morning he might as well take a ride over to Pymatuning and jump in he will be in 7th Heaven !


----------



## Lazy 8

Redheads said:


> Good luck i hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I have heard the same about the test from others that its a bitch...I had to schedule a colonoscopy and was told i needed to have the COVID test done within 72 hours of having that procedure done.
> I'm starting to think which procedure is worse and more invasive
> I guess ill wait until the test is no longer required before both ends are violated within a 72 hour period


While the Roto Rooter test is way more invasive, you could care less. You'll be sleeping the best sleep of your life. 
The covid test is a sheep of a different color. While it is intense, it only lasts for seconds. 
I'd like to see them combine the 2 tests. While you're knocked out, roto root your sinuses.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Make the most of it


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...where are all these lines of people getting tested we keep hearing about?
> 
> Are you feeling any better...or about the same?
> Buddy of mine contracted covid and felt really bad for about a week to 1 1/2 wks. Weak as a cat, ran fever(highest while being sick was 103), nausea, headaches, no appetite, body ached all over, lost sense of smell and taste.
> After about week...week-1 1/2...his fever started breaking and he started feeling a bit better. He would wake up one morning with normal temp and by the end of the day, his sense of smell started to return. His temp would spike again, sometimes only by a half degree and he would loose all smell again. The roller coaster ride with his temp seemed to dictate his sense of smell. This went on for about 2-2 1/2wks. until his temp finally quit spiking and he got his smell back. He didn't regain taste from the onset regardless of temp until about 3wks later.
> Eating/drinking...he just didn't want to eat/drink period. But he forced himself to do so and started drinking protein/vitamin drinks such as Ensure along with eating soups.
> 
> He was diagnosed about 2mos. ago.(Think it was first of June).
> Talked to him last week and he said while he has been symptom free, he is still very weak and definitely not yet 100%.
> Again...hope you get feelin better...continued prayer...
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly usin some kinda new fangled, super long range fish detecting fishin pole CVA told him about.
> And since Sherm is the one that always says "pics or it didn't happen", we want pics...or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe know I'm just the fellar for that mission.


Fastwawa and everybody, I think your prayers worked because I am feeling better. 
I don't think I was as bad off as your buddy. I'm on day 5 and my low grade fever is gone. While I still can't smell or taste that well, I'll be surprised if the test results come back positive based on everything I've heard. 
You are right about the lack of people like me at the testing site. I was the only vehicle/person there. The only other vehicle there was the 2 people doing the testing. I had to wait 3 days for that?

Watching WSYX this morning, I see where Renoldsburg is offering covid testing today from 0900 to 1400 without an appt. 

One more thing, don't mess with Shermies girls or ewe'll be on his poop list.


----------



## MagicMarker

Hey Lazy. You keep talking bout going back and forth to WV. Was wondering what part? My wife is from southern WV from an old coal mining town that’s no longer there War Eagle. We’ve made a few trips that way over the years


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Make the most of it


 I'm trying 








A.M. bike ride n sausage gravy.
Unfortunately, now the work begins.
Good luck and Enjoy !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all, Sherman is in dreamland Catching monster walleyes he will post pictures of them As soon as his wife is able to Photoshop them for him


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> Sherman is in dreamland Catching monster walleyes


You know that old saying--"even a blind hog finds an acorn on occasion"
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Got our 18 in an hour 45 this morning. They were chomping. 2 fish ohios


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Hey Lazy. You keep talking bout going back and forth to WV. Was wondering what part? My wife is from southern WV from an old coal mining town that’s no longer there War Eagle. We’ve made a few trips that way over the years





MagicMarker said:


> Hey Lazy. You keep talking bout going back and forth to WV. Was wondering what part? My wife is from southern WV from an old coal mining town that’s no longer there War Eagle. We’ve made a few trips that way over the years


Copy that.


----------



## MagicMarker

She said that was where they went when they had money to spend. Said that was where all the stores were. Lol


----------



## Snakecharmer

0utwest said:


> If he is not on the water this morning he might as well take a ride over to Pymatuning and jump in he will be in 7th Heaven !
> View attachment 368031
> View attachment 368033


loved that place as a 5 yr old. Think about it whenever I throw away stale bread.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Copy that. Ask your wife if she's heard of Bluefield.


You did... twice...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> *While I still can't smell or taste that well*, I'll be surprised if the test results come back positive based on everything I've heard.
> You are right about the lack of people like me at the testing site. I was the only vehicle/person there. The only other vehicle there was the 2 people doing the testing. I had to wait 3 days for that?
> 
> Watching WSYX this morning, I see where Renoldsburg is offering covid testing today from 0900 to 1400 without an appt.
> 
> One more thing, don't mess with Shermies girls or ewe'll be on his poop list.


Yep, I've heard people say you don't smell good.....LOL


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> You did... twice...


I'm sick. Gimme a break.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Yep, I've heard people say you don't smell good.....LOL


Is today Saturday?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Is today Saturday?


Yep, thanks for the reminder. Now where did I put the soap?


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I'm trying
> View attachment 368049
> 
> A.M. bike ride n sausage gravy.
> Unfortunately, now the work begins.
> Good luck and Enjoy !


i thought i was the only one who ate maters with b&g pickles too


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> i thought i was the only one who ate maters with b&g pickles too


 I thought all hillbillies ate tomatoes with b&g 
I'll try the pickles soon !


----------



## Snakecharmer

what's b&g?


----------



## Lazy 8

Guys, check out the video I posted over on EZ's Glock thread. Will that video get her thread locked up?


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> what's b&g?


 Biscuits n gravy , tomatoes are a bonus !


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wife and son wanted to go this afternoon so we went out and got theirs also. Nice grade of fish between 21 to 26 in.Fun fished for awhile also.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Guys, check out the video I posted over on EZ's Glock thread. Will that video get her thread locked up?


Naahhh!



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 368315
> Wife and son wanted to go this afternoon so we went out and got theirs also. Nice grade of fish between 21 to 26 in.Fun fished for awhile also.


Man BK...no wonder Sherm can't catch any eyes...your catchin em all.


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Naahhh!
> 
> 
> 
> Man BK...no wonder Sherm can't catch any eyes...your catchin em all.


Sherm? Sherm who? Just kidding seems he’s missing in action today


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 368315
> Wife and son wanted to go this afternoon so we went out and got theirs also. Nice grade of fish between 21 to 26 in.Fun fished for awhile also.


Were they still hittin them custom spoons this afternoon like they were this mornin BK?



MagicMarker said:


> Sherm? Sherm who? Just kidding *seems he’s missing in action today*


From the looks of Outwest and BK's 'actions' today, he should have been on here early askin them how they're catchin all them beautiful eyes every day. They've been catchin some dandy's.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Where’s Sherm’s daily fishing report? We’re not getting our money’s worth on his fishing reports


we havent been getting a lot of fish. and i havent been taking pictures. will try and take some today.



MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Make the most of it


i could swear its sunday. good morning everyone.



1basshunter said:


> Good morning all, Sherman is in dreamland Catching monster walleyes he will post pictures of them As soon as his wife is able to Photoshop them for him


LOL, i had a good laugh.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Were they still hittin them custom spoons this afternoon like they were this mornin BK?
> 
> 
> 
> From the looks of Outwest and BK's 'actions' today, he should have been on here early askin them how they're catchin all them beautiful eyes every day. They've been catchin some dandy's.


Good morning guys. It’s going to be a great day! I have to take a break today from fishing Because all of our arms are tired . Man we are blessed to have such a great fishery in the back yard. Yes FW those spoons were so great that on the afternoon trip I ran only 1 dipsy because it got to be to much work, always reeling and resetting


----------



## ress

Should have been our youngest son's wedding yesterday. She lives in Toronto and he Dearborn Mi. Rescheduled for next July. Hope the border is open by then. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Morning ! 
Enjoy this day.
Gonna run over and visit the G-kids, maybe take-em out for brunch  Hope they're up. 
Son is going out of town so I guess I'll bring the dog back for 4-5 days.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Guys, check out the video I posted over on EZ's Glock thread. Will that video get her thread locked up?


Her ?


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Morning !
> Enjoy this day.
> Gonna run over and visit the G-kids, maybe take-em out for brunch  Hope they're up.
> Son is going out of town so I guess I'll bring the dog back for 4-5 days.
> Good luck and good fishing !


You’re a lucky man. We haven’t seen our grandkids since this virus started. Tired of it all.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Should have been our youngest son's wedding yesterday. She lives in Toronto and he Dearborn Mi. Rescheduled for next July. Hope the border is open by then.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I'm sorry that their wedding got delayed. My nephew got married this spring just before the virus got bad( Feb 22) and I heard yesterday that they both have the virus along with several members of her family. Crazy times.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning guys. It’s going to be a great day! I have to take a break today from fishing Because all of our arms are tired . Man we are blessed to have such a great fishery in the back yard. Yes FW those spoons were so great that on the afternoon trip I ran only 1 dipsy because it got to be to much work, always reeling and resetting


You poor thing. Take some aspirin and get some rest. Maybe by tomorrow you will feel better and you can go fishing again.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> You’re a lucky man. We haven’t seen our grandkids since this virus started. Tired of it all.


Go see them!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Go see them!


I wish we could. . Both grandkids are adopted. The youngest has downs with a compromised immune system. My daughter is being very careful. It sucks for us but I understand her decision.


----------



## 0utwest

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 368315
> 
> Wife and son wanted to go this afternoon so we went out and got theirs also. Nice grade of fish between 21 to 26 in.Fun fished for awhile also.


Me and the girlfriend got out last night also and brought home 8 ( 18-24 in. ) We went out to about 75ft and marked good fish but man they were deep , Caught a catfish that had to weigh at least 5-6 lbs while trolling but we released it . We need to get the fastwater custom spoons back from my neighbor (charter boat) so we can catch them again like Buckcarp1 . We did struggle a little but only had 2 throw backs and a couple white bass , Any one know if the catfish would have been good to eat ? She wanted to keep it but i didn't even know what kind it was and was shocked to have caught it .


----------



## bobk

Probably was a channel catfish. They taste better than carp.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I agree with bobk probably a channel.


----------



## ress

I caught one once on Erie that looked like a chunk of tire tread. All black and lumpy. Ugly! Never going to keep one from there. Gin clear reservoir water yes.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

ress said:


> Never going to keep one from there.


Chances are the catfish are eating off the same menu as the walleye, same with those nasty ole-sheepfish , try one you might enjoy it 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> I caught one once on Erie that looked like a chunk of tire tread. All black and lumpy. Ugly! Never going to keep one from there. Gin clear reservoir water yes.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Erie is gin clear where I’m going....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Channel ca . Good eating


----------



## garhtr

My best friend, body guard and probably constant companion for the next few days, guess I'll do more walking than bike riding 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Snakecharmer

Enjoy....Proud to be an American.


----------



## ress

Didn't get the pic but me too! God's county!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Didn't get the pic but me too! God's county!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


It's a song if you click on it..


----------



## Lazy 8

A damn good one^^^


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Looks like rain this afternoon. Make the most out of this morning


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys hope you all have a great day today


----------



## garhtr

Morning -- hope some of that rain finds us later.
Enjoy your day !
Good luck.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Probably was a channel catfish. They taste better than carp.


a lot of channel gets caught while walleye fishing. myself i don't like channel. but its a good fish for most people to eat. a lot of restaurants down south pride there selfs on there channel cat dinners.

good morning guys.









she caught our only steelhead so far.









this is the size most of the walleye have been.










here is what can be caught. a nice 29 incher along with another great fish.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman sent me some of his pictures of his fishing trip so I could post them for everyone to enjoy. Looks like he was doing great


----------



## bobk

^^ Lmao, you’re not right.


----------



## ress

X2!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 368589
> View attachment 368591
> View attachment 368593
> Sherman sent me some of his pictures of his fishing trip so I could post them for everyone to enjoy. Looks like he was doing great


Photoshopped!


----------



## Lazy 8

BH, ewe been hanging around Fastwawa again?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 368589
> View attachment 368591
> View attachment 368593
> Sherman sent me some of his pictures of his fishing trip so I could post them for everyone to enjoy. Looks like he was doing great


photo shopped


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> BH, ewe been hanging around Fastwawa again?


feeling better?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> feeling better?


Thanks brother. Yes and no. I'm still weak and coughing up a bunch of crap. Zero energy.


----------



## ress

Cooler and less humid weather coming, that's got to help. Keep posting in the Classic Rock thread I sure like those tunes! Next time post Rush 2112.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 368589
> View attachment 368591
> View attachment 368593
> Sherman sent me some of his pictures of his fishing trip so I could post them for everyone to enjoy. Looks like he was doing great


Yep...no doubt about it...photoshopped for sure


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm still weak and coughing up a bunch of crap.


Check to make sure the Doc didn't put a cork in the other end...Hang in there Lazy, my niece is going on 3 weeks with the virus.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Check to make sure the Doc didn't put a cork in the other end...Hang in there Lazy, my niece is going on 3 weeks with the virus.


Thanks Snakey. I just received my results...negative for Covid-19!!!
Now I'm on a 5 day Zpak for an upper respiratory infection. Basically 6 days with the infection and nothing but Tylenol. 
Thanks for everybody's prayers...they worked!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Snakey. I just received my results...negative for Covid-19!!!
> Now I'm on a 5 day Zpak for an upper respiratory infection. Basically 6 days with the infection and nothing but Tylenol.
> Thanks for everybody's prayers...they worked!


Thank the Lord! Great news.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Thank the Lord! Great news.


X2
Best news of the day for sure


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherms boat?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Yep...no doubt about it...photoshopped for sure


No way are dear uncle Sherman would never never do something that low down  that man should be someone that we all look up to


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 368571


 I don't see the problem unless there's golf clubs buried under all that fishing equipment


----------



## Burkcarp1

Dp


----------



## ress

Whew!! I"am glad that's all.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Dp


----------



## 1basshunter

Where in the world is Sherman he starting to be like (Where Waldo) boy o boy when you’re trying to help a gentleman like him out and defend his impeccable honor he is know where to be found  thank Sherman for all your lack of help


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy,
I was going to send you a private message, but “ conversation” doesn’t show up when I click on you?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Snipe for Sherm.....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Missed it by this much.... 


52 minutes...


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Missed it by this much....
> 
> 
> 52 minutes...


That’s because he was doing it for Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Lazy,
> I was going to send you a private message, but “ conversation” doesn’t show up when I click on you?


Message sent...no sniping.


----------



## MagicMarker

Finished the other wagon


----------



## ress

WOW very nice work MM!


----------



## MagicMarker

ress said:


> WOW very nice work MM!


Most of the wood came out of one tree ( log)


----------



## bobk

You’re definitely taking advantage of the saw mill. Looks great


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Snakey. I just received my results...negative for Covid-19!!!
> Now I'm on a 5 day Zpak for an upper respiratory infection. Basically 6 days with the infection and nothing but Tylenol.
> Thanks for everybody's prayers...they worked!


Why didn’t they put you on the zpak right away? Wasted days of treatment. They could adjust if the test dictated. Glad you don’t have the dreaded covid though!


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Why didn’t they put you on the zpak right away? Wasted days of treatment. They could adjust if the test dictated. Glad you don’t have the dreaded covid though!


GREAT QUESTION! I've been miserable for a week.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Most of the wood came out of one tree ( log)


Why no bumpers or cattle racks? Just use ratchet straps?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Why no bumpers or cattle racks? Just use ratchet straps?


Did it the easy way. Just a flat bed


----------



## bobk

It’s not Saturday


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Saturday


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys. Headed to the lake


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys the wife and I are going to the gun range today she would like to shoot the hellcat and one of the AR’s then to the gun store for More ammo and a gun..


----------



## garhtr

Good morning everyone and enjoy !
Got a little rain yesterday but not enough.


Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning guys. Headed to the lake


If ya bump into Sherman tell him I said hello 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Great day to be alive.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Feels like a Saturday


It’s definitely Tuesday. I don’t wear a mask on Saturday’s. Just left a customer with a sign on the door stating you must wear a mask to enter. Put on my oxygen depleting device and go in. The owner has no mask on. Lmao.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys the wife and I are going to the gun range today she would like to shoot the hellcat and one of the AR’s then to the gun store for More ammo and a gun..


You sure picked the worst time to buy ammo and guns. What you buying now?


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> You sure picked the worst time to buy ammo and guns


 I was certainly unaware there was a bad time to buy guns, ammo or fishing gear 
Good luck !


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> I was certainly unaware there was a bad time to buy guns, ammo or fishing gear
> Good luck !


When they hose you on the price it’s a bad time. .52 per round for 9mm is just silly.


----------



## RGonzales714

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys the wife and I are going to the gun range today she would like to shoot the hellcat and one of the AR’s then to the gun store for More ammo and a gun..


I was thinking of purchasing a Hellcat, anything you don't like about it? Which model do you have?


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> When they hose you on the price it’s a bad time. .52 per round for 9mm is just silly.


Not Worried about the price and neither is my wife


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Not Worried about the price and neither is my wife


I guess it was you I saw yesterday on buckeye lake.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> You sure picked the worst time to buy ammo and guns. What you buying now?


Springfield XD 40 subcompact


----------



## 1basshunter

RGonzales714 said:


> I was thinking of purchasing a Hellcat, anything you don't like about it? Which model do you have?










I did get the sub red dot sight for it i’m not a big fan of 9mm I don’t believe it has enough stopping power you’re better off with a 40


----------



## Lazy 8

I don't know if he was being sarcastic or serious but a friend said he's not standing in a line outside of Vances only to find he's allowed to buy one box of ammo. 
Any truth?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I don't know if he was being sarcastic or serious but a friend said he's not standing in a line outside of Vances only to find he's allowed to buy one box of ammo.
> Any truth?


Probably so. Most places are putting limits on ammo. I was placing an order for a few cases and before I could get done 2 of the items were already out of stock. It's all bh's fault.


----------



## Burkcarp1

It took awhile this morning 2 1/2 hrs for 18 but we got er done


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> I don't know if he was being sarcastic or serious but a friend said he's not standing in a line outside of Vances only to find he's allowed to buy one box of ammo.
> Any truth?


 one box of a 1000 rounds...but you can still buy like 3 box’s of 50 rounds


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Probably so. Most places are putting limits on ammo. I was placing an order for a few cases and before I could get done 2 of the items were already out of stock. It's all bh's fault.


Sorry Bobk, I don’t know that you was shopping also


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> I guess it was you I saw yesterday on buckeye lake.
> View attachment 368713


All I was doing was trying to keep you happy with Sherman doing his Pole dancing striptease act for you and this is how you repay me


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> All I was doing was trying to keep you happy with Sherman doing his Pole dancing striptease act for you and this is how you repay me


Sherman pole dancing? Now I know why you bought another gun.


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> Sherman pole dancing? Now I know why you bought another gun.


That’s a thought to rethink


----------



## Hatchetman

Sitting in the Vegas airport for the next three hours waiting for my flight to Pitts. I now know how big this place is, my incoming flight gate was as far away from my connecting gate as you could get and still be in this damned place. Just spent 7 days in lovely California, what a screwed up state!!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hatchetman said:


> Sitting in the Vegas airport for the next three hours waiting for my flight to Pitts. I now know how big this place is, my incoming flight gate was as far away from my connecting gate as you could get and still be in this damned place. Just spent 7 days in lovely California, what a screwed up state!!!!


Surprise!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> All I was doing was trying to keep you happy with Sherman doing his Pole dancing striptease act for you and this is how you repay me


Thank BH, I owe you for this mental pic.


----------



## Lazy 8

MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION...IF YOU RECEIVED ANY MYSTERY SEEDS IN THE MAIL, THEY ARE NOT FROM ME.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.10...hina/530-34a0f71e-7eec-4ffc-b586-55de4fe7cdd0


----------



## M R DUCKS

Vances
From what I understand, 
1 friend waited in line....that was to look at/buy a gun,
Other sales were as normal, no line....well, as normal as times are.
Another friend said IF it was over 100 rounds, limit 1 box, he tried to buy their 1200 round box ( he purchased same a few days prior), and they said NO!


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Vances
> From what I understand,
> 1 friend waited in line....that was to look at/buy a gun,
> Other sales were as normal, no line....well, as normal as times are.
> Another friend said IF it was over 100 rounds, limit 1 box, he tried to buy their 1200 round box ( he purchased same a few days prior), and they said NO!


Isn't most of the ammo behind the counter where you take a number like buying a weapon?


----------



## 1basshunter

M R DUCKS said:


> Vances
> From what I understand,
> 1 friend waited in line....that was to look at/buy a gun,
> Other sales were as normal, no line....well, as normal as times are.
> Another friend said IF it was over 100 rounds, limit 1 box, he tried to buy their 1200 round box ( he purchased same a few days prior), and they said NO!


Yesterday I got the 1200 round box with not even a blink of an eye from them may be They do that when they were low on ammo or waiting on a truck to restock


----------



## 0utwest

Where is Shermies fishing Report ? Maybe he did go over to Pymatuning and jump in after seeing all those carp pics !


----------



## 1basshunter

He’s more than likely doing something and don’t have any Signal at least that’s what I hope

Or he’s doing a private poll dance for Bobk,​


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> He’s more than likely doing something and don’t have any Signal at least that’s what I hope
> 
> Or he’s doing a private poll dance for Bobk,​


Hey now! That’s enough of that talk.


----------



## sherman51

getting up early and going to bed early its hard to find thev time to keep up on here.



1basshunter said:


> View attachment 368589
> View attachment 368591
> View attachment 368593
> Sherman sent me some of his pictures of his fishing trip so I could post them for everyone to enjoy. Looks like he was doing great


the fishing has been tough for us without being set up to run wire. but were having a great time. im going to attempt a few pictures so bear with me.

well, I'm not doing something right. I'll try again tomorrow. I downloaded them from my phone but can't get them to post. I need my camera back.




M R DUCKS said:


> Snipe for Sherm.....


i hadnt got home from fishing then, so thank you.



MagicMarker said:


> Finished the other wagon
> View attachment 368649
> View attachment 368651
> View attachment 368653


you hasve just done a fantastic job on those trailers.


----------



## garhtr

Morning gents !
Beautiful morning to walk the dog.
Enjoy n good luck and good fishing.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Go get it done today


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Morning gents !
> Beautiful morning to walk the dog.
> Enjoy n good luck and good fishing.


good morning to you all.

i'll take luck over good any day.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys make the most of your day.. that way you can skew off tomorrow


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning all, cooler weather on the horizon.


----------



## Hatchetman

Good morning all!! What a wonderful morning to wake up to here in Ohio rather than that nuthouse state of California ....Love my kids but they can keep that state....


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> Hey now! That’s enough of that talk.


Could be worse....Lap Dance....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Good morning all!! What a wonderful morning to wake up to here in Ohio rather than that nuthouse state of California ....Love my kids but they can keep that state....


They must be in Southern Cal.
Have family in northern Cal. but have been to both northern and southern several times and you wouldn't even think it's the same state. Matters of fact...most of the people I've talked to in northern Cali wishes they would make southern Cali its own state.
Same with people that live in upstate NY think about NYC.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Could be worse....Lap Dance....


Dam it that was a good one and I’m glad someone pick up my slack


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> Could be worse....Lap Dance....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The hooker patriot club has been created. PM for more info


----------



## 1basshunter

How many Applications Are they taking for the hooker patriot club if it’s not too late can you please send me one


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> How many Applications Are they taking for the hooker patriot club if it’s not too late can you please send me one


Just explained to a person


----------



## bobk

I can’t be involved with hookers. My wife would beat my bunghole.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> I can’t be involved with hookers. My wife would beat my bunghole.


Hmmmm


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Invite sent


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> I can’t be involved with hookers. My wife would beat my bunghole.


You have been invited


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> How many Applications Are they taking for the hooker patriot club if it’s not too late can you please send me one


Your application has been accepted sir...thank u


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> They must be in Southern Cal.
> Have family in northern Cal. but have been to both northern and southern several times and you wouldn't even think it's the same state. Matters of fact...most of the people I've talked to in northern Cali wishes they would make southern Cali its own state.
> Same with people that live in upstate NY think about NYC.



Ya, they are in the San Diego area. My brother lives up north in the Napa Valley, he's says the same thing you said....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Guess I’m the first out of bed today


----------



## fastwater

Right behind ya MM...mornin...


----------



## garhtr

Finally some rain !
Weather guys calling for a soaker in my area, man can we use it.
Good luck !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

To those chosen for the sub fourm. Remember the pass word


----------



## ress

Oh Boy

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Guess I’m the first out of bed today





fastwater said:


> Right behind ya MM...mornin...


sorry guys but i was on my way fishing. should have just stayed home. the storms rolled through last night and just shut the eyes down. we fished from 6:30 until 1:00 and put 1 fish in the box. we marked the most fish i've ever marked but we tried everything we had but only 1 keeper all day, and gave it to a guy coming off the head boat.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> sorry guys but i was on my way fishing. should have just stayed home. the storms rolled through last night and just shut the eyes down. we fished from 6:30 until 1:00 and put 1 fish in the box. we marked the most fish i've ever marked but we tried everything we had but only 1 keeper all day, and gave it to a guy coming off the head boat.


Thinkin you should have hooked up with BK.
He slammed em again this a.m. in deep water.
Not sure how 0utwest did...haven't heard his report yet. But I think he was s'posed to meet that charter captain friend of his early this mornin to get those custom spoons back.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> To those chosen for the sub fourm. Remember the pass word


Enjoying the discounts...


----------



## Burkcarp1

They were snapping today got a choppy toward the end


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 369075
> They were snapping today got a choppy toward the end


Isn't your freezer full?


----------



## 1basshunter

Just got home from Vance with some ammo 1000 rounds


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry about that guys I screwed that up really good


----------



## ress

I got dizzy

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 369075
> They were snapping today got a choppy toward the end


Thx for the tip!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

You guys are killin em. 
Wish I could get off work and join ya.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You guys are killin em.
> Wish I could get off work and join ya.


I head back on Saturday. work Monday


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I head back on Saturday. work Monday


Knock em dead.
You goin deep with the #4 hammered spoons in the darker color?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Knock em dead.
> You goin deep with the #4 hammered spoons in the darker color?


28 to 35...90 back..wire


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Thinkin you should have hooked up with BK.
> He slammed em again this a.m. in deep water.
> Not sure how 0utwest did...haven't heard his report yet. But I think he was s'posed to meet that charter captain friend of his early this mornin to get those custom spoons back.


i believe bk is getting gis fish using wire. everybody i've talked to thats running wire has done real good. we were marking fish today but just couldnt get them to bite.

tomorror will fish out of geneva in 72' of water and see if we can get a pattern going. hell it was miserable out of conny yesterday and we still got 10 by noon.




Saugeye Tom said:


> I head back on Saturday. work Monday


are you fishing geneva tomorrow? we go by last chance on channel 68. give me a yell on the radio.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> i believe bk is getting gis fish using wire. everybody i've talked to thats running wire has done real good. we were marking fish today but just couldnt get them to bite.
> 
> tomorror will fish out of geneva in 72' of water and see if we can get a pattern going. hell it was miserable out of conny yesterday and we still got 10 by noon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you fishing geneva tomorrow? we go by last chance on channel 68. give me a yell on the radio.


Will do if the radio is working. Had issues today


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, is this you in the back of the boat munching down on a carp samich?


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman you need to get with the program and get some wire and spoons.... why is it taking so long to get with it


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Knock em dead.
> You goin deep with the #4 hammered spoons in the darker color?


He’s going deep for sure.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Will do if the radio is working. Had issues today


With all your gold nuggets just go buy another one.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> With all your gold nuggets just go buy another one.


He's got so many 'gold nuggets' he set up 4 Cannon Digi Troll 10 rigors at over $1300ea and only uses three. Said he put the other one on just so his rig didn't look uneven.








Think his rigors will extend to 54"s.
Prolly doesn't have any room left for his radio antenna.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> hell it was miserable out of conny yesterday *and we still got 10 by noon.*
> 
> are you fishing geneva tomorrow? we go by last chance on channel 68. give me a yell on the radio.


Remember your fav sayin...pics...or it didn't happen.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Remember your fav sayin...pics...or it didn't happen.


I've got some great pictures on google, i just cant figure out how to get them in my pictures so i can post them. but no pictures, it didn't happen.

good morning guys. today is my last day to fish. going home tomorrow.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Sherm...gotta use them riggers and wire to get down deep...60-65' and you'll be back in with a limit by 10-11a.m. .
Hope you spank em today.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkie is doing so well, I heard he's thinking about only 1 rod per fisherman, no need for three. 

Sniper alert....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning all. Sherm slay em and fill the cooler.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Soggy Tom has so much money, he molds his sinkers out of gold not lead. He says the gold shine helps to attract the fish. Who's to doubt him as no one has his money to duplicate the sinkers.


----------



## Snakecharmer

He also uses gold bullets in his black powder weapon. Says it improves the accuracy. Sherm maybe you need to borrow a few....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Tom laughs at the Lone Ranger using silver bullets....Gold mushrooms much better...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bang..........


----------



## garhtr

Morning gents !
Nearly 2" here yesterday and it was a long slow soaker, I can already see the plants perking up-- Calling for more Saturday.
Enjoy your day N Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

We had rain all day too you can see the stuff in garden grow from the house. Good morning guys. Gonna jump on the bike and hit a few garage sales today


----------



## meisjedog

Fishing was good during the rain!










Although there is nothing scarier than a loose and disobedient toothy critter flopping around between your legs in 20 FOW - I will say that! One of us was going overboard and at the moment it was undetermined who it would be!


----------



## meisjedog

Question: Why does Cabelas not open until 10 am? I am on the water by 9 am! Those are not even banker's hours - good grief! Yes, yes - they won't have what I need - I already know. We need a fishing store run by men/women who are up at the crack of dawn and don't stock every style of swimbait no one fished anyway!


----------



## meisjedog

Question #2:

Why has no one invented a cross between batman's wrist silk shooter and a cast net??? They sell those shotgun shells with nets, so size would not be an issue. It could even be a smaller spear gun looking device without the boom. Tried to throw my landing net at a school of shad yesterday - they were trapped on the bank. However, it was leashed and bounced back about 3 feet short - doh! That's one way to spook a school of shad I guess! Should have unhooked the tether, no, no, it will reach! ...right you idiot!


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> We had rain all day too you can see the stuff in garden grow from the house. Good morning guys. Gonna jump on the bike and hit a few garage sales today


 How come I can water twice a day with modest results but god comes along with one storm and the plants grow like crazy ?? 
You're lucky to have any yard/garage sales, been very few all summer near me.
My fav Saturday morning activity is pedaling around sales. We have a little community paper and people post the dates and addresses but this summer has been terrible.
Good luck !


----------



## Hatchetman

A while back I told you guys my BIL who is a CBP agent had the Chinese Virus. Well, he's doing fine, back to work and the doctor told him he has the antibodies for immunity. He was asked and agreed to donate plasma that they use to help others with the vaccine....Mighty proud of him....Few months ago he got a car with over 1.5 mil in meth hidden in it....


----------



## ress

I remember a guy bought a used truck and when he parked in his garage and closed the door in the morning his wife said she smells hay. Thought to look between the frame rails and there were 3 bricks stuffed in there.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> I remember a guy bought a used truck and when he parked in his garage and closed the door in the morning his wife said she smells hay. Thought to look between the frame rails and there were 3 bricks stuffed in there.


Maybe his wife can get a job as a narc dog?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody going to the Skipco Auction tomorrow? I would buy the Batmobile if I could get one of the cars. I could see 1basshunter in the Ghostbuster car and bobK driving EZ in the Delorean....

https://www.dispatch.com/news/20200...sterrsquos-ecto-1-replica-cars-up-for-auction


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> Sherm...gotta use them riggers and wire to get down deep...60-65' and you'll be back in with a limit by 10-11a.m. .
> Hope you spank em today.


we spent the 1st 2 hrs fishing deep with piss poor results. the fish were heavy on the bottom. but we were marking a few at 45' to 50' brought the baits up and pow, they started firing. we got all our downrigger hits set on 40' or 45' deep. we ended the day at 3:00 with 3 short of our limit. we had 15 keepers with a few shorts. they were all good fish. caugh 2 of the largest white bass i ever seen. also hit a school of jumbo drum...LOL. when i get the pictures loaded off my camera i'll post a couple of pictures.



ress said:


> I remember a guy bought a used truck and when he parked in his garage and closed the door in the morning his wife said she smells hay. Thought to look between the frame rails and there were 3 bricks stuffed in there.


i read a story about a guy buying a tank. while doing a search he found gold bars hidden in the tank.


----------



## 1basshunter

Dear uncle Sherman,if you’re not going to get with the program.... you just pissing in the wind


----------



## Burkcarp1

Went out tonight and it was insane, it took 1 hr 15 for 24 walleye


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody going to the Skipco Auction tomorrow? I would buy the Batmobile if I could get one of the cars. I could see 1basshunter in the Ghostbuster car and bobK driving EZ in the Delorean....
> 
> https://www.dispatch.com/news/20200...sterrsquos-ecto-1-replica-cars-up-for-auction


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody going to the Skipco Auction tomorrow? I would buy the Batmobile if I could get one of the cars. I could see 1basshunter in the Ghostbuster car and bobK driving EZ in the Delorean....
> 
> https://www.dispatch.com/news/20200...sterrsquos-ecto-1-replica-cars-up-for-auction


 Dang it, I wanted to drive the batmobile.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Went out tonight and it was insane, it took 1 hr 15 for 24 walleye


What took so long?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Went out tonight and it was insane, it took 1 hr 15 for 24 walleye


how many lines were you fishing? were you using wire? we are not set up for big boards and wire. we had 3 shy of our 3 man limit with 6 divers and 1 downrigger. we did lose a few before we got them back to the boat.


----------



## G.lock

Sherm, gold and tanks! I think you must have watched Kelly's Heros.


----------



## meisjedog

1basshunter said:


> Dear uncle Sherman,if you’re not going to get with the program.... you just pissing in the wind


Yes, Invite me along next time - It's been a good while since I've pissed into the wind!


----------



## fastwater

Gonna be a good day tater...


----------



## Hatchetman

Morning all you derailers....Nothing planned for the day, just play it by ear and dream of living closer to Erie....


----------



## garhtr

Morning !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> how many lines were you fishing? were you using wire? we are not set up for big boards and wire. we had 3 shy of our 3 man limit with 6 divers and 1 downrigger. we did lose a few before we got them back to the boat.


7 lines, 4 wires and 3 dipsys


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bassplayer

Mornin' everyone!! We're supposed to have some thunderstorms move in today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> Sherm, gold and tanks! I think you must have watched Kelly's Heros.


this is a true story as far as i know. he bought the tank from a war zone. pulled the panels off and sure enough found some gold bars hidden inside the tank. you can google gold found in tank.

good morning guys. got to go home today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Have a safe trip


----------



## meisjedog

sherman51 said:


> how many lines were you fishing? were you using wire? we are not set up for big boards and wire. we had 3 shy of our 3 man limit with 6 divers and 1 downrigger. we did lose a few before we got them back to the boat.


Come on Shermz, you've got a ship full of big boards and wire along with your crew, you just have to stop fishing from the dingy.


----------



## MagicMarker

Got started on the other half of the mill shed at the farm


----------



## Burkcarp1

Another good morning!


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 369295


Fanci boats r the bestes


----------



## Shad Rap

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 369357
> Another good morning!


I think you found those dead, they all have their throats slit...


----------



## Lazy 8

Shad Rap said:


> I think you found those dead, they all have their throats slit...


Maafeeosa walleyes.


----------



## Lazy 8

Who rolled up the sidewalks?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Who rolled up the sidewalks?


It’s raining. Sidewalks are slippery.


----------



## sherman51

Good morning guys. I wasn't resting, so I just got up, made coffee. Now I just finished off my 2nd cup. Sure wish I still had my old fishing buddies to help with the cost to go back up fishing again.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning everybody


----------



## garhtr

Morning men ! 
Enjoy your day and good luck and good fishing.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning. Looks like it rained all night


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



sherman51 said:


> Good morning guys. I wasn't resting, so I just got up, made coffee. Now I just finished off my 2nd cup. *Sure wish I still had my old fishing buddies to help with the cost to go back up fishing again.*


Give ya a hundo for that old ragged out Encore you got settin in the closet that you don't like and you'll never shoot again since you got that 'much mo betta' CVA. And another $100 for that semi trailer load of TP you got hoarded in the pole barn.


----------



## MagicMarker

Stopped at a garage sale sat. Guy had an encore with three barrels 444, 243, and muzzleloader. Wanted 850 for all. I thought about it and left. 30 min later I thought about it again and went back for it. And it was already sold


----------



## MagicMarker

Did buy a nice rifle at an auction last weekend though. Ruger Deerfield carbine 44 mag. Semiauto with a clip.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Stopped at a garage sale sat. Guy had an encore with three barrels 444, 243, and muzzleloader. Wanted 850 for all. I thought about it and left. 30 min later I thought about it again and went back for it. And it was already sold


Sherman bought it on his way home from the lake.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Sherman bought it on his way home from the lake.


Can’t be true, Sherm keeps saying he doesn’t have any money


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> Good morning guys. I wasn't resting, so I just got up, made coffee. Now I just finished off my 2nd cup. Sure wish I still had my old fishing buddies to help with the cost to go back up fishing again.


Does this mean your not driving your Motorhome up to stay at the Geneva state park in mid August ? Thought you had a couple nephews that were going to help you make one more trip this year ?


----------



## 1basshunter

0utwest said:


> Does this mean your not driving your Motorhome up to stay at the Geneva state park in mid August ? Thought you had a couple nephews that were going to help you make one more trip this year ?


He is the king of Fake news​


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Did buy a nice rifle at an auction last weekend though. Ruger Deerfield carbine 44 mag. Semiauto with a clip.


Really like the Deerfield carbine. IMO, a great handling 100yd deer rifle for the woods.


----------



## G.lock

Burkcarp1 said:


> Can’t be true, Sherm keeps saying he doesn’t have any money


who needs money when he can shave some gold off those bars he found in that tank.
I recognized Sherm from the video of gold in tank on google!


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Does this mean your not driving your Motorhome up to stay at the Geneva state park in mid August ? Thought you had a couple nephews that were going to help you make one more trip this year ?


he works construction and got another house to build. so he is busier than a beaver at a toothpick factory...LOL. he may not be going. the last time i talked to him he thought he would be to busy to go. even if he changes his mind were going to use his truck and stay in a motel for a couple of nights.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> he works construction and got another house to build. so he is busier than a beaver at a toothpick factory...LOL. he may not be going. the last time i talked to him he thought he would be to busy to go. even if he changes his mind were going to use his truck and stay in a motel for a couple of nights.


Use his truck?? what’s wrong with yours?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody else like whitehouse ice cream? That and peach are my favorites.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody else like whitehouse ice cream? That and peach are my favorites.


 I love choco chip but the white house was my dads favorite. 
We always walked to UDF after yard work, he'd get a scoop of Wht- house everytime and rainbow sherbet only if they were out of W/house.
We also carried two glass gallon jugs and on our way home we would get them filled with draft beer. Dad would have a beer while the jugs got filled, I'd get a coke and dad and I would split a "blind robin".
Greatest memories ever.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> he works construction and got another house to build. so he is busier than a beaver at a toothpick factory...LOL. he may not be going. the last time i talked to him he thought he would be to busy to go. even if he changes his mind were going to use his truck and stay in a motel for a couple of nights.


Okay...my final offer is $150 for that worthless Encore that you yourself said couldn't hit a bull in the butt at 50yds. ...plus the extra hundo for the pole barn full of TP.
In lieu of your very own testimonies that we all heard repeatedly of how sorry that Encore is, this is an extremely generous offer which I am only making to assist you in getting back to Erie for another fishin trip.
Again, this is my last and final offer to assist you...


----------



## Lazy 8

You all ever had a black cow? Be careful now.


----------



## ress

I've had a purple cow.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> You all ever had a black cow? Be careful now.


Yes sir...and like mine with either root beer or coke.
Had one with root beer not more than a couple wks ago.


----------



## garhtr

Ever try one with Barqs Cream soda or orange pop ?? 
Mighty good stuff !


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Ever try one with Barqs Cream soda or orange pop ??
> Mighty good stuff !


Yup...like tthe Bargs cream soda really well too.
Used to make em with orange crush pop. And years ago they made a grape crush too that wasn't bad to make em out of.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> You all ever had a black cow? Be careful now.


White sheep?


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> I love choco chip but the white house was my dads favorite.
> We always walked to UDF after yard work, he'd get a scoop of Wht- house everytime and rainbow sherbet only if they were out of W/house.
> We also carried two glass gallon jugs and on our way home we would get them filled with draft beer. Dad would have a beer while the jugs got filled, I'd get a coke and dad and I would split a "blind robin".
> Greatest memories ever.


What's a "blind robin" ?


----------



## Snakecharmer

50 + years ago Isaly's in Chagrin Falls had grape skyscraper ice cream cones in the Fall. Those were great but have never seen them again them (or tasted). I wonder if they have grape ice cream in Ohio's wine country?


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> What's a "blind robin" ?


 It's some kind of salty dried fish, came in a packet and looked like beef jerky bones included but soft enough to eat. I was never a fan but ate it cause my dad did 








Not sure you can still find them, probably 40 years since I've had one.
Good luck !


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> It's some kind of salty dried fish, came in a packet and looked like beef jerky bones included but soft enough to eat. I was never a fan but ate it cause my dad did
> View attachment 369601
> 
> Not sure you can still find them, probably 40 years since I've had one.
> Good luck !


I won't be looking....My old man used to get these little wooden kegs of pickled herring. That stunk to high heaven. Not my taste.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> Not my taste.


 Me either, I'll take my fish fried 
The blind robins were salted and smoked. I considered them eatable (barely) but probably went better with a ice cold beer vs my coke.
Good luck !


----------



## Blue Pike

De-Railer


----------



## Lil' Rob

sherman51 said:


> he works construction and got another house to build. so he is busier than a beaver at a toothpick factory...LOL. he may not be going. the last time i talked to him he thought he would be to busy to go. even if he changes his mind were going to use his truck and stay in a motel for a couple of nights.


I so enjoy reading this thread and how you regulars go back and forth giving each other grief...all in jest. I usually get a good laugh from something, but the "busier than a beaver..." really got me a good laugh.

On a side note...here's some black cow you won't want to eat...

And some purple cow that was mighty tasty....
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> I so enjoy reading this thread and how you regulars go back and forth giving each other grief...all in jest. I usually get a good laugh from something, but the "busier than a beaver..." really got me a good laugh.
> 
> On a side note...here's some black cow you won't want to eat...
> 
> And some purple cow that was mighty tasty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Is your mind warped yet?


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning !
Gonna try and get the grass cut today, guess that's the downside of the recent precipitation.
Good luck and enjoy your day.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin!
No grass cuttin here today.
S'posed to rain bout all day.
Thinkin I'll just enjoy the rainy day workin a bit more on my muzzle loader.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all guys


----------



## Hatchetman

Looks rainy out, headin into town to the coffee shop for breakfast then decide what to do....


----------



## garhtr

You guys are scaring me with this rain talk.
Looks like we may have a window of dry time but it's so wet right now I can't get going-- by the time it drys out enough to cut it'll probably be raining again.
There's always tomorrow 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Use his truck?? what’s wrong with yours?


he has a diesel thats much better on gas. plus when he drives his truck i dont have to drive.



fastwater said:


> Okay...my final offer is $150 for that worthless Encore that you yourself said couldn't hit a bull in the butt at 50yds. ...plus the extra hundo for the pole barn full of TP.
> In lieu of your very own testimonies that we all heard repeatedly of how sorry that Encore is, this is an extremely generous offer which I am only making to assist you in getting back to Erie for another fishin trip.
> Again, this is my last and final offer to assist you...


the old encore isnt going anywhere. i've turned down 450.00 for it. if i was going to sell to anyone it would be you.



fastwater said:


> Mornin!
> No grass cuttin here today.
> S'posed to rain bout all day.
> Thinkin I'll just enjoy the rainy day workin a bit more on my muzzle loader.


what kind of work do you do on a ml?

good mornin guys.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I overslept this morning. Alarm clock didn’t go off. Oops. Don’t need a clock anymore You all have a wonderful day


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> he has a diesel thats much better on gas. plus when he drives his truck i dont have to drive.
> 
> I know it’s much better on gas because last time I checked a diesel doesn’t use any gas It uses diesel


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Is your mind warped yet?


Thought that was a prerequisite to follow this thread?!


----------



## sherman51

there's always 1 in every crowd...LOL.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> he has a diesel thats much better on gas. plus when he drives his truck i dont have to drive.


But diesel costs more per gal. So your part of the fuel cost versus a gasser might be a wash.



sherman51 said:


> the old encore isnt going anywhere. *i've turned down 450.00 for it.* if i was going to sell to anyone it would be you.
> .


Thats a big chunk of that needed $ for fishing trip that's just setting there collecting dust. Plus...it's a hunk of junk anyways.



sherman51 said:


> .
> what kind of work do you do on a ml?
> .


Putting together a 'real' long range ml.
Plus modifying/accurizing another for a friend for sub MOA accuracy.


----------



## fastwater

Lil' Rob said:


> Thought that was a prerequisite to follow this thread?!


Well...it sure helps


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> But diesel costs more per gal. So your part of the fuel cost versus a gasser might be a wash.
> 
> yes but he buys the diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a big chunk of that needed $ for fishing trip that's just setting there collecting dust. Plus...it's a hunk of junk anyways.
> 
> to many good memories and grandkids to ever sell it unless i get hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> Putting together a 'real' long range ml.
> Plus modifying/accurizing another for a friend for sub MOA accuracy.


why do you need sub moa at 25 yrds?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> why do you need sub moa at 25 yrds?


Whether shooting 25yds or 25ft...you should always strive for the best accuracy you can get. You owe it to your quarry.

P.S. My BP Contender pistol will outshoot your CVA
And...your encore will outshoot your cheap CVA.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Whether shooting 25yds or 25ft...you should always strive for the best accuracy you can get. You owe it to your quarry.
> 
> P.S. My BP Contender pistol will outshoot your CVA
> And...your encore will outshoot your cheap CVA.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE HE.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna help a friend set trusses and sheet his roof on a new house he’s building next couple days. Rt. 127 garage sales thurs Friday in my plans too


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning Folks!
Had my last follow up yesterday to the cataract surgery on June 16/ July 1st. 20-20 for distance but need 2.25+ for reading / tying fishing line. Could not be happier with my vision.


----------



## Snakecharmer

*I'm in the money!*

Head Officer-in-Charge
Administrative Service Inspection Unit
Hartsfield-Jackson International Airport
Atlanta, Georgia.USA

I am Andrew Robert, Head Officer-in-Charge, Administrative Service
Inspection Unit United Nations Inspection Agency in Hartsfield-Jackson
International Airport Atlanta, Georgia. During our investigation, I
discovered an abandoned shipment through a Diplomat from United
Kingdom which was transferred from JF Kennedy Airport to our facility
here in Atlanta, and when scanned it revealed an undisclosed sum of
money in 2 Metal Trunk Boxes weighing approximately 45Lbs each. The
consignment was abandoned because the Content was not properly
declared by the consignee as money rather it was declared as personal
effect/classified document to either avoid diversion by the Shipping
Agent or confiscation by the relevant authorities. The diplomat's
inability to pay for Non Inspection fees among other things are the
reason why the consignment is delayed and abandoned.

By my assessment, each of the boxes contains about $4M or more.They
are still left in the airport storage facility till today. The
Consignments like I said are two metal trunk boxes weighing about
45Lbs each (Internal dimension: W61 x H156 x D73 (cm) effective
capacity: 110 LBS.) Approximately.The details of the consignment
including your name and email on the official document from United
Nation's office in London where the shipment was tagged as personal
effects/classified document is still available with us. As it stands
now, you have to reconfirm your full name, Phone Number, full address
so I can cross-check and see if it corresponds with the one on the
official documents. It is now left to you to decide if you still need
the consignment or allow us repatriate it back to UK (place of
origin)as we were instructed.

As I did say again, the shipper abandoned it and ran away most
importantly because he gave a false declaration, he could not pay for
the yellow tag, he could not secure a valid non inspection
document(s), etc. I am ready to assist you in any way I can for you to
get back this packages provided you will also give me something out of
it (financial gratification). You can either come in person or you
engage the services of a secure shipping/delivery Company/agent that
will provide the necessary security that is required to deliver the
package to your doorstep or the destination of your choice. I need all
the guarantee that I can get from you before I can get involved in
this project.Please Reply this email strictly at ([email protected])
with reconfirmation of your Full Name, Home Address, City, State and
Telephone number.

Best Regards,


Andrew Robert
Head Officer-in-Charge
Administrative Service Inspection
Unit E-mail:[email protected]


----------



## garhtr

Morning gentlemen, enjoy your day ! 
Lotta excitement around here today -- getting a new grandson about noon or so.
Kind of a bummer cause we can't be at the hospital but he's coming anyway . 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> Morning gentlemen, enjoy your day !
> Lotta excitement around here today -- getting a new grandson about noon or so.
> Kind of a bummer cause we can't be at the hospital but he's coming anyway .
> Good luck and good fishing !


Is it your 1st? Congratulations! Start shopping for a rod and reel.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> Is it your 1st? Congratulations! Start shopping for a rod and reel.


Thanks, He'll be Number 5-- so we got lots of starter rods soon as he's ready.
Number 6 will be a granddaughter mid Oct.
N Good luck with your big trunks of money !


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> Thanks, He'll be Number 5-- so we got lots of starter rods soon as he's ready.
> Number 6 will be a granddaughter mid Oct.
> N Good luck with your big trunks of money !


Got 3 and I'm hoping for 1 more. My daughter is done but I think my son would like to have 2 kids.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Terry congratulations!!!!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Terry congratulations!!!!


 Thanks ! 
We know the world could use a few more fly fisherman ! 
Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> Went out tonight and it was insane, it took 1 hr 15 for 24 walleye











Must have looked something like this 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ress

Lmao!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

That's Shermie and his pet carp^^^^^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Thanks !
> We know the world could use a few more fly fisherman !
> Shouldn't be long now.


Im A closet fly guy...do not tell


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys


----------



## MagicMarker

It’s so close again


----------



## MagicMarker

Gotta make Sherm proud of me


----------



## MagicMarker

So here I go again


----------



## MagicMarker

Have a great day guys


----------



## fastwater

Congratulations garhtr!
Mornin all...


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Congratulations garhtr!
> Mornin all...


 Thank you !








Guess he's a keeper !




Saugeye Tom said:


> Im A closet fly guy...do not tell


 I can keep a secret.
Well------ not so much 
Enjoy your day n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Terry!!! He looks like a little adult!! Beautiful!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Beautiful


 Gotta admit it, he sure didn't get any of his looks from my side of the family.
He and mom are doing great and I can't wait to take him squirrel hunting.
Thanks n good luck and good fishing.


----------



## bobk

Congratulations grandpa garhtr!


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys.

congrats grandpa.

got some pictures loaded.

































































the fishing wasnt fast and furious but we caught enough to last until next yr.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman them are some nice looking fish 

what did you do wait till some real fisherman come by and then run up and have someone take your picture with them


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Gotta admit it, he sure didn't get any of his looks from my side of the family.
> He and mom are doing great and I can't wait to take him squirrel hunting.
> Thanks n good luck and good fishing.


Of all Gods miracles...a new born baby is without a doubt the most special.
So glad him and momma are doing well.
That big fella will be up and runnin through the woods with papaw before ya know it.


----------



## 0utwest

Shermie are you making one more trip to Geneva this year ?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman them are some nice looking fish
> 
> what did you do wait till some real fisherman come by and then run up and have someone take your picture with them


have you heard of photo shopped?



0utwest said:


> Shermie are you making one more trip to Geneva this year ?


i had planned to but my nephew can't get away from work.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day


----------



## fastwater

Mornin BH...and same to all the rest of the later risers.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Enjoy this day
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin y’all


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys, doing some prefishing today for a tournament Saturday.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning guys, doing some prefishing today for a tournament Saturday.


the best of luck to you burkcarp1. do you run a charter or just fish because you like fishing?

good morning to all you ogf rejects. and of course the rest of you.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Thursday’s garage sale day. Gonna jump on the bike and head north on 127 today travel light and fast and try to get to Michigan line today. Lol


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning guys, doing some prefishing today for a tournament Saturday.


Best of luck BK. Hope you lock em down and kill em Sat.
And thanks again to both you and Outwest for the walleye fishing clinics and gear whilst I was up there. 
What you guys taught me in such short order is invaluable knowledge and worth way more than what I paid in price of admission.


----------



## Smitty82

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## sherman51

Smitty82 said:


> Is it Friday yet?


nope were not there yet.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> nope were not there yet.


 It's close enough ! 
Enjoy n good luck and good fishing


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> the best of luck to you burkcarp1. do you run a charter or just fish because you like fishing?
> 
> good morning to all you ogf rejects. and of course the rest of you.


I just fish for fun. And I love it


----------



## Shad Rap

Smitty82 said:


> Is it Friday yet?


It's Thursty Thursday...drink up.


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> I just fish for fun. And I love it


 Is there any other reason ??????


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> Is there any other reason ??????


Yes to Pretend you’re a guide and Charge Sherman an out rages amount of money


----------



## garhtr

^^^^
That would still be FUN !!! 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Best of luck BK. Hope you lock em down and kill em Sat.
> And thanks again to both you and Outwest for the walleye fishing clinics and gear whilst I was up there.
> What you guys taught me in such short order is invaluable knowledge and worth way more than what I paid in price of admission.


Wait till you and the grandson come up for the pennsylvania youth deer season and our muzzleloader season in ohio if you thought the fishing was good you will want to make the motorhome your second get away from home !


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Wait till you and the grandson come up for the pennsylvania youth deer season and our muzzleloader season in ohio if you thought the fishing was good you will want to make the motorhome your second get away from home !


Can't wait!!!
Am really looking forward to coming back up. That motorhome with all the work you've put into it surely has all the comforts of home. I slept like a baby in that thing.
Hoping to have the new ml'er build done and dialed in for the hunt. I can bring either the side by side or the quad...whichever you prefer so we won't have to drag very far..or can bring both if that would be better.
We still on for the Aug. fishing trip?


----------



## 0utwest

Yes we are on for the fishing trip ! Side x Side or Quad ? Wish i had time to get out my old 
1972 Terra-jet 400e .


----------



## garhtr

Morning gentlemen !
Have Great Day n Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Made it to Michigan line on 127 yesterday. 325 miles round trip. There were sales the whole way and lots of traffic


----------



## Smitty82

Happy International Beer Day!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Did a zipline tour...7 lines...very interesting. Also watched a cop shoo a huge black bear away from the pool at the hotel I'm in
Glad we are on the 6th floor


----------



## bobk

Smitty82 said:


> Happy International Beer Day!


And it’s Friday!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Easy boys it’s still a little early!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I just saw a wx forecast and it looks like the 90's are making a return next week.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Easy boys it’s still a little early!


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> View attachment 370391


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> a huge black bear


 I'll take the bear if you got room in the backseat beside that plant. Is that some type of hybrid tomato ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> View attachment 370391


 Special occasions or is it just A normal Friday at your house ???
Enjoy n good luck !


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Special occasions or is it just A normal Friday at your house ???
> Enjoy n good luck !


Buffalo Trace in stock at some stores was the special occasion. That’s actually a picture that my buddy sent me. I can’t stand Busch Light.


----------



## sherman51

i had an early doctors appointment this morning. so i'll say good afternoon.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Can't wait!!!
> Am really looking forward to coming back up. That motorhome with all the work you've put into it surely has all the comforts of home. I slept like a baby in that thing.
> Hoping to have the new ml'er build done and dialed in for the hunt. I can bring either the side by side or the quad...whichever you prefer so we won't have to drag very far..or can bring both if that would be better.
> We still on for the Aug. fishing trip?


if you're going back up to Erie and want a decrepit old man for company I'd love to get back up there.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Buffalo Trace in stock at some stores was the special occasion. That’s actually a picture that my buddy sent me. I can’t stand Busch Light.


 I can drink it if my neighbor is buying  heck Rolling Rock is a staple for me. Of course if the wife has her wallet out I stick some Warstiener in the cart 
Good luck n Enjoy !


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> I can drink it if my neighbor is buying  heck Rolling Rock is a staple for me. Of course if the wife has her wallet out I stick some Warstiener in the cart
> Good luck n Enjoy !


Nope, my buddy will offer me a beer and if it’s busch light I just go home. Used to drink a lot of rolling rock many years ago. It’s what the neighbor drank when we were youngsters and he never locked his garage.


----------



## 0utwest

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 368571


Is this what your bringing up to Geneva when Fastwater makes the trip this month ? Your going to have to let me know 1basshunter if its just you or ? Right now we can prob. take your cousin if he wants to come up also . Bring your bass gear i have not fished for them in about 10 years but i know a place that on occasion we would get 19-20 inch. smallmouth .


----------



## 1basshunter

I will let him know and I have a ton of bass and eye gear plus a lot of spoons


----------



## fastwater

Evening all?
Haven't been on OGF all day today.
Been busy as a cockeyed rooster tryin to eat on an anthill since about 0430 today.
Anyways, got a Cabellas fall sale flyer this past week so decided to risk life and limb and make the trip to Cols. 
What a wasted trip that was. 
Looking for some Erie walleye gear as well as heavy bottom bouncers, perch rigs etc. and the cupboards were bare. Got looking at plastics...selection was limited. 
Sooo...decided to go over to gun dept. and check on either the Savage Axis or Ruger in 350 legend that was in there sale flyer.
Same thing...no 350 legends in the store. Was told by an associate working in that dept. that when Cabellas was putting the fall sale together, Savage contacted Cabellas getting them to put their rifle on sale, then Savage sent them a total of 3 rifles for the sale. Associate stated that when Cabellas called Savage, Savage told them to take orders, have customer pay for the rifle and Savage would get the rifles to the customers. Associate asked about wait time for customer...response from Savage was they would try and fill the orders before out Deer gun season. 
Associate said there was about a 20 person order list.



sherman51 said:


> if you're going back up to Erie and want a decrepit old man for company I'd love to get back up there.


Sherm...in my boat will be my g-son, myself and maybe Basshunter.
He and I talked about him going awhile back. He is not 100% sure whether he will be able to go or not. Guess it depends on whether school starts up or not. Long story short...you need to stay in contact with BH to see if'n he's going or not. If'n he can't...you're welcome.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Evening all?
> Haven't been on OGF all day today.
> Been busy as a cockeyed rooster tryin to eat on an anthill since about 0430 today.
> Anyways, got a Cabellas fall sale flyer this past week so decided to risk life and limb and make the trip to Cols.
> What a wasted trip that was.
> Looking for some Erie walleye gear as well as heavy bottom bouncers, perch rigs etc. and the cupboards were bare. Got looking at plastics...selection was limited.
> Sooo...decided to go over to gun dept. and check on either the Savage Axis or Ruger in 350 legend that was in there sale flyer.
> Same thing...no 350 legends in the store. Was told by an associate working in that dept. that when Cabellas was putting the fall sale together, Savage contacted Cabellas getting them to put their rifle on sale, then Savage sent them a total of 3 rifles for the sale. Associate stated that when Cabellas called Savage, Savage told them to take orders, have customer pay for the rifle and Savage would get the rifles to the customers. Associate asked about wait time for customer...response from Savage was they would try and fill the orders before out Deer gun season.
> Associate said there was about a 20 person order list.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherm...in my boat will be my g-son, myself and maybe Basshunter.
> He and I talked about him going awhile back. He is not 100% sure whether he will be able to go or not. Guess it depends on whether school starts up or not. Long story short...you need to stay in contact with BH to see if'n he's going or not. If'n he can't...you're welcome.


sounds like a plan. when are you going? would i need to bring anything? i have a little bit of everything. the large spoons we were catching them on, small spoons, cranks we used on the downriggers, rod and reels, dip net, cannon ratcheting rod holders for tracks, downriggers for tracks. will stay in touch with bh.

good morning guys.



Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 370507


no way would i have had the brass bal^s to have got in that box,,, LOL.


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen, looks like another beautiful day for us to enjoy. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again


----------



## bassplayer

Good Mornin'!!!!


----------



## sherman51

Looking for some Erie walleye gear as well as heavy bottom bouncers, perch rigs etc. and the cupboards were bare. Got looking at plastics...selection was limited.
Sooo...decided to go over to gun dept. and check on either the Savage Axis or Ruger in 350 legend that was in there sale flyer.

about 50 miles east of geneva fishusa has a store. it's worth the drive to check it out. another good place to look is karrens shop in geneva. outwest can be your guide to karrens shop, and maybe fishusa. if not just use your GPS for fishusa.


----------



## 0utwest

Yes i will be there guide and this time we are going to hit breakwall BBQ in conny after a quick trip to FishUSA and yes we are going to Karrens they have gotten my business the last 50 years and by the sounds of things if basshunter makes the trip we need nothing including MONEY cause he is bringing it all  !Shermie you never did tell me if you made it too fishusa or breakwall bbq ?


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Yes i will be there guide and this time we are going to hit breakwall BBQ in conny after a quick trip to FishUSA and yes we are going to Karrens they have gotten my business the last 50 years and by the sounds of things if basshunter makes the trip we need nothing including MONEY cause he is bringing it all  !Shermie you never did tell me if you made it too fishusa or breakwall bbq ?


I made it to fishuse a few trips. didn't get enough of what was hot to start with. didn't make the bbq though. my dil did the cooking so we didn't go out. we did have pizza a couple of nights. I'm sorry I didn't get back to you again about taking you guys out to eat. we were just preoccupied it was time to come home before I knew it. so I still owe you guys. if the wife goes up next yr we'll do it for sure.

if for some reason bh doesn't go with fw I have dibs. I would love to get back up there.


----------



## 0utwest

Might have a problem guy's with your trip up to Geneva , My neighbor just came over and asked to use my Motorhome . They have a very ill mother down in Kentucky and want to take her to see her brother in Texas and want to spend some nice slow travel time with her in the Motorhome . I might have to put you guys up in a friends camper but somehow i kinda remember basshunter looking at a new motorhome ? Well maybe this will work out i sure dont want to inconvenience anyone .


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> sounds like a plan. when are you going? *would i need to bring anything?*
> ...





0utwest said:


> Might have a problem guy's with your trip up to Geneva , My neighbor just came over and asked to use my Motorhome . They have a very ill mother down in Kentucky and want to take her to see her brother in Texas and want to spend some nice slow travel time with her in the Motorhome .


Sherm...reading 0utwest news about his RV...you may need to bring your RV for us to stay in.


----------



## sherman51

good night Margarete.


----------



## bruce

Up and at them Adam ant. Time to get your move on.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning all !
Have a great day n enjoy life.
Good luck


----------



## bruce

Hade my first cup of coffee in 8 mo and i need an anchor. I am flying on 8 oz.


----------



## sherman51

good mornin one and all



fastwater said:


> Sherm...reading 0utwest news about his RV...you may need to bring your RV for us to stay in.


if bh don't get to go we might be able to do that. but don't expect my mh to be as nice as outwest's is. it's an old mh with a little play in the steering. you would need to make sure we have a place to park it.

do you have tracks on your boat?
what rod holders do you have?
how many lines do you run?
I could bring my cannon ratcheting holders if you want.
I can set my downriggers up to run off tracks but would need time to switch them over if you want to use them.

you guys are welcome to use my holders and riggers even if I don't go. everything else is mute if I'm not going.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning. Sun is up and so am I We got other half of mill shed done and now putting a ten ft lean to on north end. When we get that done will move sawmill from here to there. Will be nice to run it out of the sun and if it rains


----------



## bobk

Happy Sunday. Brushhog is hooked to the tractor. Some biscuits and gravy then it’s off to the woods to cut some trails and trim some shooting lanes. Cameras were set up yesterday.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...


you still haven't said when this fishing trip is. when are you guys planning to go??


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> you still haven't said when this fishing trip is. when are you guys planning to go??


I’m not sure what the date is but I’m kinda bummed out. Couple months ago fastwater had mentioned to me about going on a trip with him. Now I see that I’ve been kicked to the curb. 
I guess I’ll keep bobber fishing down at the river.


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> Hade my first cup of coffee in 8 mo and i need an anchor. I am flying on 8 oz.


Hold it down there Buzz.


----------



## 1basshunter

0utwest, it’s will be ready just as soon as they can put in the beer tap fridge. We will have to vote on what type of beer I like Heineken’s and Stella but I’m open on what the group vote for


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I’m not sure what the date is but I’m kinda bummed out. Couple months ago fastwater had mentioned to me about going on a trip with him. Now I see that I’ve been kicked to the curb.
> I guess I’ll keep bobber fishing down at the river.


Ooops...I do remember that now. 
Now I feel bad.
Why don't we plan a big multiple boat trip and we can all bring our boats and bunk in either BH's RV or if'n he doesn't go...Sherms RV.


----------



## MagicMarker

Finished the mill shed other than some trim work. It’s ready to go


----------



## MagicMarker

Got used roofing by helping tear and old barn down for the metal. Poles came from electric substation workers there said to help myself to the junk ones. We milled all other lumber here. Total out of pocket exspenses were less than thirty dollars for whole building


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> good night Margarete.


who is Margarete?


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Finished the mill shed


 Looks absolutely fantastic.
Unfortunately now it's work-- rain or shine 
Good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Got used roofing by helping tear and old barn down for the metal. Poles came from electric substation workers there said to help myself to the junk ones. We milled all other lumber here. Total out of pocket exspenses were less than thirty dollars for whole building


MM, she looks like she's always been there. Was the 30 for fasteners?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> MM, she looks like she's always been there. Was the 30 for fasteners?


Yes nails and screws


----------



## MagicMarker

If you look in the one picture. That big ash stump that tree supplied over half the wood for shed


----------



## sherman51

let's ask ourselves a question then answer our own question. did you know a rabbit starts its hole at the bottom and digs it's way up? yes


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> let's ask ourselves a question then answer our own question. did you know a rabbit starts its hole at the bottom and digs it's way up? yes


Whaaaa? 
If a tree falls in the middle of the forest... would you feel anything?


----------



## ress

Somebody been smokin sumpin.......


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> let's ask ourselves a question then answer our own question. *did you know a rabbit starts its hole at the bottom and digs it's way up?* *yes*


Could you please elaborate a tad on that one...


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> let's ask ourselves a question then answer our own question. did you know a rabbit starts its hole at the bottom and digs it's way up? yes


How did it get to the bottom?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you still haven't said when this fishing trip is. when are you guys planning to go??


Still waiting to see when/if BH can go...and when his new RV is gonna be done. 
Shooting for either the last week of the month or 1st week of Sept.


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> How did it get to the bottom?


that's your question you answer it, I answered mine... lol...

good morning off derailers.


----------



## garhtr

Morning men enjoy your day.
Weather girl says rain on the way here , we'll see.
Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys!!!

they are having a little problem getting the right type of fridge to put in my new Rv I’ve been on the phone with them on and off all weekend


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Ooops...I do remember that now.
> Now I feel bad.
> Why don't we plan a big multiple boat trip and we can all bring our boats and bunk in either BH's RV or if'n he doesn't go...Sherms RV.


I’ve got new oil bath bearings ordered for my trailer. Not sure they will make it in time to pull my boat. No biggie. I’m used to being kicked.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> they are having a little problem getting the right type of fridge to put in my new Rv I’ve been on the phone with them on and off all weekend


Mornin all...


Sorry to hear that BH.
Hopefully they will get things worked out before trip time.
Anything yet on work or not?


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> If you look in the one picture. That big ash stump that tree supplied over half the wood for shed


Could have made alot of baseball bats...


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I’ve got new oil bath bearings ordered for my trailer. Not sure they will make it in time to pull my boat. No biggie. *I’m used to being kicked*.



I feel really bad about forgetting my promise and I am very sorry bobk. 
A mind is a terrible thing to waste...and the older I get...the more brain cells I realize I killed when I was younger. 
At this point...without question...it's only right for me to regroup/replan things so you for sure have a spot on this trip.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> let's ask ourselves a question then answer our own question. did you know a rabbit starts its hole at the bottom and digs it's way up? yes


How much ground could a groundhog hog if a groundhog could hog ground?
1/4 acre.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Could have made alot of baseball bats...


Nobody's playin baseball cause of the corona.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Did Sherm get a new vehicle?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get up and get at it


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> I’ve got new oil bath bearings ordered for my trailer. Not sure they will make it in time to pull my boat. No biggie. I’m used to being kicked.


You can come up and fish with me anytime bobk! I’ll be up at the lake this afternoon till the 22Nd so just give me a shout.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> You can come up and fish with me anytime bobk! I’ll be up at the lake this afternoon till the 22Nd so just give me a shout.


Thanks, I’ve got your number. I’d sure like to make that happen this year. Good fishing to ya.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Finished the mill shed other than some trim work. It’s ready to go
> View attachment 370749
> View attachment 370751
> View attachment 370753
> View attachment 370755


Looks great!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I feel really bad about forgetting my promise and I am very sorry bobk.
> A mind is a terrible thing to waste...and the older I get...the more brain cells I realize I killed when I was younger.
> At this point...without question...it's only right for me to regroup/replan things so you for sure have a spot on this trip.


if bh doesn't go bobk has 1st dibs on me.



Burkcarp1 said:


> You can come up and fish with me anytime bobk! I’ll be up at the lake this afternoon till the 22Nd so just give me a shout.


make me that offer. i'd love to fish with you for a couple of days. i need some more schooling.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Could have made alot of baseball bats...


Or a gazillion toothpicks.


----------



## Lazy 8

Boy's -- this...is a Black Crappie

https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/idaho-fisherman-state-record-crappie


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Boy's -- this...is a Black Crappie
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/idaho-fisherman-state-record-crappie


i don't know about black crappie, but that kid was one happy camper.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> if bh doesn't go bobk has 1st dibs on me.
> 
> 
> 
> make me that offer. i'd love to fish with you for a couple of days. i need some more schooling.


Sure,come on! Like I said I’ll be up here at the lake until the 22nd


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Or a gazillion toothpicks.


Do they use ash for toothpicks?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastie, If you promised bob K he can have my spot I dont mind ....tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom

or ill bring another boat!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

I put my time off in but have not heard from them yet


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> fastie, If you promised bob K he can have my spot I dont mind ....tom





Saugeye Tom said:


> or ill bring another boat!!!!


Thanks ST...Sounds great!
Just talked to BK and he said you can go out in his boat if'n you want and don't want to drag your boat up.
Somehow we will work all this out...
...and bobk, you're going if'n you have to take my place in my boat.



1basshunter said:


> I put my time off in but have not heard from them yet


Your spot is dialed in when you find out.

Also...I was reminded today to call and our spoons should be ready by then so we all should have plenty enough to go around.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Do they use ash for toothpicks?


You bet chur ash. 
Nah heck fire, I dunno.


----------



## Lazy 8

Batten down the hatches boys, they's a biggun blowing our way.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> they's a biggun blowing our way.


 They're running the warnings across the screen for my area-- we'll see !
Was supposed to rain off n on today here, I didn't see a drop. It was overcast until noon and I bet I pedaled 50 miles, rain chances kept me scared  I didn't get more than 5 miles from the house.
Good luck !


----------



## sherman51

i see bobk snuck in and got 900. congrats on getting 900. i got close but not close enough to count.


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Batten down the hatches boys, they's a biggun blowing our way.


NW Ohio got nothing!


----------



## 1basshunter

Have a wonderful day today guys


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> fastie, If you promised bob K he can have my spot I dont mind ....tom


Got it all figured out. I'm bringing a canoe. We are tying it off of one of the boats for the ride out.


----------



## garhtr

ress said:


> NW Ohio got nothing!


 Morning gentlemen,
We got a 5 minute downpour and a 10 minute drizzle , not much wind either. 
Enjoy this day --N--
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. We got an inch. It’ll make it muddy to pick another four wheeler trailer load of sweet corn later Enjoy the day


----------



## MagicMarker

ress said:


> NW Ohio got nothing!


When I rode up 127 last week it looked like rain skipped that part all summer


----------



## sherman51

good morning all you son's of a biscuit eater.


----------



## fastwater

Top a the mornin to you'ns....


----------



## Blue Pike

Derail


----------



## Lil' Rob

Looks like that bear had a tag of some kind attached to its left ear?


----------



## sherman51

Lil' Rob said:


> Looks like that bear had a tag of some kind attached to its left ear?


tag or not I would have pooped myself.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> i see bobk snuck in and got 900. congrats on getting 900. i got close but not close enough to count.


Had no idea. I don’t see those numbers. What did I win?


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Had no idea. I don’t see those numbers. What did I win?


just the prestige of being the one to get the hundreds ahead of everyone else. and kudos from the rest of us for beating us out.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> just the prestige of being the one to get the hundreds ahead of everyone else. and kudos from the rest of us for beating us out.


Dang it all. I was hoping for a new fancy cva.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Dang it all. I was hoping for a new fancy cva.


Do they still make them?


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Dang it all. I was hoping for a new fancy cva.


sorry, but those are reserved for the elite shooters that expect to take shots over 25 yards.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Dang it all. I was hoping for a new fancy cva.





Lazy 8 said:


> Do they still make them?


CVA still makes em...but...since they could never make one to shoot straight they finally gave up and just make em for those that just like to buy em and hang em on the wall for decoration.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> CVA still makes em...but...since they could never make one to shoot straight they finally gave up and just make em for those that just like to buy em and hang em on the wall for decoration.


your partly right, they gave up and started getting Bulgaria barrels. now there the most accurate break-action rifles you can buy. they guarantee there rifles to shoot straighter than any other brand made. and they proved it on the range.

up and at um you sleepy people. good morning.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning you bunches of angry angels can’t you just feel the love


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning men
It's a beautiful day enjoy it
Good luck !


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> sorry, but those are reserved for the elite shooters that expect to take shots over 25 yards.


With barrels made in Bulgaria I bet they shoot in circles.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Wednesday gonna jump on the bike and head for Brookville flea market this morning. Didn’t do the sweet corn yesterday so will pick and freeze today


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> With barrels made in Bulgaria I bet they shoot in circles.


now you know if you stir crap you will get some on you.

at least after it makes its circle it hits its target. not like the old encores that hits the dirt after 25 yards...LOL...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Where is everybody? Been awful quiet.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> Where is everybody? Been awful quiet.


Outdoors watering  the weather girl let me down again and If she wasn't so cute I might watch a different channel  
Maybe some precipitation tomorrow.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> Outdoors watering  the weather girl let me down again and If she wasn't so cute I might watch a different channel
> Maybe some precipitation tomorrow.
> Good luck and good fishing !


You should stick with the girls on the bikepath.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> You should stick with the girls on the bikepath.


 I would but I noticed I been going so fast lately that they are just a blur ---- or my eyes are getting worse 
Good luck


----------



## MagicMarker

Did the sweet corn today


----------



## MagicMarker

Oops


----------



## garhtr

Looks Great !
Hope ya had some help.
Any idea how many ears that was ???
I've bought sweet corn 3 times for local farm markets and none has been very good, it's been full but tough and what I would consider a little dry.


----------



## fastwater

Excellent MM!

Hey 0utwest...did you ever talk to your PA deer processing buddy and see if'n he is gonna be able to hook us up with a pig on a spit?
I could get one from 'Cuz' but that would be a ways to travel for it.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> now you know if you stir crap you will get some on you.
> 
> at least after it makes its circle it hits its target. not like the old encores that hits the dirt after 25 yards...LOL...


 I’ve never had a drop on me. I’m a professional crap slinger.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Excellent MM!
> 
> Hey 0utwest...did you ever talk to your PA deer processing buddy and see if'n he is gonna be able to hook us up with a pig on a spit?
> I could get one from 'Cuz' but that would be a ways to travel for it.


Yes it is all taken care of and we just have to finalize the date with him and he is gonna set it up and stay and fish as it has been years since he has fished lake erie . Might have a little bonus for us also , My neighbor who runs the charter boat owes me 2 trips for working on the boat so i am going to use one up for the small get together .


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> I’ve never had a drop on me. I’m a professional crap slinger.


all encore owners are professional crap slingers...LOL...


----------



## Snakecharmer

0utwest said:


> Yes it is all taken care of and we just have to finalize the date with him and he is gonna set it up and stay and fish as it has been years since he has fished lake erie . Might have a little bonus for us also , My neighbor who runs the charter boat owes me 2 trips for working on the boat so i am going to use one up for the small get together .


I'm available...


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I’ve never had a drop on me. I’m a professional crap slinger.


My brutha!


----------



## 1basshunter

Time to derail

my drunk a$$ brother has trashed his truck and tryed to tell me that someone hit him and skipped..... bull in my opinion I looked his truck over!!!!!!

he rolled it and maybe he may of hit some one  his always having someone hit he truck in a parking lot and Leaving the scene it’s never his Fault ever ever I’m going to post some pictures and tell what you all think


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

I save this one separate because this is where he said somebody T-bones him but I know I’m not Einstein I cannot see where a big truck hit that part of the truck and it looks like he kissed a tree.


And this was his 5 truck in4 year’s


----------



## Chilly

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 371295
> I save this one separate because this is where he said somebody T-bones him but I know I’m not Einstein I cannot see where a big truck hit that part of the truck and it looks like he kissed a tree.
> 
> 
> And this was his 5 truck in4 year’s


Yep you are right he had a bad night sorry to hear this


----------



## sherman51

maybe he got hit by a shopping cart at wall mart. sorry I just had to say that. nothing about this looks like he got T-boned. but I'm no expert.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Maybe he was hit by a sod truck..........not likely.


----------



## fastwater

What did the po-po report say?

Mornin all...


----------



## ress

Looks like lots of papers laying on the dash. Think those would have been air born if rolled. Sure looks rolled tho


----------



## bruce

5 in 4years give trucks a brake. Try a car or a skateboard.


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> this was his 5 truck in4 year’s


 Was he hurt ?
Good morning men and have a good one.


----------



## sherman51

good morning back at you and all the ogf derailers.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> What did the po-po report say?
> 
> Mornin all...


What report he took off


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> Was he hurt ?
> Good morning men and have a good one.


Yes but I really don’t care!!!!!
He just ducking stupid he could have killed some one I drink but I never go over the line if I have to drive I can just wait till I’m home and get trashed


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m detailing me for a minute it’s my first Pandemic birthday


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Think I’ll take another bike ride today. Hope you’re brother straightens out Basshunter. One of mine used to be that way but finally grew up. I remember when he totaled his car on curve up the road took out a telephone pole. The very next night he totaled my sisters car. Good luck


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 371295
> I save this one separate because this is where he said somebody T-bones him but I know I’m not Einstein I cannot see where a big truck hit that part of the truck and it looks like he kissed a tree.
> 
> 
> And this was his 5 truck in4 year’s


he hit a sod truck???


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> he hit a sod truck???


No he was rolling with his homey’s Budweiser


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Time to derail
> 
> my drunk a$$ brother has trashed his truck and tryed to tell me that someone hit him and skipped..... bull in my opinion I looked his truck over!!!!!!
> 
> he rolled it and maybe he may of hit some one  his always having someone hit he truck in a parking lot and Leaving the scene it’s never his Fault ever ever I’m going to post some pictures and tell what you all think


Why not turn his ass in before he kills someone.? Just a thought that might get him to stop drinking and driving.


----------



## garhtr

And I thought I was a slow learning --- 5 trucks in 4 yrs is just a matter of time.
He definitely needs some help if he'll except some.
Good luck


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> And I thought I was a slow learning --- 5 trucks in 4 yrs is just a matter of time.
> He definitely needs some help if he'll except some.
> Good luck


the bad thing is addicts think they are bulletproof until something bad happens. my youngest son is a meth addict. he's serving time in prison now because of his addiction.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Why not turn his ass in before he kills someone.? Just a thought that might get him to stop drinking and driving.


Guys I have tried over and over to get him help!!!!!!! It’s never his Fault never ever is his fault it is always somebody else I really don’t care if he kills himself drinking and driving I just hope to God he doesn’t take somebody else out he’s the type that has never grown up form high school


He has had 7 drunk driving cases


----------



## Lazy 8

Sorry to hear about this BH. Has your brother hit solid rock bottom yet? Did this do it for him? Maybe that's what it'll take.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Sorry to hear about this BH. Has your brother hit solid rock bottom yet? Did this do it for him? Maybe that's what it'll take.


No I don’t think so it’s always someone else’s fault  I think what he saying is it is somebody else’s fault for being on the road when he’s driving drunkI think what he saying is it is somebody else’s fault for being on the road when he’s driving drunk I just wish he would grow up at some point he’s 54 now and still wearing rock T-shirts as an every day apparel also last night when he came over after somebody else hit him he was Wearing a T-shirt that said beer drinking union president Local bar Of you’re Choice Which I saw on him after I looked at his truck and was thinking to myself perfect T-shirt for you


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Guys I have tried over and over to get him help!!!!!!! It’s never his Fault never ever is his fault it is always somebody else I really don’t care if he kills himself drinking and driving I just hope to God he doesn’t take somebody else out he’s the type that has never grown up form high school
> 
> 
> He has had 7 drunk driving cases


I have a younger brother doing 5 yrs for being a habitual offender for driving on a suspended license for too many dui's. does he still have a license? 5 yrs is a long time for driving on a suspended license. but he got the 5 yrs for getting caught driving to many times.


----------



## sherman51

boy, it sounds like I've got a family of criminals. a son in prison because of meth, a brother in prison because of alcohol. thank god I only drink 1 or 2 at any time. and I've never been a fan of drugs.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Guys I have tried over and over to get him help!!!!!!! It’s never his Fault never ever is his fault it is always somebody else I really don’t care if he kills himself drinking and driving I just hope to God he doesn’t take somebody else out he’s the type that has never grown up form high school
> 
> 
> *He has had 7 drunk driving cases*


This is a perfect example of what is wrong with our judicial system...and many want to constantly blame the cops for not doing their jobs. 
You can bet not one of those 7 arresting officers had anything to do with him being put back out on the street 7 different times to re-offend.
And yes...God forbid he hurts or kills someone driving drunk. But if he does, every judge that has previously set him free to re-offend should face the exact same charges he is going to face.



1basshunter said:


> What report he took off


FWIW...if'n your brother took off leaving the scene and there is no PoPo report, you can bet your as right as rain with your thoughts.



1basshunter said:


> I’m detailing me for a minute it’s my first Pandemic birthday


Happy Pandemic Birthday!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

7× holy cow? 7 convictions? Does he still have his license? My cousin lost his licence for 6months because he was a passenger in a vehicle that got pulled over. Police smelled pot. Searched them both. My cousin had it on him. He was not driving. They were not high,and were not convicted of driving under the influence, him,the passenger was convicted of a misdemeanor possession charge. But lost his licence for 6 months. Now this was a few years ago. But still. How many dui's does it take to loose your L's? Imo one should be enuff.
It's pretty sad.

And happy bday rob!


----------



## bruce

Bh brothers of diffrent mothers. Happy B day. We are partying together apart. At home. I may bump in to a wall or 3.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> the bad thing is addicts think they are bulletproof until something bad happens.


It's tough to watch a loved one go down that road but until they'll except help there's not much you can do. Hopefully they grow up before they hurt themselves or someone else.
Good luck


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I’m detailing me for a minute it’s my first Pandemic birthday


Happy Birthday Rob.....Detailing? TMI......Your wife got you a bushcutter to manscape?


----------



## bruce

9 to go. Sherman.


----------



## MagicMarker

Looks like 19 to me lol


----------



## sherman51

17 more before its done. beware all snipers it won't be long.


----------



## garhtr

Morning Gentlemen ! 
Have a great day and make the most out of it.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...





Thanking Him for His mercy and grace.
...calling out for continued prayer for StrongPersuader and his family this morning as he/they go through his cancer treatment.
His Will be done!!!


----------



## sherman51

good morning gentlemen.



fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanking Him for His mercy and grace.
> ...calling out for continued prayer for StrongPersuader and his family this morning as he/they go through his cancer treatment.
> His Will be done!!!


amen!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I got a follow up Blue Light Special treatment this morning. This time I'm taking a squeeze ball with me. Prolly won't be much left of it when it's over. Poor ball.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good to be alive. Two of the grandsons will be here to play with Poppa.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys and gals. Not much on the agenda today but I’m sure I’ll be busy


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. I got a follow up Blue Light Special treatment this morning. This time I'm taking a squeeze ball with me. Prolly won't be much left of it when it's over. Poor ball.


You're in prayer as well lazy...


----------



## sherman51

prayer for your comfort while taking the treatment lazy. prayer sent.


----------



## MagicMarker

Now it’s nine to go


----------



## G.lock

I'll serve up another post good luck someone


----------



## garhtr

Coffee, breakfast and a bike ride to the farm market, lunch--- and it's finally raining-- Thank the Lord. 
Good luck n good fishing !


----------



## Snakecharmer

Can't snipe if you don't post. 5 to go


----------



## sherman51

not that many now.


----------



## sherman51

is there a sniper out there.


----------



## sherman51

2 more to go.


----------



## sherman51

only 1 more.


----------



## sherman51

this is it if i dont get sniped.


----------



## sherman51

yee haw, i think i snuck in and got one all by myself.


----------



## ress

Hope rain is not in Detroit tomarrow. Going up to my son's to cruise Woodward Ave. No public events but just thousands of cars. He has a 2009 Cadillac CTS-V. Rare car with a 556 hp. Super Charged V-8. Hitting a few breweries and lunch at Ford's Garage.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Hope rain is not in Detroit tomarrow. Going up to my son's to cruise Woodward Ave. No pubic events but just thousands of cars. He has a 2009 Cadillac CTS-V. Rare car with a 556 hp. Super Charged V-8. Hitting a few breweries and lunch at Ford's Garage.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk[/QUOTECareful don’t get shot


----------



## G.lock

ress said:


> Hope rain is not in Detroit tomarrow. Going up to my son's to cruise Woodward Ave. No pubic events but just thousands of cars. He has a 2009 Cadillac CTS-V. Rare car with a 556 hp. Super Charged V-8. Hitting a few breweries and lunch at Ford's Garage.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Yea don't get shot. Also since it's a "pubic" event don't get kicked in the **** area


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> yee haw, i think i snuck in and got one all by myself.


There was no sneaking on this one


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening guys I hope you all have a wonderful day today!!! The wife and I had a good laugh day my brother asked if I could get him a nice used truck to replace the one that someone T-bone yesterday at no Fault of his own


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> my brother asked if I could get him a nice used truck


Is That a ----- BIG FAT NO ? ? ?
Is he insurable ?
Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> Is That a ----- BIG FAT NO ? ? ?
> Is he insurable ?
> Good luck !


With an SR22 High risk liability I wonder why he has that not a clue


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good evening guys I hope you all have a wonderful day today!!! The wife and I had a good laugh day my brother asked if I could get him a nice used truck to replace the one that someone T-bone yesterday at no Fault of his own


BH, get him one with a couple of big fat tires and coaster brakes.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Good evening guys I hope you all have a wonderful day today!!! The wife and I had a good laugh day my brother asked if I could get him a nice used truck to replace the one that someone T-bone yesterday at no Fault of his own


You can buy a nice matchbox Truck at Marc's for 99 cents.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m not even going to buy him a Hot wheel 
If he saves up enough money maybe he can get a riding lawnmower cheap


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks for the prayers because they worked!
Either the fact that I just had one done a month ago or y'alls prayers, but it didn't hurt near as much. 
However, my pea brain is stinging right now. I'm prolly in store for a rest less night.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm prolly in store for a rest less night.


 You need a hot toddy 
Good luck


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks for the prayers because they worked!
> Either the fact that I just had one done a month ago or y'alls prayers, but it didn't hurt near as much.
> However, my pea brain is stinging right now. I'm prolly in store for a rest less night.


Hope you can get some rest lazy.


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. wishing you all a great Saturday.

taking the granddaughter fishing this morning.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys it’s Saturday again. Looks like rain is coming


----------



## bassplayer

Goooooood mornin' everyone!!!


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Gonna be a good day tater!


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning everyone, enjoy your day.
Didn't get enough rain here to get a cat wet--- still calling for a chance before noon but I'll believe it when I see it.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good evening guys I hope you all have a wonderful day today!!! The wife and I had a good laugh day my brother asked if I could get him a nice used truck to replace the one that someone T-bone yesterday at no Fault of his own


By him a pair of Converse tennis shoes and let him drive those around.


----------



## ress

.25 of rain here but 16 miles East 2.25 inches. Thankfully can leave the hose reeled up.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

Another harvest this morning. 24 and out


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> By him a pair of Converse tennis shoes and let him drive those around.


get him something with wheels. a skateboard would be right up his alley. then when not if he wrecks he'll just hurt himself. but it should only be minor injuries.



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 371573
> Another harvest this morning. 24 and out


just keep them warmed up. will be up there mon and ready to fish tues. should limit in a short time with only 2 of us fishing.


----------



## bruce

2X on skateboard and converse. Feet don't fail me now.


1basshunter said:


> Good evening guys I hope you all have a wonderful day today!!! The wife and I had a good laugh day my brother asked if I could get him a nice used truck to replace the one that someone T-bone yesterday at no Fault of his own


 Good for you BH. Cut him off. I have had to do this.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater...the spoons I orderded, can you give then to outwest for me..he has done so much for everyone..thx. tom


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hope you can get some rest lazy.


I think I quit tossing and turning about 0430. Had to have the A/C down lower than nrml.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater...the spoons I orderded, can you give then to outwest for me..he has done so much for everyone..thx. tom


Hay Tom if it ok with you fastwater and 0utwest can I get so of them spoons I’ve been using them a lot at buckeye and killing them saugeye with them and lost some do to the low water


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Hay Tom if it ok with you fastwater and 0utwest can I get so of them spoons I’ve been using them a lot at buckeye and killing them saugeye with them and lost some do to the low water


Yes. Ok with me brother


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> .25 of rain here but 16 miles East 2.25 inches. Thankfully can leave the hose reeled up.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Just got right at one inch in 20 minutes. I haven't seen it rain that hard all summer. My rain barrel is full and happy.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater...the spoons I orderded, can you give then to outwest for me..he has done so much for everyone..thx. tom





1basshunter said:


> Hay Tom if it ok with you fastwater and 0utwest can I get so of them spoons I’ve been using them a lot at buckeye and killing them saugeye with them and lost some do to the low water


What size you need BH?



Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes. Ok with me brother


They are yours ST...will give them to whomever you wish when I get them.
Just know that Outwest,BK,bobk have ordered some along with yours and I ordered BH a mess as well when I ordered them. And due to health issues, my buddy most likely won't be making anymore after he gets this order knocked out.
Talked to him last week and his son is finally able to give him a hand pounding out/shaping the spoons. Large and half medium spoons done. Other half medium and small spoons yet to do. Order half done and if'n son can continue to help him we should have them by the 1st of Sept.


----------



## bruce

Sherman will getting ready with his long range CVA to pick off 22000. Just saying.


----------



## fastwater

bruce said:


> Sherman will getting ready with his long range CVA to pick off 22000. Just saying.


That cheap CVA is performin at its best right now just hangin on Sherms wall.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> What size you need BH?
> 
> 
> 
> They are yours ST...will give them to whomever you wish when I get them.
> Just know that Outwest,BK,bobk have ordered some along with yours and I ordered BH a mess as well when I ordered them. And due to health issues, my buddy most likely won't be making anymore after he gets this order knocked out.
> Talked to him last week and his son is finally able to give him a hand pounding out/shaping the spoons. Large and half medium spoons done. Other half medium and small spoons yet to do. Order half done and if'n son can continue to help him we should have them by the 1st of Sept.


The smaller size is working the best if it’s ok


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> The smaller size is working the best if it’s ok


Yea...the smaller ones seem to work best with the saugeyes.
Think I have 4-5 here I'll get to ya.
Don't think I told you since I ordered yours when I ordered the others but we all will have 20 of each size.


----------



## sherman51

st I know you want to repay outwest for his kindness. but if anyone will share a few of the larger and medium spoons with me I sure would be grateful. I didn't get the opportunity to order any when fw took up orders.


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater...the spoons I orderded, can you give then to outwest for me..he has done so much for everyone..thx. tom


Thanks ST for the kind words and thinking of giving me more of the KILLER SPOONS but i have to tell you the misses that lives here has the big maximate spoon box and she is like sherms mailman  gets to the spoons first !


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Thanks ST for the kind words and thinking of giving me more of the KILLER SPOONS but i have to tell you the *misses that lives here has the big maximate spoon box and she is like sherms mailman  gets to the spoons first !*


Lol!
She told me she does that so she can get a jump on you when you guys go fishin then you have to ask her for some.
She's prolly even got BK's he hooked you up with.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Gentlemen enjoy this day.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

good morning all.

got my a$$ kicked yesterday. the pond was covered with moss making it hard to fish for bass. my granddaughter was fishing for bluegills. she caught a few gills but she caught a nice bass. I didn't catch any bass. so she beat me on the bass. but we both had fun but it was a challenge for either of us to fish.


----------



## ress

Didn't get shot up in Detroit yesterday so to speak but did get wasted at Founder's brewery!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s foggy as heck out here we cut and dragged a bunch of dead ash trees out of our woods yesterday. Figured we’d stock pile a few before deer season. You all have a good day


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> That cheap CVA is performin at its best right now just hangin on Sherms wall.


Heck , that crooked shooting thing is still in the box. If he’s smart he will bring it with him when he fishes with bk. BK said he lost his anchor yesterday while fishing. Always bring a gift when fishing on someone else’s boat.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Heck , that crooked shooting thing is still in the box. If he’s smart he will bring it with him when he fishes with bk. BK said he lost his anchor yesterday while fishing. Always bring a gift when fishing on someone else’s boat.


awe heck you guys are just jealous because you guys own them old junky tc rifles that has to be shot at 25 yards or less. now talk about anchors. that would put those encores to good use. the few times I've shot the CVA its the best shooting rifle I've ever fired. and I love the easy to remove the breech plug that I remove by hand. and the thumbhole stock is nice. shoots great, accurate out to 300+ yds, cleans easy, thumbhole stock, what else could I ask for.


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> awe heck you guys are just jealous because you guys own them old junky tc rifles that has to be shot at 25 yards or less. now talk about anchors. that would put those encores to good use. the few times I've shot the CVA its the best shooting rifle I've ever fired. and I love the easy to remove the breech plug that I remove by hand. and the thumbhole stock is nice. shoots great, accurate out to 300+ yds, cleans easy, thumbhole stock, what else could I ask for.



Something other than a cva....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> awe heck you guys are just jealous because you guys own them old junky tc rifles that has to be shot at 25 yards or less. now talk about anchors. that would put those encores to good use. the few times I've shot the CVA its the best shooting rifle I've ever fired. and I love the easy to remove the breech plug that I remove by hand. and the thumbhole stock is nice. shoots great, accurate out to 300+ yds, cleans easy, thumbhole stock, what else could I ask for.


A deer...with it


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 371691
> View attachment 371693


 Holy Moly those look good.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 371691
> View attachment 371693


The Breakfast of Champions...got milk?


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> A deer...with it


hopefully, I'll get a shot this fall. it'll be my 1st yr hunting with it.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> hopefully, I'll get a shot this fall. it'll be my 1st yr hunting with it.


You’re going to Terrifying all the deer with that piece of crap


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> hopefully, I'll get a shot this fall. it'll be my 1st yr hunting with it.


Only chance you have is if you hunt at the Indiana Zoo.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Only chance you have is if you hunt at the Indiana Zoo.


And that’s not even a for sure thing with that piece of crap muzzleloader he has


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> You’re going to Terrifying all the deer with that piece of crap


its much better than an old rattle trap encore any day of the week.



bobk said:


> Only chance you have is if you hunt at the Indiana Zoo.


they wont let me hunt there, you guys already have it reserved.



1basshunter said:


> And that’s not even a for sure thing with that piece of crap muzzleloader he has


nothing is for sure except death and taxes. but if I get a long shot I'll stand a much better chance than if I was using one of those 25 yard rattle trap encores. don't know how they ever sold them.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> awe heck you guys are just jealous because you guys own them old junky tc rifles that has to be shot at 25 yards or less. now talk about anchors. that would put those encores to good use. the few times I've shot the CVA its the best shooting rifle I've ever fired. and I love the easy to remove the breech plug that I remove by hand. and the thumbhole stock is nice. shoots great, *accurate out to 300+ yds, *cleans easy, thumbhole stock, *what else could I ask for*.


There you go again...drinkin all that KoolAid you been hearin.
I'd bet you all them custom spoons I got that not only have you never fired that hunk a junk 300's...you've never seen one fired 300's in person. 
Hate to break your heart but Carlos Hathcock couldn't hit a 4x8 sheet of plywood at 300's with that boomerang


----------



## Lazy 8

ouch^


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> There you go again...drinkin all that KoolAid you been hearin.
> I'd bet you all them custom spoons I got that not only have you never fired that hunk a junk 300's...you've never seen one fired 300's in person.
> Hate to break your heart but Carlos Hathcock couldn't hit a 4x8 sheet of plywood at 300's with that boomerang


UNCLE!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> ouch^





sherman51 said:


> UNCLE!


That was a bit harsh...my apologies Sherm.
Hope you and BK clean em up this week.


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning and have a Great One.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> That was a bit harsh...my apologies Sherm.
> Hope you and BK clean em up this week.


were going to catch fish even if he has to tie me to the anchor rope and throw me over and let me catch them by hand. but that would be he** on him pulling this fat boy in every time I grab a fish.

I'm leaving later today. I hope the weather is nice Tues and Wed so we can get out and fish. looking forward to meeting him and fishing with him.

good morning on this day we have been blessed with.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay guys I’m looking to buy As many of them custom spoons you guys are willing to get rid of all sizes it would help me out immensely so and you guys have any that you’re willing to part with I am willing to pay top dollar for them


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna be a great one


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Hay guys I’m looking to buy As many of them custom spoons you guys are willing to get rid of all sizes it would help me out immensely so and you guys have any that you’re willing to part with I am willing to pay top dollar for them


When I get mine I can let you have some of them.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna be a great one


Happy saturday to ya.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> When I get mine I can let you have some of them.


Thank you


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> And that’s not even a for sure thing with that piece of crap muzzleloader he has


I just got off the phone with the Indy zoo. When I mentioned a cva they laughed and laughed. They said there is no way sherm will hit a deer with that weapon. They will dart the deer and once it falls asleep they will let sherm into the area and he is permitted to club the deer over the head to kill it.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> I just got off the phone with the Indy zoo. When I mentioned a cva they laughed and laughed. They said there is no way sherm will hit a deer with that weapon. They will dart the deer and once it falls asleep they will let sherm into the area and he is permitted to club the deer over the head to kill it.


He will most likely miss even with a club


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ruthless brutal, .......


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> ruthless brutal, .......


Hmmm.


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> Happy saturday to ya.


Every days a Saturday. I love it


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> ruthless brutal, .......



Someone opens the door, ya gotta walk through....


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I just got off the phone with the Indy zoo. When I mentioned a cva they laughed and laughed. They said there is no way sherm will hit a deer with that weapon. They will dart the deer and once it falls asleep they will let sherm into the area and he is permitted to club the deer over the head to kill it.


Who's this remind you of??? Don't think too hard.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> I just got off the phone with the Indy zoo. When I mentioned a cva they laughed and laughed. They said there is no way sherm will hit a deer with that weapon. They will dart the deer and once it falls asleep they will let sherm into the area and he is permitted to club the deer over the head to kill it.





1basshunter said:


> He will most likely miss even with a club


with 4 guys on my ass that's so jealous they crap their pants made me give up. you guys done made me say UNCLE in capital letters. what more do you want? you guys shoot your encores and I'm happy with my new CVA.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> with 4 guys on my ass that's so jealous they crap their pants made me give up. you guys done made me say UNCLE in capital letters. what more do you want? you guys shoot your encores and I'm happy with my new CVA.


The want you to fight back...muhahaha


----------



## 1basshunter

I don’t even shoot an encore


----------



## MagicMarker

Anybody think it’ll snow this year? I upgraded from a 7’6 v blade to a 9’2.


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Anybody think it’ll snow this year? I upgraded from a 7’6 v blade to a 9’2.
> View attachment 371963


 Not now ! 
I've kept it from snowing for 3 years just by getting my snow shovels out of the loft in October--- upgrading a plow might mean it'll never snow again. 
Good luck !


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> I don’t even shoot an encore



Neither do I ....


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> with 4 guys on my ass that's so jealous they crap their pants made me give up. you guys done made me say UNCLE in capital letters. what more do you want? you guys shoot your encores and I'm happy with my new CVA.


Hell, I thought when you said uncle you were just yelling at yourself for buying a cva. The only reason I would crap my pants would be for balloons and a chick from publishers clearinghouse standing on my front porch.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Who's this remind you of??? Don't think too hard.


UNCLE


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Gentlemen have a great day. 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars...


----------



## sherman51

gooooood morning, I'm going fishing on Erie this beautiful morning.


----------



## ress

Get Em!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Get up and get at it in the rain this morning guys


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> gooooood morning, I'm going fishing on Erie this beautiful morning.


Take notes. Bh is a fish catching machine. No pictures of the spoons though.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Take notes. Bh is a fish catching machine. No pictures of the spoons though.


They should have a good couple days weather wise.
Looks like 1-2'ers...but mostly north wind so maybe some 3s.
BK has his spoons loaned out so no worry there.
Bet Sherm will teach BK a thing or ten.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp,will Catch walleyes and Sherman is going after sheepheads

And then Sherman will post a picture of that carp from Florida again


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 372015
> View attachment 372017


Which one did sherm catch?


----------



## ress

Lordy!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> They should have a good couple days weather wise.
> Looks like 1-2'ers...but mostly north wind so maybe some 3s.
> BK has his spoons loaned out so no worry there.
> Bet Sherm will teach BK a thing or ten.


bk did the teaching. got our limit before noon. he is a great guy to fish with. I'm just glad I came. got to meet a great ogf member. will be out with him tomorrow, cant wait.



1basshunter said:


> Burkcarp,will Catch walleyes and Sherman is going after sheepheads
> 
> And then Sherman will post a picture of that carp from Florida again


if you ever caught a real fish you'd post pictures to. but your fishing is like shooting a tc muzzleloader, it leaves a lot to be desired, it leaves you wanting, with a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## bobk

How do you like the bubba bk?


----------



## Burkcarp1

I like it


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think I almost put Sherm to sleep a couple of times


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> I like it


Good deal. I like mine so far. Don’t have the fish you have through yours so that’s good to hear.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Good deal. I like mine so far. Don’t have the fish you have through yours so that’s good to hear.


The only thing I would change is the handle is plenty thick IMO


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sniper alert...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bang


----------



## Snakecharmer

Got Him


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> I think I almost put Sherm to sleep a couple of times


 That's a beautiful bunch of fish-- Congratulations ! 
What was your weather like ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Got Him


I bet you’re not using a cva


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Which one did sherm catch?


i caught my 6 fish that the law allows.



Snakecharmer said:


> Got Him


congrats! where have you been?



garhtr said:


> That's a beautiful bunch of fish-- Congratulations !
> What was your weather like ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


it was a beautiful day. calling for another one today. just a good chop yesterday that made for great trolling going with the waves.



1basshunter said:


> I bet you’re not using a cva


there's just 2 kinds of people in this world, CVA guys and a--holes that own junk.

good morning guys and a--holes to. going fishing soon now.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning Guys I hope you all have a great day make the most of it


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Wednesday gonna ride to Brookville flea market again this morning yo all have a great day. Reckon Sherm’s getting schooled up there again


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning !
Got a long steady drizzle here yesterday, things should should green up nicely in the garden.
No fishing for me today, breakfast, errands, some work around the house and yard while it nice n cool.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ...there's just 2 kinds of people in this world, CVA guys and a--holes that own junk.
> 
> good morning guys and a--holes to. going fishing soon now.



Lord please forgive him...for he genuinely knows not what he speaks.
Just a reminder Sherm, you are waking up at Lake Erie this morning. 
BK is taking you fishin for some real fish...don't forget to meet him at the dock.

Mornin all...


----------



## 1basshunter

Dear uncle Sherman, my Remington muzzleloader will Out shoot your CVA anytime you need proof just drop me a line


----------



## Saugeye Tom

*Dangerous Muzzleloaders - Chuck Hawks*
www.chuckhawks.com › dangerous_muzzleloaders
In yet another _CVA_ incident, a man with ten years of _muzzleloading_ under his belt ... which should be corrected immediately, and should require a product _recall_.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MUHAHAHAHAHAHA... SHOT IT AND THE BULLET WENT AROUND A TREE...CAME BACK AND SKINNED HIM


----------



## bobk

So now if you don't own a piece of crap cva you are an a--hole. Interesting.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good point Bobk,​


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Lord please forgive him...for he genuinely knows not what he speaks.
> Just a reminder Sherm, you are waking up at Lake Erie this morning.
> BK is taking you fishin for some real fish...don't forget to meet him at the dock.
> 
> Mornin all...


met him at the dock around 7:15. the wind was a little strong straight outa the north. had a bumpy ride out to the 05 line. set up a south troll going with the waves. after trolling to the 02 line we only had 2 fish. we picked up and run on out to the 08 line. we got the lines back out at 11:00. 35 minutes later we had 10 more fish in the boat. bk really made the right move today. going back out again tomorrow. came up for 2 days but now its 3 days.



1basshunter said:


> Dear uncle Sherman, my Remington muzzleloader will Out shoot your CVA anytime you need proof just drop me a line


i don't shoot competitively against anyone. besides your Remington isn't a break action muzzleloader. but both are rated accurately to 300 yards. besides, I've been defending my CVA against fw's encore. he started giving my CVA h-ll ever since I got it. then you, bobk, and hm got on the bandwagon. if i could still shoot like i did 20 yrs ago I'd put my CVA up against your Remington any time. 



Saugeye Tom said:


> *Dangerous Muzzleloaders - Chuck Hawks*
> www.chuckhawks.com › dangerous_muzzleloaders
> In yet another _CVA_ incident, a man with ten years of _muzzleloading_ under his belt ... which should be corrected immediately, and should require a product _recall_.


yes the old cva's of 25 yrs ago was pretty much junk. but after they sold out it all changed. they are a different company all together now. that recall was in 97 I believe.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

so a 2 day trip turned into 3...you better tip well.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> met him at the dock around 7:15. the wind was a little strong straight outa the north. had a bumpy ride out to the 05 line. set up a south troll going with the waves. after trolling to the 02 line we only had 2 fish. we picked up and run on out to the 08 line. we got the lines back out at 11:00. 35 minutes later we had 10 more fish in the boat. bk really made the right move today. going back out again tomorrow. came up for 2 days but now its 3 days


TIPTIPTIP


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp, I’ll send Sherman some money for tipping you very generously of course don’t let him tell you that it got lost in the mail or some cheap grubhub guy or a Pirate took it 


Bobk is my Witness that I sent it to him


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> met him at the dock around 7:15. the wind was a little strong straight outa the north. had a bumpy ride out to the 05 line. set up a south troll going with the waves. after trolling to the 02 line we only had 2 fish. we picked up and run on out to the 08 line. we got the lines back out at 11:00. 35 minutes later we had 10 more fish in the boat. bk really made the right move today. going back out again tomorrow. came up for 2 days but now its 3 days.


Hey Sherm give a guy a hand..... I took my boat out and headed out for the 08 line. I was looking carefully in the water but couldn't see the 05 or the 08 line in the water even with my new eyeballs...I think you're just pulling our legs with this talk of a line in the water. Either that or you're giving out misinformation to protect your spots...


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Burkcarp, I’ll send Sherman some money for tipping you very generously of course don’t let him tell you that it got lost in the mail or some cheap grubhub guy or a Pirate took it
> 
> 
> Bobk is my Witness that I sent it to him


Heck, I licked the stamps.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> Hey Sherm give a guy a hand..... I took my boat out and headed out for the 08 line. I was looking carefully in the water but couldn't see the 05 or the 08 line in the water even with my new eyeballs...I think you're just pulling our legs with this talk of a line in the water. Either that or you're giving out misinformation to protect your spots...


It’s a guy thing


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> It’s a guy thing


I'm a guy...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm a guy...


Lmao


----------



## G.lock

Two days turn into three!
You don't have a professor, movie star, and a millionaire on board do you Sherm? Eh? That is Sherm and not Gilligan isn't it?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Burkcarp, I’ll send Sherman some money for tipping you very generously of course don’t let him tell you that it got lost in the mail or some cheap grubhub guy or a Pirate took it
> 
> 
> Bobk is my Witness that I sent it to him


just send the money straight to bk, he needs the money. i have a crooked mail man I never get money.



Snakecharmer said:


> Hey Sherm give a guy a hand..... I took my boat out and headed out for the 08 line. I was looking carefully in the water but couldn't see the 05 or the 08 line in the water even with my new eyeballs...I think you're just pulling our legs with this talk of a line in the water. Either that or you're giving out misinformation to protect your spots...


LOL. you wouldn't understand. but tomorrow will be our best day yet. we'll probably start at the 10 line just to be safe.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

did you ever get my envelope sherm??


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> did you ever get my envelope sherm??


I sent it to him and have Proof just ask Bobk but as Usual he’s already saying he’ll never got the money


----------



## fastwater

Momma and I went to Deer Creek State park today for a lil boat ride.
This fellar shoulda set the booze down way earlier in the day before he decided to go boating.
While we were at the dock getting ready to shove off, he flew down the ramp backwards so fast he got everyone's attention. Didnt even see any brake lights comes on. Boat he was hauling launched about 15ft out in the water.
The fella in the water was the driver and had to climb out of the sunroof to get out.
A genuine " hold my beer" moment:


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen and have a Great day.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## Lil' Rob

Good morning, but really good night. I've been working night shifts, so it's time for me to go to bed.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Momma and I went to Deer Creek State park today for a lil boat ride.
> This fellar shoulda set the booze down way earlier in the day before he decided to go boating.
> While we were at the dock getting ready to shove off, he flew down the ramp backwards so fast he got everyone's attention. Didnt even see any brake lights comes on. Boat he was hauling launched about 15ft out in the water.
> The fella in the water was the driver and had to climb out of the sunroof to get out.
> A genuine " hold my beer" moment:
> View attachment 372191
> 
> View attachment 372193


Did he get a ticket? Can't fix stupid. Luckily he didn't use the ramp next to your boat.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Luck Sherm and Burkcarp1.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Thursday’s garage sales day. Yesterday at one sale got four like new turkey decoys Two jakes and two hens for fifteen dollars. Figured they were worth 20-25 bucks apiece


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. As all of you know I am not a Ford guy. But I have to hand it to them for this edition. I snapped this in WV in the Lowes parking lot. I think it speaks for itself. Only in WV.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. As all of you know I am not a Ford guy. But I have to hand it to them for this edition. I snapped this in WV in the Lowes parking lot. I think it speaks for itself. Only in WV.


Those racists LOL...


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> i don't shoot competitively against anyone. besides your Remington isn't a break action muzzleloader. but both are rated accurately to 300 yards. besides, I've been defending my CVA against fw's encore. he started giving my CVA h-ll ever since I got it. then you, bobk, and hm got on the bandwagon. if i could still shoot like i did 20 yrs ago I'd put my CVA up against your Remington .


Dang Fastwater, quit picking on the shermanator's fancy smoke pole. He needs to think he has the best weapon in the world. He's starting to name call and that's not fair.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Dang Fastwater, quit picking on the shermanator's fancy smoke pole. He needs to think he has the best weapon in the world. He's starting to name call and that's not fair.


You are even more Ruthless than me!!!! Absolutely love it


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Did he get a ticket? Can't fix stupid. Luckily he didn't use the ramp next to your boat.


Nope!!
No law ever showed up.
They called a wrecker to pull it out. Loaded truck on a roll off and another buddy showed up with a truck to take boat/trailer home.
And I'm very glad they weren't close to me.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Dang Fastwater, quit picking on the shermanator's fancy smoke pole. He needs to think he has the best weapon in the world. He's starting to name call and that's not fair.


Yes bobk... you are right!!!
He has so convinced me that CVA is without a doubt the best invention in firearms since John Browning designed the Colt 1911 that I'm selling all my inlines.
I now believe that the new CVA's are so good that our military snipers should be outfitted with them.


----------



## fastwater

dp


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> did you ever get my envelope sherm??


you have to put it in the mail before I can get it.



1basshunter said:


> I sent it to him and have Proof just ask Bobk but as Usual he’s already saying he’ll never got the money


if you sent a tip for bk i hope its a good one. he got our limits all 3 days.



Snakecharmer said:


> Good Luck Sherm and Burkcarp1.


thanks snake we got our limit in 1 hour and 20 minutes this morning. bk cleaned the fish I did a little shopping and was still back home in Indiana at 4:35 this afternoon.


----------



## 1basshunter

I don’t eat freshwater fish I let them go back and fight again


----------



## ress

Nice Fish!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you have to put it in the mail before I can get it.


Huh...I have the tracker....said received


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Nope!!
> No law ever showed up.
> They called a wrecker to pull it out. Loaded truck on a roll off and another buddy showed up with a truck to take boat/trailer home.
> And I'm very glad they weren't close to me.
> View attachment 372251
> 
> View attachment 372253


So even though he was in a hurry, he didn't stay around to fish?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Huh...I have the tracker....said received


Sherms crooked mailman travels with him.



Snakecharmer said:


> So even though he was in a hurry, he didn't stay around to fish?


There was 4-5 of them and don't think they had a fishin pole on board. Least I didn't see any when the guy driving the boat pulled it around by me. 
They did have several coolers though.
Thinkin the party was fixin to resume once they set sail but a few minor snafus got in their way.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Huh...I have the tracker....said received


send me an undoctored picture.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> did you ever get my envelope sherm??





sherman51 said:


> bk cleaned the fish I did a little shopping and was still back home in Indiana at 4:35 this afternoon.


ST...I think it's safe to say we all know that Sherm not only got the envelope...but where its contents went.

*'But we really can't be to upset with Sherm.'*

You can bet that when Sherm went shopping, he spent every last dime on a very,very nice gift for BK for not only taking Sherm on the best fishing trip he's ever had in his life but cleaning all the fish and treating him like a king.
I'd even venture to say that as good a guy as BK is and the way BK likes to BBQ, he prolly fed Sherm whilst he was there as well.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning everyone, have a great day, looks like a beauty-- Enjoy it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good Friday morning you bunch of derailing degenerates hope you all have a great day today


----------



## Snakecharmer

Top of the morning to you!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get up, out, and get it done today


----------



## sherman51

good morning but not as good as the last 3 days have been.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> good morning but not as good as the last 3 days have been.


 When and Where is the fish fry Sherman ? ? 
Looks like you guys had some great fishing.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 372389


muhahahahaha spit bud light on the keyboard


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> I don’t eat freshwater fish I let them go back and fight again


I wouldn't eat fish out of buckeye either.


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. have a great day.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning....gonna be a busy weekend


----------



## ress

Headed to PCYC at 3 to in-laws boat. Going to take a dock length pole rigged with tiny jig to try around the docks. No one fishes but kids in there so I'll try to blend in....

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope everyone has a great day. 
Heading to my daughters house later for burgers n dogs, two grandsons, 13 and 10 year olds, have challenged me to a badminton match (I'm going to get killed )
Enjoy n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Have a good one


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Nap times over, get yur duffs up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

So....ate lunch in muncie Indiana today at 625 brew pub...if sherm was in town would have called him


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m sure if he’d known that he’d run right over and picked up the tab


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> So....ate lunch in muncie Indiana today at 625 brew pub...if sherm was in town would have called him
> View attachment 372519
> View attachment 372521


I came home Thurs after fishing Thurs morning. but you don't have my number anyway.


----------



## 0utwest

Trust me Sherm he has your number !


----------



## Lazy 8

0utwest said:


> Trust me Sherm he has your number !


Uoooooooo.....


----------



## sherman51

good morning rejects. another day God has blessed us with.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'......


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning boys!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys and gals


----------



## Shad Rap

Mornin ladies...need some rain...where's it at?


----------



## fastwater

Top of the mornin to yunz...


----------



## fastwater

Shad Rap said:


> Mornin ladies...need some rain...where's it at?


It thundered and carried on very close all around us yesterday afternoon. Could see shots of lighting in every direction for awhile. Streets were wet literally within an 1/16- 1/8 mile all around us. Even lost power for much of the afternoon...it finally came back on about 2130 last night. 
But it never even so much as clouded up here at the house...let alone get a drop of rain.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Gather
- keep your eye on the Shuttlecock
.....I said.....


----------



## bobk

Shad Rap said:


> Mornin ladies...need some rain...where's it at?


We cut shooting lanes and logging trails all yesterday. Worked through thunder and a steady drizzle but it never really rained hard. Need it pretty bad.


----------



## ress

Not even any clouds for a week around here. 90's every day coming up this week. Uncle!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !



M R DUCKS said:


> Gather
> - keep your eye on the Shuttlecock
> .....I said.....


 Eyes weren't the problem-- it was my old tired legs---
Grandsons beat me n the wife up pretty bad but I got some redemption-- my daughter and I came up with a win against the boys 
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Replanting a food plot at the farm today. When they sprayed the beans they accidentally let the boom go over my plot killing bout half of it


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Trust me Sherm he has your number !


Yes...I know for a fact that ST has had Sherms number for a loooong time.
Heck...he even hooked me up with Sherms number clear back when we were getting the first yearly get together going. 



Saugeye Tom said:


> So....ate lunch in muncie Indiana today at 625 brew pub...if sherm was in town would have called him
> View attachment 372519
> View attachment 372521


Doesn't look as though you had a long wait for a table.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes...I know for a fact that ST has had Sherms number for a loooong time.
> Heck...he even hooked me up with Sherms number clear back when we were getting the first yearly get together going.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look as though you had a long wait for a table.


Lol. No but the food was good


----------



## sherman51

I believe about half you guys have my number, and it's not my phone number...LOL...

But it's ok because I have broad shoulders. As long as they don't start keeping me from fishing, I will let them have there fun.


----------



## Lazy 8

Do you think lil kimmy's playing possum?
https://www.foxnews.com/world/kim-jong-un-coma-sister-take-control-south-korean-official-alleges


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Do you think lil kimmy's playing possum?
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/kim-jong-un-coma-sister-take-control-south-korean-official-alleges


sure he is. he's to stubborn to be in a coma.

good morning all. had a thunderstorm pass through a few minutes ago. more rain expected today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen, it may be hot but fall is in the air.
Enjoy your day n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all.
Hopefully ol Bob is waking up in recovery about now with good news of no polyps.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all.
> Hopefully ol Bob is waking up in recovery about now with good news of no polyps.


You were pretty close. I was back in the room at 8:45. Have one they have to test. Thanks!


----------



## sherman51

I had one doctor that wasn't going to put me to sleep for the colonoscopy. as a matter of fact, he wasn't going to give me anything but he wanted me to let his nephew watch. so I blackmailed him into giving me 100 mg of Demerol. i changed doctors before my next one.


----------



## ress

Somebody something! That's too good to let slide! No pun intended.........

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I had one doctor that wasn't going to put me to sleep for the colonoscopy. as a matter of fact, he wasn't going to give me anything but he wanted me to let his nephew watch. so I blackmailed him into giving me 100 mg of Demerol. i changed doctors before my next one.


Hell id just put you into twilight and let fastwater watch...muhahahahaha


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> I had one doctor that wasn't going to put me to sleep for the colonoscopy. as a matter of fact, he wasn't going to give me anything but he wanted me to let his nephew watch. so I blackmailed him into giving me 100 mg of Demerol. i changed doctors before my next one.


Oh man the thoughts I have. 
I just can’t say it. I’m trying to be nice to Sherman this week.


----------



## Hatchetman

bobk said:


> Oh man the thoughts I have.
> I just can’t say it. I’m trying to be nice to Sherman this week.



Wonder if the Doc turned down the lights and put on some nice mooooood music ?


----------



## Hatchetman

Or would it be baaaaahhhhd music ?


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> I had one doctor that wasn't going to put me to sleep for the colonoscopy. as a matter of fact, he wasn't going to give me anything but he wanted me to let his nephew watch. so I blackmailed him into giving me 100 mg of Demerol. i changed doctors before my next one.



Why post this??


----------



## Hatchetman

Here goes....


----------



## Hatchetman

On my way....


----------



## Hatchetman

Locked and loaded


----------



## Hatchetman

Bang.......


----------



## M R DUCKS

I only looked away for a second


----------



## bobk

Hatchetman said:


> Wonder if the Doc turned down the lights and put on some nice mooooood music ?


I think that’s why the nephew was there. He brought the saxophone.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Oh man the thoughts I have.
> I just can’t say it. *I’m trying to be nice to Sherman this week*.


Me too!!!
But you are a much stronger man than I...



sherman51 said:


> I had one doctor that wasn't going to put me to sleep for the colonoscopy. as a matter of fact, he wasn't going to give me anything but he wanted me to let his nephew watch. so I blackmailed him into giving me 100 mg of Demerol. i changed doctors before my next one.


I'm really confused now!!!
Sooo...did that mean that afterwards you and the Doc...or you and the nephew were dating?



Saugeye Tom said:


> Hell id just put you into twilight and let fastwater watch...muhahahahaha


I think we have finally found a good use for his break action CVA.
Can break it open, insert the bbl and run the scope through the bbl.



Hatchetman said:


> Bang.......


HM spanked that 21200.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I think that’s why the nephew was there. He brought the saxophone.


Thinking this may have been the song he played...


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Somebody something! That's too good to let slide! No pun intended.........
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


If I did it which I could do very very easily But it’s way to easy for me to do I’ll let someone else do it but If no one else does it I will


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m so glad you guys got on him I’m trying to be a nice guy but it will only last for so long 

PS I thinking that he must like saying stuff like that so we can pick on him.. it’s like shooting fish in a barrel even with a CVA


----------



## ress

I thought hatchetman was going somewhere else with that count down.


----------



## fastwater

I thought hatchetman was going somewhere else with that count down.[/QUOTE]



ress said:


> Somebody something! That's too good to let slide! No pun intended.........
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


ress...you are sounding more and more like you really want to add something...


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I thought hatchetman was going somewhere else with that count down.


He was he to is trying to be a nice guy but sooner or later he’s going to chime in on it that nice guy persona is going to come out


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I’m so glad you guys got on him *I’m trying to be a nice guy but it will only last for so long *
> 
> PS I thinking that he must like saying stuff like that so we can pick on him.. it’s like shooting fish in a barrel even with a CVA


https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/8afae5eb-a289-4e31-8378-56c380cf0037


----------



## ress

fastwater said:


> I thought hatchetman was going somewhere else with that count down.




ress...you are sounding more and more like you really want to add something...[/QUOTE]
I did, just not as visual as some.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> ress...you are sounding more and more like you really want to add something...


I did, just not as visual as some.[/QUOTE]

Well...don't hint about it and tip toe round the tulips.
Remember...if'n ya think it...may as well come on out and say it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> I did, just not as visual as some.


Well...don't hint about it and tip toe round the tulips.
Remember...if'n ya think it...may as well come on out and say it.[/QUOTE]
Not always sometimes it is best to keep my mouth shut


----------



## ress

I used to lead the pack and it back fired a few times. Course more on the line then.


----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> Well...don't hint about it and tip toe round the tulips.
> Remember...if'n ya think it...may as well come on out and say it.


Not always sometimes it is best to keep my mouth shut[/QUOTE]
We can hear you thinking it lol


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> I had one doctor that wasn't going to put me to sleep for the colonoscopy. as a matter of fact, he wasn't going to give me anything but he wanted me to let his nephew watch. so I blackmailed him into giving me 100 mg of Demerol. i changed doctors before my next one.


Was there some banjo music coming over the procedure room speakers?


----------



## sherman51

at least I was awake to make sure it was the camera that he inserted. how many of you guys have been put to sleep for your colonoscopy and had no idea what went on after you were asleep. HA HA HE HE HA HA. did you wake up sore with sticky stuff in your crack? LOL.


----------



## Lazy 8

Have y'all ever heard the old adage...
It's better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.
Now, before y'all get all riled up, I meant that to NO ONE HERE. 
As a matter of fact, I'll be the first to say I don't practice what I preach. I'm getting better but I've got a long way to go and a short time to get there.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> at least I was awake to make sure it was the camera that he inserted. how many of you guys have been put to sleep for your colonoscopy and had no idea what went on after you were asleep. HA HA HE HE HA HA. did you wake up sore with sticky stuff in your crack? LOL.


You *THINK* it was a camera. Are you telling us you've got eyes in the back of your head? He had a GoPro strapped on that thang. Check youtube.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I had one doctor that wasn't going to put me to sleep for the colonoscopy. as a matter of fact, he wasn't going to give me anything but he wanted me to let his nephew watch. so I blackmailed him into giving me 100 mg of Demerol. i changed doctors before my next one.


THE SHOW MUST GO ON:
Have had a few hours to ponder this whole scenario.
With much thought and consideration, I have come to the conclusion that I was all wrong with every comment I made pertaining to this 'unique' (for lack of a better word) situation.
I feel this whole situation was nothing more than an oversight with the docs office staff and them scheduling docs appointments for that particular day. I'd bet you a dollar to a donut that the same day Sherm was scheduled for his colonoscopy was the same day of the docs family reunion down in Tenn.
The doc...being very dedicated and not wanting to let neither his family...nor Sherm down, just combined tasks and did Sherms procedure at his family reunion.
Sherm...knowing he was gonna get some free...all you can eat...genuine home cooked viddles, was more than eager to go along with the docs game plan of killin two birds with one stone.
Doc just had to be sure and let the family know to cook extra cause he would be bringing an extra [email protected]&hole with him.
Hence: THE SHOW MUST GO ON...



> ="sherman51, post: 2994475, member: 27414"]at least I was awake to make sure it was the camera that he inserted. how many of you guys have been put to sleep for your colonoscopy and had no idea what went on after you were asleep. HA HA HE HE HA HA. did you wake up sore with sticky stuff in your crack? LOL.


It's okay Sherm...you no longer have to defend what happened.
I apologize for my earlier posts about the 'How Deep Is Your Love' sax tune as well my other prior posts (with exception to the CVA post. That would be a good use of the 'Bulgaria' barrel). 
So please forgive me!
We are all aware that you just went to a family reunion in Tenn.
You didn't say 'who's' family reunion.
Thinkin 'who's' is crystal clear now.

Mornin all...


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen hope everyone has a good day.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day!!!! And just an FYI it’s National be nice to Sherman day
So good morning Sherman I hope you have a great day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. ( feels like a Saturday)


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> THE SHOW MUST GO ON:
> Have had a few hours to ponder this whole scenario.
> With much thought and consideration, I have come to the conclusion that I was all wrong with every comment I made pertaining to this 'unique' (for lack of a better word) situation.
> I feel this whole situation was nothing more than an oversight with the docs office staff and them scheduling docs appointments for that particular day. I'd bet you a dollar to a donut that the same day Sherm was scheduled for his colonoscopy was the same day of the docs family reunion down in Tenn.
> The doc...being very dedicated and not wanting to let neither his family...nor Sherm down, just combined tasks and did Sherms procedure at his family reunion.
> Sherm...knowing he was gonna get some free...all you can eat...genuine home cooked viddles, was more than eager to go along with the docs game plan of killin two birds with one stone.
> Doc just had to be sure and let the family know to cook extra cause he would be bringing an extra [email protected]&hole with him.
> Hence: THE SHOW MUST GO ON...
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay Sherm...you no longer have to defend what happened.
> I apologize for my earlier posts about the 'How Deep Is Your Love' sax tune as well my other prior posts (with exception to the CVA post. That would be a good use of the 'Bulgaria' barrel).
> So please forgive me!
> We are all aware that you just went to a family reunion in Tenn.
> You didn't say 'who's' family reunion.
> Thinkin 'who's' is crystal clear now.
> 
> Mornin all...


Morning y'all. Thanks for clearing that up Fastwawa. I really don't think poor ol Shermie knew what poked...err...hit him.
Hopefully he'll make a full recovery while on his Doc's family reunion.


----------



## sherman51

man, it's a good thing I've got broad shoulders because so many guys have jumped on the bandwagon.



1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day!!!! And just an FYI it’s National be nice to Sherman day
> So good morning Sherman I hope you have a great day


thanks bh I need a little sympathy. but it won't last long. good morning to you and the rest of the good guys, not so much to the rest.


----------



## M R DUCKS

at least doc bought him dinner


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

got some bad news a couple of days ago. It seems like my brother's girlfriend who he was with for several yrs and loved dearly by family members found a new guy while he's in prison. the new guy shot and killed her stole her truck and ran. he hasn't been seen since the shooting.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> got some bad news a couple of days ago. It seems like my brother's girlfriend who he was with for several yrs and loved dearly by family members found a new guy while he's in prison. the new guy shot and killed her stole her truck and ran. he hasn't been seen since the shooting.


Sorry to hear that Sherm. Prayers!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> got some bad news a couple of days ago. It seems like my brother's girlfriend who he was with for several yrs and loved dearly by family members found a new guy while he's in prison. the new guy shot and killed her stole her truck and ran. he hasn't been seen since the shooting.


Sherm, I thought you quit watching those soap operas. 
Days of our Sherm
One Sherm to Live.
General Sherm.
The Young and the Sherm.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry to hear that Sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> got some bad news a couple of days ago. It seems like my brother's girlfriend who he was with for several yrs and loved dearly by family members found a new guy while he's in prison. the new guy shot and killed her stole her truck and ran. he hasn't been seen since the shooting.


Sorry to hear that Sherm.
What state did this happen in?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys hope you all have a rainbows and unicorn sunshine day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Heading to the flea market again this morning. Looks like a nice morning to ride.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Get out and enjoy it .
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

good morning men.



fastwater said:


> Sorry to hear that Sherm.
> What state did this happen in?


it happened here in jay county Indiana. got the news last night they have him in custody. I also found out she was not dating the guy anymore. she had some friends over and he just showed up. the friends left and he shot her and ran. I guess she had called the police but they said it was a civil matter. they came out later and her daughter answered the door. they asked if she was the one that called. they started looking for her mom and found her in the back yard dead. the daughter said she heard the gunshots but it was normal to hear gunshots and she thought nothing of it. pray for her daughter and my brother to get through this. she also has a son but he's not in the picture anymore. these are not my brother's kids. but he is close to the daughter and loved his girlfriend very much. even though she cheated on him with this guy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> got some bad news a couple of days ago. It seems like my brother's girlfriend who he was with for several yrs and loved dearly by family members found a new guy while he's in prison. the new guy shot and killed her stole her truck and ran. he hasn't been seen since the shooting.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## fastwater

Very glad that they got him.
Prayers out to those that are suffering.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, I apologize. I though you were trying to pull our legs and I clearly see you weren't.
I will pray for the loss and to give strength to those suffering. God Bless you all.


----------



## ress

Thoughts and a prayer Sherm.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

knew i could count on you guys to send prayers.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Should have been there today Sherm, it was on fire.....


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Should have been there today Sherm, it was on fire.....


i don't know if I could have stood it if it was better than thurs. 1 hr and 20 minutes for 12 fish is just hot enough. not to mention I had to take that call from my heart doctor.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, are you trying to tell us that your heart couldn't take catching that many fish...that fast?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, are you trying to tell us that your heart couldn't take catching that many fish...that fast?


LOL, that would have been hard on a man with a good young heart.

in all seriousness, I've been having a little congestion and I was put on a water pill for 3 days that caused my kidney function to be bad. I got the call to hold a couple of my other meds until I had more blood work on Monday and came back to the office on Tuesday. I'm doing better now but they cut my blood pressure meds in half.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> LOL, that would have been hard on a man with a good young heart.
> 
> in all seriousness, I've been having a little congestion and I was put on a water pill for 3 days that caused my kidney function to be bad. I got the call to hold a couple of my other meds until I had more blood work on Monday and came back to the office on Tuesday. I'm doing better now but they cut my blood pressure meds in half.


Hope they get it figured out quick.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys!


----------



## ress

mornin. going to be a longgggg day


----------



## garhtr

Morning gents !
Hope everyone has a great day.
Enjoy n good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Better get it done today. Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## sherman51

good morning men. it's just great to be here for another day.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



ress said:


> mornin. going to be a longgggg day


How come? You alright??


----------



## Kayak_Andy

ress said:


> mornin. going to be a longgggg day


here here! Iv been unemployed because the pandemic took my job, everyday I wakeup and apply to jobs till 5. Its monotonous as hell,but then I go fishing in the evening. Only bites im getting are on my line lol


----------



## fastwater

Kayak_Andy said:


> here here! Iv been unemployed because the pandemic took my job, everyday I wakeup and apply to jobs till 5. Its monotonous as hell,but then I go fishing in the evening. Only bites im getting are on my line lol


What were you doing that the pandemic took your job?
What kind of experience do you have and what kind of work are you looking for?
Lastly...if you're from Ohio, what part of the state?


----------



## Kayak_Andy

fastwater said:


> What were you doing that the pandemic took your job?
> What kind of experience do you have and what kind of work are you looking for?
> Lastly...if you're from Ohio, what part of the state?


From Cleveland's westside.
I had just graduated from West Virginia University, my degree was in Wildlife and Fisheries. I was working in south Georgia at a quail hunting plantation. Was the dream job for the route i chose to take. I also have training/education in Geographic Information Systems. 

Work wise, iv just been applying around to natural resource management positons and GIS jobs at consulting firms. Actually scored 2 interviews today so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## fastwater

Kayak_Andy said:


> From Cleveland's westside.
> I had just graduated from West Virginia University, my degree was in Wildlife and Fisheries. I was working in south Georgia at a quail hunting plantation. Was the dream job for the route i chose to take. I also have training/education in Geographic Information Systems.
> 
> Work wise, iv just been applying around to natural resource management positons and GIS jobs at consulting firms. Actually scored 2 interviews today so we'll see how this goes.


Will PM you this evening...


----------



## ress

Yeah doing ok. A Fib kicked my ass last Sunday. Work today was hard. But now have a 3 day weekend!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Will PM you this evening...




Give me a call this evening, your mail box is full or messed up, nothing important....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Give me a call this evening, your mail box is full or messed up, nothing important....


Will do...


----------



## garhtr

Every morning at dawn for about two weeks this little guy has left the woods behind my home and patrolled the edge of my garden. Several days ago I made a little feeding station in a low spot where he enters the yard.
"Tudor" likes cantaloupe and peaches but loves bananas. He will eat some green veggies and nibble at yellow squash, zucchini and apples.
He tamed up quickly and I can approach him now with out his retreating into his shell.
I was considering a new dog but if I can teach Tudor to sit, stay n fetch I may hold off a while. 
Wish me luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> View attachment 373173
> 
> Every morning at dawn for about two weeks this little guy has left the woods behind my home and patrolled the edge of my garden. Several days ago I made a little feeding station in a low spot where he enters the yard.
> "Tudor" likes cantaloupe and peaches but loves bananas. He will eat some green veggies and nibble at yellow squash, zucchini and apples.
> He tamed up quickly and I can approach him now with out his retreating into his shell.
> I was considering a new dog but if I can teach Tudor to sit, stay n fetch I may hold off a while.
> Wish me luck !


Pretty cool. He/she might outlive you.
https://www.tortoisetown.com/box-turtle-lifespan/


----------



## garhtr

Morning gents !
Have a great day



Lazy 8 said:


> Pretty cool. He/she might outlive you.


Thanks for the interesting link lazy, lotsa turtle info there.
80 years is a long time now I'm curious how old he is, might be old cause he seems pretty smart. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

good morning men. should get some rain today.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys here’s something to ponder for a minute 

What is so civil about civil war


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Added another to the ( herd) yesterday


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Morning guys. Added another to the ( herd) yesterday
> View attachment 373205
> View attachment 373207


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys here’s something to ponder for a minute
> 
> that is so civil about civil war


you lost me on this one. did you mean what is so civil about civil war? that's what we have now is a mini civil war. and that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> you lost me on this one. did you mean what is so civil about civil war? that's what we have now is a mini civil war. and that's all I'm going to say about that.


Thank you Sherm and good morning everybody.
I just watched the WX and he said the rain from Laura is going to stay down along the OH river and south of there. Booooooo


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Thank you Sherm and good morning everybody.
> I just watched the WX and he said the rain from Laura is going to stay down along the OH river and south of there. Booooooo


Its pouring cats and dogs along the North Coast....


----------



## ress

Not a drop couple hours SW of you.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 373215


just get with a crowd and anything goes.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> just get with a crowd and anything goes.


Yup!


----------



## garhtr

Didn't fish a.m. but hope to sneak out this evening especially if we get some precipitation and cloud cover.
My new best friend "Tudor" 








and I had breakfast in the backyard, Tudor had blackberries n strawberries and I had some pancakes and a little turtle food myself 








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Its pouring cats and dogs along the North Coast....


We just had a 15 minute thunderstorm/downpour. Big wind. Rain barrel full!


----------



## ress

Get this, people across the street put their house up for sale and had it sold in 5 hrs! They had 2 people bidding against each other and the one that got it paid 13k more than the house was listed for! Been hearing stories like that but thought it was rare. Their listed price was what we thought was way too high. Now my wife is like,,Hmmm? maybe retiring is closer than I thought!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> We just had a 15 minute thunderstorm/downpour. Big wind. Rain barrel full!


I sent it your way...


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> Didn't fish a.m. but hope to sneak out this evening especially if we get some precipitation and cloud cover.
> *My new best friend "Tudor" *
> View attachment 373229
> 
> and I had breakfast in the backyard, Tudor had blackberries n strawberries and I had some pancakes and a little turtle food myself
> View attachment 373233
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


You need to get out a little more.......


----------



## ress

Been poring rain sense 2 15!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> You need to get out a little more.......


 I couldn't agree more--- wife see it a little differently 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Burkcarp1

We received 2in of rain here earlier and it’s getting ready to do it again


----------



## garhtr

Suns out here and We've gotten just enough rain to make it unbearably hot and humid.


----------



## ress

As of 5:30









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> You need to get out a little more.......


Nope...what garhtr is dealing with in his back yard is much smarter than those that are out in the streets.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Not a drop couple hours SW of you.


I sent you some rain too...


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> I sent you some rain too...


 I wish you'd send some my way.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Nope...what garhtr is dealing with in his back yard is much smarter than those that are out in the streets.


 You ain't a kidding !
My friend Tudor knows plenty, today when he saw me walk out on the deck he bolted for his feeding station, ate his fill and then retired to the shade under a huge walnut tree and hasn't bothered a soul all day and according to Lazys info he may be near 80 yrs old--- I'm betting he hasn't bothered anyone his entire life--- heck-- he's probably smarter than I am.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> I couldn't agree more--- wife see it a little differently
> Good luck and good fishing !


Tell the wife, Snake says you need a mental health day...


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> Tell the wife, Snake says you need a mental health day...


I get those 4- 5 times a week, 
I go fly fishing and wade a small stream all alone 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> I wish you'd send some my way.


Will do!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I sent you some rain too...


You da rain man! What day of the week was it 843 days ago and what did you have to eat that day? Huh...Ray?


----------



## sherman51

we got a small rain cloud come through this afternoon. other than that its been very dry. my yard looks dead. but part of that is I had a guy spray weed killer on my gravels. i told him not to mow where the weed killer had been sprayed. but he didn't listen at all. mowed the weed killer area then mowed the yard. now I have big brown patches all over my yard.


----------



## sherman51

somebody is going to get 300.


----------



## Lazy 8

That was a great movie.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> somebody is going to get 300.


Sherm is ready to snipe...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> You da rain man! What day of the week was it 843 days ago and what did you have to eat that day? Huh...Ray?


Tuesday and bacon


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys..gong to be a great day!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Got me a brisket in the smoker already.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Can’t wait!


----------



## sherman51

congrats bk you sniped this one. but if you had been a little slow I would have taken it.

good morning guys. still no rain.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Rain went north and south of us yesterday


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Rain missed us also, chance today, we'll see.
Enjoy this day n good luck and good fishing


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!!!! time for breakfast


----------



## ress

My rain gauge sense 5:15 yesterday!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiveeyes

Is it raining beer over there?


----------



## ress

Wish so my LaBatts is about gone

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Wish so my LaBatts is about gone
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


good choice.


----------



## sherman51

last night it said a 15 percent chance of rain. this morning it said sunny all day. go figure.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 373313


the outside looks a little rough, just making the inside, awe so good. 

hows the fishing been? still, getting them thar fast limits?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Yes sir


----------



## Lazy 8

The other day I saw where a house burglar was signing up for unemployment.
When they asked him why, he said it's Covid-19 related, too many people home these days.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 373313


Don't wrap that and put it on the front porch in a cooler.
We know a guy that will get it.


----------



## Upland

why drive when you can fly


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Don't wrap that and put it on the front porch in a cooler.
> We know a guy that will get it.


I think we’ll have it gone before he shows up


----------



## ress

Pork butt .99# starting tomorrow at Meijers!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Pork butt .99# starting tomorrow at Meijers!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Some people are a pork butt


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Some people are a pork butt


I won't believe your a pork butt, or any of those other things they say about you. your ok I don't care what they say about you.


----------



## Blue Pike

Derail-er


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I won't believe your a pork butt, or any of those other things they say about you. your ok I don't care what they say about you.


Your soooo sweet Sherm!!!
You don't s'pose your doc would invite me to sit in on your next colonoscopy do you???


----------



## Lazy 8

Blue Pike said:


> Derail-er
> 
> View attachment 373347


Far out man...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Your soooo sweet Sherm!!!
> You don't s'pose your doc would invite me to sit in on your next colonoscopy do you???


As an in-tern?


----------



## Lazy 8

Jenny, is that you?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> As an in-tern?


In-tern...out-tern...left-tern...right-tern...don't really matter


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 373357
> 
> Jenny, is that you?


 We got your number Lazy


----------



## G.lock

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 373357
> 
> 
> Jenny, is that you?


8675309
Tommy Two tones


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Your soooo sweet Sherm!!!
> You don't s'pose your doc would invite me to sit in on your next colonoscopy do you???


i do believe you're a dirty old man. no way would I be in the same room as you and me drugged, ain't happening.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i do believe you're a dirty old man. no way would I be in the same room as you and me drugged, ain't happening.


So are you sayin you wouldn't even try and blackmail the doc cause you would want to remember every moment?

By the way, if things pan out, I may do just like you did and park my beloved Encore....at least for awhile.
It's very possible my old Rem 700 ml with the new Badger Ridge Ind. 209 ign. upgrade will take its place if'n it proves out at the 200-250 yd marks. After working up load, it's currently cutting holes consistently bench rested at 100yds.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> i do believe you're a dirty old man. no way would I be in the same room as you and me drugged, ain't happening.


Not sure about Indyana, but in WV or KY you and your doctor friend would be considered legally married.
I CANNOT MAKE THIS CRAP UP. NO WAY.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope everyone has a Great day, enjoy it.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin!!!!


----------



## ress

Morning. 55 degrees! Gota go get that butt in a little bit. Good day to smoke meat.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Mornin...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna try and re-side an old chicken coop at the farm today. Renters said they got some new furniture that won’t go up the stairway so gonna try to lift it up to porch roof with skid loader and take in that door while we’re there


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> So are you sayin you wouldn't even try and blackmail the doc cause you would want to remember every moment?
> 
> By the way, if things pan out, I may do just like you did and park my beloved Encore....at least for awhile.
> It's very possible my old Rem 700 ml with the new Badger Ridge Ind. 209 ign. upgrade will take its place if'n it proves out at the 200-250 yd marks. After working up load, it's currently cutting holes consistently bench rested at 100yds.


anything would be better than that old junky encore. if the shoe fits wear it.

good morning fellas. looks like another beautiful sunny day, enjoy it.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Your soooo sweet Sherm!!!
> You don't s'pose your doc would invite me to sit in on your next colonoscopy do you???



Depends on what the meaning of "in" is.....


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Your soooo sweet Sherm!!!
> You don't s'pose your doc would invite me to sit in on your next colonoscopy do you???


I’m staying out of this one


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I’m staying out of this one


fw is staying out also...LOL...


----------



## ress

Lordy!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Got 2 butts rubbed in mustard. (have at it)









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

are you going to eat the whole thing?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> anything would be better than that old junky encore. if the shoe fits wear it.
> .


What's it tell ya that I'm temporarily parking my old junky encore that will out shoot your magnificent CVA any day of the week for something else???
As a side note: break action rifles in any form have never been known to be as accurate as a bolt action in any rifle.



sherman51 said:


> fw is staying out also...LOL...


You let the docs nephew that was a total stranger sit in and play the sax and won't let me sit in?
My feelings are crushed!!!


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Got 2 butts rubbed in mustard. (have at it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Lookin good smoky!


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna try and re-side an old chicken coop at the farm today. Renters said they got some new furniture that won’t go up the stairway so gonna try to lift it up to porch roof with skid loader and take in that door while we’re there


Before a 16 ft chicken house not usable to more storage for more (junk)


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Before a 16 ft chicken house not usable to more storage for more (junk)
> View attachment 373539
> View attachment 373541


you are one heck of a carpenter mm.



fastwater said:


> What's it tell ya that I'm temporarily parking my old junky encore that will out shoot your magnificent CVA any day of the week for something else???
> As a side note: break action rifles in any form have never been known to be as accurate as a bolt action in any rifle.
> 
> you and bh need to let me know when you'll be at my house for a shoot-off. I'm just tired of you guys talking crap. I haven't shot any long-range shots but on a rest at 50 yards, a 3 shot group makes 1 hole. so come on down and we'll settle this, bring bh with his Remington or whatever he shoots.
> 
> 
> 
> You let the docs nephew that was a total stranger sit in and play the sax and won't let me sit in?
> My feelings are crushed!!!


he was watching while I was awake. now I would be asleep as I have another doctor. i just don't trust you that far.

when are you guys going fishing?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> *he was watching while I was awake*. now I would be asleep as I have another doctor. i just don't trust you that far.
> 
> *when are you guys going fishing?[*/QUOTE]


I want you to be totally honest Sherm...at any time did the nephew wink at you with a smile on his face like this .

Don't know yet on the fishing trip. Truck is in the shop right now having all brake lines replaced. Prolly in the next week or so.
You going back up?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

huh no good mornings??? lazy......


----------



## sherman51

good morning tom. and a good morning to the rest of you men.



fastwater said:


> I want you to be totally honest Sherm...at any time did the nephew wink at you with a smile on his face like this .
> 
> Don't know yet on the fishing trip. Truck is in the shop right now having all brake lines replaced. Prolly in the next week or so.
> You going back up?


my nephew in tn and I have a tentative plan to go back up and fish with bk again. my nephew has to finish building a garage before he can go. then I'll let bk know were ready. then when it looks like good weather for a few days he'll call me and we'll head that way. sure hope everything works out.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> good morning tom. and a good morning to the rest of you men.
> 
> 
> 
> my nephew in tn and I have a tentative plan to go back up and fish with bk again. my nephew has to finish building a garage before he can go. then I'll let bk know were ready. then when it looks like good weather for a few days he'll call me and we'll head that way. sure hope everything works out.


You should take the camper up and then you could bring the hole clan with you and fish with Burkcarp.... just think fish all day then you guys could kick back and Watch your colonoscopy video bonding at its best


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm,is this your outfit? You drive a Ford,right?


----------



## bobk

Looks like they needed a Chevy to push the ford.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Probably saw out 2x8x17 floor joists for the cabin today. Make them long and cut to fit when we build


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 373611
> Sherm,is this your outfit? You drive a Ford,right?


no, mines not that nice. and just to much thought went into that rig. but yes I do own a ford and a new 45 caliber CVA.


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Gentlemen !
Still no precipitation in my neighborhood  and my turtle failed to show up for breakfast, maybe he'll make it for lunch.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen.
It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



sherman51 said:


> no, mines not that nice. and just to much thought went into that rig. but yes *I do own a ford and a new 45 caliber CVA.*


Hmmm...in winter...old Indian chief say:
"when break down...warrior either freezin or starvin to death"


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Probably saw out 2x8x17 floor joists for the cabin today. Make them long and cut to fit when we build


Get er done MM...


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> no, mines not that nice. and just to much thought went into that rig. but yes I do own a ford and a new 45 caliber CVA.


cva and a ford. You are surrounded by junk.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> good morning tom. and a good morning to the rest of you men.
> 
> 
> 
> my nephew in tn and I have a tentative plan to go back up and fish with bk again. my nephew has to finish building a garage before he can go. then I'll let bk know were ready. then when it looks like good weather for a few days he'll call me and we'll head that way. sure hope everything works out.


BK has got to be making a killing off of you. I know he usually charges $600.00 a trip.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> cva and a ford. You are surrounded by junk.


i would rather drive a ford than push a chevy.



bobk said:


> BK has got to be making a killing off of you. I know he usually charges $600.00 a trip.


i thought he was overcharging me, just kidding. he wouldn't charge me anything. when I insisted on paying for his gas he told me about what the gas totaled. then I added a few bucks (probably not enough) to cover the dipsy and crank i lost. and a little to help pay for his dock, insurance, and for cleaning the fish. he is a great guy that took me fishing for 3 days and taught me a lot about fishing. look forward to getting to go with him again.


----------



## Lazy 8

While I don't know what got into me, I know what came out.
https://imgur.com/gallery/TLhGqIu


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> While I don't know what got into me, I know what came out.
> https://imgur.com/gallery/TLhGqIu


that sounds like something you'd say...LOL...


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> While I don't know what got into me, I know what came out.
> https://imgur.com/gallery/TLhGqIu



...and from the looks of his grocery cart...he is prepping for more announcements.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> that sounds like something you'd say...LOL...


I think it was B flat. Whatda ya think?


----------



## Lazy 8

Drop whatever it is you're doing and go over to my, post up a video and check out my latest...said the Derailer.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Drop whatever it is you're doing and go over to my, post up a video and check out my latest...said the Derailer.



Is Sherms middle name 'Bill'?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Is Sherms middle name 'Bill'?


I think it is! HA!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning Gentlemen !
Squirrel bisquicks n gravy coming soon, enjoy your day.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## fastwater

Rise and shine cupcakes...
Gonna be a good day!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got some of the floor joists cut yesterday but alternator quit charging on mill. Gonna have to take off and have checked or if another problem exists. Might take a 22 along and take a stroll through the woods while I’m there


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope y’all have a great day. 

Has anyone else ever noticed that uncle Sherman and Elmer Fudd look a lot alike


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> ...
> 
> Has anyone else ever noticed that uncle Sherman and Elmer Fudd look a lot alike


Yes...
But Sherms aka is officially 'Bill'.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Is Sherms middle name 'Bill'?


i don't think so. you cant blame me for everything.



1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I hope y’all have a great day.
> 
> Has anyone else ever noticed that uncle Sherman and Elmer Fudd look a lot alike


i started to say but I don't have a shotgun. but then he doesn't have one either.



fastwater said:


> Yes...
> But Sherms aka is 'Bill'.


its not even William either.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> i don't think so. you cant blame me for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> i started to say but I don't have a shotgun. but then he doesn't have one either.
> 
> 
> 
> its not even William either.


Are you sure Bill?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i don't think so. *you cant blame me for everything*.


Yes...we most certainly can Bill!

Hey Bill...what's the latest on your next few guided fishin trips with BK?
You find out when your son and D-n-L are free to go?
Been thinkin about hooking up with Hatchetman shortly and heading up there.
May be able to meet you guys on one of your next few trips if'n we knew the dates.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yes...we most certainly can Bill!
> 
> Hey Bill...what's the latest on your next few guided fishin trips with BK?
> You find out when your son and D-n-L are free to go?
> Been thinkin about hooking up with Hatchetman shortly and heading up there.
> May be able to meet you guys on one of your next few trips if'n we knew the dates.


don't know for sure. my nephew has to finish the garage he's building (about a week away) then I contact bk and let him know were ready to go. then he'll check on the forecast for the next few days. when it looks good he'll call me and we'll head that way. my son and dil won't be going, just my nephew and i.


----------



## sherman51

where did everybody go? hasn't been a post since I posted this morning.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Yes...we most certainly can Bill!
> 
> Hey Bill...what's the latest on your next few guided fishin trips with BK?
> You find out when your son and D-n-L are free to go?
> Been thinkin about hooking up with Hatchetman shortly and heading up there.
> May be able to meet you guys on one of your next few trips if'n we knew the dates.



You let me know FW, I think my 2018 F150 will make it up there. Was talking to my buddy Merle today, had a nice talk but he said he'a tied up right now, can't go, but will be thinking about us....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> You let me know FW, I think my 2018 F150 will make it up there. Was talking to my buddy Merle today, had a nice talk but he said he'a tied up right now, can't go, but will be thinking about us....


Sure will HM.
You tell Merle I said 'hey'...and we'll throw a pole out especially for him.


----------



## garhtr

Morning Gents !
Enjoy this day !
Hoping this is the day we some rain here.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning, everyone. Raining here this morning


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got the mill fixed yesterday. Still debating wether to ride to flea market or saw some wood this morning


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...


----------



## sherman51

gooooood morning men.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning, everyone. Raining here this morning


we just got enough to wet the ground here. we need a good rain. the main pond I fish is covered with moss. we need a good rain to wash the moss away.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Bill, and everybody else.
Has rained here a bit.


----------



## Hatchetman

Mornin Bill and rest of you derailers. Just got back from my morning coffee, looks like rain, hope it does....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Rain rain go away
Come again another day....


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Rain rain go away
> Come again another day....


rain rain come today let us play another day.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> rain rain come today let us play another day.


It's been pouring since 6:00 am


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sherm a k a Bill ?
Too soon


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sherm
A k a Bill ?

too soon?


----------



## sherman51

I don't know where you guys got Bill from but I've got broad shoulders I'll carry the load, whatever it is.


----------



## sherman51

only 5 more to go so who's going to get it?


----------



## sherman51

looks like its down to 4 now,


----------



## sherman51

just 3 more to go. who's going to get it?


----------



## sherman51

2 more, will i get sniped?


----------



## sherman51

this is it.


----------



## 1basshunter

No this is it

Can someone please verify this I believe I got the post...Sherman forgot how to count


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sorry, I was away....
...can’t believe you let Sherm in....


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> No this is it
> 
> Can someone please verify this I believe I got the post...Sherman forgot how to count


Bill's count is always off....in his favor.
You got it BH.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> No this is it
> 
> Can someone please verify this I believe I got the post...Sherman forgot how to count





fastwater said:


> Bill's count is always off....in his favor.
> You got it BH.


neither of you guys can count. like shooting your ML's when you talk about shooting 250 yards its really only 25 yards. you guys can't count past 25. so how do you expect to know the difference between 21400 and 21401, LOL.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m an impartial judge. Sherm sniped it fair and square


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Kill bill 1 2 and 3. Uma Thurman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> neither of you guys can count. like shooting your ML's when you talk about shooting 250 yards its really only 25 yards. you guys can't count past 25. so how do you expect to know the difference between 21400 and 21401, LOL.


That was So easy you should’ve looked you had 45 minutes before I even got online just see you were one away I guess you missed that just like you would a deer at 26 yards because it’s out of your shooting range


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> That was So easy you should’ve looked you had 45 minutes before I even got online just see you were one away I guess you missed that just like you would a deer at 26 yards because it’s out of your shooting range


in your wildest dreams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> in your wildest dreams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I expected that from you and seeing how you can’t count forward let alone backwards this is post 408 try not to make a Mistake and you’ll find out I got it and you lost


----------



## Lazy 8

Please forgive me...


----------



## fastwater

^^^Forgiven!

Mornin fellars...
Time to .... .... ..... ... grab your socks.
Gonna be a GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all it’s a great day to go fishing


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Gentlemen.
Have a great day.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Please forgive me...


Need to call you Kreskin! Look what showed up in my mailbox.


FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATION FBI.WASHINGTON DC.WASHINGTON D.C
ROOM, 7367J. EDGAR HOOVER FBI BUILDING 935 PENNSYLVANIA AVENUE,
NW WASHINGTON, DC 20535, 0001.

Attention:
United Nations with American government through the federal bureau of investigation (FBI) Washington, DC and the internet crime complaint center (IC3) has signed an agreement with American Government for immediate release of all pending transaction presently logged in their treasury. You will receive Fifteen Million Dollars from Bank of America as part of your compensation. You are requested to contact Howard Nadler ( [email protected]) to receive Fifteen Million Dollars through online payment or Bank Draft.

If you attempt to receive payment through wrong office FBI will stop your payment through IMF.

Regard
Jenney Park
(Assistance Director, FBI cyber Division)


----------



## Snakecharmer

Beautiful moon this morning! Get at it boys.


----------



## Snakecharmer

And another this morning.....

Greetings My Beloved,

My name is Mrs. Mia Wells. I am a cancer patient who has decided to 
donate what I have to you. I am 51 years old and I was diagnosed with 
cancer disease about 2 years ago. I lost my husband and was all left 
alone because I had no child.


I have no family and I'm going to go for an operation any moment from 
now, and I pray that if it pleases God,that I may survive the operation 
I have decided to WILL / DONATE the sum of $26.8Million USD for the work 
of the Lord and charity purposes.


Currently, I have informed my attorney of my decision in WILLING this 
fund to you. Please respond immediately so that I will provide you with 
further details on how to receive this fund.


Thank you and God bless you.
Regards,
Mrs. Mia Wells


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> And another this morning.....
> 
> Greetings My Beloved,
> 
> My name is Mrs. Mia Wells. I am a cancer patient who has decided to
> donate what I have to you. I am 51 years old and I was diagnosed with
> cancer disease about 2 years ago. I lost my husband and was all left
> alone because I had no child.
> 
> 
> I have no family and I'm going to go for an operation any moment from
> now, and I pray that if it pleases God,that I may survive the operation
> I have decided to WILL / DONATE the sum of $26.8Million USD for the work
> of the Lord and charity purposes.
> 
> 
> Currently, I have informed my attorney of my decision in WILLING this
> fund to you. Please respond immediately so that I will provide you with
> further details on how to receive this fund.
> 
> 
> Thank you and God bless you.
> Regards,
> Mrs. Mia Wells


wow call her get with her fast!!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. If rain stops this morning gonna hit a few garage sales. Tomorrow couple of us headed to Max’s at Lima for the big flea market


----------



## sherman51

another beautiful sunny day. when you want rain you get nothing but sunshine. the extended forecast is sunny the next 10 days. good morning men.



1basshunter said:


> I expected that from you and seeing how you can’t count forward let alone backwards this is post 408 try not to make a Mistake and you’ll find out I got it and you lost


I'm sorry but your post is 409. and you got post 401. all you have to do is go back and check out post 409 and post 401. but everybody knows you never could count, even when the numbers are right in front of you.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I'm sorry but your post is 409. and you got post 401. all you have to do is go back and check out post 409 and post 401. but everybody knows you never could count, even when the numbers are right in front of you.


Dear Sherman, you are the type of person that would Pee in the wind and tell Everyone that it is a warm summer rain


----------



## ress

Nice tune Lazy! Only 6% of what?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Dear Sherman, you are the type of person that would Pee in the wind and tell Everyone that it is a warm summer rain


not likely. but I sure would pee on your parade though. LOL!!


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> not likely. but I sure would pee on your parade though. LOL!!


That fine go for it you’re most likely be a day late as always


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Dear *Sherman,* you are the type of person that would Pee in the wind and tell Everyone that it is a warm summer rain


Who is this Sherman you speak of?


----------



## MagicMarker

Bill?


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Bill?


I must have been drinking a lot more beer than I normally do... It’s little billy boy


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> That fine go for it you’re most likely be a day late as always


look who's talking about being late. i have a 4 yr old granddaughter that counts better than you, LOL. MY NAME IS BILL HOW DO YOU DO?


----------



## ress

Is William Tecumseh Sherman your real name? lol


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Nice tune Lazy! Only 6% of what?


Thanks brother! It brought Snakey some good luck! He's rolling in the dough!
https://www.10tv.com/mobile/article...uses/507-f7d010d6-4976-46af-a3c9-388f7597f2e0


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> look who's talking about being late. i have a 4 yr old granddaughter that counts better than you, LOL. MY NAME IS BILL HOW DO YOU DO?


And yet I can count better than you little billy boy


----------



## 1basshunter

Oh and little billy boy you make a amoeba look smart


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> And yet I can count better than you little billy boy


you couldn't even count 400 and it was plain to see. then you said your post was 408 but it was 409. you couldn't even guess what came after 407 because I got 408 so the next one was 409. I would really hate to have such a smart guy keeping count of the fish. your so smart a 3 man limit might be 33 fish. smoke that in your smart pipe.


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning men 
Have a great day and enjoy it.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## fastwater

Rise and shine me lil valentines...
Gonna be a GREAT day!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning Stacy, and to the rest of you gentlemen!!!!! Make the best of it today I’m going fishing today


----------



## fastwater

Enjoy and...Good luck today BH.
Never mind Bills comments about your counting ability...count them fish and give us a fishin report.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys we’re headed for Lima today


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning Stacy, and to the rest of you gentlemen!!!!! Make the best of it today I’m going fishing today


be sure and double count or you better triple count. we wouldn't want you getting a ticket for double-dipping on the same stringer. that would just be good money you could send me to tip bk. I need the money. and besides, we wouldn't want a good friend getting caught for over the limit.

good morning all you ogf rejects and the rest of you men.


----------



## bobk

Happy Friday kids. I’m blowing the work day off. Found a stand on my property line last evening so I have some work to get done today. Some people just plain suck.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning. Bob, be careful. I'd think about setting up a trail cam.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning. Bob, be careful. I'd think about setting up a trail cam.


I’m taking several cameras a couple signs and a chain saw.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Bill?


Billy goat?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I’m taking several cameras a couple signs and a chain saw.


Don't forget a ladder so you can mount at least one of the cameras hidden way up in a tree getting pics of your other lower cameras that are within arms reach.
Just a shame that a property owner has to go through this.
But as you know...there are a lot of slob hunters out there and I continually fight the same thing here.
Around here, we often hear from the locals about all the slob hunters coming down from Cols. Funny thing is...in the past 20yrs of living here, every slob Hunter I've had the misfortune of dealing with has been a local.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Happy Friday kids. I’m blowing the work day off. Found a stand on my property line last evening so I have some work to get done today. Some people just plain suck.


Hey, sorry! hang on, I’ll move it. I didn’t realize it was that close


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys, I have a question for you all, I can’t decide if I want to buy a 350 legend or a 450. Or should I just buy both? Pros and cons?


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning guys, I have a question for you all, I can’t decide if I want to buy a 350 legend or a 450. Or should I just buy both? Pros and cons?


Bolt or ar style?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Bolt


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Don't forget a ladder so you can mount at least one of the cameras hidden way up in a tree getting pics of your other lower cameras that are within arms reach.
> Just as shame that a property owner has to go through this.
> But as you know...there are a lot of slob hunters out there and I continually fight the same thing here.
> Around here, we often hear from the locals about all the slob hunters coming down from Cols. Funny thing is...in the past 20yrs of living here, every slob Hunter I've had the misfortune of dealing with has been a local.


It’s pathetic! I’m so tired of it. Had me ticked off all night. Didn’t sleep good at all. It’s the local slobs that are the worse for sure.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Bolt or ar style?


...and whats the distance you usually hunt to?
Are you gonna reload your ammo?
Does recoil bother you?


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Bolt


I’ll be shooting a new axis 350L tomorrow. I shot the 450 ar style and it’s pretty sweet. Less recoil than I expected. I’m looking for a upper now in the 350. Less recoil is a good thing for me.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ...and whats the distance you usually hunt to?


Unless I’m on the gas line, it’s close. The woods is very thick, (maybe CVA range)Lol. Most cases under 100 yds


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> I’ll be shooting a new axis 350L tomorrow. I shot the 450 ar style and it’s pretty sweet. Less recoil than I expected. I’m looking for a upper now in the 350. Less recoil is a good thing for me.


I was thinking less recoil also because I have a 4570 now but still want something that will put them down


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> I was thinking less recoil also because I have a 4570 now but still want something that will put them down


I feel ya. I have a 45-70 as well. That sucker will wake you up.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Unless I’m on the gas line, it’s close. The woods is very thick, (maybe CVA range)Lol. Most cases under 100 yds





Burkcarp1 said:


> Unless I’m on the gas line, it’s close. The woods is very thick, (maybe CVA range)Lol. Most cases under 100 yds



Given that info and choosing between the 450/350...IMO...slam dunk 350.
Way less recoil...cheaper ammo...and using the Hornady 165grn FTX(which IMO,hands down out performs the Winchester ammo) zero'd at 150yds you will be good to go out to about 200yds aiming dead on. And have very adequate kinetic energy left at that distance for a clean broad side, heart/lung kill.
The above yardage info is shooting that round out of a Savage Axis 2 with a 18"bbl.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> IMO...slam dunk 350.
> Way less recoil...cheaper ammo...and using the Hornady 165grn FTX zero'd at 150yds you will be good to go out to about 200yds aiming dead on and have very adequate kinetic energy left at that distance for a clean broad side, heart/lung kill.


Yep! Especially with a bolt action.


----------



## bobk

Actually, with all the money sherm has been paying BK to fish with him he should just buy both. Really, uncle bill should buy BK a rifle for taking him fishing so many times. It’s just the right thing to do.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Thanks for the help guys  22 in barrel would be the best correct?


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Thanks for the help guys  22 in barrel would be the best correct?


Yep, seems to be a good supply of the Ruger in 22”


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Thanks for the help guys  22 in barrel would be the best correct?


I think so. Though guys don't seem to be complaining about the M.O.D. accuracy of the lessor length bbls, I'm thinkin the longer bbls would better stabilize the smaller .355 bullet a tad better.
All testing by Winchester was done with a 20"bbl.
Have been looking at the Ruger American with the 22" bbl myself.


----------



## bobk

The savage that we are shooting tomorrow has a 16” barrel. We will see how it groups. My buddy wanted the shorter barrel for ease in the blind.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Not exactly sure which brand to buy yet, I’ve been looking at Winchester. Might end up with something else though. I have always wondered why a slug barrel is so short when they say that longer is better


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> The savage that we are shooting tomorrow has a 16” barrel. We will see how it groups. My buddy wanted the shorter barrel for ease in the blind.


Should go well.
Don't know about the Savage with the 16" bbl.
Shoot with three guys...one has the Ruger ranch with the 16"bbl...the other has the Savage Axis 2 18"bbl and the other has a 22"bbl Winchester.
From the bench, out to 100yds all 3 are very close but the Savage and Winchester edge out the Ruger just a tab bit. The more noticeable difference is from 150-250yds. And at the 250yd mark, the Winchester is a bit tighter than the savage and the Ruger is much wider than both the others.
I don't think I'd ever shoot a deer over 225yds (and then all conditions would have to be perfect) with the 350 but I witnessed the guy with the Savage kill a doe last year at a lasered 237yds. And with the broadside heart/lung shot, the deer didn't make 20yds. Same guy shot another lasered at 197yds. Same results. 
Saying all that, the guy with the Savage shoots regularly on paper out to 300yds, knows his setup really well and has said this year he will limit himself to 225yds. with perfect conditions.
Which I was glad to hear.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Not exactly sure which brand to buy yet, I’ve been looking at Winchester. Might end up with something else though. I *have always wondered why a slug barrel is so short when they say that longer is better*


IMO, because the length and weight of the slug can be stabilized better than the lighter bullets in a shorter bbl. Plus, although there are exceptions, most guys don't responsibly use a slug gun at the distances rifles are used at.


----------



## bobk

Good info!


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Actually, with all the money sherm has been paying BK to fish with him he should just buy both. Really, uncle bill should buy BK a rifle for taking him fishing so many times. It’s just the right thing to do.


You can bet Bill is reading this and will prolly show up at BK's with the bestest custom built 350legend $ can buy. Its the least Bill could do after all BK has/is doing for him.
And we all know that although Bill is an expert at screamin broke...he's loooaadid!


----------



## MagicMarker

I’ve got the Ruger and the Winchester. I like the Winchester better


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> I’ve got the Ruger and the Winchester. I like the Winchester better


Which Ruger do you have MM...the 16" or 22" bbl?


----------



## MagicMarker

16 ranch rifle


----------



## MagicMarker

The Winchester has a 22 in barrel plus it’s on the model 70 frame with a real nice wooden stock


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> The Winchester has a 22 in barrel plus it’s on the model 70 frame with a real nice wooden stock


Those are nice.
What kind of glass did you put on it?
Was hoping Savage would come out with an Axis 2 with a 22" bbl but talked to a Savage Rep and they aren't.


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Those are nice.
> What kind of glass did you put on it?
> Was hoping Savage would come out with an Axis 2 with a 22" bbl but talked to a Savage Rep and they aren't.


Haven’t scoped it yet. Thinking maybe the leupold that is made for 350 legend


----------



## fastwater

Was reading up on it MM. Sounds like a nice scope.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Urtal scope if ya can Find


----------



## 1basshunter

Today I just walking around and having fun







the one in the little picture I got last year and I was Wishing I was after them LOL


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> Urtal scope if ya can Find


Never heard of them?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You can bet Bill is reading this and will prolly show up at BK's with the bestest custom built 350legend $ can buy. Its the least Bill could do after all BK has/is doing for him.
> And we all know that although Bill is an expert at screamin broke...he's loooaadid!


bh is taking care of all my tips to bk. so as soon as he sends the money western union I'll be the 1st to buy bk the rifle of his dreams. bh knows my mailman can't be trusted to deliver money. for some reason, it always gets lost in the mail. if not for bh taking care of my tips I couldn't go fishing. remember I didn't have the money for one of those high dollar Remington ML-like bh got I had to settle for one of those cheap CVA rifles.


----------



## Hatchetman

MagicMarker said:


> Never heard of them?



Think ST left an "n" out, unertal and I don't think that's the correct spelling either. One of the best ones ever, had a 36 power on my 270 for long range ground hunting back in the day....


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Take that 'a' out and I think ya got it HM.
Believe it's Unertl.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Today I just walking around and having fun
> View attachment 374273
> the one in the little picture I got last year and I was Wishing I was after them LOL
> View attachment 374275
> View attachment 374277
> View attachment 374279
> View attachment 374281
> View attachment 374283
> View attachment 374285
> View attachment 374287


Looks like you had a good day BH.
Sure beat mine. Plumbing on the hot water tank took up about 3/4 of my day. 



sherman51 said:


> *bh is taking care of all my tips to bk.* so as soon as he sends the money western union I'll be the 1st to buy bk the rifle of his dreams. bh knows my mailman can't be trusted to deliver money. for some reason, it always gets lost in the mail. if not for bh taking care of my tips I couldn't go fishing. remember I didn't have the money for one of those high dollar Remington ML-like bh got I had to settle for one of those cheap CVA rifles.


NOPE!!!
As BH's friend and financial consultant, after having a long talk with BH as well as the notorious Mr ST ESQ attorney at law, seems BH will NOT be taking care of your tip to BK.
See...since BH has let it be very well known by his past posts that he has been in severe pain due to injuring his back, so much so, he is facing surgery.
We all also know he has been taking mind altering pain meds. for the crippling pain he is in. We know that you are aware of this and you even made fun of BH about BH thinking he got post 24100 when you clearly did. Again, this was obviously caused by the meds BH is on.
So...not only did you take advantage of the fact that BH is on mind altering meds and took that opportunity to talk him into almost paying BK $1000 for your last fishing trip, you also tried to talk him into sending BK another $500 for this fishing trip. Plus, you publicly humiliated him for him thinking he won the 24,100 post by telling everyone he couldn't count.
In short...Clearly...you took advantage of BH state plus publicly insulted him
Consulting all this with our very own Mr ST ESQ attorney at law, it's been decided that the $1500 will be better spent as a retainer to Mr ST ESQ and multiple lawsuits in BH's behalf are in the making.
Looks like you'll at least have to pay your own tips for your luxury guided fishing trips BK is so generous to take you on.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Headed to the farm this morning.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Should go well.
> Don't know about the Savage with the 16" bbl.
> Shoot with three guys...one has the Ruger ranch with the 16"bbl...the other has the Savage Axis 2 18"bbl and the other has a 22"bbl Winchester.
> From the bench, out to 100yds all 3 are very close but the Savage and Winchester edge out the Ruger just a tab bit. The more noticeable difference is from 150-250yds. And at the 250yd mark, the Winchester is a bit tighter than the savage and the Ruger is much wider than both the others.
> I don't think I'd ever shoot a deer over 225yds (and then all conditions would have to be perfect) with the 350 but I witnessed the guy with the Savage kill a doe last year at a lasered 237yds. And with the broadside heart/lung shot, the deer didn't make 20yds. Same guy shot another lasered at 197yds. Same results.
> Saying all that, the guy with the Savage shoots regularly on paper out to 300yds, knows his setup really well and has said this year he will limit himself to 225yds. with perfect conditions.
> Which I was glad to hear.


Thanks brother, appreciate the info, sounds like my instincts might be correct.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning men !
Hope everyone has a wonderful day, Enjoy.
Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' everyone!!!


----------



## Hatchetman

Morning....Looks like a nice day ahead....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Looks like you had a good day BH.
> Sure beat mine. Plumbing on the hot water tank took up about 3/4 of my day.
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE!!!
> As BH's friend and financial consultant, after having a long talk with BH as well as the notorious Mr ST ESQ attorney at law, seems BH will NOT be taking care of your tip to BK.
> See...since BH has let it be very well known by his past posts that he has been in severe pain due to injuring his back, so much so, he is facing surgery.
> We all also know he has been taking mind altering pain meds. for the crippling pain he is in. We know that you are aware of this and you even made fun of BH about BH thinking he got post 24100 when you clearly did. Again, this was obviously caused by the meds BH is on.
> So...not only did you take advantage of the fact that BH is on mind altering meds and took that opportunity to talk him into almost paying BK $1000 for your last fishing trip, you also tried to talk him into sending BK another $500 for this fishing trip. Plus, you publicly humiliated him for him thinking he won the 24,100 post by telling everyone he couldn't count.
> In short...Clearly...you took advantage of BH state plus publicly insulted him
> Consulting all this with our very own Mr ST ESQ attorney at law, it's been decided that the $1500 will be better spent as a retainer to Mr ST ESQ and multiple lawsuits in BH's behalf are in the making.
> Looks like you'll at least have to pay your own tips for your luxury guided fishing trips BK is so generous to take you on.


are you saying bh is a little crazy? everybody knows being on drugs is no legal excuse for his actions. according to newton's law we are responsible for what we do while being on drugs. just think of all the guys that's in prison that their excuse was I was on drugs, oh poor me it's not my fault. but as bh is a good friend of mine all he has to do is buy bk the rifle he wants and were even for both trips.

oh I almost forgot, good morning men.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again


Well at least you’re right once a week.  Mornin gents. Get your ear plugs in.


----------



## MagicMarker

Just came back from the farm. Renters complained had low water pressure in the house. Someone who looks a lot like me left the water hose on back of the barn yesterday when I watered the calves. Lol. At least I know the well didn’t run dry


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Just came back from the farm. Renters complained had low water pressure in the house. Someone who looks a lot like me left the water hose on back of the barn yesterday when I watered the calves. Lol. At least I know the well didn’t run dry


At least you don't have to pay a huge water bill.

Good morning y'all. 54 degrees here when I woke up!


----------



## Lazy 8

I just saw where Denver might be getting some snow flurries


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Made salsa and a Boston butt today


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Made salsa and a Boston butt today
> View attachment 374405
> View attachment 374409


I thought about pulling a Sherm...er....Bill and coming over and taking that butt. Front porch....grill....no diff!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen, enjoy your day and good luck and good fishing.


----------



## sherman51

good morning men. just happy to start a brand new day.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



Saugeye Tom said:


> Made salsa and a Boston butt today
> View attachment 374405
> View attachment 374409


Good lookin groceries ST.



Lazy 8 said:


> I thought about pulling a Sherm...er....Bill and coming over and taking that butt. Front porch....grill....no diff!


You don't have to pull a 'Bill' and steal any groceries from ST.
Just knock on his door and he'll feed ya til ya can't walk anymore.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Made a circle on the bike last evening came back through Greenville Main Street down to fountain and back they were having some kind of cruise in with old cars hot rods parked and cruising. I made a couple rounds felt like a teenager like we used to do up there years ago. After I got home thought should have taken couple pictures


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning Fastwater and all you other Derailers ! What a Great day it was Friday and Saturday meeting and picking up a few items from a couple OGF members that i bought fishing and hunting stuff from . Fastwater cant thank you enough for setting me and the misses up on friday night at the motel and picking up the dinner tab ! And a Big thank you to your buddy that sold me the the wire set ups for erie ! Burkarp1 if you ever need any weight forward drift rigs let me know Slimdaddy45 gave me some and DaleM sold me some (175) dirt cheap so i am set for life  !


----------



## M R DUCKS

Tick tick tick


----------



## M R DUCKS

Boooom!


----------



## M R DUCKS

May be ?


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## Lazy 8

Sandpiper?


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Good Morning Fastwater and all you other Derailers ! What a Great day it was Friday and Saturday meeting and picking up a few items from a couple OGF members that i bought fishing and hunting stuff from . Fastwater cant thank you enough for setting me and the misses up on friday night at the motel and picking up the dinner tab ! And a Big thank you to your buddy that sold me the the wire set ups for erie ! Burkarp1 if you ever need any weight forward drift rigs let me know Slimdaddy45 gave me some and DaleM sold me some (175) dirt cheap so i am set for life  !


Had a great time for sure!
Glad you were able to get hooked up with the wire setups.
Should have enough to last you and the misses awhile.
Did he hook you up with any Sufix lead core line?
He was supposed to.
Last time I was there, he had cases of the Sufix 832 lead core along with braid, flouro and mono in his storage unit.
Hooked me and ST up with enough braid and flouro to last us for as long as we fish...and told us to get ahold of him if'n we need any more.
Will be callin ya later this week about our upcoming trip...


----------



## garhtr

Anyone else ever been on a real snipe hunt ? ?
The Big Island wildlife area was a great place and we hunted them after teal/duck hunting. They're a challenging target and tasty unfortunately those breast are not much bigger than a dove. Pretty much gave it up after they were put on the non-toxic shot list.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## M R DUCKS

Yes
Hunted real snipe,
And Been on the “other” Type of snipe hunt too! 
.....I think it was a ritual in my family


----------



## ress

Way back when we would take some girls out snipe hunting on a old tank farm at night. Had a buddy that had a gorilla mask, more like a full head from a costume. He went out ahead and hid along the road in the weeds. We would turn the corner onto that one lane road and barely move along. We would build up the story of a man eating monster and at the right time he would jump up out of the weeds and growl and grab the window! I still laugh when thinking about it!


----------



## 1basshunter

One more day and a wake up till they cut the hell out of me So just in case it goes bad don’t eat Chinese food for a while


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> One more day and a wake up till they cut the hell out of me So just in case it goes bad don’t eat Chinese food for a while


I'll pray for you brother. 
How long before you'll be on your feet? 
Then how much PT?


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> One more day and a wake up till they cut the hell out of me So just in case it goes bad don’t eat Chinese food for a while


Good luck


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good luck brother!


----------



## garhtr

Yea, Good luck and we'll be praying here.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Sandpiper?





fastwater said:


> Had a great time for sure!
> Glad you were able to get hooked up with the wire setups.
> Should have enough to last you and the misses awhile.
> Did he hook you up with any Sufix lead core line?
> He was supposed to.
> Last time I was there, he had cases of the Sufix 832 lead core along with braid, flouro and mono in his storage unit.
> Hooked me and ST up with enough braid and flouro to last us for as long as we fish...and told us to get ahold of him if'n we need any more.
> Will be callin ya later this week about our upcoming trip...


if either of you guys run into a couple of used roller rods for running wire I could really use a couple. if the price is right I could see taking 4. don't forget about your uncle bill, LOL.



1basshunter said:


> One more day and a wake up till they cut the hell out of me So just in case it goes bad don’t eat Chinese food for a while


buddy were praying that everything goes as planned. that you have a quick and full recovery.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll pray for you brother.
> How long before you'll be on your feet?
> Then how much PT?


I should be back at work in 2 1/2 months if all goes good


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Had a great time for sure!
> Glad you were able to get hooked up with the wire setups.
> Should have enough to last you and the misses awhile.
> Did he hook you up with any Sufix lead core line?
> He was supposed to.
> Last time I was there, he had cases of the Sufix 832 lead core along with braid, flouro and mono in his storage unit.
> Hooked me and ST up with enough braid and flouro to last us for as long as we fish...and told us to get ahold of him if'n we need any more.
> Will be callin ya later this week about our upcoming trip...


Yes he did fix me up on a little lead core but after practically giving me the wire setups ($25each) i just could not take anymore free stuff from him without feeling guilty and my car was already full from you and a couple other generous guys on this site ! Yes give me a call on our upcoming trip and remember i still have at least one more trip down there to get the Motor from Slimdaddy45 and gonna need a little extra muscle  to get it loaded .


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> if either of you guys run into a couple of used roller rods for running wire I could really use a couple. if the price is right I could see taking 4. don't forget about your uncle bill, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> buddy were praying that everything goes as planned. that you have a quick and full recovery.


Uncle Bill looking for 4 roller rods , I think there might have been 2 that i seen in the corner of the storage unit at fastwaters neighbors place and it looked like he either owned or bought out a tackle shop that specialized in trolling gear . Anyways all keep my eyes open for some Uncle Bill !


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Uncle Bill looking for 4 roller rods , I think there might have been 2 that i seen in the corner of the storage unit at fastwaters neighbors place and it looked like he either owned or bought out a tackle shop that specialized in trolling gear . Anyways all keep my eyes open for some Uncle Bill !


thanks. maybe fw can check with his neighbor. I really just need 2 to get me started but 4 would just be awesome.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> One more day and a wake up till they cut the hell out of me So just in case it goes bad don’t eat Chinese food for a while


Praying for you BH...and His guidance for your Dr's as well.



0utwest said:


> Yes he did fix me up on a little lead core but after practically giving me the wire setups ($25each) i just could not take anymore free stuff from him without feeling guilty and my car was already full from you and a couple other generous guys on this site ! Yes give me a call on our upcoming trip and remember i still have at least one more trip down there to get the Motor from Slimdaddy45 and gonna need a little extra muscle  to get it loaded .


Well...guess what happened...today whilst I was away, neighbor brought to the house a box with enough lead core for you to last you and the misses a long time.
Was on the porch when I got home with a note attached to the box.
Said you wouldn't take it when you were there but told me to get it to ya whenever I saw you.
I called and Thanked him. We got to talkin about deer season this year and he asked if you Deer hunted. Told him every chance you got. Said you and the misses are welcome to come hunt anytime and stay in the cabin if'n you like. 
Said his boys will be off to college and won't be able to hunt. He doesn't hunt anymore but we can hunt his property whenever.




sherman51 said:


> if either of you guys run into a couple of used roller rods for running wire I could really use a couple. *if the price is right *I could see taking 4. don't forget about your uncle bill, LOL..


Don't know value of these rollers you speak of.
What price is 'right'?


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> One more day and a wake up till they cut the hell out of me So just in case it goes bad don’t eat Chinese food for a while


Prayers sent Mr BassHunter


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Prayers bh


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gents.
Enjoy your Labor day
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> Good morning gents.
> Enjoy your Labor day
> Good luck and good fishing


Happy Labor Day! 
We're getting some early fireworks and getting the lawn watered.
Have a great day and prayers to those that need them.

Bob


----------



## ress

Included in a prayer BH.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna knock some more trees down today


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Praying for you BH...and His guidance for your Dr's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...guess what happened...today whilst I was away, neighbor brought to the house a box with enough lead core for you to last you and the misses a long time.
> Was on the porch when I got home with a note attached to the box.
> Said you wouldn't take it when you were there but told me to get it to ya whenever I saw you.
> I called and Thanked him. We got to talkin about deer season this year and he asked if you Deer hunted. Told him every chance you got. Said you and the misses are welcome to come hunt anytime and stay in the cabin if'n you like.
> Said his boys will be off to college and won't be able to hunt. He doesn't hunt anymore but we can hunt his property whenever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know value of these rollers you speak of.
> What price is 'right'?


i guess it depends on the rods. i was thinking up to 100.00 each depending on the rods. but I'm open to counter offers. i don't really know the value of them either. less would be better.

mornin gents.


----------



## Hatchetman

Good luck BH....Prayers....


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i guess it depends on the rods. i was thinking up to 100.00 each depending on the rods. but I'm open to counter offers. i don't really know the value of them either. less would be better.
> 
> mornin gents.


Any particular length you are wanting?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Any particular length you are wanting?


7' to 8'6" would work. but 7'6" to 8' would be ideal. but would consider a 9' if the price was right. 10' would just be to much rod. but I would be happy with the 7' to 8'6". like I said I need 2 but if the price is right I might take 4.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Praying for you BH...and His guidance for your Dr's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...guess what happened...today whilst I was away, neighbor brought to the house a box with enough lead core for you to last you and the misses a long time.
> Was on the porch when I got home with a note attached to the box.
> Said you wouldn't take it when you were there but told me to get it to ya whenever I saw you.
> I called and Thanked him. We got to talkin about deer season this year and he asked if you Deer hunted. Told him every chance you got. Said you and the misses are welcome to come hunt anytime and stay in the cabin if'n you like.
> Said his boys will be off to college and won't be able to hunt. He doesn't hunt anymore but we can hunt his property whenever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know value of these rollers you speak of.
> What price is 'right'?


Wow more lead core looks like all be heading to Lake Ontario next year for sure ! Looks like i need to bring him down some walleye fillets on my next trip down. Great offer on the cabin and deer hunting and the misses wants to come down for the early bow season so that will work out great . Thank you for all your help !


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> 7' to 8'6" would work. but 7'6" to 8' would be ideal. but would consider a 9' if the price was right. 10' would just be to much rod. but I would be happy with the 7' to 8'6". like I said I need 2 but if the price is right I might take 4.


Like stated below...will be going over to his house this week to set up hunting trips at his place for Outwest. Will talk to him then about rods.



0utwest said:


> ....
> 
> Great offer on the cabin and deer hunting and the misses wants to come down for the early bow season so that will work out great . Thank you for all your help !


No problem.
He and I will be getting together this week pulling game camera cards on his and my property and doing some touch up shooting lane trimming around the stands/blinds/food plots.
The misses can have her choice of stands/blinds depending on how far she wants to walk. There are a few stands very close to cabin and some that are a good hike. Nice bucks have been seen all over.
Just know there is a side by side, quad or electric golf cart in the barn at your disposal for dragging out if'n she downs a deer wherever.
Also, if'n it's warm and you guys are gonna be here more than a day...when you shoot something there's a walkin cooler to hang your deer in as well.
If'n that cooler is full...bobk has a huge walkin he said we can use.
Either that or we can process it and throw it in one of the freezers....your choice.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Here you go Sherm. https://www.capitolfishing.com/shimano-talora-wireline-rods-p/s-stwr.htm


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Here you go Sherm. https://www.capitolfishing.com/shimano-talora-wireline-rods-p/s-stwr.htm


Those are the ones I have. Still sitting in the wrapping but plan to use them someday when I get farther east.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Here you go Sherm. https://www.capitolfishing.com/shimano-talora-wireline-rods-p/s-stwr.htm


I had just found those and put them in my favorites. if fw doesn't come up with something I'll be getting those for sure. but if fw can save me a few bucks then so much the better. 139.00 isn't a bad price for new rods. i can get 2 now and maybe 2 later unless fw finds what I need. thanks a bunch for thinking of me.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon guys I’m going fishing now it may be along time before I get to go again thanks for all the prayers


----------



## fastwater

^^^Hoping you catch your PB today.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon guys I’m going fishing now it may be along time before I get to go again thanks for all the prayers


Get at them man! I might head out there later an walk some windy rocks!


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon guys I’m going fishing now it may be along time before I get to go again thanks for all the prayers


Big fish and a quick recovery BH!


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Any particular length you are wanting?


Hmmm? Getting kinda personal. I’d say any length close to a saxophone should fit him well.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Boy has it rained here today. It’s been pouring since early this morning and we’re at 3 in now and no sign of letup yet


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Boy has it rained here today. It’s been pouring since early this morning and we’re at 3 in now and no sign of letup yet


Yep...Hast to be at least 2 inches and probably a lot more. Phone keeps sending flash flood alerts.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Not a drop


----------



## ress

1.25" here today so far


----------



## garhtr

Nothing here in the SW except a little wind.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

there was a small cloud came through and almost wet the ground here in Muncie. still a 70% chance of rain tonight and tomorrow. sure hope we get a good shower.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Dark as night here along with tornado sirens.


----------



## 1basshunter

Not even a dark cloud in the sky out here


----------



## 1basshunter

My only fish of the day but it’s better than no fish at all


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 374629
> My only fish of the day but it’s better than no fish at all


FISH HEAD SOUP! Looks like you had to take the deck apart to land him.


----------



## bruce

Mother nature just rolled through and she was pissed. She was throwing lighting bolts and pissing rain 1.5 in.


----------



## 0utwest

DP


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> Mother nature just rolled through and she was pissed. She was throwing lighting bolts and pissing rain 1.5 in.


Pissing where I come from is a light rain. We had buckets full or raining cats and dogs. (Where did that originate?) Southern WV back up a hollar somewhere? Like where I was born?


----------



## Karl Wolf

Lazy 8 said:


> Pissing where I come from is a light rain. We had buckets full or raining cats and dogs. (Where did that originate?) Southern WV back up a hollar somewhere? Like where I was born?


Raining cats and dogs came from dead cats and dogs washing out into the street from large metropolitan areas (way back when).


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Like stated below...will be going over to his house this week to set up hunting trips at his place for Outwest. Will talk to him then about rods.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.
> He and I will be getting together this week pulling game camera cards on his and my property and doing some touch up shooting lane trimming around the stands/blinds/food plots.
> The misses can have her choice of stands/blinds depending on how far she wants to walk. There are a few stands very close to cabin and some that are a good hike. Nice bucks have been seen all over.
> Just know there is a side by side, quad or electric golf cart in the barn at your disposal for dragging out if'n she downs a deer wherever.
> Also, if'n it's warm and you guys are gonna be here more than a day...when you shoot something there's a walkin cooler to hang your deer in as well.
> If'n that cooler is full...bobk has a huge walkin he said we can use.
> Either that or we can process it and throw it in one of the freezers....your choice.


This is sounding like the best Guided Hunting trip i have ever been on ! Almost like Burkcarp1 Guiding Uncle Bill to a boat load of wallys ! Dont know how i could ever come up with something to repay you for all the favors your throwing my way . Maybe start with a trip to Lake Ontario to try some of the new wire and lead core set ups  ?


----------



## bruce

Man was she pised. That old sea hag was mad. Glad it is gone.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Thank goodness for all this rain and cooler temps! Fishing should be great in a couple days.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> FISH HEAD SOUP! Looks like you had to take the deck apart to land him.


That comes off so boaters can stop over and tie off and party


----------



## Karl Wolf

1basshunter said:


> That comes off so boaters can stop over and tie off and party


Now that's smart thinking!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Pissing where I come from is a light rain. We had buckets full or raining cats and dogs. (Where did that originate?) Southern WV back up a hollar somewhere? Like where I was born?


Where did 'rainin like a cow pissin on a flat rock' come from?



0utwest said:


> This is sounding like the best Guided Hunting trip i have ever been on ! Almost like Burkcarp1 Guiding Uncle Bill to a boat load of wallys ! Dont know how i could ever come up with something to repay you for all the favors your throwing my way . Maybe start with a trip to Lake Ontario to try some of the new wire and lead core set ups  ?


Not quite as good!
Gonna try and set you guys up the best I can but not gonna shoot your Deer for ya like BK caught Bills fish for him.
Far as 'something to repay me'...did you forget about me coming up there fishing and you having the RV at the campsite already set up and paid for...and then the misses stocked it with home cooked meals for a week? And...she fixed that elk tenderloin meal with all the trimmings that was fit for a king?
A huntin trip and some fishin gear is the least I could come up with.


----------



## bruce

Dam fastwater you keep on sherman/Bill. You guys are shame full. He can shoot that CVA from 50 post out and snipe the one Top post.Troth be told.


----------



## Lazy 8

Uh, uh...WV?^^^
I had a special request outside my Classic Rock thread.
Dude, if you're listening....


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Where did 'rainin like a cow pissin on a flat rock' come from?
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite as good!
> Gonna try and set you guys up the best I can but not gonna shoot your Deer for ya like BK caught Bills fish for him.
> Far as 'something to repay me'...did you forget about me coming up there fishing and you having the RV at the campsite already set up and paid for...and then the misses stocked it with home cooked meals for a week? And...she fixed that elk tenderloin meal with all the trimmings that was fit for a king?
> A huntin trip and some fishin gear is the least I could come up with.


Well Okkkk But after we got the RV back home and the misses was cleaning it she found $250 in the back on the floor ? Dont recall losing any money ?


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning Gentleman !


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> That comes off so boaters can stop over and tie off and party


my prayers are with you this morning bh.



Lazy 8 said:


> Uh, uh...WV?^^^
> I had a special request outside my Classic Rock thread.
> Dude, if you're listening....


not sure if this was meant for me but it was a nice gesture.

good morning all you reject's.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning, hope everyone survived the W/E in good shape.
Enjoy n good luck and good hunting


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars....



bruce said:


> Dam fastwater you keep on sherman/Bill. You guys are shame full. *He can shoot that CVA from 50 post out *and snipe the one Top post.*Troth be told.*


Well...you're half right. 
He can snipe them posts like nobody's business.



Lazy 8 said:


> Uh, uh...WV?^^^
> I had a special request outside my Classic Rock thread.
> Dude, if you're listening....


I think Miss Olivia was singing that directly to Bill.



0utwest said:


> Well Okkkk But after we got the RV back home and the misses was cleaning it she found $250 in the back on the floor ? *Dont recall losing any money ?*


Nope...didn't loose a thing. 
Not even counting everything else you guys did($250 didnt even cover the 7 day RV lot fee)...that Elk tenderloin dinner alone the misses fixed was worth every bit of that.
Then you take me out and show me all your fishin 'hotspots' it's taken you 40+yrs to learn...surely can't put a $ value on that.



sherman51 said:


> my prayers are with you this morning bh.
> .


Yep...don't know today's timeline of events for BH's surgery but will be praying for smooth sailing for him throughout the day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. All the rain went north of us yesterday you all have a good one today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning. We got 1.54 inches yesterday evening. It sounded like a cow pissing on a flat rock.


----------



## Lazy 8

not sure if this was meant for me but it was a nice gesture.

She's all yours Bill.

Good luck BH. Praying for God to help guide your surgeons hands.


----------



## 1basshunter

Well I’m home and after a long nap I feel like crap now I just have to heal up some Then it’s back to picking on little billy boy


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Well I’m home and after a long nap I feel like crap now I just have to heal up some Then it’s back to picking on little billy boy


you don't have to wait to heal up. I'll be on you like stink on sh*T.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you don't have to wait to heal up. I'll be on you like stink on sh*T.


ruthless killbill


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Wed flea market at Brookville this morning. It’ll be a nice bike ride


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Gents, enjoy it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

GOOOD MORNING MEN. sunny the next few days. I just hope we got enough rain to clean the floating moss off the pond we fish.


----------



## Burkcarp1

LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Uh, uh...WV?^^^
> I had a special request outside my Classic Rock thread.
> Dude, if you're listening....


She was a fine looking babe back in the day.


----------



## Snakecharmer

We ended up with about 4" of rain Monday. From 5:00 am to 7:00 PM with a couple of 10 minutes breaks every couple hours....Nasty... Phone blowing up with flash flood warnings.


----------



## sherman51

just talked to the owner of our favorite pond, and he said it looked good. the rain washed the moss off the pond. I asked my granddaughter about going fishing Saturday morning. she sounded very happy when she said we sure are. now we just have to wait on Saturday.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> She was a fine looking babe back in the day.


Back off Jack, that there's Bill's gal.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Back off Jack, that there's Bill's gal.


...and she is hopelessly devoted to Bill.
Don't know why since he stepped out on her and fell in love with another in 'the Gunslinger'.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 374849
> LOL


A couple more trips catchin all them fish for Bill and his clan you're gonna look like this:


----------



## fastwater

dp


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Huge shout out to magic marker. Thank you sir....and thanks for the for the fishing offer ...keep sherm away


----------



## fastwater

^^^Now thats a top of the line tiller right there.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Huge shout out to magic marker. Thank you sir....and thanks for the for the fishing offer ...keep sherm away
> View attachment 374883
> View attachment 374885
> View attachment 374887
> View attachment 374883
> View attachment 374885
> View attachment 374887


You had more tomatoes this year than you could handle. So you’re going to have more now


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just better TOMATOES cukes and peppers


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just better TOMATOES cukes and peppers


Don't know how you could get any better tomatoes than what you have this year. Best lookin maters I've seen in a long time.
But with that new tiller, you can sure plant a bunch more.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Huge shout out to magic marker. Thank you sir....and thanks for the for the fishing offer ...keep sherm away
> View attachment 374883
> View attachment 374885
> View attachment 374887
> View attachment 374883
> View attachment 374885
> View attachment 374887


no need to get greedy on the fishing.

kudos to mm for the tiller, it looks great.

good morning all.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning everyone !
Hope your day is a great one, enjoy n good luck and good fishing.


----------



## bruce

Oh boy tom got a pony.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna be a good one


----------



## bobk

bruce said:


> Oh boy tom got a pony.


He can ride that pony until he dies. I've had the same tiller for over 20 years and it's still going strong. Top shelf tiller.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good morning everyone !
> Hope your day is a great one, enjoy n good luck and good fishing.


Good luck and good hunting?


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Good luck and good hunting?


 No more squirrels until we get some rain or cooler nites, my skeeter bites got skeeter bites 
Good luck !


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> A couple more trips catchin all them fish for Bill and his clan you're gonna look like this:
> View attachment 374881


I hope not! That little dude is freaky looking.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Hatchetman

Good morning men, (and the occasional woman)


----------



## Hatchetman

Here goes....


----------



## Hatchetman

Just had a nice breakfast and #21600, I hope....


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a wonderful day today


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars...


----------



## Hatchetman

Thought I would hit that 21600 before "Bill" sniped it....Might go to my sportsmans club gun range today and shoot 3 of my 22 rifles and my contender pistol and make sure I can poke a squirrels eye out with em....


----------



## M R DUCKS

No, looks like Sherm got it


----------



## M R DUCKS

L O L


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> *Thought I would hit that 21600 before "Bill" sniped it..*..Might go to my sportsmans club gun range today and shoot 3 of my 22 rifles and my contender pistol and make sure I can poke a squirrels eye out with em....


Of course you know if'n Bill wants to claim it he'll insist he got it like he does with BH all the time.



M R DUCKS said:


> No, looks like Sherm got it


Bill will prolly come on about noon and say he got it.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ...and she is hopelessly devoted to Bill.
> Don't know why since he stepped out on her and fell in love with another in 'the Gunslinger'.


You don't mean the one with the itchy parts?


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Good morning men, (and the occasional woman)


you mean the occasional ?????????????????????????????????????



Hatchetman said:


> Just had a nice breakfast and #21600, I hope....


congrats on a job well done.



fastwater said:


> Of course you know if'n Bill wants to claim it he'll insist he got it like he does with BH all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill will prolly come on about noon and say he got it.


nope, I can't claim that one. I was having my blood thinner checked. had to be there at 9:00. I left the house about 8:20 without checking on the derailer thread.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> You don't mean the one with the itchy parts?



You know it...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You know it...


Fastwawa, I think you and I are the only ones who watched that video. I thought it was hilarious...said the older lazy.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I hope you all have a wonderful day today


How's recovery going?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, I think you and I are the only ones who watched that video. *I thought it was hilarious.*..said the older lazy.


Me too!



bobk said:


> How's recovery going?


Hope I'm wrong but dont think he's doing all that well.
He hasn't been messing with Bill very much.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Hope I'm wrong but dont think he's doing all that well.
> He hasn't been messing with Bill very much.


I know on my 3rd day after my back surgery I was a real mess. Dry heaves and the worst headache I have ever had. Three days worth of that misery. Hopefully he isn't having that reaction.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I know on my 3rd day after my back surgery I was a real mess. Dry heaves and the worst headache I have ever had. Three days worth of that misery. Hopefully he isn't having that reaction.


That and the pain killers lock things up down below.


----------



## Lazy 8

Last time. I'll give you your money back if you don't think this is funny.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> How's recovery going?


Slow and painful


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> Slow and painful


Hang in there everyday will be better.
Good luck !


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Last time. I'll give you your money back if you don't think this is funny.


Make sure and hit 'Watch on YouTube' to veiw it.
I'm thinkin Martha was itchen too when Bill got done.



1basshunter said:


> Slow and painful


Take it easy and get a lot of rest. You'll be back to fishin before you know it.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I'm wrong but dont think he's doing all that well.
> He hasn't been messing with Bill very much.


that's ok if he gives me an opening I'll be on him like Karo on syrup.

the sun was supposed to shine today but its been gloom and doom all day.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Had a visitor today on the boat.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> that's ok if he gives me an opening I'll be on him like Karo on syrup.
> ....


Speakin of openings...you got any more family reunions/colonoscopy's comin up?


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 374971
> Had a visitor today on the boat.


 Super cool !
If you've ever seen the movie "Old man and the sea" with Spencer Tracy (one of my favs) a warbler stops on his skiff to rest crossing the Ocean. Your pic reminded me of that scene from the movie.








Not as cool but a visitor on my dove field. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Slow and painful


Don’t rush it. It will cost you later if ya do.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 374971
> Had a visitor today on the boat.


Woulda been freaky if it was a hummingbird.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Speakin of openings...you got any more family reunions/colonoscopy's comin up?


Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Don’t rush it. It will cost you later if ya do.


I agree. While not back surgery, I've had 2 complete knees and a 100% torn rotator cuff replaced. Take it easy but when they say move...move. It'll cut down on scar tissue.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Woulda been freaky if it was a hummingbird.


I see what you did there 
I should've thought of that.
Good luck !


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Last time. I'll give you your money back if you don't think this is funny.


I watched it, it's a good one....


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Speakin of openings...you got any more family reunions/colonoscopy's comin up?


nope, not me I've got a clean BILL of health. but I'd volunteer to assist on your next one just for giggles.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> nope, not me I've got a clean BILL of health.* but I'd volunteer to assist on your next one just for giggles*.


NADA...not gonna happen Bill!
Your not gonna have me walkin around itchin like you did poor ole Martha and that saloon girl in the 'Gunfighter'.


----------



## Blue Pike

De De-Railer





Ol' Rowdy Yates


----------



## Flippin 416

NEVER Forget 9/11/01


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NEVER


----------



## sherman51

Flippin 416 said:


> NEVER Forget 9/11/01


not gonna happen!

good mornin ladies and gents and the others on here.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning, make the most out of it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good Friday morning guys and gals. Few more sales today, auction tomorrow then head to Kentucky Sunday morning to put up couple deer stands


----------



## fastwater

NEVER FORGET!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> NEVER FORGET!!!


LIKE X 100


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I’m feeling better every that goes by but this last few day have been a killer for me


----------



## ress

I'll NEVER forget! Was changing tires on a forklift and someone says a plane just flew into the WTC tower. We thought a little 4 seat tour plane at first. Then the service guy gets a bing on his pager to get back to Toledo ASAP. WE spent the rest of the day watching TV in the break-room.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I was in highschool. Just getting ready to start morning class. Another teacher comes running in balling her eyes out telling the other teachers "they got us,the son of bi%{#=$ got us".... 



ress said:


> I'll NEVER forget! Was changing tires on a forklift and someone says a plane just flew into the WTC tower. We thought a little 4 seat tour plane at first. Then the service guy gets a bing on his pager to get back to Toledo ASAP. WE spent the rest of the day watching TV in the break-room.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Finished with the last stop shopping, heading out to pymi for a few days.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I’m feeling better every that goes by but this last few day have been a killer for me


still praying for a quick and full recovery. can't figure out why I want you to recover, LOL.


----------



## fastwater

I got your back BH.



sherman51 said:


> still praying for a quick and full recovery. *can't figure out why I want you to recover, *LOL.


Prolly cause you think BH won't be able to shoot that awesome Remington 700 Ultimate ML of his after his surgery and you think he'll give to ya so you can throw that hunk-a-junk CVA in the trash where it belongs. Or maybe you think BH is gonna send BK $ to pay for all them fishin lessons you're gettin from BK.
FWIW...neither of which is gonna happen.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> then head to Kentucky Sunday morning to put up couple deer stands


What part of Ky do you hunt ?
I occasionally hunt in Henry Co with a friend, he retired and moved down to his farm.
If I hunt its normally only Mzzldr season for deer but he and the neighbor have a lot of turkeys and I enjoy chasing-em. My mother inlaw has a place near London I can hunt but deer numbers around her aren't the best.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm finishing watching 911 on the History Channel. 102 minutes that changed America. Can't remember how many times I've seen it but it gets me everytime. 
Remember how eerily quiet it was afterwards when flights were grounded?


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> What part of Ky do you hunt ?
> I occasionally hunt in Henry Co with a friend, he retired and moved down to his farm.
> If I hunt its normally only Mzzldr season for deer but he and the neighbor have a lot of turkeys and I enjoy chasing-em. My mother inlaw has a place near London I can hunt but deer numbers around her aren't the best.
> Good luck and good hunting !


Mix of private and public outside of Morehead


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I’m feeling better every that goes by but this last few day have been a killer for me


I feel for you BH. Can you walk? Are you using a walker? 
I'll never forget that 3 hours after my first knee replacement, the PT person came in my room, whipped the covers off me and said, come on Tim, we're going for a walk! 3 hours afterwards!


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Rise an shine my lil petunia's...nothin comes to a sleeper but a dream....


----------



## sherman51

good morning fellas. going pond fishing with my granddaughter this morning.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' everyone!!! Hopefully in a week or 10 days I'll have my new choppers....I miss eating things that crunch!! LOL


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Heading to an auction today trying to buy a gas easy go golf cart for my wife. She won’t drive the four wheelers


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning men !
Meeting my son for lunch and then off to the cabin for a few days, probably kill some spiders, hopefully we haven't had any mice and fish the mighty Scioto
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

bassplayer said:


> Good mornin' everyone!!! Hopefully in a week or 10 days I'll have my new choppers....I miss eating things that crunch!! LOL


i still miss the crap outa my real teeth. I grew up in the backwoods of tn where the only toothbrush we had was a long fingernail. moved to Indiana when I was 14. but I already had bad dental habits. if I had known how important my real teeth were I would have taken better care of them. I still have 8 on the bottom front that holds my partial in. but false choppers are better than gumming everything.



MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Heading to an auction today trying to buy a gas easy go golf cart for my wife. She won’t drive the four wheelers


have you thought about getting her a double-wide utility ATV? it's like having a little jeep.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> i still miss the crap outa my real teeth. I grew up in the backwoods of tn where the only toothbrush we had was a long fingernail. moved to Indiana when I was 14. but I already had bad dental habits. if I had known how important my real teeth were I would have taken better care of them. I still have 8 on the bottom front that holds my partial in. but false choppers are better than gumming everything.
> 
> 
> 
> have you thought about getting her a double-wide utility ATV? it's like having a little jeep.


We have four wheelers. Figure golf cart will fit in house garage and she can run around the place and to mailbox better


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> I feel for you BH. Can you walk? Are you using a walker?
> I'll never forget that 3 hours after my first knee replacement, the PT person came in my room, whipped the covers off me and said, come on Tim, we're going for a walk! 3 hours afterwards!


I’m just walking around no walker but I’m not going to win a Marathon right now


----------



## ress

Dag gone honey bees are at it this morning. I put one of those little flavored pods of creamer in my second cup of coffee and went out back to read the paper. Three of them attacked my cup before I sat down. So I swished them away with the paper and evidently one landed in the coffee and sunk about half way down. On about the second or third sip I got a mouth full of crawling coffee! WTF I blew coffee all over me and the paper! Can't believe I didn't get stung.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Dag gone honey bees are at it this morning. I put one of those little flavored pods of creamer in my second cup of coffee and went out back to read the paper. Three of them attacked my cup before I sat down. So I swished them away with the paper and evidently one landed in the coffee and sunk about half way down. On about the second or third sip I got a mouth full of crawling coffee! WTF I blew coffee all over me and the paper! Can't believe I didn't get stung.


I think your talking about yellow jackets...


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> I think your talking about yellow jackets...


Could bee yellow jackets or I grew up calling them sweat bees. This is the time of the year when they're a pain in the butt. They used to bee all over the apples that weren't picked up in time under the tree. Or an open pop.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I’m just walking around no walker but I’m not going to win a Marathon right now


How much PT are you looking at?


----------



## 1basshunter

Don’t know just yet I’ll see the surgeon in 1 more week and then talk about PT I’ll let you guys know then


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I think your talking about yellow jackets...





Lazy 8 said:


> Could bee yellow jackets or I grew up calling them sweat bees. This is the time of the year when they're a pain in the butt. They used to bee all over the apples that weren't picked up in time under the tree. Or an open pop.


sounds like the old yellow jackets to me also. they seem to come from nowhere. the sting is very painful. very good you got it out before getting stung. the last time a yellow jacket stung me I swelled up like a balloon. couldn't imagine that happening on the inside of the mouth or throat.


----------



## sherman51

had a great fishing trip to the pond. my granddaughter slayed the gills while I fished for bass. I only caught 4 but 2 were nice. 1 probably went 1 1/2 lbs while the big one was fat and sassy, she went 4 lbs or better. I have the pictures in google on my computer but can't get them to post here.

but I do have a picture of burkcarp's boat and a couple of fishing pictures I took with my camera and not my phone.


----------



## Lazy 8

Dang brother BC...that's a sweet boat!


----------



## Lil' Rob

sherman51 said:


> sounds like the old yellow jackets to me also. they seem to come from nowhere. the sting is very painful. very good you got it out before getting stung. the last time a yellow jacket stung me I swelled up like a balloon. couldn't imagine that happening on the inside of the mouth or throat.


Second the yellow jackets...they're all over my raspberries...found one of the openings to a ground nest while raking raking the other day.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Second the yellow jackets...they're all over my raspberries...found one of the openings to a ground nest while raking raking the other day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Smoke 'em!


----------



## sherman51

good night men.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed south not raining yet but we’re headed where it is


----------



## sherman51

good morning mm. and a good morning to the rest of you yahoos.


----------



## Blue Pike

No words

https://media.discordapp.net/attach...1068278794/video0_-_2020-09-05T214339.268.mp4


----------



## garhtr

Good morning Gentlemen 
Enjoy this fine day 
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' everyone


----------



## Burkcarp1

Blue Pike said:


> No words
> 
> https://media.discordapp.net/attach...1068278794/video0_-_2020-09-05T214339.268.mp4


Wow


----------



## bobk

Blue Pike said:


> No words
> 
> https://media.discordapp.net/attach...1068278794/video0_-_2020-09-05T214339.268.mp4


Nice to finally see a picture of sherms Cva. He did some fancy upgrades to it.


----------



## MagicMarker

We turned around. Raining cats and dogs. Too hard to climb the hills


----------



## Hatchetman

Blue Pike said:


> No words
> 
> https://media.discordapp.net/attach...1068278794/video0_-_2020-09-05T214339.268.mp4



Ther ya go FW, mount that scope the same way on your Rem ML and I garendamteeya you'll shoot rings around Ol Bill's CV&A


----------



## Lazy 8

Blue Pike said:


> No words
> 
> https://media.discordapp.net/attach...1068278794/video0_-_2020-09-05T214339.268.mp4


When you think you've seen it all. Does he have to zero his scope between shots? Is that even possible?


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Nice to finally see a picture of sherms Cva. He did some fancy upgrades to it.


even I couldn't do that.



Hatchetman said:


> Ther ya go FW, mount that scope the same way on your Rem ML and I garendamteeya you'll shoot rings around Ol Bill's CV&A


he'll shoot rings, squares, rectangles, all around the bullseye with a mount like that, LOL.

I'm going to attempt to load a couple of pictures from my google pictures. it just keeps telling me there was a problem loading the file. so no pictures mean my bass is as big as I want it, LOL.


----------



## bobk

Sherms “big” bass.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bob, what happened to that basses asses? Did Moma Bass chew him out?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Bob, what happened to that basses asses? Did Moma Bass chew him out?


Junior bass said something about cva’s being good weapons and momma tore him a new one.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^poor Bill...err, I mean Junior.


----------



## fastwater

Blue Pike said:


> No words
> 
> https://media.discordapp.net/attach...1068278794/video0_-_2020-09-05T214339.268.mp4





bobk said:


> Nice to finally see a picture of sherms Cva. He did some fancy upgrades to it.





Hatchetman said:


> Ther ya go FW, mount that scope the same way on your Rem ML and I garendamteeya you'll shoot rings around Ol Bill's CV&A


Bill has a lot of them same rifles in different calibers so he decided he could save $ and just buy one scope and use it and the same bolt in all the rifles.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning Gents 
Coffee is on and it's Gonna be another beautiful day, try and enjoy it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Good morning Gents
> Coffee is on and it's Gonna be another beautiful day, try and enjoy it.
> Good luck and good fishing


yep, I don't do anything until I have coffee. I'm on my first cup now. good morning men and women.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning all you coffee lovers. Present company included. Fall like weather this week.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning all you coffee lovers. Present company included. Fall like weather this week.


Yep...taking advantage of the cool weather and keying in on this pile of wood this week that needs split. Prolly about 8 chords total. Then off to pick up about 4 more chords from a friends house from a couple fallen trees to get worked up.
Busy,busy,busy...
For now, shoulder allows me to work from chest down. Hopefully it continues to hold out.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Yep...taking advantage of the cool weather and keying in on this pile of wood this week that needs split. Prolly about 8 chords total. Then off to pick up about 4 more chords from a friends house from a couple fallen trees to get worked up.
> Busy,busy,busy...
> For now, shoulder allows me to work from chest down. Hopefully it continues to hold out.


hey, are you guys still going to make another trip to Erie? I'm waiting on my nephew to finish a garage then I'll contact bk and hope he can set us up with a trip.


----------



## Hatchetman

Hey FW, Can you check with that indian buddy of yours and see if he has any more of that 3/8 oz spoon in the "Fadin Sunrise" color? Been killin em on wire at Conny about 330 back and 2.5. I broke off two the other day, only have one left and I sure do love that color, I'll pay top dollar if he has em or can make em....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

good morning men. going to get coffee now. the coffee maker we use is a bunn stx. it only takes 3 minutes to brew a pot.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Hope everyone enjoys their day. 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Hatchetman

Nope, not gonna do it this time....Good morning....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Why not?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bang


----------



## Snakecharmer

got him.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s cooling down outside


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s cooling down outside


Fall is in the air...


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> got him.


its just a good thing I didn't notice my post was 695 or I might have sniped it. but it went to a great guy. congrats on 700 I'll try to pay more attention for 800.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars!
BH...you are on my mind this morning...continued prayer for your recovery.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars!
> BH...you are on my mind this morning...continued prayer for your recovery.


Hopefully that is a good thing


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Hopefully that is a good thing


It is!
Hope you're feeling a bit better every day.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> It is!
> Hope you're feeling a bit better every day.


I I’m!!!!!!! My foot drop is gone. Plus the Majority of the pain is gone also but still not going to try and run a Marathon


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Hopefully that is a good thing


It’s best this was after he got out of bed.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> I I’m!!!!!!! My foot drop is gone. Plus the Majority of the pain is gone also but still not going to try and run a Marathon


Great!


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay little billy boy I had 5 of them and took home 3 Growlers of this now I am primed and ready for you


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 375871
> Hay little billy boy I had 5 of them and took home 3 Growlers of this now I am primed and ready for you


LOL. I knew it wouldn't take long.


----------



## sherman51

good morning sleepy heads. up and at em.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Have a great day
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna be a cold ride this morning till it starts to warm up


----------



## Flippin 416

Morning all!!

Love cold mornings where it tops out around 70 for a high for the day!!! Shorts and sweatshirt weather!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!
The wood pile is calling...I'm just not quite ready to answer it yet this mornin.


----------



## ress

Sitting here in the parking lot waiting to go in and get an ekg and eco cardiogram. Next week will get a cardio version. If that doesn't do it the following week off to osu for a ablation. Oh fun times!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Mornin all!
> The wood pile is calling...I'm just not quite ready to answer it yet this mornin.


 I split wood all weekend at the cabin and we're set until spring turkey at least.
My hunting buddy and his son did most of the saw work and moving ---thankfully.
I enjoy the first day but after that my back and me are glad it's over.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Lazy 8

Flippin 416 said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Love cold mornings where it tops out around 70 for a high for the day!!! Shorts and sweatshirt weather!


Blue Jean's and flannel shirts. Camo if you got 'em.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today


it makes me have a great day just knowing you're getting better. and it won't be long until your on my a$$ again, LOL.



fastwater said:


> Mornin all!
> The wood pile is calling...I'm just not quite ready to answer it yet this mornin.


hey buddy are you going to make it back up to Erie?



ress said:


> Sitting here in the parking lot waiting to go in and get an ekg and eco cardiogram. Next week will get a cardio version. If that doesn't do it the following week off to osu for a ablation. Oh fun times!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


you won't be alone because I'll be praying god walks with you and things turn out for the best.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey Burk...Bill is on the erie forum givin up your secret spoon colors just sayn....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey Burk...Bill is on the erie forum givin up your secret spoon colors just sayn....


Coordinates of secret fishin spots to follow...

One thing for sure, Bill can't give color or shape of secret spoons cause BK doesn't have any of them yet. Bill would have to get Outwest show him those 'secret' spoons when he's up there and...I don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> ...
> 
> hey buddy are you going to make it back up to Erie?
> 
> ...


Already went.
Went up and met 0utwest again and went out with him, his misses and another relative of his for about 4 days. Got our limits every day. Since 0utwest already has a chest freezer plumb full of fillets and didn't keep any, was able to bring back enough fillets to prolly last momma and I all winter long.
Have been talkin to ST and 0utwest about another trip to Erie as well as a Canadian trip before winter sets in.



Hatchetman said:


> Hey FW, Can you check with that indian buddy of yours and see if he has any more of that 3/8 oz spoon in the "Fadin Sunrise" color? Been killin em on wire at Conny about 330 back and 2.5. I broke off two the other day, only have one left and I sure do love that color, I'll pay top dollar if he has em or can make em....


HM...sorry for not getting back with you earlier on this.
Think I may have been up at Erie when you posted this and didn't read it then.
Anyway...was going to surprise you and just send them to ya when they came in...but when I placed that large order from him, I ordered you 12 in that weight/color cause you liked them so much and said you had been tearing them up on it. Ordered you 6ea. of the other two colors as well.
Soooo surprise!
PS...order came in last week, were divided as per what guys wanted and shipped out last Sat.(9/12) to everyone that ordered them.
You should be getting yours any time now so keep an eye out.


----------



## 1basshunter

Do you mean this tom


----------



## garhtr

I just gassed up in Mason for $ 1.73--- I thought there was a hurricane in the gulf area and two others brewing? ? ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 375959
> Do you mean this tom


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> I just gassed up in Mason for $ 1.73--- I thought there was a hurricane in the gulf area and two others brewing? ? ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


Gulf Shores Alabama hit hard this morning by Sally.
And yes...two more to follow. Not sure of definite paths yet but they're coming.
Don't worry...gas price rise soon come.


----------



## garhtr

My friend "Tudor" doesn't show up for breakfast but still makes it in time for lunch.
I'm guessing if it gets much cooler he won't make it at all.








but my ***** never fail to visit for dinner 
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 375959
> Do you mean this tom


Yup. Giving it up


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup. Giving it up


Unloading it like a dump truck.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Billy Bob, I found you some spoons on the Big River Site. Red and silver colored ones are supposed to be smoking hot. Great price too!
https://www.amazon.com/Grover-Trophy-FN232-Musical-Spoons/dp/B000EEL8A8


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Rise and shine
Bill...leave your flock and grab your socks.
The rest of you know what you gotta do.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Reports of fog out there be safe ---- but it always makes the fishing good.
Big cool down coming, get those squirrel rifles dialed in.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey Burk...Bill is on the erie forum givin up your secret spoon colors just sayn....





fastwater said:


> Coordinates of secret fishin spots to follow...
> 
> One thing for sure, Bill can't give color or shape of secret spoons cause BK doesn't have any of them yet. Bill would have to get Outwest show him those 'secret' spoons when he's up there and...I don't think that's gonna happen.





fastwater said:


> Unloading it like a dump truck.


this time the jokes on you guys. the spoons are what we were catching them on and not what bk was catching them on. that's his secret for him to tell, LOL.

good morning guys and good morning to the guys with pie on there face, LOL again, ha ha.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It was a chilly ride yesterday 43 degrees when I left the house. Picked up my scope and got it mounted on the Winchester 350 haven’t shot it in yet. City wide sales Ft Loramie and Germantown today


----------



## garhtr

Zero visibilitu --- but the things I can hear.  Geese in the far distance, squirrels jumping unseen even voices of school kids at the distant bus stop, --- oh yeah minnows jumping and hungry fish chasing them down. Enjoy !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Hatchetman

Getting ready to head for Piedmont now, was waiting for the fog to lift. Had to cancel yesterday so I'm gonna bring that lake to it's knees today ....


----------



## Shad Rap

Hatchetman said:


> Getting ready to head for Piedmont now, was waiting for the fog to lift. Had to cancel yesterday so I'm gonna bring that lake to it's knees today ....


And then you woke up...hahahaha......good luck!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm and Lazy heading to the Fall Brawl.


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Getting ready to head for Piedmont now, was waiting for the fog to lift. Had to cancel yesterday so I'm gonna bring that lake to it's knees today ....


Did ya get the spoons yesterday?
Tracking number said they were delivered.
Clean em up at Piedmont.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm and Lazy heading to the Fall Brawl.


That'd be a blast. I used to race demolition derby's at the county fairs down it SE OH. Ran endurance races at the Tyler Co. Speedway in Middlebourne WV. Also ran a few at the Zanesville Speedway. 
Those were the days. Can't figure out why my friends always called me Crash?


----------



## Hatchetman

Shad Rap said:


> And then you woke up...hahahaha......good luck!



One of these days!!!  Eight saugeyes and a nice SM. All the eyes were less than 15". I swear every year there's thousands 0f 14 1/2-14 3/4 " eyes and about 4 that are 15 or over....


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Did ya get the spoons yesterday?
> Tracking number said they were delivered.
> Clean em up at Piedmont.



Yep, put in the big boat and can't wait to get back up there. It's amazing how he can blend those colors like he does. Didn't do much at Piedmont today....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> *One of these days!!! * Eight saugeyes and a nice SM. All the eyes were less than 15". I swear every year there's thousands 0f 14 1/2-14 3/4 " eyes and about 4 that are 15 or over....


HM...just tell SR that if'n you don't catch one fish, where you're at relaxing on the lake is better than where he's workin at.



Hatchetman said:


> Yep, put in the big boat and can't wait to get back up there. It's amazing how he can blend those colors like he does. Didn't do much at Piedmont today....


Hopefully a few of those custom colors will bring up the big girls for ya. If'n you are casting, try a few of the ones marked 'boomerang' spoons in 'Blood Moon' color.
With a slow twitch/pause motion while retrieving their action resembling a wounded baitfish is crazy. Just make sure and use a swivel to cut down line tangle.
Good luck...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> That'd be a blast. I used to race demolition derby's at the county fairs down it SE OH. Ran endurance races at the Tyler Co. Speedway in Middlebourne WV. Also ran a few at the Zanesville Speedway.
> Those were the days. Can't figure out why my friends always called me Crash?


Did you ever do the school bus demolition derby?


----------



## garhtr

I don't mind having a turtle for a best friend--- but a dang fish is ridiculous.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Already went.
> Went up and met 0utwest again and went out with him, his misses and another relative of his for about 4 days. Got our limits every day.
> Hope you enjoy all the Walleye ! And the Canada trip if it happens this year would be great as i have not caught a pike in Not sure how many years ? What i am really looking forward to is getting back down there to do a little deer scouting and relaxing in that Cabin !


----------



## 0utwest

Wow not sure what happened there !


----------



## 1basshunter

0utwest said:


> Wow not sure what happened there !


True but you still need to Rectify that problem ASAP


----------



## Lazy 8

0utwest said:


> Wow not sure what happened there !


You might of colored outside the lines


----------



## fastwater

Quote by 0utwest:
_And the Canada trip if it happens this year would be great as i have not caught a pike in Not sure how many years ? *What i am really looking forward to is getting back down there to do a little deer scouting and relaxing in that Cabin !*_

You are free to come whenever you want and stay as long as you like. 
Also checked with neighbor on those roller rods for Bill ( Sherm). You got the last two he was selling. Said he's keeping the rest. The two you got were only used twice and don't have 6hrs total use on them.
_
_


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys! Putting up another tree stand today and eat some more burnt hotdogs


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys and gals. Headed to Van Wert trader days this morning. Gonna take deer camp trailer to Kentucky tomorrow and try and get those stands put up and cameras out. Season coming fast


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen !
Hopefully your day is a Good one.
Good luck !


----------



## sherman51

good morning all you guys. it looks to be another beautiful day.



1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today


hey buddy how are you doing? still praying for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good "chilly" morning y'all.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> good morning all you guys. it looks to be another beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> hey buddy how are you doing? still praying for a quick and full recovery.


Doing better no more pain and my foot is fixed


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> HM...just tell SR that if'n you don't catch one fish, where you're at relaxing on the lake is better than where he's workin at.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully a few of those custom colors will bring up the big girls for ya. If'n you are casting, try a few of the ones marked 'boomerang' spoons in 'Blood Moon' color.
> With a slow twitch/pause motion while retrieving their action resembling a wounded baitfish is crazy. Just make sure and use a swivel to cut down line tangle.
> Good luck...



I do like that "Blood Moon", gonna have to give it a try at Piedmont, have to use a steel leader there cause those big toothy critters live in there too....Like the saying goes..."A bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work"....


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Doing better no more pain and my foot is fixed


sounds great. now that your feeling better don't overdo it.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> sounds great. now that your feeling better *don't overdo it.*


Bill...do you mean with physical exercise...or messing with you?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Bill...do you mean with physical exercise...or messing with you?


I only mess with him when i am drinking... And we all know that I very seldom drink


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> I only mess with him when i am drinking... And we all know that I very seldom drink


I heard you don't drink any more, you don't drink any less.


----------



## garhtr

“Hard to Be Caught”








Izaak Walton aptly described carp as “ a very subtle fish and hard to be caught.” 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Burkcarp1

garhtr said:


> “Hard to Be Caught”
> View attachment 376385
> 
> Izaak Walton aptly described carp as “ a very subtle fish and hard to be caught.”
> Good luck and good fishing !


Easy now Sherm will get jelly


----------



## 1basshunter

I did some fishing today my self at buckeye all on a swim bait


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys, up and at it! Long day ahead, going to see if I can catch some fat bottomed girls today


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Bill...do you mean with physical exercise...or messing with you?


LOL, of course, I mean messing with me.

good morning yahoos. another great day stacking up this morning.


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning !
No skeeters in the squirrel woods today .
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna hook to the construction trailer we use for deer camp in Kentucky this morning and pull it down there. This will be it’s 13th trip down


----------



## fastwater

A cool, good mornin to ya fellars.
Safe travels M&M.
After a daylight deer recon mission in the woods...gonna hit the wood pile again bright and early this morning.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' everyone....looks like I need a new coffee pot. This el-cheepo gave up the ghost this morning.


----------



## MagicMarker

My wife asked me why I go to Kentucky to hunt. These were in garden when I got up


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning boys, up and at it! Long day ahead, going to see if I can catch some fat bottomed girls today


good fishing to ya. I cant wait for our next trip. the weather looks good this week if the wind just cooperates.



MagicMarker said:


> My wife asked me why I go to Kentucky to hunt. These were in garden when I got up
> View attachment 376439


NICE!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you ever do the school bus demolition derby?


Hey Snakey, that woulda been a blast. But I didn't crash any busses or pull anything like a boat or a camper shell. 
Old station wagons were my favorite vehicle. Lots back there to ram with.


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> good fishing to ya. I cant wait for our next trip.
> 
> 
> Neither can we....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Snakey, that woulda been a blast. But I didn't crash any busses or pull anything like a boat or a camper shell.
> Old station wagons were my favorite vehicle. Lots back there to ram with.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks! That there just looks like a whole buncha fun!
I had and old LTD that I raced at Tyler Co. Painted it black and white to look like the Mayberry cop car. I took a 3 lb coffee can, painted it bright red and screwed it to the roof. I think it made everybody race harder cause the thought the cops were chasing them.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks! That there just looks like a whole buncha fun!
> I had and old LTD that I raced at Tyler Co. Painted it black and white to look like the Mayberry cop car. I took a 3 lb coffee can, painted it bright red and screwed it to the roof. I think it made everybody race harder cause the thought the cops were chasing them.


Did you dress up like Ernest T ?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you dress up like Ernest T ?


i thought that was the way he dressed all the time, LOL.


----------



## MagicMarker

Deer camp is set up


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Deer camp is set up
> View attachment 376481


do you have a lot of success in ky? or do you just like hunting there with friends and family?


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Deer camp is set up
> View attachment 376481


That's a sweet mobile setup, looks comfy.
Is that dog a deer tracker?
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## MagicMarker

4 of us kill 9or 10 a year there. Last year 3 of us killed real nice bucks


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> That's a sweet mobile setup, looks comfy.
> Is that dog a deer tracker?
> Good luck and good hunting


He’s the resident camp dog


----------



## fastwater

Spank em good this year M&M.
Ya'll using rifles?


----------



## 1basshunter

M&M, just don’t use a CVA


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you dress up like Ernest T ?


I'll never admit to that but...I did have some bricks in the seat beside me. Ain't nobody gonna pass me.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> M&M, just don’t use a CVA


M&M wouldn't let a CVA in his camp.


----------



## fastwater

Last one up has to do the breakfast dishes.
Mornin ya'll...


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!!! Up and at 'em!!!


----------



## sherman51

good morning all. someone is going to snipe 800 this morning.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning.. I got the last one so I'll let it go for now.


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning.








Power washed the deck and drive yesterday so--- today is deck staining day  -----at least the weather looks perfect.
Hope you're fishing or doing something fun.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys from camp. We’re not hunting yet just brought trailer down and setting up stands and cameras. Be back down to bow hunt after next weekend.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Is Sherm sleeping?.....he usually wows us with his counting ability.....


----------



## M R DUCKS

One more, who’s sniping?.


----------



## M R DUCKS

This one !


----------



## bobk

Nothing like being at deer camp.


----------



## 0utwest

Very nice MM , I had a place to Hunt in Carter County a few years back and loved Hunting down there !


----------



## M R DUCKS

Removed


----------



## M R DUCKS

Here’s the picture I was looking for


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Nothing like being at deer camp.


Sitting around, drinking beers, telling stories...
Do you know the difference between a Fairy tale and an old hunting story? 
A fairy tale starts out, Once upon a Time.
An old hunting story starts out, This ain't no chit.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

0utwest said:


> Very nice MM , I had a place to Hunt in Carter County a few years back and loved Hunting down there !


We’ve got bout thousand acres to hunt bout half carter half Rowan all to ourselves


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> We’ve got bout thousand acres to hunt bout half carter half Rowan all to ourselves


You could have Sherman and all his clan come out and do some bonding with you guys


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 376585


#winning


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> You could have Sherman and all his clan come out and do some bonding with you guys


Shhhhh...I swear I heard a banjo...


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Shhhhh...I swear I heard a banjo...


I thought it was the snap of a rubber glove.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Shhhhh...I swear I heard a banjo...





bobk said:


> I thought it was the snap of a rubber glove.


you just never know when the clan gets together. my uncles cousin who married her double 1st cousin has 4 boys that loves to make things squeal. myself I just love listing to the tenner sounds that some animals make. i may send them over to your houses to play a tune on the banger. seeins how you guys likes me.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back home this morning. Got a few things to catch up on here and the farm next couple days


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Gentlemen, enjoy your day, it looks like a beauty.
I'll Finnish up the deck work today--- hopefully.
Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## sherman51

gooooood morning men. drinking my second cup of get up and go.

took my granddaughter fishing yesterday. the wind made it hard to fish. my granddaughter was gill fishing with nightcrawlers but the gills wasn't biting much. she only got 3 gills but she got a nice bass and a small one. I got 4 bass and didn't hear the end of how she caught 5 and I only caught 4. she fished 1 1/2 hours and I fished another 1/2 hour. didn't want her to wait to long. don't want her to burn out on me.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Last day of summer...enjoy it!


----------



## Lazy 8

Just getting it ready for a back rub.


----------



## ress

WTH ???????


----------



## Lazy 8

Have you ever heard of Kobe beef? Somewhere in Asia. China or Japan, they play soothing music to their cows and give them massages.
Well, I thought a nice candlelit soak followed by a back rub with some nice spices my make mine better. No Mr. Bubble!
DON'T JUDGE ME MAN.


----------



## ress

No judgeage. Think you might be par cooking that slab a bit. Hear some rub their chest while doing that.....lol

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> No judgeage. Think you might be par cooking that slab a bit. Hear some rub their chest while doing that.....lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Gonna take her out to the, "sauna" next.


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen !
Have a Great day, looks like another dandy. 
Enjoy n good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today as for me I’m getting ready to go fishing for saugeyes it time


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get up. Drink your coffee and get er done today


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen !
Have a Great day, looks like another dandy. 
Enjoy n good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 376933


only in America.

good morning guys.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> only in America.
> 
> good morning guys.


I thought it was your truck


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 376933


That's some classic engineering right there!
Thinkin I seen that vehicle runnin around Indiana a time or two.
Truck had one of these bumper stickers on it:


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr




----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> That's some classic engineering right there!
> Thinkin I seen that vehicle runnin around Indiana a time or two.
> Truck had one of these bumper stickers on it:
> View attachment 376943


Sorry uncle Sherman it’s sad that you have to take that type of Abuse from somebody other than me


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> I thought it was your truck


that does look like something I would think up. I'm a very good engineer when it comes to fishing.



fastwater said:


> That's some classic engineering right there!
> Thinkin I seen that vehicle runnin around Indiana a time or two.
> Truck had one of these bumper stickers on it:
> View attachment 376943


LOL, maybe I should have said only in tn, LOL.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Sorry uncle Sherman it’s sad that you have to take that type of Abuse from somebody other than me


Now wait just a dagburn minute here...I never mentioned 'Bill' or 'Sherm' anywhere in that post.
Would it be a fair assessment to say you guys are just assuming again?
P.S. I did talk to the fellar with that truck and sweet hitch setup.
Though I've never seen Bill in person, he did look a lot like the pics I've seen of Bill. And talked a lot about fishin Lake Erie all the time. Seemed to be very knowledgable about various fishin tactics for eyes on Erie. Especially seemed to really know his onions when it came to usin wire. And just like Bill, said he was searching for some 6-8 ft roller rods too. But said he didn't want to pay retail for em at the store.
And this guy really didn't like my 'Friends Don't Let Friends Shoot CVA'S' bumper sticker...
Hey...come to think about it...I believe that was Bill!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey basshunter. you still got 2 Roller rods? PM sent


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey basshunter. you still got 2 Roller rods? PM sent


He's got so much stuff scattered all over the country he prolly doesn't even know.
But I seen them setting in that back corner by the bar in the boathouse when we were stayin at his place at Catawba.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey basshunter. you still got 2 Roller rods? PM sent


Yes I just got them out and I’ll give them to someone that can use them .. I’ve had them for over a year and never used them... so I just need to make more room for the stuff that I will use.. and if I would ever need more I’ll just buy them


----------



## Lazy 8

Friends Don't Let Friends Shoot CVA'S' bumper sticker...
I just about lost it on this one! You're a nut! A good nut...but a nut!


----------



## ress

Not to be Debbie Downer but that hitch rig had Arizona plates. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS

Didn’t Sherm drive a RV (Clark) back from AZ....
Just saying


----------



## M R DUCKS

I’m not implying that it is, or could be him 
Just thinking


----------



## 1basshunter

I think that is made in China


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Yes I just got them out and I’ll give them to someone that can use them .. I’ve had them for over a year and never used them... so I just need to make more room for the stuff that I will use.. and if I would ever need more I’ll just buy them


If ST doesn’t take them I’ll buy them.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 376991
> I think that is made in China


just the sign is made in china, LOL.


----------



## garhtr

Guess I've seen the last of my friend Tudor the turtle 








He hasn't been in the yard since the W/ E








Fortunately I still got my other friends to keep me company.
Misses Ornery and her clan never miss a meal 
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bass hunter.....let me give ya something


----------



## 1basshunter

No


----------



## sherman51

it seems like everybody besides me gets roller rods. fw got his friend to sell outwest some. but that was all his friend was parting with. now st asks for some from bh and gets them. if anyone else has any roller rods they will part with please give me 1st dibs.


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bass hunter.....let me give ya something


Tom all trade you a free week stay in the Motorhome for them Roller Rods !  Need 2 More !


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> it seems like everybody besides me gets roller rods. fw got his friend to sell outwest some. but that was all his friend was parting with. now st asks for some from bh and gets them. if anyone else has any roller rods they will part with please give me 1st dibs.


Bill when is your next trip up to Geneva ?


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> it seems like everybody besides me gets roller rods. fw got his friend to sell outwest some. but that was all his friend was parting with. now st asks for some from bh and gets them. if anyone else has any roller rods they will part with please give me 1st dibs.


You got to move quick around here Willy. Them roller rods were gone quicker than a cva bullit. Even an encore couldn’t snag em. Dang ST is too quick.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> it seems like everybody besides me gets roller rods. fw got his friend to sell outwest some. but that was all his friend was parting with. now st asks for some from bh and gets them. if anyone else has any roller rods they will part with please give me 1st dibs.


If neighbor/friend decides to let any more go, I'll let you know.
I did buy two Cannon Magnum 10 STX-TS electric down riggers off him the other day. One had one season on it and gave him $150 for it. The other is new in box and gave him $225.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> If neighbor/friend decides to let any more go, I'll let you know.
> I did buy two Cannon Magnum 10 STX-TS electric down riggers off him the other day. One had one season on it and gave him $150 for it. The other is new in box and gave him $225.


I’m still looking too. Encore owners should get first dibs. How much for both riggers?


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> If neighbor/friend decides to let any more go, I'll let you know.
> I did buy two Cannon Magnum 10 STX-TS electric down riggers off him the other day. One had one season on it and gave him $150 for it. The other is new in box and gave him $225.


I am know way Gay but i Love your Neighbor ! Sweet fishin deals are hard to beat now days !


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I’m still looking too. Encore owners should get first dibs. *How much for both riggers?*


When it rains it pours...just checked email and i won the bid at a local auction house on a new in the box Scotty Depthpower 24" extending electric downrigger. Might gonna have to buy a bigger boat.
Youre an encore shooter...you get the pair for what i got in em..$375.


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> Guess I've seen the last of my friend Tudor the turtle
> View attachment 377013
> 
> He hasn't been in the yard since the W/ E
> View attachment 377005
> 
> Fortunately I still got my other friends to keep me company.
> Misses Ornery and her clan never miss a meal
> Good luck and good hunting !


Could be the ***** got the turtle.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> I am know way Gay but i Love your Neighbor ! Sweet fishin deals are hard to beat now days !


He's a cool cat! 
He fly's all over the country buying warehouses full of stuff then reselling items. He really likes fishing and hunting stuff that's why all his barns look like Bass Pro stores.
Wait till you and the misses come stay in his cabin to hunt. Well go down to a couple other property's he owns and check those buildings out. 
You ain't seen nothin yet.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good night guy’s sweet dreams


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Bill when is your next trip up to Geneva ?


don't know for sure, just waiting on bk to say get up here. as soon as the weather gets decent after this week probably.



fastwater said:


> If neighbor/friend decides to let any more go, I'll let you know.
> I did buy two Cannon Magnum 10 STX-TS electric down riggers off him the other day. One had one season on it and gave him $150 for it. The other is new in box and gave him $225.


that's a sweet deal on the riggers. a good used rigger sells for what you paid for both.



bobk said:


> I’m still looking too. Encore owners should get first dibs. How much for both riggers?


ha, guess what I'm an encore owner. so why am I the last one in line?


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> .
> 
> ha, guess what I'm an encore owner. ....


But you backslid, went to the dark side and did the ultimate betrayal by gettin a CVA. Then you watched some poppycock video from a CVA salesman that said how great the CVA is and started talkin all crazy about that junk CVA out shootin that Encore....and that's blasphemy if'n I ever heard it!

Mornin fellars...


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope your day is a great one.
Enjoy n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Wednesday. Time to ride


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today and bluegrasser and I are going after some more saugeyes


----------



## sherman51

good morning.



fastwater said:


> But you backslid, went to the dark side and did the ultimate betrayal by gettin a CVA. Then you watched some poppycock video from a CVA salesman that said how great the CVA is and started talkin all crazy about that junk CVA out shootin that Encore....and that's blasphemy if'n I ever heard it!
> 
> Mornin fellars...


i cant help the FACT that the new CVA'S are just a better gun. though I plan to keep my encore for my back up. I do like having the primer extractor on the encore.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> Tom all trade you a free week stay in the Motorhome for them Roller Rods !  Need 2 More !


4 day Stay is enough I got the rods for free....pm me and ill bring em to ya brother


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i Have room for 1 more adult at the Castilia fish hatchery nov 2nd


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> i cant help the FACT that the new CVA'S are just a better gun. though I plan to keep my encore for my back up. I do like having the primer extractor on the encore.


Fact? lmao that's hilarious. Last in line for you.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Fact? lmao that's hilarious. Last in line for you.


what's hilarious is when a grown man cant accept it when he's 100% wrong. but then we're talking about bobk, LOL.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> i Have room for 1 more adult at the Castilia fish hatchery nov 2nd


Hay Tom if someone backs out of going please let me know I’m stuck at home and would love to goI will more than help pay for the trip.....


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> i cant help *the FACT* that the new CVA'S are just a better gun. though I plan to keep my encore for my back up. I do like having the primer extractor on the encore.


I'm thoroughly convinced that you wouldn't know 'FACT' if'n it bit ya on the conasta's.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> I'm thoroughly convinced that you wouldn't know 'FACT' if'n it bit ya on the conasta's.


cva shooters don't have conasta's.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> cva shooters don't have conasta's.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> what's hilarious is when a grown man cant accept it when he's 100% wrong. but then we're talking about bobk, LOL.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> cva shooters don't have conasta's.


Easy now


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> cva shooters don't have conasta's.





fastwater said:


>


we have to have brass ball's so encore shooters don't bite them off and shoot them in there ML'S to try and hit the broad side of a barn at more than 25 yards.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Easy now


Oh crap, I forgot you had one. How about some don't have conasta's.


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> Easy now


 Yea, I got one of those CVA' s
also 
I bought it on the cheap and carry it to our cabin in case someone needs a loaner or has a major malfunction. It has been used by a couple kids n novice adults with success.
However our place is thick as it gets and it's rare to shoot over 40 yrds.... 
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Yea, I got one of those CVA' s
> also
> I bought it on the cheap and carry it to our cabin in case someone needs a loaner or has a major malfunction. It has been used by a couple kids n novice adults with success.
> However our place is thick as it gets and it's rare to shoot over 40 yrds....
> Good luck and good hunting !


Cheap...used in case a good ml'er isn't available...not to be shot past 40yds at game!
Finally...an honest CVA owner that really gets it.
garhtr...you are wise beyond your years!


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Yea, I got one of those CVA' s
> also
> I bought it on the cheap and carry it to our cabin in case someone needs a loaner or has a major malfunction. It has been used by a couple kids n novice adults with success.
> However our place is thick as it gets and it's rare to shoot over 40 yrds....
> Good luck and good hunting !


which rifle do you have? I have the new 45 cal long range accura with the new nitride treatment that protects the metal, it has the thumbhole stock with a 30" barrel.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> which rifle do you have? I have the new 45 cal long range accura with the new nitride treatment that protects the metal, it has the thumbhole stock with a 30" barrel.


And don't forget to tell him about those magical CVA bullets they soaked...I mean sold you.

Bill, if'n you melt gold and pour it over a dog turd...even though the outside is pretty....you still have a dog turd. Just a shiney dog turd that won't rust. 
This is the same as coating a CVA bbl. 
You can dip it, paint it, buff it, wax it, put it in all kind of useless pretty stocks that aren't good for anything but tricking the buyer and adding unnecessary weight....but when you strip away all the 'fluff' and sales gimmicks...it's still a cheap piece of junk.
A dressed up 'turd'...if'n you will.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> which rifle do you have?


My cva is a "Hunterbolt" 45 cal.








Probably one of the first inlines available from Cva.
I cant remember exactly when I bought it and rarely use it.
I hunt with these old dixie guns and thompson maxi balls 240 grns








They shoot great and I've killed many deer with those bullets and deer rarely take more than a step or two.
My buddy's rave about sabots, but I'm sticking with what works for me.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> My cva is a "Hunterbolt" 45 cal.
> View attachment 377157
> 
> Probably one of the first inlines available from Cva.
> I cant remember exactly when I bought it and rarely use it.
> I hunt with these old dixie guns and thompson maxi balls 240 grns
> View attachment 377159
> 
> They shoot great and I've killed many deer with those bullets and deer rarely take more than a step or two.
> My buddy's rave about sabots, but I'm sticking with what works for me.
> Good luck and good hunting !


Those caplocks are surely beautiful works of art.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Those caplocks are surely beautiful works of art.


 Thanks, they certainly are tack drivers and for me enjoyable to hunt with. 
I've never been able to make the change to an inline, I see the advantages especially in bad weather but just can't pull the trigger and move away from the more traditional gear.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> 4 day Stay is enough I got the rods for free....pm me and ill bring em to ya brother


Thanks Tom and if things dont work out for another trip up this year all carry over the stay for ya , Good chance all stop up to Castalia on the 2nd to see you guys and pick them up if thats what it comes too .


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> i cant help the FACT that the new CVA'S are just a better gun. though I plan to keep my encore for my back up. I do like having the primer extractor on the encore.



This is the same guy that says a bullet RISES after it leaves the barrel....Fact??


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> This is the same guy that says a bullet RISES after it leaves the barrel....Fact??


Well...in his defense, I have to say, the last time I was shooting on the moon...that was true.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Well...in his defense, I have to say, the last time I was shooting on the moon...that was true.


How come he always has a defense  just because he believes that he’s junk CVA is the most Advanced muzzleloader ever built!!!! What a load of crap


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Hope it's a great one for everybody.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Saugeye Tom

THE SPOONS IN BLOOD ORANGE AND ROGUE RED ARE fAN TAS TIC!!!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Thursday. Garage sales day


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> How come he always has a defense  just because he believes that he’s junk CVA is the most Advanced muzzleloader ever built!!!! What a load of crap


nope, I did not say that. I just said it was a better gun than FW's junky encore. the CVA's of yesteryear was just crap like the encore. then they were bought out by another company but retained the CVA name. the CVA of today is a whole new gun.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> nope, I did not say that. I just said it was a better gun than FW's junky encore. the CVA's of yesteryear was just crap like the encore. then they were bought out by another company but retained the CVA name. the CVA of today is a whole new gun.


Bill...again...you can put silk socks and diamonds on a chicken...but it's still a chicken.

Gotta ask you again Bill(you never answered the last time I asked),
honestly, how many times have you shot your new CVA since you got it? 
And be honest!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Bill...again...you can put silk socks and diamonds on a chicken...but it's still a chicken.
> 
> This is 100% true. But what happens when you put lipstick on a ewe?
> Bill, I'd like to know what ewe have say?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> nope, I did not say that. I just said it was a better gun than FW's junky encore. the CVA's of yesteryear was just crap like the encore. then they were bought out by another company but retained the CVA name. the CVA of today is a whole new gun.


Soooooo I am initiating a challenge at Bob K's house 150 yard and 200 yard shoot off. I am giving Sherm bill the odds at 10 to 1 on the hundred and 25 to 1 on the 200. 5 shots per target. we can turn this into a get together. 25 dollar min bet. The ball is in your court BILL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater is the other shooter


----------



## fastwater

Quote from lazy:
This is 100% true. But what happens when you put lipstick on a ewe?
Bill, I'd like to know what ewe have say?

Sooo...we now have two direct questions for sherm(Bill) that we would like 'honest' answers to:
1) how many boolits have you actually shot thru your new superior 45 cal long range accura with the new nitride treatment that protects the metal, it has the thumbhole stock with a 30" barrel?

2) when ewe put lipstick on a ewe, is it still a ewe to ewe?


----------



## bobk

This guy knows Sherman the cva fanboy.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Soooooo I am initiating a challenge at Bob K's house 150 yard and 200 yard shoot off. I am giving Sherm bill the odds at 10 to 1 on the hundred and 25 to 1 on the 200. 5 shots per target. we can turn this into a get together. 25 dollar min bet. The ball is in your court BILL


I’ll get the side of the barn painted for Sherman.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Soooooo I am initiating a challenge at Bob K's house 150 yard and 200 yard shoot off. I am giving Sherm bill the odds at 10 to 1 on the hundred and 25 to 1 on the 200. 5 shots per target. we can turn this into a get together. 25 dollar min bet. The ball is in your court BILL


Hmmm...a 150 and 200 yd shoot off at bobk's between sherm(aka bill) and myself with Sherm shooting his new 45 cal long range accura with the new nitride treatment that protects the metal and the thumbhole stock with a 30" barrel using his new magical, heat seeking long range CVA boolits...and me shooting my junky Encore.
I humbly accept this challenge!

And as a side bet between Sherm and I, I'd like to offer this to Sherm and do things a bit old school like they do in a lot of drag racing...'title for title'.
He wins, he gets my encore.
I win, I get his new 45 cal long range accura with the new nitride treatment that protects the metal, it has the thumbhole stock with a 30" barrel.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...a 150 and 200 yd shoot off at bobk's between sherm(aka bill) and myself with Sherm shooting his new 45 cal long range accura with the new nitride treatment that protects the metal and the thumbhole stock with a 30" barrel using his new magical, heat seeking long range CVA boolits...and me shooting my junky Encore.
> I humbly accept this challenge!
> 
> And as a side bet between Sherm and I, I'd like to offer this to Sherm and do things a bit old school like they do in a lot of drag racing...'title for title'.
> He wins, he gets my encore.
> I win, I get his new 45 cal long range accura with the new nitride treatment that protects the metal, it has the thumbhole stock with a 30" barrel.


Sounds like you would like to have one also why don’t you just go buy one?


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sounds like you would like to have one also why don’t you just go buy one?


He just needs a junky good for nothing boat anchor


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Bill...again...you can put silk socks and diamonds on a chicken...but it's still a chicken.
> 
> Gotta ask you again Bill(you never answered the last time I asked),
> honestly, how many times have you shot your new CVA since you got it?
> And be honest!


about 40 shots, I don't shoot that often like fw.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Soooooo I am initiating a challenge at Bob K's house 150 yard and 200 yard shoot off. I am giving Sherm bill the odds at 10 to 1 on the hundred and 25 to 1 on the 200. 5 shots per target. we can turn this into a get together. 25 dollar min bet. The ball is in your court BILL


why should I drive all the way over to Ohio just to prove I'm a better shot than fw who shoots a lot at the range? but if you all want to come all the way to Indiana we might talk about a shoot-off.



fastwater said:


> Hmmm...a 150 and 200 yd shoot off at bobk's between sherm(aka bill) and myself with Sherm shooting his new 45 cal long range accura with the new nitride treatment that protects the metal and the thumbhole stock with a 30" barrel using his new magical, heat seeking long range CVA boolits...and me shooting my junky Encore.
> I humbly accept this challenge!
> 
> And as a side bet between Sherm and I, I'd like to offer this to Sherm and do things a bit old school like they do in a lot of drag racing...'title for title'.
> He wins, he gets my encore.
> I win, I get his new 45 cal long range accura with the new nitride treatment that protects the metal, it has the thumbhole stock with a 30" barrel.


the fact you might be a better shot than me doesn't mean you have the better gun. I'm 69 now and not as steady as I once was. but if you want to come to Muncie I'll still have the shoot off to see which shooter is the best. but why should I risk my CVA against your piece of junk? if you do win by some miracle you would only use my beautiful CVA as a poking stick for your campfire. and I would use your encore as an anchor for my boat.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> why should I drive all the way over to Ohio just to prove I'm a better shot than fw who shoots a lot at the range? but if you all want to come all the way to Indiana we might talk about a shoot-off.
> 
> 
> 
> the fact you might be a better shot than me doesn't mean you have the better gun. I'm 69 now and not as steady as I once was. but if you want to come to Muncie I'll still have the shoot off to see which shooter is the best. but why should I risk my CVA against your piece of junk? *if you do win by some miracle you would only use my beautiful CVA as a poking stick for your campfire.* and I would use your encore as an anchor for my boat.


Driving issues solved!
Currently have ST on the phone.
He said he would gladly come get you and drive you to the shoot at bobk's house.

And fwiw...you aren't but a few years older than I...and with failing eyes, unsteady hands, shoulder/back/knee ailments, hemmorhoids...along with occasional erectile dysfunction, I surely don't shoot like I used to either. Especially when the erectile dysfunction flares up as it causes much tension. And we all know tension and shooting is not good as it drastically affects our aim.

Correction on what I will do with your CVA 'when' I win it.
To insure that piece of junk will never see the woods causing long suffering to Deer by wounding them, as a caring conservationist, I will do the only appropriate/responsible thing there is to do when you hand over that CVA at bobk's. I will walk over to the nearest tree and wrap it clean around the tree then hand it back to you.
Then you can take it back home and hang it on the wall where it belongs.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Sounds like you would like to have one also why don’t you just go buy one?


Please read last paragraph above.
Not gonna keep the CVA...have enough junk layin around here.
Gonna hand it right back to Sherm for a keepsake...after modifications are performed.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Please read last paragraph above.
> Not gonna keep the CVA...have enough junk layin around here.
> Gonna hand it right back to Sherm for a keepsake...after modifications are performed.


Uh huh,gotcha


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Especially when the erectile dysfunction flares up as it causes much tension........

Fw this is untrue....you always got chub when you shoot


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Especially when the erectile dysfunction flares up as it causes much tension.


 I never thought id see the day when you would lie/....Sherm you stand to make money at those odds. Ill pick u up............. Tom


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Thursday. Garage sales day


Just got home from another garage sale Thursday


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> Just got home from another garage sale Thursday
> View attachment 377259


Looks like you need to build another barn.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Especially when the erectile dysfunction flares up as it causes much tension........
> 
> Fw this is untrue....*you always got chub when you shoot*


You are correct...and when I told this to my Dr. he prescribed for me to shoot somewhere at least twice a week whether I want to or not.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Lmao......

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 377279


Damn near made it clear through it.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Driving issues solved!
> Currently have ST on the phone.
> He said he would gladly come get you and drive you to the shoot at bobk's house.
> 
> And fwiw...you aren't but a few years older than I...and with failing eyes, unsteady hands, shoulder/back/knee ailments, hemmorhoids...along with occasional erectile dysfunction, I surely don't shoot like I used to either. Especially when the erectile dysfunction flares up as it causes much tension. And we all know tension and shooting is not good as it drastically affects our aim.
> 
> Correction on what I will do with your CVA 'when' I win it.
> To insure that piece of junk will never see the woods causing long suffering to Deer by wounding them, as a caring conservationist, I will do the only appropriate/responsible thing there is to do when you hand over that CVA at bobk's. I will walk over to the nearest tree and wrap it clean around the tree then hand it back to you.
> Then you can take it back home and hang it on the wall where it belongs.


I stand by what I said. if you want to shoot that bad you can have st drop you off here. that way you won't get embarrassed in front or all your friends. and I have ed every day. I have been chemically castrated for many yrs. if you'll add something of value to the bet I'll think about betting. but to me, your encore is worthless whereas my CVA is worth its weight in gold. 



fastwater said:


> Please read last paragraph above.
> Not gonna keep the CVA...have enough junk layin around here.
> Gonna hand it right back to Sherm for a keepsake...after modifications are performed.


yes I know you have to much junk starting with that thing you call a gun. a rifle is for fighting a gun is for fun, LOL. I wouldn't even consider I had won anything but junk, I don't know if I would even handle it to dispose of it. maybe bk and I could use it for target practice with our CVA's that is if bk would carry it to the range.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...a 150 and 200 yd shoot off at bobk's between sherm(aka bill) and myself with Sherm shooting his new 45 cal long range accura with the new nitride treatment that protects the metal and the thumbhole stock with a 30" barrel using his new magical, heat seeking long range CVA boolits...and me shooting my junky Encore.
> I humbly accept this challenge!
> 
> And as a side bet between Sherm and I, I'd like to offer this to Sherm and do things a bit old school like they do in a lot of drag racing...'title for title'.
> He wins, he gets my encore.
> I win, I get his new 45 cal long range accura with the new nitride treatment that protects the metal, it has the thumbhole stock with a 30" barrel.


Sherbill just called and offered to paint my barn after he shoots. I think I know what he’s planning.


----------



## bobk

Uh oh, the mighty cva shermanator is trying to drag bk in for some support.
Fasty has worn him down. He is begging for backup.


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> I’ll get the side of the barn painted for Sherman.


Sniper without even trying! 21900


----------



## 0utwest

All Donate 2 Roller Rods to the Winner of the Shoot Off ! Cmon Bill you can do it !!!!!


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> Sniper without even trying! 21900


I know that’s right. I don’t see the post count on my phone. Did I win a new fancy cva? I sure hope so. Heading to Erie this weekend and could use a new anchor for perch fishing.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Uh oh, the mighty cva shermanator is trying to drag bk in for some support.
> Fasty has worn him down. He is begging for backup.


When we shoot...I'm gonna be on him like a duck on a junebug


----------



## Hatchetman

Hey....How about we save the 22000 post for Lazy since he missed the 20000 and 21000 post ? He did start this whole shebang anyhow....wadda ya say ?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I know that’s right. I don’t see the post count on my phone. Did I win a new fancy cva? I sure hope so. Heading to Erie this weekend and could use a new anchor for perch fishing.


Nope...the new fancy CVA was for post 21800.
For you getting post 21900, you win two Okuma roller rods that BH gave to ST, ST gave to 0utwest and 0utwest donated to our new 'lucky post' giveaway. 
Congratulations!
You can pick them up from him this weekend while your at Erie.

P.S. They should go very well with your new Okuma electric down riggers.


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Hey....How about we save the 22000 post for Lazy since he missed the 20000 and 21000 post ? He did start this whole shebang anyhow....wadda ya say ?


+1
That's a great and honorable idea.
Just know there are some of us that have tried reserving him posts before but those posts were sniped by others before he had a chance to get them.
Hopefully, they will reframe from doing so come post 22000 so we can all honor the prestigious author of this historic thread.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys, it’s going to be a great day today in a great country!


----------



## fastwater

Right on all accounts BK
Mornin fellars...


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Sherbill just called and offered to paint my barn after he shoots. I think I know what he’s planning.
> 
> View attachment 377291


not to worry I cant hit no barn at them ranges. even though I did hit 20 bullseyes at 500 miters on pre-qualification day and 19 bulls on qualification day in boot camp many yrs ago. I also was the 2nd highest scorer out of 68 shooters. but that was then and this is now. I stayed an expert shooter for the time I was in the marine corps.



fastwater said:


> When we shoot...I'm gonna be on him like a duck on a junebug


 that's ok, I'm going to be on you like stink on sh*t.


----------



## sherman51

i forgot to good morning, everybody. good morning derailers and trouble makers, st, fw, bh, hm, bobk, and the rest of you guys that get down on me and my almost new CVA. he he



bobk said:


> Uh oh, the mighty cva shermanator is trying to drag bk in for some support.
> Fasty has worn him down. He is begging for backup.


by the way, I don't need help with super bantamweights like you. you and fw, hm, st, are the ones that need help with me. this all started when fw got jealous of my new CVA when all he had was that cheap tin encore. then the rest of you jumped on the bandwagon to back him up. now when one of you has something dumb to say you all start saying dumb things. anymore it takes about 3 or 4 of your comments before I even spend the time to reply.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys gonna be a good day to get it done. Whatever you have to get done


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> Hey....How about we save the 22000 post for Lazy since he missed the 20000 and 21000 post ? He did start this whole shebang anyhow....wadda ya say ?


Good morning gents. Mr. Hatchet, it sounds good and I appreciate the thought but like Fastwawa says, it just prolly ain't gonna happen.
Even though they all know ahead of time, some get antsy and snipe me. Then make up some lame-arse excuse that doesn't hold any more water than Bill's long range shooting ability. 
Barn or no barn.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bill...500 meters???? We qualified at 300 meters...u in the Russian army?


sherman51 said:


> qualification


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I guess he won't take the challenge...25 to 1 is good money too...roller rods...down riggers....oh my


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> i forgot to good morning, everybody. good morning derailers and trouble makers, st, fw, bh, hm, bobk, and the rest of you guys that get down on me and my almost new CVA. he he
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, I don't need help with super bantamweights like you. you and fw, hm, st, are the ones that need help with me. this all started when fw got jealous of my new CVA when all he had was that cheap tin encore. then the rest of you jumped on the bandwagon to back him up. now when one of you has something dumb to say you all start saying dumb things. anymore it takes about 3 or 4 of your comments before I even spend the time to reply.


Drink more coffee Willy. You are grumpy this morning.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning guys.
Have a great day n enjoy it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> not to worry I cant hit no barn at them ranges. even though *I did hit 20 bullseyes at 500 miters on pre-qualification day and 19 bulls on qualification day in boot camp many yrs ago*. I also was the 2nd highest scorer out of 68 shooters. but that was then and this is now. I stayed an expert shooter for the time I was in the marine corps.
> 
> 
> 
> * that's ok, I'm going to be on you like stink on sh**t.


Sooo...when are we shooting?

Sherm...I know it's been a long time ...and I mean no disrespect, but is it possible over time you're a bit confused on the number of 500 meter qualifying shots you were allowed during your Marine qualifying? You sure it wasn't 10 shots at 500meter/yds?

In the 60's(and for many years after...may still yet be even using current rifles) using the M14, on boot camp qualification day, Marine qualifying shooting was 10 shots at the 500meter/yd target(yds vs meters dependent on what year and Base) in prone position.
Taken directly from old Marine qualifying manual using the M14.
Note last row in chart or #5 in written text below chart for 500meter/yd shots:









At any rate...Thank You for your service to our country...

P.S. NO JUNK CVA's WERE USED IN THE ABOVE SHOOTING!!!


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bill...500 meters???? We qualified at 300 meters...u in the Russian army?


nope I was in the marine corps and we shot at 200 300 and 500 meters.



Saugeye Tom said:


> I guess he won't take the challenge...25 to 1 is good money too...roller rods...down riggers....oh my


if he wants to come here for the shoot-off we'll see whos the best shot. we could use the same rifle and know more about whos the best shot. at 25 to 1 i'll make it easy on you and think about taking 1000.00 of that bet. that means if I win fw and I can split 25000



bobk said:


> Drink more coffee Willy. You are grumpy this morning.


yep I was on my 1st cup. now that I've had 2 cups I still think you guys have a mob mentality. in other words you guys make me stay grumpy.



fastwater said:


> Sooo...when are we shooting?
> 
> Sherm...I know it's been a long time ...and I mean no disrespect, but is it possible over time you're a bit confused on the number of 500 meter qualifying shots you were allowed during your Marine qualifying? You sure it wasn't 10 shots at 500meter/yds?
> 
> In the 60's(and for many years after...may still yet be even using current rifles) using the M14, on boot camp qualification day, Marine qualifying shooting was 10 shots at the 500meter/yd target(yds vs meters dependent on what year and Base) in prone position.
> Taken directly from old Marine qualifying manual using the M14.
> Note last row in chart or #5 in written text below chart for 500meter/yd shots:
> View attachment 377349
> 
> 
> At any rate...Thank You for your service to our country...
> 
> P.S. NO JUNK CVA's WERE USED IN THE ABOVE SHOOTING!!!


just give me a little notice when your coming so I can get things set up.

I don't know what they did in the '60s but in 72 at Paris island, we shot 20 shots at 500 meters. we shot standing offhand and kneeling at 200 and sitting and prone at 300 then prone at the 500. now around that time, the corps started using the m-16 which could have been 10 shots at the 500-meter range. our series shot a new range record that was still standing the last I knew. but this yr a new high score for an individual was set at 248 out of a possible 250. that's almost a perfect score. I had 228 for my score.


----------



## sherman51

fyi in 1966 boot camp was cut from 11 weeks to 8 weeks. but some time after that it was raised to 13 weeks including a 2 week stay at camp Geiger at camp Lejune for infantry training.


----------



## garhtr

I'm thinking someone should sell tickets to this Mzzldr contest/shootout and then I could set up a stand and sell hotdogs, popcorn and ice cold lemonade---- Proceeds to benefit my favorite charity of course. 
Good luck and good shooting


----------



## ress

I'd make that, depending.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> I'm thinking someone should sell tickets to this Mzzldr contest/shootout and then I could set up a stand and sell hotdogs, popcorn and ice cold lemonade---- Proceeds to benefit my favorite charity of course.
> Good luck and good shooting


Hardly anybody would buy tickets when it's a foregone conclusion. 
It'd be like going to a football game when you know POSITIVITY who's going to win.
Eh Bill?


----------



## MagicMarker

I could be an impartial judge lol


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Hardly anybody would buy tickets


Its all marketing, you sell it as the biggest pending upset ever, underdog cva over undefeated encore. Name the grand event with a flashy title --- "Smoke and Mirrors"
Maybe have FW shoot backwards with a mirror to make it fair ?
No one gave Rocky Balboa any chance at defeating Apollo Creed but the stands were full and I'm betting huge quantities of refreshment were consumed. (and many dollars made)
I'm popping corn and mixing lemonade as I type, just tell me when and where.
OGF members discount will apply.
Good luck and good shooting


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Its all marketing, you sell it as the biggest pending upset ever, underdog cva over undefeated encore. Name the grand event with a flashy title --- "Smoke and Mirrors"
> Maybe have FW shoot backwards with a mirror to make it fair ?
> No one gave Rocky Balboa any chance at defeating Apollo Creed but the stands were full and I'm betting huge quantities of refreshment were consumed. (and many dollars made)
> I'm popping corn and mixing lemonade as I type, just tell me when and where.
> OGF members discount will apply.
> Good luck and good shooting


Eh, Rocky and Apollo was Hollyweird. They can make a Karate Kid win.
This ain't Hollyweird.
I'll fry up some possum innards and they can wash it down with some shine. 
We'll run an All You Can Eat special. Prolly better not say all you can drink. 
Maybe have a 10 drink limit. Drop yer dad blame keys off at the gate.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll fry up some possum innards and they can wash it down with some shine


 Nobody's gonna buy my hotdogs n lemon juice when they can get possum n shine 
 Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

Now just hold on lazy, a 10 drink limit is for kids. Just saying I need a personal amendment to that rule and no lemonade for me


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Now just hold on lazy, a 10 drink limit is for kids. Just saying I need a personal amendment to that rule and no lemonade for me


The lemonade has vodka in it. You good?


----------



## 1basshunter

Yes but still no 10 drink I’m a big boy and no when to say when


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Yes but still no 10 drink I’m a big boy and no when to say when


The glasses are a decent size.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> The glasses are a decent size.
> View attachment 377411


To small !!!! That is nothing more than a mear shot glass of a drink I can tell I’m dealing with an amateur


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> The glasses are a decent size.
> View attachment 377411


Chit.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> nope I was in the marine corps and we shot at 200 300 and 500 meters.
> 
> 
> I don't know what they did in the '60s but in 72 at Paris island, we shot 20 shots at 500 meters. we shot standing offhand and kneeling at 200 and sitting and prone at 300 then prone at the 500. now around that time, the corps started using the m-16 which could have been 10 shots at the 500-meter range. our series shot a new range record that was still standing the last I knew. but this yr a new high score for an individual was set at 248 out of a possible 250. that's almost a perfect score. I had 228 for my score.


From the early 60's...plum up to 2007...qualifying with a rifle in the Marines was always 50 [email protected]/yds, [email protected] and [email protected]
Same as the chart I posted. Again, good till 2007.
The scoring system had always used these numbers...5,4,3,2, 0 for miss...with the max one could possibly score being 250(5x50).
So if you qualified shooting [email protected], they had to take 10 shots away at either 200 or 300yd mark. Which wouldn't have been inconsistent with the firearm qualification manual/standard written for that time frame.

Sooo...are you sure you wasn't shootin that CVA and they gave you some extra boolits?
If so...don't be thinkin you're gettin any freebee boolits when you and I go to shootin at bobk's.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
We need some rain in my area 
Have a great day and enjoy life 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

good morning everyone.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'.....think I'll whip up some scrambled eggs while the coffee is on


----------



## fastwater

Gonna be a good day Tater...
Enjoy them scrambled eggs BP.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. And for those that are still working. It’s Saturday have a good weekend


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> From the early 60's...plum up to 2007...qualifying with a rifle in the Marines was always 50 [email protected]/yds, [email protected] and [email protected]
> Same as the chart I posted. Again, good till 2007.
> The scoring system had always used these numbers...5,4,3,2, 0 for miss...with the max one could possibly score being 250(5x50).
> So if you qualified shooting [email protected], they had to take 10 shots away at either 200 or 300yd mark. Which wouldn't have been inconsistent with the firearm qualification manual/standard written for that time frame.
> 
> Sooo...are you sure you wasn't shootin that CVA and they gave you some extra boolits?
> If so...don't be thinkin you're gettin any freebee boolits when you and I go to shootin at bobk's.


listen fw i lived it. we shot 10 rounds at the 200, 5 from standing then to kneeling to shoot 5 more. then we shot 20 rounds at the 300, 10 slow fire kneeling and 10 rapid fire sitting. then we shot 20 rounds slow fire in the prone at the 500. i don't have any idea where you got your chart but its bullsh*t. if you want the right answer google it. google is your friend. i may not shoot as good as I did back then but you never forget marine corps boot camp.


----------



## Lazy 8

Google is the devil wearing sheeps' clothing.


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Yes but still no 10 drink I’m a big boy and no when to say when



You know when, you just don't know how....


----------



## garhtr

Look who showed up for brunch ! I was gettn considered about his welfare.
Stupid wife ate all the bananas so he had to have cantaloupe 
Good luck n enjoy your day


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Google is the devil wearing sheeps' clothing.


that may just be true but she is one smart beotch.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> listen fw i lived it. we shot 10 rounds at the 200, 5 from standing then to kneeling to shoot 5 more. then we shot 20 rounds at the 300, 10 slow fire kneeling and 10 rapid fire sitting. then we shot 20 rounds slow fire in the prone at the 500. i don't have any idea where you got your chart but its bullsh*t. if you want the right answer google it. google is your friend. i may not shoot as good as I did back then but you never forget marine corps boot camp.



You're right Sherm...with respect, I humbly concede..and again, Thank You for living it. 
As well as straightening me out on the fact that what I copied and pasted directly out of the Marine Corp Basic Training manual is BS.
Also, the original m16 was introduced to the military in 1964...and actually put into service in 1965.
The m16a1 replaced the m16 and was put into service in 1969.
Then in 1983, the m16a2 came along.

When you comin to bobk's for the shootout???
Again...'NO' extra boolits for you!


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> that may just be true but she is one smart beotch.


She will only tell you want she wants you to know,not necessarily the truth....


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> View attachment 377479
> 
> Look who showed up for brunch ! I was gettn considered about his welfare.
> Stupid wife ate all the bananas so he had to have cantaloupe
> Good luck n enjoy your day


Careful you don't contract that Hawaiian disease...Lackonookie.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Careful you don't contract that Hawaiian disease...Lackonookie.


 If she ever comes here I'm dead 
She knows my priorities 
1 - Fishing
2 - Hunting
3- Dog
4 - Backyard wildlife
5- Wife
Wish me luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Bought a 2014 easygo gas golf cart today for missus it’s at the dealers getting street legal light kit and rear seat installed. 3500. Thought that was a good price


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> If she ever comes here I'm dead
> She knows my priorities
> 1 - Fishing
> 2 - Hunting
> 3- Dog
> 4 - Backyard wildlife
> 5- Wife
> Wish me luck !


SO TERRY. MY ADDRESS IS IS 8880 CHRISTYGATE LANE HUBER HEIGHTS OHIO 45424...30 DOLLARS A MONTH FOR 60 MONTHS SHE'LL NEVER FIND OUT...MUHAHAHA


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> listen fw i lived it. we shot 10 rounds at the 200, 5 from standing then to kneeling to shoot 5 more. then we shot 20 rounds at the 300, 10 slow fire kneeling and 10 rapid fire sitting. then we shot 20 rounds slow fire in the prone at the 500. i don't have any idea where you got your chart but its bullsh*t. if you want the right answer google it. google is your friend. i may not shoot as good as I did back then but you never forget marine corps boot camp.


Sherm...I love all branches of the service but every marine I know has been brainwashed


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> 45424...30 DOLLARS A MONTH FOR 60 MONTHS SHE'LL NEVER FIND OUT.


 I'm broke but we can work out a deal on squirrels n saugeye fillets---  or carp
Enjoy !


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm...I love all branches of the service but every marine I know has been brainwashed


you are absolutely right, but if not for the brainwashed marines we might be speaking Japanese.


----------



## sherman51

gooood mornin derailers. may you all have a great day.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!! Finally got the call I was waiting on...My new teeth finally came in!!!! Got an 8:30 appt tomorow morning to get the last 10 teeth yanked and get the dentures fitted!!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sat in tree stand last night and watched a doe at 30 yds for awhile


----------



## Southernsaug

MagicMarker said:


> Bought a 2014 easygo gas golf cart today for missus it’s at the dealers getting street legal light kit and rear seat installed. 3500. Thought that was a good price
> View attachment 377503
> View attachment 377505
> View attachment 377507


You got off easy dude, this summer my wife said she wanted a buggy to tool around the property and work in garden/flower beds with. She bought a Kubota RTV 900 UTV at $14,000.00. Of course I been making good use of it in the woods too. Pretty handy little thing to have.


----------



## sherman51

went pond fishing for a short time this morning. but the wind was a bear. after about 45 minutes fighting the wind and no bites for my granddaughter or me we called it quits. not like last sun afternoon.


----------



## fastwater

bassplayer said:


> Good morning!! Finally got the call I was waiting on...My new teeth finally came in!!!! Got an 8:30 appt tomorow morning to get the last 10 teeth yanked and get the dentures fitted!!!!


Glad those new choppers are ready.
Got my buddy's out cruisin the funeral homes tryin to get me a set.

Pity them T-bones and corn on the cob here in the next month or so after you get them bad boys dialed in.
A process I've yet...but need to go thru. And I'm not lookin forward to it.
Did you get full uppers and lowers? 
Any original teeth left at all for anchoring?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Glad those new choppers are ready.
> Got my buddy's out cruisin the funeral homes tryin to get me a set.
> 
> Pity them T-bones and corn on the cob here in the next month or so after you get them bad boys dialed in.
> A process I've yet...but need to go thru. And I'm not lookin forward to it.
> Did you get full uppers and lowers?
> Any original teeth left at all for anchoring?


if he has any good teeth he should save them to anchor his fake teeth to. i have full uppers but have a few good teeth left on the bottom. my partials on the bottom i just snap them in and they're good to go. the top teeth are a pain. they come loose often and need to be glued in where the bottoms are good.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Glad those new choppers are ready.
> Got my buddy's out cruisin the funeral homes tryin to get me a set.
> 
> Pity them T-bones and corn on the cob here in the next month or so after you get them bad boys dialed in.
> A process I've yet...but need to go thru. And I'm not lookin forward to it.
> Did you get full uppers and lowers?
> Any original teeth left at all for anchoring?


Mini implants.....but expensive. I know a guy


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Mini implants.....but expensive. *I know a guy*


Is this him?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Glad those new choppers are ready.
> Got my buddy's out cruisin the funeral homes tryin to get me a set.
> 
> Pity them T-bones and corn on the cob here in the next month or so after you get them bad boys dialed in.
> A process I've yet...but need to go thru. And I'm not lookin forward to it.
> Did you get full uppers and lowers?
> Any original teeth left at all for anchoring?


Cruising the funeral homes! HA!



sherman51 said:


> if he has any good teeth he should save them to anchor his fake teeth to. i have full uppers but have a few good teeth left on the bottom. my partials on the bottom i just snap them in and they're good to go. the top teeth are a pain. they come loose often and need to be glued in where the bottoms are good.


----------



## bassplayer

fastwater said:


> Glad those new choppers are ready.
> Got my buddy's out cruisin the funeral homes tryin to get me a set.
> 
> Pity them T-bones and corn on the cob here in the next month or so after you get them bad boys dialed in.
> A process I've yet...but need to go thru. And I'm not lookin forward to it.
> Did you get full uppers and lowers?
> Any original teeth left at all for anchoring?


No original teeth left after tomorow morning. Xrays showed too much bone deterioration caused by 40 years of chew usage, so all teeth were somewhat loose and nothing to anchor to. So it's full set uppers and lowers. Still trying to decide what I'm gonna have to eat when those things get seated in properly


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Is this him?


He’s in zanesville


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> He’s in zanesville


Hey...Zanesvilles not that far from me.
May have to look him up when the time comes if'n ya don't mind.

You don't s'pose you could talk Bill into wagerin his falsies in the shootout do ya?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


>


Did that fellar say he got his tooth knocked out in a bar fight by a chicken that looked like Popeye?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Did that fellar say he got his tooth knocked out in a bar fight by a chicken that looked like Popeye?


Ur a nut.  Thought I wuz 2 but u got me beat by a country mile. 
Btw...did I hear Bill say he could choot the goobers off a gnat at 300 yds? 
Asking for a friend.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> He’s in zanesville


Seen him. Still got the binocs to prove it.
He was heading down the Muskingum.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Ur a nut.  Thought I wuz 2 but u got me beat by a country mile.
> Btw...did I hear Bill say he could choot the goobers off a gnat at 300 yds?
> Asking for a friend.


Speakin of shootin 500yds...bettin his 'long range'  CVA can't do this:





...and shootin regular Blackhorn 209 powder to boot.


----------



## G.lock

Hey Lazy, get ready or some snipers gonna get 22,000


----------



## G.lock

I'll set ou up but gonna back out at 21996


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lets go Lazy....Bang Bang


----------



## Snakecharmer

Missed......


----------



## G.lock

Getting close


----------



## Lazy 8

Now?


----------



## Lazy 8

Er now?


----------



## G.lock

Close 4 more bows


----------



## Lazy 8

Eyed lik to personlly thank glock and Snakey fer setting me up to snipe ol Bill. 
He caint snipe in bed.


----------



## M R DUCKS

my phone shows 3 more


----------



## M R DUCKS

2


----------



## M R DUCKS

snipe


----------



## M R DUCKS

oops,
im at work and got caught up in the chase, just remembered it was suppose to be saved for someone


----------



## Hatchetman

I can't believe this happened....Why did Lazy not stick around??


----------



## M R DUCKS

i suck,
sorry
no more ogf on phone


----------



## MagicMarker

I did my part by not trying


----------



## Lazy 8

Believe it or not, I'm not retired and I was still working. 
Oh well, look on the bright side, at least I haven't ruined my record of ZERO snipes.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Don't blame me.


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm not blaming nobody. It's just the way the cookie crumbles.
All's fair in love and sniping. 
Love ya Snakey. You too Mr. Duck.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Might get a little rain this afternoon. Headed to Kentucky tomorrow morning to bowhunt couple days


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Have a great day.



MagicMarker said:


> Headed to Kentucky tomorrow morning to bowhunt


 Good luck n have fun.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Speakin of shootin 500yds...bettin his 'long range'  CVA can't do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and shootin regular Blackhorn 209 powder to boot.


with that guy shooting I wouldn't bet the farm. it not only takes a great shooting gun but takes a better shooter. i would love to see a shoot off between the CVA 45 and that 45 with 2 great shooters.


----------



## sherman51

those bullets are awesome. they would need to be re-sized before going hunting. i might even try some of those through my CVA.

good mornin


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Might get a little rain this afternoon. Headed to Kentucky tomorrow morning to bowhunt couple days


Good luck brother and you're right, it's going to get bad out this afternoon. 
We also will have the Harvest Moon on Oct 1st and the Hunters Moon on Oct 31st. October will give us a 2fer.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 377795


Perfect.


----------



## Lazy 8

Read this obit and if you're not touched by it, there's no hope for you.
May God bless Charley.

https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/dog-obituary-melt-hearts-twitter-best-boy


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 377795


Think it's only appropriate to post this.
Seems it just goes hand in hand with that beautiful pic:


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Think it's only appropriate to post this.
> Seems it just goes hand in hand with that beautiful pic:


Amen brother!


----------



## sherman51

derail time, I've got 4 8'6" roller rods in the mail. was bought new last year. but I paid top dollar for them at 70.00 each plus 24.00 shipping. they are 89.99 new at fishusa.com plus 7% tax for the Daiwa roller rods. so I still saved money on 4 rods. so I don't need any more roller rods. I had a chance to buy 4 Shimano 8' roller rods for 80.00 each plus shipping. I kinda regret not buying them as they are a more expensive rod and may have been a better reel than the Daiwa's I got. but for 40.00 less I think the Daiwa rods will serve my purpose. I've already got 4 Okuma convector 30 reels. 2 are new that I paid 79.00 for 1 and 80.00 for the other 1. 1 came from amazon listed as used with a damaged box, but it looks and seems new, just has a damaged box for 55.00. the other 1 is used but still looks and works well for 59.00. 273.00 in reels and 304.00 in rods. a lot of money but I saved some money too.

fw are you going to get that encore 45 and do some very long-range shooting? I've got to admit if I didn't have my new CVA I would be tempted.


----------



## fastwater

[QUOTE="sherman51, post: 3016273, member: 27414"...

fw are you going to get that encore 45 and do some very long-range shooting? I've got to admit if I didn't have my new CVA I would be tempted.[/QUOTE]

Nope...went a different route.
Went with an old Rem 700 bolt action....not the new Rem. Ultimate.
Was shooting a 12"x12" steel plate at 300's with it last week. My encore rings the gong at that distance too but the bolt action is getting tighter groups. Both rifles shooting a sabo round. Even with an oversized hinge pin in the Encore...have to think the better groups out of the Rem comes from the fact it's a bolt gun instead of a hinged one.
Before shooting further with the BA, gonna swage the bbl, find out its exact measurement and have my buddy cast me some full size boolits and swage them to run.
When I did the same for the encore, it shrunk group sizes remarkably.
He's really got the copper boolit casting down to a fine science as far as dimensions/weights for stability at most inline ml velocities and has been sending me boolits to test for a long time. He casts one for long range exclusively that's very similar to the one in the vid.


----------



## ress

Hate when I fall asleep around 8 30 now I/am awake for hrs. Getting dark at 8 sucks


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys, headed to the farm to see if I can find bullwinkle.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Finally got a little precipitation here yesterday.
Have a great day n enjoy.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed south bout 10 to make the evening sit. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys.


----------



## sherman51

just been and had blood drawn for blood work for my 6 months check-up. the last time I was told I'm a diabetic. but not high enough to go on pills yet. maybe when it gets worse they'll put me on one of the pilis that causes weight loss.

fw I'm going to back out of the shoot-off. you are clearly more practiced at long ranges than I am. I use to shoot long range but now all I shoot is 50 yards using a rest. if I put the rifle in a vice it shoots one out of round hole at 50 yards. but when it's not in the vice its a little larger group. I shake a little and am a bit unsteady. I limit my shots to around 100 yards. there is just no way I'd shoot at a deer at 150 - 200 yards. just wouldn't be fair to the deer.


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> just been and had blood drawn for blood work for my 6 months check-up. the last time I was told I'm a diabetic. but not high enough to go on pills yet. maybe when it gets worse they'll put me on one of the pilis that causes weight loss.
> 
> fw I'm going to back out of the shoot-off. you are clearly more practiced at long ranges than I am. I use to shoot long range but now all I shoot is 50 yards using a rest. if I put the rifle in a vice it shoots one out of round hole at 50 yards. but when it's not in the vice its a little larger group. I shake a little and am a bit unsteady. I limit my shots to around 100 yards. there is just no way I'd shoot at a deer at 150 - 200 yards. just wouldn't be fair to the deer.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Change your diet and lose some weight! Don't wait on a silly pill to do the job for you. Diabetes will kill you. People don't take it serious. It takes commitment and the desire to change your lifestyle.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Amen, I lost 30 pounds since January....feel much better


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Amen, I lost 30 pounds since January....feel much better


Good for you! It will be easier to drag Bullwinkle out of the woods when you let the air out of him.


----------



## fastwater

Quote from bobk:
_Change your diet and lose some weight! Don't wait on a silly pill to do the job for you. Diabetes will kill you. People don't take it serious. It takes commitment and the desire to change your lifestyle._

Bill(aka Sherm)
Please take bobk's advice and don't wait until you have to go on pills.
Want to see/hear about you out there fishing with g-daughter and BK for years to come.


_
_


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Amen, I lost 30 pounds since January....feel much better





bobk said:


> Good for you! It will be easier to drag Bullwinkle out of the woods when you let the air out of him.


Amen to that bobk.
That's great BK.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> just been and had blood drawn for blood work for my 6 months check-up. the last time I was told I'm a diabetic. but not high enough to go on pills yet. maybe when it gets worse they'll put me on one of the pilis that causes weight loss.
> 
> fw I'm going to back out of the shoot-off. you are clearly more practiced at long ranges than I am. I use to shoot long range but now all I shoot is 50 yards using a rest. if I put the rifle in a vice it shoots one out of round hole at 50 yards. but when it's not in the vice its a little larger group. I shake a little and am a bit unsteady. I limit my shots to around 100 yards. there is just no way I'd shoot at a deer at 150 - 200 yards. just wouldn't be fair to the deer.



A out of round hole at 50 yards? Sounds like it's key holing and that's not good....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> A out of round hole at 50 yards? Sounds like it's key holing and that's not good....


Yep...if hole is out of round...key holing for sure.
And being a rifle...if'n key holing at just 50yds...that's really not good.


----------



## fastwater

bobk...your tax $'s at work...
They keep plastering all over the news about that moron lady that made the scene and was arrested in Logan at the football game.
Now Logan PD says they are going to hire an outside investigative firm to investigate the event.
No doubt at tax payers expense.
Just beyond sad...


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> bobk...your tax $'s at work...
> They keep plastering all over the news about that moron lady that made the scene and was arrested in Logan at the football game.
> Now Logan PD says they are going to hire an outside investigative firm to investigate the event.
> No doubt at tax payers expense.
> Just beyond sad...


Just a pathetic situation. It's too bad they didn't film the whole situation. I won't say anything else.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Quote from bobk:
> _Change your diet and lose some weight! Don't wait on a silly pill to do the job for you. Diabetes will kill you. People don't take it serious. It takes commitment and the desire to change your lifestyle._
> 
> Bill(aka Sherm)
> Please take bobk's advice and don't wait until you have to go on pills.
> Want to see/hear about you out there fishing with g-daughter and BK for years to come.


I don't know if bk will want to take me again after this year. he's been so great about the whole thing. took me fishing and taught me a lot. now if the weather just cooperates he's taking my nephew and I out. he's being taken advantage of just a bit. will have to check with him next year and see if he invites me back. 



Hatchetman said:


> A out of round hole at 50 yards? Sounds like it's key holing and that's not good....





fastwater said:


> Yep...if hole is out of round...key holing for sure.
> And being a rifle...if'n key holing at just 50yds...that's really not good.


hey, guys, I was shooting 3 shot groups. it wasn't one bullet making an out of round hole it was shooting a 3 shot group in a vice. shooting with a rest I'm shooting about a 1" group most times. but I do pull 1 off now and then.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Just a pathetic situation. It's too bad they didn't film the whole situation. I won't say anything else.


Sorry Bob...meant to send this to you in a pm.
Sickening still yet...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

I would like to drop 50 or so but the ticker won't let me do much. Thank God for meds. Long family history of heart problems around that 50 yr old mark.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

Sherm....hey, guys, I was shooting 3 shot groups. it wasn't one bullet making an out of round hole it was shooting a 3 shot group in a vice. shooting with a rest I'm shooting about a 1" group most times. but I do pull 1 off now and then.[/QUOTE]


So do I....


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m on the board Kentucky


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> I’m on the board Kentucky
> View attachment 378081


that was quick, looks like back-strap for dinner.
Congratulations


----------



## bobk

Congratulations MM.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I would like to drop 50 or so but the ticker won't let me do much. Thank God for meds. Long family history of heart problems around that 50 yr old mark.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Simply lay off the carbs. It's that easy.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Presidential Debate Time.


----------



## fastwater

Good job M&M.
Sure gonna be some good eatin.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> I’m on the board Kentucky
> View attachment 378081


congrats mm it only takes the 1st one. now you can relax and do some real hunting.

good morning everybody.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. In a different stand this morning. Two does were under stand when I walked in


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen.
Enjoy your day.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I truly hope you have a wonderful day today. As for I’m going fishing and as my wife’s Now famous words you’re going fishing again


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I truly hope you have a wonderful day today. As for I’m going fishing and as my wife’s Now famous words you’re going fishing again


Great! I would reply to her question with...Does a chicken have lips?


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. In a different stand this morning. Two does were under stand when I walked in
> View attachment 378101





1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I truly hope you have a wonderful day today. As for I’m going fishing and as my wife’s Now famous words you’re going fishing again


with you guys, after them, the poor fish and deer don't stand much of a chance, LOL.


----------



## MagicMarker

My buddy Brian on the board this morning


----------



## MagicMarker

Deer tenderloins for supper tonight


----------



## Snakecharmer

I think you should all take the Covid test just to be sure.....I think "Shine" will work if you don't have any of the other liquors.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good night gentlemen Got to get up early to do some more fishing the saugeyes are eating like crazy


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope your on the water or in the woods--- Enjoy.
Good luck and good ???.


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin Y’all, I’m loving these cooler mornings...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you’re having a wonderful day today


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Does anyone else agree that was one of the best Septembers in a LONG time weather wise??? 
I LOVE fall. That was a great end of summer beginning of fall. Well except the lack of rain. 
But so many 65-75° days,with nice cool nights. 
I hope October and November are similar, except a little cooler an a couple good soakers during the week. Ya I'm not retired like alot of you guys.....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeyefisher said:


> Does anyone else agree that was one of the best Septembers in a LONG time weather wise???
> I LOVE fall. That was a great end of summer beginning of fall. Well except the lack of rain.
> But so many 65-75° days,with nice cool nights.
> I hope October and November are similar, except a little cooler an a couple good soakers during the week. Ya I'm not retired like alot of you guys.....


I can't remember a September like the one we just had. Last week was terrific.


----------



## Blue Pike

A very nice September.

Derailer --Rat Patrol

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...JMKleiO_ZazRqL


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed home with a deer apiece


----------



## fiveeyes

good day to all
wife and I are celebrating her b-day here in the hill country of Texas...wonderful


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Headed home with a deer apiece


congrats to you all mm. nice start to this season. hope a big buck is in your future. any time you can score a 100% success on deer for all hunters you done something great.

good morning to all the derailers. but a good luck to go with the good morning to all the deer hunters on ogf.


----------



## ress

Cleaning the 10# er.























Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Who rolled up the gall dang sidewalks?


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Was thinkin the same thing a bit earlier.
Bill hasn't even been around.
Thinkin maybe his neighbor where Bill gets his food off the front porch finally seen where Bill put a splitter in neighbor's internet cable and runned it over to his house and neighbor unplugged it cutting Bill off.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Ft recovery trader days today


----------



## fastwater

Mornin M&M.
Congrats on a great hunting trip.
Mornin to the rest of the derailers...


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Mornin M&M.
> Congrats on a great hunting trip.
> Mornin to the rest of the derailers...


Yes it was. We’ll be back down two weeks for early muzzle
Loader. Then 3 weeks later rifle


----------



## Snakecharmer

Snakecharmer said:


> I think you should all take the Covid test just to be sure.....I think "Shine" will work if you don't have any of the other liquors.
> 
> View attachment 378151


I didn't expect the POTUS to take my test.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^ Was thinkin the same thing a bit earlier.
> Bill hasn't even been around.
> Thinkin maybe his neighbor where Bill gets his food off the front porch finally seen where Bill put a splitter in neighbor's internet cable and runned it over to his house and neighbor unplugged it cutting Bill off.


I'll buy that for a dollar.^^^

Good morning y'all.


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning men.
Heading to the mother-inlaws in KY for a few days. I'm taking a rod and hopefully I'll find a little time to fish but probably cutting grass and cleaning up the garden are more of what looms in my future 
Enjoy this cool weather, when I come home I'm digging out my waders.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good Morning men.
> Heading to the mother-inlaws in KY for a few days. I'm taking a rod and hopefully I'll find a little time to fish but probably cutting grass and cleaning up the garden are more of what looms in my future
> Enjoy this cool weather, when I come home I'm digging out my waders.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Good luck and good driving.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Good luck and good driving.


 Thanks but I'm covered in the driving dept, I'll have the very best backseat driver on planet earth  She keeps an eye on me all the time while I scan fields for deer, turkey ect.
Enjoy the weekend !


----------



## sherman51

yeah, good mornin to all you weird guys on the derailer thread. it's going to be a beautiful day here, hope you all have a great sunny day where ever you are.


----------



## garhtr

Should a packed my bow instead of a fly- rod 







In the inlaws garden eating turnip greens, could've shot him right off the deck.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## fastwater

^^^Ole boy looks like he's been around awhile too!
And looks like he's got that neck swelling going on that happens this time of year,


----------



## ditchdigger

garhtr said:


> Should a packed my bow instead of a fly- rod
> View attachment 378327
> In the inlaws garden eating turnip greens, could've shot him right off the deck.
> Good luck and good hunting


Some nice brows!


----------



## sherman51

ditchdigger said:


> Some nice brows!


same thing I was thinking.

got my roller rods today. I was wrong about them being used. they are all 4 new with the tags on them. I just hope my plan works on using them. I'm going to try running 2 of them on outriggers over my lite bite divers. if that doesn't work I'm going to try running 2 on the outriggers and flatline 2 off each corner. wish me, luck guys. it'll be next July before I try them, but I'm almost ready. I've still got to get wire and 30# braid plus micro swivels.


----------



## bassplayer

Gooooood mornin' everybody!!!! Week 1 with the new teeth have been a challenge. Dang near had to learn how to talk again. Still can't chew very well due to soreness and still have stitches in upper gum. Have to go in Tuesday to hopefully get stitches out and bottom plate adjusted some


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Go out and get it done


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. 



MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Go out and get it done


20 yrs ago I would have been out in my tree watching the tree rats and hoping for deer. now that they allow crossbows I don't bow hunt anymore. just don't have anyone to hunt with anymore. I never liked going hunting alone but have driven up for a 1 day hunt a few times.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Gonna do a little visiting and sight seeing today.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 yrs ago I would have been out in my tree watching the tree rats and hoping for deer. now that they allow crossbows I don't bow hunt anymore. just don't have anyone to hunt with anymore. I never liked going hunting alone but have driven up for a 1 day hunt a few times.



You quit bow hunting because they now allow crossbows??


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars...



Hatchetman said:


> You quit bow hunting because they now allow crossbows??


That was my thoughts too.
Allowing crossbows is the only reason I can still get out during bow season. Due to shoulder/neck issues...can no longer pull a bow.

Sherm...go buy two crossbows...one for you, one for son and take him shooting then hunting. Bet he would love shooting them. Like taking him to catch his first bass, he would love the experience of deer hunting with ya also. And then you won't have to hunt alone.
PS...fwiw...it's not mandatory to bow hunt from a tree stand either.
Have killed several Deer from the ground with a bow/crossbow. Just have to set up right either using ground blind or natural ground cover. And of course...using the wind and natural thermocline to your advandtage.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> You quit bow hunting because they now allow crossbows??


He stopped hunting because he can’t see past 5 yards


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> He stopped hunting because he can’t see past 5 yards


I'm thinkin it might have more to do with his feet getting cold from bein frostbit.
After that time he went on that huntin trip, forgot his huntin boots, was to cheap to go buy a new pair and hunted in his red Converse Chuck Taylor's...his feet ain't been right since.

These ARE NOT proper hunting attire:


----------



## 0utwest

I think they make heat seekin arrows too with lighted nocks  .


----------



## MagicMarker

We’ll know in a few hours wether I have venison snack sticks or dog treats. Lol


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> I'm thinkin it might have more to do with his feet getting cold from bein frostbit.
> After that time he went on that huntin trip, forgot his huntin boots, was to cheap to go buy a new pair and hunted in his Converse 'Red Ball' Jets tennis shoes...his feet ain't been right since.



Not just his feet....


----------



## fastwater

lookin good M&M.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Go out and get it done


Are you sure it’s not pick on Billy day? Some funny stuff this morning.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen.
> Gonna do a little visiting and sight seeing today.
> Good luck and good fishing


You going fly fishing for that buck this morning?


----------



## bobk

bassplayer said:


> Gooooood mornin' everybody!!!! Week 1 with the new teeth have been a challenge. Dang near had to learn how to talk again. Still can't chew very well due to soreness and still have stitches in upper gum. Have to go in Tuesday to hopefully get stitches out and bottom plate adjusted some


Good luck with the new choppers.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> You going fly fishing for that buck this morning?


First I'll have to tie a fly that looks like a turnip 
I hope to see him in the early mzzlr season,
I normal hunt in Henry co but he's almost worth coming back for.
Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> These ARE NOT proper hunting attire:


 They are not, but they make great wading shoes for fishing and I normally go through 3 pairs every year, old men like me can't risk a slip on hard rocks.


MagicMarker said:


> venison snack sticks


Those look absolutely fantastic.
Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I'm thinkin it might have more to do with his feet getting cold from bein frostbit.
> After that time he went on that huntin trip, forgot his huntin boots, was to cheap to go buy a new pair and hunted in his red Converse Chuck Taylor's...his feet ain't been right since.
> 
> These ARE NOT proper hunting attire:
> View attachment 378393


Are you forgetting he had socks on that should have made all the difference in the world


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> They are not, but they make great wading shoes for fishing and I normally go through 3 pairs every year, old men like me can't risk a slip on hard rocks.
> 
> Those look absolutely fantastic.
> Good luck !


They’re good. Dog doesn’t get this batch. Lol


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Are you forgetting he had socks on that should have made all the difference in the world


I doubt he did.
Most guys from where Bill is from go commando...including in the sock department.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> They’re good. Dog doesn’t get this batch. Lol


Don't hang those on your front porch to dry.
They may come up missing.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> They’re good. Dog doesn’t get this batch. Lol


Don't hang those on your front porch to dry.
They may come up missing.


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> You quit bow hunting because they now allow crossbows??


it doesn't really matter what I say somebody takes a jab at me. I gave up bow hunting because I couldn't pull the blasted bow back anymore. a few yrs later they made it legal to hunt with a crossbow. I don't hunt because all my old hunting buddies have died off and I don't have anyone left that bow hunts.



1basshunter said:


> Are you forgetting he had socks on that should have made all the difference in the world


not only did I have warm socks I had hot hand shoe insoles. I wrapped 1 around my toes then another one around my heel. this kept my feet warmer than boots with 1 insole on the bottom of my sock. however, when we came in we went to wall mart and I bought a new pair of boots. I just felt better wearing boots.


----------



## 1basshunter

^^^^^ likely story


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Don't hang those on your front porch to dry.
> They may come up missing.


Are you saying he’s commando from head to toe at all times that is scary


----------



## M R DUCKS

1basshunter:
Picture or it (isn’t true) didn’t happen 
...NO! Seriously....No pictures
lol


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> it doesn't really matter what I say somebody takes a jab at me. I gave up bow hunting because I couldn't pull the blasted bow back anymore. a few yrs later they made it legal to hunt with a crossbow. I don't hunt because all my old hunting buddies have died off and I don't have anyone left that bow hunts.
> 
> ....


Don't think anyone was taking a jab at you.
The way your original post was written, it sounded like you quit bow hunting because they started allowing crossbows to be used. Not because you couldn't pull a bow anymore.
Again, you and the son ought'a get crossbows and you can help him get his first deer.
There's a nice Excalibur in the market place right now for $250.
That's a good price on that bow. You could get it, get some bolts and broadheads, dial it in and be in the woods before the end of the week.
If'n ya shoot a deer, call your son to help ya get it out.


----------



## MagicMarker

Heck if he wanted to try crossbow hunting I still have my last four of them as I upgraded My first one killed deer as dead as my last new one did this week


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Heck if he wanted to try crossbow hunting I still have my last four of them as I upgraded My first one killed deer as dead as my last new one did this week


...and there ya go Bill.
Buy one off of MM...buy the Excalbur that's in the market place and both you and your son can be in the woods before weeks end.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ...and there ya go Bill.
> Buy one off of MM...buy the Excalbur that's in the market place and both you and your son can be in the woods before weeks end.


What about a CVA crossbow? The CVA model BSOB. Guaranteed out-of-the-box to NOT hit the broad side of a barn at 50'.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^now that there's funny, I don't care who ewe are^^^


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^now that there's funny, I don't care who ewe are^^^


Are you applauding your own post? I dare ewe.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Don't think anyone was taking a jab at you.
> The way your original post was written, it sounded like you quit bow hunting because they started allowing crossbows to be used. Not because you couldn't pull a bow anymore.
> Again, you and the son ought'a get crossbows and you can help him get his first deer.
> There's a nice Excalibur in the market place right now for $250.
> That's a good price on that bow. You could get it, get some bolts and broadheads, dial it in and be in the woods before the end of the week.
> If'n ya shoot a deer, call your son to help ya get it out.


the son doesn't want to bow hunt. besides at this time he's working 7 days a week. I hunt public land that's about 120 miles north. if I shot a deer and called my son he would tell me to get *&(^&*. and like I said I don't hunt alone anymore. anymore I'm happy just hunting our ML season from Dec 5th through Dec 20th. my son and his wife use a week's vacation a day at a time on Fri and Mon so they get the whole weekend off. the only bad thing is if my son gets his deer the 1st weekend we're done for the season. his wife has made a trip up for a 1 day hunt. then we got stranded because of ice on the interstate and had to rent hotel rooms for the night.


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> They are not, but they make great wading shoes for fishing and I normally go through 3 pairs every year, old men like me can't risk a slip on hard rocks.
> 
> Those look absolutely fantastic.
> Good luck !


how dare you? you sniped 100 and didn't even rub it in on all the other snipers.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Are you applauding your own post? I dare ewe.


Ewe, ewe, ewe don't know what ewe are talking about..do ewe?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> how dare you? you sniped 100 and didn't even rub it in on all the other snipers.


Shermie, that's what ewe call a Stealth Sniper. No CVA action here. There's a 10 second delay on the CVA. No stealth function.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Ewe, ewe, ewe don't know what ewe are talking about..do ewe?


Ewe should byob to the bsob party then ewe would know what I’m talking about.


----------



## Lazy 8

What in the Sam Hill are ewe saying about ewe? 
Where's that dang Fastwawa?


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars.



sherman51 said:


> the son doesn't want to bow hunt. besides at this time he's working 7 days a week. I hunt public land that's about 120 miles north. if I shot a deer and called my son he would tell me to get *&(^&*. and like I said I don't hunt alone anymore. anymore I'm happy just hunting our ML season from Dec 5th through Dec 20th. my son and his wife use a week's vacation a day at a time on Fri and Mon so they get the whole weekend off. the only bad thing is if my son gets his deer the 1st weekend we're done for the season. his wife has made a trip up for a 1 day hunt. then we got stranded because of ice on the interstate and had to rent hotel rooms for the night.


Hmmm...why wouldn't your son get the 'bundle lic' so even if he got a deer the first day, he could go back for another enabling you to go back and hunt too? And if he shot another...and you didn't, he could give you his second Deer for your freezer.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> What in the Sam Hill are ewe saying about ewe?
> *Where's that dang Fastwawa?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry fellars...been workin some screwy hours.
> 
> Thinkin it musta been that first fall backyard campfire and ewes guys had too many Crowns.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...why wouldn't your son get the 'bundle lic' so even if he got a deer the first day, he could go back for another enabling you to go back and hunt too? And if he shot another...and you didn't, he could give you his second Deer for your freezer.


where we hunt is a wildlife area. they don't allow extra deer to be taken. so if you fill your ML license your done hunting. they did allow antlerless permits a few yrs ago. but between the doe permits and disease, the herd was severely depleted, so they stopped the antlerless permits from being used on the property. now we could hunt Brookville with the doe permits but so far we haven't done that.

I cant hunt just anywhere because my legs won't let me. I have vascular problems and my legs hurt badly if I try to over do it. where I hunt I only walk about 150 yards. then I use my climber and scurry up a tree and I'm done for a while.

good morning everyone.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> the son doesn't want to bow hunt. besides at this time he's working 7 days a week. I hunt public land that's about 120 miles north. if I shot a deer and called my son he would tell me to get *&(^&*. and like I said I don't hunt alone anymore. anymore I'm happy just hunting our ML season from Dec 5th through Dec 20th. my son and his wife use a week's vacation a day at a time on Fri and Mon so they get the whole weekend off. the only bad thing is if my son gets his deer the 1st weekend we're done for the season. his wife has made a trip up for a 1 day hunt. then we got stranded because of ice on the interstate and had to rent hotel rooms for the night.


I think it’s time for you to start taking your granddaughter that likes to fish and introduce her to hunting. I know there’s some public hunting places fairly close to Muncie


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' everyone....Had a long night last night. Went to take out my dentures last night and apparently pulled one of my stitches and started bleedin' like a stuck hog. Took awhile to get it under control....dang blood thinners


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> it doesn't really matter what I say somebody takes a jab at me. I gave up bow hunting because I couldn't pull the blasted bow back anymore. a few yrs later they made it legal to hunt with a crossbow. I don't hunt because all my old hunting buddies have died off and I don't have anyone left that bow hunts.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what you said in your original post. What was I, or we, supposed to think ?


----------



## ress

Went to a flea market in Tiffin yesterday, never seen sooo much Chinese junk.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utwest

MagicMarker said:


> I think it’s time for you to start taking your granddaughter that likes to fish and introduce her to hunting. I know there’s some public hunting places fairly close to Muncie


Thats a great idea MM ! Bill if you truly love to Hunt then you need to explore all options and pass it on or it will surely pass on .


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> I think it’s time for you to start taking your granddaughter that likes to fish and introduce her to hunting. I know there’s some public hunting places fairly close to Muncie


X's two on the *great idea!*
Could even get a two person pop up blind to hunt out of.
Bet G-daughter would absolutely love that.
And yes...like MM said, there's public hunting close to Muncie to hunt. Especially during bow season.

But then again...if'n you're satisfied with the way you are currently doing things and where you're hunting...then that's what counts.



bassplayer said:


> Good mornin' everyone....Had a long night last night. Went to take out my dentures last night and apparently pulled one of my stitches and started bleedin' like a stuck hog. Took awhile to get it under control....dang blood thinners


Hope it stopped bleeding for ya.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> X's two on the *great idea!*
> Could even get a two person pop up blind to hunt out of.
> Bet G-daughter would absolutely love that.
> And yes...like MM said, there's public hunting close to Muncie to hunt. Especially during bow season.
> 
> But then again...if'n you're satisfied with the way you are currently doing things and where you're hunting...then that's what counts.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it stopped bleeding for ya.


I bought a 22 to get her started but she hasn't shot it yet, but plan to take her soon. making another trip to tn to check everything out. went about this time last yr and the heat wasn't working. he had just used a heater where he was at. I said that's fine until it gets really cold then the water lines will freeze up. so I called an electrician and it was a blown breaker outside. he won't get anything fixed on his own so I have to check on him every few months. I don't know why he lets things go like he does because we pay for everything. anyway, when I get back I'll take her shooting. i would have already taken her but I didn't want the distractions while shooting my new ML. now I can spend more time with her and not worry about shooting my ML as i had it dialed in. but now I'm replacing the scope. but it'll only take 2 shots to sight the scope in. then I'll fine tune it.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I bought a 22 to get her started but she hasn't shot it yet, but plan to take her soon. making another trip to tn to check everything out. went about this time last yr and the heat wasn't working. *he had just used a heater where he was at.* I said that's fine until it gets really cold then the water lines will freeze up. so I called an electrician and it was a blown breaker outside. he won't get anything fixed on his own so I have to check on him every few months. I don't know why he lets things go like he does because we pay for everything. anyway, when I get back I'll take her shooting. i would have already taken her but I didn't want the distractions while shooting my new ML. now I can spend more time with her and not worry about shooting my ML as i had it dialed in. but now I'm replacing the scope. but it'll only take 2 shots to sight the scope in. then I'll fine tune it.


Don't know who 'he' is in Tenn...but sounds like you...and 'he' has got it going on. Especially 'he'! 

You said you're replacing the scope on the ML.
What kind of scope is currently on it...and what are you replacing it with?


----------



## MagicMarker

Sounds like he’s got a gun like mine. All you have to do is point it and it’ll find it’s target


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Sounds like he’s got a gun like mine. All you have to do is point it and it’ll find it’s target



Love them magical boolits too!
Don't even need a scope usin them.
Just pick rifle up, point in general direction, pull trigger and let her fly then get your knife-n-fork out.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Don't know who 'he' is in Tenn...but sounds like you...and 'he' has got it going on. Especially 'he'!
> 
> You said you're replacing the scope on the ML.
> What kind of scope is currently on it...and what are you replacing it with?


Bill if your replacing the Scope because it shows the bullet does not rise after it leaves the Barrell save your MONEY its not the Scope !


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Bill if your replacing the Scope because it shows the bullet does not rise after it leaves the Barrell save your MONEY its not the Scope !



Now that's funny stuff right there...don't care who ya are.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Nephew had A wedding in Illinois yesterday, drove back is rain today from Dayton to Cleveland. Not a fun ride in a steady downpour.


----------



## 1basshunter

Old bill’s ML is so darn good I’ll he has to do is pull the trigger with out the Scope been zeroed in and it will find its target totally amazing and total BS


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Don't know who 'he' is in Tenn...but sounds like you...and 'he' has got it going on. Especially 'he'!
> 
> You said you're replacing the scope on the ML.
> What kind of scope is currently on it...and what are you replacing it with?


its got a Tasco 3x9x40 on it now. I'm replacing it with a BSA Huntsman tv reticle. I like the tv wide-angle view. gives me a better view to shoot and let the bullet do its job tracking the deer.

good morning derailers. here's wishing you all a great day.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen, hope everyone has a great day 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Guess when I step outside I’ll stick a finger in the air and see which way the wind will blow today


----------



## Hatchetman

Morning everyone....


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> its got a Tasco 3x9x40 on it now. I'm replacing it with a BSA Huntsman tv reticle. I like the tv wide-angle view. gives me a better view to shoot and let the bullet do its job tracking the deer.
> 
> good morning derailers. here's wishing you all a great day.


Good morning everyone. Sherm that’s a disgrace to put junk like that on a cva. You have to put a leuPold on it. No wonder you can’t hit anything...


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning everyone. Sherm that’s a disgrace to put junk like that on a cva. You have to put a leuPold on it. No wonder you can’t hit anything...


I guess he wants to watch tv with that fancy cva.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Guess when I step outside I’ll stick a finger in the air and see which way the wind will blow today


Foggy as heck here. We need some wind.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys have a great day today and remember that bill can’t hit a target even if it was in a cage with that CVA


----------



## garhtr

Anyone else having trouble downloading pics ? 
I've probably posted thousands with 0 problems and now suddenly I get an error message
Could be on my end but I can't figure why.
Good luck


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Anyone else having trouble downloading pics ?
> I've probably posted thousands with 0 problems and now suddenly I get an error message
> Could be on my end but I can't figure why.
> Good luck


Yep, getting a red box error message


----------



## fastwater

Gonna be a good day Tater...



Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning everyone. Sherm that’s a disgrace to put junk like that on a cva. You have to put a leuPold on it. No wonder you can’t hit anything...


Me thinks 'junk on junk' is a good match.
Then he's gonna shoot junk boolits to boot.



bobk said:


> I guess he wants to watch tv with that fancy cva.


All the deer in Indiana did this after reading Bill's setup:







bobk said:


> Foggy as heck here. We need some wind.


Yes it is!


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Anyone else having trouble downloading pics ?
> I've probably posted thousands with 0 problems and now suddenly I get an error message
> Could be on my end but I can't figure why.
> Good luck





bobk said:


> Yep, getting a red box error message


Think everyone is. Prolly somethin to do with prep work for this coming Weds. OGF site shutdown/upgrade.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Yep, getting a red box error message


 I had trouble since yesterday.
Guessing I "won't" be posting pics of those giant fish I caught , man they were HUGE 
Thanks, I was think it might be me.
Good luck


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> I had trouble since yesterday.
> Guessing I "won't" be posting pics of those giant fish I caught , man they were HUGE
> Thanks, I was think it might be me.
> Good luck


That’s when I found out it didn’t work as well. Shot a 21 pt buck yesterday and wanted to post a picture of it. Oh well since they say “pic or it didn’t happen” I’ll go shoot another deer.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Think everyone is.


Well-- Misery loves company
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

I took a picture of Bigfoot. Too bad I can’t post it


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Shot a 21 pt buck


 Maybe you should recount, mite s missed a few points on the first go around 
Good luck


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Maybe you should recount, mite s missed a few points on the first go around
> Good luck


Just did a recount. You were correct! I missed the 12" drop tine somehow. It's a 22 point.


----------



## Redheads

Free to a good home

must pick up today

see picture below


----------



## bobk

Redheads said:


> Free to a good home
> 
> must pick up today
> 
> see picture below


I'll take it!


----------



## ress

Location?


----------



## Burkcarp1

garhtr said:


> Anyone else having trouble downloading pics ?
> I've probably posted thousands with 0 problems and now suddenly I get an error message
> Could be on my end but I can't figure why.
> Good luck


Yeah, I’m having problems with that also


----------



## ress

See if this post from my old phone









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Yep


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Maybe you should recount, mite s missed a few points on the first go around
> Good luck


yup the upgrade has started early


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning everyone. Sherm that’s a disgrace to put junk like that on a cva. You have to put a leuPold on it. No wonder you can’t hit anything...


I never said I have a problem hitting my target. but I limit my shots to 100 to 150 yards. I haven't taken any long shots with this rifle yet but I'm pretty sure with the group I get at 50 yards it's going to still be good.

if you guys will pay for it I'll put a redfield tv view scope on it. i can get a good used one for 350.00 or I'll try a leupold if you guys pay for it. you can go to wall mart and send me enough money to cover the scope and tax and I'll cover the shipping. the redfield is free shipping.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey fastwater, do you still have the scope you were gonna sell me? Was it a Burris or a bushnell?...150.00 ? Sherm is looking. I dont need it now...I got a vortex viper!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Why would we get you a scope that worth more than your gun


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> I never said I have a problem hitting my target. but I limit my shots to 100 to 150 yards. I haven't taken any long shots with this rifle yet but I'm pretty sure with the group I get at 50 yards it's going to still be good.
> 
> if you guys will pay for it I'll put a redfield tv view scope on it. i can get a good used one for 350.00 or I'll try a leupold if you guys pay for it. you can go to wall mart and send me enough money to cover the scope and tax and I'll cover the shipping. the redfield is free shipping.


Sherman (BILL) i saw you were on the Market place trying to get a free bimini top thats in Marysville ohio , You have an offer to win a FREE GUN and SCOPE if you accept the challenge from fastwater thats a proven quality setup that is not much further than where you are going . ACCEPT THE CHALLENGE AND WIN THE SCOPE OUTRIGHT !!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey fastwater, do you still have the scope you were gonna sell me? Was it a Burris or a bushnell?...150.00 ? Sherm is looking. I dont need it now...I got a vortex viper!!!


I do!
Thanks for the reminder.
Actually have two. They are new in box Nikon 3-9x40 BDC rifle scopes. Love the BDC reticles.
It's the same scope I have on my Encore and Rem. ML's.
Gonna keep one for a spare and my buddy may want the other for his ml.
If he doesn't, I'll sell the other.
Would post pics but can't right now due to the OGF system upgrade not letting us.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Sherman (BILL) i saw you were on the Market place trying to get a free bimini top thats in Marysville ohio , You have an offer to win a FREE GUN and SCOPE if you accept the challenge from fastwater thats a proven quality setup that is not much further than where you are going . ACCEPT THE CHALLENGE AND WIN THE SCOPE OUTRIGHT !!


Don't tell him but if'n he does accept that challenge and we shoot, he would be better off usin open sights rather than the junk Tasco or BSA optics.


----------



## Vincent Mast




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Why would we get you a scope that worth more than your gun


because I need all the help I can get.



0utwest said:


> Sherman (BILL) i saw you were on the Market place trying to get a free bimini top thats in Marysville ohio , You have an offer to win a FREE GUN and SCOPE if you accept the challenge from fastwater thats a proven quality setup that is not much further than where you are going . ACCEPT THE CHALLENGE AND WIN THE SCOPE OUTRIGHT !!


I won't ever say fw has a better gun than my CVA. but he is probably a better shot than I am. but if he sets up this shoot and doesn't shoot for my gun with all the freebies being offered and if st provides the transportation I'll shoot against him. he probably shoots more in a month than I shoot all yr. so he should be better practiced than i am. but low and behold if i was to win he could never live it down.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> because I need all the help I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't ever say fw has a better gun than my CVA. but he is probably a better shot than I am. but if he sets up this shoot and *doesn't shoot for my gun with all the freebies being offered *and if st provides the transportation I'll shoot against him. he probably shoots more in a month than I shoot all yr. so he should be better practiced than i am. but low and behold if i was to win he could never live it down.


Now, now Sherm...don't start back peddlin now bout somebody shootin all the time.
With as accurate as you claim that long range CVA with the fancy 'coated' Bergara bbl is, especially shootin them new fangled, heat seekin CVA boolits, doesn't matter if'n I shoot my piece a junk encore every day...you should still beat me hands down.
Matters of fact...as good as you claim that CVA to be, to make it more fair, you outta be shootin at 200yds and me shootin at 100.
If'n I remember correctly...you said the long range CVA with the Bergara bbl was the most accurate ml'er on the market today.
And yes...
You win...you get my hunk a junk Encore....but it at least has a 'real' scope on it.
I win...I get your hunk a junk with the added hunk a junk BB gun scope.

Without shootin title for title...neither you nor I really have anything to loose other than the looser walkin that walk of shame back home.
So it has to be a title for title shoot to make it worthwhile.
Again, as great as you've always claimed your CVA is...you're a sure winner.

And just as sure as God made little green apples, you can also bet that as soon as I win and you hand that CVA over to me down at bobk's, I'm gonna walk over to the nearest tree and wrap that hunk a junk clean around that tree.
Then give it back to ya.


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Gentlemen
Gonna be a beauty so enjoy it.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> and if st provides the transportation I'll shoot against him. he probably shoots more in a month than I


 I will pick you up


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Now, now Sherm...don't start back peddlin now bout somebody shootin all the time.
> With as accurate as you claim that long range CVA with the fancy 'coated' Bergara bbl is, especially shootin them new fangled, heat seekin CVA boolits, doesn't matter if'n I shoot my piece a junk encore every day...you should still beat me hands down.
> Matters of fact...as good as you claim that CVA to be, to make it more fair, you outta be shootin at 200yds and me shootin at 100.
> If'n I remember correctly...you said the long range CVA with the Bergara bbl was the most accurate ml'er on the market today.
> And yes...
> You win...you get my hunk a junk Encore....but it at least has a 'real' scope on it.
> I win...I get your hunk a junk with the added hunk a junk BB gun scope.
> 
> Without shootin title for title...neither you nor I really have anything to loose other than the looser walkin that walk of shame back home.
> So it has to be a title for title shoot to make it worthwhile.
> Again, as great as you've always claimed your CVA is...you're a sure winner.
> 
> And just as sure as God made little green apples, you can also bet that as soon as I win and you hand that CVA over to me down at bobk's, I'm gonna walk over to the nearest tree and wrap that hunk a junk clean around that tree.
> Then give it back to ya.


like I said the CVA is a much better gun than your junky encore. but this isn't a test of guns its a test of shooters. I know the gun will shoot where its aimed. but the shooter must be able to hold it on target when he shoots. and nowadays I'm not as good as I once was.

with my dime-store scope, you should have no problems shooting rings around me. if your encore is so good why do you need to prove yourself better than me on a lowly CVA rifle? if you are so in doubt that you have to prove yourself a better shot than me I feel sorry for you. because I got over needing to prove myself when I grew up.

by the way, good morning boys and girls.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Go have the best one you can


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars,,,



sherman51 said:


> like I said the CVA is a much better gun than your junky encore. but this isn't a test of guns its a test of shooters. I know the gun will shoot where its aimed. but the shooter must be able to hold it on target when he shoots. and nowadays I'm not as good as I once was.
> 
> with my dime-store scope, you should have no problems shooting rings around *me. if your encore is so good why do you need to prove yourself better than me on a lowly CVA rifle? if you are so in doubt that you have to prove yourself a better shot than me I feel sorry for you. because I got over needing to prove myself when I grew up.*
> 
> .


Are ewe sure ewe aren't gonna be on the election ballot this coming Nov.?
Cause when you 'grew' up and got over needing to prove yourself, you also grew into quit the 'politician' as well.
Seems you're now tryin to ignore the facts of how all this 'shooting' business really started by attempting to twist the story and spread fake news.

Have ewe conveniently forgot that when ewe first got your new CVA that ewe were the one that first started bragging to anyone that would listen on two different threads how great your new CVA was...that it was the best, most accurate ml'er built today?

Have ewe also forgot that ewe were the first one to say your new CVA would outshoot the Encore hands down and that was the reason you bought it...and that ewe were putting your junk Encore away because of how great your new CVA was?

And do ewe remember my first question to you after ewe saying over and over for a week how great your new CVA was?
I do...I asked you if you had even shot it yet?
I actually asked ewe that twice cause you didn't answer the first time. You did finally answer, 'no...that you had not had time yet and that it was still in the box.
Sooo...my next question to you was how could you know how great it is if'n you hadn't even shot it yet?
Your answer was for me 'to look on YouTube...that there was many videos showing that the new long range CVA is the most accurate ml'er being built today'.

Does any of this sound familiar to ewe?

The only thing that finally happened was after reading all your posts bragging up your new CVA, then finding out you hadn't even un-boxed it yet and that you based all your comments on YouTube vids put out by CVA, I called your BS on your new, long range CVA and you parking your Encore.
It was that simple!

...and today...you are tryin to spin this around on shooting ability rather than conceding that you fell for all the CVA hype and sales pitches, went out and spent $400-$500 on a new rifle when you had an Encore that if set up right and with the right load is capable of doing everything the CVA can do.
Lastly...we all know how it is when we just want something like a new rifle, bow...somethin for the boat etc. and we're tryin to convince momma the 'need' to spend the $ to get it. We'll show her all the latest videos of how great what we want to get is. We'll show her all the benefits of having this new item over what we currently have that in reality...does everything the new item will do.
But yet we show her the 'greatness' of the new item anyway cause we know she really doesn't understand that what we currently have will do the same thing as our old item.
Sometimes, we show her all the hype/sales pitches so much tryin to convince her we 'have' to have the item, that we start believing the hype ourselves and forget that the old item will do everything the new one will do.
Sherm...are you sure this is not what happened with the CVA?
If that's what happened...I understand. 
Just a reminder... you don't have to fill our ears with all that CVA hype BS to buy one. We're not married to ya! And we promise never to tell the Mrs. you spent $4-500 on a new rifle when you already had one capable of doing everything the new one does.

P.S. For voting purposes...
Are you on the election ballot as Bill or Sherm?
And do you believe in bigger...or smaller gubment?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Derailers. 
Sherm/Bill, what do ewe have to say about that?^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Are ewe sure ewe aren't gonna be on the election ballot this coming Nov.?
> Cause when you 'grew' up and got over needing to prove yourself, you also grew into quit the 'politician' as well.
> Seems you're now tryin to ignore the facts of how all this 'shooting' business really started by attempting to twist the story and spread fake news.
> 
> Have ewe conveniently forgot that when ewe first got your new CVA that ewe were the one that first started bragging to anyone that would listen on two different threads how great your new CVA was...that it was the best, most accurate ml'er built today?
> 
> Have ewe also forgot that ewe were the first one to say your new CVA would outshoot the Encore hands down and that was the reason you bought it...and that ewe were putting your junk Encore away because of how great your new CVA was?
> 
> And do ewe remember my first question to you after ewe saying over and over for a week how great your new CVA was?
> I do...I asked you if you had even shot it yet?
> I actually asked ewe that twice cause you didn't answer the first time. You did finally answer, 'no...that you had not had time yet and that it was still in the box.
> Sooo...my next question to you was how could you know how great it is if'n you hadn't even shot it yet?
> Your answer was for me 'to look on YouTube...that there was many videos showing that the new long range CVA is the most accurate ml'er being built today'.
> 
> Does any of this sound familiar to ewe?
> 
> The only thing that finally happened was after reading all your posts bragging up your new CVA, then finding out you hadn't even un-boxed it yet and that you based all your comments on YouTube vids put out by CVA, I called your BS on your new, long range CVA and you parking your Encore.
> It was that simple!
> 
> ...and today...you are tryin to spin this around on shooting ability rather than conceding that you fell for all the CVA hype and sales pitches, went out and spent $400-$500 on a new rifle when you had an Encore that if set up right and with the right load is capable of doing everything the CVA can do.
> Lastly...we all know how it is when we just want something like a new rifle, bow...somethin for the boat etc. and we're tryin to convince momma the 'need' to spend the $ to get it. We'll show her all the latest videos of how great what we want to get is. We'll show her all the benefits of having this new item over what we currently have that in reality...does everything the new item will do.
> But yet we show her the 'greatness' of the new item anyway cause we know she really doesn't understand that what we currently have will do the same thing as our old item.
> Sometimes, we show her all the hype/sales pitches so much tryin to convince her we 'have' to have the item, that we start believing the hype ourselves and forget that the old item will do everything the new one will do.
> Sherm...are you sure this is not what happened with the CVA?
> If that's what happened...I understand.
> Just a reminder... you don't have to fill our ears with all that CVA hype BS to buy one. We're not married to ya! And we promise never to tell the Mrs. you spent $4-500 on a new rifle when you already had one capable of doing everything the new one does.
> 
> P.S. For voting purposes...
> Are you on the election ballot as Bill or Sherm?
> And do you believe in bigger...or smaller gubment?


As for me I don’t discuss new purchases with my wife. If I can get them into house and in gun safe I’m home free and she doesn’t need to know. Lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> As for me I don’t discuss new purchases with my wife. If I can get them into house and in gun safe I’m home free and she doesn’t need to know. Lol


I buy disassemble and tell her gun parts from a garage sale


----------



## Burkcarp1

What I’m worried about is when I die, my wife will sell my stuff for the price that I told her that I paid for it


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> What I’m worried about is when I die, my wife will sell my stuff for the price that I told her that I paid for it


What neck of the woods do you live in?


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> when I die, my wife will sell my stuff for the price that I told her that I paid


I'm taking my guns n rods with me cause I'm hoping there's squirrels, deer n fish where I go. Dig a double wide hole and drop me in inside my safe-- easy Japaneseee.
Good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> I'm taking my guns n rods with me cause I'm hoping there's squirrels, deer n fish where I go. Dig a double wide hole and drop me in inside my safe-- easy Japaneseee.
> Good luck


That's like the ol boy that told his wife, I'm goning to put a bag of money in the attic so's when I die I can grab it on my way to Heaven.
After he died his wife went up to the attic to find the bag of money still sitting there. She thought to herself...maybe he should of put that bag in the basement?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Are ewe sure ewe aren't gonna be on the election ballot this coming Nov.?
> Cause when you 'grew' up and got over needing to prove yourself, you also grew into quit the 'politician' as well.
> Seems you're now tryin to ignore the facts of how all this 'shooting' business really started by attempting to twist the story and spread fake news.
> 
> Have ewe conveniently forgot that when ewe first got your new CVA that ewe were the one that first started bragging to anyone that would listen on two different threads how great your new CVA was...that it was the best, most accurate ml'er built today?
> 
> Have ewe also forgot that ewe were the first one to say your new CVA would outshoot the Encore hands down and that was the reason you bought it...and that ewe were putting your junk Encore away because of how great your new CVA was?
> 
> And do ewe remember my first question to you after ewe saying over and over for a week how great your new CVA was?
> I do...I asked you if you had even shot it yet?
> I actually asked ewe that twice cause you didn't answer the first time. You did finally answer, 'no...that you had not had time yet and that it was still in the box.
> Sooo...my next question to you was how could you know how great it is if'n you hadn't even shot it yet?
> Your answer was for me 'to look on YouTube...that there was many videos showing that the new long range CVA is the most accurate ml'er being built today'.
> 
> Does any of this sound familiar to ewe?
> 
> The only thing that finally happened was after reading all your posts bragging up your new CVA, then finding out you hadn't even un-boxed it yet and that you based all your comments on YouTube vids put out by CVA, I called your BS on your new, long range CVA and you parking your Encore.
> It was that simple!
> 
> ...and today...you are tryin to spin this around on shooting ability rather than conceding that you fell for all the CVA hype and sales pitches, went out and spent $400-$500 on a new rifle when you had an Encore that if set up right and with the right load is capable of doing everything the CVA can do.
> Lastly...we all know how it is when we just want something like a new rifle, bow...somethin for the boat etc. and we're tryin to convince momma the 'need' to spend the $ to get it. We'll show her all the latest videos of how great what we want to get is. We'll show her all the benefits of having this new item over what we currently have that in reality...does everything the new item will do.
> But yet we show her the 'greatness' of the new item anyway cause we know she really doesn't understand that what we currently have will do the same thing as our old item.
> Sometimes, we show her all the hype/sales pitches so much tryin to convince her we 'have' to have the item, that we start believing the hype ourselves and forget that the old item will do everything the new one will do.
> Sherm...are you sure this is not what happened with the CVA?
> If that's what happened...I understand.
> Just a reminder... you don't have to fill our ears with all that CVA hype BS to buy one. We're not married to ya! And we promise never to tell the Mrs. you spent $4-500 on a new rifle when you already had one capable of doing everything the new one does.
> 
> P.S. For voting purposes...
> Are you on the election ballot as Bill or Sherm?
> And do you believe in bigger...or smaller gubment?


what you need to do is go back a little farther and read where you started degrading my rifle as soon as I said I had it. it was later after you slammed my rifle that I started defending it. then you and your friends wouldn't shut up about how cheap CVA made guns. and the accuracy of CVA was brought into question. I have been on the defensive since day 1. to be honest in my opinion only the new CVA rifles are as good if not better than any break-action factory gun-made period. but I'm not saying all shooters are equal. you take the best anything, fishing lures, muzzleloaders, or anything then take an experienced fisherman, shooter, or whatever and the experienced person is going to beat the rookie 9 times out of 10 using the same lure or the same gun.


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> what you need to do is go back a little farther and read where you started degrading my rifle as soon as I said I had it. it was later after you slammed my rifle that I started defending it. then you and your friends wouldn't shut up about how cheap CVA made guns. and the accuracy of CVA was brought into question. I have been on the defensive since day 1. to be honest in my opinion only the new CVA rifles are as good if not better than any break-action factory gun-made period. but I'm not saying all shooters are equal. you take the best anything, fishing lures, muzzleloaders, or anything then take an experienced fisherman, shooter, or whatever and the experienced person is going to beat the rookie 9 times out of 10 using the same lure or the same gun.


Your not a Rookie Sherm(BILL) maybe past your Prime but not a Rookie like Me !


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> That's like the ol boy that told his wife, I'm goning to put a bag of money in the attic so's when I die I can grab it on my way to Heaven.
> After he died his wife went up to the attic to find the bag of money still sitting there. She thought to herself...maybe he should of put that bag in the basement?


 Figure I'm covered either way, St Peter should know the combination but my safe is fire-proof---- just in case 
Wish me luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Figure I'm covered either way, St Peter should know the combination but my safe is fire-proof---- just in case
> Wish me luck !


Fireproof is one thing, an eternal fire is another thing.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Fireproof is one thing, an eternal fire is another thing.


Yea I'm thinking I'm only good in the fireproof dept for 4 hours. You're spot on---- if you're bad there ain't no dodging that fiery bullet. 
Good luck !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

oh boy Fastwater will have trouble with this


----------



## Saugeye Tom

so how do we drop a pic


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> so how do we drop a pic
> View attachment 456631
> View attachment 456631


Now I figured the phone out too


----------



## ress

Goin be weird


----------



## garhtr

Figured I try a pic








Good luck n good fishing


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

I am back..........Anything happen yesterday?


----------



## erie mako

Testing...testing...one, two...


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Your not a Rookie Sherm(BILL) maybe past your Prime but not a Rookie like Me !


but aren't you the one that does all that long-range hunting out west? seems like your being a little modest.


----------



## 90690

Well, well, well. Guess who? I couldn't remember my gol dang password nor the password to the yahoo email account that I haven't used in years. I called yahoo and the gal said they could archive that account...BUT...I had to upgrade to a gol dang premium account. Guess what I told her?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning Derailers.
> Sherm/Bill, what do ewe have to say about that?^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Look who got 22200....You sniper you. I think the refresh added some posts?


----------



## Snakecharmer

The refresh added 21 posts...Anybody going back and identify those 21 posts? Could be good reading...


----------



## fastwater

View attachment 456679


----------



## 90690

fastwater said:


> View attachment 456679


Linky no worky for me.


----------



## G.lock

Lazy, I didn't need my password. When I logged in the password had a bunch of stars already in it so I just hit the login button and it did


----------



## 1basshunter

Poor old Bill will be lost


----------



## 90690

G.lock said:


> Lazy, I didn't need my password. When I logged in the password had a bunch of stars already in it so I just hit the login button and it did


Mine didn't.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


>


----------



## fastwater

*This is the scope you were talking about the other day ST.*


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> The refresh added 21 posts...Anybody going back and identify those 21 posts? Could be good reading...


This obviously means that BH has been right all along about all the sniped post sherm has been wrongfully claiming that he got.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Not a fan of new format


----------



## Burkcarp1

Bull elk charges golf cart, slices man’s kidney in half on Evergreen golf course


EVERGREEN, Colo. (KDVR) — There are very few golf courses this time of year that are more beautiful than the golf course in Evergreen. However, the course is full of hazards, and not just the…




kdvr.com


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Not a fan of new format


I'm not either.
Good morning gentlemen, have a great day.
Good luck


----------



## 90690

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Not a fan of new format


Good morning. I'm not either. It feels clinical or sterile. No personality.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> This obviously means that BH has been right all along about all the sniped post sherm has been wrongfully claiming that he got.


Dam right I got that one


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Poor old Bill will be lost





fastwater said:


> View attachment 456707
> 
> *This is the scope you were talking about the other day ST.*


I like the scope I have much better. it might be a cheaper scope but I like the wide-angle tv view much better. where I hunt I sometimes have to get on target in a hurry. the scope I'm using help get the deer in the scope. I'm sure yours is a great scope for those that wants that type of scope.

good morning guys and gals.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Poor old Bill will be lost


no need to worry. even though I am a computer dummy this was simple. I hate this format so far. give it time, maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars...

Since the big switch-a-roo...in mid stream of viewing or responding to post...I get a message saying there was trouble on the webpage and it reloads. After webpage reloads, it takes me back to the top of the page that I was on rather than back to the thread I was on. If'n I'm in the middle of responding, it wipes out everything I've typed.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars...
> 
> Since the big switch-a-roo...in mid stream of viewing or responding to post...I get a message saying there was trouble on the webpage and it reloads. After webpage reloads, it takes me back to the top of the page that I was on rather than back to the thread I was on. If'n I'm in the middle of responding, it wipes out everything I've typed.


You got to type faster fasty.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Snakecharmer said:


> The refresh added 21 posts...Anybody going back and identify those 21 posts? Could be good reading...


Will they explain what ever happened to sciota alex,aka fosr?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> You got to type faster fasty


I reckon so! 
But I'ma goin as fast as I can boss.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Uncle Timbo said:


> Good morning. I'm not either. It feels clinical or sterile. No personality.


You need to check this box Woo Woo...


( ) Show sensitive and/or mature content. Content not recommended for those under 18


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeyefisher said:


> Will they explain what ever happened to sciota alex,aka fosr?


Only if you check the box in your profile:


( ) Show sensitive and/or mature content. Content not recommended for those under 18


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> no need to worry. even though I am a computer dummy this was simple. I hate this format so far. give it time, maybe it'll grow on me.


Are ewe wearing a wire Sherm?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> I reckon so!
> But I'ma goin as fast as I can boss.


Sherm might be able to out shoot you now that you have no arms.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Sherm might be able to out shoot you now that you have no arms.


I'ma thinkin that with that new fangled 52" TV screen he put on his long range CVA shootin them magical CVA boolits, he coulda beat me anyways.
Heck...with all them state of the art gizmos, he coulda prolly just stayed in Muncie aand shot to your house and hit bullseye every time.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> I'ma thinkin that with that new fangled 52" TV screen he put on his long range CVA shootin them magical CVA boolits, he coulda beat me anyways.
> Heck...with all them state of the art gizmos, he coulda prolly just stayed in Muncie aand shot to your house and hit bullseye every time.


Not a chance. Even with a bullseye painted on my whole roof that fancy bulgarian barrel couldn’t do it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm,? Is this you?


----------



## Snakecharmer

The search option works better in the new release. Here is a real derailer thread,,,,,









all white snapping turtle


How long until there's a Fishing Discussion Wars TV series? I can play the wacky environmentalist.




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## MagicMarker

Took a bike ride garage sales and then rode on down to Lebanon to check out Vances new store that just opened up


----------



## ress

Snake, I think you have a new toy with this new format..lol

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Not a chance. Even with a bullseye painted on my whole roof that fancy bulgarian barrel couldn’t do it.


it may not shoot as good as them high dollar long-range guns but it'll out shoot anything your shooting.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> it may not shoot as good as them high dollar long-range guns but it'll out shoot anything your shooting


Hmmmm...thinkin I'ma hearin that familiar wind blowin again...
If'n you won't shoot against me...you surely don't want any part of bobk.
Fellars got the eye of an eagle and the steady hands of a surgeon.


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> rode on down to Lebanon to check out Vances new store


What did you think of the store/prices ? ? Not to far from me and I was thinking about stopping in sometimes soon.
Good luck


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 456780


It's a dream for Billy...


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay bill, I’m more than willing to up my Muzzleloader up against yours anytime and hands-down I will outshoot you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oh my. Yes to the scope fastwater...sherm if your zs good as you say the cva is you need to set up these shoots


----------



## 90690

sherman51 said:


> it may not shoot as good as them high dollar long-range guns but it'll out shoot anything your shooting.


who hit rewind?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Hmmmm...thinkin I'ma hearin that familiar wind blowin again...
> If'n you won't shoot against me...you surely don't want any part of bobk.
> Fellars got the eye of an eagle and the steady hands of a surgeon.



I told you to set it up. I'll shoot against you and bobk. both you guys are mouthing off about me and my gun and I'm just tired of taking all your sh*t from both of you. we shoot 5 rounds from the 150 yrd line and 5 shots from the 250 yrd line. all shots are from the standing position, but a rest can be used. no type of vice can be used.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hay bill, I’m more than willing to up my Muzzleloader up against yours anytime and hands-down I will outshoot you


you couldn't shoot sh*t if your barrel was full of it, LOL. if you have such a great gun and fw is the best shot on ogf and bobk is so steady why don't you guys have a shoot off to see whos the best then I'll shoot the winner, I mean shoot against the winner. I'm not going to shoot against every tom prik and harry on here that don't like CVA. but I will shoot the one best shot and settle this once and for all.


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> What did you think of the store/prices ? ? Not to far from me and I was thinking about stopping in sometimes soon.
> Good luck


Nice store. Just about like the one in Columbus. Same sales flyer for all their stores. Never thought I’d spend a hundred dollars for three lighted arrows for my new crossbow but that’s the going price for what the bow calls for. Tenpoint center punch


----------



## MagicMarker

That was the arrows bow called for. It came with three non lighted ones. Bow is a Tenpoint Stealth NXT


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> you couldn't shoot sh*t if your barrel was full of it, LOL. if you have such a great gun and fw is the best shot on ogf and bobk is so steady why don't you guys have a shoot off to see whos the best then I'll shoot the winner, I mean shoot against the winner. I'm not going to shoot against every tom prik and harry on here that don't like CVA. but I will shoot the one best shot and settle this once and for all.


Now this sounds like a great OGF get together !


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you couldn't shoot sh*t if your barrel was full of it, LOL. if you have such a great gun and fw is the best shot on ogf and bobk is so steady why don't you guys have a shoot off to see whos the best then I'll shoot the winner, I mean shoot against the winner. I'm not going to shoot against every tom prik and harry on here that don't like CVA. but I will shoot the one best shot and settle this once and for all.


Why can’t we all shoot at the same time and place. Know that fastwater and Bobk doesn’t care. Ball in your court now big boy put up or make another excuse


----------



## MagicMarker

I can set up targets up to 400 yds here at my place and can host this shoot off


----------



## fastwater

For the record...we are shooting rifle for rifle right?
I win...I get the CVA you are shooting...you win...you get my encore...


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Why can’t we all shoot at the same time and place. Know that fastwater and Bobk doesn’t care. Ball in your court now big boy put up or make another excuse


don't need to make any excuses. there's just no reason for me to shoot against you all to beat fw. but I think it will be very interesting to see which one of you shoots the best. will fw out shoot you, will you out shoot bobk, will I out shoot you all, or maybe just a few of you?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> For the record...we are shooting rifle for rifle right?
> I win...I get the CVA you are shooting...you win...you get my encore...



i wouldnt have your encore. so no!


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I told you to set it up. I'll shoot against you and bobk. both you guys are mouthing off about me and my gun and I'm just tired of taking all your sh*t from both of you. we shoot 5 rounds from the 150 yrd line and 5 shots from the 250 yrd line. all shots are from the standing position, but a rest can be used. no type of vice can be used.





sherman51 said:


> u shoots the best. will fw out shoot you, will you out shoot bobk, will I out shoot you all, or maybe just a few of you?


I want to shoot against you.
Title for title...rifle for rifle.
I win...I get your new CVA with all the gadgets attached to it...you win...you get my hunk a junk encore.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> i wouldnt have your encore. so no!


I want your CVA.....so what would I have to put up for you to bet your CVA?


----------



## fastwater

H-E-L-L-U-R...calling the Shermanator...I know you're still there...H-E-L-L-U-R !!!
What's it gonna take for you to bet that new CVA?


----------



## ress

Uncle Timbo, Welcome to OGF and it looks by your screen name you've been reading this thread!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> it may not shoot as good as them high dollar long-range guns but it'll out shoot anything your shooting.


For a guy who says he doesn’t drink you sure talk with a whiskey tongue. 

Not a chance.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> For the record...we are shooting rifle for rifle right?
> I win...I get the CVA you are shooting...you win...you get my encore...


Can I pick the tree you smash his cva around?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all hope you all have a great day today. Fastwater poor old uncle Sherman will never shoot against you a chicken is a chicken but he will make up plenty of excuses of why he can’t shoot against you and how lucky you are that he doesn’t have the time or whatever excuses he makes


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Hope everyone has a great one.
All this Mzzldr talk has me anxious for deer gun season.
Good luck and good shooting


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys gonna saw couple logs today


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> I can set up targets up to 400 yds here at my place and can host this shoot off


Is that even far enough? You know them bullets rise after they leave the barrel.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Can I pick the tree you smash his cva around?


You surely can!!!
Just make it a healthy one.
Not as strong as I used to be by a long shot...but gonna do my best to make that fancy painted Bergara bbl look like a dogs hind leg before handing it back to Sherm. 

Hey...here's an idea...we can do a little fund raiser for a certain fellar here on OGF having some medical issues.
Each guy that makes a $20 donation to the fund raiser gets a swing with the CVA.
$20 gets 1 swing
$40 gets ya 2
$60 gets ya 3
...and so on.

Thoughts...

P.S. STILL WAITING ON SHERMS ANSWER ON WHAT HE WANTS ME TO PUT UP ON BET SO HE WILL PUT UP HIS NEW CVA !!!

Mornin fellars!


----------



## bobk

I like the idea. My only concern is that the fancy cva won’t last more than 2 swings at the tree and it will be in several pieces.


----------



## 90690

ress said:


> Uncle Timbo, Welcome to OGF and it looks by your screen name you've been reading this thread!


Psst.....Ressy.....it's me....Lazy. I took a page from FOSR's playbook. I have an alter ego.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> the idea. My only concern is that the fancy cva won’t last more than 2 swings at the tree and it will be in several pieces.


Good point!
Maybe I'll just take the swing at the tree then we can put the rifle out about 150yds or so and have those interested donate to shoot at it.


----------



## ress

ALEX LIVES !!! I wondered why no one welcomed you. I figured they were all blurry eyed about that ML of Sherms


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys gonna saw couple logs today


I sawed a bunch last night.....


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hay bill, I’m more than willing to up my Muzzleloader up against yours anytime and hands-down I will outshoot you


why are you trying to get in this shoot off? you don't even own an encore. but I'll shoot you title for title of that new ML you just got, I think it was a remington.




fastwater said:


> I want your CVA.....so what would I have to put up for you to bet your CVA?


I'll give you one hell of a deal if bh doesn't win it first I'll put it up against 500.00 cash.




bobk said:


> For a guy who says he doesn’t drink you sure talk with a whiskey tongue.
> 
> Not a chance.


you talk with a forked tongue. you let your mouth say stuff your a$$ won't back up. I have never said I could beat you or anyone else until now.


----------



## bobk

Sherman, you are a little too grumpy about the shoot off. You bragged up that great, awesome , best muzzle loader ever made and now you can’t handle the ribbing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i want tickets to the shoot off and a 20 dollar swing i only need 1......


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, let make this a little interesting let do 1000$ up your gun and scope are not Worth no more than on the high side of 650 if that.. And we will shoot standing up no bench shooting.....But I do believe fastwater is say gun for gun but in Absolutely no way am I saying I will not shoot with you for $1000 I would not even miss that little bit of money


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all hope you all have a great day today. Fastwater poor old uncle Sherman will never shoot against you a chicken is a chicken but he will make up plenty of excuses of why he can’t shoot against you and how lucky you are that he doesn’t have the time or whatever excuses he makes


why would you call me chicken for not wanting to put up my gun against one that I deem worthless. when I offer you the same deal you holler fowl, you must be chicken also.




fastwater said:


> You surely can!!!
> Just make it a healthy one.
> Not as strong as I used to be by a long shot...but gonna do my best to make that fancy painted Bergara bbl look like a dogs hind leg before handing it back to Sherm.
> 
> Hey...here's an idea...we can do a little fund raiser for a certain fellar here on OGF having some medical issues.
> Each guy that makes a $20 donation to the fund raiser gets a swing with the CVA.
> $20 gets 1 swing
> $40 gets ya 2
> $60 gets ya 3
> ...and so on.
> 
> Thoughts...
> 
> P.S. STILL WAITING ON SHERMS ANSWER ON WHAT HE WANTS ME TO PUT UP ON BET SO HE WILL PUT UP HIS NEW CVA !!!
> 
> Mornin fellars!


you have my answer.




bobk said:


> Sherman, you are a little too grumpy about the shoot off. You bragged up that great, awesome , best muzzle loader ever made and now you can’t handle the ribbing.


I started bragging it up after fw started belittling it. as soon as I said I had bought it fw got on CVA like stink on $hi-. then when I start defending it all you other guys jump on FW's wagon and start slamming my CVA when none of you know nothing about the new CVA's. I'm not grumpy just fed up. besides, I can rib back as well as the next guy. I have to with 5 guys ribbing me about my gun.




1basshunter said:


> Sherman, let make this a little interesting let do 1000$ up your gun and scope are not Worth no more than on the high side of 650 if that.. And we will shoot standing up no bench shooting.....But I do believe fastwater is say gun for gun but in Absolutely no way am I saying I will not shoot with you for $1000 I would not even miss that little bit of money


but I want your long-range gun. and off-hand will suit me just fine.


----------



## 1basshunter

My wife got that gun for Anniversary present and how can I be chicken when I’m willing to put cash Up against cash


----------



## bobk

Found the tree for fastwater. One good swing and that cva will be a pile of poo. Smaller pile than it is at present time anyway 
MagicMaker, thanks for cutting it to a manageable size.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> My wife got that gun for Anniversary present and how can I be chicken when I’m willing to put cash Up against cash


You should be sniping 22300


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> View attachment 456863
> 
> 
> Found the tree for fastwater. One good swing and that cva will be a pile of poo. Smaller pile than it is at present time anyway
> MagicMaker, thanks for cutting it to a manageable size.


I bet your wife is glad you got wood now..


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> My wife got that gun for Anniversary present and how can I be chicken when I’m willing to put cash Up against cash


Seems the nice thing to do is let your wife shoot against Sherman. My money is on your wife. 🍻


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> I bet your wife is glad you got wood now..


I’ve got wood everywhere


----------



## bruce

You guys are brutal, poor old Sherm/Bill keeps getting beat up on for nothing.


----------



## bruce

I shoot a tc black diamond extended range with great success.


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> I’ve got wood everywhere


Braggart........


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> Seems the nice thing to do is let your wife shoot against Sherman. My money is on your wife. 🍻


Not Dead- Eye Doc...


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Seems the nice thing to do is let your wife shoot against Sherman. My money is on your wife. 🍻


My wife can out shoot him for sure for someone that only been shooting for about 3 years she does good out to the 300 yard mark she can hit the pie plate with a 270 open sights no scope for her


----------



## bobk

bruce said:


> You guys are brutal, poor old Sherm/Bill keeps getting beat up on for nothing.


For nothing ? He started the whole gig bragging up a new fancy state of the art weapon he hadn’t even shot yet.


----------



## 90690

bobk said:


> View attachment 456863
> 
> 
> Found the tree for fastwater. One good swing and that cva will be a pile of poo. Smaller pile than it is at present time anyway
> MagicMaker, thanks for cutting it to a manageable size.


There's a toothpick in there somewhere.


----------



## 90690

ress said:


> ALEX LIVES !!! I wondered why no one welcomed you. I figured they were all blurry eyed about that ML of Sherms





ress said:


> ALEX LIVES !!! I wondered why no one welcomed you. I figured they were all blurry eyed about that ML of Sherms


Linda said to tell you all she's still pithed off.


----------



## bobk

Uncle Timbo said:


> Linda said to tell you all she's still pithed off.


That’s funny chit right there. Well played.


----------



## fastwater

Uncle Timbo said:


> Linda said to tell you all she's still pithed off.





bobk said:


> That’s funny chit right there. Well played.


And the B-n-L finally sent Alex the license plates.
He's in prison and stamped him out a brand new set.


----------



## 0utwest

garhtr said:


> Good morning !
> Hope everyone has a great one.
> All this Mzzldr talk has me anxious for deer gun season.
> Good luck and good shooting


Muzzleloader antlerless season in pennsylvania starts oct.17th and with me not owning a cva i might as well just stay home  .


----------



## bobk

0utwest said:


> Muzzleloader antlerless season in pennsylvania starts oct.17th and with me not owning a cva i might as well just stay home  .


Please tell me you don’t own one of those terrible out dated tc’s.


----------



## 0utwest

bobk said:


> Please tell me you don’t own one of those terrible out dated tc’s.


Yes Fastwaters neighbor sold me one for $75 and cant wait to try it out and he gave me 3 packs of round balls to go with it and said he could hit a pie plate at 50 yds with it ! Wow is that a good shooting gun  !


----------



## 1basshunter

0utwest said:


> Yes Fastwaters neighbor sold me one for $75 and cant wait to try it out and he gave me 3 packs of round balls to go with it and said he could hit a pie plate at 50 yds with it ! Wow is that a good shooting gun  !


That’s 50 inches not 50 yards


----------



## 90690

fastwater said:


> And the B-n-L finally sent Alex the license plates.
> He's in prison and stamped him out a brand new set.


And that's even funnier chit man.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> My wife got that gun for Anniversary present and how can I be chicken when I’m willing to put cash Up against cash



mine was got as a late Christmas present from my wife and you all are calling me chicken because I don't want to bet it against FW's encore which I would never shoot if I won. so I have no compassion for you. if you already have the shoot off won why worry about betting your gun. i don't shoot like I once did but I'm still pretty good. it's hard to shoot expert 4 yrs in the marine corps and not still shoot the side of a barn at 25 yards. i do have a question about shooting without a rest. in boot camp, they taught us to use our slings when shooting off-hand. will that be legal to use our slings?



bobk said:


> Seems the nice thing to do is let your wife shoot against Sherman. My money is on your wife. 🍻


wouldn't surprise me at all. they have bigger ba**$ than you guys have. and I'm sorry for sounding grumpy in advance.


----------



## sherman51

bruce said:


> You guys are brutal, poor old Sherm/Bill keeps getting beat up on for nothing.


yeah they all gang up on me because I bought a CVA and posted it on here. all I said was it had a nitride finish with a 30" barrel for long-range accuracy in 45 caliber. and new 45 calibers power belt bullets. that's supposed to be more accurate than sabots and bullets. i never said anything about me shooting any better. fw got on me like stink on $hit. now its like I'm a wounded animal fw, bh, bobk, outwest, and a few others like pulling my chain.




bobk said:


> For nothing ? He started the whole gig bragging up a new fancy state of the art weapon he hadn’t even shot yet.


all I did was post the specks. you guys became hyenas as soon as fw started putting words in my mouth. now go off somewhere and flea yourself and your clan. as a matter of fact I think fw belittled it when I was just talking about wanting one.


----------



## garhtr

Morning Gents !
Have a great day.








Don't forget to ged the livestock before heading out 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

good morning back at you and all the rest of the guys on this thread. wishing you all a great day.


----------



## sherman51

Does anybody know where we get our messages? where do we see our likes and quotes?


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning everybody!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman,I am not the one who said they wanted to shoot gun for gun against you ever you cannot find that in any of my posts because I never said it. You said it to me . If you would like to shoot gun for gun fastwater you’re up


----------



## MagicMarker

0utwest said:


> Muzzleloader antlerless season in pennsylvania starts oct.17th and with me not owning a cva i might as well just stay home  .


Shhh. Don’t let the cat outa the bag but I could loan you one


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Sherman,I am not the one who said they wanted to shoot gun for gun against you ever you cannot find that in any of my posts because I never said it. You said it to me . If you would like to shoot gun for gun fastwater you’re up


Same here. He called me out on it. I never brought it up to grumpy bill. I just offered to find the tree. 

Sherman, hit your avatar at the top right side for your notifications.


----------



## 0utwest

MagicMarker said:


> Shhh. Don’t let the cat outa the bag but I could loan you one


Thanks for the offer but between you and me i shoot an older Knight .


----------



## bobk

0utwest said:


> Thanks for the offer but between you and me i shoot an older Knight .


I still have a Knight. I’ll never get rid of it. Great shooting gun.


----------



## bobk

Uncle Timbo said:


> There's a toothpick in there somewhere.


Fancy thumbhole stock in there too.


----------



## 0utwest

Now Bill you added me to the naughty list of jerkin your chain and i never once picked on you about Your CVA with a 30 inch Bulgaria Barrell that would work a lot better than my 26 inch Barrell for beating them to death after you wound them  !


----------



## 0utwest

bobk said:


> I still have a Knight. I’ll never get rid of it. Great shooting gun.


Yes they are great shooters and all never get rid of mine either .


----------



## bobk

sherman51 said:


> yeah they all gang up on me because I bought a CVA and posted it on here. all I said was it had a nitride finish with a 30" barrel for long-range accuracy in 45 caliber. and new 45 calibers power belt bullets. that's supposed to be more accurate than sabots and bullets. i never said anything about me shooting any better. fw got on me like stink on $hit. now its like I'm a wounded animal fw, bh, bobk, outwest, and a few others like pulling my chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I did was post the specks. you guys became hyenas as soon as fw started putting words in my mouth. now go off somewhere and flea yourself and your clan. as a matter of fact I think fw belittled it when I was just talking about wanting one.


Now now Sherman. You keep forgetting the key points of this whole ribbing session. You went on and on about how it’s the best gun out there up to 300 yrds. You keep saying all you did was post the specs. That’s just not true. You opened yourself up for some ribbing with talk like that. I’ll quit picking on you and your junk cva since it’s the weekend. I can hear some sniffles to my west.


----------



## 90690

Good morning everybody. 
While I have no dogs in this muzzleloader hunt, I think it's time for a choot off. Fall foliage being what it is, maybe choot some punkins at different distances. Punkins the size of volleyballs. 100/200/300/400 yrds?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman,I am not the one who said they wanted to shoot gun for gun against you ever you cannot find that in any of my posts because I never said it. You said it to me . If you would like to shoot gun for gun fastwater you’re up


no all you did was call me chicken for not shooting gun for gun against fw. you also challenged me to shoot against you with your new gun. you had to know I would accept the challenge and add gun for gun like you wanted me to shoot against fw. if it makes you feel better I have no intention of shooting for your gun or money. what I said was all in jest. i really thought this whole thing was just a big joke.



bobk said:


> Same here. He called me out on it. I never brought it up to grumpy bill. I just offered to find the tree.
> 
> Sherman, hit your avatar at the top right side for your notifications.


oh now you say you didn't say how bad you would beat my cva. so I challenged you to prove it.

but it seems a few guys was taking what I said seriously so I'm calling a halt to this before someone gets mad at a big joke.



0utwest said:


> Thanks for the offer but between you and me i shoot an older Knight .


if you ever need it I have a nice encore i would loan you.



0utwest said:


> Now Bill you added me to the naughty list of jerkin your chain and i never once picked on you about Your CVA with a 30 inch Bulgaria Barrell that would work a lot better than my 26 inch Barrell for beating them to death after you wound them  !


it seems like I remember someone buying a ml and getting free round ball that can hit a pie pan at 50 yards, and oh what a great gun.



bobk said:


> Now now Sherman. You keep forgetting the key points of this whole ribbing session. You went on and on about how it’s the best gun out there up to 300 yrds. You keep saying all you did was post the specs. That’s just not true. You opened yourself up for some ribbing with talk like that. I’ll quit picking on you and your junk cva since it’s the weekend. I can hear some sniffles to my west.
> View attachment 456880


i went on and on about my gun with fw. none of you guys were even invited to join our little private conversation. but I didn't care because it was all in fun. i wouldn't shoot any of you guys.

if any of you feel like this has got out of hand then maybe we should drop the subject of my CVA rifle.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> Does anybody know where we get our messages? where do we see our likes and quotes?


At the top right of the screen you should see your avatar. Click on it and you can see alerts. conversations ect..


----------



## Burkcarp1

If anybody’s got an outdated tc that they want to get rid of, I need one for the fireplace


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> If anybody’s got an outdated tc that they want to get rid of, I need one for the fireplace


Sherman has one of those I’m sure he’d give ya.


----------



## Snakecharmer

So have you guys "bookmarked" this thread? Nice feature in the new release....I might have to "bookmark" the White Turtle thread for old times sake....
Once you bookmark it will show up under your avatar in the top right corner of OGF page.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Yes Fastwaters neighbor sold me one for $75 and cant wait to try it out and he gave me 3 packs of round balls to go with it and said he could hit a pie plate at 50 yds with it ! Wow is that a good shooting gun  !


If'n ya need another for the PA hunt let me know. 
There's 2 inlines in there along with 3 caplocks and a flinter.
You can take your pick.


----------



## 90690

Snakecharmer said:


> So have you guys "bookmarked" this thread? Nice feature in the new release....I might have to "bookmark" the White Turtle thread for old times sake....
> Once you bookmark it will show up under your avatar in the top right corner of OGF page.


Thanks Snakey. I need to figure out why my email inbox is blowing up.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Uncle Timbo said:


> Thanks Snakey. I need to figure out why my email inbox is blowing up.


Might need to adjust your account settings after clicking on your avatar in the upper right corner.


----------



## fastwater

Uncle Timbo said:


> Thanks Snakey. I need to figure out why my email inbox is blowing up.


Yup...hit avatar in upper right hand corner, go to account settings...then out of the list on the left side of screen hit preferences.
The first screen that comes up is your info.
Should be a blue box that says account settings on that page...hit.
Next screen that comes up You'll see several lines of things listed like notifications,updates, new conversations etc.
Underneath each line you'll see something about sending email notifications.
The boxes on these lines about email notifications need to be unchecked to not get email alerts.


----------



## 90690

There may be hope to save...Lazy 8. Stay tuned. Life am gud.


----------



## 90690

Thanks Fastwawa and Snakey. Now, how do I add some verbiage beside my avatar where it says, registered?


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> If'n ya need another for the PA hunt let me know.
> There's 2 inlines in there along with 3 caplocks and a flinter.
> You can take your pick.


Let me know what the caplocks are and the flinter , All prob. be coming down in 3-4 weeks to slimdaddys to get the boat motor .


----------



## fastwater

Caplocks are TC Hawkens in 50(2ea), TC Senecas in 45 and 36cals. and the flinter is a custom WS Sutter long rifle in 45cal. out of PA.
If'n ya can, let me know about a week in advance before ya plan on coming down to slimdaddys. Rounded up a few more Lake Erie fishin/boat goodies for ya from the neighbor's.  Are you driving your truck?
Also, he was asking when you guys are coming down to stay in the cabin to hunt.
Not s'pose to tell ya but think he's plannin on puttin a hog on the spit for when you do cause he ask me if'n I was gonna be available to help him do the kill and prep.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman I was really Serious about shooting for $1000 a piece winner takes all. We can have a couple people there to verify


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Caplocks are TC Hawkens in 50(2ea),45,36cals. and the flinter is a custom WS Sutter long rifle in 45cal. out of PA.
> If'n ya can, let me know about a week in advance before ya plan on coming down to slimdaddys. Rounded up a few more Lake Erie fishin/boat goodies for ya from the neighbor's.  Are you driving your truck?
> Also, he was asking when you guys are coming down to stay in the cabin to hunt.
> Not s'pose to tell ya but think he's plannin on puttin a hog on the spit for when you do cause he ask me if'n I was gonna be available to help him do the kill and prep.


Sounds good and really interested in the flinter ! And yes all be driving the truck pulling a trailer and we may only be able to stay a day or so on hunting not really sure . If he is gonna do a hog then i better plan on at least 3 days  ! More fishin and boat goodies means i might have to build another garage  !


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Sherman I was really Serious about shooting for $1000 a piece winner takes all. We can have a couple people there to verify


Would gladly be there for the shoot.
We can use TargetScan I've downloaded on iPad for scoring targets.
The way we do it at the club is each guy initials their targets.
Shots are fired, pics taken of targets with iPad and loaded into AP.
Score is then given for each target.
It's very accurate and foolproof.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Would gladly be there for the shoot.
> We can use TargetScan I've downloaded on iPad for scoring targets.
> The way we do it at the club is each guy initials their targets.
> Shots are fired, pics taken of targets with iPad and loaded into AP.
> Score is then given for each target.
> It's very accurate and foolproof.


Count me in too .


----------



## 1basshunter

0utwest said:


> Count me in too .


Just a quick question are you in for the 1000$ bucks also?


----------



## 0utwest

1basshunter said:


> Just a quick question are you in for the 1000$ bucks also?


No i am bringing the popcorn !


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman I was really Serious about shooting for $1000 a piece winner takes all. We can have a couple people there to verify


man you just don't get it, I haven't been serious about anything on this thread. and I'm not going to start now just because you want to be an a hole. once you start making bets with friends the friendship ends.


----------



## 1basshunter

Don’t sweat it it’s all in fun and games but the money would have been nice for me 🤩


----------



## 90690

WooHoo! There's a new sheriff in town and his name is Lazy 8! YeeHaw! 
I'm back beaches!


----------



## 90690

It just reverted back.


----------



## fastwater

Uncle Timbo said:


> Hoo! There's a new sheriff in town and his name is Lazy 8! YeeHaw!
> I'm back beaches!


Woot...woot!!!


----------



## 90690

fastwater said:


> Woot...woot!!!


Thanks brother. I hadn't heard that one in a ***** age.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Get ready for a beautiful day and some much needed rain.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make it a good one


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you’re all doing well today!!!! The wife and I are going to hillbilly hotdogs in West Virginia and we will tell your family hi lazy


----------



## 90690

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I hope you’re all doing well today!!!! The wife and I are going to hillbilly hotdogs in West Virginia and we will tell your family hi lazy


Good morning Team Derailer.
BH, sounds like fun to me and you'll have to crawl pretty fer back in that hollar to say hey to my family.


----------



## 1basshunter

Uncle Timbo said:


> Good morning Team Derailer.
> BH, sounds like fun to me and you'll have to crawl pretty fer back in that hollar to say hey to my family.


They came out of the Holler like cockroaches


----------



## 90690

1basshunter said:


> They came out of the Holler like cockroaches


Did someone yell, brown beans and buttermilk cornbread's done! Come and get it before I throw it out to the hogs!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman I was really Serious about shooting for $1000 a piece winner takes all. We can have a couple people there to verify


if your bound and determined to shoot against me lets keep it friendly, say 500.00. I would rather not shoot at all against any of you guys. but I wouldn't feel too awful bad about taking 500.00 off you. we'll shoot 5 shots at 150 yards and 5 shots at 200 yards. all shots will be offhand using only the sling to steady the rifle. no other rest of any kind may be used. a 12"X12" target will be used the bullseye is 10 points then there is a 9 ring an 8 ring then a 7 ring. anything outside the 7 rings will be a miss and 0 points. if a line is cut the higher score is counted. whoever has the highest score wins the shoot-off. if any shooter scores 100 points the other shooter pays him an extra 100.00. are these rules ok with you. I'll never know where you got such strong feelings about shooting against me. anyway, I'll give you fair warning that you may have woken a sleeping giant. you may beat me but you better not falter, or you'll get beat. with a little practice at the ranges we'll be shooting I'm pretty darn good. but like I say I don't want to shoot against you or anyone else.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 456917
> Good morning boys!


i just asked my 13 yr old granddaughter and she said it depends on where you're from. (great answer) so I asked where she was from, she said Indiana, so I asked her what about in Indiana. she says scrambled eggs don't have any chicken in it so the answer is no.


----------



## 90690

sherman51 said:


> if your bound and determined to shoot against me lets keep it friendly, say 500.00. I would rather not shoot at all against any of you guys. but I wouldn't feel too awful bad about taking 500.00 off you. we'll shoot 5 shots at 150 yards and 5 shots at 200 yards. all shots will be offhand using only the sling to steady the rifle. no other rest of any kind may be used. a 12"X12" target will be used the bullseye is 10 points then there is a 9 ring an 8 ring then a 7 ring. anything outside the 7 rings will be a miss and 0 points. if a line is cut the higher score is counted. whoever has the highest score wins the shoot-off. if any shooter scores 100 points the other shooter pays him an extra 100.00. are these rules ok with you. I'll never know where you got such strong feelings about shooting against me. anyway, I'll give you fair warning that you may have woken a sleeping giant. you may beat me but you better not falter, or you'll get beat. with a little practice at the ranges we'll be shooting I'm pretty darn good. but like I say I don't want to shoot against you or anyone else.


Tom, will you be the bookie?


----------



## MagicMarker

I can set up the range and be an impartial judge. Lol


----------



## bobk

It’s the best 300 yrd gun ever made. Shoot at 300 yrds.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I hope you’re all doing well today!!!! The wife and I are going to hillbilly hotdogs in West Virginia and we will tell your family hi lazy


Did ya have the homewrecker?


----------



## garhtr

Well ----- got almost no precipitation in my area and didn't catch many fish a.m.. Did manage to clean up most of the garden, still got a few tomatoes that probably won't ripen.
Couldn't get any help from the wife but did finally rustle up some of the neighbors for assistance








Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Did ya have the homewrecker?


We did and it is big


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> We did and it is big


Never been there but did see it on diners drive in and dives. It’s on the bucket list.


----------



## 1basshunter

They have one that’s even bigger it’s called the Widow maker it is 30 inches long 2 pounds of hotdogs meat and 4 pounds of toppings


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> It’s the best 300 yrd gun ever made. Shoot at 300 yrds.


smart a$$ why don't you shoot against me at 300 yards.


----------



## 90690

sherman51 said:


> smart a$$ why don't you shoot against me at 300 yards.


Yosemite Bill


----------



## fastwater

Listen to the 'wind blow hard' instead of listening to a 'blow hard':


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning everyone!


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> 30 inches long 2 pounds of hotdogs meat and 4 pounds of toppings


Holy Cow !
Did you partake in that adventure ? ?
Good morning gentlemen, enjoy this day.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning everyone!


Good mornin


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Better get it done this morning. Gonna rain this afternoon


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today I’m going fishing for the day


----------



## bobk




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 456957


What’s he going to do if he gets another bike?


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> We did and it is big


Photo ?


----------



## sherman51

good mornin gents. you all have a great day now, hear.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars...


----------



## Snakecharmer

HAPPY COLUMBUS DAY....Who knows how much longer this holiday will be around.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> HAPPY COLUMBUS DAY....Who knows how much longer this holiday will be around.


If Election goes wrong not much of anything as we know it will be around anymore...... including the right to bear arms🤔


----------



## sherman51

life as a sportsman will never be the same.


----------



## sherman51

can someone tell me how to get to watched threads? thanks in advance.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> can someone tell me how to get to watched threads? thanks in advance.


Go to your account settings after clicking on your avatar in the Header.


----------



## Burkcarp1

New tree stand?


----------



## sherman51

thank you snake. I'm just glad some of you guys just know this stuff.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 456974
> New tree stand?


I think I'm hunting with you this yr, LOL.


----------



## sherman51

who's going to snipe this one?


----------



## sherman51

where are you?


----------



## sherman51

done!


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> thank you snake. I'm just glad some of you guys just know this stuff.


You're welcome Mr. Brown


----------



## sherman51

I just knew bh was going to snipe me. but who knows he may still say he got it, LOL.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> You're welcome Mr. Brown


you came within 1 post of sniping me.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> you came within 1 post of sniping me.


Too little too late for me.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys! Up and at it!🤪


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning guys! Up and at it!🤪


been up since 4:25 and now I'm on my 2nd cup of coffee. good morning guys.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Morning All.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars...
Bout one more day of makin little pieces out of big ones on the wood pile and should be good to go for the winter.
Time to get out, stick a deer and get some venison in the freezer.
Hoping not to run into this ole gal out in the woods:


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Gentlemen
Wind and a quick downpour last night, be blowing leaves soon they are coming down fast.
Enjoy your day !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Chilly and damp here but another good one on the way


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Hoping not to run into this ole gal out in the woods:


That was pretty intense, best line " where's my gun" 
Any idea where that was ?
Thanks for posting.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars...
> Bout one more day of makin little pieces out of big ones on the wood pile and should be good to go for the winter.
> Time to get out, stick a deer and get some venison in the freezer.
> Hoping not to run into this ole gal out in the woods:


that's the guy that really stopped up the sewage lines in fl. he chit for 30 days after this encounter. i think I would have broken out in little but holes and chit myself to death.


----------



## Lil' Rob

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars...
> Bout one more day of makin little pieces out of big ones on the wood pile and should be good to go for the winter.
> Time to get out, stick a deer and get some venison in the freezer.
> Hoping not to run into this ole gal out in the woods:


Just had a conversation about this type of stuff with the neighbor the other day...nice to live in northern Ohio...where we at the top of the food chain.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars...
> Bout one more day of makin little pieces out of big ones on the wood pile and should be good to go for the winter.
> Time to get out, stick a deer and get some venison in the freezer.
> Hoping not to run into this ole gal out in the woods:


That’s why you carry......


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yup...in this day and age, gotta do our best to not become prey to both four...and two legged predators alike.


----------



## sherman51

good night all you guys.


----------



## Hatchetman

Good morning all you guys....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning. Have a good one


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys it’s going to be a great day today


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Men
Enjoy it n good luck and good fishing


----------



## fastwater

Morning fellars.
How'd ya do yesterday Hatchetman?


----------



## Hatchetman

garhtr said:


> Good Morning Men
> Enjoy it n good luck and good fishing



Kept five nice eater Saugeye at Piedmont yesterday. Caught 20-25 total....Didn't see your question before posting FW....All in about 15 feet of water on Hopkins Spoons, 1/4 oz silver


----------



## garhtr

Hatchetman said:


> Kept five nice eater Saugeye at Piedmont yesterday. Caught 20-25 total....


Good to hear, I'll try my luck on eyes soon.
I've been after small hybrids on the light rod-- big fun








Good luck and good fishin


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Kept five nice eater Saugeye at Piedmont yesterday. Caught 20-25 total....Didn't see your question before posting FW....All in about 15 feet of water on Hopkins Spoons, 1/4 oz silver


Sounds like you had a great day
Looks like you did well too garhtr.


----------



## sherman51

missed the good morning so good afternoon. had to go to the doctor this morning.


----------



## sherman51

dang, did i say something wrong. nobodies posted since I did today a little after noon.


----------



## sherman51

this is really getting spooky. where is everyone?


----------



## sherman51

good morning self. and just in case somebody comes back, good morning men.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Gonna be a beauty, try n enjoy it.
Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys got a couple things to get done today before we head back to Kentucky for early muzzleloader Saturday, Sunday


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys got a couple things to get done today before we head back to Kentucky for early muzzleloader Saturday, Sunday


Good luck this weekend.


----------



## bobk

Got a house rented on Erie. Getting ready to hook up the boat. Of course the lake is rocking. Looks like around 6 footers right now. Oh well. We need to get away so we will make the best of it. I’d still fish but we are bringing the woman and i’m not taking them out in that crap. 
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## fastwater

All you guys be safe on your travels...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys going after saugeyes fishing for them has been good... and some wipers mixed in just for additional fun


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 457115
> Good morning guys.


now that made me laugh.




MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys got a couple things to get done today before we head back to Kentucky for early muzzleloader Saturday, Sunday


the best of luck to you guys. our ml season is all I hunt here in Indiana. but we get 2 full weeks with weekends to get 1.




bobk said:


> Got a house rented on Erie. Getting ready to hook up the boat. Of course the lake is rocking. Looks like around 6 footers right now. Oh well. We need to get away so we will make the best of it. I’d still fish but we are bringing the woman and i’m not taking them out in that crap.
> Everyone have a good day.


have the fish started moving west for the winter yet? wishing you calm seas and great fishing. where are you going to be fishing? keep us posted as to what's going on up there. you might check with outwest for fresh fishing info if you're going to geneva. again good luck!


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> now that made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best of luck to you guys. our ml season is all I hunt here in Indiana. but we get 2 full weeks with weekends to get 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have the fish started moving west for the winter yet? wishing you calm seas and great fishing. where are you going to be fishing? keep us posted as to what's going on up there. you might check with outwest for fresh fishing info if you're going to geneva. again good luck!


This is the early 2 day season. Comes back in down there couple weeks after high power. We’re usually tagged out or freezer full by then


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Got a house rented on Erie. Getting ready to hook up the boat. Of course the lake is rocking. Looks like around 6 footers right now. Oh well. We need to get away so we will make the best of it. I’d still fish but we are bringing the woman and i’m not taking them out in that crap.
> Everyone have a good day.


Good luck brother! Should have waited until next week and then I would have joined you.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good luck brother! Should have waited until next week and then I would have joined you.


We still have to make that happen. We even signed up the wives in case we get lucky on Saturday. 

Sherman, we are staying in Huron. My plan is to be in the harbor at 6 and tailpipe Parsons since he’s leading the tourney.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> We still have to make that happen. We even signed up the wives in case we get lucky on Saturday


Hope the water cooperates and you guys make it happen.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> this is really getting spooky. where is everyone?


We were all sitting back getting ready to snipe you....


----------



## 90690

bobk said:


> We still have to make that happen. We even signed up the wives in case we get lucky on Saturday.
> 
> Sherman, we are staying in Huron. My plan is to be in the harbor at 6 and tailpipe Parsons since he’s leading the tourney.


Are you all swingers? Getting lucky?


----------



## Burkcarp1

90690 said:


> Are you all swingers? Getting lucky?


It’s a guy thing,you wouldn’t understand.....


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> It’s a guy thing,you wouldn’t understand.....


Dang


----------



## G.lock

Hey!!!
I see Lazy is back.


----------



## sherman51

good morning men.


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> Hey!!!
> I see Lazy is back.


Where did that rascal come from?
And what did he do with Uncle Timbo?
And who is this new 90960 fellar?

My minds a twirlin like a fart in a windstorm!!!
Always a changin....guess'n that's why they call this the derailer thread.

Mornin fellars...


----------



## ress

Just let the dog out......Dang it's cold! Still haven't turned on the heat tho.....mornin


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Just let the dog out......Dang it's cold! Still haven't turned on the heat tho.....mornin


Well...at least we finally got the answer to the 'age old' question of:


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today!!!! I’m going fishing today again. Man I just can’t wait to go back to work 😜


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good to be alive. Seize the day. Or for Mr. Brown - Carpe diem... Seize the Carp!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like weather’s gonna be good for hunting this weekend


----------



## Snakecharmer

Is Tim the new Alex?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Looks like weather’s gonna be good for hunting this weekend


Perfect ! 
Good luck down there and enjoy.


bobk said:


> Looks like around 6 footers right now


Hope that wind is laid down n stay safe.
Good morning to everyone. Bit of frost on the pumpkin in my area, gonna let the sun warm things a bit before I step in the water. Waders coming out soon 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> Hey!!!
> I see Lazy is back.


Good morning y'all! In a nutshell, I was gone due to not knowing my password and it being tied to a dormant/closed yahoo email account.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 457154
> Good morning guys


you keep coming up with these great inventions, you should be rich by now.


----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good luck brother! Should have waited until next week and then I would have joined you.



Don't you have an eye trip booked with a member that would override your trip BC ?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hatchetman said:


> Don't you have an eye trip booked with a member that would override your trip BC ?


No I don’t have anything booked yet😁


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all! In a nutshell, I was gone due to not knowing my password and it being tied to a dormant/closed yahoo email account.


Is Uncle Timbo gone now?


----------



## 1basshunter

I














it was Kinda so today got 15 all about this size in th 15-16 inches range using a v- Rap and a Tight line UV twister tail


----------



## ress

Best chips ever. Real dark and full of flavor.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Is Uncle Timbo gone now?


Good question. Remember FOSR?


----------



## sherman51

good luck to all deer hunters this week end.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I
> View attachment 457200
> View attachment 457201
> it was Kinda so today got 15 all about this size in th 15-16 inches range using a v- Rap and a Tight line UV twister tail


Good job BH!
Won't be long and you'll be giving lessons.
Keep up the good work.

Mornin all...


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Bit chilly but gonna try to wet wade (ain't planning on getting too deep)
Enjoy n good luck and good fishing.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'....time for coffee


----------



## fastwater

bassplayer said:


> Good mornin'....time for coffee


How's them choppers comin along?


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Good job BH!
> Won't be long and you'll be giving lessons.
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Mornin all...


been thinking about asking him to take the granddaughter and me fishing and show us how it's done.



bassplayer said:


> Good mornin'....time for coffee


on my second cup. just cant do much until I get coffee in the blood stream.

good morning guys.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Little nippy this morning.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Little nippy this morning.


Yep...30 here with a frost.
Out playin in the woods yesterday.
Signs sure lookin like a better chance for a more colder winter than warmer one.


----------



## MagicMarker

good morning guys from the deer stand. Not looking good for me this morning. Owners dog followed me in. At least the other guys should have a good hunt while I babysit the dog


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> good morning guys from the deer stand. Not looking good for me this morning. Owners dog followed me in. At least the other guys should have a good hunt while I babysit the dog


You got that fellar spoiled.

Put him out some viddles he can't resist at camp on your way out so he'll be eatin whilst you walk in.


----------



## bassplayer

fastwater said:


> How's them choppers comin along?


Still getting used to 'em but getting better. Have been slowly adding more and more solid foods but it's a slow process. Hopefully getting the last of the stitches out Tuesday.


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> I
> View attachment 457200
> View attachment 457201
> it was Kinda so today got 15 all about this size in th 15-16 inches range using a v- Rap and a Tight line UV twister tail



You catch them from your dock BH? Man, that would be fantastic....


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> You catch them from your dock BH? Man, that would be fantastic....


I do get them from time to time off my dock but I was fishing at north shore yesterday... there is a Scum bag .....And he is supposed fishing guide his name is Doug the poor guy couldn’t buy a bite yesterday 😜 and so he tried to move right next to me and fish but had not a clue how to catch them. I love it when I guy thinks that he can move in on people and take there fun away from them!! But I Took him to school 🏫


----------



## G.lock

Heading down to the farm with my 11year old grandson for some shooting lessons.
Hopefully he'll have me doing as well as him by supper time.


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## 1basshunter

Getting ready for some saugeyes tonight with Ralf AKA bluegrasser we will get into some.🤪


----------



## fastwater

Go get em BH...
Is the water down at Buckeye?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Go get em BH...
> Is the water down at Buckeye?


No not Yet


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> No not Yet



Boat or bank this evening? I love it when you can school an "expert". My spoonin drives em crazy


----------



## 1basshunter

Not bad time fishing today lost a pig it was to big to flip to the bank and was waiting on some help and came on buttoned my total for the day was 8... and lost 4


----------



## fastwater

Way to bang em BH.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good for you BH! Were they tasty?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good for you BH! Were they tasty?


I always let them go!!!! I have never in my life eaten a fish that I’ve caught 😇


Hatchetman said:


> Boat or bank this evening? I love it when you can school an "expert". My spoonin drives em crazy


I was on the bank both days


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!!! Note to self,,,,don't take your evening dose of Lasix too late


----------



## sherman51

gooooood morning people.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Looks to be another nice day--- Enjoy it--- there's beauty everywhere








Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Snakecharmer

Up and at them. Good Mornin Folks.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Made it to stand this morning without the dog. Only one deer seen yesterday and it was running. No shots taken


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 457235
> View attachment 457236
> View attachment 457237
> Not bad time fishing today lost a pig it was to big to flip to the bank and was waiting on some help and came on buttoned my total for the day was 8... and lost 4



Way to go BH, excellent job !!


----------



## 0utwest

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Made it to stand this morning without the dog. Only one deer seen yesterday and it was running. No shots taken


Good Morning guys and good luck MM and anybody else hunting or fishing . Made it over to Pennsylvania yesterday for the antlerless muzzleloader opener and the deer were on the move all morning and got the first one on my way to the stand at 8:10 standing in a soybean field at about 125 yds , Tagged it and gutted it and off to the stand . Got to the stand at 9:20 and at 9:50 had 3 walking thru feeding at 80 yds and chose this one . Then as i was leaving and tagged out had 2 more come thru feeding and when i got to the road had 2 walk across the road , Told the Misses she should have went with me as she has 2 doe tags also but she wants to wait for rifle season . Sorry no pic on the first deer but i will say it was a little smaller .
View attachment 457261


----------



## Redheads

Nice !

Sure like the fact PA is allowing inlines for this hunt,they are finally coming around by trying to encourage more hunter to participate


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Good Morning guys and good luck MM and anybody else hunting or fishing . Made it over to Pennsylvania yesterday for the antlerless muzzleloader opener and the deer were on the move all morning and got the first one on my way to the stand at 8:10 standing in a soybean field at about 125 yds , Tagged it and gutted it and off to the stand . Got to the stand at 9:20 and at 9:50 had 3 walking thru feeding at 80 yds and chose this one . Then as i was leaving and tagged out had 2 more come thru feeding and when i got to the road had 2 walk across the road , Told the Misses she should have went with me as she has 2 doe tags also but she wants to wait for rifle season . Sorry no pic on the first deer but i will say it was a little smaller .
> View attachment 457261
> View attachment 457263
> View attachment 457263


Way to bang em 0utwest.
That's a nice Luepold on that rifle.
What power and reticle is it?


----------



## 1basshunter

First one of the day


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Good Morning guys and good luck MM and anybody else hunting or fishing . Made it over to Pennsylvania yesterday for the antlerless muzzleloader opener and the deer were on the move all morning and got the first one on my way to the stand at 8:10 standing in a soybean field at about 125 yds , Tagged it and gutted it and off to the stand . Got to the stand at 9:20 and at 9:50 had 3 walking thru feeding at 80 yds and chose this one . Then as i was leaving and tagged out had 2 more come thru feeding and when i got to the road had 2 walk across the road , Told the Misses she should have went with me as she has 2 doe tags also but she wants to wait for rifle season . Sorry no pic on the first deer but i will say it was a little smaller .
> View attachment 457261
> View attachment 457263
> View attachment 457263


they always told me no picture it didn't happen, LOL. tell yourself that when you're having deer tenderloin from the one that didn't happen, LOL. great job mike. is that a Remington 700 you have there or something else? those thumbhole stocks are great once you get used to them. mine is set up for either right or left-hand shooters. this works great for me as I shoot left-handed even though I'm right-handed, I shoot pool left-handed also.


----------



## sherman51

got to try.


----------



## sherman51

yeee haaaaw just happened to look and the next post was 500. i just almost got it without sniping.


----------



## 0utwest

Redheads said:


> Nice !
> 
> Sure like the fact PA is allowing inlines for this hunt,they are finally coming around by trying to encourage more hunter to participate


Very true and you can transfer the antlerless tags to a Mentored hunter also which we might do with one of the Misses tags .


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Way to bang em 0utwest.
> That's a nice Luepold on that rifle.
> What power and reticle is it?


Its a var. II- 2-7 x 33 Shotgun scope w heavy duplex .


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> they always told me no picture it didn't happen, LOL. tell yourself that when you're having deer tenderloin from the one that didn't happen, LOL. great job mike. is that a Remington 700 you have there or something else? those thumbhole stocks are great once you get used to them. mine is set up for either right or left-hand shooters. this works great for me as I shoot left-handed even though I'm right-handed, I shoot pool left-handed also.


Its a Knight rifle Master Hunter ,.50 cal. 26 inch stainless fluted green mountain barrell and have had it for 15 - 20 years and fires Barnes Bullets accurately like a high powered rifle .  Knight rifles are all American made down to the last screw on the Gun and i think i am going to order a new one that is legal in all Western States next week .


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> they always told me no picture it didn't happen, LOL. tell yourself that when you're having deer tenderloin from the one that didn't happen, LOL. great job mike. is that a Remington 700 you have there or something else? those thumbhole stocks are great once you get used to them. mine is set up for either right or left-hand shooters. this works great for me as I shoot left-handed even though I'm right-handed, I shoot pool left-handed also.


I didn't know you were amphibious?


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 457268
> First one of the day



Way to go BH, I'm headin back to the lake in a day or two, hope to knock em again....


----------



## Hatchetman

0utwest said:


> Its a var. II- 2-7 x 33 Shotgun scope w heavy duplex .



It's not a "TV" scope ?


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> It's not a "TV" scope ?


Here's mine:


----------



## ress

If any of you guys are wondering about that invite to Elk hunt with Wildcat rest assured he speaks the truth. Have known him 25 yrs.


----------



## sherman51

where is everybody? it's after 7:00 am with no posts. good mornin guys. just finished my 2nd cup of go juice. gotta have my coffee. get at um boys.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back home no deer this trip. The dog won. Gonna have to do something about him next trip


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Rain on a Monday is a bit unfair  but we certainly need it.
Enjoy your day 
Good luck !


----------



## Snakecharmer

Steady rain in NE Ohio. Good day to organize the basement.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Back home no deer this trip. The dog won. Gonna have to do something about him next trip


Give Rover a big ol meaty bone before heading out?


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Back home no deer this trip. The dog won. Gonna have to do something about him next trip


maybe put him on a leash and tie him up while hunting. just don't forget about him when your done hunting. or like lazy suggested take you a big ol ham bone and get him interested in it. or you might just try a can of dog food. most dogs think canned dog food is a treat.


----------



## MagicMarker

It’s not only following us but he’s chasing all over the hills at night. He’s on the cameras at 2-3 in mornings


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> It’s not only following us but he’s chasing all over the hills at night. He’s on the cameras at 2-3 in mornings


That's not good!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> It’s not only following us but he’s chasing all over the hills at night. He’s on the cameras at 2-3 in mornings


Leave him at home, problem solved! I wouldn’t deal with that.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Who's dog ?


----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> Leave him at home, problem solved! I wouldn’t deal with that.





Burkcarp1 said:


> Leave him at home, problem solved! I wouldn’t deal with that.


He’s the owners dog where we camp. Sticky problem


----------



## sherman51

I would check with the owner about tieing him up while your down hunting. if he doesn't want the hassle see if he's ok with you tieing him up at camp. tell him you'll make sure he's watered and fed. if the owner seems to bulk on you just say it's ok and deal with it. a lot of the time the owner won't care they just don't think about the dog being a problem.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chootem lizbeth just kidding, Mention to your buddy that dogs get shot while running loose, not by you but others. i had a friend that lost his lab this way


----------



## sherman51

good morning sleepy heads. get up and do something.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Hope everyone has a great one.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Hatchetman

Headin for the lake in about an hour, hope to meet some friendly saugeyes....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys make the most of a wet dreary one


----------



## Snakecharmer

Another wet one..


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Headin for the lake in about an hour, hope to meet some friendly saugeyes....


You should have taken uncle Sherman, he is a fishing machine


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> You should have taken uncle Sherman, he is a fishing machine


He may be a tool not a machine...


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> You should have taken uncle Sherman, he is a fishing machine


he would have to teach me how to fish for them. i have no clue how you guys catch all those fish. maybe someday you'll break down and teach me.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> he would have to teach me how to fish for them. i have no clue how you guys catch all those fish. maybe someday you'll break down and teach me.


It’s Easy all you have to do is try for them and fish time on the water will help you Immensely


----------



## 1basshunter

What is your favorite kind of Halloween candy? Mine would be Reeses peanut butter cups


----------



## Burkcarp1

Candy corn


----------



## bobk

Followed by candy corn


----------



## fastwater

X3 on the candy corn


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Think I’ll skip the flea market this morning and go sit in a tree couple hours


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I’m going fishing with Ralf aka bluegrasser And Chris aka Jiggerman going after some more eyes 👀 I will let mine go free as always


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Enjoy your day n good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Think I’ll skip the flea market this morning and go sit in a tree couple hours


sounds like a great idea. morning everyone.


----------



## MagicMarker

Didn’t go hunting stepped outside still raining Went license bureau instead got all plates renewed and my drivers license. Wouldn’t accept my original birth certificate for cdl enhanced driver’s license it had to be a copy from county health dept. went and got one then went back. Could’ve had another nice gun for what everything cost me this morning


----------



## ress

Got some last night









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> Didn’t go hunting stepped outside still raining Went license bureau instead got all plates renewed and my drivers license. Wouldn’t accept my original birth certificate for cdl enhanced driver’s license it had to be a copy from county health dept. went and got one then went back. Could’ve had another nice gun for what everything cost me this morning


What would they do if you had been born out of state? Could be hell to get a copy from the health dept.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Got some last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Still raining in NE Ohio.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Snakecharmer said:


> Still raining in NE Ohio.


Not much rain to speak of for the last couple of hours here in Medina...mist at most.


----------



## Lazy 8

1 1/2 here in central OH. But it rained all day long.


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> Got some last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Dang Ress, time to clean that rain gauge. Looks like it’s been raining mud. You waiting on your wife to do it?


----------



## sherman51

good morning all you lazy rejects. man this place is quiet. you all got to have something to say.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Everyone have a great day.
Good luck


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## Smitty82

Mornin


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning. Foggy and wet here this morning. Bought another old hopper wagon yesterday to make another rolling cabin deer stand on wheels


----------



## Lazy 8

Good, foggy, morning.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good, foggy, morning.


Foggy, good morning 😎


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 457420
> Good morning!


i sure would like to have one of those wrenches.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning. Foggy and wet here this morning. Bought another old hopper wagon yesterday to make another rolling cabin deer stand on wheels


Maybe a dog house on wheels to solve your problem?


----------



## MagicMarker

Sure wouldn’t want to tow all the way to Kentucky


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Maybe a dog house on wheels to solve your problem?


LOL!


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 457426


Bet that'll hold a lot of deers.


----------



## ress

Had a Robin sitting on that rain gauge last spring and pooping in it. Asked the wifey if I could use her tooth brush to clean it out but she said to use my =ick..lol


----------



## Hatchetman

ress said:


> Had a Robin sitting on that rain gauge last spring and pooping in it. Asked the wifey if I could use her tooth brush to clean it out but she said to use my =ick..lol




And just how deep is that rain gage???


----------



## bobk

Hatchetman said:


> And just how deep is that rain gage???


Beat me to it. Looks like 2.5 inches is all that's needed


----------



## ress

Oh it's a whooper.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Oh it's a whooper.


This is why women can't read a tape measure. Or a ruler for that matter.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Bet that'll hold a lot of deers.


Or beers!


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Had a Robin sitting on that rain gauge last spring and pooping in it. Asked the wifey if I could use her tooth brush to clean it out but she said to use my =ick..lol





bobk said:


> Beat me to it. Looks like 2.5 inches is all that's needed



did she laugh as hard as I did when she said that, LOL. NOW THATS DOWNRIGHT FUNNY.


----------



## 1basshunter

It was a metric ruler and it read 2.5 cm

Sherman it been a long time that everyone is picking on someone else. You should enjoy this for as long as it last... which will not be all that long then it’s back to normal 🤣


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> It was a metric ruler and it read 2.5 cm
> 
> Sherman it been a long time that everyone is picking on someone else. You should enjoy this for as long as it last... which will not be all that long then it’s back to normal 🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> View attachment 457486


Now that there is funny and true!!!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 457488


Eeeeeeyuk!


----------



## ress

Had to click on the warning thing. that was weird. Guess one of the new features?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Beat me to it. Looks like 2.5 inches is all that's needed


Looks like just the very top half is clean. 
May have to put an extension on that 'brush' to hit the bottom ressy.😋


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys!!!! Hay uncle Sherman time is about up on picking on ress! Hope you got some good sleep in you know that you’re going to need it ps drink some coffee your going to need it 😂


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Didn’t get much accomplished yesterday it was too nice a day so jumped on the bike and rode couple hundred miles in a big circle


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Got some last night
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Does your wife know? Braggart.


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen--- up n at-them.








Thought I Might be able to wet wade all the way to Nov but looks like some cooler stuff coming

Good luck and good fishing


----------



## ress

Got more rain coming tonight. Don't know if the gauge will hold it all. It's only 6 inches deep.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Late mornin to ya fellars...


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good Morning gentlemen--- up n at-them.
> View attachment 457499
> 
> Thought I Might be able to wet wade all the way to Nov but looks like some cooler stuff coming
> 
> Good luck and good fishing


Awesome picture.


----------



## bobk

I ordered 2 tacos. Didn’t get any napkins but I’m probably good on the hot sauce. Smh.


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> Does your wife know? Braggart.


Ask the rain gauge.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 457522
> View attachment 457522


Someone finally caught the infamous White Snapper! The Moby Dick of OGF. ( Looks like a sea turtle though)


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boy.. Will be going after bullwinkle today


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a wonderful day today


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Probably gonna wear the waders today--- cooled down a bit overnight.
Good luck and good fishing/hunting


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. For those not retired. ITS SATURDAY. For the rest of us everydays a Saturday. Have a good one


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning boy.. Will be going after bullwinkle today


Put the 'smack down' on him BK.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. Can you believe we have a winter storm Billy moving across the northern Rockies. 
This week I don't think it'll get out of the 50's here.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning gents. Can you believe we have a winter storm Billy moving across the northern Rockies.
> This week I don't think it'll get out of the 50's here.


Soooo...'Billy' is travelin the Rockies?


----------



## fastwater

Neighbor bought warehouse full of items.
Called me and I got 10 of these for $400:








Have two left...$40 each.
Who wants em...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Neighbor bought warehouse full of items.
> Called me and I got 10 of these for $400:
> View attachment 457544
> 
> Have two left...$40 each.
> Who wants em...


Hey Stacy. I want em please


----------



## fastwater

They are yours.
BH wanted a couple...I kept 4...will hook him up with 2 of mine.


----------



## 1basshunter

Yes yes yes I’ll be glad to get them


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Yes yes yes I’ll be glad to get them


Two are yours BH.
All are spoken for...may be more, including electric in the near future.
Enjoy ST, BH,HM and bobk!


----------



## 1basshunter

Thanks fastwater


----------



## garhtr

Sure was a beautiful morning








Gonna knock the rust off a spinning reel this evening








Loving fall !
Good luck out there.


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> View attachment 457563
> 
> Sure was a beautiful morning
> View attachment 457564
> 
> Gonna knock the rust off a spinning reel this evening
> View attachment 457565
> 
> Loving fall !
> Good luck out there.


I didn't know that deer fish?


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Two are yours BH.
> All are spoken for...may be more, including electric in the near future.
> Enjoy ST, BH,HM and bobk!


Hey were is mine?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Recycled some cans this morning...Only got 30 cents a pound for the aluminum and 5,5 cents for some steel. Got enough for a meal at McDonalds.


----------



## 0utwest

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey were is mine?


Yeah i missed them too .


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> It was a metric ruler and it read 2.5 cm
> 
> Sherman it been a long time that everyone is picking on someone else. You should enjoy this for as long as it last... which will not be all that long then it’s back to normal 🤣


I'm savoring every minute. a little piece goes a long way. I like old ress but give him as much he(( as possible as long as it gets me some relief.



1basshunter said:


> View attachment 457488


ooooh that ran cold chills down my spine.



fastwater said:


> Two are yours BH.
> All are spoken for...may be more, including electric in the near future.
> Enjoy ST, BH,HM and bobk!


manuals are ok I used them for 30+ yrs before investing in a set of good electrics. boy, I kicked my own a$$ so many times for not switching sooner. i use 12# weights and by hand, they get tiring as heck to crank them up by hand. now all I do is hit the switch and let the rigger do the work. if you do get some let me know what you got and how much. i would love to have another set.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> I'm savoring every minute. a little piece goes a long way. I like old ress but give him as much he(( as possible as long as it gets me some relief.


He's been awful quiet. I bet he got more last night. 




Rain that is.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

If someone needs 1. PM me


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Thanks fastwater


You plan on helping the state get buckeye lake dredged I see!?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> If someone needs 1. PM me


I 'm looking for a "10"


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## sherman51

congrats garhtr on the big 600. and you got it without sniping.


----------



## garhtr

Been a long time since I heard this.
https://youtu.be/uTiUdZ
y-4lo
Anyone else old enough to remember it? I always enjoyed it around Halloween when I was kid. Enjoy n Good luck


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> Been a long time since I heard this.
> https://youtu.be/uTiUdZ
> y-4lo
> Anyone else old enough to remember it? I always enjoyed it around Halloween when I was kid. Enjoy n Good luck


I was expecting monster mash....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Speaking of Halloween.... What is the worst candy?

I always hated Good & Plenty and Peter Paul Mounds Bar & Almond Joy... Those always got passed to my mother. Give me a Snickers any day.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> . What is the worst candy?


Those orange Circus Peanuts


----------



## MagicMarker

Candy corn


----------



## Snakecharmer

Necco Wafers


----------



## Lazy 8

I LOVE Almond Joy's.
I HATE black licorice.
I can still remember going trick or treating as a young Lazy. This one old house we would go to had an old lady living there. This house was an old mansion with an actual belfry. It was part of the Underground Railroad. 
Well the old lady gave everybody a teaspoon full of candy corn in our bags. She was tight I'm telling ya. Put a lump of coal up her butt and a week later, pull out a diamond. That's tight. 
She died a few years later with a fortune. I know why.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Hey were is mine?





0utwest said:


> Yeah i missed them too .


Neither of you missed out.
Figured at that price you'ns would want them so already put you both 2ea back.

0utwest, he still has your electrics saved for you when you get here to hunt.
BK...As per our conversation a couple weeks ago, you are first on the list for electrics when he gets more.
PS...you still owe me a fishin trip.



sherman51 said:


> manuals are ok I used them for 30+ yrs before investing in a set of good electrics. boy, I kicked my own a$$ so many times for not switching sooner. i use 12# weights and by hand, they get tiring as heck to crank them up by hand. now all I do is hit the switch and let the rigger do the work. if you do get some let me know what you got and how much. i would love to have another set.


Most of the guys I know have elect as well.
At $40 a piece, they got these strictly for backups when going on trips in case their elects go down.
Old Indian trick...take the handle off and using a batt. operated cordless impact driver/socket on low speed cuts out all that manual cranking crapola.
Haven't hand cranked a manual since Geronimo taught me that trick when he and I fished the deep crevasses in the Gila River in Arizona back in the day.


----------



## ress

Long John,,,,,,,,,Wait.....That's a donut. Whoppers! Yeah that's my favorite.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Uranus Fudge Factory


The Best Fudge and Other Gifts come from Uranus




www.uranusgeneralstore.com


----------



## 1basshunter

Looks like I’m going to buy this in the spring for fishing on buckeye what do you guys think about it


----------



## ress

scam " Wait there's more" prolly on the next screen shot


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 457611
> Looks like I’m going to buy this in the spring for fishing on buckeye what do you guys think about it


Excellent boat for Buckeye BH.
Deck her out with the right electronics and trolling mtr and you'll be set. And if'n it were me and hit those saugeye like you do, I'd surely go with spot lock on the TM.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Neither of you missed out.
> Figured at that price you'ns would want them so already put you both 2ea back.
> 
> 0utwest, he still has your electrics saved for you when you get here to hunt.
> BK...As per our conversation a couple weeks ago, you are first on the list for electrics when he gets more.
> PS...you still owe me a fishin trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the guys I know have elect as well.
> At $40 a piece, they got these strictly for backups when going on trips in case their elects go down.
> Old Indian trick...take the handle off and using a batt. operated cordless impact driver/socket on low speed cuts out all that manual cranking crapola.
> Haven't hand cranked a manual since Geronimo taught me that trick when he and I fished the deep crevasses in the Gila River in Arizona back in the day.


man your ahead of your time, I never dreamed of using a drill on a manual rigger. YOU DA MAN!


----------



## sherman51

good morning people. have a great day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna go sit in a tree awhile this morning


----------



## garhtr

Good morning n Good luck and good hunting .


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good mornin, another great day to be alive..enjoy


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna go sit in a tree awhile this morning


Good luck to ya M&M.

Mornin all...


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Two are yours BH.
> All are spoken for...may be more, including electric in the near future.
> Enjoy ST, BH,HM and bobk!



I don't have any FW but would be interested in the electric ones if you get em....Let me know


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!!!


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> I don't have any FW but would be interested in the electric ones if you get em....Let me know


Put you two of the manuals back as well.
Have them here with your order of spoons that finally came in.
Also, put you and BK back a set of cannon weights in 6,8,10,12lb. They are $45 for the set. Don't want to ship due to weight. I will bring everything to BH's when we meet to saugeye fish.
BK, can bring yours along with the riggers when I come up. Everyone else that wanted them got there's already. If'n either of you guys don't want em...no problemo....just let me know.

And like BK, you and I have talked about the electrics before and you are on the top of the list with BK for electrics as well.

Here's a pic of the weights:


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Least favorite=candy corn
Favorite=twix


1basshunter said:


> View attachment 457611
> Looks like I’m going to buy this in the spring for fishing on buckeye what do you guys think about it


I think it's perfect for buckeye. My only suggestion would to be get the highest baddest best trolling motor you can get/afford. And the battery power to push it. If you do that. Boat control goes a long way on those windy days we all love so much for saugeye.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Least favorite=candy corn
> Favorite=twix
> 
> I think it's perfect for buckeye. My only suggestion would to be get the highest baddest best trolling motor you can get/afford. And the battery power to push it. If you do that. Boat control goes a long way on those windy days we all love so much for saugeye.


 I’m going to sell my pontoon boat after I get this to fix it up better


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna go sit in a tree awhile this morning


good luck finding the right tree.




Burkcarp1 said:


> Good mornin, another great day to be alive..enjoy


you got that great day to be alive right. any day we're able to get out of bed makes it a great day.


fastwater said:


> Put you two of the manuals back as well.
> Have them here with your order of spoons that finally came in.
> Also, put you and BK back a set of cannon weights in 6,8,10,12lb. They are $45 for the set. Don't want to ship due to weight. I will bring everything to BH's when we meet to saugeye fish.
> BK, can bring yours along with the riggers when I come up. Everyone else that wanted them got there's already. If'n either of you guys don't want em...no problemo....just let me know.
> 
> And like BK, you and I have talked about the electrics before and you are on the top of the list with BK for electrics as well.
> 
> Here's a pic of the weights:
> View attachment 457621


don't forget me on the electrics. i don't know where I'm at on your list but make sure I'm on there.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Hey Sherm ! I think you are on A LOT of people’s list ....😜


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^^^^


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, everybody has to be something. I noticed I've been labeled a discussion starter. Hmm.


----------



## Snakecharmer

M R DUCKS said:


> Uranus Fudge Factory
> 
> 
> The Best Fudge and Other Gifts come from Uranus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uranusgeneralstore.com


I'll pass on youranus fudge.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Put you two of the manuals back as well.
> Have them here with your order of spoons that finally came in.
> Also, put you and BK back a set of cannon weights in 6,8,10,12lb. They are $45 for the set. Don't want to ship due to weight. I will bring everything to BH's when we meet to saugeye fish.
> BK, can bring yours along with the riggers when I come up. Everyone else that wanted them got there's already. If'n either of you guys don't want em...no problemo....just let me know.
> 
> And like BK, you and I have talked about the electrics before and you are on the top of the list with BK for electrics as well.
> 
> Here's a pic of the weights:
> View attachment 457621





Thanks a bunch FW, really looking forward to getting into this Erie Walleye stuff, maybe ol BK can give me a couple lessons....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Basshunter, not sure how fast ya want to tool around on Buckeye but a modified v or a deeper v will give you a dryer, smoother ride when the wind kicks up a bit....just my 2 cents. I been in the boat your looking at...tom


----------



## Burkcarp1

BH I got one that I’ll sell...


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> don't forget me on the electrics. i don't know where I'm at on your list but make sure I'm on there.


You are currently 4th on the list:
HM gets 2
BK gets 2
0utcast gets 2

How many does Sherm want?


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I’m going to sell my pontoon boat after I get this to fix it up better


Check with the dealer you go through and see what they can get your electronics and TM for with the purchase of the boat. Often times you can save a good bit purchasing those items when you buy the boat cause the dealer will give a heavy discount on them to get the boat sale.
Just make sure you get what you want when you first buy so you won't regret settling for less....then have to pay full retail later to get what you want.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You are currently 4th on the list:
> HM gets 2
> BK gets 2
> 0utcast gets 2
> 
> How many does Sherm want?


yep, you might as well mark me down for 2 as well.

good night gents.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys it’s gonna be my first day back to work in a long time


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hopefully your day is a Great One.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Saw 5 does two turkeys yesterday. It’s raining this morning might saw out material for deer stand today


----------



## Hatchetman

Might head to Tappan today and try for some hog saugeye, not sure yet....


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys it’s gonna be my first day back to work in a long time


Don't do it!! It's way overrated. Happy Monday folks. Not you MM, I know it's Saturday again for you.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys it’s gonna be my first day back to work in a long time



it's about time, you've had way too much time on your hands.


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. the wind is blowing the rain is starting to fall, just another beautiful day we get to spend above ground.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys it’s gonna be my first day back to work in a long time


Good morning y'all.
Good luck BH!


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars...



1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys it’s gonna be my first day back to work in a long time


All saugeye at Buckeye are partying today.



Hatchetman said:


> Might head to Yappan today and try for some hog saugeye, not sure yet....


You will have to catch your limit..plus BH's since he has to go back to work today.😜
Good luck HM.



bobk said:


> *Don't do it!! It's way overrated.* Happy Monday folks. Not you MM, I know it's Saturday again for you.


Momma done told him if'n he wants his fancy new boat with all them new fangled bells and whistles...he has to.


----------



## garhtr

The pumpkin I "thought" I would grow








The pumpkins I really grew 
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Catch and release


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> View attachment 457669
> 
> The pumpkin I "thought" I would grow
> View attachment 457670
> 
> The pumpkins I really grew
> Good luck !


Hey, it beats mine. I had some growing down the hill at my MIL's. Last year Mother Nature took care of them and kept them watered...this year, not so much.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Mother Nature took care of them and kept them watered


My punkins sprouted from last years jackolanterns back in the compost pile. My 5 year- old granddaughter was in charge of them and she took the small yellow one home to carve but she has a stubborn streak (no idea where she gets that) and absolutely refused to take the bigger green one. Next year I may attempt to grow her a bigger one but hate to give up the space in my already toooo small garden.
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

I took the mower in early spring before everything started growing and carved out a spot down over the hill into the weed line. That way I wasn't taking up valuable space.


----------



## Lazy 8

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Ain't my horse purdy?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Not raining at the moment. Still deciding wether to sit this morning or not


----------



## sherman51

good morning all you late starters. yesterday was Monday, not today. I've had my 2 cups of coffee but still can't get to moving. going for cup #3 shortly.,


----------



## MagicMarker

Still catch and release. Cute little button buck


----------



## MagicMarker

They’re getting bigger


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Not raining at the moment. Still deciding wether to sit this morning or not


If you sit this one out, that deer ain't a gonna choot itself?


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m in tree. Had a doe that little button buck and that 8 walk by so far. Looking for his daddy for a couple weeks yet before I lower my standards


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Cute little button buck


He would a been good to eat 
Last week of Oct is probably my favorite time to be in the woods .
Enjoy n good luck and good hunting


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> I’m in tree. Had a doe that little button buck and that 8 walk by so far. Looking for his daddy for a couple weeks yet before I lower my standards


Good luck MM. Hope your phone ringer is on silent.


----------



## Lazy 8

@M R DUCKS


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys off to work and then some fishing


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys off to work and then some fishing



have fun at both.

good morning men, and women if we have any.


----------



## MagicMarker

good morning guys. Not raining at the moment. Gonna go sit couple hours. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning All !
Enjoy this day --- lotta rain tomorrow.
Good luck and good fishing/hunting.


----------



## Hatchetman

Headin for Piedmont to harass some saugeyes....


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning. I'm headed to the kitchen to harass another cup of coffee.


----------



## Lil' Rob

MagicMarker said:


> good morning guys. Not raining at the moment. Gonna go sit couple hours. Good luck to anyone else out


Going to the same here soon...sit out in a stand for the evening.


----------



## Lazy 8

Pretty sure it's going to start raining sometime tonight and rain all dadgum day long tomorrow. Not looking good for you trick or treaters tomorrow.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Not looking good for you trick or treaters tomorrow.


T or T is Saturday in my hood, weather looks okay.
We normally get nearly a hundred but I wonder how many little spooks we'll get this time around.








Wife just rolled in from Costco with 90 full size bars and a box of chips, I'll likely gain 10 lbs next week if traffic is slow.
She also had TP and paper towels we didn't need and I ticked her off cause I called her a hoarder and I refused to touch it or carry it into the house.
Wish me luck


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> T or T is Saturday in my hood, weather looks okay.
> We normally get nearly a hundred but I wonder how many little spooks we'll get this time around.
> View attachment 457767
> 
> Wife just rolled in from Costco with 90 full size bars and a box of chips, I'll likely gain 10 lbs next week if traffic is slow.
> *She also had TP and paper towels we didn't need and I ticked her off cause I called her a hoarder and I refused to touch it or carry it into the house.*
> Wish me luck


Better stash a couple rolls. 
She might not let you use any of that TP.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> She might not let you use any of that TP.


 then I won't catch her any more fish--- plus I got a yard plum full of colorful soft maple leaves.
She's a worrier and in March/April came home with 40 lbs of frozen chicken legs n quarters (we're still eating it) Thinks a shut down or election trouble is coming and swears I'll end up thanking her for stocking up.


----------



## M R DUCKS

IT’s 2020 ! give a TP roll out to the trick or treaters....


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> then I won't catch her any more fish--- plus I got a yard plum full of colorful soft maple leaves.
> She's a worrier and in March/April came home with 40 lbs of frozen chicken legs n quarters (we're still eating it) Thinks a shut down or election trouble is coming and swears I'll end up thanking her for stocking up.


With all that chocolate that you're gonna end up eating, I'm thinkin you're gonna need that TP before she needs some fish,


----------



## Lazy 8

X


garhtr said:


> T or T is Saturday in my hood, weather looks okay.
> We normally get nearly a hundred but I wonder how many little spooks we'll get this time around.
> View attachment 457767
> 
> Wife just rolled in from Costco with 90 full size bars and a box of chips, I'll likely gain 10 lbs next week if traffic is slow.
> She also had TP and paper towels we didn't need and I ticked her off cause I called her a hoarder and I refused to touch it or carry it into the house.
> Wish me luck


Quit pulling on the tigers tail.


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> T or T is Saturday in my hood, weather looks okay.
> We normally get nearly a hundred but I wonder how many little spooks we'll get this time around.
> View attachment 457767
> 
> Wife just rolled in from Costco with 90 full size bars and a box of chips, I'll likely gain 10 lbs next week if traffic is slow.
> She also had TP and paper towels we didn't need and I ticked her off cause I called her a hoarder and I refused to touch it or carry it into the house.
> Wish me luck



I'll wish you luck but it's not nice to pi$$ off mother nature or mama.

an early good morning.


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Gentlemen.
Rain in my neighborhood.
Good luck n enjoy your day.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys it’s going to be a great day today after work I’m going fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Think I’ll sit in the house today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i guess ill go to work


----------



## Saugeye Tom

what do the little blue stars mean on the avitar and how did yall get the American flags ???


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> what do the little blue stars mean on the avitar and how did yall get the American flags ???


20 bucks gets you the star. (Premium memeber) You have the flag.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Basshunter..thin







king of you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

And this too


----------



## 1basshunter

Looks like I’m gonna have to give into Tom’s peer pressure This will be the first beer I’ve ever drank


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys gonna go sit in tree awhile. Looks like rains over. Only thing I got done yesterday was put my bike on the lift and got oil and filter changed


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## Snakecharmer

Wet Morning Guys. Good to be alive.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bang before Sherm snipes me.


----------



## bobk

Happy Friday boys. Off to Middletown this morning for a funeral.  Make every day count.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Off to Middletown this morning for a funeral.


Condolences Bk .


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. if i had got on ogf i would have sniped ol snake. i was up but piddling around and drinking my coffee when I should have checked everything out on ogf. congrats snake.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all.


----------



## garhtr

Last one--- went down with Biscuits n gravy a.m.
Got a few peppers to haul in and dry but--- sadly the gardening is over.
Good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Basshunter..thin
> View attachment 457819
> king of you


That’s some nasty stuff, right there.🤮🤮


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobk said:


> Happy Friday boys. Off to Middletown this morning for a funeral.  Make every day count.


Sorry for your loss. Nice of you to pay your respects in these times. I have always felt it was important to be there for friends and family.


----------



## garhtr

Check out that Beautiful moon.








And








Happy Halloween !


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Sgirl

bassplayer said:


> Good morning!!! Note to self,,,,don't take your evening dose of Lasix too late


Pee all night??


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys, going to be a great day!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning guys, going to be a great day!


You're up early. Good morning All.. Happy Halloween.


----------



## bassplayer

Sgirl said:


> Pee all night??


Yep!!!


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning and Happy Halloween!!! I've got 31 degrees this mornin'....time fer some bacon and eggs, and coffee. Not neccessarily in that order


----------



## Snakecharmer

32 here in NE Ohio


----------



## Burkcarp1

Looks like Sherm is sleeping in


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back in stand again. Saw a big one last night out of range just at dark. Gonna go pick up another woodmizer sawmill this afternoon I found on Craig’s list yesterday. Priced at half of what it’s worth. Probably resale it


----------



## garhtr

Good morning all !
Frost on the pumpkin here. Happy Halloween n eat a lot a candy.
Enjoy !


----------



## bassplayer

And 2020 continues to suck...just heard Sean Connery passed away last night at 90....Rest in peace 007


----------



## MagicMarker

Probably blame it on Covid


----------



## Karl Wolf

Some homemade seasoned pumpkin seeds sound delicious! Best part of carving pumpkins.


----------



## sherman51

good morning all you young fellers. going to be a beautiful day here today. then rain tomorrow. 



Burkcarp1 said:


> Looks like Sherm is sleeping in


i got up at 3:30 and drank a couple of cups of coffee, checked the mail but didn't get on ogf. I'll try and check it a little earlier in the future.


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> And 2020 continues to suck...just heard Sean Connery passed away last night at 90....Rest in peace 007


----------



## ress

Crazy dog enjoying the warm sun. Calling for snow-rain tomorrow









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Walmart pulls an about face? Does the left hand know what the right hand is doing? 








Walmart REVERSES decision to strip guns over election 'civil unrest' fears


WALMART has suddenly flipped its order to strip guns and ammunition from shelves just a DAY after demanding their removal over election “civil unrest” fears. Demand for firearms has skyrocketed thi…




www.google.com


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> Crazy dog enjoying the warm sun. Calling for snow-rain tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


That kind of figures I hear a dog are a lot like their master😜


----------



## Lazy 8

Got a Full "Blue" Moon out there tonight. Only happens every 19 years. 
Watch out for Werewolves...


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Got a Full "Blue" Moon out there tonight. Only happens every 19 years.
> Watch out for Werewolves...


Yep...it's shining through the window as we write.
Got the whole yard and woods lit up.
Should really spark the rut well.
Gonna be hangin in the tree every chance I get for the next couple a weeks.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yep...it's shining through the window as we write.
> Got the whole yard and woods lit up.
> Should really spark the rut well.
> Gonna be hangin in the tree every chance I get for the next couple a weeks.


If'n your a gonna be hanging from the tree, I'm a gonna call you Batwawa.


----------



## sherman51

good morning early this morning. but I'll be going back to bed shortly.


----------



## sherman51

well I'm up to stay this time so a second good morning to you all. going to do coffee now.,


----------



## Karl Wolf

sherman51 said:


> well I'm up to stay this time so a second good morning to you all. going to do coffee now.,


Heck,I'm just about to sleep finally.

Gonna spend next 2 nights up in Rochester,NY.
Hopefully they stay calm up there during the election, things got a little roudy up there over the last few months.

Anyone wanna pick me up and hit oak orchard creek on Monday? Lol

Goodnight


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars.
Moon has still got things lit up bright this mornin.
Gonna be a good day.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Have a blessed day doing whatever you're doing.
Good luck !


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!!! It's warmer than yesterday morning....49 degrees


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna play with other sawmill I bought see if I can get it going. Hasn’t been used last 4-5 years


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna play with other sawmill I bought see if I can get it going. Hasn’t been used last 4-5 years


May as well...to windy to hang in a tree today.
Was gonna go out but there's a steady strong wind here and weather guru said winds gusting up to 30-40mph as day continues.
Good luck with the new mill.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gentlemen. This is going to be one of those weird days where the temperature goes backwards. It'll get colder as the day goes on. 29 tonight in central OH. Brrr


----------



## Karl Wolf

Yeah, over here in PA right now. Woke up an hour before my alarm went off because of the cold. Hate wasting that cash idling my truck.


----------



## ress

Bought at a auction yesterday for 30 bucks! They are over 200 new and looks like used once. Now if I can get momma to pull it around the yard the grass will be be nice and thick next year for her to mow.lol
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning gentlemen. This is going to be one of those weird days where the temperature goes backwards. It'll get colder as the day goes on. 29 tonight in central OH. Brrr


Yep...finally fired the outside boiler up yesterday and lowered temp on propane furnace. Shut off electric to hot water tank as well.
Tis the season.
Was out earlier and heard what sounded like a good size tree come down out in the woods.
Time to get the chainsaw out and make more little pieces out of big ones.


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Bought at a auction yesterday for 30 bucks! They are over 200 new and looks like used once. Now if I can get momma to pull it around the yard the grass will be be nice and thick next year for her to mow.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Thinkin that if'n you would make her a nice padded leather harness and give it to her for Christmas that she would be more inclined to do so.


----------



## Karl Wolf

ress said:


> Bought at a auction yesterday for 30 bucks! They are over 200 new and looks like used once. Now if I can get momma to pull it around the yard the grass will be be nice and thick next year for her to mow.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Is that a pole for handing out candy? Now that's true improvisation!


----------



## ress

Yeah. Golf ball retriever. We both work in a nursing home that has Covid. With my heart issues we don't take a chance. The kids thought it was cool although they didn't know what it was. Some dads said that their's got wrapped around a tree!


----------



## Karl Wolf

ress said:


> Yeah. Golf ball retriever. We both work in a nursing home that has Covid. With my heart issues we don't take a chance. The kids thought it was cool although they didn't know what it was. Some dads said that their's got wrapped around a tree!


Even with the heart issues you were dealing that candy to the kids.
That's caring for them kids.
I've always enjoyed handing out candy myself.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snowing here in ne Ohio, actually getting a little white🤮


----------



## ress

Punkin seeds are ready. Real good while still warm!
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

ress said:


> Punkin seeds are ready. Real good while still warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


My favorite snack. Store bought are absolutely inedible compared to homemade. Seething jealousy


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 0utwest

Got this 9 point this morning while still hunting in the wind and rain , He was doggin a doe pretty good and got lucky when she brought him by at 35yds while i was standing next to a tree .


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Karl Wolf

Well guys,after a little research I found the large corporation that owns OGF. 

Through the contact option I sent them an email explaining a little about myself,a handful of ideas regarding growing OGF in a positive engagement fashion and giving it some more options to make it feel more like a "club" or real fishing organization, other than just a corporate run website for basic ad revenue. 

I'm truly keeping my fingers crossed as even a small foot in the door is one step closer to possibly having a career promoting the fisheries of our beautiful state and nation. 

Wish me luck please.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Got this 9 point this morning while still hunting in the wind and rain , He was doggin a doe pretty good and got lucky when she brought him by at 35yds while i was standing next to a tree .
> View attachment 457951


Great job...you da man!  
Backstraps on the grill shortly.


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Got this 9 point this morning while still hunting in the wind and rain , He was doggin a doe pretty good and got lucky when she brought him by at 35yds while i was standing next to a tree .
> View attachment 457951


nice buck there outwest.


----------



## sherman51

top of the morning guys. i'll get some sleep later.


----------



## sherman51

wakey, wakey, all you sleepy heads. it's going to be another beautiful sunny day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys looks like another morning in the stand. Got the other mill up and running yesterday. Tune up oil and filter change. Will be putting this one up for sale


----------



## bobberbucket

sherman51 said:


> wakey, wakey, all you sleepy heads. it's going to be another beautiful sunny day.











It’s glorious outside!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys just got done fishing today and got 4 eyes off to work and then back to fishing 🙃


----------



## Snakecharmer

Nice Buck Mike! Good Fishing Rob. Have to clean up the yard after all the wind yesterday - one tree down plus some big branches.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning guys !
Yard work here for me also--- but things sure could be worse.
Enjoy your day wherever and whatever n good luck.


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> Good morning guys !
> Yard work here for me also--- but things sure could be worse.
> Enjoy your day wherever and whatever n good luck.


Yes, a 26 yr old male was killed yesterday in Mentor when his truck was hit by a falling tree on Lake Shore Blvd.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Well shucks. I was about to drop my trailer and bobtail off to seabreaze pier here in Rochester,NY to do a little casting. Did my research last night and was going to go and cast until dark. 

Broker just called me and said my load was canceled for tomorrow but offered me another one leaving now.

I was looking forward to a couple hours on the shore of lake Ontario but gotta get them miles.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Out here at a farm in the finger lakes area picking up some kale/cabbage and I see this in their restroom. 
Never seen this before. They got condoms in their water table?


----------



## Lazy 8

During these stressful times I think we all need to relax, just like ol Paul here...


----------



## Karl Wolf

Now that's comdey!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Karl Wolf said:


> Out here at a farm in the finger lakes area picking up some kale/cabbage and I see this in their restroom.
> Never seen this before. They got condoms in their wate.r table?
> 
> View attachment 458015


Where in the Finger Lakes?
Probably from people using latex gloves for covid protection.

Check out the white deer along 96A Romulus. Taughannock Falls is cool.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Snakecharmer said:


> Where in the Finger Lakes? Check out the white deer along 96A Romulus.


Already headed down to Georgia now.
Love the finger lakes region though.

Drove past the coolest looking lake ever on us15 in PA a bit ago. Thiago or something. Lake had a mountain cut in half to connect the sections


----------



## Snakecharmer

Karl Wolf said:


> Already headed down to Georgia now.
> Love the finger lakes region though.
> 
> Drove past the coolest looking lake ever on us15 in PA a bit ago. Thiago or something. Lake had a mountain cut in half to connect the sections
> View attachment 458017


Ovid on your map is near near the herd of white deer. The old Seneca Army Depot.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Snakecharmer said:


> Ovid on your map is near near the herd of white deer. The old Seneca Army Depot.


Never seen a white deer.
Did see a piebald one year out on bluegrass island Maumee run


----------



## 1basshunter

Just got done fishing again today got 3 eyes all on a flicker shad size 5 Fire tiger


----------



## Snakecharmer

Karl Wolf said:


> Never seen a white deer.
> Did see a piebald one year out on bluegrass island Maumee run


My avatar was from there ( the Depot.).


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> My avatar was from there ( the Depot.).


Fake news😂


----------



## 1basshunter

Hey Sherman, are you feeling OK? All you’ve been doing lately is getting up drinking coffee and then it seems like you going into hibernation till tomorrow it’s like the movie Groundhog Day


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Fake news😂


 215 feet straight down.........


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hey Sherman, are you feeling OK? All you’ve been doing lately is getting up drinking coffee and then it seems like you going into hibernation till tomorrow it’s like the movie Groundhog Day


just don't have a lot to write about. I'm going to say more tomorrow for sure. have to keep you on your toes bh.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> just don't have a lot to write about. I'm going to say more tomorrow for sure. have to keep you on your toes bh.


Hopefully more that a snipe...


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Karl Wolf

Snakecharmer said:


> My avatar was from there ( the Depot.).


Every time I see your avatar its reminds me of a deer I saw in "the big bend area of Texas.
It appears as though your deer avatar has something in its mouth.

One night cruising on I-10 I my trainee and I both swear we saw a buck with a rattlesnake dangling from its mouth on the shoulder.
Could have been a vine of sorts but really looked like a big rattlesnake to me.
I even googled it and said its possible.


----------



## fastwater

Listening toooo...some of this:





Mornin ya'll!


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Headed for the stand again. Saw two basket 8s and a couple does yesterday. Gonna keep my standards high at least another week


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning boys! Headed to the farm a little later after I take care of an important thing this morning.....


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Morning boys! Headed to the farm a little later after I take care of an important thing this morning.....


Hope the line is short and the buck is big.


----------



## 1basshunter

good morning gentlemen, I hope you all have a wonderful day today. It’s voting day so remember to vote the same way I do and you all will feel better about your kid future....


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

Good morning guys !
Wife and I weren't the first in line but we were close, afterward she treated me to Bob Evens--- pretty good start to the day 
Good luck and enjoy your day.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Had to wait 2 minutes to get in the building. Five minutes to sign in. Two minutes to vote. Being an American. Priceless.


----------



## G.lock

Busiest poll I've ever seen, well handled. Maybe ten minutes, done.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Done, I did my part.😁


----------



## Saugeyefisher

In and out in 15 minutes here in groveport


----------



## M R DUCKS

in line for 1 hour plus 10ish- 11ish...rural area, SW Franklin Co.
think it could have been handled better, it is what it is.... mother and 2 kids behind me were the biggest annoyance.....


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Lazy 8

2 hours round trip for me. Polling location is 2 - 3 miles from house. Pretty good sized line. Time well spent.


----------



## bobk

Thanks for waiting in line UT.


----------



## ress

dropped mine off 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Nauti cat

One word absentee


----------



## G.lock

Get set-800
Calling Sherm!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I am hearing the walpole Indian tribe is wanting to commercial fish the great lake st clair....ugh


----------



## Saugeye Tom

This could ruin a great fisherie


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## ditchdigger

Went to the polls here in Marlboro Twp. at 1:00. No line at all! 🇺🇸


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> This could ruin a great fisherie




Good thing Ol Bill was in line to vote or buying a used motor home or you wouldn't of gotten 22,800....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys, headed to my tree...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna go sit awhile myself.


----------



## bobberbucket

Soon as I finish this workday I’ll be headed south to spend 4 days in my favorite tree. A pattern I plan to continue the rest of the month. Work 3 days and hunt 4 I like it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MORNIG


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys!!!!’ Fishing was poor this morning got 2 eyes but I’ll be back at it again after work


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars!
Gonna be a great day today...


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy your day no matter where it finds you.
Good luck !


----------



## sherman51

good morning and good luck to you all.


----------



## Karl Wolf

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys!!!!’ Fishing was poor this morning got 2 eyes but I’ll be back at it again after work


Two eyes seems normal for a man to have.
Although I've always thought eye patches look kinda cool.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 458088


Remember those seeds?


----------



## Snakecharmer

What a beautiful day...Too bad I had yard chores to do. Hope to get the rod out tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Snakecharmer said:


> What a beautiful day...Too bad I had yard chores to do. Hope to get the rod out tomorrow or Friday.


Where ya thinkin about going?


----------



## 1basshunter

Just got done fishing today it was a great time to fish got 4 wipers and 3eyes lost a really nice wiper also


----------



## Karl Wolf

1basshunter said:


> Just got done fishing today it was a great time to fish got 4 wipers and 3eyes lost a really nice wiper also


Now that's a peachy keen day!


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Just got done fishing today it was a great time to fish got 4 wipers and 3eyes lost a really nice wiper also



the big one always gets away. how do you think it got to be the big one? LOL.


----------



## fastwater

What lurks below:


https://www.irishcentral.com/roots/history/the-real-life-jaws-the-new-jersey-shark-attacks-1916e


----------



## fastwater

The Jersey man eater:








The real-life “Jaws” - New Jersey shark attacks in 1916 | IrishCentral.com


Following the death of Arthur Medici (26) from a shark attack off Cape Cod, memories of the most vicious shark of all time who terrorized New Jersey back in 1916 are recalled.




www.irishcentral.com


----------



## sherman51

i guess this is good night. but as I just got up it could be good morning. nope I'm going to call it good night and go back to bed.


----------



## sherman51

sherman51 said:


> i guess this is good night. but as I just got up it could be good morning. nope I'm going to call it good night and go back to bed.


well, I called it 100% right, because this is good morning friends.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Nice run of weather for fishermen but maybe a little mild for rabbit/deer hunters, try tomake the most of it.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back in stand this morning. 2 basket 8s and a doe 7 turkeys yesterday. Auction this afternoon


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys, will be an awesome day Again...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> The Jersey man eater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real-life “Jaws” - New Jersey shark attacks in 1916 | IrishCentral.com
> 
> 
> Following the death of Arthur Medici (26) from a shark attack off Cape Cod, memories of the most vicious shark of all time who terrorized New Jersey back in 1916 are recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.irishcentral.com


Fastwawa, this reminds me of living in Florida. Pinellas Co. It was a 10 min drive to the beach. I never went far out in the gulf. I new Jaws and his buddies were out there somewhere. 
Then when fishing freshwater, you have the gators. If it's a retention pond in an apartment community or anywhere and you can't see the bottom, just treat it like there's a gator or two in there. 
When I first got down there back in the mid 80's I used to go bass fishing in Lake Seminole. All I had at the time was a canoe. I'd paddle out at sunrise and see the gators coming out in front of me. Maybe a half dozen. Many times I thought, hey, dumbarse, what the heck are you doing. But I never had any issues.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 458155


Hmmm, I think I'll try that on the hills. Osha compliant.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, this reminds me of living in Florida. Pinellas Co. It was a 10 min drive to the beach. I never went far out in the gulf. I new Jaws and his buddies were out there somewhere.
> Then when fishing freshwater, you have the gators. If it's a retention pond in an apartment community or anywhere and you can't see the bottom, just treat it like there's a gator or two in there.
> When I first got down there back in the mid 80's I used to go bass fishing in Lake Seminole. All I had at the time was a canoe. I'd paddle out at sunrise and see the gators coming out in front of me. Maybe a half dozen. Many times I thought, hey, dumbarse, what the heck are you doing. But I never had any issues.


Yep...many memories of the Gators and cottonmouth infested waters in Fla. on the Kissimmee chain of lakes.
Also, many years ago, had an old buddy(Bill) here from Ohio that got a job at NASA and moved to Brevard Co. Fla. He couldn't wait to get there...so excited about beaches/ swimmin/fishin in the ocean which he ended up doing a bunch of...especially swimming in the ocean for the first couple months.
Within a couple months, he became friends with a local co-worker. They were talkin about swimmin in the ocean and friend told him he hasn't swam in the ocean since he was a kid. 
Bill asked him why. The local told Bill he would show him rather than tell him. They made a date for friend to pick Bill up. They headed to a small local airstrip.
Seems friend had his pilots license...had his own chopper and he and Bill took flight for a day of what turned out to be aquatic sight seeing. They spent the day cruising shorelines and many beach areas.
As they cruised, friend pointed out many,many very large dark spots on the shoreline floors in anywhere from 3'- 15' of water which were sharks either cruising or laying. Some of these Sharks were very close to beach areas...a few in beach areas. Friend just wanted to educate Bill on just how many sharks cruised/layed in shallow waters during the day...even close to many beach goers completely unaware what's around them.
After a day of flying, with Bill amazed with what he had just witnessed, they land back at the strip. 
As their conversation continued, Bill asked friend what made him stop swimming in the ocean as a kid.
Friend pulled his pant leg up and showed Bill ugly scars and hunk of meat taken out of his calf. He was attacked by a sand shark in about 3' of water at a crowded public beach.

Bill would'nt swim in the ocean from then on...but loved going shark fishin at night from shore


----------



## Karl Wolf

Caught a cast lengths out from shore.
After catching so many sharks and rays off the beach, I stopped going out further than waist deep when the water was strained or at twighlight.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saw a small racked buck chasing two does this morning around 10:00am. I was only armed with a piece of Ash so they're still running..


----------



## Lazy 8

After living in Pinellas Co. we moved about 20 miles west of Orlando. Minneola. About 20 miles south of Leesburg. Now in Leesburg is the Harris chain of lakes. South of the chain is Little Lake Harris where they held one of the Bassmasters challenge. I never fished that chain because we had the Clermont chain of lakes. Lake/canal/lake/canal and all the canals were no wake zones. Cypress trees on both sides of the canal with their canopies touching and Spanish moss hanging everywhere. 
I would fish those canals out of my 12' semi bee and a trolling motor. 
It's amazing how many gators and snakes you can sneak up on going thru those canals in stealth mode. I saw some snakes with a girth as big as my forearm and I'm a big ol WV country boy.
While I was told it could happen, I never had a snake drop off a tree into my boat.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 458155


BC, I'll see your ladder equalizer and raise you a Hillbilly Haft. 
Chop Chop


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> After living in Pinellas Co. we moved about 20 miles west of Orlando. Minneola. About 20 miles south of Leesburg. Now in Leesburg is the Harris chain of lakes. South of the chain is Little Lake Harris where they held one of the Bassmasters challenge. I never fished that chain because we had the Clermont chain of lakes. Lake/canal/lake/canal and all the canals were no wake zones. Cypress trees on both sides of the canal with their canopies touching and Spanish moss hanging everywhere.
> I would fish those canals out of my 12' semi bee and a trolling motor.
> It's amazing how many gators and snakes you can sneak up on going thru those canals in stealth mode. I saw some snakes with a girth as big as my forearm and I'm a big ol WV country boy.
> *While I was told it could happen, I never had a snake drop off a tree into my boat.*


The fellar and I that I used to go to Fla with every year were fishin the St John's up around Ocala many years ago. Had a boat with three guys in it around the corner from us back in a cove. Heard a guy scream, "snake fell in the boat" then there were two gunshots...the next thing we heard was..."you shot holes in the boat...get to the bank".
My buddy fired the big mtr up and up the lake we went.


----------



## Burkcarp1

You guys got more nerve than I got, going through the bayou.....when I think of Florida I think of beaches and the ocean.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> You guys got more nerve than I got, going through the bayou.....when I think of Florida I think of beaches and the ocean.


The gators didn't bother me much,..it was those cottonmouths I didn't like. On a couple occasions, had a few that tried to actually get in the boat. Also caught a few fishin with wild shiners.

Ole boy I know from KY has a son that went down to Fla. for spring break with a bunch of his buddy's.
His dad told him not to go jumpin in any ponds on the way there or back. On the way down...somewhere around Valdosta in the middle of nowhere, the car overheated along the freeway. They pulled over letting car cool down. While they were waiting, they spotted a small farm pond and went a jumped in. Boy got hit by a CM, ended up spendin spring break in the hospital.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here's a little motivation for you deer hunters...Veterans Day 2011


----------



## sherman51

another day another dollar, maybe,


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys. Another morning in a tree today. Still seeing small bucks and does to keep it interesting. Good luck to everyone else out


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. good luck to all you hunters and fishermen out there today. may the animal gods be with you and the one god bring you success.


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Gentlemen
Enjoy this day regardless of where it finds you.
Good luck and good fishing/hunting !


----------



## 1basshunter

Well after a lot of running around and stopping by fastwater house to get some spoons. ( thanks Stacy) lazy and I Went fishing!! It was a great time for fishing and Catching up on other stuff I will post a couple pictures for you all to enjoy


----------



## 1basshunter

This one was lazy’s














and this little one was mine


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry for the Double post of Lazy’s fish it was a very nice one congratulations Lazy


----------



## bobk

Looks like you guys had a good time. Can’t wait to meet up with you for some trout.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Looks like you guys had a good time. Can’t wait to meet up with you for some trout.


We will also have a good time


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Karl Wolf said:


> View attachment 458163
> Caught a cast lengths out from shore.
> After catching so many sharks and rays off the beach, I stopped going out further than waist deep when the water was strained or at twighlight.


Hey Karl...found your missing truck


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> this little one was mine


















Those little ones are Big Fun !


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey Karl...found your missing truck
> View attachment 458210


Musta been texting on ogf while he was driving.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Musta been texting on ogf while he was driving.


Muhahaha. oh my. I'm in on the next steel trip


----------



## 1basshunter

You are always welcome to come


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Muhahaha. oh my. I'm in on the next steel trip


I'll pi k you up on my way north.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Musta been texting on ogf while he was driving.


Surely not !!!
Especially since this is a public forum and all posts are dated and time stamped.
And any driver out there worth their salt knows that one hiccup...drivers fault or not...when DOT and the attorneys get ahold of proof of texting and driving...won't be pretty for the driver and company's bank account and possibly drivers future driving career.
DOT doesnt play with that infraction...and rightfully so.



bobk said:


> Looks like you guys had a good time. Can’t wait to meet up with you for some trout.





Saugeye Tom said:


> Muhahaha. oh my. I'm in on the next steel trip


Know they had a blast!
Wished I could have went on the trip with them but just had way too many irons in the fire.
Glad we got the custom trout spoons when we got the walleye spoons. Sounds like they worked out.
We all need to get together and plan a trip here shortly.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Muhahaha. oh my. I'm in plotthe next steel trip


I'll pick you up on my way north


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nice day today! They were chomping!


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> I'll pi k you up on my way north.


Don’t forget to pick me up too


----------



## MagicMarker

Got started on the new rolling deer blind


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 458233
> Nice day today! They were chomping!


Way to go!!


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Don’t forget to pick me up too


Will do  and we'll make Tom buy breakfast.
Deer stand is looking good.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 458233
> Nice day today! They were chomping!


They are biting really good at my lake going fishing after work


----------



## Karl Wolf

Was listening to the ol boys at a truck stop dinner down in Alabama this morning. They sure weren't happy with how things are going nationally.

Haven't driven this route for a while,got a chance to stop and eat at my favorite place to eat here in Arkansas.
Nick's BBQ and catfish. Best damn catfish I've ever had and I'll tell ya what, these Arkansas girls got the prettiest accents in all the USA.

Good luck on then bucks and trout boys.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I'll pi k you up on my way north.


Thx brother


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I'll pick you up on my way north


I'll buy breakfast and the gas


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll buy breakfast and the gas


I know you would---- but that's exactly why I'll be buying----


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll buy breakfast and the gas


You can get the breakfast. I’ll get the gas


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> You can get the breakfast. I’ll get the gas


If'n this is gonna be an overnighter you guys want me to bring the smoker so we can smoke up some trout?
We could have one heck of a shore lunch/dinner.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’ll bring along some of those venison snack sticks we made up


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 458233
> Nice day today! They were chomping!


now that's a fine family of eaters right there boys.


----------



## sherman51

good morning all you sleepy heads. another beautiful day on the horizon.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Blessed to have another great day!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday Make the most of it


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Hope this day treats you well, make the most of it and enjoy.
Good luck and good fishing/hunting


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!!!


----------



## 0utwest

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 458233
> Nice day today! They were chomping!


Thanks I had all the gear off the Boat till the Misses seen this ! Guess were going fishing Sunday !


----------



## Snakecharmer

Went to my shed to get the driveway makrers out and heard a rustling in the woods. This 8 pt buck was staring at me for 5 minutes or so. He ended up walking away after sniffing around. I think he caught the scent of a doe and off he went.


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s a nice night for fishing but the fishing is slow so I’m going home to the wife and drink some beer and Watch Ohio State.. the beer drinking is a Direct result of Tom‘s peer pressure thanks Tom👍


----------



## 1basshunter

Tom Tom Tom look what you started


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. getting ready to start home from tn this morning. still having trouble with the heat/air breakers. should be fixed again. as I came down I-75 looked like a butcher shop with all the dead deer.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Gonna be a great day today!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Looks like a great day to fish but I feel kinda bad for the beagle runners and duck hunters. Make the most of it, Enjoy n Good Luck


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys, Stars and moon are out, nice and calm. Just put a pork butt on smoker...it’s a great and blessed day!


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning folks!!! Hope ya'll have a great day!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Great looking morning out there. Make the most of it. Guy up the road has several big nice dead ash trees he gave me, will be several nice logs for the sawmill. So we’ll be playing lumberjack for a couple days


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> The gators didn't bother me much,..it was those cottonmouths I didn't like. On a couple occasions, had a few that tried to actually get in the boat. Also caught a few fishin with wild shiners.
> 
> Ole boy I know from KY has a son that went down to Fla. for spring break with a bunch of his buddy's.
> His dad told him not to go jumpin in any ponds on the way there or back. On the way down...somewhere around Valdosta in the middle of nowhere, the car overheated along the freeway. They pulled over letting car cool down. While they were waiting, they spotted a small farm pond and went a jumped in. Boy got hit by a CM, ended up spendin spring break in the hospital.


One time I'd pulled my little 12 footer out of one of the canals on a dirt ramp. Wasn't nobody around so I walked over to relieve myself before driving home. Weeds were about 3 foot high. I was looking around and when I got done I saw this snake slithering thru the weeds about a foot from my feet. It's torso or girth was as big around as my forearm (I'm a big boy) I never saw it's head or it's tail. I got in my truck and left. Isa good day tater.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wakes,wakey


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sitting in stand couple hours before I go work on some trees. Really nice out now. Sure as hell beats driving a truck. LOL


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 458201
> This one was lazy’s
> View attachment 458201
> View attachment 458206
> and this little one was mine


Thanks brother! This was my best fishing trip this year! Very rewarding!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks brother! This was my best fishing trip this year! Very rewarding!


You and BH go ahead and keep those custom trout spoons.
Think I have about a dozen more extras I'm gonna box up and send to you both.
That outta give ya both a ample supply of ammo for our upcoming OGF get together/trip.


----------



## sherman51

afternoon guys. had to get my blood thinner checked this morning.


----------



## garhtr

Walked right under this one several times and never saw it.
Haven't seen many this year, normally see several.
Only about 8' off the ground, Old wives tale, if Hornets nest is low = cold winter. We'll see !


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> View attachment 458392
> 
> Walked right under this one several times and never saw it.
> Haven't seen many this year, normally see several.
> Only about 8' off the ground, Old wives tale, if Hornets nest is low = cold winter. We'll see !


Have seen a couple this year in this area. One about 16'...the other pushing about 25'.
Could be a snowy winter in this area:
_See how high the hornet’s nest, ‘twill tell how high the snow will rest._


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> See how high the hornet’s nest, ‘twill tell how high the snow will rest.


That's the old saying I was thinking about--- my old brain just couldn't remember it 
This one was fairly small compared to most, wonder if that means anything ?
Most of the nest I find are hanging over water, ---- probably means I fish toooo much. 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> That's the old saying I was thinking about--- my old brain just couldn't remember it
> This one was fairly small compared to most, wonder if that means anything ?
> Most of the nest I find are hanging over water, ---- probably means I fish toooo much.
> Good luck and good fishing


At only 8' how bout taken a plastic trash bag out and collectin that one. 
ST would like to have it for his man cave.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> how bout taken a plastic trash bag out and collectin that one


I'll give it the old college try and it does have a pretty shape. Unfortunately it looks like it's attached to 3 or 4 different small limbs over a deep spot, I might be able to pull it over to the bank with a heavy decoy line, being attached to multi limbs pulling it might tear it. 
If I don't get that one I'll try to snoop out a different one, I climb pretty good for an old man and I ain't been hornet stung in a long long time  
Wish me luck !


----------



## M R DUCKS

Any lurkers ?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Waiting, waiting.....


----------



## M R DUCKS

XXX


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You and BH go ahead and keep those custom trout spoons.
> Think I have about a dozen more extras I'm gonna box up and send to you both.
> That outta give ya both a ample supply of ammo for our upcoming OGF get together/trip.


Schweet! Thanks Fasty!


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> I'll give it the old college try and it does have a pretty shape. Unfortunately it looks like it's attached to 3 or 4 different small limbs over a deep spot, I might be able to pull it over to the bank with a heavy decoy line, being attached to multi limbs pulling it might tear it.
> If I don't get that one I'll try to snoop out a different one, I climb pretty good for an old man and I ain't been hornet stung in a long long time
> Wish me luck !


I like to whack 'em with a tennis racket and run real fast like a cat with turpentine on its butt.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> I'll give it the old college try and it does have a pretty shape. Unfortunately it looks like it's attached to 3 or 4 different small limbs over a deep spot, I might be able to pull it over to the bank with a heavy decoy line, being attached to multi limbs pulling it might tear it.
> If I don't get that one I'll try to snoop out a different one, I climb pretty good for an old man and I ain't been hornet stung in a long long time
> Wish me luck !


Please video this attempt.


----------



## Lazy 8

Like X 4011^^^^^


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Please video this attempt.


😁 I could use a helper you like to volunteer ?
I thought it Strange no hornets were coming or going especially with the warm temps and warm sun on the nest


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> 😁 I could use a helper you like to volunteer ?
> I thought it Strange no hornets were coming or going especially with the warm temps and warm sun on the nest


200 ft. zoom lens and I’m in. 🤥


----------



## Lazy 8

Don't know if I ever told you fellers or not but my ol man was a part time sign painter. Long story short ( it's a great story!) when he died I inherited some of his supplies, like gold and silver leaf. I had this stuff for years and then I had an idea...I took a couple of Tuff Shad, cleaned them up a primed them with some MEK. 
Then I gold leafed one and silver leafed the other. Afterwards I sealed them with clear epoxy. I think they came out purty good for my first attempt. The roughness kinda looks like scales to me. 
Here Musky...Here Musky...


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Please video this attempt.


Ima thinkin that video would look somethin like this:







Lazy 8 said:


> Don't know if I ever told you fellers or not but my ol man was a part time sign painter. Long story short ( it's a great story!) when he died I inherited some of his supplies, like gold and silver leaf. I had this stuff for years and then I had an idea...I took a couple of Tuff Shad, cleaned them up a primed them with some MEK.
> Then I gold leafed one and silver leafed the other. Afterwards I sealed them with clear epoxy. I think they came out purty good for my first attempt. The roughness kinda looks like scales to me.
> Here Musky...Here Musky...


You done good brother!
Thinkin you mighta just found yourself a new hobby.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> You and BH go ahead and keep those custom trout spoons.
> Think I have about a dozen more extras I'm gonna box up and send to you both.
> That outta give ya both a ample supply of ammo for our upcoming OGF get together/trip.


Thanks fastwater my wife used one tonight and got her first fish Ohio saugeye on it


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Ima thinkin that video would look somethin like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You done good brother!
> Thinkin you mighta just found yourself a new hobby.


Oh yea? Wait until I catch a snag and lose a 24 carat plated Musky lure. Whaaaaaaa!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Oh yea? Wait until I catch a snag and lose a 24 carat plated Musky lure. Whaaaaaaa!


You'll have to take BH with ya to be your combo fish finder/lure retriever:


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You'll have to take BH with ya to be your combo fish finder/lure retriever:
> View attachment 458435


Loly lol. Only got one problemo, due to falling off that ladder my right shoulder's all gimped up. I'd hate to go have to tell Mrs. BH that I lost her hubby in the crik. Sorry BH, love ya man.


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys.



M R DUCKS said:


> Waiting, waiting.....


nobody even noticed but me. congrats buddy.

you can pick your friends you can pick your nose but don't pick your friend's nose.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys it’s my Anniversary with my beautiful wife


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna sit couple hours again. Two basket 8s a spike and a doe yesterday. Still waiting. Got the trees ( logs) Cut and hauled. So maybe get back to work on rolling stand again


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys it’s my Anniversary with my beautiful wife


A most 'special' Happy Anniversary to you and momma today.


----------



## Hatchetman

Happy anniversary BH !!


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys.
> nobody even noticed but me. congrats buddy.
> you can pick your friends you can pick your nose but don't pick your friend's nose.


What do you get when you pick a pigs nose?





Ham-boogers


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Congratulations on the anniversary Bh, enjoy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys it’s my Anniversary with my beautiful wife


Congratulations! Buy her some roses.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> Congratulations! Buy her some roses.


Ha ! Catch her a delicious fish or a nice mess of fresh squirrel n gravy to enjoy.  
Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

Thanks guys I’m taking Carmen to the V-Top for dinner tonight


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Congratulations! Buy her some roses.


They are already delivered to her work


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Thanks guys I’m taking Carmen to the V-Top for dinner tonight


Whoa! I was thinking an all you can eat catfish place. You doing it in style!


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys it’s my Anniversary with my beautiful wife


Happy anny. Did you buy her a new pistol or fishing rod.?


----------



## garhtr

Ran into an old friend in the woods today, my old buddy Tudor. I hadn't seen him since Oct 10 th and he was a muddy mess, probably had dug in for winter but these warm temps must have brought him out. He was a hundred yards or so behind the garden but I hiked back home grabbed a banana (his fav) and we shared it on a glorious afternoon in the woods.








He looked to be eating mushrooms but eagerly switched to banana once provided.
Cooler temps coming and I doubt I'll see him again until spring but I assured him he was welcome to eat slugs and crickets from the garden next summer and I'd be sure to have plenty of bananas on hand  
Good luck n Enjoy this weather


----------



## fastwater

Great story garhtr.
Bet Tudor was just as glad to see you...as you him.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Bet Tudor was just as glad to see you...as you him.


Thanks, he did seem to perk up a bit when I showed up with fresh fruit 
Hope He and I make another winter.
Good luck n enjoy


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys it’s my Anniversary with my beautiful wife


a great big congrats to you both. wishing you many more.




Snakecharmer said:


> What do you get when you pick a pigs nose?
> 
> when you find out let us know, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ham-boogers


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> View attachment 458462
> Ran into an old friend in the woods today, my old buddy Tudor. I hadn't seen him since Oct 10 th and he was a muddy mess, probably had dug in for winter but these warm temps must have brought him out. He was a hundred yards or so behind the garden but I hiked back home grabbed a banana (his fav) and we shared it on a glorious afternoon in the woods.
> View attachment 458463
> 
> He looked to be eating mushrooms but eagerly switched to banana once provided.
> Cooler temps coming and I doubt I'll see him again until spring but I assured him he was welcome to eat slugs and crickets from the garden next summer and I'd be sure to have plenty of bananas on hand
> Good luck n Enjoy this weather





garhtr said:


> Thanks, he did seem to perk up a bit when I showed up with fresh fruit
> Hope He and I make another winter.
> Good luck n enjoy


Ol Tudor might outlive you?


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Ol Tudor might outlive you?


He sure might  -- but who's gonna give him his banana when I'm gone ?
He looks old maybe we'll go at the same time
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sherm ----- Ham-boogers...


----------



## MagicMarker

Made some progress on the new rolling deer blind today. Live edge board and Batten siding on this one. Gotta build a door and figure out what type of ladder yet


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Made some progress on the new rolling deer blind today


Looks great but Probably be to warm n cozy for me-- I'd be snoozing when bambi came along  only thing that keeps me a wake is being cold and uncomfortable.
Heading to Ky soon ? ?
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## M R DUCKS

You have a door....turn that wheel in the middle of the wagon...


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> Looks great but Probably be to warm n cozy for me-- I'd be snoozing when bambi came along  only thing that keeps me a wake is being cold and uncomfortable.
> Heading to Ky soon ? ?
> Good luck and good hunting


Heading down Friday for rifle season


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Heading down


Good luck and be safe-- hopefully it'll cool down for you .
Enjoy


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Made some progress on the new rolling deer blind today. Live edge board and Batten siding on this one. Gotta build a door and figure out what type of ladder yet
> View attachment 458472


Hey MM, does that thang have a crapper in it?


----------



## Hatchetman

Hey FW, I'm down to my last spoon in his limited "Northern Lights" color and am Killin the Saugeye on em, sure wish he could make more....


----------



## 1basshunter

That’s the same color that my wife got hers on!!!! Fw. I’ll be needing some more also for my wife please


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Hey FW, I'm down to my last spoon in his limited "Northern Lights" color and am Killin the Saugeye on em, sure wish he could make more....
> View attachment 458474


*Wahooo*....you're really knockin em in the head!
Had a feeling that color was gonna be the Mack daddy.
Put myself 2 dozen back.
You got a dozen on the way.



1basshunter said:


> That’s the same color that my wife got hers on!!!! Fw. I’ll be needing some more also for my wife please


Already sent yours and Lazy's out...and if I'm not mistaken, out of the dozen each, half are the Northern Lights color.

Thinkin bout gettin ahold of 'Chief' and seein if'n I can send a couple dozen back to get repainted that color.
Last I spoke with him, he was teaching his son to make the custom bends in the blades and he was still going to do the painting. Said his son was getting better but if'n you don't get the bends perfect, spoon causes line twist. Hopefully son gets the knack of things so Chief and family can carry on their family tradition...and we can get some more.


----------



## Lazy 8

Wahoo! Just in time! Please tell the Chief...THANKS!


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Sherm ----- Ham-boogers...


LOL.

just passing through on the way back to bed.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like rain is over this morning so I’m headed for a couple hour sit again


----------



## garhtr

Good morning and Thank a veteran.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good soggy morning here and thanks to all you Veterans for your service to our great country.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Veterans Day to my fellow Vets! Good Morning to all.


----------



## fastwater

Good morning all!
And I too want to Thank and wish every Veteran a very Happy Veterans Day.
To date...this is still the best country in the world to live in.
And we have every Veteran to Thank for that.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> *Wahooo*....you're really knockin em in the head!
> Had a feeling that color was gonna be the Mack daddy.
> Put myself 2 dozen back.
> You got a dozen on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Already sent yours and Lazy's out...and if I'm not mistaken, out of the dozen each, half are the Northern Lights color.
> 
> Thinkin bout gettin ahold of 'Chief' and seein if'n I can send a couple dozen back to get repainted that color.
> Last I spoke with him, he was teaching his son to make the custom bends in the blades and he was still going to do the painting. Said his son was getting better but if'n you don't get the bends perfect, spoon causes line twist. Hopefully son gets the knack of things so Chief and family can carry on their family tradition...and we can get some more.




Thanks Fastwater, hope he comes through for us. Thanks also to all those who thank the vets, certainly appreciate it....


----------



## fastwater

I


Hatchetman said:


> Thanks Fastwater, hope he comes through for us. Thanks also to all those who thank the vets, certainly appreciate it....


Had I known the smaller trout spoons would have been so effective on both trout and saugeye, I would have surely got more when placing the original order. 
Makes me think they will be a great early season walleye bait on Erie as well.


----------



## sherman51

so far this day is going great, nothing but sunshine. from one old vet to all the other's happy veterans day guys and gals.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Thank you veterans!
Fastwater, I agree 100000000% . Always has been and always will be,the best country in the world! 
Thank God for letting us be here,an thank you vets for keeping it that way!
Man I love this country!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Got any pictures of the "trouteye" spoons? They sound very interesting.


----------



## Lazy 8

For all you deer hunters...


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 458517


Needs more bacon!


----------



## Bprice1031

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 458517


Absolutely nothing! That looks like the perfect salad!


----------



## Lazy 8

Vegans are just hunters who can't shoot straight.


----------



## Evinrude58

Congrats you have more posts than the big thread at Ice Shanty by about 1500 posts. Now it is kind of hard to compare but you did it in 44 months and since it is an ice fishing site it had about 42 active months over 6 years.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen enjoy your day n do something fun.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## sherman51

good morning. talk about frost on the pumpkin we have more frost than pumpkin this morning. a great day for hunting.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I slept in this morning. Got a few things to get done before we head to Kentucky tomorrow


----------



## MagicMarker

Deer stand is done and ready to roll. I also added a picture of other one to compare


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Deer stand is done and ready to roll. I also added a picture of other one to compare
> View attachment 458549
> View attachment 458547
> View attachment 458547
> View attachment 458548
> View attachment 458549
> 
> View attachment 458551


Looking REAL gud MM.


----------



## garhtr

That's a Sweet Setup MM
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> before we head to Kentucky tomorrow


Don't forget the big bridge is probably gonna still be shut down into Ky on Fri.
I live on the east so it's 71 to 471 to 275 back to 71/75 
Good luck


----------



## Lil' Rob

Watch for low clearances...that looks pretty tall.


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> Don't forget the big bridge is probably gonna still be shut down into Ky on Fri.
> I live on the east so it's 71 to 471 to 275 back to 71/75
> Good luck


We go east loop to rt 52 and cross at maysville down to morehead


----------



## MagicMarker

Lil' Rob said:


> Watch for low clearances...that looks pretty tall.


13’6” same as semi


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

She's a beaut Clark


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Is that a metal or wooden roof?


----------



## MagicMarker

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Is that a metal or wooden roof?


Metal from a barn we tore down for it


----------



## MagicMarker

We cut every stick with our sawmill too the only thing I have invested is the 200 dollars I spent on the wagon


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

MagicMarker said:


> Metal from a barn we tore down for it


Will be curious on how that works out and if you like it or not.

I always wanted to try it but i was concerned about the noise and how cold it could be

Looks great


----------



## garhtr

FOWL BRAWL said:


> how cold it could


Just like a duck blind, heat it with a charcoal bucket and cook burgers or dogs while you wait.
Good luck


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

garhtr said:


> Just like a duck blind, heat it with a charcoal bucket and cook burgers or dogs while you wait.
> Good luck


Oh do we cook some stuff in the duck blind,the food the heat are lifesavers 

How about condensation /dripping when the heat starts, no concerns?


----------



## garhtr

FOWL BRAWL said:


> How about condensation /dripping when the heat starts, no concerns?


Never seen any condensation in our blinds with charcoal or infrared propane ??? 
Looks like MM has plenty of windows to crack-- I'm betting it'll be just fine.
Good luck !


----------



## Lil' Rob

MagicMarker said:


> 13’6” same as semi


Don't get me wrong...I'm sure you took the height into consideration...looks great.


----------



## fastwater

Lil' Rob said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'm sure you took the height into consideration...looks great.


I may be wrong...but don't think he plans on towing this to Ky. to hunt.
Bet it's for hunting here in Ohio on his farm.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys it’s going to be a good day


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy your day n good luck .


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Deer stand is done and ready to roll. I also added a picture of other one to compare
> View attachment 458549
> View attachment 458547
> View attachment 458547
> View attachment 458548
> View attachment 458549
> 
> View attachment 458551



all you need is a card table. poker on wheels at night deer hunt by day, LOL..

have a great day everyone, and a good morning to you all.


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys it’s going to be a good day



I sure hope so BH, headin to Piedmont to chase some saugeyes with a buddy of mine....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

A little sight seeing before work. This guy an another about the same size was all over a doe here in groveport


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> I may be wrong...but don't think he plans on towing this to Ky. to hunt.
> Bet it's for hunting here in Ohio on his farm.


My farm and neighbors I can park it in fields between woods for gun season


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed south this morning. Should be good weather for hunting. It’s 30.06 time down there. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Headed south this morning. Should be good weather for hunting. It’s 30.06 time down there. Good luck to anyone else out


nothing but good luck and good hunting. got almost another month before our ML season opens here in Indiana. will be out with bells on, on the 5th of dec for sure.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Headed south this morning. Should be good weather for hunting. It’s 30.06 time down there. Good luck to anyone else out


Good luck!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Mealtime at deer camp


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Mealtime at deer camp


Looking good !
Backstraps tomorrow night  
Enjoy n Good luck and Good Hunting


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Mealtime at deer camp
> View attachment 458605


MM, I can almost smell it from here.


----------



## garhtr

https://www.wcnc.com/mobile/article/weather/accuweather/how-to-see-leonid-meteor-shower-forecast/507-6080bea0-
Hopefully it'll be clear
Good luck !


----------



## G.lock

Here we are again!
The free for all on 30,000 starts now


----------



## G.lock

Oops, 23,000


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Looks great

Im guessing you took care of the dog in another way or it would be a # 9 with fry rice tonight


----------



## bruce

Gitey up Jimbo. Gitey up.


----------



## bruce

Spur spur.


----------



## bruce

Bang


----------



## M R DUCKS

⚾


----------



## Lazy 8

bruce said:


> Bang


Bang bang! I was wondering what happened to you and you sneak in her and sniper everybody! How you doing you ol coot?


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Headed south this morning. Should be good weather for hunting. It’s 30.06 time down there. Good luck to anyone else out


Good luck MM and don’t shoot the dog.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Good luck MM and don’t shoot the dog.


I bet that dog eats so well when MM is there he meets and opens the gate for MM when he gets there?
MM will have that puppy in his tree stand with him before it's over.


----------



## sherman51

bruce said:


> Bang



sniping with style. good job bruce.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' !!! Gonna go to the store today and pick up a few things before T-county turns purple and shuts down again


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> Good luck MM and don’t shoot the dog.


Good morning guys from a tree stand in Kentucky. Made it to my stand without the dog this morning. Coyote just went by. Too dark to shoot


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gents and good luck MM.
Going to head out and wade the river shortly.
Big wind ? ? ? here tomorrow might make the fly fishing tough  and it looks like waders from here on out.
Enjoy your day no matter what you've doing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all and good luck to whatever you get into today. Hanging at 29 degrees here.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all and good luck to whatever you get into today. Hanging at 29 degrees here.


don't know what the temp was this morning here but it was cold. it was 63 in the bedroom at 2:00 am. turned the heat on and had coffee.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good late morning guys I’m getting ready to go fishing with Bluegrasser.... Hay Pete you have to come over to buckeye !!!!!!!!! You’re love it


----------



## MagicMarker

Put a button on the ground buddy got a spike


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Put a button on the ground buddy got a spike


Is it just me or does that kinda looks like a kangaroo there mate? Crakey.
Just kiddin MM!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Is it just me or does that kinda looks like a kangaroo there mate? Crakey.
> Just kiddin MM!


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MagicMarker

Snakecharmer said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


That’s the way he fell. Kinda peaceful


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Bang bang! I was wondering what happened to you and you sneak in her and sniper everybody! How you doing you ol coot?


I think Bruce did a drive-by shooting... Bang and gone...


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Put a button on the ground


Looks delicious !
Congratulations !
See many moving?
I thought they'd move real good ahead of the rain but I fished and drove all over and saw one deer all day.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Snakecharmer

I was going to say, That doesn't look like Bruce's _ _ _ _ _ but I might get a OGF vacation.


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> Looks delicious !
> Congratulations !
> See many moving?
> I thought they'd move real good ahead of the rain but I fished and drove all over and saw one deer all day.
> Good luck and good hunting


We rotisseried a chicken last night. Pizza tonight. Deer tenderloins tomorrow night. Life is good


----------



## garhtr

Covered alot of river today and did manage to find another hornet nest .
This one was even lower than the other one and easily reachable but unfortunately it was in sad shape already.
I'll keep looking.
Good luck and good fishing/hunting


----------



## Lazy 8

Tip for the day...


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Put a button on the ground buddy got a spike


Congrats to ya MM!



garhtr said:


> Looks delicious !
> Congratulations !
> See many moving?
> I thought they'd move real good ahead of the rain but I fished and drove all over and saw one deer all day.
> Good luck and good hunting


Was 24 this morning at 0400.
Had to work today from 0530-1900.
Saw 6 bucks total and possibly a 7th. 
Had a blast teasing a young spike with a grunt tube this morning that only had bone on one side. Most likely other side broke off fighting...but he wasn't done yet. 
Grunted him in and he came in stiff legged and hackles up. He walked over the hill...hit the grunt tube again and here he came. He thrashed a lil ole sapling like he was 10' tall. Then turned to walk off again so I let out a snort/wheeze. He spun and came running back again no more than 20ft from the tree I was standing behind. 
Bout that time, radio sounded off which sent him running in a hurry.


----------



## bobk

Anoth


Lazy 8 said:


> Tip for the day...


holy crap that buck kept running.


----------



## bobk

Cold morning for a boat ride 11 miles out. We are so lucky to have a lake like Erie to fish.
Great 2 days of fishing. 24 fish both days. Nice grade of fish today.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Cold morning for a boat ride 11 miles out. We are so lucky to have a lake like Erie to fish.
> Great 2 days of fishing. 24 fish both days. Nice grade of fish today.
> 
> View attachment 458655


You are sure right bobk.
Congrats on another great looking catch.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Cold morning for a boat ride 11 miles out. We are so lucky to have a lake like Erie to fish.
> Great 2 days of fishing. 24 fish both days. Nice grade of fish today.
> 
> View attachment 458655


Bob, your freezer has to be stuffed to the gills?


----------



## Lazy 8

Y'all hurry now! Chop Chop!


----------



## bassplayer

Good Mornin'!!!! Big change from yesterday...29 degrees to 56, but supposed to have wind and rain


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Light rain and not much wind, perfect day to walk the riverbank.
Good luck !


----------



## Bprice1031

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen !
> Light rain and not much wind, perfect day to walk the riverbank.
> Good luck !


You should take the .22 with you. You might end up with a limit of squirrels too.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Saw 6 bucks total and possibly a 7th.


That sounds like a fun day in the woods.
I might try to put the rod away for a few days and sit for a change.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## garhtr

Bprice1031 said:


> You should take the .22 with you. You might end up with a limit of squirrels too.


 I did see a bunch along the river yesterday a float trip is a great way to spend the day.
Good luck


----------



## Bprice1031

garhtr said:


> I did see a bunch along the river yesterday a float trip is a great way to spend the day.
> Good luck


If you're floating take the shotgun and steel. You may come home with a nice mixed dag of ducks and squirrels. I always loved a hunting float trip.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 458659
> 
> Y'all hurry now! Chop Chop!


Better keep your day job.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys hope you all have a great day today


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Better keep your day job.


Boooooo. So you won't be asking for any of my art work?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Boooooo. So you won't be asking for any of my art work?


Sorry I don't have any pets right now. How about a drawing of garhtr's pet turtle?


----------



## Evinrude58

SC what are you talking about that is a beautiful masterpiece and they say self portraits are the most difficult to do.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Should be a good day for deer. Saw 3 does running across the yard at 8:00. Fifteen minutes later a big buck strolled through the yard going the other direction. Just saw 3 more does about 1/4 mile down the street in the opposite direction of the first three does.


----------



## sherman51

missed good morning due to being in bed with a migraine headache. feel a little better now so good afternoon boys.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 458704


YUP...YUP!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Rough day today. Got to my stand in Kentucky bout 630 this morning got 20 ft climbing sticks to hang on stand as I was stepping into stand top buckle strap on sticks broke. Fell backward and hit the ground. Bout 20 min later was able to get my phone out pocket and call my son for help. They got me down off the mtn and back to camp. Son brought me home. Looks like I’ll be out of commission for awhile. Deer at home mighta caught a break this year


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Rough day today. Got to my stand in Kentucky bout 630 this morning got 20 ft climbing sticks to hang on stand as I was stepping into stand top buckle strap on sticks broke. Fell backward and hit the ground. Bout 20 min later was able to get my phone out pocket and call my son for help. They got me down off the mtn and back to camp. Son brought me home. Looks like I’ll be out of commission for awhile. Deer at home mighta caught a break this year


Hope you get well soon the wife and I will pray for you


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Rough day today. Got to my stand in Kentucky bout 630 this morning got 20 ft climbing sticks to hang on stand as I was stepping into stand top buckle strap on sticks broke. Fell backward and hit the ground. Bout 20 min later was able to get my phone out pocket and call my son for help. They got me down off the mtn and back to camp. Son brought me home. Looks like I’ll be out of commission for awhile. Deer at home mighta caught a break this year


Sure hate to hear that MM.
Hope nothing's broke and you heal quickly.

Had a very similar thing happen to me years ago.
Had welded up three 10ft climbing stick sections designing each section to be bolted together when in place. They were made out of 1" heavy wall square tubing and each section bolted together plus had about 4" section of 1/2" round stock welded on end to fit up into the added section.
Anyways, the stand had been up in the tree going on the second season.
Got up about 28ft and the top strap broke.
Sticks started gradually bending backwards away from tree.
Road the sticks down to about 15ft off ground then the sticks starts bending sharply at strap on center section of sticks.
At about 12ft, hanging from the sticks, I decided to bail.
Thankfully...Nothing broke but my pride. But was a close call as I lit about 2ft from bow with broadheads in open quiver.

Lesson learned...all my climbing sticks now either have loose fitting safety cable or chain in addition to straps holding sticks up. Also, upon inspecting the strap that broke, it looked as though something had been chewing on it...most likely a squirrel since stand was in a hickory that always had squirrels running all around me while in the stand.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Rough day today. Got to my stand in Kentucky bout 630 this morning got 20 ft climbing sticks to hang on stand as I was stepping into stand top buckle strap on sticks broke. Fell backward and hit the ground. Bout 20 min later was able to get my phone out pocket and call my son for help. They got me down off the mtn and back to camp. Son brought me home. Looks like I’ll be out of commission for awhile. Deer at home mighta caught a break this year


I fell off a ladder last Friday and now you do basically the same. Bad luck happens in 3's????? Who next?


----------



## 1basshunter

Stacy, you need to get your butt over to buckeye and do some fishing with me


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Sure hate to hear that MM.
> Hope nothing's broke and you heal quickly.
> 
> Had a very similar thing happen to me years ago.
> Had welded up three 10ft climbing stick sections designing each section to be bolted together when in place. They were made out of 1" heavy wall square tubing and each section bolted together plus had about 4" section of 1/2" round stock welded on end to fit up into the added section.
> Anyways, the stand had been up in the tree going on the second season.
> Got up about 28ft and the top strap broke.
> Sticks started gradually bending backwards away from tree.
> Road the sticks down to about 15ft off ground then the sticks starts bending sharply at strap on center section of sticks.
> At about 12ft, hanging from the sticks, I decided to bail.
> Thankfully...Nothing broke but my pride. But was a close call as I lit about 2ft from bow with broadheads in open quiver.
> 
> Lesson learned...all my climbing sticks now either have loose fitting safety cable or chain in addition to straps holding sticks up. Also, upon inspecting the strap that broke, it looked as though something had been chewing on it...most likely a squirrel since stand was in a hickory that always had squirrels running all around me while in the stand.


Had my Remington 742 on my shoulder when I went down busted stock in two and tore up Nikon buck master scope


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Had my Remington 742 on my shoulder when I went down busted stock in two and tore up Nikon buck master scope


Just when you think it couldn't get any worse. Sorry about that MM.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Bob, your freezer has to be stuffed to the gills?


Yep, for 2 of us we are pretty good. Quite a few friends like walleye so it’s well shared.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Had my Remington 742 on my shoulder when I went down busted stock in two and tore up Nikon buck master scope


Well it’s better that the stock and scope took the damage rather than your bones. From that hight you’re lucky I’m thinking. Get well MM and don’t rush anything.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Had my Remington 742 on my shoulder when I went down busted stock in two and tore up Nikon buck master scope


I've told this story before but don't think you heard it MM. A few years back a friend of my was in a similar situation. Way up a tree stand and it started raining pretty hard. He slipped coming down and fell and 15 feet or so. Landed on his feet but the landing drove his feet up into his ankles. He called for help and it took them over an hour to reach him. Med Vac to the hospital. Pretty sure he said it was Dwarfism. Numerous surgeries. Took over a year of PT just to walk again.


----------



## Lazy 8

Double tap


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Stacy, you need to get your butt over to buckeye and do some fishing with me


I know brother!
Maybe after this coming weekend we can get together.
G-son dropped a last minute bomb on me about wanting to deer hunt this coming weekend here at the house. It'll be youth weekend.
Will be going and getting him between work days and spending as many evenings as we can at the range this week.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Stacy, you need to get your butt over to buckeye and do some fishing with me


I know brother!
Maybe after this coming weekend we can get together.
G-son dropped a last minute bomb on me about wanting to deer hunt this coming weekend here at the house. It'll be youth weekend.
Will be going and getting him between work days and spending as many evenings as we can at the range this week.



MagicMarker said:


> Had my Remington 742 on my shoulder when I went down busted stock in two and tore up Nikon buck master scope


That's a dirty rotten shame.
But like bobk said...that stuff can be replaced and better those things are broke rather than your bones.
Get yourself some rest and heal quickly.


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Had my Remington 742 on my shoulder when I went down busted stock


Sorry to hear you took a fall but your recovering is more important than any rifle.
Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter

Wow I have just Realize that I have not picked on poor old uncle Sherman lately sorry Sherman I’ll try harder not to forget about you


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys, it was a little breezy last night Around here!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Shoulda left the rod at home and grabbed my bow








Pretty nice one in the yard and crossed in to the woods as I pulled out of the drive








Passed another smaller one a 100 yrds down the street
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy, can you explain?


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Rough day today. Got to my stand in Kentucky bout 630 this morning got 20 ft climbing sticks to hang on stand as I was stepping into stand top buckle strap on sticks broke. Fell backward and hit the ground. Bout 20 min later was able to get my phone out pocket and call my son for help. They got me down off the mtn and back to camp. Son brought me home. Looks like I’ll be out of commission for awhile. Deer at home mighta caught a break this year


sure glad you survived that fall. if no bones broken or sprained joints you should recover ok. but my prayers go out for you just the same.




MagicMarker said:


> Had my Remington 742 on my shoulder when I went down busted stock in two and tore up Nikon buck master scope


any of those things can be replaced. but you, on the other hand, are 1 of a kind and cant be replaced. maybe we can all learn to check straps cables, and safety harnesses before climbing our tree from your warning. prayers sent. praying you heal soon and are back out hunting this yr even if its ML season.




1basshunter said:


> Wow I have just Realize that I have not picked on poor old uncle Sherman lately sorry Sherman I’ll try harder not to forget about you


I've had a great rest and am ready for you guys to bring it on. fw and bobk have given me a break also. but it's been too peaceful around here. when are you going to teach me how and where to fish for them Saugeye if that's what you're catching.

i watched a video of a company that makes the encore into a long-range 45 caliber. then they have elongated bullets they run through a sizing die I think 3 times for a prefect fit. I haven't been able to find it again. but the video is out there. if I had seen it before I got the CVA I might have the encore in a 45, but that would depend on the price. when you live on disability it's hard to spend 1000.00 on a ML when you can get one for 450.00 that will suffice.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 458727
> Lazy, can you explain?


Prolly not but I'll try. My best guess is that it's for people who do things half-assed. Kinda like halfway houses. For girls that don't go all the way?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

godspeed magic man!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> I know brother!
> Maybe after this coming weekend we can get together.
> G-son dropped a last minute bomb on me about wanting to deer hunt this coming weekend here at the house. It'll be youth weekend.
> Will be going and getting him between work days and spending as many evenings as we can at the range this week.


Make sure you send me a pm if you do this. I'd love to have the pleasure of meeting you. Rob's the local expert, I just barrow his saugeyes on the weekends.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 458727
> Lazy, can you explain?


I can do that for him. He has been on a Diet lately and he’s only half full....But on a sidenote that is a really good drywalling job


----------



## bruce

Tom do your magic and put a Get to gather on. F Dewine.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Prolly not but I'll try. My best guess is that it's for people who do things half-assed. Kinda like halfway houses. For girls that don't go all the way?


I'm thinking a good urinal if you don't spray the wall.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Prolly not but I'll try. My best guess is that it's for people who do things half-assed. Kinda like halfway houses. For girls that don't go all the way?


now that's the best comeback I've heard in years. just too funny about people doing things half-assed. sounds like a bathroom for derailers.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> Make sure you send me a pm if you do this. I'd love to have the pleasure of meeting you. Rob's the local expert, I just barrow his saugeyes on the weekends.


Will do Saugeyefisher.
Looking forward to meeting you as well.
Do ya think BH will be able to tolerate the both of us?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Will do Saugeyefisher.
> Looking forward to meeting you as well.
> Do ya think BH will be able to tolerate the both of us?


Bobby is a great guy and a great fisherman but you Stacy I may have to do some drinking first 🤪 We should invite Tom also!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Bobby is a great guy and a great fisherman but you Stacy I may have to do some drinking first 🤪 We should invite Tom also!!!!


You're gonna need to smoke some crack before we part.
Absolutely on ST bein there.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> You're gonna need to smoke some crack before we part.
> Absolutely on ST bein there.


I may even have to smoke some before


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay let make it an outdoor Social gathering


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Hay let make it an outdoor Social gathering


No more than 10 people.  They are watching.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> No more than 10 people.  They are watching.


True but your in


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> No more than 10 people.  They are watching.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys it was a good morning at the lake before work got 2eyes I may have to go back out after work


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Hay let make it an outdoor Social gathering


does that mean I'm invited? don't have a clue what baits I need. please tell me what I need or loan me a lure or two? please send me a time to be there and an address to meet up for the fishing trip. do look forward to meeting all of you guys.

but no breaking on Sherman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have a great morning and day everyone.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> does that mean I'm invited? don't have a clue what baits I need. please tell me what I need or loan me a lure or two? please send me a time to be there and an address to meet up for the fishing trip. do look forward to meeting all of you guys.
> 
> but no breaking on Sherman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> have a great morning and day everyone.


 you can come Sherman I may have at least one or two lures extra somewhere in one of the 4 tackle boxes I have.... But be prepared not for Fishing but I have a couple weeks at least of being nice to you I have to get rid of


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Just ate a blt with a storre bought tomato 
Gonna take awhile to adjust to that, in fact I'm so upset I'm going fishing
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Linky no worky...carry on.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Wife has my day planned out for me so won't be doing anything fun but hopefully some of my work will be outside.
Good luck n enjoy.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen,, hope you all have a great day today as for me no eyes this morning but I did get a perch about 8 inches long  Today at work I’m going to be outside fixing some electrical post that them great bus drivers backed over... and they are the one trusted to keep the kids safe 👍


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen,, hope you all have a great day today as for me no eyes this morning but I did get a perch about 8 inches long  Today at work I’m going to be outside fixing some electrical post that them great bus drivers backed over... and they are the one trusted to keep the kids safe 👍


Do you have crankshaft working there?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 458814
> Good morning guys!!


Thanks BC! It's times like these when a person oughta be able to hit the like button as many times as they'd like to. 
Good frosty morning y'all.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Burkcarp1 said:


> Do you have crankshaft working there?


That's what I was wondering...love that comic strip.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Do you have crankshaft working there?


More than one of them 😡


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> More than one of them 😡


I feel sorry for you....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Deer have been active this morning in my yard....3 does around 8. Doe being chased by a small buck with a limp around 9. Think he may have been the buck I saw two weeks ago, Some years I go without seeing any bucks but this fall, I've seen 5 in my woods or yard.


----------



## sherman51

good morning boys. had to take my little brother to see his probation officer this morning. he got released the 3rd I believe. he got 5 yrs for being a habitual offender for driving on a suspended license. he never was accused of being to bright, LOL'


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning boys. had to take my little brother to see his probation officer this morning. he got released the 3rd I believe. he got 5 yrs for being a habitual offender for driving on a suspended license. he never was accused of being to bright, LOL'


Sherm, that boy's going down the wrong path.
Next thing you know he'll be buying a CVA.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> good morning boys. had to take my little brother to see his probation officer this morning. he got released the 3rd I believe. he got 5 yrs for being a habitual offender for driving on a suspended license. he never was accused of being to bright, LOL'


Sherman Sherman Sherman you should have just gave him the keys to your truck and let him drive there


----------



## Snakecharmer

No snipers? 4 hours sitting..


----------



## M R DUCKS

Here birdie birdie


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m watching


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> I’m watching


Way to get em MM.


----------



## MagicMarker

Give you guys an update on my fall. Broke my back right at tailbone, cracked a couple ribs. Tore ligaments in left shoulder should find out tomorrow what they want to do


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Give you guys an update on my fall. Broke my back right at tailbone, cracked a couple ribs. Tore ligaments in left shoulder should find out tomorrow what they want to do


Holy smokes MM...didn't think you got all that!!!
Will surely be keeping you in prayer...


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> I’m watching


How are you feeling now? ?
We'll be praying for a quick and full recovery here.
Good luck !


----------



## garhtr

Looks like another day of Honey do list,-----fishing tomorrow !
Enjoy your day n Good luck


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a wonderful day today.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys, got a 5 gallon bucket full of paint that needs spread out. My arms already hurting but I’ll be working on it.😬


----------



## sherman51

good mornin gents.



1basshunter said:


> Sherman Sherman Sherman you should have just gave him the keys to your truck and let him drive there


you'd think he learned his lesson this time. he said before he just paid his fine and was on his way. but no warning they just socked it to him.




MagicMarker said:


> Give you guys an update on my fall. Broke my back right at tailbone, cracked a couple ribs. Tore ligaments in left shoulder should find out tomorrow what they want to do


man, I'm really sorry to hear your so bad. prayers for a quick and full recovery. if I was able to do anything I'd offer to help you out. but about the only thing I could do is your deer hunting for you, LOL, just kidding, get well soon.




1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a wonderful day today.


sure am glad you went back to work. don't know if its the work or the fishing after work but you're in a much better mood.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Give you guys an update on my fall. Broke my back right at tailbone, cracked a couple ribs. Tore ligaments in left shoulder should find out tomorrow what they want to do


Ouch! Dang man. Do you think your hunting is over for this season?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Ouch! Dang man. Do you think your hunting is over for this season?


Yeah it’s over. My deer at the farm caught a break. Did kill two in Kentucky so didn’t get skunked


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Yeah it’s over. My deer at the farm caught a break. Did kill two in Kentucky so didn’t get skunked


Sorry to hear that brother. Good thing you started early.
However...this guy is still out there hungry for some lead.


----------



## Lil' Rob

MagicMarker said:


> Yeah it’s over. My deer at the farm caught a break. Did kill two in Kentucky so didn’t get skunked


Hope you have a speedy recovery. I shattered my heel back in 2006 when I slipped coming down out of a ladder stand.


----------



## bruce

Prayers for you. Your kids will keep you in venison . Heal soon. Bruce


MagicMarker said:


> Give you guys an update on my fall. Broke my back right at tailbone, cracked a couple ribs. Tore ligaments in left shoulder should find out tomorrow what they want to do


----------



## M R DUCKS

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 458857


that’s almost big enough for Toilet Paper


----------



## Snakecharmer

Had a what was that moment today. About 3:00 this afternoon, I was coming down Sherman Rd near Caves Rd. There is an old barn about 20 feet from the road and I see a buck standing there near the barn. Was it a statue or was it live? Turn around and go past him again and it was a live buck missing part of his antler. He shook his head and strolled away. He had that perfect deer statue pose down pat!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

My daughter an I took our puppy on a walk through the woods just now just se of Columbus (same area I seen the two big bucks last week). Counted 7 doe. No bucks this time. But they was feeding in a mowed down corn field next to some thick stuff. Imagine one or two wasn't far off. We stuck around for a bit waiting to see if one would come out,but nada.
My daughter was amazed watching them eat and keeping an eye out. And amazed at the rubs we found walking the woods an just how many there was.
These moments make me realize I need to get off my but an secure some hunting grounds for these kids to grow up with. An start getting them out more on public Access until then. They love it out there!!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> They love it out there!!


Nothing like getting-em outdoors and don't forget to
Take advantage of those youth seasons while you can, there's something extra special about those days for dad and the youngsters.
Good luck and Enjoy


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody doing the "Lemon Turkey" for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody doing the "Lemon Turkey" for Thanksgiving?


Huh?


----------



## Lazy 8

I will never get tired of watching a soldier return home to their family or their pets. Especially when it's a bunch of WV loving hillbillies.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Huh?


PM Sent


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> PM Sent


Prolly no to the lemon turkey since it'll coming from Bob Evan's.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Nothing like getting-em outdoors and don't forget to
> Take advantage of those youth seasons while you can, there's something extra special about those days for dad and the youngsters.
> Good luck and Enjoy


Yup!
G-son here at the house now.
Said he hasn't slept all week anticipating his first deer hunt this weekend.
Making more lifetime memories....We will be on stand bright and early Sat morning.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> G-son here at the house now.
> Said he hasn't slept all week anticipating his first deer hunt this weekend.


Great ! That first one is extra special-- good luck and have fun.
Good morning gentlemen hope everyone has a great day
Enjoy !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Stacy, Tell Dalton I need PICS


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Fastwater,did you get her sighted in?


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Had a what was that moment today. About 3:00 this afternoon, I was coming down Sherman Rd near Caves Rd. There is an old barn about 20 feet from the road and I see a buck standing there near the barn. Was it a statue or was it live? Turn around and go past him again and it was a live buck missing part of his antler. He shook his head and strolled away. He had that perfect deer statue pose down pat!


a guy I worked with took his friend for a drive. they were both slob hunters, they saw a big deer feeding about 40 yards from the road. they stopped and got out. the deer raised its monstrous head and looked at them. the guy's friend got in the truck and grabbed the shotgun from behind the seat and aimed at the deer. the guy yelled don't shoot its fake. but it was way to late, he fired 3 shots the DNR started coming out of the woodwork, they were about 6 or 8 of them he wasn't sure. the guy that shot was arrested and the gun was taken. the bad thing was it was the driver's gun.

good morning all you ogf rejects.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Stacy, Tell Dalton I need PICS


Will do.
He's really fired up.



Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning boys! Fastwater,did you get her sighted in?


No...Not yet.
Got up the other morning with intentions of doin so.
Field stripped, cleaned and oiled rifle. Loaded everything in truck to head for the range... got called into work.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> a guy I worked with took his friend for a drive. they were both slob hunters, they saw a big deer feeding about 40 yards from the road. they stopped and got out. the deer raised its monstrous head and looked at them. the guy's friend got in the truck and grabbed the shotgun from behind the seat and aimed at the deer. the guy yelled don't shoot its fake. but it was way to late, he fired 3 shots the DNR started coming out of the woodwork, they were about 6 or 8 of them he wasn't sure. the guy that shot was arrested and the gun was taken. the bad thing was it was the driver's gun.
> 
> good morning all you ogf rejects.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Yup!
> G-son here at the house now.
> Said he hasn't slept all week anticipating his first deer hunt this weekend.
> Making more lifetime memories....We will be on stand bright and early Sat morning.




Go get em Stacy, those will be memories you will have forever.Can see it like yesterday when my now 46 year old son shot his first deer, a button buck, at the age of 11!! What a day that was, you will never forget Saturday whether you get a deer or not....


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I will never get tired of watching a soldier return home to their family or their pets. Especially when it's a bunch of WV loving hillbillies.


Awsome. UT.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

good night gents and the roughens to, fw, bh, just to mention a couple.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Nighty nite Sherm. Don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Nighty nite Sherm. Don't let the bed bugs bite.


don't mention bed bugs, we had them about a yr ago and they are a real #itch to get rid of,


----------



## garhtr

Morning gentlemen !
Heading to the Mother-inlaws in Ky and hoping to get in a little trout fishing. Today looks perfect but Sunday I might get wet. 
Enjoy your your day and good luck to the youngsters.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Morning gentlemen !
> Heading to the Mother-inlaws in Ky and hoping to get in a little trout fishing. Today looks perfect but Sunday I might get wet.
> Enjoy your your day and good luck to the youngsters.


Have a safe trip...and catch a bunch of them Ky trout.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!!! Can't sleep, so it's time for some coffee


----------



## garhtr

A Little drizzle but a perfect day








We'll see what tomorrow brings.








Dads n granddads enjoy the hunt- N- Good luck to the youngsters-- hope tomorrows weather is good.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys.

good luck to all the hunters and fishermen. thank god for another day.

took the granddaughter shooting the 22 yesterday. was shooting a target with a 1-inch bullseye. she shot the bullseye out at the 25-yard range. great shooting for her 3rd time shooting. there is another younger granddaughter that wants to go shooting but she was at basketball practice.


----------



## Hatchetman

garhtr said:


> View attachment 458947
> 
> A Little drizzle but a perfect day
> View attachment 458948
> 
> We'll see what tomorrow brings.
> View attachment 458949
> 
> Dads n granddads enjoy the hunt- N- Good luck to the youngsters-- hope tomorrows weather is good.
> Good luck and good hunting



Nice looking little stocker out of a nice looking little creek....


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> View attachment 458947
> 
> A Little drizzle but a perfect day
> View attachment 458948
> 
> We'll see what tomorrow brings.
> View attachment 458949
> 
> Dads n granddads enjoy the hunt- N- Good luck to the youngsters-- hope tomorrows weather is good.
> Good luck and good hunting


Good for you brother. 
I just watched the WX for central where it's currently raining. Supposed to stop around lunch and then hit is again early tomorrow and rain until the evening. He said it could be mixed with snow tomorrow. 
Yesterday morning the same guy said, if you have anything to do outside, better do in tomorrow when it'll be dry?
I should of been a WX guy where you can be wrong and not lose your job.
This morning he said, well we're supposed to stay inside anyway.


----------



## MagicMarker

late morning guys had x rays other day. They called me in yesterday for a cat scan. This morning they said to quit stalling and get to hospital so here I am while they call in a neurosurgeon


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> late morning guys had x rays other day. They called me in yesterday for a cat scan. This morning they said to quit stalling and get to hospital so here I am while they call in a neurosurgeon


Good luck.


----------



## garhtr

^^^^ Wishing Good health to both of you. 
God bless.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> late morning guys had x rays other day. They called me in yesterday for a cat scan. This morning they said to quit stalling and get to hospital so here I am while they call in a neurosurgeon


Praying for you brother.


----------



## sherman51

dam man that doesn't sound real good. seems like it just keeps raining on your parade. maybe the results will be better luck. I know you've got god helping you. it might be bad but without him, it could be a lot worse. with all us guys praying for you, you should recover in short order., prayers sent again today man, keep the faith.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Praying for you brother.


X2


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Looking like a good overcast morning here and no rain at the present. 
Enjoy your day and good luck and good fishing/hunting.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys! It’s going to be a great day!! I’ll be frying some bacon here soon😏💯💯


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!!! Looks to be a little damp today


----------



## sherman51

morning everyone. it looks like it's going to rain all day here. google weather says 100% chance of rain here today. and it was raining when I got up at 5:00 am.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Can you guys smell the bacon?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Praying for you brother.


X3


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Prayers to ya mm


----------



## MagicMarker

They finally made a decision. Guess there gonna try and cement my spine back together tomorrow. My son and buddy’s got the stands and trailer back home from Kentucky. He said if he had too by muzzleloader season he was going to put me in that rolling deer stand with the tractor and loader. We’ll see. LOlL


----------



## 1basshunter

Well guys the fishing has been good lately Friday after work I was casting a big Joshy and got 2 eye!!! One was hooked and I was reeling it in when another one tried to take it away from him I guess but he would not let go until I was looking for my phone to take a picture .


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> They finally made a decision. Guess there gonna try and cement my spine back together tomorrow. My son and buddy’s got the stands and trailer back home from Kentucky. He said if he had too by muzzleloader season he was going to put me in that rolling deer stand with the tractor and loader. We’ll see. LOlL


Geezoowee MM. I'd wager to say they prolly be some TI screws and Lag bolts.
Ask them to use some of the Gorilla glue. Chit is strong.
Good luck brother and we'll all be praying for you and your family. Sounds like you have good support from your family.


----------



## 1basshunter

He has a good support from all of us and if you need something please don’t Hesitate to make a post I am sure people will be on our way to help


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> Prayers to ya mm



X3....


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Well guys the fishing has been good lately Friday after work I was casting a big Joshy and got 2 eye!!! One was hooked and I was reeling it in when another one tried to take it away from him I guess but he would not let go until I was looking for my phone to take a picture .
> View attachment 459026


now that's one hungry fish. he said he was going to take that lure if it killed him.




Lazy 8 said:


> Geezoowee MM. I'd wager to say they prolly be some TI screws and Lag bolts.
> Ask them to use some of the Gorilla glue. Chit is strong.
> Good luck brother and we'll all be praying for you and your family. Sounds like you have good support from your family.


the way they did my father n law was to take bone from his hip then ground it up then applied a compound with the bone powder then applied to the broken bone. his was on a broken leg that wouldn't heal. but it worked at getting the leg to heal. shortly after they found prostate cancer that killed him a few months later.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a wonderful day today


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a wonderful day today


Mornin all...
Youth deer hunt is over and G-sons deer on ice.
Will be a long range session today brushing up with a couple inlines and dialing in 350 legend before gun season.
Then home at zero dark thirty to get some deer meat trimmed up and ready for grinding.
Will be keeping our OGF brother MagicMarker in thought and prayer throughout the day.
Gonna be a good day tater...


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !



fastwater said:


> some deer meat trimmed up and ready for grinding.


That's my favorite part of butchering, I like fry up n taste multi batches of the sausage while it's fresh, gotta make sure I have those seasonings just right .
Breakfast in Ky and fish until noonish and heading for Home. 
One Thanksgiving down --two to go.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen !
> 
> 
> *That's my favorite part of butchering, I like fry up n taste multi batches of the sausage while it's fresh, gotta make sure I have those seasonings just right .*
> Breakfast in Ky and fish until noonish and heading for Home.
> One Thanksgiving down --two to go.
> Good luck and good fishing


You got that right garhtr.
Went down south and while there...picked up about 15ibs of hickory smoked bacon ends.
Gonna do some experimenting with the percentages/ratios of bacon to deer in the grinds to make a good tasting bacon burger.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Gonna do some experimenting with the percentages/ratios


Lightly toast the buns add a little mustard and enjoy---- -----------several times  
GOOD LUCK !


----------



## bobk

Hey Magic, best wishes on your surgery. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Burkcarp1

garhtr said:


> Lightly toast the buns add a little mustard and enjoy---- -----------several times
> GOOD LUCK !


Mustard would ruin that......🤮


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Snakecharmer

Prayers to MM for a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> Mustard would ruin that...


Oh My !
Just as the first streaks of blue appear in the eastern sky, the first breeze of the day stirs the decoys to life and the whistle of strong wings whirls overhead, just imagine -------
Spicy venison breakfast sausage, a dollop of spicy mustard on biscuits warmed over my charcoal bucket in a ice cold duck blind with a cup of hot black coffee------ need I say more ? 
Sounds like heaven to me 
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. MM, hang in there brother.
When the vegan asked the deer hunter if he felt anything after squeezing the trigger his reply was, Uh....recoil?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeyefisher

MM good luck with everything. What an unfortunate accident. Thank God 🙏 your still here to tell us about it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> Oh My !
> Just as the first streaks of blue appear in the eastern sky, the first breeze of the day stirs the decoys to life and the whistle of strong wings whirls overhead, just imagine -------
> Spicy venison breakfast sausage, a dollop of spicy mustard on biscuits warmed over my charcoal bucket in a ice cold duck blind with a cup of hot black coffee------ need I say more ?
> Sounds like heaven to me
> Good luck and good hunting


I am also anti mustard 😁... Buttt in a setting like that most everything would taste good.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> Youth deer hunt is over and G-sons deer on ice.
> Will be a long range session today brushing up with a couple inlines and dialing in 350 legend before gun season.
> Then home at zero dark thirty to get some deer meat trimmed up and ready for grinding.
> Will be keeping our OGF brother MagicMarker in thought and prayer throughout the day.
> Gonna be a good day tater...


We had a kitty named Tater. Him and his brother were fou d at about 10 days old under a pile of wind damaged siding in an industrial park. No mom. We took them in and fed them at first with a water dropper. Then a baby kitten type bottle. They were the best kitties ever. Tater started out as Little man Tate due to being the runt. But he grew out of that and became Tater. One summer Tater killed and brought at least 20 to 25 garter snakes in the backyard. That boy was a hunter. We didn't really like that he killed alot of creatures but God made him a hunter, not us. He was well fed by us.
We think coyotes got both of them. Not 100% sure but neighbors said they saw one. I put up a trail cam in the backyard and sure enough...damn coyotes.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

^^^Looks more like a hammer drill.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> ^^^Looks more like a hammer drill.


yep a cordless hammer drill, LOL. the ad I keep seeing to call the hammer sure could use this picture in his ad.


----------



## 1basshunter

A few more after work today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> We had a kitty named Tater. Him and his brother were fou d at about 10 days old under a pile of wind damaged siding in an industrial park. No mom. We took them in and fed them at first with a water dropper. Then a baby kitten type bottle. They were the best kitties ever. Tater started out as Little man Tate due to being the runt. But he grew out of that and became Tater. One summer Tater killed and brought at least 20 to 25 garter snakes in the backyard. That boy was a hunter. We didn't really like that he killed alot of creatures but God made him a hunter, not us. He was well fed by us.
> We think coyotes got both of them. Not 100% sure but neighbors said they saw one. I put up a trail cam in the backyard and sure enough...damn coyotes.


Lazy outside cats harm more wildlife than you would guess those snakes were beneficial, I'm ok with inside cats. outside cats are fair game to yotes and other predators....


----------



## 1basshunter

Well I’m off to the hospital I fell on some rocks after work fishing and the arm that I had surgery on is all jacked up... man just can’t get a break this year.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Well I’m off to the hospital I fell on some rocks after work fishing and the arm that I had surgery on is all jacked up... man just can’t get a break this year.


Good luck! I hope it’s ok. You need to fish out of a boat.


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> Well I’m off to the hospital I fell on some rocks after work


Sure Sorry to that, hopefully it's not to bad and you're back fishing soon.
Good luck !


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Well I’m off to the hospital I fell on some rocks after work fishing and the arm that I had surgery on is all jacked up... man just can’t get a break this year.


I sure hope you and mm know how to play chess, you can keep each other good company. prayers out to you my friend. hope it's just something you'll get over soon.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Well I’m off to the hospital I fell on some rocks after work fishing and the arm that I had surgery on is all jacked up... man just can’t get a break this year.


That's NOT good!!!
Let us know what's happening.
Prayers headed your way...


----------



## bruce

Let us all bow are heads and pray for Brian ,Rob, MM and all the other sports men having a tough time. Bruce


----------



## garhtr

bruce said:


> Let us all bow are heads and pray for Brian ,Rob, MM


Amen 
Good luck gentlemen


----------



## 1basshunter

We I’m home and the doctor said that I just have to give it a rest... for a couple days so I’ll be fishing Friday


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> We I’m home and the doctor said that I just have to give it a rest... for a couple days so I’ll be fishing Friday


glad it wasn't to bad brother


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> glad it wasn't to bad brother


Thanks Tom, it’s kind of like MLF fishing and I got a Penalty and all I can do is sit there and go dammit


----------



## 1basshunter

Some


----------



## 1basshunter

One


----------



## 1basshunter

Is


----------



## 1basshunter

Going


----------



## 1basshunter

To


----------



## 1basshunter

Get it


----------



## 1basshunter

It wasn’t Sherman


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> We I’m home and the doctor said that I just have to give it a rest... for a couple days so I’ll be fishing Friday


Great news!!!
If'n you would have said you hit your head...we wouldn't have worried near as much.
But when you said it was your arm...that caused alarm due to the possibility of you actually breaking something.
Recoup well...and make sure to include fishing as part of your physical therapy.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> We I’m home and the doctor said that I just have to give it a rest... for a couple days so I’ll be fishing Friday





1basshunter said:


> Get it


great news. was worried you might be stove up for awhile. as we get older it seems like it doesn't take as much to hurt us. and we don't heal near as fast. take it easyfor a few days then give it hel*.

i would have loved to have sniped you but you caught me off guard.


----------



## sherman51

couldnt figure out how to edit my last post. good morning everyone and you to fw.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker...What's the latest injury/surgery report on you?
Praying it's a good one...


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 459130


that would be about your luck.



fastwater said:


> MagicMarker...What's the latest injury/surgery report on you?
> Praying it's a good one...



I'm with fw need a medical update. when do they plan to do the bone graft? prayers just sent.


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> MagicMarker...What's the latest injury/surgery report on you?
> Praying it's a good one...


Son is on his way over to pick me up at hospital. Going home with back brace and pain pills


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Son is on his way over to pick me up at hospital. Going home with back brace and pain pills


Good to read. Take care of yourself. I had to wear a back brace for 3 months after my surgery. I found having a sweat wicking t shirt made it more comfortable. Good luck.


----------



## MagicMarker

Son was texting me from our farm this morning. 3 does with 3 small bucks following. Little while later he said one of the big ones was 75 yds and closing. Bout ten minutes I got a text. Can’t believe I hit a freaking tree limb. LOL. Said it was the 12 we’ve had on camera


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Son is on his way over to pick me up at hospital. Going home with back brace and pain pills


I would’ve done it for free little bit of superglue you would be good as new


----------



## Snakecharmer

Burkcarp1 said:


> Mustard would ruin that......🤮


Mustard is the condiment of the Gods!


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I would’ve done it for free little bit of superglue you would be good as new


Don't forget the duct tape BH.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Snakecharmer said:


> Mustard is the condiment of the Gods!


Gotta have mustard of some type on any sandwich, burger, or dog.

Had neighbor with a mustard phobia...it was not allowed in her house. For cookouts they hosted, guests could bring it, but not in the house, had to stay outside, and had to take it with them when they left. I hid a bottle in her frig a couple times, but never admitted to it...but she knew it was me. 

Oh...and she refused/couldn't put a bandaid on her kids...had to wait until her husband came home or she had a neighbor do it. I put more bandaids on her kids than on mine.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Don't forget the duct tape BH.


back when I was a kid you didn't go anyplace without baling wire and pliers. now everybody uses duct tape and gorilla glue (super glue). the old baling wire worked great holding the tie rod together to get home. but then duct tape would probably work just as good as long as there weren't too many side trips.

good morning guys have a great day.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Goof morning boys!, off to a scouting mission.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Looks like on and off rain here , going to sort and organize my fishing gear,, it's scattered everywhere.
Good luck and stay dry.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys only got two more days till I can get back out there and fish can’t wait after see the fish I missed from some of my friends.... I just know that they sent me pictures to piss me off lol


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Goof morning boys!, off to a scouting mission.


What are you scouting for?


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> What are you scouting for?


Couple things actually but right now its for the right tree for Monday.😏


----------



## sherman51

I've got a few more days to go until our ML season. it starts on the 5th and goes through the 20th. any age and sex. I carry brown shoe polish during our season, lol. its the only season I try to hunt anymore.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Couple things actually but right now its for the right tree for Monday.😏


Good luck finding the perfect tree. Thought you might be scouting for a 13 pound eye.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks wet outside. I’ll be spending a lot of time watching tv. Glad there’s a lot of old westerns and old cop shows to choose from


----------



## G.lock

sherman51 said:


> back when I was a kid you didn't go anyplace without baling wire and pliers. now everybody uses duct tape and gorilla glue (super glue). the old baling wire worked great holding the tie rod together to get home. but then duct tape would probably work just as good as long as there weren't too many side trips.
> 
> good morning guys have a great day.


When I broke a tie rod I drove in reverse about three miles until I got to a place where I could replace it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Good luck finding the perfect tree. Thought you might be scouting for a 13 pound eye.


Friday and Saturday


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Friday and Saturday


Good luck buddy. I hope you crush a big one. I’m probably not going to go up there. Found out I have a torn rotator cuff this morning. Probably best to not push it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Good luck buddy. I hope you crush a big one. I’m probably not going to go up there. Found out I have a torn rotator cuff this morning. Probably best to not push it.


Boy,you guys are just full of good news lately 😬😬


----------



## Evinrude58

You guys need to toughen up. You are getting a bit girly if you let a mere torn rotator cuff or such keep you from important stuff like fishing. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Found out I have a torn rotator cuff this morning


Good luck with that tear. Are you looking at a surgery ? 
As a fly fishermen that is my worst nightmare.
Good luck and God bless


----------



## sherman51

all you guys are falling apart, you must be getting old and out of shape like me, LOL. prayers out to all you injured guys on this thread.


----------



## 1basshunter

Bob, don’t wait to get that looked at!!!!!! I did and I ended up with 2 full tears and 3 partial tears and it was an extremely long and agonizing recovery.


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Saugeyefisher

An all day rain followed by cold nights on top of that hardly anybody out tomorrow because of the holiday,it's shaping up to be a great Thanksgiving night at the lake!!!!!!


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good luck with that tear. Are you looking at a surgery ?
> As a fly fishermen that is my worst nightmare.
> Good luck and God bless


Thanks for the well wishes. I’m choosing to try pt first. Not in the mood for another surgery right now.
That would be a bad deal for fly fishing for sure.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Bob, don’t wait to get that looked at!!!!!! I did and I ended up with 2 full tears and 3 partial tears and it was an extremely long and agonizing recovery.


Trying to stay on top of it. Just got the good news today.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> An all day rain followed by cold nights on top of that hardly anybody out tomorrow because of the holiday,it's shaping up to be a great Thanksgiving night at the lake!!!!!!


Yes Ralph and I will be out there... Just can’t wait till Friday


----------



## bobberbucket

Happy thanksgiving  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## sherman51

good morning on this beautiful thanksgiving day, happy thanksgiving guys. I have so much to be thankful for including another thanksgiving.


----------



## MagicMarker

Gonna be a good one. Make the most of it


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!! Everyone have a safe and happy Thanksgivng!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a wonderful thanksgiving day. And after dinner the wife is going to tape up my arm so I can do some fishing


----------



## Shad Rap

Happy You're Welcome Taking!!...don't eat too much.


----------



## ress

Happy Thanksgiving. Looks like the parade is a short version.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a wonderful thanksgiving day. And after dinner the wife is going to tape up my arm so I can do some fishing


sounds like an idea. just be careful and don't overdo it.


----------



## sherman51

fw send me a pm. life's short let's talk. I have my encore and would trust it to go hunting anytime. my CVA was just a new toy I wanted to play with so my wife bought it for me. and power belt makes the aerotip bullet in 50 cal now.

during our sparing on here if I offended or hurt anyone's feelings it sure makes me happy. because I have been offended the most. but I knew it was all in jest so my feelings never got hurt.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, I do it just to piss you off


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey y'all. Hope everybody got stuffed with Turkey today.
I was down and out for a few days. For some unknown reason, I got real tired and my temp shot up to 101 F. I immediately thought covid but I'm better now. Maybe it was the Turkey flu? Here's something to cheer you up...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Shad Rap said:


> Happy You're Welcome Taking!!...don't eat too much.


What does that mean? Into the crown again?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, I do it just to piss you off


yep, I loved it when you were losing sleep thinking of ways to piss me off. and if I had, had fw address I would have mailed him some Florida underwear. just think how long his house would have smelled like daisies.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Time for some leftovers ?
Enjoy


----------



## Snakecharmer

Happy Black Friday. Going to ACE Hardware but that's about it. No crowds for me. Cash or gift cards will be a big chunk of my Christmas giving.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Snakecharmer said:


> Happy Black Friday. Going to ACE Hardware but that's about it. No crowds for me. Cash or gift cards will be a big chunk of my Christmas giving.


Happy Black Friday
I sit around act lazy and not go to work...... this probably won't change until I retire so i will take advantage of it 
Tomorrow i'll pack everything up and get ready for deer season on Monday


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys son’s in tree stand this morning so I’ll get a play by play via texts while I’m laying in easy chair he had two coyotes right at daybreak 100 yds out so far


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys son’s in tree stand this morning so I’ll get a play by play via texts while I’m laying in easy chair he had two coyotes right at daybreak 100 yds out so far


Though it's surely not the same...with current techknowledgey...isn't it great that you can still kinda hunt through your son when he's out there?
Hope you are on the mend and as comfortable as possible...


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. happy black Friday to those of you who shop today.



MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys son’s in tree stand this morning so I’ll get a play by play via texts while I’m laying in easy chair he had two coyotes right at daybreak 100 yds out so far


sure hope your son scores for you today. if I had been in his place I think I might have tried at the coyotes if I had got a shot.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. happy black Friday to those of you who shop today.
> 
> 
> 
> sure hope your son scores for you today. if I had been in his place I think I might have tried at the coyotes if I had got a shot.


100 yds a little too far for a bow LOL


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> 100 yds a little too far for a bow LOL


I was just going to mention that.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Just got back from WV where it's gun season this week and next. Could hear shots being taken (at a good distance) from the backyard. Alot of 4 wheelers on trucks and trailers with deer tied down. 
No caliber limit down there. Plenty of hills to stop a bullet.


----------



## fastwater

Hey MM...when you get feeling better...you can build yourself a new bike with your new sawmill:


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Just got back from WV where it's gun season this week and next. Could hear shots being taken (at a good distance) from the backyard. Alot of 4 wheelers on trucks and trailers with deer tied down.
> No caliber limit down there. Plenty of hills to stop a bullet.


I thought the deer was supposed to stop the bullet?


----------



## Shad Rap

Snakecharmer said:


> What does that mean? Into the crown again?


Just a little twist on Happy Thanksgiving...guess it went over your head...no crown...the four bottles of Peach I have are left unopened...for now...lol.


----------



## M R DUCKS

sherman51 said:


> sure hope your son scores for you today. if I had been in his place I think I might have tried at the coyotes if I had got a shot.


Maybe Sherm has one of them thar “long range CVA Bows”.....


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I thought the deer was supposed to stop the bullet?


Bingo! If that were the case, wouldn't Ohio allow a 30.06 or a 270?  
Somebody, somewhere ain't chooting exactly straight there Elizabeth. Bob, could it be them thar CVA owners?


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> I was just going to mention that.





MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys son’s in tree stand this morning so I’ll get a play by play via texts while I’m laying in easy chair he had two coyotes right at daybreak 100 yds out so far


he finished his morning sit at our farm. 6 does,2 small bucks, and those 2 coyotes


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> 100 yds a little too far for a bow LOL



i thought that would just be a good target range, LOL. just kidding mm. didn't know he was bow hunting. but good luck to him.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## G.lock

Lazy, where'd you find those fancy jock straps?


----------



## Lil' Rob

G.lock said:


> Lazy, where'd you find those fancy jock straps?


Let's hope he doesn't forget which ones he uses for jock straps versus which one are his facemasks 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

If I was him I would be more worried about which ones I used for facemasks and which ones FW or Sherm may have used as a jock strap. Just saying😇


----------



## G.lock

Also wondering who's Don?


----------



## Evinrude58

With those decorations the original wording would take on a whole new meaning, 😇


----------



## fastwater

Evinrude58 said:


> If I was him I would be more worried about which ones I used for facemasks and which ones FW or Sherm may have used as a jock strap. Just saying😇


I have you know that I don't wear jock straps. 
And if'n I did....they would be silk.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I have you know that I don't wear jock straps.
> And if'n I did....they would be silk.


how come you're entitled to silk when all I get is burlap? I guess it's like the marine corps. RHIFP! or that's what I kept hearing. Rank Has Its Fuc&*ng Privileges


----------



## Evinrude58

You both get ones made with steel wool and barbed wire.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Looks like a big weather change coming--- enjoy these mild temps while it last
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen
> Looks like a big weather change coming--- enjoy these mild temps while it last
> Good luck and good fishing


The temps are lining up really nice for gun week.


----------



## sherman51

Evinrude58 said:


> You both get ones made with steel wool and barbed wire.


you'll have to catch us 1st.



bobk said:


> The temps are lining up really nice for gun week.


i love cool temps with snow for deer hunting. looks good for the hunter.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday make the most of it


----------



## Evinrude58

Sherm I will pass and let MM or Lazy do that.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> The temps are lining up really nice for gun week.


It sure is, nothing worse than those 70 degree openers.
I hope the wind lays down Monday for the gun hunters.
I'll try to fish but I sure ain't a fan of iced up guides and frozen fingers 
Good luck !


----------



## Evinrude58

garhtr put some chapstick on the guides to keep them from icing up. A good pair of wool fingerless glove/mittens will keep your hands warm. Bring on a two week polar vortex. Let it freeze!


----------



## Lazy 8

Evinrude58 said:


> If I was him I would be more worried about which ones I used for facemasks and which ones FW or Sherm may have used as a jock strap. Just saying😇


When I look at them I see masks to fight off the Kung Flu. But if I let my mind wonder I see a *WOMAN'S* undergarments.   
Definitely feminine. I think this is like the ink blotch test.
I think some of y'all been hitting the seeds.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. For you all wishing for cooler temps next week for deer hunting, I think you wished too hard. I saw 24 and 25 degrees for some midweek lows in central OH. That'll be a shock to your system. 
I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Evinrude58

I want 24 and lower as daytime highs with lows around 10.


----------



## garhtr

Evinrude58 said:


> garhtr put some chapstick on the guides to keep them from icing up.


 I'll try the chapstix
that might help but for me it's it's a constant struggle if its much below 30.
I have the "Kast" waterproof steelhead gloves which really are life savers and I can even slip a thin liner inside if needed.
The wool gloves don't seem to work for me, I always end up getting them soaked landing fish or just handling my fly line-----of course I'm pretty clumsy and dangerously careless. 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

I be the TP King! Eventually y'all will be trading me back straps for TP and this is only a drop in the bowl!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> When I look at them I see masks to fight off the Kung Flu. But if I let my mind wonder I see a *WOMAN'S* undergarments.
> Definitely feminine. I think this is like the ink blotch test.
> I think some of y'all been hitting the seeds.


Don't ferget...any well dressed fellar will have a pair of cowboy boots on as well.
These go well with my lace face mask:


----------



## 1basshunter

Garhtr, stop trying stuff that don’t work all that great. This stuff works great!!!! And it not really that much money.. its made for fly fishing but also works on spinning rods


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> This stuff works great!!


Definitely gonna order some of the paste .
Thanks n good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Don't ferget...any well dressed fellar will have a pair of cowboy boots on as well.
> These go well with my lace face mask:
> View attachment 459445


Fastwawa, you look like the Aquatic Cowboy.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastwawa, you look like the Aquatic Cowboy.


When I wear them boots at the pool...I always play this song for momma:


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> When I wear them boots at the pool...I always play this song for momma:


That song was made for you!!!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Evinrude58 said:


> Sherm I will pass and let MM or Lazy do that.


Chicken!!!!!


----------



## bruce

I am sad for Brian and all of his family but we all have the same fate sooner or later. Bruce


----------



## bruce

Live to day like to day is the last day. Bruce


----------



## sherman51

always be thankful for each day your alive and able to hunt or fish.


----------



## sherman51

got it.


----------



## sherman51

It's been a while since I got one. I seen nobody else wanted it so I went for it.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen .
Little frost on the pumpkins today.








Little fuel for my belly(sure miss my maters) n a pot of coffee before hitting the water.
Enjoy n good luck and good fishing


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen .
> Little frost on the pumpkins today.
> View attachment 459477
> 
> Little fuel for my belly(sure miss my maters) n a pot of coffee before hitting the water.
> Enjoy n good luck and good fishing


You sure made my pop tart insignificant. Good luck on the water.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> You sure made my pop tart insignificant. Good luck on the water.


didn't do anything for my lucky charms either, LOL.

good morning guys. have a great day today because they are forecasting snow tomorrow here in east-central Indiana.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning. Everyone should be getting ready for the opener tomorrow. Good luck to all


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys, They are calling for a lot of rain tomorrow 🤮 not happy about that but it usually happens on opening day.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Yep...no snow here until tomorrow evening into Tuesday. 
Monday...all rain.
For those using BP...keep your powder dry.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Don't forget your rubbers tomorrow with all that rain. They've upgraded the low here on Wed night. No longer gonna be 24. New forecast shows 20. You'll need those bisquits n' gravy to keep you warm. 
Of course harvesting a deer will warm a guy up!
You all in NE OH are gonna get hammered with lake effect snow.
Weather Channel shows 8 - 12 for you all! Today might be the last nice day for awhile.


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Don't forget your rubbers tomorrow with all that rain. They've upgraded the low here on Wed night. No longer gonna be 24. New forecast shows 20. You'll need those bisquits n' gravy to keep you warm.
> Of course harvesting a deer will warm a guy up!
> You all in NE OH are gonna get hammered with lake effect snow.
> Weather Channel shows 8 - 12 for you all! Today might be the last nice day for awhile.


I don't know about other guys but I'd rather hunt in the snow. you can see so much more when it snows. anything dark on a white background stands out like a sore thunb.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> I don't know about other guys but I'd rather hunt in the snow.


The woods is at all its glory when snow covered and it seems most appropriate for the Mzzlder season (atleast in my mind) but it seems to me that the deer won't always move as well the first day or so in a fresh snow.
Wishing everyone luck tomorrow, be safe and enjoy the day.


----------



## Lazy 8

Where in the Sam Hill is Daveo? Think a meteor bonked him in the head?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Where in the Sam Hill is Daveo? Think a meteor bonked him in the head?


Yup...yup...sure haven't heard from him in awhile.
Hopin he's been busy down there on the river yankin them sauger and eyes out.


----------



## fastwater

How you doin BH?
You been given them eyes a rest at Buckeye ocean?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> How you doin BH?
> You been given them eyes a rest at Buckeye ocean?


No I’m killing them I’ve been kind of Busy getting Carmen’s Christmas present!! I bought her a Tiffany’s necklace I will tell you now it sent me back a pretty penny it was a very pretty penny to LOL I also got my stepdaughter a bracelet from Tiffany’s


----------



## 1basshunter

Between doing that and Tom being the bad influence that he is But I don’t have to tell you how he is


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Stacy you about ready to go after some eyes? Just let me know!! And we might have to bring that very bad Influence of a fisherman Tom with us


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> No I’m killing them I’ve been kind of Busy getting Carmen’s Christmas present!! I bought her a Tiffany’s necklace *I will tell you now it sent me back a pretty penny it was a very pretty penny to LOL* I also got my stepdaughter a bracelet from Tiffany’s


Should have given me a call. 
I coulda put some spent rifle casings in the tumbler and polished em up real purdy, made her a necklace then taken an electric pencil and wrote Tiffany's on it.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Hay Stacy you about ready to go after some eyes? Just let me know!! And we might have to bring that very bad Influence of a fisherman Tom with us


Would like to.
But gonna have to wait til after deer season. If'n I don't get some deer in the freezer gonna have to start stealin the neighbor's groceries off their front porch when they are delivered.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Would like to.
> But gonna have to wait til after deer season. If'n I don't get some deer in the freezer gonna have to start stealin the neighbor's groceries off their front porch when they are delivered.


Ok Sherman!!! I mean Stacy


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Gents.
Looks like a wash-out in my neighborhood, back to bed.
Enjoy your day------ somehow.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 459496


That’s the best picture of Sherman, I’ve ever seen


----------



## 1basshunter

Going back out after work for some fishing


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Should have given me a call.
> I coulda put some spent rifle casings in the tumbler and polished em up real purdy, made her a necklace then taken an electric pencil and wrote Tiffany's on it.


LOL




fastwater said:


> Would like to.
> But gonna have to wait til after deer season. If'n I don't get some deer in the freezer gonna have to start stealin the neighbor's groceries off their front porch when they are delivered.


hey now, I resemble that remark.




1basshunter said:


> That’s the best picture of Sherman, I’ve ever seen



i might resemble him but I have a little hair. not much more but a little.

good morning friends and neighbors. calling for a mix of rain and snow here today. sure hope you guys over there get more snow than rain. and good luck to all the hunters.


----------



## ditchdigger

sherman51 said:


> I don't know about other guys but I'd rather hunt in the snow. you can see so much more when it snows. anything dark on a white background stands out like a sore thunb.


What sucks is when we get that fluffy snow that sticks and piles up on the branches and then you can’t see far at all until the wind blows it off!


----------



## MagicMarker

Morning guys good luck today. Son is in the food plot blind this morning. At least it’s dry in it


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> At least it’s dry in it


 How you feeling MM ?
That's the way to do it in this weather  .
After this storm moves out the weather is looking pretty good, so good I might make a sit or two later this week.
Good luck


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> How you feeling MM ?
> That's the way to do it in this weather  .
> After this storm moves out the weather is looking pretty good, so good I might make a sit or two later this week.
> Good luck


I’m doing better than expected. Able to shuffle to bathroom and back with a walker. Son’s seen four bucks and four does this morning cruising the fields out of range so far


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> I’m doing better than expected. Able to shuffle to bathroom


Good to hear, maybe your son can help get you into one of the comfy blinds by Mzzlder time.
Rains was slacking here but just picked up to steady, I thought about fishing but coffee and watching the woods from my kitchen window suits me on --- atleast for today.
Good luck with your back and hope one cruises by your son.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good to hear MM. Think you could hook a clevis and strap to that walker and pull a deer out?
WX guy here in central said it's going to get bad when the sun goes down.
Full Beaver moon tonight. Prolly catch it tomorrow.


----------



## fastwater

Rained hard and steady from about 0430-1000 then started transitioning over.
By 1030, everything has already turned white here for the most part.
It's snowing fairly steady...a wet,heavy snow that is sticking here in the woods. 
If'n it keeps up at this rate I'm afraid we may get more than predicted in this area.



Lazy 8 said:


> Good to hear MM. *Think you could hook a clevis and strap to that walker and pull a deer out?*
> WX guy here in central said it's going to get bad when the sun goes down.
> Full Beaver moon tonight. Prolly catch it tomorrow.


I'm thinkin he needs to send for his new KY four legged friend that likes to hunt with him to help drag the deer out.
Glad you're feeling a bit better MM. 
Know it gets old but..rest easy until you're healed good. Especially that back! 
Want you to continue enjoying riding the bike for as long as you can.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey now, I resemble that remark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might resemble him but I have a little hair. not much more but a little.
> 
> good morning friends and neighbors. calling for a mix of rain and snow here today. sure hope you guys over there get more snow than rain. and good luck to all the hunters.


Im stalking you on facebook unkieSherm


----------



## MagicMarker

Buddy just sent me a picture of







my rifle. Got a used stock off eBay and fixed it up for me


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Buddy just sent me a picture of
> View attachment 459544
> my rifle. Got a used stock off eBay and fixed it up for me


Now that's a true friend! I take it you didn't ask him to fix it? 
She looks beautiful.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, along with Daveo, what happened to Ressy?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Now that's a true friend! I take it you didn't ask him to fix it?
> She looks beautiful.


 he took the rifle home with him and was going to fix it on his own. But there was no way I’d let him spend any money on it. I paid for the stock on eBay and he picked it up here


----------



## Lazy 8

You can't beat friends like that.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Buddy just sent me a picture of
> View attachment 459544
> my rifle. Got a used stock off eBay and fixed it up for me


Looks great MM. Gonna choot like a new one.



Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, along with Daveo, what happened to Ressy?


That fellar hasn't been here in a ***** age.
Maybe Mrs Ressy figured out his OGF password and got ta readin all them post he wrote bout makin her do all the work whilst he supervised with a beer in his hand and twisted all his fingers around backwards.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Anybody bag one today?


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody bag one today?


Didn't even go out. I got a deer in the freezer already so another is somewhat of a bonus. Will get out Wednesday morning and probably the weekend with my son.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody bag one today?


Son saw 24, 14 within 50 yds on our farm today. He’s still waiting on the one he missed with crossbow last week


----------



## Lazy 8

MM your place reminds me of my MIL's down in WV.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody bag one today?


Nope...NADA!!!
Didn't go out til about 1400. Only heard a couple shots way off



MagicMarker said:


> Son saw 24, 14 within 50 yds on our farm today. He’s still waiting on the one he missed with crossbow last week


Hmmm...that's where they were all hiding!!!


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Buddy just sent me a picture of
> View attachment 459544
> my rifle. Got a used stock off eBay and fixed it up for me


that thing healed up a lot faster than you are, LOL. get well soon buddy. I know it's got to be killing you not being able to piddle around the place. your one of those guys that loves to stay busy at something.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> MM your place reminds me of my MIL's down in WV.
> 
> this is our 3rd year of ownership and we went overboard on food plots and attractants. It’s like hunting in a park most days


----------



## garhtr

Morning Gents !
Looks a little rough to fish, at least for me, about 3" of white stuff but wind appears to be dying.
Good luck to those venturing out but looks like coffee n bird watching out the kitchen window for my day.
Good luck , stay safe and enjoy


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, fishing was great today!!! I Hate it when I have to go to work on days like this oh well hope y’all have a great day going back after some more fish after work


----------



## sherman51

good morning men. beautiful day for hunting. about 2" to 3" of fresh snow on the ground with highs around 40. kinda wish I was out there with you guys but I don't get around like I used to. here wishing you all good hunting. don't know what fw is using but if he gets a deer under 25 yards it's backstrap time. he's my buddy got to wish him a close shot.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys looks to be a little better day out there.


----------



## 1basshunter

Well I got to work today and they said to go home it’s to Nasty to be here. So now I’m off to the lake this day is getting better and better


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I haven't been out yet but they're saying a little over a couple of inches. NE is still getting lake effect according to the news. Doesn't Snakey live up that way?
Hope you hunters bag a big one today.
BH, might haveta change the bass portion of your name? Good luck brother.
MM, hope you're healing up. Are you doing PT yet?


----------



## Lazy 8

Didn't know if y'all caught this below but Santa pretty well sums 2020 up...


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. I haven't been out yet but they're saying a little over a couple of inches. NE is still getting lake effect according to the news. Doesn't Snakey live up that way?
> Hope you hunters bag a big one today.
> BH, might haveta change the bass portion of your name? Good luck brother.
> MM, hope you're healing up. Are you doing PT yet?


Bass fishing is my Passion


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Bass fishing is my Passion


That explains it.....lol


----------



## Lil' Rob

Got about 6-8 inches of snow here in Medina...some light stuff still coming down...driveway and vehicles are finally cleaned off.

We've got a Lab puppy right now...poor little guy can't hardly pee with the snow up against his belly.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lil' Rob said:


> Got about 6-8 inches of snow here in Medina...some light stuff still coming down...driveway and vehicles are finally cleaned off.
> 
> We've got a Lab puppy right now...poor little guy can't hardly pee with the snow up against his belly.


Are lab pup is loving life right now,lol


----------



## Lazy 8

Good boi!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Poopin' is no easier.

When both dogs are out it's tough to get them back in the house.

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Evinrude58

I remember about 10 years ago we got a mid March snow and ended up with about 14 inches on the ground. In order for our Pomeranian to go out and take care of business I had to shovel paths in the yard and then all you could see was the tips of his ears.


----------



## Lazy 8

You made me think about Stella who says, you can't beat a pile of leaves...


----------



## ress

Been reading and lately getting ready for winter
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Been reading and lately getting ready for winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Welcome back Ressy. I see from the pics that the Mrs. is slipping. Does she feel alright? She doesn't have covid or nothing?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Bass fishing is my Passion


i love bass fishing in ponds. like you I love it.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy your day
Digging out duck decoys and packing up for rhe Saturday opener. Took a quick scouting trip yesterday and saw plenty of ducks, mostly gadwalls, shovelers.with a few mallards n blacks.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. For those heading to their stands. Stay warm and good luck


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## bobk

Morning all, waiting on the guys to wake up. Ez sleeps way too much. We have to go drag a deer out this morning that we left lay due to darkness and terrain. I’m not looking forward to this challenge one bit.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Morning all, waiting on the guys to wake up. EZ sleeps way too much. We have to go drag a deer out this morning that we left lay due to darkness and terrain. I’m not looking forward to this challenge one bit.


who's deer you dragging out? congrats to whoever dropped it.

good morning hunters, and you all too. stay warm and keep your powder dry for those using a muzzleloader.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys


----------



## garhtr

When it rains it pours--- fooling around in the garage and hear the misses say " brought you some coffee" followed by broken glass and unfortunately a broken right elbow.
She's a trooper, home 5 minutes and starting lunch.
" I can't watch you all the time " got me in the dog house.
Hopefully you'll have a better day
Good luck


----------



## ress

Just think of all the Christmas chores you now have to do!!


----------



## ditchdigger

bobk said:


> Morning all, waiting on the guys to wake up. Ez sleeps way too much. We have to go drag a deer out this morning that we left lay due to darkness and terrain. I’m not looking forward to this challenge one bit.


Hope you gutted it yesterday! Nothing worse that gutting a cold deer!😝


----------



## sherman51

I can't hardly wait for Saturday. our ML season comes in on Sat morning. going up for a week of hunting. Sat, Sun, and Mon. it's the longest I've hunted at one time before. but my son and his wife are taking the whole week's vacation. I would love to get one Mon morning then watch tv the rest of the week.

this will be my first hunt with my new CVA. haven't taken any long shots with it. but hope my luck holds and any shots I get are under 50 yards. about 95% of my shots have been under 50 yards. it's shooting great at 50 yards. most of my 3 shot groups are all making one large hole. now watch me go out and get a shot and get buck fever and miss by a foot. wish me luck guys I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Go get 'em Sherm!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

ditchdigger said:


> Nothing worse that gutting a cold deer!😝


There's one thing worse--- not getting to gut a deer at all is way worse.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Lil' Rob

ditchdigger said:


> Hope you gutted it yesterday! Nothing worse that gutting a cold deer!😝


How about gutting a hot deer??


----------



## Lazy 8

#11 WVU vs #1 Gonzaga. Right now on ESPN. Go Mountaineers!


----------



## Lazy 8

87 - 82 Gonzaga. Boooooooo


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. I haven't been out yet but they're saying a little over a couple of inches. NE is still getting lake effect according to the news. Doesn't Snakey live up that way?
> Hope you hunters bag a big one today.
> BH, might haveta change the bass portion of your name? Good luck brother.
> MM, hope you're healing up. Are you doing PT yet?


 We got a little...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Did the driveway 3X yesterday and once this morning...Almost 20 inches. Got stuck on our street when my SUV hit a 2 foot snowdrift. Had to get out the shovel to clear a path.

Lost a couple of trees due to heavy snow on the branches. Will find how bad when it melts.


----------



## Lazy 8

Dang Snakey. I'll bet that'll be on the ground for awhile..


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang Snakey. I'll bet that'll be on the ground for awhile..


The photos were taken today after the snow had melted a bit. It might be gone by Tuesday as the ground isn't frozen so it will melt pretty fast. Thank God Monday wasn't colder of we would have had three times as much as it rained per near the whole day.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Enjoy your day n good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys, it’s going to be another amazing day!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you have a wonderful day today!!! I can’t wait till Friday after work going to be fishing till late into the night


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys looks like another nice day to hunt. I let a guy I worked with hunt the farm yesterday. He killed a spike within 45 minutes. Made his day


----------



## sherman51

good morning ladies and gentlemen, using the term ladies with a grain of salt.

thought about sniping this one but got a lot of posts to go.


----------



## sherman51

only got 4 more to go.


----------



## sherman51

3 more.


----------



## sherman51

2 more.


----------



## sherman51

1 more.


----------



## sherman51

bingo.


----------



## MagicMarker

Maybe


----------



## MagicMarker

You win


----------



## ditchdigger

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys looks like another nice day to hunt. I let a guy I worked with hunt the farm yesterday. He killed a spike within 45 minutes. Made his day


What a great place we live! Great deer hunting and fishing!


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> You win


man mm i thought you had me.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sherm, no shooting any deer under 150 yards....you need to test/prove that CVA!
good luck


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

M R DUCKS said:


> Sherm, no shooting any deer under 150 yards....you need to test/prove that CVA!
> good luck


i wouldn't even try a shot past 150 yards. if I was shooting a 30.06 I wouldn't try a shot past about 150. I'm just not steady enough to take real long shots, it's just not fair to the deer to take shots past one's capabilities.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> i wouldn't even try a shot past 150 yards. if I was shooting a 30.06 I wouldn't try a shot past about 150. I'm just not steady enough to take real long shots, it's just not fair to the deer to take shots past one's capabilities.


Come on Sherman I know all you do is dress up warm go to a tree blind and sleep 😴


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope everyone has a great day and if you're out there enjoy these last days of gun hunting
Good luck


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys good luck to those out and about today


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Come on Sherman I know all you do is dress up warm go to a tree blind and sleep 😴


I do get my morning nap in. but like last yr, I was done hunting at 25 minutes before sunrise. I hadn't even had time to get comfortable when I saw something moving coming towards me. all I did was lift the stock into my shoulder. at about 10 yards I sighted in and pulled the trigger. then I went to sleep, lol.

good morning boys. tomorrow I hunt.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> I do get my morning nap in. but like last yr, I was done hunting at 25 minutes before sunrise. I hadn't even had time to get comfortable when I saw something moving coming towards me. all I did was lift the stock into my shoulder. at about 10 yards I sighted in and pulled the trigger. then I went to sleep, lol.
> 
> good morning boys. tomorrow I hunt.


Don’t forget your boots this time


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Don’t forget your boots this time


Ouch!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Still have a foot of snow on the ground. Keeps the deer from running too fast.


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> Still have a foot of snow on the ground. Keeps the deer from running too fast.


180 grain bullet keeps them from running too fast as well.


----------



## MagicMarker

Son pulled the trigger this morning


----------



## bruce

MM tell your son good job .Kill them all.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^ Likey like the above 2 posts!!!


----------



## garhtr

Great morning gentlemen !
Feels like Christmas Morning to me, opening day of second duck-- Quack Quack quack quack  
By 6.30 I'll be tucked away on my favorite beaver pond drinking coffee, watching the sky lighten and listening to the sound of whistling wings.
Enjoy your day n Good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! After the elusive brown animal again today.


----------



## fastwater

Short opportunity to stop in and wish all a GREAT morning.
For those hunting...good luck and...choot straight Lizbeths...


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' everyone!! Stay safe out there!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys make the most of it


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning boys! After the elusive brown animal again today.


Good morning y'all. 20 days til Christmas. 
BC - do you mean you're going beaver hunting today?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. 20 days til Christmas.
> BC - do you mean you're going beaver hunting today?


I shot a beaver in H.S.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> I shot a beaver in H.S.


I saw quite a few in H.S.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. 20 days til Christmas.
> BC - do you mean you're going beaver hunting today?


Yup🤣


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy is this something you kno about? Maybe some of your handy work?🤔


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 459801
> Lazy is this something you kno about? Maybe some of your handy work?🤔


Yes...and it wasn't easy scribing the curvature. 
Funny story time. When the contractor finished building a house near ours, he was going thru a divorce that he didn't want. It messed with his mind so much he hung a door to the bathroom with a window in it! 
Hello? Are you almost done? I see you?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I saw quite a few in H.S.


Pictures or it didn't happen....


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen....


You'd have to pic my brain and read my mind........good luck with that!


----------



## Lazy 8

BC- you'd better hurry up with dem beavers.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 459801
> Lazy is this something you kno about? Maybe some of your handy work?🤔


I fail to see the problem!!!


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Don’t forget your boots this time


It's not that I'm forgetful it's just that I like new hunting boots. and yes you guessed it I bought a new pair at wall mart tonight after hunting all day in my sneakers. you just can't beat a new pair of hunting boots from wall mart.


----------



## MagicMarker

How about a hunting report. Anything seen today


----------



## garhtr

I saw a ton of waterfowl.
Had 6 ducks by 8:30 and watched the duck capades for another hour. It's hard for me to describe the beauty of the marsh when it's filled with ducks. 
Looking to be another beautiful morning.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> How about a hunting report. Anything seen today


Nothing today MM.
Headed to Wayne National in the morning.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> It's not that I'm forgetful it's just that I like new hunting boots. and yes you guessed it I bought a new pair at wall mart tonight after hunting all day in my sneakers. you just can't beat a new pair of hunting boots from wall mart.


Me and the Missus will be getting ready to go somewhere and she might day, you're not wearing that are you? To which I'll say, it's alright, it's not like were going to wally world or something?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Nothing today MM.
> Headed to Wayne National in the morning.


May the wind be at your, your, your...good luck.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
It's a quiet frosty one, perfect for ducks or bucks 
Hope a big one comes your way but if not I know everyone will still build a great memory drinking coffee, watching the sunrise, squirrels play or maybe a flock of obnoxious turkeys making a giant racket.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Going to be a great one! Good luck to whoever is going out...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Son is back at it at the farm this morning. He watched a big buck chase doe back and forth in field all morning and is bedded down bout 300 yds now. He said he can see his antlers sticking up through the scope. Waiting and hoping


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Son is back at it at the farm this morning. He watched a big buck chase doe back and forth in field all morning and is bedded down bout 300 yds now. He said he can see his antlers sticking up through the scope. Waiting and hoping


I've sat on bedded bucks for hours. Very frustrating when they finally get up and go the opposite direction. Hope your son has a picture for us all later today.


----------



## bobk

By the way how you feeling MM?


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> By the way how you feeling MM?


Getting a little better every day. I’m gonna try like hell to be sitting in one of the rolling blinds when bonus weekend comes up


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

2x post


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> How about a hunting report. Anything seen today



didn't see anything yesterday. but seen a big one right at the end of hunting today. but it was so bark and about 150 yards in the brush I couldn't even tell if it was antlered. my son and dil saw 3 but they were all too small to shoot. tomorrow is another day. good luck to everyone.


----------



## 0utwest

MagicMarker said:


> How about a hunting report. Anything seen today


My penn. half rack buck and the Misses missed twice on does and we seen about 35 which some could have been the same ones and this is my look after listening to its to thick to shoot !


----------



## fastwater

Great job Outwest!
Seeing 35 deer in one outing is very, very impressive for sure.
*You're hunting a great spot.*
Can you use ml'er during rifle season there?


----------



## bobk

0utwest said:


> My penn. half rack buck and the Misses missed twice on does and we seen about 35 which some could have been the same ones and this is my look after listening to its to thick to shoot !
> View attachment 459852


Congratulations Mike.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Great job Outwest!
> Seeing 35 deer in one outing is very, very impressive for sure.
> *You're hunting a great spot.*
> Can you use ml'er during rifle season there?


Yes Muzzleloaders are legal and been Hunting this General area for 26 years .


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Gonna dabble in the ducks world one more day.
Wife's got a doctor's appointment tomorrow and eye doctor Wednesday and of course I'm the chauffer.
Enjoy n good luck and good hunting


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys.



0utwest said:


> My penn. half rack buck and the Misses missed twice on does and we seen about 35 which some could have been the same ones and this is my look after listening to its to thick to shoot !
> View attachment 459852


that's a beautiful half rack buck. congrats my friend.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looking out the window looks to be a decent day out there may the best to all of you


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning guys and great job OW!


----------



## Lazy 8

Finishing the last of my cherry maters.


----------



## sherman51

again I didn't see a deer this morning. but did take a nap in my summit stand around 11:00 this morning. so I decided to skip the hunt this afternoon. my son and his wife are hunting so wish them luck.

good luck to all you guys and a booster to you hunters.


----------



## MagicMarker

Son used my Winchester 350 this past week. He liked it well enough to go buy his own today. Olde English had them in stock


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening guys hope you all have a great day today I unfortunately was at home today with a wonderful agonizing migraine I’ve never had one before and man do they suck!!!!


----------



## Lil' Rob

sherman51 said:


> again I didn't see a deer this morning. but did take a nap in my summit stand around 11:00 this morning. so I decided to skip the hunt this afternoon. my son and his wife are hunting so wish them luck.
> 
> good luck to all you guys and a booster to you hunters.


Wishing them good luck....


----------



## bruce

Yes they do. ever since cemo.


1basshunter said:


> Good evening guys hope you all have a great day today I unfortunately was at home today with a wonderful agonizing migraine I’ve never had one before and man do they suck!!!!


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning Gentlemen !
Trouble sleeping but wife's got appointments early so I guess I'll drink coffee and putter around the house until she's ready----- a long day of errands for me.
Good luck and wishing everyone well.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Son used my Winchester 350 this past week. He liked it well enough to go buy his own today. Olde English had them in stock
> View attachment 459888
> View attachment 459889


Great looking rifle MM.
What Leupold did he put on it?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Team Derailer. 16 days before Christmas!


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Great looking rifle MM.
> What Leupold did he put on it?


Same one I did. Leupold 350 legend


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Good day yesterday. I made it upstairs took a shower and slept in my own bed last night. I really appreciate my wife these days. After raising four boys now she has to babysit me


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Son used my Winchester 350 this past week. He liked it well enough to go buy his own today. Olde English had them in stock
> View attachment 459888
> View attachment 459889


that's a beautiful gun he got there.



Lil' Rob said:


> Wishing them good luck....


thanks snakey, my son got a real nice big doe about 25 minutes after sunset at 30 yards. now put in a good word for me and my dil this afternoon as we didn't see anything this morning.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> that's a beautiful gun he got there.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks snakey, my son got a real nice big doe about 25 minutes after sunset at 30 yards. now put in a good word for me and my dil this afternoon as we didn't see anything this morning.


Shermie, quit taking those siesta's in the deer stand. Wakey-Wakey. Your snoring is driving them away.


----------



## bruce

Sherm put those Converse back on. Sit all day with a sack lunch. Cold feet will keep you awake.  Bruce


----------



## bruce

While all those other hunters are leaving the woods they will move deer. Stay put .  Bruce


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. going back out here shortly. this yr may be a dud for me. has anyone else got a deer yet? good luck to you guys that are still hunting.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. going back out here shortly. this yr may be a dud for me. has anyone else got a deer yet? good luck to you guys that are still hunting.


fastwater got 5 so far


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys! Putting my baby to bed for a couple of months today.😢 Hey St, how far do you live from Jeffersonville? Cause I have a spot to hunt there.


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> fastwater got 5 so far


I got two before I got hurt


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make the most of it


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope everyone has a blessed day.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Any of you guys lose your car back in 02 check the thread below ....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> fastwater got 5 so far


Your jerky and trail Bologna is done. Brats and slim Jims will be ready this week. Will call ya when done.


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> fastwater got 5 so far


5 for me also !


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Wife's still a no go to drive so it looks like a 10 a.m. to the beauty/hair shop for me.
Hopefully a short fishing trip after lunch.
Good luck n enjoy your day !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, have a great day today, Sherman you should try hunting Barefooted that way You will be too cold to sleep and you might actually see a deer


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another cool crisp morning out there with a little warmup coming. Get out there and enjoy it


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## garhtr

Anyone else get the a.m. fog ?







Drove over to the river to watch the geese fly and all I could do was hear them--- still a thrill-- sounded like a thousand but I'm guessing a few hundred. They sure make a racket in the fog.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460029
> Good morning boys!


  Recently saw a guy wearing a hoodie with that logo.
Good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Your jerky and trail Bologna is done. Brats and slim Jims will be ready this week. Will call ya when done.




What am I, a red headed step child??


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hatchetman said:


> What am I, a red headed step child??


That’s what he told me...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460032


parked in the wrong spot


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> What am I, a red headed step child??


Didn't forget about ya brother.
Made yours the same time as ST's.
Everything should be ready by this Sat.



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460032


'Though shalt not attempt to push partially cut tree over with bucket way above chainsaw cut'


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460032


Fords suck?


----------



## erie mako

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460032





Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460032


Lever and fulcrum experiment?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Fords suck?


Best response yet!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Fords suck?


LOL🤣🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Trucks are red, tractors are green


----------



## hatteras1

I remember my first beer!


----------



## Snakecharmer

I posted this in Comedy Corner but its too good to not share with the derailers.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Finally got my Christmas lights up.....


----------



## Evinrude58

MM and sometimes cars are tractor green. 😁 😁 😁 Your post reminded me of a VW I had when stationed in Germany. Before I sold it I bought a few spray cans of green tractor paint to paint it because it was way cheaper.


----------



## MagicMarker

Trucks are red, tractors are gree


Evinrude58 said:


> MM and sometimes cars are tractor green. 😁 😁 😁 Your post reminded me of a VW I had when stationed in Germany. Before I sold it I bought a few spray cans of green tractor paint to paint it because it was way cheaper.


in my younger years I’ve painted a couple pickups and cars with tractor enamel paint


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460032


theft prevention!


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460032


Looks to me like a Ford bit off more than it could chew. Such is life. 
Eh Fasty?


----------



## sherman51

good morning gents. will be hunting yhis morning but its supposed to be raining this afternoon. hope you guys are all feeling good this morning.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys, going hog hunting today.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> *Looks to me like a Ford bit off more than it could chew. *Such is life.
> Eh Fasty?


As usual!!!
Whether it be cars,trucks or tractors...they are always jumpin on somethin they can't out run or out work.
They just never learn...

Who is this:









Mornin all...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> As usual!!!
> Whether it be cars,trucks or tractors...they are always jumpin on somethin they can't out run or out work.
> They just never learn...
> 
> Who is this:
> View attachment 460086
> 
> 
> Mornin all...


I would say it's me but I was sleeping in my stand. those summit stands are like being in a recliner at home. that's why I haven't gotten a deer yet.


----------



## 1basshunter

Dear poor old uncle Sherman, you always have a great reason why you did not get a deer!!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Gonna try to beat tomorrows rain and sneak across the river today and harass a few Ky stockers and drink a lot of coffee.
Enjoy your day --- N ---
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Made it out to garage yesterday afternoon and sharpened a few chainsaw chains. I’ve got a commercial chainsaw sharpener I bought years ago from a closed saw shop so all I had to do is just sit there and work it. Felt great to get outside house


----------



## Blue Pike

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460032


I need a hair cut.


----------



## MagicMarker

I was just thinking. Uncle Sherm is gonna be able to brag a whole nuther year bout how his muzzleloader didn’t miss a deer this year


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Well, I just learned to never say never. Just when I thought there was no way I could play Santa Claus at work again this year, I was wrong. Looks like I'll be putting the ol red and white crushed velour suit and be a virtual Santa via Zoom.
What's the world coming to?


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Made it out to garage yesterday afternoon and sharpened a few chainsaw chains. I’ve got a commercial chainsaw sharpener I bought years ago from a closed saw shop so all I had to do is just sit there and work it. Felt great to get outside house


Great to hear.
Won't be long you'll be out and about.



Blue Pike said:


> I need a hair cut.


May want to get em all cut while your at it.



Lazy 8 said:


> Well, I just learned to never say never. Just when I thought there was no way I could play Santa Claus at work again this year, I was wrong. Looks like I'll be putting the ol red and white crushed velour suit and be a virtual Santa via Zoom.
> What's the world coming to?


Come Christmas Eve...the kids will be setting out hand sanitizer for Santa to use when he gets to their house instead of cookies and milk.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Dear poor old uncle Sherman, you always have a great reason why you did not get a deer!!





MagicMarker said:


> I was just thinking. Uncle Sherm is gonna be able to brag a whole nuther year bout how his muzzleloader didn’t miss a deer this year


Maybe he should be hunting in Amherst:


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Dear poor old uncle Sherman, you always have a great reason why you did not get a deer!!


shi* i can sleep in my stand and dream up reasons for not getting a deer.




MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Made it out to garage yesterday afternoon and sharpened a few chainsaw chains. I’ve got a commercial chainsaw sharpener I bought years ago from a closed saw shop so all I had to do is just sit there and work it. Felt great to get outside house


i know you couldn't be cooped up very long. just take care of yourself.




MagicMarker said:


> I was just thinking. Uncle Sherm is gonna be able to brag a whole nuther year bout how his muzzleloader didn’t miss a deer this year


hey, that's a good one, thanks. but I'm so afraid I will miss from all the insults I am afraid to take over a 25-yard shot.


----------



## Lil' Rob

fastwater said:


> Maybe he should be hunting in Amherst:
> View attachment 460099


Holy cr__...what's that deer been eating!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Today I felt the best I’ve been since my fall Went to the farm and rode four wheeler around. My wife raised the roof with me when I got home. That’s the stand I’m gonna hunt next weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

Tear em up MM.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
A whopping 62 degrees today, can't resist a trip to the creek for some more Ky stockers.
Grab your rain coat--- just in case.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## sherman51

goooood morning everyone. no hunting today getting too much rain. will be back out tomorrow for what will probably be my last try. my son and dil have to work 7 days a week and I don't like hunting alone. i may hunt next weekend with my other son or just hunt alone. but probably not hunt anymore.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Get out and get something done today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. 13 days til Christmas!
Good luck to anybody fishing or hunting!
Great pic BC!


----------



## fastwater

Lil' Rob said:


> Holy cr__...what's that deer been eating!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm thinkin that maybe that deer must be the local LEO of the deer herd in Amherst.
He needs to lay off the donut shops. 



MagicMarker said:


> Today I felt the best I’ve been since my fall Went to the farm and rode four wheeler around. My wife raised the roof with me when I got home. That’s the stand I’m gonna hunt next weekend
> View attachment 460124
> View attachment 460125


Thinkin you could rig up one of these so you don't have to fight those steep steps. 
Install remote switch...lay down on it and it will dump you right into the stand  :











Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460135
> Good morning!


Excellent pic BK


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. got up early to rain but went back to bed. you all have a great day.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. got up early to rain but went back to bed. you all have a great day.


Hey Shermie, maybe you can bag a 10 pt in your dreams? Not sure what it would taste like. Good luck to you!


----------



## Snakecharmer

sherman51 said:


> goooood morning everyone. no hunting today getting too much rain. will be back out tomorrow for what will probably be my last try. my son and dil have to work 7 days a week and I don't like hunting alone. i may hunt next weekend with my other son or just hunt alone. but probably not hunt anymore.


Maybe take a granddaughter with you. She doesn't need to hunt.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anybody having bug problems? Could this be a computer bug?


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody having bug problems? Could this be a computer bug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 460154


Snaky... thinkin you may need some of that there 'blue ointment' aftershave lotion.


----------



## Lazy 8

I smashed it with a ball pein hammer.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> I smashed it with a ball pein hammer.


Woops...... SORRY !!!!


----------



## bruce

Glad you can get out.


MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Made it out to garage yesterday afternoon and sharpened a few chainsaw chains. I’ve got a commercial chainsaw sharpener I bought years ago from a closed saw shop so all I had to do is just sit there and work it. Felt great to get outside house


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

^^^BOO^^^


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
I have no idea why I'm awake before 4 a.m.
Hopefully a visit from the grandkids later but for now I'm
Drinking coffee and staring out into the darkness 
Good luck and Enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys I volunteered to go get the mail yesterday and my wife’s dog wanted a ride looks to be another decent day today make the most of it


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> I volunteered to go get the mail yesterday


Don't over do it before bonus weekend .
Looks like you're traveling in style N good to see you out and about.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. God is giving us another beautiful day.
12 days before Christmas!
Geminids tonight between 2100 and 0300 tomorrow. You won't need a telescope or binoculars. Also no light from the moon interfering.


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys. got up early to rain but went back to bed. you all have a great day.



Laziest deer hunter in the world....


----------



## MagicMarker

Pulled the other rolling deer blind out to other spot today


----------



## bobk

You better not be overdoing it MM or you may miss the second gun weekend. Good luck next weekend.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, maybe you can bag a 10 pt in your dreams? Not sure what it would taste like. Good luck to you!


With the Cheap muzzleloader he uses he will miss even in his dreams


----------



## Lazy 8

Pucker up buttercup.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bob, I came within a nats arse of posting this onyour sleep #. Only to chicken out. I didn't want a Shermie time out.

Bob,
Can I come down and try it out? I never buy a pig in a poke. How's Thursday look for you?
Lazy


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Bob, I came within a nats arse of posting this onyour sleep #. Only to chicken out. I didn't want a Shermie time out.
> 
> Bob,
> Can I come down and try it out? I never buy a pig in a poke. How's Thursday look for you?
> Lazy


I’ve had one several years now. And especially now with my broken back I really like it. I can set it for whatever stiffness I want


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, maybe you can bag a 10 pt in your dreams? Not sure what it would taste like. Good luck to you!


well I didn't even see a deer in my dreams. we hunt public property so the deer are kinda sparse.




Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe take a granddaughter with you. She doesn't need to hunt.


 she plans on hunting next yr. will have to get one of those 2 man ladder stands. plus she shoots the 22 as good as I do. so next spring I'll see if she shoots the ML near as good as she does the 22.




Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460174


now that's funny as he**.




1basshunter said:


> With the Cheap muzzleloader he uses he will miss even in his dreams


at least I get out and hunt with mine. hey, I live on disability so I got what I could afford. but if you want to get me one of those new traditions nitrifire ML for a Christmas present I wont feel a bit bad. it only a little over 1200.00 plus tax and maybe shipping.


----------



## 1basshunter

[QUOTE="sherman51, property so the deer are kinda sparse.


at least I get out and hunt with mine. hey, I live on disability so I got what I could afford. but if you want to get me one of those new traditions nitrifire ML for a Christmas present I wont feel a bit bad. it only a little over 1200.00 plus tax and maybe shipping.
[/QUOTE] Sherman, 1200 for a 25 yard shot that comes in at 48 dollars per yard. But if that will help you sleep better at in the field Maybe you could be like your new teddy bear out there


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^ouchiewawa^^^


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Bob, I came within a nats arse of posting this onyour sleep #. Only to chicken out. I didn't want a Shermie time out.
> 
> Bob,
> Can I come down and try it out? I never buy a pig in a poke. How's Thursday look for you?
> Lazy


Well it’s all in a pile in the walk in cooler. Thursday works for me.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:
Sherman, *1200 for a 25 yard shot that comes in at 48 dollars per yard*. But if that will help you sleep better at in the field Maybe you could be like your new teddy bear out there
[/QUOTE]

From what I been readin...a $5 alarm clock is prolly all that's needed.

Hey Saugeye Tom...you eat any of your goodies???

Hatchetman...headed up your way with yours in the mornin. Should be there by about 10-1030 if'n you promise to have some coffee ready.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> 1basshunter said:
> Sherman, *1200 for a 25 yard shot that comes in at 48 dollars per yard*. But if that will help you sleep better at in the field Maybe you could be like your new teddy bear out there


From what I been readin...a $5 alarm clock is prolly all that's needed.

Hey Saugeye Tom...you eat any of your goodies???

Hatchetman...headed up your way with yours in the mornin. Should be there by about 10-1030 if'n you promise to have some coffee ready.
[/QUOTE]
So you are driving right by my house and
not dropping anything off. I see how you are.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> From what I been readin...a $5 alarm clock is prolly all that's needed.
> 
> Hey Saugeye Tom...you eat any of your goodies???
> 
> Hatchetman...headed up your way with yours in the mornin. Should be there by about 10-1030 if'n you promise to have some coffee ready.


So you are driving right by my house and
not dropping anything off. I see how you are.
[/QUOTE]

More on the way ole buddy.
Can only do two deer at a time as far as the smoker goes.
ST got one...Hatchetman the other.
Will be workin up two more this week usin this new Victorinox knife that finally came in.








Been waitin on it awhile and if'n I don't cut my fingers off with it...One of them deer has your name on it.

You wantin trail Bologna, brats, slim Jims and jerky the same as ST and Hatchetman?
If'n you're wanting something different shoot me a call.
Gonna do a run of pepper jack cheese and jalapeño summer sausage, pepperoni sticks and slim Jims on my deer if'n you'd rather have that...up to you...
The pepperoni sticks turn out like old fashion pepperoni.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Enjoy your day !
Gonna slip out to a beaver pond for a few hours and watch the sky for some ducks.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day!!! As far as I am I’m going to Cleveland clinic today for some testing this year is trying to kill me


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. May have overdone it a little yesterday. Was pretty sore when I went to bed. So far this morning feeling good. Am gonna slow down just a little today


----------



## sherman51

good morning men.

going to go pick my youngest son up at prison as today he gets released. leaving in about 15 minutes. i can only hope he's learned his lesson about meth. if you guys would please pray for him.


----------



## fastwater

Will keep him...and all around him in prayer.


----------



## Hatchetman

[QUOTE="fastwater, post: 3038233, member: 50401"

Hey Saugeye Tom...you eat any of your goodies???

Hatchetman...headed up your way with yours in the mornin. Should be there by about 10-1030 if'n you promise to have some coffee ready.
[/QUOTE]


Coffee's on and ready, might have a pot of my squirrel stew ready for ya too....


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day!!! As far as I am I’m going to Cleveland clinic today for some testing this year is trying to kill me


Good luck at the Hospital. You certainly are keeping them busy this year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

sherman51 said:


> good morning men.
> 
> going to go pick my youngest son up at prison as today he gets released. leaving in about 15 minutes. i can only hope he's learned his lesson about meth. if you guys would please pray for him.


Meth is a crazy crazy drug. I've just recently seen what it can do to someone... Hope he chooses the right path this time.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hatchetman said:


> [QUOTE="fastwater, post: 3038233, member: 50401"
> 
> Hey Saugeye Tom...you eat any of your goodies???
> 
> Hatchetman...headed up your way with yours in the mornin. Should be there by about 10-1030 if'n you promise to have some coffee ready.



Coffee's on and ready, might have a pot of my squirrel stew ready for ya too.... 
[/QUOTE]
o lord yes 1 thank you guys


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day!!! As far as I am I’m going to Cleveland clinic today for some testing this year is trying to kill me


Keeping you in prayer BH...



Hatchetman said:


> *Coffee's on and ready, might have a pot of my squirrel stew ready for ya too.... *


HM...Thank You for a meal fit for a king.
The squirrel stew with the hot, cat head biscuits was amazing. Best I ever had.
Was full as a tick on the way home and had to roll the window down to keep from fallen asleep.lol!
Hope you enjoy the goodies.



Saugeye Tom said:


> o lord yes 1 thank you guys


Great to hear.
And...really appreciate the line counter reels, planer boards and dipsy's.
You and I will surely put them to use next season.




Saugeyefisher said:


> Meth is a crazy crazy drug. I've just recently seen what it can do to someone... Hope he chooses the right path this time.


Yup...among other things...addiction is a pure, beat down, 'self esteem destroyer'.
And the Biggest mistake most loved ones make with addicts in the family thinking they are helping is to...'do for them'.
Long as somebody is enabling the addict by housing,feeding, clothing and paying the addicts way, the addict will never feel in their heart they are worth much or never feel really good about themselves cause when they look in the mirror, they know they haven't accomplished anything purely on their own.
Especially an addict that's a grown man that deep down, really knows what he's supposed to do as a man.
Often when there's an addict in the family...sadly...the family is guilty of 'loving' that person to death...literally...


----------



## Karl Wolf

sherman51 said:


> good morning men.
> 
> going to go pick my youngest son up at prison as today he gets released. leaving in about 15 minutes. i can only hope he's learned his lesson about meth. if you guys would please pray for him.


Best wishes with your boy and the meth problem. I've seen it destroy many lives in a very close and personal way. It's extremely hard on all parties involved and it's a beautiful thing you are there for your boy in these times of hardship.

Hopefully he can heal his mind.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, yesterday was great news for me yesterday I just have a pinched nerve in my upper neck and not a tumor. I was just happy that they said I have a brain!!! I have proof of it now


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, yesterday was great news for me yesterday I just have a pinched nerve in my upper neck and not a tumor. I was just happy that they said I have a brain!!! I have proof of it now


I’m not convinced.... Good morning boys!


----------



## MagicMarker

Great news I’m tickled you have a brain too


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks to be another chilly one today. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gentlemen. How many days til Christmas?
BH, did your wife ask for a second opinion?


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, yesterday was great news for me yesterday I just have a pinched nerve in my upper neck and not a tumor. I was just happy that they said I have a brain!!! I have proof of it now


Good to hear!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Been having trouble sleeping but last nite was better and I didn't wake until nearly 8:00. a.m. Thank the Lord.
I seem to sleep better the more time I spend outdoors.
Might be fighting skim ice on small water but hope to chase some ducks Thurs n Fri.
Hope your days a good one and Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars...


1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, yesterday was great news for me yesterday I just have a pinched nerve in my upper neck and not a tumor. I was just happy that they said I have a brain!!! I have proof of it now


GREAT NEWS!!!
BUTT...we didnt know you were also having a colonoscopy while you were there.


----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460254




Man, I would love to shop at that store....!!!!


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, yesterday was great news for me yesterday I just have a pinched nerve in my upper neck and not a tumor. I was just happy that they said I have a brain!!! I have proof of it now




Post a copy of the medical report or it's not true....


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> Post a copy of the medical report or it's not true....


yeah, we need pictures or it never happened. besides, he didn't say it was a human brain, LOL.

good morning you'all.


----------



## 1basshunter

Do you guys have dog or cat for a pet??? We all know that Sherman has a rat for one


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> View attachment 460280


I don’t think it’s that big but I’ll take it


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks white outside. Gonna stay inside today and let all of you take care of business today. Sure don’t want to take a Chance of falling and screwing myself up.


----------



## Snakecharmer

What do they call a pimple on a certain fisherman's ass?


----------



## Snakecharmer

A brain tumor.......


Can't tell Polish jokes any longer...


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Didn't get enough snow to cover the grass yet but our steps look pretty slick.
Enjoy your day n Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Team Derailer! 8 days til Christmas and speaking of that, it's beginning to look alot like Christmas!
Snowing the hardest I've seen for quite awhile. Big, fat, fluffy flakes. But they say it could transition over to freezing rain. Smart move MM. Me and the missus have to go have an eye exam and new glasses. I mightbreak down and finally get trifocals. I need to figure out lined or unlined. Never had a pair.


----------



## Snakecharmer

No snow in the snowbelt ! Or at least not new snow. Still have some on the deck and along the driveway where I blew it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I wonder if that fungicide that Bayer is advertising on OGF works for athletes foot and crotch rot? Why else would they advertise so much?

Any snipers today . getting close....


----------



## Lil' Rob

No sniping for me, but I'll get it closer for someone else.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Ol Sherm should be sneaking in anytime now


----------



## MagicMarker

Shermie. Once


----------



## MagicMarker

Shermie twice


----------



## MagicMarker

Shermie gone


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Shermie gone


Shooooeee....MM...you sniped that one with the precision of Carlos Hathock...or the precision of someone shooting a well tuned TC Encore.  
Hey...I wonder ifn the illustrious Carlos Hathcock had been using a great Encore if'n he would have sniped even more of them red sashed VC commies???


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Shermie gone


Sleeping in a deer stand no doubt..


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Sleeping in a deer stand no doubt..


...and dreaming about hitting the bulls eye at 100 yds with his CVA.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning men.
> 
> going to go pick my youngest son up at prison as today he gets released. leaving in about 15 minutes. i can only hope he's learned his lesson about meth. if you guys would please pray for him.


Shermie, how's your boy doing? Did hitting rock bottom have an affect on him? Sometimes that's what it takes.


----------



## slimdaddy45

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning Team Derailer! 8 days til Christmas and speaking of that, it's beginning to look alot like Christmas!
> Snowing the hardest I've seen for quite awhile. Big, fat, fluffy flakes. But they say it could transition over to freezing rain. Smart move MM. Me and the missus have to go have an eye exam and new glasses. I mightbreak down and finally get trifocals. I need to figure out lined or unlined. Never had a pair.


I have both tri-focals hands down I cant deal with that line tri-focal has no lines


----------



## Lazy 8

K?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Do you guys have dog or cat for a pet??? We all know that Sherman has a rat for one


you got that right. 7# of rompin stopin hoosier wild dog, but we love her.




Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning Team Derailer! 8 days til Christmas and speaking of that, it's beginning to look alot like Christmas!
> Snowing the hardest I've seen for quite awhile. Big, fat, fluffy flakes. But they say it could transition over to freezing rain. Smart move MM. Me and the missus have to go have an eye exam and new glasses. I mightbreak down and finally get trifocals. I need to figure out lined or unlined. Never had a pair.


i always got progressive bifocal. it has no lines and the lower you look in the lens the stronger they get.




MagicMarker said:


> Shermie gone


congrats you sniped that one in true fashion.




Lazy 8 said:


> ...and dreaming about hitting the bulls eye at 100 yds with his CVA.


i told you CVA'S is what dreams are made for, LOL.




Lazy 8 said:


> Shermie, how's your boy doing? Did hitting rock bottom have an affect on him? Sometimes that's what it takes.


he sure seems happy to be home. right now he's singing the good song, only time will tell.

we got about 4" of the white stuff.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Looks like a fine morning to watch for ducks, drink coffee and enjoy the marsh.
Enjoy your day and good luck and good hunting.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good job MM And good morning guys have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys gonna try and help my son cut up his deer after while and hopefully make room for another one this weekend


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Sounds like a good plan MM.
Hope you guys get that big one this weekend


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> ...and dreaming about hitting the bulls eye at 100 yds with his CVA.




That's all he would do is dream of hitting it....


----------



## sherman51

good mornin gents. I guess my hunting is done for the yr. my son got one last week and he and my dil both have to work this weekend. didn't even get to try a 25 yard shot with that CVA eceptin in my dreams. I would have made my youngest son go sit in the truck while I hunted but he is stuck at home for 14 days because of covid 19.


----------



## fastwater

Was planning on going down to Hocking Co to hunt this weekend but am currently reconsidering and might just be lazy and hunt here. Haven't made up my mind...


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry to hear that Sherman, but on the bright side of it a 25 yard shoot in your dreams is the only way you’re going to make it with that CVA muzzleloader you have


----------



## Evinrude58

Heard Sherm's gun was used at Valley Forge...........


----------



## Evinrude58

By Sherm. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^OUCH^^^


----------



## sherman51

God granted us the ability to dream. I believe in taking full advantage of that ability. when I'm napping up in my tree 500-yard shots are commonplace. if I'm dreaming I believe in going all out.

on another note, my son used the same bullets I use only in 50 caliber. the holes were huge. I took pictures but the wife was deleting other pictures and deleted them all before I posted them.. no pictures it didn't happen, I know, I know, LOL.


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> God granted us the ability to dream. I believe in taking full advantage of that ability. when I'm napping up in my tree 500-yard shots are commonplace. if I'm dreaming I believe in going all out.
> 
> on another note, my son used the same bullets I use only in 50 caliber. the holes were huge. I took pictures but the wife was deleting other pictures and deleted them all before I posted them.. no pictures it didn't happen, I know, I know, LOL.


Holes? What holes? I don't see no stinking holes.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Evinrude58 said:


> Heard Sherm's gun was used at Valley Forge...........


That is true, And even they were laughing about Just how accurate it is


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Have a great day n good luck to you guys hunting the bonus w/e.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like there’ll still be snow on ground for the weekend. Will sure make the deer stand out. Can’t hardly wait to go


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys, Sherm were you involved??


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all and good luck MM.
This time next week will be Christmas.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460422
> Good morning guys, Sherm were you involved??


must have been shooting a CVA.

i missed the good morning so good afternoon guys.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> must have been shooting a CVA.
> 
> i missed the good morning so good afternoon guys.


You miss a lot of stuff


----------



## MagicMarker

With a cva?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bruce

We gave up on deer hunting when I Sold my land in Wv. Do to poachers and trespassers. One Including my Brother. 500 acers down the tubes. No venison for the last 10 years except for a few bites from out west .At last years get together in grove city. Thank you Out west


----------



## Snakecharmer

Any derailers have a 20 gauge? I saw some cheap shells at a Walmart.


bruce said:


> We gave up on deer hunting when I Sold my land in Wv. Do to poachers and trespassers. One Including my Brother. 500 acers down the tubes. No venison for the last 10 years except for a few bites from out west .At last years get together in grove city. Thank you Out west


That was delicious! Thanks again Mike.


----------



## bruce

What is cheep today?


Snakecharmer said:


> Any derailers have a 20 gauge? I saw some cheap shells at a Walmart.
> 
> That was delicious! Thanks again Mike.


----------



## Snakecharmer

bruce said:


> What is cheep today?


Less than $5


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> With a cva?


with the CVA if I see a deer its co accurate I can shoot in the opposite direction and with those secrete bullets it will travel around the world and sneak up behind him and put him down.


----------



## 1basshunter

Keep drinking and dreaming Sherman and with your last remark you’re drinking more than dreaming


----------



## Evinrude58

Sherm sounds more like the gun is so inaccurate that the safest place is directly in front of it. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 460436


You're holding your rod upside down Rob!


----------



## Evinrude58

Must of been taught by those people on Alaskan Bush People. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Lazy 8

Evinrude58 said:


> Must of been taught by those people on Alaskan Bush People. 😁 😁 😁


The Fake Alaskan's?


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea the family that claims to be bush people but actually live in town and only go in the woods to film


----------



## 1basshunter

Evinrude58 said:


> Yea the family that claims to be bush people but actually live in town and only go in the woods to film


That’s like Sherman and his deer hunting with out someone filming him sleeping


----------



## G.lock

Evinrude58 said:


> Yea the family that claims to be bush people but actually live in town and only go in the woods to film


I read there's a widely signed petition in Alaska to get Discovery to drop the Alaska in the title. Total B.S. show.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Enjoy your day N Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' !!!! Went to get my eyes checked last week cause my glasses were old and I noticed things at a distance were getting a little fuzzy around the edges. He found something in the exam and sent me to see a retina specialist. Found that I have the beginnings of macular degeneration. Gettin' old suks!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys from the blind this morning. Wether I see anything or not I’m hunting. Not much snow left though. Son went to my stand in woods where he shot doe other day. And a buddy of mine is in a stand on south side of woods should have it covered this morning


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Good mornin' !!!! Went to get my eyes checked last week cause my glasses were old and I noticed things at a distance were getting a little fuzzy around the edges. He found something in the exam and sent me to see a retina specialist. Found that I have the beginnings of macular degeneration. Gettin' old suks!!!


Sorry about that BP. Don't know alot about that. Anything you can do to slow it down?
Good morning y'all. Up early today cause I'm heading into work to be a virtual Santa. This is gonna be weird. Parents signed up online. Each family gets 5 minutes with me via Zoom. Did I mention this is gonna be weird?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Sorry about that BP. Don't know alot about that. Anything you can do to slow it down?
> Good morning y'all. Up early today cause I'm heading into work to be a virtual Santa. This is gonna be weird. Parents signed up online. Each family gets 5 minutes with me via Zoom. Did I mention this is gonna be weird?


At least you don't have to worry about the kids peeing on you...


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Sorry about that BP. Don't know alot about that. Anything you can do to slow it down?
> Good morning y'all. Up early today cause I'm heading into work to be a virtual Santa. This is gonna be weird. Parents signed up online. Each family gets 5 minutes with me via Zoom. Did I mention this is gonna be weird?


Yea, he told me about some supplements to take and recommended looking into the meditteranean diet. Cut way back on the red meat, more fish and poultry, fresh fruit and veggies, whole grains, and lots of dark green leafy veggies.


----------



## Snakecharmer

bassplayer said:


> Yea, he told me about some supplements to take and recommended looking into the meditteranean diet. Cut way back on the red meat, more fish and poultry, fresh fruit and veggies, whole grains, and lots of dark green leafy veggies.


If it gets worse they can use injections in the eyes to slow down or stop the degeneration. I know two ladies that have this done at the Cole Eye Center at the Cleveland Clinic. One is 90 and the other is close to 90. I know the 90 year old can still drive a car. Not sure of the other person.


----------



## sherman51

good morning all you CVA lovers. and oh yeah you TC lovers also.



Evinrude58 said:


> Must of been taught by those people on Alaskan Bush People. 😁 😁 😁


he was taught by the CVA club.


----------



## sherman51

oh yeah good luck to all you deer hunters this weekend. mm if that big one comes by I hope you're not using a CVA unless he's at 25 yards or less. and all of you just be careful out there.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys from the blind this morning. Wether I see anything or not I’m hunting. Not much snow left though. Son went to my stand in woods where he shot doe other day. And a buddy of mine is in a stand on south side of woods should have it covered this morning


My Winchester 350 batting 100 percent One shot one doe


----------



## G.lock

bassplayer said:


> Yea, he told me about some supplements to take and recommended looking into the meditteranean diet. Cut way back on the red meat, more fish and poultry, fresh fruit and veggies, whole grains, and lots of dark green leafy veggies.


Best friend growing up developed the Zeanthanin in these supplements, working with Duke University med school. He had already made a fortune selling patents to big pharm companies so he sold this one he required that it be open and that's why you can buy it at reasonable prices.


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> My Winchester 350 batting 100 percent One shot one doe


Nice come back  
Congratulations !


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> My Winchester 350 batting 100 percent One shot one doe
> View attachment 460460
> View attachment 460461


Great job MM!!!



bassplayer said:


> Good mornin' !!!! Went to get my eyes checked last week cause my glasses were old and I noticed things at a distance were getting a little fuzzy around the edges. He found something in the exam and sent me to see a retina specialist. Found that I have the beginnings of macular degeneration. Gettin' old suks!!!


Very sorry to hear this bassplayer.
Due to one of my brother's getting MD, I get tested for it every year now.
FWIW...the supplemental script he was prescribed by 'The Kellog Eye Center' in Mich. and has been taking over the years has greatly reduced the MD progress. The Kellog Eye Center is one of the leading MD research centers in the country.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> My Winchester 350 batting 100 percent One shot one doe
> View attachment 460460
> View attachment 460461


Great job! You had a goal and completed it well.


----------



## bassplayer

fastwater said:


> Great job MM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very sorry to hear this bassplayer.
> Due to one of my brother's getting MD, I get tested for it every year now.
> FWIW...the supplemental script he was prescribed by 'The Kellog Eye Center' in Mich. and has been taking over the years has greatly reduced the MD progress. The Kellog Eye Center is one of the leading MD research centers in the country.


Thanks!! The supplement I'm taking is OTC due to catching the problem very, very early. He said hopefully the pills and dietary changes may halt it or slow it way down. I've got a follow up appt in about 9 or 10 weeks and he gave me a little deal to test myself everyday. The variety I have is known to get aggressive in a hurry


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> My Winchester 350 batting 100 percent One shot one doe
> View attachment 460460
> View attachment 460461


WTG! Congrats!


----------



## fastwater

GREAT...that they caught it early. Hopefully doing so...and a few changes, progression will halt or slow way down.
Brothers was the AMD 'dry' version and a bit more advanced when diagnosed. Don't recall all his script meds but know he got shots in eyes from time to time, had script eye drops and meds., plus took a daily assortment with certain dosages of various OTC vitamins. All OTC vitamins and dosages were suggested by Dr as part of his treatment.


----------



## Lil' Rob

sherman51 said:


> with the CVA if I see a deer its co accurate I can shoot in the opposite direction and with those secrete bullets it will travel around the world and sneak up behind him and put him down.


So while that bullet is circumnavigating its way around the world...avoiding trees, building, people, mountains, other animals...you get to take another nap?  Sounds like a win-win!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lil' Rob

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460485


Good old American ingenuity!


----------



## bassplayer

fastwater said:


> GREAT...that they caught it early. Hopefully doing so...and a few changes, progression will halt or slow way down.
> Brothers was the AMD 'dry' version and a bit more advanced when diagnosed. Don't recall all his script meds but know he got shots in eyes from time to time, had script eye drops and meds., plus took a daily assortment with certain dosages of various OTC vitamins. All OTC vitamins and dosages were suggested by Dr as part of his treatment.


Mine is the "wet" type


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Still pretty wet here so I'm gonna wrap up some gifts for the Misses and pack up for a trip to the M-Inlaws for a few days. Taking a rod and hope to put a hurting on some stream stockers.
Enjoy your day n good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys! Have a blessed day!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna cut up that deer this morning and try to go back out couple hours this afternoon. Thinking I might use muzzleloader. If I can get one with it I’ll have one with bow, one with 30.06 (Kentucky). One with the 350 and one muzzleloader this year. Anyway good luck to everyone else out today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all and good luck to Garhtr and MM. Love the tree BC!
This meme kind of sums up my being a virtual Santa yesterday where I work. It was weird and fun at the same time. One unique thing was that their parents wrote down what they wanted when they signed them up. I had an Elf sitting in front me with a dry erase board and they would write down the childrens name and what each wanted for Christmas. So Santa was psychic.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Evinrude58

Lazy we will lift it and you go under and look. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Lazy 8

Evinrude58 said:


> Lazy we will lift it and you go under and look. 😁 😁 😁


You old farts couldn't lift that boulder if you had to.


----------



## Evinrude58

Who you calling old?


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> You old farts couldn't lift that boulder if you had to.


I bet MM has enough equipment to lift that boulder  or atleast roll it off that stupid coyote.
Good luck !


----------



## garhtr

I Might just move to Ky, before I got the car unloaded a.m. M-inlaw had home made sausage n eggs with cheddar on the table.








Fished a few hours and supper was ready before I could stow my gear.








That good cornbread is made from scratch. Fried chicken n homemade biscuits for breakfast 
Country gals sure can cook.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> You old farts couldn't lift that boulder if you had to.


Wanna bet? Us old guys work smart not hard, we would just rent some equipment 😎😎


----------



## Lazy 8

Evinrude58 said:


> Who you calling old?


All of us, me included. If I was to carry a 5 gallon bucket full of water for 20 yds, I'd pay for it with shoulder pain the next day. I'm getting my shoulder replaced in early 2021. It's shot.


----------



## Evinrude58

I ain't old, I am only 62, Now Sherm he is old 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Evinrude58 said:


> I ain't old, I am only 62, Now Sherm he is old 🤣 🤣 🤣


Sherman is to old to be old


----------



## Lazy 8

Evinrude58 said:


> I ain't old, I am only 62, Now Sherm he is old 🤣 🤣 🤣


You're old enough to draw SS if'n you wanted to. 
You're also old enough to take a withdrawal from a 401K or IRA account without paying a penalty.
But if you're like me, you're only 23 in your mind.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Evinrude58

Already do. Actually retired Jan 2010.


----------



## Evinrude58

Wonder what that would score on the Boone and Crockett?


----------



## Lazy 8

Evinrude58 said:


> Already do. Actually retired Jan 2010.


Good for you brother. I'm not that fortunate. I still work 40 hrs a week.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Gonna have a snack n head to the crk for a few hours then out and about to visit n celebrate the season a little.
Enjoy your day n good luck and good fishing.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys make it a memorable day for everyone that comes your way


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good for you brother. I'm not that fortunate. I still work 40 hrs a week.


I still work 40 a week but Carmen keeps telling me to retire and in joy life... just can’t pull that trigger.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and get it done today


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars...


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Y'all. Might be a white Christmas.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> My Winchester 350 batting 100 percent One shot one doe
> View attachment 460460
> View attachment 460461


nice doe nice shot.




Lil' Rob said:


> So while that bullet is circumnavigating its way around the world...avoiding trees, building, people, mountains, other animals...you get to take another nap?  Sounds like a win-win!


yeah the only bad thing is the deer might move before the bullet gets back, then I miss, LOL.




garhtr said:


> I bet MM has enough equipment to lift that boulder  or atleast roll it off that stupid coyote.
> Good luck !


mm will for sure find a way to get-er-done.




Evinrude58 said:


> I ain't old, I am only 62, Now Sherm he is old 🤣 🤣 🤣


I'm only 69 and won't be 70 until May.

good morning to y'll on this beautiful winter day. best wishes to you y'all.


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> yeah the only bad thing is the deer might move before the bullet gets back, then I miss, LOL.


Only one problem Sherman, if YOU don't move that bullet will hit you in the a$$, or in case of a CVA in the ankle....


----------



## Lazy 8

Almost forgot...Happy Winter Solstice. 
Tonight will be the longest night of the year. But just think, the days will start to get longer...minutely. 
Christmas star tonight but we won't see it. Too many dang clouds. Oh well.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Leaving this 4 short?
come on Sherm ?! 
dont make me get the little bird out


----------



## MagicMarker

Gonna leave it for the next guy


----------



## MagicMarker

Yep leaving it to the next guy


----------



## MagicMarker

Like hell I will


----------



## Hatchetman

MagicMarker said:


> Yep leaving it to the next guy



I did....


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Like hell I will


Ding, ding, ding. Hold your cards but it looks like we got us a winner!
MM, look out fer Squirmy...er, I mean Shermy.


----------



## fastwater

You got em again MM.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## 1basshunter

Great morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today and remember to live it like it’s your last day


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Gonna fish ( windy here ) a few n pack for home. Wife wants to stay in Ky another day but I'm anxious to get home---- maybe I should leave her here  
Enjoy your day( finnish your shopping ?) N Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Up and at em. For those still shopping your running out of time make the most of it today


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> Up and at em. For those still shopping your running out of time make the most of it today


Not going until Thursday...Good Morning guys. Sherm must be sleeping a lot.


----------



## MagicMarker

Yeah he’s been pretty quiet lately


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Like hell I will


 you are right on the ball mm. couldn't have done a better job myself, LOL.




Burkcarp1 said:


> Not going until Thursday...Good Morning guys. Sherm must be sleeping a lot.


it wasn't so much that I was sleeping. i woke up this morning and my legs were all swollen and hurt like H-E double-L. it took me a while to get moving. but most of the swelling has gone down and my pain meds are helping the pain. i have vascular disease and the blood settles in my lower legs. i just keep ticking along until they get to the point I need a wheelchair.

everybody have a great day today.

how many of you scored a deer this yr besides mm?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Grandson got his first buck with my encore. I handed it to him and said take him lil brother. He had a shotgun and I told him it was too far out for that....150 to160 yards by my range finder. He'd squeezed off the perfect shot..sucker ran 15 yards and collapsed . Thanks for letting me hunt your property brother


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We got way too much meat along with my doe. You need any Rob? He refuses to hunt anywhere else now. Spoiled him...


----------



## Lazy 8

Tom, has he still got that, "grin" on his face? He deserves it!


----------



## ditchdigger

Saugeye Tom said:


> Grandson got his first buck with my encore. I handed it to him and said take him lil brother. He had a shotgun and I told him it was too far out for that....150 to160 yards by my range finder. He'd squeezed off the perfect shot..sucker ran 15 yards and collapsed . Thanks for letting me hunt your property brother
> View attachment 460633


 Heck of a 1st buck!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ditchdigger said:


> Heck of a 1st buck!


Thank you and yes i think ive ruined him. there is another one out there that made Logan's deer look small!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thank you and yes i think ive ruined him. *there is another one out there that made Logan's deer look small!*


Any time ST...you know that...Logan put a surenuff textbook shot on him. Couldn't even save any of the heart to put in the grinds.

Thinkin one of these is what you may be referring to. Both are nice but the one in the bottom pic is an absolute stud and just got more pics of him the other day that shows the mass of his rack much better.
He's got bases much bigger than your wrist:


----------



## Snakecharmer

Not sure how I did it outside of getting old but had a partial tear in my left retina. Had this big jellyfish type floater in my left eye Monday afternoon. Good thing I called the eye doctor this morning. Got a 10:00 appt and the Doc said I needed to get it fixed right away Hooked me up with a retina specialist and by 1:30 I had my retina welded with a laser. Might take a week or two for the blood to be absorbed and the floater to disappear but waiting could have caused blindness.


----------



## MagicMarker

Sounds like you got lucky. Hope you heal well


----------



## Snakecharmer

MagicMarker said:


> Sounds like you got lucky. Hope you heal well


Yep lucky. No lifting for a week but should be good as new. Gave me about 20 shots with the lazer.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> We got way too much meat along with my doe. You need any Rob? He refuses to hunt anywhere else now. Spoiled him...


Tom if you and fastwater Could put together a small care package for me I would surely appreciate it


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> Yep lucky. No lifting for a week but should be good as new. Gave me about 20 shots with the lazer.


Glad things all came together as they did for ya. Hopin you heal fast.



1basshunter said:


> Tom if you and fastwater Could put together a small care package for me I would surely appreciate it


Already have ya covered BH. Got yours done the same time as Hatchetman's and BK's. Just haven't hooked up with ya to get it to ya.
Have some more promised out and Hope to punch my last two tags in ml season.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Not sure how I did it outside of getting old but had a partial tear in my left retina. Had this big jellyfish type floater in my left eye Monday afternoon. Good thing I called the eye doctor this morning. Got a 10:00 appt and the Doc said I needed to get it fixed right away Hooked me up with a retina specialist and by 1:30 I had my retina welded with a laser. Might take a week or two for the blood to be absorbed and the floater to disappear but waiting could have caused blindness.


That's cutting it close Snakey. Good thing you didn't wait.
I'm sure some of you remember this one but back in 07 I was cutting a tree in the woods, heard something, snapped my head around and poked a twig in my retina. 2 surgeries and 6 stitches later I was healing. Had those stitches in my retina for 5 weeks. Doc said if it was 4 centimeters lower, I'd lost vision in that eye. Permanently.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> That's cutting it close Snakey. Good thing you didn't wait.
> I'm sure some of you remember this one but back in 07 I was cutting a tree in the woods, heard something, snapped my head around and poked a twig in my retina. 2 surgeries and 6 stitches later I was healing. Had those stitches in my retina for 5 weeks. Doc said if it was 4 centimeters lower, I'd lost vision in that eye. Permanently.


Yep...remember that well lazy.
Gave me a bit of a pucker factor then...still does today just hearing about it again.


----------



## fastwater

Here's another pic of the buck in the lower pic posted before. It shows a tad better the base mass of his head gear:









Here's a 12/01/2020 pic of the buck in the top pic posted before.
He's got a really good inside spread(24-25")and long,long tines but not as heavy as the buck in pic above.
Would love to see him next year.
ST...maybe Logan will bust him:


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Yep...remember that well lazy.
> Gave me a bit of a pucker factor then...still does today just hearing about it again.


Thanks Fasty. Do you remember me saying I pulled part of it out and the rest was inside my cornea?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Here's another pic of the buck in the lower pic posted before. It shows a tad better the base mass of his head gear:
> View attachment 460646
> 
> 
> Here's a 12/01/2020 pic of the buck in the top pic posted before.
> He's got a really good inside spread(24-25")and long,long tines but not as heavy as the buck in pic above.
> Would love to see him next year.
> ST...maybe Logan will bust him:
> View attachment 460650


Them there's some nice buckaroos. You all are gonna spoil Logan. 
That boy ain't never gonna want to choot a doe.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Fasty. Do you remember me saying I pulled part of it out and the rest was inside my cornea?


Yep...and sorry...due to the extended pucker factor...really wasn't in a hurry to hear it again!


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> Not sure how I did it outside of getting old but had a partial tear in my left retina. Had this big jellyfish type floater in my left eye Monday afternoon. Good thing I called the eye doctor this morning. Got a 10:00 appt and the Doc said I needed to get it fixed right away Hooked me up with a retina specialist and by 1:30 I had my retina welded with a laser. Might take a week or two for the blood to be absorbed and the floater to disappear but waiting could have caused blindness.


we only get one set dont want to lose either one of them. take care now so it can heal. 

good morning.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning Gents.
Looks like the last of the warm days for a while---Enjoy it 
Good luck


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys Make the most of it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning and have a wonderful day today last day of work for me till the new year  So I’m going to be fishing a lot. Now all I have to do is learn how to catch them


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Quite a bit of venison...logan wants to give some away to a shelter for teenage girls. what a kid


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> ..logan wants to give some away


Good for him, very generous.
We gave one to hunters feeding the hungry on occasion and might give one away this year if we can kill 2 in Jan.
I'd like to get one more for the freezer but my buddy and grandson want to hunt during Mzzlder but have enough meat.
Enjoy that venison, and Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Just watched the WX and it looks like our chance for a white Christmas are less than they were a day or too ago. But it is gonna get COLD.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Glad things all came together as they did for ya. Hopin you heal fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Already have ya covered BH. Got yours done the same time as Hatchetman's and BK's. Just haven't hooked up with ya to get it to ya.
> Have some more promised out and Hope to punch my last two tags in ml season.



Hey FW, go ahead and give mine to BK or Outwest, I knocked a nice doe down Sunday and I'm giving my neighbor half the meat, I've got to much now....Thanks for the offer though....


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Tom if you and fastwater Could put together a small care package for me I would surely appreciate it


I’m going out now to cut up a deer. If they can’t help you I will fix you up.


----------



## sherman51

if I didn't have so far to drive I'd like to take a care package off someone's hands. hunting with a CVA doesn't even get me a shot, LOL. so I don't have any at all. mm if you get to many during the ML season and have extra i'd drive to your place to pick up a care package. but don't run yourself short.


----------



## 0utwest

Hatchetman said:


> Hey FW, go ahead and give mine to BK or Outwest, I knocked a nice doe down Sunday and I'm giving my neighbor half the meat, I've got to much now....Thanks for the offer though....


 Im gonna have to pass on the deer meat also my season has been very good , 1 Buck and 2 Does in PA and 1 Buck and 1 doe here at home and saving one tag for muzzle also . I gave the neighbor 1 deer and have 4 in the freezer plus the smoked meats and jerky you gave me last time  ! We are set for awhile thats for sure !


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> if I didn't have so far to drive I'd like to take a care package off someone's hands. hunting with a CVA doesn't even get me a shot, LOL. so I don't have any at all. mm if you get to many during the ML season and have extra i'd drive to your place to pick up a care package. but don't run yourself short.


Aren't those CVA's what vegans carry?


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Merry Christmas and enjoy this day .
Good luck


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys.



1basshunter said:


> Good morning and have a wonderful day today last day of work for me till the new year  So I’m going to be fishing a lot. Now all I have to do is learn how to catch them



you bullshi* your friends and we'll bullshi* ours. you have been caught red handed, LOL pictures never lie, unless you've been taking pictures of other peoples fish. i wish i knew just a little of what you know about catching saugeye,




Lazy 8 said:


> Aren't those CVA's what vegans carry?


no not vegans just a great excuse for bumming meat from the encore hunters, LOL.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys Had a good day yesterday. Went and bought a trailer load of treasures yesterday off Craig’s list. Got an H farmall , bush hog, rear scraper blade, and a dirt scoop. Price was right


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Merry CHRISTMAS to all you deranged derailers!!! Tom


----------



## Hatchetman

Headin for C town around 11 this morning to spend a few days with my son and his family. Have a Merry and safe Xmas everyone....


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Merry CHRISTMAS to all you deranged derailers!!! Tom


i second that comment. merry Christmas all of you big teddy bears, LOL. just got an invite to go over for a big Christmas breakfast today at my oldest son's who lives next door. yum yum.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey Fastwater, I gotta run my smokercraft over to the dealer. Wanna ride along??? Its in Indiana fairly close to muncie. Your turn to buy lunch   😎


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL!!!
Hope everyone enjoys this Holiday season.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey Fastwater, I gotta run my smokercraft over to the dealer. Wanna ride along??? Its in Indiana fairly close to muncie. *Your turn to buy lunch *  😎


Would absolutely love to ride along...just can't go ML'er season from Jan2-5. 
Have 2 more deer tags burnin a hole in my pocket and will be deer hunting then.
Any other time...just name it.
Also, you pick the place to eat...either in Ohio or Indy.
And don't forget your appetite. 
Will be a true honor to spring for lunch/dinner with my ole pal getting him the best steak they serve.


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL!!!
> Hope everyone enjoys this Holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> Would absolutely love to ride along...just can't go ML'er season from Jan2-5.
> Have 2 more deer tags burnin a hole in my pocket and will be deer hunting then.
> Any other time...just name it.
> Also, you pick the place to eat...either in Ohio or Indy.
> And don't forget your appetite.
> Will be a true honor to spring for lunch/dinner with my ole pal getting him the best steak they serve.


Hey guys let me know when your coming by my place and I’ll ride along. Don’t worry bout lunch. I’ll pick up the tab. Got some of those venison snack sticks we made you need to try. Also made another 25 pds of breakfast sausage other day


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Hey guys let me know when your coming by my place and I’ll ride along. Don’t worry bout lunch. I’ll pick up the tab. Got some of those venison snack sticks we made you need to try. *Also made another 25 pds of breakfast sausage other day*


That sounds like a great plan to me with the exception of one thing. 
Please let me pick up the tab. Like with ST...it would be an honor to do so.

ST...if'n you haven't tasted the breakfast sausage MM makes...you're in for a real treat.
Best I ever tasted!!!
Wanted to get his recipe but when I ask him he told me it was an old secret family recipe and said if'n he told me...well...you know the rest. 
Obviously I'm still here...and...without the recipe. But sure sounds like we're getting ready to enjoy some more of that breakfast sausage.
Can't wait to try the venison sticks too.


----------



## 1basshunter

Well good afternoon gentlemen, hope you’re getting ready for your Christmas tomorrow I’ll be at the lake house by myself Carmen’s Dad is having an his Appendix Bursted and she is going to be helping out with the after care.... so hopefully we will be together soon. Now I’m going back out to do some more fishing today


----------



## fastwater

Sure prayin for the best for Carmens dad BH.
You have the best Christmas you can under the circumstances.


----------



## 0utwest

MagicMarker said:


> Hey guys let me know when your coming by my place and I’ll ride along. Don’t worry bout lunch. I’ll pick up the tab. Got some of those venison snack sticks we made you need to try. Also made another 25 pds of breakfast sausage other day


Have to say with a group of us guys on here i think next year we need to set up a food drive for all the venison , pork , fish and what ever else we conjure up to a needy city or town !


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 460752
> View attachment 460753


Bad boy....No presents for you this year!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Merry Christmas to All.

Late this afternoon my daughter, hubby and hers sons 2 and 4 were over for a gift exchange. Her husband looked out the back window as it was starting to snow and saw two deer. We told the grandsons to look - Santa was missing two of his deer and he might be coming back to get them. They got really excited.


----------



## Smitty82

MERRY CHRISTMAS OGF!!!


----------



## sherman51

good morning, and a merry CHRISTmas to you one and all. we got just enough snow to turn the ground white. the weather lady said we needed an inch before it was a white CHRISTmas. but to me, if the ground is white it's a white one.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL!!!
> Hope everyone enjoys this Holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> Would absolutely love to ride along...just can't go ML'er season from Jan2-5.
> Have 2 more deer tags burnin a hole in my pocket and will be deer hunting then.
> Any other time...just name it.
> Also, you pick the place to eat...either in Ohio or Indy.
> And don't forget your appetite.
> Will be a true honor to spring for lunch/dinner with my ole pal getting him the best steak they serve.





MagicMarker said:


> Hey guys let me know when your coming by my place and I’ll ride along. Don’t worry bout lunch. I’ll pick up the tab. Got some of those venison snack sticks we made you need to try. Also made another 25 pds of breakfast sausage other day



I've met st and mm but would love to meet fw. if you guys will let me know when your in Albany I'll drive the 20-minute drive up there and meet you guys.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning and Merry Christmas!!!! Have a blessed day!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great Christmas!!!!! Now I’m going back fishing with out my wife it’s not Christmas for me.... hopefully she can make it home soon


----------



## MagicMarker

Fwd: Fwd: 

🎅☃⛄
Merry Christmas. I have so 
many happy beautiful friends, 
I thought I would get the ugly shits 
out of the way first. After careful
consideration of your performance
this last year, I have decided to
extend our friendship for another
year. A little Christmas message for 
you. Not every flower can say Love,
but a rose can. Not every plant 
survives a thrust, but a cactus can. 
Not every retard can read, but look
at you go, little buddy!! Today you
should take a moment and send an
encouraging message to a shithead
friend, just as I have done. I don't care
if you lick windows or metal poles.
You hang in there cupcake, because 
you are special to me, and you are my
friend. Look at you smiling at your
phone, you little crayon eating ****.

Merry Christmas😘 🌲 💓 
Don't mess up this year.
All the best this year.
Live, Love and Enjoy


----------



## Lazy 8

Merry Christmas to everybody. Down here in WV they're saying we got 3 to 5 inches. I need to get out there and check the bird feeders. Mush Mush.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Fwd: Fwd:
> 
> 🎅☃⛄
> Merry Christmas. I have so
> many happy beautiful friends,
> I thought I would get the ugly shits
> out of the way first. After careful
> consideration of your performance
> this last year, I have decided to
> extend our friendship for another
> year. A little Christmas message for
> you. Not every flower can say Love,
> but a rose can. Not every plant
> survives a thrust, but a cactus can.
> Not every retard can read, but look
> at you go, little buddy!! Today you
> should take a moment and send an
> encouraging message to a shithead
> friend, just as I have done. I don't care
> if you lick windows or metal poles.
> You hang in there cupcake, because
> you are special to me, and you are my
> friend. Look at you smiling at your
> phone, you little crayon eating ****.
> 
> Merry Christmas😘 🌲 💓
> Don't mess up this year.
> All the best this year.
> Live, Love and Enjoy


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning n Merry Christmas.
Spenting a few in the blind and the geese flew all morning ----its been quite a show.

















Duck numbers continue to disappoint but the venison sausage,coffee and chocolate donuts made up for that.
Enjoy your Christmas, friends and family !


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning and Merry Christmas !


----------



## Lazy 8

Just came in from outside. Almost 6" down here. What's everybody else got?
Bob/Stacy, have either one of you been out on 33 today?


----------



## garhtr

Kept hearing something fluttering behind the duck blind, peeked out to see this guy








(coppers hawk ?) ripping apart a red-bird. He ate his fill and flew off with the remains.
Crummy phone picture didn't turn out as good as I had hoped but it was cool watching him from 10' having his Christmas meal.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## ditchdigger

garhtr said:


> Kept hearing something fluttering behind the duck blind, peeked out to see this guy
> View attachment 460792
> 
> (coppers hawk ?) ripping apart a red-bird. He ate his fill and flew off with the remains.
> Crummy phone picture didn't turn out as good as I had hoped but it was cool watching him from 10' having his Christmas meal.
> Good luck and good hunting !


Pretty cool!


----------



## ditchdigger

Lazy 8 said:


> Just came in from outside. Almost 6" down here. What's everybody else got?
> Bob/Stacy, have either one of you been out on 33 today?


We got about 5 or 6” here in northern stark county where I’m at.


----------



## Evinrude58

DD, we got just shy of 8 inches in Massillon. I measured it. I couldn't find the one dog in the yard for a bit this morning he is a white Pomeranian and so is only about 11 inches high including the ears.😁😁😁


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Just came in from outside. Almost 6" down here. What's everybody else got?
> Bob/Stacy, have either one of you been out on 33 today?


I have not. I doubt we will leave the house today.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I have not. I doubt we will leave the house today.


I don't blame you.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mm and fw...I will call classics marine and switch the date...after smokestick season. Also need a show of hands on a gettogeather in a month or so


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I hope you all have a great Christmas!!!!! Now I’m going back fishing with out my wife it’s not Christmas for me.... hopefully she can make it home soon



back a few yrs ago my fil busted his leg and my mil wasn't able to take care of herself much less my fil. my wife took our youngest son and went down to tn for almost a yr to take care of them while I stayed home and worked. the weekends I didn't work I would load up and head to tn for a visit. then her father got sick and it was prostate cancer. he started bleeding and died on the colonoscopy table. then she came home and went down on the weekend and took care of her mom's needs. but my point is it's really hard without your mate. so just hang in there for you know it won't be forever even though it feels like it will be.


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mm and fw...I will call classics marine and switch the date...after smokestick season. Also need a show of hands on a gettogeather in a month or so


Tom told the Misses you were wanting a show of hands for a get together and she said heck ya were going and bringing your lures ! She wanted me to send you this pic. of one of her Christmas shirts and a couple of lures she got for Christmas and this is not a joke she really wanted more lures !


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Coffee's on lunch is packed --- watch out ducks.. Probably be breaking ice, hope the wind blows.....
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bassplayer

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460824
> Good morning boys!


Dannnnggggg!!!! That is a pile of pork!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make the most of it today


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 460824
> Good morning boys!


Good morning y'all. 15 frosty degrees! 
BC, all I can say is that's one heck of a tailgate.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys Carmen made it home late last night. We got up today and opened up the Presents we got each other


----------



## 1basshunter

These are the big presents my wife got me


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 460836
> View attachment 460837
> These are the big presents my wife got me


I love the old timey look.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Snakecharmer

Getting ready to clean the drive. Got about 3 inches overnight and had about 14 yesterday. Was 15 degrees when I went out for breakfast at 7;30


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mm and fw...I will call classics marine and switch the date...after smokestick season. Also need a show of hands on a gettogeather in a month or so


unless I have another emergency you can count me and the wife in.




0utwest said:


> Tom told the Misses you were wanting a show of hands for a get together and she said heck ya were going and bringing your lures ! She wanted me to send you this pic. of one of her Christmas shirts and a couple of lures she got for Christmas and this is not a joke she really wanted more lures !
> View attachment 460821


she's got the right attitude about the get-together and fishing. i think you've got a keeper for sure.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys Carmen made it home late last night. We got up today and opened up the Presents we got each other


has that new traditions ML you were going to get me for Christmas been shipped yet? should be a dream to reload after a shot in the field. just open the breach remove the fired powder canister and replace it with a new one and shove the bullet down the barrel. I can hardly wait to use it.

congrats on having your woman back.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> Tom told the Misses you were wanting a show of hands for a get together and she said heck ya were going and bringing your lures ! She wanted me to send you this pic. of one of her Christmas shirts and a couple of lures she got for Christmas and this is not a joke she really wanted more lures !
> View attachment 460821


Sounds good


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Get together feburary 13th..imma gonna start a side thread to sign up . Wings and rings in piqua north of troy ohio?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Its a sticky now sing up there so I can get a count !!! Tom


----------



## fastwater

Want to take this time to Thank our very own resident saugeye assassin Mr 1basshunter for a great day of saugeye slayin on Buckeye Lake. With the lake wanting to skin over with a thin layer of ice, it was a bit tricky but once we punched through a few areas to get into clear water...it was game on.
For those here on OGF that don't know about 1basshunters knowledge of saugeye fishing...he showed me some tactics that I've surely never seen before. And every one of them worked.
We caught our two man limit in about 6hrs...culling for the bigger fish.
After the cold afternoon of fishing...I thoroughly enjoyed a wonderful medium rare smoked prime rib dinner fixed to perfection.
Thank You 1basshunter for the fillets and a wonderful day I'll not soon forget....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Want to take this time to Thank our very own resident saugeye assassin Mr 1basshunter for a great day of saugeye slayin on Buckeye Lake. With the lake wanting to skin over with a thin layer of ice, it was a bit tricky but once we punched through a few areas to get into clear water...it was game on.
> For those here on OGF that don't know about 1basshunters knowledge of saugeye fishing...he showed me some tactics that I've surely never seen before. And every one of them worked.
> We caught our two man limit in about 6hrs...culling for the bigger fish.
> After the cold afternoon of fishing...I thoroughly enjoyed a wonderful medium rare prime rib dinner fixed to profection.
> Thank You 1basshunter for the fillets and a wonderful day I'll not soon forget....


Geezer. Thanks for the invitation.. Rob you know I've been a waiting. Would have liked to hook up with you guys today


----------



## garhtr

Morning gentlemen !
Enjoy this day, may see 50 today, enjoy it.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. and a special good morning to the cold weather fishermen. as tough as one of those guys can be on me the 2 of them together probably discussed ways to jab me for the whole 6 here they were there, LOL.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...



Saugeye Tom said:


> Geezer. Thanks for the invitation.. Rob you know I've been a waiting. Would have liked to hook up with you guys today


Sorry ST !!!
Would of been GREAT had you been there.
This was kind of a last minute late Sat morning planned outing.
But I'm gonna tell ya somethin...not only is BH a saugeye catchin machine...if'n you've never eaten 'smoked' prime rib, you're gonna have to eat some of his.
I've never eaten smoked PR before and it was no doubt the best PR I've ever eaten.
Guess he had put it on the smoker yesterday morning and when we got in from fishing, he took roast from the smoker so it could rest a bit. By the time we got fish cleaned, warmed up some while Carmen fixed some baked taters, green beans and sautéed some mushrooms and onions...the roast was just perfect.
Maybe we can plan another saugeye outing at Buckeye. I'll pick up the PR and we can talk BH into fixin it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Stacy, I’m glad that you was able to come out and do some fishing and Carmen was happy to meet you also let me know if and when you would like to come out and do some more fishing.... looking like Tom is going to have to come on or and like it was with you Carmen will have a dinner that will be on par,,,,,,


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy another fine day


----------



## 1basshunter

Stacy and Tom when you guys come out and do some fishing Carmen said that we will be having Tomahawk ribeye’s mashed potatoes with white cheddar cheese mixed in it and asparagus along with a nice salad let me know if this is good and when you want to come out


----------



## M R DUCKS

A softball sitting right there !


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sherm’s favorite bird!


----------



## 1basshunter

I think this happens to look more like Sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thank you and 


1basshunter said:


> Stacy and Tom when you guys come out and do some fishing Carmen said that we will be having Tomahawk ribeye’s mashed potatoes with white cheddar cheese mixed in it and asparagus along with a nice salad let me know if this is good and when you want to come out


ill PM you I Have a great idea


----------



## Lazy 8

Is this porker cooked when it hit's the ground?


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Gonna feel like April today, make the most of it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m just getting ready for fishing today hope you all have a great day today


----------



## sherman51

good morning men. have a wonderful day.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good Morning All !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make it a good one


----------



## fastwater

Mornin ALL!
Hope everyone has a great day.
Headed to the range shortly...gotta get my monthly mandatory burnt powder aroma fix.

Check this insane speed loader reload by one of the worlds greatest shooters:


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Dang F350 couldn't pull itself up a slight grade. What good are they? Fair weather only? 2 horses pulling out 475 horses. Geez.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang F350 couldn't pull itself up a slight grade. What good are they? Fair weather only? 2 horses pulling out 475 horses. Geez.


Good morning lazy! Finally woke up?


----------



## King-Fish

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang F350 couldn't pull itself up a slight grade. What good are they? Fair weather only? 2 horses pulling out 475 horses. Geez.


I have a dually f350 with the 7.3 diesel 4x4. F350 Dually is great on dry pavement. Mud,snow,ice they’re worthless and sink like a rock lol


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning lazy! Finally woke up?


What's for breakfast?


----------



## Lazy 8

King-Fish said:


> I have a dually f350 with the 7.3 diesel 4x4. F350 Dually is great on dry pavement. Mud,snow,ice they’re worthless and sink like a rock lol


Just kidding King Fish. We have a standing joke between Ford/Dodge/ THE Chevys.


----------



## King-Fish

Lazy 8 said:


> Just kidding King Fish. We have a standing joke between Ford/Dodge/ THE Chevys.


Lol no problem I wish I was kidding about it. I had a 6.0 gas Chevy 2500hd that I put in several snowy situations and it plowed thru like a tank and never once did I get stuck. The Ford however has had me stuck 2-3 times. When I get another truck I’m going back to the 6.0 Chevy!


----------



## Lazy 8

King-Fish said:


> Lol no problem I wish I was kidding about it. I had a 6.0 gas Chevy 2500hd that I put in several snowy situations and it plowed thru like a tank and never once did I get stuck. The Ford however has had me stuck 2-3 times. When I get another truck I’m going back to the 6.0 Chevy!


My last vehicle was a 92 Suburban 4x4 with 4 low. I never got stuck anywhere. Of course I never really pushed it either. 
Sucker had one 42 gallon tank.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> My last vehicle was a 92 Suburban 4x4 with 4 low. I never got stuck anywhere. Of course I never really pushed it either.
> Sucker had one 42 gallon tank.


did You just stay on pavement?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you have great day today. Remember no matter how bad it gets you could have Sherman’s problems


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Wife still won't drive so it's off to the doc's at 9 and grocers after-- kinda messes up the whole day but looks like warmer days coming, should make for good fishing.
Enjoy n Good Luck


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang F350 couldn't pull itself up a slight grade. What good are they? Fair weather only? 2 horses pulling out 475 horses. Geez.



my nephew has an f350 4 wheel drive dually with positive traction in the rear and limited-slip in the front and he's been in some deep mud and it pulled right through. and they've had some big snow's and it never slowed him down.

now on the other hand my 2 wheel drive truck gets stuck on level ground. I did put a set of general grabber tires on the back but haven't had enough snow to try them out yet.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I hope you have great day today. Remember no matter how bad it gets you could have Sherman’s problems


i wouldn't wish that on anyone, lol. but if I could catch saugeye like you my problems would seem to be a lot less trouble.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> i wouldn't wish that on anyone, lol. but if I could catch saugeye like you my problems would seem to be a lot less trouble.


You can!!!! Dreaming is your only chance


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Think I’ll take a couple shots at the 200 yd target today with the muzzleloader today since I’ll be in one of the rolling stands again this weekend. My son still won’t let me climb into one of the tree stands in the woods. LOL


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> My son still won’t let me climb into one of the tree stands


You got a good son 
Looks like the rain will be out of here by Sat and temps ok but probably wouldn't hurt to be a little cooler.
Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Burkcarp1

It’s going to be too warm. It’s going to suppress daylight movement. IMO. Might just go fishing instead...


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> did You just stay on pavement?


Good morning y'all.
BC, most of the time was pavement but there were also sometimes off road. That thing was a tank. 
I remember getting rear ended at a red light by a BMW M5. Dude was going about 35 -40 when he hit me. Mine was kind of dented and his was all tore up.


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> It’s going to be too warm. It’s going to suppress daylight


Maybe but two days of rain might lock-em down enough, Sat morning might just be the time to be out.
Hopefully enough sheet water to send the ducks out looking for new feeding grounds.
Good luck n Good Hunting


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all.
> BC, most of the time was pavement but there were also sometimes off road. That thing was a tank.
> I remember getting rear ended at a red light by a BMW M5. Dude was going about 35 -40 when he hit me. Mine was kind of dented and his was all tore up.


Just remember they don’t make them like they used to..


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, mine had chrome bumpers vs plastic molded styrofoam.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1

For you Lazy!lol


----------



## Jim white

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang F350 couldn't pull itself up a slight grade. What good are they? Fair weather only? 2 horses pulling out 475 horses. Geez.


Nice good thing I have a Chevrolet lol


----------



## sherman51

GOOD LUCK to all you stink pipe hunters. nothing I like better than hunting with my ml.


----------



## Snakecharmer

RESS - How are you doing? Prayers to you and your wife.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 461054
> For you Lazy!lol


Fer you BC.


----------



## 1basshunter

Stay out of the Ford versus Chevy Lazy you drive a Honda


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Southern Ohio fishing reports | Facebook


Hey everyone we made this group to cover the southern ohio side since about 90% of the main group is from cloumbus. I hope we all can get along and be civil by not personally attacking each others...




www.facebook.com





Sherm. Basshunter check it out..learn


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Stay out of the Ford versus Chevy Lazy you drive a Honda


So, doesn't mean I still don't love Chevys. If I needed a pickup it would dang sure be a Chevy.


----------



## Evinrude58

I always thought Lazy would own a CheForToyHon and year would be 1973-2000 😁 😁 😁


----------



## 1basshunter

The only truck Lazy owns is a Tonka Toy


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning !
No rain here yet, might sneak over to the creek to wet a line and catch a few stockers.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Fer you BC.
> View attachment 461107


Lazy, I dont have a Ford I was just teasing..😎 but if I would buy a truck it wouldn’t be a Chevy.that’s for sure!😁


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> RESS - How are you doing? Prayers to you and your wife.


Christmas Eve felt like I got hit by a truck. Could only stand enough to go from couch to bathroom. Coughing up chunks. Lost taste and smell. Wife not as bad. Thank God! Kinda glad we got it at the same time. Trying to keep separate would have been tough. With A-Fib I was expecting worse.


----------



## sherman51

good morning men. just thankful I woke up for another day. make the best of it.


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Christmas Eve felt like I got hit by a truck. Could only stand enough to go from couch to bathroom. Coughing up chunks. Lost taste and smell. Wife not as bad. Thank God! Kinda glad we got it at the same time. Trying to keep separate would have been tough. With A-Fib I was expecting worse.


prayers for the both of you guys.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Christmas Eve felt like I got hit by a truck. Could only stand enough to go from couch to bathroom. Coughing up chunks. Lost taste and smell. Wife not as bad. Thank God! Kinda glad we got it at the same time. Trying to keep separate would have been tough. With A-Fib I was expecting worse.


Take care of each other and praying for a speedy recovery. Do you think you got it from the nursing home?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks pretty nice out today so far get out and do what you need to do


----------



## 1basshunter

Ress. Hope you’re wife and you get better soon.... and if you would happen to need something just ask and we will send it to you by way of Sherman and his family!!! They will camp out there eat you out of your house and home🤣 just kidding Sherman👍


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman No I’m not kidding .


----------



## ress

Thinking a pizza shop the night before.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Bout ready to head down to the cabin for ML'er season.
Both ml'ers tuned up...speed loaders filled and gear ready.
Now comes the clothes...don't know whether to pack my hunting clothes or Bermuda shorts, shades and suntan lotion.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Bout ready to head down to the cabin for ML'er season.
> Both ml'ers tuned up...speed loaders filled and gear ready.
> Now comes the clothes...don't know whether to pack my hunting clothes or Bermuda shorts, shades and suntan lotion.


Dont forget your Boots  !


----------



## fastwater

Only take em off for one thing...and one thing only:









...to wash the bottom of my feet.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Enjoy your day n good luck to all the Mzzldr's out this w/e.
Stay safe and have Fun


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks a little wintry this morning have fun and be safe


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars.
Blessed with another day on this side of the dirt.
Give a loved one a hug, fist/elbow bump or a phone call today...there's no promise of tomorrow.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys with all the nice weather today and tomorrow I’m going to do some more fishing 🎣 it’s been great so far


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman No I’m not kidding .


that's ok because when warm weather gets here we'll be camping in your yard, eating your food, and drinking your booze. then if you go fishing I will tag along.


----------



## sherman51

as I don't know how to edit let me say, good morning men.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys with all the nice weather today and tomorrow I’m going to do some more fishing 🎣 it’s been great so far


How's the ice situation? Might go peaking around for open water ltr


----------



## 1basshunter

Go in back of the Ranger station open water that is where I mainly fish in the winter


----------



## bruce

Bubbler?


1basshunter said:


> Go in back of the Ranger station open water that is where I mainly fish in the winter


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bruce said:


> Bubbler?


Yeah they plug in a couple bubblers.. but really feeling the small area. I was wondering if the lakes still froze over.


----------



## 1basshunter

Some open water and some Looks to be slushy ice


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Thanks Rob


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Thanks Rob


Not a problem Bobby


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy New Year Y'all.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Back at ya Lazy.
And may everyone have a very Blessed 2021.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy your day n try to stay dry.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## sherman51

good morning men. happy new year to one and all and may 2021 be the best year fishing and hunting you've ever had, may your health be good or get better, and may God bless you all.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' and Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Freeing rain out there try and be safe this morning


----------



## 0utwest

Happy New Year and Good luck Hunting and Fishing !


----------



## Lazy 8

Who's eating pork and cabbage today?
We gonna have boiled cabbage w/ham, blackeyed peas and cornbread. 
Just carrying out a family tradition.


----------



## fastwater

Happy New Years fellars!!!

Confucius say..."cabbage today...make for stinky sit in woods tomorrow" 
Soooo...No cabbage for me today.


----------



## Lazy 8

Oh heck Fasty, put a cork in that thang and enjoy some pork and cabbage.


----------



## 1basshunter

Started the new year with a few fish at 4 Am


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Oh heck Fasty, put a cork in that thang and enjoy some pork and cabbage.


I load up on a bunch of cabbage and do that I'll be the next space shuttle.



1basshunter said:


> View attachment 461260
> View attachment 461261
> Started
> the new year with a few fish at 4 Am


You're hard core BH.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Freeing rain out there try and be safe this morning



yeah, we got about an inch of snow wed then got freezing rain all morning today making it hazardous until midday when it turned to just rain and most of the ice went away. good hunting all you black powder (or substitute powder) hunters. sure wish I was going with you guys. I might not hit anything with my ol CVA but I just love hunting with a ML. if I had been asked I would probably have spent the money for a nonresident license.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 461260
> View attachment 461261
> Started the new year with a few fish at 4 Am


you can catch them at all hours of the day. someday you'll have to invite me along and tell me what I need for bait. i know when we fished the headwaters at dale hollow all we used was a jig and minnow.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I load up on a bunch of cabbage and do that I'll be the next space shuttle.
> 
> 
> 
> You're hard core BH.


Best/Biggest laugh I've had all day! Should I get Elon on the horn?


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Today looks to be a little better day than yesterday and hopefully some ducks are on the move.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys from the rolling deer blind. It’s Saturday the first day of muzzleloader. For those out good luck


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen !
> Today looks to be a little better day than yesterday and hopefully some ducks are on the move.
> Good luck and good hunting !


what about all the rest of us. most of the guys on here arent gentlemen. there lucky to be called men, LOL. good morning men. here's hoping all you Ml'er hunters see deer today. keep your powder dry ladies and men.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Up and at them.... Little slow today after the big OSU win last night. Sorry Ress.


----------



## Snakecharmer

My 90 yr old uncle rec'd his stimulus deposit already.


----------



## Hatchetman

Snakecharmer said:


> Up and at them.... Little slow today after the big OSU win last night. Sorry Ress.



NOT sorry Ress....


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> what about all the rest of us. most of the guys on here arent gentlemen


Most seem to be but I thought I'd give you the benefit of the doubt.
Was that a mistake ? ?  
Good luck


----------



## ress

I'am still and always have been a Buckeye fan. Just fell in love with Clemson after going back and forth there for 5 years. It will be a great story if they can beat Alabama


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen, I hope you are having a great day today. I went fishing today and ran into some nice size Croppie and a few wipers no eyes today lost a small bass at the bank


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## G.lock

Gotta doit


----------



## G.lock

Bang


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> Bang


23,900 is a good one. Wonder who'll get 24,000 or the Mac Daddy 25,000?


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Good luck to the Mzzlders still hunting.
Good luck and Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Getting ready to head out again this morning. Morning and evening sit yesterday only saw two does wonder where the bucks are hiding. Good luck to anyone else out today


----------



## MagicMarker

might not get a deer this morning but at least I’m comfortable


----------



## MagicMarker

Little nine point. 140 yds


----------



## bobk

Congratulations MM!


----------



## sherman51

have a great morning all you derailers.



garhtr said:


> Most seem to be but I thought I'd give you the benefit of the doubt.
> Was that a mistake ? ?
> Good luck


I'm no gentleman that's for sure and neither is most of the guys that post here.




G.lock said:


> Bang


you are a sneak sniper!!!!!! you rarely post on this thread then you sneak in here and snipe 23,900 from us.




MagicMarker said:


> Little nine point. 140 yds
> View attachment 461357


loooooking gooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!! and a great shot at 140 yrds.


----------



## Lazy 8

MM, you're the true sniper and you're doing it in style.


----------



## MagicMarker

Well guys. It’s with a heavy heart and my head bowed low. I have a confession to make. I know you all will think a little less of me going forward. I used a CVA. Not just any cva but one of those new fangled ones that shoot those magical bullets that all you have to do is point and shoot that Sherm always catches hell for. Again I’m awful sorry, Magic Marker


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 0utwest

Lazy 8 said:


> MM, you're the true sniper and you're doing it in style.


Yes that is good shot and i sure like your sweet little cottage !


----------



## Hatchetman

MagicMarker said:


> Well guys. It’s with a heavy heart and my head bowed low. I have a confession to make. I know you all will think a little less of me going forward. I used a CVA. Not just any cva but one of those new fangled ones that shoot those magical bullets that all you have to do is point and shoot that Sherm always catches hell for. Again I’m awful sorry, Magic Marker



30 days in band camp and all your shirt buttons cut off....


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Little nine point. 140 yds


Nothing more satisfying than killing a buck during Mzzlder or late bow season (Imo)
Congratulations !


----------



## Lazy 8

Didn't they used to cut the back of your shirt tail off if you missed a shot?
Good shooting MM.


----------



## 1basshunter

Congratulations that’s still 115 yards farther than Sherman’s best shooting and just Imagine how much further you could’ve shot that deer at if you would’ve had a real muzzleloader


----------



## MagicMarker

Got doe with 350 gun season from one rolling stand. Got this one this morning from the other rolling stand. They were positioned out in the fields facing woods so that’s why the long shots. If I had been able I’d been in woods in tree stands and tried for one of the bigger bucks


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Well guys. It’s with a heavy heart and my head bowed low. I have a confession to make. I know you all will think a little less of me going forward. I used a CVA. Not just any cva but one of those new fangled ones that shoot those magical bullets that all you have to do is point and shoot that Sherm always catches hell for. Again I’m awful sorry, Magic Marker


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^WUT^^^ am that?


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy your day n good luck and good hunting


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Well guys. It’s with a heavy heart and my head bowed low. I have a confession to make. I know you all will think a little less of me going forward. I used a CVA. Not just any cva but one of those new fangled ones that shoot those magical bullets that all you have to do is point and shoot that Sherm always catches hell for. Again I’m awful sorry, Magic Marker


the CVA's don't get the hipe on here they deserve but they are nice rifles as far as I'm concerned. i shot the best groups at 50 yards I ever shot with any ML. most of my 3 shot groups just made one large hole.




Lazy 8 said:


> Didn't they used to cut the back of your shirt tail off if you missed a shot?
> Good shooting MM.


yes that's what was done to people that missed.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys make the most of it today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. My son is still passing does and small bucks at the farm. He keeps telling me it’s Big Boy or nothing yet. Good luck to who ever is out today


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Didn't they used to cut the back of your shirt tail off if you missed a shot?


That would explain why none of my hunting shirts will stay tucked in 
Good luck !


----------



## Hatchetman

Hatchetman said:


> 30 days in band camp and all your shirt buttons cut off....





Lazy 8 said:


> Didn't they used to cut the back of your shirt tail off if you missed a shot?
> Good shooting MM.



Yes, but on the old show "Branded" with Chuck Conner they cut the buttons off for being a traitor....  Still a good shot MM....


----------



## Lazy 8

Geez, if you were a traitor AND missed the shot you were up the creek.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MAGIC MARKER MY HEAD IS HUNG IN SHAME ....BUT AT LEAST YOU CAME OUT OF THE CLOSET.  IT TOOK SHERM 2 YEARS


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^WUT^^^ am that?


That am a freaked out critter at the words cva.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> MAGIC MARKER MY HEAD IS HUNG IN SHAME ....BUT AT LEAST YOU CAME OUT OF THE CLOSET.  *IT TOOK SHERM 2 YEARS*


And now we can't figure out how to put him back in there.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Well guys. It’s with a heavy heart and my head bowed low. I have a confession to make. I know you all will think a little less of me going forward. I used a CVA. Not just any cva but one of those new fangled ones that shoot those magical bullets that all you have to do is point and shoot that Sherm always catches hell for. Again I’m awful sorry, Magic Marker


Tis truly a sad day!!!
An OGF Icon has fallen.
And to think...we all had you rated up there with Elvis.


----------



## Hatchetman

Be vawy vawy quite and you can hear Taps playing....


----------



## Lazy 8

You all are hanging poor ol MM out to dry! I mean c'mon, he's prolly bagged more deer than anybody here.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m sure glad somebody’s still got my back


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> I’m sure glad somebody’s still got my back


I got your back!


----------



## MagicMarker

I just thought I’d make a full confession to get the new year started off right


----------



## 0utwest

Well just capped off my 3rd muzzle loader kill of the year , Got 2 in the early Penn. season and this one today , Thought it was a lone doe but ended up being a button head (hard to see at 200yds)but all take it . With my head held high the Knight Rifle and Barnes 285 grain spit-fire bullet dropped the hammer on all of them .


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> You all are hanging poor ol MM out to dry! I mean c'mon, he's prolly bagged more deer than anybody here.


I s'pose you're right lazy.
Kudo's to ya MM.
Shooting that far with that kinda junk is quit an accomplishment.



0utwest said:


> Well just capped off my 3rd muzzle loader kill of the year , Got 2 in the early Penn. season and this one today , Thought it was a lone doe but ended up being a button head (hard to see at 200yds)but all take it . With my head held high the Knight Rifle and Barnes 285 grain spit-fire bullet dropped the hammer on all of them .
> View attachment 461469


Great shootin Outwest.
Saw one deer in three days(this morning) and it was runnin through the woods like it was on fire.
First year down there that nobody scored. It's really been kind of a given that at least 3 out of us 4 are gonna score and most likely kill 2.
Couple guys got shots but nothing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good shooting Outwest. 

MM, they're just yanking your chain. We're all friends here.


----------



## MagicMarker

Son passed up 10 deer four small bucks six does last two days at the farm. We’ve got five in freezers so don’t really need anymore. I did what I set out to do this year. One with crossbow, one with 30.06 (Kentucky). One with the 350 and one muzzleloader. Four shots. Four deer total


----------



## 0utwest

Thanks Guys and congrats MM even thru your health issues you still got it Done !


----------



## Evinrude58

I don't know Lazy I mean if MM had confessed to being a mass murderer or a cannibal that would be one thing but to confess to such a horrendous crime as he did is just beyond the ability of most people to comprehend.


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> Son passed up 10 deer four small bucks six does last two days at the farm. We’ve got five in freezers so don’t really need anymore. I did what I set out to do this year. One with crossbow, one with 30.06 (Kentucky). One with the 350 and one muzzleloader. Four shots. Four deer total


Go CVA! Lol


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Will winter ever arrive ?
Gonna give the duck hunting a break and fish for some Ky stockers today.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys after work I’m going fishing!!!! That’s a shocker for some of you great cva hunters..


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got the deer cut up yesterday. Got a roast going in smoker this morning after marinating all night. And gonna make another 25 pds of snack sticks. Good luck to everyone out today


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> You all are hanging poor ol MM out to dry! I mean c'mon, he's prolly bagged more deer than anybody here.


yep and with his trusty CVA as well. bk mm and myself shoot the new CVA ML'ers. bk and me both have your back mm.




0utwest said:


> Well just capped off my 3rd muzzle loader kill of the year , Got 2 in the early Penn. season and this one today , Thought it was a lone doe but ended up being a button head (hard to see at 200yds)but all take it . With my head held high the Knight Rifle and Barnes 285 grain spit-fire bullet dropped the hammer on all of them .
> View attachment 461469


great shot with any ML'er. a 200 yard shot takes a lot of skill and trust in a ML to even take a 200 yard shot,




fastwater said:


> I s'pose you're right lazy.
> Kudo's to ya MM.
> Shooting that far with that kinda junk is quit an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> Great shootin Outwest.
> Saw one deer in three days(this morning) and it was runnin through the woods like it was on fire.
> First year down there that nobody scored. It's really been kind of a given that at least 3 out of us 4 are gonna score and most likely kill 2.
> Couple guys got shots but nothing.


there's a lot of great people out there that shoot a CVA. if those guys that missed had been using the CVA and magic bullets you could have brought 2 deer home and not 2 shirt tails.

good morning hunters and the rest of you guys as well.


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen
> Will winter ever arrive ?
> Gonna give the duck hunting a break and fish for some Ky stockers today.
> Good luck and good fishing


Garhtr, here you go brother...


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars.
Gonna be another great day today...



sherman51 said:


> there's a lot of great people out there that shoot a CVA. if those guys that missed had been using the CVA and magic bullets you could have brought 2 deer home and not 2 shirt tails.


Sherm,
We all know that MM and BK have been serious hunters for a long time. They've prolly killed more deer than you and I put together with their much more superior Encores. Soooo many that it became boring to them.
So what they've most likely done is went and got the cheap, inferior CVA's to make it much more challenging for them.
Gotta hand it to MM. He's shootin deer at 140's with his CVA. If'n he goes back to his much more accurate Encore, there won't be a deer within 400's of him that's safe.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Garhtr, here you go brother...


I'd probably miss !
This season has been tough, second season started good but fizzled with the exception of those two colder days.
Old man winter better wake up soon---- but I do love to fish  
Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, I got your back on all this long Distant shooting as you all know Sherman was a marine and he was trained to shoot out to 500 inches which is roughly 41 feet or 13 1/2 yards. Now stop picking on Sherman  PS your welcome Sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Sherman, I got your back on all this long Distant shooting as you all know Sherman was a marine and he was trained to shoot out to 500 inches which is roughly 41 feet or 13 1/2 yards. Now stop picking on Sherman  PS your welcome Sherman


hard core leave him alone, Marines are.....especial.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars.
> Gonna be another great day today...
> 
> 
> 
> Sherm,
> We all know that MM and BK have been serious hunters for a long time. They've prolly killed more deer than you and I put together with their much more superior Encores. Soooo many that it became boring to them.
> So what they've most likely done is went and got the cheap, inferior CVA's to make it much more challenging for them.
> Gotta hand it to MM. He's shootin deer at 140's with his CVA. If'n he goes back to his much more accurate Encore, there won't be a deer within 400's of him that's safe.


yeah but mm got deer at 140 yards how far was your 2 friends shooting that missed. and I would only guess they belonged to the encore club. fw to tell the truth I've taken several deer with the encore and only made one bad shot. I was shooting at the deer and just as I saw the deer move the gun fired. it was one of those things where I was already past the point of no return on the trigger. I found blood but another hunter was going to track it if I pulled out. so we went about 80 yards and found where it had bedded and bled a lot. but after jumping it we lost its trail. my encore has been good to me. but I just like my CVA better.




1basshunter said:


> Sherman, I got your back on all this long Distant shooting as you all know Sherman was a marine and he was trained to shoot out to 500 inches which is roughly 41 feet or 13 1/2 yards. Now stop picking on Sherman  PS your welcome Sherman


I always said with friends like you who needs enemies. thanks for having my back. It's what you're doing back there that worries me.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys have a great day today


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys have a great day today


good morning to you and you have a tremendous day will see you at the get-together. and a good morning to everyone.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy your day wherever it finds you.
(I'd sure like to see the sun)
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna put 20 pds of snack sticks in smoker today. Not sure what else I’ll get done today but we’ll see. Son let five more does walk past him yesterday. He’s still got couple more weeks to bowhunt. The rest of you have a wonderful day


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna put 20 pds of snack sticks in smoker today. Not sure what else I’ll get done today but we’ll see. Son let five more does walk past him yesterday. He’s still got couple more weeks to bowhunt. The rest of you have a wonderful day


----------



## Burkcarp1

SHERM? Sounds like you......


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Shooeeee them sticks show look good MM.
What flavor you doin em in?


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Mornin all...
> Shooeeee them sticks show look good MM.
> What flavor you doin em in?


Half spicy and tangy. Half pepperoni


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 461573


----------



## garhtr

That picture makes my mouth water and suddenly I'm craving a cold beer.
Looks fantastic-- Enjoy !


----------



## Lil' Rob

Sounds and looks good.


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> That picture makes my mouth water and suddenly I'm craving a cold beer.
> Looks fantastic-- Enjoy !


You’re always craving a beer 🍺


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 461574
> SHERM? Sounds like you......


as your a CVA guy I never thought you would turn on me.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> as your a CVA guy I never thought you would turn on me.


Sherm,
Think what BK is sayin is that though you own a CVA, you haven't shot it enough to know for sure whether it's any good or not. When you say how great they are, you're just repeating what some CVA salesman is sayin.


----------



## Lazy 8

A country boy can surv...


----------



## fastwater

^^^I'ma wantin one of them.


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> as your a CVA guy I never thought you would turn on me.


I just thought it fit in with they were saying..... are you trying to tell me it iwasnt true?


----------



## garhtr

Good morning men. 
Have a great day and try to enjoy it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning you bunch of old farts.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Starting today off with a clean slate. I have nothing planned. I’m missing my Thursday garage sales 😁


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Good morning you bunch of old farts.



Hey!! Watch it buddy, I represent that remark....


----------



## Lazy 8

And I resemble that remark. 
Is it just me or do you old farts think you're not that old? In your mind?


----------



## MagicMarker

I don’t know. Think I’ll stay young forever (think). My wife on the other hand (just kidding)


----------



## 1basshunter

In my mind I get lost just like now


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen.
I should probably go fishing today but I'll have my coffee n biscuits in the duck blind --- hopefully a few ducks show up, its been a little slow. There's a rumor of colder weather in the long term forecast, we'll see but times running out.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you have great day and have a better weekend


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Sherm,
> Think what BK is sayin is that though you own a CVA, you haven't shot it enough to know for sure whether it's any good or not. When you say how great they are, you're just repeating what some CVA salesman is sayin.


yep I've only fired about 75 to 100 rounds but so far I really like her. she may not be an encore but it's good enough for us po boys.




Lazy 8 said:


> A country boy can surv...


that looks like something bk would come up with,LOL.




1basshunter said:


> Good morning you bunch of old farts.


arent you going to say good morning to us young good looking guys?

good morning to all you old farts and you young turds.


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Good Morning gentlemen.
> I should probably go fishing today but I'll have my coffee n biscuits in the duck blind --- hopefully a few ducks show up, its been a little slow. There's a rumor of colder weather in the long term forecast, we'll see but times running out.
> Good luck and good hunting


Good morning y'all. 
Garhtr I'm afraid you might be right about cold weather. You nutty ice fishermen might get your wish.








Polar vortex may spark Arctic outbreaks, major snowstorms in the coming weeks


Changes are taking place in the atmosphere above the Arctic Circle that suggest the clock is ticking.




www.google.com


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Thinking bout running down to Vance’s in Lebanon after while. Looks like they don’t open till 12. Wonder why that is. Anyway good luck with whatever you do today


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all.
> Garhtr I'm afraid you might be right about cold weather. You nutty ice fishermen might get your wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polar vortex may spark Arctic outbreaks, major snowstorms in the coming weeks
> 
> 
> Changes are taking place in the atmosphere above the Arctic Circle that suggest the clock is ticking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I refuse to likey that one🥺


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger there BC...I did too.

Are we on page # 1200?


----------



## 1basshunter

We talk more here than the big D thread


----------



## 1basshunter

1basshunter said:


> We talk more here than the they talk in OGF


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy your day wherever it may find you.
Good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Get it done.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Found a garage moving sale up by st Paris then on up to Bellefontaine to check on some Schrade USA knives I’ve got consigned up at Mad River Knife and Gun. And then run by Indian lake for a look see. That should make my day. Good luck to everyone else out today


----------



## fastwater




----------



## sherman51

good morning fellow sportsmen. another day hunkered down at home. did go to the VA up in Marion yesterday and had my eyes examined. they said nothing has changed in the last 6 months.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Don't feel like the Lone Ranger there BC...I did too.
> 
> Are we on page # 1200?


Yep, you turned the page.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' folks....actually slept in for an extra hour, now it's time for breakfast and coffee. Who's cookin'?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Yep, you turned the page.


Schweet! Good morning Team Derailer. 
They're talking about snow and colder by the end of next week.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Soon, very soon.....
....I hear a little Sherm bird a singin’


----------



## 0utwest

I think i hear it too !


----------



## bobberbucket

Always 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Wanted to do this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It was on my bucket list! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobberbucket said:


> It was on my bucket list!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better slow down or you might out of a bucket list.😁


----------



## Lazy 8

bobberbucket said:


> It was on my bucket list!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations BB. You can die a happy man.


----------



## bobberbucket

Now if I can just catch a 4lb crappie I’ll be all set!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

This dude and his mate were eye balling the neighbors cat.
I might shoot one or both "after" they catch the stupid cat that roams all over our subdivision.


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> View attachment 461741
> 
> This dude and his mate were eye balling the neighbors cat.
> I might shoot one or both "after" they catch the stupid cat that roams all over our subdivision.


That's a good plan...Don't want to be too quick with the gun.


----------



## sherman51

bobberbucket said:


> Now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats, always need a little new blood. I had to take my son to pick up his car at the garage. had new brake and plugs put on it or I would have given you a run for your money.




bobberbucket said:


> Now if I can just catch a 4lb crappie I’ll be all set!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


try the st johns river in fl or try the overfished Okeechobee lake.


----------



## 0utwest

Sherm were you quick enough to get the custom bandits in the Marketplace ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> Sherm were you quick enough to get the custom bandits in the Marketplace ?


 I think fastwater got em!!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think fastwater got em!!


No he got yours that i was supposed to bring to the Get Together !!!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think fastwater got em!!





0utwest said:


> No he got yours that i was supposed to bring to the Get Together !!!


Did not get the ones off of the market place.
But I do have about 120 brand new ones settin in a big ole box dropped off by Outwest that I'ma gettin first dibs on.
Feel like a kid in a candy store...
Outwest...how did you like what the neighbor fixed ya up with?
He's somethin special isn't he!!!


----------



## 0utwest

Well lets just say i have enough cisco rod holders and tracking and all the other gear from him that if i put it all on the Boat , Well we will be maxed out on the Boats weight capacity and will have to fish without the Misses  !


----------



## Burkcarp1

0utwest said:


> Well lets just say i have enough cisco rod holders and tracking and all the other gear from him that if i put it all on the Boat , Well we will be maxed out on the Boats weight capacity and will have to fish without the Misses  !


I guess you’ll have to buy a bigger boat then..


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Well lets just say i have enough cisco rod holders and tracking and all the other gear from him that if i put it all on the Boat , Well we will be maxed out on the Boats weight capacity and will have to fish without the Misses  !



You mount all that on the boat it might turn over.

I'ma thinkin he really appreciated all the walleye fillets you brought him.
He told me all that fish will last him and momma all summer long.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> No he got yours that i was supposed to bring to the Get Together !!!


🙁🙄😡


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> 🙁🙄😡


Don't worry ST...gonna have yours at the get together all boxed up with a bow on the box.
Gonna put my 'special' tune on em for ya so they run nice and straight and even leave the hooks on em.
Gonna be like Christmas in Feb.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy your day n good luck in your adventures.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another day in paradise. Get out and enjoy it. Good luck


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherman51

good morning men.



0utwest said:


> Sherm were you quick enough to get the custom bandits in the Marketplace ?


i just bought one group. plenty left for others. but I haven't heard anything from him yet.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars...



sherman51 said:


> good morning men.
> 
> i just bought one group. plenty left for others. but I haven't heard anything from him yet.


Sherm...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97TW1Zm1uMI


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> good morning men.
> 
> 
> 
> i just bought one group. plenty left for others. but I haven't heard anything from him yet.


You might have missed them ?


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Rise n shine and do something fun.
Good luck in your adventures.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. If it’s not fun at least make it worthwhile


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!
Think I'll make my first decision of this brand new morning I'm Blessed with.
Think that decision is gonna be...that regardless of what's going on around me, I'm gonna approach the rest of the day with positive attitude.
Yes sir...I'ma thinkin that's the best way for me to start this day out!
Have a great day all...


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> You might have missed them ?


you know its looking that way. but you would think he would have the common courtesy to have messaged me seeing as I was the 1st one to speak for the #1 lot.


----------



## 1basshunter

Go bucks


----------



## garhtr

Good morning de-railers !
Try to enjoy your day wherever you find yourself.
Good luck


----------



## sherman51

good morning men. its supposed to be a sunny day here on the farm so enjoy it, that's an order.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. While the ground is frozen think I’ll go pull the hopper stands out of the fields. They did their job. Got a deer out of each. Make your day worthwhile


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars.
Think I'll make the choice today to concentrate on the small...everyday Blessings I often overlook and take for granted.
Have a great day all...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars.
> Think I'll make the choice today to concentrate on the small...everyday Blessings I often overlook and take for granted.
> Have a great day all...


I'll buy that for a dollar.


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 461927


That fart fan up above looks like it’s laughing


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


>


Haha this reminds of a few years ago I got hit in my van and had a small Chevy 2 door hatchback for a rental. I got some fun looks going down the highway with my kayak sticking out the back an shoved up on the dash to go crappie fishing.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys today is the start of me starting the Big A Rabbit farm


----------



## sherman51

good morning everyone, just remember this is the 1st day of the rest of your life so make the best of it.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 461927


How are you going to keep the tp dry?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Guess I’ll have to do something nice for my wife today. It’s her birthday. If I do she’ll probably wonder what I’m up to LOL


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Wife's got PT at 10:30, gonna pretty much wipe out my day. Good chance to organize my gear which somehow seems to stay in disarray.
Happy Birthday to Misses MM
and Good luck n good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I see there's lot's of crashes in the greater Columbus area due to icey/frosty bridges and overpasses.


----------



## Burkcarp1

You don’t need tp in the shower. Water works just fine.😂


bobk said:


> How are you going to keep the tp dry?


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> You don’t need tp in the shower. Water works just fine.😂


i guess you could use wet wipes to clean things up, LOL. when I was a kid in tn I had a young cousin that wiped with his finger then cleaned his finger. I hope he quit that habit as he got older. I guess he could always say he had a crappy day, LOL.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> You don’t need tp in the shower. Water works just fine.😂


I’m not standing on my head for that 
 .


----------



## fastwater

Mornin...or afternoon all.
A big Happy Birthday to Mrs MM.



sherman51 said:


> i guess you could use wet wipes to clean things up, LOL. when I was a kid in tn I had a young cousin that wiped with his finger then cleaned his finger. I hope he quit that habit as he got older. I guess he could always say he had a crappy day, LOL.


Now that there is WAAAAY...more info than what we needed.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> I’m not standing on my head for that
> .


Hand held shower. Just need a little pressure,lol


----------



## fastwater

Ain't you fellars ever heard of them there fancy beedays:









Problem solved...


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> i guess you could use wet wipes to clean things up, LOL. when I was a kid in tn I had a young cousin that wiped with his finger then cleaned his finger. I hope he quit that habit as he got older. I guess he could always say he had a crappy day, LOL.



For cryin out loud Sherm, you aren't serious are you? And if you are, why the hell would you post that you knew someone that did that let alone a relative???


----------



## Saugeyefisher

sherman51 said:


> i guess you could use wet wipes to clean things up, LOL. when I was a kid in tn I had a young cousin that wiped with his finger then cleaned his finger. I hope he quit that habit as he got older. I guess he could always say he had a crappy day, LOL.


Hahaha I was always told that was red neck toilet paper. Take square fold it in half two times. Rip off a little corner piece leaving a hole in the square,stick index finger thru the hole. Wipe. Clean index finger with the little corner piece you tore off


----------



## 1basshunter

Poor old uncle Sherman, I’m going to have to help you out!!!!!! In his defense Wayback in the Holler’s in his family that cousin was considered the smart one. And he forgot to tell you the rest of the story that when he was done he always ate chicken and said that was extra flavor for it🤪 hope that helps you out Sherman


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Poor old uncle Sherman, I’m going to have to help you out!!!!!! In his defense Wayback in the Holler’s or his family comes from way back in that cousin was considered the smart one. And he forgot to tell you the rest of the story that when he was done he always ate chicken and said that was extra flavor for it🤪 hope that helps you out Sherman


you always have my back now don't you? just posted it to liven things up a little. the biggest difference between you and me is I'm not afraid to tell these things. and you guys never had anything happen when you were growing up that you will talk about.



Hatchetman said:


> For cryin out loud Sherm, you aren't serious are you? And if you are, why the hell would you post that you knew someone that did that let alone a relative???


you just don't have the balls to post the crap that happened to you when you were growing up. besides what would people here talk about if not for my posts. I like stirring things up just a little with these posts.


----------



## 1basshunter

Poor old uncle Sherman, I just grew up with a normal life.


----------



## G.lock

Ain't nobody normal in this thread!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Looks like a beautiful day on the horizon, 46 degrees, enjoy.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> Ain't nobody normal in this thread!


the question is what is considered normal. I just don't believe anyone grew up without having one incident or family member that didn't do something stupid, that's not normal. that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

good morning men.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> Ain't nobody normal in this thread!


What's yur point? We believe in...it takes one to know one around here. 
Good morning y'all.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> you just don't have the balls to post the crap that happened to you when you were growing up. besides what would people here talk about if not for my posts. I like stirring things up just a little with these posts.



Man do I ever want to respond to this.....but I think I would be sent to band camp if I did....


----------



## G.lock

It just occurred to me that we've created a new community and established a new "normal". 
Wing nuts united.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Garhtr,








Texas goose hunting, let'em land!


Short video of finishing geese in the decoys!




youtube.com


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Garhtr,


That's awesome ! That dog sure showed great restraint.
I'm gonna get to Missouri or Nebraska and do that ---some day.
Also what to go on a Sandhill crane hunt, I have dreams about those long legs


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys play nice today!!!! Bobk you too.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys play nice today!!!! Bobk you too.


X2!!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Raining pretty steady in my area  
Good luck


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Scrap prices have been up a little lately. We hauled one in day before yesterday two yesterday and if it’s not too wet after while will haul another today trying to clean up around the barns. The rest of you have a great day


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> That's awesome ! That dog sure showed great restraint.
> I'm gonna get to Missouri or Nebraska and do that ---some day.
> Also what to go on a Sandhill crane hunt, I have dreams about those long legs


Those cranes are supposed to be some good eating.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys play nice today!!!! Bobk you too.


I’ve been in lockdown since last nights news.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Those cranes are supposed to be some good eating.


Rib-eyes from the skies-- so I'm told. My " buddy's" kill them and an occasional swan in N Dakota every year but refuse to share.
Ky has had a season for a few years and I was hopeful Ohio would follow along someday.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## sherman51

good morning people. I was told being gender-specific wasn't allowed. if you can't say something good about someone don't say anything at all. bh your a very nice guy that keeps my back covered, what you doing back there anyway, LOL. have a great day everyone.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gentlemen. Rainy here too with a cold front getting ready to blow thru.


----------



## fastwater

Afternoon to all...hope everyone is having a great day.



sherman51 said:


> good morning people. I was told being gender-specific wasn't allowed. if you can't say something good about someone don't say anything at all. bh your a very nice guy that keeps my back covered, what you doing back there anyway, LOL. have a great day everyone.


Think this one needs broke down,analyzed and thoughts made:

*"I was told being gender-specific wasn't allowed."*
This one is very easy...'never, ever take advice from adolescent kids that aren't yet old enough to distinguish specific body parts that constitutes the difference between gender.'

*"if you can't say something good about someone don't say anything at all."*
Totally agree with this one. If you do...don't you think you need to apologize to Hatchetman for your 'not so nice' comment to him?

*" bh your a very nice guy that keeps my back covered, what you doing back there anyway"*
Whatever happened to the days of loyalty...or in this case 'kiss and don't tell?'
I don't know...maybe that era went by the wayside with the invention of the net.
Final thoughts...if'n you don't even know what BH is doin back there...we sure don't want to know.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m not telling. And most of the time I don’t know what I’m doing


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 462103


Got the right colors


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 462103


Yowzer! Mow and have fun doing it.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Afternoon to all...hope everyone is having a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> Think this one needs broke down,analyzed and thoughts made:
> 
> *"I was told being gender-specific wasn't allowed."*
> This one is very easy...'never, ever take advice from adolescent kids that aren't yet old enough to distinguish specific body parts that constitutes the difference between gender.'
> 
> *"if you can't say something good about someone don't say anything at all."*
> Totally agree with this one. If you do...don't you think you need to apologize to Hatchetman for your 'not so nice' comment to him?
> 
> *" bh your a very nice guy that keeps my back covered, what you doing back there anyway"*
> Whatever happened to the days of loyalty...or in this case 'kiss and don't tell?'
> I don't know...maybe that era went by the wayside with the invention of the net.
> Final thoughts...if'n you don't even know what BH is doin back there...we sure don't want to know.


I'm truly sorry if I offended hm with my post. but he had to expect a comeback after his post. maybe I could have been a little kinder in my wording. my intent was not to offend you I was just defending myself.

got some heavy snow this afternoon but it turned to rain and melted what stuck. supposed to get more tonight with a 60% chance tomorrow. God bless you all.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Not many ducks around but only 8 days left so I'll give it a go. We got enough snow to cover the grass, atleast it'll be a beautiful morning.
Good luck with your day !


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen !
> Not many ducks around but only 8 days left so I'll give it a go. We got enough snow to cover the grass, atleast it'll be a beautiful morning.
> Good luck with your day !


Good luck hunting.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!!


----------



## sherman51

good morning men. up and at em this is a brand new day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s feels like a Saturday. Get out and make it a good one


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s going


----------



## 1basshunter

To


----------



## 1basshunter

Mine


----------



## 1basshunter

After


----------



## 1basshunter

A


----------



## 1basshunter

Few


----------



## 1basshunter

More


----------



## 1basshunter

Up


----------



## 1basshunter

Dates


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s mine all mine


----------



## MagicMarker

That looked like an extended effort to win. Nice job


----------



## Lazy 8

Way to go...keep it in the house. 
Heavy coating here too. Everything is white.


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> It’s mine all mine



Good thing I like you....


----------



## 1basshunter

Just got a new spinning reel for the edge rod ordered a few weeks ago


----------



## Lazy 8

Mega Millions will be $750 mil for Tuesday (I think Tues)
PowerBall is up there as well.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Mega Millions will be $750


 Wife brought me home a couple tickets and if I win I may retire.
Good luck !


----------



## Lil' Rob

garhtr said:


> Wife brought me home a couple tickets and if I win I may retire.
> Good luck !


"...may retire."?? I'd definitely retire...might still try to keep the wife working though . We've got really good health insurance from her employer.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> "...may retire."?? I'd definitely retire...might still try to keep the wife working though . We've got really good health insurance from her employer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk
> [/QUOT
> 
> Huh? You could buy your own hospital.


----------



## Lil' Rob

I would not want to own a hospital...sounds too much like still working. I was joking in keeping the Mrs. working.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Lil' Rob said:


> I would not want to own a hospital...sounds too much like still working. *I was joking in keeping the Mrs. working.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Careful Lil Rob...you don't wanna spoil em.


----------



## Lazy 8

I played them both.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Enjoy your day N make it a good one.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and play nice today


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Wife brought me home a couple tickets and if I win I may retire.
> Good luck !


I'd go back to work if I won the power ball last night. I'd fish 10 months a yr and take 2 months off fishing so's I could hunt. I'd probably die with a nice rod in my hand attached to a large fish or my moose of a lifetime on the ground. of course, I'd have to find a guide that would cater to an old feeble man, LOL.

GOOD MORNING MEN.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day and as always play nice. Bob that means you too. I know it’s hard for you but try at least


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys!


----------



## garhtr

Lil' Rob said:


> "...may retire.


Yea maybe. Once uncle Sam comes by to get his half I'll only have 400 million, wife will probably want her half and me and the dog won't even get a bone.
Good luck !


----------



## sherman51

we'll I guess the guy got a better offer on the custom bandits that was for sale. never heard another thing about them after I posted I would take lot #1.

hoping everyone is having a blessed day.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Speaking of bandits, I have the cash for the 20 I'm buying off you outwest.


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Speaking of bandits, I have the cash for the 20 I'm buying off you outwest.


 Tom there Bombers and all be bringing them to the get together as well as Fastwaters and some of the others , Also all be bringing a few of another brand (Smithwick) that i think that you will like so bring some extra $$ . Thanks Mike .


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> Tom there Bombers and all be bringing them to the get together as well as Fastwaters and some of the others , Also all be bringing a few of another brand (Smithwick) that i think that you will like so bring some extra $$ . Thanks Mike .


Ahhh. Smithwick rouges!!!!


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ahhh. Smithwick rouges!!!!


Yes top 20 Rouges


----------



## fastwater

Can't wait to get mine


----------



## sherman51

good morning all you fishing addicts, and hunting fools that climb trees in freezing temps just hoping to get a shot, and of course the rest of you outlandish derailers as well.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Son let 5 more does walk by again last night. Said it was cold nasty but still fun. Catch and release again


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys it’s a great day today!!!!! 0utwest I’ll be glad to get some of them lures off you if you have any left.


----------



## 0utwest

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys it’s a great day today!!!!! 0utwest I’ll be glad to get some of them lures off you if you have any left.


All check and see what my count is and let you know but should have a few left for you , Good morning and have a great day guys !


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Speaking of bandits, I have the cash for the 20 I'm buying off you outwest.


ST...neighbor got a new warehouse full of stuff last week. 
Know there's walleye, bass,crappie lures and a bunch of Erie gear involved but don't know exactly what.
Will be getting with him in a few days and will let you know.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys it’s a great day today!!!!! 0utwest I’ll be glad to get some of them lures off you if you have any left.


you still have to know how to fish them, LOL. you tie the line to the back hook and troll them.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you still have to know how to fish them, LOL. you tie the line to the back hook and troll them.


That’s why you are the saugeye killing machine


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
I was expecting a inch or so of snow a.m. but it missed my area ????
Enjoy this day n good luck


----------



## sherman51

gooood morning derailers,




1basshunter said:


> That’s why you are the saugeye killing machine


LOL, but I've never fished for or caught a saugeye. do I troll for them with cranks? I just bought a bunch of bandits from fish,usa.com.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Got around 1 1/2 of snow here


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. No snow and no wind. Should be a good day to do something. Not sure what yet


----------



## Saugeyefisher

sherman51 said:


> gooood morning derailers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, but I've never fished for or caught a saugeye. do I troll for them with cranks? I just bought a bunch of bandits from fish,usa.com.


Just read thru the rainy nite bite sticky in central Ohio. Then put boots to ground....
Lol or meet Rob at buckeye this spring

The state will appreciate the dredging you do with those bandits


----------



## fastwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> Just read thru the rainy nite bite sticky in central Ohio. Then put boots to ground....
> *Lol or meet Rob at buckeye this spring*
> 
> The state will appreciate the dredging you do with those bandits


Saugeyefisher...gonna meet BH at Buckeye this spring as well. 
Maybe we can all three meet up the same day and dredge the crap out of Buckeye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

S


fastwater said:


> Saugeyefisher...gonna meet BH at Buckeye this spring as well.
> Maybe we can all three meet up the same day and dredge the crap out of Buckeye.


Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## meisjedog

Those Rouges are like a meat whistle... oy! 











I kid, I kid! ...smiles everybody! ...smiles 









It was a trend though. A lot of shorts this past year South of Cbus


















How most of my big fish pics turn out ...Doh!!! (mentally insert pig smallie in my hand)


----------



## sherman51

Saugeyefisher said:


> Just read thru the rainy nite bite sticky in central Ohio. Then put boots to ground....
> Lol or meet Rob at buckeye this spring
> 
> The state will appreciate the dredging you do with those bandits


LOL!

i have a few rr's in the larger size then I think I have a few that's called rip sticks, don't know much about them.




fastwater said:


> Saugeyefisher...gonna meet BH at Buckeye this spring as well.
> Maybe we can all three meet up the same day and dredge the crap out of Buckeye.


if you have room you can count me in. i have some shallow and deep divers. i don't have many but am willing to lose a few. but would absolutely love to fish with you guys.


----------



## meisjedog

How about a little yard buck to get you through your day?!? 
When the Olentangy goes high they stack up in my back yard.


----------



## meisjedog

...after a 20+ min. fight, the beast finally emerged. Such Anger in this one!!!





A much smaller one snagged in the foot as well - same attitude!


----------



## meisjedog

I see a big wake coming downstream toward me and I get a little worried until they come into view. Man if I ever snagged a beaver in the tail, that would be a mess! What gets me is that the appear to be loitering in my honey hole. Doing circles... look at me, I just spooked the wipers!


----------



## meisjedog

A bunch of giant white suckers the lower Big Darby. If only I had my fly rod and a nymph, I could have practically dropped it on his nose. They have a lot of power, but smell like a dumpster behind Red Lobster on a 100 degree summers day - yikes!





Coming back up from the Scioto.


----------



## meisjedog

I bet you can't guess where I was fishing...
This was post run after it was somewhat tired when I could get my camera out. Not the biggest I've hooked into, but it did have my spare rod with 6lb mono bent real nice. I'd give anything to be floating right about now!





It missed me, It missed me!





Oh chit, it did not miss me after all. Not the place you want to be when it is pouring. Oh the "CSO!!!" Luckily, I have power.





I'll never learn! I've got a mile to go and have a top speed of 4.5 mph. There are several CSO's above me waiting to blow and it does not take much. I've seen it from shore, but have have been lucky enough to not be in the middle when it happens.😷


----------



## Lil' Rob

meisjedog said:


> How about a little yard buck to get you through your day?!?
> When the Olentangy goes high they stack up in my back yard.


Interesting rack on that buck.


----------



## meisjedog

Looks like a heatwave is coming on Thursday. I'll be out hunting these. Somewhat boring and redundant , but I fish them on a 24' fixed - level line rod, so it's like fighting an 18" smallie! Even the striped shiners will bend that rod - heh!















Little guy I got last week - I'll take anything right now!


----------



## meisjedog

Lil' Rob said:


> Interesting rack on that buck.


Likely an encounter with someone's bumper - not sure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> gooood morning derailers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, but I've never fished for or caught a saugeye. do I troll for them with cranks? I just bought a bunch of bandits from fish,usa.com.


I just picked up 20 at 2 bucks a pc from someone on here


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> I just picked up 20 at 2 bucks a pc from someone on here


that's an awesome price if you like the colors. I think the action and placement are more important than color at times. but sunspot was super hot on one rigger and I tried everything I had on the other rigger and nothing produced like the 1 sunspot I had. but I have a few for next yr. I'm not sure what I ended up paying for the colors that caught this fisherman but they were 15% off. seems like they were still 5 plus change each. you guys will have to keep me posted on your Erie fishing this summer. the way it looks now we'll be up there the last week of July if we get to come this yr.


----------



## Lazy 8

Tom, I think they found your stash or cache...








British Birdwatcher Accidentally Discovers 1,300 Pieces of Buried Treasure


This is not your typical walk in the park.




mymodernmet.com


----------



## MagicMarker

Son checked cameras at farm tonight


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Son checked cameras at farm tonight


Promising to see them in the day time and there is still time. 
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> Promising to see them in the day time and there is still time.
> Good luck !


That’s why he’s still passing does


----------



## Saugeyefisher

sherman51 said:


> LOL!
> 
> i have a few rr's in the larger size then I think I have a few that's called rip sticks, don't know much about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have room you can count me in. i have some shallow and deep divers. i don't have many but am willing to lose a few. but would absolutely love to fish with you guys.


Eh I'm sure between all of us you could leave most of your tackle at home. 
Hit it in the right time and honestly it won't matter what you toss. 
You can toss most Erie walleye tactics out the window for buckeye. The active fish feed shallow in a already shallow lake. 1-4' deep most times. Sometimes a bit deeper. If your in an area with deeper water.
And if you catch them in the right mood you'll see they got a bit more fight then a wet dish rag like some will say. 
We're pretty lucky to have such great saugeye lakes surrounding us. Not to many places that offer year around bank fishing opportunitys like Indian an buckeye do for saugeye.


----------



## sherman51

good morning, good morning. we got another white coating last night with a 60% chance of snow today.



MagicMarker said:


> Son checked cameras at farm tonight
> View attachment 462371


all I can say is WOW! the buck in the back is awesome. i enlarged the picture to get a better look and he has monster tines.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy this day wherever it finds you.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Just got back from the farm. Son shot an eight this morning. Got it hanging in the shed. Cut it up tomorrow make jerky next day


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

meisjedog said:


> I see a big wake coming downstream toward me and I get a little worried until they come into view. Man if I ever snagged a beaver in the tail, that would be a mess! What gets me is that the appear to be loitering in my honey hole. Doing circles... look at me, I just spooked the wipers!


I have a go to spot on the GMR with a long run of shallow gravel bed and a deeper channel. When I'm set up for flatheads at night the local beaver comes by evry 5 to 10 minutes to check on me, slapping and givin me the eye.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Been playing with an idea to snare coyotes. Wire three fence panels together to make a triangle. Dig three tunnels under in middle of panels and hang snares. With deer scraps inside after butchering Three panels,6 posts, 3 snares. Will let you guys know if it works


MM...I like the way you think.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
46 for a high, try to enjoy it.
Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna cut up son’s deer this morning . Looks to be a nice day today. We’re letting son’s friend and his dad hunt the farm this weekend. Where they’ve hunted this year they haven’t had a shot at anything so they’re looking forward to it


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Just got back from the farm. Son shot an eight this morning. Got it hanging in the shed. Cut it up tomorrow make jerky next day
> View attachment 462385
> View attachment 462385
> View attachment 462386


after seeing those trail cam pictures of those monsters I don't know if I could have shot this little guy unless I was out of hunting season. but even with a crossbow, any deer is a trophy.

good morning.


----------



## Lazy 8

Please tell me one of you drove to Maryland?




__





$730M winning Powerball ticket located | Fox Business


Winning numbers for Wednesday night’s Powerball drawing were: 40-53-60-68-69 and a Powerball of 22.




www.foxbusiness.com




Mega stands at 970 mil.


----------



## sherman51

my favorite niece lives there but i haven't heard from her yet, maybe I never will, LOL.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Have a great day n enjoy.
Good luck


----------



## sherman51

good morning men. make the best of today we never know about tomorrow.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Ten pounds of jerky going in smoker after while. Get out and make the most of it today


----------



## Upland

Merry Christmas what are your plans for Easter?


----------



## miked913

Looks great and a good idea but the carcass has to be completely covered, especially now that you have posted pics on a public forum. I know I'm going to get flamed for saying something but I'm just letting you know before it costs you money. I am a licensed nuisance trapper.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

miked913 said:


> Looks great and a good idea but the carcass has to be completely covered, especially now that you have posted pics on a public forum. I know I'm going to get flamed for saying something but I'm just letting you know before it costs you money. I am a licensed nuisance trapper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Didn’t know. I took care of it


----------



## Lazy 8

Mega = ONE BILLION DOLLARS. (must put pinky backwards to the corner of your mouth when you say that)
I'm in like Flint. Il be on that like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Mega = ONE BILLION DOLLARS. (must put pinky backwards to the corner of your mouth when you say that)
> I'm in like Flint. Il be on that like Donkey Kong.


Like white on rice...

Like flies on sh__


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
No time to check my lottery ticket so --- I might be a billionaire ? ? ? I'd still go duck hunting win or lose .
Good luck n enjoy your day !


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 462493


a rooster is above a goose or swan, but they can scare the daylight out of you when they go into attack mode.

good morning fellows.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Gonna be a good day tater!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Michigan had the winner


----------



## RJH68

Saugeye Tom said:


> Michigan had the winner


That’s the first time I’ve seen “Michigan” and “winner” in the same sentence in a long time.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Michigan had the winner





RJH68 said:


> That’s the first time I’ve seen “Michigan” and “winner” in the same sentence in a long time.


Man...I hope the winner doesn't take the $ and go lookin for a different Wolverine coach.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Great looking Saturday out there. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


>


I'll have to get up in my tree stand to ever win a big lottery. when I nap I'll just dream I won. LOL.

its been a beautiful day but its been cold. 14 this morning but did warm up to 30.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
One last duck hunt for the season, always a bitter/sweet trip.
Enjoy your day n good luck


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen !
> One last duck hunt for the season, always a bitter/sweet trip.
> Enjoy your day n good luck


good morning to you and all the rest. good luck on your hunt.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Felt good enough last couple days we fired the sawmill up and cut a few 2 inch table slabs out for a guy that’s coming to pick up today. Almost time to start building our 16x20 cabin over at the farm. Like to build it with a loft and wrap around porch. Get out and make it worthwhile guys


----------



## 1basshunter

Went to hover yesterday morning and got a couple little ones


----------



## Hatchetman

Morning everybody. Had a wonderful afternoon yesterday. About 1P yesterday noticed the toilt gurgled when flushed, went down to the basemnent and sure enough the line to the septic tank was plugged. Into to town, rent a 100ft electric snake, tank is about 70ft from the house, back home, wrestle the contraption down the outside steps and 25 minutes later everything was opened up. Seems to happen about every two years, at 77 I'm gettin to old for this "crap", pun intended. Other than that it was a good day....


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all, light snow moving in.
Hatchetman, good for you brother. Isn't it a nice feeling to know you have 2 years to let 'er rip?


----------



## sherman51

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all, light snow moving in.
> Hatchetman, good for you brother. Isn't it a nice feeling to know you have 2 years to let 'er rip?


sure looks like we might get a mix here or just snow. 75% chance tomorrow then a 45% chance on Tues of rain and snow mix. then we got a 75% chance of just snow on Thurs. i put snow tires on my truck last yr but didn't get enough snow to test them. haven't had enough yet this yr either. maybe before the weeks out, I'll get them tested.


----------



## MagicMarker

Just saw where Larry King died. He was married 8 times. Just wondering at what point you just give up


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Just saw where Larry King died. He was married 8 times. Just wondering at what point you just give up


Makes you wonder about alimony.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr

Good morning men 
Be a good overcast day to fish-- unfortunately wife has doctor's appointments mid day so I'm stuck.
Enjoy your day n good luck


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today!!!! Going fishing after work today and hopefully I’ll have some luck


----------



## sherman51

good morning men.



1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today!!!! Going fishing after work today and hopefully I’ll have some luck


good luck bh. sure hope you put those fish in their place. i hate smart as_ fish.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!! It’s going to be great day!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Monday. Make it worthwhile


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom

707000 views. Ima gonna get the 1 million view


----------



## Lazy 8

Woohoo. Where do you see your views?


----------



## Lazy 8

Team, do you remember last year when places were either sold out or didn't have much of a selection of vegetable seeds? 
I'm buying early this year.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
52 this afternoon, hope tour fishing ---- I won't be  
Good luck n enjoy your day


----------



## sherman51

good morning derailers. supposed to get snow here today and tomorrow.


----------



## sherman51

just to think i got 24200 and didn't get sniped. and I wasn't even trying.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Whatever you do today. Do it good


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> just to think i got 24200 and didn't get sniped. and I wasn't even trying.


Good morning everybody. Sherm, you're just a natural.


----------



## MagicMarker

A natural what?


----------



## Lazy 8

IDK


----------



## Lazy 8

If you drink 42 cups of coffee in one sitting, the caffeine overdose would kill you.
So 41 is the limit.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Man I LOVE a good cup of coffee. But man it tears my stomach up. I drink 16-24 oz in the am then another 16 oz after work each day about 330. If I drink it on an empty stomach I get horrible acid reflux. An if I drink to much to fast I get "caffeine sick". If I drink it to late in the day I don't sleep well. I use heavy cream,that helps with the acid reflux.
It really effects me. I know lots of people can drink it sun up to sun down,an sleep after drinking a thermos full.
Now when I go ice fishing I'll drink it all day in-between waters.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> If you drink 42 cups of coffee in one sitting,


 Simple solution--- just use a big cup  
Worked 3rd shift a long time and got in the habit and I'm normally still 2 + pots a everyday. 
Good luck !


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> A natural what?


you name it and you can have it, LOL. I'm pretty good at bull $hi_ing does that count? LOL




Saugeyefisher said:


> Man I LOVE a good cup of coffee. But man it tears my stomach up. I drink 16-24 oz in the am then another 16 oz after work each day about 330. If I drink it on an empty stomach I get horrible acid reflux. And if I drink too much too fast I get "caffeine sick". If I drink it to late in the day I don't sleep well. I use heavy cream,that helps with the acid reflux.
> It really effects me. I know lots of people can drink it sun up to sun down,an sleep after drinking a thermos full.
> Now when I go ice fishing I'll drink it all day in-between waters.


if I didn't take meds to reduce the acid I wouldn't be able to drink any coffee. I have a Hayatele Hernia that causes severe acid reflux. I don't usually drink a lot of coffee though. 2 cups in the morning and sometimes I'll have a 3rd cup during the day. but I don't do anything before I have my morning coffee. I drink mine with creamer so I can sip on it when its cold. but when I'm driving or out in cold weather I have more.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sherm, I have that same condition. I drink 2 cups in the morning with creamer and an occasional 3 cup later. Maybe. 
I'm like my mom was and have a high sensitivity to caffeine. I can't drink any at least 8 to 10 hrs before I go to sleep. It's bittersweet. Kinda like your MIL driving over the cliff in your new Corvette. (kidding)


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Hope everyone enjoys this day.
Good luck no matter where it finds you.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Hopefully you guys will have a great day today 🤪


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make the most of it


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all.
Great news!!!
Recieved our 'My Pillow' pillows the other day and have had a few days of sleeping on them.
All I can say is 'WOW'!!!
Wife and I agree...Best pillows we've ever slept on.
Better than down/feather...better than any other foam filled.
If'n ya order some...just make sure and check out the recommended firmness that's recommended for the position you sleep in. I sleep on my side...so got the recommended 'green' level firmness for myself. It fills the gap between head and mattress perfectly all night long keeping head perfectly straight resulting in no stiff neck in the morning. 
If'n ya need some new pillows...check em out. But don't forget to get their daily promo code for big savings. Got ours for half price.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning! Fasties right. Best pillows made! Sleep like a baby.


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys. didn't get any snow so far, just rain. but we may get some yet it's showing a 65% chance Saturday then 45% Sunday Monday and Tuesday. will just have to wait and see how many times they change the forecast.


----------



## MagicMarker

Got this guy this morning


----------



## fastwater

Get em MM.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1 20 oz every morning. more than that will stunt....things. ask fastwater


----------



## fastwater




----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Got this guy this morning
> View attachment 462903


kill em all mm! i hate those fawn killing creatures. back in the 80's when I hunted there was few if any of them. i think the federal parks transplanted them on federal land and they spread like crazy. now they are everywhere and just getting worse.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Get em MM.


I despise coyotes.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys have a great day today


----------



## fastwater

Top o the Mornin to ya BH...and the rest of the derailer clan.
Be safe and...Have a great day at work today.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
About 1 1/2 " of snow to clean up here and then ???
Enjoy your day wherever it finds you 
Good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Snow missed us. Be a good day to split some firewood. Cold enough to not work up a sweat. Dry enough to not be messy. Get out and make it a good one


----------



## sherman51

good morning all you ogf fans. fw i don't go to work anymore, I'm retired.


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> good morning all you ogf fans. fw i don't go to work anymore, I'm retired.


I’m retired too. But I try and work on something everyday


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> I’m retired too. But I try and work on something everyday


Good for you MM. Keeping busy keeps you healthy.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> I’m retired too. But I try and work on something everyday





Lazy 8 said:


> Good for you MM. Keeping busy keeps you healthy.


Yup...gotta stay active doin somethin everyday.
Keeps the blood flowin in all the right areas...


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, did y'all catch this?








Ohio Hunter Finds a Massive 233-Inch Deadhead Buck


A giant non-typical buck found dead in Northwestern Ohio.




www.outdoorlife.com


----------



## Lil' Rob

Massive drop tines!


----------



## King-Fish

Hadn’t seen that article. That’s just a county north of where I live. I know there are some massive white tails in the area but that things giant. Wow. We have a stone quarry outside town here where it’s off limits but is a couple square miles of no hunting and wouldn’t be surprised at all if something like that lived up in there. Can go around the county block on any given evening and see plenty of deer and some good bucks. Good for that guy though being on his trail for years and finally did get him one way or another! Determination.


----------



## Lazy 8

Got a full Wolf Moon tonight boys. Get out there and howl at it.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Got a full Wolf Moon tonight boys. Get out there and howl at it.


Got a really early start this morning and the moon was beautiful.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Got a really early start this morning and the moon was beautiful.


Yea, I think it actually came in sometime early afternoon and when you saw it, it was full.
I'm down at the MIL's right now and I watched 6 deer in the middle backyard late this evening. A couple of fawns prolly born this summer were playing around. Mother Nature is amazing.


----------



## bobk

With this cold snap the deer are really active. I had 7 standing in the driveway when I came home this evening. They drink the water that comes out of the septic system once the pond freezes over.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> With this cold snap the deer are really active


They sure are. I've seen 5 bucks this week but no really big ones, all had both sides.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> They sure are. I've seen 5 bucks this week but no really big ones, all had both sides.


Had an absolute monster on camera last week chasing a doe. If there are doe to still breed in the area they hold on to the antlers a tad longer. At least that’s my thoughts on it.


----------



## sherman51

good morning!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sure looks like a Friday out there. Make it the most you can


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I see we have some snow coming Sat night thru Sun morning.


----------



## Lazy 8

Do you mean to tell me nobody has posted on here since I did 11 hours ago? I'm so disappointed in you Derailers. I had to drive up from WV. Bird feeders were empty and they were dive bombing me.
Ok, let me hear all the excuses.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sherm was sleeping all day..


----------



## Lazy 8

Fast forward 10 years or maybe less and this'll prolly be me.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy this day and stay safe.
Good luck n Have Some Fun


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!! Couldn't sleep so I figured to get the day started early


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning! A little chilly here.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday for those still working. Get it done before the snow gets here


----------



## G.lock

Cold here
Got eight post holes to dig, can get by with four but eight finishes the job.


----------



## sherman51

good morning fellow derailers.

same here supposed to be a chance of heave snow.



Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. I see we have some snow coming Sat night thru Sun morning.





Burkcarp1 said:


> Sherm was sleeping all day..


used my first C-PAP machine last night and slept till 8:00 am, usually up between 4:30 and 5:00 am. feel more rested than usual.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon or as I’m seeing it late morning went fishing yesterday after work on the licking river did not great but was able to get a few little ones.. getting ready to go to are Westerville house with the wife the do some fishing on Alum creek and hopefully get a few more today


----------



## garhtr

My neighbors cat certainly must have 9 lives, 3rd time I've seen him get under my fence and "barely" escape this guy.
Good luck n good ? ? ? ?


----------



## G.lock

Good day got sixteen post holes, 12"x 36" deep drilled. First 14 went well, last two were a rock and tree root joy.
Done, hopefully really, really done.
Stepson and son in law did the heavy work but I'm still wore out😫😫😫


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Fast forward 10 years or maybe less and this'll prolly be me.


You could attach a basket to the bottom of that and have a nice live well.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 463092
> Good morning! A little chilly here.


Saw 2 bald eagles today on the ice just south of the Sandusky Bay, off of Rt.2. They were munching on something but didn't get a good look at what it was.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Only 1-1/2" of white death in my area and melting fast., no work required.
Enjoy your day wherever it finds you


----------



## sherman51

good morning

so far we have about 3" of the white stuff, but its showing a 100% chance of a rain-snow mix.

didn't sleep as long with the new C-PAP machine last night, was up at 4:15.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Not enough snow here to mess with either. Probably a good morning to deer hunt if anyone is still looking for one


----------



## 0utwest

Good morning and just starting to snow up here in Geneva , Have a good day !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

6 to 7 here


----------



## 1basshunter

Got 3 or 4 inches in Westerville


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Haven't been outside yet but it looks like at least 3" out there. Rain on the way then more snow. 
Welcome to Ohio.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

2 maybe 3 tops here in groveport


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ours has been reduced fast because of the rain


----------



## MagicMarker

Another one bites the dust (snow)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

are you setting legholds in the pen?


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> are you setting legholds in the pen?


No put the snares in fence row


----------



## Lil' Rob

That looks like a big'n...did you weigh it?

Nice job!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Lil' Rob said:


> That looks like a big'n...did you weigh it?
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Didn’t weigh it. Big female


----------



## Lil' Rob

Hopefully that'll mean less pups running around. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
About 2" inches of the white plague here and with the cooler temps it's gonna require some attention, grab your shovels n enjoy !
Have a great day n Good luck


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys.

on a more serious note were sure going to miss shakedown. if not for a little leeway this thread wouldn't exist. I'm sure others will agree this thread has brought a lot of entertainment to my life. fw bh and others have been a pleasure bickering back and forth on here. it has been a pleasure being everyone's punching bag, LOL. it has been fun and look forward to what comes next. none of this would have been possible without Brandon or as we know him as shakedown.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Been window shopping for a new front trolling motor to replace the Pinpoint system on there now. Am wanting to go with a Minn Kota Terrova. Trying to find the best deal out there. Get out and make it a good one


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning guys.
> 
> on a more serious note were sure going to miss shakedown. if not for a little leeway this thread wouldn't exist. I'm sure others will agree this thread has brought a lot of entertainment to my life. fw bh and others have been a pleasure bickering back and forth on here. it has been a pleasure being everyone's punching bag, LOL. it has been fun and look forward to what comes next. none of this would have been possible without Brandon or as we know him as shakedown.


Shermie- I agree with you a 100%.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Give BOAT THINGS a jingle...DENNIS will set you up better than anyone else around.
One of the only authorized Minnkota-Motorguide-Lowrance/Hummingbird/Power Pole installation and warranty centers in the state
614-895-2628



MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Been window shopping for a new front trolling motor to replace the Pinpoint system on there now. Am wanting to go with a Minn Kota Terrova. Trying to find the best deal out there. Get out and make it a good one


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> Give BOAT THINGS a jingle...DENNIS will set you up better than anyone else around.
> One of the only authorized Minnkota-Motorguide-Lowrance/Hummingbird/Power Pole installation and warranty centers in the state
> 614-895-2628


Good call NF.
Dennis at Boat Things is so good have a buddy that lives in Tenn, that has come up here and has had Dennis set two of his boats up. Buddy won't take his boats anywhere else for TM or fish finder installations/setups/upgrades.
If I ever do any upgrades...he will for sure get my business


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Good call NF.
> Dennis at Boat Things is so good have a buddy that lives in Tenn, that has come up here and has had Dennis set two of his boats up. Buddy won't take his boats anywhere else for TM or fish finder installations/setups/upgrades.
> If I ever do any upgrades...he will for sure get my business


I called him. He said the same thing I’m finding out that minn Kota sets the price on them. I’m going to mount it myself so I think I’ll get one here close to home


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> I called him. He said the same thing I’m finding out that minn Kota sets the price on them. I’m going to mount it myself so I think I’ll get one here close to home


That's cool!
FWIW...If you're going to marry your fish finder with the TM he is an expert on hooking them together and setting things up to get the most out of your finder.


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> That's cool!
> FWIW...If you're going to marry your fish finder with the TM he is an expert on hooking them together and setting things up to get the most out of your finder.


I’ve got all lowrance on boat now. So I’m getting the one with u s transducer and will just hook it front finder


----------



## MagicMarker

I’ve dealt with Dixie Marine several times so gonna go with them on trolling motor


----------



## Lil' Rob

I'm just not sure what to say about this...

Professional Toilet Paper...is there a league 🤮💩


----------



## 1basshunter

Lil' Rob said:


> I'm just not sure what to say about this...
> 
> Professional Toilet Paper...is there a league 🤮💩
> 
> View attachment 463350


Well it’s not for the amateurs to use


----------



## erie mako

Lil' Rob said:


> I'm just not sure what to say about this...
> 
> Professional Toilet Paper...is there a league 🤮💩
> 
> View attachment 463350


Thats what they provide for us where I work, I think they are trying to tell us we are full of sh**!


----------



## fastwater

Amateur series:


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you’re all having a great day. Only 46 days till spring


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Now that duck season has ended I see a big cold snap on the way  Guess I can go ice fishing.
Enjoy your day wherever it finds you


----------



## bobk

Momma Mario Andretti decided to try to get up the driveway yesterday after I told her to park at the bottom and walk up. I may leave it stuck all week. The picture is deceiving. It’s buried good into a culvert.


----------



## sherman51

morning all! another beautiful sunny day forecast for today. make the best of it because it's going to get cold.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen !
> Now that duck season has ended I see a big cold snap on the way  Guess I can go ice fishing.
> Enjoy your day wherever it finds you


Can you ice fish with a fly rod?


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Can you ice fish with a fly rod?


I can ! Just have to stand 10ft from the hole  
Enjoy !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Anybody wanna go groundhog hunting? They say he saw his shadow this morning. Any get out and enjoy it


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Anybody wanna go groundhog hunting? They say he saw his shadow this morning. Any get out and enjoy it


That groundhog is drunk.


----------



## 1basshunter

Stop making fun of my drinking buddy


----------



## garhtr

Phil saw his shadow but not Buckeye Chuck --- we still got a chance for early spring  
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> I'm just not sure what to say about this...
> 
> Professional Toilet Paper...is there a league 🤮💩
> 
> View attachment 463350


Can you imagine what their mascot is?


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> morning all! another beautiful sunny day forecast for today. make the best of it because it's going to get cold.


They're calling for -3 in Columbus on Sunday night. Then single digits for lows next week.
Time for a pot of homemade chili or vegetable beef soup.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> They're calling for -3 in Columbus on Sunday night. Then single digits for lows next week.
> Time for a pot of homemade chili or vegetable beef soup.


Yes sir...and will be out in it most every day next week.  
Time to get the fur lined undies out.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Yes sir...and will be out in it most every day next week.
> Time to get the fur lined undies out.


Mink or Chinchillas


----------



## fastwater

A combination of both.
They call it minkachinch


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> A combination of both.
> They call it minkachinch


Just hope one of them critters didn't have a case of chiggers. Fastwawa get Ouchiewawa's.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Just hope one of them critters didn't have a case of chiggers. Fastwawa get Ouchiewawa's.


I’m thinking that you’re just mad that he didn’t call you for some sheep wool at a great discounted price of course


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Just hope one of them critters didn't have a case of chiggers. Fastwawa get Ouchiewawa's.


Have to wear a flea collar with em.



1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking that you’re just mad that he didn’t call you for some sheep wool at a great discounted price of course


Gonna be so cold been thinkin bout taken a sheep with me to help keep warm,


----------



## erie mako

Should say "coyote bait"...


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Can you ice fish with a fly rod?


you can fish with any pole as long as you stand far enough from the hole. the first few times I ice fished with 6' eagle claw featherlight rods and drilled the holes with an old spoon auger, and wore combat boots with wool socks. man did my feet ever get cold.




1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking that you’re just mad that he didn’t call you for some sheep wool at a great discounted price of course


i thought all the sheep had died.




fastwater said:


> Have to wear a flea collar with em.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be so cold been thinkin bout taken a sheep with me to help keep warm,


why take only one. you can take sugar puss to keep you warm then take 2 more for each foot, LOL.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you can fish with any pole as long as you stand far enough from the hole. the first few times I ice fished with 6' eagle claw featherlight rods and drilled the holes with an old spoon auger, and wore combat boots with wool socks. man did my feet ever get cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought all the sheep had died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why take only one. you can take sugar puss to keep you warm then take 2 more for each foot, LOL.


warning for calling fastwater a puss


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> warning for calling fastwater a puss



WHAT...Where???
He'll get banned so tuff if'n he even thinks bout loggin into OGF his puter will catch far!!!


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Can you imagine what their mascot is?



Yep................................................................................................................................


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman I can’t believe you would go sooooooo low as to call fastwater a puss what were you thinking the Psychology damage that you caused may be Irreversible. I hope you’re happy knowing that.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Have to wear a flea collar with em.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be so cold been thinkin bout taken a sheep with me to help keep warm,


You know where the group, Three Dog Night got THEIR name. Are you a gonna start a new group? Three Ewe Night?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lil' Rob

garhtr said:


> I can ! Just have to stand 10ft from the hole
> Enjoy !


When we were younger, we could stand 10ft from the toilet.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lil' Rob said:


> When we were younger, we could stand 10ft from the toilet.


muhahahahah


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Sherman I can’t believe you would go sooooooo low as to call fastwater a puss what were you thinking the Psychology damage that you caused may be Irreversible. I hope you’re happy knowing that.


it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. I can't believe fw hasn't contacted lawyer tom about a lawsuit already. he could sue me for my old broken down 2600.00 eBay grand marquis. the upkeep on that thing would drive him crazy, or should I say crazier. I guess he could make a flower bed out of it, LOL.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Have a great day n enjoy it wherever it may find you.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like today’s weather is the best of the next several. Make it the best you can


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. I can't believe fw hasn't contacted lawyer tom about a lawsuit already. he could sue me for my old broken down 2600.00 eBay grand marquis. the upkeep on that thing would drive him crazy, or should I say crazier. I guess he could make a flower bed out of it, LOL.


It’s not worth his time everything you have is old and broke down


----------



## MagicMarker

Played with the mill awhile today


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> It’s not worth his time everything you have is old and broke down


i got high praise on my TC ENCORE today when I took it over and showed it to our granddaughter's mother's man. he really liked it. he collects and trades guns. he showed me a combo 9 mil and 22 pistol that shoots a 9 mil casing with a 22 bullet. it has 2 barrels one for the 22 round and the other for the 9 mil round.

at least my nickname isn't wussywater, LOL. I was told in a message that he preferred wussy over puss. but they both get the message across.


----------



## Lazy 8

granddaughter's mother's man
Huh? Does that make him your brother or homey?


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> i got high praise on my TC ENCORE today when I took it over and showed it to our granddaughter's mother's man. he really liked it. he collects and trades guns. he showed me a combo 9 mil and 22 pistol that shoots a 9 mil casing with a 22 bullet. it has 2 barrels one for the 22 round and the other for the 9 mil round.
> 
> at least my nickname isn't wussywater, LOL. I was told in a message that he preferred wussy over puss. but they both get the message across.


Now spill the beans who said that. Inquiring minds would like to know


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Now spill the beans who said that. Inquiring minds would like to know


But what he didn’t say but thought about your CVA is what enquiring minds want to know?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> granddaughter's mother's man
> Huh? Does that make him your brother or homey?


Lazy...it's gets really confusing with so many 1st and 2nd cousins involved.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> granddaughter's mother's man
> Huh? Does that make him your brother or homey?


Is that something like a sis- ma or a bro- dad poor old uncle Sherman Ancestries most of the way back in the mountain with out no company for a very long time


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Is that something like a sis- ma or a bro- dad poor old uncle Sherman Ancestries most of the way back in the mountain with out no company for a very long time


BH...are you sayin that somebody we know has a family tree that would make the perfect slingshot without prunin any branches ?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> BH...are you sayin that somebody we know has a family tree that would make the perfect slingshot without prunin any branches ?


More like a Telephone pole


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Lazy...it's gets really confusing with so many 1st and 2nd cousins involved.


I'm glad somebody else picked up on that.
Shermie, I'm from WV and I ain't never heard no kinfolk analogy like that. Did somebody have an identity crisis? Like the wanna be recognized as something they ain't?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day!!!! Hay Sherman we still have sheep you just don’t know where they are and for good reason


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy your day and make the most of it.
Have some fun N Good luck !


----------



## sherman51

good morning derailers. 



Lazy 8 said:


> granddaughter's mother's man
> Huh? Does that make him your brother or homey?


well she's my son's ex-girlfriend and they made us some great-granddaughters. but she is with another man now. so her or him has no blood ties except the granddaughters.




1basshunter said:


> Is that something like a sis- ma or a bro- dad poor old uncle Sherman Ancestries most of the way back in the mountain with out no company for a very long time


it makes my son's ex and her man no relation to me and they are both full-blooded hosiers from the beautiful state of Indiana,




fastwater said:


> BH...are you sayin that somebody we know has a family tree that would make the perfect slingshot without prunin any branches ?


LOL! not that's funny. if I could shoot a slingshot like a guy in a thread on here a while back the stray cats around here would somehow just vanish.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make the most of it today


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> LOL! not that's funny. I could shoot a slingshot like a guy in a thread on here a while back the stray cats around here would somehow just vanish.


 We will just have to start calling you Eagle eye Sherman


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> We will just have to start calling you Eagle eye Sherman


Good morning y'all.
EE (Eagle Eye) Sherm. That's funny considering he has that CVA.


----------



## Hatchetman

What the heck is a hosier?? Someone that makes womens hose?? Always thought someone from Indiana was a Hoosier.Maybe the first one fits?....Get it, fits?? Sherm will get it....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hatchetman said:


> What the heck is a hosier?? Someone that makes womens hose?? Always thought someone from Indiana was a Hoosier.Maybe the first one fits?....Get it, fits?? Sherm will get it....


Maybe it means someone that hoses other people??🤪


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HOSER HE HOSED HIm ETC


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Maybe it means someone that hoses other people??🤪


...or...it might mean that you can easily identify men from the hosier state cause they like to show off their hose (they wear) often dressing like this:


----------



## Lil' Rob

Reminds me of the day in high school when about 20 or so guys went to school in skirts in a response to the school not allowing shorts to be worn! I don't remember any of them wearing high heels...thankfully.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

fastwater said:


> ...or...it might mean that you can easily identify men from the hosier state cause they like to show off their hose (they wear) often dressing like this:
> View attachment 463498


NOW THAT JUST AIN"T RIGHT! Gray shoes with a blue suit?


----------



## MagicMarker

Got some of the siding nailed up on mill shed we cut the other day


----------



## Lazy 8

Looking good MM. That oughta weather just right. Is it getting darker in there?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Looking good MM. That oughta weather just right. Is it getting darker in there?


As we get it sided guess we’ll have to put some lights up


----------



## G.lock

MagicMarker said:


> As we get it sided guess we’ll have to put some lights up


ever thought about replacing a couple roof panels with the clear plastic ones, kinda like a skylight.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys, hope you all have a great day.. hay lazy I took care of the sheep today for you.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope you have a wonderful day n make the most of it.
Enjoy n Good luck.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin gents.
Ewe all have a most baahhhutiful day.


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys, hope you all have a great day.. hay lazy I took care of the sheep today for you.


now that is really funny, bh teeending sheep, LOL HEHE. I always thought he was a little wooly with lazies sheep.

good morning sheepmen and good morning to the rest of you.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks to be a cold streak coming. Sure doesn’t look like I’ll be riding my bike to the get together next Saturday. Used to put a snowmobile suit on and ride all year when I was younger. Guess I’ll wimp out and drive the car


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Looks to be a cold streak coming. Sure doesn’t look like I’ll be riding my bike to the get together next Saturday. Used to put a snowmobile suit on and ride all year when I was younger. Guess I’ll wimp out and drive the car


Good morning y'all. BH is right, coldness is coming down the pike. You ice fishermen oughta be chomping at the bit.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> now that is really funny, bh teeending sheep, LOL HEHE. I always thought he was a little wooly with lazies


We don’t let them near you and for a good reason


----------



## Hatchetman

[/QUOTE]


MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Looks to be a cold streak coming. Sure doesn’t look like I’ll be riding my bike to the get together next Saturday. Used to put a snowmobile suit on and ride all year when I was younger. Guess I’ll wimp out and drive the car



I will be depressed next Saturday knowing you guys are having some food and brew and good times story telling....I will have to sit and wish I was there and sip my triple double Crown Royal Peach/sweet tea and wish I was there....Next time I will be there !!


----------



## fastwater

I will be depressed next Saturday knowing you guys are having some food and brew and good times story telling....I will have to sit and wish I was there and sip my triple double Crown Royal Peach/sweet tea and wish I was there....Next time I will be there !!
[/QUOTE]

Hmmm...that CR Peach and sweet tea sounds really good HM.

I'm gonna be in the same boat as far as wishing I was at the get together.
With 4 guys off work( 2 deployed NG, 1 fell w broken ankle/wrist and another having emergency knee surgery) we are extremely short staffed and I'll be at work. 
Gonna miss being there and seeing everyone and especially meeting the fellas that's never been.

ST and Outwest....I'll hook up with BH and give him all the spoons,fishing line,hooks etc I have here for ya.
Also Outwest...since I know you like shooting the Triple7 pellets and CCI 209 primers out of your ml'ers, while at neighbor's the other day, picked you up 8 boxes of the 50grn pellets and 3 flats of primers. That should last ya awhile.
Will give them to BH to bring also.

Hey Sherm...neighbor had several boxes of hose and garter belts at his warehouse...want me to pick ya up some??? Don't know if'n they was made in the 'hoser state' though.


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Looks to be a cold streak coming. Sure doesn’t look like I’ll be riding my bike to the get together next Saturday. Used to put a snowmobile suit on and ride all year when I was younger. Guess I’ll wimp out and drive the car


if wussywater and 1basshunter are bringing sheep as there plus one I will act like i don't know them.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I will be depressed next Saturday knowing you guys are having some food and brew and good times story telling....I will have to sit and wish I was there and sip my triple double Crown Royal Peach/sweet tea and wish I was there....Next time I will be there !!



Hey Sherm...neighbor had several boxes of hose and garter belts at his warehouse...want me to pick ya up some??? Don't know if'n they was made in the 'hoser state' though.
[/QUOTE]

get the garter belts, I'll try making slingshots out of them. boy I make one little mistake and the hatchetman picks up on it and now I pay the ultimate price.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> I will be depressed next Saturday knowing you guys are having some food and brew and good times story telling....I will have to sit and wish I was there and sip my triple double Crown Royal Peach/sweet tea and wish I was there....Next time I will be there !!


Hmmm...that CR Peach and sweet tea sounds really good HM.

I'm gonna be in the same boat as far as wishing I was at the get together.
With 4 guys off work( 2 deployed NG, 1 fell w broken ankle/wrist and another having emergency knee surgery) we are extremely short staffed and I'll be at work. 
Gonna miss being there and seeing everyone and especially meeting the fellas that's never been.

ST and Outwest....I'll hook up with BH and give him all the spoons,fishing line,hooks etc I have here for ya.
Also Outwest...since I know you like shooting the Triple7 pellets and CCI 209 primers out of your ml'ers, while at neighbor's the other day, picked you up 8 boxes of the 50grn pellets and 3 flats of primers. That should last ya awhile.
Will give them to BH to bring also.

Hey Sherm...neighbor had several boxes of hose and garter belts at his warehouse...want me to pick ya up some??? Don't know if'n they was made in the 'hoser state' though.
[/QUOTE]
Thanks Fastwater ! I also took your advice on the Blackhorn and got 4 jugs of that also , What primers are you using to ignite that stuff ? Got a box from your neighbor today and have not opened it yet but all post a pic a little later , Last time i was there i helped him fix his 4 wheeler and said he did not owe me anything but i guess he shipped me something anyways ?


----------



## 1basshunter

Well good news for my one of my Edge rod just got done and the are going to ship it out tomorrow it’s the black widow it only took 6 weeks to build. Earlier this week I ordered another one it’s called the Silverwidow it’s going to take 10 weeks for the build can’t wait for that one!!!!! Carmen got that one for me.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Well good news for my one of my Edge rod just got done and the are going to ship it out tomorrow it’s the black widow it only took 6 weeks to build. Earlier this week I ordered another one it’s called the Silverwidow it’s going to take 10 weeks for the build can’t wait for that one!!!!! Carmen got that one for me.


You’re going to need more arms..


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 0utwest

Well i opened the Mystery box and holy smokes 126 Warrior Spoons from Fastwaters neighbor for a couple hours of work on a 4 wheeler ! And BH is bringing more to the get together ? Looks like i owe him Big Time !!!! Sounds like your not going to make it to the Get Together so all bring all your Bombers and Smithwicks down when i go to Slimdaddys .


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> if wussywater and 1basshunter are bringing sheep as there plus one I will act like i don't know them.


What are you going to do if the girls know EWE?


----------



## fastwater

dp


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay guys I just got done talking with my beautifully wife and I would like to invite you all to come over to buckeye lake house and do some fishing then a cookout _ with some good beer of course. Just to show my Gratitude for having some of the nieces friend that are available in the world _


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Well i opened the Mystery box and holy smokes 126 Warrior Spoons from Fastwaters neighbor for a couple hours of work on a 4 wheeler ! And BH is bringing more to the get together ? Looks like i owe him Big Time !!!! Sounds like your not going to make it to the Get Together so all bring all your Bombers and Smithwicks down when i go to Slimdaddys .
> View attachment 463566


Holy smokes...he told me he sent you a few spoons when he gave me the T7 powder and 209 primers for you. I guess his 'few' is a big amount.
He asked me to get the powder/primers to you to save the ridiculous hazmat fee.
You asked earlier what 209 primers I use to ignite Blackhorn 209. I use Remington STS primers out of the Rem. 700 and Winchester 'shotgun' primers in the Encore. The Winchester primers are a bit longer than the Rem. and seal better in the encore breech plug creating less blow by.
The CCI shotgun primers are hot enough too.
You just don't want to use regular 209 ml'er primers...use 209 'shotgun' primers.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I will be depressed next Saturday knowing you guys are having some food and brew and good times story telling....I will have to sit and wish I was there and sip my triple double Crown Royal Peach/sweet tea and wish I was there....Next time I will be there !!


Hmmm...that CR Peach and sweet tea sounds really good HM.

I'm gonna be in the same boat as far as wishing I was at the get together.
With 4 guys off work( 2 deployed NG, 1 fell w broken ankle/wrist and another having emergency knee surgery) we are extremely short staffed and I'll be at work. 
Gonna miss being there and seeing everyone and especially meeting the fellas that's never been.

ST and Outwest....I'll hook up with BH and give him all the spoons,fishing line,hooks etc I have here for ya.
Also Outwest...since I know you like shooting the Triple7 pellets and CCI 209 primers out of your ml'ers, while at neighbor's the other day, picked you up 8 boxes of the 50grn pellets and 3 flats of primers. That should last ya awhile.
Will give them to BH to bring also.

Hey Sherm...neighbor had several boxes of hose and garter belts at his warehouse...want me to pick ya up some??? Don't know if'n they was made in the 'hoser state' though.
[/QUOTE]
Guys, I'm afraid to say I'm in a similar boat as Fastie. My wife has had 2 TIA mini strokes and possibly a third in the last 3 weeks. She's been in the hospital 3 times. Thry've run every test imaginable including 3 MRI's and numerous cat scans. All they've found so far is a hole in her heart. She can't drive or be left alone. She tires easily and feels dizzy. 
I'm blessed to have a job that I can work from home and keep an eye on her. I also have an understanding employer who believes, family first.
I hope you all enjoy yourself and hopefully next time.
BH, thanks for the offer of getting together at your place but I'll have to decline you as well. Please tell Carmen I'm sorry.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> if wussywater and 1basshunter are bringing sheep as there plus one *I will act like i don't know them.*


Is that a promise???

Hey fellars...who does this remind ya of splainin their family tree:


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Is that a promise???
> 
> Hey fellars...who does this remind ya of splainin their family tree:


Makes perfect hoser sense to me?


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Enjoy your day wherever it finds you
Good luck


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning and have a Great Day !


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Well i opened the Mystery box and holy smokes 126 Warrior Spoons from Fastwaters neighbor for a couple hours of work on a 4 wheeler ! And BH is bringing more to the get together ? Looks like i owe him Big Time !!!! Sounds like your not going to make it to the Get Together so all bring all your Bombers and Smithwicks down when i go to Slimdaddys .
> View attachment 463566


WOW those are some good looking spoons. you will have to water test all of them this summer.




Lazy 8 said:


> What are you going to do if the girls know EWE?


walk a mile in my shoes, LOL.



fastwater said:


> Is that a promise???
> 
> Hey fellars...who does this remind ya of splainin their family tree:



at least I have a family tree to splain. primates family tree cant be tracked. cause any of them can be their own grandpa. grandpa wussywater, now I know why he is so partial to sheep.

oh, I almost forgot, good morning, and have a great day. calling for snow here today then next week winter temps will get here.

cant believe all the guys I wanted to meet the most isn't coming to the get-together you will surely be missed. but cant wait to see the old guys and meet all the new ones. at least for now, I think bh and outwest will be there. i look forward to talking with g.lock or I think that's his handle on ogf. will be there if my wife doesn't get up with a migraine that day and the old car starts.


----------



## 0utwest

Think im gonna have Burkcarp1 Give me and the Misses a little fishin Lesson in trade for some spoons  ! Shermie yes we are still planning on making it to the the get together .


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday for everyone. Get out and get it done. Got hold of a tree trimmer near me that took down a bunch of big pine trees and a couple big ponderosa pines. Worked out a deal for a few of them to run through the sawmill


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen!!!! Have a great day today and remember that someone loves you, it’s just not me


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Here's a thought..


----------



## MagicMarker

Number five this morning


----------



## Lil' Rob

You're sure puttin' a hurting on them...good job.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

sherman51 said:


> get the garter belts, I'll try making slingshots out of them. boy I make one little mistake and the hatchetman picks up on it and now I pay the ultimate price.



Just tryin to help Shermie, just tryin to help....


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^Fantastic MM!^^^


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen!!!! Have a great day today and remember that someone loves you, it’s just not me


I've always heard there's a fine line between love and hate. I just feel I'm on the other side of that line.




MagicMarker said:


> Number five this morning
> View attachment 463572


you seem to be well blessed with coyotes. hope you snare all of them. too bad they don't have a huge bounty on them.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Shermie...anybody you know?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

I laughed way to hard at this one.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> I laughed way to hard at this one.


That one made my day.


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> That one made my day.


Sometimes it's the simple things in life.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy your Sunday n make it Great.
Good luck !


----------



## sherman51

good morning guys.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!!! Supposed to have a couple extra inches of the white stuff this morning, but haven't seen any yet


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys looks to be a good one. Make the most of it


----------



## MagicMarker

Sherm didn’t get this one either LOL


----------



## Ten Bears

erie mako said:


> Thats what they provide for us where I work, I think they are trying to tell us we are full of sh**!


Work would buy us the cheap stuff. Like using wax paper!


----------



## 0utwest

bassplayer said:


> Good mornin'!!! Supposed to have a couple extra inches of the white stuff this morning, but haven't seen any yet


Good Morning And Snowing Pretty Good Now in Geneva .


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!
Gonna be a great day!!!



MagicMarker said:


> Sherm didn’t get this one either LOL


Bless that fellars heart. 
Often I don't respond to his sarcasm when he starts. 
Like in the old West back in the day...it was never considered appropriate to draw down on an unarmed man.
Today...it's not appropriate to go into a battle of wits with an unarmed fellar...


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^ouchiewawa


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Mornin all!
> Gonna be a great day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bless that fellars heart.
> Often I don't respond to his sarcasm when he starts.
> Like in the old West back in the day...it was never considered appropriate to draw down on an unarmed man.
> Today...it's not appropriate to go into a battle of wits with an unarmed fellar...


But he is an eagle eye Slingshot Sharpshooter🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

Ex soldier helps homeless soldier


Infomation was given that the young man was ex forces so i gave him a warm drink and some food to give him some hope




youtube.com


----------



## fastwater

^^^Wish there was an 'infinity' like button for this one.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Can't sleep for some reason, guess I'll drink coffee and fry some eggs n sausage and maybe sleep later, what a way to screw up a day.
Good luck n enjoy !


----------



## sherman51

good morning people. i guess after all the crap on this thread my post got deleted for inappropriate language. not sure what I said but it was offensive to somebody. i got a message telling me I was being censored for it but didn't say what I said that was so wrong. guess I'll have to stop talking about you guys.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. My new Minn Kota Terrova should come in today to DIXIE Marine and a used lowrance hds5 I’m getting off a fellow ogf member to pair up with it for front of boat. I have a complete pinpoint motor and finder on it now that still works. I’ll be listing it on the market place free for pick up when I remove it. I’d rather just give it away because I don’t want to sell something that when it does go bad you can’t get parts for


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^Wish there was an 'infinity' like button for this one.


Me too, Fastie.
Sherm, just turn the other cheek. Smother them with kindness. 
MM, good luck with your new setup and you're a good man.
Over and out.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Ex soldier helps homeless soldier
> 
> 
> Infomation was given that the young man was ex forces so i gave him a warm drink and some food to give him some hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


I’m sure most won’t like my reply. While I think the gesture was great filming it turns me off. What was the real motive for doing it?


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> good morning people. i guess after all the crap on this thread my post got deleted for inappropriate language. not sure what I said but it was offensive to somebody. i got a message telling me I was being censored for it but didn't say what I said that was so wrong. guess I'll have to stop talking about you guys.


I’m thinking that it was the capital letters in that one!!!!!! Kids are on this fishing form and there parents may not want them to see that!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I’m sure most won’t like my reply. While I think the gesture was great filming it turns me off. What was the real motive for doing it?


Bob, I guess I never went that deep and just took it for what it was. 
I remember a few years back seeing a younger vagabond in between Sam's and WM. You could tell he had everything he owned with him including his dog. Like the guy in this video, he wasn't begging or asking for anything. My wife and I went inside and bought him some food and some for his dog. We also gave him a few bucks. When we did this I was walking away and some gentleman sitting in a car was possibly filming it. I never talked to that gentleman.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> good morning people. i guess after all the crap on this thread my post got deleted for inappropriate language. *not sure what I said* but it was offensive to somebody. i got a message telling me I was being censored for it but didn't say what I said that was so wrong. guess I'll have to stop talking about you guys.


Really sherm???
You know exactly what you posted and why the post was deleted.
Like I told you in the PM...had Admin. seen it...most likely you prolly would have been on 'vacation' and not been around to write the above post.
Far as the 'crap' goes...you've always given as good as you've got!
Even for the derailer...you did what you did and got called on it. It's that simple!
So can we move on with having a good time???

Now...are you ready to make me a good deal on that piece of junk Encore that's collecting dust hanging on the wall in your basement???



bobk said:


> I’m sure most won’t like my reply. While I think the gesture was great filming it turns me off. What was the real motive for doing it?


Good point Bob.
Like lazy...never thought about that.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Really sherm???
> You know exactly what you posted and why the post was deleted.
> Like I told you in the PM...had Admin. seen it...most likely you prolly would have been on 'vacation' and not been around to write the above post.
> Far as the 'crap' goes...you've always given as good as you've got!
> Even for the derailer...you did what you did and got called on it. It's that simple!
> So can we move on with having a good time???
> 
> Now...are you ready to make me a good deal on that piece of junk Encore that's collecting dust hanging on the wall in your basement???
> 
> 
> 
> Good point Bob.
> Like lazy...never thought about that.


Well, it had to be staged. I just hope it was for the right reasons. Buy God doesn't want us to do good deeds for recognition. Like when somebody anonymously pays off every bodies layaway at Christmas time.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Agree!
That bobk is a really fart smeller...Ooops...I mean smart fellar.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ^^^Agree!
> That bobk is a really fart smeller...Ooops...I mean smart fellar.


I did have bean soup yesterday. 🤭


----------



## PromiseKeeper

There was a younger guy outside in the parking lot a Rural King one evening. He walks up to me and my wife and says he is out of gas and money and would like to have $10 to get home. He said he lived an hour away. A hundred things went through my mind, but dug out a $10 and handed it to him. We jumped in the truck. I told my wife that I was going to watch what happened at the gas station around the corner. If he came out with smokes and a 12 pack there was gonna be a discussion! I watched him go into the store at a distance, hand the clerk the money and come out and pump the gas. I was grinning from ear to ear. I was glad I listened!


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> There was a younger guy outside in the parking lot a Rural King one evening. He walks up to me and my wife and says he is out of gas and money and would like to have $10 to get home. He said he lived an hour away. A hundred things went through my mind, but dug out a $10 and handed it to him. We jumped in the truck. I told my wife that I was going to watch what happened at the gas station around the corner. If he came out with smokes and a 12 pack there was gonna be a discussion! I watched him go into the store at a distance, hand the clerk the money and come out and pump the gas. I was grinning from ear to ear. I was glad I listened!


Good for you PK. That had to make you and your wife feel good.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> I did have bean soup yesterday. 🤭


We know


----------



## 1basshunter

Hello gentlemen, I just got done talking with wife about something I would like to do. I would like to buy a nice rod and reel and find someone on OGF that don’t have one or maybe a kid that is in need of a nice upgrade...... most likely will need some of your input as of the best way to do it!!!!!! Every year I give one away and usually just find somebody at Buckeye Lake that needs one but this year I would like to Find somebody that has a true passion already for the sport.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

that's awesome basshunter


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Unfortunately looks like about 5" + of the "white death" to deal with --‐----- 
Grab your shovels n Good luck


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen !
> Unfortunately looks like about 5" + of the "white death" to deal with --‐-----
> Grab your shovels n Good luck


The white stuff sucks. Walked up the drive all last week. Got the cars up on Sunday for the first time. Here we go again. One more cup of coffee and it’s time to start pushing snow.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, no work for me today it’s a snow day remember when you where a kid and got a snow day.. and how happy you got? I still get that way🤣


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, no work for me today it’s a snow day remember when you where a kid and got a snow day.. and how happy you got? I still get that way🤣


Did you get the text with my address yet? I have an extra shovel for you.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Still not enough here to bother putting blade on the truck. It’s cold but only a couple inches of snow. Picked up new trolling motor at Dixie yesterday and the Lowrance fish fiinder came yesterday by UPS. Now I need a warm spell to get them swapped out


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Did you get the text with my address yet? I have an extra shovel for you.


If you would be closer I would help you. I actually like to shovel snow. We only received a good inch here.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> If you would be closer I would help you. I actually like to shovel snow. We only received a good inch here.


Little more than an inch here.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Walked up the drive all last week.


Finished here in about two hours and I didn't rush but don't have a long driveway or tooo much sidewalk at home and thankfully it was a light n fluffy snow. I didn't measure but looks more like 7 - 8" here.
I'm kicking myself for not heading to the cabin, it's beautiful there when it snows but we have a half mile of driveway there and a pair of challenging creeks to cross, I'd probably never make it up the drive in this much snow. I'd enjoy hiking in but the wife would never go for it.
Be careful N Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m done shoveling the Westerville home now I’m off to Buckeye Lake to shovel out the lake house 🏡


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Finished here in about two hours and I didn't rush but don't have a long driveway or tooo much sidewalk at home and thankfully it was a light n fluffy snow. I didn't measure but looks more like 7 - 8" here.
> I'm kicking myself for not heading to the cabin, it's beautiful there when it snows but we have a half mile of driveway there and a pair of challenging creeks to cross, I'd probably never make it up the drive in this much snow. I'd enjoy hiking in but the wife would never go for it.
> Be careful N Good luck !


It just finished snowing so I better get busy. Glad you are done. Yes it’s really pretty out with all the snow. Wish it was gun season now.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Looks like we got a couple of inches overnight. Just enough to purdy things back up.
I can't call in and say I can't make it in to work when I'm already there.  Power outage or no internet would shut me down.
MM, mighty nice of you gifting your old rod and reel away. I don't know of anybody deserving but hopefully somebody here does.
Beautiful pic Bob!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Ohio sees most successful deer hunting season in 8 years


The 2020-2021 white-tailed deer hunting season in Ohio was a success. It ended Sunday, February 7 with 197,735 deer harvested, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).



fox8.com


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Ohio sees most successful deer hunting season in 8 years
> 
> 
> The 2020-2021 white-tailed deer hunting season in Ohio was a success. It ended Sunday, February 7 with 197,735 deer harvested, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).
> 
> 
> 
> fox8.com


Wow...big numbers...thanks for posting.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Great morning gentlemen I hope you have great day today!!!!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning 
Have a great day, make time to do something fun.
Good luck n enjoy


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys Gonna try to haul a load of pine logs home today to run through the mill. We’ll see what they look like after the mill and planer if their interior cabin wall material


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 463840


Good morning y'all. You really know how to get to a guy, BH. I say this knowing I'll be having oatmeal (mush) for breakfast. Trade?


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. My new Minn Kota Terrova should come in today to DIXIE Marine and a used lowrance hds5 I’m getting off a fellow ogf member to pair up with it for front of boat. I have a complete pinpoint motor and finder on it now that still works. I’ll be listing it on the market place free for pick up when I remove it. I’d rather just give it away because I don’t want to sell something that when it does go bad you can’t get parts for


first off let me say I'm truly sorry for the off-color remark on one of your posts. it was thoughtless and no harm was intended. I consider you a great friend and I just wasn't thinking.




Lazy 8 said:


> Me too, Fastie.
> Sherm, just turn the other cheek. Smother them with kindness.
> MM, good luck with your new setup and you're a good man.
> Over and out.


after fw explained things to me I agree he had the right cheek. I just wasn't thinking.




1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking that it was the capital letters in that one!!!!!! Kids are on this fishing form and there parents may not want them to see that!!!!


I shouldn't have used those letters in caps or otherwise. if I had been thinking at all I would never posted it.




fastwater said:


> Really sherm???
> You know exactly what you posted and why the post was deleted.
> Like I told you in the PM...had Admin. seen it...most likely you prolly would have been on 'vacation' and not been around to write the above post.
> Far as the 'crap' goes...you've always given as good as you've got!
> Even for the derailer...you did what you did and got called on it. It's that simple!
> So can we move on with having a good time???
> 
> Now...are you ready to make me a good deal on that piece of junk Encore that's collecting dust hanging on the wall in your basement???
> 
> 
> 
> Good point Bob.
> Like lazy...never thought about that.


fw in this case you're wrong about me. I never even gave a thought as to what I posted. that's why I messaged you to ask what I did wrong. but after getting called out I can see the error of my ways. I'd like to say I'm sorry for putting you in the spot to have to delete my post and reprimand me, and I'd like to say I'm sorry to ogf for my thoughtless humor.




1basshunter said:


> Hello gentlemen, I just got done talking with wife about something I would like to do. I would like to buy a nice rod and reel and find someone on OGF that don’t have one or maybe a kid that is in need of a nice upgrade...... most likely will need some of your input as of the best way to do it!!!!!! Every year I give one away and usually just find somebody at Buckeye Lake that needs one but this year I would like to Find somebody that has a true passion already for the sport.


if you run short on prospects I'd like to nominate my oldest granddaughter. she just started fishing last spring with a 40 yr old Shimano baitrunner. she has a fishing passion for sure. she has been asking when can we start fishing again. every time I was able to take her pond fishing and would ask her if she wanted to go she was ready. took her to Erie last yr and she would get sick if the water was a little rough, but she kept going back out.


----------



## MagicMarker

No offense taken Sherm you should hear some of the things some of my hunting buddy’s say to me on our Kentucky trips. But I wouldn’t trade them for the world


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> No offense taken Sherm you should hear some of the things some of my hunting buddy’s say to me on our Kentucky trips. But I wouldn’t trade them for the world


You should hear the stuff I say about you🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Dear poor old uncle Sherman, the rod and reel that I’m going to buy and give it away this year. Is going to go to a member of OGF Tom, Stacy, and Mich plus some other that I trust will be helping with the discussion making.... I’m planning on getting started with that by the end of the month...


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> You should hear the stuff I say about you🤣


I can hear you guys thinking sometimes


1basshunter said:


> You should hear the stuff I say about you🤣


Watch it. I can hear you guys thinking


----------



## MagicMarker

Got a few pine logs hauled this morning


----------



## T-180

Any of you guys make your own lures ; harnesses, jigs, painting cranks, etc.? Great way to stay busy & do something productive. I've been tying up worm harnesses & really enjoy it. Problem is, it'll take me years to use all of these things !!!


----------



## T-180

Good work MM, what's the plan for those logs?? I've drug up a couple ash logs for firewood ; was planning to cut for myself (camping & fire ring), but found out a guy a few miles down the road heats with wood & is laid up. Looks like my adult sons & I will be dropping off a few truck loads of firewood ........ there sure is plenty of ash out there to go around.


----------



## Lazy 8

T-180 said:


> Good work MM, what's the plan for those logs?? I've drug up a couple ash logs for firewood ; was planning to cut for myself (camping & fire ring), but found out a guy a few miles down the road heats with wood & is laid up. Looks like my adult sons & I will be dropping off a few truck loads of firewood ........ there sure is plenty of ash out there to go around.


Hey T180, you're a good man. I'm sure that ol boy will appreciate it. 
The closest I've come to making lures was to gold and silver leaf a couple of Tuff Shad lures. They came out pretty cool.


----------



## MagicMarker

T-180 said:


> Good work MM, what's the plan for those logs?? I've drug up a couple ash logs for firewood ; was planning to cut for myself (camping & fire ring), but found out a guy a few miles down the road heats with wood & is laid up. Looks like my adult sons & I will be dropping off a few truck loads of firewood ........ there sure is plenty of ash out there to go around.


We have our own sawmill. These will be cut into framing 2x4s and interior siding for a cabin we’re building out at the farm. We’ve already cut all the rafters and floor joists out of ash


----------



## Saugeye Tom

T-180 said:


> Any of you guys make your own lures ; harnesses, jigs, painting cranks, etc.? Great way to stay busy & do something productive. I've been tying up worm harnesses & really enjoy it. Problem is, it'll take me years to use all of these things !!!


how many t=years? LOL any with purple blades? Lets see some pics....


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey guys, I actually somewhat know T180. We met a few years back. Good dude.


----------



## fastwater

T-180 said:


> Good work MM, what's the plan for those logs?? I've drug up a couple ash logs for firewood ; was planning to cut for myself (camping & fire ring), but found out a guy a few miles down the road heats with wood & is laid up. Looks like my adult sons & I will be dropping off a few truck loads of firewood ........ there sure is plenty of ash out there to go around.





Lazy 8 said:


> Hey T180, you're a good man.* I'm sure that ol boy will appreciate it.*
> The closest I've come to making lures was to gold and silver leaf a couple of Tuff Shad lures. They came out pretty cool.


I guarantee he will.
Went through that once upon a time when the only heat we had in the house was a wood stove.
With 4 small kids in the house, $ kinda tight and busting up an ankle fairly well right in the middle of wood splitting season that laid me up all winter...really didn't know what I was gonna do. Friend of mine down in KY found out and next thing I know...he and his cuz showed up with two tandem axle dumps loaded with the best lookin split oak you ever seen. Just about brought me to tears...


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey guys, I actually somewhat know T180. We met a few years back. Good dude.


Welcome T180!
We don't let just anybody in the clan here on the derailer.
But as long as lazy vouches for ya...you must be alright...beside...lazy is the fearless author and leader of this here history breaking thread.
Lazy...have you schooled him on the secret hand shake and password...have you set his initiation date yet?


----------



## Lazy 8

Negatory thar Brother Fastwawa.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Negatory thar Brother Fastwawa.


If'n he chooses to accept this mission..we'll get to plannin his initiation and gettin all the necessary components together.


----------



## 1basshunter

Run T180 run


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope everyone has a Great day n be careful out there "old bones" break easily  
Good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!! Its going to be a great one!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make it a good one. We’ll probably slice a pine log or two this morning. Got a guy bringing a couple of his own walnut logs over sometime soon to cut up for him. Whatever you do today make it worthwhile


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I go in for the MRI results of my shoulder. I'm fearing he worst.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> . I go in for the MRI results


Goid luck n I'll say a prayer for you. Hopefully you'll feel better soon 
Good luck !


----------



## ress

Headed to Columbus this evening for a hotel stay in order to be at OSU Ross Heart Hospital at 6am tomarrow. Been having A-Fib sense about Labor Day last year. Have missed a few months of work, off and on. Had Covid around Christmas. Had this surgery scheduled for early January but Covid delayed that. Not all lost though. Plan to retire near the first of April and work part time at the same place. Been sort of quiet on OGF for awhile because in my opinion, other than a couple threads, there was a lot of bad feelings thrown around. Looks as if OGF has added a couple real good fellers to their staff to watch closer for those. Maybe if the postponed get to gather is at a time when I'am mended I'll be able to attend. Keep it Real


----------



## garhtr

ress said:


> Been having A-Fib sense about Labor Day


Be praying for you also Ress.
Have a safe trip n Good Luck


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. I go in for the MRI results of my shoulder. I'm fearing he worst.





ress said:


> Headed to Columbus this evening for a hotel stay in order to be at OSU Ross Heart Hospital at 6am tomarrow. Been having A-Fib sense about Labor Day last year. Have missed a few months of work, off and on. Had Covid around Christmas. Had this surgery scheduled for early January but Covid delayed that. Not all lost though. Plan to retire near the first of April and work part time at the same place. Been sort of quiet on OGF for awhile because in my opinion, other than a couple threads, there was a lot of bad feelings thrown around. Looks as if OGF has added a couple real good fellers to their staff to watch closer for those. Maybe if the postponed get to gather is at a time when I'am mended I'll be able to attend. Keep it Real


Prayers out to both of you fellars.



garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen !
> Hope everyone has a Great day n *be careful out there "old bones" break easily*
> Good luck !


Isn't that the truth garhtr
Call yesterday...ole pal Eddy(ST knows him) fell at work on ice fracturing T12 in his back. 
He's up at OSU.


----------



## garhtr

That's a tough one -- prayers for him.
Unfortunately old bones don't heal as fast either. Wife broke her elbow Thanksgiving w/e and is still doing PT ( and driving me nutts)
Good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Sorry to hear that Ressy. We'll be praying for you brother.
Well I was fearing the worse and I wasn't disappointed. Unlike my left shoulder, my right shoulder is in worse shape. I don't get to have a rotator cuff procedure, I get to have a reverse shoulder joint replacement. I had never heard of such a thing but my ortho surgeon said he does almost a couple hundred a year. They do this when the tendons have either shrunk or are just too far away to reattach them. 
So yea, the ball and socket will be the reverse of what they are now.
I just hope it'll alleviate this constant pain and let me fish again. Time will tell.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Prayers Ress!!


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> I get to have a reverse shoulder joint replacement


I've never heard of that either, Good luck !
It amazes me what medical professionals are capable of accomplishing. Sounds like your surgeon has plenty of experience and you're in good hands.
When is your surgery and any idea on your time frame for physical therapy ? 
Beast of luck and God Bless.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's a brief explanation. It still baffles me.

The rotator cuff can become damaged or torn either from a sudden acute injury or from years of gradual wear and tear. This damage causes the shoulder joint to become unstable and too weak to support the movement of the shoulder and arm. In severe cases, the shoulder may even feel paralyzed.
However, reversing the joint can take pressure off the rotator cuff, because the muscles powering the movement of the arm transfer to the shoulder’s deltoid muscles rather than the rotator cuff muscles.


----------



## polebender

Lazy 8 said:


> Sorry to hear that Ressy. We'll be praying for you brother.
> Well I was fearing the worse and I wasn't disappointed. Unlike my left shoulder, my right shoulder is in worse shape. I don't get to have a rotator cuff procedure, I get to have a reverse shoulder joint replacement. I had never heard of such a thing but my ortho surgeon said he does almost a couple hundred a year. They do this when the tendons have either shrunk or are just too far away to reattach them.
> So yea, the ball and socket will be the reverse of what they are now.
> I just hope it'll alleviate this constant pain and let me fish again. Time will tell.


Sounds pretty extensive! Hope all goes well for you! So what your saying is after you have this done when you’re walking and moving your arms it’ll look like you’re coming and going?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Now you’ll be able to scratch places like never before.

hope all goes well for ya


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks y'all. I forgot to say I'm missing one of 2 tendons attaching the upper part of my bicep. When I do something...I do it good.
I'll either be able to cast a country mile or not at all.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you have a great day today


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen, make it a good day.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. We sliced up two of the pine logs yesterday. Looks like they’ll work out pretty good for the interior siding for the cabin


----------



## sherman51

good morning all you regular ogf rejects. 

prayers going out for both of you. 



1basshunter said:


> Dear poor old uncle Sherman, the rod and reel that I’m going to buy and give it away this year. Is going to go to a member of OGF Tom, Stacy, and Mich plus some other that I trust will be helping with the discussion making.... I’m planning on getting started with that by the end of the month...



i wasn't trying to hog in on the rod and reel but you had listed a kid that was passionate about fishing that needed a new rig as being one of your choices. and I just thought my 14-year-old granddaughter fit that bill. no harm was done though.


----------



## MagicMarker

Number six


----------



## Lil' Rob

Quiet day for the derailers...everyone must have started their weekend early...have a good one.


----------



## 1basshunter

Got my new Egde rod today and it’s nice


----------



## ress

My view today and tonight. Surgery went well. Thanks for the good wishes.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

ress said:


> Surgery went well.


Glad things went well.

Good morning gentlemen.
Think I'll go sit on some ice on my neighbors pond before we get more snow, I'd rather chase some rabbits but I never had to much luck in this much snow.
Good luck n stay safe.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning men. Have a great day today


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!!! Breakfast is made and coffee is on!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Up and at it!


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> Number six
> View attachment 463956
> View attachment 463957


you seem to be well blessed with more than your share.




Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning boys! Up and at it!


I've been up for awhile now, but in this weather I find it hard to get at much of anything, LOL.

good morning!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Cut a bunch of small dead ash trees yesterday at the farm for firewood yesterday. Will try and get them hauled today. Gave the four wheelers a workout dragging them out


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## M R DUCKS

So close....
....any lurkers?


----------



## fastwater

Shooeee...BK...gotta get me some of that 6 in 1 stuff.
Prolly kills the covid too!!!

Mornin fellars...have a GREAT day!


----------



## M R DUCKS

1 ‘til


----------



## M R DUCKS

BAM !


----------



## M R DUCKS

Can’t really count it as a.....


----------



## Lazy 8

Somebody wake Shermie up and tell him he blew it. Good snipe MRD.


----------



## MagicMarker

Got the firewood hauled


----------



## 1basshunter

That’s really nice of you MM to cut all that wood and then drive it over to stack it up for fastwater


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> That’s really nice of you MM to cut all that wood and then drive it over to stack it up for fastwater


You betcha BH!!!
By MM hooking me up with all that wood...it gives me a lot of extra time to practice my cast with that new Gary Loomis Edge rod and Shimano Antares reel combo you hooked me up with.
Endless Thanks to you both.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m glad that you got it already hope that you have fun with it on your Saint Clair trip


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> *I’m glad that you got it already* hope that you have fun with it on your Saint Clair trip


Sure did BH:









...and have it spooled and loaded in the truck right now.
Have to head into work here shortly and will hit our pond that doesn't freeze do to the geese and try it out.
Have never had an outfit quite that nice and I'll bet that with as smooth as that reel is, it will cast clean across the pond.
May even let ST use it for an hour or two at LSC...if'n he acts right.
Again...Thank You very much...


----------



## sherman51

well, it looks like the snow missed us for now. but its forecasting snow Mon, Tues, Wed, Thurs, all. It's got to get it right someday, LOL. 

I put a set of general grabber tires on my truck last winter and didn't get enough snow to test them. so far this winter has been about the same. I drove it with about 3" and didn't get stuck on level ground like the highway tread tires that were on it. but I would like to try them with about 6" or 8" on the roads. may get my wish next week. I guess I could go south where a winter storm is brewing.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> View attachment 464046
> 
> 
> May even let ST use it for an hour or two at LSC...if'n he acts right.


Don’t hold your breath on that one 🤣 just keep telling him just how nice it is and if he was nicer to basshunter he would have gotten him one also


----------



## fastwater

^^^Ifn you don't want me to let him touch it I won't. I'll just let him look at it whilst I reel them big SM in.
Headed to work...will pm you and let you know how it casts.


----------



## ress

Got home this morning and son staying here to dog sit while we were at osu said a bald eagle was in the back yard last evening. Then as I was getting settled into the recliner that eagle flew within 20 ft of the back sliding door. It was huge! Watched it fly into a big tree next door and perch and then it flew back over our place. Dog was freaking out so when no more eagle sitting let him out. One rabbit with head missing and the other just shrapnel left.
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

How's your ticker Ressy and how big is your dawg?


----------



## Lazy 8

BH -- are you ready?








Central Ohio roads still being cleared of 2-6" of snow from storm


Sleet also caused issues on the roads this morning.




www.10tv.com


----------



## MagicMarker

Not sure yet if it’s even worth it to put the blade on my truck yet? Takes less than ten minutes to hook up. Boss 9’2” v blade


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ICANT BELEIVE 


1basshunter said:


> Don’t hold your breath on that one 🤣 just keep telling him just how nice it is and if he was nicer to basshunter he would have gotten him one also


YOU GAVE THAT TO HIM


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I thought you'd ship it west


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> How's your ticker Ressy and how big is your dawg?


Ticker is as strong as could be. A Fib is a electrical deal. Like having a plug wire miss firing the heart. Then sometimes it sticks in miss fire mode. Catheter wire ran up to the heart and a sap where miss fire is jumping to. Dog is a Golden about 60lbs without a mean bone in his body. Now there is a big Owl perched up in that tree!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ICANT BELEIVE
> YOU GAVE THAT TO HIM





Saugeye Tom said:


> I thought you'd ship it west


...and it casts gooood too!
Smooth as silk!!!
Have always been a Shimano fan far as reels goes but that Antares is surely somethin else. 
I'm now thinkin I'm fast on my way to becoming a G.Loomis rod fellar too if'n they all handle like that one.
Excellent quality and balance with really nice backbone.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ...and it casts gooood too!
> Smooth as silk!!!
> Have always been a Shimano fan far as reels goes but that Antares is surely somethin else.
> I'm now thinkin I'm fast on my way to becoming a G.Loomis rod fellar too if'n they all handle like that one.
> Excellent quality and balance with really nice backbone.


🤬🥵😬🤘


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m sending you one Tom don’t have a sheep over it I was already having yours built your going to love the feeling of it it’s butter in your hands. It’s two weeks out for the build. Hope you like it brother


----------



## 1basshunter

Don’t worry fastwater I’m not even going to let him have as nice as one that you have !!!!!!!! What was them Capital two letters that someone else said on the web to somebody else. PS don’t tell Tom I like you more than then him


----------



## 1basshunter

Good night everyone I hope you had a great day I am going to bed before I say something that will get me banned for life God knows that could happen quickly


----------



## fastwater

Bet he tries to switch em when we are at LSC.
Either there...or when we all meet out at your place to fish Buckeye.
Will have to keep a close eye on him.
Night BH...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen man it’s a tuff morning for me...


----------



## sherman51

good morning men.



1basshunter said:


> I’m sending you one Tom don’t have a sheep over it I was already having yours built your going to love the feeling of it it’s butter in your hands. It’s two weeks out for the build. Hope you like it brother


having you for a close friend is like having a direct line to Santa all year.



1basshunter said:


> Don’t worry fastwater I’m not even going to let him have as nice as one that you have !!!!!!!! What was them Capital two letters that someone else said on the web to somebody else. PS don’t tell Tom I like you more than then him


he will never notice the difference. I'm sure his will be the 2nd best outfit your giving away. but then knowing tom he may have his feelings hurt when he finds out the one you bought fw in a nicer rig.


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning and Have a Great Day !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Anything less than six inches not worth putting blade on. Just drive through it. But the way they’re calling guess I’ll stick it on just in case. Get out and get it done today what you need to do


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen man it’s a tuff morning for me...


Always drink water while drinking wild man.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Man I knew you loved fastie more than me but now I have faith.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Anything less than six inches not worth putting blade on. Just drive through it. But the way they’re calling guess I’ll stick it on just in case. Get out and get it done today what you need to do


Put the blade on


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> good morning men.
> 
> 
> 
> having you for a close friend is like having a direct line to Santa all year.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all I did that for them with out them knowing I was doing it for them.. and don’t expect Anything in return.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Ready to go. Let it snow


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Bet he tries to switch em when we are at LSC.
> Either there...or when we all meet out at your place to fish Buckeye.
> Will have to keep a close eye on him.
> Night BH...



Was just out in the garage playing with fishing equipment and I noticed out my 60 some odd rod/reel combos I don't have a single Loomis or Antares. Had to sit down for quite a while as I became weak kneed just thinking of having to put up with FW and BH this spring at Buckeye watching them use those two magnificent outfits...Oh the horror of it all !!


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Was just out in the garage playing with fishing equipment and I noticed out my 60 some odd rod/reel combos I don't have a single Loomis or Antares. Had to sit down for quite a while as I became weak kneed just thinking of having to put up with FW and BH this spring at Buckeye watching them use those two magnificent outfits...Oh the horror of it all !!


 Pete, I’ve already ordered one for you also that way when we do the fishing at buckeye we are all using good Equipment.. that way Stacy and Tom will have no Excuses as to why they got Smacked down by us


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Pete, I’ve already ordered one for you also that way when we do the fishing at buckeye we are all using good Equipment.. that way Stacy and Tom will have no Excuses as to why they got Smacked down by us


Glad ewe are having one made for Pete too.
Always like an even playing field.
But since Buckeye is your home lake...if'n you really want to be fair...thinkin you need to spot ST and I a few fish.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Glad ewe are having one made for Pete too.
> Always like an even playing field.
> But since Buckeye is your home lake...if'n you really want to be fair...thinkin you need to spot ST and I a few fish.


 Stacy as you know how well Tom actually fishes we could spot him a limit and it is not going to help your cause


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Stacy as you know how well Tom actually fishes we could spot him a limit and it is not going to help your cause


----------



## sherman51

that's more or less what I was say'n. Santa never brings us exactly what we ask for but he never expects anything in return except'n cookies and milk. it's like the time you sent me a little gift after my pole barn got cleaned out. over time I am starting to get a few things back together. but that gift got me started and was very nice of you. some things I replaced with something a little different. like my connector 20's I replaced with 30's. replaced a lot of my rr's with bandit cranks. I got a little from the insurance but after 1000.00 deductable then about a 70% depreciation I only got a fraction of what I lost. but it made me feel awful good knowing there were people like you left in this world.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> that's more or less what I was say'n. Santa never brings us exactly what we ask for but he never expects anything in return except'n cookies and milk. it's like the time you sent me a little gift after my pole barn got cleaned out. over time I am starting to get a few things back together. but that gift got me started and was very nice of you. some things I replaced with something a little different. like my connector 20's I replaced with 30's. replaced a lot of my rr's with bandit cranks. I got a little from the insurance but after 1000.00 deductable then about a 70% depreciation I only got a fraction of what I lost. but it made me feel awful good knowing there were people like you left in this world.


So ya got some help.....from complete strangers. There are still great people out there and basshunter is one of em. So is fastie outwest..fireman Mike magic Marker garhtr..and burrkie.......the list goes on.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> So ya got some help.....from complete strangers. There are still great people out there and basshunter is one of em. So is fastie outwest..fireman Mike magic Marker garhtr..and burrkie.......the list goes on.


ST...You forgot to include yourself in that list of misfits...


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Pete, I’ve already ordered one for you also that way when we do the fishing at buckeye we are all using good Equipment.. that way Stacy and Tom will have no Excuses as to why they got Smacked down by us




Whoopie!!!! I just broke out the Crown Peach !! You da man BH....🐛 🐟


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Have a great one!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
White stuff is coming down here, looks like I'll get some much needed exercise, grab your shovels.
Stay warm n safe 
Good luck


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...have a Blessed day.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys have a great day today


----------



## sherman51

good morning to you all.



Saugeye Tom said:


> So ya got some help.....from complete strangers. There are still great people out there and basshunter is one of em. So is fastie outwest..fireman Mike magic Marker garhtr..and burrkie.......the list goes on.


yep I know there is still a few guys out there. i have had dealings with mike (outwest) a few yrs ago when I left home without my downriggers. he contacted me and we got together. then out of the blue from a complete stranger he loans me a set of big jon riggers. he even went so far as to take bases off other riggers for my tracks and mounted them to the riggers. he didn't know me from adam but trusted me to return them. he also loaned me a few spoons that in my haste forgot to return. they got stolen with my spoons out of my pole barn. then there is burrkie who took me fishing on erie not knowing me from adam and showed me how to catch fish, LOL. we had a great 3 days. he even cleaned the fish and gave me his fish. i was going to pay to have mine cleaned because of arthritis in my hands and bad legs I gave up cleaning them a few yrs ago. when I asked what I owed him for 3 beautiful days fishing he said just whatever I wanted to give him then told me how much gas he used. i didn't give him what it was worth to me but gave him something. and I figured my company was payment enough, LOL. then let's not forget magicmarker again he didn't know me from adam and let me bring my granddaughter fishing in his pond. then there's basshunter who sent me a gift towards replacing the stuff that got stolen from my pole barn. all any of these guys only knew about me was from ogf. and I am eternally grateful to each of them all. I forgot about the spoons outwest loaned me until ez reminded me about them. I've offered to pay mike for them but he won't let me. and the offer stays open. I'm sure if given the chance all you guys would help me and others out. I just hope enough of the younger generation has the same ethics to help out a stranger.

oh yeah then there was this guy that I'm not sure of his handle. it might have been decoyhound but I'm just not sure. he sent me 2 like new Daiwa sg17lca reels. he wouldn't even let me pay the shipping.


----------



## sherman51

i want to tell you a story about my goodwill. there is this 19 yr old boy/man that we helped raise from the time he was born as his mother didn't have anywhere to go so she was living with us at the time. well anyway, his mom and dad are useless. we are letting him live with us now. he got a pretty good job considering he never finished high school and doesn't have a GED. i ended up spending 1500.00 on our old 01 grand marquis so my son would have something to drive when he got home from prison. well, I saw a 2010 grand marquis on eBay that wasn't getting a lot of bids. I got the car for 2450.00. so I was going to sell the 01 to get some of my money back. well, the wife came up with the idea of giving the car to the young man just to show him somebody cares about him, and I agreed. I told the boy he could have the car if he got his license, insurance, and plates, he seemed very pleased. well after about 4 or 5 weeks he lost his job for missing too much work. then he came up and wanted to let his mom drive the car. we reminded him we were giving the car to him not his mom and that he had to get his license, insurance, and plates before it was his. now he's not working and needs money. so he wants to sell the car and has a guy interested in buying it.

I'm looking for help here, whats your opinion? should we let him sell the car or stick with the terms we set when we offered to give him the car? the old car is only worth about what it cost to repair it. but it has a new heat mixture door motor, a new heater core, and a new intake manifold. it runs good the tranny is good, and an almost new set of Goodyear comfort tread tires, but its an older car. should we let him get the money and blow it the way he wants or forget the whole deal and sell it ourselves? 1500.00 is a lot of money to us but I want to be fair. right now I'm thinking i will offer to hold the car for 6 more months and stick with the original offer. I'm sure he'll be pi$$e_ at us but I'm pretty sure he'll get over it in time.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got a guy coming out to the farm at 930 this morning if he doesn’t cancel to walk through our 30 acres of woods to give us a timber survey to see what we have growing and what it’s worth and maybe give advice on how to manage it. Should be interesting. Guess we’re ready for the snow, blade is on, tractors and bobcat fueled and ready to go. Everyone be careful next couple days


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Pshh, I'll spot all you guys 5 fish,show up with my rhino classic 5' with the ole level wind baitcaster spooled up with 50# Dacron an get my 6 first😂😂😂😂😂😂🤪🤪......
Gonna look into these fancy edge rods see what there all about...


----------



## ress

Sherm only you know the right answer....I get to stay home this week and miss all the snow blowing and shovleing at work.. I do feel bad for the wife having to do it here. I told her I'll show her the finer points of starting the snow blower. Had to replace the the primer button and it's too stiff. Does not want to pop back up. If it gets too nasty I would take employees home and pick up others to get them to work. No one else has 4x4.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Got a guy coming out to the farm at 930 this morning if he doesn’t cancel to walk through our 30 acres of woods to give us a timber survey to see what we have growing and what it’s worth and maybe give advice on how to manage it. Should be interesting. Guess we’re ready for the snow, blade is on, tractors and bobcat fueled and ready to go. Everyone be careful next couple days


Should be an interesting Mornin for ya MM.
Had our county extension agent out about 12-13yrs ago to do the same. 
Then had another regular forester out about 10 yrs ago. 
Had a great time and learned a lot walking the woods with them both.
They were both very helpful with ideas to improve property for wildlife as well.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Colt ends 175 years as an American gunmaker with purchase by Czech firearms company


Colt Holding Co. has been purchased by a Czech firearms company, ending a 175-year run as an American company and helping to establish a “small arms




americanmilitarynews.com


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Should be an interesting Mornin for ya MM.
> Had our county extension agent out about 12-13yrs ago to do the same.
> Then had another regular forester out about 10 yrs ago.
> Had a great time and learned a lot walking the woods with them both.
> They were both very helpful with ideas to improve property for wildlife as well.


Just got a call from him. Said he was running late but he would be there at 1030


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Everyone be careful next couple days


You too !
I've been meaning to ask how your back was doing ?
Everyone be safe , stay warm n enjoy the fireplace


----------



## G.lock

Sherm: 
I've been in a similar position and found that it was better to stick to the original agreement.
It's not his until he got his license, insurance, and kept a job.
Wish I'd followed my own advise, all I did was enable the kid to keep screwing up. Finally had to stop all help until he got his life straight. Took twelve years, maybe if I'd taken a harder line he would have grown up sooner.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I say stick to your guns sherm. You gave him a car for transportation to an from work I'm assuming (and your a very selfless nice guy it seems). 
Let him come through on his end of the deal then after you give him the car he is free to do what he needs with it. But even then I'd get pissed if he turned around an sold it...
Like said above. Really only you know the answer. 
Good luck and don't let anybody take advantage of you being nice!


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> You too !
> I've been meaning to ask how your back was doing ?
> Everyone be safe , stay warm n enjoy the fireplace


I’m bout 85 percent. Wear a back brace anytime I’m working. Just watching how I do things now


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> I’m bout 85 percent. Wear a back brace anytime I’m working. Just watching how I do things now


Glad to hear that MM.
My buddy that went down on the ice last week fracturing T12 is home in a brace recouping. Thankfully at this point...no surgery for him but Doc's said it will take some time healing. They also told him that broken disc is now in line and if'n it heals that way...fine. If'n he puts it out of alignment and it heals that way...then he'll most likely have to have surgery.


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> Sherm:
> I've been in a similar position and found that it was better to stick to the original agreement.
> It's not his until he got his license, insurance, and kept a job.
> Wish I'd followed my own advise, all I did was enable the kid to keep screwing up. Finally had to stop all help until he got his life straight. Took twelve years, maybe if I'd taken a harder line he would have grown up sooner.


hey, buddy thanks for the insight from someone who's been through it.




Saugeyefisher said:


> I say stick to your guns sherm. You gave him a car for transportation to an from work I'm assuming (and your a very selfless nice guy it seems).
> Let him come through on his end of the deal then after you give him the car he is free to do what he needs with it. But even then I'd get pissed if he turned around an sold it...
> Like said above. Really only you know the answer.
> Good luck and don't let anybody take advantage of you being nice!


thanks for the kind words and the encouragement.

as far as letting people take advantage of me, I had a big sucker sign posted on my forehead. I couldn't see it though. we had this girl living with us that had lived with us off and on but mostly on since she was 15 because her mom was a drunken pillhead that didn't care what happened to her. but her boyfriend was out of work so they both lived with us all winter one yr after she was over 21. then she lived with him after he got roofing work. then the next fall they broke up and she found a new boyfriend and we let them spend the winter as he was a roofer and out of work. the next winter she and her new boyfriend had broken up so she kept living with us. about January her 1st boyfriend showed up and asked my wife if he could just stay one night. it was very cold and he had no place to go so she said ok. the next spring I had to run him off. had too much stuff come up missing. that memorial weekend we went to Tennessee for our reunion. my drug addict son stayed home alone. when we left we told him nobody is to be at our house, not her or either boyfriend. when I got home the pole barn had been cleaned out again but this time our bedroom and closet which were locked had been broken into and ransacked. they had taken a pry-bar to the window and broke the locks to get in the bedroom. then they used my bolt cutters from the pole barn to cut the padlock on the closet. we hadn't much more than left the house when they showed up. I knew who had done it but had no proof. one guy blamed the other. one guy pawned some rods and reels and Dewalt tools. I tried getting him for the theft but he lied his way out of it. I did get the stuff back from the pawnshop. i had a silver dollar keyring my mom had given me right before Christmas then she died right after Christmas. it was only a dollar but it was priceless to me and they stole it. it was worth more to me than everything else put together. i didn't turn this in too the insurance company because I already had 2 claims from the 2 break-ins at the pole barn. and I'd bet good money they were involved in that. now I have a restraining order against all 3 of them. and it's been nice and quiet lately.

sorry for these long posts.




fastwater said:


> Glad to hear that MM.
> My buddy that went down on the ice last week fracturing T12 is home in a brace recouping. Thankfully at this point...no surgery for him but Doc's said it will take some time healing. They also told him that broken disc is now in line and if'n it heals that way...fine. If'n he puts it out of alignment and it heals that way...then he'll most likely have to have surgery.


sorry to hear about your friend. prayers and well wishes to him.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Man I'm beginning to think my kids are never going to see a 10"+ snow fall. 
I'm not a huge fan of it. And tragic things can happen. But every kid needs the chance to experience at least one decent blizzard in there life time. With sizable snow drifts,and 2-3 day shutdowns.... 
They get plenty of calamity days. I don't even care if it happens on a weekend. Just it's fun when your a kid an major snow event happens.
Now they get hyped up an awful lot by the meteorologist s of the world and everybody else that buys into the hype... 
Hopefully one of these winter's before they get to old.


----------



## ress

It died out here to. Few 2 foot high drifts around.


----------



## sherman51

we got about 8" on our banister on our deck. but the way the wind was blowing I'm sure we got 10" to 12" of snow here. we have 2' drifts on our deck. our neighbor from across the street showed up about 10:00 pm last night and plowed our driveway for us and my son who shares the same driveway. back when I was young and had kids we would have been out sledding today for sure. 

good morning to all you snow bunnies and the rest of you guys that missed the snow. may you all be safe and warm the next few days.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Heading out to start removing white stuff -- doesn't look like fun--- wish me luck
Be careful n don't overdo it.
Enjoy--- if you can


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Guess it was worth putting blade on. Gonna head out and plow a few neighbors


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Gonna head out and plow a few neighbors


Good for you, your generosity will come back ten fold 
Just finished shoveling here, 1/2" of ice under 6" of fluffy snow-- yuk !
Good luck n stay safe !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good late morning gentlemen, no snow for me it’s sunny and 95 at the lake house 🏡


----------



## sherman51

good morning men.

we got a healthy 12" of the white stuff. our grandson shoveled our deck with 2 1/2 foot drift the got the walkway. he was using my son's shovel and broke it. I paid him 40.00 and he said he would use it to buy another one. said it was his fault for using it to bust up ice. but I said I would buy one that he could keep his money. but he left 20.00 on my desk when he left. he has a good heart he would have done it for free but I insisted on paying him.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, It’s a little cool outside make sure you have at least a T-shirt on and shorts on


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, It’s a little cool outside make sure you have at least a T-shirt on and shorts on


Mornin fellars...
Things to do after getting home from work today:


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Definitely a little chilly be careful not to get any important appendages frost bitten.
Good luck n stay warm


----------



## bobk

Darn chilly this morning. Wife left at 6:15 to go jogging this morning. She’s nuts. Don’t forget your sunscreen today.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Darn chilly this morning. Wife left at 6:15 to go jogging this morning. She’s nuts. Don’t forget your sunscreen today.


 
Did you hand her the snow shovel so she could shovel the hill on the way back up?.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get done what you can but don’t over do it today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. 10 degrees here but that bright sun makes it feel warmer. Speaking of warmer, slight heat wave next week.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Thats about as close as the one in the back yard the other day. Wish I had gotten a pic


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Did you hand her the snow shovel so she could shovel the hill on the way back up?.


I can’t get her to shovel going down the hill let alone up the hill.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Still a six pointer LOL


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Still a six pointer LOL


 That's a dandy---was that the one your son was after ? ?
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> That's a dandy---was that the one your son was after ? ?
> Good luck !


Yep


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 464434


 LMAO


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Looks like 2 " of white fluffy stuff and still flurries.
Coffee, breakfast n shovel and maybe one last ice fishing trip.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day but to be honest I hope mine is better


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. You all have a wonderful day. Just remember one thing. The World Revolves Around Me. LOL


----------



## sherman51

good morning men.



MagicMarker said:


> Still a six pointer LOL
> View attachment 464436


and I might add, a nice 6 pointer too.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. You all have a wonderful day. Just remember one thing. The World Revolves Around Me. LOL


Just fer you there MM.


----------



## MagicMarker

Yep in every way LOL


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s Friday but to be honest I like Saturday a lot better


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, it’s Friday but to be honest I like Saturday a lot better


what difference does it really make? when you decide to go fishing, you go. day or night Monday or Saturday you'll be there catching fish. I always loved night fishing the quiet and solitude when night fishing is something I can't explain. salmon fishing at night at Manistee lake in Manistee Michigan was my favorite. something about catching a nice 25# salmon at night just lit my soul up. sometimes you sit there for hours without a run then pow a line would take off and the battle was on. oh the stories I could tell. the salmon I brought in on the line when the hook was hung up 150' away, LOL. the time I reeled in a line that had a fish attached to one end and brought it in by hand. the time my brother had his line wrapped around a snag and I cast out between the snag and the fish on top of the water 100' from the snag and hooked his line. as I brought the fish in by hand my brother would reel in slack when the fish would run and I would let the line slide through my hands he gave me slack. all this was at night. now dale hollow for walleye has its own stories. ask me about the water dog sometime. it's much funnier in person than written down.

good morning. have a good time next week when the heatwave arrives.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

good mornin


----------



## Saugeye Tom

24600 gotcha


----------



## 1basshunter

Uncle Sherman, that true about be able to just take a day off and go fishing.I have a lot of vacation days and sick days to get rid of!!! Before I retire. A lot and I’m still getting more monthly....... but I like the weekends better because my best friend ( my wife) has them off


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> 24600 gotcha


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and make it great


----------



## Lazy 8

When only the best will du-du.


----------



## Lazy 8

Whaaaa? No posts in 12 hrs?
If I was this lady I'd of pooped my pants.








Alaska woman using outhouse attacked by bear from below


"I got out there and sat down on the toilet and immediately something bit my butt right as I sat down."




bangordailynews.com


----------



## M R DUCKS

That‘s what i thought, 12 hrs.! 
another potential record, but how would you comment about it and not break the streak?

That bear would’ve been “sheet faced” for sure.....cause that would scare it right out of you...


----------



## fastwater

Sure you can skin a Grizz ???


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Another awesome day that we are blessed with!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Saturday out there. Make the most of it


----------



## 0utwest

Good morning Guys make it a good one !


----------



## sherman51

good morning boys.



Saugeye Tom said:


> good mornin


you got that one and to think I could of had it.




1basshunter said:


> Uncle Sherman, that true about be able to just take a day off and go fishing.I have a lot of vacation days and sick days to get rid of!!! Before I retire. A lot and I’m still getting more monthly....... but I like the weekends better because my best friend ( my wife) has them off


I fully understand wanting a friend to fish with. all my friends have died or moved, mostly died. when my little brother died I stopped fishing except for our trip to Erie each year. my son and his family go with me up there but don't fish for anything else.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Sure you can skin a Grizz ???


Love this movie. Whenever I'm flipping the channels and find this movie, I set the remote down.
Good morning y'all.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Love this movie. Whenever I'm flipping the channels and find this movie, I set the remote down.
> Good morning y'all.


There's a couple of movies I'll do the same thing...this is definitely one of them.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen the wife and I went to the Orvis store and she ordered me a light weight Fishing jacket.. then we went to the lake house to check on it. After that she drove to R&R Tackle and I bought all of the 2.75 and the 3.25 slim harvest they had. Hope you all had a great day also


----------



## Saugeye Tom

look at the new thread all you despicable derailers


----------



## fastwater

]


Saugeye Tom said:


> look at the new thread all you despicable derailers


It's the lounge thread titled:
*NICE ROD and REEL GIVE AWAY Now a sticky*


----------



## sherman51

good morning y'all.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' everyone!!! Had some good news for a change this week!! Had a follow up with my retina specialist and all the hemorrages they found on my one retina are now gone!!! Apparently the supplement and the dietary changes he suggested are working!! Now to fix my washing machine that decided to quit mid-load......Have a great day!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I’ve got a coupon for 50 dollars off if I spend 250 at Gander outdoors in February. Think I’ll run over there today. The rest of you get out and enjoy the day


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all you happy go lucky gentlemen!!! Hope you all have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. I’ve got a coupon for 50 dollars off if I spend 250 at Gander outdoors in February. Think I’ll run over there today. The rest of you get out and enjoy the day


I got sidelined today. Went to Greenville instead maybe gander tomorrow. Old guy is moving to a smaller house had a few guns and parts to get rid of. He’s going to make a list for me what he wants to get rid of. In the meantime I did spend 115 dollars on these


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> I got sidelined today. Went to Greenville instead maybe gander tomorrow. Old guy is moving to a smaller house had a few guns and parts to get rid of. He’s going to make a list for me what he wants to get rid of. In the meantime I did spend 115 dollars on these
> View attachment 464707
> View attachment 464708


that old double barrel muzzleloader could sure do some close range damage. do you plan on shooting any of them or just collecting them?


----------



## MagicMarker

Not sure what I’m gonna do with them yet just don’t think I could live without them


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay uncle Sherman, I have never seen a long range shot gun before  Maybe them gun engineers form CVA could make the best one in the world 🌎


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Weather kinda iffy this morning. Got the last of the deer meat thawed out and ready to make another 20 pds of jerky today. Gonna run over to gander while it’s in the smoker. Get out and make it a good one today guys


----------



## ress

Back to work today after 11 days off. Good thing I started walking on the treadmill couple days ago!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Good for you Ressy. The missus will have you out plowing the south 40 by mid spring.
How'd it go today?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## ress

Wore out by 1. Building is getting restructerd so I hung out with the contractors the rest of the day.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


>


 sadly the bear will most likely die of Indigestion


----------



## Saugeye Tom

come on ,,,there must be a young lady or young man out there that needs a rig


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> come on ,,,there must be a young lady or young man out there that needs a rig


We got one more


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> We got one more


Yep...that 22 yr old fellar is a good candidate.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Yep...that 22 yr old fellar is a good candidate.


I’m 22


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I’m 22


If you ask my wife, she'll tell you I'm 12.


----------



## MagicMarker

I wouldn’t want to be 22 again looking at 40 more years to work


----------



## 1basshunter

Good night everyone don’t forget to wake up that’s important


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Another day in paradise!


----------



## sherman51

good morning everybody.



1basshunter said:


> Hay uncle Sherman, I have never seen a long range shot gun before  Maybe them gun engineers form CVA could make the best one in the world 🌎


yrs ago I bought a combo 50 cal and 12 ga CVA double barrel from Cabelas. they shipped me the double barrel 12 ga but didn't have the 50 cal barrel ready yet. so I had to deer hunt that yr with the 12 ga. it shot a 690 round ball with 90 grn's of black powder. I took my deer that yr at 52 large steps from my tree. the 690 round ball destroyed both lungs and cut a large half moon groove through the top of the heart. just wanted you to know CVA already made a double barrel shotgun that could be used for deer hunting. i took many a deer with the 50 cal double barrel with the longest shot I ever took was 90 steps from where I was standing to the deer.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s nice outside and just about time to get them fish 🎣 just after the ice is gone it’s one of my favorite times to go after them!!!! So get ready Stacy and make sure to bring that Tom I’ll need someone to help out with all that beer I have 🍺


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> good morning everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> yrs ago I bought a combo 50 cal and 12 ga CVA double barrel from Cabelas. they shipped me the double barrel 12 ga but didn't have the 50 cal barrel ready yet. so I had to deer hunt that yr with the 12 ga. it shot a 690 round ball with 90 grn's of black powder. I took my deer that yr at 52 large steps from my tree. the 690 round ball destroyed both lungs and cut a large half moon groove through the top of the heart. just wanted you to know CVA already made a double barrel shotgun that could be used for deer hunting. i took many a deer with the 50 cal double barrel with the longest shot I ever took was 90 steps from where I was standing to the deer.


Fake news🤪🤪


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna get started on that trolling motor swap today or tomorrow. Hoping I won’t have to drill too many new holes to mount new motor. Get out and make the most of it today


----------



## Lazy 8

sherman51 said:


> good morning everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> yrs ago I bought a combo 50 cal and 12 ga CVA double barrel from Cabelas. they shipped me the double barrel 12 ga but didn't have the 50 cal barrel ready yet. so I had to deer hunt that yr with the 12 ga. it shot a 690 round ball with 90 grn's of black powder. I took my deer that yr at 52 large steps from my tree. the 690 round ball destroyed both lungs and cut a large half moon groove through the top of the heart. just wanted you to know CVA already made a double barrel shotgun that could be used for deer hunting. i took many a deer with the 50 cal double barrel with the longest shot I ever took was 90 steps from where I was standing to the deer.


Hey Shermie, Olivia just takes a few small steps.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, Olivia just takes a few small steps.


^^^Seen better heads on iodine bottles.

Now this gal right here...she's somethin worth watchin:


----------



## erie mako

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, Olivia just takes a few small steps.


Ahhh,yes...Olivia Neutron Bomb...best reason to be alive in the 80's!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys it’s going to be a nice day today so get off your butt and do something


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got the trolling motors swapped out yesterday. I can’t get the Bluetooth paired up at all neither the hockey puck or the remote. When I press the pairing button on motor it doesn’t do anything. Gonna make a couple phone calls after while. Anyway get out and do something worthwhile today


----------



## sherman51

good morning men!



1basshunter said:


> Fake news🤪🤪


not hardly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Shermie, Olivia just takes a few small steps.


she was hot she was my dream girl when we were young.




fastwater said:


> ^^^Seen better heads on iodine bottles.
> 
> Now this gal right here...she's somethin worth watchin:


she is nice but not in the same league as Olivia was. but I wouldn't kick either one out of b*d.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^Seen better heads on iodine bottles.
> 
> Now this gal right here...she's somethin worth watchin:



she would break every bone in her body if she tried to move like Olivia did in grease.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Got the trolling motors swapped out yesterday. I can’t get the Bluetooth paired up at all neither the hockey puck or the remote. When I press the pairing button on motor it doesn’t do anything. Gonna make a couple phone calls after while. Anyway get out and do something worthwhile today


Well took a fresh start this morning, checked all my connections and it paired right up. Now I need to put it on the water to test it and calibrate compass. 😁


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Well took a fresh start this morning, checked all my connections and it paired right up. Now I need to put it on the water to test it and calibrate compass. 😁


Glad you got everything to come together MM.
Won't be long now and we'll be able to get on the water.


----------



## MagicMarker

I went in the garage looked at my bike sitting there all lonely and neglected then looked back outside then thought what the heck. Took it for about a ten mile ride only problem was that muddy driveway


----------



## fastwater

Lol...you


MagicMarker said:


> I went in the garage looked at my bike sitting there all lonely and neglected then looked back outside then thought what the heck. Took it for about a ten mile ride only problem was that muddy driveway


 You sound like me when I had mine and there would be a break in the winter weather. It would be all nice and shined up setting in the garage minding its own business. Would get looking at it...then look at the drive and think...'yea...I can make it out'. Next thing ya know, I would be pulling back in riding a huge dirt clod.  
But boy did those pipes sound good if only for a short trip...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Felt great to get the work warehouse overhead doors opened today.


----------



## meisjedog

...Uncle Sherman at the helm - "You scratched my boat!" 😊


----------



## 1basshunter

Now hold on here!!!!! As far as poor old uncle Sherman driving go’s that the best I’ve ever seen from him!!!!! Way too go Sherman you have been improving a lot 🤪


----------



## fastwater

Dock owner needs to get ahold of Mr. ST Esq. Atty at Law.
He's on a first name basis with Sherm ins. lady and dock owner will prolly end up owning that yacht.
Ask me how I know.


----------



## Lil' Rob

1basshunter said:


> Now hold on here!!!!! As far as poor old uncle Sherman driving go’s that the best I’ve ever seen from him!!!!! Way too go Sherman you have been improving a lot 🤪


Curious...is keeping the boat in the water an improvement?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lil' Rob said:


> Curious...is keeping the boat in the water an improvement?


Yes and for him that’s a big improvement


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys! Spring is around the corner!


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning guys! Spring is around the corner!


Good morning gentlemen !
Spring is right around the corner---- you can smell it in the air.
Have a great day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Thursday ( garage sale day). Sure wish I could find a couple. The rest of you get out and do something today worthwhile. Thinking bout taking a drive over around Brookville lake and picking up my Indiana license and launching permit this morning


----------



## sherman51

meisjedog said:


> ...Uncle Sherman at the helm - "You scratched my boat!" 😊





1basshunter said:


> Now hold on here!!!!! As far as poor old uncle Sherman driving go’s that the best I’ve ever seen from him!!!!! Way too go Sherman you have been improving a lot 🤪





fastwater said:


> Dock owner needs to get ahold of Mr. ST Esq. Atty at Law.
> He's on a first name basis with Sherm ins. lady and dock owner will prolly end up owning that yacht.
> Ask me how I know.





Lil' Rob said:


> Curious...is keeping the boat in the water an improvement?


what the heck is this, getting down on sherman day? all I did was go for a short boat ride.

good morning to everyone but the above knuckleheads.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman, Bless your heart


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I just found out my daughter is reading a book that happens to be one of my favorite childhood books. , ,"Hatchet". About a boy surviving in the wilderness after a plain crash... Pretty cool.


----------



## ress

It's break time









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

This is what we have planned for the farm. Putting it on the back southeast corner. We’re cutting every board out of our own logs with the sawmill. 16x20


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> This is what we have planned for the farm. Putting it on the back southeast corner. We’re cutting every board out of our own logs with the sawmill. 16x20
> View attachment 464989



very nice! I started working in a factory when I was only 14 to help my mom raise 7 kids without any help and have worked in factories all my life and just never learned anything about carpentry. I wouldn't even know where to start. but it does my heart good to see what others can do. I have a nephew that can build just about anything. he isn't afraid to tackle anything. I get the feeling you and him are a lot alike.


----------



## ress

First real job was building kitchen counter tops for mobil homes. Second was. Building roof trusses. Love wood working but building a house is a real skill.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

MM, that looks like one of those Sweet Cabins.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I wil make it short. (GET UP)


----------



## garhtr

Up n At-em !
Enjoy your day, looks like it's gonna be a nice one.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make it a great one


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I wil make it short. (GET UP)


sorry bh but I had to sleep in this morning. I'm usually up around 4:00 to 4:30 but when I got up this morning at 4:00 i just wasn't ready to face the day. i went back to bed and slept until 6:30. now I'm on my 2nd cup of coffee.

have a great morning and a great day. good morning guys.


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeyefisher said:


> I just found out my daughter is reading a book that happens to be one of my favorite childhood books. , ,"Hatchet". About a boy surviving in the wilderness after a plain crash... Pretty cool.



Thought that was gonna be my life's story....


----------



## 1basshunter

Good night my friends I think it’s about time for bed when you close one eye to see straight god only knows if you going to get out of bed in the morning!!!! So I may be sleeping in for a long time but if not I’ll be pestering you all in the morning


----------



## MagicMarker

Good Saturday morning guys. Found a barn sale to go to this morning. Guy is coming after some walnut boards we sawed up sometime today too. Looks to be a wet sloppy weekend so make the most of it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. It's a great day to be alive.


----------



## sherman51

good late morning to everyone. slept in big time this morning. had a rough night and didn't get up to stay until 7:59. why couldn't I have slept for 1 more minute, LOL.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good late morning gentlemen. The wife and I have been running around all morning long. Now it’s time to relax and chill out


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
My ass is up also  
Enjoy your day


----------



## ress

Moring..........gota start the smoker around 9 to smoke a half brisket, then in a crock pot over night set on warm


----------



## sherman51

I can't believe bh made the last post yesterday morning until bc1 made one this morning. I can't believe fw, bh, and others went that long without picking on me, LOL. their donkeys must have really been sleeping late.

good morning fellas.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Wet and sloppy out there. Keep your powder dry today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I’ve been up and after them fish!!!!! Now it’s time for a shower and drink some coffee then church ⛪


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning Guys Have A Great Day !


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s


----------



## 1basshunter

Getting


----------



## 1basshunter

Really


----------



## 1basshunter

Close


----------



## 1basshunter

So


----------



## 1basshunter

Now


----------



## 1basshunter

Is


----------



## 1basshunter

The


----------



## 1basshunter

Time


----------



## 1basshunter

To late Sherman


----------



## MagicMarker

Way to go


----------



## Lazy 8

who?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> No


No


----------



## Saugeye Tom

u guys


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


>


Not even a problem!!!! I’ll just drink monster and take a 5 hour Energy shot


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Not even a problem!!!! I’ll just drink monster and take a 5 hour Energy shot


Ewe won't even need a boat to fish.


----------



## Lazy 8

Git 'em while they's hot.





__





Redneck Mask - Etsy


Browse a wide selection of ******* mask and face coverings available in various fabrics and configurations, made by a community of small business-owners.




www.etsy.com


----------



## fastwater

^^^Ewe just can't make this stuff up...


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^ewe couldn't if'n ewe wanted to


----------



## fastwater

^^^...ewe know that's right!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you slept well.. now I have to get some more fishing in today


----------



## fastwater

GOOOD Mornin fellars!!!
Wishin ya'll the best of days...and don't let that wind blow ya off course today.
Good luck out there this mornin BH...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. My pond is all open water again. Make the most of this Monday


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FASTWATER 70 is a tough age


----------



## 1basshunter

Happy birthday fastwater 🎂


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Thanks for the B-Day wishes guys!!!
Making my annual trip here shortly to the BMV to give them their $327 for my B-Day.


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy Birthday Fastwawa! 70? 
Are ewe gonna come in like a lamb or a lion?


----------



## fastwater

^^^Thanks lazy!



Lazy 8 said:


> Happy Birthday Fastwawa! *70?*
> Are ewe gonna come in like a lamb or a lion?


Ewe know ewe can't believe anything ST tells ewe.
Not 70...but still yet...gettin to old to do the lion thing anymore. 
Have to settle for the 'lamb' thing.
Ewe know what I mean?


----------



## bobk

Happy Birthday Fasty.


----------



## fastwater

Thank ya sir!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

How much will the burning permit cost to light all those candles? Happy Birthday Fastwater.


----------



## garhtr

Yea, Happy Birthday !
You sure look a young 70 !
Enjoy your day n eat a slice of B-day cake for me.
Good luck


----------



## fastwater

Thanks PK and garhtr.
Last year the fire dept. showed up at the house.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Look close....


----------



## 1basshunter

Just got done fishing today.. Fishing was ok got a few eyes and cats. Then stop at pizza Cottage and a drive-through Hope y’all had a great day


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Happy bday fastwater.


----------



## Lazy 8

We hope EWE know what EWE want for EWE birthday. Happy Birthday EWE.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> Happy bday fastwater.


Thanks SF!



Lazy 8 said:


> We hope EWE know what EWE want for EWE birthday. Happy Birthday EWE.
> View attachment 465357


Lazy...ewe so cwazy!!!


----------



## ress

Happy birthday .












Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

Happy birthday buddy! Might have to start calling you crankshaft..


----------



## 0utwest

Happy Birthday Fastwater !


----------



## MagicMarker

Happy birthday, you must be old, LOL


----------



## fastwater

Thanks ress and BK!
Outwest and MM...Thank you guys as well!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

69 then


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> 69 then


That's almost as old as dirt...but not quite.
I remember my brother and I calling our Dad, old fart. He took it well but I regret doing it. We'd call him old man. It was all in jest but I wish I'd shown more respect. 
Now I'm the old fart.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> 69 then


Nope...no way!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

71?


----------



## fastwater

49...I just look old.
Heads done worn out 2 body's

Again...want to Thank each and every one for all the GREAT B-Day wishes.
All you guys are really somethin extra special ya know.
And I am truly Blessed to be amongst ya'll.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, Stacy you don’t look a day over 80


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sunshine and warm next five days. Yippie!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning all !
That long range forecast does look good, hopefully I can do some pond fishing until stream levels drop a bit.
Good luck and Enjoy


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> Good morning all !
> That long range forecast does look good, hopefully I can do some pond fishing until stream levels drop a bit.
> Good luck and Enjoy


If you get up this way crappies and gills will be in shallow water north of the bridge with a south wind in my pond


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> If you get up this way


Thank you for the gracious offer, very generous.
I don't often get north, I'm right on the river and about half of my fishing is in Ky the rest Ohio rv tribs.
Hope you get a chance to put a few of those bl/glls in the pan.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning ewe all. BH, I agree with garhtr, very nice of you to offer. My shoulder won't let me fish right now. I'm on the books for a reverse shoulder replacement on March 18th. When my ortho doctor told me that, I looked at him with a face of a dog watching a card trick. They do that? He said yes and I perform at least 150 a year. Dang.


----------



## Hatchetman

Haappy B-Day FW and many more !!


----------



## fastwater

Thank You HM!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have great day today


----------



## fastwater

You do the same BH...hoping everyone else does too.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

103 days


----------



## fastwater

^^^👍👍👍
Need it bad!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Wife wanted another stand to match the kitchen island we built last year so that’s what we’re building today. Make the most of it today


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning and Have a Great Day !


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
I can't remember the last time I slept until 8 a.m--- I must be getting old.
Definitely fishing this afternoon.
Good luck and enjoy this day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning ewe all. Today's going to be the best day of the week temp wise.


----------



## Hatchetman

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Wife wanted another stand to match the kitchen island we built last year so that’s what we’re building today. Make the most of it today



MM....Wow!! What a woman, wants her deer stand built to look like a kitchen island....


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning Guys..


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning BK, and all the rest of you fine gentlemen


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another fine day out there. Gonna get the stand assembled and start on foundation posts for cabin today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning team. I washed the salt off our vehicles yesterday. Not supposed to rain until next Wed.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!
What a beautiful day!!!
Have a great one...


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Another fine day out there. Gonna get the stand assembled and start on foundation posts for cabin today


Wish I could help you. That sounds like a whole lotta fun.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Wish I could help you. That sounds like a whole lotta fun.


Got the stand built. Glue drying. Sand and finish tomorrow


----------



## MagicMarker

Got my days work in. 16 holes drilled and posts set in. Will cut and level tomorrow so that cabin will sit about a foot off ground


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Got my days work in. 16 holes drilled and posts set in. Will cut and level tomorrow so that cabin will sit about a foot off ground
> View attachment 465497


Looking good! I still have my old 50' water level which never fails if used correctly. Think I'm old school?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Looking good! I still have my old 50' water level which never fails if used correctly. Think I'm old school?


I don’t know that you even went to school 🤪


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I don’t know that you even went to school 🤪


Does anyone know what a water level is or how to use one? I'll give you a hint, extremely inexpensive and extremely accurate. Perfect example of old school technology at it's finest.
When I was in the Carpenters Union, we used Spectra Physics laser levels that cost around 6,000 to 7,000 dollars. This'll do the same thing on a smaller scale.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Have anything to do with a mason jar full of water?
Fer longer spans...ewe can use the more modern 30" wall paper tray part #01422 filled to the line with water:


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Does anyone know what a water level is or how to use one? I'll give you a hint, extremely inexpensive and extremely accurate. Perfect example of old school technology at it's finest.
> When I was in the Carpenters Union, we used Spectra Physics laser levels that cost around 6,000 to 7,000 dollars. This'll do the same thing on a smaller scale.


Yep, I seen a guy use one to set up a 4 post alignment rack in a shop years ago...worked great!


----------



## Lazy 8

You got it BH. Mine is 3/8 clear hose and 50 foot long. One tip is to use dye in the water to see it better. I've even used the cheap blue windshield washer fluid in the winter so the fluid won't freeze. 
Basically water will seek it's own level and you're basically "shooting grade" on whatever. 
Used correctly, they're never wrong. 
This kind has a decent concept but I see my calling. I might do a line of how to videos.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Got my days work in. 16 holes drilled and posts set in. Will cut and level tomorrow so that cabin will sit about a foot off ground
> View attachment 465497


Hey, that second post from the right just to the left on the east side is off a little to the west.


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> Hey, that second post from the right just to the left on the east side is off a little to the west.


Yeah I got tired. They’re just sitting in the holes. We’ll get them aligned up ,tamped in and cut ( tomorrow) ( maybe) 😁


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Yeah I got tired. They’re just sitting in the holes. We’ll get them aligned up ,tamped in and cut ( tomorrow) ( maybe) 😁


Just busting ya MM. You keep busy that’s for sure.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Have some fun and enjoy !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, have a great day today but a better weekend


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna be busy again today. Love this weather. Get out and do something worthwhile today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Please sign up on the above sticky ID your gonna come


----------



## MagicMarker

Got my wife’s new stand done. We built it from cut the trees to milling the wood Got nine 2x8x20 ft boards cut for cabin today too . Gonna take tomorrow off


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Got my wife’s new stand done


That looks fantastic, I bet she was pleased.
Sure getting your money's worth out of that sawmill.
Good luck on the cabin.


----------



## Lazy 8

*Magic Markers Furniture Shop*. 
Looking good brother. I can't believe you're taking tomorrow off you slacker.


----------



## Lazy 8

I guarantee you to get the hole shot outta the next tournament you fish with one of these babies. Take some extra fuel cause she eats a gallon per second. Kinda like flushing a toilet with nitro methane.


----------



## Lil' Rob

MagicMarker said:


> Got my wife’s new stand done. We built it from cut the trees to milling the wood Got nine 2x8x20 ft boards cut for cabin today too . Gonna take tomorrow off
> View attachment 465545
> View attachment 465546
> View attachment 465548
> View attachment 465550


That looks great...how do I place an order for one?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> *Magic Markers Furniture Shop*.
> Looking good brother. I can't believe you're taking tomorrow off you slacker.


Going to Urbana flea market then on to Bellefontaine to drop off a few knives I’ve got consigned to sell at Mad River gun and knife then on around Indian lake to see if their boat shows are going on.


----------



## bobk

Nice looking stand MM. The contrasting wood is really good looking.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Get UP! It’s going to be a great day!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Get out and make the most of it


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning Guys and Have a Great Weekend !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I hope you’re all doing great today!!! Have a good weekend. But to be honest I’m hopeful that mine is going to be a good fishing weekend


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Hope everyone gets out and enjoys this beautiful day today.
Like garhtr...gonna get me a shed hunt in before work...


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' everyone!!! Thanks to Mr Lasix, I'm up early.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all, I hope you all have a great day


----------



## $diesel$

Morning, guys.
Gotta get this boat i bought ready to pull off of trailer tomorrow morning.
I have to get the trailer weighed so i can get the paperwork done.
Any way, have a good one today, i'm going to.


----------



## fastwater

bassplayer said:


> Good mornin' everyone!!! Thanks to Mr Lasix, I'm up early.


As in Mr Lasix the eye Dr.?

Mornin all...
Have a great day and enjoy this beautiful weather.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Hope this string of nice weather days continues. Get out and enjoy them


----------



## fastwater

$diesel$ said:


> Morning, guys.
> Gotta get this boat i bought ready to pull off of trailer tomorrow morning.
> I have to get the trailer weighed so i can get the paperwork done.
> Any way, have a good one today, i'm going to.


Out of state trailer that's never been licensed before?
If so...does the previous owner have any documentation( I.E. bill of sale) directly from the trailer manufacturer when trailer was new with trailer serial number and weight on it?


----------



## 1basshunter

Got 4 of them yesterday and a very nice bass


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning All Have A Great Day !


----------



## bassplayer

fastwater said:


> As in Mr Lasix the eye Dr.?
> 
> Mornin all...
> Have a great day and enjoy this beautiful weather.


No, Mr Lasix the water pill!! When he says it's time to go, it's time to GO!!!


----------



## fastwater

'Laxis'...OH...ok...different end than Lasix.
I thought you had eye surgery.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good m


fastwater said:


> 'Laxis'...OH...ok...different end than Lasix.
> I thought you had eye surgery.


both. He had to pee so bad he couldn't see straight


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Good m
> 
> both. He had to pee so bad he couldn't see straight


Gotcha...Eyeballs were flooded...


----------



## MagicMarker

Progress on the cabin today


----------



## garhtr

Go shed hunting Sat and walk a 100 miles = 0 sheds
Go fishing on Sunday didn't go a 100 yrds and nearly step on one  








Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bassplayer

fastwater said:


> Gotcha...Eyeballs were flooded...


Yep, and my back teeth were starting to float!!


----------



## $diesel$

fastwater said:


> Out of state trailer that's never been licensed before?
> If so...does the previous owner have any documentation( I.E. bill of sale) directly from the trailer manufacturer when trailer was new with trailer serial number and weight on it?


Ya, FW, i bought the boat in Ohio, but it has W.V. plates.
The seller had the title, but no previous registration. I don't believe that Ohio will take any weight documentation but a weigh slip?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy your day N good luck


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a wonderful day today


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Magic Marker, Very nice!. Maybe you have it ptlanned already, but it seems that sheeting underneath the joists now owuld allow a good deal of insulation in your floor?

Dennis


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Our string of good weather continues. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I think we spring forward next weekend.


----------



## fastwater

$diesel$ said:


> Ya, FW, i bought the boat in Ohio, but it has W.V. plates.
> The seller had the title, but no previous registration. *I don't believe that Ohio will take any weight documentation but a weigh slip?*


Now I'm confused...but that's nothing unusual...
...Took this straight from Ohio BMV site in section about registering non commercial trailer:


Proof of weight: Official Weight Slip (form BMV 5721), *or Manufacturer’s Certificate of Origin (MCO) / Statement of Origin (MSO)*, or if using previous owner’s Ohio registration, complete a notarized Affidavit of Original Weight (form BMV 5728) available at any local deputy registrar license agency
I bought my boat from Indiana up around Chicago. Indiana boat dealer issued me a temporary tag for trailer to drive back to Ohio. Included in my trailer paperwork was the above mentioned 'Manufacture of Origin (MSO) ' document that is straight from the trailer manufacture and the document included all vital info including trailer ser. # and weight.
That's all I had to have to get trailer registration here in Ohio.
I did not have to remove boat and have trailer weighed.

Mornin fellars...


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hope shermy boy is ok? I don't recall seeing him post for a week or so. Edited; Nevermind just seen the title beside his name... Huh. When will people learn to follow SIMPLE rules....


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen and RIP Sherman


----------



## garhtr

Good morning.
65 and sunshine will wake up the fish  
Enjoy n Good luck.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. We lose an hour of sleep this weekend. I think it's worth it knowing spring is here!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Work in the cabin today and think I’ll drive over to Brookville tomorrow morning just to see if anyone setting up at flea market with the nice weather


----------



## ress

Few estate sales showing up around here. Flea market in BG but it's normally junk from China

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$

fastwater said:


> Now I'm confused...but that's nothing unusual...
> ...Took this straight from Ohio BMV site in section about registering non commercial trailer:
> 
> 
> Proof of weight: Official Weight Slip (form BMV 5721), *or Manufacturer’s Certificate of Origin (MCO) / Statement of Origin (MSO)*, or if using previous owner’s Ohio registration, complete a notarized Affidavit of Original Weight (form BMV 5728) available at any local deputy registrar license agency
> I bought my boat from Indiana up around Chicago. Indiana boat dealer issued me a temporary tag for trailer to drive back to Ohio. Included in my trailer paperwork was the above mentioned 'Manufacture of Origin (MSO) ' document that is straight from the trailer manufacture and the document included all vital info including trailer ser. # and weight.
> That's all I had to have to get trailer registration here in Ohio.
> I did not have to remove boat and have trailer weighed.
> 
> Mornin fellars...


I sure hope that's right, FW. Ya think i can find weight info for a 2000 Shorlander?


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. We lose an hour of sleep this weekend. I think it's worth it knowing spring is here!


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## fastwater

$diesel$ said:


> I sure hope that's right, FW. Ya think i can find weight info for a 2000 Shorlander?


What I copied and pasted was straight from BMV.
Far as getting an MCO from Shorelander on your trailer, I'd call them and give them the serial # to see.
Be worth a try...



Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. We lose an hour of sleep this weekend. I think it's worth it knowing spring is here!


Sure wish it stayed the summer hrs all year. 
Can't stand this getting dark at 5-5:30pm crap in the winter.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

$diesel$ said:


> I sure hope that's right, FW. Ya think i can find weight info for a 2000 Shorlander?


Cl shorelader. They will send you a copy of the weight


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make it a good one


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning MM and the rest of you gentlemen. 50 degrees in central OH. I'm digging it!


----------



## ress

Get er done today cause rains a coming! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellas...have a great day today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Flea market wasn’t too bad this morning. Guy had a real nice Ruger 44 carbine there but I already have two of them. Anyway here’s progress on the cabin


----------



## Lazy 8

MM, that cabins looking real good. Are you using green wood or seasoned?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> MM, that cabins looking real good. Are you using green wood or seasoned?


It’s all dead ash trees. A lot of it we cut last summer


----------



## ress

I know we all know what happened to our buddy from Indiana but I have not heard from Snakecharmer. ?


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I know we all know what happened to our buddy from Indiana but I have not heard from Snakecharmer. ?


Ressy, Snakey just posted up some farm equipment an hour ago in the for sale area.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all . I hope you have a wonderful day today


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy this day before it gets wet.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to the farm till we get rained out. Get out and make the most of it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Windier than all get out down here in Almost Heaven.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Been rainin most of the Mornin here.
So much for gettin food plot field mowed today.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Windier than all get out down here in Almost Heaven.


You passed heaven on your way there.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> You passed heaven on your way there.


Yep...came right passed and didn't even stop by...


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^my life story


----------



## MagicMarker

Got rained out on cabin. So we’re sawing more wood in the mill shed


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Got rained out on cabin. So we’re sawing more wood in the mill shed


Even that fell flat, main drive pulley bearing went out. We’re shut down now till woodmizer sends new one. Guess I’ll take the rest of the day off


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys! Another day in paradise!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning Ray, and also to the rest of you.


----------



## 1basshunter

Just for you Lazy


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and make it a good one


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning guys! Another day in paradise!


So you are still painting?


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> So you are still painting?


Finished the living room yesterday, tackling the kitchen and bathroom next. Then new flooring in the kitchen, so it will be another couple of weeks.🥺


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 465941
> Just for you Lazy


Good morning Ewe all can have sum 2.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning Ewe all can have sum 2.


I was going to send it last night but I realize you just said I was drinking again which is true so I waited till this morning


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I was going to send it last night but I realize you just said I was drinking again which is true so I waited till this morning


Thanks brother. Beautiful day down here in West by God Virginia. I wish it'd stay this way but the Forsythia hasn't even bloomed.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys, make it a good one!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Got the mill up and going again last night. Should get the loft joists and roof rafters up on cabin today. Get out and play nice today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all.
BC - thank you for the beautiful pic. 
MM - rain/mix coming Monday. Make hay while you can.


----------



## fastwater

Late...great Mornin to all.
Gonna be a good one tater...


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Packed up n heading to London--- hope to be fishing by 2 or so --- word is M-inlaw already has chicken frying n biscuits made.
Enjoy your day n Good luck


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Mmmm...fishin...then fried chicken and homemade biscuits...you got it goin on garhtr.
Enjoy!


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Got the mill up and going again last night. Should get the loft joists and roof rafters up on cabin today. Get out and play nice today


----------



## Lazy 8

Looking real good MM. I see you put some girts on the side. Are you going to mill your own verticle siding?
Also, that roof oughta shed some snow!
8/12 or 12/12?


----------



## MagicMarker

Yes we are cutting it, it’ll be ash sided board and baton. 12x12 roof to give more head space in loft


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay MM, if you need help with the electrical or plumbing let me know I’m am Licensed in both.... And we will gladly come out and help


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Hay MM, if you need help with the electrical or plumbing let me know I’m am Licensed in both.... And we will gladly come out and help


It’s backside of the woods. No electric and we’re gonna build an outhouse. Thanks for the offer though. Son and I are gonna have a mini deer camp when finished. Sit around the fire, drink a little, lie a little. You’re all invited when we do


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> It’s backside of the woods. No electric and we’re gonna build an outhouse. Thanks for the offer though. Son and I are gonna have a mini deer camp when finished. Sit around the fire, drink a little, lie a little. You’re all invited when we do


I’ll start brushing up on my lies now


----------



## Lazy 8

Who here is old enough to remember BBF? 
Home of the twirling satellite?





__





BBF


Charleston WV photos from the old days. Many surrounding areas are also pictured.



mywvhome.com


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Who here is old enough to remember BBF?
> Home of the twirling satellite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBF
> 
> 
> Charleston WV photos from the old days. Many surrounding areas are also pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> mywvhome.com


Yup!
When we were kids, dad used to load all us up about every couple months or so and head to the BBF on S.Hamilton Rd. That was always a huge treat for us.
Every now and again, if'n we didn't get treated to BBF, he would take us to Shakeys pizza right down the road from BBF.
Thinkin that was in about the mid 60's.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yup, that place was magical when you were a kid. Dad would load us up in the FORD Country Squire station wagon and off we'd go.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup, that place was magical when you were a kid. Dad would load us up in the FORD Country Squire station wagon and off we'd go.


Did you hit the same one on S.Hamilton Rd.?
All us kids would usually be piled in the back of an old pickup truck with the fenders flappin in the breeze...dad, mom with baby(youngest brother) in arms in cab. We looked like the Beverly Hillbillies pullin in.
Wouldn't take a million $'s for those days...


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup, that place was magical when you were a kid. Dad would load us up in the FORD Country Squire station wagon and off we'd go.


For us kids it was A+W root beer in Greenville on the way to St Mary’s to fish


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. We cut some cedar posts last night for the porch. How do you think they’ll look compared to ash. Try and frame the porch in next. Gonna be another nice day. Enjoy it


----------



## ress

Not sure what BBF is but we did about the same in our Oldsmobile Vista Cruiser stopping at Wilson's Hamburger Shop. Did the drive through and parked in front of the fire station so all seven of us could fight and eat! Late 60"s early 70's.


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> I’ll start brushing up on my lies now



Just don't tell the first one BH, first lie never wins....


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I love these stories of your youth. 
We also went to A&W. Got hot dogs with sauce, slaw and catsup. Love them that way to this day.
On my way to have a covid test of all mornings. Sunday? The appt. was made for me prior to my Thursday surgery. Oh boy.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. We cut some cedar posts last night for the porch. How do you think they’ll look compared to ash. Try and frame the porch in next. Gonna be another nice day. Enjoy it
> View attachment 466074


That’s some awesome grain in those posts.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> That’s some awesome grain in those posts.


I agree. It's got character.
Back from covid test. Throat swab this time instead of the nasal. Much nicer.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I agree. It's got character.
> Back from covid test. Throat swab this time instead of the nasal. Much nicer.


Mother in law too?


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Mother in law too?


No, this one wasn't because I feel sick, I'm having that reverse shoulder replacement this coming Thursday and they won't perform the procedure if I test positive. You have to have the test x amount of days prior.


----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. We cut some cedar posts last night for the porch. How do you think they’ll look compared to ash. Try and frame the porch in next. Gonna be another nice day. Enjoy it
> View attachment 466074



Those cedar posts are gorgeous, Magic. Do you sell any of that? If so i'd be interested.

In my neck o the woods, it was Coney Island in New Castle, Pa. They still make the best sauce in the world for a hotter sauce. 
Don't get me wrong, i like da sweeter Jib Jab type as well, but ya ain't lived til ya had some dogs wit Coney Island sauce.🤙


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Just don't tell the first one BH, first lie never wins....


It will be later on in the night 🤪 plus I’m a Firm believer in letting the guest win I’m just going to try to give you a run for your money🧐


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sounds like rain coming later. Get it done this morning


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Sounds like rain coming later.


It got me ! 
I had planned on an all day adventure but the cold front turned the trout off (atleast for me) and the rain is colder than I thought it'd be--- headed in for coffee and a hot lunch.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> It got me !
> I had planned on an all day adventure but the cold front turned the trout off (atleast for me) and the rain is colder than I thought it'd be--- *headed in for coffee and a hot lunch.*
> Good luck and good fishing !


I'm still stuck on that fried chicken and homemade biscuits that mother-n-law made the other day you were talkin about.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> I'm still stuck on that fried chicken and homemade biscuits


That was my breakfast also and it was just as good, maybe better cold.
Homemade corn bread, greenbeans, taters and a cottage butt for lunch n dinner--- those country girls sure know how to cook.
I'm pushing for veggie n beef soup and fresh bread tomorrow  
Good luck n Enjoy


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna try and frame in cabin porch today. Get out and get something worthwhile done today


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 466204
> 
> Good morning guys!


Thanks BC, great way to start the day!
MM, git er done brother!
I have to go pick up the ice water machine for my shoulder procedure.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks BC, great way to start the day!
> MM, git er done brother!
> I have to go pick up the ice water machine for my shoulder procedure.


If your machine is like the one my wife had for her knee...we were able to put two decent sized blocks of solid ice in there...lasted much longer than ice cubes...we used some junky plastic storage containers (1.5"x3"x5" roughly) and just kept them going in the frig.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna try and frame in cabin porch today. Get out and get something worthwhile done today


Cedar posts look pretty good on it. Think we’ll use cedar for loft railings and posts too


----------



## Lazy 8

THanks 


Lil' Rob said:


> If your machine is like the one my wife had for her knee...we were able to put two decent sized blocks of solid ice in there...lasted much longer than ice cubes...we used some junky plastic storage containers (1.5"x3"x5" roughly) and just kept them going in the frig.


Thanks Rob. That sounds like a plan to me. 
MM, that liars cabin is looking sweet. You oughta hang a sign over the door, Everybody brings Happiness to this Place...some by coming in and some by going out.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> THanks
> 
> Thanks Rob. That sounds like a plan to me.
> MM, that liars cabin is looking sweet. You oughta hang a sign over the door, Everybody brings Happiness to this Place...some by coming in and some by going out.


Yeah been trying to think of a name for it LOL


----------



## TheKing

Looks very solid. Wish it was me !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening gentlemen hope you all have a great day today and may tomorrow be better than today was for you


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys! Up and at it!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

mornin, Put my lil girl down. I dont ever think i will have another. Way to hard


----------



## ress

It's a heart crusher for sure. I have said the same thing about getting another, but always have.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. 
I'm sorry to hear that Tom. It's never easy. We love them just like they love us....unconditionally. If I was up there with you I'd take you out to breakfast. Try to have a good day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sorry to hear that Tom. We’re gonna try and get the rest of the sheeting and tar paper on today so we can get metal measured and ordered. Make the most of it guys


----------



## fastwater

Very sorry Tom.
Keeping you and momma in prayer today.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Tough for sure...sorry to hear Tom.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m sorry to hear that Tom!!! They become a big part of the family and have nothing but love to give


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Lazy,

I recently dd two knee replacements and used the BREG cooler. Insteadt of messing with ice, just freeze 6 pint water bottles. Three,maybe four will for the cooler, and then rotate em out when they thaw. No muss, no fuss.

Dennis


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Dennis, that's even slicker. After checking them out online and see prices all over the place, I ended up buying a DonJoy unit off of my orthopedic group. I paid $150 for everything. Unit, hose and shoulder pad.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Lazy,
> 
> I recently dd two knee replacements and used the BREG cooler. Insteadt of messing with ice, just freeze 6 pint water bottles. Three,maybe four will for the cooler, and then rotate em out when they thaw. No muss, no fuss.
> 
> Dennis


The bottles would work better, but they were too tall for the unit we had...could only fit one in at an angle...so we went with the blocks as I described.

Either route...you've got to have enough actual water in the system to fill the feed and return line, otherwise the pump will be sucking air.


----------



## Lazy 8

Copy that brother. Thank you all. I'm off for the procedure with NO COFFEE. Ugg.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good luck lazy !! Keep us up dated


----------



## garhtr

Good morning all and good luck lazy.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Good luck Lazy. Got the cabin roof done yesterday and metal for it measured and ordered. Said they’d have it ready sometime today to pick up. When they call if there’s enough time we’ll head to Hillsboro to pick it up yet today


----------



## ress

Good luck Lazy. You'll be doing jumping jacks before ya know it!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

That's really looking good MM, you're quite a builder.
Waters muddy in Ky so I'm headed home soon  and from the sound of things I'll find muddy water there too.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody. Surgery was a success. I'm home, groggy and ready for nap #1.


----------



## MagicMarker

That’s great. You’ll be pitching softballs to the grandkids in no time


----------



## $diesel$

Keep think, fish, fish, fish and you'll be up and around in no time. 

Sorry to hear that, Tom. I know how ya feel, put down my lab a few years back.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay lazy wait till rehab starts 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

Hard to texxt when domiinant arm/hannd is numbb for 24 hrs.


----------



## ditchdigger

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Good luck Lazy. Got the cabin roof done yesterday and metal for it measured and ordered. Said they’d have it ready sometime today to pick up. When they call if there’s enough time we’ll head to Hillsboro to pick it up yet today
> View attachment 466348
> View attachment 466349


Looks great! I assume there is going to be a lot of “front porch sittin”


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hard to texxt when domiinant arm/hannd is numbb for 24 hrs.


you need to learn how to be a switch hitter ambi


----------



## Saugeye Tom

If anyone talks to snakie tell him me and fastie been missing him please


----------



## fastwater

You're on a roll tonight ST?

FWIW...he was on 7days ago.


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm amphibious


----------



## Lil' Rob

Post # 25,000 coming in the near future!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

It is coming up and good morning gentlemen have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys headed for Hillsboro this morning to pick up roofing metal. Hope you feel better Lazy after meds start wearing off


----------



## Lazy 8

Good day y'all. Oh what a night.
Thanks for the heads up Rob! Get em BH.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Looks like a rough windy day a head but a few beautiful days to follow-- Enjoy
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

No wind here. I'll be watching March Madness like never before. GO WV!


----------



## Hatchetman

double


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys headed for Hillsboro this morning to pick up roofing metal. Hope you feel better Lazy after meds start wearing off


MM - tomorrow's your day brother!








First Day of Spring 2022: The Spring Equinox


In 2022, the spring equinox (also called the March equinox or vernal equinox) occurs on Sunday, March 20! This event marks the astronomical first day of the spring season in the Northern Hemisphere. What does equinox mean? What happens on the equinox?




www.almanac.com


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Looks like the upcoming day will be a beauty--- Enjoy it wherever it finds you.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning and it looks like its going to be a beautiful day to do some traveling to the OGF get together !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday the first day of spring and what a nice one it is. I’ll see a few of you at the get together later. I’m taking the day off with the cabin. Only couple more days work to dry it in and we can leave it till after turkey season


----------



## Lazy 8

The OU Bobcats just beat the defending National Champions, Virginia.


----------



## 1basshunter

We are putting siding and getting new windows on the lake house the wife and I decided on the color Nantucket what do you guys think


----------



## fastwater

^^^Like it...what color trim?


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^Like it...what color trim?


We were thinking of something called dove white


----------



## garhtr

Good morning Gents !
Some great weather on the horizon--- enjoy it n good luck


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Should have some siding on the cabin today. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m going back out and try to get some more fishing done today 🤪 Carmen would like me to do some work around the house. But that’s not going to happen today


----------



## fastwater

Hope they are turned on for ya BH.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning and good luck to everybody today.
I'm laying here with the cuff strapped to my shoulder while ice water circulates through it.


----------



## MagicMarker

I feel your pain Lazy. Gonna lay back and take the rest of the day off. Got some siding on the front and back today


----------



## Lazy 8

Looking real good MM. I made it outside twice today for about 20 minutes each time. The sun felt real good.


----------



## Lazy 8

I think we can all relate to this one...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, have a great day today and make the best of it


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna try and get a little more done on cabin this morning. Get out and enjoy the day and make the most of it


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Gonna try and get a little more done on cabin this morning.


You ever stop working to fish or relax  
Good morning Gents !
Looks like god send us another great day--- enjoy it wherever it finds you !
Good luck


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> You ever stop working to fish or relax
> Good morning Gents !
> Looks like god send us another great day--- enjoy it wherever it finds you !
> Good luck


If cabin is done this week we can stay out till after turkey season. Gonna start fishing next week if the boat starts LOL


----------



## TheKing

Mowed off the asparagus today. Mushroom time predictions?


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m going to start right after the rain Friday


----------



## garhtr

TheKing said:


> Mushroom time predictions?


It won't be long my forsythia bush is just starting to bloom.
Someone will find some blacks next week in a county touching the Ohio river is my guess.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Saugeye Tom

2 weeks


----------



## ditchdigger

TheKing said:


> Mowed off the asparagus today. Mushroom time predictions?


I found some blacks at my early spot a number of years ago at the end of March. I may check this weekend.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good Morning everyone! Don’t just sit there,DO something...😎


----------



## 1basshunter

Just got done getting my Neighbors some fish now I’m off to work and then back at it


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Looks like another beautiful day--- enjoy it
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another day in paradise. Make it worthwhile today


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks for the beautiful pic, BC. I love any pic of a bald eagle. 
Great catch BH!
Last but not least...thanks to all the well-wishers and encouraging words. 
I'm not sleeping so good since the procedure. This sling is the pits and I figure I've got 5 weeks or so left before I can take it off. Life is a series of naps. May sound like fun but it isn't. 
At least spring is here.


----------



## 1basshunter

I told my neighbor that I would get some more fish for her so I did


----------



## Lazy 8

You're a good man BH.
You too BC.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 466744
> I told my neighbor that I would get some more fish for her so I did
> View attachment 466744


What are you trying to say?? That you need help?😎


----------



## 1basshunter

Yes please send help


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Goetta n eggs and then a trip south to trout fish-- (drink coffee n loaf) 
Enjoy your day n Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like next few days are gonna be iffy. Make the most of them


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good Morning boys!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Pissy rain here.
Thanks for the pic BC. I love it but I'd hate to be that fish.


----------



## Lazy 8

Right back at you BC


----------



## MagicMarker

Progress on the cabin. Have to side the porch on top and first day with no rain or wind will put metal roof on


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Burkcarp, are you going to send help? What did you do put on that darn turtle 🐢 that get lost all the time. Just like all that money he has lost in the past


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Hay Burkcarp, are you going to send help? What did you do put on that darn turtle 🐢 that get lost all the time. Just like all that money he has lost in the past


Just call that number on the paper..😁


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Progress on the cabin. Have to side the porch on top and first day with no rain or wind will put metal roof on
> View attachment 466835
> View attachment 466836


Dang it MM, that thing looks sweeter every day that goes by! It looks like it's in the middle of pasture land?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang it MM, that thing looks sweeter every day that goes by! It looks like it's in the middle of pasture land?


It’s sitting in a former food plot on the southeast corner of the woods


----------



## 1basshunter

My first Ohio redfish off the canal


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 466853
> My first Ohio redfish off the canal


Nice red sb


----------



## fastwater

Lookin good BH.


----------



## Lazy 8

BH - was it a fighter?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## $diesel$

Your first pic looks like an osprey?


----------



## Burkcarp1

$diesel$ said:


> Your first pic looks like an osprey?


Yesterday, yes


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Looking like a late day wash-out in my area, do something fun Now.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like we’ll play this morning before rain chases us away


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents.
BC - please keep up the great work. I love birds of prey. Even owls. I've heard something mentioned about their poo?
Diesel - good catch. Did you get that kitchen knife finished?
MM, they're calling for 50 to 60 mph winds in central OH. Batten down the hatches!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks brother! Love owls!


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Looks like we’ll play this morning before rain chases us away


Got it dried in. Waiting on a nice weather day to put the tin roof on


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Got it dried in


Looking fantastic !
Rain out here tooo but should help the mushrooms pop soon.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Lazy 8

Love your pics MM. Thank you.


----------



## Burkcarp1

MM, are those windows big enough To shoot a deer out of?


----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> MM, are those windows big enough To shoot a deer out of?


Doesn’t take much room to stick a barrel out LOL


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> BH - was it a fighter?


Not bad for as small as it was  I mean it was a big fight thank goodness I had 100 lb braided line on and an anchor for a hook or a may not gotten it in🤪


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> Doesn’t take much room to stick a barrel out LOL


Crossbow?


----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> Crossbow?


My tenpoint stealth NXT will fit right out of it


----------



## Lazy 8

Thank


----------



## Lazy 8

You


----------



## Lazy 8

MR Ducks!


----------



## Lazy 8

Boom! 25,000! Whoda thunk it?


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## M R DUCKS

April 15, 2017
nearly 4 years ago, Lazy 8 started this messed up thread.
congratulations on post 25000......


----------



## 1basshunter

My dinner is done


----------



## 1basshunter

Oh and by the way congratulations Lazy you deserve it


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks y'all! BH - I'll bet I could eat that samich in 6 bites.


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s gone


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> April 15, 2017
> nearly 4 years ago, Lazy 8 started this messed up thread.
> congratulations on post 25000......


This thread is only as messed up as the people who post here are. 
...and some of you are REALLY messed up. You know who you are!


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Boom! 25,000! Whoda thunk it?


Couldn’t have been a better man to do it


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Couldn’t have been a better man to do it


God Bless you and your cabin, brother! May many a great lie be told in there.
What's the difference between a fairytale and a lie being told in the cabin?
Fairytale starts out with, once upon a time.
Lie being told in the cabin starts out, Now this ain't no sh**.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks y'all! BH - I'll bet I could eat that samich in 6 bites.


name that tune in 4


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 466910
> View attachment 466911
> My dinner is done


oh lord over cooked bacon


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> oh lord over cooked bacon


No way just right


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Just a little guy


----------



## 0utwest

Congrats Lazy On the 25000 Hit !


----------



## Lazy 8

0utwest said:


> Congrats Lazy On the 25000 Hit !


Thanks OW! I have to thank Mister Ducks


----------



## G.lock

Bacon has to crunch
That looks just right 👅👅👅👅


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

What's missing? Toast and a couple of slices of vine-riped red mater. Shake of salt and a tall white milk.
Wash up now y'all - time to eat.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> oh lord over cooked bacon


No such thing..


----------



## Lazy 8

BC - I've got Tom's back on this one. How do you like your Porterhouse prepared?


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> BC - I've got Tom's back on this one. How do you like your Porterhouse prepared?


Ribeye,medium


----------



## Burkcarp1

Morning boys! Too windy for a hat today.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I like my Ribeye Medium rare. Have a great day today guys


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Guess I'll be frying bacon for breakfast  
Still windy here but not much rain overnight, creeks should still be fishable.
Good luck N Enjoy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

all steak red


----------



## 1basshunter

Got one today man it’s windy out there going to work now. But I’ll be back out after them after work.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Too windy to put roof on. Got a couple big hickory logs to slice up for loft flooring. Should look good from top and bottom of loft. Make the most of it today


----------



## Hatchetman

How about "The Lien Den" for the camp ?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good breezy morning y'all.
BH - if'n you caught that fish in this weather..you can catch them in any weather!
MM - I'm afraid we'll need a pic of that loft floor. 
Garhtr - don't overcook that bacon!
Fastie - where it the Sam Hill are you boy?


----------



## G.lock

Country boy, always ate our own beef growing up. In college I had my first store bought, feed lot, steak. That thing had NO flavor!
Give me a good paper wrapped locally butchered piece of meat. What I call medium rare is a whole lot of pink that has a line of red in the center.


----------



## ress

Congrats Lazy!. Couldn't have had it any other way 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> Country boy, always ate our own beef growing up. In college I had my first store bought, feed lot, steak. That thing had NO flavor!
> Give me a good paper wrapped locally butchered piece of meat. What I call medium rare is a whole lot of pink that has a line of red in the center.


Growing up, mom never sat nothing down in front of us that wasn't well done and piping hot. I never knew there was any other way til I got older. I like mine medium. Just leaving pink and headed to brown. But I always have to ask for medium well to get mine medium.
2nd job I ever had was flipping steaks at Ponderosa. I'm talking back in the early to mid 70's.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## TheKing

G.lock said:


> Country boy, always ate our own beef growing up. In college I had my first store bought, feed lot, steak. That thing had NO flavor!
> Give me a good paper wrapped locally butchered piece of meat. What I call medium rare is a whole lot of pink that has a line of red in the center.


We have two beef butchery's in the SW OH hills near our getaway. Ponderosa prepared them like my dad. Grill on high - minimum time on the grill flames and all. Probly not more than 3 minutes each side since the grill was so hot.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yall are making me hungry for some....
BEEF - It's what's fer supper.


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy, i finally got the pins in the mail, should be done in a couple days.
Congrats on the 25k, buddy.
My ramps popped in the last few days, finally got them to grow in my back yard.🤙


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Lazy, i finally got the pins in the mail, should be done in a couple days.
> Congrats on the 25k, buddy.
> My ramps popped in the last few days, finally got them to grow in my back yard.🤙


Copy that Diesel. I wonder if'n they'll have ramp festivals throughout WV like they used to. Dang covid.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning, where’s everyone at??


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' everyone!!! Up and at 'em, got the coffee brewin' and ready for some breakfast


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy this day wherever it may find you.
Good luck n Good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Going to an auction this morning to try and buy a three point buzz saw to cut up slab wood from the mill. It’s a modern one with the safety shields and stuff to make it a little safer to use. Get out and make the most of it today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning and good luck to everybody.


----------



## $diesel$

Morn'n, men. Heading down to my shop to get some work done.
Have a good one, yawl, i sure will. 😇


----------



## 0utwest

Good morning and enjoy the day .


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m thinking about going fishing today the go to the Westerville House I’ll do some fishing at Alum Later on


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Wasted the day at the auction yesterday, when the buzz saw came up to sell two other guys wanted it a whole lot more than I was willing to spend. Got back home and it was too nice to work on cabin so took the rest of day off. Woke up to rain. Oh well


----------



## ress

We split some firewood with one of those "Kindling Cracker" giz wizes.


----------



## garhtr

Morning Gents !
Enough precipitation here to mess up the river---- looks like house work n errands 
Enjoy your day !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. 
Thanks for the uplifting pic, BC.
Temps will drop today.


----------



## fastwater

Afternoon all.
Hope everyone's day is goin exactly like you want it to go.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen I’m a little late today getting up


----------



## fastwater

How the back doin BH?


----------



## TheKing

Blustery cloudy 45 deg day here. Some nights of 25-30 degrees forecasted this week in the SW. Gonna hold off on turning water on at camp.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yep...glad I haven't shut the boiler down yet.


----------



## Burkcarp1

After this week looks good.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen I’m a little late today getting up


Are you on meds?


----------



## Lazy 8

My pool is still alive thanks to Gonzaga. They just throttled Creighton.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you on meds?


No but a little sore going to work tomorrow


----------



## MagicMarker

Well, decided to work on the cabin today. How’s the metal color look to you?


----------



## polebender

You are a true craftsman! Looks great!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> No but a little sore going to work tomorrow


Try to take it easy.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Well, decided to work on the cabin today. How’s the metal color look to you?
> View attachment 467148
> View attachment 467149


Perfect.


----------



## garhtr

Morning gentlemen !
Heading across the big river to catch some stocker trout in Ky
Enjoy your day wherever it may find you


----------



## $diesel$

Looks great, MM


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning! Up and at it!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen on my way to work 😝 wishing I was fishing today but I get Friday off for Good Friday getting a new Garage door installed at the lake house


----------



## ress

Only work half days now because I took early retirement but still kind of sucks to go in at 7 30 every day. Getting off at 11 30 is great tho!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Little chilly this morning. Make the most of it. Get done what you can


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Ressy, I'd rather go in early vs go in late.
Garhtr, good luck and snap a pic if'n you get a chance.
BC, thanks brother, they look so unassuming. So docile.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Garhtr, good luck and snap a pic if'n you get a chance.


Little chilly early but the sun feels great.















Stopped in to check on the in laws (for coffee n lunch)--- 








everyone was fine  
Fish a little more and head 4 home.
Rest of the weeks looking good-- Enjoy n Good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Little chilly early but the sun feels great.
> View attachment 467223
> View attachment 467224
> 
> Stopped in to check on the in laws (for coffee n lunch)---
> View attachment 467225
> 
> everyone was fine
> Fish a little more and head 4 home.
> Rest of the weeks looking good-- Enjoy n Good luck


Holey Moley...some people know how to live!


----------



## TheKing

MagicMarker said:


> Well, decided to work on the cabin today. How’s the metal color look to you?
> View attachment 467148
> View attachment 467149


That is the color that I would have picked. Looks great !


----------



## Lazy 8

Bald Eagle cam.


----------



## MagicMarker

got the windows trimmed and started putting the battens on


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> got the windows trimmed and started putting the battens on


Nice ---Looks Fantastic !


----------



## Lazy 8

Looking real nice MM. Natural hardwood floors?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Looking real nice MM. Natural hardwood floors?


Hickory when I get them cut


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Hickory when I get them cut


Hey, if it's good enough for axe handles...it oughta make one tough floor.


----------



## fastwater

Looks great MM.
Mornin all...gonna be a good day tater!!!


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen 
Hope everyone finds something in the day to enjoy
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make the most of it


----------



## Burkcarp1

good morning


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. First day of physical therapy today. 
BC - that ol boy needs to make up his mind, go fishing or cycling.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> First day of physical therapy


Good luck !
First is the worst (according to the Misses) hopefully it won't be too bad and you'll recover quickly.
Hang in there Lazy


----------



## bobk

Don’t be lazy at pt lazy.


----------



## garhtr

Nothing like a beautiful day on the river








A few beautiful fish








And some free stuff








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ress

Robin built a nest on the front porch. Yay bird poop all over the porch!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Ressy, Bob and the rest of you hooligans. I'm back from therapy and the old shoulder is sore. Time for some ice ice baby.


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Nothing like a beautiful day on the river
> View attachment 467288
> 
> A few beautiful fish
> View attachment 467289
> 
> And some free stuff
> View attachment 467291
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


Great pics garhtr! You might not have a canoe or a kayak but nobody can say you're up the river without a paddle?


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Lazy,

I've watche a lot of shoulder rehabs over years of having six major knee surgeries. Never hade a shoulder done (have torn supraspinatus needs fixed but tired of surgery right now) but I've seen that the persons that go the extra mile get back to normal pretty quickly. Do it like it's religion. Good luck.

Dennis


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen I’ve been kind of lazy today more looking busy then anything else


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay MM your get away it really looking good


----------



## Lazy 8

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Lazy,
> 
> I've watche a lot of shoulder rehabs over years of having six major knee surgeries. Never hade a shoulder done (have torn supraspinatus needs fixed but tired of surgery right now) but I've seen that the persons that go the extra mile get back to normal pretty quickly. Do it like it's religion. Good luck.
> 
> Dennis


Thanks Dennis. I've had 2 complete knee replacements and a left rotator cuff procedure. This current one, my right was too far gone from waiting too long to have it repaired. So a reverse joint replacement. My surgeon said he could have tried to do a rotator cuff job but the tendons were too receded. (Waited to long) He told me that people who ask him to go ahead and try to perform a rotator procedure, end up coming back for the reverse joint replacement and say, I wish I had of done this in the first place. My physical therapist verified what he said and said I'd be happier in the long run.
My surgeon performed over 150 replacements last year and when I had mine done on a Thursday, I was his 6th for that week. I can refer to anyone privately.


----------



## fastwater

Morning guys!
Sure hope everyone has a Blessed day.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

morin you bunch of thugs


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> morin you bunch of thugs


You always have something happy to say


----------



## bobk




----------



## garhtr

Good morning 
Find a way to make it Great !
Good luck


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Stinking cold front breezing thru. 28 tonight, 24 tomorrow night.
Thanks BC.
Tom - it takes one to know one.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Yesterday was a rowing upstream day. Started out in morning to take a load of corn to farmersville to get ground for feed for a couple feeder calves we bought last week. Got there said they couldn’t do it till afternoon, so we left hopper wagon there. Came home to saw flooring and up and down motor on mill went out so ordered a new one. They called later said feed was done so went back to pick up and tire on wagon blew out on way home. So we dealt with that rest of afternoon. Should be better day today. Make the most of it


----------



## ress

If you don't have those bad days the good ones won't seem so good

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

MM - sounds like you were in reverse yesterday. Shift that thing in D for drive.


----------



## Lazy 8

__





Redirect Notice






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## TheKing

Good afternoon to everyone (even Saugeye Tom) as March goes out like a lion ! The good news - if you catch fish over the next few days, you will not need ice.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

TheKing said:


> Good afternoon to everyone (even Saugeye Tom) as March goes out like a lion ! The good news - if you catch fish over the next few days, you will not need ice.


Does anyone know this guy....king????


----------



## Lazy 8

Nope


----------



## TheKing

Saugeye Tom said:


> Does anyone know this guy....king????


Should I introduce myself? What would you like to know about me Tom?


----------



## TheKing

Expanding the patio from 10 x 12 to 18 x 33. Lucas is gonna pour it on Saturday after the freeze.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

TheKing said:


> Expanding the patio from 10 x 12 to 18 x 33. Lucas is gonna pour it on Saturday after the freeze.
> View attachment 467391


You live close to Dayton?


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> You live close to Dayton?


No I don’t but thanks for asking 🤪


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen make the best of it today 🤪


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Make the most of the day
Enjoy n good luck and good ??


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sawmill is up and running again. Headed to a buddy’s farm today to start logging some of his big dead ash trees. We’re short on 20 ft logs so we’re gonna try to cut a few of them. Get out and do something worthwhile today


----------



## Burkcarp1

good morning.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars.
Don't ferget to stop today and take a second to gives Thanks for all the beauty that surrounds us.


----------



## TheKing

Saugeye Tom said:


> You live close to Dayton?


Yes. In Beavercreek.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Cold today with lake effect all the way down here where I'm at. Maybe more tomorrow.
Thanks for the morning pic, BC. What is it?


----------



## ress

Our building is being renovated and I just scored the upper cabinets out of a small dining room...free!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Cold today with lake effect all the way down here where I'm at. Maybe more tomorrow.
> Thanks for the morning pic, BC. What is it?


It’s a bird.


----------



## TheKing

Another afternoon in paradise. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> It’s a bird.


Dang/Duh.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang/Duh.


It’s all I had.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> It’s all I had.


You got me. 
Where's BC or Tom when you need them?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> You got me.
> Where's BC or Tom when you need them?


Who is this


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is this


Don’t talk to him and maybe he will go away  Just kidding lazy


----------



## 1basshunter

Got out for a little bit my nice neighbor needed some fish for Good Friday and I was glad I could help her out the big girl is 25 1/5 inches


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> It’s a bird.


It's a plane.


----------



## Lazy 8

It's STUPOR LAZY


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen, hope everyone has a Great Good Friday.
Enjoy n Good luck !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I can't believe I'm up this early on a non work day and I'm not fishing🤯


----------



## bobk

Saugeyefisher said:


> I can't believe I'm up this early on a non work day and I'm not fishing🤯


Old habits are hard to break. I have Good Friday off as well and was still up at 5:15.


----------



## 1basshunter

Then go back to bed 🛌 good morning gentlemen hopefully you’re going to have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good Friday morning guys. Got three loads of logs cut and hauled yesterday. Going to a garage moving barn sale this morning and a nice country farm auction tomorrow. Looks like it might be time to get boat out Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Still struggling to sleep in an arm sling/immobilizer. 
*Good Friday! *


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Then go back to bed 🛌 good morning gentlemen hopefully you’re going to have a great day today


Trust me. Would of if I could of.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 467515
> Got out for a little bit my nice neighbor needed some fish for Good Friday and I was glad I could help her out the big girl is 25 1/5 inches


thats last years pic COME ON MAN


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> thats last years pic COME ON MAN


Kiss my sheep 🐑


----------



## Lazy 8

They didn't look like they were a year old? They looked fresh caught?


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Gonna be a chilly start but better things to come.
Enjoy your day and make it Great 
Good luck


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Saturday. Hope to get back on schedule. Fish on Monday’s, flea market on Wednesdays, garage sales Thursdays and auctions on Saturdays. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning and looks like a beautiful day !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Derailerheads.


----------



## ress

Outdoor channel has a good line up Saturday mornings


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Feels like a Saturday. Hope to get back on schedule. Fish on Monday’s, flea market on Wednesdays, garage sales Thursdays and auctions on Saturdays. Get out and enjoy the day


That’s a horrible schedule MM.


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> Outdoor channel has a good line up Saturday mornings


Just turned it off. That stuff will suck me into the chair for hours. Time to go cut some more trees down. Nice cool day for it. Everyone enjoy the Easter weekend.


----------



## Lazy 8

Another way to tell you're getting old and your memory is sliding....being able to hide your own Easter eggs. 
Speaking of Easter eggs, I have some in the fridge turning purple from beets pickling. YUMMY! Been eating them ever since I was a youngster.


----------



## MagicMarker

Auction treasures


----------



## 1basshunter

Getting ready to start my summer schedule fishing before work and more fishing afterwards


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay what are you fine gentlemen having for Easter dinner we are going to have Ham and cheese potatoes with green beans and a cheese cake


----------



## garhtr

Good morning n Happy Easter to all.



1basshunter said:


> Hay what are you fine gentlemen having for Easter dinner


Pretty much the same, ham, scallop potatoes, gr-beans. Angel food cake with sweet cherrys n whipped cream for dessert.
Good luck n good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good Easter morning guys. Make it a great day


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen happy Easter morning just got done fishing today (Mama said come home) so it’s off to church and then have some dinner then it’s back to fishing 🎣


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning !
Looking like another Perfect day on the horizon--- enjoy it.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I hope you had a nice Easter Day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Brother couldn’t go fishing today. So boat still in barn. Gonna go outside stick my finger in the air and see which way the wind gonna blow today. Make the most of it


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all.
Have about 30 logs about 20-25ft long that will be getting some chainsaw/splitter therapy starting today.
Time to make lil pieces out of biggins...


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Rough night last night with El Slingo. (yea, I named it) 
First follow up visit with my surgeon this afternoon. I hope and pray he says to quit wearing El Slingo. First actual physical therapy appt. is tomorrow.
I envy you all doing physical stuff. 
FYI, I just heard the sun won't set until 8 PM!!!


----------



## fastwater

Good luck today lazy.
Hope you and Senor El Slingo can part company after today.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Good luck today lazy.
> Hope you and Senor El Slingo can part company after today.


Thanks Fastie. Could you imagine *trying* to sleep with this contraption on?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Fastie. Could you imagine *trying* to sleep with this contraption on?


I did it for 8 weeks


----------



## Lazy 8

BH, what'd you have done?
I wore one for 6 wks when I had my left rotator cuff repaired a few years back.
Just call me Sling Baby cause I'll have to wear this one for another month.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> BH, what'd you have done?
> I wore one for 6 wks when I had my left rotator cuff repaired a few years back.
> Just call me Sling Baby cause I'll have to wear this one for another month.


Pretty sure he had a vasectomy.


----------



## bobk

Hopefully the next month with the sling goes quickly for ya UT.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Pretty sure he had a vasectomy.


Boy...I almost screwed up and responded to this forgetting what thread I was on.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Hopefully the next month with the sling goes quickly for ya UT.


Thanks Bob but...it'll be the longest month of my life. I don't look forward to going to sleep getting a good nights rest. Being a side sleeper, it's impossible for me to. 1 1/2 hrs is the longest I've slept. 
Fastie - you better check yourself there brother.


----------



## 1basshunter

Three complete tears and two partial tears and waited too long equals eight weeks of a sling


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Three complete tears and two partial tears and waited too long equals eight weeks of a sling


Ouch! Mine was a 100% tear that I waited too long to have the procedure.
My first one, a few years back was a 100% tear that became a frozen shoulder due to babying it. All I knew was that it hurt and I was favoring my right one. Then I wore it out. 
Getting old ain't for sissies.


----------



## Lazy 8

Who's gonna watch Gonzaga beat Baylor? My pool is still alive!


----------



## Lazy 8

If Gonzaga wins this game, it'll be a miracle.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Another gorgeous day coming on--- Enjoy it ! 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## $diesel$

Hang in there, Lazy, it'll be over before you know it.
Try to think of all the girl friends you had back in the day. That'll put you to sleep, brother.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna ride bike over to Tipp City this morning to pick up garden seed. Bout five pds sweet corn couple pds peas and green beans. Then later go try and find a couple new trolling batteries. Think that’s why the Terrova isn’t working. One’s only showing 9 volts and other is barely over ten


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Hang in there, Lazy, it'll be over before you know it.
> Try to think of all the girl friends you had back in the day. That'll put you to sleep, brother.


Good morning gentlemen. Thanks Diesel. I was counting sheep last night and I think I'm missing a few. I wonder if they're in Indiana? Have ewe seen them?

I think I still won our pool based on points. I'll bet Gonzaga feels pretty bad after an undefeated season until last night. Baylor skunked them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

$diesel$ said:


> Hang in there, Lazy, it'll be over before you know it.
> Try to think of all the girl friends you had back in the day. That'll put you to sleep, brother.


He be better off counting sheep


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna ride bike over to Tipp City this morning to pick up garden seed. Bout five pds sweet corn couple pds peas and green beans. Then later go try and find a couple new trolling batteries. Think that’s why the Terrova isn’t working. One’s only showing 9 volts and other is barely over ten


I'm close ya should've stopped by


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> He be better off counting sheep


Speaking of that, I'm missing a few ewes. Have ewe seen them ewes?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Speaking of that, I'm missing a few ewes. Have ewe seen them ewes?


While ewe were layed up...ewe should have brought them ewes to my place. Ewe know me and Roho would have watched them ewes fer ewe.


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm close ya should've stopped by


I spent 150 dollars at Saunders on seed , then went on to Hilti in Palestine to pick up couple tractor parts then dropped down to Richmond In. To pick up two Interstate group 31 batteries at the Interstate dealer over by the old Paul raper dealer. Got back home in time to make it to the sale barn to get another feeder steer. Expensive day.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> While ewe were layed up...ewe should have brought them ewes to my place. Ewe know me and Roho would have watched them ewes fer ewe.


Ewe got me.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Another perfect day upcoming, Enjoy n Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Just getting ready to climb on the bike and head to Brookville flea market. Try and get some sweet corn in the ground when I get back and swap out trolling batteries in the boat today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, have a great day today and some fun life is way too short


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Just getting ready to climb on the bike and head to Brookville flea market. Try and get some sweet corn in the ground when I get back and swap out trolling batteries in the boat today


How are you going to bring back What you buy with a bike?


----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> How are you going to bring back What you buy with a bike?


Good things come in small packages


----------



## MagicMarker

Well, got 24 100 ft long rows of sweet corn planted along with 4 100 ft rows of peas. Did get one of the hickory logs opened up for the cabin flooring. Think it’s gonna look pretty good


----------



## Lazy 8

Love that grain pattern!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, have a great day today, Carmen and I are moving to the lake house today after I get off work 🤪


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed for St Henry this morning for their city wide garage sales. There’s over fifty listed. Rains a coming so make the most of it


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
MM that floor will be gorgeous, might be hard to step on 
Enjoy your day n good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Get that grass mowed while you can.
Thanks for the beautiful pic, BC.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all.
Another Blessed day on the horizon.
Enjoy!


----------



## 1basshunter

After work today let them all go back home af the picture


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I hope you all have a great day


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 467970
> After work today let them all go back home af the picture


Thats another copy of a old pic lol nice release in grease


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and make the most of it


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !​Looks like a nice break in the rain, enjoy it​Good luck and good fishing​


----------



## ress

Got barley enough rain to get the sidewalks wet. Still haven't mowed.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Hope everyone enjoys this day
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!! Hopefully it stays dry so I can get some yard work done


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Enjoy your day off


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, so far it’s been a bad day!!!! I cracked my iPhone screen so is after the Apple store today and get another one. I hope y’all have a great day


----------



## ress

Boys are home this weekend so we're going to our favorite place for a beer and lunch. Twin Oast on Catawba Island.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Boys are home this weekend so we're going to our favorite place for a beer and lunch. Twin Oast on Catawba Island.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


What?? You don’t have work for them?


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hoping your day is a Great one whenever it finds you.
Good luck and Enjoy !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

mornin , rain rain go away...morals coming up today


----------



## ress

Burkcarp1 said:


> What?? You don’t have work for them?


Tried to talk them into digging up 3 fence post and hang 3 garage cabinets that I got from work but they still have that way of saying maybe later.....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got all the hickory flooring cut and stacked to dry. Now it’s time to cut and stack the pine for the interior walls. Like to let them all air dry in the barn for about two months so they won’t shrink when we install. Got turkey hunting and fishing to do anyway


----------



## 1basshunter

Good Morning Gentlemen I am going to put a new hot water tank and toilet in for my neighbor today then do some fishing.


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Tried to talk them into digging up 3 fence post and hang 3 garage cabinets that I got from work but they still have that way of saying maybe later.....


Tell them they have to do it if they want lunch,lol


----------



## 0utwest

Good morning and its a nice sunny day up here in Geneva , Enjoy the day !


----------



## TheKing

Happy wet and cold weather front. 3 lbs today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Got about a third of the pine cut today


----------



## 1basshunter

Got done with the plumbing job and then I got a new bathroom sink for the lake house that Carmen just had to get and some more stuff to do!!! It’s my fault for taking her there with me.


----------



## TheKing

MagicMarker said:


> Got about a third of the pine cut today
> View attachment 468134
> View attachment 468135
> View attachment 468137


Those look like they are mutants. The rings seem to show well beyond 50 years


----------



## garhtr

TheKing said:


> The rings seem to show well beyond 50 years


I'm not sure how old that tree was but it sure would make a whole rig of nice duck decoys 
That's an impressive stack of lumber MM 
Good luck


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Trip out to Ross cty to check on the cabin, turkeys mushrooms and hopefully catch a few fish.
Enjoy your day n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys _! Have a good day today and make the best of it _


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna cut a couple more pine logs today. Want to get all the interior stuff cut, stickered, and stacked inside barn to dry. Get out and enjoy today


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Got about a third of the pine cut today
> View attachment 468134
> View attachment 468135
> View attachment 468137


Are you cutting those 1” thick?


----------



## MagicMarker

Yes


----------



## MagicMarker

Gonna run them through the planer when dry


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you have a great day today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

U too


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> U too


Thank you sir


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I’m ready for it to dry out a little


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody.
MM, looking good. Are you putting a wood burner in your cabin?
Bob, that's one beautiful boat. Sorry about your garage issues. If my health was better, I'd help you enlarge the opening. I was a carpenter for prolly 25 years of my life. It almost seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## MagicMarker

No I’ve got an extra propane wall heater and tanks. Don’t want to put up a stovepipe or chimney. Hope you get to feeling better


----------



## fastwater

Late mornin to you all.
Headed to Venom Lures today to pick up some goodies.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> No I’ve got an extra propane wall heater and tanks. Don’t want to put up a stovepipe or chimney. Hope you get to feeling better


Thanks MM. Propane's more efficient. Like the difference between a gas or charcoal grill.


----------



## MagicMarker

My brother found a few in the fence row this morning


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

A friend between Clark and champagne


----------



## fastwater

Haven't found any around here yet.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great and blessed day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Taking boat to Brookville lake this morning. If every thing runs as it should heading to Erie next trip. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## garhtr

Morning gentlemen !
Hopefully everyone has a Great one.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Here’s a good one for y’all I am at work and my job right now is trying to track down a suspicious squirrel acting very suspicious 🤪


----------



## Smitty82

Dang this thread is over 25k posts, Its been a while since ive check in on here.


----------



## Lazy 8

Smitty82 said:


> Dang this thread is over 25k posts, Its been a while since ive check in on here.


Yea, kind of like a soap opera. Tune tomorrow to catch the continuing saga.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Here’s a good one for y’all I am at work and my job right now is trying to track down a suspicious squirrel acting very suspicious 🤪


Mornin all!

Any description given on that squirrel APB?
Hair/clothing color...tats???


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

What's the life of a riding lawn mower battery? 2 or 3 yrs?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

ress said:


> What's the life of a riding lawn mower battery? 2 or 3 yrs?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


If you're lucky.


----------



## Blue Pike

Lucky little one, good thing mom put him in a thick winter coat.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> What's the life of a riding lawn mower battery? 2 or 3 yrs?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Ressy, I think the warranty is good for 90 days. I usually get 2 to 3 seasons out of one if I take it off the mower when the mowing season is over and store it in a warm area like my basement. Then I give it a good day or two from a trickle charger before the first use in the spring. Check the water level before charging if it allows.


----------



## bobk

Got 5 years out of my last battery on the kubota


----------



## TheKing

Took my dad, brothers, and BIL’s fishing circa 1983.


----------



## bobk




----------



## Burkcarp1

Wow!


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> Here’s a good one for y’all I am at work and my job right now is trying to track down a suspicious squirrel acting very suspicious 🤪


Are they currently hiring???? I've spent thousands of fall mornings tracking down squirrels but never gotten a pay check for it 
Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> Any description given on that squirrel APB?
> Hair/clothing color...tats???


Well after talking with the principal of the school and watched the little guy for a little bit.
the male squirrel was chasing a way the other males squirrels and keeping them from he’s girlfriend and the nest they have made together. But the principal asked me how would I know that for sure. And with out missing a beat I asked him if he know about the birds and the bees


----------



## ditchdigger

ress said:


> What's the life of a riding lawn mower battery? 2 or 3 yrs?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


May get a little more life out of it if you put a trickle charge on it during the winter.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> View attachment 468330


Love those redbuds!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen,have a great day today


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Looking like a beauty-- Enjoy
N Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Boat ran great, kicker motor was a little sluggish but ran good after running awhile. And the best part was the Terrova worked great. Used kicker for power and Terrova for autopilot


----------



## fastwater

Mornin chilly Mornin fellas.
Glad your boat did good MM.


----------



## ress

Thanks for the information on LM batteries. Kinda what I thought. Be going to TSC tonight.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Good chilly morning y'all. Good to hear about your boat BH.
Ressy, chalk it up to our new throw-away society. Harding nothing is made to last. 
We bought some new solar lights for the MIL. Nowhere on the box nor the paperwork was the word, warranty.


----------



## ress

My rlm is a 1992 simplicity. 12.5 hp. 38in deck. Someone kept really good care of it. I just washed and waxed it last week. Family makes fun of me because I armer all the tires. Did the seat first year I had it, big mistake. Thought I was going to fly off it first turn I took.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DID SOMEONE SAY REDBUD?


----------



## Lazy 8

Yup! I have a couple of starts that are budding right now. Gonna take them to the MIL's and plant them. LOVE REDBUDS!


----------



## Lazy 8

For all you earlybirds...









| EarthSky







earthsky.org


----------



## ress

Hawaiian was my favorite. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Boat ran great, kicker motor was a little sluggish but ran good after running awhile. And the best part was the Terrova worked great. Used kicker for power and Terrova for autopilot


On to the big pond!


----------



## Lazy 8

Wonder what the load rating is?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Wonder what the load rating is?


Free load rating?


----------



## Lil' Rob

ress said:


> My rlm is a 1992 simplicity. 12.5 hp. 38in deck. Someone kept really good care of it. I just washed and waxed it last week. Family makes fun of me because I armer all the tires. Did the seat first year I had it, big mistake. Thought I was going to fly off it first turn I took.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Did the same thing with my lawn tractor seat.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

OK, you all asked for it! Back in the day, the first car I ever had was a 63 Comet. This car had a vinyl bench seat up front. Does anybody remember what we used before Armor All? Does Pledge ring a bell? I used to wash the car and tires and put Pledge on the tires. Then I went one step further and Pledged the front seat. On a left hand turn my date would slide away from me. I tried to only make right hand turns.


----------



## ress

When the boys were maybe 10 I would go through the house with air freshener spraying as I went. I grabbed the pledge by mistake one time and the oldest tried running away from his younger brother and it looked like there was pure ice on the floor. I can still picture his feet and legs spinning and he went down hard. His brother did a pile driver on him

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

What’s a cabin without an outhouse? Will finish it to look like cabin


----------



## ditchdigger

Lazy 8 said:


> Wonder what the load rating is?


That’s so wrong! Should’ve used treated!


----------



## ditchdigger

MagicMarker said:


> What’s a cabin without an outhouse? Will finish it to look like cabin
> View attachment 468384


Nice! Are you gonna cut out a moon in the door?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fasteddy

Lazy 8, I love it. Doesn't matter that it cost more to fix than buy new. Took days to fix. Have scars to remember each job.
I FIXED IT


----------



## Lazy 8

Good chilly morning y'all. Getting ready to head out for physical therapy.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and do something worthwhile today


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Little frosty in my area.
Gotta few errands to run but taking my rod with me. I put my waders up so it's a chilly wet wade for me --- atleast it'll be sunny.
Good luck and enjoy your day !


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you are enjoying the day today


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Mornin guys.



MagicMarker said:


> What’s a cabin without an outhouse? Will finish it to look like cabin
> View attachment 468384


Make sure and cut a shootin hole eye level for when you're sittin on the thrown fer that monster buck that seems to always come by and catches us not ready...with our shorts down.😄


----------



## MagicMarker

Got the corners to trim and the moon in the door


----------



## M R DUCKS

Remember when....


----------



## M R DUCKS

......99


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sniper


----------



## Lazy 8

Excellent snipe Mr. Duck. Do you have a timer?


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope your Saturday is a Great one.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning everybody!!!


----------



## ress

Frost on the roofs around here and Tuesday night into Wednesday maybe couple inches of snow! On the local weather he showed that we're at least 3 weeks ahead of normal spring.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Good luck to all the youth turkey hunters today. Everyone else enjoy the day


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen Carmen and I are going to the OSU game today she got tickets from work


----------



## MagicMarker

Here’s the moon you wanted


----------



## G.lock

MM I don't know how you and friends roll, but around our farm the outside door lock would have to go. Cause shortly someone would get locked in 😄😄😄


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> Here’s the moon you wanted
> View attachment 468475


Looks to nice to be crapped all over. LOL


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Saugeye Tom, Fastwater, a lovely week. Mon Ceasars Creek , Tues Rush Run in kayak, Wed Stoneleigh, Fri Ceasar with the grandkids. How was your week.
View attachment 468479
View attachment 468481
View attachment 468480
View attachment 468483
View attachment 468482
View attachment 468484









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## fastwater

Great pics Buckeye.
Is that the same boat you bought a couple years ago?
Interior looks different from pics I remember.
Catch any fish?

Didn't do much here this past week.
Picked up a few extra shifts at work. Worked around the house here tryin to get caught up taking advantage of this cool weather. Cutting wood for next year and getting Deer food plots and field ready to plant. Been on the hunt for a large old style pull behind drop spreader. Have about 6 ton of ag lime to put down and can't get big lime spreading truck up to the location.

Did get out and shroom hunted a couple evenings and finally received a couple tackle orders and was able to restock/reorganize/straighten tackle boxes up. Still waiting on order from Tackle Warehouse.
Am supposed to go fishin this Fri. but with this cold front moving through don't know if I'm going or not.
May hit Burr Oak.
With most of the water around here still low and no docks in yet on the big mtr. lakes...sure miss the 16' Starcraft. Sold it last week. Could kick it in the water by myself just about anywhere and could switch from the 25 to 8hp for limited lakes in seconds. It was actually the perfect rig for this time of year for the many limited lakes that are close.

Glad you were able to get out...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie said:


> Saugeye Tom, Fastwater, a lovely week. Mon Ceasars Creek , Tues Rush Run in kayak, Wed Stoneleigh, Fri Ceasar with the grandkids. How was your week.
> View attachment 468479
> View attachment 468481
> View attachment 468480
> View attachment 468483
> View attachment 468482
> View attachment 468484
> View attachment 468485
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


Put the pics up. Your links are inoperable


----------



## 1basshunter

The game was boring the the cheerleaders were hot


----------



## fastwater

Well then...where's the pics of the cheerleaders?


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope everyone has a Great one and good luck to the youth hunters and congratulations to those successful yesterday.
Good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. We burnt some of the leftover scraps last night. Get out and enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## ress

Now you got it broke in....Enjoy


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today


----------



## Hatchetman

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. We burnt some of the leftover scraps last night. Get out and enjoy the rest of your weekend
> View attachment 468529
> View attachment 468530



Good job MM !!


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning everyone!! Not up so early today, went to a friends retirement party and was out a little late......it's been awhile since i've done that


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning from sunny WV. 
MM, you burning that scrap wood reminds me of when I worked for Umbaugh building pole barns. Sometimes we used non-combustable wood stamped non comm. We would start a fire using the scraps and a customer would see them burning and ask why. We'd say everything burns, the non comm just takes longer to combust allowing you to put out a fire.


----------



## M R DUCKS

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen Carmen and I are going to the OSU game today she got tickets from work


So, who won....


----------



## 1basshunter

OSU it would have hard not have a win against them self


----------



## fastwater

^^^Pics of the cheerleaders or it didn't happen.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry fastwater there no way was going to take a picture with my wife next to me. That could be all bad for my health 🤪


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Sorry fastwater there no way was going to take a picture with my wife next to me. That could be all bad for my health 🤪


Chicken...😎


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Chicken...😎


Yes I am don’t need to have a fight over that... it would still be Brought up 15 years from now


----------



## Buckeye coastie

fastwater said:


> Great pics Buckeye.
> Is that the same boat you bought a couple years ago?
> Interior looks different from pics I remember.
> Catch any fish?
> 
> Didn't do much here this past week.
> Picked up a few extra shifts at work. Worked around the house here tryin to get caught up taking advantage of this cool weather. Cutting wood for next year and getting Deer food plots and field ready to plant. Been on the hunt for a large old style pull behind drop spreader. Have about 6 ton of ag lime to put down and can't get big lime spreading truck up to the location.
> 
> Did get out and shroom hunted a couple evenings and finally received a couple tackle orders and was able to restock/reorganize/straighten tackle boxes up. Still waiting on order from Tackle Warehouse.
> Am supposed to go fishin this Fri. but with this cold front moving through don't know if I'm going or not.
> May hit Burr Oak.
> With most of the water around here still low and no docks in yet on the big mtr. lakes...sure miss the 16' Starcraft. Sold it last week. Could kick it in the water by myself just about anywhere and could switch from the 25 to 8hp for limited lakes in seconds. It was actually the perfect rig for this time of year for the many limited lakes that are close.
> 
> Glad you were able to get out...


Yes the same boat, also the kayak. Ceasars Creek finally have all their docks in. Rush Run is a permanent concrete dock. Caught plenty of bass ,and crappie just small. Friday and Saturday caught some nice blue gill with the grandkids. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Saugeye Tom said:


> Put the pics up. Your links are inoperable


Ok
View attachment 468579
View attachment 468580
View attachment 468581







View attachment 468582
View attachment 468584
View attachment 468583


Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Buckeye coastie said:


> Ok
> View attachment 468579
> View attachment 468580
> View attachment 468581
> View attachment 468585
> View attachment 468582
> View attachment 468584
> View attachment 468583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


1









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Buckeye coastie

1









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Buckeye coastie

2









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Buckeye coastie

3









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Buckeye coastie

4









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## garhtr

Morning men !
Should be a fine day - enjoy it 
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys brother called last night so we’re headed to indian lake this
Morning. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today and show us some pictures MM


----------



## MagicMarker

Not a whole lot to show. Five over 15 in. Bout 10 under


----------



## ress

Looks nice out there. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good job MM looks like a nice time for fishing👍 Some day your going to have to show me how I can Catch them eyes


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good job MM looks like a nice time for fishing👍 Some day your going to have to show me how I can Catch them eyes


I think I could use some lessons from you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> I think I could use some lessons from you


Is the lake super clear again?


----------



## MagicMarker

Yes it was clear. I could see bottom 3-4 ft


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Zebra muscles strike again


----------



## Daveo76

Those zebras sure do clean the water,,,,,


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Those zebras sure do clean the water,,,,,


Hey Dave! I figured you'd be out watching the Leonids.








| EarthSky







earthsky.org


----------



## Daveo76

Lazy, I always look!!! Seemed like every shower last year was either cloudy or foggy. Moon's pretty bright right now and I'm trying to recover from a 1 fish trip today. Made it up and down the stairs and rocks today so I'll be getting out more this year. I get the Earth Sky emails everyday too,,,,,,


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a nice day today


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys, I’m not impressed with the weather forecast...😩🙄😩


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> Zebra muscles strike again


Actually had some on my lures


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make the most of it


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope everyone has a wonderful day---- Enjoy
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Lazy, I always look!!! Seemed like every shower last year was either cloudy or foggy. Moon's pretty bright right now and I'm trying to recover from a 1 fish trip today. Made it up and down the stairs and rocks today so I'll be getting out more this year. I get the Earth Sky emails everyday too,,,,,,


Glad to hear your getting around. I don't figure we'll be seeing anything in the sky tonight but snowflakes.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Good  all have a blessed day

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Daveo76

Lazy 8 said:


> Glad to hear your getting around. I don't figure we'll be seeing anything in the sky tonight but snowflakes.


 Yeah, I'm hearing about snowflakes down here too. Maybe the snowflakes will give me some room at the dam!! Man am I sore,, a good sore🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Yeah, I'm hearing about snowflakes down here too. Maybe the snowflakes will give me some room at the dam!! Man am I sore,, a good sore🤣


They're calling for 1 to 3 in central OH. We'll be lucky to get 1/2 inch.
I'm recovering from a reverse shoulder replacement and trying to sleep in the sling. I'm almost 66 and I've never been one to take a nap...until now.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Calling for 3-5 here.😲


----------



## 1basshunter

Well today at work we (maintenance) was Volunteered without our knowledge to clean up a little stream called blacklick we got out 108 tires and a washer plus an old ac unit. Plus a lot of trash out of it


----------



## Lazy 8

BH, did you find anytime to cast a line?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> BH, did you find anytime to cast a line?


No I was trying to do the best I can to get the most done ✅ I like doing that stuff


----------



## Lil' Rob

Hoping this cold and snow doesn't harm my apple, peach, and plum trees...that late frost last year hurt them bad...almost no fruit on any of them.

On positive note...had bald eagle fly over the road in front of me this morning...not much more than 20-25 feet off the ground.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

5 keepers at Ceasars Creek 11 to 12 inches water is 60.6 and clear. 3 keeper bluegill and some small bass, and a drum.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Small drum









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## garhtr

Lil' Rob said:


> Hoping this cold and snow doesn't harm my apple, peach, and plum trees...that late frost last year hurt them bad


The late frost last spring killed most of the paw paw blooms around here and I certainly hope this is the end of frost or snow this season.
Good luck with the fruit trees !


----------



## Lil' Rob

garhtr said:


> The late frost last spring killed most of the paw paw blooms around here and I certainly hope this is the end of frost or snow this season.
> Good luck with the fruit trees !


Thanks...

I've never had a paw paw...don't think I've ever even seen them...but, I'm usually not in the woods in the summer either.


----------



## $diesel$

Started snowing here, east of Youngstown, at 3:30 A.M.


----------



## 1basshunter

$diesel$ said:


> Started snowing here, east of Youngstown, at 3:30 A.M.


Go back to bed 😴


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
About 3" of heavy wet snow in my area but guessing it'll e gone by 9 a.m. The Bradford pears are leafed out and the limbs are really bending but no broken limbs --- yet
Enjoy your day n Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen we got a dusting of snow at the lake.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellas.
Good 2"'s here.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. First time I’ve mowed grass in morning snowed same day. No flea market for me today. Do what you can I guess?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellas.
> Good 2"'s here.


Good morning y'all. We got about the same here. Still have light snow coming down.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Good day all 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## ress

Pert neart 5 inches in the nw
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

ress said:


> Pert neart 5 inches in the nw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


That’s an awful sight..🤮


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Pert neart 5 inches in the nw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Dang. I just went out to clear my, "bird/squirrel board" and we got almost 3". Just yesterday I was outside repotting some tomato and jalapeno plants into larger cups. I was wearing shorts and tennies and very comfortable. Oh well, that's springtime in Ohio for you. Calling for 30 degrees tonight. I hope the fruit trees don't suffer.


----------



## ress

Seen 80 for next Wednesday
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS

Mowed yesterday,


----------



## Yeada

ress said:


> Seen 80 for next Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Is that "Grillin&Chillin"


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Seen 80 for next Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Springtime in Ohio. Gotta love it.


----------



## ress

Dang it's bright out?









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Pulled some shrooms last night before the cold snap. Hopefully they will bounce back. Not many yellows yet.


----------



## bobk

M R DUCKS said:


> Mowed yesterday,


You did an excellent job


----------



## Lil' Rob

My poor fruit trees...3 peaches front right...can't see the apple or plum trees...looks like 5-6" accumulated on the fence comparing to the 2x4 horizontal boards...no branches broken thankfully...glad I'm not home to see this first hand...hope they still produce some fruit year.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Springtime in Ohio. Gotta love it.


All four seasons...possible in darned near every season.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s a nice cold day outside today so make the most of it


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Enjoy today but Better weather on the horizon.
Good luck


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales day. Think I’ll go try and find a few today Get out and make a day of it


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> All four seasons...possible in darned near every season.


Good morning y'all.
I know I didn't get one single chestnut off my tree last fall. I don't know who was more upset, me or the deer.


----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter said:


> Go back to bed 😴


Lol, basshunter, i wish i could. I certainly don't plan to wake up at some of these ungodly hours.😴


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Wile E Coyote must be comin bu with the ACME anvil!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Man o man, I just got caught out back in a heck of a sleet storm. A sleet show if you will.
Nice pic BC.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m ready for Saturday


----------



## TheKing

MagicMarker said:


> I’m ready for Saturday
> View attachment 468789
> View attachment 468789





MagicMarker said:


> I’m ready for Saturday
> View attachment 468789
> View attachment 468789


Is that turkey season?


----------



## MagicMarker

TheKing said:


> Is that turkey season?


Yes


----------



## Lazy 8

Lyrids peak tonight beginning at 2230. (clouds willing)




__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Lil' Rob




----------



## Lazy 8

BC, I managed to get a pic of a Falcon up a tree.

__


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy this day N Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make the most of it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Warmth is coming soon.
I have PT this morning and I'm stilling slinging it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Warmth is coming soon.
> I have PT this morning and I'm stilling slinging it.


Sounds like you’re becoming the one arm bandit


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Sounds like you’re becoming the one arm bandit


I'm so sick and tired of this sling. I think I'll have a ceremonial Torching when I no longer have to wear it.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Wow it’s 11 o’clock or shortly after the maintenance department was called out in force today over a thug squirrel that broke into Livingston high school and we had to go capture it they even called the police department like they were going arrested or something oh well all is well have a good day guys


----------



## Lazy 8

BH, are you having squirrel stew this evening?


----------



## Lazy 8

This is interesting.








Ohio's bald eagle population continues to grow — particularly in southwest


"Clearly the bald eagle population population is thriving in Ohio," a report from wildlife officers states, referring to a 2020 census of bald eagle nests found across the area.




www.wlwt.com


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> This is interesting


Far more common sight in my area in the S/W for certain, it's uncommon for me to not see one on the Little Miami these days and on my last trip I saw 3. 
Pretty Impressive bird and a welcome sight.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

There’s one nested last three years a mile from the house. See them bout every day


----------



## Lazy 8

I envy both of you.


----------



## MagicMarker

Put another 12 100 ft rows of sweet corn in the ground along with 6 rows of green beans today. Hope this is the last cold front


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed out the door for the blind in a couple minutes. Good luck to anyone out this morning


----------



## garhtr

Good morning and enjoy your day wherever it finds you


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio's bald eagle population continues to grow — particularly in southwest
> 
> 
> "Clearly the bald eagle population population is thriving in Ohio," a report from wildlife officers states, referring to a 2020 census of bald eagle nests found across the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wlwt.com


It's freak'n awesome to see those great birds have made such a terrific recovery.
I think i told you guys about the one that flew 15' over my head last year. 
I believe he was eyeballing all the doves around my bird feeder.
I had never seen one so "up close" and brobably never will again.
Good article, my friend. 🤙


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning, it's gonna be a good day!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all.
Great pic BC. I love owls.
Good luck MM.
Diesel, I would remember that flyover forever.


----------



## MagicMarker

Didn’t stay in the blind long. Went to an auction at 10. Bought another John Deere tractor Bush hog and hay wagon to resell


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen, I had to do some of my honey do list today and put up some ceiling fans. And did some painting 🧑‍🎨 not it time for a good cold beer 🍺


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> I envy both of you.


Lazy take a walk down most any of the rivers in Columbus and they are plentiful. Like garhtr said, it's uncommon to not see them anymore. 
Ospreys too. They both seem to be everywhere.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lazy take a walk down most any of the rivers in Columbus and they are plentiful. Like garhtr said, it's uncommon to not see them anymore.
> Ospreys too. They both seem to be everywhere.


Thanks brother. That sounds like an excellent idea. Right after I get healed up.


----------



## garhtr

Morning gentlemen 
Looks like a Beautiful Day on the horizon--- Enjoy it !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks foggy out. Headed to blind shortly. Good luck to anybody out today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day today and do something fun


----------



## bobk

Quiet morning except for ezbite snoring.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy this sunny warm weather n good luck and good fishing.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Indian lake again this morning. Have fun out there today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen and good luck MM


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars.
Just got done hooking boat up to head to Alum Cr.
Gobbler up in fresh cut field in woods singin the Star Spangled Banner in turkey lingo.
Good luck...and stay safe to all goin out.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Lazy 8

Pink Supermoon tonight which won't really be pink. That's just a name due to everything that's blooming.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386795976376082432


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to blind again. Turkey hunting been pretty slow. Not seeing or hearing much this year. Good luck to those out today


----------



## joekacz

You lucky dawg,have a safe day today and we’re all rooting for you!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, going to take the day off and going fishing today with bluegrasser


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen n Good luck in the blind MM. (mowing day here)
Enjoy the day everyone, wherever it finds you.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen, fishing today was just a off for me I did get some eyes and some nice size gills the big fish of the day was a bass 19 inches


----------



## Lazy 8

Alright you bunch of turkeys...








Ohio’s spring wild turkey opening weekend checks nearly 4,000 birds


COLUMBUS, Ohio (WJW) – Ohio’s opening weekend for spring wild turkey hunting checked 3,875 birds over the two-day period, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Wildlife.…



fox8.com


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

^


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## $diesel$

Hey Mr. Lazy, is it still only legal to hunt turks til noon in the early season? I can find that NOWHERE in the guide.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day today I’m going to be teaching my boss about electric today. And my dog would be able to get a grip on it before him


----------



## fastwater

$diesel$ said:


> Hey Mr. Lazy,* is it still only legal to hunt turks til noon in the early season*? I can find that NOWHERE in the guide.


Not the honorable Mr Lazy but the short answer...in most zones...yes.
Check out ODNR 2020-2021 Hunting/Trapping laws handbook Page 6 for more detailed info.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day today I’m going to be teaching my boss about electric today. And my dog would be able to get a grip on it before him


Good luck with that BH.

Have a great day all.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get it done before the rain gets here


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope everyone has a great day
Good luck !


----------



## joekacz

$diesel$ said:


> Hey Mr. Lazy, is it still only legal to hunt turks til noon in the early season? I can find that NOWHERE in the guide.


Till noon through 5/2/21 then it goes from 1/2hr before sunrise and closes at sunset the rest of the season.This is for the southern zone.Google it ,it's there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning and good luck to all you derailers out there. Fastwawa, thanks for helping Diesel. BH, good luck brother. Tell him to lick his fingers before testing to see if something's hot.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ress

Worked at a station and a old lady with a 57Chevy come in. Had to flip the tail light open to fill it.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Man, you guys are old,🤪


----------



## Lazy 8

Tom, were you fired from the porno job as well?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Man, you guys are old,🤪


66 is coming up fast. Real fast.


----------



## ress

That 57 was only 19 yrs old then. Now that's scary!


----------



## MagicMarker

Found a few


----------



## Lazy 8

Ressy, you old fart.
MM, I can almost taste those pics.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## ress

Sense I had Covid in December my smell is about 30%. Wife says I smell like an old fart at times. I have no clue what she is talking about.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

I never knew a covid side effect like that could last this long.


----------



## 1basshunter

One of my first jobs was to clean the windows of the people’s cars that came for ⛽ I can still hear the bell from the air lines when they pulled up.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> One of my first jobs was to clean the windows of the people’s cars that came for ⛽ I can still hear the bell from the air lines when they pulled up.


I can still hear that bell from our local Gulf station that my brother worked at.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Pouring down here, hopefully it won't mess the river up toooo much.
Enjoy your soggy day.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today!!! Man I wish that it Friday


----------



## $diesel$

Good haul, magic, i haven't found a one yet.

Thanks, FW + mr. joekcaz


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen have a great day today!!! Man I wish that it Friday


Feels like Friday here or a Saturday or a Monday 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales day but with all this rain not sure how many will be open. Tipp City citywide starts today. Planning on going back to Indian Lake tomorrow


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning team. Seeings how I'm still recovering and slinging it, I'll just stay inside today. Non PT day. Y'all have fun.


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Feels like Friday here or a Saturday or a Monday 😀


At least it has feelings


----------



## 1basshunter

I have just trapped Hey baby squirrel in a custodial mop sink at a Livingston my back up is on his way to capture it dead or alive updates will follow with pictures hopefully


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

He is on he way outside now


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I have just trapped Hey baby squirrel in a custodial mop sink at a Livingston my back up is on his way to capture it dead or alive updates will follow with pictures hopefully


Choot em Lizbeth!!!


----------



## joekacz

Fishing net and out the window!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

tree rat


----------



## G.lock

Mmmmm, gravy and biscuits


----------



## ress

Hand that tale on your hitch

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Hang

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Much needed rain here!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed back to Indian lake this morning. See if spot lock works in the wind and if Saugeye are still waiting for us. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## garhtr

Good luck MM and Good morning everyone.
Enjoy this beautiful day !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day today and MM let us know how you end up doing today


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Good luck MM. BC, thanks again for the uplifting pic of a majestic Bald EBurr. Ressy, I don't have my rain gauge out yet but WX guy said we got almost 2".
Cover up venerable vegatation tonight. Calling for 36 in Columbus and lower in outlying areas. Brrr.


----------



## ress

I gotta to remember to bring it in when I get home or at least empty it. 33ish by morning.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
Gonna be a cool/windy...but sunny day.
Enjoy!
And good luck MM.


----------



## MagicMarker

Another banner morning at Indian. Three of us caught over 75 to keep 18. 15-18 in


----------



## fastwater

Glad you guys slammed em MM.
Did the TM spot lock hold in the wind?


----------



## MagicMarker

Spot lock works great. we kept two big crappies and two white bass too. Almost 3 gallons of fillets


----------



## Burkcarp1

Fish fry tonight! All you need is some morels...


----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> Fish fry tonight! All you need is some morels...


----------



## Shortdrift

Frankie G said:


> IDK....I hear nothing is slicker than snot on a glass door knob!!!


 WRONG..............Nothing is slicker than Whale Snit


----------



## Burkcarp1

Shortdrift said:


> WRONG..............Nothing is slicker than Whale Snit


How about owl poo?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> How about owl poo?


Bingo! Owl chit...slickest substance known to mankind.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
River is still elevated a bit so it looks like a flowers n mulch day
Enjoy n good luck


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Saturday. A little frost outside, we’ll See what it does to my garden that’s up. Get out and enjoy your day off


----------



## joekacz

My grandson is making his First Communion today and it’s sunny and bright,beautiful day!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. Beautiful weekend turns to rain Sunday night for a few days. Prolly be a good weekend to mow or fish? Whatever blows up your skirt.


----------



## 0utwest

Good morning guys and good luck to the ones Turkey Hunting and Fishing today !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I have the In-laws coming out today the wife and I are going to take them on a boat ride. Oh the joy I will have today


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars...

My...How fast plans can change...
...was at work last night and got to thinkin, making a mental list of everything I was goin to get done today.
Rolled in the drive about 10pm to find the lane blocked by blown down trees.
Reckon my 'list' that didn't include a chainsaw... got altered with a quickness.

Have a great day all.


----------



## ress

Replacing fence post today. They been in the ground 29 years and down 28 inches! 1st one rotted away to nothing left to it. Digging the hole for the next post hit water at 22 inches. Next hole the post was rotted off at ground level and it was stuck in muck. Good thing I did not use concrete back then.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Smart man Ressy. We had a split rail locust fence around the property I grew up at. Never ever did we set a post in concrete. That's what the tamping end of the spud bar is for.
Also working putting up pole barns. Sometimes those posts were six to eight feet underground. No concrete because it could hold in moisture and could lead to rot.
Only thing we did to the posts was to nail 12 inches pieces of 2x6 on the bottom (on all sides) to help in case of big wind trying to pull them out of the ground.
MM prolly knows that trick. He's got a bag full of tricks.


----------



## ress

Way back then I talked to a friend that his dad worked for ohio power. Was telling him about installing a cedar split rail and using concrete. He told me Ohio Power don't use concrete and look at the size of a pole. He got me a tamper shaped like a half moon that OP uses to tamp in poles. And yes it would be like putting wood in a cup.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Yup, only time we used concrete was put under a post for footing and that was rare.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bought time for the Kentucky Derby to start.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Bought time for the Kentucky Derby to start.


It’s over now !!


----------



## Lazy 8

You didn't miss much. Bunch of thoroughbreds running around the track at almost 40 mph. The fastest one won.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make the most of it


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Hope everyone gets out to enjoy this upcoming beautiful day.
Good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Today is supposed to be the nicest day of the upcoming week.


----------



## MagicMarker

Took my son, brother and buddy to Indian again. Sorted through over 100 to get 24 15 in +. We are headed home before noon again


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> We are headed home before noon again


Nice job !
You guys been killing it, 
 Community fish fry soon ?
Keep up the good work n good luck and good fishing.


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> Nice job !
> You guys been killing it,
> Community fish fry soon ?
> Keep up the good work n good luck and good fishing.


Planning to go back Wednesday again. All the year’s I’ve fished there I’ve never had it like this


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Enjoy this Great Day wherever it finds you.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## joekacz

a little wet for you turkey hunters today,hunt the edges for a better chance of getting a bird. It has worked for me more than once. Good luck.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Rain rain go away magic marker wants to play. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Lazy 8

Morning y'all. Looking like it'll be damp most of the week. Temps dropping and possible frost late week.
Springtime in Ohio.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> possible frost late week.


I hope not--- wife brought home 120 perennials over the W/E and "forced" me put them in the ground.
Man is my back sore.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> I hope not--- wife brought home 120 perennials over the W/E and "forced" me put them in the ground.
> Man is my back sore.
> Good luck and enjoy !


Get the old bed sheets on standby. Hope you don't need them.


----------



## garhtr

Only the true hillbillies here will get this  --- yum !








Fried poke stalkes with the other traditional hillbilly fixings








In my area the poke is perfect height for harvesting.
Good luck and Enjoy !


----------



## Lazy 8

I didn't recall hearing the supper bell? Looking REAL gud brother. 
Wouldn't it be nice to have a couple of slices of mater out of the garden?


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to have a couple of slices of mater out of the garden?


It sure would and I'll probably have cornbread, greenbeans and ham as soon as I get a ripe one
Enjoy n good luck


----------



## ress

man I remember a place we ate at in Clemson SC. Greens, Grits, Ham Hock, pealed potatoes, whole onion and corn bread. And a sweat tea!


----------



## garhtr

Sounds WONDERFUL !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Son is in blind at the farm. Saw the first turkey of the season. A hen but there’s a Tom gobbling in the woods. I slept in. Going to sale barn later to see if we can pick up couple more feeder calves then back to Indian tomorrow


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all! It's not raining!


----------



## ress

If you don't have anything to do get on youtube and check out Vice Grip Garage. Ya gotta look see at a couple of em ta get the gestt of of it.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it’s raining now


----------



## fastwater

Afternoon all.
Yep...looks like the rain has set in for awhile around here too.
Gonna be a long boring day at work this afternoon.
May be forced to start another knife sheath.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Raining good west of cbus as well... Taking a vacation almost isn't worth the extra work involved at my job anymore. Then when I get back I'll be even busier... 3-1/2 more hours to go, if I don't hit traffic on the way back to cbus.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Afternoon all.
> Yep...looks like the rain has set in for awhile around here too.
> Gonna be a long boring day at work this afternoon.
> May be forced to start another knife sheath.


Fastie - ewe KNOW how we like pics.


----------



## garhtr

Rain here in the SW also--- 
I fished through it but-------
 How does a man that owns at least a dozen rain coats end up drenched, cold and shivering all day with no rain coat ? ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ress

No rain up here in the NW but a 20 mph NW wind made casting a chore

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

ress said:


> but a 20 mph


We got that also----- right after a thorough soaking.
My wife thinks Im crazy for fishing in that type of weather but of course I always think she's crazy for thinking that.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Lazy 8

Tell her like I tell mine...crazy is just a state of mind.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Indian again this morning. See if the lake got muddy on us and if Saugeye are still in the holes


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today and MM let us know how you do


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Good luck on the eyes MM
High water is gonna keep me around the house today.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...

And go get MM.



Lazy 8 said:


> Fastie - ewe KNOW how we like pics.


Just finished this one. It was my first...a lot yet to learn:


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Just finished this one. It was my first...and still learning:
> View attachment 469500
> View attachment 469501
> View attachment 469502


Looks nice 👍


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Ii just finished a beginning blacksmith course last week as well. Had a great time, learned a lot, met some good poeple. Here's my student project. knife is coil spring 5/8 diameter x 4 long, case is heat sagged kydex:


----------



## Lazy 8

Good luck MM. (don't think you need it)
Garhtr - you're gonna be like a caged animal.
Looking good whisker.
Fastie - whoa - did you ever tell us about this talent? Where'd the knife come from and is that sucka wet formed?


----------



## fastwater

Look


Lazy 8 said:


> Fastie - whoa - did you ever tell us about this talent? Where'd the knife come from and is that sucka wet formed?


Well...bein my first leather adventure...not sure If'n we can call it 'talent' at this stage. But really like working with the leather and may just have to take the hobby up. Knife was made by an old fellar in our gun club. He's in his mid 70's and doesn't make many anymore due to severe arthritis in his hands. He made me promise to get some blood on it and not make a safe queen out of it. Though I normally carry a folder when hunting...I promised I would. Also...the way he has formed the handle...the thing just fits my hand to a T.
Yes...did wet form the sheath. Do to the shape of the knife handle, thought wet forming for retention was better than adding a retention strap. Really pleased with the results as the knife actually snaps into place when holstered with no chance of falling out.
Knife pics:


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Looks nice 👍


Thanks BH



Ol' Whiskers said:


> Ii just finished a beginning blacksmith course last week as well. Had a great time, learned a lot, met some good poeple. Here's my student project. knife is coil spring 5/8 diameter x 4 long, case is heat sagged kydex:
> View attachment 469503


Looks great whiskers. Like the shape of that blade for sure.


----------



## garhtr

F


fastwater said:


> It was my first..





Ol' Whiskers said:


> Here's my student project


Both look fantastic !
You're both naturals


----------



## $diesel$

Very nice for your first one, whiskers.
Watch yourself, it gets VERY addicting. 🤙


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Tell her like I tell mine...crazy is just a state of mind.


So is hillbilly, my friend. lol


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> So is hillbilly, my friend. lol


Hillbillyism runs deep through your veins...part of your soul.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Fastie - that sheath is beautiful.


----------



## fastwater

Thank You very much lazy!

Going to make another using lighter dye and maybe some etching next go round.
Since was going to wet form for retention, didn't want to use anything on the leather to soften it so used beeswax as a waterproofer. It darkened the color quit a bit.


----------



## Lazy 8

Keep up the great work.
Here's one that a coworkers Dad made for me. 5160 spring steel with an elk handle and sheath. Sheath was stitched up with sinew from the same elk. Mink oil is all the sheath has ever seen. This thing weel chop. 
Get to tha choppa!


----------



## joekacz

You turkey hunters better get out today cause the rain is holding off till tonight,calm morning,birds singing being in the turkey woods can’t be beat! Beautiful!!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning all !
Try to make it Great.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen heading to work now but I’ll be fishing just as soon as I get home


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!
Gonna be a cool but dry day today. 
May have ta make lil pieces outta big ones on the wood pile today.



Lazy 8 said:


> Keep up the great work.
> Here's one that a coworkers Dad made for me. 5160 spring steel with an elk handle and sheath. Sheath was stitched up with sinew from the same elk. Mink oil is all the sheath has ever seen. This thing weel chop.
> Get to tha choppa!


That's a real dandy lazy. Bet it holds an edge well too.
Really like using mink oil on certain leather products. Especially items like ball gloves, certain boots and leather gloves to soften and give them a decent waterproofing. 
Have also learned that using momma's hair blow dryer and heating up the leather before applying leather waterproofing topcoat really opens the pores on the leather letting the topcoat to soak deep into leather really well.
Just want to heat leather very warm to touch but careful not to burn it. 
Did the heating process with the sheath pictured and the leather soaked up the beeswax like a sponges.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Indian lake was tough yesterday. Four of us only managed 6 keepers before we quit at noon. Do something worthwhile today


----------



## bobk

joekacz said:


> You turkey hunters better get out today cause the rain is holding off till tonight,calm morning,birds singing being in the turkey woods can’t be beat! Beautiful!!


They are vocal this morning as I head to work.


----------



## joekacz

bobk said:


> They are vocal this morning as I head to work.


Work is such a dirty word during turkey season. 😭


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> They are vocal this morning as I head to work.


They were telling you to turn around and choot me.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mornin all!
> Gonna be a cool but dry day today.
> May have ta make lil pieces outta big ones on the wood pile today.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a real dandy lazy. Bet it holds an edge well too.
> Really like using mink oil on certain leather products. Especially items like ball gloves, certain boots and leather gloves to soften and give them a decent waterproofing.
> Have also learned that using momma's hair blow dryer and heating up the leather before applying leather waterproofing topcoat really opens the pores on the leather letting the topcoat to soak deep into leather really well.
> Just want to heat leather very warm to touch but careful not to burn it.
> Did the heating process with the sheath pictured and the leather soaked up the beeswax like a sponges.


That's a good trick with a hair dryer. I use one to heat the leather and green chromium oxide when I charge a strop. The oxide flows much better and I get great coverage. 
I've got some kydex materials to make knife sheaths with. I'll tackle that after I retire.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> That's a good trick with a hair dryer. I use one to heat the leather and green chromium oxide when I charge a strop. The oxide flows much better and I get great coverage.
> I've got some kydex materials to make knife sheaths with. I'll tackle that after I retire.


Have thought about maybe getting into the kydex holsters/sheaths as well.
Having carried a pistol in a kydex holster for several yrs., I found kydex holsters will put more wear marks on a pistol versus a leather/nylon holster.
Do you think the kydex sheath dulls knife blades any over time?


----------



## bobk

joekacz said:


> Work is such a dirty word during turkey season. 😭


And deer season and fishing season. Pretty much a dirty word 5 days a week.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Have thought about maybe getting into the kydex holsters/sheaths as well.
> Having carried a pistol in a kydex holster for several yrs., I found kydex holsters will put more wear marks on a pistol versus a leather/nylon holster.
> Do you think the kydex sheath dulls knife blades any over time?


Short answer, not too much. I think it would take awhile before that would happen. I'll post up a pic or two later this evening. 
It's time to go buy some groceries.


----------



## Lazy 8

Nothing personal with this meme. I just like Bill and thought it was cute.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 469547


Thanks for the inspirational pic!


----------



## Lazy 8

For you turkeys. Err...I mean turkey hunters. 








Record Book 8-Bearded Turkey Taken In Georgia


Joey Wildes killed two gobblers with one shot. One bird had 8 beards placing it in the top 5 in Georgia according to the NWTF.




www.outdoorlife.com


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater..my kydex has not marked my edc in 3 years. I found leather definitely does


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Tom. Here's one of my kydex sheaths NOT made by me. It has a firesteel holder and part of the spine has been ground at 90 degrees in order to produce sparks.
The back shows a tec lock belt hoop. This particular one is adjustable and not fixed like most.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen buckeye lake winery was on fire last night.. That place sucks


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> That's a good trick with a hair dryer. I use one to heat the leather and green chromium oxide when I charge a strop. The oxide flows much better and I get great coverage.
> I've got some kydex materials to make knife sheaths with. I'll tackle that after I retire.


Lazy, my brother, always put 2-3 layers of masking tape over the blade and trim it with an exacto type tool before you go into your kydex press. This gives it just enough clearance to "not scrape" the knife as you go in and out with it. After you decide where your grip point is going to be, run the tape just short of that point. 🤙


----------



## $diesel$

fastwater said:


> Have thought about maybe getting into the kydex holsters/sheaths as well.
> Having carried a pistol in a kydex holster for several yrs., I found kydex holsters will put more wear marks on a pistol versus a leather/nylon holster.
> Do you think the kydex sheath dulls knife blades any over time?


FW, i don't know about the holsters, but i've been doing the sheathes for a while now. One should make their sheath with an extra 1/2" ( or more) on either side of the blade. This will give the clearance to not scrape your cutting edge. Also, once you've done your press, back off of the cutting edge a little with your rivets. If you think your still rubbing, you can line the inside with a very thin leather, but you'll have to do that prior to riveting. Hope this helps, my friend. 🤙


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and do something worthwhile today. If not do something fun


----------



## Lazy 8

Good soggy morning y'all. Calling for 38 and frost tonight. 1-2" of rain on Sunday. I hope he's wrong.
Don't you boys forget...Mothers Day!
Thanks for the advice Diesel. I figure you've made a sheath or two. When you talk about leaving clearance on either side for the blade, this is why I like the pancake style over the taco one. That and there's rivet holes on either side to strap something on like a mag pouch with survival goodies.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all.
Rain dissipating now around these parts. S'pose to return these evening.
Have the best day ya can...



$diesel$ said:


> FW, i don't know about the holsters, but i've been doing the sheathes for a while now. One should make their sheath with an extra 1/2" ( or more) on either side of the blade. This will give the clearance to not scrape your cutting edge. Also, once you've done your press, back off of the cutting edge a little with your rivets. If you think your still rubbing, you can line the inside with a very thin leather, but you'll have to do that prior to riveting. Hope this helps, my friend. 🤙


Thanks for the great detailed info D.
Knowing the wear kydex has on metals, figured there was some kind of fabrication process for keeping the knife cutting edge from rubbing the plastic.


----------



## Lazy 8

Somebody get Harry Stamper on the horn. We might need him.








As Chinese rocket barrels toward Earth, FAA working with NORAD on potential impact to commercial air travel


The Federal Aviation Administration is working with the North American Aerospace Defense Command to track any impact the Chinese rocket hurtling uncontrolled toward Earth might have on commercial air travel, the agency told FOX Business.




www.google.com


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

^^^Was one of our high school history teachers name. All the teachers had their last names at the head of their parking spots....Mr/Mrs/Miss so and so. Their parking spots were right by the entrance of the school were you actually walked past their parking places as you entered the school.
Someone changed many of the name signs on both sides of Mr Butts parking sign with Mr/Mrs/Miss...insert other body parts...signs.
Principal held assembly that day trying to get the guilty to step forward. Needless to say...that didn't happen.
As punishment...he canceled upcoming Friday night dance.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ^^^Was one of our high school history teachers name. All the teachers had their last names at the head of their parking spots....Mr/Mrs/Miss so and so. Their parking spots were right by the entrance of the school were you actually walked past their parking places as you entered the school.
> Someone changed many of the name signs on both sides of Mr Butts parking sign with Mr/Mrs/Miss...insert other body parts...signs.
> Principal held assembly that day trying to get the guilty to step forward. Needless to say...that didn't happen.
> As punishment...he canceled upcoming Friday night dance.


So they never figured out it was you?


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> So they never figured out it was you?


X2


----------



## 1basshunter

X3


----------



## ress

X4


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> So they never figured out it was you?


Hmmm...you guys have hurt my delicate feelings.


----------



## Lazy 8

X5


----------



## Saugeye Tom

What's this xxx stuff


----------



## Saugeye Tom

U home


----------



## Saugeye Tom

99


----------



## Saugeye Tom

25600


----------



## Lazy 8

Seems like last week I got 25,000. You all are windier than a sack full of a-holes.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope you can wet a line today, tomorrow is looking wet.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s time for me to get up and do some fishing today. Hope you all have a great day today


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!! Gotta get my chores done early today, I've got an outdoor gig tonight in New Phila to get ready for....I hope the weather stays decent for it....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Friends of mine coming over to make a mushroom sweep through through the woods this morning. Not much turkey sign so gonna let them look before they’re all gone. Got four flats of tomato plants but still to wet and cold to put in ground


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning from Almost Heaven y'all. I was looking at the local Buy, Sell, Trade publication and saw where somebody was selling morels for $40 a pound!


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> somebody was selling morels for $40 a pound


They're good--- but they ain't that good 
Enjoy n Good luck !


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> That's a good trick with a hair dryer. I use one to heat the leather and green chromium oxide when I charge a strop. The oxide flows much better and I get great coverage.
> I've got some kydex materials to make knife sheaths with. I'll tackle that after I retire.


Put it this way, FW, i clean the handle epoxy off of my blades with a brass scraper. 
If your blade is heat treated properly, the kydex and even the rivets, will not hurt your blade.


----------



## fastwater

.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning from Almost Heaven y'all. I was looking at the local Buy, Sell, Trade publication and *saw where somebody was selling morels for $40 a pound!*


That's what a buddy of mine paid a lb from a coworker os his and thought he got a good deal...bought 4lbs.
He lives in Grove City and said there's some kind of fresh produce market there that gets $50-60/lb, out of them



garhtr said:


> *They're good--- but they ain't that good *
> Enjoy n Good luck !


My thoughts exactly G



$diesel$ said:


> Put it this way, FW, i clean the handle epoxy off of my blades with a brass scraper.
> *If your blade is heat treated properly, the kydex and even the rivets, will not hurt your blade*.


Good point D.
Was mostly just concerned about possibly dulling the cutting edge a bit but you addressed that with the great idea of leaving the edge clearance or even putting a strip of leather where the cutting edge rest.


----------



## Lazy 8

I remember an ol boy on the knife forums I belong to that would put a thin leather skin (wet formed) over a kydex sheath to make it look and appear more natural.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> some kind of fresh produce market there that gets $50-60/lb, out of them


Not for me !
I'll just keep eating the polk stalks, many people call them the poor man's morels  and they are everywhere.
Good luck n enjoy.


----------



## MagicMarker

Biggest one we found of about a hundred


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> we found of about a hundred


Nice job
I think we're about at the end of things, sadly I couldn't stop fishing long enough to do much searching.
Enjoy your harvest


----------



## 1basshunter

Way to go MM I’m not much interested in hunting mushrooms. Mostly because I suck at it


----------



## Lazy 8

You all talking about moral and polk stalk hunting got me thinking. I bought this digging tool from a blacksmith down in Spencer. It'll dig ramps or sent or alot of general garden work. Made out of mild steel so rocks won't hurt it. In the words of Doug from Forged in Fire...it weel dig.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> I bought this digging tool from a blacksmith down in Spencer. It'll dig ramps or sent or alot of general garden


In my neck of the woods we call that tool a "seng-hoe" --- everyone owned one to dig Ginseng.
I have one around here somewhere but haven't seen it in a while.
Good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

What'd you call me?


----------



## ress

50 a lb around here. Tempting!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> In my neck of the woods we call that tool a "seng-hoe" --- everyone owned one to dig Ginseng.
> I have one around here somewhere but haven't seen it in a while.
> Good luck


Yep...'seng hoe' for sure lazy...


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> What'd you call me?


That’s no worse that what the rest of call you 🤪


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> That’s no worse that what the rest of call you 🤪


I've got broad shoulders...bring it on!


----------



## MagicMarker

Just don’t call him late for supper


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Just don’t call him late for supper


Amen brotha!
Here's whar dat seng hoe came from if'n anybody wants one. This is a small potato guy in WV.








Ginseng/ Ramp Digging Hoe


These hoes are forged from a single piece of mild steel so that they won't chip when digging in rocky ground, They have a short hammer pole on the back and come with a hickory tomahawk handle.



www.appletreeforgewv.com


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Help the Mothers in your life enjoy their day.
Good luck !


----------



## ress

Going to fix what she wanted today, ribs and corn on cob and greens. Meijers has corn on the cob 10 for 3 bucks and it looks fully developed


----------



## MagicMarker

Happy Mother’s Day all you mothers and son’s of mothers out there. Enjoy your day with each other and make the most of it


----------



## joekacz

Thank's MOM,without you none of us exist. GOD BLESS ALL the MOM'S past and present. LUV YOU!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, you are all way to negative for me so I’m fishing 🎣


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, you are all way to negative for me so I’m fishing 🎣


Are you at least gonna take Carmen with you?
Happy Mother's Day you muthas.


----------



## ress

Been pouring rain all morning. Local weather says to expect 1.75 inches by tonight.........Dang!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## joekacz

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 469675


What county? Getting it here in southern Cuyahoga county but not sticking like that yet.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 469675


BC - forgive me as I have CRS Syndrome. Are you up around Cleveland?
CRS - Can't Remember Chi*


----------



## Burkcarp1

Northern portage co


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tater hoe


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Tater hoe


Oh yea. One nice thing about it is that the hickory handles off my Cold Steel tomahawks will interchange perfectly.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr

Morning guys !
Little chilly here but thankfully looks like no frost.
Enjoy your day wherever it may find you.
Good luck


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen... I hope you have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Glad I didn’t put the tomato plants and wife’s flowers in the ground yet. A little frost here. ( it’s too muddy yet anyway). Probably wait till Friday when it starts to warm up. Get out and make the most of it


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning, finally a beautiful day and I'm stuck at work..


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. No rain for awhile! 1 3/4" here.


----------



## ress

Grass crunched walking in the yard this morning. 33 degrees. Probably be replacing mater n some flowers

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


>




Dog....


----------



## fastwater

^^^^Same here


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^me too. But if you hold your head sideways like a dog watching a card trick...you can see a guy running.


----------



## ress

Saw the guy running first. Then the dog when I looked away and back at it........cool


----------



## 1basshunter

I saw a guy running then saw the dog


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Everyone sleep in this morning? Sure be glad when this rain every day stops. Anyway get out and make the most of it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I’m getting tired of all this rain


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Everyone sleep in this morning


I sure did, not sure why I was so tired but just couldn't get myself up.
I sick of the rain also but gonna find a creek to wade here shortly.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning! We have an old saying around here, if it rains May 1st it will rain 21 days in May🤮. I have kept track a couple of times throughout the years and it’s been true so far. Hate to be the bearer of bad news......


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I think the rain might be over. Might be. Mid 30's tonight in central. Better cover up anything that could get frost bite.
BC - booooooooo


----------



## M R DUCKS

I saw both....
man running away, wearing a dog faced backpack. 
...look again a dog running towards you


----------



## Lazy 8

I see 2 dogs up in the tree to our left and a squirrel in between them. One dog with full body pointing to our right and a dog face and neck above that one. Mr Squir in between both dogs.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 469770


Nah, thanks anyway but I'll be too old and crotchety before the trees are ready to cut down.
Wait a minute...I already am too old and crotchety. Never mind. GLWS


----------



## Lil' Rob

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 469770


"Bare-root" type...should be cheap to ship


----------



## joekacz

Morning to all. Food for thought.... Some open minded people should temporarily shut down for repairs......picked this up from a old silent movies sub-title from 1928. This is what happens when you get up at 4am.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good Morning boys!


----------



## joekacz

You’re not crazy.......you just don’t have any brain’s! You gotta love these silent movies. LOL


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen. It’s hump day for us working class


----------



## bobk

Too much rain, too much frost. Poor plants are dazed and confused.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s flea market day but I’m sitting this one out think it’s too cold for many to set up. See if I can find some garage sales tomorrow. As for hump day feels the same everyday 👍


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Looks like a good stretch of weather coming---- enjoy it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen !!!!! Have a great day today just two more work days till this one is over


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Looking like there's a Great Day upcoming---- Enjoy it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Citywide garage sales Trenton and Germantown. Time to go fill the truck. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!
Gonna finally be a beautiful grass cuttin...shut down and clean outside boiler/stove...kinda day here. 
That is If'n grass is finally dried out enough to cut it.
Ya'll have the best one you can muster up...


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Hoping the cold night time temps are over. I sharpened the blades on the rider and push mowers yesterday. I'm ready to mow. 
Somethings missing this morning?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Hoping the cold night time temps are over. I sharpened the blades on the rider and push mowers yesterday. I'm ready to mow.
> Somethings missing this morning?











Way cuter than the eagle.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Hoping the cold night time temps are over. I sharpened the blades on the rider and push mowers yesterday. I'm ready to mow.
> *Somethings missing this morning?*


Count all your digits.
FWIW...your total after counting should be an even...whole number...NO fractions.


----------



## 1basshunter

I was called the Livingston high school stadium I am on another squirrel mission apparently they are wreaking havoc in the bathrooms I will let you know how I do


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I was called the Livingston high school stadium I am on another squirrel mission apparently they are wreaking havoc in the bathrooms I will let you know how I do


I can see it now...





You might be in trouble this time...


----------



## 1basshunter

Elmer Fudd is not allowed to use a shotgun anymore it was taken away from him


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Elmer Fudd is not allowed to use a shotgun anymore it was taken away from him


He lost his wight to bear arms. 
BH, just act like a knut.


----------



## 1basshunter

I will get him


----------



## 1basshunter

Got the little guy the 🪦Rest in peace


----------



## Lazy 8

Will you apply for hazard pay?


----------



## Lil' Rob

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 469881
> I will get him


That squirrel is definitely looking for nuts 🥜...a pair at a time....location, location!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ahhhhhhhhh







fish emulsion oil in 3 days mater magic now


----------



## MagicMarker

Looking good!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today I’ll be working on getting rid of some furry friends today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Brother and I headed to Brookville lake this morning for a couple hours. He wanted Indian but I wasn’t feeling it this morning. Forty minutes versus hour and a half drive. Just remember you guys still working better days are coming. They’re called Saturday and Sunday


----------



## 1basshunter

Good luck MM and please let us know how you do


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lil' Rob said:


> That squirrel is definitely looking for nuts 🥜...a pair at a time....location, location!


Looks like he found one....


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen n 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Got one


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 469906
> Got one


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Count all your digits.
> FWIW...your total after counting should be an even...whole number...NO fractions.




That leaves my son out....


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 469906
> Got one


Get 4 or 5 more n I'll bring the biscuits and make the gravy


----------



## MagicMarker

Nice morning at Brookville. No walleye but several nice crappie and white bass. Didn’t keep any we still have some Indian Saugeye left.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Huge thanks to garhtrs lil girl. Gonna tear em up


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Gonna be a glorious day -- hope you're fishing.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Saturday. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## 0utwest

Good morning and enjoy the day !


----------



## joekacz

The weather is great and it’s the weekend for you working stiff’s , get out and ENJOY it!! Hey MM just said that,Hmmm?? Must be contagious....LOL


----------



## 0utwest

Also there is a traders day in Mecca at the Trumbull county Rod and Gun Club on 6565 phillips rice road and is today only and usually some pretty good deals .


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning everyone!!! Starting out a beautiful day. Gonna have some coffee and breakfast, clear some brush, do some mowing, and put together my birthday present to myself!!1 Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Based on the 7 day forecast, cold weather is behind us.


----------



## joekacz

bassplayer said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Starting out a beautiful day. Gonna have some coffee and breakfast, clear some brush, do some mowing, and put together my birthday present to myself!!1 Enjoy your day!!!


Do we have to guess what your B'day present to your self is or you don't wanna spoil the SURPRIZE.


----------



## bassplayer

joekacz said:


> Do we have to guess what your B'day present to your self is or you don't wanna spoil the SURPRIZE.


Sorry, I was still half asleep, I hadn't had my coffee yet. I picked up a new Weber gas grill at Lowes yesterday. Been wanting to replace my old cheapo $100 Charbroil that I've rebuilt too many times and decided to spend the extra money on a Weber


----------



## fastwater

Well...HAPPY BIRTHDAY BP...and enjoy that new Weber!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today and I thinking about going fishing now


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Sorry, I was still half asleep, I hadn't had my coffee yet. I picked up a new Weber gas grill at Lowes yesterday. Been wanting to replace my old cheapo $100 Charbroil that I've rebuilt too many times and decided to spend the extra money on a Weber


Very nice BP. I was afraid you were going to tell us it needed to be blowed up first.


----------



## joekacz

bassplayer said:


> Sorry, I was still half asleep, I hadn't had my coffee yet. I picked up a new Weber gas grill at Lowes yesterday. Been wanting to replace my old cheapo $100 Charbroil that I've rebuilt too many times and decided to spend the extra money on a Weber





bassplayer said:


> Sorry, I was still half asleep, I hadn't had my coffee yet. I picked up a new Weber gas grill at Lowes yesterday. Been wanting to replace my old cheapo $100 Charbroil that I've rebuilt too many times and decided to spend the extra money on a Weber


. Well happy birthday Mr. Hood.....!! Just aged myself,that’s from the Little Rascals and Our Gang tv programs from way back. Enjoy your grill.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Based on the 7 day forecast, cold weather is behind us.


Double like. Putting my tomatoes out now


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Double like. Putting my tomatoes out now


3X like. Good fer ewe MM. I gotta harden mine off first.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Very nice BP. I was afraid you were going to tell us it needed to be blowed up first.


Have you met my girlfriend, Polly Urethane?


----------



## Lazy 8

Diablo sammich and a docta peppa...


----------



## MagicMarker

No explanation needed


----------



## 1basshunter

I like them types of evenings


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Looking like a perfect day-- make the most of it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day and try not to get in trouble


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> No explanation needed
> View attachment 469957


BUSH LIGHT??????


----------



## $diesel$

Happy B Day, PB.
I, heading out to get a Weber later this week.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna plant a little more before the rain. Going back to Indian tomorrow morning if the rain holds off. Make the most of it today


----------



## Snakecharmer

$diesel$ said:


> Happy B Day, PB.
> I, heading out to get a Weber later this week.


Got my new Weber Genesis E-310 Saturday from Ace Hardware. Free assembly and delivery plus getting 15% of the purchase price back from Rakuten. Saved over $100+


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Snakey, the Ace TV commercial I saw said something about free gas?
*Edit to say fuel.


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Got my new Weber Genesis E-310 Saturday from Ace Hardware. Free assembly and delivery plus getting 15% of the purchase price back from Rakuten. Saved over $100+


And just where have you been hiding????


----------



## MagicMarker

Got the tiller through all of it today


----------



## Lazy 8

MM - some people just know how to do it. 
Do you do a lot of canning? Sell out by the street or a farmers market?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> MM - some people just know how to do it.
> Do you do a lot of canning? Sell out by the street or a farmers market?


I give most of it away. When I was growing up my dad gave away anything from garden we had extra.


----------



## Lazy 8

You're a good man. My Dad did the same thing with anything from tomatoes to honey. He'd take it to church and friends and coworkers.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hopefully not too much precipitation and Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## $diesel$

Had two passes to make yesterday and ran outta "fuel" , was so tired i just left the old tiller sitting in the garden. Gotta fill'er up and finish off in bout 3 hours here.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen you guys are full of sunshine 🤪 have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Not raining here yet. Waiting till wed or thur to go to Indian now. Guy dropped off 7 walnut logs yesterday to slice up for him so gonna start on them after while. Sure glad mill is under roof. Make the most of it today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. I just watched the weather report...mid to upper 80's from Wed on. I'll bet those cicadas will be out soon.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> And just where have you been hiding????


Can't give it up... I'm in cicada mode.


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> Got the tiller through all of it today
> View attachment 470034
> View attachment 470035
> View attachment 470036
> View attachment 470037


You put up a garden like that in my neighborhood and it’s smorgasbord time for the deer. How do you do it....?


----------



## MagicMarker

joekacz said:


> You put up a garden like that in my neighborhood and it’s smorgasbord time for the deer. How do you do it....?


Shoot the deer


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Shoot the deer


Then you got meat with them taties.


----------



## 1basshunter

Well it’s a great day for me today!!! Carmen got back from Florida and when I look 👀 in the mail box I got a very nice present from garhtr I can’t wait to try them out this weekend I will post pictures of the fish I get thank you so much sir.. P.S. Tom mine look better than yours


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> I will post pictures of the fish I get thank you so much sir


Your welcome ! 
We had a great time tying them .
Good luck n have fun


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, and have a good day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got the walnut logs sliced up yesterday. Going to sale barn today would like to get two more feeder steers didn’t get any last week. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
River jumped up a bit so no fishing today. Errands and honey do  
(If the rain holds off I might sneak out to a small crk later)
Enjoy this one whenever it may find you 
Good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. I planted yesterday. I hope everything will be ready for the heat and humidity in a few days.
Winter to summer?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Well it’s a great day for me today!!! Carmen got back from Florida and when I look 👀 in the mail box I got a very nice present from garhtr I can’t wait to try them out this weekend I will post pictures of the fish I get thank you so much sir.. P.S. Tom mine look better than yours
> View attachment 470086


Nope....and I got 2 extra


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Whoopie! I get to go to my dermatologist for a blue light therapy treatment on my scalp, or as I like to call it...the KMart Special.
I'm joking but if you've ever had it done you know how painful it is.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 470126


MM in his younger days?


----------



## Bprice1031

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 470126



Looks to be a little overkill for a kick stand???


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> MM in his younger days?


Nope. All my stuff is green


----------



## joekacz

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 470126


If it had the backhoe attachment I’d probably get one.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, here I sit in the dermatologist office marinating. 2 hours with the special salve before the blue light. Has anybody else gone thru this?


----------



## joekacz

Drank a Colt45 malt liquor once but never did the blue light and DEFINITELY NO special salve. But seriously I hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks. I'm home now. You have to stay under the blue light for 16 minutes and they give you a remote handheld panic button to press if you can't take it anymore. If feels like getting stung all over your head and alot of heat.
It zaps sunspots on your head that even the trained eye of my derm dr can't see. I think I've had it done about a half dozen times and it's worth it.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Got the walnut logs sliced up yesterday. Going to sale barn today would like to get two more feeder steers didn’t get any last week. Get out and enjoy the day


. Got one more today. Here’s the herd so far


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, here I sit in the dermatologist office marinating. 2 hours with the special salve *before the blue light. *Has anybody else gone thru this?


Was in Walmart one time and they had one of them 'blue light' specials.
I happen to be standin under that twirlin blue light when it came on and then the stampede started .
I'ma tellin you what...it show was painful gettin outta there...

Glad you got er done and are home now.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Was in Walmart one time and they had one of them 'blue light' specials.
> I happen to be standin under that twirlin blue light when it came on and then the stampede started .
> I'ma tellin you what...it show was painful gettin outta there...
> 
> Glad you got er done and are home now.


Ewe poor boi. 
Looking gud MM.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Was in Walmart one time and they had one of them 'blue light' specials.
> I happen to be standin under that twirlin blue light when it came on and then the stampede started .
> I'ma tellin you what...it show was painful gettin outta there...
> 
> Glad you got er done and are home now.


K mart was home of the blue light special


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay MM that is very nice of you to get them walking steaks for fastwater 🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> . Got one more today. Here’s the herd so far
> View attachment 470143


I lived in Houston, or Whoston for about 3 years. I learned that if a rancher had one pant leg hanging up at the top of his cowboy boots, he owned at least a hundred head of cattle. Both pants legs hanging up in the top of both boots -- 200+ head of cattle.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Indian this morning. My son’s idea might have him ( hooked) He wanted to go and is pulling the boat. My brother is along too. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## 1basshunter

Good luck MM, Bluegresser and I are going out after them today as well!!!!! I called off work today fishing has been good lately!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Good luck to both of you today.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen and Good luck on the saugeye MM.
Hoping everyone enjoys this day.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Good luck to anybody fishing today. I have to keep my head out of the sun for 2 days. The treatment makes it sensitive. Yea, I'm sensitive.


----------



## G.lock

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, here I sit in the dermatologist office marinating. 2 hours with the special salve before the blue light. Has anybody else gone thru this?
> Lazy, I'm pretty sure that special sauce is just thousand island dressing. 😄😄😄


----------



## ress

Had to order a hat to wear in the sun. Have never worn a hat. My scalp feels like acid burns after bout 15 mins. Hair started to thin this spring and that's where it burns or itches. It's the craziest feeling. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good luck MM, Bluegresser and I are going out after them today as well!!!!! I called off work today fishing has been good lately!!!!


Hope you did better than us. Only 6 keepers out of 50-60. Lot more weeds coming up. 67 degree water


----------



## MagicMarker

From the livewell to the frying pan. As fresh as it gets


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> From the livewell to the frying pan. As fresh as it gets
> View attachment 470167
> View attachment 470168


That doesn’t look like Angus to me...?!?


----------



## Lazy 8

It dang sure didn't smell like thousand island.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning Gents.
Looks like summer finally found us--- enjoy it
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars.
If'n ya haven't serviced that AC system yet...might outta get-er-done.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. You're exactly right Fastie, A/C techs are gonna get real busy, real quick.


----------



## 1basshunter

I have all the stuff to get my ac running for the Summer.I do it every year


----------



## MagicMarker

Bh. How’d you do at Buckeye yesterday?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Mr. M. Marker, did I miss the open house for your liers cabin?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Mr. M. Marker, did I miss the open house for your liers cabin?


Interior isn’t done yet. Hickory flooring and knotty pine for inside walls still drying. We’ve had a couple campfires so far. You’ll get a special invite when done😀


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks MM. 
Hey garhtr, check out those feathers in the for sale area. Could your daughter use them?


----------



## 0utwest

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks MM.
> Hey garhtr, check out those feathers in the for sale area. Could your daughter use them?


Just got some feathers and some other fly fishing stuff at the Traders day by Mosquito Lake last Weekend , All go thru it and let you know also garhtr .


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Weather looks great-- Get out and do something fun.
Good luck n good fishing


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!
On the agenda today for lil puppy and I...truck maintenance, grass cuttin then outdoor boiler clean out.
We're changin truck engine oil, ATF fluid and filters. Grease chassis then new serpentine belt, tensioner and idler pulley's.
Lil puppy will be in the house gettin a break during grass cuttin this afternoon but he'll be there supervising on both truck and boiler maintenance.
FWIW...he's been the best supervisor I've ever had:


----------



## joekacz

fastwater said:


> Mornin all!
> On the agenda today for lil puppy and I...truck maintenance, grass cuttin then outdoor boiler clean out.
> We're changin truck engine oil, ATF fluid and filters. Grease chassis then new serpentine belt, tensioner and idler pulley's.
> Lil puppy will be in the house gettin a break during grass cuttin this afternoon but he'll be there supervising on both truck and boiler maintenance.
> FWIW...he's been the best supervisor I've ever had:
> View attachment 470225
> 
> View attachment 470227


He looks like a supervisor both pictures got him “laying down “on the job!LOL LOL


----------



## fastwater

joekacz said:


> He looks like a supervisor both pictures got him “laying down “on the job!LOL LOL


Yea...when it comes to a lot of specific types of tasks like mechanical work...he just couldn't get the hang of a 9/16" wrench from a 1/2" one. So he was promoted to supervisor.
Now when it's comes to gatherin wood for the outdoor boiler...that's where he shines and retains the illustrious title of 'working supervisor in that area:









...now If'n I can just get him to take the wood to the pile rather than draggin it away from the pile...we'll be in good shape.


----------



## joekacz

My mom weaned a German Shepherd puppy whose mother died within a week of giving birth. Best dog we ever had but very protective of my mom,very imprinted.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna take a short bike ride this morning. Get out and enjoy it. Started making a new picnic table for the cabin from scratch yesterday afternoon from a short junk log


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Mornin all!
> On the agenda today for lil puppy and I...truck maintenance, grass cuttin then outdoor boiler clean out.
> We're changin truck engine oil, ATF fluid and filters. Grease chassis then new serpentine belt, tensioner and idler pulley's.
> Lil puppy will be in the house gettin a break during grass cuttin this afternoon but he'll be there supervising on both truck and boiler maintenance.
> FWIW...he's been the best supervisor I've ever had:
> View attachment 470225
> 
> View attachment 470227



Michigan plates ??


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Bh. How’d you do at Buckeye yesterday?


I got 5 keepers eyes and 3 wipers plus some nice size gills


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen , not going to do much today after work!!! Tomorrow morning snuff1 and I are going out fishing


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Michigan plates ??


Yep...was puttin hitch on nephews car that lives up there. 
He's the one I always tell that all his family here donates $ to the 'U of M keep Coach Harbaugh' fund.


----------



## G.lock

fastwater said:


> Yep...was puttin hitch on nephews car that lives up there.
> He's the one I always tell that all his family here donates $ to the 'U of M keep Coach Harbaugh' fund.


I'd like that twice if I could


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna take a short bike ride this morning. Get out and enjoy it. Started making a new picnic table for the cabin from scratch yesterday afternoon from a short junk log
> View attachment 470230


From a log yesterday to a picnic table today


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> From a log yesterday to a picnic table today
> View attachment 470276
> View attachment 470277
> View attachment 470278
> View attachment 470279


It looks great


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## M R DUCKS

98


----------



## M R DUCKS

99


----------



## M R DUCKS

Bam


----------



## Lazy 8

El bammo. Good catch Mr. Duck.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr

Good morning Gents !
Hope everyone has a Great day.
Enjoy n good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen hope you have a great weekend


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. For those still working. Get outside and do something today


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!!! Got a day full of yard work planned


----------



## ress

Going to a huge Bennett auction this morning. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning to all you fellow derailers. It's going to be a beautiful day! Enjoy it!


----------



## fastwater

Great afternoon to you all.
Gonna be a good day tater...


----------



## ress

Did what I said I'd never do. Joined a private fishing club. Local reservoirs suck or else you go at the last hour of daylight and then it's a long shot. This club pond is 9 ac and loaded with crappie. 24 8 inch plus yesterday in 2 hrs. 8 - 9 inches is small in my book so kept 9 for the skillet. Going to go catch some for the freezer now before beer 30.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening gentlemen Snuff1 and I just got done fishing today left out of my canal at 4:30 and the fish where on fire today... and I didn’t have to pay for a membership fee to a fishing club. Like some people are


----------



## ress

NW Ohio sucks for sure. Have a aunt that has lived on buckeye for as long as I can remember and has invited me down to fish with a friend of hers but have never done it. Maybe sometime this fall. Family reunion coming up at Indian lake next month I'll have to get more details. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

ress said:


> NW Ohio sucks for sure. Have a aunt that has lived on buckeye for as long as I can remember and has invited me down to fish with a friend of hers but have never done it. Maybe sometime this fall. Family reunion coming up at Indian lake next month I'll have to get more details.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


 if you make it out this far from home let do some fishing I have all the stuff


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Did what I said I'd never do. Joined a private fishing club. Local reservoirs suck or else you go at the last hour of daylight and then it's a long shot. This club pond is 9 ac and loaded with crappie. 24 8 inch plus yesterday in 2 hrs. 8 - 9 inches is small in my book so kept 9 for the skillet. Going to go catch some for the freezer now before beer 30.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Ressy, I go just what you need. I recently purchased this carbon steel skillet. Supposed to be pre seasoned but I'll be the judge of that. The cast iron was getting too heavy and awkward for both me and the Mrs. This one weighs 4.4 lbs compared to a cast iron weighing in at appx. 7.8 lbs.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Ressy, I go just what you need. I recently purchased this carbon steel skillet. Supposed to be pre seasoned but I'll be the judge of that. The cast iron was getting too heavy and awkward for both me and the Mrs. This one weighs 4.4 lbs compared to a cast iron weighing in at appx. 7.8 lbs.


Let us know how you like it. I been eyeballin' one of those to use on the grill.


----------



## ress

Thanks 1bh!. Really appreciate it

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Let us know how you like it. I been eyeballin' one of those to use on the grill.


Can and will do.


----------



## $diesel$

I don't care for the "preseasoned", Lazy. I bought a Lodge cast iron a couple of years ago as my old one cracked.
Really rough inside til i sanded the entire interior down to 1000 grit. Now it works like it should.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy this day and make it great.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## bassplayer

Goooood mornin'!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Yea Diesel, I've never had a pre seasoned one before. Cast iron or carbon steel. I'll give it a try with a skillet full of fried potatoes and go from there.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sure is a nice day. Garden can use a little rain. Might have to set up the sprinklers. Get out and make the most of it


----------



## ress

Our cast iron is probably 25+ yrs old. Couple yrs ago it finally got permitly seasoned. Has the build up around the inside rim and the outside looks crunchy black but doesn't come off. Moms skillet looked like that to. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen get up and do something fun today


----------



## Lazy 8

I hear ya, Ressy. My wife has something going on with her wrist and with my shoulder replacement we both wanted something lighter. But nothing beats a seasoned cast iron skillet. We're just hoping this comes close.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 470319


As always, tks BC.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Barbequed chicken on my old rebuilt (many times) Kenmore gas grill. What I like is the juices hit the lava rocks and return back up to flava flavor the meat.
Also had buttermilk mashed potatoes and corn on that cob.


----------



## bassplayer

Dang it seems really humid tonight. Just finished up some yard work and had to take several breaks to cool off. It seems I can't handle this heat and humidity like I used to......maybe heart meds causing this


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Barbequed chicken on my old rebuilt (many times) Kenmore gas grill. What I like is the juices hit the lava rocks and return back up to flava flavor the meat.
> Also had buttermilk mashed potatoes and corn on that cob.


Looks like a winner


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Barbequed chicken on my old rebuilt


That does look delicious !
Good morning gentlemen 
Looks like a nice cloudy day to catch some fish --- Good luck


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Saturday er ( Monday). Out there Buddy of mine where I worked retires this Friday two others there next spring. Place will be scrounging for new drivers as we were all older. Anyway get out and enjoy your day


----------



## joekacz

Great day to all of you working stiffs out there from us retired ones,keep the economy going been 7 1/2 years for me on a fixed income,whew!


----------



## ress

I took early but still work 20 hrs a week. Should get my 1st SS deposit this Wednesday! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Rise n shine gentlemen and
Make the most of this day.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a hot one today


----------



## Hatchetman

Headin to Atwood for some saugeyes and crappie....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

Came out of work and looked like it was snowing but my outside temperature said otherwise!
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Added two more to the (herd) today


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> Added two more to the (herd) today
> View attachment 470404


We’re going to have a name the beef contest pretty soon. LOL


----------



## fastwater

joekacz said:


> We’re going to have a name the beef contest pretty soon. LOL


Yep...ones name is T-bone...another ribeye...the shorter one is short rib.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Yep...ones name is T-bone...another ribeye...the shorter on short rib.


Don’t forget about hamburger...hotdogs etc


----------



## garhtr

Sirloin and Brisket and when is the Barbecue  
Enjoy !


----------



## G.lock

Marker?
How far out do you have to schedule your butcher.
Mine is about 18 months.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Came out of work and looked like it was snowing but my outside temperature said otherwise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Oh nooooo @A DODGE????


----------



## 1basshunter

Just now in my canal


----------



## MagicMarker

G.lock said:


> Marker?
> How far out do you have to schedule your butcher.
> Mine is about 18 months.


We do all ours ourselves. Not much harder little bigger than deer maybe a lot bigger 😁


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> We do all ours ourselves. Not much harder little bigger than deer maybe a lot bigger 😁


I woulda bet money you butcher your own.  Nothing like a thicker rib eye, er Porterhouse, er T bone, er strip.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> I woulda bet money you butcher your own.  Nothing like a thicker rib eye, er Porterhouse, er T bone, er strip.


I’m just too cheap to pay someone else to do something we can do ourselves


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 470417
> Just now in my canal


Why you look so happy? Or is that your game face?


----------



## 1basshunter

That sun was in my eyes not to happy with that


----------



## ditchdigger

MagicMarker said:


> From a log yesterday to a picnic table today
> View attachment 470276
> View attachment 470277
> View attachment 470278
> View attachment 470279


Talented!


----------



## joekacz

Good morning to all of you and “gitter done “ this A.M. ‘cause the P.M. is gonna get wet,that’s if you believe the ones that are wrong half the time and mistaken the rest. WOW! Easy Joe!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh nooooo @A DODGE????


Ya know it dont have any badge that says Dodge just RAM HEMI


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Brookville flea market this morning on the bike. Be back home by ten to try and get something accomplished. Get out and make the most of it


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Headed to Brookville flea market this morning on the bike. Be back home by ten to try and get something accomplished. Get out and make the most of it


Hey MM ,keep your eyes to the sky on your road trip this morning and stay dry.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Trying to yard work before the precipitation.
Good luck


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 470417
> Just now in my canal


GQ photo shoot???


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> That sun was in my eyes not to happy with that


I understand. Believe it or not, I had my fill of the sun yesterday. OGF might use that photo!


----------



## ress

Be great if OGF would change their banner and use that pic


----------



## MagicMarker

Two more picnic tables in the rough


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Two more picnic tables in the rough


You sure don't waste any daylight MM  
Good luck with your project.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a good day today.. we got some rain here yesterday water temperature was 10° cooler in my canal


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
More rain afternoon, hopefully you're fishing a.m.
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Thursday garage sale day. See if I can find a couple then work on something fun. Get out and make the most of it


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Rob, you seeing any cicadas out near buckeye yet? I'm hoping to get my kids out there if they get a hatch an get them on some top water catfishing


----------



## MagicMarker

In one of my food plots this morning


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Rob, you seeing any cicadas out near buckeye yet? I'm hoping to get my kids out there if they get a hatch an get them on some top water catfishing


One or two a day not big time as of yet


----------



## joekacz

Good morning, I think,to all of you out there.In case you didn’t know it’s starting to rain and it looks like a washout for the weekend. I feel bad for you working stiffs.Enjoy what you can.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Enjoy your day wherever it finds you.
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good (soggy) morning y'all. I have to get my drivers license renewed before next week. I'm hoping the rain keeps the line smaller. I'm taking my frog tog jacket just in case.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. With this warm and rain I can look out the back window and see the garden growing. Seems like the tomato plants are doubling in size every day. Couple even have quarter size tomato’s on them. Get out and have the best weekend you can


----------



## 1basshunter

Good late morning gentlemen, it’s the last day of kids in the schools 😢


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey y'all. Just back from the BMV. All I can say is, what an ordeal.
MM, nothing like a vine ripened tomato and a can of Texas bisquits. 
BH, summer vacation for you as well?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey y'all. Just back from the BMV. All I can say is, what an ordeal.
> MM, nothing like a vine ripened tomato and a can of Texas bisquits.
> BH, summer vacation for you as well?


No this is the time to get the big stuff done just in time for them to come back and Destroy everything.!!!!!! And then we laugh at the kids Parents they believe their precious kid would never do nothing like that and then we show them the video. Another priceless moment🤣🤣


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Last day on St Clair rain, wind 25mph ,and 47 degrees. Had a great week with the Son, and Grandson.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Lazy 8

Buckeye coastie said:


> Last day on St Clair rain, wind 25mph ,and 47 degrees. Had a great week with the Son, and Grandson.
> View attachment 470586
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


I hope you all caught all you wanted to.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Buckeye coastie

Lazy 8 said:


> I hope you all caught all you wanted to.


Yes keep over 60 bluegill above 8", 20 jumbo perch, and three walleye. Life is great when you spend a week with your son and grandson  enjoying the outdoors. The memories my grandson will have.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Beautiful Rob.....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Have a great weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. 47 here in Columbus with no sun. Enjoy your Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Morning all  sunny day in Michigan and chilly. Heading home to the Great state of OHIO. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## fastwater

^^^Load heavy for the trip through Detroit and...Have a safe trip.

Great late Mornin fellars.
Don't ever remember the furnace kickin on at the end of May before.
Good cool day to get a little wood cuttin done I reckon.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Two more picnic tables in the rough
> View attachment 470456


Here they are. One dimensional and one live edge


----------



## Lazy 8

Looking real good MM. Just need to put some Memorial Day cookout vittles on them.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Looking real good MM. Just need to put some Memorial Day cookout vittles on them.


That’s three of them. Took one to the cabin. These two are for sale on Craig’s list


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> That’s three of them. Took one to the cabin. These two are for sale on Craig’s list


You oughta buy or make a branding iron and brand 'em.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 470628


I love owls. Thanks BC.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> You oughta buy or make a branding iron and brand 'em.


That’s a great idea! Let me work on it


----------



## Daveo76

Looks like catfish for supper,,


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 470629


Hey Dave! A lot of owls are unassuming in looks. Fierce but docile looking. Not this guy. Beautiful.


----------



## joekacz

Things are drying up,strong winds are calming down and spring like temperatures are returning,enjoy the rest of the weekend and have fun.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning !
Looking like a beautiful day upcoming---- Enjoy it
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Not sure what I’m doing today but I’m sure as hell gonna do it!


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' and enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## Hatchetman

Headin to Pymatuning for a week of crappie, bass, and bluegill fishin.... 🐟 Hope the weather holds like it's supposed to....


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. Good luck to everybody with whatever you do today.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr




----------



## fastwater

^^^Amen!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^X2^^^


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^X2^^^


X3
Thank you to all the veterans on here as well!


----------



## Daveo76

Better taste,,,,


----------



## $diesel$

Let me know how you make out, MM. I'd be more than happy to make one for you, just let me know.
I never charge my OGF brothers, on the house.


----------



## MagicMarker

Thanks for the offer. I’ve got an idea in my head. I’ll try and do it myself first. Then if I don’t succeed I’ll reach out to you


----------



## Lazy 8

I love this place.


----------



## Lazy 8

I laugh everytime I read this.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Better taste,,,,
> View attachment 470665
> View attachment 470666


Beautiful. Thanks Daveo.


----------



## joekacz

Looks like the “BIG MAN “ upstairs is gonna give us a beautiful day today to enjoy the freedoms our fallen heroes gave their lives for,remember them today and always. GOD BLESS AMERICA ! Have a great day.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning and Happy Memorial Day.
Make it a good one.
Good luck !


----------



## $diesel$

Happy Memorial Day everyone!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make it a great one


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## ress

From my dad's 21 gun salute. God bless America









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

GREAT Memorial Day morning ya'll !
Have to work today till close. 
Raising/lowering Flag depending on shift is always a special occasion.
But tonight...lowering it will surely be extra humbling.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> GREAT Memorial Day morning ya'll !
> Have to work today till close.
> Raising/lowering Flag depending on shift is always a special occasion.
> But tonight...lowering it will surely be extra humbling.


Work? I was told you’re retired 🤔😁


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening gentlemen. I hope y’all had a great memorial day weekend mine was kind of a bummer but that’s a long story


----------



## ress

Great Day in Cincinnati. Taps and national anthem with a jet fly over was amazing









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Work? I was told you’re retired 🤔😁


He's only 39


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> He's only 39


I was born but Not yesterday..😁


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today and do something that you’re going to remember today


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Work? I was told you’re retired 🤔😁


I was retired but Rojo got him a Luciano Pavarotti record and listened to it and decided he wanted to take up singin lessons so I had to come up with the $ to send him out there to the 'big apple' to The Juilliard.
Went out there to watch him in one of them talent shows. After seein him perform...seems all that $ is bein well spent. Thinkin with his talent...he'll make it to the big time.
What do ya think?






Mornin fellars...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Hope everyone had a good weekend. Think I’ll get a few more things done this week and head to Tennessee next week to catch a striper


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Musta been a heck of a W/E--- I just woke up and it looks like I missed a good overcast morning of fishing. Better get them this evening big rain tomorrow.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Been a heck of a weekend for me as well. I have what I think to be a sinus infection. Had it since Friday. I feel drained. Sneezing and wheezing. I see my doc today.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well my doc found a lump or cyst or something in my throat she doesn't like. I get to have a CT scan. I'm getting ready to turn 66 and sometimes I feel like I'm 96.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks brother.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today!!!! Good luck lazy


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentleman and prayer sent Lazy.
Good luck


----------



## joekacz

The best to you Lazy! I know that all of us are saying or already said a prayer for you.Stay positive and good luck.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Not riding to the flea market this morning in the rain. Might go shopping today for two new rods to go with the two new stradic reels I’ve got coming Friday. Supposed to drop the bike off Friday morning to have new tires put on it again. It just turned 36000 miles only get about 12000 miles a set. Anyway get out and do something productive today


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody for the kind words and prayers. You all are great.


----------



## joekacz

Well here’s one for seniors to ponder,” the definition of senility is put an out of order sticker on your forehead and call it a day”.


----------



## $diesel$

Prayers are coming, my friend.

Just found out yesterday evening my old chocolate lab has cancer. I brought him home with me and i'm gonna let him live out his last few weeks right here with me and his buddy.
I'm broken freaking hearted over it, but i'm not gonna let them cut him to pieces at the end of his life. 😭


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Prayers are coming, my friend.
> 
> Just found out yesterday evening my old chocolate lab has cancer. I brought him home with me and i'm gonna let him live out his last few weeks right here with me and his buddy.
> I'm broken freaking hearted over it, but i'm not gonna let them cut him to pieces at the end of his life. 😭


Diesel, I've been there and done that and it's one of the hardest things in life to get thru. They love us unconditionally and it sounds like you do too.
I'll pray for comfort for the lab and understanding for you. Good luck my friend.


----------



## 1basshunter

Diesel, I’m truly sorry to hear that about your buddy. If there is anything that we can do for you just let us know.


----------



## ress

Best of luck Lazy. Wishing you all the best! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

^^^love it 1BH^^^
Here's another goodie...


----------



## MagicMarker

An add I saw on Craig’s list today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> An add I saw on Craig’s list today
> View attachment 470833


Lol. WTh


----------



## MagicMarker

11 days. Think your ready for an update


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> An add I saw on Craig’s list today
> View attachment 470833


They definitely flunked English 101


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Lazy good luck, you are in my prayers.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## T-180

You are in my prayers Lazy, hope everything comes out just fine. 

Tomorrow is another day, let's make the most of it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. The CT place hasn't even called me yet to schedule. I'm sure somewhere they're waiting for insurance to ok it. I just hope I know something next week.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> 11 days. Think your ready for an update


No kidding! It’s been 11 days for 12 days.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. The CT place hasn't even called me yet to schedule. I'm sure somewhere they're waiting for insurance to ok it. I just hope I know something next week.


Best of luck for good news UT!


----------



## fastwater

Praying for you lazy.
And sendin a few up for you, the family and the pup as well $diesel$.


----------



## $diesel$

Thanks, guys


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a great day for fishing so I’m going to call off and fish the day away


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Thursday garage sale day. There’s a bunch going on today gonna have to decide which direction I’m going. Sold a bunch lately and I’m low on inventory 😀. Get out and stay dry today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Enjoy these "cooler" days cause it gonna get hot and humid.


----------



## joekacz

Good corn and tomato growing weather with a little bit of help from Mother Nature thunder showers.


----------



## Lazy 8

Heat wave heading this way. It'll be 104 in Fargo, ND this weekend. Records will be broken.








Record Heat Moves from West to East - Videos from The Weather Channel


Meteorologist Domenica Davis breaks down what to expect through next week. - Videos from The Weather Channel | weather.com




weather.com


----------



## Saugeyefisher

A little dad brag
This little guy has gone 8 for 8 his last two games. Has made several good baseball plays in the field. Picks his teammates up when needed. And is always first to yell out how many outs and where the next play is to be made between batters. And seems to be having the time of his life every time we play...


----------



## ress

Looks like a future Reds player! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> A little dad brag
> This little guy has gone 8 for 8 his last two games. Has made several good baseball plays in the field. Picks his teammates up when needed. And is always first to yell out how many outs and where the next play is to be made between batters. And seems to be having the time of his life every time we play...
> View attachment 470869


Good for you Dad. Gotta be proud about that.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good luck lazy !


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good luck lazy !


Thanks brother. I've not heard from anybody about scheduling the scan. I'm playing the waiting game.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks brother. I've not heard from anybody about scheduling the scan. I'm playing the waiting game.


I pray all ends up well...


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks brother. I've not heard from anybody about scheduling the scan. I'm playing the waiting game.


If it’s anything like what I went through you’ll know the day before and in my case it was usually at the end of the day. Don’t worry they want their insurance money,that’s just the way it is. Good luck Lazy.


----------



## Lazy 8

joekacz said:


> If it’s anything like what I went through you’ll know the day before and in my case it was usually at the end of the day. Don’t worry they want their insurance money,that’s just the way it is. Good luck Lazy.


Thanks guys. I figure it's prolly the insurance company dragging their feet to give an approval of the scan.


----------



## Redheads

Good Luck Lazy.........your in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks brother. My Mom passed in the 90's but not before making me a believer in the power of prayer.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey...


----------



## Lazy 8

I...


----------



## Lazy 8

think...


----------



## Lazy 8

we're...


----------



## Lazy 8

getting...


----------



## Lazy 8

ready...


----------



## Lazy 8

to...


----------



## Lazy 8

turn...


----------



## Lazy 8

to...


----------



## Lazy 8

page...


----------



## Lazy 8

1300...


----------



## Lazy 8

if...


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm...


----------



## Lazy 8

not...


----------



## Lazy 8

mistaken...


----------



## Lazy 8

but...


----------



## Lazy 8

maybe....


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm...


----------



## Lazy 8

totally...


----------



## Lazy 8

off...


----------



## Lazy 8

my...


----------



## Lazy 8

ever...


----------



## Lazy 8

loving...


----------



## Lazy 8

rocker....


----------



## Lazy 8

can't...


----------



## Lazy 8

stop...


----------



## Lazy 8

now...


----------



## Lazy 8

Whoops, looks like I surpassed my goal. I also have over 26,000 posts. As my Dad used to say, that guy's windier than a sack full of a holes.


----------



## MagicMarker

Way to go Lazy. Somebody in Indiana would be proud of you 😀


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Way to go Lazy. Somebody in Indiana would be proud of you 😀


Or extremely jealous LOL good job Lazy


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Way to go Lazy. Somebody in Indiana would be proud of you 😀


Bobby Knight? Tell him lazy said hay.


----------



## 0utwest

Good luck Lazy Thoughts and Prayers sent .


----------



## Smitty82

We made it! Happy Friday!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Enjoy this day and the upcoming W/E
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Indiana is lurking every day


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Hope everything works out for you Lazy.....Thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Heading over to Troy Honda to put tires on bike this morning then auction later. Looks nice and sunny. Make it a good one


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Indiana is lurking every day


Fake news!!!!! 🤣 good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good "dry" morning everybody and thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## bobk

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 470889
> 
> 
> We made it! Happy Friday!


I think I looked like that last night. Darn Crown XO is delicious.


----------



## Lazy 8

Free fishing days in Ohio are the Fathers Day weekend.








Ohio’s free fishing days are this Father’s Day weekend


(WJW) — Grab that fishing pole and set a reminder in your calendar: Ohio’s free fishing days is this weekend! The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife announ…



fox8.com


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> I think I looked like that last night. Darn Crown XO is delicious.


So is xr


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> So is xr


Yes it is. I've only had it one time. Too expensive for a daily sipper. If I made the money you mods get paid I could buy it more often.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Yes it is. I've only had it one time. Too expensive for a daily sipper. *If I made the money you mods get paid I could buy it more often. *


Fellar down Logan way told me you had so much $ that the only reason you didn't have any more was cause you didn't have more pockets. 
You're the only fellar I ever knew that paid cash for a $140,000 boat knowin good and well he would have to build a new $100,000 building fer the sole purpose of putting the boat in.
Hey...when you gonna hit that shot lotto so's I can get that boat anyways???


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Fellar down Logan way told me you had so much $ that the only reason you didn't have any more was cause you didn't have more pockets.
> You're the only fellar I ever knew that paid cash for a $140,000 boat knowin good and well he would have to build a new $100,000 building fer the sole purpose of putting the boat in.
> Hey...when you gonna hit that shot lotto so's I can get that boat anyways???


And never put it in the water


----------



## 1basshunter

Yay bob, try is stuff


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Fellar down Logan way told me you had so much $ that the only reason you didn't have any more was cause you didn't have more pockets.
> You're the only fellar I ever knew that paid cash for a $140,000 boat knowin good and well he would have to build a new $100,000 building fer the sole purpose of putting the boat in.
> Hey...when you gonna hit that shot lotto so's I can get that boat anyways???


I called Dewine last week and tried to bribe him into pulling my name. I guess 5 bucks wasn't enough. The new building will be 200,00 the way lumber is going.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> And never put it in the water


I'm getting close. Cisco sent an email this morning and the tracks and rod holders have shipped.. Hoping to get it wet next weekend. It's going to hurt drilling all those holes in the new tub.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 470899
> Yay bob, try is stuff


I lost your address. Send it again and I'll be right over. Thanks for the offer


----------



## bobk




----------



## Smitty82

bobk said:


> View attachment 470912


🤣 real talk


----------



## Lazy 8

Good luck Tom and Stacy. I wish you fair weather, full live wells and cold beer.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> View attachment 470912


Ain't it the truth.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Looking like a perfect summer day, hopefully you're out enjoying it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mornin. I hope fastwater woke up


----------



## bassplayer

Gooood mornin'!!!! Time for some coffee!!!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mornin. I hope fastwater woke up


I don't think fastwater has been to sleep. 

Mornin fellars...


----------



## joekacz

I don't think that Fastwater knows where he's at. LOL Oh by the way gonna be able to see our youngest grandchild today coming in from St.Louis with my daughter and SIL.She's 15mos. old and we ,because of the Pandemic,have never held her yet.Thank God for facetime to allow us watch her grow and talk with us.Gonna have a fun and full week with 4 grandkid's. Life is good have a great day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Riding the bike to URBANA flea market and poor farmers flea market in fletcher today. New tires on bike were 700 dollars this time they just keep going up and up. Go getem Tom and Fasty. We’ll probably head to Tennessee Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## $diesel$

Thats a darn good time, hey, Joe?
I used to love having the grandkids when when they were young, even though they are all three girls.
We had them fish'n and hunting at a very early age.
My oldest grandaughter just graduated last week, and she's off to the U.S. Navy in two weeks.
Watch over her, Lord. 🙏


----------



## bassplayer

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Riding the bike to URBANA flea market and poor farmers flea market in fletcher today. New tires on bike were 700 dollars this time they just keep going up and up. Go getem Tom and Fasty. We’ll probably head to Tennessee Tuesday or Wednesday


Yep, them bike skins can get expensive!! How many miles do you get out of a set. When I got my bike a few years ago it had Dunlops and they only lasted a shade over 6K.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Thank the Lord for this beautiful weather. Y'all be careful out there.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day today it’s nice outside today Carmen and I are going out to look at some bass boats that she has looked up on the web


----------



## ress

Went to the pay lake yesterday. Had a big catfish on. Got him to the shore and fell into a pile off broken concrete trying to unhook him. Old guys don't do well falling. Got my arm and leg scaped up.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> I called Dewine last week and tried to bribe him into pulling my name. I guess 5 bucks wasn't enough. The new building will be 200,00 the way lumber is going.


According to some of the comments on here, instead of building it with lumber just use glass so we all can see that 140000 cash paid for boat. As a souvenir?😁


----------



## joekacz

ress said:


> Went to the pay lake yesterday. Had a big catfish on. Got him to the shore and fell into a pile off broken concrete trying to unhook him. Old guys don't do well falling. Got my arm and leg scaped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Now you got a good excuse for them ugly legs.......LOL


----------



## garhtr

ress said:


> Got my arm and leg scaped up


Ouch !
Hope that doesn't hurt as bad as it looks like it does.
Hope you heal up quickly !
Good luck !


----------



## MagicMarker

bassplayer said:


> Yep, them bike skins can get expensive!! How many miles do you get out of a set. When I got my bike a few years ago it had Dunlops and they only lasted a shade over 6K.


. Been getting bout 12000 a set


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> According to some of the comments on here, instead of building it with lumber just use glass so we all can see that 140000 cash paid for boat. As a souvenir?😁


I haven’t even seen the 140,000 boat.


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> Went to the pay lake yesterday. Had a big catfish on. Got him to the shore and fell into a pile off broken concrete trying to unhook him. Old guys don't do well falling. Got my arm and leg scaped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Ouch!


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 470947


I’m biting my tongue


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Day 1. To many toys out. We stayed in and got things together. Casted in the channfrom the bank....3 pike, 3 largemouth and 7 rock bass


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got some bobcat work to do this morning and a lumber order to get out today. Tom sounds like a good start to your trip. Everyone else have fun today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today !! Tom and fastwater hope that you guys have fun


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and do something fun and productive


----------



## $diesel$

Good morn'n, y'all. Heading for the shop to work on a couple of knives.
All ready fed the birds and watered the garden.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. 3/8" of rain yesterday and more heading this way from Cincy this morning. Rain barrel full.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Good morn'n, y'all. Heading for the shop to work on a couple of knives.


Knives? Did you say knives?


----------



## $diesel$

Nooooo, not me, brother!


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Nooooo, not me, brother!


I just like to see what you turn out.


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s been slow here for last couple days


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> It’s been slow here for last couple days


I guess nobody's got much to say? Maybe Fastie and Tommy will post up some fish pics?
I get my CT scan tomorrow. Am not looking forward to it.


----------



## Redheads

Lazy 8 said:


> I guess nobody's got much to say? Maybe Fastie and Tommy will post up some fish pics?
> I get my CT scan tomorrow. Am not looking forward to it.


Good luck Lazy you will be in our thoughts.

I get digitally violated tomorrow and im not looking forward to that either,if that makes you feel any better


----------



## MagicMarker

Got a sick steer at the farm. My trip to Tennessee is on hold till he gets better or kicks the bucket. Vet gave him an IV Got over 400 dollars in vet fees so far on a 400 dollar calf


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Redheads said:


> Good luck Lazy you will be in our thoughts.
> 
> I get digitally violated tomorrow and im not looking forward to that either,if that makes you feel any better


Thanks Red. Yea, you're knee deep in the day before prep which I think is worse than the actual procedure. When Mom passed in '96 of Stage 4 colon cancer, I'll look forward to a procedure every 3 years of my life. Polyps or not. I've had 7 and look forward to another one next year. 



MagicMarker said:


> Got a sick steer at the farm. My trip to Tennessee is on hold till he gets better or kicks the bucket. Vet gave him an IV Got over 400 dollars in vet fees so far on a 400 dollar calf


So sorry to hear about that MM. I hope the little fellers health turns around.


----------



## G.lock

Redheads said:


> Good luck Lazy you will be in our thoughts.
> 
> I get digitally violated tomorrow and im not looking forward to that either,if that makes you feel any better


When the Doc told me it was time for a digital prostate exam I was like "cool, computerized now". He laughed, waved his finger at me and said "the other digit".


----------



## Lazy 8

G.lock said:


> When the Doc told me it was time for a digital prostate exam I was like "cool, computerized now". He laughed, waved his finger at me and said "the other digit".


I had been seeing a female doc for a few years before she gave me my first digital exam. After it was over and she came back in the room I said, doc, may I call you Nadine now? She smiled and blew it off.


----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> Got a sick steer at the farm. My trip to Tennessee is on hold till he gets better or kicks the bucket. Vet gave him an IV Got over 400 dollars in vet fees so far on a 400 dollar calf


I feel for ya, mm. Vet fees are getting out of hand.
It cost my $700 the other night for a sonogram and an x ray on my old lab.
She told me he has cancer, but he seems like he's back to normal 5 days later.
I hope she misdiagnosed him.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I got one and a quarter inches of rain in my back yard yesterday. 70% chance today. Don't need anymore now.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen .
Fished most of the nite so I slept in, as I get older I have a tougher time getting started on 2 hrs of sleep - lotsa coffee helps.
We got some down pours yesterday but they were brief and the river was perfect.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## ress

3/4 " of rain here. See more coming on radar right now. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

All dry here so far. Hope it stays that way. Playing the only team that beat us so far this year tonight. My son's super pumped. Just got done pitching him foam golf balls to hit.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> mi
> Just got done pitching him foam golf balls to hit.


Is his casting as good as his swinging ???  
Good luck with the game.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> Is his casting as good as his swinging ???
> Good luck with the game.


Haha I wish. He will fish. But I think it's more to make dad happy. My daughter tho,she can cast with the best of them.


----------



## Daveo76

Almost 2 inches of rain here this evening and flooding here in P town. Gonna be another bout of the high Big Mighty O


----------



## 1basshunter

Good hump day gentlemen. Unless you’re my boss apparently he believes every day is hump day 🤪


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Looks like a wash out here, been raining pretty steady for awhile.
Hopefully the rivers will be good for the W/E  
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got the herd fed this morning and on the road south. Everybody have a good day today. Gonna surprise my buddy down there with some new rods and reels. I fish out of his boat and stay at his lake house and he won’t take a dime for it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I think we're all in the same boat with this rain.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Hope everyone has a Great day.
Enjoy n Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. This place is deserted. I hope everybody is out catching all the fish they want.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Fished overnight. Caught five hybrid stripers. Few whitebass. And had huge walleye to the surface. Caught them from floating covered docks. Rain off an off whole time so far. Haven’t taken the boat out. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Buckeye coastie

Good day all. Hope everyone is doing well, and staying dry. The monsoon week is about over.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## ress

Barley a drop here in the past two days. a town 11 miles away has had two plus inches in the same time frame

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good day gentlemen, hope you all are doing well today we got a new maintenance boss today!!! He has Absolutely no experience in maintenance but he a friend of the superintendent 🤪


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Good day gentlemen, hope you all are doing well today we got a new maintenance boss today!!! He has Absolutely no experience in maintenance but he a friend of the superintendent 🤪


Thought you were the boss?🤔


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m the lead!!! They have offered it to me a lot of times. But I’m not interested in doing that 🤪 I would have to come in for alarms and any other emergencies and be on call 24/7 with out the overtime pay 💰 if they call me I can say no or take the Minimum call-in pay of six hours even if it only takes 10 minutes to do the job. Plus I would only get two weeks of vacation each year. And right now I get 2 vacation days a month that accumulates over the lifetime that I would be there +1.5 days of a sick days that accumulates til the day I retire and they pay All the unused vacation and sick days out when you retire also I get five personal days a year that I can use whenever I want.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> I’m the lead!!! They have offered it to me a lot of times. But I’m not interested in doing that 🤪 I would have to come in for alarms and any other emergencies and be on call 24/7 with out the overtime pay 💰 if they call me I can say no or take the Minimum call-in pay of six hours even if it only takes 10 minutes to do the job. Plus I would only get two weeks of vacation each year. And right now I get 2 vacation days a month that accumulates over the lifetime that I would be there +1.5 days of a sick days that accumulates til the day I retire and they pay All the unused vacation and sick days out when you retire also I get five personal days a year that I can use whenever I want.


So are you at least the boss at home😁


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> So are you at least the boss at home😁


Not at all I think my dogs or higher up according to my wife 🤣


----------



## ress

Same here. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Sorry guys can't stop bragging. This had been so fun. 
Tonight I get the text. Game cancelled due to muddy fields. I text back "oh c'mon there not that bad I'm here getting it lined up now". 
Couple other coaches chime in. As I wait I tell my son the games cancelled. He had to hold back tears. I told him we'd go hit balls at the field. He was ok with that.buy the time we get set up to hit Guy in charge makes some calls an gets us a good field a few miles down the road. Cooper is pumped up. Ends up making a 3rd out catch on a good hit line drive. Then hits the ball hard an gets on base 6 times. 3 doubles and a triple. Legit with no errors. 
And brings in the winning runs in the 5th inning(he hit multiple times one inning we only had 6 batters). 
I realize this is just coach pitch. And it's gonna be a ruff transition to kid pitch but I think he's got it in him. And best of all he asks me every single day to throw baseball,hit practice balls. Or practice his pitching wind up. I couldn't be happier for him. And I'll admit I'm probably having more fun then him. By far the funnest thing we've ever done together. We are all signed up for fall baseball. It will be kid pitch and he is super excited!


----------



## Lazy 8

How sweet it is. Good job Dad.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Can’t let it go


----------



## M R DUCKS

While it’s this close


----------



## M R DUCKS

Not really a ....


----------



## Lazy 8

Love the pic you snipe hunter! Jolly good.
If'n it weren't for you, I wouldn't of gotten 25,000


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I use that Gentlemen term loosely. I hope y’all have a great day today’s Friday I’m not gonna get too busy basically I’m gonna screw off all day🙃I have to break the new boss in properly


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got up at three to catch bait. Put one line in while catching bait. Caught and released four hybrids. Getting light out now so headed out in the boat


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen !
A few Errands n a trip to Cosco a.m. but hope to be fishing later. It's nice and overcast here and I feel like I missed out on a Great morning on the river.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Got up at three to catch bait. Put one line in while catching bait. Caught and released four hybrids. Getting light out now so headed out in the boat
> View attachment 471189
> View attachment 471190


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, I use that Gentlemen term loosely. I hope y’all have a great day today’s Friday I’m not gonna get too busy basically I’m gonna screw off all day🙃I have to break the new boss in properly


Make sure he knows about the afternoon siesta's. 


garhtr said:


> Good Morning gentlemen !
> A few Errands n a trip to Cosco a.m. but hope to be fishing later. It's nice and overcast here and I feel like I missed out on a Great morning on the river.
> Good luck and Good fishing


Cool front coming in tomorrow. Oughta be good fishing. 


MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 471193
> View attachment 471194


Don't catch 'em all MM.


----------



## joekacz

garhtr said:


> Good Morning gentlemen !
> A few Errands n a trip to Cosco a.m. but hope to be fishing later. It's nice and overcast here and I feel like I missed out on a Great morning on the river.
> Good luck and Good fishing


While you’re there could you pick me up some of those raspberry crumble top cookies? They are the best “ole people “ cookies with coffee in the morning. If you haven’t tried them yet you should. And have a great day!


----------



## garhtr

joekacz said:


> raspberry crumble top cookies?


Will do !
I love raspberrys so I'll try- em out.
Enjoy


----------



## Hatchetman

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 471193
> View attachment 471194



MM....Do you keep any of those hybrids for eating? If so, are they any good? Never kept any, do like an occasional white bass though...


----------



## garhtr

Hatchetman said:


> .Do you keep any of those hybrids for eating


Not sure about MM but I eat a couple every year and think they're very good, white flakey flesh with a mild taste very similar to Wbss. I like to get them on ice immediately and trim the dark or red meat from fillets. Taken care of properly (Imo) they are as good as àny freshwater fish.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Hatchetman said:


> MM....Do you keep any of those hybrids for eating? If so, are they any good? Never kept any, do like an occasional white bass though...


Fillet them zipper them like walleye and they’re good


----------



## MagicMarker

For you smallmouth guys. Bigger one didn’t get netted


----------



## Saugeyefisher

MagicMarker said:


> For you smallmouth guys. Bigger one didn’t get netted
> View attachment 471208


That's good eating size!😅


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeyefisher said:


> That's good eating size!😅


He went back


----------



## Burkcarp1

I think they are getting out of hand.......😏


----------



## Hatchetman

garhtr said:


> Not sure about MM but I eat a couple every year and think they're very good, white flakey flesh with a mild taste very similar to Wbss. I like to get them on ice immediately and trim the dark or red meat from fillets. Taken care of properly (Imo) they are as good as àny freshwater fish.
> Good luck and good fishing



Have caught hundreds of em but never kept any....until now, gonna give em a try....Thanks


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, have a good day today! I’m going fishing with some guys from my work today.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning gents, Looks like a great day to go fishing!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
It is looking good out there- --- Good luck n good fishing


----------



## joekacz

Good morning gentlemen and I use the term loosely,it’s the weekend for a lot of you working stiffs so get out and enjoy it! For the rest of us our weekend starts on Mondays ..... usually... so go out and catch the crap out of them today and tomorrow!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. I’m back home for a few days and headed back down Wednesday to Friday again. Brother in law has an old house trailer on his place not being used for years that the county has been on his case to get rid of. My son and I are gonna help him make it disappear next few days. Should be fun to take the mini track hoe over and rip it apart. Take metal to scrap yard. Burn what we can and haul rest to landfill. Thinking bout new bridge at farm over creek with trailer frame. Good luck to everyone else out


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!!! Gonna catch up on yard work if we don't get anymore rain


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Make today the best day of your life.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it was a nice day on the water today we all got fish today some nice size ones but a lot of little ones a lot of them.


----------



## MagicMarker

Got started on the trailer today


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> Got started on the trailer today
> View attachment 471251
> View attachment 471252
> View attachment 471253
> View attachment 471254


Do you ever wonder that what you’re dismantling was brand new at one time....


----------



## ress

Looks fun mm

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Have a Great Day n enjoy it all.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## joekacz

Looks like a few thunder boomers are looming along the north shore this morning. Wait them out and go get some of those big walleye. Stay safe and enjoy a great day. Keep your eye on the sky.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make the most of it


----------



## ress

Dang it's humid! If your a car guy, and you must be to be able to get the humor, go to YouTube and watch "vise grip garage". Latest adventure is halarious. Been watching Derek for about 6 months and even bought a window decal. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' guys!!!


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> View attachment 471283


Thanks Bob. I see you found paradise.


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> View attachment 471283


Hey it’s gonna get wet. 😀👍


----------



## MagicMarker

Trail maintenance bought this trail mower couple years ago for 50 dollars at a garage sale


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


>


Easier to use than a weather rock!


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Easier to use than a weather rock!


Bricks fer sail.....cheep! Gottum off of ol' Ernest T.


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Got started on the trailer today
> View attachment 471251
> View attachment 471252
> View attachment 471253
> View attachment 471254


MM, I’m very disappointed in you now!!! Poor old uncle Sherman and his hole family could have used it and you guys could have bonded together!!!! But it’s to late now 🤪


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> MM, I’m very disappointed in you now!!! Poor old uncle Sherman and his hole family could have used it and you guys could have bonded together!!!! But it’s to late now 🤪


Now I feel bad. (Not)


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> MM, I’m very disappointed in you now!!! Poor old uncle Sherman and his hole family could have used it and you guys could have bonded together!!!! But it’s to late now 🤪


Good point BH. May have saved Sherms neighbor a few meals as well.
They could have bonded together whilst Sherm was snatching them monster bass out of MM's pond and at the same time telling MM it's weed choked .


----------



## Lazy 8

That's hilarious Fastwawa. Welcome back!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I taking Friday off for some fishing time with a friend!!!!! So it’s only a 4 day week for me


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Landfill opens at 8 this morning so will be taking a few dump trailer loads there today. Gonna try to get most of trailer done so we can head back to Tennessee Wednesday again. Bob I saw your boat picture but no fish pictures care to explain 😁 everyone else get out and do something fun today


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Landfill opens at 8 this morning so will be taking a few dump trailer loads there today. Gonna try to get most of trailer done so we can head back to Tennessee Wednesday again. Bob I saw your boat picture but no fish pictures care to explain 😁 everyone else get out and do something fun today


Lol, I’ll try to remember to take a picture of the cooler tonight. The fish are all on ice. Too tired last night to cut them up by the time we got the boat back into the garage. That’s a chore in itself right now.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> That's hilarious Fastwawa. Welcome back!


Thanks lazy!
Had a GREAT trip.
Still waiting on G-son to send me the pics so I can post a few.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Take advantage of 15 hrs of daylight today.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Good morning  Gents. 
Enjoy the cooler dry day.


Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Got started on the trailer today
> View attachment 471251
> View attachment 471252
> View attachment 471253
> View attachment 471254


Progress on trailer


----------



## Lazy 8

The nothingness looks better than before.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> The fish are all on ice. Too tired last night to cut them up


I'd certainly be more than glad to clean them for you, just happen to have plenty off peanut oil, flour n bread crumbs also  
Enjoy !


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> I'd certainly be more than glad to clean them for you, just happen to have plenty off peanut oil, flour n bread crumbs also
> Enjoy !


You forgot to tell him that you are a master fry cook also


----------



## 1basshunter

Fun fact about me!!! I have never eaten a fish that I have caught but I have filleted them up for neighbors or gave them to friends that I am fishing with


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> I have never eaten a fish that I have caught


That is incredible but honestly I kill and eat very few and probably wouldn't eat any but the wife loves fresh fish ---- prepared any method.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Lazy 8

Ain't nothing like a cast iron skillet full of some breaded crappie's frying in bacon grease. Another skillet full of fried taties. That'll make you wanna slap your mammy.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Ain't nothing like a cast iron skillet full of some breaded crappie's frying in bacon grease


No doubt about that but I hate to lose fishing time cleaning n cooking--- we'd eat a lot lot more fish if the wife would only learn how to clean-em--- but that only happens in my dreams 😕
Good luck n good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

Ewe know what I mean?


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> I'd certainly be more than glad to clean them for you, just happen to have plenty off peanut oil, flour n bread crumbs also
> Enjoy !


I’d certainly be happy to cook some with ya. Stop on over some time.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Ewe know what I mean?


That’s so wrong.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Landfill opens at 8 this morning so will be taking a few dump trailer loads there today. Gonna try to get most of trailer done so we can head back to Tennessee Wednesday again. Bob I saw your boat picture but no fish pictures care to explain 😁 everyone else get out and do something fun today


Here ya go MM.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> That’s so wrong.


Tell the truth....ur still laughing.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Tell the truth....ur still laughing.


I confess


----------



## joekacz

bobk said:


> I confess


Sheep lie….!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Hello gentlemen it’s a nice day today and make sure you thank God for the day. Hay lazy you should start a sheep ranch. Make a petting zoo out of it


----------



## 1basshunter

joekacz said:


> Sheep lie….!!


Just don’t let lazy know that 🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Took one big load to scrap yard and three to landfill yesterday. Gonna cut up the trailer frame and move it today and haul a final cleanup load to landfill and I’m done. Ready to head to Tennessee tomorrow. Get out and make the most of it today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Heading out to physical therapy. Enjoy your day.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars. 
Every day is a true Blessing...but looks like a few extra beautiful days ahead for us weather wise.
Get out and enjoy em...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Coopers streak ended at 22 hits in a row tonight. After he struck out he smiled looked at the kid on deck an said hit a good one for me KJ! Went out in the field an made a great play. He went 1-3 tonight in a tie ball game.


----------



## bobk

Saugeyefisher said:


> Coopers streak ended at 22 hits in a row tonight. After he struck out he smiled looked at the kid on deck an said hit a good one for me KJ! Went out in the field an made a great play. He went 1-3 tonight in a tie ball game.


Good for him. That’s a heck of a streak. What a positive attitude.


----------



## ress

Good coaching. And Dad..... 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> Coopers streak ended at 22 hits in a row tonight. After he struck out he smiled looked at the kid on deck an said hit a good one for me KJ! Went out in the field an made a great play. He went 1-3 tonight in a tie ball game.


Congrats to him on fantastic streak.
You guys are making some GREAT memories together...enjoy!!!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Hope you're out enjoying this magnificent day.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna get the steers fed and taken care of stop at the bank and head to Tennessee bout 930 this morning. Taking my brother along on this trip to see if he can catch one. For those still working better days are coming called Saturday and Sunday. Get out and have a good one


----------



## joekacz

MM have a safe trip and a great time.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Gorgeous day on tap for today. Summer officially arrives this Sunday!


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Gorgeous day on tap for today. Summer officially arrives this Sunday!


As it should….it will be Father’s Day! But until then enjoy this spring like weather….finally.


----------



## ress

I get a new daughter Saturday for Father's Day! Youngest son getting married! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all!
Congrats to family and son ress.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^x2 congrats^^^


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon guys, hope you all have a great day today. I have to put in a starter on my pontoon just got in in 276$ for it and there is no gold on it 😂


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon guys, hope you all have a great day today. I have to put in a starter on my pontoon just got in in 276$ for it and there is no gold on it 😂


Ouch! I hate replacing anything like that on anything if it doesn't make it go faster.
A starter will make it go, just not faster.


----------



## ress

Going out on the big pond with a buddy tomorrow. Looks like a beautiful day. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Ouch! I hate replacing anything like that on anything if it doesn't make it go faster.
> A starter will make it go, just not faster.


I was not in love with the fact of paying that price for it!!!! But with out it all it will do is float and not in to paddling around the lake in a pontoon 🤪


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Made it down here and got out to fish 6 to 9 pm last night. 7 stripers 1 smallmouth and a catfish


----------



## MagicMarker

Headed out now to catch bait for today


----------



## joekacz

Enjoy yourselves and stay safe.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Nice fish MM have a great day fishing
Everyone enjoy this beautiful day
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day today!!! Nice fish MM


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Beautiful day today and not so much tomorrow. WX man just said severe thunderstorms, 40-60 mph winds and possible tornados.
Better batten down the hatches tomorrow.


----------



## 1basshunter

Only


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy


----------



## 1basshunter

Or


----------



## 1basshunter

Maybe


----------



## 1basshunter

Fastwater


----------



## 1basshunter

Can


----------



## 1basshunter

Stop


----------



## 1basshunter

Me


----------



## 1basshunter

Got it


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Got it


What did ya get?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Beautiful day today and not so much tomorrow. WX man just said severe thunderstorms, 40-60 mph winds and possible tornados.
> Better batten down the hatches tomorrow.


I guess I better get the tomatoes tied to the stakes tonight.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Yoos got some serious security on them there maters


----------



## MagicMarker

Another banner morning. Caught and released 15-16 before 11am. Not sure if we’ll fish this evening but will get back at it catching bait and fishing till bout ten tomorrow morning before heading home


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> What did ya get?


Lazy gave me your boat 🤣 thanks lazy 👍


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Another banner morning. Caught and released 15-16 before 11am. Not sure if we’ll fish this evening but will get back at it catching bait and fishing till bout ten tomorrow morning before heading home
> View attachment 471479
> View attachment 471480
> View attachment 471481
> View attachment 471482


Nice job MM!


1basshunter said:


> Lazy gave me your boat 🤣 thanks lazy 👍


Good job on the sniping.
Which boat was that? The one Tom never gave me?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Nice job MM!
> 
> Good job on the sniping.
> Which boat was that? The one Tom never gave me?


Bobk he is bringing over tomorrow morning thanks again lazy 🤪


----------



## M R DUCKS

1basshunter....
 I get it....


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Bobk he is bringing over tomorrow morning thanks again lazy 🤪


The garage is still open. When is he coming to get it? 😳


----------



## bobk

M R DUCKS said:


> Yoos got some serious security on them there maters


Got to be careful with them 4 legged vermin’s


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a great day for fishing!!!! I’m taking the day off and some of the other maintenance guys are also to go fishing on the boat today. I’ve been getting a lot of dink eyes as of lately with some nice ones mixed in as well. And the cat have been playing nicely.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars!
Good luck today BH. 
School those fellars well on them eyes.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Catching bait early and fishing till 10


----------



## Smitty82

Happy Friday!


----------



## MagicMarker

They’re biting


----------



## fastwater

Get em MM...


----------



## MagicMarker

Caught 12 so far and a several smallmouth


----------



## fastwater

You guys drifting or trolling?


----------



## MagicMarker

Spot lock with alewives 20 ft down. Mark a school and sit on them


----------



## fastwater

Great info MM...thanks!
Again...put the smack down on em...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

MagicMarker said:


> They’re biting
> View attachment 471527
> View attachment 471528
> View attachment 471529
> View attachment 471532
> View attachment 471533


Nice!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Great job MM! Looking real good.
Good luck BH. Have fun. I'm confused as to which boat I'm bringing. Is this the one that Tom said he'd give me but never gave to me? 
Because I don't know where that one is.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Those are some great fish MM and the weather looks perfect, Enjoy. (I know you are  )
Everyone have a Great Day
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Two regular season games left for coach pitch an the next one is against the a-hole coach who wouldn't say good game after he loss🤦..... So it'd be nice to lay it on him I lm not gonna lie😅... 
Cooper enjoying some Wendy's after last night's great game


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> Two regular season games left


Hope the Rain misses you guys.
Good luck and Have Fun !


----------



## Lazy 8

Thunder and lightning in Columbus now.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

We’re back home to the rain and storms. We caught 14 stripers this morning along with 6 smallmouth a walleye and a catfish making a total of 38 stripers caught and released in three days except only three we couldn’t release because they swallowed hook. Brought back home a box of Grainger county vine ripened tomatoes too had bacon tomato sandwiches tonight 😀


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> We’re back home to the rain and storms. We caught 14 stripers this morning along with 6 smallmouth a walleye and a catfish making a total of 38 stripers caught and released in three days except only three we couldn’t release because they swallowed hook. Brought back home a box of Grainger county vine ripened tomatoes too had bacon tomato sandwiches tonight 😀
> View attachment 471579


I had the exact same thing for supper. But my maters were Brandywines. On buttered toast?


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' guys, enjoy the weekend!!! It's been a long week


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, Carmen and I are going to the big lake today and check let on the put-in bay house..


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Saturday again. Still raining. Got a lumber order to cut after while not much else to do today. Get out and make the most of it


----------



## garhtr

Still coming down here and unfortunately my fav river jumped up a tad








Looks like a few days off for this river rat.
Might try a pond with some top-water if things calm down soon.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## ress

I'm going to be at pib all day Monday, I'll check your place for you, save you a trip

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Praise the Lord. I want to thank everybody that prayed for me. After a CT scan and a needle biopsy, that swollen place in my neck came back as benign. I have a follow up appt with my dr. this coming week about that and a lesion on the back of my tongue. Just something else to worry about. Hopefully it's nothing.
Also, I started back to work yesterday and still going to PT for my shoulder.
Have a great day!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Looks like will get about an hours worth of light rain just south east of c-bus. 
They called my daughter's noon softball game over it. Funny thing is. Will be there at noon doing BP on a perfectly fine softball field 🤦. cancelled game #5 so far. And all but one of them could of safely been played. 
Oh well. More fishing time for me!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Oh and happy father's day weekend father's,grandfather's,and father like figures!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> Oh and happy father's day weekend father's,grandfather's,and father like figures!


Along with Fathers Day, SUMMER officially begins tomorrow! It's a double whammy.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Along with Fathers Day, SUMMER officially begins tomorrow! It's a double whammy.


Triple Whammy here--- wife's birthday too.
She's mad because it fell on father's day  
Everyone enjoy n Good luck


----------



## 1basshunter

Well Carmen and I checked in on the big lake home today then we went to go on a boat ride called goodtime 3 glad they serve alcohol on it would have boring as a get out!!!!


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Well Carmen and I checked in on the big lake home today then we went to go on a boat ride called goodtime 3 glad they serve alcohol on it would have boring as a get out!!!!


Hope you had a great time and didn't fall overboard.
Don't forget to say hi to that good looking live in housekeeper you have for me too.
Last time I stopped in to check on the place she was sunbathing alongside that new pool you had installed.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Hope you had a great time and didn't fall overboard.
> Don't forget to say hi to that good looking live in housekeeper you have for me too.
> Last time I stopped in to check on the place she was sunbathing alongside that new pool you had installed. She’s something to look at 👀


----------



## fastwater

^^^You're right...she is most definitely something to look at and has the most beautiful full body tan I've ever seen. I asked her If'n she ever thought about auditioning for a Banana Boat suntan lotion commercial.
And you can bet that when Mrs BH shows up she wears more than what she had on that day.
Just to let you know...she's an excellent bartender as well and shakes up a GREAT poolside Long Island ice tea.
Heck...after two of them...was forced to take a nap in the boat house before getting back on the water.
By the way...thanks for gettin the AC fixed in the boathouse.


----------



## joekacz

And a Happy Father’s Day to all you lugs out there and enjoy what’s looking like is going to be a great weather day today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Think I’ll take the day off and do something fun. You all do the same


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen, just got done putting on the starter on the boat and a new pee line hose. Nothing better than doing it in 90° weather!! Fastwater and the rest of the big lake guys your always welcome at the lake house and like fastwater said there a full bar with good Liquor and beer help yourself


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Bout time to get the hickory boards ready for the loft floor in cabin. They’re dry enough to plane down. Bob, good luck at Erie today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day today. And Bob if you get a chance today stop by my lake house and drink a little bit!!!


----------



## ress

Small Craft Advisiery on the mother lake today. We'll be on Miller Ferry at 11 then again around 6, should not be a issue with that beast!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Rivers still a mess so I'll use the day for yard n errands-- hopeful for tomorrow.
Enjoy your day n Good luck


----------



## MagicMarker

Got the hickory flooring planed and ready to go in cabin


----------



## bobk

Thanks MM, I’ll do my best to get into the cabinet bh! Everyone enjoy the day.


MagicMarker said:


> Got the hickory flooring planed and ready to go in cabin
> View attachment 471743
> View attachment 471744


that’s good looking flooring


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Rivers still up so I'm Going to treat the Misses to breakfast at B Evans and earn a few brownie points and maybe stop by the local antique mall.
Good luck n good fishing.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today!! And for us working guys remember that you’re pad by the hr not by the amount of work so slow down and take it easy


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Neighbor wants a few big rocks moved out of their yard says they’re tired of mowing around them. Told them I’d try to do it today. Looks like good weather today and tomorrow get out and enjoy it


----------



## ress

Nice day yesterday. Not crowded at all.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Mornin derailer brethren.
This morning my body looked at the today's 'to do' list my mind had in store...body tapped mind on the shoulder and said "homeboy...you better realize"
Gonna be a cool, low humidity,breezy day today...get out and get er done...


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Did someone bann Saugeye Tom, or did he take a wrong turn and end up in Canada??
Most quiet i have ever seen him.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

NewbreedFishing said:


> Did someone bann Saugeye Tom, or did he take a wrong turn and end up in Canada??
> Most quiet i have ever seen him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The last time I talked to him he said he was going to Illinois to see and old friend


----------



## ress

That's what they all say

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> The last time I talked to him he said he was going to Illinois to see and old friend


You sure it wasn’t Indiana? Muncie? Just asking for a friend 😁


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> You sure it wasn’t Indiana? Muncie? Just asking for a friend 😁


I’m thinking that you are right and I was drinking a little bit to much


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> You sure it wasn’t Indiana? Muncie? Just asking for a friend 😁


🤔😬


----------



## G.lock

There's a federal lock up in Marion Illinois!
Did ST get caught with a bunch of Lazy's seeds?


----------



## bobk

G.lock said:


> There's a federal lock up in Marion Illinois!
> Did ST get caught with a bunch of Lazy's seeds?


I think Lazy got into the seeds himself. He’s mia


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> I’m thinking that you are right and I was drinking a little bit to much


You are all out of crown at the lake house. Sorry about that.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> You are all out of crown at the lake house. Sorry about that.


 
Now that's a real emergency since ST and I plan on going up there in a few weeks.
Did you leave the key in its normal spot?
If so...I'll have a couple cases delivered from The Beverage Depot...


----------



## 1basshunter

I’ll order more no worries


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Brookville flea market this morning. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today. Hey fastwater any updates on Tom and his buddy are they bonding ? He needs to stop eating them seeds from lazy!!!!


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Now that's a real emergency since ST and I plan on going up there in a few weeks.
> Did you leave the key in its normal spot?
> If so...I'll have a couple cases delivered from The Beverage Depot...


Boy did I screw up. The key is in my pocket. We are getting ready to launch the boat in Lorain. After we fish for a while I’ll run over there and drop of the key. Sure glad I filled the boat! 
2 bottles with me bh I’ll relaxed what the wife drank🤫

everyone have a good day.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Still looking at high river levels here but I guess I can find some yard work to do since it's so nice out.
Enjoy N good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
What a GREAT Mornin we have been Blessed with this morning.
Headed up shortly to neighbor's that are going to build another house on their property this fall.
Have an estimate of 60-80 trees that have to come down. 
Guess what yours truly will be doing the rest of the summer...



1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today. *Hey fastwater any updates on Tom *and his buddy are they bonding ? He needs to stop eating them seeds from lazy!!!!


Not going to get too deep into ST's business...will go as far as to say he has fallen into some veery good fortune and most likely busy taking care of all formalities concerning that.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

So he has accepted that new job modeling thongs for AdamandEve.com?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> So he has accepted that new job modeling thongs for AdamandEve.com?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lol...can't answer that one for sure.
But will say that he may end up owning AdamandEve before it's over.
If that happens...I'd bet the name will change to STandEve...


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Lol...can't answer that one for sure.
> But will say that he may end up owning AdamandEve before it's over.
> If that happens...I'd bet the name will change to STandEve...


And he’s in Indiana letting his old pal in on his good fortune 😀


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> And he’s in Indiana letting his old pal in on his good fortune 😀


Not touchin that one...
But most likely dealin with a certain person up in that 'state up north' where his good fortune bequeathed him...


----------



## MagicMarker

Got my first tomato out of the garden. It’s just a tommytoe but it counts. Also took pictures of cantaloupe and watermelon


----------



## bobk

NewbreedFishing said:


> So he has accepted that new job modeling thongs for AdamandEve.com?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> It’s just a tommytoe but it counts


Tommytoes, don't hear that often but that's what I always have called them, now people call them cherry tomatoes--- guess they don't want to offend anyone named Tommy  
Enjoy n good luck !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

So. I just wanted to see If anyone would miss me Mitch...it worked and the taxes were bad on this one


----------



## MagicMarker

Welcome back Tom. And how is your Hoosier buddy doing?


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen !
Shaping up to be a beautiful day ---Enjoy it !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day today!!! Working sucks


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday. Headed to arcanum and Gettysburg’s this morning. Added two more steers to the herd Tuesday and if anyone needs some zucchini my plants are loaded


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday. Headed to arcanum and Gettysburg’s this morning. Added two more steers to the herd Tuesday and if anyone needs some zucchini my plants are loaded
> View attachment 471871
> View attachment 471872


Morning folks. Last day of fishing then heading home. Dang vacation goes fast. Everyone enjoy the day. BH be careful on that ladder😬


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Welcome back Tom. And how is your Hoosier buddy doing?


guess we will bring him back


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> guess we will bring him back


Ya...MM is lookin for a new fishin/huntin partner.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Ya...MM is lookin for a new fishin/huntin partner.


Hay Stacy, believe it or not I just got done putting in a buddy bench At Taylor Rd., Elementary maybe you or I could have Tom and Sherman sit there and we could take their picture together.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Hay Stacy, believe it or not I just got done putting in a buddy bench At Taylor Rd., Elementary maybe you or I could have Tom and Sherman sit there and we could take their picture together.


Don't know If'n we will be able to arrange that...with Sherms busy fishin schedule he has at MM's and BK's.
I'm bettin since BK got his Erie captains license he's prolly lookin for a first mate to go with him on his charters.
Thinkin it would be a match made in Heaven!
Thought???


----------



## MagicMarker

Had a good morning at the garage sales. Back seat is full of small stuff. By the way I for one missed the everyday life and times of our old friend


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Kicking a guy that can't kick back anymore... C'mon guys your better then that. 
Tom, how's he doing?🤣


----------



## Bprice1031

Damn, I just figured out who you all are talking about. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Bprice1031 said:


> Damn, I just figured out who you all are talking about. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


So what your telling us is. Now you’re up to speed 🤪


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> So what your telling us is. Now you’re up to speed 🤪


Yep


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I kind of thought the same thing at first. But had a feeling he was lurking somewhere and had a feeling he was in contact with some of the members.
And just from talking to the guys on here or phone or lake,I know there a good group of guys that wouldn't truly kick a horse why it's down. There just not like that. They'll help the horse up though that's for sure! They show it everyday.
Now back to dad bragging for me!!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Last regular season game tonight for my son and his team. Cooper finished strong going 4-4 making 2 outs at first. And a beautiful catch and throw to first base from third base that would of been an out if first baseman had his foot on the bag(2" away). But first base made a great catch and I was really pumped for them! 
They finished the regular season 8-2-1. Wich puts us in 2nd place out of 9 teams. 1st place team finished 7-3-1 but beat us both times. 
And they are the other groveport team. 
Tournaments start saterday and my team cannot wait!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

KINGFISH and I had this taken care of privately....now back yo our regular programming.......


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Oh So sorry


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Hope you're out n about on this beautiful day.
Enjoy n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, getting off work at noon today and going fishing with bluegrasser been having a lot of luck where the boats tie up at and they swim by the copper. penny. Just an FYI. Not like you guys are going to come over and fish my lake 🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Just looked out my back window and four nice bucks sneaking past looks like rain today Guess we’re headed back to Tennessee Sunday night or Monday for a couple more days fish are still on fire down there Get out and do something fun today


----------



## bobk

Happy Friday folks.


----------



## ress

Shuffling the order hade confused

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Late Mornin to you'ns !
Man...after a late night at work...then issues after getting home...seems like when when I got up this morning...I had just laid down. 
Oh well...sleep is for dreamers anyway.



ress said:


> Shuffling the order hade confused
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


You caught us...Now you know how the honorable 'winner' of the 24,000,25,000,26,000 etc. post awards are manipulated. I'm predicting MM wins the 26,500 post award.


----------



## 1basshunter

At are lake house now in My next-door neighbors. Tree


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 471924
> At are lake house now in My next-door neighbors. Tree


What is it???


----------



## 1basshunter

We have an Eagles nest in the tree I believe it is a young eagle


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Enjoy this beautiful day any way you can (go fishing ) Good luck !


----------



## joekacz

bobk said:


> Happy Friday folks.
> View attachment 471907


He’s just giving you a friendly reminder that he is still around and a little “na na nanana”in your face Bob! lol Oh by the way you all stay cool today and catch some fish.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!!! Time for some coffee and breakfast, then time to fire the mower up and get busy!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Your welcome


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, fishing today was really slow today but it’s better than work


----------



## M R DUCKS

Saugeye Tom said:


> What is it???


Come-on ST,
that’s the North America Blurry Eagle, sub-specie to the Bald Eagle


----------



## M R DUCKS

Cool....just a moment ago, looked out back... there were 4 woodcock near a wet spot in my yard....in my stealthy sneak for a photo op, 2 moved away....but I managed to capture 2 of the blurry sub-specie version...


----------



## M R DUCKS

Karma.....eh!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Have a Great Day, it's gonna be a beauty, Enjoy it
Stay safe N Good luck and good fishing


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin'!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Cut a few more trees into logs yesterday hauled two loads to restock our log pile. Planning to head south overnight to fish couple more days will be back home Wednesday. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a nice day today. The wife and I are going to church then take the boat out for some fishing today. Hope you all have a great day


----------



## ress

Wife painted the bottom cabinets to match the tops that we hung last year. The bottoms we've had fir 30 years. I did the heavy work! 
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening gentlemen, Carmen and I went fishing today and the wipes are on fire 🔥 we went by cranberry marsh in 6”to 10 “ using Soft Craws. We went through 3 dozen. And had a blast. But it was hot out there today.


----------



## fastwater

Evening fellars.
Every year at this time...usually have a pair of Hawks that show up here at the house and will stay until most all baby bunnies are cleaned out. 
Went downstairs this morning, saw movement out of the basement window.
Look what was perched on top of a cabinet that sets under window on the covered patio:









Fellar was looking in window as if to say "Can your baby bunnies come out and play?"
Was funny and strange at the same time cause when he saw my movement through the window, he didn't fly but ruffled all his feathers out and spread his wings a bit as if he wanted to fight.
He stayed there much of the morning allowing me to go upstairs, get my iPad, put iPad up to window no more than a couple feet from him and take pics of him. He watched me through the window while I got a chair to stand on to put iPad up to window for pics.
Again, he didn't even act like he wanted to fly away but acted as though he was posing. For awhile, I thought he must have been injured but he later flew up in a nearby tree looking over the yard for awhile.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed south. Should be on boat by 930. 1st fish by 10. We’ll see😁. Get out and have fun today


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Headed south. Should be on boat by 930. 1st fish by 10. We’ll see😁. Get out and have fun today


Hey MM, keep the rubber side down and have great and safe day along with your friends and we’re gonna need some pics of them big ones.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Have a good n safe trip MM. Good luck !
Looks like yard and garage cleanup for me but I'm going to try to slip in a evening/nite fishing trip late.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day today. It’s a work day for me  but on the bright side I don’t live in Seattle😝


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Headed south. Should be on boat by 930. 1st fish by 10. We’ll see😁. Get out and have fun today


10 min late


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> 10 min late
> View attachment 472045
> View attachment 472046


1032. Caught 16 in 20 min. Kept our 8. Fish limit


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> 1032. Caught 16 in 20 min. Kept our 8. Fish limit


What took you so long


----------



## MagicMarker

Son got the biggest this morning and released


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Fish early this morning before it gets hot and head for home. Have fun today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys, hope you all have a great day today and good luck MM.


----------



## MagicMarker

We’re up to 19 catching releasing. Son has biggest so far


----------



## garhtr

Nice job MM and son 
I started early too but only got two in the dark and then several before 8:30.









Nowhere as big as yours but still fun.








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I truly hope that you all have a great day today, I’m going fishing today with bluegrasser after work. I was getting crawfish yesterday. We are going after some wipers. Man do they hit hard on them!!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back home this morning. Was going to get up and go to the flea market but my get up and go left without me. Got a lumber order to cut and a few other things need doing. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Packed and heading to Mom in-laws in KY. Wife wants to stay until Monday--- I'm taking a rod but got a feeling I'll leave her there and head home Friday.
Enjoy your day n Good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> So. I just wanted to see If anyone would miss me Mitch...it worked and the taxes were bad on this one


Me too. But unlike Tom, I wasn't in Muncie.


----------



## garhtr

Ever have a Fresca ?
The ladies keep cooking like this and I might not come back to Ohio  
Rumor is biscuits n gravy for breakfast and chicken and dumplings for dinner tomorrow.
Keeping my fingers crossed for fried chicken n biscuits before I leave.
Good luck n good fishing


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> View attachment 472167
> 
> Ever have a Fresca ?
> The ladies keep cooking like this and I might not come back to Ohio
> Rumor is biscuits n gravy for breakfast and chicken and dumplings for dinner tomorrow.
> Keeping my fingers crossed for fried chicken n biscuits before I leave.
> Good luck n good fishing


The monkey is almost as good as a Fresca. 😬 Dinner looks good!


----------



## MagicMarker

D


garhtr said:


> View attachment 472167
> 
> Ever have a Fresca ?
> The ladies keep cooking like this and I might not come back to Ohio
> Rumor is biscuits n gravy for breakfast and chicken and dumplings for dinner tomorrow.
> Keeping my fingers crossed for fried chicken n biscuits before I leave.
> Good luck n good fishing
> Double like


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> The monkey is almost as good as a Fresca. 😬 Dinner looks good!
> View attachment 472170


 thank God the rest of us don’t drink. But if you keep showing pictures of that stuff poor. Old Uncle Tom will show up!!!!!!!! Not that that would be a bad thing  But you know how we all are it will be time for a big fire and some good drinking👍I do have a new bottle of Irish whiskey I’ll bring plus I’m willing to pick up some beer


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> The monkey is almost as good as a Fresca. 😬


I'd like to try one--- where can I find it ???
Down here in the "hollars" everyone drinks Keystone light ---- or moonshine 
Enjoy !


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> I'd like to try one--- where can I find it ???
> Down here in the "hollars" everyone drinks Keystone light ---- or moonshine
> Enjoy !


It’s at my place. Come on over!


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> thank God the rest of us don’t drink. But if you keep showing pictures of that stuff poor. Old Uncle Tom will show up!!!!!!!! Not that that would be a bad thing  But you know how we all are it will be time for a big fire and some good drinking👍I do have a new bottle of Irish whiskey I’ll bring plus I’m willing to pick up some beer


That sounds like a good time. I’m all for it!


----------



## Lazy 8

Guys, I got something to unload on y'all. Remember that lump on the side of my neck? Well, I went back to the ENT doctor to get the results of the CT scan and after he looked at them, he referred me to an ENT Specialist at The James. This guy was sharp as a tack. He did a triple needle biopsy and came back in the room in less than 10 minutes with the lab results....cancer.
I have a PET scan next month to see if the cancer has spread to any other parts of my body.
Followed by radiation everyday, M --F for 7 weeks. Chemo weekly for those 7 weeks.
I'm still kind of numb. You never think it could happen to you.
I want to personally thank Bobk for reaching out to me with support all along the way. I hesitated to broadcast this to all but Bob said, the extra prayers sure can't hurt anything.
Thank you, Bob.
I also want to thank The James. What I thought was going to be a 30 minute visit turned out to be 4 1/2 hours. In just that short time I can say everyone was amazing.


----------



## MagicMarker

Hoping for the best for you. Keep us in the loop, if you need anything we’ll be here


----------



## bobk

We all have you in our prayers Tim. You are going to get through this! You know to call if you need help. It will be tough, but be strong and fight your ass off!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I'd like to try one--- where can I find it ???
> Down here in the "hollars" everyone drinks Keystone light ---- or moonshine
> Enjoy !


Fresca...stick with the shine


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy...be strong. You WILL BEAT THIS. I FEEL IT. praying. Tom


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody. I appreciate the support.


----------



## fastwater

You got this lazy!
Especially with the mountain of prayers that will continue to be heading your way.

A promise to us from His word...
Joshua 1:9
*"Be strong and courageous; do not be frightened and do not be dismayed, for the Lord your God is with you wherever you go.*"


----------



## night vision

I'm praying for you Lazy. Hang in there. 🙏 🙏🙏


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks a lot you guys. From work to here, I have a heck of a support team.


----------



## joekacz

Lazy l prayed for you this morning to my Polish patron Saint Sister Faulcita . She is the saint that I and my family prayed to when I was going through my pain and surgery. She answered our prayers and for friends also. If you ever get the chance google her and read the short story about her it’s amazing. Being of Polish descent I’m a little prejudiced of her (lol) but I do believe in her and her works.I’m far from being a “model” religious type as my friends would attest but I do believe and would argue with anybody about the power of prayer. You have a lot of friends in this community and we’re all pulling for you. God Bless and stay positive.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, you got this Lazy the wife and I prayed for you before we left for work today,and we will do it till your better.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
We will be praying lazy, God bless.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another rainy day. Get out and make the most of it


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning and Prayers sent Lazy .


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Thank you all for your support and prayers. It means a lot. I'm glad I included you all. Bob was right.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> I'd like to try one--- where can I find it ???
> Down here in the "hollars" everyone drinks Keystone light ---- or moonshine
> Enjoy !


I think Jungle Jim’s would stock Victory.


----------



## ress

Lazy if there were anyone who could beat this, it's you my friend! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lazy...be strong. You WILL BEAT THIS. I FEEL IT. praying. Tom



Same here lazy....


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> I think Jungle Jim’s would stock Victory.


We pass the Eastgate JJ's 
a few times a week but since the wife discovered Costco she won't stop.
I do love the beer selection they have, it's almost overwhelming, I'll make a point to stop in soon.
Enjoy and Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> Same here lazy....


Thank you my brothers. 
Some things you never think of...I have to see my dentist for xrays and a cleaning. Can't have any dental procedure during treatment. I also have to see my dermatologist to freeze and sun spots on my p brain. Same as with the dental...no procedures during treatment.
Because this is in my neck, I might get to the point of a sore throat. So sore I can't swallow. They say it's kind of like a sunburn in your throat. That's when you get a feeding tube for nutrients and water. Hopefully I won't need that but maybe?


----------



## ress

"Like" but not Like...... 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Seems like you sure as hell are paying your dues. I feel for you. I still have some bad days with my back when I overdo it and can’t imagine what you’ve been going through this year


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm pretty sure most everybody has back issues of one kind or another. Ive got Scoliosis or curvature of the spine. Mine kicks out about 50 degrees to the left in my lower back. They want to operate and shave vertebrae and push my spine back over as close as they to straight and then pin it in place. I've been putting that one off.
I'm paying for all those years as a carpenter.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

On Em Boyz

HAD a killer day on Erie

Harnesses and Spoons in 45'



















































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a nice day today and tonight we are taking the boat out to watch the fireworks 💥 then head back to the house and party 🎉


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Have a great day wherever it may find you.
Good luck and good fishing 🐟


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make it a great one


----------



## bobk

Everyone have a great July 4th weekend.


----------



## Lazy 8

Great day to go fishing.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Boating out to see the fireworks


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' guys, up and at 'em!!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Saturday again. Headed to Urbana flea market this morning on the bike


----------



## $diesel$

Damn, Lazy, you have worse luck than i do!
You will receive many prayers from this part of the state.
I agree with some of the others, you are the type of guy to beat this thing, and i believe you can.
My wife works for 3 cancer drs. for near 26 years and she'll tell you, the best medicine is a good, positive attitude, which you seem to have naturally.
Good luck, my friend, and no matter how far i live from you, anything i can help with, i will.......just ask. And don't lose your good attitude!


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Damn, Lazy, you have worse luck than i do!
> You will receive many prayers from this part of the state.
> I agree with some of the others, you are the type of guy to beat this thing, and i believe you can.
> My wife works for 3 cancer drs. for near 26 years and she'll tell you, the best medicine is a good, positive attitude, which you seem to have naturally.
> Good luck, my friend, and no matter how far i live from you, anything i can help with, i will.......just ask. And don't lose your good attitude!


Thanks brother and good morning everybody.
Some people's glasses are half empty while some are half full. I've always thought my cup runneth over.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen, I had a very nice late night yesterday and slept in. Not going to do much today have a little cookout with some neighborhood friends. Hope you all have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter

Hello gentlemen, if you would ever need to give you kids some financial advice. Give them 40$ and tell them if they would ever like to turn it in to 400$. Just have them put in to there gastank and get a job


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning everyone!!!! Gonna be a beautiful day!!!!


----------



## fastwater

^^^Sure is BP!!!
Eyes opened up this morning so enjoying the first Blessing of the day.
Will slow life down a bit for the rest of the day to enable me to use the eyes God gave me to see the remaining Blessing He has is store for me.
Hope everyone continues to enjoy this great 4th of July weekend.
Stay safe all...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s gonna be another really nice day again. Do something fun today


----------



## joekacz

And a “how you doin’ “ this morning. Hope you all enjoy one of America’s greatest holidays and watch your fingers whether you’re eating something delicious off the grill or lighting some fireworks for you and your family and friends. Stay safe and enjoy.


----------



## ress

saw fireworks show last night with family out of town. was thinking , oh another fireworks show ok i guess. then when that first boom makes you jump and as the show goes on my thoughts turn to how it sounded to our soldiers then and now, happy 4th!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a very nice day today!!!!!!! Make sure you get some time for yourself. I’m thinking about selling my Jackson Cuda 12 kayak I just don’t need it! So I’m thinking about getting rid of it. What do you guys think ?


----------



## joekacz

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a very nice day today!!!!!!! Make sure you get some time for yourself. I’m thinking about selling my Jackson Cuda 12 kayak I just don’t need it! So I’m thinking about getting rid of it. What do you guys think ?


If you need the money and don’t use it then sell it but if you don’t need the money then keep it because about the time you sell it you’re gonna wish you still had it besides it’s paid for and it doesn’t eat anything but some space. Just speaking from experience on more than one item.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Your posts are always positive and encouraging.
I hope you find some time to fire up the grills.
Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Redheads

Hey Lazy been thinking of that post you made a few weeks back and how you been doing and then i read your post from earlier this week.
Stay positive and keep that great sense of humor you have going

prayers sent my friend


----------



## Lazy 8

Redheads said:


> Hey Lazy been thinking of that post you made a few weeks back and how you been doing and then i read your post from earlier this week.
> Stay positive and keep that great sense of humor you have going
> 
> prayers sent my friend


Thanks brother. I'm going to try. 3 or 4 weeks into it might be a different story.


----------



## 1basshunter

Well I had to put up a new kitchen light for the wife today🤬 needless to say I was not exactly happy to do it today. But it done. And she’s happy so now I’m going to buy a new fishing rod and reel 😏 And tomorrow I’m going to clean the Jackson up and sell it!! I’m thinking 900$


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Leaving KY and heading home---- hopeful I'll beat the traffic.
Enjoy your day n good luck


----------



## joekacz

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen !
> Leaving KY and heading home---- hopeful I'll beat the traffic.
> Enjoy your day n good luck


Take your time and keep the rubber side down. Stay safe.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get up get out and do something productive ( or fun ) today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I’m taking some little guys out fishing today that don’t ever get the chance to fish. They come from broken homes so about 8 of us are going to have a full boat of kids🤪 Went to Buckeye outdoors and got them all a rod and reel setups. With some tackle for them.


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, I’m taking some little guys out fishing today that don’t ever get the chance to fish. They come from broken homes so about 8 of us are going to have a full boat of kids🤪 Went to Buckeye outdoors and got them all a rod and reel setups. With some tackle for them.


Double. I mean triple like👍


----------



## Burkcarp1

Prayers for Lazy!! you got this!


----------



## Burkcarp1

woodpecker on red bull?


----------



## joekacz

Morning to all,hope you had a safe and great weekend….1basshunter how was your youth trip??


----------



## 1basshunter

joekacz said:


> Morning to all,hope you had a safe and great weekend….1basshunter how was your youth trip??


It went well!!! We had 35 kids show up ⬆ all had a blast 💥 after fishing we took them to the swimming area….Then off to Pizza Cottage for some great pizza


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen have a great day today .


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Trying to get my week set up. Going to Brookville flea market tomorrow, Power of the past tractor show and flea market in Greenville Thursday, and gonna try and ride down to French 500 flea market in Gallia county Friday and maybe an auction Saturday. This retirement can sure be tuff some weeks 😀


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Feels good to be back home where I belong.
Enjoy this beautiful day n good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Prayers for Lazy!! you got this!


Thank you BC! PET scan next Wed.
Good morning y'all.


----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 472464
> 
> woodpecker on red bull?



And grubs....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna get an early start to the flea market. Been times I got there in the dark and people were walking around with flashlights looking at stuff. For those working you’re halfway through the week. The rest of you get out and enjoy


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, Man I wish it was Friday now or even Saturday


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. It's a beautiful day.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
Catch up on work around the house today but hopefully an evening wade to cool off and relax.
Enjoy this day -N- Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Good morning all. Hope all are doing well. Had a busy month. Haven't been on in awhile. God bless and good fishing.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I love you all are doing well today!!!! I just want this day over


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Old tractor show and garage sales on the agenda today. Hang in there Basshunter You’ll be fishing before you know it


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Good morning gents.Hope everyone is having a wonderful day Back to work rewiring two houses. Plumbing is all done. Those that are fishing. Catch plenty. Those working be safe. Prayers to lucky and all who needs them.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Old tractor show and garage sales on the agenda today. Hang in there Basshunter You’ll be fishing before you know it


Couple pictures from the show. Never seen so many pedal tractors







View attachment 472545


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Couple pictures from the show.


Impressive collection !
What was the location ?
Enjoy !


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> Impressive collection !
> What was the location ?
> Enjoy !


Greenville. Power of the past. Larry Wiley from union city owns them. He’s the owner of Wiley we’ll drilling. They drilled my well 30 years ago when I built my house. Completed well was 1500 dollars. Might be a little more today 😀


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks MM. Love them old tractors.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Just about ready to climb on the bike and head about 175 miles southeast to Gallipolis to the French 500 flea market. Gonna see how it is post covid. Bob and Fasty hope you do well on your trip. Everyone else get out and do something fun today


----------



## joekacz

Getting a delivery today of a new washer and stove,only took 3 weeks. I guess that’s fast for today’s standards. LOL….Oh well not going anywhere anyway. Me and ole what’s her name ( wife) got our licenses renewed yesterday that was thrilling. Did the renewal of the CDL,you got to prove who you are so you can prove who you are later WOW! More rules and reg’s ….. MM go easy down the road and spend some money at the flea market.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, Carmen is now trying to take the boat out and dock it back in are dock by herself  Man she is not getting the hang of it. I’m already looking into buying a new boat prop !!!!! She just don’t get that it does not Steer or stop like a car imagine that🤪🤪


----------



## garhtr

Good Morning gentlemen
Fish today --- rain tomorrow.
Enjoy n good luck


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Just about ready to climb on the bike and head about 175 miles southeast to Gallipolis to the French 500 flea market. Gonna see how it is post covid. Bob and Fasty hope you do well on your trip. Everyone else get out and do something fun today


I wish I was fishing with Fasty but it’s Tom. Good luck to them and have a good trip MM.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Enjoy this fantastic day He has given us.


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> I wish I was fishing with Fasty but it’s Tom. Good luck to them and have a good trip MM.


Maybe if you’d supplied the boat they might have asked you 😁


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Maybe if you’d supplied the boat they might have asked you 😁


I can’t compete with Tom’s boat. When I saw him coming into the ramp I packed up and went home.


----------



## MagicMarker

Edited


----------



## MagicMarker

French 500 flea market was a total bust. Last time I was there year before last it was great, it’s just a ghost of itself now. Still enjoyed my 350 mile ride this morning in the hills though


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> I wish I was fishing with Fasty but it’s Tom. Good luck to them and have a good trip MM.


What? Fasty and Tommy went fishing together again?🤔


----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> What? Fasty and Tommy went fishing together again?🤔


Something fishy going on here


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> I wish I was fishing with Fasty but it’s Tom.


I'll loan you my fishing partner.








Dropped out of a tree right in front of me a.m., came back up stream and he had a small "madtom" in his mouth --- best fisherman on the river 
Enjoy N Good luck


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> Something fishy going on here


Yes sir, them boys up to no good😁


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Good day all. Done for the week going fishing, tubing with the grandkids.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> What? Fasty and Tommy went fishing together again?🤔


They sure don’t work much.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> I'll loan you my fishing partner.
> View attachment 472599
> 
> Dropped out of a tree right in front of me a.m., came back up stream and he had a small "madtom" in his mouth --- best fisherman on the river
> Enjoy N Good luck


Nope! Thanks for that gracious offer but I’m going with Nope!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good Saturday morning guys get out and enjoy it. Wonder if Tom and Fasty got out of Wild Wings Bar in time to fish this morning


----------



## 0utwest

Have a good day guys and gonna do some work around the house and if the lake is nice later this afternoon the misses says were goin fishin  !


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good Saturday morning guys get out and enjoy it. Wonder if Tom and Fasty got out of Wild Wings Bar in time to fish this morning


It’s hard telling with those wild guys. They may still be at the bar.


----------



## 0utwest

bobk said:


> It’s hard telling with those wild guys. They may still be at the bar.


Made me think of the movie Wild Hogs and its kinda fitting  !


----------



## joekacz

Not knowing either one personally I would bet that by the way of human nature of man they’ll strike up an agreement of the old adage of “ What we do,what we see and what we hear when we leave we leave it here.” What do you think….?!? Enjoy the day it’s gonna be winner.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen.
Lots of excitement in my area a.m.







Wife ran out to get the paper without shoes and this guy got stuck on her sock,. I had to pull it off (while trying to ignore the screaming) and then get the paper, she may never go out side again. 
Enjoy the day n good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> It’s hard telling with those wild guys. They may still be at the bar.


I was at Wild Wings up there one time a few years ago. A cute blond came up to me and whispered in my ear (stick around and I’ll make you breakfast in the morning) ............


----------



## 1basshunter

Tom and Stacy are drinking some chicken wings!!! I mean eating them


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> I was at Wild Wings up there one time a few years ago. A cute blond came up to me and whispered in my ear (stick around and I’ll make you breakfast in the morning) ............


So. Are you gonna leave us hanging all day? What'd she make for breakfast?


----------



## MagicMarker

A (gentleman ) never tells 👍


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> I was at Wild Wings up there one time a few years ago. A cute blond came up to me and whispered in my ear (stick around and I’ll make you breakfast in the morning) ............


So you're the guy that ruined it for the rest of us.
Tried all my tried and true pickup lines and the only thing they all kept talkin about was some fellar that came through on a motorcycle a couple years back that they nicknamed 'Mr M&M'.
Said they nicknamed him that cause he was sweeter than a whole bag of M&M's.
They've even got an ultra cool life like statute of you on the bike complete with sideburns hangin out of your aviator cap in the parking lot.



bobk said:


> I wish I was fishing with Fasty but it’s Tom. Good luck to them and have a good trip MM.


We can sure go anytime...



bobk said:


> I can’t compete with Tom’s boat. When I saw him coming into the ramp I packed up and went home.
> View attachment 472591


Hey now...don't knock that sweet ride. That footer will handle 4'ers all day long.


----------



## MagicMarker

In all this talk from this so called fishing trip I haven’t yet seen a report or fish pictures. Hmm


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys!


----------



## joekacz

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 472663
> 
> Good morning guys!


Looks like a great flea market buy….stay dry today.


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> In all this talk from this so called fishing trip I haven’t yet seen a report or fish pictures. Hmm


Who said they were fishing…?? Hmmm …?? Maybe not for fish…??


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

The lake was friendly 6 hours on Friday and 6 hours on Saturday. Ended up with 18 keepers


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' guys!!! Got home at 2:30am from playing music at the local Army Navy Garrison in Coshocton, so today is recovery day....I guess I'm not 20 anymore!! LOL


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, Carmen and I are going to church then some more boating 🛶 she is not very good at it so far!!! She has ran into the dock at full speed 4 times  And then she tells me that I’m not helping her!!! I told her that I don’t need to help you run into the dock at full speed🤪. That remark did not go over well…. She just can’t slow down and take her time .


----------



## ress

my wife wouldn't even try when we had our boat

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Raining pretty good here and more on the way. It filled my rain barrel up in no time.
Enjoy today and make the most out of it. I'm heading in to work in a bit.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> The lake was friendly 6 hours on Friday and 6 hours on Saturday. Ended up with 18 keepers


----------



## bobk

I saw ST at Lowe’s this morning. He had a cart full of this stuff. Said he was going to Best Buy next for a flat screen tv??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

When the lake is rough


----------



## 1basshunter

I see that you guys are drinking some wings


----------



## Lazy 8

Those fish look familiar. They look exactly like the ones you caught last year.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I see that you guys are drinking some wings


Yes...but later we only drank kidney health promoting Cranapple drinks.


----------



## MagicMarker

Late good morning guys. Got the hickory flooring in the loft at cabin today. Should’ve swept it off before taking pictures but came out nice. Next is getting the pine on the inside walls


----------



## Lazy 8

Looking REAL good MM.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I hope you have a great day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Did a little cleaning in the north hay mow at the farm. Found a bunch of single trees, double trees, and wagon toungs. Someone should be able to repurpose them into light fixtures or something. Anyway get out and have fun today


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Good morning all. Spent the weekend with the grand kids fishing and tubing between showers.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen !
Moving water is a little high around here so hopeful to do a little yard work if it dries out a bit.
Enjoy this day wherever it my find you n Good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

You punks...


----------



## Lazy 8

__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## MagicMarker

All about the money


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Not sure what’s on the agenda today. Gonna stick my finger in the air and see which way wind is blowing today. Might get my first sweet corn out of the garden this afternoon. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 472767


Good morning everyone and thanks BC. Great way to start the day.
MM, can't believe you could be picking corn already.


----------



## M R DUCKS

😁🤦🏻‍♂️😂


----------



## fastwater

Guess who...


----------



## bobk

That’s ST, you can tell by the shirt and he’s on the port side of the boat.


----------



## fastwater

Good eye Bob.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sheepshead Tom.. instead of Saugeye Tom?


----------



## MagicMarker

Kinda fits doesn’t it


----------



## MagicMarker

Poor mans bass


----------



## MagicMarker

I haven’t done this for awhile


----------



## MagicMarker

Might make a run for it


----------



## MagicMarker

Really close now


----------



## MagicMarker

Got it


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Got it


Get back to work.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Guess who...
> View attachment 472789


Now that's a fish to be proud of --------- Nice Congratulations !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastie asked me to hold his AND THEN HE SNAPPED A PIC


----------



## Lazy 8

Are you sure you didn't snag that fish like MM did the 26,500 post?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom

I suggest people in Wyoming learn how to hold a spinning reel


----------



## Lazy 8

Dip Chip^^^


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Brookville flea market this morning on the bike. Looks like a good one get out and enjoy it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Headed to the James today for my Pet scan. It's gonna be a great day!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, remember life is short. So play harder than you work


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Still fighting high water in my area, might try some bluegills at a local pond this evening or break out the smoker later (if I get out to buy something to smoke)
Enjoy your day wherever it may find you n good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm at the James now. They injected radioactive isotopes in me and I have to marinate for 70 minutes before the procedure. It's a great day!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good luck. We’re all feeling for you


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm at the James now. They injected radioactive isotopes in me and I have to marinate for 70 minutes before the procedure. It's a great day!


Think of it as the beginning of you kicking cancers butt. Hang in there!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Hang in there lazy we all are praying for you


----------



## ress

Hang tough Lazy. May the hand of the Lord be on you 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody. I have 3 follow up appointments at the James this Friday for the results of the Pet scan and I don't know what else for.
Got to talking to a father and daughter in the waiting area. He is finishing up what I'm just getting ready to start. He said he was a big man too but he has lost 85 lbs since March of this year. Feeding tube.


----------



## Lazy 8

I have found the memes of all memes. If ever there was one made for this thread...here in is. Ewe enjoy.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks everybody. I have 3 follow up appointments at the James this Friday for the results of the Pet scan and I don't know what else for.
> Got to talking to a father and daughter in the waiting area. He is finishing up what I'm just getting ready to start. He said he was a big man too but he has lost 85 lbs since March of this year. Feeding tube.


Good luck on Friday Lazy. Best wishes. Praying for you, and your family.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I have found the memes of all memes. If ever there was one made for this thread...here in is. Ewe enjoy.


Actually laughed out loud on that one.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning everyone, I hope you all have a great day today I’m going to do not much at work today. Are new maintenance supervisor Bill put in his 2 weeks notice yesterday  That’s the 6th one in the last 2 years🤪🤪 he only lasted 1 month


----------



## $diesel$

Stay strong my friend, you got this.
Many prayers added. 🤙


----------



## joekacz

Lazy we’re still praying for you and your family in these testing times,stay the course and remain positive our friend.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody and thanks for the kind thoughts and prayers. It started to sink in a little more yesterday after going thru the pet scan. The nurse said to drink alot, OF WATER, to flush the radioactive stuff out. I honestly thought I'd be shooting glow-in-the-dark tracers last night at my 3 am pee. 
BH, y'all need to ease up on your supervisors.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning (afternoon). Took off on the bike this morning and forgot to check in. Took 30 knives to Mad River knife and gun to sell on consignment again then back to Piqua neighborhood garage sales. Filled the saddlebags and trunk, tied another chainsaw in case on back seat and headed home.


----------



## MagicMarker

Ran out the back yard to the garden and back to the house. Picked corn, tomatoes, and cucumbers. Man they’re good


----------



## Lazy 8

Ain't nothing in the world like vine or plant ripened. Looking good, MM.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys! Which one of you is always praying for rain?


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning guys! Which one of you is always praying for rain?


It’s Tom


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I’m glad it’s Friday !!!! Can’t wait to get this day over and start the weekend


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Lots rain overnight and more coming today. Guess I’ll do whatever the weather let’s me do today. Enjoy your day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Heading to the James this morning for the first of three appts. Look's like I'll be there most of the day. 
Tom, knock off the rain dance, will ya?


----------



## MagicMarker

Shooters?


----------



## fastwater

That drop tine Buck is a good looking fellar. 
**** is definitely a shooter.


----------



## Lazy 8

Got back from the James at 1700. 8 1/2 hours. We pooped. I really don't know where to start. Talked with my radiology doctor. Next Friday I go in the be fitted for a plastic mesh mask. Hot formed around my head. I'll wear it for all treatments of radiation. It actually fastens to the table/slide I'll be on. They don't want my head moving during treatment. 
Then the chemo doctor. This is where it'll get wicked. It'll take 6 to 7 hours to get it in me. 
Most everybody ends up with a feeding tube. They say I'll prolly lose 40 to 70 pounds. Good thing I have it to lose. I'm 280. Even if I don't get a feeding tube, I'll lose my sense of taste. Possibly for 2 or 3 months, possibly forever. 
Had a hearing test. They say you'll lose some hearing. I said what hearing?
Way too much info today for the wife and I too absorb. We were given a manual.
Radiation for 6 1/2 weeks. Chemo weekly. More to come.


----------



## MagicMarker

Just for you Lazy


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> Got back from the James at 1700. 8 1/2 hours. We pooped. I really don't know where to start. Talked with my radiology doctor. Next Friday I go in the be fitted for a plastic mesh mask. Hot formed around my head. I'll wear it for all treatments of radiation. It actually fastens to the table/slide I'll be on. They don't want my head moving during treatment.
> Then the chemo doctor. This is where it'll get wicked. It'll take 6 to 7 hours to get it in me.
> Most everybody ends up with a feeding tube. They say I'll prolly lose 40 to 70 pounds. Good thing I have it to lose. I'm 280. Even if I don't get a feeding tube, I'll lose my sense of taste. Possibly for 2 or 3 months, possibly forever.
> Had a hearing test. They say you'll lose some hearing. I said what hearing?
> Way too much info today for the wife and I too absorb. We were given a manual.
> Radiation for 6 1/2 weeks. Chemo weekly. More to come.


God Bless you both. Our prayers with you all the way.


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Shooters


 KaaBoooom ! 
Good luck 




Lazy 8 said:


> Radiation for 6 1/2 weeks. Chemo weekly. More to come.


We're Still praying Lazy, God bless and hang in there.


----------



## ress

thoughts and prayers friend 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Just for you Lazy
> View attachment 472921
> View attachment 472921


Yeehaw! Don't tell Fastie. He'll get jealous.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Hang in there...you've got a great group of people pulling and praying for you!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! From last Sunday until last night, we have received 7 inches of rain😲 and it’s still 
raining....🥺


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning guys!!!! Hopefully this rain quits....I've got an outdoor gig tonight at a brewery in New Phila tonight and don't want it relocated inside, the acoustics suk in their building. Lazy, you have my thoughts and prayers


----------



## bobk

Hang tough Lazy. Fight through this rough mess so you can show off that big pumpkin this fall. Here to help in wv if you need it.


----------



## ress

from 5 pm yesterday til now









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

ress said:


> from 5 pm yesterday til now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


My drive is around 800 ft long and very steep. It looks like a motocross track now with all the dang rain.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Nice wet muddy But it’s still Saturday. Think I’d have to put on hip boots to get in the garden to pick anything. Enjoy the day if you can


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yeehaw! Don't tell Fastie. He'll get jealous.



She have any sisters???

Lace up them boxin gloves lazy! Between the strength that only our Heavenly Father can give us and your steadfast mindset that THIS WILL NOT DEFEAT me...you got this.

Think it'll rain fellars???


----------



## garhtr

River jumped from (basically unfishable) 6.8 yesterday to a 12 ft a.m. muddy mess disaster, if I don't find some water to wade soon I'm gonna lose my mind--- or at least what little I have remaining.
Good luck n enjoy your day somehow !


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> View attachment 472953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She have any sisters???
> 
> Lace up them boxin gloves lazy! Between the strength that only our Heavenly Father can give us and your steadfast mindset that THIS WILL NOT DEFEAT me...you got this.
> 
> Think it'll rain fellars???


Thanks brother! All you guys are amazing!
I almost didn't say anything to you all but Bob nudges me. Basically saying like, look at everybody you'll have praying for you. Thanks Bob.


----------



## Lazy 8

Next Friday I have more appts. at the James. One thing they'll do is hot mold a plastic mesh mask for me. Yup, drape the hot plastic over my face and head. Then, it'll be used everytime I get radiation. They'll fasten it to the table so my head doesn't move. Here's kinda what it'll look like. ( looks kinda medieval to me)


----------



## fastwater

Between you and me...That bobk guy is a class act. Just don't tell him I said that  

^^^Older brother had the same kind of mask made about 4yrs ago to get treatment at the James when he got cancer in his mouth.
Younger brother is currently going through his second round of treatment for brain cancer at the James and has 'the mask' as well.
Any time they concentrate on treating a specific part of the head area...they custom make your very own mask for the duration of the treatment.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Between you and me...That bobk guy is a class act. Just don't tell him I said that
> 
> ^^^Older brother had the same kind of mask made about 4yrs ago to get treatment at the James when he got cancer in his mouth.
> Younger brother is currently going through his second round of treatment for brain cancer at the James and has 'the mask' as well.
> Any time they concentrate on treating a specific part of the head area...they custom make your very own mask for the duration of the treatment.


Dang. Cancer sucks. How is your older brother doing today? How is your younger brother holding up? 2nd round as in he has 7 weeks under his belt and going for more?
Are you nervous?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks brother! All you guys are amazing!
> I almost didn't say anything to you all but Bob nudges me. Basically saying like, look at everybody you'll have praying for you. Thanks Bob.


Strength in numbers UT!


----------



## fastwater

Older brother went through his chemo/radiation and had about a third of his tongue removed.
After four years to date...he is doing great!

Younger brother(51yrs old) was diagnosed 3-4 months ago with a very aggressive(often lethal) type of brain cancer. They cut the tumor out a gave him his radiation directly in that particular area of his brain. They can't radiate the whole brain...hence the reason for the mask. He went through chemo and even got an exploratory shot every week that's in the 3rd stage of testing for this particular type of brain cancer. Shot is supposed to aid in keeping the cancer cells from reforming so quickly inside the brain.
What makes his type of cancer so aggressive is its a blood fed type of cancer and with so much blood flowing in and around the brain...the cancer usually reforms in another part of the brain since again...they can't shoot/radiate the whole brain at one time.
He just started his second round of radiation last week in another part of his brain where another tumor has started to form.
I will tell you...that if he were writing this...he would be saying that his strength to this point has come solely from our Heavenly Father. And he is not at all bashful in saying so. Like he told me..."though I am physically weak/tired...God has given me strength I never knew existed and with His Blessing...we will beat this."
Am I nervous?
Not really. I've lived long enough to realize that in life...things are gonna happen that's completely out of our control. Took me a long time though to realize to 'look up' for strength and guidance when those occasions arise.
I pray every day for him and have laid everything at Gods feet.
I do question why my 12 yr old younger brother got this rather than me though.

Continued prayers goin out to you...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful day. We got the pine trimmed and planed ready for the inside walls of the cabin yesterday. Will put in after we get a little insulation in it


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Older brother went through his chemo/radiation and had about a third of his tongue removed.
> After four years to date...he is doing great!
> 
> Younger brother(51yrs old) was diagnosed 3-4 months ago with a very aggressive(often lethal) type of brain cancer. They cut the tumor out a gave him his radiation directly in that particular area of his brain. They can't radiate the whole brain...hence the reason for the mask. He went through chemo and even got an exploratory shot every week that's in the 3rd stage of testing for this particular type of brain cancer. Shot is supposed to aid in keeping the cancer cells from reforming so quickly inside the brain.
> What makes his type of cancer so aggressive is its a blood fed type of cancer and with so much blood flowing in and around the brain...the cancer usually reforms in another part of the brain since again...they can't shoot/radiate the whole brain at one time.
> He just started his second round of radiation last week in another part of his brain where another tumor has started to form.
> I will tell you...that if he were writing this...he would be saying that his strength to this point has come solely from our Heavenly Father. And he is not at all bashful in saying so. Like he told me..."though I am physically weak/tired...God has given me strength I never knew existed and with His Blessing...we will beat this."
> Am I nervous?
> Not really. I've lived long enough to realize that in life...things are gonna happen that's completely out of our control. Took me a long time though to realize to 'look up' for strength and guidance when those occasions arise.
> I pray every day for him and have laid everything at Gods feet.
> I do question why my 12 yr old younger brother got this rather than me though.
> 
> Continued prayers goin out to you...


Stacy, I had no idea your family went thru all of that. My problem is minuscule compared to that of your brothers. I will say prayers for your entire family.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Stacy, I had no idea your family went thru all of that. My problem is minuscule compared to that of your brothers. I will say prayers for your entire family.


Thank You lazy.
PM on the way.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening gentlemen, Carmen and I went to go see Tecumseh!!! Last night it was pretty cool it was my first time. Then earlier today we went to see an outdoor western called Dogwood Pass really cool to see. Just got done fishing with some friends we did good!!!!! Some eyes and bass fishing a well known spot. A few perch and Bluegills mixed in as well using a vibes and small crank baits….. I hope you all had a good weekend as well.. P.S. lazy the wife and I pray for you every night and we will not stop till you get back to your old self…,


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good evening gentlemen, Carmen and I went to go see Tecumseh!!! Last night it was pretty cool it was my first time. Then earlier today we went to see an outdoor western called Dogwood Pass really cool to see. Just got done fishing with some friends we did good!!!!! Some eyes and bass fishing a well known spot. A few perch and Bluegills mixed in as well using a vibes and small crank baits….. I hope you all had a good weekend as well.. P.S. lazy the wife and I pray for you every night and we will not stop till you get back to your old self…,


I'm glad you had a great day. Also, back to my old self? Be careful what you wish for. 
Thank you very much for the prayers. Please thank Carmen.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm glad you had a great day. Also, back to my old self? Be careful what you wish for.
> Thank you very much for the prayers. Please thank Carmen.


I will thank her for you!!!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning fellas, I think I’ll go fishing today...nice lake😁


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning fellas, I think I’ll go fishing today...nice lake😁


You're a lucky puppy BK.
Wishin I was up there with ya...

Mornin all...have a Blessed day.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Do something fun or productive today


----------



## MagicMarker

Just found this at the farm.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning Derailers. It's a beautiful day today.
Very cool MM. Is that considered a spearhead? I still enjoy the ones that 1BH gave me!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Lazy, I just picked up on your illness. Sorry to hear you're having more problems. Best wishes for you, and prayers for a fantastic recovery.


----------



## MagicMarker

Neighbor half mile from the farm stuck a sign up in front of his place. Hmmm


----------



## fastwater

^^^Somewhere around there...there's a big fat yote sitting under a shade tree with his paws propped up using a toothpick picking pork out of its k9's.


----------



## Lazy 8

Jim E. Dean got loose?


----------



## Lazy 8

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Lazy, I just picked up on your illness. Sorry to hear you're having more problems. Best wishes for you, and prayers for a fantastic recovery.


Thanks brother!


----------



## MagicMarker

Well, got the cabin stained and some of the insulation in


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ok, we received just a tad under 9 inches of rain last week..😲😩


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Well, got the cabin stained and some of the insulation in
> View attachment 473094


Looking REAL good there, MM.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna do some more logging this morning. Neighbor wants some stuff done done so we’re trading some labor for a giant black locust tree and a couple big black walnut trees from his woods. Try to get them on the ground today and ready to be hauled to farm


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys, Fastwawa,is this one an offspring of ROHO?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I’m thinking about giving a way a new rod and reel to someone. I’m thinking that someone like Stacy or Tom and I would met at a lake and have the people put they name in a hat the Stacy or Tom would pull it out…. What do you guys think about doing that way?


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 473111
> And with more attitude!!!!!!


----------



## joekacz

Nice cabin MM when do we get the inside tour??


----------



## MagicMarker

joekacz said:


> Nice cabin MM when do we get the inside tour??


When I get the inside done. Might have to have a cookout


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> When I get the inside done. Might have to have a cookout


There is the next meeting place!!!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 473111
> 
> Good morning guys, Fastwawa,is this one an offspring of ROHO?


WHOOAA....has to be!!!
Lookin at Roho's baby pics...the resemblance is uncanny.
Same shaped chicky beak. And...the same one, short lil inside toe on the left foot which is characteristic of Roho's superior warrior bloodline.
See...the short inside toe noted on all great warrior bloodlines is very important because it causes the Spurs to protrude further enabling Spurs to be used more efficiently in combat.
Gonna have to show this to Roho. Maybe more poult support is in the making.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna do some more logging this morning. Neighbor wants some stuff done done so we’re trading some labor for a giant black locust tree and a couple big black walnut trees from his woods. Try to get them on the ground today and ready to be hauled to farm


Got the walnut and locust cut and hauled


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to the flea market this morning. Get out and have a good day


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today. I’m going to work  Carmen keeps asking me to retire and just work at fishing 🎣 it sounds better every day to do that. But I’m to young for that type of Responsibility🤪


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. Today is going to be a good day!
BH - perhaps you should listen to Carmen?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Bprice1031

Is this thing on????


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get up, get out, getter done today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice day today but I’m at work and going to be able to get out and do some fishing till after work today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Sunset is officially in the 8 o'clock hour now. As MM said, git er done.


----------



## ress

9

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS

***99


----------



## M R DUCKS

Next


----------



## garhtr

Bprice1031 said:


> Is this thing on????


Step outside ---- everyone else is already out there
Hopefully everyone enjoys this beauty. 
Good luck


----------



## MagicMarker

Worked on the pine in the cabin. We’re about halfway


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> Worked on the pine in the cabin. We’re about halfway
> View attachment 473194
> View attachment 473195
> View attachment 473196


A little sneak preview,very rustic and nice. Thanks for the peak.


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Next


Looks like we got us a winner.


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Worked on the pine in the cabin


You sure do good work MM--- looking fantastic !


----------



## 1basshunter

MM you are a true master of your craft


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

With the addition of buying the insulation we’re now into it 15 hundred dollars 😀


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday I just have to get past the work day then bring on the weekend


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. While working on the cabin yesterday saw two turkey hens and a whole pile of little ones come out past the path edge of woods. Pretty cool


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. The wife and I are off to the James today for more preliminary stuff.


----------



## bobk

Hopefully it’s a productive day for ya Lazy.


----------



## bassplayer

MagicMarker said:


> Worked on the pine in the cabin. We’re about halfway
> View attachment 473194
> View attachment 473195
> View attachment 473196


You Sir, are a craftsman!!!! Fantastic work!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

We gentlemen my oldest friend Rudy has been my best friend and very loyal dog for 18 years now and Has been slowing down fast 🤧 I have taken him to the vet and they said he is not in pain but they said it would not be long till his last day. Man it’s going to just about kill me….. they gave him a the most 2or if I’m lucky 3 months but don’t be surprised if it goes down hill faster 😢 So tomorrow I will be making a wooden box and Carmen and I have picked a spot where he will rest.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m sorry to hear that but sounds like you had a lot of good years with him


----------



## fastwater

I too am very sorry to hear that BH.
Not a doubt in my mind that he couldn't have had a better friend for those 18 yrs.
Will be praying that If'n he has to go...that he does so peacefully in his sleep.


----------



## garhtr

Sorry to hear Rudy is slowing down BH.
Most of us know first hand how hard it is to lose a best buddy. 
Thank the Lord he isn't suffering and had a good and long life.
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

BH, you and Carmen have my sympathy. It won't be easy but we'll all be praying for the three of you.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Hopefully it’s a productive day for ya Lazy.


It just got real today. I had that plastic mask hot molded over my head. Then after it cooled, they fastened my head to the table and they did a simulation scan. You can't even blink your eyes with that contraption on.
Next week we talk about the feeding tube.
Oh boy. I can't wait.


----------



## Lazy 8

I think it looks like plastic chain mail.


----------



## bassplayer

Gooooood Mornin!!!!!! get out and enjoy the day!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good Saturday morning guys. Get out and do something. Bh should be a good fishing day, enjoy it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen last night a dog that lives a couple of houses down from us came over and came near Rudy and Hunter are younger dog went on the warpath. So I went over and stop him from fighting!!!! Then Rudy that really can’t hear or see to well and not feeling his best come over and started to fight with him… I think he was trying to protect Hunter from beat down!!!!! Grab them up and put them in the house. Going fishing today after Carmen get here and try my luck 🍀


----------



## 1basshunter

Gentlemen, does anyone use these they are called Rapid line guide!!!!!!!!!!! I have been using the Micro guide size and are they making it extremely easy to thread your line👍


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. It's going to be a beautiful day although I'm still working. Today and tomorrow.
Somebodie's gotta do it.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I think it looks like plastic chain mail.


Holy crap. I feel for ya.


----------



## 1basshunter

Well gentlemen, Rudy is not eating much today and is picking up black stuff, man it’s killing me more and more he is the most loyal dog I’ve ever had the vet today said he was not in pain and he was just slowly getting ready for the big day but it’s brakeing my heart to watch it unfold so fast


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s killing my wife that it’s killing me me watching me dieing in side over him and I can’t stop it sorry for the posting but I’m at lost of just what to do . But one thing is for sure he will have the best last meal ever a dog has ever had


----------



## MagicMarker

Feel for you, on a side note how was the fishing today?


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Feel for you, on a side note how was the fishing today?


It’s was great day eyes but know size for most part 14.5 all over


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

BH, as long as he's still eating decently, it's a hard call to make. 
On one hand, Vets are the smartest doctors in the world, they can't ask their patient where it hurts. On the other hand, how can they know if their patient is hurting or not?


----------



## ress

1bh I feel your pain. Our black Labs lived their last days struggling to please us. One could barley get up but still went outside to do his business. The two steps down was too much so I built a ramp and that helped.


----------



## bassplayer

Good Morning guys!!! Hope ya'll have a great day!!!! On a side note, Lazy, have you had a chance to try out your carbon steel skillet yet. I'm still lookin' at the Lodge 10" or 12"


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Might finish the pine today if I get in the mood. If not there’s a pile of sweet corn needs put in freezer. Anyway get out and enjoy the day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. BH, how's your little buddy doing?


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Good Morning guys!!! Hope ya'll have a great day!!!! On a side note, Lazy, have you had a chance to try out your carbon steel skillet yet. I'm still lookin' at the Lodge 10" or 12"


BP, we love this skillet. To us, it's like a lightweight cast iron skillet. The first thing we made was a mess of fried yellow summer squash. Like cast iron, it makes an even heat from side to side. Glad we bought it. Thanks for asking.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. BH, how's your little buddy doing?


He is sleeping is his spot not moving or eating much


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## $diesel$

BH, i feel for ya.
My chocolate is getting real close as well.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'm sure basshunter and fastwater, magic Marker and lazy remember the can. Ambrosia sweet corn...5 bucks for 15


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm sure basshunter and fastwater, magic Marker and lazy remember the can. Ambrosia sweet corn...5 bucks for 15


I’ve got ambrosia, peaches and cream, and bodacious all ready at the same time with another planting ready next month


----------



## ccc

educate me .... you freeze in the husk... can you cook them like when they are fresh ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ccc said:


> educate me .... you freeze in the husk... can you cook them like when they are fresh ?


Yes sir. For a year


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Grilled meat loaf


----------



## ccc

wow never knew that have to try thanks..i love grilled corn in the husk


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm sure basshunter and fastwater, magic Marker and lazy remember the can. Ambrosia sweet corn...5 bucks for 15


Oh yea. Try grilling some of this in late Oct.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ccc said:


> wow never knew that have to try thanks..i love grilled corn in the husk


Soak em in water for a couple hours


----------



## Lazy 8

I just about lost it when I read this one.


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> I just about lost it when I read this one.


Lazy you absolutely made my day with that post! First thing in the morning a good laugh is hard to beat. lol lol


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today. Getting new siding and windows on the house tomorrow can’t wait to see it done


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna start the day with a doctors appointment to get my back looked at. Been bothering me more lately. Hope it’s just because I might’ve been over doing it and not something else. Anyway make the most of it today


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes sir. For a year


Will it last a year or will you eat it all before then?  and how many walleye fillets are in that freezer 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Will it last a year or will you eat it all before then?  and how many walleye fillets are in that freezer
> Good luck and good fishing


Those are carp fillets.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Those are carp fillets


I don't know----- he told me he was allergic to carp and even flies n flyrods.
I think He's one of those Sm/walleye purest, even considers pike/muskie trash fish.  
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## T-180

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna start the day with a doctors appointment to get my back looked at. Been bothering me more lately. Hope it’s just because I might’ve been over doing it and not something else. Anyway make the most of it today


Hope all goes well with your back, it sure as heck isn't any fun suffering through that.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Those are carp fillets.


From Indiana?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Those are carp fillets.





garhtr said:


> I don't know----- he told me he was allergic to carp and even flies n flyrods.
> I think He's one of those Sm/walleye purest, even considers pike/muskie trash fish.
> Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

LOL ! He probably still has a rash from head to toe from handling that fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Laz
[QUOTE="fastwater said:


> View attachment 473377


Poor man's 🦞🤣😂🤣😂
�


Should be changed to "poor anglers lobster"
Sorry not sure where the blocks came from. Poor typer🤣😂


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> View attachment 473377


Tom? Is this you?


----------



## MagicMarker

Doctors office called me this afternoon with the X-ray results from this morning. Said my back was healing properly and the pains I’ve been having was arthritis setting in there and to take it easier


----------



## M R DUCKS

Buckcarp1, 
does that retrieving cat respond to hand signals?
looks like a possible case of over bagging, unless the person taking the picture was licensed also


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> I just about lost it when I read this one.


Thanks...needed a good laugh today.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> LOL ! He probably still has a rash from head to toe from handling that fish.


He cant proove that was me


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and make the most of it


----------



## Saugeyefisher

FALL BALL 2021 starts tonight! Cooper could hardly sleep last night. I went in his room to check on him last night an hour after laying down an he was sitting up looking at his last trophy 🤣😂🤣😂... 
Exciting times!!!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

M R DUCKS said:


> Buckcarp1,
> does that retrieving cat respond to hand signals?
> looks like a possible case of over bagging, unless the person taking the picture was licensed also


No comment 😁


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Gonna be a hot one today. 92 in central OH. Y'all keep cool and MM, quit flipping them logs up on the mill by yourself.


----------



## 1basshunter

Well gentlemen I’m getting new windows and siding today and tomorrow at 9am I’m going to have Rudy put down


----------



## garhtr

QUOTE="Saugeye Tom, post: 3097344, member: 24866"]
He cant proove that was me
[/QUOTE]
Who else would be wearing "your" shirt ????
Come out like I did-------- admit it ---- you love trash fish.


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> I’m going to have Rudy put down


Sorry to hear that and I know it's tough but you gotta do what's best for Rudy.
God bless


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Sorry rob!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> QUOTE="Saugeye Tom, post: 3097344, member: 24866"]
> He cant proove that was me


Who else would be wearing "your" shirt ????
Come out like I did-------- admit it ---- you love trash fish.  
[/QUOTE]
i can't its hard


----------



## MagicMarker

Did I hear that right? Tom’s coming out of the closet?


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Well gentlemen I’m getting new windows and siding today and tomorrow at 9am I’m going to have Rudy put down


Oh man. That’s a tough decision to make. Hang in there.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who else would be wearing "your" shirt ????
> Come out like I did-------- admit it ---- you love trash fish.


i can't its hard
[/QUOTE]
its a tough decision,lol


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Oh man. That’s a tough decision to make. Hang in there.


For a second there I thought you were talking about Tom's coming outism.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Well gentlemen I’m getting new windows and siding today and tomorrow at 9am I’m going to have Rudy put down


BH, I think we've all been in your shoes as well as yourself. Still doesn't make it easy.
Prayers coming for all three of you.


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Well gentlemen I’m getting new windows and siding today and tomorrow at 9am I’m going to have Rudy put down




Hang in there Rob, I will be thinking of you, your wife and Rudy. Tomorrow he will have no more pain and I hope he finds my Sammy and Peanut to play with on the other side of that Rainbow Bridge....


----------



## 1basshunter

I went to the store and got Rudy’s last meal it was a Ribeye he had only 2 bites and went and laid back down… I will try and give him some more tomorrow before we go to the vet 🤧 then the rest of it will go to Hunter


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Well gentlemen I’m getting new windows and siding today and tomorrow at 9am I’m going to have Rudy put down


it hurts brother sorry


MagicMarker said:


> Did I hear that right? Tom’s coming out of the closet?


I know where you live....handsome


----------



## MagicMarker

Bought another stock trailer today. Along with another bush hog and box blade and a few other odds and ends. Had to make two trips to get it all home. Check out the trailer pics where I found it and what it looks like after power washing it 😁


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I went to the store and got Rudy’s last meal it was a Ribeye he had only 2 bites and went and laid back down… I will try and give him some more tomorrow before we go to the vet 🤧 then the rest of it will go to Hunter


I feel for you brother. You're a good man getting him steak.


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Bought another stock trailer today. Along with another bush hog and box blade and a few other odds and ends. Had to make two trips to get it all home. Check out the trailer pics where I found it and what it looks like after power washing it 😁
> View attachment 473408
> View attachment 473409
> View attachment 473410


Nice New Holland. Is it a 785? Trailer cleaned up nice. Got livestock to haul or just flipping it?


----------



## MagicMarker

Skid loader is a 555. We’ve had it a few years. Trailer, bush hog, and box blade are all flips. Have another trailer we use for livestock


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Another proud dad moment...
Leading up to fall baseball my boy an I constantly talk positions and where I think he would fit good. And him tell me what he thinks he's good at. I always bring up catchers. Just knowing from watching my nephew's play catchers are ALWAYS needed! And if he's decent he will get playing time there. But he never mentioned catcher himself an always shied away from the idea when brought up. And I'm not going to push anything on him. He wants to pitch an play any infeild position he can(typical 9 yr old that loves baseball). So we have never practiced catching. Fast forward to practice tonight an head coach asks who wants to pitch. 5 of the 9 kids raise there hands. Including my son. Then he asks who has interest in catching. Nobody raises there hand. For about 3 or 4 seconds. Coach gives the oh c'mon the catcher is the leader. Involved in every play. Etc etc. Cooper then slowly raises his hand an says I'll do it! 
Made me happy. He geared up an caught 4 different pitchers an I got to say he did quite well for never being taught any of the fundimentals of catching. He caught everything that was catchable. And knew to hustle for overthrows and wild pitches.
I happen to have some catchers gear. He's anxious now to learn the position. 
I know deep down he still wants to pitch. And I'm not going to tell the coach that. So tonight after practice I explained to cooper how to approach his coach on pitching. As there walking up to warm ups next practice walk along your coach and say hey I know you need me to coach. But if at all possible can you try throwing me in with the pitchers during practice. Lol he told me he wasn't sure he wanted to pitch anymore. He liked being involved in every play. So will see. I do hope and think he will speak up though if we wants to try pitching. Plus there going to need more then one catcher at this age I'd hope... 
Lol anyways had to get that out. We are really excited for this season.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> Another proud dad moment...
> Leading up to fall baseball my boy an I constantly talk positions and where I think he would fit good. And him tell me what he thinks he's good at. I always bring up catchers. Just knowing from watching my nephew's play catchers are ALWAYS needed! And if he's decent he will get playing time there. But he never mentioned catcher himself an always shied away from the idea when brought up. And I'm not going to push anything on him. He wants to pitch an play any infeild position he can(typical 9 yr old that loves baseball). So we have never practiced catching. Fast forward to practice tonight an head coach asks who wants to pitch. 5 of the 9 kids raise there hands. Including my son. Then he asks who has interest in catching. Nobody raises there hand. For about 3 or 4 seconds. Coach gives the oh c'mon the catcher is the leader. Involved in every play. Etc etc. Cooper then slowly raises his hand an says I'll do it!
> Made me happy. He geared up an caught 4 different pitchers an I got to say he did quite well for never being taught any of the fundimentals of catching. He caught everything that was catchable. And knew to hustle for overthrows and wild pitches.
> I happen to have some catchers gear. He's anxious now to learn the position.
> I know deep down he still wants to pitch. And I'm not going to tell the coach that. So tonight after practice I explained to cooper how to approach his coach on pitching. As there walking up to warm ups next practice walk along your coach and say hey I know you need me to coach. But if at all possible can you try throwing me in with the pitchers during practice. Lol he told me he wasn't sure he wanted to pitch anymore. He liked being involved in every play. So will see. I do hope and think he will speak up though if we wants to try pitching. Plus there going to need more then one catcher at this age I'd hope...
> Lol anyways had to get that out. We are really excited for this season.


Good for you, Dad.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys! Hope you have a great day today BH! Better days ahead.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Brookville flea market in a few minutes. Get over and back early. More sweet corn going in freezer today before it starts getting old. Bh Make the most of a rough day


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m drinking some coffee and getting ready to go to the vet with my little guy,


----------



## Lazy 8

Very sorry to hear that, BH.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Very sorry to hear that, BH.


It’s all good lazy I know and so does he. We have said go bye to each other in are own way now it just time for his new adventure.


----------



## Bprice1031

Saugeye Tom said:


> it hurts brother sorry
> 
> I know where you live....handsome


Tom what did you do to fastwater?????????? He post your picture and disappeared?


----------



## fastwater

Bprice1031 said:


> Tom what did you do to fastwater?????????? He post your picture and disappeared?


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Headed to Brookville flea market in a few minutes. Get over and back early. More sweet corn going in freezer today before it starts getting old. Bh Make the most of a rough day


Well I’m just about tired of sweet corn. Froze about all we need, been giving it away. Still some left










































Had a production going in the garage this morning


----------



## M R DUCKS

Just ‘cause ” that guy from Indiana that we can’t mention” isn’t here to snipe,…..
not as fun as it use to be ….


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Just ‘cause ” that guy from Indiana that we can’t mention” isn’t here to snipe,…..
> not as fun as it use to be ….


You got easy pickens brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> It’s all good lazy I know and so does he. We have said go bye to each other in are own way now it just time for his new adventure.


How you and Carmen doing? Was he mama or daddy's boy?


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Well I’m just about tired of sweet corn. Froze about all we need, been giving it away. Still some left
> View attachment 473434
> View attachment 473435
> View attachment 473436
> View attachment 473434
> View attachment 473435
> View attachment 473436
> Had a production going in the garage this morning


All you need is a big ol tub of butter and a salt shaker.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> All you need is a big ol tub of butter and a salt shaker.


Been eating corn bout every meal last couple weeks. I’ve got as much to pick as I already picked this morning with about 3 weeks before next bunch is ready 😂


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> How you and Carmen doing? Was he mama or daddy's boy?


Hunter is having a hard time he is looking for him all over the house and when he goes outside he keeps looking for him!!!! Carmen is crying a lot. Now as for me I’m ok he was really really sick and I know in my heart ❤ but he will always be in my heart I truly miss him I just can’t let them see that or we would have a flood to clean up 🧹


----------



## Lazy 8

Might of been good for Hunter to see him passed. We bring ours home and my wife knows a good creamatory that'll come to your house and then deliver your pet back in a few days. Nice people.


----------



## Lil' Rob

1basshunter said:


> Hunter is having a hard time he is looking for him all over the house and when he goes outside he keeps looking for him!!!! Carmen is crying a lot. Now as for me I’m ok he was really really sick and I know in my heart ❤ but he will always be in my heart I truly miss him I just can’t let them see that or we would have a flood to clean up 🧹


Brothers and sisters of a passed pet have a rough time too. I was out camping two Memorial Days ago with my younger dog, and the older one back at home passed suddenly...when we got back home he looked all over for his older brother for days and you could tell he was confused, sad, etc. 

We all feel your pain. I still get teary-eyed, remembering and thinking about my buddies who have passed.


----------



## Lazy 8

My moms brother, my uncle who I never met passed away at age 21 of a ruptured appendix. He had gone to the hospital with a stomach ache or cramps and they gave him a broma seltzer and sent him home. That was when the rupture occurred. It was about 1941ish.
James had a dog and they were very close. Mom said every night after James passed, the dog would go up on a hill behind the house and howl the loneliest howl you ever heard in your life. This was southern WV.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, the siding and windows plus the back door is done I’ll take some pictures and post them after work today


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, the siding and windows plus the back door is done I’ll take some pictures and post them after work today


BH...If'n you don't mind...a couple questions on especially your windows.
What kind did you get and who installed them.
And I know it's early yet...but would you recommend them?
Am looking into getting mine replaced.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> BH...If'n you don't mind...a couple questions on especially your windows.
> What kind did you get and who installed them.
> And I know it's early yet...but would you recommend them?
> Am looking into getting mine replaced.


I’m not sure what kind that they are he got .They did it all in 1 1/2 days gutters are going to be done also!! But he is running a couple of days behind them. Yes I would recommend them highly he is out of Millersport I sent you a pm with his number. On a side note it took about 8 weeks to get the Material in he said they are having trouble getting it in fast enough over nobody wanting to work.


----------



## fastwater

Thanks BH.
Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bprice1031 said:


> Tom what did you do to fastwater?????????? He post your picture and disappeared?


He may surface.....may


----------



## fastwater

This ought to be good...
Coming up next on the news is people complaining of not being able to find a job and their excuses for not wanting the 100's of 1000's of jobs that are currently available across the entire country
Sitting on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> This ought to be good...
> Coming up next on the news is people complaining of not being able to find a job and their excuses for not wanting the 100's of 1000's of jobs that are currently available across the entire country
> Sitting on the edge of my seat.


Good morning y'all!
Everywhere I go I see help wanted signs.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all!
> *Everywhere I go I see help wanted signs.*


Same here.
Talked with a fella at a large sporting goods store the other day about a lot of product unavailabity.
This guy is responsible for all warehouse inventory as well as incoming product freight shipments for the company and answers directly to the owner and head CEO's.
While it may come as a shock to many (  )...a lot of outdoor products come from overseas.
He said that since the onset of covid...their company has been paying freight prices never seen before just to get product put on a boat and headed this way.
Currently...he has almost 2 million $'s(and building) in freight setting in containers at various US ports which he has been calling on most every day for the last 1 1/2 months that he can't get delivered.
He gets told the same thing from all he talks to about the hold up..."lack of dock and delivery personnel".
And most of these dock/delivery companies have increased their hourly pay substantially.
Many he's talked to have come out and said that they don't look for an end to the personnel shortage until most everyone has spent all their incentive checks and their $ starts drying up.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday


----------



## Moo Juice

fastwater said:


> This ought to be good...
> Coming up next on the news is people complaining of not being able to find a job and their excuses for not wanting the 100's of 1000's of jobs that are currently available across the entire country
> Sitting on the edge of my seat.


IDK, the wife works in HR and can't handle the stupidity that goes on in the current work force. She really doesn't want to hire more people who don't want to work. How did we get here? We went from the lowest unemployment rates ever to having a whole generation that doesn't want to work in a year. Can thousands of people be ruined that quickly? It doesn't seem possible.


----------



## bobk

Free money wins over pride and self worth. That’s how it got here so fast. Keep feeding the laziness and it will continue to grow.


----------



## Bprice1031

Saugeye Tom said:


> He may surface.....may



If you use the cinder blocks right he won't.........


----------



## FOWL BRAWL




----------



## 1basshunter

Got it all done with the gutters on today for just a little over 15,000


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Willshire sportsman club outside Willshire, Ohio for their traders days this morning. It’s gonna be a nice day get out and do something fun


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today and the best part of it is it’s Friday… come on weekend!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 473493
> View attachment 473494
> View attachment 473495
> View attachment 473496
> Got it all done with the gutters on today for just a little over 15,000


Good morning y'all. 1BH -- you got the place looking real nice. It looks brand new.
MM - bring home something nice. 
Everybody else -- enjoy your Friday


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. 1BH -- you got the place looking real nice. It looks brand new.
> MM - bring home something nice.
> Everybody else -- enjoy your Friday


Thanks Lazy, Carmen said that she would like me to put some new outside lights on and get a new Garage door put on also


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## joekacz

FOWL BRAWL said:


> View attachment 473479





1basshunter said:


> Thanks Lazy, Carmen said that she would like me to put some new outside lights on and get a new Garage door put on also


Don’t procrastinate and finish it up and Carmen won’t say “I told you so “,just speaking from experience. lol lol Looks GREAT!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Stop it


----------



## MagicMarker

Here’s a five dollar














rocking chair I bought yesterday garage sale that I knocked flaky paint off and cleared for the cabin


----------



## garhtr

That's a good bargain and an awesome chair with a nice rustic look , certainly goes well with the cabin.
Nice find MM


----------



## garhtr

.


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> .


I agree with that statement totally


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 473493
> View attachment 473494
> View attachment 473495
> View attachment 473496
> Got it all done with the gutters on today for just a little over 15,000


That's beer money for you Rob....


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> That's beer money for you Rob....


Pretty much!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s time for a friend and me to do some fishing today drinking coffee and getting the boat ready now.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!!!! Gonna do some yard work today......


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. We’re gonna make another stab on the cabin today, it’s getting closer to being done. We’re on trim work around windows and thinking we’re gonna redo the stairs to make them more comfortable going up and down. By the way it’s Saturday! Have a good weekend


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> Pretty much!!


You're "Paradise" looks great.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. It's going to be a beutiful day today. Unfortunately, I'll be heading into work. Treatment starts Monday and from what they tell me, I'll prolly get so fatigued I can't work. That and not being able to swallow even water. Feeding tube is scheduled for two weeks from this Monday.
My journey is just beginning. Seven weeks.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good luck Lazy


----------



## fastwater

You're still...and will continue to be in our prayers lazy.


----------



## Hatchetman

Well, met up with a buddy this morning and took my 75HP Merc off my Lund and loaded it into the rear of his car out at Holly Marine. Hope Mike makes it back to northern Ohio ok. Now I have to wait for my new Merc 9.9 EFI Pro Kicker to come in around October so I can chase the Saugeye at Piedmont....


----------



## garhtr

We're still praying Lazy, hang in there and God Bless.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. It's going to be a beutiful day today. Unfortunately, I'll be heading into work. Treatment starts Monday and from what they tell me, I'll prolly get so fatigued I can't work. That and not being able to swallow even water. Feeding tube is scheduled for two weeks from this Monday.
> My journey is just beginning. Seven weeks.


Prayers Uncle Tim


----------



## 0utwest

Hatchetman said:


> Well, met up with a buddy this morning and took my 75HP Merc off my Lund and loaded it into the rear of his car out at Holly Marine. Hope Mike makes it back to northern Ohio ok. Now I have to wait for my new Merc 9.9 EFI Pro Kicker to come in around October so I can chase the Saugeye at Piedmont....


Made it back home with no issues Pete and thanks again for another Great looking motor and the misses cant wait to help me unload it !


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Made it back home with no issues Pete and thanks again for another Great looking motor *and the misses cant wait to help me unload it !*


That's not what she told me today on the phone when I called.
Yup...your ears shoulda been burnin.
That poor car has hauled more than most pickups.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> That's not what she told me today on the phone when I called.
> Yup...your ears shoulda been burnin.
> That poor car has hauled more than most pickups.


It's the only car you'll see with truck tags on it.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> It's the only car you'll see with truck tags on it.


Thinkin I seen him headin home today:


----------



## Hatchetman

0utwest said:


> Made it back home with no issues Pete and thanks again for another Great looking motor and the misses cant wait to help me unload it !



Gotta give ya credit Mike, you sure can improvise when needed. I bet the misses was really excited to see that big a$$ Merc in that car....


----------



## ress

Fun night at Fremont Speedway last night. Alex Bowmen who drives the 48 car in Nascar Sprint Cup was there with his crew. He wasn't the fastest, local boys whipped his butt.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Hope your weekend is going well. Enjoy the day


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 473627
> 
> Good morning boys!


That's hilarious !


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 473652
> I’m


Bingo!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Daveo76

Lazy 8 said:


> Bingo!


 I need his lure,,,,


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


>


Mine is Irish whiskey


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Mine is Irish whiskey


Good ole home brew here...


----------



## Hatchetman

A double double of Crown peach, some ice and a little sweet tea added....UMMMMMM UMMMM


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> I need his lure,,,,
> View attachment 473662


H


Daveo76 said:


> I need his lure,,,,
> View attachment 473662


Hey Dave! Are you all geared up to watch Saturn this month? I still have those Skymasters.


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, look at Jupiter to the left of it, can't miss it. Too bad it's cloudy here tonight.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Brookville lake this morning. Haven’t had the boat out lately. Get out and do something fun today


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today for fishing. I’m going after work


----------



## MagicMarker

Just got on the water


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. It's going to be a beutiful day today. Unfortunately, I'll be heading into work. Treatment starts Monday and from what they tell me, I'll prolly get so fatigued I can't work. That and not being able to swallow even water. Feeding tube is scheduled for two weeks from this Monday.
> My journey is just beginning. Seven weeks.


Good luck today UT. We will be thinking about you.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Good luck today UT. We will be thinking about you.


Thanks Bob and everybody. First 2 weeks my radiation is not until this evening. Last 5 weeks I got the mornings. Chemo's a different animal. 5 to 6 hours long I think. I'll know better after this Wednesday.
I call this a good day. I'm still drinking coffee.


----------



## ress

Being courageous is half the battle Lazy. So far your winning! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sliprig

MagicMarker said:


> Just got on the water
> View attachment 473684


So how did you do? Looks like off Bonwell?
Slip


----------



## MagicMarker

3 walleye dozen white bass and crappie. Trolling shad raps and flicker minnows. Catch and release


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a nice day for work today. Can’t wait to get there and work work work


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Bh I’m not sure I believe that. I’m gonna go slice up a couple logs this morning. Get out and do something fun or productive today guys


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. BH, we ain't buying it.  MM, take it easy on that back. 
Day 1 is over. That was wicked. I'm going to ask the gal this evening if she can take a pic of me after I'm locked down on the table. Breathing thru a custom mouthpiece.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning everyone, I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. How was work yesterday Bh? Headed to Brookville flea market this morning on bike then cut across to Hamilton to 127 back north to see if any 127 garage sales are open yet. Get out and have fun today. Auction tomorrow and head to Tennessee Friday


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. WX guy said its going to be a beautiful day. I'll be inside with an IV and chemo.


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. WX guy said its going to be a beautiful day. I'll be inside with an IV and chemo.


You'll also be in our prayers.


----------



## 1basshunter

Ok gentlemen, a little rant!!!! I got home today after work and let Hunter out. And I have been going out where Rudy is resting at and noticed that there was a hole there!!!😡😡😡😡it was not Hunter. And a neighbor told me that she is seeing Coyotes in the neighborhood. I’m thinking that one was trying to dig him up for dinner. Must have been last night I’m thinking. So after dinner I was off to home depot for some concrete and dug down half way down and Poured100 lb of Concrete. He was down 3’ then adding 2 lb of Mothballs. About 6 inches from the top.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good luck lazy my wife and I pray for you each night and we will keep it up until your better.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Can't sleep for some reason. Chemo lasted 5 1/2 hours. First they draw labs and make you pee in a cup to make sure your levels are ok. Then if everything checks out, you get a big bag of IV fluids to hydrate you and a small bag of anti nausea fluids. After that you get the chemo followed by another bag of IV fluids to hydrate you.
Then, your off to radiation. We got there at 0930 and I think we left at 1630. Busy day. I think the reason why I can't sleep now is because of all the mini naps I took yesterday.
I *want to thank EVERYONE for the kind thoughts and prayers.*
It's gonna be a great day today y'all! Fall will be here before you know it!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I hope you all have a great day today and do something fun today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Going to an auction today and Tennessee tomorrow. Weekend will be here before you know it (Bh) everyone get out and enjoy the day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning again y'all. For you Bucks fans out there, you have four weeks to go!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

^^^good one!^^^ She looks like a Karen bugger.
Good morning y'all. These treatments are messing with my sleep. I guess it's a small price to pay. Everybody have a fantastic day out there wherever life takes you!


----------



## joekacz

That “Snow Bunny “ suit has left verrry little to the imagination…..or has it…hmmm??!!? Now that should make your day a little better. Lazy while you’re doing the treatment today and laying there try to keep a vivid shot of that picture someone cleaning snow of your car this winter….that should keep you occupied for awhile. God Bless you and your family during this glitch in your lives.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I can’t wait to get this day over with and start the weekend I think I’m going to go and fish Alum Creek tonight.


----------



## fastwater

Morning fellars.
Ya'll have a great day today.
Just don't get too busy to forget to stop just a minute...look up...and thank our Heavenly Father for His awesome love,mercy and grace.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed south this morning for a couple days. Get out do something fun and play nice while I’m gone


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
3 days of local shops n antique stores netted one $10 LL bean cork decoy








Wifes got a dr appt and some errands today but I'm going fishing until Monday.
Enjoy your day n good luck.


----------



## ress

Morning. Did a sleep study last night. Had to rig up and try to sleep for at least 6 hrs. Did just shy of 5 hrs so hope that's good enough. Get results in 2 wks. This afternoon we're going down to Lexington Ky to help our son move. I hope this is the last time I have to do a move.! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Ressy, good luck with that. I did the same thing and they told me I quit breathing something like 30 or 40 times throughout the night. I got a Philip's Dreamstation or something like that. I wore it for almost a year and hated it. I just cannot sleep with that contraption on my head. I'd wake up with strap marks on my face and head. But that was the least of my problems. The other was broken sleep. I've been a few years without it and I'm still alive.
I hope it works for you!


----------



## MagicMarker

ress said:


> Morning. Did a sleep study last night. Had to rig up and try to sleep for at least 6 hrs. Did just shy of 5 hrs so hope that's good enough. Get results in 2 wks. This afternoon we're going down to Lexington Ky to help our son move. I hope this is the last time I have to do a move.!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I told all my buddies years ago that I’d help them move one time. So far I’ve kept that rule


----------



## ress

Hate moving, that's why the next move we do will be into motorhome or small lake house. We built this place in 89 and I am stumped how we accumulated so much. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

ress said:


> Hate moving, that's why the next move we do will be into motorhome or small lake house. We built this place in 89 and I am stumped how we accumulated so much.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk



Just do what everyone else on this site does and blame the wife. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## ress

I can blame her for 1/2 of it anyway. Who needs 8 large totes of Christmas decorations? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> I can blame her for 1/2 of it anyway. Who needs 8 large totes of Christmas decorations?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


You're asking a guy who's played Santa Claus for 20 some years? Ho, ho, ho...ho.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> You're asking a guy who's played Santa Claus for 20 some years? Ho, ho, ho...ho.


How’s Santa feeling after your week?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Morning fellars.
> Ya'll have a great day today.
> Just don't get too busy to forget to stop just a minute...look up...and thank our Heavenly Father for His awesome love,mercy and grace.


Amen, brother!


----------



## Burkcarp1

rohos brother? Hmmm.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 473968
> 
> rohos brother? Hmmm.


Showed this to Roho.
He's feelin kinda down right now.
That's his brother from another mother.
Hasnt seen him since they were kids.


----------



## MagicMarker

Caught a couple today , bait was hard to catch. Getting up at 3 am to catch bait and try again tomorrow


----------



## M R DUCKS

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen
> 3 days of local shops n antique stores netted one $10 LL bean cork decoy
> View attachment 473934
> 
> Wifes got a dr appt and some errands today but I'm going fishing until Monday.
> Enjoy your day n good luck.


Envious of your find !
good one !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Only had 13 baits to fish with yesterday. Heading out now to see if we can fill the bait tank for today. Have fun today guys


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all.
Hope you guys limit out today MM.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, after a night of drinking and sleeping in a little bit it is time to go do some yardwork at the Westerville house. When we’re done with that we are heading to the lake house and I am going to put some outside lights up today oh the fun I get to have


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> How’s Santa feeling after your week?
> [/Q3UOTE]
> What a week. I've told y'all about all the hydrating they do before and after the chemo, well, I've felt like the Pillsbury dough boy the last few day. Swollen. Then last night beginning at midnight and every hour on the hour I had to get up and pee. What a night.
> I woke up with a headache but you aren't allowed to take any of the typical pills for it. No Tylenol or Aleve or aspirin. This is because I have to take my temperature 3 times a day. If it gets to 100.4 I have to call them and possibly go in. Could be an infection. If you are taking Tylenol, your temp could read lower than it actually is.
> Well, I've rambled enough.
> Y'all enjoy your day!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Only had 13 baits to fish with yesterday. Heading out now to see if we can fill the bait tank for today. Have fun today guys


Found the bait and the fish. Limited out by 10


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Found the bait and the fish. Limited out by 10
> View attachment 473977
> View attachment 473978


Great job MM 👍


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

No


----------



## 1basshunter

Way


----------



## 1basshunter

Way


----------



## MagicMarker

Going back out this morning. Plan is to get a quick limit and head home. Have fun today guys


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning guys!!! Have a great day!!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

isn't there a vaccine for sunburn? i mean, there are about 330,000,000 united states citizens endangered, and just about the rest of the world!


----------



## Moo Juice

Ol' Whiskers said:


> isn't there a vaccine for sunburn? i mean, there are about 330,000,000 united states citizens endangered, and just about the rest of the world!


I've already been burnt so I shouldn't need the vaccine, right?


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Moo Juice said:


> I've already been burnt so I shouldn't need the vaccine, right?


new variant emerging every day though, be safe


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, !!!!! It’s a nice day today for fishing Carmen is now looking at bass boats? Don’t have a clue why 🤪 I’ve sold my Jackson cuda 12


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars.



1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, !!!!! It’s a nice day today for fishing *Carmen is now looking at bass boats? *Don’t have a clue why 🤪 I’ve sold my Jackson cuda 12


Sounds like you better get a head start and put more rubber padding on them docks out there.

Have a great day all...


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good morning gentlemen
> 3 days of local shops n antique stores netted one $10 LL bean cork decoy
> View attachment 473934
> 
> Wifes got a dr appt and some errands today but I'm going fishing until Monday.
> Enjoy your day n good luck.


I have one of those as well. (The one on the left)
We were in Freeport years ago and would end each day by shopping at the original LLBean store. Man we spent a bunch of time in there. At that time the store had no locks on the doors. Open 24/7 365. Many nights we left that place after midnight. Good memories.


----------



## MagicMarker

Well we got our fish, cleaned and headed home. Great weekend


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you better get a head start and put more rubber padding on them docks out there.
> 
> Have a great day all...


We are going to put on a new dock and deck put on next year. Then come her new Kitchen design she has been working on along with we are going to put in a new bathroom remodeling job


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> I have one of those as well


Nice ! Looks mint and those woodies are beautiful.
I have a handful of Bean cork decoys and at one time thought about trying to acquire a pair of each species they made, would love to own a blue wing teal and a goldeneye pair.
Good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> I have one of those as well. (The one on the left)
> We were in Freeport years ago and would end each day by shopping at the original LLBean store. Man we spent a bunch of time in there. At that time the store had no locks on the doors. Open 24/7 365. Many nights we left that place after midnight. Good memories.
> View attachment 474035


One of these days I would like to stop in an see all your treasures..and drink some crown😁


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> One of these days I would like to stop in an see all your treasures..and drink some crown😁


Crown is in the cabinet. You’re always welcome.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a 4day work week for me I’m taking Friday off and going fishing


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Getting a kidney stone forcibly removed this afternoon. Been trying to pass it since January. It's a nuisance I've been putting up with for twentyfive years. Not anywhere near what some are going through. Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> Well we got our fish, cleaned and headed home. Great weekend
> View attachment 474039
> View attachment 474040
> View attachment 474041
> View attachment 474042


Where ya catch'n all those critters, MM?


----------



## MagicMarker

$diesel$ said:


> Where ya catch'n all those critters, MM?


Cherokee lake, Tennessee. Caught bait at mossy creek area. Then caught fish off point three this weekend. Both areas were down near the dam


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back home today to catch up on stuff. Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## ress

little sore from moving the boy. dang traffic jam before the river in Cincinnati. about an hour to go 5 miles. it was hammer down though once in ky. 92 mph and even hit 109 for a couple miles with a ford Taurus sho drafting my bumper  the ram barely touched 2200 rpm. 8 speed tranny does that. average about 18 mpg. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

ress said:


> dang traffic jam before the river in Cincinnati


That bridge has been a pain for me several times recently and traffic around on 471/275 is nearly as bad----- (but I guess things could be worse)
Good luck !


----------



## fastwater

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Getting a kidney stone forcibly removed this afternoon. Been trying to pass it since January. It's a nuisance I've been putting up with for twentyfive years. Not anywhere near what some are going through. Hope everyone is doing ok.


Nothing fun about kidney stones for sure.
Good luck and hope you get feelin better.



ress said:


> little sore from moving the boy. dang traffic jam before the river in Cincinnati. about an hour to go 5 miles. it was hammer down though once in ky. *92 mph and even hit 109 for a couple miles* with a ford Taurus sho drafting my bumper  the ram barely touched 2200 rpm. 8 speed tranny does that. average about 18 mpg.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Your gonna blow that poor ole Dodge up.
If'n you plan on makin that trip at those speeds many more times...you better rent you a Chevy so you know you'll make it.


----------



## ress

she just needed burped. stomped it at 100 just see what it would do. dang passing gear kicked in and it was feeling like blast off!!!! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burk....i need to find the boat ramp helles lager.....real bad


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Getting a kidney stone forcibly removed this afternoon. Been trying to pass it since January. It's a nuisance I've been putting up with for twentyfive years. Not anywhere near what some are going through. Hope everyone is doing ok.


Ouch!


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 474049


That is hilarious. Cape May NJ is the Coast Guard training center. (Boot camp )

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Burk....i need to find the boat ramp helles lager.....real bad


Looked it up. Looks like it’s only sold in 3 states. He must have some connections.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Looked it up. Looks like it’s only sold in 3 states. He must have some connections.


You have no idea..😁how deep those connections are...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day today. And Burkcarp that’s not the only thing that is deep 😂


----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> Cherokee lake, Tennessee. Caught bait at mossy creek area. Then caught fish off point three this weekend. Both areas were down near the dam


What a great area, you guys do real good there.
I wish we had a lake like that around here.
Keep posting the pics, MM, i really enjoy looking at them.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Kidney stone was retrieved, stent is in and feels just like a kidney stone. Gotta take a day off from retirement activities again today (cattail removal) and "rest". Stent comes out Thursday. Do good out there today!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got another lumber order to cut today Buddies boat down south has a Drotto boat latch that works like a charm so I ordered one for my boat yesterday, no more leaning over the bow to hook up putting in and out


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
MM's pic inspired me to go get some striped fish






















I'm waiting out some rain and lightning under a bridge but hope to fish another hour or two 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Nice! On a fly rod. Bet that is a fight


----------



## fastwater

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Kidney stone was retrieved, stent is in and feels just like a kidney stone. Gotta take a day off from retirement activities again today (cattail removal) and "rest". Stent comes out Thursday. Do good out there today!


That's great OW.
You'll be feelin back to normal as soon as that stints removed.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## garhtr




----------



## joekacz

garhtr said:


> View attachment 474158


Her Mask obviously. lol


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## sliprig

That's one way to do it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Walleye and maters...lake erie fastwater


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> View attachment 474158


Her brain?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all you very sick derailing gentlemen, I hope you have a great day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Skipped the flea market this morning got rain coming in so might go cut another lumber order. Guy wants 40 1x8x12s by the weekend. Anyway get and do something fun


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Another hot and sticky day on tap for today. Don't forget to hydrate. I'll be getting mine via an IV today. Yep, it's chemo day. One liter of fluids and another of anti-nausea followed by what looks to be another liter of chemo then after that, another liter of fluids. All in all, 5 to 5 1/2 hours. Then radiation.
Last week I "broke" a radiation machine and had to be moved to another one to finish my treatment. Then the same thing this last Monday. I've become somewhat of a celebrity there because I guess two weeks in a row is unheard of. Yesterday the gals jokingly said, don't break my machine today. 
I was told they cost around 5 mil each and the James has 7 of them. They treat 200 like me a day. (head and neck) Mine is called Buckeye. They had to move me to Sloopy. 
Sorry for rambling. It's in my DNA. That and Derailing.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Skipped the flea market this morning got rain coming in so might go cut another lumber order. Guy wants 40 1x8x12s by the weekend. Anyway get and do something fun


MM, will he use them green? Who's gonna kick the squirrels off? 
I saw a Menards ad this week and with 11% off, a 2x4x8 cost $3.95 each. That's half what Lowes wanted at one point.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> MM, will he use them green? Who's gonna kick the squirrels off?
> I saw a Menards ad this week and with 11% off, a 2x4x8 cost $3.95 each. That's half what Lowes wanted at one point.


These are dead ash trees and he’s putting them in an old barn floor. They should work fine for him


----------



## ress

Heard this morning the lumber prices have peaked and should start falling. Big question, will the mills lower their price. Retailers want it to lower for obvious reasons. Stand By........ 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Here's what it's like to start a Dodge enginehttps://youtu.be/OOe57Tkz7l4


----------



## ress




----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


>


I love the sound of the cam lope. I remember a commercial some years ago where somebody asks the backwoods/hilljack/******* (nope, it wasn't me) Dodge owner if that thing had a Hemi in it. He said, you boughta find out.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ressy, is this you in your Ram pickup? Who's your friend? 
And don't go getting mad at me, I'm just funning with you brother.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. Another hot and sticky day on tap for today. Don't forget to hydrate. I'll be getting mine via an IV today. Yep, it's chemo day. One liter of fluids and another of anti-nausea followed by what looks to be another liter of chemo then after that, another liter of fluids. All in all, 5 to 5 1/2 hours. Then radiation.
> Last week I "broke" a radiation machine and had to be moved to another one to finish my treatment. Then the same thing this last Monday. I've become somewhat of a celebrity there because I guess two weeks in a row is unheard of. Yesterday the gals jokingly said, don't break my machine today.
> I was told they cost around 5 mil each and the James has 7 of them. They treat 200 like me a day. (head and neck) Mine is called Buckeye. They had to move me to Sloopy.
> Sorry for rambling. It's in my DNA. That and Derailing.


Break them all...except the last one...get your money's worth...seriously though...give them hell and show 'em who's boss.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Break them all...except the last one...get your money's worth...seriously though...give them hell and show 'em who's boss.


Thanks Rob. Woke up to urinate out some chemo and I can't sleep.  Believe it or not, I've already got a reputation as the machine breaker. I guess breaking 2 in 2 weeks set a record. Heck of a thing to be known for. 
I don't think the machine, "Ol Buckeye" likes hillbillies from WV? 
I'm not too fond of what he's doing to my throat. So there.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Few garage sales this morning and finish cutting that lumber order is on the agenda today. Get out and do something guys


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. WX guy is saying today could be the hottest day of the year so far. 94 actual. Heat index could be 100+ 
Is this CA?
1BH -- love that coffee meme! 
Here's an interesting factoid. I asked my nutritionist yesterday about caffeine withdrawals/headaches when I get on the feeding tube. She said I could put a cooled cup of Joe thru my feeding tube! Whodathoughtit??
Maybe this tube won't be so bad after all?


----------



## ress

That commercial was a good one Lazy. Don't remember that one. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

ress said:


>


Typical dodge. Takes 3 guys to get it started. 😬


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s my last day of work this week!!! I’m taking Friday off for my birthday 🥳


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s my last day of work this week!!! I’m taking Friday off for my birthday 🥳



Happy birthday BH !!


----------



## waterfox

one amazing farmer




link about a 3 year old boy who lost both arms in a farm accident and what he can do now.
His name is Andy Detwiler and a side note to lazy 8 the next time you are at the james ask the nurses about him.
prayers and good luck to you.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Typical dodge. Takes 3 guys to get it started. 😬


Ressy -- Ouchiewawa.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Ressy -- Ouchiewawa.


----------



## Lazy 8

waterfox said:


> one amazing farmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link about a 3 year old boy who lost both arms in a farm accident and what he can do now.
> His name is Andy Detwiler and a side note to lazy 8 the next time you are at the james ask the nurses about him.
> prayers and good luck to you.


Dude, this guy's amazing. Being older with arthritis, I hope he doesn't get that in his legs and feet.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> View attachment 474301


You smacking that Hornets nest a running away.


----------



## Moo Juice

bobk said:


> Typical dodge. Takes 3 guys to get it started. 😬


As long as I park my dodges on a hill, they'll start.


----------



## ress

Ya'll better getcha one! 400 hp will getcha where ya want ta go fast! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> Ya'll better getcha one! 400 hp will getcha where ya want ta go fast!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Confucius say... "dog who poop fast don't poop long".
Oh wait a minute...I think it was..."dodge that run fast don't run long"


----------



## Daveo76

Everyone must be watching the meteors fly,,,,,


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea boy, Daveo! 
Happy Birthday BH!








Perseid meteor shower of 2021 thrills skywatchers


You'll have to wait two more years for a great "shooting star" show in August.




www.space.com


----------



## $diesel$

Saugeye Tom said:


> Walleye and maters...lake erie fastwater
> View attachment 474182
> View attachment 474183


That is my all time favorite meal, Tom.
I can't wait for my tomatoes to turn red, i've got some beautiful "green" giants this year.
I'm also longing for a garden fresh BLT. 🤙


----------



## $diesel$

bobk said:


> Typical dodge. Takes 3 guys to get it started. 😬


Lol,..........those engines are V 8's. I know nothing about tracker pulls, but i'm guess'n they're Jaguar engines?


----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s my last day of work this week!!! I’m taking Friday off for my birthday 🥳


Happy birthday, BH.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s my birthday 🥳 Carmen taking me out for a steak dinner tonight then we are going to start looking for a bass boat 👍


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and do something fun today. I’m going to 😀


----------



## 0utwest

$diesel$ said:


> Lol,..........those engines are V 8's. I know nothing about tracker pulls, but i'm guess'n they're Jaguar engines?


Not really sure what they are but none are a V-8 and my first thought on the 2 bottom green ones maybe Allisons ? And yes i am a old school dodge fan and if i can find a pic. of my dads tractor all post it we built it for small time tractor pull in Ashtabula county fair 1949 Oliver and 1st year was a 426 wedge and then a 426 Hemi out of our 70 Road Runner that my dad had bought that had spun a bearing , Great Times Growing up with a Piston Head Father !


----------



## Daveo76

Happy B Day BH


----------



## ress

Happy Birthday BH! My guess would be Allison or Roles Rolse air craft engines. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 474335
View attachment 474335


----------



## Moo Juice

ress said:


>


I tried to do some research on this tractor. Not much info available as it lives across the pond. I do believe those are Allison Aircraft engines. That's my favorite class because when they pull, us real pull fans go get something to eat or hit the John's. What an annoyance. Once you see smoke start rolling, it's time to head back to your seat. Remember, real trucks and tractor's don't have spark plugs.


----------



## MagicMarker

My Drotto boat latch came today. Got it installed and ready for a water test Monday


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Get out and do something fun today. I’m going to 😀


Got 900 and didn’t even have to snipe it 😀


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I’m going fishing today with a great friend he is head of Security at the Schools. But I’m going to spank him and send him home crying for saying that he can Catch more fish than me we fish all the time together and he is happy with one or two fish 🐠 lol….. have a great day today and get out and do something fun today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Saturday. Going to an auction today ( I’m low on inventory again). Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Got 900 and didn’t even have to snipe it 😀


Good morning everybody. MM, it was just meant to be. Today is your lucky day.


----------



## $diesel$

0utwest said:


> Not really sure what they are but none are a V-8 and my first thought on the 2 bottom green ones maybe Allisons ? And yes i am a old school dodge fan and if i can find a pic. of my dads tractor all post it we built it for small time tractor pull in Ashtabula county fair 1949 Oliver and 1st year was a 426 wedge and then a 426 Hemi out of our 70 Road Runner that my dad had bought that had spun a bearing , Great Times Growing up with a Piston Head Father !


You are right, Outwest. I miss stated my self. I meant "V 12's" thats why i thought of Jaguar, cuz that is the only v 12 i thought of. I didn't realize they used aircraft engines in the tractors. Sometimes i fail to realize it's 2021.......lol


----------



## 0utwest

I made a phone call to beer money pulling team and the guy i talked to said he didnt know much about the tractor but it is from Germany he believed and the 2 lower engines are Allisons but was not sure on the top one . What ever it is with those zoomy headers and blower and injection sure looks cool !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. The weekend is half over, have you done anything fun yet?


----------



## ress

0utwest said:


> I made a phone call to beer money pulling team and the guy i talked to said he didnt know much about the tractor but it is from Germany he believed and the 2 lower engines are Allisons but was not sure on the top one . What ever it is with those zoomy headers and blower and injection sure looks cool !


The local Tv stations are running commercials for Bowling Green Tractor Pulls. That was a wild time back in the day  . You know where the saying comes from, show us your****? Bowling Green!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen today it’s going to be church then boat shopping again today


----------



## M R DUCKS

MM,
I saw that “get”…good one.
we’ll have to remind Lazy to try for the next “ big one” in about 84 post.


----------



## Moo Juice

ress said:


> The local Tv stations are running commercials for Bowling Green Tractor Pulls. That was a wild time back in the day  . You know where the saying comes from, show us your****? Bowling Green!


It's been 19 years since I've been there. Definitely enjoyed all the times I went except for the year we got mostly rained out and had tornado warnings. No place to go in that gigantic campground. My nephew leaves Wednesday to head out. He's ready since it was cancelled last year, even though we had mini Bowling Green at mile branch Grange. I can't believe it didn't get shut down but it was refreshing to have something that seemed somewhat normal last year.


----------



## 1basshunter

My new to me Ranger bass boat it’s a 93 Ranger Comanche 481v I will be picking it up tomorrow afternoon


----------



## MagicMarker

Looks like nice boat 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

My latest garage sale buys


----------



## 1basshunter

It already has Buckeye lake mapped out on it👍 Bonus


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. If the rain holds off over here brother and I are headed to Brookville lake this morning. Bh get that boat home and get out and enjoy it


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. If the rain holds off over here brother and I are headed to Brookville lake this morning. Bh get that boat home and get out and enjoy it


It’s on its way home to me now


----------



## Lazy 8

BH -- she's a beauty for sure. Is your retirement official? 
Got surgery this morning. It's feeding tube time. Overnight stay for observation.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> BH -- she's a beauty for sure. Is your retirement official?
> Got surgery this morning. It's feeding tube time. Overnight stay for observation.


It is now getting closer


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I’m Practicing for my new job part-time of course.(Hi welcome to Walmart)


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> BH -- she's a beauty for sure. Is your retirement official?
> Got surgery this morning. It's feeding tube time. Overnight stay for observation.


Good luck with the surgery today UT.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 474414
> My new to me Ranger bass boat it’s a 93 Ranger Comanche 481v I will be picking it up tomorrow afternoon


Congratulations BH. That’s a good looking boat.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. If the rain holds off over here brother and I are headed to Brookville lake this morning. Bh get that boat home and get out and enjoy it


4 walleye, 4 catfish, 10 crappie. All catch and release trolling small hot n tots


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Congratulations BH. That’s a good looking boat.


Well BH...did ya get ER yet?
Excited for ya...


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Well BH...did ya get ER yet?
> Excited for ya...


It’s being shipped to the lake house now should be at Fishers marina sometime late tomorrow they are going to check it out give it a tuneup and see what else needs done and then it becomes mine


----------



## fastwater

Sounds great.
Hopefully you'll have her out putt'n around on Buckeye this weekend.
And if'n I catch you out there speedin...I'm tellin Uncle ST.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Sounds great.
> Hopefully you'll have her out putt'n around on Buckeye this weekend.
> And if'n I catch you out there speedin...I'm tellin Uncle ST.


It’s slow !!! I’m thinking that a good Kayaker could probably be faster


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> It’s slow !!! I’m thinking that a good Kayaker could probably be faster


I can see it now...


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s been delivered to fishers Marina about an hour ago they are going to start doing the tuneup and check out the electrical wiring fix anything that need fixed…… then it’s mine  I can’t wait 😜


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a great day today for someone else hopefully it’s going to be you!!!!! All the teachers are back and some kids are going to be back also 😝 About 80% of the new teachers will want there SmartBoard moved to another wall In the room because they envisioned that’s where it needs to be to teach them!!!!!!! And then I get a tell them NO that’s not happening and crash their world. I kind of look forward to this every year just to do that to them….


----------



## 1basshunter

Volunteers are needed for cleanup


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. That new boat latch worked great yesterday, brother never had to leave drivers seat in boat putting in or out. Sliced up some more hickory yesterday afternoon it’s some of the prettiest wood we’ve cut. Anyway get out and do something fun today


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. That new boat latch worked great yesterday, brother never had to leave drivers seat in boat putting in or out. Sliced up some more hickory yesterday afternoon it’s some of the prettiest wood we’ve cut. Anyway get out and do something fun today
> View attachment 474521
> View attachment 474522
> View attachment 474523


Picking out our cabinets for our kitchen today. I'm going to show these pictures to my wife. Maybe she'll cave and let me get the hickory.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 474520
> Volunteers are needed for cleanup


The news just said the semi was full of empty bottles. No booze has been harm in this accident.


----------



## Moo Juice

Moo Juice said:


> Picking out our cabinets for our kitchen today. I'm going to show these pictures to my wife. Maybe she'll cave and let me get the hickory.


It worked. She let me get the hickory. It added $1,300.00 to the overall price but I think it's worth it.


----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 474520
> Volunteers are needed for cleanup



Sorry, BH, i just can't like this.


----------



## 1basshunter

$diesel$ said:


> Sorry, BH, i just can't like this.


😳


----------



## fastwater

$diesel$ said:


> Sorry, BH, i just can't like this.


Not to worry $diesel$...rig was just carrying empty bottles.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Brookville flea market this morning. Maybe go pick up another tractor this afternoon. For those working weekend is halfway here


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a bad day at work today. Them smart teachers yesterday was calling maintenance and asking us to move the rain away from the parking lot so there feet don’t get wet  I justlaughed at them and walked away…. And they are teaching the kids today is going to be more of the same!!!!!!! Reynoldsburg got hit really hard yesterday with rain the police station was flooded board office was flooded schools were flooded and more rain is coming. On a sidenote if it is not a typhoon today after I get off work I am picking up my boat and taking it to the lake house today


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a bad day at work today. Them smart teachers yesterday was calling maintenance and asking us to move the rain away from the parking lot so there feet don’t get wet  I justlaughed at them and walked away…. And they are teaching the kids today is going to be more of the same!!!!!!! Reynoldsburg got hit really hard yesterday with rain the police station was flooded board office was flooded schools were flooded and more rain is coming. On a sidenote if it is not a typhoon today after I get off work I am picking up my boat and taking it to the lake house today


I heard Rey's. School officials are calling for people with boats to lend boats for high water assistance.
Surely you're gonna take your new boat into work and float them teachers back and forth to their cars.





Ya'll have a great day today...


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. It's gonna be a great day today, rain or shine. 
BH, I hope you get that beautiful boat home today.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

It’s home


----------



## MagicMarker

Now get out and enjoy it


----------



## 0utwest

Thought i heard one time on here that Clint Eastwood was shooting that rope with a CVA proto-type smoke pole ?


----------



## Lazy 8

0utwest said:


> Thought i heard one time on here that Clint Eastwood was shooting that rope with a CVA proto-type smoke pole ?


I wouldn't touch this one with a 10' CVA smoke pole.


----------



## fastwater

Glad you got her home BH.
You're lookin good pullin out of the dock.
How fast you had her?
Remember...I hear tell of you out there speedin...I'm gonna rat you out to ST.



0utwest said:


> Thought i heard one time on here that Clint Eastwood was shooting that rope with a CVA proto-type smoke pole ?


You prolly did!
But we all know the fellar that most likely said it was known to stretch the truth tighter than a tuned banjo string.


----------



## 1basshunter

Gentlemen, I truly hope that you all have a great day today!!!!! And fastwater I got it up to 60 then shut it down to 20. I need an oh  seatbelt


----------



## $diesel$

Good look'n boat, BH. 🤙


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday if I can find any. Rain is all south of me. Looks like a nice morning


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Good licking day ahead. 
Just saw on the news, today kicks off a bratwurst festival in Bucyrus. It's their 200th birthday. BTW -- all brats served must be sourced from within their county.
BH, hold her down there Mario. 
MM -- grab some bargains.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Good licking day ahead.
> Just saw on the news, today kicks off a bratwurst festival in Bucyrus. It's their 200th birthday. BTW -- all brats served must be sourced from within their county.
> BH, hold her down there Mario.
> MM -- grab some bargains.


I’m planning on riding the bike up to Bucyrus Sept 10 or 11 for the state trappers convention. They skipped last years because of the covid nonsense


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> I’m planning on riding the bike up to Bucyrus Sept 10 or 11 for the state trappers convention. They skipped last years because of the covid nonsense


That sounds like a whole lotta fun. Not a trapper myself, but I watch those Alaska shows where the run their trap lines. It's also cool how the chop a hole in the ice and trap beavers. Maybe next year for me.


----------



## 1basshunter

Now come on Lazy we all know that you like Beaver!!!!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

I thought he liked sheep better 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Or was that one of you other deplorables?


----------



## Lazy 8

Mutton, but the beavers are high fat to keep you warm up in the Klondike. Mo fat, mo warm. Seal blubber keep you warm.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Mutton, but the beavers are high fat to keep you warm up in the Klondike. Mo fat, mo warm. Seal blubber keep you warm.


We all defer to your expertise in that matter


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> We all defer to your expertise in that matter


No, I think I've been watching too many of those people living off-grid/sustanance style shows.
One of my favorites is Life Below Zero. They say they have 2 seasons....winter and construction. The latter of which lasts 3 months total. Hard but rewarding life.
These guys trap and hunt.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I truly hope that you all the best day ever!!!! I can’t wait to get work over and start the weekend of fishing 🎣


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
High water for my area so it looks like much needed yardwork today. Hopefully river levels fall for the W/E.
Hope everyone has a Graet day N Good luck and good fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and do something fun today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. MM -- I think maybe I'll head in to the James and see what's cooking today. Prolly me again. 
Supposed to be a nice weekend ahead. BH, try not to catch all the fish. :


----------



## polebender

1basshunter said:


> It’s home


Nice boat Rob! I had the same Evinrude and Minn Kota motors when I had my Stratos. Both great motors! Enjoy!


----------



## 1basshunter

polebender said:


> Nice boat Rob! I had the same Evinrude and Minn Kota motors when I had my Stratos. Both great motors! Enjoy!


Thanks mark


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All this talk of beaver and sheep...fastwater will ban all of you


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> All this talk of beaver and sheep...fastwater will ban all of you


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday Bh, time to fish! Go getem guys


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, you are so right about going fishing today MM. All I need now is to learn how to fish


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Gonna be a beautiful day. I can't believe they give me weekends off. This has been one heck-of-a-week. I feel like crap warmed over. I plan on resting and then later, some more resting. When I'm done with that, I might try to rest a little.


----------



## ress

Just what the doctor ordered


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Gonna be a beautiful day. I can't believe they give me weekends off. This has been one heck-of-a-week. I feel like crap warmed over. I plan on resting and then later, some more resting. When I'm done with that, I might try to rest a little.


Recharge your body UT. Monday will be here soon enough.


----------



## 1basshunter

Fishing was kind of slow today but I did map out the old tow path road had a nice size eye on but got off at the boat today! Mostly just trying out everything and trying to figure it out lol still lost for the most part of it. I’m not ready to trolling around the canals yet 🤪but I’ll keep trying till I get it down good enough for the canals


----------



## MagicMarker

New sign I saw this week. Probably look good in deer camp


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Do something fun today


----------



## 1basshunter

good morning gentlemen,it’s going to be a hot one day. So get up and do something fun before it gets to hot out there


----------



## MagicMarker

Third planting of sweet corn is ready, yes Tom it’s Ambrosia 😁


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Third planting of sweet corn is ready, yes Tom it’s Ambrosia 😁
> View attachment 474776


----------



## fastwater

^^^Now my freezer looks like ST's. 
All ambrosia.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a nice day today temperature is only going to be in the low 90’s today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s seniors day at the Darke county fair. Free admission and free meal at 1130. Haven’t been to the fair in a couple years so will ride the bike up and check it out this morning. Get out and have fun today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. MM, sounds like a whole lotta fun to me.


----------



## ress

Anyone know why Eagle Claw puts these tiny beads in these packages and not others?









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Silica


----------



## 1basshunter

Well gentlemen, today I transferred the Boat motor titles over to me and I got one of the new drivers license. The guy who does boat lifts is coming over tomorrow or Wednesday morning to set it up for the bass boat


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Snakecharmer

6


----------



## Snakecharmer

5


----------



## Snakecharmer

4


----------



## Snakecharmer

3


----------



## Snakecharmer

2


----------



## Snakecharmer

1 ....Where's sh*^m


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> 1 ....Where's sh*^m


Good job snake!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

The guy that is doing the boat lift just called and told me that he going to be here tomorrow  Man I can’t wait for it to be done ✅


----------



## MagicMarker

that’s what I get for waiting on Lazy for 27000. Nice one Snake


----------



## Lil' Rob

I haven’t posted much lately…too busy putting in 14 hour days at work…

Lazy 8…still praying with and for you.

MagicMarker…cabin looking great.

1basshunter…the new ride looks sweet.

Snakecharmer…nice snipe!

Burkcarp1…didn’t know you could freeze corn like that?


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## dgfidler

Snakecharmer said:


> 1 ....Where's sh*^m


[email protected]—3y3.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> m


Your house?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Our sunflowers in the dove patch are gonna be to green come dove season so we’re gonna spray them today to hurry them up. Sold some steers yesterday to thin the herd. Got one that won’t load. Chased him around in circles till we cried uncle. Guess we’ll deal with it later ( might just shoot and butcher it this fall ). Anyway get out and do something fun


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today!!!!! Can’t hardly wait for the lift guy to get here and be done ✔ then I’ll going to take the boat out and do some fishing 🎣


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> that’s what I get for waiting on Lazy for 27000. Nice one Snake


Yea, thanks MM, but don't put your money on ol Lazy boy. Due to drinking 1/2 gallon plus of water, I can't sleep more than 2 hours before I'm up again. So I tend to nod off during the day.
It ain't easy being Lazy boy these days.
Plus, half way thru this message I lost my breakfast of Ensure. Lost in the toidy. Maybe I'll try again when I get back from radiation and another hearing test.
I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.


----------



## ress

Going to Montgomery County fair grounds today. Hot Rod Road Tour there. Going to a meet and greet for my Youtube star Vise Grip Garage family! His family is cruising in a 70 Cadillac that he drug out of a swamp!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Got it on the lift today 😋 the guy put new cables and straps on!!! He only changed me $175 which I don’t think that’s a bad deal


----------



## fastwater

Looks good BH.


----------



## 1basshunter

Just for you Stacy lol guess who this is


----------



## MagicMarker

Looks great Bh, buddy’s boat in Tennessee is on a lift except when we trailer to the other end at the dam, sure makes it fast and easy to be on the water


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 474871
> Just for you Stacy lol guess who this is


I REFUSE to 'like' that.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a bad day at work today 😝 so the rest of you please have a great day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Skipped the flea market this morning just wasn’t feeling it today. Get out and have the best you can


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Skipped the flea market this morning just wasn’t feeling it today. Get out and have the best you can


Good morning y'all.
Hey BH, too hot today?
MM, same as above...too hot today?
If anybody needs me, I'll be at the James today. All day. It's chemo day!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all.
> Hey BH, too hot today?
> MM, same as above...too hot today?
> If anybody needs me, I'll be at the James today. All day. It's chemo day!


Good luck Timbo. Prayers sent.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Good luck Timbo. Prayers sent.


Thanks Snakey. It's already looking like a bad day. I took one sip of coffee and threw up for 5 minutes. Never thought I'd ever see this day.
Now I have a bad headache. Y'all have a good one.


----------



## ress

Dang Lazy, may the Lord put his hand on you for strength. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 474871
> Just for you Stacy lol guess who this is


Noooo....


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all.
> Hey BH, too hot today?
> MM, same as above...too hot today?
> If anybody needs me, I'll be at the James today. All day. It's chemo day!


Keep strong!


----------



## Burkcarp1

🙏🙏🙏 to Lazy


----------



## MagicMarker

Stairway 2.0. Redid the stairs in the cabin, made them more user friendly


----------



## Lazy 8

Somebodie's a dang good carpenter.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> 🙏🙏🙏 to Lazy


Thanks brother. Very much appreciated.


----------



## joekacz

Still praying for ya Lazy and just like you we are all waiting for the day when you post that our prayers are working and you’re on the rebound! Have faith and stay the course,God Bless.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I hope all have a great beer 🍺 today. I mean day with a great beer to go with it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy, we are all praying for you!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

joekacz said:


> Still praying for ya Lazy and just like you we are all waiting for the day when you post that our prayers are working and you’re on the rebound! Have faith and stay the course,God Bless.


Thank you, Joe, BH, and the rest of this Motley Crew.  All of y'all's prayers are already working. My diagnosis is Stage 1 to 2. So we caught it early.
Another prayer answered is my PEG or feeding tube. Glad I got that a little early. I can no longer chew or swallow food. Mouth is sore and swollen...throat is raw like a bad sunburn. I have to use the PEG to pound down about 7 to 8 liquid Ensures daily just to maintain my already 25 lb weight loss.
Along with about 3 litres or quarts of water a day. Between the water and Ensure....it's time consuming. Add going to the James daily and it is.
Having said all that (I talk too much) I really appreciate all y'all's prayers. ☺


----------



## 1basshunter

this is going to be a little rant!!! A neighbor and I just got some kids taking down peoples flags and ripping them up😡 they got maybe 4 flags Jeff knows there parents so we are going to take them home and talk with them and have them put up new ones the right way. I just got a new one and put it up 2 days ago  thank God they are not my kids….


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> Thank you, Joe, BH, and the rest of this Motley Crew.  All of y'all's prayers are already working. My diagnosis is Stage 1 to 2. So we caught it early.
> Another prayer answered is my PEG or feeding tube. Glad I got that a little early. I can no longer chew or swallow food. Mouth is sore and swollen...throat is raw like a bad sunburn. I have to use the PEG to pound down about 7 to 8 liquid Ensures daily just to maintain my already 25 lb weight loss.
> Along with about 3 litres or quarts of water a day. Between the water and Ensure....it's time consuming. And going to the James daily and it is.
> Having said all that (I talk too much) I really appreciate all y'all's prayers. ☺


I've been told everything tastes better with vodka in it. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> this is going to be a little rant!!! A neighbor and I just got some kids taking down peoples flags and ripping them up😡 they got maybe 4 flags Jeff knows there parents so we are going to take them home and talk with them and have them put up new ones the right way. I just got a new one and put it up 2 days ago  thank God they are not my kids….


They need and old fashioned arse whooping.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Man it’s been hot this week without a drop of rain here. Even the garage sales are drying up , but will try and find a couple. Anyway get out and do what you can today


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Haven't been around much lately and saw what Lazy is going through... hang in there Uncle Tim, you've been prayed for!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s Friday for us poor working people. But at least it’s Friday and not Monday!!!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Finally got a little rain yesterday afternoon. Gonna work on a cedar log to make railings and posts for the new stairs in cabin. It’s getting close to being done. Time to put up couple new stands in woods this weekend to replace couple older ones. Hey Basshunter, I hear the fish are gonna be biting this weekend


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Hey Basshunter, I hear the fish are gonna be biting this weekend


I hope you are right and I most definitely will be out fishing all weekend long


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Haven't been around much lately and saw what Lazy is going through... hang in there Uncle Tim, you've been prayed for!


Thanks PK! Good to hear from you!
Gonna be a great day!


----------



## MagicMarker

Walked out by the pond this morning and caught sunrise


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Walked out by the pond this morning and caught sunrise
> View attachment 474997


This made my day. Thanks.


----------



## bassplayer

MagicMarker said:


> Walked out by the pond this morning and caught sunrise
> View attachment 474997


That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Walked out by the pond this morning and caught sunrise
> View attachment 474997


to many weeds


----------



## MagicMarker

How about cedar trim and posts for the stairs?


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> How about cedar trim


Beautiful !


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## QPCloudy

I'm taking a friend to Apple Creek tomorrow morning around 7 for his first fly fishing experience. I'm a little nervous. Never been responsible for teaching anyone other than my kids how to fish or had anyone looking to me as their "expert". Hope those stockers are feeling frisky because we are heading in with the wooly buggers first thing in the morning.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> How about cedar trim and posts for the stairs?
> View attachment 475005
> View attachment 475006
> View attachment 475007
> View attachment 475008
> View attachment 475009


MM, it turned out beautiful, but that was one gnarly looking tree.


----------



## 1basshunter

MM, I was out with the guy that sold me the boat today and we fished the old towpath. Did good I managed to get 4 keepers and he got 5 in 2 hours used vibe’s!!


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> MM, I was out with the guy that sold me the boat today and we fished the old towpath. Did good I managed to get 4 keepers and he got 5 in 2 hours used vibe’s!!


Did he help explain how to use fishfinders? Glad you did good. Think I’ll go to Brookville again Monday morning


----------



## 1basshunter

To some degree I still have a lot to learn


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys, it’s Saturday. Going to an auction after while. Get out and do something fun today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. It's a tad over cast here today....but I'm off! No treatments! 
Just wish I had some energy. Next weekend college football ought to keep me busy.


----------



## $diesel$

You got this, my friend, just hang in there and learn to enjoy the abuse(you gotta be meaner than the disease) . Were all pull'n for you, prayer still heading at you, brother.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Enough rain here to keep me off the river a.m. but it has dropped nearly 1ft since 4 o'clock- should be perfect tonight and tomorrow 
Good luck N Enjoy your day wherever it may find you.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen,Fuel water separator filter on the bass boat today and charged up the batteries that’s a about as far as my excitement has been today. I hope y’all have a great day I’m going fishing now


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen,Fuel water separator filter on the bass boat today and charged up the batteries that’s a about as far as my excitement has been today. I hope y’all have a great day I’m going fishing now


Always good to charge your trolling mtr batteries(deep cycle batteries) as soon as possible when you come off the water.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen,Fuel water separator filter on the bass boat today and charged up the batteries that’s a about as far as my excitement has been today. I hope y’all have a great day I’m going fishing now


Good luck brother!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Daveo76

PMC heading out in the heat today for a ride. This is 23 north from my porch. What a beautiful sound!!🏍😎


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Better get out and do something, weekend is half over


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen,it’s a nice day today so get off your A and go to something in the sunshine today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Got the stairway finished


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. 
BH -- great joke. I'm still getting at least one cup of caffeine a day via tea.
MM -- when can I move in.


----------



## MagicMarker

Same picture as the sunrise


----------



## Lazy 8

For BC and everybody.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> For BC and everybody.


Yes, sir that’s what I’m talking about..


----------



## Lazy 8

Amen brother, Amen.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## fastwater

^^^I drink coffee all day long.
Always fix me a big mug to take with me on my way out the door when headed to work whatever time that may be.
Today jumped out of the shower, dressed and got ready to pour my mug of coffee as I headed out the door. Coffee was already poured and settin on the counter...and momma had left the house.
She NEVER does that! 
If'n ya'll don't hear from me for a couple days...or see buzzards circlin around my way...come get the boat and guns out of the house and make sure someone that deserves em gets em.
P.S. DO NOT give my boat or my Encore to that 'slick willy' fellar that used to be on here.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ^^^I drink coffee all day long.
> Always fix me a big mug to take with me on my way out the door when headed to work whatever time that may be.
> Today jumped out of the shower, dressed and got ready to pour my mug of coffee as I headed out the door. Coffee was already poured and settin on the counter...and momma had left the house.
> She NEVER does that!
> If'n ya'll don't hear from me for a couple days...or see buzzards circlin around my way...come get the boat and guns out of the house and make sure someone that deserves em gets em.
> P.S. DO NOT give my boat or my Encore to that 'slick willy' fellar that used to be on here.
> Thanks in advance...


What about your dog? He will eat us.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. If the rain stops, headed to Brookville lake this morning. Bob, get out and enjoy your days off. Lazy hope your week is better than last week. Everyone else have a great day


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, got to get this week over and have a great 3day weekend


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> ^^^I drink coffee all day long.
> Always fix me a big mug to take with me on my way out the door when headed to work whatever time that may be.
> Today jumped out of the shower, dressed and got ready to pour my mug of coffee as I headed out the door. Coffee was already poured and settin on the counter...and momma had left the house.
> She NEVER does that!
> If'n ya'll don't hear from me for a couple days...or see buzzards circlin around my way...come get the boat and guns out of the house and make sure someone that deserves em gets em.
> P.S. DO NOT give my boat or my Encore to that 'slick willy' fellar that used to be on here.
> Thanks in advance...


You FoMoCo dudes stay away from his truck. It's GM. I got this. 
BTW, lil' pup knows the different between a Ford guy, a Dodge guy and Chevy guy. I got this too.
Just for you Fastie. I got your back and your wifey has the rest of you. 

MM. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen
If you're a river-rat like me Fish all day, looks like enough precipitation on the way to mess up the river for at least a few days.








Be safe n Good luck !


----------



## Daveo76

The mighty Ohio coming up 30 ft. We started a few years calling the river " the great hurricane drain" during hurricane season. At least it's usually warm rain.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> What about your dog? He will eat us.


Was sittin in the recliner this morning s'plainin to him the current...unusual 'coffee' events.
Told him the game plan with my stuff If'n the buzzards happen to show up. I'm thinkin he got the message but not sure. May be too weak!









Momma fed him yesterday same time she fixed my coffee which is unusual too. He wouldn't eat!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> You FoMoCo dudes stay away from his truck. It's GM. I got this.
> BTW, lil' pup knows the different between a Ford guy, a Dodge guy and Chevy guy. I got this too.
> Just for you Fastie. I got your back and your wifey has the rest of you.
> 
> MM. Thanks for the kind words.


Good lookin out lazy.
You got the truck. 
Just promise that in the winter...you'll keep her full of fuel and keep extra clothes/blankets in the cab.
I do that for all our Ford drivin buddies so they know they can always call for a ride when they break down.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Good lookin out lazy.
> You got the truck.
> Just promise that in the winter...you'll keep her full of fuel and keep extra clothes/blankets in the cab.
> I do that for all our Ford drivin buddies so they know they can always call for a ride when they break down.


 just in case you break down going to after Ford truck give me a call I will pick you both up in my dependable Subaru Outback


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## waterfox

Lazy 8 said:


> For BC and everybody.


back at ya from my back yard on trail cam


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> just in case you break down going to after Ford truck give me a call I will pick you both up in my dependable Subaru Outback


Thanks BH...but have two Subbies of my own for backup.
You don't get out of this drive in the winter without either 4... or all wheel drive.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Thanks BH...but have two Subbies of my own for backup.
> You don't get out of this drive in the winter without either 4... or all wheel drive.


I also have 2 Subaru outbacks


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning you finest gentlemen, hope you all have a great day today. And for us working people sorry it’s only Tuesday


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Our fishing trip got rained out yesterday and raining again this morning. Think we’ll go saw a log or two for a couple beds for cabin. We’ve got ash, cherry or walnut. Haven’t decided which one yet. Get out and enjoy your day no matter what you do


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Thinking I'll go hang out at the James today. I'm like Norm at Cheers....becoming a regular.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 475230


Good one, BH.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
I let the weatherman talk me out of fishing this morning but so far only sprinkles here.
Looks like rain is on its way but I'll be kicking myself for not going a.m.
Enjoy your day wherever it finds you


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Good lookin out lazy.
> You got the truck.
> Just promise that in the winter...you'll keep her full of fuel and keep extra clothes/blankets in the cab.
> I do that for all our Ford drivin buddies so they know they can always call for a ride when they break down.



Just make sure the "Heated tailgate option" on your Chevy is still workin Fastie so your boddy's don't get frostbitten hands pushin you out....


----------



## M R DUCKS

..100


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Just make sure the "Heated tailgate option" on your Chevy is still workin Fastie so your boddy's don't get frostbitten hands pushin you out....


I like to refer to the heated tailgate option as my lunch warmer for when I'm out in the middle of the night in a blizzard lookin for my frozen ford drivin friends that have been broke down sittin in the middle of nowhere.
They always appreciate some warm food and coffee when the Calvary finally arrives.

But hey guys...finally realized why I'm still around after momma unusually fixed my coffee the other day.
Remembered yesterday that it's her B-day tomorrow and she was butterin me up so I'll get her somethin nice.
May have to go today and pull the plug on that new vacuum with all the bells and whistles I've been thinkin about gettin her.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> I like to refer to the heated tailgate option as my lunch warmer for when I'm out in the middle of the night in a blizzard lookin for my frozen ford drivin friends that have been broke down sittin in the middle of nowhere.
> They always appreciate some warm food and coffee when the Calvary finally arrives.
> 
> But hey guys...finally realized why I'm still around after momma unusually fixed my coffee the other day.
> Remembered yesterday that it's her B-day tomorrow and she was butterin me up so I'll get her somethin nice.
> May have to go today and pull the plug on that new vacuum with all the bells and whistles I've been thinkin about gettin her.


You better buy two vacuum cleaners. I’m sure the first one won’t work very good after where she is going to shove it.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobk said:


> You better buy two vacuum cleaners. I’m sure the first one won’t work very good after where she is going to shove it.



What he said.


----------



## 1basshunter

Fast, make sure it’s unplugged also!!!!! Just in case


----------



## MagicMarker

I bought my wife a vacuum cleaner once, Just Once


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> You better buy two vacuum cleaners. I’m sure the first one won’t work very good after where she is going to shove it.


Bling?
New designer puppy dog?
Lingerie?
Chocolates?
Flowers?
Dinner out at her favorite spot?

*Help me y'all.......


----------



## garhtr

No way I'd buy my wife a vacuum--- she might make me use it. 
I'd go with a flyrod or shotgun and out of the goodness of my heart volunteer to break it in .


----------



## Daveo76

Getting by is







easy with a vaccuum


----------



## fastwater

I will surely keep all the much appreciated wisdom in mind. 
Especially the advice of making sure the vacuum is unplugged.
But that new vacuum has got all them new fangled attachment things and I just know her eyes will light up when she unwraps it.
I'd buy her a dishwasher but she don't want one.
Ya'll think it would be too much If'n I take her car in and get the oil changed fer her instead of her havin to change it herself as usual? 
With all this rain...her backs been actin up a touch and layin on the wet concrete changin oil prolly won't do her back much good.
Just don't wanna spoil the ole gal...


----------



## Lazy 8

Cane she rotate the tires while shes at it?
How about a nice pair of high heel crocs?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Bling?
> New designer puppy dog?
> Lingerie?
> Chocolates?
> Flowers?
> Dinner out at her favorite spot?
> 
> *Help me y'all.......


New Chevy truck. Them new ones are all fancy I read somewhere.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> New Chevy truck. Them new ones are all fancy I read somewhere.


Like this one?
Good morning y'all. Chemo day! 




__





chevy truc cmmercial with a cat - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to our dove field this morning. Sure hoping my son and buddy don’t make fun of me too much for misses. Anyone else out have fun today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, we have had 1.4 inches of rain so far and more is coming today at the lake. Hope you all have good day today


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy September 1st. The first day of the meteorological fall. Yea, it's here. OSU football starts tomorrow evening.








What kinda fish is that? Shad?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Happy September 1st. The first day of the meteorological fall. Yea, it's here. OSU football starts tomorrow evening.
> View attachment 475275
> 
> What kinda fish is that? Shad?


Dead fish?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Like this one?
> Good morning y'all. Chemo day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chevy truc cmmercial with a cat - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Half way through the week UT. Keep the faith.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Dead fish?


Bob, you remind me of my sister. She sent me some Bigfoot socks to wear during 5 hrs of chemo. I said, did you give Bigfoot some royalties for the socks? She said, we can't find him.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Half way through the week UT. Keep the faith.


Week 5 of 7! I'd say I can almost taste the end but I can't taste *hit.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Week 5 of 7! I'd say I can almost taste the end but I can't taste *hit.


Well, I’ll let you in on a little secret. *hit don’t taste good anyway. So you got this!  I figured you had to be half way through the treatments.


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> I like to refer to the heated tailgate option as my lunch warmer for when I'm out in the middle of the night in a blizzard lookin for my frozen ford drivin friends that have been broke down sittin in the middle of nowhere.
> They always appreciate some warm food and coffee when the Calvary finally arrives.
> 
> 
> I will blow my horn 3 times so you can locate me FW....


----------



## Daveo76

uh oh🤧


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s one day closer to Friday


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Think we averaged one dove for every four shots yesterday. Gonna give my shoulder a break and go find a few garage sales today. Hang in there Bh Saturday is almost here. Everyone else have a great day


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s one day closer to Friday


This week is moving like a herd of turtles.


----------



## MagicMarker

Had a good morning garage sales, 2009 Honda foreman, a 12 ft Jon boat, and a truck load of misc.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> This week is moving like a herd of turtles.


Like a herd of union turtles on break


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

A few of the many festivities this weekend.

Millersport Sweet Corn Festival.
Johnstown Sportsmans Society Flea market/Swap Meet (lots of boom type toys)


----------



## 1basshunter

Go buckeyes


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Go buckeyes


OSU 45
Minnesota 31
Gooooooooo Bucks.
Good morning y'all. This drinking 3/4 gallon of water a day has me up all night. Oh well, the end of my treatments is near.
It's supposed to be another beautiful day!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed for Lima today. Taking the golf cart this time, save some walking. Not looking for anything in particular Unless I see something I can’t live without. Anyway get out and do something fun today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s finally Friday!!!!!!! Going to the Millersport corn festival tonight 🌽 then Bluegresser and I are going out fishing for the night. Not got to be in bed by 1am going fishing Saturday morning at 6am with another friend going to be trolling the tow path 👍


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Wakey, wakey. Good morning y'all. Gonna be a beautiful day.
For me it means NO treatments today or tomorrow. However, I will have to go in on Labor Day to get radiation.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars.
Cool mornings ='s there's a big stack of logs needin some attention.
Headed down this morning to get to bucking...and I'd bet everything I own that nobody sneaked in under the shadow of darkness and cut them all up as a surprise. 
Neighbor's gettin ready to put another house in so gotta make room for more logs this fall.

Enjoy your weekend off lazy. 
You bout got this ride licked....and you know what...you've handled it like a champ.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars.
> Cool mornings ='s there's a big stack of logs needin some attention.
> Headed down this morning to get to bucking...and I'd bet everything I own that nobody sneaked in under the shadow of darkness and cut them all up as a surprise.
> Neighbor's gettin ready to put another house in so gotta make room for more logs this fall.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend off lazy.
> You bout got this ride licked....and you know what...you've handled it like a champ.


Fastie, I'd a bucked 'em if I could of! I'm lucky to buck up outta bed. 
God Bless you brother.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, getting ready to go out and do some fishing. Then Carmen said that I would fix my neighbor electrical problem. Then I’m going to winterize the boats


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Was going to head up to Urbana flea market today but I’ve hit it hard last three days and spent enough this week. Couple more shotguns followed me home yesterday. Have fun whatever you do today


----------



## MagicMarker

Cut some walnut and ash for a guy couple months back. He sent me a picture of a bed frame he built and he’s coming Monday for some more wood


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, getting ready to go out and do some fishing. Then Carmen said that I would fix my neighbor electrical problem. Then I’m going to winterize the boats


Winterize in September?🤯🙀


----------



## 1basshunter

Yes, It’s done ✔ I still have a boat that I will be using for fishing the Ranger will still be on the lake and I’ll be fishing out of it. Skyway vet and I will be fishing Sunday!! He has never fished the towpath for eyes before!!!


----------



## fastwater

Lil puppy and I had a good day at the wood pile today. Made a lot of little pieces out of big ones.
Bout half the log pile bucked. And lil puppy helped out by draggin out every freakin small downed tree he could find in the woods and very carefully and strategically placing them on the trail so I would have to move them before getting up the hill.
I wore out before both the saw and lil puppy.
Poor lil fellar put in a hard day today:


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Raining here so not sure what’s in the plans for today. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Rain ended here...I hope.
Fastie, that looks like one pooped pup.


----------



## Lazy 8

Almost forgot. My beard which I kept close is gone. I had a small goatee that I found on my pillow this morning. 
I wasn't allowed to shave anyway. Could lead to an infection which would be bad. 
If anybodie's bored with my little updates...please let me know.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I slept in today going to church then I’m thinking about going fishing today. Hope that you all have a great day today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, I slept in today going to church then I’m thinking about going fishing today. Hope that you all have a great day today


Did u go on the wagon?


----------



## 1basshunter

Last night I could not even find the wagon !!! Let alone get on it


----------



## MagicMarker

Here’s first of two bed frames for the cabin


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> Almost forgot. My beard which I kept close is gone. I had a small goatee that I found on my pillow this morning.
> I wasn't allowed to shave anyway. Could lead to an infection which would be bad.
> If anybodie's bored with my little updates...please let me know.


Lazy I’m sure that I speak for a lot of us that we are waiting for you to reach a point of healthiness that your posts will be of a different nature then we will know that are prayers for you worked but till then keep us posted please…..God Bless you and your family and stay the course,your over the “hump”!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Eat your hearts our you bowtie lovers


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Angus beef roast Vidalia onions red taters smoked


----------



## Saugeye Tom

And walleye fishing tomorrow







eat your hearts out again bow tie


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Eat your hearts our you bowtie lovers
> View attachment 475390
> View attachment 475391
> View attachment 475392


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> And walleye fishing tomorrow
> View attachment 475415
> eat your hearts out again bow tie


Fishing report with pictures or it didn’t happen


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 475416


When nothing but the best will do...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed out to miss a few more doves this morning. Good luck Tom on your fishing. Everyone else get out and have fun


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys, Mowing grass and smoking a turkey today.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys, hope you all have a great Labor Day going fishing today the having a cookout


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars.
Workin today...actually this afternoon.
Think I'll take advantage of this cool morning and head down to the wood pile for a few hours before heading in.
Have a great day all...


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Mornin fellars.
> Workin today...actually this afternoon.
> Think I'll take advantage of this cool morning and head down to the wood pile for a few hours before heading in.
> Have a great day all...


You mean your gonna put that little pup to work again?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Didn't make the trip...way to many boats out already..jet skis etc....chit


----------



## Burkcarp1

Halfway.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> You mean your gonna put that little pup to work again?


Plans on the wood pile got postponed. Lil puppy got a reprieve today.
Told him to rest up today cause in the morning...it will be all paws on deck.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Didn't make the trip...way to many boats out already..jet skis etc....chit


Figured anywhere around these parts would be a huge cluster today as far as boating goes. Especially with the great weather forecast. Pending work schedule...Might get out one day this week before the weekend roles around.



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 475466
> 
> Halfway.


That yard bird right there would make yer gums beat their brains out.
Showed pic to Roho...he wasn't impressed.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Didn't make the trip...way to many boats out already..jet skis etc....chit


You could have went and sat at the ramp for some laughs.😁


----------



## Lazy 8

joekacz said:


> Lazy I’m sure that I speak for a lot of us that we are waiting for you to reach a point of healthiness that your posts will be of a different nature then we will know that are prayers for you worked but till then keep us posted please…..God Bless you and your family and stay the course,your over the “hump”!!


Joe/Everybody,
Sorry for just getting around to replying to your kind thoughts. I was feeling a bit under the weather. Call it chemo lag.
I really appreciate your positive attitude and I can't wait for that time either. They say the side effects don't stop when the treatment does. I'll have the feeding tube for around 2 months after treatments. So the end is near and it isn't.
Thanks again brother.
UT


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> Didn't make the trip...way to many boats out already..jet skis etc....chit


You coulda ran out here and fished awhile, brother caught a real nice crappie awhile ago and tossed it back. There’s some 16” ones in there and neighbor caught 5.5 pd bass last week


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thank you......you got a boat ramp   ?


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thank you......you got a boat ramp   ?


Just Back it down just before the catails


----------



## MagicMarker

At one time I had a bass boat. I could get it up on plane bout 18 miles an hour and still make the turns. People going down the road probably got a laugh out of it


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thank you......you got a boat ramp   ?


Can't remember who it was but someone told me there were too many weeds to run a boat.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Buddy is coming over and we’re going squirrel hunting this morning. While he’s here he can help change out a couple tree stands. From sticks and hang on to ladder stands with 360 degree swivel seats. By the way all the weeds are gone in the pond. 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Here’s first of two bed frames for the cabin
> View attachment 475388


We went ahead and built three of them


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day today and good luck 🍀 hunting day MM.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## joekacz

Just watched our local news up here in the Cleveland area and they were reporting on the “Swap Days “ down by you guys in Johnstown. If I heard correctly the annual swap days are 70 years old. They interviewed a lady that’s been there since the 90’s selling colorful dog collars. Looked busy but not shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## Lazy 8

joekacz said:


> Just watched our local news up here in the Cleveland area and they were reporting on the “Swap Days “ down by you guys in Johnstown. If I heard correctly the annual swap days are 70 years old. They interviewed a lady that’s been there since the 90’s selling colorful dog collars. Looked busy but not shoulder to shoulder.


Hey Joe. This is the same one I was speaking of. The Johnstown Sportsmans Society Annual Flea Market and Swap Days. Mixed in with everything under the sun were a lot of things that went boom.


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Joe. This is the same one I was speaking of. The Johnstown Sportsmans Society Annual Flea Market and Swap Days. Mixed in with everything under the sun were a lot of things that went boom.


Is that east of the Columbus area??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Can't remember who it was but someone told me there were too many weeds to run a boat.


i was looking at buck crik


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Buddy is coming over and we’re going squirrel hunting this morning. While he’s here he can help change out a couple tree stands. From sticks and hang on to ladder stands with 360 degree swivel seats. By the way all the weeds are gone in the pond. 😀


Killed a few squirrels and changed out two stands


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Killed a few squirrels


Squirrel gravy n biscuits ?
We're having squirrel stew tonight and gravy n biscuits tomorrow night.
Btw -- bunks n cabin loft look awesome. 
Enjoy n good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

joekacz said:


> Is that east of the Columbus area??


Yea, but more NE. Search for Johnstown, OH.


----------



## Lazy 8

Maybe this will help. Scroll down and enlarge the map.




__





Swappers Day 2021 | Johnstown Community Sportsmen's Club






jcscohio.org


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 475515


Some of the stuff some people put in their coffee, I think it’s definitely recreational. Heck can’t even pronounce a lot of the items on the menu🙄


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be nice today….. someone go out and do something fun today!!!! I’m going to work and it sucks too more years till I’m done. Can’t wait for that day


----------



## joekacz

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be nice today….. someone go out and do something fun today!!!! I’m going to work and it sucks too more years till I’m done. Can’t wait for that day


Don't wish your life away it comes a LOT QUICKER than you think,Ask anybody that's retired already.Enjoy your life and be patient,it will come.Now you go and have a good day at work and make one person happy today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Talked myself out of the flea market this morning. Got a lumber order to cut so might as well earn some money instead of spending today. Enjoy whatever you do today


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> Almost forgot. My beard which I kept close is gone. I had a small goatee that I found on my pillow this morning.
> I wasn't allowed to shave anyway. Could lead to an infection which would be bad.
> If anybodie's bored with my little updates...please let me know.


Never! I appreciate them! Praying for you!!!


----------



## M R DUCKS

200


----------



## fastwater

YOU GO M R DUCKS


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> Never! I appreciate them! Praying for you!!!


May God bless you, brother!

Good sniping Mr. Duck!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s one of them days that when you get up for the day you just want to go back to bed.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 475601


Good morning BH and everybody else! 
For some reason, I was able to drink a half a cup of coffee today. Might be because yesterday was chemo day and they pump me full of steroids and anti-nausea crap. They will wear of and I'll have a chemo crash. Maybe tomorrow...maybe Saturday.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna go see if I can find a garage sale or two this morning, then couple of us gonna miss a few more doves this afternoon. Have fun whatever the rest of you do


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday and my wife and I are going to a concert tonight. Then I’m going fishing for a little bit. Had to go to work a few hrs early today so I’m going to take off early!!!! Don’t need the overtime.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Last day at lower humidity before it creeps back in tomorrow and Sunday. Bucks vs Ducks at noon tomorrow. Sorry @M R DUCKS.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna tackle front brakes on my pickup today. Heard metal to metal while garage sales yesterday. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## 1basshunter

Carmen and I are going to see Josh Turner in concert tonight!!! After that I’m going fishing  then early Saturday morning Ralf a.k.a. bluegrasser and I are going fishing together . Have a great day weekend gentlemen


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Last day at lower humidity before it creeps back in tomorrow and Sunday. Bucks vs Ducks at noon tomorrow. Sorry @M R DUCKS.


LOL! I’m a Buckeye…..5brothers/sisters, 2 sister in laws, wife, 2 kids and 3 nieces/nephews all went to or are currently going to THE Ohio State University. Heck, 5 of us lived in the Stadium when there were dorms. My work truck even has a large Brutus on the side!
So, I guess I‘ll be rooting for the scarlet and gray!


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> LOL! I’m a Buckeye…..5brothers/sisters, 2 sister in laws, wife, 2 kids and 3 nieces/nephews all went to or are currently going to THE Ohio State University. Heck, 5 of us lived in the Stadium when there were dorms. My work truck even has a large Brutus on the side!
> So, I guess I‘ll be rooting for the scarlet and gray!


WOOHOO! I am too! Unless they're played WV.


----------



## 1basshunter

It was a really nice concert 🎵 Carmen and I had a great time.


----------



## fastwater

That's great BH.
Good luck fishin in the AM.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Never forget!!


----------



## fastwater

Mornin BK...and the rest of you fine derailin fellars.
Headed in to work in about 20mins.
Will once again have the privilege of raisin two American flags this mornin at sunrise.
Will be an especially heartfelt, somber event this mornin only raisin them half staff.
Please take a moment out of your day to look up and say a prayer for for all the relatives of the lost that day, all relatives of the lost in battles over 9/11 since then...and especially say a prayer for this country.
It needs it more today than ever...

*NEVER FORGET!!!*


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m getting ready to go fishing I think today should be a National holiday but that’s just my opinion y’all have a good day


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' guys!!! Going to do some yard work this morning then go visit my Mom and Dad. I've been super busy lately and haven't seem 'em in a while. May stop in and visit my brother and SIL after.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Bob, Bh, hope you guys catch a bunch today. Here’s one from the pond yesterday Everyone else get out and enjoy today


----------



## bobk

Bless this country! Just getting ready to hit the grumpy mother Erie. Going to be a bumpy ride today. Everyone have a good and safe weekend.


----------



## ditchdigger

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Bob, Bh, hope you guys catch a bunch today. Here’s one from the pond yesterday Everyone else get out and enjoy today
> View attachment 475672


Nice bass! The top of your pic looks like a reflection of one of the twin towers against that blue sky on that terrible day! Will never forget!!


----------



## 1basshunter

O H


----------



## joekacz

1basshunter said:


> O H


I O


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Bless this country! Just getting ready to hit the grumpy mother Erie. Going to be a bumpy ride today. Everyone have a good and safe weekend.


Bob, be careful out there brother.


----------



## MagicMarker

Went and looked at a new idea pull type corn picker this morning. Ended up buying it along with a John Deere disk ,hay rake, another hopper wagon ( maybe build another rolling deer blind ). Pull behind sprayer, and a corn sheller. Will try and get all hauled home tomorrow still might get couple other things there too


----------



## polebender

1basshunter said:


> O H


Oh No!


----------



## garhtr

I thought I had us covered in the luck department.
Picked these up while squirrel hunting








And the wife brought these home for me a.m.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got several trips with the truck and trailer today. Gonna haul skid loader down to load with and then back down to bring it home last load. You guys get out and have a nice day


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!!! Time for some coffee.....


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, going to church with the wife then we are moving to Westerville for the winter  and come to the lake house on the weekends. Westerville sucks have a great day today folks


----------



## joekacz

garhtr said:


> I thought I had us covered in the luck department.
> Picked these up while squirrel hunting
> View attachment 475692
> 
> And the wife brought these home for me a.m.
> View attachment 475693


So much for the Buckeye’s they’re going to have to become the “ Luckeye’s” to even stay in the top 10. Very hard to break that barrier into the top again and barring a catastrophe it’s gonna be a Crimson Tide year,very dominating although their schedule is and should be questioned. Still a fan,go Bucks! OH-


----------



## Saugeyefisher

joekacz said:


> So much for the Buckeye’s they’re going to have to become the “ Luckeye’s” to even stay in the top 10. Very hard to break that barrier into the top again and barring a catastrophe it’s gonna be a Crimson Tide year,very dominating although their schedule is and should be questioned. Still a fan,go Bucks! OH-


Thankfully if your going to lose, now is the time to do it. Need the BIG 10 to show out! And imo the ducks need to continue on having a good season an hopefully drop a couple big games near the end.... Totally doable!


----------



## Hatchetman

MagicMarker said:


> Went and looked at a new idea pull type corn picker this morning. Ended up buying it along with a John Deere disk ,hay rake, another hopper wagon ( maybe build another rolling deer blind ). Pull behind sprayer, and a corn sheller. Will try and get all hauled home tomorrow still might get couple other things there too




M & M Farm supply, cal BR 549.....


----------



## MagicMarker

Hatchetman said:


> M & M Farm supply, cal BR 549.....


I try and stay busy and every once in a while put a couple dollars in the kitty 😀


----------



## 0utwest

MagicMarker said:


> I try and stay busy and every once in a while put a couple dollars in the kitty 😀


I like the way you think MM !


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I hate Monday mornings !!!! Hope you all have a great day today and do something fun today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna try and hit a few doves this morning. Maybe cut a log after that. We got everything hauled yesterday. Get out and do something fun today guys


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> I hate Monday mornings


Normally I would agree-- but this has been a pretty good one
















Enjoy your day wherever it may find you N Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Lazy 8

Good day y'all. I didn't have much time this morning to check in. 
Just back from radiation. Wednesday is my LAST DAY! Wouldn't you know it's a chemo day? 
They say I'll keep this feeding tube for a few months. I figure Ill still be consuming the Ensure for at least a month. The chemicals and radiation in my body will keep working long after Wednesday. Do you realize when I go in for chemo that it goes in via an IV line, straight in my blood? Boy oh boy.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Southernsaug

Lazy 8, sounds like a tough row to hoe. You have all my sympathy, but sometimes we got to go through some stuff to get better. Keep strong and trust in the hope of better things coming....praying for ya


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 475876


Thanks BC. If I ever got a tattoo, it would prolly be of a majestic bald eagle. You know how to pic a guy up when he's down a tad.



Southernsaug said:


> Lazy 8, sounds like a tough row to hoe. You have all my sympathy, but sometimes we got to go through some stuff to get better. Keep strong and trust in the hope of better things coming....praying for ya


Thanks SS. One day in June you wake up with a lump on your neck....


----------



## Lil' Rob

Due to work and other circumstances, I / my son won't be able use the youth duck hunt he drew for Mogadore on 10/2 and 10/3. I'm really not worried about getting anything in exchange, just the knowledge that it won't go to waste. So, if any of you "Derailers" can use it, or know someone who can, let me know...it's yours.


----------



## Lazy 8

Let me be the first to say hey this morning. Speaking of hay, spend your day today, wisely. It gonna rain tomorrow.
Nice gesture Lil Rob!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all are doing well today and go out there and enjoy the sunshine today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Have a good one.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^Nothing like a Bald Eagle with a 'TUDE!^^^
Thanks BC!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Nothing on the agenda (yet). But I’m sure something will come up. Buddy of mine just bought 10 acres of woods that but up against his 30 acres he already has and wants to put in some atv trails Wednesday or Thursday. Anyway get out and do something fun today


----------



## M R DUCKS

Morning….
these are from opening day dove….


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today hope you all have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys, pouring down rain here. Fishing later😁


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 475957
> 
> Good morning guys, pouring down rain here. Fishing later😁


Who's this mean looking dude?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. This has got to be my worst morning of all. You name it and I got it, but I don't care because...THIS IS MY LAST DAY OF CHEMO AND RADIATION AND I GET TO RING THE FRIGGIN BELL!!!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Who's this mean looking dude?


That's an elusive eeffoc bird.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. This has got to be my worst morning of all. You name it and I got it, but I don't care because...THIS IS MY LAST DAY OF CHEMO AND RADIATION AND I GET TO RING THE FRIGGIN BELL!!!


Ring the hell out of that bell UT! Keep the faith.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. This has got to be my worst morning of all. You name it and I got it, but I don't care because...THIS IS MY LAST DAY OF CHEMO AND RADIATION AND I GET TO RING THE FRIGGIN BELL!!!


You can do it! 🙏


----------



## Southernsaug

Here's for hoping of better days ahead, ding ding


----------



## Burkcarp1

took this picture last night ..


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> I GET TO RING THE FRIGGIN BELL!!!


Ring it long and hard !
Good luck and God bless


----------



## garhtr

Only sprinkles here








But looks like a storm on the horizon








Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy I’m glad you finally get to ring the bell still praying for you every day along with my wife


----------



## fastwater

Yea BOOOOY!!!
Lazy...you ring that bell today till your arms get tired...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I’ve got an old dinner bell on the back deck I’ll ring for you Lazy. Rain canceled my flea market ride this morning. Gonna help my buddy with his trails tomorrow and ride to Van Wert Friday for their trader days. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## $diesel$

Way to go, Lazy, still pray'n for you, bro. 🙏


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay lazy, how did it feel to ring the bell today?????


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody! That's the good and here's the not-so-good. They say I can expect to feel like crap for a few weeks. I guess things will happen in reverse of what they did to get me here. BUT I'M OK WITH THAT.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, It’s Thursday morning and wishing it was Friday!!! But tomorrow will be here tomorrow🤪then I’m taking bluegrasser and his wife out to dinner then the wife’s are going to the backwoods festival and we are going fishing.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay lazy, how long till you are able to drink some coffee? Please let me know and what type you get on your way to work!! I’m going to get you a gift card for it.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna go help my buddy with his trails this morning. Take the mini over to do it. If you can’t push it out of the way you dig it out. Best trail maker there is. I’ll be scouting for a couple nice logs while I’m there too. Get out and have fun today


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 475994
> Hay lazy, how long till you are able to drink some coffee? Please let me know and what type you get on your way to work!! I’m going to get you a gift card for it.


Thanks brother, but I get all I need at home. I don't do the take out coffee. Especially these days. I never thought I'd ever believe it but I'm not drinking any coffee or tea. Both made me sick. I hope to drink some coffee again someday just like I hope to eat a bacon chezburger someday. 
I'd of never thought it.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’ll get you a gift card for Five guys burgers if you would like


----------



## joekacz

God Bless you Lazy and “roll with the punches “ !! You’re over that hump so get back into the swing of things nice and slowly.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I’ll get you a gift card for Five guys burgers if you would like



Rob, I won't be eating stuff like 5 Guys until December at the earliest. There's no sense eating it if I can't taste it.
This was me, beardless (it fell out) getting reading for chemo with my friend Ballard. Yes, it's actually his first name. He's one cool dude.


----------



## Lazy 8

I had to play this for Ballard. I grew up on Ballards products.


----------



## Lazy 8

joekacz said:


> God Bless you Lazy and “roll with the punches “ !! You’re over that hump so get back into the swing of things nice and slowly.


Thanks Joe! I kinda have to. I was up at 0300 throwing up in the bathroom.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s all most my favorite day!!! Tomorrow is coming


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna climb on the bike and head for Van Wert in a few minutes. Might make a spin around St Mary’s on way back south later. It’s not that I need anything it’s just the idea I might miss out on something. Hang in there Bh. You’re gonna be fishing again pretty soon. Lazy, glad you posted a picture, now I can put a face to your name. Hope your feeling better today. Like Bh already said better days are coming, they’re called Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks MM. Y'all got to see me beardless. Not sure if that's good or bad. First time without a beard since I can remember. Most of my stache held on for dear life.
There's a Backwoods Fest in Thornville.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Joe! I kinda have to. I was up at 0300 throwing up in the bathroom.


Prayers sent Uncle Timbo.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, it’s all most my favorite day!!! Tomorrow is coming


Why's that? 2 more days till work starts??😂😂🙄😔


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Why's that? 2 more days till work starts??😂😂🙄😔


Because after Sunday it’s Monday and that is the Worst day of the week


----------



## 1basshunter

I love the new tik tok Challenge were they tear up the schools  And the school will not do anything to them accept talk to them and tell them that it wrong. Now go and be good


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> I love the new tik tok Challenge were they tear up the schools  And the school will not do anything to them accept talk to them and tell them that it wrong. Now go and be good


3 kids in my daughter's middle school taken away in a police vehicle. Vandalism charges being filed. And bills being sent to parents. They ain't messing around. And they shouldn't be. Lmao I didn't even have to say anything to my kid. Lol she's knows she might as well not even come home if she gets caught doing something like that....


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> 3 kids in my daughter's middle school taken away in a police vehicle. Vandalism charges being filed. And bills being sent to parents. They ain't messing around. And they shouldn't be. Lmao I didn't even have to say anything to my kid. Lol she's knows she might as well not even come home if she gets caught doing something like that....


And that’s the way it should be!!!! But we have a different superintendent and he believes that no kid shall be suspended. They get government money for each kid in school. You would not believe how many kids and high school have been I caught with a gun and drugs and it never gets reported to the proper authorities!!! If there’s no report there is no incident if there’s no incident we have a safe school that people will want to have their kids come to. I know that seems far-fetched for some people but it’s true and it’s just not in the school I work for there are many out there. Count your blessings Bobby you have a good superintend!!!!!


----------



## bobk

Saugeyefisher said:


> 3 kids in my daughter's middle school taken away in a police vehicle. Vandalism charges being filed. And bills being sent to parents. They ain't messing around. And they shouldn't be. Lmao I didn't even have to say anything to my kid. Lol she's knows she might as well not even come home if she gets caught doing something like that....


That's great to read. All schools should be following that protocol when this crap is done.


----------



## garhtr

They're here ????








Not sure what I captured in this photo, --- UFO ?
Took this photo Thursday a.m. I certainly don't believe it's a spacecraft but I am stumped on what it might be. 
Any ideas ?
Enjoy --- N don't get abducted


----------



## M R DUCKS

At least it‘s kind of in formation


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> They're here ????
> View attachment 476051
> 
> Not sure what I captured in this photo, --- UFO ?
> Took this photo Thursday a.m. I certainly don't believe it's a spacecraft but I am stumped on what it might be.
> * Any ideas ?*
> Enjoy --- N don't get abducted


The elusive white snapper???


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

garhtr said:


> They're here ????
> View attachment 476051
> 
> Not sure what I captured in this photo, --- UFO ?
> Took this photo Thursday a.m. I certainly don't believe it's a spacecraft but I am stumped on what it might be.
> Any ideas ?
> Enjoy --- N don't get abducted


flying q-tip


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m


----------



## 1basshunter

Going


----------



## 1basshunter

For


----------



## 1basshunter

The win


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> The win


You won. Take the next 2 days off!


----------



## $diesel$

Mr. Lazy, to my my utter shock and amazement, you look like an average everyday guy!...............lol, just kid'n, buddy. Hang in there and this will be over before you know it.

BTW," your purse does nothing for average and everyday."


----------



## M R DUCKS

Nice get 1Basshunter. 👏👏👏


----------



## MagicMarker

Yep you’re buddy from Indiana taught you well 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Eaton this morning for breakfast at the Pork Festival. Then back home before it gets too crowded. It’s Saturday again, make the most of it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it was kind of slow fishing yesterday!!!! But today is a another day and I’ll be trying again


----------



## 1basshunter

Got back from the festival it was a nice time. But I hate bluegrass music 🎶 Then Carmen said since I was good there I will take you to Vances outdoors. And I picked up some white flicker shads and some vibes plus she picked up some 9mm ammunition. Glad to see the price are dropping on ammunition finally!!! Not a big drop but it’s came down!!! Maybe the panic buying is slowing down.


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> They're here ????
> View attachment 476051
> 
> Not sure what I captured in this photo, --- UFO ?
> Took this photo Thursday a.m. I certainly don't believe it's a spacecraft but I am stumped on what it might be.
> Any ideas ?
> Enjoy --- N don't get abducted


Don't choot Lizabeth. That disc is protected under a disc of migratory flight. Feds'll come get cha.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Got back from the festival it was a nice time. But I hate bluegrass music 🎶 Then Carmen said since I was good there I will take you to Vances outdoors. And I picked up some white flicker shads and some vibes plus she picked up some 9mm ammunition. Glad to see the price are dropping on ammunition finally!!! Not a big drop but it’s came down!!! Maybe the panic buying is slowing down.


Ized raised on Bluegrass, brown beans 'n cornbread.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Mr. Lazy, to my my utter shock and amazement, you look like an average everyday guy!...............lol, just kid'n, buddy. Hang in there and this will be over before you know it.
> 
> BTW," your purse does nothing for average and everyday."


Thanks Mr. Diesel. If'n I keep taking those, "good looking pills" that Fastie gimme, I might get as good looking as ST.  might
The purse, was given to me by my co-workers. Honestly, I dnt think they ever said eyes on it. It was full of stuff a person going thru this would weed.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Ized raised on Bluegrass, brown beans 'n cornbread.


Double like


----------



## garhtr

The bugs of summer are dying, looks like the last of the " Dog day cicadias"
But the bugs of Fall are thriving 
















Nothing I love more than a blasting chorus of fall katydids and giant field crickets.
Enjoy fall !


----------



## MagicMarker

My buddy talked me into going to the Twin Creek NDA banquet tonight ( national deer association). Was well fed had a good time and won three guns with a hundred dollars of raffle tickets. A Savage 350 legend, a Smith and Wesson shield nine EZ, and a Smith and Wesson shield 380 EZ.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen. Brent and I are going out after some eyes this morning fishing a very top secret spot. That no one has ever fished before 🤪


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Good luck Bh. My cousin is bringing a log over this morning to cut a fireplace mantel for his son’s new house. It’ll be from a tree he removed to build the house. Get out and enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> My buddy talked me into going to the Twin Creek NDA banquet tonight ( national deer association). Was well fed had a good time and won three guns with a hundred dollars of raffle tickets. A Savage 350 legend, a Smith and Wesson shield nine EZ, and a Smith and Wesson shield 380 EZ.


Dang, dang, dang and dang. The first 3 fangs were fee winning the firepower. The 4th was fer getting well fed.
I think it'd be cool if y'all could make the mantle piece look hand hewn.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s Monday 😡getting ready for work now and see all the love from the kids!!!!!!! Hope you all have a great day


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Light rain now and more coming. Cold front breezes in late Tues/early Wed. More rain. Thursday's hi/lo is 64/49. 
Dang.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Plans for this week are to get the deer camp all cleaned out and prepped to get ready to tow it to Kentucky for this years season. Bh play nice in school this week. Lazy hope your feeling better this week. Everyone else get out and make it a good one


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Trying to finish some yard stuff before it gets wet and run some errands.
Fish tomorrow (maybe later today) if we get just enough precipitation to jump the river up a "few" inches but not blow it out. 
Enjoy your day wherever it finds you--- Good luck !


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Light rain now and more coming. Cold front breezes in late Tues/early Wed. More rain. Thursday's hi/lo is 64/49.
> Dang.


Lazy I hope your enjoying the first day of the rest of your life and sincerely hope the "BIG MAN" up above has a ton of them for you and your family.Now get out and get wet in that rain you say you got and have some fun.Not raining up here for us N.E. boy's yet but it will tomorrow.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Plans for this week are to get the deer camp all cleaned out and prepped to get ready to tow it to Kentucky for this years season. Bh play nice in school this week. Lazy hope your feeling better this week. Everyone else get out and make it a good one
> View attachment 476169


Hey MM, maybe a powerwash fallowed by a 9" rollar camo job? Or just all O.D.?


----------



## Daveo76

Now how 'bout that!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys! Time to get up and go to work.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today. Yesterday I placed an order for the restrooms $11,000 and I told them that I will need at least another 1.000 in parts and superintendent said that to much money 💰 then my boss told me to let him know how I feel🤣 so I told him that my kids would never have done something like that because I still believe in Punishment👍And if you think that is to much money maybe you could find it at a better price or better yet have a company come in and do it. The maintenance department is overwhelmed!!!!!!!! We have over 2,000 work orders to still be done. And it grows daily. And your adding two more schools we only have 4 maintenance men…… I clean it up for the little ones on this form🤪


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Still raining so not sure what we’ll get done today. Rest of you have the best day you can


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Still raining so not sure what we’ll get done today. Rest of you have the best day you can


Hey y'all. Rain here too. Prolly tomorrow but.....here's some factoids.

Today IS the last day of summer
Tomorrow IS the first day of Fall or Autumn
Couldn't hardly see it but we just had the Harvest (full) Moon
Bucks are winning and will prolly win this Sat. 
WV plays Oklahoma this Sat.


----------



## Daveo76

Yep, this and the iodine, then "







go back outside till the street lights come on"


----------



## Lazy 8

Remember the little flip top pocket tins that held 12 aspirins or even Excedrine?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> Yep, this and the iodine, then "
> View attachment 476235
> go back outside till the street lights come on"


And black tar drawing salve


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Prince Albert, too


----------



## fastwater

Man...you guys are old!!!
I don't remember any of that antique stuff.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, some of you guys are way too old  I can barely remember my first PlayStation and Xbox


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Just who is the oldest on the Derailer. I clock in at 66.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s still raining. Good luck with anything you have planned today. Lazy I’m still 63 for a couple more months


----------



## garhtr

I'm 26  (and dyslexic)
Good luck !


----------



## Southernsaug

I am 66 years and 178 days old


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m 60 still a baby but not a crybaby


----------



## Saugeye Tom

59 till Feb 3rd


----------



## Saugeye Tom

IM THE YOUNGERST MUHAHAHAHA BRUHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Good morning - older than dirt, 65 until February.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

37


----------



## G.lock

Now I'm feelin old
70 next month


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> I'm 26  (and dyslexic)
> Good luck !


Yep...26 until March.
And just like yoga pants...I don't lie.


----------



## 1basshunter

G.lock said:


> Now I'm feelin old
> 70 next month


You are


----------



## bobk

Saugeyefisher said:


> 37


Bragger


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobk said:


> Bragger


😁😁


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Southernsaug said:


> I am 66 years and 178 days old


I'm about 66 and roughly 120 days old.


----------



## 0utwest

58 here till nov.5th .


----------



## MagicMarker

Outwest, you headed west to hunt this year? Buddy is headed out to hunt antelope next week.


----------



## Burkcarp1

49 until Jan.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Burkcarp1 said:


> 49 until Jan.


When you hit 50, you are officially part of the "dirty old man club" !!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> 49 until Jan.


You are still a baby


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s getting ready for fall fishing soon and can’t wait….. have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> You are still a baby


It doesn’t always feel like it.


----------



## joekacz

Turned 70 on 8/1 and none of you “ young punks “ bought me anything!!! lol lol Age is nothing but a number to keep track of your progress in the game of life……have a good day kids!


----------



## Southernsaug

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm about 66 and roughly 120 days old.


It seems 1955 was a very good vintage


----------



## MagicMarker

joekacz said:


> Turned 70 on 8/1 and none of you “ young punks “ bought me anything!!! lol lol Age is nothing but a number to keep track of your progress in the game of life……have a good day kids!


We’d rather owe you than beat you out of it


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Not raining at the moment. Got a trailer load of stuff to unload that we bought yesterday and loaded in the rain ( couple more bush hogs, small trailer and a few other things). It’s garage sales Thursday but there doesn’t seem to be many around today. Get done what you can but have fun at it today


----------



## Lazy 8

Southernsaug said:


> It seems 1955 was a very good vintage


Yes it is. 
Here's a good one...I was born on my Dads birthday. I always had to make my wish quickly and blow out the candle so there was enough candle left for Dad to blow out.
He had a joke that worked how ever old I was. If we'd be out getting something for the house, like at Lowes, and run into one of his "work buddies" they might say, Harold, is this your boy? (I looked just like him) Dad would say, yea, 15 years ago, I asked the ol lady for a shotgun for my birthday and thats what she gave me. It didn't matter how old I was.


----------



## G.lock

joekacz said:


> Turned 70 on 8/1 and none of you “ young punks “ bought me anything!!! lol lol Age is nothing but a number to keep track of your progress in the game of life……have a good day kids!


yeah tell'm
Still there's got to be some older old farts here!


----------



## 0utwest

MagicMarker said:


> Outwest, you headed west to hunt this year? Buddy is headed out to hunt antelope next week.


No i am not as i did not draw any of the tags i put in for  But the Misses drew the killdeer plains archery hunt for here and its a partner hunt so i hope she is taking me  .


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes it is.
> Here's a good one...I was born on my Dads birthday. I always had to make my wish quickly and blow out the candle so there was enough candle left for Dad to blow out.
> He had a joke that worked how ever old I was. If we'd be out getting something for the house, like at Lowes, and run into one of his "work buddies" they might say, Harold, is this your boy? (I looked just like him) Dad would say, yea, 15 years ago, I asked the ol lady for a shotgun for my birthday and thats what she gave me. It didn't matter how old I was.


My sister was born 1 year after me...so she was my birthday gift...when people find out, I always tell them it's the birthday gift I still can't return!


----------



## joekacz

0utwest said:


> No i am not as i did not draw any of the tags i put in for  But the Misses drew the killdeer plains archery hunt for here and its a partner hunt so i hope she is taking me  .


Don’ be too sure about that because I may be available…………. lol lol. Good luck when you go and have fun!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday finally!!!!!! After work today I’m going fishing yesterday Ralf a good friend got 3 on back to back casts using a big joshy green glow perch 2.75. We will be meeting up there after work. Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. No rain today, got some catching up to do. Did get the heating system and a few live edge cedar shelves in cabin yesterday


----------



## Lazy 8

Looking good MM. That heater oughta keep your world nice 'n cozy.


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. No rain today, got some catching up to do. Did get the heating system and a few live edge cedar shelves in cabin yesterday
> View attachment 476325
> View attachment 476326


No fireplace?


----------



## MagicMarker

When we’re there there will be a fire outside in the fire ring.


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Just who is the oldest on the Derailer. I clock in at 66.




78 and pi$$ed off because my new Merc motor won't be here till between Dec-Feb....


----------



## G.lock

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 476324
> View attachment 476324


Looks like you're going to bite them twice!


----------



## Daveo76

63, seems to be a popular number


----------



## Daveo76

ok


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> 78 and pi$$ed off because my new Merc motor won't be here till between Dec-Feb....


Just in time for ice fishin?


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> 63, seems to be a popular number


Well hell, you're young enough to be in the Awnold this weekend in Columbus. Don't be a sissy boy.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Well hell, you're young enough to be in the Awnold this weekend in Columbus. Don't be a sissy boy.


And ifn you're feelin that froggy...come on down.
Neighbor buildin another house and have to take down and haul out about 70+ trees.


----------



## Daveo76

Take care sir, or I won't let you know where the 2 TWO comets will be in Nov ans Dec, damn whippersnappers🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen getting ready to go out and do some fishing with a friend…. Yesterday was not a the the best of days. After work I one fish a bass about 17 inches long on my 2 cast then nothing else.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Saturday. Was going to go sit in stand a couple hours but just wasn’t feeling it. Still got some left over deer in the freezer so think I’ll make a big batch of jerky or snack sticks this week. If the rain doesn’t get you get out and have fun


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Just in time for ice fishin?



Do they make ice cleats for outboards??


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys!


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning guys!!!! Spotted some mouse crap in the house since it's gotten cooler the last couple of days and have been on a mission to eradicate the little ba$tards......got 2 so far. One on cheese and 1 one on PB


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Good morning guys!!!! Spotted some mouse crap in the house since it's gotten cooler the last couple of days and have been on a mission to eradicate the little ba$tards......got 2 so far. One on cheese and 1 one on PB


12 ga with 00 buck works pretty good if all else fails.
Good morning y'all.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Went to an auction yesterday, bought another hay wagon and completely filled the truck. Got a lot of sorting to do this morning. Still haven’t finished the deer camp for the move to Kentucky yet either. Get out and enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> 12 ga with 00 buck works pretty good if all else fails.
> Good morning y'all.


Well Lazy sounds like you’re feeling better with that humor of using a shotgun to take them mice out…..hmmm maybe you were not kidding…oh boy!! lol lol


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Went to an auction yesterday, bought another hay wagon and completely filled the truck. Got a lot of sorting to do this morning. Still haven’t finished the deer camp for the move to Kentucky yet either. Get out and enjoy the rest of your weekend


Hey MM, didn't bow season start in OH yesterday.


----------



## Lazy 8

joekacz said:


> Well Lazy sounds like you’re feeling better with that humor of using a shotgun to take them mice out…..hmmm maybe you were not kidding…oh boy!! lol lol


I'm having good times and not so good times. I can't be on my feet for very long. Still taking drugs.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey MM, didn't bow season start in OH yesterday.


Yes, I think I could kill a doe any day I sit in one of the stands at the farm. I still want to try for one of the big guys first when they get active


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening guys hope you all had a fun weekend and for all you retired gentlemen it doesn’t really matter what day it is. Because every day is a weekend for you


----------



## MagicMarker

Got a few things done today


----------



## MagicMarker

Got everything from auction sorted


----------



## MagicMarker

Just came in


----------



## MagicMarker

To snipe this one


----------



## 1basshunter

You only beat me on the sniping because Carmen was getting some more fishing stuff. Like I need more but I’ll find room for it somewhere 🤪


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s Monday morning for us poor working guys, MM gets to sleep in!!! Yes MM I’m Jealous


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, it’s Monday morning for us poor working guys, MM gets to sleep in!!! Yes MM I’m Jealous


I slept in till 645 this morning. I’ve always heard when you retire you still never have time to get everything done, but you sure can pick and choose what you do have to do. I remember one time my dispatcher said to me (that truck doesn’t say Dan Marker Trucking on the doors). Since retiring it sure as hell does now 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and make it a good one


----------



## M R DUCKS

MM good get….snipe that is…..I can’t believe it sat so long


----------



## MagicMarker

Drug this old stove home other day for scrap. Gave it a twenty dollar make over


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> MM good get….snipe that is…..I can’t believe it sat so long


MM, now snipe a big buck.


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Drug this old stove home other day for scrap. Gave it a twenty dollar make over
> View attachment 476514
> View attachment 476515
> View attachment 476516
> View attachment 476517


Really nice job MM and it looks good in your cabin


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Really nice job MM and it looks good in your cabin


Yep it’s just for looks. Got a propane heater all hooked up for ease of use


----------



## $diesel$

Nice job, MM


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only Tuesday but as for me the week is going by faster than last week. Don’t rub it in MM


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got that steer loaded on trailer that we couldn’t load last two times we tried and dropped it off at sale barn ( let someone else deal with it). It’ll sell today , was the craziest acting animal we ever had. Bh, hope you’re week goes well and for the record my clock started two years before yours, you’ll get there.


----------



## Lazy 8

BH - I'm still on medical leave. But it's not all paradise. I'm fatigued all the time and nauseated if I don't take pills for it. I can't stand on my feet for too long without getting dizzy. I've been to the grocery store with my wife a few times and I ride in the handicapped electric scooter. 
Everything looks good at the grocery store and on tv in the commercials but...I'm still on a liquid diet. No, not beer...Ensure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Got that steer loaded on trailer that we couldn’t load last two times we tried and dropped it off at sale barn ( let someone else deal with it). It’ll sell today , was the craziest acting animal we ever had. Bh, hope you’re week goes well and for the record my clock started two years before yours, you’ll get there.


mad cow


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> mad cow


Yep if you did get close it would charge you. Was afraid someone would get hurt


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, it’s Monday morning for us poor working guys, MM gets to sleep in!!! Yes MM I’m Jealous


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s hump day for us poor working guys 😃 hope you all have a great day


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Southernsaug

Haven't had a hump day in a very long time....in more ways than one


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Wife has a doctors appointment at 930 this morning. That’ll take care of half the day. Work on deer camp after. Like to take to Kentucky Saturday


----------



## 1basshunter

Southernsaug said:


> Haven't had a hump day in a very long time....in more ways than one










Just for you


----------



## MagicMarker

My brother stopped by tonight and we tossed a couple curly tails for awhile. Caught and released bout 25 crappie. His son lives in Columbus and took a picture of a buck in his backyard this morning


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> My brother stopped by tonight and we tossed a couple curly tails for awhile. Caught and released bout 25 crappie. His son lives in Columbus and took a picture of a buck in his backyard this morning
> View attachment 476644
> View attachment 476645


Hey MM, he caught fish at your place, maybe you could catch, "Bucky" at his???


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey MM, he caught fish at your place, maybe you could catch, "Bucky" at his???


That was his son’s backyard in Columbus. Brother lives bout 7 miles from me


----------



## Lil' Rob

MagicMarker said:


> My brother stopped by tonight and we tossed a couple curly tails for awhile. Caught and released bout 25 crappie. His son lives in Columbus and took a picture of a buck in his backyard this morning


Holy cr__! That a beautiful buck!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen,it’s Thursday and Friday is tomorrow can’t wait for Friday after work


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another beautiful day ahead. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. It's going to be a perfect day. BH...hang in there.


----------



## MagicMarker

Here’s a few pictures of inside deer camp


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Ft Recovery this morning for their trader days at the progressive sportsman club. It’s always a good one. Deer camp is ready to roll and will be rolling to Kentucky tomorrow morning. Get out and enjoy the day


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen IT’S FINALLY FRIDAY  hope you all have a great day!!! I’m going to not work hard today then going fishing today with Bluegrasser


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

All right gentlemen, I know that this may be a little off for you guys. But this is no bull!!!!!! Sometimes I know Rudy my old dog is messing with me I don’t know how to Explain it but at times I swear to God I hear his footsteps on the kitchen floor. Just stuff like that with the corner of my eyes at times I se a blurry shape just for a Second and as soon as I look at the focus on it it’s gone. I don’t know how to explain it so I’m asking you what do you think. Maybe somehow I’m still grieving? I don’t know


----------



## MagicMarker

What are you drinking? 😀


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> What are you drinking? 😀


Not drinking much beer 🍺 I’ve had 5 Heinekens


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen get up and go do something fun today. I’m going back out fishing now. Got a small eye yesterday fishing with bluegrasser.lost 2 they hit right at the bank. Ralf got one right when we were getting ready to go home.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter, i believe you.
This world is a lot stranger place than we realize sometimes. 
The bond between a man and his dog is sometimes, extremely strong. Maybe ole Rudy isn't quite ready to let go?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Headed south after daylight, looks like rain tomorrow. Try and get camp set up and a few stands. Might come back tonight if it really looks real rainy. Got to be home Sunday afternoon, got people coming after a tractor, bush hog and hopper wagon I’ve got sold. Good luck BH and anyone else out today


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Hey BH. My Dad said he could feel my Mom in bed for months after she passed.
She passed at 64 of colon cancer. So they were young.


----------



## 1basshunter

Got this one on a red eye shad lots of small ones biting


----------



## bassplayer

God mornin' guys!!! Any day above ground is a great day....take advantage of it!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, time for coffee and church then I have to put a fill valve in for Nancy my neighbor.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got the deer camp to Kentucky and stands hung. Get out and enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

For you MM


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like rain all week. Brother and I walked around pond last night throwing a jig and twister tail. Caught bunch of crappie and bass again. Bh looks like it’ll get nice again for the upcoming weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Try to make the best of this weather.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys Monday is over!!!! I hope you all have a good day today


----------



## 1basshunter

This is the tok tok stuff that we are going to be putting up with this year. I love kids!!!!!


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 476879
> This is the tok tok stuff that we are going to be putting up with this year. I love kids!!!!!


And that's just the list for the school maintenance professionals.


----------



## garhtr

Good morning gentlemen 
Nice foggy morning here, had to flip a coin for squirrel hunt or fishing trip. Fishing it is !
Good luck and enjoy your day wherever it may find you.


----------



## kycreek

Going fishing this am but currently fogged in.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good wet and foggy morning guys. Not sure what’s on the agenda this morning. Did knock out a little live edge coffee table yesterday afternoon for the cabin


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Looking good MM. Are hunting boots allowed on your new table?
TGIT there BH.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Looking good MM. Are hunting boots allowed on your new table?
> TGIT there BH.


Yes his only


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s hump day for me momma better get ready


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sounds like Bh has a plan. Everyone else enjoy your hump day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. MM -- I'm sure Mrs. BH has a plan as well.


----------



## 1basshunter

My master plan is to take her out to dinner tonight and make sure she has some drinks 🥤 and don’t make her mad


----------



## Moo Juice

The best laid plans of mice and men often go awry.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday morning and rain is in the forecast today!! Hay lazy did you get your sheep’s today MM, Tom and I went to fastwater’s and got some for you. P.S that old Rooster and that big hairy sleeping dog we brought them to you too just don’t tell them we did it. We know that you will never tell


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday again but with the rain guess I’ll cut a lumber order this morning. Guy wants 20 1x8x10s by Saturday. Bh, how was your hump day? 👌


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday morning and rain is in the forecast today!! Hay lazy did you get your sheep’s today MM, Tom and I went to fastwater’s and got some for you. P.S that old Rooster and that big hairy sleeping dog we brought them to you too just don’t tell them we did it. We know that you will never tell


Hay, hay, hay.....what were they doing at Fastie's?


----------



## 1basshunter

You have to ask 0west


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday again but with the rain guess I’ll cut a lumber order this morning. Guy wants 20 1x8x10s by Saturday. Bh, how was your hump day? 👌


 Went as planned


----------



## Saugeyefisher

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday again but with the rain guess I’ll cut a lumber order this morning. Guy wants 20 1x8x10s by Saturday. Bh, how was your hump day? 👌


I assume very dry😂🤣


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good morning


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday and Tom is up after a hard night of helping others out


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys!


----------



## Southernsaug

good morning for me, bad morning for some Saugeye I hope. Gonna go test the sunrise bite


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## $diesel$

Now thats one fat ole buck!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sure is wet out there. Got the lumber order cut and ready. Found and went and bought another 3 point 6 ft tiller yesterday afternoon. Make it the best day you can


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Sure is wet out there. Got the lumber order cut and ready. Found and went and bought another 3 point 6 ft tiller yesterday afternoon. Make it the best day you can
> View attachment 476991


Where do you put all your stuff?


----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> Where do you put all your stuff?


Add a barn here or there or another farm with barns 😀


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> Add a barn here or there or another farm with barns 😀


It will be one heck of an auction someday😁


----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> It will be one heck of an auction someday😁


When we had an auction couple years ago to sell off dad’s estate the auctioneer asked me if I had that much stuff. I told him not yet but give me another year or too


----------



## Southernsaug

well back home, and reporting on the sunrise bite....two Saugeye had a bad morning, a 24.5 inch hog amd a 17.5" eater.


----------



## Burkcarp1

.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## M R DUCKS

Too


----------



## M R DUCKS

Close


----------



## M R DUCKS

To let


----------



## M R DUCKS

Go! 

For the win?!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Tweet tweet !


----------



## Daveo76

Draconid meteor shower tonight


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Daveo76 said:


> Draconid meteor shower tonight


Sounds like the name of a late 90's rave🤣😂


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Draconid meteor shower tonight


Thanks Dave.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday Bh. Time to fish. Get out and catch a bunch. I’m headed to an auction this morning. Everyone else enjoy the weekend


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. 
BH - catch em all. 
MM -- buy em all.
BC -- drink em all.
The rest of you bums -- get dressed.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

This is Bubba gumps favorite miss foxy... She's Neighborhood dog that our kids friends bring over a couple times a week to play in the back yard.


----------



## garhtr

Bubba sure is a good looking pup, sure grew up fast.
Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen I was busy Carmen asked me if I would go with her to her parent’s house and put in a new kitchen faucet and shower head the do some drywall repair for them. It done so now I’m going fishing 🎣 hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Did anybody make it to the open house?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> Bubba sure is a good looking pup, sure grew up fast.
> Good luck !


Thanks! He is something special! That's for sure. Everyone in the house loves him. And he loves everyone in the house. He gets really excited if we say certain family members names around him as well. People he sees often an gives him attention. He is a total sweetheart but at the same time if a stranger is at our door he lets them know his presence in a very intimidating way. Though I don't think he would actually do anything just his presence alone sets me at ease on long nights fishing or if I have to leave my wife an kids home alone period.
Before owning a dog I never really got the bond that owners get with their dogs. And now I wouldn't have it any other way. He is 💯 family! If we lived out in the country we would have another. He does so well around other dogs we really think he would love it. But it's just not realistic for us at this point. But just all the more love the Gump gets from us!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good Sunday morning gentlemen,I’m going to church then fishing today!!! I would like to to thank all of you for the care package that you guys sent me!!!!!! All I can say is WOW you guys are the best…. You guys are way too generous


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 477119
> View attachment 477120
> View attachment 477121
> View attachment 477122
> View attachment 477123
> View attachment 477124


You going to try all those today?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. You’re more than welcome Bh. If we get some free time now maybe we’ll come over and show you how to use that stuff. 😀


----------



## 1basshunter

Gays you are always welcome to come over and do some fishing thank you guys


----------



## Hatchetman

Have fun with that care package BH, and make sure you check those two GPS spots I marked on the map for you,BIG saugeyes there....


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Gays you are always welcome to come over and do some fishing thank you guys


That’s nice of you to include everyone. 😬


----------



## Shad Rap

bobk said:


> That’s nice of you to include everyone. 😬


He's not prejudice that's for sure...


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay let’s all have a blow out fishing trip at Buckeye we can all get the boats out the do some fishing and then have a fresh fishing fry!!!! With some nice beer and a bomb fire after!!!


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Hay let’s all have a blow out fishing trip at Buckeye we can all get the boats out the do some fishing and then have a fresh fishing fry!!!! With some nice beer and a bomb fire after!!!


👍


----------



## MagicMarker

I’ll drink to that


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Hay let’s all have a blow out fishing trip at Buckeye we can all get the boats out the do some fishing and then have a fresh fishing fry!!!! With some nice beer and a bomb fire after!!!


I'll buy that for a dollar. BH, you are welcome for the reel and lures. Use them in good health and full caffeinated.
I think I'll be like Goldilocks and try all the boats out.


----------



## fastwater

BH...that care package couldn't have went to a more deserving fellar. 
Enjoy!
If'n you're wondering what the red check marks are on the back of a couple of those vibe boxes...those are the mainstay colors my buddy uses when fishing all his saugeye tournaments at Buckeye Ocean. And with his long history of many tournament wins...I tend to pay very close attention to what he says when it comes to saugeye.



1basshunter said:


> Hay let’s all have a blow out fishing trip at Buckeye we can all get the boats out the do some fishing and then have a fresh fishing fry!!!! With some nice beer and a bomb fire after!!!


Sounds good!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen Monday sucks


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen Monday sucks


I really want to like this more than once!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Haven’t had a bad Monday last year and a half. Bh did you catch a bunch this weekend with all you’re new stuff?


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Haven’t had a bad Monday last year and a half. Bh did you catch a bunch this weekend with all you’re new stuff?


Good morning everybody. Yea MM, I heard Rob caught the most fish out of everybody.


----------



## 1basshunter

Did really good this weekend fishing 🎣 thanks guys


----------



## 1basshunter

Opp’s


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s not much better than a Monday


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s not much better than a Monday


I just call it Monday number 2.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got the garden mowed off, manure spread, and plowed yesterday. Make today the first day of the rest of you’re life the best you can.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Looking good MM!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just wanted to share with all you bow tie owners


----------



## fastwater

I see the supply of fake news has not stopped flowing on 'Fakebook' .


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna head over to the flea market this morning. Haven’t been there in a month. Hey Bh , it’s another hump day, good luck and hope your week is going better. Everyone else enjoy the day


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for someone else today so get up and make the most of it


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> I see the supply of fake news has not stopped flowing on 'Fakebook' .


Like...like...like...like...likeity--like...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Blaaa. Took a week off work to hit the river bite and maybe some early buckeye saugeye/crappie trips. With plans of replacing a faucet as well(lmao never done before). 
Got to fish twice so far. Replaced my bathroom faucet yesterday morning. Why I was gone my dog jumped on the screen door causing it to swing wide open break the arm and shattered my front porch light fixture. As I'm getting ready to go to ace hardware for parts and a fixture my wife asks if there should be water around the hot water tank. Lol ummm nooooo. We replaced it last winter.
Sopped up the water went to the store came back an it was dry. Hmmm I'll give it some time an see. Maybe my dog or cat spilled something down there. Fix my door replace my fixture(not an electrician but way better with electric then plumbing. 
Go back down an see a bit more water around the tank. Dammit. So out of curiosity I have my son flush the toilet upstairs as I watch the pipes above my water heater. Boom there it is. Coming from toilet. Prolly just need a new wax ring an a good clean up. 
Go get my parts this morning. And in set the toilet only to see my bracket attached to the flange was busted🤦. Wreckless kids! I prolly should of stabilized it to the wall. But I never have. Back to the store. Purchase more parts. Get everything fixed,clean, dried,an toilet set. Add stabilizers. Test it. All is good. 
It could be way worst. I could be a true millennial and freak out an call and pay someone to come fix this stuff an pay out my anus. But being I'm the owner of the house I've developed this attitude. If I don't know how to fix I might as well at least try. So far in my 8 yrs of ownership I've only had to "call in help" one time,knock on wood. An that involved some soldering and pipe cutting I wasn't to confident in attempting. But after watching the plumber that will not happen again. I've replaced sections of sub floor in my kitchen. Put down my own flooring over it. Drywalled my basement hallway in. Door jams/frames/doors. Pad an carpeted a small room. Replaced all light sockets and switches in the house. Replaced breakers in my box. Privacy fence,tree removal,etc etc. 
Slowly purchase tools as I've needed them. 
With no prior training or schooling. I will admit utube does help me tremendously with some projects when I just don't have any clue in the beginning. I get frustrated in the process. Knee jerk reactions when something goes wrong,and being a non professional lmao something always goes wrong. But I am finding when I do something once it gets easier as have to do it again. 
I have family obligations the next two days and then will fish both saterday and Sunday ending my week vacation. I'll complain and cuss the work I had to do. But really I wouldn't have it any other way. Cause you can't stop **** from happening. So you might as well learn to just deal with it. And take pride in what you do. Lmao 💯% derailer post here. Sorry guys.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 477337


 will you don’t want the truck bed to brake do you 🤣


----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 477337



Didn't wanna scratch his bed liner....


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 477337


Yup a ford anyway


----------



## fastwater

Ya'll know smokin crack will fry your brains don't ya?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m starting to feel better about the work week just a little


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday. Gonna ride the bike to Bellfontaine, stop at any sales on the way, check on my knives that I’ve got consigned at Mad River, take a pass by Indian lake and back home. Bh, another 48 hours it’ll be time to fish


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Ya'll know smokin crack will fry your brains don't ya?


Too late Fastie. If'n they're driving Fords, the damage has been done. 
MM, get er done today, cold front and rain coming tomorrow.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

^^^Thats it...I'm goin back to work at McDonalds...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 477366


Kinda scary. I've seen this going around. And hope it's for a management position. I don't get how people don't realize the way these pay wages are going up. Cost of living will go up even more. 
And don't get me wrong I'm all for a person making the most money they can. But also believe it should be earned. 
Another thing I'm seeing happen with all these starting wage increases is the new guy is coming in just under the season vet plus a big fat sign on bonus for the new guy. And the the guys that's been working there behinds off for years don't get squat. 
Can't make everybody happy


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m going to work now but I get done with work today at noon


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Kentucky after while, two day early muzzleloader Saturday, Sunday. Everyone get out and have a great weekend


----------



## joekacz

Good hunting MM,you’ll have a little nip in the air hopefully for a comfortable hunt…. Stay safe and good luck and get the cameras rolling!!!


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys.. off to work. Stay dry.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!!! It's a little damp this morning....hope the rain quits soon


----------



## Southernsaug

Cooler temps coming....means the fall bite ramping up, I won't be sweating my butt off trying to turkey hunt, and I can maybe get back to cutting some more firewood. Fall is a great time of year for me. There's hunting, fall fishing is when the hogs bite, Color in the hills, apple cider, good eats, festivals and for me by December I start working the sugar bush for Maple syrup season. Also, I am not heat tolerant at all and I like the cool air. Yup fall is pretty darn good.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Rains slowing down and getting daylight from a tree somewhere in Kentucky


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I was able to get out and do some fishing at Alum today small eyes was all I was getting. But it’s still fun. Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## M R DUCKS

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 477429


like, but……don’t like …
Lol


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> somewhere in Kentucky


Good luck MM


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

A pocket full of pork chops wouldn't make friends with this dawg. He's equipped with a rifle. 6.5 creedmoor. 








Robot dog armed with sniper rifle unveiled at US Army trade show


A robot dog armed with a sniper rifle was unveiled this week in Washington, D.C. at the annual meeting of the Association of the United States Army.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## 1basshunter

My wife’s friend drew this I think it’s a great job


----------



## MagicMarker

Different stand, different scenery, no deer were hurt in this adventure so far. My night to cook


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> Different stand, different scenery, no deer were hurt in this adventure so far. My night to cook
> View attachment 477477
> View attachment 477478


Where’s the burnt hotdogs?🤔 that’s a must at deer camp


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Different stand, different scenery, no deer were hurt in this adventure so far. My night to cook
> View attachment 477477
> View attachment 477478


Papa MM's?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 477474
> My wife’s friend drew this I think it’s a great job
> View attachment 477474


Holy owl BH! That's beautiful!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Different spot again this morning. Hunt till bout ten then head home. Everyone else enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all and good luck MM.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys hope you all have a great day today and good luck MM 🍀


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## G.lock

MagicMarker said:


> Different stand, different scenery, no deer were hurt in this adventure so far. My night to cook
> View attachment 477477
> View attachment 477478


This pretty much sums up all my deer hunting
Some of my best sleep has been in a deer stand


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s back to work I hope you have a great day PS Monday sucks


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back home till modern rifle kicks in. Will be deer watching ( catch and release) Till the bucks start showing up at the farm for the next couple weeks. Hope everyone has a good week


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s back to work I hope you have a great day PS Monday sucks


Good morning y'all. Hey MM, TGIM! Life's too short to not like em all!


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 477575


Love Mondays! Best day of the week!


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Love Mondays! Best day of the week!


I’m banning you from Monday’s


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Tuesday morning and Burkcarp is allowed back on to screw with me. Monday is over  Hope you all have a great day today!!!! I toke Friday off for fishing!!! I know it’s hard to believe that but I did


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Southernsaug

Your running late BH, I checked the site when I got up @ 5:00 AM and nothing but crickets on here....done slept half the day away


----------



## 1basshunter

Southernsaug said:


> Your running late BH, I checked the site when I got up @ 5:00 AM and nothing but crickets on here....done slept half the day away


I have to sleep sometimes


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got the corn picked at the farm yesterday. Gonna bush hog the water ways and edges today and trim it up. Had eight deer come out in field as we were finishing up last night. Get out and do something fun today


----------



## MagicMarker

Guess I’ll take this one too


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Crickets..... C'mon guys. You help keep me entertained during the workdays😆... Stop enjoying this nice weather and get infront of a screen more. Grownups these days!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Rob,
you catching a good variety of size out there? It makes me happy seeing such a variety again. 
Since late summer I've caught them from 8" up to 23". An seen several 25's... 
The lake never did die but boy the future looks to be really good again! 
I've also noticed a little better bite on main lake rather then channels (def fish in channels/coves though) so far early in this fall season. But I imagine that'll slowly switch over as these cold nights finally get our water temps down...


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Rob,
> you catching a good variety of size out there? It makes me happy seeing such a variety again.
> Since late summer I've caught them from 8" up to 23". An seen several 25's...
> The lake never did die but boy the future looks to be really good again!
> I've also noticed a little better bite on main lake rather then channels (def fish in channels/coves though) so far early in this fall season. But I imagine that'll slowly switch over as these cold nights finally get our water temps down...


 lots of little on from 8 to 11 inches the average size for me has been 16 to18 inches and some nice size ones mixed in.Plus I almost tied my Personal best it measured 27 3/4 inches lots of wiper small and nice size ones plus I’m glad to start see really nice perch this year also.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Fastwater. Are we still on for stealing I mean borrowing Lazy’s sheep 🐑 ? MM and I got all the seeds that he had!!!! I think should say we found them along side the road. And MM, and I took Burkcarp advice and started to put them in Tom’s beer 🍺. He will never know it we us. We did have one problem with Hatchetman he started eating them and as we all know how he gets after eating seeds and drinking beer  plus 0utwest was no help at all. Except for drinking beer he’s very good at that almost an expert


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Hay Fastwater. Are we still on for stealing I mean borrowing Lazy’s sheep 🐑 ? MM and I got all the seeds that he had!!!! I think should say we found them along side the road. And MM, and I took Burkcarp advice and started to put them in Tom’s beer 🍺. He will never know it we us. We did have one problem with Hatchetman he started eating them and as we all know how he gets after eating seeds and drinking beer  plus 0utwest was no help at all. Except for drinking beer he’s very good at that almost an expert


Wow...BH...sounds like ya'll have been busy.
Especially If'n you guys took all of Lazy's seeds. Bet you have to have of fleet of trucks fer all them seeds.

Far as us gettin Lazy's sheep...I have a bit of Intel for ya. Been pullin some surveillance on his sheep and looks like we'll have to be extra careful. Seems that slickster has him a new watchdog in disguise lookin out after them sheep.
Took this pic just the other day:


----------



## 1basshunter

I knew he was crafty but we will prevail  Ps how is Tom feeling


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I knew he was crafty but we will prevail  Ps how is Tom feeling


ST seems to be MIA.
Have not heard from him today.
Last I heard he was in his backyard all camo'd out standing guard over his KOI fish cause he said someone threatened to catch and fillet them.
Hope you guys didn't jack up the bestest attorney this side of Big Walnut Cr. with them seeds


----------



## 1basshunter

Just tell Tom to stay away from the brownies and he will be ok after a few days


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Skipped the flea market this morning. Wife has a doctors appointment so won’t get much accomplished today. Get done what you can today and have fun doing it


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Garhtr, did you give Tom some of them fresh KOI flllet aka perch for dinner 🥘


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> Garhtr, did you give Tom some of them fresh KOI flllet


Ha ! He put up a net to keep me out  but I could get him a few carp fillets if he would like some.
Good luck n enjoy your day


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Hay Fastwater. Are we still on for stealing I mean borrowing Lazy’s sheep 🐑 ? MM and I got all the seeds that he had!!!! I think should say we found them along side the road. And MM, and I took Burkcarp advice and started to put them in Tom’s beer 🍺. He will never know it we us. We did have one problem with Hatchetman he started eating them and as we all know how he gets after eating seeds and drinking beer  plus 0utwest was no help at all. Except for drinking beer he’s very good at that almost an expert




I'll have you know I have cut down on the beer and increased the other consumption on dr's orders BH....


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> I'll have you know I have cut down on the beer and increased the other consumption on dr's orders BH....


Whiskey? Doctor bobk


----------



## Burkcarp1

Did Fastwaters truck break down???🤔


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ST seems to be MIA.
> Have not heard from him today.
> Last I heard he was in his backyard all camo'd out standing guard over his KOI fish cause he said someone threatened to catch and fillet them.
> Hope you guys didn't jack up the bestest attorney this side of Big Walnut Cr. with them seeds


Who is this...where Am I. What happened what did I do...every since I had a meeting with magic Marker the other night I got lost


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is this...where Am I. What happened what did I do...every since I had a meeting with magic Marker the other night I got lost


Your ok Tom, just eat some more Brownies and drink lots of your beer 🍺 plus eating some of them gummy bears that doctor bobk sent you 😜 don’t worry about seeing all them colors it’s normal 🤪🤪


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Hay Fastwater. Are we still on for stealing I mean borrowing Lazy’s sheep 🐑 ? MM and I got all the seeds that he had!!!! I think should say we found them along side the road. And MM, and I took Burkcarp advice and started to put them in Tom’s beer 🍺. He will never know it we us. We did have one problem with Hatchetman he started eating them and as we all know how he gets after eating seeds and drinking beer  plus 0utwest was no help at all. Except for drinking beer he’s very good at that almost an expert


Hey y'all. I've been very weak and fatigued lately. Still not back to work and doing the Ensure thing down my feeding tube. They tell me that recovery is different for everybody. 
You all got most of my seeds...but not all of them. I got my private stash in a safe deposit box.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey y'all. I've been very weak and fatigued lately. Still not back to work and doing the Ensure thing down my feeding tube. They tell me that recovery is different for everybody.
> You all got most of my seeds...but not all of them. I got my private stash in a safe deposit box.


 we can tell that you have not looked in your safe deposit box as of lately  Get well lazy hopefully you will be back to work soon


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 477680
> 
> Did Fastwaters truck break down???🤔


Nope...not broke down. Price of diesel too high.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is this...where Am I. What happened what did I do...every since I had a meeting with magic Marker the other night I got lost


Sounds like you've been Shanghai'd bro !!!
Stay where you're at.
Have mixed up a double batch of our special kidney flushin medicine and I'm on my way to render assistance.
Soon as you drink a couple glasses of the Med. and get that poison out of ya...Your mind will be right as rain.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey y'all. I've been very weak and fatigued lately. Still not back to work and doing the Ensure thing down my feeding tube. They tell me that recovery is different for everybody.
> You all got most of my seeds...but not all of them. I got my private stash in a safe deposit box.


You're still in our prayers lazy.
You've been through a lot. Get that much needed rest you need.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s my Friday!!!!! After work I’m going fishing 🎣


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

I’m


----------



## joekacz

Did my first,since back surgery on 1/6/21,try at playing some golf yesterday and so far so good.No pain but a little expected soreness...did 10 out of the 18 with the Electricians L.38 League, all but one hole were bogey's...never thought that I'd play the game again...gonna give some big lake fishing a go soon as my friend get's back from N.D. duck hunting of which I've missed 2yrs in a row but next season look's doable GOD willing...all things are possible through prayer and friends...enjoy your day today..


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like a little rain today. As of yet got no plans this morning but I’m sure something will come up. Walked back to cabin last night just before dark and there were 5-6 deer within 50 yds of cabin. Bigger bucks should be showing up any day now with crops all coming off. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> we can tell that you have not looked in your safe deposit box as of lately  Get well lazy hopefully you will be back to work soon


Thanks brother, and thanks to the rest of you. I haven't felt good for awhile.


----------



## garhtr

Everyone get to see that beautiful moon overnight?
The gorgeous sunrise








Already second guessing my decision to pass on this little guy so I could fish and duck hunt-- he won't get a second chance tomorrow








Good luck and good--- whatever you decide to do


----------



## fastwater

joekacz said:


> Did my first,since back surgery on 1/6/21,try at playing some golf yesterday and so far so good.No pain but a little expected soreness...did 10 out of the 18 with the Electricians L.38 League, all but one hole were bogey's...never thought that I'd play the game again...gonna give some big lake fishing a go soon as my friend get's back from N.D. duck hunting of which I've missed 2yrs in a row but next season look's doable GOD willing...all things are possible through prayer and friends...enjoy your day today..


That's GREAT joekacz!
Glad you are mending well and able to get out and enjoy activities again.
And you're sure right...all things ARE possible through prayer and friends.


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Whiskey? Doctor bobk



That's the best stuff and he's the best Dr in the land....


----------



## Hatchetman

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 477680
> 
> Did Fastwaters truck break down???🤔





Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 477680
> 
> Did Fastwaters truck break down???🤔



That's FW alright, he's aheadin for MM's pond. Sure would like to see him back it in....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> That's FW alright, he's aheadin for MM's pond. Sure would like to see him back it in....


Sho nuff easy to back it in...just turn bicycle around. 
Got to MM's pond but couldn't back it in...too many weeds.


----------



## bobk

I’m a doctor. Sweet! I’ve missed a lot.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 477728


Whiskey and biscuits. Delicious.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen bluegrasser and I are going fishing today. Radeye shad have been the ticket 🎟 we got some nice size ones yesterday working it slowly


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna go sit in a tree at the farm and do a little deer watching ( catch and release) this morning. Good luck Bh and anyone else out this morning


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. I'm feeling a little better this morning and it's a good thing because I'm going to go sit in my dermatologist's chair this morning for a long overdue blue light therapy. Folks at the James wouldn't let me have the procedure done until now. If anybody has ever had one done on their scalp, they know the pain. About 15 minutes worth and they give you a panic button in case you whimp out and can't take it anymore.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. I'm feeling a little better this morning and it's a good thing because I'm going to go sit in my dermatologist's chair this morning for a long overdue blue light therapy. Folks at the James wouldn't let me have the procedure done until now. If anybody has ever had one done on their scalp, they know the pain. About 15 minutes worth and they give you a panic button in case you whimp out and can't take it anymore.


Good luck today


----------



## bobk

Hang in there UT. I hope the treatment goes quick for you.


----------



## joekacz

Had the BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL years ago at Kmart....didn't hurt nothing but my wallet...LOL...just kidding...hang in there Lazy you're gettin' through it...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good luck lazy. And great hearing your feeling good? How you looking?😂


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good luck lazy. And great hearing your feeling good? How you looking?😂


Thanks everybody. How am I looking? 
Thinner. I've lost about 45 lbs. Good thing I had it to lose.


----------



## fastwater

You'll be on this like a duck on a junebug lazy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Nope...not broke down. Price of diesel too high.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you've been Shanghai'd bro !!!
> Stay where you're at.
> Have mixed up a double batch of our special kidney flushin medicine and I'm on my way to render assistance.
> Soon as you drink a couple glasses of the Med. and get that poison out of ya...Your mind will be right as rain.


I just saw this PLEASE HELP ME DR STACY


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I love that avitar pic of the D MAN


----------



## 0utwest

Well guys taking a young youth tomm. to Pennsylvania to see if he can fill his Antlerless deer tag as he is my Mentee for this season (12 years old) . He has hunted for a couple years with no luck with his family so i offered to take him as its been a few years not taking any kids and i sure have missed it so here is the start of his season  !


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I just saw this PLEASE HELP ME DR STACY


A double dose of kidney med. to the rescue...


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Well guys taking a young youth tomm. to Pennsylvania to see if he can fill his Antlerless deer tag as he is my Mentee for this season (12 years old) . He has hunted for a couple years with no luck with his family so i offered to take him as its been a few years not taking any kids and i sure have missed it so here is the start of his season  !


Good luck tomm. 0utwest.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen,yesterday fishing was great lots of action some really nice fish and lots of dinks to keep you from getting bored in between


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Going to an auction in a little while. I’m out of inventory again. Good luck to those hunting,fishing, or whatever you get into today


----------



## garhtr

0utwest said:


> Well guys taking a young youth tomm. to Pennsylvania


That's a great gesture and I wish you luck.
I enjoyed the youth hunts more than hunting myself.
My boys are grown but the grandkids will be ready shortly (if they can find time to hunt) and I can hardly wait.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> That's a great gesture and I wish you luck.
> I enjoyed the youth hunts more than hunting myself.
> My boys are grown but the grandkids will be ready shortly (if they can find time to hunt) and I can hardly wait.
> Good luck and enjoy !


Oh they're hunting now...for their game controller.


----------



## 1basshunter

A few from today 16 to 18 inches and a ton of dinks


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 477767
> View attachment 477768
> A few from today 16 to 18 inches and a ton of dinks


Must of been in different areas of the lake. What are you driving when you bank fish now? I'm normally in a black dodge mini van. Bout same here bite wise... Plus a bonus jumbo perch.


----------



## 1basshunter

Libe’s driving a gray suburb outback


----------



## 1basshunter

OH


----------



## Lazy 8

UH?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Super Mods. Why am I getting pop up ads at the bottom of my phone? I'm seeing Bass Pro ads for a Burris scope?


----------



## Lil' Rob

1basshunter said:


> OH


 IO


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sitting in a tree again this morning. Been seeing 10-12 every sit but biggest so far has only been a basket eight. Mostly does and fawns. Three does just went by. Two more weeks it’ll get real interesting. Have fun out there today


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Good luck tomm. 0utwest.


Well we saw about 13 deer from the first 4 we seen crossing the road as we are getting the gear ready and 4 in a field that saw us first and 3 that were close to the tree stand as we were making our way there and of course a nice 6 point that came within 50yds of us while sitting in the stand that was off limits (antlerless deer only hunt) and 1 other small buck as we were leaving for the day . We had a great time and he also got to see a Bald Eagle about 50 yds away eating on a raccoon or woodchuck that got hit by a car . Next up for him is Mosquito Creek youth controlled hunt that he got drawn for on Nov.14th .


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning! Roho doing the morning dance...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, the wife and I are going to church ⛪ then I’m going to do some more fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Well after a great weekend of fishing 🎣 it’s going to be a rainy Monday


----------



## Hatchetman

delete....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Lotsa rain overnight. Slept in this morning. Probably sit in stand tonight. Get done what you can today


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 477787
> 
> Good morning! Roho doing the morning dance...


I see you found a pic of Roho partaking in one of his many unknown talents.
Besides being a master of martial arts as well as being a card carrying member of the elite 'Ninja' society...he also took and holds his masters in ballroom dancing.
He tried out for...and qualified to be on Dancing With the Stars but they discriminated against him not allowing him to compete cause he was a rooster.
He has since filed discrimination suits and has formed a group titled 'RLM'(Roosters Like Mambo) and plans on picketing the above mentioned show as soon as he can get enough fowl that are mastered in the art of dance to join this very important cause.
Unfortunately...membership success has been slow for some odd reason...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good Morning peeps.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I've got a doctor appt at the James this morning.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Not raining here this morning. Get out and do something fun today


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. I've got a doctor appt at the James this morning.


🙏


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> 🙏


+1

Mornin all...


----------



## Hatchetman

delete


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Where was that taken?


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> Where was that taken?


Guernsey co


----------



## Moo Juice

Louisville a few weeks ago.


----------



## fastwater

Looks like that poor fellar done used up all 9 lives all at once...


----------



## Moo Juice

He must have been confused. We're the Louisville leopards. Tried out and didn't make the team.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys!


----------



## Moo Juice

Is that snorkel in case the boat ramps slick?


----------



## joekacz

Definitely without a doubt....GHOST BUSTERS 3....LOL


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Around these parts, the best Halloween costume will be a poncho and snorkle.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. There’s frost on the punkins this morning. I’m ready for the leaves to come off. One of the little guys I’ve been seeing. Very little buck sign ( scrapes and rubs) in our woods yet but still seeing 10-12 does a sit.


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey is this thing on??????


----------



## bobk

Nice view when I walked out this morning.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Nice pic Bob. Guess the old adage of red sky in the morning, sailors take warning is true.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Still a bunch of does and small bucks passing by stand last night. Should be a bigger one show up anytime now. Good luck to anyone else out today


----------



## Lazy 8

DST is just around the corner. Appx 10 days from now on NOV 7th. Sun will set at 5:51PM. I think sunrise is around 7:15AM.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Nice pic Bob. Guess the old adage of red sky in the morning, sailors take warning is true.


I’m afraid you are right UT. Erie is going to be a bit moody this weekend.

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Is


----------



## Saugeyefisher

This


----------



## Saugeyefisher

How


----------



## Saugeyefisher

This


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Works?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BANG


----------



## MagicMarker

Good Friday morning guys. Not raining at the moment but slept in. Will try and sit in stand tonight. Get out and have fun today and play nice


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. That daggone rain is knocking all the pretty leaves off the trees.  Bummer man.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Plane | pilot showing his flying skills over 900 feet. #short


Plane | pilot showing his flying skills over 900 feet. #shortThis video is taken from YouTube short. KEYWORDS INQUIRY : -1.Airplane Simulator2.AFPS-Simulator...




youtube.com


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening gentlemen, been working a lot lately and helping my wife with some family stuff plus updating the lake house and her family’s house. But was able to get out and do some fishing today after work 😊


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sit in the rain last night behind the house. Watched two bucks chasing a doe all over picked bean field , one was pretty nice. Never got closer than hundred yards. Looks like rut is starting. Going to an auction this morning, maybe hunt the farm tonight. Good luck to those out and hope Bh catches a bunch


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a bunch of dinks so far today hope you all have a great day


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 478101
> View attachment 478102
> View attachment 478103
> View attachment 478104
> View attachment 478105
> View attachment 478106


Good job rob!
I was just down the rocks from the two guys that you hooked up. Good job! Them boys had been casting a couple hours for just one short until you pulled up an put the smack down. 
I left with my limit but it got pretty tuff after you left. I did see them finally catch a keeper of there own. Then they moved out to where you was at. Mine came on a variety of baits. Berkeley gulp on a ned head,vibe,stick bait.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys! Get up and do something....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and have fun doing it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m going to church ⛪ with my wife and then fishing 🎣


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good job rob!
> I was just down the rocks from the two guys that you hooked up. Good job! Them boys had been casting a couple hours for just one short until you pulled up an put the smack down.
> I left with my limit but it got pretty tuff after you left. I did see them finally catch a keeper of there own. Then they moved out to where you was at. Mine came on a variety of baits. Berkeley gulp on a ned head,vibe,stick bait.


Yeah I’m thinking them poor guys didn’t have a clue on fishing for them I even told that one guy what I was using a offer him one to keep and use. He told me that he is using something that his friend is killing them on. I just told him good luck 🍀


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hate Mondays


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I hate Mondays


Good morning! Get er done !😁


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Just got back from a candy run. Since all my boys are grown I have to go get my own Halloween candy after they mark it 50% off day after. Try and do something worthwhile today


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m glad my Monday work day is done ✔ only 4 more days till I will be able to get out and do some fishing


----------



## fastwater

Mine is done as well BH.
About 40 trees down, limbed and logs dragged down to their resting place.
To date...about 40 more to go. But the people building the house were out today talking about clearing for a 40x60 outbuilding. Looks like there may be more trees added here shortly.
Why do these projects that just can't wait happen every prime time deer season?.


----------



## MagicMarker

Neighbor was cutting wood one time during gun week. Buck came in curios, he laid chainsaw down picked up shotgun and got him


----------



## fastwater

Planning on having all the cutting done by gun week.
But since you told me that...may have to save a few trees for then.
Time to hit the shower...just pulled a deer tick off my Tshirt.
Sure wished you lived closer MM...cut a few really nice Walnuts and a couple sugar maples that would have made some nice boards...


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Mine is done as well BH.
> About 40 trees down, limbed and logs dragged down to their resting place.
> To date...about 40 more to go. But the people building the house were out today talking about clearing for a 40x60 outbuilding. Looks like there may be more trees added here shortly.
> Why do these projects that just can't wait happen every prime time deer season?.


Better hurry up! bucks are on the move...


----------



## Southernsaug

Up and at it, It's civic duty day.....vote and then off to Jury duty. Yeah, what an exciting day(very heavy sarcasm font)


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen don’t forget to vote today!!!!! Hope you all have a great day I’m thinking about going to sellers point and do some fishing Friday after work I have not tried fishing from there this year so far. Don’t usually fish there until they start letting water out 🎣


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk

Southernsaug said:


> Up and at it, It's civic duty day.....vote and then off to Jury duty. Yeah, what an exciting day(very heavy sarcasm font)


I actually enjoyed jury duty. It was interesting to see how the court system works. I can’t say I enjoyed the outcome of the verdict but that’s another story to be told elsewhere.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys from a deer stand Somewhere in southwest Ohio. Had two small bucks and a few does all within 20 yds last night at the farm. I’m sitting in a stand behind the house where I saw that big one other night this morning. Good luck to anyone else out. Voting and a funeral this afternoon


----------



## Lazy 8

Yeehaw...









Dave’s Hot Chicken secures two Columbus restaurant sites


Dave’s Hot Chicken is prepping a pair of sites for its Columbus debut.



www.nbc4i.com


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yeehaw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave’s Hot Chicken secures two Columbus restaurant sites
> 
> 
> Dave’s Hot Chicken is prepping a pair of sites for its Columbus debut.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbc4i.com


Heck...I'd settle for a Popeyes in Lancaster. Think the only fast food chicken joint here is KFC.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s getting closer to Friday!!!!! Can’t wait 😛


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to farm and sit couple hours this morning. Rode four wheeler through woods yesterday morning and bout dozen new scrapes had showed up overnight. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Heck...I'd settle for a Popeyes in Lancaster. Think the only fast food chicken joint here is KFC.


You have Raising Cane's on 33


----------



## $diesel$

Burkcarp1 said:


> Better hurry up! bucks are on the move...


They are. My son killed a nine point Sunday evening. Basket 9 point, very big bodied.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Heck...I'd settle for a Popeyes in Lancaster. Think the only fast food chicken joint here is KFC.


Here's your calling. *Roho's Shicken Shak.* We got the best legs and breasts in town!


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> You have Raising Cane's on 33


Yep...forgot about that one.



Lazy 8 said:


> Here's your calling. *Roho's Shicken Shak.* We got the best legs and breasts in town!


Ran that idea past Roho.
He thinks i was talkin bout somethin resembling 'the chicken ranch'.
Didn't have the heart to tell him different.


----------



## Daveo76

more disappointments????


----------



## bobk

decisions decisions


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s all most friendly Friday!!!!! We are putting on a vac Booster shot today for the people of Reynoldsburg I think I’m gonna pass on getting a booster. I hope y’all have a great day.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Past up 5 small bucks and seven does from a stand at the farm last night great sit. Headed back to same stand this morning. Good luck to those out


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Past up 5 small bucks and seven does from a stand at the farm last night great sit. Headed back to same stand this morning. Good luck to those out


Good luck today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Had a basket under me already this morning


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Daveo76

Taurid meteor shower peaks tonight. Look around Orion hunting Taurus the bull


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 478290


Whoa. Thanks BC.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Taurid meteor shower peaks tonight. Look around Orion hunting Taurus the bull


Orion is my favorite.


----------



## Daveo76

I've seen a few. They are big and leaving decent trails.I was reading that some of the debris can be up to 3 feet and that's why they are so big. My luck down here is the fog will probably roll in on me as usual


----------



## Daveo76

Don't need to wait til midnight


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Well it’s finally Friday and I’m going fishing today after work with Ralf, going to the same spot I was last weekend and yesterday for a little bit


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed back to stand in a few. Seeing more bucks chasing every day now. I’ve passed up several, but I feel like a bigger one is coming. Good luck to anyone else out today


----------



## Lil' Rob

Saw five different bucks yesterday morning...no does to be seen...

Saw at least a dozen different does this morning...just one 4-pointer all by himself...no other bucks...

Same stand...same general wind direction.

I passed on a small doe early today...probably a 1.5 year old...she had a small greyish-white patch of hair on each side of her neck, just up from the shoulder...about the size of a baseball...hadn't seen her on either camera to date...probably should have tried to take a picture myself.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lil' Rob said:


> Saw five different bucks yesterday morning...no does to be seen...
> 
> Saw at least a dozen different does this morning...just one 4-pointer all by himself...no other bucks...
> 
> Same stand...same general wind direction.
> 
> I passed on a small doe early today...probably a 1.5 year old...she had a small greyish-white patch of hair on each side of her neck, just up from the shoulder...about the size of a baseball...hadn't seen her on either camera to date...probably should have tried to take a picture myself.


I saw a piebold doe last night. Not close enough for a picture either


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

The girls are still playing hard to get


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> The girls are still playing hard to get


Show them some donuts.....they won’t be able to resist 😎


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Was another day of does and small bucks yesterday. Taking this morning off to go to Urbana flea market and on to Bellefontaine to check on my knives. Get out and catch a bunch you guys fishing and good luck to those hunting


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all.

Have another date with some more trees today.
Remember when you first hooked up with your significant other and everything was soooo great. Felt like a wonderful fantasy every second you were around them. 
Then...after the honeymoon was over and the first serious disagreement came along...fantasy quickly turned to reality.
Well...I'm at the 'reality' part of this relationship with these trees.
Have dropped and hauled about 40. With the added ones...as of yesterday...56 to go.
Log pile is rapidly building.
Headed out shortly and get the chainsaw chains all dressed and sharpened for today's date.

Ya'll have a great day...


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Mornin all.
> 
> Have another date with some more trees today.
> Remember when you first hooked up with your significant other and everything was soooo great. Felt like a wonderful fantasy every second you were around them.
> Then...after the honeymoon was over and the first serious disagreement came along...fantasy quickly turned to reality.
> Well...I'm at the 'reality' part of this relationship with these trees.
> Have dropped and hauled about 40. With the added ones...as of yesterday...56 to go.
> Log pile is rapidly building.
> Headed out shortly and get the chainsaw chains all dressed and sharpened for today's date.
> 
> Ya'll have a great day...


That sounds like a horrible date to me. 😄


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> That sounds like a horrible date to me. 😄


You are cordially invited on this date Bob.
Consider it back therapy.


----------



## Southernsaug

I can think of a few things worse then bucking logs....


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Mornin all.
> 
> Have another date with some more trees today.
> Remember when you first hooked up with your significant other and everything was soooo great. Felt like a wonderful fantasy every second you were around them.
> Then...after the honeymoon was over and the first serious disagreement came along...fantasy quickly turned to reality.
> Well...I'm at the 'reality' part of this relationship with these trees.
> Have dropped and hauled about 40. With the added ones...as of yesterday...56 to go.
> Log pile is rapidly building.
> Headed out shortly and get the chainsaw chains all dressed and sharpened for today's date.
> 
> Ya'll have a great day...


Yea but I'll be you're in great shape. You can prolly eat sawdust and poop 2x4's a walking.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> You are cordially invited on this date Bob.
> Consider it back therapy.


My wife would be jealous.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea but I'll be you're in great shape. You can prolly eat sawdust and poop 2x4's a walking.


I wish my back agreed with you lazy...


----------



## MagicMarker

Now I know where to go


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. So much for extra hour of sleep. Seems like the sun is gonna come up same time as yesterday’s 😠. Get out and do something with the rest of you’re weekend. Me I’m headed back to a stand at the farm


----------



## MagicMarker

Made a couple old fashioned gun racks, and then made them into picture frames for the cabin. These are just pictures of ones that we got at the farm over the years. Before and after we bought it


----------



## Lazy 8

Looking good MM.


----------



## garhtr

Awesome job on the gun racks MM !
Enjoy


----------



## garhtr

Folklore says that *thin brown bands on* the woolly worm means a harsh winter is coming, wider brown banded woolly worms mean a mild winter, nearly black woolly worms means a severe winter is coming, and finally the very light brown or white woolly worms mean a snowy winter.
We'll see !


----------



## kycreek

Saw a completely black one the other day.


----------



## fastwater

kycreek said:


> Saw a completely black one the other day.


Have seen a few completely black ones lately.
But yet have seen many a wasps nest hanging close to the ground as well.
Kinda contradictory according to the old folklore...
Think Farmers Almanac has predicted a more colder/more snow than usual winter.
If'n that's the case...the black wooly worm will be correct.


----------



## kycreek

Hope not. LOL


----------



## fastwater

kycreek said:


> Hope not. LOL


Hope not either.
Would like to have some snow on the ground for muzzle loader season.
Just don't want it to be like it was a few years ago when it was near zero every day with high north winds.
That made for some frigid hunting. 
Remember tagging two deer that year.
Both evening kills. After all day in the woods... by that time...fingertips were so cold that sticking hands inside of deer while field dressing to warm em up before continuing the rest of the field dressing was first order of business.
Had bought packets of hand warmers at Walmart on the way down to the cabin that didn't last 5 mins.
Checked the date on the package and they were 2 yrs old.


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Think Farmers Almanac has predicted a more colder/more snow than usual winter.


My raccoons would agree,








they already have thick luxurious coats and are really putting on the winter weight .


----------



## bobk

nice moon tonight


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s not Friday hope you all have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good Monday morning, up and at em


----------



## MagicMarker

First deer of the morning. Little guy


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> My raccoons would agree,
> View attachment 478461
> 
> they already have thick luxurious coats and are really putting on the winter weight .


Are those gummi worms?


----------



## Shad Rap

Lazy 8 said:


> Are those gummi worms?


Looks like fench fries and small dog biscuits.


----------



## garhtr

Dog food and McDonald's fries. Bread , biscuits and doughnuts are their fav foods and their fav meat is chicken.
Enjoy !


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> First deer of the morning. Little guy


Not much happened here a.m. today.
Saw this one yesterday








North zone duck opens Sat , if I don't see a big one before then I'm saving my buck tag for Mzzldr.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Sensitive mom's! 
So my daughter is 12 and in the 6th grade. She has her first "boyfriend"(there friends that happen to be the opposite sex that really only see each other in school🤣). 
He is also 12 and is in 6th grade. 
So my side of the fam. Has a skating party for my 7 yr old niece. We invite my daughter's boyfriend and his little brother because he is friends with my son. 
The boy introduces himself to me, very nice kid. My cousin says "ain't you gonna tell him about you jail time"(joking of coarse). I just smile an say no,he seems like a good kid an I'll be nice to him. So my cousins husband says "well I've been to jail and not afraid to go back if you do anything to Addison(my daughter)". 
We all laugh,including the kids an go about the day.
The next evening my wife gets a text from his mom. "this has been really bothering an like to talk to you about if you don't mind". Sure.
"Did someone tell my son there not afraid to go back to jail if he hurts your daughter?"🤦🤦🤦🤦🤦🤦🤦🤦. Yes. They were totally joking. Her,"well I am totally not ok with it and that should never come up around 12 yr olds, especially since I wasn't there to defend him"...
Us, "ok,point taken"...
Now my daughter's upset over the entire thing. The boy never felt threatened. And only told his mom because she asked how it went meeting me the first time. 
Correct me if I'm wrong. But isn't this a running joke going back before the end of time? Is there not a song about this? 
My wife had a deadbeat dad. So I never got "the talk". 
My dad passed before my sister was old enough to start dating. So you better believe I gave "the talk" to her boyfriends. And even had to act on "the talk" with 2 of them. 
I realize there only 12 so I took it easy on him. Plus he really is an awesome kid. But at the time I just thought my cousin in law saying that was funny🤷....
Lmao no need to reply guess I'm just venting😁


----------



## garhtr

It's kinda sad but you can't joke or use sarcasm anymore---- someone will "pretend" to be hurt, scared or offended. 
Life goes on  
Good luck !


----------



## Lil' Rob

Super sensitive times and people as well. The mother probably has heard someone say that in the past at some point...


----------



## MagicMarker

5


----------



## MagicMarker

4


----------



## MagicMarker

3


----------



## MagicMarker

2


----------



## MagicMarker

This how it’s done?


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> This how it’s done?


Good job MM


----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> It's kinda sad but you can't joke or use sarcasm anymore---- someone will "pretend" to be hurt, scared or offended.
> Life goes on
> Good luck !


"Life goes on"....
Thanks gar! And you couldn't be more spot on. Especially when it comes to kids. 
I took my daughter's phone an started reading there conversation the last 12 hrs or so(I'm not spying on her,our deal getting her the phone was mom and dad got to take it from her and go through it when ever we want. Always in front of her. We trust her, but don't trust others so much. An she's fine with it). 
Her-"are you mad me? Are you breaking up with me?
Him-"of coarse not,why?"
Her-"because of our moms convo."
Him-"what convo?"
Her-"nevermind will talk after our band class,how is your day".
Gotta love kids!

Lmao but I hope momma realizes if they actually date in a few years when both are old enough. Her son will 1000% get the,"if you even look at my daughter wrong I'm gonna ---------------- " talk. Wether it bothers her or not....

Thanks for the couch session gents,put the bill in the mail😁🤣🤷....


----------



## 1basshunter

My wife just ordered me 20 of these for are 4 year Anniversary that is on Wednesday!!!!!! If you get a chance check them out on icast 2021 they are cool


----------



## Lazy 8

She's a keeper. 
ps. tell her I said so.


----------



## 1basshunter

This is a snap shot of it


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> She's a keeper.
> ps. tell her I said so.


Thank you sir and I did she told me to tell you hello


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeyefisher said:


> Sensitive mom's!
> So my daughter is 12 and in the 6th grade. She has her first "boyfriend"(there friends that happen to be the opposite sex that really only see each other in school🤣).
> He is also 12 and is in 6th grade.
> So my side of the fam. Has a skating party for my 7 yr old niece. We invite my daughter's boyfriend and his little brother because he is friends with my son.
> The boy introduces himself to me, very nice kid. My cousin says "ain't you gonna tell him about you jail time"(joking of coarse). I just smile an say no,he seems like a good kid an I'll be nice to him. So my cousins husband says "well I've been to jail and not afraid to go back if you do anything to Addison(my daughter)".
> We all laugh,including the kids an go about the day.
> The next evening my wife gets a text from his mom. "this has been really bothering an like to talk to you about if you don't mind". Sure.
> "Did someone tell my son there not afraid to go back to jail if he hurts your daughter?"🤦🤦🤦🤦🤦🤦🤦🤦. Yes. They were totally joking. Her,"well I am totally not ok with it and that should never come up around 12 yr olds, especially since I wasn't there to defend him"...
> Us, "ok,point taken"...
> Now my daughter's upset over the entire thing. The boy never felt threatened. And only told his mom because she asked how it went meeting me the first time.
> Correct me if I'm wrong. But isn't this a running joke going back before the end of time? Is there not a song about this?
> My wife had a deadbeat dad. So I never got "the talk".
> My dad passed before my sister was old enough to start dating. So you better believe I gave "the talk" to her boyfriends. And even had to act on "the talk" with 2 of them.
> I realize there only 12 so I took it easy on him. Plus he really is an awesome kid. But at the time I just thought my cousin in law saying that was funny🤷....
> Lmao no need to reply guess I'm just venting😁


It's a joke...definitely don't want that family around.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 478584
> My wife just ordered me 20 of these for are 4 year Anniversary that is on Wednesday!!!!!! If you get a chance check them out on icast 2021 they are cool


Send me 1. I join the testing team. Your wife spoiled you. She's the best


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Send me 1. I join the testing team. Your wife spoiled you. She's the best


She is a keeper


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a good day for hunting or fishing today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Almost got the bike out yesterday for a ride. Brother has been twisting my arm to get the boat out but I’m still having fun watching deer. Whatever you do today, enjoy it


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Send me 1. I join the testing team. Your wife spoiled you. She's the best


If you would like one I’ll be glad to give you one


----------



## Southernsaug

1basshunter said:


> My wife just ordered me 20 of these for are 4 year Anniversary that is on Wednesday!!!!!! If you get a chance check them out on icast 2021 they are cool


Happy 4th aniversary BH. I can't even remember my 4th anniversary, let alone any gift. That would be 37 years ago. I don't remember my wife ever buying me a fishing lure for an anniversary gift, but I do remember some activity we used to do together. Oh fond memories, now I just go fishing. In all honesty I got a keeper too and that's why I can still pick on her 41 years later. Hope you can celebrate a good life together in 40 years too.


----------



## joekacz

Southernsaug said:


> Happy 4th aniversary BH. I can't even remember my 4th anniversary, let alone any gift. That would be 37 years ago. I don't remember my wife ever buying me a fishing lure for an anniversary gift, but I do remember some activity we used to do together. Oh fond memories, now I just go fishing. In all honesty I got a keeper too and that's why I can still pick on her 41 years later. Hope you can celebrate a good life together in 40 years too.


I’m with you on that…47yrs for us back in September…I’ve told her for years that she deserves better than me and just go ahead and find him…I wouldn’t blame her a bit…no lures for me either but plenty of gift certificates…


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna sit in tree couple hours then pull the boat out and run it couple hours either Brookville or Indian. Put sta-bil in it, not sure when and if next warm spell will be. Headed to Kentucky Friday. It’s hump day so get over the hill and do something fun


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys it’s going to nice today for getting out there and doing something fun. To bad I have to work 😡 but after that I’m taking Carmen out for dinner and drinkable drinks 🍹


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Passed two does this morning. Catching a few white bass


----------



## Lazy 8

Looks like fun MM. Sure hope you get a big buck. You've darn sure paid your dues.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed back to the stand couple hours this morning. Kentucky tomorrow morning for the weekend. Enjoy the morning, weather turning to crap this afternoon


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s been a long hard work week so far!!! Hopefully it will slow down and I’ll be able to get out on the water and get some fishing in with out my back killing me!!!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Went to see my doc yesterday and my BP was 106/60. Might explain my dizziness and the fact I've fallen twice. (gracefully) They adjusted my BP meds again.
It ain't easy being me these days. Still on a liquid diet. Thanksgiving food is not looking good. But I'll thank our Lord I'm alive!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Went to see my doc yesterday and my BP was 106/60. Might explain my dizziness and the fact I've fallen twice. (gracefully) They adjusted my BP meds again.
> It ain't easy being me these days. Still on a liquid diet. Thanksgiving food is not looking good. But I'll thank our Lord I'm alive!


Hang in there, Lazy. You're doing great. Expect recovery in terms of fractions in positive direction - there is no quantum leap as you well know. Keep up the good work, better to come.


----------



## fiveeyes

stay strong Lazy


----------



## Lil' Rob

Took this doe Wednesday morning...this monster was on my camera Thursday night...hadn't seen him on the property before...then a different buck came through this morning...sat in the stand this afternoon/evening and had this little button buck pay a visit...never even looked up at me.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lil' Rob said:


> Took this doe Wednesday morning...this monster was on my camera Thursday night...hadn't seen him on the property before...then a different buck came through this morning...sat in the stand this afternoon/evening and had this little button buck pay a visit...never even looked up at me.
> 
> View attachment 478737
> View attachment 478738
> View attachment 478739
> View attachment 478740


Piss poor planning on your part doesn’t constitute an emergency on mine, I saw your signature 😁 and that reminded me of this


----------



## Lil' Rob

That 's a good saying as well...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I was able to sleep in till 2:30 AM got a phone call to get my ass to work apparently a main waterline broke inside the school oh the joys I’m going to have today


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I was able to sleep in till 2:30 AM got a phone call to get my ass to work apparently a main waterline broke inside the school oh the joys I’m going to have today


Make sure to drink coffee first, before anything...or you will have a bad day..😏


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Friday. Headed south in a little while, have to be home Monday, wife has a doctors appointment, then probably head back down Tuesday. Had three different small bucks chase does past me at the farm yesterday morning. They’re running hard up here so hope their doing the same down south. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Thanks to ol Whiskers and fiveyes. Whiskers, you are positively correct in that my recovery comes in fractions. Don't get in a hurry and you won't be disappointed. 
I've been living off this feeding tube for around 3 months.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck MM and stay safe
I'm heading North chasing ducks
Enjoy !


----------



## joekacz

garhtr said:


> Good luck MM and stay safe
> I'm heading North chasing ducks
> Enjoy !


How far north are you headed garhtr ….


----------



## garhtr

^^^^^
On our way---- Gonna check out Big Island area and go from there ?
I wish I was deer hunting.
Stopped near Kings Island and watched one of the biggest deer I've ever seen on the hoof, monster 10, wide, heavy and what looked like 16-18 G1's. He was crossing a mowed field and getting lots of attention, hope he doesn't get poached or smashed in the road.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys from the top of a hill in Kentucky. Get out and enjoy your Saturday


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning guys!! couldn't sleep in for some reason, so decided to put some "crack chicken" in the crockpot. Put the coffee on, then gettin' busy. Got a gig to play in Strasburg tonight and gotta knock the rust off a few tunes!!


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...

Get that big Ky buck today MM.

BP...sounds like you've got a busy day...and night ahead of you.
Eat good today...jam well tonight.

Today for me...currently watching the first fall of lil snowflakes for the year...headed back to the wood pile a bit later.


----------



## MagicMarker

Got an 8 pt on the ground in Kentucky little while ago


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Got an 8 pt on the ground in Kentucky little while ago
> View attachment 478819


CONGRADULATIONS!


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> Got an 8 pt on the ground in Kentucky little while ago
> View attachment 478819


Great Buck!! You definitely put the time in for success…and the miles.. lol lol


----------



## fastwater

Congratulations on an excellent looking buck MM.
Hope the rest of the crew scores as well.


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Congratulations on an excellent looking buck MM.
> Hope the rest of the crew scores as well.


Brian my buddy has one down too


----------



## 1basshunter

Was out for a bit yesterday after work with bluegrasser redeye shad was doing good for me slow really slow retrieve


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna hunt till ten this morning then head home. My son got a doe yesterday afternoon just before dark, ran over the hill into a very deep ravine, hell of drag back up the hill. Wife has a doctors appointment tomorrow then regroup and head back down Wednesday thru Friday and pull deer camp back home. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' .......where's the coffee???


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m thinking about after church going to Westerville to get some fishing in


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Weather guy said a snow type clipper was going to come thru today from noon to 1600. Then maybe rain. High today is 39. Brrrrrrrr. Sounds like a hot chocolate day.


----------



## Lazy 8

Enjoy!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Chili day....chicken noodle soup yesterday home made


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Chili day....chicken noodle soup yesterday home made


Vegetable beef, next?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> Vegetable beef, next?


Vegetable beef whaaaaa


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Weather guy said a snow type clipper was going to come thru today from noon to 1600. Then maybe rain. High today is 39. Brrrrrrrr. Sounds like a hot chocolate day.


Saugeye kinda day









Ya my dam leaf's are still green🤦. They decide to all fall in Dec when there's snow an all the other leaf's have fallen an been picked up already....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Magic Marker


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s cold outside today so try to stay warm


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Happy Monday morning! Gonna sqeeze in couple hours sit at the farm this morning. Get out and make it a good one


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Weather guy said a snow type clipper was going to come thru today from noon to 1600. Then maybe rain. High today is 39. Brrrrrrrr. Sounds like a hot chocolate day.


Could have used some hot chocolate on Erie yesterday. Dang it was nasty.


----------



## MagicMarker

Sat till 930, saw three does and a four point. Came home and got mine and son’s deer cut up and in freezer. Wife’s doctors appointment is at two so no hunting tonight. Probably hunt couple hours in morning then head back to Kentucky for Wednesday hunt


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to the farm couple hours and back to Kentucky this afternoon. Good luck to everyone else out today


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s going to be a slow day for me at work today, there is a God it’s been crazy lately with all the kids tearing stuff up! With absolutely no accountability.


----------



## Lazy 8

Garhtr.....


----------



## fasteddy

I love it !!!!!!


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Garhtr


😄😄😄
That's Great !
Thanks for the laugh.
Good luck and Enjoy !


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys, it’s a great day today for a change so get and do something outside today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s the middle of the week. Make the second half count


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Last warmish day for awhile.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fasteddy

Lazy 8, you made day & put a smile on my face, thanks


----------



## Moo Juice

bassplayer said:


> Good morning guys!! couldn't sleep in for some reason, so decided to put some "crack chicken" in the crockpot. Put the coffee on, then gettin' busy. Got a gig to play in Strasburg tonight and gotta knock the rust off a few tunes!!


Thanks for introducing me to a new dish. Never heard of crack chicken before so I googled it. Wife picked up the ingredients and made it last night. Delicious! We've been looking to add new dishes to our arsenal as we're getting tired of the "same ol', same ol'". This is a keeper. Thanks again.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s just another rainy day mornin. But Friday is just around the corner 🎣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Wet and soggy here in Kentucky too. Not sitting this morning but trying to stalk quietly through the woods but all I’ve seen so far are five flashing white tails running away. It’s my birthday so I’m doing what I enjoy. Good luck to those out


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy Birthday MM! I hope you have a great one!


----------



## fastwater

Mornin fellars.
Happy B-Day MM! And good luck today.
Hope everyone has a Blessed day today...


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> It’s my birthday


Happy Birthday !
Enjoy it.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Good way to spend your birthday.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fasteddy

Needs a conduit clamp closer to the box !!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 479061


Showed this great invenchun to bubba.
Me and him are thinkin bout doin some updatin on some ilectricical waring usin this here injunewity.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday!!!!!!! I’ve got to go to the Westerville house and get my new rod that is on fed-x . Then Hunter and I are going to the lake house so I can get some fishing 🎣 in today and tomorrow… hope you all have a blessed weekend


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Southernsaug

Anyone else get up to see the eclipse at 4:15 AM?
I even woke up the wife, to see it. I usuall get up around 5, so no biggy


----------



## joekacz

Lake effect clouds up north here…east siders got some accumulation…


----------



## bobk

Southernsaug said:


> Anyone else get up to see the eclipse at 4:15 AM?
> I even woke up the wife, to see it. I usuall get up around 5, so no biggy


Got up at 4:30 to see it. Figured it was now or never.


----------



## bassplayer

Moo Juice said:


> Thanks for introducing me to a new dish. Never heard of crack chicken before so I googled it. Wife picked up the ingredients and made it last night. Delicious! We've been looking to add new dishes to our arsenal as we're getting tired of the "same ol', same ol'". This is a keeper. Thanks again.


Glad you liked it!! Very easy recipe, just dump it in and walk away. I do prefer to use chicken thighs instead of breasts.....lots more flavor


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. We’re packed up and rolling north. Seven deer for 4 guys. Good week. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Lazy 8

Southernsaug said:


> Anyone else get up to see the eclipse at 4:15 AM?
> I even woke up the wife, to see it. I usuall get up around 5, so no biggy


Dont forget the Leonids.


https://news.yahoo.com/leonid-meteor-shower-peaks-early-185008319.html


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Friday. 11.2. 40 years ago


----------



## Southernsaug

Since we're being all nostagic 47 years ago


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Saugeye Tom said:


> Friday. 11.2. 40 years ago
> View attachment 479076


Very,very nice,denim Dan😂😂😂


----------



## garhtr

Southernsaug said:


> 47 years ago


Those are certainly nice fish but I'm equally impressed by the looks of that handsome beagle.
Good luck and Enjoy !


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Friday. 11.2. 40 years ago
> View attachment 479076


I knew it. You were in the village people band weren’t ya.


----------



## fastwater

Yearly salmon run we used to do in Mich.
Oct 84 morning catch:


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> Friday. 11.2. 40 years ago
> View attachment 479076


This another Sherman , carp picture? 😀


----------



## joekacz

fastwater said:


> Yearly salmon run we used to do in Mich.
> Oct 84 morning catch:
> View attachment 479082


What river??...We use to do the White and the Muskegon...bring home and smoke 'em...


----------



## fastwater

joekacz said:


> What river??...We use to do the White and the Muskegon...bring home and smoke 'em...


Manistee.
Every now and again we would do the Betsy but most of the time it was Manistee.
We would go up for usually 5-7 days...come home a week and go up for another 5-7.
Actually ate so much salmon fixed every way I could think of that I got burned out on it.
Used to take several cases of fillets a year into a bar I went to back then. Owner was a friend of mine and he was a Macedonian from the old country. He cooked every day for his patrons and could really make some great dishes with the salmon.


----------



## joekacz

fastwater said:


> Manistee.
> Every now and again we would do the Betsy but most of the time it was Manistee.
> We would go up for usually 5-7 days...come home a week and go up for another 5-7.
> Actually ate so much salmon fixed every way I could think of that I got burned out on it.
> Used to take several cases of fillets a year into a bar I went to back then. Owner was a friend of mine and he was a Macedonian from the old country. He cooked every day for his patrons and could really make some great dishes with the salmon.


Did you ever do a "fish boil" with all of the veggies and salmon in the drop in basket...


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I knew it. You were in the village people band weren’t ya.


^^^that's hilarious^^^


----------



## Southernsaug

garhtr said:


> Those are certainly nice fish but I'm equally impressed by the looks of that handsome beagle.
> Good luck and Enjoy !


garhtr- That was my dad's beagle, Snoopy, he was a powerhouse rabbit and rat dog. A guy who dad always let rabbit hunt on the farm showed up one day with a puppy. He said it was a shame dad didn't have a purebred registered beagle and gave him to us. Dad and snoop where inseparable. He out lived dad by a couple years. Mom took him in as a house dog after dad died and wouldn't let us hunt him anymore. One day, when he was out to potty, two neighbor dogs jumped him and chewed him up horribly. Mom called me sobbing and I rushed over, but he was beyond saving and I put him down. Damn, just telling that story makes me wanna cry. I never been more furious about anything in my life....use your imagination about what happened to the neighbor dogs. I will give you a hint, NOT ALL DOGS GO TO HEAVEN!


----------



## Lazy 8

Southernsaug said:


> garhtr- That was my dad's beagle, Snoopy, he was a powerhouse rabbit and rat dog. A guy who dad always let rabbit hunt on the farm showed up one day with a puppy. He said it was a shame dad didn't have a purebred registered beagle and gave him to us. Dad and snoop where inseparable. He out lived dad by a couple years. Mom took him in as a house dog after dad died and wouldn't let us hunt him anymore. One day, when he was out to potty, two neighbor dogs jumped him and chewed him up horribly. Mom called me sobbing and I rushed over, but he was beyond saving and I put him down. Damn, just telling that story makes me wanna cry. I never been more furious about anything in my life....use your imagination about what happened to the neighbor dogs. I will give you a hint, NOT ALL DOGS GO TO HEAVEN!


That's a crying shame. You dont have to say but I wonder if the neighbor dogs got a case of lead poisoning?


----------



## Southernsaug

That would be a good wonder Lazy 8 , but I think they just never came home one day. They ran loose all the time and had caused trouble before. No one in the area would even talk to him when he asked if they had seen his dogs, they just said no and walked away. I have no idea why but I got my coffee and breakfast paid for by a couple other neighbors, you know good old folks.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> I knew it. You were in the village people band weren’t ya.


I will find out where u live


----------



## MagicMarker

Congratulations Bob, you snuck in there and got 900 and nobody noticed


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Congratulations Bob, you snuck in there and got 900 and nobody noticed


I didn’t either.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Those of you taking the youth out today Good Luck. Got a bunch of stuff to get caught up on today so no hunting for me today. Get out and have fun


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s was a good night after work for fishing 🎣 no eyes but it was a wiper festival with 2 nice perch mixed in.. Going back out today after the game


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## M R DUCKS

MagicMarker said:


> Congratulations Bob, you snuck in there and got 900 and nobody noticed


I Did


----------



## Lazy 8

I got digs on 50,000.


----------



## MagicMarker

You better be awake!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

After church today Carmen is going shopping 🛍 and I’m going fishing.. then as usual she will call me and ask if I need anything 🤔 that is when I will ask her to please pick up some fishing stuff for me… and she will like I need more 🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. A little wet this morning, but get out and make the most of it


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice Monday morning I hope


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Kinda chilly today. Gonna take the wife’s car and put new tires on it this morning. For what they cost it sure scares me what my pickup is gonna cost. Get done what you can, the rest of it can wait


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. You turkeys out there had better keep a low profile this week.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy 8 said:


> I got digs on 50,000.


Do I have to give you another heads up ?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Rob, 
You get any fish out in Westerville? You mentioned something last week. How's the water level at Hoover? I'm assuming close to summer pool.


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Do I have to give you another heads up ?


Prolly. If'n it weren't fer you, I wouldn't of got 25,000. I just hope I'm alive and kicking.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Rob,
> You get any fish out in Westerville? You mentioned something last week. How's the water level at Hoover? I'm assuming close to summer pool.


I have not been out to Hoover or Alum I decided to go to Delaware instead


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> I have not been out to Hoover or Alum I decided to go to Delaware instead


Drove by alum today. It's looks to be close to winter pool.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen today is my Thursday so tomorrow I’m going to do a little fishing. Then on thanksgiving afternoon I’ll be in Canal Fulton so I’m try a get a way for a bit and try my luck around there.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Went out on back deck to grab couple sticks of firewood this morning and saw a coyote sneaking across the corn field. Hollered for my son to grab a rifle. He grabbed his 223 and made a great 262 yd shot ( range finder). A little chilly again, get out and have fun


----------



## ccc

great shot


----------



## 1basshunter

Well gentlemen I got some good new from my wife!!!!! She just told me that my new fishing rod will be Delivered today. It went from Seattle to Chicago from there it went to Grove city and then in the Columbus supposed to been delivered last Wednesday but it did not. This is where I got a little testy from there they shipped it to Texas from Texas to Florida and now it is supposed to be delivered today. I guess this will be my traveling rod . It’s already a been all over the place 😂


----------



## Lazy 8

BassHunter -- Have Rod will Travel.
Remember Pallidin?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Went out on back deck to grab couple sticks of firewood this morning and saw a coyote sneaking across the corn field. Hollered for my son to grab a rifle. He grabbed his 223 and just a puppy made a great 262 yd shot ( range finder). A little chilly again, just get out and have just a puppy fun
> View attachment 479236
> View attachment 479237


----------



## Saugeye Tom

A puppy


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s the day before. Better get it done. I’m gonna go sit couple hours this morning. Had a really nice one at 50 yds last night but darkness won out. Next week he’d a been in range for the 350. Enjoy your day


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen,it my Friday morning and I’ll be getting off work every early just have 1job to get done… then I’m going to the lake house with Hunter and Carmen


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen , I hope y’all have a happy Thanksgiving !!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s thanksgiving make the most of it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HAPPY THANKSGIVING BROTHERS


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving!!! Going to my parents to tie on the Thanksgiving feedbag and see my older brother and SIL.


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy Thanksgiving from cloudy WV.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

Happy 'late' Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## joekacz

Well hopefully everyone is well fed and waking up without a “food hangover “…take a long walk and get ready for round 2 of leftovers…


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Probably sit this afternoon, going to an auction this morning. Not going anywhere near a store today. Do what you can but make it fun


----------



## Lazy 8

joekacz said:


> Well hopefully everyone is well fed and waking up without a “food hangover “…take a long walk and get ready for round 2 of leftovers…


I ate a pitiful amount. Maybe a tablespoon full of a few things. Nothing tastes like it's supposed to. Some even taste real bad.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s been a cold morning and the fishing wasn’t much to talk about. But I’m going back out later today and maybe it will be better. PS can’t wait for my next Birthday!!! Especially since Burkcarp the great knowing an all scene that showed me what my birthday present will be. Just to let you know I'm going fishing afterwards.


----------



## 0utwest

Good Morning Guys getting the gear ready for me and my 12 year old mentee for the Pennsylvania Rifle opener Tomm. and looks like it will be a cold one although it could work to our benefit if we tough it out in the double treestand and let the other hunters walk and keep the deer moving for us at least thats the plan  As we both have a buck tag and a doe tag .


----------



## Bprice1031

0utwest said:


> Good Morning Guys getting the gear ready for me and my 12 year old mentee for the Pennsylvania Rifle opener Tomm. and looks like it will be a cold one although it could work to our benefit if we tough it out in the double treestand and let the other hunters walk and keep the deer moving for us at least thats the plan  As we both have a buck tag and a doe tag .



Good luck out there tomorrow. I love the opening day in PA. Grew up hunting those hills with my grandpa. Lost him a few years back, sure do miss him this time of year.


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Good Morning Guys getting the gear ready for me and my 12 year old mentee for the Pennsylvania Rifle opener Tomm. and looks like it will be a cold one although it could work to our benefit if we tough it out in the double treestand and let the other hunters walk and keep the deer moving for us at least thats the plan  As we both have a buck tag and a doe tag .


Yep...it's gonna be a foul weather gear kinda day out there tomorrow for sure. Hand/boot warmers, face masks and heavy gloves/mitt ons a must. Hopefully there won't be any high winds. Especially since you guys will be in a tree stand. Best of luck to you guys Mike.


----------



## garhtr

0utwest said:


> gear ready for me and my 12 year old mentee for the Pennsylvania Rifle opener Tomm


Good luck and stay safe(and warm )
Enjoy your time in the field !


----------



## MagicMarker

Pulled another hopper wagon














stand to the farm and parked it just inside the south edge of the woods for gun season


----------



## 0utwest

Wish we had that for tomorrow Magic Marker !


----------



## MagicMarker

They’re easy to build. Start with a hundred dollar wagon and some scrap lumber with an imagination, no telling what you can come up with 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys, it’s Saturday. Outwest, wishing you guys the best of luck today, basshunter, catch a bunch today. Everyone else out make it one to remember


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys, it’s Saturday. Outwest, wishing you guys the best of luck today, basshunter, catch a bunch today. Everyone else out make it one to remember


Good morning y'all. MM, I plan on staying indoors for the big game at noon. 
OSU is going wolverine hunting.
WV plays Kansas State at 1900. We might make the toilet bowl if'n we're lucky.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good last morning gentlemen, fishing today was great now it’s time for me to get the ribs and chicken wings off the grill and watch the game then I’m going back out after them fish 🎣


----------



## 1basshunter

The new dreger for Buckeye Lake is at libe’s and from what I was told it’s a beast of one


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> The new dreger for Buckeye Lake is at libe’s and from what I was told it’s a beast of one


Have you heard location/locations...and how deep they are going to dredge?


----------



## 1basshunter

Yea I have the information on that I’ll send you a pm with the info. But they are going to start on the new small boat ramp on honey Creek Road. And that’s just down the road from me


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Yea I have the information on that I’ll send you a pm with the info. But they are going to start on the new small boat ramp on honey Creek Road. And that’s just down the road from me


Sounds good BH.
Thanks!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s the day before gun season, better make sure you’re sighted in and ready. Get out and have fun today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I’m getting ready for church ⛪ then I’m going to Alum to get some fishing in today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 0utwest

Good morning guys well the hunt in pennsylvania had its good points and bad so the bad first , It was the worst opening day for deer sightings while sitting for 10 hours in a treestand for me 2 bucks and one doe and on the previous 27 openers i prob. averaged 25 sightings . Well the good was i connected on this 8 point as he and a 6 point came sneaking thru at about 80 yards out , My mentee was ready and offered for me too shoot the 8 because he didnt have a clean shot so i took him and he ran right up to about 35 yds and crashed while the 6 ran up to about 50 yds away and my mentee had a clean shot and missed well the deer stood there he could not cycle the bolt because of his gloves so i handed him my .270 and by that time the deer just trotted off and we could not get him to stop for another shot  and so while tagging and gutting my deer my mentee had one doe come running thru that would not stop for him to take a shot at . Next saturday we should be back over in the stand to try and fill our doe tags plus his buck tag .


----------



## Lazy 8

Good shot, OW!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


>


That is so evil and so cool...would love to know how something like that played out.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Outwest...nice story...man, I hate wearing gloves.


----------



## fastwater

Congratulations on an Excellent buck 0utwest. 
That young fellar will tag his doe next Sat,


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a cold day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys just got in the hopper blind at the farm. Nice in here this morning. Good luck to everyone else out today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good luck to everybody out there hunting today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Good luck today. Son set the bar pretty high yesterday. 10 pt with couple stickers, 190 lbs field dressed


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today and remember after winter is over today’s high will feel great 👍


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Good luck today. Son set the bar pretty high yesterday. 10 pt with couple stickers, 190 lbs field dressed
> View attachment 479500
> View attachment 479501


Very very nice


----------



## Lazy 8

Congrats to your boy, MM.
Thanks BC.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys, good luck today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today!!!!the wife and I are going to Florida for Christmas and looking for a home to buy for are retirement…


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all and good luck Rob. Which part of FL?


----------



## MagicMarker

10


----------



## MagicMarker

9


----------



## MagicMarker

8


----------



## MagicMarker

7


----------



## MagicMarker

6


----------



## MagicMarker

5


----------



## MagicMarker

4


----------



## MagicMarker

3


----------



## MagicMarker

2


----------



## MagicMarker

1


----------



## MagicMarker

28000. I had to do it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all and good luck Rob. Which part of FL?


Clearwater is where we are looking at !!!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Clearwater is where we are looking at !!!


I lived there for 2 years. It's the vacation capital of the world. No, kidding, but the population doubles in the winter time from all the Snow Birds. I lived in Largo, just south of Clearwater.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> 28000. I had to do it.


Congrats MM! I thought about it this morning but I had a DR's appt.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all!!!!! It’s going to be a very nice day today for doing something fun after work unless you’re like MM being retired.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all!!!!! It’s going to be a very nice day today for doing something fun after work unless you’re like MM being retired.


I’m sitting in a tree in the dark. That’s what I call fun.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I’m also in a tree. Let a buddy I worked with come out and hunt yesterday morning. He brought a new marlin 45-70 to use. Anyway we showed him to a tree stand and left him to go at it. Started raining hard bout 9 and he texted he was done. We met him at barn and he was disgusted with his gun, said it misfired twice. Said he had two different deer at 30 yds and hammer dropped but didn’t fire. Son told him to take safety off (duh). Kinda embarrassed him. Good luck out there today


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. I’m also in a tree. Let a buddy I worked with come out and hunt yesterday morning. He brought a new marlin 45-70 to use. Anyway we showed him to a tree stand and left him to go at it. Started raining hard bout 9 and he texted he was done. We met him at barn and he was disgusted with his gun, said it misfired twice. Said he had two different deer at 30 yds and hammer dropped but didn’t fire. Son told him to take safety off (duh). Kinda embarrassed him. Good luck out there today


Ouch!


----------



## kycreek

Being it's warm outside wife & I are finishing up any remaining yard work pruning fruit tress/roses. Gonna take my 86 year old uncle to the river tonight & hopefully catch a few sauger. The bite has really picked up in the last 2 weeks. He won't go unless it's fairly nice. Says the cold hurts his hands. I go about every night. LOL


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kycreek said:


> Being it's warm outside wife & I are finishing up any remaining yard work pruning fruit tress/roses. Gonna take my 86 year old uncle to the river tonight & hopefully catch a few sauger. The bite has really picked up in the last 2 weeks. He won't go unless it's fairly nice. Says the cold hurts his hands. I go about every night. LOL


I feel his pain. I have ra and the cold kills my hands. By mid January I'm usually in a full blown flare up because I don't know how to quit🤦...
Hope your uncle catches a bunch.


----------



## 1basshunter

Well half my order finally arrived today they said it was slow because of the supply chain. They are shipping out the other 12 ASAP as soon as they arrive they told me sorry about the delay they are doing the best they can.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys, I hope you all have a great day today. It’s Friday morning and after work I’m going fishing with some friends. Maybe try out my new stickbaits🤔 but it’s still hard not to using the vibe’s


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Southernsaug

That puppy thinks he had a rough week, he could of been a deer. 
Just think, when you've had a rough week invariably someone had a worse one. Count the blessings and not the crap, all thinks work out in time. Time is a great healer.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make the first shot count today


----------



## Lil' Rob

Still waiting for the first shot for the week.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lil' Rob said:


> Still waiting for the first shot for the week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


Good luck


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

BH ???


----------



## Yeada

Lazy 8 said:


> Congrats to your boy, MM.
> Thanks BC.


So that's Quack on the Rack?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 479579


Thanks BC. Can't imagine it's slipping with talons like those!


----------



## fasteddy

I thought it was goose on a moose.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I hope everybody's out deer hunting.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Yep we’re sitting in the fog this morning. Buddy from where I worked is back out for another try. Better get it done today because tomorrow sure sounds nasty


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 479616


Well at least you know what you’re going to get if you eat there


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Stacy, how's the pup?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening gentlemen, the wife and I’ve been taking care Franglais problems a.k.a. my little brother and his best friend Alcohol. Enough about that was out fishing this morning using a redeye shad!! Then pretty decent ended up with 4 well I hope y’all had a great day


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Stacy, how's the pup?


Could not get pic you posted.
Lil puppy is starting to get a few gray whiskers...but doing well.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Could not get pic you posted.
> Lil puppy is starting to get a few gray whiskers...but doing well.
> 
> View attachment 479655


He's a good boi!


----------



## MagicMarker

Well buddy had an eventful day out at the farm today. He saw 9 deer, shot three times at three different deer. His tally was two trees bout 3 inches in diameter and one clean miss. He loves to hunt but suffers badly from buck fever. 😭


----------



## Lil' Rob

MagicMarker said:


> Well buddy had an eventful day out at the farm today. He saw 9 deer, shot three times at three different deer. His tally was two trees bout 3 inches in diameter and one clean miss. He loves to hunt but suffers badly from buck fever. 😭


He had a better day than my son and me...no deer seen again, so no shot opportunities...deer on the property have gone nocturnal since the end of the rut...very few shots heard where we were today...definitely not normal...

Oh well...regardless, we got to spend time together...after as much traveling I did for work this year, it was good day to be with him.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning guys!!! Got the coffee on and a chuck roast in the Crock Pot.....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make it a great one


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen church ⛪ is over and Carmen and picked a family to buy there Christmas 🎄 for them!!!!! We are excited about doing it for them and making sure that it’s a great one.


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> Carmen and picked a family to buy there Christmas


A wonderful idea !
Talked it over with the wife and we're going to Secret Santa the two kids that live next door to my Mother-inlaw.
Good luck n Enjoy !


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> A wonderful idea !
> Talked it over with the wife and we're going to Secret Santa the two kids that live next door to my Mother-inlaw.
> Good luck n Enjoy !


Exactly me and the wife have everything we need and if we need something just go out and buy it. So for us it’s all about giving some family a Christmas!!! To us that’s what it’s all about


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Speaking of crime scenes.... I can't take this dog with me to the trout pond anymore 🤦... He has gotten fast enough to catch them after I throw them back. He typically listens really well. But he goes absolutely insane over these stocker trout. He does chew them really well but I still don't like it. This will be the last one he gets raw. Lmao but I hate keeping them from him. He's exactly like me over pizza. And I know how much I enjoy my pizza. The little research I've done suggests not to do it though unless de-boned an cooked,sooo I kept a few an am smoking them for the spoiled thing...what do you guys think? They say to cook because of salmon disease but these are hatchery stockers. Then obviously the bones could cause an issue but trout bones are fairly soft....









He does keep a shiny coat🤣


----------



## Southernsaug

my two labs have eaten hundreds of saugeye carcasses and they are almost 13 and healthy. Lot's of good omega 3s


----------



## joekacz

Alaskan sled dogs main meal is salmon…from the rooter to the tooter


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Bubba Gump likes what he's hearing.... 
Thanks guys....
Fyi he absolutely loved it grilled as well. Skin left on an cut into strips for treats.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a rainy Monday morning can’t wait for Friday


----------



## MagicMarker

Good wet Monday morning guys. This will be a catch up week to get stuff done that I’ve been letting go. There were four really nice bucks taken so far within a two mile radius of the farm so far including the one my son got. Mine is still running. I got a couple night pictures of him last week. We just call him Huge


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good wet Monday morning guys. This will be a catch up week to get stuff done that I’ve been letting go. There were four really nice bucks taken so far within a two mile radius of the farm so far including the one my son got. Mine is still running. I got a couple night pictures of him last week. We just call him Huge
> View attachment 479734
> View attachment 479735
> View attachment 479734
> View attachment 479735


what was your address again? 🤔


----------



## MagicMarker

Here’s the ones that I know of that were killed near the farm. One across the road, one a mile west, one a two farms south and my son’s at our farm


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 479722


Can't tell the difference between mom and dad.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Here’s the ones that I know of that were killed near the farm. One across the road, one a mile west, one a two farms south and my son’s at our farm
> View attachment 479736
> View attachment 479737
> View attachment 479738
> View attachment 479739


Those are all great deer but that tall 8 in the second pic is incredible.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Those are all great deer but that tall 8 in the second pic is incredible.


+1 on what Bob said.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> +1 on what Bob said.


+2
At first glance it kinda reminded me of a reindeer.


----------



## $diesel$

I would have been up-side-down with any of them. Yours is still king. 🤙


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> what was your address again? 🤔


I know where he lives😃😄😀


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> I know where he lives😃😄😀


Thanks, I got your message with the addy. 😳


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s not Monday and it’s getting closer to are Christmas in Florida we are dropping off are Christmas gifts to the family this weekend after I go fishing. Got to have your priority. 🤣


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

We picked up one of the Christmas gifts for the kids yesterday


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Stay warm today and have fun doing it


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> one of the Christmas gifts for the


Pretty adorable-- bet the youngsters will be pleased.
Enjoy !


----------



## kycreek

Gonna try to catch some trout later today.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## M R DUCKS

been there done that….


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 479802


Two pair of socks and a bread bag was the ticket. Feet slid in the boots real easy.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning you bunches of sunshine 🌞 I hope you have a great day today and remember that no matter where you or what your doing someone is not having a day that good


----------



## garhtr

Good morning Gents !
Off to scout the lake for waterfowl, Got about an inch of White death here and hopefully this cold front pushed in some ducks for Sat's opener. 
Stay safe n Enjoy !


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Still doing catch up stuff this week. Taking another loader tractor over and having fluid pumped in rear tires this morning (not enough weight in rear when lifting heavy stuff) we bought couple weeks ago and yes it’s green. Also have to haul out a couch and chair so my wife’s new replacements can take their place today. Get out , have fun and play nice today


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Good morning Gents !
> Off to scout the lake for waterfowl, Got about an inch of White death here and hopefully this cold front pushed in some ducks for Sat's opener.
> Stay safe n Enjoy !


Good luck Saturday


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Good luck Saturday


Thanks !
There's a few ducks around, mostly gadwall and Shovelers but I did see a few divers on the big lake. Looks like a wet start a.m.but some favorable windy conditions.
Enjoy !


----------



## fastwater

Well...no deer so far this gun season so it's back to the wood pile till 18th-19th.
Have to get this wood hauled up out of the bottom to the boiler whilst the ground is frozen.
On the bright side...thanks to bobk hooking me up with some eyes...won't have to go hungry till I get a deer.
Thanks Bob.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Well...no deer so far this gun season so it's back to the wood pile till 18th-19th.
> Have to get this wood hauled up out of the bottom to the boiler whilst the ground is frozen.
> On the bright side...thanks to bobk hooking me up with some eyes...won't have to go hungry till I get a deer.
> Thanks Bob.


Nice to see you yesterday. Too bad it was a short visit since I was working. No problem on the walleye. Hope you enjoy it. I’ll add a big Thanks to you and Outwest for helping me out with the 209’s.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Well...no deer so far this gun season so it's back to the wood pile till 18th-19th.
> Have to get this wood hauled up out of the bottom to the boiler whilst the ground is frozen.
> On the bright side...thanks to bobk hooking me up with some eyes...won't have to go hungry till I get a deer.
> Thanks Bob.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 479868


Thanks for the heads up BK.
So far all the major parts are working as normal. 
And that's a real good thing since they've all been out of warranty for a long time.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 479868


Wow, that’s brutal. 😆


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Wow, that’s brutal. 😆


He gets that way every now and again.
And...I hate it when he's right!


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> He gets that way every now and again.
> And...I hate it when he's right!


Lol, don’t admit it to him.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all are going to have a blessed day today. If any of would like or have a need for some 22 short rounds I have close to 1000 rounds I can give you just let me know


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Still pretty chilly outside. Be a good day to work up some firewood


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Still pretty chilly outside. Be a good day to work up some firewood


Yes sir...maybe ground is hard enough this morning to get loaded truck up out of the bottom and up to the boiler this morning. Loaded it yesterday about noon and coming up out of the bottom it slid sideways down the hill a bit. Guess I waited too long in the day to start hauling.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 479868


I go tomorrow morning for a 3 month out PET scan to see if this crap has spread to any other parts of my body. 
BTW - still on a liquid diet. I have zero appetite or taste buds. I think I've lost about 65 pounds.


----------



## fastwater

Good luck on the test tomorrow lazy.
Continued prayers...

Truck out of the bottom...wood unloaded at boiler...truck in barn.
Time to get ready to head to work.


----------



## Southernsaug

hoping for good news Lazy 8


----------



## garhtr

Best wishes Lazy and still praying.
Good luck


----------



## joekacz

Lazy you got this one…stay the course…you’ve done very well and you’re gonna beat this…God Bless you and your family…


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I go tomorrow morning for a 3 month out PET scan to see if this crap has spread to any other parts of my body.
> BTW - still on a liquid diet. I have zero appetite or taste buds. I think I've lost about 65 pounds.


Praying for great news. Hang in there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody. I'll let you know the results after I get 'em.
Meanwhile...


----------



## M R DUCKS

its so late,


----------



## M R DUCKS

and so close


----------



## M R DUCKS

to let this go


----------



## M R DUCKS

un noticed


----------



## M R DUCKS

so, are there any snipers out there?


----------



## M R DUCKS

3


----------



## M R DUCKS

2


----------



## M R DUCKS

1


----------



## M R DUCKS

Bang !


----------



## M R DUCKS

There he is….


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna go sit in tree this morning and see if anything moves before the storms coming tonight. Enjoy whatever yo do today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good luck MM. I'm going to lay down this morning in the PET scan machine. I see Mr. Duck already shot his this morning.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday and I’m thinking about going fishing today after work


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday and I’m thinking about going fishing today after work


While sitting here waiting for my scan, I found this and thought of Rob...


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Good luck on the test tomorrow lazy.
> Continued prayers...
> 
> Truck out of the bottom...wood unloaded at boiler...truck in barn.
> Time to get ready to head to work.



Send that buddy of mine a PM and set something up for that exchange. He got his booster the other day and has been less than a 100% since....Later


----------



## Burkcarp1

Anybody want to buy a camper?


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 479923
> 
> Anybody want to buy a camper?


That's the Love Bus.


----------



## Lazy 8

PET scan results show there is no cancer in me. I am blessed.


----------



## MagicMarker

That’s great!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

fantastic news! small improvements will get you back.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> PET scan results show there is no cancer in me. I am blessed.


That’s awesome UT. Very happy for you. I know the tough struggle you have been through. Faith!!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Great news lazy!


----------



## One guy and a boat

That's awesome UT. 

Kip


----------



## 0utwest

Great news lazy ! And let me know when the appetite comes back we got some venison coming your way  .


----------



## Lazy 8

0utwest said:


> Great news lazy ! And let me know when the appetite comes back we got some venison coming your way  .


I got some disheartening news from my nutritionist today. She said it can take some people up to a year to get off the nutrition drinks/feeding tube! I hope they're extreme cases and not me.


----------



## 0utwest

Sure hope it turns around fast for you and all say a prayer hoping you ditch that feeding tube quickly !


----------



## fastwater

Yes...you are Blessed lazy.
Answered prayers for sure.
Thanking Him for His grace and mercy.
Continued prayer...


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Answered prayers Lazy! Praise God! Did they give you the warning about going to junk yards? Told me to stay away for 24 hours after mine. Don't know why??


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> PET scan results show there is no cancer in me. I am blessed.


And you didn’t think that ole farts like us know how to pray…we’re GOOD!…and that’s fantastic news…thank God for his intervention and for you being a great patient…really happy for you Lazy…


----------



## $diesel$

All right, Lazy, i knew you could do it!
God bless, my friend


----------



## Southernsaug

good news,, now to beef up that body and get you back in the game


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Hope everyone is doing all right after this storm. Heard western Kentucky got hit real bad.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Hope everyone is doing all right after this storm. Heard western Kentucky got hit real bad.


Man that was nasty last night. Didn’t get much sleep. When the rain stops I have stuff to put back on both the front and back deck. Amazed that we didn’t loose power.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen Lazy I glad that you got some good news!!!!! Fishing last night at Alum was not very productive but I don’t fish that lake to much


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

After I got done fishing last night I now have a new friend


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Answered prayers Lazy! Praise God! Did they give you the warning about going to junk yards? Told me to stay away for 24 hours after mine. Don't know why??


Hey PK. No, they have not. Maybe they forgot?


----------



## Lazy 8

I want to personally thank each and everyone of you for your kind thoughts and prayers.
I knew I had been through some changes, both physically and mentally, but I had no idea there was a condition like this. They say that head and neck cancer patients (like me) can age 5+ years after treatment. I had no idea. 





What is Chemo Brain? | American Cancer Society


Chemo brain is a mental cloudiness some people notice before, during, and after cancer treatment. Learn more about chemo brain here.




amp.cancer.org


----------



## Southernsaug

Lazy 8 said:


> I want to personally thank each and everyone of you for your kind thoughts and prayers.
> I knew I had been through some changes, both physically and mentally, but I had no idea there was a condition like this. They say that head and neck cancer patients (like me) can age 5+ years after treatment. I had no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Chemo Brain? | American Cancer Society
> 
> 
> Chemo brain is a mental cloudiness some people notice before, during, and after cancer treatment. Learn more about chemo brain here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cancer.org


dang that is a license to do anything. A whole bunch of new fishing gear shows up and "oh honey I don't remember ever ordering that, must be that brain fog thing. But hey it's here I will just keep it". 

In all seriousness. That is true of all major illness and trama. It takes a piece of you that you never get back. After nearly dying in a accident I developed breathing problems, a heart condition and I never felt like I was cognitively the same. You have my sympathy and I feel your pain. Life is still a blessing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Southernsaug said:


> dang that is a license to do anything. A whole bunch of new fishing gear shows up and "oh honey I don't remember ever ordering that, must be that brain fog thing. But hey it's here I will just keep it".
> 
> In all seriousness. That is true of all major illness and trama. It takes a piece of you that you never get back. After nearly dying in a accident I developed breathing problems, a heart condition and I never felt like I was cognitively the same. You have my sympathy and I feel your pain. Life is still a blessing.


I had no idea you almost died and you are 100% correct, life IS a blessing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen Lazy I glad that you got some good news!!!!! Fishing last night at Alum was not very productive but I don’t fish that lake to much


Rob let me know next time you hit alum. I try to fish it a few times this time of year. Just a cool change of scenery from our usual. Even if the fish don't cooperate. Plus that chance at a monster muskie or smallie keeps it interesting. But I could give you some out of the way spots to try...


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Man that was nasty last night. Didn’t get much sleep. When the rain stops I have stuff to put back on both the front and back deck. Amazed that we didn’t loose power.


Like you bob...didn't get much sleep last night. From inside the house I could hear the winds whistling through the trees. Left out for work at about 0330 this morning. Trees and limbs all over the roads. Surprised didn't have trees down across the drive. 
Winds weren't bad at all when I went out. Was kind of an eerie calm in the air. What very little breeze there was was a warm breeze.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Rob let me know next time you hit alum. I try to fish it a few times this time of year. Just a cool change of scenery from our usual. Even if the fish don't cooperate. Plus that chance at a monster muskie or smallie keeps it interesting. But I could give you some out of the way spots to try...


 that would be great I don’t fish it enough to really know any real good spots kind of like out of my water element


----------



## Southernsaug

Lazy 8 said:


> I had no idea you almost died and you are 100% correct, life IS a blessing.


Perhaps someday I'll tell the story. KInd of keep it close to home, unless I think it will help someone. It was in 2009


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> I want to personally thank each and everyone of you for your kind thoughts and prayers.
> I knew I had been through some changes, both physically and mentally, but I had no idea there was a condition like this. They say that head and neck cancer patients (like me) can age 5+ years after treatment. I had no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Chemo Brain? | American Cancer Society
> 
> 
> Chemo brain is a mental cloudiness some people notice before, during, and after cancer treatment. Learn more about chemo brain here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cancer.org


Lazy...thank you...for showing the rest of us how to stay strong, be positive, and push through...hits home for me right now regarding my dad...the strength you show and share is both appreciated and inspiring.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Whole lot nicer day weatherwise. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Whole lot nicer day weatherwise. Get out and enjoy it


Yep...unlike yesterday with the high winds...great day for taking a few more trees down.
Still tryin to get ahold of an old pal that lives in KY between Kentucky and Barkley Lakes. Seems they were right in the path of the Mayfield tornado.
Praying he and the family are ok...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

The small town of samburg in Tennessee was devastated. I spent 14 years there chasing slabs. Pray for them at reelfoot lake


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Lazy...thank you...for showing the rest of us how to stay strong, be positive, and push through...hits home for me right now regarding my dad...the strength you show and share is both appreciated and inspiring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I just figured you all were getting tired with all my, whoa is me, posts. I have definitely changed as a result of the treatment. It took the "funny guy" right out of me. 
Fastie, I hope your buddy is alright. I watched coverage on the Weather Channel. That tornado was on the ground for 200+ miles and six states. 
Great pics BC!


----------



## One guy and a boat

Lazy 8 said:


> I got some disheartening news from my nutritionist today. She said it can take some people up to a year to get off the nutrition drinks/feeding tube! I hope they're extreme cases and not me.


A year does seem extreme and hope that's not the case for you. I went through the process with my dad. Mouth cancer, 16 hour surgery and home with me to recover. chemo and radiation followed about six weeks later. Trache came out about a month after chemo/radiation was done. Feeding tube out a bout a year from surgery. He was eating soft foods about 2-3 weeks after surgery. Harder foods about 4-5 weeks after surgery. We kept a normal schedule on the feeding tube(3-4 a day) for 3 months. Then it was 1-2 a day for about 6 months, which was really just to keep him at a steady weight. He also developed dementia during this, so there were days his brain wasn't telling him to eat. You won't have that issue so hopefully we will be reading about you eating a steak in a month or two. Praying for you and all inflicted with this terrible disease. 


Kip


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen church is over and I’m thinking about going to buy some new fishing lures today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

One guy and a boat said:


> A year does seem extreme and hope that's not the case for you. I went through the process with my dad. Mouth cancer, 16 hour surgery and home with me to recover. chemo and radiation followed about six weeks later. Trache came out about a month after chemo/radiation was done. Feeding tube out a bout a year from surgery. He was eating soft foods about 2-3 weeks after surgery. Harder foods about 4-5 weeks after surgery. We kept a normal schedule on the feeding tube(3-4 a day) for 3 months. Then it was 1-2 a day for about 6 months, which was really just to keep him at a steady weight. He also developed dementia during this, so there were days his brain wasn't telling him to eat. You won't have that issue so hopefully we will be reading about you eating a steak in a month or two. Praying for you and all inflicted with this terrible disease.
> 
> 
> Kip


Sorry to hear about your father. That dementia could be like what I have...chemo fog or brain. Also I have zero appetite and taste buds. If it was up to me, I wouldn't consume nothing at all.


----------



## $diesel$

One guy and a boat said:


> A year does seem extreme and hope that's not the case for you. I went through the process with my dad. Mouth cancer, 16 hour surgery and home with me to recover. chemo and radiation followed about six weeks later. Trache came out about a month after chemo/radiation was done. Feeding tube out a bout a year from surgery. He was eating soft foods about 2-3 weeks after surgery. Harder foods about 4-5 weeks after surgery. We kept a normal schedule on the feeding tube(3-4 a day) for 3 months. Then it was 1-2 a day for about 6 months, which was really just to keep him at a steady weight. He also developed dementia during this, so there were days his brain wasn't telling him to eat. You won't have that issue so hopefully we will be reading about you eating a steak in a month or two. Praying for you and all inflicted with this terrible disease.
> 
> 
> Kip


I think it is horrible that anyone at any age, has to go thru this sickness. 
My ole girl has worked for 3 cancer Dr's for 26 years. (and still working at 68) she can relate some real horror story's about the very young and this sickness.
I hope no one takes offense to this, none intended, but i truely believe our medical industry can cure most of this stuff, one just needs the millions to pay for it. At least thats what i believe. You ever notice that the very rich, and or, the well connected, such as political people, rarely if ever die from this disease?
Just say'n
I am also true happy for Lazy and the folks on this site that have beat this beast. And also for you guys that had to help a loved one thru this. Props to you all.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> ...
> Fastie, I hope your buddy is alright. I watched coverage on the Weather Channel. That tornado was on the ground for 200+ miles and six states.
> Great pics BC!


He and family are ok. 
He said the big tornado went about 1mi. south of him and another much smaller spinoff went just north of him about 1/2mi.
He said the devastation is just jaw dropping and unexplainable.
Complete distruction for miles...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> He and family are ok.
> He said the big tornado went about 1mi. south of him and another much smaller spinoff went just north of him about 1/2mi.
> He said the devastation is just jaw dropping and unexplainable.
> Complete distruction for miles...


Great news but that was a little to close for comfort.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Great news but that was a little to close for comfort.


Definitly Yes...on both counts.
He told me other than his families safety...the only other thing he could think about was finding his brand new $100,000+ bass boat sticking in a tree like a dart.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Monday morning


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks weather wise to be the start of a good week. Sat in stand last night and saw 11 deer. 3 bucks, one of which I woulda shot but he had other plans and went the other way. Wife has a doctors appointment today again so don’t think I’ll make it out. Get out and do what you can


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Today I get my hearing aids. The cancer treatment really messed my hearing up. I think my wife will get as much enjoyment out of them as I will.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 480051


Majestic!


----------



## MagicMarker

Number three


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Number three
> View attachment 480053
> View attachment 480054


I hope your not stopping at three?


----------



## Southernsaug

Lazy 8 said:


> I hope your not stopping at three?


I just got a survey on coyote management from OSU and ODW. Pretty lengthy but they asked a lot of questions that has nothing to do with coyotes


----------



## Daveo76

Geminid meteor shower tonight folks. Hope that moon gets outta the way


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Nice clear night here in SWO. Great show! Glad the little dog had to go out a couple times. If only the neighbors had turned off their yard lights around the place.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Nice clear night here in SWO. Great show! Glad the little dog had to go out a couple times. If only the neighbors had turned off their yard lights around the place.


Bummer man.
Good morning y'all. These new hearing aids are awesome. I had to turn them down a tad because they were freaking me out.


----------



## garhtr

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Great show!


It was !
I was out 2 a.m.- 2:30 then from 5- 6:30.
My early session most were straight overhead but later most were brighter, due east, more numerous and often disappearing below the treeline.
Good luck and Enjoy !


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all are going to have a great day today.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Lazy 8 said:


> ...These new hearing aids are awesome. I had to turn them down a tad because they were freaking me out.


Lazy,

I am deaf as a stone at certain frequencies just above a male voice in normal conversation. Mrs. Whiskers swears it's selective hearing. I ask her to dial her voice an octave lower and some I can make out then. Without the hearing aids I need to be face to face to read lips.
I had the same issue when I got hearing aids a few years ago. I guess I had not heard a good part of the of the world for so long (leaves rustling blown in the trees was really wild for the first time, among others) and the doctor said was typical of sensory overload. But, he also recommended gradually working to leave the system set to the levels prescribed so I would get used to hearing as much range as possibly available. It took a fee weeks to get to full power, and I had no idea what had been missing for so long. Aids are bluetooth to the cell and programmed with select settings now. Lifechanging. Best of luck with yours.


----------



## $diesel$

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 480051
> 
> 
> I had one flying over my back yard just a couple days ago, right above the tree tops.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Let’s do something fun today


----------



## Southernsaug

This time of year we have quite a few eagles wintering in the area. You can see them every day. There's a pair building a new nest not far from my place. I see them along the creek every time I go fishing. Sometimes if I catch a fish I don't want, I will kill it and toss it in the water and watch the eagles go for it. They will spar over it if there's more then one of them. They like road kill deer carcasses too, my wife and I saw 4 on one carcass a couple weeks ago. It's pretty neat when you think back, as a kid If someone said they saw an eagle they were looked at with great skepticism .


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Bummer man.
> Good morning y'all. These new hearing aids are awesome. I had to turn them down a tad because they were freaking me out.


what kind did you get?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> what kind did you get?


Phonak brand. I got them thru the James/OSU Hearing Dept. These things are very sensitive. I'll bet I could hear a buck fart from a mile away. 
My phone rings in on them. I can hear and talk hands free.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Phonak brand. I got them thru the James/OSU Hearing Dept. These things are very sensitive. I'll bet I could hear a buck fart from a mile away.
> My phone rings in on them. I can hear and talk hands free.


Do they have selective noise canceling ability? Just asking for a friend. 

Glad you are happy with them


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Phonak brand. I got them thru the James/OSU Hearing Dept. These things are very sensitive. I'll bet I could hear a buck fart from a mile away.
> My phone rings in on them. I can hear and talk hands free.


I have md hearing aids 699.00 and rechargeable. Can't afford them hi tech things u have


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Do they have selective noise canceling ability? Just asking for a friend.
> 
> Glad you are happy with them


They have mute and I can tweak them on my phone.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have md hearing aids 699.00 and rechargeable. Can't afford them hi tech things u have


I couldn't of if it weren't for my company discount.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today hope you all have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s hump day, enjoy it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Quit putting off that Christmas shopping. Last weekend for that is coming up.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. Quit putting off that Christmas shopping. Last weekend for that is coming up.


Thank God for great wife's!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> Thank God for great wife's!


I was gonna say that--- mine gets that job 24-7-- I hate to shop( except for vittles )
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> I was gonna say that--- mine gets that job 24-7-- I hate to shop( except for vittles )
> Good luck and enjoy !


Haha yepp. Only thing I'm in charge of gift wise is for those who prefer fillets. I have a couple uncle's. If they want it they have. Along with dozens of un-opened gifts throughout there houses over the years. So I cook for them and gift them frozen pre made meals. There both single,no kids,retired,and hate to cook so they absolutely love it....


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> I want to personally thank each and everyone of you for your kind thoughts and prayers.
> I knew I had been through some changes, both physically and mentally, but I had no idea there was a condition like this. They say that head and neck cancer patients (like me) can age 5+ years after treatment. I had no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Chemo Brain? | American Cancer Society
> 
> 
> Chemo brain is a mental cloudiness some people notice before, during, and after cancer treatment. Learn more about chemo brain here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cancer.org


God only gives us what we can handle.......apparently God thinks you’re a real bad-ass!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have md hearing aids 699.00 and rechargeable. Can't afford them hi tech things u have


Huh?😁


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Huh?😁


Your going to have to speak up he can’t hear you


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. Quit putting off that Christmas shopping. Last weekend for that is coming up.


Cash is KING…the gift that keeps on giving…no returns…no batteries…no instructions and one size fits all…never had a disappointment


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> God only gives us what we can handle.......apparently God thinks you’re a real bad-ass!


Thanks MM! Evidently I have one doozy of a case of chemo brain. This Friday I go in for MRI of my brain to make sure there's nothing else going on up there.
Nobody said anything about chemo brain before the treatments.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s all most Friday tonight I’m packing up to go to Florida and look 👀 for a house can’t wait


----------



## joekacz

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s all most Friday tonight I’m packing up to go to Florida and look 👀 for a house can’t wait


What area are you looking at??Got some friends that ended up in the Port Charlotte area and LOVE it...Good Luck


----------



## 1basshunter

Looking at Clearwater and Destin Florida. It must have at least a canal going out to the ocean 🌊 for some fishing


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks MM! Evidently I have one doozy of a case of chemo brain. This Friday I go in for MRI of my brain to make sure there's nothing else going on up there.
> Nobody said anything about chemo brain before the treatments.



I'm pretty sure theres nothing going on up there, Lazy...........lol


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and do something productive before the week is over


----------



## Southernsaug

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Get out and do something productive before the week is over


You do mean like going fishing or hunting, right? Thank goodness our wives don't read this or they'd completely twist this into some kind of project.....just a friendly thought MM, be careful how you word things. LOL Alls good fun


----------



## 0utwest

1basshunter said:


> Looking at Clearwater and Destin Florida. It must have at least a canal going out to the ocean 🌊 for some fishing
> [/QUOTE\
> Sounds like a great place to have a future OGF get together  !


----------



## MagicMarker

Southernsaug said:


> You do mean like going fishing or hunting, right? Thank goodness our wives don't read this or they'd completely twist this into some kind of project.....just a friendly thought MM, be careful how you word things. LOL Alls good fun


I know that you believe you understand what you think I said, but I’m not sure that you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.


----------



## 1basshunter

Went to Cabelas For no real reason yesterday and I picked up a few more lure’s that I do not need. But they asked to come home with me 🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> I'm pretty sure theres nothing going on up there, Lazy...........lol


You been chatting with my wife?


----------



## Southernsaug

Dang MagicMarker, now you sound like my wife. She tells me the same thing all the time, like how in the world did, "run the sweeper sound like go fishing?". I don't know what to say, maybe I need a brain scan too....help me here Lazy8. Oh hell, I think I'll just go fishing and think about it.


----------



## M R DUCKS

👏 👏 👏 
Lazy, 28,200….
keep it going!


----------



## MagicMarker

Way to go Lazy, I didn’t see it coming


----------



## Lazy 8

Southernsaug said:


> Dang MagicMarker, now you sound like my wife. She tells me the same thing all the time, like how in the world did, "run the sweeper sound like go fishing?". I don't know what to say, maybe I need a brain scan too....help me here Lazy8. Oh hell, I think I'll just go fishing and think about it.


C'mon along with me. Maybe they'll give us a twofer.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Way to go Lazy, I didn’t see it coming


@M R DUCKS That makes 3 of us MM. Blind luck.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning boys, It’s looking like a wash Saturday for bonus weekend 🥺 I think I’ll just stay home.
but until then get-er done!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I hope you’re all having a great day today today will be an easy day no kids no administration I have one small job to do and then I am gone. Going to the lake house right after work do some fishing and then tonight Carmen and I are going to the diamond Rio concert. And then Saturday morning early I am going to do some fishing Then we are going up to Canal Fulton to give presents to her family then we are getting ready to go on vacation till the first


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like a chilly good one outside. Bh sounds like you got a plan. Have a good vacation and be safe on your trip


----------



## Southernsaug

I see all evidence of a certain thread has disappeared.....Tik Tok Tik Tok. I both apologize for unloading my passionate thoughts on a fishing forum and agree it was probably going to end up a train wreck, but I also appreciate getting to vent and share that passion if just for a moment. I apologize for most likely breaking the rules, but I will never apologize for Jesus. If that get's me banned then Ok, I am good with that. After all there are no higher moderators. 

Back to fishing and other silly stuff


----------



## 1basshunter

Southernsaug said:


> I see all evidence of a certain thread has disappeared.....Tik Tok Tik Tok. I both apologize for unloading my passionate thoughts on a fishing forum and agree it was probably going to end up a train wreck, but I also appreciate getting to vent and share that passion if just for a moment. I apologize for most likely breaking the rules, but I will never apologize for Jesus. If that get's me banned then Ok, I am good with that. After all there are no higher moderators.
> 
> Back to fishing and other silly stuff


Did you have fun doing it? I know that I did!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Southernsaug said:


> I see all evidence of a certain thread has disappeared.....Tik Tok Tik Tok. I both apologize for unloading my passionate thoughts on a fishing forum and agree it was probably going to end up a train wreck, but I also appreciate getting to vent and share that passion if just for a moment. I apologize for most likely breaking the rules, but I will never apologize for Jesus. If that get's me banned then Ok, I am good with that. After all there are no higher moderators.
> 
> Back to fishing and other silly stuff





1basshunter said:


> Did you have fun doing it? I know that I did!!!!


Very regretfully... can't express what I'd like to say the way I'd like to say it. 
I will say there was a lot of truth that was stated in that thread.
Unfortunately...as we know, in today's society...politically correct sugar coated 'feel good' fantasy is usually always accepted over the hard core truth.

Moving on before I become the first mod to ever get banned from OGF...


----------



## Southernsaug

Blessed be the Peacemakers......A famous man once said, "It is finished". 

Now on to regular forum stuff.

So went fishing yesterday and got skunked, but today I found out an young boy who is in the spectrum was kicked out of his school for a misunderstanding and he loves collecting animal skulls, bones and all nature. Knowing where there was a buck skull from a 10 point I drove over to the farm, walked the mile and a half to the skull and back and took it to the young man. Made his very bad week a little better.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Bprice1031

Morning


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Waiting the rain out before taking my buddy from where I worked out to the farm for his round three. Made him come out other day and shoot his gun a few times at my 100 yd target. I think he’s ready if he can keep his buck fever under control this time. Good luck to anyone else out today


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I went out fishing today with no luck 😡 had one bite and lost it. Going to my wife’s mom and dad’s house to give out our Christmas presents to them before we head to Florida. Then I have to deal with my drunken brother man is he a piece of work.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I had the MRI of my brain yesterday. Results will prolly be next week.
Good luck to everybody hunting and fishing.


----------



## Lazy 8

I feel kinda bad for anybody hunting or fishing today. It has literally pissed the rain down all day in central OH.


----------



## Bprice1031

Lazy 8 said:


> I feel kinda bad for anybody hunting or fishing today. It has literally pissed the rain down all day in central OH.


Why feel bad for the die hards? They knew what the weather was going to be like and still went. I say that they're just damn crazy. 🤪🤪


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Got the Christmas list finished up today with the banks I made for the grandkids!


----------



## fastwater

They look great!!!
G-kids gonna love em PK.
Especially after papa PK fills em up.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Got the Christmas list finished up today with the banks I made for the grandkids!
> 
> 
> View attachment 480281


Looking real good, PK.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Southernsaug

Lazy 8 said:


> I feel kinda bad for anybody hunting or fishing today. It has literally pissed the rain down all day in central OH.


Count me in that crowd. That is why I have a set of Helly Hansen rain gear. Fish are wet all the time, they don't mind the rain. Now me I just am not real bright.... After over two hours and zero bites I really wondered how silly I actually was.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Go get em


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning guys!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today after church ⛪ We are going to just chill out


----------



## MagicMarker

Number four


----------



## Bprice1031

MagicMarker said:


> Number four
> View attachment 480302
> View attachment 480303


Hope you make it to about number 5000.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## PromiseKeeper

Must be the chemo brain Lazy! 😂😂😂


----------



## $diesel$

PromiseKeeper said:


> Got the Christmas list finished up today with the banks I made for the grandkids!
> 
> 
> View attachment 480281


They look really good, PK


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning everyone!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day I’m going back to bed 🛌 and do some more sleeping


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day I’m going back to bed 🛌 and do some more sleeping


For you Bh


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make it a good one


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Must be the chemo brain Lazy! 😂😂😂


Ho, ho, ho. You gotta be right there PK.


----------



## 1basshunter

I just got up for the day it feels good to be able to sleep in for the day


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get up and get at it


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Happy first day of winter!


----------



## Bprice1031

Is this thing on????? Good Morning....................................


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Got another doctor appt. this morning.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 480415


please refrain from posting such a vile graphic visual as it is now impossible to unsee - have to go bleach my eyes!


----------



## garhtr

Good morning, Enjoy


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, heading to Florida today after I get up and moving to take Hunter to the doggie hotel the I’ll be going to the Westerville home and pick up Carmen then we are off. We are meeting with a realtor agent on Sunday morning to look at a few houses 🏡


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Hope you find the right one in Florida Bh. Everyone else get out and enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Can't say that I had any deer close on Sunday, but watched this owl all morning. As squirrels nearby on the ground made noise he'd wake up and watch them. Then this young squirrel decided to try getting into the old tree...that owl wasn't having any of that...one quick head movement and that squirrel left for another county.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fasteddy

Hellofa picture rob


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Saugeye Tom

I hate my dresser

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I hate my dresser
> View attachment 480497


Get the hacksaw out.


----------



## fastwater

OOOUUCH!!!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Dammmmmit S.Tom, 
did you get that off a chupacabra?
🤢


----------



## 1basshunter

Me and my wife are sleeping in a hotel and now we are Awake


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## $diesel$

Saugeye Tom said:


> I hate my dresser
> View attachment 480497


Medium set of side cutters, they work like a dream, especially after a hot shower or bath.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. 21 degrees here. Gonna have to find something warm to do


----------



## Lazy 8

Ho, ho, ho y'all. 
BC, love them owls. 
Tom, are you walking with a limp?
BH, smoking in bed?
MM, love the seasonal funnies.
Yesterday I saw a PT at the James due to lymphatic liquid being retained in my neck. It's non-cancerous and just something people can get after head and neck cancer. She showed me exercises to do on my own and then gave me a massage. I go back for another next Tuesday. If I ignore it, it could become infected.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Well we are in Florida now it’s time to have fun


----------



## Daveo76

Any of you guys seeing the comet yet? Honey bought me some new binocs, 20x80. My gosh, quite a step up from the 15x 70's. Then she fell and dislocated her hip and broke her foot. Some prayers are appreciated guys.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning and Merry Christmas ya'll!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for all of you, and I wish you all the best merry Christmas ever 🎄


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. ‘‘Twas the night before Christmas “. Be safe have fun, have a great one


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## fastwater

Daveo76 said:


> Any of you guys seeing the comet yet? Honey bought me some new binocs, 20x80. My gosh, quite a step up from the 15x 70's. Then she fell and dislocated her hip and broke her foot. Some prayers are appreciated guys.


Will surely be praying for your wife Daveo76.

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## MagicMarker

Checked my raccoon traps and changed chips in cameras this morning at the farm. Had this guy waiting for me and a nice buck on camera


----------



## $diesel$

Merry Christmas everyone, and a happy New Year.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## CHOPIQ

Wow magic marker looks line one of Santa’s reindeers came early. That’s a nice one.


----------



## Lazy 8

Merry Christmas y'all!🎄🎄🎄


----------



## 1basshunter

I truly hope you all have a blessed Christmas


----------



## Southernsaug

merry Christmas


----------



## Burkcarp1

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MagicMarker

Merry Christmas. Get out and enjoy all your new toys


----------



## 0utwest

Merry Christmas all my fellow Sportsmen and Women !


----------



## garhtr

Merry Christmas and may God bless you .
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## fastwater

Merry Christmas and safe travels to all!
Have a wonderful, Blessed day...


----------



## One guy and a boat

Merry Christmas to all and praying for a better 2022 

Kip


----------



## Lazy 8

Merry Christmas to all you OGFers!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## bobk

Merry Christmas to everyone and hoping all of the ogf clan have a safe and better year ahead.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen Carmen and I are going to go look for a vacation home today it must have water way to the ocean for fishing 🎣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Son and I sat at farm this morning with rifles. Number five


----------



## MagicMarker

What the heck a freebie


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everyone. Good for you MM.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 480643
> 
> Good morning!


Great pics!


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Son and I sat at farm this morning with rifles. Number five
> View attachment 480648


Fantastic!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen Carmen and I are going to go look for a vacation home today it must have water way to the ocean for fishing 🎣


Good luck brother. The closer to the Gulf or intercoastal...the more expensive.


----------



## 1basshunter

Are new vacation home


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 480662
> View attachment 480663
> 
> View attachment 480664
> View attachment 480665
> View attachment 480666
> View attachment 480667
> View attachment 480668
> View attachment 480669
> View attachment 480670
> Are new vacation home


Beautiful!!!
Is that salt or fresh water?


----------



## Lazy 8

Lake Seminole?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Congrats Rob!


----------



## 1basshunter

It is salt water it’s in Destin Florida read out to the Golf of Mexico


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> It is salt water it’s in Destin Florida read out to the Golf of Mexico


Beautiful for sure.
Congratulations!


----------



## Lazy 8

Rob, you and Carmen don't waste any time. Beautiful house and spread.


----------



## MagicMarker

Now you gotta Retire


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning guys..


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get a good start to your week. We fired up the mill yesterday afternoon and cut some spaulded maple table slabs


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. MM, do you till that sawdust into your garden?
Great pic BC.


----------



## MagicMarker

Scatter all of it on the field except walnut that is toxic and plow it under


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Scatter all of it on the field except walnut that is toxic and plow it under


Don’t forget to plow under that Michigan license plate too.


----------



## MagicMarker

Yeah, ought to take it off. But estate auction we bought it in Michigan the guy died it was registered to


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good night gentlemen Carmen and just got home from Florida now. I’m going to go fishing 🎣 tomorrow morning at Buckeye Carmen is going to pick up Hunter are puppy and then meet me at the lake house to spend the night


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Another great pic, BC. I think owls are stealthy. 
WV plays in the Toilet Bowl tonight at 2215. Star Leddie Brown is out. He's saving himself for the draft.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...
'Gonna be a good day tater'


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening gentlemen fishing was fun today no size for the most part but lots of action and did get a nice bass slowly working a vibe doing a slow lift and fall back. All hits was on the fall !!!


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 480743


Solar powered?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make the most of it


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 480750


Good morning everybody. Great pic!
The Mountaineers lost last night.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for fishing 🎣 I’m going out after them just as soon as get my fill of coffee


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## 1basshunter

Well the fish was not kind to me today hooked up and was off like he was Houdini 😡bluegrasser came out and hooked up on his first cast using a vibe then he proceeded on giving me a clinic on how it’s done 🧐


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Nice!


I learned from the best!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Went and sat in tree last night and the deer were on the move. Saw 21 deer. 14 does and yearlings and 7 bucks. One of the bucks was one of the ones I was after but he already lost one antler side. He’s safe now. Get out and do something fun today


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 480796


Are you kidding? It would take two hours of pushing broom to pay for that!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

in an eight by twelve four/bed room!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen going to Canal Fulton today then I’m coming back to the lake house Carmen’s going to pick up the dog I’m going to go fishing with Ralf and then head to Westerville and go to Cabela’s for no really good reason


----------



## Moo Juice

Since your going to be in Canal Fulton, have you checked out Fisherman's central yet?


----------



## Southernsaug

Well, trying to decide if I want to try fishing today or just watch football. I got up early and wanted to get out so I told the High Queen to make a list and I'd go to krogers. There and back by 8:30AM. Early morning grocery shopping is a breeze, I saw 6 other customers.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 480793


Great pic!
Hang in there, MM!
BH, don't go broke at Cabelas!


----------



## bobk

Southernsaug said:


> Well, trying to decide if I want to try fishing today or just watch football. I got up early and wanted to get out so I told the High Queen to make a list and I'd go to krogers. There and back by 8:30AM. Early morning grocery shopping is a breeze, I saw 6 other customers.


Did the same thing early. Get in and get out! Picked up a big pork loin for the smoker and some sauerkraut for New Year’s Day. Plan to stay on the property until Tuesday when it’s back to work. Got lots of traps to set today. Critters need thinned out.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Since your going to be in Canal Fulton, have you checked out Fisherman's central yet?


I did not know about that place but I’m going to visit it soon thanks for the info


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Ol' Whiskers

it's off center, and definitely not poster material for AWS.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

nice neat cuts on the plastic!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Good, fine morning y'all. The WX dude just said 1 to 2 inches for central OH tomorrow.
At least that hillbilly welded some safety chains on.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Wishing all a Happy New Year!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great new year.


----------



## fastwater

Yes sir...have a great Happy New Year all!
And If'n you're on the road travelin...stay safe out there.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Got the lights down today, kraut is simmering, ground up some sausage......ready for the walleye to drop in Port Clinton!

Happy New Year y'all !!


----------



## Lazy 8

Sounds good PK. 
#1 Alabama is playing #4 Cincinnati right now in the Cotton Bowl.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

uh, not really. look like they don't have much energy!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey DERAILERS......A fine young man Has decided to purchase a very nice Rod And reel....and he wants to give it away at a get togeather some time in March......stay tuned for more info and pics of the rig in a few days, ST


----------



## Lazy 8

Ol' Whiskers said:


> uh, not really. look like they don't have much energy!


Michigan is looking like Cincinnati in the Orange Bowl.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hete's a little game for you ice fishers to play when the fish aren't biting.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning and Happy New Years.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great new year may all your dreams come true this year


----------



## Southernsaug

Most of my dreams are not anything I want to come true.... Now my desires, that is another thing.

In reality, my life has been very blessed. If I could have looked into the future as a poor young boy/teenager and seen my life as I know it now, I would be very excited and happy. I can honestly say my life as exceeded my grandest desires and although I am sure it could hold some more blessings, I am exceedingly grateful for what I have and my experiences. An amazing God who forgave me for being an idiot and blessed me, a great wife, two great kids, several great dogs, a nice home and property all paid off, a wonderful career that exceeded all my expectations, many great success stories from hunting, trapping and fishing, great friends, some very rough bumps in the road that taught me a lot and more. As bad as the last two years have been reported to be I can only say "Life has been good to me". 

*Philippians 1:3-6* (NIV)

3 I thank my God every time I remember you. 4 In all my prayers for all of you, I always pray with joy 5 because of your partnership in the gospel from the first day until now, 6 being confident of this, that he who began a good work in you will carry it on to completion until the day of Christ Jesus.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Lazy 8 said:


> Hete's a little game for you ice fishers to play when the fish aren't biting



Lazy, you brought back a real memory.

I was ten years old, it was the day before going back to school on Christmas break, and ten below zero. About 0900 I put my coat on to go out. Mom says, "Where you going?" to which I answered, "Jerry's" and she says, "Do not go in that creek!" 

Now Jerry Rostecher was my buddy, and if we were out we were in the Mill Creek, because he lived two houses from it. So I call at his back door, he comes out and says, "Wanna go to the crick?" and I say, "Sure!"

The creek was frozen solid. Forgot the ice skates ("don't go in the creek...) so we walked on the ice for a few hundred yards and came back. Got cold and kinda bored, and I found a tree branch that was maybe four inches through and four feet long, and started trying to ram a hole in the ice to see how thick it was. Had no thought in mind that we were over the very deepest washout just north of Galbraith road. I beat that ice silly, and on one big heave it broke and I went through the hole up over my head - never touched bottom. 

I knew how to dress for the cold. Had on pullon boots with buckles, gym shoes (Kmart, 'cause RedBall Jets were too expensive) two pair of long socks, long underwear, two pair of jeans (Kmart again), tee shirt, two sweatshirts, wool CPO coat, scarf, hat, my gloves and an old pair of Dad's gloves over - I read Field and Stream vigorously and knew about layering. 

For a moment I bobbed like a cork, but it took no longer than thirty seconds for all that fluff to sponge up a hundred pounds of Mill Creek. I was a big kid about 180, and Jerry looked like Barney Fife and had no luck at all trying to pull me out. I was clawing and finally the ice broke off at the bank, he got me the branch and hauled me over where I could get hold of the shelf rock and crawl out. OK, nothing really hurt.

Jerry says, "Uh, I gotta go" and I started the three-quarter mile walk home. And in -10 degrees the clothes all started to freeze. I planned to go in the back door to avoid Mom, who should have been messing with my sister and her girlfriend who stayed overnight. So I turned the knob and pushed open the back door very slowly so i didn't creak, and slunk down the basement steps homefree. Durned if Mom wasn't doing laundry! "Been in the creek" "Get those clothes off" "Get a bath" "Get up to your room!!!!!!!" all in one tirade and louder than I ever heard her before.

Mom never said another word all day until she called for supper after Dad got home. Dad never said anything about it over supper either. It was looking like I was going to skate on this one. However, after supper he dismissed the girls and called me into the living room. 

In one smooth motion, Dad hauled me over the couch arm with his left and slid off his belt in the right and wailed on my backside for what seemed to be an hour. It was maybe three swipes. "Do not ever disobey your Mother!" was the message, loud and clear. She had called him at work (a move reserved only for true emergencies) and said she saw me walking home all wet and frozen. Must have scared her and really pissed her off. The girls had been watching the whippin' from around the hall corner and were giggling and cackling like squirrels. Great fun for all.

Mom passed two years ago this month, Dad in 2012. I'd take a beatin every day to see them back again.

Happy New Year!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like a little rain today. Get out and make the best of it


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 480896


Thanks BC. Great way to start off the new year.
OW...great story. It's a wonder some of us are still alive today after some of the dumb stuff we pulled growing up.
SS...thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Southernsaug said:


> Most of my dreams are not anything I want to come true.... Now my desires, that is another thing.
> 
> In reality, my life has been very blessed. If I could have looked into the future as a poor young boy/teenager and seen my life as I know it now, I would be very excited and happy. I can honestly say my life as exceeded my grandest desires and although I am sure it could hold some more blessings, I am exceedingly grateful for what I have and my experiences. An amazing God who forgave me for being an idiot and blessed me, a great wife, two great kids, several great dogs, a nice home and property all paid off, a wonderful career that exceeded all my expectations, many great success stories from hunting, trapping and fishing, great friends, some very rough bumps in the road that taught me a lot and more. As bad as the last two years have been reported to be I can only say "Life has been good to me".
> 
> *Philippians 1:3-6* (NIV)
> 
> 3 I thank my God every time I remember you. 4 In all my prayers for all of you, I always pray with joy 5 because of your partnership in the gospel from the first day until now, 6 being confident of this, that he who began a good work in you will carry it on to completion until the day of Christ Jesus.


I'd like this a dozen times if I could! Even on what we think are bad days, We are blessed to have a GOOD GOOD Father!


----------



## 1basshunter

I had to go to Cabela’s today for a couple items and then for some reason not really sure why this ended up in my shopping cart also 😆


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 480931
> I had to go to Cabela’s today for a couple items and then for some reason not really sure why this ended up in my shopping cart also 😆


How much was the saltnpeppa


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> How much was the saltnpeppa


I guess that is more stuff I bought that I didn’t need. But I have it now


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy the 2nd day of the weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 480989


Another great pic.
Right on, MM.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen just got back from church and picked up some Masseys pizza good stuff now I’m going to kick back and watch some football. I hope y’all have a great day today. I think I might chase Carmen around the house a little bit today🤪


----------



## bobk

Run Carmen run!!


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Run Carmen run!!


She was to slow 😆


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> She was to slow 😆


Wth......she slowed down for u


----------



## 1basshunter

Ok gentlemen I’m kind of pissed at my brother!! That pice of work stole of me Carmen and I are at the lake house and he took a rod and reel plus he took about 25 lures from me… are cameras to are phones showing him doing it… Carmen called me into are bed room to watch it 😡 I politely asked him to bring it back into the house and leave!!! He said I don’t know what your talking about then we showed him the video of him!!!!!! Doing it he then went to his car and retrieve it. If he would have just asked me for some I would have just gave it to him and more!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Ok gentlemen I’m kind of pissed at my brother!! That pice of work stole of me Carmen and I are at the lake house and he took a rod and reel plus he took about 25 lures from me… are cameras to are phones showing him doing it… Carmen called me into are bed room to watch it 😡 I politely asked him to bring it back into the house and leave!!! He said I don’t know what your talking about then we showed him the video of him!!!!!! Doing it he then went to his car and retrieve it. If he would have just asked me for some I would have just gave it to him and more!!!


Ass kicking comming if it was.my brother


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s my first day back to work 😡 but it’s going to be getting colder now so until we get good hard ice no fishing for me


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s the start of a new week of the new year


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ass kicking comming if it was.my brother


Did he have a key?
Another great pic, BC. I'd hate to be on the receiving end of those talons.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Ok gentlemen I’m kind of pissed at my brother!! That pice of work stole of me Carmen and I are at the lake house and he took a rod and reel plus he took about 25 lures from me… are cameras to are phones showing him doing it… Carmen called me into are bed room to watch it 😡 I politely asked him to bring it back into the house and leave!!! He said I don’t know what your talking about then we showed him the video of him!!!!!! Doing it he then went to his car and retrieve it. If he would have just asked me for some I would have just gave it to him and more!!!


Not a whole lot worse than a thief. Stealing from your own family is up there. Not really my business but I’d never trust or let him in my house again.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Not a whole lot worse than a thief. Stealing from your own family is up there. Not really my business but I’d never trust or let him in my house again.


Agree...


----------



## Southernsaug

GASP -Decided to have fish for lunch and after rummaging around discovered I only have two packages left, Oh my heavens how did this happen?

Part of this is due to I have been giving a good bit away to a neighbor who due to health issues is on a very restricted diet and fish is one of the few meats they can have. So I been hitting my stash pretty hard to supply that need and glad to do it. My wife just told my daughter she was going to post an add for a fisherman, her's has let her down this winter. I guess I'm about to get traded off for a newer model. 

In all honesty, been my worse December in recent memory. September and October were fine, but December sucked.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Not a whole lot worse than a thief. Stealing from your own family is up there. Not really my business but I’d never trust or let him in my house again.


He is no longer welcome at are home. He is just a drunk and a thief don’t need that in my or Carmen’s life.


----------



## Southernsaug

I know where your coming from 1basshunter. I made the whole family angry a few years ago. we always hosted Holiday dinners and bore most of the expenses. There was one family member and his wife that are filthy drug addicts and meth heads. They'd bring their filth and dump their kids and take off to get high. They would usually help themselves to something they shouldn't or break something. After one holiday I found a bed bug crawling on his hat and I kicked them out. We had to hide valuables or money if they came. No one wanted to speak up among three families and agree to take a joint stand, so I told the whole family our house was closed, no more hosting holidays. Then I became the bad guy. My home is where I expect you to respect me, if you can't do that then don't come. Being a man of faith I try to be open, but I also believe I am Biblically correct in my actions. They need to realize they are not free to crap on your love and compassion. Even though God will foregive us any sin he also demands respect and an effort to put away our sinful ways. He never ever removed consequences of sin. Jesus would tell everyone he saved or preformed a miracle for, "go and sin no more". If we don't set standards in our home how will we ever expect change. Now if the family member wants help getting things right and fixing life then I am all in, but with conditions.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Too close to walk away


----------



## M R DUCKS

Any lurkers?


----------



## M R DUCKS

I’m gonna go for it!


----------



## M R DUCKS

This guy should be South for the winter anyways….


----------



## M R DUCKS

There he is!


----------



## fastwater

BINGO...M R DUCKS.
You sure put the snipe on that one.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Tuesday and no longer Monday can’t wait for Friday


----------



## joekacz

fastwater said:


> BINGO...M R DUCKS.
> You sure put the snipe on that one.


And he did it without a burlap sack in the daylight…


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Stay warm today


----------



## 1basshunter

This is the orchestra pit at Livingston high school there is about 20 inches of water in it. It floods all the time. When they build it they found a spring and made a big sump pump for it!!! The problem with it is it fills up with some rusty looking clay and plugs at the drain line to the sump pump. And they can’t figure out what to do so every time it rains. A day or two later. My partner and I have to come here and pump out the pit And then crawl down the song pump and clean it out oh the joy we have I hope your day is better than mine


----------



## 1basshunter

This is the pit


----------



## MagicMarker

Another one bit the dust this morning


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Man, BH, I hate to like that one! Can't do it! That water has to be cold! How many days till you turn in the keys? 

Besides, that looks like a job for the afternoon shift


----------



## 1basshunter

PromiseKeeper said:


> Man, BH, I hate to like that one! Can't do it! That water has to be cold! How many days till you turn in the keys?
> 
> Besides, that looks like a job for the afternoon shift


It gets harder every day to go to work!!!!! Carmen keeps telling me to go ahead and retire but I like working still 🤪 it’s just the BS that come with it I don’t care for.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> It gets harder every day to go to work!!!!! Carmen keeps telling me to go ahead and retire but I like working still 🤪 it’s just the BS that come with it I don’t care for.


Come work for me  🍄


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## M R DUCKS

Nice! Deep fried whole squirrel


----------



## fastwater

M R DUCKS said:


> Nice! Deep fried whole squirrel


Or rat...with extra crispy tail.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

even better.....a chippy!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Wednesday morning and I’m full of sunshine ☀ or maybe just full of it🤪


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s hump day, make the 2nd half better than the 1st


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday and I’m thinking I might actually get some work done maybe just maybe


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Better get that muzzleloader out and ready. The bucks are losing their antlers.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 481117


Good morning everybody. 
BC, great pic of mom and dad.
MM, great advice. Is it early for them to be shedding?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fasteddy

Please share info of this bird. You've redirected my focus away from all the bull s*** in the world. Trouble is now, I'm not going to take one step outside. That's one bad a** bird. WOW!!!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


>


Results from too many booster shots.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

I believe that's a Harpy Eagle.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s finally Friday and I’m still working on the water damage from the pit


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Ol' Whiskers

angry birds


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Single digits out there. Gonna have to work a little harder to stay warm today.


----------



## Lazy 8

fasteddy said:


> Please share info of this bird. You've redirected my focus away from all the bull s*** in the world. Trouble is now, I'm not going to take one step outside. That's one bad a** bird. WOW!!!


Mr. Whiskers is right. It's a Harpy Eagle and here's some factoids...








36 Harpy Eagle Facts: World's Most Powerful Eagle (Harpia harpyja)


Looking for details about the magnificent harpy eagle? In this post, you'll find 36 harpy eagle facts, including size, strength, talons, range and more. Plus tons of photos and videos. As you go eagle spotting, don't




storyteller.travel


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

must have been the model for some parts of the creature in Jeepers Creepers?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Well gentlemen it’s a great day for my wife and I we have just closed on the Florida house and we pay cash for it and the boat plus we have paid off the lake house!!!!!!!!!! I’m officially debt-free🥳 now I can buy even more fishing stuff 🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

Ol' Whiskers said:


> must have been the model for some parts of the creature in Jeepers Creepers?


Remember when the creacher was eating that inmate and the guy next door was speechless?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I wimped out this morning. Gonna start my muzzleloader season this afternoon. 😀. Good luck to those out there


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 481210


Very nice!
Good morning y'all!


----------



## Burkcarp1

It’s 10:00 and I haven’t seen any BBD pics on here???? Slackers...😁


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope that you all have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 0utwest

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. I wimped out this morning. Gonna start my muzzleloader season this afternoon. 😀. Good luck to those out there


Well got to go drag one back home at least there is snow and all post pics later  .


----------



## 0utwest

Oh i forgot this one is going to Saugeye Tom which he doesnt know yet that all deliver at the OGF get together  .


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Do the best you can today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0utwest said:


> Well got to go drag one back home at least there is snow and all post pics later  .


wheres the pics????


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> wheres the pics????


Sorry ! I put the pic. in the Smoke Pole Thread as well as a little story .


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Remember this for next year.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen we just got home from church today now I’m going to watch fishing shows


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Monday morning and it sucks😡 can’t wait for Friday


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys from a cold tree stand in southwest Ohio. Saw 13 yesterday afternoon and still passing. Good luck to anyone else out.


----------



## Southernsaug

It's that time of year and my winter work/hobby has started. This will keep me busy until I get back to fishing. I bottled up some of my first Maple syrup of the year, this morning. Not much but I had drew it off and filtered it so I wanted to get it into heat sealed bottles.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Southernsaug

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 481358


Sexy is just another perspective.


----------



## 1basshunter

My wife Carmen, just signed me up for the Buckeye Lake polar plunge can’t wait


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> My wife Carmen, just signed me up for the Buckeye Lake polar plunge can’t wait


Hmmmm........ Let's see, close to retirement, new vacation home, debt free. I'm just spit balling here but I think she may be trying to kill you.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> My wife Carmen, just signed me up for the Buckeye Lake polar plunge can’t wait


Video it


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> Video it


It will be


----------



## Lazy 8

Georgia vs. Alabama, starting now. Who's gonna win?


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a fine day out here in the cold, if you like that type of stuff on a good note it’s not Monday anymore


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Southernsaug

I'm retired Every day is saturday, what's this Tuesday thing?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Stay warm today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. My wife fell down some stairs yesterday evening. I took her to the OSU ER. Two cat scans and a few xrays showed a concussion, broken index finger and one heck of a lump on her upper cheek. Oh, and a black eye.
I'm playing Mr. Mom right now.


----------



## MagicMarker

Something fishy bout your story. Just kidding 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Hope she recovers well


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Hope she recovers well


Thanks brother. Mrs. UT is resting.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

You've both been lifted to the Great Physician for healing. 

I remember when Mrs PK took a fall down the steps. They kept asking each us individually numerous times about how it happened. I was getting quite annoyed that they were spending so much time on that when, in my mind they should have been focusing on her injuries. Then realized how many times they must get abuse victims in the ER. I'm sure you got grilled a few times with those injuries. I know they were simply doing their job as I look back on it. 

Hope she heals quickly and the pain leaves quickly.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s working Wednesday and I’m ready for it to be Friday


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> You've both been lifted to the Great Physician for healing.
> 
> I remember when Mrs PK took a fall down the steps. They kept asking each us individually numerous times about how it happened. I was getting quite annoyed that they were spending so much time on that when, in my mind they should have been focusing on her injuries. Then realized how many times they must get abuse victims in the ER. I'm sure you got grilled a few times with those injuries. I know they were simply doing their job as I look back on it.
> 
> Hope she heals quickly and the pain leaves quickly.


Thanks PK. The never really drilled me or her on how it happened. My wife wasn't much help. She was kind of out of it. They asked her, her name, what month is it, where are you and who is the president. After the president question I said, don't get her going on that. 
My wife mumbled, Biden, by cheating.
What we thought was a cold that made her dizzy (causing her fall) turned out to be covid. No action needed because her oxygen level was high enough.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I slept in this morning. Wife has a doctors appointment this afternoon, so that’ll probably take care of my day. Get out and enjoy yours.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. My wife fell down some stairs yesterday evening. I took her to the OSU ER. Two cat scans and a few xrays showed a concussion, broken index finger and one heck of a lump on her upper cheek. Oh, and a black eye.
> I'm playing Mr. Mom right now.


Wishes for a speedy recovery for her UT.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m Practicing for the big day


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

aren't you supposed to auger a hole first?


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Wishes for a speedy recovery for her UT.


Thanks Bob. I thought 2020 and 2021 were behind us. 2022 is starting off on a bang. Geez.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry to hear about that Lazy I hope that she is getting better fast


----------



## fastwater

Sorry to hear about Mrs Lazy as well lazy. Praying for quick healing.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks you all. We appreciate it.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 481428
> I’m Practicing for the big day


BH, while I've never done what you're about to do, you do realize there will be a certain amount of shrinkage associated with this activity?


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> BH, while I've never done what you're about to do, you do realize there will be a certain amount of shrinkage associated with this activity?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Bob. I thought 2020 and 2021 were behind us. 2022 is starting off on a bang. Geez.


Seems like these tests of our character and strength come in 3’s. You’re done. Time to kick some ass! There is still plenty of time to make this year a good one. Keep fighting on and prayers sent.


----------



## Redheads

Lazy 8 said:


> BH, while I've never done what you're about to do, you do realize there will be a certain amount of shrinkage associated with this activity?


----------



## Lil' Rob

I...


----------



## Lil' Rob

think...


----------



## Lil' Rob

I will...


----------



## Lil' Rob

snipe it...


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> BH, while I've never done what you're about to do, you do realize there will be a certain amount of shrinkage associated with this activity?


Yes I do but I have done it before by accident kayaking we called it a temperature check and at the time and it was cold 🥶 I can still remember that day


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Yes I do but I have done it before by accident kayaking we called it a temperature check and at the time and it was cold 🥶 I can still remember that day


My BIL was Musky fishing one winter down on the Hughes River in WV. There was open water and some icy patches. A cold splash of icy water hit him in the face that he didn't see coming. He had Bell's Palsy for a little over a week.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s almost Friday and I get a 3day weekend


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Did manage to get a lumber order cut yesterday so the day wasn’t wasted. Hang in there Bh. You’re almost there


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lil’ Rob
good get!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. Today is going to be a beautiful day!


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday and I’m going to take it easy today!!! And I hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys
> View attachment 481525
> View attachment 481526


Good ones MM! Good morning y'all. Beautiful day!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Hadn't been able to deer hunt since gun week and had an itch yesterday to go. Said the heck with work and got to my stand right around 4pm. This property traditionally doesn't have much deer activity in the afternoon/evening, so I wasn't expecting much, but glad to just get out. Just before 5pm I spotted two does moving westward, south of me and the larger one changed direction and came right in. She definitely was coming to check out the doe-pee saturated scent wick I had out. She eventually turned broadside a few feet from the wick, standing at 20 yards, nailed her, she ran towards where the other doe was now, and she dropped... within 50 yards of my stand. The other doe hung around her, and then I had more deer come through...following the path the smaller one had walked...a group of 3, another group of 3, a single from a different direction, then another group of three. I haven' seen that many deer in a single day there, regardless of time of year, time of day, etc. ALL of them hung around the downed doe until I eventually got down out of the stand at last light. It was weird, it was like they were holding some kind of funeral service.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lil' Rob said:


> Hadn't been able to deer hunt since gun week and had an itch yesterday to go. Said the heck with work and got to my stand right around 4pm. This property traditionally doesn't have much deer activity in the afternoon/evening, so I wasn't expecting much, but glad to just get out. Just before 5pm I spotted two does moving westward, south of me and the larger one changed direction and came right in. She definitely was coming to check out the doe-pee saturated scent wick I had out. She eventually turned broadside a few feet from the wick, standing at 20 yards, nailed her, she ran towards where the other doe was now, and she dropped... within 50 yards of my stand. The other doe hung around her, and then I had more deer come through...following the path the smaller one had walked...a group of 3, another group of 3, a single from a different direction, then another group of three. I haven' seen that many deer in a single day there, regardless of time of year, time of day, etc. ALL of them hung around the downed doe until I eventually got down out of the stand at last light. It was weird, it was like they were holding some kind of funeral service.


KILLER


----------



## bassplayer

Gooood mornin' guys!! Up and at 'em....coffee is on!!!


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday for the working class. Get out and enjoy your weekend


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Saturday and that’s my favorite day


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today hope you all have a great day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Do something fun today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. The white stuff cometh.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I are going to get a new puppy for me we looked to day one was a possibility but being a pit Hunter did not like him and bit him. He’s not the smartest dog to do that so now Carman said that we are just going to buy a puppy


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. The white stuff cometh.


Just a big mess of ice here right now. Just got home from helping a buddy. His kid shot a nice buck this afternoon and we got it hanging. Left the truck at the bottom of the drive the ice is so bad.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I are going to get a new puppy for me we looked to day one was a possibility but being a pit Hunter did not like him and bit him. He’s not the smartest dog to do that so now Carman said that we are just going to buy a puppy


I got one for you...


----------



## 1basshunter

Burkcarp1 said:


> I got one for you...


Show me it


----------



## Daveo76

coming down pretty good in Portsmouth. All that sleet under it,,,,


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

wow, that's a lot of empty space!!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. The beginning of another cold week. At least the ice fishermen are smiling


----------



## Southernsaug

Made the birds happy by putting out a buunch of feed. Take note of our fancy hillbilly feeder (a patio table moved to the yard). Squirrels distroyed every feeder we put up so I just gave up and moved the table out there. Actually works pretty well.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys, we got 4.5 inches of snow today in Westerville and about 7 inches at the lake house I’m going to shovel them out fun fun fun


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today hope you all have one also


----------



## 1basshunter

The snow removal company was unable to get the schools done so my boss and I are going to have to get it done before school start. The best part is he has never done it before and he had to put me in charge 🤪and he is my helper


----------



## Moo Juice

No school up this way.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna go sit in a tree this afternoon as it’s going to be a little warmer tonight. You guys in eastern Ohio can catch up on you’re snow, we didn’t get even a quarter inch here


----------



## 1basshunter

My boss first screws up 🤣 it’s not funny he told me then he told me to stop laughing at him.


----------



## joekacz

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 481843
> My boss first screws up 🤣 it’s not funny he told me then he told me to stop laughing at him.


No doubt a rookie mistake…he won’t do that one again…maybe…


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> The snow removal company was unable to get the schools done so my boss and I are going to have to get it done before school start. *The best part is he has never done it before and he had to put me in charge 🤪and he is my helper*


Showed the above to Roho and lil puppy and we all think that since you are the boss and your boss has now become your helper that you should be getting your boss's pay and him getting yours.
We are prepared to come up and negotiate with him in case he does not agree.
FWIW...Roho could stand a good workout as he's not had one in a few months.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

No offence !!!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

what's memes?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice day for staying inside and sleeping 😴


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Think we’ll start cutting lumber for a miniature cabin playhouse ( 6x8) too warm to stay inside today. Enjoy your hump day


----------



## $diesel$

I got 12 solid inches. My polaris is down, so i paid a buddy to plow me out.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s colder today and. I’m already over winter


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s colder today and. I’m already over winter


Me too! Normally I get excited to do a little bit of ice fishing. Not this season. I haven't even considered getting the short rods out. Prolly drive by all the ice this weekend to get to the Ohio river to fish open water...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I’m ready for the groundhog to stick his head out of the hole. Got most of the wood cut for the little cabin yesterday, start building today. Will be like the one at the farm but one third size


----------



## FOWL BRAWL




----------



## MagicMarker

Checked cameras and snares. Another coyote and still some nice bucks


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I are going after are new puppy tomorrow after work


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I are going after are new puppy tomorrow after work


Make sure and post some pics of the new family member when you get home.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Make sure and post some pics of the new family member when you get home.


Definitely.


----------



## 1basshunter

I will don’t worry


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Showed the above to Roho and lil puppy and we all think that since you are the boss and your boss has now become your helper that you should be getting your boss's pay and him getting yours.
> We are prepared to come up and negotiate with him in case he does not agree.
> FWIW...Roho could stand a good workout as he's not had one in a few months.


Does roho need some hens??


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m going after the puppy today around 2pm I’ll post some pictures of the little rat when I get home


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Is it a little rat or a puppy? Just asking for a friend. Another cold day out there, we’ll be siding the little cabin today. It’ll be our new lake house by the pond. 😀


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 481965


Ouch! Roho going bye-bye.


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Does roho need some hens??


No sir...he's got hens strung all over the county.
Last time he got all cleaned up and took off over the hill he didn't come draggin back in fer a couple a weeks.
Was in such bad shape even his waddles was draggin the ground behind him. Took him a month to get his strength back.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> No sir...he's got hens strung all over the county.
> Last time he got all cleaned up and took off over the hill he didn't come draggin back in fer a couple a weeks.
> Was in such bad shape his waddles was draggin the ground behind him. Took him a month to get his strength back.


That reminds me of Brewster the Rooster.


----------



## 1basshunter

His name is Ranger


----------



## bobk

You better keep Ranger in the Ranger if you go to a lake with Muskie or Pike. 😁 Congrats on your new family member.


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> His name is Ranger


Definitely a cutie !
 Don't lose him in the snow  
Enjoy n Good Luck


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> You better keep Ranger in the Ranger if you go to a lake with Muskie or Pike. 😁 Congrats on your new family member.


Good looking dawgie. Is he gonna me yours or Mama's boy?


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m with Garhtr , better not let him play in a snowdrift


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> That reminds me of Brewster the Rooster.


Shhhhhh. They about to land?


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 482004
> View attachment 482005
> His name is Ranger


That lil fellars is a whole bunch better lookin then you BH.
Congrats on your new pal.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Gonna go pick up a couple log splitters a guy made me a deal with. He’s moving to Florida and not taking them with him. Said he had a bunch of other stuff to get rid of to, so not sure what all I’ll be bringing home. Stay warm and stay positive out there today


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> That lil fellars is a whole bunch better lookin then you BH.
> Congrats on your new pal.


That’s not saying much 🤪


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s my favorite day of the week


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Shhhhhh. They about to land?


That's an oldie.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 482023


Looking regal.


----------



## Moo Juice

Out here cleaning up the days activities and a redtail busts in out of nowhere and starts thrashing around in the brush at the end of one of my shipping containers. Comes up with a starling in his tallons. Maybe 20 feet from me. Pretty cool.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Stay warm and dry today


----------



## Saugeyefisher

All in a afternoon


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 482083


That's some fine camo !
Mother nature is amazing. 
Enjoy


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m done with church now we are going to Texas roadhouse for lunch. I will have to save something for the dogs


----------



## 1basshunter

We got 3 inches of snow ⛄ today. And maybe it’s just me but I’m so over winter 🥶 bring on the spring time fishing 🎣


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fasteddy

Road pops!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s cold outside right now so stay safe and warm


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I hear spring is coming. Can’t wait


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. I hear spring is coming. Can’t wait


Good morning y'all. Might wanna start sharpening those hooks on them lures.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## $diesel$

Great look'n dogs, guys. Sadly, i lost my old lab, Tracker, last friday. Just ain't gonna be the same around here without him.


----------



## $diesel$

RIP, buddy


----------



## bobk

Very sorry to read that Diesel. Our dogs sure don’t live long enough.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Very sorry to read that Diesel. *Our dogs sure don’t live long enough.*


That's for sure.
Very Sorry as well Diesel.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Someone Left this here for the getting, wasn’t even trying this time!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Sorry diesel. Thats hard stuff to deal with!


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m sorry Diesel, I had to put my old dog down last year and it was very hard to do for me!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Need a final count on the get togeather,,,,,


----------



## Lil' Rob

$diesel$ said:


> RIP, buddy
> 
> View attachment 482164


They definitely hold a big place in our hearts and soul.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, can someone please tell me just when Global warming will take affect I want him to go fishing and not icefishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I see no problem with global warming, bring it on. Stay warm today


----------



## Lazy 8

Sorry to hear about losing Tracker there Diesel. I'm sure he was a member of your family. Prayers go out.


----------



## Lazy 8

Nice pic, BC. Looks like Maw and Paw.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## M R DUCKS

Besides the talons, and wind, just imagine what’s going through that fish’s head?


----------



## One guy and a boat

M R DUCKS said:


> Besides the talons, and wind, just imagine what’s going through that fish’s head?


I was just nibbling on that duckweed and now I'm airborne. I'll never eat that s*** again.

Kip


----------



## $diesel$

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hang in there brother.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only 4 more days till I just in the lake


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Did some logging yesterday. Got four loads of logs and firewood hauled. Wasn’t bad as long as we kept moving.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 482231


Very nice.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I picked up a rock or something the other day driving down the highway. It went from a chip one day to about 12" long the day after. I'm going to Safelite today. I blame the cold for it spreading so fast.
The older I get, the more I hate the cold. 
BH, is the key under the mat at your place in Destin?


----------



## MagicMarker

Number eight coyote this morning , and more bucks are safe. Couple more lost an antler


----------



## Lazy 8

Sic 'em MM!


----------



## Lazy 8

Here I sit at my Dermatologist having squamous cell skin cancer removed from the side of my pea brain. Cancer sucks.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck Lazy ,sorry to hear you have to go through that,--- Cancer does suck !
Praying N Good luck.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Here I sit at my Dermatologist having squamous cell skin cancer removed from the side of my pea brain. Cancer sucks.


🙏🙏


----------



## fastwater

^^^+1


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody. I had this done a few years back on the top of my scalp. Can't recollect them sending me home with this.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks everybody. I had this done a few years back on the top of my scalp. Can't recollect them sending me home with this.


That’s something I maybe should keep on hand as often as I get bloody


----------



## Lil' Rob

🙏🙏


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> That’s something I maybe should keep on hand as often as I get bloody


$12 buck for 4 applications. $3 bucks a boo boo.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s cold outside just in case you don’t know 3 more days till I get to jump in the lake lol and check the temperature of it. I have a Prediction it will be cold


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

I’m practicing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Buddy wants to take a drive up around northern Indiana today to pick up some stuff he bought. I haven’t been up that way since I got out of the truck so I’m gonna ride along. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 482295


And that's why I don't invest in auto steer.


----------



## 1basshunter

I love when my boss asks me to see what is wrong with the flag lights!! And you tell him that it’s under water with pictures . Then he gives me the deer in the headlights look 🤪


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 482307
> I love when my boss asks me to see what is wrong with the flag lights!! And you tell him that it’s under water with pictures . Then he gives me the deer in the headlights look 🤪
> View attachment 482308


Rob, we had those where I work and replaced them with some that sit on top the ground.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Rob, we had those where I work and replaced them with some that sit on top the ground.


That’s what I did


----------



## M R DUCKS

1basshunter….?


----------



## 1basshunter

M R DUCKS said:


> 1basshunter….?


Big time


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday and only 2 more days till I get to jump in the lake 🤪


----------



## Moo Juice

Just heard on the radio, there's a charity polar jump in Orville tommorow if you want to practice. 100 bucks to jump, 150 not to. I'd go the 150 route.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. If I can get in the mood might do a little more logging today. It snowing pretty good at the moment


----------



## M R DUCKS

Count down…..


----------



## M R DUCKS

1BH- Are you gonna see Benny Bass prediction?


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 482342


Beautiful but deadly.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Just heard on the radio, there's a charity polar jump in Orville tommorow if you want to practice. 100 bucks to jump, 150 not to. I'd go the 150 route.


Or in my case
..$200 to watch from my couch.


----------



## MagicMarker

Went out to the pond and caught a few crappie and bluegills


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Is today the day Bh takes the big jump? If so he’s a better man than me. Stay warm and have fun today


----------



## M R DUCKS

🥶


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lil' Rob

About an hour ago at a local lake.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen tomorrow is the day I do a Temperature check in Buckeye Lake it will start around 1 p.m. at the winery. Got up today to see how Benny the bass!!! We are going to get 6 more weeks of winter 🥶 I hate that fish now!!! I will post some pictures of of me tomorrow


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 482371


Gorgeous!


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> About an hour ago at a local lake.
> View attachment 482390
> View attachment 482391
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


How cool is that!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen tomorrow is the day I do a Temperature check in Buckeye Lake it will start around 1 p.m. at the winery. Got up today to see how Benny the bass!!! We are going to get 6 more weeks of winter 🥶 I hate that fish now!!! I will post some pictures of of me tomorrow


I'd go out and jump in with you but I got a little headache.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Hang in there, Lazy! Spring will be here soon.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> I'd go out and jump


That hurts to look at !
Hope all goes well and you heal up quickly.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

WE NEED PIC bASSHUNTER


----------



## joekacz

It would be nice to have before,during and after pics…then you can get the perspective of a certifiable NUT!! Lol lol


----------



## 1basshunter

There will be pictures and a video. Lazy there’s always next year I’ll do it again!!!! will you?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> There will be pictures and a video. Lazy there’s always next year I’ll do it again!!!! will you?


If'n I ain't layed up.


----------



## 1basshunter

My next tattoo


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> I'd go out and jump in with you but I got a little headache.


Lazy, that hurts just to look at, brother.😖
Hang in there, Lazy, you got it made, my friend.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Knocked down bout 15 more trees yesterday and will try and get them hauled out today. Been cutting these on a Neighber’s farm. Still about 15 more to get. All dead ash. Have fun today Bh. Hope you’re feeling better Lazy


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen today is the day


----------



## joekacz

GO for it TARZAN!!! stay safe...


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> today is the day


Have Fun and Enjoy !


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody for the well wishes. When I woke up this morning my eye is about half swollen shut.
MM, good for you brother. You'll sleep like a baby tonight.
BH, I'd love to be out there with you....NOT!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HERE IS THE ADDRESS FIR THE GET TOGETHER CHUBBYS SPORTS BAR
1846 HARD RD.
COLUMBUS OHIO
43235 PHONE # 614-587-7222 1 OCLOCK MARCH 12TH


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 482463


Thanks BC. Mother Nature is amazing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> HERE IS THE ADDRESS FIR THE GET TOGETHER CHUBBYS SPORTS BAR
> 1846 HARD RD.
> COLUMBUS OHIO
> 43235 PHONE # 614-587-7222 1 OCLOCK MARCH 12TH


Thanks Tom.


----------



## Lazy 8

joekacz said:


> GO for it TARZAN!!! stay safe...


Any word from Frostie?


----------



## M R DUCKS

He he he sayz, z z to, to to saaaay h, h, hi 🥶


----------



## joekacz

He probably froze his “gobonias” off and now he’s looking for them!!!…LOL LOL


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

I’m trying to post the video of it


----------



## 1basshunter

file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/88/08/50DD704F-248B-427C-B223-A9EE8E6F4116/IMG_7873.MOV


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 482493
> View attachment 482494


Soo that's what happened to the bite out there🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 482493
> View attachment 482494


Rob, you da man!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Trying to pu vid uo too




  








IMG 0117




__
Saugeye Tom


__
Feb 14, 2013












  








IMG 0116




__
Saugeye Tom


__
Feb 14, 2013


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m warmed up from yesterday lol I hope you all have a great day today!!! But Monday still sucks


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got some more logs hauled yesterday. And caught a few more fish in the pond. Gonna give it another good push to get the last 10-15 ash trees cut and hauled before the rains Wednesday.


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Got some more logs hauled yesterday. And caught a few more fish in the pond. Gonna give it another good push to get the last 10-15 ash trees cut and hauled before the rains Wednesday.
> View attachment 482552


Dang MM, what's a load like that weigh and how do you keep from destroying your fenders?


----------



## MagicMarker

I’ve got two trailers. One I keep nice and that one. It’s got welded diamond plate steel fenders. It’ll haul bout anything I put on it. 😀


----------



## Southernsaug

MM Are you getting a decent price for those ash logs? The buyers around here have gotten really picky on ash and won't even buy some. They're worth more as firewood. I have two left I am cutting down for firewood this spring, not even messing with the logs. I cut all but these two of my log size ash 4-5 years ago and got $1.00 per foot then. My cousin cut all his two years ago and they were picky then. My cousin still lost thousands of dollars on the ones too dead to sell. He had several hundred on 1,000 acres of land. A couple those look pretty rough.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’ve got a woodmizer sawmill. We saw the better ones up and sell the lumber to order and make firewood out of the rest.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 482551


Whoa!


----------



## Southernsaug

Ahhhh, that makes sense MM. Those wood misers are good set ups. I know a couple guys that have them.


----------



## MagicMarker

Southernsaug said:


> Ahhhh, that makes sense MM. Those wood misers are good set ups. I know a couple guys that have them.


----------



## MagicMarker

This is the firewood pile from yesterday and today


----------



## MagicMarker

Got about 30 good logs for the mill too


----------



## MagicMarker

Might as well get this one too😀


----------



## Southernsaug

Looks like you got enough to keep you busy for a couple days. That's a bunch of firewood. I see a lot of dark ends on those poles, have the beetles already killed all of them? That's a nice shed over that mill. 

You sawing that cedar on the carriage with a live edge?


----------



## MagicMarker

We used that cedar in the cabin for the stairway


----------



## Southernsaug

now I like that a lot


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 482565
> View attachment 482567


cypress or cedar?


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> cypress or cedar?


Cedar


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today so make the best of it. Before white death 💀 comes upon us!!!


----------



## joekacz

Good morning BH…I might of missed your post but would you do the plunge again??


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like a nice day to get caught up on stuff before the weather goes to crap. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## fastwater

^^^Petitioning for Ohio to be included in on the list.^^^


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 482600


Look up stealth in the dictionary and you'll see this pic.


MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Looks like a nice day to get caught up on stuff before the weather goes to crap. Get out and enjoy it
> View attachment 482601


Where's the signup?


----------



## 1basshunter

joekacz said:


> Good morning BH…I might of missed your post but would you do the plunge again??


Yes it’s no big deal


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like rain today and white death tonight 😘


----------



## 1basshunter

Well good morning gentlemen, it was a restless night for me and Carmen. Carmen found out that her mother gave scammers $40,000 for the Clarence house $32 million award that she won. She went so far as to have a company plow her driveway And right now she still believes they will be there Friday to give her that check


----------



## MagicMarker

That sucks


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Well good morning gentlemen, it was a restless night for me and Carmen. Carmen found out that her mother gave scammers $40,000 for the Clarence house $32 million award that she won. She went so far as to have a company plow her driveway And right now she still believes they will be there Friday to give her that check


Ouch. I think it's time to intervene. We had to step in when my 87 y/o MIL screwed up her medications.


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy Ground Hog Day you bunch of Mothers.
Punxsutawney Phil saw his shadow. (6 more weeks of winter) At least thats what they wanted him to see.
Buckeye Chuck did not see his shadow. (early spring)
Personally, I did not see mine. How about the rest of you?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 482645


Amazing


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Happy Ground Hog Day you bunch of Mothers.
> Punxsutawney Phil saw his shadow. (6 more weeks of winter) At least thats what they wanted him to see.
> Buckeye Chuck did not see his shadow. (early spring)
> Personally, I did not see mine. How about the rest of you?


Don’t worry about the winter!! Remember Global warming


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Don’t worry about the winter!! Remember Global warming


The WX people are calling for -1 overnight Friday.


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> Remember Global warming


No one mentions that until the first 90°July day  
Good luck and stay warm !


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> No one mentions that until the first 90°July day
> Good luck and stay warm !


That’s because it only happens in the summer time 😂


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> That’s because it only happens in the summer time 😂


What’s this thing you call summer? 🤔


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> The WX people are calling for -1 overnight Friday.


Oh joy. We rented an igloo for dinner at Easton. That heater better work!


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> What’s this thing you call summer? 🤔


I’m with ya Bob. Can’t wait


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a sheet of ice on the roads!!! Be careful


----------



## joekacz

We're getting the SNOW up here by the big Lake...in the long run I would rather deal with the snow...ICE is a b!!!!ch...25yrs of plowing roads...salt can be useless on ice it just gets covered and won't melt...feel bad for you southern boys...go slow and stay safe


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Ol' Whiskers

After about an inch or so rain the freeze kicked in at 0300 overnight, dogs just had to go out. Now it's little ice pellets. Looks beautiful here in SWO but treacherous. Be careful out there!


----------



## bobk

joekacz said:


> We're getting the SNOW up here by the big Lake...in the long run I would rather deal with the snow...ICE is a b!!!!ch...25yrs of plowing roads...salt can be useless on ice it just gets covered and won't melt...feel bad for you southern boys...go slow and stay safe


Tried to beat the ice and get the vehicles down the drive. Proceeded to place my company car in the ditch. Waiting for help now. Indeed snow is better than the ice.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Think I’ll take the day off. Do what you can and be safe today


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Tried to beat the ice and get the vehicles down the drive. Proceeded to place my company car in the ditch. Waiting for help now. Indeed snow is better than the ice.


Bob before you know it, it will be 80 and sweaty,swatting mosquitoes..


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 482678


Majestic.


bobk said:


> Tried to beat the ice and get the vehicles down the drive. Proceeded to place my company car in the ditch. Waiting for help now. Indeed snow is better than the ice.


Sorry about that Bob. Good luck, brother.
I'm high and dry. We ran errands on Tuesday.
Gasoline for generator -- check.
Ice Melter - check.
Hot chocolate - check.
Food/snacks for wife - check.
Glucerna for my feeding tube - check.
I still don't have an appetite or taste buds. After 5 months I'm not hungry when I wake up or when I go to sleep. Lost 70 lbs so far.
Good thing I had it to lose. I began at 285 and I'm now 215. Had to buy new clothes and belt.
I've had a belt from these guys for 7-8 years and love it. I'll be ordering from them again.








Bullhide Belts Handcrafted Leather Belts and Wallets | Made in the USA


Bullhide Belts offers USA handcrafted leather belts and wallets. We offer real full grain leather products including gun holsters, exotic belts, and more.




www.bullhidebelts.com


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Majestic.
> 
> Sorry about that Bob. Good luck, brother.
> I'm high and dry. We ran errands on Tuesday.
> Gasoline for generator -- check.
> Ice Melter - check.
> Hot chocolate - check.
> Food/snacks for wife - check.
> Glucerna for my feeding tube - check.
> I still don't have an appetite or taste buds. After 5 months I'm not hungry when I wake up or when I go to sleep. Lost 70 lbs so far.
> Good thing I had it to lose. I began at 285 and I'm now 215. Had to buy new clothes and belt.
> I've had a belt from these guys for 7-8 years and love it. I'll be ordering from them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullhide Belts Handcrafted Leather Belts and Wallets | Made in the USA
> 
> 
> Bullhide Belts offers USA handcrafted leather belts and wallets. We offer real full grain leather products including gun holsters, exotic belts, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bullhidebelts.com


🙏 one day at a time, brother.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Majestic.
> 
> Sorry about that Bob. Good luck, brother.
> I'm high and dry. We ran errands on Tuesday.
> Gasoline for generator -- check.
> Ice Melter - check.
> Hot chocolate - check.
> Food/snacks for wife - check.
> Glucerna for my feeding tube - check.
> I still don't have an appetite or taste buds. After 5 months I'm not hungry when I wake up or when I go to sleep. Lost 70 lbs so far.
> Good thing I had it to lose. I began at 285 and I'm now 215. Had to buy new clothes and belt.
> I've had a belt from these guys for 7-8 years and love it. I'll be ordering from them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullhide Belts Handcrafted Leather Belts and Wallets | Made in the USA
> 
> 
> Bullhide Belts offers USA handcrafted leather belts and wallets. We offer real full grain leather products including gun holsters, exotic belts, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bullhidebelts.com


Hang in there UT. On a positive the weight loss may help you back troubles. Sure hope you get off that tube and can enjoy some food soon.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Bob before you know it, it will be 80 and sweaty,swatting mosquitoes..


Bring it on!


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Think I’ll take the day off. Do what you can and be safe today
> View attachment 482679
> View attachment 482680


You know that they’re gonna blame the horse…


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Oh joy. We rented an igloo for dinner at Easton. That heater better work!


An igloo! That sounds cool. What'll they be serving, cold cuts? (sorry, I had to go there)


----------



## fastwater

joekacz said:


> You know that they’re gonna blame the horse…


Horse had a right front blow out(threw a shoe).


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> An igloo! That sounds cool. What'll they be serving, cold cuts? (sorry, I had to go there)


Shrimp cocktail count?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Shrimp cocktail count?


You get your car out?


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Shrimp cocktail count?


That'll work. Don't forget to rub noses.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> You get your car out?


Yes sir. Buddy came over with a 1 ton diesel and we pulled it out sideways. Forward or back would have sent it to the bottom of the culvert. Lol. Lights have flashed 4 times so the power is probably next. Limbs are really starting to sag from the ice. Ugly hours ahead. I’m sure it looks the same at your place?


----------



## MagicMarker

Had a tractor that wouldn’t start blocking the Boss V blade for the truck. Finally got it started so the blade is accessible if I need it now. Thinking I should go ahead and put it on now


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Southernsaug

Ugly ice storm here, limbs and trees falling all the time. We are just now seeing some sleet, if we get wind it will be super ugly. Power out all around us but somehow we're still on. It flickers a lot though. Got a cord of wood stacked beside the stove and the generator set ready to start, when needed. Almost enough to make a man want to go south. I always been kind of a winter guy, but this is a different form of hell. Here's the pretty view from my porch.


----------



## bobk

power went out at 4. Sure hope the dogwoods don’t lose limbs. Indeed the ice is a special kind of poo.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## joekacz

bobk said:


> View attachment 482695
> 
> power went out at 4. Sure hope the dogwoods don’t lose limbs. Indeed the ice is a special kind of poo.


This ice is rough on the turkeys…gives them a tough time to scratch for food…hope you don’t get too much…


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> View attachment 482695
> 
> power went out at 4. Sure hope the dogwoods don’t lose limbs. Indeed the ice is a special kind of poo.


Kinda looks like it's in blossom.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Yes sir. Buddy came over with a 1 ton diesel and we pulled it out sideways. Forward or back would have sent it to the bottom of the culvert. Lol. Lights have flashed 4 times so the power is probably next. Limbs are really starting to sag from the ice. Ugly hours ahead. I’m sure it looks the same at your place?


Glad you got it out.
Yep...looks about the same here.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 482702


This is Sherm looking for who banned him.


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## PromiseKeeper

Hang in there Timbo.....prayers continue!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Still sleeting here in my area. Not a lot of accumulation it seems. I haven't been out of my neighborhood and haven't watched any news. But seems like it would be tuff to clear this from the roads. Scraping it with my shovel it's like snow cone ice. 
My trees and everything else outside are ice covered. Cancelled work today. Probably cancel tomorrow as well. We worked ahead the beginning of the week so will be fine. I purposely left the work phone at work too. Good family time!!!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Kinda looks like it's in blossom.


It does look like a pink dogwood. Aep says powers to be back on by 11pm Saturday. Hello crown royal. 😡


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> View attachment 482695
> 
> power went out at 4. Sure hope the dogwoods don’t lose limbs. Indeed the ice is a special kind of poo.


Ours did too.
After about 20yrs of power outage history here and the amount of ice we have..figured it would be out at least a couple days. Fired the generator up and got things rolling. 
Power came back on about 1830. 
Stepped out on the deck about 20mins. ago just in time to hear cracking and a heavy thud. Large limb came down out of the top of a Walnut tree at the edge of the yard.
With the continued sleet that's still coming down plus winds picking up...prolly be up in the middle of the night restarting generator.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> This is Sherm looking for who banned him.


No worries...that's a CVA he's got mounted on the roof.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Ours did too.
> After about 20yrs of power outage history here and the amount of ice we have..figured it would be out at least a couple days. Fired the generator up and got things rolling.
> Power came back on about 1830.
> Stepped out on the deck about 20mins. ago just in time to hear cracking and a heavy thud. Large limb came down out of the top of a Walnut tree at the edge of the yard.
> With the continued sleet that's still coming down plus winds picking up...prolly be up in the middle of the night restarting generator.


Well I hope you can sleep through the night. Turning to snow here with the increased winds. Snow is better than more ice though. Stay warm!


----------



## MagicMarker

I’ve got three different sizes of generators. But still thinking bout getting one of those big automatic standby generacs


----------



## Lazy 8

That runs on LP or propane?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> That runs on LP or propane?


My buddy’s does


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> I’ve got three different sizes of generators. *But still thinking bout getting one of those big automatic standby generacs*


Just got done looking at some whole house Generacs online.
Neighbor has one and loves it. 
Think I would prolly go with a LP gas model since the furnace is LP and already have the tank here.
No bigger than the house is and the load that would be on it summer or winter...could prolly get by with a 10-12kw


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Majestic.
> 
> Sorry about that Bob. Good luck, brother.
> I'm high and dry. We ran errands on Tuesday.
> Gasoline for generator -- check.
> Ice Melter - check.
> Hot chocolate - check.
> Food/snacks for wife - check.
> Glucerna for my feeding tube - check.
> I still don't have an appetite or taste buds. After 5 months I'm not hungry when I wake up or when I go to sleep. Lost 70 lbs so far.
> Good thing I had it to lose. I began at 285 and I'm now 215. Had to buy new clothes and belt.
> I've had a belt from these guys for 7-8 years and love it. I'll be ordering from them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullhide Belts Handcrafted Leather Belts and Wallets | Made in the USA
> 
> 
> Bullhide Belts offers USA handcrafted leather belts and wallets. We offer real full grain leather products including gun holsters, exotic belts, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bullhidebelts.com


Some really nice belts on that link...gonna need a new one for work soon.


----------



## Lil' Rob

View from my office at the house this morning at 9:30...think my son cleared everyone's driveway in the cauldesac at least twice today.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Daveo76

Sounds like a fine son.Sleet finally changed over to snow. No traffic at all but the plows doing a fine job, Poor river is supposed to rise 27 ft. So, perfect sauger weather. Hope everyone is ok. Wife still at the convalescent center. Had both jabs and a booster and still got covid or a strain. I think more folks are wearing masks now than before. New collector items now, I have my Reds mask and rather be fishing mask!!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## joekacz

Well I sincerely hope that all of you “icebound “ OGF’ers are doing good and MAYBE have some sorta power for your homes and that no one got hurt or any kind of accident…like to say “have a great day “ but I know that dealing with ICE is NOT ALL that GREAT


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like the storm is over and now time to start cleanup. Be time to get the boat out before we know it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I have just got done shoveling the driveway and sidewalks I think we got about 7 1/2 inches altogether. I can tell all of you that do not have a whole home generator if and when you get one you will love it make sure you have it serviced at least once a year. It only cost $25 to do it yourself or a guy will come out and do it for $30. When I bought the Lakehouse one came with it my wife liked it so well we put one at the Westerville House


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Some really nice belts on that link...gonna need a new one for work soon.


The one I currently have show's very little wear after years of service. As far as the price goes...buy once - cry once.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m over winter now bring on warmer weather


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I’m over winter now bring on warmer weather


BH for Pres!


----------



## Lazy 8

How are y'all out in the boonies holding up?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> How are y'all out in the boonies holding up?


No power. They still say 11 pm tomorrow. Went for a walk and it’s a mess. Our road has a massive tree across it and we have an area bigger than our house where all the trees have come down. Hate to see what the rest of the property looks like. After lunch I’ll go cut up the tree in the road and then start clearing the trees off the driveway. What a mess.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> No power. They still say 11 pm tomorrow. Went for a walk and it’s a mess. Our road has a massive tree across it and we have an area bigger than our house where all the trees have come down. Hate to see what the rest of the property looks like. After lunch I’ll go cut up the tree in the road and then start clearing the trees off the driveway. What a mess.


Seems like there’s never a shortage of things that need to be taken care of...


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Seems like there’s never a shortage of things that need to be taken care of...


No doubt! I like the boat a whole lot better than the chainsaw though.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> No doubt! I like the boat a whole lot better than the chainsaw though.


You need to call in reinforcements (fastwater etc) he’s always running a saw😉


----------



## MagicMarker

If you were closer I’d come help.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> You need to call in reinforcements (fastwater etc) he’s always running a saw😉


I talked to him earlier and being the great guy he is he did offer to help me if I needed anything. He’s got the same mess we do. I’m off to start cutting.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Yes sir. Buddy came over with a 1 ton diesel and we pulled it out sideways. Forward or back would have sent it to the bottom of the culvert. Lol. Lights have flashed 4 times so the power is probably next. Limbs are really starting to sag from the ice. Ugly hours ahead. I’m sure it looks the same at your place?


1 ton ford diesel?


----------



## joekacz

Don’t slip with that chainsaw in your hands…


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Bob, I'd come down and help you and Stacy if I was able.


----------



## MagicMarker

This is how I’m spending my Friday afternoon


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> 1 ton ford diesel?


Bite your tongue...

Just came in from checking things out.
Like Bob...several trees down. 
With as much weight in the trees...thankful the wind has settled down.
Going to be a lot of cleanup after this one.
Was able to get into the truck easily thanks to spraying door seals down with silicone spray prior to ice.
Parked momma's car at top of the hill. Will jump on the quad here shortly...run up...clean her car off and fire it up. Sprayed her door seals with silicone and Hopefully...won't have an issue getting into hers.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> 1 ton ford diesel?


Ha ha. Come on man.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Bite your tongue...
> 
> Just came in from checking things out.
> Like Bob...several trees down.
> With as much weight in the trees...thankful the wind has settled down.
> Going to be a lot of cleanup after this one.
> Was able to get into the truck easily thanks to spraying door seals down with silicone spray prior to ice.
> Parked momma's car at top of the hill. Will jump on the quad here shortly...run up...clean her car off and fire it up. Sprayed her door seals with silicone and Hopefully...won't have an issue getting into hers.


I've been doing that trick for years.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

a little WD in the locks isnt all bad either ...and that goes for the outbuildings too


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I've been doing that trick for years.


Yep...we used to do all the trucks at work that were parked outside.
Had a new guy on night shift spray door seals on about 30 trucks with PB Blaster.
Seals swelled so bad that the next morning after doors were opened...couldn't get the doors closed again. 
That's was a fun morning at 0530


----------



## PromiseKeeper

fastwater said:


> Yep...we used to do all the trucks at work that were parked outside.
> Had a new guy on night shift spray door seals on about 30 trucks with PB Blaster.
> Seals swelled so bad that the next morning after doors were opened...couldn't get the doors closed again.
> That's was a fun morning at 0530


that's something I wouldn't have predicted. What is in it that made them swell?


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> that's something I wouldn't have predicted. What is in it that made them swell?


Not sure...but for sure PB Blaster being a great penetrant more so than a lubricant...will swell many rubbers. Maybe it's the penetrating chemicals/solvents?
Here's a couple more instances that happened at work over the years with Blaster and rubber.
Most all our trucks had air over hydraulic systems on them that the air operated valves collected moisture and would freeze up in the winter. We would unplug the air lines from the air valves and spray alcohol and aerosol lubricant down the lines to free them up and to keep them from refreezing. Had a guy use Blaster in several truck valves and considering these were gang valves with several orings per valve...we had a real mess when all the orings swelled and the valves wouldn't operate. Spent about a week doing nothing but flushing/rebuilding these air valves.
Next was a guy with frozen/seized lockouts on his 4WD truck.
Got to work one morning and he had a can of Blaster spraying his lockouts down complaining he couldn't get them locked in that morning. Told him I wouldn't use Blaster on them cause Blaster would swell the moisture barrier oring inside the lockout cap. He reached down smirking while rotating the mechanism back and forth as if to say I didn't know what I was talking about. Anyways...we had a bunch of snow that day and at day's end he went to lock em in for the trip home and he couldn't turn either of them. 
We stayed after, pulled them apart and replaced the swollen orings. Orings had swelled almost double their original size.


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> 1 ton ford diesel?


Tom he said they got it out so had to be a Dodge with a Cummins  !


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Tom he said they got it out so had to be a Dodge with a Cummins  !


Guy came to Bobs house with the Ford 1 ton and got it stuck tryin to pull Bob's car out.
Ford guy called his buddy with a Dodge Cummins to come pull him out. That guys engine blew and it rolled backwards into the ditch with the Ford...guess that 1ton was too heavy for the Dodge.
Just got back from Bob's house.
Hooked the Ford, Dodge and Bobs car together and pulled them all out with the Chevy D'Max.
All is well that ends well...


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Guy came to Bobs house with the Ford 1 ton and got it stuck tryin to pull Bob's car out.
> Ford guy called his buddy with a Dodge Cummins to come pull him out. That guys engine blew and it rolled backwards into the ditch with the Ford...guess that 1ton was too heavy for the Dodge.
> Just got back from Bob's house.
> Hooked the Ford, Dodge and Bobs car together and pulled them all out with the Chevy D'Max.
> All is well that ends well...


That’s was an awesome show of Chevy power. I just got home from dropping the guys off. The ford guys wife kept asking what I did to her husband. He was crying like a 2 yr old. Told her sorry and left a sales flyer for the new Chevy duramax.

I won’t even say what the poor guy with the dodge’s wife said. She did say something about him being an under achiever over and over again as she walked him into the house.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> *That’s was an awesome show of Chevy power.* I just got home from dropping the guys off. The ford guys wife kept asking what I did to her husband. He was crying like a 2 yr old. Told her sorry and left a sales flyer for the new Chevy duramax.
> 
> I won’t even say what the poor guy with the dodge’s wife said. She did say something about him being an under achiever over and over again as she walked him into the house.


Next time I'll have to put her in low range and show ya what she'll do.

I sure felt sorry for them poor fellars. Especially the Ford guy cause I noticed he was carrying a Glock too.
One thing to drive a Ford or a Dodge...really takes it up another level when you drive a Ford AND carry a Glock.
Yes sir..I can see some heavy counseling for severe depression in them fellars future.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

fastwater said:


> Not sure...but for sure PB Blaster being a great penetrant more so than a lubricant...will swell many rubbers. Maybe it's the penetrating chemicals/solvents?
> Here's a couple more instances that happened at work over the years with Blaster and rubber.
> Most all our trucks had air over hydraulic systems on them that the air operated valves collected moisture and would freeze up in the winter. We would unplug the air lines from the air valves and spray alcohol and aerosol lubricant down the lines to free them up and to keep them from refreezing. Had a guy use Blaster in several truck valves and considering these were gang valves with several orings per valve...we had a real mess when all the orings swelled and the valves wouldn't operate. Spent about a week doing nothing but flushing/rebuilding these air valves.
> Next was a guy with frozen/seized lockouts on his 4WD truck.
> Got to work one morning and he had a can of Blaster spraying his lockouts down complaining he couldn't get them locked in that morning. Told him I wouldn't use Blaster on them cause Blaster would swell the moisture barrier oring inside the lockout cap. He reached down smirking while rotating the mechanism back and forth as if to say I didn't know what I was talking about. Anyways...we had a bunch of snow that day and at day's end he went to lock em in for the trip home and he couldn't turn either of them.
> We stayed after, pulled them apart and replaced the swollen orings. Orings had swelled almost double their original size.


Thanks, Fastwater....Hopefully I will remember this! Nothing like the School of Hard Knocks to learn a lesson!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I've traveled alot of miles in a Chevy with a Duramax pulling equipment. Hands down...they are impressive!


----------



## Burkcarp1

PromiseKeeper said:


> I've traveled alot of miles in a Chevy with a Duramax pulling equipment. Hands down...they are impressive!


You must be easy to impress...😁


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Guy came to Bobs house with the Ford 1 ton and got it stuck tryin to pull Bob's car out.
> Ford guy called his buddy with a Dodge Cummins to come pull him out. That guys engine blew and it rolled backwards into the ditch with the Ford...guess that 1ton was too heavy for the Dodge.
> Just got back from Bob's house.
> Hooked the Ford, Dodge and Bobs car together and pulled them all out with the Chevy D'Max.
> All is well that ends well...


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 482746


Dang!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Next time I'll have to put her in low range and show ya what she'll do.
> 
> I sure felt sorry for them poor fellars. Especially the Ford guy cause I noticed he was carrying a Glock too.
> One thing to drive a Ford or a Dodge...really takes it up another level when you drive a Ford AND carry a Glock.
> Yes sir..I can see some heavy counseling for severe depression in them fellars future.


Ouch! Some people never learn.


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Guy came to Bobs house with the Ford 1 ton and got it stuck tryin to pull Bob's car out.
> Ford guy called his buddy with a Dodge Cummins to come pull him out. That guys engine blew and it rolled backwards into the ditch with the Ford...guess that 1ton was too heavy for the Dodge.
> Just got back from Bob's house.
> Hooked the Ford, Dodge and Bobs car together and pulled them all out with the Chevy D'Max.
> All is well that ends well...


Wow i think there is a lot of Hallucinating going on down there between lancaster and hocking hills with freezing on the brain  ! Just for a side note for the Ford and Chevy guys there is a conversion kit you can buy to install a Cummins  .


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> The one I currently have show's very little wear after years of service. As far as the price goes...buy once - cry once.


I actually hand make leather belts, however, i'm so backed up with knives right now, i don't have the time.
If you guys still need a belt in the next few months, i'll be happy to oblige.

Heres one i just maid for my 19 year old grand baby. Just love this girl!


----------



## 0utwest

Lazy 8 said:


>


 Lazy its all Fake News !


----------



## $diesel$

fastwater said:


> Not sure...but for sure PB Blaster being a great penetrant more so than a lubricant...will swell many rubbers. Maybe it's the penetrating chemicals/solvents?
> Here's a couple more instances that happened at work over the years with Blaster and rubber.
> Most all our trucks had air over hydraulic systems on them that the air operated valves collected moisture and would freeze up in the winter. We would unplug the air lines from the air valves and spray alcohol and aerosol lubricant down the lines to free them up and to keep them from refreezing. Had a guy use Blaster in several truck valves and considering these were gang valves with several orings per valve...we had a real mess when all the orings swelled and the valves wouldn't operate. Spent about a week doing nothing but flushing/rebuilding these air valves.
> Next was a guy with frozen/seized lockouts on his 4WD truck.
> Got to work one morning and he had a can of Blaster spraying his lockouts down complaining he couldn't get them locked in that morning. Told him I wouldn't use Blaster on them cause Blaster would swell the moisture barrier oring inside the lockout cap. He reached down smirking while rotating the mechanism back and forth as if to say I didn't know what I was talking about. Anyways...we had a bunch of snow that day and at day's end he went to lock em in for the trip home and he couldn't turn either of them.
> We stayed after, pulled them apart and replaced the swollen orings. Orings had swelled almost double their original size.


The best thing to use on door locks is graphite powder. It comes in an applicable tube, at least it did back in the day.
It doesn't freeze.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lord I'll never mention ford


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Get out and enjoy your weekend


----------



## Lil' Rob

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Get out and enjoy your weekend
> View attachment 482749
> View attachment 482750


Almost shot coffee out my nostrils after seeing the "shoot back"...thanks...needed a good laugh.


----------



## bassplayer

Good mornin' guys!!! Gotta prepare for an acoustic trio gig tonight at a local brewery.....enjoy your day!!!


----------



## bobk

Finally some sunshine.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s still cold outside just in case you don’t know!!!!! I’m thinking about going to Cabela’s in a bit just to get more of stuff that I really don’t need but I’ll have it. Carmen said that l should go and look around. I’m thinking that’s her way of telling me to get out and do some


----------



## Lazy 8

0utwest said:


> Lazy its all Fake News !


Nah. Not if Bob or Stacy said it.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> I actually hand make leather belts, however, i'm so backed up with knives right now, i don't have the time.
> If you guys still need a belt in the next few months, i'll be happy to oblige.
> 
> Heres one i just maid for my 19 year old grand baby. Just love this girl!
> View attachment 482747


Excellent job, Diesel. Did you carve the buckle?


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lord I'll never mention ford


Mention what?


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's a live Bald Eagle cam from NE FL.


----------



## Redheads

$diesel$ said:


> The best thing to use on door locks is graphite powder. It comes in an applicable tube, at least it did back in the day.
> It doesn't freeze.



I use that on my waterfowl guns. I have a box of it and just throw in the actions and wipe it off.

I also put it in the corn planter it helps things run smooooooth in the old mechanical JD

We machine graphite at the shop so I have an endless supply.........Just like hot sauce, I put the $**t on everything


----------



## fastwater

$diesel$ said:


> The best thing to use on door locks is graphite powder. It comes in an applicable tube, at least it did back in the day.
> It doesn't freeze.


Yep. 
We used the aerosol liquid graphite for years on all the equip. and shop locks. 
Used a lot of a product called Molylube spray which was graphite based. Used it and Permatex Never Seize where applicable on exposed equip. levers/latches as well.

That's a great looking belt you made diesel.


----------



## Lazy 8

I had a brand new remote start on a Suburban (4x4) (with grannie) and the dang thing was starting on it's own with the remote in my pants pocket. I put some powdered graffiti on the buttons and brushed it in with a dry brush. Never had any problems after that.
BTW...I never got stuck in that vehicle. Ever.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Burkcarp1 said:


> You must be easy to impress...😁


I'm not steppin in that trap ole buddy LOL


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Excellent job, Diesel. Did you carve the buckle?


Thanks, buddy.
No, Amazon, for about $20


----------



## $diesel$

Thanks, FW.
The old graphite trick works much better on cars cuz, like i said it don't freeze.
When i was still working at WCI, i used to hate having to work around metal pouring areas, cuz the graphite was somehow a product of the pour. It was jet black and it took a couple days to wash it off your skin. Not to mention, one had to wear a mask when working in the graphite.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Must of ran this one too long..


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Last day of the season. Think I’ll make a last sit this afternoon. Good luck if your out.


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning!!! It's another cold, clear morning


----------



## Southernsaug

Surviving iceageddon and back online.
It's been pure carnage here. Lost power Thursday evening ( 2/3 ) at 5:00 PM. and still am out. Just got back online because the ISP got power back at the booster station. We have a generator and wood heat, so we're doing fine. A lot of neighbors are out with no heat or water. Some are coming over and hauling water from our hydrant. I told them help themselves. I walked the woods yesterday and I have 14 trees down and some are high grade maple and oak. I'll see if I can get a timber guy to come in and salvage the logs. I may try and log them with the tractor, but I struggle with doing that by myself anymore. I have logged a bunch with the tractor, but this new MF tractor just doesn't handle logs as well as the old heavy ford did.

Here's a picture I took last Thursday, but it got wayyyy worse then that. We have probably two inches of frozen sleet/ice and 1/4 to 1/2 inch on trees and then 2" of snow on top of that. The sleet/ice snow mixture is so frozen the Kubota RTV won't break all the way through. I didn't even try to plow the lane. I'd post more pics, but my phone won't send them since we still have limited service.

My maple syrup operation is a mess. One tree came down on my sugar shack, but I cut it and pulled it off with the tractor and suffered only small damage. However, my sap lines are a total wreck. Some of my big maples with taps are down. Soon as we get a thaw I have to repair lines. I just started my season last week.

This crap never used to get to me, but in my old age I get pretty tired of it fast.









This photo is looking off my porch and may as well be summer time compared to what it looks like now. This was mid day last thursday. Just got word maybe power back by Monday 2/7/22


----------



## M R DUCKS

Saw this on nextdoor:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I said I won't mention ford


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Last day of the season. Think I’ll make a last sit this afternoon. Good luck if your out.


Sat behind the house until 10 a.m., no deer spotted but tons of tracks, going back out now for the last hooray. 
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Southernsaug

garhtr, I worked for a couple hrs cutting up a big Maple blow down and two just laid along the field edge and watched me from 100 yards. Then I drove the tractor right by them at 30 yards and they just watched. They know where they're safe.


----------



## MagicMarker

Just settled in for last time this year. Good luck guys


----------



## joekacz

Southernsaug said:


> garhtr, I worked for a couple hrs cutting up a big Maple blow down and two just laid along the field edge and watched me from 100 yards. Then I drove the tractor right by them at 30 yards and they just watched. They know where they're safe.


Probably tired from negotiating all the ice…pulled a doe off of Pymatuming years back…her pelvis muscles were damaged from trying to walk on the ice…so the park ranger said…he put her down and took her…hope that your turkeys fair well with all of that ice…


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I went to church ⛪ and then out for some dinner after 4 days off work I’m ready for a vacation 😂


----------



## Southernsaug

joekacz said:


> Probably tired from negotiating all the ice…pulled a doe off of Pymatuming years back…her pelvis muscles were damaged from trying to walk on the ice…so the park ranger said…he put her down and took her…hope that your turkeys fair well with all of that ice…


Yeah Was wondering about the turkeys. They're pretty tough but ice is the worse thing


----------



## garhtr

Southernsaug said:


> They know where they're safe.


 They're pretty safe from me no matter where they are.
Saw two but not close enough for a shot. Squirrels n birds were extremely active and kept me entertained all afternoon. 
I'll certainly be out of venison soon but fortunately the January part of duck and goose season was a good one.
Enjoy !


----------



## MagicMarker

I saw over 15. All bald and safe.


----------



## Lil' Rob




----------



## Moo Juice

Don't mind this post, I'm experiencing technical difficulties this morning.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Monday again 😡


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## $diesel$

You guys are right on with the turkeys and ice scenario.
I had an ice storm (not as bad as what you fellas got) about three years ago. I've seen A hen since that storm. That was this past spring in the back yard.


----------



## Redheads

New stamp offered by the post office


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like a normal week weather wise. NASCAR starting back up means spring is coming. Enjoy your day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. BC, another beautiful pic. Sorry you fellers didn't get deer yestetday.
I drank my first cup of coffee today in months. It just didn't taste good at all. It still isn't like it was but it's better. I've been drinking green tea which is better for you anyway.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning gents. BC, another beautiful pic. Sorry you fellers didn't get deer yestetday.
> I drank my first cup of coffee today in months. It just didn't taste good at all. It still isn't like it was but it's better. I've been drinking green tea which is better for you anyway.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another nice but cool day on store today. Make it a good one


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Southernsaug

Another day of working on blow downs. Trying to get the ones out of the fields first. I cleared and repaired all my Maple sap lines yesterday. Sap should start running today and tomorrow and then I'll be back in the sugar shack.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Sunset tonight is 1759. Starting tomorrow thru late Fall, it'll be after 1800!


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning gents. BC, another beautiful pic. Sorry you fellers didn't get deer yestetday.
> I drank my first cup of coffee today in months. It just didn't taste good at all. It still isn't like it was but it's better. I've been drinking green tea which is better for you anyway.


I'm glad your coming along, my friend, a long row to hoe.
I drink a pot and 1/2 of green tea every day.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> I'm glad your coming along, my friend, a long row to hoe.
> I drink a pot and 1/2 of green tea every day.


Thanks Diesel. Like they said, it's a slow process. Initially, I figured a month after treatment ended, I'd be back to normal. I was in dream land. I'm still losing weight. 70 some pounds and counting. 
A pot and a half! Is your pee green? Just kidding, I envy you. I still drink it, just decaf in the afternoon.


----------



## Hatchetman

I am getting tons of ads on here now. Never had a problem till about 3-4 days ago. Don't know whats goin on....


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s still cold outside Just in case you don’t know


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> I am getting tons of ads on here now. Never had a problem till about 3-4 days ago. Don't know whats goin on....


A lot of guys using certain ad blockers experiencing the same. Think it's got something to do with the ad blocker certain people have been using that isnt working now. May have to change your ad blocker to another one. Check out the thread titled Ad Blocker in the Community Help and Site Support forum.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Yep it worked for me Hatchetman! Was having the same problem...


----------



## Hatchetman

Thanks FW and PK, just installed uBlock and ad's are gone....


----------



## fastwater

^^^Great!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I found a special gift for guess who


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today!!!! I’m going to start getting ready for the spring time fishing after work


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s hump day for those working. Got a couple lumber orders to cut next couple days. Get out and enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> I found a special gift for guess who
> View attachment 482949


Ford owner?🤔


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^HA!^^^


----------



## joekacz

bobk said:


> Ford owner?🤔


Hey Bob have you seen any of your turkeys since the ice storm you guys had down south??


----------



## Southernsaug

Lazy I sent you a PM. Did you get it?


----------



## bobk

joekacz said:


> Hey Bob have you seen any of your turkeys since the ice storm you guys had down south??


Hey Joe, I’ve only seen a lone hen since all the ice. Hopefully they return.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Ford owner?🤔


You should receive your package soon.....


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> You should receive your package soon.....


Fed ex sent a shipping update. The ford delivery truck has broken down. 🤪


----------



## Lazy 8

Southernsaug said:


> Lazy I sent you a PM. Did you get it?


No I did not?


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Fed ex sent a shipping update. The ford delivery truck has broken down. 🤪


Poor Tom.


----------



## Southernsaug

Lazy 8 said:


> No I did not?


I resent it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday and I got my rod’s done and have started cleaning and lubricant the reels. I will still have to put on some line on some of them. But I have time


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got a couple lumber orders done yesterday. I’m gonna try and do something fun today. Hope you do the same


----------



## $diesel$

Hahaha, not yet, brother, i think i'm addicted to the stuff.
Lately i've been mixing it with black tea, a little tastier.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 483008


Stealth and beauty. That's a deadly combo.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Got a couple lumber orders done yesterday. I’m gonna try and do something fun today. Hope you do the same
> View attachment 483009
> View attachment 483010


Looking good brother! Real good!


----------



## Lazy 8

Southernsaug said:


> I resent it


Southernsaug is one thoughtful individual.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 483007


Best meme of the day here!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Yea...when it's zero outside with a 20mph wind...a shanty on the ice is the first place I'd want to hook up. Prolly just mad cause he told wifey he was goin ice fishin, forgot his ice fishin gear in the garage. she found it and busted him snuggled up with some cutie.
Or...the Mrs. took a sudden interest in ice fishin
Guys a real moron...


----------



## Burkcarp1

A disgrace to the older generation..I thought that generation had some Sense..but


----------



## Lazy 8

I always knew y'all was a bunch of Ho's.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 483018


Just another fruit loop that has no clue.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s Friday!!!! I’m taking Carman to J Gilbert for dinner tonight then home for some tequila sunrises I hope y’all have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like a little rain coming. I don’t care as long as it means it’s warming up.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 483063


Fantastic pic! 


1basshunter said:


> View attachment 483065


Words of wisdom! 


MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Looks like a little rain coming. I don’t care as long as it means it’s warming up.
> View attachment 483067


I remember a meme about shine. Guy went on a shine diet. Said he already lost two days this week.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, it’s Friday!!!! I’m taking Carman to J Gilbert for dinner tonight then home for some tequila sunrises I hope y’all have a great day today


Enjoy your dinner. We did the valentine/anniversary dinner last weekend to be ahead of the crowds. We dined in an igloo with another couple at Smith& Wollensky. Awesome dinner with a couple blantons for desert.


----------



## Moo Juice

Had to pick up a skid loader that was being repaired in Carrollton, today. Have to pass by this place. Makes me laugh, Everytime.


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


>


Looks like we got us a winner! 28,900!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

I was at 99 and let one get past me 😀


----------



## M R DUCKS

I see ya Lazy…👏👏👏


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday and looks to be snow flurries outside. We took the mini and cleared a small patch of honeysuckle out to make another little food plot at the farm yesterday. This one is inside the woods.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Saturday morning and I’m going to just hang around the house today and get some fishing gear cleaned 🧹 up for spring time.


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> I see ya Lazy…👏👏👏


I learned from the best! YOU!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Spitting snow here as well. Don't forget your Valentine this coming Monday. Redbuds will be blooming before you know it!


----------



## MagicMarker

And mushrooms to follow


----------



## Lazy 8

Just for you Mr. Duck.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 483167


Good morning y'all!
Very nice, BC. Rough legged hawk?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a little cold outside come on spring time


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I am getting ready to go to work on is Monday I hate them days


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Will be sawing lumber next couple days. If the warmup comes and is dry Wednesday might start the bike and take a ride.


----------



## Moo Juice

Not only is it Monday but don't forget your sweetie. It's Valentine's day!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s one of those days that want to go back to bed and sleep the day away!!!! Hope that you all have a great day and make the most of it before it’s gone.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Enjoy it.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 483315


Thanks bro. I like this one!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a long hard day today for me but it’s not a Monday. Can’t wait for the ice to be off the lake


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Going to an auction today. Don’t know what I’ll see and not be able to live without it. Sounds warm and windy today.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 483317


Beautiful!


MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Going to an auction today. Don’t know what I’ll see and not be able to live without it. Sounds warm and windy today.
> View attachment 483318


They think this way about me but only because I'm a half a bubble off.
When I used to work construction, I glued a vial from a beat up level on the brim of my hard hat. Sometimes when people were talking to me they'd ask me to lean to one side or the other.  I think I've still got that hat somewhere.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

These just arrived today...thanks Terry garhtr. You da man. For the gettogeather hes a accomplished artist


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> These just arrived today...thanks Terry garhtr.


That was fast !
Glad to see they arrived safely, that was a half arse packing job on my end  
Sorry I won't be joining you gentlemen but I sure hope someone enjoys them.
Good luck !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> That was fast !
> Glad to see they arrived safely, that was a half arse packing job on my end
> Sorry I won't be joining you gentlemen but I sure hope someone enjoys them.
> Good luck !


The xtra paper will come in handy


----------



## fastwater

They are beautiful.
Thanks for doing that Terry


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## $diesel$

I got something in the mail today, too











been think'n back to the days when we used to walk or ride our bikes to the old sand quarry's and wear out the gill and crappies, gonna give er a try.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Wet and windy today. Spring weather? Do what you can and make it fun


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> They are beautiful.
> Thanks for doing that Terry


Thanks for the kind words, it's something I truly enjoy doing.
I hope to find some time to make a set of display stands for them, hopefully from drift wood.
Good luck and Enjoy !


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 483366


Good morning y'all. BC, love his halo. Garhtr, those are beautiful. How long you been making those?


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> How long you been making those?


Made my first ones in middle school.








Not that great but ducks will still decoy to-em.
I'm make them from styrofoam wrapped with burlap now to cut down on weight since I'm an old guy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Thanks for the kind words, it's something I truly enjoy doing.
> I hope to find some time to make a set of display stands for them, hopefully from drift wood.
> Good luck and Enjoy !


I woke up this morning and somehow they were stolen


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Made my first ones in middle school.
> View attachment 483373
> 
> Not that great but ducks will still decoy to-em.
> I'm make them from styrofoam wrapped with burlap now to cut down on weight since I'm an old guy.


You've honed your talent nicely and smart idea with the burlap wrapped styrofoam bodies. We get older and wiser.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I woke up this morning and somehow they were stolen


Told Roho...hes a bit upset. 
He left dressed in his ninja attire and is coming to assist in their recovery.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I woke up this morning and somehow they were stolen


Migrated south !


----------



## M R DUCKS

SW Franklin County


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it was one of those days that I had to hit the ground running today


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> I woke up this morning and somehow they were stolen


Is the Blantons safe? 😬


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Is the Blantons safe? 😬


No fastwater has it


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Is the Blantons safe? 😬





Saugeye Tom said:


> No fastwater has it


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> No fastwater has it


I better hurry over there. It’s probably half gone by now and will never make it to the get together. He’s a day drinker ya know.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I better hurry over there. It’s probably half gone by now and will never make it to the get together. He’s a day drinker ya know.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> View attachment 483377
> I thought you stopped taking selfies of yourself and posting them on here?


----------



## fastwater

^^^
No Blantons for you!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> No Blantons for you!!!
> 
> View attachment 483389


 Charlie trout from Nepal called me ...fastwater big trouble


----------



## fasteddy

Hey!!! , what happened to the censorship on here. (HA,HA)


----------



## fasteddy

I love that monkey, KISS MY ..., Yeah I'm a day drinker today too.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Charlie trout from Nepal called me ...fastwater big trouble


It ooohh...If'n both Charlie trout from Nepal and Roho shows up...either them decoys will be at the get together to raffle off or we'll raffle off the 5 fingers of the scoundrel that shanghia'd em.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday and the best part of it is I’m going to have a mellow day today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Probably go saw a couple logs today. Can’t think of any other things on the agenda today.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Great pics! All of them! I don't think a Bald Eagle can take a bad pic. 
Speaking of pics, do we have one of Charlie from Nepal?
MM, take her easy bud.


----------



## MagicMarker

Just for you ST


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Just for you ST
> View attachment 483418











poor Tom.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Great pics! All of them! I don't think a Bald Eagle can take a bad pic.
> *Speaking of pics, do we have one of Charlie from Nepal?*
> MM, take her easy bud.


Nope...No pics.
Sad news:
Just got word that 'Charlie trout' from Nepal swims with the fishes


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Most all of u


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Most all of u
> View attachment 483423
> 
> View attachment 483422


Tom stop showing your back side at work


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Most all of u
> View attachment 483423
> 
> View attachment 483422


I remember dressing up like that when I toured our nuclear pharmaceutical site.
You remind me of my brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here you go Rob.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

Blowing and snowing like crazy out there. Brrr I guess I’ll go eat breakfast with the old guys....


----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> Blowing and snowing like crazy out there. Brrr I guess I’ll go eat breakfast with the old guys....


My dad was a McDonald’s in the morning kind of guy. I’m just not there yet. 😃


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Enjoy your weekend. Did buy a new sawmill other day. It’s a 1/25 scale die cast metal model Lt40 hydraulic Wood Mizer just like the one we use.


----------



## Burkcarp1

MagicMarker said:


> My dad was a McDonald’s in the morning kind of guy. I’m just not there yet. 😃


I’m not talking about McDonald’s, sit down and talk for hrs restaurant


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Saturday and I’m going to Cabela’s for no real reason but I’m sure I will find something there I cannot live without


----------



## MagicMarker

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m not talking about McDonald’s, sit down and talk for hrs restaurant


Yeah, there’s not to many choices in this neck of the woods


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Saturday and I’m going to Cabela’s for no real reason but I’m sure I will find something there I cannot live without


Good morning y'all. BH, are you going to Alum Creek before or after Cabelas?


2022 Columbus Polar Plunge® for Special Olympics


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. BH, are you going to Alum Creek before or after Cabelas?
> 
> 
> 2022 Columbus Polar Plunge® for Special Olympics


Water is to warm now 🥶


----------



## 1basshunter

Just got home from cabela’s


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 483450
> Just got home from cabela’s


FWIW...Land Big Fish has a great sale goin on till midnight tomorrow night


----------



## 1basshunter

Cabela’s again today


----------



## Southernsaug

nice bunch of Christmas ornaments


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice Sunday morning with nothing going on today


----------



## 1basshunter

Only


----------



## 1basshunter

4


----------



## 1basshunter

3


----------



## 1basshunter

2


----------



## 1basshunter

1 got it


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Supposed to warm up today. Should be able to use the mini today. Somebody forgot to clean the mud from the tracks couple days ago and they’ve been frozen in not able to move. Enjoy your second half of the weekend


----------



## M R DUCKS

Dang it MM, I was trying to let it go natural….….
you had to show off your counting skills…
…good get !


----------



## MagicMarker

You got me confused with the one and only Bh 😃


----------



## M R DUCKS

You are so right, My apologies, I just figured he couldn’t count that high….


----------



## M R DUCKS

I lost focus after the “ Boobs” post ….


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. And I'm just late to the party.


----------



## M R DUCKS

That’s cause your…….wait for it……

Lazy….🙄


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> That’s cause your…….wait for it……
> 
> Lazy….🙄


As Popeye would say, I yam what I yam.


----------



## Lazy 8

Anybody watching any of the Daytona 500?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody watching any of the Daytona 500?


Yup...


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody watching any of the Daytona 500?


A little bit here and there...between doing stuff for work.


----------



## MagicMarker

Taping it. Gonna watch it in high speed after while


----------



## M R DUCKS

its already “ high speed”


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for someone today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna be a nice weather day out there. Enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for someone today


Good morning everybody. Why BH, are you off today or are you finally retiring?


----------



## Lazy 8

Boys, I just saw the forecast for tomorrow. Flood watch with 1 to 2 inches for tomorrow.
Make hay today while you can.


----------



## 1basshunter

Only 8 more days till the stop logs go back in on Buckeye


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Only 8 more days till the stop logs go back in on Buckeye


Crazy to think!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to rain some today but it’s better than the cold


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Only 7 more days till the stop logs go in on Buckeye


----------



## Moo Juice

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 483607


That looks more like a Taurus to me.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Rain, rain go away, it’s time to get out and play.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 483608


Great pic, BC.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m getting tired of this rain today


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I’m getting tired of this rain today


They predicted 1 to 2 and I believe it.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Picked up another toy awhile ago. 2013 Artic Cat 700 side by side. Doors, heater, power steering


----------



## Southernsaug

couldn't wait to get it dirty huh


----------



## MagicMarker

Southernsaug said:


> couldn't wait to get it dirty huh


Have to power wash it before I put it up for sale next week


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s not a Friday but it’s not a Monday either


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s hump day again. Looks to be dry today. Think I’ll go outside and build something


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I'm back to drinking coffee again. Although not as much as I did and it still doesn't taste the same. One cup a morning. (I know, pathetic isn't it)
Still doing the liquid nutrition also.
Snow and ice for tomorrow.
Great pic BC.


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. I'm back to drinking coffee again. Although not as much as I did and it still doesn't taste the same. One cup a morning. (I know, pathetic isn't it)
> Still doing the liquid nutrition also.
> Snow and ice for tomorrow.
> Great pic BC.


Tiny steps L8…you’re getting there…


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Hatchetman

deleted


----------



## Lazy 8

joekacz said:


> Tiny steps L8…you’re getting there…


That's what they tell me at the James. It takes time.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 483687


then the beancounters and politicians decided it was ok to divert road taxes collected on fuel and "infrastructure" funds to the general fund...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen nothing sucks more than thinking it’s Friday and then you find out it’s only Thursday morning


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like weather turning nasty later on. Make today as gooder as you can.


----------



## Southernsaug

That's a good poster Magic Marker. I grew up on a farm along Paint Creek and every free hour not doing farm work I was in the creek, in the woods or in the fields hunting or fishing. I also like looking for arrowheads. One day a friends mother was at the farm and I came drudging in from the creek all wet from seining Helgramites to sell to the bait shop. She asked my mother if it was smart to let a young kid be in that creek by himself all day. Mom, just grunted and said, "he's fine, he knows that creek as well as the fish in it". The woman looked at me and said, "sonny some day your gonna have to grow up and amount to something. No one is going to pay you to fish and play in a creek". Well her son became a druggy and I got paid to play with fish my whole career. As an adult I saw her one day and reminded her of that comment and told her point blank she was wrong, but thanks for the motivation. She humbly agreed she was wrong and we both laughed. I think if we could engage more kids in the outdoors we'd have a greater society.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lil' Rob

Saw this in our local paper...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Finally Friday!!!! Can’t wait to get the day over and start the weekend


----------



## 1basshunter

And on a side note Buckeye is all most at full pool


----------



## joekacz

Well...north of Rt.82 we got some slicker than grease ICE on the cars and trucks and bridge decks...don't be in a hurry and be careful walking out...Have a Safe Day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Slick and icy out here too. Heading to Indianapolis sport show this afternoon. Be the only one I got to this year. I’ll damn sure be ready for some boating and motorcycle weather soon


----------



## Lazy 8

Great memes and pic there BC. Here's another one...


----------



## Lazy 8

How about another?


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's Garhtr answering his front door...


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen Carman is taking me to a fishing Tackle sell in Canal Fulton today 😋and told me not to go overboard with buying stuff 🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday and it’s not raining or snowing. Get out and do something fun today


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's Garhtr answering his front door...


I don't mess around with those Muscovy ducks ! We had one try to breed every decoy we had out on the water one day and later my buddy went to get the boat and it fly into his back and nearly knocked him down  Took all I had to keep him from shooting it.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## 1basshunter

Just got done buying some more fishing stuff and saw 0utwest there!!!!! He was very hopeful picking out some lures for me


----------



## 1basshunter

Just some of the stuff


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 483852
> Just some of the stuff


yup you gonna sink the new boat with to much weight


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> yup you gonna sink the new boat with to much weight


It’s 0utwest fault I was only going to get one lure but he just kept putting more and more stuff in my basket and then he told me to just get it


----------



## joekacz

1basshunter said:


> It’s 0utwest fault I was only going to get one lure but he just kept putting more and more stuff in my basket and then he told me to just get it


I bet your arms killing you from all of that twisting that Outwest did to you…LOL LOL


----------



## 1basshunter

joekacz said:


> I bet your arms killing you from all of that twisting that Outwest did to you…LOL LOL


If my wife was not a doctor I would have to go to the hospital over all the twisting he did


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 483863
> 7


Good one Dave. They had a campaign about passwords where I worked. Posters here and there. One said, well, my password has been breached again. Guess I'll have to change my pets name again.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey guys. Check out the get together sticky anyone going by canton??


----------



## 0utwest

1basshunter said:


> It’s 0utwest fault I was only going to get one lure but he just kept putting more and more stuff in my basket and then he told me to just get it


Cmon basshunter its the least i could do ! Nice seeing you there and glad i could help  !


----------



## 1basshunter

It was nice seeing you there


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks to be a nice turn around on the weather. Get out and enjoy the 2nd half of you’re weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Looks to be a nice turn around on the weather. Get out and enjoy the 2nd half of you’re weekend
> View attachment 483881


Good morning y'all. I can't believe the forecast. March is coming in like a lamb.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen church is over now it’s time for fishing shows


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Screw the MLB! ITS ALMOST YOUTH BASEBALL TIME! And I can't wait. Already got in 2 early work outs with my son fielding/pitching/and hitting off the tee. 
Trying to really incorporate some proper technique to gain some extra power this spring! He's even more excited then me.
Unfortunately my daughter just does not wanna play softball this year. Sucks. But can't force her to like it. She'll join the swim team and keep playing basketball through the summer...


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

better air that throwin arm out real easy, don't want any elbow or shoulder problems!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ol' Whiskers said:


> better air that throwin arm out real easy, don't want any elbow or shoulder problems!


Extra power at the plate.
I do tell him to chuck it though! If you wanna throw hard you gotta practice throwing hard.
But we don't over do it. And he is well aware of no curve balls till the pubes sprout😂🤣....
Prolly should of mentioned he's been playing toss/long toss all winter. We sneak our gloves and a ball into basketball practice and throw and do glove work before he starts basketball.
His favorite overall position is shortstop. And he likes to hit to much to be a full time pitcher😂🤣...


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Monday morning and I’m not feeling it


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s a whole new week. Thinking bout getting the bike out and taking a good ride somewhere one day this week. It’s getting close. Get out and enjoy it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. We're gaining 2 1/2 minutes of daylight per day.


----------



## 1basshunter

They are putting in the stop logs in tomorrow morning at Buckeye


----------



## garhtr

Enjoy


----------



## ditchdigger

Good sign that spring is around the corner! Got my first Crocus starting to bloom!


----------



## garhtr

I took a little walk looking for sheds (no luck) but stumble across these .








It's coming !


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> View attachment 483998
> 
> Enjoy


Brings back some great memories.
Thanks for posting garhtr


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen they are putting in the stop logs in today at buckeye 👍 then going after some eyes and bass  And eventually I may even catch my first fish ever!!!!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## joekacz

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen they are putting in the stop logs in today at buckeye 👍 then going after some eyes and bass  And eventually I may even catch my first fish ever!!!!!!!


BH I gotta ask this question…what in the heck are “stop logs” ?…I live north of Rt.82 so I may have missed something in the Southern lingo…LOL


----------



## Southernsaug

This, the boards that block the water are called logs




https://www.flood-defenses.com/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_DBV_LV-TExte_cc1c9eb7bd.jpg


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## joekacz

Southernsaug said:


> This, the boards that block the water are called logs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flood-defenses.com/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_DBV_LV-TExte_cc1c9eb7bd.jpg


Thanks…


----------



## Moo Juice

joekacz said:


> BH I gotta ask this question…what in the heck are “stop logs” ?…I live north of Rt.82 so I may have missed something in the Southern lingo…LOL


I'll admit, I googled it. Looks like that's what they use to control the water level at the dam.


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> I'll admit, I googled it. Looks like that's what they use to control the water level at the dam.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is the derailer thread….. what are your feelings on this year for you farmers with the costs/lack of fertilizer. What’s the year going to look like ?


----------



## Moo Juice

Talked to one of our local co-op's the other day. They are not selling any fertilizer at this time due to the invasion. He promised when sales open back up everything will be at least 100 dollars a ton higher putting many fertilizers over 1000 dollars a ton. The crop insurance companies have already started that you better have fertilizer receipts or they may not pay claims for crop losses. I guarantee everyone will be using the bare minimums on the fertilizer side and many herbicides are unavailable or extremely over priced. Luckily I have a good manure supply but not enough to cover all our acres. We may see the old molboard plows coming out of retirement and have to resort to the old ways of doing things. I know a couple guys looking for cultivators. Fuel price is another kick in the teeth. It will be an interesting year to say the least. Bought two 20.8/38 tractor tires this week and had another fixed and filled with ballast. The bill will be around 5 grand.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Sorry to hear all that MJ. I had no idea.
Another great pic BC.


----------



## Lazy 8

I almost forgot, happy March 1st. March Madness will be here before you know it.
Also, is March coming in like a lamb???


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make it a good one


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Talked to one of our local co-op's the other day. They are not selling any fertilizer at this time due to the invasion. He promised when sales open back up everything will be at least 100 dollars a ton higher putting many fertilizers over 1000 dollars a ton. The crop insurance companies have already started that you better have fertilizer receipts or they may not pay claims for crop losses. I guarantee everyone will be using the bare minimums on the fertilizer side and many herbicides are unavailable or extremely over priced. Luckily I have a good manure supply but not enough to cover all our acres. We may see the old molboard plows coming out of retirement and have to resort to the old ways of doing things. I know a couple guys looking for cultivators. Fuel price is another kick in the teeth. It will be an interesting year to say the least. Bought two 20.8/38 tractor tires this week and had another fixed and filled with ballast. The bill will be around 5 grand.


Yikes! I figured it was going to be challenging for you guys. That sounds terrible. Of course some of this will be passed on to the consumers with price increases and supply issues I’m sure. Good luck!


----------



## G.lock

Lazy 8 said:


> I almost forgot, happy March 1st. March Madness will be here before you know it.
> Also, is March coming in like a lamb???


Real men don't limit their madness to just march


----------



## Lazy 8

Saw thIs CHEVY in the parking garage at the hospital. It reminds me of the 1949 3/4 ton we had as I was growing up. It was a flat bed, 5 window.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice day today I’m going to doctor’s Appointments all day long


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Good luck at doctors today Bh. Best day of the week, think I’ll get the bike out and take a ride up around Indian lake today. Got a lumber order cut yesterday and picked up four steers to start this years herd.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Good luck at doctors today Bh. Best day of the week, think I’ll get the bike out and take a ride up around Indian lake today. Got a lumber order cut yesterday and picked up four steers to start this years herd.
> View attachment 484097


Good morning y'all. Pure wisdom here, MM.
BH, good luck today brother.
I had my appt. yesterday. They put me on one of those body scan machines. It measures your body mass. The last time they did it I had lost about 50 some pounds. Half fat and half lean muscle. This time it shows I've lost a total of 75 pounds. The makeup of this last loss shows it all came from fat. I've stepped up my protein intake by drinking whey protein shakes, twice a day. That and lifting light weights. I'm still not eating solid foods. Zero appetite...zero taste buds. Imagine waking up everyday and not being hungry all day long...for 7 months.


----------



## MagicMarker

Brother caught a nice crappie out of the pond today


----------



## Lazy 8

This is weird.


----------



## 0utwest

Castallia fishing lottery is now open till March 31st and is $3.00 app. fee Not sure if it was posted elsewhere but wanted to make sure the group on here was informed . Great times for the youth if they get drawn ! Oh thats right its probably rigged too  !


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

0utwest said:


> Castallia fishing lottery is now open till March 31st and is $3.00 app. fee Not sure if it was posted elsewhere but wanted to make sure the group on here was informed . Great times for the youth if they get drawn ! Oh thats right its probably rigged too  !


Thanks for the heads up. I’ll be signing up for sure. That was fun.


----------



## M R DUCKS

0utwest said:


> Castallia fishing lottery is now open till March 31st and is $3.00 app. fee Not sure if it was posted elsewhere but wanted to make sure the group on here was informed . Great times for the youth if they get drawn ! Oh thats right its probably rigged too  !


just checked .,,., it’s cancelled,


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a not so great day today for me. But I hope you all have a better day today than yesterday


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Put 250+ miles on bike yesterday. Was a nice day to ride. Indian lake is looking good. Might try in two weeks. Think I’ll build a couple more Martin houses. They’ll be here before I know it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Today's gonna be a fantastic day.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday!!!!!! I’m going fishing today after work with bluegrasser and Jiggerman. I hope that you all have a great day and weekend


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Go get them Bh. Got a lumber order to get out today and an auction to go to tomorrow. Did get a couple Martin houses built yesterday. Not sure if gonna stain them or paint them white yet. Sliced up some ash thin instead of plywood for these.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> a couple Martin houses built yesterday


Look Fantastic !


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going be a great day today so get outside and in joy it


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Going to an auction today. Then not sure what this afternoon. So as Bh said get out and do something fun today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. They're calling for 78 degrees down here in Hillbillyville!
Saw this yesterday down here. Zoom in and read it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Getting ready to to take Carman for a steak lunch then I’m going fishing with Jiggerman yesterday after work fishing was dinks only for me I did see some nice one pulled in but not for me


----------



## 1basshunter

good evening gentlemen it was a nice day fishing today _with Ralf and Chris lot of dinks and I lost a really nice one at the bank 😡 _


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy the second half of your weekend


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be nice outside today so get off your butt and enjoy the day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. This time next week we'll lose an hour of sleep.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## ccc




----------



## fastwater

ccc said:


> View attachment 484359


Whoooaaa there cowboy!!!
We can't be done bein experts on the vaccine since they just requested an additional 22.5 billion simoleons in covid relief cause we're gonna run out of the vaccines about mid summer.


Biden seeks $10 billion for aid to Ukraine, $22.5 billion for COVID expenses


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a rainy day today but it’s not snowing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s a whole new week to do something or not do something so get out there and do something anyway


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. BH - did you hear about the 2 wildfires in the FL panhandle?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Found a vid of BH when he was a youngin taken on a Monday mornin goin to school:








4-Year-Old's Driveway Flop Perfectly Captures a 'Case of the Mondays'


A 4-year-old from Kansas, however, had such a serious case of the Mondays that he literally could not stand it...and flopped down on the driveway.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Found a vid of BH when he was a youngin taken on a Monday mornin goin to school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-Year-Old's Driveway Flop Perfectly Captures a 'Case of the Mondays'
> 
> 
> A 4-year-old from Kansas, however, had such a serious case of the Mondays that he literally could not stand it...and flopped down on the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mandatory.com


Fastie, you nailed him.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a Tuesday morning and that’s not much better than a Monday morning


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 484482


I lost your wife’s cell number. Can you give it to me again. I need to send her something.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Ground is still so soggy not sure what I’ll get done today. Probably go to sale barn and see what calves are bringing today


----------



## M R DUCKS

bobk said:


> I lost your wife’s cell number. Can you give it to me again. I need to send her something.


yeah, me too! I lost your wife’s cell number…. 
….don ‘t fall for it Buckcarp1


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I got big news. 








Bigfoot Festival coming to Hocking Hills this summer


The 2022 Hocking Hills Bigfoot Festival is taking place on Aug. 5 and 6 in downtown Logan, Ohio, which is located in Hocking Hills.




www.wlwt.com


----------



## Saugeyefisher

2nd chances!!!!! 
Why they can be so important!
Out of highschool fresh off my dad passing away in middleschool I was on an awful road. On my way to either jail or dead eventually. I got involved with prescription opiates,drank a lot,partied constantly. I ended up to a point of Stealing and lying to ones I loved. And ended up being severely addicted to the strongest of pain pills. 
This went on until I was in my early 20's. One day I got tired of it. My life was ran by pills. Everyday I spent trying to find and afford pills working 2 jobs just to keep up with my addiction. I finally told my mother who I lived with at the time. She helped me in so many ways to get out of it! I relapsed a couple times. Until I found out I was having a baby. In one year I went from never being in a relationship an being a junky to being married with a family. I found a way to stop relapsing. And stopped relapsing. 3 years later by the time my second child was born I had put myself in position to purchase my mother's house an put her out of a financial burden she no longer wanted. It helped me as well. But ultimately put money in my mother's pocket and got her out of a payment/commitment she could no longer keep her up with herself. And provided my family with a house by my mid 20's. 
Fast forward to the age of 37 and I still own my own house and am 10 yrs from paying it off. No credit card debt. 2 healthy beautiful kids. Branch manager of the same job I've held for 17 yrs. Baseball commissioner and coach for our local youth league. The best father I can be to those children. And a lovely wife of 13 yrs!!!! 
2nd chances mean sooooo much to me!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> 2nd chances!!!!!
> Why they can be so important!
> Out of highschool fresh off my dad passing away in middleschool I was on an awful road. On my way to either jail or dead eventually. I got involved with prescription opiates,drank a lot,partied constantly. I ended up to a point of Stealing and lying to ones I loved. And ended up being severely addicted to the strongest of pain pills.
> This went on until I was in my early 20's. One day I got tired of it. My life was ran by pills. Everyday I spent trying to find and afford pills working 2 jobs just to keep up with my addiction. I finally told my mother who I lived with at the time. She helped me in so many ways to get out of it! I relapsed a couple times. Until I found out I was having a baby. In one year I went from never being in a relationship an being a junky to being married with a family. I found a way to stop relapsing. And stopped relapsing. 3 years later by the time my second child was born I had put myself in position to purchase my mother's house an put her out of a financial burden she no longer wanted. It helped me as well. But ultimately put money in my mother's pocket and got her out of a payment/commitment she could no longer keep her up with herself. And provided my family with a house by my mid 20's.
> Fast forward to the age of 37 and I still own my own house and am 10 yrs from paying it off. No credit card debt. 2 healthy beautiful kids. Branch manager of the same job I've held for 17 yrs. Baseball commissioner and coach for our local youth league. The best father I can be to those children. And a lovely wife of 13 yrs!!!!
> 2nd chances mean sooooo much to me!!!!!


Congratulations SF! You've done well for yourself and your family.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> I got big news.


They should move that over to Chillicothe, Bigfoot has been heard and seen hanging around our place 
 especially when the Grandkids are here.
Have fun and enjoy !


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> They should move that over to Chillicothe, Bigfoot has been heard and seen hanging around our place
> especially when the Grandkids are here.
> Have fun and enjoy !


Ha! Pics or it never happened.


----------



## bobk

[QUOTE="garhtr said:


> They should move that over to Chillicothe, Bigfoot has been heard and seen hanging around our place
> especially when the Grandkids are here.
> Have fun and enjoy !


That’s a great idea. There’s nothing to see here in Hocking Hills.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> That’s a great idea. There’s nothing to see here in Hocking Hills.


Agree!!!
Move it to Chilli-town.
Like the vast majority of deer and coyote....studies have shown the Bigfoot populace for the most part has migrated out of the rural areas and into the more safe suburban areas thanks to the suburbanites no hunting policies.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Thanks so much for sharing! I know this will help and encourage someone who reads it! Our God is a God of second chances!


----------



## garhtr

fastwater said:


> Bigfoot populace for the most part has migrated out of the rural areas and into the more safe suburban areas


In fact Bigfoot is often hard to distinguish from some of the local Ross County suburbanites 
Anyone plan on attending BF fest ??
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## 1basshunter

Guys it’s not Bigfoot running around there!!!!! It’s just lazy 🤣


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> In fact Bigfoot is often hard to distinguish from some of the local Ross County suburbanites
> Anyone plan on attending BF fest ??
> Good luck and enjoy !


I’ve heard that the best way to tell the difference is that Bigfoot has a full set of teeth.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Guys it’s not Bigfoot running around there!!!!! It’s just lazy 🤣


Ha! Funny you should say that BH. They called my dad, Bigfoot where he worked due to the fact he wore 15EEE shoes. I wear 14EEE. I never did fill the old mans shoes.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Ha! Funny you should say that BH. They called my dad, Bigfoot where he worked due to the fact he wore 15EEE shoes. I wear 14EEE. I never did fill the old mans shoes.


Your still young and growing


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> difference is that Bigfoot has a full set of teeth


----------



## Southernsaug

As a resident of Ross County I don't know if I should be offended or not.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Your still young and growing


Bullcrap! I'm shrinking! Between arthritis and scoliosis I've lost almost 3 inches in height. But I think it mighta gone south.


----------



## MagicMarker

1957 is the year I was born


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy 8 said:


> Bullcrap! I'm shrinking! Between arthritis and scoliosis I've lost almost 3 inches in height. But I think it mighta gone south.


You might just make it to 15EEE yet! 😀


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s working Wednesday and I have a new Boss starting on the 21th. Are last one lasted 1day and the one before him quite the day before he started 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s working Wednesday and I have a new Boss starting on the 21th. Are last one lasted 1day and the one before him quite the day before he started 🤣🤣🤣


You must be a terrible employee.


----------



## bobk

Yuk!


----------



## Burkcarp1

I agree Bobk, I agree.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Snowing outside this morning. Doesn’t look like I’ll be riding the bike to the get together this year. ( will be in my wife’s car). Year’s ago ida put on snowmobile suit and rode anyway. Do something fun today


----------



## $diesel$

garhtr said:


> In fact Bigfoot is often hard to distinguish from some of the local Ross County suburbanites
> Anyone plan on attending BF fest ??
> Good luck and enjoy !


I've always wanted to go to one of those, Garhtr. Where is and when is it? 🙉


----------



## FOWL BRAWL




----------



## bobk

$diesel$ said:


> I've always wanted to go to one of those, Garhtr. Where is and when is it? 🙉








Hocking Hills Bigfoot Festival







www.explorehockinghills.com


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 484533
> 1957 is the year I was born


Yea MM, I liked the 57 but I LOVED the 55!


----------



## 0utwest

Me too Lazy like the double nickel in American Graffiti with Harrison Ford behind the wheel , Have to admit not a chevy guy but that 55 was bad A$$ !


----------



## Lazy 8

0utwest said:


> Me too Lazy like the double nickel in American Graffiti with Harrison Ford behind the wheel , Have to admit not a chevy guy but that 55 was bad A$$ !


Yesirebobtail!


----------



## Camo tow

Two Lane Blacktop


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m taking Carman out for a birthday dinner tonight so on the way home I’ll pick up some roses 🌹 her birthday is tomorrow but I’m going fishing 🎣 so I’m doing it tonight.. Gotta have priorities


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Running low on walnut boards in the barn so am going to saw up a couple walnut logs to restock. Make the most of you’re day.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I’m taking Carman out for a birthday dinner tonight so on the way home I’ll pick up some roses 🌹 her birthday is tomorrow but I’m going fishing 🎣 so I’m doing it tonight.. Gotta have priorities


Rob, that woman is definitely a keeper. The best one you ever "caught" in your lifetime.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Running low on walnut boards in the barn so am going to saw up a couple walnut logs to restock. Make the most of you’re day.
> View attachment 484607
> View attachment 484608


Sounds great MM. Keeping busy is the best thing you can do.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Too


----------



## M R DUCKS

Close


----------



## M R DUCKS

Not to


----------



## M R DUCKS

Try


----------



## M R DUCKS

bang!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ohio’s bald eagle population continues to rebound with now more than 800 nests


The state's Division of Wildlife now estimates there are 817 eagle nests throughout the state, with most of them a long a stretch of the Lake Erie shoreline.




www.cleveland.com


----------



## Saugeye Tom

M R DUCKS said:


> yeah, me too! I lost your wife’s cell number….
> ….don ‘t fall for it Buckcarp1


Give me the number again please
I hit delete on accident


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Give me the number again please
> I hit delete on accident


Stop it ST


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday and I’m going fishing 🎣 can’t wait to see all of you Saturday at the get together.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and














your Friday. Got some nice looking walnut cut yesterday.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood. White stuff falling from the sky tonight. Daylight savings time Saturday night.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a little cold outside today fishing last night was good 👍 saw bluegrasser and his son as I pulled up. He lost a nice one at the bank. I got 4 eyes and a shad


----------



## bobk

Finish a cup of coffee and then clean off the bird feeders first. The birds are hungry. Then the real work begins. Anyone want to shovel my 800ft driveway?👎


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Hope to see many of you later at the get together


----------



## MagicMarker

On a more serious note. Another driver I worked with for 35 years gave me heck for retiring at 62. He’s two years older than me. I told him I worked to live not lived to work. Couple days ago he had a stroke while making a delivery. Now he’s in hospital paralyzed on his left side unable to talk. Still think I made right decision


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Finish a cup of coffee and then clean off the bird feeders first. The birds are hungry. Then the real work begins. Anyone want to shovel my 800ft driveway?👎
> View attachment 484755


Looks about the same here Bob. 
A good 4-5" and still snowing.


Sorry to hear about your coworker MM.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> On a more serious note. Another driver I worked with for 35 years gave me heck for retiring at 62. He’s two years older than me. I told him I worked to live not lived to work. Couple days ago he had a stroke while making a delivery. Now he’s in hospital paralyzed on his left side unable to talk. Still think I made right decision


Sorry to read about your buddy. Hope he makes a full recovery. You never know with life.


----------



## Southernsaug

bobk said:


> Finish a cup of coffee and then clean off the bird feeders first. The birds are hungry. Then the real work begins. Anyone want to shovel my 800ft driveway?👎


I'll send the sun over to do it this afternoon.


----------



## bobk

Southernsaug said:


> I'll send the sun over to do it this afternoon.


It’s a bright one out there. Sunglasses are a must outside today. Thanks for loaning some sun.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL




----------



## 1basshunter

Well gentlemen it’s going to warm up tomorrow so after church I’m going back out to pester the fish 🎣


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 484796


That looks like my brother's car.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Still chilly out there. Get out and enjoy the rest of you’re weekend. Here’s a couple of my recent projects


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

I think that was DNC


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Still chilly out there. Get out and enjoy the rest of you’re weekend. Here’s a couple of my recent projects
> View attachment 484815
> View attachment 484816


His n hers?


Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 484817


Another great pic BC.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen fishing was Slow today only got 3 small eyes and a little perch


----------



## Moo Juice

Good looking wood working MM. Been doing some wood working myself. From this








To this








From this








To this


----------



## MagicMarker

Really looks good


----------



## fastwater

Looks awesome Moo Juice


----------



## Moo Juice

Thank you. First time doing something like this. I've learned that I hate sanding.


----------



## Lazy 8

Looking good moo.


----------



## Lazy 8

Going on 7:30 PM and it's not dark. 
Schweet.


----------



## Lazy 8

This would be the quietest race ever. Would they switch batteries at a pit stop?








NASCAR 'exploring' launch of electric racing series


NASCAR COO Steve O'Donnell said the sanctioning body is exploring the possibility of launching an exhibition series featuring all-electric cars.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## MagicMarker

That wood be the final straw for me and NASCAR


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> That wood be the final straw for me and NASCAR


Same here.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen this getting up on Monday morning sucks hope you all have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk




----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen this getting up on Monday morning sucks hope you all have a great day today


And to add a little pain. You’re an hour earlier


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Weather wise it’s gonna be a great week. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Burkcarp1

Osprey getting lunch


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today so get out there and have some fun


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another beautiful day. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Fantastic pic BC!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 484938


Naw, it’s Friday every day here 👍


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Naw, it’s Friday every day here 👍


I know sign language


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> I know sign language


Friday hasn't mattered since I graduated high school.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen today is going to Interesting at best we are putting up nets so The geese do not build nest in the courtyards of the school so we are putting them over a courtyard roof access to the courtyard then we are on squirrel removal


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen today is going to Interesting at best we are putting up nets so The geese do not build nest in the courtyards of the school so we are putting them over a courtyard roof access to the courtyard then we are on squirrel removal


Soooo...... what's the special in the cafeteria tomorrow?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s hump day for those working. Gonna go help a buddy put up a new deer blind on his place today. With the nice weather the neighbors have been giving my pond a workout. Get out and make the most of it


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Note to self. If your going to get a bigger active/athletic dog,be prepared for injuries.
Took our lab for a run/swim yesterday at a local pond. 
He's really good off leash,but his recall completely disappears when another dogs in sight. He gets soooo excited and thinks every dog is there to play with him. So when I see someone I'll throw his leash on until I figure out if they have a dog or not. 
I don't like it when strange dogs run up on me so I try to be as considerate as I can. 
So as we walked around a corner yester I spotted another leashed dog being walked. So I leash up bubba Gump so we can get past them. As we approach both dogs are lunging at each other tails a wagging when all of a sudden bubba's left back leg gave out on him an he started crying like I've never heard him cry. He walked circles around me until the there dog was out of site and then just layed down wanting babied. So I ran off an got the car why my wife sat with him an waited. When I got back it looked BAD. His back left leg was almost straight out to the side. But I didn't realize they could physically move their leg that way if needed. Lol I thought it was broke for sure. He tried to put weight on it to jump in the car an it gave out. So I lifted him in the car. 
Made the 5 minutes drive home and he jumped out of the car like nothing ever happen running to the backyard. I dry him off and he remembered he was hurt an started favoring the leg again. As soon as we get in he goes straight to his toys an wants to play. So I gave him some "calming treats" an put him in the crate for the night to force him to rest. Each time I took him out back for the restroom he was willing to put more an more weight on it after really babying it the first few steps. About the same this morning. And no swelling. He is sitting and laying on the bad side as well. Which he refused to do just after it happened. One thing about bubba Gump is he is a BIG BABY. He's scared of big trucks,scared of birds in our awning gutters,and can be skiddish. So his initial reaction to the injury didn't surprise us. Kind of like a kid hurting themselves. And it scared them more then hurting them. We're gonna give it the day and tonight forcing him to rest. If he still favors it tomorrow will take him in to check it out. Sounds like it could be a ccl(acl) sprain or tear. Considering he puts his weight on it I think he'll be fine. But gonna keep a close eye on it.
I've said it here before,but prior to have a dog 3 years ago I just didn't get it. An made fun of people who treat their dogs like kids. When I heard him yelp in pain yesterday my stomach started turning instantly. It felt as if my han child had gotten severally hurt. Couldn't sleep thinking about him last night. I will admit some of that comes from the financial burden of owning a dog. But the bigger majority of it was pure love for that animal! 
Lol damn dog!


----------



## Lazy 8

So sorry to hear about Bubba Gump. You will have to keep us updated on his condition and I think I can speak for all of us here that we'd love a pic of the big baby.


----------



## garhtr

Maybe just a leg cramp /Charlie horse ?
I had a big walker **** dog that got leg cramps on occasion. It was terrible watching him suffer through one and you could sometimes see a large knot on his leg, he would often favor his leg for an hour or two after an event. One nite after a particular bad cramp I left him in the dog box while we hunted a couple other dogs---- he tore the door off my brothers new box and got to the tree before we did  -- still limping.
Hope Bubba's fine and Good luck


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol the big baby and his honey eyes


----------



## Lil' Rob

Our dogs _are_ our babies...


----------



## MagicMarker

Got the stand in the air at my buddy’s


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry to hear about that Bobby hope your dog is better soon


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol the big baby and his honey eyes
> View attachment 484998


Man's BEST friend.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> Man's BEST friend.


You got that right... 
So he's doing pretty dang good tonight. Just let him out back and he sprinted to his corner where he chases the neighborhood critters to. Lmao for some reason he's fearless at night. But those birds trying to live in my enclosed gutters are quiet at night. 
He is still favoring his hurt leg when he turns. But he is walking and running with equal weight on both sides. 
I think he's gonna be fine. Gonna give it a couple days before we let him loose in the woods though. Make sure he's not favoring that leg at all. In the meantime he will drive us absolutely nuts with the extra coped up enery he's gonna have😂🤣..


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> You got that right...
> So he's doing pretty dang good tonight. Just let him out back and he sprinted to his corner where he chases the neighborhood critters to. Lmao for some reason he's fearless at night. But those birds trying to live in my enclosed gutters are quiet at night.
> He is still favoring his hurt leg when he turns. But he is walking and running with equal weight on both sides.
> I think he's gonna be fine. Gonna give it a couple days before we let him loose in the woods though. Make sure he's not favoring that leg at all. In the meantime he will drive us absolutely nuts with the extra coped up enery he's gonna have😂🤣..


That's great news!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for getting outside today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Think I’ll get the bike out for a ride today. Whatever you do today, make it fun


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 485040


All great memes y'all. BC, is that owltree camo?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m only working till 11 today the off to the lake house and start some fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Good luck at the lake. Sounds like rain later. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Couple adds from the past


----------



## Burkcarp1

The bearcat is wayyy more expensive in today’s world 😏


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Took 3 home for my neighbor and then the rest Was let go. Got 7 keeper size plus a few small ones mixed in. All by way of a vibe


----------



## Southernsaug

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Good luck at the lake. Sounds like rain later. Hope everyone has a great day.
> View attachment 485084


When I was big enough to reach the clutch and brake pedals I was expected to run a tractor and pull wagons, by 14 I was driving the grain truck, by 16 my brother and I only went to school until noon in planting and picking season. When I turned 18 I paid rent if I stayed home. When I went to college I worked and paid my own way. In my last quarter I ran out of money and asked Dad for help to finish, he said, " sure son come home Saturday and we'll take care of it". When I got home he had me drive us to the bank and we walked into the loan office and the loan officer said, I got your boy's loan ready to go just need you both to sign. He cosigned me a loan for $500.00. Yeah, I spent $60,000.00 on my daughter's college and she still has student loans....what's wrong with this picture today?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Get out and make the most of your weekend


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen fishing early morning was good fished the mouth of a canal using a big joshy green glow perch 2.75 and hopped it back to the boat all hits happened on the fall.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Spring arrives tomorrow. I'm going to start some seeds today.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay magic, it’s getting close to time for you to take your bicycle 🚴 over here and and do some fishing together


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Hay magic, it’s getting close to time for you to take your bicycle 🚴 over here and and do some fishing together


That’s what I’m thinking. It’ll be soon


----------



## MagicMarker

Pulled my boat out of the barn yesterday and hooked hose up to it. Both motors started right up and ran great. Might pull it to Indian next week and try it


----------



## Southernsaug

Hit a local Rural king today to pick up a couple garden items. Walked by the outdoors dept and they had tubs filled with lures for $5.00 -$7.00. yeah, I thought they'd just be the junk, but whoa baby....it was all rapala and storm and good lures. I bought shad raps, husky jerks, rattlin raps, minnows and most were $5.00. Even the finance minister gave me a variance on my spending limit. I don't know if they're all doing it or not, but you should check


----------



## PromiseKeeper

> A visiting Pastor was attending a men's breakfast in a Mississippi Farm
> County. He asked one of the impressive older farmers in attendance to say
> grace that morning. After all were seated, the older farmer
> began------"Lord, I hate buttermilk.
> 
> The Pastor opened one eye and wondered to himself where this was going.
> Then the farmer loudly proclaimed, "Lord, I hate lard."
> Now the Pastor was worried. However, without missing a beat, the farmer
> prayed on, "And Lord, you know I don't care much for raw white flour."
> 
> Just as the Pastor was ready to stand and stop everything, the farmer
> continued, "But Lord, when you mix 'em all together and bake 'em up, I do
> love fresh biscuits. So, Lord, when things come up we don't like, when life
> gets hard, when we just don't understand what you are sayin' to us, we just
> need to relax and wait 'till You are done mixin', and probably it will be
> somethin' even better than biscuits.
> Amen."
Click to expand...


----------



## fastwater

That's a good one PK.


----------



## Lazy 8

Amen PK, Amen.


----------



## 1basshunter

Fishing tonight was the best so far this year!!!! Fishing at the mouth of the creek at buckeye lake marina using a flicker shad good luck guys


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen going to church today then I’ve got to put a hot water tank in for a friend after that I’m taking Carman out to Texas of Brazil for dinner hope y’all have a great day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s a better weather day today. Enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker

Haven’t pushed St buttons lately. 😀


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Haven’t pushed St buttons lately. 😀
> View attachment 485190


If they stay polished and shiny the tow truck can spot them easier.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Spring has sprung.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hmm...


----------



## Lazy 8

Don't...


----------



## Lazy 8

Mind...


----------



## Lazy 8

If I do!


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Mr. Duck. I learned from the best.


----------



## Lazy 8

The #7 Buckeyes are getting ready to play #2 Villanova...now.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Love the polished ford


----------



## PromiseKeeper

its like lipstick on a pig


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a beautiful Monday morning so get out and do something fun today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna be best day of the week weather wise. Make it count


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> its like lipstick on a pig


----------



## Lazy 8

Here you go BH...


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Spring has sprung.
> View attachment 485209


 Yup, my ramps broke the surface yesterday!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 485286


Thanks BH! Caught in Burnsville Lake.








West Virginia Angler Smashes State Record With 51-Pound Muskie


The new West Virginia record muskie, caught by Luke King, is a giant at just over 55 inches long and 51 pounds. King released the fish.




www.fieldandstream.com


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Rain here this morning. Going to sale barn today to try and pick up couple more steers. They’ve been running bout 30 cents more than we paid last year. Make the most of you’re day


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Rain here this morning. Going to sale barn today to try and pick up couple more steers. They’ve been running bout 30 cents more than we paid last year. Make the most of you’re day
> View attachment 485315


Good morning y'all. MM, I agree with you.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good hump day gentlemen it’s looking like rain today so stay dry


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I’m tired of the rain too. If all you get today is lemons, just make lemonade


----------



## Moo Juice

I'm going to need a bigger pitcher.


----------



## fasteddy

HA, HA, HA.

I LOVE IT


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a long day today but I hope you guys have a great day


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s almost Friday again. Been fighting a cold and sore throat last couple days. It’s my annual spring thing usually lasts about a week and I’m good to go for the year. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Great meme MM. Great pic BC.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Think I still have socks like those somewhere!


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Think I still socks like those somewhere!


Tube socks.


----------



## Lazy 8

Amazing video of a 16 y/o driving a CHEVY truck when it gets flipped by a tornado. He drove away. 
Sidenote: He was actually racing a Ford truck and according to authorities, it has yet to be found. Which would you rather drive?


----------



## $diesel$

That has to be photo shopped, no Chevy could take that. hahahahaha


----------



## 1basshunter

Lil' Rob said:


> Think I still have socks like those somewhere!


You would


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday and I’m going fishing after work today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

And my day has started


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got several things on my to do list today. An auction tomorrow. Get out and make it a great one


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> That has to be photo shopped, no Chevy could take that. hahahahaha


No photoshop. All real. You gotta believe.
I don't see Tom chiming in.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

BH, Is that a new water feature?


----------



## 1basshunter

Ol' Whiskers said:


> BH, Is that a new water feature?


It was for the night


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Great meme MM. Great pic BC.
> View attachment 485402


Looks like me n my brother


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Looks like me n my brother
> View attachment 485541


And you look like my brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

Where's everybody at?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice cold day today but it’s still better than work


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy 8 said:


> Where's everybody at?
> View attachment 485567


I was avoiding….never mind,
I ‘m gonna get some more coffee !


----------



## fastwater

M R DUCKS said:


> I was avoiding….never mind,
> I ‘m gonna get some more coffee !



Afternoon all...


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> No photoshop. All real. You gotta believe.
> I don't see Tom chiming in.


The Ford was out front, out ran the tornado....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Second half this weekend gonna end same as beginning. Cold and windy. Do the best you can today


----------



## bobk

Send them my way MM. I got the fence down but the posts are still in the ground.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen church is over and I plan on watching fishing shows for the day


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today for sleeping in. I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks to be a nice weather day. Think I’ll go haul a load of gravel for the driveway. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Great pic BC. Great meme MM. Who doesn't love Ernest T?


----------



## fasteddy

Lazy8 you beat me to it. Thanks mm, Ernest t pic and caption gave me the attitude adjustment I needed this Monday morning. Can't stop smiling and chuckling.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## Burkcarp1

For you BH


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to sale barn today. Still need a few more steers. If warm enough tomorrow morning gonna head to Brookville flea market. Get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good last morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good last morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today


You ain't a leaving us, are you?


----------



## MagicMarker

For Bh.


----------



## MagicMarker

For the rest of you


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> You ain't a leaving us, are you?


No I’m getting ready for a big surgery soon that’s all I may be gone for a little bit


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> I’m getting ready for a big surgery soon


Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> No I’m getting ready for a big surgery soon that’s all I may be gone for a little bit


Is it risky? Are you alright?


----------



## MagicMarker

Take care and remember you owe me a fishing trip 😀


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Take care and remember you owe me a fishing trip 😀


We are going fishing together in a few weeks just as soon as I can


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Is it risky? Are you alright?


Yea a little risky but I’m in very good hands


----------



## MagicMarker

Just got home from a quick trip to Pataskala to pick up an industrial size 20” wood planer that was posted on Craig’s List today.







This should really speed up our projects


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Yea a little risky but I’m in very good hands


Is Carmen your surgeon?


----------



## Lil' Rob

MagicMarker said:


> Just got home from a quick trip to Pataskala to pick up an industrial size 20” wood planer that was posted on Craig’s List today.
> View attachment 485747
> This should really speed up our projects


Nice. My neighbor makes a few cutting boards here and there and only has a 12"...got my son a bit interested...he's done two...borrowing the neighbors planer...told both of them they need a wider one...as I want a nice cutting board that's bigger than 12". I might have to start looking for something .


----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter said:


> No I’m getting ready for a big surgery soon that’s all I may be gone for a little bit


good luck, 1BH.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be doctors appointment’s all day long today. Lazy my wife Carman pick the surgeon to do it 👍


----------



## $diesel$

Lil' Rob said:


> Nice. My neighbor makes a few cutting boards here and there and only has a 12"...got my son a bit interested...he's done two...borrowing the neighbors planer...told both of them they need a wider one...as I want a nice cutting board that's bigger than 12". I might have to start looking for something .


If worse come to worse, Rob, i can make you any size you want, just let me know.
I'm always ready to help you guys out, cuz you guys always help me out.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Best of luck to you Bh. Warm and windy today. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## Lazy 8

Praying for you, BH.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 485791


Amen Brother Dan.


----------



## Lil' Rob

$diesel$ said:


> If worse come to worse, Rob, i can make you any size you want, just let me know.
> I'm always ready to help you guys out, cuz you guys always help me out.


Certainly appreciate the offer...while I'd like a wider board, I don't necessarily need it . My hope is that we'll find a way to make it, and my son will actually make...which will make it all that more special and memorable anytime we use. As is, for the one he did make for us, anytime we're doing something that needs a board, he insists on using the one he made.


----------



## Lil' Rob

1basshunter said:


> Yea a little risky but I’m in very good hands


As long as you have faith in your choice...all will be good to go for you...sometimes some of these things are partially mental...need a good attitude about the whole thing going in.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lil' Rob said:


> Certainly appreciate the offer...while I'd like a wider board, I don't necessarily need it . My hope is that we'll find a way to make it, and my son will actually make...which will make it all that more special and memorable anytime we use. As is, for the one he did make for us, anytime we're doing something that needs a board, he insists on using the one he made.


We made some wide ones by gluing a couple 12” ones together then using a hand plane on the joints then sanding. Came out well.


----------



## Lil' Rob

MagicMarker said:


> We made some wide ones by gluing a couple 12” ones together then using a hand plane on the joints then sanding. Came out well.


Sounds like a good resolution...thanks.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Thoughts your way 1 BH !


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a a great day for sleeping in but work calls


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Man what a windy night. Still blowing this morning. Looked out towards the pond and the lighthouse and covered bridge were still standing. Do what you can today.


----------



## fasteddy

Thanks, MM.
Couple more good ones!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

mo


----------



## Lazy 8

29,396


----------



## Lazy 8

29,397


----------



## Lazy 8

29,398


----------



## Lazy 8

29,399


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Misdirection

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 485832
> mo


We used to buy our beer and take it fishing when we were teens. Where there is a will, there is a way!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS

Dammmmmit Lazy,
….I mean congrats, 👏👏👏,
i ‘ve been sleeping ‘ lately!


----------



## MagicMarker

Congratulations Lazy


----------



## 1basshunter

Good job lazy


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody. Mr. Duck taught me well.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I did something I never thought I'd do. After tons of research I placed an order on one of these babies. It's supposed to get 40 mpg so it was a no brainer. I expect to catch heck for it but I don't care. I guess I deserve it. I'm so excited I can't even sleep.
It looks like this one...the Maverick.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. I did something I never thought I'd do. After tons of research I placed an order on one of these babies. It's supposed to get 40 mpg so it was a no brainer. I expect to catch heck for it but I don't care. I guess I deserve it. I'm so excited I can't even sleep.
> It looks like this one...the Maverick.
> View attachment 485865


On the bright side....at least you are kinda centrally located so when you break down someone here on OGF won't have that far to travel to come get ya.
Congrats to ya lazy...you DO deserve it.


----------



## Southernsaug

Your up late Lazy, can't sleep thinking about that truck huh. I'd have nightmares too if I ordered a Ford


----------



## bobk

Southernsaug said:


> Your up late Lazy, can't sleep thinking about that truck huh. I'd have nightmares too if I ordered a Ford


That thing won’t haul more than one sheep at a time either. Guess that’s all ya need though.


----------



## bobk

Today is April 1st though. Right Lazy?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lazy YOU JUST CAME TO THE DARK SIDE!!! the REST OF YOU....i CANT FIND MY DONKEY PICS


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> lazy YOU JUST CAME TO THE DARK SIDE!!! the REST OF YOU....i CANT FIND MY DONKEY PICS


Did you check next to your pillow?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Congratulations Lazy. For the record this is the only Ford I own, but then again inherented it. Get out and enjoy April fools day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Today is April 1st though. Right Lazy?


BINGO! YES IT IS! Bob, you one smart mofo. You saw right thru me! I'd ride my bike before I bought a Ford. Yuck! 
I'm sorry y'all, the devil made me do it. I got up last night to pee.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Congratulations Lazy. For the record this is the only Ford I own, but then again inherented it. Get out and enjoy April fools day.
> View attachment 485870


Ford, Chevy or Dodge, that's a sweet looking truck.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Did you check next to your pillow?


This is hilarious! Ha!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> BINGO! YES IT IS! Bob, you one smart mofo. You saw right thru me! I'd ride my bike before I bought a Ford. Yuck!
> I'm sorry y'all, the devil made me do it. I got up last night to pee.


Lol, so you thought about a ford while taking a leak. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it’s Friday and I’m glad to get ready to start the weekend now


----------



## $diesel$

WOW, alot of haters on here. I wouldn't trade my 150 for all the chevy's on here.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Caught roho sneaking home..


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> WOW, alot of haters on here. I wouldn't trade my 150 for all the chevy's on here.


You need to ease up on that Tommy koolaid.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Did you check next to your pillow?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Was going to Urbana flea market this morning but with it still being so cold out am going to pass. Couple trees blew over in neighbors yard probably should go help clean them up instead. Anyway get out and make the most of it


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 485903
> 
> Caught roho sneaking home..


Back in the day...have seen Roho...and his owner sneaking home looking the same way.
Remember one particular Friday night years ago...we lit out on the bike for an evening ride to get some much needed mental therapy.
Two states...and a lot of miles in between...got back the following Tuesday. 
Neither Roho nor his owner had many feathers left after that one.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Pretty cool MM.
Fastwawa, you mean, back in the good ol days? 
BC, that's one dedicated mommy.
BH, this one's for you.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Thank lazy I do like Biscuits and gravy


----------



## 1basshunter

Well I had my surgery yesterday and I’m going to have to take it easy for a few days but feeling good 😊 after next week Carmen and are going to Florida so I can do some fishing then back to Ohio and then calling Dan over to do some buckeye lake fishing so get ready MM


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Well I had my surgery yesterday and I’m going to have to take it easy for a few days but feeling good 😊 after next week Carmen and are going to Florida so I can do some fishing then back to Ohio and then calling Dan over to do some buckeye lake fishing so get ready MM


I'm glad all went well. Will you be singing tenor this Sunday?


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Well I had my surgery yesterday and I’m going to have to take it easy for a few days but feeling good 😊 after next week Carmen and are going to Florida so I can do some fishing then back to Ohio and then calling Dan over to do some buckeye lake fishing so get ready MM


Sounds like everything went well....answered prayers!
Rest easy and heal well BH.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning. Enjoy your second half of the weekend. Glad to hear your on the mend BH.


----------



## Lazy 8

BH, all jokes aside, good to all went well. Catch a redfish for me.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen church is over now it’s going to be fishing shows for the rest of the day


----------



## 1basshunter

My wife just got home from shopping and got me a few things 👍the funny thing is that she asked me to stop buying so much fishing stuff 🤪


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 486060


I have a patent on that highly ingenious invention and that car has been in a secured, top secret location.
How the heck did you get that photo?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> I have a patent on that highly ingenious invention and that car has been in a secured, top secret location.
> How the heck did you get that photo?


We’re you snooping around?🤔


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> We’re you snooping around?🤔


Had Roho on guard duty watchin that car keepin my ingenious invention top secret. And noooobody gets past Roho when he's on guard duty.
You musta got that pic of the car the same time you got that pic of him sneakin back in after hard night.
Reckon I'll have to talk to ole Roho about sherkin his duties whilst on guard duty. 
Might ought'a stop by and pick a bucket of KFC and splain to him what's gonna happen next time he leaves his post for a night out with the hens.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great Monday morning for someone


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Hatchetman

Morning everyone, headin into town for my rehab session....Have a good day....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks to be a rainy week again. Do what yo can this week


----------



## fasteddy

Thanks mm


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 486073


Perfect!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter said:


> Thank lazy I do like Biscuits and gravy


Have you ever tried it with Italian sausage?
Thats about the only way i make it any more.

Glad everything went well for ya, BH. God bless.


----------



## 1basshunter

Yes I have and it’s good!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 486059
> My wife just got home from shopping and got me a few things 👍the funny thing is that she asked me to stop buying so much fishing stuff 🤪


Great woman


----------



## Lazy 8

Kansas vs North Carolina @ 2120 tonight. I really don't care who wins, I just wanna see a good game.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 486099


That’s just wrong!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

$diesel$ said:


> WOW, alot of haters on here. I wouldn't trade my 150 for all the chevy's on here.


I have a good friend that defines a REAL truck as one that has these 3 requirements.... rain gutters, vent windows, and a dimmer switch on the floor! I cant argue with that!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for someone else and have a good day


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sup!
aka good morning


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to the sale barn today. Still looking for more steers. Got the yard all picked up, looks like I’ll be mowing pretty soon. I what you can today


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Headed to the sale barn today. Still looking for more steers. Got the yard all picked up, looks like I’ll be mowing pretty soon. I what you can today
> View attachment 486136


Mowing is a cuss word. I’m dreading that starting. Have on a list for the week to change the oil and sharpen the blades on the mowers and tractor. Yippee.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Mowing is a cuss word. I’m dreading that starting. Have on a list for the week to change the oil and sharpen the blades on the mowers and tractor. Yippee.


I love mowing, if you would be a little closer, I would volunteer.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> I love mowing, if you would be a little closer, I would volunteer.


Well move then!!! 😁


----------



## MagicMarker

We use two 60” zero turns and one 72” to mow ours. With all three running takes about an hour


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> We use two 60” zero turns and one 72” to mow ours. With all three running takes about an hour


No go on the zero turn here. Some of the mowing has to be done in 4wd with all our hills. Zero turn would end up in the pond. They sure are fast though. Salesman brought out a zero turn claiming it would be fine. He never got it off the trailer.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Well move then!!! 😁


Brother, I would consider it but, it wou be a long way from the walleyes..


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I love mowing also. I love the smell of fresh cut grass and wood. 
Years ago I got the wife on our riding mower with no blades running and in first gear. After she got comfortable with that, she got second gear. Then up and down the hill. This was in WV. Eventually she tackled the hill. Now she can open the shed, check the oil in the rider and push mower, gas them up and mow the acre. She can't manhandle the Echo weed wacker but I'll take care of that. 
I think the key to all this is she wanted to learn.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> We use two 60” zero turns and one 72” to mow ours. With all three running takes about an hour


Sounds like you need a little more fence and a few more steers.


----------



## Moo Juice

bobk said:


> No go on the zero turn here. Some of the mowing has to be done in 4wd with all our hills. Zero turn would end up in the pond. They sure are fast though. Salesman brought out a zero turn claiming it would be fine. He never got it off the trailer.


That's how I got my zero turn. Guy traded it in cause he couldn't keep it out of the pond. Traded for a 4 by4 Steiner.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## M R DUCKS

Buckcarp1….free mowers, just get more !


----------



## Burkcarp1

Would this work Bob?


----------



## Lazy 8

Is that EZ holding the push mower?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. I love mowing also. I love the smell of fresh cut grass and wood.
> Years ago I got the wife on our riding mower with no blades running and in first gear. After she got comfortable with that, she got second gear. Then up and down the hill. This was in WV. Eventually she tackled the hill. Now she can open the shed, check the oil in the rider and push mower, gas them up and mow the acre. She can't manhandle the Echo weed wacker but I'll take care of that.
> I think the key to all this is she wanted to learn.


Ive gotten slack before because my wife will mow for me every once in a while. Lol they just jealous! 
She helps me get stuff done during the week so we can do the things we want on the weekends. And vise versa.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ive gotten slack before because my wife will mow for me every once in a while. Lol they just jealous!
> She helps me get stuff done during the week so we can do the things we want on the weekends. And vise versa.


Yea, normally I ride and she trims with the push. Then I weedeat. She'll come after and make a clean sweep.
I do actually love to ride. I have my beats headphones hooked up to my MP3 and blasting out some Led or some Deep Purple or some Nugent.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I've mowed 2 times already


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> I've mowed 2 times already


So


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> I've mowed 2 times already


You’re a go getter! 👍


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> So


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 486149
> 
> Would this work Bob?


As long as it’s not me on that fancy contraption


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> I've mowed 2 times already


Slacker


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 486175


When’s that damn horse going to die? At least turn around.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I have more


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have more
> [/QUOTE
> Oh joy. 😃


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have more


You should try using them from time to time 😂


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning you bunches of angel’s I hope you have a great day today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Waiting on my brother to get here. We’re headed to Indian lake this morning in the fog. Thought we’d fish till the rain runs us off. Try and do something fun today.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I've mowed 2 times already


Wifes already nagging me about the lawn but I absolutely refuse to mow until this weather turns around, raining now and possible "frost" later in the week-‐- humbug !
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Wifes already nagging me about the lawn but I absolutely refuse to mow until this weather turns around, raining now and possible "frost" later in the week-‐- humbug !
> Good luck and enjoy !


Excellent plan. I agree.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## M R DUCKS

internet keeps going in and out


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## M R DUCKS

Bird alert!


----------



## M R DUCKS

There he is


----------



## M R DUCKS

Snipe!


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Snipe!


How sweet it is!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'm gonna get 30000


----------



## M R DUCKS

I’ll try to leave that one for Lazy, he started this mess. 🙃


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm gonna get 30000


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> I’ll try to leave that one for Lazy, he started this mess. 🙃


----------



## MagicMarker

I don’t think so. There’s getting to be a lot of retired guys on here now just waiting for a crack at it


----------



## Lil' Rob

Leave it for Lazy...


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Leave it for Lazy...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a good day for fishing 🎣 so if you retired guys have time go for it


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna run over to the farm and listen for gobbles then head to st Henry for their citywide garage sales. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Southernsaug

I remember shooting a window out of the barn and my dad taking my BB gun and telling me he threw it in the wood furnace.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I have a doctor's appt. this morning. Something is poking out of the hole it my belly beside the feeding tube. It might be my guts.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck n God bless Lazy-- hoping n praying for the best


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good luck Lazy!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i can MAKE SURE i get 30k 😂


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good luck lazy


----------



## MagicMarker

Pulling for you Lazy


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody for the well wishes. It turned out to be nothing more than excess granular tissue. Doc said it was basically my body trying to heal the hole in my gut. She treated it with silver nitrate and said it will basically die and fall off. 
Now...about that 30,000th post....


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks everybody for the well wishes. It turned out to be nothing more than excess granular tissue. Doc said it was basically my body trying to heal the hole in my gut. She treated it with silver nitrate and said it will basically die and fall off.
> Now...about that 30,000th post....


It’s looking like a lot of eyes are watching it closely 👀


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 486281


I knew it.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I knew it.
> View attachment 486290


I have no comment and I plead the 5th.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Silly Ford couldn't climb over the watermelons


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Silly Ford couldn't climb over the watermelons


I have no comment and I plead the 5th.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Finally Friday 😊


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## $diesel$

You got this, brother


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Didn’t get a truck full of stuff at the garage sales yesterday but did get a trailer load of paddle boats to bring home to resale. Two four passenger and one two passenger heavy duty resort type boats. Gonna test them on the pond and then put up for sale.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 486303



Beautiful pic, BC.
MM, you never cease to amaze.
And for me, what a difference a day makes. I would of bet 50 bucks that was my guts hanging out.


----------



## Hatchetman

bobk said:


> I knew it.
> View attachment 486290



Ya, but the chevy wouldn't have made it past the watermelons....


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> Ya, but the chevy wouldn't have made it past the watermelons....


I have no comment and........


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again
Went down to Lem in West Chester yesterday afternoon and picked up a new #32 Lem Big Bite meat grinder to replace my #12. (Which is for sale now). Leaving in a few minutes for a free pancakes and sausage breakfast at a customer appreciation day at a local feed store. Hope everyone has a nice weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

Better when it’s free. 😀


----------



## Moo Juice

Thanks for showing us how to draw nice Hooters, MM.


----------



## bobk

Hatchetman said:


> Ya, but the chevy wouldn't have made it past the watermelons....


Chevy owners don’t shop at Walmart 😁


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. It's snowing here in central OH. Great memes and pics guys. I especially liked the flapjacks and sausage. While things like that look good to me, in reality I'd maybe eat about a 1/4 of one and be full. If that much. I think my stomach has shrunk way down. But I'm alive!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen I just got done putting together my new Weber grill they are a pain in the butt to put together 🤪


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Better weather day today. Get out and do something 👍


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## fastwater

Hey...first it was a pic of my ingenious, top secret windshield wiper invention.
Now you gotta pic that was taken in my house...of my feet...in my cowboy boots!!!
What da sam hill is goin on here...


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Hey...first it was a pic of my ingenious, top secret windshield wiper invention.
> Now you gotta pic that was taken in my house...of my feet...in my cowboy boots!!!
> What da sam hill is goin on here...


He stole yer boots!


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> He stole yer boots!


Must have.
I had em on the front porch.
Don't s'pose he's liken to another fellar that used to be on here that helped himself to the grub hub meals that were left on the neighbor's front porch do ya?


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Must have.
> I had em on the front porch.
> Don't s'pose he's liken another fellar that used to be on here that helped himself to the grub hub meals that were left on the neighbor's front porch do ya?


Ummmmmmm... could be.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Hey...first it was a pic of my ingenious, top secret windshield wiper invention.
> Now you gotta pic that was taken in my house...of my feet...in my cowboy boots!!!
> What da sam hill is goin on here...


I love yer Dog, he’s a good puppy…😁And roho was sleeping..


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I are done with church and getting ready to go to Florida Tuesday😊I’m going to take a charter fishing boat out for grouper in Destin Florida and I plan on working it with a GPS for future references for me🤪


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I are done with church and getting ready to go to Florida Tuesday😊I’m going to take a charter fishing boat out for grouper in Destin Florida and I plan on working it with a GPS for future references for me🤪


That was a no, no on the charter we went on.


----------



## nixmkt

fastwater said:


> Hey...first it was a pic of my ingenious, top secret windshield wiper invention.
> Now you gotta pic that was taken in my house...of my feet...in my cowboy boots!!!
> What da sam hill is goin on here...





bobk said:


> He stole yer boots!


Doubtful anyone would steal those.  More likely its time to start locking your door!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Grass a g a I n







99


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> That was a no, no on the charter we went on.


Big deal how are they going to know I’m just texting pictures to friends


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Big deal how are they going to know I’m just texting pictures to friends


They probably won't know. Our captain just asked that we don't do it because he said he put a lot of time and effort into finding those spots and that's how he made his livelyhood, that's all.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Saugeye Tom said:


> Grass a g a I n
> View attachment 486472
> 99


Looks good.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s my Friday after work today I’m going to be on vacation


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s my Friday after work today I’m going to be on vacation


Enjoy your vacation. Just got off a week vacation. Mondays suck again for a little longer.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Enjoy your vacation Bh. Bob you’ll soon have a permanent one, enjoy it too. Rest of you hope you all have a good week.


----------



## MagicMarker

Another one ready for delivery


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Looking good MM!
I woke this morning with a sore throat and a 101 temp. I feel like crap.


----------



## Southernsaug

Sorry to hear that Lazy, hope you feel better.

Feeling kind of down in the dumps myself. I sold my boat today. With the economy and my local lakes fishing being bad the last three years I just decided the best financial move was sell while the market was hot. I still got my little semi-vee with a 7.5 Hp to put out in. Maybe I'll find me a cheaper 14 footer or so just to fish from. decided that someone else could enjoy the nice deep vee.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Bprice1031

Morning


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m getting ready for Florida today can’t wait to get there


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Have a safe and wonderful trip Bh. If there’s no pictures it didn’t happen. 😀. Everyone else get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I'm off for a covid test today. BH, enjoy yourself.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. I'm off for a covid test today. BH, enjoy yourself.


Negative thoughts


----------



## Lazy 8

My throat is red and inflamed. I have Lymphodema which cause excess inflammation in my neck but this is different yesteyat bedtime my temp was 102.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to the farm to listen for gobbles. Not sure what else will get done till rain gets here.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I got my results back and I do not have covid. Now to figure out what flared up the Lymphodema in my neck.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, Florida is terrible the weather is 78° right now high of 81° And sunshine with more sunshine


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, Florida is terrible the weather is 78° right now high of 81° And sunshine with more sunshine


When I lived in Clearwater I quickly learned the best time to fish intercoastal was during an incoming high tide. Might not happen until the evening. I'd go to the bait store and buy 3 dozen live shrimp and 1/2 pound of frozen squid.
Most everything down there loves live shrimp. I caught redfish, flounder, sail cats, sea bass, sheephead, and one time a four foot nurse shark. The shark was when I was fishing off Big Pier 60 in Clearwater.
Pin fish is another good bait.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, Florida is terrible the weather is 78° right now high of 81° And sunshine with more sunshine


You need to go pee up a rope..


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> Florida is terrible the weather is 78° right now high of 81° And sunshine with more sunshine




Have fun n enjoy that sunshine !


----------



## Lazy 8

BH - you might have some bad weather blow through western FL tonight. Keep an eye out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, Florida is terrible the weather is 78° right now high of 81° And sunshine with more sunshine


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s sunshine and beautiful today in Florida I’m going fishing today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Wet and windy overnight. Go catch a bunch Bh. Gonna take a couple days here to dry out enough to even get mowers out.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. MM, you nailed tehe weather. I think we all need a road trip down to Destin.  I call shotgun!


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's my wallpaper.


----------



## MagicMarker

Guy I went to school with caught this one a few minutes ago out here in the pond


----------



## 1basshunter

7’6” Hammerhead shark plus a 60 inch mahi-mahi


----------



## Lil' Rob

Good eatin' fish.


----------



## Lazy 8

Very nice. Where da group- pa?


----------



## M R DUCKS

1Basshunter, that hammer head is giving you the eye!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy, can’t call it a nite when it’s so close?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Ok, ok it’s officially tomorrow,
so….


----------



## M R DUCKS

Even that old banned guy from Indiana could count to 2


----------



## M R DUCKS

1


----------



## M R DUCKS

Good morning


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## kycreek

Heading out crappie fishing as soon as this cup of coffee is gone.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Friday again. With the wind it’s drying out. Might have to mow yard soon. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen going back out fishing today with my Neighbor he is a fishing guide that is showing me some spots to find fish 🐠


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Good morning


Good catch Mr. Duck! I was checking out the inside of my eyelids when you sniped it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. 
Good luck MM!
BC, that almost looks like you took that beautiful pic from your backyard.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy your weekend. I’m going to an auction today.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Great cane MM! Calling for frost tonight. Might want to cover up anything that could get bit. I have some hostas out front I might throw a cover over. 
I saved some flannel sheets that I cut up just for this reason.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Great cane MM! Calling for frost tonight. Might want to cover up anything that could get bit. I have some hostas out front I might throw a cover over.
> I saved some flannel sheets that I cut up just for this reason.


Oh great. Right when the magnolia is ready to pop.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

and my asparagus is up about 3 inches.... that magnolia is gonna be beautiful Bob!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I are home today and getting ready for Easter


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Dan don’t forget about this Saturday coming up what time do you think you can be at the lake house?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Hay Dan don’t forget about this Saturday coming up what time do you think you can be at the lake house?


You guys hunting turkey at the lake house? Opening day.


----------



## 1basshunter

Yes for water turkeys


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Hay Dan don’t forget about this Saturday coming up what time do you think you can be at the lake house?


Looks like an hour forty five ride. 730? Or you want me there sooner?


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> You guys hunting turkey at the lake house? Opening day.


Son will have Turkey detail at the farm


----------



## 1basshunter

Whatever time you get there will be fine


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Whatever time you get there will be fine


I’ll give you a call Friday evening. If I set cruise on the bike bout 78 I should make pretty good time 😀


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Happy Easter. Get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Southernsaug

He's has risen and he is alive...anyone who believes on Jesus Christ will be saved. he died for us the least we can do is set aside a day to remember - he died for us


----------



## Moo Juice

Southernsaug said:


> He's has risen and he is alive...anyone who believes on Jesus Christ will be saved. he died for us the least we can do is set aside a day to remember - he died for us


He has risen, indeed!


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy Easter everyone. Praise our Lord, Jesus Christ!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen church is over for the day I wish y’all a happy Easter


----------



## Lil' Rob

Happy Easter guys!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

This poor doggo. Reminds me of Lil Pup.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> This poor doggo. Reminds me of Lil Pup.


Love it lazy that is a good one


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> This poor doggo. Reminds me of Lil Pup.


Thought that was really cool lazy.
Showed it to lil puppy and got this response:


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Thought that was really cool lazy.
> Showed it to lil puppy and got this response:
> View attachment 486869


It looks like you might of interrupted nap time.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Anyone heard from slimdaddy45


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a rainy day but at least I’m not doing the work today got to get my dogs out of jail… my wife calls it the doggie hotel


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Slow day today then busy the rest of the week. Livestock auction tomorrow, auction Wednesday, Minster citywide garage sales Thursday, auction Friday then Buckeye lake Saturday


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. It's going to feel like summer this weekend.


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. It's going to feel like summer this weekend.
> View attachment 486909


And winter now.....


----------



## garhtr

Hatchetman said:


> And winter now.....


Yep ! It's snowing on me now 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Lazy 8

Don't forget today is the last day to file your Federal Income Taxes.


----------



## garhtr

Federal What ????
I thought the was Gov't was passing out money not collecting it  
Good luck !


----------



## kycreek

Brrr... It's cold in the Ohio valley. Good day to spend in the basement potting up tomato plants. Pics forthcoming.


----------



## mrb1

Near white out conditions in the Southwestern part currently. There is a large patch of woods in that field just across the road. Good thing I mowed Saturday


----------



## 1basshunter

garhtr said:


> Federal What ????
> I thought the was Gov't was passing out money not collecting it
> Good luck !


Now you know that they have to get more money to pass out more


----------



## Bprice1031

Good Morning all.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s was snowing on the way in to work. And it’s going to be in the 80 on Saturday!!!! I’m thinking that the weather has been drinking


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Just about ready for the big warmup. Two guys came yesterday and bought most of the maple and walnut table slabs we had on hand in the barn. Guess we’ll have to get more cut. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker

I forgot to mention. I didn’t think their ( Ford ) pickup would haul that heavy a load. 😀


----------



## Bronson

I’ll be there too!


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> I forgot to mention. I didn’t think their ( Ford ) pickup would haul that heavy a load. 😀


It’s a JohnDeere and by the look of that payload it most likely has a Chevy engine unit


----------



## Bprice1031

It's Wednesday. Good luck.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Guy wants 25 1x6x12s this morning so headed to the farm this morning to cut them before doing anything else today. Did bring 4 feeder calves home yesterday. Get out and have a nice hump day. Weather only getting better


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Wednesday and I am off work today going to do some bass fishing with a friend


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Wednesday and I am off work today going to do some bass fishing with a friend


Have fun.


----------



## kycreek

Heading out crappie fishing & hoping to find the right colored water. Tired of these muddy creeks.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> It's Wednesday. Good luck.


Good morning y'all. Wednesday? I thought today was Saturday?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

nice to be retired eh, Lazy? Every day is Saturday!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Wednesday? I thought today was Saturday?


I see you have adopted the magicmarker way of counting the days.


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> nice to be retired eh, Lazy? Every day is Saturday!





bobk said:


> I see you have adopted the magicmarker way of counting the days.


Here's a reply to both of you...Jackie Gleason said it right!
How sweet it is!


----------



## bobk




----------



## Saugeye Tom

I wish grandpa's never died. What a good song. Listen to it


----------



## MagicMarker

Just listened to it. Loved it


----------



## 1basshunter

Yes it is a good song 🎵


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I wish grandpa's never died. What a good song. Listen to it
> View attachment 487052


Tom, that's a beautiful song. Thank you. 
I especially liked when he sang about the first kiss at 17 in a Chevrolet.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy, Was her name Ramona?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a rainy first half of the day


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 487079


Time to start living the dream 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday. Headed to them in Minster and New Bremen today. Rain will slow some but should still find a bunch.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a rainy first half of the day


This guy in the back doesn’t mind the rain this morning. He’s on a mission.


----------



## Lazy 8

BH - here's one for you...


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 487108


BC - I don't know where you find these but they're great!


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Lazy, Was her name Ramona?


Do you know Ramona?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Now do you remember?


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Now do you remember?
> View attachment 487118


How do you do, Mrs. Wiley?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m going to get off at noon today so I can gas up the boat and do some pre fishing then off to see Trace Atkins In concert and then going fishing with Mr. magic maker Saturday morning have a good day all


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I’ll be peddling my Goldwing over to Basshunter’s tomorrow 
morning for my fishing lessons. Busy day today along with an auction first. Beautiful weather today, get out and enjoy it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Got something for you all to read this morning. It's a little wordy but worth it.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Gonna go jump on my bike in a few minutes and head East. Basshunter is going to teach me how to fish this morning. Hope everyone has a nice weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

I’m up and waiting for you to show up and let’s get started


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Good luck to BH and MM!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Bh and magic, you guys picked a gorgeous day to fish together! Hope you did well!rapid Warming water should really get the post spawn bite going good.
I spent the morning setting base anchors on some youth baseball fields and prepping the rest of our equipment for the season. 
Gonna sit on the back porch for a while,then grill some chicken for a big salad later. 
Then get my kayak loaded up and go fight the wind tomorrow morning at Hoover looking for crappies...


----------



## MagicMarker

You’re right about the weather. We fished till bout 11 then took a nice boat ride around the lake. Fish didn’t cooperate but the day and the captain was great. Thanks Basshunter!


----------



## 1basshunter

It was a very nice time fishing with you please come back over and let’s try again sometime


----------



## 1basshunter

Well after a great day of trying to catch some eyes with no luck I told Magic Maker to come back anytime!!! He just pulled up with his trailer and sawmill I’m starting to think we are going to be fishing a lot more than I was thinking


----------



## MagicMarker

And just what time is dinner?


----------



## 1basshunter

We are going to take are new clan out to dinner 🥘 are we still waiting for your son to move his camper here first? Be for we go 🙃


----------



## MagicMarker

Still got the deer camper, son’s camper and the neighbor’s yet. 😉


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Well after a great day of trying to catch some eyes with no luck I told Magic Maker to come back anytime!!! *He just pulled up with his trailer and sawmill I’m starting to think we are going to be fishing a lot more than I was thinking *


It will surely be a property improvement seeing MM's Chevy parked in your driveway.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> It will surely be a property improvement seeing MM's Chevy parked in your driveway.


Stop it I do know sing Language


----------



## M R DUCKS

went to the 🦃 woods today…


----------



## M R DUCKS

And found this…l


----------



## MagicMarker

Me


----------



## M R DUCKS

Long billed Turkey


----------



## M R DUCKS

Dirty dog…LOL !


----------



## M R DUCKS

A true Snipe ! …Er


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Me


Lmao.


----------



## MagicMarker

Was waiting for Lazy.


----------



## M R DUCKS

I think 1Basshunter set this up


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Me


MR.............you been sniped by MM!


----------



## G.lock

Just got home from the farm and playing with the grands.
Told them to keep a eye out for Morel mushrooms.
About a hour later the 6&4 year olds come running in, they found six morels. Spent the rest of the day shrooming with the kids found about two dozen altogether.
Think it might be a good year for shrooms


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Me


Great job sir


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys from the turkey blind. Couple gobbles in the distance. We’ See. Get out and enjoy your second half of the weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today hope you all in joy it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. Great pics BH and MM. I feel like I was at the concert. 
Speaking of which, Alabama will be in Columbus this Thursday. (2x check me)


----------



## $diesel$

On Mosquito this morning, 6:30-11:00. Nothing, nor did i see anyone reel a fish in.
We didn't really hit hard, just wanted to get the new boat out for a run. Everything worked flawlessly.


----------



## mrb1

So is this what happens to all the Easter Bunnies a week after their big gig? Can't be more than 2-3 days old. The hawk/eagle didn't leave much behind. On the end of the house with a neighbors tall fence not far away.., good "protected" area.... for the hunter anyway. Can't believe my Doberman'Lab mix didn't try and drag it in the house


----------



## Lazy 8

Anybody recognize the one in the middle? Fastie?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice day today so go have some fun today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Just got back in blind. Will sit couple hours till rain gets here.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## kycreek

Gonna try to catch a few fish before the rain gets here. Just as soon as this coffee is consumed. LOL


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. WX dude said 5 days straight without rain...after today. 
Is today Saturday?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. WX dude said 5 days straight without rain...after today.
> Is today Saturday?


It’s whatever day you want it to be 😀


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> It’s whatever day you want it to be 😀


----------



## Lazy 8

Garhtr...


----------



## M R DUCKS

So true Lazy 8, so true!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only Tuesday but for some of you it’s what ever day you would like 🤪


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. A little cooler today but dry. You’re right Bh. I’ll call this sale barn day. Built four more blue bird houses yesterday and put out. Got about twenty purple martins using their houses now. Get out and do something fun


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s only Tuesday but for some of you it’s what ever day you would like 🤪


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 487379


Thanks BC! I love owls.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a good day for not working so all you retire guys get up and outside and do something fun today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Was going to flea market this morning but it’s a little chilly out. Gonna find something else to do. Last of the paddle boats sold yesterday. So now I’m up a creek without a paddle ( boat). Have fun today


----------



## kycreek

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a good day for not working so all you retire guys get up and outside and do something fun today


I'll do my part. Gonna try those crappie again today.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Thanks BH. I wondered what I was going to do today.


----------



## Lil' Rob




----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> View attachment 487400


Beautiful


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going good be a great day for all of you that are retired today so go ahead and rub it in🙃


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Rub a dub dub 😀. It’s garage sale Thursday. Get out and enjoy it.


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all. I'm at work and it sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going good be a great day for all of you that are retired today so go ahead and rub it in🙃


Retirement ain't all it's cracked up to be. Sometimes it's hard to decide what to do.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Retirement ain't all it's cracked up to be. Sometimes it's hard to decide what to do.


Yea like that time am I going to get up for the day 🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning at the sales. Another lawnmower and a mini bike along with a truckload of treasures


----------



## 1basshunter

Good job Magic some great stuff you got


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy 8 said:


> Retirement ain't all it's cracked up to be. Sometimes it's hard to decide what to do.


I refuse to like this! I never have had that problem yet! I wouldn't have time to go to work!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday and up working guy will be getting the weekend off!!! Kind of like you retire guys get every day


----------



## Southernsaug

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday and up working guy will be getting the weekend off!!! Kind of like you retire guys get every day


I will do my best to think a sympathetic thought about you while I'm turkey hunting today, taking an afternoon nap and fishing later....well unless I get distracted and forget about the poor working sap. Have a great day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday or sure seems like it again. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## kycreek

Gonna try those crappie again this morning. Hopefully with better results than yesterday. This cold spell put the slow down on my fishing success.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all! As I recall, today is somebody's last day working and then retiring!
Psssssst-- don't tell BH.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday and up working guy will be getting the weekend off!!! Kind of like you retire guys get every day


Thanks for working to keep us retired guys fully funded BH!


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m just glad you guys don’t rub it in on the poor working guys. So we don’t feel bad about working are A off when you guys are sleeping in and fishing or hunting all day long🤣


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all! As I recall, today is somebody's last day working and then retiring!
> Psssssst-- don't tell BH.
> View attachment 487473


Thanks!


----------



## 1basshunter

The working class just lost a good guy in joy it bob


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> The working class just lost a good guy in joy it bob


Hey BH. Wasn't Carmen giving you retirement hints?


----------



## 1basshunter

Yes and all the time but I like doing the work that I do for the most part


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey BH. Wasn't Carmen giving you retirement hints?


Don’t know about her but we sure as hell have been suggesting it 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday. Another local feed store has another pancakes and sausage breakfast this morning. You know me if it’s free it’s for me. 👌. Get out and have a great weekend


----------



## MagicMarker

My tractors are green. My pickup is red


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> The working class just lost a good guy in joy it bob


Thanks, plenty of work to do around the property. I just don’t get paid anymore🤔


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Thanks, plenty of work to do around the property. I just don’t get paid anymore🤔


So now your just like poor old uncle Sherman 🤪


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> So now your just like poor old uncle Sherman 🤪


Minus the cva.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Minus the cva.


All you have to do is save up for the piece of junk . But your going to have to start making a lot of Excuses of why you were unable to kill the deer without it being the cva fault and of course no fault of your own🤪


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> All you have to do is save up for the piece of junk . But your going to have to start making a lot of Excuses of why you were unable to kill the deer without it being the cva fault and of course no fault of your own🤪


Lmao.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Thanks, plenty of work to do around the property. I just don’t get paid anymore🤔


God will pay you.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Minus the cva.





1basshunter said:


> All you have to do is save up for the piece of junk . But your going to have to start making a lot of Excuses of why you were unable to kill the deer without it being the cva fault and of course no fault of your own🤪


...and...minus the ford pickup.
Sooo...at least when bobk goes some place in his Chevy...he won't have to depend on someone else to get him home all the time.
Hey Bob...does your neighbor do Grub Hub?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ...and...minus the ford pickup.
> Sooo...at least when bobk goes some place in his Chevy...he won't have to depend on someone else to get him home all the time.
> Hey Bob...does your neighbor do Grub Hub?


No grub hub in the hills!


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> No grub hub in the hills!


Looks like you can’t have everything


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen today I’m getting the Ranger boat ready for fishing this weekend and hopefully my back will let me take it out and do some fishing with it (Hopefully)


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen today I’m getting the Ranger boat ready for fishing this weekend and hopefully my back will let me take it out and do some fishing with it (Hopefully)


On my list as well. Hope your back gets better.


----------



## 1basshunter

I must be getting closer to retirement than I thought I am now able to catch redfish out of Buckeye ocean **** off


----------



## Lazy 8

Are you sure that's not a Shermin type fish? All the redfish I ever caught had a dime sized black dot just before their tails?


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 487545
> View attachment 487545
> I must be getting closer to retirement than I thought I am now able to catch redfish out of Buckeye ocean **** off


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s a freaking freshwater redfish lol


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay lazy I need some more of them yellow super yellow seeds that make you feel 40 years Younger let me know if you have more of them in


----------



## MagicMarker

Tell us the truth. Sherm was there with you and showed you how to catch it. 😀


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Hay lazy I need some more of them yellow super yellow seeds that make you feel 40 years Younger let me know if you have more of them in


Just chug a bottle of vitamin E and chase it down with a Redbull.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Just chug a bottle of vitamin E and chase it down with a Redbull.


You’re just being a hoarder


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Rain overnight, a little wet outside. Saw a few mushrooms along the path in the woods yesterday. Sometime this week we’ll let a couple buddies out and walk the woods and pick them.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. You can kiss April goodbye.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen done with church and I’m going fishing for a little bit then I’ll start thinking about Monday morning and get depressed


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 487656


This sounds like me. Brutally honest.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## PromiseKeeper

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen done with church and I’m going fishing for a little bit then I’ll start thinking about Monday morning and get depressed


Dont get depressed, BH....think of it as your gift to us retired guys 😁


----------



## Lazy 8

8


----------



## Lazy 8

7


----------



## Lazy 8

6


----------



## Lazy 8

5


----------



## Lazy 8

4


----------



## Lazy 8

3


----------



## Lazy 8

2


----------



## Lazy 8

Got it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good job lazy👍 You may have mad the duck man mad🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

I sure as hell wasnt gonna snipe him. 😀


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> I sure as hell wasnt gonna snipe him. 😀


Thanks BH1 and I wouldn't of been mad at you MM.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Hey!
I have feelings you know.

well, I use to?

I didn’t think Lazy could count that high….kind a like ‘ol Sherm

the Snipe are migrating now….


----------



## M R DUCKS

Good get Lazy!

I won’t even think about sniping 30,000.
you started this, it should be yours
might have to watch out for some others though!?


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Good get Lazy!
> 
> I won’t even think about sniping 30,000.
> you started this, it should be yours
> might have to watch out for some others though!?


30,000? Who da thunk?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all you sleepyhead’s I’m already at work


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> It’s a freaking freshwater redfish lol



Bugle mouth bass....


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all you sleepyhead’s I’m already at work


You working on a Saturday? Oops I mean Monday. 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. For those working (or not) hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all you sleepyhead’s I’m already at work


Who is this and what day is this?


----------



## MagicMarker

Here’s a retirement truck for Lazy. I couldn’t get a better pic before he drove off


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Here’s a retirement truck for Lazy. I couldn’t get a better pic before he drove off
> View attachment 487729


A Ford? Only after I completely lose my mind. I'm not there just yet.


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Here’s a retirement truck for Lazy. I couldn’t get a better pic before he drove off
> View attachment 487729


That’s way too nice of a truck for him


----------



## Saugeye Tom

M R DUCKS said:


> Good get Lazy!
> 
> I won’t even think about sniping 30,000.
> you started this, it should be yours
> might have to watch out for some others though!?


that will be mine


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> That’s way too nice of a truck for him


Had one identical to this one...









...think we need to get him one.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Had one identical to this one...
> View attachment 487757
> 
> 
> ...think we need to get him one.


Fastie -- that's beautiful and I like the way you think!
ST, BH and MM...not so much. They just got knocked off my Christmas card list.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> that will be mine


You’re not on here enough anymore to worry about you getting it


----------



## 1basshunter

ST, BH and MM...not so much. They just got knocked off my Christmas card list.
[/QUOTE]
Just like every other year 🤪


----------



## Saugeyefisher

This pup can't get enough of baseball so many other people to pet him and walk him and sneak him hot dogs. Balls to chase,kids to chase after the game. Plus a pond to jump in if it's to hot.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning all it's Tuesday for us working people. My coffee is cold and I need more. Have a good day!


----------



## kycreek

Storms in our area, I'm waiting for them to pass & I'm going to try to catch some skipjack to use later this summer.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Is it still Saturday? Seems like it. Get out and enjoy whatever day it is.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a bad day for a teacher and Some students they were in an elevator and decided to jump up and down it tripped it out and the teacher is scared of close quarters so first thing this morning I had to get them out I just got done. I could’ve done it in five minutes but I was mad that I had to do it with a teacher in it so I thought I’d teach him a lesson especially after I learned he was scared


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Today is get out and vote day. Weather dude said violent storms from 1500 on.


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Today is get out and vote day. Weather dude said violent storms from 1500 on.



Did my duty this morning, this way I have a right to complain....


----------



## Lazy 8

Fastie, can you relate to this?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Fastie, can you relate to this?
> View attachment 487805


You betcha!
Can 100% relate!!!


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## fasteddy

Lazy8, you got me, that's a good one!!!

Nice post mm!!!

Thanks for putting a smile on my face guys


----------



## Lil' Rob

I've seen her before!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Think I’ll climb on the bike and ride over to the flea market this morning. Get out and have a great hump day


----------



## MagicMarker

Went outside and it’s misting rain so opted for the turkey blind instead


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. I have a check up with my cancer doctor today.
I saw they had hail stones bigger than golf balls in Lancaster yesterday. We were lucky.


----------



## Moo Juice

At least they didn't get hit with hail sized golf balls.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy, sitting in the blind checking Craig’s list. Saw this and saw dollar signs. Well long story short. Here it is headed home.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it’s been a hard day today but it’s over now. Going to take Carman out for dinner tonight then sit my buttons in a chair and till time for bed 🛌


----------



## 1basshunter

Nice find MM you will make some money on that for sure


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Nice find MM you will make some money on that for sure


I should


----------



## Lazy 8

Sweet looking rig you got there, MM.


----------



## Lazy 8

Tom turned us onto a nice country song. Well here's another.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s not Friday morning but it’s close


----------



## kycreek

Finish this cup of coffee & I'm heading to the lake.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys It’s garage sale Thursday city wide at Tipp City today


----------



## mrb1

⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇ Whoops


----------



## mrb1

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys It’s garage sale Thursday city wide at Tipp City today


Also coming up in Tipp...









HBA Builder Garage Sale Miami CountyOhio | mymiamicounty


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning, I need more coffee.


----------



## G.lock

Heading to the scrap yard today.
We're cleaning up a 120 year old bank barn that collapsed. Probably three loads of scrap metal. Old barns collect crap.
Some barn siding and beams can be saved but the rot is much worse than expected.


----------



## Moo Juice

Wife just paid 30 bucks a foot for a hand hewn beam. You might have a small treasure there.


----------



## Bprice1031

It's Friday for us working stiffs. Been at work for two hours now and there isn't enough coffee in my bloodstream yet.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> It's Friday for us working stiffs. Been at work for two hours now and there isn't enough coffee in my bloodstream yet.


Good morning y'all and thanks, I wondered what today was.


----------



## G.lock

Scrap metal is bringing 175$ a ton, had about 3/4 ton yesterday.
Sorry Moo but there aren't many beams that escaped the rot, could probably get a lot of eight foot sections for fireplace mantels.
Did find a couple 40 ft.s that we'll use for a new bridge over the creek, the old one washed away after twenty years. This time we'll raise it another 5-6 feet on the low side, just have to build a base on that side. The high side is a good six feet over flood. This is a foot bridge.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen today I slept in kind of like I’m retired lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lake st clair on outdoor channel!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Get out and have a good weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Weather dude said no rain at all next week and temps in the 80's. It's about time!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> lake st clair on outdoor channel!!!


Trip coming soon ? ? ?


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Trip coming soon ? ? ?


I’m guessing June 4th. It’s infamous.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Trip coming soon ? ? ?


yes the first week of june


----------



## Lazy 8

Who's gonna win the Kentucky Derby?


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Who's gonna win the Kentucky Derby?


"Charge it"--- 20 to 1 
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> Who's gonna win the Kentucky Derby?


"Charge it"--- 20 to 1 
Good luck and enjoy 
Oops --- double post


----------



## Lazy 8

I have to go with Cyberknife.


----------



## garhtr

WOW !


----------



## ccc

drug test coming


----------



## Lazy 8

Rich Strike. 80 to one odds. A $2 bet would of won you $163 bucks!
Potential Triple Crown winner?


----------



## mach1cj

Lazy 8 said:


> Weather dude said no rain at all next week and temps in the 80's.


That probably means mid 60's and more rain and wind!!


----------



## Lil' Rob

My garden is a mud pit...need warmth and no rain for a spell so I can rototil it.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Happy mother’s day to all you mothers and sons of mothers. Make it a great one


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today no church for Carmen and I today so I’m going fishing because it’s Mother’s Day


----------



## Saugeye Tom

happy mothers day Bob K


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^what the?^^^


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy Mother's Day you bunch of Muthas.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> happy mothers day Bob K


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^^^^


----------



## M R DUCKS

22,


----------



## M R DUCKS

21,


----------



## M R DUCKS

too soon?!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> happy mothers day Bob K


Tom, shame on you, wishing BobK a Happy Mother's day.
(Should've wished all the chevy drivers a Happy Mother's day )
Take good care of the Moms in your life n Help Them Enjoy their day
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> too soon?!


Waaaaay too soon.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen Monday sucks!!!!!!!! Just saying


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. The start of a really good weather week. I’ve got three weeks of stuff I’d like to get done this week.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen Monday sucks!!!!!!!! Just saying


Thanks BH. I wondered what day this was. 
Good morning y'all!


----------



## 1basshunter

Anytime Lazy


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Anytime Lazy


Thanks brother. You got me thinking, I worked around 45 years or so before retiring and honestly I thought I'd be back to work about a month after my cancer treatments ended. That would of been last October. Little did I know that 8 months later I'd lose around d 87 pounds and still have zero appetite or taste buds. Yea, I eat some sid foods but not much. I have to force it down. I'm weak and get dizzy alot when I first stand after sitting. They put me on a body mass machine where I learned about 35 pounds or so that I lost was lean muscle. I'm on a weight gain powder with creatine in it. 
Time will tell.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen Monday sucks!!!!!!!! Just saying


Thanks for all you do BH!!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Hang in there Lazy, you've got an army of prayer warriors fighting for you on their knees!


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Hang in there Lazy, you've got an army of prayer warriors fighting for you on their knees!


Thanks brother. Don't wear them prayer bones out on me.


----------



## Lazy 8

92


----------



## Lazy 8

93


----------



## Lazy 8

94


----------



## Lazy 8

95


----------



## Lil' Rob

95?


----------



## Lazy 8

96


----------



## Lazy 8

97


----------



## Lazy 8

98


----------



## Lazy 8

Rob...you threw my count off but I still got it! Just practice for 30,000!


----------



## Lil' Rob

I did throw your count off...wasn't going to take it, was just playing around...


----------



## Lil' Rob

30,000 is all yours!!!!


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning, it is Tuesday. It almost sucks as much as Monday! Gotta get more coffee.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Think I’ll get something done today just not sure what. 😀


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning all. Rob, if I get 30,000 then so be it. If'n I don't...so be it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it’s been a hard day today at work for some of you that maybe hard to remember that far back  Half you retire guys can’t even remember what day it is. Just saying


----------



## 1basshunter

And just how many Snake IDs threads that we need by the same person?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen it’s been a hard day today at work for some of you that maybe hard to remember that far back  Half you retire guys can’t even remember what day it is. Just saying


You are absolutely right, BH. That's what is retired farts have you for. 
ps. is today Saturday?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> And just how many Snake IDs threads that we need by the same person?


7?


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> And just how many Snake IDs threads that we need by the same person?





Lazy 8 said:


> 7?


1 now.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> You are absolutely right, BH. That's what is retired farts have you for.
> ps. is today Saturday?


Sunshine Sunday


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s finally nice enough to ride the bike over to the flea market this morning. Bought seven nice feeder steers at the sale barn yesterday and put out half acre sweet corn.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Bprice1031

Enjoy that ride today MM. Those feeder steers look nice too. I'm going to get coffee.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, y'all have a great day. Mid 80's thru Friday. I get to go see my cancer doc today.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s finally nice enough to ride the bike over to the flea market this morning. Bought seven nice feeder steers at the sale barn yesterday and put out half acre sweet corn.
> View attachment 488196


Do you sell any beef, MM?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 488207


Musta seen blue this morning. Bought another 22 rifle and another double barrel shotgun at the flea market. Tied on the bike and headed home 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

$diesel$ said:


> Do you sell any beef, MM?


No we just pasture them and flip them


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen just what day is it today? working guys work so hard it’s hard to know just what day it is


----------



## kycreek

Gonna be another day in the garden & yard.


----------



## M R DUCKS

MagicMarker said:


> No we just pasture them and flip them


is that similar to “ tipping”?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen just what day is it today? working guys work so hard it’s hard to know just what day it is


Wait a minute, I know this....Saturday?


----------



## Moo Juice

M R DUCKS said:


> is that similar to “ tipping”?


Tipping cows is a myth. First of all they don't carry wallets. Secondly, they are terrible at math and can't make change. Thirdly, they are bad at customer service and don't deserve tips!


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Tipping cows is a myth. First of all they don't carry wallets. Secondly, they are terrible at math and can't make change. Thirdly, they are bad at customer service and don't deserve tips!







__





Google Image Result for https://y.yarn.co/b49e7a19-b608-4b4e-855a-104a0d3acdbe_text.gif






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## fastwater

History making, INSANE fuel prices causing extreme measures when it comes to car pooling:








Someone loaded their Isuzu Rodeo in the back of a U-Haul van


A Washington State Trooper pulled over someone after seeing they were carrying an Isuzu Trooper in the back of a U-Haul moving van.




www.autoblog.com





You just can't make this stuff up...


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay lazy If every day is a Saturday why am I on my way to work


----------



## Bprice1031

Don't forget your coffee 1bass. speaking of coffee I'm going to get more now!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s definitely not Saturday. It’s garage sales Thursday. Get out and enjoy it.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Hay lazy If every day is a Saturday why am I on my way to work


The only thing I can figure is...
1. You forgot what day it was.
2. You're a devoted employee
3. You need the moolah
ps. I highly doubt #3.


----------



## 1basshunter

You’re absolutely correct on number three


----------



## Lazy 8

John Deere Tractors Stolen by Russia in Ukraine Remotely Disabled


When anti-right-to-repair technology is used for good.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## 1basshunter

After work tomorrow I’m going to retire from work till Monday


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fasteddy

Moo juice, I just love your handle, I start smiling every time I see you post. Perfect for a dairy/cattle/farmer/country boy. Thanks for always making my day.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lil' Rob said:


> 30,000 is all yours!!!!


Nope


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Nope


Hey Tom, got something for you...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Tom, got something for you...
> View attachment 488285


Lol. Baby...ban tome coming


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Tom, got something for you...
> View attachment 488285


Wait.......how did we go from cow tipping to???????


----------



## 1basshunter

$diesel$ said:


> Wait.......how did we go from cow tipping to???????


One word alcohol


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, hope you all have a great day today I’m going to try to have a mellow day and then take my bass boat out and do some fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another 6.5 x12 lawn scape trailer and another log splitter followed me home yesterday. Gonna go plant my buddies 2 acre sunflower field this morning and try to hit Erie Sunday - Monday.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 488297


Beautiful.


----------



## Moo Juice

fasteddy said:


> Moo juice, I just love your handle, I start smiling every time I see you post. Perfect for a dairy/cattle/farmer/country boy. Thanks for always making my day.


Thanks Fasteddy! I really appreciate that. I feel the same way about this whole forum. It's the only kind of social media I partake in but what a great group of people. I love seeing what everyone posts and have learned a bunch about fishing, food, music, etc. Now if I could only find time to use some of that info......


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Another 6.5 x12 lawn scape trailer and another log splitter followed me home yesterday. Gonna go plant my buddies 2 acre sunflower field this morning and try to hit Erie Sunday - Monday.
> View attachment 488289


Hay MM you must have forgotten about poor old me and taking me fishing 😆


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Hay MM you must have forgotten about poor old me and taking me fishing 😆


Yeah but gas went up a dollar and a half. Not sure if I can afford a tank of gas. 😩. Maybe I can take out a loan to fill the tank


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Yeah but gas went up a dollar and a half. Not sure if I can afford a tank of gas. 😩. Maybe I can take out a loan to fill the tank


Lazy said he would pay big money to fill up your gas tank every time you need it. Just send him the bill 💵


----------



## MagicMarker

Boat holds 34 gallons and the truck holds 34 gallons


----------



## Lazy 8

The '92 Suburban I had before my current vehicle had one 42 gallon tank. It had 4 whl drive with a granny gear. If they were calling for a bunch of snow, I'd top the tank off for extra weight and go, go, go. I pulled alot of 4 wheel drive Ford trucks out of ditches. I never got stuck in that GMC!


----------



## 1basshunter

^^^^see MM it’s not a big deal for him if he would put 42 gallons of gas in a GMC your boat is not a problem for him 🤪


----------



## MagicMarker

I 


1basshunter said:


> ^^^^see MM it’s not a big deal for him if he would put 42 gallons of gas in a GMC your boat is not a problem for him 🤪


like the way you think


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> ^^^^see MM it’s not a big deal for him if he would put 42 gallons of gas in a GMC your boat is not a problem for him 🤪


Yea, that was back when I was a union carpenter and this is y'alls baby. I got no dogs in this hunt. Have fun.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, that was back when I was a union carpenter and this is y'alls baby. I got no dogs in this hunt. Have fun.


I would say you’re being a meanie but I’m not sure yet have a good Saturday Lazy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

heads up guys high amounts of scam or criminal traffic trying to sign up for our beloved ogf, spamming a lot of them every day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I think it’s Saturday again. Even for you Basshunter. Get out and enjoy the weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I would say you’re being a meanie but I’m not sure yet have a good Saturday Lazy


Are you saying I'm a meanie because I won't buy you all some gasoline? I don't have alot of disposable income. If I did, I'd give it to y'all.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> heads up guys high amounts of scam or criminal traffic trying to sign up for our beloved ogf, spamming a lot of them every day


Tom, I'm on some other forums and here's what they recommended for us.

Starting immediately we are recommending that all users regularly update their passwords to long strings with a minimum of 12 random characters including letters, numbers, and symbols. These should be changed frequently such as quarterly and should be unique to this forum alone. We also have an option for two-step verification that can be turned on by clicking on your profile, then clicking "password and security". There you will find an option to enable two-step verification. This is not required but it is strongly recommended to prevent unwanted access to your personal account. Thank you for doing your part to keep your account secure.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom, I'm on some other forums and here's what they recommended for us.
> 
> Starting immediately we are recommending that all users regularly update their passwords to long strings with a minimum of 12 random characters including letters, numbers, and symbols. These should be changed frequently such as quarterly and should be unique to this forum alone. We also have an option for two-step verification that can be turned on by clicking on your profile, then clicking "password and security". There you will find an option to enable two-step verification. This is not required but it is strongly recommended to prevent unwanted access to your personal account. Thank you for doing your part to keep your account secure.


Here's another one from a forum about knives.

I've implemented new password tools to try and cut down on the number of people getting their profiles compromised by reusing the same passwords that they have used elsewhere. If you are using a password that has been exposed in a data breach and is listed on haveibeenpwned.com you will get a notification to change it the next time you log in. When you choose a new password it will show you the strength; you will need a "Medium" strength or higher password for here, 8 characters or more in length.

Thanks for your support


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you saying I'm a meanie because I won't buy you all some gasoline? I don't have alot of disposable income. If I did, I'd give it to y'all.


We will have to start up And go fund me page for you that way you can give it to Magic Maker to fill up his boat


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> We will have to start up And go fund me page for you that way you can give it to Magic Maker to fill up his boat


I'm done with this. Nuff said.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening gentlemen it was a fantastic day for fishing with a friend. Then came home and Carmen was grilling ribeyes !!! Now I’m going to go fish the canal.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good evening gentlemen it was a fantastic day for fishing with a friend. Then came home and Carmen was grilling ribeyes !!! Now I’m going to go fish the canal.


Good for you BH. Raining in Columbus now. Look out, might be headed your way.


----------



## Lazy 8

BH, speaking of maybe headed your way...


https://columbusunderground.com/ideas-presented-for-key-site-on-buckeye-lake-bw1/


----------



## 1basshunter

Out of my canal


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy, my wife and I are on one of the planing committees in Thornville area of Buckeye Lake and there is a lot of cool stuff that is coming in the future.


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 488371
> Out of my canal


I know that spot. 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

I think Lazy better be gearing up for 30000


----------



## 1basshunter

He has his eagle eyes on that 3000 🦅


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> I know that spot. 😀


Can you please show me I need all the help I can get also a number for a Psychologist🤪


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Can you please show me I need all the help I can get also a number for a Psychologist🤪


1-800-self help


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy this is one of the big things that we just got done it’s going to help the lake out a lot but we are going to expand it throughout the whole lake I guess it’s sort of like baby steps first


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Lazy, my wife and I are on one of the planing committees in Thornville area of Buckeye Lake and there is a lot of cool stuff that is coming in the future.


DREDGE! DREDGE!! DREDGE!!!

Did I forget to mention DREDGING???


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> DREDGE! DREDGE!! DREDGE!!!
> 
> Did I forget to mention DREDGING???


The new dredger arrived Late last fall and it’s a beast and they will be Dredging dredging dredging plus dredging


----------



## Lazy 8

29,979


----------



## Lazy 8

29,980


----------



## Lazy 8

29,981


----------



## Lazy 8

29,982


----------



## Lazy 8

29,983


----------



## Lazy 8

29,984


----------



## Lazy 8

29,985


----------



## Lazy 8

29,986


----------



## Lazy 8

29,987


----------



## Lazy 8

29,988


----------



## Lazy 8

29,989


----------



## Lazy 8

29,990


----------



## Lazy 8

29,991


----------



## Lazy 8

29,992


----------



## Lazy 8

29,993


----------



## Lazy 8

29,994


----------



## Lazy 8

29,995


----------



## Lazy 8

29,996


----------



## Lazy 8

29,997


----------



## Lazy 8

29,998


----------



## Lazy 8

29,999


----------



## Lazy 8

*30,000!!!*
Who would of thought this thread would of made it this far? Not me. It's kinda like the Seinfeld show. A show about nothing. Just some good friends getting together. **


----------



## Lazy 8

G'night boys.


----------



## M R DUCKS

There IT is!
👏👏👏


----------



## Moo Juice

Congratulations!


----------



## MagicMarker

Very good Lazy. We were all pulling for you 👌


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and finish up a great weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Congratulations Lazy🇱🇷


----------



## 1basshunter

Time for church then Carman and I are going to buy some new carpet for the lake house the we are taking the bass boat out and do some fishing


----------



## fastwater

WHOA lazy...almost waited too late to get the Mack daddy 30,000th post.
Congrats...Glad you got it.
And thank you for starting this thread.


----------



## fiveeyes




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> The new dredger arrived Late last fall and it’s a beast and they will be Dredging dredging dredging plus dredging


That's GREAT news right there.
IMO...will be the best thing they've done for that lake in 50+yrs.
Hoping it will help cut down on some of the yearly algae bloom.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody! Thanks for leaving the 30,000th post for me! 
Here's looking at 30,000 more!
(where's that Tommy boy?)


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks everybody! Thanks for leaving the 30,000th post for me!
> Here's looking at 30,000 more!
> (where's that Tommy boy?)


Will put your most HEFTY donation to good use.


----------



## bobk

Blood moon time tonight


----------



## garhtr

Bingo !
Congratulations lazy


----------



## $diesel$

Congrats, my friend. 🤙


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## G.lock

Well somebody has to ask...
Who's going for 40,000?


----------



## 1basshunter

Got Twins out of my canal


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Are they headed for the grill?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Are they headed for the grill?


No I put them back in the canal


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> That's GREAT news right there.
> IMO...will be the best thing they've done for that lake in 50+yrs.
> Hoping it will help cut down on some of the yearly algae bloom.


Coincidence or not since the dam repair there has been very little algae booms out there. My favorite thing they have started doing is putting buffers in at some of the feeder creeks. Instead of letting the water run straight into the lake via a feeder they have widened them(one for sure hopefully more in the making) out and made them mini wetlands, helping filter the bad stuff out of the water before it enters. As we all know buckeye has TONS of feeder creeks and is completely surrounded by farm land. 
Add on top of that the dredging and the bubblers they really are making a dent.
But as we all also know if you take something out,something else will replace it, in this case I think it will be weeds. With the clearer water. Weed beds will be great for buckeye,in fact I've found a couple forming in certain spots around the lake and they flat out produce. But just hope it doesn't go from weedless to weed choked over night like Indian lake did. The difference with Indian though is I think I've heard there are now lots of zebra mussels in Indian. I haven't noticed any in buckeye yet but it wouldn't surprise me if they started showing up at some point. I just hope those taking care of the lake keep this in the back of their heads. 
Regardless I'm totally excited for the water quality improvements going on out there! Lol for selfish reason not to happy with the proposed development, but I get it, money talks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> No I put them back in the canal


Crappie fishings been really good out there this season! Finally out of that dink phase we was in for a couple years(for the most part anyways)... 
Those are some nice looking fish! Gotta love the way they grow so wide in yuckeye!


----------



## Daveo761

Gentlemen, the lunar eclipse has started and it looks awesome,,,,


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice morning for a Monday I’m coming out of retirement till Friday


----------



## fastwater

Me too BH.
Mornin all...


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice morning for a Monday I’m coming out of retirement till Friday





fastwater said:


> Me too BH.
> Mornin all...


Right there with you both. Enjoy your coffee then the day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all! Today is National Grilling Day. Throw one on the barbeque for me. Medium please. Just leaving pink and turning brown.


----------



## mrb1

^^^^Today is National Barbecue day.....July 22 is National Grilling Day


----------



## Lazy 8

mrb1 said:


> ^^^^Today is National Barbecue day.....July 22 is National Grilling Day


Well excuse the heck outta me. Just slap some meat on the grill and call it good.


----------



## bobk

mrb1 said:


> ^^^^Today is National Barbecue day.....July 22 is National Grilling Day


It's Lindner not Linder. Fun game.


----------



## mrb1

bobk said:


> It's Lindner not Linder. Fun game.


Well played....figured I was on the ignore list..


----------



## bobk

mrb1 said:


> Well played....figured I was on the ignore list..


You were, figured I was missing some fun though.


----------



## Lazy 8

Dang. That ignore function does work.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only Tuesday morning but that’s closer to Friday and then I will retire till next Monday


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks everybody! Thanks for leaving the 30,000th post for me!
> Here's looking at 30,000 more!
> (where's that Tommy boy?)


I had my finger on the ban button but just didn't have the heart


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. We caught a few Sunday afternoon then a storm blew in and chased us off the lake. They were calling for rain in the morning Monday so we came on home Sunday evening. Thinking seriously about running over to Buckeye Saturday to fish with Basshunter again.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## kycreek

Finish this cup of Joe & I'm heading to the river.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> I had my finger on the ban button but just didn't have the heart


You old Softy….😁


----------



## Bprice1031

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 488543



I love America!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I had my finger on the ban button but just didn't have the heart


I prolly should of been banned long, long ago.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 488556


Notice the resemblance to Saugeye Tom?


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Notice the resemblance to Saugeye Tom?


Big time!!! The only thing different that I can see is this man looks sober And I don’t think Tom even wakes up sober


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Notice the resemblance to Saugeye Tom?


----------



## Lazy 8

You remind me of my brother. Did BH catch the fish?


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 488560


We have a match!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> You remind me of my brother. Did BH catch the fish?


I don’t know how to catch a fish


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Dan, Tom looking a lot older than that guy ordering the whiskey 🥃 and a hole lot uglier


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Hay Dan, Tom looking a lot older than that guy ordering the whiskey 🥃 and a hole lot uglier


Sure does. It’s amazing what movie make up can do. 👌


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Hay Dan, Tom looking a lot older than that guy ordering the whiskey 🥃 and a hole lot uglier


Gonna pay


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gonna pay


That’s ok Tom you don’t have to pay me I’m ok with money right now but thanks for the offer


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> That’s ok Tom you don’t have to pay me I’m ok with money right now but thanks for the offer


I gave Sherm your address


----------



## MagicMarker

😁😁😁


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> I gave Sherm your address


Dis is hilarious! Bawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lil' Rob

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 488543


I want to know...that flag is attached to a pole...what is keeping that pole "up"???


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today for someone just not sure that it’s going to be me!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Da what time Saturday??????? Give me a call tonight. Remember to stop by lazy and pick up his gas card 😂


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today for someone just not sure that it’s going to be me!!!


With enough coffee your day will be good. Maybe???????


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Hay Da what time Saturday??????? Give me a call tonight. Remember to stop by lazy and pick up his gas card 😂


Good morning guys. BH, that gas card is almost gone. I spent it on roller dogs. There might be enough left to buy a slurpee?


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Hay Da what time Saturday??????? Give me a call tonight. Remember to stop by lazy and pick up his gas card 😂


Will try and get there at daylight. Thanks Lazy for the gas card. 👌


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Raining here now so skipped the flea market. Still a bunch on my to do list though. Get out and do something fun


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Dan maybe you should go over to Tom house and take the gas’s from the ford truck He will never figure out what’s wrong with it because they are always broke down!!!!!😂


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday. Looks like sun is going to shine this afternoon so get out and enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. 92 and humid tomorrow. 
Maybe this is why I'm happy. This place is as close to social media as I get.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day for you retired old goats


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day for you retire old goats


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m going to be retired after work today till Monday morning


----------



## 1basshunter

See you tomorrow Dan !!!!


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I’m going to be retired after work today till Monday morning


Congratulations 😁


----------



## kycreek

Heading to the river.


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I’m going to be retired after work today till Monday morning


I too am going to retire until Monday. I think we're going to mountains this weekend to mow some grass and open the camp for the summer.


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> See you tomorrow Dan !!!!


Planning on it


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Hey Lazy Whaf day is this? Filled the truck again yesterday morning and then went to an auction in the afternoon. Two trailer loads at the auction and a full load at the garage sales. Snowblowers, another Troybilt tiller and other assorted (junk)


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk

kycreek said:


> Heading to the river.


It’s a river running down the driveway. When the rain stops I’m heading to the woods. Set up a blind up on a clearing last night. Them birds will need to dry off.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 488701


AOC?


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> AOC?


 I hate to say it but I don’t think she’s that smart that’s really hard


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> AOC?


If'n it ain't her, it's her sis.
Good morning y'all. Just had a gulley washer blast thru.
I found an old pic of myself...


----------



## ditchdigger

Lazy 8 said:


> If'n it ain't her, it's her sis.
> Good morning y'all. Just had a gulley washer blast thru.
> I found an old pic of myself...
> 
> 
> View attachment 488704


Pretty good swimmer back in the day?


----------



## Lazy 8

ditchdigger said:


> Pretty good swimmer back in the day?


You know it. Self taught!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Tic/Tok. 30,100 is coming up fast. I don't wanna be greedy.


----------



## MagicMarker

When we were in grade school it was always a challenge to see who could bail out and go the farthest landing 👍


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good job Dan see you in a bit


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 488746


Good morning y'all. Congrats on 30,100 Dan! I like your style!


----------



## Lazy 8

This never seizes to amaze me. I worked on a crew building pole barns for over a year back in the 70's. We built everything from single car garages to fire stations, churches and horse arenas. 
We were fast, but nothing like this. Of course they have many more carpenters.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen, Dan and his friend plus his brother met me at north shore today and it was a great day of bs got some fishing and some laughing.. thanks Dan for a great time


----------



## MagicMarker

Hey thanks, brother, buddy and me had great morning. We caught lots of fish but on the short size.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Hey thanks, brother, buddy and me had great morning. We caught lots of fish but on the short size.


Was in west alex today...knew you were gone


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen day is church then work around the home front if this is the way retirement is going to be. I’m just going back to work and at least get a paycheck 💰


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Was in west alex today...knew you were gone


You shoulda shanghia'd one of them 6x10 trailers he's got around there collecting dust.
He's got so many he woulda never noticed...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Ground is soaked. You can see my garden growing from the back deck. When it dries out I’ll have to get busy with the tillers. Get out and enjoy the rest of the weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning everybody. BH, we get checks when we're retired and we want to thank you for them. Keep up the good work. Hopefully you can join us soon.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good Sunday morning everybody. BH, we get checks when we're retired and we want to thank you for them. Keep up the good work. Hopefully you can join us soon.


Never I must make sure that all of get paid for sitting around and wondering what day of the week it is🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Never I must make sure that all of get paid for sitting around and wondering what day of the week it is🤣


Thanks brother! Can you put in a little OT while you're at it? 
I'm getting better at knowing which day is which. Saturday is definitely Saturday and Sunday is our Lords day. The only other one I know for sure is Wednesday at noon. They test the tornader sirens.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a fabulous Monday morning!!! Yes it’s Monday just in case you don’t know what day it is


----------



## Southernsaug

THx BH, after spending 10 days on the road over 6 states I wasn't sure.


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a fabulous Monday morning!!! Yes it’s Monday just in case you don’t know what day it is


And you’re fresh out of retirement 😅


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s drying out nicely. Might be able to get the tiller through some of the garden today. Son wants to add a 12 ft lean to to the barn at the farm so we might get started on that also. Enjoy whatever you do today.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Hey MM, is this your rig?


----------



## 1basshunter

Southernsaug said:


> THx BH, after spending 10 days on the road over 6 states I wasn't sure.


Glad to help you out


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Just came in from digging up a huge leg sized root in the wife's flower garden and planted a new bush she wanted. Sitting on the swing at the back of the garage having a bottle of water, enjoying the flowers blooming and looking at the garden. I sure appreciate 1basshunter working so I can do this!


----------



## MagicMarker

We all appreciate him


----------



## bobk

PromiseKeeper said:


> Just came in from digging up a huge leg sized root in the wife's flower garden and planted a new bush she wanted. Sitting on the swing at the back of the garage having a bottle of water, enjoying the flowers blooming and looking at the garden. I sure appreciate 1basshunter working so I can do this!


He’s a team player for sure.


----------



## Moo Juice

I don't know what's going on this morning but this thread is awfully quiet so I guess I'll start. Morning gentlemen. Get out and make it a great day! Retired or not.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I forgot what day it is and overslept. Now I know it’s my day off. Still not dry enough to get in garden yet.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 488915


GTO? 
I ran into a friend of mine than I ran with from the 5th grade all the way past high school. We talked like we were still hanging out together. It's good to have old friends.


----------



## Lazy 8

Imagine my butt.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Pontiacs were popular with my family in West Virginia. They used to say that GTO stood for "Going To Ohio!"

and Lazy, there would be a couple more eggs on my plate!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good late morning gentlemen it’s been a hard day so far today I still have a couple more jobs to get done. Oh and lazy it’s Tuesday just in case you don’t know


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Hang in there, us retired guys are banging our coffee cups on the deck railing to cheer you on!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr

Lazy, that brought a tear to our eyes 








Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Lazy, that brought a tear to our eyes
> View attachment 488937
> 
> Good luck and enjoy !


I think he's just playing possum and waiting on some cake.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I hope you all have a great day including me!!! It is only Wednesday for you retired guys you don’t care what day it is


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, I hope you all have a great day including me!!! It is only Wednesday for you retired guys you don’t care what day it is


I care. For what it’s worth it flea market day and gonna rain again so no go again. 😂


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy hump day. I guess it could be worse , I coulda still been working driving a truck.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, I hope you all have a great day including me!!! It is only Wednesday for you retired guys you don’t care what day it is


Good morning y'all. Thanks BH! Does that mean tomorrow is Saturday?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Thanks BH! Does that mean tomorrow is Saturday?


For you it looks like that is the case


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for the retired people it’s always Saturday!!!!! But for the working people it’s only Thursday morning


----------



## Bprice1031

Right there with you BH.


----------



## Bprice1031

By the way morning all.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Kinda wet again this morning garage sale Thursday. Us retired guys can’t catch a break. You working stiffs it probably doesn’t matter if it’s raining. 😀. Anyway get out and have fun


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all and thanks BH for keeping us straight. I'd be cornfused without you.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all and thanks BH for keeping us straight. I'd be cornfused without you.
> View attachment 489021


I could feel my heart murmur from looking at that picture.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> I could feel my heart murmur from looking at that picture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Murmur in a good way?
Good Friday morning y'all. BH, I had to Google a calendar to know that.


----------



## MagicMarker

Witness protection program


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Bprice1031

I like BH am already at work and thinking about what I'm going to be doing after work. Till then I will get more coffee. Good morning all.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day I know I will. If you wanna know why it is a Friday with a three day weekend which means I’ll be retired for three days


----------



## 1basshunter

Bprice1031 said:


> I like BH am already at work and thinking about what I'm going to be doing after work. Till then I will get more coffee. Good morning all.


I know for a fact I am going to go fishing


----------



## 1basshunter

Good late morning gentlemen I was on my way to Livingston high school when I was at the stoplight and some 24 year old woman was lucky enough to rear in my work van and it was funny. I get out to ask her if she’s OK and then called my boss to tell him a good news!!! So he comes out and then the police arrive the poor girl got out of her car. She was one of them girls that you look at her and you want to go back to your van and take duck tape to tape your jaw shut so your tongue doesn’t hang out!! My poor boss is trying to talk and he’s making no sense the cop was laughing but he was doing no better….. I don’t think the rest my day will be any better then it’s already has been.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Pictures?!


----------



## 1basshunter

Just for you Duck


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

I don't think that's the pics MR Ducks was interested in?


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a great day I know I will. If you wanna know why it is a Friday with a three day weekend which means I’ll be retired for three days


Crank it UPPP....


its finally friday song - Google Search


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

^^^Not enough^^^


----------



## Lazy 8

I beg your pardon?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Now you’re talkin’


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Murmur in a good way?
> Good Friday morning y'all. BH, I had to Google a calendar to know that.
> View attachment 489068


Nope on the murmur...a bad way...got a birth defect on my aortic valve...will need a replacement sometime in my future. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Nope on the murmur...a bad way...got a birth defect on my aortic valve...will need a replacement sometime in my future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Good morning y'all. Is it finally Saturday?
My BIL is currently in the hospital with AFib. They finally knocked him out and gave his heart an electric jolt to get it back to a normal beat. It worked.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day because I don’t have to work today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It really is a Saturday. Enjoy it


----------



## Bprice1031

Doesn't coffee always taste better on the weekends?


----------



## 1basshunter

Man all you guys are sleeping a lot today


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Is it finally Saturday?
> My BIL is currently in the hospital with AFib. They finally knocked him out and gave his heart an electric jolt to get it back to a normal beat. It worked.


I told him next time just hollar at me and I'll bring my jumper cables.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning from the mountains of PA. It's around 47° this morning and the high is supposed to be around 76° today. Sounds like it's going to be a great day to relax withe family. Enjoy.


----------



## Burkcarp1

1basshunter said:


> Good late morning gentlemen I was on my way to Livingston high school when I was at the stoplight and some 24 year old woman was lucky enough to rear in my work van and it was funny. I get out to ask her if she’s OK and then called my boss to tell him a good news!!! So he comes out and then the police arrive the poor girl got out of her car. She was one of them girls that you look at her and you want to go back to your van and take duck tape to tape your jaw shut so your tongue doesn’t hang out!! My poor boss is trying to talk and he’s making no sense the cop was laughing but he was doing no better….. I don’t think the rest my day will be any better then it’s already has been.


Pics… or it didn’t happen 😁


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Beautiful day get out and enjoy it


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 489167


Good Sunday morning to y'all. Thanks BC for the Bald Eagle pic this Memorial Day weekend. I hope everybody is flying an American flag!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it’s been a nice day after church Carman and I went on a boat ride!!!! Now I’m getting ready to go do some fishing the do the same thing tomorrow


----------



## Lazy 8

Let's see them grills fired up with some... 🐮🐷🥓🥩🍗🌭🍔🦘


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice day for us working guys that aren’t working hard today because it’s a holiday


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. How’s this three day retirement working out? Everyone get out and enjoy today.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Get them grills fired up and eat a steak for me. My protein comes in the form of whey protein and it wouldn't work on the grill.


----------



## 1basshunter

Ribeyes


----------



## fastwater

Looks great BH.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 489239
> Ribeyes


Looking REAL good.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

PK - just fer you...


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Now Yer cookin with Peanut Oil, Lazy!! Just no Tuna!


----------



## mrb1

PromiseKeeper said:


> Now Yer cookin with Peanut Oil, Lazy!! Just no Tuna!


Yes, of course the best "REAL tuna" is served raw.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

and you still buy it in a can?😂


----------



## mrb1

PromiseKeeper said:


> and you still buy it in a can?😂


Yep. Eat and prepare it three ways. Canned, grilled and sushi. So you're a "no" to tuna (canned) salad with chopped pickles, onions, hard boiled eggs, and celery with mayo and brown mustard on a good bread with REAL cheese, sometimes slid under the oven broiler for a few til just melting?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s back to work but for some reason this Monday morning feeling like a Tuesday morning!!! But it still sucks


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Is it still Saturday? Just asking for a friend. Gonna try and get a tiller through everything this morning. Gonna rain tomorrow again.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Is it still Saturday? Just asking for a friend. Gonna try and get a tiller through everything this morning. Gonna rain tomorrow again.
> View attachment 489283


Good morning y'all. Supposed to be a beautiful day in the upper 80's. Make it a good one.
MM, that's a beautiful truck.


----------



## MagicMarker

Couple guys showed up this afternoon to buy 500 pound steer. Check out their livestock trailer. Told them no way in hell we’d load him in that.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

mrb1 said:


> Yep. Eat and prepare it three ways. Canned, grilled and sushi. So you're a "no" to tuna (canned) salad with chopped pickles, onions, hard boiled eggs, and celery with mayo and brown mustard on a good bread with REAL cheese, sometimes slid under the oven broiler for a few til just melting?


Yep, still a resounding NOOO. Sounds to me like you add all of that to cover up the taste of canned tuna!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

MagicMarker said:


> Couple guys showed up this afternoon to buy 500 pound steer. Check out their livestock trailer. Told them no way in hell we’d load him in that.


Were the two guys Fastwater and Lazy??


----------



## PromiseKeeper

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Is it still Saturday? Just asking for a friend. Gonna try and get a tiller through everything this morning. Gonna rain tomorrow again.
> View attachment 489283


Gotta love the square body Chevys! We've had a handful over the years. Wasn't it nice to crawl into the engine compartment, sit on the fender well and be able to get to everything easily? And you could have the gun rack with your favorite rifle or shotgun in one slot and a fishing pole in the other. Didn't have to worry about locking it either! I miss those days.


----------



## fastwater

PromiseKeeper said:


> Were the two guys Fastwater and Lazy??


Nope...that weren't lazy or myself.
And here's the proof...and the real reason MM wouldn't load them steers....them boys was pullin that delux trailer with this:









That poor steer didn't have a chance in makin it where they were taken it.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Like Ole Paul Harvey used to say..... "and now you know the rest of the story!"


----------



## M R DUCKS

Waiting…..


----------



## M R DUCKS

Snipe ?


----------



## MagicMarker

We delivered the steer for 3 bucks a mile in our trailer


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Over Kansas today super cell


----------



## M R DUCKS

Whoa! 
that’s awesome, cool, scary


----------



## fasteddy

THE SKY IS FALLING, THE SKY IS FALLING !!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Wednesday flea market day and a beautiful morning to ride the bike over to it. Get out and enjoy it.


----------



## Bprice1031

Enjoy the ride MM and the coffee when you get back. Good morning!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Over Kansas today super cell
> View attachment 489323


Great pic Tom. Does anybody see an image in the bottom right? A head shot?


----------



## Lazy 8

MM, you need a trailer for your bike.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> MM, you need a trailer for your bike.


Had a trailer with my other two gold wings but decided not to put a hitch on this one. By the way just turned 40,000 miles on it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good late morning gentlemen it’s working Wednesday and it still sucks even on hump day


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## M R DUCKS

Got my order in with Acme !

beepbeep!


----------



## M R DUCKS

super genius!


----------



## Moo Juice

That yote couldn't catch that bird if he had a jet pack and a pair of roller skates.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Ol' Whiskers

have 167lb anvil for sale...


----------



## fasteddy

I love it, you guys crack me up.
Getting to love this hightech world where I can relive my past.
All the violence that I was exposed to on that TV, in my youth and yet never had the will to hurt or kill anyone. Even though society seems to temp me daily nowadays. Guess it's all about knowing what's right or wrong.
Bless you all.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for you retire guys but it sure sucks being a working person


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for you retire guys but it sure sucks being a working person


JUST RETIRE THEN


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday. Farmersville, Englewood and rt 40 sales this week. Rain stopped gonna be a great day. Enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker

Which one do you want?


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Which one do you want?
> View attachment 489407


Eeny meny miny mo. 
Good morning y'all! It's going to be a great day today, maybe one of the best days of the year!


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Fastwawa, is Roho ok?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531968667591643136


----------



## M R DUCKS

I actually 
LOL…..!


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> JUST RETIRE THEN


I’m too poor


----------



## Bprice1031

MagicMarker said:


> Which one do you want?
> View attachment 489407



All of them!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Fastwawa, is Roho ok?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531968667591643136


Can't get it to load...


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Can't get it to load...


Let's try this again...








Rooster passes out after screaming #shorts







youtube.com


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Let's try this again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster passes out after screaming #shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com



That lil fellar done runned himself completely out of cockadoodledo juice...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday morning and can’t wait to to start the weekend


----------



## Bprice1031

Ever notice how the coffee at work on Fridays always tastes better than the Monday coffee?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Today is another catch up day for stuff I didn’t get done this week. Headed to Tennessee tomorrow morning for a couple days to try and catch a striper. Basshunter, when do you want to go catch one?


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Good luck tomorrow to MM, Tommy, Fastie and anybody else going fishing. And remember...pics or it never happened.


----------



## 1basshunter

Dan, Next time you go to Tennessee I’ll be ready to go let me know what I need for fishing for them like rod type? Line and so on


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Dan, Next time you go to Tennessee I’ll be ready to go let me know what I need for fishing for them like rod type? Line and so on


I’ll call you


----------



## $diesel$

I got a memorial golf outing today in about 3 hours. I have played 1 time in 15-17 years cuz of back issues.
My son's team lost a guy, so i'm just filling in. I'll be playing with 3 young bucks.
It should be fun, but quite painfull.
A $100 day, but worth it for the family. The young man passed from cancer a couple years back at 51 years old. The damn cancer is non-discriminant.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy your weekend. I know I am. 😀


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> I got a memorial golf outing today in about 3 hours. I have played 1 time in 15-17 years cuz of back issues.
> My son's team lost a guy, so i'm just filling in. I'll be playing with 3 young bucks.
> It should be fun, but quite painfull.
> A $100 day, but worth it for the family. The young man passed from cancer a couple years back at 51 years old. The damn cancer is non-discriminant.


Good morning y'all. 
Hey Diesel....cancer sucks. I'm not an expert but I've seen alot. My mom passed at 64 from stage 4 colon cancer. So did a work buddy. I collected money donations for his widow I'd never met.
Do you know what kind of cancer the man had?
On a side note good luck today! Would you be surprised to know I shoot in the lower 70's? Yup, any hotter than that and I stay home.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy 8 said:


> ….l shoot in the lower 70's? Yup, any hotter than that and I stay home


----------



## bassplayer

Good morning guys!! Getting ready to season my new Blackstone griddle. Gonna be a great day!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening gentlemen, it’s been a busy day. I put new of LED lights in the garage today and a kitchen sink plus a dishwasher for Carmen I may go fishing tonight or tomorrow morning. But now it’s miller time but I don’t like miller Heineken’s is more like it


----------



## MagicMarker

Good evening guys. It’s 1130 pm and we’re out here catching bait to fish tomorrow. Got about 50 alewives in the bait tank so far


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s almost eight am. We’ve caught five so far. Only kept one that swallowed the hook. Looking for a few bigger.


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Good morning guys!! Getting ready to season my new Blackstone griddle. Gonna be a great day!!


Happy Sunday y'all. 
Love to see a pic of that grill!
Good luck BH, MM, ST, Fastie and anybody else out there fishing!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen went to church today and then fishing with Carmen just fun fishing for bluegills but ended up getting dinks eyes man they are all over the place


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Just finished catching bait and headed out. Caught a nice walleye and a crappie while catching bait. Fish till bout ten then head north today.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all.
> Hey Diesel....cancer sucks. I'm not an expert but I've seen alot. My mom passed at 64 from stage 4 colon cancer. So did a work buddy. I collected money donations for his widow I'd never met.
> Do you know what kind of cancer the man had?
> On a side note good luck today! Would you be surprised to know I shoot in the lower 70's? Yup, any hotter than that and I stay home.


I believe ya, Lazy, some guys just have the knack for it.
I was a fair to mid'lin player myself, back before i got hurt.
It was a long day, man. My son brought me home, i unloaded my stuff and ran to let the dog out. Next thing i know, i wake up in my lawn chair near the driveway and it's 3 hours later!
That really wore me out, i guess. 
We played terribly, but it was all about the money for the folks.
I hit a few good shots and a whole lot of bad ones, but it was really good to be out there after all those years.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> I believe ya, Lazy, some guys just have the knack for it.
> I was a fair to mid'lin player myself, back before i got hurt.
> It was a long day, man. My son brought me home, i unloaded my stuff and ran to let the dog out. Next thing i know, i wake up in my lawn chair near the driveway and it's 3 hours later!
> That really wore me out, i guess.
> We played terribly, but it was all about the money for the folks.
> I hit a few good shots and a whole lot of bad ones, but it was really good to be out there after all those years.


Well Diesel, I hope you had fun no matter the cost. I never was a golfer but went one time for a Carpenters Union outing. It was a disaster. I quickly realized that if I had time to kill, I'd rather spend it with a fishing pole in my hand vs a golf club.
Good morning everybody! I hope Fastie and ST are catching alot of fish.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 489631


Nice pic MM. It looks so peaceful
BH, are you messing with my head? Is today Saturday?


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Happy Sunday y'all.
> Love to see a pic of that grill!
> Good luck BH, MM, ST, Fastie and anybody else out there fishing!





Lazy 8 said:


> Happy Sunday y'all.
> Love to see a pic of that grill!
> Good luck BH, MM, ST, Fastie and anybody else out there fishing!
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]


----------



## Lazy 8

That's one sweet setup! Thanks.


----------



## Lazy 8

Notice how sweetly he cut the windows out.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> That's one sweet setup! Thanks.


Thanks Lazy, it's all I need when cooking for 1


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it’s been a hard Monday for me back is killing me!!!! Hopefully you retire guys are not over doing it today. I know how hard it is to sleep in


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen it’s been a hard Monday for me back is killing me!!!! Hopefully you retire guys are not over doing it today. I know how hard it is to sleep in


Sleep in ? Up at 3am catching bait, fished till 930. Then drove 5 hours home. Rough but someone’s gotta do it. 😀


----------



## M R DUCKS

daughter gave me the alert, I pulled up gas buddy…


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> daughter gave me the alert, I pulled up gas buddy…


I have no comment. I don't want this thread locked down like all my other ones. All comments to be strictly non-controversial. I'm walking a thin line. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today for you retired guy’s but for us working guys it’s only Tuesday


----------



## Southernsaug

Yaaaaawwwnn, What did you say BH, I was just waking up. Tuesday, is that the day eveybody has off? No wait that's Sunday, isn't it. Ohhh, yawn again....it's raining, I think I'll take a knap.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back home again to try and get back on schedule. It’s Tuesday, sale barn day, Wednesday flea market day, Thursday, garage sales day. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Thanks BH for the Tuesday reminder.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## FOWL BRAWL




----------



## Lazy 8

FOWL BRAWL said:


> View attachment 489686


Meme of the week here.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 489685


I’m thinking a husband did that so his wife could wash dishes in the sink. That’s a water level marker. 🤔


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I’m thinking a husband did that so his wife could wash dishes in the sink. That’s a water level marker. 🤔


That sink is Kavorkian approved.


----------



## Moo Juice

No, it's one of them new electric sinks. Much more efficient than the old ones. I think all the progressives should jump on the bandwagon and get one installed ASAP.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

must be attached directly to a solar panel?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day because I’m thinking about taking tomorrow off


----------



## Redheads




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Beautiful morning get out and enjoy it.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day because I’m thinking about taking tomorrow off


Good morning everybody. BH, don't do that to us retired old farts. You're just messing with our heads.


----------



## Redheads




----------



## garhtr




----------



## fasteddy

Great pic garhtr. 
Just love those faces


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday morning and I’m off today got up to let lazy know that day it is now going back to bed 🛌 for a bit. Then getting up we are having new carpet put in today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday. Probably won’t go to more than 50-60 today rest I’ll just drive by. Got the last of my sweet corn planted yesterday so garden is all in. Enjoy the day


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning and good luck to MM.
BH, quit messing with my mind.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> BH, quit messing with my mind.


Ok it’s Saturday


----------



## fasteddy

We got a new definition for the term the
"ROARING TWENTIES" and only 2 years into the decade. Hang on tight it's going to get rough, heck it already is, oh wait, it's going to get better (SARCASM), crazy world man!!!


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

^^^ouch^^^


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

soon to be, "Hey, look, we passed an EV!"


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday morning and I’m going fishing today after work🎣 but for you retired old farts it’s a great Saturday


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Thinking about building a vegetable stand to put out at the end of the driveway to put the excess stuff from the garden this year. May just put a donation jar there.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Thanks BH for setting us retireses straight and good luck this evening. Should be a low front coming in!
MM, you remind me of my dad. Whenever he had a garage sale, he'd end up giving most of the stuff away. He told the neighbors to help themselves to his garden and when we'd rob the bees in the fall, he'd give all the honey away. Up to 50 quarts. We had 22 hives.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy, you’ve had 5 hours to count to 8!


----------



## MagicMarker

Got the frame built for the produce stand. Now to cut a log into live edge siding


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s


----------



## 1basshunter

Going


----------



## 1basshunter

Be


----------



## 1basshunter

Mine


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy


----------



## 1basshunter

Is a sleep


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Is a sleep


Good job BH. Not asleep, I had 3 Dr appts today at the James. They said if I don't lose any weight in the next 3 weeks, I get to have my feeding tube removed. 
I still don't have an appetite or taste buds and I'm drinking liquid Glucerna.
I've lost 95 lbs.


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm also mixing up a smoothie twice a day. It has some of the mass gainer (weight gain) protein powder, peanut butter, half an avocado, coconut oil, olive oil, and some almonds in it. For awhile I was putting a piece of my birthday cake in there. Yum, yum.


----------



## MagicMarker

It’s Saturday! Get up get out and do something fun!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a great Saturday morning going fishing in a little bit then I have to go to my step daughter’s boyfriend home and fix his electrical problems


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Is today Saturday?


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 489836


I'll probably get a horse before I buy an electric vehicle. 
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## PromiseKeeper

With the price of feed, a horse and buggy aren't cheap to travel in either! It's kind of like the guys that used to ask me for some of that "free" venison or perch that I had in the freezer! I'd always remind them that there is no such thing! Last weekend, I put $50 in the truck and $80 in the boat for some "free" fish that I caught.


----------



## Moo Juice

Got an Amish man who does building repairs for me. Said they get between 20 and 30 grand wrapped up in a buggy and horse. And that's with a cheaper used buggy.


----------



## 1basshunter

Fishing today was ok mostly dinks and some just short of the 15 inche mark


----------



## MagicMarker

Finished the produce stand. Cut the siding this morning and got it and the roof put on


----------



## Lazy 8

Looking real gud Dan.


----------



## 1basshunter

Looks good Dan


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning. It's Sunday and me and the wife are going fishing!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks to be a rainy Sunday. Try and do something fun today.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. Good luck to those going fishing today. Heat wave coming.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen church is over now I’m going to get something to eat then fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We're backkkkk


----------



## Lazy 8

Welcome home. Nice fish! Catch any for the freezer?


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> We're backkkkk


Nice fishes ! 
Looks like the weather treated you well, congratulations 
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Nice fishes !
> Looks like the weather treated you well, congratulations
> Good luck and enjoy !


Bad weather and only 270 ish for both boats


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a slow work day for me!!!! My back is in really bad shape. Not it’s a Saturday for some people


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a slow work day for me!!!! My back is in really bad shape. Not it’s a Saturday for some people


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got a lumber order to cut first thing this morning. Then think I’ll find something fun to do.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Gonna be a hot one this week. Here you go BH....


----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> Finished the produce stand. Cut the siding this morning and got it and the roof put on
> View attachment 489846
> View attachment 489847
> View attachment 489848
> View attachment 489849


Nice job, magic.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bad weather and only 270 ish for both boats


270 ! Heck Fire that's more fish than I've caught in my entire life and I'm ---- Old.
Any thing with teeth wrestled aboard ???
Good luck Enjoy


----------



## mrb1

Didn't know mallards enjoyed soybeans  Today around 1pm Miami County.. More coming now at 6pm. Nearest river/lake is probably 10 miles away as "the mallard flies". Hoping the garden here can handle it..just now starting to get some good growth


----------



## MagicMarker

Severe thunderstorm roared past about an hour ago. Renter at the farm called said big maple by the house went over. We ran over to check it out. Couldn’t have fallen better place. Didn’t touch the house shed or nothing. Guess we’ll be cutting it up and moving it tomorrow


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Guess we’ll work on that tree in a little while. Trunk is more than 4 feet across. Even though it’s a soft maple think we’ll try and get a few table slabs out of the trunk sometime.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Southernsaug

We took a Butt kicking here last night too. Tornado sirens going off for 2 hrs, wind and heavy rain. No electric since 6:00Pm last night and the electric company is saying we won't get it back before tonight. Oh boy 95 and no air, I'll be finding a road trip today. Got the generator running, but it won't handle the air conditioner and everything else. Guess I need to go bigger.


----------



## mrb1

"Can Bozo come out and play?" Neighbors 14 year old blonde Lab "Boomer" will come over and wait at my front door until I let my boy "Bozo" out to play. The ole boy Boomer is in his twilight years, months. At home they say he has a hard time getting up and down, can't do stairs anymore, just getting around in general. When he comes over here, he is like a new puppy. Jumps up on that patio in one leap  My boy is 8 years old and Boomer was there from the first day I brought him (Bozo) home at 8 weeks old. True friendship right here. No BS involved.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning all. Hope everyone made it through the night safe and sound.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. We were lucky after hearing about what some of you went through. No major damage and the power is still on.
The news says that 350,000+ without power in Ohio.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, It’s been a very busy day so far power out in schools On the bright side it’s Saturday for the Retired guys


----------



## Southernsaug

BH- You are only creating your own pain thinking about us every day is Saturday guys. I'd like to tell you we are thinking about you and sympathetic, but we're way to busy in our gardens, fishing and taking naps. Cheer up you'll get here someday .

In all honesty I think many of us are working harder in retirement, but it's doing what we want


----------



## 1basshunter

Southernsaug said:


> BH- You are only creating your own pain thinking about us every day is Saturday guys. I'd like to tell you we are thinking about you and sympathetic, but we're way to busy in our gardens, fishing and taking naps. Cheer up you'll get here someday .
> 
> In all honesty I think many of us are working harder in retirement, but it's doing what we want


I’m not going to be working hard when I retire !!! I do enough of that crap now when I retire very little work except for the honey do list don’t know how to get out of that yet. But I’ll be working on it


----------



## MagicMarker

Two hours this morning and poof tree is gone


----------



## Whitley

Southernsaug said:


> BH- You are only creating your own pain thinking about us every day is Saturday guys. I'd like to tell you we are thinking about you and sympathetic, but we're way to busy in our gardens, fishing and taking naps. Cheer up you'll get here someday .
> 
> In all honesty I think many of us are working harder in retirement, but it's doing what we want


If you are married and retired, it's just being under new management.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1

View attachment 489988
View attachment 489988


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 489988
> View attachment 489988


Linky no worky for me.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Southernsaug

And that was normal in any rural school parking lot, Burkcarp1. I don't know when the "woke" idiots will ever realize there's something else going on. The guns are only an element in a bigger problem. 

to borrow the words of a game show.....*JESUS, COME ON DOWN*


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna climb on the bike and run over to the flea market and back before it really gets hot. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s not a Friday but I’m going to have some fun today and work like a retired worker


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Couple of my garage sale finds today. A Western USA, sharp finger knife with original sheath, and a real nice older pedal tractor and trailer.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good Saturday morning gentlemen it’s only Thursday for me and the working guys


----------



## Moo Juice

Nice 66 series MM! Someone will pay handsomely for that!


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> Nice 66 series MM! Someone will pay handsomely for that!


Think I got a great deal, fifty bucks for the tractor and wagon and ten dollars for the knife


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to a bunch of sales today. Gratis, Arcanum, West Milton all have citywide today


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Try to stay cool today.


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Think I got a great deal, fifty bucks for the tractor and wagon and ten dollars for the knife


A buddy of mine just paid shy of 300 for John Deere 4430 for his new grandson and it needs paint and decals.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 490050


Making a sign right now. I know a good street corner to stand at. Ahhhh, screw it. Too hot out. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Southernsaug

I think you done very well MagicMarker, I'd say that's a $ 200.00 + set in the right auction. Of course you'll find them listed for $400.00 -500.00 on ebay, but they ain't sold either. I saw one sell not long ago without the wagon for just under $200.00, but not nearly as nice.


----------



## MagicMarker

Today’s garage sale finds. Bought a five dollar three wheel bicycle, ten dollar chainsaw another tiller and lawnmower all running and working


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday morning and I’m thinking about retiring till Tuesday after work today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and do something fun today


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning. Going to get some coffee.


----------



## bobk

Happy Friday? Spent yesterday afternoon cleaning the boat and the fish. I don’t like this heat! Next week looks brutal after Monday. Got done just in time to enjoy a drink and the nice skyline.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Bob, that pic of your sunset looks like an old war pic of Iwo Jima or something. The clouds could be smoke and the flagpole adds to it all. 
Great pic.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 490111


Shouldn’t that be short story long?


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Shouldn’t that be short story long?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## M R DUCKS

Here Ali Ali Ali …..


----------



## Southernsaug

Yawwnnn, good morning everyone, it's the other Saturday. You know the one that our fishing holes are crowded, the stores are busy and traffic is worse. Can't wait until 1st Saturday (BH calls it Monday) and things get beck to normal.....


----------



## REEL GRIP

Weekend Warriors ain't gonna like the big wind today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Wake up and get at it. You’re wasting daylight. A weekend only lasts so long.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## FOWL BRAWL




----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 490134


So true!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning my fellow Derailers. My shoulder is stiff and sore from a tumble I took yesterday in my punkin patch. The patch is on a hill down here in WV. I also thumped my gourd while planting gourds. I was lucky, it coulda been worse. I don't rebound like I used to.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> my punkin patch
> [/l
> How the pumpkins coming along ???
> Me n the grandkids decided to skip the pumpkin patch and do sunflowers--- stupid deer came along and ate every last one .
> Be careful n enjoy
> Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice


----------



## MagicMarker

Happy father’s day. Make it one to remember.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning and Happy Father's Day y'all. Grill day?


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning and Happy Father's Day y'all. Grill day?


Nope...leftovers! Had a mini family reunion yesterday at a cousins place...too much food brought and made...still works for works for me.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Nope...leftovers! Had a mini family reunion yesterday at a cousins place...too much food brought and made...still works for works for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with that. Here's what I'm having. I'll throw a few cookies in the blender with the powder for extra calories. I can't stop losing weight. I've slowed it down though.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening gentlemen it’s been a Busy day today I went to church then Carman and I went to joe’s house and fixed his electrical problem then came home did the stuff for Carmen now it’s my time


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Just got my new Honey do list oh how I love them. Carmen would like me too disconnect the well water that goes to the outside hose spigot only and hook them up to city water. I told her ok but I’m going to keep the well water hook up to it also and put a shutoff just in case we would ever need it.


----------



## Whitley




----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Here's what I'm having. I'll throw a few cookies in the blender with the powder for extra calories. I can't stop losing weight. I've slowed it down though.
> View attachment 490203


Wasn't complaining about the leftovers at all...have a little bit of smoked leg of lamb and some awesome spicy kielbasa from Presslers Meats that a cousin brought.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Wasn't complaining about the leftovers at all...have a little bit of smoked leg of lamb and some awesome spicy kielbasa from Presslers Meats that a cousin brought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Sounds scrumptious to me


----------



## MagicMarker

Good Monday morning guys. Another hot week coming.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Hey BH, are you off today?


----------



## garhtr

1basshunter said:


> disconnect the well water that goes to the outside hose spigot


That city water will kill your plants 
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## M R DUCKS

One !


----------



## M R DUCKS

Bam!


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Bam!


Do you receive a notification when the count is getting close?


----------



## M R DUCKS

I know a guy….


----------



## 1basshunter

Good Monday afternoon gentlemen I’m done with the plumbing and now I’m putting new braided line on all my reels that need it


----------



## fasteddy

Hey lazy 8, does that walker come with a trailer so I can take it to Wally Mart.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice hot day today and lucky me I’ll be working out side today. But on a side note it’s still a Saturday for all you retired guys


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to the sale barn today to try and pickup a few head.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

What a slacker! Back in her day she’d chase those birds.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Great pics Bob. 
BH, take it easy outside today.
Today is the first day of summer!


----------



## G.lock

Hey Bob:
Maybe she don't chase' em anymore cause she caught one😲😲


----------



## bobk

G.lock said:


> Hey Bob:
> Maybe she don't chase' em anymore cause she caught one😲😲


I reckon the thrill is gone for the ole cat.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I can’t wait for this day to be over it’s not going to be a good day for me.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Woke up to ride to flea market and laid back down. Just wasn’t feel’n it this morning. Did get four feeders yesterday two steers and two heifers. Get out and enjoy hump day.


----------



## MagicMarker

This one didn’t get away


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Woke up to ride to flea market and laid back down. Just wasn’t feel’n it this morning. Did get four feeders yesterday two steers and two heifers. Get out and enjoy hump day.
> View attachment 490321


MM that doesn’t sound like you…maybe the HEAT playing a little factor…it’s good to sit or lay around every once in a while…that picture is priceless…lol lol…I should say BOTH pics are PRICELESS!!!


----------



## mrb1

For anybody who might need some in the next few days...


----------



## bobk

mrb1 said:


> For anybody who might need some in the next few days...
> View attachment 490327


As they say sh** runs downhill. I wouldn’t take the bottom bag either.


----------



## mrb1

bobk said:


> As they say sh** runs downhill. I wouldn’t take the bottom bag either.


At least she's being courteous towards others and using the cigarette extinguisher.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Woke up to ride to flea market and laid back down. Just wasn’t feel’n it this morning. Did get four feeders yesterday two steers and two heifers. Get out and enjoy hump day.


Got up early to finish trimming all around the pond. Cattail’s need to go. Same here. I just wasn’t feeling it. Ran 3 tanks through the trimmer and brush cutter yesterday before lunch. Went out in the afternoon and push mowed 2 tank fulls. around the yard. 92 degrees. That was real fun. I’ll hop on the tractor and finish the mowing in a bit. Rain by 2 o’clock here they say. Dang heat sucks.


----------



## bobk

mrb1 said:


> At least she's being courteous towards others and using the cigarette extinguisher.


She’s a thoughtful gal.


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> Got up early to finish trimming all around the pond. Cattail’s need to go. Same here. I just wasn’t feeling it. Ran 3 tanks through the trimmer and brush cutter yesterday before lunch. Went out in the afternoon and push mowed 2 tank fulls. around the yard. 92 degrees. That was real fun. I’ll hop on the tractor and finish the mowing in a bit. Rain by 2 o’clock here they say. Dang heat sucks.


Bob, I got tired of weed eating the pond years ago. Bought a sickle bar mower for the tractor and once around the pond I’m done. By the way use roundup directly on the cattails and it’ll kill them


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Bob, I got tired of weed eating the pond years ago. Bought a sickle bar mower for the tractor and once around the pond I’m done. By the way use roundup directly on the cattails and it’ll kill them


I would if I could Dan. It’s too steep for a tractor. Need a dozer to fix that issue. I will roundup the cattails. I cut them down and then give them a spray.


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Bob, I got tired of weed eating the pond years ago. Bought a sickle bar mower for the tractor and once around the pond I’m done. By the way use roundup directly on the cattails and it’ll kill them


----------



## Lazy 8

My buddies dad had a farm pond with a few grass carp in it. Those guys stripped all the vegetation out of the pond. When he would mow around the pond, he'd shoot the discharge into the pond to feed them. He also had to buy some kind of a pelletized food for them. He'd stomp his foot on the deck a few times and they come swimming to him.


----------



## bobk

My grass carp are fat and lazy. Once they get so big they quit eating the grass. They are pellet hogs though. I need to get a few little ones. They used to keep the pond nice and clean.


----------



## MagicMarker

I get new little ones every few years. Son likes to get the big ones out with bow and fishing arrow


----------



## M R DUCKS

use rodeo near water instead of round-up….


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 490328


Sweet!


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> My grass carp are fat and lazy. Once they get so big they quit eating the grass. They are pellet hogs though. I need to get a few little ones. They used to keep the pond nice and clean.


Can you catch those with a sprig of broccoli on a hook?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Can you catch those with a sprig of broccoli on a hook?


Haven’t tried that. I know a .223 works pretty good.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> I know a .223 works pretty good.


I bet this is more fun  















Might have to try the broccoli trick some time. 
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> I bet this is more fun
> View attachment 490339
> View attachment 490338
> 
> Might have to try the broccoli trick some time.
> Good luck and enjoy !


Absolutely.


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> I bet this is more fun
> View attachment 490339
> View attachment 490338
> 
> Might have to try the broccoli trick some time.
> Good luck and enjoy !


Dang boy! You remind of those guys in FL catching tarpon on a fly rig.


----------



## Moo Juice

Twenty till ten, took an open air tractor up to the other farm to drop a planter and fuel up for tomorrow. On the way back, the temperature is finally comfortable, no wind and the lightning bugs are lighting over my fields. Truly a relaxing ride. Man I love this.


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Twenty till ten, took an open air tractor up to the other farm to drop a planter and fuel up for tomorrow. On the way back, the temperature is finally comfortable, no wind and the lightning bugs are lighting over my fields. Truly a relaxing ride. Man I love this.


Nothing like being in the country. Glad you’re enjoying the ride.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Nothing like being in the country. Glad you’re enjoying the ride.


The simple things in life. Kinda like those old countrytime lemonade commercials.


----------



## Southernsaug

Not a good day....One of our old labs died lasst night. The kids had picked a pair out of a litter 14 years ago. The only dogs that was just theirs. Of course mom and dad kept them when the kids moved away. It just crushes me to loose dogs. Rest well in dog Heaven Dudley


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today for outside work but you retired guys can’t even remember that far back in time


----------



## $diesel$

Southernsaug said:


> Not a good day....One of our old labs died lasst night. The kids had picked a pair out of a litter 14 years ago. The only dogs that was just theirs. Of course mom and dad kept them when the kids moved away. It just crushes me to loose dogs. Rest well in dog Heaven Dudley
> View attachment 490349


I feel ya, brother. I lost my big chocolate male in January. Still bothers me as i think of him every day.
And i have a bad habit of calling my half-husky by my labs name.


----------



## bobk

Very sorry SS. Our dogs don’t live long enough.


----------



## Lazy 8

No they don't and I think a part of us dies along with them. They love us no matter what.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Sorry to hear that Southersaug...


----------



## Southernsaug

Thanks everyone. Now we are trying to keep his brother distracted today. This morning while we were burying Dudly he'd walk up and sniff his brother and look at us as if to say, Wake him, please. They have never been apart.


----------



## Lazy 8

Southernsaug said:


> Thanks everyone. Now we are trying to keep his brother distracted today. This morning while we were burying Dudly he'd walk up and sniff his brother and look at us as if to say, Wake him, please. They have never been apart.


That's so sad. When we lived in southern WV my moms brother who was 21 at the time died suddenly from a ruptured appendix. Him and his dog were very close and every evening that dog would climb a hill out back and howl the loneliest howl you ever heard.
Any plans on getting the brother another pal?


----------



## mrb1




----------



## Southernsaug

No Lazy 8, I am not planning on anymore dogs. This old heart can't be broken much more, a piece of me dies with each one of them and I am running out of pieces.


----------



## fastwater

Very sorry to hear of your loss Southernsaug.
And I surely feel your pain when talkin about a piece of us dies when a loved one passes.


----------



## Lazy 8

My wife and I have lost lots of pets and while it never gets easy, having another pet sure does help.
After a friend of mine had lost quite a few doggies, she was talking to her vet who said if you want a pet that'll outlive you, get a parrot. Those birds can live to be 80 years old. Of course you can't curl up on the couch with a parrot but they are quite smart.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Our turtle is 49!


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Our turtle is 49!


Wow! What's it's life expectancy?


----------



## Bprice1031

Sorry for your loss SS.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning all, it's Friday for us non retired people!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys it’s Friday. Got a Couple things to do this morning than I’m gonna take a bike ride. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> Good morning all, it's Friday for us non retired people!


Good morning y'all. Hey Brice, shouldn't you be at working supporting us retired folks? We need another raise. Gas ain't cheap. 
Just kiddin brother.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy 8 said:


> Wow! What's it's life expectancy?


google doesnt have all the info…. 
“in captivity, average lifespan is about 20 years, some making it to 30….
…in the wild, they can live up to 70 years”

who do I contact to get our turtle some recognition…?


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> google doesnt have all the info….
> “in captivity, average lifespan is about 20 years, some making it to 30….
> …in the wild, they can live up to 70 years”
> 
> who do I contact to get our turtle some recognition…?


Uh, the Turtle Man? Live action!


----------



## fasteddy

Moo juice, that peace you found the other night on the tractor is what makes us keep going. Stuff like that makes me smile for days.


----------



## fasteddy

Southernsaug, so sorry for your loss of a great friend, can't stop tearing up and I didn't even know Dudley, don't have to, just look at his face in your picture. Beautiful friend !!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Southersaug, so sorry for your loss. I had to put my buddy Rudy down last October man that was a really had for me to do.


----------



## 1basshunter

Now that Friday workday is over it’s fishing time for me going out in a little bit hope you all had a good day and a great weekend. Unless you’re retired then it doesn’t matter what day it is 😡


----------



## MagicMarker

Got a new customer for our odd shaped and some scrap pieces of wood. He makes custom guitars and other decorative items from them


----------



## MagicMarker

Another guy makes custom cutting boards too


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning. It’s Saturday again. Headed to an auction in a little while. Get out and enjoy your weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Another hot one today.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s been a nice day fishing so far!!! Going home now and take Carman and her mom and dad out to eat then back at fishing.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 490445


Get this one totally...
Every now and again I go out in the middle of the night and rattle off a mag or two just to keep things on the up and up.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 490438


That's a great idea.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fasteddy

Hey, I use my shop vac to clean up the yard, patio and driveway when needed. I guess that's why nobody wants to be friendly. Or maybe it's because I do it in the nude with my work boots on all the while yelling "hootie hoo, hootie hoo". We're all allowed to be unique individuals in this world now aren't we? Oh well life goes on, the birds, squirrels chipmunks and fish still talk to me.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy the rest of the weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Redheads




----------



## Southernsaug

this forum cracks me up


----------



## bassplayer

MagicMarker said:


> Got a new customer for our odd shaped and some scrap pieces of wood. He makes custom guitars and other decorative items from them
> View attachment 490412


That's pretty cool!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> That's a great idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yea but I like Fasties method better.


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> That's pretty cool!!!


I meant to ask you, what's his favorite kind of wood?
@MagicMarker


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s time for church today and then I’ll be going to outdoor stores to get a new trolling motor with spot lock on it. Then off to buy some cheap gas😡 for the boats and fill them up again!!!!!! The cleaning and lubricant my winter rods and reels. If I get a chance today I’ll try and do some fishing


----------



## fastwater

Good luck on finding both cheap gas and new spot lock trolling mtr.
At least Minn Kota brand.
Talked to boat dealer the other day about upgrading mine and was told...like many other things...they just can't be had right now. He said everything from parts to new mtrs are on backorder.
This dealer sells a lot of fishing boats and is having more issues getting trolling mtrs to put on the new boats he's selling than getting new boats in to sell.
Good luck on your quest!


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> I meant to ask you, what's his favorite kind of wood?
> @MagicMarker


Don’t know We sold him cherry , maple and walnut


----------



## Lazy 8

Very nice. How long do you think he has to let the wood stabilize before he can use it?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

My cheap gas😡 now just 2 two more trips at this price and I’ll be good for a little bit


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Very nice. How long do you think he has to let the wood stabilize before he can use it?


It’s pretty dry now but I’d think he’d use over the next winter


----------



## Lazy 8

A


----------



## Lazy 8

Little


----------



## Lazy 8

Birdie


----------



## Lazy 8

Told


----------



## Lazy 8

Me


----------



## Lazy 8

This


----------



## Lazy 8

Was getting real close!


----------



## Lazy 8

BOOM SHAKA LACKA


----------



## Lazy 8

I'd like to stop for a minute and thank Mr. Duck. Thank you my friend.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good job lazy


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good job lazy


Good job on you buying your equipment


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 490464


Thanks MM. Who knew that about Barney.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great Monday right after work I’m going to put on the trolling motor and fish finder


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys just got on the water at CJ Brown. Let’s see if anything’s biting


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys just got on the water at CJ Brown. Let’s see if anything’s biting
> View attachment 490540


post em up


----------



## kycreek

Finish this cup of joe & I'm heading to the river. Gonna try to find some green carp today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Catfish, whiebass, crappie, and MUSKIE! So far


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Great catch MM! I love Muskies and also love that sunrise.


----------



## MagicMarker

Just pulled out. 6 walleye, dozen crappie, four white bass, 4 catfish, and that Muskie


----------



## Lil' Rob

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 490513
> View attachment 490514


I just picked up the same fish finder...gotta find time to install it.


----------



## fasteddy

Magic marker, you had a fun/busy time on the water today and all before noon. Nice variety of fish. Starts turning into work when you're catching them fast (ha,ha,ha).


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> I meant to ask you, what's his favorite kind of wood?
> @MagicMarker



"Morning"


----------



## $diesel$

I'll be picking up a, new to me, quarter ton pick up later today or sometime tomorrow. 
Unlike you guys, i'm a died in the wool Ford man.
Finally found a nice used one in excellent condition with mid miles. Man o man, they sure want a ton of money for these used trucks these days.


----------



## MagicMarker

$diesel$ said:


> I'll be picking up a, new to me, quarter ton pick up later today or sometime tomorrow.
> Unlike you guys, i'm a died in the wool Ford man.
> Finally found a nice used one in excellent condition with mid miles. Man o man, they sure want a ton of money for these used trucks these days.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning. It's Monday number two for us working people. Enjoy the coffee and the day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Bprice1031 said:


> Good morning. It's Monday number two for us working people. Enjoy the coffee and the day.


Three more Mondays and it’ll be Saturday


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sale barn day today. Did get some more table slabs cut yesterday afternoon. These are burr oak


----------



## Bprice1031

MagicMarker said:


> Three more Mondays and it’ll be Saturday


Yes it will be and I can't wait. It's going to be a great weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## fasteddy

4 more Saturday's and it'll be Sunday for the retired folks.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 490564


Good morning y'all. BwaaaHaHa. This is Hilarius.


----------



## mrb1

Local chainsaw artists' work...


----------



## $diesel$

You guys are a little tuff on me and my Fords, don't ya think?..............LOL


----------



## 1basshunter

Good late afternoon gentlemen I have been very busy today and last night putting on the new trolling motor and then working all day in the sunshine. Now it’s back working on the boat


----------



## bobk

$diesel$ said:


> You guys are a little tuff on me and my Fords, don't ya think?..............LOL


Don’t take it personally. Really it’s all directed at Tom and Pete. 😁😁


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good late afternoon gentlemen I have been very busy today and last night putting on the new trolling motor and then working all day in the sunshine. Now it’s back working on the boat


You find room for the extra batteries? Carmen’s seat? 🤔


----------



## fastwater

$diesel$ said:


> You guys are a little tuff on me and my Fords, don't ya think?..............LOL


Congrats on your new to you Ford pickup.
If'n you want to know everything that's wrong with it...Ford usually writes it dead center of the front grill and circles it for ya:


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> You find room for the extra batteries? Carmen’s seat? 🤔


He'd rather carry that new battery in his pocket.
He messes with Carmens seat and he'll be back to bank fishin...


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## Lazy 8

Hey PK! Where ya been? 
Po Ford guys.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m done


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> He'd rather carry that new battery in his pocket.
> He messes with Carmens seat and he'll be back to bank fishin...


Smart man!


----------



## MagicMarker

Now for a road test 👍


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

Looks great BH!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 490603


I can say that’s not true for me. I’ve been the guy from shore. I feel blessed to have a boat.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I can say that’s not true for me. I’ve been the guy from shore. I feel blessed to have a boat.


Great answer.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I can say that’s not true for me. I’ve been the guy from shore. I feel blessed to have a boat.


Amen to that Bob


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Totally agree, Bob. Now the boat sits in the barn cuz I cant afford fuel!


----------



## 1basshunter

Ordered 2of these last night


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all. Monday number three looks like it's going to be a good day. Get some coffee and enjoy it.


----------



## Moo Juice

bobk said:


> I can say that’s not true for me. I’ve been the guy from shore. I feel blessed to have a boat.


Yeah? Well I'm the guy in the boat getting skunked while watching the guys on shore catching fish!


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> Yeah? Well I'm the guy in the boat getting skunked while watching the guys on shore catching fish!


You’ve heard the old you need a bigger truck joke ,well you need a bigger boat. 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s hump day. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Yeah? Well I'm the guy in the boat getting skunked while watching the guys on shore catching fish!


Go out farther so you can’t see them 😁


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> You’ve heard the old you need a bigger truck joke ,well you need a bigger boat. 😀


I have a bigger boat. I can't catch anything off of it either.🤦


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be working outside today putting up new signs like don’t park and stuff that no one is going to pay attention to


----------



## Lazy 8

BH, this is for you and anybody working outside...


----------



## $diesel$

This pretty much says it all;










🤙 🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 490635


Me no likey


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Daveo76

10 year anniversary of the 2012 Derecho. Where was I?


----------



## Lil' Rob

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 490635


Still trying to un-see that...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s not a Saturday for me so it’s most likely a Sunday for you retired guys


----------



## $diesel$

Only 2 kinds of women, big good'un s and good big'un s.........lol 👀


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s not a Saturday for me so it’s most likely a Sunday for you retired guys


Not Saturday for me either. Just load up on more coffee and all will be well.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday but not seeing many advertised. An auction might go to this afternoon instead. Enjoy your day


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

Heading out to finish the last of the mulching before it’s too hot. 160 bags this year. Mulching blows! Enjoy the day. Looks like some rain off and on for the next week.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s not a Saturday for me so it’s most likely a Sunday for you retired guys


Good morning y'all. BH, quit messing with us retirees. We know today's Saturday. 
Slow down Bob.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Girl runs away from cop after getting pulled over in toy convertible turn the sound up girl runs vid


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Heading out to finish the last of the mulching before it’s too hot. 160 bags this year. Mulching blows! Enjoy the day. Looks like some rain off and on for the next week.
> View attachment 490675


Hauling a load AND no tailgate hand warmer...must be a Chevy.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Hauling a load AND no tailgate hand warmer...must be a Chevy.


I’m surprised that it made it up his driveway...😎


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m surprised that it made it up his driveway...😎


Don’t be a hater.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Don’t be a hater.


Just like to poke the bear in the ribs a little, sometimes..😁


----------



## Whitley

Home On The Range Depot


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great long weekend it’s kind of like being retired until you have to go back to work 🤪


----------



## mrb1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Friday. Get ready for the weekend and do something fun today


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 490733


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## $diesel$




----------



## 1basshunter

I bet that Chevy girl has Mudflaps tattooed on her


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy 8 said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet.
> 
> View attachment 490749


Is that Saugeye Tom 20 years ago?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## $diesel$

I'd rather have the dog anyways, Lazy.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good Saturday morning to all the working folks. It's my wife's birthday today so we'll be doing anything and everything she wants to do today. Get some coffee and get going.


----------



## $diesel$

Happy birthday to the Mrs. Bprice, and hope you all have a great day.


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy, love the singles ad, brother.......hahahahaha 🤙 🤙 🤙


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Lazy, love the singles ad, brother.......hahahahaha 🤙 🤙 🤙


Good morning y'all. Yea diesel, me too.


----------



## bobk

Power went off at 6 this morning. Estimated time of return is 4 this afternoon. Those poor aep workers. I sure hope they don’t move too fast and hurt themselves. Ridiculous.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen the fireworks last night was great and watching them from the boat is a a lot easier driving home then driving home from the car


----------



## Moo Juice

bobk said:


> Power went off at 6 this morning. Estimated time of return is 4 this afternoon. Those poor aep workers. I sure hope they don’t move too fast and hurt themselves. Ridiculous.


Storm damage?


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> Power went off at 6 this morning. Estimated time of return is 4 this afternoon. Those poor aep workers. I sure hope they don’t move too fast and hurt themselves. Ridiculous.


Power went off 7 last night. Neighbors all had power. Darke rural came out this morning to check it out. Found a dead squirrel that had got electrocuted and shorted it out. Replaced fuse at the pole and all’s good now


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Storm damage?


I guess. We have 16 homes on the old junk grid. Always goes out here. Frog farts and we lose power.


----------



## Moo Juice

Anybody get much rain last night? We got a couple tenths but it was spotty.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Re: rain,
got about 3/10ths this morning, SW Franklin Co.


----------



## Lazy 8

NE Franklin - it almost filled my 68 gallon rain barrel. With the roof that feeds it, 1/3 inch will fill it up. Grass is still brown in spots.


----------



## Daveo76

View attachment 490846
View attachment 490846


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 490846
> View attachment 490846


Dave, linky no worky for me anyway.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another beautiful day. Enjoy it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen church today and then putting in the new trolling motor batteries 🤪 then I’m going fishing for a little bit. Hope you all have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Brown beans, cornbread and fresh green onions, just picked. Shore wish I coulda tasted it. Yea, I'm still doing the liquid nutrician. On a high note, if I don't lose any more weight (currently 95 lbs) I get to have my feeding tube removed from my belly this Thursday. I've had that damn thing since last July.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Hatchetman

bobk said:


> Heading out to finish the last of the mulching before it’s too hot. 160 bags this year. Mulching blows! Enjoy the day. Looks like some rain off and on for the next week.
> View attachment 490675


Boy Bob, shame you couldn't afford the fork lift bumper option....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Last day of the extended weekend. Make the most of it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

Hatchetman said:


> Boy Bob, shame you couldn't afford the fork lift bumper option....


Times are tough.


----------



## Redheads




----------



## mrb1




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning and Happy 4th of July


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Happy 4th


----------



## $diesel$

Happy 4th, guys. I'm hoping everyone has a great day today.
At the rate we're moving into our future, i find myself wondering, and occasionally worrying, if the crazy's are going to start on our holidays next. These folks have brought down our statues, several of our business's, and many people who did not agree with them. Maybe national holidays are in the crosshairs.
I'm sorry to be such a downer on our grandest holiday, but i just want to remind all the good people on this site to keep our eyes and ears open. We've lost enough already to these wackos and i don't want to lose any more.
God bless all you true patriots and may you all have a good one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

looks like FW ST Team against MM BH at cj on the 15th 3 hours casting 3 hours trolling MUHAHAHAHAHA gotta cast for 3 hours Dan


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> looks like FW ST Team against MM bh at cj on the 15th 3 hours casting 3 hours trolling MUHAHAHAHAHA gotta cast for 3 hours Dan


Bring it on, guys. We be ready for you. 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Now we just gotta put up the prize


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Now we just gotta put up the prize


Come up with something ill think on it too FW has no internet as of now ill relay info to him


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Come up with something ill think on it too FW has no internet as of now ill relay info to him


Fastwater doesn’t have a brain 🧠 and your to fat to do a lot of casting. So just buy Dan and I something nice that would be fine or maybe lunch.


----------



## MagicMarker

You know lunch might not be a bad thing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 490940


No pbr yuck


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Fastwater doesn’t have a brain 🧠 and your to fat to do a lot of casting. So just buy Dan and I something nice that would be fine or maybe lunch.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Rounds at lunch..two rounds from the loosing team


----------



## MagicMarker

👍


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for you very old retired guys. But it’s time for us working guys to go out and make sure that you guys get paid for sleeping in all the time🤪


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Four more days till you retire for the weekend BH. Few drops of rain this morning not near enough. Got to go pay real estate taxes today. Seems like you don’t own it anyway just renting from the government. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## CHOPIQ

46 cents a beer and still overpriced. LOL


MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 490940


----------



## Lazy 8

Yesterday evening my feeding tube decided it was time it came out as I was flushing it. Needless to say I just got back from the James. Evidently the bubble at the end of the tube burst inside my stomach. They were afraid bits of it were still inside. Well, all's well and I don't have to have another one. I was getting sick of that thing.
Still no appetite or taste buds but I drink 3 smoothies a day to stay alive.


----------



## fasteddy

Lazy8, you are one tough dude.


----------



## Lazy 8

fasteddy said:


> Lazy8, you are one tough dude.


Thanks Eddy. You do what you have to do to stay alive and kicking. I'm sure you'd do the same thing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey bh. Found her


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a sucky day for me working out in the rain today just so you retired guys can get paid


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a sucky day for me working out in the rain today just so you retired guys can get paid


Can you put in a little overtime please. I’m going to need some gravel and dozer work after all this heavy rain. Thank you in advance👌😃


----------



## Bprice1031

bobk said:


> Can you put in a little overtime please. I’m going to need some gravel and dozer work after all this heavy rain. Thank you in advance👌😃


It sounds like you're making more work for yourself Bob.


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> It sounds like you're making more work for yourself Bob.


You would have to see the driveway. Too much rain too fast.


----------



## 1basshunter

Bprice1031 said:


> It sounds like you're making more work for yourself Bob.


That’s not true!!!! He would like me to do overtime. Hell I might as well just pay for it and have someone do it for him


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys with Monday being a holiday is this still hump day? Asking for a friend. Whatever day it is get out and enjoy it.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> That’s not true!!!! He would like me to do overtime. Hell I might as well just pay for it and have someone do it for him


Now we’re talking! I’ll send you my address. Heading to Erie tomorrow. Better if you don’t have him start until Monday. 😎


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a sucky day for me working out in the rain today just so you retired guys can get paid


Good morning everybody and thanks BH, we really appreciate it.
More rain hitting Columbus area at 1030. 1 1/2 hours from now.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 491010


I just threw up a little


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I just threw up a little


I just threw up alot and I can't afford to lose any calories.


----------



## Lazy 8

I just checked my rainguage -- 3 1/2 inches overnight and it's currently raining hard with more expected. Wouldn't be surprised if it goes over 4" in 24 hrs.


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> I just checked my rainguage -- 3 1/2 inches overnight and it's currently raining hard with more expected. Wouldn't be surprised if it goes over 4" in 24 hrs.


Send some up here. 4 tenths in two days.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## $diesel$

Hahahahaha....hilarious!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobk said:


> Now we’re talking! I’ll send you my address. Heading to Erie tomorrow. Better if you don’t have him start until Monday. 😎


You picking up that plastic gun shooting friend of yours on the way there?


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> You picking up that plastic gun shooting friend of yours on the way there?


Negative, he’s afraid to go fishing with me.


----------



## Lazy 8

After all these years, I've come to a conclusion and....


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning you bunches of sunshine  Hay Dan the two very old and Feeble people that we are fishing against at CJ Brown do we have to Help them into the boat with wheelchairs or anything like that? Maybe we should get there early and find handicap spots for them! I sure hope they take their Geritol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

LMAO youll pay dearly.....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I’m headed to Greenville this morning and walk through the steam engine and tractor show this morning. Then try and find a garage sale or two after. As far as the old farts we’re fishing against next week they’ll have to fend for themselves. I guess we might could help them get their boat into the water and make sure they don’t forget to put the drain plug in before


----------



## 1basshunter

Dan, we should do our best to help them out Lord knows they are need it. All joking aside they are going to be a fierce competitor!! Or they would Call them self slugeye Tom and slowwater


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. The other day was the 4th wettest day for Columbus ever recorded. Somewhere around 3.75 inches for the day. Needless to say my rain barrel is full.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Dan, we should do our best to help them out Lord knows they are need it. All joking aside they are going to be a fierce competitor!! Or they would Call them self slugeye Tom and slowwater


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> View attachment 491084


At least that’s your best side


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> At least that’s your best side


Confucius say, never poke wasp nest with stick or you get stung...


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice weekend for trying out the trolling motor now that I have new batteries for it hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Bprice1031

It's Friday for all us working folks and Saturday number five in the week for you retirees. Have some coffee and enjoy the day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys more rain today and turning nice tomorrow for the weekend. Garden really improved this week.


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> It's Friday for all us working folks and Saturday number five in the week for you retirees. Have some coffee and enjoy the day.


Renting a house at Lake Erie. No coffee filters😡
Drink a cup for me.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Renting a house at Lake Erie. No coffee filters😡
> Drink a cup for me.


Good morning y'all. Bob, just make a pot of Hobo coffee. Boil it and don't drink the last, little bit. Caffeine is caffeine.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Renting a house at Lake Erie. No coffee filters


 Trim down a Paper towel, I've been caught without them at our cabin.



Lazy 8 said:


> make a pot of Hobo coffee


But ------- this is always Great ! We call it cowboy style but I've had many many enjoyable cups in duck blinds.
Good luck !


----------



## Bprice1031

bobk said:


> Renting a house at Lake Erie. No coffee filters😡
> Drink a cup for me.


Damn that sucks Bob! Hope a McDonald's or good gas station coffee was close by. But I did have a cup for you.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Bob, just make a pot of Hobo coffee. Boil it and don't drink the last, little bit. Caffeine is caffeine.


Got desperate and used a paper towel.😳 All for tomorrow. The owner dropped off some filters.


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> Damn that sucks Bob! Hope a McDonald's or good gas station coffee was close by. But I did have a cup for you.


I hope it was delicious.


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Trim down a Paper towel, I've been caught without them at our cabin.
> 
> 
> But ------- this is always Great ! We call it cowboy style but I've had many many enjoyable cups in duck blinds.
> Good luck !


Exactly what I did. Cheers!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks to be a good weather day. Rebuilding my main trailer this weekend. New fenders ,brakes and finish up with new paint. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m going to Cabelas today and then I’m taking the bass boat out hope y’all have a great day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. Hey BH, what day is this?


----------



## 1basshunter

Well with thinning hair now upon me I had to brake down and get a new fishing hat 😡I still love my baseball hats 🧢 but it’s time for a fishing hat that would be a nice change of place


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Well with thinning hair now upon me I had to brake down and get a new fishing hat 😡I still love my baseball hats 🧢 but it’s time for a fishing hat that would be a nice change of place


An Amish hat?


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> An Amish hat?


No not at all


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Made some progress with the trailer yesterday. Got all the brakes done and new fenders welded on. Today is paint day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen church today and then fishing with my wife going after wipers and eyes


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. I hope everybody has a blessed Sunday. 
BH, Bob, and anybody else fishing today, I wish you full livewells.


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all. Time to fish!


----------



## MagicMarker

Trailer is painted. Will put wheels back on after it dries and put back into service


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 491176



Where did ya get it at BH??


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Where did ya get it at BH??


Got one just like it only all camo from Cabela's









Like the mesh in the upper side part for air.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Is that a Harpy?


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Where did ya get it at BH??


Cabela’s


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice hot day today but it’s only 4 days of work week


----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> Trailer is painted. Will put wheels back on after it dries and put back into service
> View attachment 491220
> View attachment 491221
> View attachment 491222


Good job, brother. Looks brand new


----------



## Bprice1031

Get some coffee and get going.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. BH, this is for you and the rest of the working class peeps.


----------



## mrb1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Start of a great new week. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

^^^Good ones MM^^^


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Moo Juice

Morning all. Got to take yesterday off. First day off since March. Hung drywall all day but got to spend a relaxing evening on Leesville lake with the boys. Some undersized crappie, gills and rockbass were our only takers. Saw some guy hammer what I believe to be a muskie while trolling just at sundown. Looked like a good fight but it must have snapped his line as it was short lived.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Good job, brother. Looks brand new


Hey Diesel, you got 30,700 and didn't realize it! Good job man!


----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> Morning all. Got to take yesterday off. First day off since March. Hung drywall all day but got to spend a relaxing evening on Leesville lake with the boys. Some undersized crappie, gills and rockbass were our only takers. Saw some guy hammer what I believe to be a muskie while trolling just at sundown. Looked like a good fight but it must have snapped his line as it was short lived.
> View attachment 491264


Spent a couple weeks there in FFA camp bout 45-50 years ago. 😄


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Morning all. Got to take yesterday off. First day off since March. Hung drywall all day but got to spend a relaxing evening on Leesville lake with the boys. Some undersized crappie, gills and rockbass were our only takers. Saw some guy hammer what I believe to be a muskie while trolling just at sundown. Looked like a good fight but it must have snapped his line as it was short lived.
> View attachment 491264


Therapy


----------



## Moo Juice

Back to work today. This is for all you Ford and GM guys who think you haul heavy.😃


----------



## Moo Juice

Had to switch trucks. The brake controller in the other one wasn't playing nice.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 491287
> 
> Had to switch trucks. The brake controller in the other one wasn't playing nice.


That’s not bad. Only took 2 dodge’s to get the job done. You would have run out of fords trying to do that heavy hauling.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> That’s not bad. Only took 2 dodge’s to get the job done. You would have run out of fords trying to do that heavy hauling.


You got that right.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> That’s not bad. Only took 2 dodge’s to get the job done. You would have run out of fords trying to do that heavy hauling.


That is fake news !!!! A ford Would’ve ripped it rear end out as soon as it felt the weight get it right Bob


----------



## $diesel$

Dang Ford haters.


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all. Coffee is hot and tastes good today. Hey bob how did you do on your tip to Erie last weekend?


----------



## mrb1

Here's a cool Ford and an owner group a couple weeks ago.."Titanic 2"..90sec.


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> Morning all. Coffee is hot and tastes good today. Hey bob how did you do on your tip to Erie last weekend?


We had a great time. My buddy did well for the first time on the lake with his new boat. Needs a bit of practice in the rough stuff according to my back.😳 Lots of fish and laughs.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sale barn day. Rain missed us again. Gonna be dry this week. Do what you can


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 491314


Good one MM.


----------



## Mickey

mrb1 said:


> View attachment 491260


Remember the gremlin in the Twilight Zone episode? Scared the hell out of me when I saw it looking through the airplane window when I was a kid.


----------



## mrb1

Mickey said:


> Remember the gremlin in the Twilight Zone


Absolute classic..with William Shatner..


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 491314


I’d rather have her fill up my boat and truck. I’ll get the bait😁


----------



## $diesel$

mrb1 said:


> Here's a cool Ford and an owner group a couple weeks ago.."Titanic 2"..90sec.


All the fat assed Chevy owner were in the back........lol


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> All the fat assed Chevy owner were in the back........lol


OK, it all makes sense now. Is that why a free Jenny Craig membership comes with all new Ford trucks. Because they can't haul excess weight?


----------



## bobk

$diesel$ said:


> All the fat assed Chevy owner were in the back........lol


Yep, they were all waiting for them to tow the ford so they could make a second run. 


Lazy 8 said:


> OK, it all makes sense now. Is that why a free Jenny Craig membership comes with all new Ford trucks. Because they can't haul excess weight?


Oh but they can haul excessive.


----------



## Jim white

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 491313
> Good morning guys. Sale barn day. Rain missed us again. Gonna be dry this week. Do what you can


Hahaha he looks serious 😳


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Yep, they were all waiting for them to tow the ford so they could make a second run.
> 
> Oh but they can haul excessive.
> View attachment 491337


 That is a lot of hauling


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## MagicMarker

Got a few feeders today


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> That is a lot of hauling


Not if but when that Ford catches on fire, and they are, and somebody says to haul arse, them Ford gals will have to make a half dozen trips.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

man, Tom, it would be a full time job to floss those rascals!


----------



## 1basshunter

Had to go and pick up some more fishing stuff today


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Bob, is this a Ford chick?


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Bob, is this a Ford chick?
> View attachment 491359


Don't think that girl would have been my girl to start with.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’ve got to go get some fishing stuff today after work today and then I’m going home and watch some fishing shows till bedtime. Tomorrow after work I’m to my Daughters boyfriends house to help them out I just remodeled their bathroom and tomorrow I’m starting on the kitchen and he is the type of person that is really good at watching you work and tell you how hard that looks!! I tell him stuff It’s easier when you have somebody that will help you!! But he never catches on to them hints  But I’m not going to do that much on Thursday for them. I’m going to get ready for fishing on Friday but after I get done with that I’ll be back at it🤣


----------



## joekacz

I think that the direct approach sometimes is a little better in getting the hint across…”get off your complimenting ass and give me a hand!!”…just a thought…


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I’ve got to go get some fishing stuff today after work today and then I’m going home and watch some fishing shows till bedtime. Tomorrow after work I’m to my Daughters boyfriends house to help them out I just remodeled their bathroom and tomorrow I’m starting on the kitchen and he is the type of person that is really good at watching you work and tell you how hard that looks!! I tell him stuff It’s easier when you have somebody that will help you!! But he never catches on to them hints  But I’m not going to do that much on Thursday for them. I’m going to get ready for fishing on Friday but after I get done with that I’ll be back at it🤣


I hope he can keep you well hydrated while you do all the work.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another nice day today. As my boys were growing up and even now when I’m helping them I’m the supervisor. They learn faster and better if they get their hands dirty.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Another nice day today. As my boys were growing up and even now when I’m helping them I’m the supervisor. They learn faster and better if they get their hands dirty.
> View attachment 491370


That's how it was for me growing up. Whenever my uncle(helped raise me after my dad passed) had a project coming up I was the first phone call. "Hey come over here and help me fill in with any project you can think of)". After a few years I realized he wasn't looking for help. He was teaching me how to do things around the house. I never told him no. He would always feed me well,he never went fishing without me,and even sometimes reward me with a weekend camping trip or lake st. Clair trip.
I appreciate it so much today being a homeowner. I'm not afraid to tackle any project around the house now thanks to him supervising me all those years!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

joekacz said:


> I think that the direct approach sometimes is a little better in getting the hint across…”get off your complimenting ass and give me a hand!!”…just a thought…


Back to type of hints I give him then my wife or Daughter comes and helps meanwhile he stands in the way of progress


----------



## Moo Juice

Yup, sometimes help isn't help.


----------



## Lazy 8

Can't you assign him some menial tasks? Like hauling scrap out or sweeping up the floor or carrying material in?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Don't forget the full Buck Supermoon tonight. It might of looked full last night but tonight's the night.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Yep...looked full last night...will probably be out again tonight and will have to look upwards.


----------



## crappiedude

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I’ve got to go get some fishing stuff today after work today and then I’m going home and watch some fishing shows till bedtime. Tomorrow after work I’m to my Daughters boyfriends house to help them out I just remodeled their bathroom and tomorrow I’m starting on the kitchen and he is the type of person that is really good at watching you work and tell you how hard that looks!! I tell him stuff It’s easier when you have somebody that will help you!! But he never catches on to them hints  But I’m not going to do that much on Thursday for them. I’m going to get ready for fishing on Friday but after I get done with that I’ll be back at it🤣


I have a niece and her husband is just like that. 
They asked for some help and when my brother and I showed up they told us thanks for coming over to fix their electric and they both left, they went out to have dinner with friends. 
My brother and I looked at each other and packed our tools. We left a note saying the offer was for help, not free handyman services. We told them when they had the time and would be there to HELP and learn how to do some repairs, we might be able to come back. That was 40 years ago and they've never asked for our help again.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Its a fine line of feeling like you're being taken advantage of and damaging a relationship. Just wondering if the young man needs to be mentored a bit in what a man needs to do to in life? I remember talking to my daughter once in a similar situation about picking a man who takes care of her and not the other way around. My relationship with my daughter was and is strong enough to have that conversation. Down the road a few miles, she saw it for what it was and moved on. I have a great son in law and 3 beautiful grandchildren now! Not judging, BH, just some food for thought...


----------



## Redheads




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Can't you assign him some menial tasks? Like hauling scrap out or sweeping up the floor or carrying material in?


Lazy whats your handle on facebook


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lazy whats your handle on facebook


Sorry Thomas. I no have an account. This is as close to social media as I get.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Sorry Thomas. I no have an account. This is as close to social media as I get.


a few of your memes i saw on fb


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> a few of your memes i saw on fb


Dang copycats!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

oh man..... plastic shoes and a plastic pistol stuck in them.


----------



## Whitley

Sometimes when I close my eyes, I can't see.


----------



## Lazy 8

PK -- you got me thinking. I wonder if Ford truck owners carry Glocks?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

good question!


----------



## $diesel$

Nope, not this Ford owner. Always S&W and usually a revolver, however, once in a while my M&P Shield.
Lol....i'd bet the farm, EZ drives a Chevy......Hahahahaha

It's 5:45 AM and i'm just about ready to head outside and start to apply this ceramic coating to my Ford. This new truck is 3 years old and black (which i don't care much for) so a real shine is a must.
I'll have to post a pic of this truck so you Chevy guys can gaze upon a REAL pick-up.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s been a long day already a 2 inche main line busted last night at a high school not working on my girls boyfriend home today 😛but I’m off work tomorrow and going fishing 🎣 then Carman and I are going out Friday night just her and I 😋


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday. Heading to a few in Piqua this morning. Better rest up Basshunter to pull all those fish in tomorrow. St and Fasty better get some rest tonight too as they are getting up there in age too. Wouldn’t want them to fall asleep drifting around tomorrow. 😃


----------



## PromiseKeeper

mine is black too Diesel. I feel your pain! Looks great all shined up but its a never ending job.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I feel for you all with black vehicles. I detailed cars in the 70's. You can wash and wax one day and if it sits out in the dew, it'll look like crap the next day.
I always said, the only black vehicle I'd have would be a 60's muscle car sitting in the garage. Good luck Diesel and PK.
I think you all in the fishing challenge ought to eat your Wheaties. My monies on funcjgf cxoy fshff gfft.


----------



## Moo Juice

What time and where at is the weigh in's and awards ceremony? Who's officiating? Wheres the after-party? Might as well make it as big as all the smack talk prior.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We are pre fishing today. And the game warden has mm and bh info about the illegal narcotics they carry. Cavity search on the way Friday


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> We are pre fishing today. And the game warden has mm and bh info about the illegal narcotics they carry. Cavity search on the way Friday


Have you actually seen the person the ODNR uses for the cavity searches? I have their picture here somewhere. Give me a few and I'll try to dig it up.


----------



## Jim white

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. I feel for you all with black vehicles. I detailed cars in the 70's. You can wash and wax one day and if it sits out in the dew, it'll look like crap the next day.
> I always said, the only black vehicle I'd have would be a 60's muscle car sitting in the garage. Good luck Diesel and PK.
> I think you all in the fishing challenge ought to eat your Wheaties. My monies on funcjgf cxoy fshff gfft.


 That's why I bought a white truck this time around lol


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Have you actually seen the person the ODNR uses for the cavity searches? I have their picture here somewhere. Give me a few and I'll try to dig it up.


I ended up calling the ODNR and they were very helpful. Here's that person.


----------



## Lazy 8

This is for all you farmers out there...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be a very bad day to be a fish 🎣 with Dan and I Tom and Stacy are not a threat to them at all🤣


----------



## Moo Juice

Good luck guys. Have fun and play nice. Got to bring my "new to me" combine home from Wayne county yesterday. Couldn't drive on 30 so had to go cross country. It's interesting driving a class 6 combine past the Strip in north Canton.








Even got to the field with it. Had a few issues but I think she's okay.








Love the farmer romance novels. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Moo Juice

On a side note, the dealer said he'd make sure he put enough fuel in it to get me home. I backed up to the pump at home and put 176 and a half gallons in it. It holds 180. So I paid $4.80 a gallon for that fuel meaning it cost me $845.00 to fill it up.


----------



## $diesel$

I never buy "brand new" vehicles, usually a year or 2 old. This one is 3, but is in great shape for it's age.
I'm a price shopper on vehicles, so i buy what ever is right for the price. Seems to me i end up with black more times than not.
That's why i'm ceramic, graphene coating this one so i can clean'er up with a rinse and a wipe down.
I spent 5 hours on this truck yesterday and didn't get much done. Basically, washed a couple times and clayed the top and hood which i'm heading out to coat in a few.
If anyone cares, i'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Moo Juice

$diesel$ said:


> I never buy "brand new" vehicles, usually a year or 2 old. This one is 3, but is in great shape for it's age.
> I'm a price shopper on vehicles, so i buy what ever is right for the price. Seems to me i end up with black more times than not.
> That's why i'm ceramic, graphene coating this one so i can clean'er up with a rinse and a wipe down.
> I spent 5 hours on this truck yesterday and didn't get much done. Basically, washed a couple times and clayed the top and hood which i'm heading out to coat in a few.
> If anyone cares, i'll let you guys know how it turns out.


Yeah, I have a friend who is paying big money to have all his stuff ceramic coated. I'd be interested in how much of a process it is to do yourself.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning my fellow degenerates. I say that lovingly. 
I hope Tom, Stacy, Dan and Rob play safe....and fair. No foul play. Good luck to all of you. Pics of the catches please.
MooJ, I can't believe it cost that much to fill your combine up! Not sure if'n they'll be another farmer romance novel but I'll try. 
Diesel, I don't know anything about that ceramic process. I buffed and detailed cars before clear coat came into the picture. I'm talking 70's and 80's. You have my interest and I do want to see pics please.


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> PK -- you got me thinking. I wonder if Ford truck owners carry Glocks?



This Ford owner carries a Sig 9MM or a S & W 38 +P Airweight revolver, stainless....


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for me. I’m going fishing and then coming back to watch Fishing on TV all day long


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Headed to an auction today. Get out and enjoy your weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

Good soggy morning y'all. Is this a good rain or what?


----------



## $diesel$

Moo Juice said:


> Yeah, I have a friend who is paying big money to have all his stuff ceramic coated. I'd be interested in how much of a process it is to do yourself.


Yup, i've been told it's as much as $1000 to have it done professionally, that's why i'm doing it myself.
So far, i've got roughly 11-12 hours into it and i have the roof and hood done so far. oh, and the wheels and tires.
The majority of the time is in "claying" the vehicle. You have to wash it down with a clay bar to remove metals and toxins from the paint. It's very labor intensive and time consuming, but the paint feels like glass afterward.
I could never do this in a day or two, so i'm breaking it down into sections (roof, hood, sides). I also spent a ton of time on the front end (grille, lights, bumper).
I figure 2 more days to finish both sides.
If your not familiar with a buffer, i suggest you use an inexpensive hand polisher. I made a few boo-boos and burned some paint, but i did it on the roof where it won't be seen. I hadn't buffed a vehicle in years, hence starting on the roof.
Then it's just like wax on, wax off, with the polisher of course, or the buffer on low speed. I'm actually using both.
I'm using the spray and buff "graphene + ceramic" by Turtlewax. After a lot of research, i found this to be the easiest way to do it. 
All in all, i'd do it the same way again rather than paying all that money.
I even discovered my truck has gold flake in that black paint. Never would have known without the buff and shine.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Yup, i've been told it's as much as $1000 to have it done professionally, that's why i'm doing it myself.
> So far, i've got roughly 11-12 hours into it and i have the roof and hood done so far. oh, and the wheels and tires.
> The majority of the time is in "claying" the vehicle. You have to wash it down with a clay bar to remove metals and toxins from the paint. It's very labor intensive and time consuming, but the paint feels like glass afterward.
> I could never do this in a day or two, so i'm breaking it down into sections (roof, hood, sides). I also spent a ton of time on the front end (grille, lights, bumper).
> I figure 2 more days to finish both sides.
> If your not familiar with a buffer, i suggest you use an inexpensive hand polisher. I made a few boo-boos and burned some paint, but i did it on the roof where it won't be seen. I hadn't buffed a vehicle in years, hence starting on the roof.
> Then it's just like wax on, wax off, with the polisher of course, or the buffer on low speed. I'm actually using both.
> I'm using the spray and buff "graphene + ceramic" by Turtlewax. After a lot of research, i found this to be the easiest way to do it.
> All in all, i'd do it the same way again rather than paying all that money.
> I even discovered my truck has gold flake in that black paint. Never would have known without the buff and shine.


Wow, I had no idea. I have buffed out numerous vehicles with the old wool type pads and abrasive compound and yes, in the beginning I burnt a few. But I got pretty good at it. This ceramic dealio is entirely new to me. Do you have a favorite video you could share?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## G.lock

I was expecting some smack talk on yesterday's fishing contest and it's quiet?
Does that mean all four of you got skunked?


----------



## 1basshunter

Dan and I are the winners and the losers are in morning right now they just can’t take a loss very well


----------



## MagicMarker

We talk softly but carry big sticks😀


----------



## fastwater

G.lock said:


> I was expecting some smack talk on yesterday's fishing contest and it's quiet?
> Does that mean all four of you got skunked?


They cheated G.l.
Didn't find the banana they hid in our boat til this morning.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> They cheated G.l.
> Didn't find the banana they hid in our boat til this morning.


They were zucchinis


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G.lock said:


> I was expecting some smack talk on yesterday's fishing contest and it's quiet?
> Does that mean all four of you got skunked?


who is this


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> They were zucchinis


Speaking of zucchinis, I just had a mess of fried summer squash and some ham. I couldn't taste it real good but I managed to force some of it down.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Under 5 is fair game to show off your counting skills


----------



## M R DUCKS

Anyone lurking?


----------



## M R DUCKS

3


----------



## M R DUCKS

2


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sniper


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Sniper


Good job. How do you get alarms?


----------



## M R DUCKS

I’ve been slacking lately…., saw this one was close, so I took off my shoes and started counting….
I can’t divulge my source.


----------



## $diesel$

Try "Pan the detailer" on youtube. Thats where i got most of my info, Lazy.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Try "Pan the detailer" on youtube. Thats where i got most of my info, Lazy.


Thanks Diesel!


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Southernsaug

I wish I had never seen a picture like that MM, but I see it almost once a year. Out township road turns into a gravel woods road with a sharp curve and it is not uncommon to see an 18 wheeler going up the rd. Usually one of the residents will stop them and thell them to turn around before they get in trouble. A good driver can make the curve, but most don't. Sad thing is one ran someone off over the hill and they were critically injured. A driver told me that some of them buy GPS programs for the general public and not ones specifically for trucks and that is why they get in these messes. The sheriff put a sign up, Absoultely no through trucks, Danger and they just ignore it. So now they get a ticket if they get stuck or caught.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Finally got a little rain overnight and this morning. Enjoy the rest of the weekend


----------



## fastwater

Southernsaug said:


> I wish I had never seen a picture like that MM, but I see it almost once a year. Out township road turns into a gravel woods road with a sharp curve and it is not uncommon to see an 18 wheeler going up the rd. Usually one of the residents will stop them and thell them to turn around before they get in trouble. A good driver can make the curve, but most don't. Sad thing is one ran someone off over the hill and they were critically injured. A driver told me that some of them buy GPS programs for the general public and not ones specifically for trucks and that is why they get in these messes. The sheriff put a sign up, Absoultely no through trucks, Danger and they just ignore it. So now they get a ticket if they get stuck or caught.


First lesson learned when driving New York City in a rig is SHUT GPS OFF.
Second lesson is DONT TRUST BRIDGE HEIGHT MARKERS...even on truck rts. They'll topcoat the road with 2-3"s of blacktop at a time and never change height markers. A few yrs of top coating without markers being changed...there goes trailer top. It's insane!
Never drove anywhere else where it was so common place to see so many trailer tops peeled back and flapping in the breeze.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. We got thunder and rain right now.


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> First lesson learned when driving New York City in a rig is SHUT GPS OFF.
> Second lesson is DONT TRUST BRIDGE HEIGHT MARKERS...even on truck rts. They'll topcoat the road with 2-3"s of blacktop at a time and never change height markers. A few yrs of top coating without markers being changed...there goes trailer top. It's insane!
> Never drove anywhere else where it was so common place to see so many trailer tops peeled back and flapping in the breeze.


I took a shortcut one time and found a bridge that the sign said 13.6 but the county had welded a beam across the top lowering it bout a ft Had to back up over a mile to find a crossroad to turn around 👎


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen church in a few then I’m going fishing or at least going to get rain on trying for them


----------



## Lazy 8

Here you go Mr. Duck...


----------



## M R DUCKS

They’re innocent I tell ya’!


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> They’re innocent I tell ya’!


Let's see 'um cwack their way outta this.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice day today for all you retired guys make the most of it


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Busy week planned. Headed to Tennessee tonight, home Wednesday, traders day at Wilshire Thursday and National trappers convention Friday at Lima


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Here you go Mr. Duck...
> View attachment 491648


Looks like their goose is cooked. A ride in a cop car. That'll probably come with a pretty hefty bill, huh?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Moo Juice said:


> Looks like their goose is cooked. A ride in a cop car. That'll probably come with a pretty hefty bill, huh?


i told them the flat foot jokes probably wouldn’t go over very well…..


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## Moo Juice

M R DUCKS said:


> i told them the flat foot jokes probably wouldn’t go over very well…..


You never did say what they got picked up for. Were they being Pekin Tom's?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all and thanks BH. We appreciate you!
Factoid -- this is the 9th wettest July for greater Columbus and we still have more July to go. 
Factoid -- 6 weeks to go until the start of the meteorological Fall begins.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> You never did say what they got picked up for. Were they being Pekin Tom's?


That and this...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 491659


grease it


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Moo - you REALLY need this...


----------



## MagicMarker

Gave our stock trailer a quickie makeover last couple days


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Gave our stock trailer a quickie makeover last couple days
> View attachment 491709


Looking real good MM.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m going after a new fishing rod today after work I truly hope you all have a great day today


----------



## kycreek

Gonna hit the Ohio in search of catfish in just a few.


----------



## Bprice1031

Get the coffee and get going!


----------



## MagicMarker

Just pulled away from dock at Cherokee lake. Good luck to everyone out today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody and good luck to anybody fishing.


----------



## MagicMarker

Here’s a few from this morning


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 491756


Triple like that one.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 491765


Guilty 😁


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Guilty 😁


Me too!!!😊


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day outside for doing some fishing but poor old me I have to work for them retire guys to be able to go fishing


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. A little cloudy this morning. Try and get them by 9 and head back north


----------



## Bprice1031

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 491756


I wish I could like this more than once!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day outside for doing some fishing but poor old me I have to work for them retire guys to be able to go fishing


Good morning y'all and thank you BH. You're alright, no matter what ST says.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day outside for doing some fishing but poor old me I have to work for them retire guys to be able to go fishing


Just send the coordinates, BH. We'll do the fishin for ya and promise to send pics! We appreciate you!


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm sorry but this cat cracks me up.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm sorry but this cat cracks me up.
> View attachment 491797


My money is still on Clint


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> My money is still on Clint


IDK, I'm leaning towards ol Shifty.


----------



## fastwater

Kitty best not mess with Clint. 
Clint will shoot that kitty nine times with that 5 shot pistola using up all kitty's nine lives.


----------



## mrb1

Mother Nature's fireworks tonight. None better. No rain, amazing non-stop "heat lightning" show in the Eastern sky tonight.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s my Friday morning so I’m going fishing today after work then after I take Ranger to the vet Saturday it’s back at fishing till Carman comes home then dinner and we will go fishing together


----------



## Bprice1031

Glad it's Friday for you BH. Enjoy the fishing today and this weekend. Go get em"!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back home today. Might try and find a couple garage sales and got a couple projects to finish. Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. I'm down in WV and we had a thunderstorm last about an hour last night. I was waiting for lightning to strike the house. 
Good luck to everybody today.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m taking Ranger to the vet today to get Neutered then I am taking some number one and number two copper and a bunch of brass +3 batteries in to the scrap yard then I’m going fishing till the vet call’s to pick Ranger up


----------



## Bprice1031

Is Ranger going to be wearing the "Cone of Shame" after his surgery? Hope all goes well for him. Enjoy the day and catch some fish. I will be stuck at work for the next eight hours waiting on time to pass.


----------



## 1basshunter

We hope not especially him 🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Friday. Try and do something fun today


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I'm down in WV watching the roof being stocked with shingles. Two weeks ago it was a completely new HVAC system. Ahyaya.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 491807


thats fastwater


----------



## 1basshunter

I broke one of my rods today 😡 so I went to Vances outdoors and got the Jackhammer by favorite it’s nice I told Carmen about my rod breaking and she told me to order a new Edge Rod so now I have to go get me a new reel lol 😂 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I broke one of my rods today 😡 so I went to Vances outdoors and got the Jackhammer by favorite it’s nice I told Carmen about my rod breaking and she told me to order a new Edge Rod so now I have to go get me a new reel lol 😂 🤣🤣🤣


spoiled ass brat


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I broke one of my rods today 😡 so I went to Vances outdoors and got the Jackhammer by favorite it’s nice I told Carmen about my rod breaking and she told me to order a new Edge Rod so now I have to go get me a new reel lol 😂 🤣🤣🤣


Did you break it on a fish or the car door?


----------



## 1basshunter

Fish it was an 7 year old rod I was going to most likely get rid of it next year


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> spoiled ass brat


Not true that’s FAKE NEWS


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen the wife is watching fishing shows and just said let’s take the bass boat out and do some fishing!!! Hope you all have a great day today


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Get out and enjoy your weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Get out and enjoy your weekend
> View attachment 491885


Like X 10!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. BH, what kind/size of fish broke your rod? That was a whopper.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. BH, what kind/size of fish broke your rod? That was a whopper.


It was a nice size carp I was using a Whopper plopper and he hit top water.never seen that before! Maybe he was identifying as a bass🤣


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## mrb1

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 491929


AYO Fishing Youtube Channel ^^^^..pretty funny youtube channel. Guy buys/makes all kinds of crazy fishing set-ups. Most are from parts and pieces he gets from Amazon and facebook marketplace.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy the 2nd half of the weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen church today then I have to work on the boat my peeline is not peeing dam it to h*ll and back


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen church today then I have to work on the boat my peeline is not peeing dam it to h*ll and back


BH...try taking some weed eater cord and sticking it in the pee hole. Run it in as far as you can.
Also...do you know when the last time an impellar was put in?


----------



## 1basshunter

As far as in impeller I don’t have a clue I’m going to run some weed eater cord in a little bit I’m just hoping that will take care of it


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen church today then I have to work on the boat my peeline is not peeing dam it to h*ll and back


That entire statement is somewhat of an oxymoron.😂


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> That entire statement is somewhat of an oxymoron.😂


I agree. My suggestion is Saw Palmetto.


----------



## ditchdigger

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen church today then I have to work on the boat my peeline is not peeing dam it to h*ll and back


Try taking your air compressor and shooting some air in it. That worked on mine when my kicker had a weak steam.


----------



## 1basshunter

ditchdigger said:


> Try taking your air compressor and shooting some air in it. That worked on mine when my kicker had a weak steam.


Thank you for the info I’ll give it a try


----------



## 1basshunter

Has Anyone ever heard of backflushing it with water I saw that on YouTube and I was gonna try that also what are you guys thought on that


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy, that's the BEST damn photo i've seen in 10 years.
(a boy and his dog, great)


----------



## $diesel$

Better off with the weed eater line, BH. I opened up my buddy's Yamaha with that line back in the spring.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Weed eater line and compressed air as suggested. Take cowing off and inspect line for cracking/leakage.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Weed eater line and compressed air as suggested. Take cowing off and inspect line for cracking/leakage. 

Also...Go out on the lake and thrust forward and backward hard 3-4x to clear internal blockage. Your wife may be familiar with that process. Lol 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

NewbreedFishing said:


> Weed eater line and compressed air as suggested. Take cowing off and inspect line for cracking/leakage.
> 
> Also...Go out on the lake and thrust forward and backward hard 3-4x to clear internal blockage. Your wife may be familiar with that process. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks Mich


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s fixed finally after running the weed eater line though it then air then weed eater line though it a dozen times but it’s looks great now


----------



## fastwater

ditchdigger said:


> Try taking your air compressor and shooting some air in it. That worked on mine when my kicker had a weak steam.


Good suggestion...but I'll add...
If you do that its best to take hood off...run pee line up to fitting..unplug line and blow back towards pee hole.
If'n you just shoot air in the pee hole you chance blowing line off at fitting under the hood.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> It’s fixed finally after running the weed eater line though it then air then weed eater line though it a dozen times but it’s looks great now


Now stay outta the mud and weeds.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Lazy, that's the BEST damn photo i've seen in 10 years.
> (a boy and his dog, great)


I agree. They look inseparable. BFF's.
One more time fer you Diesel.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Now stay outta the mud and weeds.


Wouldn't it of been easier to dump a bottle of Saw Palmetto in the gas tank?


----------



## Moo Juice

That would have got her peeing in a jiffy, lazy. So the electrician asked me to pull up some floor boards in the attic so he can run some new lines. When's the last time you've seen boards 20 inches wide?


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> That would have got her peeing in a jiffy, lazy. So the electrician asked me to pull up some floor boards in the attic so he can run some new lines. When's the last time you've seen boards 20 inches wide?
> View attachment 491974


Wow. I can remember doing remodels on old homes that had actual 2 inch by 4 inch studs. 
How old is your home?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Congrats on 30900 !
next one is bigger….


----------



## MagicMarker

M R DUCKS said:


> Congrats on 30900 !
> next one is bigger….


Lazy probably doesn’t realize it yet 😀


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Wow. I can remember doing remodels on old homes that had actual 2 inch by 4 inch studs.
> How old is your home?


She was built in 1862, Lazy.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Lazy probably doesn’t realize it yet 😀


I guess I'm just a natural. Yea, that's the ticket. Lazy the Natural.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a good day for Bob and his new toys 🎣 But that just means that now I have to work overtime. Thanks Bob🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make it a great one


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

That's creepy when you think about it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Garhtr, was it you with the racoons?


----------



## Moo Juice

So that's who's taking all the catalytic converters.


----------



## M R DUCKS

They have these tiny hands….


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## mrb1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentleman!!! It’s gonna be a great day today for all your retired guys. But I’m not retired so keep it to yourself


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentleman!!! It’s gonna be a great day today for all your retired guys. But I’m not retired so keep it to yourself


JUST GO AHEAD AND RETIRE


----------



## Bprice1031

Can't afford to retire at the current time........


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> JUST GO AHEAD AND RETIRE


I’m too poor to retire unlike them retire rich guys


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna stick my finger in the air and see which way the wind is blowing this morning. Then I’ll probably just go to the sale barn today. We’re back down to just two feeders again. Have to restock


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I’m too poor to retire unlike them retire rich guys


----------



## Bprice1031

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 492050


Do you think this will help keep all the Californians in Cali and out of Washington???


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

1basshunter said:


> I’m too poor to retire unlike them retire rich guys


Some of us "lucky" retirees did not get a choice. With six weeks notice I was forced at 64 by an employer dead set on satisfying Wall Street then with no thought to the future of the company. Started working oart time from home as a contractor telling them all of the secrets they didn't have the foresight to ask me about. Now at 66 am doing ok. Had a plan, financially and physically, worked out differently- just had to adapt and overcome.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Some of us "lucky" retirees did not get a choice. With six weeks notice I was forced at 64 by an employer dead set on satisfying Wall Street then with no thought to the future of the company. Started working oart time from home as a contractor telling them all of the secrets they didn't have the foresight to ask me about. Now at 66 am doing ok. Had a plan, financially and physically, worked out differently- just had to adapt and overcome.


I'm in a similar boat. My retirement was forced. While receiving short term disability from the company I worked for due to chemo, radiation and recovery, I was let go. It wasn't just me rather when you transition from short to long term disability, anybody is terminated from the company.
Btw, short term is 70% of pay and long term is 50%. All taxible.
Like Mr. Whiskers, I'm doing ok but there's no way in hell I could afford a $50,000 EV! 
I was hoping to continue working until we had the new HVAC system and roof installed. They couldn't wait.
Oh well, at least I'm not working which still feels weird. I'll get used to it.


----------



## 1basshunter

I just got my Gravel Driveway put in for my bass boat trailer


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 492066
> I just got my Gravel Driveway put in for my bass boat trailer


Have you run that boat with the new trolling motor yet or still thinking about it? 😀


----------



## 1basshunter

Going out Saturday morning and do some fishing with it


----------



## 1basshunter

It is the time of year that I buy a rod and reel set up and give it to some kid on Buckeye Lake. The rod is made by Favorite and it is the jackhammer and a lews KVD spinning reel With P line braid


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 492069
> It is the time of year that I buy a rod and reel set up and give it to some kid on Buckeye Lake. The rod is made by Favorite and it is the jackhammer and a lews KVD spinning reel With P line braid


You're a good man Rob. I don't care what ST, MM, Fastie, BC, Garthr, Diesel, Moomoo, PK, bprice, whiskers, Mr. Duck and Sherm say about you.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm in a similar boat. My retirement was forced. While receiving short term disability from the company I worked for due to chemo, radiation and recovery, I was let go. It wasn't just me rather when you transition from short to long term disability, anybody is terminated from the company.
> Btw, short term is 70% of pay and long term is 50%. All taxible.
> Like Mr. Whiskers, I'm doing ok but there's no way in hell I could afford a $50,000 EV!
> I was hoping to continue working until we had the new HVAC system and roof installed. They couldn't wait.
> Oh well, at least I'm not working which still feels weird. I'll get used to it.


time to apply for ssdi brother


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> time to apply for ssdi brother


Thanks Tom. I think we'll be alright. I remember thinking last year that I'd be back to work about one month after my treatment ended. That would of put me back to working in October. Little did I know.
I don't want to sound like Mr. Doom and Gloom. We'll get by. You all are great!


----------



## Lazy 8

My above post got me thinking. This time last year I was just beginning chemo and radiation. I can't believe that one year later I'd still have zero appetite or taste buds. I'm on a liquid diet. It's amazing how little nourishment it takes to survive. And I've always been a big boy. I graduated high school weighing 200 and being 6'3". Also this time last year I weighed 285. 
Now I'm barely 200 lbs and I 6' 1/2". Ive shrunk all the way around.
Oh well, enough sounding like someone from IN.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today for some people and then there’s us that are up and going to work today


----------



## 1basshunter

I’ve was thinking about how alcohol kills brain cells if that’s true my last one is running around for it’s life 🤣


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> My above post got me thinking. This time last year I was just beginning chemo and radiation. I can't believe that one year later I'd still have zero appetite or taste buds. I'm on a liquid diet. It's amazing how little nourishment it takes to survive. And I've always been a big boy. I graduated high school weighing 200 and being 6'3". Also this time last year I weighed 285.
> Now I'm barely 200 lbs and I 6' 1/2". Ive shrunk all the way around.
> Oh well, enough sounding like someone from IN.


I hear ya, Lazy. We shrink naturally whether sick or not. 
I graduated at 6'1" i'm now about 5'11"
I've had back issues for some 15 years now. I'm sure that contributed to some shrinkage as well.


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Tom. I think we'll be alright. I remember thinking last year that I'd be back to work about one month after my treatment ended. That would of put me back to working in October. Little did I know.
> I don't want to sound like Mr. Doom and Gloom. We'll get by. You all are great!


Lazy maybe you got your order of Octobers mixed up…there’s another one on the horizon so get your butt in shape to get back into the swing of things…the economy needs you and basshunter to keep it going…hang in there …the “Big Man “ up above is keeping you around for a reason all you gotta do is figure out what it is…stay healthy and positive


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today for some people and then there’s us that are up and going to work today





1basshunter said:


> I’ve was thinking about how alcohol kills brain cells if that’s true my last one is running around for it’s life 🤣


I feel your pain with both of these statements. BTW that's a hell of great thing to do for a kid at the lake!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Happy hump day for you guys working. Thank you and keep the checks coming for us (old retirees). Added four feeders yesterday but got a guy coming this afternoon for them. Hoping the rain gets through and over with for Willshire tomorrow


----------



## MagicMarker

All weather lawnmower


----------



## kycreek

Was gonna hit the river early today but chance of rain again this morning and we surely need it. Rain all around us yesterday & all we could squeeze out was almost 1/4". Barely enough to settle the dust.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> I hear ya, Lazy. We shrink naturally whether sick or not.
> I graduated at 6'1" i'm now about 5'11"
> I've had back issues for some 15 years now. I'm sure that contributed to some shrinkage as well.


Yea, sad but true. My dad was as big as I was and I watched him shrink as well. 
I too have back issues. I've had scoliosis most of my life and it's been slowly creeping up on me. The last MRI (2 years ago) showed it kicking out 50 degrees to the left in my lower spine. It can escalate 2 to 3 more degrees a year after you reach 65.
But enough of all that. Sorry if I brought you all down. BH...thank you and everybody else for supporting us retirees!


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a good day for Bob and his new toys 🎣 But that just means that now I have to work overtime. Thanks Bob🤣


We still need to try the new toys😁


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> We still need to try the new toys😁


Let us know how you like them or not


----------



## 1basshunter

For all you retired guys remember the worst part about retirement is you never get a day off


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Redheads




----------



## Lazy 8

Lose half of those for WV Shark Week.


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Garhtr, was it you with the racoons?
> View attachment 492024



Workin on a chevy....


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> Workin on a chevy....


Working? Working on jacking that Chevy up and scraping Fords and Dodgies out from underneath it.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Willshire this morning. Taking the golf cart this time. Seems like it is harder to Walk every year. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today hope you all have a great day


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Working? Working on jacking that Chevy up and scraping Fords and Dodgies out from underneath it.


Isn't one always working on they're chevy?

BTW, my, new to me, 2019 F150 had the check engine light come on. Returned it to the dealer and was charged $250 to fix it. Of course, a day or 2 later, it came back on. Frustrated and piss off i was talking to my cousin and mentioned the light. He called me a dummy for spending $250 and told me to dump a bottle of "Startron" carbon cleaner in it.
I did so and the light went out and so far, has stayed out. Lesson learned, According to my cousin, never change an o/2 sensor without first trying his remedy. According to him,o,2 sensors carbon up easily and don't often go bad on newer vehicles. A good tip for our mental tool box.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning it's Thursday for you retired guys and us working guys are at work already. Get some coffee and enjoy the day.


----------



## kycreek

Heading to the river now...


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Isn't one always working on they're chevy?
> 
> BTW, my, new to me, 2019 F150 had the check engine light come on. Returned it to the dealer and was charged $250 to fix it. Of course, a day or 2 later, it came back on. Frustrated and piss off i was talking to my cousin and mentioned the light. He called me a dummy for spending $250 and told me to dump a bottle of "Startron" carbon cleaner in it.
> I did so and the light went out and so far, has stayed out. Lesson learned, According to my cousin, never change an o/2 sensor without first trying his remedy. According to him,o,2 sensors carbon up easily and don't often go bad on newer vehicles. A good tip for our mental tool box.


Good morning everybody. Diesel, I had never heard of this.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Glad you got it going Diesel. Thanks for the tip! My wife's car had the dreaded check engine light come on a while back. If you stop by one of the parts stores, they will use a code reader to tell you what the issue is or at least where to start looking. No charge, they do it to hopefully sell parts. Hers was a gas cap issue. Easy peasy right? Ordered one from Amazon ( parts store didn't have one.) and put it on. Light stayed out for about a day. Ended up having to buy an OEM cap to get it to seal right. Who would have thought a simple gas cap could be so complicated? It wasn't leaking rice or anything.  Now, for the record..... my CHEVY truck hasn't had any of those issues!


----------



## MagicMarker

Just got home from Willshire with three 22 rifles, a 16 ga shotgun and a 22 H+R














pistol. Still have time to catch an auction that starts at three 😀


----------



## 1basshunter

Good Friday morning gentlemen unless you are retired then it doesn’t matter what day or time it is


----------



## $diesel$

Look, bro,


Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. Diesel, I had never heard of this.
> View attachment 492150


Me either, my friend. Apparently it's an older fuel treatment, but so far, the light has not come back on.
The truck is running great and no other issues to report.
I learn something new every day, Lazy.
Startron is the stuff if i failed to mention it.


----------



## $diesel$

PromiseKeeper said:


> Glad you got it going Diesel. Thanks for the tip! My wife's car had the dreaded check engine light come on a while back. If you stop by one of the parts stores, they will use a code reader to tell you what the issue is or at least where to start looking. No charge, they do it to hopefully sell parts. Hers was a gas cap issue. Easy peasy right? Ordered one from Amazon ( parts store didn't have one.) and put it on. Light stayed out for about a day. Ended up having to buy an OEM cap to get it to seal right. Who would have thought a simple gas cap could be so complicated? It wasn't leaking rice or anything.  Now, for the record..... my CHEVY truck hasn't had any of those issues!


Honestly, i'm glad you have no issues, your a darn nice guy.
It's just my luck, PK, but one should expect little issues when buying a used vehicle.
I must say, i've had very little problems with these fords. This is my fifth one and three for the little lady and have been quite happy withem.
I did do that, my good friend has a repair garage. We scanned it the day i brought it home.
It said the problem was either, cat. converter, exhaust leak, or o/2 sensor. I knew it had to be the sensor cuz the truck just runs too darn good to have been something major.
I give credit to old "cuz" for hit'n it on the head.
Now i wait and see if it comes back on.


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning. Going to be looking for a new bathtub for the wife this weekend.


----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentlemen, nothing like the smell of fresh cut hay in the morning. Unless you suffer from hay fever. Make it a good one.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna climb on the bike in a few minutes and ride up to Lima for the NTA convention. Anything I plan on buying today should fit in the saddle bags or trunk. Hang in there Basshunter maybe tomorrow you can get that boat in the water 😀


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. BH, thanks for helping us retirees out. Preciate ya.


----------



## mrb1

Miami/Shelby County line area...


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 492185


cannot unsee that!


----------



## mrb1

One stop shopping...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I’m getting ready to go fishing with the wife now and last night my wife and I gave away the rod and reel that I picked up a couple days ago the look on that kids face was worth the price of it.


----------



## MagicMarker

Hey all you working stiffs it’s Saturday. Make it worth the wait. Went to the NTA at Lima yesterday. Did fill the trunk and saddle bags on the bike. Got a dozen used #2 coyote traps, a dozen of the new duke 550 coyote traps and half dozen dog proof raccoon traps. A few pocket knifes and other goodies


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Good on you BH and Carman. That little boy will never forget that.
The roof is done in WV with those architectural shingles. Supposed to last 30 years and I'll be 97 y/o but I dont think I'll be around then. The shingles will prolly outlive me.
Hopefully the new HVAC system will as well.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## RedJada

MagicMarker said:


> Just got home from Willshire with three 22 rifles, a 16 ga shotgun and a 22 H+R
> View attachment 492155
> View attachment 492156
> pistol. Still have time to catch an auction that starts at three 😀


Hey MM, would you be willing to to sell one of them 22 bolt actions? Message me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

His favorite summer spot


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> His favorite summer spot


Hey----- looks just like my favorite summer spot 😄
He's a beauty 
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Lazy 8

Of course where I come from we just call 'em Hillbillies.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy your second half of the weekend. Fired up the mill yesterday afternoon and sliced up three maple logs. It had several wasp nests in it from lack of use lately.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s sunshine Sunday church then going fishing 🎣 after that I’m taking Carman and Allison out for dinner


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning to y'all.


----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentlemen, I met myself at the door this morning. The youngest and I put the boat back on the trailer around 2:30 a.m. after a beautiful night on Berlin. Sorted out a bunch of small crappie for a handful of Keepers. Got in a small nap before morning chores. There was still 5 trailers in the Bonner lot when we left so it must have been a good evening for many. Enjoy the day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

8


----------



## MagicMarker

7


----------



## MagicMarker

6


----------



## MagicMarker

5


----------



## MagicMarker

4


----------



## MagicMarker

3


----------



## MagicMarker

2


----------



## MagicMarker

1


----------



## MagicMarker

Gonna give self an attaboy. 😀


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Gonna give self an attaboy. 😀


You cheated...


----------



## 1basshunter

Some one needs to let Duck know that he can stop waiting for the 00 post it has Dan name on it


----------



## RedJada

MagicMarker said:


> Just got home from Willshire with three 22 rifles, a 16 ga shotgun and a 22 H+R
> View attachment 492155
> View attachment 492156
> pistol. Still have time to catch an auction that starts at three 😀


 Hey MM, did you get my message?


----------



## MagicMarker

My buddy is taking a bobcat to hazard KY tonight with my son to operate it to help dig out a friend of his who had about four feet of mud slide Down against his house.


----------



## M R DUCKS

MM, that old guy from Indiana use to show off his counting skills too! 
only he couldn’t go past 5, he would switch hands and start all over at 1 again….
but you done good….


----------



## Lazy 8

Nice score on the 31,000 Dan! 31,000, who'd thunk it?


----------



## M R DUCKS

fastwater said:


> You cheated...


what he said !


----------



## Southernsaug

MagicMarker said:


> My buddy is taking a bobcat to hazard KY tonight with my son to operate it to help dig out a friend of his who had about four feet of mud slide Down against his house.


Good for them. Cleaning up after floods is a horrible job. I done it iin 1993 after the Missouri river floods north of St Louis. We stripped houses to the studs treated them for mold and after drying rebuilt them. You save absolutely nothing that had contact with flood water. If you don't move fast you loose the house to being condemed. I grew up living and farming in the Paint creek flood plains. In the early sixties we lost several complete crops, had equipment flooded and had to rebuild engines, had to clean barns and houses and doze huge drift piles out of the fields. It nearly ruined us, until they built Paint CReek lake and there's never been a flood since. 

I would go help someone in a heart beat if I knew what, where and when. I'm not the force I was as a young man, but I could do something.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You cheated...


yup 3 in the boat


----------



## mrb1

700WLW radio in Cincinnati recently reported that the state parks in the affected areas of the Commonwealth are free and open to anyone that can use them.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> yup 3 in the boat


Sounds like we really need to watch that guy:


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> You cheated...


You guys just plan suck at fishing 🎣


----------



## 1basshunter

Plus the only reason you took Tom is because he was thinking it was a Chicken wing eating competition


----------



## 1basshunter

These are our fish that we got on the competition please show everyone your walleyes You’re able to put in the boat 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Stacy and Tom let’s do a Saugeye fishing competition and we will fish a lake that nobody has fish on someplace like buckeye lake and Dan and I will meet you guys at north shore boat ramp. Dan just drive over to my house and we will just put the boat down and drive over to meet the losing team lol again


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Hay Stacy and Tom let’s do a Saugeye fishing competition and we will fish a lake that nobody has fish on someplace like buckeye lake and Dan and I will meet you guys at north shore boat ramp. Dan just drive over to my house and we will just put the boat down and drive over to meet the losing team lol again


You name the day!


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> You guys just plan suck at fishing 🎣
> View attachment 492364


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice Monday morning for some of you guys


----------



## MagicMarker

Good Monday morning guys. Looks a little damp out. Get out and have a great day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good Saturday morning y'all. My wife reminded me that one year ago I began my cancer treatments at the James. It's good to be alive. What would y'all have done without me? (don't answer that)


----------



## Hatchetman

MagicMarker said:


> Gonna give self an attaboy. 😀



X2 ^


----------



## Bprice1031

Lazy 8 said:


> Good Saturday morning y'all. My wife reminded me that one year ago I began my cancer treatments at the James. It's good to be alive. What would y'all have done without me? (don't answer that)


Very funny Lazy!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for work but most of you retire guys are way to old to remember what that is


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey is everybody ok?? Not much activity around here yesterday.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

witness protection program.....one hand washes the other....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sale barn day today. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey is everybody ok?? Not much activity around here yesterday.


Good morning y'all. Happy Saturday!
It was kind of quiet. I was too busy washing my hands. 
On a serious note, 37 dead in KY and hundreds unaccounted for. Please pray for them.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeyefisher

My daughter had her first ever official try out tonight. Up until this it's ways been pay to play rec leagues. And is the first school sport she is age eligible to play starting 7th grade this upcoming school year.
Last winter after basketball ended she decided to sign up for a volleyball camp in the next town over. She had never played before. She liked it from the start and was determined to make the school team this summer/fall. She attended every open gym. Showed up early and was last one to leave most nights if she wasn't rushed to basketball. . Practiced at home by herself and with mom and dad. Looked up drills and strategy videos on you tube. 
Tonight was her final tryout and she made the team!!! 12 of 32 was selected. She is still all pumped up and bouncing off the walls. 
I have to give it to her. At one point early on in summer break 3 days a week for 2 weeks she had 2 hour swim practice in the am, 90 min basketball camp at the school her uncle coaches at,then a couple hour break before a 2 hour volleyball open gym,followed by a 2 hour basketball open gym(I still think her favorite). With swim being 4 days a week . My wife was exhausted toting her around,lol. But they both was troopers. 
To say I am proud of this girl is such an understatement! She gets all A's in school, does great at everything she tries, is learning to play the saxophone. Now if she would just play softball 🥎. It secretly makes me a tad bit sad she doesn't. But really what ever makes her happy she knows I got her back!
I brag on her and my son every chance I get. I pray every single day they continue down the right pathway! 
My beautiful daughter Addison!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good on you, Dad. You have got to be very proud of Addison. Please keep us posted on her achievements.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, I hope you all have a great day I know I will be working I might have to give up Fishing so I can work more


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Moo Juice

Saugeyefisher said:


> My daughter had her first ever official try out tonight. Up until this it's ways been pay to play rec leagues. And is the first school sport she is age eligible to play starting 7th grade this upcoming school year.
> Last winter after basketball ended she decided to sign up for a volleyball camp in the next town over. She had never played before. She liked it from the start and was determined to make the school team this summer/fall. She attended every open gym. Showed up early and was last one to leave most nights if she wasn't rushed to basketball. . Practiced at home by herself and with mom and dad. Looked up drills and strategy videos on you tube.
> Tonight was her final tryout and she made the team!!! 12 of 32 was selected. She is still all pumped up and bouncing off the walls.
> I have to give it to her. At one point early on in summer break 3 days a week for 2 weeks she had 2 hour swim practice in the am, 90 min basketball camp at the school her uncle coaches at,then a couple hour break before a 2 hour volleyball open gym,followed by a 2 hour basketball open gym(I still think her favorite). With swim being 4 days a week . My wife was exhausted toting her around,lol. But they both was troopers.
> To say I am proud of this girl is such an understatement! She gets all A's in school, does great at everything she tries, is learning to play the saxophone. Now if she would just play softball 🥎. It secretly makes me a tad bit sad she doesn't. But really what ever makes her happy she knows I got her back!
> I brag on her and my son every chance I get. I pray every single day they continue down the right pathway!
> My beautiful daughter Addison!
> View attachment 492500


Congratulations! Looks like you and the wife have those kids headed down the right path. I love to see kids from the next generation who are driven by a strong work ethic. Gives me hope for the future.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning it's Monday number three today for us working stiffs. You retired guys can pick what day you want it to be.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> Good morning it's Monday number three today for us working stiffs. You retired guys can pick what day you want it to be.


Good Saturday morning y'all. I want to thank all of you fellers who are working so we retireses don't have to. 
I'm down in WV and the highlight of my day yesterday was when twin spotted fawns came out of the woods when I was mowing. Mom was right behind them. They were starting to lose their spots.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to an auction shortly. The big route 127 garage sales starts tomorrow though a lot will be set up today. I’ve went to them clear up to Michigan before. Hey Basshunter we’re still waiting to hear how the boat and trolling motor are working out?


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Southernsaug

Magic Marker, We have hit the 127 yard sale for several years in a row. Looks like this year we may miss it. We like doing the Kentucky leg better than Ohio or Michigan. we start just south of I71 and go to Liberty, Ky. There are several big vendor fields and two fairgrounds on that route. We usually buy a truck load of stuff. It's a good weekend for sure. we usually do Thursday and Friday to get early pickings. It's easier to negotiate late Saturday or Sunday, but a lot is gone by then.


----------



## MagicMarker

Southernsaug said:


> Magic Marker, We have hit the 127 yard sale for several years in a row. Looks like this year we may miss it. We like doing the Kentucky leg better than Ohio or Michigan. we start just south of I71 and go to Liberty, Ky. There are several big vendor fields and two fairgrounds on that route. We usually buy a truck load of stuff. It's a good weekend for sure. we usually do Thursday and Friday to get early pickings. It's easier to negotiate late Saturday or Sunday, but a lot is gone by then.


When I hit garage sales, I want to be the first one there or the last one when they don’t want to put away😀


----------



## 1basshunter

Boat running great now and that trolling motor is kick a$$ I just got done putting in new spark plugs in and gap them and it’s running even better 💰💰💰


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Boat running great now and that trolling motor is kick a$$ I just got done putting in new spark plugs in and gap them and it’s running even better 💰💰💰


Great , glad it’ll be running good when we beat them two again. 👍


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Boat running great now and that trolling motor is kick a$$ I just got done putting in new spark plugs in and gap them and it’s running even better 💰💰💰


You got spark plugs in a trolling motor? 😳


----------



## 1basshunter

On my Johnson 150 fast strike


----------



## 1basshunter

I know it’s funny but it is still bigger than anything Tom or Stacy got when magic marker and I was fishing against them🤣


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Boat running great now and that trolling motor is kick a$$ I just got done putting in new spark plugs in and gap them and it’s running even better 💰💰💰


trolling motor takes SPARK PLUGS???????


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> trolling motor takes SPARK PLUGS???????


I tried to tell him what he bought for his boat was a weedeater...not a trolling mtr.


----------



## 1basshunter

Stop it I am limited on my Sign language


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday morning and it’s going to start raining for the next 8 days


----------



## Bprice1031

Rain's good with me, no yard work. Coffee is starting to taste better today.


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> Rain's good with me, no yard work. Coffee is starting to taste today.


Wouldn’t mind some rain. Got a big list to do before it gets here this afternoon. Enjoy the coffee.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday morning and it’s going to start raining for the next 8 days


Good morning y'all. BH, quit messing with us, today is Saturday and you know it.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday. Guess I’ll hit a few in between the rains today. Probably only go as far as North Star or celina. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Bprice1031

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. BH, quit messing with us, today is Saturday and you know it.
> View attachment 492582


Is that a retired squirrel?


----------



## Redheads




----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> Is that a retired squirrel?


Yea, he's taking a cat nap.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Good Saturday morning y'all. I want to thank all of you fellers who are working so we retireses don't have to.
> I'm down in WV and the highlight of my day yesterday was when twin spotted fawns came out of the woods when I was mowing. Mom was right behind them. They were starting to lose their spots.


Got a pic of Mom and the twins.


----------



## M R DUCKS

You had me for a second……😉


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning every it’s a fine Friday morning not going to work hard today I have to take Carman out to dinner then going fishing at Alum creek with a friend


----------



## Bprice1031

Good for you BH. Nice pick of the twins lazy. RH, I always thought she had petrified herself with scotch. Thanks for the proof! The coffee taste delicious this morning.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Friday again. Looks like more garage sales today. Filled the truck yesterday between the rains. Will try again today.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Friday again. Looks like more garage sales today. Filled the truck yesterday between the rains. Will try again today.
> View attachment 492621


Wow! That brings back memories. I had a 110. Loved that thing. Traded it for a Yamaha 125 two stroke. Shoulda kept the Honda.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all and very nice haul, MM. 
MR Duck -- here you go...


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all and very nice haul, MM.
> MR Duck -- here you go...
> View attachment 492629


isn’t that so cool…..?


----------



## garhtr

Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> Wow! That brings back memories. I had a 110. Loved that thing. Traded it for a Yamaha 125 two stroke. Shoulda kept the Honda.


Couldn’t believe how good a shape it was and ran for being a 1985 model. I sold it two hours after getting it home for a 300 dollar profit


----------



## Bprice1031

It's Friday after work, I got home after doing what I had to after work and the wife is "Taking a nap." I asked my son if he wants to go bowling tonight after he is done with his online game and he said "Hell Yeah!" Now I'm sitting hear drinking a beer waiting on the people in my life to get done with what they have planned. I'm ready to leave whenever they are. Hopefully it's before my bedtime. Guess this is why we do what we do. BTW work sucks! Have a good Friday night.


----------



## MagicMarker

Here’s a few of today’s follow me homes


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Couldn’t believe how good a shape it was and ran for being a 1985 model. I sold it two hours after getting it home for a 300 dollar profit
> View attachment 492662


Good for you, MM...or can we call you the Wheeler Dealer?


----------



## Bprice1031

MagicMarker said:


> Here’s a few of today’s follow me homes
> View attachment 492663
> View attachment 492664
> View attachment 492665


What part of the state are you in? I thought you were in the the southern part.


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Good for you, MM...or can we call you the Wheeler Dealer?


MM stands for Money Maker.


----------



## MagicMarker

Bprice1031 said:


> What part of the state are you in? I thought you were in the the southern part.


West. Just off Rt 70


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> West. Just off Rt 70


Any hits on a 5 or 6x8... or 6x10 trailer let me know.
Been looking for one to haul quad around and use around the house.


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> Any hits on a 5 or 6x8... or 6x10 trailer let me know.
> Been looking for one to haul quad around and use around the house.


Never no when one will pop up and say take me home. 😀


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Never no when one will pop up and say take me home. 😀


If'n it happens...shoot me a call.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 492630


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 492630


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 492676


I see your a** and I raise you 4.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 492677


A young Tommy?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> A young Tommy?
> Here's a young lazy. Back in my Elvis days.
> View attachment 492680


I know that Mayer


Lazy 8 said:


> I see your a** and I raise you 4.
> 
> View attachment 492679


Nor from ohio. No count


----------



## M R DUCKS

Hehe!


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Hehe!


[email protected]


----------



## ditchdigger

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 492675


Strawberry Hill! Brings back memories!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday and raining again. Do what you can today


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Saugeye Tom

M R DUCKS said:


> Hehe!


messin with my grandson,,,,,ill find u ducks Muhahahaha


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> A young Tommy?


young logan


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Logan now


----------



## Lazy 8

Good SATURDAY morning y'all. If you don't have anything to do this weekend just head down to Logan. You might just see ol Sasquatch. Rumor has it that he's going to make a guest appearance.




__





Hocking Hills Bigfoot Festival - Downtown Logan, Ohio







hockinghillsbigfoot.com


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Logan now
> View attachment 492699
> 
> View attachment 492698


Good looking boy. A chip off the ol' block.


----------



## M R DUCKS

1 away


----------



## M R DUCKS

Ahhhhh, stole it!
bam!


----------



## M R DUCKS

There he is!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Saugeye Tom said:


> messin with my grandson,,,,,ill find u ducks Muhahahaha


lazy and 1BH said it was you as a kid…..


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Good SATURDAY morning y'all. If you don't have anything to do this weekend just head down to Logan. You might just see ol Sasquatch. Rumor has it that he's going to make a guest appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hocking Hills Bigfoot Festival - Downtown Logan, Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hockinghillsbigfoot.com


If it wasn’t raining I’d probably ride the bike over to it. 😀


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

me as a kid


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 492701


By the eyeballs? 😳


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> By the eyeballs? 😳


I was 12,,,,, scaird and we ate everything we caught in canada stop dissing little kids


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> I was 12,,,,, scaird and we ate everything we caught in canada stop dissing little kids


You aren’t a little kid anymore.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> You aren’t a little kid anymore.


He's a big kid.


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> There he is!


I was one away and missed it.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good SATURDAY morning y'all. If you don't have anything to do this weekend just head down to Logan. You might just see ol Sasquatch. Rumor has it that he's going to make a guest appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hocking Hills Bigfoot Festival - Downtown Logan, Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hockinghillsbigfoot.com


He’s happy and ready for the tourists to try and find him. Pic from last night.


----------



## MagicMarker

X


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> I was one away and missed it.


I’m just after the big ones


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> He’s happy and ready for the tourists to try and find him. Pic from last night.
> View attachment 492704


Do you have a big foot costume? I always thought it'd be cool to wear one in front of a buddies trail cam.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Do you have a big foot costume? I always thought it'd be cool to wear one in front of a buddies trail cam.


Nope, my luck I’d get shot and drug to the taxidermists if I had one of those on.


----------



## mrb1

Helped the neighbor load a '48 Farmall Cub on the freight haulers trailer. ^^Rookie husband/wife team^^. They pull up with the Chevy 64? stepside already on the trailer  Pushed the truck off and they tried for a bit to winch the tractor straight on and slide it sideways...nope. Push the Farmall back off and use another neighbors newer Ford yard tractor to load it straight on from the side. Neither one was running. Hopefully the husband/wife team learned something Truck is bound for Tennessee, tractor heading to Florida.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen I’ve been being lazy today just like you retired guys are🤣 thinking about going fishing later on but for now I’m thinking of a way to go to a outdoor store and picking up some more fishing stuff with out Carman finding out 🤪🤪 and I was thinking about if Stacy took Tom to the Bigfoot Festival he would not even need a Costume to win. Think about it Stacy just saying


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Do you have a big foot costume? I always thought it'd be cool to wear one in front of a buddies trail cam.


That...or get a young kid in a Leprechaun outfit to go running past the camera few times.


----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Friday again. Looks like more garage sales today. Filled the truck yesterday between the rains. Will try again today.
> View attachment 492621


The three wheeler looks brand new, Lazy. We pulled plenty of deer outa the woods with one my son had years ago.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker

Even these can be recycled


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. Gonna be another hot and sticky day.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Told him not to mess with me


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Told him not to mess with me
> View attachment 492749
> 
> View attachment 492748
> 
> View attachment 492747


Was this pic after he nailed you?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Was this pic after he nailed you?


he tried


----------



## Daveo76

Hey guys, are mattresses on sale every day??🤣. Tripod coming for the new binoculars Tuesday. Meteor shower next weekend, Fri nite Sat morn. Perseids


----------



## fasteddy

4am sky was lit up with stars this morning on Erie, just beautiful.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Hey guys, are mattresses on sale every day??🤣. Tripod coming for the new binoculars Tuesday. Meteor shower next weekend, Fri nite Sat morn. Perseids


Every other day unless Wednesday happens to fall in the middle of the week.
Thanks for the Perseids heads up.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice morning even if it’s only a Monday morning


----------



## mrb1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Guess for you working stiffs the next five days might suck.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Mickey

How would I find a copy of that please?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Happy Saturday!


----------



## mrb1

Mickey said:


> How would I find a copy of that please?


There are numerous ways to "make" a physical copy of said picture. Depends on whether you are on a phone or computer and what steps you are comfortable with. You can upload an image to the Walmart website and they will print out any size "photo" you want and mail it to you. I believe they still have the machines in the store where you can print out a picture from a usb memory stick also where you have the image saved. If you have it on your phone, try going into the store. I'll bet they will print you out an image no problem.... btw that image has been around for awhile online with some great variations..link to page of those here...https://www.google.com/search?q=this+is+why+dogs+are+happier+meme&tbm=isch&ved=2ahUKEwii1JWwqrf5AhVgmWoFHSKrAX8Q2-cCegQIABAA&oq=this+is+why+dogs+are+happier+meme&gs_lcp=CgNpbWcQAzoECCMQJzoECAAQQzoFCAAQgAQ6BggAEB4QBzoGCAAQHhAIOggIABAeEAgQB1CCFFjvdGCgeGgAcAB4AIABkQWIAacfkgEIMC4yOC41LTGYAQCgAQGqAQtnd3Mtd2l6LWltZ8ABAQ&sclient=img&ei=Fw3xYuLsJOCyqtsPotaG-Ac&bih=692&


----------



## mrb1

^^^^^above link not working, can't edit..too long maybe???^^^^ Try this...dogs love search results..
shot of my old Lab "Buddy" I had on an old digital camera that I took into Walmart and printed out a glossy 8x10..


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only Tuesday but it’s still Saturday for someone who retired but that’s not my problem or fault…


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s sale barn Tuesday. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. More rain headed this way.
Hey BH, I'm confused, I thought today was Saturday?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

My trolling motor is running great


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 492876
> My trolling motor is running great


weed chopper


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for you retired old farts 💨 because it’s a Saturday but for the rest of us it’s only a hump day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Picked up 9 feeders at the sale barn yesterday. Local used tractor parts place has customer appreciation day today. Free lunch, hot dogs, hamburgers, homemade ice cream. Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. BH, I saw where school started today in Gahanna Jefferson. Are you with Columbus City Schools?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. BH, I saw where school started today in Gahanna Jefferson. Are you with Columbus City Schools?


I hate it. My kids go back Friday and Monday. Starting on a Friday? Really? 
I wish summer break went from memorial day to labor day.


----------



## Lazy 8

I remember we'd start on a Wed and then have a 3 day weekend for Labor Day.


----------



## 1basshunter

On the 15th they start schools up for us then then they are going to start tearing it up the same day. God bless them little angels 😡


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s my Friday morning and after work I’m going fishing then doing the same thing all weekend long


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Lewisburg is having their Derby Days festival starting today. Town wide garage sales too. I guess where I’m headed in a little while. 😀


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentlemen. Got back in last night from State College Pennsylvania. Took the kids to the AG Progress days. They were pretty small the last time we went. It was a good show and we had a good time as long as you take out the traffic jams on 80 and all the flack I took for wearing an OSU t-shirt.


----------



## $diesel$

I know i'm off topic here, but what can you guys tell tell me about this Erie Tall Ships show?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. All you retiree's have a great Saturday today and don't listen to 1BH.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Southernsaug

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 492973


That's the thing with Black ( or white crappie if you wnat to be technical) Crappies you can never tell if their giving you the side eye or not. From one side it looks one way and the other is looking away, This one is staring right at the bait, I think


----------



## MagicMarker

Tee shirt for Moo Juice


----------



## Daveo76

I was off a day, Perseids tonight and tomorrow morning. Sorry, my bad,,,, I should know better. Next few mornings actually but a full moon too.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> I was off a day, Perseids tonight and tomorrow morning. Sorry, my bad,,,, I should know better. Next few mornings actually but a full moon too.


Here's hoping for clear skies.


----------



## Lazy 8

jo


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's hoping for clear skies.


Cancel the clear skies. It's raining right now with thunder. Good for garden/bad for star gazing.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Clear skies here in Medina County...moon is shining bright.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Great show tonight in the hills.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Friday ( maybe Saturday for Basshunter? ) keep putting off freezing sweet corn need to get started on it. Enjoy your day


----------



## 1basshunter

$diesel$ said:


> I know i'm off topic here, but what can you guys tell tell me about this Erie Tall Ships show?


Nothing


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

Back at ya, MM.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice Saturday morning for me today but I’m working on the Westerville house plumbing it will not take long to fix then I’ll be going back to the lake house and do some fishing


----------



## ditchdigger

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Friday ( maybe Saturday for Basshunter? ) keep putting off freezing sweet corn need to get started on it. Enjoy your day
> View attachment 493006


My wife did 12 dozen yesterday! She does “Incredible” because that is what her dad used to grow on their small muck farm. It’s my favorite also! What kind do you grow?


----------



## MagicMarker

ditchdigger said:


> My wife did 12 dozen yesterday! She does “Incredible” because that is what her dad used to grow on their small muck farm. It’s my favorite also! What kind do you grow?


My favorite is bodacious but the raccoons like it too. Got incredible, peaches and cream ready too


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Bob, don't know how you feel today but I've got the heating pad on my back while having coffee. I overdid it yesterday but the house looks good. I think my back's swollen.


----------



## Lazy 8

I'd like to commend whoever came up with this!


----------



## Southernsaug

Speaking of corn, We pulled the last of ours today and I bush hogged it all down. We have two rows of late corn coming for late September. We got between 40-45 dozen off this patch and will hope for 10 dozen off the late rows. We froze about half of it and eat the rest or gave it away. We had two rows of peaches and cream and two of silver queen. The late is all silver Queen.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Bob, don't know how you feel today but I've got the heating pad on my back while having coffee. I overdid it yesterday but the house looks good. I think my back's swollen.


I’m feeling ok today. Didn’t start cutting and splitting yet. Was waiting on the second load to get dropped. The fun will begin shortly.🤕 Enjoy the heating pad!


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> I’m feeling ok today. Didn’t start cutting and splitting yet. Was waiting on the second load to get dropped. The fun will begin shortly.🤕 Enjoy the heating pad!
> View attachment 493016


When we get a pile like that, we set up the splitter next to it with a hay elevator going to a hopper wagon. We cut split and send it on it’s way. Pull the wagon to where we stack it. Open the door and stack the wood. I’ll get some pictures next time we do


----------



## Lazy 8

Bob, better eat your wheaties. If I had any spare time, I'd come over to your place and help.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s sunshine Saturday and first off I’m going fishing 🎣 and then I’m going to eat a Medium rare tomahawk ribeye for lunch. Then me and my wife are going to the Westerville house to pick up my new fishing rod that will be delivered by the end of the day!! Because today is my birthday and not years


----------



## Southernsaug

bobk said:


> I’m feeling ok today. Didn’t start cutting and splitting yet. Was waiting on the second load to get dropped. The fun will begin shortly.🤕 Enjoy the heating pad!
> View attachment 493016


These cooler mornings have me getting the urge to get into the firewood. I have probably 6 -10 cords cut and dried,but that is way behind for me. I usually would have 20+ cords of spring cut stacked up. I started selling to a hardware store for campfire wood in bundles and they have went through half my wood. Its fine because I get over a $120.00 a load for it charging by the bundle. I had to salvage cut some timber last spring due to the ice storm and so I let the timber cutter take down three big veneer white oaks. needless to say I have enough tops on the ground for 2-3 years or more.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys and Happy Birthday BH. I feel like it’s my birthday every day. Take yesterday for example. Stopped at a garage sale, didn’t have much but asked the guy where all the good stuff was like guns or knives. He said he did have a couple and went in house and brought out a 1022 tactical and a Smith & Wesson sw22 target pistol. Got them for half of what they were worth. Anyway enjoy your weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all and Happy Birthday BH. Good luck with that Tomahawk.


----------



## fastwater

Thought this one was appropriate...
Happy B-Day BH


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

31,194


----------



## Lazy 8

39, 195


----------



## Lazy 8

31,196


----------



## Lazy 8

39,197


----------



## Lazy 8

39,198


----------



## Lazy 8

39,199...anybody? Birthday boy?


----------



## bobk

Southernsaug said:


> These cooler mornings have me getting the urge to get into the firewood. I have probably 6 -10 cords cut and dried,but that is way behind for me. I usually would have 20+ cords of spring cut stacked up. I started selling to a hardware store for campfire wood in bundles and they have went through half my wood. Its fine because I get over a $120.00 a load for it charging by the bundle. I had to salvage cut some timber last spring due to the ice storm and so I let the timber cutter take down three big veneer white oaks. needless to say I have enough tops on the ground for 2-3 years or more.


My hand was forced with this wood. Too good a deal to pass up. I usually like to cut in January and February after hunting is done and the ground is frozen.

You are a cutting machine with that many cords all ready to go. Always liked cutting tops. Less splitting to do.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Bobk stole it, I’m guess by accident,
oh well, Basshunter1 there goes your B-day
, you were out fishin’ or eatin’ anyways!


----------



## Moo Juice

Good job Bob. Right outta nowhere.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy, where’d you go? Anyway I’m headed home from an auction again


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Lazy, where’d you go? Anyway I’m headed home from an auction again
> View attachment 493071


You’re supposed get that sweet corn done.


----------



## bobk

M R DUCKS said:


> Bobk stole it, I’m guess by accident,
> oh well, Basshunter1 there goes your B-day
> , you were out fishin’ or eatin’ anyways!


Didn’t know I was stealing anything. I’ll give it back😁


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s sunshine Saturday and first off I’m going fishing 🎣 and then I’m going to eat a Medium rare tomahawk ribeye for lunch. Then me and my wife are going to the Westerville house to pick up my new fishing rod that will be delivered by the end of the day!! Because today is my birthday and not years


Enjoy your birthday bh.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> You’re supposed get that sweet corn done.


Keep hoping it’ll do itself. Might try tomorrow


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Keep hoping it’ll do itself. Might try tomorrow


I’ve tried that theory with lots of stuff. Never happens.


----------



## Southernsaug

Bob, it's not that hard cutting that much wood. Being retired I just cut one or two loads a few mornings each week in cool weather (March, April May usually and then October November). I usually end up with a massive pile by the splitter and having to move the splitter a time or two. I don't know why but I hate stackin wood. I keep hoping the woods fairy will suddenly stack it but she refuses....yeak I'm about to get in trouble! I won't need as wmuch this year since I'm not going to make Maple Syrup commercially to sell, I'll just be making for personal use. The darn FDA just kept pestering me, so I told the to just leave me alone and list me as "out of Business".


----------



## Lazy 8

Southernsaug said:


> Bob, it's not that hard cutting that much wood. Being retired I just cut one or two loads a few mornings each week in cool weather (March, April May usually and then October November). I usually end up with a massive pile by the splitter and having to move the splitter a time or two. I don't know why but I hate stackin wood. I keep hoping the woods fairy will suddenly stack it but she refuses....yeak I'm about to get in trouble! I won't need as wmuch this year since I'm not going to make Maple Syrup commercially to sell, I'll just be making for personal use. The darn FDA just kept pestering me, so I told the to just leave me alone and list me as "out of Business".


Good for you brother.


----------



## MagicMarker

Taking a break out by the pond


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Taking a break out by the pond
> View attachment 493087
> View attachment 493088
> View attachment 493089


Is that an ark or a covered bridge. I love it either way.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Is that an ark or a covered bridge. I love it either way.


It started life as a house trailer. Now it’s a bridge I built 20 years ago


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> It started life as a house trailer. Now it’s a bridge I built 20 years ago
> View attachment 493090


Totally unique.


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 493058



I think you have already accomplished that BH....


----------



## bobk

Southernsaug said:


> Bob, it's not that hard cutting that much wood. Being retired I just cut one or two loads a few mornings each week in cool weather (March, April May usually and then October November). I usually end up with a massive pile by the splitter and having to move the splitter a time or two. I don't know why but I hate stackin wood. I keep hoping the woods fairy will suddenly stack it but she refuses....yeak I'm about to get in trouble! I won't need as wmuch this year since I'm not going to make Maple Syrup commercially to sell, I'll just be making for personal use. The darn FDA just kept pestering me, so I told the to just leave me alone and list me as "out of Business".


Cutting into turkey season. Be careful. 🙂


----------



## Southernsaug

bobk said:


> Cutting into turkey season. Be careful. 🙂


Oh I absolutely work around turkey season. I am usually gearing down by then and only cut on days I am not in the garden or hunting. It's all my property or family, so I am reasonably sure I'm not messing up anyone. I usually fill my tags the first week anyway, but I plan at least one out of1 state hunt. Wood is what I do when I am free from other things. A man needs tos tay busy in his old age/retirement. Did anyone tell 1Basshunter that you work harder after retirement?


----------



## $diesel$

Happy birthday, BH


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy your second half of the weekend. Soon as I get motivated gonna start on the sweet corn.


----------



## MagicMarker

Another one for Moo Juice


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Lazy, where’d you go? Anyway I’m headed home from an auction again
> View attachment 493071


MM trailer load. 3000#?








Moo's trailer load. 20,000# plus. Dodge with the hummin' Cummins got it covered. 6 in a row, you'll put on a show, 8 in a V, ya squat to pee.


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> MM trailer load. 3000#?
> View attachment 493102
> 
> Moo's trailer load. 20,000# plus. Dodge with the hummin' Cummins got it covered. 6 in a row, you'll put on a show, 8 in a V, ya squat to pee.


Let you know the weight Monday. Gave 30 bucks for plow and 20 for cultivator. Not unloading going straight to shredder Monday


----------



## Moo Juice

I was hoping you were going to scrap that green junk!


----------



## Moo Juice

Took that tractor to the shop Monday. Motor started knocking. Mechanic said part of the no.3 bearing was completely missing. Cranks trashed. Gonna be expensive.


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> Took that tractor to the shop Monday. Motor started knocking. Mechanic said part of the no.3 bearing was completely missing. Cranks trashed. Gonna be expensive.


Not many of those around anymore


----------



## Moo Juice

Nope, that series of tractors have now entered the "collector" realm. I got my eyes on another that needs a lot of work. Any IH or 70' series case tractors you come across that you think I would have interest in, let me know. Even dead one's. Some of this stuff is getting scarce.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen church is over and now I’m at the Westerville house waiting on my new fishing rod to be delivered then I’ll be heading to the lake house


----------



## MagicMarker

I’ve been busy this morning


----------



## bobk

That’s a whole lot of shucking


----------



## Moo Juice

Removing the silk is what drives me nuts.


----------



## Lazy 8

All you need is some butter and salt.


----------



## 1basshunter

I also like pepper a long with the salt and butter on my corn


----------



## Saugeyefisher

MM,
i will look for the video an post if I find it. But a guy came up with a great idea to cut the kernel off the cob very quickly. He so.e how attached a pic of pvc pipe to the center of a large dish. The pvc pipe was just big enough to push the corn through and cut the kernels off. Was pretty cool stuff!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Something like this?
there are a couple of version…..


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen unless you are retired then it may be good afternoon 😃


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Saugeyefisher

M R DUCKS said:


> Something like this?
> there are a couple of version…..


Yepp pretty similar to that. Thanks Mr ducks


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen unless you are retired then it may be good afternoon 😃


Good afternoon y'all. Been on the phone all morning. Lovely way to start a MONDAY.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

^^^who dat?^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid0uMutY1M72i3Acq2UW4ceRe723gZX1HUGwmXXFTvzTC2sK7QW3vL2i7feW2XqGwjLl&id=100014082458637&sfnsn=mo&extid=a


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Check it out for a belly laugh


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a bad day for us in the maintenance department today lots of work to get done before school start up


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sale barn today. Gonna put up another permanent deer stand on the north side of the woods. Finished putting windows in it yesterday. Try and get the posts in ground next. Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a bad day for us in the maintenance department today lots of work to get done before school start up


On a Saturday?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. 18 days until OSU vs. Notre Dame.


----------



## Lazy 8

Boys and girls you'd better get 'em before they go all electric.








Dodge announces ‘Last Call’ for V8-powered Challenger and Charger muscle cars


Dodge will build the internal combustion engine-powered Challenger and Charger through the end of 2023 and is sending both off with a series of special models.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice, good call on the weight. It was 3200 for plow and cultivator


----------



## Moo Juice

I'll be hitting up the "guess your weight" carnie at the fair this year.


----------



## MagicMarker

Went to auction to buy another tractor. Ran it to 10,000 didn’t get it so bought a load of scrap.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Moo Juice

Got my crank problem figured out.








DT466 out of a midsized International truck from the local big truck salvage yard. She's been tested and should be putting out at least 240 horse. She's going in the tractor and we can take our time building the other engine now.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Got my crank problem figured out.
> View attachment 493324
> 
> DT466 out of a midsized International truck from the local big truck salvage yard. She's been tested and should be putting out at least 240 horse. She's going in the tractor and we can take our time building the other engine now.


Rebuilding sounds like a winter project to me.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Been awhile so gonna climb on the bike and ride over to the flea market this morning. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. MM, I love these memes. ^^^I saw this meme and thought of you.


----------



## MagicMarker

Had a good time at the flea market this morning. Picked up a few knives


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Had a good time at the flea market this morning. Picked up a few knives
> View attachment 493352
> View attachment 493349
> View attachment 493350
> View attachment 493352


That's pretty cool. I love fillet knives.


----------



## Southernsaug

Where is that flea market?


----------



## MagicMarker

Brookville, Indiana. Every Wednesday morning. Started out as a livestock auction years ago and evolved into a great little flea market. People from all over bring pickup loads of stuff in to sell. I’ve been going over 20 years. Google (White’s farm flea market )


----------



## MagicMarker

Get there as early as you can. People are walking around with flashlights before the sun comes up 😀


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## crappie4me

been to whites farm many times.its a biggie. even saw a great concert there..bachman turner overdrive and steppenwolf..good time.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good very late morning gentlemen but it’s only sunshine Saturday. Work was tough today it’s all the last minute stuff going on and the principal’s think that there school is the only one that we should be focusing on 🤣🤣🤣🤣and when we tell them you are not even on are radar as of now. And then watch there head explode 🤯 and try not to laugh at there reactions😂😂😂


----------



## Southernsaug

I have driven by it many times, thought that looked familar. My daughter live s down by the 275/74 spilt.


----------



## MagicMarker

Got the posts in tonight for the new deer stand


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Got the posts in tonight for the new deer stand
> View attachment 493363
> View attachment 493364


Dang! You could have a ho down on that foundation.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang! You could have a ho down on that foundation.


This is what will be up there tomorrow


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> This is what will be up there tomorrow
> View attachment 493372


Looks good and it's pre-faded. Should blend right in.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang! You could have a ho down on that foundation.


Poop deck?


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang! You could have a ho down on that foundation.


What happens in the blind, stays in the blind.


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all. I don't know what day it is today but, it is a work day.


----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> Had a good time at the flea market this morning. Picked up a few knives
> View attachment 493352
> View attachment 493349
> View attachment 493350
> View attachment 493352


Love the fillet knives, especially the old Chicago.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Try and find a couple garage sales this morning and put the stand in the air after that. Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> Morning all. I don't know what day it is today but, it is a work day.


Good morning y'all. I got this BH, it's endoscopy day for me. I can't believe they're open on Saturdays?


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, I got my oscopies wrong. I just had a fluoroscopy where you drink the barium crap and they watch your swallowing ability as well as it's going down your esophagus. 
I have trouble swallowing pills and eating solid foods. Alot of it comes from having dry mouth. My mouth doesn't produce hardly any salava due to the chemo and radiation. They say I'll live with this condition for the rest of my life. It's not fun. Pills and certain foods gets stuck in my throat. Oh well, I'm alive.


----------



## MagicMarker

Stand is in the air.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Lazy, Always carry a cold beer for medicinal purposes.


----------



## Misdirection

Had a close call with a tree falling behind mine.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Lazy, Always carry a cold beer for medicinal purposes.


These days I either take a shot of Biotene or I have my commuter coffee cup full of ice water. The Biotene only lasts for about a half an hour. Then my mouth gets real dry. It's a bich.


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all it's Friday for you retirees. Get some coffee and get going.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Let’s start the weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentlemen. What's a weekend?


----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> Stand is in the air.
> View attachment 493407
> 
> 
> View attachment 493408
> View attachment 493409
> View attachment 493410
> View attachment 493411


Nice job, brother. Looks very cozy. What are you doing for heat?


----------



## $diesel$

"He's cured," come on, man!...........LMFAO


----------



## MagicMarker

$diesel$ said:


> Nice job, brother. Looks very cozy. What are you doing for heat?p


Have an office chair and small buddy propane heater. Carpet on floor for noise control and insulation


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. A year ago I never thought I could only have one cup of coffee a day but I'm there. And thing is it doesn't taste like it used to. They say my taste buds prolly won't fully return. I say, wonderful. 
But Happy Saturday!  Drink up!


----------



## Southernsaug

What MM no elevator to get in that thing....


----------



## Moo Juice

Southernsaug said:


> What MM no elevator to get in that thing....


Don't give him any ideas.


----------



## Bprice1031

It's Saturday for everyone today. I'll be working today also Moo. I'm not a farmer but still got a lot to do. Get some coffee and get at it.


----------



## 1basshunter

It’s time for Saturday fishing my drunken brother to come over and try not to fall in the lake again🤣 it’s his birthday today and would like to go fishing 🎣 after words Carman and I are going to take him out for a dinner. Then I’ll KICK Him TO CURB 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Are there any days besides Saturday for us retired guys? Just asking for a friend. Get out and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

It’s not a biggie but I’ll take it 😀


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Saturday morning y'all. Better make hay while you can, rain coming in later for a few days. If the WX man's right.
Good luck BH.


----------



## MagicMarker

Today’s load that followed me home. 3 point tiller, 4x7 trailer, 3 point sprayer, 3 point potato plow, 3 point post hole driller, trailer mover, lawn roller, and a raised bed maker


----------



## Moo Juice

Nice haul. Where'd you get the mystery machine loader?


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> Nice haul. Where'd you get the mystery machine loader?


The guy that had that stuff is moving to town. Thats a 4000 Ford painted blue with daisies Shoulda got a better picture of it. It’s for sale along with a bush hog


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like rain is gonna move in today. Enjoy your second half of the weekend


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. We had one heck of a thunderstorm yesterday evening.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen I hope you all have a great day today as for me I’m going to rest up today I just love getting older and my back is telling me that I’m feeling even older


----------



## MagicMarker

Basshunter ( an old fart ). Doesn’t compute? 😀


----------



## Southernsaug

let me explain MM. An old fart is when you slip one out in bed and hold the covers down hoping the boss is asleep. Then you slowly lift the covers and let it out when she hasn't kicked you. Sometimes it's still rank enough to wake her up and get you kicked anyway, but after 40 plus years she just growls and rolls over. That's an old fart, when she's finally learned just to deal with it things aren't changing.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> It’s not a biggie but I’ll take it 😀


Good snag MM.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Moo Juice

Back at ya.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Old Harley. One of the first


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> Old Harley. One of the first
> View attachment 493622
> 
> View attachment 493623


Where’s the motor?


----------



## Moo Juice

It's an original two lunger.


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> It's an original two lunger.


When I was growing up my dad had one of the old Whizzers


----------



## Moo Juice

I see them from time to time and have to fight the urge. That would be cool.


----------



## MagicMarker

This is what I ride now


----------



## Bprice1031

I hate Mondays!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s senior day at the fair 
Free admission and lunch at 1130. Three guesses where I’m headed, first two don’t count. Get out and enjoy your day and your week.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## M R DUCKS

🤦‍♂️


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 493640


Makes sense now. I have 4 crowbars in my garage. I always wondered why the crows like to sit on the garage roof. 🤔


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s senior day at the fair
> Free admission and lunch at 1130. Three guesses where I’m headed, first two don’t count. Get out and enjoy your day and your week.
> View attachment 493639


They will probably let you in TWICE Dan....


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it’s the first day of school in Reynoldsburg and everyone needs something done asap🤣🤣🤣 I’m thinking that they need to take a chill pill and relax a bit. I’m not going to work harder than I am just for them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen it’s the first day of school in Reynoldsburg and everyone needs something done asap🤣🤣🤣 I’m thinking that they need to take a chill pill and relax a bit. I’m not going to work harder than I am just for them.


Teachers voted to strike,?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Teachers voted to strike,?


That Cols. teachers ST.
I cast my vote that those working maintenance for Rey's. schools join the Cols teachers in a wildcat.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> They will probably let you in TWICE Dan....


They prolly gave him breakfast, lunch and dinner


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only Tuesday morning and that’s not much better than a Monday morning


----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentlemen, the next two weeks are going to be insanity for me. Just thinking about everything I need to do. 
T'was the week fore the fair and all ore the farm, things needed doing, creating alarm.
The alfalfa's not seeded, got corn needing chopped. Been nothing but raining but lucky it stopped.
The calves need a washing, the cows they need clipped. My back's really hurting, (I think a disc slipped.)
Got hay that needs baled, I feel like a fool.
Lost all my help with the kids back in school.
It seems like a lot but we'll get it all done, maybe we'll even have time for some fun.
We live bout an hour from the lake Erie shore. I hear that up there, they have walleye galore. 
But we won't be going, we've got to prepare. For this year's edition of the Stark County Fair.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning and good luck to all the working folks today!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Going to the sale barn and got a small lumber order to cut today. Enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Morning gentlemen, the next two weeks are going to be insanity for me. Just thinking about everything I need to do.
> T'was the week fore the fair and all ore the farm, things needed doing, creating alarm.
> The alfalfa's not seeded, got corn needing chopped. Been nothing but raining but lucky it stopped.
> The calves need a washing, the cows they need clipped. My back's really hurting, (I think a disc slipped.)
> Got hay that needs baled, I feel like a fool.
> Lost all my help with the kids back in school.
> It seems like a lot but we'll get it all done, maybe we'll even have time for some fun.
> We live bout an hour from the lake Erie shore. I hear that up there, they have walleye galore.
> But we won't be going, we've got to prepare. For this year's edition of the Stark County Fair.


Good morning y'all. Moo, we didn't know you were a poet! Make hay while you can and good luck!


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Moo, we didn't know you were a poet! Make hay while you can and good luck!


Trust me. I'm not. Any hack can pirate the Night Before Christmas. My wife really hates all the songs I butcher by putting in my own lyrics.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Mickey

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 493710


Laugh Out Loud!!


----------



## fasteddy

Lazy8 you beat me to it, I thought the exact same thing after I read moo's snippet


----------



## MagicMarker

Ones that followed us home today. Anybody know anything about Galloways ? Moo juice? Couple of them today too


----------



## Moo Juice

All of a sudden, I have a craving for Oreo's. Don't know much about them but I do believe they are heavy milkers if you're raising calves on them.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Riding the bike over to the flea market this morning. Guess it’s hump day for the worker bees. Hang in there I hear there’s a weekend coming.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I feel like I'm living out the movie Groundhog Day where every day feels like Saturday? Can anybody relate?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 493783


GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Mad Dog 20/20?


----------



## 1basshunter

Does anybody remember Boonesfarm wine


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s gonna be a great day my first work order is to go to a high school and tell a teacher that we are not putting up a basketball hoop and backboard in his classroom so when the kids are angry or need a time out they can relax. Summer stuff we get for work orders are just way out there


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Does anybody remember Boonesfarm wine


ahhhhh strawberry hill ripple, 2 buck chuck and Richards wild Irish rose


----------



## Bprice1031

Saugeye Tom said:


> ahhhhh strawberry hill ripple, 2 buck chuck and Richards wild Irish rose


Too early in the morning to be thinking like that Tom!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bprice1031 said:


> Too early in the morning to be thinking like that Tom!


Its 5 oclock somewhere


----------



## MagicMarker

Bprice1031 said:


> Too early in the morning to be thinking like that Tom!


I’m up without anywhere I ( need) to go 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday if I can find any. Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Bprice1031

God do I need more coffee!


----------



## Moo Juice

Saugeye Tom said:


> Its 5 oclock somewhere


Come to think of it, did they ever specify AM or PM?


----------



## mrb1

Bprice1031 said:


> God do I need more coffee!


Better stock up now. Besides all the usual crap going on causing rising prices, Vietnam's stockpile of beans is half what is was a year ago. Didn't know that Vietnam was #2, behind Brazil in coffee production. Up to $8.49 a big container at Meijer for the common brands. Really supposed to hit the fan end of September.
Global Coffee Prices to Rise Amid Drop in Vietnam Supply - Laotian Times


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> I’m up without anywhere I ( need) to go 😀


Then go back to bed where you belong


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning gents. I hope y'all have a fantastic Saturday.


----------



## Bprice1031

It's Friday and I'm going to retire to a ship in the Gulf starting Saturday until the following Thursday.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Feels like a Friday. Ended up working yesterday morning. Got a load of hickory planed and trimmed to put up in the cabin loft ceiling.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Hope you have great Saturday...today.


----------



## MagicMarker

This morning’s 10 dollar garage sale find. How many of you guys have used one?


----------



## Moo Juice

I got one, too. We use a mason jar as not to dirty it up.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Pretty cool looking...so...what is it?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lil' Rob said:


> Pretty cool looking...so...what is it?


Butter churn


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fasteddy

Basshunter, I love it!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fasteddy

Does anyone know how many members are in the ogf family ?


----------



## mrb1

fasteddy said:


> Does anyone know how many members are in the ogf family ?


----------



## fastwater

fasteddy said:


> Does anyone know how many members are in the ogf family ?


Yep...last I knew around 60,000.
Obviously...and thankfully...not all active.
But there's for sure enough active members to keep the few moderators we have busy.
Lately...site has been averaging anywhere from 4-8 new members a day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Going to an auction this morning. That whitetail banquet I went to last year is tonight. Last year I won three guns at it. We’ll see how tonight goes. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## mrb1

yea, it's an F350


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys it’s a rainy looking Saturday morning at the lake house today so I’m going to rest up my arm.I’ve been in a lot of pain lately and I don’t want surgery again on it


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Going to an auction this morning. That whitetail banquet I went to last year is tonight. Last year I won three guns at it. We’ll see how tonight goes. Enjoy your weekend.
> View attachment 493947


Good luck tonight. I don't think I've ever won anything of value.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy the second half of the weekend.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. MM, how'd you do last night at the banquet?


----------



## MagicMarker

Used all my luck last year 😂
Buddy won one though


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen I got done with church today and now I’m going to rest up my arm more


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for being retired when everyday is a Saturday!!!!! But as for the rest of us it’s the Monday morning blues


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Bought another 16 ft trailer couple days ago and decided to give this one a makeover. Got it stripped, and painted yesterday and headed to the farm to slice up a log for a new floor. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 494075


*Ouch*, *ouch*, *ouch*!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Saturday morning y'all.


----------



## fasteddy

Kiss your 10 minute oil change goodbye.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 494075




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MagicMarker

Progress on the trailer


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 494096


*Ouch*, *O**uch*, *O**uch**!*


----------



## Moo Juice

You sure know how to get a project done MM. That would have taken me a month even with store bought lumber and it would have looked like I did it. All messy and stuff. Nice work.


----------



## MagicMarker

I just think it’s neat to take a tree and make something out of it


----------



## MagicMarker

This takes talent


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

Might as well


----------



## MagicMarker

Take this one


----------



## M R DUCKS

👏👏👏


----------



## fasteddy

If that tree carving is real, that's a heck of a skill that guys got


----------



## Lazy 8

Good job on the trailer and nice catch on the 31,400!


----------



## MagicMarker

On a side note. You’ll notice in that Ford meme it was already on a lift 😀


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> This takes talent
> View attachment 494106


That Lumberjack was hiding in that tree for years. It took that ol boy's artistic skill to expose him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 494096


----------



## mrb1

^^^I think I had that same chair in my first apartment way back...


----------



## Lazy 8

Whew, we just had a big ol fat red cell go over us. It was raining sideways. We got over an inch in about a half hour or so. Needless to say, my rain barrel's full.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

going north and south of us in Butler county. Looks dark, windy, no rain


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen this working on lazy Saturday should be overtime


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Tom is that your favorite part of a horse 🐎 asking for a friend 🤣


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Hay Tom is that your favorite part of a horse 🐎 asking for a friend 🤣


Nice play on the hay (hey). Yeah, he seems to have a thing for geldings.🤔


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NOPE ITS ALL FOR YOU AND MM


----------



## $diesel$

You seem to be fixated on horse booty, Tom??????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Progress on the trailer
> View attachment 494093
> View attachment 494094
> View attachment 494095


im suprised that truck can pull that big of a trailer


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like a rainy Tuesday morning. Got a two hour project in the garage this morning and then head for the sale barn. Listed that trailer yesterday afternoon and sold it in two hours. Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> im suprised that truck can pull that big of a trailer


You did notice that’s a dodge and not a ford hooked to it? 😀


----------



## Moo Juice

Saugeye Tom said:


> im suprised that truck can pull that big of a trailer


Looks like somebody's trying to change the subject.🤨


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Moo Juice said:


> Looks like somebody's trying to change the subject.🤨


who is this??


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Well this Saturday we have OSU vs Notre Dame at 1930 in the Shoe. Heck of a season opener. Both teams are ranked.
Speaking of seasoned openers, Thursday we'll see unranked WVU vs. ranked Pitt. Remember when this used to be the last game of the season? The backyard brawl? The times they are a changing. Let's go Mounties.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Moo Juice

Hey Tom. Walking around the fair. Thought of you. This is what the other end looks like.








He didn't seem happy that I was talking his picture.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Hey Tom. Walking around the fair. Thought of you. This is what the other end looks like.
> View attachment 494167
> 
> He didn't seem happy that I was talking his picture.


Tom is not interested in that side of the horse🤣


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Young Whiskers finally ties the knot with his main squeeze on Saturday, beautiful young lady. I am driving from north of Cincy thru Columbus/Wheeling/HarrisburgPA on Thursday. Any travel troubles on 70E you know of?


----------



## Lazy 8

I'd guess you'll be ok taking 70 thru Columbus on a Saturday. If you tune into 610 am when you're approaching Columbus, they give traffic and weather updates.
Best of luck to young whiskers.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## M R DUCKS

Ol’ Whiskers,
can not think of any issues, ass u me you’ll use 71-270-70 so you’ll avoid/miss actually going through C-bus.
I often just use “maps“on my phone ( if I’m not actually using the gps), on 1 trip my daughter was along, she used google map…unknown to me it shows traffic issues….🤷‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️. Safe travels.


----------



## bobk

There was construction on the east side of Zanesville a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only working Wednesday for us working people and yes lazy it’s still a Saturday for you


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Wake up and get at it. Gonna ride over to the flea market again this morning. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 494194


Hey MM…didn’t one of those states charge truckers a fuel tax if they didn’t buy fuel from them…??


----------



## $diesel$

Moo Juice said:


> Hey Tom. Walking around the fair. Thought of you. This is what the other end looks like.
> View attachment 494167
> 
> He didn't seem happy that I was talking his picture.


HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s only working Wednesday for us working people and yes lazy it’s still a Saturday for you


Whew, you had me scared. What are we going to do when you retire? Who's gonna keep us retirees straight?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Diesel...


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 494203


lemon law return


----------



## Hatchetman

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Young Whiskers finally ties the knot with his main squeeze on Saturday, beautiful young lady. I am driving from north of Cincy thru Columbus/Wheeling/HarrisburgPA on Thursday. Any travel troubles on 70E you know of?


Construction on both 70 and 470 bypass at Wheeling. Take the 470 bypass would be your best bet, it's just on the east side of St. Clairsville....


----------



## MagicMarker

Dove season starts tomorrow. Went over to check the sunflower field and got sidetracked


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> lemon law return


----------



## Lazy 8

mo


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## garhtr




----------



## 1basshunter

Good happy morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today so go ahead and do something that that can change a life


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed out to miss a few doves. Good luck to anyone else out. Figure couple hours then head to a few garage sales


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

For the better. Change a life for the better.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. How about heading to Millersport this weekend for the Sweet Corn Festival? That'd be a change.


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 494209


You realize varment, this means war.


----------



## MagicMarker

Today’s garage sale find


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Headed out to miss a few doves. Good luck to anyone else out. Figure couple hours then head to a few garage sales
> View attachment 494220


Like the guy who calls in sick because he has anal glaucoma. His boss says, anal glacoma? What the Sam Hill is that? Ol boy says, I just can't see my arse coming into work.


----------



## Lazy 8

Unranked WVU vs #17 Pittsburg on ESPN now. Goooooo Mountaineers!


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> You realize varment, this means war.
> 
> View attachment 494229


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Today’s garage sale find
> View attachment 494253
> View attachment 494253


I hit one too today.








Got this and a brand new, 5qt Dutch oven.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a great 3 day Saturday weekend coming up for us working guys!!!!! Hay lazy got a question for you if every day is a Saturday for you when do you go to church???


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Lima this morning. Taking the golf cart along to make it easier for us old guys. Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker

Here’s an International







for Moo juice


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Here’s an International
> View attachment 494292
> for Moo juice


That is awesome!


----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentlemen. Last day of showing cattle today. Kids sold their market projects last night. Despite not placing well, they got good money. Much thanks to all those who get out and support 4-Hers. Got a good one this morning.








I had no idea milk could run through a cat that fast.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. WVU was robbed last night. Robbed I tell you. Even ESPN is saying this morning the call at the end of the game was actually a catch. WE would have won.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. WVU was robbed last night. Robbed I tell you. Even ESPN is saying this morning the call at the end of the game was actually a catch. WE would have won.


Lolololol imma tell you what I tell my baseball teams. Don't put yourselves into a position to let the umpire determine the game with a questionable call. 
Well in this case obviously bad call.

It's early in the season. Hope they turn it around for you lazy! Good luck


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lolololol imma tell you what I tell my baseball teams. Don't put yourselves into a position to let the umpire determine the game with a questionable call.
> Well in this case obviously bad call.
> 
> It's early in the season. Hope they turn it around for you lazy! Good luck


Thanks brother. I guess our quarterback played for Georgia last year until he was injured.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. For you working guys it’s a legitimate Saturday and three day weekend. Went to Lima yesterday got a few knives and a couple guns. Gonna ride to a flea market at New Castle Indiana this morning.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Got your Bucks vs Notre Dame later this evening.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good late morning gentlemen it’s a nice rainy morning Carmen and I are going to the Millersport corn festival a little later today than stop to get some pizza and beer 🍺 to take home and watch the game tonight.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. WVU was robbed last night. Robbed I tell you. Even ESPN is saying this morning the call at the end of the game was actually a catch. WE would have won.


I'll bet that ref drives a Ford, lazy.


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> I'll bet that ref drives a Ford, lazy.


Prolly does. He's blind!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning to y'all.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Make it a great day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’ve been put on sick leave for the up coming work week 😁 yesterday I was at the ER all day long!!!!!! Getting old sucks


----------



## MagicMarker

Does mental count? Asking for a friend.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another rainy holiday Monday morning. Have fun if you can


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I’ve been put on sick leave for the up coming work week 😁 yesterday I was at the ER all day long!!!!!! Getting old sucks


Good morning gentlemen. BH, I hope you get to feeling better. I hate ER's. They depress me.
Been raining since I got up.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good late morning all. Back from our trip at sea. Wish I could go back.


----------



## Hatchetman

I think


----------



## Hatchetman

I might


----------



## Hatchetman

Try and


----------



## Hatchetman

Get this


----------



## Hatchetman

One since


----------



## Hatchetman

I haven't got


----------



## Hatchetman

One for


----------



## Hatchetman

A long


----------



## Hatchetman

Long time


----------



## Hatchetman

So here goes....


----------



## Hatchetman

Got it.....


----------



## M R DUCKS

That’s some serious counting…did you take your shoes off?🤣😂
show off!


----------



## Lazy 8

He reached WAAAAAY back for that one. 
31,500...who'd of thought it? Not me fer dang sure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> He reached WAAAAAY back for that one.
> 31,500...who'd of thought it? Not me fer dang sure.


Thinking about closing this thread and starting a new one,, What do you think burcarp???


----------



## Hatchetman

M R DUCKS said:


> That’s some serious counting…did you take your shoes off?🤣😂
> show off!


Got one toe missing, almost miss counted....


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thinking about closing this thread and starting a new one,, What do you think burcarp???


Me no likey. Uncle Timbo would go on a derailing spree.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Call the new thread.....UNCLE TOMBO the derailer


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice morning for a Saturday I’m just getting up a watching fishing shows for the day


----------



## 1basshunter

My dog Hunter got attacked by a Rottweiler yesterday I had to pull that Rottweiler off him and then take him to the vet he is in very bad shape so if you guys are bored and have a minute give him a prayer… Ranger is right by his side thankfully I’m off this week to give him medicine. I’ll post some pictures of him later on he sleeping 😴


----------



## fastwater

Very sorry to hear that Rob.
Praying for Hunter.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Sorry to hear that Bh. I’ve got no use for Rottweilers or pit bulls. To each their own but they damned well be responsible for them.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another rainy morning here. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> My dog Hunter got attacked by a Rottweiler yesterday I had to pull that Rottweiler off him and then take him to the vet he is in very bad shape so if you guys are bored and have a minute give him a prayer… Ranger is right by his side thankfully I’m off this week to give him medicine. I’ll post some pictures of him later on he sleeping 😴


Good morning y'all. Sorry to hear about Hunter. I hope he pulls through. 
I hear too many things like this involving Rotts, Pits and Chows. Somewhere around 10 years ago my neighbor looked out in his backyard to see his kitty in the jaws of a Chow. Poor kitty never made it. He called the police who did little to nothing. Nobody carries that monetary policy on these type dogs. Those are a joke.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Call the new thread.....UNCLE TOMBO the derailer


Booooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Lil' Rob

Sorry to hear about the pooch...hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooooo...


Changing the name is the best derail 🐍


----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 494570
> View attachment 494571


Very sorry to see this, BH. I like dogs more than humans and have problems with folks who can't handle their dogs or control them.
Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all. Second day back at work after vacation. Man do I miss having that Bloody Mary in the morning with steak and eggs!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Slept in, didn’t get up to do the flea market ride. Even us professionals need a day off once in awhile. Enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 494619


Good morning y'all. MM, this is the best meme I've seen in awhile. Thank you.


----------



## Lazy 8

1BH, how's Hunter doing today?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> 1BH, how's Hunter doing today?


He’s doing a lot better but he is not running around like before. Give him a week or so and he will be back to normal


----------



## Lazy 8

Good to hear.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Bprice1031

It's Thursday for all you retirees. All us non retired people already knew what day it is. Get some coffee and get going.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday again. Gonna try and find a few today. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Good luck MM. I guess 1BH is getting a taste of retirement and sleeping in. Good for you brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

This meme reminds me of what I used to tell my young nephews when they wanted to mess with Uncle Tim. Don't let a few seconds of courage ruin your life. Of course if never stopped them.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s still morning


----------



## 1basshunter

Just got back home from fishing today using a vibe and a redeye shad


----------



## Redheads




----------



## $diesel$

Redheads said:


> View attachment 494698


While you "chevy guys" bust balls, you could be driving something like this, the Mega Raptor.










Na.......you guys just aren't hip enough to drive this.


----------



## $diesel$

I can just imagine you fellas running around in your luv trucks........LMAO 🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> While you "chevy guys" bust balls, you could be driving something like this, the Mega Raptor.
> 
> View attachment 494700
> 
> 
> Na.......you guys just aren't hip enough to drive this.


Is this the one that costs over $100,000?


----------



## M R DUCKS

1basshunter said:


> Just got back home from fishing today using a vibe and a redeye shad


And……….?


----------



## Mickey

M R DUCKS said:


> And……….?


I think that qualifies as a cryptic message.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

M R DUCKS said:


> And……….?


He posts the same pics over and over


----------



## MagicMarker

Today’s garage sale find. 1998 24 ft.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

may i ask???


----------



## MagicMarker

Price I gave? Or price I want? 😀


----------



## M R DUCKS

Yes…😁


----------



## M R DUCKS

Could this be the world’s smallest Buckeye?
plus,
I think this might be the first quad-eye I’ve gotten


----------



## 1basshunter

M R DUCKS said:


> And……….?


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> He posts the same pics over and over
> [/QUOTE Tom can you please send me a text through your favorite horse part so I can post it to you on the form we all know what your favorite horse part is🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

🐴


----------



## MagicMarker

I would never doubt you Basshunter. 😀


----------



## 1basshunter

I know Dan, Poor old Uncle Tom is still mad about us winning on his home lake🤣🤣🤣 but like we where talking about how even if it is his home lake he doesn’t know how to fish…. Leave it up to Stacy to get it done


----------



## Whitley

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 494392


It's like going camping, where you spend a small fortune to live like a homeless person.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I know Dan, Poor old Uncle Tom is still mad about us winning on his home lake🤣🤣🤣 but like we where talking about how even if it is his home lake he doesn’t know how to fish…. Leave it up to Stacy to get it done


That was DANS home lake


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## SICKOFIT

M R DUCKS said:


> Could this be the world’s smallest Buckeye?
> plus,
> I think this might be the first quad-eye I’ve gotten


I opened one on my granddaughters buckeye tree on Sunday & it had 5 buckeyes. Never seen more than 4 before


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today for a Saturday


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Is this the one that costs over $100,000?


$159,950.00
I know, ridiculous. It's still fun busting nuts, though..........lol, my friend.  
They say it's 1200HP. Now tell me why one needs 1200 horses in a street vehicle?


----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 494716
> View attachment 494717
> View attachment 494718
> View attachment 494719


Wow, good day BH.


----------



## Moo Juice

$diesel$ said:


> $159,950.00
> I know, ridiculous. It's still fun busting nuts, though..........lol, my friend.
> They say it's 1200HP. Now tell me why one needs 1200 horses in a street vehicle?


Cause 1100 ain't enough.


----------



## Bprice1031

It's Friday!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna get that camper cleaned up and try and get it sold. Bought another utility trailer yesterday too that we need to cut a new deck for too. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today for a Saturday


Good morning y'all. BH, it looks like you're getting the hang of retirement. Fish/nap. Nap/fish. Fish/nap. Nap/fish.


----------



## Lazy 8

Fall festivals and events in central Ohio


COLUMBUS, Ohio (WCMH) — Fall is almost here and central Ohio is gearing up for seasonal festivals, Halloween events and more. Farms and orchards open for fallOhio orchards will welcome g…



www.nbc4i.com


----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentlemen, 40 acres to make before the rain comes.








Man, I wish you guys could smell this stuff.


----------



## fasteddy

Old school buzz 
Need one of those high tech machines with auto mode and gps, it does it all while you're sleeping, fishing, or chasing the woman.

Oops, it only comes in the electric model and it costs a bazillion and a half dollars, but hey it's one of those long term investments


----------



## mrb1

Moo Juice said:


> Man, I wish you guys could smell this stuff.


Closet thing to that out here today was the Township boys out cutting down all the overgrown ditches along the shoulder , numerous private tree trimming crews in high gear also.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Morning gentlemen, 40 acres to make before the rain comes.
> View attachment 494742
> 
> Man, I wish you guys could smell this stuff.


Gotta make hay when you can.


----------



## Lazy 8

The guy wanting the safety harness for roof work reminds me of when I worked for Umbaugh Pole Building back in the 70's. Most of the roofs we did were the standing seam metal kind and they can get slick. I've seen lots of guys slide off the roofs. Especially working on one along a dusty haul road with dump trucks constantly going by.
If we had a newbie who was a little squeamish about getting in the roof, we had a hillbilly harness for him. It was a rope we'd tie around his waste and the other end was a piece of rebar bent over with a hook on it. I never saw anybody slide off wearing it.
One time I started sliding and I pulled out my 28 oz Estwing and sunk the rip claw in the metal roof. I didn't fall off but I had to replace that piece of roof. Good times.


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Gotta make hay when you can.


Made 37 bales off 20 acres today. They're picked up and wrapped. Plus I covered 75 percent of that field with a thin layer of manure this evening. Smells very much different than this morning.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Moo Juice said:


> Morning gentlemen, 40 acres to make before the rain comes.
> View attachment 494742
> 
> Man, I wish you guys could smell this stuff.


Used to bale that stuff when I was about 14 & I can still vividly remember the terrible itching on my arms & face. Picked up a bail one day to throw it on the wagon & it had a snake hanging out of the bale about 2 feet long. Fastest 50 yard dash I ever ran in my life


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. I'm confused this morning. Hey BH, what is today?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

Got the camper cleaned out and listed for sale. Also got the last utility trailer stripped and painted today. Put the new floor deck in tomorrow


----------



## MagicMarker

New floor boards cut and ready to go in


----------



## mrb1




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sold the camper last night. Finish up the utility trailer this morning and then find another project. Get out and enjoy the second half of the weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s church today and then going to take Carman to Bob Evans for breakfast 🍳


----------



## MagicMarker

Finished the trailer


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

too pretty to load anything on


----------



## M R DUCKS

21 years ago, I remember exactly where I was and what I was doing…
🥺


----------



## fastwater

M R DUCKS said:


> 21 years ago, I remember exactly where I was and what I was doing…
> 🥺


Me too!
Kinda relived that day early this morning.
Remember that gut wrenching feeling like it was yesterday...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a very fine Saturday morning for all of you retired guys but in reality it’s only a Monday morning for me


----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentlemen, if you don't hear from me for a while.








You'll know what happened.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Start of great new week. Enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. A tad overcast for a Saturday. 
MM, that trailer looks brand spanking new.


----------



## Lazy 8

31,592


----------



## Lazy 8

31,593


----------



## Lazy 8

31,594


----------



## Lazy 8

Some


----------



## Lazy 8

Body


----------



## Lazy 8

Stop


----------



## Lazy 8

Me


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks


----------



## Lazy 8

31,600!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> 31,600!


Nailed it.


----------



## Hatchetman

Lazy 8 said:


> 31,600!



Copy cat....


----------



## Lazy 8

:


Hatchetman said:


> Copy cat....


----------



## M R DUCKS

Come on man!, I had friends over, rarely happens, and you sneak in and show off your counting skills, 
…..


----------



## M R DUCKS

We had some Lake Trout from Lake Ontario,
a sampling of white bass fro Erie
broccoli slaw
wonton jalapeño poppers
and I tested a bottom shelf bourbon suggested by the lady at the liquor store…


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning all you sleeping in type!!!! Just take it easy today and stay out of the way for us working guys


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all you sleeping in type!!!! Just take it easy today and stay out of the way for us working guys


What he said.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s sale barn Tuesday. At least I can keep track of most of my days. Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

Sale barn Tuesday here, too. Ironically, our local sale barn is coming up for auction. We're hoping someone buys it and keeps it going. Otherwise, I'm going to be doing a lot more driving.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning all you sleeping in type!!!! Just take it easy today and stay out of the way for us working guys


Good morning y'all. Thanks BH, for picking up my slack.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

Bought a new Minnkota Terrova trolling motor two years ago and out of the blue this showed up in the mail today 😀


----------



## M R DUCKS

Supply chain issues….


----------



## PromiseKeeper

maybe they felt guilty for charging you so much?


----------



## SICKOFIT

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s sale barn Tuesday. At least I can keep track of most of my days. Enjoy your day
> View attachment 494956


I'll have what he's having


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today. Carmen and I are going to Lake Erie with some friends and staying at are lake house there at put-in bay


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today. Carmen and I are going to Lake Erie with some friends and staying at are lake house there at put-in bay


Don't catch too many walleyes while your there! Enjoy it!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got a tooth ache last night just before bed time. Took a couple Tylenols but couldn’t fall asleep. Came downstairs took a couple more then saw a bottle of whisky on top of the fridge. Tried a couple shots and forgot about the tooth ache. Anyway it’s too foggy this morning to ride the bike to the flea market 🤔


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Jim white

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today. Carmen and I are going to Lake Erie with some friends and staying at are lake house there at put-in bay


Lucky guys. Share some pics man 🤪👍


----------



## Jim white

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Got a tooth ache last night just before bed time. Took a couple Tylenols but couldn’t fall asleep. Came downstairs took a couple more then saw a bottle of whisky on top of the fridge. Tried a couple shots and forgot about the tooth ache. Anyway it’s too foggy this morning to ride the bike to the flea market 🤔


Flea market this early in the morning 🤪


----------



## MagicMarker

Jim white said:


> Flea market this early in the morning 🤪


Every Wednesday. People walking around with flashlights as they set up 😀


----------



## Moo Juice

Everyone knows flea's are more active early in the morning.😃


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning yawl. It's a beautiful fall morning and I'm headed to the James for a checkup. It's officially been one year since treatment ended. Some days I have a little appetite and some days I don't. I think I've gained a few pounds. Things are looking up.


----------



## mrb1

Tent and gear (ie..beer and food) loaded up for two nights at the campground. Best time of year. Perfect weather, and with the kiddos in school, state parks are pretty much empty. Few RV'ers still hanging around, but primitive sections are empty through the week.


----------



## Jim white

Where bout is the flea market located


----------



## MagicMarker

Jim white said:


> Where bout is the flea market located


South of Brookville Indiana on rt52. Google whites farm flea market


----------



## Jim white

MagicMarker said:


> South of Brookville Indiana on rt52. Google whites farm flea market


Right on I have family in Milan, Versailles, and Holton. Small world


----------



## SICKOFIT

MagicMarker said:


> South of Brookville Indiana on rt52. Google whites farm flea market


Is it close to Metamora?


----------



## MagicMarker

SICKOFIT said:


> Is it close to Metamora?


Metamora is west of Brookville, whites is south of Brookville on 52


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Bprice1031

The coffee is hot and it's closer to Friday. That's a good start, don't you think?


----------



## Jim white

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 495013


Haha that's a goodin. Had a wife once. Loyal woman tell I caught her 🤔


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Jim white said:


> Haha that's a goodin. Had a wife once. Loyal woman tell I caught her 🤔


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. It's a beautiful day for a Saturday.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 495029


Run.....fast


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 495038


Cute but in all honesty, I cannot likey your post! I tried.


----------



## SICKOFIT

MagicMarker said:


> Metamora is west of Brookville, whites is south of Brookville on 52


Thank you. I will make certain that my wife does not,& will not know this


----------



## SICKOFIT

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 495038


Bet you could cut glass with those puppies


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SICKOFIT said:


> Bet you could cut glass with those puppies


poke ya eyes out


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning all. It's Friday for all you retirees. Going to head over to PA this weekend and do nothing! Enjoy it!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Van Wert this morning for their trader days flea market and stopping by Ft Loramie city wide garage sales on my way back. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning yawl. Hey BH, you sleeping in?


----------



## Lazy 8

You got the Backwoods Festival going on in Thornsville right now.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening gentlemen I’m back in the lake house now after I recover from drinking and just having a blast of a time tomorrow Carmen and I are going to the backwoods festival that’s just down the road a bit. I’m starting to like this no working hard stuff


----------



## MagicMarker

When you’re officially retired we’ll give you the password and secret handshake. 👌


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> When you’re officially retired we’ll give you the password and secret handshake. 👌


Does one hand wash the other first?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Does one hand wash the other first?


Always!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Here's a pic of the horse pasture yesterday evening. Regardless of zooming in,








there were 10 of them. Pics never does anything justice.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## $diesel$

When you gonna invite us down to thin that herd for ya?


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> When you gonna invite us down to thin that herd for ya?


They're my money in the bank or meat in the freezer if times ever get tough.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen all I’ve done today is sleep in then go get some beer for the game today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy your second half of the weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker

Caught this thief stealing pears


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> They're my money in the bank or meat in the freezer if times ever get tough.


Just teasing you, anyways, Lazy. I haven't hunted for several years now.


----------



## Lazy 8

You know, a guy takes a little break and the buzzards start circling.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it’s a nice slow Sunday for me today all I did was watch tv fishing stuff and now football 🏈 the browns suck


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy…..no kidding!

sorry, this is a snap from a video I took.


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Lazy…..no kidding!
> 
> sorry, this is a snap from a video I took.


I went out one morning to see around 20 or more of them on the ground and warming their wings up for flight. They reminded me of when I lived in central FL and would watch the water turkeys do a similar thing with their wings.


----------



## fasteddy

Definitely not a good sign if birds are flying above you.

I think the coyote got his 1st score. Take another cut on that log, his luck, he's just behind that ostrich.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Monday morning for me and all of the working people out there. But all you retired guys don’t have a care in the world


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Deer season is coming up fast. Anybody got any new toys for this year? Basshunter it’s about time you went back to work that retirement gig was going to your head. 😀


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Ten Bears

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 495269


Her face has muscles
!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. BH....THANK YOU! Here's one for you brother!


----------



## fasteddy

Hey, moo juice, you get some Erie water on that boat the past weekend


----------



## Moo Juice

No sir, didn't figure I wanted to invest the time to chance rough conditions. Took the youngest dove hunting in the morning instead.


----------



## fasteddy

I think you made the right choice, at this time of year, unless you got connections for location and program to run and equipment and lures, it still doesn't guarantee fish. I like late June and July out of Cleveland, but that's just me


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning I'm back at work after a long weekend and work still sucks!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Other than the sale barn not much planned today. Really thinking about going to the Farm Science Review tomorrow. Been about fifteen years since last time I went. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

You should go. If you do, look up Indiana/Ohio Agri service. His name is Mark. Hassle him about deer food plot seed and tell him you'll only buy it from his dealer in Stark county. That'll rile him up good!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Better enjoy hot days and summer. Changes are coming real soon.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Lazy! That charmin thing just ain't right.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Lazy! That charmin thing just ain't right.


I agree.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to the Farm Science Review this morning and then to White Allen Chevrolet to pick up my new to me pickup truck this afternoon. Bought a 2019 lease return Silverado yesterday. Get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## mrb1




----------



## Bprice1031

It's closer to Friday.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Enjoy this last day of Summer 2022. I can't wait for fall!


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Headed to the Farm Science Review this morning and then to White Allen Chevrolet to pick up my new to me pickup truck this afternoon. Bought a 2019 lease return Silverado yesterday. Get out and enjoy your day.


Smart man!


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 495406
> 
> Good morning y'all. Enjoy this last day of Summer 2022. I can't wait for fall!


Yesterday you told us to enjoy the warm weather. Today your wishing it away. Make up your mind, Lazy!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Headed to the Farm Science Review this morning and then to White Allen Chevrolet to pick up my new to me pickup truck this afternoon. Bought a 2019 lease return Silverado yesterday. Get out and enjoy your day.


shoulda got a ford


----------



## M R DUCKS

…97


----------



## M R DUCKS

.
.
98


----------



## M R DUCKS

…99


----------



## M R DUCKS

Tweet


----------



## MagicMarker

Tractors are green, trucks are red


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Love it Nice ride...How many miles??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

You deserve it


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> Love it Nice ride...How many miles??


34000. Lease return with 12000 mile 12 month warranty


----------



## fastwater

Beautiful truck MM.
Congrats to ya.
And thank you very much for what you sent me.


----------



## fasteddy

Lazy8, that's some picture you took of the field, my phone doesn't take that good of pictures. Maybe I need a phone that costs more than 50 bucks and is newer than 8-10 years old, or just move to the country.


----------



## Moo Juice

fasteddy said:


> Lazy8, that's some picture you took of the field, my phone doesn't take that good of pictures. Maybe I need a phone that costs more than 50 bucks and is newer than 8-10 years old, or just move to the country.


More country pics.








If I could only get rid of the cell tower.....


----------



## Lazy 8

fasteddy said:


> Lazy8, that's some picture you took of the field, my phone doesn't take that good of pictures. Maybe I need a phone that costs more than 50 bucks and is newer than 8-10 years old, or just move to the country.


You have a beautiful field.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good snag Mr. Duck. 31,700


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Tractors are green, trucks are red
> View attachment 495418
> View attachment 495419


That's one beautiful truck! I love the bowtie!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> That's one beautiful truck! I love the bowtie!


Yep...that chrome and gold bowtie sure looks good against that red paint.
And you can bet it will carry more than a few bags of groceries.


----------



## 1basshunter

Very sharp looking truck Dan


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> shoulda got a ford


He’d rather ride than walk.


----------



## Moo Juice

Very nice Dan! With the current truck market, that's like finding a unicorn.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a very long hard day today for me. But tomorrow is going to be a very short day only 2 hr long then I’ll be heading to the Westerville house and waiting on Carmen to get off work then we are going to Lake Erie and going to meet up with some friends for a parting are A off


----------



## Moo Juice

MM, we saw the truck but how about the important stuff? How was Farm Science?


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all. Get some coffee and do something even if it's nothing.


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> MM, we saw the truck but how about the important stuff? How was Farm Science?


Next time I go I’m taking the golf cart. Walked 2/3 of it and rode the wagons out to the demos. Bigger than last time I went and picked up couple bags of freebies and couple new hats. Looked at a couple green pieces of equipment. Tractor priced at 800,000 and a combine at 1.2 million with a fifty ft head. And I thought a new pickup was high. 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday if I can find a few. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning yawl. Fall officially arrives at 2103 this evening. A/C is off and windows are open. My favorite time of the year.


----------



## Whitley

Hey, anyone for a fish fry? Just get a home equity loan, then fill up your tank and enjoy a nice perch fish fry. Wahoo!Yellow Lake Perch Fillets - 11 lbs


----------



## garhtr

Whitley said:


> Hey, anyone for a fish fry?


Yea -- but not for $40 per pound perch. 
I'll just have saugeyes (or carp ).
Good luck n good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Yea -- but not for $40 per pound perch.
> I'll just have saugeyes (or carp ).
> Good luck n good fishing !


Finally getting cheaper to catch than buy


----------



## fasteddy

I'm thinking of stopping out at "jolly rodgers" this week. Pound of perch lightly breaded, cooked to perfection, 27 bucks. I gotta buy 2-3 lbs., 1st lb I eat like a seagull head first, swallow whole. Now I can't wait, tomorrow it is.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Finally getting cheaper to catch than buy


 Maybe--- but you're eating walleye, I'm eating carp n Sheepshead 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy, we’re you napping in my back yard?….


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Lazy, we’re you napping in my back yard?….


No way Jose. They never landed where I was at. I kept rolling over so they knew I was alive.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning yawl. Fall officially arrives at 2103 this evening. A/C is off and windows are open. My favorite time of the year.
> View attachment 495457


What a great photo Lazy


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only 2hr of work today for me then I’m going to Westerville house and waiting on Carmen to get home 🕠then we are off to Lake Erie for some good times with some friends. This part time work is not half bad at times 🤪


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Weather is definitely changing towards fall. Gonna sit couple hours tomorrow morning for the opener see if I can shoot one on camera ( catch and release). Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Fall is here at last.
BH, you're going to have to go back to work full time so you can rest up.


----------



## fasteddy

LIFE IS GOOD !!!!!


----------



## fasteddy

LIFE IS NOW GREAT !!!!!!!!


----------



## mrb1

^^^^^I seriously would have put a dent in, (if not finished), another tray there^^^^^^
Hueston Woods State Park today...


----------



## Lazy 8

Where da fries?


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## SICKOFIT

mrb1 said:


> ^^^^^I seriously would have put a dent in, (if not finished), another tray there^^^^^^
> Hueston Woods State Park today...
> View attachment 495530


I was up there two weeks ago and saw a nice 6 point buck on the edge of the golf course. First buck I have seen up there in years. I would have to bet that mom was close by in your pic


----------



## Bprice1031

Good Saturday morning all. Get some coffee and get going on something.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Was gonna sit this morning but is raining. Couple garage sales to go to instead. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Lazy 8

Good SATURDAY morning y'all. Hey MM, did that doe heehaw instead of bleat?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Bprice1031

Good Sunday morning all.


----------



## Bprice1031




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. We had a little mini deer camp at the cabin last night. Burnt some scraps and had a hot dog fire. Couple deer came out to check us out too. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. Woke at 0600 to a thunderstorm. 
MM, nothing like sitting around a campfire. Especially with a Chevy in the background!


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good Sunday morning y'all. Woke at 0600 to a thunderstorm.
> MM, nothing like sitting around a campfire. *Especially with a Chevy in the background!*


Us old guys don't like to get stranded and have to walk.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. We had a little mini deer camp at the cabin last night. Burnt some scraps and had a hot dog fire. Couple deer came out to check us out too. Get out and enjoy your day
> View attachment 495590
> View attachment 495591


sorry I couldn't make it we had folks for the funeral. I told Sherm did he show???


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I had a blast of a weekend but tomorrow is back to normal work week till November then we are going to Hawaii for a week and I’ll be doing some fishing there


----------



## Bprice1031

Happy Monday ya'll!


----------



## 1basshunter

Bprice1031 said:


> Happy Monday ya'll!


That’s enough of that kind of talk


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen It’s a sucky Monday day unless you’re retired


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Definitely cooler out there. Beginning to feel like hunting weather. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker

If anyone is in the area tomorrow afternoon. There’s a forestry seminar over by Eaton oh. I’ll be there should be interesting


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> If anyone is in the area tomorrow afternoon. There’s a forestry seminar over by Eaton oh. I’ll be there should be interesting
> View attachment 495642


That sounds like a good time. I'll be down in WV. Thanks MM.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning comrades. Sure am digging this weather.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great weekend for fishing 🎣 can’t wait for Friday after work


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great weekend for fishing 🎣 can’t wait for Friday after work


And after today is over you only have to work 3 more days before you can fish.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I’m out in a tree this morning in southwestern Ohio watching the woods wake up. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## fasteddy

Looks like a good spot


----------



## MagicMarker

Doe and button buck walked past


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning yawl. Good luck MM. Hang in there BH.
Caught this pic off the back deck.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. I’m out in a tree this morning in southwestern Ohio watching the woods wake up. Get out and enjoy your day
> View attachment 495698
> View attachment 495699


I know where that's at.


----------



## Moo Juice

My new alfalfa seeding at 1:30 this afternoon.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen Saturday morning Carmen asked me to take her out for some Saugeye fishing 🧐 she has never asked to go other than me asking her over and over again plus she just asked me to place a order for some Saugeye lures 😂😂😂this is a great day for me


----------



## Saugeyefisher

The surf had been very good to me as far as numbers. But the sound where I usually catch BIG crappie has been dead. Only a couple jumbo gills,an one nice largemouth.
I've got dozens of small pompano and sheepshead. And 5 small puppy drum and a few whiting. The puppy drum are fun. Actually they all are. I have really lightened up my grear this year an it has paid off big time. I'm up to about 40 fish total in a 6 hours of fishing time but haven't seen one other fish caught by other fisherman using big bulky gear and trying to cast out in the surf to far. Everything for me is coming in between the beach and 1st sandbar. Just flipping it out. I would love to catch a small shark. So I cut up some pampono for cut bait. But so far it has only resulted in a drum and a few good bites. The drum was cool though my first one with 4 spots on the tail.
I don't like taking my phone to the beach so only a few pics.
I really wish I could get on these dinner plate gills with some numbers. I've only caught 3 so far but they are all 10"+. And fight like no tomorrow in these large body's of water. I've hit a few bait stores looking for wax worms. One guy was clueless. And than the next bait store I checked laughed at me and she said "good luck even finding a bait store around here that know what they are". Wish I was down here longer with more panfish style stuff. I have a feeling NO ONE around here fished for them. Or even realize the size they are being it's brackish water. Idk. I'd be all over them,lol.





























Obx NC


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning you bunches of sunshine 🌞 it’s the working guys hump day and for you retired guys you don’t care what day it is


----------



## ohiotuber

Saugeyefisher said:


> The surf had been very good to me as far as numbers. But the sound where I usually catch BIG crappie has been dead. Only a couple jumbo gills,an one nice largemouth.
> I've got dozens of small pompano and sheepshead. And 5 small puppy drum and a few whiting. The puppy drum are fun. Actually they all are. I have really lightened up my grear this year an it has paid off big time. I'm up to about 40 fish total in a 6 hours of fishing time but haven't seen one other fish caught by other fisherman using big bulky gear and trying to cast out in the surf to far. Everything for me is coming in between the beach and 1st sandbar. Just flipping it out. I would love to catch a small shark. So I cut up some pampono for cut bait. But so far it has only resulted in a drum and a few good bites. The drum was cool though my first one with 4 spots on the tail.
> I don't like taking my phone to the beach so only a few pics.
> I really wish I could get on these dinner plate gills with some numbers. I've only caught 3 so far but they are all 10"+. And fight like no tomorrow in these large body's of water. I've hit a few bait stores looking for wax worms. One guy was clueless. And than the next bait store I checked laughed at me and she said "good luck even finding a bait store around here that know what they are". Wish I was down here longer with more panfish style stuff. I have a feeling NO ONE around here fished for them. Or even realize the size they are being it's brackish water. Idk. I'd be all over them,lol.
> View attachment 495713
> View attachment 495714
> View attachment 495715
> View attachment 495716
> 
> Obx NC


Yep! Many years ago (in the 1980s), a guy in an old baitshop told me NOT to buy a surf rod 'cuz the fish were in the 1st drop off the beach. Take your freshwater gear & catch more.

Hint: If you can't find waxworms down there, get some jars of Berkley Gulp Maggots. I always have them in white, natural, chartreuse, & pink. I'll break 'em out when I'm meat fishing for 'gills or when they're not taking any of my flies. My buddy ALWAYS fishes waxworms & I pretty much match him fishing Gulp.

Mike


----------



## Bprice1031

Two more days till the weekend!


----------



## Bprice1031

Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 495709
> 
> My new alfalfa seeding at 1:30 this afternoon.


Hey Moo are you and the boys going to be going out there to taking care of those deer?


----------



## Moo Juice

We're going to have to. We lost our good hunting ground.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. With retirement there comes choices. Today I chose to sleep in. It’s hump day for the working class. Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## $diesel$

Saugeyefisher said:


> The surf had been very good to me as far as numbers. But the sound where I usually catch BIG crappie has been dead. Only a couple jumbo gills,an one nice largemouth.
> I've got dozens of small pompano and sheepshead. And 5 small puppy drum and a few whiting. The puppy drum are fun. Actually they all are. I have really lightened up my grear this year an it has paid off big time. I'm up to about 40 fish total in a 6 hours of fishing time but haven't seen one other fish caught by other fisherman using big bulky gear and trying to cast out in the surf to far. Everything for me is coming in between the beach and 1st sandbar. Just flipping it out. I would love to catch a small shark. So I cut up some pampono for cut bait. But so far it has only resulted in a drum and a few good bites. The drum was cool though my first one with 4 spots on the tail.
> I don't like taking my phone to the beach so only a few pics.
> I really wish I could get on these dinner plate gills with some numbers. I've only caught 3 so far but they are all 10"+. And fight like no tomorrow in these large body's of water. I've hit a few bait stores looking for wax worms. One guy was clueless. And than the next bait store I checked laughed at me and she said "good luck even finding a bait store around here that know what they are". Wish I was down here longer with more panfish style stuff. I have a feeling NO ONE around here fished for them. Or even realize the size they are being it's brackish water. Idk. I'd be all over them,lol.
> View attachment 495713
> View attachment 495714
> View attachment 495715
> View attachment 495716
> 
> Obx NC


Those are some DANDY gills, saugeyefisher!
Where abouts you catch n them critters?


----------



## TimberTall

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 495720


The news is telling people in Florida to fill their washers with water—-so they can use to flush toilet after Ian hits…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all from foggy WV. I'm going to mow after things dry up. I love this meme.


----------



## Lazy 8

TimberTall said:


> The news is telling people in Florida to fill their washers with water—-so they can use to flush toilet after Ian hits…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ian is headed towards Tampa as a Cat 4 with wind speeds of 155 mph. Might become a Cat 5 storm. I used to live in Pinellas Co. Governor said, if you haven't evacuated by now, hunker down. Where I lived it was about a 15 minute drive to the Gulf. I would of never had to evacuate if I didn't want to because I was a whooping 30 some feet above sea level.


----------



## fasteddy

If the water gets above the bowl no reason to aim or flush


----------



## Saugeyefisher

$diesel$ said:


> Those are some DANDY gills, saugeyefisher!
> Where abouts you catch n them critters?


Currituck sound. In a little harbor off the sound. I guess way back when it used to be the spot for lm bass fishing. I think 40's/50's. But some natural event happened(prob hurricane) causing more salt water to be pushed into the mostly freshwater brackish sound ending up in a huge decline in numbers of bass. I guess it's slowly making a comeback,but still has a ways to go. 
Now if you ask any bait store owner how the fishing is in the sound the laugh and tell you to keep driving south to the next sound. 
Ive only talked to one local that has admitted to catching big crappie in his his canal on year but that was it. I've caught big crappie a few years in a row but none yet this year. Tomorrow I'm going to give it another solid attempt. The wind is getting to be a pain in the surf so unless I wanna drive south it's my only option. Might toss some bass baits too. I've seen quite a few big boils but have only caught one casting to them it was a chunky bass. So maybe some bigger bass baits or top water will work. Will see ..


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only Thursday morning but it’s one day closer to Friday then I’ll be off for a bit


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday if I can find some. I think west carrolton has city wide today. Sat in stand last night and only had two does and a button buck walk past. Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Jim white

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday if I can find some. I think west carrolton has city wide today. Sat in stand last night and only had two does and a button buck walk past. Enjoy your day
> View attachment 495801


Hey a fixer upper 🤪


----------



## Hatchetman

TimberTall said:


> The news is telling people in Florida to fill their washers with water—-so they can use to flush toilet after Ian hits…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My brother, "Reel em In" on here, just txt me and said he and his wife are heading back to their mobile in Seminole, across the bay from Tampa, there is no damage in their park and electric is on so good news for them. They stayed in a hotel the last two days....


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> My brother, "Reel em In" on here, just txt me and said he and his wife are heading back to their mobile in Seminole, across the bay from Tampa, there is no damage in their park and electric is on so good news for them. They stayed in a hotel the last two days....


Good morning y'all. I lived about 20 minutes from Lake Seminole and fished it frequently. Lot's of gators and bass.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Friday. Heading to Ft Recovery trader days this morning. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for me Carmen got her bonus money last night and she sent me 2000$ And told me to just have fun with it 🤣more fishing stuff for me


----------



## Bprice1031

Happy Friday!


----------



## Moo Juice

Can't beat that deal. Everyone, make sure you wave to MM on his way to Ft. Recovery. You'll know him when you see him.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning yawl. I get to have pre-cancer cells frozen off my scalp today with nitrogen. Getting old ain't fer sissies.


----------



## fasteddy

Yeah lazy8, every time I see that guy I get the treatment somewhere on my head. Let's just be glad he doesn't take the knife to it.

Saw him 2 weeks ago, after the head treatment he took a sample off my back, biopsy came back cancerous, he said will wait 4 to 6 weeks, let it heal and then do some procedure on it (oh joy and fun, ha,ha,ha). Other time it was on my chest and they just (ha,ha again) took a knife and carved it out(fun,fun,fun). Dam near ripped the armrests off the chair and had to breathe in and out of a paper bag. Didn't hurt, just scared.

At least they ain't ruining my handsome mug, yet. Get a plastic surgeon if they start carving on our face.(I think, haven't been down that road yet)


----------



## Moo Juice

Hey Lazy, if you want to save a few bucks, I got a fresh tank of nitrogen a couple days ago. Got the experience to go with it, too. Back in the college days, one of my fellow students was complaining about his warts on his hands one night. So, we drove out to the school dairy and helped ourselves to some of the nitrogen in the semen tank. Froze those warts right off. Course, his finger didn't look too hot for a few weeks but he didn't lose it and those warts never did come back so we considered it a successful operation. None of us ended up in dermatology though.


----------



## M R DUCKS

3 away.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy is tied up


----------



## M R DUCKS

Got it!.?


----------



## Moo Juice

Ha


----------



## Moo Juice

Dang it!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 495839


I'd take my chances on public land over that fee.


----------



## MagicMarker

Check the numbers out on this. ( hunters killed or wounded)


----------



## Lazy 8

fasteddy said:


> Yeah lazy8, every time I see that guy I get the treatment somewhere on my head. Let's just be glad he doesn't take the knife to it.
> 
> Saw him 2 weeks ago, after the head treatment he took a sample off my back, biopsy came back cancerous, he said will wait 4 to 6 weeks, let it heal and then do some procedure on it (oh joy and fun, ha,ha,ha). Other time it was on my chest and they just (ha,ha again) took a knife and carved it out(fun,fun,fun). Dam near ripped the armrests off the chair and had to breathe in and out of a paper bag. Didn't hurt, just scared.
> 
> At least they ain't ruining my handsome mug, yet. Get a plastic surgeon if they start carving on our face.(I think, haven't been down that road yet)


I'm guessing you'll get the Mohs procedure. I've had it twice on my scalp due to squamous cell carcinoma. They remove what they think is enough and send you out to the waiting area while they do the lab work in house. If they didn't get enough, back in you go while they remove some more. They're trying for clear margins.
Here's a pic of my last procedure.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 495852
> 
> Hey Lazy, if you want to save a few bucks, I got a fresh tank of nitrogen a couple days ago. Got the experience to go with it, too. Back in the college days, one of my fellow students was complaining about his warts on his hands one night. So, we drove out to the school dairy and helped ourselves to some of the nitrogen in the semen tank. Froze those warts right off. Course, his finger didn't look too hot for a few weeks but he didn't lose it and those warts never did come back so we considered it a successful operation. None of us ended up in dermatology though.


Yea, uh, hmm, I think I'll stick to my dermatologist. But good for you all. I spent too much time in the sun as a young Lazy. We thought sunscreen was a shade tree.


----------



## fasteddy

Oh my, thanks lazy8. Gotta go positive and be glad they got us early. Life certainly is an adventure.


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Lazy is tied up


Yes I wuz. Good for you Mr. Duckie!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day for me Carmen got her bonus money last night and she sent me 2000$ And told me to just have fun with it 🤣more fishing stuff for me


Good deal, its great when 2 people work...Ya know I never spent 2 k on fishing gear, yes I have more than 2 k worth.....but it took years...Just what does it feel like to take a grand or 2 and buy anything ya want....bet its nice,,,,,Love ya brother Rob


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm guessing you'll get the Mohs procedure. I've had it twice on my scalp due to squamous cell carcinoma. They remove what they think is enough and send you out to the waiting area while they do the lab work in house. If they didn't get enough, back in you go while they remove some more. They're trying for clear margins.
> Here's a pic of my last procedure.
> View attachment 495873


Had mhos on my nose 10 years ago. after 4 cuttings they got it all. they patched it up and said come back tomorrow for your plastic surgery. We stopped on the way home from cinci at a place called tickets in fairborn, went to the bathroom and pulled the gauze off.....i could see my teeth ...through my upper lip....went out and showed my wife....i ate 2 dinners that night


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Had mhos on my nose 10 years ago. after 4 cuttings they got it all. they patched it up and said come back tomorrow for your plastic surgery. We stopped on the way home from cinci at a place called tickets in fairborn, went to the bathroom and pulled the gauze off.....i could see my teeth ...through my upper lip....went out and showed my wife....i ate 2 dinners that night


Dang!!! You're a tough ol bird!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Well Mr Ian tried ruining our stay in obx today dumping a bunch of wind and rain on us for about 18 hours straight. Was pouring when I woke up and. Just now getting a break but looks like will get another band tonight before the sun comes up. It made for a longer day,but I don't mind that here. Just spent more time in the hot tub and movie room. Took the boys to the arcade,my daughter to get a henna tattoo. There are a couple 5 yr olds and a 3 yr old running around constantly entertaining us. And taught my son a little bit about pool. He is to bad considering my the last person to be teaching him. I suck at it. 
Glad we stuck it out! The forecast is calling for great weather tomorrow so hopefully the ocean calms down by morning so I can get in a few more hours fishing! Got my bait and rods all ready just in case. And if not oh well. I do miss my dog. More than I'd ever imagine!! But he's in good hands. 
Works gonna suck Tuesday but man my kids are building memory's with family that will last a couple lifetimes I imagine!


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Good deal, its great when 2 people work...Ya know I never spent 2 k on fishing gear, yes I have more than 2 k worth.....but it took years...Just what does it feel like to take a grand or 2 and buy anything ya want....bet its nice,,,,,Love ya brother Rob


It feels great 😜just saying


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice windy morning but it’s still Saturday 😃


----------



## Moo Juice

It's a great morning! When life deals you lemons, you make lemonade. When a kind person gives you paw paws, you make pudding.








Breakfast of champions, my friends!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Going to an auction today. Saw this yesterday growing on a stump next to the sawmill. What is it? It popped up real quick







. Get out and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Going to an auction today. Saw this yesterday growing on a stump next to the sawmill. What is it? It popped up real quick
> View attachment 495890
> . Get out and enjoy your weekend.


Yellow fungus? Grows on oak.


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Going to an auction today. Saw this yesterday growing on a stump next to the sawmill. What is it? It popped up real quick
> View attachment 495890
> . Get out and enjoy your weekend.


Tom, took a dump and his brains come out 🤣


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fungus among us Rob ate creamed corn last night?


----------



## mrb1




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Going to an auction today. Saw this yesterday growing on a stump next to the sawmill. What is it? It popped up real quick
> View attachment 495890
> . Get out and enjoy your weekend.


Somebody threw up their scrambled eggs?
Good morning y'all. Happy October 1st.


----------



## Lazy 8

fasteddy said:


> Oh my, thanks lazy8. Gotta go positive and be glad they got us early. Life certainly is an adventure.


Part of me is headed to a lab somewhere in Columbus after my doc took a scrape off of a place on my chest yesterday. Another biopsy.
He said, I don't like the looks of that. Last time a doc said that to me I ended up having chemo and radiation. 
Getting old is bittersweet. Kinda like your MIL driving over the cliff in your brand new Corvette.


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Part of me is headed to a lab somewhere in Columbus after my doc took a scrape off of a place on my chest yesterday. Another biopsy.
> He said, I don't like the looks of that. Last time a doc said that to me I ended up having chemo and radiation.
> Getting old is bittersweet. Kinda like your MIL driving over the cliff in your brand new Corvette.


We'll be praying for good test results. Keep in mind, they like to be "overcautious." It keeps the money flowing.


----------



## Moo Juice

Moo Juice said:


> We'll be praying for good test results. Keep in mind, they like to be "overcautious." It keeps the money flowing.


Case in point, I also saw the doc this week. He wanted me to do 6 weeks of physical therapy on my neck so insurance would approve another MRI. Told him no thanks. Ain't got time to screw around for 6 weeks. Advils still cheap.


----------



## fasteddy

Sorry lazy8, I had to laugh at what the doctor said to you, but I'm in the comfort of my house and he wasn't talking to me. Hope it is just a big freckle. Like moo said, very profitable business. Hang in there, we're not done with you yet.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Here's a pic of the horse pasture yesterday evening. Regardless of zooming in,
> View attachment 495117
> 
> there were 10 of them. Pics never does anything justice.
> View attachment 495116


Don't look like horses to 
me?


----------



## Lazy 8

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Don't look like horses to
> me?


We call that one to the left of the burn pile, ol Nellie.


----------



## Lazy 8

fasteddy said:


> Sorry lazy8, I had to laugh at what the doctor said to you, but I'm in the comfort of my house and he wasn't talking to me. Hope it is just a big freckle. Like moo said, very profitable business. Hang in there, we're not done with you yet.


Thanks Eddy. I've been in this boat too many times. He said I might not hear anything for 10 days.


----------



## $diesel$

You got this, Lazy. Hang in there, bro, prayers coming.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy the rest of your weekend. Was gonna sit in stand this morning but overslept again. Might try again tonight. 😀


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> You got this, Lazy. Hang in there, bro, prayers coming.


Thanks brother. I have a feeling these "suspect" places are going to become more frequent. I had plenty of sunburns as a young Lazy.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeyefisher

13 hours apart,and just 300 yards away from each other.















There are spots/houses further south on Hatteras where the island narrows 
this can be seen from one location,or the balcony of your house.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good Monday morning I know that my weekend was better than them guy had Walleye tournament.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good Monday to you all.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. We’re doing some logging today. Buddy has a bunch of big poplar trees in his woods and we’re going to cut a few on halves. He’s got a couple building projects he wants to do. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Loving this cooler weather.


----------



## fasteddy

MM, you don't mess around, that's big time stuff. I've seen your posts in the past and was impressed with the speed and craftsmanship that you build with. Way to go. You guys got some talent and stamina.


----------



## MagicMarker

Poplar logs we cut today. Got two loads hauled today one left for tomorrow


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

Those look like some nice, straight logs!


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Poplar logs


Sure are nice n straight, that pile would make a bunch of nice decoys.
Good luck with your project.


----------



## Bprice1031

It is Tuesday and it is another day of work. All you retired people should be out enjoying the day. Have a good one.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Will get the last of the logs hauled this morning. Then on to the sale barn. Get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Woke up to 40 degrees but no frost yet. Calling for it Fri and Sat.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it’s been a hard day for working guys but all you retired guys are most likely just getting up for the day


----------



## MagicMarker

Found a topper on Craig’s list this afternoon


----------



## Jim white

MagicMarker said:


> Found a topper on Craig’s list this afternoon
> View attachment 496170


 Perfect match 👌


----------



## Lazy 8

Yes it is. Looks like it came from the factory.


----------



## fastwater

Good looking truck MM


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s time for me to start heading to work I hope you all have a great day


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s hump day for the weekend warriors. It’s a good day to start a new project but not sure yet what it’s gonna be.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s hump day for the weekend warriors. It’s a good day to start a new project but not sure yet what it’s gonna be.


I saw your post. You can't possibly be board. Perhaps we can come up with some poplar suggestions for things you can do. I suppose it's been long enough that you already fell into something to do. I'll keep grappling with ideas though. I'm out of logging puns so I guess I'll leave now. Sorry.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning yawl. Low 70's today and tomorrow. Then highs in the 50's.


----------



## Jim white

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s hump day for the weekend warriors. It’s a good day to start a new project but not sure yet what it’s gonna be.


New project lol I'm going to mow the yard lol have a great day people 😄


----------



## M R DUCKS

I ‘m worn out….


----------



## MagicMarker

This is the way we do it


----------



## Bprice1031

It is now Thursday as a reminder to all you retirees. All us working folks already knew we had to go to work today.


----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentlemen, make it a good one because it's fix'n to get colder tomorrow.








I'll be watching my back this morning as apparently, I'm wading amongst 70 potential assassin's.😟


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday for this retired guy. Get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Morning gentlemen, make it a good one because it's fix'n to get colder tomorrow.
> View attachment 496248
> 
> I'll be watching my back this morning as apparently, I'm wading amongst 70 potential assassin's.😟


Good morning y'all. Yea Moo, but those are some tasty assassins.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I was at the hospital all last night she is really sick and when I got her home and started off to work they called her to come back to have some more testing done. So I told my boss that I have to go and we just got home so now I’m going to bed for a little bit then up to take care of are dogs


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I was at the hospital all last night she is really sick and when I got her home and started off to work they called her to come back to have some more testing done. So I told my boss that I have to go and we just got home so now I’m going to bed for a little bit then up to take care of are dogs


We'll be praying for her.


----------



## MagicMarker

She doing any better?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

They gave her a drip of antibiotics she is feeling a lot better but I still don’t know what’s wrong with her


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> They gave her a drip of antibiotics she is feeling a lot better but I still don’t know what’s wrong with her


Just catching wind of Carman feeling bad. Will be hoping and praying for her.


----------



## 1basshunter

Her test are back and she got some kind a bacteria infection from bird poop she said she was scraping some off her car window and somehow must have breathe some in using a scraper and not wetting it down first.


----------



## fastwater

Sure glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Moo Juice

That, or she started buying Sam and Ella's mayonnaise. Better stick with miracle whip.


----------



## fasteddy

So glad to hear they found out what was causing her illness, and started the cure, that was quick. Somebody described the problem perfectly and the doctor did the proper tests to get that result.
How susceptible the human body is to illnesses, and most times our immune system kicks in and cures us, and when it doesn't, oh boy, we have to depend on the health care system.

Great to hear good news.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I was at the hospital all last night she is really sick and when I got her home and started off to work they called her to come back to have some more testing done. So I told my boss that I have to go and we just got home so now I’m going to bed for a little bit then up to take care of are dogs


Hope she's 👍


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hope she's 👍


Yes! Gotta take care of the Boss.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning all. BH hope the wife is feeling better. It's Friday and I'm at work already.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Hey this is my day off (again). Get out and enjoy your day. Guy that’s not to bright stopped and bought a basket of wood yesterday. Drove his car. We filled his whole inside including the passenger seat


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s going to be an easy Friday we are not going to get into anything hard at all today


----------



## Moo Juice

You shouldn't say things like that BH. That'll get you a blown waterline at 10 till quitting time. Glad the little Mrs. is feeling better. MM, nice to finally meet you yesterday, thanks for the wood.😂 So my soon to be 18 year old went out and got lit last night.








He wanted to do something actually productive with his pulling tractor so I have him chisel plowing for wheat. I'd say he's got a pretty good fire in the furnace.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. BH, I hope Carman is feeling better today. Somebody's got to keep you in line.


----------



## Moo Juice

Congratulations all you Columbus residents! I see you rank first in the nation in cursing. Potty mouths.


----------



## fastwater

Moo Juice said:


> Congratulations all you Columbus residents! I see you rank first in the nation in cursing. Potty mouths.


Don't know who does these kind of surveys but they really need to get a legit job.


----------



## Moo Juice

fastwater said:


> Don't know who does these kind of surveys but they really need to get a real job.


Sounds like something a large University would come up with. Hmmm...... Wonder where one of those is? Hey, at least we can brag we're not just number one in football.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Congratulations all you Columbus residents! I see you rank first in the nation in cursing. Potty mouths.


Well they didn't make it to number one because of me. 


fastwater said:


> Don't know who does these kind of surveys but they really need to get a real job.


I don't know but we're all prolly funding it.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## mrb1




----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## Lazy 8

Good


----------



## Lazy 8

evening


----------



## Lazy 8

my


----------



## Lazy 8

fellow


----------



## Lazy 8

comrades


----------



## Lazy 8

many thanks to..


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Get out and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. I think today might be Saturday. I over did it yesterday and now I'm laying here with the heating pad strapped to my back. I emptied out the firewood holder, sanded and painted it with oil based flat black. Going to get another load of firewood. Best deal I can find is $60 bucks for sized/ seasoned/split white and red oak. 8' bed tossed in.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Get out and enjoy your weekend.
> View attachment 496347


Many years ago a fella in Hocking county that had property right along 33 just passed the rest area used to paint big orange x's on the side of his donkey that roamed his pastures a couple weeks ahead of gun season Used to see the donkey often as I traveled down there every year to deer hunt.



Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning everybody. I think today might be Saturday. I over did it yesterday and now I'm laying here with the heating pad strapped to my back. I emptied out the firewood holder, sanded and painted it with oil based flat black. Going to get another load of firewood. *Best deal I can find is $60 bucks for sized/ seasoned/split white and red oak. 8' bed tossed in.*


Prolly measure out to about a face chord. Delivered...Not really a bad price for seasoned oak...


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Congratulations all you Columbus residents! I see you rank first in the nation in cursing. Potty mouths.


I’m doing my part


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen Carman is doing great today As a matter fact she actually went fishing with me this morning. No monsters but we did catch a bunch of keepers !!! I was using the new Z man Willow leaf chatter bait doing the lift and drop Carmen was using a vibe


----------



## 1basshunter

Go bucks


----------



## crappie4me

looks like carman has got the remote in her hand..i know what that's like


----------



## 1basshunter

crappie4me said:


> looks like carman has got the remote in her hand..i know what that's like


It a hard seltzer


----------



## Lazy 8

Prolly measure out to about a face chord. Delivered...Not really a bad price for seasoned oak...
[/QUOTE]
Thanks Fastie!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 496367
> Go bucks


Is that a hedgehog crawling on the floor under your heiney?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Prolly measure out to about a face chord. Delivered...Not really a bad price for seasoned oak...


Thanks Fastie!
[/QUOTE]

Welcome...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. A little frosty again this morning. Get out and enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker

Saw Moo Juice moving his dozer


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Is that a hedgehog crawling on the floor under your heiney?


Yes it is Ranger toy


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s all most time for church today then Carmen and I are off to help out Allison move to her new apartment. That’s closer to are Westerville house.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good mid day y'all. Life is good in sunny but chilly WV. Here's a pic of our firewood holder that I sanded down and painted with flat black oil base. I'm going to give it a second coat.


----------



## bobk

Tonight’s moon should be even better. May have to get a real camera out. The phone sucks for such shots. Hunters Full Moon.


----------



## crappiedude

bobk said:


> Tonight’s moon should be even better.


It's been so bright the last few nights I can see deer coming into the yard to feed on acorns along the house long after the sun goes down and the moon is the only light source we have.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

tonight at 1945:


----------



## garhtr

crappiedude said:


> It's been so bright the last few nights


 Any big bucks ???
I been watching the raccoons eat the spilled bird seed around our feeders.
I thought the birds were eating a lot but the mask bandits have learned to rock the pole to shake the seed out, they take turns running up the pole as far as they can then feasting on the seeds that fall, pretty clever.
Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## fasteddy

Ol'whiskers, great shots. Thanks, you too bobk, and crappie dude.
I'll be up all night wanting to get a
"MOONTAN" !!!!!!


----------



## crappiedude

garhtr said:


> Any big bucks ???


Nope, no little bucks either.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Tonight’s moon should be even better. May have to get a real camera out. The phone sucks for such shots. Hunters Full Moon.
> View attachment 496424


Thanks Roberto.


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> Any big bucks ???
> I been watching the raccoons eat the spilled bird seed around our feeders.
> I thought the birds were eating a lot but the mask bandits have learned to rock the pole to shake the seed out, they take turns running up the pole as far as they can then feasting on the seeds that fall, pretty clever.
> Good luck and enjoy!


We've got raccoons, possums and skunks foraging under our feeders at night. I wouldn't mind so much if they didn't do all that digging for grubs.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice Monday morning if you can call a Monday good


----------



## MagicMarker

Every day is good for us retired guys. If you keep catching those Saugeyes I might have to run back over there. Anyway we’re getting the trailer ready to head to Kentucky next weekend for early muzzleloader season. Every one else Make it a nice day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## $diesel$

bobk said:


> Tonight’s moon should be even better. May have to get a real camera out. The phone sucks for such shots. Hunters Full Moon.
> View attachment 496424


Great pic, bob and looks like a wonderful spot


----------



## $diesel$

garhtr said:


> Any big bucks ???
> I been watching the raccoons eat the spilled bird seed around our feeders.
> I thought the birds were eating a lot but the mask bandits have learned to rock the pole to shake the seed out, they take turns running up the pole as far as they can then feasting on the seeds that fall, pretty clever.
> Good luck and enjoy!


 Sounds like ya gotta go to a dog shocker set up, garhtr.
Wrap some around you feeder post and put the rest a half inch down in your grass where their dig n, that otta stop'm


----------



## bobk

crappiedude said:


> It's been so bright the last few nights I can see deer coming into the yard to feed on acorns along the house long after the sun goes down and the moon is the only light source we have.


Sounds like a great view to have.


----------



## bobk

$diesel$ said:


> Great pic, bob and looks like a wonderful spot


Thanks!


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Nice pics Bob.
BH, this is for you...


----------



## crappiedude

Great pics Bob, that moon is real treat to see. I love this time of year.


----------



## mrb1

I knew it! Somebody been sneaking drinks outta my beer when I wasn't looking. Take a break from mowing and come in to find this  No wonder the trash can seems to be filling up faster than normal.


----------



## garhtr

$diesel$ said:


> Sounds like ya gotta go to a dog shocker set up, garhtr.


Can't do my friends that way 








I'm predicting a cold winter, look at the winter weight M.O has already put on.








Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Can't do my friends that way
> View attachment 496529
> 
> I'm predicting a cold winter, look at the winter weight M.O has already put on.
> View attachment 496531
> 
> Good luck and enjoy!


Poor things are starving to death.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only Tuesday but it’s not a Monday morning


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Tuesday, Saturday, what difference does it make. 😀. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I'm loving the fall.


----------



## $diesel$

garhtr said:


> Can't do my friends that way
> View attachment 496529
> 
> I'm predicting a cold winter, look at the winter weight M.O has already put on.
> View attachment 496531
> 
> Good luck and enjoy!


I completely understand, brother


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s hump day for the working class and it’s a nice slow Saturday morning for you to old to work


----------



## Bprice1031

I feel your pain BH. I have to sit through a 5 hour meeting today..................................


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sounds like we might get some rain tonight. We need a little. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## bobk

Howdy all. It’s heating pad hump day for a while this morning. Didn’t have it in me yesterday to pound the last couple t posts. Those suck going through gravel and clay.
The other pile is easily twice as big.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Sounds like we might get some rain tonight. We need a little. Get out and enjoy your day
> View attachment 496590


Me


----------



## Moo Juice

bobk said:


> Me


X2.


----------



## Lazy 8

Preparedness...has been achieved!


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 496591


Thanks MM! That's my boy!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning yawl. Bob, I'm in the same heating pad boat with you. Mine's an everyday ritual with scoliosis. The older I get, the worse it gets.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning yawl. Bob, I'm in the same heating pad boat with you. Mine's an everyday ritual with scoliosis. The older I get, the worse it gets.


It sure is harder the older ya get.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> It sure is harder the older ya get.


I can't walk upright for awhile. I have to get on the heating pad and do stretches for around an hour. Being a carpenter for all those years didn't help none. But I'm alive and somewhat kicking.


----------



## Bprice1031

Happy Thursday!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to some garage sales today in ST’s neighborhood. Huber Heights has them this week. Heading to Kentucky in the morning for early muzzleloader season this weekend. Get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> Heading to Kentucky in the morning for early muzzleloader season this weekend


Good luck MM, looks like the weather is gonna be pretty good.
Enjoy !


----------



## Hatchetman

bobk said:


> Howdy all. It’s heating pad hump day for a while this morning. Didn’t have it in me yesterday to pound the last couple t posts. Those suck going through gravel and clay.
> The other pile is easily twice as big.
> View attachment 496589



Looks like about 3 or so cords in that front row Bob. Lotsa work there....


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 496641


Those Fords are some hot trucks!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Just had some light rain here. Here ya go BH...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen, it was a busy Thursday. And I hate working on Thursdays he’ll I hate working every day.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen, it was a busy Thursday. And I hate working on Thursdays he’ll I hate working every day.


Having said that I heard us retirees are going to get an 8.7% increase next year. I think I speak for us all when I say, muchas gracias to all of you still working. Thanks!


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Having said that I heard us retirees are going to get an 8.7% increase next year. I think I speak for us all when I say, muchas gracias to all of you still working. Thanks!


 You’re welcome us working guys will probably only get a 2 to 3% increase in pay that sounds fair enough😂


----------



## 1basshunter

Good Friday morning gentlemen I’m going fishing today with bluegrasser after work the I’ll be fishing Saturday morning


----------



## fastwater

Hope you guys put the smack down on em BH.


----------



## Bprice1031

Go get em' BH. Morning to everybody.


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey Lazy did you enjoy that game last night?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> You’re welcome us working guys will probably only get a 2 to 3% increase in pay that sounds fair enough😂


That's what I got for years and years and...


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey Lazy did you enjoy that game last night?


Yes....I....did. The Mountaineers looked real good! Thanks Bprice.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Our weather forecast this morning said to lookout for lake effect flurries off Erie next Mon, Tues and Wed. You boys better start sharpening your ice augers.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. We’re on the road to Kentucky this morning. We’re downsizing this year. Just taking the enclosed trailer with four bunks and a heater to sleep in and the four wheelers. The old deer camp was getting old and harder to transport.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. We’re on the road to Kentucky this morning. We’re downsizing this year. Just taking the enclosed trailer with four bunks and a heater to sleep in and the four wheelers. The old deer camp was getting old and harder to transport.
> View attachment 496700


Good luck and safe travels.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good luck to MM and his hunting party this weekend.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Good luck and safe travels.


Bob, you just turned the 1600th page on this thread about nothing. 
MM, here's hoping everybody bags a deer.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good Saturday morning to all. I will be working half a day today and hopefully returning home and retiring by noon to watch Penn State beat that team up north. If I still feel frisky after that game I might ask the wife if she wants to go try and do some afternoon fishing.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys from Kentucky this morning. I’m looking for a brown deer. We ran the trails yesterday, not seeing many acorns. Couple scrapes and rubs. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Bprice1031

Nice looking camp you have going there MM. Are you hunting and camping on public land down there?


----------



## MagicMarker

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice looking camp you have going there MM. Are you hunting and camping on public land down there?


Camping on private with hunting half and half private and public


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Hatchetman

Sorry I


----------



## Hatchetman

couldn't wait


----------



## Hatchetman

for someone


----------



## Hatchetman

else to


----------



## Moo Juice

For what?


----------



## Hatchetman

get this


----------



## Hatchetman

one because


----------



## Moo Juice

What?


----------



## Hatchetman

I have


----------



## Moo Juice

Are?


----------



## Hatchetman

to go to


----------



## Moo Juice

You?


----------



## Hatchetman

work in


----------



## Moo Juice

Dang!


----------



## Hatchetman

a couple hours....Snuck it past ya Moo Juice....


----------



## fastwater

You got em HM.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> a couple hours....Snuck it past ya Moo Juice....


Good morning y'all. Nice score on the 32,000 Hatchetman. Moo, you were just one off.


----------



## Moo Juice

I'm always "one off."😂


----------



## M R DUCKS

I saw it at 11 out, couldn’t count that high, was gonna tell Lazy that the alarm was going off…
then the snipe showed up….


----------



## garhtr

MagicMarker said:


> hunting half and half private and public


Much pressure on the public and any shots ?
Good luck
Sure looks like a good time.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys from Kentucky this morning. I’m looking for a brown deer. We ran the trails yesterday, not seeing many acorns. Couple scrapes and rubs. Good luck to anyone else out
> View attachment 496745
> View attachment 496746


Good looking tow vehicle. If you had anything besides a Chevy, you be setup somewhere along the highway about 100 miles north.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good looking tow vehicle. If you had anything besides a Chevy, you be setup somewhere along the highway about 100 miles north.


I've been to MM's place.
He believes in nothing but the best equipment.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Good looking tow vehicle. If you had anything besides a Chevy, you be setup somewhere along the highway about 100 miles north.


Son has a blue one I have two red ones 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

garhtr said:


> Much pressure on the public and any shots ?
> Good luck
> Sure looks like a good time.


Haven’t seen a deer or heard a shot anywhere yet


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Son has a blue one I have two red ones 😀


Big red and little red


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen fishing was ok today could have been better but I lost 2 today 😡 ended up getting 3 just keepers size using a v rod vibe casting it out and slow reeling in back


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sitting, watching the pipeline on top this morning. Son saw a doe and two fawns yesterday. Only ones seen so far. It gets better for high power rifle season when leaves are off and rut is going on. Headed home this afternoon


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## fastwater

Mornin all.
Safe travels MM.
Have another date with the wood pile here in an hour or so...tis the season.


----------



## Bprice1031

It's looking to be a good one today. Enjoy it.


----------



## MagicMarker

Son has a doe down


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, church today and then I’ll be working on the preparation for the new seawall deck for the lake house today. Man is that going to be a hard job!!!!!! Carmen said that she would help but she not even going to be working on that😝 she is a very smart doctor 👩‍⚕️ but she has zero experience in Carpentry work or fabrication.


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Son has a doe down
> View attachment 496813


Good times plus meat in the freezer...can't beat that.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, church today and then I’ll be working on the preparation for the new seawall deck for the lake house today. Man is that going to be a hard job!!!!!! Carmen said that she would help but she not even going to be working on that😝 she is a very smart doctor 👩‍⚕️ but she has zero experience in Carpentry work or fabrication.


Tell her she can help on your job If'n you can go to work with her and help with hers.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. They say we could have some slow, white rain on Tuesday.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Good Sunday morning y'all. They say we could have some slow, white rain on Tuesday.


Then back up in the 70's week after next...only in Ohio 
Sure doesn't go well with Mr Arthritis


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> Then back up in the 70's week after next...only in Ohio
> Sure doesn't go well with Mr Arthritis


I'm dreading the cold only because of that. Used to be my favorite time of year. Now my most painful lol.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm dreading the cold only because of that. Used to be my favorite time of year. Now my most painful lol.


...and it doesn't get any better the older you get.
The actual up and down changing from warm to cold is what gets to me the most. Once it gets cold and stays that way...still gonna ache but Mr Arthur is a bit easier to deal with. Same way in the spring going from cold to warm.
Like many here...one thing ive learned...back is gonna hurt every day whether I'm sitting or up getting busy. More If'n I'm sitting or stationary for longer periods of time. May as well stay up and busy.
Like dad used to say "gettin old ain't for sissy's"


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> ...and it doesn't get any better the older you get.
> The actual up and down changing from warm to cold is what gets to me the most. Once it gets cold and stays that way...still gonna ache but Mr Arthur is a bit easier to deal with. Same way in the spring going from cold to warm.
> Like many here...one thing ive learned...back is gonna hurt every day whether I'm sitting or up getting busy. More If'n I'm sitting or stationary for longer periods of time. May as well stay up and busy.
> Like dad used to say "gettin old ain't for sissy's"


I can't attribute mine to old age yet, RA. 
But even with RA, it's very important,imo to keep it moving. Was having flare ups that made me feel like a 90 yr old with the flu at 30. 
Once the cold sets in my hands bother me the most. Followed by my shoulders. Fishing and baseball don't help. Lol but do help. It's weird! Definitely learn to just live with pain and stiffness. 
Thank the good Lord for smart doctors and medical advancements. Because it has literally saved my quality of life! Just took a while to figure it all out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I try not to complain about it much. Things can always be worse!! It forces me to keep my weight in check. It forces me to atleast attempt to get my 8 hrs a night,if I don't I feel it pain wise. Got a new hip out of the deal🙄🤣. Am still able to work hard and have fun. Forced me to look at life in a way better way than I used to. Coach and participate and enjoy my kids going through sports. 
Overall makes me tuffer I think too. Lol you know the whole what doesn't kill ya thing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ah crap. I felt purty good until I got cancer. I always thought that my back would feel better if I lost weight. It actually feels worse. 
I am getting somewhat stronger and I shouldn't complain but the older I get the more I hate cold weather. To think that me and the ol lady almost moved to Alaska. We chose FL instead. Talk about opposite ends of the universe.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> Ah crap. I felt purty good until I got cancer. I always thought that my back would feel better if I lost weight. It actually feels worse.
> I am getting somewhat stronger and I shouldn't complain but the older I get the more I hate cold weather. To think that me and the ol lady almost moved to Alaska. We chose FL instead. Talk about opposite ends of the universe.


You have every last right to complain!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a long Monday morning but it’s going to be a very entertaining day with all the bus administrators quitting and going to Groveport. And they are taking a lot of the bus drivers with them😂😂😂 plus the Intern superintendent that was making 1700 and change a day quit🤪🤪 I love it


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a long Monday morning but it’s going to be a very entertaining day with all the bus administrators quitting and going to Groveport. And they are taking a lot of the bus drivers with them😂😂😂 plus the Intern superintendent that was making 1700 and change a day quit🤪🤪 I love it


Lol huh, groveport? Our bussing finally got there crap together after being awful last year! Tell them they can stay where they're at,lololol ..


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back home today with some catching up to do along with cutting up a deer. Get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> You have every last right to complain!!!


Yea thanks, I try to stay upbeat. But right or wrong nobody wants to hear a complainer. Fact of life.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning you Derailers. Today is prep day.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol huh, groveport? Our bussing finally got there crap together after being awful last year! Tell them they can stay where they're at,lololol ..


Did you know your school system at Groveport bought our old buses for an outrageous amount of money. And the funny thing about it is the person that sold them to you is now going to be the bus administrator there Reynoldsburg blessing


----------



## $diesel$

I really feel for you guys. I blew my back out 17 years ago. I suffered pretty much the same as you, couldn't stand in line, couldn't lay flat, i still sleep in a recliner.
Well, for what ever reason, God saw fit to ease my pain last winter. Luck'aly, i'm feel'n better than i have in years. With 2 or 3 Tylenol in me, i'm playing some golf for the first time in 17 years.
Hang in there guys, ya just never know when some luck is gonna drop down on ya.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Did you know your school system at Groveport bought our old buses for an outrageous amount of money. And the funny thing about it is the person that sold them to you is now going to be the bus administrator there Reynoldsburg blessing


Nothing surprises me anymore with our local school systems 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> I really feel for you guys. I blew my back out 17 years ago. I suffered pretty much the same as you, couldn't stand in line, couldn't lay flat, i still sleep in a recliner.
> Well, for what ever reason, God saw fit to ease my pain last winter. Luck'aly, i'm feel'n better than i have in years. With 2 or 3 Tylenol in me, i'm playing some golf for the first time in 17 years.
> Hang in there guys, ya just never know when some luck is gonna drop down on ya.


Glad to hear that diesel. Good for you bro. Something did drop down on me but it wasn't luck. I think it's called Miralax. Would it be weird if I drug my TV to the bathroom?


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, heck, just when you think things couldn't get worse, my dermatologist office just called and said the knife biopsy he did on a place on my chest came back as squamous cell carcinoma....my old buddy. This'll make the 4th time. I'm tired of getting carved up.


----------



## Redheads

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, heck, just when you think things couldn't get worse, my dermatologist office just called and said the knife biopsy he did on a place on my chest came back as squamous cell carcinoma....my old buddy. This'll make the 4th time. I'm tired of getting carved up.


Stay strong .......you're one tuff mf'er in my mind !!!

Prayer sent


----------



## Lazy 8

Redheads said:


> Stay strong .......you're one tuff mf'er in my mind !!!
> 
> Prayer sent


Thanks RH. Right now that Miralax is tougher than me. 
Not eating today wasn't that hard on me. I'm still not that hungry and nothing tastes like it should. I remember joking with the nurses at the James and saying the first thing I'm going to get is a Papa John's pizza. I still haven't bought one. Don't even want one. It kinda sucs.


----------



## bobk

Hang in there UT. Keep up the fight!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only a Tuesday morning and I’m not at Lake Erie with a bottle of crown. Some of us have to still have to work 😡


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s only a Tuesday morning and I’m not at Lake Erie with a bottle of crown. Some of us have to still have to work 😡


Well, you'd need it cause you wouldn't be going out on the lake today. We feel for ya, BH. Seems you never get to enjoy yourself. Work, work, work.....😂


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Think I’ll go to the sale barn and then to an auction this afternoon. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Think I’ll go to the sale barn and then to an auction this afternoon. Get out and enjoy your day
> View attachment 496934


I'm heading to the sale barn myself. Ol' Bessy isn't cutting the mustard any more so ironically, mustard may just be in her future.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s only a Tuesday morning and I’m not at Lake Erie with a bottle of crown. Some of us have to still have to work 😡


I was going to go over to south bass and check on your house but it’s way to rough on the lake. 😁


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> I'm heading to the sale barn myself. Ol' Bessy isn't cutting the mustard any more so ironically, mustard may just be in her future.


Poor Bessy. Mustard on ribeyes?


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Hang in there UT. Keep up the fight!!


Thanks Bob. Heading to the Roto Rooter man real soon. They always give me a little supin, supin in the staging area to get you relaxed. Then in the procedure room comes the big stuff. I always look at the nurse right before I can't remember anything and say, sionara.
Oh, my doc always has classic rock playing in the background.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Mickey

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 496935


Wow! I hope the flying squirrels don't get into them. Then again, might just give them a few and see what happens.


----------



## Mickey

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks RH. Right now that Miralax is tougher than me.
> Not eating today wasn't that hard on me. I'm still not that hungry and nothing tastes like it should. I remember joking with the nurses at the James and saying the first thing I'm going to get is a Papa John's pizza. I still haven't bought one. Don't even want one. It kinda sucs.


Best of luck to you lazy. Glad you have kept your sense of humor going.


----------



## Moo Juice

bobk said:


> Poor Bessy. Mustard on ribeyes?


Afraid not. No Ribeyes in a cull cow. Oh, you could cut em out but you'd have a more pleasant culinary experience chewing on your work shoes. Culls make great burger though. Bout the only good cut on a cull is the tenderloin.


----------



## $diesel$

Like i've been say n, you got this, Lazy. 
I feel for ya, brother, having to go thru all this, but remember, the Lord doesn't give you more than you can carry. Prayers


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Like i've been say n, you got this, Lazy.
> I feel for ya, brother, having to go thru all this, but remember, the Lord doesn't give you more than you can carry. Prayers


Thanks Diesel and everybody. I made it thru with a clean bill of health. No polyps.
When they rolled me in the procedure room the nurse asked me if I was alright. I said yea, but I think I need a nap. She said no problem. I remember counting backwards from 10, 9, 8, gone, gone, gone...


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Think I’ll go to the sale barn and then to an auction this afternoon. Get out and enjoy your day
> View attachment 496934


A Chevy truck no doubt...


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Diesel and everybody. I made it thru with a clean bill of health. No polyps.
> When they rolled me in the procedure room the nurse asked me if I was alright. I said yea, but I think I need a nap. She said no problem. I remember counting backwards from 10, 9, 8, gone, gone, gone...
> [/QUOTE
> glad you’re test came out well,
> no wonder you can’t get any of the “hundred” milestone post….you keep counting like that…


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Diesel and everybody. I made it thru with a clean bill of health. No polyps.
> When they rolled me in the procedure room the nurse asked me if I was alright. I said yea, but I think I need a nap. She said no problem. I remember counting backwards from 10, 9, 8, gone, gone, gone...


I remember when I was at Grant for one of my back surgeries they ask me what music I wanted to hear. I told them Bruce Hornsby. They were all confused like they didn’t know what I was requesting. Don’t remember hearing any of it myself. The nurses told me later they really liked my choice in music. Glad they enjoyed what I missed. Night night juice is wicked.


----------



## mrb1

bobk said:


> The nurses told me later they really liked my choice in music. Glad they enjoyed what I missed. Night night juice is wicked.


For an MRI a few years back asked for Jimi's "Axis:Bold as Love". The girls attending were all under 40 probably. Heard the name, but never the music. Got a couple "cool" and "wow" from them


----------



## bobk

mrb1 said:


> For an MRI a few years back asked for Jimi's "Axis:Bold as Love". The girls attending were all under 40 probably. Heard the name, but never the music. Got a couple "cool" and "wow" from them


Dang youngsters


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

had a forty five minute session in mri in February, technician put in Dr Ralph Stanley for me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 497005


I’m NOT the one. Get your own dang beer😁


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I remember when I was at Grant for one of my back surgeries they ask me what music I wanted to hear. I told them Bruce Hornsby. They were all confused like they didn’t know what I was requesting. Don’t remember hearing any of it myself. The nurses told me later they really liked my choice in music. Glad they enjoyed what I missed. Night night juice is wicked.


Bruce Hornsby and the Range. Remember him well.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Bruce Hornsby and the Range. Remember him well.


He can smash some keyboards better than most.


----------



## $diesel$

Good tune, lazy. Never knew who did that one.


----------



## Moo Juice

I obviously need to switch medical facilities. I've never heard music during a procedure. Got an MRI tomorrow. We'll see if they offer any tunes.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> I obviously need to switch medical facilities. I've never heard music during a procedure. Got an MRI tomorrow. We'll see if they offer any tunes.


The only tunes you’ll get are cartoons


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice rainy day man I wish I was going fishing today but I’m going to work


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> The only tunes you’ll get are cartoons


As long as it's loony toons, I'll take em. None of this new garbage.


----------



## Bprice1031

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Diesel and everybody. I made it thru with a clean bill of health. No polyps.
> When they rolled me in the procedure room the nurse asked me if I was alright. I said yea, but I think I need a nap. She said no problem. I remember counting backwards from 10, 9, 8, gone, gone, gone...


Glad to hear the good news Lazy.



Moo Juice said:


> I obviously need to switch medical facilities. I've never heard music during a procedure. Got an MRI tomorrow. We'll see if they offer any tunes.


I've never been offered music either. Hope everything goes well for you Moo.



1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice rainy day man I wish I was going fishing today but I’m going to work


I feel you BH, I'm at work myself today and sometimes I wonder why we have to do this to ourselves?????? 

BTW happy Wednesday.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. The week is half over. If it wasn’t wet and chilly this morning ida went to the flea market. Anyway a guy made a large lumber order yesterday that we’re gonna have to get started on as soon as he drops a deposit off on. Get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

mrb1 said:


> For an MRI a few years back asked for Jimi's "Axis:Bold as Love". The girls attending were all under 40 probably. Heard the name, but never the music. Got a couple "cool" and "wow" from them


I'm going to request "radioactive" by the firm.😂


----------



## mrb1

Moo Juice said:


> I'm going to request "radioactive" by the firm.😂


  Good one. Saw them in Cincinnati '85. Figured it was the only chance to see Page live. With Paul Rodgers singing, was a great show.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> I obviously need to switch medical facilities. I've never heard music during a procedure. Got an MRI tomorrow. We'll see if they offer any tunes.


Doesn't hurt to ask? The techs at the James radiation dept. knew to put classic rock on for me. We'd play, name that group.
Hope you get good news.


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy Hump Day y'all. Mid 70's this weekend!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## crappie4me

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 497048


actually the flintstones and the other stones started about the same time


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Came home from work to find out both of my kids made what I guess is called "principal honor roll". I guess that's when you only have one B and the rest A's. Or all A's. 
If you knew my son than you would be like whaaaaaaaaaa????? The kid hates school! But the kid has some common sense and knows you have to do stuff you hate in life. Lmao plus he knows no baseball if his grades ain't good. We held him back a few years ago and it was the best thing we ever did for him. He started to young. But the ability to hold him back that one year has been a game changer! In every aspect! Including social skills, academic,and sports. He is currently in the 4th grade and killing it!
My daughter has always done great at school. It comes super easy to her and she is a social butterfly. She misses school to death after breaks. 
But this year was a big challenge for her starting school sports and being president of student council. She spends more time at school than I do at work most days. And it hasn't effected her grades at all! She is killing it in the 7th grade!


----------



## Moo Juice

We'll have to wait on the music in the MRI room. Hospital cancelled. Insurance won't pay. Oh well, I didn't have time for it anyway and like I said, Advils cheap.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> both of my kids made what I guess is called "principal honor roll"


Congratulations to the youngsters,  must be chips off the old block 
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> We'll have to wait on the music in the MRI room. Hospital cancelled. Insurance won't pay. Oh well, I didn't have time for it anyway and like I said, Advils cheap.


Mind numbing that they would even schedule it before checking with insurance.


----------



## crappiedude

I've had some major back issues for the past year. No one would schedule anything without insurance approval.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> Came home from work to find out both of my kids made what I guess is called "principal honor roll". I guess that's when you only have one B and the rest A's. Or all A's.
> If you knew my son than you would be like whaaaaaaaaaa????? The kid hates school! But the kid has some common sense and knows you have to do stuff you hate in life. Lmao plus he knows no baseball if his grades ain't good. We held him back a few years ago and it was the best thing we ever did for him. He started to young. But the ability to hold him back that one year has been a game changer! In every aspect! Including social skills, academic,and sports. He is currently in the 4th grade and killing it!
> My daughter has always done great at school. It comes super easy to her and she is a social butterfly. She misses school to death after breaks.
> But this year was a big challenge for her starting school sports and being president of student council. She spends more time at school than I do at work most days. And it hasn't effected her grades at all! She is killing it in the 7th grade!


Good job Dad. You must be doing something right.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> We'll have to wait on the music in the MRI room. Hospital cancelled. Insurance won't pay. Oh well, I didn't have time for it anyway and like I said, Advils cheap.


Sorry to hear that Moo. I can bring my cat Tater over and wave him over the bad place on your body while I play some Tom Petty on my phone?
Free cat scan w/music?


----------



## Daveo76

The Orionids radiate from a point near the upraised Club of the constellation Orion the Hunter. The bright star near the radiant point is ruddy, somber Betelgeuse. You might catch an Orionid meteor any time between about September 26 to November 22. In 2022, the peak morning is October 21, and a waning crescent moon should not interfere with the meteor shower.


----------



## Daveo76

Get ready there Lazy,,,,,,,, ^


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> Good job Dad. You must be doing something right.


They got a very involved momma. And I think it helps. Dont get me wrong. I'm involved too. But she's on top of the school work.
I'm just real with them. I sucked at school. From K-12. But I gave up. And though my mom stressed the importance with, dad gone she was at work all day and was so busy it distracted her from me. To no fault of her own. She did all she could. She never had to work a day of her married life for 20 yrs to boom it's all on her with a 13 yr old boy and a 10 yr old girl and a 20 yr old son who was out on his own starting his family. So being a undisciplined kid I took full advantage and skipped most of my 11th and 12th grade years. She never knew until after the fact. Not sure why the school never contacted her,lol.
I literally plead with them to do good in school. And take the work seriously. I constantly talk about how not having a complete education made it so much harder for me. I reward the **** out of them for doing good. I brag on them in front of them constantly. And I am brutally honest them. Seems to help.
But to be totally honest the "SCARY" years are yet to come. That 15-25 age gap where you think you know everything but you really know nothing. You get exposed to things you've never been exposed to. I pray everyday they make it through and mature quick but stay young forever!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> They got a very involved momma. And I think it helps. Dont get me wrong. I'm involved too. But she's on top of the school work.
> I'm just real with them. I sucked at school. From K-12. But I gave up. And though my mom stressed the importance with, dad gone she was at work all day and was so busy it distracted her from me. To no fault of her own. She did all she could. She never had to work a day of her married life for 20 yrs to boom it's all on her with a 13 yr old boy and a 10 yr old girl and a 20 yr old son who was out on his own starting his family. So being a undisciplined kid I took full advantage and skipped most of my 11th and 12th grade years. She never knew until after the fact. Not sure why the school never contacted her,lol.
> I literally plead with them to do good in school. And take the work seriously. I constantly talk about how not having a complete education made it so much harder for me. I reward the **** out of them for doing good. I brag on them in front of them constantly. And I am brutally honest them. Seems to help.
> But to be totally honest the "SCARY" years are yet to come. That 15-25 age gap where you think you know everything but you really know nothing. You get exposed to things you've never been exposed to. I pray everyday they make it through and mature quick but stay young forever!


Hang in there Dad.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here


----------



## Lazy 8

we


----------



## Lazy 8

go


----------



## Lazy 8

again


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Daveo. I'll be looking out!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Daveo76

Got the binoculars out and saw 4 moons around Jupiter. Thank god I got a tripod!!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## M R DUCKS

👏👏👏, there you go Lazy…I was distracted…


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a nice day today I’m just going to be helping pad doors out today and running 120v for them so not working hard today


----------



## Bprice1031

It's Thursday and here we go again.........


----------



## $diesel$

Moo Juice said:


> We'll have to wait on the music in the MRI room. Hospital cancelled. Insurance won't pay. Oh well, I didn't have time for it anyway and like I said, Advils cheap.


Damn, moo, these insurance cos. aren't worth damn any more. Glad to take your money, but don't wanna give any back.


----------



## $diesel$

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 497079


I'm sure that's a Chevy. That down spout's better equipment than it came with.......lol 🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s garage sales Thursday but they’re going getting harder to find. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> 👏👏👏, there you go Lazy…I was distracted…


Noproblemo. You taught me well weedhopper.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Can't you just smell Friday?


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Moo Juice

Same for our barnyard friends. Mine are really giving me some fits.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday morning and I’m going to work again but soon it will be over and the weekend will start. Going fishing tonight after work and then tomorrow morning at 6am the I’m going to kick back and drink a beer and watch Ohio State football


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday morning and I’m going to work again but soon it will be over and the weekend will start. Going fishing tonight after work and then tomorrow morning at 6am the I’m going to kick back and drink a beer and watch Ohio State football


Sounds like a helluvagood Saturday to me. Your Friday sounds like it sucks as bad as mine, except for the fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Wish me luck. This time tomorrow I'll be on a boat in the middle of a lake with Rob.
Maybe he will teach me how to Dougie😁


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Fence building today. Got the old one out and new posts in yesterday. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday morning and I’m going to work again but soon it will be over and the weekend will start. Going fishing tonight after work and then tomorrow morning at 6am the I’m going to kick back and drink a beer and watch Ohio State football


Sounds like a Trifecta to me.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> Wish me luck. This time tomorrow I'll be on a boat in the middle of a lake with Rob.
> Maybe he will teach me how to Dougie😁


Good luck to both of you and always remember, I ain't 100% sure what a dougie is, but what happens out on the wster....stays out on the water.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 497118


Is that a hard tail?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Heading down to Almost Heaven today.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Is that a hard tail?


Probably pressure-treated.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 497118


Now that’s a wood chopper!


----------



## MagicMarker

Got the fence up, next is to split a little wood to fill the baskets and then I’d like to go sit in a stand a little while tonight.


----------



## M R DUCKS

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday morning and I’m going to work again but soon it will be over and the weekend will start. Going fishing tonight after work and then tomorrow morning at 6am the I’m going to kick back and drink a beer and watch Ohio State football


….watch out for the duck hunters tomorrow!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m waiting on Bobby to go out a do some fishing 🎣 hope you all have a great day and go bucks


----------



## mrb1




----------



## Moo Juice

What's with the tractor, Tom? Is it yours?


----------



## Moo Juice

Moo Juice said:


> What's with the tractor, Tom? Is it yours?


Are you by chance in pigeon forge? That tractor looks familiar.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sure feels like a Saturday ( again). Get out and enjoy your weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## $diesel$

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 497181
> 
> View attachment 497182
> 
> View attachment 497180


Pretty nice old tractor, Tom. Did you buy it?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Saturday morning y'all from WV. Mowed yesterday. Gonna repaint the outside firewood holder today and go buy some 3/4 pressure treated plywood and make some sides for my trailer. 
Go Bucs and WV!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Well Rob it was a pleasure!!!! Sorry I had to put the beat down on ya. Lol like we said,it happens. A lot!
Definite fun times!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 497215


Dang, I gotta take pills to do that!


----------



## Moo Juice

Baling hay on a beautiful day listening to the Buckeye's.


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Well Rob it was a pleasure!!!! Sorry I had to put the beat down on ya. Lol like we said,it happens. A lot!
> Definite fun times!!!!! Thanks!


I’m glad you had a good time and you did put it on them today I just couldn’t keep them on the hook or we would have been close


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Baling hay on a beautiful day listening to the Buckeye's.
> View attachment 497220


Glad your Bucs won. WV forgot to show up.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys from the stand. It’s beautiful out here right now. Squirrels are really active already. Get out and enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker

Saw Moo Juice with his latest tractor


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Saw Moo Juice with his latest tractor
> View attachment 497265


I buy what I can afford!😂


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen Carman and I are going to West Virginia to hillbilly hotdogs the I’m going to be digging up more of my seawall fun stuff.hay lazy I my need some of your Expertise opinion on doing this


----------



## Moo Juice

Have fun on your weenie run BH! Looks like you can renew your vows in their weenie chapel. Let us know how it shakes out.😂


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen Carman and I are going to West Virginia to hillbilly hotdogs the I’m going to be digging up more of my seawall fun stuff.hay lazy I my need some of your Expertise opinion on doing this


Get the Thundering Herd Dog.


----------



## Lazy 8

Breakfast is served...


----------



## G.lock

Wasn't hungry until I saw Lazy's bacon taco, wow


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Saugeye Tom

$diesel$ said:


> Pretty nice old tractor, Tom. Did you buy it?


No way to haul it


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> No way to haul it


Is that because you have a ford🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Is that because you have a ford🤣🤣🤣


Yup


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Get the Thundering Herd Dog.


No,get the Home Wrecker...Big,Long,1lb. dog


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice morning even if it’s a Monday morning


----------



## Bprice1031

Happy Mucking Fonday!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna do some more logging today. Adding to our firewood log pile. We’ve been going through it pretty fast selling firewood. Get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good Monday morning to all you working peoples and many thanks from us non-working peoples.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Got some more work done today after work 🥵 I should have that part done by tomorrow after work. Then I’ll be waiting for the Winter drawdown to start and do the hard work


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 497402
> Got some more work done today after work 🥵 I should have that part done by tomorrow after work. Then I’ll be waiting for the Winter drawdown to start and do the hard work


Should of had Bobby doing that instead of fishing.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 497402
> Got some more work done today after work 🥵 I should have that part done by tomorrow after work. Then I’ll be waiting for the Winter drawdown to start and do the hard work


Looking good BH. It makes my back hurt just looking at it. 
What dawg did you end up getting?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys it’s only a Tuesday but Monday is over with


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna try and get my wife out of the house today and take a drive somewhere in the hills before the leaves all fall. If not than gonna take the bike for a couple hundred mile ride. Get out and enjoy your day before the rains start.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Defi


bobk said:


> Should of had Bobby doing that instead of fishing.


Definitely the only way I'm getting out fished 🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Defi
> 
> Definitely the only way I'm getting out fished 🤣


I am very limited on my sign language


----------



## kycreek

Leaving now to drown a few minnows.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna try and get my wife out of the house today and take a drive somewhere in the hills before the leaves all fall. If not than gonna take the bike for a couple hundred mile ride. Get out and enjoy your day before the rains start.
> View attachment 497415


Enjoy the leaves if you go. The wind has put a whipping on them in Hocking Hills.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Better enjoy the warmth today. Here's a pic for ya!


----------



## kycreek




----------



## Lazy 8

kycreek said:


> View attachment 497444


Is that a gator coming up for air out in the middle?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## crappie4me

if it is its a biggun 


Lazy 8 said:


> Is that a gator coming up for air out in the middle?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

This is the thread that never ends… It just goes on and on my friends… Some people started reading it not knowing what it was… Now they just keep reading it because… 🤣😂🤣


----------



## mrb1

Was that thunder? Beautiful night on the front porch with a nice soaker coming down. Been awhile.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good Wednesday Morning.


----------



## kycreek

Lazy 8 said:


> Is that a gator coming up for air out in the middle?


That's a tree top just waiting on an unsuspecting boater on a foggy morning.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I slept in this morning because well I felt like it 😀 Looks a little wet and chilly outside. Couple pictures from my ride yesterday.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

RodsInTheMud said:


> This is the thread that never ends… It just goes on and on my friends… Some people started reading it not knowing what it was… Now they just keep reading it because… 🤣😂🤣


You got it! Sometime ago I acquainted it to the Seinfeld show. A bunch to do about nothing. We did have a Kramer some time ago but he weirded out and was banned.
Tune in tomorrow for some cool memes and hear Uncle Timbo babble on about nothing. You won't want to miss it.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it’s been a hump day for sure


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## RodsInTheMud

Ok I’m done! Lol


----------



## Redheads




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## M R DUCKS

Too close to let go through the night!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy, you still lurking?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Only 4 to go…..


----------



## M R DUCKS

Any snipers laying in wait?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Going to try!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Bam!


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 497499


Just had beer come out my nose. Now that's funny right there!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good Thursday morning gentlemen I going to try and take it easy today but it goes south really quick sometimes!!!!


----------



## Redheads




----------



## ohiotuber

Redheads said:


> View attachment 497543


What a perfect Stocking "Stuffer"!!

Mike


----------



## Moo Juice

ohiotuber said:


> What a perfect Stocking "Stuffer"!!
> 
> Mike


Don't you mean pumpkin "packer"?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s a frosty chilly morning again. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Bam!


Boomshackalaca!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Clocks change back this weekend.


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Boomshackalaca!


C'mon man! Sneaking up on it in the middle of the night shouldn't even count. 😂


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m thinking that I’ll get up at 2am and do a Countdown to the next 100 spot of this thread but I’ll let somebody else do it for me but remember that one’s mine


----------



## MagicMarker

I only go after the big ones


----------



## Lazy 8

There's no such thing as bad ones, it's just some are better than others. Only 87 to go BH.
I did get 30,000.


----------



## M R DUCKS

I’m not so sure BH can count that high?,
besides it wasn’t exactly a count down and I waited nearly 4 hours….slackers!


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> I’m not so sure BH can count that high?,
> besides it wasn’t exactly a count down and I waited nearly 4 hours….slackers!


Good things come to those who wait, weedhopper.


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> There's no such thing as bad ones, it's just some are better than others. Only 87 to go BH.
> I did get 30,000.


We let you 😀


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Clocks change back this weekend.
> View attachment 497551


I thought we change the clocks back at 2:00 AM on November 6th. Is that not correct?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Friday morning and I’m going to work then fishing tonight.


----------



## fastwater

SICKOFIT said:


> I thought we change the clocks back at 2:00 AM on November 6th. Is that not correct?


Yes...Nov 6th is correct...unfortunately.
And might I add...what a bunch of nonsense!!!


----------



## Bprice1031

I'm at work and it is Friday. All I can think about is all the crap I have to do at home??


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Definitely deer hunting weather now. Sat in stand last night and let doe and two yearlings, and a nice basket rack 8 walk under me. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> We let you 😀


Thanks brother. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> I thought we change the clocks back at 2:00 AM on November 6th. Is that not correct?


Yea, I'm a half a bubble off.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning all. IT'S FRIDAY for all you working souls. It's just another Saturday for us retirees. 
This pic reminds me of hanging my arm out of the car window when I was a kid.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning all. IT'S FRIDAY for all you working souls. It's just another Saturday for us retirees.
> This pic reminds me of hanging my arm out of the car window when I was a kid.
> View attachment 497616


And playing airfoil Lol


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 497619


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 497619


Oh Tom, Oh Pete!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys from a tree stand. Saw two basket 8s, two buttons and 3 does last night. Get out and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Mickey

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 497603


C'mon, who else checked her left hand for a ring?


----------



## threeten

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys from a tree stand. Saw two basket 8s, two buttons and 3 does last night. Get out and enjoy your weekend.


Great advise
Haven’t seen Mr. Bigenough yet but things are heating up. Two more days of this and it’s head home and get ready for pheasant opener.


----------



## Moo Juice

Rings are no different than any other security device. They only stop the honest. It's Saturday and I feel like I've been run over by a truck. Mainly because I was. Don't ever trust the parking brake on a dodge. I was unloading buckets of molasses out of the truck into my corncrib when my truck ended up in there with me. Had my back turned and never heard it coming. Luckily the tailgate was down and knocked me out of the way or I'd been pinned between the truck and a stack of osb board. The Good Lord must still want me around for some reason. Anyway, my "good" knee isn't so good anymore and if I thought my back hurt before......... Enjoy your day and remember,


----------



## threeten

Dang Moo
Glad it wasn’t any worse. Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Yea Moo, take it easy, we need you around here.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m sitting around waiting on my brother to get here and do some fishing 🎣 but I F***ing know when we get out on the lake he will get cold before we even get to the first spot 🤣if he wants to go back to the house he already knows how to swim


----------



## $diesel$

Angel on your shoulder, moo, coulda killed ya.


----------



## fastwater

$diesel$ said:


> Angel on your shoulder, moo, coulda killed ya.


Yep...that coulda been very bad for sure.
Thanking our Heavenly Father for his mercy and grace...


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry to hear that moo hopefully you will be back to your normal self soon. But I don’t think you have ever been normal 🤣


----------



## mrb1

Damn Moo. Glad you're ok. One of the most dangerous professions for sure. Especially 'round this time of year. Sadly, one or a couple get trapped inside a silo every year around here.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Moo Juice

fastwater said:


> Yep...that coulda been very bad for sure.
> Thanking our Heavenly Father for his mercy and grace...


Yup, the Good Lord's been looking out for me my whole life. It was my own fault though, I didn't dodge it and it rammed me!😂


----------



## fastwater

Confucius say:
"Man who turns back on ram gets horn in backside"


----------



## 1basshunter

You know that a ford would never have done that to you moo !!!! are use to being broke down. Right Tom🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Moo Juice

fastwater said:


> Confucius say:
> "Man who turns back on ram gets horn in backside"


If it would have used the horn, I could have gotten out of the way!


----------



## Lazy 8

#2 Ohio State vs. #13 Penn State and unranked WVU vs.#7 TCU
Right now. Gooooo Mountaineers!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Sorry to hear that moo hopefully you will be back to your normal self soon. But I don’t think you have ever been normal 🤣


If he was normal he wouldn’t fit in with us😀


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> If he was normal he wouldn’t fit in with us😀


True !!! But I was hoping more from him 🤪


----------



## Moo Juice

Ok, I'll start. Good Sunday morning, fellas! Make it a good one!


----------



## Bprice1031

Good Sunday all. Hope your doing well Moo.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys from the woods. Deer are active and it’s a beautiful morning. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 497709


Hey, I'll take fried balconies anyway I can get it!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. Gonna trick or treat in WV tomorrow. Weather permitting. 🤞 Hot apple cider and punkin muffins.


----------



## fastwater

Mornin all...


----------



## Redheads




----------



## M R DUCKS

Ha!
similar story. My sister and brother in law left 2 browns tickets on the dash of their car ….idiots!
someone broke in and left 2 more….?🤦🏻‍♂️😏😙


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen Carman and I want out fishing this morning all was short but willing to bite Carmen had a blast


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Good Sunday morning y'all. Gonna trick or treat in WV tomorrow. Weather permitting. 🤞 Hot apple cider and punkin muffins.


Aren't you a little old for trick or treating? What are you dressing up as?


----------



## Moo Juice

Moo Juice said:


> Aren't you a little old for trick or treating? What are you dressing up as?


Nevermind, I forgot it was West Virginia. 😂


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Aren't you a little old for trick or treating? What are you dressing up as?


Careful what you ask for...


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Careful what you ask for...
> View attachment 497752


Would not want to be very close to that when it pops


----------



## fastwater

SICKOFIT said:


> Would not want to be very close to that when it pops


Yep!
Bleach in the eyes won't get rid of that vision.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a Monday morning and I’m just trying to get this work week over and then I’m leaving for Hawaii very early Saturday morning I do plan on doing some fishing there


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a Monday morning and I’m just trying to get this work week over and then I’m leaving for Hawaii very early Saturday morning I do plan on doing some fishing there



Morning BH....Have fun across the big pond....


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> Morning BH....Have fun across the big pond....


Thanks Pete


----------



## Moo Juice

Aloha, BH! Have fun, be safe and be good. We don't want you to have to hear the phrase, (book em, Danno"!)😂


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Heading to the farm shortly. Neighbor called, said he arrowed a buck at dark last night and lost it. Thinks it made it our place. Gonna go help him look.


----------



## kycreek

Heading to the river again today.


----------



## MagicMarker

No sign of it. Think he might of missed. No arrow or blood. Anyway get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Saturday morning y'all! BH, have fun in Hawaii.


----------



## $diesel$

Mr Lazy, i cannot and will not like that photo


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Mr Lazy, i cannot and will not like that photo


Hey, don't blame me. Moo asked me what I was dressing up as.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, don't blame me. Moo asked me what I was dressing up as.


You might get by with that costume up in Cols. (have seen worse at Wally World in Cols) ...but you show up at someone's door in WV lookin like that and my bet is you'll prolly get all that air let out.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> You might get by with that costume up in Cols. (have seen worse at Wally World in Cols) ...but you show up at someone's door in WV lookin like that and my bet is you'll prolly get all that air let out.


Heck these hillbillies down here'd prolly think Big Time Wrestling's in town. 
So much for trick or treat down here. It's pouring down the rain.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Stay outta the rain, don’t want THAT costume shrinking….l


----------



## SICKOFIT

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a Monday morning and I’m just trying to get this work week over and then I’m leaving for Hawaii very early Saturday morning I do plan on doing some fishing there


Don't eat too much Spam while you are there


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Tuesday and Monday is over hope you all have a great day today


----------



## $diesel$

SICKOFIT said:


> Don't eat too much Spam while you are there


One can NEVER eat too much spam.
Love that stuff.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good day all. Tuesday is as bad as Monday!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Bprice1031 said:


> Good day all. Tuesday is as bad as Monday!


It’s Saturday ain’t it? Lol


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back in my tree stand again. Get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## Redheads




----------



## threeten

Redheads said:


> View attachment 497820


Hit the male on the head- ok. Bad joke


----------



## Bprice1031

RodsInTheMud said:


> It’s Saturday ain’t it? Lol


I can't like this........ Sorry


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Bprice1031 said:


> I can't like this........ Sorry


Oh someday you will! 👍


----------



## Daveo76

moons kind of bright but Saturn is above it


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo


----------



## Lazy 8

Wakey


----------



## Lazy 8

Wakey


----------



## Lazy 8

You


----------



## Lazy 8

Bunch


----------



## Lazy 8

Of


----------



## Lazy 8

Sleepy


----------



## Lazy 8

Heads


----------



## Lazy 8

Boomshakalaka!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s hump day for the working guys the rest of you can sleep in. Good job lazy but your going make the duck man mad


----------



## Bprice1031

Moo hope you're getting back to it. All the other working stiffs, it'll get better. Just ask the retirees. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Too foggy to hunt or go to flea market this morning. Think I’ll just take the day off. 😀


----------



## M R DUCKS

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s hump day for the working guys the rest of you can sleep in. Good job lazy but your going make the duck man mad


🤨….😏…👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## Mickey

Lazy 8 said:


> Boomshakalaka!


Thanks Lazy. That's one minute of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s hump day for the working guys the rest of you can sleep in. Good job lazy but your going make the duck man mad


Thanks BH. The duck man's in my corner.


----------



## Lazy 8

Mickey said:


> Thanks Lazy. That's one minute of my life I'll never get back.


Welcome!


----------



## Moo Juice

Bprice1031 said:


> Moo hope you're getting back to it. All the other working stiffs, it'll get better. Just ask the retirees. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


I never stopped. Cows demand constant care wether your busted up or not!😂 Thanks for checking on me though.👍


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning yawl! It's foggy down here in WV as well. 
BH, here ya go!


----------



## Mickey

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning yawl! It's foggy down here in WV as well.
> BH, here ya go!
> View attachment 497903





Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning yawl! It's foggy down here in WV as well.
> BH, here ya go!
> View attachment 497903


That belongs in a museum!


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning yawl! It's foggy down here in WV as well.
> BH, here ya go!
> View attachment 497903


Severely Processed Animal Meat? Looks like somebody's in for a treat this Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning yawl! It's foggy down here in WV as well.
> BH, here ya go!
> View attachment 497903


Wrap that in bacon...then deep fry it!🍗


----------



## M R DUCKS

Is THAT WV prime rib?


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Is THAT WV prime rib?


You know it! Serve with a side of Vienna Sausages some Dinty Moore.


----------



## Daveo76

Well I like it. Any way you want it but fried is best. By the way, Happy Ohio day!!!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## M R DUCKS

mmmmmm, fried spam


----------



## SICKOFIT

M R DUCKS said:


> mmmmmm, fried spam


Just love it. Had it twice last week


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a Thursday morning and I’m getting closer to spam capital of the world 🌎


----------



## Bprice1031

Enjoy your day today. Only one more before the weekend.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Still to foggy to hunt. Did see a couple bucks chasing a doe in a bean field last night. Enjoy your day and Basshunter hope you two have a great trip.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Redheads




----------



## MagicMarker

Redheads said:


> View attachment 497959


Double like


----------



## 1basshunter

Redheads said:


> View attachment 497959


There needs to be a multiple like button for that one


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody.


----------



## bobk

Redheads said:


> View attachment 497959


----------



## RodsInTheMud

pireme9869 said:


> That a big one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm….Odd first post! Lol Welcome aboard tho!


----------



## $diesel$

Redheads said:


> View attachment 497820


This country is go'n to hell in a hand basket. Gimme the "60's" back, please.


----------



## $diesel$

Redheads said:


> View attachment 497959


Best one i seen in awhile, RH.😆😆😆


----------



## 1basshunter

Good Friday morning !!!!! you Bunch of degenerate gentlemen


----------



## Moo Juice

That's like the pot calling the kettle black!😂 Have fun in Hawaii! You know what I just figured out? The i's in Hawaii are just upside down exclamation points. Huh.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> That's like the pot calling the kettle black!😂 Have fun in Hawaii! You know what I just figured out? The i's in Hawaii are just upside down exclamation points. Huh.


That’s Enough Dan


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Friday. Buddy of mine that I’ve run around with since fourth grade is working his Last day today. Will join us retired guys. Get out and enjoy your day and weekend


----------



## MagicMarker

Yesterday’s garage sale find


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## crappie4me

ha!


----------



## $diesel$

Don't want to go off topic, but i think you guys will appreciate this;










I was told a young fella form down the west end of town arrowed this beast 4 or 5 days ago.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s time to get on a plane ✈ and go to the spam eating capital of the world with my wife


----------



## Moo Juice

Have a good time! Be good!


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s time to get on a plane ✈ and go to the spam eating capital of the world with my wife


Safe travels and good times. Pau Hana


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> Have a good time! Be good!


If you can’t be good, be good at it. 😀


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Going to an auction today. 75 year old farmer bachelor died and left everything to his church. They are auctioning everything as is, where is. Should be a good one. Safe travels BH. And enjoy. Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. After yesterday’s wind and crap it’s pretty peaceful out here. Had a dandy 10 pt pass me day before yesterday in this stand. Like to see hi this morning bout 40 yds closer. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s time to get on a plane ✈ and go to the spam eating capital of the world with my wife


be safe brother


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s 4am now in Hawaii and my friend is sending me texts of fish 🐟 I was laughing about it and Carmen can’t see the Humor in it I told her to get over it it’s not 4 AM in Ohio


----------



## fastwater

BH...you and momma have a great trip...


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. BH, I hope you and Carman have a great time. Take a few pics for us.


----------



## Lazy 8

Might not be bald eagles but still cool. I'm pretty sure they're nesting nearby. I can almost always look up and see one or two. Their shadows were just as cool. WV.
View attachment 498213


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Hey Lazy the link’s not working!


----------



## Lazy 8

RodsInTheMud said:


> Hey Lazy the link’s not working!


Yea, I'm having issues. Duh...right? Here's a shot from a trail cam showing the buzzards warming their wings up.


----------



## 1basshunter

The view from are hotel


----------



## 1basshunter

They are all over the inland


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Kinda hard to spot the chicken in pic #2


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 498275
> View attachment 498276
> View attachment 498277
> They are all over the inland


Yea I heard about them. They don't have any predators?


----------



## 1basshunter

RodsInTheMud said:


> Kinda hard to spot the chicken in pic #2


Yeah I don’t know what I was thinking about when I took that picture


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea I heard about them. They don't have any predators?


Oh, there's a predator there!😂


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s back to work Monday for most except us retired and on vacation. Hawaii probably won’t ever be the same after BH leave. Get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 498275
> View attachment 498276
> View attachment 498277
> They are all over the inland


Kauai?


----------



## Moo Juice

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Kauai?


Gesundheit!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning yawl. Look for a lunar eclipse tomorrow morning along with a blood moon.
Peak around 0600 ish.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m getting ready to go out fishing today and Carmen will be shopping 🛍 the off to do some stuff I don’t even care about


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy, did you get hacked? What's with the, I love Ford's?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

1basshunter said:


> Yeah I don’t know what I was thinking about when I took that picture


I guess cause the guy in the background is kinda walking like a chicken 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Moo Juice

RodsInTheMud said:


> I guess cause the guy in the background is kinda walking like a chicken 🤷🏼‍♂️


There's a guy in the background?


----------



## fastwater

Moo Juice said:


> Lazy, did you get hacked? What's with the, I love Ford's?


Yea lazy...what's with the 'I love FORDS' signature...
Please tell us you have NOT went to the dark side!!!
Just remember...you're getting to old to walk.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 498296
> View attachment 498297
> View attachment 498296
> View attachment 498297


Looks enjoyable!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I’m getting ready to go out fishing today and Carmen will be shopping 🛍 the off to do some stuff I don’t even care about


Let's see some fish,Rob.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yes my comrades, my signature has been hacked. I think we need to launch an investigation. Who can we get to head this thing up?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes my comrades, my signature has been hacked. I think we need to launch an investigation. Who can we get to head this thing up?


Did you ever get the option to change your Signature back? I don’t see it anywhere in Settings!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes my comrades, my signature has been hacked. I think we need to launch an investigation. Who can we get to head this thing up?


be good or it may be hacked again muhahahahaha


----------



## Lazy 8

Call off the dawgs. Case closed. I have resolution.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

send the restitution to fastwater


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes my comrades, my signature has been hacked. I think we need to launch an investigation.* Who can we get to head this thing up?*


My vote would be to hand this over to our very own, resident attorney Mr Saugeye Tom Esq.
I would be willing to contract Roho out If'n there will be any extensive interrogating needed.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> send the restitution to fastwater


Basshunter's gotta catch it first.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> My vote would be to hand this over to our very own, resident attorney Mr Saugeye Tom Esq.
> I would be willing to contract Roho out If'n there will be any extensive interrogating needed.


No disrespect intended but wouldn't that be like hiring Wile E. Coyote to be in charge of the flock of sheep?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> No disrespect intended but wouldn't that be like hiring Wile E. Coyote to be in charge of the flock of sheep?



Whatever do you mean???


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Whatever do you mean???


Let me put it this way, it'd be like putting the monkey in charge of the bananas.


----------



## Moo Juice

fastwater said:


> My vote would be to hand this over to our very own, resident attorney Mr Saugeye Tom Esq.
> I would be willing to contract Roho out If'n there will be any extensive interrogating needed.


I thought I saw Roho in Hawaii.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes my comrades, my signature has been hacked. I think we need to launch an investigation. Who can we get to head this thing up?


Definitely not ST.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 498296
> View attachment 498297
> View attachment 498296
> View attachment 498297


We’re you after marlin?


----------



## fastwater

Moo Juice said:


> I thought I saw Roho in Hawaii.


Roho has been MIA the last few weeks!
Just thought he was cattin about here locally visitin his hen houses around the house here.
Took a closer look at BH's second pic...the one at the gas station...and I'll be...that looks just like Roho.
From the looks of that pic and the direction he was headin...he'll be draggin his scuffed up tail feathers back in here in a week or two so weak he won't be able to crow at daylight.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Roho has been MIA the last few weeks!
> Just thought he was cattin about here locally visitin his hen houses around the house here.
> Took a closer look at BH's second pic...the one at the gas station...and I'll be...that looks just like Roho.
> From the looks of that pic and the direction he was headin...he'll be draggin his scuffed up tail feathers back in here in a week or two so weak he won't be able to crow at daylight.


Dang BH kidnapped him to Hawaii.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Dang BH kidnapped him to Hawaii.


BH is liken to Elvis there in Hawaii...Prolly needed a bodyguard...


----------



## Moo Juice

What doesn't make sense is the pictures of the heavy duty deep sea rods but the catch was indicative of finding Nemo. Maybe them pretty fish fight harder than I realize?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Time to head for the woods. When I take my break will pick up my wife and head for the polls. I’m a one party voter this election.


----------



## MagicMarker

Maybe BH was out fished







or preoccupied?


----------



## $diesel$

Thata boy, Lazy. I always thought you were a closet Ford man. 🤙


----------



## threeten

Morning men!
Fifth in line at the poll. Heading home afterwards to wax my surfboard…. Heard there might be a big wave coming!!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning yawl. Look for a lunar eclipse tomorrow morning along with a blood moon.
> Peak around 0600 ish.













Thanks for the heads up, Lazy. This was the view from the driveway looking West at 0643 this morning:


----------



## Bprice1031

MagicMarker said:


> Maybe BH was out fished
> View attachment 498377
> or preoccupied?


Uhhhh, she can out fish me anytime!


----------



## Moo Juice

How many times you voting?


----------



## Moo Juice

Once?


----------



## Moo Juice

Twice?


----------



## Moo Juice

Bomshakalaka! My first one! Gonna be a good day!


----------



## threeten

photo was better than I could see


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> What doesn't make sense is the pictures of the heavy duty deep sea rods but the catch was indicative of finding Nemo. Maybe them pretty fish fight harder than I realize?


The big fish were not biting so we decided to stop and catch some snappers and have fish tacos


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> How many times you voting?


As many times we have to to get our party elected


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Thata boy, Lazy. I always thought you were a closet Ford man. 🤙


Good morning America. Get out and vote like your life depends on it!
Negatory there ghost rider. That Ferd comment got hacked up on my profile.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Bomshakalaka! My first one! Gonna be a good day!


Nice snag Moo! I hope that's a sign of good things to come.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

MagicMarker said:


> Maybe BH was out fished
> View attachment 498377
> or preoccupied?


I like her bait!


----------



## Lil' Rob

1basshunter said:


> As many times we have to to get our party elected


Well.......I voted 3 times this morning!

Sort of...

First time the last machine wouldn't read my ballot...spit it back out at me...

Second time the first machine crashed as I was reviewing my selections...needed to have a hard reset...

Third time was the charm...both machines cooperated.


----------



## Lazy 8

Have you seen the weather forecast? This Sunday's high is gonna be 39 and 24 for a low. Geez, I guess it's time to sharpen up your augers and disconnect your garden hoses.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> This Sunday's high is gonna be 39 and 24 for a low


 Perfect timing, north duck opens on Sat.
Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## threeten

Lazy 8 said:


> Have you seen the weather forecast? This Sunday's high is gonna be 39 and 24 for a low. Geez, I guess it's time to sharpen up your augers and disconnect your garden hoses.


I was getting tired of bow hunting in a loin cloth. 
and unscented sunscreen is hard to come by.


----------



## 1basshunter

Breaking news there is a major fire in Maui It’s kind of terrible they only have two very small crop dusting planes to put it out not gonna happen


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all, I think it's Wednesday?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. The day after. Two more days sitting up here then head to Kentucky for rifle season. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## MagicMarker

Start your day with a good cup of coffee


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Yuuum…. Coffee! 😛


----------



## $diesel$

My boy killed a good sized 4 point yesterday, a hundred yds from the house


----------



## RodsInTheMud

$diesel$ said:


> My boy killed a good sized 4 point yesterday, a hundred yds from the house


We shall call him… ShortDrag!


----------



## Moo Juice

RodsInTheMud said:


> Yuuum…. Coffee! 😛


D-licious!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Large coffee with two creamers plz! (.)(.) ☕


----------



## M R DUCKS

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 498409
> Breaking news there is a major fire in Maui It’s kind of terrible they only have two very small crop dusting planes to put it out not gonna happen


Could it be….


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Take advantage of the weather today and tomorrow. Lookout for Nicole on Friday.


----------



## Bprice1031

MagicMarker said:


> Start your day with a good cup of coffee
> View attachment 498412


I don't think I'd need the coffee if I was seeing that in the morning.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Bprice1031 said:


> I don't think I'd need the coffee if I was seeing that in the morning.


Cigarette maybe…. Lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 498409
> Breaking news there is a major fire in Maui It’s kind of terrible they only have two very small crop dusting planes to put it out not gonna happen


see what u caused? el diablo


----------



## mrb1

Hey @Moo Juice! If you happened to be down in Miami County this morning, your spreader has sprung a leak  Good couple miles long, not hard to find out where the ol' feller lives. Somebody driving right through it  I normally would turn left here, I just crossed over and went a couple miles around the block to avoid it. Good thing "Smell-O-Vision" isn't a thing yet...


----------



## 1basshunter

If you look at the picture on the sand it will find sea turtles chilling out


----------



## Moo Juice

mrb1 said:


> Hey @Moo Juice! If you happened to be down in Miami County this morning, your spreader has sprung a leak  Good couple miles long, not hard to find out where the ol' feller lives. Somebody driving right through it  I normally would turn left here, I just crossed over and went a couple miles around the block to avoid it. Good thing "Smell-O-Vision" isn't a thing yet...
> View attachment 498428


Id like to have seen his face when he got to the field and realized the spreader was empty.😂


----------



## Saugeye Tom

LOOK MAGIC MARKER IS ON MOONSHINERS SHOW


----------



## bobk

mrb1 said:


> Hey @Moo Juice! If you happened to be down in Miami County this morning, your spreader has sprung a leak  Good couple miles long, not hard to find out where the ol' feller lives. Somebody driving right through it  I normally would turn left here, I just crossed over and went a couple miles around the block to avoid it. Good thing "Smell-O-Vision" isn't a thing yet...
> View attachment 498428


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## $diesel$

I swear BH, you buy more lures than anyone i know.
You worked your whole life, you earned that privilege. I hope your not like me and have brand new boxed lures all over the house and barn.
Someday i'll have to dig all those lures out and see how much $ i have tied up in lures i never used.🤪


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Beautiful morning get out and enjoy it. Passed another basket eight last night still waiting on a couple others. Kentucky this weekend he’d been in trouble.


----------



## MagicMarker

One of Moos cows?


----------



## Moo Juice

A hornet stung me just as I was cleaning her udder.😂


----------



## Bprice1031

Hello all. Get some coffee and get going.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Chugging coffee then headed to the creek! 😁🎣


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. It's going to be a beautiful day today. Get out and soak it up.


----------



## kycreek

Heading to the river bank this afternoon.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 498464


Those only work on Hawaiian fish.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Those only work on Hawaiian fish.


That does it now I have to stay and call this place home


----------



## RodsInTheMud

RodsInTheMud said:


> Chugging coffee then headed to the creek! 😁🎣


17 today! 2 Rockbass, 2 Gills, 6 Perch, 6 Largemouths, 1 dink Saugeye! Lost one at least 15”er, that 17”er fought like the dickens all the way across the creek, then that 18”er rolled and spit the Jig, had to be a state record! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Carmen and I went on a submarine ride today and got a few pictures of stuff not the best picture


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just deleted my Facebook account. They banned me for telling a lady to put a deer down with cwd


----------



## ditchdigger

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just deleted my Facebook account. They banned me for telling a lady to put a deer down with cwd


I deleted my Fakebook 3 years ago!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

loosing lots of contacts


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Carmen and I went on a submarine ride today and got a few pictures of stuff not the best picture


Were you in the bowfin?


----------



## Redheads




----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just deleted my Facebook account. They banned me for telling a lady to put a deer down with cwd


I've never had one to delete.


----------



## Lazy 8

Actually the 60's and 70's.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Were you in the bowfin?


No it was the Atlantis


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> No it was the Atlantis
> View attachment 498571
> View attachment 498572


That’s cool. Think the bowfin is on Oahu. My mistake.


----------



## $diesel$

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just deleted my Facebook account. They banned me for telling a lady to put a deer down with cwd


I can't like that, Tom.
Too many of those types running around these days.
The world would be 100% better if folks would just mind their own damn business.


----------



## $diesel$

Gonna have to rest that trigger finger, BH. It's got to be fatigued from photo blasting........lol


----------



## Bprice1031

Happy Friday. I broke one my machines yesterday. Now I got nothing to do!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed to Kentucky in a little while. We dusted off the 30.06 s and gonna put them to use this weekend. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker

Another one for Moo


----------



## Moo Juice

Get high on milk. Our cows are on grass!😂


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Happy Veteran's Day!


----------



## kycreek

Finally raining here this morning. Rain blessed rain...


----------



## Lazy 8

Good soggy morning y'all. God Bless all our veterans.


----------



## fasteddy

Good one Moo


----------



## streamstalker

Lazy 8 said:


> Actually the 60's and 70's.
> 
> View attachment 498563


Unless you are nominated for the Supreme Court...Just ask Brett Cavanaugh.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen at least it’s still morning in now in Maui right now I’m going back home in a bit it was a great time but I’ll be home fishing late tomorrow night at buckeye


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. I can't believe all you Derailers are sleeping in on this beautiful *Saturday*.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentleman. Finally a breed of cattle for the average homeowner.


----------



## kycreek

Raining here in the Oho valley again this morning & much colder. I was able to fish yesterday evening. 6 sauger with 2 keepers. Lots of small fish this year so far. May be a few days before I can get back out there.


----------



## fastwater

kycreek said:


> Raining here in the Oho valley again this morning & much colder. I was able to fish yesterday evening. 6 sauger with 2 keepers. Lots of small fish this year so far. May be a few days before I can get back out there.


Way to get after em kycreek.
Light on/off snow with some drizzle mixed in here...


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen at least it’s still morning in now in Maui right now I’m going back home in a bit it was a great time but I’ll be home fishing late tomorrow night at buckeye


Did you take the road to Hana?


----------



## 1basshunter

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Did you take the road to Hana?


Yes it was a 10 hr drive we did all the way around


----------



## 1basshunter

Went out fishing at buckeye this evening lot of eyes biting tonight but all little ones talk about a temperature drop it was 89° and then come back to Columbus and it was 39°


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentleman. Got an early family Thanksgiving today and we're out of whip cream.


----------



## mrb1




----------



## mrb1

@Moo Juice... what kinda farm ya runnin' up there?


----------



## Moo Juice

mrb1 said:


> @Moo Juice... what kinda farm ya runnin' up there?


Let's just say our employees have a good health care and incentive package but the retirement sucks.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. Make today a good day.
Welcome home BH.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’ve still got 4 more days till I have to go back to work 😡 so I’m going fishing 🎣


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Did not have luck tonight fishing but there’s tomorrow and I’ll be back out after them


----------



## Moo Juice

BH, do you remember that episode of the Brady bunch where they went to Hawaii and got that curse put on them? I'm thinking you brought back some bad mojo.


----------



## 1basshunter

I do remember that episode. And if that’s true I guess I’m just gonna have to live with you that way you will feel the wrath of the bad mojo lol


----------



## Moo Juice

Too late.🤣 I'm already there.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Too late.🤣 I'm already there.


On my way now you don’t have to stay up to greet me


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen Carman has Covid so she has to stay home for 5 more days so I’m going to have to get the dogs out of jail then I’m going fishing


----------



## Moo Juice

Hope she's okay BH. Told ya, bad mojo. You didn't bring any of them little tikki statues back with ya did ya?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. We’re back home today. Got three to finish processing. They have to be quartered with no head or spine to bring back home. Son got a basket 8 and I got two does. Headed back down Wednesday morning till Friday or Saturday and call it for Kentucky


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

It’s


----------



## MagicMarker

Four


----------



## MagicMarker

Three


----------



## MagicMarker

Two


----------



## MagicMarker

One


----------



## M R DUCKS

M&M scores !
….can’t count worth a dammmm, but.


----------



## $diesel$

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 498685


Wow, another Ford guy. Your set'n yourself up for much abuse, BC.....lol


----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 498737


Now, i like that, ya know
Pretty dang sweet


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 498737


...and I thought El Caminos were bad.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen Carman has Covid so she has to stay home for 5 more days so I’m going to have to get the dogs out of jail then I’m going fishing


Good morning y'all. BH, I hope Carman has a mild case.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> One


Nice snag MM! Speaking of nice stags (pun intended) good job with the deer! Plenty of backstraps!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## RodsInTheMud

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 498752


Great, now I’m starving!


----------



## 1basshunter

Well now that I’m fully recovered from last night from moo juice house right after I got there he had some type of green stuff to smoke and then his very nice wife made us some Brownies I still don’t know what the green leafy stuff was mixed in it!!!! Then after eating some type of mushrooms 🍄 we decided to look at the stars ⭐ ✨ and wow where they bright.and amazing till his wife told us that we are still in the living room 🤪🤪🤪 Thanks for the great time MJ


----------



## 1basshunter

Carmen is doing good she said it’s like a mild cold.


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Well now that I’m fully recovered from last night from moo juice house right after I got there he had some type of green stuff to smoke and then his very nice wife made us some Brownies I still don’t know what the green leafy stuff was mixed in it!!!! Then after eating some type of mushrooms 🍄 we decided to look at the stars ⭐ ✨ and wow where they bright.and amazing till his wife told us that we are still in the living room 🤪🤪🤪 Thanks for the great time MJ


Just for clarity, if you've never had smoked asparagus on the Trager, you don't know what you're missing and my wife's jalapeno brownies are to die for. We had stuffed shiitake mushrooms in a red wine sauce and my indoor planetarium projector is pretty amazing.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> Just for clarity, if you've never had smoked asparagus on the Trager, you don't know what you're missing and my wife's jalapeno brownies are to die for. We had stuffed shiitake mushrooms in a red wine sauce and my indoor planetarium projector is pretty amazing.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Just for clarity, if you've never had smoked asparagus on the Trager, you don't know what you're missing and my wife's jalapeno brownies are to die for. We had stuffed shiitake mushrooms in a red wine sauce and my indoor planetarium projector is pretty amazing.


Liar


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Liar


Were going to have to change your name from BH To BS.🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Now you know that I would never make something like that up


----------



## Moo Juice

Don't get me wrong, I do my fair share of tripping but I blame it mostly on being flat footed.🤣


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 498752


Needs more bacon🤣


----------



## M R DUCKS

Gravy!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 498752


Looks like your appetite is back.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Looks like your appetite is back.


It's getting there, finally.


----------



## Lazy 8

Burkcarp1 said:


> Needs more bacon🤣


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> It's getting there, finally.


Good to hear. You will finally enjoy Thanksgiving dinner again


----------



## Bprice1031

Happy morning everyone. Get coffee and get at it!


----------



## Redheads




----------



## Bprice1031

Redheads said:


> View attachment 498789


That's a good dog!


----------



## $diesel$

Congrats on having taste buds again, Lazy, i'm right happy for ya bro.
You don't like El Caminos? must be a Ranchero kind of guy?.......hahahaha


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Today is a catch up day. Headed back to Kentucky tomorrow morning. Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Good to hear. You will finally enjoy Thanksgiving dinner again


Thanks Bob. I hope so.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Congrats on having taste buds again, Lazy, i'm right happy for ya bro.
> You don't like El Caminos? must be a Ranchero kind of guy?.......hahahaha


Thanks Diesel and I love El Caminos. Rancheros? Eh? No way Senor.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> Happy morning everyone. Get coffee and get at it!


Here you go...


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a cold week


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> It's getting there, finally.


Good to hear!!! I was hoping that plate was for you!


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good to hear!!! I was hoping that plate was for you!


Thanks brother! I ate about 1/4 of it. My stomach has shrunk. 
But on the good side, no more high blood pressure meds and no more diabetes meds. 
Also, I'm lifting some light weights and riding my bike (bicycle)


----------



## joekacz

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks brother! I ate about 1/4 of it. My stomach has shrunk.
> But on the good side, no more high blood pressure meds and no more diabetes meds.
> Also, I'm lifting some light weights and riding my bike (bicycle)


Great 👍 news for you Lazy…but that’s a hell of a way to lose weight…LOL…God Bless brother…looks like all of our prayers for you worked


----------



## Lazy 8

joekacz said:


> Great 👍 news for you Lazy…but that’s a hell of a way to lose weight…LOL…God Bless brother…looks like all of our prayers for you worked


Thanks Joe. I don't reccomend the way I lost weight to anybody. Funny thing is I was overweight at 285. I was a big boy. Everybody naturally thought my belly was a beer gut. It was table muscle.
Just imagine not being hungry for a little over a year. Ever. Things are slowly getting back to normal except my taste buds. They told me at the James to not expect them to fully return.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Moo Juice

So fox is reporting on mink? Were they released or stole? Makes you wonder what fur. Hopefully, they can ferret out the perpetrators. Takes a real weasel to do something like that, I tell you.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

I remember when the Mink farm near SR 153 & SR 183 south of Alliance had a mass escape. Was seeing black Mink everywhere around there for a few years!


----------



## Moo Juice

RodsInTheMud said:


> I remember when the Mink farm near SR 153 & SR 183 south of Alliance had a mass escape. Was seeing black Mink everywhere around there for a few years!


I remember. Those idiots thought they were setting them free but most of them got hit on the roads.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> I remember. Those idiots thought they were setting them free but most of them got hit on the roads.


Yup all over the place, sad.


----------



## Lazy 8

Maybe these booms will scatter them.








Here Comes the Boom, Night Flying Over Ohio Will Start Tonight - Scioto Post


SOUTHERN OHIO – The 180th fighter wing has reported that they will be performing night flying starting Tonight and throughout the week The F-16 can travel at more than 1,500 mph, and more than 2 times the speed of sound. At that speed, you could travel from Toledo to Washington D.C. in about 15...



www.sciotopost.com


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe these booms will scatter them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Comes the Boom, Night Flying Over Ohio Will Start Tonight - Scioto Post
> 
> 
> SOUTHERN OHIO – The 180th fighter wing has reported that they will be performing night flying starting Tonight and throughout the week The F-16 can travel at more than 1,500 mph, and more than 2 times the speed of sound. At that speed, you could travel from Toledo to Washington D.C. in about 15...
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciotopost.com


Way to cool!


----------



## Lazy 8

RodsInTheMud said:


> Way to cool!


I remember as a young Lazy hearing jets break the sound barrier all the time. Back then it was no big deal.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s my first day back to work 😡 but I only have 3 days of it


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s my first day back to work 😡 but I only have 3 days of it



Welcome back to the working world BH. We missed you.


----------



## Moo Juice

Bprice1031 said:


> Welcome back to the working world BH. We missed you.


Perhaps if you had better aim.....


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Headed back to Kentucky today for a couple days. Still have a couple tags to fill. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning yawl. Today I get to go to my dermatologist and have some more squamous cell dug out of my body. This makes the 4th time. If you're like me and got lots of sunburns when you were growing up, go get a body scan.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey BH -- it's about time you got back to work. But why today?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s my first day back to work 😡 but I only have 3 days of it


retire


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> retire


I’m to poor just like someone else poor old uncle basshunter lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I’m to poor just like someone else poor old uncle basshunter lol


i wish i was poor like you dad


----------



## RodsInTheMud

That’s deep man, deep!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday morning and I’m on my way to work because I’m not rich 🤣🤣🤣 take that Tom🤪


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday morning and I’m on my way to work because I’m not rich 🤣🤣🤣 take that Tom🤪


tELL THE TRUTH


----------



## Bprice1031

He did tell the truth. If we're working it's because we need money and, we're not rich!


----------



## Moo Juice

Bprice1031 said:


> He did tell the truth. If we're working it's because we need money and, we're not rich!


That might be your situation. BH works because Carmen can't trust him to stay home by himself without getting into trouble. It kinda like adult daycare but less expensive.🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> That might be your situation. BH works because Carmen can't trust him to stay home by himself without getting into trouble. It kinda like adult daycare but less expensive.🤣


That is fake news


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> tELL THE TRUTH


OK the truth is that when I go fishing I have to find some old fishing line that is on the bank untangle it find a little stick for a bobber enough. I’m very lucky I will find a branch time online and Bobber and hook on after I find one and sharpen it with a rock. So that’s why I’m poor old uncle basshunter


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> That is fake news


Every morning she packs his vintage Dukes of Hazzard metal lunchbox and with a kiss on the forehead and a little pat on the butt, shuffles him out the door and off to school.


----------



## Lazy 8

I think he shot his wad in Hawaii.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning you bunch of derailers. This morning I have some stitches in me that I didn't have this time yesterday. Stinking squamous cell carcinoma.


----------



## $diesel$

I'm so poor, i have to put my MacDonalds french frys in lay away, a week before i pick'em up


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy, you realize that "keeping you in stitches" is a euphamism for laughing, right? Your not supposed to take it literally. Heal quickly, brother.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Yep, its better to get rid of it than let it get bigger!


----------



## 1basshunter

$diesel$ said:


> I'm so poor, i have to put my MacDonalds french frys in lay away, a week before i pick'em up


I feel your pain I’m so poor that I have to put free stuff in layaway


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## PromiseKeeper

Go figure...


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Where’s the beer holder on that mower? For that price it should have at least one!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

The photo we’ve all been waiting for.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

PromiseKeeper said:


> View attachment 498928
> 
> The photo we’ve all been waiting for.


The long awaited answer to the age old question. _“Does a bear crap in the woods?” _I guess it’s a No!


----------



## ditchdigger

Speaking of being poor! I can’t even afford to pay attention!


----------



## Lazy 8

OK. Remember. Y'all asked for it. Shouldn't have got me started.
We were so poor when I was a kid, that if I didn't wake up with some wood, I wouldn't have nothing to play with all day.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

ditchdigger said:


> Speaking of being poor! I can’t even afford to pay attention!


Put it on layaway like I do


----------



## 1basshunter

Gentlemen, the poorest guy, I know is Tom. God bless him!!!! has to drive a Ford🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> OK. Remember. Y'all asked for it. Shouldn't have got me started.
> We were so poor when I was a kid, that if I didn't wake up with some wood, I wouldn't have nothing to play with all day.


Not sure anyone wants to know what you played with before you were old enough / able to get morning wood?

Was that taking it too far? If so...sorry.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Not sure anyone wants to know what you played with before you were old enough / able to get morning wood?
> 
> Was that taking it too far? If so...sorry.


A twig.


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a beautiful cool Friday morning after work I’m going fishing 🎣 I truly hope you all have a blessed day. Someone please tell Tom that I stolen his piggy bank 🏦 and now I’m no longer poor. I went from Poor to Filthy rich, 🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Moo Juice

Good morning gentleman, it's getting colder out so I felt the need to remind you guys of a seasonal problem with a little public service announcement.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Bprice1031

Happy Friday.


----------



## $diesel$

Moo Juice said:


> Good morning gentleman, it's getting colder out so I felt the need to remind you guys of a seasonal problem with a little public service announcement.
> View attachment 498962


Good thing he chose a Beamer, Lazy's Chevy would be flat smashed on the ground. 😛


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. We’re packing up this morning and bringing deer camp home. Nine deer for four of us. Another great season here. Question of the day. Where do deer hunters take a ———- ?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Dang it MM, at least flush!


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## Moo Juice

MM, I was going to tell you to sit down and take a load off when you get home but it looks like you already did. Safe travels. Nice haul.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Good thing he chose a Beamer, Lazy's Chevy would be flat smashed on the ground. 😛


All while enjoying a Ribeye Tomahawk.


----------



## Moo Juice

That's not that type of cow, lazy.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. We’re packing up this morning and bringing deer camp home. Nine deer for four of us. Another great season here. Question of the day. Where do deer hunters take a ———- ?
> View attachment 498967


Dang MM! Are you all done?


----------



## Moo Juice

Hunting or pooping?


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> That's not that type of cow, lazy.


Technicalities


----------



## Moo Juice

Nope


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Hunting or pooping?


TMI


----------



## Moo Juice

Bam!


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Nope


Do you realize you just snagged 32,600?


----------



## Moo Juice

That's why I said bam!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Is that 2 in a row ?….….…..


----------



## Moo Juice

I think I missed one in-between, I think.🤔


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## Bprice1031

Hey MM what's the limit on deer in KY?


----------



## MagicMarker

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey MM what's the limit on deer in KY?


Deer tag gives you 4. Only one antlered buck. $335. Non resident license


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> I think I missed one in-between, I think.🤔


Slacker.


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Slacker.


It's hard to keep up with you "countdowners". See how much more fun it is when there's a little "competition"?


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## 1basshunter

RodsInTheMud said:


> View attachment 499038


Me too


----------



## 1basshunter

Well, me and my wife went to Hawaii for are 5 anniversary and she got sick with Covid on the way back and she was so gracious, she gave it to me.. true love ❤ 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## RodsInTheMud

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 499039
> View attachment 499040
> View attachment 499041
> Well, me and my wife went to Hawaii for are 5 anniversary and she got sick with Covid on the way back and she was so gracious, she gave it to me.. true love ❤ 🤪🤪🤪


Sorry to hear that man, both get well!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 499039
> View attachment 499040
> View attachment 499041
> Well, me and my wife went to Hawaii for are 5 anniversary and she got sick with Covid on the way back and she was so gracious, she gave it to me.. true love ❤ 🤪🤪🤪


Sorry about that BH. Can you both quarantine in your boat for awhile?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Sorry about that BH. Can you both quarantine in your boat for awhile?


I’m going fishing tomorrow morning!!!!! I have had it before and it’s not going to stop my fishing at all it’s just giving me some more time to go and fish 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## M R DUCKS

Off work 1 BH……oh wait! It’s Saturday….what a waste….?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Moo Juice

Whew! I thought you were showing us that you were pregnant.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back home again. Finish processing deer and get caught up on some stuff today is the plan. Get out and enjoy your weekend. And good luck to the youth hunters.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Good Tuesday morning y'all. Did any of yawl get much snow up there in the NE?


----------



## Moo Juice

Yup, nephew's had to salt two days in a row. Not much accumulation though.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Burkcarp1

on a ram..🤣


----------



## M R DUCKS

At least ford and ram are easier to spell…


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen I’m back from fishing today and now watching the game go bucks


----------



## Lazy 8

That team up north squeaked one by. Catch any keepers?


----------



## 1basshunter

2 just at 15 inches and a 3 just short


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Stay warm today


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. 17 degrees in my neck of the woods.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only Sunday but I’m off till the 28th


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s only Sunday but I’m off till the 28th


Off? Oh I get it now, you mean off from work. 😀


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> Off? Oh I get it now, you mean off from work. 😀


I’ve always been OFF in the head


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## $diesel$

Hahahaha, you always find the best pics, Lazy. He reminds me of my last lab.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Lot’s of catch up stuff to get done this week. Firewood to cut and split to replace what we’ve sold too.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Bprice1031

Well it's Monday, at least it's a short week!


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Hahahaha, you always find the best pics, Lazy. He reminds me of my last lab.


Thanks Diesel. Good MONDAY morning y'all.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Hahaha, that reminds me of Rodney Dangerfield saying he had to tie a pork chop around his neck to get his dog to play with him.


----------



## Lazy 8

RodsInTheMud said:


> Hahaha, that reminds me of Rodney Dangerfield saying he had to tie a pork chop around his neck to get his dog to play with him.


Poor guy never got no respect.


----------



## kycreek

Heading to the river now.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen I’m going to go to Cabela’s today for no particular reason, but I will find something that I need. I always do their.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Backyard visitor...hope he's huntin' wabbits









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Backyard visitor...hope he's huntin' wabbits
> View attachment 499274
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Nice shot!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Moo Juice

Wife sent me this.


----------



## Bprice1031

I'm ready for turkey day!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and make it a great day The cow really did jump over the moon


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

That cows even got a bell on it!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Saturday morning y'all. You turkeys oughta fly low.


----------



## Doboy

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Get out and make it a great day The cow really did jump over the moon
> View attachment 499307




LOL,,, & it looks like her tail is UP!
Is that a 'DUMP' at her 3:00?
(I KNOW,,, maybe that pile of POO is a gift,,,,, For the SQUEELERS & the BROWNIES!?)


OMG,,, I hope a jet doesn't get too close,,,,
You know what happens when the POO hits the fan!?

FWIW,,, Further note,,,,
Why my obsession with POO, at this time,
My dual axle, wood hauling trailer is sitting out there, it's filled to the top with manure,,,, & IT'S FROZE SOLID!!
I hope it really warms up today,,, Somehow, someway, I gotta get it shoveled out, today!?????????
(hence the poor poo jokes,,,,,,, ;>)




(how's that for a 'DE-RAILING' SICKY? ;>)

*Have a fantastic TURKEY DAY, guys! ENJOY.*


----------



## Doboy

HEY Lazy,,,,
I just sent your picture, to my 'always canning something' wife!
It'll make her smile.


----------



## kycreek

Going back to the riverbank after lunch. Hoping for better results than yesterday. One bite in almost 4 hours is just a little slow. Falling water & a bluebird sky isn't a good combination. 

And that fish pulled off at the bank. LOL

Keep telling myself it's getting ready to turn on.

Any minute now....


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a beautiful day outside maybe a bit cooler than I like but I’m going to take Carman out for dinner tonight and then I’m going out to the lake and do some fishing for a little bit.


----------



## Mickey

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 499309


Way too funny!


----------



## Mickey

The last things to go upon a human's are the pupils. They dilate.


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a beautiful day outside maybe a bit cooler than I like but I’m going to take Carman out for dinner tonight and then I’m going out to the lake and do some fishing for a little bit.


You realize that merely driving the car doesn't count as "taking her out for dinner". You have to pay too. Standing behind her at the counter with your arms around her waist while she pays isn't a good look for you.🤣


----------



## Mickey

The last things to go upon a human's death are the pupils. They dilate. There fixed it.


----------



## Lil' Rob

So...decided to try to make mango-habanero sauce this morning...turned out ok...except, I forgot to put on some rubber gloves when starting to cut the peppers...you can guess the rest of the story.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> You realize that merely driving the car doesn't count as "taking her out for dinner". You have to pay too. Standing behind her at the counter with your arms around her waist while she pays isn't a good look for you.🤣


Wow I didn’t know that she would ever let me drive


----------



## Redheads




----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> So...decided to try to make mango-habanero sauce this morning...turned out ok...except, I forgot to put on some rubber gloves when starting to cut the peppers...you can guess the rest of the story.


I pulled that trick the first time I made some Atomic Buffalo Turds. Once you learn something the hard way...


----------



## Lazy 8

Sunset brought to you from West Virginia, where the men are men and the sheep are scared.


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> I pulled that trick the first time I made some Atomic Buffalo Turds. Once you learn something the hard way...


Mine came after applying some udder mint to a swollen quarter. Yikes!


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Mine came after applying some udder mint to a swollen quarter. Yikes!


You would be the type of person to do that 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Wife showed me this…. Then said no! 🤣







Disclaimer: Internet photo! 🙄


----------



## mrb1

RodsInTheMud said:


> Set the Xmas tree up today! 😁
> View attachment 499364


Girlfriend tried to get me to make one like that about four years ago when that *exact* *image* started making the rounds on Pinterest and FB. No thanks darlin'.😁


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## threeten

Lazy 8 said:


> Sunset brought to you from West Virginia, where the men are men and the sheep are scared.
> View attachment 499356


I heard safe sex is practiced in WV…….
They paint an “X” on the sheep that kick!!


----------



## Bprice1031

Happy Wednesday before Thanksgiving! This reminder is for you Lazy since you're starting to get your taste buds back. Don't want you to miss the big day!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

mrb1 said:


> Girlfriend tried to get me to make one like that about four years ago when that *exact* *image* started making the rounds on Pinterest and FB. No thanks darlin'.😁


Yup wife showed me this one too, and yes she got it from FB! Lol


----------



## mrb1

RodsInTheMud said:


> Yup wife showed me this one too, and yes she got it from FB! Lol


Oh. Came across like that was your tree in the image.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

mrb1 said:


> Oh. Came across like that was your tree in the image.


Yeah it kinda did…. Fixed! Lol


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## Moo Juice

That's not what they meant when they said to get your turkey "basted".


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Sat in stand last night and this morning. Saw nice bucks both times. Just out of bow range. Might be in trouble next week. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

Bingo


----------



## Moo Juice

Moo


----------



## Moo Juice

Nice one MM.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Mine came after applying some udder mint to a swollen quarter. Yikes!


Hey Jack, what happens in the barn...stays in the barn.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> Happy Wednesday before Thanksgiving! This reminder is for you Lazy since you're starting to get your taste buds back. Don't want you to miss the big day!


Thanks brother. This time last year I think I had a small bite of everything. They don't tell you in the beginning of treatment to not be surprised if you're not hungry for a year from now.


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Bingo


Boomshackalacka!


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, good morning y'all. I remember seeing the count at 32,680 something yesterday evening and thinking I had some time to grab what MM did. But yawl were kinda chatty this morning!


----------



## M R DUCKS

🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, good morning y'all. I remember seeing the count at 32,680 something yesterday evening and thinking I had some time to grab what MM did. But yawl were kinda chatty this morning!
> View attachment 499397


You gotta get up if you're going to accomplish anything, lazy. Don't blame us for your lack of ambition.


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Jack, what happens in the barn...stays in the barn.


Let's just say, Icy Hot on steroids.😲


----------



## 1basshunter

Well good afternoon gentlemen I’m at are Westerville house waiting on Carmen to get home then give her a quick kiss and a hug then I’m off to are buckeye lake house.but I’ll have to stop and pick up some food like pizza and some beer 🍺 for after fishing tonight and then first thing in the morning I’ll probably do some more fishing then back to Westerville….


----------



## Moo Juice

You have a very rough life.


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Well good afternoon gentlemen I’m at are Westerville house waiting on Carmen to get home then give her a quick kiss and a hug then I’m off to are buckeye lake house.but I’ll have to stop and pick up some food like pizza and some beer 🍺 for after fishing tonight and then first thing in the morning I’ll probably do some more fishing then back to Westerville….



I think he spends more time on the lake than he spends at work????????  Lucky Guy


----------



## $diesel$

Redheads said:


> View attachment 499336


You said a mouthful there, Red 🤙


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## M R DUCKS

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 499408


FEED ME!


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> 🤦🏻‍♂️


...and just where were you Mr. Duck? Sleeping in?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 499408


Ok thanks for ruining my turkey tomorrow 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> You gotta get up if you're going to accomplish anything, lazy. Don't blame us for your lack of ambition.


Yea, yea, yea, I got up by 0500 most of my life. Sometimes earlier.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## SICKOFIT

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 499372


Damn that's funny man. Brilliant also


----------



## Bprice1031

Happy Thanksgiving! Bird has been in for an hour now. Started it at 6 this morning. Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## joekacz

And a Happy Thanksgiving to all of the “DERAILERS “…GOD BLESS


----------



## garhtr

Happy Thanksgiving to all, enjoy your time with family and friends--- N --Eat A lot of Turkey 
Enjoy !


----------



## kycreek

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy Thanksgiving you Turkeys.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i knew it


----------



## Moo Juice

What I said was, "bring the squash"!


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I hope you all have a wonderful thanksgiving weekend


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Happy Thanksgiving. Enjoy your day


----------



## Moo Juice

Evening gentleman, it's a happy Thanksgiving. I just finished harvesting the 2022 soybean crop. Sad yields but it's done and we're on to corn. Always like shelling corn during deer season. I can hunt all day and not feel guilty about not working. Good luck this week to all participants and be safe.


----------



## Moo Juice

Forgot to add. Seen three different bucks chasing does this evening as I moved from farm to farm. They're still hot.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good luck Moo and whoever else heads out.
I put sides on my trailer today. 3/4 pressure treated. It's only a 5x8 but it's exactly what I wanted. 15" tires and wheels. Bought it when The Anderson's went out of business. 
It was too nice of a day down here in WV. Dang near 70 degrees.


----------



## Moo Juice

Nice looking trailer Lazy. Be careful or MM will try and buy it from you to flip.


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> Nice looking trailer Lazy. Be careful or MM will try and buy it from you to flip.


I resemble that remark. Just bought another 6x10 with gate Tuesday to flip. 🙂


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Moo and hey MM, is that the size that Fastwawa was looking for?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Moo and hey MM, is that the size that Fastwawa was looking for?


Got one for Fasty awhile back.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy your 4 day weekend. If rain stops think I’ll go sit for awhile. Going to an auction at 10.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 499537


Too soon! I’m still full from Thanksgiving dinner. I feel sick now.


----------



## Moo Juice

So it wouldn't make you sick if you weren't full?


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> So it wouldn't make you sick if you weren't full?


It wouldn’t make me ready to puke. Just sick.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning you bunch of degenerate derailers and I'm guilty as well.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen I’m going to take Carman out for dinner tonight at Smith&Wollensky


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen I’m going to take Carman out for dinner tonight at Smith&Wollensky


The wagyu fillet is delicious.Have a good dinner.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

We after some time thinking about it Carman and I decided to buy a condo in maui and if you guys would ever want to use it. Just let me know.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> We after some time thinking about it Carman and I decided to buy a condo in maui and if you guys would ever want to use it. Just let me know.


Question.....I have enough frequent flier miles to get 4 tickets anywhere in the states, What would you charge Fastie me and 2 others to rent the condo < The only thing holding us back is the lodging prices for 2 weeks...Thx Tom


----------



## Moo Juice

Saugeye Tom said:


> Question.....I have enough frequent flier miles to get 4 tickets anywhere in the states, What would you charge Fastie me and 2 others to rent the condo < The only thing holding us back is the lodging prices for 2 weeks...Thx Tom


I doubt the rent will be too bad. It's the non refundable damages deposit that's going to be the killer. Rumor has it, the Rolling Stones used to be jealous of you two's ability to trash hotel rooms.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Moo Juice said:


> I doubt the rent will be too bad. It's the non refundable damages deposit that's going to be the killer. Rumor has it, the Rolling Stones used to be jealous of you two's ability to trash hotel rooms.


was thinking to invite you and bobk or magicmarker


----------



## 1basshunter

Go for it Guys it has 4 master bedrooms and a big kitchen!!!!! Plus a nice size living room, and a huge balcony overlooking the ocean. I believe all of you could fit in there comfortably.


----------



## 1basshunter

Is there anybody else watching this Florida and Florida State game??? Man it is a dogfight


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Is there anybody else watching this Florida and Florida State game??? Man it is a dogfight


Yes good game. How much for 2 weeks


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Is there anybody else watching this Florida and Florida State game??? Man it is a dogfight


Yes...prolly the best game I've watched all year.

Also...ST called and told me about your offer to let a few of us use your Hawaii condo. 
Want to Thank You for that very generous offer. We'll get a game plan together and get back with ya to make sure it meets your approval. 
Again...Thank You!


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes good game. How much for 2 weeks


I’m good on money just go and you guys have a good time


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 499625


Showed this ingenious setup to Roho and we were thinkin it's a great idea cause If'n you had to...you could offset what you were towin to one side or the other.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Frosty out there this morning. Was going to sit this morning but wimped out. Auction buys yesterday were a 3 bottom Oliver plow and a 7x20 equipment trailer. Trailer needs new wood deck but think we got that covered. Get out and enjoy your weekend and Monday’s opener.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Any good college football games on today?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good idea. Wouldn't you put the side without a ball on top if'n you weren't towing somethin?


----------



## M R DUCKS

I think Purdue plays at Indiana today? decide the Big 10 (14, soon to be 16) division leader 🙄


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> was thinking to invite you and bobk or magicmarker


You boys have a good time. I'll spring for an authentic Hawaiian Luau, complete with kālua puaʻa (kālua pig), poke, lomi salmon, ʻopihi, and haupia, beer, and traditional Hawaiian music.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I’m back from Cabelas was there buying some fishing line and more lures for some dumb reason and Carman overheard a mom and her son talking about getting dad a new fishing rod and they were a lot short on money. So we decided to buy it for them and then Carmen picked up one more and two reels and then we gave it to them so his little fishing partner has something to catch a fish with also…


----------



## 1basshunter

OH-


----------



## ditchdigger

1basshunter said:


> OH-


IO


----------



## Yeada

1basshunter said:


> OH-


I O


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I’m back from Cabelas was there buying some fishing line and more lures for some dumb reason and Carman overheard a mom and her son talking about getting dad a new fishing rod and they were a lot short on money. So we decided to buy it for them and then Carmen picked up one more and two reels and then we gave it to them so his little fishing partner has something to catch a fish with also…


Don't be surprised if good Karma comes knocking on your door.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, I'm flipping back and forth between 11-0 Buckeyes and 4-7 WVU. They fired the WV athletics director primarily because he wouldn't fire the coach.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Don't be surprised if good Karma comes knocking on your door.


It came my way a long time ago when I met Carman!!!! I used to be so dam poor it was not even funny to now I have more than enough money to help people out… the funny thing about it I was literally just talking to Carmen on the way in about picking up a rod and reel for the next get together lol maybe next time I go I’ll get it


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 499653


I gotta be honest, I never saw the Bucks losing or the Mountaineers winning today. Life's just full of surprises.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> I gotta be honest, I never saw the Bucks losing or the Mountaineers winning today. Life's just full of surprises.


Gonna be honest too...watching Bucks play most every game this year...due to our weak secondary that IMO...never got any better as the season went on...the loss doesn't really surprise me. 
What does surprise me is the point spread.


----------



## Lazy 8

Is Ryan Days job in as much jeopardy as the WVU coach? I mean, two straight losses to that team up north?


----------



## crappie4me

id hafta believe so...you don't lose to ttun 2 years in a row and not pay for it...but they were 11-0 so who knows.


Lazy 8 said:


> Is Ryan Days job in as much jeopardy as the WVU coach? I mean, two straight losses to that team up north?


----------



## Lazy 8

crappie4me said:


> id hafta believe so...you don't lose to ttun 2 years in a row and not pay for it...but they were 11-0 so who knows.


Did I see correctly that MI hadn't beat OSU in the shoe since 2000?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Hope all the rain is finished by tonight and we get a decent day to hunt tomorrow. Good luck to anyone else out.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. MM, hope you get fair weather.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen it’s been a sleepy day for me and the browns just maybe get a win today


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen it’s been a sleepy day for me and the browns just maybe get a win today


Slacker. Those fish ain't gonna hook themselves.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Slacker. Those fish ain't gonna hook themselves.


Yesterday after the game


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Yesterday after the game


Very nice. You are the fishwhisperer.


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentleman, good luck to all who head out hunting this week.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning moo and the rest of you gentlemen have a great day today I’m back to work 😡 so I can pay my taxes so all of you retired people can sleep in then do nothing all day long


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning moo and the rest of you gentlemen have a great day today I’m back to work 😡 so I can pay my taxes so all of you retired people can sleep in then do nothing all day long


Got to pay for that fancy condo in Hawaii too. Get busy!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s opening day in the hopper wagon stand. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## kycreek

Heading back to the riverbank this afternoon.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning moo and the rest of you gentlemen have a great day today I’m back to work 😡 so I can pay my taxes so all of you retired people can sleep in then do nothing all day long


Thanks BH! Here's to you brother.


----------



## Hatchetman

I was gonna


----------



## Hatchetman

go huntin today


----------



## Hatchetman

but changed my


----------



## Hatchetman

mind and


----------



## Hatchetman

decided to


----------



## Hatchetman

shoot this one instead....


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> shoot this one instead....


Good job Pete


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> shoot this one instead....


Good shooting there, Pilgram.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only Tuesday but Monday is over with and now that I’m back to work all you retired guys will have your check in the mail in time for buying my Christmas present


----------



## bobk

Hatchetman said:


> shoot this one instead....


How much meat did you get?


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> How much meat did you get?


He saved a lot of money on ammo


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> He saved a lot of money on ammo


True that!


----------



## Hatchetman

bobk said:


> How much meat did you get?



Bad shot, hit the rear quarters, mostly ground meat.....


----------



## Moo Juice

If you were a better shot, maybe you could have put this thread out of it's misery.🤣


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all. All you hunters be safe and good luck! All you working stiffs enjoy the day at work. All you retirees, do something.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Saw a couple yesterday but still looking for one of three. Buddy from where I worked coming out this afternoon. He wants a brown deer. Last year he killed a couple trees in the process. He’s got the shakes so bad it’s hard for him to shoot straight. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 499799


Yup, not till Thanksgiving's over.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> If you were a better shot, maybe you could have put this thread out of it's misery.🤣


Booooo. Don't you have a cow to milk?


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> Morning all. All you hunters be safe and good luck! All you working stiffs enjoy the day at work. All you retirees, do something.


Good morning yawl. I am doing something. I'm working on a cup of coffee. 
USA vs Iran in soccer today in the World Cup and before you go there, I don't understand soccer either. Never will. Never care to.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Hatchetman

Moo Juice said:


> If you were a better shot, maybe you could have put this thread out of it's misery.🤣



I've tried but some "Lazy" guy keeps reviving it....


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> I've tried but some "Lazy" guy keeps reviving it....


Hey, I disappeared for a month or so and it kept going and y'all asked me to come back?
Careful what you ask for.


----------



## Lazy 8

USA -- 1
Iran -- The big goose egg


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Here's a project idea for Moo and MM!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

this guy has the tires on backwards


----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentleman, it's 1:20, do you know where your favorite farmer is? Me neither but I'm just now getting chased out of the field by rain. I didn't think the weather man would get this one right but by golly he did.


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all except Moo. Good night Moo.


----------



## Moo Juice

Bprice1031 said:


> Morning all except Moo. Good night Moo.


Nope. Back up milking cows.😡


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got up this morning and went back to bed. Crazy windy outside. Don’t think deer would move either. Have fun today


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good Humpday morning y'all. Moo, at least you tried. I think clearer tonight, but colder.
Here's one for you and I think Fastwawa owns the station.


----------



## Redheads




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## PromiseKeeper

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s only Tuesday but Monday is over with and now that I’m back to work all you retired guys will have your check in the mail in time for buying my Christmas present


No worries BH. Your present is already ordered. Got you the same thing I got you last year!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

Bucks playing Duke right now.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Fireplace guys..... I have a cast iron stove with gas logs. I had an energy audit today and the tech said I was getting some cold air back through the stove pipe from the outside.. What would you use to seal it? 

Its minimal. They do a pressure test on the whole house and use a thermal imaging camera to see where you are losing heat. It was actually pretty awesome and pointed out a few things you couldn't have seen without it. Best part... it was free! Even got a new thermostat installed. 

Thanks!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday morning and I’m heading out to work man I can’t wait to come home and get a nice little nap 😴


----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentleman. We had some excitement around last night. Some neighborhood cattle got loose and headed towards town. Guess who got the call to handle the situation. Yup, the moo crew. I had my boys meet me at the gas station and luckily there was an old farmstead with a good pasture nearby. We got them rounded up and safe for the night. Now how do I get them on a trailer and back home? That's today's problem I guess. I'd say they made it a good 2 to 3 miles from home. Good times.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

hooray, root canal day!


----------



## Moo Juice

I know a lady who was told by her dentist that she needed a root canal. "A root canal", she said. "Why, I think I'd rather give birth than have a root canal". Doc said, "well let me know so I know how to adjust the chair".


----------



## Bprice1031

It's almost Friday. I like Friday.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. I’m looking at new scenery this morning. In the turkey blind backside of woods. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## mrb1

@Moo Juice...had one years ago about 10 foot outside the bedroom window about 2am. Summertime so the windows were open. Started mooing and scared the gf to death, she ran and hid in the bathroom  I winged a couple shoes at her (the cow, not the gf ). Ol Bessie just looks at me and slowly ambled off. Gf never did go back to sleep.


----------



## MagicMarker

mrb1 said:


> @Moo Juice...had one years ago about 10 foot outside the bedroom window about 2am. Summertime so the windows were open. Started mooing and scared the gf to death, she ran and hid in the bathroom  I winged a couple shoes at her (the cow, not the gf ). Ol Bessie just looks at me and slowly ambled off. Gf never did go back to sleep.


Never is a long time


----------



## mrb1

MagicMarker said:


> Never is a long time


yea, she's asleep right now..so I guess she got over it.


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Fireplace guys..... I have a cast iron stove with gas logs. I had an energy audit today and the tech said I was getting some cold air back through the stove pipe from the outside.. What would you use to seal it?
> 
> Its minimal. They do a pressure test on the whole house and use a thermal imaging camera to see where you are losing heat. It was actually pretty awesome and pointed out a few things you couldn't have seen without it. Best part... it was free! Even got a new thermostat installed.
> 
> Thanks!


PK, I wish I could help you out but I've got no dogs in this hunt. Good luck.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday morning and I’m heading out to work man I can’t wait to come home and get a nice little nap 😴


Ever take a nap in the tree stand?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Woke up to 21 degrees this morning. No wonder MM had Mr. Heater going. Good luck to all you hunters.


----------



## Lazy 8

Almost forgot, you can kiss November 2022 goodbye. Christmas is just around the corner. Hey MM, are you going to decorate your hunting blind?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> Morning gentleman. We had some excitement around last night. Some neighborhood cattle got loose and headed towards town. Guess who got the call to handle the situation. Yup, the moo crew. I had my boys meet me at the gas station and luckily there was an old farmstead with a good pasture nearby. We got them rounded up and safe for the night. Now how do I get them on a trailer and back home? That's today's problem I guess. I'd say they made it a good 2 to 3 miles from home. Good times.


That was you? 🤣 Wife showed it to me on FB. The Moo Crew has made it! 😂


----------



## 1basshunter

Coming to your school’s soon!!!!!!!! Your tax dollars are appreciated


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

While not something I want to do on a regular basis, this endodontist was top notch and the root canal came off without incident. Now have to go back to the dentist to get the crown replaced- three visits total and over $2k! Danged specialization, anyway. Last crown/root canal I had was by an ex-Air Force dental instructor, and was complete in two and a half hours in one sitting.


----------



## fastwater

My deer hunting season:






























Storm blew top out of tree through brand new garage roof.


----------



## erie mako

It amazes me how they can hand out Narcan kits like candy bars but try to get an Epi-pen from them... really shamefull...


----------



## RodsInTheMud

I agree 100% with the Epi-Pen thing but the numbers don’t lie. 108,000 people in US die yearly from drug overdoses. 100 people in US per year bee stings. I truly understand why people feel the way they do about the distribution of Narcan, and they will never understand until someone they love needs it! And I truly pray they never have to understand! 🙏


----------



## Lil' Rob

That sucks. Crazy how those limbs went straight through!


----------



## Moo Juice

RodsInTheMud said:


> I agree 100% with the Epi-Pen thing but the numbers don’t lie. 108,000 people in US die yearly from drug overdoses. 100 people in US per year bee stings. I truly understand why people feel the way they do about the distribution of Narcan, and they will never understand until someone they love needs it! And I truly pray they never have to understand! 🙏


It's not just users. Just coming in contact with fentanyl can cause a overdose reaction. Seems like this stuff is everywhere.


----------



## Moo Juice

fastwater said:


> My deer hunting season:
> View attachment 499949
> View attachment 499949
> View attachment 499950
> View attachment 499951
> 
> 
> Storm blew top out of tree through brand new garage roof.


Sorry about that Fastie. Brand new to boot.😡


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> It's not just users. Just coming in contact with fentanyl can cause a overdose reaction. Seems like this stuff is everywhere.


I have alot of friends who are paramedics. Talk about being in harm's way.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## crappie4me

say no to drugs wont need narcan


----------



## RodsInTheMud

crappie4me said:


> say no to drugs wont need narcan


Stay away from Bees won’t need an Epi-Pen


----------



## crappie4me

good comparison bro


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Yeah well the whole just say no thingy ain’t gonna save the lives of the ones who didn’t, all I’m saying. Nor the lives of the First Responders who come in contact with the stuff either! 🤔


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be my last good weekend for a little bit I’m going to order 15 12” 4x4 and then start working on the seawall and walkway after I get done working but it will be done ✔


----------



## Bprice1031

At least it's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Different day. Different stand. White squirrel passed through. Hope He brings me luck. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. I think it's coffee time.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Headed to the Creek for couple hours. Lure box, mug of coffee and half a pack of smokes! 😁 Will post report if there is one Lol!


----------



## Moo Juice

Good luck RIM! I'm headed to the combine. Hopefully for rest of the day. I'm out of coffee but I got two candy canes so I should be good. On a good note, I got another 1200 gallons of diesel yesterday but it was a buck a gallon cheaper than last month. I asked the distributor why and he told me not to ask questions just get as much as you can before it goes back up.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Thanks Moo…. Hit Bolivar Dam today, water was perfect but no luck, was a bonus day to be out tho!


----------



## 1basshunter

Got out after work today and got a few


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be my last good weekend for a little bit I’m going to order 15 12” 4x4 and then start working on the seawall and walkway after I get done working but it will be done ✔


What happened to this? Fishing get in way, did it?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Looks like that last one was on a smoke break BH…. Foul 🤣😂🤣


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentleman. Another late night. The youngest and I ran corn till about 1:30 this morning. He ran the combine and I emptied trucks. The weather was getting pretty dicey by the time we got chased out.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Morning gentleman. Another late night. The youngest and I ran corn till about 1:30 this morning. He ran the combine and I emptied trucks. The weather was getting pretty dicey by the time we got chased out.
> View attachment 500042


Talk about burning the midnight oil. Good for you, Moo.
Good morning y'all. Looks like your Bucs might still have a chance.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Back in the hopper wagon stand this morning. Little rain and Lots of wind. Good luck to anyone else out.


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Back in the hopper wagon stand this morning. Little rain and Lots of wind. Good luck to anyone else out.
> View attachment 500044


Good luck MM. A neighbor and I were both harvesting across the street from each other yesterday. So another neighbor who has been disabled from multiple strokes and heart attacks came out and parked between us on my dad's place. One of us ran 3 does right to him. He made a good lung shot on the biggest one. Of course we had to help him with it but it made his day to still be able to harvest a deer. H and R 20ga slug gun. Probably a 50 yard shot.


----------



## MagicMarker

Passed another 8 basket and three does last night. Son and I have 4 in freezer from Kentucky and a steer to butcher in about two weeks. Don’t want to just shoot one for the sake of it.


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

bobk said:


> Got to pay for that fancy condo in Hawaii too. Get busy!


And the one in Florida


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Got to pay for that fancy condo in Hawaii too. Get busy!


All my stuff is paid off we just pay cash for everything


----------



## 1basshunter

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Happy birthday to me!


Happy birthday to you


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> All my stuff is paid off we just pay cash for everything


Why did you borrow 50g from me for the house on put in bay then? Something fishy going on.


----------



## 1basshunter

And I never said that I was paying you back!!!!!! That’s how I got rich and getting richer. PS thanks for the money 💰. Oh and by the way can you please send me 20,000 I’m going to be getting a new boat motor for my Ranger thanks in advance. And one more heads up I’m not going to pay you back for that either 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> And I never said that I was paying you back!!!!!! That’s how I got rich and getting richer. PS thanks for the money 💰. Oh and by the way can you please send me 20,000 I’m going to be getting a new boat motor for my Ranger thanks in advance. And one more heads up I’m not going to pay you back for that either 🤣🤣🤣


Hey...
...you told me you are gettin that new Mercury 200 XL for $21500 out the door. 
Already 'lent' you 10 large towards that mtr. You was already supposed to have the rest.
Now you're tryin to get another 20g off a bobk???
Soon as ST, MM,bobk and I get back from stayin in your Hawain condo during our fishin trip...thinkin I'm gonna hafta get ST and the boys to investigate this situation a bit.
And PLEASE...don't make me get Roho involved!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

I I’m getting it !!!!! Remember I stolen Toms piggy bank 🏦 Oh you’re not going to get payed back either just in case you don’t already know 🤣🤣🤣but don’t get mad I did say thanks …. Just pretend you invested in the crypto coin, and it went bankrupt 🤪🤪🤪 and if you still feel bad for bob you can always help him out with the money he gave me for my bass boat motor just send it to me and I’ll give it to him 🤣🤣🤣Bob you’re not going to get that money either by the way ❗


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Hey...
> ...you told me you are gettin that new Mercury 200 XL for $21500 out the door.
> Already 'lent' you 10 large towards that mtr. You was already supposed to have the rest.
> Now you're tryin to get another 20g off a bobk???
> Soon as ST, MM,bobk and I get back from stayin in your Hawain condo during our fishin trip...thinkin I'm gonna hafta get ST and the boys to investigate this situation a bit. I’m
> And PLEASE...don't make me get Roho involved!!!


I’m trashing that condo.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> I I’m getting it !!!!! Remember I stolen Toms piggy bank 🏦 Oh you’re not going to get payed back either just in case you don’t already know 🤣🤣🤣but don’t get mad I did say thanks …. Just pretend you invested in the crypto coin, and it went bankrupt 🤪🤪🤪 and if you still feel bad for bob you can always help him out with the money he gave me for my bass boat motor just send it to me and I’ll give it to him 🤣🤣🤣Bob you’re not going to get that money either by the way ❗



BH...thanks for the heads up on not gettin $ back. 
Soon as Roho gets back his extended Hawaii vacation...remember...you lured him there when you went with the good looking chicks...ima gonna brief him on the situation.



bobk said:


> I’m trashing that condo.


Yep...
...by the time we leave that condo...it's gonna look like hurricane Nicole left Fla. and used that condo for her next bullseye.
Might even hafta rent condo out the last week we're there to a band of sand flea carrying pygmies of the night to recoup some of our $.
We can stay at my wife's cousins place in Honolulu that week...


----------



## 1basshunter

Go ahead and trash it I’m letting you guys use my neighbors condo


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> View attachment 500048


What chu doing in my house, Willis?


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy BD Wobbler.


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Hey...
> ...you told me you are gettin that new Mercury 200 XL for $21500 out the door.
> Already 'lent' you 10 large towards that mtr. You was already supposed to have the rest.
> Now you're tryin to get another 20g off a bobk???
> Soon as ST, MM,bobk and I get back from stayin in your Hawain condo during our fishin trip...thinkin I'm gonna hafta get ST and the boys to investigate this situation a bit.
> And PLEASE...don't make me get Roho involved!!!


Y'all have a good time down there in Shangrala.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Getting close


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Almost there


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Sniper alert


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Bang


----------



## M R DUCKS

tweet, tweet?


----------



## M R DUCKS

How did That happen…😡🤣🤣


----------



## M R DUCKS

Summa-beetch.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

M R DUCKS said:


> How did That happen…😡🤣🤣


Got to watch those snipers.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Got to watch those snipers.


That’s some funny stuff there…


----------



## 1basshunter

M R DUCKS said:


> Summa-beetch.


You were too busy sweeping


----------



## M R DUCKS

actually I was lurking…AND still failed….🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> You were too busy sweeping


Or tweeting


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

M R DUCKS said:


> actually I was lurking…AND still failed….🤦🏻‍♂️


91 to go for the big 33,000. That's bigger than the 70 for my birthday, Mr Duck


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

M R DUCKS said:


> tweet, tweet?


You're a dead duck....


----------



## M R DUCKS

33,000 is for Lazy…


----------



## M R DUCKS

Or a lame duck….!


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> 33,000 is for Lazy…


Here's looking at you Mr. Duck..


----------



## 1basshunter

Tequila sunrise 🌄


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## $diesel$

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> 91 to go for the big 33,000. That's bigger than the 70 for my birthday, Mr Duck


Mine is today, HW.. I think i'm turn'n bout 35. 🤪 .......i wish.


----------



## Moo Juice

Happy birthday guys! Our rat terrier turned 8 yesterday and our youngest turns 15 tomorrow.


----------



## fastwater

Happy Birthday to all two...and four legged critters on this here forum of brother misfits!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

What Fastie said!^^^^


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Elf on a shelf Texas style


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got the fire going in the hopper stand this morning. It’s a little nippy out here. Gonna sit couple hours and then go help a buddy cut up his doe. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

Sunrise from the blind


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a bit nippy outside today I’m going to be getting some more tools ⚒ for my impending work I’m getting ready to start…. The wood will be here Tuesday afternoon and then I’ll be at it. Hopefully I can get the 15 4x4x12 done in a week the I’ll be putting on 25 2x12x12 Lagged on with in a day or so


----------



## Moo Juice

PromiseKeeper said:


> View attachment 500108
> 
> Elf on a shelf Texas style


----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## Hatchetman

bobk said:


> Why did you borrow 50g from me for the house on put in bay then? Something fishy going on.



He is friends with Sherm ya know??!!


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Mine is today, HW.. I think i'm turn'n bout 35. 🤪 .......i wish.


Happy Birthday Diesel! Enjoy yourself today!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Unfortunately it’s time to put the old tin boat to bed…… 😟


----------



## threeten




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## TODD64

Georgia should make quick work against the Bucks. Think they should put Bucks at 3 to play Michigan, so much more fun.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

TODD64 said:


> Georgia should make quick work against the Bucks. Think they should put Bucks at 3 to play Michigan, so much more fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Yea...will sure surprise me If'n the Georgia/TOSU game isn't an ugly loss for TOSU.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

$diesel$ said:


> Mine is today, HW.. I think i'm turn'n bout 35. 🤪 .......i wish.


Happy Birthday youngster


Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 500120


B


----------



## MagicMarker

Another one for Moo Juice


----------



## RodsInTheMud

8 beers later…… Got’er done! 🤪 And no, the vintage trolling motor is not for sale! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Yea...will sure surprise me If'n the Georgia/TOSU game isn't an ugly loss for TOSU.



Game is the 31ST at 8PM and I will say we will be surprised at the results in a good way....If not I will deny typing this....


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Game is the 31ST at 8PM and I will say we will be surprised at the results in a good way....If not I will deny typing this....


Sure hope you're right HM.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a slow day today time wise because it’s Monday and I’m so poor that I should work 3 jobs just for gas’s money….but you retired guys need to sleep in and let me know what I’m missing out on 🤣


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a slow day today time wise because it’s Monday and I’m so poor that I should work 3 jobs just for gas’s money….but you retired guys need to sleep in and let me know what I’m missing out on 🤣


If I had your money, I could burn mine.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Lots of catch up stuff all week. Enjoy your week.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Happy Birthday Diesel! Enjoy yourself today!
> View attachment 500131


 Thanks, buddy and i will try to.


----------



## $diesel$

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Happy Birthday youngster
> B


Thank you, sir


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning America. Define the word Irony...OSU and Michigan playing each other in the big game after TCU and GA losing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Mooey, is this your barn?


----------



## kycreek

After taking off the weekend I'm heading back to the riverbank this evening. Hoping the sauger are still biting. I'd be surpris3d it they aren't.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Happy Birthday Diesel!


----------



## Moo Juice

I was pretty ticked when my dump truck wouldn't start today. After all, I know I just replaced those batteries.


----------



## Moo Juice

I had 4 group 31's delivered. I'm changing them right now. I'm trying to remain positive as I navigate this negative experience.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

The escape caught on Security Camera?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> I had 4 group 31's delivered. I'm changing them right now. I'm trying to remain positive as I navigate this negative experience.


What ever you do……don’t touch that zip tie!💥


----------



## Moo Juice

What zip tie?


----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## Moo Juice

That zip tie?


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> I was pretty ticked when my dump truck wouldn't start today. After all, I know I just replaced those batteries.
> View attachment 500219


9 years isn’t too bad.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> If I had your money, I could burn mine.


Don’t burn your money just send it to me then I’ll give you mine. Bob tell him that I always pay people back 🤣🤣🤣 and moo I’m not even going to pay you back either


----------



## Moo Juice

bobk said:


> 9 years isn’t too bad.


That's the problem. Where in the sam hill did 9 years go?


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Don’t burn your money just send it to me then I’ll give you mine. Bob tell him that I always pay people back 🤣🤣🤣 and moo I’m not even going to pay you back either


In you pay them back alright. Just not cash😆


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> That's the problem. Where in the sam hill did 9 years go?


It gets worse. 🤔


----------



## 1basshunter

Do you know bob, I’m thinking as old as moo is now and he’s starting to show dementia he probably won’t remember he gave me the money anyhow.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Moo Juice

It's not the age, it's the miles.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> It's not the age, it's the miles.


And from the sound of it, none of it was ever a paved road


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 500227


Ehhhhhh?


----------



## Moo Juice

Moo's having a rough evening boys.


----------



## MagicMarker

Your day is gonna is getting better and better


----------



## fastwater

OH wow!
A looong night indeed.
Sure feel for ya Moo.


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Your day is gonna is getting better and better


Your right MM. I brought my grain cart under her and got her empty and the old girl crawled out. I can't believe it. Praise the Lord!


----------



## fastwater

That's Great Moo!!!
Could have been real bad for sure..


----------



## RodsInTheMud

You gotta quit reading OGF when you’re driving that thing Moo 🤣! Glad it worked out for you man! 👍


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Amen! He's lookin out for ya!
Country boys can survive!


----------



## Moo Juice

There's a horizontal we'll right there. Apparently, all this rain softened up the frack pit and I found it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a great day today at least for me the work is being dropped off at the lake house and I can get started on the job


----------



## Moo Juice

Morning guys. Met myself at the door this morning. Drug in at a quarter till four, back out at 10 after 5. There was a filter incident that caused the first pot to go down the drain. Left coffee slop all over the counter. Just what I wanted to deal with. Regardless, have a good day.


----------



## $diesel$

PromiseKeeper said:


> Happy Birthday Diesel!


Thank you, Mr PK


----------



## threeten

Moo- I hate when the filter plugs on the ol’ coffee pot. Always when I’m in a hurry or just cleaned the kitchen.
BTW- glad she crawled outta there without much drama. Could’ve been ugly with the weather coming in today


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> Morning guys. Met myself at the door this morning. Drug in at a quarter till four, back out at 10 after 5. There was a filter incident that caused the first pot to go down the drain. Left coffee slop all over the counter. Just what I wanted to deal with. Regardless, have a good day.


Uuuuug…… 🤬


----------



## mrb1

Moo Juice said:


> Morning guys. Met myself at the door this morning. Drug in at a quarter till four, back out at 10 after 5. There was a filter incident that caused the first pot to go down the drain. Left coffee slop all over the counter. Just what I wanted to deal with. Regardless, have a good day.


I forgot to put the glass pot back in place once after starting a pot. Went outside for a bit. Came back in and it had overflowed, ran down the counter and filled the silverware drawer. *NEVER *will do that again


----------



## Moo Juice

RodsInTheMud said:


> Uuuuug…… 🤬
> View attachment 500251


That's exactly what it looked like.😡


----------



## M R DUCKS

COFFEE ! Dry or wet, it is a mess!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Glad you got out of the hole you were digging yourself in Moo. Fired up the mill yesterday and cut a new deck for that last equipment trailer. Try and get it bolted in today.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker

3


----------



## MagicMarker

2


----------



## MagicMarker

1


----------



## MagicMarker

My work here is done


----------



## M R DUCKS

There is a guy in Indiana that would be proud of you….


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> 1


Good snag MM!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning you bunch of Derailers. Had a check up yesterday with my radiation doctor. He stuck a scope down my nostril and told me I'm cancer free. Have an appt. with my chemo doctor today. Blood draw.


----------



## Mickey

Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 500239
> View attachment 500240
> 
> Moo's having a rough evening boys.


How many of us you figure to push you out? Chest waders required?


----------



## Lazy 8

One more thang, the coffee belongs in the cup and not all over the counter.


----------



## Mickey

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning you bunch of Derailers. Had a check up yesterday with my radiation doctor. He stuck a scope down my nostril and told me I'm cancer free. Have an appt. with my chemo doctor today. Blood draw.


Good luck at the doctor today Lazy.


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Moo if you would have paved that field you wouldn’t have got your equipment stuck


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning you bunch of Derailers. Had a check up yesterday with my radiation doctor. He stuck a scope down my nostril and told me I'm cancer free. Have an appt. with my chemo doctor today. Blood draw.


Praise the Lord! Waiting to hear more good news!


----------



## Moo Juice

PromiseKeeper said:


> Praise the Lord! Waiting to hear more good news!


X2! That's awesome, lazy!


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Hay Moo if you would have paved that field you wouldn’t have got your equipment stuck


I wouldn't have grown a crop either.🤔


----------



## Moo Juice

Mickey said:


> How many of us you figure to push you out? Chest waders required?


Lots. Lots of people. I think she's around 40,000# loaded.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning you bunch of Derailers. Had a check up yesterday with my radiation doctor. He stuck a scope down my nostril and told me I'm cancer free. Have an appt. with my chemo doctor today. Blood draw.


Awesome news!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning you bunch of Derailers. Had a check up yesterday with my radiation doctor. He stuck a scope down my nostril and told me I'm cancer free. Have an appt. with my chemo doctor today. Blood draw.


Good news for sure. I think he.ought to stick a scope up your butt just to make double sure.Got to check both ends....


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

M R DUCKS said:


> There is a guy in Indiana that would be proud of you….


Missed it by this much. Better luck next time, you're due.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> I wouldn't have grown a crop either.🤔


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## RodsInTheMud

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 500317


Dang!….. that’s a lot of Kangaroo meat! 😁


----------



## Lazy 8

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Good news for sure. I think he.ought to stick a scope up your butt just to make double sure.Got to check both ends....


Had that done a month or so ago. Even convinced my doc to write a note to my wife saying he didn't find my head up there.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Awesome news!


Thank you all. Chemo doc said everything looked good. She was concerned about my thyroid because chemo can fry them. Another checkup in 3 months but for now...I'm good!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

good deal for you LAZY


----------



## Lazy 8

BTW -- I taste buds are working at roughly 50% of what they were pre-treatment. I was told not to get my Hope's up for them to come back much more if any. Nothing tastes like it used to. I used to love a good steak like the rest of you but I had some a few days ago and I could barely taste it. I guess I'll keep getting my protein by putting g some whey protein in my 2 daily smoothies.
Sorry mooey.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> good deal for you LAZY


Thank you, Thomas!


----------



## Moo Juice

RodsInTheMud said:


> Dang!….. that’s a lot of Kangaroo meat! 😁


I had to quit eating kangaroo. It was making me jumpy.


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m glad to hear that lazy


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Lazy 8 said:


> Thank you all. Chemo doc said everything looked good. She was concerned about my thyroid because chemo can fry them. Another checkup in 3 months but for now...I'm good!


Great!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> I’m glad to hear that lazy


Thanks brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Great!


Thanks brother.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good news Lazy. I don’t want to hear any excuses for the next get together


----------



## fastwater

That's GREAT lazy!!!


----------



## BowBound

Good to hear lazy!!!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey

RodsInTheMud said:


> Dang!….. that’s a lot of Kangaroo meat! 😁


Remember this? "So we tanned his hide when he died Clyde, and that's it hanging on the shed." "All together now, tie me kangaroo down sport. Tie me kangaroo down."


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice Wednesday morning


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a nice Wednesday morning


THE FOG


----------



## 1basshunter

I I’m going to sell the 55to70 milk cows for cheap not trying to get a lot for them so just make an offer…… also I will be stealing I mean getting 240 acres of corn, and about the same and soy beans not looking to make a lot of money just a quick sale anybody interested


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s hump day for the working class. Got more wood to cut and split today. Harder to keep up this year. Guess I could do what others do ( raise price to slow down orders) but not going to. Anyway get out and enjoy your day. Did get the trailer ready to go


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> I I’m going to sell the 55to70 milk cows for cheap not trying to get a lot for them so just make an offer…… also I will be stealing I mean getting 240 acres of corn, and about the same and soy beans not looking to make a lot of money just a quick sale anybody interested


Looks like somebody wants a raise in their allowance again. Let me talk to Carman and see what we can do. Now, you may have to take Ranger on a few more walks per week or make sure the trash gets to the curb or something. Extra money comes with extra responsibility you know. We're trying to teach you that. Regardless, let me talk to her and we'll see if we can fix you up. Sound good little buddy?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning yawl. I want to thank all of you for your kind words about my health. Thank you!


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Looks like somebody wants a raise in their allowance again. Let me talk to Carman and see what we can do. Now, you may have to take Ranger on a few more walks per week or make sure the trash gets to the curb or something. Extra money comes with extra responsibility you know. We're trying to teach you that. Regardless, let me talk to her and we'll see if we can fix you up. Sound good little buddy?
> [/QUOTE Moo yeah don’t need to call Carman just go to sleep and then don’t wake up until I’m
> Safely away🤣🤣🤣🤣💰💰💰


----------



## Moo Juice

You should have done it last night. I was awake for 40 hours straight. A tornado couldn't have woken me up last night.


----------



## 1basshunter

Patience, grasshopper


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Had that done a month or so ago. Even convinced my doc to write a note to my wife saying he didn't find my head up there.


Way to go, brother, i knew you had it.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Lazy 8 said:


> Had that done a month or so ago. Even convinced my doc to write a note to my wife saying he didn't find my head up there.


Better than my doc, he said he just saw the biggest a-hole....


----------



## 1basshunter

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Better than my doc, he said he just saw the biggest a-hole....


Was it the black hole 🕳


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Oh to have these days back……


----------



## Moo Juice

RodsInTheMud said:


> Oh to have these days back……
> View attachment 500407


Does having a boat that age count? Those days are back everytime I go fishing!🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday morning and I’m going to be doing a lot of electrical work today putting in some smoking and vaping detectors in the bathrooms


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s Thursday morning and I’m going to be doing a lot of electrical work today putting in some smoking and vaping detectors in the bathrooms


I suppose you told the principal that those darn kids must be the ones smoking in the boys room........ Where you gonna smoke now that you've been caught?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> Was it the black hole 🕳


Could have been the physical location or the person. He never clarified... I assumed the black hole, who wouldn't like me?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks kinda dreary out there. Try and do something productive and make it fun today.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning yawl. I want to thank all of you for your kind words about my health. Thank you!
> View attachment 500351


One of my favorite McManus quotes


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> Does having a boat that age count? Those days are back everytime I go fishing!🤣


Still laughing thinking about Moo riding in the boat on the way to tha lake…… 🤣


----------



## Moo Juice

Keep laughing. You think we aren't hillbilly enough?


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 500433
> 
> Keep laughing. You think we aren't hillbilly enough?


Lol, great pic man! 😁


----------



## Moo Juice

That was the day we brought it home. My kids couldn't wait to use it. They goof off about as much as I do. I walked around the corner and saw that and about lost it.🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. It's a beautiful day to be alive. 
Days til Christmas...
16 DAYS
13 HOURS
56 MINUTES


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Looks kinda dreary out there. Try and do something productive and make it fun today.
> View attachment 500422


Is that Frosty the Snowman's snowblower?


----------



## ditchdigger

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Looks kinda dreary out there. Try and do something productive and make it fun today.
> View attachment 500422


She must hang out in Hudson!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## M R DUCKS

😳


----------



## 1basshunter

I had to help poor old very old Moo yesterday he didn’t remember how he did it and without missing a beat I told him stop drinking so much


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s finely Friday and tomorrow I’m starting the seawall at the lake house🙃 so tonight I’m going to get the 4x4 prepped and ready.


----------



## Moo Juice

You have no idea how much you have to drink in order to do this job. Sorry about your truck BTW.


----------



## bajuski

Anyone watch that game last night on Thursday Night football? What a spectacular performance by Baker Manfield. A kid just walked into the Rams locker room and led them to a last minute win over the Raiders. Unbelievable


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Thinking bout doing something productive today. Just haven’t decided what yet. How about you?


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## M R DUCKS

491 !


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Thinking bout doing something productive today. Just haven’t decided what yet. How about you?
> View attachment 500489


Thinking still. Need to replace 2 sinks and faucets in our bathroom. Working under counters hurts the back big time. Think I’ll have another cup of coffee 😁


----------



## bobk

M R DUCKS said:


> 491 !


All you get is the fish.


----------



## Moo Juice

What fish?


----------



## mrb1

[QUOT


bobk said:


> Thinking still. Need to replace 2 sinks and faucets in our bathroom. Working under counters hurts the back big time. Think I’ll have another cup of coffee 😁


Replaced a years old kitchen faucet six months ago. Even with the correct underneath basin wrench, wasn't budging. Sore and po'ed, ran an air line in and just cut it out from underneath with a cuttoff wheel. Where I should have started. Good luck


----------



## bobk

mrb1 said:


> [QUOT
> 
> Replaced a years old kitchen faucet six moths ago. Even with the correct underneath basin wrench, wasn't budging. Sore and po'ed, ran an air line in and just cut it out from underneath with a cuttoff wheel. Where I should have started. Good luck


Not sure I have enough air hoses to reach the bathroom. Think I have 100’. Shotgun acceptable backup plan? 🤔


----------



## Lil' Rob

"Thanks" for reminding me that I've got to replace my kitchen faucet this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bajuski

Button up the refrigerator my daughter brought over for me to fix, the compressor inverter took care of the problem. Man I hate these new digital multimeters, went back to my analog VOM. Had to get my wife to help me get up on my feet from the garage floor. I'm ok today though.


----------



## Lazy 8

bajuski said:


> Button up the refrigerator my daughter brought over for me to fix, the compressor inverter took care of the problem. Man I hate these new digital multimeters, went back to my analog VOM. Had to get my wife to help me get up on my feet from the garage floor. I'm ok today though.


I feel for you brother. What with my double knee replacements and Scoliosis, I look like a baby giraffe trying to stand up for the first time. It ain't purdy.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Not sure I have enough air hoses to reach the bathroom. Think I have 100’. Shotgun acceptable backup plan? 🤔


Hey Bob, congrats on becoming a Super Duper Moderator!


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Not sure I have enough air hoses to reach the bathroom. Think I have 100’. Shotgun acceptable backup plan? 🤔


Anybody can be a plumber if you remember...
Hot goes on the left
Cold goes on the right
Boss is always right and...
Poop doesn't run uphill.


----------



## Lazy 8

Finally, good morning y'all. Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## Lazy 8

bajuski said:


> Anyone watch that game last night on Thursday Night football? What a spectacular performance by Baker Manfield. A kid just walked into the Rams locker room and led them to a last minute win over the Raiders. Unbelievable


...and I missed it. Thanks bajuski.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Bob, congrats on becoming a Super Duper Moderator!
> View attachment 500493


Contract negotiations were brutal.


----------



## Moo Juice

Congratulations Bob. I was gonna ask when the lightning struck.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Contract negotiations were brutal.


Do you have to trade boats with Tom?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Watch ’em Lazy, single digits away…
….can’t trust ‘em!


----------



## Moo Juice

Trust who?


----------



## Moo Juice

Tom?


----------



## M R DUCKS

you could be on the list…


----------



## M R DUCKS

Of course Tom!
and….


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Trying…..


----------



## M R DUCKS

No, Lazy doesn’t count….he started this…


----------



## Moo Juice

MM?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Now!


----------



## Moo Juice

Moohaha!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Again!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> MM?


Well played🤣


----------



## M R DUCKS

Curse you!


----------



## M R DUCKS

😂😂😂


----------



## M R DUCKS

Ok, got to go….….buddy’s retirement …


----------



## MagicMarker

Don’t look at me. I go for the ones that count. 😀


----------



## M R DUCKS

Oh! I see…hit and run?


----------



## Moo Juice

Just out here fillin' trucks and snipen' ducks.


----------



## Moo Juice

Moo Juice said:


> Moohaha!


I plagiarized a certain mod there but changed it just enough to avoid litigation. He's sue happy, ya know!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> All you get is the fish.


Canadian coffee????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

moo im following


----------



## Saugeye Tom

So Guys are we gonna do a march party....Get togeather??


----------



## Moo Juice

Can't we just sit?


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> moo im following


Hey Tom, I see you made it to Commandant. Congrats buddy.


----------



## 1basshunter

When you plan the get together I’ll bring a rod and reel for you or maybe that new super genius mod to give away


----------



## Saugeye Tom

well ill work on it


----------



## Moo Juice

As long as the stars align and within driving distance for me, I'm in.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> As long as the stars align and within driving distance for me, I'm in.


Remember when I told you patience, grasshopper


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Saturday again. Was planning on driving to Buckeye lake this morning and surprising Basshunter to help with his project this morning but something else came up and I have to be here 10-12 today. Anyway get out and enjoy your weekend


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

It's all relative.


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> It's all relative.


----------



## Moo Juice

🙄


----------



## Mickey

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 500534


LAUGH OUT LOUD!!!!!!! And quit making fun of Lazy's kin.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s been a 💩show for me today Carman is one heck of a Dr. but she is not a good helper!!!!!!!!! _%#*_^* or she just trying to kill me😂😂😂 she over thinking the job


----------



## MagicMarker

I was planning on being there. Let me know how your progress goes


----------



## Moo Juice

I was planning on being there also but some stuff came up. 🤣 I'm here for you though. Sending positive thoughts as we speak.🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Moo thanks for letting me drive your combine. I really appreciate your driving lessons. Again, thank you so much.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Moo Juice

I feel as if I have opened you up to a whole new world that you never knew existed.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo, is this yer place?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Just got back from first Xmas party of the year! 🤪 Merry Xmas yawl…… 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## 1basshunter

Well good morning gentlemen yeah yesterday 💩show went as I expected Carmen. God bless her soul broke her toe.. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣so that really slowed down the process for the day!!!!!!! Today I’m going to be working on it alone. With out my engineer, because of a broken toe, I have you and you guys ever had a boss that you just look at them know wow you really don’t have a clue of what needs to be done!!


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Moo, is this yer place?
> View attachment 500611


No, but you just gave me an awesome idea for next year.🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> Well good morning gentlemen yeah yesterday 💩show went as I expected Carmen. God bless her soul broke her toe.. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣so that really slowed down the process for the day!!!!!!! Today I’m going to be working on it alone. With out my engineer, because of a broken toe, I have you and you guys ever had a boss that you just look at them know wow you really don’t have a clue of what needs to be done!!


She broke it or you broke it for her? You dropped some timber on it didn't you?


----------



## bajuski

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 500490


Moo Juice ????????


----------



## 1basshunter

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> She broke it or you broke it for her? You dropped some timber on it didn't you?


Actually, she was showing me how to do it more effectively and not get hurt and then I told her OK I won’t do it that way I don’t wanna break my toe


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

bajuski said:


> Moo Juice ????????


She has the jugs to carry it.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Actually, she was showing me how to do it more effectively and not get hurt and then I told her OK I won’t do it that way I don’t wanna break my toe


There is NO doubt a project of this magnitude needs a supervisor.
And we need some daily pic action of this sea wall building adventure.
Maybe supervisor Carmen...with her current injuries...could take on camera duties.
That way she can still supervise letting you know what needs to be done but do it from a distance from behind a camera.
Also...as lead man on this job...have you given your supervisor a daily work itinerary complete with blue prints showing your step by step methods of completing your daily tasks? 
If not...it's very possible that supervisor Carmen can turn all injury info over to OSHA and sue for all medical expenses. And you can be fired as well.
If'n she needs a good attorney...tell her to get ahold of Saugeye Tom Esq.
He's the best ambulance chasin attorney this side of Big Walnut Creek.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> There is NO doubt a project of this magnitude needs a supervisor.
> And we need some daily pic action of this sea wall building adventure.
> Maybe supervisor Carmen...with her current injuries...could take on camera duties.
> That way she can still supervise letting you know what needs to be done but do it from a distance from behind a camera.
> Also...as lead man on this job...have you given your supervisor a daily work itinerary complete with blue prints showing your step by step methods of completing your daily tasks?
> If not...it's very possible that supervisor Carmen can turn all injury info over to OSHA and sue for all medical expenses. And you can be fired as well.
> If'n she needs a good attorney...tell her to get ahold of Saugeye Tom Esq.
> He's the best ambulance chasin attorney this side of Big Walnut Creek.


Yeah the problem has been resolved I told her to say the TRUCK out of my way


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Yeah the problem has been resolved I told her to say the TRUCK out of my way


Careful...you might get put on a diet when it comes to buyin fishin tackle.


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Well good morning gentlemen yeah yesterday 💩show went as I expected Carmen. God bless her soul broke her toe.. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣so that really slowed down the process for the day!!!!!!! Today I’m going to be working on it alone. With out my engineer, because of a broken toe, I have you and you guys ever had a boss that you just look at them know wow you really don’t have a clue of what needs to be done!!


Looks like somebody needs to be drinking a little more milk.


----------



## Moo Juice

I'm also assuming that you have secured the proper permits to perform this project? Perhaps a call to the zoning inspector is in order?


----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Looks like somebody needs to be drinking a little more milk.


You can also go get TRUCKED milk is not in my diet!!!!! Beer 🍺 is better


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> You can also go get TRUCKED milk is not in my diet!!!!! Beer 🍺 is better


I was talking about the one with osteoporosis. I don't care about your health.


----------



## 1basshunter

She is right now drinking a White Russian and it has a very little bit of milk in it 🤮but I’m drinking a bud right now


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> She is right now drinking a White Russian and it has a very little bit of milk in it 🤮but I’m drinking a bud right now


Geez, no wonder you 2 don’t have the job completed yet.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Geez, no wonder you 2 don’t have the job completed yet.


Just come on out and you can show me just how quick you can get it done


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Just come on out and you can show me just how quick you can get it done


Is that with or without beer? You working all week?


----------



## 1basshunter

Yes I’ll be glad to give you a lot of beer I mean a lot!!!! I’ll be working on it every day after work putting in at least 2 12 ft 4x4 in and get 2 more started driving them in 5’ into the ground and on the weekend I’ll be finishing up the 4x4 posts then I’ll be starting the 2x12 oh the fun you are missing out on


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Yes I’ll be glad to give you a lot of beer I mean a lot!!!! I’ll be working on it every day after work putting in at least 2 12 ft 4x4 in and get 2 more started driving them in 5’ into the ground and on the weekend I’ll be finishing up the 4x4 posts then I’ll be starting the 2x12 oh the fun you are missing out on


I’ll give ya a hand. Can’t do the weekend. Bambi smacking time.


----------



## Moo Juice

It's too bad you don't know anybody who has one of these. Makes real short work of post drivn'. I'd come do it for you but you don't drink milk so sorry about your luck osteoporosis boy.🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 500643
> 
> It's too bad you don't know anybody who has one of these. Makes real short work of post drivn'. I'd come do it for you but you don't drink milk so sorry about your luck osteoporosis boy.🤣


Blank Blank Blank dam farmers


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 500643
> 
> It's too bad you don't know anybody who has one of these. Makes real short work of post drivn'. I'd come do it for you but you don't drink milk so sorry about your luck osteoporosis boy.🤣


I had one of those for about two weeks till I resold it


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> I had one of those for about two weeks till I resold it


Hopefully you sold it to Rob!


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Hopefully you sold it to Rob!


The upcoming pics from supervisor Carmen will show whether he did or not.
If'n he didn't...thinkin BH might ought'a invest in some vitamin D homogenized milk so moo juice will come up with that fancy gizmo and sink all them posts.


----------



## 1basshunter

I made one about 20 years ago so just tell that dam farmer to go and milk someone I meant a cow


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a beautiful Monday morning after work today Bob is coming over to help me out and most likely he will get a few laughs at watching an old fat man working out but off


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay Mr Moo Moo at the get together would you like me to pick up some milk for you to drink


----------



## Moo Juice

You couldn't find milk good enough to compare to mine. I will however bring two gallons and I will challenge you to a 1gallon raw milk chugging contest. You are so going to puke.🤮


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Moo Juice said:


> You couldn't find milk good enough to compare to mine. I will however bring two gallons and I will challenge you to a 1gallon raw milk chugging contest. You are so going to puke.🤮


If you dont like Bass hunters responses pm me


----------



## 1basshunter

You can drink the milk I’ll drink beer 🍺 but I’m new to the drinking game


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> If you dont like Bass hunters responses pm me


Hay I don’t like Basshunter response


----------



## Moo Juice

It's okay Tom, I appreciate BH being agriculturally appropriate by spelling hey, h-a-y.🤣 You can however p.m. me if you have some dirt I can use on him.🤣


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Moo Juice said:


> It's okay Tom, I appreciate BH being agriculturally appropriate by spelling hey, h-a-y.🤣 You can however p.m. me if you have some dirt I can use on him.🤣


LOL Plenty


----------



## MagicMarker

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a beautiful Monday morning after work today Bob is coming over to help me out and most likely he will get a few laughs at watching an old fat man working out but off


What time you guys starting? What time will there be a medical emergency?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Can’t seem to catch up on everything as I get one done another pops up. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> What time you guys starting? What time will there be a medical emergency?


I’m getting there at 3 so I’m guessing the squad should be called at 3:05?


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a beautiful Monday morning after work today Bob is coming over to help me out and most likely he will get a few laughs at watching an old fat man working out but off


Hey Bob....don't forget to wear your steel toe boots. Just saying.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I’m getting there at 3 so I’m guessing the squad should be called at 3:05?


Might wanna get them there early...like about 9:11?


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Happy MONDAY! Please say a prayer for Bob today. He'll need it.
Breakfast is zizzlin. Bet you can smell it.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Bob....don't forget to wear your steel toe boots. Just saying.


I woke up last night from a bad dream. Went downstairs and set the boots out right then.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Moo Juice

I had no idea you grew up in the Himalayas.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> I had no idea you grew up in the Himalayas.


You don’t have any ideas about anything?


----------



## Moo Juice

Perhaps not but I'm starting to understand why your school constantly has a help wanted sign out.🤔


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Perhaps not but I'm starting to understand why your school constantly has a help wanted sign out.🤔


Took you long enough!! What really surprises me that you were able to figure something out all on your own


----------



## Moo Juice

Please, I'm a dairy farmer. I know how to handle little bully's.🐂


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Please, I'm a dairy farmer. I know how to handle little bully's.🐂


Yeah, but just what part of the bull do you handle the must


----------



## Moo Juice

Your not wrong, I turn them all into steers. I have all the proper equipment to do so and if you're not careful you might be singing saprano in the Christmas cantata at church.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo do you have any horses on your farm?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Moo Juice said:


> Your not wrong, I turn them all into steers. I have all the proper equipment to do so and if you're not careful you might be singing saprano in the Christmas cantata at church.


As long as he sings Far Far Away....


----------



## Moo Juice

I've seen the pictures. I've always wondered. Now I know.


----------



## Moo Juice

As long as there is diesel fuel, there won't be any horses on this farm.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Getting close...


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Mr Duck wake up.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

It's your turn...


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

3..


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

2...


----------



## Moo Juice

What?


----------



## Moo Juice

No.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

The cow came home...


----------



## Moo Juice

Moohaha!


----------



## Moo Juice

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> The cow came home...


Party's over.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Moo Juice said:


> Party's over.


Good thing, it was an udder failure.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> No.


Boomshakalacka!


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> No.


Good job moo


----------



## 1basshunter

I would like to know what is up with Tom did you notice how he told you to give him a PM Moo that totally not right. And Mr.Moo you are very lucky. You don’t have horses on your property he would most likely be on your property like a duck on a June bug


----------



## Moo Juice

Yes, mental illness always seems to follow horses around. Dad warned me at a young age not to date horse chicks. Any dudes that love them..... Well, you know.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> *I would like to know what is up with Tom did you notice how he told you to give him a PM* Moo that totally not right. And Mr.Moo you are very lucky. You don’t have horses on your property he would most likely be on your property like a duck on a June bug


Maybe he's just wanting some of that fresh milk.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Yes, mental illness always seems to follow horses around. Dad warned me at a young age not to date horse chicks. Any dudes that love them..... Well, you know.


Wow it must be worse than we all thought 🤣🤣🤣 moo let’s work together and will get an intervention for Tom to get the help he needs before we lose him


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Maybe he's just wanting some of that fresh milk.


From a horse 🐎


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> From a horse 🐎


Hey...it's your story...I just got mentioned in it.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Wow it must be worse than we all thought 🤣🤣🤣 moo let’s work together and will get an intervention for Tom to get the help he needs before we lose him


And why are we havin an intervention for ST?


----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, after a long night of talking, we did an intervention for Tom. He is now in a place where he can get the help he truly deserves. I don’t think it would’ve ever happened if he never met moo, the guy is corrupt. Moo if you don’t respond to this, you’ll be able to get your work done today you’re getting kind of backlogged. Ok 👍 just trying to help you out.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got up to go sit couple hours in a stand but just not feeling it now. Still playing catch up on stuff. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker

Saw a neat fire pit. Think I’ll make a similar one. Got a couple old wheels laying around


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Bprice1031

Good morning all.


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, after a long night of talking, we did an intervention for Tom. He is now in a place where he can get the help he truly deserves. I don’t think it would’ve ever happened if he never met moo, the guy is corrupt. Moo if you don’t respond to this, you’ll be able to get your work done today you’re getting kind of backlogged. Ok 👍 just trying to help you out.


What bar did you leave ST at last night?


----------



## 1basshunter

Bprice1031 said:


> What bar did you leave ST at last night?


It was not a bar but a barn we all had a hard time trying to find him🤪


----------



## 1basshunter

Update on are beloved Tom he is doing great 👍 it seems apparently that the cause of Tom’s problems was drinking Moo’s milk and Moo has be feeding them Lazy’s seeds and apparently they were some type of experimental seeds. We all need to pray for a full recovery for poor old Tom🤣🤣🤣


----------



## kycreek

Finish this coffee, read the newspaper, go check my minnow traps & spend the rest of the day on the riverbank before the rain hits tomorrow. 

At least that's the plan today.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> It was not a bar but a barn we all had a hard time trying to find him🤪


We're the barnyard critters safe?


----------



## Jim white

You guys are awful hard on poor old Tom


----------



## Moo Juice

Guy's?! Guy's?! There's one guy who's the problem here. Besides, you just called him old. Bob, can you please PM me BH's address? I'm not sure if I should send Carmen a sympathy card or a letter chastising her for not monitoring and limiting his screen time.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning America.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Guy's?! Guy's?! There's one guy who's the problem here. Besides, you just called him old. Bob, can you please PM me BH's address? I'm not sure if I should send Carmen a sympathy card or a letter chastising her for not monitoring and limiting his screen time.


Poor old Mr.Moo you need to stop reading this stuff and start doing your work no wonder it takes you so long to get stuff done🤪


----------



## 1basshunter

MrMoo Moo I will send you are address for you to send her a card and money and please let me know when you send it so honest, Abe Basshunter will give it to her because as you know, I’m a trusted person


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a beautiful Monday morning after work today Bob is coming over to help me out and most likely he will get a few laughs at watching an old fat man working out but off


Did you git er done?


----------



## Moo Juice

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Did you git er done?


If you're referring to the project, no. Drinking and goofing off, yes.


----------



## Bprice1031

And there is still no word from Tom?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 1basshunter

He is in intense, psychological therapy from the effects of the seeds that moo feeds to his cows


----------



## Moo Juice

It wasn't the milk that put Tom in the fetal position. It's the constant mental abuse at the hands of a certain Bass Hunter.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

I think the hacker has kidnapped soggy tom...


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> It wasn't the milk that put Tom in the fetal position. It's the constant mental abuse at the hands of a certain Bass Hunter.


That is Fake News 📰 shouldn’t you be working


----------



## Moo Juice

I have to periodically check in and defend my honor.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> I have to periodically check in and defend my honor.


That a joke you don’t even have honor


----------



## Moo Juice

My dad, being a very wise man, not only warned me about crazy horse chicks but warned me against arguing with idiots. He said, "they will only drag you down to their level, then beat you with experience."


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Guy's?! Guy's?! There's one guy who's the problem here. Besides, you just called him old. Bob, can you please PM me BH's address? I'm not sure if I should send Carmen a sympathy card or a letter chastising her for not monitoring and limiting his screen time.


Sent gps numbers, address and satellite view. Bombs away.


----------



## jiggerman

What is the thread,the land of the misfits lol


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> My dad warned me against arguing with idiots. He said, "they will only drag you down to their level, then beat you with experience."


Sorry Moo but I’m gonna plagiarize the h3ll outa that line! 🤣😂🤣 That’s great!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a great hump day I even feel like I’ve been hump on already and my boss an’t even here at work yet


----------



## 1basshunter

This is the crap I have to deal with every day it’s no wonder I love kids so much


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

cameras? not likely in the restroom, but in the hall covering the door. It would be easy to program one inside and one outside, such that the outside is motion activated and counts people in and out, and then determines zero occupancy to take a still shot of the inside. Narrows it down to a group snd then rat 'em out. Same for the classroom Pay for the installation by saving repairs.


----------



## Moo Juice

If only that's what happened. Turns out, the school got a new self-propelled, ride on, floor waxer. BH was hot rodding around on it doing doughnuts and such. He accidentally hit the spray wax button, lost control and took out the poor water fountain. Blamed it on the kids to the principal though.


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 500849
> View attachment 500850
> This is the crap I have to deal with every day it’s no wonder I love kids so much


You're just starting one of them new tick tock challenges ain't you?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looks like rain. Think I’ll take the day off. Get out and enjoy yours


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Jim white

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 500859


Hahaha over thinking **** again 🤣 a guys got to enjoy them


----------



## M R DUCKS

Dang 1BH, THAT’s some hard water!


----------



## Lazy 8

G'morning y'all. 10 days until Christmas.


----------



## 1basshunter

Just like it never happened till they jump on it to use as a seat again


----------



## One guy and a boat

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 500849
> View attachment 500850
> This is the crap I have to deal with every day it’s no wonder I love kids so much


What a damn shame. Before re installing, is there room in the hole for the vandal lol

Kip


----------



## Saugeye Tom

*SOMTHING FOR ALL YOU HATERS


Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








*


----------



## Lazy 8

Forgive me if this has already been posted. I have chemo brain.


----------



## Bprice1031

Saugeye Tom said:


> *SOMTHIND FOR ALL YOU HATERS
> View attachment 500870
> *



Looks like ST found his way back to the barn.


----------



## 1basshunter

Bprice1031 said:


> Looks like ST found his way back to the barn.


Yeah, one thing is for sure. Tom sure knows his rump roast.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Bprice1031 said:


> Looks like ST found his way back to the barn.


He has kinda girly hands...


----------



## Moo Juice

Saugeye Tom said:


> *SOMTHIND FOR ALL YOU HATERS
> View attachment 500870
> *


Honestly honey, I can't figure out why the guys on OGF keep with the horse jokes.


----------



## bajuski

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> He has kinda girly hands...


And, he likes them dark haired girls


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

bajuski said:


> And, he likes them dark haired girls


With ponytails


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Moo Juice said:


> Honestly honey, I can't figure out why the guys on OGF keep with the horse jokes.


let me know if anyone messes with you


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> let me know if anyone messes with you


I know a few people that messed with me yesterday should I report them to you 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I had a little glitch, and somehow I’ve banned myself!!!!!! But with a little trouble I was able to go through the back door and Unbanned myself.


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen I had a little glitch, and somehow I’ve banned myself!!!!!! But with a little trouble I was able to go through the back door and Unbanned myself.


I hear a somewhat different version of that story.🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> I hear a somewhat different version of that story.🤣


Fake news


----------



## $diesel$

Saugeye Tom said:


> *SOMTHING FOR ALL YOU HATERS
> View attachment 500870
> *


I think, perhaps, there may be a new nik-name in the picture. 🤭


----------



## Moo Juice

$diesel$ said:


> I think, perhaps, there may be a new nik-name in the picture. 🤭


Brown eye Tom?


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Another dreary day. Get out and make the most of it


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Bprice1031




----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all. Get some coffee and get going!


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning America. Looks like it's gonna get colder with some flurries. Especially towards Christmas.


----------



## Jim white

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning America. Looks like it's gonna get colder with some flurries. Especially towards Christmas.
> View attachment 500930


 Good morning lazy 8 That's a very good assessment lol


----------



## Lazy 8

Who is this


----------



## Lazy 8

When you find something you want for Christmas, secretly say it into your wife's phone and the phone only needs to be in standby mode. Something like....Muskie fishing rod and reel, Muskie fishing rod and reel.
Tomorrow she'll be bombarded with ads for Muskie fishing rods and reels. 
Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## 1basshunter

Well I just got news that my doctor wants me to get a cancer screening they have detected something. And you know it’s good news when I want to tell you in person.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Well I just got news that my doctor wants me to get a cancer screening they have detected something. And you know it’s good news when I want to tell you in person.


As you know I've been there/done that. Praying for you, brother.


----------



## Moo Juice

Well be praying that it's nothing, brother.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning America. Looks like it's gonna get colder with some flurries. Especially towards Christmas.
> View attachment 500930


Rocket scientist?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Praying for the best Rob.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Moo Juice said:


> Honestly honey, I can't figure out why the guys on OGF keep with the horse jokes.


Or the horse porn.


----------



## Jim white

1basshunter said:


> Well I just got news that my doctor wants me to get a cancer screening they have detected something. And you know it’s good news when I want to tell you in person.


Hope everything comes back a ok 👍


----------



## 1basshunter

Tom would never post a picture of a horse someone must have stolen his identity and posted it


----------



## Lil' Rob

1basshunter said:


> Well I just got news that my doctor wants me to get a cancer screening they have detected something. And you know it’s good news when I want to tell you in person.


Hope it comes back as nothing.


----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Mr. Duck you're on deck.... getting close again


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> Tom would never post a picture of a horse someone must have stolen his identity and posted it


Horsefeathers!


----------



## Lazy 8

I just found out how cold it might get. Dec 23 -- 17/5. Christmas Eve. -- 14/7
Looks like it could be a white Christmas..
I'm sure you ice fisherman are getting happy.
...33,292 and counting...


----------



## Lazy 8

33,293...


----------



## Lazy 8

33,294....


----------



## Lazy 8

Who does this dog remind you of?








33,295....


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Bang.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

I missed


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Bang bang


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Bang bang bang


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Got him


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Lazy 8 said:


> Who does this dog remind you of?
> View attachment 500973
> 
> 33,295....


Monica? Bill Clinton is the dog.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

I was gonna pull up to 33,299 and stop and let somebody else have it.


----------



## Moo Juice

Nice shot HW!


----------



## MagicMarker

Looked to me he sprayed and prayed hoping to hit it. 😀


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> I was gonna pull up to 33,299 and stop and let somebody else have it.


So you let him win? Please. You got more excuses than BH.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> So you let him win? Please. You got more excuses than BH.


That is fake news and I’m going to prove it so you better sit down moo 🐮 I don’t have excuses I tell bull💩 now I know you’re just a dumb dairy farmer, but hopefully this will help you out. If not. Please let me know. I will do whatever it takes to make you as smart as possible. I don’t look for a miracle it’s not gonna happen.


----------



## Moo Juice

There he is. I knew that would get you going.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> So you let him win? Please. You got more excuses than BH.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 500978


We have now learned something valuable today.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> There he is. I knew that would get you going.


I was trying to be nice because it’s almost Christmas!!!! And I’m tired of getting a lump of coal for Christmas 🎅 but you had to get me going moo thanks buddy


----------



## Moo Juice

Well, with the current fuel prices and what it costs to heat a house. I'd say coal's a pretty good gift. You can thank me later. You know, after your anger subsides.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Moo, if I was going for 33,300 do you really think I would of been taking my time and posting memes? Or maybe just like alot of others. 3....2....1?


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Well, with the current fuel prices and what it costs to heat a house. I'd say coal's a pretty good gift. You can thank me later. You know, after your anger subsides.


I have been going through anger management and conflict resolution classes and all you do is keep my therapist in a paycheck thanks again dear buddy🤣🤣


----------



## Moo Juice

Consider it real life training. Your welcome.


----------



## M R DUCKS

HW 52, you tried to give me the heads up, thanks, sorry….was away for a bit.,


----------



## M R DUCKS

watch ‘em. Lazy! I know.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Com’on Lazy, haven’t seen this in a while!


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## Lil' Rob

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Monica? Bill Clinton is the dog.


Bill knew it was about to happen...I'm thinking Bobbitt!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter said:


> Well I just got news that my doctor wants me to get a cancer screening they have detected something. And you know it’s good news when I want to tell you in person.


Good luck with it, brother.
Take inspiration from Lazy, he beat it and so can you.


----------



## $diesel$

Lazy 8 said:


> Who does this dog remind you of?
> View attachment 500973
> 
> 33,295....


Now that's funny


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a Friday morning and I’m going to try and take it slow today then tonight I’ll take Carman out for dinner… I’ll probably have to take her to White castles it’s all I can afford


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a Friday morning and I’m going to try and take it slow today then tonight I’ll take Carman out for dinner… I’ll probably have to take her to White castles it’s all I can afford


Let me know how your test goes


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> Let me know how your test goes


I will


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. BH, you can call me anytime. Praying for you brother.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Busy day today. Still catch-up stuff this morning and then to an auction preview this afternoon. Basshunter, when you get the muddy work done and start on the top let me know and I’ll make time to get over there and help.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## joekacz

Hang in there Diesel…we’re here to help you get through this…we got experience with this sorta glitch…God Bless


----------



## fishless

joekacz said:


> Hang in there Diesel…we’re here to help you get through this…we got experience with this sorta glitch…God Bless


We certanly do


----------



## Bprice1031

Afternoon everyone. BH praying for positive outcome.


----------



## Bprice1031




----------



## fishless

Bprice1031 said:


> Afternoon everyone. BH praying for positive outcome.


Praying for you also . After being threw tumour behind my eye,cancer on my scalp,lesions on my hip bone and wife having ovarian cancer ,we have come thru it all and are healthy now . Don't over think it . One day at a time . I know my mind always had things turning out for the worse and that wasn't the case .


----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

The one on the right's name is Little T and that doesn't stand for Timmy.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## RodsInTheMud

Hanging out with my drinking buddy! 😁


----------



## ditchdigger

Is everyone sleeping in this morning? Messing up my morning routine drinking coffee and not reading any Derailing thread?


----------



## Moo Juice

I think everyone but is is hunting.


----------



## ditchdigger

Moo Juice said:


> I think everyone but is is hunting.


Good morning to be in a stand with this fresh coat of snow we got here in northern Stark co.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Son is hunting. Has had does all around him so far. I’m heading over to that auction after while. Hunt tonight and tomorrow. Good luck to those out.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen Carman made me a nice breakfast and now I’m going into the canal hopefully by the end of today I will have all the rest of my 4 x 4’s in and lagged


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen Carman made me a nice breakfast and now I’m going into the canal hopefully by the end of today I will have all the rest of my 4 x 4’s in and lagged


bad time of the year to do a seawall. Farmers are smarter than that


----------



## ditchdigger

Saugeye Tom said:


> bad time of the year to do a seawall. Farmers are smarter than that


Actually it’s a good time. Depending on what lake he is at. Some lakes they lower the water level this time of the year.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> bad time of the year to do a seawall. Farmers are smarter than that


Ouch


----------



## RodsInTheMud

ditchdigger said:


> Actually it’s a good time. Depending on what lake he is at. Some lakes they lower the water level this time of the year.











Just kiddin dd……🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

Good SATURDAY morning y'all. All we have here in central are flurries. Winter will be officially here on Wednesday. I think sunset now is 1708. 6 months ago we still had 4 more hours of daylight and there are those that want to make this permanent?!?!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> bad time of the year to do a seawall. Farmers are smarter than that


Well just come on over and show me the errors of my Way!! The Lake is down and you can put the poles in a lot easier. And then when you put in your 2 x 12 you don’t have to hold them underwater to screw them in!!!!! But I’m open to suggestions


----------



## 1basshunter

How can you say a farmer smarter? The only one I know is in therapy with his cows 🐄 his words, not mine, they can relate to him. Oh wow, poor guy he’s worse off than we thought.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Well just come on over and show me the errors of my Way!! The Lake is down and you can put the poles in a lot easier. And then when you put in your 2 x 12 you don’t have to hold them underwater to screw them in!!!!! But I’m open to suggestions


I prefer warmth


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> I prefer warmth


So do I but you have to do it when the water level is down


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> So do I but you have to do it when the water level is down


scuba
a man


----------



## Lazy 8

7-5 Louisville is spanking 9-3 Cincinnati in the Wasabi Fenway Bowl. Wasabi? That stuff will light you up.
24 to 7. Three minutes left.


----------



## Lazy 8

24--7 was also the final.
BTW -- snowing hard here. Hope BH doesn't get snowed in.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Ouchiewawa^^


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Son is hunting. Has had does all around him so far. I’m heading over to that auction after while. Hunt tonight and tomorrow. Good luck to those out.
> View attachment 501049


Buy anything?


----------



## MagicMarker

Couldn’t afford anything


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Cold out this morning. Seen several does so far. Good luck to anyone else out there


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bajuski

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Cold out this morning. Seen several does so far. Good luck to anyone else out there
> View attachment 501110
> View attachment 501111
> View attachment 501112



Poor Marker, that's really roughing it 😁


----------



## Lazy 8

Good Sunday morning y'all. Things are looking good for a white Christmas.
Good luck MM. Hey BH, did you get 'er dun?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good Sunday morning y'all. Things are looking good for a white Christmas.
> Good luck MM. Hey BH, did you get 'er dun?


It’s slow going but I’m not stopping until it’s done but today I’m taking a break from it and be with my wife


----------



## Lazy 8

This is pure common sense.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a cold Monday morning here and I just want to go back to bed and sleep the day away


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a cold Monday morning here and I just want to go back to bed and sleep the day away


NO WORK TODAY?


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s a cold Monday morning here and I just want to go back to bed and sleep the day away


By all means, please do.


Saugeye Tom said:


> NO WORK TODAY?


Does he really work any day?


----------



## Bprice1031

It's Monday and I'm at work not doing anything today.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Here's one for all you NON-- retirees. Especially you, BH.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Behind again on our firewood for sale pile. It gets cold and people think they better get their wood instead thinking ahead. Have guys buying cords for others for Christmas too. Anyway get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## M R DUCKS

14 hr run without a post?!
SOMEONE had to ruin it….😆


----------



## MagicMarker

Just think someone is thinking 23 more posts till the snipe. 😀


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 501162


What cow?


----------



## M R DUCKS

MM, I’ll be out,


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen work was slow today and I’m going to be resting up one more day then back at working after work


----------



## Lazy 8

Man, I was outside doing a little bit of work and dang it's cold. It reminded me of when I worked construction. Back in those days, when I got out of my truck in the morning, I wouldn't get good and warm until I climbed back in the truck to go home. Dressing in layers. Day after day after day after.....
Those days are SO over. What alarm clock?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Wait for it….
friday-Saturday


----------



## 1basshunter

Go back to sleep duck it’s war to soon later on you have a good chance


----------



## M R DUCKS

Hey!


----------



## Moo Juice

I've heard it's best to leave sleeping ducks lie. Er, something like that.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## PromiseKeeper

depends on who was there last! ^^^


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m


----------



## 1basshunter

Not


----------



## 1basshunter

Really


----------



## 1basshunter

Sure


----------



## 1basshunter

That


----------



## 1basshunter

Is


----------



## 1basshunter

All


----------



## 1basshunter

True


----------



## 1basshunter

But


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m


----------



## MagicMarker

Didn’t think you’d of all people would do this 😀


----------



## 1basshunter

Shooting down


----------



## Moo Juice

Moo


----------



## MagicMarker

Hello


----------



## 1basshunter

Daffy duck


----------



## fastwater

Not


----------



## Moo Juice

Dang it MM!


----------



## 1basshunter

You were trying moo


----------



## 1basshunter

I got it


----------



## MagicMarker

We tried Moo


----------



## Moo Juice

No, I had it timed just right. You bumped me past him.🤣


----------



## M R DUCKS

CONSPIRACY ! 
I just looked, last post Promisekeeper 28 minutes ago,
answered a text, looked back and it moved 21 spots!?… I call “ fixed” !
time for a committee to convene….


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy!
add MooJuice, MagicMarker to your list!
my as well mark fastwater and hawgwobbler 52 as potentials, 
we’ll let 1BH pass for now….🤨


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo now you’re blaming MM for a slow finger shame on you


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Moo Juice said:


> Dang it MM!


M M screwed you. You had it timed


----------



## 1basshunter

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> M M screwed you. You had it timed


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> Lazy!
> add MooJuice, MagicMarker to your list!
> my as well mark fastwater and hawgwobbler 52 as potentials,
> we’ll let 1BH pass for now….🤨


Check!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

I would have thought basshunter would have stopped to sip on his beer but he motored through his thirst. Good job!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

M R DUCKS said:


> CONSPIRACY !
> I just looked, last post Promisekeeper 28 minutes ago,
> answered a text, looked back and it moved 21 spots!?… I call “ fixed” !
> time for a committee to convene….


Must be NFL refs....I would have warned you if I was online at the time but I was feeding my face.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> M M screwed you. You had it timed


Just like lining up a tackle and being blocked by friendly fire.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, its Tuesday morning and Monday is in the past but it’s still only Tuesday hopefully you all have a great day and remember to send my Christmas present so I get them on Christmas. Don’t send them to moo


----------



## Moo Juice

What's a Christmas present?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

this thread is full of bunch of......sickos


----------



## Bprice1031

Saugeye Tom said:


> this thread is full of bunch of......sickos


You should know, you're the administrator of them all!


----------



## Bprice1031

BTW good morning all. I'm at work again today and I'm still going to do nothing!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Moo Juice said:


> What's a Christmas present?


For you, probably a cowpie.


----------



## Moo Juice

It's fertilizer. The gift that keeps on giving the whole year.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got more wood to split this morning. Brought out the big gun to quarter up some big pieces yesterday to make them easier on the small splitter. Think I’ll go over to Richmond after and watch an auction where the old single never married farmer is retiring. 2020,2021,2022 ( some never been used) tractors and combines with less than 100 hrs. Probably bring half million dollars apiece. 😀


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Hey BH, I have your Christmas present! One lump or two?


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Got more wood to split this morning. Brought out the big gun to quarter up some big pieces yesterday to make them easier on the small splitter. Think I’ll go over to Richmond after and watch an auction where the old single never married farmer is retiring. 2020,2021,2022 ( some never been used) tractors and combines with less than 100 hrs. Probably bring half million dollars apiece. 😀
> View attachment 501241
> View attachment 501242
> View attachment 501243


Nice looking splitter, MM. My brother is having one built as we speak which is funny because he doesn't own a skid loader. Wonder who's he's figuring on using?🤔


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Hey BH, I have your Christmas present! One lump or two?
> View attachment 501250


Give some to MM for shafting Moo on a snipe.


----------



## Moo Juice

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## M R DUCKS

Lazy 8 said:


> Good morning y'all. Hey BH, I have your Christmas present! One lump or two?
> View attachment 501250


----------



## M R DUCKS

1 of the best cartoons ever!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

fishless said:


> Praying for you also . After being threw tumour behind my eye,cancer on my scalp,lesions on my hip bone and wife having ovarian cancer ,we have come thru it all and are healthy now . Don't over think it . One day at a time . I know my mind always had things turning out for the worse and that wasn't the case .


Nice post #33333.....better than 33400


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Nice post #33333.....better than 33400


Heck yeah that’s a Trophy post! 😁


----------



## Whitley

A little late, but a suggestion for a costume party:


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## M R DUCKS

So, 
you’re saying there’s a chance? 😀


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Retired from ODOT, I’ve plowed 6 inches of partly cloudy many of times! Lol


----------



## joekacz

RodsInTheMud said:


> Retired from ODOT, I’ve plowed 6 inches of partly cloudy many of times! Lol


Retired from municipal work…same here…especially with the right band coming off the Big Lake…the dreaded Lake Effect!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a long day today. I’ve got the 4x4 in and tonight after work I’m starting on the 2x12 then I’m out of the mud for a little bit


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a long day today. I’ve got the 4x4 in and tonight after work I’m starting on the 2x12 then I’m out of the mud for a little bit


Gonna freeze your wank off dont get frostbite


----------



## Bprice1031

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gonna freeze your wank off dont get frostbite


That sounds a little personal there ST.


----------



## Bprice1031

It is Wednesday and I'm still not going to do anything at work today. Oh good morning also.


----------



## Moo Juice

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gonna freeze your wank off dont get frostbite


If he didn't feel the need to have it out all the time he wouldn't have to worry about freezing it off.🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. This firewood deal is getting out of hand. Bout ten cord behind on orders now. Cut split cut split do it again. Thought I was retired.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Bprice1031 said:


> It is Wednesday and I'm still not going to do anything at work today. Oh good morning also.


Do you ever do anything at work?


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Happy 1st day of winter. Sunset @ 1706 today. I remember driving to work in the dark and coming home in the dark. Those times are LONG GONE!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

joekacz said:


> Retired from municipal work…same here…especially with the right band coming off the Big Lake…the dreaded Lake Effect!!


Hahaha yep, sun shining one minute, snowflakes the size of golf balls the next! Don’t miss it a bit! 😁


----------



## kycreek

Ready as I'll ever be for the winter blast heading our way. Gonna spend this afternoon/evening on the riverbank before it hits.


----------



## Bprice1031

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Do you ever do anything at work?


Yes, usually when people are here, we're plenty busy. But I work for one of those companies that if you don't use your vacation time you lose it. Most of the people here have almost twenty or more years in and wait till the end of the year to use their time off. So, the last two weeks of the year there is only about six people here on a daily basis. Twenty years here equates to 32 paid days off. The only thing I've done the past three days is watch the contractors we have in doing a job for us.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bprice1031 said:


> That sounds a little personal there ST.


better than saying azz


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Moo Juice

Well boys, it's just shy of 10 o'clock and I just parked the combine. 2022 corn harvest is in the can. It's all over but the drying.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> Well boys, it's just shy of 10 o'clock and I just parked the combine. 2022 corn harvest is in the can. It's all over but the drying.


Sounds like it’s time for a cold one Moo! 🍺


----------



## Moo Juice

Soon as I get done unloading one of these semi's.


----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 501369


No thanks, feel like I’m gonna fall off just looking at that! 😵‍💫


----------



## Moo Juice

There. I climbed the silo to get you that one. Haven't done that in a while. Whew!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

😵😵‍💫🤢


----------



## Moo Juice

Now it's chow time.


----------



## joekacz

Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 501370
> 
> There. I climbed the silo to get you that one. Haven't done that in a while. Whew!


A sight to see is a working farm…as a youngster had a few summers under my belt…definitely appreciate the farmers of today…the only time clock ⏰ is the alarm clock ⏰…Merry Christmas to all of you


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s my Friday morning and I’m going to be getting off work early today 🙃 then Carmen and I going to the lake house for a get together with some friends ( I really do have friends) then driving to the Westerville house and then it’s beer time


----------



## Moo Juice

joekacz said:


> A sight to see is a working farm…as a youngster had a few summers under my belt…definitely appreciate the farmers of today…the only time clock ⏰ is the alarm clock ⏰…Merry Christmas to all of you


Thank you! I appreciate that and Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## $diesel$

Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 501370
> 
> There. I climbed the silo to get you that one. Haven't done that in a while. Whew!


Looks like you have one hell of an operation there, Moo 🤙


----------



## $diesel$

joekacz said:


> A sight to see is a working farm…as a youngster had a few summers under my belt…definitely appreciate the farmers of today…the only time clock ⏰ is the alarm clock ⏰…Merry Christmas to all of you


Merry Christmas to you too, joe and all the rest of you fine human beings as well


----------



## Moo Juice

$diesel$ said:


> Looks like you have one hell of an operation there, Moo 🤙


Thanks but as far as farms go today, I'm a small fish in a big ocean.


----------



## Bprice1031

Happy Friday all.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Bprice1031 said:


> Happy Friday all.


A little premature,it's only Thursday.😀


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all and Happy *Saturday*. Moo, it's a good thing you got that corn in before this bad wx coming at us. I'm sure that was a motivator. Good looking setup.
Almost forgot, I have a 0900 appt with my dermatologist for red light therapy for these dang sunspots on my pea brain.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Moo Juice

Your darn right it was, lazy. I was praying that nothing would break and that I wouldn't run out of trucks. I didn't want anything left in the field to face this weather.


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s my Friday morning and I’m going to be getting off work early today 🙃 then Carmen and I going to the lake house for a get together with some friends ( I really do have friends) then driving to the Westerville house and then it’s beer time


Thanks for the invite., Pal.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Thanks for the invite., Pal.


Anytime you want to come over and have a beer come on over


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Where I worked they’re having a Christmas dinner for employees and retirees today at noon. Free meal I’m there. 😀. Get out and get your stuff done today as tomorrow not looking good


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## kycreek

Moo Juice said:


> Thanks but as far as farms go today, I'm a small fish in a big ocean.


Backbone of America. Love seeing the pics.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 501414


Check! We are ready.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Check! We are ready.
> View attachment 501417
> View attachment 501418


Where’s the wood pile? 🤔


----------



## Redheads

Looks like they are sagging to the south as predicted


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Where’s the wood pile? 🤔


Got a couple piles.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Got a couple piles.
> View attachment 501420
> View attachment 501421
> View attachment 501422


As long as you can get to them🙂


----------



## Bprice1031

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> A little premature,it's only Thursday.😀


It's Friday for me. No work tomorrow.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> As long as you can get to them🙂


Second pic is right outside the basement door. Makes it easy for the wife to carry it. 😲


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay bob if your wife needs help let me know and I’ll send Carmen over to help her


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> Second pic is right outside the basement door. Makes it easy for the wife to carry it. 😲


say it louder, so your wife can hear..😁 You might as well get her to split the rest of it also🤓


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Hay bob if your wife needs help let me know and I’ll send Carmen over to help her


Doesn't she still have a bum foot?


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> say it louder, so your wife can hear..😁 You might as well get her to split the rest of it also🤓


Hey, she offered to help split. For the sake of our fine marriage I declined the offer.


----------



## Lazy 8

33,491


----------



## Lazy 8

33,492


----------



## Lazy 8

33,493


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Doesn't she still have a bum foot?


it’s not too bad now. She runs every day at 6 am.


----------



## Lazy 8

33,496


----------



## Lazy 8

33,497


----------



## Lazy 8

33,498


----------



## Lazy 8

33,499
Now I'm going to make someone's night. Somebody else can have 33,500.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Lazy 8 said:


> 33,499
> Now I'm going to make someone's night. Somebody else can have 33,500.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Deleted…


----------



## M R DUCKS

You saw that! Huh?….lol, I miss read 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Well?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

PromiseKeeper said:


> Well?


Boomshakalaka……!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

RodsInTheMud said:


> Boomshakalaka……!


Knew it was coming... just had to wait for it


----------



## RodsInTheMud

PromiseKeeper said:


> Knew it was coming... just had to wait for it


Had a few Barley Pops, a little slow! 😁


----------



## Saugeye Tom

love my barley pop


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> love my barley pop


What is barley pop used for since I don’t drink beer or any other form of alcohol. I would have no knowledge of this.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> What is barley pop used for since I don’t drink beer or any other form of alcohol. I would have no knowledge of this.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

RodsInTheMud said:


> Had a few Barley Pops, a little slow! 😁


Oh and a Cosmopolitan! Not the most masculine drink but they work! 😵‍💫 Merry Xmas OGF’ers!







🤣😂🤣


----------



## bobk

RodsInTheMud said:


> Oh and a Cosmopolitan! Not the most masculine drink but they work! 😵‍💫 Merry Xmas OGF’ers!
> View attachment 501436
> 🤣😂🤣


Oh man that’s worse than a glock picture. Merry Christmas anyway.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

bobk said:


> Oh man that’s worse than a glock picture. Merry Christmas anyway.


Hahaha…. That f’n great! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> View attachment 501435










I think maybe more like it


----------



## Lazy 8

RodsInTheMud said:


> View attachment 501429


Merry Christmas from Lazy.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

bobk said:


> Oh man that’s worse than a glock picture. Merry Christmas anyway.


Hey you could spill it on a purple couch and never know it! 😁


----------



## bobk

RodsInTheMud said:


> Hey you could spill it on a purple couch and never know it! 😁


I was informed by the boss it’s eggplant!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

bobk said:


> I was informed by the boss it’s eggplant!


Oh I understand! 🤣


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

For Moo Juice and MM


----------



## SICKOFIT

RodsInTheMud said:


> Oh and a Cosmopolitan! Not the most masculine drink but they work! 😵‍💫 Merry Xmas OGF’ers!
> View attachment 501436
> 🤣😂🤣


I like the way you hold your little pinkie out while holding that foo foo drink


----------



## RodsInTheMud

SICKOFIT said:


> I like the way you hold your little pinkie out while holding that foo foo drink


Had to man, wouldn’t have looked right if’n I didn’t! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Saugeye Tom

roads are rough 30 xtra minutes to work this morning


----------



## RodsInTheMud

It’s definitely a few of these type of a morning! 🥶


----------



## joekacz

RodsInTheMud said:


> Oh and a Cosmopolitan! Not the most masculine drink but they work! 😵‍💫 Merry Xmas OGF’ers!
> View attachment 501436
> 🤣😂🤣


Depends on how masculine you want to be 🧜‍♀️…LOL


----------



## Moo Juice

I was going to tell you to just stay inside drinking (and reading) cosmopolitan's, RIM.🤣


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> I was going to tell you to just stay inside drinking (and reading) cosmopolitan's, RIM.🤣


Hah…. Wife bought a new Bar kit, so I’m test boy! 🤣 It’s tough work!!!


----------



## kycreek

-2 here on the banks of the Ohio river & no I'm not going fishing today.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Looked out the front and back doors and decided to take the day off try not to do anything stupid today.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

Good day to enjoy the wood burner. I went out to the garage at 5:30 this morning and it was 30 degrees in the cooler where the deer are hanging. Turned on the lights in the cooler and hope I can keep the deer from freezing. May have to put in a heat lamp bulb. Crazy weather.


----------



## bobk

kycreek said:


> -2 here on the banks of the Ohio river & no I'm not going fishing today.


That’s flip flop weather. Get out there and get fishing.🥶


----------



## kycreek

bobk said:


> That’s flip flop weather. Get out there and get fishing.🥶


My flip flops are frozen to the back porch.


----------



## Moo Juice

First of all, there is no weather which makes it okay to wear flip flops. Secondly, I thought my nephew was driving his twp. Plow truck through the barn. Stepped outside and holy crap it was howling.








Looks like I have a full day of keeping water thawed and animals comfy.


----------



## Muddy

There’s no rest for a dairy farmer, and there’s never an easy day. You guys are all guts and no glory!


----------



## Muddy

bobk said:


> Good day to enjoy the wood burner. I went out to the garage at 5:30 this morning and it was 30 degrees in the cooler where the deer are hanging. Turned on the lights in the cooler and hope I can keep the deer from freezing. May have to put in a heat lamp bulb. Crazy weather.


I have some locust saved up for special purposes in the wood pile, I’m fixing to break it out today. I just did a test run on our furnace since I haven’t run it since last year, and it fired up👍.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Saugeye Tom said:


> roads are rough 30 xtra minutes to work this morning


What's work? Everyday is Saturday...


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I was informed by the boss it’s eggplant!


aka, the Commandant?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Boy the wind continues to howl in Geauga County. Looks like we only have an inch or two in the snowbalt. 14 degrees


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. -6 here now. I think it's going to get up to a balmy 1 today.
Think I'll take a nap.


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> I have some locust saved up for special purposes in the wood pile, I’m fixing to break it out today. I just did a test run on our furnace since I haven’t run it since last year, and it fired up👍.


Great heat from locust. Glad the furnace fired right up for ya.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> aka, the Commandant?


Commandress


----------



## Moo Juice

Warden.


----------



## Lazy 8

Me after shoveling the wife a path thru a snow drift to the bird feeders. I'm staying in today and prolly tomorrow.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Boy the wind continues to howl in Geauga County. Looks like we only have an inch or two in the snowbalt. 14 degrees


Wind has died down a little, 8 degrees,about 2 inches.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Tired of wrapping gifts. Next year reminder one large gift not 5 small gifts.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Or gift cards for all.

Family not you freeloaders.....


----------



## 1basshunter

RodsInTheMud said:


> Oh and a Cosmopolitan! Not the most masculine drink but they work! 😵‍💫 Merry Xmas OGF’ers!
> View attachment 501436
> 🤣😂🤣


I’m just going to have to get you some fruit loops and get a gallon of some of moo milk there is just no way a guy can drink that and look like a guy


----------



## Lazy 8

5 1/2" here. Currently -5 and the wind is howling. -35 wind chill. It's gonna be 50 degrees here next Friday.
Hey BH, fire that boat up and let's go fishing. I'll bring the hot chocky.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lil' Rob

Moo Juice said:


> First of all, there is no weather which makes it okay to wear flip flops.


Cliptiy clop, clipity clop...everyone sounds like a horse walking in those things.

-5 here in Medina...maybe 2" of snow....blowing too much to know for sure.

Son has been out since 6am making $25/hr under the table with a landscape company running snow blower, shoveling, and laying down salt. If they need him tomorrow, he was told he'd get $50/hr...so he's one of the few wanting more snow.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

1basshunter said:


> I’m just going to have to get you some fruit loops and get a gallon of some of moo milk there is just no way a guy can drink that and look like a guy


🤣😂🤣 Brutal man…. Brutal! You savage!!! 🤣


----------



## Bprice1031

Saugeye Tom said:


> roads are rough 30 xtra minutes to work this morning


Glad it's a holiday for me. Tried to go to mom's house to do some work for her. Got to the highway and couldn't see any lines and came back home. Now I'm half drunk and thinking I should've slept in. Oh well, happy whatever day it is. Gotta love some good barley pops!


----------



## Moo Juice

Been out all day with the exception of lunch around 3. The first farm, the skid loaders throttle cable froze so I had to feed and put in a bale at an idle. Took 4 times as long as normal. Second stop was ok but heading back to both locations to recheck water. Third stop, all my eggs were frozen. Fourth stop, our old house. Furnace quit running. Down to 41 degrees. 3 trips with 10 gallons of diesel and we got her going again. That was a close one. Now back to recheck all the waterers and start evening chores. This wind blows.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> Been out all day with the exception of lunch around 3. The first farm, the skid loaders throttle cable froze so I had to feed and put in a bale at an idle. Took 4 times as long as normal. Second stop was ok but heading back to both locations to recheck water. Third stop, all my eggs were frozen. Fourth stop, our old house. Furnace quit running. Down to 41 degrees. 3 trips with 10 gallons of diesel and we got her going again. That was a close one. Now back to recheck all the waterers and start evening chores. This wind blows.


Feel for ya Moo, couple more days then we get a little break. I’m sure you’re ready!!! 💪


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Warden.


Nope, that would get me slapped.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501522


I’m not doing it. Have ny strips for tonight and I’m pan frying em. Been out in this crap 4 different times and I’m done with it for the day.

edit. Dang it, I have to go get firewood still.😡


----------



## RodsInTheMud

bobk said:


> I’m not doing it. Have ny strips for tonight and I’m pan frying em. Been out in this crap 4 different times and I’m done with it for the day.


I’m hip! Shoveled driveway twice, got family coming over. Time for a few Hopsicles 🍺🍺🍺🍺….🤣😂🤣


----------



## bobk

RodsInTheMud said:


> I’m hip! Shoveled driveway twice, got family coming over. Time for a few Hopsicles 🍺🍺🍺🍺….🤣😂🤣


Used the backpack blower around the house. Driveway is 7-800 ft. Worry about that tomorrow. Im get a glass out right now. 🥃


----------



## 1basshunter

That’s it I’m going to start drinking it will be my first time ever


----------



## 1basshunter

Since it’s my first time drinking ever, I want to start off with his cheap rock gut stuff


----------



## RodsInTheMud

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501529
> Since it’s my first time drinking ever, I want to start off with his cheap rock gut stuff


Nice….. Salute!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> 5 1/2" here. Currently -5 and the wind is howling. -35 wind chill. It's gonna be 50 degrees here next Friday.
> Hey BH, fire that boat up and let's go fishing. I'll bring the hot chocky.


Looks like we've warmed up a tad. It's now a whooping -2. Think I'll hit the porch swing.


----------



## 1basshunter

Here to the finest gentleman on the planet


----------



## RodsInTheMud

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501530
> Here to the finest gentleman on the planet


Ditto….Right back at ya!


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> That’s it I’m going to start drinking it will be my first time ever


Since it’s your first time you better go easy on that stuff.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501529
> Since it’s my first time drinking ever, I want to start off with his cheap rock gut stuff


Nothing like Irish whiskey made in China according to the box


----------



## bobk

RodsInTheMud said:


> Ditto….Right back at ya!
> View attachment 501531


Schlitz? That’s worse than last nights foo foo drink. Tomorrow you having Boone’s Farm?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

You guys are getting me thirsty.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> You guys are getting me thirsty.


Jump on in and hang on HW….🍺🥃


----------



## RodsInTheMud

bobk said:


> Schlitz? That’s worse than last nights foo foo drink. Tomorrow you having Boone’s Farm?


Nah…. Maybe a little MD 20/20 🤣


----------



## Muddy

Oh man, Mad Dog will keep you warm on a night like tonight!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Back at ya again!










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## crappie4me

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501529
> Since it’s my first time drinking ever, I want to start off with his cheap rock gut stuff


wadda ya gonna do with the metal peacock?


----------



## 1basshunter

Get it drunk 🤣


----------



## crappie4me

you drink enough of that yellow spot it may talk to ya


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> roads are rough 30 xtra minutes to work this morning


Yep...left the house at 0445 and got to work at 0640.
Took 45min to get from the house out to 22.
A lot of drifts with roads blown closed.
Coming home was no better. 
33 eastbound was a parking lot due to an eastbound UPS semi that decided to go westbound without ever getting off the freeway. Gotta say that ole fellar did it right. Spun that rig 180 and never put it on its side.
Spent most of the day thawing out frozen air tanks and hyd. Systems.
Gotta do another 16hrs tomorrow. Then another 8 Monday which is normally my day off.
Good news is I'll have 16 hrs double time and a half for tomorrow...8hrs double time for Monday. Taking everything in comp time gives me enough time for our yearly LSC trip without getting into vacation time.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

fastwater said:


> Yep...left the house at 0445 and got to work at 0640.
> Took 45min to get from the house out to 22.
> A lot of drifts with roads blown closed.
> Coming home was no better.
> 33 eastbound was a parking lot due to an eastbound UPS semi that decided to go westbound without ever getting off the freeway. Gotta say that ole fellar did it right. Spun that rig 180 and never put it on its side.
> Spent most of the day thawing out frozen air tanks and hyd. Systems.
> Gotta do another 16hrs tomorrow. Then another 8 Monday which is normally my day off.
> Good news is I'll have 16 hrs double time and a half for tomorrow...8hrs double time for Monday. Taking everything in comp time gives me enough time for our yearly LSC trip without getting into vacation time.


Used to love that comp time 😁


----------



## 1basshunter

The only good thing about this weather is that my dogs are coming to the door very quickly and I don’t have to tell them to get in there


----------



## RodsInTheMud

All 5 grandkids at the same time, no wonder I drink! 🤣 Nah…… Priceless! 😁 Cheers!!!


----------



## crappie4me

fastwater said:


> Yep...left the house at 0445 and got to work at 0640.
> Took 45min to get from the house out to 22.
> A lot of drifts with roads blown closed.
> Coming home was no better.
> 33 eastbound was a parking lot due to an eastbound UPS semi that decided to go westbound without ever getting off the freeway. Gotta say that ole fellar did it right. Spun that rig 180 and never put it on its side.
> Spent most of the day thawing out frozen air tanks and hyd. Systems.
> Gotta do another 16hrs tomorrow. Then another 8 Monday which is normally my day off.
> Good news is I'll have 16 hrs double time and a half for tomorrow...8hrs double time for Monday. Taking everything in comp time gives me enough time for our yearly LSC trip without getting into vacation time.


rakin in the cash...you go out in this crap you deserve every penny..im the same almost nothing makes me miss work. family comes first..then work or fishing .i have a tough time with figuring that 1 out.


----------



## crappie4me

RodsInTheMud said:


> All 5 grandkids at the same time, no wonder I drink! 🤣 Nah…… Priceless! 😁 Cheers!!!
> View attachment 501533


totally priceless.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

RodsInTheMud said:


> All 5 grandkids at the same time, no wonder I drink! 🤣 Nah…… Priceless! 😁 Cheers!!!
> View attachment 501533


Give them a snow shovel....


----------



## Moo Juice

Just got the cows fed. Skid steer gelled up. Luckily one of my former employees runs an oilfield rental co. Hooked me up with a big kitty cat. Unfortunately, the quick tatch was froze up. Took an hour with a torch and a bar and hammer but got it going. I'm hopefully done for the day. Nice looking grand kids RIM!


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Just got the cows fed. Skid steer gelled up. Luckily one of my former employees runs an oilfield rental co. Hooked me up with a big kitty cat. Unfortunately, the quick tatch was froze up. Took an hour with a torch and a bar and hammer but got it going. I'm hopefully done for the day. Nice looking grand kids RIM!


Tough day Moo. Hopefully tomorrow isn’t as complicated for ya.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> Just got the cows fed. Skid steer gelled up. Luckily one of my former employees runs an oilfield rental co. Hooked me up with a big kitty cat. Unfortunately, the quick tatch was froze up. Took an hour with a torch and a bar and hammer but got it going. I'm hopefully done for the day. Nice looking grand kids RIM!


Thanks Moo! Bummer on your tough day, this dang cold hates equip! 😟


----------



## SICKOFIT

RodsInTheMud said:


> Had to man, wouldn’t have looked right if’n I didn’t! 🤣😂🤣


Right on


----------



## Muddy

Our dog loves the snow and cold. I had him out with me for a couples hours yesterday trying to wear him out. He prefers winter over summer.


----------



## Moo Juice

I drug mine out the door last night before I settled for the night. They refused to do anything. Boy they had to go this morning.🤣


----------



## joekacz

Muddy said:


> Our dog loves the snow and cold. I had him out with me for a couples hours yesterday trying to wear him out. He prefers winter over summer.
> View attachment 501536
> View attachment 501537


Muddy from a person that had Lab’s…they are “boneheads “ but in my opinion one of the most loyal companions you can have…great pics…LOL


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Stay warm today. Got a few errands to run. Found a few things on Craig’s list to go pick up. Enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good SATURDAY morning y'all.
It's a whooping 1 degree here now.
I was a security analyst at the company I retired from last spring. We carried documentation that allowed us to drive to work in a Level 3 snow event. But even with that if I was pulled over the Officer could override it. 
We worked 24/7 including Christmas day. But it was 2X time. 
Those days are over.


----------



## Lazy 8

33,596


----------



## Lazy 8

33,597


----------



## Lazy 8

33,598


----------



## Lazy 8

33,599.....anybody?


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a long slow day for Carmen and I just going to have a little a get together with some friends in Westerville and then back to drinking


----------



## Mickey

Lazy 8 said:


> 33,599.....anybody?


NOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen it’s going to be a long slow day for Carmen and I just going to have a little a get together with some friends in Westerville and then back to drinking


Congrats on unknowingly hitting 33,600. Merry Christmas.


----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter said:


> The only good thing about this weather is that my dogs are coming to the door very quickly and I don’t have to tell them to get in there


Your lucky, BH.
I have a psycho half husky that loves this s**t. I have to fight to get him in every time.
Damn, my wife told me not to buy a husky and i didn't listen.......dummy me


----------



## Bprice1031

Afternoon all. Getting ready to head out and pick up a few last minute things. (Mostly Alcohol!) Then everyone is coming for dinner tonight. Enjoy your holiday all.


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501530
> Here to the finest gentleman on the planet





RodsInTheMud said:


> Ditto….Right back at ya!
> View attachment 501531


Where did you two find theses Gentlemen you speak of??????


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## RodsInTheMud

I’m gonna gouge my eye out with a fork if someone starts a *New *Merry Christmas thread! 🤣😂🤣 J/K sorta Lol


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## RodsInTheMud

Here ya go bobk, Chocolatini time 🤣


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Com’on guys…… Time to get the drink on again! 😁


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m not even gonna comment on that type of drink


----------



## bobk

RodsInTheMud said:


> Here ya go bobk, Chocolatini time 🤣
> View attachment 501579


Wow! Biting my tongue on Christmas Eve. 😃


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

I was good. Santa came to visit


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

RodsInTheMud said:


> Here ya go bobk, Chocolatini time 🤣
> View attachment 501579


On behalf of the brotherhood of OGF, I hereby revoke the mancard of RodsInTheMud. May his manhood rest in peace.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> View attachment 501581
> 
> I was good. Santa came to visit


See you made him take his shoes off! Lol


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> On behalf of the brotherhood of OGF, I hereby revoke the mancard of RodsInTheMud. May his manhood rest in peace.


[email protected], I just spit Chocolatini all over my phone! Thanks HW! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

RodsInTheMud said:


> [email protected], I just spit Chocolatini all over my phone! Thanks HW! 🤣😂🤣


Sorry about that. I should have put a warning on that post


----------



## Moo Juice

RodsInTheMud said:


> See you made him take his shoes off! Lol


At least he's considerate. Get your feet off the furniture!🤣


----------



## Moo Juice

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> View attachment 501581
> 
> I was good. Santa came to visit


Which one are you? Red plaid or green plaid?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

My 95 year old mother grew up on a dairy farm. (Holstein with a couple Guernsey. My SIL bought her shirt Moo Juice would appreciate....


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Moo Juice said:


> Which one are you? Red plaid or green plaid?


I was behind the camera. Green plaid bought me a drinking glass that says "Best Grandpa". He didn't get one for his other two Grandpa's... I must be doing something right.


----------



## Moo Juice

That's awesome HW! Enjoy that family. Not often you get that many generations all together! Merry Christmas!


----------



## 1basshunter

Tequila, sunrise now Carman and I just got back home from dropping off Christmas presents for a family. We do it every year.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501589
> Tequila, sunrise now Carman and I just got back home from dropping off Christmas presents for a family. We do it every year.


Finally a drinkin buddy…… I’m on it more booze Lol. Cheers 🍺


----------



## RodsInTheMud

That present thing is some good karma man. Very cool!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

soooooo lets take that man card vote now,,,foo foo drinks and HAMMS?????


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501589
> Tequila, sunrise now Carman and I just got back home from dropping off Christmas presents for a family. We do it every year.


Good for you and Carmen.


----------



## Lazy 8

Merry Christmas you bunch of Derailers.


----------



## Mickey

RodsInTheMud said:


> Finally a drinkin buddy…… I’m on it more booze Lol. Cheers 🍺
> View attachment 501600





RodsInTheMud said:


> Finally a drinkin buddy…… I’m on it more booze Lol. Cheers 🍺
> View attachment 501600


Feeble attempt to get back mancard.


----------



## joekacz

Merry Christmas to all of the Derailers and their loved ones and a Happy New Year …


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys hope you all having a great Christmas morning with your loved ones I just put a bunch of Heineken’s in the fridge later on I will be happy 😃 but it most likely will be alcohol induced


----------



## bobk

Z


Saugeye Tom said:


> soooooo lets take that man card vote now,,,foo foo drinks and HAMMS?????


----------



## Mickey

bobk said:


> Z
> 
> View attachment 501613


No pinkie when you drinkie.


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> Z
> 
> View attachment 501613


My vote is for a revoked 👍


----------



## RodsInTheMud

See how easy this is! Post two Martinis with a pinky pose and Reaction score breaks 2,500 😂. Content, content, content…… 🤣😂🤣!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Merry Christmas. Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 501618


3 on the tree. We had a Fairlane 500 with that.


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy Birthday, Jesus! It's a great day to be alive!


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> 3 on the tree. We had a Fairlane 500 with that.


That’s what my 52 Ford has.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Lazy 8 said:


> Happy Birthday, Jesus! It's a great day to be alive!


Amen! For unto us is born a Savior!


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> That’s what my 52 Ford has.
> View attachment 501620


That's a beautiful truck. I love that color.
We had a '49 3/4 ton Chevy stakebed when I was growing up. 5 window with a spotlight. 3 on the tree. Dad converted it from 6 to 12 volt. Vacuum assisted wipers would either slow down or completely stop when going up a hill.


----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501589
> Tequila, sunrise now Carman and I just got back home from dropping off Christmas presents for a family. We do it every year.


I think you been watch'n Rods in the Mud too close, BH. Are you gonna chase the with a pink squirrel?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

$diesel$ said:


> I think you been watch'n Rods in the Mud too close, BH. Are you gonna chase the with a pink squirrel?


Hey now!……🤣😂🤣


----------



## Upland

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## 1basshunter

Just for you diesel


----------



## RodsInTheMud

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501632
> Just for you diesel


Lmao! Sick’em BH!!! 🤣


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

RodsInTheMud said:


> Lmao! Sick’em BH!!! 🤣


He must have run out of beer...


----------



## 1basshunter

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> He must have run out of beer...


I poured a glass of wine for my wife I drink Heineken’s


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Sprinkle the infield….! Chocolatini’s for everyone….! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501632
> Just for you diesel


You need some work on the pinky action...


----------



## RodsInTheMud

fastwater said:


> You need some work on the pinky action...


That was a little weak….! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Lil' Rob

A bit late, but hope everyone had an enjoyable Christmas today.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Lil' Rob said:


> A bit late, but hope everyone had an enjoyable Christmas today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thanks LR! You too bro!✌


----------



## fastwater

RodsInTheMud said:


> That was a little weak….! 🤣😂🤣


It's Christmas...tryin to be nice. Plus BH still retains his man card.

And since I'm tryin to be nice I'll pay you a complement by saying...you have that pinky action down with perfection which I hope did not come naturally but took many hours of practice. And I will not comment on your man card status.


----------



## fastwater

Lil' Rob said:


> A bit late, but hope everyone had an enjoyable Christmas today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Back at ya "Lil' Rob.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> It's Christmas...tryin to be nice. Plus BH still retains his man card.
> 
> And since I'm tryin to be nice I'll pay you a complement by saying...you have that pinky action down with perfection which I hope did not come naturally but took many hours of practice. And I will not comment on your man card status.


Thanks Stacy


----------



## RodsInTheMud

fastwater said:


> It's Christmas...tryin to be nice. Plus BH still retains his man card.
> 
> And since I'm tryin to be nice I'll pay you a complement by saying...you have that pinky action down with perfection which I hope did not come naturally but took many hours of practice. And I will not comment on your man card status.


Omg….Dude way to much fun! Love this sh1t! 🤣😁🤣


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Drunk! Edited….Lol!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

fastwater said:


> It's Christmas...tryin to be nice. Plus BH still retains his man card.
> 
> And since I'm tryin to be nice I'll pay you a complement by saying...you have that pinky action down with perfection which I hope did not come naturally but took many hours of practice. And I will not comment on your man card status.


Only a couple hours of practice but I got it down thanks to the wife’s help! Lol


----------



## fastwater

RodsInTheMud said:


> Only a couple hours of drinking, perfected! 🤣


Careful...You know the old sayin about drinkin usually brings out the persons true feelings


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Omg… Lmao so true!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

New 2023 Man Card Application Photo!







Please except!……💪😁


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Hey Upland check the Fishing Cart post Lol


----------



## 1basshunter

RodsInTheMud said:


> New 2023 Man Card Application Photo!
> View attachment 501641
> Please except!……💪😁


No we have women fishermen on here and they don’t even post pictures of them type of drinks


----------



## Moo Juice

I take it the chocotini's are still pounding through everyone's heads? Come on boys. Time to get up and play with your presents. The rest of the working world is up and running. Happy morning after.


----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Moo Juice said:


> I take it the chocotini's are still pounding through everyone's heads? Come on boys. Time to get up and play with your presents. The rest of the working world is up and running. Happy morning after.


Cows needed to be milked...


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna try and get some logs hauled today for firewood. We’re sold out till we get more cut.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, it’s the day after Christmas!! And since I did not have the heart to do it to a member on Christmas Day, I am going to officially revoke RIM man card Today


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

RodsInTheMud said:


> New 2023 Man Card Application Photo!
> View attachment 501641
> Please except!……💪😁


I willing to give you another chance but you will have to be on probation for a while. No more Foo foo drinks, no more sitting down to pee, maybe leave the toilet seat up once or twice a week. Clear out the room with a sbd.Belch a little.


----------



## Upland

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> I willing to give you another chance but you will have to be on probation for a while. No more Foo foo drinks, no more sitting down to pee, maybe leave the toilet seat up once or twice a week. Clear out the room with a sbd.Belch a little.


don't forget those lady boots he is wearing in pic LMAO


Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> I willing to give you another chance but you will have to be on probation for a while. No more Foo foo drinks, no more sitting down to pee, maybe leave the toilet seat up once or twice a week. Clear out the room with a sbd.Belch a little.


Rodsinthemud I was told you should always check you back round before taking a selfie


----------



## Upland

RodsInTheMud said:


> Hey Upland check the Fishing Cart post Lol


which one LOL can't wheel a cart without falling out of one


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Man card, sman card! Pfffft….🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. Gotta love Saturday.


----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501632
> Just for you diesel


Now there ya go, BH.
You fellas take the ribbing pretty good. Have a good one, brother.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Saugeye Tom said:


> soooooo lets take that man card vote now,,,foo foo drinks and HAMMS?????


Maybe he will buy you one at the outing...


----------



## Moo Juice

Another term for man card reinstatement would be to prove that you really can catch pike and aren't just holding ones your buddy caught. Someone needs to witness you catching one, lures used and location of the catch. Since I live the closest to you, I guess I'll volunteer to be said witness.🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Now there ya go, BH.
> You fellas take the ribbing pretty good. Have a good one, brother.


Two rules of the Derailers thread...
1. If you dish it out, you have got to be able to take it.
2. Don't forget rule #1.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Two rules of the Derailers thread...
> 1. If you dish it out, you have got to be able to take it.
> 2. Don't forget rule #1.


So what you’re saying is cva’s and fords still suck?


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> So what you’re saying is cva’s and fords still suck?


Yes they do


----------



## Lil' Rob

My last Ford sure did suck! Most likely will forever be my last one.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

I broke my wedding ring working


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Looks like you’re lucky ya didn’t lose a finger! 😳


----------



## Moo Juice

It was made out of plastic. He wasn't working. Drunk and tried catching himself when he tripped over the cat. I never wear rings. Know too many people who have lost fingers by catching them on things.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

10 to go


----------



## Moo Juice

Till what?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Moo Juice said:


> Till what?


33700


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501674
> View attachment 501675
> I broke my wedding ring working


Crackerjack?


----------



## Moo Juice

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> 33700


Oh.


----------



## Moo Juice

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Crackerjack?


Crunch n munch.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Getting closer, where is Mr duck


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Looks like it belongs to Moo juice


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Upland said:


> don't forget those lady boots he is wearing in pic LMAO
> 
> Rodsinthemud I was told you should always check you back round before taking a selfie


i have some wetland boots like those


----------



## Saugeye Tom

right


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MUHAHAHAHAHAHA Hosed him


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> It was made out of plastic. He wasn't working. Drunk and tried catching himself when he tripped over the cat. I never wear rings. Know too many people who have lost fingers by catching them on things.


----------



## 1basshunter

It is made out of tungsten


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> It was made out of plastic. He wasn't working. Drunk and tried catching himself when he tripped over the cat. I never wear rings. Know too many people who have lost fingers by catching them on things.


I agree with Mooey. I never wore rings or a wrist watch working construction. You hear too bad bad stories. Especially working off scaffolding.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> MUHAHAHAHAHAHA Hosed him


Y'all just got sniped. Way to show 'em how to do it Tom.


----------



## Moo Juice

Ironically, I got hosed twice. I was dealing with a blown waterline when Tom stole my take.😡


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Ironically, I got hosed twice. I was dealing with a blown waterline when Tom stole my take.😡


Why don’t you just blame it on magic marker again


----------



## Moo Juice

I did some reading on tungsten rings. Seems they are highly scratch resistant due to their extreme hardness but can crack from excess pressure. It said they are somewhat inexpensive and are mostly worn by the pretentious. Also, they can't be resized so most people hit them with a hammer when they gain a little weight and say that it cracked while working then reorder a larger one.


----------



## Moo Juice

1basshunter said:


> Why don’t you just blame it on magic marker again


Because this time it wasn't his fault.


----------



## Moo Juice

Most times.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> Because this time it wasn't his fault.


 it wasn’t his fault last time your just too slow


Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 501691
> 
> Most times.


they are so skinny. You can see their bones try feeding them


----------



## Moo Juice

They aren't beef cows. They're perfect.


----------



## 1basshunter

Are they them new beyond beef cows they use to make them beyond beef hamburgers


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> I agree with Mooey. I never wore rings or a wrist watch working construction. You hear too bad bad stories. Especially working off scaffolding.


Also a risk of electrical shock if you have to have your hands inside live equipment. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland

Lil' Rob said:


> Also a risk of electrical shock if you have to have your hands inside live equipment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


are we still talking about Cows???? LOL 🐮


----------



## 1basshunter

Upland said:


> are we still talking about Cows???? LOL 🐮


Yes


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, wag jr had a water leak and I’m on my way to start the cleaning up process


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Moo Juice

I'd say that's a little more than a leak.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, wag jr had a water leak and I’m on my way to start the cleaning up process


Hope it's more than just you.What a mess. 🙏


----------



## bobk

That’s quite a mess BH.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobk said:


> That’s quite a mess BH.


BH is on it! He's got this s!^t!


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all. It's Tuesday.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. More wood to cut today. Enjoy your day.


----------



## 1basshunter

It will probably take three days of long hours to put it back like it never happened. They were trying to save money by turning the heat down. You know you don’t wanna heat a building. When nobody’s gonna be there.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> BH is on it! He's got this s!^t!


At least he’s not in the canal mud and muck.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 501715


Oh, I’m definitely using that one.


----------



## Moo Juice




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning y'all. Good luck BH.


----------



## Moo Juice

Man, I miss those cartoons.


----------



## Upland

Moo Juice said:


> Man, I miss those cartoons.


me too


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Ole Foghorn Leghorn was my favorite!


----------



## ccc

1basshunter said:


> It will probably take three days of long hours to put it back like it never happened. They were trying to save money by turning the heat down. You know you don’t wanna heat a building. When nobody’s gonna be there.


I had a store manager do the same thing one Christmas day in the 80's toilets froze and broke...pipes burst... water froze over the compressors and shut off all the refrigeration in the store lost meat and frozen food and dairy what a mess ...I had to go in and get the water dept to come shut the water off at the street on Christmas day ...he was out of town for Christmas


----------



## Upland

Saturday morning Cartoons as I got older it was Fishing with Orlando Wilson The sun is just coming over the tree tops fishing with Bill Dance Outdoors In fisherman all fishing shows All in a row I really miss those shows


----------



## Upland

PromiseKeeper said:


> Ole Foghorn Leghorn was my favorite!


Do Dah Do dah boy I say Boy LOL mine too


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## RodsInTheMud

That was my dads favorite part of the cartoon. He used to laugh his butt off when Foghorn beat the dogs arse! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## fasteddy

I don't recall him getting hit so many times.
Make him stop, so violent (sarcasm)

You guys are hilarious !!!!


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> It will probably take three days of long hours to put it back like it never happened. They were trying to save money by turning the heat down. You know you don’t wanna heat a building. When nobody’s gonna be there.


Amazing how dumb some people are.


----------



## Bprice1031

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 501715


Already sent it to my son.


----------



## 1basshunter

It just keeps getting better Livingston high school had a water leak in the kitchen. Thank God, but ruined some equipment. And two schools walk in deep freezers are down and all of this is because they were trying to save money by turning the heat down when nobody’s in there. They asked me if I would like to work over I told them No Way.


----------



## Bprice1031

1basshunter said:


> It just keeps getting better Livingston high school had a water leak in the kitchen. Thank God, but ruined some equipment. And two schools walk in deep freezers are down and all of this is because they were trying to save money by turning the heat down when nobody’s in there. They asked me if I would like to work over I told them No Way.


Well BH, I guess you can look at as job security for you. As long as they try and save a penny in the budget, you'll be making the dollars to fix their asinine savings ideas!


----------



## 1basshunter

I got sent to an elementary school and had to shut the main water off. It has been cleaned up. Tomorrow we start on the repairs


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey BH. Please work that OT. We're supposed to be getting cost of living increase in our SS.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## PromiseKeeper




----------



## Moo Juice

Classics.


----------



## Lil' Rob

A guy I played softball with long ago would do an amazing imitation of Fog Horn.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> A guy I played softball with long ago would do an amazing imitation of Fog Horn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


My brother could fill in for the guy who does Donald Duck and you wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Upland said:


> Saturday morning Cartoons as I got older it was Fishing with Orlando Wilson The sun is just coming over the tree tops fishing with Bill Dance Outdoors In fisherman all fishing shows All in a row I really miss those shows


Did Orlando Wilson ever fish with anything other than a Rattle-Trap?


----------



## joekacz

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501707
> View attachment 501708
> View attachment 501709
> View attachment 501710
> View attachment 501711
> View attachment 501712


Thank God for suspended ceilings…much,much more easier to R&R than board and plaster…of course I can say that because I’m not the one doing the job…LOL


----------



## fasteddy

Gotta start farming jobs out to outside contractors. After you retire their going to have to learn how to do that. They'll never find anybody with all your skills and will to work to take your place. Be the "coordinator" , more money goes with the title also.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen I’m going to start putting the schools back together today and should have most of them done by tomorrow afternoon but I’m going to be working on the seawall again now that the dam arctic weather has moved out


----------



## 1basshunter

Hay lazy all the seeds that you are missing I sold to Moo for cow feed!!!!!!! And he just ordered more so if you see someone that looks like me filling up a semi truck of yours seeds today it’s not me. Moo yours seeds will be delivered by noontime.


----------



## Moo Juice

We have been having trouble with feed intakes. Maybe if we give them the munchies....🤔


----------



## Bprice1031

Happy whatever day it is. It's my last day of work this year and it's also our anniversary. Guess I should something nice for the wife tonight. Maybe I'll buy wine instead of beer tonight.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna keep working on the wood orders. Finish up on the orders I have and quit for the season. 50 cord of wood has taken a toll on me.


----------



## MagicMarker

Nine deer in this picture at the hopper stand


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

Happy anniversary BP! Yes, I've used one of those more than I care to have. Only my dad was too cheap to have handles welded on so it was just a capped pipe.


----------



## Moo Juice

We actually hired a person for our complaint department. Her name is Helen Waite. If you have a problem, you can go to Helen Waite.


----------



## 1basshunter

Moo Juice said:


> We have been having trouble with feed intakes. Maybe if we give them the munchies....🤔


I will go after some of his special alfalfa it was hanging upside down in one of the barn drying


----------



## RodsInTheMud

[
View attachment 501779

Share: Miles and miles of snow fence! 😰


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Hay lazy all the seeds that you are missing I sold to Moo for cow feed!!!!!!! And he just ordered more so if you see someone that looks like me filling up a semi truck of yours seeds today it’s not me. Moo yours seeds will be delivered by noontime.


No problemo senor. Where do I send the bill?


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna keep working on the wood orders. Finish up on the orders I have and quit for the season. 50 cord of wood has taken a toll on me.
> View attachment 501779


All too much, MM. Those and post hole diggers and a spud bar. Where I grew up we had a split rail locust fence. Locust lasts a long time but not forever. When one would rot, I had to dig down two feet to replace it. That seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> No problemo senor. Where do I send the bill?


How about we just trade for some "sweet" and "condensed" milk?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna keep working on the wood orders. Finish up on the orders I have and quit for the season. 50 cord of wood has taken a toll on me.
> View attachment 501779


Used it to pound in steel fence posts for my sister's mailbox protector from snow plows. Can't be beat!


----------



## Upland

SICKOFIT said:


> Did Orlando Wilson ever fish with anything other than a Rattle-Trap?


NOPE I guess you go where the money is LOL


----------



## Upland

Lazy 8 said:


> My brother could fill in for the guy who does Donald Duck and you wouldn't know the difference.


is his name Daffy?


----------



## Upland

joekacz said:


> Thank God for suspended ceilings…much,much more easier to R&R than board and plaster…of course I can say that because I’m not the one doing the job…LOL


Seriously every time I try to replace a panel one the suspended part either won't allow it to go in or the next panel sticks up LOL


----------



## joekacz

RodsInTheMud said:


> [
> View attachment 501779
> 
> Share: Miles and miles of snow fence! 😰


We had a few guys whack themselves in their heads by coming up to high up the post…OUCH!!…most needed stitches…🤕


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> No problemo senor. Where do I send the bill?


Tom said that he would pay the bill for MR Moo


----------



## Upland

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 501781


that's a much better complaint dept than some I've dealt with LOL


----------



## RodsInTheMud

What your plans for this two week January spring? I’m gonna be creek crawling for toothy critters, Saugeye, Northerns, probably both! 🤞


----------



## Upland

RodsInTheMud said:


> What your plans for this two week January spring? I’m gonna be creek crawling for toothy critters, Saugeye, Northerns, probably both! 🤞


sounds like fun


----------



## Lil' Rob

RodsInTheMud said:


> What your plans for this two week January spring? I’m gonna be creek crawling for toothy critters, Saugeye, Northerns, probably both! 🤞


Try to fill my buck tag...

Maybe tonight or tomorrow get on some ice...

Take down the darned Xmas lights in the yard


----------



## Lazy 8

Upland said:


> is his name Daffy?


Nope. It's Tom.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Tom said that he would pay the bill for MR Moo


My brother Tom?


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Try to fill my buck tag...
> 
> Maybe tonight or tomorrow get on some ice...
> 
> Take down the darned Xmas lights in the yard


Shoot, we leave 'em up year round in WV.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I’m going to be getting off work early today just have 300 ceiling tiles to put in and should be done by noon 🕛 then off to Westerville to take Carmen out for dinner at J Gilbert. Then I’m grabbing up to two white fluffy killer dogs that I have and head to the lake house and all day tomorrow I get to play in the mud. Oh the fun seems like it never ends.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. The warm up has begun. Hauled three big trailer loads of logs yesterday. When these get cut and split, calling it a season. Get out and enjoy it


----------



## MagicMarker

Ran across an old picture of my son. 19 years ago. He was 11 years old and this was his first deer. He was sitting 50 yds from me with one of my 1100 rem shotguns. He had 4 shells, 3 in gun one in pocket. Heard 3 shots then long pause then fourth. Then I heard him yell, Dad! He’s trying to get up! He’s kept track and his last one was #78. Kentucky and Ohio


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Ran across an old picture of my son. 19 years ago. He was 11 years old and this was his first deer. He was sitting 50 yds from me with one of my 1100 rem shotguns. He had 4 shells, 3 in gun one in pocket. Heard 3 shots then long pause then fourth. Then I heard him yell, Dad! He’s trying to get up! He’s kept track and his last one was #78. Kentucky and Ohio
> View attachment 501819


That's cool! Love to watch them grow.


----------



## Bprice1031

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Gonna keep working on the wood orders. Finish up on the orders I have and quit for the season. 50 cord of wood has taken a toll on me.
> View attachment 501779


Did an internship with The US Fish and Wildlife Service in North Dakota about 25 years ago. Built a lot of fence out there. I mean a lot! Morning all.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys I’m going to be getting off work early today just have 300 ceiling tiles to put in and should be done by noon 🕛 then off to Westerville to take Carmen out for dinner at J Gilbert. Then I’m grabbing up to two white fluffy killer dogs that I have and head to the lake house and all day tomorrow I get to play in the mud. Oh the fun seems like it never ends.


Hopefully they will keep the heat on over the new years break....


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Ran across an old picture of my son. 19 years ago. He was 11 years old and this was his first deer. He was sitting 50 yds from me with one of my 1100 rem shotguns. He had 4 shells, 3 in gun one in pocket. Heard 3 shots then long pause then fourth. Then I heard him yell, Dad! He’s trying to get up! He’s kept track and his last one was #78. Kentucky and Ohio
> View attachment 501819


Good looking pic, MM. You gotta be proud of him.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Jim white

MagicMarker said:


> Ran across an old picture of my son. 19 years ago. He was 11 years old and this was his first deer. He was sitting 50 yds from me with one of my 1100 rem shotguns. He had 4 shells, 3 in gun one in pocket. Heard 3 shots then long pause then fourth. Then I heard him yell, Dad! He’s trying to get up! He’s kept track and his last one was #78. Kentucky and Ohio
> View attachment 501819


I bet that made his day 🤪 teach them young an thier hooked just like fishin. Good for ya guys great memories 👍


----------



## Lil' Rob

Shoot

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

I'm 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Going

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

For

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

It

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Bang

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Bang

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Bang

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Bang bang


----------



## Lil' Rob

Bang

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

That was close

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Lil' Rob said:


> Bang
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Let you have it


----------



## Lil' Rob

I'll take it

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Bang bang


I hope you don’t hunt like that. You sure would be using a lot of ammo.


----------



## Upland

tell me that wasn't a gang bang LOL


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lil' Rob said:


> That was close
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Close only counts in horseshoes…


----------



## M R DUCKS

Good thing your “ shooter” wasn’t plugged?!


----------



## Upland

Burkcarp1 said:


> Close only counts in horseshoes…


or hand Grenades


----------



## Lil' Rob

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Let you have it


Figured someone was lurking and waiting...



1basshunter said:


> I hope you don’t hunt like that. You sure would be using a lot of ammo.


Nope...played it like a video game...



M R DUCKS said:


> Good thing your “ shooter” wasn’t plugged?!


Almost...could only post once every 8 seconds.


----------



## 1basshunter

Upland said:


> tell me that wasn't a gang bang LOL


He will never get that lucky


----------



## 1basshunter

Good evening, gentlemen, I just heard from Sherman the other day. He wishes everybody well, and a happy, holiday and wishes more than anything that he could still be on 0GF.


----------



## crappie4me

miss old sherm's posts.


----------



## One guy and a boat

"Bear with each other and forgive one another if any of you has a grievance against someone. Forgive as the Lord forgave you.”

Kip


----------



## threeten

Was just thinking of him this afternoon while filling the feeders with corn. 
Wondered if he ever hit that barn with his muzzle loader. Haha. He definitely made me laugh


----------



## Jim white

1basshunter said:


> Good evening, gentlemen, I just heard from Sherman the other day. He wishes everybody well, and a happy, holiday and wishes more than anything that he could still be on 0GF.


Miss his post for sure never did hear why he was kicked off 🤔


----------



## Saugeye Tom

There were a few reasons


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s only 6:30 am and I’m drinking coffee getting ready to go out and play in the mud hopefully I’ll get 2 rows up today and I’ll be happy with that.


----------



## threeten

I’m going to work today too. Need some extra bourbon money for muzzleloader camp next weekend. SHOULD be a fairly easy day. Filling in some trenches in a floor the plumbers cut out to repair a pipe. So we’re both playing in the mud!
Hope the weather wants to play nice today.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

8


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

1basshunter said:


> Good evening, gentlemen, I just heard from Sherman the other day. He wishes everybody well, and a happy, holiday and wishes more than anything that he could still be on 0GF.


Tell Sherman to have a Happy New Year and tight lines for 2023.


----------



## Moo Juice

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 501884
> 8


What's buried into the front of that truck, Tom? You know it rammed something and whatever it was didn't survive either.


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all. It's Friday and I didn't have to work again today. Still can't sleep past 5:00 am. Oh well, guess I can gat started on all the crap I need to do around here. Good luck playing in the mud BH and 13. I agree with Moo, we need to know what caused that little Ram pickup to bend in half like a beer can Tom?


----------



## threeten

Bprice1031 said:


> Morning all. It's Friday and I didn't have to work again today. Still can't sleep past 5:00 am. Oh well, guess I can gat started on all the crap I need to do around here. Good luck playing in the mud BH and 13. I agree with Moo, we need to know what caused that little Ram pickup to bend in half like a beer can Tom?


Maybe the parking pin didn’t grab?
Seems to be a problem on some of those dodges.


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> What's buried into the front of that truck, Tom? You know it rammed something and whatever it was didn't survive either.


 Saw a Chevy and fell apart in defeat.


----------



## Jim white

The bike on the very back of it overloaded it 🤣 It does look like a short bed


----------



## One guy and a boat

1basshunter said:


> Good evening, gentlemen, I just heard from Sherman the other day. He wishes everybody well, and a happy, holiday and wishes more than anything that he could still be on 0GF.


Absolutely let him know I wish him well and tight lines for the new year. Long live Gale Force Tackle lol

Kip


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. It’s Friday. Get out and enjoy the day.


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo was hauling cattle other day


----------



## M R DUCKS

MM, that one isn’t getting stolen!


----------



## Jim white

One guy and a boat said:


> Absolutely let him know I wish him well and tight lines for the new year. Long live Gale Force Tackle lol
> 
> Kip


 Gale force tackle 🤔


----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. It’s Friday. Get out and enjoy the day.
> View attachment 501887


I have an 86 Chevy in pretty much the same condition that I keep saying I'm going to restore. It's a disease.🤣


----------



## kycreek

Going back to the river again today. Have to enjoy this weather while we can. Hope the fishing is better than it was yesterday. Not 1 bite in 4 hours.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Jim white said:


> Gale force tackle


Sherm loved to push there spoons, because Michigan stinger spoons paint chipped so easy

Kip


----------



## G.lock

I think the Ram folded due to too much weight behind the rear axle.
Long bed may have been alright


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> Bang
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Was this a premature bang?


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Moo was hauling cattle other day
> View attachment 501888


This reminds me of George Carlin. Stewardess said, will everybody get on the plane please? George said, no way, you can get on the plane if you want, I'm getting in the plane.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Was this a premature bang?


He’s done that his whole life


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> He’s done that his whole life


You know this how? 🤔


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bprice1031 said:


> Morning all. It's Friday and I didn't have to work again today. Still can't sleep past 5:00 am. Oh well, guess I can gat started on all the crap I need to do around here. Good luck playing in the mud BH and 13. I agree with Moo, we need to know what caused that little Ram pickup to bend in half like a beer can Tom?


It hit a rabbit


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> You know this how? 🤔


You told me 🤣


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> You told me 🤣


Ohhhhh!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Sensing a bit of pent up holiday anxiety in some of the threads today. How bout cracking a couple beers and play nice together ppl! 🍺🍺🍺🤣😂🤣


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

RodsInTheMud said:


> Sensing a bit of pent up holiday anxiety in some of the threads today. How bout cracking a couple beers and play nice together ppl! 🍺🍺🍺🤣😂🤣


Or chocotinis....


----------



## Moo Juice

Saugeye Tom said:


> It hit a rabbit


That must be one messed up Volkswagen.


----------



## fastwater

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Or chocotinis....


And don't forget to hold your pinky out.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Man I’m glad things lightened up! Thought I was gonna have to bring boxing gloves to the annual get together! Mandelbaum! Mandelbaum! Mandelbaum! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## MagicMarker

Dude walking along the beach comes across a guy sitting on a lawn chair, rods set up in rod holders, asks the guy how’s the fishing? Fisherman replies, just fine they haven’t bothered me a bit yet.


----------



## bobk

RodsInTheMud said:


> Sensing a bit of pent up holiday anxiety in some of the threads today. How bout cracking a couple beers and play nice together ppl! 🍺🍺🍺🤣😂🤣











check


----------



## RodsInTheMud

bobk said:


> View attachment 501928
> 
> check


Oh h3ll yeah bro… 😁


----------



## 1basshunter

I never have pent up anxiety they make alcohol for that stuff and I believe in drinking it


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

fastwater said:


> And don't forget to hold your pinky out.


Due to a softball injury (dislocated pinky), my left pinky is always pointed out.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Good morning, looking like a wet Saturday. Maybe I’ll paint the garage.🤔😏


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Burkcarp1 said:


> Good morning, looking like a wet Saturday. Maybe I’ll paint the garage.🤔😏


Won't you have to move to much junk out in the rain to paint? I know I would.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Won't you have to move to much junk out in the rain to paint? I know I would.


Some, lol. We moved here in July & I knew I wanted to paint it, before I organize everything, so I’ll move stuff to one side, then to the other. I really need to get my fishing rods & stuff organized. Driving me nuts!🤣 I’ve been painting inside the house since we got here, so now it’s time for the garage.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Enjoy your spring weekend and Happy New Year !


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys, it’s going to be a great day for football and I’m excited about drinking beer for my first time ever 😂


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys, it’s going to be a great day for football and I’m excited about drinking beer for my first time ever 😂


Or maybe your last time this year.


----------



## ditchdigger

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys, it’s going to be a great day for football and I’m excited about drinking beer for my first time ever 😂


Looking forward to seeing some pics of your wall. It’s interesting seeing how people do their seawalls. Everyone’s is unique!


----------



## Lazy 8

ditchdigger said:


> Looking forward to seeing some pics of your wall. It’s interesting seeing how people do their seawalls. Everyone’s is unique!


Did you hear about the 2 fishys swimming along and ran smack dab into a concrete wall? One turned to the other and said........dam.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys, it’s going to be a great day for football and I’m excited about drinking beer for my first time ever 😂


Good morning y'all. BH -- don't you mean the first beer today? 
Bucks and GA at 8p. What's the score gonna be?


----------



## Bprice1031

Good late Saturday morning to you all and Happy New Years Eve. Had a good breakfast with the wife this morning. Should've taken a picture for Lazy. Going to go out and the finish the work I started yesterday soon. Then later we're going to watch Ohio and Georgia hopefully play a hell of a game!


----------



## fastwater

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Due to a softball injury (dislocated pinky), my left pinky is always pointed out.
> View attachment 501937


Due to injury...you're in the clear.
Unlike having to practice to do the pinky pointing thingy...injury does not count against your man card.


----------



## 1basshunter

Have anyone else ever tried this good stuff I mean from what I’ve heard because I’ve never drink before


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Due to injury...you're in the clear.
> Unlike having to practice to do the pinky pointing thingy...injury does not count against your man card.


I say lance that sucka to maintain status.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 501988
> Have anyone else ever tried this good stuff I mean from what I’ve heard because I’ve never drink before


Sounds like the guy who said, I only drink on certain days, like when Wednesdays fall in the middle of the week. Sun up....sun down.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Lazy 8 said:


> I say lance that sucka to maintain status.


It's just permanently crooked. Been that way for 35+ years. I had to tag out a runner at home and somehow I found my pinky at a 90 degree angle. Yanked it back into the socket and finished the game. Hit a triple after the injury.

Got arthritis in it now


----------



## crappie4me

go bucks!!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

OH


----------



## Moo Juice

IO!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## crappie4me




----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52




----------



## crappie4me

ive never had lobster but it sure does look good!


----------



## Moo Juice

Your winning so far HW.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

crappie4me said:


> ive never had lobster but it sure does look good!


It' has a slightly sweet not a fishy taste.


----------



## 1basshunter

We had shrimp for an appetizer


----------



## Lazy 8

My wife says they're like an aquatic cockaroach. 
Hey BH. Three steaks? You, Carmen and ???


----------



## M R DUCKS

Happy New Year !


----------



## M R DUCKS

Steak for the pups to split


----------



## Lil' Rob

Happy New Years!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

Wake up!! Happy new year guys! I know you were up way too late last night and drank way too much, but for Pete’s sakes it’s after 8am…🤷‍♂️


----------



## Moo Juice

Unfortunately, most of us didn't start drinking until after midnight.😡


----------



## Burkcarp1

Moo Juice said:


> Unfortunately, most of us didn't start drinking until after midnight.😡


Chores?


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> Wake up!! Happy new year guys! I know you were up way too late last night and drank way too much, but for Pete’s sakes it’s after 8am…🤷‍♂️


Happy New Year!
Nothing to drink last night. Got mandated to work from 9 last night till 0700 this morning. Just got home.
Family will be here at about 10 this morning to have Christmas we didn't get to have last weekend.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Happy New Year!
> Nothing to drink last night. Got mandated to work from 9 last night till 0700 this morning. Just got home.
> Family will be here at about 10 this morning to have Christmas we didn't get to have last weekend.


At least it wasn’t roho keeping you up all night. Don’t be falling asleep on the chair today.😁


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> At least it wasn’t roho keeping you up all night. Don’t be falling asleep on the chair today.😁


Gonna try not to. Headed in shortly to take an hour nap.


----------



## Moo Juice

Burkcarp1 said:


> Chores?


Chores are just a constant. I was referring to the OSU game.😡


----------



## Burkcarp1

Moo Juice said:


> Chores are just a constant. I was referring to the OSU game.😡


Why would you put yourself through that?😏


----------



## Moo Juice

Burkcarp1 said:


> Why would you put yourself through that?😏


I couldn't stop watching. I thought they had a chance. If anybody could have won that game, it should have been Ruggles.


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Chores are just a constant. I was referring to the OSU game.😡


Man that hurt. The women were all crying to change the channel. I kept saying we can watch the ball drop between the goal post and that will be just fine. Dang it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Happy New Year you bunch of Derailers. So sorry about your Buckeyes. I saw the final minutes this morning. 
Hoping everyone has a healthy and prosperous 2023.


----------



## Bprice1031

Burkcarp1 said:


> Wake up!! Happy new year guys! I know you were up way too late last night and drank way too much, but for Pete’s sakes it’s after 8am…🤷‍♂️


Been up since 5 this morning. Just getting a late start to the day.



Moo Juice said:


> Unfortunately, most of us didn't start drinking until after midnight.😡


I started drinking at noon knowing that game was coming on at 8:00. I even stayed up and watched the whole damn debacle.

BTW happy new year all!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

well i got to see the ball drop WIDE LEFT CHIT


----------



## M R DUCKS

Fast water,
we are doing our Christmas today also….


----------



## Lazy 8

Y'all remind me of my dads partner where he worked. Ol Ron was definitely in a league of his own. He went on his honeymoon, got married and then had his bachelors party. It that exact order. Ron was a good man and would do anything for you. He was just a half a bubble off. In a good way


----------



## Lazy 8

33,897


----------



## Lazy 8

33,898


----------



## Lazy 8

Batter up?


----------



## MagicMarker

What the heck


----------



## MagicMarker

Just got done cutting and splitting 4 cord of wood. Hope everyone has a great New Year


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> What the heck


You got that rifle sighted in!


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> Just got done cutting and splitting 4 cord of wood. Hope everyone has a great New Year


Dang, I just got done eating.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> My wife says they're like an aquatic cockaroach.
> Hey BH. Three steaks? You, Carmen and ???


Are dogs


----------



## 1basshunter

Good afternoon gentlemen I’ve been up working since 7am but I’m done with my seawall job


----------



## 1basshunter

All that’s left to do is put on the 2x8 that is going to attach to my new walkway


----------



## ditchdigger

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 502043
> All that’s left to do is put on the 2x8 that is going to attach to my new walkway


Looks good! Definitely is muddy!


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 502043
> All that’s left to do is put on the 2x8 that is going to attach to my new walkway


You did a fantastic job on that sea wall BH.
Looks great!
Are those tongue and groove boards?


----------



## Moo Juice

Morning fellers. I suppose many of you unretired folks are still off today. I'm dragging myself around. Got a touch of the ick. Oh well, time stops for man. I went to get my basset hound up this morning and she completely reiterated how I felt this morning.








Leave me alone.


----------



## MagicMarker

Moo Juice said:


> Morning fellers. I suppose many of you unretired folks are still off today. I'm dragging myself around. Got a touch of the ick. Oh well, time stops for man. I went to get my basset hound up this morning and she completely reiterated how I felt this morning.
> View attachment 502087
> 
> Leave me alone.


I’d thought you’d have a blue healer with your cattle. My next one will be.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Going to an auction today. First one this year. 😀. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Going to an auction today. First one this year. 😀. Get out and enjoy your day
> View attachment 502088


Good one, MM. I went to share it but realized that I can't.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys,I just got up for the day and watching fishing shows and drinking coffee


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning everybody. 2023 is going to be great year.
Good looking seawall BH. Can I ask how deep you buried thos posts?


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> Good looking seawall BH. Can I ask how deep you buried thos posts?


6 feet,then I used 2x12x12 for the seawall and used lag bolts for the 2x12


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Good morning y’all, headed out to hit a couple creeks today to see if I can get skunked like everyone else! 🤣


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

RodsInTheMud said:


> Good morning y’all, headed out to hit a couple creeks today to see if I can get skunked like everyone else! 🤣


Good luck fishing (and catching)


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Well I cursed myself, skunked today Lol. Fished downstream below Atwood Spillway not a bite or bump, live bait and jigs! Still fun tho!


----------



## Burkcarp1

RodsInTheMud said:


> Well I cursed myself, skunked today Lol. Fished downstream below Atwood Spillway not a bite or bump, live bait and jigs! Still fun tho!
> View attachment 502151
> View attachment 502152


Should have went to Erie.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Burkcarp1 said:


> Should have went to Erie.


Lol wish I could have!


----------



## crappie4me

purdy little creek.


----------



## Lazy 8

Anybody watching the Rose Bowl? #11 Penn State is putting a whopping on #8 Utah.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> 6 feet,then I used 2x12x12 for the seawall and used lag bolts for the 2x12


What the Sam Hill did you use to drill down six feet in all that muck?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Lazy 8 said:


> What the Sam Hill did you use to drill down six feet in all that muck?


Carmen with a post hole digger


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> What the Sam Hill did you use to drill down six feet in all that muck?


I used a post hole digger and then a slammer to drive it down it weighs right around 45 pounds


----------



## Lazy 8

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Carmen with a post hole digger


She's a keeper!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

crappie4me said:


> purdy little creek.


Yep nice little creek, the farther downstream you go the wilder it gets. Fishing gets tougher too though!


----------



## 1basshunter

Carmen is making me some egg salad for sandwiches I don’t know about you guys, but I sure like that stuff😋


----------



## RodsInTheMud

1basshunter said:


> Carmen is making me some egg salad for sandwiches I don’t know about you guys, but I sure like that stuff😋


Oh heck yeah, one of my favorites!


----------



## Lazy 8

Anybody watching the Bill's vs Bengals game? Lamar Hamlin w/Bills collapsed on the field and they were giving him chest compressions and oxygen. Game is suspended.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

🙏 sent….🤞


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> I used a post hole digger and then a slammer to drive it down it weighs right around 45 pounds


47 lbs. that’s what my shoulder said.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> 47 lbs. that’s what my shoulder said.


When I worked on a 3 man crew putting up pole barns back in the mid 70's we had a truck show up ahead of time to dig the holes. That truck was capable of digging a two foot diameter, 8' hole. We never poured concrete around a pole. I was told at the time the concrete would hold in moisture allowing the post to rot.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody watching the Bill's vs Bengals game? Lamar Hamlin w/Bills collapsed on the field and they were giving him chest compressions and oxygen. Game is suspended.


Game has been suspended. Lamar is at the University of Cincinnati Hospital. Say a prayer for this young man. 24 years old.


----------



## Moo Juice

Praying for Lamar. No sleep for me last night. Dad caught the cough and took a turn for the worst. Spent the whole night in the ER with mom. Just got home, made coffee and headed to the barn. Dad has pneumonia, the flue and they are saying congestive heart failure. Here's a fun fact. Between Canton and Alliance, there are no available hospital beds. They said dad might not get a room till tonight. Don't fall ill. At least around here. Gotta get the work done in case the hospital calls. Gonna be a rough day boys.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sorry to hear that Moo hopefully he will get better soon prayers sent. As for my day it’s going to be a rough one them little angels are back to raise some hell. God love them


----------



## Burkcarp1

Moo Juice said:


> Praying for Lamar. No sleep for me last night. Dad caught the cough and took a turn for the worst. Spent the whole night in the ER with mom. Just got home, made coffee and headed to the barn. Dad has pneumonia, the flue and they are saying congestive heart failure. Here's a fun fact. Between Canton and Alliance, there are no available hospital beds. They said dad might not get a room till tonight. Don't fall ill. At least around here. Gotta get the work done in case the hospital calls. Gonna be a rough day boys.


Sorry to hear that Moo. 🙏


----------



## joekacz

Moo Juice said:


> Praying for Lamar. No sleep for me last night. Dad caught the cough and took a turn for the worst. Spent the whole night in the ER with mom. Just got home, made coffee and headed to the barn. Dad has pneumonia, the flue and they are saying congestive heart failure. Here's a fun fact. Between Canton and Alliance, there are no available hospital beds. They said dad might not get a room till tonight. Don't fall ill. At least around here. Gotta get the work done in case the hospital calls. Gonna be a rough day boys.


Prayers for your dad and family…farm work wait’s for no one…God Bless


----------



## Saugeye Tom

prayers coming


----------



## One guy and a boat

Prayers for you dad Moo 

Kip


----------



## Moo Juice

Thanks guys. You have no idea how much that means to me and my family.


----------



## bobk

Praying for your Dad as well as all the family.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Prayers to you Moo and your father. Sure wish I lived closer, would be there to help with chores. When i was a teenager used to help milk their Holsteins when they went on vacation.


----------



## MagicMarker

Another portable deer stand followed me home yesterday. Gonna build this one to sell


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys. Prayers to you Moo and your father. Sure wish I lived closer, would be there to help with chores. When i was a teenager used to help milk their Holsteins when they went on vacation.


Thanks MM.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Prayers sent Moo! 🙏


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo, we hope your Dad gets better. Will pray for him, you and your whole family.
Hang in there.


----------



## fasteddy

Sorry to hear about your dad Moo. Hope their able to find space and start treating him soon. Very frustrating situation. Hoping and praying for your family.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Praying for your dad and your family, Moo. It's not easy seeing a loved one in a hospital.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Bprice1031

Moo you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## crappie4me

prayers for your pop and family moo.


----------



## Moo Juice

Just got an update. Dad's still in the ER. No available rooms yet. He's on IV antibiotics and a bi-pap machine. Mom says he's pretty much out of it but oxygen levels are good. Thanks again for all the prayers.


----------



## fastwater

Moo Juice said:


> Just got an update. Dad's still in the ER. No available rooms yet. He's on IV antibiotics and a bi-pap machine. Mom says he's pretty much out of it but oxygen levels are good. Thanks again for all the prayers.


Praying Moo...


----------



## Lil' Rob

Prayers sent Moo.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PromiseKeeper

your Pap and family have been prayed for Moo!


----------



## Lazy 8

Praying for Father and Mother Moo. Along with the rest of your clan. 
I remember when my wife was really sick and went to the ER in the Medic Squad. No rooms available in ER or the hospital. She was in a bed in the hallway for hours. That was prolly a year or so ago.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen, Mr Moo how is your dad doing today? Hopefully he is feeling a little better!!!!! And lazy go back to bed remember you’re retired!!!! And I hope the rest of you lowlifes have some fun today I’m already at work for the day.. 😝


----------



## joekacz

Looks like counting raindrops on the window 🪟 is in order for the day and a little of The Price is Right and a light lunch 🍱…how exciting!!


----------



## Redheads




----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all. I'm in the same boat as BH as far as being at work. Not even sure what day it is right now. Still trying to wake up. Moo hope pops is feeling better.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Went to sale barn yesterday just to visit with the others. Won’t be buying any for about another 6 weeks. Did see one with a target on its back.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## RodsInTheMud

joekacz said:


> Looks like counting raindrops on the window 🪟 is in order for the day and a little of The Price is Right and a light lunch 🍱…how exciting!!


Pack up that light lunch and go fishin’ jk, perfect day….! 🎣😁. Price is Right…. 🤣 com’on man!


----------



## joekacz

Maybe some goose harvesting tomorrow…😉


----------



## kycreek

Well with the almost 4" of rain we received yesterday my sauger spot on the river is under water for the foreseeable future. Gonna try for a few trout today.


----------



## $diesel$

1basshunter said:


> Carmen is making me some egg salad for sandwiches I don’t know about you guys, but I sure like that stuff😋


One of my favorites as well, right under tuna salad, gut don't tell Promisekeeper.


----------



## $diesel$

Moo Juice said:


> Praying for Lamar. No sleep for me last night. Dad caught the cough and took a turn for the worst. Spent the whole night in the ER with mom. Just got home, made coffee and headed to the barn. Dad has pneumonia, the flue and they are saying congestive heart failure. Here's a fun fact. Between Canton and Alliance, there are no available hospital beds. They said dad might not get a room till tonight. Don't fall ill. At least around here. Gotta get the work done in case the hospital calls. Gonna be a rough day boys.


Real sorry to hear that, Moo. Good luck with it and prayers come'n your way.


----------



## Lazy 8

1basshunter said:


> Good morning gentlemen, Mr Moo how is your dad doing today? Hopefully he is feeling a little better!!!!! And lazy go back to bed remember you’re retired!!!! And I hope the rest of you lowlifes have some fun today I’m already at work for the day.. 😝


Hey BH, I saw this and immediately thought of you brother!


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> Not even sure what day it is right now.


Check out post 33,973.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Bprice1031

Lazy 8 said:


> Check out post 33,973.


I knew you would set me straight Lazy. Thanks.


----------



## Lazy 8

I wish somebody would set me straight. It's like Ground Hog Day for me. Only everyday feels like Saturday? Except for God's day.


----------



## fasteddy

Retirement brain


----------



## 1basshunter

RodsInTheMud said:


> Pack up that light lunch and go fishin’ jk, perfect day….! 🎣😁. Price is Right…. 🤣 com’on man!


That is pretty bad for him. The man who drinks cosmopolitans with his pinky out, I might say you did have your pinky are perfectly!!! And even had your man card revoked although it was reinstated, I think.


----------



## Lazy 8

fasteddy said:


> Retirement brain


I'll drink to that.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Well finally got this today what a great read, 8 chapters deep already, can’t put it down! I would highly recommend this book to any fisherman, lots and lots of great info! Posted it on my Northeast Ohio Northerns thread but wanted to share it with the rest of you all!


----------



## Bprice1031

Morning all, it's Thursday the fifth of January 2023. Get some coffee in you and get going. Moo I hope pops is feeling better.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Gonna grind some deer meat this morning for jerky. Driving to Columbus this afternoon to pick up a new toy. Get out and enjoy your day.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Mickey

Reminds me of an Andy Griffith episode with a similar plot.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning gentlemen it’s a beautiful Thursday morning and I’m at work today and lazy should be in bed sleeping 🛌 still and all the rest of you retired guys are going to work hard at doing nothing. But for the rest of us we are working making sure that you get your check in the mail 🤣🤣🤣 and knowing that when we are able to retire there will not be any more money left for us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Mickey said:


> Reminds me of an Andy Griffith episode with a similar plot.


the shoe is on the other foot! 😂😂


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Wake up everybody. Sunny day in NE Ohio.


----------



## Hatchetman

Haven't tried


----------



## Hatchetman

for a


----------



## Hatchetman

long long


----------



## Hatchetman

time now.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Sniper....


----------



## Hatchetman

I kinda doubt


----------



## Hatchetman

I'll get


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

It's yours lol


----------



## Hatchetman

this one


----------



## Hatchetman

but you


----------



## Hatchetman

never know


----------



## Hatchetman




----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

RodsInTheMud let you have it. He was ready...


----------



## RodsInTheMud

I was just sitting back waiting on a lurking sniper! 😂


----------



## Lazy 8

Hatchetman said:


> never know


Good morning y'all. You had to dig down deep for this one.


----------



## Lazy 8

RodsInTheMud said:


> I was just sitting back waiting on a lurking sniper! 😂


...and I let it slide.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good job Pete


----------



## threeten

Not all retired guys just sit around. Making a little extra bourbon money running a grade all for some framing crew.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

threeten said:


> Not all retired guys just sit around. Making a little extra bourbon money running a grade all for some framing crew.
> View attachment 502306


Looks like they are all sitting around waiting on you! 😁


----------



## M R DUCKS

Nice chop hatchetman


----------



## Hatchetman

I figured one of you guys would sneak in there at the end, had to give it a try though, since I'm a retired guy and don't have anything else to do....except fish and hunt


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> I figured one of you guys would sneak in there at the end, had to give it a try though, *since I'm a retired guy and don't have anything else to do....except fish and hunt *


Unlike BH...You earned every bit of it too.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Unlike BH...You earned every bit of it too.


😡


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> 😡


HM just has a few more years seniority on ya that's all...


----------



## threeten

RodsInTheMud said:


> Looks like they are all sitting around waiting on you! 😁


Naw!! I wore them out😁


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> HM just has a few more years seniority on ya that's all...


----------



## Hatchetman

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 502313




We'll get together this spring/summer and wear those saugeye out at Buckeye BH....


----------



## 1basshunter

Hatchetman said:


> We'll get together this spring/summer and wear those saugeye out at Buckeye BH....


I’ll do my best but I’m new to the Saugeye game 🤣


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Is it


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Too early to


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Start the


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Next countdown?😳


----------



## Lazy 8

PromiseKeeper said:


> Next countdown?😳


Just a tad.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Early bird gets the worm.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Second mouse gets the cheese


----------



## M R DUCKS

Most of these guys can’t count that high….


----------



## 1basshunter

Good Friday morning,yes lazy it is a Friday!!!!!!! After work I decided to do something else on my seawall so tonight after work I will cut the boards and start to put them in. I will send pictures when I’m done.


----------



## 1basshunter

M R DUCKS said:


> Most of these guys can’t count that high….


Most of them can’t count that high even with a calculator


----------



## Bprice1031

Happy Friday all. Got plenty of work to do today and the wife has me scheduled to work with her tomorrow????


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Got the meat ground yesterday. Gonna put the jerky in the smoker this morning. Got two batches to do back to back. Get out and enjoy your day


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning yawl. Spitting snow here in central. Woke up this morning with a sore throat and I sound like I've got a frog in my throat. Very hoarse and I'm taking zinc. 
Moo, I hope your dad is doing alright. Still praying for you all.


----------



## 1basshunter

Carmen and I just got done cutting the boards for the seawall I will be done with it by noon at the latest. She was doing the cutting with the saw her first time ever and did a great job 👍 And she did not break a toe doing it 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

We have a Full Wolf Micromoon tonight. Think of it as the opposite of a Supermoon.


----------



## 1basshunter

Lazy 8 said:


> We have a Full Wolf Micromoon tonight. Think of it as the opposite of a Supermoon.


So that’s why my wife is acting 🎭 up now


----------



## crappie4me

have a few of these bh then it'll get better.


----------



## 1basshunter

crappie4me said:


> have a few of these bh then it'll get better.










I’m going to have my first beer ever right now


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## RodsInTheMud

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 502357


🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## One guy and a boat

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 502356
> I’m going to have my first beer ever right now


The two on the couch have the right idea. Nap time

Kip


----------



## 1basshunter

One guy and a boat said:


> The two on the couch have the right idea. Nap time
> 
> Kip


There’s actually three there and it’s sleepy time for them 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## crappie4me

1basshunter said:


> I’m going to have my first beer ever right now


carmen and the pooch cant stand to to watch you take your first ever!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

crappie4me said:


> carmen and the pooch cant stand to to watch you take your first ever!!!!


True


----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 502325


 That looks like Ez's glock woman


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys from the hopper stand. Good luck to anyone else out.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys I’m up drinking coffee and watching fishing shows until the sun comes up then into the mud for a bit. Nanny are neighbor is going to watch our puppy dogs until we are done. Then we are taking her out to lunch…. I’ll post a picture of it when we are done


----------



## MagicMarker

made two batches of jerky yesterday. Some of the best we’ve ever made


----------



## 1basshunter

It looks good 👍 hope you enjoy it


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Good morning guys from the hopper stand. Good luck to anyone else out.
> View attachment 502393
> View attachment 502394
> View attachment 502395


Feel bad for you out there in the cold and all. No tv? Good luck !


----------



## 1basshunter

Done ✅


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 502417
> View attachment 502418
> Done ✅


NOW A UNCH OF FISH STRUCTURE FIR CRAPPIE JUSY THINKING


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## crappie4me

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 502417
> View attachment 502418
> Done ✅


i see the mud but wheres the rods?...oh sorry different dude


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> NOW A UNCH OF FISH STRUCTURE FIR CRAPPIE JUSY THINKING


I’ve been thinking about doing that just got to figure out what type of structure to put in


----------



## 1basshunter

crappie4me said:


> i see the mud but wheres the rods?...oh sorry different dude


I put him in his new home underneath the mud


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> I’ve been thinking about doing that just got to figure out what type of structure to put in


Pvc structure


----------



## ditchdigger

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 502417
> View attachment 502418


----------



## ditchdigger

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 502417
> View attachment 502418
> Done ✅


Looks good!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

crappie4me said:


> i see the mud but wheres the rods?...oh sorry different dude





1basshunter said:


> I put him in his new home underneath the mud


Hey now…. I resemble those remarks! WTH man?🤣


----------



## crappie4me

Saugeye Tom said:


> Pvc structure


absolutely right.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Get out and do something fun today.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning everyone,and you Dan hope you all have a wonderful day today Carman and I are going to church then not sure what else other than some fishing shows and football


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter

Good Monday morning to all of you retired guys and all of us who have to work. Monday sucks !!!!


----------



## Moo Juice

Morning gentleman, it's been a while. I want to thank all of you praying for my dad and family. Who could ask for a better group of people. Dad is past the flu and pneumonia but a toll has been taken on him physically. Doc says it's up to dad and the Lord right now as to how this is going to go. It's a waiting game now. I can't thank you enough for the prayers. We are truly blessed to have friends like you all. Hopefully this week will be a little less eventful than last week and I can get caught up with what's been going on with you guys. Thanks again. You guys are awesome!


----------



## bobk

Hang in there Moo. Still praying for the whole family.


----------



## bobk

1basshunter said:


> Good Monday morning to all of you retired guys and all of us who have to work. Monday sucks !!!!


Don’t work to hard. Heading to the woods to shoot bullwinkle. Little chilly outside.


----------



## Mickey

Happy birthday to me! Went to Speedway this morning and bought 50 bucks of scratch offs. Won 105. Did the same Christmas morning and won 310. I did lose 50 with no winners New years day. Back to my 10 bucks a day now. Just remember Golfers, fishermen and gamblers are the biggest liars. I know because I do them all.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Praying for your pops, Moo. 

Kip


----------



## Bprice1031

Moo thanks for the update. Still praying for pops and the family. BH the seawall looks great, and work does suck as I'm stuck at work also. Bob you may have a chance to shoot something today especially if EZ has left the property (you know how plastic makes you smell funny.) To everyone else get up and get out and enjoy today!


----------



## MagicMarker

Good morning guys. Hang in there Moo. Son is sitting in stand this morning. I went ahead and tagged one of our (pets) Saturday afternoon. Good luck to anyone else out.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## RodsInTheMud

Prayers still being sent Moo, hang in there buddy! 🙏


----------



## 1basshunter

Still praying for your family moo


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys,today I’m going to be working outside the brain dead bus drivers broke their polls that they use for their extension cords to plug their block heaters in by backing into them until you hear snap. He would think by now they know better but you would be wrong.


----------

